# What's your latest NC (non-cuban) purchase?



## Cigar Man Andy

I noticed a lot of different post of latest purchase, but not one standard thread where we can post all. Be proud of what you smoke and what you buy. So I will start this one off with my latest purchase and let's keep it going.

My latest acquisitions

NC:
1 Box of VSG Tres Mystique
1 box JdNA Gran Perfecto
1/2 box C.A.O. Brazilia Ipenema
assorted sticks including: 3 Partagas 160, 3 RyJ Museum Edition

ISOM:
1 box 10 Partagas Lusitania 07
1 box 10 Bolivar Gold Medal 08
1 Box 50 RyJ for the wife
1 box BBF 07

HTF:
1 FFOX BBMF 
2 FFOX Serie X No.2
1 FFOX Robusto (Carlito's Blend)
1 Don Carlos Robusto (Carlos Sr. Blend)









What's yours?


----------



## royhubbs

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I bought some Samuel Smitty's Old Brewery Pale Ale and, a Xikar Crystal 100 Humidifier

edit. Oh and I have 23 Carlos Torano Virtuoso coming in the mail, as well as a 100 ct Savoy Humidor, 3 Cohiba sampler w/ a Xikar cutter.


----------



## slyder

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

box of 5 Vegas Classic Coronas
5 Vegas Mega Sampler
box of La Differencia Cubana Torpedo


----------



## longburn

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Seven Opus X and Hemingway's (if they are in stock) I found the Opus X at a great price (considering) they average about $13 each at the old virginia tobacco company
Old Virginia Tobacco Company: Pipe Tobaccos and Cigars

I also have a box of Rocky Patel decades torpedos on the way from cheapercigars.com which I picked up for $142.00. I ordered them on 3/21 and the order is still being processed but I called today and they said they would be sent Thursday.


----------



## scottericsonon

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

damn devil site got me bad last week

5PK Perdomo Habano Robusto Connecticut

5PK Perdomo Lot 23 Toro

5PK Torano Virtuoso Encore

5PK Rocky Patel Connecticut Churchill

5PK Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure

30BOX 5 Vegas Gold Nuggets

scott


----------



## Frinkiac7

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Padron Londres Maduro that CI FINALLY got in stock, a day before SCHIP kicks in. Yes! Score!


----------



## darkninja67

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion Consul (box)
Joya de Nicaragua Antano Consul (box)
Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Nova (box)
Avo Maduro Robusto (box)
Torano Virtuoso Encore (box)
Torano 1916 torpedo (box)

that was my 3rd and final SCHIP panic buy.


----------



## DBCcigar

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Tempus
Troya Clasico
Pepin Red Label & Green Label
Carrera
Pepin Blue Label


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

My mom sent me a pic.. these just came in today...


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Acesfull said:


> My mom sent me a pic.. these just came in today...


Nice. Let me know if you need more...


----------



## Vancehu

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went a little crazy this month....

1 box Padron 1926 80th Maduro
2 boxes Opus X Per #5
1box Opus X Petite Lancero 
1 1/2 box Anejo 46

1 box Cohiba Esplendido
1 box Hoyo Epicure #2
1 box Bolivar Belicosos Fino Cab
1 box Trinidad Foundadores
1 box Trinidad Robusto Extra
1 box H Upmann Sir Winston
1 box Diplomatico #2

and some rare find
1 box Partagas D1
2 boxes Cohiba LE2001 Torpedo


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got in the Devil site again and found these for $31 fir a box of 20.
La Cuna Bin No. 85 Habano Salamon. They looked real good.


----------



## blueeyedbum

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 CAO Italia
10 RP Sungrown
20 RP Select Maduro with 5 pack RP sampler
1 bundle Flor De Oliva Gold

Out of Space


----------



## Strick

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box Hoyo de Tradicion
1 box J Fuego Natural
1 box AF Cuban Sungrowns
couple of dominican bundles.

I'm done for awhile unless there are some deals to beat all deals...


----------



## rlaliberty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

got two boxes on the way:

sancho panza double maduro quixote
brocatus torpedo

gotta stay cheap as a student...


----------



## sboyajian

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Box of VSG Sorcerors
1 Box of Padron 64 Monarca Maduro
1 Box Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic 
3 AF Hemingway Short Story
3 AF Hemingway WOA
3 AF Hemingway Best Seller
4 Tatuaje Franks
11 Romeo y Julieta Museum Edition
LFD Figurado Limited Sampler
OpusX Reserve D Chateau Tin

Also got a 30 Cigar sampler off someone here (ended up being like 37 Cigars with 5 "goodies" we'll call them).
Did a trade for 8 Assorted Anejos and 3 OpusX's

I'm sure there are more.. but I can't remember em.

Not to mention Andy.. you and I got dueling Ashtrays now.. haha


----------



## wolfmonk

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow. You guys aren't kidding around when you buy.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



sboyajian said:


> 1 Box of VSG Sorcerors
> 1 Box of Padron 64 Monarca Maduro
> 1 Box Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic
> 3 AF Hemingway Short Story
> 3 AF Hemingway WOA
> 3 AF Hemingway Best Seller
> 4 Tatuaje Franks
> 11 Romeo y Julieta Museum Edition
> LFD Figurado Limited Sampler
> OpusX Reserve D Chateau Tin
> 
> Also got a 30 Cigar sampler off someone here (ended up being like 37 Cigars with 5 "goodies" we'll call them).
> Did a trade for 8 Assorted Anejos and 3 OpusX's
> 
> I'm sure there are more.. but I can't remember em.
> 
> Not to mention Andy.. you and I got dueling Ashtrays now.. haha











Hope you got a good deal on the VSGs. LOL


----------



## bluti

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow! Some of you guys really put me to shame. I just bought a Partagas Black Gigante box which is my usual cigar. But I buy a box of something almost weekly. And, I admit, you guys are out-buying me. I am humbled. :smoke:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



bluti said:


> Wow! Some of you guys really put me to shame. I just bought a Partagas Black Gigante box which is my usual cigar. But I buy a box of something almost weekly. And, I admit, you guys are out-buying me. I am humbled. :smoke:


Give it time little Padawan. :nod:You will be the same... LMAO


----------



## karmaz00

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

wow very nice


----------



## ProBe

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pick of 5 vegas Relic perfecto
5 pick of Don pepin garcia cubin classic 1979


----------



## mapes

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Frinkiac7 said:


> Box of Padron Londres Maduro that CI FINALLY got in stock, a day before SCHIP kicks in. Yes! Score!


me too


----------



## darkninja67

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

My final SCHIP buy came today, just a couple of sticks:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Cigar Man Andy said:


> I got in the Devil site again and found these for $31 fir a box of 20.
> La Cuna Bin No. 85 Habano Salamon. They looked real good.


They came today and I must say they are excellent for the money. Great at twice the price.:woohoo:


----------



## royhubbs

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



darkninja67 said:


> My final SCHIP buy came today, just a couple of sticks:


Now Bll, remember to let those AB Tempus rest before you smoke em all.


----------



## royhubbs

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



royhubbs said:


> I bought some Samuel Smitty's Old Brewery Pale Ale and, a Xikar Crystal 100 Humidifier
> 
> edit. Oh and I have 23 Carlos Torano Virtuoso coming in the mail, as well as a 100 ct Savoy Humidor, 3 Cohiba sampler w/ a Xikar cutter.


Here they be.


----------



## Scott W.

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up 4 cartons of ISOM cigarettes for $93 (instead of $10 per pack post S-CHIP) and a box of '08 Boli PC's. Humi is filled.


----------



## doubled

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

These babies rolled in today....


----------



## CigarGuy88

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

4 Opus A's
1 Opus X Scorpio
4 Tatuaje Noella reservas
1 Tatuaje reserva J21
Xikar Xi cutter
10 Casa Magna Colorado Robustos
5 Rocky Patel Decade toros
1 Montecristo A
and thanks to that I now need a new humidor


----------



## marcovgv

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Casa Magna Corona Gorda Box.
Dunhill singed range robusto.
1926 no 9 
1926 80th
Partagas Serie D no4
Cohiba Siglo V
Cohiba Siglo II


----------



## marcovgv

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

forgot to state qty

Casa Magna Corona Gorda Box.
Dunhill singed range robusto single
1926 no 9 single
1926 80th single
1 box Partagas Serie D no4 
1 box Cohiba Siglo V
1 box Cohiba Siglo II


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Oliva Masterblends II Churchills... didnt really get a deal for them but hey I got them...

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 703740

oh and today's Joe's Daily Deal

Perdomo 2 Ltd. Ed. Epicure MAD 10pk-bdl
10 CIGARS (reg.$55)
JC-090401 $29.99 1 $29.99


----------



## KickU2Sleep

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

These should be in friday. It's my first Cbid win....I love the Don Rafael's they're a great cheap smoke.

Gurkha Class Regent Nepalese Warrior 
Quantity: 10

Don Rafael #77 (25)
Quantity: 1 box of 25

Legends Series - Cusano
Quantity: 5 pack


----------



## Poriggity

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Last purchase was a sampler bundle of La Herencia Cubana... So far I am really enjoying them.
Scott


----------



## JAK3

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

ITC 10th Ann. 2nds Robusto - 1 bndle.
Hoyo de Monterrey Segundo Robusto - 1 bndle.
Punch Segundo - 1 bundle
Nub 358 Cameroon - box plus freebie
Blue Label Churchill - 2 5pk
Padilla Sampler - 10
Man O' War Sampler - 20
Torpedo Sampler - 20 (Graycliff 1666, 5 Vegas, Padilla, Cuba Libre)

Had to pull everything else out of the cart at checkout.


----------



## David M

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

My list will seem deceptively large but this is in fact my very first order (beyond several samplers) and I was focused on beating the Tax Hike

2 A Fuente Hemingway Short Story BOX 25 4 x 48
2 Sancho Panza Quixote BOX 20 Oscuro 4 1/2 x 50
1 Montecristo #2 Torpedo 5 Pack PACK 5 Natural 6 x 50
1 A Fuente Rothschilds BOX 25 Natural 4 1/2 x 50
1 Ashton Heritage Puro Sol #2 Pk PACK 5 Natural 4 7/8 x 49
2 Romeo Reserve Real Love Story BOX 25 Natural 4 1/4 x 46
1 Punch Champion BOX 25 Natural 4 1/2 x 30/60
1 Punch Rothschild 5 Pack PACK 5 Maduro 4 1/2 x 50
1 Punch Bolos 5/6 PACK 5 Natural 4 3/16 x 36
1 Don Lino Africa Kuro (4) TIN 1 Natural 4 x 45
1 Macanudo Maduro Ascot (10) TIN 1 Maduro 4 3/16 x 32
1 Padron Serie 1926 #6 SINGLE Natural 4 3/4 x 50
1 Antano 1970 Churchill SINGLE Dark Nat 6 7/8 X 48
1 CAO Mx2 Daggers (5) TIN 1 Maduro 4 x 38
1 Olor Fuerte Corona 5 Pack PACK 5 Dark Nat 5 1/2 x 42
1 Avo #9 SINGLE Natural 4 3/4 x 48
1 Ashton Esquire (10) TIN 1 Maduro 4 1/4 x 32
1 A Fuente Exquisitos BOX 50 Maduro 4 1/2 x 33
1 Cabaiguan Guapos JR 5 Pack PACK 5 Natural 4 5/8 x 42
1 Arganese 8 Cigar Sampler SAM 1 Varies 5 x 50

The last 2 items were tossed in for free.
[Edit: Actually the Olor Fuerte and Arganese Sampler were the ones thrown in]

This totals 294 sticks.

A box each of the AF Short's and R&J Love Stories will be aged.

The humi is a 300 count but as you can see, 97% of the sticks are short, so I dont anticipate a problem, but we will see.

I am looking forward to trying the Don Lino Africa Kuro & the Padron Serie 1926 # 6. I should get it all tomorrow.


----------



## Patrick B

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5er of Tatuaje Reserva SW Maduro and one of the new Frank blend Noella's.


----------



## royhubbs

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box Arganese Nicaraguan Presidente Churchill


----------



## Codename47

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



doubled said:


> These babies rolled in today....


Did they counterfeited Habanos EL band? :biglaugh:


----------



## andrew s

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

This week I purchased:

2004 Forbidden Opus X (this will sit for a special day)
2 Gurkha Shaggy
CAO Brazillia
2 RP Edge Corojo
Carlos Tarano Casa Tarano


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



royhubbs said:


> Box Arganese Nicaraguan Presidente Churchill


I got them too brother.:rofl:



Codename47 said:


> Did they counterfeited Habanos EL band?


Everything Pete does is based on the look of CCs. The EL band, the brown band - Monte, the foil RC series - Boli Gold Medal. He has personally told us that.


----------



## Jack Straw

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well, in the last week and a half I have purchased:

-1 DPGarcia Black 1979
-1 Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro Principe
-1 Tatuaje Noella
-2 Tatuaje Havana VI Almirantes
-25 Camacho Coyolar Puros
-25 Arganese Nicaraguan Presidente Churchills
-1 60 Quart Cooler
-1/2 Pound of Beads and empty boxes for the cooler
-1 Xikar multi-tool that is apparently backordered, even though it didn't say that on the site I ordered it from. May cancel it.


----------



## Firerat

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

-Indian Tabac Super Fuente Belicoso Maduro--5 pack

-Indian Tabac Split Decision Quad Toro--single

-Victor Sinclair Vintage Box-pressed Churchill--5 pack

and beacause I was drunk and Cbidding:der::

-Thomas Hinds Vintage Selection Corona--5pack (I hope these are at least smokable)


----------



## mistabman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got a 5 pack of 5 vegas relic perfecto's on tuesday that I wanted to try just because they looked delicious. Other than that, I haven't bought any cigars for a couple months, and don't plan on buying any for up to a year. My 2 humidors are still stuffed to the gills, and I still have some spillover cigars in a tupperware container. I smoke 1-2 cigars a week, and I have enough to last me at least a year. Unless I run out of my go-to's... I won't be buying any for a while.


----------



## penguinva

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

*My pre-SCHIP purchases:*
*Boxes*
*Padilla Miami Robusto*
*Padilla 1932 Robusto*
*Padilla 1968 Toro*
*RP Winter Collection Toro*
*La Riqueza #1*
*5 Vegas Miami Robusto*
*DPG My Father Lanceros*
*DPG Mi Barrio El Acere*
*LADC Edicion Especiale #3*
*Cigar.com 10th Anni Sampler w/humidor (20 cigars)*

*Misc.*
*20 Gurkha Titan II*
*30 Gurkha Regent Toro*
*20 Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Magnum*
*12 Padilla Robusto - 4 each - 1932, 1948, 1968*
*10 RP Decade Torpedo*
10 Cubao Lancero
*5 AJ Fernandez Signature Toro*

*CC's*
*15 Partegas Presidente*
*10 San Cristobal de La Habana Muralla*
*5 Bolivar Robusto*
*5 H. Upmann #2*

*I guess I did a "little" damage!*


----------



## baddddmonkey

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some of my cbid winnings from previous weeks. Got another one coming in soon. Hopefully it is my final purchase! I don't have much room left! The Tommyknocker Maple Nut Brown Ale I had tried when I was in Denver a couple weeks ago. It was one of the tastiest beer's I have had in awhile, and I was lucky enough to find it at the liquor store in town. If you have some available where you live, I'd suggest to give it a try. A little expensive, but it is a microbrew out of Idaho Springs, CO and very much worth it. I surprisingly enjoyed it with a 5 Vegas Miami Knuckle the other day.

Now onto the cigars, Not pictured is a bundle of 25 Flor de Oliva. I wanted to give them a try and hopefully they are tasty considering the value and the people that make them. During these times, you gotta enjoy some cheap smokes.

I got my first Oliva Serie V Double Torpedo, a Fuente Fuente Opus X Reserva D'Chateau, 5-pack of Padilla Signature 1932 Robusto's, 2 Oliva Connecticut Toro, 2 Nub 358 Connecticut, and 5 Vegas Double-Nickle Flight Sampler. That should hopefully get me through the rest of the month!


----------



## smokeydog

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

boxes of sol cubano maduros and arganese nic presidentes. humi is full before the new taxes.


----------



## 6clicks

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just picked up a box of 5Vegas Gold that came with an extra 12 torps fpr $5. I also bought some garage gars to try and beat the tax.


----------



## 6clicks

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just picked up a box of 5 Vegas Gold that came with an extra 12 torps for $5. I also bought some garage gars to try and beat the tax.


----------



## Slowpokebill

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'm hoping that I will have a Sabor Cubano sample pack show up today. I'm curious to see if they are worthy of their top 25 ranking. These are the first sticks I have purchased since Christmas.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*








:kev:


----------



## mdubbs87

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 RP Connecticut
5 Legend Series Perdomo
2 Romeo y Julieta (Cubans)
2 Montecristos (Cubans)

Had a friend pick me up the cubans while he was on a cruise in the Caribbean. love having great friends like that!


----------



## longburn

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Rocky P decades torpedos from cheapercigars.com


----------



## Hot Stuff x

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

This week's pickups:

Opus X Reserva de Chateau x2
Opus X Fuente Fuente 
Oliva Master Blend 2
Tatuaje Havana VI Victorias
Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet 8 cigar sampler
La Aroma de Cuba Pyramid
Industrial Press by Drew Estate x5
Box of Tatuaje Reserva J 21


----------



## royhubbs

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



royhubbs said:


> Box Arganese Nicaraguan Presidente Churchill


They look mighty tasty. Will probably light one up this weekend.


----------



## darkninja67

*re: What's your latest purchase?*










AF Chateau Sun Grown and a box of AF Chateau Maduros plus a box of Griffins Fuerte robustos.


----------



## andrew s

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got in the mail today:

10 CAO Gold
1 RP Summer
1 Gurkha Turk


----------



## havanajohn

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought in the last two weeks...

2 Opus X
1 Box 3 Coffins Partagas Culebras
1 5 Pack Exqusitos
1 3 Pack Siglo VI Tubos
1 5 Pack Siglo II
2 Camacho 2008 Liberty
2 Camacho Liberty 2007
2 Camacho Liberty 2006
2 Camacho Liberty 2005
2 Camacho Liberty 2004 Amendment XII
Waiting for:
3 Diferent Boxes of 10 each Bolivar Cofradia Suntoso

I need a bigger humidor!!!


----------



## slyder

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sol Cubana Series B Torpedo
Nestor Reserve Maduro Torpedo
5 Vegas Classic Corona
La Diferencia Cubana Torpedo
5 Vegas mega Sampler

If my wife looks in that coolerdor that was empty a week ago she is gonna be peeeeeiiissed! :ballchain:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of RAS
Box of P Lusi
Box of Boli Gold Medal


----------



## golfermd

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Gran Habano Habano Blend #3 Gran Robusto :smoke:


----------



## madoqa

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Cabaiguan Maduro 46
5er of Tat Regios Reserva
5er of Tat Conoju 2009
5er of La Ricky DoubleCorona


----------



## Mirrorlure7m

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a Vinotemp 28TEDS
Full box of Tatuaje "The Frank"
Full bundle with Jar of Tatuaje Black Label
Its been a good week I got some very hard to get stuff.


----------



## The Postman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I was fortunate to pick up 17 Don Pepin Blue labels from a fine brother on this board. I love the WTS forum!!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Mirrorlure7m said:


> Got a Vinotemp 28TEDS
> Full box of Tatuaje "The Frank"
> Full bundle with Jar of Tatuaje Black Label
> Its been a good week I got some very hard to get stuff.


I am jealous bro.


----------



## tattoofreak

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Mirrorlure7m said:


> Got a Vinotemp 28TEDS
> Full box of Tatuaje "The Frank"
> Full bundle with Jar of Tatuaje Black Label
> Its been a good week I got some very hard to get stuff.





Cigar Man Andy said:


> I am jealous bro.


Me too I need to get my hands on about 5 Tat Blacks.


----------



## jamesb3

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Trinidad Fundadores


----------



## tattoofreak

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I've been a little busy this last couple weeks but heres my pick ups for the last two weeks.

Box AF Sun Grown chateau fuente
Box GOF Carlito '05 DBL Robusto

Box Padilla 1932 Robusto
Box Padilla '68 Toro

Box Arganese Churchill

Box Tat Havana VI Angeles

5 Pack Padilla Burberry Perfecto
2 Stradivarius Robusto Major

I think I'm done for a little now all I need is for some BOTL to come on down to Hawaii and enjoy a few sticks in paradise


----------



## JeffyB

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

In two separate devil-site shipments (awaiting my return to the states):
- 5pk ACID Ltd Def Sea, 5pk ACID Opulence 3 toro, and 5pk Bucanero Red C'hill (as well as three 20ct humi's)
- 5pk CAO America Potomac, 5pk AF Curly Head, 5pk Gurkha Black Dragon Robusto, and 5pk ACID 1 (and a Colibri Coleman lighter)


----------



## youngtrout

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

100 Count box Old Fashioned Chico's (Macanudo Ascot Seconds)


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A tuna hoagie.....and boy is it good


----------



## php007

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

15 boxes of AVO LE09 Companeros
1 cab of Magnum 50
1 box of PSD5
1 box of Boli Royal Coronas
2 boxes of Robaina Unicosos


----------



## Rasagul

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

box of Camacho coyolars with 2005 stamp on the box.


----------



## darkninja67

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Been looking to buy a box of cigars for my birthday and I got these contenders today to try out:


----------



## jmgosman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'm testing the Gurkha waters with a couple of samplers, one Mild & Mellow 6-pack, one Deep Six 6-pack. They should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## golfermd

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

15 pack of 5 Vegas Miami, too good of a deal to pass up from CI.


----------



## Dom

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

bundle of Padrino by Oliveros, Box of Hoyo Dark Sumatra, box of Cusano Corojo 97, box of RyJ Tubos.


----------



## Snake Hips

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought 4 boxes of Punch Coronas...not a deal I could pass up; $2 a piece for a hand-rolled Cuban?


----------



## cleggstore

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Since I only seem to have time to smoke once or twice week I've decided to just only smoke really good cigar whe i do have time. Why suffer with mediocre, so 4 Hemmingways and 2 VSGs was my buy for the month.

David


----------



## GlockG23

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up just today

4 Diamond Crown Maximus Toro No. 4's

10 Opus X Robusto's

5 Opus X xxx's

24 Ashton VSG Belicoso No. 1's


----------



## krevo81

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I recently went on a B&M spree over the weekend. Pretty much stuck with the standbys (Illusione CG:4, AB Tempus, Tatuaje HVI)

Will have a box of R.A.S.S in the mail shortly ray2:


----------



## GlockG23

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



krevo81 said:


> I recently went on a B&M spree over the weekend. Pretty much stuck with the standbys (Illusione CG:4, AB Tempus, Tatuaje HVI)
> 
> Will have a box of R.A.S.S in the mail shortly ray2:


LOL "standbys " 
nice fricken standbys !


----------



## Cypress

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I havent bought anything this year but about 5 cigars. I stocked up plenty last year and I should have enough to last me the rest of this year. I have been desperately fighting the urge to purchase. I love cigars but I want a sports car even more and I want to put half down before i purchase.


----------



## GlockG23

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



golfermd said:


> 15 pack of 5 Vegas Miami, too good of a deal to pass up from CI.


Man don't they look nice!


----------



## slyder

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



GlockG23 said:


> Man don't they look nice!


got some waiting to be smoked out of the Mega Sampler I snagged for $30


----------



## GlockG23

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



slyder said:


> got some waiting to be smoked out of the Mega Sampler I snagged for $30


save me one, will ya?


----------



## blueeyedbum

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 box Fumadors Toro
1 bundle Famous Nic 3000 Toro
1 bundle FDO Corojo Torpedo


----------



## havanajohn

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Been buying so much, I had to get a new humidor from Tampa Humidors. Fortunately I have an understanding wife.. Now got to start seasoning it.

View attachment 46249


View attachment 46250


View attachment 46251


View attachment 46252


----------



## andrew s

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Over the past two days I have ordered:

A sampler that includes:
Don Pepin Garcia Tabacos Baez Monarca,
5 Vegas Classic Torpedo, 
Rocky Patel Vintage '90 Torpedo,
Onyx Reserve Toro,
Cuvee Rouge Toro Gordo.

I also picked up 
3 RP Summer 08 Rubusto
2 Gurkha Turks
5 Gurkha Centurians

I am hoping my humi can take the 15 cigars on the way, I'm going to be done buying for a little bit until I can smoke what I have. Out of all of those cigars the only one I have had is the RP Summer so now there is more to try out.


----------



## slyder

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



GlockG23 said:


> save me one, will ya?


Of course I will!! Got some Sol Cubana Series B and Nester Reserve maduro Box Press in today (that was boxed up horribly...another thread) if youd like to try one of those.


----------



## beefytee

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A couple of singles 
a Padilla Miami, the one with the different band "Fabrica De Tabaco"
and a Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic


----------



## GlockG23

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



andrew s said:


> Over the past two days I have ordered:
> 
> A sampler that includes:
> Don Pepin Garcia Tabacos Baez Monarca,
> 5 Vegas Classic Torpedo,
> Rocky Patel Vintage '90 Torpedo,
> Onyx Reserve Toro,
> Cuvee Rouge Toro Gordo.
> 
> I also picked up
> 3 RP Summer 08 Rubusto
> 2 Gurkha Turks
> 5 Gurkha Centurians
> 
> I am hoping my humi can take the 15 cigars on the way, I'm going to be done buying for a little bit until I can smoke what I have. Out of all of those cigars the only one I have had is the RP Summer so now there is more to try out.


good pick-up's


----------



## Snomoskier

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Title: Oliva Serie V Double Robusto (Single)
Qty: 1
Price: $5.00

Title: Tatuaja Havana VI Hermosos (Single)
Qty: 3
Price: $3.00

Title: Cabaiguan Petite Cabaiguan (single)
Qty: 1
Price: $3.00


Title: Oliva Serie 'O' Maduro Perfecto (Single)
Qty: 2
Price: $3.00

Title: Pepin Garcia Exclusivos (Gran Corona) (9.2x48! couldn't resist)
Qty: 1
Price: $5.00


Title: Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Selectos Maduro (Single)
Qty: 1
Price: $5.00


Title: Padron Serie 1926 No. 35 Maduro (stemmy and possibly some mold on the foot, cut off the last 1/8" and seemed alright, tasty but not worth it IMO)
Qty: 1
Price: $7.00


Title: 5 Vegas Relic Perfecto - 5 pack (posted review yesterday)
Qty: 1
Price: $19.50


Title: Don Tomas Candela Robusto - 5 pack
Qty: 1
Price: $12.00

Title: Nestor Miranda Special Selection Lancero - 5-Pack(very tasty)
Qty: 1
Price: $15.00

Title: Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1977 - 5 pack
Qty: 1
Price: $15.00

Title: V-Cutter Guillotine Black - 2-Pack
Qty: 1
Price: $3.00

Title: Don Pepin Garcia's Dirty Dozen Sampler of 12 Cigars(2 of each 5 vegas miami torp, CC rob, JJ Mad rob, Blue rob, JJ nat toro, and Legends Series)
Qty: 1
Price: $32.99

Title: CAO Gold 2002 Corona - Box of 4 (you can taste the age on these, better than I expected)
Qty: 1
Price: $11.00

Sub-total: $148.49
Shipping: $10.95 
PA Tax (6%): $0.00
Total Charges: $159.44


----------



## Snomoskier

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

hmmmmmm

sorry about all the size nonsense.


----------



## Jack Straw

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Cypress said:


> I havent bought anything this year but about 5 cigars. I stocked up plenty last year and I should have enough to last me the rest of this year. I have been desperately fighting the urge to purchase. I love cigars but I want a sports car even more and I want to put half down before i purchase.


Yeah, I'm done stocking up for a while (although I'm on a smaller scale than most here). I need to keep saving up for a damn ring. :help:

What kind of car are you looking at?


----------



## SMOKE20

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Jusat grabbed a box of AB Medalist over at Famous witht he free table top lighter they have. Not a bad deal but a smoke I have wanted to try for a while now.


----------



## eboniknight

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Two Carlos Torano Signature Series, H.Upmann Vintage Cameroon (1) and a CAO Italia (1) from the local B&M the other night.


----------



## ProBe

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of DPG Cuban Classic 1979
Box of Natural Dirt 
5 Vegas Limitada '08 Belicoso 5-Pack
Gourmet Infused Sampler 20-Pack
Gurkha Master Select Robusto 20-Pack


----------



## golfermd

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5er - Saint Luis Rey Serie G Maduro Rothchilde
5er - Partagas Naturales
5er - La Aurora Robusto
5er - Gran Habano Habano Blend #3 Gran Robusto


----------



## mattymatt5150

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

20 Pack of Partagas Black Classico
20 Pack of Gurkha Park Avenue's (not bad actually)
20 Pack of CAO Italia
15 Pack of Rocky Patel Connecticut

I generally buy in bulk every other month


----------



## Gespinoza1

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Buch of singles for me and and someone at another forum that wants to try some local brands.

I have never had any of the cigars from Fincks cigar here in San Antonio so I thought what the heck. I dont have a lot of cash right now so I went for value as all of these cigars were 2 dollars and under. I smoked 2 today one surprised me and one was not so great. I just wanted to at least try the once..heck the have been in businedd since 1893 in San Antonio so I had to try them
All of them are hand made long filler except the HB

Picked up for me.:
Travis Club Robusto Maduro
Fincks 1893 Robusto
Charles the Great Cordoba(A bit dissapointing)
Fincks Commerce Robusto
Havana Blend Rothschile (Surprising)
Havana Blend Sombra
Finks Cheroots Equisitos Barber Pole( Rolled right here in San Antonio)

Then for Shipping to my buddy I got:
Travis Club Robusto Maduro
Havana Blend Bellissimo
Finks Cheroots Equisitos Barber Pole
Fincks Commerce Corona

Best thing is even if I dont like em all...the total was $22


----------



## Phantom57

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Tatuaje Regios, box of Tatuaje Reserva J21s, and a ten of the new Tatuaje Reserva Regios.


----------



## Cypress

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Jack Straw said:


> What kind of car are you looking at?


Challenger SRT-8


----------



## ezmoney5150

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Right before the schip tax took effect I bought a box of Oliva Serie V Figurados From Dad's Smoke Shop.

I love those sticks.


----------



## Jack Straw

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got some good overtime pay today, so much for saving it!

10 Partagas Serie P No. 2
15 Montecristo No. 4
3 Montecristo No. 2
3 Cohiba Robusto

Can't wait.



Cypress said:


> Challenger SRT-8


What color? I love the orange.


----------



## Cypress

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Jack Straw said:


> What color? I love the orange.


I havent decided yet. I'll choose when I have the 20 k to put down.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a Bahia Sampler of 20 for $39.99. I still like the Trinidad and Maduro.

Sampler:

5 Bahia Gold Robusto SINGLE Natural 5 X 50 
5 Bahia Maduro Robusto SINGLE Maduro 5 X 50 
5 Bahia Trinidad Robusto SINGLE Natural 5 X 50 
5 Deseo By Tony Borhani Zen SINGLE Natural 5 x 50


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got a box of LFD Mysterio and won 2 boxes of Famous Perdomo 70th Robusto on Famous Auction.


----------



## gglen

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sancho Panza Maduro (6)
La Gloria Cubana Lancero (6)


----------



## darkninja67

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Oliva Master Blend 3 robustos for $100. Seemed like a good deal and I like this stick.


----------



## jkalach

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Built myself a taster pack that just arrived today.

Oliva Series O robusto
Oliva Series G maduro belicoso
RP The Edge toro maduro
DPG Cuban Classic robusto
Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles


----------



## golfermd

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5er - Gran Habano Corojo Blend #5 Churchill
5er - La Gloria Cubana Churchill
5er - Oliva Serie 'G' Torpedo


----------



## Nickerson

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Rocky Patel The Edge, Toro Maduro, single.


----------



## saigon68

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Xikar Defiance, Acid Opulence, Padilla Miami.:usa2:


----------



## wrapper23

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

my first win from cbid:
Oliveros XL Double Corojo '55' (5-Pack)

from CI:
5 Vegas Limitada '08 Belicoso (10-Pack)

5 Vegas 5-Star Sampler:
1 - 5 Vegas Relic Perfecto (5.75" x 54)
1 - 5 Vegas Classic Fifty Five (5.5" x 55)
1 - 5 Vegas Gold Serie Double Nickel (5.5" x 55)
1 - 5 Vegas Miami 'M5' (5.5" x 55)
1 - 5 Vegas Series 'A' Apotheosis (5.5" x 55)

Don Pepin Garcia 5-Star Sampler:
1 - Don Pepin Garcia Blue Invicto (5" x 50)
1 - Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979 (5" x 50)
1 - Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Selecto (5" x 50)
1 - Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Maduro Selecto (5" x 50)
1 - Don Pepin Garcia Vegas Cubanas Invicto (5" x 50)

Perdomo 5-Star Sampler:
1 - Perdomo ESV '91 Connecticut Regente (5" x 54)
1 - Perdomo Reserve Champagne 'R' (5" x 54)
1 - Perdomo Habano Corojo Robusto (5" x 52)
1 - Perdomo Habano Maduro Robusto (5" x 52)
1 - Perdomo Lot 23 Natural Robusto (5" x 50)


----------



## Patrick B

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought a box of Nub Cameroon 460's at the NUBLIVE event here in town. Got a couple Maduro's with it, and a few "live" banded cigars including a barber pole.

Also just got in a 6 pack of Tat's - 3 each Regio Reserve and Noella Reserve.

Also a Nub Cohete I traded for that should be here soon as well.


----------



## harley33

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

My first (and last for awhile) large Cbid purchase:

5 Vegas Miami Knuckle - 12 Cigars
5 Vegas Series 'A' Anomaly - Box of 20
Legends Series - Rocky Patel (20)
Montecristo Media Noche No. 3 - Box of 20
Padilla 1948 Churchill - 5-Pack
Padilla Commemorative Sampler - 12 Cigars
Padilla Habano Burberry Perfecto - 5-Pack (the wife thought they were cute)
Padilla 'Obsidian' (belicoso) - 20 Cigars
Padilla Series '68 Robusto - Box of 20
Padilla Series '68 Toro - Box of 20
Perdomo Reserve Limited Oscuro 'C' - Box of 20


----------



## saigon68

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just won a 5 sampler form CBid for Padilla Miami Robusto. Just arrived, a sampler from Drew Estate, Acid Opulence. Also waiting for a 5 pack of Xikar Defiance. Man am I fat or what. Bring on Summer!:usa2:


----------



## stanthetaxman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just won a box of La Riqueza #1 (Lonsdales) from CBid.


----------



## saigon68

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hey Mike,
Let me (us) know your findings on the 5 Vegas Limitada '08 Belicoso. I bought a sampler and 3 of the sticks were terrible. Tough to light, draw tight, tunneling (my fault for that probably) etc... Just an all around poor smoke. 'Course it could have been a bad pack? Who knows. I do hope you enjoy them as a rule they are fine smokes.
Best.


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

This week's CBid damage

Title: Rocky Patel Signature Lancero - Box of 10
Qty: 1
Price: $25.00
Lot #: 711837
Auction Closed: 2009-04-21 23:16:00.0

Title: Oliva Master Blends II Torpedo (20)
Qty: 1
Price: $208.00
Lot #: 710804
Auction Closed: 2009-04-19 22:15:00.0

Title: Rocky Patel Summer Collection Robusto (20)
Qty: 1
Price: $55.00
Lot #: 711507
Auction Closed: 2009-04-20 23:28:00.0

Also jumped on a Cigarmonster.com special...

Box of Diablo Pimiento Lonsdales $40 for a box of 25 for $1.60 a stick definately worth it


----------



## golfermd

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

La Aurora 1495 Robusto
Saint Luis Rey Serie G Maduro No. 6


----------



## SMOKE20

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a few that I havent tried at my B&M 
AB triology, cammeroon and maduro
Camacho Legendario
Oliva V Maduro


----------



## mackrazy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



darkninja67 said:


> Box of Oliva Master Blend 3 robustos for $100. Seemed like a good deal and I like this stick.


Im thinking of getting some myself, on a scale of 1-10 how would you rate this cigar?


----------



## karmaz00

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

8.75


----------



## Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

the latest purchase:llama:


----------



## undergroundspy713

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

My latest purchase was on a humidor full of vintage Cohibas from Habana from the early 80's courtesy of Christies in London, UK


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just hauled in a box of DPG My Father Lanceros from Cbid for $145

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 713694


----------



## darkninja67

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



mackrazy said:


> Im thinking of getting some myself, on a scale of 1-10 how would you rate this cigar?


The first one right OOTB was really ashy tasting. After being in the box for a few days now they smoke really nicely. They have a really unique aroma to the smoke too. I find myself reaching for them a lot lately. I would rate them a 9 with price as a factor, otherwise a solid 8.5. Just could not pass up a good deal like that.


----------



## cigar9

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

yesterday I picked up El baton, patel edge , perdomo 2 limited edition, tatuje Cab. guapo


----------



## eboniknight

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some Henry Clay's and some H. Upmann Vintage Cameroons from my local B&M on Saturday. Also some Excaliber 1066's, Gurka Park Avenue's, and a couple of Cuasno P1's from cigar.com on Friday. Plus another 5-pack of those Gurka Park Avenues due soon from the devil site.  Damn.....good thing warm weather is here to stay!!!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Frinkiac7 said:


> Box of Padron Londres Maduro that CI FINALLY got in stock, a day before SCHIP kicks in. Yes! Score!


AWESOME cigar for the money. I would venture to say that it would be a GREAT "Go To" cigar.


----------



## darestie

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a Cuban Crafters perfect cutter. Probably should have sprung for a xikar but everyone has one and I have to be different. Cuban Crafters also gives a lifetime waranty so hopefully I won't have any problems.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A Pork burrito from Q-Doba (sp) 
and boy was it tasty.


----------



## slayoner

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Couple of the 5 star samplers from CI, the Camacho, Padilla and La Aurora. plus a 5 pack of Padilla Hybrid. Can't wait till those get in! I'm still very much in the sampling phase and LOVE tasting new cigars probably even more than I love smoking a cigar I know is great again...is that normal.. ?


----------



## constant tilt

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Had to kill time, went into my favorite shop. Jackpot!!!! got 4 casa magna colorado robustos and a few bolivar confradias which has become a new favorite


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Don Lino Africa Tembo
Box of JdNA Lancero
Box of Padilla Serie 1968
2 boxes Famous 70th Perdomo


----------



## SMOKE20

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Grabbed a box of 5 vegas miamis


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Grabbed a box of Padilla 1968 off of Cigar.com's deal of the day


----------



## rainman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A work colleague just brought me back a box of Trinidad Coloniales from Havana :cowboyic9:


----------



## Frinkiac7

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



rainman said:


> A work colleague just brought me back a box of Trinidad Coloniales from Havana :cowboyic9:


You lucky bastard!

I grabbed a 10 pack of Arganese Nicaraguan robustos off CI today for 19.99...at that price, I figured I couldn't go wrong.

Agggh and now I see they sold out of the Nicaraguans and put up the Maduro's at the same price...I should have waited! Oh well...

I tried ordering a box of Party shorts earlier in the week but my stoopid bank wouldn't approve the charge, and I've since been too lazy to call them up and clear it. Probably should get around to that...


----------



## Phantom57

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A couple of the Padilla samplers, had not tried the new blends.


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Again damn cigar.com daily.. 3 lots totally 15 sticks of the Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles couldnt pass these up


----------



## GlockG23

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A bunch of Taboo Limited Reserve Maduro Cigars just came to my door


----------



## SMOKE20

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



GlockG23 said:


> A bunch of Taboo Limited Reserve Maduro Cigars just came to my door


MMMMMM..... TAboo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ncstogie

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



SMOKE20 said:


> MMMMMM..... TAboo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


bought a few 4/5 packs of the below

montecristo white
montecristo original
gurka rare breed
punch champion
cohiba dominicans


----------



## Herf N Turf

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Lets see, this week saw:

A box of LGC Serie R No5 maddies
A Perdomo La Tradicion Cabinet Series Robusto
An Ashton VSG (biggun)
Diamond Crown Maduro Torpedo
One of the new Fuente El Baton
A Cusano 18 Years Paired Maduro
El Ricio Hababo Maudro Torpedo
A Tatuaje Cojonu
Cruzado Pigtail
Of these, Ive only smoked the La Tradicion and the Cruzado. The La Tradicion blew my mind. The Cruzado... I'll stick with the 888.


----------



## GlockG23

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Phantom57 said:


> A couple of the Padilla samplers, had not tried the new blends.


 just seen this
Enjoy them!


----------



## GlockG23

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Herf N Turf said:


> Lets see, this week saw:
> 
> A box of LGC Serie R No5 maddies
> A Perdomo La Tradicion Cabinet Series Robusto
> An Ashton VSG (biggun)
> Diamond Crown Maduro Torpedo
> One of the new Fuente El Baton
> A Cusano 18 Years Paired Maduro
> El Ricio Hababo Maudro Torpedo
> A Tatuaje Cojonu
> Cruzado Pigtail
> Of these, Ive only smoked the La Tradicion and the Cruzado. The La Tradicion blew my mind. The Cruzado... I'll stick with the 888.


Nice!
I see good times in your future!


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today has been a total mess... Joe was jammin.. jumped on 10 Padilla Miami's for $40, added the Casa Fuego Flight sampler for $20 and then found a place online where I got a box of Oliva Masterblend 3 Robustos for $115 shipped. I really need to stop


----------



## GlockG23

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I hope you love the pictures as much as i do when I am smoking them
I give you
camacho pre embargo
Some of these will be prizes
:smokin:

------------
I do not know yet if these babies will be or not-
Ashton VSG Tres Mystique
:smokin:

and by the way the Ashton VSG Tres Mystique
is the coolest lunch time snack
-


----------



## wrapper23

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



saigon68 said:


> Hey Mike,
> Let me (us) know your findings on the 5 Vegas Limitada '08 Belicoso. I bought a sampler and 3 of the sticks were terrible. Tough to light, draw tight, tunneling (my fault for that probably) etc... Just an all around poor smoke. 'Course it could have been a bad pack? Who knows. I do hope you enjoy them as a rule they are fine smokes.
> Best.


Pat, I smoked one tonight and didn't have those problems. It burned a little uneven, but not too bad. They sat in my humi for about three days (at 67-70%), I snipped off about .5 inch from the pointy end.

Quite a peppery smoke, I must say. It mellowed about halfway and hit some spicey notes (Tang! :mrgreen but remained peppery throughout.

It was an impulse buy at CI checkout time. I'm hoping the remaining nine will be just as good.


----------



## calhounhusker

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 VSG Wizards, 5 VSG Spellbounds and 5 Ashton Double magnums.

Damn Ashton event.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box Don Lino Africa Tembo
Box of JdNA Lanceros
10 Casa Magna Toro
6 CG4 Illusione
couple J21 Tatuaje
Padilla 1968 10 Toro & 10 Robusto


----------



## darkninja67

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Acesfull said:


> Today has been a total mess... Joe was jammin.. jumped on 10 Padilla Miami's for $40, added the Casa Fuego Flight sampler for $20 and then found a place online where I got a box of Oliva Masterblend 3 Robustos for $115 shipped. I really need to stop


You can get the Oliva MB3 cheaper than that.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought a second box of JdNA Lanceros.


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



darkninja67 said:


> You can get the Oliva MB3 cheaper than that.


Donde Esta?


----------



## GlockG23

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



calhounhusker said:


> 5 VSG Wizards, 5 VSG Spellbounds and 5 Ashton Double magnums.
> 
> Damn Ashton event.


 mmmmm Ashton cigars !!



Cigar Man Andy said:


> Box Don Lino Africa Tembo
> Box of JdNA Lanceros
> 10 Casa Magna Toro
> 6 CG4 Illusione
> couple J21 Tatuaje
> Padilla 1968 10 Toro & 10 Robusto


*Wow Some good stuff there guys !!*

Andy how long is all that goodness going to last you?
3 days lol !
:smokin:


----------



## darkninja67

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



GlockG23 said:


> mmmmm Ashton cigars !!
> 
> *Wow Some good stuff there guys !!*
> 
> Andy how long is all that goodness going to last you?
> 3 days lol !
> :smokin:


 Are you stocking up for 2012? You have a poopton of sticks man.


----------



## harley33

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Acesfull said:


> Donde Esta?


Si, donde esta?


----------



## darkninja67

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

PMs sent


----------



## sodomanaz

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



GlockG23 said:


> I hope you love the pictures as much as i do when I am smoking them
> I give you
> camacho pre embargo
> Some of these will be prizes
> :smokin:
> 
> -


Jumped on those PEs too.  Did yours arrive with brand new unused Humicare pillows? Lol, both of my 5 packs did.


----------



## GlockG23

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

yeah got 5, 5 packs 
I have not even tried one yet. 
I thought crap what the hell, they will be fun prizes and gifts


----------



## GlockG23

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

The sweetest thing happened to me today. First a little background
Last year I traded for a box a Stradivarius. 
A week after I got them, I gave one to an owner of a B&M. A thank you, if you will (he does not carry them)

Anyway I get a call this morning its the B&M owner. He says he has a 
customer that wants two real bad. He tells me I wont believe what the 
guy will trade for them and tells me to get there fast. Ok I am game

here is one Strad on top of a humi

This is what I got

holy smokes!!!
:smokin:


----------



## darkninja67

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Jeez
are the Stradivarius really that good or just rare?


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thats ridiculous... considering one of the B&M near my brother was had Strad's on close outs for $15 a stick.. hell of a deal there. thats highway robbery


----------



## longburn

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Good Lord,what is it with you Glock? I swear people just throw world class cigars at you when they see you coming!:yuck:

You should play the lottery while this streak is with you!



GlockG23 said:


> The sweetest thing happened to me today. First a little background
> Last year I traded for a box a Stradivarius.
> A week after I got them, I gave one to an owner of a B&M. A thank you, if you will (he does not carry them)
> 
> Anyway I get a call this morning its the B&M owner. He says he has a
> customer that wants two real bad. He tells me I wont believe what the
> guy will trade for them and tells me to get there fast. Ok I am game
> 
> here is one Strad on top of a humi
> 
> This is what I got
> 
> holy smokes!!!
> :smokin:


----------



## David M

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



GlockG23 said:


> camacho pre embargo
> 
> -


It looks like a fine dish.
...the best wine.
...extravagant tasty delight.
...mouthwatering.
Just Yummy!
:thumb:


----------



## GlockG23

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



David M* said:


> It looks like a fine dish.
> ...the best wine.
> ...extravagant tasty delight.
> ...mouthwatering.
> Just Yummy!
> :thumb:


hahaha They are still in the humi, and I have not tried one yet. 
How about you, have you tried one yet?


----------



## David M

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



GlockG23 said:


> hahaha They are still in the humi, and I have not tried one yet.
> How about you, have you tried one yet?


No not yet man.
I am a baby.
A virgin.
A young one still breastfeeding. 

In the full and complete process of diving right in though.
Should be up to Moderate Speed in a few months.
Thats when I will start sharing and bombing and being bombed.


----------



## GlockG23

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



David M* said:


> No not yet man.
> I am a baby.
> A virgin.
> A young one still breastfeeding.
> 
> In the full and complete process of diving right in though.
> Should be up to Moderate Speed in a few months.
> Thats when I will start sharing and bombing and being bombed.


Tell you What I will send you one. 
You wait and contact me when you get it.
We will pick a night and we will smoke one on the same night. 
Deal?

have you been smoking cigars long?


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Casa Magna Robusto.


----------



## GlockG23

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Cigar Man Andy said:


> Box of Casa Magna Robusto.


I likey, 
hey thats not your photo!!


----------



## David M

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



GlockG23 said:


> Tell you What I will send you one.
> You wait and contact me when you get it.
> We will pick a night and we will smoke one on the same night.
> Deal?
> 
> have you been smoking cigars long?


Right on man. Awesome.
I will PM you my address now.

I hope to be up to speed on at least a tiny segment of unique cigars shortly.
I am in the process right now of selecting my 2nd full custom sampler so hopefully I will be able to make a 2nd order soon.
This was my first order just under 2 months ago.


By DMDM

I have only been smoking seriously (reading heavily, learning as much as possible and just having the ears wide open) for 2 months now. Full on young baby puffer fish.


----------



## GlockG23

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I look at that photo and laugh.
Thats not a sampler that an insane man, going even deeper.


----------



## calhounhusker

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



GlockG23 said:


> I look at that photo and laugh.
> Thats not a sampler that an insane man, going even deeper.


I do too... lol. I've been smoking longer than him and I have never had a haul like that. Jesus.

Very Nice David M.


----------



## Chuffy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

From B&M Saturday night:
Padron 2000 Natural (qty. 2)
Diana Corona (qty. 1)
Tat Brown Noella (qty. 1)

From cbid Sunday night:
Private Stock No.1 Tubo (qty. 5)

The Diana is a Chicago thing. House blend for Up Down Tobacco. I had one a couple years ago. It was decent.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



GlockG23 said:


> I likey,
> hey thats not your photo!!


Actually it is. I pulled out the background to use on eBay fir the empty boxes I sell...

Here is a picture for you of the box I just bought.


----------



## GlockG23

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Cigar Man Andy said:


> Actually it is. I pulled out the background to use on eBay fir the empty boxes I sell...
> 
> Here is a picture for you of the box I just bought.


hahaha oh man, I was not doubting your purchase Andy. 
The photo looked funny is all

side note:
you sell empty boxes on on the bay.... any luck?


----------



## docruger

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

#59 throwout s i will be doing a review on them soon.


----------



## Chuffy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



wolfmonk said:


> Wow. You guys aren't kidding around when you buy.


My thought exactly.


----------



## David M

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Cigar Man Andy said:


> Actually it is. I pulled out the background to use on eBay fir the empty boxes I sell...


HaHah. Thats funny.
Would have never expected that.
PhotoChop Master.


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

This came in today... My 2nd box, going to long term age this one while I smoke the other one


----------



## defcon3

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

My most recent purchase was a 20ct Gurkha Sampler, all different.... Man I love their cigars, it's what turned me from a occasional smoker into a regular cigar smoker!!!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Acesfull said:


> This came in today... My 2nd box, going to long term age this one while I smoke the other one


Veeeery Nice. Can't get em and they are one of my favorites.


----------



## saigon68

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Diamond Crown Maximus Pyramid 5 Pk.-can't wait. Don't know what they are like but that is the "_*Magic"*_ of this obsession aka hobby. I have heard good things about them here on Puff. We'll see.


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 717985

Just snagged a box of Casa Fuego Belicosos for $43.. not a bad deal.


----------



## GlockG23

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



david m* said:


> no not yet man.
> I am a baby.
> A virgin.
> A young one still breastfeeding.
> 
> in the full and complete process of diving right in though.
> Should be up to moderate speed in a few months.
> Thats when i will start sharing and bombing and being bombed.


dcn 0308 0660 0000 7656 5583


----------



## Herf N Turf

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



saigon68 said:


> Diamond Crown Maximus Pyramid 5 Pk.-can't wait. Don't know what they are like but that is the "_*Magic"*_ of this obsession aka hobby. I have heard good things about them here on Puff. We'll see.


Youre gonna love'm. The DCM is a great smoke and pyramid is by far my favorite vitola. Nice grab.


----------



## golfermd

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

La Gloria Cubana Corona Gorda Natural :smoke:


----------



## JGD

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

From CigarBid:
Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles
Padilla Signature 1932 Robusto
5 Vegas Relic Perfecto

From my local B&M:
Siglio VI (Not Cohiba)


----------



## wolfmonk

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack of Perdomo Habano Maduro's off the devil site. And for those keeping track of the packaging situation there - they arrived with plenty of air pillows and safe and sound.


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

These came in today!! a 10er of Padilla Miami Robustos and a Casa Fuego flight sampler


----------



## David M

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



GlockG23 said:


> dcn 0308 0660 0000 7656 5583


Have you opened up a case against me and thats the Document Control Number? [DCN] 
Should I be worried?!?!?!?


----------



## GlockG23

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



David M* said:


> Have you opened up a case against me and thats the Document Control Number? [DCN]
> Should I be worried?!?!?!?


I did, 
but,,
that is your U.S. Post *D*elivery *C*onformation *N*umber


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just snagged 10 5 Vegas Relics off of Jammin Joe for $31.50

5 Vegas Relic Perfecto [2/5]
10 CIGARS (reg.$52.50)
JC-090506-05 $31.50 1 $31.50


----------



## mistabman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Acesfull said:


> Just snagged 10 5 Vegas Relics off of Jammin Joe for $31.50
> 
> 5 Vegas Relic Perfecto [2/5]
> 10 CIGARS (reg.$52.50)
> JC-090506-05 $31.50 1 $31.50


I just did too! These suckers went quick, but I'm glad I was able to jump on them. I almost hesitated too, but I only have 2 left at home. I find these things tasty as heck.


----------



## David M

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



GlockG23 said:


> I did,
> but,,
> that is your U.S. Post *D*elivery *C*onformation *N*umber


I see, I see.
Once again, after spending just a little bit of time on this site, I feel A LOT smarter. 

Regarding the case file on me...just ignore the information you will surely find that says I Did It. I promise you - I didnt!


----------



## golfermd

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Partagas Naturales
La Aurora Leoninos Belicoso
Gran Habano Connecticut #1 Gran Robusto
Gran Habano #3 Gran Robusto


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Seeing its Wednesday and Im done bidding for the week.... here is my total damage from the devil site for the week.. probably done till I get home from Iraq now..

719922 Camacho 10th Anniversary 11/18 (21) 1 of 1 at $124.00 WON May 06, 08:34 PM

719892 A. Fernandez Robusto (20) 1 of 1 at $43.00 WON May 06, 07:46 PM

718148 Perdomo Reserve Limited Oscuro 'R' - Box of 20 1 of 1 at $43.00 WON May 05, 11:05 PM

717985 Casa Fuego Belicoso - Box of 21 1 of 1 at $43.00 WON May 04, 11:22 PM


----------



## GlockG23

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

box of 20 and 21 year


----------



## PerpetualNoob

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thanks for asking!

Coronas, Etc.

I've recently become sort of obsessed with smaller cigars, particularly coronas. I haven't bought much lately, except for some B&M singles every few weeks. Just been smoking through my existing stash.

Today, my favorite person, Postman Barney, stopped by with my TWO CI packages that I ordered a few days ago. Here's the inventory:

5 - LGC Serie R #5 maduro
5 - LGC Gloria Maduro
5 - 5 Vegas Classic corona
5 - Fuente Cuban Coronas
5 - Fuente Breva Royales
5 - Cuba Libre Corona
5 - Gurkha Small-Batch Lancero
2x5 - 5 Vegas Relics

Forty-five tasty smokes (I assume?), for right at $140, with (almost) free shipping.


----------



## ncstogie

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

6 various stogies from a boutique shop in charelston sc. lianos dos palmas. always happy with their blends, i prfer the medium to full corojo wrapper they offer.


----------



## GlockG23

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Acesfull said:


> Seeing its Wednesday and Im done bidding for the week.... here is my total damage from the devil site for the week.. probably done till I get home from Iraq now..
> 
> 719922 Camacho 10th Anniversary 11/18 (21) 1 of 1 at $124.00 WON May 06, 08:34 PM
> 
> 719892 A. Fernandez Robusto (20) 1 of 1 at $43.00 WON May 06, 07:46 PM
> 
> 718148 Perdomo Reserve Limited Oscuro 'R' - Box of 20 1 of 1 at $43.00 WON May 05, 11:05 PM
> 
> 717985 Casa Fuego Belicoso - Box of 21 1 of 1 at $43.00 WON May 04, 11:22 PM


that is a good score!


----------



## Cigary

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Have been acquiring several 5 paks lately from C Bid,,,,but one that is really making me a happy camper is the Felipe Gregorio icon. I tried a 5 pak I won a couple of months ago and for the last week this cigar is really really good and for the money there is nothing to compare to it. I went back to the Devil Site and bought a couple of boxes and 2 more 5 paks and this is a guy who loves cigars of different brands,,,but this one has me hooked.


----------



## calhounhusker

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

From Cigarbid last night..

4 - VS Bohemian Corojo Extreme (6.5" x 52)
4 - VS Serie '55' Corojo Extreme (6.5" x 52)
4 - VS Triple Corojo Extreme (6.5" x 52)
5 - Gran Habano 3 Siglos Robusto (5" x 52)
5 - Blue Label by Gran Habano Robusto (5" x 52)
5 - Montecristo Media Noche 5.0" x 55 ring
1 - Perdomo ESV '91 Connecticut Regente (5" x 54)
1 - Perdomo Reserve Champagne 'R' (5" x 54)
1 - Perdomo Habano Corojo Robusto (5" x 52)
1 - Perdomo Habano Maduro Robusto (5" x 52)
1 - Perdomo Lot 23 Natural Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Don Pepin Garcia Blue Invictos (5" x 50)
1 - Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979 (5" x 50)
1 - Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Sublime (6" x 54)
1 - Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Maduro Belicoso (5.75" x 52)
1 - 5 Vegas Miami Torpedo (6.1" X 52)
1 - Legends by Don Pepin Garcia (5.75" X 54)
4 - Man O' War Toro (6.5" x 52)
4 - La Herencia Cubana Toro (6.5" x 52)
4 - Sol Cubana Cuban Cabinet Magnum (6" x 50)


----------



## orca99usa

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Not a huge haul, but I just picked up a fiver of the 5 Vegas Relic from CBid. I am looking forward to trying these - along with a Padron sampler I picked up from CVM.


----------



## slyder

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sol Cubano Series B Robusto (20) for $13 on Cbid.


----------



## DoctaJ

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



calhounhusker said:


> From Cigarbid last night..
> 
> 4 - VS Bohemian Corojo Extreme (6.5" x 52)
> 4 - VS Serie '55' Corojo Extreme (6.5" x 52)
> 4 - VS Triple Corojo Extreme (6.5" x 52)
> 5 - Gran Habano 3 Siglos Robusto (5" x 52)
> 5 - Blue Label by Gran Habano Robusto (5" x 52)
> 5 - Montecristo Media Noche 5.0" x 55 ring
> 1 - Perdomo ESV '91 Connecticut Regente (5" x 54)
> 1 - Perdomo Reserve Champagne 'R' (5" x 54)
> 1 - Perdomo Habano Corojo Robusto (5" x 52)
> 1 - Perdomo Habano Maduro Robusto (5" x 52)
> 1 - Perdomo Lot 23 Natural Robusto (5" x 50)
> 1 - Don Pepin Garcia Blue Invictos (5" x 50)
> 1 - Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979 (5" x 50)
> 1 - Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Sublime (6" x 54)
> *1 - Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Maduro Belicoso (5.75" x 52)*
> 1 - 5 Vegas Miami Torpedo (6.1" X 52)
> 1 - Legends by Don Pepin Garcia (5.75" X 54)
> 4 - Man O' War Toro (6.5" x 52)
> 4 - La Herencia Cubana Toro (6.5" x 52)
> 4 - Sol Cubana Cuban Cabinet Magnum (6" x 50)


Great stick right there :ss


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

And its the joecigar.com daily deal.. well the robusto size


----------



## orca99usa

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



> Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Maduro Belicoso


The maduro selecto is the Joe's Daily deal on CI - ten for $44.99. I just picked up a bundle along with ten CAO Brazilia Gols. About four hours to go as I post this.


----------



## ssutton219

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

From the moldy B&M I got a couple JFRs and an Illusione ECCJ and a couple Casa Fernadez Lanceros...Love the CF Lanceros!!!

Shawn


----------



## wingshooter

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



golfermd said:


> Partagas Naturales
> La Aurora Leoninos Belicoso
> Gran Habano Connecticut #1 Gran Robusto
> Gran Habano #3 Gran Robusto


Gran Habano Conn #1 are solid. I love them during the daytime and the fiancee loves to spend time around me while smoking them. I also just picked up a box of Rocky Patel R4 Maduro torpedos from make me a deal from CI.


----------



## slyder

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sol Cubano by Oliva Maduro Torpedo $35 box o 25

Sol Cubano Series B Torpedo $13 box o 25


----------



## beefytee

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

There was an AMAZING deal at CI over the weekend and I took advantage of it.

8 top shelf cigars & a 20 capacity desktop humidor for $15.00

Now, I completely expect the humidor to be awful, but here are the cigars

1 - Rocky Patel Connecticut Torpedo
1 - Oliva Serie 'G' Toro
1 - Padilla Achilles Torpedo
1 - Gurkha Park Avenue Torpedo
1 - Perdomo Slow-Aged Lot 826 Glorioso
1 - 5 Vegas Classic Torpedo
1 - Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Robusto Maduro
1 - La Herencia Cubana Toro

that's worth my $15.00 right there!


----------



## GlockG23

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



slyder said:


> Sol Cubano Series B Robusto (20) for $13 on Cbid.


 Man that is sweet, now your buying like me lol


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'm not a big Rocky fan, but I was curious about the Rocky Patel Rosado Toro. Couldn't resist. and the Don Lino Africa Tembo. Bought a box of each.


----------



## slyder

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



GlockG23 said:


> Man that is sweet, now your buying like me lol


Yeah I cant believe nobody else bid against me on the Series B. I kinda thought I wouldnt win the Maduros......I was wrong.


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Scored a box of CAO America Potomac's for $70!!! Thats $49 off the price CI sells them for an the minimum CHIMP has them ever selling for. I love it when I get them for the min.

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 720277


----------



## David M

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



GlockG23 said:


> Tell you What I will send you one.
> You wait and contact me when you get it.
> We will pick a night and we will smoke one on the same night.
> Deal?


You know...people say that Beauty is in the Eye of the Beholder.
But if you get the chance to take a gander at what I am about to show you, trust me, no matter who you are, no matter what you like, no matter anything and everything, You Will Have An Experience with this guy.

This Absolutely Beautifully Constructed, Perfection Smelling, Lusciously Incredible collection of Wondrous Tobacco is in my hands courtesy of Herr Glock.


By DMDM

I have been to Cuba before. Its been a while though. A good 15+ years a while ago. Long time. And I could be completely full of what I am about to tell you, perhaps honking a toot that is being manufactured by my mind, but when I smelt the Cigar, with its pre-embargo Cuban Seed tobacco inside, I tell ya, I smelt what I was experiencing back in Cuba so many years ago. Thats where my mind took me when I inhaled.
Such a delicious aroma. I dont know how to explain it. What smells good when you smell it? And it has that unique smell that only it can have. Thats what this was like. Just heaven.
I also love the end construction. Like a little navel. Cute little guy.


By DMDM

Thank you so much Glock. This one, you can tell, is going to be very special.

I will get in touch with you privately and we can decide on the smoke date.

And now!!!! Its time for me to return the favor.


----------



## wingshooter

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



beefytee said:


> There was an AMAZING deal at CI over the weekend and I took advantage of it.
> 
> 8 top shelf cigars & a 20 capacity desktop humidor for $15.00
> 
> Now, I completely expect the humidor to be awful, but here are the cigars
> 
> 1 - Rocky Patel Connecticut Torpedo
> 1 - Oliva Serie 'G' Toro
> 1 - Padilla Achilles Torpedo
> 1 - Gurkha Park Avenue Torpedo
> 1 - Perdomo Slow-Aged Lot 826 Glorioso
> 1 - 5 Vegas Classic Torpedo
> 1 - Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Robusto Maduro
> 1 - La Herencia Cubana Toro
> 
> that's worth my $15.00 right there!


How the hell did I miss this one????:doh:


----------



## beefytee

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



wingshooter said:


> How the hell did I miss this one????:doh:


Just came in last night. I'll post some pictures when i get home tonight.


----------



## Les Paul

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Isom hdm dc '99


----------



## wrapper23

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



wingshooter said:


> How the hell did I miss this one????:doh:


:tpd:


----------



## wrapper23

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got this today from CI. 5 Vegas goodness and an RP Conn. Nice cedar box too. $50 with shipping. I've gotta start buying boxes.


----------



## Phantom57

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of DPG Black 1970 (belicoso). I think the DPG blacks are one of the very best buys in hand rolled cigars.


----------



## blueeyedbum

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Pete Johnson collection - Camacho new look sampler


----------



## Boom

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

These came today!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got a box of Padilla Series '68 Toro on Cbid for $53.


----------



## andrew s

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up 4 RP Edge Sumatra and 2 Olivia G Toro at my local B&M yesterday.

I also have the Taboo Sampler with a small humidor for my dad on the way.


----------



## LesNessMaN

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked these up yesterday


----------



## Jack Straw

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

B&M Stop:
2 Illusione cg:4
Illusione 88
Padron 26 no. 1
LGC Artesanos Churchill


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

To celebrate the end of finals I recently purchased an Opus X, Padron 64, Tatuaje conoju 2003, CAO Lx2, and an Oliva V.


----------



## Tarks

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Romeo y Julieta Mille Fleur CC (Box 25)
Hoyo de Monterrey Palmas Extra CC (Box 25)
1lb 65% Heartfelt beads
Palio Cutter
Z-Plus Zippo Insert


----------



## Les Paul

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Bolivar CGs 06
5 H Upmann Connie 1 06


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Les Paul said:


> 5 Bolivar CGs 06
> 5 H Upmann Connie 1 06


Nice.


----------



## darkninja67

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ordered a box of Partagas Shorts, my first CC box. I hope they live up to the hype.


----------



## David M

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

The picture below is the new sampler / restocking I did for myself last week. Includes the following:

CAO Brazilia Cariocas Tin (5) TIN 1 Maduro 4 x 38
Partagas Robusto SINGLE Natural 4 1/2 x 49
CAO Mx2 Daggers (5) TIN 1 Maduro 4 x 38
Avo #9 (4) PACK 4 Natural 4 3/4 x 48
Olor Fuerte Robusto 5 Pack PACK 5 Dark Nat 5 x 50
Ancient Warrior Torpedo 5 Pack PACK 5 Dark Nat 6 1/2 x 54
Antano 1970 Gran Consul 5 Pack PACK 5 Dark Nat 4 3/4 x 60
La Aurora Pref Conn #2 5 Pack PACK 5 Natural 5 x 54
Don Lino Africa Kuro (4) TIN 1 Natural 4 x 45
Don Tomas Clasico Robusto 5 Pk PACK 5 Natural 5 1/2 x 50
El Rico Habano Habano Club 5pk PACK 5 Natural 4 7/8 x 48
El Centurion Guerreros SINGLE Natural 5 X 50
Olor Fuerte Churchill 5 Pack PACK 5 Dark Nat 7 x 48

By DMDM

The El Centurion Guerreros and the La Aurora Preferidos Connecticut - So Super Good. MMMmmmm!!! Delish!

And I am very excited about my first ever True Havana order coming in shortly. To the kind sir who advised me on this, they didn't have that Bolivar Gold Medal one you mentioned. At least not in singles.

I cannot wait to light these guys up.

1 x Partagas Shorts

1 x Montecristo Petit Edmundo

1 x Partagas Lusitanias

1 x H.Upmann Magnum 46 SLB

1 x Bolivar Belicosos Finos

1 x Ramon Allones Specially Selected

1 x Montecristo No.2

1 x Montecristo No.5

1 x Hoyo Petit Robusto

1 x Vegas Robaina Famosos

1 x Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme

1 x 2008 - Partagas Serie D No.5 Limited Edition


----------



## David M

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



darkninja67 said:


> Ordered a box of Partagas Shorts, my first CC box. I hope they live up to the hype.


You can say that again! 
...and again!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



David M* said:


> The picture below is the new sampler / restocking I did for myself last week. Includes the following:
> 
> CAO Brazilia Cariocas Tin (5) TIN 1 Maduro 4 x 38
> Partagas Robusto SINGLE Natural 4 1/2 x 49
> CAO Mx2 Daggers (5) TIN 1 Maduro 4 x 38
> Avo #9 (4) PACK 4 Natural 4 3/4 x 48
> Olor Fuerte Robusto 5 Pack PACK 5 Dark Nat 5 x 50
> Ancient Warrior Torpedo 5 Pack PACK 5 Dark Nat 6 1/2 x 54
> Antano 1970 Gran Consul 5 Pack PACK 5 Dark Nat 4 3/4 x 60
> La Aurora Pref Conn #2 5 Pack PACK 5 Natural 5 x 54
> Don Lino Africa Kuro (4) TIN 1 Natural 4 x 45
> Don Tomas Clasico Robusto 5 Pk PACK 5 Natural 5 1/2 x 50
> El Rico Habano Habano Club 5pk PACK 5 Natural 4 7/8 x 48
> El Centurion Guerreros SINGLE Natural 5 X 50
> Olor Fuerte Churchill 5 Pack PACK 5 Dark Nat 7 x 48
> 
> By DMDM
> 
> The El Centurion Guerreros and the La Aurora Preferidos Connecticut - So Super Good. MMMmmmm!!! Delish!
> 
> And I am very excited about my first ever True Havana order coming in shortly. To the kind sir who advised me on this, they didn't have that Bolivar Gold Medal one you mentioned. At least not in singles.
> 
> I cannot wait to light these guys up.
> 
> 1 x Partagas Shorts
> 
> 1 x Montecristo Petit Edmundo
> 
> 1 x Partagas Lusitanias
> 
> 1 x H.Upmann Magnum 46 SLB
> 
> 1 x Bolivar Belicosos Finos
> 
> 1 x Ramon Allones Specially Selected
> 
> 1 x Montecristo No.2
> 
> 1 x Montecristo No.5
> 
> 1 x Hoyo Petit Robusto
> 
> 1 x Vegas Robaina Famosos
> 
> 1 x Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme
> 
> 1 x 2008 - Partagas Serie D No.5 Limited Edition


1 x Partagas Shorts

 1 x * Montecristo Petit Edmundo **Great smoke*

1 x * Partagas Lusitanias The best smoke*

1 x * H.Upmann Magnum 46 SLB* *Great smoke*

1 x *Bolivar Belicosos Finos* *One of my favorites
* 
1 x * Ramon Allones Specially Selected* *Another of my favorites*

1 x Montecristo No.2

1 x Montecristo No.5

1 x Hoyo Petit Robusto

1 x Vegas Robaina Famosos

1 x Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme

1 x * 2008 - Partagas Serie D No.5 Limited Edition* *Also an excellent cigar*


----------



## 6clicks

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

La Flor Dominicana double ligero- Really tasty


----------



## gglen

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

RP Spring Collection. Strong cigar with a slight minty taste. Almost equal to the Winter Collection in my book. A great smoke!


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 723518

Box of Man O War Ruinations for $64!


----------



## mistabman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

These just came in yesterday. The relics I got from a joecigar jambalaya day, and the rest are from this weeks cbid haul. I'm excited about these smokes!

10 5 Vegas Relic Perfectos: $31.50
5 RP Sun Grown Torpedo $15.00
Gran Habano taster (5 Blue Label Robusto, 5 3 Siglos) $17.50
1 Padilla 1948 Churchill $5.00
2 Oliva Connecticuit Reserve Toro $3.00 each

I think the total cost for cigars this month (with shipping) came out to $81.20 for 27 cigars. And since I smoke about 2 cigars a week, that will leave me with....... too many I guess... What a nice problem to have!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

RP Vintage '90 5er
5 Vegas 'A' Apex 5er
5 Vegas Flight Sampler 8er
Aristoff BP Maduro Classcic 5er
Fire by Tabac Robusto Corojo 5er
Chateau Real Maduro Noble Habana 5er
CAO Mx2 (2) 5er's
Olivia 'G' Maduro Belicoso 5er
DE Natural Dirt 5er
DE Natural Robusto 5er
DE Irish Hops Single
DE Ambrosia Nectar 5er
DE ACID Cold Infused Tea 5er
DE ACID Earthiness 5er


----------



## ssutton219

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

After a week of purcheses and trades I have a full humi and cooler (I have a small Cooler)



















2000 SLR Serie "A" (Half Box)

Ashton VSG Sorceror
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic
CAO Italia Positano
Oliva V Robusto
CAO Sopranos Associate
Oliva V Torpedo
DPG Cuban Classic 1950
LFD Coronado Figurado
CAO Mx2 Belicoso
DPG Blue Torpedo
Ashton Heritage Corona Gorda
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic Maduro
Padron 1926 No. 35 
Opus X Power Ranger

Tat Black
Partagus
Bolivar
Monte
opus X

and a new Xikar Multi tool.

So nice to come home to boxes!!

Shawn


----------



## dj1340

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn Shawn, you rob a liquor store or something. That's a nice haul


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Sweet_Cigars said:


> RP Vintage '90 5er
> 5 Vegas 'A' Apex 5er
> 5 Vegas Flight Sampler 8er
> Aristoff BP Maduro Classcic 5er
> Fire by Tabac Robusto Corojo 5er
> Chateau Real Maduro Noble Habana 5er
> CAO Mx2 (2) 5er's
> Olivia 'G' Maduro Belicoso 5er
> DE Natural Dirt 5er
> DE Natural Robusto 5er
> DE Irish Hops Single
> DE Ambrosia Nectar 5er
> DE ACID Cold Infused Tea 5er
> DE ACID Earthiness 5er
> DPG Blue Label Sampler 5er


Just added one!


----------



## dj1340

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Sweet_Cigars said:


> Just added one!


You got some serious smokes going on there, nice


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



dj1340 said:


> You got some serious smokes going on there, nice


Damn devil site, I can't stop!!:madgrin:


----------



## dj1340

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Jeez, don't I know. Brown just left a rather large box for me and it ain't shoes


----------



## baddddmonkey

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I haven't bought anything for awhile. Still have a lot from the pre-SCHIP days. I'm slowly saving up for something nice on my birthday in a few months. Maybe some Oliva V's or Tatuaje!


----------



## calhounhusker

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought Two boxes of G.A.R Gran Consuls, and a Xikar multi tool. The Xikar tool is by far the best cutter I have owned.


----------



## guy g

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Small purchase last Saturday. A Partagas Spanish Rosada, Padron 1926, a tin of small Padrons, a bundle of Punch/ Hoyo seconds and a box of Padron Delicias.Oh... and an instore sampler of mild-medium gars.


----------



## CAO MT

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

a cab of 50 new CAO six one five
a box of cao americas 
10 tat west side
5 jdna 1970 lancero
10 graycliff DE
box cao visions
palio cutter
5 el triun lanero
5 tat lancero
7 af don carlos various sizes
assort of GOF
2 tat east side
assort illusione's
and a hefty bill!

mt


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

These just arrived!!!


----------



## jedipastor

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

vvv -- Great pic! Are these the regular line or the new Ruination? -- vvv[

QUOTE=Acesfull;2628788]These just arrived!!!


























[/QUOTE]


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those are the new ruination blend the Robusto #1 size... scored them on Cbid for $64 for the box


----------



## xxxntu

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked these up today.


----------



## andrew s

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I picked up 10 CAO Brazillia GOL from CI Daily deal on Friday.

I also picked up 7 more RP Edge Sumatra from my local B&M


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Walked into the party source and saw these... had to grab a box..


----------



## harley33

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

My Father... :humble:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack God of Fire 2006 Carlito Piramide 
5 pack Padilla Achille Salomon
10 pack Arganies
10 Africa Duma
5 pack Flor de Olivea Gigante
Box GH2 Robusto
Box Alec Bradly Medalist Robusto


----------



## Jack Straw

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Casa Magna Robusto.

I'm due for a purchase, I've been good!


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Joe is jammin today.. he offered up 5 Vegas Limitada 2009.. I accepted so I have 20 of them coming my way now!


----------



## harley33

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Acesfull said:


> Joe is jammin today.. he offered up 5 Vegas Limitada 2009.. I accepted so I have 20 of them coming my way now!


I think that we broke the site, joecigar.com / cigarintl.com / cbid are all "under going scheduled maintenance"....:frusty:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of '08 PSP2's and I am waiting for them to arrive.
Yummmmm

Now to work on getting a couple boxes of '06 POS PSP2's


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



harley33 said:


> I think that we broke the site, joecigar.com / cigarintl.com / cbid are all "under going scheduled maintenance"....:frusty:


 I saw that I had to phone in my order... lol


----------



## Jack Straw

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 LFD Maduro Cabinet No. 6
1 El Triunfador Lancero
1 LFD DL Lancero
1 601 Red Toro
1 Perdomo Habano Corojo Robusto
Gran Habano Sampler


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of ten God of Fire Carlito Dbl Robusto. 2005


----------



## golfermd

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Gran Habano #3 Churchill :smoke:


----------



## BH31

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just got back from the local B&M. Sadly, I found out that their having an Olivia event tonight and I am unable to make it. Oh well. "Guess I'll pick up my usual Brazilia and pick up something new while I'm here. I am a regular smoker of CAO and wanted to try the Brazilia~Amazon ( 6"x60" ). I also picked up a Rocky Patel~Edge~Missile. Had to pick up a new cutter due to my Xikar Xi3 not working right. Not sure what happened but I think one of the kids may have been messing with it. Anyhow. There is the latest purchase. Think I may let the Brazilia sit for a while but Im anxious to try the Edge Missile. May take a few pics to post as well.


----------



## 6clicks

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Tatuaje Verocu #9 and Old Henry maduro, both from Holt's, both by Pepin Garcia and both fantastic.


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got home from a weekend campout herf with about 20 guys from another forum to find these!!


----------



## dwilkerson

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight III -- I do have to say this is my new favorite. Anyone know cigars similar to this???


----------



## slyder

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

8 Padilla 1932s, 8 Padilla 1948s, and 8 Padilla 1968 robustos....$59


----------



## SMOKE20

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



slyder said:


> 8 Padilla 1932s, 8 Padilla 1948s, and 8 Padilla 1968 robustos....$59


We have the same tastes my friend


----------



## andrew s

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ya'll have twice the taste I have.


----------



## Nwayne

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 AVO Maduros that I bought at a B&M in Temecula, California that was going out of business. It was a buy one get one free deal and the owner said he had those cigars in his humi for nearly 4 years. I want to go back, but its about an hour away from me and I don't even know if it went out of business yet.


----------



## slyder

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5er of Jose Fuego $9


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A dozen JdNA Belicoso and a Dozen Casa Magna Robustos.


----------



## slyder

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



slyder said:


> 5er of Jose Fuego $9


that should read Jesus Fuego not "Jose". Musta been smokin crack yesterday.


----------



## bogner

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

4 Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Epicure (maduro)
4 Arturo Fuente Epicure

haven't tried either of them, but looking forward to both of them .. had ordered a different Perdomo (the Reserve Champagne Epicure), but was sent the 'wrong' one, don't know if I'll bother exchanging them ..


----------



## itsme_timd

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice week for me... box of eccj's, box of CC Monte #4's (split), 4 Nub maduros (love this cigar), some assorted Olivas and a 2005 Liberty to add to my collection!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Waiting on a 5er of 06 PSD3's to come in and a box of Ill Culebras. Have never smoked either before. And I have never smoked any Illusione ever. 
Looking forward to these.

B


----------



## Raybird

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought the 12 Padilla Robustos for $29.95 from CI (1948, '68, and 1932 4 ea) last friday. Enjoying them since monday!


----------



## Jack Straw

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

This morning I picked up a box of DC Maximus Robustos (love em!), a CAO Soprano Soldier, and a LGC Serie R robusto-ish.

Cigar budget = gone for at least a month! :lol:


----------



## Shriner4cigars

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got a box of perdomo habano!


----------



## gehrig97

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Two care packages just arrived today:

From CI:

5: 5 Vegas "A" robustos
5: 5 Vegas Miami torpedo (looking forward to trying)
5: Padilla Miami Robusto (I couldn't wait--cracked open a Padilla three seconds after the package arrived.)

From Holt's:

5: Tatuaje Cojonu 2003 (currently my favorite cigar)
Sampler (4): Pepin My Father
Sampler (12): 6 Rocky Decade, 6 Alec Bradley Tempus (looking forward to trying the Bradley). This was a great deal: $60 for 12 highly-rated cigars that retail for about $10-11/stick


----------



## BH31

*Todays Pick Up!*

CAO Italia~Ciao

Nub~358

Just a quick pick up on the way home today!


----------



## baddddmonkey

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Has anyone else noticed....or am I the only one to say something about the title of this post?

No disrespect to Andy at all. Just simply pointing it out.

Smoke on!


----------



## smokeydog

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

arganese maduro chairman


----------



## jedipastor

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I picked up a Camacho Corojo and Camacho Connecticut at the shop the other day...I've never smoked a Camacho before and figured I'd give them a shot. We'll see!


----------



## JerseyStepUp

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

just got in the mail yesterday a box of AF sungrown double chateau's (currently my favorite smoke) and a 5 pack of illusione 88's


----------



## golfermd

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 - Man O' War Robusto
3 - Padilla Habano Churchill
3 - Sol Cubano Artisan Salomon
3 - Rocky Patel Double Maduro Torpedo


----------



## JerseyStepUp

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

won on c-bid tonight... 2 fivers of 5 vega miami toros... $13 a piece... good deal??


----------



## Cigary

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Padilla Sampler of which I should have order 3 of them instead of being the big cheapo and ordering one sampler of 12 cigars,,,32's, 48 and 68 robustos for $29.


----------



## mrmoose411

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Won a 5er of Chateau Real belicosos and 3 Siglos torpedos last night, haven't tried either yet.
Last week it was a Best Of Pepin 15er sampler, 5er of Tabacos Baez, 5er of G.A.R.'s, and a 5er of Joya De Nic Celebracion's.
Thank God the statement is a month off...


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Gran Habana #5 Corojo
Box of 10 God of Fire Carlito 2995 Double Robusto.


----------



## Jack Straw

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Andy you are really stocking up on those GOFs!

I sold some things on CL today, for some extra cash. Of course, 2 hours later I find myself in a B&M. How does this happen?

2 - LADC Monarch
1 - LADC EE churchill
1 - My Father torp
2 - E Zarzuela
2 - AB Tempus (1 Robustoish, 1 Coronaish)


----------



## thebayratt

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got a 5pk of Acid Opulence 3 Robustos for $20 (Love the daily deals @Cigars.com). I have had one a few days ago and I like it pretty nicely. Its not too "infused" but still not your "typical" stick. Kinda the best of both worlds.

Then in the same order I got a few Oliva Series O Double Perfecto and a few Flor De Oliva Coronas. I tried to the 'Flors to see if they could be an every day enjoyment for me that won't break the bank. My local B&M is usually out or low on them so I thought I'd give them a try. All of these from Cigars.com

Now off to go fishin' :fish2:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Cigar Man Andy said:


> Box of Gran Habana #5 Corojo
> Box of 10 God of Fire Carlito 2995 Double Robusto.


Let me re-phrase. 2005 Carlito Double Robusto


----------



## p2min

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Let me know how you like the Perdomo Habano Robusto. I have only had a Habano wrapper with the Nub.



scottericsonon said:


> damn devil site got me bad last week
> 
> 5PK Perdomo Habano Robusto Connecticut
> 
> 5PK Perdomo Lot 23 Toro
> 
> 5PK Torano Virtuoso Encore
> 
> 5PK Rocky Patel Connecticut Churchill
> 
> 5PK Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure
> 
> 30BOX 5 Vegas Gold Nuggets
> 
> scott


----------



## p2min

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Where did you find the Casa Magna?



Cigar Man Andy said:


> A dozen JdNA Belicoso and a Dozen Casa Magna Robustos.


----------



## jedipastor

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just bought a couple Camacho Liberties from a friend. I now have 2004-2008! Woohoo!


----------



## xxxntu

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a box of Casa Magna Robusto's today.


----------



## s.tyler

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

more Punch Champions. love these things. also ordered some a. fuente short story.


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 735973
Box of 5 Vegas Cask Strength II Toros for $79

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 734981
Box of Padilla Habano Toros for $49


----------



## thebayratt

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I went to New Orleans for the last week and went to "The Cigar Factory" Home and watched them roll a few and then purchased a handful of thier "Plantation Reserve" coronas and a few "Vieux Carre" in a Belicoso size. The Plantation Reserve was quite nice, but then again I got it from the Bourbon Street store and after 2 "handgrenade" drinks! The decatur shop was larger and more relaxed and could sit and enjoy.


----------



## bogner

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2x La Aurora 1495 Robusto
2x Ramon Allones Specially Selected
1x Montecristo Petit Edmundo
2x Don Stefan Perfeccion Brazil 
and
2 freebies: La Meridiana Robusto & Dominican Selection Churchill


----------



## SMOKE20

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I had some money so I decided to go to the local B&M and grab one smoke. had to get a Tatuaje Conju 2003.

MMMMMM Tasty


----------



## andrew s

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got from Taboo Cigars:

1 V-Cutter
1 Vector Tizio Triple Torch Lighter
3 Taboo Twist Churchill
1 Taboo Special Forces Boot Camp
1 Digital Hygrometer

Right after all these great new toys and cigars came in I went to the dentist and had a wisdom tooth pulled so I have to wait to get to play and smoke them.


----------



## tmanqz

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

3-Santa Rosa madura toros
5-flor de oliva madura robustos
5-man o' war double coronas
5-gurka park ave series 44 churchills


----------



## blueeyedbum

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

This Months Budget.

Box of Diablo Pimiento
Bundle of RP Vintage 1990 Torpedo 2nds
Bundle of RP Lig A Maduro Torpedo 2nds


----------



## mistabman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

This weeks Cigarbid haul:

5 pack Flor de Oliva short torpedo: $7
5 pack Punch london club: $9.50
5 pack Perdomo Lot 23 churchill: $13

I tried like crazy to get a 5 pack of Oliva Connecticuit Reserve, but the bids got too high on em. I'll have to try next week.


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Partial box of OpusX.. 34 of 42, didnt want to wait 2 days for the new shipment and pay S-CHIP on the new stuff.. pics are here..

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/251872-i-smoked-opus-made-me-do.html

not saying what I paid for them yet because people are still guessing.... results coming at 5:30 EST


----------



## slyder

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

quick buys (cause they always go for more if you bid):

5 Vegas Miami Torpedo box O 20 for $65 regularly $119
5 Vegas Classic Corona box O 25 for $35 regularly $59


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 5'ers of Padilla 1948 Torpedos for $17 ea.... beats the Joe's daily that was on the Jambalaya.. they had 10 Robustos for $37

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 735680


----------



## flmcgough

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Arturo Fuente Hemingway (not sure of the exact vitola)
Punch Rothschild 3 Pack (Natural, Maduro Maduro, and Rare Corojo)


----------



## Nwayne

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 RP decades I got off joe


----------



## holmes711

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

It's not as impressive as others but I'm very excited!


----------



## biged843

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Padron serie 1926 No. 2
1 Hoyo De Tradicion 
1 Oliva Serie G Figurado
1 Perdomo2 Natural

I enjoyed all of them!!!


----------



## mistabman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



mistabman said:


> This weeks Cigarbid haul:
> 
> 5 pack Flor de Oliva short torpedo: $7
> 5 pack Punch london club: $9.50
> 5 pack Perdomo Lot 23 churchill: $13
> 
> I tried like crazy to get a 5 pack of Oliva Connecticuit Reserve, but the bids got too high on em. I'll have to try next week.


Add to that the following:

5 pack DPC Cuban Classic 1979 $20 (CI 5 pack madness)
5 pack Oliva Conn Reserve robusto $23 (CI regular price)
w/ free shipping

I just couldn't help myself! I already have overflow cigars in zip lock bags, and I have 25 coming! What to do, what to do? I need another humi! hwell:

And the worst part: I only have 1 Oliva Serie V left... this could be bad!


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn cigarmonster just got me... box of Alec Bradley Tempus Magestri (Figurado) $139.98
Offer is good until midnight tonight


----------



## QWKDTSN

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I bought a NUB sampler (9 stogies) last week and last night, while happily drunk and dreaming about a delicious chocolatey smoke I put in an order for a Monte Cristo Media Noche sampler (20 cigars)... Now I see why you guys advocate getting a big humidor to start out with... my little 25 stick box is going to be overflowing and I'm only into this hobby a couple of weeks!


----------



## Scott W.

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

6 La Aurora 100 Anos Belicosos
1 La Aurora 100 Anos Robusto
Opux X in 5 sizes


----------



## tlempke

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

RP Edge
RP Vintage 1999
A. Fuente Petit Corona


----------



## Mr. M

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

For the new humi I purchased a dozen singles of an assorted varitety, box of RP Battalion Maduros and a box of Padron 5000 maduros.

The cherry on top is a box of Camacho triple maduros I received as a gift.

Good times.


----------



## wisdomwalker

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

So I'm waiting for delivery of my purchase from CI. It's the 90 rated super premium combo. Comes with 20 smokes all rated 90or better and a small 20 compacity humidor...
Can't wait for it to get here! It should be here Tuesday.
Also got a Gurkha and a couple of Nestors yesterday.


----------



## JohnVH

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

LHO 3 coronas
LFD "Axe". 
Old Henry Maduro.

Couldn't pass up on the LHO's. You know how it is.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Padilla Signature 1932 Sampler of 20.


----------



## MKR160

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I split a box of Kristoff Maduro Matador's with a friend of mine. Great smokes!!!


----------



## Ndimarco

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well in a drunken stupor I guess I thought it'd be a good deal to see what was the on the cigarmonster, and picked up a box of Rocky Patel Edges... gonna be hard to explain to the wife. lol :bolt:


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Jesus Fuego 777 Toros for $69.99 off of Cigarmonster.com


----------



## kenstogie

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

RP Juniors Maduro, wanted a quick smoke course the padron corticos put them to shame. To be fair I have only had one and it was fresh as the summers morn with no rest in the humi.


----------



## SMOKE20

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Tat Conjou 2006


----------



## Scott W.

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 10 pack of RyJ Short Churchills
1 box of 25 of ERDM Choix Supreme.


----------



## Don Kay

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Speaking of purchasing.

I'm looking at where you guys think is a good website to purchase some cigars.

What's the site most of you suggest?


----------



## shuckins

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

my last purchase was a couple of special forces samplers from taboo


----------



## andrew s

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



shuckins said:


> my last purchase was a couple of special forces samplers from taboo


You sir are a brave man.

That is the strongest cigar I have had so far.


----------



## dartstothesea

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box o Padilla Hybrids Torps.


----------



## Dom

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got this in the mail recently:









These are from a botl here









And i got these off of the CI make me an offer for $35


----------



## thebayratt

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Aurora 5-Star #2 Sampler from the DS.


----------



## kenstogie

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



dartstothesea said:


> Box o Padilla Hybrids Torps.


I have a box of the Hybrids and although they are a lighter smoke than I usually have I really like them. My impression is that don't seem to get much love though. A great morning smoke w/ coffee.


----------



## dubels

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Checked out a local B&M and picked up: 
1 RP Vintage 1990
1 RP ITC 10th Anni
Devil Site Purchases so far:
Box of Oliva Serie V
Padilla 5 -Star Sampler
5 Pack RP Decade Toro
5 Pack Oliva Serie G Torpedo
and still bidding...


----------



## kenstogie

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

* 1 Cabaiguan Guapos RX Natural 5 1/4 X 50,
* 1 Camacho Corojo Diploma Maduro 5 x 50,
* 1 Camacho Select Robusto Natural 5 x 50,
* 1 Camacho Triple Mad 50/4.5 Maduro 4 1/2 x 50,
* 2 Tatuaje Series P P2 Robusto Natural 5 X 50
19.95 w/free ship. Damn you Cigar monster!!


----------



## SMOKE20

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



kenstogie said:


> * 1 Cabaiguan Guapos RX Natural 5 1/4 X 50,
> * 1 Camacho Corojo Diploma Maduro 5 x 50,
> * 1 Camacho Select Robusto Natural 5 x 50,
> * 1 Camacho Triple Mad 50/4.5 Maduro 4 1/2 x 50,
> * 2 Tatuaje Series P P2 Robusto Natural 5 X 50
> 19.95 w/free ship. Damn you Cigar monster!!


Thats a good deal, hard to pass that up i bet


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 FFOX Shark, 1 FFOX El Scorpion, 1 FFOX Forbidden Lancero , 1 Don Carlos Sr.Blend Robusto


----------



## wrinklenuts

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box of Ashton VSG Torps.


----------



## dartstothesea

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



kenstogie said:


> I have a box of the Hybrids and although they are a lighter smoke than I usually have I really like them. My impression is that don't seem to get much love though. A great morning smoke w/ coffee.


Yeah, I had one almost after arrival and I thoroughly enjoyed it. I'm hoping they will be come smoother with a little bit of time. Out of the box it seemed just a tad rough around the edges.

But lol, it was such an impulse buy.


----------



## QWKDTSN

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

NUB sampler, came with a Stogie Nubber, shoulda put that in the shot but I didn't think about it. Quick shot before throwing them in the humi. Had one Cameroon on the golf course and enjoyed it. Definitely good right down to the nub. Never got hot and harsh.


----------



## GlockG23

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



wrinklenuts said:


> 1 box of Ashton VSG Torps.


Nice!!


----------



## Uruss

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well today I went up to the shop and picked up 2 Olivia Series V in Robusto


----------



## holmes711

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A few things the UPS man brought me!

1 H Upmann Vintage Robusto
1 Montecristo Robusto 
1 Onyx Reserve Robusto
1 Romeo Y Julieta Vintage #3
1 Trinidad Robusto
5 Montecristo White Robusto
5 Gurkha Park Avenue Torpedo
1 Oliva Serie V Belicoso

P.S. I need to get a bigger humidor!


----------



## kenstogie

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



dartstothesea said:


> Yeah, I had one almost after arrival and I thoroughly enjoyed it. I'm hoping they will be come smoother with a little bit of time. Out of the box it seemed just a tad rough around the edges.
> 
> But lol, it was such an impulse buy.


Yea they'll mellow in to a creamy smoke. mine are a year old already.


----------



## redlegrod

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just bought a 5 Vegas sampler... I haven't tried any yet but they look nice.


----------



## Stinkdyr

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

atlantic fixed me up with some choice price La Machas and Paddy Londres. And amazon has a sweet price on Caliber III hygro. I should be set for the summer smoking season now. :smoke:


----------



## mlbar1153

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Local cigar shop had event last night. Was great. Picked up some A Fuente Hemingways.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I went to Jerry's Cigars here in Tallahassee, and picked up a couple Casa Magna Toro's and a boxed pressed Isla De Cuba blend 376. The nice guy helping in the shop suggested it since I am headed out to the open seas of the Gulf of Mexico this weekend. I love long fishing tirps and big stogies. He suggested the 376 since he knows I like full flavored and because he said it burns for a LOOOOOOONNNNNGGGG time. I truely hope it's full flavored and not on the medium side. We'll see!!


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



mlbar1153 said:


> Local cigar shop had event last night. Was great. Picked up some A Fuente Hemingways.


I picked up a couple a few weeks back....Not my cup o' tea though. If you like the Hemmingways let me know, maybe we can work up an exchange. I have one on hand.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



andrew s said:


> You sir are a brave man.
> 
> That is the strongest cigar I have had so far.


I am a full bodied junkie!!!! Are these good, as I have never heard of them?


----------



## orca99usa

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today I happened into a local B&M where they were having a Romeo y Julieta event. The special was a R&J Museum Edition for $25.95, and you got three cigars free: Your choice of three sizes of H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon and a Montecristo white label toro. I bagged two VC tubos and one Monte (I haven't smoked the white label before). The Museum Edition is an impressive cigar. Quite large (6"x54), and it comes in a frosted glass tube wrapped in an art print (I know it was glass because the R&J rep broke one when trying to open it for another customer). Not a bad haul, I thought.


----------



## spiderjohn

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

just received my special forces sampler from taboo.


----------



## thebayratt

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

The local B&M had three boxes (various sizes) of Opus Xs and I grabed a Opus X Perfecxion No.4 only set me back $17. Not too bad of a deal. Most places online want $24+. Not too sure if I should enjoy it now or let it sit and age in my humidor....


----------



## ezmoney5150

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got a 5'er of 5 Vegas Cask Strength. Very rich. Spicy. Very Good.


----------



## Uruss

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979 - 5 pack

5 Vegas Miami Churchill - 5 pack

RP Vintage 1992 Robusto - 5 pack

Gurkha Ltd. Master Select Robusto #4 - 10 pack

Gurkha Class Regent Nepalese Warrior - 10 pack

Damn you devil site...damn you :yield:


----------



## buckwylde

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I scooped deep into my pocket and got 20 OpusX belicosos. These are my favorite smoke and I try to stock up on fathers and during the holidays when they are plentiful. Then, I let em age as long as possible and space em out during the year.

Thebayratt asked about aging an Opus or not. I would say to definately let er age at least a month. Fresh Opus are hard to keep lit, brutal to the palette, and extremely spicy. When aged...they are like a nectar of the Gods.


----------



## wrapper23

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Monster:
Jet Black Flight Sampler $23.981 601 Habano Oscuro Green Tronco
1 CAO Maduro Maduro
1 Camacho Triple Maduro
1 Chateau Real Noble Habana Maduro
1 La Floridita Limited Maduro
1 Oliva Serie G Maduro
1 Perdomo 10th Maduro
1 Pinar Del Rio Oscuro Maduro
1 Rocky Patel Honduran Maduro
1 Torano Signature Maduro​5 Punch Rothschild Oscuro $15.98
5 A Fuente Chateau Fuente Maduro $19.98
5 H Upmann Vintage Toro Natural $21.98

Devil:
5 5 Vegas Series 'A' Artisan $9.00
5 CAO Black 'VR' Mural $9.00
5 CAO Italia Box-Press $17.00

Where am I going to put them? I only have a "50" count and it's got 10 sticks in it. Shite.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Was in the King of Prussia mall in Pa and smoked a cigar in the Cigar bar/shop they have there (International Tobacco or something like that) so I bought a RP ITC 10th Toro. Threw it in my humi. Probably will never get around to smoking it though. 
I did notice they had pretty good prices. A box of AVO LE-09s were only $140 something.

B


----------



## Architeuthis

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Had a re-supply come in a few days back. Four boxes of Short Story's...


----------



## mistabman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I picked up joecigar's daily deal on saturday. A 10 pack of La Gloria Cubana torpedos for 39.99 shipped. After about a year in the humi these cigars really step it up and are a fantastic smoke.


----------



## holmes711

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Here's what I picked up at my local CAO event,

2 - Gold Maduro
2 - Mx2
2 - Brazilia
1 - Italia
1 - Criollo
2 - American
2 - Carlos Toraño-Casa Torano
1 - Carlos Toraño-Casa Torano Maduro
1 - Carlos Toraño-1916 Cameroon

It was a great event, can't wait until the next one.


----------



## joncaputo

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

very nice haul


----------



## mc2712

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Great haul, all very good cigars.


----------



## thebayratt

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I grabbed a La Aurora 5 star #2 Sampler from the Devil Site for $16.

La Aurora Barrel agaed Robusto
La Aurora Preferidos Cameroon Robusto
La Aurora Maduro Robusto
Leon Jimenes 300 Series Robusto
Leon Jimenes Maduro Robusto

Then I got my PIF today (its not a purchase but it made my day with two boxes in the mail!!) seen here:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/221251-pif-pay-forward.html


----------



## xxxntu

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got these today....


----------



## MattB

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



xxxntu said:


> Got these today....


Very Nice


----------



## dubels

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well after logging on to the devil site to see the damage it looks like:
Box Split: 
-Oliva Serie V Figurado 1/2 box
5-packs:
-Gran Habano Corojo Blend #5 Gran Robusto
-5 Vegas Miami 'M-5'
-Rocky Patel Decade Toro
Sampler:
-Padilla 5-Star Sampler - 5 Cigars
Merchandise: 
-CAO Black Humidor - It was 10 dollars how could I pass that up.

Still Bidding on:
-CAO 2009 Special-Edition Sampler Box of 10 Cigars
-5 Vegas Series 'A' Atomic: 5 - Pack
-Man O' War Ruination Belicoso (Single)


----------



## Uruss

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

went to the local B&M today and picked up 2 Gran Habano 3 Siglos Robusto


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just placed my order on cigarplace.biz for a box of La Aroma De Cuba Edicion Especial #1's for $134.95 shipped! Had to wait for the first of the month to place the order to get the $1 shipping. Since I am limiting myself to 1 box per month this will be my only purchase all month


----------



## darkninja67

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Acesfull said:


> Just placed my order on cigarplace.biz for a box of La Aroma De Cuba Edicion Especial #1's for $134.95 shipped! Had to wait for the first of the month to place the order to get the $1 shipping. Since I am limiting myself to 1 box per month this will be my only purchase all month


Great choice IMO. Hope you enjoy them. I need to order some #5s from them soon.


----------



## ezmoney5150

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered a box of La Flor Dominicana Cheroots (ice pick) from Empire cigars.


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Joe put up 10 Perdomo Cameroon Reserve.. the kind they dont make anymore and the kind I happen to love!! These are awesome smokes... I fail at life and controlling IDS...

Perdomo Reserve Cam (GREY) 'R' 10pk
10 CIGARS (reg.$65.50) $29.99


----------



## mc2712

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a couple of Nub Maduro today, going to give one till Saturday to sit then litem up.


----------



## tx_tuff

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a box of Padilla Miami Robusto for $100 from Cigar.com last week, a great price.


----------



## bdw1984

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



tx_tuff said:


> Got a box of Padilla Miami Robusto for $100 from Cigar.com last week, a great price.


u can hand those over now... appreciate it... $100? great price frank... nicely done enjoy them (i know u will) and nice haul


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

8 Casa Magna Toritos and 7 Opus Robos


----------



## Raybird

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Padilla '68 Salomons and 5 Cohiba Robustos for $25 from CI


----------



## orca99usa

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I bagged a box of Padilla Habanos from CI when they were blowing out the 20s (the factory was supposed to have sent boxes of 24). I _love_ these things. I can see buying another box - and I'm not normally a box buyer.


----------



## darkninja67

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Finally got some NCs in. These are part of my 4 of July smokes:










The two on the right are LFD Double Ligero Chisels


----------



## SMOKE20

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very very nice


----------



## mistabman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped by a new-to-me local B&M yesterday, Tobakko's in Chesterfield valley. It's a very nice shop, although their selection could be a bit better. They had some great stogies, just not in all of the sizes I would have wanted. Their humidor was very well maintained and the stogies all looked to be in really great condition. They had a heck of an Oliva section, which is always a good sign in my book. The lady working there, who I can only assume was the owner, seemed very knowledgable about her products and we chatted for probably 15 minutes before I checked out. Very nice woman.

Anyways, on to the purchase! I apologize for not having pics:

2x Padron 3000
Oliva Serie V Churchill Extra
Ashton VSG Illusion


----------



## wisdomwalker

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just received my shipment from C-Bid. 
Got me a 5 pack of Gurkha Gold Collector's Edition Robusto #4 
Paid ($7.00) and shipping. 
Seamed like a good deal to me!
Can't wait to try one.


----------



## MrRogers

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

box of 5 vegas gold churchills from cbid for only 41 bucks. Good for an early AM smoke.

MrR


----------



## Blindjimme

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Kind of a restock on some favorites..


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

now THATS a haul!


----------



## darkninja67

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice haul. Looks like a pre SCHIP buy but a bit too late.


----------



## Blindjimme

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

The only one of these I noticed a higher price on is the Flor de Oliva's. Pre Schip was about $38 and now they're $42. The rest are right at the same and the Rocky's got a 14 pc sampler included, all Toro's. That's a pretty good add on.


----------



## Uruss

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Hemingway Short Story
2 Hemingway Best Sellers
2 Hemingway Signatures
1 601 Blue
1 Romeo y Julieta 1875 Habana Reserve Robusto


----------



## thebayratt

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thought I'd try a few new ones (to me).
From the Devil Site:

1 - Oliva Serie 'O' Maduro Perfecto 
1 - Graycliff 1666 PG Robusto 
1 - Man O' War Corona 
5pk - La Vieja Habana 'Leather Patch' Belicoso Fino
5pk - ACID Ltd. Def Sea


----------



## SMOKE20

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Blindjimme said:


> Kind of a restock on some favorites..


WOW, that is nuts. Looks like christmas morning


----------



## winston

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Uruss said:


> 2 Hemingway Short Story
> 2 Hemingway Best Sellers
> 2 Hemingway Signatures
> 1 601 Blue
> 1 Romeo y Julieta 1875 Habana Reserve Robusto


Very nice I love all those sticks well haven't tried the 601 series but the rest I know you will enjoy.


----------



## ezmoney5150

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got my Cheroots in. Can't wait to light one of these up.


----------



## andrew s

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went by the local B&M to pick up a couple of things and came home with this:


----------



## smokeydog

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

casa fuego toro's. 34 bucks off devils. i have got to stay off that site i just can't stop.


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice snag smokey!!!!!


----------



## Les Paul

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

FFOX PX


----------



## mp928

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

T110's!

Should hopefully be to me soon!


----------



## darkninja67

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ordered a box of DPG Cuban Classic belicosos last night. Seemed like it was a good price so I jumped on it.


----------



## snowboardin58

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



andrew s said:


> Went by the local B&M to pick up a couple of things and came home with this:


UMM EDGE SUMATRA? I tried the regilar Edge too late and missed the ball on this cigar! Its harder to find now!


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

box of alec bradley tempus creo (lancero) from cigarmonster.... $99.98 shipped... I couldnt pass this up!


----------



## slyder

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Maduro Toro Grande $40 for 25. Cbid is kickin my ass lately.


----------



## Wolf4Fun

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

CAO Brazilian 6x50
Haven't had any yet. Might have the first later tonight. :banana:


----------



## MrRogers

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Acesfull said:


> box of alec bradley tempus creo (lancero) from cigarmonster.... $99.98 shipped... I couldnt pass this up!


thats a killer deal man!!!!!

MrR


----------



## Uruss

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

a box of 601 Serie Box-Press Maduro Toro from cbid :rockon:


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a couple of singles---Camacho 10th Anniversary torpedo and a CAO America-Landmark. Smoked the CAO American on the 4th! :dude::dude:A great cigar and I will be getting more!!!!!!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Journey to Chateau de la Fuente Fuente OpusX Aged Selection and a box of Nica Libre Imperial.


----------



## Bigtotoro

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Found a SlickDeal for 2 Padilla '68 Salomons + 5 Gurkha Double Perfecto Centurians for $30 from Cigar International.


----------



## krash

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a keg of 5 Vegas Cask Strength II from Cigarbid. Got some a couple months ago and I really liked them. Big fan of the 5 Vegas lines.


----------



## Uruss

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

a 5er of Gurkha Park Avenue Serie '44 Torpedo, just to give them a try, anyone heard good things on them?


----------



## TDIvey

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a couple of 5'ers of Oliva Connecticut Reserve Toro's & Gurkha Master Select Toro's to keep the daily rotation happy.


----------



## thestatsguy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

6 - Fuente Fuente Opus X Torpedos
2 - La Flor Domincana Double Ligero DL - 700s
3 - Oliva Serie V Churchills
2 - Diamond Crown Maximus #2 Sungrown Churchill
2 - Padron 1964 Anniversary Series Monarcas

Yes, I was a very busy shopper getting some sticks I can't get at my local B&M!


----------



## MrRogers

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Made the rounds today on my day off:

started off at Atlantic cigar in strousburg (sp) PA for 3 boxes of JDN Antanos, 2 churchills and 1 lancero. Can't go wrong at 65$ a box!

Then off to Famous SS for 2 boxes of alec bradley Medalist churchills, and a box of LADC Churchills. Grabbed a bunch of singles as well.

Then to the CI Superstore down the street for about 20 singles.

Good cigar shopping day

MrR


----------



## troutbreath

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Haven't posted in a while . . .

did some damage to the kids' college fund.

Hidden amongst all those Opus is my first ever WOAM. It was just sitting in a box in the humidor at my favorite B&M. Last one. Would have missed it, but decided they might have left some Fuente goodies out with the usual sticks, and got lucky.


----------



## P_Roberts

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Rocky Patel Poro Cubano Toro
CAO Gold Maduro Robusto
5 Vegas Gold Robusto
All 5 packs from the devil site.


----------



## Habanolover

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 count box of BGM :banana:

Now gotta wait for them to arrive and let them take about a 5 year nap.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just thought I would post the pix.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got in a 5er of La Flor Dominica Double Ligero Robusto's for $21.00 and a picked up a 10 pack of 5 Vegas "A" Artisans for $30 including shipping. I'm new to the 5 Vegas line and read mixed reviews on the A series from you guys on the review forum. Anyone know if $30 is too overpriced for these sticks? How long should I let these babies rest?


----------



## TheSmokeLounge

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I recently purchased a few Rocky Patel and Oliva Serie O from Famous Smoke Shop.


----------



## Habanolover

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



tru_rocknrolla said:


> How long should I let these babies rest?


About 2 weeks to let them stabilize in your humi.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



madurolover said:


> About 2 weeks to let them stabilize in your humi.


Thanks. I know a few on here have talked about letting them rest for like 3 months. I just can't wait that long!!!! I really want to try a LFD, I heard that they are pretty tasty!!


----------



## GlockG23

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



troutbreath said:


> Haven't posted in a while . . .
> 
> did some damage to the kids' college fund.
> 
> Hidden amongst all those Opus is my first ever WOAM. It was just sitting in a box in the humidor at my favorite B&M. Last one. Would have missed it, but decided they might have left some Fuente goodies out with the usual sticks, and got lucky.


Very Nice, Opus and super nice VSG's good score


----------



## Plop007

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today went to the local b&m and bought a Padron 2000 natural and a Flor de Oliva robusto size.

I am also thinking about ordering a humidor from cigars international.

Should I try the Padron or the Oliva tonight?

I also bought my first lighter today as well a Vertigo by Lotus its pretty cool.


----------



## darkninja67

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



tru_rocknrolla said:


> Thanks. I know a few on here have talked about letting them rest for like 3 months. I just can't wait that long!!!! I really want to try a LFD, I heard that they are pretty tasty!!


the LFD is pretty tasty, just make sure you eat something and maybe have a drink near you just in case your body starts to shut down. It is a no joke smoke IMO.


----------



## ribletman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just won (a minute ago!) the "Sampler to End All Samplers" on the devil site. Looked like a great way to try a bunch of brands that were already on my need-to-try list. I have smoked one of the Gurkha's, all the others will be new to me. Most will be new lines, a couple I have smoked other sizes. For it's purpose (to try a bunch of cigars) this is a great deal to catch.

The Sampler to End All Samplers includes:
1 - 5 Vegas Classic Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - 5 Vegas Miami Toro (6" x 48 )
1 - 601 Serie Green Oscuro Tronco (5" x 52)
1 - CI Legends by Don Pepin Garcia (5.75" x 54)
1 - Cuba Libre Magnum (5.5" x 55)
1 - Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generosos (6" x 50)
1 - Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979 (5" x 50)
1 - El Mejor Emerald Robusto (5.5" x 50)
1 - Graycliff 1666 Robusto (5.25" x 50)
1 - Gurkha Doble Maduro Torpedo (6" x 53)
1 - Gurkha Fuerte Torpedo (6" x 53)
1 - Gurkha Legend Torpedo (6" x 53)
1 - Gurkha Master Select Torpedo (6" x 53)
1 - Gurkha Sherpa Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Gurkha EL Enigma Torpedo (6" x 53)
1 - Man O' War Robusto (5.5" x 50)
1 - Padilla Habano Torpedo (6.25" x 52)
1 - Padilla Obsidian Torpedo (6" x 54) 
1 - Rocky Patel Double Maduro Toro (6.5" x 52)
1 - Rocky Patel Fusion Churchill (7" x 48 )


----------



## mistabman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Plop007 said:


> Today went to the local b&m and bought a Padron 2000 natural and a Flor de Oliva robusto size.
> 
> I am also thinking about ordering a humidor from cigars international.
> 
> Should I try the Padron or the Oliva tonight?
> 
> I also bought my first lighter today as well a Vertigo by Lotus its pretty cool.


Both the Padron and Oliva are great go-to smokes, though I would say the Padron would edge out the cheaper Oliva in a blind taste test. I say go with the Padron, but you can't lose either way.

FYI, if you're looking at humidors, go over to the accessories section and do a search. There are many online retailers out there that have better prices/selection than CI. I got my last humi from cheaphumidors.com

Happy hunting!


----------



## bogner

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1x EO601 Red toro
2x Rocky Patel Sun Grown robusto
2x Ramon Allones Specially Selected
2x El Rey del Mundo Choix supreme


----------



## baddddmonkey

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I had a relapse and bought some stuff off the devil site! I got a 5 Pack of Camacho 1962 Torpedo's for 11 bucks. then a few other singles and stuff I've been wanting to try.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



baddddmonkey said:


> I had a relapse and bought some stuff off the devil site! I got a 5 Pack of Camacho 1962 Torpedo's for 11 bucks. then a few other singles and stuff I've been wanting to try.


Is the devil site everyone is referring too the cigarmonster.com site or is it something else????


----------



## ribletman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



tru_rocknrolla said:


> Is the devil site everyone is referring too the cigarmonster.com site or is it something else????


cigarbid. Way too addictive to be legal.


----------



## blueeyedbum

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

12 Old Henry Churchills from Holt's High Noon Special for $39.95 shipped. Wanted to try this house blend by Pepin. Liked their Fumadores. Seemed like a good price.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



ribletman said:


> cigarbid. Way too addictive to be legal.


gotcha thanks.


----------



## USMC2862

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up 2 boxes of T110 last week.


----------



## suretolose

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

box of 5 vegas artisan and a 5 pack of edge maduros:mrgreen:


----------



## jamie140

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yum!


----------



## MattB

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



jamie140 said:


> Yum!


:dr


----------



## Uruss

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



ribletman said:


> cigarbid. Way too addictive to be legal.


...True words!

I just got in my box of 601 blue Toro eace:


----------



## itsme_timd

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just got in a few treats...

- 4 LFD Double Ligero Chiselitos (these rock!)
- 5 Man o' War Torpedos
- 5 Man o' War Ruination Robusto #2's (I can't wait to try this one)
- 4 pack variety sampler of Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve


----------



## roughrider

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of RASS.
Box of Oliva V Lancero.


----------



## winston

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



itsme_timd said:


> I just got in a few treats...
> 
> - 4 LFD Double Ligero Chiselitos (these rock!)
> - 5 Man o' War Torpedos
> - 5 Man o' War Ruination Robusto #2's (I can't wait to try this one)
> - 4 pack variety sampler of Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve


I agree the LFD Double Ligero Chiselitos are great I also love the Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserves. Haven't tried the Man O' Wars yet but from what I read the Ruinations are great.:dude:


----------



## teoulennon

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

just picked up an arturo fuente 8-5-8 maduro. I've never tried an AF maduro so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## darkninja67

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

DPG Black 1970 belicosos came in today:










decent price at $5 a stick.


----------



## Uruss

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



darkninja67 said:


> DPG Black 1970 belicosos came in today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decent price at $5 a stick.


nice!!


----------



## Juicestain

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just received a Rocky Patel 12 cigar sampler, x2 Gurkha status torpedo's, 5er's of CAO gold robusto, RP sun grown toro, A 5 pack assortment of Perdomo, and a finally ditching the green sponge and giving the crystal beads a try with a few bead jars. Also got a new Napoleon II humidor on the way, shoud be at the door monday. I like the idea behind this humidor. Drawers for organizing a little better then just a box with a tray. Just hopping it holds humidity good.


----------



## darkninja67

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got these last night from some good BOTL:









Have some Opus and a half box of LADC EE coming. Will post pics when they get here.

Oh yeah, I am now an ESG whore. I love em.


----------



## Uruss

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Ashton VSG's
2 Oliva Master Blends 3
1 Camacho Candela
2 Baccarat Candela Churchills
1 Cusano 18 Connecticut
1 Cusano 18 Maduro
2 Rocky Patel Summer 2009! can't wait to try them


----------



## thebayratt

*re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## golfermd

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 - CAO Soprano Boss (for aging)
2 - LFD Cabinet Cameroon
1 - LFD Coronado


----------



## Herf N Turf

*An Oliva Kinda Day*

Just opened a "brown box" containing some Montecristo Perla (CC's). O yummm 

Sunday. Hot. Overcast... It just felt like an Oliva kinda day.

The morning trip to the B&M rendered: 1x Oliva MB3 Double Robusto @ $10.75, 2x Oliva Serie V Robusto Maduro @ $6.00, 5x Oliva Serie O Robusto @ $2.75.

I get a 10% discount  Not a bad haul for 32 bucks. :bolt:


----------



## Toner

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just picked up:
10 box of Bolivar Gold Medal
5 pack Partagas Lusitania
5 pack SLR Double Corona
5 pack Ramon Allones Gigante
5 Pack Hoyo Double Corona
and a 5 Pack of Oliva Serie V Figurado 6X60

Got all stocked up for a hot summer on the course, 2 bachelor parties, and my wedding!

Should have pic soon

Cheers guys


----------



## suretolose

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Rocky Patel factory selects maduro
Tasty and economical


----------



## baba

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice picks up guys! My last purchase was two boxes Petite Lancero opus x. This week I am getting two boxes of Illusione Epperney.


----------



## smokin'Jef

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a sampler pack of Padilla.
5 pack of CAO Gold Maduros
5 pack of Nub Habanos


----------



## El Smokey Bearo

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

The devil site bit me bad. Six 5-packs arrived today and 2 more next week.

Some cheap ones and some good ones:
Victor Sinclair Connecticut Yankee Robusto
Rocky Patel Connecticut Toro
Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto
Gurkha Symphony Robusto #4
Rum Runner Buccaneer
Professor Sila Rothschilde

If you didn't notice, 2/3 have Connecticut tobacco in them. I'm originally from Connecticut and we had tobacco fields in our town and all around so its a bit of a sentimental thing. That and they should taste awesome. :rockon:

Next week comes a 5-pack of Nub 358 Connecticuts and a 5-pack CAO Mx2 Robustos. And my tupperdor is already full. :ask:


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today's Holt's High Noon x 4

Includes 15 Cigars:

5 - Ocean Club Torpedo - 6.5 x 52
5 - Sun Grown Torpedo - 6.25 x 52
5 - Vintage 1992 Torpedo - 6.25 x 52

MSRP: $138.00
1-Day Price: $47.95

3 boxes of top notch RP torps for under $200, I wanted to try the OC but I already love the Sungrown and Vintage 1992


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 x Cu-Avana Intenso Torpedo
Box - Famous Oscuro Robusto
5 x Olor Fuerte Magnum
Vector Table Lighter


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack of Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Maduro. Thought I would give it a try, comments welcome.


----------



## Raybird

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a new one from Illusione called Epernay, a robusto, at the B&M yesterday. Haven't smoked one yet but it came recommended as a medium-body Illusione with a lot of flavor. These are priced the same as the other Illusiones and has a lighter-colored wrapper.


----------



## Uruss

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack of Indian Tabac 'Split Decision' Quad Toro
5 pack of Graycliff Double Espresso
5 pack of DPG Serie JJ Belicoso
5 pack of Man O' War Ruination Belicoso


----------



## MarkoPoloNYC

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up these boxes for the humi
Kristoff Maduro Torpedos 
Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Belicoso & Chateau Fuente Cuban Belicoso Sun Grown


----------



## ribletman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked these up at the B&M during lunch:

La Flor Dominicana Ligero L200
Padron 1964 Anniversary Principe Maduro
Padron 2000 Maduro
Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Sun Grown
Arturo Fuente Rothschild Maduro

I have been meaning to to try all of these for a while, and is economical to buy them as singles at a store. I am particularly looking forward to the fuente sun grown.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of eight God of Fire 2006 Carlito Dbl Robusto Tubos


----------



## Dom

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Arganese Maduro Figurados for $38 from CI MMAO and a bundle of Cugine Maduros for $40 from MMAO


----------



## jamie140

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Best of 2008 sampler as follows (comments not mine):

2x HDM Epicure No 2 (what a great comeback)
2x Bolivar Belicoso Fino (Ditto)
2 x Partagas 898 Varnished (God must smoke these)
2 x H Upmann Magnum 50 (The best new release since first release Cohiba Siglo VI)
2 x Bolivar Corona Extra (consistency personified)
2 x Bolivar Coronas Gigante (the best large format cigar bar none)
2 x Cohiba Robusto (Had some bad patches in 08....but magnificent currently)
2 x Partagas Serie De Connoisseur No 3 (Still my favourite shorty)
2 x Punch Petite Corona (Complexity, ballance, brilliance)
2 x Por Larranga Belicoso Extra (PCC Regional Release 2008) (How can I include these on a weeks tastings? Simply because they are that good)
2 x Punch Super Seleccion No 1 (Still a favourite. Can't believe they are on the proposed discontinued list for 2009). 
2 x Diplomatico No 2 (Like wearing an old pair of slippers. God bless them)
2 x Montecristo No 1 (So rich in flavour this year. Just a benchmark)

Cohiba Maduro sampler:

5 Cohiba Maduro 5 Genios
5 Cohiba Maduro 5 Magicos
5 Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos

25 Cohiba VI


----------



## jamie140

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got back from the B&M where they had a box of Cohiba Genios at a price I couldn't resist!


----------



## Raybird

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 packs of Pinar Del Rio SG & Perdomo Champ. Robustos


----------



## RustyShackleford

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box(20) of Man O' War Ruination's 
10 Pack of Gurkha Class Regent Nepalese Warriors


----------



## SMOKE20

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Had a chance to stop by a b&m today and grabbed 2 Alec Bradley SCR churchills. Finally found them


----------



## blueeyedbum

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 boxes 5 Vegas Classic dbl corona
1 bundle Rocky Patel X outs C-lig Maduro Torpedo

*1 Alec Bradley Tempus Creo Natural 7 1/2 x 41 
1 Antano 1970 Lancero Dark Nat 7 1/2 X 38 
1 C. Torano Virtuoso Baton Dark Nat 7 1/2 X 38 
1 Cubao No. 3 Lancero Natural 7 1/2 x 38 
1 El Triunfador Lancero Maduro 7 1/2 X 38 
1 Famous Nic. Habano Panatela Natural 7 1/2 X 38 
1 Gran Habano Corojo #5 Lancero Natural 7 1/2 X 40 
1 La Flor Dominicana Lancero Dark Nat 7 1/2 X 39 
1 Nestor Miranda Lancero Rosado Natural 7 1/2 X 40 
1 Oliva Serie V Lancero Natural 7 x 38

Lanceros will be a new experience.
*


----------



## MrRogers

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of nica libre diplomaticos from cbid

MrR


----------



## mc2712

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got a couple of 5er's of Nica Libre Exclusivo and Piloto Cubano Torpedos from the devil site.


----------



## dubels

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A 5er of Nica Libre Exclusivo


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thompson sent my auction winnings I posted a few days ago about. I had won an auction for 5 pack of Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Maduro Robustos......what I got was a 5 pack of Indian Tabac Box Pressed Super Fuerte Churchills!! I don't know how much of difference these are gonna be, but definately more tobacco!! I won't go through the hassle of sending them back, I'll try these since I haven't tried these before either. Anyone out there tried Super Fuertes from Indian Tabac?


----------



## biged843

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A perdomo 10th anni Champange. Very good smoke.


----------



## 8ball

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped at my local B&M and picked up:
CAO America
Oliva V
Padron 2000


----------



## El Smokey Bearo

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got my latest (and last for a while) purchase from CBid. A 5-pack of Nub 358 Connecticuts and a 5-pack of CAO Mx2 Robustos.

Best part was it arrived at the exact same time as my Meatlovers pizza. izza:Mmmm. Just wish it was nice out so I could enjoy both outside. :rain:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

30 Arganese Nicaraguan Presidente Churchills.


----------



## Uruss

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2nd box of RP Autumn 08's Robusto...what can I say? I love em!


----------



## phalynx

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art Maduro..:smoke2:


----------



## andrew s

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I picked up 10 5 Vegas "A" and 6 5 Vegas Miami Knuckle.


----------



## ezmoney5150

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just got a bundle of Flor de Oliva Presidente and a box of La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero 600's

Two great smokes.


----------



## sboyajian

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oiy.. it's been a week or two..

10 Tatuaje T110s
1 Box - El Triunfador
1 DPG Sampler (15 Cigars - 3 San Cristobal Rob, 3 Tat Havana VI Rob, 3 DPG Blue Toro, 3 5 Vegas Miami Torp, 3 601 Green Rob)
6 LaRiqueza Cabinet Samplers (18 Cigars - 6 Double Coronas, 6 No 5s, 6 Petit Robusto)
2 Padilla Soloman
5 Padilla 1932 Robusto

I am waiting on my half of a trade for:
1 Unopened box of Padron 1964 Imperial Maduros
1 Unopened box of 2000 HdM duRoi (cc)
1 Unopened box of Tatuaje Noellas
Few assorted 5 packs of DPG, Tat and CC

Also working on a couple trades for 7 Tatuaje Franks (4 more and I'll have refilled my box)

Tomorrow I am buying a box of Nub Maduros at the NubLive event in Severna Park, MD

In a week or so I'll be pulling the trigger on:
1 box of La Aroma De Cuba EE Beli
1 box of El Tiante Corojo Belicoso


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

https://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201738

Frustrated and tired of missing the boat on Joe's Jambalayas went shopping online, priced against partysource and found that Holts had the cheapest RP Decades.. Picked up a box of Lanceros.. they come in a box of 26 for $130 shipped.


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well today at the b&m I picked up...

CAO Mx2 Robusto
Oliva V Robusto
Acid Roam
Acid Ming Dynasty
Acid Nasty

and a nice Oliva ash tray for boot lol.


----------



## rudeJARHEAD

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I decided to jump on the vinotemp bandwagon and got me a vinotemp 28. Gonna clean her up and fill it just as quick as I can. After seeing the phenomenal drawers and shelves ChasDen makes 
I am anxiously awaiting the cedar shelves and drawers to complete it out. I even got the OK from the better half so no fighting about the purchase!!!


----------



## jamie140

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

One box of Monte El 2008 Sublime
one box of Cuaba el 2008 Pyramid
One cab of 50 Partagas Lucy's from 06 [/drooling]
Two varied samplers with 38 sticks.

None yet delivered


----------



## Tarks

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Holy shat batman! Nice order Jamie! Didn't you just have a large Cohiba order a few weeks ago??? Jealous, very jealous!


----------



## Corpus

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Taboo:
Fiver - A Fuente Hemingway Short Story
Fiver - Padron 3000 Maduro 
TABOO AFRICAN Cameroon sampler
TABOO ECUADOR Conn. sampler 
Bundle - Taboo Value Blend#1

Still enroute - Atlantic cigar:
Box - Camacho Connecticut Monarca


----------



## jamie140

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tarks said:


> Holy shat batman! Nice order Jamie! Didn't you just have a large Cohiba order a few weeks ago??? Jealous, very jealous!


Yes, 45 Siglo VI, 45 Robustos, 25 Siglo IV, 25 Genios and 15 Maduro (5 each).

I'm trying to get a half decent collection so I can age a bunch of 'em.


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

(5 cigar sampler) Central American All-Stars Sampler
1 Tabak Especial by Drew Estate, Robusto Dulce
1 Tabak Especial by Drew Estate, Corona
2 Isla del Sol by Drew Estate, Churchill
2 Erin Go Bragh, Churchill
2 La Vieja Habana, Habana Gordito Rico
2 La Vieja Habana, Chateau Coron


----------



## Juicestain

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up the daily Joe on CI for Sunday, a surprise 5er for $15. Anxiously awaiting it's arrival to verify it doesn't suck.


----------



## Uruss

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Juicestain said:


> Picked up the daily Joe on CI for Sunday, a surprise 5er for $15. Anxiously awaiting it's arrival to verify it doesn't suck.


you'll have to let us know what it is, I was wondering that myself.


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



biged843 said:


> A perdomo 10th anni Champange. Very good smoke.


One of my favs as well.


----------



## baba

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Manage to pick up a box of AF Anejo #77s this week. Love that cigar


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

from where?


----------



## aea6574

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got myself a Tatuaje Havana VI Almirantes - Churchill yesterday from the local store. Looking forward to trying it as I have never had a Tatuaje before.

Best regards, tony
Northville, MI


----------



## baddddmonkey

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

My shipment from Cbid this week.

Box of 20 Arganese Maduro Churchill
5-Pack of Hoyo Dark Sumatra Espresso
5-Pack of Nica Libre Imperial

Hopefully the Hoyo Dark Sumatra and the Nica Libre are as good as people say they are!


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



baddddmonkey said:


> Hopefully the Hoyo Dark Sumatra and the Nica Libre are as good as people say they are!


I love the Hoyo Darks you wont be disappointed


----------



## Uruss

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo - 5-Pack
La Gloria Cubana Corona Gorda - 5-Pack

I'm anxious to try them!


----------



## J.U72

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Vegas serie A
Cask Str II,
Relic,
Limitada 09, 
Avo Companiero
Avo 80 th
Avo Signature
Avo 787
Avo Legace
Davidoff LE 05

:whoo: arty:


----------



## bogner

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Perdomo Champagne (Robusto) 
2 San Cristobal El Principe (heard good about this, so now I'll give it a try ..) 
2 El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme 
1 Ramon Allones Specially Selected Cabinet 
1 Montecristo Petit Edmundo 
1 Joya de Nicaragua Corona 
1 La Aurora 1495 Robusto


----------



## burnsco

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Oliva V Lanceros and a bundle of Flor de Oliva. Can't wait to they arrive! :dude:


----------



## dubels

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Xikar Xi2 Cutter in Bloodstone Red. My crappy 5 dollar cigar cutter just doesn't cut it anymore.


----------



## gjcab09

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Jeez, I just went crazy down at the B&M...
Arganese CL3 (2)
Arganese maduro (2)
Arganese maduro Churchill (2)
La Vieja Habana (3) different wrappers
CAO Brazilia (2)
CAO MX2 (1)
CAO LX2 (1)
Tabak Especial Colada (1)

+

5 FREEBIES! :whoo:

Arganese ML3 (2)
Arganese Nicaraguan (1)
2 yet to be released monsters called "FDW" which stands for First *something* Wrap...I thought it stood for something else, which, from the size of these babies would've been appropriate! Anyway, I'm very pleased!


----------



## Juicestain

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got the surprise 5er from last Sunday's daily joe at CI... Olivia Serie 'O' Maduro robusto! Very nice looking sticks cannot wait for 'em to rest a bit and give one a puff:thumb:








​


----------



## Chico57

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

The Guapos Family Sampler from New Havana.


----------



## Harley_Rob

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dang internet specials kill me. 

Graycliff 1666 Pirate (torpedo)
Graycliff Crystal (white) Graycliff Crys. WHT PGX (toro)
Graycliff Original (red) PGX (toro)
Gurkha Legend Aniversario (perfecto)
Gurkha Legend Torpedo
Gurkha Gold Robusto #4
Man O' War Robusto
Rocky Patel Connecticut Toro
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Torpedo
601 Blue Box-Pressed Maduro Robusto
Arturo Fuente DBL Chateau 5 pack
CI Singles Promo - Buy 4 Get 1 Free
Oliva Serie 'O' MAD Rob.-bdl 5-PACK
Gurkha Symphony Robusto #4 5-Pack
Gurkha Master's Select Robusto #4 5-Pack


----------



## stu929

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Juicestain said:


> Got the surprise 5er from last Sunday's daily joe at CI... Olivia Serie 'O' Maduro robusto! Very nice looking sticks cannot wait for 'em to rest a bit and give one a puff:thumb:


Juice tell me what you think of those. I wanted to pull the trigger on that one so badly but need to conserve funds until my wife gets back to work. The mouth is watering just looking at them though.

Enjoy
Steve


----------



## Harley_Rob

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Juicestain said:


> Got the surprise 5er from last Sunday's daily joe at CI... Olivia Serie 'O' Maduro robusto! Very nice looking sticks cannot wait for 'em to rest a bit and give one a puff:thumb:
> 
> ​


HEY! I got the same thing. See post above. :whoo: Not bad for 15 bucks!


----------



## KINGLISH

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cohiba Robusto 5 x 49
Partagas Naturales 5 ½ x 50
Acid Kuba Kuba 5 x 54
CAO Cameroon 5 x 50
La Flor Del Caney Bouquet 4 ¾ x 36-59-44

Sampler From Mike's Cigar Hope to get them soon!


----------



## Koolpsych

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I couldn't help myself! Cigar Monster got me with the Tony Sopranos sampler for $33 and with the free shipping I went for a hoyo Excalibur #1 natural box.


----------



## blazingazn

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cuban Romeo Y Julieta Minis.

I don't like the little ones.


----------



## Pugsley

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Another Cigar Monster victim. Famous 70th Perdomo Churchills.


----------



## harley33

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of 50 of the Tatuaje Miami - Tatuaje Petit Tatuaje for the wife and I me too I guess.


----------



## Trex

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Xikar Xi1 cutter in Titanium

Oliva V churchill
Oliva V Special Figurado
Oliva V Torpedo
Oliva G Toro
CAO Mx2 Toro
CAO Brazilia Lambada


----------



## pitbulljimmy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Punch London Club (Hon)
Hoyo de Monteray (CC)
Macanudo Robusto (DR)


----------



## Juicestain

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

CAO Brazilia go!
CAO Brazilia box press
Tatuaje La Riqueza #4
San Cristobal supremo
Don Pepin Serie JJ selectos
Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve corona x2
Ashton VSG enchantment
Opus X #5
AVO XO presto
Wolf V Cutter


----------



## Pugsley

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

The Sunday Suprise 5 pack on CI. Last week it was Oliva O maduros, I'm hoping this week's is something I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Harley_Rob

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just picked up

CI Sunday Special
2 x Ashton VSG Robusto
1 x Ashton VSG Torpedo
Padilla Super-Premium Salomon 2-Pack 
Graycliff 1666 Pirate (torpedo) 5-Pack


----------



## flmcgough

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought:

Rocky Patel Flagship Sampler (4 OWR, 4 Vintage, 2 Edges and 2 Connecticuts)
La Vieja Habana Maduro Rothschild Luxos (20)
Sampler off a forumite (15)
Milano Humidor (75-100 capacity)

Can't wait until they all arrive!


----------



## J.U72

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Journey to Chateau de la Fuente Brown
2 Fuente Fuente OpusX Scorpio (2005),
1 Don Carlos Edicion de Aniversario Double Robusto (2006), 
1 Fuente Fuente Forbidden X, Toro (2004)


----------



## Pugsley

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



J.U72 said:


> Journey to Chateau de la Fuente Brown
> 2 Fuente Fuente OpusX Scorpio (2005),
> 1 Don Carlos Edicion de Aniversario Double Robusto (2006),
> 1 Fuente Fuente Forbidden X, Toro (2004)


Did you grab that deal on Monster today?


----------



## macon

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Liberty 2009 - hope its worth the $$


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Gran Habano #5 Corojo Double Robusto.









and

20 Gran Habano #5 Corojo Rothchild.


----------



## coolfx

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I am blowing next years budget already...

ordered 2 boxes of Monte Pet edmundo (1 box will be split)
and I treated myself to a box of CoRo.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Was just out of town and picked up a couple of singles

El Baton Robusto
El Rey Del Mundo Robusto Larga


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Forget my last post, I just checked my email from the weekend. I have officially lost my virginity!!!! My :first: devil site winnings are on their way!!! Oliva Serie O Perfecto 5 pack! WOOOHOOO!!!


----------



## Cyber

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box Flor De Cano - Selectos
1 box Jose La Piedra - Perir Cetros
1 box Quintero - Londres Extra
1 box La Aurora - Corona
5 x La Aurora Belicoso Maduro Sun Grown*

*


----------



## Uruss

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 ten packs of Gran Habano 3 Siglos Robusto for 27.99 a piece! thanks cbid :smoke:


----------



## slyder

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

20 Padilla 1932 robustos for $69
bundle of EO 21 robustos for $20


----------



## ezmoney5150

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got my delivery of Oliva El Cobre's. In the toro size.

I love these.


----------



## Sigarz

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

dos 5 packs of rocky patel sungrown torpedo 17.00 each

part of my staple collection


----------



## Raybird

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up some new ones today at the B&M: 2 each of HC Conn. Robustos (by Xikar), Bucanero torpedos and El Baton robustos


----------



## rajuabju

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Rocky Patel Signature Toro's...

Devil's Site for $58.... for a milder cigar, I'm loving them.. amazingly easy draw, great aroma... perfect for an afternoon smoke.


----------



## flmcgough

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



rajuabju said:


> Rocky Patel Signature Toro's...
> 
> Devil's Site for $58.... for a milder cigar, I'm loving them.. amazingly easy draw, great aroma... perfect for an afternoon smoke.


Love the Signatures! I've only had the Lancero, but I'd like to try the toro soon. Enjoy!


----------



## jamie140

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Major WOOT! Big score in the antique market today!

1 cab of 50 Partagas Lucy's aep july 2006
25 cohiba Robustos npo sept 2004
25 Monte 2 kmm oct 2004
25 Cohiba Esplendidos (not aged)


----------



## ssutton219

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Its been a good week....:mrgreen:

99 Punch









01 Saint Luis Rey A









01 RG









Cohiba Maduros









Shawn


----------



## Habanolover

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice Shawn! :tu


----------



## pitbulljimmy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just got in from the B&M I hit up in Burlington with 5 singles to try out :

1 Hoyo de Monterrey
1 H. Upmann
1 Partagas
1 Romeo & Julietta corona en cedros
1 Fonseca

All corona size cigars, all cubans, all between 6 - 9 bucks each.


----------



## slyder

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Padilla 1932s came in

it made me happy.


----------



## slyder

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Im not really asian. I didnt have any nubs to make eyes out of.


----------



## cee3

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

20 Gurkha Sherpa Cafe Toro
5 Gurkha Gran Reserve Robusto
10 Padilla Signature 1932 Robusto


----------



## mc2712

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Walked over to my local B&M and picked up 2 Casa Magna's.


----------



## mistabman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Like many others, I believe my Padilla 1932's are coming in today. Hopefully the gf has already brought them in from the hot mailbox and is letting them cool down on the counter while they eagerly wait my arrival. I can't wait! Trying to find room for them is going to be tough though.


----------



## Scott W.

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Grabbed 3 God of Fire by Carlito Piramides and a 5'er of the Zino Platinum off Cbid.


----------



## Rubix^3

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got my Padilla '32s too. Not enough to make a face out of though, lol
Koby you cracked me up.


----------



## Juicestain

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



slyder said:


> Padilla 1932s came in
> 
> it made me happy.


:rofl: Very nice!


----------



## Chico57

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

UPS delivered today a few Anejos.
1-Anejo 48
1-Anejo 55
2- Anejo 46's
2-Anejo 50's 
Unfortunatly they were out of the Sharks.


----------



## danmcmartin

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today I picked up:

RP Decade Robusto
RP Sun Grown Torpedo
Punch Maduro Rothchilds

Just liked to look, had no idea how they were rated. B&M had a limited selection. We'll see if I like them.


----------



## CigarDetective

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I was in JR today and bought a fiver of the El Rey del Mundo robusto obscuros. I smoked one a few minutes ago, It was pretty good!


----------



## thesmokingclaw

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ordered a box of Pedromo en Vidrio from JR this morning


----------



## Tarks

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Made a Famous order today with some 5 packs. Here is the list.

Perdomo Habano Torp 
Padron 5000
Oliva O Perfecto
AB Maxx Freak
AB Maxx Traditional Toro
GAR Corona Gorda
CAO Cx2 Toro
CAO Cx2 Robusto
AF Short Story
AF Double Chateau
AF Churchill
Olor Lonsdale


----------



## baba

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Chico57 said:


> UPS delivered today a few Anejos.
> 1-Anejo 48
> 1-Anejo 55
> 2- Anejo 46's
> 2-Anejo 50's
> Unfortunatly they were out of the Sharks.


Fantastic pickup!


----------



## J.U72

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Pugsley said:


> Did you grab that deal on Monster today?


Yes, 2 min left. :banana:


----------



## flmcgough

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

HdM Dark Knight, Baccarat Rothschild, Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente, J. Fuego Delirium, and a Padron 1926 Maduro (my first Padron Anniversario!)


----------



## orca99usa

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A couple of recent purchases:

Two Oliveros King Havano toros with a CAO Lx2 and a Stinky ashtray from a local B&M.

Also bought the mystery fiver on CI along with five LGC Serie R #6 maduros. The mystery sticks turned out to be DPG Cuban Classics, which I was pleased about. I've never bought cigars without being told what they were before, so I was hoping it wasn't one of the bargain sticks they're currently dumping.


----------



## cammons

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

just received a box of padilla series 68 toro and a box of perdomo lot 23 churchill. As well as a case of camacho signature blends.


----------



## Ndimarco

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Haven't updated this in a while. Heres what I've purchased in the past 2-3 weeks
10 Montecristo White
24 Gurkha Royal Brigades
Nub Sampler
5 Pack Nub Maduro
RP Summer Collection Lancero Box of 20 and two 5ers
and Box of CAO MX2 Box Press

and my cigar of the month club came in with
RP Decade Torpedo
Man O War Ruination Torpedo
5 Vegas Limitada 2009 Belicoso
Oliva Series O Torpedo
Gurkhas Park Avenue Torpedo


----------



## Uruss

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

picked these up today


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

 couldn't turn it down.... $33 shipped

JRCigars.com Weekly Special: It's Time For A Little House Cleaning...


----------



## Pugsley

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

"Large 70% Rh Heartfelt Aluminum Humidifier" My first venture into the world of beads. :banana:


----------



## slyder

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Vegas Classic 5x55 box pressed.......$40


----------



## PerpetualNoob

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got my second 5 Vegas 2009 Special Edition box of 18. Bought the first one from CI for normal price ($50), and it's almost gone in two months. Of course, I sent several of them on a fishing trip with my brother. I got this one off c-bid for $40. I'm a known Cinco-Ho, so I love everything that's in that box, but I sure do hate the damned box. It's just about an inch too wide for my coolers. If I tip it enough to get it in there, it takes up a whole shelf by itself, and I just don't have that much spare room in there. If you have a big display cabinet, or even a walk-in, sure, but what are us mere mortals supposed to do with them?

This is dumb packaging. Ernest Has Spoken!


----------



## SBSpartan

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

La Flor Maduro Chisels
Alex Bradley Tempus Centuria
Saint Luis Rey Maduro Series G
Perdomo 10th Maduro.

Ok, so I like maduros.


----------



## Koolpsych

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Monte #2's on the way! Now to make sure my coolidor is holding the proper temperature.


----------



## ncstogie

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Koolpsych said:


> Box of Monte #2's on the way! Now to make sure my coolidor is holding the proper temperature.


very very nice... I have been contemplating getting a box of those with a friend... May I inquire as to whom you decided to order them from? (respond via Im please : )

:yo:


----------



## aka DaBigKahuna

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Torano Sampler of 5 for $12.95 from a Cigarmonster hourly deal. I also got to get free shipping on a Oliva G Serie 5 pack that I've been wanting to get.


----------



## eyesack

*re: What's your latest purchase?*









A 5-pack of each!
Gregorio Felipe "Einstein" is my favorite. Not sure whether to look at it, smoke it, or tickle someone with it...oke:


----------



## woodted

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Tatuaje Series P Robustos. $68.00 shipped!


----------



## teoulennon

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 5-star sampler packs from CI - padilla, camacho, torano
5-pack El Rey Del Mundo Oscuro - haven't tried these yet, looking forward to them
5-pack Flor De Oliva natural
5-pack La Gloria Cubana Serie R
9 stick nub sampler from tampahumidor

All for $135.95 shipped :woohoo:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 77's

I broke down and bought a couple total was something like $22.
I was in Philly Friday night at Mahogany and Holt's is right downstairs so I couldn't resist.
I buyem and throwem in the humidor and they will sit there forever.
I still need to send one out to Egis, I told him I would and have yet to get around to it.


----------



## TX_toker

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

My latest purchase was one of Joe's deals from last week. 10 Padilla 1932robustos. From what I hear, I should let em rest quite a while, but they look and smell so tasty.


----------



## TX_toker

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oh, and a few weeks ago I finally bought a Cigar Oasis XL. Just gotta say, beads are great in the tropical climate of Florida, not so great in the Las Vegas desert. My stogies have never burnt so well or tasted so great!!


----------



## apevia

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a little carried away on cigarbid...I want to try out some cheaper smokes also, so I bought some.

758591 Victor Sinclair Connecticut Yankee Toro 1 of 1 at $7.00 WON Aug 05, 11:49 PM

761821 ACID Opulence 3 Robusto (Single) 1 of 1 at $5.00 WON Aug 05, 10:59 PM

758556 SACUBA Churchill 1 of 2 at $3.00 WON Aug 05, 10:45 PM

758445 La Vieja Habana Celebracion National 1 of 1 at $5.00 WON Aug 04, 10:40 PM

758283 Albion Robusto 3 of 5 at $3.00 WON Aug 03, 09:20 PM

758263 5 Vegas Classic Torpedo 1 of 1 at $9.00 WON Aug 03, 08:40 PM

758258 Vieja Hacienda Robusto 1 of 1 at $5.00 WON Aug 02, 11:57 PM

758255 Victor Sinclair Torpedo 2 of 2 at $5.00 WON Aug 02, 11:52 PM

758241 Tierra del Sol by Perdomo Torpedo 1 of 1 at $7.00 WON Aug 02, 11:26 PM

757475 CAO Lx2 Hat 1 of 1 at $3.00 WON Aug 02, 11:14 PM

757842 Travel Humidifier 2 of 2 at $2.00 WON Aug 02, 11:11 PM

758227 Semper Fi 1775 Figurado Maduro 2 of 2 at $7.00 WON Aug 02, 10:55 PM

757422 Padilla Achilles Salomon - 5 Cigars 1 of 1 at $13.00 WON Aug 02, 10:47 PM

757374 John Bull Prime Minister - 5-Pack 1 of 1 at $7.00 WON Aug 02, 10:08 PM

758204 Rocky Patel Fumas 1 of 1 at $7.00 WON Aug 02, 10:06 PM

758201 Reyes Family Premier Toro 1 of 1 at $7.00 WON Aug 02, 10:00 PM

758195 Puros Indios Rothschild Maduro 1 of 1 at $7.00 WON Aug 02, 09:46 PM

757805 Double-Edge Guillotine Cutter 2-Pack 1 of 1 at $4.00 WON Aug 02, 09:44 PM

758185 Por Larranaga Cuban Grade Corona Maduro 1 of 1 at $7.00 WON Aug 02, 09:27 PM

758182 Pirate's Gold by Rolando Reyes Rothschild 1 of 1 at $7.00 WON Aug 02, 09:23 PM

758167 Perdomo Fresh-Rolled Robusto 1 of 1 at $7.00 WON Aug 02, 08:55 PM

757787 Analog Hygrometer - Large 1 of 1 at $3.00 WON Aug 02, 08:53 PM

757670 The Plumpin' Premiums Sampler - 25 Cigars 1 of 1 at $61.00 WON Aug 01, 11:42 PM

759354 Perdomo 2009 Special-Edition Sampler
Box of 12 1 of 1 at $40.99 WON Aug 01, 11:40 PM

757325 Taster Pack: The 'Medium-Full' Selection
Box of 10 Cigars & Cutter 1 of 1 at $19.00 WON Aug 01, 11:39 PM

757301 Rocky Patel Fusion Churchill - 5-Pack 1 of 1 at $13.00 WON Aug 01, 11:27 PM

757290 EO No. 21 Toro - 5-Pack 1 of 1 at $9.00 WON Aug 01, 11:22 PM

757206 5 Vegas Double Corona - 5-Pack 1 of 1 at $9.00 WON Aug 01, 10:40 PM

758108 La Vieja Habana 'Leather Patch' Churchill 1 of 1 at $7.00 WON Aug 01, 10:37 PM

758106 La Perla Habana Black Pearl Conga Toro 1 of 1 at $7.00 WON Aug 01, 10:34 PM

758077 Indian Tabac Anniversary Limited Reserve Buffalo 1 of 1 at $9.00 WON Aug 01, 09:33 PM

758073 Hoyo Excalibur Epicure 1 of 1 at $15.00 WON Aug 01, 09:26 PM

757596 CAO Flavours Sampler - Box of 6 1 of 1 at $17.00 WON Aug 01, 09:21 PM

757583 Ashton Mini Cigarillo - Tin of 20 1 of 1 at $14.00 WON Aug 01, 09:01 PM

758047 Free Cuba Torpedo 1 of 1 at $5.00 WON Aug 01, 08:43 PM

758033 EO No. 21 Toro 1 of 1 at $7.00 WON Jul 31, 11:39 PM

757087 EO No. 21 Robusto - 5-Pack 1 of 1 at $5.00 WON Jul 31, 11:21 PM

758016 Cu-Avana Maduro Series Robusto 1 of 1 at $7.00 WON Jul 31, 11:03 PM

758014 Cu-Avana Churchill 1 of 1 at $7.00 WON Jul 31, 11:00 PM

756965 Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Belicoso Maduro - 5-Pack 1 of 1 at $9.00 WON Jul 31, 10:01 PM

757974 Blue Label Corona 1 of 1 at $7.00 WON Jul 31, 09:33 PM

757973 Bahia B-Line B1 (toro) 1 of 1 at $5.00 WON Jul 31, 09:30 PM

757941 5 Vegas Gold No. 1 1 of 1 at $13.00 WON Jul 31, 08:20 PM


----------



## limdull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

some dpg cuban classics, 2 nub maduro, 2 my fathers, 2 box's of JLP Cremas and a box of partagas mille fleurs


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack of Flor de Cano robustos
5 pack of La Vieja Habana torpedos
2 El Baton Robustos (these rock!!!)


----------



## pitbulljimmy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just picked up today an H.Upmann Magnum 46 cuban cigar from the local B&M 'round the corner from my house. Gonna let it rest a couple weeks, then let ya know how it was!:bounce:

:canada:


----------



## rainman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just received a box from 2000 of Boli Coronas Gigantes. Going to let these rest for a month and then give one a try but it's going to be hard to resist since they smell soooo good.


----------



## baddddmonkey

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Did a box split of DPG Blue Firecrackers with Havanajohn, Smoke20, and GrtndpwrflOZ. Should be coming in soon! I'm excited.


----------



## Raybird

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 DPG Baez Monarcas, 5 El Baton Robustos


----------



## Memitim

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A 26 stick Robusto sampler from cigarmonster.com. I can't wait!


----------



## JackH

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Padron 3000 maduros.


----------



## burnsco

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 boxes of padron 3000 maduro + a 10 cigar sampler from atlantic (platinum). :cowboyic9:


----------



## bsief

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I have a box of Open Eagle on it s way
should receive them on Tuesday


----------



## thebuddha

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

CI Mild and Mellow Sampler
CI Brown Bag Sampler

Should be coming today


----------



## Dewolt

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 EO 601's


----------



## Descendeight

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

10-pack of Tabacos Baez from the Joe's Jam yesterday.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Trying a 5 pack of Sol Cubano Maduro's and a 5 pack of Sancho Panza Double Maduro Quixote:cowboyic9:


----------



## 92hatchattack

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just grabbed the padilla comemorative sampler with 4 each of 68's, 48's and 32's in robusto... Been hearing alot about the 32's and cant wait to try em out.


----------



## pitbulljimmy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I pulled the trigger on an order from Atlantic too, the platinum 10 cigar sampler, and the gold 10 cigar sampler.... Can't wait for it to get here!

:canada:


----------



## SCS

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Monday my order from Cbid arrived. I ordered a box of Nica Libre Exclusivo, a 5 pack of Perdomo Fresh Rolled Torpedos, and a 5 Pack of Reposado '96 Habano wrapper.


----------



## Ndimarco

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

won a box of CAO Italia Box Press and then had to go out and buy the 150 Qt Coleman Cooler to replace my 75! Man I'm excited to get it set up!


----------



## Descendeight

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up 10 of the Padilla "68 Series from CI's Daily Deal today.


----------



## thebayratt

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went to the local B&M and grabbed a single Padron Churchill
He made his $2/3 off me but I don't mind helping out the locals, you never know when you gonna need him again.


----------



## blueeyedbum

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I decided to put something other than budget sticks in the new cooler. Cashed in my change jar and bought some smokes. Figured cigars need to age change didn't.

Fuente Chateau sungrown - box
Fuente Dbl Chateau Maduro - box
Fuente Dbl Chateau - box
Gran Habano #5 -box
Oliva 6pk box sampler - 2
Camacho 5 pk sampler - 2
601 Habano robusto - 5pk
Alec Bradley Sampler
Torano Virtuoso robusto 5pk
Torano Signature toro 2-5pk
Sanch Panza Cervante Maduro 5pk
Excaliber Dark Knight robusto 5pk
Ashton VSG belicoso 5pk
Padilla Comemorative Sampler
Padilla 1932 Mega Sampler
Padiia & Pepin Samplers from Chris in HI
Perdomo Big time sampler
Perdomo 2009 Special Edition Sampler
Perdomo En Vidrio Robusto tubo 10pk
Cubao Sampler


----------



## itsme_timd

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



blueeyedbum said:


> I decided to put something other than budget sticks in the new cooler. Cashed in my change jar and bought some smokes. Figured cigars need to age change didn't.


How big was that jar???? :biggrin:


----------



## Uruss

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Cubao Robustos
2 Illusiones CG:4
1 601 Black Robusto


----------



## bogner

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 Montecristo #2
4 Ashton VSG robusto
4 Arturo Fuente Epicure

was looking at 4 Opus X #4 sticks but ended up spending virtually the same amount on the above .. Opus overpriced anyone??


----------



## blueeyedbum

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



itsme_timd said:


> How big was that jar???? :biggrin:


Big 5 gal plastic water jug. Not very full, $694. Didnt realize there was so much in there. Still have about $160 left. Joes, The Monster, and the auctions have been very good to me.


----------



## Ringlardner27

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box of God of Fire 2006 Don Carlos Blend - Robustos

1 box of La Aurora Barrel Aged - Robustos


----------



## Pugsley

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just grabbed two 5 packs of Camacho Triple Maduro 4.5 x 50 on the monster for $19.98 per pack. Killer deal.


----------



## RiceEatin2010GT

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 rocky patel sun grown torpedo's


----------



## kxz

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got my Camacho corojo limited from CI =D


----------



## casManG

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

just got my gurkha legend aniversario perfecto 5 pack from cigarbid! :cowboyic9:


----------



## casManG

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

and, I just got the three pack of tabak for $5 at CI...couldn't pass it up


----------



## Raybird

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got Tobacco Baez 10-pack from CI yesterday


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of 25 Caridad Connecticut Toro from cigarmonster for $19.99 free shipping. I couldn't believe it what a deal, just hope they're good.


----------



## thebayratt

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Grabbed a buy three get one free deal with any Oliva brand from the local B&M
Oliva Series V Beliosco
Oliva Series V Lancero
Oliva Series O Double Robusto
Nub Cameroon 460

all for about $16, not too bad a deal


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack of Arganese Cameroon Presidente Robustos for $11

First auction I've won from cigarmonster


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



thebayratt said:


> Grabbed a buy three get one free deal with any Oliva brand from the local B&M
> Oliva Series V Beliosco
> Oliva Series V Lancero
> Oliva Series O Double Robusto
> Nub Cameroon 460
> 
> all for about $16, not too bad a deal


Not bad at all, that would probably run me around $23-25 at my b&m. Must be nice.


----------



## GJProductions

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought a Gurkha Status Torpedo Tubo and got a Gurkha Micro-Batch VH-7 Box-Press Toro 5-Pack thrown in for free at cigars international, not bad for $20.

I'm a noob, so I was wondering if it really is a good deal?

Gurkha Status Torpedo Tubo + 5-Pack Offer - Cigars International


----------



## Memitim

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I decided to treat myself to a mystery shipment. Picked up Joe's Sunday Surprise 5-pack and the CI Brown Bag Sampler. Can't wait to see what shows up.


----------



## bxcarracer

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 ashton ESG 21 ANNI.
1 Davidoff Maduro R
4 Oliva V Figurado


----------



## Uruss

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

12 Gurkha Royal Brigade Perfecto
5 pack of Nica Libre Diplomatico


----------



## 92hatchattack

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just nabben the best of pepin sampler from CI for $60

3 san cristobal
3 601 green
3 tatuaje
3 pepin blue
3 5vegas miami

So excited about these and i cant wait to try them!


----------



## Descendeight

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



92hatchattack said:


> Just nabben the best of pepin sampler from CI for $60
> 
> 3 san cristobal
> 3 601 green
> 3 tatuaje
> 3 pepin blue
> 3 5vegas miami
> 
> So excited about these and i cant wait to try them!


I've been eying that one for a while now, pretty good deal.


----------



## pitbulljimmy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought a single Cohiba Magicos Maduro from my local B&M... Letting it rest a bit, can't wait to smoke it!

:canada:


----------



## mrkuhlman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought a Macanudo Hyde Park Cafe on the recommendation of a friend. I hope its good (for his sake).


----------



## NickD2008

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I bought a 10 pack of CAO Brazilia and Cuvee Blanc from CI - The Cuvee is a great golfing smoke!


----------



## JerseyStepUp

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

fridays haul..


----------



## ara806

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box Padilla Miami Robusto, 5pk Augusto Reyes Gran Cru, 5pk MASTA, 5pk MOA Figurado, and 5pk Padilla Artisan from cbid.Arrived yesterday. I got carried away....


----------



## Yawgeh

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a 5-pack of Torano Exodus 1959 torpedos from cigarauctioneer yesterday.

Okay, no more bidding, I don't have money for it anymore.


----------



## Scott W.

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some hard to find Opus and Illusione Cg4's
2004 Forbidden X
2005 Opus X Scorpio
3 Illusione Cg4

YUMMY!

I tried to attach a pic before but was unsuccessful so I'll try again, if not, sorry.


----------



## shuckins

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

looking good scott!


----------



## tmanqz

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

RP flagship sampler and the sunday mystery 5 pack from ci.(hope its something good)


----------



## havanajohn

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Good score, Scott.


----------



## roughrider

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those Pepin-blend Padilla Miami look good.


----------



## thebayratt

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Looks like I am in deep now!








My latest purchase was the Vinotemp 28, not cigars...


----------



## baba

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Latest purchase - needed some medium cigars for the humi

1 AFH6047 Arturo Fuente - Hemingway - Signature - (25/Box)
$132.43
1 AFDC6550P5 Arturo Fuente - Don Carlos - Presidente - (5 Pack)
$39.01 
2 AF6047P5 Arturo Fuente - 8-5-8 - (5 Pack)
$19.17 $38.34

Niceash has some great prices. they were the lowest on the Hemmigways.


----------



## SCS

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A bunch of 5 packs from the devil site - Padilla 1948 Torpedo, 5 Vegas Miami Torpedo, Tierra Del Sol Robusto Maduro, Oliveros Classic Torpedo, Cu-Avano Intenso Robusto, and Bahia B-Line B4 rothschild. I also picked up a box of Camacho Coyolar Puro Perfecto #1 from the monster today.


----------



## Ray

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Most recently was the Sunday Suprise from CI


----------



## blueeyedbum

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Taboo Twist Corona, 10 Taboo Limited Reserve Havana Robusto, 5 Taboo HSG Robusto. Box Oliva G Belicoso.


----------



## baba

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Ray said:


> Most recently was the Sunday Suprise from CI


I didn't know CI had a sunday suprise. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Ray

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



baba said:


> I didn't know CI had a sunday suprise. Sounds like fun.


Hi Baba,

I don't think they do it every week. From the banter I got the impression it's only once in a while. I'm still waiting to find out what I bought. LOL


----------



## Koolpsych

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Ray said:


> Hi Baba,
> 
> I don't think they do it every week. From the banter I got the impression it's only once in a while. I'm still waiting to find out what I bought. LOL


Sunday surprise has been going on for about 4 weeks now though. People have said though that they have been getting some pretty decent stuff. I think last week was 1990 Rocky Patel Vintage Robustos or something.


----------



## bxcarracer

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A oliva V figurado,
Tradicao Torpedo
Ashton VSG Sorcerer
A&F 8-5-8 Lonsdale


----------



## Nismo#12

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Black Pearl single
Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto 5-er
Box Helix Cylinders (for the wedding) (20)


----------



## ca21455

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Indian Tabac Super Fuerte maduro on sale at Cigar Monster for $39.95. Great cigar for cutting the grass!


----------



## burnsco

*re: What's your latest purchase?*










Platinum sampler pack from Atlantic.

Not sure what to try first!


----------



## fizguy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Tatuaje Havana VI Artistas
Box of Casa Torano robustos
5 pack of casa torano toros
5 pack of Rocky Patel R4


----------



## fizguy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



ca21455 said:


> Box of Indian Tabac Super Fuerte maduro on sale at Cigar Monster for $39.95. Great cigar for cutting the grass!


Man, I would buy any cigar that would cut my grass for me!!!


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

perdomo lot 23 5er


----------



## Pugsley

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> perdomo lot 23 5er


Same here. I was late for work and checked the monster just before I went out the door. They got me for two 5vers.


----------



## mc2712

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Latest pick up:
Padron Anniversary 1964
Don Pepin Garcia Blue
Espinosa & Ortega Cubao
Torano Exodus 1954 (2)


----------



## Ringlardner27

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got a box of A. Fuente Hemmingway "Short Stories". They are resting in my humidor right now and I can't wait to start puffin' on them! :thumb:


----------



## Memitim

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

D'oh! Stricken by the devil site for the first time! Scored two CAO Black Bengal 5-packs.


----------



## seyer0686

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

The devil just paid me a visit and hit me pretty hard. Will be expecting about 155 sticks in the mail in the next couple days. Oi!

5 Packs:
5 Vegas Gold Robusto 5 pk
5 Vegas Series 'A' Alpha 5 pk
5 Vegas Series 'A' Anomaly 5pk x2
5 Vegas Series 'A' Box-Pressed Apex 5 pk
5 Vegas Series 'A' Apostle 5 pk
5 Vegas Series 'A' Archetype 5 pk
Cu-Avana Intenso Gordo 5 pk
Cusano Corojo '97 Robusto 5 pk
EO No. 21 Robusto 5 pk
Flor de Oliva Maduro Robust 5 pk
Man O' War Ruination Robusto #1 5 pk
Rocky Patel Summer Collection Toro 5 pk

Boxes or Bundles:
5 Vegas Series 'A' Atomic (10) x2
La Cuna Bin No. 85 Habano Churchill (20)
Rocky Patel X-Outs 'Liga A' Torpedo Corojo (15)
Rocky Patel X-Outs 'Liga C' Toro Maduro (15)

And to top it off:
Monster Maduros No. 5 Sampler - 20 Cigars
includes-
4 - Oliva Serie 'O' Maduro Robusto (5" x 50)
4 - Perdomo Habano Maduro Toro (5.5" x 54)
4 - Rocky Patel Edge Toro Maduro (6" x 52)
4 - Maxx by Alec Bradley The Fix (5" x 58)
4 - Nica Libre Exclusivo (5.5" x 50)


----------



## baddddmonkey

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A little belated birthday present for myself. Placed an order with CI today.

Got the Best of Pepin Sampler with the DPG Blue, Tatuaje Havana, San Cristobal, 5 Vegas Miami, and the 601 Green.
2 Bundles of 20 LVH by Drew Estate, Cameroon and Corojo.
Gurkha Status Tubo w/5 Pack Pepin Tabaco Baez(spelling).
And a Camacho 2009 Liberty. Should have gotten another Liberty, but one will hold me off for awhile.
Also was eligible for the free 20 Ct. Humidor! Woohoo!


----------



## SCS

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

The local B&M got me night before last. I walked into the humi and what did I see, but two LGC Reserva Figurados and a few LFD 2000 Figurados in the clearance box for under $5 each. No use fighting it; I bought them.


----------



## orca99usa

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ten-pack of Padilla Series '68 Toros, and a CI brown bag special (not a bad haul, I think). One each of:

Puros Indios Viejo
Bahia Blu
La Aurora Leoninos
5 Vegas Gold
El Mejor Emerald
Padilla Edicion Especial 2006
Indian Tabac Maduro
Sol Cubano Series B
Gurkha (never can tell which one - this one is box pressed with some red and green on the band)
Cu-Avana Intenso


----------



## ezmoney5150

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just recieved a box of Oliva Serie V Maduro. This is about the 5th box of these I bought. I just love these. And they're getting harder to find.


----------



## NickD2008

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought 2 5 packs on cigar.com. Verandic organic. Plus 3 tabek especial from CI.


----------



## Raybird

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 AJ robustos and 5 La Gloria Artesanos de Miami Sabrosos on CI. More cigars-just what I needed!


----------



## thebuddha

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just put in an order on CI for a Padilla 5-Star Sampler and a CAO 5-Star Sampler

Should be here monday


----------



## Nismo#12

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

c-monster - 5 pack Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto maduro

got stop for a while, the Mrs's is getting testy


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A few Don Diego Anniverisios and a few Maria Gurerra's


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

rocky patel edge lite 5er. See what other deals cigarmonster brings me today.


----------



## bigmike7685

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked these up at my local B&M today they were having a CAO event


----------



## Stevins

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Im going to a CAO event next week, how was it??


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

cigarauctioneer has got me this week.

Oliva Serie O Petit Perfecto 5 Pack

Padron Palmas 5 Pack

Arganese Maduro Presidente Robusto 5 Pack

Arganese Maduro Presidente Torpedo (Single)


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

damn cigarmonster got me for a rocky patel sun grown 5er $19.99


----------



## SmokeRings

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

went to a camacho event last night and got:
one of each for free:
connecticut robusto
triple maduro robusto
select robusto

paid for these, one of each:
diplo torpedo
diplo robusto
triple maduro
liberty 2005

and i won the raffle and got a sweet camacho hat.


----------



## Memitim

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Creme de Jamaica natural 30 stick bundle on the Monster. They're mellow, but I like 'em.


----------



## blueeyedbum

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bundle of GH2 (monster)
5 Cameroon Nubs (Joes myster 5 pack)
Box of Oliva G Belicoso (Famous Auction)
10 RP Decades (Joe's Jambalaya)

The change jar is empty.:deadhorse:

back on a budget:frown:


----------



## fizguy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE said:


> A few Don Diego Anniverisios and a few Maria Gurerra's


I don't hear about Maria Guererra very much but that was one of my first ever cigars


----------



## PerpetualNoob

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I was _really_ hoping my AF 8-5-8 maduro box would be in today's mail. It was not.


----------



## louistogie

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Acesfull said:


> My mom sent me a pic.. these just came in today...


Nice, I heard these were alright.


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Arganese Connecticut Presidente Robusto 5 Pack $6 on cigarauctioneer.com can't believe it lol.
CAO Brazilia Gol 5 Pack


----------



## smokin_dean

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nub 460 Connecticut. Very nice.:thumb:


----------



## Ndimarco

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Won 20 RP Edge Lites and a 15 count Herf a dor travel caddy off of the devil site. Then picked up those Fuegos 777 off the monster Yesterday.


----------



## orca99usa

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

The latest to arrive is a Gran Habano sampler from CI.


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Arganese 13 Cigar Sampler cigarmonster deal for $22.98

Man I'm a broke ass again. WTF is wrong with me. I can't resist these good deals, hopefully I'm going to be getting a part time job here in the next month, that will help with my buying habit.


----------



## baddddmonkey

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hey, Don't worry Mr. Smitty. Been there done that! What helped me was canceling all my cards haha. But then again, I had to change accounts and ended up getting a Debit Card anyways. But oh well, it's a fun ride down the slope! Enjoy it while it lasts. And hopefully you'll find some good cigars you'll enjoy. Specially those Arganese, I was a bit too late on those. I was about to bite as well. I love me some Arganese.

Anyway, back to topic...My DPG Sampler, LVH Habana Corojo and Cameroon, 5 Pack of DPG Tabaco Baez, and 2009 Camacho Liberty came in the mail today. I love stocking up the coolerdor again! WOOHOO!!! I think I have room for one more box....Now, I just need to decide what to get...Hmmm...


----------



## TX_toker

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack - 5 Vegas Classic Robusto
5 pack - 5 Vegas Series A Anomaly
$22.45 Shipped. Damn that cbid.

I haven't fallen into the vortex yet, just walking the slippery edge


----------



## cedjunior

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

With the exception of the Vintage Cameroons, I love me some maduro :smokin:


----------



## Frinkiac7

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just don't tell Uncle Barry...


----------



## Chico57

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



cedjunior said:


> With the exception of the Vintage Cameroons, I love me some maduro :smokin:


 Very very nice!


----------



## bxcarracer

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Gurkha Warlord Special
Gurkha Black Dragon
Gurhka Shaggy Foot.
Ha I got my Gurkha on today.


----------



## Uruss

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



cedjunior said:


> With the exception of the Vintage Cameroons, I love me some maduro :smokin:


I love me some 601 Blues! I've yet to have the Torpedo though, just the Robusto and Toro. I imagine it's just as amazing as the others haha


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 boxes of 2001 Hoyo Churchills ISOM
2 boxes of 2000 Punch Churchill ISOM


----------



## SmokeRings

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

petit tatuaje
petit cabaiguan
oliva series G belicoso
alec bradley scr


----------



## Frinkiac7

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Cigar Man Andy said:


> 2 boxes of 2001 Hoyo Churchills ISOM
> 2 boxes of 2000 Punch Churchill ISOM


Shoot...party at Andy's!


----------



## DoctaJ

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Cigar Man Andy said:


> 2 boxes of 2001 Hoyo Churchills ISOM
> 2 boxes of 2000 Punch Churchill ISOM


Wow, those have a lot of age on them :shocked: Very nice pickup!


----------



## baddddmonkey

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A while back, I tried to purchase a box of Arganese Nic. Corona cigars for $29.95 on CI, but they sold out before I was able to get mine. So they put the order on hold to see if they were able to get some more in. They were not, so I asked them if I could get the Arganese Connecticut Corona cigars for the same price since it has been over a month since then and they said yep!

So I'm getting a box of Arganese Connecticut corona for $30 bucks. Should be some nice morning smokes right there!


----------



## bxcarracer

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got a La AurorA 100 anos and a Don Pepin My Father, Im broke.


----------



## piperdown

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Padron 1964
10 RP Olde World Reserve maduro
12 Padilla Miami
5 Perdomo Lot 23
2 Casa Magna
5 CAO MX2
15 DPG sampler (being delivered tomorrow)
5 Erin go braugh (being delivered tomorrow)

Excluding the Padron all the above for less than $125 :thumb:
Gotta watch those deals!


----------



## thebayratt

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Nub 466 Box-Press Torpedo Cameroon 
5 La Vieja Habana Cameroon Rothschild Luxo
La Aurora 5-Star #1 Sampler (5sticks)


----------



## Herf N Turf

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just a bunch'a old cubans.


----------



## bxcarracer

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

MMMM Mx2



piperdown said:


> 2 Padron 1964
> 10 RP Olde World Reserve maduro
> 12 Padilla Miami
> 5 Perdomo Lot 23
> 2 Casa Magna
> 5 CAO MX2
> 15 DPG sampler (being delivered tomorrow)
> 5 Erin go braugh (being delivered tomorrow)
> 
> Excluding the Padron all the above for less than $125 :thumb:
> Gotta watch those deals!


----------



## mp928

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just got a few PSD4's from 2006 and some Tat Westies. I couldn't be happier! My wallet on the other handis not too happy


----------



## blueeyedbum

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Once again Joe got me and Holt's piled on.

5 Man O War Torpedos
10 DPG Black Robusto

6 Tat Havana VI Nobles Robusto
6 Old Henry Robusto


----------



## jedipastor

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I recently acquired:

a box of Tat Noellas
a box of LFD-L400 Oscuros
a box of Partagas Black
3 5-er boxes of Illusione Cuchillos Cubanos 40
6 LFD Coronados
6 AB Tempus
5 AF Hemingway Short Stories

Haven't smoked any of them yet, but they look great!


----------



## Memitim

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sucked in by Joe's again! Scored me:

15 5 Vegas Classic 55s
30 5 Vegas Gold Nuggets
6 5 Vegas Classic Torpedoes
6 5 Vegas Gold Torpedoes
2 double guillotine cutters

Come next week, I'll be in a 5 Vegas wonderland.  Not too shabby for what came out to less than $2 a stick.


----------



## SMOKE20

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

went to a B&M today that I usually find good and rare stuff at, just seems to comeout of the woodwork there. So I went in not expecting to find anything and I found a box of CAO Odyssey coffins. I have been looking for these for a while now. I was thrilled. So i grabbed one


----------



## Ndimarco

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Montecristo Media Noche Churchill (Single) 
Don Pepin Garcia My Father No. 3 (Single) 
5 Vegas Relic Perfecto (Single) 
5 Vegas Miami 'M5' (Single)
and a box of Nub Maduros


----------



## jspilon

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hugo Cassar Honduras Churchill
Some Partagas Petit Corona


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a few Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 robustos at the B&M today.


----------



## bxcarracer

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I was also suckerd in today man got me:









Davidoff Maduro R
Cohiba Extra Vigoroso
Ashton VSG Sorcerer
Ashton ESG 21th year salute
CAO America
CAO Brazilia
CAO Italia
Miami Cigars 20th Aniversary
Macanudo 68'
Oliva Connecticut
Don Pepin My Father
Look foward to the reviews on all of them at my cigar blog  The Longest Ash


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cigarmonster had AB Tempus 5ers of the Robusto size for $20 each.. $4 a stick.. jumped on 4 5'ers.. so pretty much a box of Tempus for $80!


----------



## GJProductions

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Felipe Gregorio Icon Groucho, why CI, why do you make me spend my money.......:???:


----------



## Randy_LL

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Rocky patel vintage 1990,, im going to give it a few days maybe ill enjoy it over the weekend


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought 10 Pepin Vegas Cubanas

*
*


----------



## Cigary

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



GJProductions said:


> Box of Felipe Gregorio Icon Groucho, why CI, why do you make me spend my money.......:???:


Lol,,,,I'm with you on this. This cigar lately has been a "go to" cigar for me since I discovered it a few months ago. I found another one that has owned me now for the last 2 months. I have been smoking for 40 years and have smoked just about eveything out there and still do,,,but for some reason Pirates Gold by Reyes has *shanghaied* me and at the price point they charge,,,Im laughing myself silly all the way to my patio. This sucker smokes like a $7 cigar and only cost about a $1.25. Sometimes life is fair.


----------



## SmoknTaz

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Let see last week I jumped on the 5 Vegas Classic Fifty Five's and last night some 5 Vegas Limitada 2008's


----------



## Jaxon67

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Saturday I purchased:

PAM 64
RP Decade
AF Sungrown
Camacho 2009 Liberty
RP Edge
Flor de Oliva


----------



## smokeydog

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

box of bahia trinidad. always wanted to try them, now i get my chance


----------



## jamie140

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

25 Monte No. 2 and 25 Cohiba Robusto.

Both aged with box codes from 2004.

Here's my detailed review:

Oh............My...................God..............!!!


----------



## Neighbor

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

*20 Famous Dominican 2000 / Churchill*


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of RyJ '09 EL Dukes
Smoked one about a month back and enjoyed it emmensely, which was surprising because I am not a big RyJ fan.

Now to get me some Mag 48's


----------



## pro2625

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 GAR robustos
blue label sampler
don pepin sampler
5 CAO gold robustos
5 torano 1916
5 gran habano 3 siglos robustos


----------



## JackH

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

As I'll be driving from Arizona to New York next week, I told my tobacconist that I'd like to get something special for the trip. He said he just got a box of Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art in maduro so I jumped on it. I think I'm ready.


----------



## Midian

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I restocked my La Gloria Cubana Maduros, and Hoyo Dark Sumatras.

But I did grab some nifty new stuff

RyJ Viejo B (liked it a lot)
Torano Exodus 1959 Robusto (yet to try)
La Aurora 1495 Robusto (yet to try)


----------



## roughrider

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cubao
LFD Coronado


----------



## Doom

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Last score was a half box of 777 maduros.
Thanks Tim


----------



## dartstothesea

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I was fairly good in the month of August.


----------



## SmokeRings

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Olive G robusto
601 Green Label
Casa Magna petite
RP Olde World Reserve Maduro
Illusione CG-4


----------



## danmcmartin

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just arrived from C-bid. They look delicious. Can't wait to smoke them!


----------



## Randy_LL

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

*Tatuaje Havana Cazadore* ,,,cant wait!!!


----------



## slyder

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nestor Reserve maduro torpedos box o 25 for $39
Slow Aged by Perdomo robusto box of 20 for $25


----------



## Raybird

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2008 Camacho Liberty 11-18
Llaneza 1961 Coronas


----------



## Ringlardner27

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Two 5-packs of Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consul, from CBid of course...


----------



## Cigarman802

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a My Father and a Olivia V Double Toro,,,, cant wait till the weekend!!!!!!!!!! Ive been wanting to try these for weeks now.


----------



## Uruss

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

a box of CAO Italia Box-pressed! :biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## tx_tuff

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a great deal this evening on some cigars! A box of VSG Illusion for $126 and a box of Illusione 88 for $101. Well there was two sticks missing out of the 88s but still what a steal!


----------



## Bigtotoro

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Rolling the big dollars this week. Just bought a 5 Vegas Cask Strength II from cbid. Of course, as per my past experience with 5 Vegas, I'll let it rest for 6 months before smoking. So it will stay on my want list until then.


----------



## Joachim

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got my student loan today so I placed two orders with cigarplace:

Order 1:
Padron 1926 Serie No.6 Maduro: Box of 24
Padron 1964 Monarca Natural: Box of 25
Padron 1964 Torpedo Natural: Box of 20

Order 2:
Padron 1964 Torpedo Maduro: Box of 20
Padron 1964 Principe Maduro: Box of 25
Camacho Corojo 10th Anniversary 50x4: Box of 21

I can`t wait for them to get here :biggrin1::biggrin1: had to split them up just incase they get stopped by customs.
And this is my first post here, so hello :beerchug:


----------



## baddddmonkey

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 pack Camacho Corojo
DPG My Father Sampler
Ashton VSG Illusion and Corona Gorda Singles
2 Camacho 2009 Liberty 
5 Pack Cubao No. 5

Now I just got to find room for them all!


----------



## Koolpsych

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Joachim said:


> Just got my student loan today so I placed two orders with cigarplace:
> 
> Order 1:
> Padron 1926 Serie No.6 Maduro: Box of 24
> Padron 1964 Monarca Natural: Box of 25
> Padron 1964 Torpedo Natural: Box of 20
> 
> Order 2:
> Padron 1964 Torpedo Maduro: Box of 20
> Padron 1964 Principe Maduro: Box of 25
> Camacho Corojo 10th Anniversary 50x4: Box of 21
> 
> I can`t wait for them to get here :biggrin1::biggrin1: had to split them up just incase they get stopped by customs.
> And this is my first post here, so hello :beerchug:


Lol welcome to puff. Glad to see that student loan money is going toward studying! (I also love to study with a cigar in my mouth  )


----------



## bdw1984

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Joachim said:


> Just got my student loan today so I placed two orders with cigarplace:
> 
> Order 1:
> Padron 1926 Serie No.6 Maduro: Box of 24
> Padron 1964 Monarca Natural: Box of 25
> Padron 1964 Torpedo Natural: Box of 20
> 
> Order 2:
> Padron 1964 Torpedo Maduro: Box of 20
> Padron 1964 Principe Maduro: Box of 25
> Camacho Corojo 10th Anniversary 50x4: Box of 21
> 
> I can`t wait for them to get here :biggrin1::biggrin1: had to split them up just incase they get stopped by customs.
> And this is my first post here, so hello :beerchug:


does it get any better than this?!?!? government funds for cigars! brilliant!!!!!!! welcome to the forum


----------



## Trex

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Padilla Signature 1932 Robusto
5 Vegas Relic Perfecto
Oliva Fab Five Sampler
RH Beads


----------



## havanajohn

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked uo a few Fuente WOAM,s while on vacation... I dont see them much at home.


----------



## stormblade

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



slyder said:


> box of 5 Vegas Classic Coronas
> 5 Vegas Mega Sampler
> box of La Differencia Cubana Torpedo


I recently purchased the 5 Vegas Mega Sampler too! Wow, there are some good cigars in there. Loving it. Also went on a Gurkha buying spree. Got the usual suspects (Black Dragon, Doble Maduro, Legend Robusto & Class Regent Nepalese Warrior) cant wait for them to age a couple weeks and taste them!:drinking:


----------



## jamie140

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Monster arrival today.

50 slr dc
50 upmann mag 50
25 cohiba esplendidos
25 cohiba secretos

Wine fridge no. 2 is now full!


----------



## El Smokey Bearo

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I stopped at the B&M yesterday and grab some sticks to try:
J. Fuego Delirium Robusto
J. Fuego Delirium Corona
J. Fuego 777 Corojo Robusto
Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real Belicoso


----------



## tdkimer

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just received the "Muscle" maduro sampler from Monster. All for $35, let's me sample some maduro's I've never had before.

1 601 Habano Oscuro Green Tronco SINGLE Oscuro 5 x 52 
1 CAO Maduro Robusto SINGLE Maduro 5 X 50 
1 Camacho Triple Mad 50/4.5 SINGLE Maduro 4 1/2 x 50 
1 Cuvee 151 Robusto SINGLE Maduro 5 x 50 
1 La Floridita Limited Robusto SINGLE Maduro 5 X 60 
1 Olde World Reserve Robusto SINGLE Maduro 5 1/2 X 54 
1 Oliva Serie G Robusto SINGLE Maduro 4 1/2 x 50 
1 Olor Fuerte Robusto SINGLE Dark Nat 5 x 50 
1 Padron 3000 SINGLE Maduro 5 1/2 x 52 
1 Rocky Patel CubanBlend Robusto SINGLE Maduro 5 1/2 x 50 
1 Saint Luis Rey Rothchilde (nc) SINGLE Maduro 5 x 54 
1 Torano Signature Robusto SINGLE Maduro 5 X 52 
1 Vintage 1990 Robusto SINGLE Maduro 5 1/2 x 50[/SIZE]


----------



## domerthefrog

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Uruss said:


> a box of CAO Italia Box-pressed! :biggrin1::biggrin1:


mmmm drooooooool. smoked my first one of those last weekend, and i was very impressed


----------



## dswoishii

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Pepin sampler (5 cigars)
Rocky Patelsampler (5 cigars) 
Padilia sampler (5 cigars)
Oliva sampler (5 cigars)
Tobacos baos (sp?) 5 pk
Vegas 5 5pk
rp 1990 5 pk
rp 1992 5 pk
Gran habano #5 6pk
Herfador

It was a big one for me I usually only buy 3-5 at a time, but I found some good deals. They all averaged out to be just over $3 a stick!


----------



## Raybird

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'm on the way to the B&M for another Llaneza 1961-the torpedo this time...


----------



## Ndimarco

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Don Pepin Sampler and a five pack of AB Tempus!


----------



## Pugsley

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Running low on good basic smokes so I picked up a bundle of Flor de Oliva coronas.


----------



## burnsco

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of

Tatuaje Brown Label 
DPG Blue Label 
Gran Habano #5
:biggrin1:


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Jumped on this deal today..

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!

box of RP Ocean's Club Sixty (6.0" x 60) for $89.95 shipped...

smoking a torp now because I bought a box.. I love these..


----------



## phresh

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 x AB Tempus - Terra Nova

2 x Opus X - Petit Lancero
1 x Davidoff Classic - No. 1
1 x PAM 64 - Superior
1 x Padilla Signature 1932 - Lancero

Bought the fiver on monster and the singles while on vacation. The padilla label is the one with padilla in red block letters. Is this the old blend?


----------



## casManG

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got a 3 for $5 sampler that contained:

Macanudo Cafe
5 Vegas Gold
Romeo y Julieto Viejo

Also, they offered an Oliva Fab Five Sampler sampler for $14.95 when I was ordering, so I tacked that on too


----------



## iRace559

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Joe's Daily Deal

10 RP Vintage 90 Churchill's for $39.99!!!


----------



## PerpetualNoob

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I have yet another bundle of Perdomo Slow-Aged Gloriosos on the way from C-Bid. I already have a bunch of them in the cooler, some maduro, some natural. They're one of my go-to morning smokes with my coffee, so I'm not worried about being 'over-stocked' on them. For $25 for a bundle of 20, this is an awesome bargain smoke, and I'll keep buying them as long as I can.

I was just looking at the CI Padron page. Out of 30 line items, 17 of them are sold out. What the Hell? I wasn't planning to buy them right now, which is a good thing I guess, since the only ones they actually have are not the ones I would want. It's definitely not something I like to see.


----------



## Raybird

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Something special for Labor Day: a Camacho Liberty 2005 11-18 (!!!!)


----------



## stormblade

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



El Smokey Bearo said:


> I stopped at the B&M yesterday and grab some sticks to try:
> J. Fuego Delirium Robusto
> J. Fuego Delirium Corona
> J. Fuego 777 Corojo Robusto
> Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real Belicoso


El Bearo - in this attached photo I am enjoying a J. Fuego Delirium Robusto.

It was quite tasty. Toward the end it got a little strong for me, but was otherwise enjoyable.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I found another box of 10 2006 GoF Carlito Dbl Robo


----------



## baba

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I went out on a limb and bought a box of cigars that I have never tried. It was a box of Maduro Cabaquans. I usually always try a cigr before purchasing a box. I felt pretty comfortable with it since it is a Pete johnsone product


----------



## dubels

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I went into the a local B&M to pick up a cigar caddy for my trip to the East Coast on Tuesday but ended up with more than I expected:
1 X Padron 1964 Anni Exclusivio
1 X Natural Padron 2000
1 X Maduro Padron 2000
1 X Nub Habano 464
1 X Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles 
1 X 5 count Cigar Caddy 
I think that is it...


----------



## smokin'Jef

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just placed a big order:
Nub Habano and Maduro Torps
CAO Gold Maduro robustos
Padron 6000 torp Maduro
Perdomo Resevre 10 year maduro
Padilla Series 68 Robustos
Alec Bradley Tempus Genesis
Oliva Fab Five Sampler - Serie O, G, V, and Masterblend
This'll pack my humidor up tight!


----------



## ttam535

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I have been waiting to pick up a bunch of new stuff being released soon from after the RTDA (or whatever it's called now) but I have purchased the following in the past couple of weeks:
1 x - 5 Vegas Miami M5
2 x - 5 Vegas Cask Strength
1/2 x - San Cristobal Guajiro (box-split w/friend)
1 x - Perdomo Grand Cru - Torpedo Maduro
1 x - Perdomo Grand Cru - Toro Corojo

*PLUS* - because my stocks are doing so well I went on a Cuban buying spree this past month. Here's my haul from a couple of different onliner retailers:
1 x - Cuaba Salomons
2 x - Ramon Allones Gigantes
2 x - Ramon Allones Specially Selected
1 x - Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure Especial
1 x - Punch Dbl. Corona (May 2001)
1 x - San Cristobal de la Habana - La Fuerza
2 x - Partagas Serie D #5 - Edicion Limitada 2008
1 x - Cohiba - Maduro 5 Genios

I am set with Cubans for a while now...maybe... :rotfl:


----------



## roughrider

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



ttam535 said:


> I have been waiting to pick up a bunch of new stuff being released soon from after the RTDA (or whatever it's called now) but I have purchased the following in the past couple of weeks:
> 1 x - 5 Vegas Miami M5
> 2 x - 5 Vegas Cask Strength
> 1/2 x - San Cristobal Guajiro (box-split w/friend)
> 1 x - Perdomo Grand Cru - Torpedo Maduro
> 1 x - Perdomo Grand Cru - Toro Corojo
> 
> *PLUS* - because my stocks are doing so well I went on a Cuban buying spree this past month. Here's my haul from a couple of different onliner retailers:
> 1 x - Cuaba Salomons
> 2 x - Ramon Allones Gigantes
> 2 x - Ramon Allones Specially Selected
> 1 x - Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure Especial
> 1 x - Punch Dbl. Corona (May 2001)
> 1 x - San Cristobal de la Habana - La Fuerza
> 2 x - Partagas Serie D #5 - Edicion Limitada 2008
> 1 x - Cohiba - Maduro 5 Genios
> 
> I am set with Cubans for a while now...maybe... :rotfl:


Nice haul.


----------



## royhubbs

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

CAO Lx2

Spent some time at a B&M about an hour north of where I live and enjoyed this cigar while having a beer


----------



## Raybird

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up some Tat Reservas and La Aroma Especials at the old B&M today.


----------



## Royale Duke

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



royhubbs said:


> CAO Lx2
> 
> Spent some time at a B&M about an hour north of where I live and enjoyed this cigar while having a beer


OT, but how was that LX2? I've heard mixed but I think I'd like it, as the MX2 was pretty good(burnt myself out on them though, had a box of toros which was my first box of cigars) and the CX2's I've had were terrible.

Anyway, I smoked a Camacho Coyolar Titan the other day. It wasn't very good...

No more titan sized Coyolars, probably just going to stick to my preferred size which is a robusto or toro.


----------



## Midian

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

bunch of fivers, the only repeats being the El Reys and the Macs

5 Vegas Series 'A' Archetype
CAO 'VR' Moby
Graycliff 1666 Presidente
El Rey del Mundo Rectangulare
SANCHO PANZA DOUBLE MADURO - CERVANTES 
Macanudo Hyde Park
BELINDA BLACK EXQUISITO


----------



## Juicestain

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Took a chance on a box of cigars I have not tried yet... but I love maduro wrapper and have read some good reviews of Aganese cigars. Got a box of 25 Arganese Maduro Petit Corona's for $40 from the monster.


----------



## commonsenseman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought:

-Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo (2)
-5 Vegas Cask-Strength Toro (1)
-RP Double Maduro Lancero (5)
-Padilla 1948 Lancero (1)
-Padilla 1932 Lancero (2)
-Padilla Miami Lancero (1)
-LFD Double Ligero Lancero (1)


----------



## Aaron871

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oliva "V" 's and some Comancho's today... almost picked up a couple of Comancho triple maduros but chickened out.

It's funny how fast the humi evolves.


----------



## commonsenseman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Aaron871 said:


> Oliva "V" 's and some Comancho's today... almost picked up a couple of Comancho triple maduros but chickened out.


Very nice sticks, love the Camacho Corojos. The triple maduros are very good as well.


----------



## Royale Duke

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those Cohiba's look DELICIOUS! I've only had one and it was a pequenas sized one and it was fantastic.


----------



## Blackcat

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

The rest of the Hygrometers from Wally-World


----------



## SMOKE20

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Royale Duke said:


> OT, but how was that LX2? I've heard mixed but I think I'd like it, as the MX2 was pretty good(burnt myself out on them though, had a box of toros which was my first box of cigars) and the CX2's I've had were terrible.
> 
> Anyway, I smoked a Camacho Coyolar Titan the other day. It wasn't very good...
> 
> No more titan sized Coyolars, probably just going to stick to my preferred size which is a robusto or toro.


I am loving the LX2, it has to be one of my favorite cigars right now.


----------



## DoubleTrouble

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got these, are they any good?


----------



## dj1340

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



DoubleTrouble said:


> Got these, are they any good?


No!! You better send them to me to be disposed of safely. They are a safety hazard.

Nice pickup of course


----------



## Stevins

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



DoubleTrouble said:


> Got these, are they any good?


You're joking, right?


----------



## tx_tuff

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



DoubleTrouble said:


> Got these, are they any good?


Those freaking suck! Go ahead and send them to dj1340.


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



DoubleTrouble said:


> Got these, are they any good?


Damn that must of hit deep in your pocket book.


----------



## Royale Duke

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well, a buddy of mine bought the RP Vintage 1990 Churchill Deal that was on Joe's Daily deal last saturday and they came in today. He gets five and I get five, 50/50 deal on some GREAT smokes. Not to mention, 10 sticks is half a box.


----------



## commonsenseman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stppoed by my B&M and picked up a few sticks:
-2 Cain torpedos
-2 Xikar HCs
-1 Camcho Corojo Ltd Diploma


----------



## Juicestain

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



commonsenseman said:


> Stppoed by my B&M and picked up a few sticks:
> -2 Cain torpedos


Very nice. Be sure and let us know what you think of those Cain's, been interested in those myself.


----------



## Cigarman802

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

In Kansas City today at a local B&M 1- Ashton VSG and 1- Alec Bradley Tempus,,, which by the way i then came home and looked at the deals i missed on The Monster and there was a Tempus sampler,,,,errr,,,, ill never learn,,, not going to talk about price and i just bought one,, but lets just say price per unit i could have saved some big money plus smoked a heck of alot more. Im still pumped about my Ashton VSG i got the second out of a box,,, if only i was rich,,lol


----------



## smokin nightly

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

on c bid I "won" 3 5-pks of Puros Indios Viejo (maduro churchill, maduro corona, Robusto) $7 a piece

5-pk LAdC Monarchs $21
3 5-pks of 5 Vegas Series A (Artisian, Anomoly, Apotheosis) $11, $7, $9

5-pk 5 Vegas Miami Churchill $17

Did I do good?


----------



## s.tyler

*NUB Cameroon*

had my first Nub Cameroon today. great smoke. sweet and smooth. zero harshness. smoked it then bought a box. this could easily become my daily smoke.


----------



## TMMT

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just snapped up a box of RP juniors from Cigar Monster, they are one of my usual evening smokes.


----------



## Aaron871

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2- H. Upman Reserve Maduro
2- Oliva 'V' Maduro
1- Rocky P. Edge Maduro

The Oliva was great... very smooth and creamy with spice on the finish.


----------



## andrew s

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up 6 RP Edge Sumatra Toros


----------



## eyesack

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I f'd up today...
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=SP-CA09
which includes: 
1 - Rocky Patel Connecticut Torpedo
1 - Oliva Serie 'G' Toro
1 - Padilla Achilles Torpedo
1 - Gurkha Park Avenue Torpedo
1 - Perdomo Slow-Aged Lot 826 Glorioso
1 - 5 Vegas Classic Torpedo
1 - Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Robusto Maduro
1 - La Herencia Cubana Toro
1 - 20-Capacity Desktop Humidor
and to help fill the rest of that humi I got:
10 - Graycliff G2 PGX (sounded like a good deal? 27 bucks?)
1 - Drew Estates Culebra

God I really have to quit buying stuff that I don't have money for! LOL!


----------



## Pugsley

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just received that same special today. 8 quality sticks. The humidor isn't much but it will be just fine for dry boxing. For $15 you can't beat that deal. They also threw in the current issue of Cigar magazine.


eyesack said:


> I f'd up today...
> *First Class Humidor Sampler* - Cigars International
> which includes:
> 1 - Rocky Patel Connecticut Torpedo
> 1 - Oliva Serie 'G' Toro
> 1 - Padilla Achilles Torpedo
> 1 - Gurkha Park Avenue Torpedo
> 1 - Perdomo Slow-Aged Lot 826 Glorioso
> 1 - 5 Vegas Classic Torpedo
> 1 - Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Robusto Maduro
> 1 - La Herencia Cubana Toro
> 1 - 20-Capacity Desktop Humidor
> and to help fill the rest of that humi I got:
> 10 - Graycliff G2 PGX (sounded like a good deal? 27 bucks?)
> 1 - Drew Estates Culebra
> 
> God I really have to quit buying stuff that I don't have money for! LOL!


----------



## eyesack

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sweet! I can't wait for this to come in! I've been wanting to try these brands, and did some day-work for a friend the other day. Had a spare 50 bucks, so I figured now was a good a time as any... hehehe


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'm going to beat myself later but I visited my b&m today and well lets say I didn't leave empty handed.

Padron 1926 anny
Diamond Crown robusto
Oliva V double robusto
Oliva V Lancero

and a couple of nice wood boxes for dry boxing.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I've been on a serious cigar binge for the last six months or so, and I have neglected my pipe so long that my tobacco is totally dried out. So, I stopped off at the B&M to pick up a small bag o' baccy, and you just can't do that without taking a quick stroll through the humidor, right? Sure enough, there were two lonely Camacho ***** robustos, which I totally love, languishing away in their box, so I had to buy them and put them out of their misery. I'm about 95% sure they haven't sold a single one, since the last time I bought one a few weeks ago. Now they rest happily in my over-stuffed humidor to await their demise. Since I bought the last two, and they're discontinued and all, I tried to trick the B&M guy into giving me the ultra-cool empty box. He had to think about it for about 30 seconds, before he remembered what kind of box they came in. I didn't get it. Dang it!! I think he almost fell for it.


----------



## baddddmonkey

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got the CI Sunday Special in today. I'm pretty sure it is AB Tempus like everyone had said, but I'll just have to wait and see when I stop by the post office after class!

Now I'm not going to pay attention and think about the cigars the whole time!


----------



## SmokinAce09

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 CAO Soprano
1 Perdoma LTD Reserve Champagne 10th Anniversary
1 Olivia Series G
1 Romio Y Julieta Medallas de Oror Habana Reserve
1 5pack of CAO Gold

I would post pictures, but I can't since I am new here :dude:


----------



## commonsenseman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got some budget smokes from cbid:

-Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Belicoso Maduro (5)
-H. Upmann Demi Tasse (5)
-Flor De Oliva Maduro Robusto (5)
-Indian Tabac Fire Petite Corona Maduro (5)
-Man O' War Ruination Robusto #2 (1)


----------



## TMMT

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Postman just dropped of a nice sampler... RP's, 5 Vegas, Domingo's and a Nicarao and a fiver of Montecristo White!


----------



## Walking Stick

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got my CI Special

2 Soprano Boss
5 RP Decade Toro
5 Tempus Quadrum (surprise)
1 Torano Exodus 1959

$54.80 - I can't complain

~


----------



## Raybird

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Alec Bradley SCR Reserve Robustos - ten of 'em on CI Joe's Daily Deal for 29.95 delivered. These got some great reviews recently, can't wait to try.


----------



## 5.0

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Acid Cold Tea Infusion. I won 3rd place in the Tackiest dressed person at work on Mon. Got to talking to HR lady and said it would be cool to get a gift card to a shopping area that has a smoke shop....
I got a $15 gift card and picked them up last night.


----------



## Snapr

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Onyx Robusto & H. Uppman One will light up tonight!


----------



## CrashTECH

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/256582-isnt-new-disease.html

1 Avo Maduro #2 5 Pack
1 Cusano 18 Paired Maduro Toro 5 Pack
1 Oliva Serie O #4 5 Pack (FREE)
1 Avo Piramides Maduro
1 CAO Brazilia Gol ! Maduro
2 CAO Gold Maduro Torpedo
2 CAO MX2 Toro Maduro
2 Cusano 18 Robusto Natural (FREE)
1 CAO Brazilia Gol ! Maduro (FREE)

Free UPS Ground shipping.

$103.98 - $ 25.00 = $ 78.98 total (or 24 sticks @ $3.29 / stick)


----------



## Demasoni

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Pack of CAO Brazilia GOL! & 5 Pack of Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story.

@Cigar Man Andy

Loving the Opus X perfecto!


----------



## Snapr

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

There are some good deals out there..


----------



## smokin'Jef

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a few CAO Gold maduros to keep on me at the tattoo convention I'll be at all weekend so when I'm bored I'll go outside and relax with a nice cigar.


----------



## roughrider

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

CAO Italia, Cubao, and a few Oliva V.


----------



## commonsenseman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped by a B&M and picked up 2 LGC Serie R #4's, & a Padron 1926 #6.


----------



## slyder

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

DPG Fumadors from HOLTS for $29
Punch Elites Maduros from CI $49 and
Sancho Panza Double Maduro for $45


----------



## Juicestain

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Juicestain said:


> Took a chance on a box of cigars I have not tried yet... but I love maduro wrapper and have read some good reviews of Aganese cigars. Got a box of 25 Arganese Maduro Petit Corona's for $40 from the monster.


Gotta love the ups man. FSS also threw in some little cigar things made by CAO.


----------



## tmanqz

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a Oliva V and a Ashton VSG at my B&M today and when I got home 10 Nester Placianca Lanseros were sitting on my porch.:whoo:


----------



## phresh

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 x DPG Serie JJ Maduro - Selectos

Joe's Jam strikes again. Can't wait to try these.


----------



## tmanqz

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



tmanqz said:


> Picked up a Oliva V and a Ashton VSG at my B&M today and when I got home 10 Nester Placianca Lanseros were sitting on my porch.:whoo:


I mean Nester Miranda ss lanceros. Must be drunk tonight.


----------



## Uruss

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

a box of Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signatures! :smoke2:


----------



## smelvis

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

RP ITC 10th Ann Rob. [bx/20]

Plus a few boxes of the Cohiba Dominican Puros


----------



## eyesack

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



eyesack said:


> I f'd up today...
> *First Class Humidor Sampler* - Cigars International
> which includes:
> 1 - Rocky Patel Connecticut Torpedo
> 1 - Oliva Serie 'G' Toro
> 1 - Padilla Achilles Torpedo
> 1 - Gurkha Park Avenue Torpedo
> 1 - Perdomo Slow-Aged Lot 826 Glorioso
> 1 - 5 Vegas Classic Torpedo
> 1 - Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Robusto Maduro
> 1 - La Herencia Cubana Toro
> 1 - 20-Capacity Desktop Humidor
> and to help fill the rest of that humi I got:
> 10 - Graycliff G2 PGX (sounded like a good deal? 27 bucks?)
> 1 - Drew Estates Culebra
> 
> God I really have to quit buying stuff that I don't have money for! LOL!


Apparently I didn't pull this trigger according to my CI history... I guess the cigar gods are telling me to slow down! Or maybe that's the finance gods! LOL! Either way, I'm kind of glad, since I might pull the trigger on the 2+5 Sopranos' deal on CI instead.


----------



## thebuddha

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

4 - CAO Soprano Boss
5 - Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generosos
5 - Rocky Patel Decade

:smoke::smoke:


----------



## Scott W.

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

you will love those decades, if not, I'll take them off your hands


----------



## Aaron871

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went into a shop down the street that I have never been in before. I didn't even know it was there.

Picked up:
2 RP Edge
2 Primos Hecho a Mano
1 no name one off throwout maduro ($3.50) I'm always in search of a really cheap smoke that is tolerable to me.

The owner came over and handed me a _*Zino Classic*_ as a free gift for coming in, and a new cutter, and a gift cert for a lighter. Really nice guy. He also showed me some exclusive cigars that he had in stock. I don't remember what they were, but they were infused with Jack Daniels. Interesting but most likely not for me.


----------



## maverickdrinker

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

latest acquisitions


----------



## havanajohn

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice score. The Cain cigars look good.


----------



## SMOKE20

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got to get me a 5 pack of the Cain F. Very excited to smoke those. I also grabbed a box of chuchillos cubanos


----------



## StogieNGolf

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 pack assortment of RP
5 pack Don Pepin
Box of Nub 464T maduro
split box of Fuentes Rothschild

...3rd order on the way


----------



## burnsco

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 bundles of Flor De Oliva
1 Box of Joya De Nicaruaga 1970 Consul
1 Box of San Cristobal Supremos


----------



## commonsenseman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today's Haul:

A Onyx Reserve Robusto & a Gurkha Micro Batch TPB-1 (not pictured).

A '06 GOF Carlito Torpedo:










Then lastly but def not leastly a LFD Culebra from '99:


----------



## slyder

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

20 DPG Cuban Classic Robustos from CI for $60


----------



## CrashTECH

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Arrived yesterday!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...sion/256582-isnt-new-disease.html#post2699558


----------



## Jaxon67

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

The Soprano & RP Decade deal. Man....I love me some Decades.


----------



## bxcarracer

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

My B&M got Opus Xes today  I had to grab a couple, My Friend Chris hooked me up all 4 four $40 and a choice of any cigar on the house  And thats why kids you should support your local B&M


----------



## tmanqz

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dam Joe jam!
Just bit on the 10 DPG cc robustos for $35.00.
Never had one, hope I like them. Im sure you'll all trade with me if I dont.


----------



## thebuddha

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Soprano boss
5 Sol Cubano Artisans


----------



## bsief

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

won my first bid on cigar bid
it was an 18 sampler of 5 vegas
never tried the 5 vegas befor
should get them in the mail on Sat.


----------



## bimmian

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Been running my cigar funds ragged lately on ISOMs, so my latest is:
a box of 31 Tat Serie P Corona Gordas along with a few 5-packs, and
a box each of Padron 2000 (N) and Delicias (M), 
from nice ash cigars and BCP, respectively...

I figure those'll keep me puffing for a while without breaking my wallet and taste pretty good, too!


----------



## SmokinAce09

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

My most recent purchases that I just got. 
1- Davidoff Geneve Selection 702
1- Davidoff Geneve Special R
1 Triple 777

And Xikar Premium Butane

Sitting in my Humidor I have waiting Romeo Y Julieta, CAO Soprano, and Olivia G series.


----------



## Stinkdyr

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

4pack Flatbed Brazil Maduro robustos. First time for me trying these, so hope they're good. I like the idea of trying small production, boutique made cigars.
Will write up a review after a few taste tests.


----------



## commonsenseman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got an e-mail today from a B&M that a fresh batch of Opus-X's just came in this morning. So OBVIOUSLY I had to go get a couple. They only let me buy two, so I got two Petite Lancero's, a size I haven't had yet.


----------



## Ray

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 boxes of Rockey Patel ITC 10th. Haven't even tried them yet, but I'm pretty sure I'll love it since I like Rocky's and ITC's.


----------



## maverickdrinker

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 bundles of little havana overruns. 2 bundles of coronas and 1 bundle of robustos


----------



## RedDragon888

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Quintero Box Pressed Corona's :smoke2:


----------



## yzingerr

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

CAO Flavours sampler and a new hygroset hygrometer


----------



## kingback56

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Central america all star sampler from cigar.com. giving them some time in the humi before I smoke one


----------



## Ray

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Man o Wars


----------



## Tarks

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box (25) of Partagas 898's and a box (10) of RyJ Short Churchill's. Yummy!


----------



## Bluegrass

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Not a cigar purchase, but a nice little house for them!!

The Executive Light Burl - Imperfect Humidor - PremiumHumidors


----------



## burnsco

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tarks said:


> Box (25) of Partagas 898's and a box (10) of RyJ Short Churchill's. Yummy!


Nice! :faint:


----------



## RedDragon888

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A bundle of Consuegra Rothschild....gonna allow these babies to age in my humidor. :high5:


----------



## bogner

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Perdomo Habano Maduro
1 Don Pepin My Father robusto

and a nice, used, 150 count humidor on ebay ..


----------



## bxcarracer

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just a few things my friend found hiding in his cabinets at the B&M Except for the RyJ and Hupmann of course, Those I got sumwhere else.


----------



## phresh

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got a collectors box with 10 lanceros. 5 San Cristobal and 5 La Aroma de Cuba EE. Anybody had these? What did you think? Gonna let them rest a little while the try em. I can't wait.


----------



## SMOKE20

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got the Casa fuego CI deal a few days ago. I love this cigar


----------



## asmartbull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

The cooler has some new friends
RASS
MC # 4
BRC
CORO
HDM epi # 2

:smoke2:


----------



## Ndimarco

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Had my first 601 about a week ago (blue label) and was really impressed. So with the advice of others picked up a fiver of the Green labels to try those out.

2 CAO Sopranos Deal on CI, with the 601 Green fiver
The Don Pepin Family (6 Assorted)


----------



## Scott W.

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just delivered, nice..........


----------



## bigmike7685

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

picked up a xikar ex lighter off cigar bid. From my B&M i got a camacho Connecticut and a Te-Amo special edition 99

:cowboyic9:


----------



## Sigarz

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



scottw said:


> Just delivered, nice..........


that is B E A uteeful!


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Omar Ortez Toro's, 1 San Cristabel Robusto, 1 Opus X Perfection X Maduro.


----------



## SmokeRings

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice Scottw and Smitty!!!


----------



## ezmoney5150

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a box of Cain Habano Double Toro at Dad's Cigar Shop.

These are smooth.


----------



## old4x4

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A Nub Maduro 464 torpedo. Don't think I'll get a chance to smoke it today, tho


----------



## Raybird

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Three each of Perdomo Grand Cru Corojo & Conn robustos, the maduro torpedo and the new Patriarch Conn torpedo also. Got some smokin' to do...


----------



## 5.0

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

This the latest purchase that will be here on Mon, in addition to this list I also ordered a 7 stick house blend sampler.
Perdomo ESV
Padilla 1932
Professor Silla ( have with a cup of black coffe no sugar... trust me)
Eo Blend 21( good everyday)
El mejor Espreso.
El mejor emeral
A fernandez(strong)
Man o war(strong)
La vieja habano cameroon
La herencia cubana
flor de oliva
Arganese Nic. Blend.


----------



## Aaron871

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

RP Edge Corojo (hoping this is better than their maduro)
2- Perdomo Habano Corojo (had one of these on a suggestion and it was great, hope these are as good)
2- Oliveros King Habano's
Punch Maduro
St Louis Ray 'G' natural
St Louis Ray 'G' maduro
And I'm going to try another Zino Classic against my better judgment.


----------



## roughrider

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up some Series JJ and Cubao.


----------



## Pugsley

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Oliva V Lanceros
5 RP Vintage 90 Petite Coronas
Box (20) Perdomo Patriarch Epicure

:smoke2:


----------



## 3r1ck

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oliva Serie V Torpedo
My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto
Nub Habano 358
Rocky Patel Decade Robusto

I can't post pictars yet. They all look really good though.


----------



## Juicestain

*re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## SmokeRings

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Juicestain where on earth did you pick up that "toast across America" coffin???
I would love to get my hands on one of them!!!
If you know where to get them or have more, I would be more than willing to buy one or trade for it!!!

Nice score man!!!


----------



## GJProductions

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Juicestain said:


>


May I ask what those are?
Primarily the one with the blue band, it looks very interesting.


----------



## Juicestain

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



SmokeRings said:


> Juicestain where on earth did you pick up that "toast across America" coffin???





GJProductions said:


> May I ask what those are?
> Primarily the one with the blue band, it looks very interesting.


The 2 cigars in the coffin are a FFOX (red band) and DCM (blue band) in a special 6"x55rg size rolled specialty for the 2009 "Toast Across America" Cigar Family Charitable Foundation events. You can get them by attending one of these events and making a minimum donation of $50 to CFCF. Limit of 1 set per person unless you happen to be lucky enough to be able to attend more then 1 of these events. Picked them up on Friday at the CFCF event in Seattle. Plan on letting them rest a few years before toasting them up.

Cigar Family Charitable Foundation


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Juicestain said:


>


Look beautiful. :smoke2:


----------



## Stench

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow, I've got to start finding some events to attend!

Just ordered a few fivers...

5 Vegas Gold Nuggets
Park Avenue 44 Torp
RP Fumas
RP Fusion Lanceros

Did pickup my first San Cristobal at my local B&M this week!


----------



## iRace559

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today I stopped by my local B&M. I picked up two sticks that I've really wanted to try and see what the hype is about. Im going to let them rest for a week or so before giving them a try.

They are:

Opus X Petit Lancero
Ashton VSG Belicoso #1

I paid $11.XX for the VSG and about $17 for the OpusX. They also had the OpusX in XXX for $16 and Double Corona for $24. From what I hear those prices on the OpusX's are pretty good. I might go pick up some more tomorrow. I also noticed they had the 3 Pack Tin of OpusX Perfection X for $64. Is that a good price?


----------



## bxcarracer

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



iRace559 said:


> Today I stopped by my local B&M. I picked up two sticks that I've really wanted to try and see what the hype is about. Im going to let them rest for a week or so before giving them a try.
> 
> They are:
> 
> Opus X Petit Lancero
> Ashton VSG Belicoso #1
> 
> I paid $11.XX for the VSG and about $17 for the OpusX. They also had the OpusX in XXX for $16 and Double Corona for $24. From what I hear those prices on the OpusX's are pretty good. I might go pick up some more tomorrow. I also noticed they had the 3 Pack Tin of OpusX Perfection X for $64. Is that a good price?


Not for me man, my b&m has them for $44, but I guess it all has to do where you live and all that jazz. and $24 for a double, good lord. $17 here  I love SC


----------



## iRace559

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



bxcarracer said:


> Not for me man, my b&m has them for $44, but I guess it all has to do where you live and all that jazz. and $24 for a double, good lord. $17 here  I love SC


You can always buy a pack for me and ship it here:heh:


----------



## bogner

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 HdM LE 2009
2 Monte Petit Edmundo
1 Oliva Serie V double robusto
1 Puck 65% 100 count - to humidify my second humidor :smoke2:


----------



## SmokeRings

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Juicestain said:


> The 2 cigars in the coffin are a FFOX (red band) and DCM (blue band) in a special 6"x55rg size rolled specialty for the 2009 "Toast Across America" Cigar Family Charitable Foundation events. You can get them by attending one of these events and making a minimum donation of $50 to CFCF. Limit of 1 set per person unless you happen to be lucky enough to be able to attend more then 1 of these events. Picked them up on Friday at the CFCF event in Seattle. Plan on letting them rest a few years before toasting them up.
> 
> Cigar Family Charitable Foundation


Awesome Justin thanks for the link! There is and event the day before my birthday right here in Fort Lauderdale!!! Ill definitely be there, theres one a week after to about 2 hours away, maybe Ill hit that one up too.

my most recent:
2 Opus X robusto
1 San Cristobal robusto
2 Illusione ECCJ
1 Room 101 (by Camacho) toro?
1 My Father Le Bijou
1 RP OWR Lancero
+ a few more but I cant remember lol


----------



## eboniknight

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 Perdomo Habano Corojo
2 Perdomo Habano Maduro
1 CAO Brazilla
1 Perdomo 10th Anniversary Reserve Champaign
:smoke2:


----------



## Cigar Runner

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 El Credito Serie R
2 CAO Extreme:smoke2:


----------



## Dom

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



iRace559 said:


> Today I stopped by my local B&M. I picked up two sticks that I've really wanted to try and see what the hype is about. Im going to let them rest for a week or so before giving them a try.
> 
> They are:
> 
> Opus X Petit Lancero
> Ashton VSG Belicoso #1
> 
> I paid $11.XX for the VSG and about $17 for the OpusX. They also had the OpusX in XXX for $16 and Double Corona for $24. From what I hear those prices on the OpusX's are pretty good. I might go pick up some more tomorrow. I also noticed they had the 3 Pack Tin of OpusX Perfection X for $64. Is that a good price?


the xxx are $11 at my B&M


----------



## dubels

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

OpusX are pretty expensive here. I might have to hit up some puffers for a tin, but then again I should at least smoke one of the Opus X Criminal sent me first. I wanted to grab a tin as a gift for someone but at $80 I went ahead and pieced together a 5er for the person for around $55.

Tempus Imperator
VSG Wizard
La Aroma de Cuba EE #5
Cain Torpedo Maduro 
Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles


----------



## iRace559

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I went back to my B&M today and regretfully picked up an OpusX XXX for 18 bucks after tax. Unfortunately there the only place around here that I know of that sells them.


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wish my b&m was opened on Sundays or I'd of been there today.


----------



## thebayratt

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> Wish my b&m was opened on Sundays or I'd of been there today.


 Isn't today monday???

I just got 
Punch London Club
Oliva V Lancero
2 Gurkha Titan
2 Gurkha Aniversary
2 Gurkha Beauty

The Gurkhas were $13 for the the three and I grabbed two sets.


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

lol wow I didn't even know what day it was, could of swore yesterday was sunday. That's what happens when you don't have a job.


----------



## gaberox

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> lol wow I didn't even know what day it was, could of swore yesterday was sunday. That's what happens when you don't have a job.


Ah the days of the unemployed boy do I miss that time in my life. Now I slave for the man again ha ha.

Anyway bought the DPG Delectable Dozen from CI for 32.50. What a steal right now, its usually 39.99 but cheaper for national cigar month. It has 2 Cuban Classics 2 Blue labels 2 JJs 2 JJ maduros 2 5 Vegas Miamis and 2 DPG CI legends for 32 friggen 50. Now thats a steal no doubt.

Also went to the B&M down the street from me wich is the Tampa Humidor best prices on singles. Picked up a 601 red label torpedo off clearence for only 6 bucks. Got a 601 Blue toro a La Flor double ligero chisel maduro and a Cubao churchill.Also threw in a Tabak Especial toro just to try out of curiosity. Im actually going back tomorrow to grab some more 601 reds off the clearence table. Saw some of the toros and churchills sitting there as well. Some of them had quite a bit of plume so Im curious about those.

They also have some Opus X but not sure if Im willing to shell out the dough. What do you guys think? Are they worth it?


----------



## ara806

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 BOX of Opus X Perfexion X and 6 Camacho Liberty from my local smoke shop. I pestered the owner about3 months for the box of opus.


----------



## redvette

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got in on CI's daily deal yesterday,20 perdomo slow aged for $30... Herd they make a good daily smoke/yard gar.


----------



## woodted

*re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## bxcarracer

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A tin of Perfection X
A Cohiba EXtRA vIG 
2 Macanudo 68'


----------



## bxcarracer

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



iRace559 said:


> I went back to my B&M today and regretfully picked up an OpusX XXX for 18 bucks after tax. Unfortunately there the only place around here that I know of that sells them.


Holly crap dude, Im sorry to tell you its $9.75 here. :/, and I personally dont think the XXX is the best size for opus really. Perfection X or Robusto all the way!


----------



## ejgarnut

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

latest scores include...
from cbid
La Perla Habana Black Pearl Morado Toro - 5 Pack

from thompson
CAO CRIOLLO CONQUISTADOR box
Perfect Gift Sampler (Cohiba, Rocky Patel, Gurkha, CAO, Cusano & More) - 8 Cigars
Cohiba & Friends Sampler (Rocky Patel, Torano, CAO, Cusano & More) - 10 Cigars

i must be getting burnt out on cbid, only 1 buy this week:ask:


----------



## gaberox

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went back to the Tampa Humidor today. Picked up 2 RP Autumn collection 1 toro 1 torp. 3 601 red churchills and a RP 1961 toro. The new RPs are really nice looking cigars. With very tasty looking wrappers.


----------



## mlbar1153

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

This is what I picked up.


----------



## smokin'Jef

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

15 stick sampler Nica Libre
Mixed sampler Nub
Mixed sampler Perdomo Resrv 10th Annivesary


----------



## veteranvmb

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

47 assorted cigars from rosarios dominican hand rolled. Has become my go to cigar more and more. 
I plan on laying down a hundred to two hundred, before the winter sets in, for next fall and winter. A little aging does miracles for these. 
I was their yesterday, and the owner/roller--francisco rosario, gave me two from his personal stash, that had 3 months on them. I didnt smoke one of them, but another from the humidor. 
It was the second best cigar I have ever smoked in my life.

Much regards Jerry


----------



## mistabman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I've recently gotten a couple 5 packs from Cigarmonster. First it was an Oliva O torpedo 5 pack for 14.98, and then recently a Montecristo Platinum robusto 5 pack for 19.98. not too shabby!


----------



## tdkimer

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got this UPS delivery from the Monster.
box of Oliva V Figurado


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



tdkimer said:


> Just got this UPS delivery from the Monster.
> box of Oliva V Figurado


Licking my lips just looking at them. Enjoy!


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Saw that they had a sampler of 20 Rocky Patel Royal Vintage (the purple band exclusive to cigar.com) and put a bid on for $65... said they would get back to me.. finally accepted this morning at 9AM... been wanting to try these but they aren't on Cbid and cant find any deals on these.. I think this is the best I could do. $71.50 shipped... I dont think thats bad

Also with the free shipping promo picked up 4 of the 5 pack madness with the CAO Sopranos and got the 5'ers of RP Decade Toros.. sooooooo it was 8 CAO Soprano Boss and 20 RP Decade Toros for $120 shipped!


----------



## Demasoni

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up

1 Partagas Black Magnifico
1 CAO LX2
Wolf V-cutter
and a new lighter


----------



## burnsco

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box of Partagas Shorts
1 box of San Cristobal De La Habana El Principe

:smoke2:


----------



## m3guy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a Padron 1964 Maduro Sampler box and 2 Casa Magna Gran Toros from one of my local B&M.


----------



## eyesack

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just grabbed a 5-er of Arganese ML3... Dunno if they're good yet, haven't heard/read much about em. I got them to sit on for a while since I hear they pack a wallop. At just under 12 bucks I couldn't resist! I'll forgo a few trips to Mickey D's for that!


----------



## baddddmonkey

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Pack of 5 Vegas Cask Strength II. I'm excited to get my hands on some more of these!


----------



## m3guy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got 1/2 lb of Heartfelt Beads and 4 Tubes. Thanks Dave.


----------



## inanevoyage

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I picked up 3 cigars from Leavitt and Peirce in Harvard Square Monday night.

1997 Cusano Corojo toro

Rocky Patel The Edge torpedo corojo

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990.

I also picked up a sweet wood/steel v-cutter.


----------



## Arge

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got these yesterday from CigarMonster for $21.98

Arganese 12 Cigar Collection

*2* Arganese CL3 Robusto Natural (5 x 50) 
*2* Arganese Cameroon Robusto Natural (5 x 50) 
*2* Arganese Connecticut Robusto Natural (5 x 50) 
*2* Arganese ML3 Robusto Maduro (5 x 50) 
*2* Arganese Maduro Robusto Maduro (5 x 50) 
*2* Arganese Nicaraguan Robusto Natural (5 x 50)


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Macanudo Hyde Park Cafe
2 Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Churchills

The RyJ's were enjoyed by my cousin and myself at our 10th class reunion. He gave me a lecture about how you could tell they were great cigars because of this and that. He took a vacation to the DR i believe and learned all about cigars. They were fantastic smokes though!

I enjoyed one of the Macs on the balcony of a nice hotel on a get away weekend with my wife, great smoke, even better weekend!!! The other Mac is resting in the Humi.

The off topic thing is that I bought them at a place called the Havana club, but with the new laws in the city, I couldn't smoke them there, I had to step outside if i wanted to smoke :frusty:


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



inanevoyage said:


> I picked up 3 cigars from Leavitt and Peirce in Harvard Square Monday night.
> 
> 1997 Cusano Corojo toro
> 
> Rocky Patel The Edge torpedo corojo
> 
> Rocky Patel Vintage 1990.
> 
> I also picked up a sweet wood/steel v-cutter.


Daggum, I am super jealous of this buy. I know for a fact that all of those are great smokes as i have enjoyed several of each! nice!!


----------



## inanevoyage

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



bigdaddysmoker said:


> Daggum, I am super jealous of this buy. I know for a fact that all of those are great smokes as i have enjoyed several of each! nice!!


Gordon, you weren't kidding. I tried the Edge on Monday and it was a solid smoke. My only complaint was that it had a bit of a tough drag on it, which I was not used to.

Last night I paired the '97 Cusano with a glass of Chivas, while watching Scare Tactics with my girl. THAT was an excellent way to kill an otherwise uneventful Tuesday night.

Since we have similar tastes, maybe you have a recommendation for what comes next? I am looking forward to my first cigarbid.com purchase, fwiw.


----------



## JoeyBear

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



baddddmonkey said:


> 10 Pack of 5 Vegas Cask Strength II. I'm excited to get my hands on some more of these!


How are those? Are they Nic tobaccos throughout?

I picked up: box of 601 blue robustos, 20 GAR grand robustos, box of Maria Mancini maddies, and something else but I forget :heh:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

'98 Upmann Connie #1's


----------



## RBGTAG

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up an Oliva V, Oliva O, and a local boutique brand from Ybor City while in Fl with my family. Smoked one for my grandmother who passed.


----------



## bxcarracer

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 la aroma de Cuba
1 patel bros
1 la escepcion edicon limitada


----------



## Robudda723

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1- Oliva O Series
1-La Vieja Habana
1-Quorum

The owner of the shop gave me a couple of #59 factory throwouts for free to see if I might like for my everyday cigar.


----------



## weezel32

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Grabbed the 5 Vegas Relics off the jam today. Still have some Diesels on the way. Yesterday, I received my La Herencia Cubanos, HDM Petites and EGB minis.


----------



## m3guy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I ordered 1 Box Casa Magna Belicoso and 1 Box Padron Magnum from CigarPlace. These are my first 2 boxes. I think I should get them by Friday.


----------



## Slaterstogies

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

i just bought a 20 cigar sampler of a user on here i have no clue what im getting but i hope theyre dank


----------



## iRace559

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got my first C-Bid shipment and another is on the way. I understand now why its called the devil site.

5 Pack of RP 1992 Petite Corona Seconds.


----------



## 3r1ck

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1- San Cristobal Supremo
1- CAO America Potomac
1- Padron 3000 Natural
1- Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur King Arthur

The date on the UPC code of my San Cristobal says 4/9/2008 with significant yellowing of the celophane, I'm excited. The dates on the Excalibur and Padron are much more recent.


----------



## JCK

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked these Oliva V Lanceros up last Thursday at a Tinderbox Going out of Business Sale.


----------



## Frinkiac7

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box ERDM Lunch Club


----------



## bxcarracer

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 montecristo #4
1R&J Habana Reserve
1R&J Habana Maduro
1 RP ITC
1 Diamond Crown
1 Cain
1 Winston Churchill by Davidoff
1 Partagas 1846


----------



## eyesack

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



JCK said:


> Picked these Oliva V Lanceros up last Thursday at a Tinderbox Going out of Business Sale.


Tinderbox? Like the online store? Or something else? Any more info/stuff left to buy?


----------



## eyesack

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oh yeah and this:








Don Lino Africa and a cheapie 3 dollar v-cutter. Works fine though!


----------



## JCK

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



eyesack said:


> Tinderbox? Like the online store? Or something else? Any more info/stuff left to buy?


This was a local Tinderbox Franchise B&M that had been in business 32 years. They closed their doors today I think.


----------



## tmanqz

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dam monster got me on 5 pack Perdomo champayne 10th anni robusto, $15.00.
Will the madness ever end.:hand:


----------



## maverickdrinker

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

nice pick ups everyone. here is the latest edition to the humi


----------



## eyesack

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



JCK said:


> This was a local Tinderbox Franchise B&M that had been in business 32 years. They closed their doors today I think.


Oh that's sad!!!! I'm sorry to hear that...


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



tmanqz said:


> Dam monster got me on 5 pack Perdomo champayne 10th anni robusto, $15.00.
> Will the madness ever end.:hand:


I see this pop up a couple times a week, patiently waiting for the maduros to pop up.


----------



## tmanqz

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> I see this pop up a couple times a week, patiently waiting for the maduros to pop up.


Dam Monster already bit me thursday on some DPG blues.
I need to delete the monster from my favorite's list.


----------



## SureShot81

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Padron 45 years
1 DPG Maduro
2 Liga Privada
1 MK
1 CG4
1 Cruzado
1 Yester Miranda Special Selection
1 Yester Miranda Miami
1 Joya de Nicaragua
1 My Father "La Bijou"
1 My Father
1 of the cheaper Tats (I think it is called Ambos Mundos)
and a partridge in a pear tree


----------



## R10

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got in some Five Packs:

J. Fuego delirium
Oliva V
Perdomo Habano
RP Edge
RP Edge Lite

Also got he Cubao sampler - 7 Cigars - all sizes

Everything resting in the humi at 65 - It's so hard not to fire one up - they all look good.


----------



## loft306

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

gotta a box on the way

Sancho Panza dbl. maduro cerventes


----------



## 5.0

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I wet to a Drew Estates event at my local B&M.
Met Rick with DE and he is crazy (in a good way)

Anyway I bought 8:
Atom Maduro
Extrordinary Larry
Toast
Tobak Coffee
2 Kuba Maduro
Kuba Kuba
Nasty
I got 1 free Acid Natural
Got 2 more for letting the B&M owner know that DE did not have them list on their website as a Drew Estates retailer
Freebies:
DE hat and a pretty cool cutter, and an Acid Toast box.

It was a good time, and the surprise.....my wife wanted to go so she picked me up from work and we made a date of it.


----------



## Mike G.

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Two CAO Soprano's and five Sol Cubano Artisan's. I saw that cigar international was having a deal of buy two Soprano's and get a five pack of your choice. So my friend and I went up there last night and I was delighted to find the Sol Cubano's on the list.


----------



## baddddmonkey

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

One massive 750ML Bottle of Johnnie Walker Black
10 5 Vegas Cask Strength Toro
2 RP Edge Corojo Toro
2 Padilla '68 Robusto
2 Camacho Coyolar 
Joha de Nic Celebracion Toro

A good Cbid week. An even better next few months with the JW Black!


----------



## inanevoyage

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



baddddmonkey said:


> One massive 750ML Bottle of Johnnie Walker Black
> 10 5 Vegas Cask Strength Toro
> 2 RP Edge Corojo Toro
> 2 Padilla '68 Robusto
> 2 Camacho Coyolar
> Joha de Nic Celebracion Toro
> 
> A good Cbid week. An even better next few months with the JW Black!


mg:

What a nice buy!

Black Label is my go-to for blended. That is, when I don't have a bottle of Glenlivet 15 laying around.

Also, try pairing Chivas Regal (neat) with your next medium cameroon. :nod:


----------



## inanevoyage

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Montecristo White Churchill (Smoking this now. Not a fan of milds, come to find out, and especially not at $10/stick. Live and learn!)

1 Onyx Reserve robusto. (Great smoke, had it just after lunch. Did not pair well with my Magic Hat #9 ale. Burned a bit quick for how much I was enjoying it. Next time I'm going with a larger stick.)

1 Saint Luis Rey Titan Maduro. (This is a monster, and I'm anxious to see how I'll handle it. So far it will be the darkest wrapper with the largest ring gauge that I've had.)

1 Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature. (I had one of these last week that was superb. Going to let this one sit for a week or so.)


----------



## orca99usa

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ten-pack of 5 Vegas Cask Strength.


----------



## mikevember

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I picked up a few sticks after a few recommendations

La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero
La Flor Dominicana Reserva Especial
Zino Classic No.7
AVO No. 3

I had the Zino this morning and it was a little too light for me. I am very excited about the Double Ligero, I was told its a very strong cigar.


----------



## J.W.

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

R y J Reserve Real Churchill
R.P. 1999 Connecticut 
Oliva Ser. G 
Gurka Ancient Warrior
CAO Gold

J.W.


----------



## Nismo#12

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2-CAO Sopranos Boss's w/ 5-pack RP decade Toros (CI deal)
CI humi with 8-cigar Sampler

Gave the humi 8-stick sampler and half of the Sopranoe and RPS to my buddy for his b-day


----------



## domerthefrog

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 pounds of beads and 2 mesh bags for the coolerdor project!


----------



## dj1340

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some of my favorites

http://i680.photobucket.com/albums/vv164/dj1340/DSCN0106.jpg?t=1255979589


----------



## Aaron871

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



dj1340 said:


> Some of my favorites
> 
> http://i680.photobucket.com/albums/vv164/dj1340/DSCN0106.jpg?t=1255979589


That looks sooooo nice...


----------



## commonsenseman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Love those 64's!


----------



## eyesack

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just grabbed a Xikar humidifier tube and an Oliva V. My B&M guy hook me up with a free Hoya de Havana. Never had it before, but he said I'd like it! He also gave JohnnySmokestar a MAXX! Woohoo!


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## dustinhayden

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

6-RP Summer Collection 08' Toro
6-Perdomo Habano Maduro Robusto
1-RP Royal Vintage Toro


----------



## gehrig97

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Waiting on a shipment of Padron 45 maduros ("the hammer").

Please, _please_ be half as good as the hype!


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 OpusX, Cain Maddy, new LADC Blend and Cuesta Rey Brickhouse


----------



## Midian

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Did a JR drive by and picked up

Bolivar Cofradia 
El Rey Del Mundo Cafe Noir (great quickie smokes)
Belinda Black Exquisito

Then a CI maduro run and grabbed the Majestic Maduro sampler

Graycliff 1666 Torpedo
Padilla Obsidian Belicoso
5 Vegas Series A Archetype

And then dropped over to ammunitiontogo.com and picked up a slew of .223 to even out the purchase!


----------



## xxxntu

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Rocky Patel 1961


----------



## Mitch

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



xxxntu said:


> Rocky Patel 1961


i was going to buy a few the other day. I found a deal on a different line of Rocky Patel, they were buy one get one free. Let me know how they are, I will pick some up this weekend.


----------



## Mitch

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



dj1340 said:


> Some of my favorites
> 
> http://i680.photobucket.com/albums/vv164/dj1340/DSCN0106.jpg?t=1255979589


MMM Padron. A dream of mine, I am sure you will enjoy...


----------



## commonsenseman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Finally got my order today, they look tasty.


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



commonsenseman said:


> Finally got my order today, they look tasty.


Man people need to quit bringing these up, I'm to broke to dig into insurance money for this.


----------



## commonsenseman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> Man people need to quit bringing these up, I'm to broke to dig into insurance money for this.


Pretty cheap smokes, $8 for the four.


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



commonsenseman said:


> Pretty cheap smokes, $8 for the four.


When you're digging in the couch for change to gas up your car you know you're broke.

I'm just crossing my fingers I can land a job here soon. Man this crap sucks.


----------



## JDubb760

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

my latest purchase was probably 5 Vegas series classics. they were a pretty good cigar in my opinon.


----------



## Qball

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up some singles today...

Padron 3000
Oliva Series G
Rocky Patel SunGrown
Rock Patel Decade
AVO No 2

And finally... I spoiled Myself

Padron 1926 40th Anniversary


----------



## JCK

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I dropped in to see the only retailer in Georgia slated to get the Tatuaje Dracs today. Unfortunately out of the 6 boxes of Dracs and few boxes of Boris, they've all been pre-sold. It did not stop me from picking up the following. The LFD Habana wrapper was given to me by the store owner, just a damaged stick that needs to be smoked. Apparently the LFD is the Coronado Blend with a Habana wrapper. We'll see how she smokes as soon as I shake this cold.

The La Aurora Cien Lanceros is a new size to me. I'm excited about this one since the Lancero is my favorite Vitola. Picked up a tin of the Winston Churchill Spitfires to give that blend another taste. I can't stomach paying $15+ for the full size options.


----------



## bxcarracer

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

4 Punch Uppercuts
1 Gurkha Louis XIII crap
1 Opus Perfection X
1 Quesada 35th Anni
1 Nestor Miranda 20th Anni


----------



## iRace559

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Xikar xi2 cutter. Finally an upgrade over the POS i was using.


----------



## ekengland07

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got the two on the left at the local B&M while picking up something I already sent out. The Pinar's were a five pack, but my buddy smoked one tonight at the local herf (he didn't care it just arrived... had to try it he said). He made it about 2/3 the way through and started sweating and had to quit. He smokes fairly regularly with me, but couldn't handle this one. First time I've seen that out of him.


----------



## Flux

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

^^^ That Pinar Oscura (that IS an Oscura right?) is a fine cigar.

I picked up three singles today. 1 Cain Natural, 1 Sancho Panza Torp, and 1 CAO America Perfecto.


----------



## ekengland07

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Flux said:


> ^^^ That Pinar Oscura (that IS an Oscura right?) is a fine cigar.
> 
> I picked up three singles today. 1 Cain Natural, 1 Sancho Panza Torp, and 1 CAO America Perfecto.


It is and it smelled great. I'm going to let them rest a bit before lighting one up, but it will happen soon.


----------



## denarok

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I made my first purchase on the cigarbid finally won something

5 pack of Oliva G Maduro Robusto - never tried these before have been wating to try them in Maduro but could never find them only the cameroon, got them for $15 total

5 pack of RP 1990 Vintage petite corona seconds for the cold weather coming up - $9


----------



## domerthefrog

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Is that the Felipe Gregorio Sereno?



ekengland07 said:


> Got the two on the left at the local B&M while picking up something I already sent out. The Pinar's were a five pack, but my buddy smoked one tonight at the local herf (he didn't care it just arrived... had to try it he said). He made it about 2/3 the way through and started sweating and had to quit. He smokes fairly regularly with me, but couldn't handle this one. First time I've seen that out of him.


----------



## JGD

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Used the devil site a little but over the past couple days. Here's what I won:

Padron 1964 Anniversary Series Superior Maduro - 5-Pack - $41
Legends Series - Camacho - 5-Pack - $13

3 - 5 Vegas Classic Robusto 
3 - 5 Vegas Gold Robusto 
3 - El Mejor Emerald Robusto 
3 - El Mejor Espresso Robusto 
For $19


----------



## bogner

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



JCK said:


> The La Aurora Cien Lanceros is a new size to me. I'm excited about this one since the Lancero is my favorite Vitola.


man, that is one good looking cigar!

just bought the following myself:

3x Padron 1926 No 35 Maduro
4x Perdomo 10th Anni Maduro Epicure
1x 5-pack Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro Robusto


----------



## arodgers

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a 5 pack of CAO Brazilia Gol's. I love the Italias, so it's time to try the Brazilia.


----------



## eyesack

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



denarok said:


> I made my first purchase on the cigarbid finally won something
> 
> 5 pack of Oliva G Maduro Robusto - never tried these before have been wating to try them in Maduro but could never find them only the cameroon, got them for $15 total
> 
> 5 pack of RP 1990 Vintage petite corona seconds for the cold weather coming up - $9


Awwwww snap! I believe you might need this!!








ahahaha welcome to the slope!!!


----------



## denarok

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



arodgers said:


> Picked up a 5 pack of CAO Brazilia Gol's. I love the Italias, so it's time to try the Brazilia.


Those are awesome the Brazilla, I really like the taste of it, just don't do what I did and have it on an empty stomache



eyesack said:


> Awwwww snap! I believe you might need this!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahahaha welcome to the slope!!!


yep...you are right..LOL


----------



## eyesack

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

My recent and probably last purchase till warm weather is this:








to house these:








but now, I think I need one of these...


----------



## ekengland07

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got the Today's Cigar Surprise Sunday deal. Supposed to be 5 sticks, but they sent 6. Sorry for the poor quality, but my wife has the camera and I had to use the cell.


----------



## bigmike7685

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

picked this up off CI 10 cao 65th ton ton.:spider:


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Greetings NICHOLAS, 
Thank you for your recent offer on:

Graycliff Chateau Gran Cru Series, Presidente, Box of 25: $190.00 for 1 unit.($190.00 total)

Congratulations your offer was Accepted!

Nommmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flux

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

100 Anos Belicoso X2
Opus Fuente Fuente 
Opus Perf 5 
Opus Lancero X2

No complaints here.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went to Pete's yesterday, specifically looking for new things to try. Their ads say they're in "the ugly yellow building", which, if anything, is an understatement. In a town where ugly architecture is a blood-sport, they're sort of the gold standard. You should see our new poured-concrete convention center, but I digress...

Never tried either of the RyJ's or the ERDM, the Breva, I've not had the maduro, the HdM is a bigger size than I've had. The Curlyhead is the only one I've had before.

The yellow-band Cohiba, I bought because I've never actually seen one of them before. I'm not a big Cohiba fan anyway, but I got it for the novelty, and it was only $4.10. They had a total of three sizes, in unmarked wooden mini-crates, so I had no idea what they were. I think I'm going to try it in a few minutes to see if it deserves its terrible reputation.

I was really hoping to pick up a Hemingway Signature to try, since they carry a fair number of Fuente products, but they didn't have any Hemingways at all. I was pretty disappointed in their walk-in, actually. There was lots and lots of empty shelf space, and there was a lot more of it taken up with ultra-cheap stuff, most of which I'd never even heard of. They've got to be hurting pretty bad. As usual, I was the only customer in the store, except for one guy who came in as I was leaving, looking for something they didn't have.


----------



## bxcarracer

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Macanudo 1968's TORO's They have been sitting there since the Store got em and never refilled them. Now they are aged, and at $4 bucks cheaper since they been sitting there a while. Gotta love it


----------



## bxcarracer

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got a new humidor:









And a few sticks to compliment them: 









Got all of this for rather cheap, under 150 for the whole lot. And Again kids more and more reasons to befriend your local B&M


----------



## smelvis

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dammit
Padron 1926 80Year Maduro box of 8
Perfecto tapered at both ends. Rated 95 in Cigar Insider the highest score of the year!

I sure hope they are as good as I hear!


----------



## commonsenseman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Dammit
> Padron 1926 80Year Maduro box of 8
> Perfecto tapered at both ends. Rated 95 in Cigar Insider the highest score of the year!
> 
> I sure hope they are as good as I hear!


Ah hahahaha, a box of 8 eh? Very nicely done good sir!


----------



## smelvis

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



commonsenseman said:


> Ah hahahaha, a box of 8 eh? Very nicely done good sir!


Your review and mrsmitty's reminder of the 25% made me do it.
thanks


----------



## dubels

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Oliva Serie V Maduros and 10 AB Tempus


----------



## burnsco

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

party shorts
boli pc
rascc


----------



## eyesack

*re: What's your latest purchase?*










Had to grab a few sticks at the Ortsac event. Pretty impressed about prices over at this B&M. 2 bucks or so for the crappy Fuente and I think 6.75 for the Punch! The Ortsac was also about 6.75; it was OK but I think was too fresh.


----------



## ignite223

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Purchased a box of Rocky Patel's new Nording Torpedos. I have enjoyed 2 since last Thursday. Very nice medium-full smoke.


----------



## bxcarracer

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Dona Flor Robusto
1 ITC Robusto
1 My Father Robust
1 Gurkha Warlord
2 Saint Luis Rey Series G
1 Winston Churchhill
1 Opus xXx
1 601 Green Label
1 Siglo Maduro
1 LFD Chisel
1 Davidoff Maduro
1 king B

Gotta Fill up that new humi


----------



## JDubb760

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

My latest purchase now is 
Cao Italias
Gold Maduros
Oliva V 
Dominican Selection


----------



## weezel32

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hit up Milo's in Edwardsville, IL today. First time there. Small humidor room, but I grabbed some great sticks I am eager to smoke.

Fuente Hemmingway
Fuente OpusX
Padron 26
Padron 64 Anniversary
Cain Maduro
Fuente Petits


----------



## triad47

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Camacho Pre-Embargo 3-pk.
EdgeStar TWR282S


----------



## smelvis

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Dammit
> Padron 1926 80Year Maduro box of 8
> Perfecto tapered at both ends. Rated 95 in Cigar Insider the highest score of the year!
> 
> I sure hope they are as good as I hear!


Well I just can't help myself I went ahead and used the 25% off to add to my evil ways. LOL

Tonight, being the only one still awake, while most sane people sleep I keep shopping. :help::help::help::help::help::help::help:

24 2286 Padron 1926 No.35 Maduro

4 1246 Padron 1964 Anniversary Exclusivo Natural 50 x 5 1/2

4 1256 Padron 1964 Anniversary Principe Maduro 46 x 4 1/2


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

FINALLY! I've missed every deal on the Camacho Triple Mads that cigarmonster has had, finally grabbed a 5er for $23. Early birthday present to myself lol.


----------



## RobustBrad

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Happy early birthday. Enjoy those!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Juicestain

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a few goodies at the B&M today.

1 Tatauje Drac
2 Tatauje Boris
1 Tatauje Havana VI (did not make it home)
1 Opus X Double Corona
1 My Father #2

Also a few cutters for the xmas ammo stockpile. :mischief:


----------



## Justified Degenerate

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 El baton robusto
2 Tatuaje Havana Angeles
2 Casa Magna Robusto

Came out to $23, not bad at all


----------



## arodgers

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Couple samplers on the bid last night.

6 - Cohiba Pequenos

1 - Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generoso
1 - Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979
1 - Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Belicoso
1 - Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Maduro Selectos
1 - Don Pepin Garcia Tabacos Baez Monarca

1 - CAO America Monument
1 - CAO Brazilia Samba
1 - CAO Criollo Pato
1 - CAO Gold Corona
1 - CAO Italia Novella
1 - CAO L'Anniversaire Cameroon Belicoso
1 - CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro Belicoso
1 - CAO Mx2 Belicoso
1 - CAO The Sopranos Edition Associate
1 - CAO Vision Prana
1 - CAO Travel Humidor

Plus Joe's Sunday Suprise.


----------



## RobustBrad

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice CAO sampler there. I"m sure you'll enjoy that.


----------



## R10

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Perdomo Habano Corojo Presidentes - 20
DPG Serie JJ Sublimes - 20
Oliva V Churchills - 5 pack


----------



## thebayratt

*re: What's your latest purchase?*










A great (Shortstory) and three new ones I've been eyeing!


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



thebayratt said:


> A great (Shortstory) and three new ones I've been eyeing!


What cigar is to the very right?


----------



## Zeb Zoober

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Last week:

Arturo Fuente God of Fire Carlito 2006 Double Robusto - 3 Pack
Arturo Fuente God of Fire Don Carlos 2006 Double Robusto - 3 Pack
La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel - 10 pack
Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Robusto - 5 Pack
CAO Brazilia Gol - 5 pack
Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Sixty - 5 pack
Oliva Serie 'V' Torpedo - 5 pack
Oliva Serie 'V' Figurado - 5 pack
Tatiana Mocha Eden Robusto - 5 pack
Cain Maduro Double Toro by Oliva - 5 pack
ACID Liquid - 5-Pack
XIKAR Burgandy Xi2 cutter
125 count Humidor

This week so far:

Nub 466 Box-Press Torpedo Cameroon - 5-Pack
Edge by Rocky Patel Toro Maduro - 5-Pack
Edge by Rocky Patel Toro Corojo - 5-Pack
Alec Bradley Tempus Sampler - Box of 5
Hydra 'SM' Electronic Humidifier
2 Hydra Electronic Humidifier Refill Cartridge
Nub 460 Maduro
Padron 1926 80th Anniversary
Litto Gomez Diez Chisel

The mail man hates me because he is constantly having to walk to the door to deliver my mail instead of being able to leave it in the mailbox. On the bright side, Cbid loves me!


----------



## Space Ace

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Against my better judgement, I pulled the trigger on CI's Sunday Surprise 5-pack. Also grabbed a 10 pack of Camacho Corojos, and a single of the Liga Privada No. 9 since I've been hearing good things.


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zeb Zoober said:


> Last week:
> 
> Arturo Fuente God of Fire Carlito 2006 Double Robusto - 3 Pack
> Arturo Fuente God of Fire Don Carlos 2006 Double Robusto - 3 Pack
> La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel - 10 pack
> Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Robusto - 5 Pack
> CAO Brazilia Gol - 5 pack
> Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Sixty - 5 pack
> Oliva Serie 'V' Torpedo - 5 pack
> Oliva Serie 'V' Figurado - 5 pack
> Tatiana Mocha Eden Robusto - 5 pack
> Cain Maduro Double Toro by Oliva - 5 pack
> ACID Liquid - 5-Pack
> XIKAR Burgandy Xi2 cutter
> 125 count Humidor
> 
> This week so far:
> 
> Nub 466 Box-Press Torpedo Cameroon - 5-Pack
> Edge by Rocky Patel Toro Maduro - 5-Pack
> Edge by Rocky Patel Toro Corojo - 5-Pack
> Alec Bradley Tempus Sampler - Box of 5
> Hydra 'SM' Electronic Humidifier
> 2 Hydra Electronic Humidifier Refill Cartridge
> Nub 460 Maduro
> Padron 1926 80th Anniversary
> Litto Gomez Diez Chisel
> 
> The mail man hates me because he is constantly having to walk to the door to deliver my mail instead of being able to leave it in the mailbox. On the bright side, Cbid loves me!


:jaw: Sir you have a freaking problem lol. Enjoy those cigars tho.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> :jaw: Sir you have a freaking problem lol. Enjoy those cigars tho.


My wife agrees with you.

When I get into something, I tend to go all in.

I love this new hobby. It compliments my home beer brewing very well. Aging the cigars is like brewing a batch of beer. That's half the fun for me. Smoking the aged cigar and drinking a good home brew is the second half of the fun.

Now admittedly, I haven't been at it long enough to have a well aged batch of cigars yet.


----------



## SmokinGun22

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just went to the local B&M and picked up a Room 101 cigar made by Comacho and it was very good. Not the typical Comacho cigar which seems to overpower me this was a medium bodied cigar with some cocoa and cedar flavors. Now wasn't an overly eventful cigar with changing flavors throughout but nice consistent smoke that was good the whole way.

arty:


----------



## smokin nightly

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Last night I picked up a couple of LADC Edicion Especial #5...I cant wait to smoke these!


----------



## triad47

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought 15 of the Cinco Vegas Cask Strengths yesterday


----------



## andrew s

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

^ I picked up 10 of the same, haven't had one yet but have been wanting to give them a try.


----------



## RobustBrad

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



triad47 said:


> Just bought 15 of the Cinco Vegas Cask Strengths yesterday


Bought 10 of those also. From what I hear make sure you eat a solid meal before tackling one of those bad boys.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## veeref

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Received yesterday from the devil site...

(5) Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Selectos Maduro
(5) 5 Vegas Series 'A' Atomic

^^ I've heard good things about DPG, so I figured I'd pull the trigger on these.

And my mailbox place just told my I have a package today, which was on backorder from 3 months ago of..

(20) Puros Indios Viejo Maduro in Robusto - I completely forgot I ordered these on a whim from CI awhile back. I figure I'll age these for like 6-8 months from the recommendation of a few people here.

After these I think I've exhausted my budget for this year 

Randy


----------



## andrew s

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just placed an order for a Oliva V Sampler plus some more Taboo Twists.


----------



## PhoenixRising

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yesterday I picked up

Oliva Connecticut Reserve
Cusano 18 Maduro
Esteban Carreras Habano
Oliva Serie G Nub
El Titan De Bronze Redemption SG
El Baton Dbl Torpedo

Plus a cool Brickhouse box.I also finally found a B&M thats a cigar store and not a head shop or a tobacco store.Not to bad for a newb.


----------



## bxcarracer

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> What cigar is to the very right?


Its a room 101 by Camacho


----------



## thebayratt

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



bxcarracer said:


> Its a room 101 by Camacho


Thats correct. They aren't all that old. Im going to let it sit a few and toast it up. Let ya know bout it


----------



## bxcarracer

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 exile perfections
1 Dona Flor Robusto Maduro
1 Cain Maduro
1 Davidoff Gran Cru#4
1 Diamond Crown Maximus Toro
1 San Cristobal
1 Brazilia Box Press
1 Mx2 Box Press
1 601 Black Label
1 Gurkha Warrior
1 Opus X Perfxciotion X
1 Opus xXx


----------



## slyder

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

4oz of Dunhill 965 match
4oz of Dunhill Good Morning Pipe match
4oz of Dunhill Nitecap match
one tin of CAO Black Velvet


----------



## commonsenseman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



slyder said:


> 4oz of Dunhill 965 match
> 4oz of Dunhill Good Morning Pipe match
> 4oz of Dunhill Nitecap match
> one tin of CAO Black Velvet


Very nice, let us know how the "match" baccy's are.

I stopped by the B&M & only bought four cigars!










BTW anybody seen that CAO before? It's a "La Traviata".


----------



## arodgers

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



commonsenseman said:


> Very nice, let us know how the "match" baccy's are.
> 
> I stopped by the B&M & only bought four cigars!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW anybody seen that CAO before? It's a "La Traviata".


I'd never heard of it until my wife came home with one from the B&M today. I'll be trying it after a few days rest.


----------



## jessejava187

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went to rain city today and picked up a boris, opus xxx and rocky 1961, frist ive ever gone and spent only 30 bucks. yeah for me


----------



## iRace559

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a Padron 1964 Maduro today!


----------



## tdkimer

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 AB Tempus
20 - 5 Vegas Cask Strength II









Thank you dailycigardeal.com!


----------



## doubled

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

my recent pickups


----------



## RobustBrad

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



doubled said:


> my recent pickups


Woah! Nice pick up man.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## RobustBrad

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



tdkimer said:


> 10 AB Tempus
> 20 - 5 Vegas Cask Strength II
> 
> View attachment 30564
> 
> 
> Thank you dailycigardeal.com!


Got my 10 pack of the Cask Strength's in also 

Enjoy,
Brad


----------



## Jazzmunkee

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

MY UPS MAN CAME TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bounce::bounce:
Sorry the pics suck...............

Don Pepin Garcia My Father Sampler

Don Pepin Garcia Great Eight Sampler
- Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979
- Tatuaje Havana VI Noble
- San Cristobal Clasico
- 5 Vegas Miami 'M5'

SINGLES
5 Vegas Cask Strength
5 Vegas Miami
Rocky Patel The Edge Toro Maduro
CAO Black Storm (robusto)
CAO 'VR' Moby (toro)
CI Legends Series CI Legends: D. Estate (COPPER)
Oliveros XL Double Maduro XL
La Herenzia Cubana
RP DECADE
Graycliff 1666


----------



## bxcarracer

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Davidoff Millenium
1 Davidoff Gran Cru 
1 Ashton ESG
1 Ashton Vsg
1 Cohiba XV
1 Padron 26
1 Padron 64
1 Cain Habano


----------



## iRace559

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Jazzmunkee said:


> MY UPS MAN CAME TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bounce::bounce:
> Sorry the pics suck...............
> 
> Don Pepin Garcia My Father Sampler
> 
> Don Pepin Garcia Great Eight Sampler
> - Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979
> - Tatuaje Havana VI Noble
> - San Cristobal Clasico
> - 5 Vegas Miami 'M5'
> 
> SINGLES
> 5 Vegas Cask Strength
> 5 Vegas Miami
> Rocky Patel The Edge Toro Maduro
> CAO Black Storm (robusto)
> CAO 'VR' Moby (toro)
> CI Legends Series CI Legends: D. Estate (COPPER)
> Oliveros XL Double Maduro XL
> La Herenzia Cubana
> RP DECADE
> Graycliff 1666


Wow. Sweet Pickup!

How are those DP My Father's? I've never had one but always hear a lot about them.


----------



## Jazzmunkee

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



iRace559 said:


> Wow. Sweet Pickup!
> 
> How are those DP My Father's? I've never had one but always hear a lot about them.


I never had one yet but I'm excited to try it. I'll let you know. Has anyone tried one? I've also never really had and Don Pepin Garcia stuff so that's also what I made sure to get- including my first Tats!


----------



## 96Brigadier

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Ramon Allones Specially Selected
2 x Padron 4000
2 x Oliva Serie V Churchill Extra
2 x Rocky Patel Summer Collection
2 x Camacho something or other, can't remember which

Plus 3x large Heartfelt Bead 65% disks


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow some major pick ups here guys. Making me a bit jealous lol.


----------



## Qball

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Don Pepin Sampler Pack
10-pack of Padillo Miami Toros

Out of room...


----------



## Scott W.

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of La Aurora Cien Anos Coronas, well 18 out of the 25 of the box. Sick price too, gotta love private sales.


----------



## bogner

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

4x Oliva G maduro robusto
4x Padron 1926 #6 maduro
5x Padron 1964 Pyramide maduro

and pondering whether to make an order of some CC Cohiba Robustos and Magicos too .. but the wife would probably explode if I did .. :smoke:


----------



## Flux

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ten Gurkha sampler from CI came today. Also a couple of Tat Brown's, a Perdomo Habano Robusto, and a Churchill from the local B&M's private label. Will go back tomorrow and do some proper weekend shopping.

It's really nice buying 25+ cigars a week and only having the time to smoke 3-4. Makes for a nice stash.


----------



## Dread

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Plumpin Premiums Sampler from CI, very excited to try out a man o war ruination


----------



## Wild 7EVEN

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today got Tat brown, LFD ligero L-400, Liga Privada T52, and Opus power ranger from our local B&M. Also an Oliva serie v 2009 sampler from my favorite cigar lounge. Super stoked about the deal I got on the sampler. all in all a pretty good haul.


----------



## dustinhayden

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

RP humidor and RP ashtray


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



dustinhayden said:


> RP humidor and RP ashtray


Now that's beautiful. Matching humi & ashtray.


----------



## dustinhayden

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> Now that's beautiful. Matching humi & ashtray.


Thanks, bro, I agree. I bought them at:

 Bonita Smoke Shop Premium Cigars and Cigar Humidors


----------



## RobustBrad

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yeah nice pick up on those.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## dustinhayden

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



RobustBrad said:


> Yeah nice pick up on those.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad


Thanks, Brad!


----------



## JuJuMan16

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got a box of Padilla Series '68 Robustos from cbid, but unfortunately i am sick as a dog, so i guess i wont be trying them out anytime soon.


----------



## ezmoney5150

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just recieved my bundle of Oliva El Cobre Toro.

Just ordered 2 tins of Man O' War from Cigar.com. Couldn't beat that deal. 20 cigars for $80.


----------



## nickrut

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

CAO Brazillia 5 pack
Padilla Miami 20 cigar sampler (4 Diff sizes)

Will go with my new "Tuscany Humidor"


----------



## 3r1ck

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped into my favorite B&M in Madison yesterday. Here is my pickup.

Fuente Fuente Opus X Petit Lancero
Fuente Fuente Opus X Perfecxion X
Padron Anniversary 1964 Principe
Padron 3000 Maduro (Smoked right away)
Arganese Presidente Maduro Robusto
Alec Bradley Tempus Robusto
Illusione 2

First couple Opus X I have ever stumbled upon, so I had to purchase. I'm working to fill up my new 300 count humidor.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just won a 10-pack of Padilla '68 toros off C-Bid for $33.50. Should be here tomorrow or the next day. I know I should let them rest for a while, but I already know it's going to be tough not to smoke one right away. Last Spring, I bought the Padilla "Commemorative" robusto sampler. I like them all, but I actually prefer the '48 out of the bunch, but they're pretty spendy and CI doesn't carry the sizes I really want.


----------



## phresh

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Visited Casa Fuente last weekend. I picked up 2 Don Carlos lanceros and 2 Casa Fuente corona gordas. Gonna blaze'em after some rest in the humi. Must exercise patience.


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



phresh said:


> Gonna blaze'em after some rest in the humi. _*Must exercise patience*_.


Its tough isn't? lol


----------



## phresh

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> Its tough isn't? lol


You said it. They smoke so much better after some rest at 65%. Most shops keep 'em way to wet for me.


----------



## jre

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a couple dracs from a great brother. Also did a trade for 4 Oliva MB3's with a friend.


----------



## okstcowboy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Acid 5 by Drew Estate


----------



## bruins72

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hopefully I pick up a box of Rocky Patel CT off of C-Bid tonight.
Just got a couple of 5 packs of Perdomo Lot 23 Maddies,My new go to cigar.


----------



## Qball

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



bruins72 said:


> Hopefully I pick up a box of Rocky Patel CT off of C-Bid tonight.
> Just got a couple of 5 packs of Perdomo Lot 23 Maddies,My new go to cigar.


Yes, the Lot 23 was recommended by my B&M starting out, and it is a GREAT cigar.

Good luck on the auction.

K


----------



## dennis569

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

The wife just got back from Reno. I had told her to pick up 2 or 3 Illusions at Fumare.
She brought back a full box of the toro size!
I think I'll keep her.


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



dennis569 said:


> The wife just got back from Reno. I had told her to pick up 2 or 3 Illusions at Fumare.
> She brought back a full box of the toro size!
> I think I'll keep her.


Can I borrow her for a day? And do some shopping :twisted:...

j/k :biggrin1:


----------



## baddddmonkey

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



phresh said:


> Visited Casa Fuente last weekend. I picked up 2 Don Carlos lanceros and 2 Casa Fuente corona gordas. Gonna blaze'em after some rest in the humi. Must exercise patience.


Casa Fuente....Definately the best cigar I have ever had. Nothing has really wowed me like that cigar. I need to go back to Vegas!


----------



## CPJim

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went to a local b&m and has a LFD limitado IV and picked up 2 LFD Culebras just for fun!


----------



## bruins72

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Found a Rocky Patel 1961 at my local today,$10 but i couldn't resist.Normally I don't chase the latest and greatest and rarely ever pay over $6 at my local and $3 per cigar online but it looked damn good.Gonna burn that S.O.B up after dinner.


----------



## Bigtotoro

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up Camacho Liberty(s) 2007 & 2008 at local b/m today.


----------



## Wild 7EVEN

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up tat cojonu 03 and padron 4000 maduro. from a b&m today. 
and I told myself I was only going to spend 10 dollars. Originally I went just to check a price on something, shop is right next to work. Oh well, I may not be eating like a king right now but I am definitely smoking like a champ.


----------



## RobustBrad

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just grabbed an Ashton VSG. mmmmm.


----------



## Habanolover

*re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## RobustBrad

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



madurolover said:


>


That must have been that "Small" order of yours!

Enjoy
Brad


----------



## smokin nightly

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



madurolover said:


>


You can stop bragging now...:first:


----------



## weezel32

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought on the Jam.

Camacho Dream Team Sampler includes:
2 - Camacho 1962 Monarca (5" x 50)
2 - Camacho Corojo Monarca (5" x 50)
2 - Camacho Coyolar Puro Monarca (5" x 50)
2 - Camacho Select Monarca (5" x 50)
2 - Camacho SLR Maduro Monarca (5" x 50)


----------



## roughrider

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sweet pick up. :tu


----------



## Pugsley

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Madurolover's signature: "I live vicariously through myself". ..... Trust me, after seeing those pics of your latest purchase, we ALL live vicariously through you! :bowdown:


----------



## andrew s

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up ten 5 Vegas Miami on the Jam today along with a 3 cigar ashtray.


----------



## nickrut

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oliva Serie G Robusto 5pack.

Mmmmmm cant wait

Contemplating the Joe daily deal...


----------



## RobustBrad

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

In transit


----------



## HGFlex

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pick-up Brad!!! Did you get a good deal on them? 
Or a special occasion coming up? 
Or did you pick them up just because you can?


----------



## RobustBrad

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



HGFlex said:


> Nice pick-up Brad!!! Did you get a good deal on them?
> Or a special occasion coming up?
> Or did you pick them up just because you can?


Thanks Tyler!

Yeah I picked them up for $180, thought it was a pretty good deal. No special occasion coming up that I know of  Just trying to get some good boxes of premiums that I can sit on for a while.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Habanolover

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice pick-ups Brad! :dr


----------



## commonsenseman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow Brad, great haul!


----------



## Nitrosportman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

a box of casa magna's and a a box of 1926's had to work today but im not seeing the 26's last too long


----------



## triad47

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

In transit:

10 x Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet
10 x Rocky Patel Edge Maduro
10 x Oliva Series "O" Maduro

from the jam yesterday. 
I am sad I missed the Camacho dream team sampler


----------



## ctaylor

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

My latest purchase was a box of the flying pig and 7 padron serie 1926 no. 9 with a 2005 box date!!


----------



## phresh

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

UPS man came today!

 1 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
 1 - Cubao No. 5
 5 - 5 Vegas Classic Panatela
 10 - Padilla Cazadores Toro


----------



## bogner

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

not quite a cigar, but I'll pair a cigar with it tomorrow night: Pampero Aniversario rum ..


----------



## Stinkdyr

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hi Carsten,

I just bought a bottle of Flor de Cana rum from Nicaragua.
Just a squeeze of lime and an ice cube in it goes perfectly.

I think a pequeno H.Upmann cameroon is calling me for lunch today.


----------



## bogner

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

sounds nice, the 18-year Flor de Cana is on my wishlist .. normally drink my rum straight, but I might try your little trick


----------



## dustinhayden

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered a 5 Perdomo cigars variety sampler from Cigar.com - Cigars for $10.95!!! Now that's a no brainer!


----------



## nickrut

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Post man brought me my 5pack of CAO Brazilia and a Padilla Miami sampler.


----------



## phresh

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

UPS man dropped off a 5'er of Padron Anni 64 Nat. Superiors today!


----------



## smokeydog

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

gran habano 3 siglos gran robusto. on sale now at ci for 41.99


----------



## m3guy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2008 BBMF


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

NOMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## travowen

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5-Arturo Fuente Rothschild
5-Padilla Hybrid Torpedo
10-5 Vegas Series 'A' Atomic 
Carlos Torano 5-Star Sampler
5-CAO 'VR' Totem
Don Lino Africa Kuro - Tin of 4
Camacho SLR Rothschild Maduro (25) An Awesome Deal on c-bid!
5-Alec Bradley Maxx Paxx Sampler
RP 2009 Sampler of 12


----------



## RicoPuro

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A 20-stick bundle of Omar Ortez Originals belicosos (OOO) with a 5-stick RP Vintage 1990 as a freebie ($61 including S/H).

Nice! I like!:thumb:


----------



## JGD

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just received a 5 pack of Bolivar Gold Medals, and they sure do look very tasty.


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



RicoPuro said:


> A 20-stick bundle of Omar Ortez Originals belicosos (OOO) with a 5-stick RP Vintage 1990 as a freebie ($61 including S/H).
> 
> Nice! I like!:thumb:


Where'd you get the Omar Ortez sampler?


----------



## demo

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Brown bag sampler and Xikar cutter, let's see how it turns out


----------



## Habanolover

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cohiba Panatelas X 25
Cohiba Secretos Maduro 5 X 25
Fonseca Delicias X 25
Fonseca KDT Cadetes X 25
La Flor del Cano Selectos X 50


----------



## CJZ

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up 2 CAO Gold Vintage and 2 CAO Traviata, the gold vintage looks pretty good too. About to light it up now and watch MNF.

GO BROWNS!


----------



## RobustBrad

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



madurolover said:


> Cohiba Panatelas X 25
> Cohiba Secretos Maduro 5 X 25
> Fonseca Delicias X 25
> Fonseca KDT Cadetes X 25
> La Flor del Cano Selectos X 50


Someones 401k apparently did not tank this year ....


----------



## jeepthing

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cigar Monster 5 pack of Cruz Real Sumatra and 5er of Pedromo lot 23 Maduro


----------



## iRace559

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



madurolover said:


> Cohiba Panatelas X 25
> Cohiba Secretos Maduro 5 X 25
> Fonseca Delicias X 25
> Fonseca KDT Cadetes X 25
> La Flor del Cano Selectos X 50


:dr

Those Cohiba Maduro 5's are incredible!

I really want to buy a box but there so damn costly. Might have to settle for the 10ct. box.

I bought 2 Fuente Sun Grown's the other day. These cigars have had mixed reviews and I really wanted to give them a try for myself.


----------



## Arge

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5- Perdomo Lot 23	Robusto
5- Perdomo 10th Aniv Robusto
5- Punch Grand Cru	Robusto


----------



## RobustBrad

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Arge said:


> 5- Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto
> 5- Perdomo 10th Aniv Robusto
> 5- Punch Grand Cru Robusto


Nice pickup there. Those 10th Aniv's are a favority.

I'm jealous of you living by the ocean. The wife and I are scuba divers also but were in Colorado 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Padilla Dominus Torpedos from Cbid for $115, i think I got a pretty good deal on them.

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 807228


----------



## RobustBrad

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Acesfull said:


> Box of Padilla Dominus Torpedos from Cbid for $115, i think I got a pretty good deal on them.
> 
> Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 807228


You sure did. Nice pull.


----------



## maverickdrinker

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

box of RE Asia Pacific Ramon Allones Celestiales Finos and a 523 of RE Canada Ramon Allones Petit Unicos


----------



## demo

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



madurolover said:


> Cohiba Panatelas X 25
> Cohiba Secretos Maduro 5 X 25
> Fonseca Delicias X 25
> Fonseca KDT Cadetes X 25
> La Flor del Cano Selectos X 50


Holy sh!t, I feel inadequate


----------



## PhoenixRising

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

El Titan De Bronze Sun Grown Toro
El Titan De Bronze Maduro Toro
La Aroma De Cuba EE Robusto
Esteban Carreras Habano Maduro Robusto


----------



## nickrut

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Padron 80th's
Box of Padron 1964 Maduro Exclusivo's


----------



## iRace559

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



nickrut said:


> Box of Padron 80th's
> Box of Padron 1964 Maduro Exclusivo's


WOW :jaw:

I see you couldn't decide! Congratz on the purchase and your graduation.


----------



## arodgers

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Latest purchase:

6 of these for my wine cooler:
Cedar Cigar Tray with Divider: Cheap Humidors Cigar Humidor Cigar Accessories CheapHumidors.com

FedEx should be dropping them off today.


----------



## nickrut

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



iRace559 said:


> WOW :jaw:
> 
> I see you couldn't decide! Congratz on the purchase and your graduation.


Haha appreciate it.

got a GREAT deal on the 80ths so I couldn't pass up.

Spent a little more than I wanted but for 32 Cigars Its not such a bad deal. Worked out to be like 11 a piece which isnt bad for what I'm getting.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Churchill - 5-Pack
Gurkha Legend Robusto - 10 Cigars
Rocky Patel ITC 10th Anniversary Torpedo - 2 Cigars
Gurkha Fuerte Torpedo Grande - 5-Pack
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Robusto - 5-Pack
Reserva Maxima Vintage 2003 Presidente - 5-Pack
Alec Bradley Harvest Habano Toro - 10 Cigars
Erin Go Bragh Irish Creme Cigarillos - 1 Box (50) (for the wife - she wants to try some mild/flavored cigars)


----------



## Trex

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

a box of 5 Vegas Miami Toro


----------



## dubels

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn 11 a piece for the 80ths... Great deal and congrats on the graduation


----------



## Flux

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 LFD Double Press. I'm seriously tempted to break the three month rest rule for these beauties.


----------



## johnnyligero

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Davidoff Millenium Churchill... and it was wonderful!

-Johnny Ligero


----------



## RobustBrad

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

$11 a piece for 80th's ... not possible.


----------



## nickrut

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



RobustBrad said:


> $11 a piece for 80th's ... not possible.


No sir...got them for 20 a piece and the 64's for 8 and change a piece.

If you average it out, they come to 11 a piece though.


----------



## RobustBrad

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yeah that's a great pickup Nick.


----------



## Habanolover

*re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## JGD

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

<------- Extremely jealous of ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## RobustBrad

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



madurolover said:


>


:thumb:


----------



## iRace559

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



RobustBrad said:


> :thumb:


I envy you sir!

The Maduro5's are my favorite.

I have a 5ver of Indian Tabac SF Maduro Belicoso's on the way.


----------



## 5.0

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow after seeing the previous pictures...I am envious but this is what I got yesterday

Balley humidor 100 ct
nub habano 4x60
5 vegas a apocalypse 6x58
Graycliff turbo
RP sun grown 6x60
Cain habano 6x60
Oliva Series O
3 of each of those.

And 2 of
5Vegas Cask II
Will try and get pictures


----------



## bogner

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



madurolover said:


>


Just seeing that black box make me wanna buy 25 instead of a 5-pack ..


----------



## SureShot81

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

200 ct. humidor
1 box Oliva V Maduro
10 or so assortment of Tat, Illusione, and some others
Xikar electronic hygrometer
Xikar 250 ct. gel humidifier

P.S. Some of you have no idea how envious and jealous I am of you. (e.g., photo above!)


----------



## chas1957

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Maduro Samplers #4 and #5 from CI. Looking forward to getting to sample cigars I've not tried.


----------



## nickrut

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



















Nom nom.

Excuse the iPhone pics.


----------



## iRace559

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



nickrut said:


> Nom nom.
> 
> Excuse the iPhone pics.


Brings me to tears its so beautiful.

Congratz again man.


----------



## maverickdrinker

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

xmas came early


----------



## Amlique

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



maverickdrinker said:


> xmas came early


Looks simply amazing! Almost to yummy to burn.


----------



## roughrider

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

They look great Art.


----------



## Raybird

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got my AB Select Cabinet Reserve Robustos from CI's deal (10-pack for 29.99) - nice smokes!


----------



## Jimbo57

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Down in Ybor City, have a helluva great time! So far the damage is:

6 Work of Art
6 Work of Art maduro
6 Between the Lines (one signed by Arturo Fuene, Jr.)
9 La Unica cameroon
1 Bundle Flor de Ybor belicoso
1/2 box Torano Casa Torano robusto
1/2 box & 2 Torano Silver Edition corona grande
4 Torano Exodus 50 yr anniv torpedo (one signed by Charlie Torano)
2 Rocky Patel Renaissance robusto
2 Rocky Patel 1961 robusto
2 Patel Brothers robusto
1 Illusione MK
1 Padron 1926 #9
2 LFD Ligero mysterio (a beautiful cigar!)

On the prowl for the Padron 80th and some Anejo. Found them, just ain't got them yet.


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Ashton VSG Illusions for $175 and a 601 Habano Oscuro (Green Label) La Punta figurado for $104 and today's Joe's Daily the 5 Vegas AAA 10 for $35


----------



## Nitrosportman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

B&M

5 count xikar travel-dor
cao vision box (the light up humidor)50$ its so kewl
bullet cutter
2 illusiones #2
Tatuaje Havana VI Robusto

and online
one of these
First-Class Premium Sampler #3 - Cigars International
and one of these
First-Class Humidor Combo - Cigars International


----------



## RobustBrad

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Nitrosportman said:


> B&M
> 
> 5 count xikar travel-dor
> cao vision box (the light up humidor)50$ its so kewl
> bullet cutter
> 2 illusiones #2
> Tatuaje Havana VI Robusto
> 
> and online
> one of these
> First-Class Premium Sampler #3 - Cigars International
> and one of these
> First-Class Humidor Combo - Cigars International


Nice pickup I have that Xikar 5 count myself.


----------



## Nitrosportman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

yeah i got the last one very nice construction im lovin it


----------



## Cadillac

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



maverickdrinker said:


> xmas came early


Nice.


----------



## Nitrosportman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

wife just went and picked up my vision box


----------



## 96Brigadier

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



maverickdrinker said:


> xmas came early


<-----Jealous!! Still waiting on a review of those Canadian edition sticks :rapture:


----------



## JuJuMan16

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought something for this weekend
God of Fire Carlito 2006 - Ive had the Don Carlos, I got lucky and finally found a Carlito
Liga Privada T52 - I've had a bunch of #9s but never a T52, lets see
Cabaiguan Maduro - Cant go wrong with these

BTW for some reason I have this certain respect for Padron cigars. I dont know why but I always feel like my taste buds are not ready for a Padron, i have a couple in the humi, but i just cant man up to smoke them. I guess im just a weirdo. Please let me know how it goes with those 80 years nickrut.


----------



## dubels

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Acesfull said:


> Box of Ashton VSG Illusions for $175 and a 601 Habano Oscuro (Green Label) La Punta figurado for $104 and today's Joe's Daily the 5 Vegas AAA 10 for $35


If you don't mind me asking, where did you find the VSG Illusions for $175

Edit actually don't tell me I really don't have the money to spend.


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



dubels said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where did you find the VSG Illusions for $175
> 
> Edit actually don't tell me I really don't have the money to spend.


Discount Premium Cigars Online and i used the promo code VSG but i got the last box because after I placed my order it says "sold out"


----------



## Arge

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5- CAO Brazilia Samba
5- Edge by Rocky Patel Toro


----------



## roughrider

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nicely done Ryan.


----------



## Nitrosportman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



roughrider said:


> Nicely done Ryan.


thanks may not be the best humidor but i love techy crap lol


----------



## RobustBrad

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cool humidor Ryan. Definitely a conversation piece.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## jessejava187

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Me and sean [Wild7even] Scored a box of V maddie 09s for 85.50, at Lit, so if ant seattle guys are looking for these they still had 6 or so boxes of them.


----------



## smelvis

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Nitrosportman said:


> thanks may not be the best humidor but i love techy crap lol


It's cool dude, were guy's we live for gadgets.:thumb:


----------



## dubels

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Acesfull said:


> Discount Premium Cigars Online and i used the promo code VSG but i got the last box because after I placed my order it says "sold out"


Thanks! I am just glad they are sold out. I have to save money for Secret Santa first.


----------



## roughrider

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Nitrosportman said:


> thanks may not be the best humidor but i love techy crap lol


It's got that MacBook vibe to it. :thumb:


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cusano Corojo '97
Flor de Oliva Maduro

a new humidifier, some solution, a cheapo cutter.....


----------



## Twain

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Avo XO Intermezzo
Avo Domain
Avo Maduro
La Aroma De Cuba Eddecion Especial
PG
Hemingway Work of Art Maduro
Hemingway Signature


----------



## 3r1ck

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Illusione Epernay (smoked at the shop)
LFD Double Ligero Lancero
Don Pepin Blue Lancero
Padilla Series '68 Lancero
Oliva Serie V Lancero
Oliva Serie V Maduro Especial 2009
Casa Magna Gran Toro
2- Don Lino Africa Kifaro
CAO Mx2 Robusto

Also earlier this week jumped on the 5 Vegas Triple-A 10 pack on Joe's and the Limited Edition Lancero Collection on CI.

I need to dial it back a little.


----------



## andrew s

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I picked up 3 Edge Sumatras and one of the new Patel Bros from my local B&M.

Also a very kind BOTL here grabbed me a Frank and Borris and they showed up in the mail today.


----------



## PhoenixRising

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Tatuaje Havana VI
Illusione Cruzado 
Casa Magna Colorado Robusto


----------



## arodgers

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nestor Miranda Special Selection Lancero 5 pack
Rocky Patel Signature Lancero - Box of 10


----------



## x man

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Opus always Opus


----------



## Wild 7EVEN

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Split a box of V maduro 09's, and a single Xicar Habana Colorado, which was recomended. THrew in a free 777 of some sort, red band gold lettering.


----------



## nickrut

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



x man said:


> Opus always Opus


where from??


----------



## gehrig97

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

been a while, so this is actually my last two purchases:

Four each My Father Robusto, Bellicoso, and Le Bijou Churchill
Two Taboo SFOs
Two Oliva V maduros

Box Padron 45 "Hammers'. Someone in these forums said something along the lines of "Imagine DPG blending a 1926, and you have an idea of what this cigar is like" (I wish I could find the quote and give proper credit). I think that's an apt description--what a great cigar.


----------



## Cigar Runner

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

CAO Brazilia chango. nice smoke & look with lots of plume.


----------



## Big D

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Padilla 68 Series Oscuro Salomon's, 8 Taboo EXOTIC BLEND ORIGINAL MADURO torps, 20 Gurkha Legend Robusto, 1 Liga Priva #9, 2 Gurkha Black Dragons, 12 Gurkha Symphony robustos, 10 Gurkha Class Regent Torps,2Gurkha Empire Series, Empire III, Maduro, and a Diesel Unholy Cocktail. Went a lil crazy with the cc in last couple of days but hey, i'm down to under 20 smokes, I"M IN PANIC MODE!!!!


----------



## baba

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just managed to pickup a box of Anejo #50s. Great cigar -


----------



## Juicestain

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



baba said:


> I just managed to pickup a box of Anejo #50s. Great cigar -


A Whole damn box of Anejo's! Very nice score:thumb:


----------



## jeepthing

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5er of Cruz real sumatros and a 5er of Perdromo Lot 53 Maduros


----------



## bogner

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

4x Ramon Allones Specially Selected 
1x H. Upmann Magnum 48 Limitada 2009 
2x Bolivar Petit Belicosos Limitada 2009 
1x Montecristo Petit Edmundo 
1x Hoyo de Monterey Limitadas 2007 Regalos 
2x Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos


----------



## thebayratt

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Two Kristoff Kriven Samplers from the Monster $19.95 ea (Over half off)

1 Kristoff Criollo Robusto Natural (5 1/2 x 54) 
1 Kristoff Ligero Robusto Maduro (5 1/2 x 54) 
1 Kristoff Ligero Robusto Natural (5 1/2 x 54) 
1 Kristoff Robusto Maduro (5 1/2 x 54) 
1 Vengeance Mad Ligero Robusto Maduro (5 1/2 x 50) 
1 Vengeance Series 98 Robusto Natural (5 1/2 x 50)










MMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMMmmm Tasty!!


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



thebayratt said:


> MMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMMmmm Tasty!!


I second that.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 - Victor Sinclair 10th Aniversario Toro
5 - Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto
13 - Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979
3 - 601 Serie Black Connecticut Robusto
3 - 601 Serie Blue Box-Press Maduro Robusto
3 - 5 Vegas Miami 'M5'

300 count Salerno Humidor

Had one of my 100 count humidors get ruined yesterday along with about 20 cigars. Luckily there weren't any what I consider uber premium cigars in that one. I'll be able to salvage the cedar tray and dividers from it for use in another humidor. So I went ahead and pulled the trigger on a 300 count Salerno Humidor from Tampa Humidors. I had admired it for some time from other people that owned one. My hydra electric humidifier will fit nicely inside it.


----------



## ctaylor

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

My latest purchase was el triunfador. Smoked one tonight and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Trex

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

25- Diesel Unholy Cocktail
20- Don Pepin Garcia Original Generosos
5- Padilla Signature 1932 Oscuro Limitado Salomon


----------



## R10

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 DPG Series JJ
5 Tatuaje Unicos
10 San Cristobal (5 Papagayo -5 Fabuloso)
2 DPG My Father (Freebies)
1 Casa Fernandez Arsenio Robusto


----------



## roughrider

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Rick, those Series JJ are fantastic.


----------



## CURIUM

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped into my local B&M picked up:
-Bolivar Bonitas
-Ashton VSG Robusto
-Leon Jimenes No.4


----------



## arodgers

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

B&M:
Two more Dracs
Oliva V Lancero

Cbid:
Nestor Miranda Special Selection Lancero - 5 pack
Rocky Patel Signature Lancero - Box of 10

CigarMonster:
1 Alec Bradley Tempus Creo Natural
1 Avalon 38 Cameroon Light Natural
1 C. Torano Virtuoso Baton Dark Natural
1 Cubao No. 3 Lancero Natural
1 Famous Nic. Habano Panatela Natural
1 Gran Habano Corojo #5 Lancero Natural
1 La Flor Dominicana Lancero Dark Natural
1 My Father No. 4 Natural
1 Nestor Miranda Lancero Rosado Natural
1 Oliva Serie V Lancero Natural

5 Rocky Patel Renaissance

Also working on getting a box of RP Vintage 1999 Petit Coronas. Currently on backorder though.


----------



## Arge

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5- Man O' War Special-Edition
5- Torano Exodus 1959


----------



## JohnnySmokestar

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I was hanging out in Princeton, NJ tonight with a couple of lovely ladies and I stumbled upon a nice little shop called A Little Taste of Cuba.

The purchase: Illusione 68 (little guy), Tatuaje Cojonu 2003, and Tatauje Boris.

-Smokestar


----------



## baba

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Managed a box of AF Anejos #50 - Anejos are always a treat.


----------



## x man

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of BTLs, full
Half box Hemi Signature Maduro


----------



## nickrut

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



x man said:


> Box of BTLs, full
> Half box Hemi Signature Maduro


You love your Fuentes dont you lol...


----------



## iRace559

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



JohnnySmokestar said:


> I was hanging out in Princeton, NJ tonight with a couple of lovely ladies and I stumbled upon a nice little shop called A Little Taste of Cuba.
> 
> The purchase: Illusione 68 (little guy), Tatuaje Cojonu 2003, and Tatauje Boris.
> 
> -Smokestar


I assume you went for the Christmas tree lighting. I used to go every year with my family when I was younger. Maybe I'll make a trip there this weekend.


----------



## dubels

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



JohnnySmokestar said:


> I was hanging out in Princeton, NJ tonight with a couple of lovely ladies and I stumbled upon a nice little shop called A Little Taste of Cuba.
> 
> The purchase: Illusione 68 (little guy), Tatuaje Cojonu 2003, and Tatauje Boris.
> 
> -Smokestar


Wow a Boris still out in the wild.


----------



## iRace559

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zeb Zoober said:


> 5 - Victor Sinclair 10th Aniversario Toro
> 5 - Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto
> 13 - Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979
> 3 - 601 Serie Black Connecticut Robusto
> 3 - 601 Serie Blue Box-Press Maduro Robusto
> 3 - 5 Vegas Miami 'M5'
> 
> 300 count Salerno Humidor
> 
> Had one of my 100 count humidors get ruined yesterday along with about 20 cigars. Luckily there weren't any what I consider uber premium cigars in that one. I'll be able to salvage the cedar tray and dividers from it for use in another humidor. So I went ahead and pulled the trigger on a 300 count Salerno Humidor from Tampa Humidors. I had admired it for some time from other people that owned one. My hydra electric humidifier will fit nicely inside it.


What happened to your humi?


----------



## x man

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



nickrut said:


> You love your Fuentes dont you lol...


Yes i do, i smoked one of the Sig Maddies tonite, better than ever.
O yeah, i also grabbed 4 Anejo 46s


----------



## nickrut

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



x man said:


> Yes i do, i smoked one of the Sig Maddies tonite, better than ever.
> O yeah, i also grabbed 4 Anejo 46s


Do you generally get your Opus/Anejo's from B&Ms or do you have some ninja source online. I see that you buy a ton of this stuff...help me out haha.


----------



## JohnnySmokestar

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



dubels said:


> Wow a Boris still out in the wild.


Yeah, he had 3 left. White box. I was pretty shocked. Gladly snagged it.


----------



## JohnnySmokestar

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



nickrut said:


> Do you generally get your Opus/Anejo's from B&Ms or do you have some ninja source online. I see that you buy a ton of this stuff...help me out haha.


The good news is that Anejo's should hit most stores that are going to be carrying them Monday. So, you should be able to come across one if you look around a bit soon. Also, CigarBid.com always seems to have some Anejo's up for bid. They carry 5 packs and singles mostly.

Hope this helps.

--Smokestar


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Tatuaje Miami FF Bundle of 25

Picked these up... look awfully like Tatuaje Drac "2nds" to me...


----------



## nickrut

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Acesfull said:


> Tatuaje Miami FF Bundle of 25
> 
> Picked these up... look awfully like Tatuaje Drac "2nds" to me...


Mmm thinking of buying a 5 pack, but funds are limited.

Either these or some Anejo's. I'm thinking Anejo's....ahhhh hate decisions


----------



## smokin nightly

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today I went and bought

3- Untold Story
2- Hemmingway Masterpiece 
2- AF King T (these looked so cool I had to get a couple)


----------



## nickrut

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a 5 pack of Cubao No 4 off the monster.

Hopefully its worth the money, reviews seem stellar.


----------



## dubels

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Acesfull said:


> Tatuaje Miami FF Bundle of 25
> 
> Picked these up... look awfully like Tatuaje Drac "2nds" to me...


They look like Drac seconds but the site said the original cigar is a 6 3/4 X 48. The Drac has a 52 RG. They look nice but I think they are Tat Conjonu 2009s. Pete still has some Dracs as he is replacing damaged ones but I dunno when the seconds might be released.


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Either way... they should be tasty.. I'll let you guys know. Hopefully I can go pick them up after work tomorrow.. I literally work right around the corner from New Havana Cigars


----------



## Cigary

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got a re-supply of Puros Indios Viaje as these cigars lately have been a "go to" cigar for me. I have been picking up 5 pks and bundles according to the best deals I find,,,mostly on CBID. In a couple of weeks I am going to make an Opus x run in S. Florida as I haven't bought any in a couple of years buy I am running very low. Two years ago when I left S. Florida I have about 40 of them and now I probably only have half a dozen so it's time to bite the bulllet.


----------



## smelvis

*re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## eyesack

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow Dave... I uhhhhh; hey brb gotta go grab a change of pants.


----------



## StogieNGolf

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Holly sh*t Dave!! I had to clean off my keyboard once I saw your pics....hmmm cubans! Homer likes!!!


----------



## eyesack

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

...Aaaaand I'm back! lol here's my humble haul that I am very, very proud of! I nabbed it before they were gone!










Sharky goodness! Smells freakin funky though... Dunno how much I'll like it! But as a plus, it cost me only 12 dollars!


----------



## eyesack

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



JohnnySmokestar said:


> The good news is that Anejo's should hit most stores that are going to be carrying them Monday. So, you should be able to come across one if you look around a bit soon. Also, CigarBid.com always seems to have some Anejo's up for bid. They carry 5 packs and singles mostly.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> --Smokestar


Thanks Johnny for the heads up on the Anejo's. You wascally-wabbit. =P I hope Tracy gets me one so I can compare fresh vs aged muwahaha, man I have too many cigars already though =\ lol!


----------



## smokin nightly

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Great haul...makes me drool


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


>


:yield: I give up. lol

Dave that's one massive hall my friend.


----------



## nickrut

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn cigarmonster....

Just spent another 18 on a 5 pack of 601 Green labels.


----------



## ekengland07

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



nickrut said:


> Damn cigarmonster....
> 
> Just spent another 18 on a 5 pack of 601 Green labels.


One of my favorites!


----------



## nickrut

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



ekengland07 said:


> One of my favorites!


Yeah read good things so i scooped some. Hopefully these and the cubaos are good


----------



## Zeb Zoober

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 - Arturo Fuente Anejo, Reserva No. 50, Maduro
1 - Arturo Fuente Anejo, Reserva No. 55 (Torpedo), Maduro


----------



## Sigarz

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

picked up 2 anejo sharks on saturday 15 bucks each, little more than retail but not bad I think?


----------



## nickrut

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a hemingway sampler pack andddd 2 46's, 2 55's and 2 Sharks.

Exciting stuff.

NO more cigar spending this year tho. Its getting out of control.


----------



## roughrider

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn Dave, nice haul. What Boli's did you get?


----------



## thebigfoot

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

picked up a box of CAO MX2 - Robusto this week.


----------



## chas1957

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Oliva Series G....just had my first Oliva last week and it had great flavor.


----------



## mb2006

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I am happy man today ....









.








.


----------



## bogner

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

WOW Dave, that's a nice selection of CC's - those 46s er yummy (well, atleast the ones I've had were yummy!)

my own 5-stick 'haul' from last night:

2x Bolivar Petit Belicosos Edicion Limitada 2009 
1x Bolivar Royal Corona
1x Por Larranaga Lonsdale Edicion Regionales
1x Romeo Y Julieta Short Churchill

wife is starting to ignite sparks whenever the postman arrives with small cardboard-boxes ...


----------



## smelvis

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



roughrider said:


> Damn Dave, nice haul. What Boli's did you get?


tubos #1 I wanted the BFF but they were out, I am impatient and will get them for Christmas. A good guy sent me one and I loved it, I also tried a hoyo and didn't like it, this weekend will continue taste testing. Fun stuff.


----------



## dubels

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went a little Fuente crazy! I blame this on Thompson never shipping out my 2009 Oliva V Maduros 
1 Anejo Sampler 46, 48, 49, 50, 55, 77
1 Work of Art Sampler
2 Anejo 77
2 Anejo 55
2 WOAM


----------



## roughrider

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



dubels said:


> Went a little Fuente crazy! I blame this on Thompson never shipping out my 2009 Oliva V Maduros
> 1 Anejo Sampler 46, 48, 49, 50, 55, 77
> 1 Work of Art Sampler
> 2 Anejo 77
> 2 Anejo 55
> 2 WOAM


Did you get 'em local or online? MSRP?


----------



## dubels

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



roughrider said:


> Did you get 'em local or online? MSRP?


I got them online. Most of that order is going to turn into Xmas presents. :bawling: Locally in the Bay Area they were asking at least 5-10 dollars more than what I paid, even at the B&M I love. I got these on average at most a dollar more than MSRP. I got them at Tampa Bay Sweethearts, I also have there up to date goodies list if you want it. Other wise get in contact with Darlene there. They had a busy signal for most of the morning so some of the cigars are getting bought up. I know a few on puff are going for the Anejo sampler too.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/260715-opus-x-anejo-msrp.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/260899-just-ordered-omg.html


----------



## jessejava187

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Im a Cain Whore


----------



## chas1957

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

20 Bundle of El Rey Del Mundo Flor Del Mundo Maduro Double Corona...one of my favs.


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Anejos!!!!!!
46, (5 5/8 x 46), $9.25 each x 2
55, (6 x 55) torpedo, $11.75 each- x 2
77, (5 1/2 x 50-55) shark, box pressed shape,$11.25 each-- x2

ANEJO SAMPLER INCLUDES 1 OF EACH: 46,48,49,50, 55,77-- $61.50 x 1


----------



## RobustBrad

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pull on those Anejos.

Enjoy!
Brad


----------



## nickrut

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Acesfull said:


> Anejos!!!!!!
> 46, (5 5/8 x 46), $9.25 each x 2
> 55, (6 x 55) torpedo, $11.75 each- x 2
> 77, (5 1/2 x 50-55) shark, box pressed shape,$11.25 each-- x2
> 
> ANEJO SAMPLER INCLUDES 1 OF EACH: 46,48,49,50, 55,77-- $61.50 x 1


Hahahaha ordered the same exact thing but I added a hemingway sampler.

Well done sir.

I think thats it for my anejo spending.

Any1 have a preference between the Anejo and hte Opus X?


----------



## smokin nightly

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today I actually went into the cigar shop and didnt buy ultra premiums for a change...but i did pick up 7 Padron 2000...which are always in my humidor...I just love these things


----------



## mikevember

*re: What's your latest purchase?*









My pickup during lunch today.


----------



## harley33

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a new cabinet last Tuesday. In the process of seasoning it. Then my Christmas presents to myself will go take a nap for awhile... Well, maybe not the Tats...

View attachment 48861


View attachment 48862


View attachment 48863


View attachment 48864


----------



## Juicestain

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



harley33 said:


> Got a new cabinet last Tuesday. In the process of seasoning it. Then my Christmas presents to myself will go take a nap for awhile... Well, maybe not the Tats...


Very nice:thumb: Those tat's in the yellow band the FF's?


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

the FF's are torpedos.. do I dont think they are


----------



## JuJuMan16

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Here's my latest purchase, i keep it all except the RP I-Press box, which will be my X-Mas present for my dad's oncologist. You have to take care of the doctor that helps keep your old man alive.


----------



## harley33

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Juicestain said:


> Very nice:thumb: Those tat's in the yellow band the FF's?


Unfortunately no they are not, Aces is correct. They are the classic brown petite tat's. About a 20 minute smoke.

Tatuaje Classic Petite Tatuaje

These are my wife's summer twice a month, rum and coke, smoke. I like them in the winter when I go outside, it takes about 20 minutes until I can't feel my hands anymore.

Jeff


----------



## weezel32

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nothing special, but got all this in the mail today:


----------



## chas1957

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

CI's - The Legal Limit 18-Cigar Sampler includes:
2 - Tempus Quadrum (box-press) (5.5" x 55)
2 - Man O' War Ruination Belicoso (5.75" x 56)
2 - Gurkha Empire Series VI (5.5" x 52)
2 - CAO Brazilia Lambada (6" x 50)
2 - Nica Libre Exclusivo (5.5" x 50)
2 - 5 Vegas Series 'A' Apotheosis (box-press) (5.5" x 55)
2 - Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro Belicoso (5.5" x 52)
2 - Fonseca Serie 'F' Robusto (5" x 52)
2 - Bahia Trinidad Pancho (5.5" x 52)
I also pitched in the extra $10 and got the Bugatti Torch Lighter with the bundle.


----------



## Wild 7EVEN

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hit a few local b+m's Today.


----------



## ctaylor

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Latest purchase is a box of Ashton VSG's


----------



## harley33

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Wild 7EVEN said:


> Hit a few local b+m's Today.


What's the stick to the far right?


----------



## seyer0686

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hit up a new B&M earlier today:

OpusX Fuente Fuente
Oliva V
Oliva V Maduro 08
AB Tempus


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



seyer0686 said:


> Hit up a new B&M earlier today:
> 
> OpusX Fuente Fuente
> Oliva V
> Oliva V Maduro 08
> AB Tempus


Nice pickup man. They still have Oliva V Maduro 08'? wow


----------



## Wild 7EVEN

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



harley33 said:


> What's the stick to the far right?


My Father Le Bijou, maduro my father


----------



## seyer0686

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> Nice pickup man. They still have Oliva V Maduro 08'? wow


Actually, they had almost a full box. There was also 3 or 4 boxes of opus sitting on the shelf, all mostly full except one that had one stick left


----------



## Ndimarco

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up 2 Cain Maduros ( after all the talk gotta try one) 
an Ashton VSG Sorcerer (again a new stick to me) 
and a Excalibur Dark Knight Tubos


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A small haul today
Tatuaje Drac x 3
CAO La Triviata x 1
Casa Magna Maduro x 1
Cubao Maduro x 1
Patel Bros. x 1
Camacho Room 101 x 1


----------



## jeepthing

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got my monthly newsletter from the local Angelina's Cigar shop. Had a couple holiday coupons 1 for a free house cigar and 1 for $2.50 off any cigar $10 or more retail price. Picked up a few others while I was there. 
Used the $2.50 off for a Arturo Fuente Anejo definetly a gift for me, most I have spent on a single cigar.
Padron Church hill maduro,Kristoff Maduro and few a Ancient warriors.


----------



## Mr. Francophile

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Last week:
Box of 10 Padron Family Reserve 44's plus a single
Box of 10 Padron Family Reserve 45's (mad) plus a single(nat)

This Week:
Tatuaje Black Tubos Box of 10
Havana VI Verocu Tubos Box of 10

Next Week:
another box of each tubos

ps-dont tell my wife


----------



## Mr. Francophile

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Wild 7EVEN said:


> Hit a few local b+m's Today.


Between the lines is cool to smoke but very very mild. Cant go wrong with the shark though.

Cheers


----------



## SmokinGun22

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Acesfull said:


> A small haul today
> Tatuaje Drac x 3
> CAO La Triviata x 1
> Casa Magna Maduro x 1
> Cubao Maduro x 1
> Patel Bros. x 1
> Camacho Room 101 x 1


Let me know how you liked the Room 101 I tried one the other day and found it to be kind of medium bodied especially for a Comacho


----------



## iRace559

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Finally just made my long overdue purchase.

I was debating between the 6 stick Anejo sampler from Tampa Sweethearts, or a 5'ver of VSG's.

I ordered the VSG because it was way cheaper and there my favorite. I've never had an Anejo before and didn't want to commit to buying 6. If anyone has a single for sale PM me!


----------



## wilsonlaker

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

last week from cbid:
10-1990 rp vintage mini belicoso
10-rp sungrown toro
10- perdomo esv 91
5- montecristo medio noche torpedo

i can't wait to light one up


----------



## SureShot81

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Two Ronsons. I've been dumb for too long.


----------



## AZlooker

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Latest purchase, bought some Xikar HC's and Zino Grand Platinum.


----------



## Wiseguy1982

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro...just 1, I'm on a tight budget...


----------



## Madurofiend

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Vegas Miami 
3 siglos (very good by the way)
Cu avana inteso 
Don Jiminez sumos ( La Aurora)

and a bunch of other stuff i hope my wife dosnt find lol


----------



## ShortyStogie

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

7 Cohiba Siglo VI's, 6 MC Edmundos, and (drum roll please) 5 Cohiba Piramides EL 2006...

... and a paaaaartridge in a peeeear treee!!!!

-SS


----------



## Smoke Rises

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

i like those Padron Churchill Maduros, for the money not a bad stick


----------



## Mr. Francophile

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



ShortyStogie said:


> 7 Cohiba Siglo VI's, 6 MC Edmundos, and (drum roll please) 5 Cohiba Piramides EL 2006...
> 
> ... and a paaaaartridge in a peeeear treee!!!!
> 
> -SS


The Piramides are a great smoke. Nice haul. I have a box of vi's sitting with 3 years of age on them, and another box that i smoke out of


----------



## ezmoney5150

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I've been on a buying spree lately.

1 Bundle of Oliva El Cobre Toros
2 tins of 10 Man O' War. Each tin has 5 Man O' War and 5 Man O' War Ruination
2 5'ers of EO 601 Green Trunco
1 5'er of DPG JJ Maduro Selecto
1 5'er of DPG Blue Label Invictos
1 Box (Barrel) of 5 Vegas Cask Strength II

This should get me through Christmas.


----------



## Wiseguy1982

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 Cain Maduro Torpedo
3 Nub Maduro 
3 Rocky Patel Autumn Collection 2009

I got lucky today with a scratch ticket! :madgrin:


----------



## Speedie

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



thebigfoot said:


> picked up a box of CAO MX2 - Robusto this week.


Love those. I just got a few MX2 belicosos as a gift. Awsome smoke.


----------



## Qball

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I was a Baaaaaad Boy on Friday.

I hit up the Tampa Sweethearts (Arturo Fuente Factory Store)...

4 God of Fires
2009 Anejo Sampler
Double Regal Sampler (includes two King Bs, two of the NEW King T Tubos, and Two Chateau Pyramids)
Two Hemingway Maduros


----------



## smelvis

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn Karl that's like my whole drawer full of opus, I was lucky and ordered 12 anejo and 12 dracs while shopping the phone for cutters.


----------



## harley33

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Qball said:


> I was a Baaaaaad Boy on Friday.
> 
> I hit up the Tampa Sweethearts (Arturo Fuente Factory Store)...
> 
> 4 God of Fires
> 2009 Anejo Sampler
> Double Regal Sampler (includes two King Bs, two of the NEW King T Tubos, and Two Chateau Pyramids)
> Two Hemingway Maduros


Had my first Shark tonight. Yummy good.


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got these in today....









What's left of my purchase Saturday night..


----------



## zitro_joe

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Two Flying Pigs

I chuckle everytime I look at them


----------



## JackH

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just ordered a 10 pack of Nat Sherman's Jack Johnson from JR Cigar.


----------



## dubels

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



seyer0686 said:


> Actually, they had almost a full box. There was also 3 or 4 boxes of opus sitting on the shelf, all mostly full except one that had one stick left


My B&M actually has a few boxes of 08 V Maddies too. They told me they found out their distributor had a few boxes left and they just bought them all. They wont be selling there 09's until the 08 are done.


----------



## smokin nightly

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just pulled the trigger on a cab of Party Shorts...oh I cant wait...


----------



## JuJuMan16

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

This weekend I picked up some Tatuaje Black and red tubos, and drove to the Padilla factory in little havana and picked up some Cazadores and Dominus to try out. First time i went to the Padilla place, and it is very nice.


----------



## smokin nightly

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow, Carlos! That sounds very cool...


----------



## triad47

*re: What's your latest purchase?*










Yum


----------



## Juicestain

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



triad47 said:


> Yum


:jaw: :thumb:


----------



## CPJim

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

These came in the mail today. I'll give them a few days to stabilize then give them a try. Those aluminum tubos get COLD when shipped.

Jim


----------



## thebayratt

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

My 1st V Cutter
Casa Magna Robusto
Room 101 305
AF Hemmingway Short Story
CAO Cameroon Toro
CAO CX2 Robusto
FDO Gold Robusto


----------



## d_day

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Did a box split with a friend of the Don Carlos #2, and I've got 5 Lost City Opus on the way.


----------



## TDIvey

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some variety:
Casa Magna Oscuro
Perdomo2 Maduro
CAO La Traviata
Devils Weed
Dunhill Signed Range
5 Vegas Miami M-5
Joya de Nicaragua Clasico Claro


----------



## doubled

*re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## RobustBrad

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



doubled said:


>


Hope those smoke as good as they look! Nice pull.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## doubled

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



RobustBrad said:


> Hope those smoke as good as they look! Nice pull.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad


yeah me too:tu


----------



## smokin nightly

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I wanted to get one of those the other day...but the 16 dollar price tag kept me from it...


----------



## zitro_joe

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



RobustBrad said:


> Hope those smoke as good as they look! Nice pull.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad


They smoke great!


----------



## dartstothesea

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A week ago I got me some Gurkha Blue Steels - Can't wait to try one!


----------



## d_day

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A sixty quart cooler.

Oops.


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



d_day said:


> A sixty quart cooler.
> 
> Oops.


Uh ohhh.


----------



## d_day

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> Uh ohhh.


I know. Probably going to start fillin it by going to Vegas to buy a box of casa fuente cigars to age a bit.

Also, your sig is fitting for the occasion.


----------



## Wiseguy1982

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A 5er of Pirate's Gold off of CBID...you guys are all bad influences! :rotfl:


----------



## scottwpreston

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Man, you guys are a bad influence. Never tried c-bid, so I went in to bid on a couple of 5ers, well not surprising, I'm waiting on Montecristo's/5 Vegas/Oliva/Alec Bradley/Padron 64/Cain/Camanch/Don Pepin.
Won't know til tonight what I win! It's pretty fun, we'll see.


----------



## RobustBrad

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

And watch ... you will win them all. Hence the "devil" site.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## d_day

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'm posting live (from my phone) at casa fuente. I did quite well at the tables today, so after I finish drinking, I'm going to spend a lot of money on smokess


----------



## itsme_timd

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



d_day said:


> I'm posting live (from my phone) at casa fuente. I did quite well at the tables today, so after I finish drinking, I'm going to spend a lot of money on smokess


I. Am. So. Jealous.


----------



## d_day

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Teehee!


----------



## Arge

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack A Fuente 858 Flor Fina


----------



## d_day

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Okay, here's what I got. A box of Casa Fuente corona gordas, and a box of anejo 50s. All will sit at least two years in my new cooler.


----------



## Mortanis

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Don Pepin Garcia My Father Le Bijou 1922's just arrived. Tasty little bastards!


----------



## Jenady

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just ordered five Rocky Patel 1990 Vintage Rothschild from the Cigar Place Free Friday. Of course the S&H was $7.50. I hope they ae worth it.


----------



## gator_79

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just visited the local B&M and picked up a few singles:
1 Oliva V 
1 Oliva V Maduro
1 Padron 64 & 1 26 (Couldn't find the 40 or 80th)
2 CAO Sopranos 
Oh yeah and I ordered my new Humi from Cheap Humidors .com


----------



## pitbulljimmy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just picked up 3 fivers, all habanos....

Diplomaticos # 5 
RyJ Romeo # 2
H.Upmann Corona Major


----------



## Jenady

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just ordered a Smoke Odor Exterminator Jar Candle and had them throw in a Diamond Crown Maximus 7x50 Churchill #2.


----------



## Qball

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

FINALLY... got an Opus X 3-fer tin...

Opus X Perfexcion X Rare Estate Reserve

No pics, but looks like this...


----------



## dmisc

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I purchased last night

from CI:

-A 100 count humidor.
-their herf n go combo with the CAO 5 pack sampler
-bundle of flor de olivas
-their 5 vegas 12-torpedo flight sampler
-Humicare crystals

From JR
-5 pack Punch Champions
-bundle JR alternatives Punch Rothchild Maduro


----------



## zeavran1

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I received my own Christmas present this morning. Good thing because I smoked my last Padron 64 last night.


----------



## SMOKE20

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Holy Crap Rich. Nice gift


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



zeavran1 said:


> I received my own Christmas present this morning. Good thing because I smoked my last Padron 64 last night.


Ya know.. because of this photo i think i'll have a VSG tonight


----------



## roughrider

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Good work Rick.


----------



## El Smokey Bearo

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

My recent purchases from the Devil Site were

5-packs:
Fire by Indian Tabac Petite Corona Maduro
CAO Gold Corona (but they sent me robustos)
Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Petite Corona

The Thin Ring Flight Sampler
2 - Gurkha Micro-Batch TPB-1 Lancero (6.5" x 44)
2 - Padilla Series '68 Lancero (7.5" x 38 )
2 - Man O' War Corona (6" x 44)
2 - Rocky Patel Fusion Lancero (7" x 38 )
2 - 5 Vegas Series 'A' Anomaly (4.5" x 44)
2 - Blue Label Corona (6" x 44)


----------



## veeref

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I was on trip for work and the B&M I visited just got these in stock (I took the first ones out of the box):

Tatuaje 'Black' Tubo (1)
Tatuaje Red 'Verocu' Tubo (1)

I can't wait to try these.

I have pictures but unfortunately don't have the post count


----------



## Wiseguy1982

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ok, I know I already posted about this...

I did PURCHASE a 5er of Pirate's Gold a few days ago, but I just RECEIVED them today.

OMG...I am buying a bundle next week. :smoke: :smoke: :smoke:


----------



## nighthawk2k8

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

just got two 5packs of the 5vegas classics on cigar.com's daily deal and they spammed me upon checkout with a $10 nica libre flight sampler (half off regular site price) which i've been wanting to try. so not bad, the 2 fivers gave me free shipping so a total of $30 bucks for 15 stogies.


----------



## Yawgeh

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Last cigar purchase I made was a pair of Oliva V Maduros I found in the local B&M. Mmmm.


----------



## ferks012

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I went to the CI Super Store on Friday and this is what I bought!! I seasoned it over the weekend and got the Humi-care electronic humidifier ans my digital hygrometer synchronized, I stocked it earlier today and it is now running at a perfect 70RH I'm stoked!!


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



ferks012 said:


> I went to the CI Super Store on Friday and this is what I bought!! I seasoned it over the weekend and got the Humi-care electronic humidifier ans my digital hygrometer synchronized, I stocked it earlier today and it is now running at a perfect 70RH I'm stoked!!


Nice looking humi and collection. Looks like you didn't spare any expense.


----------



## jeepthing

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5er of Perdomo Reserve Ltd. Oscuro


----------



## ferks012

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> Nice looking humi and collection. Looks like you didn't spare any expense.


I actually got an amazing deal, and the photos do this peice no justice at all, it is beautiful and i am slipping on the slope extremely fast!!


----------



## smelvis

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice Brad.


----------



## zitro_joe

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



ferks012 said:


> I actually got an amazing deal, and the photos do this peice no justice at all, it is beautiful and i am slipping on the slope extremely fast!!


Send it to me, Ill take some great pictures of it my living room. I promise the pics will be clear, sharp and mesmerizing.:madgrin:


----------



## d_day

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I must be insane. Just ordered a 50 count box of Opus X petite lanceros. So in two weeks I've acquired a box each of Casa Fuente corona gordas, Anejo #50, and the Opus, and my lost city sampler will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Big D

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

got a box of Gurkha Cuban Legacy robusto's and a five pack of Empire I's on the way...


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



d_day said:


> I must be insane. Just ordered a 50 count box of Opus X petite lanceros. So in two weeks I've acquired a box each of Casa Fuente corona gordas, Anejo #50, and the Opus, and my lost city sampler will arrive tomorrow.


Cigar hoarder. ROFL


----------



## d_day

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Can't help it. Just got a cooler.


----------



## nighthawk2k8

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Big D said:


> got a box of Gurkha Cuban Legacy robusto's and a five pack of Empire I's on the way...


i saw the cuban legacies in the ci catalog, price was around 2 bucks a stick if i remember right, but they did look great. how do you like them??


----------



## smelvis

*re: What's your latest purchase?*









I got more the Angeos but was to lazy to take them out of the humidor.


----------



## jessejava187

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> I got more the Angeos but was to lazy to take them out of the humidor.


 Dave WTF.... You holding out on me, Where do you score the dracs? No really nice haul my friend.


----------



## smelvis

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Aha my young Paris Hilton groupie call and I shall tell thee! oke:


----------



## bogner

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

nice haul! it's beginning to look a lot like christmas in here ..


----------



## SureShot81

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Three Tatuaje Verocus and three Tatuaje Blacks.


----------



## Jenady

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Waxingmoon is building me a new humi that I need to fill.

I just ordered these from cigar.com.

Padron 1964 Anniversary, Exclusivo, Habano, 5.5 X 50 2
Padron 1964 Anniversary, Imperial, Maduro, 6 X 54 2
Padron 1964 Anniversary, Superior, Maduro, 6.5 X 42 2
Padron, Panatela, Habano 4
Carlos Torano Exodus Gold, Double Corona, Habano, 7 X 50 2
Punch Sampler (10 Cigars)
Christmas Feast Sampler
Free Offer: Gurkha 3-Cigar Sampler Gurkha 3-Cigar Sampler
90+ Rated Super Saver Sampler
Nica Libre Stocking Stuffer Sampler

I know that list is all over the place but so am I. How else do you find out what you like?


----------



## Zeb Zoober

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I might as well just endorse my paychecks over to CigarBid. My latest purchases from the last few days.

Alec Bradley Harvest Habano Robusto - Box of 20 (my new 'go to' smoke)
Gran Habano 3 Siglos Churchill - 5-Pack
Edge by Rocky Patel Missile Maduro - 5-Pack
Edge by Rocky Patel Missile Corojo - 5-Pack
Punch Gran Puro Pico Bonito - 5-Pack
Nica Libre Torpedo - 5-Pack
HUMI-CARE Portable Humidification Pillows - 3 Sets of 10
Perdomo2 Limited Edition Epicure Maduro - 5-Pack
Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro Belicoso - 5-Pack
5 Vegas Box-Pressed Sampler - 15 Cigars
Partagas Black Clasico - 5-Pack


----------



## Ndimarco

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Three Tatuaje Blacks and Three Tatuaje Verocu

Tried a Verocu tonight, and it was really good, smooth, a little less spicy than other tats but a good overall stick, gonna try a Black later on!


----------



## scottwpreston

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

An assortment of stuff I have never smoked:

Montecristo Churchill Conn
Some AB Maxx
Camancho 1962 Robusto
Some DP Garcia


----------



## phisch

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ordered these last night from Bonita SmokeShop

5 RP Edge Sumatra Toro's
5 RP 1961 Robusto's
1 RP Decade Robusto

The Edge Sumatras are a discontinued 2007 top 25 cigar, the 1961's just got a 90 rating in CA magazine and i've heard it's pretty good, and the Decade was an impulse buy


----------



## Jenady

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just ordered a 102qt Rubbermaid Marine Cooler, Oust fans, and a hand full of cedar.

I am going from 10 Cuban cigars in a ziploc bag to a custom Humi by Waxingmoon and the coolerdor made from these components. I have three pounds of 65% beads to use inside both.

I also will have close to 100 sticks in a few days.

Everyone was too right about all this. :mrgreen:


----------



## dubels

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn nice. I am setting up a coolerdor right now too. I got fed up with the tupperware boxes everywhere. I was going to go with Oust fans but $12 bucks plus shipping is a little much, also I am only doing a 48qt. 
That was my latest purchase: a Coleman 48qt at wallyworld.


----------



## friz

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

couple of Nestor Miranda double toro


----------



## scottwpreston

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Pro AirCare Purifier 3,000 + sq. ft. Smoker Cloaker 
CAIN: 550 MADURO 4-PACK
PADRON: LONDRES Maduro 5 PACK 
OLIVA SERIE V: LANCERO 5 PACK 
PADRON: 1964 ANNIVERSARY PRINCIPE MADURO 
PADRON: 1964 ANNIVERSARY CORONA MADURO
TATUAJE: By Don Pepin HAVANA VI ALMIRANTES 5 Pack

LALALALALALAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## CajunMaduro

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Padron 1926 80th Anniversary X 4 
1 as a gift
1 for new years
1 incase the Saints make the Superbowl
1 to keep


----------



## drake.c.w.

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Tat Verocu Tubo's, Black Tubo's, ISOM Partagas Serie D. No 4, ISOM Partagas Corona Especiales


----------



## Toner

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Party SD4 
Bolivar Royal Coronas 
Bolivar Gold medals

Oliva O Churchills 
Epernay La Ferme


----------



## Juicestain

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Holy Fuente Batman!


----------



## GJProductions

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

woooooow!!!!!!


----------



## Jenady

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cohiba - Siglo VI -- 10 Box

Partagas - Shorts -- 25 Box

Trinidad - Robusto Extra -- 12 Box

Combinaciones - Estuche x Festival -- 10 Box


Montecristo Edmundo (Ring Gauge 52 x 135 mm long) 
Trinidad Robustos Extra (Ring Gauge 50 x 155 mm long) 
Cohiba Maduro 5 Genios (Ring Gauge 52 x 140 mm long) 
H.Upmann Magnum 50 (Ring Gauge 50 x 160 mm long)) 
Romeo y Julieta Short Churchills (Ring Gauge 50 x 124 mm long) 
Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure Especial (Ring Gauge 50 x 141 mm long) 
Partagás Serie P No 2 (Ring Gauge 52 x 156 mm long) 
Cohiba Siglo VI (Ring Gauge 52 x 150 mm long) 
San Cristóbal de la Habana Mercaderes (Ring Gauge 48 x 167 mm long) 
Cuaba Generosos (Ring Gauge 42 x 132 mm long)


----------



## Wiseguy1982

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

New starter + labor fees = $355.94 = :kicknuts:


----------



## Acesfull

*re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## jessejava187

*re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## d_day

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

It finally came!


----------



## eljimmy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



d_day said:


> It finally came!


NICE!! Need any empty Opus dress boxes? Trade ya for your plain box?:mrgreen:


----------



## d_day

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



eljimmy said:


> NICE!! Need any empty Opus dress boxes? Trade ya for your plain box?:mrgreen:


 I'm leaving it as is for a couple years, if I can keep my hands off it.


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Acesfull said:


>


Dang man seems like every week your getting huge hauls. Must have a humidor cave like Dave Smelvis haha.


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Acesfull said:


>


Dang man seems like every week your getting huge hauls. Must have a humidor cave like Dave Smelvis haha.


----------



## x man

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Great pics


----------



## 96Brigadier

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

If you have been in the Habanos thread you'll already have seen the rest of the pictures, but here's my latest purchase that I brought back from Cuba:

1 x Box of 25 of H.Upmann No. 2 
1 x Box of 25 of SCDLH La Punta
1 x Box of 10 of Partagas Salomones
2 x Box of 25 of Cohiba Siglo IV
1 x Box of 12 of Trinidad Ingenios Edicion Limitada 2007
1 x Box of 10 Montecristo Sublimes Edicion Limitada 2008 
1 x Half Box (12) of Vegas Robaina Unicos
1 x Half Box (12) of Partagas Presidentes


----------



## itsme_timd

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



96Brigadier said:


> If you have been in the Habanos thread you'll already have seen the rest of the pictures, but here's my latest purchase that I brought back from Cuba:
> 
> 1 x Box of 25 of H.Upmann No. 2
> 1 x Box of 25 of SCDLH La Punta
> 1 x Box of 10 of Partagas Salomones
> 2 x Box of 25 of Cohiba Siglo IV
> 1 x Box of 12 of Trinidad Ingenios Edicion Limitada 2007
> 1 x Box of 10 Montecristo Sublimes Edicion Limitada 2008
> 1 x Half Box (12) of Vegas Robaina Unicos
> 1 x Half Box (12) of Partagas Presidentes


OK, that's just wrong.... :kicknuts:


----------



## x man

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Half box Opus love affair.
Very strong.


----------



## Big D

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a box of Gurkha Cuban Legacy Robusto's in couple of days ago...


----------



## Jimbo57

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



96Brigadier said:


> If you have been in the Habanos thread you'll already have seen the rest of the pictures, but here's my latest purchase that I brought back from Cuba:
> 
> 1 x Box of 25 of H.Upmann No. 2
> 1 x Box of 25 of SCDLH La Punta
> 1 x Box of 10 of Partagas Salomones
> 2 x Box of 25 of Cohiba Siglo IV
> 1 x Box of 12 of Trinidad Ingenios Edicion Limitada 2007
> 1 x Box of 10 Montecristo Sublimes Edicion Limitada 2008
> 1 x Half Box (12) of Vegas Robaina Unicos
> 1 x Half Box (12) of Partagas Presidentes


Geez..... in the words of Dale.... Daaaayyyyyuuuuuummmmmm!!


----------



## flyboylr45

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got a box of Tatuaje Black Torpedos and a box of Diamond Crown No3 Robusto.


----------



## doubled

*re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## roughrider

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice haul Steve.


----------



## zitro_joe

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I found half a box of Miami 8/11 Torps - Bought them all


----------



## zitro_joe

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



96Brigadier said:


> If you have been in the Habanos thread you'll already have seen the rest of the pictures, but here's my latest purchase that I brought back from Cuba:
> 
> 1 x Box of 25 of H.Upmann No. 2
> 1 x Box of 25 of SCDLH La Punta
> 1 x Box of 10 of Partagas Salomones
> 2 x Box of 25 of Cohiba Siglo IV
> 1 x Box of 12 of Trinidad Ingenios Edicion Limitada 2007
> 1 x Box of 10 Montecristo Sublimes Edicion Limitada 2008
> 1 x Half Box (12) of Vegas Robaina Unicos
> 1 x Half Box (12) of Partagas Presidentes


Dangit, I just put on a clean pair of...nvrmind:tape:


----------



## jessejava187

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ok the most Ive spent on one stick, But if you see these guys in person its real hard to say no


----------



## unsafegraphics

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1x Gurkha Black Dragon Robusto
1x Gurkha Assassin Dagger
1x Gurkha Ancient Warrior Figurado
1x Gurkha Platinum Reserve

and

1x Gurkha (Evil Robusto?) that I rolled myself
(they had an event, and I talked the roller into letting me try)


----------



## 3r1ck

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

After nearly two years of membership I can finally post pictures! Yay, for me! I've learned a lot trolling around though.


----------



## paul01036

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

happy holidays too me!!

I just bought 7 opus X!! Cant wait to have one as Santa slides down the chimney.


----------



## jeepthing

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Perdomo Reserve Ltd. Oscuro. Nice smoke


----------



## Herf N Turf

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



jeepthing said:


> Perdomo Reserve Ltd. Oscuro. Nice smoke


Damn right they are! I love those things. I think Im down to my last three.

I found an old box of LGC Wavell Maddies today. The cello is yellower than a banana peel.  Also snapped up some MB3 for $8 a go. Oh happy day.


----------



## Revelation

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just picked up a Rocky Patel decade toro


----------



## Joeluka

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

After buying all my Christmas gifts I went and bought myself something. A new Porsche PD3 lighter found its way into my lighter collection. All I will say is WOW!!!! Such a nich flame and I even talked them into giving me a Davidoff Millennium Blend Piramides to break in the lighter. 
Then as I was driving home I stopped by another Smoke Shop and Found Ashton VSG Robusto's for $5.29. They also have a buy 4 get one free deal so I ended up taking 5 of them home for under $22. NICE DAY FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zeavran1

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got these yesterday at local b&m. Waiting for stuff from taboo and ci. That does it for 2009. Luckily 2010 is just around the corner. lol


----------



## Juicestain

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got my 10er of Decades from the Jam the other day. Been waiting for this deal to come back up for awhile and finally caught it:thumb: If only I had bought 2 of 'em... *sigh*


----------



## dartstothesea

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Alec Bradley Family Blend Robo
Oliva Serie V Belicoso


----------



## Revelation

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Juicestain said:


> Got my 10er of Decades from the Jam the other day. Been waiting for this deal to come back up for awhile and finally caught it:thumb: If only I had bought 2 of 'em... *sigh*


are these good I just picked one up and dont know if i should hold off for a special occasion


----------



## scottwpreston

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered some RP Olde World Reserve... Torp's & Toro's Both Mad
Oliva V Torps


----------



## zitro_joe

*re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Frodo

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Jeez Joe. You're not going to smoke ALL of those, are you?


----------



## zitro_joe

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Frodo said:


> Jeez Joe. You're not going to smoke ALL of those, are you?


I plan to, just not all at one time!


----------



## d_day

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cifuentes Partagas winter 2006 febrero - 2 boxes
El Triunfador lancero - 1 box

note to self: STOP SPENDING MONEY!


----------



## SMOKESTACK

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Tatuaje black label tubos-

it dosn't taste like any black lables I've had in the past!!!! Thumbs down!


----------



## ferks012

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Came across these and could't resist...

7- 858 Rosado's
6- New Rosado Gran Reserva Magnum R's
3- Oliva G small torps
4- Casa Magna Colorado Petit (delicious one didn't make it home!!)
2- Oliva V Maduro!!


----------



## d_day

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



d_day said:


> Cifuentes Partagas winter 2006 febrero - 2 boxes
> El Triunfador lancero - 1 box
> 
> note to self: STOP SPENDING MONEY!


Didn't work.

Added a box of Padilla 1932 lanceros.


----------



## EJWells

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Anejos
5 AB SCR Churchills
1 Tatuaje Red


----------



## JKing

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I seem to be accumulating these far quicker than I can consume with the temps outside.

Just grabbed

10 Perdomo lot 23 maduro churchills
5 Padron 4000 maduro
5 Nica Libre torpedos
15 Don Pepin sampler

Must stop for the week! Bad thing is I think a new humi is coming my way stocked with Gurka's, wait that's not a bad thing.


----------



## JohnCA

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

After having a few Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur Prensado Oscuros that sat in the humidor a while, I did a MMAO and ordered 30 more to sit and age. I really hope they are consistent because I truly enjoyed the few I've had.


----------



## Speedie

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Finally got my first order in today. Atlantic sampler #2, plus a few i bought over the last few weeks. Have 10 Oliva V on the way. I never knew there was a Cain in the sampler. Pretty excited!


----------



## ctaylor

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

My lates was some tat 184's, gof carlito 05, fuente rosado, and my father1922


----------



## Trev

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Speedie said:


> Finally got my first order in today. Atlantic sampler #2, plus a few i bought over the last few weeks. Have 10 Oliva V on the way. I never knew there was a Cain in the sampler. Pretty excited!


Nice pick up Kay, some great lookin' smokes there!
Yesterday I grabbed a monte #4, Partagas Mille Fleur and Hoyo de Monterey coronation. Added 2 of them to my CC's and smoked the monte. Man was it a nice one!


----------



## CajunMaduro

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

For myself and the Family moochers on Christmas.


----------



## CajunMaduro

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picasa Web Albums - etrader20 - Cigars


----------



## RicoPuro

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice selection of fine smokes you got in there Dave. We are having perfect cigar weather in our area. I got several of my special ocassion smokes lined up for these holidays.

Jorge


----------



## Deemancpa

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I am trying to find an everyday smoke. I must be the only guy that hates most of the cigars everyone loves. Like anything CAO, Casa Magna, La Flors, Rocky Patels except Edge Sumatra, Perdomo and to me all Don Peppin cigars are that he blends are starting to taste the same......

I bought Cain maduro robusto
Quesado 35th Anniv

go to sticks are Padrom 26 maduro

I posted some pics in other parts of the forum


----------



## zeavran1

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

This will do it for the rest of the year. lol. A wierd combo and I got them at good prices. Opus from taboo and rp's from cbid.


----------



## ferks012

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well two other members plus myself took the plunge to split a box of these beauties!! Padron no.44 Reserva de Familia, and they look about delicious!!


----------



## ferks012

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I also got myself caught up in a "Love Affair" while Christmas shopping!!


----------



## smelvis

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



ferks012 said:


> Well two other members plus myself took the plunge to split a box of these beauties!! Padron no.44 Reserva de Familia, and they look about delicious!!


Yummy :banana:


----------



## Smite

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

My first huge cigar purchase came in yesterday:

5 pack Camacho Select
5 pack CAO CX2
5 pack Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro
5 pack Punch Rothschild (Oscuro)
5 pack Cohiba Natural Lonsdale


----------



## zitro_joe

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## Deemancpa

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Yummy :banana:


Let me know how the 44th smokes. deeman


----------



## SMOKESTACK

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Here's my holiday assortment


----------



## EJWells

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice, Smokestack! Will you let them rest for a while?


----------



## SMOKESTACK

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thanks!- I can't decide...


----------



## cheese

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ordered a 5 pack of Padilla Obsidian Belicoso's form cigar.com. For $13.95/pack I couldn't pass them up. A friend asked me to add a pack for him which got us free shipping. :rockon:

Also ordered 5x 64 PAM Exclusivo's and 1 in natural from tampa humidor. The maduros were a x-mas present to myself and I haven't tried the natural yet.

I've still got some x-mas money left so I'm thinking of ordering some RP Vintage 1999 Connecticut's and maybe some of the Diesel's which I've yet to try. That'll pretty much kill my budget till my tax return.


----------



## x man

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sealed box fuente hemi classic maduro.
Some of each size of Opus.
I am broke


----------



## Mante

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A sample pack available locally of Xikar HC's. the 3 Robustos and 3 habano conneticut coronas. Mmmmmmm. Smoked a corona and blew me away. The rest are resting.


----------



## dartstothesea

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn! There have been some nice purchases here lately!


----------



## thebayratt

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered a box of Louis Martinez Silver Selection Robustos

$5 off Coupon expires thursday so I figured why not!


----------



## Tigerfellow

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Small, but with a purpose:
1- Oliva Serie V Maduro Torpedo: Cause I've only heard good things and I love maduros.
3-Camacho Corojo Churchills: Cause I'm spending New Years with the girlfriend and I wanted to leave my buddies with something to do while they set off the fireworks. 
1-Baccarat something-or-another... Cause it was free.

And a crappy photo from the cell phone:


----------



## shuckins

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

just arrived:

anybody else seeing spots...lol


----------



## zitro_joe

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



shuckins said:


> just arrived:
> 
> anybody else seeing spots...lol


 interesting find


----------



## JKing

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

It's a comparison order coming for me

5x Padron 4000 maduro
5x Nica Libre torps, $11 on CBid
5x Diesel Unholy Cocktail, $18 from CI with the free shipping + 10% off

and a 5er of blue labels off CBid for $9 for golfing buddy's

My uncle also gave me a 50 count humi stocked full of RP Vintage, Gurkha's, Indian Tabaks and some misc sticks. Dad brought me a four pack sampler from the local B&M too. Too bad it's snowing out.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Partagas Serie D No. 4 (10)
Bolivar Royal Coronas (10)


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



shuckins said:


> just arrived:
> 
> anybody else seeing spots...lol


Those have to be some of the coolest sticks around..........enjoy!


----------



## Padron

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

24 pack of Augusto Reyes Nativo - Churchill for $54 @ CI...over 70% off.


----------



## commonsenseman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



shuckins said:


> just arrived:
> 
> anybody else seeing spots...lol


Ah, the Leopard! They're tasty too! :thumb:

I bought one in Little Havana, but the spots kept falling off :shocked:


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 RP Edge Maduros
2 Cusano 18 Paired Maduros
1 Padron Maduro(no idea on the series, shoulda paid attn)
1 Padron(again the ADHD)
1 AF Maduro


----------



## Ringlardner27

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Arturo Fuente, Double Chateau. Had a coupon from Thompson and decided to put it to good use!


----------



## ShortyStogie

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zeb Zoober said:


> Partagas Serie D No. 4 (10)
> Bolivar Royal Coronas (10)


Zeb,

Great selections! Two of my favorite sticks... The RC is the first cigar I ever smoked, and the D4 isthe one the one that I can fall back on with my eyes closed.

Enjoy!

-SS


----------



## shuckins

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

tat nobles.
fixin' to sell 5ers in the wts thread...


----------



## eyesack

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Padron said:


> 24 pack of Augusto Reyes Nativo - Churchill for $54 @ CI...over 70% off.


Good smokes! I had a 5-er and loved the one I sampled from it, it burnt for a good 2+ hours though, hehe.


----------



## smelvis

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



shuckins said:


> tat nobles.
> fixin' to sell 5ers in the wts thread...


I'm in for a couple if you can spare them or one if not. LMK pm on it's way!


----------



## shuckins

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

gimme a minute and i'll post a sale thread...


----------



## smelvis

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



shuckins said:


> gimme a minute and i'll post a sale thread...


No rush on my part dude!


----------



## bdw1984

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

box of la traviata divino


----------



## dartstothesea

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



bdw1984 said:


> box of la traviata divino


lucky you!


----------



## Zeb Zoober

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



ShortyStogie said:


> Zeb,
> 
> Great selections! Two of my favorite sticks... The RC is the first cigar I ever smoked, and the D4 is the one the one that I can fall back on with my eyes closed.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> -SS


Good to hear. It has been almost like throwing darts at a dartboard for me when choosing CCs to try. Being brand new to them, I have just been reading descriptions and reviews. Then I just order and hope for the best. No real idea what I'll like and not like.


----------



## KSutt

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oliva V and some special edition samplers off CI to help fill the new Vino, ya know to help the humidity and all... :mrgreen:


----------



## Mante

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Opus X Perfection No5. A few singles to build my range of NC's. Going to let them rest till I grow the balls to smoke such a strong little stick:mad2:


----------



## TheLurch

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Three Opus X Perfecxion,one Ashton VSG,one Tatajue Havana, one Don Pepin Garcia "My Father", and an Arturo Fuente Hemingway short story!


----------



## sconniecigar

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Liga Privada Flying Pig and T52
Tatuaje Reserva SW and J21
Partagas Benji Menendez

The new (to me) B&M I found it amazing!


----------



## cigarlvr

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Casa Magna
Box of Viaje Holiday Blend
Bx of Liga Privada T52 toro and bx of Flying Pigs


----------



## Romulus Cogswell

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I've seen UPS at my door almost daily in the past week.

5er of Romeo y Julieta Cedro Deluxe #2
5er of Acid Satori
5er of Tabak Especial 
Acid Collectors Tin of 14 cigars
Box of Tatiana Groovy Blue
5er of La Vieja Leather Patch
5er of Alec Bradley Tempus
5er of La Vieja Habana Cameroon
Nub sampler of 10 cigars
1 CAO LaTraviata
10 JDN Antano
5er of Natural Root

I think I need to stop for awhile.


----------



## pipemike

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Usually smoke a pipe so my New Years Resolution is to try a cigar. Went to a local tobacco store and purchased a 1x Gispert and 2x Saint Luis Rey Reserva Special. They guy there said they were good starter cigars???


----------



## Nyght81

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

heh, well um....My latest was not necessarily my best. I purchased 1 Blenders Gold Natural, 1 Blenders Gold Maduro, 4 Blenders Gold Churchill Maduros and 4 Blenders Gold Lonsdales. I think that's what they are, Lonsdales...:rotfl:

Ok, so seriously, why did I purchase these you ask? The answer is simple. I am stationed at Cannon AFB, NM which is in Clovis, NM. You can't find something decent in this town, to include a smoke shop that is decent. The first smoke shop I stepped into STUNK of incense and their humidor was sitting at 50% humidity. I originally went in to try and see if I could find some PG solution to re-season my humidor after sitting empty for 2 yrs. When I asked if he had it and he said what's that, I knew it was time to leave.

The 2nd I went into, same horrid smell and I saw a bigger humidor and thought maybe just MAYBE. When I asked the guy, I got the same response. I told him it was for a humidor. He looked at his, laughed and said ours doesn't even work. :doh::doh::doh:

Lots of cigars sitting in it, but nothing worth looking at. Anywho, I read on this forum actually they were pretty decent AND I am waiting for my buddy to send me some Drew Estates he picked up for me which I am looking forward to trying. Before these purchases, my purchase before that were 2 Montecristos which was while I was in Afghanistan, and 5 Romeo Y Julieta #3s I THINK, not entirely sure.


----------



## Juicestain

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn monster strikes again, this time a few good priced samplers of some sticks I love. DPG My Father 6 cigar sampler and La Aurora Preferido robusto 5 pack sampler.


----------



## Nyght81

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Alright, alright, I tried to make up for the Blenders Gold gars I picked up and while at the shoppette getting gas, I picked up some nice Cuesta Rays a #60 and #11. They looked good and not too try in the humi at the shoppette surprisingly. I'mma give em time to soak up some more humidity and since they were individually wrapped I decided to just cut the foot off the cellophane wrapper and leave em be in there.


----------



## eyesack

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'll just leave this here...









1 pussycat
3 love affairs...

I swear I'm holding them for a friend! =D


----------



## austintxeric

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up the following for 'adding to my new humidor to help with humidity control) 
Alec Bradley Sampler on Cbid
1 - Alec Bradley Harvest Selection '97 Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Alec Bradley Maxx Brazilian Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Alec Bradley Maxx The Fix (5" x 5
1 - Alec Bradley Select Cabinet Reserve Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Novo (5" x 50)
RP Sampler on Cbid
1 - Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Corojo Toro
1 - Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Maduro Toro
1 - Edge by Rocky Patel Toro Corojo
1 - Edge by Rocky Patel Toro Maduro
1 - Rocky Patel Sun Grown Toro
Man O' War Robusto 5 Pack
Nica Libre 10 pack flight
2 - Nica Libre Principe (4.5" x 46)
2 - Nica Libre Exclusivo (5.5" x 50)
2 - Nica Libre Torpedo (6" x 52)
2 - Nica Libre Imperial (6" x 54)
2 - Nica Libre Diplomatico (7" x 50)


----------



## Tigerfellow

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1-Oliva Serie V Maduro Belicoso
1-CAO MX2 Torpedo
1-AF Short Story (already smoked... I couldn't help myself!!!)
1-Oliva Serie G Maduro Robusto
AND THE GRANDPAPPY OF THE GROUP
1-Padron 1926 80th Anniversario Torpedo
Definitely a good haul, AND for under $40, a pretty good deal too.


----------



## Mortanis

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A Box of AF Hemingway Short Story's. Flavorful little bastards.


----------



## Machurtado

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought some Gurkha Symphony robustos, Rocky Patel American Market Petite Corona, and some Indian tabac anniversery limited toros. Can't wait for them to get here so I can try them.


----------



## RazzBarlow

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Here's my latest purchase:









Heartfelt Humidity Bead Case - 65% Large

I think it will go nice into my new Humi that Ed (Waxingmoon) just sent me.

Marshall


----------



## ARCHAIC

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

just got the 20 stick gurkha sampler from CI as well as an Alec Bradley, 5Vegas & some other 5pack sampler.
Also I just found out *I'm gonna be a DAD* so now im trying to convinve the wife to let me get the 2009 Opus22 set!! Figure I may as well celebrate the new addition in style!!


----------



## arodgers

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

The Pete Johnson Collection from Monster
1 Cabaiguan Guapos RX Natural (5 1/4 x 50)
1 La Riqueza No. 4 Maduro (5 x 48)
1 Tatuaje Cojonu 2006 Natural (5 1/2 x 52)
1 Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles Natural (5 x 50)
1 Tatuaje Series P P2 Robusto Natural (5 x 50)


----------



## Tarpon140

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Also picked up the PJ collection, but threw in the 6 cigar 601 sampler to get the free shipping. 11 great sticks for $52, looks like the monster is back.


----------



## ShortyStogie

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got part of my stash... So far, have received:
- 20 Montecristo Edmundos (Damn you, Warren!!) 
- 4 Petit Edmundos
- 4 Cohiba Siglo VI

On the way, and in my hands in about a week:
- 2 Cohiba Siglo IV
- 2 Cohiba Sublime Extra
- 6 Cohiba Piramides El 2006 (verrrrry excited about these!)
- 2 Montecristo #2
- 3 Partagas D4

muchos excitos!


----------



## zitro_joe

*re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## dubels

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



ARCHAIC said:


> just got the 20 stick gurkha sampler from CI as well as an Alec Bradley, 5Vegas & some other 5pack sampler.
> Also I just found out *I'm gonna be a DAD* so now im trying to convinve the wife to let me get the 2009 Opus22 set!! Figure I may as well celebrate the new addition in style!!


Congrats!


----------



## d_day

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Was in a wine store that has a walk in humidor today. Surprisingly they had a decent selection at decent prices. Since I was a novice smoker the last time I tried an Ashton, I picked up a few. Figured I'd give 'em another go. Got one Asthon cabinet, one VSG, and one ESG.


----------



## dartstothesea

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



ARCHAIC said:


> just got the 20 stick gurkha sampler from CI as well as an Alec Bradley, 5Vegas & some other 5pack sampler.
> Also I just found out *I'm gonna be a DAD* so now im trying to convinve the wife to let me get the 2009 Opus22 set!! Figure I may as well celebrate the new addition in style!!


Congrats, dude!!!


----------



## Mante

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



ShortyStogie said:


> Just got part of my stash... So far, have received:
> - 20 Montecristo Edmundos (Damn you, Warren!!)
> - 4 Petit Edmundos
> - 4 Cohiba Siglo VI
> 
> On the way, and in my hands in about a week:
> - 2 Cohiba Siglo IV
> - 2 Cohiba Sublime Extra
> - 6 Cohiba Piramides El 2006 (verrrrry excited about these!)
> - 2 Montecristo #2
> - 3 Partagas D4
> 
> muchos excitos!


Lmao Fauzi. Yeah they are terrible. Hows the songs in the head? I'm gonna order a new box shortly as well.


----------



## necrozen

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought 6 Camacho liberty 2009s.
5 Romeo and Julieta Reserva Real Maduros.
5 Rocky Patel Edge Lites
A 601 Black Label to try because I've never had one.


----------



## Cisco Kid H2

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up 2 boxes of Cain's. I have to say I likey better than the Nub's.


----------



## Tbone153

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well... based on some input from threads here, I purchased a 5-pack of 5 Vegas Series "A" Artisan's. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## Mante

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme x 5
Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos x 5
JLP Petit Cazadores x 25.


----------



## MiamiE

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just bought a $25 Graycliff Red Label 5er from the Monster. Did anyone else get on that deal?


----------



## ShortyStogie

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Warren,

Nice stash... I can't quite figure out the Maduro 5's... Wether I like them or not... I've had a few, some of which were excellent, and the others were just so so. Never had that with a CC.

Oh well, enjoy!

-SS


----------



## Mante

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme x 5
> Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos x 5
> JLP Petit Cazadores x 25.


Hi again Fauzi, Cant really comment on the Mad 5s as this is a trial. I REALLY enjoy the natural cohibas 1,2,3 & 4 but am yet to try the maduros. The Choix's I love. The Petit Cazadores are for my wife. Gotta love it!


----------



## Bad Astronaut

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just got a big order in the mail (thank you X-mas bonus):

From JR Cigars
Decent Dozen - H. Upman Vintage Cameroon
10 - Gispert Toro (Mold box)
25 - Consuegra mixed pack

From Cheap Humidors
300 Count Humidor

From Heartfealt
1/2 pound of beads.


----------



## eyesack

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I hate you guys... I just pulled the trigger on a box of Partagas PCE's... and if by hate I mean my wallet hurts and my mouth is watering in anticipation, then yeah! These ones are goin away for a while though. I swear! =D


----------



## Mante

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



eyesack said:


> I hate you guys... I just pulled the trigger on a box of Partagas PCE's... and if by hate I mean my wallet hurts and my mouth is watering in anticipation, then yeah! These ones are goin away for a while though. I swear! =D


Suck it up Isaac. Until I have more smokes than you then you dont get any pity. LMAO :behindsofa:


----------



## Nitrosportman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

couple pounds of hearfelt beads woohoo


----------



## Mante

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Nitrosportman said:


> couple pounds of hearfelt beads woohoo


A couple of Pounds? Sounds like your up to something interesting. Hmmmmm?


----------



## bogner

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

a little CC-singles order, december-january isn't nice on the wallet ..

3x HdM Flor Extrafina Vintage
1x Punch RE Northern Lights


----------



## Nitrosportman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> A couple of Pounds? Sounds like your up to something interesting. Hmmmmm?


coolerdor
cabinet i'm still working on
8 20ct's

been using foam and decided to jump into the 21'st century

now i just need to finish the cabinet and load em up

all the 20ct's are full so im looking to transfer everything over and get rid of the 20ct's

i may just leave the thermostat pulled on the coolerdor and use it to keep my beer chilled and try to stock up the cabinet for now


----------



## Mante

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Nitrosportman said:


> coolerdor
> cabinet i'm still working on
> 8 20ct's
> 
> been using foam and decided to jump into the 21'st century
> 
> now i just need to finish the cabinet and load em up
> 
> all the 20ct's are full so im looking to transfer everything over and get rid of the 20ct's
> 
> i may just leave the thermostat pulled on the coolerdor and use it to keep my beer chilled and try to stock up the cabinet for now


 Man thats tough work. You would almost need a beer after looking through all those 20Cts! LOL. Nice work.


----------



## necrozen

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just baught a box of Hoyo DM Dark Sumatras. There's a deal on JR that is hard to pass up. Plus all this talk about Gurkha has me interested so I bought some of their legends off CI.


----------



## andrew s

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up the 5 Vegas deal today from CI. It is there weekly special this week 20 for 39.99.

I also recieved this week a new 100 count humi and a 10 pack of Taboo Value Blend both I picked up in Taboo.com's auctions for very good prices.


----------



## Space Ace

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I picked up a few of the ever elusive Tatuaje Black tubos.


----------



## confednet

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

20 Cusano P1 Churchill (my every day smoke)
6 Camacho Triple Maduro Torpedo (bought one, LOVED IT!!!, went back and bought the rest. Thank God they didn't have a full box.)
6 CAO 1968 L'Anniversaire Maduro Churchill (treat)
2 Sancho Panza Double Maduro Escudero (My second favorite everyday smoke)
1 CAO Gold Maduro Churchill (eah.. so so.)
1 Montecristo Reserva Negra Churchill (loved it)
1 Kristoff Maduro Churchill ( smoking now, eah.. so so.)
1 Cusano Habano LXI Churchill (never again)
1 Cusano 18 Paired Maduro Churchill (?)

In the last 2 days? Man, I have bought a lot of Cigars.


----------



## arodgers

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Grabbed five 20 pack tins of CAO Brazillia Mini's for $32 off the Jam yesterday. Most of the reviews I've read say they taste a lot like the full size ones. Now I'll have something to smoke on the way to work (15 minute drive).


----------



## 67%RH

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up 2 boxes of Leon Jimenes 300 coronas for $70.00 a box. Never smoked this brand before last week and could not pass up the great deal.
The cigar is mild-medium smoke with a cameroon wrapper.


----------



## zitro_joe

*re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## ferks012

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



zitro_joe said:


>


I just made a mess!!


----------



## zitro_joe

*re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## dartstothesea

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some singles at the B&M:

A. Fuente Queen B
CAO La Traviata
CAO Criollo


----------



## arodgers

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice... I bought that same sampler off cigar monster. Looking forward to the My Father, but letting them set a while longer.


----------



## TheLurch

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up:
Two Opus X "power ranger's" for $11 a piece
One Opus X "Reserva D'Chateau" for $15
I didn't think I did TOO bad on the prices at all!


----------



## Mante

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



TheLurch said:


> Just picked up:
> Two Opus X "power ranger's" for $11 a piece
> One Opus X "Reserva D'Chateau" for $15
> I didn't think I did TOO bad on the prices at all!


In AUD here at one of only two B&Ms the price would be $31.00 & $37.00 respectively. Our tobacco tax sucks. Import duty is $322 per Kilo and then 40% Fed tax on that then 10% GST on all that. I envy you


----------



## Mante

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Here comes the OCD again. I just ordered 10 Monte Petit Edmundos & 3 x Hoyo Epicure Especial No1s. My Bad! Thats 450 bucks in three days. I love my wife as she just helps me smoke em.


----------



## Tbone153

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a few singles.

DPG Black
DPG Blue
Ashton VSG (yummy)


----------



## necrozen

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a box of Punch London Club for quick winter smoking.


----------



## cedjunior

*re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Mante

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oh Charles I'm drooling over the Oliva's "Sprrrbblllttttttt" Licking screen here. Oops sorry, did you hear that?


----------



## Bigtotoro

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up the Journey to Chateau de la Fuente brown box on the Monster last night.


----------



## roughrider

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Lookin' good Charles.


----------



## 96Brigadier

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ordered a box of Partagas Serie D No. 4 yesterday. Hoping for it to arrive next week.


----------



## MiamiE

*re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## ferks012

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

My buddy and fellow "Puffer" Landon aka lwleaver had our box splits of PSD no.4's and RASS "arrive" today and everything looks great!!


----------



## austintxeric

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

just got my 2 extra large heartfelt tubes in the mail. I picked up a couple of Partagas Black and CAO La Traviatas at my local B&M. I can feel the slippery slope worsening, or getting better depending on how you look at it!


----------



## necrozen

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got 3 chests of my favorite smoke, the Camacho Liberty 09! This is my fave cigar this year next to the brickhouse.


----------



## tlempke

*re: What's your latest purchase?*










Just picked these up yesterday
CAO Brazilia
CAO Gold
RP Edge Lite
Casa Magna Robusto
Casa Magna Oscuro
Camacho Connecticut
Camacho Corojo
Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente 
Oliva Serie V


----------



## itsme_timd

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



necrozen said:


> Just got 3 chests of my favorite smoke, the Camacho Liberty 09! This is my fave cigar this year next to the brickhouse.


Wow, nice haul! The '09 is the best Liberty I've smoked.

Heck, you shoulda spent the money on your 2nd favorite of the year - think how many of those you could have bought!


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



necrozen said:


> Just got 3 chests of my favorite smoke, the Camacho Liberty 09! This is my fave cigar this year next to the brickhouse


:bowdown: Holy crap man!


----------



## Tigerfellow

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5er of Oliva Serie G Maduro Robustos
5er of Arturo Fuente Short Storys
Something a little shorter in time for the colder temperatures.

Edit: and a 15 count humidor for my dorm room. (it had to fit in my lock box, that was my criteria and also why it is small.)


----------



## necrozen

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



itsme_timd said:


> Wow, nice haul! The '09 is the best Liberty I've smoked.
> 
> Heck, you shoulda spent the money on your 2nd favorite of the year - think how many of those you could have bought!


Yeah, but I got a great deal. Only paid $200 for all three. Bought them off a guy who runs our cigar tasting here in Erlanger, Ky. He's a good guy and is always hooking us up with sweet deals.

I do have a question though. The one chest that is still shrinkwrapped, should I take that off? I want these to rest for some time and I'm afraid it wont get enough air.


----------



## Qball

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Interesting 24 hours...

Bought 5 Padilla Miami Solomons on the devil site

Heartfelt delivered 1lb of 70% beads and a new Palio cutter ( which rocks, BTW)

Bought a humidor, sold a humidor

Bought 5 Opus Love Stories and 5 Fuente Gran Rosados

sweet!


----------



## Space Ace

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 pack of Graycliff Blue Label Torps on the devil site.

Must. resist. further. purchases.


----------



## iaod816

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Man O War, Tabec Super Fuertes and some Patel Sungrowns... 5Pks off the "devil's site". Can't just go for one thing...

Some Liga Privadas are my next goal!


----------



## c0i

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Off of the devil site I purchased

5 pack of Cain maduro Torpedos
5 Pack of CAO Brazilla Gol!
5 Pack of CAO Italia Ciao's
5 Pack of Perdomo Lot 23 Churchill's

From my local B&M Some assorted Singles and Lotus T3 Tatuaje Table lighter

2 Oliva Series V (Belicoso and Lancero)
1 Hammer and Sycle 
1 Jose Dominguez
2 Nub Maduros


----------



## CJZ

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Won an 100 count humi and cao lx2 hat on cbid that came yesterday, so in honor of that i picked up 1 anejo, a tin of 3 opus, and put an order on some my fathers today at the shop , and im really looking forward to trying the my fathers


----------



## dubels

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



necrozen said:


> Just got 3 chests of my favorite smoke, the Camacho Liberty 09! This is my fave cigar this year next to the brickhouse.


Wow. I was happy to get one and you got all of them for 200! How much rest do you suggest on these sticks? Enjoy


----------



## confednet

*re: What's your latest purchase?*











Left to Right:

Makers Mark Cigarillos 4 x 28

JM's Dominican Maduro Robusto 5 x 50

Partagas Black Label Magnifico Toro 6 x 54

CAO Brazilia Samba Maduro Torpedo 6.25 x 54

Casa de Garcia Maduro Churchill 6.5 x 50

Camacho Corojo Maduro Gigante 6.5 x 54

Sancho Panza Double Maduro Cervantes Oscuro 6.5 x 48

Romeo Y Julieta Reserve Maduro Churchill 7 x 50

Macanudo Maduro Prince Philip 7.5 x 49

Ashton Aged Maduro #60 7.5 x 52


----------



## necrozen

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



dubels said:


> Wow. I was happy to get one and you got all of them for 200! How much rest do you suggest on these sticks? Enjoy


I was wondering the same thing. Maybe someone else here on the board has a suggestion. I think they taste amazing as they are, but man, I can't imagine how awesome they are with some age on them. Maybe I'll make a thread for it, because I have some other questions about them as well. Like the tissue paper they are wrapped in... if I plan on aging them, should I take that off? Stuff like that. If I get a chance I'll make a thread later tonight.


----------



## jaydub13

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

bought a lotus spectre cutter, la gloria cubana figurado, and dpg my father... that was just a taste... more to come soon


----------



## Wiseguy1982

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got a coupon code from my MOTHER-IN-LAW, and it got me an 8 for $10 cigar sampler from CI.

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/sax11

It's not at all what they said it would be, but it's pretty decent for $20 w/$10 2 day shipping.

5 Vegas Classic - 6x54
Park Avenue - 7x48
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro - 6x54
La Herencia Cubana - 5x50 
Oliva Connecticut Reserve - 6x50 
Padilla Achilles - 6x52
Perdomo Lot No. 268 Slow Aged - 6x52
Rocky Patel Connecticut - 6x52


----------



## bogner

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2x El Rey del Mundo Choix de L Epoque (UK 2009 Regional Cigar)
1x torcedor repair glue

and received 2x HdM Extrafina Vintage and 1x Punch Northern Lights as replacements for
the ones that were destroyed by the post and/or winter .. going to try and mend the broken
ones with the glue


----------



## popsiclepete

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Last couple of weeks ive picked up:

1 Box of Monte Edmundo's (09 box code)
Split a 50 cab of Bolivar Simones (2007 Canadian RE)
5 Monte Open Regata's
5 Monte Open Juniors
1 RyJ Duke 09LE (just to give it a try before I went in on a box)


----------



## jeepthing

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Luis Martinez 8 pack sample and ashtray


----------



## Frodo

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

That's a VERY cool ashtray!!!


----------



## harley33

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2009 Serie V Maduro


----------



## Herf N Turf

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



harley33 said:


> 2009 Serie V Maduro
> 
> View attachment 31138
> 
> 
> View attachment 31139


Oh, SNAP!


----------



## Flux

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

This.


----------



## harley33

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Flux said:


> This.


MB2's.... One of my fav's!


----------



## Chico57

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Into the second half of a Guapos Junior Maduro.


----------



## Space Ace

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picket up 2 sticks at the local B&M.

The first is an Illusione mj12, the 2nd a Tatuaje Unicos.

I didn't notice until getting home that the wrapper on the tat is a bit brittle. Damnit.

Oh well, this will be my first go around for both. Looking forward to it.


----------



## 5.0

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



harley33 said:


> 2009 Serie V Maduro
> 
> View attachment 31138
> 
> 
> View attachment 31139


My last was a 2009 Oliva V Sampler.........love the V


----------



## GardnerJosh

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Olivia Series S', Nub Conneticut


----------



## d_day

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I _really_ need to stop spending money I don't have.


----------



## dubels

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



harley33 said:


> 2009 Serie V Maduro
> 
> View attachment 31138
> 
> 
> View attachment 31139


Damn that reminds me that I need to cancel my backordered order for 2009 Serie V Maduros. Thompson keeps on pushing back the shipping date and its been a month and a half almost two months!


----------



## Wild 7EVEN

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Space Ace said:


> Picket up 2 sticks at the local B&M.
> 
> The first is an Illusione mj12, the 2nd a Tatuaje Unicos.
> 
> I didn't notice until getting home that the wrapper on the tat is a bit brittle. Damnit.
> 
> Oh well, this will be my first go around for both. Looking forward to it.


The mj12 is fantastic!! Just had one at the Team WA herf.

Bought These. Buy the last BTL, take the box home. Sweet!!!


----------



## Space Ace

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice haul. I had Liga Privada on the list as well, but the store was sorely lacking.


----------



## dmisc

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'm visiting southern california and I picked up so far:
BrickHouse
CAO Mx2
Perdomo 2000
A chocalate flavored handmade for the wifey


----------



## dmisc

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'm visiting southern california and I picked up so far:
BrickHouse
CAO Mx2
Perdomo 2000
A chocalate flavored handmade for the wifey


----------



## roughrider

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



d_day said:


> I _really_ need to stop spending money I don't have.


Nice pick up. I really like the box.


----------



## Tbone153

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a couple that I hadn't heard of recently and one that I've been wanting to try.

Alec Bradley Trilogy Exotic Maduro
Alec Bradley Trilogy Corojo
Not sure what to expect from them. I'll let you know.

Hoyo Excalibur Dark Knight
Been wanting to try this one for a while.


----------



## ARCHAIC

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

picked up these beauties last night at the Serious Cigars Holiday Party!








Tat Black
Tat Red
Montecristo Platinum (love this one)
Torano Exodus
Frank Llaneza 1961?
HC El corojo
Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion
La Aurora Escogidos
Illusione 2
My Father
La Aurora Barrel aged
Oliva Serie V
Xikar cutter

all in all not a bad haul


----------



## Jmurman

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Pepin Blue Label and some Tampa Sweethearts #50 maduro


----------



## confednet

*re: What's your latest purchase?*










Macanudo Maduro Ascots 4 3/16 x 32

Drew Estate Java Maduro Toro 6 x 50

Partagas Black-Label Maximo 6 x 50

CAO Brazilia Samba Maduro Torpedo 6 1/4 x 54

Helix Maduro Lonsdale 6 1/2 x 44

H Upmann Reserve Maduro Sir Winston 7 x 50

Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur #1 Maduro 7 1/4 x 54


----------



## iRace559

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hey ARCHAIC is that the Torano Exodus 50 year? Been dying to try that smoke. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## storm_rider_1

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

my last purchase was some montecristos in various sizes on my trip to Aruba last week


----------



## TheLurch

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Opus X Reserva D' Chateau-$15.75
2 Illusione 68's(not sure what size, but they are tiny!)-$5
Two Arturo Fuente Anejo's(Again, not sure what size, but they are big, over 7")-$12
Punch Gran Puro-$5.00

Prices are posted for comparison in areas/regions....these were all bought in South Western PA.


----------



## ARCHAIC

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



iRace559 said:


> Hey ARCHAIC is that the Torano Exodus 50 year? Been dying to try that smoke. Let us know how you like it.


 Yea it is, i am excited to smoke it but i think im gonna let her rest in my humi for a while! will definitely post my opinions!


----------



## thebayratt

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 - La Caya Natural Robusto
3 - La Caya Vintage Robusto 
3 - La Caya Brazil Robusto 
3 - La Caya Cameroon Robusto 
3 - La Caya Fuerte Robusto

In the Joe's Daily Cigar Deal that sold out already. For once they had a deal under $30.


----------



## axi

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Colibri cutter, 5 rp decade lonsdales, 3 Tat Reserva SW's, 2 cojonu 2003's, 2 Cruzado Marelas.


----------



## Scottym

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just bought a box of cohiba robustos.


----------



## thefenderbender

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Cain Maduro Toros:dude:


----------



## BPG000

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

This week I ended up buying

10 Montecristo flor fina churchills
3 Olivia V torpedo's
box of Montecristo #4's


----------



## Justy P

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Quick stop at a B&M and I picked up a Casa Magna Pikito and a Brick House Robusto... I'm really looking forward to trying both.:hat:


----------



## Nyght81

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

All the cigars I just got are Drew Estate

Acid Deep Dish
Acid Atom Maduro
Acid Nasty
Acid Blondie Belicoso
Acid Wafe
Natural Jucy lucy

can't wait to light one up:smoke2:

Apparently Chico's Smoke Shop in Tucson only carries a select few lines from Drew Estates, obviously they carry a lot of the Acid line. I will check out some other B&M's next time I go to Tucson and spend time in their Humidor. My friend sent me these.


----------



## Tbone153

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Had to have another VSG ($11) and finally decided to spend the money for the Padron '64 ($16).


----------



## d_day

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



d_day said:


> I _really_ need to stop spending money I don't have.


 Okay, so this ISN'T coming after all. Placed the order on Saturday, apparently after someone had bought the last one in the shop.

So, I'm replacing it with a box of King Ts.


----------



## cedjunior

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



d_day said:


> Okay, so this ISN'T coming after all. Placed the order on Saturday, apparently after someone had bought the last one in the shop.
> 
> So, I'm replacing it with a box of King Ts.


An email I got from Tampa Sweethearts has that same box for $930, if you wanna jump on it....:jaw:


----------



## d_day

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



cedjunior said:


> An email I got from Tampa Sweethearts has that same box for $930, if you wanna jump on it....


the one I was after had a price of $725. Didn't really want to spend the money, it was just too good to pass up. I can always find 'em in the $900 range.


----------



## cedjunior

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



d_day said:


> the one I was after had a price of $725. Didn't really want to spend the money, it was just too good to pass up. I can always find 'em in the $900 range.


Yeah, I figured, I was just giving ya a hard time!


----------



## necrozen

*re: What's your latest purchase?*










Made some purchases at the weekly cigar tasting. Some lfd. Perdomo lot 23. Rp sungrowns and olde world reserves. Really enjoyed my first lot 23. And a big ass pretzle.


----------



## d_day

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



necrozen said:


> Made some purchases at the weekly cigar tasting. Some lfd. Perdomo lot 23. Rp sungrowns and olde world reserves. Really enjoyed my first lot 23. And a big ass pretzle.


 Which LFD is that?


----------



## php007

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Padron 45th Maduro and Natural.

2009 Opus 22 set.


----------



## necrozen

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



d_day said:


> Which LFD is that?


The la flor dominicana cameroon cabinet #4. They aren't boxpressed, that was my bad. But the rest is correct.


----------



## Glenncigar

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Torano Tribute 2008. Had one last night, very good cigar!


----------



## fybyoyo

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Purchase a Kristoff Corojo Matador at a cigar lounge we went to tonight. Unfortunately they had their large walk-in humidor at 84% humidity so it was like sucking on a wet wash cloth. I can't make a judgment on it because it was so wet. I will have to try another one which is properly humidified because I really had high hopes for this cigar.


----------



## 1029henry

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Hoyo Excalibur Maduro #1, as a birthday present to myself!


----------



## Mr. Francophile

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

This week so far:
Padron 44 Family Reserve Maduro
10pk ESG 23


----------



## biblis

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box bolivar gold medals
1 box bolivar simones
1 box h.upmann magnum 48
1 box cohiba robustos
1 box cohiba siglo v tubos
1 box bolivar belicosos finos
1 box partagas serie p no2
1 box cohiba esplendidos
1 box san cristobal o'reillys
1 box punch punch
1 box romeo y julieta duke
1 box cohiba sublimes


----------



## Romulus Cogswell

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I picked up a 10 pack of Cuban Honeys and a very large CAO ashtray.


----------



## Romulus Cogswell

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



biblis said:


> 1 box bolivar gold medals
> 1 box bolivar simones
> 1 box h.upmann magnum 48
> 1 box cohiba robustos
> 1 box cohiba siglo v tubos
> 1 box bolivar belicosos finos
> 1 box partagas serie p no2
> 1 box cohiba esplendidos
> 1 box san cristobal o'reillys
> 1 box punch punch
> 1 box romeo y julieta duke
> 1 box cohiba sublimes


Gee, that sounds like it just might've been very pricey. I've yet to try a single CC but I just know all that will be fantastic.


----------



## biblis

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

lol thats what happens with this hobby!

I've only had cc's need to get my hands on non cc's.



Romulus Cogswell said:


> Gee, that sounds like it just might've been very pricey. I've yet to try a single CC but I just know all that will be fantastic.


----------



## jeepthing

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack Cu-Avana MADURO Robusto
1 - Padilla Achilles
1 - Nica Libre
1 - Oliva Serie 'G'
1 - Gurkha Park Avenue
1 - Rocky Patel Connecticut
1 - 5 Vegas Gold Series
1 - Indian Tabac Super Fuerte
1 - Graycliff G2
and a 20 count CI Humidor
Not too bad for $32 shipped to my door


----------



## SmoknTaz

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 pk of CAO Gold off of CeeGar dot com. :smoke2:


----------



## 96Brigadier

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of CC Partagas Serie D No. 4 arrived yesterday. A bit young, SEP 09 box code. I know I won't be able to wait a year or two before trying one, I suspect the box will get cracked open on February 6th for UFC night.


----------



## Mante

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



96Brigadier said:


> Box of CC Partagas Serie D No. 4 arrived yesterday. A bit young, SEP 09 box code. I know I won't be able to wait a year or two before trying one, I suspect the box will get cracked open on February 6th for UFC night.


 Nice work Steve, A freind of mine bought a box of those recently too. *Wink, Wink* :biggrin1:


----------



## 96Brigadier

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> Nice work Steve, A freind of mine bought a box of those recently too. *Wink, Wink* :biggrin1:


Cool, that friend must be a nice guy! I hear he got some good information from a friend of his too! :yo:


----------



## Mante

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

LMAO. So I hear.:amen:


----------



## AldoRaine

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Black Pearls.


----------



## salmonfly

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I've just pick up two boxes of CC Today, one box of Cohiba siglo2 Nov 06 and one box of Montecristo 4 Feb 08.:ss


----------



## cigar loco

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 ea. anejo #46 #48 #49 #50 #55 #77
2 ea. hemingway classic maduro
2 ea. hemingway signature maduro


----------



## Jimbo57

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Decided to treat myself.


----------



## mrsmitty

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Jimbo57 said:


> Decided to treat myself.


Nice pick up man.

Whats between the brickhouse & the padron 45th?


----------



## mu mike

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Looks like Angelenos, a new cigar from Prometheus founder Keith Park I believe.


----------



## LincolnSmokes

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



Jimbo57 said:


> Decided to treat myself.


Awesome pickup. I'm quite jealous! I couldn't find the drool button again.


----------



## bilingue23

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a bundle of 20 Cugine's from CI on a closeout deal, $30 shipped! And i have to say, they are very good. Maduro version. Enjoyed both of the ones i smoked, and right off the truck too. Decided to pick up a 2nd bundle. Highly recommend.


----------



## Jimbo57

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



mu mike said:


> Looks like Angelenos, a new cigar from Prometheus founder Keith Park I believe.


Yeah, that's it. I hadn't heard/read about these until I saw them. Anxious to give them a try but they're sitting for right now.


----------



## PJD

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box H. Upmann Magnum 46
Xikar Xi3 cutter and a two-finger leather case.


----------



## vanvan84

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

A few seconds ago I purchased a new ronson torch lighter off ebay. About time I got a torch.


----------



## cedjunior

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



vanvan84 said:


> A few seconds ago I purchased a new ronson torch lighter off ebay. About time I got a torch.


Nice. I have a small stockpile of then I bought from walmart 4-5 years ago. I opened one, and haven't had to open another one since.


----------



## shuckins

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

got this jar today.
the hat and ashtray were freebies...


----------



## sconniecigar

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Nestor Miranda 20 Aniversario Oscuro
1 Brick House Toro

I also picked up a few to give away as a gift:
1 Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8
1 Padron 2000
1 Nub Cameroon


----------



## Flux

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Sharks
1 My Father lancero
2 LFD Limitado
1 Tempus 5 cigar sampler

Beleive it or not, I pissed away most of my cigar budget on music and books this week.


----------



## liljohn

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just purchased a box of Gurhka Cuban Legacy


----------



## d_day

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Traded for 10 DPG Blue lanceros. Yummy.


----------



## abrand

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I went to my local cigar shop yesterday and picked up the last two cigars of the year...

padron family reserve no. 45 x 1
casa magna colorado robusto x 2


----------



## austintxeric

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped by the local B&M yesterday and picked up the following:

2 - Ashton VSG Torpedos
2 - HDM Excalibur 1066 Dark Knights
2 - La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Maduros

I can't wait to try them all!


----------



## vanvan84

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



cedjunior said:


> Nice. I have a small stockpile of then I bought from walmart 4-5 years ago. I opened one, and haven't had to open another one since.


This is very encouraging and makes me very happy:whoo:Thanks


----------



## thebayratt

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a box of Camacho 1962 Pefectos from CI on the weekly special last week. I love these lil buggers.


----------



## eyesack

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



thebayratt said:


> Got a box of Camacho 1962 Pefectos from CI on the weekly special last week. I love these lil buggers.


They are gorgeous! I've never heard/seen of them before, but that's most of the Camacho brand for me, lol. I'll have to do some research now haha.


----------



## unsafegraphics

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

a tin of 5 CAO Mx2 Daggers at the Pipe & Pint (local B&M)


----------



## Scott W.

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Fuente WOAM's. NICE!!


----------



## sebast

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just bought my first sampler: Famous fusion of Flavors. I can't wait to try them!!


----------



## DustinFuente

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Partaga Black Label Magnifico
1 Arturo Fuente Hemmingway
1 Montecristo Rothschilde


----------



## Arrows

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'm still a noob so nothing great yet. I bought a new humidor, 100count from CI.

Along with that I ordered 2 5pack tins of the CAO MX2's.


----------



## d_day

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Carlos Arturo Fuente story giftset
1 box Cuesta Rey cabinet selection 8-9-8


----------



## eljimmy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Liga Privada #9 Flying pigs.


----------



## FiveStar

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



eljimmy said:


> Box of Liga Privada #9 Flying pigs.


YOU DOG!!!!!!!! I'll trade you my pinky finger for one 

Still kicking myself for not picking one up when my B&M had them (for 12 hours!)


----------



## eljimmy

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



FiveStar said:


> YOU DOG!!!!!!!! I'll trade you my pinky finger for one
> 
> Still kicking myself for not picking one up when my B&M had them (for 12 hours!)


LOL! I have not tried one yet. Have to see how they are.


----------



## Robb01

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Opus X's from a local shop


----------



## Justy P

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Box of 10 DaVinci Masterpiece Economicos in glass tubes...

They're pretty...

We'll see how they smoke.


----------



## unsafegraphics

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



eljimmy said:


> LOL! I have not tried one yet. Have to see how they are.


To die for... just my opinion though!


----------



## necrozen

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 arturo fuente queen bs. 2 mayorgas. 2 cubao maduros. 2 arturo fuente. A padron. Tin of balkan flake. And some norwegian shag.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box - Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure Especial
1 box - Romeo y Julieta Short Churchills
(3) H. Upmann MAGNUM 46 
(3) Montecristo No. 2


----------



## Bigtotoro

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered up a 3 pack of Cohiba Siglo III and another 3 of the RyJ Short Churchills.


----------



## TrippMc4

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hey everyone. I'm new to this site but figured I would post for the first time with my latest CI shipment. Last night delivered to my door was:

(5) Ashton VSG Robusto
(5) Ashton Heritage Pur Sol Robusto
(5) Ashton Cabinet Vintage #7

I also did the "5-Star Sampler" deal for $49 which included:

Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Novo
DPG Cuban Classic
Olivia Master Blends III 
Padilla Miami
Rocky Patel Decade

CAO Black Ltd Bengal
CAO VR Moby
CAO Brazilia Gol!
CAO Italia Ciao
CAO Mx2

Rocky Patel Sampler (getting tired of typing....)

Can't wait for the warmer weather so I can enjoy these outside and not freeze my hands.


----------



## axi

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Nestor Miranda Special Selection Coffee Breaks...found an awesome deal on them and had to pull the trigger.


----------



## storm_rider_1

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I have a box of Man O Wars that UPS should be dropping off anytime now. I am kind of excited cause it is my first actual box of cigars, I have only got singles and 5 packs until today.


----------



## Kevin Keith

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 boxes of HdM Rothschild, one Maduro, one EMS. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Wiseguy1982

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

15 ct Herf-a-Dor
CAO Sopranos Hat
Viva CI Nation Shirt
CI Classic Cigar Shirt
CAO Brazilia Piranha
CAO LX2 Robusto
CAO Italia Ciao
Montecristo Whte Label #2 Toro

AND

I just got a bomb from Bilingue23, I'm gonna post it in the bomb thread after this.


----------



## cedjunior

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



storm_rider_1 said:


> I have a box of Man O Wars that UPS should be dropping off anytime now. I am kind of excited cause it is my first actual box of cigars, I have only got singles and 5 packs until today.


I remember that. My first was a box of Padron 3000 Maduro. Before that I never thought I'd ever buy a box of cigars, just load up on the 5 and 10 packs. Now I buy more boxes than anything.


----------



## sebast

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got good deal on Sancho Panza Glorioso 5 Pack, never hear or smoke so wiil see!!


----------



## d_day

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Okay, so the shop that stiffed me on the Opus 22 set just called to say they got two more in stock. Yes, I got one. On top of that, they threw in free shipping.


----------



## tdkimer

*re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just pulled the trigger on a box of Hemingway Best Sellers from egars. Called to make sure they were in stock before ordering. I smoked two of these on a recent trip and I can't stop thinking about them. Now I can smoke the last one in the humi since I have more coming...


----------



## php007

*re: What's your latest purchase?*



d_day said:


> Okay, so the shop that stiffed me on the Opus 22 set just called to say they got two more in stock. Yes, I got one. On top of that, they threw in free shipping.


Glad to hear you got your hands on a set.

Enjoy,


----------



## ROB968323

*re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Ron1369

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Believe it or not I just got a great deal on some CAO's,so I bought two boxes of the CAO Gold Maduro robusto's , one box of CAO Gold robusto's and I get one free box of CAO's choice, I am waiting to see what that is, I also get a shirt and lighter with the deal oh yea and a CX2 hat also.
Plus I bought a box of 10 Arturo Fuente Royal Salutes and a box of Oliva V robusto's . All are going to be getting comfortable in my humidor for the next several months to a year before I try any of them. I also bought a box of CAO black Bengals which are a pretty good stick . They too are resting in the humidor waiting for the right time to get a match struck to them.
Thank goodness for our tax returns.:smoke:


----------



## Ron1369

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



TrippMc4 said:


> Hey everyone. I'm new to this site but figured I would post for the first time with my latest CI shipment. Last night delivered to my door was:
> 
> (5) Ashton VSG Robusto
> (5) Ashton Heritage Pur Sol Robusto
> (5) Ashton Cabinet Vintage #7
> 
> I also did the "5-Star Sampler" deal for $49 which included:
> 
> Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Novo
> DPG Cuban Classic
> Olivia Master Blends III
> Padilla Miami
> Rocky Patel Decade
> 
> CAO Black Ltd Bengal
> CAO VR Moby
> CAO Brazilia Gol!
> CAO Italia Ciao
> CAO Mx2
> 
> Rocky Patel Sampler (getting tired of typing....)
> 
> Can't wait for the warmer weather so I can enjoy these outside and not freeze my hands.


Nice choice of sticks my friend, you up for a pass?? LOL :smoke:


----------



## d_day

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



php007 said:


> Glad to hear you got your hands on a set.
> 
> Enjoy,


Me too. I was disappointed before, but now I'm stoked. Can't wait to set fire to all those rare smokes.


----------



## phisch

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I put this in the pictures thread, but I might as well officially post it here in the master list...
my early birthday present. to myself.


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



phisch said:


> I put this in the pictures thread, but I might as well officially post it here in the master list...
> my early birthday present. to myself.


Yummy! Great choice and happy birthday.


----------



## ARCHAIC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

^^^^^ THATS A GREAT B-DAY PRESENT^^^^^ love the decade!!


----------



## php007

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice assortment you picked up.
Enjoy,


----------



## axi

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

7 Dracs
2 boris
2 T110's
Can't wait for them to come in.


----------



## thefenderbender

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 boxes Joya de Nicaragua Clasico Criollo
2 Camacho sampler packs
70 cigars for $158.00 from CI. I love that place!


----------



## biblis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 bx padron 45 family reserve maduro
2 box montecristo sublimes 2008
1 box cohiba sublimes extra
1 box saint luis rey pacificos
1 box h.upmann magnums
1 box rocky patel old world reserve maduro 
1 box trinidad t
1 box montecristo no 4
1 box montecristo A
25 singles Cohiba siglo V
1 box Bolivar simones


----------



## vanvan84

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



biblis said:


> 2 bx padron 45 family reserve maduro


No wonder I can't find any. lol I have been looking all over for these I needed to buy a box for my wedding in May I am sure I will be able to find them by then. But anyhow did you get them from the internet if so maybe you could point me in the right direction.


----------



## TrippMc4

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I came back from lunch today and there was a fire alarm in the building so I couldn't go back to work for a while. Sooooooo, I ventured over to my local smoke shop and they were have a 10% off sale. What a terrible sale on pay day:

(2) Oliva V 
(2) Anejo #50
(2) Opus X 
(1) Padron 1964 
(1) Ashton ESG (the new size, apparently just came out?)


----------



## Wiseguy1982

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This:










CC Montecristo #2


----------



## Zeb Zoober

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box Cohiba Siglo VI 
1 box Ramon Allones Small Club Corona


----------



## jeepthing

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

CBid got me LOL
Vegas 5 A and Arganese maduros


----------



## baddddmonkey

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a CAO ashtray, 5 Oliva V Belicoso, and the CI Colibri Cutter from the Jam the other day. Looks pretty solid. I guess we will find out. Can't wait to use it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box Ramon Allones Small Club Corona


----------



## unsafegraphics

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got a Jerobaum!!! That monster is 10" x 66 of pure hugeness!!!

Plus, my wife comes in from her cruise Sunday, and she says she has surprises for me!!!


----------



## reblyell

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Graycliff 1666 Flight Sampler.

10 Graycliff 1666's for $30 at CI


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

CAO:
1-brazilia gol
1-la traviata robusto
1-lx-2 robusto
1-mx-2 robusto
1-gold robusto

misc:
1-padron exculsivo maduro
1-oliva v robusto
1-flor de oliva robusto
5-p-fuente cuban belicoso


----------



## Ringlardner27

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

*The 5 Vegas 'A' Big Guns Super-Sampler:*

2 - 5 Vegas Triple-A (5" x 56)
2 - 5 Vegas Series 'A' Apotheosis (5.5" x 55)
2 - 5 Vegas Series 'A' Alpha (6" x 52)
2 - 5 Vegas Series 'A' Apocalypse (6" x 58)
2 - 5 Vegas Series 'A' Apex (6.5" x 52)

*Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature (5-Pack) *

*Punch Rare Corojo Pita (5-Pack) &*

*HOYO DE MONTERREY **GOVERNORS CIGARS - BOX*

I can't lay off these cigar auctions.....:banghead:


----------



## Kevin Keith

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



unsafegraphics said:


> I got a Jerobaum!!! That monster is 10" x 66 of pure hugeness!!!
> 
> Plus, my wife comes in from her cruise Sunday, and she says she has surprises for me!!!


Post a picture of that bad boy! And let us know what goodies she brings ya!


----------



## unsafegraphics

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Kevin Keith said:


> Post a picture of that bad boy! And let us know what goodies she brings ya!


I plan on writing a review of the Jerobaom when I smoke it. If I'm able to get home (I'm in SC now visiting the family, but I live in NC and many of you have heard about the Ice storms across the southeast, I'm sure) I plan on lighting it up Sunday night while my wife and I spend a few hours catching up after a week apart. (She spent last week on a mother-daughter cruise with my mother-in-law.)


----------



## Kevin Keith

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just for fun I went to a B&M here in town that I have never been to before. They sell a lot of RYO and cigs, a few pipes and cigars in unhumidified cases.

Not wanting to leave without buying *something* I lit on a Partagas Padre (6"x50 tubo). I didn't check it out till I got home and, lo and behold, that sucker had little trails cut in it and holes where the wee devils came up for air.

I took it back and showed the guy and he was adamant it was not beetles. He actually started shaking. I didn't argue with him, got my dinero back and left. I won't be buying there at all ever again. Thank God for Famous and JR! :argue:


----------



## bmatt1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1x Perdomo Habano Maduro
1x CAO MX2
1x NUB Cameroon
1x Flor de Oliva
1x Rocky Patel decade
1x Oliva Serie O (already smoked)

Read a lot on here about all of these so i decided to try them.


----------



## dmisc

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A single Casa Magna, robusto. Recommended by the employee at Cigar Oasis, aliso viejo.


----------



## dmisc

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A single Casa Magna, robusto. Recommended by the employee at Cigar Oasis, aliso viejo.


----------



## 67%RH

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box of 5 vegas special edition - box of 18 from CI and 1 box AF Hemingway classis and 1 box AF short story from Slippery Rock. Great deals!!


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

As pictured. See Paul, I wasnt joking! HeHeHe LOL. :biggrin::evil::mischief:
View attachment 49718


----------



## vanvan84

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> As pictured. See Paul, I wasnt joking! HeHeHe LOL. :biggrin::evil::mischief:
> View attachment 49718


huh ahha wah I can't speak my mouth is watering too much. You lucky man nice purchases


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My first order - 5 of each to test the waters.

- Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 2
- Partagas 8-9-8
- Bolivar Belicosos Finos
- Bolivar Royal Coronas
- Cuaba Distinguidos

Any thoughts?


----------



## tobacmon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> As pictured. See Paul, I wasnt joking! HeHeHe LOL. :biggrin::evil::mischief:
> View attachment 49718


You weren't were you--nice pic-ups! Looks like you took care of some business--LOL

Whats the Monte in the different looking tubo?


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



s_vivo said:


> My first order - 5 of each to test the waters.
> 
> - Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 2
> - Partagas 8-9-8
> - Bolivar Belicosos Finos
> - Bolivar Royal Coronas
> - Cuaba Distinguidos
> 
> Any thoughts?


They are all premium! WoW! Your not messing around Scott. Enjoy them after a rest.


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tobacmon said:


> You weren't were you--nice pic-ups! Looks like you took care of some business--LOL
> 
> Whats the Monte in the different looking tubo?


That is Petite Tubo but I havent seen them in that tube. The local shop here in midland had it and even he was surprised but it was in a box that checked out. I'm a little wary of that one only because it is packed different but it's in a tube similar to the Petit Edmundos so maybe new format. Smells & looks right. We will see, it's in quarentine at the mo.


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Something to look forward to, now I just gotta make sure I get my humidor before they arrive.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> That is Petite Tubo but I havent seen them in that tube. The local shop here in midland had it and even he was surprised but it was in a box that checked out. I'm a little wary of that one only because it is packed different but it's in a tube similar to the Petit Edmundos so maybe new format. Smells & looks right. We will see, it's in quarentine at the mo.


They are good right from the start!


----------



## tobacmon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> They are good right from the start!


Is there a difference form the edmundo and the tubo?


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tobacmon said:


> Is there a difference form the edmundo and the tubo?


Don't know haven't tried the Edmundo! I'm a tubo guy first! pretty mild but good.


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tobacmon said:


> Is there a difference form the edmundo and the tubo?


That tubo is a petite tubo. Different stick. The Edmundo Tubos & the box version are one and the same. Just an A/T.


----------



## tobacmon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> That tubo is a petite tubo. Different stick. The Edmundo Tubos & the box version are one and the same. Just an A/T.


Gotcha---after it rest a bit give us the down low on it--I'm getting curious and your avatar is driving me freakin Crazy1:frusty:

:scared:


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> That tubo is a petite tubo. Different stick. The Edmundo Tubos & the box version are one and the same. Just an A/T.


Here is a petit tubo thanks for the idea,


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Here is a petit tubo thanks for the idea,
> 
> Yep, thats a petite tubo. I love them. (Looking for a mod to tune me for all this CC talk) :mod:


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

BombsRus......Hint.........Hint.........Hint.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> smelvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a petit tubo thanks for the idea,
> 
> Yep, thats a petite tubo. I love them. (Looking for a mod to tune me for all this CC talk) :mod:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it all warrens fault, didn't know the edmundo was also in tubes as they are always out dammit.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Tashaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it all warrens fault, didn't know the edmundo was also in tubes as they are always out dammit.
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMAO... Yeah, Yeah, thats right, boot the new guy! _Cheesh!_
Click to expand...


----------



## tobacmon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> *Yeah it all warrens fault*, didn't know the edmundo was also in tubes as they are always out dammit.


Warren did it---



smelvis said:


> ROTFLMAO... Yeah, Yeah, thats right, boot the new guy! _Cheesh!_


That's OK we all have our days


----------



## Kevin Keith

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just this minute got a 50 count cabinet of Punch Rare Corojo Rothschild for the amazing low price of 100 bucks! $2.00 a stickl!! arty: YES!

Rare Corojos are put out every spring so these bad boys will be very smokable in a few months. They're prolly ready now, but I'm gonna show restraint. I think. Maybe.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought this beauty tonight from Ed (Waxingmoon). Thanks again Ed! It is definitely going to put the rest of my humidors to shame!


----------



## Kevin Keith

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Beautiful humidor Steve. The knotty look is great...is it pine?


----------



## Zeb Zoober

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Kevin Keith said:


> Beautiful humidor Steve. The knotty look is great...is it pine?


It's Wormy American Chestnut (now extinct) with Wenge trim.

Here are a couple of links from Ed's builds with the Wormy Chestnut and it's brief history:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/retailer-profit-sales-forum/262488-wormy-chestnut-humidor.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...15-wormy-chestnut-wenge-humidor-finished.html


----------



## unsafegraphics

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

That is a beautiful humidor. Ed does some fantastic work!


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

congrats steve, that is one fine piece of craftmanship!!


----------



## ARCHAIC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

thats a nice humi!!! I cant wait to order mine from Ed!!


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Yummy


----------



## abush22678

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just tonight I won an auction on Thompson Cigar Auctions for a humidor and 20 cigars for $30. It seemed like a real good deal, and it's my first humidor.:first::bounce:


----------



## niqhtridaz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

i just picked up some Victor Sinclair Vintage Select. The taste is amazing just fulfilling. It has a nice draw and is a pretty good medium cigar!!! must try!!


----------



## MHT

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Don Kiki Brown Sampler. Should be here in a couple of days.


----------



## smokinpeace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Padilla 1932 Robustos.


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 x Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos, 5 x El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supremes, 25 x JLP Petit Cazadores.


----------



## Mr.Erskine

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I don't buy boxes, I generally purchase samplers and singles... That said, the other day, I grabbed:

Oliva Serie V figurado..... Wonderful smoke
RP The Edge maduro, (One of my favs.)
LFD DL-700, (big bastard)
Casa Magna Colorado robusto (Been looking forward to trying one of these)
CAO LX2
And I FINALLY found Oliva Serie V maduro.... (It will be a looooong time til I smoke this. Saving it for a VERY special moment)


----------



## Kevin Keith

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice stash Warren!

I've heard that gun control is very strict in Australia. But you can buy habanos at your B&M. Sometimes I wish for a trade out...tighter gun control for no habanos control over here, but not often! Being Texan that'd be kinda sacreligious!


----------



## tdkimer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*









Box of AF Best Sellers just came to the office.
The card is a cool little 2-way humi packet.


----------



## Amlique

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tdkimer said:


> View attachment 31311
> 
> 
> Box of AF Best Sellers just came to the office.
> The card is a cool little 2-way humi packet.


Yum yum. One of my favorites!


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

this was all the sticks i purchased on friday (except the rocky patel edge, i have had it for about 5 months now)

and this is what was left sunday night

and as of last night the opus x is no more


----------



## dartstothesea

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

That's a lot of smoking, Gibson!


----------



## chu2

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Need I say more?


----------



## ARCHAIC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Devils Weed Raleigh box, 5Vegas 2009 Sampler, Punch 3 pack with 3 finger case, free torch lighter


----------



## obleedo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Not gonna lie, these pictures are making my mouth water


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Kevin Keith said:


> Nice stash Warren!
> 
> I've heard that gun control is very strict in Australia. But you can buy habanos at your B&M. Sometimes I wish for a trade out...tighter gun control for no habanos control over here, but not often! Being Texan that'd be kinda sacreligious!


 LOL. I'm not a gun kinda guy but I could see it would be difficult for you. *G*


----------



## cedjunior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Been holding out on the forum. Purchases from the last 2 weeks:



















Got 2 boxes of ML3's for $40 each


----------



## Tarpon140

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

:ssThat is a lot of good stuff right there. Nice.


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

i dont know why i keep coming back to this thread, it just makes me mad. lol. here i am with like 3 or 4 smokes left. and im looking at people buying boexes and boxes of smokes........

...........but hey, we always check out the best looking babes at the beach or the gym right? why do we do it? mabye i should go to the beach and do some research. :clap2:


----------



## ncohafmuta

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Gurkha Empire Sampler (haven't tried any)
Alec Bradley Harvest Sampler (haven't tried any)
Gran Habano Vintage 2002
Victor Sinclair Ct. Yankees (haven't tried any)

-Tony


----------



## Kevin Keith

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The nice man in the Big Brown Truck just dropped off a 25 count Spanish Cedar box of Genuine Counterfeit Cuban Perfectos! Yay! Now I won't run out when the other 5 boxes are gone!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I won't post everything but here's a teaser!!


----------



## mrmoose411

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The Soprano's weekly deal got me today (never even had them, lol). Kept getting sniped on the Devil site, had to satisfy the purchase fix.


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Holy crap Uncle! Very nice pickup :whoo:


----------



## jaydub13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

An assortment of Hemingway singles, and a GoF Carlito Double Robusto! Hanging onto that GoF until my bday


----------



## Cigolle

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Last night picked up a few sticks:
A liberty 2008
A liberty 2009
A Tatuaje (Red Tube)
A Oliva Serie V Perfecto
A Casa Fernandez Corojo wrapper
2 Quesada Serie Limitada 35th Anniversary
A Ancient Warrior

I'm thinking of saving them for a special ocassion


----------



## LincolnSmokes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrmoose411 said:


> The Soprano's weekly deal got me today (never even had them, lol). Kept getting sniped on the Devil site, had to satisfy the purchase fix.


+1, It's an awesome love/hate with CI, I picked up the Soprano's deal as well.


----------



## 007 Cruiser

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nothing special, a box of El Mejor Emerald Toro and a box of La Vieja Habana Maduro Bombero from cbid.


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Cigolle said:


> Last night picked up a few sticks:
> A liberty 2008
> A liberty 2009
> A Tatuaje (Red Tube)
> A Oliva Serie V Perfecto
> A Casa Fernandez Corojo wrapper
> 2 Quesada Serie Limitada 35th Anniversary
> A Ancient Warrior
> 
> I'm thinking of saving them for a special ocassion


.....still waiting on my 2008, i think you forgot and left it at the store, you should go back and get it......lol.


----------



## Cigolle

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gibson_es said:


> .....still waiting on my 2008, i think you forgot and left it at the store, you should go back and get it......lol.


Keep dreaming maybe we will get one on saturday


----------



## Dr. Nick

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a couple singles on my lunch break.

Cubao Maduro Torpedo
Casa Magna Colorado Extraordinario


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Grabbed a handful this morning from a local B&M:

Te-Amo World Selection
1 Cuban Blend (last one on shelf)
1 Dominicana Blend
2 Honduran Blends
1 Nicaragua Blend
All Gran Corto (short torpedo 62X4)

Buy 4 get one free deal wasn't too shabby. 5 for $16 & change.


----------



## chaldean

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The CI All-Star Flight Sampler includes 12 cigars:
4 - 5 Vegas Classic Robusto (5" x 50)
4 - El Mejor Emerald Robusto (5.5" x 50)
4 - Graycliff 1666 Robusto (5.25" x 50)

25$ shipped you cant go wrong lol


----------



## confednet

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This smoke shop I stopped at only had short sticks.

1 Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Perfecto
1 Acid Atom Maduro
2 CAO Brazilia Gol
1 Tin of 6 Partagas Black Label
1 Tin of 6 Cohiba Pequenos
6 Sampler of Romeo y Julieta 1875 Belicoso w/free lighter. Trust me after looking online, I paid for the lighter. lol


----------



## BPG000

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just added an Opus X robusto and a Padron corona to the stash. I think the opus X will be my pre game super bowl smoke.


----------



## Chico57

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Split a box of Padron Family Reserve #44's with a friend.


----------



## m3guy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

UPS guy dropped these off for me today.


----------



## andrew s

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up an Anejo sampler from tampa humidor.


----------



## Mr.Erskine

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today, I picked up:

Fuente 8-5-8 maduro and... whatever the lighter one is, (Yes, I'm too lazy to hit Google)
Perdomo Lot 23
Oliva Master Blend
2 RP The Edge corojo
RyJ Habana Reserve
and I grabbed two cigars that I thought were The Edge missles, but they are Ortiz short torpedoes.... I don't know anything about them, and I'm kinda skeptical about them... Oh well, something new.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



m3guy said:


> UPS guy dropped these off for me today.


Drool...


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

*DPG* great 8 sampler from ci, first dpg's hope i like them!


----------



## dartstothesea

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Mr.Erskine said:


> and I grabbed two cigars that I thought were The Edge missles, but they are Ortiz short torpedoes.... I don't know anything about them, and I'm kinda skeptical about them... Oh well, something new.


Let them bathe in the humidor for a little bit, they are good cigars. . . the edges just need to be rounded so to speak.


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

PSD4 Tubos x 6, Bolivar Royal Coronas x 2, Bolivar Belicosos Finos x4. 1 x PSD4 and 1 x Beli Finos are going out in my bombs this week. *G*


----------



## ruralhipster

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

So far this week I have gone mental down the slipperry slope:

From Atlantic:
40 box el baton torp, Build a box 10 tatuje, 10 perdomo, and a palio cutter

From Taboo: 
15 stick travel caddy, 2 sample packs Taboo HSG & reserve, 40 buck-a-stick yard-gars

From Heartfelt:
1 lb beads, 2 small, 1 xl tubes

From waxingmoon:
a purpleheart/yellowheart humidor he'll be starting on next week.

From Canuck cc of month
5 pack Hdm Epi#1 or 2 can't remember

From MRSmitty WTS
ACID sampler and Humi w/ dig Hydro, and more beads.

Yes that's a total of 160 sticks, 3 humidors, a cutter, and lots of humidification, Thank god I don't have access to the devil site or I'd be in real trouble.


----------



## champions77

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Tat Red Tubo's just landed. :smile:

Ordered a box of Boli Petit Beli's EL. Now the waiting game. lol


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



champions77 said:


> Box of Tat Red Tubo's just landed. :smile:
> 
> Ordered a box of Boli Petit Beli's EL. Now the waiting game. lol


You'll have to let us know how the petit beli's are. I have been eyeing them for the last 2-3 months. I love the regular BBF's... Tax return should be in the bank next Friday and my birthday is in a month..... Hmmm.


----------



## champions77

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

YEah I'm a big fan of the BBF's. My taxes are about to come in too. I have a little bit earmarked for the Mag 48's :smile::smile:


----------



## Mr.Erskine

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dartstothesea said:


> Let them bathe in the humidor for a little bit, they are good cigars. . . the edges just need to be rounded so to speak.


Ah--okay, will do. I was going to have one while shoveling my neighbor's out because they're reatrded...


----------



## JerseyStepUp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



champions77 said:


> Box of Tat Red Tubo's just landed. :smile:
> 
> Ordered a box of Boli Petit Beli's EL. Now the waiting game. lol


Yea def let us know how they are... i was torn between which EL to get this year... even though i dont like the size, reviews swayed me towards the mag 48's so theyre on the way.. let me know how these smoke fresh


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Let's see... last purchases included:

Rocky Patel Edge Corojo Square - Toro and Robusto (available from Holt's cigar for $140-$150 for a box of 50)
Illusione - Classic - mj12 - Natural - 6" x 56
Joya de Nicaragua - Antano Dark Corojo - Poderoso - Dark Natural - 6" x 54
Camacho - Legend-Ario - Figurado - Natural - 6" x 54

The first Rocky Toro I smoked suffered a small wrapper crack after about 1/2 of the smoke, other than that they are every bit as good as the standard Edge. So much so that I turned around the next day and ordered 50 robustos. I usually smoke the Edge Corojo Missle, but hell at this price I'd be an ass not to snap a bunch up.

I'm also a huge Camacho fan, probably second only to Padilla, and can't wait to try one of the new Legend-Ario's... The look every bit as beautiful as the 07/05's I usually smoke, asthetically at least.

But most of all, I am really looking forward to trying the Illusione as I've never had one and they are simply a gorgeous looking stick.

Good smokin'
PG


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

i was out with my son today,decided to stop at our local b&m.
i was looking for some petite cigars to have for a quick smoke
when theres no time for a full cigar. i pick up the trinidad maduros
as suggested by the owner (had one on the way home thought it was quite nice). my son surprised me outside with the padron as a gift.  ( what a great son!!) :dude:


----------



## ARCHAIC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just bought my ticket to the Texas Cigar Festival!! gonna be awesome!


----------



## bresdogsr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



cigar loco said:


> i was out with my son today,decided to stop at our local b&m.
> i was looking for some petite cigars to have for a quick smoke
> when theres no time for a full cigar. i pick up the trinidad maduros
> as suggested by the owner (had one on the way home thought it was quite nice). my son surprised me outside with the padron as a gift.  ( what a great son!!) :dude:


I need to take my son shopping with me LOL


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bresdogsr said:


> I need to take my son shopping with me LOL


For small smokes, I find that the Trinidad Trini maduro and the Saint Luis Rey Number 5's are two that never fail. The SLR No. 5 is a much more potent smoke than the smooth, mild Trini's, but you can't go wrong with either.

Also worth a try are the Gurkha Oriente (although they are a large ring size and smoke more like a mini-Nub), Cohiba Pequenos and H. Upmann Apertifs.

I keep a box of all four in the humi at all times because up here in a Wisconsin Winter it is difficult to find a comfortable time to fire up a full sized stick.

PG

p.s My son bought me a Gurkha Status maduro churchill for Xmas. Good son's are worth their weight in tobacco!


----------



## gehrig97

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



m3guy said:


> UPS guy dropped these off for me today.





Chico57 said:


> Split a box of Padron Family Reserve #44's with a friend.


Hey guys, how do you like the 44s? I'm thinking of picking up a box. How would you compare them to the other "top top shelf" Annis? (45s, 40s and 80s)?

Best,
Jeremy


----------



## m3guy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gehrig97 said:


> Hey guys, how do you like the 44s? I'm thinking of picking up a box. How would you compare them to the other "top top shelf" Annis? (45s, 40s and 80s)?
> 
> Best,
> Jeremy


Tell you the truth, I haven't had one yet. I'm waiting till the weather here in NYC warms up a bit before I start smoking any of the stuff from this last order. So I will let you know when I have had a taste of the 44, 45, and 80. I have had just about every other padron and my favorite is the 1926 no. 1 and the 1964 imperial.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just grabber a 5er of CAO CX2 Robustos off the Monster for $15 free shipping.


----------



## gehrig97

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



m3guy said:


> Tell you the truth, I haven't had one yet. I'm waiting till the weather here in NYC warms up a bit before I start smoking any of the stuff from this last order. So I will let you know when I have had a taste of the 44, 45, and 80. I have had just about every other padron and my favorite is the 1926 no. 1 and the 1964 imperial.


Well, the #1 is just fantastic... For me, the 45 is unlike any other Padron. Someone on these boards described it as a "Padron made by Pepin," and I think that's a great analogy: It has a spiciness/pepper I've never experienced with any other size. Probably my all-time fav Padron (like you, I've had just about every one).

Hope you enjoy--let us know what you think of the 44!


----------



## gburgess

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

12 CAO sopranos
Box of CAO Brazillia
box a. fuente anejo sharks #77 :eyebrows:
box a. fuente anejo #50
box a. fuente anejo #55


----------



## gburgess

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Never heard of a Padron 44, enlighten me.
I love the 45 family reserve, smoked one box sitting on another!
The 1964 anni maduro to a new level!!


----------



## RealtorFrank

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gburgess said:


> 12 CAO sopranos
> Box of CAO Brazillia
> box a. fuente anejo sharks #77 :eyebrows:
> box a. fuente anejo #50
> box a. fuente anejo #55


 Im jealous, picked up the 12 Sopranos myself!


----------



## unsafegraphics

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gburgess said:


> 12 CAO sopranos
> Box of CAO Brazillia
> box a. fuente anejo sharks #77 :eyebrows:
> box a. fuente anejo #50
> box a. fuente anejo #55


... must ... contain ... excessive ... jealousy ...

seriously though, great selection!

YAY!!! 400th post!!! 
:fencing:


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 camacho liberty 2008
2 cohiba blacks
1 hemingway classic
1 casa fernandez (for my dad)
3 pride
2 don tomas clasico

i will post pics as soon as villagephotos starts working again, seems to be having issues all day.


----------



## dajones

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Woo hoo! Rec'd my package from Vegas de Santiago of Costa Rica. Looking forward to trying their line AND, check out how their stuff is shipped! (And apologies in advance for the craptastic photo-ability of the BlackBerry...)

A three-fer cedar humi sampler and a coupla cedar singles.

I recommend trying them, even if just for the novelty of A) having a good smoke that you will NOT find in stores and B) the giftability of their packaging!

https://www.vegassantiago.com/shop/category.php?id=15791911


----------



## tebone673

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5er of Nub Cameroon 460's


----------



## Magicseven

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> PSD4 Tubos x 6, Bolivar Royal Coronas x 2, Bolivar Belicosos Finos x4. 1 x PSD4 and 1 x Beli Finos are going out in my bombs this week. *G*


Oh crap that means I need to get my helmet off the short nuss


----------



## rogerhamlin

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

i just ordered two boxes of Camacho SLR and can wait till they get in so i can start to enjoy them. I have smoked over 3 boxes and cant find them anywhere theses days. I guess people dont like to pay the extra money for a good smoke anymore....


----------



## baddddmonkey

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought a bit too much this weekend! Was at a Illusione event this weekend and bought 3 Illusione Epernay(SP?) got 2 free. Then a Cubao Maduro, San Cristobal, La Aroma de Cuba....I don't even remember. But I do know I dropped $100 bucks though! It was well worth it.


----------



## Padron

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5x Cain 6x60
5x Brickhouse 
2x Alec Bradley Family Blend (haven't tried them yet)

Love these Cains! Thanks for turning me on to them jsnake!


----------



## arodgers

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Finally got a Bratalia. I've been looking forever. Also got a red tubos to go with my black, and an extra black so I can try the one I already have. I love the MB3 and Anejo, and looking forward to trying the Mi Barrio. All in all, an awesome purchase...


----------



## Frinkiac7

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box o' HdM Epicure No. 1, going to let them sit the rest of winter and start breaking them out when I can officially smoke in comfort on my porch.


----------



## Padron

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



arodgers said:


> Finally got a Bratalia. I've been looking forever. Also got a red tubos to go with my black, and an extra black so I can try the one I already have. I love the MB3 and Anejo, and looking forward to trying the Mi Barrio. All in all, an awesome purchase...


Very nice purchase! Let me now what you think of the Britalia. My local B&M has a few that look at me when I'm scouting for my next purchase but I haven't tried one yet.


----------



## arodgers

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Padron said:


> Very nice purchase! Let me now what you think of the Britalia. My local B&M has a few that look at me when I'm scouting for my next purchase but I haven't tried one yet.


Wow... I wish my B&M carried them. I can't find them anywhere, online or otherwise. How much are they asking for them?


----------



## Padron

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



arodgers said:


> Wow... I wish my B&M carried them. I can't find them anywhere, online or otherwise. How much are they asking for them?


They are either $24 or $26.


----------



## arodgers

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Padron said:


> They are either $24 or $26.


Well that explains why they still have some...

I bought it pretty much just to have, so I doubt I'll be smoking it any time soon unless I find another one for a decent price.


----------



## Padron

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



arodgers said:


> Well that explains why they still have some...
> 
> I bought it pretty much just to have, so I doubt I'll be smoking it any time soon unless I find another one for a decent price.


I haven't found them online either, to compare price. Can I ask what you paid?


----------



## arodgers

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

PM sent


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



arodgers said:


> Well that explains why they still have some...
> 
> I bought it pretty much just to have, so I doubt I'll be smoking it any time soon unless I find another one for a decent price.


Arturo Fuente Anejo Sampler 39.99 for 4 a good deal.

sorry wrong thread was talking about the sale at Tampa humidor, don't know how I ended up in this thread.


----------



## bdw1984

smelvis said:


> Arturo Fuente Anejo Sampler 39.99 for 4 a good deal.


BAD Dave!!!!! lol


----------



## southoz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hope to have this lot arriving soon

1 Rocky Patel CubanBlend Robusto Natural (5 1/2 x 50)
1 Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto Natural (5 x 50)
1 Oliva Serie G Robusto Natural (4 1/2 x 50)
1 CAO Cx2 Rob Natural (5 x 52)
1 Sun Grown RP Robusto Natural (5 1/2 x 50)
1 Excalibur Epicure Natural (5 1/4 x 50)
1 Oliva Serie V Double Robusto Natural (5 x 54)
1 CAO Brazilia Amazon Maduro (6 x 60)
1 Don Pepin Series JJ Selectos Natural (5 x 50)


----------



## 96Brigadier

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

All of the following are Cuban Cigars.

1 x Box of 25 H.Upmann Coronas Junior
1 x Box of 25 H.Upmann Coronas Major
5 Pack of Montecristo No. 2
5 Pack of Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 1
5 Pack of San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe
5 Pack of Ramon Allones Petit Unicos Canadian Regional Edition


----------



## ComicalFerret

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

First Post!!!

After my humidor full of cigars was stolen, i didnt buy any more smokes for a few months. I just moved to Owosso, MI form my hometown to go to college. I picked these up at a small smoke shop in town. these have been sitting in the humidor for a very long time.

There are: 
(All Figurado): 1 Don Diego Anniversary, 1 H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon, 1 Montecristo White, 1 Onyx Reserve, 1 Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real, 1 Reserve Maduro and 1 Trinidad.

(All Churchill): 2 Don Diego Anniversary, 2 H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon, 2 Montecristo White, 2 Onyx Reserve, 2 Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real, 2 Reserve Maduro and 2 Trinidad.

(All Robusto): 1 Don Diego Anniversary, 1 H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon, 1 Montecristo White, 1 Onyx Reserve, 1 Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real, 1 Reserve Maduro and 1 Trinidad.

These retail for around 50 dollars each box, i got them for 15 a box. I am a lucky guy!

I cant post images, but i posted attachments.


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just arrived.......


----------



## southoz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



s_vivo said:


> Just arrived.......


who did you get these through scott??


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



southoz said:


> who did you get these through scott??


I thought I may as well grab them when I ordered my humi's from cheaphumidors last week. Just seasoning the humidors now and waiting for the first of many Cubans to arrive and start filling these babies up. Still can't believe the price difference between here and the states for humidors, while looking for these two I noticed identical boxes with a two hundred dollar difference :shocked:, I can understand with cigars and the taxes but wooden boxes??!


----------



## southoz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



s_vivo said:


> I thought I may as well grab them when I ordered my humi's from cheaphumidors last week. Just seasoning the humidors now and waiting for the first of many Cubans to arrive and start filling these babies up. Still can't believe the price difference between here and the states for humidors, while looking for these two I noticed identical boxes with a two hundred dollar difference :shocked:, I can understand with cigars and the taxes but wooden boxes??!


you've got some nice humidors there, they'll look great full of cigars,

i bought a milano 100ct from cheaphumidors and paid $40 for it and $65 shipping and it was still alot cheaper than buying it here?????


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



s_vivo said:


> I thought I may as well grab them when I ordered my humi's from cheaphumidors last week. Just seasoning the humidors now and waiting for the first of many Cubans to arrive and start filling these babies up. Still can't believe the price difference between here and the states for humidors, while looking for these two I noticed identical boxes with a two hundred dollar difference :shocked:, I can understand with cigars and the taxes but wooden boxes??!


Very nice humis Scott. Combined they are too small though. LMAO. Never enough humi space now your on the Alpine Way methinks. *G*


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I knew I should've stuck to the beginner slopes but it doesn't look too steep from up here................oh wait a minute.............


----------



## Scott W.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2-3 packs VEGAS ROBAINA FAMOSOS 
2-3 packs PARTAGAS SERIE D No.4 
2-3 packs BOLIVAR ROYAL CORONAS 
2-3 packs COHIBA MADUROS MÁGICOS 5 
2-3 packs TRINIDAD ROBUSTOS T

Can't wait to get 'em


----------



## andrew s

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up A. Fuente BTL while at a local cigar bar. Hadn't seen one in person so figured I'd splurge and pick it up.


----------



## mvorbrodt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

On it's way from C.I., should be in tomorrow...

SP-AXMISC1 Avo XO Sampler [bx/7] BOX OF 7 (reg.$78.30)	1	$54.95	$54.95
SP-CIDD114 Massive Mild & Mellow Merger 22 CIGARS (reg.$141.80)	1	$69.95	$69.95
SP-G2ASST6 Graycliff Top 10 Sampler BOX OF 10 (reg.$160)	1	$69.95	$69.95
SP-NRASST6 Perdomo 2009 Special-Edition Box BOX OF 12 (reg.$71)	1	$29.99	$29.99


----------



## cheese

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Rocky Patel 1990 chuchills


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

All from the Devil site, averaged $3.01 a stick including shipping. Soon as I get some Miami's I'll have exhausted the 5 Vegas line. Saved $95 off CI pricing of the same order, damn you cbid... how I love you so.

5 Vegas Limitada '08 - Ashtray Box/25
5 Vegas Relic - 5 Pack
5 Vegas Cask Strength II - 5 Pack
Rocky Patel Vintage Mini-Belicoso - 5 Pack


----------



## Kevin Keith

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Punch Cabinet de Cincuenta 652 (6 1/2x52, EMS) JR
Perdomo Fresh Rolled Torpedo Cuban Wheel, Torpedo (6 1/2x52, Rosado) CheapHumidors.com


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



s_vivo said:


> I thought I may as well grab them when I ordered my humi's from cheaphumidors last week. Just seasoning the humidors now and waiting for the first of many Cubans to arrive and start filling these babies up. Still can't believe the price difference between here and the states for humidors, while looking for these two I noticed identical boxes with a two hundred dollar difference :shocked:, I can understand with cigars and the taxes but wooden boxes??!


You know i love a glass top humidor. I have bought so many from places like cheap humidors Tampa humidors 1st class humidors etc. See i always loved being able to see my cigars without opening the lid. Its like they where on constant display. I have since grown away from that behavior for lack of a better term. Now that i purchase humidors without glass tops i find R/H and temp to be much more easier to maintain steady. Still in all i miss the glass top.:grouphug:


----------



## timatraw

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box of padron family reserve maduro no. 44
1 box hemingway short story


----------



## bdw1984

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



scottw said:


> 2-3 packs VEGAS ROBAINA FAMOSOS
> 2-3 packs PARTAGAS SERIE D No.4
> 2-3 packs BOLIVAR ROYAL CORONAS
> 2-3 packs COHIBA MADUROS MÁGICOS 5
> 2-3 packs TRINIDAD ROBUSTOS T
> 
> Can't wait to get 'em


well played sir


----------



## LincolnSmokes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



timatraw said:


> 1 box of padron family reserve maduro no. 44
> 1 box hemingway short story


WOW tim, WOW!!!:shocked: Some great pickups for sure!


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

don pepin great eight sampler, (my first dpg's)

was a 5-fer of fuente cuban belicoso's


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know i love a glass top humidor. I have bought so many from places like cheap humidors Tampa humidors 1st class humidors etc. See i always loved being able to see my cigars without opening the lid. Its like they where on constant display. I have since grown away from that behavior for lack of a better term. Now that i purchase humidors without glass tops i find R/H and temp to be much more easier to maintain steady. Still in all i miss the glass top.:grouphug:


I think this will be the only glass top I ever buy, I only bought it more to stop me from opening them up every five minutes to sneak a peak and upsetting the rh even more. I'm sure as noobness wears off so will the novelty of wanting to look at something that doesn't change much from day to day.


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

im still trying to decide on wether i should get a new humi or some CC's. i really need a humi. but i really want the CC's. wish i could get both.


----------



## pointbreak

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 -royal barbados,box of 25 A.Fuente cuban coronas


----------



## champions77

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered a box of VR Famoso's


----------



## Ringlardner27

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Tabacos Baez SF Robusto and a five pack of 5 Vegas Cask-Strength II Toros..


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

MY FIRST POST ever on puff.com!

My latest purchase, or purchase on my behalf I must admit, was my "official" introduction into the world of cigar smoking. Although I have been a casual/social smoker for almost a year, I have never owned a humidor. My incredible wife recently purchased me a medium "Savoy Beetlewood" humidor. I have spent the past 72 hrs seasoning it up so I can hopefully start filling it with smoking goodness!

Here's what I have access to and thinking about starting my cigar collection off with:

- Opus X Belicoso
- Opus X Perfecxion X
- Rocky Patel Decade
- Arturo Fuente Añejo 55
- Perdoma Varieties
- Oliva Serie V Torpedo
- Don Pepin Garcia "My Father"

Any recommendations for some nice/casual/less expensive smokes that I can stock with? The list above may take me a while to accumulate.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 67%RH

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box - Oliva V Lancero
Box - Ashton Heritage Robusto
Box - A.F. Hemingway Classic
Pepin My Father Sampler
5 pack - Alec Bradley Tempus agistri Perfecto Maduro
5 pack - RYJ Cabinet Selection Robusto
5 pack - Oliva Connecticut Reserve Torpedo
5 pack - NUB Cameroon


----------



## d_day

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Padron 45th natural
Padron 80th natural
San Cristobal Lancero
Nestor Miranda lancero
Oliva V lancero
VSG tubo


----------



## Dr. Nick

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack- Padilla Dominus Torpedo (thanks Cbid)
5 pack- Oliva Serie V Special V Figurado


----------



## Scott W.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> MY FIRST POST ever on puff.com!
> 
> My latest purchase, or purchase on my behalf I must admit, was my "official" introduction into the world of cigar smoking. Although I have been a casual/social smoker for almost a year, I have never owned a humidor. My incredible wife recently purchased me a medium "Savoy Beetlewood" humidor. I have spent the past 72 hrs seasoning it up so I can hopefully start filling it with smoking goodness!
> 
> Here's what I have access to and thinking about starting my cigar collection off with:
> 
> - Opus X Belicoso
> - Opus X Perfecxion X
> - Rocky Patel Decade
> - Arturo Fuente Añejo 55
> - Perdoma Varieties
> - Oliva Serie V Torpedo
> - Don Pepin Garcia "My Father"
> 
> Any recommendations for some nice/casual/less expensive smokes that I can stock with? The list above may take me a while to accumulate.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Welcome!

As far as recommendations, what type of flavor profiles do you enjoy in a cigar?


----------



## mrmoose411

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5er of Oliva O Perfecto's (so cool looking!), and one lone Oliva Serie V Maduro Torpedo.


----------



## jfeva0049

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

i just got 2 boxes of Alec Bradley tempus (corona) for 88 each. i think i got a good deal, but not sure what they normaly go for on cbid. these are my first boxes over $50.


----------



## Ducrider

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I've been away from cigars for a stretch and slowly smoking what I had collected from a few years ago. Well - the bug caught me again and I've jumped back in.

A couple week ago I picked up a few old reliables that I have fond memories of: 

A. Fuente 858 - Box
Padron 3000 Maduro - Box

Then this past week I logged back onto cigar bid -- oops. Here is whats shipping today: 

Torano Casa Torano Robusto x3
Torano Exodus 1959 Robusto x3
Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet No. 2 Torpedo x5
Oliva Serie 'G' Torpedo x5
Gran Habano Corojo Blend #5 Churchill x5
CAO Gold Maduro Robusto x5
La Gloria Cubana Wavell x5


Padilla Signature 1932 Lancero - Box. Took a leap of faith with this one. I like Lanceros, the reviews of these seem to be very good, and I've never had Padilla. For about $4 a stick, seemed like a good snag. 

Oliva Sampler -

Serie 'O' Robusto
Serie 'O' Maduro Robusto 
Serie 'G' Cameroon Robusto
Serie 'G' Maduro Robusto
Sol Cubano Connecticut Robusto

Gran Habano Sampler -

Blue Label by Gran Habano Robusto
3 Siglos Robusto 
Connecticut #1Robusto 
Habano #3 Robusto
Corojo #5 Robusto

Carlos Torano Sampler (Snagged two of these at a decent price)

Exodus 1959 Gold Robusto 
Exodus Silver Robusto 
Virtuoso Encore
1916 Cameroon Robusto 
Casa Toraño Robusto

My Cigarbid invoice is $253, which ends up $3.33 a stick. For these 76 cigars, that doesn't seem too shabby. I've had most of the Toranos before, but the rest will be new for me. Can't wait. Now that I have a decent base of operations, I'd like to pick up some premium sticks -- but I fear what might happen to my wallet if I really love Anejo's, Padron 1964s, etc. :smoke:


----------



## d_day

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My opus 22 set finally arrived! Can't decide what I want to do with it yet.


----------



## ncohafmuta

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Ducrider said:


> Gran Habano Sampler -
> 
> Blue Label by Gran Habano Robusto
> 3 Siglos Robusto
> Connecticut #1Robusto
> Habano #3 Robusto
> Corojo #5 Robusto


i'd be interested in how the GH Blue Label is if you remember.

-Tony


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

had to do it !!

gran habano mega sampler .

Cigars International


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

getting a camacho liberty 2004,2005,2006,2007,2008 in two weeks if all goes well......yahoo!


----------



## Kevin Keith

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Good fer you! Didja get it at that secret place? ISOM or sumpthin... <g>


----------



## phisch

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



d_day said:


> My opus 22 set finally arrived! Can't decide what I want to do with it yet.


send that BBMF my way, man. I have space...


----------



## 3r1ck

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10- Indian Tabac Boxer Natural from CigarMonster.


----------



## jaydub13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



d_day said:


> My opus 22 set finally arrived! Can't decide what I want to do with it yet.


Wow... Congrats on that! I have been drooling over that, and pawing at the screen of my computer like a kitten at a koi pond... How about some reviews of those gorgeous sticks?


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Kevin Keith said:


> Good fer you! Didja get it at that secret place? ISOM or sumpthin... <g>


no i just posted up at a few places and someone kept seeing them and has some they want to sell. there even holding them for me til i get the money in 2 weeks. im pretty stoked.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Whew what a day!

Started out with a Half Fith of Crown Royal Cask No 16. ($45 @ 1/2 5th) Semi Rare. Its Crown that has been stored in Cognac Barrels.










Then my GF and I wondered into Zales and I got her a pair of black diamond/white gold earrings ($500) for Valentines Day










She got me:
2- Hemmingway Shortstorys
1- Oliva O Perfecto
1- Ashton VSG Belicoso No. 1
1- Padron 1926 Anniversary No. 9
1- Brickhouse Robusto



















What a nice day.


----------



## dubels

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn I have been off the Devil's site for 2 month now but all their emails are luring me in, plus all these pictures. I need to go have a nice cigar and try and forget about the devil's site that is just a click away, I'll take my laptop just in case.


----------



## tdkimer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

UPS just dropped this off to the office. CBid was nice enough to replace an $8 winning bid for a cigar that is no longer available for this. :shocked:


----------



## ARCHAIC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tdkimer said:


> UPS just dropped this off to the office. CBid was nice enough to replace an $8 winning bid for a cigar that is no longer available for this. :shocked:
> 
> View attachment 31395


 wowzers, they can feel free to replace any of my winning bids with some of those!!


----------



## d_day

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jaydub13 said:


> Wow... Congrats on that! I have been drooling over that, and pawing at the screen of my computer like a kitten at a koi pond... How about some reviews of those gorgeous sticks?


I was thinking about doing that. Maybe start a thread and post up a review a week until they're gone.


----------



## TrippMc4

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went out at lunch and came back with:

(2) Opus X Perfecion A
(1) Anejo #48


----------



## Dr. Nick

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered a box of Oliva Serie V Maduro 2009


----------



## phisch

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked these up at the shop in town after work!


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> MY FIRST POST ever on puff.com!
> 
> My latest purchase, or purchase on my behalf I must admit, was my "official" introduction into the world of cigar smoking. Although I have been a casual/social smoker for almost a year, I have never owned a humidor. My incredible wife recently purchased me a medium "Savoy Beetlewood" humidor. I have spent the past 72 hrs seasoning it up so I can hopefully start filling it with smoking goodness!
> 
> Here's what I have access to and thinking about starting my cigar collection off with:
> 
> - Opus X Belicoso
> - Opus X Perfecxion X
> - Rocky Patel Decade
> - Arturo Fuente Añejo 55
> - Perdoma Varieties
> - Oliva Serie V Torpedo
> - Don Pepin Garcia "My Father"
> 
> Any recommendations for some nice/casual/less expensive smokes that I can stock with? The list above may take me a while to accumulate.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


well, all the blake's i know smoke camacho's..... just sayin. also, i suggest buying a perdomo lot 23, romeo y julieta habana reserve, nub connecticut, nub habano, and although i havent had a brick house yet. there only like $6 a stick and i hear alot of good things about them...


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A trip to see Dan at newhavanacigars. First time meeting him and I had a quite enjoyable time chatting. Very knowledgeable and helpful. Will be back again soon. I need to buy a box of the Tatuaje '06 and quit nickle and diming things...


----------



## ComicalFerret

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A new 25-50 count humidor and a fuente curly head just for a quick cheap smoke.


----------



## liljohn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just purchased some Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrom


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Grabbed a 5er of CAO CX2 Robustos and this beauty:


----------



## Zeb Zoober

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box of H. Upmann MAGNUM 50
1 box of Partagas Shorts


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Phisch, let me know what you think about the Upper Cut.
I tried a couple a few months ago and I'm curious to see what others
think...

Thanks,
PG


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Harley,
I recognize the Tatuauje and Cuba Aliados, but what are the other two?

PG


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

"...Padilla Signature 1932 Lancero - Box. Took a leap of faith with this one. I like Lanceros, the reviews of these seem to be very good, and I've never had Padilla. For about $4 a stick, seemed like a good snag. "

Dude, you have not gone wrong.

PG


----------



## gregg1228

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

casa maga colorado robusto - box of 27
601 maduro box of 5
my father #1 box of 23


----------



## phisch

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PadillaGuy said:


> Phisch, let me know what you think about the Upper Cut.
> I tried a couple a few months ago and I'm curious to see what others
> think...
> 
> Thanks,
> PG


Right on, PG. I think this may be my after dinner smoke tomorrow (evening pending). I read some reviews and was intrigued, so I picked one up today. I'll definitely let you know what I think.


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PadillaGuy said:


> Harley,
> I recognize the Tatuauje and Cuba Aliados, but what are the other two?
> 
> PG


They're the Viaje Fifty Fifty's. I've been wanting to try the Viaje line and I couldn't make up my mind if I wanted to Oro or the Plantino, so I went in the middle and did the 50/50 line sampler.... We'll see.

The single is a El Triunfador. Dan threw this in with the 5er of Tatuaje's. I guess that this is a side project that Pete is working on.


----------



## WaxingMoon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I clicked the "purchase now" button on....

1 CAO - The Sopranos Edition, Maduro
1 Man O War - Corona - Habano
1 Man O War - Double Corona - Habano
1 Man O War - Robusto - Habano
1 Man O War - Ruination - Belicoso - Habano
1 Man O War - Ruination - Robusto No 1 - Habano
1 Man O War - Ruination - Robusto No 2 - Habano
1 Man O War - Toro - Habano
1 Man O War - Torpedo - Habano
1 NUB - 460 - Habano

$59.95....

I smoked a Man O War the other day and I really liked it... so, I thought I'd go through the offerings....


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



WaxingMoon said:


> I clicked the "purchase now" button on....
> 
> 1 CAO - The Sopranos Edition, Maduro
> 1 Man O War - Corona - Habano
> 1 Man O War - Double Corona - Habano
> 1 Man O War - Robusto - Habano
> 1 Man O War - Ruination - Belicoso - Habano
> 1 Man O War - Ruination - Robusto No 1 - Habano
> 1 Man O War - Ruination - Robusto No 2 - Habano
> 1 Man O War - Toro - Habano
> 1 Man O War - Torpedo - Habano
> 1 NUB - 460 - Habano
> 
> $59.95....
> 
> I smoked a Man O War the other day and I really liked it... so, I thought I'd go through the offerings....


Now that is a nice list. MoW are something I have yet to try but when I do I want that list! LOL.


----------



## WaxingMoon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> Now that is a nice list. MoW are something I have yet to try but when I do I want that list! LOL.


Hmmmmmmm...... :z


----------



## CajunMaduro

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Pepin 601 Blues


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



WaxingMoon said:


> Hmmmmmmm...... :z


No you friggin dont! That was not posted to give you ideas mate!:mmph:


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hmmm, wonder how hard it is to ship to Australia. USPS dot COM....


----------



## Garys4598

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The below arrived at my mailbox just yesterday (ergo, my latest purchase):

S.T. Dupont X-tend torch lighter.

:smoke:


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



harley33 said:


> They're the Viaje Fifty Fifty's. I've been wanting to try the Viaje line and I couldn't make up my mind if I wanted to Oro or the Plantino, so I went in the middle and did the 50/50 line sampler.... We'll see.
> 
> The single is a El Triunfador. Dan threw this in with the 5er of Tatuaje's. I guess that this is a side project that Pete is working on.


Where did you order them from?


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PadillaGuy said:


> Where did you order them from?


New Havana Cigars - the Online Humidor

I met Dan for the first time yesterday. His "store" is not a retail front, he just does internet orders. People in central Ohio can choose "pickup at store" instead of shipping them. I stopped by on my lunch hour to pick them up and ended up staying almost 2 hours shooting the breeze.

I tried a 50/50 today and it was interesting. Left me a little light headed.


----------



## ARCHAIC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thebayratt said:


> Grabbed a 5er of CAO CX2 Robustos and this beauty:


 ok i gotta ask...what the hell is it?? Ashtray? strange cheese grater? whatever it is it looks kick ass!


----------



## champions77

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*





































Man I need a new camera


----------



## Padron

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered this sampler this morning:

San Cristobal Classico
El Baton Robusto
Padron 1964 Anniversary Pyramid Maduro
Padron 1926 Anniversary No. 6 Maduro
La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Especial Oscuro
Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Torpedo Maduro


----------



## TheLurch

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Box of Romeo y Julieta Petite Coronas CC
2 Opus X Reserva D' Chateau 
1 Anejo No. 49


----------



## champions77

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



TheLurch said:


> 1 Box of Romeo y Julieta Petite Coronas CC
> 2 Opus X Reserva D' Chateau
> 1 Anejo No. 49


Nice Pickup!!

What the hell is it sitting on???


----------



## TheLurch

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



champions77 said:


> Nice Pickup!!
> 
> What the hell is it sitting on???


Haha, thanks! It's sitting on an Akai MPC 1000(mpc= music production center). I use it to mix music and make Hip-Hop beats, just another side hobby of mine!!


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



champions77 said:


> Man I need a new camera


I have cigar envy...


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## unsafegraphics

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Got it off the monster just a minute ago!!!

:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Latest purchases are:

2- Fuente Opus X "The Lost City" Piramides
1- Opus X "Perfecxion #4"
1- Opus X "Belicoso XXX"
1- Arturo Fuente Anejo "Reserva #50"
1- "Liberty 2009"


----------



## mvorbrodt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hniaaaaa: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/265017-epic-win.html


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Picked up a few singles at my favorite B&M on the way to the herf today. The Mx2 was a gift from Magnate, thanks brother!


----------



## ARCHAIC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*









Tat Black
AVO XO
AVO Domaine
Oliva V Maduro
C.A.O. La Traviata
Padron 64
Perdomo Fresco


----------



## dartstothesea

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn! There have been some really nice pick-ups from Puffers recently!


----------



## ARCHAIC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

the B&M i went to was offering AVO's buy one get one for 1$!!


----------



## 3r1ck

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up some singles yesterday!


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Grabbed an Opus X Fuente Fuente.......... I plan on asking my GF to marry me tonight!!!


----------



## tobacmon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> No you friggin dont! That was not posted to give you ideas mate!:mmph:


I didn't see it either---:ask:


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tobacmon said:


> I didn't see it either---:ask:


Crap. Should know better than to post anything about what looks good! LOL.


----------



## ARCHAIC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thebayratt said:


> Grabbed an Opus X Fuente Fuente.......... I plan on asking my GF to marry me tonight!!!


 Hope all goes well!!! good luck & an early congrats!


----------



## cheese

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered an Alec Bradley "Dirty Dozen" sampler from cigar.com:

3x Harvest Habano
3x Harvest Habano '97
3x SCR
3x Tempus

All for $29.95. That's $2.50 a stick!

Cigar.com suckered me into ordering a Don Pepin Garcia "Top 5" sampler during my check out:

1x Tatuaje Havana VI
1x 5 Vegas Miami
1x San Cristobal
1x DPG Cuban Classic

Not bad for $19.95 for all five sticks. I just couldn't turn it down. :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## CajunMaduro

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today's Score


----------



## cheese

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



CajunMaduro said:


> Today's Score


Beautiful, just beautiful. How do you like those 601's? I've been eyeing them and am wondering how they are.


----------



## CajunMaduro

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Have not smoked one yet. Will let you know when I do.


----------



## Magicseven

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



CajunMaduro said:


> Today's Score


NIce! Did I get you hooked on the Anjeos 50'a?


----------



## CajunMaduro

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Liked it alot,, wanted to put one away.


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Don't ask.....An Acid sampler tin not what I was expecting.:ask:


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Also arrived today my first order of CCs :smokin::thumb:
5 - Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 2
5 - Partagas 8-9-8
5 - Bolivar Belicosos Finos
5 - Bolivar Royal Coronas
5 - Cuaba Distinguidos


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



s_vivo said:


> Also arrived today my first order of CCs :smokin::thumb:
> 5 - Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 2
> 5 - Partagas 8-9-8
> 5 - Bolivar Belicosos Finos
> 5 - Bolivar Royal Coronas
> 5 - Cuaba Distinguidos


Dont let those Acids anywhere near the lovely CCs! LMAO.


----------



## JerseyStepUp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



s_vivo said:


> Don't ask.....An Acid sampler tin not what I was expecting.:ask:


id love to hear the story behind this!


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> Dont let those Acids anywhere near the lovely CCs! LMAO.


Duly noted, and stop laughing dammit! j/k


----------



## Reef Keeper

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

100ct humidor
box (30) of Gurkha Genghis Khans
1 each of the folowing Gurkhas:
G3
G5
Status
Warlord
Vintage Shaggy XO
Vintage Shaggy XO (Conneticuit Wrapper)
Grand Age
Black Dragon Robusto
Signature Black Rothchild

2x Oliva V torpedos
1 Nub (Cameroon)
1 Oliva G Conneticuit
1 Oliva G Maduro 
1 Alec Bradley Family Blend
1 Alec Bradley Tempus
1 CAO MX2
and we also won an Alec Bradley Hendrix lighter, and a Tempus T-shirt in a raffle.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Grabbed a 5er off the Monster of* CAO Cameroon *Robustos.


----------



## gator_79

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 AB SCR, Just the smell of the wrapper has me drooling over this one. 
5 Ashton Cabinet
5 Ashton VSG(Love this smoke been smoking one a week)
3 FF Opus X's, torpedo (I have a pretty good selection of Opus's resting now) 
All of the above were bought from my local B&M.


----------



## fuente~fuente

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked these up today... At $40 for the sampler, I just couldn't pass it up.:thumb:















Plus... They threw me a pretty sweet La Traviata hat for free! I must have been the lucky umpteenthhundred customer of the day. :tongue1:​


----------



## niqhtridaz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just picked up a tabak especial robusto!! heard it was very yummy!


----------



## Dr. Nick

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



fuente~fuente said:


> Picked these up today... At $40 for the sampler, I just couldn't pass it up.:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus... They threw me a pretty sweet La Traviata hat for free! I must have been the lucky umpteenthhundred customer of the day. :tongue1:​


Damn that's nice. All my local B&Ms charge ~ $12-16/stick for the Liga Privada No. 9 so that's one hell of a deal for 5 @ $40. I love them! On that note:

Recent scores:
1 -Kristiff Limitada Solomon (last one they had or I would've got more)
1 -Padron 5000 Maduro
1 -(free with two above) Don Peppin Garcia JJ Series Maduro
1- Liga Privada No. 9 Flying Pig (last one they had)
2- E.P. Carillo Edicion Inaugural 2009


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I heard S_Vivo got a great deal on a sampler for $40. Still laughing. Sorry Scott, Too funny! LMAO
,still.ound:

The Liga Privida's look nice though. Wish we had those type of samplers here. Uh Oh :tape2: No I didnt mean that. Honest!


----------



## Ron1369

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I was checking out a new site somebody told me about and I ended up buying a box of 10 Bolivar Toro's plus I just bought a 1 pound order of heartfelt beads from the heartfelt company.

:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## dartstothesea

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A Box of the Cigar.com Corojo Label.


----------



## unsafegraphics

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought this at my local B&M today:










Don't get all excited though:










This is officially the last Flying Pig that any B&M anywhere near me has.

And it's MINE!!!!
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

*ahem*


----------



## eljimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

That flying pig is a tasty little bugger!


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> I heard S_Vivo got a great deal on a sampler for $40. Still laughing. Sorry Scott, Too funny! LMAO
> ,still.ound:
> 
> The Liga Privida's look nice though. Wish we had those type of samplers here. Uh Oh :tape2: No I didnt mean that. Honest!


Go on keep laughing my friend, I dare you.


----------



## JerseyStepUp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Postman was good today


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

thought i'd try some gran habano's


----------



## Blowin' Smoke

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a couple Padron 45 and some Fuente Hemmingway Maduros's!


----------



## MoreBeer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I've been busy lately the last 2 weeks:

5 Packs:
Partagas Black Clasico
Onyx Reserve #2 Belicoso
Hoyo Monterrey Dark Sumatra
CAO Brazilila Lambada

12 Pack:
5 Vegas Miami Knuckles (Good deal, $39)

20 Bundle:
Padilla Achilles Robusto (A decent inexpensive walking-the-dog smoke)

Box:
Man O' War Robusto
(A very nice smoke that gets very complex and creamy about 1/3 into it)
In fact, if I were the maker of this stick, I'd consider offering it as a 4.5x60. That would be one helluva stogie.


----------



## Cigolle

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Two Air tight Tupperware containers to put my dog rockets in and beads for my cigars that I'm getting on Saturday from the Great Smoke. I will post a picture/List of the cigars when I get back Sunday.


----------



## popsiclepete

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just realized that I cant post pics till I have 30 post so I'll just list some of the stuff from the last month (January)
25 Monte Edmundos 09 Box Code
25 (Split a 50 Cab w/ a BOTL) Bolivar Simones Canadian RE 2007 Release
50 Cab Por Larranaga Petit Coronas 07 Box Code
5 Edmundo Dantes 109 Mexico RE (2nd Release)

Some of this months (February) pick-ups have been

5 x 3 Pack Cohiba Robusto's 
50 Cab of Partagas Shorts
25 Jose L. Piedra Petit Cazadores
12 Trinidad Reye's


----------



## Icebergster

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

20ct box of CAO Brazilia


----------



## TrippMc4

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Padron Anniv 1926 No 9 Maduro
Tatuaje Cojonu 2003
(2) DPG My Father Le Bijou


----------



## Chuffy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

ilusione CG4 and Tat Brown Noellas


----------



## MoreBeer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Man, I'm blowing some bucks lately and need more storage room! CI's new catalog arrived today and after thumbing through decided to order their Full Bodied Frenzy Sampler:

4 - Man O' War Ruination Belicoso (5.75" x 56)
4 - Perdomo Oscuro Epicure (6" x 50)
4 - Cu-Avana Intenso Toro (6" x 52)
4 - Graycliff G2 Turbo (6" x 60)
4 - 5 Vegas Cask-Strength (6" x 52)


----------



## cigarlvr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 more flying pig boxes


----------



## andrew s

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Last Friday I finally splurged and purchased

2 Tatuaje Red & Black Tubos
2 Brickhouse 
2 Anejo
2 RP Edge Sumatra
5 Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 (4 Natural, 1 Maduro)

I believe that was all I got.


----------



## Garys4598

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of yummy Ruination sticks. . .


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn Gary
Those almost look to pretty to smoke!


----------



## Garys4598

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Damn Gary
> Those almost look to pretty to smoke!


Thanks Dave! Ya know. . . I think you're right!

:beerchug:


----------



## eljimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



cigarlvr said:


> 2 more flying pig boxes


From where?:shocked: pm me please.


----------



## TrippMc4

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up 10 Oliva "O" Torpedos for $29.99 of CI. I love the jam!


----------



## rupuzld

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack of Oliva serie V Belicoso and the Superbowl Sampler off A.C


----------



## MoreBeer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A bundle of Gran Habano Corojo from CI just today. Have read some decent things about them...they look good and at $39 for 20, worth a shot!

Have to start sharing a few of my sticks with friends....woops, don't have any friends!


----------



## Frinkiac7

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I don't even want to let them rest!


----------



## cheese

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Frinkiac7 said:


> I don't even want to let them rest!


Well I'm jealous. :cheeky::cheeky::cheeky:


----------



## cheese

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



cheese said:


> Just ordered an Alec Bradley "Dirty Dozen" sampler from cigar.com:
> 
> 3x Harvest Habano
> 3x Harvest Habano '97
> 3x SCR
> 3x Tempus
> 
> All for $29.95. That's $2.50 a stick!
> 
> Cigar.com suckered me into ordering a Don Pepin Garcia "Top 5" sampler during my check out:
> 
> 1x Tatuaje Havana VI
> 1x 5 Vegas Miami
> 1x San Cristobal
> 1x DPG Cuban Classic
> 
> Not bad for $19.95 for all five sticks. I just couldn't turn it down. :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


Woohoo!!! They just arrived today! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## ComicalFerret

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got some RP vintage 1990 robusto 2nd's from the devil site!


----------



## jamesc1995

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just received my box of Liga Privada T52 Toro's. I've got a box of Flying Pigs on the way next week. :bounce:


----------



## Garys4598

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Fresh from my mail box and from my front door step. . .

Two boxes of Rocky Patel Legends (_thank you *KinnScience*!!!_), and a box of 5 Vegas GOLD No. 1's.

Yep, the space in my new Waxing Moon Wood humidor is just about completely spoken for! 
:bounce:


----------



## Vegasgz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I haven't purchased anything in nearly six months. I think I might need help.


----------



## casadooley

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Been busy this month:ss

2 bx of H.Upmann Mag 48 EL,s
2 bx of H.Upmann Coronas Juniors for my daughters upcoming wedding
1 bx Punch RS 12,s
4 bx of Punch Churchills

Really not lookin forward to next months CC bill though!


----------



## Ron1369

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



casadooley said:


> Been busy this month:ss
> 
> 2 bx of H.Upmann Mag 48 EL,s
> 2 bx of H.Upmann Coronas Juniors for my daughters upcoming wedding
> 1 bx Punch RS 12,s
> 4 bx of Punch Churchills
> 
> Really not lookin forward to next months CC bill though!


I hear you on the CC bill, but just think of all those great sticks you get to enjoy until you get it. LOL

:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## EdATX

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 1964 Exclusivo, 2 1926 #6 and 2 Illusione 88's.


----------



## Scott W.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

*3 each of:*
*MONTECRISTO EDMUNDO*
*VEGAS ROBAINA UNICOS*
*DIPLOMATICOS No.2 *
*UPMANN No.2 *
*PARTAGAS SERIE P No.2 *
*MONTECRISTO No.2 *


----------



## Ron1369

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



cheese said:


> Woohoo!!! They just arrived today! :banana::banana::banana:


Those are some nice looking sticks you got there my friend at a pretty good price too.

:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1- partagas "benji ***-7A"
1- tatuaje havana nobles
1- Fuente hemingway maduro
1- Fuente don carlos robusto


----------



## Magicseven

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



scottw said:


> *3 each of:*
> *MONTECRISTO EDMUNDO*
> *VEGAS ROBAINA UNICOS*
> *DIPLOMATICOS No.2 *
> *UPMANN No.2 *
> *PARTAGAS SERIE P No.2 *
> *MONTECRISTO No.2 *


Ohh I saw that same special, almost pulled the trigger. Now maybe I will.


----------



## Scott W.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Magicseven said:


> Ohh I saw that same special, almost pulled the trigger. Now maybe I will.


It's over but they have a robusto sampler up for $88 for 15 sticks


----------



## Magicseven

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



scottw said:


> It's over but they have a robusto sampler up for $88 for 15 sticks


I see that now! Maybe I go with them then! That's a nice price.

I didn't realize they changed those so much.


----------



## Plop007

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got in the mail today.

Calle Ocho Sumatra Robustos










Can't wait to try one. Have heard many good things about them.

-Kyle


----------



## Ron1369

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just went a little crazy and bought a bunch of boxes from one of our internet cigar stores , it looks like I am going to have to hide the CC bill this month. Or sell more watches, anyone out there need a watch?? LOL

1 EL REY DEL MUNDO - DECADENT DOZEN 
1 HOYO DE MONTERREY - DECADENT DOZEN 
1- COLIBRI TORCH LIGHTER AND CIGA which came with one of the boxes
1 ELEGANCE SQUARED - COHIBA DOMINICAN DELUXE DUO 
1 box ARTURO FUENTE - CHURCHILL 
1 box BOLIVAR - CHURCHILL 
1 BOLIVAR COFRADIA - DECADENT DOZEN 
1 5 pk. H. UPMANN SUPER FUERTE - CHURCHILL 
1 box BOLIVAR - TORO 
1 SAMPLERS - BONUS BUY- 10 ASSORTED PREMIUM 
1 5 pk. PUNCH - ROTHSCHILD 
1 BOLIVAR - LIBRARY EDITION: WEALTH OF NAT

Does anyone know of a good divorce lawyer just in case the wife gets a look at the CC bill. LOL

:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Ron1369 said:


> I just went a little crazy and bought a bunch of boxes from one of our internet cigar stores , it looks like I am going to have to hide the CC bill this month. Or sell more watches, anyone out there need a watch?? LOL
> 
> 1 EL REY DEL MUNDO - DECADENT DOZEN
> 1 HOYO DE MONTERREY - DECADENT DOZEN
> 1- COLIBRI TORCH LIGHTER AND CIGA which came with one of the boxes
> 1 ELEGANCE SQUARED - COHIBA DOMINICAN DELUXE DUO
> 1 box ARTURO FUENTE - CHURCHILL
> 1 box BOLIVAR - CHURCHILL
> 1 BOLIVAR COFRADIA - DECADENT DOZEN
> 1 5 pk. H. UPMANN SUPER FUERTE - CHURCHILL
> 1 box BOLIVAR - TORO
> 1 SAMPLERS - BONUS BUY- 10 ASSORTED PREMIUM
> 1 5 pk. PUNCH - ROTHSCHILD
> 1 BOLIVAR - LIBRARY EDITION: WEALTH OF NAT
> 
> Does anyone know of a good divorce lawyer just in case the wife gets a look at the CC bill. LOL
> 
> :smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


No lawyers but do know a good hiding place! :mrgreen:


----------



## unsafegraphics

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 ea Rocky Patel Edge Batallion Maduro Gordo (6"x60)
1 ea Drew Estate Java Maduro (5.5"x50)

(and HOLY F#[email protected]! that Java smells good!)


----------



## Bill Brewer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Asked a buddy to bring me back a box of Bolivar Royal Coronas from his trip to Havana. Box date is March 2009 but couldn't help myself and had one the other night, needs some aging but was still very good.


----------



## havanajohn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just stirring things up... Shouldnt the box have the 'Domestic Hologram' Sticker on it if it came from the island?

Cuba
Habanos cigars produced for sale within Cuba have a exclusive hologram on the boxes. Only Habanos SA approved retailers in Cuba sell boxes of Cuban cigars with this hologram. Boxes produced for export do not have the hologram. The sticker is a transparent hologram with a serial number printed on it.


----------



## Fusion69

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



havanajohn said:


> Just stirring things up... Shouldnt the box have the 'Domestic Hologram' Sticker on it if it came from the island?
> 
> Cuba
> Habanos cigars produced for sale within Cuba have a exclusive hologram on the boxes. Only Habanos SA approved retailers in Cuba sell boxes of Cuban cigars with this hologram. Boxes produced for export do not have the hologram. The sticker is a transparent hologram with a serial number printed on it.


THE HOLOGRAM IS PART OF THE AUTHENTIC SEAL, IF YOU LOOK CLOSELY...AND IF THE BOX HAD THE OLD SEAL, THE NEW SEAL IS PLACED DIRECTLY OVER TOP. :mrgreen:


----------



## havanajohn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Fusion69 said:


> THE HOLOGRAM IS PART OF THE AUTHENTIC SEAL, IF YOU LOOK CLOSELY...AND IF THE BOX HAD THE OLD SEAL, THE NEW SEAL IS PLACED DIRECTLY OVER TOP. :mrgreen:


 Thanks for the reply however, ALL boxes have the new seal with the small hologram. Boxes sold in Cuba itself should have the lage seperate hologram seal I showed in the photo. Read the paragraph in my previous post... Go here and click on packaging to see what both seals look like, and why they are on the box: http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/index.htm


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Fusion69 said:


> THE HOLOGRAM IS PART OF THE AUTHENTIC SEAL, IF YOU LOOK CLOSELY...AND IF THE BOX HAD THE OLD SEAL, THE NEW SEAL IS PLACED DIRECTLY OVER TOP. :mrgreen:


Unless your trying to be forceful can you please stop YELLING. *S* If you were being forceful then no need to reply. BTW, what is the sticker on the top left of the box? Is that a spanish marker or something? Excuse my ignorance but I've never seen that one. *S*


----------



## tobacmon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> Unless your trying to be forceful can you please stop YELLING. *S* If you were being forceful then no need to reply. BTW,* what is the sticker on the top left of the box?* Is that a spanish marker or something? Excuse my ignorance but I've never seen that one. *S*


I think that is put on the boxes now basically saying "Smoking is bad for your Health---Some crap like that--I think!


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tobacmon said:


> I think that is put on the boxes now basically saying "Smoking is bad for your Health---Some crap like that--I think!


If thats what the sticker is about, can we have those here please? We get graphic images of all sorts of nasty crap that covers half the friggin box lid.


----------



## JerseyStepUp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



havanajohn said:


> Just stirring things up... Shouldnt the box have the 'Domestic Hologram' Sticker on it if it came from the island?
> 
> Cuba
> Habanos cigars produced for sale within Cuba have a exclusive hologram on the boxes. Only Habanos SA approved retailers in Cuba sell boxes of Cuban cigars with this hologram. Boxes produced for export do not have the hologram. The sticker is a transparent hologram with a serial number printed on it.


Im on the same page with this one, If it came from the island the only way it wouldnt have the standalone cuban hologram is if it came from the airport duty free shop.


----------



## Bill Brewer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well they were bought at the Partagas Factory. Could be new stickers, there is hologram, which is part of the Republica de Cuba sticker. Here are a few more pics.


----------



## havanajohn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I am just stirring the pot, Nick LOL:evil:. They look fine to me. Enjoy the gars.


----------



## Bill Brewer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



havanajohn said:


> I am just stirring the pot, Nick LOL:evil:. They look fine to me. Enjoy the gars.


No worries. But it's true that the box doesn't have the Duty Paid stamp you mentionned. Seems authentic, I entered the 000003778782 bar code from the box on the Habanos SA website and box info came up... Stamp to Verify


----------



## JerseyStepUp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Without a doubt everything looks legit... I jsut always assumed look for that hologram as per info on cubancigarwebsite... enjoy them!


----------



## Space Ace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hit my fave B&M on the outskirts of Milwaukee. It's been a very rough week, so I figure I deserved these:


----------



## Magicseven

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Space Ace said:


> Hit my fave B&M on the outskirts of Milwaukee. It's been a very rough week, so I figure I deserved these:


Lake country! I was just there last week. Are they out of Pigs?


----------



## Space Ace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Magicseven said:


> Lake country! I was just there last week. Are they out of Pigs?


Good eye!

No, they had a few Pigs. I almost went for one, but I hadn't tried the T52 and the box refused to stop taunting me.


----------



## Ron1369

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Bill Brewer said:


> Asked a buddy to bring me back a box of Bolivar Royal Coronas from his trip to Havana. Box date is March 2009 but couldn't help myself and had one the other night, needs some aging but was still very good.


So do you think a real Cuban is any better of worse than cigars coming from say Honduras or Nicaragua or the Dominican Republic or the other Central American countries making great sticks??

I just wondered how they differ from the cigars we can get from those great cigar making countries??

:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## vanvan84

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Magicseven said:


> Lake country! I was just there last week. Are they out of Pigs?


Im sorry this is probably stupid but what the heck is a pig.


----------



## Space Ace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



vanvan84 said:


> Im sorry this is probably stupid but what the heck is a pig.


Liga Privada No9 Flying Pig. A stubby little fellow:


----------



## sconniecigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Space Ace said:


> Good eye!
> 
> No, they had a few Pigs. I almost went for one, but I hadn't tried the T52 and the box refused to stop taunting me.


I'm a big fan of Lake Country. Awesome selection! I bought a Pig and a T52 last time I was there. The T52 was great. Enjoy!


----------



## d_day

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Arturo Fuente magnum R 52.


----------



## Bill Brewer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Ron1369 said:


> So do you think a real Cuban is any better of worse than cigars coming from say Honduras or Nicaragua or the Dominican Republic or the other Central American countries making great sticks??
> 
> I just wondered how they differ from the cigars we can get from those great cigar making countries??
> 
> :smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


I wouldn't say they are better, but different. I used to smoke mostly CCs but find myself smoking mostly Nicaraguans now. Quality control is way better for non-CCs and flavor profiles are obviously more diverse. I do prefer a CC to a Dominican and most Hondurans though.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box/30 Diesel Unholy Cocktail w/ Free Colibri Diesel Cutter
1 box/26 Padron Londres Nat
Free 20 ct Padilla Edicion Especiale Humi
Best of Don Pepin Sampler
3 - Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generosos
3 - Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles
3 - San Cristobal Clasico
3 - 5 Vegas Miami Toro
3 - 601 Serie Green Oscuro Trunco


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Partagas Short x10
Partagas Serie D No 4 x 3
H.Upmann Coronas Major Tubo x 3
Edmundo Tubo x 3
5 Cigar Caddy.

Most of these were bought for a gift or bombs. *WEG*:mischief:


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



KetherInMalkuth said:


> 1 box/30 Diesel Unholy Cocktail w/ Free Colibri Diesel Cutter
> 1 box/26 Padron Londres Nat
> Free 20 ct Padilla Edicion Especiale Humi
> Best of Don Pepin Sampler
> 3 - Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generosos
> 3 - Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles
> 3 - San Cristobal Clasico
> 3 - 5 Vegas Miami Toro
> 3 - 601 Serie Green Oscuro Trunco


WAY nice pickup bro! If I were to get another box of NC's, Diesels would be the ones! And Warren, Psssshhhh! Been busy eh? Haha!


----------



## Tarks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My latest order that arrived on Fri.

1 box Vegas Robaina Famosos
1 box of Party Shorts
1 box of Bolivar Corona Juniors
1 box Upmann Mag 48
1 box Upmann Coronas Major


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



eyesack said:


> WAY nice pickup bro! If I were to get another box of NC's, Diesels would be the ones! And Warren, Psssshhhh! *Been busy eh? Haha!*/QUOTE] A little but you made me start, you were my first Isaac, I luuuurrvvee you! ROTFLMAO. Well, Tash thinks your cool anyway. *G* It is not gonna get less busy either, more rockets being assembled shortly.:mischief:


----------



## Cadillac

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tarks said:


> My latest order that arrived on Fri.
> 
> 1 box Vegas Robaina Famosos
> 1 box of Party Shorts
> 1 box of Bolivar Corona Juniors
> 1 box Upmann Mag 48
> 1 box Upmann Coronas Major


Nice. I'm interested in those 48's. I like the 50's. Must... Resist!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1- Tatuaje "Black"
1- Fuente Hemingway Maduro
1- La Flor Dominico Lito Gomez 
1- La Flor Dominicana Ligero 
1- Joya de Nicaragua 1970
2- Avo Classic Robusto


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Punch Baron
Montecristo Museum Superbowl Desde 1935
Fuente Anejo No 49
My Father No1
CAO La Triviata


----------



## Tarks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Cadillac said:


> Nice. I'm interested in those 48's. I like the 50's. Must... Resist!


Damn. I read in another thread that you wanted to try the 48's. I meant to send one to you with the COTM but I forgot.  If your interested in a trade let me know. I could give up some for you Chris.


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> eyesack said:
> 
> 
> 
> WAY nice pickup bro! If I were to get another box of NC's, Diesels would be the ones! And Warren, Psssshhhh! *Been busy eh? Haha!*/QUOTE] A little but you made me start, you were my first Isaac, I luuuurrvvee you! ROTFLMAO. Well, Tash thinks your cool anyway. *G* It is not gonna get less busy either, more rockets being assembled shortly.:mischief:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL! Thanks man, I'm glad I could pop your bomber cherry rofl! Can't wait to see the next victims! I saw you told Turtle-Boy to go back in his shell! LOL! I'm gonna smoke this PSP2 that was gifted to me today and will then make my decision about being a bigger party whore than I already am! So, that's not really a latest purchase... My latest purchase was an OpusX and an Anejo yesterday, and I'll def be sure to show you guys my next one :mischief:
Click to expand...


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



eyesack said:


> WAY nice pickup bro! If I were to get another box of NC's, Diesels would be the ones! ....


Thanks a lot, I'm eagerly awaiting a month or so from now when I can start seeing addys and dropping a few bombs of my own. I don't have a CC collection like some of the BOTL on here (the wife just won't have it), but I'll do my best to drop some decent smokes on my fellow Puffers.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Had to pull the trigger on today's CI Deal of the Day, $3 a stick was too inviting, they don't even go that cheap on cbid.

Nub "Top Ten" Sampler
2 - Nub 460 Cameroon (4" x 60) 
2 - Nub 460 Connecticut (4" x 60) 
2 - Nub 460 Habano (4" x 60) 
2 - Nub 460 Maduro (4" x 60) 
2 - Nub 466 Box-Press Torpedo Cameroon (4" x 66)[/SIZE]


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> 1- Tatuaje "Black"
> 1- Fuente Hemingway Maduro
> 1- La Flor Dominico Lito Gomez
> 1- La Flor Dominicana Ligero
> 1- Joya de Nicaragua 1970
> 2- Avo Classic Robusto
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to post the pic along with the description. Sorry for the blurry photo, but you get the point!


----------



## Quisby

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



KetherInMalkuth said:


> Had to pull the trigger on today's CI Deal of the Day, $3 a stick was too inviting, they don't even go that cheap on cbid.
> 
> Nub "Top Ten" Sampler
> 2 - Nub 460 Cameroon (4" x 60)
> 2 - Nub 460 Connecticut (4" x 60)
> 2 - Nub 460 Habano (4" x 60)
> 2 - Nub 460 Maduro (4" x 60)
> 2 - Nub 466 Box-Press Torpedo Cameroon (4" x 66)[/SIZE]


I did the same.:mrgreen:


----------



## arodgers

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Box - CAO Brazilia Piranha (25)

I love Petit Coronas, and it will look nice in my wine cooler next to my box of CAO Italia Novellas.


----------



## pointbreak

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

25 -A. Fuente cuban corona ,25-montecristo #4 habanos, 5-Royal Barbados #6, 25-Oliva seriers G monduro torpedos , 5-montecristo #2 habanos, 10- Guantanamera habanos Cheers P.B.


----------



## thefenderbender

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got these in today!


----------



## obleedo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ok thats making my mouth water, Its snowing like crazy here in NY and its time for a smoke, looks like its too the garage for me haha.


----------



## AxemansHell

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



KetherInMalkuth said:


> Had to pull the trigger on today's CI Deal of the Day, $3 a stick was too inviting, they don't even go that cheap on cbid.
> 
> Nub "Top Ten" Sampler
> 2 - Nub 460 Cameroon (4" x 60)
> 2 - Nub 460 Connecticut (4" x 60)
> 2 - Nub 460 Habano (4" x 60)
> 2 - Nub 460 Maduro (4" x 60)
> 2 - Nub 466 Box-Press Torpedo Cameroon (4" x 66)[/SIZE]


That was a great deal. Just picked up a 6 pack sampler of Nub's the day before for $25... Boy was I kicking myself!!!


----------



## cedjunior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*











































Picked up both of these boxes for $250


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow! The LFDs you cant get here because of trademark issues and the VSGs go for about $750 a box!


----------



## kRaZe15

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

low budget fish.... 
1 bundle calle ocho
5 pack tabak especial
hopefully more to come...


----------



## cedjunior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



kRaZe15 said:


> low budget fish....
> 1 bundle calle ocho
> 5 pack tabak especial
> hopefully more to come...


3 years ago my "whats your latest purchase" pictures were of Famous bundles and inexpensive 5 packs. I never thought I'd ever spend hundreds of dollars at a time on a couple boxes of cigars. Even now I stop and think "should I?" before I hit the purchase button. You'll get there my friend. Its only a matter of time.


----------



## ComicalFerret

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got my shipment of Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Robustos 
And I am about to order this: Savinelli Standing (677 KS) (6mm) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The Camacho Dream Team Sampler 
2 - Camacho 1962 Monarca 
2 - Camacho Corojo Monarca
2 - Camacho Coyolar Puro Monarca 
2 - Camacho Select Monarca 
2 - Camacho SLR Maduro Monarca

Cigars International


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thefenderbender said:


> Just got these in today!


What series Camacho are those, if I can ask. Also, would you mind sharing your opinion of the Antano Dark Corojo when you fire it up... curious to see what others think of this one...

PG


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thebayratt said:


> The Camacho Dream Team Sampler
> 2 - Camacho 1962 Monarca
> 2 - Camacho Corojo Monarca
> 2 - Camacho Coyolar Puro Monarca
> 2 - Camacho Select Monarca
> 2 - Camacho SLR Maduro Monarca
> 
> Cigars International


DITTO !!


----------



## thefenderbender

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PadillaGuy said:


> What series Camacho are those, if I can ask. Also, would you mind sharing your opinion of the Antano Dark Corojo when you fire it up... curious to see what others think of this one...
> 
> PG


Hey Marty, that is the Camacho Dream Team Sampler from CI. I would be glad to to post some feedback on the JdN ADC, maybe next week.


----------



## woodted

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



cedjunior said:


> Picked up both of these boxes for $250


I believe I got a woody!!:bounce:


----------



## Kevin Keith

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



cedjunior said:


> 3 years ago my "whats your latest purchase" pictures were of Famous bundles and inexpensive 5 packs. I never thought I'd ever spend hundreds of dollars at a time on a couple boxes of cigars. Even now I stop and think "should I?" before I hit the purchase button. You'll get there my friend. Its only a matter of time.


Right-o. It is an incremental chipping away at the high resistance/fear of bankruptcy area of the brain.


----------



## TrippMc4

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

(2) Rocky Patel Vintage 1992
(1) Pardon 7000
(1) Padron 1926 Anniversary 10 Year

Can't wait to smoke these!


----------



## ncohafmuta

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



TrippMc4 said:


> (1) Padron 1926 Anniversary 10 Year
> 
> Can't wait to smoke these!


you meant 40 Year, right?

-Tony


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This month I spent a little more than usual, but there were some great deals out there. I started by picking up one box each Rocky Patel Edge Square corojo. These box press version of the Edge are 50 counters and sold for 140 (robusto) and 150 (toro). Needed more boxes to hold 'em.

Then, CI ran one of their buy the expensive stuff and get a 5 pack. I'm a huge sucker for this deal and have probably filled 1/2 my humidor space with just such deals. This one was buy one CAO Soprano edition, one Greycliff G2 Turbo, and one Man-O-War Ruination for $35 and get a free 5 pack. Well, compulsive as I am with my humidors and since the free packs all contained five sticks, I picked up five of the deals which amounted to:

5 - CAO Soprano Edition - Soldier
5 - Greycliff G2 Turbo
5 - Man-O-War Ruination torpedo
5 - Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo
10 - Romeo and Julieta Viejo 'B' belioso
10 - Padilla Dominus robusto

And last and certainly not least, Holt's ran one more sale that suckered me in... Boxes of Camacho Corojo, my favorite. I picked up a box of 20 Centros (lonsdale size) for around $70. The neat thing about this deal is these cigars are vintage 2003 and as such have the Mexican maduro wrapper that is no longer available, not the Honduran maduro currently in use. These looked so sweet all nestled in their box......

Anyhew... had to get a pair of boxes to fit this all in.. oh well.

PG


----------



## bripper

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










A box of Padron 4000 maduros from the good folks at Lil' Brown Smoke Shack in Yakima WA.
Check 'em out: Lil' Brown Smoke Shack. Tribal Smoke Shop In Yakima, WA > Home


----------



## PufPufPass

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Sancho Panza Corona
1 Oliva O Corona
1 My Father 1922
1 Padron Delicias Maddy
1 Padron Palmas Nat
1 Excalibur #3 Nat
1 RYJ Cedro #2 non-ISOM
1 Punch Churchill ISOM
1 Hoyo Short Robusto ISOM
1 Fonseca Cuban Reserve
1 Cohiba Siglo I ISOM
1 RP 1990 Toro
1 Partagas de Partagas ISOM
1 Punch Gran Puro

i think thats it..


----------



## dartstothesea

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

damn, those La Flor Dominicanas look superb!!


----------



## ncohafmuta

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 - Padron Family Reserve No. 44 Maduro
2 - Litto Gomez Diez Vintage Americano Maduro
5 - La Flor Dominicana Air Bender Maestro
2 - Don Pepin Garcia My Father Cedro Deluxe Eminentes
2 - Don Pepin Garcia My Father No. 3 Cremas

-Tony


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The boxes looked bigger than usual.


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> The boxes looked bigger than usual.


Damn!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just WON my first auction bid @ cigarbid. Picked up:

- 10 "God of Fire" Piramides for $168!

Hope they live up to the hype.


----------



## jsnake

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got these in today. YEAH!


----------



## eNthusiast

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

jeez smelvis, save some for the rest of us!

driving up the demand i see, so that's why i'm paying so much for cigars.

haha i keed. i swear some of you guys buy up half the worlds crop lol.


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ive been eying these since the first of the year, finally pulled the trigger !


----------



## Reef Keeper

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just got my new Hydra SM up and running, and my new Gurkha Black Dragon ashtray also came in today.


----------



## Royale Duke

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Brickhouse Corona Larga and a CAO La Traviata Divino(robusto).

I'm really loving these value priced sticks with a not so value priced flavor and quality. They could of easily sold these sticks for 8-10 bucks, but instead you can pick'em up for about 4-6 bucks and they are solid and fantastic smokes.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My latest "purchase" was free, curtousey of the fine folks from Ashton. They sent me a free Ashton Polo shirt and a Ashton "5 Cigar Assortment Pack." Contains:

1- Heritage Churchill
1- 898
1- Cabinet Pyramid
1- Aged Maduro No. 40
1- V.S.G. Robusto


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> My latest "purchase" was free, curtousey of the fine folks from Ashton. They sent me a free Ashton Polo shirt and a Ashton "5 Cigar Assortment Pack." Contains:
> 
> 1- Heritage Churchill
> 1- 898
> 1- Cabinet Pyramid
> 1- Aged Maduro No. 40
> 1- V.S.G. Robusto



View attachment 50057


----------



## LincolnSmokes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> My latest "purchase" was free, curtousey of the fine folks from Ashton. They sent me a free Ashton Polo shirt and a Ashton "5 Cigar Assortment Pack."


First off, it really wasn't a purchase then huh??? Second, you lucky dog, how did you get those? What's the secret???


----------



## AxemansHell

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



LincolnSmokes said:


> First off, it really wasn't a purchase then huh??? Second, you lucky dog, how did you get those? What's the secret???


 SERIOUSLY!!!! That kind of purchase price is right in line with my budget!
:biggrin1:


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



LincolnSmokes said:


> First off, it really wasn't a purchase then huh??? Second, you lucky dog, how did you get those? What's the secret???


Haha.. I guess I should have posted it as a "my latest ACQUISITION." 

I was recently at my local tobacconist and there was an Ashton rep that I got to talking to. I was enjoying a Tatuaje Havana IV and he asked if I was familiar with their line of products. I told him that I hadn't really smoked that many Ashton's. He took down my email, phone number and address and asked if he could send me some samples. Naturally, I said YES!

5 days later it arrived! Excited to try their products!


----------



## dartstothesea

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5er Perdomo Maddy - Nom!
5er Rocky Patel Cuban Blend Maddy - Nom!
5er 5 Vegas Serie 'A' - Nom!
And a single Nicarao Toro - They always have these on sale @ FS, so I thought I'd give it a try to see if maybe i want more. Doh!


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just arrived..........First box and first part of the order.......:biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## Filmsomething

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got these in to break in the new Humidor
i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa28/filmsomething/bigordercigar.jpg

sorry, can't post pics yet


----------



## OB1 Stogie

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A bunch of Robustos....what a great price for 40 sticks!!! :hat:

A box of the Guapos. :jaw:


----------



## tpharkman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Fuente EV Anejo 48s. I walked in to my local shop today with my usual expectations of the same ole stuff and saw these little pretties for less than $9/stick with the "by the box" discount. Asked about the other sizes and the manager said she could pre-order by special permission and those would be priced very similar. Specifically asked about "the shark" and she said that it would be right at $9/stick with the box discount.

I can't find anywhere to smoke them in Iowa but at least I can find them...at retail as well.


----------



## iMarc

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 - Romeo & Juliet 1875 Cedros Deluxe #2

I don't think I can post photos yet.

I'll be making a visit to Thomson Cigar this upcoming weekend. Maybe I'll find something good there.


----------



## AxemansHell

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

NICE!


----------



## Ron1369

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



woodted said:


> I believe I got a woody!!:bounce:


Damn those Ashton's are a pretty looking stick, you want to do some trading for some of them ?? I got some Bolivars or a bunch of other brands I could swap you for a few of them??
Let me know if you are interested. First off take a look at my stash pictures and see if there is anything you might like to trade for them and let me know.
If you see a box of anything , then I have them in one of my humidors.
I am game if you are. LOL

:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## RobustBrad

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pickup guys. Those cigars look amazing!


----------



## Futility

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I went a little nuts this week. I didn't plan on buying this many smokes, but I think I'll have exactly enough room in my humi to fit them all in.

Montesino Diplomatico (x5)
Padilla Miami (x1)
Alec Bradley Harvest Habano (x2)
Excalibur Dark Knight (x2)
Excalibur Epicure (x2)
Excalibur Prensado Oscuro (x2)
Montechristo Media Noche (x2)
Sancho Panza Xtra Fuerte Madrid (x2)
5 Vegas Miami (x1)
Punch Magnum (x2)
Oliva Sampler (O, O Maduro, G Cameroon, G Maduro, Sol Cubano CT)

I'm just getting started so I'm in the process of sampling a lot of sticks and finding out what I like.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



s_vivo said:


> Just arrived..........First box and first part of the order.......:biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


JELOUS!!!!! These look amazing!


----------



## presidentbryce

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

La Aurora 1495 5er for 15 on the Monster, along with a xikar 16 oz fluid for 8


----------



## baggersteve

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A. Fuente Hemingway Special
Drew Estates Java Maduro
Padron 3000


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> JELOUS!!!!! These look amazing!


Now comes the fun part, the waiting game before I get to smoke any............:yawn:....


----------



## Garys4598

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just received a box (containing 23) of Don Pepin 'My Father' No. 4 (lancero). Alas. . . my humidor is full!!!


----------



## cheese

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

One a couple of small bids (my first time even) today.

A 5 pack of Sol Cubano by Oliva Connecticut toros.

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 856281

And 1 lonely Partagas Cifuentes Fall 2004 Noviembre

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 858233

I've got a winning (so far) bid in a 5 pack of the Partagas I hope I get.


----------



## sconniecigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A handful of CAO La Traviatas


----------



## cheese

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



cheese said:


> One a couple of small bids (my first time even) today.
> 
> A 5 pack of Sol Cubano by Oliva Connecticut toros.
> 
> Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 856281
> 
> And 1 lonely Partagas Cifuentes Fall 2004 Noviembre
> 
> Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 858233
> 
> I've got a winning (so far) bid in a 5 pack of the Partagas I hope I get.


Unbelievable. How about won, not one. I can't believe I did that. :dizzy::dizzy::dizzy:


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 - 10ct 5 Vegas Relics from cbid ($3.10 a stick including shipping)


----------



## malbrec100

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Box MOW Runiation 
1 Box JdN Antano Gran Consul
5'er of the Tesa Series Gran-Cru No. 6

...letting them rest a bit until the weather warms up...


----------



## Dr. Nick

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Just came in the mail yesterday. Thanks to Leaf & Ale!!!!!
Anejo 48
Anejo 49
Anejo 50
Anejo 55
Untold Story Maduro
Hemingway Classic Maduro


----------



## andrew s

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a few nubs and a few Oliva Special G's.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked these up today! Let them all rest for a while before enjoying them!


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just came in today !!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> Picked these up today! Let them all rest for a while before enjoying them!


They have that Toast Across America Charity box at my local B&M for $50, I've looked at them a few times but never pulled the trigger. Is there anything particularly special about that Opus and Diamond Crown Max that make them worth $25 a stick?


----------



## jeepthing

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Loves me some Fuentes. :smoke:


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



KetherInMalkuth said:


> They have that Toast Across America Charity box at my local B&M for $50, I've looked at them a few times but never pulled the trigger. Is there anything particularly special about that Opus and Diamond Crown Max that make them worth $25 a stick?


It's my understanding that these two cigars are not available to purchase outside of this single offering. I was told that it's an entirely different blend of the Opus and Diamond Crown. Further, 100% of the funds from the "Toast Across America" proceeds go towards the foundation to support those in need.

For me, the fact that you get VERY rare cigars & the proceeds go towards a good cause was good enough to me! I'm sort of a "Fuente whore" though! eace:


----------



## doubled

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



doubled said:


>


Now that's just sexy!!!


----------



## Gatorguy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A. Fernandez Maduro Robusto No. 1. Have not tried one yet.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Grabbed two more today plus one for another BOTL

*Montecristo Museum Superbowl Desde 1935*


----------



## niqhtridaz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

picked up a Tabak Robusto..


----------



## swingerofbirches

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up 10 sticks last saturday ...

2 La Aroma De Cuba Belicosos
2 Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Maduro Robustos
2 Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight II's
2 CAO La Traviata Robustos
2 Oliva Serie V Maduro Especial Torpedos


----------



## SD Cig

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of eight 80th anniversary Padron figurados (maduro). Me and wifey are driving up to Vegas in a few days for my 50th. Taking two of the 80ths and two Padron 45th Hammers.


----------



## phisch

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



SD Cig said:


> A box of eight 80th anniversary Padron figurados (maduro). Me and wifey are driving up to Vegas in a few days for my 50th. Taking two of the 80ths and two Padron 45th Hammers.


Don't forget to stop by Casa Fuente while you're on the Strip! Happy B-Day!


----------



## SD Cig

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Don't forget to stop by Casa Fuente while you're on the Strip! Happy B-Day !

Thanks Phisch. I have enjoyed a mojito at CF in the past. Very nice selection of Opus X there and a great place to enjoy a stick.


----------



## obleedo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

About 4 days ago I took advantage of the Camacho Dream Team Sampler for $19.99 at CI and decided to buy a few singles while at it as well...
1x 5 Vegas Classic Torpedo
1x Oliva Serie 'O' Maduro Perfecto
1x Alec Bradley MAXX The Fix (robusto gordo)
1x Bolivar Robusto
1x El Mejor Espresso Torpedo
1x Gurkha Empire Series III
1x Alec Bradley Harvest Selection '97 Double Toro
1x Perdomo Lot 23 Toro
1x Nub Nub 358 Cameroon
2x Nub 460 Habano
1x Partagas Black Clasico
1x Slow-Aged No. 826 by Perdomo Glorioso Maduro (toro)
1x Gurkha's Sherpa Toro
1x Perdomo Reserve 10th Maduro Robusto
Well as you all know NY has gotten snow for the past 48 hours and mostly all surrounding cities of where i live are in a state of emergency. All shipping orders have been postponed until further notice  Do you guys think the cigars will be ok if they get here monday?


----------



## cedjunior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Not tobacco, but cigar related none the less. Had to upgrade my storage.

Out of room in my trusty little 48 qt cooler










So I figured it was time to upgrade










Yep, thats 150 qts.










There is my 48 qt cooler inside the 150 qt cooler










Everything transferred to the new space, plus the box of Ashtons, LFDs, Lot 23s, and Torano Exodus and an extra tray stacked in there, which didn't fit in the 48 qt cooler.


----------



## PunchMan6

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hey all...ran an "errand" today to a local B&M that I haven't been to in a while...the guy doesn't have the biggest selection, but what he does have is pretty quality!! I have to say, he has the largest selection of ACID Ive ever seen!!! I only got one because Im startin to lose my taste for them...anyhow, heres what I picked up today on my errand...haha!!

1- A Fuente Gran Reserva Spanish Lonsdale, I think???
1 - A Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8
1 - Gran Habano Corojo #3 Mini Beli
1 - Drew Estate Java...this thing smells like a candy bar!!!!
1 - Punch Champion Maduro
1 - Sancho Panza Mini Box Press Maduro

thats it for today...I can't stop buyin sticks and I have like 32 comin on Monday!!!Need a break for a while....Peace

- D


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PunchMan6 said:


> Hey all...ran an "errand" today to a local B&M that I haven't been to in a while...the guy doesn't have the biggest selection, but what he does have is pretty quality!! I have to say, he has the largest selection of ACID Ive ever seen!!! I only got one because Im startin to lose my taste for them...anyhow, heres what I picked up today on my errand...haha!!
> 
> 1- A Fuente Gran Reserva Spanish Lonsdale, I think???
> 1 - A Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8
> 1 - Gran Habano Corojo #3 Mini Beli
> 1 - Drew Estate Java...this thing smells like a candy bar!!!!
> 1 - Punch Champion Maduro
> 1 - Sancho Panza Mini Box Press Maduro
> 
> thats it for today...I can't stop buyin sticks and I have like 32 comin on Monday!!!Need a break for a while....Peace
> 
> - D


hey man. nice grab. lemme know how that gran habano is. i got one in the humi im just not ready to give into yet.


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



cedjunior said:


> Not tobacco, but cigar related none the less. Had to upgrade my storage.
> 
> Out of room in my trusty little 48 qt cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I figured it was time to upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, thats 150 qts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is my 48 qt cooler inside the 150 qt cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything transferred to the new space, plus the box of Ashtons, LFDs, Lot 23s, and Torano Exodus and an extra tray stacked in there, which didn't fit in the 48 qt cooler.


i hope thats not the humidity in the cooler all the time. lol (yes, im aware its not..just a joke)


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went to the B&M (Bombs & More) and bought some more bombing ammo. Boli Coronas Minor, Upmann Mag46 Tubos, Punch Coronations Tubos & Upmann Coronas Major Tubos. LOL.:mischief:


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Don't you hate it when you look at the devil site on a Saturday night after a couple of cocktails and see something that is way underbid? What is worse is waking up Sunday morning realizing that you won it and you have NO room for it?

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 856712


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



harley33 said:


> Don't you hate it when you look at the devil site on a Saturday night after a couple of cocktails and see something that is way underbid? What is worse is waking up Sunday morning realizing that you won it and you have NO room for it?
> 
> Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 856712


Havent had that problem Jeff as cant use the devils site, luckily. I now know your surname starts with S though. LOL. J/K. Yeah the humi's are never big enough are they? I've got that much stuff coming in the next week I think I might be in trouble too. *S*


----------



## dartstothesea

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



harley33 said:


> Don't you hate it when you look at the devil site on a Saturday night after a couple of cocktails and see something that is way underbid? What is worse is waking up Sunday morning realizing that you won it and you have NO room for it?
> 
> Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 856712


Wow, that is a great deal!


----------



## Scott W.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

An Opus Shark
Opus Love Affair
2 Fuente Rosarios


----------



## carguy13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just bought a:

Bolivar No.1, No.2, and No.3
Cohiba Siglo II, Siglo III, Siglo IV, and a Siglo V
1 Box of 1876 Reserve Churchill
1 Box of Padilla Fumas Toro

good days are ahead...


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

i just got this. one heck of a deal. though i feel i will soon be on craigslist looking again. unless the wife decides to get me a waxingmoon humi....she has talked about it....

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...cussion/266000-new-me-humi-20-great-deal.html


----------



## Isombitch

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Jose Piedra Brevas and Partagas Corona Senoir for mild morning smokes.
Casa Magna Colorado Corona for after dinner.


----------



## cedjunior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gibson_es said:


> i hope thats not the humidity in the cooler all the time. lol (yes, im aware its not..just a joke)


Of course it is, I like my smokes drrrrrrryyyyyyyy.


----------



## woodted

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Screwed up. Trying again!


----------



## woodted

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## dubels

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Brickhouse toro
T52
Flying Pig


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I think my wife may actually take all of my money away if I keep on purchasing stuff, especially after this past weekends splurge, box of 10- God of Fire Piramides.

Today's B&M pickup..:

2- Pete Johnson "El Triunfador" Lancero's
1- Tatuaje Cojonu Reserve 2003
1- Tatuaje Cojonu Reserve 2006
2- Tatuaje Reserve Robusto's 
2- La Aurora Maduro Robusto's
2- Liga Privada No. 9
1- Xikar HC Habano Colorado
1- Don Diego Playboy (Great for golfing in TX heat with some light beers)

Now I must go on a buying freeze for a while!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

08 LGC MD'O #4
09 Sig II
02 LGC MD'O #3


----------



## bdw1984

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



woodted said:


>


good man

as for myself, 08 sig II, 08 trini coloniales


----------



## smokin'Jef

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 packs of Nub Habano & Maduro and a sampler pack of the newer Padilla sticks!


----------



## vwaaddict

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I have a Valencia from cheaphumidors.com on it's way, and I won a 5 pack of RP Vintage '90 2nds off the devil site.


----------



## Ron1369

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> I think my wife may actually take all of my money away if I keep on purchasing stuff, especially after this past weekends splurge, box of 10- God of Fire Piramides.
> 
> Today's B&M pickup..:
> 
> 2- Pete Johnson "El Triunfador" Lancero's
> 1- Tatuaje Cojonu Reserve 2003
> 1- Tatuaje Cojonu Reserve 2006
> 2- Tatuaje Reserve Robusto's
> 2- La Aurora Maduro Robusto's
> 2- Liga Privada No. 9
> 1- Xikar HC Habano Colorado
> 1- Don Diego Playboy (Great for golfing in TX heat with some light beers)
> 
> Now I must go on a buying freeze for a while!


Hey Bro, Don't feel like you are alone in that department, my wife just found my CC bill for the past two months and it wasn't a pretty site in the house, I thought she was going to lose her head the way it started turning around on her shoulders the way it did, it was like she was some sort of cartoon character. LOL
I hate to admit it, but I too am going to have to go on a no buying spree for quite some time to cool her off.
She was so pissed off that the snow in the yard started to thaw from her burning up inside. I wish I could have taken pictures of that scene and put them on You Tube, I may have won enough money to pay of the bill. LOL

It is a never ending plight we endure as Botl . Keep the faith and learn to hide you CC bills. :tu:ss

:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## carguy13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

CAO Flavours Tins - Earth Nectar - Tin of 10

for $11.00


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> Today's B&M pickup..:
> 
> 2- Pete Johnson "El Triunfador" Lancero's
> 1- Tatuaje Cojonu Reserve 2003
> 1- Tatuaje Cojonu Reserve 2006
> 2- Tatuaje Reserve Robusto's
> 2- La Aurora Maduro Robusto's
> 2- Liga Privada No. 9
> 1- Xikar HC Habano Colorado
> 1- Don Diego Playboy (Great for golfing in TX heat with some light beers)


Damn, I wish I had your B&M here. I'm lucky if there are PAM 64's instock and some Anejos/Opus a few times a year.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



KetherInMalkuth said:


> Damn, I wish I had your B&M here. I'm lucky if there are PAM 64's instock and some Anejos/Opus a few times a year.


Yeah, I have to admit that I've got it pretty good here. I will often visit buddies from varies places (in and outside of Texas) and they will take me to their favorite B&M. I'm often amazed at how little their selection is, or perhaps how great mine is! I have pretty open access to most HTF things on the market (All Fuente's, Graycliff's, Gurkha's, Pete Johnson Products, etc...)

I can't complain, except about my credit card bills!!! :smoke:


----------



## niqhtridaz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

i purchased these badboys!


----------



## COYOTE JLR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Room 101 808, Oliva Serie V torpedo, and I have a full body sampler back in the mail for me. 

The Oliva is gone now


----------



## Plop007

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack of 5 Vegas Classics and 5 pack of 1876s won on Cbid


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

well, i couldnt get the liberties from john, i was kinda pissed about it. and im sure he is too (sorry john) but i have $40 to spend. so i whent ahead and pulled the trigger on those camachos that CI had. it was 10 cigars for $20, and i did it twice, so i got 20 cigars headed my way. all good camacho's i know i like. thats my kind of purchase. still sad about the liberties. but its a decent consilation prize anyway....and it should fill the new humi up. so anything purchased after this will have to go into the old humi..... im hoping that my next purchase (about a month from now) will ether be those liberties from john, or a box of cubans ( every time i get close to getting some, some great NC deal comes around and i put it off, im tired of waiting dammit!)


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2- Fuente Rosado
1- Fuente Opus X- Perfexion X


----------



## ylo2na

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

CI was offering these for about $30 bucks on a special, but, when I got to them they were gone. Have been scrounging a 5 pack here and there and they are probably the best buy and value I have had the past three years for a maduro....They are called Pioneer Valley Especiales Maduro. Dont let the name fool you because I would match them with any high-priced maduro stick in the market today. The downside is this....the company has disappeared along with its website and you cant buy the maduros anymore! CBid offers the Natural quite often, but, they dont compare. So, they will age in my humidor for a year or more until I cant stand it anymore and sneak one here and there. As for a review, am not much for identifying all the tastes except it is either a good smoke and worthy of my $$$ before I would recommend it. If you come across them, buy! If you have some and want to sell some/all, let me know! I will gladly take the maduros off your hand/s.
Best,
Ylo2na


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 - Brick House Corona Larga
1 - Flor de Oliva Robusto
1 - Benchmade Robusto
1 - Oliva V Lancero
1 - Room 101 Robusto 305
1 - LFD Culebra
1 - Camacho Liberty 2009 (21,749/40,000)
10- Camacho 1962 Robustos


----------



## ACMartz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

4 x Macanudo 1968 Trompeta 5x40/50/60 - got a free double torch lighter
1 Gurkha Black Dragon Robusto
2 x CAO Italia Picalo (i know i didnt spell that right but i am too lazy to walk across the room to look LMAO)


----------



## thefenderbender

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked these up at PCB Cigars in Panama City Beach. Great little shop with a very nice selection!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thebayratt said:


> 1 - Brick House Corona Larga
> 1 - Flor de Oliva Robusto
> 1 - Benchmade Robusto
> 1 - Oliva V Lancero
> 1 - Room 101 Robusto 305
> 1 - LFD Culebra
> 1 - Camacho Liberty 2009 (21,749/40,000)
> 10- Camacho 1962 Robustos


The benchmade is a GREAT Stick!


----------



## Reef Keeper

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I scored a Hydra SM on ebay. So far so good. It's working like a charm.


----------



## eljimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Reef Keeper said:


> I scored a Hydra SM on ebay. So far so good. It's working like a charm.


Just watch for mold.


----------



## Strick

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a Box of Fuente Magnum R 54s. Just had to do it after trying a couple last weekend...


----------



## yoyo504321

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box of Padron Family Reserve #45 Maduro
1 box of Hemingway Short Story
10 My Father #1
10 Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Maduro Torpedo
5 Oliva Serie V Especial Belicoso
5 Hemingway Classic Maduro
5 Hemingway Work of Art Maduro
5 Liga Privada Flying Pigs


----------



## LincolnSmokes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



yoyo504321 said:


> 1 box of Padron Family Reserve #45 Maduro
> 1 box of Hemingway Short Story
> 10 My Father #1
> 10 Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Maduro Torpedo
> 5 Oliva Serie V Especial Belicoso
> 5 Hemingway Classic Maduro
> 5 Hemingway Work of Art Maduro
> 5 Liga Privada Flying Pigs


Holy Crap, I want your cigar budget!!!:dizzy:


----------



## yoyo504321

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

LOL! I am a newbie smoker (Since first week of Feb). Really new! 
This spending will not be the normal cigar budget. Just a kickstart to get me going.

Got a Savoy 45 count humidor and stocking it up to sit for a while. I thought this humidor was too big when I first got it and now I can see that it's just a baby... LOL! Also have 2 jar humidors to keep my everyday sticks fresh.

Also have a smaller humidor in the office to keep the smaller sticks in, such as my Montecristo Legends & the RyJ Romeo's.

I am extremely glad I stumbled upon this forum to share and learn...


----------



## Marklar MM

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of 5 Vegas Gold Robustos

5er of 5 Vegas A Artisans
5er of Ghurka Doble Maduro Toro
5er of Graycliff 1666 PG
5er of Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro
5er of Dark Shark Churchills
5er of Albion Belicosos


----------



## Pitre

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I stocked up on boxes of cheaper cigars for fishing, hunting, and boating season this year. Onyx Reserve, Nestor Reserve Maduro, and El Mejor Espresso. That should get me through spring


----------



## SeanL

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My most recent purchase is an order from Atlantic. Here is what came in the mail...

Tatuaje Black x 1
Alec Bradley Family Blend No. 1 x 1
Oliva Serie V Torpedo x 5

A platinum grab bag that contained the following:

601 Red Label Habano Torpedo
Arganese Maduro Torpedo
Bucanero Crew 6 x 50
Carlos Torano Tribute 2008 Toro
Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic Belicosos
Kristoff Sumatra Torpedo
La Gloria Cubana Serie R No. 7 Maduro
Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Robusto
Romeo y Julieta Vintage Maduro IV
Tabacos Baez Monarcas

IPCPR 77th Assortment Pack:

Alec Bradley SCR Churchill
Casa Fernandez Robusto
Cubao Maduro Rothchild No. 4
Gran Habano 3 SLS Salomones Ltd.
La Aroma de Cuba New Blend Robusto
La Flor Dominicana Ltd. Habano Perfecto
Pinar Del Rio Classico Robusto
Quesada 35th Anniversario Ltd.
Room 101 323 Toro
Xicar HC Series Churchill Colorado


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10- God of Fire Carlito Edition Piramides

I don't know if I can "let these rest" for 2 weeks, due to the shipping. I may have to break down and try one tonight!! CAN'T TAKE IT!!


----------



## SeanL

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> 10- God of Fire Carlito Edition Piramides
> 
> I don't know if I can "let these rest" for 2 weeks, due to the shipping. I may have to break down and try one tonight!! CAN'T TAKE IT!!


That God of Fire box is beautiful!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



SeanL said:


> That God of Fire box is beautiful!


yeah, it's definitely getting displayed in the bar area, where the humi is. It's a toss up for me between the God of Fire Box VS the LOST CITY Opus X Box...... They are both very attractive to look at! opcorn:


----------



## jamesc1995

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got my box of Liga Privada #9 Flying Pig
:smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## seyer0686

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Packs, all new smokes I haven't tried yet:

La Vieja Habana Rothschild Luxo
A. Fernandez Robusto
Graycliff 'G2' PG (robusto)
Blue Label Torpedo
Nestor Reserve Box-Pressed Maduro Torpedo
Padilla Habano Robusto

Samplers, also haven't tried
Padilla's Greatest Hits Sampler Tin of 10 Cigars
La Herencia Cubana Variety Sampler - 12 Cigars

Box, my favorite mild in my favorite size
5 Vegas Gold Double Nickel Box-Press

Lighter, for the hell of it
Colibri Quantum Riptide Torch Lighter - Red

And a pound of 65% beads


----------



## ACMartz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a Drew Estate Java Maduro Wafe. Cannot wait to spark it in memorial of my cousin Rick


----------



## Scott W.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> 10- God of Fire Carlito Edition Piramides
> 
> I don't know if I can "let these rest" for 2 weeks, due to the shipping. I may have to break down and try one tonight!! CAN'T TAKE IT!!


Had one last week at the Quad State Herf, it was tasty although I like the 2005 Double Robusto by Carlito better.

My last purchase was a box of Padron 1926 #35 maduros. Can't wait to smoke one. They should be here Monday!


----------



## swingerofbirches

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> 10- God of Fire Carlito Edition Piramides
> 
> I don't know if I can "let these rest" for 2 weeks, due to the shipping. I may have to break down and try one tonight!! CAN'T TAKE IT!!


Very nice! Your desire not to rest them is understandable. lol


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

i want a Gof now. thanks alot. lol.


----------



## eNthusiast

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

pulled the trigger on a 10er of diesels on todays joe.


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

damn. 10 for $30. not bad at all! what can i sell around the house for $30. hmmmm.... lol. j/k

i wish that was joes monthly deal. lol.


----------



## Ducrider

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I love walking in to work and seeing a delivery box on my chair. Inside was this sampler I put together:










Really looking forward to trying all of these.


----------



## neocacher

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My latest purchase was yesterday at a local cigar store. Purchased a 2009 Sampler pack of Oliva V series for $31.99 plus tax. Awesome deal and they gave me 2 free issues of Cigar magazine. Also had packs of Swisher and other brands of 20 tiny cigars for 90 cents so I bought a few packs since I never had tried them.


----------



## jfeva0049

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

i picked up the daily deal from CI last night and got 20 unholy's for $60. not to bad i think..


----------



## Jack Straw

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

All of last month's NC purchases are finally in.


----------



## vwaaddict

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just bought CI's weekly special on some IT's, and a bundle of Flor de Oliva's.


----------



## SeanL

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up an Arturo Fuente Double Chateau at a local B&M.


----------



## TrippMc4

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Ducrider said:


> I love walking in to work and seeing a delivery box on my chair. Inside was this sampler I put together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to trying all of these.


That's a tasty looking sampler!!!


----------



## unsafegraphics

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hit the B&M on the way from work:

1ea NUb Maduro 464 Torpedo
1ea Tin of ACID Krushes (Blue)


----------



## champions77

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dip 4's landed today!!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Two 55 quart coolers for overflow, I got them a few days ago for overflow. Today I ordered the 150 quart model. The one on the left is unsorted troop cigars.


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

So much for taking things slow...........










Now I need to order more smokes to fill it up.........

Also










30m range, up to 4 external sensors (which cannot be calibrated:sad. The funniest thing so far about this purchase is that the bottom two readings are from the same humi. Friggin hygros huh.


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

these finally came in. a total of 20 camacho's for $40. thats an awsome steal IMO.
4 - Camacho 1962 Monarca (5" x 50)
4 - Camacho Corojo Monarca (5" x 50)
4 - Camacho Coyolar Puro Monarca (5" x 50)
4 - Camacho Select Monarca (5" x 50)
4 - Camacho SLR Maduro Monarca (5" x 50)

and i still got room, i was for sure this was going to fill the humi......kinda stoked about this one... i love camacho!


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



s_vivo said:


> So much for taking things slow...........


LMAO. Terrible isnt it? As far as buying to fill it up, Between us I dont think that will be a problem. LOL


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Boxes of Gurkha Assassin Torpedos. I attended an event this evening and Kaizad Hansotia, Owner of Ghurka, was there. I had him sign both of my box purchase, along with a couple of hats and a poster. A pretty cool event!

It looks like I may have to sell one of the boxes off though, because there is ABSOLUTELY no room in my humidor!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I purchased 60 Fumas by Padilla Toro 6X52. I tried one before putting in the Humidor and construction was good, draw was excellent and the flavor was simply great. This was a big improvement from my last purchase.


----------



## Reef Keeper

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> I had him sign both of my box purchase, along with a couple of hats and a poster. A pretty cool event!


Nice! How are the Assassins?


----------



## ARCHAIC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> 2 Boxes of Gurkha Assassin Torpedos. I attended an event this evening and Kaizad Hansotia, Owner of Ghurka, was there. I had him sign both of my box purchase, along with a couple of hats and a poster. A pretty cool event!
> 
> It looks like I may have to sell one of the boxes off though, because there is ABSOLUTELY no room in my humidor!


 Those are a great somke!!! one of my favorite Gurkhas!!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Been wanting this one, finally got my wish.










Tatuaje T110 - Cab/25


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Reef Keeper said:


> Nice! How are the Assassins?


I REALLY like them. I have to admit that I really didn't have a lot of experience with Gurkha before last nights event. The "Assassin" is an AWESOME med/full body smoke. All of the tobacco is aged for 5 years. It starts off with some real spice/pepper and then after that it smooths out into a very nice/complex cigar.

GREAT smoke. I smoked A LOT of Gurkhas last night and it was by far the best, IMO.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ARCHAIC said:


> Those are a great somke!!! one of my favorite Gurkhas!!


AGREED!!! PM me if you need any. I bought two full boxes last month & it looks like I'm going to have to sell one bc my humidor is completely over flowing.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



KetherInMalkuth said:


> Been wanting this one, finally got my wish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tatuaje T110 - Cab/25


AWESOME score!! I think you should trade one of those to me, your fellow BOTL, for some good smokes!!! :whoo: :banana:


----------



## dartstothesea

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> 2 Boxes of Gurkha Assassin Torpedos. I attended an event this evening and Kaizad Hansotia, Owner of Ghurka, was there. I had him sign both of my box purchase, along with a couple of hats and a poster. A pretty cool event!


Nice grab, makes me think of Mortal Kombat.


----------



## swingerofbirches

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a few sticks today ...

3 Ashton VSG Robustos
1 AF Hemingway Short Story
1 AF Hemingway Best Seller
3 Bell's Sun Grown Bonitas Robustos
1 Casa Magna Colorado Robusto
1 Camacho Liberty 2008


----------



## niqhtridaz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1st nub cameroon


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Each of these times 3 just arrived today... Almost forgot that I bought them too! I hope they'll be good and smokeable by this summer =D.










closer:








:biggrin:

the ridiculous deal on them made it that much sweeter.


----------



## MurphysLaw

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I picked up a couple from Drew Estate last week, a Chateau Real and Liga Privada #9, still trying to decide which to try first today...


----------



## itsme_timd

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



MurphysLaw said:


> I picked up a couple from Drew Estate last week, a Chateau Real and Liga Privada #9, still trying to decide which to try first today...


Smoke the Chateau Real first so you can enjoy it. If you smoke the LP#9 first then it'll disappoint you.  It's a good smoke but nothing compared to the LP#9!


----------



## SeanL

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My most recent purchase is a box of Oliva Serie G Maduro Belicosos.


----------



## havanajohn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

It seems like the rumors about foil wrapped T 110's are true! Pete had 40 boxes of T 110's, and the boxes too... but there were no bands. Tatuaje decided to wrap the bundles in foil, as opposed to the original release paper wrapping. Also, the foiled release has an additional Fleur de Lis in red on white on a sticker added to the box., the Originals do not. I have not had the chance to light one up yet, however they smell exactly like the original release.

Take a look : 
Original Release on the left, Foiled Release on right.

Foiled Release bundle.

Original Release July '09.

Foiled release Feb.'10.

:hungry: :hungry: :hungry:


----------



## Ducrider

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



eyesack said:


> closer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> the ridiculous deal on them made it that much sweeter.


Beautiful! Drool...


----------



## Jenady

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










I am going to let them rest a while and then burn a couple.

https://www.smoketherevolution.com/index.asp


----------



## Reef Keeper

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My cigarbid winnings came in today.


















Titan IIs, Park Avenue Torpedos and a fiver of Sherpa Cafes. 
:smoke2:

Only took me a month to fill my new humidor.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



havanajohn said:


> It seems like the rumors about foil wrapped T 110's are true! Pete had 40 boxes of T 110's, and the boxes too... but there were no bands. Tatuaje decided to wrap the bundles in foil, as opposed to the original release paper wrapping. Also, the foiled release has an additional Fleur de Lis in red on white on a sticker added to the box., the Originals do not. I have not had the chance to light one up yet, however they smell exactly like the original release.
> 
> Take a look :
> Original Release on the left, Foiled Release on right.
> 
> Foiled Release bundle.
> 
> Original Release July '09.
> 
> Foiled release Feb.'10.
> 
> :hungry: :hungry: :hungry:


These are DEFINITELY CIGAR ****!!!! HOT!!!


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Muwahahaha... I can't contain myself and will be sparking one of these TOMORROW!

























One box for smoking, one box for aging? :shrug: lol

BTW John, I think I just 



 rofl


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 weeks til i can make another purchase......but i have dreams 2 "nights" in a row about buying some siglo II's and BBF's. so i think i will be getting one of them......if i can.


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gibson_es said:


> 3 weeks til i can make another purchase......but i have dreams 2 "nights" in a row about buying some siglo II's and BBF's. so i think i will be getting one of them......if i can.


I thought you liked maddies Blake? LOL.


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

i do love a good maduro. cant go wrong.

by they were in my dreams...lol. cant argue with that.


----------



## lakeeden1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Rocky Patel Ltd Sampler Coffin A's
Anejo sampler #46, #48,#49, #50, #55, #77
Work of Art sampler 2- Work of Art maduro, 2- Between the Lines, 
2- Work of Art natural
5 Liberty 2008 coffins
2 Liberty 2005 coffins
1 GOF Coffin
Padron 1926 Sampler

:help:


----------



## Ducrider

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lakeeden1 said:


> Rocky Patel Ltd Sampler Coffin A's
> Anejo sampler #46, #48,#49, #50, #55, #77
> Work of Art sampler 2- Work of Art maduro, 2- Between the Lines,
> 2- Work of Art natural
> 5 Liberty 2008 coffins
> 2 Liberty 2005 coffins
> 1 GOF Coffin
> Padron 1926 Sampler
> 
> :help:


Nice selection.

Here is what came for me today. Wife is taking away the credit card.


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

damn nice grab.... and i cant blame her. lol.


----------



## Jenady

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



eyesack said:


> Muwahahaha... I can't contain myself and will be sparking one of these TOMORROW!
> 
> One box for smoking, one box for aging? :shrug: lol


These look interesting. I just read about them but have not found a place to buy them. Can you share your source?


----------



## Mr. Francophile

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Last week:

Box of Liga Privada Flying Pigs
5er of Orig Release Tat T110's (btw if anyone is looking to sell some I want more)


----------



## TrippMc4

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped by the B&M at lunch today and ended up with:

(2) Liga Pirvada #9 
(2) Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro
(2) Padron #5000 Maduro
(1) La Flor Dominicana Air Bender


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Waiting for my cigar dot com order...

Bundle of 20 Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robustos
Padilla Tin sampler
Man O war tin sampler
5 Vegas tin sampler
3x Partagas Naturales Robusto
3x Cusano 18 Robusto
3x Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Robusto

Their baker's dozen:
Bahia Blu
La Aurora
Padilla Cazadores
Rocky Patel R4
Perdomo Reserve Oscuro
Graycliff G2
Gurkha's Cuban Legacy
Nica Libre
Puros Indios Viejo
5 Vegas Classic
Gran Habano 3 Siglos
Oliva Serie 'G' 
Bahia Trinidad

A Xi2 Cutter

Some extra sticks special with the order...
La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte, one 5 Vegas Triple-A and one Diesel

I am not sure that 75 cigar order will actually fit in my humidor, looking into building a tupperdor asap


----------



## kRaZe15

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 boxes of tabak especial robusto with 2 free boxes of tabak short shot negras.


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

damn, were you find that deal at? i have only had one tabak, and it was pretty good. im itching to try the cafe con leche one next.


----------



## Scott W.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box Samoa's
1 box Dulce de Leche

It's girl scout cookie time!


----------



## chambers

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

about to go buy a box of avo signatures. man they are great smokes.


----------



## Amichuck

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2-Cabs Parti Short
1-Box Parti Corona Junior Tubos
3-Boxes Fonseca Cosacos
1-50ct Montecristo Mini Puros
10-RyJ Churchills

1-Box Fuente 858 Rosados
1-Box Padron Londres


----------



## iMarc

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got my first CBid invoice. I think I have to stop buying for a little while.

10 - Carlos Torano Casa Torano Toro
10 - Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Toro
12 - Drew Estate Gourmet Flight Sampler


----------



## dirletra

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just started "collecting" all sorts of figuratos, so i got 12 gurkha perfectos for $39! They should be in today actually.


----------



## Kevin Keith

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The man in the Big Brown Truck just dropped off a 60 cab of Omar Ortega Torpedos, 10 FLD Ligero Robustos and 10 JdN Antano Consuls.


----------



## gehrig97

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Padron 45s (maduro)
Fiver of Padron 44s (I prefer the 45s...)
A couple of Cains (haven't tried yet)
Fiver My Father le Bijou Churchill


----------



## Ringlardner27

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Perdomo Lot 23 Toro 5 Pack Maduro 6 x 50
:dude:


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Famous: LFD O.Y.A. sampler

garbid: 2-camancho 10th anniv.
padron 1964 anniv. maduro sampler
6-deisel unholy cocktail,torpedo
2 tins , trinidad maduro petite
3- humi-care adjustable digital hygrometers


----------



## Padron

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gehrig97 said:


> Box of Padron 45s (maduro)
> Fiver of Padron 44s (I prefer the 45s...)
> A couple of Cains (haven't tried yet)
> Fiver My Father le Bijou Churchill


Now that is a damn nice selection! I happen to love everything you just bought. You won't be disappointed by the Cains. If you like them, pick up some Arganese CL3...they are very tasty as well.


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

and the answer is no, it doesn't fit all in my humi.. 

looks like my friend's cooler will be hosting some of my sticks

and i'll go buy a cooler...



jspilon said:


> Waiting for my cigar dot com order...
> 
> Bundle of 20 Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robustos
> Padilla Tin sampler
> Man O war tin sampler
> 5 Vegas tin sampler
> 3x Partagas Naturales Robusto
> 3x Cusano 18 Robusto
> 3x Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Robusto
> 
> Their baker's dozen:
> Bahia Blu
> La Aurora
> Padilla Cazadores
> Rocky Patel R4
> Perdomo Reserve Oscuro
> Graycliff G2
> Gurkha's Cuban Legacy
> Nica Libre
> Puros Indios Viejo
> 5 Vegas Classic
> Gran Habano 3 Siglos
> Oliva Serie 'G'
> Bahia Trinidad
> 
> A Xi2 Cutter
> 
> Some extra sticks special with the order...
> La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte, one 5 Vegas Triple-A and one Diesel
> 
> I am not sure that 75 cigar order will actually fit in my humidor, looking into building a tupperdor asap


----------



## dirletra

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Along with a digital hygro I got an Ashton VSG Enchantment. That stick looks awesome.


----------



## Dr. Nick

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5er of Sol Cubano Artisan Salomon from the devil site- arrived yesterday
The Griffins 3 finger carbon fiber case (double corona size)- on its way


----------



## mhartnett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought an Illusione Epernay Le Petit and a La Riqueza. The La Riqueza's got a few little bloom crystals on it. Looking forward to smoking that one.


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some extra sticks special with the order...
La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte, one 5 Vegas Triple-A and one Diesel

Don't count on seeing that Diesel... I got two Triple-A's instead...
Bummer..
PG


----------



## MurphysLaw

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just stopped at the B&M and grabbed a Nub Connecticut and Nub Habano, a DPG My Father, and a Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta


----------



## socapots

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Folks just brought back some for me. some i knew about the package of 20 i did not.
anyone seen them before?

The 3 on the left i picked up this week. Found a little place i never knew about in a town i used to live in 2 years ago. lol.

anyone seen or tried these before??
here is a pic of the tag.


----------



## bigmike7685

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My Haul for the week!

16 cigar.com Brazilian label house blend cigars
5 Arganase uno puro cigars

Got this from a cigar monster deal

CAO brown ashtray with 4 cigars
1 CAO gold
1 CAO Brazilia
1 CAO cx2
1 CAO LX2

then today i picked up a couple sticks from my local B&M

1 Arturo Fuente viejo
1 Kristoff sumatra
1 Don Lino Africa
1 DPG blue label
1 of the B&M's house blends which they say is made by greycliff

so lets just say it was a pretty good week:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## smokinpeace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Two bundles of Gran Habano Vintage 2002. Gotta stock up before they aren't available anymore.


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

S_Vivo (Scott) & I organised an order to split. We warned you all that this was going to happen but did you all listen? _Noooooo!_ Said we were reloading and so we are. The DropBears are gonna be busy.

Cohiba Secretos Maduro 5 BN - Box 25
Bolivar Royal Coronas - Box 25
H. Upmann Magnum 46 SLB CAB 50
Punch Petit Coronation Tubos - Box 25
Ramon Allones Specialy Selected SLB CAB 50
Vegas Robaina Famosos - Box 25
Trinidad Seleccion Sampler 12 cigars

Now, the wait.:mischief: At least it gives everyone a few weeks to consider the defenses. LMAO:evil:


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> S_Vivo (Scott) & I organised an order to split. We warned you all that this was going to happen but did you all listen? _Noooooo!_ Said we were reloading and so we are. The DropBears are gonna be busy.
> 
> Cohiba Secretos Maduro 5 BN - Box 25
> Bolivar Royal Coronas - Box 25
> H. Upmann Magnum 46 SLB CAB 50
> Punch Petit Coronation Tubos - Box 25
> Ramon Allones Specialy Selected SLB CAB 50
> Vegas Robaina Famosos - Box 25
> Trinidad Seleccion Sampler 12 cigars
> 
> Now, the wait.:mischief: At least it gives everyone a few weeks to consider the defenses. LMAO:evil:


I'm dumbfounded, and I dont even speak spanish !! :dunno:


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> S_Vivo (Scott) & I organised an order to split. We warned you all that this was going to happen but did you all listen? _Noooooo!_ Said we were reloading and so we are. The DropBears are gonna be busy.
> 
> Cohiba Secretos Maduro 5 BN - Box 25
> Bolivar Royal Coronas - Box 25
> H. Upmann Magnum 46 SLB CAB 50
> Punch Petit Coronation Tubos - Box 25
> Ramon Allones Specialy Selected SLB CAB 50
> Vegas Robaina Famosos - Box 25
> Trinidad Seleccion Sampler 12 cigars


Holy jeeez...


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> S_Vivo (Scott) & I organised an order to split. We warned you all that this was going to happen but did you all listen? _Noooooo!_ Said we were reloading and so we are. The DropBears are gonna be busy.
> 
> Cohiba Secretos Maduro 5 BN - Box 25
> Bolivar Royal Coronas - Box 25
> H. Upmann Magnum 46 SLB CAB 50
> Punch Petit Coronation Tubos - Box 25
> Ramon Allones Specialy Selected SLB CAB 50
> Vegas Robaina Famosos - Box 25
> Trinidad Seleccion Sampler 12 cigars
> 
> Now, the wait.:mischief: At least it gives everyone a few weeks to consider the defenses. LMAO:evil:


Hahahaahahahahahaaahahaahahahahaha..........I think if I can stop laughing for a sec and type the abrev is ROTFLMFAO, who hates waiting 6-10 business days?? I know I do.......... Hahahaahhahabffststdf..ddefeeenesssesss....haahhaha, gotta stop laughing need to breathe...:shock::shock::twitch::twitch::mischief::mischief:


----------



## Kevin Keith

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Fellas, let me tell ya...the Drop Bears don't fool around!

And Kym...your new avatar freaks me out!!! : D


----------



## Space Ace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A fiver of CAO L'anniversaire Maduro toros off the devil site. I dunno why, I have half a box of the chruchills. They're so damned tasty in the smaller sizes however, so I couldn't resist.


----------



## Space Ace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> S_Vivo (Scott) & I organised an order to split. We warned you all that this was going to happen but did you all listen? _Noooooo!_ Said we were reloading and so we are. The DropBears are gonna be busy.
> 
> Cohiba Secretos Maduro 5 BN - Box 25
> Bolivar Royal Coronas - Box 25
> H. Upmann Magnum 46 SLB CAB 50
> Punch Petit Coronation Tubos - Box 25
> Ramon Allones Specialy Selected SLB CAB 50
> Vegas Robaina Famosos - Box 25
> Trinidad Seleccion Sampler 12 cigars
> 
> Now, the wait.:mischief: At least it gives everyone a few weeks to consider the defenses. LMAO:evil:


Is running around, crying hysterically and screaming "OH THE HUMANITY!" a reasonable defense?


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Journey To Chateau De La Fuente Brown Box , :loco:

2- Fuente Fuente Opusx Scorpio 2005
1-Edicion de Aniversario Don Carlos Double Robusto 2006
1-Fuente Fuente Firbidden X Toro 2004


----------



## Tredegar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nothing special here

Monte #5 (Mar 09)
La Flor De Cano Selectos (Oct 09) !!! Too fresh still
Partagas Mille Fleurs (Dic 08)


----------



## ShaunB

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stayed in Lincoln last night to see some friends so before i headed home this morning I had to stop at one of my favorite B&Ms.

1 Arturo Fuente Exquisito(for the ride home of course!)
1 Arturo Fuente "Special Selection" Not quite sure what this one is, It doesn't have the traditional Fuente band, if anyone knows what I may be talking about let me know.
1 Tatuaje Serie P
1 Romeo Y Julieta 1875 Cedro Deluxe 2
2 Fuente Fuente Opus X


----------



## drake.c.w.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of La Riqueza Cabinet Petite Robusto's.... And a 10 pack of Casa Fernandez Arsenio's for 36 bones.


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wife and I were out shopping and visited a B&M I've been meaning to look over. Well, after a few minutes (her first visit to a shop, ever) she didn't care for the smoke and left me alone.

Big mistake...

Picked up:

2 - Illusione Epernay Series 2009 Le Elegance
2 - Cruzado Marelas
2 - Room 101 323's
1 - Digital hygrometer

Love that woman!

PG


----------



## baggersteve

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A dozen A. Fuente Hemingway Classics
Half a dozen Oliva series V Belicoso


----------



## AZlooker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Saturdays are my B&M visit days so I pick up a few things

Arturo Fuente Rosado Magnum #56
Cigar King World Blend and Gold Series
Diamond Crown #4
Joyo De Nicaragua Cabinetta
Punch UpperCut Ometepe
and a few Rocky Patel Edge Lite

Nothing too exciting, could not get a Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Edicion Anniversaio 06 so it will have to wait until my next trip to Vegas.


----------



## d_day

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of sharks and a box of 858 rosados, courtesy of BarbourJay.
A handful of Partagas Benjis.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Now that's cool.


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oh I agree! Thats great!


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dave those bands look excellent!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A few trades & purchases. Thanks to a few awesome BOTL's for the swap!

- Ignore those two CC's on the end. :behindsofa:

- 3 banded & 3 new non-banded TATUAJE T110's
- 4 Tat "El Triunfadors" (GREAT cigars!)


----------



## abush22678

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought an assortment of 5 Nubs from a BOTL on here.


----------



## hangnail

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

nub sampler and a perdermno sampler.

bought a 5er or man o wars and pepin black a week or so ago.


----------



## wood doctor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Padron 40 year

fiver of Onyx reserve

Olivia series G


----------



## mhartnett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up an LFD DL Chiselito after seeing it mentioned here somewhere and loving the Chisel. Also grabbed a Tatuaje Cojonu 2006 because... Well, because I love Tatuaje. What can I say? I'm original.

View attachment 50334


----------



## bresdogsr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice sampler from tebone El Baton, Torano 1916, Padilla 68, 5 Vegas Miami.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2- Tatuaje Black Tubos (I already have some, but I like to keep the humi stocked with some extra)
4- Ambos Mundos Sumatra (AWESOME light/easy smoke!)


----------



## ARCHAIC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> 2- *Tatuaje Black Tubos* (I already have some, but I like to keep the humi stocked with some extra)
> 4- Ambos Mundos Sumatra (AWESOME light/easy smoke!)


 so freakin yummy!!!


----------



## Space Ace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I was going to behave for awhile, but the freaking Joe's Jam roped me in for a tenner of CAO Criollo and Padilla Dominus, both in torpedos. Don't they know I can't resist torpedos? They always have robustos! WTF are they trying to do to me?!?!


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10ct box of Cohiba Maduro Magicos
10ct box of Cohiba Maduro Genios
10 pack Sampler of randoms from Brad on WTS.
Oh and something else we don't speak of.


----------



## Space Ace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



s_vivo said:


> 10ct box of Cohiba Maduro Magicos
> 10ct box of Cohiba Maduro Genios
> 10 pack Sampler of randoms from Brad on WTS.
> *Oh and something else we don't speak of*.


For the love of God...Celine Dion has sold enough records already...


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



s_vivo said:


> 10ct box of Cohiba Maduro Magicos
> 10ct box of Cohiba Maduro Genios
> 10 pack Sampler of randoms from Brad on WTS.
> Oh and something else we don't speak of.


You still at it? Cheesh! Those Maduro 5's are gonna hurt you. LMAO


----------



## nighthawk2k8

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just placed my first order with Taboo. Waiting on the arrival of ....

Padron Fam Res #45mad
2 Nestor Miranda Special Selection Coffee Break. Rated 91 (Top 25 for 2009)
My Father No.1 Robusto. Rated 94 #3 for 2009.
Air Bender Maestro by La Flor. Great new cigar!
2 Taboo Exotic Original maduro. Top seller for Taboo.(1 toro, 1 torpedo)
Taboo HSG Toro. Jalapa Valley Sungrown
2 Taboo Costa Rica Maduro Torpedo

10 cigar sampler for $49.99


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Space Ace said:


> For the love of God...Celine Dion has sold enough records already...


Nah not a fan of Celine, it was a Billy Ray and Mylie Cyrus Best of Christams Carols boxed set and I said we don't speak about it!



Tashaz said:


> You still at it? Cheesh! Those Maduro 5's are gonna hurt you. LMAO


Yeah still at it I'm glad it's pay day tomorrow. I think it's time to put a budget in place. I only get paid monthly so it means I have to spread out my purchases from now on.
Nah, I'll be like 30 something before I'm ready to spark one these up, so I should be a little tougher by then, I hope. Damn that's scary I just realised I turn 30 in like 20 months........:bawling:..........getting old. Plus how could I resist they come in a cool looking box.


----------



## smokinpeace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Had to go ahead and get a CRA sampler. A Tempus, VGS, AVO No 2, Camacho LE, Cuba Aliados, Maximus, Forbidden X, 100 Anos, La Gloria, and Perdomo Patriarch for $100 bucks. And no tax since it is a "donation".


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smokinpeace said:


> Had to go ahead and get a CRA sampler. A Tempus, VGS, AVO No 2, Camacho LE, Cuba Aliados, Maximus, Forbidden X, 100 Anos, La Gloria, and Perdomo Patriarch for $100 bucks. And no tax since it is a "donation".


Where did you find it??? I can't find them anywhere?


----------



## smokinpeace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

CRA - Cigar Rights of America

Check here. See you are from Austin there are none there. But I think all of the shops on this site got them. My local (Havana Connections) had six left. Good luck finding them. It is a great deal. $10/cigar or that lineup is a steal.


----------



## thrasher64

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I bid up a bunch of Indian Tabac on the cbid but I also just made my first.. _you know what_ order and I'm bursting at the seems. Can't wait :madgrin:


----------



## d32

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just bought 32 perdoma vintage 91 yummmmmmm


----------



## smokinpeace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Mailman just dropped of my box of PSP2's.


----------



## Christ

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Mixed bag from CI this morning.
Box of Devil's Weed 515 Corona
Natural by Drew Estate Dirt Torpedo
Rocky Patel The Edge Toro Corojo
Rocky Patel The Edge Lite Robusto
Punch Magnum

Earlier this week was a box of RP Fusion Lanceros

Think I'm done buying for a short time :madgrin:


----------



## Dr. Nick

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 My Father No.1
1 Ashton VSG Eclipse Tubo
1 Nestor Miranda Special Selection Oscuro Ruky


----------



## neocacher

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Box of 24 Nub 358 Habano
1 Box of 10 LFD Double Ligero Chisel Maduro


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

RyJ No. 2 A-Tubos - box
San Cristobal El Principe - box
RASS - Cab
Juan Lopez - Seleccion No.2 - box
Partagas Serie D no.4 - box
Damn pay day.


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



s_vivo said:


> RyJ No. 2 A-Tubos - box
> San Cristobal El Principe - box
> RASS - Cab
> Juan Lopez - Seleccion No.2 - box
> Partagas Serie D no.4 - box
> Damn pay day.


You told me not to look. I had to. Your a friggin maniac! LMAO. Oh I think your about to outdo me. Now I know what the "If you ever need anything" PM was about. LMAO....:hail:

You can keep the R&J Tubos though, not for me.


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10-PK. taboo e-mail special $49.99
1-Padron Family Res. # 45 mad.
2- Nestor Miranda Coffee Break
1- My father #1 Robusto
1-Air bender Maestr
2- Taboo Exotic Mad.
1-Taboo HSG Toro sungrown
2-Taboo Costa Rica Mad. Torpedo

5-fer Oliva V Belicoso's


----------



## jessejava187

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



s_vivo said:


> RyJ No. 2 A-Tubos - box
> San Cristobal El Principe - box
> RASS - Cab
> Juan Lopez - Seleccion No.2 - box
> Partagas Serie D no.4 - box
> Damn pay day.


Ohhhhhh Mufasa.......


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2- Opus X Perfexion X
2- CAO La Traviata


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> You told me not to look. I had to. Your a friggin maniac! LMAO. Oh I think your about to outdo me. Now I know what the "If you ever need anything" PM was about. LMAO....:hail:
> 
> You can keep the R&J Tubos though, not for me.


I know what to get for Christmas now, a big box of RyJ tubos j/k. They were cheap and I thought I'd give em another crack. If not i'm sure there are a few head wettings coming up that they will get smoked at.

Nah I think I've got a long way to go to even think about getting into the same league as you and others on this board and that league has nothing to do with what's in the humi, if you get my drift.


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



s_vivo said:


> I know what to get for Christmas now, a big box of RyJ tubos j/k. They were cheap and I thought I'd give em another crack. If not i'm sure there are a few head wettings coming up that they will get smoked at.
> 
> Nah I think I've got a long way to go to even think about getting into the same league as you and others on this board and that league has nothing to do with what's in the humi, if you get my drift.


HaHaHa, Justice for all! I'm gonna start working on another plan this arvo. Gotta work a few hours this morning but I'll put my mad bomber hat on later. :mischief::mischief::mischief:


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

LFD Airbender
San Cristobal (original) 
NUB Cameroon
Hemmingway Best Seller
RP 1961


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



s_vivo said:


> I know what to get for Christmas now, a big box of RyJ tubos j/k. They were cheap and I thought I'd give em another crack. If not i'm sure there are a few head wettings coming up that they will get smoked at.
> 
> Nah I think I've got a long way to go to even think about getting into the same league as you and others on this board and that league has nothing to do with what's in the humi, if you get my drift.


Did you try the RYJ short Churchill tubos? I like them but not much else in the line!

Note s_vivo RYJ short Churchill tubos


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Did you try the RYJ short Churchill tubos? I like them but not much else in the line!
> 
> Note s_vivo RYJ short Churchill tubos


Note- smelvis everything else from Cuba except RyJ line.


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just waiting patiently for the mailman to deliver...

25 Punch London Club EMS (one of the best cigars around, IMHO)
10 Camacho San Juan y Martinez (can't wait for these!)

PG


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Did you try the RYJ short Churchill tubos?* I like them but not much else in the line!*
> 
> Note s_vivo RYJ short Churchill tubos


Funny that. I'm exactly the same.



> Note- smelvis everything else from Cuba except RyJ line.


ROTFLMAO. You walked into that one Dave. Be wary, I know for a fact that Scott has ordered half of Cuba's stock in the last week. He has his own key!


----------



## mhartnett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a La Riqueza, Tatuaje Cabinet Regios, and a San Cristobal today. Really enjoying the lonsdale size La Riqueza.


----------



## cigarlvr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

JUst ordered 5 boxes of the AVO LE 10. I hope they are good


----------



## LincolnSmokes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



cigarlvr said:


> JUst ordered 5 boxes of the AVO LE 10. I hope they are good


Holy cow, 5 boxes, that's a lot of amazing smokes!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> Funny that. I'm exactly the same.
> 
> ROTFLMAO. You walked into that one Dave. Be wary, I know for a fact that Scott has ordered half of Cuba's stock in the last week. He has his own key!


Did I boo boo :blabla:


----------



## orca99usa

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The last was a bundle of 20 Indan Tabac Super Fuerte maduros for $29.99 from CI.


----------



## alpha8a

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice purchases everyone!


----------



## swingerofbirches

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yesterday I picked up ... 
2 Camacho Liberty 2009's
2 Carlos Torano 1959 Exodus 50 Year Robustos
1 Pinar Del Rio 1878 Habano Sun Grown Torpedo (smoked this one last night and it was fantastic!!!)


----------



## latropsudoxe

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered from Leaf & Ale:
Brickhouse Corona Larga
Sancho Panza Valiente
Tatuaje Serie P1
Fuente Chateau
Gispert Robusto
La Unica 400
Ambos Mundos Robusto Sumatra
Torano 1916 Cameroon Robusto
Miguel y Familia Connecticut Robusto (house blend made by Oliva)
Tabacos Baez SF Corona
Padron 2000 Maduro
Oliva O Corona
Perdomo Habano Petit Corona Corojo
CAO La Traviata Toro
Helix Corona
Remeo y Julieta Reserve Real Petit Robusto
Casa Magna Pikito
Regalo Toro (house blend cigar)
Primos Toro
Omar Ortiz Maduro Robusto
Esteban Carerra Anos Torpedo Maduro
Savinelli 2005 Magnum
Los Imperialista Torpedo (Pepin made)
Frank Llaneza Magnum
Partagas 160 Robusto

I picked up few from the shop yesterday:

Cohiba Siglo I, smoked it at the lounge
Partagas Serie P No 2
Montecristo Edmundo


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A bunch of stuff, I'll post pictures when it comes. Cutters, humidor, more...


----------



## Flux

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

One box Casa Magna Coronas
LFD Airbender Maestro X 3
Pinar Del Rio Habano DC X 2
Mi Barrio Short Torpedo
Diesel
Man O' War Toro

:ss:


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Did I boo boo :blabla:


Only time will tell.


----------



## Suzza

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

4 - Padilla Miami Robusto (5" x 50)
4 - Padilla Signature 1932 Robusto (5" x 50)
4 - Padilla Series '68 Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Padilla Obsidian Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Padilla Habano Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Padilla Achilles Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Padilla 1948 Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Colibri Grip Double Guillotine Cutter

$69 at CI


----------



## mhartnett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a 5er of La Riqueza No. 3s on the Devil Site for 30.95 incl. shipping, and a 5er of El Triunfador No. 3s from Corona Cigar.

Love La Riquezas, but don't think I've had the Corona Gorda yet, and looking forward to trying the El Triunfadors.


----------



## chambers

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just picked up a couple room 101 by comacho. my local b&m just got a couple of boxes in. they look great!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2- Padron Family Reserve 45th (Natrual & Maduro)
2- Padron 1964 Anniversary
(Tobacco shop threw in the box bc they were the last two)

2- Fuente Rosado Gran Reserva


----------



## LincolnSmokes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



chambers said:


> just picked up a couple room 101 by comacho. my local b&m just got a couple of boxes in. they look great!


Great pickup Mat, my new favorite for sure!


----------



## iMarc

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Made up a sampler of singles at Corona today... a buddy's birthday is this weekend and he'll be in town for the occasion.

Of course, I had to get myself one of everything too, so that whatever he decides to smoke, I can try as well. 

Garcia My Father Eminentes
Aurora 100 Anos
Partagas Benji Menendez Master
Perdomo ESV
Corona 10th Anniversary


----------



## Herficionado

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Cu-Avana Intenso's on CBID!


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



chambers said:


> just picked up a couple room 101 by comacho. my local b&m just got a couple of boxes in. they look great!


I just picked up two of these as well. I'm going to let the rest for a few weeks before I try one, but they look (Camacho) gorgeous!

PG


----------



## carguy13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Vegas Miami Churchill
1 Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto
1 Park Avenue Series 44 Torpedo
1 Box 5 Vegas Gold Robusto


----------



## Ducrider

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

From a couple local B&Ms the past few days I picked up:
Tatuaje Black Tubo
My Father No. 1
CAO La Traviata Radiante 
LFD DL Chisel
LFD Airbender Maestro

And these should arrive tomorrow from cbid: 
La Riqueza by Tatuaje #1 
My Father No. 4 Lancero
Ashton VSG Tres Mystique 
Arturo Fuente Sun-Grown Cuban Belicoso 
AVO XO Intermezzo

I smoked one of the La Traviata Radiante's over the weekend and really enjoyed it.


----------



## eboniknight

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1- Alec Bradley Harvest Habano
1- Alec Bradley Harvest Habano '97
1- Alec Bradley 'SCR' 
1- Alec Bradley Tempus 
3- Tatuaje Havana VI
3- Don Pepin Original
3- San Cristobal
3- Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 
3- La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial
5- Diesel Unholy Cocktail


----------



## socapots

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i93/socapots/misc/IMG_5613.jpg

in the mailbox waiting for me when i came home. never been more excited. haha.


----------



## anjoga

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

New guy here, so I bought two samplers from CI that included total:

2 - 5 Vegas Gold Series Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Bahia Blu E652 Torpedo (6.5" x 52)
2 - Graycliff 'G2' Pirate (torpedo) (6" x 52)
2 - Gurkha's Park Avenue Series 44 Churchill (7" x 48 )
2 - Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro (6" x 52)
2 - Oliva Serie 'O' Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Puros Indios Viejo Maduro Toro (6" x 52)
2 - Rocky Patel 'R4' Corojo Double Corona (7.5" x 52)

Any of these stick out to you guys as better than the rest? Any of them not so good?


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box or RP ITC Lonsdales.

Two God of Fire Don Carlos 06' Robustos, and two Bugatti B-1 lighters. Got two $50 lighters for $25 each with two $10 cigars in the mix on cigar.com daily deal before they sold out.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Being shipped now from CBID:

5- Man-of-War Toro's (REALLY looking forward to this cigar)
2- Gran Habano 2002 Vintage Reserves (heard great things??)
2- Man-of-War Ruination Robusto's

Now for that DAMN 2-10 business days!!!:frusty:


----------



## Scott W.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 of each:
Cohiba Magicos
Trini Robusto T
Bolivar Corona
PSD4
VR Robusto (forget the name)


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Xikar Xi3 and Xikar Cuban Black rectangular ashtray.
and about to go down to my favourite(not) and only B&M to see what they've got.

And some more stuff we don't talk about. (no not Celine's greatest hits either)


----------



## joshrich0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Tat Red Tubo
RP Vintage 90
CAO Brazilia Box press
2 Punch Gran Puros
Ashton VSG
AF Hemingway SS


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

And looks like some oinkers as well.


----------



## JackH

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Recently I won a 5 pack of the Diesel Unholy Cocktail on C-bid. I guess they'll be delivered tomorrow so I'll check them out this weekend.


----------



## Ducrider

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



joshrich0 said:


> Tat Red Tubo
> RP Vintage 90
> CAO Brazilia Box press
> 2 Punch Gran Puros
> Ashton VSG
> AF Hemingway SS


Nice selection there...


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just placed my first CC order.

box of 10 cohiba secretos maduro 5
box of 25 partagas shorts
2 5 packs of siglo II's

i just hope it clears customs. im being a big paranoid im sure.


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gibson_es said:


> just placed my first CC order.
> 
> box of 10 cohiba secretos maduro 5
> box of 25 partagas shorts
> 2 5 packs of siglo II's
> 
> i just hope it clears customs. im being a big paranoid im sure.


Oh your done Blake! LMAO....Hate the Secretos eh? Siglo 2's are gonna be a bit mild for you methinks but your gonna love the Party Shorts. Nice work mate. *S*


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

i have only had one party short. and it was pretty good, great for the price.... i dont mind mild if it has flavor..... its just that most of the time mild dont have flavor. lol haha. but i have had some that had lots of flavor, casa gomez is a great example.


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gibson_es said:


> i have only had one party short. and it was pretty good, great for the price.... i dont mind mild if it has flavor..... its just that most of the time mild dont have flavor. lol haha. but i have had some that had lots of flavor, casa gomez is a great example.


You like Maduro's. As I have said and you have looked at, the Genios is great but pricey. Very few maduro CC's. How did you go with the LFD?


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

i do like maddy's for sure. but your right. they dont seem like theres alot in the CC world. lol. i will try the genios soon enough. when i can convence myslef to pay $140 for a box of 10. lol. haha.

i didnt smoke the LFD yet. i have takin it out like 4 times, but i put it back.....its the oldest cigar i got. i keep wanting to smoke it, but i wanna let it rest longer too......its making me scitso or something. lol.


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gibson_es said:


> just placed my first CC order.
> 
> box of 10 cohiba secretos maduro 5
> box of 25 partagas shorts
> 2 5 packs of siglo II's
> 
> i just hope it clears customs. im being a big paranoid im sure.


Nice one Blake, now hold on for dear life because damn it gets slippery quick.



Tashaz said:


> Oh your done Blake! LMAO....Hate the Secretos eh? Siglo 2's are gonna be a bit mild for you methinks but your gonna love the Party Shorts. Nice work mate. *S*


I think you've hit the nail on the head Warren, I've just finished my first non maduro Cohiba and it was a siglo 2 and I loved it but it was definitely on the mild side. I'm still a bit soft when it comes to the stronger gear and as I said I really enjoyed the S2. All good though get them in, let them rest and if after a couple your not a fan I'll be happy to do a trade or two. Alright no more filters. Let me know how the S6 goes when you spark it.


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gibson_es said:


> i do like maddy's for sure. but your right. they dont seem like theres alot in the CC world. lol. i will try the genios soon enough. when i can convence myslef to pay $140 for a box of 10. lol. haha.
> 
> i didnt smoke the LFD yet. i have takin it out like 4 times, but i put it back.....its the oldest cigar i got. i keep wanting to smoke it, but i wanna let it rest longer too......its making me scitso or something. lol.


ROTFLMAO...Yep, The LFD has that effect on you. I have 6 left and they are going NOWHERE!...I've gifted 4 to others, you included but the rest are sitting. Mine, Mine, Mine!


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dammit you guys are too quick on the responses. Also am I correct in saying that there are more wrapper types than just maduro or natural with CC's, I recall reading somewhere that there's like 67 different wrapper shades? Not sure happy to be corrected.
Oh and sorry for the thread hijack at post #2214



Tashaz said:


> ROTFLMAO...Yep, The LFD has that effect on you. I have 6 left and they are going NOWHERE!...I've gifted 4 to others, you included but the rest are sitting. Mine, Mine, Mine!


I think the one that arrived in my bomb will be getting another couple of years under its belt before I even think about setting on fire, I think I'm the one that still needs ageing before smoking that thing.


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



s_vivo said:


> Dammit you guys are too quick on the responses. Also am I correct in saying that there are more wrapper types than just maduro or natural with CC's, I recall reading somewhere that there's like 67 different wrapper shades? Not sure happy to be corrected.
> Oh and sorry for the thread hijack at post #2214


OMG your asking in depth questions! LOL. The wrapper shades are what is sorted at the factory. When you get a box, you may find that the wrappers are light or dark on the same supposed cigar. Habanos require that all the sticks in a box are of the same "Shade". This is why you can buy two boxes of the same cigar from differing suppliers and get two different wrappers. The shades are sorted at the factory before being packed.

This being said, all the cigars in a box of Cubans should be the same shade.


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

to many quotes to bother. i will just type it all, yall can sort it out. lol. haha!

i almost smoked the 6 yesterday at the cain event, but i whent with the RASCC instead. the siglo is kinda like the LFD. want it now. but i want it to age a bit first. im going crazy!


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gibson_es said:


> to many quotes to bother. i will just type it all, yall can sort it out. lol. haha!
> 
> i almost smoked the 6 yesterday at the cain event, but i whent with the RASCC instead. the siglo is kinda like the LFD. want it now. but i want it to age a bit first. im going crazy!


LMAO.....Welcome to the Dark Side!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> OMG your asking in depth questions! LOL.


And what the hell is that supposed to mean huh?????? LMAO. One post out of 315 has to have some sort of substance.......can't all be verbiage. Plus I don't like asking questions until I have at least a small inkling of the subject I'm asking about. Reiterate the small inkling part.:hmm:


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gibson_es said:


> to many quotes to bother. i will just type it all, yall can sort it out. lol. haha!
> 
> i almost smoked the 6 yesterday at the cain event, but i whent with the RASCC instead. the siglo is kinda like the LFD. want it now. but i want it to age a bit first. im going crazy!


Good, crazy is the first step....


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



s_vivo said:


> And what the hell is that supposed to mean huh?????? LMAO. One post out of 315 has to have some sort of substance.......can't all be verbiage. Plus I don't like asking questions until I have at least a small inkling of the subject I'm asking about. Reiterate the small inkling part.:hmm:


ound:ound:ound: Oh man! Your The Least!


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

haha! i placed my first CC order a few hours ago, and im already planning my next one! lol. even though thats most liky 2 months away or more!


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

dammit! for some stupid reason, my bank wont alow me to pay outside the u.s. so i guess ima have to find some other way of ordering them.... i would use a credit card, but i dont have one!


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gibson_es said:


> haha! i placed my first CC order a few hours ago, and im already planning my next one! lol. even though thats most liky 2 months away or more!


Good luck Blake. If you want to budget your buying, by all means DONT TALK TO S VIVO! Lmao.....Like myself he will lead you seriously astray. ENJOY the madness.


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gibson_es said:


> haha! i placed my first CC order a few hours ago, and im already planning my next one! lol. even though thats most liky 2 months away or more!


^^^^^^^^^Gone!


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gibson_es said:


> dammit! for some stupid reason, my bank wont alow me to pay outside the u.s. so i guess ima have to find some other way of ordering them.... i would use a credit card, but i dont have one!


my wife just called, they are trying to lift the block temorarily for this one order. if she can do it i have to redo the order. and i dont know when that will be. the lady at the bank as to get ahold of someone at another office and talk to them first...... this is a bummer. i hope i can get it to go through.


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

All sounds a bit silly. Bank Transfers here in Oz are the norm. Set up the account as you are doing now Blake, it is easy..two phone calls and it's all sorted.


----------



## smokinpeace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This is just preparing you because Cubans take a little more patience. Long time to deliver, long rest needed, aging. It is an exercise in patience. Well worth the wait though.


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

the bank said they wont authorize the charge for outside the U.S. unless we are in that country. my friends bank said the same to him. its stupid. so i now have to find another way to place my order


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Go and grab a Visa Debit card they are great I use one for all of my online purchases, there is no credit attached to it just uses whatever amount of funds you put into it.

*I sound like I should be selling them - note I have no affiliation with Visa , personally or commercially* j/k.


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

can they be got at walmart? and can you put in any amount or does it have to be like 30 50 100 150 that kind of thing.


----------



## LincolnSmokes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gibson_es said:


> can they be got at walmart? and can you put in any amount or does it have to be like 30 50 100 150 that kind of thing.


Some are reloadable, they are readily available at Walgreens and Walmarts around here. And I hate to be that guy, but,

:focus:


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



LincolnSmokes said:


> Some are reloadable, they are readily available at Walgreens and Walmarts around here. And I hate to be that guy, but,
> 
> :focus:


well then

my latest purchase is: soon to be a visa debit card


----------



## mhartnett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5ers of La Riqueza Corona Gordas and Nica Libre Diplomaticos came in the mail today. Pumped.

View attachment 50461


View attachment 50460


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

guess im just getting a box of 10 secretos. me and the wife got in an argument over money.....and she won.....damn, if only the card would have gone through the first time.


----------



## whodeeni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Where'd you get the Casa Fernandex At Drake? That's crazy!



drake.c.w. said:


> Box of La Riqueza Cabinet Petite Robusto's.... And a 10 pack of Casa Fernandez Arsenio's for 36 bones.


----------



## Ducrider

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gibson_es said:


> guess im just getting a box of 10 secretos. me and the wife got in an argument over money.....and she won.....damn, if only the card would have gone through the first time.


Funny how that works. They always win, don't they? :hmm:


----------



## Gatorguy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Gurkha Doble Maduro Toro and 5 Vegas Relic Perfecto. Should arrive on Monday.


----------



## unsafegraphics

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 ea Kahlua Petit Corona (+ Free empty box!)
1 ea LFD Double Ligero Chisel Tip




























sorry: for the quality, cell phone pics...)


----------



## Gatorguy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Unsafe, is that ashtray new? What is it? Looks nice.


----------



## unsafegraphics

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Gatorguy said:


> Unsafe, is that ashtray new? What is it? Looks nice.


No, it's not mine. I'm at Charlie's (a local B&M). It's one of these:


----------



## tpharkman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

La Aroma de Cuba--new blend
Royal Jamaican--buy 2 get 3rd free...a bit curious and feeling nostalgic
San Cristobal


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A couple of 3/4 different orders recently.


----------



## asmartbull

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Los Blancos Nine
San Cristobal Del Sol


----------



## Ducrider

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> A couple of 3/4 different orders recently.


Very nice selection there!

Note to self: Get in on some box splits with Smelvis.


----------



## whodeeni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

they cost 3.00 at walmart by the way!



LincolnSmokes said:


> Some are reloadable, they are readily available at Walgreens and Walmarts around here. And I hate to be that guy, but,
> 
> :focus:


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

good to no. going to go get it today, was going to do it yesterday, but we ended up at the mechanics all day....so, really, she didnt win ether in the end. haha!


----------



## whodeeni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Los Imperialista's Robustos (Discontinued Pepin Made Brand)
2 Cuba Aliados Miami Toro's
1 Barber Pole Perfecto (Manufacturer Unknown)
8 Los Imperialista's Corona Gorda's
2 Avo LE 08's
8 Illusione ECCJ's and the box to go with it


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3x3 tubo, and a tin of Cornell & Diehl Autumn Evening.


----------



## piperdown

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Diesels-box (15 cause I split with a friend)
Partagas black-10 pack
CAO VR-15 sticks
Punch-3 sticks + leather holder
Nester sampler-5 pack
CAO Gold maduro-5 pack
Padron 1964- 5 pack
Opus X - 5 pack
Cigar.com Brazilia- box
Miscellaneous - 20 sticks from fellow puffer

......all in the past two weeks....


----------



## baggersteve

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oliva - series V
Room 101
Perdomo - Habano Maduro
Carlos Torano - Exodus 1959
Cain - Straight Ligero
Don Pepin Garcia - Blue Label

Going back to get some Cain's and Room 101's tomorrow.


----------



## Boom

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice haul!:horn:


----------



## mhartnett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Boom said:


>


Niiiiiice.Wasn't such a fan of the one Cabaiguan I tried, but the rest of those... Ok in my book.


----------



## woodted

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Boom said:


>


Nice presentation!:clap2:


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Boom said:


>


Great looking sticks. What are the lanceros on the right? Just had a 2006 and it's in my top 5 for sure. Got the 03's and Grands coming tomorrow, should be interesting.


----------



## Kevin Keith

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Travis Club Senators


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Vegas Miami 5-Cigar Sampler
Includes:
1 - 5 Vegas Miami Knuckle (4.5" x 60)
1 - 5 Vegas Miami Robusto (5.0" x 50)
1 - 5 Vegas Miami 'M5' (5.5" x 55) 
1 - 5 Vegas Miami Toro (6.0" x 4 
1 - 5 Vegas Miami Torpedo (6.1" x 52) 
PLUS
The Big-Time Boutique 8-Cigar Flight:
1 - Rocky Patel Connecticut Torpedo (6.5" x 50)
1 - 5 Vegas Gold Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro (6" x 52)
1 - Oliva Serie 'G' Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Gurkha Park Avenue Churchill (7" x 4
1 - Graycliff G2 Pirate Torpedo (6" x 52)
1 - Padilla Achilles Torpedo (6" x 54)
1 - Nica Libre Exclusivo (5.5" x 50)
$25


----------



## bigmike7685

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

here's my pick up's

box of 5 vegas cask strength 2
box of sol cubano artisians
box of devils weed (never tried before but figured what the heck for the price)
Kristoff sampler 
2 acid opulence 3
5 pack perdomo sampler
1 Avo 2010 limited edition
eace:


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

wife spent most of the cigar money. so it looks like im just getting a box of 10 secretos. and i have to pay via western union because the banks are a bunch of morons.


----------



## SMOKE20

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Good Score Mike. I noticed you were from woodridge. A couple of us Illinois guys get together quite a bit to smoke if you ever want to join. PM me


----------



## ARCHAIC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bigmike7685 said:


> here's my pick up's
> 
> box of 5 vegas cask strength 2
> box of sol cubano artisians
> *box of devils weed (never tried before but figured what the heck for the price)*
> Kristoff sampler
> 2 acid opulence 3
> 5 pack perdomo sampler
> 1 Avo 2010 limited edition
> eace:


 for the price they arent too bad, depending on your taste you may wanna look into the Gran Habano Vintage 2002, 30$ a bndl & a damn good smoke!!


----------



## contract

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Padron 1964 at a B&M in Alexandria, VA. It tasted like A**


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Seems appropriate

1/2 Pound of 65% beads & the bottle thingy









As my love affair with Oliva continues. 10-pack sampler. This ensures that I will be able to have tried at least every label of Oliva that can be bought today will be either in my position or already smoked. 

















Got a free five-pack Nicaraguan something or other sampler with that. Three of the five I would have likely bought as singles sometime in the next six months, so great pick-up for me.









I like vanilla. What more can I say?









Box of H. Upmann Churchill 









Three Punch Grand Crus and leather case









Got this for free (Orders over $125) First Lotus, likely not the last.


----------



## Qball

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 VSG Eclipse Tubos
2 AF BTLs
1 Ashton ESG #23
1 AF Hemi Signature Maduro
1 AF Hemi Classic Maduro
1 AF WOAM


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Charlie - that looks like one hell of a good deal!!!!


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Arrived today.










Along with some other goodies....


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

How many cutters & ashtrays can you use Scott? Travelling hmmm, your gonna need a big RV just to cart the cigar paraphernalia! LMAO...Nice though, I've considered buying one of the HC Ashtrays.


----------



## Christ

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My big pre-birthday order, which should be here before the weekend!
20- Rocky Patel R4 Toro Corojo
20- Drew Estate Seconds Blue Ribbon Mild Claro Robusto(wanted to give these a try since I really enjoy everything from Drew Estates).

Top of that I think I'll be taking a trip to a local B&M store in TomsRiver to go through there place. Local roller in Bayville sells his cigars in the shop give them a try.


----------



## carguy13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Don Pepin Garcia's Great Eight Flight Sampler - 8 Cigars

...mmm


----------



## lakeeden1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Maduro Torpedo Box
La Gloria Reserva Figurado Regalias Perfecto Maduro Box
Sampler Case Habanos brands, Cohiba, Montecristo, Romeo y Julieta, Partagás y Hoyo de Monterrey Robusto size
Cuaba Diademas box(5 coffins)
Cohiba Mini club puritos(10X10):cowboyic9:

Pyrat Rum XO Reserve 750ML


----------



## carguy13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lakeeden1 said:


> Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Maduro Torpedo Box
> La Gloria Reserva Figurado Regalias Perfecto Maduro Box
> Sampler Case Habanos brands, Cohiba, Montecristo, Romeo y Julieta, Partagás y Hoyo de Monterrey Robusto size
> Cuaba Diademas box(5 coffins)
> Cohiba Mini club puritos(10X10):cowboyic9:
> 
> Pyrat Rum XO Reserve 750ML


mmm...that's a sexy list.


----------



## bdeuce22

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went a little crazy this month.

1 Box of Oliva V Maduro 2009s
1 Box of Oliva V Double Robusto
2 Boxes of PSD4s
1 Box of Upmann Mag 50
1 Box of RASS
1 Box of Illusione 2
1 Box of Illusione MJ12
6 Anejo Sharks
3 pack of FFOX Chateaus and Perf Xs
Countless 5 packs including PAM64s, JdN Gran Consuls, Liga Privada t52s, Padilla Miami and 1932s

ohhhhh and 1 more cooler and a stern talking to by my girlfriend

i should take a picture.


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lakeeden1 said:


> Cuaba Diademas box(5 coffins)


I gave a friend of mine a shopping list once when he went to Cuba and he came back with a box of these. My responce was "Pershing or Cruise".


----------



## d_day

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 Casa Fuente lanceros.


----------



## smokinpeace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got a box of Fuente Rosado R56's.


----------



## lakeeden1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Frodo said:


> I gave a friend of mine a shopping list once when he went to Cuba and he came back with a box of these. My responce was "Pershing or Cruise".


How was the smoke?


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10- Camacho Triple Maduro off the MONSTER !!


----------



## alpha8a

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I saw that deal on CigarMonster too!


----------



## eljimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Casa Fuente Corona Gordas. Mmmmmmm goooooood.


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Frodo said:


> I gave a friend of mine a shopping list once when he went to Cuba and he came back with a box of these. My responce was "Pershing or Cruise".





lakeeden1 said:


> How was the smoke?


It was two boxes of them actually. I got lucky and traded them with someone for 12 Bolivar REs and 6 Por Larranagas RE. I still feel lucky I got something I could smoke as opposed to the Diademas.


----------



## baggersteve

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack box of Cain "F" Gotta buy a full box now.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bdeuce22 said:


> Went a little crazy this month.
> 
> 1 Box of Oliva V Maduro 2009s
> 1 Box of Oliva V Double Robusto
> 2 Boxes of PSD4s
> 1 Box of Upmann Mag 50
> 1 Box of RASS
> 1 Box of Illusione 2
> 1 Box of Illusione MJ12
> 6 Anejo Sharks
> 3 pack of FFOX Chateaus and Perf Xs
> Countless 5 packs including PAM64s, JdN Gran Consuls, Liga Privada t52s, Padilla Miami and 1932s
> 
> ohhhhh and 1 more cooler and a stern talking to by my girlfriend
> 
> i should take a picture.


Picture of the cigars or the gf's face when she sees the bill?


----------



## bouncintiga

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

i went a little crazy too this month

bought a new 120quart cooler (muuuuch bigger than i thought, but always good to plan ahead!), 1lb heartfelt 65rh beads plus bag, 8ct travel humidor, 5pack perdomo lot 23 maduros, xikar xi3 spectra cutter, 1 box siglo IV's, 1 box punch churchills, pack of fonseca cosacos and 50 quineteros nacionales. plus they threw in a couple freebies like cutters and chocolate with the orders.


----------



## smokinpeace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Finally got a box of Anejo Sharks.


----------



## gator_79

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just won a few auctions on Cbid:
8 pack of AB Harvest Select '97(Robusto)- $13.00
5 pack of RP Vintage 1990(Torp.)- $19.00
Single My Father 1922 Le Bijou(Robusto)- $8.00 (I've really been wanting to try this one.)


----------



## reblyell

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Puff.com Aficionado Special from Best Cigar prices:

_Various Sized Cigars-7 Cigars

Contains one of each: Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story, Casa Magna Oscuro Robusto, La Aurora 1495 Series Robusto, Rocky Patel The Edge Toro Corojo, Perdomo Gran Cru Toro Natural, Nub 460 Cameroon, Medici Lorenzo (By Alec Bradley)
$24.95_

not bad for $25 & free shipping


----------



## SirR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just stopped by the B&M and bought a couple of Oliva V maduros, the 2009s ... very nice cigars for the money.


----------



## boxer757

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Latest haul from the devil site. One box of Golds is going to a buddy, the rest are mine all mine :mrgreen:


----------



## reblyell

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



boxer757 said:


> Latest haul from the devil site. One box of Golds is going to a buddy, the rest are mine all mine :mrgreen:


Nice! way to fill that humi!


----------



## anjoga

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got in on the Acid Kuba Kuba Robusto 5 Pack on cigarmonster for $16 shipped? Did I do good? I think I did good. Also got a Victor Sinclair 10th Aniversario Robusto 5-Pack for $11 on cigarbid, amongst a bunch of other general items I splurged on. Anybody ever try these?


----------



## 007 Cruiser

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked these up right here on Puff, size Robusto Grande.


----------



## bdeuce22

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> Picture of the cigars or the gf's face when she sees the bill?


I'll post some up once I get my humidor from waxingmoon


----------



## carguy13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just blew 50 euro on these...


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just landed !


----------



## swingerofbirches

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice hauls!!!

Looking at this thread always makes me want to go pick up a few more sticks from my local B&M.


----------



## LincolnSmokes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Oliva O Toro
2 Oliva G Toros
1 Oliva G Torp
1 Oliva Conn Robusto
1 Can F Bomb 6X60

All at the Oliva Event at Nicklebys!


----------



## alpha8a

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Great pickups guys!


----------



## ARCHAIC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Figured I'd make a run to Serious & spend a few $$


----------



## abush22678

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought a sampler from Dale (SMOKE20) which looks like a bunch of awesome smokes.


----------



## Carpe Diem

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Liga No. 9 Flying Pigs


----------



## Hoagiehoag

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went a little nuts online this week...

Fourfer Hoya Sumatra Churchills
Fiver Hoya Roths
Fiver Camacho Triple Maduro Robs (Famous Special)
fiver Perdomo 2 LE 2008 Rob
Fiver Pinar Del Rio Oscuro Toro
Fiver Sancho Panzo Doublle Maduro La Mancha


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Alright it's not cigars but a few choice liquids that we drink down here to stay hydrated - note: no Fosters.










Plus a couple of Padrons, just to get back on topic.


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Your obviously very dehydrated Scott. I recommend bulk fluid intake. It seems you have enough to get you back on the right track, or well off it. LOL


----------



## Jenady

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Carpe Diem said:


> Liga No. 9 Flying Pigs


Where did you find them?


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I think s_vino would be more appropriate ! :new_all_coholic:


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up:

4- Tatuaje Dracs
4- Tatuaje Boris

Very excited to FINALLY knock these off of my wishlist!


----------



## bdeuce22

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 - Tat Black Tubos
2 - Tat Verocu Tubos


----------



## DoctaJ

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> Just picked up:
> 
> 4- Tatuaje Dracs
> 4- Tatuaje Boris
> 
> Very excited to FINALLY knock these off of my wishlist!


Where were you able to get 4 of each?? O_O


----------



## canney

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Rocky Patel Sun Grown Torpedo
10 Cigars $37.50
Joe's daily


----------



## FN in MT

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My first purchase of any quantiity since the SCHIP tax hit....

Bought a box of REPOSADO mad's from CI. They look like they can be great summertime, ride the tractor sticks.

Also snagged a box of Hemingway Short Stories and a few fivers of various Don Pepins.

FN in MT


----------



## Raybird

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box HC Habano Colorado Robusto and a Xikar Havana Series lighter (free with box at B&M Xikar tasting).


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> Just picked up:
> 
> 4- Tatuaje Dracs
> 4- Tatuaje Boris
> 
> Very excited to FINALLY knock these off of my wishlist!


Just wanted to post a pic of the sticks... One Boris didn't make it long enough for the photo shoot!

:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## DustinFuente

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

a 5 pack of opus x fuente fuente


----------



## mhartnett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> Just wanted to post a pic of the sticks... One Boris didn't make it long enough for the photo shoot!
> 
> :smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


How are the Dracs? Saw some at the B&M, but I wasn't sure if they were worth picking up.


----------



## LincolnSmokes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mhartnett said:


> How are the Dracs? Saw some at the B&M, but I wasn't sure if they were worth picking up.


Your B&M has Dracs, PM sent!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mhartnett said:


> How are the Dracs? Saw some at the B&M, but I wasn't sure if they were worth picking up.


The first one I smoked last night was very "spongy" and plugged. It took the first half to open up. It smoked AWESOME until the last 1/3, at which time it started to burn very hot.

I think it was a random thing. I've got the other 3 stored away to re-adjust and age a bit more. I will be revisiting them in the future.


----------



## jeepthing

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This what happens when your home sick from work and looking at CBid.

874003 Tierra del Sol by Perdomo Corona Maduro 1 of 1 at $7.00 WON

873995 Sherpa Cafe Toro 1 of 1 at $7.00 WON

875395 Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary
Champagne Robusto (Single) 1 of 1 at $4.00 WON

873773 Cu-Avana Robusto 1 of 1 at $7.00 WON

873733 Bahia Maduro Corona Gigante 1 of 1 at $11.00 WON

873717 Arganese Connecticut Robusto 1 of 1 at $7.00 WON 
873701 5 Vegas Gold No. 1 1 of 1 at $11.00 WON


----------



## gaberox

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up the 601 sampler off joes jam last night as Im a 601 fiend. Wish they threw some toros in there with all the robustos but oh well. Good price as I rarely see these discounted much. Ive also never seen a pure 601 sampler either.


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up two of these samplers from Atlantic last week...










Gonna let everyone rest for a few weeks before tackling any. But, where to start....

PG


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just placed an order from CI, not for me though. but for someone else. cant give out any more details until after this coming weekend, as i dont know if the recipient reads these boards or not, the recipient isn't a member of puff, but knows i am, and might read as a lurker or something.....take no chances in ruining the surprise i say!


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The weekly special at CI Gran Habano 3 Siglos Churchill box for $44.99. I was trying to get the Robustos and should have when they first went on sale......... but stupid me had to wait just one more day and they are now sold out. So I got the Churchills.
Due to a trademark dispute, 3 Siglos is being phased out and the name is going to be just "3". Same blend but different name and band.

Cigars International


----------



## bigmike7685

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PadillaGuy said:


> Picked up two of these samplers from Atlantic last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna let everyone rest for a few weeks before tackling any. But, where to start....
> 
> PG


that looks like an amazing sampler i cant find it on there site:target:


----------



## LincolnSmokes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bigmike7685 said:


> that looks like an amazing sampler i cant find it on there site:target:


Right here

BEAT THE CLOCK DEALS


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A couple of glorious boxes of Hav-A-Tampa Jewels to send to S_Vivo as he has expressed a desire to taste a stronger smoke than he is used to. Cement, Water & A Glass = HTFU Scott!.....
:target::biglaugh::lock1::tease::llama::boxing: Hahahaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..


----------



## bigmike7685

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



LincolnSmokes said:


> Right here
> 
> BEAT THE CLOCK DEALS


thanks for the help lincoln:bowdown:


----------



## CajunMaduro

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My latest haul from the weekend.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



CajunMaduro said:


> My latest haul from the weekend.


Is this a "Heroes and Legacies" Haul Dave??


----------



## Amichuck

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Tat Angeles. Also got a free 3 pack of black robustos, a drac, red tubo and a black tubo.


----------



## stogiereport

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Fuente Short Story

LOVE THEM


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> A couple of glorious boxes of Hav-A-Tampa Jewels to send to S_Vivo as he has expressed a desire to taste a stronger smoke than he is used to. Cement, Water & A Glass = HTFU Scott!.....
> :target::biglaugh::lock1::tease::llama::boxing: Hahahaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..


As long as they are nothing like the CAO Guten Cala's I'm happy.


----------



## CajunMaduro

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The Opus's are all from Heroes and Legacies. A Fantastic B&M Lounge



Austin_Smoker said:


> Is this a "Heroes and Legacies" Haul Dave??


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



CajunMaduro said:


> The Opus's are all from Heroes and Legacies. A Fantastic B&M Lounge


AGREED!!! I was there yesterday to grab a few smokes.

We should meet up there at some point and enjoy a cigar!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Amichuck said:


> Box of Tat Angeles. Also got a free 3 pack of black robustos, a drac, red tubo and a black tubo.


Where from???


----------



## Dr. Nick

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5er of RP Old World Reserve Torpedos


----------



## anjoga

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I went a little overboard on cigarbid...

Gurkha Symphony Robusto #4 - 5-pack
Victor Sinclair 10th Aniversario Robusto - 5-Pack 
5 Vegas Vintage T-Shirt - XL 
Viva la CI Nation T-Shirt - XL 
Gurkha Legend Aniversario Humidor - 20 Capacity 
Double-Edge Guillotine Cutter 2-Pack 
V-Cutter Guillotine Black - 2-Pack 
Legends Series 4-Finger Ashtray

...plus I have some other bids in as well that end today and tomorrow.

I've also used cigarmonster a couple of times, scoring a 5-pack of Acid Kuba Kuba and a 5 pack of Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne.


----------



## smokin'Jef

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sampler pack crazy:
3 Man O' War Robustos
3 La Herencia Robustos
3 5 Vegas Robustos
3 Padilla Robustos


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> Is this a "Heroes and Legacies" Haul Dave??


DAMN NICE HAUL!!!!

the bottom opus in the pretty box, im trying to get that as my birthday smoke when it comes around, a local shop here has a few of them...


----------



## SNKBITE

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought an assortment of Oliva's. Should be nice for the weekend.


----------



## MrLexus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thank you CigarBid


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oliva V Belicoso
LFD Ligero 300
_and got a *free*_
Oliva G Double Robusto. It helps to support your local B&M!


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Lucky I wasn't here waiting for the postie today, she would have been accosted by me. Finally an order of CC's arrive, different vendor if anyone is wondering........check out the booty.





































Yes Warren that is another cutter you see.......a man can never have to many laying around, kinda like women I suppose.


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



s_vivo said:


> Lucky I wasn't here waiting for the postie today, she would have been accosted by me. Finally an order of CC's arrive, different vendor if anyone is wondering........check out the booty.
> 
> Yes Warren that is another cutter you see.......a man can never have to many laying around, kinda like women I suppose.


First of all, I'm married and very happily so. Only need one woman LYING around here! LMAO.

Second, I dont know what your worries were but everything there looks good as far as I can see.

Third, Fire something up you greedy bastage! You sh*t me no end with all this sought after stuff. I bags keeping them all safe while you travel! Yeah, Right!:biglaugh:


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

mg:............................:faint:


----------



## HMMWV

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Was all set to post my most recent purchase until I saw s-vivo's. They just wouldn't cut it against those!

(Cusano Churchill Maduro - Because Shane from Cusano is a new member.
Nub Sampler - 'cuz I been wanting to try the larger ring size cigars.)


----------



## swingerofbirches

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

WOW ... very, very nice, S Vivo. Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

damn! nice haul there scott! those trini's look ****ing delicious!


----------



## anjoga

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My most recent win on cbid:

Tierra del Sol by Perdomo Robusto - 5-pack
Devil's Weed Corona Grande 'Nicot' - 5-pack 
La Differencia Cubana Robusto - 5-pack
Gurkha Symphony Robusto #4 - 5-pack

I _really_ need to stop going to cbid....


----------



## carguy13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

fresh out of the post office...


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

nice! i just ordered those punch cigars with the case for someone for there birthday. and im jelous. lol. i think i beed to come up with $13 more dollars to get me some. lol.

nice grab there! i love the RP vintage 1990!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Box RASCC
1 Box Monte#4


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



carguy13 said:


> fresh out of the post office...


Hey CarGuy, mind letting me know what you think of the 5 Vegas Miami's?
I bought a five pack sampler (sizes) more because of the additional sampler I got by purchasing.

I had my first, the robusto, the other night in the garage and would love to know what some others think....

I'll reserve my opinions for now...

Thanks!
PG


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



carguy13 said:


> fresh out of the post office...


Really nice pick-up Chris!!!


----------



## whodeeni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 JDN Cabinetta Robusto
1 JDN Dk Antano El Martillo
3 Opus X Love Affairs


----------



## bigmike7685

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

nice haul's guys!! i want to get that punch sampler with the case too:mischief:.

heres my haul this week

box of 5 CAO Brazillias changos

perdomo sampler

3 lot 23 maduro
3 lot 23 natural
3 habano corojo
3 habano maduro


----------



## MrLexus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just won these from the devil site  Ill get better pictures when they get here


----------



## Seminole

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

4 pack of God of Fire 2006 Don Carlos Robusto Tubos. I've been wanting to try these elusive cigars for a while. Have a trip coming up in June with some friends, figured I would take some cigars to enjoy with the other guys for the occasion.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Scored a "TATUAJE BLACK JAR" containing 18 (of the original 19) Tat Black Corona Gorda's from a fellow BOTL.

I will post some pics when they arrive! Now I will do the "happy dance!"

:lock1::dude::banana::rockon::chk


----------



## stogiereport

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

NC - Nub Connecticut


----------



## Vicious-Peanut

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

12 pack of 5 Vegas, 6 Golds and 6 classics.


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

this is my latest grab....... but its not for me. its for my dad for his birthday.

i think i might have to order me one of those punch things though, they look pretty nice.

this is the wrapping paper from CI, so i can put it all in a box and put this awesome wrapping paper over it.....










here is the stuff:










and this is whats in the box...




























im sure he will be pleased. lol. i know i would be. i tried talking the wife into letting me do a re-order for myself......but she said no. lol.


----------



## CraigJS

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

MC #2, 10 pak


----------



## popoplop2000

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

romeo julietta #2

my favorite


----------



## boxer757

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> Scored a "TATUAJE BLACK JAR" containing 18 (of the original 19) Tat Black Corona Gorda's from a fellow BOTL.
> 
> I will post some pics when they arrive! Now I will do the "happy dance!"
> 
> :lock1::dude::banana::rockon::chk


Jealous!


----------



## boxer757

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I couldn't help myself. I bit on Joe's Daily deal. Grabbed four ten packs of Baez toros.

40 TB's for $150? I had to do it. I had no choice. I will just keep telling myself that... :frusty:


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



boxer757 said:


> I couldn't help myself. I bit on Joe's Daily deal. Grabbed four ten packs of Baez toros.
> 
> 40 TB's for $150? I had to do it. I had no choice. I will just keep telling myself that... :frusty:


I just added a ten pack. Never had these before, but I love pretty much anything from DPG.


----------



## boxer757

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



harley33 said:


> I just added a ten pack. Never had these before, but I love pretty much anything from DPG.


The TB is one of my favorite smokes. Especially with a little rest in the humidor. I plan to set 20 of them back for at least a year and smoke on the others.

I'm pretty certain you'll enjoy them!


----------



## jamesc1995

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got back from a quick trip to California where I picked up a few sticks to bring home. They included a box of each of the following:

Arturo Fuente Sun Grown
Padron 3000 Maduro
CAO La Triviata Divino
Partagas Spanish Rosado Familia

And a couple more boxes I've picked up in recent weeks:

Liga Privada Flying Pigs
Liga Privada T52 Toro

I'll post pictures once I figure out how to embed them from my Picasa album.

Pictures are now in my cigars album.


----------



## jamesc1995

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gibson_es said:


> this is my latest grab....... but its not for me. its for my dad for his birthday.
> 
> i think i might have to order me one of those punch things though, they look pretty nice.
> 
> this is the wrapping paper from CI, so i can put it all in a box and put this awesome wrapping paper over it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is whats in the box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im sure he will be pleased. lol. i know i would be. i tried talking the wife into letting me do a re-order for myself......but she said no. lol.


I'm sure he will love it. :nod:


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

gave it too him yesterday. he did for sure.......but i didnt get a chance to smoke with him like i had hoped. i was running late.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box (bundle actually) of Gran Habano 3 Siglos Churchills.


----------



## SeanL

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Brick House churchills and fivers of Camacho Connecticut figurados and Cabaiguan Robusto Extra Naturals.


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

well, my birthday is may 11th. but being that my major purchase for my birthday wont happen until may 21st, and then i got to wait a week or so for it all to get here.........she took me to the B&M and let me grab a little bit to help hold me over....

(5) CAO brazilia
(1) padron 64 anni
(1) RyJ habano reserve tubo
(1) jet line hurricane chrome and gun metal triple flame torch with a hole punch on the bottom.










































i was originally just going to get a xikar, but the jet line was on sale and they didnt have the xikar i wanted anyway.


----------



## bouncintiga

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

a box of don lino 1989 robustos on the monster and a box of god of fire 2006 don carlos robustos.


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Maybe some more pigs?


----------



## Plop007

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack of Padilla Habanos from the devil site.


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Big thanks to Walt.

















Big thanks to Eric!


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a pair each...

Liga Privada No. 9 Toro
Liga Privada No. 9 Flying Pig

Going to let these rest for a few months before trying...
Anyone got any "helpful hints" on how to cut the Pigs? These
things are monstrously wide (60 ga.) with a beautiful twisted top
that I'd really like to save....

Machete maybe???? :biggrin:


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PadillaGuy said:


> Picked up a pair each...
> 
> Liga Privada No. 9 Toro
> Liga Privada No. 9 Flying Pig
> 
> Going to let these rest for a few months before trying...
> Anyone got any "helpful hints" on how to cut the Pigs? These
> things are monstrously wide (60 ga.) with a beautiful twisted top
> that I'd really like to save....
> 
> Machete maybe???? :biggrin:


LMAO. If your cutting the pigs at the 60RG your cutting way too much! Easy down the taper & cut at about 40RG or less methinks.


----------



## MrLexus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I can see how this hobby can get so expensive! I see all these pictures and want to jump on the devil site and run up my debit!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just a few "Tat Blacks." :wink:

:smoke2::lock1::biggrin::dude::banana::bounce::rockon::chk

OK.. I think that displays my excitement about these!


----------



## Scott W.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Mmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## MrLexus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> Just a few "Tat Blacks."


How are those btw?


----------



## carguy13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

CAO 5 pack sampler and a lotus lighter...hopefully.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

INCREDIBLE! Actually smoking one as we speak. Starts off w/ the typical Tat/Pepin spice to it and has now mellowed into a very sweet tobacco flavor.

Well worth the price & wait!



MrLexus said:


> How are those btw?


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

trying to convence my wife to let me get the punch set (3 finger leather case with 3 cigars) i got one for my dad......and now i want one. lol. hopefully i can order it on saturday. lol.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

$45 total for all three 5ers.


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

nice! that camacho robusto pack is great!


----------



## KINGLISH

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> Just a few "Tat Blacks." :wink:
> 
> :smoke2::lock1::biggrin::dude::banana::bounce::rockon::chk
> 
> OK.. I think that displays my excitement about these!


Where did you get and how much? If you don't mind?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Vindi

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got these in today. They will be my first Opus X. Hope I can at least wait a few days to let them rest before I try one. They even tossed in the 2 RP's for free.

Must......resist.......

ipe:

Hope they are good cuz I got 5 more on the way. Man I've fallen down the slope.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Vindi said:


> Just got these in today. They will be my first Opus X. Hope I can at least wait a few days to let them rest before I try one. They even tossed in the 2 RP's for free.
> 
> Must......resist.......
> 
> ipe:
> 
> Hope they are good cuz I got 5 more on the way. Man I've fallen down the slope.


Dare I ask how much loot you dropped on those? Damn!


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a cabinet of 50 Partagas Shorts en-route for a split, and some FFOX XXX's and "A"'s just ordered up too:whoo:


----------



## budkole

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

partial box of 29 FF OpusX
partial box of 13 no.5 & 7 Power Ranger OpusX
box of La Gloria Cubana Artesanos de Miami Artesanitos
box of La Gloria Cubana Artesanos de Miami Campana Chica Torpedo


----------



## budkole

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just in case anybody is wondering why the cello is not on some, its because i took them off for aging purposes


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



budkole said:


> partial box of 29 FF OpusX
> partial box of 13 no.5 & 7 Power Ranger OpusX
> box of La Gloria Cubana Artesanos de Miami Artesanitos
> box of La Gloria Cubana Artesanos de Miami Campana Chica Torpedo


:shocked: Whoa. Very nice:thumb:


----------



## boxer757

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Love those LGC Artesanos de Miami! The elegante is my favorite size. Nice pick up!


----------



## Dr. Nick

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought a box (10) of Oliva Serie V Maduro 2009 and 2 El Baton Double Toro yesterday. Got a great deal on the box of Vs. The B&M I got them from still has a sealed box of the V Maddy 08.


----------



## smokinpeace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 La Aroma de Cuba (Pepin blend) and a CAO Brazilia


----------



## Captain Polska

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well somehow I bidded on a 5 pack of NUB maduro on the devil's site and won :biggrin: Looks like I will finally get to try the maduro. :smoke:


----------



## budkole

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Dr. Nick said:


> Bought a box (10) of Oliva Serie V Maduro 2009 and 2 El Baton Double Toro yesterday. Got a great deal on the box of Vs. The B&M I got them from still has a sealed box of the V Maddy 08.


Nice pickup...Ive been hard pressed to find the V Maduro around here, especially the '08's.


----------



## budkole

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Couldn't help myself fellas, went back this morning and picked up a partial of 36 OpusX XXX


----------



## havanajohn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yum!!!!!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3- EP Carrillo Edicion Inaugural 2009
1- Avo LE10
2- CAO La Traviata (great golfing cigar!)


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Anejo nubber Thanks Joe Deep!


----------



## budkole

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



boxer757 said:


> Love those LGC Artesanos de Miami! The elegante is my favorite size. Nice pick up!


I don't believe these are being made anymore, not sure though. Maybe someone who knows for sure will chime in.


----------



## IanLudwig

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Rockey Patel Vintage Sampler & Lauderdale Humidor


----------



## jmpeace501

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I was all excited that my local B&M got some OpusX in, so I picked one up... and then I come on this thread to see 2 posts with WHOLE BOXES of OpusX. You stole my thunder!! :sad:

Haha. For real though, I picked up an OpusX, Fuente Rosado Gran Reserva, and Torano Exodus 1959. Excited because I save OpusX's for special occasions, and I haven't had an Exodus 1959 in a long time! :tu


----------



## lakeeden1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

*1964 ANNIVERSARY PRINCIPE MADURO BOX*
*PADRON MADURO DELICIAS BOX* 
*MONTECRISTO PETIT EDMUNDO BOX*
*RAMON ALLONES SMALL CLUB CORONA BOX*

*I'm watching the TV show "Hoarding Buried Alive" , I might need to examine my behavior with the cigar collection... *


----------



## budkole

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of TTT Trinidad Edicion Limitada Just came in.


----------



## Bronx

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow, I feel so insignificant posting that I bought a few cigars when I'm reading people buying them by the box.

Anyways,

Tresure Dome Humidor

Alec Bradley Nano
Te Amo Hondu Blend Robusto
Romeo Y Julieta Rothechilde


----------



## jamesc1995

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got a box of Brazilia Gol!, CAO Black Bengals and some mixed 5 Vegas.


----------



## seyer0686

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well, the devil got me again. Here's the damage:

5 Pack:
Rocky Patel ITC 10th Anniversary Lonsdale

Boxes:
La Cuna Bin No. 85 Habano Salomon
Padilla Dominus Perla

Samplers:
2x 5 Vegas Series 'A' Box-Press Super-Sampler - 16 Cigars
Camacho 5-Star Sampler - Box of 5

Gotta beat my wife to the door when it's delivered.


----------



## Vindi

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got these today.


----------



## bigmike7685

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Pretty solid haul this week

Box of 10 God of Fire Carlito 2006
Man O War Virtue sampler
10 Acid Opulence 3
Punch Case Sampler from CI (can't beat 12.50 and free shipping link)
box of 3 bottlerocket CAO America's:couch2:


----------



## tpharkman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

MOW Virtue Sampler
MOW, Ruination, Special Edition Sampler
601 Blue and Green Sampler
CAO Black and VR Sampler

Cigar.com

Can't wait to enjoy them


----------



## unsafegraphics

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bigmike7685 said:


> Pretty solid haul this week
> 
> Box of 10 God of Fire Carlito 2006
> *Man O War Virtue sampler*
> 10 Acid Opulence 3
> Punch Case Sampler from CI (can't beat 12.50 and free shipping link)
> box of 3 bottlerocket CAO America's:couch2:





tpharkman said:


> *MOW Virtue Sampler*
> MOW, Ruination, Special Edition Sampler
> 601 Blue and Green Sampler
> CAO Black and VR Sampler


I didn't realize that these were out! I'm on 'em! :bolt:


----------



## mhartnett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Joya de Nicaragua Antano, Tatuaje J21 Reserva, and a Liga Privada Flying Pig.

View attachment 50629


----------



## Raybird

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped at the B&M to pick up a couple of my usual Camachos and scored a couple of Opus X's (they will be gone soon)!


----------



## SMOKE20

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



unsafegraphics said:


> I didn't realize that these were out! I'm on 'em! :bolt:


Me neither. Gonna grab a few.


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got some goods in the mail today, Yum!


----------



## SMOKE20

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Serious Opus X haul. Those A look cool


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



SMOKE20 said:


> Serious Opus X haul. Those A look cool


Thanks! Really looking forward to burning through one of those... After I get a serious meal in me and have 3hrs or so to enjoy it:couch2:


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Juicestain said:


> Thanks! Really looking forward to burning through one of those... After I get a serious meal in me and have 3hrs or so to enjoy it:couch2:


They look tasty Nephew, Nice pick up!!


----------



## DoctaJ

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Juicestain said:


> Got some goods in the mail today, Yum!


Love the look of the elusive Opus Shark. Awesome pickups :first:


----------



## Plop007

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got my 5 pack of Padilla Habanos today glad I ordered them they are great.


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went a little crazy at New Havana Cigars yesterday. A box of Cojonu 2006, Viaje Fifty Fifty Line Sampler, El Triunfador No. 2 Pack of 5, llusione Epernay Le Ferme 5 Pack, Free 4 pack of Red Tat/El T/Cab/La Riq's and a free 3 pack of Black Tat Reserva. Dan also included a Swag pack that has a hat/cutter/patch/pin and carrying sack... I am definately done for awhile.


----------



## budkole

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dayum!...Nice indeed!


----------



## whodeeni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow! I need to become your "new best friend"!:yo:

Nice Haul bro!:thumb:


Vancehu said:


> Went a little crazy this month....
> 
> 1 box Padron 1926 80th Maduro
> 2 boxes Opus X Per #5
> 1box Opus X Petite Lancero
> 1 1/2 box Anejo 46
> 
> 1 box Cohiba Esplendido
> 1 box Hoyo Epicure #2
> 1 box Bolivar Belicosos Fino Cab
> 1 box Trinidad Foundadores
> 1 box Trinidad Robusto Extra
> 1 box H Upmann Sir Winston
> 1 box Diplomatico #2
> 
> and some rare find
> 1 box Partagas D1
> 2 boxes Cohiba LE2001 Torpedo


----------



## SMOKESTACK

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

LOVE THESE :first:


----------



## boxer757

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Down in Louisiana this weekend visiting some family and stopped by The Cigar Merchant in Lafayette for the fist time. They had a nice humidor, good selection, and a nice guy working the counter (didn't catch his name :dunno: )

I snagged 4 El Centurion which I was very happy about as I have not seen these cigars anywhere in a long time. I also picked up some Padillas I have yet to try and a few others...

4 El Centurion torps
2 Oliva MB3
1 CAO Soprano
1 Padilla Dominus
1 Padilla Habano
1 Padilla Cazadores

harely33 and Vancehu, your pickups are making me :dr


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



boxer757 said:


> Down in Louisiana this weekend visiting some family and stopped by The Cigar Merchant in Lafayette for the fist time. They had a nice humidor, good selection, and a nice guy working the counter (didn't catch his name :dunno: )
> 
> I snagged 4 El Centurion which I was very happy about as I have not seen these cigars anywhere in a long time. I also picked up some Padillas I have yet to try and a few others...
> 
> 4 El Centurion torps
> 2 Oliva MB3
> 1 CAO Soprano
> 1 Padilla Dominus
> 1 Padilla Habano
> 1 Padilla Cazadores
> 
> harely33 and Vancehu, your pickups are making me :dr


Enjoy the MB3's and the Dominus - two of my favorites. Matter of fact, I think that I will have a MB3 Double Robusto right now!


----------



## baddddmonkey

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought a 10-Pack of Cain Habano Robusto's from CI and a 3-Pack Punch Gran Puro + Leather Case Combo.

Still probably won't get here soon enough. I'm impatient!


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ashton VSG Enchantment
3 - Tres Hermanos Numero Dos 
Rocky Patel Decade Robusto
Pinar del Rio Reserva Limitada Perfecto
Casa Magna Robusto
Patel Bros. Robusto
RP Vintafe 1990 
RP Renaissance (free)
CAO La Traviata
Don Pepin Garcia My Father Le Bijou 1922

All from B&Ms


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yum again:hungry:


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

That's a whole box of yum.


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Okay, so maybe I've finally overdone it here....

From J-R:

1 box of 25 Siglo Limited Reserve no . III (6.5" x 44)
5 tins of 5 Siglo Limited Reserve no. XXI (4.5" x 38 - got these free with order!)
5 pack Maria Mancini Robusto Larga (6" x 50) nice box press on these!
5 pack Partagas Black Label Pyramid (6" x 60)
5 pack Sancho Panza Caballeros (6.25" x 45)
5 pack La Gloria Cubana Serie R No. 4 (4.88" x 52)
5 pack Don Tomas Cameroon Collection Perfecto No. 1 (4" x 48)

and.... from CI:

20 Padilla Hybrid (6.2" X 52) got a bundle for $39.95.... 
These are great smokes which garnered a 91 from Cigar Aficionado when they premiered, buy them if you can!

5 pack La Aroma de Cuba Belicoso (5.5" x 52)
3 Camacho "Dream Team" samplers containing 2 each:
Camacho 1962 Monarca (5" x 50)
Camacho Corojo Monarca (5" x 50)
Camacho Coyolar Puro Monarca (5" x 50)
Camacho Select Monarca (5" x 50)
Camacho SLR Maduro Monarca (5" x 50)

I really need to stop buying so many sticks... I may have to buy a 6th 100 count box to fit all of this in... the big box is pretty full (see my albums if you like.......)

Peace,
PG


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Won my b&m's weekly drawling for a free cigar, so I picked up a Padron 1964 Monarca Natural and a CAO La Traviata Robusto which I've been wanting to try for awhile.


----------



## carguy13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

xikar crossover lighter
CAO Sampler
Humidity Beads


----------



## unsafegraphics

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 5ers of CAO Brazilia Gol!'s from CI
A tin of Partagas Black Prontos
And a 2007 Camacho Liberty (the last one at a great price!)


----------



## smokinpeace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A couple La Aurora 100 Anos.


----------



## swingerofbirches

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 - AF Chateau Fuente Queen B
2 - Pinar Del Rio Sungrown Torpedo

... and a few others.


----------



## Robb01

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Can't wait for my next box of Party Shorts


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smokinpeace said:


> A couple La Aurora 100 Anos.


I won a 5 pack on the bid site about 3-4 months ago. They are GREAT smokes. I have been looking for another 5er since and have not seen them. I have been hoarding them, have 3 left. My local B&M has them for about $18/stick and I am not willing to pay that, although they might be worth it.


----------



## J Daly

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A friend brought me back from D.R.
4- Macanudo Maduro Crystal Tubes
Box of 10- Cohiba Esplendidos (Which my heart jumped until I saw the Dominican Stamp on the back, hah!)

From the Satan's Den CB

5'er- Man O'War Toro
5'er- Perdomo Habana Corojo (Torpedo)
5'er- 5 Vegas 5 Star Sampler
Got'em for 50% lower than CI

Singles:
DPG Cuban Classic 1979
Oliva Serie O Robusto Maduro
A.Fuente 858
Camacho Corojo Monarca

And I need another Humi!


----------



## sunkisd69

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Most recent for me have been:

1- Leon Jimenes
2- Don Tomas Classico

Very nice tasting mild gars!


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

One box of Diesels.


----------



## Dave.73

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a Zino Platinum Lowrider. Incredible. I'll have to get myself some more of these great sticks.


----------



## jmpeace501

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I also got a new 150 ct glass-top humidor and some other Rocky Patel sets, but those won't arrive until next week. I feel like I'm 10 years old and it's the week before Christmas!! haha. Will post pics of the new humi after I get it seasoned. :banana:


----------



## sunkisd69

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just picked up 4 more Don Tomas Classicos. Mmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



sunkisd69 said:


> I just picked up 4 more Don Tomas Classicos. Mmmmmmmm!!!


mmmm, been a while i haven't smoked one of these, I think I'll have to stop by my B&M or order a box from Atlantic... they sell anywhere from 6-9$ here, you get a box for 62$ at atlantic... have yet to order from them, any canucks fella that would recommend them?


----------



## sunkisd69

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jspilon said:


> mmmm, been a while i haven't smoked one of these, I think I'll have to stop by my B&M or order a box from Atlantic... they sell anywhere from 6-9$ here, you get a box for 62$ at atlantic... have yet to order from them, any canucks fella that would recommend them?


Sorry I thought you meant the cigars but ur talking about atlantic. I have never ordered from them and I'm not sure if they deliver to canada. I have heard of some american botl ordering from them without a problem.

I would definately recomend them to anyone. where I am they are $4.99-$6.99


----------



## Vindi

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Last week from the devil site.


----------



## jmpeace501

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Vindi said:


> Last week from the devil site.


I can't see close enough... are those Padron 1964 Anniversary's and Anejo's?? Nice buy!!!!


----------



## SeanL

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jspilon said:


> mmmm, been a while i haven't smoked one of these, I think I'll have to stop by my B&M or order a box from Atlantic... they sell anywhere from 6-9$ here, you get a box for 62$ at atlantic... have yet to order from them, any canucks fella that would recommend them?


Atlantic is a good vendor.


----------



## Carpe Diem

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

From the last CI JamX2...

Camacho Pre-Embargo`s
Padilla 1932 Oscuro & Miami Salomons
Padilla 1932 Torpedos
RP Decades
CAO Sopranos - Tony Signature series


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



s_vivo said:


> One box of Diesels.


Bastage! I just know they are D.U.C.s right?


----------



## carguy13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

xikar executive lighter
victor sinclair flight sampler
CAO Conmemorativo Black Limited Edition
7 CAO Cigars + 'Seed to Soul' DVD

...yeah, i like cbid.


----------



## Vindi

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jmpeace501 said:


> I can't see close enough... are those Padron 1964 Anniversary's and Anejo's?? Nice buy!!!!


1964'S and Don Carlos.


----------



## lilwing88

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Nestor Miranda Special Selection Lanceros......

Yummy.


----------



## dinoa2

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Fuente:
1 WOA natural
1 best seller natural
2 cuesta rey centro fina
2 brick house
2 cain habano
1 cain maduro
1 fuente 8 5 8 maduro
1 fuente cuban belicoso sungrown

havent tried the cain yet but it smells great
smoked a brick house before and it was a good cigar
looks like I am becoming a fuente ho but sometimes I just go with what I know has been good


----------



## mvorbrodt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of 10 God of Fire Double Robusto by Carlito
Box of 10 Cohiba Siglo VI
Box of 25 Cohiba Robusto

W00T!


----------



## vwaaddict

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Brown just dropped of my first 10 pack of Diesels and a Padilla 2009 box sampler.


----------



## Snomoskier

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

From you know where....

2 - La Gloria Cubana Reserva Especiales Maduro
1 - 5 Vegas Cask-Strength II Toro
2 - Cain Habano 'F' Robusto 
2 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail 
1 - Liga Privada T52 Toro 
1 - Man O' War Special-Edition Figurado 
2 - Estate Seleccion by Tabacalera Perdomo Imperio
2 - Oliva Master Blends III Double Robusto 
1 - Padilla Dominus Churchill 
2 - Perdomo Patriarch Corojo Lonsdale 
2 - Cubao Maduro Robusto Extra 
2 - CAO Vision Catalyst 
5 - Partagas Cifuentes Seasonal Blend Winter 2006 Febrero 
5 - J. Fuego Casa Fuego Belicoso
1 - Perelman's 2009 Pocket Cyclopedia of Cigars Book
1 - Can of Xikar Butane Fuel

Lots of good deals on singles lately. Averaged $4.33 per.


----------



## budkole

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Old box of Pryme Gold Series Toro.


----------



## SeanL

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



SeanL said:


> Atlantic is a good vendor.


Something I wanted to add. If you're going to spend $60ish dollars and shipping on a box of cigars, Atlantic carries a selection of cigars in the same price range that I think are better than Don Tomas.


----------



## mhartnett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

It's a Tatuaje kind of day...

View attachment 50713


Box of Havana Cazadores and 5er of Verocu No. 9s (thanks, jovenhut).


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I little something for you Fuente Whore's !


----------



## JazzCigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I picked up a Queen B the other night. I plan on aging it along with my last Añejo.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

La Aroma De Cuba (New Blend) Belicoso
LFD Double Ligero 600 (?) Maduro
got a free Brickhouse Churchill and as many free beers as I could drink.. 
The B&M owner also owns a beer distributing company....

Update
Just grabbed 20 Puros Indios Viejo Media Coronas for $19.99
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_wkly.asp

And I told myself after the past weekend; Shawn, now thats enough for a while....


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some Cuban's.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today I received a box of 25 Indian Tabac Super Fuente Double Corona Natural 7.5X52 cigars and the box is absolutely beautiful.:target: This is the first "box" of hand made cigars that I have ever purchased; in the past it has always been bundles. I put several of these in the humidor; I cannot wait to smoke them.:smoke:


----------



## JeffyB

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I received last night from cbid the following:
Perdomo Maduro Mega-Sampler (20pk)
Chateau Real Gran Templar (5pk)
Don Pepin Garcia Medley Sampler (10pk)

and waiting to arrive: DPG "Top 25" Sampler (15pk)

Now, to find a place for them all...


----------



## Gooner

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered:
Bundle of Connie's #17
Bundle of Connie's #70
Maria Mancini Corona Classico
ERDM Rectangulare

Gotta stock up on my "Aging Coolerdor"


----------



## Reef Keeper

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got to say it was a good day.


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



cigar loco said:


> I little something for you Fuente Whore's !



















lol it's my new dry-box! I love Holt's! Every time I go, they have Opus and/or something else rare. I grabbed the 4 last of these... May be selling some...



s_vivo said:


> Some Cuban's.











Quintero Nacionales, Fonseca Cosacos, and Punch Churchills from 01. All smoking great!


----------



## Omahaboy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

bought a single Romeo y Julieta last night.


----------



## ARCHAIC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

601 Cubao #5
AB Tempus Centurion
Ashton Puro del Sol Corona Gorda
Room101 305
La Traviata Favorito/Divino
Tabak Especial negra balada perfecto
El Rey de los Habanos Jaime igero Especial
EP Carrillo Edicion Inagural Encore
Estebac carreras Habano Natural
J Fuego Corojo No.1 Toro
LFD Air Bender Guerros
Nub Habano 460
Oliva Connecticut Toro
Padron 2000
Partagas Benji Master Series
Perdomo Patriarch Conn. Churchill
Reyes Family Premier Perfecto
RP Bros. Toro
Tat El Triunfador #4
Xikar HC Criollo Robusto

oh yea i also scored a "Dirty Rat" gotta say that yesterday was a good day!


----------



## whodeeni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Boxes of AB Pryme Churchills
Padilla 1932 Lancero
Graycliff DE 
Padilla Dominus Corona Grande's


----------



## jeepthing

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Bahia Maduros
5 of Sol Cubano Artisan Salomon (Cbid) 
5 of Cu Avana ****.
5 of Cu avan Maduros


----------



## unsafegraphics

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



















10 CAO Brazilia Gol!
1 CAO Bratalia "Barber Pole Perfecto" (from the CAO Artistry of Champions Sampler)


----------



## lilwing88

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

From the hell site, I just won:

5- Padron Maduro Churchill

5- Perdomo Fresh-Rolled Robusto


----------



## Pitre

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Joe Cigar is killing me lately. Snagged some more fishing cigars: Indian Tabac Maduro Super Fuerte and Sancho Panza Double Maduro. Also snagged the Perdomo 2 LE 2008 the other day x2.

I need to stay away from there for a while.


----------



## reblyell

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 - Camacho SLR Rothschild Maduro (4.5x50)


----------



## Dave.73

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



unsafegraphics said:


> 10 CAO Brazilia Gol!
> 1 CAO Bratalia "Barber Pole Perfecto" (from the CAO Artistry of Champions Sampler)


Man those look so nice!! That is my next purchase for sure.


----------



## Dr. Nick

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Opus X Robustos
Illusione MJ12
El Baton Torpedo
Exile Wired Corona
Exile Wired Robuston


----------



## gator_79

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just left my B&M with 
2 Opus X Perfection X #4
1 San Cristobal selection del sol, I've really been wanting to try this one.
1 My Father LB 1922, toro, I really like the petite robusto but I want to try a bigger size.

Cbid order should be here tomorrow:
5 RP Vintage 1990, torp.
3 My father LB 1922, petite robusto
3 Torano Exodus, toro
1 Xikar Xi2 Cutter


----------



## CaptainJeebes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just scored a bugatti lighter and a 5er of diesel


----------



## Brinson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thebayratt said:


> Just grabbed 20 Puros Indios Viejo Media Coronas for $19.99
> Cigars International


I also bought one of these. With the free shipping link, man, what a deal.


----------



## Kevin Keith

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

18 various Padillas from Havana John! Thanks again Brother!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bundle of 20- Puros Indios Viejo's.

I've never tried them, but for 20 bucks, I'll give them a try! :cowboyic9:


----------



## CraigJS

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A fiver of Unholy Cocktails.. And a Waxing Moon humi.


----------



## bbrodnax

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I picked up a RP The Edge Maduro today. It was my very maduro and it was awesome!!


----------



## smokinpeace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Busy day. A box of the new NHC cigars made by Pete and a box of Mi Barrio off of the monster. Now I have to take a break for a little while.


----------



## sunkisd69

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A 5er Joya De Nicaragua Sampler and CAO Flavours just came in the mail today! Mmmmmm cant wait to try them.


----------



## budkole

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smokinpeace said:


> Busy day. A box of the new NHC cigars made by Pete and a box of Mi Barrio off of the monster. Now I have to take a break for a little while.


I also snagged a box of the Mi Barrio of the monster...like i posted in another thread, they upped the price in the mashup, thats not good business practices

AF Bestseller
OpusX #2


----------



## smokinpeace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sorry the raised it on you. I saw that in the MonsterMashup. Definitely not good business practice but the original price was low enough it might have been a mistake. But then again if it was a mistake I would just make it sold out and not make customers angry.


----------



## budkole

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smokinpeace said:


> Sorry the raised it on you. I saw that in the MonsterMashup. Definitely not good business practice but the original price was low enough it might have been a mistake. But then again if it was a mistake I would just make it sold out and not make customers angry.


Actually i got them for 79 (during the day) but during the mashup it went to 99...makes me leery, i dont think i will ever purchase anything from the mashup after seeing that. (unless its an outright steal of a deal)


----------



## smokinpeace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



budkole said:


> Actually i got them for 79 (during the day) but during the mashup it went to 99...makes me leery, i dont think i will ever purchase anything from the mashup after seeing that. (unless its an outright steal of a deal)


This was posted on another site by someone who works for Famous. Just for your information.

"The deal was too good. The price should have been $99.98 from the start. The lower price went live and we let it ride for an hour. Many people took full advantage. Our loss.. their gain. Look for similar 'mistakes' in the future. They're bound to happen again."


----------



## budkole

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oohhh, ok, that makes sense. Thanks for the info!


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just pulled the trigger on the following last night:
CI - 10 Gran Habano Corojo Robustos - $19.99
20 Puros Indios Media Coronoas - $19.99
^Never had either of these but they sound great
Cigar.com - 4x5pack Nub Connecticut 460 $14.95/ea ($59.80 total)
^Loved these and I'm stoked to get them at this price without going through a bidding war on cbid.

Grand total, 50 cigars for $99.78 (shipping was free on both orders). The slope just keeps getting more slippery.

P.S. This is my 100th post!


----------



## whodeeni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Waxing Moon Humi! One day soon brotha i'll join you!



CraigJS said:


> A fiver of Unholy Cocktails.. And a Waxing Moon humi.


----------



## Dave.73

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

CAO Commemorative Ltd. Edition Sampler
5 Pack Gurkha
Mega Mild & Mellow Sampler 15 ct.
Cant wait to get these!!


----------



## whodeeni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Small purchases

1 LFD Limitado II
1 Padilla OR Maduro Torpedo
1 Padilla Miami 8/11 Torpedo

4 PDR Habano Sungrown Toro's


----------



## tpharkman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 pack MOW Ruination Belicoso


----------



## bouncintiga

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

a box of oliva master blends 3 torpedos.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5er of Rocky Patel Cuban Blend Robustos for $11 on cigarmonster. Hope I like em because they're cheap.


----------



## cheese

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I wanted to gets some pics up for you guys so here ya go:

15 Ashton Cabinet belicoso's w/3 freebies thrown in. I got a good deal from fellow puffer Elltrain ($95 shipped). I split the order w/2 friends so the 3 freebies worked good. (I chose the Nub.) 5+1, not bad for roughly $32 per person.







And these just arrived in the mail today. A 5 pack of Gurkha Symphony robusto's from cbid for $13.50.



I've got $30 burning a hole in my pocket right now and I'm thinking of a couple of small samplers just to mix things up a bit. I'll post up when I decide. _Almost_ too many good deals to be had out there. Almost.


----------



## Omahaboy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Pack Gurhka 
5 Pack 5 Vegas Gold
5 Pack A. Fuente 8-5-8
5 Vegan 20 Ct Humi to keep at college and leave my tupper at home, i visit every Saturday so i can refill


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Arrived yesterday.


----------



## bdeuce22

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought a box of cohiba robustos and a box of red tatuaje tubo


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Carlos Torano Virtuoso Encore 5er from cigar monster. Got the last one for $11.98 free s&h


----------



## negncic

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



s_vivo said:


> Arrived yesterday.


Nice pickups. I hear the IV's are smoking good already.


----------



## Ducrider

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I picked up a LFD Factory Press today from the local B&M.


----------



## cheese

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Ducrider said:


> I picked up a LFD Factory Press today from the local B&M.


Those are very tasty.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Tower of Power Cabinet Humidor -picked it up for $381 at cbid


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hi Eric
Very nice pick up, even with shipping a steal, good job!!


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Hi Eric
> Very nice pick up, even with shipping a steal, good job!!


that shipping really leaves a mark,ouch LOL


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> that shipping really leaves a mark,ouch LOL


Yeah I know what 150/200? Still you did good and it's a good unit, and so pretty


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a pair of Fuente Fuente Opus X belicoso and a pair of Anejo's from my favorite local B&M. I'm having problems loading my images so I'll add them to my album when I get a chance....

These are the first of each label that I've purchased. I've always worried that the Opus X is going to let me down so I've never justified the expense. And, the Anejo's are a cigar that everyone seems to say to age. I don't understand having to age a cigar that should be ready to smoke to make it taste good. (I do, however, understand aging cigars) Especially when the very name of the stick means "aged" or "old".

Finally said screw it and bit the bullet and bought them. Hope I'm not upset by these...

PG


----------



## Ducrider

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Yeah I know what 150/200? Still you did good and it's a good unit, and so pretty


I agree with Dave -- so pretty! Be sure to post some pics when it arrives.

I'm always eyeing those when they are up there on cbid. I keep telling myself I'm not going to buy one unless I get a big bonus or win the lottery or something so I could at least partially stock it up when it arrived. If I bought one now it would look rather pathetic with only one shelf with stogies... lol


----------



## Vicious-Peanut

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I was supposed to stop....

However I picked up a 5 pack of Fonseca 5-50s and a 5 Vegas ashtray on cigarbig.


----------



## Jenady

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I sort of went All In on Partagas.


----------



## mhartnett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A 6er of the New Havana Seleccion Limitada by Tatuaje

View attachment 50820


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mhartnett said:


> A 6er of the New Havana Seleccion Limitada by Tatuaje
> 
> View attachment 50820


Got mine yesterday. Had the Reserva and it was quite nice. I'm trying the other one when I get home tonight.


----------



## mhartnett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



harley33 said:


> Got mine yesterday. Had the Reserva and it was quite nice. I'm trying the other one when I get home tonight.


I'm planning on the Reserva tonight. Don't know if I'll have time though.


----------



## Vindi

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Here's mine.

5 ers of
Don Carlos
My Father
Nub

2 Olivia V's


----------



## shuckins

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PadillaGuy said:


> Picked up a pair of Fuente Fuente Opus X belicoso and a pair of Anejo's from my favorite local B&M. I'm having problems loading my images so I'll add them to my album when I get a chance....
> 
> These are the first of each label that I've purchased. I've always worried that the Opus X is going to let me down so I've never justified the expense. And, the Anejo's are a cigar that everyone seems to say to age. I don't understand having to age a cigar that should be ready to smoke to make it taste good. (I do, however, understand aging cigars) Especially when the very name of the stick means "aged" or "old".
> 
> Finally said screw it and bit the bullet and bought them. Hope I'm not upset by these...
> 
> PG


nice pick up!
smoke the anejo,age the opus...


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Looks like I made a oops, bid and won three samplers of 5 RP Honduran classic & 5 RP Old World Reserve.

Also split a 10 pk of RP Decades with my buddy. P.S. Atlantic Cigar is awesome!

5er of RP Maduro 2nds for $10 on cigar auctioneer.


----------



## Boom

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Boom said:


>


That's a nice pickup, by the way the draw tool works wonders Troy! Thanks heaps.


----------



## Carpe Diem

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

OK... :bounce:

A couple more boxes of Liga Privada Flying Pigs (When it comes to "Flying Pigs", I`m just like the girl who couldn`t say "No!"  ) and a box of Liga Privada No. 9 Parejo Oscuro`s.

At my group counseling meetings, I now get up and announce that I`m both an A.J. Fernandez and a Liga Privada whore!


----------



## triad47

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I bought a box of Vengeance 98 Super Toro's last night off the Mashup.


----------



## 3r1ck

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The fourth little piggy didn't make it home. Had to burn one of the Triple Maduros right away too.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Murcielago Robusto's
10 Rocky Patel 1961 Torpedo's
10 Rocky Patel Renaissance Churchill's 
CI 2010 Cigar fest 12 med-full cigar sampler w/ ash tray & cutter

I swear I'm freaking done buying cigars for a couple months.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My last purchase was a box of 20 5.75X54 Legend Series of Camacho cigars. I got a winning bid on the devil site; there is no doubt that I have encountered the famous "slippery slope":dunno:


----------



## Magnate

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Ducrider said:


> I picked up a LFD Factory Press today from the local B&M.


one of my favorites!!


----------



## baddddmonkey

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A 5-Pack of Illusione MK from Jovenhut on the forums.

A bundle of 20 Flor De Oliva Toro's and the 2010 CI CigarFest Med/Full combo box. Comes with 12 cigars and a Colibri Cutter! Thanks for the info Smitty!


----------



## dartstothesea

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> 10 Murcielago Robusto's
> 10 Rocky Patel 1961 Torpedo's
> 10 Rocky Patel Renaissance Churchill's
> CI 2010 Cigar fest 12 med-full cigar sampler w/ ash tray & cutter
> 
> I swear I'm freaking done buying cigars for a couple months.


I with you good luck with this!


----------



## Wag

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

One of those cigars that you either love 'em or hate 'em....

Tatiana Mocha "Stabona"

Obviously, I love 'em! They are great in the mornings with a cup of coffee. 
JR was the only place I had found that would sell these for less than retail. Recently saw CI had these on their MMAO page. I was shocked when I offered $60 for a box and they accepted it!

Picked up a box of Maria Guerrero's on JR a few weeks ago. Another cigar that I love but will only buy them when they are on sale.


----------



## Dave.73

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Alec Bradley Tempus. Can't wait to check them out.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The CIGARfest '10 Medium-Full Sampler Box of 12 includes:
1 - 5 Vegas Limitada '10
1 - Alec Bradley Select Cabinet Reserve
1 - August Reyes Nativo
1 - Camacho Corojo
1 - Diesel
1 - Fonseca Series 'F'
1 - Gran Habano #3 Habano
1 - Man O' War
1 - Nub Connecticut
1 - Oliveros XL Double Maduro
1 - Perdomo Grand Cru Maduro
1 - Tatuaje
plus:
1 - Colibri Grip Guillotine Cutter 
*CIGARfest '10 Commemorative Ashtray*

*$32*


----------



## kutzy33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

25- Romeo y Julleta Coronitas en Cedro
2- Punch Punch
2- Montecristo Edmundo
1- Bolivair Royal Corona
3- Montecristo Petit Edmundo tubos

$174...


----------



## bigmike7685

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wish i would have picked up that cigarfest sampler

Heres what i picked up this week

AJ Fernandez's Dirty Dozen Sampler
10 Intenso's
5 5 vegas limitada 2008
5 5 vegas liimitada 2009
5 5 vegas limitada 2010
4 gran habano vintage 2002
1 liga privada T-52
10 nub habanos
5 man o wars
5 man o war ruinations

pretty good week:banana:

sorry for the bad quality pics


----------



## J Daly

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5'er 5v Alpha
5 Opus X Power Ranger
box of 10 Partagas shorts 
and a bunch of doubles.


----------



## sultan-cigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



3r1ck said:


> The fourth little piggy didn't make it home. Had to burn one of the Triple Maduros right away too.


great stoggies!!!


----------



## sultan-cigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Dave.73 said:


> Alec Bradley Tempus. Can't wait to check them out.


Very nice cigar!


----------



## kutzy33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



J Daly said:


> 5'er 5v Alpha
> 5 Opus X Power Ranger
> box of 10 Partagas shorts
> and a bunch of doubles.


Partagas Shorts are fantastic! That will be my next buy...I'm all out of them. :mmph:


----------



## Dave.73

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



sultan-cigar said:


> Very nice cigar!


Every time I walk by them it's like they are calling me saying "Please please light me up and smoke me". It's an exercise in patience but I have a strange feeling that I won't be able to resist the call this evening. :rockon:


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

sample pack from CC

2 5 Vegas Gold Robusto (5"x50)

2 Gurkha Regent Toro (6"x50)

2 CAO Black Bengal (6"x50)

2 Padilla Miami Robusto (5"x50)

2 Padilla Series '68 Toro (6"x50)

2 Padilla Achilles Toro (6.5"x52)


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Placed an order today... I think I went loose a bit 

- 2x A.J. Fernandez Dirty Dozen Sampler
Padilla Achilles, Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet, Nica Libre, La Herencia Cubana, Man O' War, Gurkha's Park Avenue, La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte, 5 Vegas Triple-A, Man O' War Ruination, Graycliff Turbo, Man O' War Virtue and Diesel

- 1x Padilla Top Ten Sampler
two each of 1932, Achilles, Miami, Series '68 and Obsidian

- 1x Cigar.com Mixed Sampler (7 Cigars.. home blend)

- 1x 5 pack of Nub Connecticut 460

- 1 box La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Toro

- 1 box Oliva Serie O Robusto

- 1 box Devil's Weed Nicot Connecticut Corona Grande

- 5ct Herf-a-dor


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Arrived this morning.


----------



## cheese

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hehehe...little pick-up at the b&m today followed by a package waiting for me when I got home.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

These sales are killing me ,this is the 6 purchase in 10 days.Todays purchase from CI ,Montecristo Media Noche: *No. 2 Torpedo 10-packs are just $49.99.I thought I got a deal for a box of #2 for $155 from readygolf and now CI has top that price.3 weeks ago #2 was $250 a box,I love this price war.*


----------



## DustinFuente

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Opus X Petite Lanceros


----------



## mvorbrodt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of 10 Cohiba Siglo VI
Sampler of 12 CC Tubos
:banana:


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mvorbrodt said:


> Box of 10 Cohiba Siglo VI
> Sampler of 12 CC Tubos
> :banana:


Nice I never get the CC the price is always to high.I end up with Romeo y Julieta ,Montecristo,or H. Upmann,I'm jealous:frusty:


----------



## bbrodnax

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I ran over to my B&M and picked up a 5-pack of RP edge maduros this morning. I tried one last week for the first time and have not stopped thinking about it since. I paid more than I would have buying online but in this case, the price of instant gratification was well worth it....:smoke:


----------



## mhartnett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got this travel humidor in the mail from Cheap Humidors today. Grabbed the last imperfect for about 12 bucks. It seems pretty well constructed, and it's heavier than I expected (in a good way).


----------



## Andy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

a birthday gift from my wife I love here:woohoo:


----------



## sultan-cigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mvorbrodt said:


> Box of 10 Cohiba Siglo VI
> Sampler of 12 CC Tubos
> :banana:


Cohiba tubos, i like it much. It's simple to put into pocket


----------



## sultan-cigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Andy said:


> a birthday gift from my wife I love here:woohoo:


Nice to have wife undestanding what we like  Congrat Bro!


----------



## RealtorFrank

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Xikar Multi tool!


----------



## ninersfan

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up some of the new My Father things - Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Belicosos and La Reloba Coronas (half Habano and half Sumatra).

Very eager to try these.


----------



## d_day

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Two flying pigs, two Alec Bradley tempus lanceros, two Origen lanceros.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I have to hide the Bank statement from my wife


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> I have to hide the Bank statement from my wife


looks like a nice order, i'd even hide the statement to myself


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just put in an order for the Daily deal on CCOM and Weekend blitz as well!

Gurkha Empire II box
Partagas Cifuentes Winter '06 Diciembre Box


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jspilon said:


> Just put in an order for the Daily deal on CCOM and Weekend blitz as well!
> 
> Gurkha Empire II box
> Partagas Cifuentes Winter '06 Diciembre Box


I bought a box of the Partagas Cifuentes Summer '05 figurados. They are a very nice, medium smoke. I'd be interested in what your thoughts are about the Winter series...

PG


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PadillaGuy said:


> I bought a box of the Partagas Cifuentes Summer '05 figurados. They are a very nice, medium smoke. I'd be interested in what your thoughts are about the Winter series...
> 
> PG


Noted.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My wife shook her head and just walked away,_it takes _one week to season it ,so I have a little time to get my shopping list ready.


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

That is one sweet setup! I have an end table humi, 100 count and cooler and my wife suggested that I needed something bigger... I just laughed and said no way.... I might need something bigger like yours or Jerry's... 
I would love something that is a wet bar, hum and keg.... life is good.

Jeff


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



harley33 said:


> That is one sweet setup! I have an end table humi, 100 count and cooler and my wife suggested that I needed something bigger... I just laughed and said no way.... I might need something bigger like yours or Jerry's...
> I would love something that is a wet bar, hum and keg.... life is good.
> 
> Jeff


I gave up chasing women so my wife let me have all the cigars and booze,that my income will allow


----------



## maker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

That is spectacular!!!


----------



## bloominonion

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I wish there was a jaw drop smiley haha. That is amazing!


----------



## tpharkman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

:jaw:You mean this crazy fella? Outstanding coffin for the smokes>>


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Decided to only post B&M purchases:
Oliva Series V Maduro Especial
Frank Llaneza Pyramide


----------



## d_day

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PadillaGuy said:


> I bought a box of the Partagas Cifuentes Summer '05 figurados. They are a very nice, medium smoke. I'd be interested in what your thoughts are about the Winter series...
> 
> PG


 I bought a box of the Winter '06 Febreros and liked it so much I bought two more boxes.


----------



## Magnate

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Guess I'll post a pic of what just showed up at my desk.


----------



## Chico57

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I am expecting a package on Monday containing the following:
2 Opus X Perfection X
2 Anejo Sharks
2 ESG 22s
2 Anejo #46s


----------



## Magnate

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Chico57 said:


> I am expecting a package on Monday containing the following:
> 2 Opus X Perfection X
> 2 Anejo Sharks
> 2 ESG 22s
> 2 Anejo #46s


Hopefully those accidentally get shipped to my address. :mischief:


----------



## Nickerson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> My wife shook her head and just walked away,_it takes _one week to season it ,so I have a little time to get my shopping list ready.


I'm jealous. Wish I had that kind of money to spend. Congrats


----------



## kRaZe15

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Nickerson said:


> I'm jealous. Wish I had that kind of money to spend. Congrats


+10 on this. just showed my lady and she said when we get a house but i'm still stuck with 1 a week so it would lasm me a life time or just a lot of smoking guests.... either way you are one lucky guy enjoy your sweet set up...


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> My wife shook her head and just walked away,_it takes _one week to season it ,so I have a little time to get my shopping list ready.


I got that one be careful to spread the beads out, I noticed three different RH levels and the drawers are a bit hidden and drier.

I love mine though and gonna get another one after our road herf.

Enjoy


----------



## skore129

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just bought a box of Short Story's..

I was checking craiglist and saw an add about a cigar shop closing down.. got there and the guy had everything in boxes already.. lucky for me I saw the SS box a e told me give me 60 and its yours..

best lunch break ever..


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A couple of items awaiting me yesterday.



































     










Now where the hell am I going to put all this shit?


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Great Odin's raven! Nice haul there Scott:thumb:


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



s_vivo said:


> Now where the hell am I going to put all this shit?


You should call that holy shit !!

Nice selection.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



s_vivo said:


> A couple of items awaiting me yesterday.
> Now where the hell am I going to put all this shit?


I have room in my humidor LOL just kiddin,Nice score your pockets have to be 2 grand lighter.I'm from Chicago so I can only bring back 2 boxes at a time.Ramon allones gigantes is my favorite.


----------



## jessejava187

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



s_vivo said:


> A couple of items awaiting me yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now where the hell am I going to put all this shit?


 Wow those Fonsecas in a 5 pack are cool, never seen that


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



s_vivo said:


> Now where the hell am I going to put all this shit?


PM me. I can surely help you "store" some of these. :biggrin:


----------



## J Daly

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

_Now where the hell am I going to put all this shit?_

:jaw: :bowdown:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Everytime that I come to this thread I have to go back and look at the purchase of Scott (s_vivo). My goodness! mg: Those are some great smokes!:thumb::thumb::thumb: What Scott has is a dream come true-I now know what progress with my hobby really means.:hail:


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

So far this months orders fresh out of the fridge getting preped for the humi


----------



## golfguy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some of you guys are inspiring me to greater heights! I'm envious of some of your scores. Its only a few that I picked up yesterday, but here is my latest purchase

NC
1 Alec Bradley family blend
1 Rocky Patel Decade
2 Thomas Hinds Honduras

ISOM
2 H Upmann

Oh, and I've got some 65% HF beads on the way.


----------



## CraigJS

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A fiver of Oliva Serie O maduro Robustos from cbid for 21.00 shipped.


----------



## Vicious-Peanut

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Casa Torano robustos from cigarbid.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just grabbed a 1/2 pound of 65% Heartfelt beads for my other Winodor.... They are 10% off til the 26th.


----------



## tpharkman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Opus Triple X Belicoso
JdN Antano Dark Corojo Robusto
Hemingway Maduro


----------



## arodgers

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Fiver of VSG Illusions (Lonsdales) from the monster.


----------



## StephenW

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Arturo Fuente Opus X Belicoso 
Arturo Fuente Opus X Double Corona
Arturo Fuente King T
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic


----------



## J Daly

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Pales in comparison to Scott's. But here's mine. Partagas Shorts. A 10pack to start the journey.


----------



## RealtorFrank

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nestor Miranda Dominicanos and some Esteban Carrera 10 Anos!


----------



## Ducrider

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



arodgers said:


> Fiver of VSG Illusions (Lonsdales) from the monster.


Nice grab. What did they go for?


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



J Daly said:


> Pales in comparison to Scott's. But here's mine. Partagas Shorts. A 10pack to start the journey.


 :thumb:


----------



## redbeerd

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

box of cubao maduros!


----------



## Bigtotoro

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

God of Fire 2007 Carlito Churchhill


----------



## jimjim99

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Ducrider said:


> Nice grab. What did they go for?


39.99


----------



## CHNinja

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Rocky Patel Sungrowns - Best RP EVER!!!


----------



## mhlatke

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 Costa Rica Cigars Maduros
10 RP Sungrowns
10 Don Lino Africa Victoria Falls
Box Man-o'War Ruination Robusto #2
Box Cu-Avana Intenso Torpedos
Box LFD Salomones
It's been a good month so far!


----------



## bbrodnax

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 - RP Edge Maduro 5-packs
3 - RP Vinatage 92 5-packs


----------



## jsnake

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought a box of Nub Maduro


----------



## bxcarracer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A.Fuente Cuban Belicoso
A. Fuente Short Story
601 Black Label
Padron 1964 Exclusivo
Davidoff Fuerte? 
The Game Dominican By Davidoff
Sir Winston Churchill By Davidoff


----------



## brunoslee

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

last week i got a box of Partagas Mille Fleurs (cuban)

just to have something fast to smoke...


----------



## StephenW

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Arturo Fuente Opus X Belicoso XXX Rosado 
Arturo Fuente Opus X Double Corona Rosado
Arturo Fuente Opus X Perfecxion X Rosado
Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Sun Grown
Arturo Fuente Curly Head Natural


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



brunoslee said:


> last week i got a box of Partagas Mille Fleurs (cuban)
> 
> just to have something fast to smoke...


Hey, me too!  Been waiting for forever to see them in stock lol. Oh yeah except mine came today haha. Also got a Trini Coloniales to try.


----------



## MRJ1234

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Rocky Patel 1992


----------



## Coop D

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up that Pepin top 25 sampler


----------



## tpharkman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10er of the Cuabos from the Jam.


----------



## StephenW

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petit Robusto Natural


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ordered too long ago but finally turned up.

Half 50 Cabinet Upmann Magnum 46 07
Half 50 Cabinet RASS 08
10 x Bolivar Royal Coronas 09
15 x Punch Petite Coronations 07
10 x Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos 08
15 x Vegas Robaina Famosos. 09

This is my half of the split with S Vivo.
:nod::nod::nod:


----------



## mhartnett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> Ordered too long ago but finally turned up.
> 
> Half 50 Cabinet Upmann Magnum 46 07
> Half 50 Cabinet RASS 08
> 10 x Bolivar Royal Coronas 09
> 15 x Punch Petite Coronations 07
> 10 x Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos 08
> 15 x Vegas Robaina Famosos. 09
> 
> This is my half of the split with S Vivo.
> :nod::nod::nod:


Wow! If that showed up at my door, I might pass out.


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mhartnett said:


> Wow! If that showed up at my door, I might pass out.


LMAO. My share is installed in the humi's but I am currently luxuriating in Scott's pile.:cowboyic9:


----------



## moznmar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Coop D said:


> Picked up that Pepin top 25 sampler


Where'd you get the Pepin Top 25 Sampler from? CI?


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> Ordered too long ago but finally turned up.
> 
> Half 50 Cabinet Upmann Magnum 46 07
> Half 50 Cabinet RASS 08
> 10 x Bolivar Royal Coronas 09
> 15 x Punch Petite Coronations 07
> 10 x Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos 08
> 15 x Vegas Robaina Famosos. 09
> 
> This is my half of the split with S Vivo.
> :nod::nod::nod:


Shhhhh after last weeks posting people will think I've lost the plot.


----------



## moznmar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just some Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signatures


----------



## whodeeni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Great pickups Fella's!


----------



## Coop D

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



moznmar said:


> Where'd you get the Pepin Top 25 Sampler from? CI?


Yep CI. Was $39.99 shipped. Good smokes for my buddies when they come over


----------



## itsme_timd

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of La Rikky petit robustos.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Don Pepin Garcia 5-Stick Collection $12.99 C.com
,I picked up 3


----------



## Tredegar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*











Box of Nica Libre Exclusivo
2 five packs of 5 Vegas A Anomalies
1 five pack of CAO Moontrance Coronas (for my nephew)
1 tin of Montecristo Memories

All from that evil website......


----------



## Ron1369

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just bought a box of TORANO VIRTUOSO SUNGROWN ROBUSTO and a box of LA PERLA HABANA BLACK PEARL MORADO TORO CAMEROON and I got a great deal on a box of 50 Punch Rare Corojo's for only $100.00

:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Grabbed a box of CAO La Traviata Divinos for $89.95 CHEAP! Had been waiting on them to come back instock and today was my lucky day...


----------



## gator_79

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cbid:
5'er MOW Virtue mini salomon
5'er Padilla Dominus
5'er AB Tempus Quadrum

Haven't had the Virtue yet but $21. for a 5'er seems like a great deal.


----------



## moznmar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

CI:
Cusano 18 Maduro Churchills
Arturo Fuente Don Carlos #3


----------



## reblyell

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

(2) 1/2 lb bags ConservaGel Beads


----------



## Ron1369

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



moznmar said:


> CI:
> Cusano 18 Maduro Churchills
> Arturo Fuente Don Carlos #3


How are those Don Carlos #3's anyhow?? aren't they a mild to medium cigar??


----------



## SeanL

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A parcel arrived in the mail today. It contained a box of Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consuls, a box of ten Casa Fernandez Arsenios and a limited edition sampler of La Aroma de Cuba and San Cristobal (five of each) lanceros.


----------



## Omahaboy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

12 Gurkha Fuerte XO
5 Augusto Reyes Nativo


----------



## JKing

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

601 greenies to go along with my blues and reds, still need to try the blacks
5 Vegas AAA from the jam yesterday


----------



## Detective Kurt Idol

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just recieved a box at the door this morning.

A box of El Titan De Bronze Redemption Sun Grown Belicosos
And a box of Viaje Oro Delicados


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Perdomo lot 23 Toro $28 C.com


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Arrived today, some of the best quality smokes I seen yet. Spot on! Can't wait to fire one up....


----------



## Krish the Fish

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought my first box(es). LFD Airbender Maestro & La Aroma de Cuba Robusto. Two of my go-to cigars.

Next purchase: Mx2 Robusto/CAO Cuban Press Sampler.


----------



## jamesc1995

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got my 25 Nub Connecticut's from Cigar.com plus freebie 5 pack of Perdomo. Great deal at $75.


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jspilon said:


> Placed an order today... I think I went loose a bit
> 
> - 2x A.J. Fernandez Dirty Dozen Sampler
> Padilla Achilles, Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet, Nica Libre, La Herencia Cubana, Man O' War, Gurkha's Park Avenue, La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte, 5 Vegas Triple-A, Man O' War Ruination, Graycliff Turbo, Man O' War Virtue and Diesel
> 
> - 1x Padilla Top Ten Sampler
> two each of 1932, Achilles, Miami, Series '68 and Obsidian
> 
> - 1x Cigar.com Mixed Sampler (7 Cigars.. home blend)
> 
> - 1x 5 pack of Nub Connecticut 460
> 
> - 1 box La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Toro
> 
> - 1 box Oliva Serie O Robusto
> 
> - 1 box Devil's Weed Nicot Connecticut Corona Grande
> 
> - 5ct Herf-a-dor


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

*5 Vegas Limitada '10 Belicoso - 10 Cigars $28*
*Cigars,Vahe Gerard $22*


----------



## whodeeni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## StephenW

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just put in an order for a box of Tatuaje Red Tubos.


----------



## Vindi

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just pulled the trigger on this. I'll post pics once they arrive.

*ROMEO SHORT CHURCHILLS (single)* 2 
*PUNCH PUNCH (single)* 2 
*SAN CRISTOBAL LA FUERZA (single)* 2 
*H.UPMAN MAGNUM 46 (single)* 2 
*RAMON ALLONES SPECIALLY SELECTED* 1 box
*BOLIVAR BELICOSOS FINOS* 1 box
First CC order. Can't wait.


----------



## Suzza

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 of these: Samplers

I couldnt pass up such a great deal!


----------



## Chico57

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Visited a local b&m today and stumbled upon half a box of Perfection X cigars. Naturally I was forced into buying 4. One to smoke soon and three to age for a couple of years. Yea, like that's going to happen.


----------



## Christ

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Isla del Sol. Infused but not overpowering. Box as FILLED with tobacco leaves as well. Nice packaging.


----------



## Krish the Fish

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Tatuaje Black Tubos & Box of Tatuaje Red Tubos.

2 Opus X Double Robustos.


----------



## Reef Keeper

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 God of Fire by Carlito
6 RP Edge
2 RP 1992
1 Alec Bradley Family Blend


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Punch Uppercut Robusto 
Nub Maduro 460
Punch Rothschild

was gifted a 
Macanudo 1968
La Gloria Cubana Cubana Artesanos de Tabaqueros


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

NICE SCORE Whodeeni!!!

Give us a review when you get one of those babies fired up. I've been anious to hear about these.


----------



## bdeuce22

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Anejo 48s and 49s
Opus Sharks
Cohiba Robustos
Brickhouse Robustos


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

OpusX Super Belicoso
Padron 1964 Anniversary Terpedo
Brick House Robusto


----------



## StephenW

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up my first Nub today.


----------



## tebone673

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of 5 Vegas 'A' Anomaly. PC is becoming my new favorite size.


----------



## aroma

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

singles from a B&M:

Padron Aniversario 1964 Maduro exclusivo
La Riqueza Cabinet (not box pressed) petit robusto
Torano Exodus 1959 50 YEARS torpedo 5.5x52
Arturo Fuente Sun Grown Chateau Queen B torpedo
Perdomo ESV 1991 Connecticut regente


----------



## moznmar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just purchased a 5 pack of Cohiba Robusto Naturals for $24.98 shipped from Cigar Monster.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Pigs, the Flying kind, in a box.


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5'er AF Hemmingway Signature
5'er RyJ Reserve Maduro Robusto
5'er MoW Virtue Toro
5'er Diesel Unholy Cocktail Torpedo
5'er Perdomo Ten Torpedo Sampler (for Pops)

...remember kids...buy more than what you smoke


----------



## BaldBassist

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Came today from the DailyCigarDeal. Puffin time!!


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

What are those? What size? Looks tasty.


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Pigs, the Flying kind, in a box.


Mmmmmm those are good!
Also, holy crap you actually bought some NC's?!


----------



## Krish the Fish

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 Pack of Opus X Reserva d'Chateau. Great price, so I had to snag.


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ckay said:


> What are those? What size? Looks tasty.


Look like Greycliff Expresso... robusto?


----------



## jakecartier3

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 x 5 Vegas Triple A
2 x Rocky Patel Decade
2 x Rocky Patel 1992
2 x Rocky Patel Sungrown
1 x Padilla 1932
1 x Graycliff 1666


----------



## Ndimarco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow I havent posted in a long time, but to my defense I am deployed in the middle east. Anyway I just picked up

A Box of Viaje Skull and Bones
A Box of Tatuaje El Triunfador No. 4

I cant wait to get home and burn em up!


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BaldBassist said:


> Came today from the DailyCigarDeal. Puffin time!!
> 
> View attachment 31971


I wanted to jump on those SOOO bad. Damn this no buying cigars for a month lol.


----------



## tpharkman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cubao No.5 (10er)
Mi Barrio (Test Flight)
GH2 (5er)
5 Vegas Triple A (10er)


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

8 RyJ Reserva Reals + Free Xi2 cutter
1 Box of Arganese CL3 Robustos
1 Box Partagas Mille Fleurs



StephenW said:


> JR Cigars has got some pretty sweet promos for Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real "box" purchases. They're being extremely liberal with what they consider a "box" to be.
> 
> Free Xikar XI2 cutter: JRCigars.com: Current Deals
> 
> Free 15-cigar Travel Humidor: JRCigars.com: Current Deals
> 
> Free Dual-Flame Cigar Savor Torch: JRCigars.com: Current Deals


Thank StephenW For the NC RyJ deals!


----------



## EdATX

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 more Padron 45ths and a 5er of some 8 year old Padron Exclusivo's..


----------



## jeepthing

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 - 5 Vegas Series 'A' Apocalypse 
5 - Perdomo Reserve Limited Oscuro 'R' 
5 - Sol Cubano Torpedo Maduro
6 - 5 Vgas Gold Torpedo
6 - 5 Vegas Classic Torpedo


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



eyesack said:


> Mmmmmm those are good!
> Also, holy crap you actually bought some NC's?!


HEY NOW!!! Holy Crap, You're still alive?
I guess everyone bailed on me after I "voiced" my opinion the last time we all got together.

How you doin' Isaac?
I hope all is well and you are enjoying the working life.
It takes up alot of your time doesn't it.

and YES, I still buy NC's, I just don't usually tell anyone hahahahahaha.

Lets burn one real soon. I'd love to check out that place in Merchantville I think you said it was. Maybe an Saturday afternoon Smoke.

What have you been buying lately?
I really haven't been purchasing at all.


----------



## Cigargeant

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yesterday from the B&M (3 for 2 Tuesdays :dude
3-Brick House Robusto
3-Oliva Series O Robusto


----------



## Khanman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of La Aroma de Cuba Rubosto's from Atlantic Cigar.


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> HEY NOW!!! Holy Crap, You're still alive?
> I guess everyone bailed on me after I "voiced" my opinion the last time we all got together.
> 
> How you doin' Isaac?
> I hope all is well and you are enjoying the working life.
> It takes up alot of your time doesn't it.
> 
> and YES, I still buy NC's, I just don't usually tell anyone hahahahahaha.
> 
> Lets burn one real soon. I'd love to check out that place in Merchantville I think you said it was. Maybe an Saturday afternoon Smoke.
> 
> What have you been buying lately?
> I really haven't been purchasing at all.


Haha yep, still alive! Andddd about that working life... lol I'll tell you about that when we meet up. That shit was terrible lol. If you want, stop by my house Saturday night bro, having a bbq for graduation and I bought a box of H. Upmann Mag48 LE's just for the occasion! Starts @ 4:30 but I figure sticks'll be starting to get lit a little later around 7 or 8ish. If not, I'm down for Sunday during the day!

Other than that, I'm on a spending freeze, so naturally I bought the last 4 OpusX Love Affairs at Holts, a La Aurora Cameroon tubo at another place, an Opus PL at Churchills, then a box of Party MF's, 8 RyJ Reserva Reals + Xi2 cutter, and then last night I pulled the trigger on a box of Arganese CL3's.

Ok, for real this time, I'm on a spending freeze!:biglaugh: (After I buy a box of RyJ Mille Fleurs!)

Also nah man, I don't think everyone bailed; John started working like 1000 hours a week and shit. I shot up there last Sunday kinda impromptu and that's how I know what a pig of the flying variety tastes like haha! We gotta get the group back together man!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hey Isaac,
Glad to hear from you.
If you don't mind I'd love to burn one Saturday night. 
I don't want to crash your BBQ but I could make an appearance around 7-8. 
Would that be good?

Actually Sunday sounds pretty good also.

B


----------



## Krish the Fish

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2x Oliva Serie V Double Toro (to test it out & see if I want a box of the double robs. short answer is no.)
1x La Aroma de Cuba Immensa (have a box of the robustos on the way, wanted to savor a bit more)
1x Tatuaje Black Tubo (have a box on the way, wanted to know what I was getting myself into)
1x Tatuaje Verocu Tubo (see black tubo description)


----------



## StephenW

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went to pick up some butane today and also grabbed some tasty treats...

1 x Flying Pig
1 x AF Short Story


----------



## Titus9000

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A humidor and heartfelt beads so that I can finally start buying more than one single at a time  I need to wait until the 26th (because hearfelt is closed until then) for all of the stuff to come in and THEN I need to patiently season the humidor. :ballchain: Hopefully this good cigar karma comes back around. ipe:


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I bought another humi(50ct) to season, and put some Perdomos in for a Father's Day. Also bought a few HF beads to start making the transition for my humis, and to set up the new one for my dad.


----------



## StephenW

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



eyesack said:


> 8 RyJ Reserva Reals + Free Xi2 cutter
> 1 Box of Arganese CL3 Robustos
> 1 Box Partagas Mille Fleurs
> 
> Thank StephenW For the NC RyJ deals!


Awesome. I've read good things about the RyJ Reserva Reals. Will place an order myself too. :biggrin:


----------



## Krish the Fish

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up 4 God of Fire Don Carlos Robustos on Cbid for a ridiculous price (or so I thought...)


----------



## Olaries

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Graycliff G2's, they are very creamy and will be my daily summer smoke. Plus a bundle (60) of Banditos sweets, small rough looking quick smoke with good flavor.


----------



## J Daly

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Man O' War Figurados for a really good price.


----------



## cigarlvr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got a 5 pack of the Viaje Skull and Bones. Just fired one up and they really nailed this one with some great flavor and a nice kick to it.


----------



## kRaZe15

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just picked up a few rp's from mr patel himself at a local b&m. 2 sun grown's 2 1999's, 1990, patel brothers, and also 2 lp flying pigs. no more lunch money for the week...


----------



## PufPufPass

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

bought 5ver Pedormo 10th anny maddy robustos of the monster today $13 shipped

Opus X Fuente Fuente $12

Oliva V Especial Lancero $5

AF SG Beli $6

La Traviata Toro $5.50

Padron Maddies a bunch


----------



## chaldean

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

that deal for the 8 ryjs and the xi2 seems like it cant be beat can it?


----------



## hilasmos

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

8x 5 Vegas 'A'
3x 5 Vegas Cask Strength
3x 5 Vegas Classic
3x 5 Vegas Gold
3x 5 Vegas Miami
4x Alec Bradley Maxx
1x Ashton VSG robusto
1x Man O' War robusto
4x Nica Libre
4x Olivia Serie 'O'
1x Padron 2000
4x Perdomo Habano
4x RP The Edge
1x RP 1990
1x RP 1992
1x Ashton ESG
1x CAO Great Eight Sampler


----------



## louistogie

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a box of Partagas black label clasico. And a fiver of the Oliva connecticut reserve robusto. I already hate cbid lol.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

25 Johnny -O's should be here tomorrow i hope.


----------



## StephenW

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The postman cometh. These babies smell delicious.


----------



## jakecartier3

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got a new cutter.


----------



## StephenW

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Feels like Christmas today. UPS just dropped off my Oregon Scientific Weather-500 + additional temperature/humidity remote sensor. Already being salt tested.


----------



## dubels

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


















Rocky Patel Decade Edicion Limitada. The same Decade binder but with a maduro wrapper from the Patel Bros. 
Only 250 boxes of each size made. Great smoke wish I had money for more.


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

^^^^ Those look awesome Alex:thumb: Great pickup!


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Flying Pigs and some other sticks. Sorry for the bad image quality had to shoot it with the telephoto as the other lens is getting repaired.


----------



## Krish the Fish

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

They finally came in:


----------



## PunchMan6

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just received in the mail today:
20 bundle of Gran Habano Corojo #5 Vintage 2002
20 bundle of Fumas by Padilla
my first box!!! Arganese CL3 Robusto
and a 5'er of Padilla Achilles Robusto

65 great sticks for $112!!!! Not bad, huh!!!!

By the way, that was my first box purchase!!! It was a great deal, couldn't resist...slipping, slipping..........


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 5packs Padilla Obsidian Belicoso, Maduro C.com for $25


----------



## StephenW

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Krish the Fish said:


> They finally came in:


Very nice pickup!


----------



## SeanL

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Krish the Fish said:


> They finally came in:


Were those from the CigarPlace sale the other day?


----------



## jakecartier3

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

In the mail today I got:
A new 100 ct humidor
A bundle (25) of Perdomo Frescos
An Olivia Gold


----------



## eljimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Arturo Fuente Anejo #50 and 4 Opus X Perfecxion X


----------



## Krish the Fish

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



SeanL said:


> Were those from the CigarPlace sale the other day?


yes sir.

Smoked a Liga Privada earlier today (no. 9 robusto). I like.


----------



## cigarlvr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got these and man are they good. So rich and strong with great flavor. Can't say this taste like any other Viaje cigar out there and this might be the best of them yet.


----------



## skore129

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yesterday I got 9 Acid 5's on a deal with CI, Have not tried them yet but read some good reviews before hitting the buy button. hopefully it will be a nice score.


----------



## Blacklog_angler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well I got the Whytner SNO 28 bottle hooked up and got in my 1lb 65% beads and Avallo Accumonitor. Just waiting on the shelves from Chuck at Chasador. Sounds like hes backed up with Edgestar shelves which is what I needed.

Just placed an order to fill it up it was nice to be able to order several boxes but the wife is going to kill me when she sees the bank statement.

1 Box Fuente 8-5-8 Maduro
1 Box Ashton VSG Wizards
1 Box Oliva Master Blend 3's -Torpedos
1 Box Padron 1926 #9's Maduro
1 Box Padron 1964 Exclusivos Maduro

It's like Christmas all over again. :cowboyic9: Will post some picks when I get the shelves and new boxes in.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just won on cbid

The Full-Bodied Frenzy includes:
4 - Man O' War Ruination Belicoso (5.75" x 56)
4 - Perdomo Oscuro Epicure (6" x 50)
4 - Cu-Avana Intenso Toro (6" x 52)
4 - Graycliff G2 Turbo (6" x 60)
4 - 5 Vegas Cask-Strength (6" x 52)

The Cohiba Holiday Cigar Collection includes:
2 - Cohiba Celebramos (5.75" x 50)
2 - Cohiba Black Celebramos (5.75" x 50)
2 - Cohiba Puro Dominicana Celebramos (5.75" x 50)
1 - Cohiba Torch Lighter

The Oliva 5-Star #2 Sampler includes:
1 - Oliva Serie 'G' Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Oliva Master Blends III Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Oliva Serie 'O' Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Oliva Serie 'O' Robusto Maduro (5" x 50)
1 - Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto (5" x 50)


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Blacklog_angler said:


> Well I got the Whytner SNO 28 bottle hooked up and got in my 1lb 65% beads and Avallo Accumonitor. Just waiting on the shelves from Chuck at Chasador. Sounds like hes backed up with Edgestar shelves which is what I needed.
> 
> Just placed an order to fill it up it was nice to be able to order several boxes but the wife is going to kill me when she sees the bank statement.
> 
> 1 Box Fuente 8-5-8 Maduro
> 1 Box Ashton VSG Wizards
> 1 Box Oliva Master Blend 3's -Torpedos
> 1 Box Padron 1926 #9's Maduro
> 1 Box Padron 1964 Exclusivos Maduro
> 
> It's like Christmas all over again. :cowboyic9: Will post some picks when I get the shelves and new boxes in.


Very Very Nice


----------



## Plop007

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack of Victor Sinclair Vintage

and 5 pack of 5 Vegas Classics


----------



## swingerofbirches

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Oliva Serie O Natural Toro
1 Pinar Del Rio Sun Grown Robusto
1 Cusano LXI Robusto
1 Carlos Torano Roots Run Deep Toro
1 Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Sun Grown

... and my brother bought a LFD Salomon and gave it to me after we left!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Johnny-O sampler


----------



## Krish the Fish

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

ST Dupont Maxijet Matte Black.


----------



## Magnate

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Johnny-O sampler





Krish the Fish said:


> ST Dupont Maxijet Matte Black.


NICE!!


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Skull n Bones
10 Tres Harmanos hand rolls from NOLA
5 Hemingway Signatures
5 RyJ Reserve Maduros


----------



## jimjim99

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ckay said:


> 10 Skull n Bones
> 10 Tres Harmanos hand rolls from NOLA
> 5 Hemingway Signatures
> 5 RyJ Reserve Maduros


Nice.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped in at the B&M today only wanting to buy a Padron 2000 nat and sit down and smoke, I should of known better and left with this...

I've never had an Anjeo so I picked up two for $13 ea. not bad. Also never have used a punch so I got a cheap'o.


----------



## gehrig97

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went a little Pepin crazy... just ordered:

El Triunfador New Line Sampler of 6
Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Line Sampler
NHC Seleccion Limitada 6 Pack Sampler
My Father Le Bijou Petit Robusto 5 Pack


----------



## Scott W.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Grabbed me a box of Boli Belicoso Finos, a box of RASS, a Cohiba Robusto Single and a Siglo IV single.


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My box of RASCC and 10 secretos came today - tiny little suckers...


----------



## BigKev77

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A couple 50ct humidors
Xikar cutter
new beads(trying the ConservaGel beads)
box PSD4
cab Party Shorts
25 JLP Cazadores


----------



## jimjim99

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gehrig97 said:


> Went a little Pepin crazy... just ordered:
> 
> El Triunfador New Line Sampler of 6
> Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Line Sampler
> NHC Seleccion Limitada 6 Pack Sampler
> My Father Le Bijou Petit Robusto 5 Pack


Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## hilasmos

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Received yesterday

2 - CAO L'Anniversaire Cameroon Robusto
2 - CAO Criollo Pato 
2 - CAO Italia Ciao 
2 - CAO 'VR' Totem 
1 - Ashton ESG Rubusto

and bidding again today


----------



## Nikkokicko

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Finally after some snafu with the post office over here I received: 
Partagas - Churchills de Luxe 
1

Romeo y Julieta - Prince of Wales 
1

Serie V, Belicoso 
1

Interesting interesting, trying to find out what I like.


----------



## cigarlvr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Happy to say I got Box #2! The first box is smoke very quickly


----------



## Blacklog_angler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Should be a good holiday weekend!


----------



## Blacklog_angler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

More Pics


----------



## woodted

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Love the Wizards!!


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Matt Very Very nice pick up


----------



## BigKev77

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just a couple JLP Cazadores (5x5)


----------



## Krish the Fish

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought a box of Liga Privada No. 9 robs, and the LFD DL-660 Maduros. My S.T. Dupont should arrive tomorrow (my apartment doorbell isn't working & i was home when the FedEx guy came by)... and my 4 God of Fire 2006 Carlitos may come by the end of the week. Hopefully I'll have my beads by next Tuesday, but chances are slim.


----------



## Blacklog_angler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> Matt Very Very nice pick up


Thank you sir. I have been waiting a very long time to be able to look in my humidor and select among my favs.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2- 5Vegas Miami Churchills
2- 5Vegas Limatada 2010
1- Cammacho PreEmbargo


----------



## Blacklog_angler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Krish the Fish said:


> Just bought a box of Liga Privada No. 9 robs, and the LFD DL-660 Maduros. My S.T. Dupont should arrive tomorrow (my apartment doorbell isn't working & i was home when the FedEx guy came by)... and my 4 God of Fire 2006 Carlitos may come by the end of the week. Hopefully I'll have my beads by next Tuesday, but chances are slim.


Nice purchase on the Liga Privada's. Been waiting for the Toros to come back in stock. The only boxes I can find are the 48 counts.


----------



## Blacklog_angler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



woodted said:


> Love the Wizards!!


Yea definitly one of my go to smokes.


----------



## Dr. Nick

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



cigarlvr said:


> Happy to say I got Box #2! The first box is smoke very quickly


Ooooooo where, where? I love me some Viaje's!!!!

I ordered a 5er of Camacho Liberty 09s today. Don't you love it when you buy from a site and they actually process and ship the same day! What I think was a good deal, 5 for ~$56. Thank you H&H, you never disappoint.


----------



## Krish the Fish

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Blacklog_angler said:


> Nice purchase on the Liga Privada's. Been waiting for the Toros to come back in stock. The only boxes I can find are the 48 counts.


I was actually looking at those (I think Drew Estates calls them the "Parejo" for the No. 9), but I'm a big fan of the robusto size, because since I'm in college, I don't really have the time to set aside for a good 1.5 hour cigar enough times to justify a box...

Also, picked up a box of CAO Mx2s in the robusto size (what a surprise) off the bid site for a great price. So that's 3 boxes that ship out for me tomorrow :dude: can't wait for them to arrive! (also, my S.T. Dupont Maxijet & my other 4 God of Fires arrive tomorrow. Good day)


----------



## jimjim99

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



cigarlvr said:


> Happy to say I got Box #2! The first box is smoke very quickly


NiCe!


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Blacklog_angler said:


> Should be a good holiday weekend!


Holy Peter...


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just in...









I suppose I should've lined the bands up a bit better. Plus another box of Pigs arrived with some tag alongs, thanks Eric!!


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



s_vivo said:


> Just in...


Come to Daddy! Very Nice.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Partagas Black Crystal Tubos

Csonka Smoker Cloaker Air Purifier - Original

10 HUMI-CARE Portable Humidification Pillows - Set of 10

Oliva 5-Star #2 Sampler - 5 Cigars
1 - Oliva Serie 'G' Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Oliva Master Blends III Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Oliva Serie 'O' Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Oliva Serie 'O' Robusto Maduro (5" x 50)
1 - Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto (5" x 50)

Cohiba Holiday Cigar Collection - 6 Cigars and Lighter
2 - Cohiba Celebramos (5.75" x 50)
2 - Cohiba Black Celebramos (5.75" x 50)
2 - Cohiba Puro Dominicana Celebramos (5.75" x 50)
1 - Cohiba Torch Lighter

The Full-Bodied Frenzy Sampler - 20 Cigars
4 - Man O' War Ruination Belicoso (5.75" x 56)
4 - Perdomo Oscuro Epicure (6" x 50)
4 - Cu-Avana Intenso Toro (6" x 52)
4 - Graycliff G2 Turbo (6" x 60)
4 - 5 Vegas Cask-Strength (6" x 52)


----------



## MurphysLaw

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a few yesterday: Illusione Nosotros, La Aurora 107, and a Liga Privada T52


----------



## tebone673

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Nestor Miranda Special Selection Rosado Coffee Break


----------



## BigKev77

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of RASS. My last purchase for a while. I hope. I've spent about a thousand the past two weeks.


----------



## cigarlvr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice Pickup!










I suppose I should've lined the bands up a bit better. Plus another box of Pigs arrived with some tag alongs, thanks Eric!![/QUOTE]


----------



## BigKev77

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice on the Behike!!!!!!!!!!! Nice Nice Nice!!!!


----------



## Amlique

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those Cohiba smokes are fake. Trust me, I know.

So you should just give them away. All to me of course. I enjoy fake Cuban cigars. Thanks in advance.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

mmm... Scott... mmm...


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Amlique said:


> Those Cohiba smokes are fake. Trust me, I know.
> 
> So you should just give them away. All to me of course. I enjoy fake Cuban cigars. Thanks in advance.


FAKES!!!!!! NOOOOO, could they somehow start contaminating the other cigars in my humidor?? :help: Please help, do you have a special facility for disposing of these fakes?? I don't know what to do............:fear::behindsofa:


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



s_vivo said:


> FAKES!!!!!! NOOOOO, could they somehow start contaminating the other cigars in my humidor?? :help: Please help, do you have a special facility for disposing of these fakes?? I don't know what to do............:fear::behindsofa:


The first instance of glasstop Behikes. Gotta love scott.


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bundle of 25 - Indian Tabac Ltd. Reserve Buffalo
5 Pack - Rocky Patel Decade Toro
5 Pack - Rocky Patel Sungrown Torpedo
5 Pack - Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Toro
5 Pack - CAO Brazilia Gol!
2x5 Pack - Man O War Ruination Belicoso
1 Gurkha Centurian Perfecto
1 La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Salomon


----------



## Plop007

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Pack of 5 Vegas Classics.

-Kyle


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



kenelbow said:


> Bundle of 25 - Indian Tabac Ltd. Reserve Buffalo
> 5 Pack - Rocky Patel Decade Toro
> 5 Pack - Rocky Patel Sungrown Torpedo
> 5 Pack - Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Toro
> 5 Pack - CAO Brazilia Gol!
> 2x5 Pack - Man O War Ruination Belicoso
> 1 Gurkha Centurian Perfecto
> 1 La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Salomon


That's my kind of purchase Ken. Well done!!!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I recently won and received a bundle Calle Ocho Churchills from CBID. I had tried two in the past and I found the flavor interesting enough to buy a bundle.:wave:


----------



## bogner

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

my first cigar purchase in 2010!!

1 bottle of Ron Botran Solera 18 years 40% 
3x Por Larranaga Petit Coronas 
2x Montecristo Edmundo AT (Tubos) (one for my wifes grandad who turns 75, and one for me ) 
3x H. Upmann Connaisseur No. 1


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> Cohiba Holiday Cigar Collection - 6 Cigars and Lighter
> 2 - Cohiba Celebramos (5.75" x 50)
> 2 - Cohiba Black Celebramos (5.75" x 50)
> 2 - Cohiba Puro Dominicana Celebramos (5.75" x 50)
> 1 - Cohiba Torch Lighter


Hate to say it but I think those Cohiba's might be fake. The bands look wrong to me. There are not enough rows of dots and the coloring of the band itself seems a little dark.:dunno::new_all_coholic: ROTFLMAO. Nice buy mate, enjoy your smokes.:roll:


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



kenelbow said:


> 5 Pack - Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Toro
> 5 Pack - CAO Brazilia Gol!


Mnnnmmmmmnnnnn. Nice Smokes there!


----------



## jimjim99

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bogner said:


> my first cigar purchase in 2010!!
> 
> 1 bottle of Ron Botran Solera 18 years 40%
> 3x Por Larranaga Petit Coronas
> 2x Montecristo Edmundo AT (Tubos) (one for my wifes grandad who turns 75, and one for me )
> 3x H. Upmann Connaisseur No. 1


nice!


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bogner said:


> my first cigar purchase in 2010!!
> 
> 1 bottle of Ron Botran Solera 18 years 40%
> 3x Por Larranaga Petit Coronas
> 2x Montecristo Edmundo AT (Tubos) (one for my wifes grandad who turns 75, and one for me )
> 3x H. Upmann Connaisseur No. 1


Enjoy the Edmundo, one of my favorite cigars.:tu:ss


----------



## Amlique

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



s_vivo said:


> FAKES!!!!!! NOOOOO, could they somehow start contaminating the other cigars in my humidor?? :help: Please help, do you have a special facility for disposing of these fakes?? I don't know what to do............:fear::behindsofa:


Sir, SIR! DON'T PANIC! The situation could be MUCH worse, as I may not have noticed this post in time. Yes, I do have a special facility for disposing of such fake cigars. I have a special holding tank made of a specific plant material that, similarly to nuclear power plant waste, must be contained for many years to allow for the break down of fakyness over time. I like to call this process "Rest". Then after the appropriate "Rest" each fake cigar will be individually burned, very slowly to minimize any environmental contamination. Because I found you on a forum that I am a part of, I will take on the problem for you free of charge. You're welcome.


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

"fakyness" I love it, now where even inventing technical terms.


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Amlique said:


> Sir, SIR! DON'T PANIC! The situation could be MUCH worse, as I may not have noticed this post in time. Yes, I do have a special facility for disposing of such fake cigars. I have a special holding tank made of a specific plant material that, similarly to nuclear power plant waste, must be contained for many years to allow for the break down of fakyness over time. I like to call this process "Rest". Then after the appropriate "Rest" each fake cigar will be individually burned, very slowly to minimize any environmental contamination. Because I found you on a forum that I am a part of, I will take on the problem for you free of charge. You're welcome.


Amatuer! I have a "Resting" tank but also possess an "Ageing" tank that is wrapped in plutonium and stellite boron. It is quite capable of holding said cigars for at least their half life and after that I'm sure if we extracted them from the protective murk encasing them that they would be banned by then.


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Frodo said:


> That's my kind of purchase Ken. Well done!!!





Tashaz said:


> Mnnnmmmmmnnnnn. Nice Smokes there!


Thanks guys. With the exception of the Brazilias, these are all new smokes to me that I've been wanting to try. It will be hard to resist them during the holiday weekend, but I must let them rest!


----------



## Acesfull

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



















My 10er of the Ligas quickly went to a 9er


----------



## JeffyB

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up last night at the local B&M a Camacho Corojo Maduro Toro, Siglo LR Maduro VI, AF Short Story and LFD Reserva Especial El Jocko No. 2 for the weekend.


----------



## jimjim99

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Acesfull said:


> My 10er of the Ligas quickly went to a 9er


Waw!


----------



## StephenW

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Perdomo Vector Thundra lighter. Finally caught it on CM!


----------



## cigarlvr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pickup on those cigars. I see you enjoy strong flavor cigars and they are some of the greats!


Acesfull said:


> My 10er of the Ligas quickly went to a 9er


----------



## StephenW

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a box of AF Short Story from CM. Pretty sweet for $99.98.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Alec Bradley Family Blend D3 .......... just one.


----------



## SeanL

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Coronado by La Flor double toros. Cigar Place had a sale and they were marked down by 20%. I am really looking forward to trying one!


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped by my 2 local(1I did not even know was there) B&M's and picked up a bunch:

1 Joya De Nicaragua Antano
1 LA Riqueza Robusto
1 Murcielago Rothschild
2 CAO LA Traviata Divinos
1 CAO LA Traviata Radiante
2 Padron 3000 MAduros (1 I smoked on the way home (Delicious))
1 CAO Italia ciro
2 Blue LAbel 601
2 Green LAbel 601
2 Cubao Madura Belicosio
2 LA Aroma Robustos
2 LA AromaTorpedos
2 Occidental Reserve Robustos (to try at lunch time)

Just trying to see what I want to fill my new Humi with!:ask:


----------



## whodeeni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

When I read your post i started saying to myself he must not
live near a b&m if those came from the post office. Where do 
you live bro, and what do you "think" you like? I'll put a package
together for you. Just PM me.



Nikkokicko said:


> Finally after some snafu with the post office over here I received:
> Partagas - Churchills de Luxe
> 1
> 
> Romeo y Julieta - Prince of Wales
> 1
> 
> Serie V, Belicoso
> 1
> 
> Interesting interesting, trying to find out what I like.


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Man O' War Ruination Belicoso
10 2006 God of Fire Carlito Piramide
50ct Glasstop Humidor for my regular smokes


----------



## xJaCkSlApx

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Java Maduros and 5 Java lattes


----------



## Krish the Fish

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A Box of CAO Brazilia Gol!
A Box of My Father Le Bijou 1922 Robustos
& A Nub sampler @ FSS


----------



## Plop007

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack of Gran Habano 3 Siglos


----------



## AZlooker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack of Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Classic Perfecto
15 pack of Medina 1959 Miami
CAO Black Conmemorativo
5 Pack of NUB Habano

no more room at the inn and I just bought another humidor! I am in so much trouble!:frown:


----------



## baggersteve

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box Saint Louis Rey 
1 box Cain Habano
4 pack sampler Punch
5 pack Cain "F"

Bought from the trucker friendly Tobacco Box in Rockwall, Tx.


----------



## jeepthing

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up some Nub Conn and RP Edge


----------



## bhxhhcz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

a 10 box of Padron Family Reserve 45th Anniversary Maduro.. I love these! This is the "first" box of cigars to make it into my new humidor. :smoke2:

First post!!! LOL.


----------



## 96Brigadier

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just put an order in for a box of San Cristobal de la Habana La Fuerza, a box of Partagas Shorts, a box of Trinidad Reyes, and a fiver of Juan Lopez Seleccion No.2. Should be here Thursday.


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

4 FF Opus X Super Belicoso


----------



## 4pistonjosh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

God of fire sampler with cutter
FF opus X
partagas shorts(had to try these)


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

After the fun I had at my local B & M, My bro in law came by yesterday with a Greycliff sampler pack and 2 Gurkha Grand Reserve Churchill Maduro.


----------



## smokin'Jef

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

CAO Brazilia box-press x 3
CAO maduro red label x 5
La Gloria Cubana Serie R maduro No.4 x 3


----------



## weezel32

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










The barber pole was a 10x48 rolled in the little shop I got these at. Bout two hours in and I was only about 1/2 way through it and on the floor. I had been in the sun all day and only had beer to drink, so I probably should have held off.


----------



## Adoro Puros

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just tried the Sancho Panza Double Maduro in the Escudero size.

I really like this smoke. :thumb:

Cheap, great aroma, med-full bodied, nice burn and a nice ring gauge (54).

All in all, I have to agree with Puff.com on this stick.


----------



## bhxhhcz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

On my way back from an appointment, I just stopped in a B & M that is normally out of my way. I picked up a few A Fuente Anejo Reseva Xtra Viejo for $10.00 per stick, and a Oliva G Maduro Churchill for 6.00.


----------



## php007

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up the following on a few different forums.

2 boxes of Anejo 77 Sharks
1 Box of Oliva Ovation Blue band
1 box of Davidoff 100 anni Robusto


----------



## hilasmos

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Drew Estate Legends
5 Ashton Aged Maduros
5 RP Double Maduro Lanceros


----------



## Ron1369

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just bought 2 boxes of the Punch 5T tissue wrapped Robusto's and 2 Cask Aged Barrels of the Bolivar Cofradia Maduro. 
I also bought a box of the Ramon Allones Reserve Robusto's , which are a really nice stick.
If you have not tried the Bolivar's, you should, they are some of the best cigars I have tried.
:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## Wigwam_Motel

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

this week? shhhh; 2 box la ricky no 3 ; 1 box of lfd double press ; 1 box lgc tabaqueros ; 1 box emerald's ; 1 box family blend ab vr1 20ct ; 1 box nic libre & some singles.


----------



## bhxhhcz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up the CRA cigar sampler #2. Nice selection!


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My Father sampler

1 - Don Pepin Garcia My Father No. 1 (5.25" x 54)
1 - Don Pepin Garcia My Father No. 2 (5.5" x 54)
1 - Don Pepin Garcia My Father No. 3 (6" x 49)
1 - Don Pepin Garcia My Father No. 4 (7.5" x 38)
1 - Don Pepin Garcia My Father Cedros Cervantes (6.5" x 44)
1 - Don Pepin Garcia My Father Cedros Eminentes (5.6" x 46) 
Top shelf taster 8

2 - Padilla Miami Salomon (7.25" x 57)
2 - Arganese UNO Puro (6" x 60)
2 - Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum (5.5" x 55)
2 - Jose Dominguez Sig. Series Lonsdale (6" x 44)

3 Cabaiguan belicoso

5 pack Punch Uppercut toro

Big Brand All Star Sampler
1 - Montecristo Platinum Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Romeo y Julieta 1875 Exhibicion #3 (6" x 50)
1 - Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Onyx Reserve Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Don Diego Toro (6" x 50)
1 - H. Upmann Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Santa Damiana No. 600 (6" x 50)
1 - Royal Jamaica Gold Toro (6" x 50


----------



## CaptainJeebes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> My Father sampler
> 
> 1 - Don Pepin Garcia My Father No. 1 (5.25" x 54)
> 1 - Don Pepin Garcia My Father No. 2 (5.5" x 54)
> 1 - Don Pepin Garcia My Father No. 3 (6" x 49)
> 1 - Don Pepin Garcia My Father No. 4 (7.5" x 38)
> 1 - Don Pepin Garcia My Father Cedros Cervantes (6.5" x 44)
> 1 - Don Pepin Garcia My Father Cedros Eminentes (5.6" x 46)
> Top shelf taster 8


Where did you pick this up and how much?


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



CaptainJeebes said:


> Where did you pick this up and how much?


Famous $50 father's day sale


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> Famous $50


Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 902000


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Padilla Miami Robusto 10pk $35


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Going a little trigger happy there Luke?


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



harley33 said:


> Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 902000


I saw that as I was opening my box today,some jerk is going to run the price up


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> Going a little trigger happy there Luke?


I have a couple more items on my check list to get my humidor where i want it


----------



## Krish the Fish

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just had 4 boxes & a sampler come in:

My Father Le Bijou 1922 robusto
Liga Privada No. 9 robusto oscuro
CAO Brazilia Gol!
La Flor Dominicana DL-660 Maduro
& the Nub 460 sampler.

And no space in my humi. had to take my trays out for this... :-(


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Krish the Fish said:


> Just had 4 boxes & a sampler come in:
> 
> My Father Le Bijou 1922 robusto
> Liga Privada No. 9 robusto oscuro
> CAO Brazilia Gol!
> La Flor Dominicana DL-660 Maduro
> & the Nub 460 sampler.
> 
> And no space in my humi. had to take my trays out for this... :-(


:fish2: I have space LOL ,I like everything you ordered


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Two Nestor Special Selection Coffee Break
Two My Father #1

Found a shop near my office that has online prices. Finally!


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> :fish2: I have space LOL ,I like everything you ordered


Little hygrometer crazy there?


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> Little hygrometer crazy there?


tring to keep a close watch on RH levels ,the eight draws in the middle screws everything up ,I'm not getting good air flow ,it's a little damp in the midwest.every time I open the door it jumps up to 73% .65% beads is not helping they lag behind the Hydra (shoot the hydra don't even run).I'm adding another fan ,I hope that works.


----------



## Magnate

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

pics or shenanigans, I say. Let's see 'em fellas, c'mon!!


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Whats my latest purchase? Chris's soul.(You did ask for pictures)


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Small purchase, but picked up a Punch Presidente and an Acid Blondie... Wanted to try the Blondie and got it for under $3.


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> tring to keep a close watch on RH levels ,the eight draws in the middle screws everything up ,I'm not getting good air flow ,it's a little damp in the midwest.every time I open the door it jumps up to 73% .65% beads is not helping they lag behind the Hydra (shoot the hydra don't even run).I'm adding another fan ,I hope that works.


You know, I'm having a similar issue with my boxes. I moved them for the Summer to the basement where the average temperature is 69 degrees and the RH (of the room) is around 50%.

I have two boxes that I purchases from Cuban Crafters which are holding a 70% RH with out humidifiers. My 500 count, which has three humidifiers is holding at 70-71% with only two units. I also have a 300 count box with two humidifiers that I keep on a table in the basement which is running at 69%/70 degrees without its humidifiers having to be re-wetted, at least not in the last four weeks.

I have five 100-150 count boxes which I have stored on some built in shelving. The boxes from CC that are running sans humidifier are on the lower shelves and the other three, which are holding at 70-71% are on the higher shelves. I'm sure that the difference in temperatures between the different heights, temperatures run from 68 degrees on the lower shelves to 69-70 on the upper shelves is playing a part in this as well.

I watch my boxes very, very closely and have had to leave the lids open here and there to maintain the 70/70. I'm only using the humidifiers that came with each box, no beads. I check my hygrometers for accuracy weekly against one that I know is dead on.

It may seem like overkill. but I have over 1400 cigars and prefer not to have them soggy, moldy, dry or otherwise f'ed up...

And don't forget, the touch test is your best measure of humidification, regardless of the reading on your hygrometer.

Good smoking,
PG

p.s. I'll get my latest purchases up here later today... long list.


----------



## Ron1369

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just bought a box of the La Caya Brazil Torpedo's and 2 bundles of Rocky Patel Cameroon Especial and 1 bundle of the La Perla Rojo Torpedo Habano.Black Pearl.
:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked these up today, can't wait to try them out...


----------



## Ron1369

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Picked these up today, can't wait to try them out...


You should enjoy every one of those sticks, I have smoked everyone but the Brick and they are all real good smokes.
:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## mvorbrodt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just placed order with CI

C5-A4A5746
Ashton VSG Corona Gorda~
5-PACK	1	$49.00	$49.00
C5-AXA6040
AVO XO Preludio
5-PACK	1	$37.00	$37.00
C5-VKC4544
RP Vintage '99 Conn. Pet. Corona
5-PACK	1	$28.00	$28.00
CB-DVF3543-4
Davidoff Special Entreacto [1/4]
4 CIGARS	1	$28.50	$28.50


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Picked these up today, can't wait to try them out...


I take it you wanted to try some Olivas...


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Frodo said:


> I take it you wanted to try some Olivas...


Just a bit... I have tried a Serie V and loved it. I got another one and also took some recommendations to try the O and G series.


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Just a bit... I have tried a Serie V and loved it. I got another one and also took some recommendations to try the O and G series.


Is the "G" series still made? I thought that one was out of production.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Frodo said:


> Is the "G" series still made? I thought that one was out of production.


The Oliva fan boy in me hasn't heard anything regarding that. They have changed their bands of late. It'd be a shame, the G Cameroon is one of the best sticks for newbies IMO.


----------



## Chris R

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> The Oliva fan boy in me hasn't heard anything regarding that. They have changed their bands of late. It'd be a shame, the G Cameroon is one of the best sticks for newbies IMO.


I have not heard anything about them stopping it either. It would suck if they they did.

Frodo are you thinking of the Oliva S They stopped making it a few years ago. I was able to get my hands on one and thought it was very nice. I wish they still made this one.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

La Aroma de Cuba EE No5
Alec Bradley Family Blend D3


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Just a bit... I have tried a Serie V and loved it. I got another one and also took some recommendations to try the O and G series.


Just had a series V diadema out of the sampler - I much preferred the series V torpedo. The G is a real nice cigar as well, I think you'll enjoy it. I'm curious to hear what you think about the CAO American as I was eying the "monument" up in my B&M earlier today.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Chris R said:


> I have not heard anything about them stopping it either. It would suck if they they did.
> 
> Frodo are you thinking of the Oliva S They stopped making it a few years ago. I was able to get my hands on one and thought it was very nice. I wish they still made this one.


Did they have any more of the Special S?


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Frodo said:


> Is the "G" series still made? I thought that one was out of production.





thegoldenmackid said:


> The Oliva fan boy in me hasn't heard anything regarding that. They have changed their bands of late. It'd be a shame, the G Cameroon is one of the best sticks for newbies IMO.





Chris R said:


> I have not heard anything about them stopping it either. It would suck if they they did.
> 
> Frodo are you thinking of the Oliva S They stopped making it a few years ago. I was able to get my hands on one and thought it was very nice. I wish they still made this one.


Sorry folks I goofed. :rain: It was the Diadema that I was thinking about - I think that's the "S" line...


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Frodo said:


> Sorry folks I goofed. :rain: It was the Diadema that I was thinking about - I think that's the "S" line...


It is. Which is a shame. If anyone sees a 9x52 diadema, please contact me as I will pay a lot more then it's likely worth.

Stupid fanboyness.


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Tatuaje Dracs
5 Tatuaje Boris
4 Opus X Super Belicoso
1 Tatuaje Black Tubo
1 Tatuaje Red Tubo
1 Illusione CG4
1 Illusione Epernay Le Ferme
1 Illusione Cruzada Elitas
1 Illusione 88


----------



## woodted

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ckay said:


> 5 Tatuaje Dracs
> 5 Tatuaje Boris
> 4 Opus X Super Belicoso
> 1 Tatuaje Black Tubo
> 1 Tatuaje Red Tubo
> 1 Illusione CG4
> 1 Illusione Epernay Le Ferme
> 1 Illusione Cruzada Elitas
> 1 Illusione 88


Nice pickup!:cowboyic9:


----------



## Ron1369

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



guitar7272 said:


> Just had a series V diadema out of the sampler - I much preferred the series V torpedo. The G is a real nice cigar as well, I think you'll enjoy it. I'm curious to hear what you think about the CAO American as I was eying the "monument" up in my B&M earlier today.


You should buy yourself a few of the CAO American sticks, they are a great smoke, and I have not heard of them stopping the G serie either, I hope that they keep making them I only have one box left and wanted to get more.
:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 - 5 Vegas Triple-A (5" x 56)
1 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail (5" x 54)
1 - Graycliff Turbo (6" x 60)
1 - Gurkha's Park Ave. Series 44 Torpedo (6.25" x 52)
1 - La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Robusto (5.5" x 54)
1 - La Herencia Cubana Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Man O' War Robusto (5.5" x 50)
1 - Man O' War Ruination Belicoso (5.75" x 56)
1 - Man O' War Virtue Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Nica Libre Exclusivo (5.5" x 50)
1 - Padilla Achilles Robusto (5" x 54)
1 - Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Robusto (5" x 50
1 - Box Man O' War Ruination Belicoso (20 ct)
5 - Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo

I was busy on the devil site" as you can see.


----------



## Ron1369

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



EricF said:


> 1 - 5 Vegas Triple-A (5" x 56)
> 1 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail (5" x 54)
> 1 - Graycliff Turbo (6" x 60)
> 1 - Gurkha's Park Ave. Series 44 Torpedo (6.25" x 52)
> 1 - La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Robusto (5.5" x 54)
> 1 - La Herencia Cubana Robusto (5" x 50)
> 1 - Man O' War Robusto (5.5" x 50)
> 1 - Man O' War Ruination Belicoso (5.75" x 56)
> 1 - Man O' War Virtue Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - Nica Libre Exclusivo (5.5" x 50)
> 1 - Padilla Achilles Robusto (5" x 54)
> 1 - Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Robusto (5" x 50
> 1 - Box Man O' War Ruination Belicoso (20 ct)
> 5 - Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo
> 
> I was busy on the devil site" as you can see.


Don't feel bad about that Eric, that sight has made weak men out of a lot of us over the years, I know for a fact cause I am one of them that has been over powered by the temptations of their deals.

And I keep going back for more.
:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## baddddmonkey

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got my order in on time for the 10-Pack of Oliva Cain Habano 'F' Robustos for $37.50 on the Jam not too long ago. Yea baby!


----------



## Chris R

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> It is. Which is a shame. If anyone sees a 9x52 diadema, please contact me as I will pay a lot more then it's likely worth.
> 
> Stupid fanboyness.


PM Sent


----------



## Chris R

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Five red tat [email protected] ound:ound:oundsorry I could not resist, Ill go to the corner now :spank

On a serious note do I store them with the cap on on off?

Man I cannot wait to smoke one of these. Once they had a few weeks in the cooler to come to the right RH I will give on a try.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Chris R said:


> Five red tat [email protected] ound:ound:oundsorry I could not resist, Ill go to the corner now :spank
> 
> On a serious note do I store them with the cap on on off?
> 
> Man I cannot wait to smoke one of these. Once they had a few weeks in the cooler to come to the right RH I will give on a try.


Nice, haven't had a single TAT yet though lol.

I personally remove the caps so they can breathe, but its all personal preference.


----------



## Magnate

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Chris R said:


> On a serious note do I store them with the cap on on off?


I'm a big fan of Tat red tubes. Got 7 - 8 in the humi and another box on the way. I have seen many of these things crack wide open when lit or when the head is clipped. For this reason, I open the tube, take the cigar out, turn the cigar around and put it back in the tube foot first. The head sticks out a little bit, but I haven't had a catastrophic failure since I started doing that.


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Ron1369 said:


> Don't feel bad about that Eric, that sight has made weak men out of a lot of us over the years, I know for a fact cause I am one of them that has been over powered by the temptations of their deals.
> 
> And I keep going back for more.
> :smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


Ron, I am more worried about what mama will say when the sticks all arrive:brick:She told me enough is enough, But I didn't listen as usual:smokin:


----------



## bigmike7685

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Heres my haul for the last week and a half!:woohoo::woohoo:

box of 10 Man O War special edition figurado 
box of 5 Sol Cubano Artisan
8 stick Pepin sampler
10 stick Padilla sampler
box of 25 Fuente Rosado Magnum R56 
1- Fuente tubo
1- Opus X Robusto
1- EP Carrillo inaugural 2009


----------



## Ron1369

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bigmike7685 said:


> Heres my haul for the last week and a half!:woohoo::woohoo:
> 
> box of 10 Man O War special edition figurado
> box of 5 Sol Cubano Artisan
> 8 stick Pepin sampler
> 10 stick Padilla sampler
> box of 25 Fuente Rosado Magnum R56
> 1- Fuente tubo
> 1- Opus X Robusto
> 1- EP Carrillo inaugural 2009


Nice pick up for the humidor Mike,.


----------



## Chris R

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Magnate said:


> I'm a big fan of Tat red tubes. Got 7 - 8 in the humi and another box on the way. I have seen many of these things crack wide open when lit or when the head is clipped. For this reason, I open the tube, take the cigar out, turn the cigar around and put it back in the tube foot first. The head sticks out a little bit, but I haven't had a catastrophic failure since I started doing that.


Thanks for the tip. Will do. I would hate for that to happen especially with one of these sticks.


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Chris R said:


> On a serious note do I store them with the cap on on off?


I take sticks out of tubos.


----------



## salmonfly

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bigmike7685 said:


> Heres my haul for the last week and a half!:woohoo::woohoo:
> 
> box of 10 Man O War special edition figurado
> box of 5 Sol Cubano Artisan
> 8 stick Pepin sampler
> 10 stick Padilla sampler
> box of 25 Fuente Rosado Magnum R56
> 1- Fuente tubo
> 1- Opus X Robusto
> 1- EP Carrillo inaugural 2009


There are some fine looking smokes Bro!!


----------



## DeeSkank

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Placed on order with CI today. :tu

Rocky Patel Perfect 10 Sampler

5x Herf-a-dor + 8-cigar sampler

and a tin of Cohiba Red Dot Pequenos


----------



## tobacmon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I was very impressed with the EP Carrillo inaugural 2009 when I tried it. I think I still have the maduro Wrapper in my box. Nice cigars!


----------



## tobacmon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bigmike7685 said:


> Heres my haul for the last week and a half!:woohoo::woohoo:
> 
> box of 10 Man O War special edition figurado
> box of 5 Sol Cubano Artisan
> 8 stick Pepin sampler
> 10 stick Padilla sampler
> box of 25 Fuente Rosado Magnum R56
> 1- Fuente tubo
> 1- Opus X Robusto
> *1- EP Carrillo inaugural 2009*




Posted Here & Above


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nothing. I'm full for a while. LOL. http://www.mysmiley.net


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> Nothing. I'm full for a while. LOL. http://www.mysmiley.net


Same here. It was a nice month long binge for me. There should be a detox section on this board.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 - Padilla Miami Salomon
2 - Arganese UNO Puro 
2 - Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum 
2 - Jose Dominguez Sig. Series Lonsdale
3 - Cabaiguan Belicoso Finos
5 - Punch Uppercut Toro
1 - Montecristo Platinum Toro 
1 - Romeo y Julieta 1875 Exhibicion #3
1 - Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro Toro
1 - Onyx Reserve Toro
1 - Don Diego Toro 
1 - H. Upmann Toro
1 - Santa Damiana No. 600 
1 - Royal Jamaica Gold Toro


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> 2 - Padilla Miami Salomon
> 2 - Arganese UNO Puro
> 2 - Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum
> 2 - Jose Dominguez Sig. Series Lonsdale
> 3 - Cabaiguan Belicoso Finos
> 5 - Punch Uppercut Toro
> 1 - Montecristo Platinum Toro
> 1 - Romeo y Julieta 1875 Exhibicion #3
> 1 - Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro Toro
> 1 - Onyx Reserve Toro
> 1 - Don Diego Toro
> 1 - H. Upmann Toro
> 1 - Santa Damiana No. 600
> 1 - Royal Jamaica Gold Toro


Just make your own thread why don't you...

You know you want to.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got my 2 pack of Unholy Cocktails and leather case from Cigar.com.... I wish my B&M sold Diesels....


----------



## PunchMan6

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

the mailman just dropped off a Oliva V sampler box, a 10'er of Padilla Miami and a Camacho Liberty Coffin, friggin sweet lookin box, dont wanna open it!!!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PunchMan6 said:


> the mailman just dropped off a Oliva V sampler box, a 10'er of Padilla Miami and a Camacho Liberty Coffin, friggin sweet lookin box, dont wanna open it!!!


Good job on the V's! Pics of the box!?!?


----------



## EdATX

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I caved in and got 2 more 2004 Opus X Fuente Fuente in boxes... That makes like 4 in 2 weeks. I figure I will end up buying the last 5 they have over time. heh..


----------



## Plop007

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Rocky Patel Connecticut and Gran Habano 3 Siglos 5 packs.


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up the CRA 10 pack sampler at the holts store in downtown philly today including-
La Gloria Cubanna reserva figurados
Opus Forbidden X
Ashton VSG
Camacho LE
AVO 
AB Tempus
La Aurora 100 Anos
Perdomo Patriarch
DCM
Cuba Aliados Miami
1 year CRA membership

not bad for 100 clams, also picked up a AF Anejo shark and Old Henery belicoso

:thumb:


----------



## gator_79

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A bottle of Glen Moray 16 yr, picked this up at the distillary in Elgin, Scotland for about $30 US.
Another 5 pack of AB Tempus Quadrum


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped in at the b&m today and got the Anejo for $11.70.


----------



## eljimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of AF Don Carlos #4's


----------



## bresdogsr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

La Riqueza No 4 from the Two Guys Sale. Sorry no camera available.


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Punch Uppercut, AF Hemmingway, Illusione Epernay and Nosotros. My sampler pack of Anejos from Tampa Sweethearts just came in too.


----------



## DeeSkank

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got this shipment in last week, but I can just now post pictures :tu
Everything came from CI and Cigar Monster.

Bundle of Flor de Oliva
Oliva Sampler
Maroma Maduro 5 pack
Acid Kuba Kuba 5 pack
Gurkha Centurion 6 pack
CI Humidor + 8 cigar sampler (going to use this humi for any infused I may keep around)
Wolf V-cutter
(Ignore the panter tins, those were for the lady. Turns out she doesn't like them either. Hah. Go figure.)

Needless to say, it was a good week!


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just scored a box of Liga Privada Flying Pigs from Serious Cigars moments ago... looks like they just went out of stock again though.


----------



## gaberox

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a 5er of Man O War 7.5x52 Double Corona monsters. Ive always wodered how these would be in a large size. Ive only had the belicosos and love em. If only they were the Ruinations, that would be intense. Also picked up a sampler mix of 601s, Pepin Blue n Black, San Cristobal and La Aroma. Cant wait to get these guys home and put em to bed. Humi is lookin kinda sparse.


----------



## Khanman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered 1 pound of Heartfelt 65% beads and a couple of tubes for the humi, great service so far and I'm sure I won't be dissapointed.


----------



## bouncintiga

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just pulled the trigger on a box of H. upmann magnum 48 EL 2009 and a box of Bolivar petit belicosos EL 2009. my first box from each brand and i got the EL's lol.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got another Humi, that makes two in only one week!!! A friend sold it to me for $70. Also picked up a few sticks, CAO Italia, Maduro Nub, and two Bricks...


----------



## ekengland07

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Got another Humi, that makes two in only one week!!! A friend sold it to me for $70. Also picked up a few sticks, CAO Italia, Maduro Nub, and two Bricks...


Really cool new humidor! What are the approx. dimensions?


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Got another Humi, that makes two in only one week!!! A friend sold it to me for $70. Also picked up a few sticks, CAO Italia, Maduro Nub, and two Bricks...


Someone's gone a little nuts.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> Someone's gone a little nuts.


Is that a bad thing?


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Is that a bad thing?


No objections from the kid.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

You are headed down the hill like a snowball LOL,very nice buy.you need about a pound of beads now.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> You are headed down the hill like a snowball LOL,very nice buy.you need about a pound of beads now.


Picking up sponges tomorrow and ordering the beads on Friday... Let it sit for 7 days is going to be hard but I can't wait!


----------



## Scott W.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bouncintiga said:


> just pulled the trigger on a box of H. upmann magnum 48 EL 2009 and a box of Bolivar petit belicosos EL 2009. my first box from each brand and i got the EL's lol.


Let me know how you like them, I have been eyeing these up but the humi is too full for more boxes.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Picking up sponges tomorrow and ordering the beads on Friday... Let it sit for 7 days is going to be hard but I can't wait!


distilled water ,do not get the cedar too wet (almost a dry wipe).It will warp your drawers

$17 for a pound of beads

ConservaGel - patented humidification for your priceless collectibles


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Picking up sponges tomorrow and ordering the beads on Friday... Let it sit for 7 days is going to be hard but I can't wait!


FWIW, I ordered 2 pounds of 65% conservagel beads in 1/2 pound mesh bag increments from bargain humidors earlier this evening. The price was $16.95 per pound and included the bags (choice of 1/2lb or 1lb bags).


----------



## bouncintiga

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Got another Humi, that makes two in only one week!!! A friend sold it to me for $70. Also picked up a few sticks, CAO Italia, Maduro Nub, and two Bricks...


gorgeous looking humidor you got there! can u fit boxes or do u just take them out?


----------



## bouncintiga

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

15% off from my favorite swiss chocolatier = 3 boxes on their way

VR famosos
RASS
RyJ mille fleurs


----------



## CraigJS

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 MOW Ruinations and 5 Liga Pravada 9 Belicoso's. 105.95


----------



## Scott W.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box of BBF
1 box RASS
3 Behinke 54 singles
1 CORO single
1 Cohiba Sig IV single


----------



## Chris R

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bouncintiga said:


> 15% off from my favorite swiss chocolatier = 3 boxes on their way
> 
> VR famosos
> RASS
> RyJ mille fleurs


Very nice. I hoped on that deal today too...


----------



## bouncintiga

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



scottw said:


> 1 box of BBF
> 1 box RASS
> 3 Behinke 54 singles
> 1 CORO single
> 1 Cohiba Sig IV single


nice pick up! i got a box of the RASS's too and i've always wanted to try the BBF's, but i'll have to settle for the BPB EL's for now i guess lol. let me know how the behike 54's turn out.


----------



## J Daly

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5-Gran Habanos 3 Siglos
5-Man o' War Ruination Robusto
5-Gurkha Master's Select Robusto 
3-Cain F 
and was gifted by a very generous BOTL 2-Boli pc's (I think pc's) and a RASS


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

So I was in the mod for some Opuses...

Picked up these from barbourjay.


----------



## Scott W.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bouncintiga said:


> nice pick up! i got a box of the RASS's too and i've always wanted to try the BBF's, but i'll have to settle for the BPB EL's for now i guess lol. let me know how the behike 54's turn out.


I will, the BHK's are a little slow in getting here but the others arrived in tact today. The BBF's are my favorite Boli right now, then the Gold Medal, then the PC.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Got another Humi, that makes two in only one week!!! A friend sold it to me for $70. Also picked up a few sticks, CAO Italia, Maduro Nub, and two Bricks...


Erich, Your smaller humidor is absolutely beautiful; it looks like a fine piece of art crafted by masters.:yo:


----------



## seyer0686

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

So I went a little overboard for this order. I have zero storage and I have to find a way to get it before the wife.

5 packs:
3 LHCOF robusto
1 MOW Virtue lonsdale
1 Padilla Cazadores toro
1 Padilla Cazadores robusto

Boxes:
2 Graycliff Turbo


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



seyer0686 said:


> So I went a little overboard for this order. I have zero storage and I have to find a way to get it before the wife.
> 
> 5 packs:
> 3 LHCOF robusto
> 1 MOW Virtue lonsdale
> 1 Padilla Cazadores toro
> 1 Padilla Cazadores robusto
> 
> Boxes:
> 2 Graycliff Turbo


I can help you with storage... not really.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Coffee-Cup said:


> Erich, Your smaller humidor is absolutely beautiful; it looks like a fine piece of art crafted by masters.:yo:


Thank you very much!
It was a gift from my grandfather... the only bad part is I filled it within a week of getting it!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bouncintiga said:


> gorgeous looking humidor you got there! can u fit boxes or do u just take them out?


I'm not sure as I have no boxes... I am pretty new to cigar smoking and only have assorted singles. I hope to change it in the near future but who knows! :ballchain:


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Thank you very much!
> It was a gift from my grandfather... the only bad part is I filled it within a week of getting it!


But it feels so good to be so bad!


----------



## tpharkman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

La Traviata Belicosos


----------



## BigKev77

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bouncintiga said:


> 15% off from my favorite swiss chocolatier = 3 boxes on their way
> 
> VR famosos
> RASS
> RyJ mille fleurs


I'm on that boat as well

Boli RC box
PLPC cab
cohiba robo singles
Mote #2 singles
Romeo Churchill singles


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just came in the mail today - box 1950/2000.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Great pick-up Scott. I might buy another box, depending if the B&M can get them in stock.


----------



## kutzy33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought a box of Nub Maduro 464T and a few 5-Packs from Atlantic....Now just have to wait for the Mailman.


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> Great pick-up Scott. I might buy another box, depending if the B&M can get them in stock.


Thanks Charlie - can't wait to give one of these a go after they've had some rest. Also picked up some more La Triviatas (B&M had a buy 3/5 get 1/2 free sale on CAO), and a LP 9 & T52 Parejo on my way home from work.


----------



## CopGTP

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well, I'm going down the slope pretty quickly! Reading the newest reviews posted today, I just bought a Opus X Robusto and a Montecristo Reserva Negra Sampler.


----------



## dartstothesea

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tpharkman said:


> La Traviata Belicosos


Lucky You!

So you would take the Belicoso over the Robusto? I've yet to find the Beli in stock over here.


----------



## doubled

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## smokinpeace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Friend just hooked me up with a free box of Partagas Benji Masters. Thank you to a great BOTL.


----------



## sunkisd69

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A friend of mine just returned from Cuba and brought me some nice sticks. A few Cohibas, Punch, Romeo y Julietta. I will post pics tomoro.


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



CopGTP said:


> Well, I'm going down the slope pretty quickly! Reading the newest reviews posted today, I just bought a Opus X Robusto and a Montecristo Reserva Negra Sampler.


If you like Fuente cigars, I just picked up a sampler pack of Anejos from tampa sweethearts. They charge ridiculous prices (<$30 per cigar) on some websites but tampa sweethearts is owned by the Fuente family so they stick to their own MSRP.

ANEJO sampler
Includes 1 of each:
#46, (5 5/8 x 46)
#48, (7 x 48)
#49, (7 5/8 x 49)
#50, (5 1/4 x 50)
#55, (6 x 55) torpedo
#77, (5 1/2 x 50-55) shark, box pressed shape

(1 per customer, per week, while supplies last)
Price - 61.50 USD

Mine just came out of the freezer last week so they need rest but I can't wait to try one.


----------



## CopGTP

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thanks Guitar! I hope to spoke the Opus X this weekend while relaxing on the porch, so I'll have a good idea whether or not they tickle my fancy!

However, I did smoke a Griffin today on the way home from work and I was very pleased with it! I know they aren't on the same level as the opus x or anejos, but still an enjoyable smoke


----------



## SeanL

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I am waiting for an order to arrive in the mail: a box of La Riqueza No.4, a ten pack of Murcielago rothschilds, and a 5 pack of San Cristobal papagayos.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 cigar cutter/money clip/knife .One for me and one for each of my Buds


----------



## gaberox

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up 2 of these recently which is my fav sampler Don Pepin Garcia 90+ Rated Sampler - Cigars International

Also a 5er of Perdomo 10th anny criollo churchills. Hope these are good as Im thinking I should got a 5er of MOW double coronas instead. Already got a 5er of the MOWs recently and wow are they amazing.


----------



## grumpy1328

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered a 5er Oliva Serie O. I've enjoyed the "G",s figure it's time to step up a bit in strength....


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction of this cigar was good, with small veins, excellent burn, lots of smoke and good draw. This cigar is rated as mild to medium, but it was a mild cigar to me with a light pleasant flavor. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:ranger:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sorry guys I accidently put my last post in the wrong thread; mods you can delete or reposition in correct thread.:hmm::banghead:


----------



## Onedaful

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 God of Fire by Don Carlos 2006 - my all time favorite 
5 Alec Bradley Tempus Quandrum
5 Diesel Unholy Cocktail
1 Rocky Patel Decade
1 Rocky Patel Sungrown
1 Ghurka G3


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Now I know that I got the correct thread this time. My wife just showed me a package that I got in the mail today and upon opening it up I found my latest win on CBID. I got a box of 20 6X58 Augusto Reyes Grand Cru Gordo. I had gotten a sample of two in the past and I really enjoyed it. This is a full bodied and full favored cigar with a large ring size. Unfortunately I did not win my other bids.:wave:


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Oliva Serie 'G' Maduro Torpedo
5 La Gloria Cubana Serie R No. 5 Maduro
5 Padron 1964 Anniversary Series Superior Maduro
2 - Alec Bradley Harvest Selection '97 Robusto 
2 - Gurkha Avenger G5 Torpedo 
2 - Man O' War Ruination Belicoso 
2 - Oliva Master Blends III Torpedo
2 - Nica Libre Exclusivo
10 Padilla Serie '68 Toro~ , Habano


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I always love to see Eric come to this thread.


----------



## kRaZe15

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

box rp vintage '90 mini belicoso


----------



## RealtorFrank

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a box of Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduros!


----------



## johnmoss

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 - Oliva Serie O Maduro Robusto
5 - Oliva Serie V Double Robusto


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2- Opus Power Rangers
3- CAO La Traviata

Both of these sticks are a staple in my humidor. :banana:


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Alec Bradley Prensado (don't waste your money)
2 VSG Belicoso #1
Nub Maduro 460
Fuente 8-5-8
Alec Bradley Family Blend.

Got a free Family Blend after I tried that horrible Prensado! Great CS @ the B&M!


----------



## Scott W.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nothing for a change!!!

I can't wait to check my bank account this month after dumping $400 on cigars last month.


----------



## dasronin

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I drive my wife to Austin TX once a month for a business meeting. I stopped at Bobalu Cigar Co, and picked up an 8 cigar Texas Select sampler, two sandwich cigars to try, and a big fat Super Fuerte Criollo.

About a year ago I took her for a meeting and we had a long weekend in Austin and had a night out on 6th street. I had a fresh rolled Bobalu cigar on the walk back to the hotel. So today I finally made a second visit. I also stopped by to check out Habana House to scout out their humidor. They had a great selection.

Between meetings in Austin and meetings in San Antonio, I will be making monthly stops in Austin!


----------



## Steel1212

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went to the local B&M today and picked up a few:
Got one of each flavor of Nub
Monticristo #2 mmmm
Fuente Olivia X
Olivia G series


----------



## bigmike7685

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

heres my pick ups for the week

1 xikar crossover lighter
zino platinum chubby tubo
zino platinum robusto
2 flying pigs
1 fld factory press can anyone tell me if this is a factory press it was in a tray like the factory presses ive seen before but it dosnt say factory press on it .:roll::roll:


----------



## jessejava187

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A johnny O samlper. cant wait for it to show up


----------



## bigmike7685

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just went and picked up a box. My B&M had a couple boxes in so i had to get one. :bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::roll:


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Get 'em while you can.

If your box says "DE Only" send a pic to Drew Estate and they'll give you a free hat.


----------



## whodeeni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Mike that's actually the LFD Double Press. Latest one in that line.



bigmike7685 said:


> heres my pick ups for the week
> 
> 1 xikar crossover lighter
> zino platinum chubby tubo
> zino platinum robusto
> 2 flying pigs
> 1 fld factory press can anyone tell me if this is a factory press it was in a tray like the factory presses ive seen before but it dosnt say factory press on it .:roll::roll:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bigmike7685 said:


> Just went and picked up a box. My B&M had a couple boxes in so i had to get one. :bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::roll:


Wow those look Fat enjoy!!!!!!!!!!:bump2:


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bigmike7685 said:


> Just went and picked up a box. My B&M had a couple boxes in so i had to get one. :bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::roll:


Great score man - out of curiosity, what is the number on your box? The box I picked up from serious cigars a couple weeks ago is 1950 out of 2000.


----------



## bigmike7685

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



guitar7272 said:


> Great score man - out of curiosity, what is the number on your box? The box I picked up from serious cigars a couple weeks ago is 1950 out of 2000.


I don't remember the number off hand but I'll shoot u a pm tomorrow when I get home. Yah I wish I had more funds to spend I'd buy another box looked like they had 4 boxes left.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a few new sticks as well as a humidor to hold my infused smokes... The Humi was $20 off of MMAO. It holds 20, which should be perfect for the few infused I keep on hand.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

And went shopping again today...


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dude Kubakuba is a head banger,I use to love them, now the sugar is bad for my stomachu.I got a feeling you are going to be a fullbodied smoker


Evonnida said:


> And went shopping again today...


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> Dude Kubakuba is a head banger,I use to love them, now the sugar is bad for my stomachu.I got a feeling you are going to be a fullbodied smoker


I really like the Kubas.... Although, where as they used to be the only thing I smoked, I haven't had one in like 3 weeks. I enjoy them almost as a treat... I do really enjoy the full bodied smokes, which I have heard the Brown Tatuajes are moreso than the red. Oh well, we shall see!


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



scottw said:


> Nothing for a change!!!
> 
> I can't wait to check my bank account this month after dumping $400 on cigars last month.


LOL I hear ya bro!!! The past few weeks I told myself I wasn't going to order any more boxes until I got another job. Well, so completes my first week at my new job, and now I wait for my box of 1999 Punch Royal Selection no. 12's to arrive... :dunno:


----------



## baggersteve

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box Punch Rare Corojo
2 Man O War samplers
1 5 Vegas sampler tin 
1 Liga Privada 9


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ok, so it's been a while since I posted on this thread so please bear with me here:
Boxes/bundles/miscellaneous collections:
1 bundle Don Lino Africa Tembo
1 bundle Gran Habano Tres Siglo torpedo 
1 bundle Padilla Hybrid torpedo
1 box Quintessa corona
1 box Quintero belicoso, maduro
1 box C.A.O. Black VR Cathedral (torpedo)
1 box Romeo y Julieta 1875 petite belicoso (Fathers' Day gift&#8230
1 box Nat Sherman Omerta (also for Fathers' Day... 6 cigars)
1 Art of the Cigar: Romeo y Julieta 1875
1 Art of the Cigar: Romeo y Julieta Vintage
3 Camacho Dream Team samplers (30 cigars total)
Punch Gran Puro Pico Bonito (15 cigars total)

5-packs of: 
Gurkha Centurian
La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte salomon
RP Decade toro
RP Olde World Reserve Maduro toro
RP Vintage '92 torpedo
Padilla Signature 1932 robusto
Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo
Graycliff G2 Turbo
Padilla Series 1932 oscuro salomon
Acid Opulence 3 torpedo
Camacho Corojo 08/22 (10 total)
Oliva Master Blends III torpedo (10 total)
Avo Belicoso maduro
La Aroma Cubana torpedo
Avo Piramide maduro
Cabaiguan Guapos Junior
Torano Signature torpedo
RP Sun Grown petit corona
SLR Serie G maduro rothchilde

And 4 Camacho Triple Maduro rothschilde (4.5" x 50)&#8230;&#8230;.

As well as a few Liga Privaga No. 9 Pigs and Toros from the local B&M...

PG


----------



## johnmoss

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up
1 - Hoyo Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight
1 - Hoyo Dark Sumatra Media Noche

...from a local B&M.


----------



## AUskier

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

4 CAO La Traviata favorito - absolutely love the divino but couldn't get them so I'll try this size.

2 Carlos Torano Noventa Santiago, habano

2 Padron 1964 exclusivo, maduro


----------



## bouncintiga

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

i need to cut my credit card into tiny pieces before i charge myself to death.

a box of trini reyes and monte no. 4's on their way!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PadillaGuy said:


> Ok, so it's been a while since I posted on this thread so please bear with me here:
> Boxes/bundles/miscellaneous collections:
> 1 bundle Don Lino Africa Tembo
> 1 bundle Gran Habano Tres Siglo torpedo
> 1 bundle Padilla Hybrid torpedo
> 1 box Quintessa corona
> 1 box Quintero belicoso, maduro
> 1 box C.A.O. Black VR Cathedral (torpedo)
> 1 box Romeo y Julieta 1875 petite belicoso (Fathers' Day gift&#8230
> 1 box Nat Sherman Omerta (also for Fathers' Day... 6 cigars)
> 1 Art of the Cigar: Romeo y Julieta 1875
> 1 Art of the Cigar: Romeo y Julieta Vintage
> 3 Camacho Dream Team samplers (30 cigars total)
> Punch Gran Puro Pico Bonito (15 cigars total)
> 
> 5-packs of:
> Gurkha Centurian
> La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte salomon
> RP Decade toro
> RP Olde World Reserve Maduro toro
> RP Vintage '92 torpedo
> Padilla Signature 1932 robusto
> Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo
> Graycliff G2 Turbo
> Padilla Series 1932 oscuro salomon
> Acid Opulence 3 torpedo
> Camacho Corojo 08/22 (10 total)
> Oliva Master Blends III torpedo (10 total)
> Avo Belicoso maduro
> La Aroma Cubana torpedo
> Avo Piramide maduro
> Cabaiguan Guapos Junior
> Torano Signature torpedo
> RP Sun Grown petit corona
> SLR Serie G maduro rothchilde
> 
> And 4 Camacho Triple Maduro rothschilde (4.5" x 50)&#8230;&#8230;.
> 
> As well as a few Liga Privaga No. 9 Pigs and Toros from the local B&M...
> 
> PG


I'll be dang Marty:crazy:Just how many igloo's are you filling up here?:thumb:


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

i've got you now, my pretties...









































1999 Punch Royal Selection No. 12 + a few hitch hikers  ! Great way to celebrate new job!


----------



## mhartnett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



eyesack said:


> i've got you now, my pretties...


Damn, dude. Nice.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Congrats Isaac.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

very nice score

Is that Plume or is that just the light


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My latest obsession !... Tat Miami's,


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

kym, kym, kym...


----------



## Steel1212

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Gurkha Ancient Warrior
Gurkha Archive 1887
Olivia V series
RP Vintage 1992

Been meaning to try some Gurkha's and this is all that I could find that at the B&Ms locally that where 20 bucks or more! Also wanted to try the V series and the 1992 as well.


----------



## SeanL

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Can't wait for my next order to get here. It's a box of La Aurora 1495 robustos, ten 601 Green coronas, and five Tatuaje Regios. There should be some freebies in there too: 3 Gran Habano 3 Siglos, 3 J. Fuegos, and 2 DPG Cuban Classics.


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> very nice score
> 
> Is that Plume or is that just the light


I think in the picture it's just cigar hair, but there is definitely a healthy amount of plume on these! I have a tough time getting plume to show up in photos sometimes. Thanks!



cigar loco said:


> My latest obsession !... Tat Miami's,


:O Daaaaaaaayum! Nice haul brotha!!!


----------



## wsamsky

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just got a 5 star alec bradley sampler and a 5 pack of Gurkha legend robustos from cigarbid, my first order!


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



wsamsky said:


> I just got a 5 star alec bradley sampler and a 5 pack of Gurkha legend robustos from cigarbid, my first order!


Congrats and welcome to the slope!!!:tea:


----------



## Emdee

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just got these last night


----------



## Christ

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Made a good size order this week.

(15) La Aurora 2nds Belicoso
(5) Bahia Trinadad
(5) Perdomo Fresh rolled Toro
(5)Padilla Hybrid Robustos
(5)5 Vegas Gold Robustos

Last week was:

Sampler pack o f(5) Graycliff G2 and G2 Turbo
Acid Limited sampler tin of 14 cigars


----------



## Amlique

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Emdee said:


> just got these last night


Sweet box!


----------



## bouncintiga

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



eyesack said:


> i've got you now, my pretties...
> 
> 1999 Punch Royal Selection No. 12 + a few hitch hikers  ! Great way to celebrate new job!


awesome eyesack!! lol you already have a box of the mag48's but always good to have more!


----------



## Emdee

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Amlique said:


> Sweet box!


Thanks got them at a Rum & cigar degustation last night  im looking fwd to trying the Maduro, it will be my first  Just gotta fight the temptaion and let it sit in the humidor for a while lol


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hoyo de Tradicion Epicure
VSG Torpedo
Oliva V Lancero


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Tatuaje Havana's for 33.90 with free shipping... killer deal.


----------



## bouncintiga

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



guitar7272 said:


> 10 Tatuaje Havana's for 33.90 with free shipping... killer deal.


awesome, where'd u find that deal at?


----------



## saigon68

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Anejo sampler from tampa sweethearts. Lovely young lady by the name of Darlene treated me most graciously.:whoo:


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## saigon68

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oh Dave, your'e breaking my heart.:frusty:


----------



## DoctaJ

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


>


Is that a maduro BBMF? :shock:


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


>


Ooof :clap2:


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Punishing.... no eye deer where to start....



smelvis said:


>


----------



## Blacklog_angler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I like my Toros

1 Box San Cristobal Seleccion del Sol Toro
1 Box Don Pepin Garcia My Father Le Bijou 1922 Toro
1 Box Rocky Patel Decade Toro

Vino is going to be completely full with no room so this is my cut off point ;>)


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Blacklog_angler said:


> I like my Toros
> 
> 1 Box San Cristobal Seleccion del Sol Toro
> 1 Box Don Pepin Garcia My Father Le Bijou 1922 Toro
> 1 Box Rocky Patel Decade Toro
> 
> Vino is going to be completely full with no room so this is my cut off point ;>)


Wow! Nice taste!!!

I've always wanted to try the Seleccion del Sols. Have a 5er of the regulars, a 5er of the Le Bijou and one of the Decades to try.


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bouncintiga said:


> awesome, where'd u find that deal at?


It was Cigar.com's deal of the day - later sold out and was replaced with another deal or it was a mistake and they finally caught it lol. I was half expecting a cancellation email with an apology, but my order shipped today. If I had gotten paid by then, I would have ordered a whole box!


----------



## Blacklog_angler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Frodo said:


> Wow! Nice taste!!!
> 
> I've always wanted to try the Seleccion del Sols. Have a 5er of the regulars, a 5er of the Le Bijou and one of the Decades to try.


What do you think of the regular vs the Le Bijou? Do you have a preference?


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dave WTF seriously WTF!!!


----------



## bdeuce22

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

where to being.

LP privada t52 robustos
SLR As
VR Famosos
Opus FFs
Brickhouse robustos


----------



## teedles915

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


>


Holy crap Dave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


>


Dang it Dave:thumb:when you light one of these babies up make sure that you blow some of that great smoke over here in California.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dave, PM me if you still need my address.


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


>


From this picture, it's obvious Dave has already assembled the components to build a MOAB... God help us.

:shocked:


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Blacklog_angler said:


> What do you think of the regular vs the Le Bijou? Do you have a preference?


Haven't tried either yet as I just got a 5er or each. They are waiting in my tupperdore...


----------



## Emdee

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dave... thats a great buy! Looks like youre gonna enjoy the weekend


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 AF Anejo #50
1 LFD cabinet L 400
1 Liga Privada robusto
1 Casa Magna Oscuro
5 601 green
10 Diesel
1 CAO Conmemorative box of 7+DVD
1 Oliva Serie V Sampler box of 5
10 Tatiana Mocha Stabona


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Eric, can I have your cigar budget for a month? Just a month...


----------



## Amlique

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I think someone like Opus just a little.


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 CAO Tony Soprano Signature Series
5 Oliva Master Blends III Torpedos

And the Jam continues at CI... let's see what other damage I can do to my bank account.


----------



## mikesimjr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just won 20 Augusto Reyes Maduro Gordo's from Cigarbid.com for $40.00. I am pretty stockes, they cheapest i have found them at retail prices are $59.00. I am a sucker for a deal.

I also had to get some RP Vintage 1990 factory seconds while I was bargain hunting...


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

CI delivered to me today:

1 Camacho 09 Liberty
5 Diesel Unholy Cocktail
5 Ashton VSG Robusto
5 Ashton VSG Tres Mystique
5 Liga Privada #9 Robusto 
5 Liga Privada #9 Belicosos

Happy Weekend to me!:first:


----------



## Khanman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of AF Sungrown Chateau Fuente, a box of AF Chateau Fuente Maduro, 3 Oliva V Maduro figorados, and a nice Padron ashtray.


----------



## Ducrider

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



EricF said:


> CI delivered to me today:
> 
> 1 Camacho 09 Liberty
> 5 Diesel Unholy Cocktail
> 5 Ashton VSG Robusto
> 5 Ashton VSG Tres Mystique
> 5 Liga Privada #9 Robusto
> 5 Liga Privada #9 Belicosos
> 
> Happy Weekend to me!:first:


That looks more like a happy month of July.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

4- La Riqueza #3.

Best part, on sale at my local B&M for $4 each!!


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Ducrider said:


> That looks more like a happy month of July.


Hell yeah!!!

The Camacho is for the 4th of July country wide Herf:boxing:


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

WOAM !!!!.... :dr Damn it Dave ,it was easier on us when your pic's were whacked !!!.....


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


>


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



cigar loco said:


> WOAM !!!!.... :dr Damn it Dave ,it was easier on us when your pic's were whacked !!!.....


 See what ya guy's get for giving us shit  :caked:


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


>


Sheesh Dave, back to back posts like this kill me. :jaw:


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DoctaJ said:


> Is that a maduro BBMF? :shock:


Yes and a natural next to it, I got treated nicely!


----------



## jessejava187

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










YUMMMMM Johnny Os


----------



## Steel1212

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Alec Bradley Vice Press....TOASTED
Alec Bradley Tempest....on stand by


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice Jesse
Glad they came, BTW I think you broke my chair even more tonight. :boink:


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice sampler Jesse...


----------



## cigarlvr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## dubgeek

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Needed to refill the humidor...and I found cigarbid :help:

5ver of RP Connecticut Toro
5ver of NUB Connecticut 354
5ver of RP Vintage '90 Churchill
6ct Gurkha "Deep Six" sampler
20-ct CI Mistakes Robusto


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jessejava187 said:


> YUMMMMM Johnny Os


WOW!!! Those look awesome!


----------



## kRaZe15

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

went to the b&m last night and picked up a few olivas and some la traviatas


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## ama

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bdeuce22 said:


> where to being.
> 
> LP privada t52 robustos
> SLR As
> VR Famosos
> Opus FFs
> Brickhouse robustos


I approve. :mrgreen:


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

WTF Dave?!?!?!

You went on vacation and now... credit card rampage?


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> WTF Dave?!?!?!
> 
> You went on vacation and now... credit card rampage?


Don't use credit gets you in trouble! What no comment on the pics


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Don't use credit gets you in trouble! What no comment on the pics


My hat is off to you... even if you lost your Team WA membership temporarily. oke:


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Don't use credit gets you in trouble! What no comment on the pics


... oh sorry... I was too busy drooling over the Padrons and Tats...


----------



## Ducrider

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'm going to start using Dave's pics as my desktop wallpaper.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Ducrider said:


> I'm going to start using Dave's pics as my desktop wallpaper.


This is my background...

...sorry Dave.


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those habanos look delicious.


----------



## ShaunB

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dave, I can only hope to one day have half of the sticks you have. Your pics are sick.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Ducrider said:


> I'm going to start using Dave's pics as my desktop wallpaper.


You was gonna come over some day soon anyway maybe a pic here LOL I got some sticks that need attention :mrgreen:


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



guitar7272 said:


> ... oh sorry... I was too busy drooling over the Padrons and Tats...


No worries bro I was speaking of the young punker Charlie :boxing: who seems to be making mine and team Wa's lack of pic skils an obsession of his


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> This is my background...
> 
> ...sorry Dave.


Meh, that's pretty noobish


----------



## jimjim99

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice! whats inside those red tubos?


----------



## COYOTE JLR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 MOW Ruination
10 460 NUB Habano
1 RyJ Churchill Tubo
1 My Father
1 Punch Rothchild 
1 Joya de Nicaragua Gran Consul 
1 Padron 1964 Anniversary

Only a small splash compared to some of you folks, but I do what I can to support the businesses around here.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jimjim99 said:


> Nice! whats inside those red tubos?


Hi
To answer question the red tubes are Partagas Spanish Rosado an average cigar but nice and small for the quick moments.


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



kRaZe15 said:


> went to the b&m last night and picked up a few olivas and some la traviatas


What's the small cylindrical thing with the Nub logo? A punch cutter mayhaps?


----------



## Jenady

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I like the originals so I decided to try these.


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Jenady said:


> I like the originals so I decided to try these.


Have you tried one yet? I'm a fan of the originals and I was curious if the different vitola made any difference - I'm waiting for them to show up on the Jam before I try em though.


----------



## kRaZe15

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



kenelbow said:


> What's the small cylindrical thing with the Nub logo? A punch cutter mayhaps?


the nub cylinder is only some wooden matches. i thought i would throw it in the pic as it looked nice.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Liga Privada No9 Robusto
Opus X Love Story
4 - Vieja Summerfest (also got 5 for a buddy)
La Aurora BME
El Triunfador Lancero


----------



## Jenady

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



guitar7272 said:


> Have you tried one yet? I'm a fan of the originals and I was curious if the different vitola made any difference - I'm waiting for them to show up on the Jam before I try em though.


Not yet but soon. :mrgreen:


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Jenady said:


> Not yet but soon. :mrgreen:


Do let me know when soon comes... just finished my day off with a Diesel... mmmmm.


----------



## Tarks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I don't usually post my hauls but what the heck, I'm bored tonight.  I got these in last Monday.

Cohiba Sig II x 3
Cohiba Sig III x 1
Cohiba Sig IV x 1
Partagas Shorts x 1
Partagas Super Partagas x 1
Hoyo Palmas Extra x 1


----------



## Chris R

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tarks said:


> I don't usually post my hauls but what the heck, I'm bored tonight.  I got these in last Monday.
> 
> Cohiba Sig II x 3
> Cohiba Sig III x 1
> Cohiba Sig IV x 1
> Partagas Shorts x 1
> Partagas Super Partagas x 1
> Hoyo Palmas Extra x 1


Very Nice! Do you have experience on how the Hoyos and Supers smoke ROTT?


----------



## Jenady

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tarks said:


>


OMG! What a beautiful picture.


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Beautiful sight!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tarks said:


> I don't usually post my hauls but what the heck, I'm bored tonight.  I got these in last Monday.
> 
> Cohiba Sig II x 3
> Cohiba Sig III x 1
> Cohiba Sig IV x 1
> Partagas Shorts x 1
> Partagas Super Partagas x 1
> Hoyo Palmas Extra x 1


Dang it Jeff:scared:If this is what boredom causes I want to be bored.:thumb:


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

not fair. not fair. not fair.


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> not fair. not fair. not fair.











...what he said


----------



## bigslowrock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Tarks - umm can I be your friend?


----------



## jimjim99

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

:twitch: :twitch: :twitch: :mrgreen:


----------



## Tarks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thanks guys.

@ Chris R - The HdM Palmas Extra are one of my favorite cigars. They are fantastic ROTT. The Super Partagas is new to me. I smoked 1 so far, decent cigar but not fantastic IMO. Maybe some time will help.


----------



## dubgeek

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a Camacho Liberty 2009 to smoke on the 4th of July. I'm hoping for fireworks!


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dubgeek said:


> Just picked up a Camacho Liberty 2009 to smoke on the 4th of July. I'm hoping for fireworks!


One of the best cigars available on the market today if I may say....

PG


----------



## Krish the Fish

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought a box of Cabaiguan Corona Extras, and found out my box of RASS shipped today... My Fonseca No. 1s & 5 pack of Siglo IVs came in this weekend.

I also got a free 5 Vegas Limitada ashtray with the box!


----------



## Seminole

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

mg:



bigslowrock said:


> Tarks - umm can I be your friend?


 me too...How can I join the Canadian Social Group?

I guess a new thread should be started. Tarks has now ruined it for any new posters!


----------



## bdeuce22

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Tat Dracs x4


----------



## DoctaJ

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tarks said:


> I don't usually post my hauls but what the heck, I'm bored tonight.  I got these in last Monday.
> 
> Cohiba Sig II x 3
> Cohiba Sig III x 1
> Cohiba Sig IV x 1
> Partagas Shorts x 1
> Partagas Super Partagas x 1
> Hoyo Palmas Extra x 1


Well, going to need a new shirt...couldn't stop drooling when I saw this pic


----------



## Seminole

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up the following from the local B&M:

2 x EP Carillo Short Run Populares
2 x Sencillo Robusto
2 x La Aurora 107 Robusto
2 x Carlos Torano Exodus "50 Years" Robusto

Thought I would test out some of the 2010 released cigars.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## phager

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

From the local B&M:
2x AF Gran Reserva Maduro
1x RyJ 1865 Churchill

From CB:
4 - Graycliff 1666 Toro (6" x 50)
4 - Padilla Obsidian Torpedo (6" x 54)
4 - Cuba Libre Magnum (5" x 55)
4 - 5 Vegas Gold Double Nickel (5.5" x 55)
4 - El Mejor Emerald Robusto (5.5" x 50)

In the process of making a small coolerdor to hold my new acquisitions.


----------



## skore129

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just got to work after being the past week on vacation and forgot that i had ordered some stuff before going out...

so got to the office ands here it is what was waiting for me...

5 x tatuaje Miami regios
5 x Olivia Master Blend3
10 x Cain Serie F 550
10 X Carlos torano Noventa


----------



## ama

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> ***Image of delicious Opuses that my post count denies me from quoting.***


Looks amazing, I would love to try an Opus maduro someday. Enjoy!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ama said:


> Looks amazing, I would love to try an Opus maduro someday. Enjoy!


New to me as well, I will do a review maybe this weekend as I buy stuff to smoke, I do realize I got very lucky! :lock1:


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dave, what stick is second from the left?

Dave posting on here is like when you read about exotic sports cars in magazines... you know things exists, but you don't think anyone actually owns them.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> Dave, what stick is second from the left?
> 
> Dave posting on here is like when you read about exotic sports cars in magazines... you know things exists, but you don't think anyone actually owns them.


Casa magna I think


----------



## sultan-cigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










UPPPSS..SORRY, I DIDN'T BOUGHT THEM, I MADE THEM..LOL..


----------



## Jenady

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



sultan-cigar said:


> UPPPSS..SORR, I DIDN'T BOUGHT THEM, I MAKE THEM..LOL..


...and we are glad you do. Great picture Yan. Thanks.


----------



## Jenady

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



guitar7272 said:


> Have you tried one yet? I'm a fan of the originals and I was curious if the different vitola made any difference - I'm waiting for them to show up on the Jam before I try em though.


I smoked one out of the box to compare. My first impression was that it taste the same as the original. As I got further into it the smoke took on more character and became smoother. Since I didn't smoke them side by side I am not certain but I believe the Shorty has more flavors coming through. I like larger ring gauge cigars anyway so the Shorty was more enjoyable. If you like the original you should love these.










The cutter came with the box. I was able to do a nub stand with it but forgot to get a picture. Nice ash.


----------



## quincy627

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

La Perla Habana. A tried one of these by accident and enjoyed it so much I bought more.


----------



## Plop007

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

First time trying the Nub Cameroon

I'm so excited


----------



## bhuang61

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went to my first event this past Weds. Drew Estate at my local B&M. I've never tried any of these so I was wide open. At the event I smoked one of the JDNs and a Liga Privada No 9 Robusto. They were both very different than anything I have smoked before. I think I know what 'earthy' tastes like now. Anyway, here's my haul:


----------



## Khafre

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 DPG blues, and some Stone Sublimely Self-righteous ale. Gonna drink it and smoke one tonight.


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Opus X petite lanceros
2 Diamond Crown Maximus robustos
1 Ashton VSG robusto

They were all on sale at the local B&M and I haven't tried any of them before so I grabbed a few to try out. No w I just have to decide which to try first.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I love the local B&M. All this for $32 and change.

The Berger & Argenti Entubar's were buy 2 get 1 free...
The yellowed Partagas came out of the owner's private stash, apparently from 1997.

Now that's what I call service.


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice deal you got there... I had one of those Brickhouse in my hands today, but ended up putting it back. I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## phager

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice Charlie! I wish my local B&M was that cool. Everyone there is more then a bit standoffish. In addition I went to pick up a cigar for the evening, grabbed a RyJ Bully for $6.50 and then noticed the RH of the humidor is 44%.

Kinda sucks when the only shop in town is a liquor with one small humidor, but it'll have to hold me until my online purchases arrive.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Son Of Thor said:


> Nice deal you got there... I had one of those Brickhouse in my hands today, but ended up putting it back. I haven't tried them yet.


The Entubars haven't been easy to find and got some ridiculous ratings. $6 a stick, I'll probably pick up a couple more soon as that deal isn't going to last forever...


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I was gifted with a box of Gurhka Green Dragons today!


----------



## whodeeni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Looks like somebody made it to Holt's! Nice score Dave!
What exactly did you buy to get the bonus sticks or were
they selling the special sticks individually as well?



smelvis said:


>


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Spent a heap yesterday on bomb supplies but in all reality I cant tell you what I bought, or I'd have to kill you. With a bomb that is. LMAO. :biggrin::biglaugh::target: :mischief: :mischief: :mischief: Oh yeah, these arent relevant. Juan Lopez Seleccion #2 x 5 and some Party Culebras.


----------



## phager

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a five pack of Nestor Miranda 1989 Oscuro Robustos off of CBid to go along with the boutique sampler I won. I need to stay off that places, the wife's going to kill me, and I don't think the argument of "But honey, I saved us money on shipping by getting them together" is going to cut it:rofl:


----------



## dajones

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My latest is a Wolf V-cutter. Lots of folks swear by 'em; I'm excited to take it out for a spin (once it arrives--eBay demands delayed gratification). It's the Reverse-V slicer of a cat eye that makes it different:


----------



## bigmike7685

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dajones said:


> My latest is a Wolf V-cutter. Lots of folks swear by 'em; I'm excited to take it out for a spin (once it arrives--eBay demands delayed gratification). It's the Reverse-V slicer of a cat eye that makes it different:


You will be pleased with it. I as well just bought one off eBay and got it 2 days ago I used it to cut my cao America and I will say it went through like butter best vcut I have ever bought :bounce:


----------



## Seminole

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got a 5'er of the Padron FR 45 Maddie. Been wanting this one for quite some time.


----------



## bigmike7685

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

well heres what i picked up this weekend

Wolf v cutter best v cutter i ever used for the price.
padron 1964
illusion 
2 ep carrillo short runs
1 alec bradley tempus:banana:
one of my buddys threw me a couple 5 vegas
1 gold 
2 limitada 2010
1 A
1 original blend


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a mixed bundle of 10 REO robusto/10 Vibe corojo robusto on the devil site. Then 2 boxes of RP juniors form CA (devil lite)


----------



## Scott W.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

^^^ Holy Scrap Scott!!! :dr


----------



## Scott W.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Juicestain said:


> ^^^ Holy Scrap Scott!!! :dr


I was thirsty yesterday bro.


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I bought a box of nica libre principe off the cigar dot com weekend blitz, and also a box of Tat red tubos on thursday. Cigar place dot biz got them in just at the right time to get $1 first of the month shipping as well. They are the lowest price place I could find them as well. I must have gotten one of the last boxes too because it showed them sold out a few minutes after I processed my order. I'm really looking forward to trying one of those out. :rockon:


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



scottw said:


> I was thirsty yesterday bro.


Glad to see the celebrating never stops...


----------



## RealtorFrank

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagnes


----------



## Scott W.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> Glad to see the celebrating never stops...


Every precious day should be a celebration Charlie, I just have a way of going overboard.:rockon:


----------



## Futility

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

:banana:

5 Vegas Miami Knuckle
Alec Bradley Harvest Selection '97 Robusto
Oliva Serie O Robusto
Perdomo Habano Maduro Robusto
CAO Brazilia Lambada
Romeo y Julieta Viejo 'R'


----------



## SeanL

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My latest purchase just arrived. A box of La Aurora 1495 robustos, ten 601 green coronas, and five Tatuaje Regios. There were some freebies in there as well: three Gran Habano 3 SLS, 3 Spanish Galleon corojo robustos, and two DPG Cuban Classic robustos.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



SeanL said:


> My latest purchase just arrived. A box of La Aurora 1495 robustos


One of my favs.


----------



## Aficionado82

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up the Celtic Classic Sampler Box which consists of:

3 - Erin Go Bragh Robusto Tubos
3 - Slainte Robusto Tubos


----------



## jakecartier3

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just bought:

3 Padilla Habano
2 Gurkha Liga VH7
1 Gurkha Black Puro
1 Sancho Panza
1 La Aurora
1 Rolondo Reyes

As soon as they get here (hopefully soon!) I will post some pics!


----------



## d_day

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box Partagas Benji
1 Angelino gift set


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Son Of Thor said:


> I bought a box of nica libre principe off the cigar dot com weekend blitz, and also a box of Tat red tubos on thursday. Cigar place dot biz got them in just at the right time to get $1 first of the month shipping as well. They are the lowest price place I could find them as well. I must have gotten one of the last boxes too because it showed them sold out a few minutes after I processed my order. I'm really looking forward to trying one of those out. :rockon:


My orders arrived today, here's some pics...


----------



## bdeuce22

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Tatuaje dracs and Boris.

Pics forthcoming gentlemen


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack of Nording Robustos and 5 pack of the new Pepins.


----------



## phager

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just won a bid for a 5 pack of El Mejor Espresso Toros. That brings me up to 30 sticks coming from the devil site on Thursday. I need to figure out how to block CBid from my browser


----------



## Aficionado82

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just won the following 5-packs from the devil site:

Felipe Gregorio 'Felipe Icon' Sir Winston
Hesitant Pirate Churchill
Maxim's de Paris Imperial
Diesel Shorty


----------



## Secondz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Alec Bradley SCR flight sampler


----------



## CopGTP

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just purchased more heartfelt beads for my other tabletop...........a digitial hygro for said humi, and a lil' buddy blazer torch lighter.


----------



## dartstothesea

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



phager said:


> Just won a bid for a 5 pack of El Mejor Espresso Toros. That brings me up to 30 sticks coming from the devil site on Thursday. I need to figure out how to block CBid from my browser


Lol, they don't call it the devil site for no reason. I had to email them and tell them to cancel my account.


----------



## shuckins

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just got these:


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oh my, what pretty blue bands !!!........Nice pick-up Ron !!!


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

15 Greycliff Double Espresso & 5 Monte Media Noche Edmundos from the devil site!:crazy:


----------



## CopGTP

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those Cohiba's look delicious enough to eat with a glass of milk! LOL


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



shuckins said:


> just got these:


Oh so Pretty :dance:


----------



## Steel1212

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



EricF said:


> 15 Greycliff Double Espresso & 5 Monte Media Noche Edmundos from the devil site!:crazy:


Wish they would put up singles of that Greycliff. I'm eyeing a regular espresso now though. I also have some Media Noche's coming as well in the Churhill size.


----------



## Blacklog_angler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



shuckins said:


> just got these:


Very Nice!


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Blue bands on the Behike...I don't think so.

Looks like the color is way off in this pic.

Still a thing of beauty.


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Don't know if that is sarcasm John...Behike bands are holographic.


----------



## daniel4616

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hey all, new here. Just picked up a Don Tomas Madura Robusto. Not the most fancy, but I really enjoy some of the budget sticks I've been getting recently.


----------



## shuckins

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

i think i had the flash on,they are black


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I liked the blue... :wacko:


----------



## BKDW

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just finished smoking a 1959 Medina from Cuban Crafters...

Lets just say that it was too good to not be a Cuban....

It was unreal actually....

It made my top ten list of the best cigars that I have smoked-- more like my top 3.

The cigar was outstanding-- too complex for its own good.

It commanded my attention for the whole hour that I smoked it.

Any hardcore Cuban smoker should try it and see how it stacks up against what they have had.

They sure have it going on down in Miami...

Some of the best stuff is made right here in the US.

I was totally blown away by it.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ron you make me cry.


----------



## socapots

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


























stuff i got from atlantic. the lighter is cool.

edit: only ones ive had before are the vintage 90 and the casa torano. both i really liked. I have had the sun grown before but not the torpedo (at least i think thats what the sampler has. lol)


----------



## bouncintiga

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

box o' HDM palmas extra and PSD4's.


----------



## Magnate

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



shuckins said:


> i think i had the flash on,they are black


NICE!! You'll have to send me a couple of those! :lol:


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Magnate said:


> NICE!! You'll have to send me a couple of those! :lol:


Shuckins don't give them to Chris for free! Trade them with me in exchange for some Puros Indios! :rofl:


----------



## shuckins

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

i also just got these:


----------



## Steel1212

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

El Major Espresso
Alec Bradley Max Paxx Sampler
Man o War taster Sampler (already had a Ruination yesterday, so I need to try the other 2)
Diesel Unholy Cocktails
Oliva G Maduros

I'll have another 17 goodies come next monday as well....I think I'll be well set for my Oklahoma PROAM trip by Next friday!


----------



## smokin'Jef

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sampler:
5 Vegas Serie A
5 Vegas Gold
Diesel
Padilla Achillies
Man O' War Ruination
Nub Habano
Oliva Serie G
La Herencia Oscuro Fuerte
Graycliff G2
RP Connecticut
Nica Libre


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Opus X fuente fuente from Old Virginia Tobacco


----------



## Plop007

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Padilla Habanos and 40 of the Romeo Y Julietas Habana Reserve pequenos


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of tuck pads for my reamed bum !


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



cigar loco said:


> A box of tuck pads for my reamed bum !


ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I spose I shouldnt mention the Upmanns, Monte's and Punch's I bought today then?:mischief::mischief::moony::mrgreen:


----------



## Tarks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



shuckins said:


> i also just got these:


Very nice Ron. Let me know how these are compared to the Behikes. I haven't pulled the trigger on either of them yet. Thanks.


----------



## mikesimjr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just got a fantastic deal on Cigarbid.com. I got a box of 20 Montecristo Media Noche No.3's for $78.00. I am going to give them a month in the humi before I try one but it is going to be hard to wait.

Mike


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nothing too special...









And an Oliva Connecticut Reserve I enjoyed with BOTL bhuang61.


----------



## Krish the Fish

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

this just came in.

also, bought a edgestar 28 bottle, chasidor shelves/trays/dividers, & 2 pounds of 65% beads. Also, if I'm lucky, a box of Dracs. Still on the lookout for a jar & franks.


----------



## phager

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered a humidifer and hygrometer from CI, after getting bombed with 7 cigars today, I realized just how insufficent my small coolerdor is and I've got 40 sticks coming in next thursday. So I'm co-oping one of our camping cooler (64 qt, I think) for a little more storage space.

Also got a new cutter and torch lighter for a local B&M I discovered.


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



shuckins said:


> i also just got these:


I'm coming to your house tonight, looking for a handout...:fish2:


----------



## bdeuce22

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

box of dracs and 5 boris


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well I was hoping the San Cristobal's would show up on the Jambalaya today and my wish was granted. Just picked up 2 5ers of them. I don't think the deal even lasted 5 minutes so I'm glad I happened to look at the right time. :whoo:


----------



## Aficionado82

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This is what I won on the devil site this week:

Diesel Shorty - 5 pack

Maxim's de Paris Imperial - 5 pack

Hesitant Pirate Churchill - 5 pack

Felipe Gregorio 'Felipe Icon' Sir Winston - 5 pack

Zino Platinum Scepter Series Shorty - 2 singles

Avocado Limited Reserve Toro - 2 singles

5 Vegas Series 'A' Atomic - single

Pirate's Gold by Rolando Reyes Corona - 5 pack

Man O' War Virtue Lonsdale - 2 singles

Man O' War Ruination Robusto #2 - 2 singles

Graycliff 1666 Presidente - single

----------------------------------------------

Also picked up the following:

CAO Sopranos Sampler Box

La Aurora Preferido Sapphire No. 2 (Tubed)

Gurkha Grand Reserve

Rocky Patel Royal Vintage

Just trying to get my hands on as many different smokes as I can. Let them sit in my humi for a bit and then start enjoying them.


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Aficionado82 said:


> This is what I won on the devil site this week:
> 
> Diesel Shorty - 5 pack
> 
> Maxim's de Paris Imperial - 5 pack
> 
> Hesitant Pirate Churchill - 5 pack
> 
> Felipe Gregorio 'Felipe Icon' Sir Winston - 5 pack
> 
> Zino Platinum Scepter Series Shorty - 2 singles
> 
> Avocado Limited Reserve Toro - 2 singles
> 
> 5 Vegas Series 'A' Atomic - single
> 
> Pirate's Gold by Rolando Reyes Corona - 5 pack
> 
> Man O' War Virtue Lonsdale - 2 singles
> 
> Man O' War Ruination Robusto #2 - 2 singles
> 
> Graycliff 1666 Presidente - single
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> Also picked up the following:
> 
> CAO Sopranos Sampler Box
> 
> La Aurora Preferido Sapphire No. 2 (Tubed)
> 
> Gurkha Grand Reserve
> 
> Rocky Patel Royal Vintage
> 
> Just trying to get my hands on as many different smokes as I can. Let them sit in my humi for a bit and then start enjoying them.


It looks like you have a good start there...


----------



## Aficionado82

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Son Of Thor said:


> It looks like you have a good start there...


That's the scary part, it's only a start. It's a slippery slope, but it's fun :biggrin:


----------



## bigmike7685

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a lot this week

Box of 20 CAO Vision 
2 boxes of 3 CAO America Bottle Rockets

I also hit up the cain F event this week. What a great event Sam's a great guy. heres what i got there

box of 24 Cain nubs Sam was nice enough to sign the box for me
Cain F nub Sampler 
hand rolled from Sam.
got a hat shirt and bag for buying a box :scared:


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 5ers of San Cristobal Clasico off Joe's Jambalaya today. I was looking for those to pop up today and got lucky in seeing them. They didn't last more than 5 minutes.

Now lets see what else Joe can temp me with today.....


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Son Of Thor said:


> 2 5ers of San Cristobal Clasico off Joe's Jambalaya today. I was looking for those to pop up today and got lucky in seeing them. They didn't last more than 5 minutes.
> 
> Now lets see what else Joe can temp me with today.....


Booo, tough cookies on Joe's Jam already!! Oh well, did enough damage today:

10 pack Gran Habano No. 1








1x Bugatti B1 Lighter (15 bucks!! Couldn't say no at that price!)
5 pack Tatuaje Havana Noble
5 pack Cubao No. 5
Assorted sticks from my local B&Ms (Tat La Riqueza, LFD Air Bender, Gran Habano Corojo No. 5, Mi Barrio, Siglo II, Kristoff Sumatra)


----------



## eljimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Small buy today. A six pack of some of the darkest W.O.A.M.'s I have ever seen.


----------



## Reef Keeper

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bigmike7685 said:


> Picked up a lot this week
> I also hit up the cain F event this week. What a great event Sam's a great guy. heres what i got there
> 
> box of 24 Cain nubs Sam was nice enough to sign the box for me
> Cain F nub Sampler
> hand rolled from Sam.
> got a hat shirt and bag for buying a box :scared:


Which event were you at? I picked up the same deal at Kenny the Kings today, and Kenny threw in 6 extra Cain Nubs. You're right, Sam is a really nice guy.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'd tell but just as soon let Warren tell ya, ha ha ha ha ha he he neaner!!!


----------



## Scott W.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



eljimmy said:


> Small buy today. A six pack of some of the darkest W.O.A.M.'s I have ever seen.


I love these things bro. Awesome smoke!!


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



eljimmy said:


> Small buy today. A six pack of some of the darkest W.O.A.M.'s I have ever seen.


I'm looking forward to trying those out. I'll have some here on Tuesday, but then they'll have to rest and I'll have to try to keep my hands off of them.


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



guitar7272 said:


> Booo, tough cookies on Joe's Jam already!! Oh well, did enough damage today:
> 
> 10 pack Gran Habano No. 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1x Bugatti B1 Lighter (15 bucks!! Couldn't say no at that price!)
> 5 pack Tatuaje Havana Noble
> 5 pack Cubao No. 5
> Assorted sticks from my local B&Ms (Tat La Riqueza, LFD Air Bender, Gran Habano Corojo No. 5, Mi Barrio, Siglo II, Kristoff Sumatra)


Ya I was bummed it ended so early. Nice deal on that Bugatti lighter. I must have missed the deal on the Tats unfortunately because thats another stick I've been looking to try out.


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> I'd tell but just as soon let Warren tell ya, ha ha ha ha ha he he neaner!!!


Now thats not fair Dave. I played the same game on you but Kym's doing it to me as well. Oh well, still have a few helmets left. :mmph::crutch::frusty:


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

a few singles from the cigar lounge










x2 Cao La Traviata Animados
x1 Casa Fernandez Salamon


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Son Of Thor said:


> Ya I was bummed it ended so early. Nice deal on that Bugatti lighter. I must have missed the deal on the Tats unfortunately because thats another stick I've been looking to try out.


They go QUICK! The Liga Privadas and anything with the Tatuaje label are usually gone in a minute or two. I'm trying to stock up on them because I'm rapidly finding Tatuaje to be my favorite smokes. The day they put Tat Miami's up there, I'm buying like 4 or 5!


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just purchased some sticks from Serious Cigars

1 box of 10 Tatuaje Verocu Tubos (98.95 with free shipping - pretty good price IMHO)
1 Tatuaje Ambos Mundos - Toro No. 1
2 Arturo Fuente Anejo #49 (promo - $21.40 for 2 with all purchases over $100)


----------



## Jenady

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Puff made me do it. I read so many praises for these two that a bought a box of each.

Partagas Serie D No. 5 and Cohiba Robustos


----------



## Secondz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Taster Pack : Medium to Full
AJ Fernandez Flight Sampler
5 Vegas "A" Boxed Press Apex 5 pack
5 Vegas "A" Alpha 5 pack

all from the devil site :heh:


----------



## eljimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



scottw said:


> I love these things bro. Awesome smoke!!


I'm with ya!!!!


----------



## eljimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Anejo Sharks! Love these, or should I say all Anejos.


----------



## dartstothesea

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got me a fiver of those 5Vegas Gold Maddy Toros comin'


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A bunch of fivers from the Devil site, and Devil lite (CA).


----------



## Steel1212

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

RP Double Maduros
Graycliff Espresso
RP 1990 torpedos
Liga #9s
CAO sopranos
Montecristo Media Noche Churchills in those are huge, and one is very, dark! Gonna need a good supper for that one!


----------



## Steel1212

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dartstothesea said:


> Got me a fiver of those 5Vegas Gold Maddy Toros comin'


Where did you get those?


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Sultan Robustos came in. Thanks Yan and Ron...


----------



## Magnate

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Mine too! I tore right into 'em though!!

I don't know why these are called Simply Pack... it's much nicer than the 5 packs Cigars International sells, LOL!










Yan, I absolutely LOVE that you take the time to put the date rolled on the boxes!!! This is of GREAT value to me as a cigar lover. Please don't stop doing this. :clap2:



















How tasty do these look?! :nod:


----------



## wsamsky

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got off the devil...

Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto (Single)

CAO Flavours Corona - Moontrance 5 pack (for the girlfriend)

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro - 5-Pack

5 Vegas Limitada '08 Belicoso 5-pack

I was bidding on my first box bit don't have the room and didn't want to shell out the cash for a stogie I had not tried yet.


----------



## Krish the Fish

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked this up at a local B&M (my first time there!):
Tatuaje White label (not sure of the correct title)
Añejo Rob-thing (debating between this and paying $2 more for the Opus Petit Lanc. Opted for this sheerly on the fact that I've never had an anejo)
DPG blue lancero

Also, 2 lbs of 65% beads are in!


----------



## wsamsky

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Krish the Fish said:


> Also, 2 lbs of 65% beads are in!


I'm going to need to order some of these when I convert my parents wine cooler into a humidor.


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I went a bit overboard last week. It started innocently enough with a box of RP Juniors from CigarMonster.com










Then during last week's Jam I picked up a 5 cigar caddy and the Oliva Top Ten Sampler.










Then the wheels came off and I lost all self control on cigar bid, purchasing the following:
Perdomo Lot 23 Toro - 5-Pack
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consul - 5-Pack
Warminster Humidor - 20 Capacity
Slow-Aged by Perdomo Churchill - 5-Pack
Puros Indios Viejo Maduro Churchill - 5-Pack
Padilla Hybrid Robusto - 5-Pack
Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Robusto - 5-Pack
Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 - 5-Pack
Alec Bradley Tempus Creo - 5-Pack
AJ Fernandez 5-Star Sampler - 5 Cigars
Nica Libre Pincipe - 5-Pack
Gurkha Micro-Batch Taster - 4 Cigars
Man O' War Corona - 5-Pack
CAO Great Eight Sampler - Box of 8
5 Vegas Miami 'M-5' - 5-Pack









































































Somebody help me. :drama:


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Jeeeez!!!!!!


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ken, you're really making my buying habits look good!


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



commonsenseman said:


> Ken, you're really making my buying habits look good!


I tend to do things that make other people look good in comparison all the time. This is only the latest example.


----------



## tmajer15

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sultan cigars... thanks Ron and Yan


----------



## J Daly

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just a little. My manhood was crushed by Ken's massive attack.

5er's (I smoked a couple)

RP 1990 mini belicoso
La Herencia Oscuro Fuerte belicoso
Olive Serie G belicose
Tatuaje Havana VI nobles

and 3 VSG Enchantments.


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My order arrived from Tampasweethearts

2 VSG Belicosos
4 WOAM's
2 Anejo Sharks
2 Anejo 55
2 Anejo 46
1 Ashton Aged Maduro Sampler


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



J Daly said:


> Just a little. My manhood was crushed by Ken's massive attack.
> 
> 5er's (I smoked a couple)
> 
> RP 1990 mini belicoso
> La Herencia Oscuro Fuerte belicoso
> Olive Serie G belicose
> Tatuaje Havana VI nobles
> 
> and 3 VSG Enchantments.


That's a good looking short stick stash.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

All of the cigars in the first picture besides the RP Nording have 2+ years on them. BTW when did they switch the band on the Nording's? I actually liked the original band better.


----------



## DeeSkank

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got a box of RP Junior Maduros and a box of CAO Italia Tubos from the monster.

And I also have a Padilla sampler coming in, and a 5 pack of Diesel Unholy Cocktails :tu


----------



## DW09

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just picked up a Cusano Cuvee sampler and some Cusano 18's


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

On the Nordings. They did. I'm still getting the white bands. I've heard differing reports if the blend changed. SHame if they did, the white's are one of my favorite everyday smokes. Holt's has the torpedos for 60 a box.


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Fiver of the Tauaje Miami Unicos Torpedos.


----------



## shuckins

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DW09 said:


> I just picked up a Cusano Cuvee sampler and some Cusano 18's


be careful with that 151,it'll kick your butt...lol


----------



## Nickerson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Son Of Thor said:


> My order arrived from Tampasweethearts
> 
> 2 VSG Belicosos
> 4 WOAM's
> 2 Anejo Sharks
> 2 Anejo 55
> 2 Anejo 46
> 1 Ashton Aged Maduro Sampler


Wonder if they got any short story maduro's :"(


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Nickerson said:


> Wonder if they got any short story maduro's :"(


The last email I got from them listed the following:

*Hemingway(Maduro) singles- NOT sold by the box*
Masterpiece, (9 x 52), $15.75 each--- (Limit of 4)
Work of Art, ( 4 7/8 x 46-60), $9.25 each--- (Limit of 4)
Untold Story, (7 5/8 x 54), $14.70 each--- (Limit of 4) 
Classic, (7 x 48), $8.90 each (Limit of 2)
Signature, (6 x 47), $8.10 each (Limit of 2)
Between the Lines (maduro/natural), (5 x 45-54), $15.50 each--- (Limit of 4)


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



guitar7272 said:


> The last email I got from them listed the following:
> 
> *Hemingway(Maduro) singles- NOT sold by the box*
> Masterpiece, (9 x 52), $15.75 each--- (Limit of 4)
> Work of Art, ( 4 7/8 x 46-60), $9.25 each--- (Limit of 4)
> Untold Story, (7 5/8 x 54), $14.70 each--- (Limit of 4)
> Classic, (7 x 48), $8.90 each (Limit of 2)
> Signature, (6 x 47), $8.10 each (Limit of 2)
> Between the Lines (maduro/natural), (5 x 45-54), $15.50 each--- (Limit of 4)


Thats the same as last time I got the email too.


----------



## phager

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A bundle of 15 La Aurora #4 Seconds of the devils site. My my my, that cliff sure is slippery!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

 The sent the shirt and sutter as a gift!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> All of the cigars in the first picture besides the RP Nording have 2+ years on them. BTW when did they switch the band on the Nording's? I actually liked the original band better.


Joshua, These are some great looking cigars that you got here.:thumb:


----------



## CopGTP

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dang Mr.Smitty, you sure got some tasty looking stogies their!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh, and Dave, who doesn't love free stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

_*Napoleon Dynamite voice*_* LUCKY!!!!!*_ */Napoleon Dynamite voice*_


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dave...

Sweet... will be picking some up shortly. I assume the Behikes were also freebies.

<insert Raph smileys>


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> Dave...
> 
> Sweet... will be picking some up shortly. I assume the Behikes were also freebies.
> 
> <insert Raph smileys>


No but thanks to a Great Friend a Grand Reserva and and Opus X Shark along with 5 others including some LE's and a very old ones was  Thanks Bro!!


----------



## dubgeek

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a few yesterday from two B&Ms (I was looking for a Flying Pig to try, placed an order at my local shop).

3x LCP Maduro torpedoes - Leesburg Cigar and Pipe's house 'gar
1x LFD Air Bender (think it was Maestro)
1x Brick House robusto
1x Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend robusto

And from the devil site I recently won:
5x Nicre Libra torpedo
5x CAO Brazilia Samba
5x 5 Vegas Gold robusto
5x MOW Ruination Belicoso
5x La Aurora Barrel Aged robusto


----------



## jessejava187

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ok what hell Dave, Yummy When am i house sitting lol


smelvis said:


> The sent the shirt and sutter as a gift!


----------



## whodeeni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Do the Untold story's only come in Maduro?

That's a great price on between the lines....



guitar7272 said:


> The last email I got from them listed the following:
> 
> *Hemingway(Maduro) singles- NOT sold by the box*
> Masterpiece, (9 x 52), $15.75 each--- (Limit of 4)
> Work of Art, ( 4 7/8 x 46-60), $9.25 each--- (Limit of 4)
> Untold Story, (7 5/8 x 54), $14.70 each--- (Limit of 4)
> Classic, (7 x 48), $8.90 each (Limit of 2)
> Signature, (6 x 47), $8.10 each (Limit of 2)
> Between the Lines (maduro/natural), (5 x 45-54), $15.50 each--- (Limit of 4)


----------



## socapots

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



kenelbow said:


> I went a bit overboard last week. It started innocently enough with a box of RP Juniors from CigarMonster.com
> 
> Then during last week's Jam I picked up a 5 cigar caddy and the Oliva Top Ten Sampler.
> 
> Then the wheels came off and I lost all self control on cigar bid, purchasing the following:
> Perdomo Lot 23 Toro - 5-Pack
> Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consul - 5-Pack
> Warminster Humidor - 20 Capacity
> Slow-Aged by Perdomo Churchill - 5-Pack
> Puros Indios Viejo Maduro Churchill - 5-Pack
> Padilla Hybrid Robusto - 5-Pack
> Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Robusto - 5-Pack
> Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 - 5-Pack
> Alec Bradley Tempus Creo - 5-Pack
> AJ Fernandez 5-Star Sampler - 5 Cigars
> Nica Libre Pincipe - 5-Pack
> Gurkha Micro-Batch Taster - 4 Cigars
> Man O' War Corona - 5-Pack
> CAO Great Eight Sampler - Box of 8
> 5 Vegas Miami 'M-5' - 5-Pack
> 
> Somebody help me. :drama:


:spit: :faint2:

nice haul man.. i fear i will do that one day.. probably get booted out of the house too haha.


----------



## whodeeni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Which Litto Gomez are those Josh?



mrsmitty said:


> All of the cigars in the first picture besides the RP Nording have 2+ years on them. BTW when did they switch the band on the Nording's? I actually liked the original band better.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The Americano


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 5ers of San Cristobal Clasico


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



whodeeni said:


> Do the Untold story's only come in Maduro?
> 
> That's a great price on between the lines....


I've read that they do have a cameroon wrapped Untold Story but it's very rare and is a handout. The production version is Maduro only.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Alec Bradley Sungrown Robustos, 5 RP Sungrown Robustos.


----------



## rus_bro

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 RP Decades, 5 CAO GOLD Maduros..

just got them in..


----------



## Consigliere

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just received my box of Rocky Patel Sungrowns today in the mail.


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Boxes:

5 Vegas A Artisan - 5 X 52
2 X RP Juniors Sumatra ('92)

5 Packs: (All Robusto)

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959
Carlos Torano Cameroon 1916
Pinar Del Rio Habano Sun Grown
Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Opus X Lost City of each vitola:


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Beautiful Chris and hard to find, Congrats!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Finally... someone else posting Opuses... mmm... they look soo good...


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My box of Tatuaje Verocu Tubos just came in, along with some La Riquezas.


----------



## Veldrid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up some Drew Estate Javas... been wanting to try these for awhile now. I'm usually not into flavored stuff but I hear good things aboout these. Just need to put some age on them and then we will see.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Veldrid said:


> Just picked up some Drew Estate Javas... been wanting to try these for awhile now. I'm usually not into flavored stuff but I hear good things aboout these. Just need to put some age on them and then we will see.


Hope you just meen some rest, infused cigars do not get better with age.


----------



## d_day

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

About to drop some coin on some Don Carlos Edicion de Anniversarios.


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered a 10 pack of Diesel Unholy Cocktails off of Joes Jambalaya


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Joes got me again , 10 pack of 5 Vegas Triple A's


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Viaje Exclusivo Robusto


----------



## Tarks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Coheeebas!


----------



## Fibo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Pepin Cuban Classic..Joe's Jambalya.


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tarks said:


> Coheeebas!


Yummy Jeff!


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Jeff... glad to see lanceros getting some love.


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A couple of pick-ups from the WTS threads,


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice Pick-Up Kym.

My non-internets purchases.

Finally got a 75th Lancero not from a humidor at 75% RH









Picked Up These Today.









Okay fine... one internet purchased. Big thanks to Magnate for picking these up. He knows I love my Special Ss. Now... where to find a Serie X?


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice very nice Kym and Charlie, Pretty!


----------



## Dog Rockets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hello, my name is Thomas and I am a c-bid addict. I have maxed out my credit cards, sold all my earthly possessions and done things that I am not proud of to feed my addiction. But still I need more....


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

VSG Eclipse
Cain F Nub


----------



## mikesimjr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just won a box of 20 Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 60's for $90.00!!! I was pretty stoked about that!


----------



## Aficionado82

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Here is my recent damage:

5 Packs:

Brocatus Churchill (5 Pack)
Tierra del Sol by Perdomo Churchill (5 Pack)
Free Cuba Torpedo (5 Pack)

----------------------------------------------------------------

Singles:

Padilla Habano Robusto
Padilla Cazadores Toro
Padilla Achilles Robusto
Oliva Connecticut Reserve Toro
Fuente Fuente Opus X Double Corona
Ashton VSG Robusto
5 Vegas Limitada '10 Belicosoo
Pinar P2000 Pre-Embargo Cuban Rothschild
Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto
Gurkha Class Regent Torpedo
CAO Italia Novella
Aristoff Box-Pressed Maduro Piramide
5 Vegas Limitada '09
Man O' War Virtue Lonsdale
Man O' War Ruination Robusto #2
Graycliff 1666 Presidente
Macanudo Cafe Hyde Park
Fonseca 5-50
Fonseca Vintage Robusto
La Aurora Cameroon Robusto
Leon Jimenes Robusto
Augusto Reyes Epicur Torpedo
Felipe Dominicana Especial 'T' Torpedo
Cu-Avana Toro
Profesor Sila Churchill
Macanudo Vintage 2000 II
Indian Tabac 'Split Decision' Double
Gurkha '8-Year Aged' Legend Torpedo
Camacho Corojo Limited 08/22


----------



## daniel4616

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Punch Elite and a CAO Brazilia. Punch was good, but the CAO Brazilia was amazing, probably now in my top 3 cigars I've had. Granted I havent smoked many.

It was suggested I tried the CAO from you guys here at puff.com, so I'd like to say a big thanks for such a great cigar community. You guys really seem to know your stuff and I look forward to more suggestions to try from you guys!

:dude:


----------



## Adam

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A couple quick sticks from the B&M at lunch today, along with one from an event Friday that I was early by an hour for... So one of my bosses made a trip and surprised me with a gift!


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Adam said:


> A couple quick sticks from the B&M at lunch today, along with one from an event Friday that I was early by an hour for... So one of my bosses made a trip and surprised me with a gift!


Nice smokes... what's the label on the second from the right in the shot with five sticks? I recognize everything except that one label...

PG


----------



## Adam

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PadillaGuy said:


> Nice smokes... what's the label on the second from the right in the shot with five sticks? I recognize everything except that one label...
> 
> PG


That one would be a Pinar Del Rio 1878 Cubano Especial. The second band below it says Capa Madura. I'd never heard of them before but the guy I know at the B&M recommended them. Said they've been smoking great, so I grabbed one last week and this one to hang out in the humi for a while. It's a churchill, 7x50 I think with a tight pigtail at the cap.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

30 Opus X Power Rangers from our own Frank here on Puff!

Thanks Frank!


----------



## seanboii

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Two silver samplers from Atlantic and a 5'er of Hemingway Short Stories.


----------



## dubgeek

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Los Blancos Nine robustos


----------



## dubgeek

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> 30 Opus X Power Rangers from our own Frank here on Puff!
> 
> Thanks Frank!


Are you building a house made of Opus X's? I see some go up for sale, I see you buying them. :hat:


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dubgeek said:


> Are you building a house made of Opus X's? I see some go up for sale, I see you buying them. :hat:


well they need rest so you need a good supply or life and the world will just fall apart! :crutch:


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My first box of habanos. Bolivar Gold Medal. The waiting game begins...I heard these need quite some time. Box code AGO09 so this time next year I will smoke my first one.


----------



## Team Fuente

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just recently bought a box of Tatuaje rc233's....man I love them mothers. I smoked one in less then an hour while in a panic to find my Black berry!........A little off topic but I never found my suck @$$ BB so I went with the droid,AWESOME!!!!!!!!:focus:


----------



## bdeuce22

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Being sent in the mail.

Box of viaje double edged swords. Wooooo


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I received this morning 5 Diplomat MM corncob pipes that I have been waiting for and I smoked one and I was delightfully pleased.:yo:


----------



## Krish the Fish

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A little bit of this:










And a lot more of that:

For reference, the first pic is some t110s, and 4 black robustos.

the second one is a tatuaje hat, box opener, some awesome sticks from a great BOTL for the ride, a box of Dracs & a box of Outlaw/Tats. Beautiful.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Holy crap Krishna. Someone a tat fan?


----------



## wsamsky

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got 70% heartfelt beads coming tomorrow!!! A whole half pounds worth!!! :smile:


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



wsamsky said:


> I got 70% heartfelt beads coming tomorrow!!! A whole half pounds worth!!! :smile:


Mentioning Heartfelt, I ordered some more Humi Sheets for bomb runs. I'm not going to tell anyone how few I bought. :mischief::mischief::mischief:


----------



## wsamsky

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> Mentioning Heartfelt, I ordered some more Humi Sheets for bomb runs. I'm not going to tell anyone how few I bought. :mischief::mischief::mischief:


I'm surprised you told anyone that you bought anything.


----------



## jessejava187

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> 30 Opus X Power Rangers from our own Frank here on Puff!
> 
> Thanks Frank!


 Holy power rangers my friend, See I told you needed a Bigger Opus Humi


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



wsamsky said:


> I'm surprised you told anyone that you bought anything.


LMAO. I'm in a chatty mood & to be honest I havent bought much for a few months, no need with bombs and bastages like Dave & Kym not letting me pay for what I do buy.:biggrin:

Note: I'm glad I genuinely do not enjoy Opus. That's a scary haul Dave.


----------



## jessejava187

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> Mentioning Heartfelt, I ordered some more Humi Sheets for bomb runs. I'm not going to tell anyone how few I bought. :mischief::mischief::mischief:


 Hmmm I see


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jessejava187 said:


> Hmmm I see


Dont worry Brother, I'll let ya know when I'm ready. :biggrin::mischief::mischief::mischief:


----------



## dubgeek

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Padilla Miami Salomons (fiver) and a herf-a-dor combo w/ Montecristo Media Noche Edmundos. I gotta stop buying things!! :banghead:


----------



## rus_bro

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 - padron 3000 maduro's
2 - grand havana #5's

quick stop into a cigar shop...

rb


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack Liga Privada robusto
4 Exodus 50 years torpedo
2 Viaje Oro
2 Viaje Platino
3 Diamond Crown Maximus robusto

These are all new to me except the DCM, so I'm looking forward to trying them all out.


----------



## cubanrob19

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ill let you know tomorrow ... Im on my way to the cigar shop right now! :biggrin:


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## hilasmos

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just tried a Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic last week and loved it, so it's DPG week for me.

1 - DPG 90+ Rated Sampler
5 Pack DPG Legends
5 Pack DPG Cuban Classic Belicoso
1 lb 70% beads
1 Palio burl wood cutter
1 52 qt cooler


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

What did you think of the Cuban Classic? I hear a lot of hating on him on here so it makes me weary of trying much of his stuff.


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> What did you think of the Cuban Classic? I hear a lot of hating on him on here so it makes me weary of trying much of his stuff.


The DPG Cuban Classic is a kick ass cigar in the robusto format, it was one of my wow cigars this year. Have not tried the other formats for comparison.


----------



## Aficionado82

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Son Of Thor said:


> 5 pack Liga Privada robusto
> 4 Exodus 50 years torpedo
> 2 Viaje Oro
> 2 Viaje Platino
> 3 Diamond Crown Maximus robusto
> 
> These are all new to me except the DCM, so I'm looking forward to trying them all out.


How are those DCM's? I've been curious about them.


----------



## hilasmos

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> What did you think of the Cuban Classic? I hear a lot of hating on him on here so it makes me weary of trying much of his stuff.


The Cuban Classic was one of the best cigars I've tried. A few nights later I tried the blue label that many people love, and I didn't think it was nearly as good as the black.


----------



## baddddmonkey

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> What did you think of the Cuban Classic? I hear a lot of hating on him on here so it makes me weary of trying much of his stuff.


I agree with what has been said. I really enjoy the Cuban Classic robusto. Don't care as much about the Blue though.


----------



## Bunker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Monte and friends sampler from CI

5 - Montecristo #2 (my favorite)
1 - CAO The Soprano Edition Soldier
1 - Graycliff Turbo
1 - Man O' War Ruination Belicoso

and my first Cbid win

5 - Nub 460 (been meaning to try them)
10 - Fonseco F 5/50 (good mowing the lawn smoke)


----------



## Aficionado82

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got myself a Bugatti B-1 Torch Lighter


----------



## Rookee

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ordered a box of 5 Vegas Gold Maduro Robustos, hopefully they will ship soon, CI says will be in stock 1 to 2 weeks.


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Aficionado82 said:


> How are those DCM's? I've been curious about them.


I really liked the one Diamond Crown Maximus that I've had so far. I'd say its one of my top 5 favorites that I've smoked so far. I only bought two, so I was just picking up a few more to let rest for awhile.


----------



## Aficionado82

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Son Of Thor said:


> I really liked the one Diamond Crown Maximus that I've had so far. I'd say its one of my top 5 favorites that I've smoked so far. I only bought two, so I was just picking up a few more to let rest for awhile.


Thanks for the info. I'll have to add it to my "must try" list.


----------



## cubanrob19

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

was at a Miami Cigar & Co. Event last night ... 
smoked a Nester Miranda Special Selection Oscuro Coffee Break (was excellent!)
and also smoked a La Aurora 107 (also a great cigar!)

took home a 107 corona and robusto 
& a NM SS Oscuro Coffee Break and SS Regular Coffee Break


----------



## bhuang61

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rookee said:


> Ordered a box of 5 Vegas Gold Maduro Robustos, hopefully they will ship soon, CI says will be in stock 1 to 2 weeks.


I wanna hear more about these once you smoke one. I like the Gold, Miami, Classic, so these sound interesting to me.


----------



## Scardinoz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I walked into my local B&M and asked, "What have I not tried that I need to try?"

I walked out with a Brick House Robusto. Inexpensive and I thought it was a great, rich smoke.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

hubba hubba.


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Yummy Fuente Opus X Cigars


drool, yummm, etc>>>


----------



## Scardinoz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Pic


Why, yes, I will have a cigar. Thank you.

Oh, and, of course, my last purchase was...


----------



## gehrig97

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

11 VSG Spellbounds
5 My Father #1
5 Tatuaje Noellas
2 LFD Mysteriosos


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I normally don't post online orders... got my 107 Coronas + Hat from Bonita Smoke Shop

























B&M goodies. There was an Oliva V Figurado I picked up while smoking with bhuang61 earlier this week, not really sure where it is now though.


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

RP Sungrown Petite Corona - Good smoke like a generic VSG.
Brickhouse Churchill - Smoked, but like the Robusto better
Oliva G Maduro Special 'G' - smoking tomorrow


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Xikar Exodus lighter in gunmetal color. Won it off of Cbid.


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Great pick ups Chris! I don't love the Pigs as much as I thought I would, but I might pick-up another box.


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thanks Charlie, I enjoy them. The FP boxes were part of a split with other brothers here. I'm glad to finally receive them and get them out to those that waited patiently.

Can't wait to try the T52.


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> I normally don't post online orders... got my 107 Coronas + Hat from Bonita Smoke Shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B&M goodies. There was an Oliva V Figurado I picked up while smoking with bhuang61 earlier this week, not really sure where it is now though.


The 100 anos IMHO is a great smoke. Enjoy that one.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



harley33 said:


> The 100 anos IMHO is a great smoke. Enjoy that one.


I've been on a La Aurora binge for a while now.


----------



## bhuang61

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Did you leave the Oliva at the shop Charlie? That would suck. Last time I saw it was when we were standing at the counter talking to the rep. Hope you find it.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> I've been on a La Aurora binge for a while now.


Want to continue your binge? Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898! I almost jumped on this if it weren't for that pesky Monster.


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> Want to continue your binge? Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898! I almost jumped on this if it weren't for that pesky Monster.


Ooohh.... that is so tempting...


----------



## mike91LX

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

wow i just won a box of cabaiguan guapos 46 maduros for $82. never thought id get them that cheap


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mike91LX said:


> wow i just won a box of cabaiguan guapos 46 maduros for $82. never thought id get them that cheap


Nice pick up there, I've been tempted when I see them on the monster for $99/box but I haven't tried them yet so I figured I should probably do that before going for a box.


----------



## mike91LX

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Son Of Thor said:


> Nice pick up there, I've been tempted when I see them on the monster for $99/box but I haven't tried them yet so I figured I should probably do that before going for a box.


pm me your address and ill get one out to you


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Son Of Thor said:


> Nice pick up there, I've been tempted when I see them on the monster for $99/box but I haven't tried them yet so I figured I should probably do that before going for a box.


I was tempted too as it seemed like a great price, but I just can't justify laying out that much cash for a cigar I can't even find in my local B&Ms to sample first.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> Want to continue your binge? Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898! I almost jumped on this if it weren't for that pesky Monster.


Yeah. I picked up 5 Preferidos, I'll see how the 100 Anos goes and pick up some more. For now I'm just waiting for a 107 Lancero.


----------



## Aficionado82

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just went to my local b&m and picked up a few sticks along with some empty boxes for my cooler-dor


----------



## sultan-cigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I bought those beauty sticks??....Apsolutely NOT....INDONESIA JUST BOMBED BY SHUCKIN!! :clap2: He's a TERORIST!! lol










Thanks ROn! Yan will happy with those sticks. I will send to Yan tomorrow morning!

Regards,
Ferry


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



sultan-cigar said:


> I bought those beauty sticks??....Apsolutely NOT....INDONESIA JUST BOMBED BY SHUCKIN!! :clap2: He's a TERORIST!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ROn! Yan will happy with those sticks. I will send to Yan tomorrow morning!
> 
> Regards,
> Ferry


ROTFLMAO...... Oh that is sweet. The audacity of Ron never ceases to amaze me!:clap2::dude:


----------



## shuckins

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

glad they made it ferry!

you and yan should smoke one of them together and post a dual review.

hope you enjoy!!


----------



## sultan-cigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I will take picture of us smoking them and post our smoking pic. But we cannot post reviews all of them because we are cigar maker. I will send our review by email 

Enjoy?,,why should not?? :dude:

Regards,
Ferry


----------



## sirxlaughs

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got my hands on one 10 ct box of each. Thanks to Mindriot and Silocigars.


----------



## angryeaglesfan

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

geezus.........he's even bombing cigar makers...........will the madness ever end? :scared:

on the thread topic, just won a box of Montecristo Media Noche #3's for $61 on the devil site....HE SHOOTS, HE SCORES!:ms


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Tatuaje box of GREATNESS & some misc. sticks (2 of each: Illusione 88, CG4 & Rocky Patel Edge Sumatra).


----------



## LeeNub

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow, ive never even heard let alone seen those Tatuaje. I learn something new everytime i click new posts on here.

I had a box of Nub Cain Maduros come today, and a box of Hdm Dark Sumatras


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



LeeNub said:


> Wow, ive never even heard let alone seen those Tatuaje. I learn something new everytime i click new posts on here.
> 
> I had a box of Nub Cain Maduros come today, and a box of Hdm Dark Sumatras


$16/robusto
$20/churchill

Annual release with pre-sale a year in advance.


----------



## Chuffy

*1 each of the following:*

R y J Reserve Maduro
Padron Maduro
Ashton Classic
Camacho Corojo


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I swear Shuckins probably bombs himself when he's board. OHHH look what came in the mail today, that damn Shuckins bombed me! :laugh:


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> I swear Shuckins probably bombs himself when he's board. OHHH look what came in the mail today, that damn Shuckins bombed me! :laugh:


LOL!!!!


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Aggggh! my damn clicker-finger has been SOOOO ITCHY LATELYYYY!!!! next week maybe i'll be able to buy something...


----------



## audio1der

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The first piece for my walk-in; the door :clap2:


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Viaje Exclusivo Robustos
5 Viaje Summerfest Torpedos

I was very pleased with New Havanas shipping, they vacuum packed each 5 pack and also had a humidity packet in there.


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Son Of Thor said:


> 5 Viaje Exclusivo Robustos
> 5 Viaje Summerfest Torpedos
> 
> I was very pleased with New Havanas shipping, they vacuum packed each 5 pack and also had a humidity packet in there.


Dan does a great job. I enjoy purchasing from him. I think that its a one man show. He is in Central Ohio and I have picked up my order from his warehouse.


----------



## Scrap

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Is New Havanas the name of the shop?
Scrap


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Scrap said:


> Is New Havanas the name of the shop?
> Scrap


New Havana Cigars - the Online Humidor


----------



## James4226c

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got 2 5ers; Tatuaje Noellas and CAO Brazilia Piranha


----------



## whodeeni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> I swear Shuckins probably bombs himself when he's board. OHHH look what came in the mail today, that damn Shuckins bombed me! :laugh:


Where's the pics Smitty?:moony:


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

CAO Brazilia chango from the monster


----------



## bdeuce22

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

living up to the hype, gentlemen. Viaje DES and Exclusivo Robusto. I have more Robustos coming too.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got the Bugatti B-1 Lighter in the mail today from CI.










I think I am going to like this one~


----------



## guitar7272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thebayratt said:


> Got the Bugatti B-1 Lighter in the mail today from CI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am going to like this one~


It's a nice lighter, feels sturdy and the punch comes in handy. I think it's a pretty good bang for the buck.


----------



## gss1956

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

a box or 2 of Nestor Miranda 1989 Oscuro Robustos. If you've never tried these then you should.


----------



## perry7762

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

a digital hygrometer, thank god


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bdeuce22 said:


> living up to the hype, gentlemen. Viaje DES and Exclusivo Robusto. I have more Robustos coming too.


I just got a 5er of the robustos, haven't smoked any yet but looking forward to trying them out. I was too late to get any DES's.


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Couple boxes of flying pigs and they came with free shirts... :biggrin1:


----------



## cigar loco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Beautimus !! :flypig:


----------



## Cigary

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

One of Smittys Hygros...love this thing and will continue to shop Smittys for some awesome deals. Won a box of Capoeira Graduado off Famous Auction site for half price and have been winning more auctions in the last month than I need to so the list is long...too long.


----------



## Dando

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

In the last 16 Days:

The Following From CBID

Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Maduro Robusto Box of 20
Nub 466 Habano - Box of 24
Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Toro Grande - 5-Pack
Rocky Patel Sun Grown Torpedo - 10 Cigars X 2
Graycliff Espresso Series 'Double Espresso' 5-Pack
Liga Privada No. 9 by Drew Estate Corona Doble - 5-Pack YUCK
5 Vegas Series 'A' Alpha - Box of 20
Don Pepin Garcia Mega-Sampler #2 - 20 Cigars
90-Rated, Super-Premium Humidor Combo 20 Top-Rated Cigars & 20-Capacity Humidor
Augusto Reyes Toro Mega-Sampler - 20 Cigars (had 3 so far and 3 winners)
Montecristo Media Noche Mega-Sampler - 20 Cigars
Cohiba Double Corona - Box of 8
Graycliff 10-Torpedo Showdown - 10 Cigars
Rocky Patel Vintage '99 Connecticut Churchill 5-Pack
Cohiba Black Supremo (Single) (giving this one another chance)

The Following From Cigar Auctioneer
Padron Aniversario Superior Maduro Box of 25 ($7.12 a stick : )
Ashton Virgin Sun Grown Sorcerer Box of 24 ($7.625 a stick : )

The Following From Famous
Kristoff Sumatra Matador 1 BOX 20 Natural 6 1/2 x 56 
El Cobre Double Fuerte 6x48 1 BUND 25 Maduro 6 x 48
Oliva Serie V Torpedo Natural BOX of 24 X 2 6 x 56 I WILL PICK UP 2 MORE BOXES
Oliva 6 Cigar Variety Sampler x 2 
Xikar MTX Multi-Tool Scissors
Vector Vulcan Triple Flame 
The Board Room' Ashtray 
Oasis XL Water Cartridge Tall
Boveda 69% Humidity 12 Pack

The Following from Cheap Humidors
300 Cigar High Gloss Humidor
Hygrometer: DIGITAL
Humidifier: CO-PLUS
Small Fan Kit for Hydra or Cigar Oasis (They f'd up the current order that was supposed to fix the first f'd up order) Bye Bye CH. I've been building and fixing computers (not my day job) for 15 years, I'll figure something out.

The Following from Heartfelt Industries, Inc
3 x 1 Pound 70% Rh Heartfelt Beads 
6 x Small Mesh Bag (1/2 pound maximum)

The Following From WalMart
3 x Coleman 150 qt. cooler

ALL ABOVE HAS BEEN DELIVERED

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ALL BELOW IS IN THE PIPELINE

Since I have the next week off I'm going to take a ride over to Famous and Cigars International for the following in 5's, 8's, 10's:

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic Cameroon Perfecto N
Arturo Fuente Royal Salute Sun Grown Cigars N
CAO MX2 Toro M
Gurkha G3 Toro M
Oliva cain 654T Maduro Torpedo
Tatuaje Reserva J 21
Padron 7000 Toro M
La Aurora Preferidos Ruby
La Aurora Preferidos Connecticut #2 N
5 Vegas Gold Maduro (Box ?)
4 x Xikar Round Digital Hygrometer

Cigar Auctioneer
(Have 1 winning bids pending)

From CBID
(Have 11 winning bids pending)

Spanish Cedar lining for the 3 coolidors
Something to move the air around inside the coolidors.
Maybe another Oasis (will see how the beads and/or oasis and/or fans work)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
After my pending auctions are over I'll start with my Cuban Selections. Will put them in a third 150 qt. and faahget about dem. Will check on them monthly or so.

I know I didn't mention a lot of lighters, cutters, fuel, credos, cigar holders etc. By the way I will give about half of everything I have to my brother and brother-in-law. My brother already got my week old 300 ct humidor with fixings. He can't stop opening it and inhaling deeply.

I want most of my cigars in tip top shape for football season. Right now they are in training camp.

Overtime is a beautiful thing! USW :usa:

Dando


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Holy Crap Dave, you are like the other Dave we have.


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

WOW :jaw:

and I thought I had been on a spending spree lately...


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice Corey...enjoy them! You'll be able to hold ash until the nub.


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ckay said:


> Nice Corey...enjoy them! You'll be able to hold ash until the nub.


Thanks again Chris! I look forward to trying one after they get a little rest.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Dando said:


> In the last 16 Days:
> 
> The Following From CBID
> 
> Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Maduro Robusto Box of 20
> Nub 466 Habano - Box of 24
> Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Toro Grande - 5-Pack
> Rocky Patel Sun Grown Torpedo - 10 Cigars X 2
> Graycliff Espresso Series 'Double Espresso' 5-Pack
> Liga Privada No. 9 by Drew Estate Corona Doble - 5-Pack YUCK
> 5 Vegas Series 'A' Alpha - Box of 20
> Don Pepin Garcia Mega-Sampler #2 - 20 Cigars
> 90-Rated, Super-Premium Humidor Combo 20 Top-Rated Cigars & 20-Capacity Humidor
> Augusto Reyes Toro Mega-Sampler - 20 Cigars (had 3 so far and 3 winners)
> Montecristo Media Noche Mega-Sampler - 20 Cigars
> Cohiba Double Corona - Box of 8
> Graycliff 10-Torpedo Showdown - 10 Cigars
> Rocky Patel Vintage '99 Connecticut Churchill 5-Pack
> Cohiba Black Supremo (Single) (giving this one another chance)
> 
> The Following From Cigar Auctioneer
> Padron Aniversario Superior Maduro Box of 25 ($7.12 a stick : )
> Ashton Virgin Sun Grown Sorcerer Box of 24 ($7.625 a stick : )
> 
> The Following From Famous
> Kristoff Sumatra Matador 1 BOX 20 Natural 6 1/2 x 56
> El Cobre Double Fuerte 6x48 1 BUND 25 Maduro 6 x 48
> Oliva Serie V Torpedo Natural BOX of 24 X 2 6 x 56 I WILL PICK UP 2 MORE BOXES
> Oliva 6 Cigar Variety Sampler x 2
> Xikar MTX Multi-Tool Scissors
> Vector Vulcan Triple Flame
> The Board Room' Ashtray
> Oasis XL Water Cartridge Tall
> Boveda 69% Humidity 12 Pack
> 
> The Following from Cheap Humidors
> 300 Cigar High Gloss Humidor
> Hygrometer: DIGITAL
> Humidifier: CO-PLUS
> Small Fan Kit for Hydra or Cigar Oasis (They f'd up the current order that was supposed to fix the first f'd up order) Bye Bye CH. I've been building and fixing computers (not my day job) for 15 years, I'll figure something out.
> 
> The Following from Heartfelt Industries, Inc
> 3 x 1 Pound 70% Rh Heartfelt Beads
> 6 x Small Mesh Bag (1/2 pound maximum)
> 
> The Following From WalMart
> 3 x Coleman 150 qt. cooler
> 
> ALL ABOVE HAS BEEN DELIVERED
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ALL BELOW IS IN THE PIPELINE
> 
> Since I have the next week off I'm going to take a ride over to Famous and Cigars International for the following in 5's, 8's, 10's:
> 
> Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic Cameroon Perfecto N
> Arturo Fuente Royal Salute Sun Grown Cigars N
> CAO MX2 Toro M
> Gurkha G3 Toro M
> Oliva cain 654T Maduro Torpedo
> Tatuaje Reserva J 21
> Padron 7000 Toro M
> La Aurora Preferidos Ruby
> La Aurora Preferidos Connecticut #2 N
> 5 Vegas Gold Maduro (Box ?)
> 4 x Xikar Round Digital Hygrometer
> 
> Cigar Auctioneer
> (Have 1 winning bids pending)
> 
> From CBID
> (Have 11 winning bids pending)
> 
> Spanish Cedar lining for the 3 coolidors
> Something to move the air around inside the coolidors.
> Maybe another Oasis (will see how the beads and/or oasis and/or fans work)
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> After my pending auctions are over I'll start with my Cuban Selections. Will put them in a third 150 qt. and faahget about dem. Will check on them monthly or so.
> 
> I know I didn't mention a lot of lighters, cutters, fuel, credos, cigar holders etc. By the way I will give about half of everything I have to my brother and brother-in-law. My brother already got my week old 300 ct humidor with fixings. He can't stop opening it and inhaling deeply.
> 
> I want most of my cigars in tip top shape for football season. Right now they are in training camp.
> 
> Overtime is a beautiful thing! USW :usa:
> 
> Dando


Dang it Dave!mg: When is the grand opening of your new B&M?:rockon:


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Dando said:


> In the last 16 Days:
> 
> The Following From CBID
> 
> Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Maduro Robusto Box of 20
> Nub 466 Habano - Box of 24
> Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Toro Grande - 5-Pack
> Rocky Patel Sun Grown Torpedo - 10 Cigars X 2
> Graycliff Espresso Series 'Double Espresso' 5-Pack
> Liga Privada No. 9 by Drew Estate Corona Doble - 5-Pack YUCK
> 5 Vegas Series 'A' Alpha - Box of 20
> Don Pepin Garcia Mega-Sampler #2 - 20 Cigars
> 90-Rated, Super-Premium Humidor Combo 20 Top-Rated Cigars & 20-Capacity Humidor
> Augusto Reyes Toro Mega-Sampler - 20 Cigars (had 3 so far and 3 winners)
> Montecristo Media Noche Mega-Sampler - 20 Cigars
> Cohiba Double Corona - Box of 8
> Graycliff 10-Torpedo Showdown - 10 Cigars
> Rocky Patel Vintage '99 Connecticut Churchill 5-Pack
> Cohiba Black Supremo (Single) (giving this one another chance)
> 
> The Following From Cigar Auctioneer
> Padron Aniversario Superior Maduro Box of 25 ($7.12 a stick : )
> Ashton Virgin Sun Grown Sorcerer Box of 24 ($7.625 a stick : )
> 
> The Following From Famous
> Kristoff Sumatra Matador 1 BOX 20 Natural 6 1/2 x 56
> El Cobre Double Fuerte 6x48 1 BUND 25 Maduro 6 x 48
> Oliva Serie V Torpedo Natural BOX of 24 X 2 6 x 56 I WILL PICK UP 2 MORE BOXES
> Oliva 6 Cigar Variety Sampler x 2
> Xikar MTX Multi-Tool Scissors
> Vector Vulcan Triple Flame
> The Board Room' Ashtray
> Oasis XL Water Cartridge Tall
> Boveda 69% Humidity 12 Pack
> 
> The Following from Cheap Humidors
> 300 Cigar High Gloss Humidor
> Hygrometer: DIGITAL
> Humidifier: CO-PLUS
> Small Fan Kit for Hydra or Cigar Oasis (They f'd up the current order that was supposed to fix the first f'd up order) Bye Bye CH. I've been building and fixing computers (not my day job) for 15 years, I'll figure something out.
> 
> The Following from Heartfelt Industries, Inc
> 3 x 1 Pound 70% Rh Heartfelt Beads
> 6 x Small Mesh Bag (1/2 pound maximum)
> 
> The Following From WalMart
> 3 x Coleman 150 qt. cooler
> 
> ALL ABOVE HAS BEEN DELIVERED
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ALL BELOW IS IN THE PIPELINE
> 
> Since I have the next week off I'm going to take a ride over to Famous and Cigars International for the following in 5's, 8's, 10's:
> 
> Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic Cameroon Perfecto N
> Arturo Fuente Royal Salute Sun Grown Cigars N
> CAO MX2 Toro M
> Gurkha G3 Toro M
> Oliva cain 654T Maduro Torpedo
> Tatuaje Reserva J 21
> Padron 7000 Toro M
> La Aurora Preferidos Ruby
> La Aurora Preferidos Connecticut #2 N
> 5 Vegas Gold Maduro (Box ?)
> 4 x Xikar Round Digital Hygrometer
> 
> Cigar Auctioneer
> (Have 1 winning bids pending)
> 
> From CBID
> (Have 11 winning bids pending)
> 
> Spanish Cedar lining for the 3 coolidors
> Something to move the air around inside the coolidors.
> Maybe another Oasis (will see how the beads and/or oasis and/or fans work)
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> After my pending auctions are over I'll start with my Cuban Selections. Will put them in a third 150 qt. and faahget about dem. Will check on them monthly or so.
> 
> I know I didn't mention a lot of lighters, cutters, fuel, credos, cigar holders etc. By the way I will give about half of everything I have to my brother and brother-in-law. My brother already got my week old 300 ct humidor with fixings. He can't stop opening it and inhaling deeply.
> 
> I want most of my cigars in tip top shape for football season. Right now they are in training camp.
> 
> Overtime is a beautiful thing! USW :usa:
> 
> Dando


----------



## Dando

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Was hoping I wasn't going to get called out. The atmosphere in my coolidors are spot on. Can't wait to get the beads in there. BTW got the coolers fo $60 apiece with a friend discount. I think they go for $80.

There are ~ 200 sticks in the humidor inside cooler 2. By this time next week that one should be .5 to .75 full.

Kinda glad I had to go inside cooler #1 because I forgot to add to my list:

CAO Brazil Amazon Box of 20
CAO Brazil Samba Box of 20 X 2
H Upmann Reserve Maduro Toro Box of 27 (currently my bro's fav)

As I said I have off the next week. Going to work around the house and will have some buddies over to help and oh yes watch (the supervisors) so I'll deplete about 40 - 60 sticks. Anyone remember the Sesame St rules?

You bring the beer - sure thing king
I'll bring the stogies - OK king

Hope the photos help,

Dando

Edit: my pictures started out around 3.23 MB @ 3073 x 2304 each but got gimped to around 70 - 80 kB. @ 800 x 600.


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Dando said:


> Was hoping I wasn't going to get called out. The atmosphere in my coolidors are spot on. Can't wait to get the beads in there. BTW got the coolers fo $60 apiece with a friend discount. I think they go for $80.
> 
> There are ~ 200 sticks in the humidor inside cooler 2. By this time next week that one should be .5 to .75 full.
> 
> Kinda glad I had to go inside cooler #1 because I forgot to add to my list:
> 
> CAO Brazil Amazon Box of 20
> CAO Brazil Samba Box of 20 X 2
> H Upmann Reserve Maduro Toro Box of 27 (currently my bro's fav)
> 
> As I said I have off the next week. Going to work around the house and will have some buddies over to help and oh yes watch (the supervisors) so I'll deplete about 40 - 60 sticks. Anyone remember the Sesame St rules?
> 
> You bring the beer - sure thing king
> I'll bring the stogies - OK king
> 
> Hope the photos help,
> 
> Dando
> 
> Edit: my pictures started out around 3.23 MB @ 3073 x 2304 each but got gimped to around 70 - 80 kB. @ 800 x 600.


Mother of God. :scared:

And I thought I went overboard with last month purchasing just over 100 sticks, a 20 ct humidor and a herfador.


----------



## bigslowrock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

dando - get a photobucket account. The pics won't get gimped as much.


----------



## The Waco Kid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow, after those last few posts I'm almost embarrassed to post that I just received a couple of tubes of 65% Heartfelt beads and a silver Palio cutter. I also ordered an ashtray from the Monster last night.

I need a raise.


----------



## Secondz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

C-bid:
Rocky Patel Mini Salomon Flight Sampler- 12 pack
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Robusto - 5 pack
Cube Libre Unico - 5 pack
5 Vegas Series 'A' Box Pressed Apex - 5 pack
Augusto Reyes Gran Cru Toro - 5 pack
La Herencia Cubana Torpedo - 5 pack
5 Vegas Specialty Blend Sampler Tin - 9 pack
Rocky Patel Puro Cubano Robusto - Box of 20
Gurkha Triple Ligero - 5 pack


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

..........dando, can i come live with you? lol. haha, nice cooler stash.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just came in today. More in the freezer that came this week to.

Sacrificing one of the 15ths tonight.


----------



## UGA07

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice order mrsmitty!

I just ordered a RP sampler (Vintage 1990, Vintage 1992, Vintage 1999, Cameroon, Maduro, Gold, Edge Corojo). As a newb, I am very glad I did as I enjoyed my first stick from it!


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Just got my box of Casa Fuente Robustos!:smoke:


----------



## Space Ace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My favorite B&M had an RP15th event, so I figured what the hell.


----------



## Dando

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went on a road trip with my bro yesterday to Famous. It's in Easton PA and I have traveled through Easton a hundred times on our way to go camping. 
Well, we got lost big time.
Asked an old timer for directions and he put us close to Allentown (bollocks). We double back a bit and I pull into a plaza where I spot a young guy in a coca-cola repair truck and decide to ask him for directions. I see he is a Marine from his tat's and I'm thinking we're as good as there. He says "follow me and when I make a right you make a left at the next light and you're there". Within 10 minutes of spotting him I'm speaking to David Zayas - Retail Store Manager at Famous.

*The following is what I picked up from Famous:*
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic - Natural Box of 25
CAO Mx2 Gordo - Maduro Box of 20
Patel Bros. Torpedo - Maduro Box of 20
4 x Xikar Round Digital Hygrometers - One step self-calibration

After I get the 3 boxes he comes out with a tub of singles and doubles and says "pick 25 on me". I told him I really don't know which ones are good so could you pick for me. He says "sure" and "I'll pick you the good ones in here". As he's picking them out one bye one he is quoting the name, manufacturer, characteristics, history etc.. There are 21 on the counter when he asks one of the two lovely ladies working there "how many is that?" she starts to count and he takes two handfuls and puts them atop the 21 and says "that's 25". I like his maff (25 = 33). They're label up in the picture.

After that I was stoked but that wasn't it. He them asks one the beauties to get a hat and shirt for me.

Thanks Dave and Famous

*Following From CBID*
5 - Graycliff 1666 Pirate Torpedo (6" x 52)
5 - Graycliff Profesionale Pirate Torpedo (6" x 52)
5 - Rocky Patel Vintage '99 Connecticut Churchill (7.0" x 48)
1 - Cohiba Black Supremo 6.0" x 54

Dando


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Dando said:


> Went on a road trip with my bro yesterday to Famous. It's in Easton PA and I have traveled through Easton a hundred times on our way to go camping.
> Well, we got lost big time.
> Asked an old timer for directions and he put us close to Allentown (bollocks). We double back a bit and I pull into a plaza where I spot a young guy in a coca-cola repair truck and decide to ask him for directions. I see he is a Marine from his tat's and I'm thinking we're as good as there. He says "follow me and when I make a right you make a left at the next light and you're there". Within 10 minutes of spotting him I'm speaking to David Zayas - Retail Store Manager at Famous.
> 
> *The following is what I picked up from Famous:*
> Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic - Natural Box of 25
> CAO Mx2 Gordo - Maduro Box of 20
> Patel Bros. Torpedo - Maduro Box of 20
> 4 x Xikar Round Digital Hygrometers - One step self-calibration
> 
> After I get the 3 boxes he comes out with a tub of singles and doubles and says "pick 25 on me". I told him I really don't know which ones are good so could you pick for me. He says "sure" and "I'll pick you the good ones in here". As he's picking them out one bye one he is quoting the name, manufacturer, characteristics, history etc.. There are 21 on the counter when he asks one of the two lovely ladies working there "how many is that?" she starts to count and he takes two handfuls and puts them atop the 21 and says "that's 25". I like his maff (25 = 33). They're label up in the picture.
> 
> After that I was stoked but that wasn't it. He them asks one the beauties to get a hat and shirt for me.
> 
> Thanks Dave and Famous
> 
> *Following From CBID*
> 5 - Graycliff 1666 Pirate Torpedo (6" x 52)
> 5 - Graycliff Profesionale Pirate Torpedo (6" x 52)
> 5 - Rocky Patel Vintage '99 Connecticut Churchill (7.0" x 48)
> 1 - Cohiba Black Supremo 6.0" x 54
> 
> Dando


Geez Dave, have you been blowing your life savings with all the cigars you've been buying lately? Cool story though. I wished I lived close enough to visit the big retail stores like CI, Famous, or Holts.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow... you got some great stuff in the handful.


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

hey man! save some money for your retirement! lol..

j/k spend it all on gars, the government will send you check when your 66. hhahaha!


----------



## Bunker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I have banned myself from cbid for awhile.

My small humidor was already full and a box showed today with 15 of my new favorite Fonseca Series F, and a bunch of other randoms to try out - (a fiver of IT Super Fuentes, and a few singles from C. Torano Exodus, 5 Vegas Miami, and GH 3 Siglos).

Oh a second (larger) humidor.


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Bunker said:


> Oh a second (larger) humidor.


So you have more space now right? It would be a shame to let it go to waste. :mischief:


----------



## Dando

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

QUOTE: "hey man! save some money for your retirement! lol.."

401k and others are in very good shape and GOD has blessed me with a good career. I only "really" relax while I'm enjoying a stogy and that's worth a couple of duckets.

PS

I spend 7 x more on computer parts and electronics annually.

Dando
:cowboyic9:


----------



## d_day

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Four Casa Fuente lanceros. Mmmm, yummy.


----------



## UGA07

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Padron 2000
Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne Magnum Tubo
Nub Cameroon
Oliva Serie G
La Gloria Cubana


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just bought a oliva masterblend 3, very good smoke

also got a cain nub, for the humi at home, maybe another day.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Dando said:


> Was hoping I wasn't going to get called out. The atmosphere in my coolidors are spot on. Can't wait to get the beads in there. BTW got the coolers fo $60 apiece with a friend discount. I think they go for $80.
> 
> There are ~ 200 sticks in the humidor inside cooler 2. By this time next week that one should be .5 to .75 full.
> 
> Kinda glad I had to go inside cooler #1 because I forgot to add to my list:
> 
> CAO Brazil Amazon Box of 20
> CAO Brazil Samba Box of 20 X 2
> H Upmann Reserve Maduro Toro Box of 27 (currently my bro's fav)
> 
> As I said I have off the next week. Going to work around the house and will have some buddies over to help and oh yes watch (the supervisors) so I'll deplete about 40 - 60 sticks. Anyone remember the Sesame St rules?
> 
> You bring the beer - sure thing king
> I'll bring the stogies - OK king
> 
> Hope the photos help,
> 
> Dando
> 
> Edit: my pictures started out around 3.23 MB @ 3073 x 2304 each but got gimped to around 70 - 80 kB. @ 800 x 600.


Dang it again Dave! What are you doing to me?:banghead: I have been trying to wait until the winter time when the prices go down, but I am getting very itchy to slide down that slippery slope again.:behindsofa:


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box Graycliff Chateau Grand Cru pirate
1 box Oliva G Maduro belicoso

HIGH ROLLER BELICOSO SAMPLER
2 Cohiba,
2 Macanudo, 
2 Partagas Black Label, 
2 Diablo,
2 Partagas Spanish

2 T-52 robusto
1 pardon 45
2 Arturo fuente Anejo reserva#50
2 Arturo Fuente Opus X Belicoso


----------



## Veldrid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up

1 box of Padilla Miami Toro
10 Man O' War Double Corona
10 Man O' War Ruination #2
12 Man O' War Toro
12 La Herencia Cubana Toro
12 Sol Cubana Cuban Cabinet Magnum
10 5 Vegas Series A Alpha
4 Partagas Black Label
1 Illusione Nostros


----------



## marked

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dando, the cooler in your pictures looks like you could set it on end and slide in shelves. Maybe put a full piece in the bottom first to create a back wall. Anyone ever tried that, or am I stating the obvious? (new here and new to the cooler thing)


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

JLP Petite Cetros 5 pack & Monte Edmundo 10 Box, amongst other bombing supplies that I cant mention. LOL.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



marked said:


> Dando, the cooler in your pictures looks like you could set it on end and slide in shelves. Maybe put a full piece in the bottom first to create a back wall. Anyone ever tried that, or am I stating the obvious? (new here and new to the cooler thing)


I know several of us on here have shelves in our coolers. Makes it convenient not to haft to dig to the bottom for something.


----------



## chaone

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just received these 3 boxes from CI on Thurs.
CAO VR Cathedral
CI Legends Red
Diesel Unholy Cocktail
Since I smoke 3 to 6 cigars a day and have been known to share a cigar or 2 with my friends I am ordering all the time. I look for deals & scoop 'em up. I need a real deal on the Cohiba XV, I'm out.


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A little something different for the weekend:

2 - Punch Gran Puro; Rancho
2 - Partagas Spanish Rosado; Ramon y Ramon
2 - Patel Brothers; Robusto

Hmmm, lots of P's and R's...lol


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Fresh out the fridge.


----------



## Aficionado82

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those the CAO tubos you picked up from the monster? I picked up a box of each as well. They will sit for a few months before I'm ablt to get to them.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Aficionado82 said:


> Those the CAO tubos you picked up from the monster? I picked up a box of each as well. They will sit for a few months before I'm ablt to get to them.


Sure did. Did you check for any cracks near the cap of the cigar? I've ordered 4 boxes of the CAO tubos and EVERY single box has at least one if not two cracked cigars. I can repair them no problem but damn.


----------



## whodeeni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Dando said:


> Went on a road trip with my bro yesterday to Famous. It's in Easton PA and I have traveled through Easton a hundred times on our way to go camping.
> Well, we got lost big time.
> Asked an old timer for directions and he put us close to Allentown (bollocks). We double back a bit and I pull into a plaza where I spot a young guy in a coca-cola repair truck and decide to ask him for directions. I see he is a Marine from his tat's and I'm thinking we're as good as there. He says "follow me and when I make a right you make a left at the next light and you're there". Within 10 minutes of spotting him I'm speaking to David Zayas - Retail Store Manager at Famous.
> 
> *The following is what I picked up from Famous:*
> Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic - Natural Box of 25
> CAO Mx2 Gordo - Maduro Box of 20
> Patel Bros. Torpedo - Maduro Box of 20
> 4 x Xikar Round Digital Hygrometers - One step self-calibration
> 
> After I get the 3 boxes he comes out with a tub of singles and doubles and says "pick 25 on me". I told him I really don't know which ones are good so could you pick for me. He says "sure" and "I'll pick you the good ones in here". As he's picking them out one bye one he is quoting the name, manufacturer, characteristics, history etc.. There are 21 on the counter when he asks one of the two lovely ladies working there "how many is that?" she starts to count and he takes two handfuls and puts them atop the 21 and says "that's 25". I like his maff (25 = 33). They're label up in the picture.
> 
> After that I was stoked but that wasn't it. He them asks one the beauties to get a hat and shirt for me.
> 
> Thanks Dave and Famous
> 
> *Following From CBID*
> 5 - Graycliff 1666 Pirate Torpedo (6" x 52)
> 5 - Graycliff Profesionale Pirate Torpedo (6" x 52)
> 5 - Rocky Patel Vintage '99 Connecticut Churchill (7.0" x 48)
> 1 - Cohiba Black Supremo 6.0" x 54
> 
> Dando


Nice! Dave what's that one between the Kristoff and they Graycliff Profesional with the white band on the top and the foot?


----------



## Aficionado82

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> Sure did. Did you check for any cracks near the cap of the cigar? I've ordered 4 boxes of the CAO tubos and EVERY single box has at least one if not two cracked cigars. I can repair them no problem but damn.


I did check all of mine and I didn't notice any cracks. I'll have to double check them later just to be safe now that you mention this.

Did all 4 boxes all come from the same place?


----------



## marked

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> I know several of us on here have shelves in our coolers. Makes it convenient not to haft to dig to the bottom for something.


Ahh...nice. So, I'm not the creative genius I thought I was.


----------



## piperdown

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got the Gravy Train with Bisquit wheels sampler from CI, 2 eight packs of Cohiba's (NC), a Kristoff sampler and a 5 pack of Oliva connecticut.

Makes about 45 new sticks.


----------



## Dando

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



whodeeni said:


> Nice! Dave what's that one between the Kristoff and they Graycliff Profesional with the white band on the top and the foot?


Capadura 898 Robusto

Dando


----------



## Dando

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



marked said:


> Dando, the cooler in your pictures looks like you could set it on end and slide in shelves. Maybe put a full piece in the bottom first to create a back wall. Anyone ever tried that, or am I stating the obvious? (new here and new to the cooler thing)





mrsmitty said:


> I know several of us on here have shelves in our coolers. Makes it convenient not to haft to dig to the bottom for something.


Hello *marked*, *mrsmitty* (thanks for the pic)

I am planning to add some kiln dried slotted Spanish cedar shelves from chasidor . com. They have instructions on how to measure the cooler slots. Also, I need to give some thought as to how I'm going to stabilize the coolers while the are vertical.

Yeah, right now it's kind of a pain looking for stuff and keeping the lid open too long. I really should keep an inventory of what I have. Right now it's not too bad but I could see in a couple of years not knowing what I have and I don't like that.

I have been saving the bands from the sticks I like. I'll throw something a little more detailed together using MS Access or Excel.

Dando


----------



## BigKev77

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Two fivers

Padron 3000
Padron Ambassador Maduro


----------



## UGA07

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

bigkev77 where did you get the five pack of Padron 3000?


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

If *bhuang61* doesn't post his recent purchases, teh kid is going to be pissed.

BTW Bill, I ended up selling a humidor and a bunch of other shit (actually waited on two customers) at around 6:30, tons of upselling occurred.


----------



## BigKev77

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



UGA07 said:


> bigkev77 where did you get the five pack of Padron 3000?


Cigars International They didn't have any 3000 maduros though.


----------



## bhuang61

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> If *bhuang61* doesn't post his recent purchases, teh kid is going to be pissed.
> 
> BTW Bill, I ended up selling a humidor and a bunch of other shit (actually waited on two customers) at around 6:30, tons of upselling occurred.


Ok, I've been warned. :fish: I'll have to pull them all together. I guess this is appropriate since I'm officially done buying cigars for the rest of the year. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

I'm telling you Charlie, it's only a matter of time before you open your own B&M. Congrats on the up sell. How many Ligas left the store after I left?


----------



## bhuang61

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Posting latest purchases as ordered... Charlie just wants me to post this as evidence to how far down the slope I've really slid. He's been behind me all the way!

Recent purchases:

CI Order:
- 1 box Victor Sinclair Vintage Select Toros
- 1 bundle Flor de Oliva Maduro Toros
- 5 El Mejor Emeralds
- 5 Padron 3000s
- 5 La Gloria Cubana Serie R (Thanks Herf N Turf, they rock!)
- Oliva sampler 5 pack add on

Montecristo Event:
- 3 Montecristo Churchills
- 4 Romeo y Julietta Habana Reserve Toros
- 2 Montecristo Vintage 1999 Robustos

Dog Rockets:
- 10 Rocky Patel vintage 1990
- 5 Romeo y Julietta torpedos
- 5 Don Pepin Garcia JJs
- 5 misc tag alongs (Thanks Thomas)

Cigar Warehouse Meeting w/Charlie (thegoldenmackid)
- 2 Arturo Fuente Robustos (not shown)
- 1 Ashton VSG Toro
- 3 Berger & Argenti Toros
- 3 Berger & Argenti Torpedos
- 2 Perdomo Lot 23 Toros
- 3 misc cheapies to try (no pics, don't remember the brands)

Due this afternoon from the Devil Site:
- 5 Oliva Ct. Reserve Churchills
- 5 Perdomo ESV 1991 Toros (seconds)
- 1 Xikar cutter

Clearly, I've been on a buying spree. At the shop this past Sunday, I promised Charlie that I was done buying Cigars for at least a month. He just laughed. It was sad. :smoke::kicknuts::laugh:


----------



## Aficionado82

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Los Blancos Nine Robustos
2 Los Blancos CT Torpedos
2 Griffins No. 300 Tubos
2 Hemingway Short Stories
5 Devil's Weed 515's

I believe that is all :biggrin:


----------



## shannensmall

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'm still in the sampling phase, but I did reorder what has become one of my go to smokes. The Perdomo mistakes Maduro, and some others that I know I like.

This months order:

Perdomo Mistakes MADURO BDL OF 25
Bahia Maduro Corona Gigante BDL OF 20 
Gran Habano 3 Siglos Chur. 20 CIGARS 
CI Knock-Offs- Churchill PARTA BDL OF 20
CAO Brazilia Ipanema 10pk 
Chunktastic 60-Ring Mega-Sampler 20 CIGAR
5 Vegas 'A' Atomic 5 PK
Nestor Reserve Box-Pressed Maduro Torpedo 10 PK
Onyx Reserve Robusto (5-Pack) 
Padilla Miami Corona (5-Pack) 
Slow-Aged by Perdomo Churchill Maduro (5-Pack)
Oliveros XL Bold Torpedo - 5-Pack 
Cu-Avana Maduro Series Belicoso (5-Pack) 
Cu-Avana Intenso Churchill (10-Pack)
Nica Libre Exclusivo (10-Pack)
CAO Black 'VR' Mural (10-Pack)
Augusto Reyes Maduro Belicoso (10-Pack)

I have a 50 buck credit coming from CI so in a couple of weeks I'll be placing a small order. And next month is when I plan on stocking up on some of the more expensive brands that I know I like, and re-upping on the select few I find I really liked from this last purchase.

I'm gonna have to build another "larger" humidor!


----------



## Futility

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

CAO Brazilia Chango x15


----------



## z0diac

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got these in from Atlantic Cigar (and they got through customs without tax!! Whoot!!) 10x Esteban Carreras that I got for like $32US, and a Rocky Patel "motherload sampler" for about the same.


----------



## johnmoss

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



rlaliberty said:


> got two boxes on the way:
> 
> sancho panza double maduro quixote
> brocatus torpedo
> 
> gotta stay cheap as a student...


That Sancho Panza is a great smoke for the price. Exactly what I'm smoking right now.


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Dando said:


> ... I have been saving the bands from the sticks I like. I'll through something a little more detailed together using MS Access or Excel.
> 
> Dando


Hey Dando,

I already have a cigar inventory worksheet I've developed that has a lot of information loaded in it. It includes the basics like label, size, shape, but also includes information on purchase location, blend information, manufacturer data, and more... It also has over 200 brands pre-loaded (my collection) that you can use if you like. If you, or anyone else would like a copy, just PM me with your email address and I'll send it over.

Oh, I also have an updated copy of my Acid Chart which provides as much data on the various Acid blends as I've been able to find... also free for all, just need an email address.

Happy smokin'
PG


----------



## erosing

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I started the day at my B&M yesterday and bought (all singles):

1 - Perdomo Habano Maduro
1 - La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero
1 - DPG Cuban Classic
1 - RP the Edge Maduro
1 - A. Fuente Gran Reserva
1 - Nestor Miranda Collection Special Collection
1 - Partagas 1845 Black Label
1 - H. Upmann 1844 Reserve Maduro
1 - Carlos Torano 1916

Then I saw the CI deal on 10 packs and bought the CAO and RP ones (not enough cash for the DPG too unfortunately), which adds:

1 - Olde World Reserve by Rocky Patel Corojo Toro (6.5" x 52) 
1 - Olde World Reserve by Rocky Patel Maduro Toro (6.5" x 52) 
1 - Edge by Rocky Patel Corojo Toro (6" x 52) 
1 - Edge by Rocky Patel Maduro Toro (6" x 52) 
1 - Rocky Patel Sun Grown Toro (6.5" x 52) 
1 - Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Robusto (5.5" x 50) 
1 - Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Robusto (5.5" x 50) 
1 - Rocky Patel Sun Grown Robusto (5.5" x 50) 
1 - Rocky Patel Edge Corojo Robusto (5" x 50) 
1 - Rocky Patel Connecticut Robusto (5.5" x 50) 
2 - CAO Black Ltd. Bengal (6" x 50) 
2 - CAO 'VR' Moby (6" x 50) 
2 - CAO Brazilia Gol! (5" x 56) 
2 - CAO Italia Ciao (5" x 56) 
2 - CAO Mx2 Robusto (5" x 52)

All told, 29 sticks and time to get new humidor.


----------



## Dando

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Road Trip!!!

CI & FSS

Dando


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack of Anejo 55's, came with a tag a long as well.


----------



## bnaltum

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up 2 Arturo Fuente Gran Reservas on the way home for my Saturday smokes.

Placing an order for the CI Motherlode sampler tonite, it looks heavy on the RP's and so far Rocky has not let me down.


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PadillaGuy said:


> Hey Dando,
> 
> I already have a cigar inventory worksheet I've developed that has a lot of information loaded in it. It includes the basics like label, size, shape, but also includes information on purchase location, blend information, manufacturer data, and more... It also has over 200 brands pre-loaded (my collection) that you can use if you like. If you, or anyone else would like a copy, just PM me with your email address and I'll send it over.
> 
> Oh, I also have an updated copy of my Acid Chart which provides as much data on the various Acid blends as I've been able to find... also free for all, just need an email address.
> 
> Happy smokin'
> PG


Woah, and I thought I was anal...:evil:

PM sent, please copy me!!!


----------



## papabear

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A cigar.com deal of the day which was:

4-5 Vegas Miami Toros
4-DPG Classic Generosos
4-Cubao #6
4-Tat Havana VI Nobles
4-C.com House Blend, Corojo Label


----------



## bdeuce22

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The motherload has shipped

1 Box Viaje DES
1 Bundle Viaje Exlcusivo Robustos
1/2 Box of Viaje Holiday Blend
1/2 Bundle of Johnny O Corona Gordas


----------



## UGA07

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Apparently, all of the posts where I saw BOTL's saying they needed to make an extra "dor" or just the sight of the ingenious ways BOTL's made "dors" must have made me think that I needed to order more sticks when my small humidor is already full. I am a newb, so I am seriously questioning this whole slope thing right about now!


----------



## phager

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



UGA07 said:


> Apparently, all of the posts where I saw BOTL's saying they needed to make an extra "dor" or just the sight of the ingenious ways BOTL's made "dors" must have made me think that I needed to order more sticks when my small humidor is already full. I am a newb, so I am seriously questioning this whole slope thing right about now!


:jaw: Wow, you went sampler crazy! Can you tell me what you think of the Colibri cutter, I've been thinking about pulling the trigger on one but have read some mixed reviews on them. I definitely think I'm going to go for the herf-n-go sampler, it's been calling my name for the last month


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I've got a Colibri. Works fine...just manhandle it. If you limp wrist it, you are improving the chances of cracking the binder.


----------



## bigmike7685

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

UGA07 you picked up the mother load nice score brother:mrgreen:

heres mine for the week

10 diesel shortys from joes jam 
Opus Robusto tin


----------



## UGA07

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

phager, Heeheehee, I got a little excited after seeing someone talk about MMAO and just getting trigger happy on CI!

I will do regarding the Colibri. I won't probably use it until this weekend but will PM you about how it works.


----------



## papabear

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



UGA07 said:


> I am seriously questioning this whole slope thing right about now!


I think you missed the "slope" and went right on off the cliff.:smoke2:


----------



## UGA07

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

What cliff? Oh, I get it...!


----------



## shannensmall

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Saw I had a lil extra in the budget for this month so I grabbed a RP Sun Grown 5er on Cbid tonight.


----------



## BigKev77

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

box RP Decade short robustos box RP Decade lonsdales I have never had these but couldn't pass up the deal lgomez had on them. Had to play some serious tetris to get them in the cooler.


----------



## bhuang61

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



UGA07 said:


> Apparently, all of the posts where I saw BOTL's saying they needed to make an extra "dor" or just the sight of the ingenious ways BOTL's made "dors" must have made me think that I needed to order more sticks when my small humidor is already full. I am a newb, so I am seriously questioning this whole slope thing right about now!


Questioning the slope?? Are you kidding me? You're toast. You're on a slip and slide and since I'm at about the same place, I fear for both of our futures! Great work. Keep it up! :laugh:


----------



## chaone

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

CI had a deal I couldn't pass up so I bought 2 boxes each of the Rocky Patel Fusion and Fusion MM, one to smoke and one to put away to age for a while. I got a 10 pk. of CAO VR's also.

I just checked and they are now up to $99.95 a box of torpedoes.


----------



## The Waco Kid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The deal of the day on CI: 5 Vegas Miami M5, 10 sticks for $27.50 with free shipping. Never had one, but checked the reviews and it looks good.


----------



## whodeeni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



phager said:


> :jaw: Wow, you went sampler crazy! Can you tell me what you think of the Colibri cutter, I've been thinking about pulling the trigger on one but have read some mixed reviews on them. I definitely think I'm going to go for the herf-n-go sampler, it's been calling my name for the last month


Phager the Colibri "Slyce" that CI sells is a MUCH BETTER cutter IMO....
Kinda Ugly, but very functional in my opinion!


----------



## whodeeni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



chaone said:


> CI had a deal I couldn't pass up so I bought 2 boxes each of the Rocky Patel Fusion and Fusion MM, one to smoke and one to put away to age for a while. I got a 10 pk. of CAO VR's also.


what deal was that Charley? I've heard mixed reviews about the Fusion MM's... Which size vitola did you get?


----------



## whodeeni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Dando said:


> Capadura 898 Robusto
> 
> Dando


Thanks!


----------



## chaone

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



whodeeni said:


> what deal was that Charley? I've heard mixed reviews about the Fusion MM's... Which size vitola did you get?


The torpedo. It is a real good smoke, and at $80 a box you can't turn it down!


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

FECK YAAAAH! I finally found a box of non-robusto Arganese Nicaraguans! Got a box of Torpedos for only 44 bucks shipped! Oh happy day!!! (they discontinued the line)


----------



## Nickerson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Vegas Series 'A' Anomaly 4.5"x44. Box of 20 for $37.00 via cbid, ain't too bad.

5x 601 Green Corona 5"x44.

The cigars on the right are from Bill (Glock). 2 Opus X, a nice small VSG (love my small cigars), Diamond Crown Maximus and a Padilla Miami!


----------



## chaone

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ci is having a DEAL in 10 packs right now. Buy 2 and it is cheaper than their box price by a good bit!


----------



## Aficionado82

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



chaone said:


> Ci is having a DEAL in 10 packs right now. Buy 2 and it is cheaper than their box price by a good bit!


Their 10 packs are cheaper than the 5 packs :shock:


----------



## chaone

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Nickerson said:


> 5 Vegas Series 'A' Anomaly 4.5"x44. Box of 20 for $37.00 via cbid, ain't too bad.
> 
> 5x 601 Green Corona 5"x44.
> 
> The cigars on the right are from Bill (Glock). 2 Opus X, a nice small VSG (love my small cigars), Diamond Crown Maximus and a Padilla Miami!


You really must get the reflection off the cellophane in your pictures. Either use a polarizing filter or light it differently.


----------



## MoreBeer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Nickerson said:


> 5 Vegas Series 'A' Anomaly 4.5"x44. Box of 20 for $37.00 via cbid, ain't too bad.
> 
> 5x 601 Green Corona 5"x44.
> 
> The cigars on the right are from Bill (Glock). 2 Opus X, a nice small VSG (love my small cigars), Diamond Crown Maximus and a Padilla Miami!


The guy that sent the Padilla Miami is a smart dude. Why? Since he knows these must be kept without cello to taste good.


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

! box Camacho SLR Maduro No. 2, um.... some other stuff.
JR's got one heck of a sale on between now and the 11th. They
screwed up their catalog and are honoring the wrong prices. I picked
up the SLR's for $80 and change...

Gonna head back for more after I have more time to study the catalog... (which is also a really informative book!)

PG


----------



## Padurosa

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought half a pound of 65% of Heartfelt Beads for my future humi.


----------



## Nickerson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



chaone said:


> You really must get the reflection off the cellophane in your pictures. Either use a polarizing filter or light it differently.


I'm not so great with camera's. Just a simple smart camera my brother has. I either use the normal mode which has flash or the 'close' mode for objects that are close.


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I received my cocobolo draw tool from Boom today


----------



## stewartu

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Aficionado82 said:


> Their 10 packs are cheaper than the 5 packs :shock:


Are you referring to any specific brands here? I dont seem to find those deals on CI.


----------



## perry7762

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

half pound of 65% heartfelt beads, humicare digital hygrometer, the 10$ 4 lighter grab bag, can of butane, 1 box rp decade lonsdales, 1 treasure dome humidor, 2 java by drew estate singles, 2 rp 1961 torpedo singles,2 padilla '68 torpedo singles, 1 rp ITC torpedo single, CAO sampler, gurka 5 star sampler. total damage=276.70 you guys are bad influences


----------



## perry7762

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

im sorry total damage=345.70 forgot the box of rp decades


----------



## Aficionado82

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



stewartu said:


> Are you referring to any specific brands here? I dont seem to find those deals on CI.


It's the RP feeding frenzy deal on the homepage. Some of the 10 packs I looked at were cheaper than the regularly priced 5 packs.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Two RP 15th Anniversary Torpedoes from my local B&M, for around 24$ w/ tax.


----------



## shannensmall

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Nickerson said:


> I'm not so great with camera's. Just a simple smart camera my brother has. I either use the normal mode which has flash or the 'close' mode for objects that are close.


Most point and shoot cameras have settings for low light. Try using this setting and turning off the flash. Just be in a well lit room.

You can also go low tech and put some tissue over the flash to help diffuse it some.


----------



## seanboii

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got back to the hotel room, bought 2 Casa Fuente Corona Gorda, one Lancero, and a Chateau Fuente. Looking forward to getting these home and puffing away!


----------



## z0diac

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sorry - I'm new here. What exactly is "RP" that everyone is referring to ?


----------



## phager

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Rocky Patel


----------



## logos

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Had my first Casa Magna last night. Ok smoke...


----------



## z0diac

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



phager said:


> Rocky Patel


OOOoohh yes of course. I thought people in the posts I was reading were referring to an online store, so I was trying to think of websites with "r" and "p" in the names 

Thanks!


----------



## chaone

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



z0diac said:


> OOOoohh yes of course. I thought people in the posts I was reading were referring to an online store, so I was trying to think of websites with "r" and "p" in the names
> 
> Thanks!


Right now, CI is THE place to buy RP's.


----------



## chaone

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just ordered 2 5pks. of JR Ultimate Principales obscuro and got a 5pk of reg wrap free.


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Okay, so now that the damage has been done....
Damn JR's.....

1 box Camacho SLR Maduro Perfecto No. 2
1 box Punch London Club EMS
1 box Nat Sherman Champion Series - Jack Dempsey
1 box Camacho Havana monarca
1 box Bock y Cia robusto
1 Art of the Cigar - Flor de A. Allones
1 box Hoyo de Monterrey Sabroso
1 box La Escepcion Series VI Baltasar
1 box Maria Mancini Robusto Larga maduro
1 box Montecristo Serie C corona
1 box Partagas lanceros
1 box El Rey del Mundo petit lonsdale
1 box Nat Sherman Omerta

also one digital hygrometer, one bottle PG and two humidifiers...
Next, trip to Shopko for a large, large cigar-o-ware humidor...

The wife is going to shit a kitten when she sees this...
If anyone has a room to rent, I can pay in cigars...

PG


----------



## chaone

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PadillaGuy said:


> Okay, so now that the damage has been done....
> Damn JR's.....
> 
> 1 box Camacho SLR Maduro Perfecto No. 2
> 1 box Punch London Club EMS
> 1 box Nat Sherman Champion Series - Jack Dempsey
> 1 box Camacho Havana monarca
> 1 box Bock y Cia robusto
> 1 Art of the Cigar - Flor de A. Allones
> 1 box Hoyo de Monterrey Sabroso
> 1 box La Escepcion Series VI Baltasar
> 1 box Maria Mancini Robusto Larga maduro
> 1 box Montecristo Serie C corona
> 1 box Partagas lanceros
> 1 box El Rey del Mundo petit lonsdale
> 1 box Nat Sherman Omerta
> 
> also one digital hygrometer, one bottle PG and two humidifiers...
> Next, trip to Shopko for a large, large cigar-o-ware humidor...
> 
> The wife is going to shit a kitten when she sees this...
> If anyone has a room to rent, I can pay in cigars...
> 
> PG


And screw Lew & his $8.95 Flat rate!


----------



## Dando

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some CBID, some B&M

Dando


----------



## 1DrunkGator

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked a few singles up the other days at the B&M

-Opus X (the first one Ive ever bought!)
-Montecristo No.4 
-Flor de Oliva Maduro (looking for a bundle cigar I like...)
-Perdomo Fresco (looking for a bundle cigar I like...)


----------



## Entan

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 x Liga Privada Belicoso
2 x Liga Privada Toro
1 x Liga Privada Robusto
1 box Los Blancos Nine (Robusto)


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PadillaGuy said:


> Okay, so now that the damage has been done....
> Damn JR's.....
> 
> 1 box Camacho SLR Maduro Perfecto No. 2
> 1 box Punch London Club EMS
> 1 box Nat Sherman Champion Series - Jack Dempsey
> 1 box Camacho Havana monarca
> 1 box Bock y Cia robusto
> 1 Art of the Cigar - Flor de A. Allones
> 1 box Hoyo de Monterrey Sabroso
> 1 box La Escepcion Series VI Baltasar
> 1 box Maria Mancini Robusto Larga maduro
> 1 box Montecristo Serie C corona
> 1 box Partagas lanceros
> 1 box El Rey del Mundo petit lonsdale
> 1 box Nat Sherman Omerta
> 
> also one digital hygrometer, one bottle PG and two humidifiers...
> Next, trip to Shopko for a large, large cigar-o-ware humidor...
> 
> The wife is going to shit a kitten when she sees this...
> If anyone has a room to rent, I can pay in cigars...
> 
> PG


Nice, you must have got a bonus this month, hope you got room for them.

Anything don't fit in your humis you can send my way for storage :lie:


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



chaone said:


> And screw Lew & his $8.95 Flat rate!


Yeah, Mr. Rothman didn't see me coming...


----------



## bdeuce22

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1/3 of my Viaje package landed.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a small handful of sticks, three My Father #2's, two Cain F 654T's, and a LAdC EE#55 at my B&M of choice.


----------



## d_day

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a couple each of the Tatuaje La Verite churchill and robusto. Looks tasty.


----------



## marked

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Buying the Anejo was an interesting experience. I stopped in at a new shop I'd not been to before, and they had many things I don't normally see at the B&M closer to me. Much bigger line of Fuentes, Gurkhas, Ashtons, etc. A lady came into the humidor and started talking to me about their selection. We were talking about their Fuente line and how she had built up her account with them, and she pointed out the Anejo. She had one stick left, and told me that she wanted to close out the box and would give me 10%. I told her it was more than I wanted to spend on a cigar today, and countered with a flat cost of $15. She gasped in horror at my suggestion, and we then proceeded to barter. Quite fun. I'd walk away from the stick and ask question about other things, and she'd bring it back to the Anejo. I ended up with the Anejo at 15% off and a couple of Brickhouse sticks thrown in for free.


----------



## erosing

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cigars arrived yesterday, picture of everything I've bought in the last 7 days, that I haven't smoked already. Ran to the B&M to pick up a Bóveda and picked up the Gurkha, LFD, and Perdomo, going to :smoke: the LFD now.


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wasn't a purchase, but the latest addition to my frigidor is a 5 pack of 2006 Cohiba Siglo III's, gifted by a good friend back from a three month trip. Damn nice little package.


----------



## cubanrob19

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up:
2- CAO La Travieta
1- Padron 3000
1- Padron 2000
1- A. Fuente Hemingway Classic
1- Ashton VSG Sorceror
2- Monte Cristo 75th
1- Cuba Aliados Miami


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The mailman dropped off a couple nice packages today. I didn't think they would arrive that quick. Now to find some room for them in the wine cooler...


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Man Corey, those look tasty.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice Cory great choice them maduros are great smokes! The rest are as well I just love the maduros.


----------



## erosing

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Mmmm, those Cohibas look so tastey.


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well I can now say that my wine cooler is FULL... I was just barely able to get all that in there after moving and condensing stuff. I think I now officially need another humi of some sort. I'm thinking I may just go with a cooler to put boxes in and keep my wine cooler for storing the rest. I don't like how unorganized it is now so I need to do something soon.


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ckay said:


> Man Corey, those look tasty.


They all smell great too!


----------



## treatneggy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up today at post office:
1 box Arganese Presidente petit coronas Nicaraguan
1 box Arganese Presidente petit coronas Maduro

Won last night on CigarAuctioneer and will receive next week:
3 5-packs Argenese ML3

In transit from NewHavanaCigars - saw they had these in stock and didn't want to miss them again:
2 Viaje Summerfest Robusto Pack of 5
1 Viaje Exclusivo Robo 5 Pack

Budget is so blown it's not funny.


----------



## phager

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



treatneggy said:


> Budget is so blown it's not funny.


I'm with you Kurt!

Picked up a few at the gas station (The one with the walk-in humidor!):
2 CAO Mx2
1 Don Tomas Allegro tubo
1 Gurkha Havana Legend
1 Reyes Family Classic

Then a box and a fiver of ISOMs

and from CI:
Oliva Herf-n-go Combo
Barely Legal Sampler with Bugatti Lighter
and a Colibri Cutter.

And two trades from members on here!

My wife's going to murder me when all this starts coming in next week:bounce: I swear, I'm not buying another thing until fall (let's see how long that lasts!)


----------



## Dando

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

All three bags slightly over 1 lb. Beadutiful : ) 6 1/2 lb mesh bags.

Thanks CH for introducing me to the Factums.

Dando


----------



## pips

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I won a Xikar 007 punch cutter on ebay. 
Cant wait for it to arrive !!


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today I snagged up a box of AB Prensado Robusto's for 190.75 w/ tax from my B&M just now; while I couldn't gotten them online for much less, however I went with instant gratification and to support my B&M of choice.


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A 5 pack of 05 Anejo 55's from a fellow BOTL on here. 
The Anejo's came with a nice little tag a long as well!
I think I'll probably smoke one of these Anejo's on my son's 2nd bday which is August 30th. It will also be my first Anejo.

My Bugatti lighter showed up today as well.


----------



## marked

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My Bugatti arrived today, as well. :smoke:


----------



## constant tilt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ordered from Serious Cigars:

4 los blancos nine toro
4 CAO Columbia
2 Nosotros Toro 
2 Tatuaje Black Tubos


----------



## mreast

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

bought a couple Alec Bradley Short Stories and WOA's just letting them rest a little


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



phager said:


> My wife's going to murder me when all this starts coming in next week:bounce: I swear, I'm not buying another thing until fall (let's see how long that lasts!)


Something tells me your going to be a few cigars better off shortly to tide you over. LMAO. :mischief::mischief::mischief:


----------



## jessejava187

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> Something tells me your going to be a few cigars better off shortly to tide you over. LMAO. :mischief::mischief::mischief:


 Im think he might want to spend some money on a cooler and some beads. But what do i know, Warren we are not nice


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jessejava187 said:


> Im think he might want to spend some money on a cooler and some beads. But what do i know, Warren we are not nice


ROTFLMAO...... Dammit Jesse! You werent sposed to see that. :mrgreen::boxing:


----------



## jessejava187

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> ROTFLMAO...... Dammit Jesse! You werent sposed to see that. :mrgreen::boxing:


 Dude you cant get any thing past me, he dont know what is going to happen you, he should just know he is F$$Ked:bathbaby: I dont know why i just put the Tub Smiley but its cute lol


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jessejava187 said:


> Dude you cant get any thing past me, he dont know what is going to happen you, he should just know he is F$$Ked:bathbaby: I dont know why i just put the Tup Smiley but its cute lol


 Ummm, no reply, hence empty tub for me. LMAO. :emptybath::emptybath::emptybath::emptybath: :emptybath::emptybath::emptybath::emptybath: 
Yep, lots of "Nothing!"


----------



## pips

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a stainless steel cutter on ebay.


----------



## Kasubot

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Illusione ~hl~
and a CAO #7 from their escaparante cigars.


----------



## erosing

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up 4 at the B&M today.

What seems to be a well aged Trinidad
My Father - this will be my birthday smoke.
Cameroon Nub
And a Montesino that has some good age on it as well. -Given as a freebie (Thanks guys!)


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a 5 pack of CAO Brazil and Im sure glad I did!!!!!


----------



## KickinItInSD

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just bought a CAO World Sampler! I hear the Italy and Brazil are both very good.


----------



## baddddmonkey

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Scored a 5-pack of Liga Privada No. 9 Belicoso on the Jam.

Should arrive before or on my birthday which is this Friday the 13th! What an excellent b-day present to myself I must say!


----------



## jimjim99

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



baddddmonkey said:


> Scored a 5-pack of Liga Privada No. 9 Belicoso on the Jam.
> 
> Should arrive before or on my birthday which is this Friday the 13th! What an excellent b-day present to myself I must say!


How much did those go for?


----------



## Fortune500

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic. That's a box of Fuente Sungrown Naturals.


----------



## baddddmonkey

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jimjim99 said:


> How much did those go for?


They were $37.50 for a 5-Pack. I should have gotten a few more, but by the time I clicked the add to basket button, there was only 1/3 or so left on the bar so I tried to hurry and finish up the order. But I am happy with it for now!


----------



## bopmachine

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got back from my B&M Purchased a Partagas Habana Gift box with 2x Serie P No.2 and 2x Serie D No. 4.

Ive not had the Serie P before but th Serie D No. 4 are my special celebration cigars


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Viaje Skull and Bones that came with an escort. (WOAM)

A big thanks to Chris (Ckay) for helping me out in getting these!


----------



## bhxhhcz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## tdkimer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I can't post in the Habanos section yet...
Thanks to the CC veterans who provided me with the guidance and knowledge to get it right the first time!
You bet I'm gonna have a couple of "young" sticks after some initial rest from the trip.


----------



## CopGTP

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*











:happy:


----------



## tobacmon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Dando said:


> Road Trip!!!
> 
> CI & FSS
> 
> Dando


WTG Dando---some excellent smokes---Enjoy!


----------



## jessejava187

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bhxhhcz said:


>


 That a kid, nice pick up


----------



## UGA07

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Son Of Thor said:


>





bhxhhcz said:


>


Both of these look excellent! I would love to try both of these.


----------



## Bunker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A fiver each of Rocky Patel OWR and AF Chateau Fuente Sun Grown to go with another 20 of Fonseca Series F.


----------



## Dave.73

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bhuang61 said:


> Questioning the slope?? Are you kidding me? You're toast. You're on a slip and slide and since I'm at about the same place, I fear for both of our futures! Great work. Keep it up! :laugh:


+1. I'm sliding down that slope too. But what a fun ride it is. :dude:


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



eyesack said:


> FECK YAAAAH! I finally found a box of non-robusto Arganese Nicaraguans! Got a box of Torpedos for only 44 bucks shipped! Oh happy day!!! (they discontinued the line)


Unless I'm mistaken, Gene Arganese folded, so all of his lines are discontinued, including the CUGINE cigars that he and Joseph R. Gannascoli came out with, and are now being made by Alec Bradley.


----------



## SFC Jeff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A nice 8 piece NUb Connecticut sampler from Cigar Auctioneer just arrived from UPS dude....can't wait to fire one of em up later tonight!


----------



## Jenady

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

















Smoking one now. So far, outstanding!


----------



## Habanolover

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## johnmoss

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Habanolover said:


>


Now that's just wrong. You've gone and made me mess myself. :lol:

Damn those look good!


----------



## baddddmonkey

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Habanolover said:


>


I really enjoy the new Jamie Garcia cigar. I'm definately buying more soon.


----------



## bouncintiga

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

a box split of feunte anejo 55's and a couple of flying pigs.


----------



## Habanolover

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Jenady said:


> Smoking one now. So far, outstanding!


Jim, I love the packaging on these. Gonna have to try and find a couple locally to try out before I drop the cash on a whole "package".


----------



## phager

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got my latest orders in:
5 pack MC #5
25 JLP Cremas
Herf-n-go with the Oliva Sampler (Birthday present for my buddy who got me into cigars in the first place)
Bugatti Lighter (came with a legal limit sampler from CI that already got unloaded into the coolerdor)
Fiver of Los Blancos Nine from Scott (scottw)
And a cut off Colibri Man-O-War Cutter.

Just had one of the Cremas, and for being ROTT it was surprisingly good!


----------



## bouncintiga

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just pulled the trigger on a box of monte 4's, san cristobal el principe's, and a 50 cab of PLPC's. can't wait!


----------



## James4226c

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

got some Anejo 50's at the B&M


----------



## jessejava187

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Jenady said:


> Smoking one now. So far, outstanding!


 Im guessing these a one of the one shop type releses, man I cant keep up anymore, but yes they do look pretty cool


----------



## Jenady

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jessejava187 said:


> Im guessing these a one of the one shop type releses, man I cant keep up anymore, but yes they do look pretty cool


Jesse you are correct. Pete released these to Gloucester Street Cigar Company exclusively. The owner and him are good friends.


----------



## J.W.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a few Hemingway Signatures & Don Pepin El Rey Los Habanos. for the weekend.


----------



## J Daly

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Scored a 5'er of El Triunfador No. 6 for $25! Nice!


----------



## Dog Rockets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just received my first order from Tampa Sweethearts - got the Anejo, Davidoff Aged Maduro and WOA samplers. It is going to be a challenge to keep from lighting one of these up at my desk, let alone waiting at least 30 days!








This may be the happiest day in my life...


----------



## J Daly

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Dog Rockets said:


> Just received my first order from Tampa Sweethearts - got the Anejo, Davidoff Aged Maduro and WOA samplers. It is going to be a challenge to keep from lighting one of these up at my desk, let alone waiting at least 30 days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may be the happiest day in my life...


NICE GRAB!!!!!


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

9 - CAO America Bottle Rockets'
4 - Nub Cameroon 358's
5 - Victor Sinclair Triple Corojo Churchill's
For fifty dollars from a friend that hit up the "devils" site for around four hundred eighty or so dollars.


----------



## jessejava187

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Jenady said:


> Jesse you are correct. Pete released these to Gloucester Street Cigar Company exclusively. The owner and him are good friends.


 I hread from a shop keeper here in seattle that pete is doing same kind of thing for him, It will be called the Sodo, if i get info on this im sure ill let you guys know


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Jenady said:


> Smoking one now. So far, outstanding!


Love the tail on that bad boy!


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Jenady said:


> Smoking one now. So far, outstanding!


Looks like USDA Prime cuts.

Prolly will be good to barbeque. LOL.


----------



## rus_bro

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just back from a quick stop at Stogies in Houston. Grabbed 3 I had never tried and a pepin blue.










Rb.


----------



## Team Fuente

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Dog Rockets said:


> Just received my first order from Tampa Sweethearts - got the Anejo, Davidoff Aged Maduro and WOA samplers. It is going to be a challenge to keep from lighting one of these up at my desk, let alone waiting at least 30 days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may be the happiest day in my life...


Those Davidoff aged maddies look kinda like ashton aged maddies imo:biggrin:


----------



## Team Fuente

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Johnny Rock said:


> Looks like USDA Prime cuts.
> 
> Prolly will be good to barbeque. LOL.


holy crap where can I pick up some of those


----------



## SFC Jeff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Cigar Man Andy said:


> Nice. Let me know if you need more...


I never saw any of these CAOs. Could you provide some of the "specifics"?

Thanks!


----------



## Aficionado82

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Here are my latest purchases:

Xikar Exodus Gunmetal









God of Fire Robustos 3 Pack


----------



## Bigtotoro

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Walked into to a local B/M looking for the 2010 Camacho Liberty and found these on the shelf instead.


----------



## pips

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Vegas Historical Collection + Colibri Hobnail Cutter from CI


----------



## skiswitch6

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve... can't wait. should be good. One of my favorites.


----------



## johnmoss

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wife bought me a box of Fuente Cuban Coronas Maduro for our 11th Wedding Anniversary. I have to admit, I don't often think of these when asked what my favorite smokes are every time I smoke one I really like it. This box is going to sit as long as I can keep myself from them. Hoping to see if they get even better.


----------



## russ812

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Par Eagle bundle for $20 at Holts. (it's for a bachelor party!) 5" 50 ring. I haven't tried one yet, they're in the humidor "aging" haha.


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Maduro BBMFs


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Nubs from the WTS section that turned up with a few tasty hitch hikers. Thankyou Triad47! (David)


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well I finally filled up my wine cooler and had to decide if I should get another or just go with a cooler to store my boxes in. I was at Walmart the other day and saw a nice big 120 quart cooler for $52.00 so i decided to go that route. I had a 48 quart one but it was already filled when I moved my boxes into it. So I decided to just go for the big one. Now I just need to get a couple of oust fans and I should be set. I can still keep a few boxes in the wine cooler, but I may just convert my last shelf into another tray to keep singles in.


----------



## Steel1212

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Son Of Thor said:


> Well I finally filled up my wine cooler and had to decide if I should get another or just go with a cooler to store my boxes in. I was at Walmart the other day and saw a nice big 120 quart cooler for $52.00 so i decided to go that route. I had a 48 quart one but it was already filled when I moved my boxes into it. So I decided to just go for the big one. Now I just need to get a couple of oust fans and I should be set. I can still keep a few boxes in the wine cooler, but I may just convert my last shelf into another tray to keep singles in.


What kind of beads are those?


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Steel1212 said:


> What kind of beads are those?


Looks like Kitteh Litter.


----------



## Steel1212

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> Looks like Kitteh Litter.


That is what I was thinking but I thought Kitty litters Job was to absorb and not let back out?


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Steel1212 said:


> That is what I was thinking but I thought Kitty litters Job was to absorb and not let back out?


It does both. I use it in my humidor and cooler. It maintains 65-68% for up to two months in my experience.


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Steel1212 said:


> That is what I was thinking but I thought Kitty litters Job was to absorb and not let back out?


In a nutshell, yes. (but might not work for some of our standards)



kenelbow said:


> It does both. I use it in my humidor and cooler. It maintains 65-68% for up to two months in my experience.


In a nutshell, no. (but will usually work for most of us)

Also, don't use the ones with the blue crystals. I think those are deodorizing things and idk about you, but i don't want my cigars deodorized.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/182025-shilala-beads-3.html

Try a search for "Shilala" and you'll see that this guy did tons of scientific research on different media for hydration to the point that he's now selling his own brand of beads here:
Shilala Beads

I use Heartfelt beads myself, probably 3/4 of a pound or so in my cooler with a computer fan rigged to an A/C adapter. Cheap and easy, risk free.


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Anyway, back on-topic... Now for the waiting game. Just ordered a little over 300 dollars worth of "chocolate" ^________^


----------



## shuckins

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

yeah,you definitely want to get rid of the deodorizing crystals!

as for my latest purchase...i can't tell you because i'm sending it out in the latest mass bomb:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/274081-another-mass-bombing-gauging-interest.html

if you haven't joined yet,what are you waiting for? you don't want to be the only PUFFer that didn't join do you?


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



shuckins said:


> yeah,you definitely want to get rid of the deodorizing crystals!
> 
> as for my latest purchase...i can't tell you because i'm sending it out in the latest mass bomb:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/274081-another-mass-bombing-gauging-interest.html
> 
> if you haven't joined yet,what are you waiting for? you don't want to be the only PUFFer that didn't join do you?


lol thanks Ron, also, are you the distributor for Tambo state-side now? I may have to update my "latest Purchase" lol


----------



## treatneggy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

From devil site:
Lot: Puros Indios Viejo Corona (20) Quantity: 1 at $25.00

From Monster today:
Oliva Serie G Robusto 5 Pack 
CAO Criollo Pato 5 Pack


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

From what I have read, the blue crystals release moisture and the white crystals absorb the moisture. The litter is all I have every used and keep my wine cooler at 65% all the time with no problems.

Anyway like it was already said, back on topic... :behindsofa:


----------



## shannensmall

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Work of art sampler
:ss

It's going to be hard not to smoke the barber poles


----------



## KickinItInSD

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up some Casa Gomez, I'll let you all know how they are!


----------



## shuckins

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



eyesack said:


> lol thanks Ron, also, are you the distributor for Tambo state-side now? I may have to update my "latest Purchase" lol


i think jeff (commonsenseman) is doing the tambo distributing,but i have recently became a sultan cigar distributor...


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



shannensmall said:


> Work of art sampler
> :ss
> 
> It's going to be hard not to smoke the barber poles


That's what they are for


----------



## shuckins

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

btl's are one of my favorites!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



shuckins said:


> btl's are one of my favorites!


Ditto
Hey Ron :hug:Buddy hows it going?


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got one of those CAO Criollo Pato 5 Packs on the Monster and they talked me into the Cusano Corojo '97 5 packs too.


----------



## shuckins

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Ditto
> Hey Ron :hug:Buddy hows it going?


doing good dave,fixin' to smoke a drac and watch crocodile dundee...


----------



## hoopdawg23

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

El Diablo 300 count humi from CI and a box of Monte's #2


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



shuckins said:


> i think jeff (commonsenseman) is doing the tambo distributing,but i have recently became a sultan cigar distributor...


oops yeah that's what i meant... lol :tape: lol :mrgreen:


----------



## Aficionado82

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got these in the mail today. Ordered them about 2 months ago. It's the Montecristo sampler from Altadis.


----------



## Futility

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Had a small shipment come in... and then a HUGE belated birthday gift from my father. This almost doubles my current stash! I've just gotta hold out a few more weeks until my Chasidor trays come in...


----------



## skiswitch6

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Mmmm. CAO Brazilia. Can't wait to give em a shot.... or pawn em off in a bomb or Newb Sampler


----------



## jimbo1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got into the water, wanted to post up. 
Just won some R y J marduros at the "devil's site"
Any advice on how not to get the wife pissed when she sees the bill?

Great site, ton of info, friendly members


----------



## jimbo1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

What do u think of the humidor, was also saving to make a plung, worth it?


----------



## skiswitch6

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jimbo1 said:


> Just got into the water, wanted to post up.
> Just won some R y J marduros at the "devil's site"
> Any advice on how not to get the wife pissed when she sees the bill?
> 
> Great site, ton of info, friendly members



Welcome! And yes I know exactly how to keep your wife from finding out. 
The cigars were a gift from a "friend". That friend is your secret ****** account you are now slowly depositing money into to feed to the devil site. Feed the beast.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I have been trying for a while to get some pipe tobaccos which seem to be not available,:violin: but last week I scanned several sites and went to Mars Cigars and Pipes as I usually do and clicked on Stonehaven and it was there;:chk so I ordered two eight ounce packages-limit of two. When I placed my order I got a response telling me that my order was too large so I did it again and ordered one 8 ounce package and it went thru. I added to my order with GLP Westminister, PS Luxury Bulls Eye Flake and Glp Union Square.ipe:

Today I received my complete order and I now have some Stonehaven. I want to thank Jeff (Commonsenseman) for tiding me over until now. I am a happy smoker; I love Stonehaven.:ranger:


----------



## jimbo1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



skiswitch6 said:


> Welcome! And yes I know exactly how to keep your wife from finding out.
> The cigars were a gift from a "friend". That friend is your secret ****** account you are now slowly depositing money into to feed to the devil site. Feed the beast.


Copy that, devil site take a pre-paid cc? Maybe one way to control the $$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Nickerson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

20x Oliva 'G' Maduro Robusto's on their way.

Yummy yummy!


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Took advantage of Chasidor's 20% off sale and got:

3 double drawers
1 single
1 shelf

Long overdue for these~


----------



## skiswitch6

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jimbo1 said:


> Copy that, devil site take a pre-paid cc? Maybe one way to control the $$$$$$$$$$$$



Register the pre-paid credit card with a name and an address (often you can do this online or over the phone) and you should be able to use it.... maybe... I havn't tried it yet.


----------



## russ812

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought an inexpensive V cutter for the first time this morning, after seeing so much discussion about them here. If I like it I'll spring for a fancy one.


----------



## slclift

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5-5 Vegas Gold Nuggets
5-Los Blancos Nine


----------



## LosingSleep

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thebayratt said:


> Took advantage of Chasidor's 20% off sale and got:
> 
> 3 double drawers
> 1 single
> 1 shelf
> 
> Long overdue for these~


My order went in about a week before the sale. :doh: ...kind of pisses me off really.


----------



## Steel1212

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just recieaved my package from Sigarz!! 3 Anejo 55s, 2 Sharks, 2 Hemingway maddies and a padilla tag a long! Oh I'm drooling here!


----------



## shannensmall

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Vegas Relic Perfecto X10
Partagas Cifuentes Seasonal Blend Winter Enero X5
El Mejor Espresso Torpedo X10
Perdomo2 Limited Edition Robusto Maduro X10
Slow-Aged by Perdomo Churchill Maduro X10
Padilla Habano Artisano (perfecto) 5
Sol Cubano Artisan Salomon 10
Taboo Twist 5pk Sampler
Taboo Twist Churchill 2
CAO Samplers F/S For The Faccenda Family, got a CAO Cuban Press Sampler and a CAO America Four for the Fourth Sampler 
From louistogie Gurkha Black Dragon Gran Especial (8.5" x 52) Gurkha Grand Age Churchill (7.2 x 54) Gurkha Fuerte Torpedo (6" x 53) Gurkha Fuerte Churchill (7.0" x 52)

:faint:


----------



## Habano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just ordered these this morning. I hope to have them sometime the next week or so.

Cohiba Siglo VI (10)

5-Pack Below
Cohiba Robusto
Montecristo Robusto
Romeo y Julieta Robusto
Partagás Robusto
Hoyo de Monterrey Robusto


----------



## dswoishii

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My wife got me the following for my birthday.

Xikar Xi2 cutter
Xikar 007 punch
2- Padron 2000 maduro
1 - Davidoff Puro D'Oro Magnificos


----------



## Habano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dswoishii said:


> My wife got me the following for my birthday.
> 
> Xikar Xi2 cutter
> Xikar 007 punch
> 2- Padron 2000 maduro
> 1 - Davidoff Puro D'Oro Magnificos


Nice of your wife. Happy birthday or whenever your birthday may be.


----------



## Bunker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just put 5 Casa Gomez Benjamins and 2 of the Brazilian Maduros in the humi.

They look and smell amazing, it may be difficult to let them rest.


----------



## BigKev77

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 singles each Oliva O and O maduros
2 singles Torano Noventa Toro
1 5er Torano Noventa Torps
2 5er's CAO Brazillia Samba
2 boxes Party PCE's
1 cab BPC
1 Upmann conny#1

Someone needs to take my debit card away.


----------



## Dando

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Needed a way to store some of my loose stuff so I picked up 10 cedar trays from CH. Each tray is holding 30/35 sticks. You can see the before and after in a couple of my coolidors. Damn they look empty now. Also my Oasis and Hydra are working overtime to humidify the trays.

Dando


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dando that looks great...


----------



## Habano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My god that's a lot of cigars. I have no where near that many cigars in my collection. Figured you have enough smokes to last you for a few months...lol.


----------



## barryowens

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered the Honest Pour 15-Cigar Sampler from CI.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



LosingSleep said:


> My order went in about a week before the sale. :doh: ...kind of pisses me off really.


OUCH!!!

I had been putting off and putting off. Put off when Chuck had the 10% off sale, then when I saw the 20% off sale........... i may have to ride a bike to work at the end of the week, _but ima have my trays!!!_


----------



## Dando

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Starbuck said:


> My god that's a lot of cigars. I have no where near that many cigars in my collection. *Figured you have enough smokes to last you for a few months...lol*.


Between my brother:ssand 
brother in-law :ssI may not​
Just kidding, they can have whatever they want.

Dando


----------



## Dando

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thebayratt said:


> OUCH!!!
> 
> I had been putting off and putting off. Put off when Chuck had the 10% off sale, then when I saw the 20% off sale........... i may have to ride a bike to work at the end of the week, _but ima have my trays!!!_


I snagged 4 Scratch and Dent Edgestar 28's for $10 a piece to get some aroma in the coolers and to help hold some humidity.

Also got 8 slotted Avanti 28 shelves. these seem to be the closest to the slots in my 150 qt. Coleman coolers (picture a couple of posts back). I may have to work them a little. I would like to get the coolers vertical some day.

I like pimpin out my coolers.:hat:

Dando


----------



## Steel1212

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Dando said:


> I snagged 4 Scratch and Dent Edgestar 28's for $10 a piece to get some aroma in the coolers and to help hold some humidity.
> 
> Also got 8 slotted Avanti 28 shelves. these seem to be the closest to the slots in my 150 qt. Coleman coolers (picture a couple of posts back). I may have to work them a little. I would like to get the coolers vertical some day.
> 
> I like pimpin out my coolers.:hat:
> 
> Dando


:jaw:I would love to find one scratch and dent edgestar 28!!!


----------



## erosing

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I bought my first box!

Sort of, I really only bought the remainder of the box.

10x Montesino Diplomaticos Maduro @ 3.50 a piece.

They've been resting for 3-4 years, and they are perfect.

I also picked up 2 Boveda 72 packs.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



erosing said:


> I bought my first box!
> 
> Sort of, I really only bought the remainder of the box.
> 
> 10x Montesino Diplomaticos Maduro @ 3.50 a piece.
> 
> They've been resting for 3-4 years, and they are perfect.
> 
> I also picked up 2 Boveda 72 packs.


Congrats on your first box/partial, especially given the amount of aging in the box those sticks have gotten. And thus begins your exodus into the world of buying cigars en masse!


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered a box of Gurkha Ninja Perfecto #2's sight unseen, for a mint w/ free shipping from Serious. :rapture:


----------



## Scardinoz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Three 20 count humidors, Brocatus Robusto 5 pack, Oliveros Classic Torpedo 5 pack, Wassergass 2-Finger Leather Cigar Holder, Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Flight Sampler II 8 pack, Cuban Heritage All-Star Sampler 8 pack.


----------



## Nickerson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Not bad for $50.00?


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Nickerson said:


> Not bad for $50.00?


Mmmm....delicious Oliva Serie G Maduro's, erhm very nice acquisition.


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A Johnny-O sampler. :whoo:


----------



## Cigary

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

More Capoeiras...one more box and I think I might have enough. I'm kidding...4 more boxes will be enough.


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just re-stocked my yard gars:

Bundle of 25 Honduran Maduro Coronas from FSS @ $19.99
bundle of Villar y Villar 25 Sumatra Coronas from JR @ $17.00

5 packs from CA:
Perdomo lot 23 maduro robusto
Cusnao Corojo '97 robusto
CAO Criollo robusto

Then I just got back with this booty:


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Cigary said:


> More Capoeiras...one more box and I think I might have enough. I'm kidding...4 more boxes will be enough.


Tried a toro last ROTT and it was awesome! If it weren't for you I would've probably never tried this beauty.


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The monster just got me for a fiver of Torano 1959 Exodus robustos.


----------



## Necrodomis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










I'll say it again.. whoops.


----------



## theant

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



I'll say it again.. whoops.[/QUOTE said:


> That is pure awesome right there.


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Necrodomis said:


> I'll say it again.. whoops.


Damn, are you the guy that keeps beating me out on Cbid & CA....LOL

Nice haul!!!


----------



## Necrodomis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Johnny Rock said:


> Damn, are you the guy that keeps beating me out on Cbid & CA....LOL
> 
> Nice haul!!!


probably, sorry about that. haha, I've got to stop going back there. Its killing me..but it tastes oh so good.


----------



## Barefoot

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Gotta try the Sancho Panza dbls. Got some more Quinteros, Blue Label and thin ring flight samplers enroute. Finding nice deals on Cbid recently.


----------



## jtree26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Ramon Allones Specially Selected.


----------



## bhuang61

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Necrodomis said:


> I'll say it again.. whoops.


Somebody's been misbehaving! :dude:

Nice haul man.


----------



## Bunker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Necrodomis said:


> I'll say it again.. whoops.


And I was thinking the box with the 32 sticks that showed up from Cbid today was bad.

The best part is my wife is out of town at her mother's for the night and just texted me a picture of the Monte Cristo and the Padron she bought for me today at the local B&M :whoo:


----------



## pips

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

wow, what a load !


----------



## Habano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice stash Necrodomis. Looks like you will have some nice smokes this fall.


----------



## Necrodomis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

haha thanks guys, Im going to have to get another coolidor or something.. I accidentally just won 4 more auctions.. whoops again.


----------



## chaone

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

It's a shame you can't breed them.


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Necrodomis said:


> haha thanks guys, Im going to have to get another coolidor or something.. I accidentally just won 4 more auctions.. whoops again.


I keep doing the same error... filled my 100ct humidor, ordered more, built a coolidor, filled it, ordered more, now I just ordered more again, I wont be able to smoke enough space before it arrives  I will have to build another coolidor...


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Latest order...

Graycliff G2 and Turbo Taster (10)
Perdomo taster (5)
Camacho sampler (5)
CCOM Box pressed sampler (10)
Montecristo sampler (10)
Padilla 1948 Robusto (5)
Man O' War Ruination Robusto #2 (10)
Man O' War Ruination Belicoso (5)


----------



## happycamper

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

box of Oliva Serie G, Robustos I think, natural. Just love those cigars, perfect in every way.

Expecting some La Auroras to arrive, 107 Bellicosos, ordered those a few days ago.


----------



## ChappyJack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

electronic humidifier. works well. very happy.


----------



## rob51461

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jspilon said:


> Latest order...
> 
> Graycliff G2 and Turbo Taster (10)
> Perdomo taster (5)
> Camacho sampler (5)
> CCOM Box pressed sampler (10)
> Montecristo sampler (10)
> Padilla 1948 Robusto (5)
> Man O' War Ruination Robusto #2 (10)
> Man O' War Ruination Belicoso (5)


let me know how you like the G2s bought a box for $49.99


----------



## rob51461

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 5ers of Ashton White Label half Coronas


----------



## dubgeek

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2x 10ct NUB samplers from CI


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Partagas series D LE
box of 898's
2 boxes Bolivar Gold Medals
Monte Christo grand emondo LE
Partagas Presidents


----------



## Scott W.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Partagas series D LE
> box of 898's
> 2 boxes Bolivar Gold Medals
> Monte Christo grand emondo LE
> Partagas Presidents


Let me know how the Partagas Presidents are Dave, I have been wanting to pick some up but didn't want to go for an entire box off the bat.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



scottw said:


> Let me know how the Partagas Presidents are Dave, I have been wanting to pick some up but didn't want to go for an entire box off the bat.


They are pretty good Scott I bought these on a freinds (Rons) advivce he hasn't been wrong yet, nice to have someone with similar taste buds.

Good price too!


----------



## rus_bro

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

New Orleans weekend planned around a little trip to Cigar Factory on Decateur St.

Been looking forward to checking the place out and had thought of ordering some of these off the net, but wanted to try them out first.. and i have to say i was very impressed w/ the cigars. I put together a sampler that in my opinion ROCKS...


















regards
rb


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice. A couple months of rest really mellows them out. I've got 5 left out of a 10'er and each one has gotten better over time.

I bought more beads and a Wolf V cutter.


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



rob51461 said:


> let me know how you like the G2s bought a box for $49.99


noted.


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I went loose again  preparing for the new coolidor

Carbon Fiber Palio Cutter
"Herf Stand" Cigar Stand
Half Pound 65% Rh Heartfelt Humidity Beads + Mesh bags
Blazer CG001 Lighter - Khaki Green


----------



## Hawnted

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A Ronson Jet-Lite for a fellow BOTL!


----------



## woodted

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



rus_bro said:


> New Orleans weekend planned around a little trip to Cigar Factory on Decateur St.
> 
> Been looking forward to checking the place out and had thought of ordering some of these off the net, but wanted to try them out first.. and i have to say i was very impressed w/ the cigars. I put together a sampler that in my opinion ROCKS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regards
> rb


You'll enjoy those! I've got about 50 of those empty boxes in my basement.


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

:bounce: Unfortunately one whole box is missing from my order, so I'll have to figure that one out.


----------



## Benaj85

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

WOW!

I just picked up some Grand Habano Corojo #5 Robusto. Got the box signed at the event by George Rico.


----------



## Swany

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A 10 PK of RP Conneticut Robusto's. I'm a nube and started off with maduro's. Skipped the whole "start off light" phase. Figured I give them a try. It was Joe's daily deal the other day.


----------



## ChazHollywood

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Couple of Fuente 858 Claros. I've recently become a fan of the line and I've never had a candela before.

-Charles


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Son Of Thor said:


> :bounce: Unfortunately one whole box is missing from my order, so I'll have to figure that one out.


Nice work Corey. Now if you could kindly pay the $900 duty that I would pay on that lot. I'll send you my Peepal addy & pass it on. LOL. Enjoy the wait while resting. :bounce::rofl:


----------



## ptpablo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

xikar xi3 redwood handle (first xikar product) and a box of the CAO gold Corona Gorda. nice start


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Son Of Thor said:


> :bounce: Unfortunately one whole box is missing from my order, so I'll have to figure that one out.


Nice haul bro i am impressed!:bounce:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> Nice work Corey. Now if you could kindly pay the $900 duty that I would pay on that lot. I'll send you my Peepal addy & pass it on. LOL. Enjoy the wait while resting. :bounce::rofl:


That's as much as the whole order costs sheeesh!:frog::faint:


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's as much as the whole order costs sheeesh!:frog::faint:


Ya thats about right. 

I'm missing a box of RASCC, I emailed in so hopefully that gets straightened out.


----------



## baderjkbr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a couple Sosa's pyramids while at Disney World. Pricey, but tasty. Will buy a box.


----------



## smoke&mirrors

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

On the way...

5 Vegas Classic (5pk.)
Henry Clay (5pk.)
Cigar.com "House Blend" (7pk. sampler)
Gran Habano (10pk. sampler)

...am very excited as i have not tried any of these yet :bounce:


----------



## nothingclever

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Finally broke down and picked up a bundle of 15 La Aurora 2nds...heard so much about them. Add in the free shipping and it was a no brainer.


----------



## Bunker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Decade Short Robustos


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smoke&mirrors said:


> Cigar.com "House Blend" (7pk. sampler)


I have that sampler sitting in my humi since may, I should light one up soon.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Son Of Thor said:


> :bounce: Unfortunately one whole box is missing from my order, so I'll have to figure that one out.


Corey! I would be willing to bet that you won't find these on CBID.:lol: That is a great haul there; let us know how they smoke.:tu


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Have you smoked those Erin Go Brah's before? I'm interested to know how they are? I'm always looking for some good short smokes to add to my stock.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



kenelbow said:


> Have you smoked those Erin Go Brah's before? I'm interested to know how they are? I'm always looking for some good short smokes to add to my stock.


Nope they were free so I figured what the hell lol.


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> Nope they were free so I figured what the hell lol.


Fair enough. If you wouldn't mind giving us your thoughts when you give one a time I would be interested to know. I've seen these go for super cheap in cbid.


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PadillaGuy said:


> I bought a box of the Partagas Cifuentes Summer '05 figurados. They are a very nice, medium smoke. I'd be interested in what your thoughts are about the Winter series...
> 
> PG


Just finished a Partagas Winter '06 Diciembre 5.5 x 49. Nice stick, lots of taste came in although im a bit congested. It gave me a bit of trouble to begin with, it appeared a little tight, i massaged it a bit and one inch into it did get a little easier to puff.


----------



## Swany

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just won my first lot fro the Devil. It's a box of RP Vintage 1992 Torpedos :smoke:


----------



## dpcoz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Swany said:


> I just won my first lot fro the Devil. It's a box of RP Vintage 1992 Torpedos :smoke:


Nice pickup, 92's are underrated IMHO.

I picked up four yesterday - two 601 Red Labels, one Man o' War Special edition Figurado, and Hoya de Nicaragua - dark label(?)


----------



## Swany

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dpcoz said:


> Nice pickup, 92's are underrated IMHO.
> 
> I picked up four yesterday - two 601 Red Labels, one Man o' War Special edition Figurado, and Hoya de Nicaragua - dark label(?)


How are the 601 Red Labels? CI's got them on sale right now. 30 bucks for a 10 pk.


----------



## Barefoot

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stole some Blue Labels for $1 a piece from cbid..


----------



## dpcoz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Swany said:


> How are the 601 Red Labels? CI's got them on sale right now. 30 bucks for a 10 pk.


Haven't had one yet, swany, but I've heard by word of mouth that the red lael havanna are the most popular of the four types of 601s. Plus, it's Don Pepin, hard not to trust.

Don't know if this will help, but I've had the oscuro (green label) - it was exceptional


----------



## Swany

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dpcoz said:


> Haven't had one yet, swany, but I've heard by word of mouth that the red lael havanna are the most popular of the four types of 601s. Plus, it's Don Pepin, hard not to trust.
> 
> Don't know if this will help, but I've had the oscuro (green label) - it was exceptional


Thanks...it always helps to hear from a more exp BOTL.


----------



## Dando

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jspilon said:


> Just finished a Partagas Winter '06 Diciembre 5.5 x 49. Nice stick, lots of taste came in although im a bit congested. It gave me a bit of trouble to begin with, it appeared a little tight, i massaged it a bit and one inch into it did get a little easier to puff.


I picked up a couple of those boxes last week from CBID. They were as tight as sardines in their boxes. I emptied both boxes and put all but five back from each box and hopefully they all uncompress a little.

Not bad ROTT. Will try them again next Spring.

Dando


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

These just arrived today and will round out my Habanos purchases for the next few months:










The one with its hat off will get cremated in about 5 minutes....


----------



## Rp15x

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My latest purchase was the Nub Cameroon...Havent lit it up yet...

John, with the Siglo IV are you going to leave them in thier containers in the Humi or will you remove them?? Whats your preference??


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

All my Habanos are naked on the top shelf. The humi smells much better that way.  I had to go through all 15 to find one that was dry enough to smoke. When they used to have just screw caps I would just take the cap off. My humi/refrigidor is rock solid at 65/65, so sticks are in cigar heaven when naked. I like my CC's even dryer than 65% so I usually dry box them for a day or two. Couldn't wait on this shipment though...

***Edit*** I'm about half way through this one and now thinking I should give it more time. It looked ready, but looks are deceiving. Will let his friends chill for a few months maybe longer.

***Edit 2*** The final third of this baby has settled into the creamy, relaxing smoke any Cohiba Siglo smoker has known and loved. Still needs more time though...I can wait for these.


----------



## rus_bro

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

well after ordering 5 CAO GOLD MADURO TORPEDOS, they finally arrived a couple days ago.. 

Seems to be popular at CI... just glad i got them.. BUT now my tupperdor is officially to maximum capacity.

rb


----------



## jeepthing

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5er of AF Chateau Maduor
5er of Vegas Gold Box Pressed 
Thanks Cbid LOL


----------



## RodneyCline

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I ordered the following last night from CI:
Reserva Maxima '03 Corona Larga
BOX OF 20

5 Vegas CLASSIC Torpedo [2/5]
10 CIGARS

Alec Bradley Maxx Paxx Sampler
5 CIGARS

VS Serie '55' 55 Box-Press Sampler
16 CIGARS

Trying to keep on a budget a bit...Any opinions on these would be appreciated. I have never tried any of these and was wondering if any of y'all have?


----------



## Hawnted

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

More beads!


----------



## Schumi5

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Johnny Rock, nice haul of Cohibas. As difficult as it is, if you can let them rest a little they will only get better and better. Enjoy!


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered a box of Yellow Jacket Worker's from Two Guys Smokes. Could prove interesting.

PG


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My new box of Gurkha Ninja Perfecto #2's! I'll get to have one sometime tomorrow...fios installation...


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



RodneyCline said:


> I ordered the following last night from CI:
> Reserva Maxima '03 Corona Larga
> BOX OF 20
> 
> 5 Vegas CLASSIC Torpedo [2/5]
> 10 CIGARS
> 
> Alec Bradley Maxx Paxx Sampler
> 5 CIGARS
> 
> VS Serie '55' 55 Box-Press Sampler
> 16 CIGARS
> 
> Trying to keep on a budget a bit...Any opinions on these would be appreciated. I have never tried any of these and was wondering if any of y'all have?


All delicious cigars, the Reserva Maxima's have hints of black peppercorns, butter cream, cedar, hickory, leather, oats, peat, thyme, sugar cane, and wheat; they start out mild and move towards dead medium in body.


----------



## Rp15x

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

John, you need to show me how to score a couple of those. Im new at all of this.


----------



## mikesimjr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just got 4 five packs of Don Pepin Garcia Blue on auction for a great price. Man I love these cigars!!!


----------



## dpcoz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Hawnted said:


> More beads!


I have to play dumb, where's the best place for beads and what manufacturer? Everytime I search, I end up looking at the gel that never seems to work. Sorry if this is repetitive!!


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dpcoz said:


> I have to play dumb, where's the best place for beads and what manufacturer? Everytime I search, I end up looking at the gel that never seems to work. Sorry if this is repetitive!!


Heartfelt Industries, Cigar Humidification, Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, quality Cigar Accessories


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wanted to get a few of the Graycliff G2 Turbo 5 packs on CCOM today, but they sold out before they got to me. I liked the cigar, but not willing to pay 200$ :shocked: for a box.


----------



## johnmoss

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped by a local B&M and picked up;
4 - Oliva G Maduro Special G
4 - Padron 2000 Maduro
2 - Padron 3000 Maduro

and for my pipe
1 tin - Peterson Irish Flake
1 tin - Peterson 3P's Perfect Plug


----------



## dpcoz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up two La Aroma De Cuba - Mi Amor sticks at Holt's in Philadelphia today. Had one around lunch. Awesome smoke, Don Pepin's done it again!


----------



## Swany

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Man O' War 6 pk sampler, plus I have the 8 stick sampler plus herf-a-dor in the cart and I am waiting for something tasty to show up on Joe's Jambalaya


----------



## dpcoz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Swany said:


> Man O' War 6 pk sampler, plus I have the 8 stick sampler plus herf-a-dor in the cart and I am waiting for something tasty to show up on Joe's Jambalaya


Russ (russ812) emailed me about that Herf deal at C-I earlier - thats a STEAL


----------



## LazyWarg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

From Atlantic:

5x Rocky Patel 1999 CT Toro
5x Oliva Series G Natural Double Robusto
5x Spanish Galleon Classic Toro
Macanudo Robusto Sampler 3 pack (yeah, Macanudo...laugh it up :tongue1
Palio Carbon Fiber Cutter

My humidor looks so sexy and full now!


----------



## Swany

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I wanna add this to my cart. Can anyone tell me if it's worth 35 bucks plus free shipping

1 - Padilla Miami Churchill (7" x 48) 
1 - Padilla Signature 1932 Toro (6" x 52) 
1 - Padilla Signature 1932 Oscuro Limitado Robusto (5" x 50) 
1 - Padilla Series '68 Robusto (5" x 50) 
1 - Padilla Habano Churchill (7" x 48) 
1 - Padilla Habano Artisan Perfecto (5.75" x 54) 
1 - Padilla 1948 Robusto (5" x 50) 
1 - Padilla Obsidian Belicoso (6" x 54) 
1 - Padilla Achilles Toro (6.5" x 52) 
1 - Padilla Achilles Salomon (7.1" x 58)


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Swany said:


> I wanna add this to my cart. Can anyone tell me if it's worth 35 bucks plus free shipping
> 
> 1 - Padilla Miami Churchill (7" x 48)
> 1 - Padilla Signature 1932 Toro (6" x 52)
> 1 - Padilla Signature 1932 Oscuro Limitado Robusto (5" x 50)
> 1 - Padilla Series '68 Robusto (5" x 50)
> 1 - Padilla Habano Churchill (7" x 48)
> 1 - Padilla Habano Artisan Perfecto (5.75" x 54)
> 1 - Padilla 1948 Robusto (5" x 50)
> 1 - Padilla Obsidian Belicoso (6" x 54)
> 1 - Padilla Achilles Toro (6.5" x 52)
> 1 - Padilla Achilles Salomon (7.1" x 58)


at 3.50$/stick, I'd go for it.


----------



## Swany

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jspilon said:


> at 3.50$/stick, I'd go for it.


Yes sir, that's exactly what I did. I took a quick peak and 5 of the 10 were rated by the Stogie Guys from 3 1/2 to 5. I figured if 5 out of the 10 are that good, I can just give the rest out at the fri night herf.


----------



## Team Fuente

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

tat pork tenderloins! yummy!


----------



## jay lundy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I purchased some Tatuaje Tainos and Havana VI and a few La Aurora 107's.


----------



## dswoishii

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Decade short robstos from Lgomez.


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Diesel Unholy Cocktails torpedo and a culebra. Should be here today, can't wait to get them. Going to start freezing today also.


----------



## skiswitch6

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

a 5er of Brazilias and Italias, as well as this sampler from CI
Central American 8-Cigar All-Star Sampler - Cigars International


----------



## jfeva0049

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

a box of oliva v's for 107 shipped. cant wait...


----------



## barryowens

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The 8 cigar sampler w/ herf-a-dor from CI.


----------



## Habano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just got home this afternoon and these were waiting on me. Finally decided to get a good solid cutter, I'd been needing one for quite some time. The sampler box of the five CAO's came free with the CAO box of 20's. I'd been wanting to try the CAO Brazilia. Heard good things about them.


----------



## Turtle

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Diesel Unholy Cocktail - Box
Gran Habano Vintage - Box
Illusione - mix of Mj12, and Epernay
Padilla Sampler


----------



## zeavran1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Holts 6packs of Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto for $52.95 shipped! Smoked one ROTT. Tasted good but I know the other 11 will taste better with some sleep.


----------



## DeeSkank

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jfeva0049 said:


> a box of oliva v's for 107 shipped. cant wait...


Nice, do you mind if I ask where from? That's a good deal on them. I picked up a box of the Dbl Robusto off of ccom a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The Monster got me for a fiver of CAO America Patomac.

Need to stop now, gonna be cash poor till next paycheck!!!


----------



## Dando

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Santiago Cabana TORPEDO 6 1/4 X 54 x 50 M

Gran Habano Corojo Blend #5 Gran Robusto 6 X 54 M

Capoeira Formado 6 1/2 X 52 M

The Nub Club 'Cameroon'
2 Nub Cameroon 358 Natural 3 3/4 x 58
2 Nub Cameroon 460 Natural 4 x 60
2 Nub Cameroon 464T Natural 4 x 64
2 Nub Cameroon 466BPT Natural 4 x 66

Dando


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A Cyril Brizard (formerly Atoll) Croco Black Leather Samurai Cigar Cutter.


----------



## mreast

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

beautiful cutter ive spent far too much lately

2 sample packs of Padilla
5er of nubs
5er of Private Stock
5er of Vegas "A"
3 coffins of 2009 Camacho Liberty
5er of My Father 
1 buggati lighter

need to slow down the devil site is calling me hard


----------



## Chris Rex

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Starbuck said:


> I just got home this afternoon and these were waiting on me. Finally decided to get a good solid cutter, I'd been needing one for quite some time. The sampler box of the five CAO's came free with the CAO box of 20's. I'd been wanting to try the CAO Brazilia. Heard good things about them.


Nice find. I would love to know what you think of the Famous 70th Ann. CAO...


----------



## gehrig97

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Tatuaje Petite Cazadores Reservas


----------



## Syner

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Hoyo de Monterrey 1066 Excalibur Dark Knights
2 CAO Blacks
2 CAO MX2s
2 CAO VRs
2 CAO Brazilias
2 CAO Italias


----------



## papabear

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bundle of Flor de Oliva.


----------



## RodneyCline

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got my CI order in yesterday (w/free CI Legends Ashtray). Can't wait to dig in!!! Going to a jazz show tonight. Wish I could fire one up at the show...Have to wait for the back deck this evening.

Reserva Maxima '03 Corona Larga
BOX OF 20

5 Vegas CLASSIC Torpedo [2/5]
10 CIGARS

Alec Bradley Maxx Paxx Sampler
5 CIGARS

VS Serie '55' 55 Box-Press Sampler
16 CIGARS


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

4 Spanish Cedar trays from CheapHumidors for my new coolidor.


----------



## gator_79

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 camancho Liberty 2009 Coffins
5er of CAO America Potomac
10 AB Tempus Quadrum
5er of CAO L Aniversaire Cameroon Robusto


----------



## PoohBore

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of custom rolled from another forum and a box of custom rolled from a hong kong based retailer. The hk box is superb.


----------



## chaone

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Syner said:


> Box of Hoyo de Monterrey 1066 Excalibur Dark Knights
> 2 CAO Blacks
> 2 CAO MX2s
> 2 CAO VRs
> 2 CAO Brazilias
> 2 CAO Italias


Very good purchase. My name could be on that receipt!


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

LFD Double Liegro
RP Brothers Robusto
2 Padron 1964 principle maduro gifted on to the clerk.


----------



## Steel1212

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










RP Decade Toro Tubos
RP 1990 Toro Tubos
Whillett Bourbon

Man I so want to break into those tubos but I think they will sit for special occassions. They aren't sealed tubos so I guess you just put the whole box, lid closed, in the cooler?


----------



## srpoutlaw

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I have the Room 101 LTD Xikar cutter on order. Can't wait till it gets here! Matt Booth adds a really cool look to an already great cutter.


----------



## Dando

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Gran Habano Habano #3 Gran Robusto BOX of 20
El Cobre Double Fuerte Torpedo BOX of 25
Gran Habano 3 Siglos Churchill BOX of 20
Puros Indios Viejo Churchill BOX of 20
Puros Indios 'Special-Aged' Piramides Maduro 3 x 6 Packs
Indian Tabac Anniversary Limited Reserve Buffalo BOX of 25
Gran Habano Corojo Blend #5 Gran Robusto BOX of 20
Padilla Habano Robusto 2 x 10 Packs
Gurkha Turk Toro 1 x 12 Pack
5 Vegas Cask-Strength 2 x 5 Packs
Slow-Aged by Perdomo Glorioso Bundle of 20 x 2
Oliveros Eight Zero Preferido 2 x 5 Packs
CAO Italia Ciao 2 x 5 Packs
El Rey Humidor - 150 Capacity
Colibri Slyce Guillotine Cutter

Dando


----------



## jessejava187

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Steel1212 said:


> RP Decade Toro Tubos
> RP 1990 Toro Tubos
> Whillett Bourbon
> 
> Man I so want to break into those tubos but I think they will sit for special occassions. They aren't sealed tubos so I guess you just put the whole box, lid closed, in the cooler?


 I would say yeah, but im sure someone will say something Diffrent lol It always like that lol


----------



## Bunker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Cubao #4

I need to stop checking those damn auction sites.....


----------



## Veldrid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Box CAO Brazilia
1 Box 5 Vegas Gold Maduro
1 Box Alec Bradley Tempus
1 Box Los Blancos Nine
1 Box El Triunfador No. 4
1 Box 5 Vegas Series A Apex


----------



## Swany

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Montecristo Churchill Cinquentas 5pk

and I'm waiting for another tasty treat from Joe's Jambalaya so I can add a box of Sancho Panza Quixote's and get the free shipping. HOOAH!!!


----------



## Aficionado82

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hemingway Signature (5 pack)
5 Vegas Gold Maduro Robusto (5 pack)

Don Pepin Garcia Sampler:
3 - Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generosos
3 - Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles
3 - San Cristobal Clasico
3 - 5 Vegas Miami Toro
3 - 601 Serie Green Oscuro Tronco

:smoke:


----------



## mreast

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Veldrid said:


> 1 Box CAO Brazilia
> 1 Box 5 Vegas Gold Maduro
> 1 Box Alec Bradley Tempus
> 1 Box Los Blancos Nine
> 1 Box El Triunfador No. 4
> 1 Box 5 Vegas Series A Apex


WOW wish I had your budget I would love to get my hands on some of those Los Blancos I've yet to try one but today I did pick up 4 Opus X @ 17 bucks a piece so pretty happy thats my splurge


----------



## treatneggy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just a couple fivers of Oliva Seris G maduro robustos from CigarMonster


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Graycliff 1666 torpedos!!!!!


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Padron 2000 Natural 4-pack 
Padron 2000 Maduro 4-pack 
AF Hemingway Short story 5-pack
NUB 6-pack sampler
Cubao #2 5-pack
Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles 5-pack
La Gloria Cubana Serie R No. 4 Maduro 4-pack
Olympus Craftman's bench ashtray


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

R & Y Wide Churchill
Monte 5 Petaca (5)
PLPC
Hoyo Du Depute

The #5's, PLPC & Hoyo are for Tash to try out.


----------



## jeepthing

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Don Tomas Maduros
Brick House Mighty Mighty


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Dando said:


> Gran Habano Habano #3 Gran Robusto BOX of 20
> El Cobre Double Fuerte Torpedo BOX of 25
> Gran Habano 3 Siglos Churchill BOX of 20
> Puros Indios Viejo Churchill BOX of 20
> Puros Indios 'Special-Aged' Piramides Maduro 3 x 6 Packs
> Indian Tabac Anniversary Limited Reserve Buffalo BOX of 25
> Gran Habano Corojo Blend #5 Gran Robusto BOX of 20
> Padilla Habano Robusto 2 x 10 Packs
> Gurkha Turk Toro 1 x 12 Pack
> 5 Vegas Cask-Strength 2 x 5 Packs
> Slow-Aged by Perdomo Glorioso Bundle of 20 x 2
> Oliveros Eight Zero Preferido 2 x 5 Packs
> CAO Italia Ciao 2 x 5 Packs
> El Rey Humidor - 150 Capacity
> Colibri Slyce Guillotine Cutter
> 
> Dando


Dang it Dave! You are doing it again;:shock: I have been trying to wait for the winter to continue down that "slippery slope", but every time that I see your purchases my CBID finger gets itchy.:juggle:


----------



## UGA07

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

CAO Brazilia Box Press (5'er)
5 Vegas Gold Maduro (5'er)


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10) RP Fusion torpedo.
5) anny Indian tabac bears


----------



## smokinpeace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Casa Fuente Robustos and a bundle of Pork Tenderloin. Been a good week.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

LFD DL Lancero
Cain F 550
AVO LE10
Fuente Rosada Magnum
La Traviata Maduro


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up some 5 packs from CA:

Oliva Serie O #4 5 Pack $13
Perdomo 10th Mad Robusto 5 Pk $18

Nice deal...


----------



## johnmoss

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smokinpeace said:


> Box of Casa Fuente Robustos and a bundle of Pork Tenderloin. Been a good week.


You've got to post pics of a haul like that.:nod::bowdown:


----------



## foster0724

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oliva Connecticut reserve 5 pack from cbid and a 5 count herfador w/ a 8ct cigar asst from CI ($20 shipped).


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I wish I could order from Cigars International and get the 1 day deal on the Padilla's.


----------



## jtree26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Monte 4's


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Devil Site got me good! Mama's gonna kill me for this:

15 graycliff double espressos
5 padilla miami robustos
5 5 vegas miami robustos
5 oliva serie v torpedos
20 5 vegas A "Atomic"
20 5 vegas AAA
20 Flor de oliva robusto maduro

Plus 15 sticks I bought from a BOTL here earlier tonite!!
Plus Another 19 later on tonight!!

She's gonna have a :llama:for sure!


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Early birthday gift to myself. Haven't smoked many Padrons so it's been long overdue.

5 Padron 80th
5 Padron 40th
1 Padron 1964 freebie
4 Small Round Heartfelt humidifiers
Wolf V Cutter


----------



## zeavran1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those Padrons look amazing!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Vwluv10338

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Crap stupid thing deleted my post because I was just trying to quote a pic. Anyway, I was quoting because you were kind enough to take a pic of one of my purchases tonight

Padron 1964
Padron 2000
Fuente WOA 
Fuente 858 sungrown



ckay said:


> Early birthday gift to myself. Haven't smoked many Padrons so it's been long overdue.
> 
> 5 Padron 80th
> 5 Padron 40th
> 1 Padron 1964 freebie
> 4 Small Round Heartfelt humidifiers
> Wolf V Cutter


----------



## cbrcrzy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The Rocky Patel 20 piece sampler....not that i haven't sampled them all already.


----------



## gehrig97

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Tatuaje Petite Cazadore Reservas 
Box Cohiba 
Box Partagas
Pinar Del Rio sampler (thrown in as a freebie with the Tatuaje box). Anybody try these?

Three down... two (or maybe three) to go! (Here's what I mean: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ssion/274283-i-am-done-what-would-you-do.html)


----------



## russ812

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

the much beloved $20 shipped (actually $21.50 w/ tax, at least in PA) Herf-a-dor and 8 cigar sampler:


----------



## yellowgrip

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of 5x5 Saint Luis Rey Petit Corona (MAY00). Very nice. Well balanced tastes like cream, pepper and coffee....


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

lol well... playing the waiting game for the second time now... Latest was a 5x5 of JLP Cremas, now waiting for the rest of my order to come; 50 cab of boli pc's. That'll probably be it till winter. Gotta save to go on a road trip with my girly.


----------



## barryowens

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



russ812 said:


> the much beloved $20 shipped (actually $21.50 w/ tax, at least in PA) Herf-a-dor and 8 cigar sampler:


Got this coming today!

UPS Out for delivery...... :clap2:


----------



## jessejava187

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



EricF said:


> Devil Site got me good! Mama's gonna kill me for this:
> 
> 15 graycliff double espressos
> 5 padilla miami robustos
> 5 5 vegas miami robustos
> 5 oliva serie v torpedos
> 20 5 vegas A "Atomic"
> 20 5 vegas AAA
> 20 Flor de oliva robusto maduro
> 
> Plus 15 sticks I bought from a BOTL here earlier tonite!!
> Plus Another 19 later on tonight!!
> 
> She's gonna have a :llama:for sure!


 If you ever score another box of those Double Express cheap let me know Ill split one or whatever, I dont go to C bid


----------



## marked

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This is a crosspost from the thread I started about some humis I found on Craigslist, but since it's also my latest purchase, I thought I'd post it here too. 

---------------------------

Went out and picked up the humis today. I kept thinking I was going to be disappointed when I saw them, but they are both in immaculate condition. On the wood humi, it kinda looks in this pic like there are white marks on the front. Actually, the wood is so glossy, what you're seeing is a reflection of the ledge along the bottom.

I'm going to go ahead and start seasoning both (if you can call it seasoning for an acrylic humi). The wood is already holding 55% with nothing in it (ambient rh in the house is ~30%). I was thinking I'd use the acrylic for bargain smokes...flor de olivas, etc. Looks like I could stack 6 bundles in there fairly easily.

For $60, I'm pretty satisfied with this deal. :smoke:


----------



## marked

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ckay said:


> Early birthday gift to myself. Haven't smoked many Padrons so it's been long overdue.
> 
> 5 Padron 80th
> 5 Padron 40th
> 1 Padron 1964 freebie
> 4 Small Round Heartfelt humidifiers
> Wolf V Cutter


That's a great shot. What kind of camera are you using? I can never get closeups like that with my POS.


----------



## craig_o

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This is what I've ordered the past month... and it'll be nothing more for the rest of the year. Hopefully.

1 box of Oliva Serie G torpedos
1 bundle of Flor de Oliva Maduro torpedos
1 Nub Sampler (10 total cigars)
1 5-pack CAO America Potomacs
2 boxes of CAO Italia Gondolas (backordered)
2 boxes CAO Anniversary Maduro Churchills (backordered) - allegedly coming with a couple CAO samplers
1 Palio cutter
1 Xikar EX lighter
1 Xikar 3-finger envoy
1 5-count Herf-a-dor (complete with 8 cigar sampler)
1 150 count Cuban Crafters Arte Original Humidor

It ain't easy being new at this.

ETA - not counting various B&M purchases and the 14 CAOs I bought off an overstocked friend of mine for $20


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



marked said:


> For $60, I'm pretty satisfied with this deal. :smoke:


Duddddeeeee... Way to go! Very nice pieces you got there!


----------



## Habano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ckay said:


> Early birthday gift to myself. Haven't smoked many Padrons so it's been long overdue.
> 
> 5 Padron 80th
> 5 Padron 40th
> 1 Padron 1964 freebie
> 4 Small Round Heartfelt humidifiers
> Wolf V Cutter


How did you get the 1964 freebie, and can you tell me where you got this package? I've been waiting to try some of the Padron's.

Happy Birthday to ya and enjoy the smokes!!


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



marked said:


> That's a great shot. What kind of camera are you using? I can never get closeups like that with my POS.


I shoot a D70.

The best way to get a close up shot while maintaining the lens' ability to focus is to use the zoom function. By zoom, I mean optical zoom and not the digital zoom feature cameras have these days.

Try a few test shots and take a look at the results. If all else fails, take a photo and crop out what you don't want in your photo.



Starbuck said:


> How did you get the 1964 freebie, and can you tell me where you got this package? I've been waiting to try some of the Padron's.
> 
> Happy Birthday to ya and enjoy the smokes!!


Thanks man! I bought these at a B&M I frequent. I put together 5'ers for myself when there is something new to try. The owner keeps luring me to the Padrons, and I tell him that when my birthday comes around, we'll talk.

Well my birthday came around, and right to the Padron display. He knew what was up, put together a decent(for NY) price and added the 1964 as a birthday gift.


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got in on the 8 Cigar Sampler and Herf A Dor $15 + $5 shipping @ CI

Quite the deal. You know I only buy deals like this to keep the wife happy, LOL


----------



## Habano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ckay said:


> I shoot a D70.
> 
> The best way to get a close up shot while maintaining the lens' ability to focus is to use the zoom function. By zoom, I mean optical zoom and not the digital zoom feature cameras have these days.
> 
> Try a few test shots and take a look at the results. If all else fails, take a photo and crop out what you don't want in your photo.
> 
> Thanks man! I bought these at a B&M I frequent. I put together 5'ers for myself when there is something new to try. The owner keeps luring me to the Padrons, and I tell him that when my birthday comes around, we'll talk.
> 
> Well my birthday came around, and right to the Padron display. He knew what was up, put together a decent(for NY) price and added the 1964 as a birthday gift.


Wow that is awesome and an excellent way to keep a customer happy and coming back.

On the camera question, nice on the D70. I just bought a Nikon D5000 over the weekend with two lenses. May I ask what kind of lens you were using?


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My all around lens is a Nikon 18-200MM F/3.5-5.6.


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice camera stuff...


----------



## Habano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ckay said:


> My all around lens is a Nikon 18-200MM F/3.5-5.6.


Excellent. Nikon came with the basic lens, but also picked up a 55-200mm F/4-5.6G IF-ED.

I will try and take a couple shots with the lens above as it's much better than the one that came with the camera.


----------



## Chris Rex

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I've had some decent luck finding 'limited' humidors at B&M's lately... and haggling like mad 

These are my latest acquisitions...


----------



## Habano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

That is a very nice CAO humidor Chris. Is that cord going into the wall coming from the humidor?


----------



## Chris Rex

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Starbuck said:


> That is a very nice CAO humidor Chris. Is that cord going into the wall coming from the humidor?


I'm going to cut and paste my fun story about this humidor from a previous post of mine:

"Two days ago, I was visiting a Cigar shop in Red Bank, NJ. As I was casually strolling around, I noticed this very same model CAO freestanding humidor out on display... with a flower pot on it.

I asked the kid behind the counter if it was for sale. He popped into the back and came back shortly with the verdict: "She says it's damaged, and she hadn't really THOUGHT about selling it, but she will talk to you about it if you want".

The damage was cosmetic on top: The flower pot had SLIGHTLY discolored the wood, there was a small chip taken out of the back (you know, the part that no one sees  ), the legs were loose and the unit was woobly (The trays were in mint condition, the door was solid, and the loose legs just needed a tightening of the allen screws). It had a price sticker inside that said '$350'. That being said, she was going on and on about how 'damaged' it was, and I was certainly not about to stop her .

Long story short, an hour later, and several phone calls to her partner, and I carry it out of there for $120 cash."

The cord hanging out (un attached in that pic) was from this device:

LA VEIL DCH-210 HUMIDIFIER


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

CAO Italia
Oliva V (First one)
Oliva G (First one)
LFD chisel tip (First one)

All went ito trhe freezer as soon as I got home, hope to try the Oliva's and LFD in a couple of weeks.


----------



## thrasher64

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just splurged as a "I got to keep my job" celebration. The Current CI Don Pepin sampler, Monti #4's, Bolivar PC's and some RASCC.

Man those RASCC are powerful little buggers! :brick:


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A La Flor Dominicana Chisel Sampler, 3 Dirty Rats, 2 T52 Belicoso's, a My Father El Bijou Petite Robusto, a Jaime Garcia Toro, an A. Turrent Triple Play Short Belicoso, a LFD Maduro Salomone. All for around 162.5$ from my B&M of choice... And a double freebie consisting of an Omar Ortez Puro Maduro Short Belicoso (4x62) & a Te-Amo World Selection Cuba short belicoso (4x60).


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Dirty Rats


----------



## marked

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked this up on ebay for $20 + $5 shipping. It's a used cutter the guy has had for a year, but since you can take them to any palio retailer and exchange it, I think it's a decent buy. Right on time, because my cheapo $5 cutter I bought at the B&M is getting really dull.


----------



## marked

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Chris Rex said:


>


I like that. It has a kind of "retro" look. What's that little strip hanging out of the front of it?


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got a full box of J Fuego Origen Originals
Got a free triple flame Jetlite with the box purchase.

http://http://www.atlanticcigar.com/jfuego.html#section5


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



marked said:


> I like that. It has a kind of "retro" look. What's that little strip hanging out of the front of it?


That little strip is most likely a power strip to a cigar oasis/humicare humidifier system.


----------



## marked

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thebayratt said:


> Just got a full box of J Fuego Origen Originals
> Got a free triple flame Jetlite with the box purchase.
> 
> http://http://www.atlanticcigar.com/jfuego.html#section5


How do those compare to the 777?


----------



## Amichuck

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Padron Londres
Box of AF 858 Sungrown
Cab of Parti Shorts
Box of Parti Corona Especial
Box of Super Partagas
Box of Fonseca Delicia


----------



## Chris Rex

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



The_Smoked_Blade said:


> That little strip is most likely a power strip to a cigar oasis/humicare humidifier system.


Bingo  I posted what it was (le veil 210 power cable), and the story about how I got the humidor(riveting! (cough)), a few posts back. Didn't want to annoy everyone by double posting


----------



## ca21455

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Tampa is offering 18.5% off Oliva so I ordered a box of Master Blend robustos.


----------



## rob51461

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jspilon said:


> Latest order...
> 
> Graycliff G2 and Turbo Taster (10)
> Perdomo taster (5)
> Camacho sampler (5)
> CCOM Box pressed sampler (10)
> Montecristo sampler (10)
> Padilla 1948 Robusto (5)
> Man O' War Ruination Robusto #2 (10)
> Man O' War Ruination Belicoso (5)


Picked them up today at the post office, they just made their way to the fridge then they'll hit the freezer... I will take closer pictures before they go in the humidor.


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered CCOM Weekend blitz. I only tried the first two, looking forward to the other ones as well.

4 x Padilla Series '68 Robusto (5"X50)
4 x Padilla Miami Robusto (5"x50)
4 x Padilla Hybrid Churchill (7"x48 )
4 x Padilla Cazadores Torpedo (6"x52)
4 x Padilla Dominus Robusto (5"x50)


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Finally decided to hit the cabinet humidor...

1000+ Cigar End Table Humidor: Cheap Humidors Cigar Humidor Cigar Accessories CheapHumidors.com


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Box of Graycliff Heritage Royal
Box of Graycliff Espresso
Box of Chateau Grand Cru
Bag of 50 Double Espresso before being cut to size and banded

Dam I have a problem as I am expecting about 120 more sticks by Tuesday and I am filled to the brim! All 3 humi's!! I guess it's time for a coolador again!:crazy:


----------



## mike91LX

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just bit on the daily deal for the double expressos. also have a 5er of bolivar royal coronas and RyJ no. 2's coming. My first CC purchase


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I bought one 5er of the double espresso's this morning and have been going back all day looking to see if they sold out yet, S.O.B.! I bought another 5er. I'm going to bed before I regret buying something else lol.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



EricF said:


> Box of Graycliff Heritage Royal
> Box of Graycliff Espresso
> Box of Chateau Grand Cru
> Bag of 50 Double Espresso before being cut to size and banded
> 
> Dam I have a problem as I am expecting about 120 more sticks by Tuesday and I am filled to the brim! All 3 humi's!! I guess it's time for a coolador again!:crazy:


Ok this makes me feel a little better about my spending habits lately lol. Great grabs! How did you get the double espressos before being banded & cut?


----------



## Steel1212

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> Ok this makes me feel a little better about my spending habits lately lol. Great grabs! How did you get the double espressos before being banded & cut?


I was going to ask the same thing!


----------



## Plop007

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack of Punch London Club

5 pack of Arganese Conn.

500th post!!!! yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## marked

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Popped my c-bid cherry by winning this. Handmade, signed ashtray by Bram Warren. Lists for $25 on CI, and I got it for $11.


----------



## craig_o

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Chris Rex said:


> I'm going to cut and paste my fun story about this humidor from a previous post of mine:
> 
> "Two days ago, I was visiting a Cigar shop in Red Bank, NJ. As I was casually strolling around, I noticed this very same model CAO freestanding humidor out on display... with a flower pot on it.
> 
> I asked the kid behind the counter if it was for sale. He popped into the back and came back shortly with the verdict: "She says it's damaged, and she hadn't really THOUGHT about selling it, but she will talk to you about it if you want".
> 
> The damage was cosmetic on top: The flower pot had SLIGHTLY discolored the wood, there was a small chip taken out of the back (you know, the part that no one sees  ), the legs were loose and the unit was woobly (The trays were in mint condition, the door was solid, and the loose legs just needed a tightening of the allen screws). It had a price sticker inside that said '$350'. That being said, she was going on and on about how 'damaged' it was, and I was certainly not about to stop her .
> 
> Long story short, an hour later, and several phone calls to her partner, and I carry it out of there for $120 cash."
> 
> The cord hanging out (un attached in that pic) was from this device:
> 
> LA VEIL DCH-210 HUMIDIFIER


I do hate you.


----------



## marked

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I stopped by the B&M tonight and had a 777 while there. I went into the walk-in, and since I was last there on Saturday they had gotten in some new stock. There were Padron 26's and 64's in the normal place they put Padrons. But over in the middle of where they usually keep the Tatuaje's was a box of these, and there were only two left. In 4 days, they'd basically emptied this box, so I felt like I had to grab one or be left wishing I had. They don't normally have them in stock for some reason.


----------



## johnmoss

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

9 - 2005 Liberties


----------



## Mutombo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Been a busy week:
Herf n' Go sampler
5-pack Padron 3000 maduro
5-pack Padron 3000 natural
CAO Dream Team Sampler
2 Arturo Fuente Opus X Fuente Fuente
2 Arturo Fuente Opus X Petit Lancero
2 Arturo Fuente Hemingway Series Short Story Natural
1 Arturo Fuente Hemingway Series Best Seller Natural
Box PSD4
5-pack Mag46
5-pack Monte #2
Coleman cooler, 1lb HF beads, Digital Hygro


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



marked said:


> I stopped by the B&M tonight and had a 777 while there. I went into the walk-in, and since I was last there on Saturday they had gotten in some new stock. There were Padron 26's and 64's in the normal place they put Padrons. But over in the middle of where they usually keep the Tatuaje's was a box of these, and there were only two left. In 4 days, they'd basically emptied this box, so I felt like I had to grab one or be left wishing I had. They don't normally have them in stock for some reason.


One of my all time favorites. Make sure you take your time smoking her. They are so rich people find themselves smoking them like a chimney. :rockon:


----------



## jtree26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Monte 4s.


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jspilon said:


> Padron 2000 Natural 4-pack
> Padron 2000 Maduro 4-pack
> AF Hemingway Short story 5-pack
> NUB 6-pack sampler
> Cubao #2 5-pack
> Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles 5-pack
> La Gloria Cubana Serie R No. 4 Maduro 4-pack
> Olympus Craftman's bench ashtray


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jspilon said:


> I went loose again  preparing for the new coolidor
> 
> Carbon Fiber Palio Cutter
> "Herf Stand" Cigar Stand
> Half Pound 65% Rh Heartfelt Humidity Beads + Mesh bags
> Blazer CG001 Lighter - Khaki Green





















I have to try those tonight !! :smoke2:


----------



## Bunker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 - 601 black robustos

Damn you Monster, damn you! :mmph:


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Came home today and my wife had bought me these gifts....

1- Bottle of Ron Zacapa 
1- OpusX Belicoso
1- OpusX Perfexion4
:banana::bounce::banana::bounce:


----------



## jeepthing

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 er of Don Tomas maduro Churchhills


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> Ok this makes me feel a little better about my spending habits lately lol. Great grabs! How did you get the double espressos before being banded & cut?


I know someone who knows someone at Graycliff and was at there new 
Florida rolling house/warehouse and he hooked me up real good as you can see. Thats where he got the 3 boxes also.

If I told you what I paid for that grab you would s*&t on how inexpensive it is!

The doubles need to rest as they are extremely fresh and haven't completely matured yet. I smoked one on they way to work this morning and noticed the difference.


----------



## marked

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> Came home today and my wife had bought me these gifts....
> 
> 1- Bottle of Ron Zacapa
> 1- OpusX Belicoso
> 1- OpusX Perfexion4
> :banana::bounce::banana::bounce:


She's a keeper.


----------



## chaone

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of 20 Diesel Unlimited Belicoso


----------



## daniel4616

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got a 5er off cbid of the Puros Viejo. Nothing fancy but I gave it a try and really liked it. Very mild, went well with some tea. Got some 5Vegas Series A aswell.


----------



## smokin'Jef

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a large handful of goodies for the long weekend...

Nub maduro torp
Nub habano torp
CAO Brazilia Box Press
Oliva Serie G maduro 'Special G' x 2
RyJ Habana Reserve Tubed Rothchild


----------



## Trip59

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Vision Epiphany and the 464t Nub asst, 20 IT Super Fuerte, 15 or so Onyx Reserve and a few CAO assortments

Trip


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

From Big Humidor aka http://www.bighumidor.com over in Rohoboth, Delaware; a box of Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro Punta Gorda's, a box of Perdomo Cuban Bullet version 2.0 Cuban seed Churchill's, and a box of Omar Ortez Puro Maduro Short Belicoso's, and two free five packs of Perdomo cigars along with a massive eight fingered Perdomo ashtray. All told 362.85$ for 114 cigars. Saw and talked to my good friend Walt Cukier, Perdomo rep for the mid-Atlantic eastern seaboard.


----------



## Bunker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ronson Jetlight, the best $3.12 (with tax) I ever dropped at Walmart.

I am going back tomorrow for a few more.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Aficionado82

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

looks quite delicious :hungry:


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Holy Peter...:clap2:


----------



## jeepthing

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dam Smitty, Thats an awesome buy


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jeepthing said:


> Dam Smitty, Thats an awesome buy


Finally got on CBID lmao! Not everything there is from cbid though.


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A couple of cheap singles, half of which are bombing ammo & the Davidoff is for Tash.


----------



## Krish the Fish

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

First cigar purchase in about a month. Box of Viaje Oro Chicos.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5er of "Nica Libre's." Heard some good things about this stick, so for $13 I figured it was worth a shot!


----------



## Trip59

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> 5er of "Nica Libre's." Heard some good things about this stick, so for $13 I figured it was worth a shot!


They're awesome, great taste. Cut them very shallow or punch them small, the few I had drew like an empty straw.

Trip


----------



## Mr_mich

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just got my order in today. nice present on the front porch.

5 pack - 5 vegas Miami
5 pack - CAO Brazilia
10 cigar sampler - Padilla
Greycliff G2 Flight sampler


----------



## jeepthing

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

*
*

Chunktastic 60-Ring Sampler from CI


----------



## miken1967

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

*Ordered a 5'er of the Uno Puro Dominicano from Famous. The leaves are supposed to be infused with cognac. Can't wait. Anyone ever enjoy one?
*


----------



## Reef Keeper

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*









I had some more of the Gran Reserva and a Antono Dark Corojo, but gifted them to a friend.


----------



## Russell Pta

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

i just picked up a 5er of rp sun grown torps.


----------



## Mr_mich

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just won a cib auction for a 5 pack of Natural LTD Irish Hops


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Reef Keeper said:


> I had some more of the Gran Reserva and a Antono Dark Corojo, but gifted them to a friend.


I had three of those Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta Serie that I picked up at a B&M in town. Smoked the first one next day and it was really pleasant. Stuck the other two into my quick box naked and smoked the second a week later... very nice. Last one is still downstairs naked and comfy. I might have to smoke it tonight to see how they are after a month...

Good smokin'
PG


----------



## Mutombo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5er RP 1990
5er Oliva Serie G
Cao 10pk sampler


----------



## jimbo1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oliva V
Partagas B/L
601 Green 
Cain maduro

Singles I bought at a local B&M. Looking forward to trying.


----------



## rob51461

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

the last weeks purchases:
5er Craycliff DE
10 pk RP 1990
10 pk Indian Tabak
5er Graycliff 1666
Punch
Graycliff G2 Turbo
Padilla Miami
20 bx Nica Libre


----------



## bouncintiga

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

one lb of 60rh beads along with the mesh bag from HFI. can't wait. also sold my 65rh beads to help cover the cost.


----------



## miken1967

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

package from Famous arrived today. Arganese Uno 5 pack.


----------



## phresh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I can finally post pictures! Some sticks I just picked up from a B&M I frequent.
I'm really looking forward to trying the La Traviata Maduro.

1 Tatuaje Black Tubo
1 CAO La Traviata Maduro (churchill)
1 EP Carillo - Short Run
2 Tatuaje Havana Cazadores


----------



## ptpablo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Spent some time this weekend trying my new gurkha sampler from thompsons and i wasn't happy at all!!! its been a while since i was so down on a recent purchase :mmph: . the only answer to that is to hit up the local b&m tomorrow:banana:


----------



## johnmoss

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



phresh said:


> I can finally post pictures! Some sticks I just picked up from a B&M I frequent.
> I'm really looking forward to trying the La Traviata Maduro.
> 
> 1 Tatuaje Black Tubo
> 1 CAO La Traviata Maduro (churchill)
> 1 EP Carillo - Short Run
> 2 Tatuaje Havana Cazadores


I can almost guarantee you're going to love that La Traviata Maduro! Great cigar!


----------



## Reef Keeper

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ptpablo said:


> Spent some time this weekend trying my new gurkha sampler from thompsons and i wasn't happy at all!!! its been a while since i was so down on a recent purchase :mmph: . the only answer to that is to hit up the local b&m tomorrow:banana:


What was in the sampler? As much as I like Gurkha's B & M line, I haven't been all that impressed with their on-line only stuff.


----------



## phresh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



johnmoss said:


> I can almost guarantee you're going to love that La Traviata Maduro! Great cigar!


I just read your review and it sounds awesome. Gonna let it rest for a bit. (if i can hold out)


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5er of Bahia blu torpedo
5er of Bahia trinidad pancho
and
2 ITC 10th anny toro

Still looking for the Bahia Maduro. Got my fingers crossed watching cbid.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



johnmoss said:


> I can almost guarantee you're going to love that La Traviata Maduro! Great cigar!


I def. didn't _love_ it. To each their own most def.


----------



## Codename47

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Don Pepin Garcia Black Label Robusto 1979 5-pack
Rocky Patel Edge Toro Corojo 5-pack
Gran Habano #3 Gran Robusto 2x Single

My first non-cubans purchase(already tried about 10 which I've got by trading). Now I have to wait for veeery long delivery to Europe :frown:


----------



## Dando

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Codename47 said:


> Don Pepin Garcia Black Label Robusto 1979 5-pack
> Rocky Patel Edge Toro Corojo 5-pack
> *Gran Habano #3 Gran Robusto 2x Single*
> 
> My first non-cubans purchase(already tried about 10 which I've got by trading). Now I have to wait for veeery long delivery to Europe :frown:


I really dig the Gran Habano #3 Gran Robusto. I get them from C.A. for between $2.20 and $2.50 a stick by buying the box of 20. In the last month or two I've snagged 6 boxes since no one else bid.

The taste is mild to medium and cedary sweet. I like to have one of these after a strong maduro (not right after) and usually bounce a unsweetened rooibus tea off it.

I'm glad to see you purchased 2 since they are not consistently good. I've noticed ~ 1 in 5 are wonky. I hope you got two good ones along with the rest of your order.

Cheers, :thumb:
Dando


----------



## Codename47

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thanks Dando. Looks like nice flavor profile. I've chosen them because of free shipping for 2 cigars(kind of pricey for shipping to Europe) and they were "low budget" smokes. I do not expect anything for that price but sometimes I get suprised when I think so. I would definitely buy a box if I like them :thumb:


----------



## Wiseguy1982

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The devil site (cbid) got me pretty good:

Devil's Weed Churchill 'Queen Bess' 5 pack
Man O' War Virtue Churchill (Single) 
Man O' War Torpedo (Single) 
Man O' War Ruination Belicoso (Single) 
Pirate's Gold by Rolando Reyes Corona 5 pack
3-Finger Leather Cigar Holder - Black
5 Vegas Gold Nuggets 5 pack
1876 Reserve Churchill 5 pack

:nono:


----------



## lgomez

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

a box of liga privada No.9 flying pigs


----------



## Mr_mich

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just stopped by Rain City Cigars in seattle, and picked up a LFG Airbender, Joya de Nicoragua 1970 antuna, and 2 padron 3000 maduro's


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 packs of:

RP OWR toro
Perdomo lot 23 natural robusto
(2) CAO Criollo Plato (just won)

Cuban Crafters Perfect Cut SS CC-23PERFECT

Ordered another box of RyJ Romeo #1 Tubos (habanos)


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5er of Diesel Unlimited

CI got all the unlimited back in stock


----------



## constant tilt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5	CAO La Traviata Divino	
2	CASA MAGNA Robusto	
3	E.P. Carrillo Short Run Delirios

Unit	Qty	Price($)	Total($)
5 Los Blancos - Nine - Robusto 
2	Tatuaje - Classic - 7th Reserva 
5	Tatuaje - Havana VI - LTD - Verocu No. 5 
3	La Flor Dominicana - Air Bender - Matatan

and a car cup holder ashtray


----------



## marked

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I had three separate orders all come in today. 

1lb of CG beads
4 1oz tubes from HF
Palio cutter from ebay


----------



## phresh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Kristoff Maduro coronas


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## marked

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



marked said:


>


So, I took this cutter and exchanged it later in the day.

Used Palio cutter = $15.00
Shipping = $5.00
Exchanging it for a brand new unit = Priceless.


----------



## cchapman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10-5 Vegas Gold Toros.


----------



## Mr_mich

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just won a 5 pack of 5 vegas Relic for cheap on CBid


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of LAdC Mi Amor Belicoso from CFL in Rohoboth, DE. :dude:


----------



## p1ivip1ng

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just made a relatively light purchase of:

1 San Cristobal XXL
2 CAO LX2s
1 Oliva Serie V Torpedo
1 Maduro Nub

Plus 15 cigars from Cuban Crafters came in the mail today with the humidor I ordered (although I wasn't impressed with the La Carolina I smoked earlier).


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Trip59

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Big day, got a tin of MX2 Daggers, humidor of CAO Vision (which I think may be too fuzzy and need to go back) an 8 pack sampler of two of each NUB 464t, a new Honda Civic for the wife and an Electra Glide for me 

Trip


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

box of WOAM's


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow Joshua! Those Camacho's look absolutely tasty and let us know what you think of the "Red Rapparee".:ranger:


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Grabbed a Xikar 007 Silver Punch Cutter at a Xikar event.
HC Colorado Belicoso
AF Rosado
V Lancero
H Upman Sungrown Magnum


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a few shipments in over the last week for total prizes of...

x10 Cain F Robusto
x2 Tatuaje Havana VI Red Verocu No. 5
x2 Tatuaje Brown Label 7th
x2 Tatuaje Brown Label Reserva 7th
x2 Tatuaje Limited Release Petite Reserva
x2 Tatuaje Limited Release Petite Cazadores Reserva
x2 Don Pepin Garcia Edicion Limitada Exclusivo Robusto
x2 Oliva Serie V Liga Especial Special V Figurado
x2 Cubao No. 1
x2 CAO Odyssey Perfectos Coffins
x1 CAO America Anthem Coffin
x1 CAO Vision Catalyst
x1 FF Opus X Love Affair
x1 FF Opus X Petit Lancero


----------



## Trip59

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Juicestain said:


> Got a few shipments in over the last week for total prizes of...
> 
> x10 Cain F Robusto
> x2 Tatuaje Havana VI Red Verocu No. 5
> x2 Tatuaje Brown Label 7th
> x2 Tatuaje Brown Label Reserva 7th
> x2 Tatuaje Limited Release Petite Reserva
> x2 Tatuaje Limited Release Petite Cazadores Reserva
> x2 Don Pepin Garcia Edicion Limitada Exclusivo Robusto
> x2 Oliva Serie V Liga Especial Special V Figurado
> x2 Cubao No. 1
> x2 CAO Odyssey Perfectos Coffins
> x1 CAO America Anthem Coffin
> x1 CAO Vision Catalyst
> x1 FF Opus X Love Affair
> x1 FF Opus X Petit Lancero


Where'd you score the Odyssey?


----------



## Swany

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 pk Diesel Ultimate thanks to Joe's Jambalaya.


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Trip59 said:


> Where'd you score the Odyssey?


Picked those up from a fellow puff'r in the WTS section! Been wanting to try one of these for awhile:thumb:


----------



## marked

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked this up on cbid for $11. Nice 1 finger ceramic ashtray. I guess each one is handmade, and there's a signature of the artist on the underside. Forgot to take a picture of that.



















BTW....the cigar in the rest is a Particulares by Casa Fernandez. I've never seen anyone on here mention them, but if you like Liga Privada #9, then you'll love this. This is the cigar Drew Estate was _trying _to make with the 9, but at a much better price point.


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



marked said:


> Picked this up on cbid for $11. Nice 1 finger ceramic ashtray. I guess each one is handmade, and there's a signature of the artist on the underside. Forgot to take a picture of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....the cigar in the rest is a Particulares by Casa Fernandez. I've never seen anyone on here mention them, but if you like Liga Privada #9, then you'll love this. This is the cigar Drew Estate was _trying _to make with the 9, but at a much better price point.


I have one of those ashtrays also. I have the bronze color and really like it.


----------



## marked

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Juicestain said:


> x2 Tatuaje Havana VI Red Verocu No. 5


These are an awesome quick little smoke. Grabbed a couple at my B&M. They would be perfect for a lunch break or any time when you need to finish a smoke in 30-40 minutes. Not sure where to find them online, though.


----------



## marked

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Son Of Thor said:


> I have one of those ashtrays also. I have the bronze color and really like it.


I really wanted one of the limestone colors, but those kept getting bid up too high. I was using a spoon rest, but it would get so hot when the cigar was resting on it. The cigar would heat up the spoon rest, which would heat up the body of the cigar, and on and on. I won this last Thurs, but it didn't ship until this Thur. Hate when that happens.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up two sticks from my B&M, a T52 Belicoso, and a Macanudo Vintage Maduro Perfecto which has exceptional presentation.


----------



## whodeeni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



The_Smoked_Blade said:


> Picked up two sticks from my B&M, a T52 Belicoso, and a Macanudo Vintage Maduro Perfecto which has exceptional presentation.


Can you post a pic of the Macanudo? I'm curious!


----------



## chaone

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Diesel Unlimited Belicose.


----------



## cubanrob19

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 CAO La Traviata Imperiales & 2 Opus X Love Affairs

thanks ptreed!


----------



## Nuttman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Rocky Patel 1990 Vintage Series 5x50 Robusto Maduro 10ct. box.

Rocky Patel 1990 Vintage Series 4 1/2x44 Petite Corona Maduro 5 pk.

Rocky Patel 1992 Vintage Series 6x60 Dark Natural Single.


----------



## BigKev77

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of H. Upmann #2


----------



## erosing

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just placed an order for the Herf combo at CI and 2 5-packs of DPG Cuban Classics 1952's.


----------



## BigKev77

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box each
BRC
JL #1


----------



## Consigliere

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought a box of Reposado '96s, Habanos about a week ago, fantastic smokes & for the price you can't beat a chest of 40 sticks.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

*Xikar 007 Silver Punch*
Got it at a Xikar event at The Cigar Shop and had 25% off. I had been eyeing it up ever since they got them in.... so might as well!


----------



## bouncintiga

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

bought a 30 stick cigar caddy. hope it works well and gets here in time for a herf!


----------



## Halen

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Padron 1926 -- #1, 6, & 9 // Can't wait to enjoy these bad boys.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



whodeeni said:


> Can you post a pic of the Macanudo? I'm curious!


Yeah, sure here it is->
The perfecto shown here is a 6x49 diadema styled perfecto, with a foot band indicating the Vintage, and a limited production run of a patent pending cigar holder/humidity testing band (essentially when the humidity present in the cigar rises the band will not be movable and will cause damage to the cigar if an attempt is made to move it, if the humidity is low or dead-on then the band will be able to be moved) nifty eh? There's also a toro at 6x54 (super toro) with the same humidity band. The cigar is composed of a Connecticut Broadleaf wrapper, a proprietary Honduran binder, and a tri-country filler from Brazil, the DR, and Nicaragua; I haven't had it yet, I plan to give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bouncintiga said:


> bought a 30 stick cigar caddy. hope it works well and gets here in time for a herf!


They do work well, in fact they're great, mine's a 30ct X-treme traveldor with a quintessential purge valve. I primarilly use it as a regular humidor as the ambient humidity stays at 70%, great for aging your rarities as the cases like these are nearly indestructible*

*excluding the following: fire, guns, acts of god, 18-wheeler's, sledge hammer, a well forged sword, theft, etc.


----------



## gator_79

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Walked in to my local B&M sunday afternoon and found a fresh box of Opus XxX. This being an Opus that I have never seen I had to get 2. I'll let them rest a while before smoking them. $10.25 each I think that was a good price. I also picked up 2 more Perfection #4's, and 5 Padron 2000's.


----------



## Halen

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hit one of my local B&Ms today and picked up the following:


My Father #3 Belicoso (they only had 3 left, bought them all)
La Flor Dominicana Air Bender
Padron 1926 #9 Natural


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

RP Double Maduro Lancero courtesy of CBID my new friend


----------



## jeepthing

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> RP Double Maduro Lancero courtesy of CBID my new friend


Nice Smitty. Thats been my favorite RP so far. Enjoy


----------



## bresdogsr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cigar.com Sungrown robusto. Like a good sungrown wrapper and made by AJ.


----------



## brooksie

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I have a box of Rocky Patel Olde World Vintage Torpedo Maduros en route in the mail. It's only the 2nd full box of cigars I've ever bought and my mouth is already watering.


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Here are a few of my latest purchases that are out of the freezer, and some acc. purchases. I'll post some more of my most recent purchases in a couple of days. The one that is flash exposed is a Davidoff Millenium Blend, and the unholy's started as 5 but one got gifted.


----------



## bfons303

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

AB Prensado - Serious contender for best new stick (for the price).
AF Hemis
Diesels


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

From my B&M, I picked up an Avo Heritage Robusto, a Cruzado Domenico Extra, a La Libertad Short Perfecto, and an aged pre-release San Cristobal Papagayo XXL as a freebie from my friend who works there.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a 10-pack of the Diesel Unholy Cocktails... man I love those things.


----------



## Mr_mich

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just won a 5 pack of Padron 3000 Maduro and a 5 pack of COA Mx2 and a 5 pack of La Aurora Barrel Aged


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just received my latest plunder from CBid that I'm splitting with a friend (got it all for about $1.85/stick). A box of 5 Vegas Classic double coronas; an 8 pack featuring 4 Dominican sticks (Cu-Avana Maduro, 5 Vegas Limitada 2010, La Aurora 1495 Series, and Augusto Reyes Nativo); a Cu-Avana Sampler (4 Conns, 4 Maduros, and 8 Intensos); and a 10 flight sampler of Nica Libres. I put them to bed last night and will be waking them up in about a month. Until then, I have an Intenso ready, a Casa Fernandez Arsenio ready, a Saint Luis Rey almost ready, and a few Bahia Maduros waiting in the wings. Oh, and also I'm trying to make some old cheapies a little more interesting by shutting them up in a wooden cigar box with some dark rum. Lovin' the fall...


----------



## bouncintiga

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

box o' sig 2's and party shorts, can't wait!


----------



## louistogie

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Pick ups from the past two weeks.


----------



## GTCharged

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Might as well chime in here, even if it's a little late.
Bought a box of Cain Nub 464T Maduro's when I met Sam Leccia. Good cigars, he definitely knows his s***. Great guy.


----------



## smokinpeace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just received a Fuente 858 Sungrown 10 pack.


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Monte Petite Edmundo 10 Boxes x 2 just arrived. Cannot be bothered taking pics tonight people sorry. :smoke:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bouncintiga said:


> box o' sig 2's and party shorts, can't wait!


AWESOME choices there Andrew.
Lets start planning a Jersey Herf.


----------



## UGA07

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked these up at Buckhead Cigar when I was in Atlanta, based on the fine suggestion of a good B&M by two great BOTL's.

RP Decade Lonsdale
San Cristobal Seleccion del Sol Robusto
nub Habano 460
nub Maduro 460
Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente

I just hate that I have decided to let them sit for awhile after the trip back to KY.


----------



## Mutombo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Pack of Padron 1926 Maduros


----------



## aea6574

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got a box of the 46th anniversary Padrons from their place in Miami. These will be 10 glorious nights, or maybe 5 if I share them with my buddy.

Best regards, tony


----------



## knicks791

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just got a 10 pack of Oliva serie O Corona. I hope they are as good as their review.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Tatuaje 7th Reserve - smoked
Oliva V Lancero - smoked

LFD Chisel set.
Sadly does not come with the Airbender Chisel, but I have one in the humi so its ok.


----------



## rus_bro

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










rb


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of WOAM's came in today. They smell great, the cigars and the box both. These will take a nice nap in the cooler since I still have 5 singles to smoke before thinking about digging into these.


----------



## louistogie

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

How much is the going rate for a box woams?


----------



## Bunker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Saint Luis Rey maduro Rothchilde


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



louistogie said:


> How much is the going rate for a box woams?


I got them for $187 at Emersons Cigars. I happened to check there site the other day and they had 8 in stock so I jumped on them quick. There was only 2 in stock the next day. I haven't been able to get on their site since then though.


----------



## Tman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sample pack of both Sabor Cubano and La Tradicion Cubana  Based on the recommendation off this site, of course!


----------



## dpcoz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10-pack of Don Pepin's 601 Oscuro troncos (green label) from cigar bid. I posted about it last week on another thread.

Apparently, cigarbid has my number thismonth; they followed up on the 601 weekly special with a Man O' War ruination special, tempted to indulge again!


----------



## bfons303

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I really need to stop spending

PARTAGAS DECADAS LIMITED RESERVE ANUAL CHEST Cigars (20)


----------



## Frinkiac7

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

50 cabber PLPC
Box of JL #1
Box of Partagas PCE


----------



## tobacmon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Water Pump along with all the necessities (  ) , nothing to smoke though......oh well!


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tobacmon said:


> Water Pump along with the necessities (  ) , nothing to smoke though......oh well! ;(


LMAO. Still smokes the bank balance though. :biggrin:


----------



## Bunker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My thrid wireless router since May, F%$#ng Comcast


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Bunker said:


> My thrid wireless router since May, F%$#ng Comcast


Sounds like bloody Telstra here. Got tired of them & went Naked DSL. :woohoo: Have not looked back since & our telecom charges have gone down $30 a month.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2- Hemingway Sungrowns
2- Viaje Summer Fest Torpedos 
2- Adrian's (Conn. & Maduro)

All from my local B&M last night. Looking forward to torching one of each this weekend!

:cowboyic9:


----------



## phresh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A couple of orders came in today.

1 KriVen sampler from famous

From CI:
1 box RP Sun Grown petit coronas
10 Padilla Miami robustos
5 Diesel Shorty


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

From NiceAshCigars, three sticks, two Macanudo Vintage 1997 Maduro Toro's, and a Cain Nub Habano 464.


----------



## marked

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This arrived today....










And I won this last night on cbid for $19. Because the auction ended on a Thursday, it won't ship until next Thursday.


----------



## dpcoz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10-pack of 601 oscuro troncos (green label) - thank you cigarbid!


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I took some measurements and found that some of Chasidors shelves would fit nicely on the lip inside of my cooler. Those came in today. Now I think I may turn them into trays to store some singles in the cooler as well since the wineador is full.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hit up the B&M on my way home today.

2 Padron 2000, i natural & 1 maduro
1 La Aroma Edition Especial #2
1 Chateau Fuente SunGrown
1 Illusione 88
1 Tatuaje Havana IV Hermosos
1 Cain F 550

Now I've got to decide which one to torch first

I'm most excited to try the Illusione, but maybe I should hold out on it, let it build suspence. I've never had any of these sticks.


----------



## clintgeek

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Brick House (Toro)[526]	
Town & Country	$4.75

Fuente 8-2-8 "Flor Fina" Maduro (Toro) [453]
Town & Country	$5.50

Padron 2000 (Robusto) [1235]
Town & Country	$4.99

Oliva Serie O (Robusto) [48004]
Town & Country	$4.30

Oliva Serie G Box Press (Robusto) [1764]
Town & Country	$5.59

Cremosa Cubanas (Robusto)
Town & Country	[email protected] $1.69

CAO Gold
Tobacco Road	$6.44

Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro (Toro)
Tobacco Road	$5.87

Macanudo Hyde Park (Robusto)
Tobacco Road	$6.32

H. Upmann #100 (Robusto)
Tobacco Road	$3.91

Romeo y Juliette Reserva Real (Robusto)
Tobacco Road	$6.61

Yes, I did buy 3 Cremosa Cubanos. Smoke what you like, remember?


----------



## Hoplophile

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dropped in my B&M yesterday, picked up 4 Opus Petit Lancero, $13.50 ea.

Cheers,
G


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pick up G. I saw some PLs at my B&M...$21.


----------



## Hoplophile

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ckay said:


> _Nice pick up G. I saw some PLs at my B&M...$21._


I'll bet the tax situation in NY is obscene, probably even worse than here in MD. In any case, this B&M is a well established, old school operation... no gouging.

Cheers,
G


----------



## Brinson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Perdomo Grand Cru Corojo
Oliva Serie G Maduro
Alec Bradley Native Cameroon
Gurkha Colorado


----------



## Zogg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just grabbed an oliva serie O #4 for $6, not bad for a B&M, i didnt even know it was there , sadly its the closest to me (30 min away)

Online, i have these sitting in my p.o. box since friday but i cant pick em up cause i have work till after the lobby closes (lame) so ill get em tomorrow.

anyway, 1 of each:

Oliva:
serie g natural corona
Serie g maduro robusto

Nub:
Maduro torpedo
Cameroon torpedo
Connecticut torpedo
Habano torpedo

Acid:
Blondie
Kuba
1400cc

Hoyo de Monterrey
Excalibur 1066 -Dark Knight III -maduro
Classic -Governor -Double Maduro

Avo:
Maduro#9

CAO:
Criollo pato natural
Gold natural corona
Gold maduro corona
Lx2 bam

Red lion:
Ecuadorian Habano -Torpedo -Natural -5 1/2" x 52

Camacho:
Natural corojo toro
Natural coyolar Rothschild
Natural Havana toro

And a xikar cutter (I've been using my friends so far XD)


----------



## gehrig97

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thanks to a very expensive trip to Holt's:

2 FFOX BBMF (never saw these outside of Vegas!)
5 Tatuaje #7 Reserva
2 Anejo 49
2 My Father Special Edition
2 Ashton ESG #23 (smoked one at the shop--I think it might be the best of the line)
3 Aroma de Cuba EE (petite robusto size)
1 Tatuaje/Holt's HCS (Robusto)
2 Liga Privada #9 (corona gorda parejo)
1 Ashton VSG Eclipse tubo


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

from the jam...

10 RP sungrown toros 10 for 32.50
10 Diesel UNLTD. d6 10 for 34.50

Smoked a Diesel d5 unltd. from last weeks jam, 1 day OTT and it was friggin' awesome!!! That thing can only get better with a few months in the humi.


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Forgot to mention, from Cigar Monster....10 Perdomo 10th maddies and 5 PDR sungrown robustos.


----------



## treatneggy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



treatneggy said:


>


So jealous... my 5 pack of Shortys just doesn't measure up.


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Came in today...


----------



## mavmech13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jspilon said:


> Came in today...


Nice. I got the high nines sampler when it was on sale a few weeks ago, haven't gotten around to trying one yet. Which would you suggest?

These should be here shortly, nothing fancy just some sticks I've been wanting to try...

10 pack Diesel Shorty
Sopranos Sampler
Couple boxes of Alta Gracia cigarillos


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mavmech13 said:


> Nice. I got the high nines sampler when it was on sale a few weeks ago, haven't gotten around to trying one yet. Which would you suggest?


I haven't tried the Dominus yet, but really enjoyed both the Miami and 1932. If you have a chance to give the Series 68 a try too, it's a nice stick IMO.


----------



## Whetto Garcia

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

okay, here is my list of sticks I got within the last 10 days:

2- Alec Bradley "the freak"
1- fuente 8-5-8 candela
5- 5 vegas gold maduro
5- man o war special edition salomon
5- Punch rare corojo 
5- cao gold maduro
5- punch gran puro
5- onyx reserve
5- alec bradley 1997 harvest selection habano
1- cao escaparate #7 (with local b&m label band)
2- Oliva special S
8- cohiba black tubos
20- La Perla Habana Black Pearl robusto
2- cao mx2


----------



## mavmech13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jspilon said:


> I haven't tried the Dominus yet, but really enjoyed both the Miami and 1932. If you have a chance to give the Series 68 a try too, it's a nice stick IMO.


Thanks bro. I may end up starting with the Miami, if it's not too cold here when I get out of work I may have it tonight


----------



## Mutombo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Casa Fuente Corona Gorda and Double Robusto


----------



## Necrodomis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## bresdogsr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Necrodomis said:


>


Nice B&W shot. Been thinking hard about getting some of these.


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bresdogsr said:


> Nice B&W shot. Been thinking hard about getting some of these.


Just dew it! They're awesome.


----------



## Necrodomis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I didn't mean to make it B&W.. but I didnt feel like redoing it. haha


----------



## Zogg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

^ oh my i might have to grab some of those, they look wonderful


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Not purchased, but won from a cigar event back in June; I won a box of Gurkha Triad Naturals and they were given to me today.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nicks Sticks
WOAM
Jamie Garcia


----------



## Habano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice little package I bought from a local member here on Puff. They just arrived this afternoon.


----------



## MKR160

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Mannnn. Those are sweet!!!! Enjoy.


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ok let's see what I remember...

Bundle of Joya de Nicarauga Furete Corona Gorda
8 pack sampler of Cu-avana Intenso
5 pack of Perdomo Patriarch Churchill maduro
9 singles Man O War Torps
Other stuff I can't remember ATM....


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Perdomo 2 epicure cameroon-5
Perdomo 2 epicure maduro-5
RP dbl maduro torpedo-5


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I bought these:

1 Forbidden X Toro
1 Opus X BBMF Natural
1 Opus X Super Beli.
1 Opus X Robusto
1 Opus X Double Robusto
1 Opus X No. 4
1 Opus X xXx Power Ranger
1 Opus X No. 5
1 Opus X Love Affair

And this:

A box of Dracs 
A box of Boris 
Hand full of t110s

And 2 Sultan Robusto 3-paks

I think I got a problem!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Okay, it's been a bit since I posted on this thread...

Camacho SLR Maduro Figurado No. 2 - box
Punch London Club - box
Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real Figurado - box (these were a wedding gift for my new step-son-in-law...)
Camacho San Luis Y Martinez No. 1 - 2 boxes
Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto - 10 pack
Graycliff Espresso Double Espresso -10 pack
Graycliff G2 Turbo Torpedo - 4 sticks
Oliva Master Blends III Torpedo - 10 pack
Padilla Series 68 Salomon - 4 sticks
Rocky Patel Sun Grown Petit Corona - box
Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Lancero - 10 tins
Camacho San Luis Y Martinez No. 3 - box
Hoyo De Monterrey Dark Sumatra Art of the Cigar 
La Rosa Especial Doble Fuerte Atlas - 5 pack
Mayorga Corona - box
Vegas de Fonseca Petite Belicoso - box
Yellow Jacket Worker - box
Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta Serie #7 - 2 sticks
Liga Privada No. 9 Parejo Oscuro - 3 sticks
Bock y Ca Robusto - box
Camacho Havana Monarca - box
El Rey Del Mundo Petit Lonsdale (4.62" x 43) - box
Flor de A. Allones - Art of the Cigar
Hoyo De Monterrey Sabroso - box
La Escepcion Series VI Baltasar - box
Montecristo Serie C Corona - box 
Partagas Lancero - box
Nat Sherman Champion Series - Jack Dempsey - box

Some of you think you have problems buying a lot of cigars? I may need to set up a second cool-a-dor!

Happy smokin'
PG


----------



## Swenny69

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PadillaGuy said:


> Okay, it's been a bit since I posted on this thread...
> 
> Camacho SLR Maduro Figurado No. 2 - box
> Punch London Club - box
> Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real Figurado - box (these were a wedding gift for my new step-son-in-law...)
> Camacho San Luis Y Martinez No. 1 - 2 boxes
> Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto - 10 pack
> Graycliff Espresso Double Espresso -10 pack
> Graycliff G2 Turbo Torpedo - 4 sticks
> Oliva Master Blends III Torpedo - 10 pack
> Padilla Series 68 Salomon - 4 sticks
> Rocky Patel Sun Grown Petit Corona - box
> Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Lancero - 10 tins
> Camacho San Luis Y Martinez No. 3 - box
> Hoyo De Monterrey Dark Sumatra Art of the Cigar
> La Rosa Especial Doble Fuerte Atlas - 5 pack
> Mayorga Corona - box
> Vegas de Fonseca Petite Belicoso - box
> Yellow Jacket Worker - box
> Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta Serie #7 - 2 sticks
> Liga Privada No. 9 Parejo Oscuro - 3 sticks
> Bock y Ca Robusto - box
> Camacho Havana Monarca - box
> El Rey Del Mundo Petit Lonsdale (4.62" x 43) - box
> Flor de A. Allones - Art of the Cigar
> Hoyo De Monterrey Sabroso - box
> La Escepcion Series VI Baltasar - box
> Montecristo Serie C Corona - box
> Partagas Lancero - box
> Nat Sherman Champion Series - Jack Dempsey - box
> 
> Some of you think you have problems buying a lot of cigars? I may need to set up a second cool-a-dor!
> 
> Happy smokin'
> PG


Wow, that is just impressive. I wish I had your problems.


----------



## Mhouser7

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went by the local b&m on my lunch hour yesterday and grabbed:
*Macanudo Maduro Vintage 1997 Reserva Dorada 2010
**Don Pepin Garcia My Father*


----------



## Zogg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

^

whoaaa

how much did that all put ya back? lol


----------



## Mutombo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Don Pepin Garcia JJ Maduro Robusto 5-pack
Cubao Robusto 5-pack


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box of Camacho 2009 Liberty and a box of CAO Brazilia GOL


----------



## knicks791

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Palio cutter
20 x 5 vegas triple A
5 x 5 vegas atomic 
2 - Man O' War Robusto (5.5" x 50)
2 - Man O' War Ruination Belicoso #1 (5.75" x 56)
2 - Man O' War Virtue Toro (6" x 50)

I can't even smoke due to a cough I have.


----------



## mavmech13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got my Diesel Shorty's yesterday, CAO Sopranos Sampler should be coming in today and I just got another off Joe's Jam for a friend of mine.


----------



## ScoobyLovesJazz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The big brown truck just dropped off a sampler of Nub Connecticuts and a fiver of CAO golds (and judging by the fact my collection has spilled over into - and filled - both of my travel humi's it looks like a cooler is in my future).


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



EricF said:


> I bought these:
> 
> 1 Forbidden X Toro
> 1 Opus X BBMF Natural
> 1 Opus X Super Beli.
> 1 Opus X Robusto
> 1 Opus X Double Robusto
> 1 Opus X No. 4
> 1 Opus X xXx Power Ranger
> 1 Opus X No. 5
> 1 Opus X Love Affair
> 
> And this:
> 
> A box of Dracs
> A box of Boris
> Hand full of t110s
> 
> And 2 Sultan Robusto 3-paks
> 
> I think I got a problem!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


A Little Cigar Pr0n got these in today









The boxes are actually numbered on the back!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PadillaGuy said:


> Okay, it's been a bit since I posted on this thread...
> 
> Camacho SLR Maduro Figurado No. 2 - box
> Punch London Club - box
> Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real Figurado - box (these were a wedding gift for my new step-son-in-law...)
> Camacho San Luis Y Martinez No. 1 - 2 boxes
> Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto - 10 pack
> Graycliff Espresso Double Espresso -10 pack
> Graycliff G2 Turbo Torpedo - 4 sticks
> Oliva Master Blends III Torpedo - 10 pack
> Padilla Series 68 Salomon - 4 sticks
> Rocky Patel Sun Grown Petit Corona - box
> Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Lancero - 10 tins
> Camacho San Luis Y Martinez No. 3 - box
> Hoyo De Monterrey Dark Sumatra Art of the Cigar
> La Rosa Especial Doble Fuerte Atlas - 5 pack
> Mayorga Corona - box
> Vegas de Fonseca Petite Belicoso - box
> Yellow Jacket Worker - box
> Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta Serie #7 - 2 sticks
> Liga Privada No. 9 Parejo Oscuro - 3 sticks
> Bock y Ca Robusto - box
> Camacho Havana Monarca - box
> El Rey Del Mundo Petit Lonsdale (4.62" x 43) - box
> Flor de A. Allones - Art of the Cigar
> Hoyo De Monterrey Sabroso - box
> La Escepcion Series VI Baltasar - box
> Montecristo Serie C Corona - box
> Partagas Lancero - box
> Nat Sherman Champion Series - Jack Dempsey - box
> 
> Some of you think you have problems buying a lot of cigars? I may need to set up a second cool-a-dor!
> 
> Happy smokin'
> PG


Wow Marty! You have made some great choices of some wonderful cigars.:banana: I have been holding off until the Winter to restock my stash, but unfortunately because my palate seems to be constantly changing I will have to go with 5 or 10 packs; but I will say that after looking at your post my CBID finger is getting very itchy!:behindsofa:


----------



## kp_church

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A few purchases in the last 6 weeks,

Por Larranaga Petit Coronas- 2 cabs 
Montie Especial #2 - 1 box
Jose L. Piedra - 5x5
Fonseca Delicias - 1 box
Hoyo De Monterrey Mag 50 - 1 box
Hoyo De Monterrey DC - Single
Romeo Y Julieta Duke 2009 - Single
My Father #2 - 2 Singles
Tat C 2003 - 2 Singles


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum 5 Pack
Arturo Fuente Sungrown Royal Salute - box
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic 
CAO LX2 Rob Box
CAO VR Mural Box
CAO Gold Maduro 5 Pack
Don Pepin Garcia Sampler
Graycliff 1666 Presidente 5 Pack
Man O War Sampler
Man O War Ruination Robust #2 Box
Nub Torpedo Sampler
Oliva Special G 5 Pack
Oliva Serie G Maduro Box Pressed 5 pack
Padilla 1932 Signature Robusto 5 Pack
Padilla 1948 Robusto 10 Pack
Padilla Miami Toro 5 Pack
Padron Sampler
Partagas Limited Reserve Decadas Anual Chest Box
Rocky Patel 1990 Vintage Maduro Robusto

This is some of what I bought from the past few weeks. I am just starting but I'm hoping the slope isn't so steep... :fear:


----------



## tobacmon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice pick ups. The Boris you will want more of. One of the best smokes I've had. And the T110 are very nice also.



EricF said:


> A Little Cigar Pr0n got these in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boxes are actually numbered on the back!


----------



## Nate G

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow. Well, you guys are cooler than I am!

I just ordered an Alec Bradley Elite Sampler, and a Bally V 100 ct Humi.

2 Alec Bradley Family Blend VR1 SINGLE Natural 5 1/2 X 50 
2 Alec Bradley Overture Robusto SINGLE Natural 5 X 50 
2 Alec Bradley Sun Grown Robusto SINGLE Natural 5 X 50 
2 Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Nova SINGLE Natural 5 x 50 
2 Siboney Robusto SINGLE Natural 5 X 54

My first aquisition though, so I'm pretty stoked about it!


----------



## skiswitch6

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just received my 12 Angry Men Sampler from CI that was on their weekly special a few days ago. 25 bucks for 12 sticks.. can't go wrong. Can't wait to dig in!


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yesterday the big brown truck left this in my hallway.

Cubao #7 5 pack
777 maduro corona 5 pack
Nub 358 trio sampler
Puros Huerfanos 52x Beli box

edit - I guess I can't post pictures yet.


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just took the plunge on an Edgestar 28 :woohoo:Went ahead and picked up a couple 80mm case fans and ac/dc adapter. Now to find a timer, external thermostat, 2 or 3 lbs of beads and price some drawers and shelves. Who knew this was such and expensive hobby :mrgreen:


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10x Padilla 1932 Robusto


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Last night I bought two of Corona's newest weekly deals 79.90$ total for 10 EdS Torpedoes and 10 LGC:SR's. :smoke:


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Busy few days on the devil site and CA.com...
First picked up a Cain Sampler...








Then a Tat Sampler...








Next came a 5-er of AF Curly Heads...








Followed by a 10-pack of Diesel UC's and a 5-er of Diesel Shorties...


----------



## Bill Brewer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Here are my latest purchases.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Bill Brewer said:


> Here are my latest purchases.


Nice haul man.


----------



## DeeSkank

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jbrown287 said:


> Just took the plunge on an Edgestar 28 :woohoo:Went ahead and picked up a couple 80mm case fans and ac/dc adapter. Now to find a timer, external thermostat, 2 or 3 lbs of beads and price some drawers and shelves. Who knew this was such and expensive hobby :mrgreen:


Congrats on the purchase! I have an edgestar as well and I love it.

Would you mind letting me know where you picked up the fans and the power supply?

I'm trying to find some for my cooler, but I'm not too skilled with wiring electronics and everything.


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Bill Brewer said:


> Here are my latest purchases.


Those Torano Signature are great tasting smokes. I had one a few weeks ago and it really surprised me. What are the sticks to the left of them?

PG


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PadillaGuy said:


> Those Torano Signature are great tasting smokes. I had one a few weeks ago and it really surprised me. What are the sticks to the left of them?
> 
> PG


They appear to be Vegas Cubanas by DPG

Don Pepin Garcia Vegas Cubanas - Cigar.com


----------



## Athion

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I ordered Smash Pack II from Cigar.com 
3 Diesel Unholy Cocktails
3 Diesel Shortys


----------



## Bill Brewer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jspilon said:


> They appear to be Vegas Cubanas by DPG
> 
> Don Pepin Garcia Vegas Cubanas - Cigar.com


Yup, they're the Vegas Cubanas Generosos, a good stick.


----------



## Whetto Garcia

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just picked up 2 ea. of CAO brazilia and Punch uppercut.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## marked

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Opus are in. Picked up one today along with a JdN Antano


----------



## christian1971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just purchased 5-pak of Diesel Shorty
5-pak Unholy Cocktail
5-pak Diesel Unlimited


----------



## louistogie

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



christian1971 said:


> I just purchased 5-pak of Diesel Shorty
> 5-pak Unholy Cocktail
> 5-pak Diesel Unlimited


Cbid?


----------



## christian1971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



louistogie said:


> Cbid?


cigarsinternational


----------



## smokinpeace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Fuente 8-5-8 Sungrown.


----------



## Chubno

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Joya de Nicaragua Antano Consul (box)
Cain Nub (box)


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2- Viaje Satori
2- Viaje TNT

I was in New Orleans this past weekend for a buddies bachelor party and found some real gems at Crescent City Cigars in off Bourbon. GREAT B&M, with an excellent selection of sticks!


----------



## nanotech

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack of DPG robustos-$15


----------



## dirletra

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

i box of el mejor emeralds, 1 box of 5 vegas, 1 box of BPC 1 box of Monty4. i'm broke.


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bundle of:

RP Vintage 90 Petit Corona
RP Vintage 92 Petit Corona

...for my fly fishing trip at Salmon River.


----------



## dreamspeed

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 x My Father Le Bijou
1 x My Father Cedro Deluxe
2 x Dirty Rat
1 x Padron 1964 Maduro
1 x Padron 1926 Maduro

I was quite sad the store did not get the My Father limited editions yet


----------



## Codename47

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Finally my 09/08 order from CP arrived :smoke:

5 Don Pepin Garcia Black Label Robustos 1979
5 Rocky Patel Edge Toro Corojo
2 Gran Habano #3 Gran Robusto



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

AB Tempus Terra Nova 10 Pack
Oliva Master Blends 3 Torpedo 10 Pack


----------



## jdfutureman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> AB Tempus Terra Nova 10 Pack
> Oliva Master Blends 3 Torpedo 10 Pack


love the tempus and if I have similar taste I may very well enjoy the master blend that I tracked down at a fairly local B&M
1 - Oliva master blend to try and
2 - Illusione mj12
2 - Illusione 88
and a Punch Champion Maduro (dn't know there was a maduro version)


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got these delivered today... Tatuaje Ashtray, a fiver of Ambos Mundos, and a Tat Red Tubo.


----------



## Blacklog_angler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

San Cristobal and My Father sampler packs.


----------



## carguy13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just did a box split for some diesel unlimited robusto's!


----------



## HMMWV

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered (2) boxes, Romeo Y Julieta Churchill En Tubo Cigars. I like them... go figure?


----------



## rus_bro

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

















STRAIGHT FROM HELL

RB


----------



## Dando

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ckay said:


> Bundle of:
> 
> *RP Vintage 90 Petit Corona
> RP Vintage 92 Petit Corona*
> 
> ...for my fly fishing trip at Salmon River.


Nice catch. :fish2:

My RP stock took quite a hit last weekend so you know what that means. :bowdown: :mad2:

Good Luck on your trip.

Dando


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Chuffy

*Oliva V*

Oliva V belicoso. I never thought an Oliva would replace the Illusione CG4 as my favorite, but this might just do it.

So far I have only had two of them, but man are they good!


----------



## treatneggy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Local shop is running a sale on Viaje Platinos so I picked up 4 Chicos and 2 Belicosos. These don't have the silver band at the foot...


----------



## Steel1212

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a box of WOAMs and a couple 50 anejos for 200$ out the door at the local BM.


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Dando said:


> Nice catch. :fish2:
> 
> My RP stock took quite a hit last weekend so you know what that means. :bowdown: :mad2:
> 
> Good Luck on your trip.
> 
> Dando


Thanks! Two bundles of seconds for $40, can't think of a better way to herf it up on the river. I hear salmon, trout, and steelhead are hitting. Can't wait...leave tomorrow.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I think I have a problem... another pick up today...
Picked up a Serie V Maduro Torp, Serie V Beli, Nub Maduro, Cain Nub Habano, Cain F Torp. 








Also snagged a Flor De Oliva Maduro, RP 1961 and a AF Curly Head Maduro Deluxe.


----------



## GAbacco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I purchased my first opus x robusto! I am so excited. I have to calm down so I dont smoke it.


----------



## Ucan

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just ordered 30 of Partagas Limited Reserve Certified Vintage 1998 - Robusto. Man, is this a long name. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## Plop007

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just won a bundle of Arganese Maduros.

These are a great everyday cigar.


----------



## Surfer24

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nick Perdomo was at the local shop so I bought a Perdomo Lot 23 Natural, a 10th Anniversary Champagne, and a Nick's Sticks Connecticut. Then I got a Lot 23 Maduro for free for buying 3 Perdomo's. :woohoo:


----------



## preston

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

grabbed a box of padron '26 no. 2 maduros and a box of the my father limited editions. credit card took a beating today...


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some stuff from the devil's site came in today...
A 5 pack sampler, really got it for the Oliva Master Blend and the MoW Runiation. 








Got a 5-er of CAO Brazilia Corcovado's. A bit larger than a Nub, but smaller than a Diesel Shorty.








Got a 5 pack of MoW Ruinations...








and lastly a 5 pack of El Triunfadors









I know many prefer boxes but since I'm still new to cigars, I really like picking up the 5 packs and seeing what I like.


----------



## Codename47

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice purchase! 5-packs are great even when you are veteran, there are many smokes still not tried :smoke2:


----------



## SeanL

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My latest purchase is a box of Tatuaje Havana Cazadores, a box of Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 double coronas, a five pack of Murcielago belicosos, and a five pack of Pinar del Rio Sun Grown toros.


----------



## jdfutureman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I know this isn't much but I was buying booze and douldn't help but walk onto their Humidor and can't walk out empty handed.

Picked up my first Ashton VSG, RP Sun Grown which has plenty of flavor and a great little stand by for me the Punch Champion, Rare Corojo version.


----------



## SeanL

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Which VSG did you get?


----------



## jdfutureman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



SeanL said:


> Which VSG did you get?


The Robusto 5.5 x 50. I'm going to have to give it some time. I don't trust the liquor stores walkin humidor that much


----------



## kas

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just unwrapped a lovely 15-count box of Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf torpedos, new line from CF that I'm really excited about trying.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



kas said:


> Just unwrapped a lovely 15-count box of Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf torpedos, new line from CF that I'm really excited about trying.


I have one of those resting in the humi right now. Can't wait to try it! I absolutely LOVE the Arsenio maduros.


----------



## SeanL

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Casa Fernandez Arsenios are terrific cigars. The regular CF line is aces too. That reminds me, I need to order some of those Aganorsa Leaf sticks in the near future.


----------



## Habano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just picked these up at my local store this afternoon. Thanks to a fellow BOTL, I had no idea a local shop had a great selection of Opus X cigars. Not to mention the 10% discount as well.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Another day of purchases and deliveries for me... pics up when UPS gets here. Got a 10 pack of Diesel Unlimited d.5. 5 pack of Cain Maduro Nub, Xikar Xi2 cutter, 2 Xikar Hygros, a Punch Rare Corojo, and a Nub Habano.


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up my first 2 Opus X (Fuente Fuente). Got to see what the buzz is all about. I never even thought about buying these until I found internet forums.


----------



## Wedge

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped at a local B&M today to pick up a half dozen CAO La Traviatas, which have quickly become my favorite stick. Lo and behold, they had just received shipment of some La Traviata Maduros as well, so another half dozen added to my purchase. Will be giving one of these a try this weekend!


----------



## Mavs

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a single CAO MX2 to give a shot.


----------



## Mutombo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Grabbed a Tat Noellas and Regios, a Cabaiguan Robusto, and an Alec Bradley Tempus at the local B&M


----------



## swingerofbirches

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Starbuck said:


> I just picked these up at my local store this afternoon. Thanks to a fellow BOTL, I had no idea a local shop had a great selection of Opus X cigars. Not to mention the 10% discount as well.


Now that's a handsome looking purchase! :dude:


----------



## ninersfan

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Cubao No. 2's and a box of Pepin's El Centurion Emperadores (Belicoso).


----------



## marked

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Grabbed one of these off the mash for $12.98. Not that I actually _needed_ it, but what the hell.


----------



## fanman1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This is my most recent purchase it is three different samplers from famous using the liberty discount code(thanks) and i payed 51 with shipping so not bad. im prety excited to get smoking these things! for whatever reason it wont let me put a picture in so here is a list

2 Flor De Oliva Corojo 6 X 50 SINGLE Natural 6 X 50 
2 Indian Tabac Boxer Robusto SINGLE Natural 4 1/2 X 50 
2 La Floridita Pancho SINGLE Natural 5 1/2 X 52 
2 Saint Luis Rey Rothchilde (nc) SINGLE Dark Nat 5 x 54 
2 Supervisor Selection Robusto SINGLE Natural 5 X 58 
1 Arganese Connecticut Robusto SINGLE Natural 5 X 50 
1 Cusano 18 Toro SINGLE Natural 6 1/2 x 46 
1 Olor Rothschild SINGLE Natural 5 X 50 
1 R Y J Reserva Real Churchill SINGLE Natural 7 x 50 
1 Torano Exodus 1959 Robusto SINGLE Dark Nat 5 x 52 
1 Buho Connecticut Robusto SINGLE Natural 5 x 50 
1 Casa Torano Robusto SINGLE Natural 4 3/4 X 52 
1 Gran Habano CT #1 Rothschild SINGLE Natural 4 1/2 X 50 
1 H Upmann Vintage Robusto SINGLE Natural 5 x 52 
1 La Campina Robusto SINGLE Natural 5 X 50


----------



## bresdogsr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



fanman1 said:


> This is my most recent purchase it is three different samplers from famous using the liberty discount code(thanks) and i payed 51 with shipping so not bad. im prety excited to get smoking these things! for whatever reason it wont let me put a picture in so here is a list
> 
> 2 Flor De Oliva Corojo 6 X 50 SINGLE Natural 6 X 50
> 2 Indian Tabac Boxer Robusto SINGLE Natural 4 1/2 X 50
> 2 La Floridita Pancho SINGLE Natural 5 1/2 X 52
> 2 Saint Luis Rey Rothchilde (nc) SINGLE Dark Nat 5 x 54
> 2 Supervisor Selection Robusto SINGLE Natural 5 X 58
> 1 Arganese Connecticut Robusto SINGLE Natural 5 X 50
> 1 Cusano 18 Toro SINGLE Natural 6 1/2 x 46
> 1 Olor Rothschild SINGLE Natural 5 X 50
> 1 R Y J Reserva Real Churchill SINGLE Natural 7 x 50
> 1 Torano Exodus 1959 Robusto SINGLE Dark Nat 5 x 52
> 1 Buho Connecticut Robusto SINGLE Natural 5 x 50
> 1 Casa Torano Robusto SINGLE Natural 4 3/4 X 52
> 1 Gran Habano CT #1 Rothschild SINGLE Natural 4 1/2 X 50
> 1 H Upmann Vintage Robusto SINGLE Natural 5 x 52
> 1 La Campina Robusto SINGLE Natural 5 X 50


I started out with several samplers from Famous back when they were $19.95 shipped. They are a great way to find out what you like and what you don't.

As for my purchase, I am waiting to hear back from Andrew D at cigar.com regarding pricing on some A Fernandez Signatures my favorite.


----------



## mavmech13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Montecristo Museum Edition box. If I can post pics when it gets here I will


----------



## kas

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Starbuck said:


> I just picked these up at my local store this afternoon. Thanks to a fellow BOTL, I had no idea a local shop had a great selection of Opus X cigars. Not to mention the 10% discount as well.


You found a Lost city lying around at a B&M? Unbelievable.


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just got a box of WOAM and 5 Short Stories!!!


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went on a Viaje spree
2 - TNT
2 - Satori Toro
2 - Satori Torpedo

Quick way to blow $80


----------



## marked

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cuban Crafters cutter arrived today. Very quick shipping, if you consider that I ordered it on Thursday, about 6am their time. In the shipping section, I requested USPS Priority Mail, since I live in an apartment and have a "box number." Otherwise, I probably would have been waiting until the middle of next week for deliver via UPS.

I fired up a cigar right before I went to check the box, so I haven't cut a cigar with it yet.


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Made the long pilgrimage to J. Sheperd in louisville KY. About 1.5 hours from where I live. (have cigars will travel sign on the car) Picked up 3 M.F. 2010, 2 A. Fuente best sellers, 2 A. Fuente short stories, and 2 La Aurora 107. Also grabbed 4 empty boxes they had there to help fill the void in the cooler. I am pretty excited about the Fuentes, these will be my first and everyone seems to like them.


----------



## dartstothesea

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



marked said:


> Grabbed one of these off the mash for $12.98. Not that I actually _needed_ it, but what the hell.


I have one and I love it! 13 bucks aint bad either!


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jbrown287 said:


> Made the long pilgrimage to J. Sheperd in louisville KY. About 1.5 hours from where I live. (have cigars will travel sign on the car) Picked up 3 M.F. 2010, 2 A. Fuente best sellers, 2 A. Fuente short stories, and 2 La Aurora 107. Also grabbed 4 empty boxes they had there to help fill the void in the cooler. I am pretty excited about the Fuentes, these will be my first and everyone seems to like them.


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jbrown287 said:


> Perdomo 2 epicure cameroon-5
> Perdomo 2 epicure maduro-5


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought a box of F654T's on the first of October.


----------



## Athion

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Even though the wife and I recently had a "talk" about how much I was spending on this hobby, when my uber-cheapo cutter mangled the cap on a cigar she agreed that I needed a new one... a good one... So I ordered a Palio from CI (and since I was there, I went ahead and bought a fiver of UCs and a Fiver of Shortys  )

Hopefully in a week a two I'll be back to report on my new Humi and first box purchase!


----------



## WhoDat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cuban Crafters Perfect Cigar Cutter (in the mail)


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Padron 2000 Maduro.


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just arrived from cbid yesterday:
1 Box - Rocky Patel Sungrown Toro
1 Box - A. Fernandez Sumatra Salomon
1 Box - 5 Vegas Triple-A
1 Box - Man O' War Robusto
1 Box of 5 - Padilla Habano Artisan Perfecto
1 Mazo of 6 - Gurkha Centurian Perfecto
1 Bundle - Sherpa by Gurkha Toro
1 5 Pack - Don Lino Africa Punda Milia Gordo

Sounds like a lot, but much of this will be given away as Christmas gifts this year. Well that's what I told my wife at least. Sorry no pics. The wife had the camera and I had to get them "in storage" before she got home to see everything I had purchased. She seems to think we need to save $ to buy furniture for the new house. Silly woman.

Also coming in the mail soon should be 1 lb of Heartfelt Beads and some empty tubes.


----------



## ShaunB

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went to the B&M for a bit today and grabbed a Padron Serie 1926 and a couple Flor De Olivas. I've heard the Flors are decent cheap smokes so I grabbed a couple to try.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Last purchase I made was a San Cristobal Papagayo XXL


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Few deliveries came in... Two CAO America samplers as well as an Oliva Sampler.

























Also picked up Xikar Xi2 cutter that came with a nifty case to hold my Element Lighter and the Xi2.


----------



## bresdogsr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

From the B&M a Casa Magna Colorado toro and a La Traviata robusto.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



kenelbow said:


> Just arrived from cbid yesterday:
> 1 Box - Rocky Patel Sungrown Toro
> 1 Box - A. Fernandez Sumatra Salomon
> 1 Box - 5 Vegas Triple-A
> 1 Box - Man O' War Robusto
> 1 Box of 5 - Padilla Habano Artisan Perfecto
> 1 Mazo of 6 - Gurkha Centurian Perfecto
> 1 Bundle - Sherpa by Gurkha Toro
> 1 5 Pack - Don Lino Africa Punda Milia Gordo
> 
> Sounds like a lot, but much of this will be given away as Christmas gifts this year. Well that's what I told my wife at least. Sorry no pics. The wife had the camera and I had to get them "in storage" before she got home to see everything I had purchased. She seems to think we need to save $ to buy furniture for the new house. Silly woman.
> 
> Also coming in the mail soon should be 1 lb of Heartfelt Beads and some empty tubes.


Wow Ken! Those are some great Christmas gifts.


----------



## marked

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Xikar Exodus lighter arrived today. For $28, I love this lighter!


----------



## whodeeni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



marked said:


> Xikar Exodus lighter arrived today. For $28, I love this lighter!


Very nice Mark,

Did you get that on CBid?


----------



## smokinpeace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

To good to pass up. Another box of 858 Sungrowns.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I knew I should of stayed away from CBID!


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice Haul Josh!

I really like those AB 1997s.

Good smokes in the whole group!


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 lb. 65% heartfelt beads
1/2 lb bag
1 lb bag. 
And some other stuff to tidy up the winodor.


----------



## HMMWV

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Minutes ago: box of RP Rosado Toro


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Lastnight I ordered Gurkha SpecOps set B from Corona Cigars, and just now I bought a Montecristo Operation Hope V-Cutter gift set.


----------



## JakeDPR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I stopped by the local B&M and grabbed a Don Tomas Maduro and a Clasico, I plan on enjoying the Maduro in a few hours


----------



## dartstothesea

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



JakeDPR said:


> I stopped by the local B&M and grabbed a Don Tomas Maduro and a Clasico, I plan on enjoying the Maduro in a few hours


Good smokes imo


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went ahead and ordered a Johnson Controls ETC A419 for the winodor. Only the shelves and drawers left : )


----------



## JakeDPR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just won the Blue Chip Combo on CBid, so I am looking forward to trying the following

5 - Man O' War Ruination Belicoso (5.75" x 56)
5 - Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto (5" x 50)
5 - Graycliff G2 PGX Toro (6" x 50)
5 - Padilla Signature 1932 Robusto (5" x 50)
5 - La Perla Habana Black Pearl Robusto (5" x 52)

Anyone have much experience with any of these? I have heard great things about the Man O'War


----------



## bhuang61

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> I knew I should of stayed away from CBID!


Hence the 'making room' sale. It all makes sense to me now! Nice score Josh.


----------



## hope4par

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bhuang61 said:


> Hence the 'making room' sale. It all makes sense to me now! Nice score Josh.


AWESOME... and I thought I lacked will-power!


----------



## hope4par

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went to a CAO event last night and got 2 La Traviata Maduros, 1 La Traviata Natural Torpedo, 1 America (had never heard of this one-it was free!)

Will be smoking a AF 8-5-8 Maduro later today...


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> I knew I should of stayed away from CBID!


So your the one that beat me out of the IPress lot!?!?!?! LOL nice score man!!!


----------



## Schumi5

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow that is quite the haul!


----------



## barryowens

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The 12 Angry Men Sampler

1 - 5 Vegas Triple-A (5" x 56)
1 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail (5" x 54)
1 - Graycliff Turbo (6" x 60)
1 - Gurkha's Park Ave. Series 44 Torpedo (6.25" x 52)
1 - La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Robusto (5.5" x 54)
1 - La Herencia Cubana Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Man O' War Robusto (5.5" x 50)
1 - Man O' War Ruination Belicoso (5.75" x 56)
1 - Man O' War Virtue Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Nica Libre Exclusivo (5.5" x 50)
1 - Padilla Achilles Robusto (5" x 54)
1 - Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Robusto (5" x 50)

and the Alex Bradley Flight Sampler from Joe's Daily Deals...

2 - Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum (5.5" x 55)
2 - Alec Bradley Harvest Habano Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Alec Bradley Family Blend VR1 (5.5" x 50)
2 - Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Alec Bradley SCR Robusto (5" x 50)


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 858 Maduro 3 Cigars
CAO Brazilia Ipanema Box
Alec Bradley Overture Robusto 5 Pack
Alec Bradley MAXX The Fix 5 Pack
Nub 358 Habano 5 Pack
Padilla Series '68 Golden Bear 10 Pack
Carlos Torano Noventa La Esperanza 10 Pack
Partagas Limited Reserve 1998 Robusto 10 Pack
Partagas Black Piramide 5 Pack


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tru_rocknrolla said:


> So your the one that beat me out of the IPress lot!?!?!?! LOL nice score man!!!


Wasn't me :mischief:

Just picked this up at my B&M. First 1926


----------



## hope4par

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

smoking an AF 8-5-8 Maduro as I type--wonderfully smooth, creamy, chewy--yum...


----------



## marked

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Arrived today....


----------



## JakeDPR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This thread is like **** to me haha


----------



## JakeDPR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The censorship is a short word for adult entertainment, guess its not allowed lol:nerd:


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a couple of things I have never tried yet in a LFD Air Bender, CAO La Traviata Maduro, Patel Bros., and a AF Short Story. I have had the Cain Habano Nub and the Flor De Oliva Maddy is my go to cheapy.


----------



## marked

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



JakeDPR said:


> The censorship is a short word for adult entertainment, guess its not allowed lol:nerd:


Just say pr0n. It's the hip, cool web-speak version of the word, anyway. :lol:


----------



## Opus x

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought a box of 2009 Opus X Love Affairs. yum cant wait for them to get here. will post pics asap


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hmmm.... picked up 3 CAO La Traviata naturals and 3 of the maduros. Haven't tried the latter yet.. Also grabbed 2 Nub Habanos and a Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary robusto. Got all of these from a B&M in Madison after the protest....

I smoked the Patel at the shop with a fellow Puffer, Ted, who joined us at the protest. Very nice cigar. I would call it a "deep, rich maduro smoke with medium/full flavor and a consistent profile." For me, the 15th was a nice smoke, solid, tasty but not overly complex. I didn't appreciate any of the "spice" the owner portrayed the cigar as having, but nonetheless, it was a good cigar.

If anyone is interested in the protest, there are photos in my albums. I'd like to do the same thing next year, except nationwide..... but that's another thread.

Good smokin'

PG


----------



## HMMWV

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Couldn't help myself. Mike's Cigar "Cigar Guy Sampler":

Oliva Series V Churchill Extra 7x52
Cohiba Churchill 7x49
Montecristo Churchill 7x40
Siglo Limited Reserve VII 7x48
Cuba Aliados Toro 6x52

Went with the 5 of each for $71.95 ($5 s/h) at $3.60 each couldn't say no.


----------



## HMMWV

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

^ I meant 4 of each.


----------



## Chuffy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



JakeDPR said:


> The censorship is a short word for adult entertainment, guess its not allowed lol:nerd:


Naw, you just mis-spelled it. Proper spelling is: "pr0n" :tease:


----------



## Blacklog_angler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack Camacho Triple Maduro's, Love maddies so been waiting a while to try these.


----------



## Blacklog_angler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> Wasn't me :mischief:
> 
> Just picked this up at my B&M. First 1926


Very nice! I'm sure you will enjoy.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I picked up one of Altadis' new cigars from my B&M, the Warlock Belicoso by Omar Ortez for around 7.40$ before tax.


----------



## marked

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This arrived today.... $12.98 on Monster Mashup. Sorry for the image quality. I took these with the camera on my phone, which sucks. I bought rechargable batteries for my digital camera, but the charge only lasts for about 20-25 pictures.


----------



## jimbo1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Padron 1964 for my B-Day in afew weeks, and a AF Anejo #46 for X-Mas, both first trys
gotta love the holidays
:biggrin1:


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



marked said:


> This arrived today.... $12.98 on Monster Mashup. Sorry for the image quality. I took these with the camera on my phone, which sucks. I bought rechargable batteries for my digital camera, but the charge only lasts for about 20-25 pictures.


Damn a Padron 45th for $12.98!!! Lol I like the color of the ashtray.


----------



## shaguar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PadillaGuy said:


> Hmmm.... picked up 3 CAO La Traviata naturals and 3 of the maduros. Haven't tried the latter yet.. Also grabbed 2 Nub Habanos and a Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary robusto. Got all of these from a B&M in Madison after the protest....
> 
> I smoked the Patel at the shop with a fellow Puffer, Ted, who joined us at the protest. Very nice cigar. I would call it a "deep, rich maduro smoke with medium/full flavor and a consistent profile." For me, the 15th was a nice smoke, solid, tasty but not overly complex. I didn't appreciate any of the "spice" the owner portrayed the cigar as having, but nonetheless, it was a good cigar.
> 
> If anyone is interested in the protest, there are photos in my albums. I'd like to do the same thing next year, except nationwide..... but that's another thread.
> 
> Good smokin'
> 
> PG


How much did you pay for the traviata's and the nub's.. ?


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Grabbed a
Camacho Liberty 2010
Ashton VSG Corona Gorda (smoked)
CAO La Traviata Corona Gorda (for my friend inwhich he smoked)


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Continuing with my love of all things Oliva. Picked these up at a B&M that I hadn't been to in over a year. They remodeled and cut their cigar choices in half. But they still give LEO's discounts. Picked up the two for $13.00, which is 8 bucks cheaper than sticker, not counting tax.


----------



## Cigarjim

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

$338 bucks worth from Cigarbid......WOOHOO!

jim


----------



## Bunker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I grabbed a fiver of Oliva Serie O Maduro Torpedos from the Monster and topped it off with a single La Riqueza #2 and a Pandron Anny Exclusivo


----------



## mavmech13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## jdfutureman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Oliva master blends torpedo, 5 Tempus torpedos, 5 Prensado robustos and half a dozen Ruinations!

I also picked up my first Diesel Unholy Cocktail and looking forward to it

I'm a happy camper


----------



## shaguar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got this..!! Beautiful day in Chicago, perfect time to lite it up ..
1) Liga Privada No 9 Robusto
2) Joya De Nicaragua Azarosa
3) Alec Bradley Prensado Corona Gorda
4) LFD Ligero L 400
5) Don Pepin Garcia Black Edition 1970


----------



## kp_church

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just went to the B & M for more lighter fluid and ended up buying the last 3 2003 Tat Con's . Had to ask when they were going to get any thing in, they were in the back humidor. Don't know why they didn't have them out?

I do need to find more of the Monte Mini's. Everyone is sold out


----------



## Dando

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



shaguar said:


> Just got this..!! Beautiful day in Chicago, perfect time to lite it up ..
> 1) Liga Privada No 9 Robusto
> 2) Joya De Nicaragua Azarosa
> 3) Alec Bradley Prensado Corona Gorda
> 4) LFD Ligero L 400
> 5) Don Pepin Garcia Black Edition 1970


You can't go wrong with that recipe CUZ. Enjoy your cigars and the weekend.

Dando


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Fuente Don Carlos #3 (smoked)
Illusione Epernay La Ferme (smoked) good with a Mimosa
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Robusto (smoked with video review to post soon)
Camacho Select (I think) Churchill
Got a free Zino Platinum Pudge from the shop owner. Thanks Paul!!


----------



## c-poc

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 - Bundle of Padilla Achilles Torpedo
1 - 5 pk of RP Sun Grown Toro
1 - 5 pk of Partagas Spanish Rosados

Some of my go-to favorites


----------



## hope4par

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thebayratt said:


> Fuente Don Carlos #3 (smoked)
> Illusione Epernay La Ferme (smoked) good with a Mimosa
> La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Robusto (smoked with video review to post soon)
> Camacho Select (I think) Churchill
> Got a free Zino Platinum Pudge from the shop owner. Thanks Paul!!


did you like the La Aroma de Cuba as much as I did?


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Restoring my faith in cbid:

Lot #: 963484 
Lot Title: Man O' War Torpedo (Single) 
Your Winning Quantity: 10 
Your Current Winning Bid: $3.00

:dance::woohoo:


----------



## Mutombo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a box of Tatuaje Noellas on cbid for $127!


----------



## Chuffy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Mutombo said:


> Picked up a box of Tatuaje Noellas on cbid for $127!


Score! I love those things!


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Jaime Garcia Reservas:

2 Toro
2 Petit Robusto


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



hope4par said:


> did you like the La Aroma de Cuba as much as I did?


ehhh.... the EE was better to me. But try the Mi Amor with an Almond joy...... thats the best pairing. its better with the cocnut, almond, and chocolate seperated though.


----------



## DustinFuente

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A few Tatuaje's, a few Opus X Fuente Fuente's, and and Opus X Perfection A


----------



## SeanL

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Which Tats did you get?


----------



## Litedave

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Ashton VSG's Torpedos. Got a deal and it will take me a couple of years to smoke em. They are so, so good with more age. Like most cigars get better with time.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked this up for $22 on the devil site. I love the Serie V!


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

AF Hemingway Signature Sungrown

Bundle of Vintage 92' Petit Corona's

Hair? Three cigars had what appears to be hair sticking out of the foot about 1-2 inches?


----------



## Mr_mich

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

i need to post a picture but don't have one available so here is what i got. 

4 Opus X belicose XXX
2 Opus X XXX
4 My Father Le bijou 
1 Padron 1926 - 40 year aniversary Maduro
1 Jaime Garcia - Resereva Especial
1 - Olivia series V

I


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5'er - Diesel Unlimited d.5

5'er - Puros Indios Viejo Maduro


----------



## PDV

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up 10 Oliva MB3s for $47.95 on Holt's High Noon Special.


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PDV said:


> Picked up 10 Oliva MB3s for $47.95 on Holt's High Noon Special.


I saw that one. A great deal - hat's off to you!!!


----------



## jdfutureman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PDV said:


> Picked up 10 Oliva MB3s for $47.95 on Holt's High Noon Special.


Wow that's an awesome deal. I scooped 4 of them on cbid for 6 ea and thought I did good. Ha
I also snagged an Ashton ESG, my first.


----------



## Wiseguy1982

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I really need to try a MB3 I think...layball:


----------



## Tuxguy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> Hair? Three cigars had what appears to be hair sticking out of the foot about 1-2 inches?


That's just a wick to help light it


----------



## Bunker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Perdomo Habano Petit Coronas - I don't like little cigars but don't like tossing half a Robusto because it is too freaking cold out. I am hoping a few months in the box will make these palatable by January.


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Frodo said:


> I saw that one. A great deal - hat's off to you!!!


I love the Master Blends 3 torpedos! What a fantastic cigar. If you watch, you might be able to pick them up for "free" from CI when they run their "buy two for 35 and get a 5 pack free sale." I've picked up 15 MB's this way and some other nice 5 packs. Usually the two cigars aren't as good as the 5-ers' but the price works out...

Good smokin'
PG


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> Hair? Three cigars had what appears to be hair sticking out of the foot about 1-2 inches?


The "hair" that you have found looks like a fiber from a palm to me. I've found this once or twice when a stray fiber from the tercios the tobacco is aged in sneaks into the finished produce. It shouldn't affect the smoke at all and like mentioned earlier might make a good wick!

Now, those Camacho Pre-Embargos.... outstanding smoke! I got a three-box as a Christmas gift last year and smoked the first about three weeks ago. Even though the Cuban tobacco may only comprise a small portion of the filler blend, it certainly comes through in this smoke... My advice... let them rest a good while and then smoke them slowly with two of your best buds... They will be forever in your debt!

Smoke less, smoke well,

PG


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Padilla GOLDEN BEARS 5er!!! I LOVE THIS CIGAR!!!!:dude::dude:\

ESV 91 Prestigo 2nds 5er

Gurkha Empire Series I 5er


----------



## bodia

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My Father Limited Edition 2010 - Toro. Was fortunate enough to spend 2 hours talking about whiskey, tobacco and baseball with Don Pepin Garcia (through an interpreter) at an event at a local cigar shop 2 weeks ago. What a treat that was. The wife just rolled her eyes when I got home and told her about my adventure. Some people.....


----------



## Turtle

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bodia said:


> My Father Limited Edition 2010 - Toro. Was fortunate enough to spend 2 hours talking about whiskey, tobacco and baseball with Don Pepin Garcia (through an interpreter) at an event at a local cigar shop 2 weeks ago. What a treat that was. The wife just rolled her eyes when I got home and told her about my adventure. Some people.....


I just got one too! Didn't get to chat with DPG though - that comes with the purchase of the cigar?


----------



## DeeSkank

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I went a bit overboard the other day. I think I'm done buying until next year lol










Diesel Unholy Cocktail box
Diesel Unlimited d.5 box
+Diesel Smash Pack upgrade
+free Man O War Sampler
Xikar 009 Punch


----------



## Blacklog_angler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Wiseguy1982 said:


> I really need to try a MB3 I think...layball:


You definitley need to try one as they are quite good.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a box of DCM#4's w/ five DC#3's, a shirt, and a hat.

The Maestra Liga 3 (MB3) are phenomenal cigars, IMO they're better than the MB1's.


----------



## Wigwam_Motel

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

lucky enough to see invoice on theses, a box of 12 on invoice with state taxes is like $85. Retailers are wanting too much for the my father LE's.


----------



## Surfer24

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just won "The Nub Club 358 Cigar Sampler" for 13$ +shipping on Cigar Auctioneer. 
*2* Nub Cameroon 358 Natural (3 3/4 x 58 ) 
*2* Nub Connecticut 358 Natural (3 3/4 x 58 ) 
*2* Nub Habano 358 Natural (3 3/4 x 58 )


----------



## ninersfan

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Tatuaje 7th Reserva and a box of The Face - yeah, yeah, I'm a sucker, what can I say?


----------



## d_day

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a Drew Estates Egg, and a couple of Illusione HL Maduros.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Placed an order for 3 pack of Sultans, looking forward to giving them a try!

Always wanted to try The Egg, might need to pick one up.


----------



## hope4par

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My Father #1
La Flor Dominicana 400 Cabinet Oscuro
La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor
Camacho Conerico (CT Broadleaf)

-still experimenting w/different wrappers


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

NICE!!! :whoo:



DeeSkank said:


> I went a bit overboard the other day. I think I'm done buying until next year lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diesel Unholy Cocktail box
> Diesel Unlimited d.5 box
> +Diesel Smash Pack upgrade
> +free Man O War Sampler
> Xikar 009 Punch


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped by my local B&M today and picked up an Oliva G and a Nub Maduro. I'm still figuring out what I like. Out on the patio smoking the Nub now and I really enjoy it. May have to track down a Nub sampler and try the other varieties.


----------



## seyer0686

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well, this was probably about two weeks ago at this point. I have no B&M near me, but recently one of the "smoke shops" near me have started advertising that they have "premium cigars." After making my way past all the "tobacco accessories," I found the 5x5 humidor. Surprisingly, the hygrometer read 70% and there was no signs of mold and the cigars seemed to be in decent shape. They had a box of Oliva O's, a box of Camachos, and about 15 boxes of a house blend in various sizes and wrappers I grabbed one each of a maduro and corojo 6x60 sticks and a Camacho Idontknowwhatitwas for about 20 bucks. They're resting right now and will take the test in another couple weeks. I have no hopes for their house blend.


----------



## tdkimer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked them up yesterday. The B&M in my hometown was one of the 13, I just had to do it...


----------



## eljimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tdkimer said:


> Just picked them up yesterday. The B&M in my hometown was one of the 13, I just had to do it...


Nice pick up! Trying to track some down for myself.


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

In Tampa for a wedding this week. Stopped by TampaSweethearts and picked these up. Also met Arturo Fuente Jr. Very nice man... Not a typical B&M, more like a walkup window. When they asked were I was from (I had an Ohio State shirt on), I said Columbus. They asked if I wanted to come into the back and look at the humidors - couldn't pass that up. After that, the wife and I went to Columbia to eat. Fantastic food. Sorry for the quality, camera phone...


----------



## jdfutureman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I found an Illusione #2 yesterday and was very excited. It was the first time I've ever laid my eyes on it.


----------



## rus_bro

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## jdfutureman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Rusty nice pickup. I've got one of those Diesel's in there on the top right. Here is what just landed today from cbid! :biggrin: 
I've got to slow down but I couldn't resist they're all very high on my personal list. I went a little overboard on Master Blends but I plan to park some of these babies for quite a while. This will be my first diesel UC.
Here's the quick phone shot. :cell:
Now I'm really jonesing to light one up:woohoo:


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow John, that's a really serious pick-up!!! And I believe the MB3s were only a limited production run. If true, it's get 'em while you can...


----------



## jdfutureman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Frodo said:


> Wow John, that's a really serious pick-up!!! And I believe the MB3s were only a limited production run. If true, it's get 'em while you can...


I recently brought my old humidor back into operation so I felt compelled to start filling it up!


----------



## JakeDPR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just grabbed the Camacho 5 Star Sampler over on Cbid, been wanting to try the corojo for a while now.


----------



## Tuxguy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## jdfutureman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



JakeDPR said:


> I just grabbed the Camacho 5 Star Sampler over on Cbid, been wanting to try the corojo for a while now.


I was eyeing that up that's a nice pack. Enjoy!


----------



## Dr. Z

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My latest purchase... Haha... Well. Technically my latest purchase is a single Robusto cigar for 4.50$ (very tasty)

However, just prior to that, I purchased a new 100ct humidor (5 Vegas Century Humidor from CigarsIntl.com on the MMAO Program, 60$) A Blazer Spitfire torch for 50$ (It was a little 'spensive, but so worth it.) and a Xikar Xi3 with Beachwood grips (I really wanted the Amboina, but they didn't have it in-shop, and it costs more online... Maybe I'll pick it up next year.) which ran me around 80$. Lastly I picked up two cans of Vector butane

The first three were pricey, but they're all exceptional, so I'm satisfied!


----------



## chaone

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

one box each of RP Fusion & Fusion II
One box of Diesel Unlimited
A 10 Pk. of RP Patel Bros


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just won my first auction on C-Bid :biggrin:

CAO Italia 5 pack 

Now I hope I can win a Brazilia as well, been wanting to try these.


----------



## Nate G

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just won a 5 pack of Padilla Miami Toro's. 

I've had a couple churchills that I thoroughly enjoyed. Looking forward to these.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of MOW Ruination , a box of La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte , & a box of MOW Special Edition Figurados!!!!!


----------



## Bunker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> A box of MOW Ruination , a box of *La Herencia Cubana* Oscuro Fuerte , & a box of MOW Special Edition Figurados!!!!!


I grabbed a fiver of these myself, I have read some nice reviews


----------



## Blacklog_angler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

4 Oliva V
5 Camacho 11/18 Maddies
2 Fuente Anejo's #49


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Opus petite lancero 
1 Opus perfection V (i think)
1 My Father #2
1 El Triunfadfor
1 LFD Air Bender
1 Cruzado Marelas


----------



## Fury556

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought a few of the house blend cigars from my local b&m and splurged a bit and bought a LFD Air Bender. :ss

If the Air Bender is 1/2 as good as the reviews I've read this should be a good one. As for the house blend, they were cheap, supposedly made by Diamond Crown. :noidea:


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a delivery from CI yesterday. 
5 Vegas Historical Collection:
3 Gold Maduros
3 Gold
3 Classic
2 Cask Strength
2 Series 'A'
1 Miami M5
1 Triple-A
1 Limitada 2010

Also picked up the following singles:
1 Oliva G
1 CAO Gold Maduro
1 Indian Tabac Super Fuerte
1 Nub Conn 460
1 Nub Mad 460
1 Partagas Black
1 RP Vintage 1992

Pretty exciting stuff. My first large order.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just won a 5er of CAO Brazilia! So that will be here next week along with the Italia!

Cant wait to try them out!


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yesterday I picked up two of the new Mac Cru Royale's a toro and a robusto from my B&M; they're tantamount to cross blends of T52's, Cain F's, and Cruzado's. They are that good and at a nominal pricepoint, far superior than the last full production creation out of General Cigars, blended by the Maestro of the leaf, Benji Menendez. They are most certainly not the medium body they're being touted to possess, they are however most definitely full in body, and and medium-full in strength. I've yet to decide which of the four offerings I'll be doing a review on for one of the weeks in November; though it with be either in the first or second week, along with an oldie and a goodie, the Onyx Torbusto, an Omar Ortez Original Puro Maduro Short Belicoso, and quite possibly closing with one of the Spec Ops' double coronas (which reminds me, I still need to get an allen wrench set to disassemble my knife in order to check the the blank portion of the knife for an indicating markers regarding the steel classification as well as the manufacturer/fabricator).

Anybody out there able to tell me if I should consider snagging up one of the two-thousand Jose & Jaime Garcia LE sets? are they worth it, or am I better off going with a box of MF's and a box of Le Bijous?


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

ckay if you were not a fellow NYer I would say I hate you right now LOL!'

Nice pickup brother, enjoy them!


----------



## havanajohn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ha ha. Thats a great looking box, Chris.


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thanks John, the interior looks great also!


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'll say it then...I hate you....:biggrin1: not to mention the 2 boxes in the background. Drac's and another box of skull and bone.

I also made a trip to a not so local B&M, since I live in nowheresville.

The moontrance will be the first infused I've ever had and they seem to get decent reviews so I figured I'd try them. The two king fuente's and the liberty's are so dry they are almost cracking. It will take them a good while to be ready : ( The others are nice but still into the fridge they go. Love the ring on the macanudo, and I can't wait to try the drew dirts. Had to pick up a couple more short stories since they had them.


----------



## 3r1ck

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Limited Edition Lancero Collection from CI. Also got a Palio cutter!


Various singles from B&M.


----------



## Chico57

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just split a box of Padron Family Reserve 46 Yr. Maduros with a friend.


----------



## Dr. Z

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up some more pipe tobacco -For when I don't have the time for a real smoke - A new pipe tool, and some cleaners from a local tobacconist... Soon, however, I'll be buying two, maybe three, of the individually coffined My Father's by Pepin. I love the My Fathers, and that'll give me a chance to indulge in one, and age the others


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Illusione Epernay Domenicos 
Camcho Triple Maduro Robusto
Room 101 Robusto 305
2 - Viaje Platino Lancero
J Fuego Delirium Lancero
Los Blancos NINE Lancero
2- Tat Blacks
3- Viaje Skull & Bones (new)
4 - El Triunfador Lanceros (old blend)
Illusione Holy Lance
La Aurora 107 Lancero
Nosotros Robusto
Gifted:
Nestor Miranda Domincano 
Camacho Corojo
Oliveros


----------



## hope4par

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Remedios 92 Torpedo and Remedios 95 Maduro--saw these at JR's and just had to buy since it is my last name! The only thing that could be better is if they are good! They'll make great gifts no matter what.


----------



## smokinpeace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Finally got in my box of The Face.


----------



## d_day

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Two AB Tempus laceros, two AB Prensado box press, and one toast across america set.


----------



## bigmike7685

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just got these last week:rotfl:

box of 12 Macanudo vintage 97 maduro which smell awesome haven't smoked one yet but cant wait.

3 pack of diesal unlimited great cigar


----------



## louistogie

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

S&B!!!


----------



## Vicini

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Latest purchase box of 5 vegas gold

Any Idea where in So Cal a person could find Skull and Bones?


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Vicini said:


> Any Idea where in So Cal a person could find Skull and Bones?


Best luck/idea is to get your name on the next release's waiting list that comming out at the end of the year.


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Is that fact or are people confusing the next release with the Holiday Blend?


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ckay said:


> Is that fact or are people confusing the next release with the Holiday Blend?


I was told by one and read on another place (not a 100% pure source). It sould be a Santa & Bones release or a Turkey & Bones, who knows.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a Joya De Nicaragua Antano Consol---Never had one smoking it tonight for my Titans on Monday Night Football

and a Tat Reserva (one of my favs!!!):smoke::smoke:


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Came today!


----------



## mavmech13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



EricF said:


> Came today!


Lucky! (in best Napoleon Dynamite voice) :smoke:


----------



## bas

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Did a little shopping today to make myself feel better.

Torano Single Region
2 CAO Brazilia
2 Padron vitolas
Zino Platinum
EP Carrillo Short Run
Nestor Miranda Special Selection
2 vitola Oliva G Maduro


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bottle of Ron Zacapa XO :whoo:

5er- Diesel Unlimited

5er- Indios Puros Maduro

5er- Petit Tatuaje Reserva


----------



## ShaunB

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



EricF said:


> Came today!


Where the hell did you find these?!


----------



## preston

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

box of padron #2 and an opus x cigar in a bottle... looking forward to a weekend to hit the bottle and cigar up. kind of thinking of looking for a food pairing maybe some cheeses or whatever if there are suggestions


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box of Cusano 18 Double Connecticut Robusto
40x 5 Vegas Classic Corona


----------



## JakeDPR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just ordered CI's full flavor taster pack. I look forward to trying some new smokes.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Busy few days with the devil site delivering. Got 2 more deliveries coming in the next two days. 
*I picked up my first box*








*A Padron 88 Sampler which has a 2000,3000,4000,5000 and an Anniversario Exclusivo, all in Maduro*








*Got a MoW 5-er, a 5-er of Tatuaje Miami Petit and 2 Torano Fortress in the Cannon size.*








*And lastly I think I went a bit overboard with the Cains and Nubs...
10 pack of Nub Maduro and Cain Maduro. 5 each of Cain Nub Habano, Cain Nub Maduro and Cain F. *


----------



## barryowens

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

- Padilla Hybrid bundle 
- Box of La Perla Habana Morados.


----------



## criracer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

*Just Arrived Yesterday*

Skull & Bones

El Triunfador Lancero

Anejo Sampler

Origen Originals


----------



## WhoDat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> Bottle of Ron Zacapa XO :whoo:
> 
> 5er- Diesel Unlimited
> 
> 5er- Indios Puros Maduro
> 
> 5er- Petit Tatuaje Reserva


That's a fine bottle of rum!!!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a few 5 packs on C-Bid, I think I did ok, first purchases made with them, shipping on Thursday.

CAO Brazilia Samba, CAO Italia Ciao - $19 ea
CAO American Sampler (4 sticks) - $19
CAO Italia Piccolo Tin - $7 got these for a friend to try.


----------



## COYOTE JLR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Diesels and 3 Skull and Bones


----------



## d_day

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of WOAM.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Another good day from the UPS Man...
Got a 15 pack DPG sampler with 3 Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generoso, 3 Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979, 3 La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial No. 5, 3 San Cristobal Clasico, and 3 Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles.








Got a 5 Vegas Box Pressed 15 pack sampler with 5 Vegas Classic, Gold, Cask Strength, Miami, and A Series. Also got a 5-er of 5 Vegas Miami Knuckles and 4 Gold Maduros








Got a 12 pack sampler from RP including 4 each of RP Signature Series, Fusion and Fusion MM








Also got a 5 pack of Devil's Weed, the Jerez size. Heard pretty good things about these especially for the price. 








and lastly picked these up off the WTS from tebone673


----------



## hope4par

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cain F
Casa Magna Colorado
Alec Bradley Tempus

I thought good choices for my continued sampling... :ss


----------



## BDog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Tatuaje Monster Series #3 " THE FACE" Dressed Box of 13. A B & M I frequent had 2 boxes for 2 hours before they sold out. The first was purchased internally so they really only had one of the full dressed boxes. Gotta get my Halloween smokes ya know!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Picked up a few 5 packs on C-Bid, I think I did ok, first purchases made with them, shipping on Thursday.
> 
> CAO Brazilia Samba, CAO Italia Ciao - $19 ea
> CAO American Sampler (4 sticks) - $19
> CAO Italia Piccolo Tin - $7 got these for a friend to try.


You did pretty good. I enjoy all 3 CAO Country Series.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a CAO Gold Sampler and an LFD Bouble Ligero. I am slowly collecting a lot of the Cigars I have heard of around hear. I love this hobby!


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jspilon said:


> 1 box of Cusano 18 Double Connecticut Robusto
> 40x 5 Vegas Classic Corona


The 5 Vegas sold out before my order went through  I ordered a box of Nica Libre Principe instead.


----------



## louistogie

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



COYOTE JLR said:


> Box of Diesels and 3 Skull and Bones


Time for a upgrade. Make a tub-i-dor.


----------



## mavmech13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a 300ct humi coming in soon. Now I have the problem of filling it....:madgrin:


----------



## UGA07

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mavmech13 said:


> Got a 300ct humi coming in soon. Now I have the problem of filling it....:madgrin:


Problem? What problem? :biggrin1:


----------



## maxwell62

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Don Pepin Garcia [ Espinosa y Ortega ] toro, recieved four today. Still have three of them left to smoke. Ah,that one of the four finished a few hours ago was just so fine.


----------



## mike91LX

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just picked up 13 opus power rangers for UNDER MSRP with no tax at my local b+M. also picked up an illusione mk and 88


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a box of Camacho Connecticut and a new 400 count humidor. Although now I wish I would have grabbed two boxes...

Good smokin'
PG


----------



## rus_bro

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

















rb


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PadillaGuy said:


> Just picked up a box of Camacho Connecticut and a new 400 count humidor. Although now I wish I would have grabbed two boxes...
> 
> Good smokin'
> PG


Should have bought two humis methinks Marty. LOL :dude:

Rusty: Brazilias......... :lock1::yo::thumb:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A few empty cigar boxes for the wineador.


----------



## Codename47

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

It only took 8 days to get to Europe :clap2:


----------



## Bunker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of JDN Antano Churchills - they should be just right in time for Spring


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A Cameroon box press NUB yesterday...

And a couple sticks of The Face today...


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went back to J. Sheperd's today to pick up a couple of boxes and a few singles. Very excited about all these cigars. Jason threw in a Penar(version slipping my mind right now) and an Alec Bradley Presado. Bought 2 of The Faces in singles, and 2 Illusione 88 along with the 2 boxes.


































Also have to add that these are my first 2 box purchases.


----------



## Habano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yuummmmmmy!!


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

David I'm so envious of you right now! Nice pick up!


----------



## TheLurch

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

party shorts and some JLP cremas...


----------



## Habano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> David I'm so envious of you right now! Nice pick up!


Thank you Joshua. I was very lucky to get this sampler.


----------



## bouncintiga

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

holy smokes david AWESOME pick up

2nd from the right, is that a seleccion reserva?


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Last pickups for a while... Got a 100ct Humi off C-Bid for about $30. Beads are on their way and the Xikar Hygro is calibrating now!
























Also picked up 4 MoW Runinations and a couple different 5-Vegas Series A.








Lastly, snagged 4 Patel Bros. Singles and 2 Liga Privada #9 Singles.


----------



## Habano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bouncintiga said:


> holy smokes david AWESOME pick up
> 
> 2nd from the right, is that a seleccion reserva?


That is correct sir and it's the Robusto size.


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



















Today's pick-up!:whoo:


----------



## southsider

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a box of Gurkha Micro-Batch Liga VH-7.


----------



## Mr_mich

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just won 2 5pack on C-bid

5 cain robusto
5 CAO Brazilia Samba


----------



## Tman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I went a little crazy last week 

-The Alhambra Imperfect Humidor from Cheaphumidors
-Box of Tatuaje Havana VI Artistas
-5 pack of CAO Brazil Gol
-2 Cabaiguan Guapos RX
*-*2 La Riqueza No. 3 Maduro
*-*2 Tatuaje Cojonu 2009 Maduro
-2 Tatuaje Havana VI Artistas
-2 Tatuaje Series P P4 Churchill
-5 pack of Cabaiguan Robusto Extra
-5 pack of 601 Habano Oscuro (Green) Tronco
-5 pack of Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Robusto
-Personal Ashtray
-*Xikar EX Windproof Flame Cigar Lighter* (This thing is sweeeeet!)

Here are some pics of the purchase! :yo:





































I feel so giddy right now! :whoo:​


----------



## bouncintiga

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tman said:


> I went a little crazy last week
> 
> -The Alhambra Imperfect Humidor from Cheaphumidors
> -Box of Tatuaje Havana VI Artistas
> -5 pack of CAO Brazil Gol
> -2 Cabaiguan Guapos RX
> *-*2 La Riqueza No. 3 Maduro
> *-*2 Tatuaje Cojonu 2009 Maduro
> -2 Tatuaje Havana VI Artistas
> -2 Tatuaje Series P P4 Churchill
> -5 pack of Cabaiguan Robusto Extra
> -5 pack of 601 Habano Oscuro (Green) Tronco
> -5 pack of Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Robusto
> -Personal Ashtray
> -*Xikar EX Windproof Flame Cigar Lighter* (This thing is sweeeeet!)
> 
> I feel so giddy right now! :whoo:​


Awesome man! enjoy!


----------



## seanboii

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

It's not quite the haul I hoped for. But it'll hold me over until I find employment again. :biggrin:

Oliva V Belicoso
Padron 3000 Maduro
CAO World sampler
Drew Estate Natural sampler
Brick House sampler


----------



## DBCcigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice snag!


----------



## Wombozie

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Liga Privada t52 Belicoso
CAO Columbia Robusto
Don Pepin Sampler from CI

Can't go to crazy this week ha.


----------



## cubanrob19

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a couple of Jaime Garcias ... Been wanted Robert those, I've heard good reviews! And I'm a big fan of anything DPG & My Father


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Had to get the oil changed on "The Bus" which takes me past one of the better B&M's in Milwaukee (as far as selection) and picked up...

2 Baccarat Luchadores (for a friend visiting that likes sweet smokes)
2 Legendario figurados
4 Macanudo Vintage Reserva 2010
2 Illusione 888
2 Jaime Garcia Special Reserve robustos
2 My Father Le Bijou short robustos

Let everyone sit for a few weeks to level out and away we go!

Happy smokin'

PG


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



> My Father Le Bijou short robustos


I love those things!!!
Went to a shop that had them to get some more, but they had closed up. Apparently the owner was selling fauxhibas from behind the counter. :moony:


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Last night from my B&M, a box of Perdomo Gran Cru Connecticut Torpedoes.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

It was delivery day at my house.










10 box of The Face
a My Father Limited Edition
2 Viaje 50/50 Reds, a #2 and a #3
fiver of Cabaiguan Robusto Extras
CAO Commemorativo box, 7 cigars & a dvd.




























I'm pretty excited about this haul, but it has got my humis completely busting at the seems.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice haul, what a delivery!

Nice start to your weekend.


----------



## hope4par

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Revisiting old favorites:

Fuente Hemingway Classic
RP Vintage 1990
RP Decade


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

On its way from cbid right now is a 5'er of RYJ Bullys. On my way home I stopped by the B&M and grabbed an Oliva V and an RP The Edge. The V is resting and I'm smoking the Edge right now, which unfortunately has some draw issues and keeps tunneling. Very disappointing. Guess I learned my lesson: let them rest before smoking. Maybe I'll dig in my humi for something else.


----------



## miken1967

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Pack of Drew Estate Natural Dirt Torpedo


----------



## Bunker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Anejo 48s and a Tat Red Tubo


----------



## ignite223

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Tatuaje The Face


----------



## southsider

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Rocky Patel Edge Battalion


----------



## JakeDPR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn this slope, I just bought another 50 count humidor(16 bucks on the devil site), a 5 pack of Diesel UC, I am also bidding on a 10 pack of Cain Nub Habanos, and am grabbing a Gurkha 5 pack on CI's Gurkha Gorge Fest deal. I grabbed a new cutter too. Must...Stop.....Bidding....


----------



## russ812

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ronson Jetlite (2) Ronson Comet (3 pack)
$4.59 for one and $2.99 for a 3 pack respectively, at CVS in Philly.

Also 2 8GB PNY flash drives for $12.99/ea. - on sale atm @ Staples B&M.


----------



## Cigary

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

From Cigar Auctioneer: Rocky Patel Edge Robusto 
1 BOX 20 Maduro 5 x 52
1 BOX of Capoeira Aluno

CONSUEGRA #15 1 BOX


----------



## hope4par

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

14 RP Torpedos on cbid for $39.50 -- how do you beat that?!


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

tomorrows CI deal of the day 16 sticks for 30$ and a 5 pack of Oliva V series. SWEEEET!


----------



## BDog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 EP Carrillo Short Runs - Super smoke!
2 Liga Privada T-52 Belicoso's
2 Viaje 50/50's Red
1 Dirty Rat
Not a purchase , but I picked up 2 Tatuaje "Dracs" in trade.

Wish I could leave trader feedback , but I think I dont have enough posts or some other criteria is not met?


----------



## Fury556

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Punch London Club
5 Punch London Club Maduro


----------



## louistogie

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Haul from the last week.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



louistogie said:


> Haul from the last week.


That's pretty much my dream purchase.... damn bills!:smoke2:


----------



## constant tilt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I am not allowed to talk on the forums about my purchase but there were some bones and faces involved.


----------



## Nate G

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

So, I'm sure opinions vary on 'em, but I've heard good things about the 5 Vegas line. And they're fairly cheap. So, I figured that's a possibly winning combo that would warrant checking into.

So I got me a 5 Vegas Historical Collection;

3 - 5 Vegas Classic Torpedo (6" x 54)
3 - 5 Vegas Gold Robusto (5" x 50)
3 - 5 Vegas Gold Maduro Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - 5 Vegas Cask-Strength Toro (6" x 52)
2 - 5 Vegas Series 'A' Archetype (6" x 50)
1 - 5 Vegas Limitada 2010 Belicoso (6.25" x 52)
1 - 5 Vegas Triple-A (5" x 56)
1 - 5 Vegas Miami 'M5' (5.5" x 55)

and a 5 Vegas Fifty-Fives Tin;

3 - 5 Vegas Classic Fifty Five (5.5" x 55)
3 - 5 Vegas Gold Series Double Nickel (5.5" x 55)
2 - 5 Vegas Miami 'M5' (5.5" x 55)
2 - 5 Vegas Series 'A' Apotheosis (5.5" x 55)

And I've enjoyed my Padilla Maimi's so I picked up a 5 pack of the toro's, and got a tin to check out thier other lines.

Padilla Greatest Hit's Tin;

- Padilla Miami Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Padilla Series '68 Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Padilla Signature 1932 Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Padilla Obsidian Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Padilla Achilles Robusto (5" x 50)

Obviously, none of these are super-premiums. But, I'm looking forward to checking them out. :rockon:

Oh and at just over $80 shipped for 41 smokes, it's a pretty decent deal I think.


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I dunno Nathen. That Padilla 1932 is considered a pretty good cigar by folks with a lot more smoking experiance than me...


----------



## WhoDat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Padron Londres, 601 Blue Label Torpedo


----------



## shuckins

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I've lost my damn mind. Just received a 5'er of RYJ Bully's from the devil site, and have 5'ers of Diesel Unlimited, RP Vintage 2nds and Nub Habanos on their way (devil site again) and a 10 of RP Vintage Churchills coming from CI (good price right now in their Halloween deals section). I have 25 damn sticks on their way to me currently. I need to turn off the internet so I stop spending money.


----------



## perry7762

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

oh nooooooooo. shuckins is buyin stuff!!!!!!!! head for the hills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shuckins

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



perry7762 said:


> oh nooooooooo. shuckins is buyin stuff!!!!!!!! head for the hills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol...it's true,i haven't been buying anything lately!
too many mixed reviews on these,gotta see for myself...


----------



## bnbtobacco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Loving these beauties:

1 Box of Camacho Corojo
1 Box of Macanudo Maduro

Not much space left in my humidor..time to get another one! Or should I just wait for Christmas? Does anyone feel like sending me a Christmas present? You can check Santa's list, been a good girl since ummm..since I woke up this morning?


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got back from the local B&M... Picked up a Serie V 2009 Maduro, LFD Air Bender, JdN Antano, Kristoff Maduro, Punch UpperCut, CAO Brazilia, and a Perdomo Patriarch. Also got the Nub Ashtray for $20.


----------



## d_day

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up an LFD chisel sampler pack. It has five chsiels, 1 each of Ligero, Double Ligero, Double Legero Maduro, Cameroon Cabinet, and Coronado. The last two apparently are only available in this sampler.

Also picked up LFD's maduro sampler pack, and an LFD air bender chisel.


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



shuckins said:


>


Awesome pick up Ron! How does it smoke?


----------



## HydroRaven

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got a "sampler" that consist of 2 of each of Cohiba Siglo II, HdM Epicure No. 2, Montecristo No. 2, Partagas series D No. 4 and RyJ Exhibicion No. 4. With a little rest, it should keep me happy for some time.


----------



## JakeDPR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Gurkha Signature 101 Maduros
5 Sancho Panza Double Maduros


----------



## Surfer24

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today I bought a Xikar Digital Hygrometer and CAO Moontrance just to try an infused cigar.


----------



## mike91LX

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just picked up a box of dirty rats


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Surfer24 said:


> CAO Moontrance just to try an infused cigar.


Tabboo used to sell these at closeout prices - about $1.25 a stick.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Box Ashton Cabinet Crystal 
1 Box AF Royal Salute
1 Box AF Double Chateau
1 Box AF Cuban Corona
1 Box AF Chateau Fuente
Now I need a place to put them....anyone want to hold on to them for me?:couch2:


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> 1 Box Ashton Cabinet Crystal
> 1 Box AF Royal Salute
> 1 Box AF Double Chateau
> 1 Box AF Cuban Corona
> 1 Box AF Chateau Fuente
> Now I need a place to put them....anyone want to hold on to them for me?:couch2:


Let me guess - you kinda like Fuente...


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Nate G said:


> So, I'm sure opinions vary on 'em, but I've heard good things about the 5 Vegas line. And they're fairly cheap. So, I figured that's a possibly winning combo that would warrant checking into.
> 
> And I've enjoyed my Padilla Maimi's so I picked up a 5 pack of the toro's, and got a tin to check out thier other lines.
> 
> Padilla Greatest Hit's Tin;
> 
> - Padilla Miami Robusto (5" x 50)
> 2 - Padilla Series '68 Robusto (5" x 50)
> 2 - Padilla Signature 1932 Robusto (5" x 50)
> 2 - Padilla Obsidian Robusto (5" x 50)
> 2 - Padilla Achilles Robusto (5" x 50)
> 
> Obviously, none of these are super-premiums. But, I'm looking forward to checking them out. :rockon:
> 
> Oh and at just over $80 shipped for 41 smokes, it's a pretty decent deal I think.


Maybe you didn't pay an arm and a leg for the Padillas, but I've tried all of those but the Achilles and those are my "can't fail me" smokes. I love them. You can also get the Padilla Sig 32 in torpedo on CI for $37.50(10pack)


----------



## Surfer24

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Frodo said:


> Tabboo used to sell these at closeout prices - about $1.25 a stick.


I got it for $2.80 and free shipping cuz of the cigar monster purchase. i figured why not, if i dont like it, it was only $3.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Frodo said:


> Let me guess - you kinda like Fuente...


My experiences have been very solid with them. Got them on auction.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> 1 Box Ashton Cabinet Crystal
> 1 Box AF Royal Salute
> 1 Box AF Double Chateau
> 1 Box AF Cuban Corona
> 1 Box AF Chateau Fuente
> Now I need a place to put them....anyone want to hold on to them for me?:couch2:


I'll be by in 40 minutes to take 1/2 off your hand.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> I'll be by in 40 minutes to take 1/2 off your hand.


I'll bring a few when we meet up. Let me know when.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Anytime after this weekend I'm good, let's try to plan something for next week? I'll PM both of you this weekend sometime.


----------



## Codename47

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some cedar trays for my humidor and another digital hygrometer


----------



## JakeDPR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Diesel UC
5 Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto


----------



## DustinFuente

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Tat Blacks and 5 Tat Reds.....can't wait to try them.


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Diesel unlimiteds, 10 Perdomo Habano maduros courtesy of Joe's Jambalaya.


----------



## constant tilt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*








[/URL][/IMG]Fiver of skull and bones and two faces just showed up in the mail.


----------



## constant tilt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

and apparently i dont know how to attach pictures


----------



## RobustBrad

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Back to my originals. Bought some CAO Brazillias to add to the humidor.


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My latest acquisition....


----------



## moch

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just bought a box of drew estates ambrosia spice, now as long as the t man does not blow up our mail again
i should have them in 15-20 days


----------



## msblann1960

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought some Oliva Samplers from CI

Eager to try them. :smoke:


----------



## tobacmon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a bundle of the Pleiades 2nd. from CI and must say I should have got 2---These are some fantastic smokes and with the 11 year old wrappers they all look marvelous.


----------



## brooksbrosracing

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

La Escepcion 2006. A blind buy that turned out to be a really great medium strength smoke. With a price point of $4 a stick, its even harder to not like it.


----------



## msblann1960

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



brooksbrosracing said:


> La Escepcion 2006. A blind buy that turned out to be a really great medium strength smoke. With a price point of $4 a stick, its even harder to not like it.


Gotta love the GNOME in your pic...:biggrin1:


----------



## brooksbrosracing

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



msblann1960 said:


> Gotta love the GNOME in your pic...:biggrin1:


Haha didn't notice it until now. I hope no one takes offense.


----------



## msblann1960

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



brooksbrosracing said:


> Haha didn't notice it until now. I hope no one takes offense.


On this board??? I doubt it. 
Have you seen some of the Avatars? :dude:


----------



## hope4par

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just won an auction for 5-pack CAO Black


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Diesel Shorties
Another bundle of petite corona from lgomez.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got an order in from Cigarsatyourprice.com and picked up a couple CAOs from the B&M...


----------



## reblyell

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My first box purchase.
Nica Libre 1990 Imperial


----------



## Codename47

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



reblyell said:


> My first box purchase.
> Nica Libre 1990 Imperial


They look very nice. I'm also considering about buying a box of Imperial


----------



## pahuhnnj

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

CI Legends Copper, Acid Kuba Kuba, Isla Del Sol, Drew Estate Natural Dirt Torpedo, and CAO Flavored Eileen's Dream (what a strange name...)


----------



## Mr_mich

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just won a couple of bids from the devil

5 pack of Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970 robusto
5 pack signature fuente hemmingways
2 CAO Lx2


----------



## HydroRaven

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



s_vivo said:


> My latest acquisition....


Scott, you have to let us know how those Partagas smoke.


----------



## Vicini

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Chateau Real
1 5 Vegas Gold Maduro
1 Cigar.com Purple Label
1 5 Vegas Gold
1 Flor de Oliva

Still testing the waters a bit


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Vicini said:


> 1 Chateau Real
> 1 5 Vegas Gold Maduro
> 1 Cigar.com Purple Label
> 1 5 Vegas Gold
> 1 Flor de Oliva
> 
> Still testing the waters a bit


Welcome to the slope... be careful on the way down... I really enjoy the 5 Vegas Gold Maduro as well as the Flor de Oliva, especially in Maduro.


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'm down in San Diego for the weekend and stopped in at Captain Hunt's at Seaport Village. They have a huge walk-in with an amazing selection and really reasonable prices for being in CA. They had a TON of Opus X's but I just couldn't pull the trigger. Next time. I ended up getting a Tat Unico, an AF Hemmingway Short Story and some house Perdomo they were selling for 4 bucks. Can't wait to fire up the Tat and the Hemmingway.


----------



## d_day

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ktblunden said:


> I'm down in San Diego for the weekend and stopped in at Captain Hunt's at Seaport Village. They have a huge walk-in with an amazing selection and really reasonable prices for being in CA. They had a TON of Opus X's but I just couldn't pull the trigger. Next time. I ended up getting a Tat Unico, an AF Hemmingway Short Story and some house Perdomo they were selling for 4 bucks. Can't wait to fire up the Tat and the Hemmingway.


 Last time I was in there, their Opus selection was _way_ overpriced. Everything else was pretty okay on the pricing.


----------



## pahuhnnj

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ktblunden said:


> I'm down in San Diego for the weekend and stopped in at Captain Hunt's at Seaport Village. They have a huge walk-in with an amazing selection and really reasonable prices for being in CA. They had a TON of Opus X's but I just couldn't pull the trigger. Next time. I ended up getting a Tat Unico, an AF Hemmingway Short Story and some house Perdomo they were selling for 4 bucks. Can't wait to fire up the Tat and the Hemmingway.


You'll LOVE the Hemmingway...one of my favorite sticks.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Camacho Liberty 2010,and Playboy Coffee Table Book
The Complete Guide to Cigars


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered a box of Camacho Triple Maduro 11/18's from Mike's for $169.95. That is a great price for the box when you compare. Not all sizes are on such a good sale, just the 11/18's which is fine as they're my favorite size!

Good smokin'
PG


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



d_day said:


> Last time I was in there, their Opus selection was _way_ overpriced. Everything else was pretty okay on the pricing.


Probably why they had so many on hand. I was just amazed to see so many boxes just sitting there all in one place.


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



pahuhnnj said:


> You'll LOVE the Hemmingway...one of my favorite sticks.


Really looking forward to it. I get home tonight, and then I have to put it to rest in the humi. The hard part will be leaving it alone for a week or two.


----------



## jaypulay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a few fivers of PC's for the winter...

Five Pack Partagas Petit Coronas Especiales 
Five Pack Vegas Robaina Familiar
Five Pack Romeo Y Julieta Petit Coronas
Five Pack Hoyo De Monterrey Du Prince
Five Pack Rafael Gonzalez Petit Coronas
Five Pack Por Larranaga Petit Coronas
Five Pack Montecristo No. 5
Five Pack Hoyo De Monterrey Palmas Extra
Five Pack San Cristobal De La Habana El Principe

Nice short smokes


----------



## wsamsky

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some pick ups from the local B&M










Got a comacho 2006 liberty for july 4th this year (13 and change). A opus x super belicoso (14 and change), and two other opus x im not sure about the size (11 and change). How are those prices?


----------



## maverickdrinker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

very nice everyone. Great pickups.


----------



## DeeSkank

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



wsamsky said:


> Some pick ups from the local B&M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a comacho 2006 liberty for july 4th this year (13 and change). A opus x super belicoso (14 and change), and two other opus x im not sure about the size (11 and change). How are those prices?


Prices seem pretty close to MSRP to me! Nice pickup, especially the liberty.


----------



## TXsmoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My most recent purchase was;

a box of Sanch Panza Double Maduro
LFD Grand Maduro
LFD El Jocko Maduro
CAO Brazillia Samba
Cain Maduro
Cain Habano
Cain F Habano
CAO LX2
Pardon 6000 Maduro
Pardon 1926 No35

Haflway decent haul? Before that I bought a bigger humidor and spent about 200 on stogies already this month.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a nice H Upmann ashtray locally, 4 ring....definitely beats cups filled with water or aluminum foil.


----------



## Farani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Barclay Rex 100th by Tat.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

AVO Signature Lonsdale; wanted a 787, but grabbed a Signature for some reason....
AVO LE10- Smoked; need to get a few and let sit about 6months for pure goodness.

Was gifted a Berger & Argenti Entubar... gifted the gifter a Viaje Summerfest....


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Boxes of My Father Sampler off of Cigar Monster with the "name your own price" feature for a ridiculously low price. PM before 1am if interested.


----------



## d_day

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Haven't received them yet, but I just ordered a box of Arturo Fuente Seleccion Privada #1 candela.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Picked up a nice H Upmann ashtray locally, 4 ring....definitely beats cups filled with water or aluminum foil.


Or lids of containers.....:fencing:


----------



## Darth-Raven

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oliva Serie G Maduro Box Press

:cb


----------



## s_vivo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



HydroRaven said:


> Scott, you have to let us know how those Partagas smoke.


Will do Dave!


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hit up a Tatuaje event over the weekend, hoping for 1 box of 10 Faces, but they only let me buy one stick. But with the promises of free stuff and big discounts, they tricked me into buying 2 boxes. Havana VI Hermosos and Angeles. And 6 free Tat black labels, a hat, a table lighter, 2 patches and 2 box tools. And I bought 1 Face and one Opus super beli.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> Hit up a Tatuaje event over the weekend, hoping for 1 box of 10 Faces, but they only let me buy one stick. But with the promises of free stuff and big discounts, they tricked me into buying 2 boxes. Havana VI Hermosos and Angeles. And 6 free Tat black labels, a hat, a table lighter, 2 patches and 2 box tools. And I bought 1 Face and one Opus super beli.


So jealous of the above. I couldn't make it to the event.
I just picked up some random sticks and some beauties!!!
Don Pepin Garcia My Father Le Bijou 1922, Churchill, Maduro
Flor Dominicana Air Bender, Guerrero, Habano
La Flor Dominicana Coronado, Double Corona, Sumatra, 7 X 50 
New Release 2009 Sampler
Arturo Fuente Anejo, Reserva No. 77 (Pyramid), Maduro, 5.88 X 54
Man O' War Taster Pack Man O' War Taster Pack
Fuente Anejo, Reserva No. 55 (Torpedo), Maduro, 6 X 55
Nub Club Taster Pack

I have been dying to try some of these. Some of these will be put to rest for quite some time.:hungry:


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> So jealous of the above. I couldn't make it to the event.
> I just picked up some random sticks and some beauties!!!
> Don Pepin Garcia My Father Le Bijou 1922, Churchill, Maduro
> Flor Dominicana Air Bender, Guerrero, Habano
> La Flor Dominicana Coronado, Double Corona, Sumatra, 7 X 50
> New Release 2009 Sampler
> Arturo Fuente Anejo, Reserva No. 77 (Pyramid), Maduro, 5.88 X 54
> Man O' War Taster Pack Man O' War Taster Pack
> Fuente Anejo, Reserva No. 55 (Torpedo), Maduro, 6 X 55
> Nub Club Taster Pack
> 
> I have been dying to try some of these. Some of these will be put to rest for quite some time.:hungry:


Nice pickups!!


----------



## gentimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Dirty Rats
10 Man O' War Virtue Toro's
currently winning a bid on a box of Diesel Unlimited belicoso's that ends tonight at 11


----------



## Mountain Lion

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a sampler that came with a free 5ct travel humidor:

1 Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic - 1979 - Robusto
1 Alec Bradley Select Cabinet Reserve - Robusto
1 Gurkha Symphony
1 CAO Gold Robusto
1 Rocky Patel Connecticut Toro


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Torpedo sampler from Tampa Humidor...

Cain F Torpedo
Cain Habano Torpedo
Edicion Limitada Montecristo Torpedo
Rocky 15th Anniv Torpedo
Alec Bradley Fix 
Exodus 1959 50yr Torpedo 
El Baton Torpedo


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

After being blown away by the La Aroma EE I had over the weekend, I hit up the local shop to try the whole line.

1 La Aroma De Cuba EE minuto
1 La Aroma De Cuba EE #2
1 La Aroma De Cuba robusto
1 La Aroma De Cuba Belicoso
1 La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor robusto


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 bundles of GH Vintage 2002
16 Gurkha samlper with 20 ct. humidor (Gotta try some more Gurkha)
Bundle of Joya De Nicarauga Fuerte Serie B Robusto Grande 
10 Man O War torps
Xikar Exodus Lighter - Brushed Silver
2 Bundles Villar y Villar 5145 EMS

CC's are up for next month...:ss


----------



## BigDaddyBry

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Fiver of Famous Nic. 3000


----------



## Mutombo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Placed my first order through cigarsatyourprice.com over the weekend. I ordered:

Tatuaje Petit Cazzy Reserva - 5er
La Aurora 107 corona - single
My Father Lancero - single
LFD Air Bender - single
LP #9/T52 - 5ers
Padron 1964 maduro - single
Camacho Liberty 2010 - single
Cabaiguan Guapos 46/RX - singles
Illusione HL/88 - singles
Oliva Serie V lancero - single


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Another delivery from the Devil site today...


----------



## baddddmonkey

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Decided to get a few Fuente Hemingways. 3 each of the Signature Sungrown and Natural. As well as some Short Story size. Yea buddy!


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Tatuaje box opener of ebay. Obviously not my pic or it would be blurry.


----------



## Citizen Zero

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Don Pepin Cuban Classic. Just like the pic that the nice gentleman three posts above me posted.

Also bought a Casa Magna and Fuente but the DPG was the coup de grace.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just grabbed a xikar cutter, a couple fuentes, my father, 3 lfd's ( airbender and ligero chisel, and a couple Cains. Sweet:rockon:


----------



## Vicini

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered 
CAO Gold Robusto 5 pack
Oliva Variety Sampler Box


----------



## Athion

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went to Serious today to get some boxes for the Vino, they had just thrown them out (again /sigh) so to console myself I bought a

MF Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto (Ive heard good things  )
DPG Cuban Classic
Murcielago (think it was a Toro, only size they had out on the shelf).

I then had to force myself to leave the walk-in LOL


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oliva V Maduro x 3
AVO 787 Toro
Cammacho Coyolar Puro

Ordered a Box of Oliva V Maduros that me and a friend are splitting.


----------



## DiegoPhil

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Been waiting to try some high end padrons so I finally pulled the trigger on some 64s and 26s. Also have some Diesel UC and My Fathers on the way courtesy of CBID.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Davidoff Colorado Claro Special T. They're good, not grassy as the other davidoff lines


----------



## Tman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Getting/Got in 5-packs of each of the following

601 (Blue) Maduro
Romeo y Juliete Reserva Real
Rocky Patel Vintage 1992
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
Camacho Corojo
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970
Oliva Master Blend 3
La Riqueza #3

Now my humidor tetris starts... :lol: :juggle:


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I had some time to kill while the coffee shop was roasting up a batch of nicaraguan beans this morning, so I went up the road to a local B&M I never go to. They always seemed a little hack to me compared to my regular place. But to my suprise I found some sticks I can't get at my regular shop.

The Liga Privadas were in the same case as all of the other Drew Estates, and when I slid back the glass, all I could smell was the Acids. I just had to get a few out of there and into my humi at home, where they could lay with other nice sticks. They also had the CAO La Traviata, which I never see, and some old La Aromas from before they started with the new blend, so I just had to grab what they had left. The cellophane on those sticks was nasty, so I pulled it off at the store to make sure the cigars were OK, and they looked fine.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## papabear

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A bundle of 20 Devil's Weed Churchill, and a box of Shrapnel Naturals.


----------



## lbiislander

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got an email from my local B&M. Camacho on sale this weekend, buy 3 get 1 free. On my way to get one of my fav's Camacho Maduro.


----------



## Futility

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Corona Maduro
20 Sancho Panza Double Maduro La Manchas
Oliva 9" Ceramic Ashtray

All for $90! :jaw:


----------



## chaone

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'll just let you guess, but it was a whole box.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Los Blancos Nine Torpedos
4 Oliva Serie V Belicoso
2 Los Blancos Sumatra Toro
2 Los Blancos Nine Toro
1 AF Canones


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



chaone said:


> I'll just let you guess, but it was a whole box.


Macanudo 1997 Certified Vintage Maduro Perfectos....very nice....did you happen to try one yet?


----------



## kp_church

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered a 25 box of BOLIVAR CORONAS GIGANTES for my brothers bachelor party in May. If they are not ready by then I'll keep them in the humi for myself and bring an 08 box of PLPC


----------



## chaone

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Macanudo 1997 Certified Vintage Maduro Perfectos....very nice....did you happen to try one yet?


Yes. It is the best Macanudo out to date. A really good cigar.


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Grabbed a padron 1926 and am oliva serie v lancero.... smoked the lanceeo already, put the padron up for a while


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

La Aroma de Cuba EE Corona
Torano Family Single Region Series Jalapa
RP Valedor NRA Edition x3
Oliva V Maduro 2010 x3 (one didn't make it home)
Camacho Coyola Puro
Diesel UC (gifted)
AF WOAM x 2 (2010)


----------



## katmancross

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got some Famous Signature Series by Rocky Patel and man are they good. I love Garcia cigars because of the spiciness. And these deliver the same flavor. A lot cheaper.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I still really need to try a WOAM... I love the regular WOA and I love Maduros. I just don't want to pay and arm and a leg and that's the only way I can find them...


----------



## zeebra

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



zeebra said:


>


Color me jealous! Nice pickups!!!!!!!!!!:hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Not as nice as the pickup above me but I picked up 5-er of 5-Vegas AAA, 2 AJ Fernandez Solomons, a MoW Double Corona, A Tatuaje Havana Aristas, and 3 Tatuaje Miami Tainos...


----------



## Fury556

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Vudu Robusto 5 Pack. Can't wait till they get here. :smoke:


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Liga Privada 9 Belicoso
1 Oliva V Belicoso
1 Illusione Epernay Petite Corona
1 LFD double ligero chisel
5 Diesel Unholy Cocktail
5 La Aroma de Cuba EE Belicoso

too lazy for pics today.


----------



## sidejob

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a dress box of Tatuaje "The Face"


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Another anejo "shark", God of Fire and a sweet cigar dossier. Which should prove excellent for my own personal reviews!!!8)


----------



## Habano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## bigslowrock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I think I just drooled on your behikes through the internet.


----------



## zeebra

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Good Lord David!!! Those look fantastic!!! WOW!

Have you fired one up yet?

Enjoy though


----------



## marked

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those Behikes are beautiful!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

How the hell am I going to follow up after those Behikes??? :hail: Man, they look beautiful. Anyway, here goes. I just picked up 3 boxes of the My Father Le Bijou 1922 Sampler and a ten pack of Padilla 1932 Signature Churchills....


----------



## boltonic

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

They finally came in!!


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

...Damn auction sites.

Looks like I have a box of CAO Gold Maduro coronas on their way to me.

Don't get me wrong, I like them, and they have a time & place where they fit in, but I really don't need them right now and I have no space for them. But the price was good...

Let's hope my cooler shows up quickly.

also ordered a 150 qt marine cooler today.


----------



## marked

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



boltonic said:


> They finally came in!!


Wow....this is your first post since you signed up in 2007? Is that when you ordered the cigars? :lol:


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

LOL


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



sidejob said:


> Just picked up a dress box of Tatuaje "The Face"


Where are people still finding these? I haven't been able to track any down, dress box or plain.

For me, 5'er of Vudu Robustos from the Monster last night. Looking forward to giving those a try.


----------



## Krioni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

4-Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo
4-Gurkha Avenger G5 Torpedo
4-5 Vegas Cask-Strength II
4-Cuba Libre Magnum
4-Nica Libre Exclusivo

Sampler pack from CI just ordered. A start to fill my first humidor that I ordered yesterday.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Krioni said:


> 4-Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo
> 4-Gurkha Avenger G5 Torpedo
> 4-5 Vegas Cask-Strength II
> 4-Cuba Libre Magnum
> 4-Nica Libre Exclusivo
> 
> Sampler pack from CI just ordered. A start to fill my first humidor that I ordered yesterday.


This also was in one of my orders!!! Good stuff


----------



## sidejob

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ktblunden said:


> Where are people still finding these? I haven't been able to track any down, dress box or plain.
> 
> For me, 5'er of Vudu Robustos from the Monster last night. Looking forward to giving those a try.


If you can figure out away to contact me, maybe I can help you out.


----------



## Codename47

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Arrived today  Gran Habano Vintage 2002 bundle of 20. Individual packaging looks great!


----------



## J.W.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Vegas Gold Robusto
5 Vegas Gold Maduro Robusto
Padilla Habano Padilla Habano Robusto
Romeo y Julieta Viejo 'R' (robusto)
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Torpedo


----------



## boltonic

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



marked said:


> Wow....this is your first post since you signed up in 2007? Is that when you ordered the cigars? :lol:


Nope. I just don't post on this forum. I actually forgot I was a member here.


----------



## digthisbigcrux

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Diesel UC, Diesel High Octane Sampler (16 sticks), Nub Sampler and they threw in a Man O War sampler.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Brickhouse robusto - box
MOW robusto - box
Drew Estsate Acid Nasty - 5pack


----------



## Peter584

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

WOAM


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Peter584 said:


> WOAM


Still haven't had one... 
Great pickup!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Raided my local CVS for their last 3 Ronsons and then met with Tim for a mini-herf where he delivered my 1/2 of our Dirty Rat box split!!! Also he gave me 2 Diesel D.X's and I grabbed an AF Short Story and a RP 1992 shorty from the B&M. Great night!


----------



## ptpablo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5er of some Alec Bradley Tempes Box pressed
5er of 5 Vegas "A" archetype
5er of sanch Panzo double maduro

cant wait should be here Friday!!!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ptpablo said:


> 5er of some Alec Bradley Tempes Box pressed
> 5er of 5 Vegas "A" archetype
> 5er of sanch Panzo double maduro
> 
> cant wait should be here Friday!!!


Jim, don't worry about your shipment, I told them to forward it to me. I'll take care of them.



Evonnida said:


> Raided my local CVS for their last 3 Ronsons and then met with Tim for a mini-herf where he delivered my 1/2 of our Dirty Rat box split!!! Also he gave me 2 Diesel D.X's and I grabbed an AF Short Story and a RP 1992 shorty from the B&M. Great night!


I saw the pics and read "CVS" and the first thing I thought was "Holy Smokes, CVS sells premium cigars". Then I read the rest....I haven't seen a RP Shorty, that's pretty cool.


----------



## JakeDPR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I've been bad

2 Camacho Triple Maduro 6x60
CAO American Four For The Fourth Sampler
2 Perdomo Reserve Limited Oscuro E
4 Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ Maduro
Padilla Greatest Hits Sampler
2 5 Vegas Miami Knuckle
2 5 Vegas Limitada 10 Belicoso 
10 Cain Nub 460 Habano
5 Don Tomas Cameroon Perfecto
https://www.cigarbid.com/Auction/Lot/976483/Camacho-Triple-Maduro-6x60-Single/


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got my Padilla Habanos in the mail yesterday from that recent CI weekly deal. One of them was slightly damaged so I smoked it ROTT while raking leaves and it was great. I have a feeling they'll only be better after a bit of rest.


----------



## Wedge

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Finally was able to snag a Xikar Exodus lighter off of C-Bid for < $30. It's taken awhile but persistence is rewarded!


----------



## Cigary

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

*Got a 5'r of the Vudu Cigars...hope they are great.*



Wedge said:


> Finally was able to snag a Xikar Exodus lighter off of C-Bid for < $30. It's taken awhile but persistence is rewarded!


*I waited along time for mine as well,,,got it for $25 plus shipping but love this lighter.*


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

WTG Justin...


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very Nice Justin


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice have you smoke any yet?


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hi Justin it's Ray, I hate you 

Nice pickup brother, enjoy them.


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Very nice have you smoke any yet?


Nope. Just came off the truck today, going to let them settle down for a few weeks and give one a try. Then hide the box in the back of the humi for a few years.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo El Matillo
2 Dirty rat


----------



## seyer0686

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Packs-
RP Edge Maduro toro
RP Edge Corojo toro

2 MOW toro
3 MOW Virtue robusto
1 MOW special edition figurado

AJ Fernandez super sampler which includes 3 of each-
Diesel UC
LHCOF toro
MOW virtue toro
MOW Ruination robusto#1
5 Vegas AAA

Now I just have to make sure I catch the postman before my wife...


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



seyer0686 said:


> 5 Packs-
> RP Edge Maduro toro
> RP Edge Corojo toro
> 
> 2 MOW toro
> 3 MOW Virtue robusto
> 1 MOW special edition figurado
> 
> AJ Fernandez super sampler which includes 3 of each-
> Diesel UC
> LHCOF toro
> MOW virtue toro
> MOW Ruination robusto#1
> 5 Vegas AAA
> 
> Now I just have to make sure I catch the postman before my wife...


Haha! Nice pickups, sounds similar to mine. 
5-er
RP Edge Maduro Toro
Padilla Hybrid Robusto 
MoW Double Corona

AF Sampler with one each of
Diesel UC
LHCOF toro
MOW virtue toro
MOW Ruination robusto#1
5 Vegas AAA

DPG Sampler with 
DPG Blue
DPG Cuban Classic
DPG JJ and JJ Maduro
Tabacos Baez

another DPG Sampler with
DPG Cuban Classic
Tatuaje Havana VI Noble
5 Vegas Miami M-5
Cubao #6
San Cristobal

En route I have 
4- 5 Vegas Miami Knuckles
2- Padilla Achilles Solomons
2- La Riqueza #3


----------



## loki993

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cain Maduro Double Toro
CAO Brasilia Box press
Nub Connecticut 460
Nub Maduro 460
Oliva G Torpedo and a Robusto I believe, my dad said I should have tried the V, oh well next time. 
And a 3 pack of Acid 5s, only becasue they didnt have singles, Please forgive me lol. I had to try them.

Thing is I havent been able to try any of them yet becasue Ive had a cold all week. I actually tried a 5 last saturday when I got them, when the cold was just starting and sure enough I couldnt taste a thing, just sweet. I had a Punch the day after and the sanme thing no taste, so Ive held off. No point if I cant taste anything, may as well smoke dollar bills at that point lol.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Brickhouse Toro - smoked
Tatuaje Gran Cojuno


----------



## dartstothesea

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> Looks like I have a box of CAO Gold Maduro coronas on their way to me.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like them, and they have a time & place where they fit in, but I really don't need them right now and I have no space for them. But the price was good...


I have some that are well over a year old and they are awesome! Not very good if im looking for something strong, but they are tasty! On my "to buy" list for sure.


----------



## Steel1212

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got some Anejos today. Mostly a box of 55s, a couple of 50s, and a couple of 77s I already had.


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I have a Treasure Dome humi on the way from CBID. This replaces the piece of crap I got from Amazon (no seal whatsoever, failed the dollar bill test miserably all the way around, struggled with that thing for a couple weeks only to finally admit to myself it wasn't going to work out, luckily Amazon's return policy is awesome). I've got about 80 sticks at the moment (sitting in a little desktop and a tupperdor) and capacity on the dome is 250 or so. So I figure I'll outgrow that and be into coolers in a month or two, LOL! Damn slope. Look, I can see my house from up here!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ktblunden said:


> I have a Treasure Dome humi on the way from CBID. This replaces the piece of crap I got from Amazon (no seal whatsoever, failed the dollar bill test miserably all the way around, struggled with that thing for a couple weeks only to finally admit to myself it wasn't going to work out, luckily Amazon's return policy is awesome). I've got about 80 sticks at the moment (sitting in a little desktop and a tupperdor) and capacity on the dome is 250 or so. So I figure I'll outgrow that and be into coolers in a month or two, LOL! Damn slope. Look, I can see my house from up here!


Nice Pickup! I've looked at those and almost pulled the trigger.

I picked up 2 My Father Le Bijou Test Flights thanks to Veeral (Batista30) who ordered them for me while I was at work! Sweet!!!:second:


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Great to see brothers picking up Padillas again.
One caution for you who grabed the Hybrids... watch
the wrappers and bands. I smoke torpedos and the wrappers
while very nice are hella thin. Cut carefully ane sharply.
Also. the bands are huge and get in the way at the head, DON'T
pull them off! You'll tear the wrapper, you can bend the top
to smoke.

And, if you like RP's Edge, check Holt's. They carry box-pressed
version in affordable crates og 50. I grabbed the natural robustos and toros, yes 100 sticks, and haven't been
let down yet. The boxes are under $150 so they
price out nicely, especially at the sizes.

Good smokin'
PG


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Grabbed a box of Oliva series v Belicoso for 124$ on the devil.
bos of 5 vegas cask strength
isom samplers (4)
5er of LADC EE
Illusione sampler


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> Grabbed a box of Oliva series v Belicoso for 124$ on the devil.
> bos of 5 vegas cask strength
> isom samplers (4)
> 5er of LADC EE
> Illusione sampler


The slope's starting to turn into a free fall for you, eh?:clap2:

Someone get this man a parachute for christmas. lol.


----------



## SteelCityGirl

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Purchased from Monster Mash Up :juggle:
Gonna have to get the Coolador up and running

Vudu Robusto 5 Pack 
1 PACK 5 Maduro 5 x 50

Famous Full Body Sampler 'M 
1 SAM 1 Varies varies

Rocky Honduran Robusto 5 Pack 
1 PACK 5 Maduro 5 1/2 x 54

RP Cuban Blend Robusto 5 Pack 
1 PACK 5 Natural 5 1/2 x 50

CAO Brazilia Gol 5 Pack 
1 PACK 5 Maduro 5 x 56


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5'er of Cain Habano Double Toro 6X60!!!!!!! dee lish ous!!!!!


----------



## Krioni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack-Padron 3000 Maduros


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Xikar ZX Ultra Slim. Waited two months for this to come in. My first Xikar cutter. I have a slew of double guillotines so the Xi series never appealed to me.

First impressions:

Cuts a fat 64 ring gauge
Very slick looking
Blades that'll make a surgeon proud

Warning:
The carbon fiber veneers are not coated so if you run your fingers along the surface the wrong way you will get splinters. Huge negative to me.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stinky Black Challice Ashtray


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Lets see, my latest purchase's...

Online Purchases..
Work or Art sampler
2- Work of Art (4 7/8 x 46-60) maduro
2- Between the Lines (5 x 45-54), natural/maduro combo wrapper
2- Work of Art (4 7/8 x 46-60) natural

Anejo sampler
#46, (5 5/8 x 46)
#48, (7 x 48)
#49, (7 5/8 x 49)
#55, (6 x 55) torpedo
#77, (5 1/2 x 50-55) shark, box pressed shape

2- Fuente Hemingway singnature maduro (6x47)
1-Ashton VSG Robusto (5 1/2" x50)

From My local B&M
2-Opus X Petite Lanceros
2-Oliva Serie V 2010 Maduros


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Lets see, my latest purchase's...

Online Purchases.... Being delivered next friday
Work or Art sampler
2- Work of Art (4 7/8 x 46-60) maduro
2- Between the Lines (5 x 45-54), natural/maduro combo wrapper
2- Work of Art (4 7/8 x 46-60) natural

Anejo sampler
#46, (5 5/8 x 46)
#48, (7 x 48)
#49, (7 5/8 x 49)
#55, (6 x 55) torpedo
#77, (5 1/2 x 50-55) shark, box pressed shape

2- Fuente Hemingway singnature maduro (6x47)
1-Ashton VSG Robusto (5 1/2" x50)

From My local B&M
2-Opus X Petite Lanceros
2-Oliva Serie V 2010 Maduros

I got all 18 cigars for about $170ish or an average of 9.50 a stick...


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Nice Pickup! I've looked at those and almost pulled the trigger.
> 
> I picked up 2 My Father Le Bijou Test Flights thanks to Veeral (Batista30) who ordered them for me while I was at work! Sweet!!!:second:


That's so weird, I also picked a few of these up! :mrgreen:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



KcJason1 said:


> Lets see, my latest purchase's...
> 
> Online Purchases.... Being delivered next friday
> Work or Art sampler
> 2- Work of Art (4 7/8 x 46-60) maduro
> 2- Between the Lines (5 x 45-54), natural/maduro combo wrapper
> 2- Work of Art (4 7/8 x 46-60) natural
> 
> Anejo sampler
> #46, (5 5/8 x 46)
> #48, (7 x 48)
> #49, (7 5/8 x 49)
> #55, (6 x 55) torpedo
> #77, (5 1/2 x 50-55) shark, box pressed shape
> 
> 2- Fuente Hemingway singnature maduro (6x47)
> 1-Ashton VSG Robusto (5 1/2" x50)
> 
> From My local B&M
> 2-Opus X Petite Lanceros
> 2-Oliva Serie V 2010 Maduros
> 
> I got all 18 cigars for about $170ish or an average of 9.50 a stick...


Hemingway/VSG/OPUS/Anejo < 9.50 = great deal = happy person.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



KcJason1 said:


> Lets see, my latest purchase's...
> 
> Online Purchases.... Being delivered next friday
> Work or Art sampler
> 2- Work of Art (4 7/8 x 46-60) maduro
> 2- Between the Lines (5 x 45-54), natural/maduro combo wrapper
> 2- Work of Art (4 7/8 x 46-60) natural
> 
> Anejo sampler
> #46, (5 5/8 x 46)
> #48, (7 x 48)
> #49, (7 5/8 x 49)
> #55, (6 x 55) torpedo
> #77, (5 1/2 x 50-55) shark, box pressed shape
> 
> 2- Fuente Hemingway singnature maduro (6x47)
> 1-Ashton VSG Robusto (5 1/2" x50)
> 
> From My local B&M
> 2-Opus X Petite Lanceros
> 2-Oliva Serie V 2010 Maduros
> 
> I got all 18 cigars for about $170ish or an average of 9.50 a stick...


Where'd you find the work of art sampler? I REALLY want one!


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Where'd you find the work of art sampler? I REALLY want one!


lalalalaaa

linky


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> lalalalaaa
> 
> linky


^what he said to he work of art sampler... Only reason I picked it up is because it had the 2 barber poles in it... My local B&M sells singles of the WoA maduro and natural. But they want like 10.75 a stick...


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just ordered that AF sampler mentioned above!
God I need help. I even have all my credit info memorized!


----------



## Steel1212

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> I just ordered that AF sampler mentioned above!
> God I need help. I even have all my credit info memorized!


I've got the maddys and nattys just want the barbers


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Steel1212 said:


> I've got the maddys and nattys just want the barbers


You don't have to buy the sampler to get the barbers... but its worth it... The Barber singles are $15.50 each(limit 5)... Or you can get the 2 barber, 2 maddy, and 2 natty for $59


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



KcJason1 said:


> Lets see, my latest purchase's...
> 
> Online Purchases.... Being delivered next friday
> Work or Art sampler
> 2- Work of Art (4 7/8 x 46-60) maduro
> 2- Between the Lines (5 x 45-54), natural/maduro combo wrapper
> 2- Work of Art (4 7/8 x 46-60) natural
> 
> Anejo sampler
> #46, (5 5/8 x 46)
> #48, (7 x 48)
> #49, (7 5/8 x 49)
> #55, (6 x 55) torpedo
> #77, (5 1/2 x 50-55) shark, box pressed shape
> 
> 2- Fuente Hemingway singnature maduro (6x47)
> 1-Ashton VSG Robusto (5 1/2" x50)
> 
> From My local B&M
> 2-Opus X Petite Lanceros
> 2-Oliva Serie V 2010 Maduros
> 
> I got all 18 cigars for about $170ish or an average of 9.50 a stick...


You have nice taste Sir!!!


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just won 2 stinky 4 finger ashtrays from cbid.


----------



## J.W.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

stopped at the store on lunch break

Illusione 2
Epernay Le Petit
Eparnay Le Elegance
Tatuaje Miami Unico


----------



## Halofan

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I really wanted to take advantage of my free shipping coupon at Cbid. Here is my loot!

Nica Libre Diplomatico - Box of 20
Legends Series - Rocky Patel - 5 Pack
Cu-Avana Intenso Torpedo - 5 Pack
5 Vegas Gold Toro - 5 Pack

Also a good friend of mine recently got into Cigars, so I picked up a few essentials for him:
Connoisseur's Plunger Gold - Punch Cutter
Legends Series Humidor - 20 Capacity 
Double-Edge Guillotine Cutter 2-Pack

And finally...

25ct Bundle of honduran Petit coronas from Casa Gomez Cigars

Needless to say, it was a busy weekend!


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Looks like someone is liking himself some illusione's. Good stuff.... I had one for lunch today.



Max_Power said:


> stopped at the store on lunch break
> 
> Illusione 2
> Epernay Le Petit
> Eparnay Le Elegance
> Tatuaje Miami Unico


----------



## hope4par

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nub 460 5-pack from cbid just arrived today--time to chill in the humi for a few weeks/months


----------



## shannensmall

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just jumped on the Monster's Alec Bradley deal, 6 cigars for 14.95. I got 2 of them.

1 A/B Medalist Robusto Dark Natural (5 x 52) 
1 Alec Bradley MAXX The Fix Natural (5 x 58) 
1 Alec Bradley Overture Robusto Natural (5 x 50) 
1 Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Nova Natural (5 x 50) 
1 Maxx Traditional Toro Natural (6 x 50) 
1 Siboney Robusto Natural (5 x 54)

X2

a 30 dollar savings =s one hell of a deal.


----------



## zenbamboo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I have a box of JdN Celebracion Consul on the way.

Post 100!:banana:


----------



## Oldmso54

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Brickhouse sampler pck from my local B&M at event with a free churchill thrown in


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I guess this would be my latest acquisitions. My purchases are at the bottom. 4-5 Vegas Miami Knuckles, 2 La Riqueza (w/ new Pete Johnson logo instead of my beloved Fluer De Lis) and 2 Padilla Special Salomons. The top row was a gift from a member of another forum.


----------



## tkblazer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

stopped by the b&m after work and picked up 1 CAO La Traviate maduro, 1 Oliva Serie V maduro and one illusione eperney la firme.. didn't want to go too crazy since i have a bunch of stuff pending on cbid...damn that site!


----------



## FridayGt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tkblazer said:


> stopped by the b&m after work and picked up 1 CAO La Traviate maduro, 1 Oliva Serie V maduro and one illusione eperney la firme.. didn't want to go too crazy since i have a bunch of stuff pending on cbid...damn that site!


Yeah, damn pending stuff on C-bid... Had my first Indian Tabac Super Fuerte last night. Now have a box pending on Cbid. Thank god for tupperware... lol.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Had two Cain/Nub events in the last month, at different venues. Scored a box of Cain Nub maddies at one, and a box of Nub Cameroon at the other.

Picking up a box of Oliva Serie V maduros this week, and a handful of Illusione 88s and Liga Privadas, then I'm all set for Cigarmas.

Viva Nicaragua!!


----------



## miken1967

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Acid Opulence3 5-pack from from CI's MMAO site.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just one today... Padron 1926


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 boxes on the way, there goes my budget for a while


----------



## d_day

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Couple mj12s.


----------



## zenbamboo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I scored a very difficult to find box of Joya de Nicaragua Serie C that hasn't been distributed in North America for a couple of years. I am sure there are a few straggler boxes in a dusty corner of few cigar stores across the country, but finding them online has been as rare as hen's teeth.

While typing this up I think I found a line on another source. :bolt:


----------



## zenbamboo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Never mind. They just called me to cancel the order because it was an inventory error on their website.:banghead: :hurt:


----------



## d_day

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a box of HL maduros.


----------



## Tman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some of my latest pickup would be:

5 pack Tatuaje Tainos
3 of La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial
5 pack of Oliva V
3 Oliva S
Camacho Triple Maduro
5 pack Vudu

Man, I am starting to turn into a Tatuaje whore.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tman said:


> Some of my latest pickup would be:
> 
> 5 pack Tatuaje Tainos
> 3 of La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial
> 5 pack of Oliva V
> *3 Oliva S*
> Camacho Triple Maduro
> 
> Man, I am starting to turn into a Tatuaje whore.


What sizes?


----------



## Tman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> What sizes?


I got the torpedo


----------



## Plop007

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Punch Elites Great cigars I had to get more


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tman said:


> I got the torpedo


Love them.. wish I had more.


----------



## A. Brodie

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10x- Nub 466 Habano
3x- CAO America BottleRocket
1x- Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo)
1x- Diesel Unlimited Diesel Unlimited d.X (beli)


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ran up to J. Sheperd again, went with the thought of buying a bunch of singles. Ended up running across a box of WOAMs and well, you can see what I went with.



















Sweet, Sweet WOAM


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3-Oliva V Maduros
3- Viaje Summerfest 2010 Torpedos.

Really got lucky. My local b&m still has 2 1/2 boxes of Summerfest sticks! Awesome cigars!!


----------



## tkblazer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

man this slope is slippery.. i have some sticks pending from cbid but picked these up on the way home from class

AF anejo #48
La Flor airbender chisel and double ligero chisel


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jbrown287 said:


> Ran up to J. Sheperd again, went with the thought of buying a bunch of singles. Ended up running across a box of WOAMs and well, you can see what I went with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, Sweet WOAM


Nice pick-up. It almost brings a tear to my eye!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Just one today... Padron 1926


If only the picture was actual size, that would be quite a loooooong smoke.


----------



## eljimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of T52 Flying pigs.


----------



## bouncintiga

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



eljimmy said:


> Box of T52 Flying pigs.


where?!


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dirty rat - Box
Ashton VSG Wizard -2 
Joya de Nic Antano Dk Corojo Pesadilla -5-PACK 
Gurkha Black Dragon Sampler - 2
La gloria R series #5


----------



## seyer0686

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



seyer0686 said:


> 5 Packs-
> RP Edge Maduro toro
> RP Edge Corojo toro
> 
> 2 MOW toro
> 3 MOW Virtue robusto
> 1 MOW special edition figurado
> 
> AJ Fernandez super sampler which includes 3 of each-
> Diesel UC
> LHCOF toro
> MOW virtue toro
> MOW Ruination robusto#1
> 5 Vegas AAA
> 
> Now I just have to make sure I catch the postman before my wife...


I got my order today and I saw a CAO variety sampler 5er I didn't remember bidding on. At first I thought I bid on something without knowing it, but it wasn't on my invoice. Thanks for the free smokes cbid!:mrgreen:


----------



## FridayGt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just snagged me a box of Indian Tabac Super Fuerte's on the devil site for $37. Not too shabby me thinks... It's all Gjcab's fault, if he hadn't sent that one, I never would have known the magic... lol


----------



## MATADOR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My most recent purchase came in today...this purchase was motivated by a fellow member's humidor pics!

The first fiver is Sol Cobano Artisan Salomon



















The second fiver is Padilla Habano Artisano Perfectos


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



MATADOR said:


> My most recent purchase came in today...this purchase was motivated by a fellow member's humidor pics!
> 
> The second fiver is Padilla Habano Artisano Perfectos


Nice Pickup! I especially like anything Padilla. I saw these tonight on CI for $30, hope you got a good deal!


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

:flame:

BOOM!

Fiver of Joya de Nicaragua 1970 Antano's
Fiver of Padilla Achilles Torpedos (Edicion Especial 2006 Corojo)

SWEET!!!!!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I found these guys on the street and took them home.
AB Tempus Quadrum









Don Carlos Robusto









Anejo #48









Anejo #50









Camacho San Luis Y Martinez 


















AB Family Blend BX2


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped by the B&M to pick up a stick or two, however went a little crazy when I saw some WOAMs. I picked up 2 Work of Art Maduros, can't wait to try them!
Also grabbed a CAO Gold pack with 2 regular and 2 maduro, a La Trav Maduro, a Punch, @ Oliva O's, regular and maduro, and 2 Padron 2000 Maduros.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I found these guys on the street and took them home.
> 
> Anejo #48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anejo #50


Yes please!!! :jaw:


----------



## DeeSkank

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a Hemingway Sungrown Signature today and a 2010 Oliva Serie V Maduro.

My B&M had about ten boxes of the T52 Flying Pigs, but I'm just too broke now...


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Good taste Veeral
I have almost all the same stuff you seem to buy, I have been storing the Camachos for a year or two can't remember when they came out but then.

Dave


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Good taste Veeral
> I have almost all the same stuff you seem to buy, I have been storing the Camachos for a year or two can't remember when they came out but then.
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave! But all I did was raid your 25 walk in closet humidors and take pictures of these beauties!


----------



## barryowens

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered the Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro weekly deal from CI.


----------



## FridayGt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up three Unholy Cocktails on Cbid. It's about time I tried those bad boys.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Thanks Dave! But all I did was raid your 25 walk in closet humidors and take pictures of these beauties!


 Damn Elvis probably opened the door for ya to didn't he? :ballchain:

ROTFLMAO:rotfl:


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Epernay Le Petite
5 Epernay Le Ferme



















I am loving these right now.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> 5 Epernay Le Petite
> 5 Epernay Le Ferme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am loving these right now.


I am soooo jealous. Your killing me Chris!!!


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> I am soooo jealous. Your killing me Chris!!!


Hey, it's your own fault.:rotfl::wave::rotfl:


----------



## Yamaha53

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ooops, had to smoke one at the B&M. :smoke2:


----------



## hope4par

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Man O'War Ruination and La Aroma De Cuba -- cbid strikes again!


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## tkblazer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sliding down the bunny hill slope...walked out of the b&m with:

Anejo shark
Padron 1926
Ladc ee


----------



## fuente~fuente

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well, well, well... Look what came in at the B&M yesterday! :woohoo:










The rest of this weeks purchases...

Gettin' cold, so I'm stocking up on cheaper smokes. I picked up a 10 pack of Blue Labels at CI for $19.99. Had to smoke one ROTT... Not shabby for $2!










Picked up these Vudu's from the Monster for $12.98. Never had one of these either. Guess we shall see soon... :smoke:


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This is getting rediculous. I need to stay in the house for a while and lock up my credit cards.










2 My Father LE
1 Holy Lance Maduro
1 Epernay Le Monde
2 Illusione Singulare
1 Padron 1964
1 Illusione Bombone
2 T52 Flying Pigs
& 2 gifted sticks from the owner - a DPG Cuban Classic and a private label cigar

I now have a new regular B&M


----------



## Codename47

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> This is getting rediculous. I need to stay in the house for a while and lock up my credit cards.


I did this last week


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

picked these sticks up from a great BOTL (tebone673). Fantastic packaging and super quick shipping!

Also picked up 2 relatively new releases from "Balcones Distillery." "Balcones Baby Blue Whiskey" & "Balcones Rhumble." BOTH really good!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those flying pigs look delicious, nice pickups man! Enjoy.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ok... so not really a purchase..but I gifted my grandfather an Anejo #49. He went and put it in his endtable humidor and pulled out a Work of Art Between the Lines and said, "Here take this." He then went to another cabinet and pulled out a small 40 count or so humi and said "Take this too, I win"....

Between Jeff's amazing 5 WOAM bomb and my new WOA BTL... I'm in Fuente heaven!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Ok... so not really a purchase..but I gifted my grandfather an Anejo #49. He went and put it in his endtable humidor and pulled out a Work of Art Between the Lines and said, "Here take this." He then went to another cabinet and pulled out a small 40 count or so humi and said "Take this too, I win"....
> 
> Between Jeff's amazing 5 WOAM bomb and my new WOA BTL... I'm in Fuente heaven!


That's wonderful that your grandfather appreciates cigars and you can just "trade" em like that! Enjoy the moments.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> That's wonderful that your grandfather appreciates cigars and you can just "trade" em like that! Enjoy the moments.


It's really nice because he has great taste! He gave me an Opus for Haloween and an Anejo back in June, which was the first cigar in my collection. It's still sitting in there!

As far as purchases go, the Daily Cigar deal is a 5-er of Ave Maria's with free shipping for 24.95... just had to break my self-imposed embargo and jump on that...


----------



## fuente~fuente

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> It's really nice because he has great taste! He gave me an Opus for Haloween and an Anejo back in June, which was the first cigar in my collection. It's still sitting in there!


Cool Gramps!!! :rockon:

He _does _have great taste apparently.


----------



## Fury556

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cuban Crafters Perfecto Cutter









Xikar Digital Hygrometer









Ronson Jetlite lighter









I've been using a crappy $1 cutter and been ripping up the caps, no hygrometer and cheap gas station lighters or free matches from CI. This will be an improvment.


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The 5er of Vudu's came in tuesday or wednesday and the other pic came in on Saturday: 2 boxes of final blend robusto, 2 nibo triple flame lighters and 2 westrn caliber iii.

Double day


----------



## Krioni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got home from vacation and my first humi from Cuban Crafters and stash had arrived. Mostly samplers with some 5 Vegas, RP, Padrone 3000. Got some Luis Martinez Silver Selection corona petits, which I smoked one of last night and it wasn't bad at all.

Humi is aging up pretty good. Need to get me some beads and a digital hygrometer, oh yeah....on order from Heartfelt :shocked:

I will be set for a while methinks...


----------



## Dread

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> 2 gifted sticks from the owner - a DPG Cuban Classic and a private label cigar
> 
> I now have a new regular B&M


That Private Label cigar is a J Grotto, they are suprisingly good. A shop owner in RI is actually the man behind them. They are made by Alec Bradley and priced very well. I love them in the gigante.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Jeff how are those final blends? I think I may need to grab a box.


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The first one I had was included in a noobie pass, I really liked it. Smooth, great burn and probably really the first cigar I smoked to oblivian. The robusto are on sale for $70.00 @ 20 a box(I think). Someone has done a review on here but I can't remember who.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Great purchases all around. Let those My Father LEs sit...


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Dread said:


> That Private Label cigar is a J Grotto, they are suprisingly good. A shop owner in RI is actually the man behind them. They are made by Alec Bradley and priced very well. I love them in the gigante.


J Grotto, that is ringing a bell now that I hear it again, and now I remember he told me the Alec Bradley part as well. I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that he is indeed the shop owner behind them, since I'm in RI, and these are not at other shops I go to.

Can't wait to try this bad boy now.:mrgreen:


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of hammers
Box Tatiana Classic Vanilla
1 T-52
1 Arturo Fuente Anejo #50

Taster Pack: The 'Full' Selection
Box of 10 Cigars & Cutter 
Sampler includes:
2 - Gurkha Triple Ligero
2 - Edge Corojo by Rocky Patel
2 - Camacho 1962
2 - Man O' War
2 - 5 Vegas Series 'A'

3 Tins Henry Clay Smokers Mints


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Another good day. 
T52 Flying pigs

Heartfelt tubes, humidity sheet and boveda hygro calibration.

Not really a purchase but a trade with golfguy from Canada.

As soon as I get this posted UPS shows up with a couple more things. How I ended up with 3 boxes is a very long frustrating story.....The stinkys came from cbid


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I promise this is the last thing for today. Went ahead and made a special trip to the post office to get a FSS order ups had dropped of there. 2 travel humi's, 2 ashton VSG and My Father 1922 bijou sampler.

Wish everyday was like this but I would probably be divorced rather quickly.


----------



## Mr_mich

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

stopped by a local B&M and was lucky enough to find they had some anejo's i bought 2 but only 1 made it home for the picture :smile:

2 AF Anejo
1 Tatuaje "The Face"


----------



## Mr_mich

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jbrown287 said:


> I promise this is the last thing for today. Went ahead and made a special trip to the post office to get a FSS order ups had dropped of there. 2 travel humi's, 2 ashton VSG and My Father 1922 bijou sampler.
> 
> Wish everyday was like this but I would probably be divorced rather quickly.


Lucky man, great cigars, and i'm looking at getting a smilar travel Herfador. My current 5 stick one just doesn't hold enough for a proper outing.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I was bored and decided to check out a cigar shop and picked up some...

Casa Magna Colorado Churchill









Discontinued and Aged Camacho Havana Diademas









Discontinued and Aged(the wrapper was yellow!) 
7 CAO 65th Anniversary Esen
6 CAO 65th Anniversary Moda









They tossed in smoke magazines and an Opus X Fuente Fuente and a Hemingway short story as sign of their appreciation. I will be back there!


----------



## ptpablo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

where did you go??


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow! Nice ones Veeral! Never seen any of those, let alone smoked any.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ptpablo said:


> where did you go??


Yea where did you go lol, cheating on us already and sell me one of those gold ones....is there room to sit at this secret place?


----------



## tkblazer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped by the b&m after lunch and picked up an Illisione eperneyand cg4 and a la flor el jocko maduro


----------



## Habano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just a few more to the collection....


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just drooled on my laptop and it started smoking... Damn you David.


----------



## Habano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

LOL.....sorry Erich.

These are my last pictures of the night, I promise.

The Famous Lost City.

Just a few rare Opus X cigars I picked up this weekend as well. Double banded, some with a little age on them.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

OMG!!! There goes the second laptop! You either need to send me a cigar or a new laptop, your choice!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Opus XXX power rangers
2 t52 flying pigs
2 Opus Petit lanceros
2 Opus #4

About to buy some more opus from my buddy that works up at the B&M he has numerous sizes and they all have about a year of age on them... Damn hoarder has 50+ opus... guess he wants to sell off some of the collection. :smoke:

I think I may be doing a second humidor soon of all high end fuente stuff...


----------



## Vicini

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered the daily Deal from CI of 10 Diesel Unholy Cocktail


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Starbuck said:


> LOL.....sorry Erich.
> 
> These are my last pictures of the night, I promise.
> 
> The Famous Lost City.
> 
> Just a few rare Opus X cigars I picked up this weekend as well. Double banded, some with a little age on them.


I just realized something earlier... My B&M has the Lost City Lanceros Forbidden X lancero... And they also Have the Lost city humidor with the 50 sticks.. Yet I noticed the lanceros in the Humidor set have the red bands and don't say forbidden x... What is the difference?

All the cigars in the humidor.. Sealed 10 packs have black bands except for the Lancero and the love affair...


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Vicini said:


> Just ordered the daily Deal from CI of 10 Diesel Unholy Cocktail


Nice pickup! I need to quit buying 10 packs and just buy a box!


----------



## Marklar MM

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I think I ran out of room in the humi...had to steal a cooler.


----------



## jdfutureman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

San Cristobol Papagayo. 5 pack of my favorite size - 6 x 60


----------



## Marklar MM

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Fixing my previous post.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Starbuck said:


> LOL.....sorry Erich.
> 
> These are my last pictures of the night, I promise.
> 
> The Famous Lost City.
> 
> Just a few rare Opus X cigars I picked up this weekend as well. Double banded, some with a little age on them.


I got a boner dammit! :der:


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jdfutureman said:


> San Cristobol Papagayo. 5 pack of my favorite size - 6 x 60


I think someone on the WTS forums was trying to sell 2 5ers of this size @ $45/5er. I would have jumped on it if it was my prefered size...


----------



## thunderdan11

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I would post a picture but I don't think I can yet. But I just got my last order, a box of WOAM, and a box of Short stories. Don't know that I am going to be able to let theses bad boys rest........


----------



## Sarge

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Black Dragon x1
Hemingway x1 (smoking it, my first later today) :bounce:
Cohiba Pequenos x3


----------



## thunderdan11

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Here they are....


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Xikar Cutter & 5er of Vudu

Got a killer deal on this 50 ct. humi for $16 on monster. Its more of a 75 ct.


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

You will love the xikar. Haven't stop using mine since I got it.


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nub Club 466 Torpedos. Scored off the monster last week.


----------



## Tman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This









Scored this sucker for $10.59 at a local PetSmart. :mrgreen: I'll be playing with it in a little while.


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just bought the RP 18 sampler from cigarsinternational.com for $40 (2 actually)...has 3 each of 6 different kinds, including the DECADE. Also got 5 RP Decades for $35 name your price from CI and an RP 20 ct humidor for $20 from CI. My wife is going to kill me...43 cigars and a humidor in 48 hours for about $160 incl shipping!


----------



## Slowpokebill

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

'Tis the season for Anejos.

My buddy the UPS guy left me a package today.


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Had a 46 anejo tonight. Excellent! Enjoy Bill!


----------



## xhris

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow!! Nice Bill! I thought my haul was impressive...


----------



## zenbamboo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just nailed down the last fiver of Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Sun Grown on the Monster about an hour or two ago. I think had I blinked before I checked out they would have been gone. They sold out in 4 minutes.

I have never had anything from Fuente before.


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



zenbamboo said:


> I just nailed down the last fiver of Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Sun Grown on the Monster about an hour or two ago. I think had I blinked before I checked out they would have been gone. They sold out in 4 minutes.
> 
> I have never had anything from Fuente before.


Nice. I had a fiver of these a while back and liked them alot. Will buy again if I see them on sale. Love to know the differance between these and the 858 Sun Growns...


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Slowpokebill said:


> 'Tis the season for Anejos.
> 
> My buddy the UPS guy left me a package today.


Nice. I had the same sampler come from ups today with the WOA sampler and 3 other sticks... I was waiting outside when the UPS guy showed up... Had to intercept them before he brought them to my door.. GF woulda been upset with another larger purchase of high ends... 

At the B&M today I also purchased another flying pig and a Opus super belicioso..

Got a inside tip that my b&m is getting the anejos next week... I would assume that the other two B&Ms close buy will be getting them the same day... Time for a shopping spree...


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

O how I hate you stupid bid sight!

Bdl of 20 GH Vintage 2002 $32.50
2 5er of AJ Fernandez samplers $10ea (bought for the fusions)
5er of Felipe Gregorio Power $13
4 Felipe Gregorio Icon (Einstein) $12
5er of Devil's Weed $7 (had to try them)

Can't complain though, I did pretty well and got what I wanted.


----------



## Igor1080

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Fuente Hemingway ClassicFuente Hemingway Classic
1 Fuente Hemingway Short StoryFuente Hemingway Short Story
1 Fuente Hemingway Work of ArtFuente Hemingway Work of Art
1 Arturo Fuente Don Carlos BelicosoArturo Fuente Don Carlos Belicoso
1 Ashton VSG Belicoso #1Ashton VSG Belicoso #1
1 Ashton VSG Tres MystiqueAshton VSG Tres Mystique
1 La Gloria Cubana Series R BelicosoLa Gloria Cubana Series R Belicoso 
1 Oliva Master Blend III RobustoOliva Master Blend III Robusto
1 Oliva Serie V TorpedoOliva Serie V Torpedo
1 Oliva Serie V FiguradoOliva Serie V Figurado
1 Tatuaje Havana VI AngelesTatuaje Havana VI Angeles
1 Tatuaje UnicosTatuaje Unicos
1 Tatuaje El Triunfador No2Tatuaje El Triunfador No2
1 Liga Privada No. 9 Parejo Oscuro BelicosoLiga Privada No. 9 Parejo Oscuro Belicoso
2 Padron 1964 Anniversary Series Torpedo NaturalPadron 1964 Anniversary Series Torpedo Natural
1 Padron 1926 Serie No. 9 NaturalPadron 1926 Serie No. 9 Natural

Begining stash to fill my first humi, most I've ever bought. Great prices compared to retail in NY.


----------



## Sarge

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'm so intrigued by that dam flying pig now... although I know we'll never have one I'm going to have start scouring any shops I ever come across when I never get out of town. 

anyway felt I had to try the Diesel so I ordered up a 10 pack for CI today. that is officially it for now as I'm way beyond broke and tapped for credit. Time to get cracking away @ my recent splurges for my car and my newly found addiction to buying and smoking cigars...


----------



## Slowpokebill

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



KcJason1 said:


> Nice. I had the same sampler come from ups today with the WOA sampler and 3 other sticks... I was waiting outside when the UPS guy showed up... Had to intercept them before he brought them to my door.. GF woulda been upset with another larger purchase of high ends...


My dear sweet wife knows that Thanksgiving means more Anejos so she didn't give me to much of a hard time when the UPS guy showed up...but there have been those otherdays :mmph:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



xhris said:


> Wow!! Nice Bill! I thought my haul was impressive...


That is a quite a good pickup! Enjoy them well!



Slowpokebill said:


> 'Tis the season for Anejos.
> 
> My buddy the UPS guy left me a package today.


They do look delicious, nice pick up!



Igor1080 said:


> 1 Fuente Hemingway ClassicFuente Hemingway Classic
> 1 Fuente Hemingway Short StoryFuente Hemingway Short Story
> 1 Fuente Hemingway Work of ArtFuente Hemingway Work of Art
> 1 Arturo Fuente Don Carlos BelicosoArturo Fuente Don Carlos Belicoso
> 1 Ashton VSG Belicoso #1Ashton VSG Belicoso #1
> 1 Ashton VSG Tres MystiqueAshton VSG Tres Mystique
> 1 La Gloria Cubana Series R BelicosoLa Gloria Cubana Series R Belicoso
> 1 Oliva Master Blend III RobustoOliva Master Blend III Robusto
> 1 Oliva Serie V TorpedoOliva Serie V Torpedo
> 1 Oliva Serie V FiguradoOliva Serie V Figurado
> 1 Tatuaje Havana VI AngelesTatuaje Havana VI Angeles
> 1 Tatuaje UnicosTatuaje Unicos
> 1 Tatuaje El Triunfador No2Tatuaje El Triunfador No2
> 1 Liga Privada No. 9 Parejo Oscuro BelicosoLiga Privada No. 9 Parejo Oscuro Belicoso
> 2 Padron 1964 Anniversary Series Torpedo NaturalPadron 1964 Anniversary Series Torpedo Natural
> 1 Padron 1926 Serie No. 9 NaturalPadron 1926 Serie No. 9 Natural
> 
> Begining stash to fill my first humi, most I've ever bought. Great prices compared to retail in NY.


I must say that's a wonderful collection to start filling your humidor with!



Slowpokebill said:


> My dear sweet wife knows that Thanksgiving means more Anejos so she didn't give me to much of a hard time when the UPS guy showed up...but there have been those otherdays :mmph:


Did your wife really pose for this picture? If she did, that's funny as hell. Hope she doesn't beat the box with the bopper!mg:


----------



## Slowpokebill

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

She really posed for the pic. It was a bomb from Dave. It showed up a few days after I told her I wouldn't be buying anymore cigars for a while. When the unexpected bomb showed up she was really pissed/mad!


----------



## Oldmso54

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Pack of each of the following:

Padilla Signature 1932 Lancero
Rocky Patel Vintage 192 Robusto
Gran Habano 2002 Robusto
Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto

A modest purchase but looking forward to everyone of them...


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> O how I hate you stupid bid sight!
> 
> Bdl of 20 GH Vintage 2002 $32.50
> 2 5er of AJ Fernandez samplers $10ea (bought for the fusions)
> 5er of Felipe Gregorio Power $13
> 4 Felipe Gregorio Icon (Einstein) $12
> 5er of Devil's Weed $7 (had to try them)
> 
> Can't complain though, I did pretty well and got what I wanted.


That is a great pickup....who's wants some devil weed!!!!!!:hungry:


----------



## Wedge

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I went the thrifty route and acquired a couple of 5-packs of Indian Tabac Super Fuertes for $9 each. Also finally upgraded my el cheapo cutter with a Cuban Crafters model off of eBay for $7 including shipping. 
I still have money left over after ordering stuff online! mg:


----------



## barryowens

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I gave up trying to find one locally and got a Ronson Jetlite off FleaBay.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just grabbed 2 more little piggys because I have a buddy that I know wants one.


----------



## EvoFX

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tman said:


> This
> 
> Scored this sucker for $10.59 at a local PetSmart. :mrgreen: I'll be playing with it in a little while.


how does one use this for cigars? (sorry cant repost the picture......)


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



EvoFX said:


> how does one use this for cigars? (sorry cant repost the picture......)


Alternate to beads --- > for humidification

see this -- > http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/279736-all-systems-go-humi-stocked.html


----------



## Neurotica

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought an Edgestar 28-bottle wine cooler and am in the queue for trays and shelves. Very exciting!


----------



## Tman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



EvoFX said:


> how does one use this for cigars? (sorry cant repost the picture......)


Here's the detailed explanation:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...exquisicat-crystals-cat-litter-must-read.html


----------



## tkblazer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

damn this slope is slippery...spent way too much this month on sticks, but its a good thing i have my cooler setup lol. checked out a new to me b&m today and walked out with these


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'm in so deep! I just REALLY started and I've spent $200 THIS WEEK on cigar stuff.

I just got a CAO Mx2, an Oliva (forget which...Serie O?), and a Murceialago (sp?) from my local B&M. Oddly enough, my girl suggested I pick up a few to "destress"..............I'm a mortgage broker and rates just got hit a point in the last two days. :lol:


----------



## golfguy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Trying to go slow, since i don't smoke much this time of year. However, i did stop into a b&m that I'd never visited and picked up two Casa Magna Colorado and a Perdomo Habano Maduro. Both cigars are new to me, so I'm looking forward to them, but It'll be especially hard to let the Perdomo rest after smelling it. yummy


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went to the B&M to pick up another pig to smoke... But instead I got word the Anejos had come in and were behind the counter... The 77's were already gone by the time I got there... So I picked up 2 50's because they were not in my sampler I got yesterday, and also another 46. Called another B&M down the street and they had the 77's(limit 2) So I picked up 2....

So todays haul of Anejos
2 77's
2 50's
1 46

Going back Friday and picking up another 2 77's and whatever else size the first B&M has left... (Got a $10 coupon/certificate, limit 1 per day)..


----------



## Ucan

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Per Manny (BKDW)'s suggestion, I purchased a box of SAINT LUIS REY RESERVA ESPECIAL DOUBLE CORONA from JR.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> I got a boner dammit! :der:


I told you to buy those or someone would...


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> I told you to buy those or someone would...


Yeah and I told you to buy them for me too and that didn't work either.
dang it.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Yeah and I told you to buy them for me too and that didn't work either.
> dang it.


That's what happens when I keep dropping my iPhone.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> That's what happens when I keep dropping my iPhone.


I new that was on purpose.  Hey have a great Turkey day bro!


----------



## UGA07

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

CAO La Traviata (smoked at B&M)
A Fuente Anejo #46 (first anejo :banana
Alec Bradley Tempus


----------



## LuckyDeuce

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Anejo 55, Davidoff puro d'oro, padron 46


----------



## louistogie

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

another haul.


----------



## Ucan

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box SAINT LUIS REY RESERVA ESPECIA SLRDC DOUBLE CORONA 
5 pack MAYORGA MYG5 GORDITO TORPEDO 
5 pack MARIA MANCINI MMRL53 ROBUSTO LARGA 
5 pack LA GLORIA CUBANA SERIE R LGSR55 NO. 5 
5 pack JR ULTIMATE UL305B CABINET NO. 30 
1 box EL REY DEL MUNDO RMROL ROBUSTO LARGA 
1 box CAO MADURO CMCH CHURCHILL 
3 sample MONTECRISTO MAGNUM 54 SELECTION


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



louistogie said:


> another haul.


Suhweet.


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 more anejo 77 sharks
1 anejo 55


----------



## bouncintiga

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

got these. the boxes are sealed so those are extra singles of the 858 sungrown and an extra t52 flying pig :mrgreen: also a my father on the side and an opus x perfexion #5

great haul at holt's and mahogany herf afterwards. I actually got 3 of the 858 sungrowns for free (with box purchase) and smoked one at the herf.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Looking Good Andrew and all.


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



louistogie said:


> another haul.


Got a Tat problem? Me too!


----------



## Fury556

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10pk Gran Habano Vintage 2002
5pk Famous Full Body Sampler 'C'
5pk Oliva Serie G Maduro Robusto 
5pk Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro Robusto
5pl Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Gran Consul
16pk Diesel High Octane Sampler

This is my first major purchase. Really gotta go buy a cooler and some spanish cedar trays now...


----------



## bresdogsr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5er of CAO Brazilla Piranaha
5er of VSG Bellicoso #1
RP/Amilcar Castro sampler 8pk


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

so far today,

1 box Tatuaje Anarchy pre-ordered
1 box T52 Flying Pigs & 2 singles
3 Anejo 55s
1 corona sized Anejo
5 Cabaiguan Belicosos
1 Illusione Bombone 
1 Oliva V Torpedo
2 Work of Art Maduros

I think that's it so far, but the weekend's just starting.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I scored the humi & ashtray for $15 shipped on eBay.


----------



## MATADOR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I had a very nice Black Friday today...

I got a total of FIVE boxes and one God of Fire....










Two boxes of La Aurora Double Corona...










Two boxes of CAO La Traviata...










One Box of NuB Habano 460...










:usa2:


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Found an estate dunill pipe for $93......$100 after tax. Only smoked in 7 times. Its a 2003 root briar 4102. Picked up a couple nail tamper tools to lay in various places, and a few of the rubber mouth pieces to pretect the pipe. Got one for the new dunhill, one for the lane era charatan givin to me by TXsmoker, one for my corn con, and another for my savinelli alligator as I seem to have to replace these every few weeks. And I got a bag of pipe cleaner.



















*THE RED SEEM IN THE PICTURE BELOW IS NOT ON THE PIPE. I HAVE NO IDEA WHY ITS ON THE PICTURE, VERY STRANGE!!!!!*


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very Nice stuff guy's!


----------



## Tman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Tatuaje Anarchy 5-er ordered

went to my local B&M and picked up the following:










Anejo time!


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice haul!


----------



## asmartbull

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Boxes of Anejo Sharks
1 Box of Anejo 50's

Ho...Ho....Ho....


----------



## TXsmoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Todays grab, minus a T52 Pig Im smoking and 2 Tabak Especials in my coffee flavored humi. (Its for coffee flavored sticks, not that its got coffee in it or anything)










Already had the Gurkha prior to todays purchase.


----------



## Tman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



TXsmoker said:


> Todays grab, minus a T52 Pig Im smoking and 2 Tabak Especials in my coffee flavored humi. (Its for coffee flavored sticks, not that its got coffee in it or anything)
> 
> Already had the Gurkha prior to todays purchase.


Ohh. I love them La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especials!


----------



## TXsmoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tman said:


> Ohh. I love them La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especials!


Ive had a few Mi Amore's, so I decided to pick up the EE. Ill have to fire it up in a few days.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

You guys have been getting some great stuff. I can't stop drooling!:drinking:Good times


----------



## kp_church

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I have an order in for the following;

Saint Luis Rey Serie A - 50 Cab
BBF - 25 SLB

Can't wait for them to arrive


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



asmartbull said:


> 2 Boxes of Anejo Sharks
> 1 Box of Anejo 50's
> 
> Ho...Ho....Ho....


Holy Peter...:horn: arty: :bounce:

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



asmartbull said:


> 2 Boxes of Anejo Sharks
> 1 Box of Anejo 50's
> 
> Ho...Ho....Ho....


Me likey


----------



## vtxcigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My brother and I just split two boxes, one RP Decade Edicion Limitada and one Fifteenth Anniversary. Both very good smokes.


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just won a 5er of the CAO Mx2 on Cigarbid for $19.


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Another box of WOAMs. Came in today from the post office


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jbrown287 said:


> Another box of WOAMs. Came in today from the post office


You are a WOAM machine!:banana:


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Seriously, I am starting to believe I need therapy. I just got a 10 spot of Mx2 off cigarbid.com for $30. At $3/stick, I couldn't pass them up (since I pay $5.75 @ my B&M)............even though I just had 41 RP's w/ humador and 5 CAOs delivered to my office TODAY.


----------



## eljimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

:smokin:Box of Anarchy.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Cattani said:


> Seriously, I am starting to believe I need therapy. I just got a 10 spot of Mx2 off cigarbid.com for $30. At $3/stick, I couldn't pass them up (since I pay $5.75 @ my B&M)............even though I just had 41 RP's w/ humador and 5 CAOs delivered to my office TODAY.


Don't worry yet.

It will get worse.:rofl:


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> Don't worry yet.
> 
> It will get worse.:rofl:


Take it from him... he knows!:rofl:


----------



## MATADOR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Cattani said:


> Seriously, I am starting to believe I need therapy. I just got a 10 spot of Mx2 off cigarbid.com for $30. At $3/stick, I couldn't pass them up (since I pay $5.75 @ my B&M)............even though I just had 41 RP's w/ humador and 5 CAOs delivered to my office TODAY.


Nice collection so far! Sounds like a dedicated CAO humi!


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



MATADOR said:


> Nice collection so far! Sounds like a dedicated CAO humi!


Yeah, I'm getting there...good thing I have all my orders shipped to my office because the woman would KILL me if she saw what I've been spending on cigars!

I have a 20 ct RP humi that came in today and that one is going to be for my Decades and Vintage 90/92 smokes. The other one will be my "everything else"..........until I find a CAO humi that I want to put just CAO in! Dammit! This is bad!


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a 400 count foot locker style humidor. That makes 10 total, plus the cooler.

Slippery slope? It's a freakin' bobsled run!

Enjoy those smokes!
PG


----------



## MATADOR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Another Humi?! Wow. you post any pics of all the humis?


----------



## jswaykos

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Visited an Old Virginia Tobacco while visiting the in-laws (same in-law that provided my MC #2)... picked up a Cain Nub Maduro and a Cain Straight Ligero something or other. Nothing crazy, just a couple smokes I've wanted to try and was able to get at a B&M for decent prices.


----------



## Short and Sweet

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered a box of Oliva V's, and 2 5 packs; Padliia Miami's and Oliva Master Blends.

Oh, the beautiful holiday season!


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



MATADOR said:


> Another Humi?! Wow. you post any pics of all the humis?


Got some photos in my albums but I really need to update them.

PG


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Was bored on Thanksgiving/Black Friday so I went in on a "let's try a bunch of stuff" order with a smoking buddy...

3 CAO Bottlerockets
10 Diesel Unholy Cocktails
5 Rocky Patel Cuban Blends
3 CAO Sopranos Associates
1 Hoyo De Tradicion
1 Perdomo Lot 23
5 Nub Connecticut 460s
5 Perdomo 2 LE 2008s
5 CAO Gold Robustos
5 Perdomo Habano Robustos
5 Rocky Patel 1999 Connecticuts
5 Rocky Patel Sungrowns


----------



## gentimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

SODO's


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> Was bored on Thanksgiving/Black Friday so I went in on a "let's try a bunch of stuff" order with a smoking buddy...
> 
> 3 CAO Bottlerockets
> 10 Diesel Unholy Cocktails
> 5 Rocky Patel Cuban Blends
> 3 CAO Sopranos Associates
> 1 Hoyo De Tradicion
> *1 Perdomo Lot 23*
> 5 Nub Connecticut 460s
> 5 Perdomo 2 LE 2008s
> 5 CAO Gold Robustos
> 5 Perdomo Habano Robustos
> 5 Rocky Patel 1999 Connecticuts
> 5 Rocky Patel Sungrowns


I had one of those the other day and loved it! But looks like a great assortment with some really good cigars.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bunch of:
Flying pigs
Cabiguan
anejos
opus x
Ashton vsg (1)
Tats
My Father coffin
and a couple I can't mention due to the Secret santa!!!


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 CAO Mx2
5 5 Vegas 'A' Archtype


----------



## FridayGt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

That is a freaking amazing sounding list. I have tried none of those, but can't wait to!

Just ordered 3 Opus X's for Christmas, can't wait!



Zfog said:


> Bunch of:
> Flying pigs
> Cabiguan
> anejos
> opus x
> Ashton vsg (1)
> Tats
> My Father coffin
> and a couple I can't mention due to the Secret santa!!!


----------



## TunaGod06

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Couple of samplers from the Monster:

Best Of Espinosa Y Ortega
CAO Premium Selection #1

First purchase in over 6 months...


----------



## Firedawg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> Bunch of:
> Flying pigs
> Cabiguan
> anejos
> opus x
> Ashton vsg (1)
> Tats
> My Father coffin
> and a couple I can't mention due to the Secret santa!!!


The recession just ended! Holy crap!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



TunaGod06 said:


> First purchase in over 6 months...


Now that's what I call impressive!!!! :hail:


----------



## TunaGod06

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Now that's what I call impressive!!!! :hail:


I tend to be ADD with my hobbies.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Box Liga Privada T52 Double corona
1 Box Liga Privada #9 Flying Pig
1 Box Big Brand New Release 2010 Sampler 
5 PK Man O' War Special-Edition Figurado 
5 PK Oliva Serie V Belicoso 
5 PK Cohiba Extra Viejo 660 Pyramid
5 PK Ashton VSG Enchantment 
2 Tin Henry Clay Smokers Mints


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3-Anejo 48's and 3 49's for $10.95 each yesterday, that was store limit.
Some pigs and some rats.


----------



## K. Corleon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some Anejo 77's. Should be perfect next year around this time.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



K. Corleon said:


> Some Anejo 77's. Should be perfect next year around this time.


true dat.


----------



## Mhouser7

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just came home with a fresh box of Padron 3000's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krioni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5-Nub Cameroon 460
5-Perdomo Habano Robusto
5-Olivia Series G Robusto
5-Tabak Especial Robusto

CI Brown Bag Sampler:
1-Indian Tabac Maduro
1-Gurkha Regent
1-Bahia Maduro Tony Borhani
1-El Mejor Emerald
1-Nica Libre 1990
1-Padilla Hybrid
1-5 Vegas Classic
1-Calle Ocho
1-Intenso
1-Viejo Indios Puros

Must stop now, wife beginning to get a bit irritated...or at least slow down a bit....mg:


----------



## edg.tucson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

a box of Alec Bradley Family Blend BX2. This has become my favorite cigar. I smoke each one of these down until I burn my fingers! ;-)


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Krioni said:


> 5-Nub Cameroon 460
> 5-Perdomo Habano Robusto
> 5-Olivia Series G Robusto
> 5-Tabak Especial Robusto
> 
> CI Brown Bag Sampler:
> 1-Indian Tabac Maduro
> 1-Gurkha Regent
> 1-Bahia Maduro Tony Borhani
> 1-El Mejor Emerald
> 1-Nica Libre 1990
> 1-Padilla Hybrid
> 1-5 Vegas Classic
> 1-Calle Ocho
> 1-Intenso
> 1-Viejo Indios Puros
> 
> Must stop now, wife beginning to get a bit irritated...or at least slow down a bit....mg:


nice brown bag ,they are all smokable. The last brown bag I got from thompson wasuuu


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



edg.tucson said:


> a box of Alec Bradley Family Blend BX2. This has become my favorite cigar. I smoke each one of these down until I burn my fingers! ;-)


I think it's a pretty good cigar as well. Picked up a box a few weeks ago in the same size.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Krioni said:


> 5-Nub Cameroon 460
> 5-Perdomo Habano Robusto
> 5-Olivia Series G Robusto
> 5-Tabak Especial Robusto
> 
> CI Brown Bag Sampler:
> 1-Indian Tabac Maduro
> 1-Gurkha Regent
> 1-Bahia Maduro Tony Borhani
> 1-El Mejor Emerald
> 1-Nica Libre 1990
> 1-Padilla Hybrid
> 1-5 Vegas Classic
> 1-Calle Ocho
> 1-Intenso
> 1-Viejo Indios Puros
> 
> Must stop now, wife beginning to get a bit irritated...or at least slow down a bit....mg:


Tim! I am glad that you posted exactly what you got in "CI's Brown Bag Sampler";:nod: I have been curious for a while now about what kind of cigars they include with this package; I think that you will enjoy these sticks.:yo:


----------



## MATADOR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Pretty good for a brown bag. Sometimes they put in all the ones that don't sell. Nice NUBs!


----------



## Firedawg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

El Mejor Espresso Robusto (20) 
Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo) (5) 
CAO Gold Maduro Corona Gorda (5) 
Gurkha '8-Year Aged' Legend Robusto #4 (10) 
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro	(5) 
Oliveros Gold Cognac Toro Tubo (Single)	(2)	
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto (10)
Carlos Torano Fortress 4.5x60 (5)
Vegas Series 'A' Apostle (5)
Partagas Cifuentes Seasonal Blend Winter Febrero (Single) (2)

Im so broke now but happy. Also picked up another single AF Short story and AF Best Seller for Christmas morning.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a 5er of Padilla Artisan and 2 Felipe Gregorio Einsteins.


----------



## Mutombo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box Tat 7th Reserva
Box My Father 1922 Petit Robusto


----------



## Krioni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Coffee-Cup said:


> Tim! I am glad that you posted exactly what you got in "CI's Brown Bag Sampler";:nod: I have been curious for a while now about what kind of cigars they include with this package; I think that you will enjoy these sticks.:yo:


 They are in the humidor. I will let them sit for a while and will, maybe, post what they taste like as I smoke them.

Thanks for the input, being a "noob" it makes me feel good


----------



## eNthusiast

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just got my cubao torpedos in today. awesome deal - i got 10 for 30 shipped.

now bidding on 2 15 packs of ghurka blue steels on cbid for 80 bucks... damn i'm going broke.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



eNthusiast said:


> *damn i'm going broke*.


That's the initiation....you're doing well!mg:


----------



## SamF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Grabbed a box of Fuente Exqisitos today for my quick coffee smoke on the sunrise


----------



## barryowens

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered a box of the Arganese Nicaraguan torpedos from CI.


----------



## 3r1ck

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A few Anejos!


A couple chisels and Oliva V Maduro.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Now don't those look delicious! Nice pickup Erick!:beerchug:


----------



## Qball

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped by Tampa Sweethearts today

3 Hemingway Rosados
2 Magnum Rosados
2 Ashton VSG Eclipse Tubos
1 Ashton ESG #23
1 Don Carlos Edicion de Anniversario
1 Chateau Harvest Sampler

Oh, and Darlene the Cigar Girl just happened to be visiting and I got to say Hi... too bad she isn't working there any more... she was awesome!


----------



## Tman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got myself some Oliva V Maduro today as well! Hope I enjoy it because I love Oliva V!

Also
HDM Excalibur No.1 Maduro
La Triviata Maduro
Rocky Patel Decade


----------



## 3r1ck

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yeah I went all out this year for Anejos. I plan to pick up a couple more of those V Maduros as well. They had a couple of the Fuente Holiday Samplers there too, but just couldn't bring myself to buy one of those.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tman said:


> I got myself some Oliva V Maduro today as well! Hope I enjoy it because I love Oliva V!
> 
> Also
> HDM Excalibur No.1 Maduro
> La Triviata Maduro
> Rocky Patel Decade


I've taken a strong liking for the La Traviatas. For the price and quality, it's one of the better cigars out there, meets my flavor profile.



3r1ck said:


> Yeah I went all out this year for Anejos. I plan to pick up a couple more of those V Maduros as well. They had a couple of the Fuente Holiday Samplers there too, but just couldn't bring myself to buy one of those.


I saw the holiday samplers, not a fan.


----------



## protekk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I went christmas shopping for myself today

6 anjeo #46
3 Anejo sharks
10 LFD Diez Orientals
3 Fuente Between the Lines
5 WOrk of Art Maduros 
1 TAtuaje HAvana VI Verocu #5

There were limits on the Anejos and Between the Lines and the Tatuaje was on the suggestion of my local B&M. The LFD's were the last of the 2009 stock. Needless to say today was a good day.


----------



## Mihow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I went C.A.O. crazy for my own little Christmas present this year:

CAO Mx2 Robusto X5
CAO Brazilia Ipanema X5
CAO BLACK Gothic (torp) X5
Tabak Especial Ltd. Ed. Red Eye X5

Also, a 100 cap. Humidor that's making my room smell like my dad's old carpentry work shop in Poland when I was a kid so +1 for that. And a 20 pack of what CI called Full Bodied Frenzy because I'm very new to cigar smoking and want some variation to see where my tastes lie; which included X4 each of: Man O' War Ruination Belicoso ... Perdomo Oscuro Epicure ... Cu-Avana Intenso Toro ... Graycliff G2 Turbo and 5 Vegas Cask-Strength.

Being single and going to only one x-mas party, and that being a white elephant party (Avatar fleshlight is my present of choice :cheer2: ) leaves a nice chunk of cash for me to splurge!


----------



## jminsi

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought a CAO gold maduro 5 pack off monster a few days ago.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

7 Tat petite Cazadores reserva
1 Tat 7th reserva


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

4 more pigs, 3 camacho's (coffins), 2 tat cazadores and half a box of The Face (yeah you heard me right)!


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I came home today with a few A Turrent Triple Plays. I've had one before so I wanted a few more to rest.


----------



## Jeff10236

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just received a shipment from CI yesterday with 15 Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 2nd's Torpedoes, a box of Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Mini-Belicoso, and 10 La Perla Habana Black Pearl Rojo Belicoso.


----------



## Krioni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack of Brickhouse Toros were just delivered. Yummy!


----------



## gator_79

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 anejo 50's I might go back and pick up 5 more they still have a very good selection.


----------



## jswaykos

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought a five pack of CAO America potomacs of the Monster jam this morning.


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

On Cbid - 5 Diesel UC (17.50)
Cigars International - Padila Sampler 18 cigars ($40)


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gator_79 said:


> 5 anejo 50's I might go back and pick up 5 more they still have a very good selection.


As long as you like them, pick up as many as you can afford at a reasonable price. I'm sure you know, the "secondary" market for these is ridiculously priced.


----------



## Krioni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Woo hoo! Went to the mailbox and USPS had left another package in there!

5 pack of Diesel Unholy Cocktails :banana:


----------



## baddddmonkey

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## jimrockford

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I made a spur-of-the-moment bid on what I thought was a 20 count box of Carlos Torano Tribute 2008s and noticed the next day it was a 10 count box. Naturally, I was the high bidder. They go for $95 at Famous and I picked them up for $51 so I guess I still got a decent deal. I smoked one today ROTT and really enjoyed it.


----------



## gentimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## edg.tucson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I think it's a pretty good cigar as well. Picked up a box a few weeks ago in the same size.


Who do you prefer to get them from.... I am always looking for the best prices too. I got them for 119.00 which I think is a pretty good price.


----------



## TunaGod06

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gentimmy said:


>


Drool.

Picked up a 10'er of La Perla Habana Black Pearl...bad CI, bad.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



edg.tucson said:


> Who do you prefer to get them from.... I am always looking for the best prices too. I got them for 119.00 which I think is a pretty good price.


I purchased them off of the Monster's "name your own price" for $75 including shipping. I got a steal.


----------



## txemtp69

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

CI:
5 Vegas Gold Maduro - box

Highland Dlx Guillotine - Gun Metal
Bugatti B-1 Torch Lighter GUN METAL 
Herf-a-Dor X15 - 15-ct [BLK] 15 CAPACITY 
Pepin Garcia 5-Star #1 Sampler (Christmas Workshop 5 CIGARS)

Gurkha Top-Shelf Duo Sampler 
Man O' War Special-Edition Figurado 5-Pack

CigarFox: 
Arturo Fuente Opus X Belicoso 
Arturo Fuente Opus X Double Corona
Arturo Fuente King T 
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic


----------



## demo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Buying a box of Diesel UCs in about 5 mins


----------



## MATADOR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hey Keith, never had any of the Vegas line. Good smoke? Whats it compariable to?


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box 'o LFD DL chisel's, Cigar Family 2010 TAA coffin & a couple Anejo's :thumb:


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice Justin! How've you been bro? Long time no see!


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Justin,

That picture of the CFCF TAA Coffin got you one more entry to the troop raffle, see my blog for more info.

And BTW... those are tasty.


----------



## txemtp69

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



MATADOR said:


> Hey Keith, never had any of the Vegas line. Good smoke? Whats it compariable to?


So far I've only had the Series A, the Gold Maduro was hard to pass up at $50/box. I've heard nothing bad about 5 vegas so I'm trying several different. My next 5 Vegas purchase will probably be AAA or Miami.

As for comparison I really haven't thought much about it. Someone else might be ale to chime in there on that note.

Series A - I found spice throughout at an even pace, slowly building towards the final 2/3 (not a straight out punch of spice) and hints sweetness here and there


----------



## edg.tucson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I purchased them off of the Monster's "name your own price" for $75 including shipping. I got a steal.


Holy Cow that is a steal.... I got a box of Prensado Robustos for $62 on an auction site last month but I prefer the Family Blends.... I just finished burning my fingers on a BX2 moments ago. Ah the sweet taste of the BX2 in that last inch.


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Oliva Serie V and Cain Maduro


----------



## Mutombo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box Tat Anarchy


----------



## gentimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

lemme know how the anarchy is


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Look at you Tim.. finally found some of the Face.


----------



## gentimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I grabbed two for a reason


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1-Room 101 LTD Conjura- coulnd'nt wait, torched it up.
2- Cain F'2
1-Tarano Family Single Region
3- Carlos Tarano Master's


----------



## constant tilt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 flying pigs
2 dirty rats
3 anejos
2 La Traviata Maduras
1 Jamie Martinez reserve


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gentimmy said:


> I grabbed two for a reason


Slopes a killer!

Picked up 8 more Opus PL and perfecto. Also thanks to Max Power I snagged 4 of each vitola of the new LE Vieja. I can't wait to try those!


----------



## JakeDPR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

 After having really enjoyed my Don Tomas Cameroon Collection Perfecto # 1, I wanted to try some smaller cigars, so I ordered...

5 RP Vintage 1992 Petite Coronas
5 5 Vegas Series 'A' Anomaly
3 DPG Cuban Classic 1952 Petite Coronas


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Reino said:


> 1-Room 101 LTD Conjura- coulnd'nt wait, torched it up.
> 2- Cain F'2
> 1-Tarano Family Single Region
> 3- Carlos Tarano Master's


I've had the Room 101 404, which was a very good smoke. I'm looking to pick up some of the limited! Nice picksup!



constant tilt said:


> 5 flying pigs
> 2 dirty rats
> 3 anejos
> 2 La Traviata Maduras
> 1 Jamie Martinez reserve


Erich(Evonnida) sent me a dirty rat, definitely want to try that one out! Which Anejos?



Zfog said:


> Slopes a killer!
> 
> Picked up 8 more Opus PL and perfecto. Also thanks to Max Power I snagged 4 of each vitola of the new LE Vieja. I can't wait to try those!


Zach, how do you like the lanceros?


----------



## quietnas1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went to the B&M and got a San Critobal Seleccion Del Sol, a Gurkha Evil, and 2 Padron 3000's.


----------



## vtxcigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up 3 Casa Magna Oscuros, 2 My Father Robustos, 2 Gurkha Assassin Robustos from the B&M. Haven't ever tried any of these, so we'll see how they are when I get some time to relax and try them.:smoke:


----------



## Stubby

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just snagged a Nub Club 460 sampler from Cigar Auctioneer and the following individual sticks from CI:

2x Ave Maria Clermont (corona)
1x Excalibur Dark Knight Dark Knight I
1x Punch Gran Cru Punch Gran Cru Diadema Maduro
1x Romeo y Julieta Cedro Deluxe #2 (corona)

Those will probably take a nice rest this winter and be brought out in the spring.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pickups...
I bought my first Opus, a few Anejos and a Woam.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Zach, how do you like the lanceros?[/QUOTE]

I love the petite lanceros, they are awesome. A local B&M had about 11 from the last release. Keyword being had. lol
They are one of my favorite Opus vitolas! I will bring you one if you venture to Mass.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up 2 Anejo 55's on my lunch break!

My first ones so it made my day


----------



## Stubby

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just won 8 Nub Connecticut on Cigar Auctioneer this morning. I've really got to cut down on these auctions, but I get so excited in those last second bid wars.


----------



## Catalysts1942

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ordered an Oliva V 2009 Sampler from Famous . Cant wait to get it.


----------



## logos

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just found out about cigarbid...it would probably be best for my marriage if I end up losing a few of the auctions that I am currently winning. hahaha

Very addicting!


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



logos said:


> I just found out about cigarbid...it would probably be best for my marriage if I end up losing a few of the auctions that I am currently winning. hahaha
> 
> Very addicting!


It would be best for your marriage if you had an office to have them delivered to so she doesn't REALLY see it. (Ask me how I know...:first


----------



## demo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

fiver of Montecristo No. 4's and a free torch for only $20 on CI


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ommision......gotta love it. Seriously though, in the end they always know!
My wife knows about everything, now shes buying me and edgestar for christmas. ? whoda thunk it. Now she can't complain because I gotta get good use out of it!!!

BTW My first 6 orders that came to my house she never saw. I guess I got lucky. Because the next 20 or so......she saw every one. I got some shiat for that.:blabla::hurt::yell::dunno:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Christmas is coming early....
5 Anejo #49
10 Anejo #50
5 Anejo #49
27 Anejo #55
A brand new humidor to store these beautiful cigars!!!!










A box +4 flying pigs









A pack of 5 +1(evonnida gifted) of Dirty Rats









6 LFD Perfecto Habanos









4 Tatuaje Gran Cojonu 









and a bunch of EP Carillo Short Run, Room 101 404s, Illusione Epernay Le Ferme, and Tatuaje Havana VI Gorditos


----------



## Mr_mich

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Christmas is coming early....
> 5 Anejo #49
> 10 Anejo #50
> 5 Anejo #49
> 27 Anejo #55
> A brand new humidor to store these beautiful cigars!!!!


I've been tyring to win that same humidor for the last few weeks on Cbid, unfortunatley looks like lots of people are buying them as gifts as they are going for 20-40 bucks more than they were in october. Hopefully after the chrismas rush i'll get my good deal. :smile:


----------



## Habano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A few sticks for a little project I am working on.....










And some everyday / excellent smokes. For the price, these are really good and enjoy smoking them when weather is permitting.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I like what I am seeing here guys. Keep up the good work. lol


----------



## Reg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

:shocked: Wow... Great pictures. I was happy just to get a few J21s the other night.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Veeral, when can I come to your house?


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> Veeral, when can I come to your house?


Anytime, I know how much of a fan you are of cold weather! :typing:


----------



## BDog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

:Was on vacation in Vegas for Thanksgiving and had the top of my trusty Cigar Save It break off. This is the Cigar Save It.









They work pretty good to keep a partially smoked stick in and for 6 bucks at the local Indian tobacco shop it was not a bad buy. For long term use though they always break right where the hinge for the top connects to the body. Its a very thin area of material in that hinged area and with constant opening and closing it fails and you are left with a detatched top.

Went into the Tommy Bahama shop in the Ceasar's Casino shopping mall and happened to browse into the cigar accessories area and found this gem









Its two pieces and one pulls out like an inner sleeve. Its pretty sturdy and for the most part it does a great job except it will not accomdate the larger ring gauge cigars.

Much more stylish though.:smoke:

Also visited the Casa Fuente shop and picked up some Opus X's that hav e been added to my humi for special occasions.


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn the devil site. I've gone a little frantic with buying NC's lately:
3 5-packs for me, plus a 5-vegas sampler for my friend who bombed me with a box.

Then on JR's Dutch Auction site, I've got a bid on a box of Montecristo Afrique Jambos. If I win, it'll come to well under $3.00 a stick which is one hellova price for that cigar IMO.

I'm ordering a bundle of Johnny O's that should be going away for a while, too.

Lastly, I'm awaiting the bill for the ring I gave my girlfriend for the holidays/her birthday... Gonna have to dig deep to find the scratch to pay for all of this lol!


----------



## ptpablo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of the flying pigs and a nice 5 pack Anejo sampler, just in time for the holidays!!!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn! One of you are selling me a pig of three!


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Anytime, I know how much of a fan you are of cold weather! :typing:


Hey... it's going to be 71 in Atlanta with 66 percent humidity, at least in Buckhead Cigar Club LLC... 24/7 365.


----------



## MATADOR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yo Rock,

If you're looking for a box of Flying Pigs, let me know, I have three boxes...two of which are unopened


----------



## Krish the Fish

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a box of Double Edged Swords, 1 Exclusivo Robusto, 1 2009 Holiday Blend, and 10 2010 Holiday Blends.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Post pics when you can. I'd love to see these.



Krish the Fish said:


> Just picked up a box of Double Edged Swords, 1 Exclusivo Robusto, 1 2009 Holiday Blend, and 10 2010 Holiday Blends.


Santa still hasn't left my house. :tongue:


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My first purchase from cigarsatyourprice.com, and I'm very pleased.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

nice pickup Josh


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Post pics when you can. I'd love to see these.
> 
> Santa still hasn't left my house. :tongue:





mrsmitty said:


> My first purchase from cigarsatyourprice.com, and I'm very pleased.


Wow... you two are on a roll!
Now gimme a few minutes with some tissues...


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Can't compare to the above posts, but most of these were purchased in the last week. The GoF, Casa Fuente, 2 of the Opus, 1 Shark, and 2 Anejos are all gifts.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

All these pics bring a tear to me eye. Freakin awesome. We all have the same great taste!!!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

It's an Opus/Anejo time of year.. My B&M's stock of Sharks sold out in 2 days and I only got one... I just got word that they are getting more next week. I will have to buy at least a few more.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Can't compare to the above posts, but most of these were purchased in the last week. The GoF, Casa Fuente, 2 of the Opus, 1 Shark, and 2 Anejos are all gifts.


Riiiight. That's an amazing collection! Smoke that GOF and tell me how it is! :rockon:



Zfog said:


> All these pics bring a tear to me eye. Freakin awesome. We all have the same great taste!!!


LOL. I think everyone has the same taste when it comes to Anejos/Opus.:tongue:


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Money is a little tight this time of year, but I got my better half to agree to let me buy myself a present for the holidays!

2 bundles of Oba Oba Robusto Maduros
Box of 5 Vegas Serie "A" Robustos 
A Cabinet of 5 Vegas Miami Robustos 
A 8 cigar sampler of 5 Vegas Serie "A" boxpress

Happy Holidays to me:banana:


----------



## demo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



EricF said:


> Money is a little tight this time of year, but I got my better half to agree to let me buy myself a present for the holidays!
> 
> 2 bundles of Oba Oba Robusto Maduros
> Box of 5 Vegas Serie "A" Robustos
> A Cabinet of 5 Vegas Miami Robustos
> A 8 cigar sampler of 5 Vegas Serie "A" boxpress
> 
> Happy Holidays to me:banana:


The serie A's are one of my go-to's now, I love them. I'm hoping to make enough to get a box in time for New Years


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> It's an Opus/Anejo time of year.. My B&M's stock of Sharks sold out in 2 days and I only got one... I just got word that they are getting more next week. I will have to buy at least a few more.


Other than getting one gifted to me by Ron, I can't get a hold of them at msrp +1 dollar. I refuse to pay more.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Half a box of Anejo 77 Sharks seeing thats all that was available!!!!!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Finally a box of Lost City Toro Yay

Thanks Charlie!!!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Finally a box of Lost City Toro Yay
> 
> Thanks Charlie!!!


Awesome!!! I got a few surprises coming next well in regards to this as well!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I don't like any of you! I'm taking my Devils Weed and leaving


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> I don't like any of you! I'm taking my Devils Weed and leaving


ound:


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> I don't like any of you! I'm taking my Devils Weed and leaving


I warned Dave... 2011 comes I'm going to start charging all of you commission. 

I've sold a lot of Pigs, Rats, Viajes, Between the Lines and Lost Citys this past week, lol.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> I warned Dave... 2011 comes I'm going to start charging all of you commission.
> 
> I've sold a lot of Pigs, Rats, Viajes, Between the Lines and Lost Citys this past week, lol.


I guess that means we better stock up now because next year we'll have to deal with possibly price increases AND Charlie's commission....may have to quit smoking at that point...


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I guess that means we better stock up now because next year we'll have to deal with possibly price increases AND Charlie's commission....may have to quit smoking at that point...


Thats weird I called and said ... Hi I'm dave and know no one named Charlie and they lowered the price. :smile:


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I guess that means we better stock up now because next year we'll have to deal with possibly price increases AND Charlie's commission....may have to quit smoking at that point...


I mean... I have to pay for these La Aurora 107 Lanceros and Davidoff No. 2s somehow.



smelvis said:


> Thats weird I called and said ... Hi I'm dave and know no one named Charlie and they lowered the price. :smile:


Now you understand the prices I pay.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Thats weird I called and said ... Hi I'm dave and know no one named Charlie and they lowered the price. :smile:





thegoldenmackid said:


> I mean... I have to pay for these La Aurora 107 Lanceros and Davidoff No. 2s somehow.
> 
> Now you understand the prices I pay.


:rofl:


----------



## Tman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Help! mg: I'm gaining momentum down this slope! I just bought a box of La Aroma de Cuba EE on Monster Mashup.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tman said:


> Help! mg: I'm gaining momentum down this slope! I just bought a box of La Aroma de Cuba EE on Monster Mashup.


Love the EE. What size and how much did you get it for?


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tman said:


> Help! mg: I'm gaining momentum down this slope! I just bought a box of La Aroma de Cuba EE on Monster Mashup.


Great Cigars. I bought a box last week of the #5.


----------



## Tman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



avo_addict said:


> Love the EE. What size and how much did you get it for?


They have La Aroma de Cuba #1 (Corona Gorda) on Mashup for $119.98 includes free shipping! :biggrin: I'm sure they'll come back on at 11pm tonight. I actually love the #5 Belicoso size, but I thought the price was very good so I pulled the trigger!


----------



## Tman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> Great Cigars. I bought a box last week of the #5.


Noooooo! I'm so jealous! How much did you get the box for?


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tman said:


> Noooooo! I'm so jealous! How much did you get the box for?


142

but 5 packs were on CBid / freefall earlier this week and I picked up 2 more fivers for 19.50 each. I would have kept grabbing them if I hadn't just bought that box.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tman said:


> Help! mg: I'm gaining momentum down this slope! I just bought a box of La Aroma de Cuba EE on Monster Mashup.





Max_Power said:


> Great Cigars. I bought a box last week of the #5.


I second this. They are some very good cigars.


----------



## Reg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I second this. They are some very good cigars.


I agree. I think it has a great quality/hype ratio.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 La Flor Dominicana Gran Maduro #6 
10 Oliva serie G Maduro belicoso


----------



## smokin'Jef

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Alec Bradley robusto sampler: 2 each of -
SCR
Prensado
Family Blend
Harvest Habano
Tempus Quadrum

and

Nub maduro torp 5pk


----------



## barryowens

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped by the Tatuaje Anarchy National release at Smoke Inn and grabbed a few.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I picked up a special edition box (too lazy for pics)
5 lancero LADC EE
5 lancero Cristobal
Super cool box and fancy packaging of course! I love my lanceros!


----------



## Bunker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I finally got last weeks cbidness today, 15 CI Legends Red by Perdomo and 10 Nub Habano Torpedos


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

finally bought myself a Cigar Caddy. I got a 2 stick and a 15 stick.


----------



## Tman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



barryowens said:


> Stopped by the Tatuaje Anarchy National release at Smoke Inn and grabbed a few.


I'm waiting in anticipation to rest those babies in my humi!


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up the Opus reserve de chateau tin tonight... They also were tempting me with the robusto and perfection tins as well... The guy was even trying to sell me an A coffin or two for $30 each... Not a bad price.. Maybe next week.


----------



## woodted

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of DCM Toro #4
5 EP Carrillo Short run Toros
5 My Father 1922 Toros


----------



## demo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack of 5 Vegas Maduros for the pops


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This a '08 Box I got last night. I did get Pete to sign it and it is now buried in my humi for a rainy day!








This is my Anarchy score from last night









Yeah Me!!!!!!:dude::dude::dude:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



EricF said:


> This a '08 Box I got last night. I did get Pete to sign it and it is now buried in my humi for a rainy day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Anarchy score from last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Me!!!!!!:dude::dude::dude:


:rapture:Scotty, beam me up to Eric's House!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



woodted said:


> Box of DCM Toro #4
> 5 EP Carrillo Short run Toros
> 5 My Father 1922 Toros


Nice choice on the the Short Run. I definitely enjoy the way that cigar smokes!


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

64qt Sterilite storage container ~$8
Foam weatherstrip $3
$11 for a suitable storage alternative for my boxes

2 72% Boveda packs
2 Davidoff Puro D'Oro Deliciosos
1 La Aurora 107 Robusto
1 La Aurora 107 Torpedo

Regret the Davidoff purchase as soon as I put them on the counter.


----------



## MurphysLaw

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a box of Tatuaje Anarchy last night as well...also snagged La Riqueza #1 and an El Triunfador #3 singles


----------



## woodted

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Nice choice on the the Short Run. I definitely enjoy the way that cigar smokes!


It'll be my first, looking forward to it!:woohoo:


----------



## havanajohn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a box of Fuente No. 77 Sharks, and a box of the new No. 60 Anejo Toros.


----------



## logos

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nub 464 Torpedo Connecticut	5 Pack
Oliva Connecticut Reserve Toro 5 Pack
Nub Introductory Six-Pack Sampler 
Cain Variety Six-Pack Sampler

Won all on CB...first experience there...need to show some restraint in the future.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



havanajohn said:


> Just picked up a box of Fuente No. 77 Sharks, and a box of the new No. 60 Anejo Toros.


Very nice pickups, I'm hoping to grab a few 77s this year.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



havanajohn said:


> Just picked up a box of Fuente No. 77 Sharks, and a box of the new No. 60 Anejo Toros.


Very nice pickups, I'm hoping to grab a few 77s this year.


----------



## woodted

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



logos said:


> Won all on CB...first experience there...need to show some restraint in the future.


Good luck with that!


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

4 of each Holiday blend vitola (these smell incredible)!
Also looking forward to my Anarchy shipment next week.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A ten count box of Lost City Toros. Hope they live up to the praise they are getting!


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped by Kirstens and picked up a few singles on the way to today's herf.

Padron '64 Monarca Maduro & Opus Scorpio Maduro:thumb:


----------



## d_day

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a box of Alec Bradley Prensados. OMG! SO good.

Also got lots of freebies with it. Got an 8 pack of some other AB cigar I hadn't heard of, got a couple AB family blends, an AB max, and a super secret AB smoke from the the rep.


----------



## Tman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Very nice pickups, I'm hoping to grab a few 77s this year.


Finally grabbed myself two 77s today! I was shocked my B&M stocked it recently.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'm hoping they come in this week


----------



## MATADOR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> A ten count box of Lost City Toros. Hope they live up to the praise they are getting!


Nice pick up! Hard to find those!


----------



## MATADOR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Juicestain said:


> Padron '64 Monarca Maduro & Opus Scorpio Maduro:thumb:


I'm looking forward to Wednesday when my B&M gets the Opus X in!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> I'm hoping they come in this week


:nod:


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'm curious about other people's B&M here...

When I was at a shop recently, they said they only get Anejos and Opus X in during Christmas for like the holiday season. Are other B&M's like this? It seems to me that those two smokes would be popular year round!


----------



## thunderdan11

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I was talking yesterday about this. He got in some Anejos for fathers day in June, his Opus X he got in right around thanksgiving...


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hmmm...maybe the B&M's just can't afford to stock them all year round? Or is perhaps more of a manufacturer problem and that they can only get a few boxes per year. I'll have to do some asking around. I suppose it always depends on the size and inventory of the smoke shop.


----------



## SeanL

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

AF only makes so many of their higher end lines, most of which are released annually during specified time slots - the Christmas season and Father's Day, if I am not mistaken. As far as retailers only getting limited quantities, it is a classic supply and demand scenario.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



SeanL said:


> AF only makes so many of their higher end lines, most of which are released annually during specified time slots - the Christmas season and Father's Day, if I am not mistaken. As far as retailers only getting limited quantities, it is a classic supply and demand scenario.


This makes sense, thank you for your reply! Yes I suppose the price would definitely not make it a top seller throughout the year but it makes sense that people buying it for their Father's or during the Christmas season. Although, I would love to save the cash up and get a whole box!


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Not really a purchase, but still cool.

Received as a gift from my good friend Oded at Mike's Cigars down in Miami:

4 - Lusitania toros (by Perdomo)
4 - La Flor de Caney toros (by Matasa)
4 - Licenciados toros (also by Matasa)
4 - 898 Collection robusto (also by Matasa, I believe)
4 - Bauza robusto (by Fuente)
4 - Bauza Jaguar (also by Fuente)

I've smoked all except the Bauza, which I am eagerly anticipating. These are all "house" brands from Mike's, although they are distributed nationally as well, so they aren't really traditional house brands. In the next few weeks, I'll be re-smoking these brands and posting reviews on my new blog.

Also included in the package was one Camacho branded golf clip and, the most treasured and most appreciated, Oded gave me his Colibri Reload single torch lighter. Black and chrome, matches my new G37X nicely. Long story short, when I visited Oded back in October I hadn't packed a lighter (Thanks, Homeland Security) and had to resort to lighting the OpusX which Oded gave me at the time with a crappy, airport lighter. Still a good smoke, but it took a bit to get a good burn going...

But I digress...

Hope everyone in the blizzard zone is enjoying this f-ing snow...

Good smoking!

PG


----------



## kas

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> A ten count box of Lost City Toros. Hope they live up to the praise they are getting!


Be interested to hear what you think of these, if you don't mind posting a review. Never had the pleasure.


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oops, looks like I just bought myself a birthday present! Box of Fuente King B's for 108  
If anyone can get a "Name Your Price" lower than that from cigarmonster, go for it! It declined what came to 5/stick, but accepted 108 which is 6/stick. These go for more than that around here  Plus, it's my (surprisingly) first box of Fuente products to hit my cooler!


----------



## shotokun16

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Anejo 2 Sampler (5-cigars) from Tampa Sweet Hearts and three Anejos #50 from bestcigar prices. wow $90 just flew out the door!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



eyesack said:


> Oops, looks like I just bought myself a birthday present! Box of Fuente King B's for 108
> If anyone can get a "Name Your Price" lower than that from cigarmonster, go for it! It declined what came to 5/stick, but accepted 108 which is 6/stick. These go for more than that around here  Plus, it's my (surprisingly) first box of Fuente products to hit my cooler!


Great Pickup, I like the King B's and for that price, you can't help but love them!



shotokun16 said:


> Anejo 2 Sampler (5-cigars) from Tampa Sweet Hearts and three Anejos #50 from bestcigar prices. wow $90 just flew out the door!


You could have picked up the 3 Anejo #50s from Tampa as well if they're not out of them . Either way, you're gonna enjoy them!


----------



## shotokun16

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Great Pickup, I like the King B's and for that price, you can't help but love them!
> 
> You could have picked up the 3 Anejo #50s from Tampa as well if they're not out of them . Either way, you're gonna enjoy them!


Hey Batista

Yay i could of but i i was suppose to call them and check on the prices. They only had the sampler posted online and the Anejo 50s from besticigar prices had free shipping included. I blame you! if only you didnt post the promos =(

THanks A LOT!


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Great Pickup, I like the King B's and for that price, you can't help but love them!


True, true, but you know, I wonder if 6-dollar King B's will taste the same as 9-dollar King B's? :rotfl:

I'm so excited lol my gf also asked me, "What should I do if I bought you something that needs to stay fresh but I don't want you to know what it is and Chan (bouncintiga) won't be home till Monday?" This was after I told her that Holt's has Opus/An~ejo's in stock 

Veeral man, you should come to our Jersey herfs!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



eyesack said:


> True, true, but you know, I wonder if 6-dollar King B's will taste the same as 9-dollar King B's? :rotfl:
> 
> I'm so excited lol my gf also asked me, "What should I do if I bought you something that needs to stay fresh but I don't want you to know what it is and Chan (bouncintiga) won't be home till Monday?" This was after I told her that Holt's has Opus/An~ejo's in stock
> 
> Veeral man, you should come to our Jersey herfs!


LOL! If they don't taste the same, send 'em to me. I share the same story with my girlfriend except I placed the orders myself, lol(but I don't have any space left, oh boy). It's funny that you should say that, I just spoke with HabanoLover today about meeting you guys and it's unfortunate that I have family obligations on that one specific weekend. I'll be on the lookout for the next one! :thumb:


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'm planning a post-semester no-holds barred Tobacco Day during winter break, and I've been known to frequent Mahogany (cigar bar on top of Holt's where you can BYO sticks) to get out of the cold! Roseland = North right?
As for storage, I use a plastic food-storage box by OXO that I got for 9 bucks from the Container Store as overflow/travel humi. Best bang for buck ever. If I can free up my extra one, you can have it


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



eyesack said:


> I'm planning a post-semester no-holds barred Tobacco Day during winter break, and I've been known to frequent Mahogany (cigar bar on top of Holt's where you can BYO sticks) to get out of the cold! Roseland = North right?
> As for storage, I use a plastic food-storage box by OXO that I got for 9 bucks from the Container Store as overflow/travel humi. Best bang for buck ever. If I can free up my extra one, you can have it


Nice! I have yet to actually step inside holts, but a bunch of us from up here would love jto oin you guys. Roseland = 30 minutes from NYC or 1.5 hrs from Philly. As for containers, after this week, I'll need an extra cooler.....:shocked:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Nice! I have yet to actually step inside holts, but a bunch of us from up here would love jto oin you guys. Roseland = 30 minutes from NYC or 1.5 hrs from Philly. As for containers, after this week, I'll need an extra cooler.....:shocked:


No you won't, I will hold any spillover that your current cooler can't handle. That's what friends are for yes LOL!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> No you won't, I will hold any spillover that your current cooler can't handle. That's what friends are for yes LOL!


:rotfl:
You got it Ray! I know you only like swishers anyhow! :thumb:


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I thought he graduated to Dutch Masters? LOL sorry back on topic


----------



## sqhertz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

picked up a tin of partagas prontos. first cigar purchase in a while. i must say , they are very nice imo. of course , i have to try out the other tins my local shop has.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










1 - Joya De Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo Azarosa 
1 - Partagas Spanish Rosado Santiago (Tubo)
1 - Hemmingway Signature Maduro
2 - Anejo Sharks
1 - Anejo #50 (robusto)


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thebayratt said:


> 1 - Joya De Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo Azarosa
> 1 - Partagas Spanish Rosado Santiago (Tubo)
> 1 - Hemmingway Signature Maduro
> 2 - Anejo Sharks
> 1 - Anejo #50 (robusto)


Tasty purchase! Stocking up for the holidays and New Year's I take it? Man those Anejo's just look gorgeous!


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



shotokun16 said:


> Anejo 2 Sampler (5-cigars) from Tampa Sweet Hearts and three Anejos #50 from bestcigar prices. wow $90 just flew out the door!


Only $90? Why didn't you just buy 3 anejo singles for msrp from TS?

Edit: NVM... just saw your earler post... Hell if I would of known i could of picked you up 3 50's for 12.50 each and got them shipped to ya... No reason to encourage the price gougers like worstcigarprices....


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



KcJason1 said:


> Only $90? Why didn't you just buy 3 anejo singles for msrp from TS?
> 
> Edit: NVM... just saw your earler post... Hell if I would of known i could of picked you up 3 50's for 12.50 each and got them shipped to ya... No reason to encourage the price gougers like worstcigarprices....


I feel bad about that because he took them off the promotions thread where I posted a link to BCP and Atlantic Cigar. Incidentally, Atlantic Cigar has them for 12.95 which confuses me why he didn't purchase from them instead.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some companies do not have opus accounts and have to buy like us this is the reason their prices are high on certain smokes like opus, One company like this donated all by themselves over 1600 cigars for the troops. They are ***************.com

They are a good troop supporting company, obviously even I am not going to buy opus from them but they are an honest and truth worthy company.

It is up to the smoker or buyer to know what cigar prices are. I find it interesting how easy people bash a company.

Dave


----------



## shotokun16

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I feel bad about that because he took them off the promotions thread where I posted a link to BCP and Atlantic Cigar. Incidentally, Atlantic Cigar has them for 12.95 which confuses me why he didn't purchase from them instead.


I calculated the difference and found out that *************** sold the Anejo 50 (w/free shipping) $2.55 dollars cheaper than Atlantic cigar. In other words:

Cost of 3 Anejos 50 Vitola:
Atlantic Cigars ($12.95 +5.55 UPS shipping (to my zip code)): $44.40 (w/shipping)
***************: $41.85 (@ $13.95 (w/shipping))

My local B&M ( not going to say) sells Anejo 50s at $19.95!

Actually, my grand total for a total of 9 Anejo (#46, (5 5/8 x 46)
#48, (7 x 48)
#49, (7 5/8 x 49)
#55, (6 x 55) torpedo
#77, (5 1/2 x 50-55) shark, box pressed shape
#50 Three of them
Net Cost : $100.80


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



shotokun16 said:


> I calculated the difference and found out that *************** sold the Anejo 50 (w/free shipping) $2.55 dollars cheaper than Atlantic cigar. In other words:
> 
> Cost of 3 Anejos 50 Vitola:
> Atlantic Cigars ($12.95 +5.55 UPS shipping (to my zip code)): $44.40 (w/shipping)
> ***************: $41.85 (@ $13.95 (w/shipping))
> 
> My local B&M ( not going to say) sells Anejo 50s at $19.95!
> 
> Actually, my grand total for a total of 9 Anejo (#46, (5 5/8 x 46)
> #48, (7 x 48)
> #49, (7 5/8 x 49)
> #55, (6 x 55) torpedo
> #77, (5 1/2 x 50-55) shark, box pressed shape
> #50 Three of them
> Net Cost : $100.80


Actually, you didn't get such a bad deal. When I looked at best cigar prices today, it went back up to $20 for the #50 which is what I thought you paid for it. At $13.95, slightly high but you can live with that.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ok... back to cigar pictures! :wink:
Falling further down the Fuente Slope!
3 Opus X Perfection X
2 Opus X Petite Lancero
2 Anejo #50
1 AF BTL


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

By golly, you've done it Erich. Great pickups! As you said so yourself, you're flying down the fuente slope!!! Isn't it fun? (Until you get the cc bills lol)


----------



## johnmoss

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a fiver of two vitolas of Anejo's over the weekend.

5 - #77
5 - #55

Local B&M had them for $10.50 a stick.


----------



## jswaykos

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I picked up the 10 pack of Man O' War Ruinations for $39.99 from CI.


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Apparently I also ordered a 5-er of CAO Criollo Patos (LOL @ the name, means something obscene in Spanish) and a Xikar guillotine which arrived today... Gotta stay off those damned sites at 3 in the mornin!


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jswaykos said:


> I picked up the 10 pack of Man O' War Ruinations for $39.99 from CI.


Whoops, me too! Damnit, I need to stop spending money! LOL!


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



eyesack said:


> Whoops, me too! Damnit, I need to stop spending money! LOL!


Me too, haha.

Earlier this week I added a Padron 1964, a Nub maduro 464 and a CAO Vision.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BMack said:


> Me too, haha.
> 
> Earlier this week I added a Padron 1964, a Nub maduro 464 and a CAO Vision.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


Haha man, these holiday-time specials make spending so easy, don't they? You'll have to let me know how the Vision is. I like the boxes they come in lol but haven't heard much about them! Is the Padron for your Xmas smoke?


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just bought 5 CAO america of CI's MMAO. $20. has anyone had these. How were they. It was a recommendation so I bought them.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



CALIFORNIA KID said:


> just bought 5 CAO america of CI's MMAO. $20. has anyone had these. How were they. It was a recommendation so I bought them.


I've been eying that too! So you got it for $20? that's not bad at all! I thought they were running a three pack of bottle rockets on there too...Maybe that's what I am thinking of...


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



eyesack said:


> Haha man, these holiday-time specials make spending so easy, don't they? You'll have to let me know how the Vision is. I like the boxes they come in lol but haven't heard much about them! Is the Padron for your Xmas smoke?


Seriously! I'm trying to hold true to my budget but if another good deal comes along who can afford to pass up on the savings?!

I will let you know about the Vision, the presentation is great isn't it? That's what caught my eye, it being a CAO and I was sold. I honestly can't decide if the Vision or the Padron is the Christmas or New Years smoke, it's one of life's tough decisions.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BMack said:


> Seriously! I'm trying to hold true to my budget but if another good deal comes along who can afford to pass up on the savings?!
> 
> I will let you know about the Vision, the presentation is great isn't it? That's what caught my eye, it being a CAO and I was sold. I honestly can't decide if the Vision or the Padron is the Christmas or New Years smoke, it's one of life's tough decisions.


I like most of what CAO offers but I'm afraid there may be a little hype behind the VISION cigar. For that reason, I'd make it my christmas smoke and if it isn't good, smoke the Padron as the backup.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I too was looking at the Vision, thats the one with the white band right. If nothing else they look pretty bad ass!

I just picked up some anejos (tis the season)
Also picked up a Diamond Crown maximus sampler (gonna try em out)


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> I too was looking at the Vision, thats the one with the white band right. If nothing else they look pretty bad ass!
> 
> I just picked up some anejos (tis the season)
> Also picked up a Diamond Crown maximus sampler (gonna try em out)


The Visions do look bad ass, not many places carry them though. I have yet to try a maximus, too busy buying the other good holiday stuff!


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> The Visions do look bad ass, not many places carry them though. I have yet to try a maximus, too busy buying the other good holiday stuff!


Well Tampa Sweethearts twisted my arm.... I swear!!!
Didn't those visions come with a pretty cool cigar box/ humi?

Tampa Sweets got me hook line and sinker! :kicknuts::boxing::kicknuts::boxing:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got the Fuente bug as well....#48


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I got the Fuente bug as well....#48


:jaw:


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I got the Fuente bug as well....#48


I'm coming over...


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> I'm coming over...


Sneak attack... Be there in 20!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> :jaw:


Erich, I'm stocking up for you buddy!



thegoldenmackid said:


> I'm coming over...


I take it this won't happen until spring time...oke:



Zfog said:


> Sneak attack... Be there in 20!


Not with I-95 traffic!:car:


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I take it this won't happen until spring time...oke:


Meh... I got a few weeks.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I got the Fuente bug as well....#48


GOSH! I mean, the Anejo is just one of the most delicious looking cigars out there! They just look great without even tasting them! Perhaps I'll make a visit haha!


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Not with I-95 traffic!:car:[/QUOTE]

I just saw some sign... I think it said entering Roseland. Weird HAAHA:fear:


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I like most of what CAO offers but I'm afraid there may be a little hype behind the VISION cigar. For that reason, I'd make it my christmas smoke and if it isn't good, smoke the Padron as the backup.


Good call, I think I might just do that!



Batista30 said:


> The Visions do look bad ass, not many places carry them though. I have yet to try a maximus, too busy buying the other good holiday stuff!


I'm not going to lie, the presentation sold me. The white band and humidor caught my eye immediately, a local shop(Cigar Castle in Tampa) carries them... That's what I get for going to shops with neat, shiny cigar boxes/labels just an arm's reach away. :doh:


----------



## Habano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

So I was lucky enough to attend a Fuente event tonight in Cincinnati. I was also able to meet another great brother of the leaf, Charlie (swingerofbirches). I must say we had an awesome time.

Singles I snagged....

God of Fire Tubo Four pack. I actually smoked one tonight at the event. A little trouble with the burn, but overall a very good smoke for the price at the event.

2009 A. Fuente Holiday Sampler Pack


----------



## MATADOR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

NICE grabs on the singles...havn't seen the God of Fire four packs yet


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Lost City.... yummm.... Wish they had them around me!


----------



## Mudman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Padron #46


----------



## Tman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Fuente Holiday Sample Pack looks so pretty!:smoke2:


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Starbuck said:


> 2009 A. Fuente Holiday Sampler Pack


Gorgeous man! Happy Holidays! I don't know why they haven't tagged this time of year as Opus Xmas yet... :\ lol!


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I went to the same event in Cincinnati. I got the AF 3 Sampler, Anejo Shark, Anejo #50, 2 Dirty Rats, 1 Flying Pig, and 2 Baccarat ($5 for charity).


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pickups Chad!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I love the choices Chad. Great pickups!

I picked up some cigars as well.....

Sharks and something else......

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/280801-december-remember-fuente.html#post3054768


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I love the choices Chad. Great pickups!
> 
> I picked up some cigars as well.....
> 
> Sharks and something else......
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/280801-december-remember-fuente.html#post3054768


I love and hate you at the same time Veeral... I am gonna have to head to New Jersey real soon.


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I love the choices Chad. Great pickups!
> 
> I picked up some cigars as well.....
> 
> Sharks and something else......
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/280801-december-remember-fuente.html#post3054768


You showed me up!  You have my vote for "Most Likely to Cause an Erection at Work" thread.


----------



## thunderdan11

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

WOW............................................



Batista30 said:


> I love the choices Chad. Great pickups!
> 
> I picked up some cigars as well.....
> 
> Sharks and something else......
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/280801-december-remember-fuente.html#post3054768


----------



## thunderdan11

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I am done for the year. Its a good thing it is Dec 15th...:rofl:


----------



## tmajer15

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My very first Anejo's. Very excited.


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oh yes...:smoke2:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Cattani said:


> Oh yes...:smoke2:


I second that! Enjoy the Sharks Tom! Hopefully I'll be smoking my first Shark soon as well! Those look goooooooood. :beerchug:


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well Tom
Congrats if you like them as much as me you are in for a treat, Enjoy brother


----------



## gentimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










'09 V maduro's split with Erich (evonnida)


----------



## tmajer15

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Can't wait to try them . The best part was that 2 of them were free. My B&M has a purchase program where you get 25 dollars off when you hit 500 in purchses. So when I found out I qualified for it, I went and grabbed a couple more and used my $25 credit.


----------



## drez

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 opus x fuente fuente
1 opus x lost city
1 siglo 3
1 fuente reserva extr viejo
1 davidoff mill
5er diesel uc
10 pidilla miami's
6pk 5 vegas sampler (free)
nub sampler
fuente sampler
5er pinar del rio
1 more pound of beads
3 more cedar trays
stinky ashtray
xikar xi2
perdomo table lighter

i believe that is all. also got a couple boxes in the works. will post pics of everything when it all comes in.


----------



## Hall25

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well I cant really say "my" purchase... But my wonderful wife got me a box of Acid Kuba Kuba for Christmas.


----------



## rhmills

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Romeo y Julieta Edicion Limitada Rothschilde Box of 12
Rocky Patel The Edge 5 Pack


----------



## BDog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Viaje Satori
2 Liga Privada #9
2 Illusione #2 (one did not make it home) :0
2 Viaje Holiday Blend 2010 Torpedo
3 Viaje Holiday Blend Petite Robusto
1 Flying Pig -T52

The Viaje Holiday Blend is pretty great this year!!!


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



drez said:


> 2 opus x fuente fuente
> 1 opus x lost city
> 1 siglo 3
> 1 fuente reserva extr viejo
> 1 davidoff mill
> 5er diesel uc
> 10 pidilla miami's
> 6pk 5 vegas sampler (free)
> nub sampler
> fuente sampler
> 5er pinar del rio
> 1 more pound of beads
> 3 more cedar trays
> stinky ashtray
> xikar xi2
> perdomo table lighter
> 
> i believe that is all. also got a couple boxes in the works. will post pics of everything when it all comes in.


WOW!! When I started it was alot more gradual. Congrats!!!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



drez said:


> i believe that is all. also got a couple boxes in the works. will post pics of everything when it all comes in.


Drez, that's a nice mix/variety of cigars!



Hall25 said:


> Well I cant really say "my" purchase... But my wonderful wife got me a box of Acid Kuba Kuba for Christmas.


As long as someone made a purchase in your household, it's all the same. Not to mention, you're one of the lucky ones to have their spouse actually buy cigars for them!



rhmills said:


> Romeo y Julieta Edicion Limitada Rothschilde Box of 12
> Rocky Patel The Edge 5 Pack


I definitely want to know how the RyJ smoke.



BDog said:


> 2 Viaje Satori
> 2 Liga Privada #9
> 2 Illusione #2 (one did not make it home) :0
> 2 Viaje Holiday Blend 2010 Torpedo
> 3 Viaje Holiday Blend Petite Robusto
> 1 Flying Pig -T52
> 
> The Viaje Holiday Blend is pretty great this year!!!


Lucky Guy! I'm hoping next year I'll be able to get my hands on the Holiday Blend. Sorry to hear one of the Illusione didn't make it home :rofl:


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My latest:
2 opus shark
2 anejo shark
2 anejo 55
2 anejo 50
2 fuente untold story
2 btl
8 opus x (not sure which vitolas)

I also just got my Tat Anarchy's (with a free hat which is pretty badass)!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> My latest:
> 2 opus shark
> 2 anejo shark
> 2 anejo 55
> 2 anejo 50
> 2 fuente untold story
> 2 btl
> 8 opus x (not sure which vitolas)
> 
> I also just got my Tat Anarchy's (with a free hat which is pretty badass)!


Send them to me. :bitchslap: All of them......


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Send them to me. :bitchslap: All of them......


 I will send you one of Erichs boxes. Ya know the fart box! :caked:


----------



## Stubby

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today I picked up a Satori and 2 Fuente Hemingways. I smoked the Satori at the shop. It was a lot different that I was expecting it to be.


----------



## drez

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Frodo said:


> WOW!! When I started it was alot more gradual. Congrats!!!


Lol well I'm not just starting off I've been at it for almost 2 years. I am still a noob and the reason for all this is that I really haven't bought anything in about 6 months or more.

Also you can add to that list a box of diesel uc and liga t52.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Opus X Power Rangers, this 2 Opus limit is soo damn annoying! These are going to my co-worker and his father, his dad is 86 and has been smoking his whole life but has never had an Opus, figured it would be a nice gift for them. Now to head back tomorrow and hope they have some left so I can grab two for myself.


----------



## Hall25

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 x2
Rocky Patel vintage 1992
Rocky Patel Sun Grown
Punch Rare Corojo


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Vector Butane.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of matches.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Box of matches.


BURN!

I bought an overpriced Herf A Dor.


----------



## tmajer15

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> BURN!
> 
> I bought an overpriced Herf A Dor.


I was watching one of those on cbid as a free fall auction. Never got low enough to pull the trigger though


----------



## bodia

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Kitty Litter!!!!


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The Capri 50 ct. Humidor from cheaphumidors.com

Casa Magna Oscuro Toro


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Only thing I got today was an attitude from my wife when I got another delivery! :roll:


----------



## johnmoss

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped by the local B&M with the wife tonight. She was nice enough to let me pick up a few things. But of course she usually is.

1 - Oliva V Maduro Torpedo
1 - Anejo Shark (yep another one...lol)
1 - Vector Butane
1 - Tin Dunhill Nightcap

Not to bad for an unplanned stop "just to look around"


----------



## Codename47

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Trinidad Christmas sampler + 1 free Montecristo No. 2 stick. Quite expensive but Cuba has disappointed me again. Cigars look terrible


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a box of Oliva Serie O maduro torpedo and a box of CAO Gold Bantams (short perfectos). I'll stick 'em in the cool-o-dor for a few months to "rest."

Anyone up for a Wisconsin Winter herf?
Smokes are on me!

Happy smokin'
PG


----------



## Mr_Black

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got a bundle of 9 Gurkha Euro Blends through a friend of mine from Thompson, hehe let him deal with the phone calls! Full reports to come on those as I enjoy them!


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

So I got this box

But that's not a purchase because it was free:biggrin:

Also, it's not full of coffins. Just my regular purchases.:tease:

5 Anejo 46
2 anejo 50 (i think that's the size, not sure)
2 Viaje Holiday petite robustos
2 Viaje Holiday torpedos
1 LADC Mi Amor belicoso
2 Olive V lanceros
1 LG lancero


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> So I got this box
> 
> But that's not a purchase because it was free:biggrin:
> 
> Also, it's not full of coffins. Just my regular purchases.:tease:
> 
> 5 Anejo 46
> 2 anejo 50 (i think that's the size, not sure)
> 2 Viaje Holiday petite robustos
> 2 Viaje Holiday torpedos
> 1 LADC Mi Amor belicoso
> 2 Olive V lanceros
> 1 LG lancero


Beautiful. I am eyeing those lanceros. Ya better lock up good tonight! lol


----------



## mrmikey32

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 La Aurora 1495 Series 
2 Perdomo2 
2 Leon Jimenes Natural 
2 Camacho Select 
2 Fonseca Cubano Limitado
2 Gurkha Raider Toro
2 Corona Dominican Selection
2 Cielo Cigars

about 10 various other corona cigars
6 of the ACID Subculture Beach

Also got some free ligas and acids from marvin samel

And i dont remember what else. But then on top of that, i came home to a cigar bomb of 11 more!


----------



## 3r1ck

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 Anejo 55s.


----------



## bresdogsr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pickups!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oliva Sweet 16 Sampler - 16 Cigars - CigarBid.com


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up the Toast Across America from my B&M... These things are beautiful!


----------



## tiger187126

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










From Top Left to Bottom Right:

3 pack 5 Vegas Sampler

5 Vegas Classic Corona Box

5 Vegas Splendid 6 Sampler

Montecristo #3 5 pack and lighter

Padron Churchill Maduro 5 pack

12 Angry Men Sampbler


----------



## gator_79

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a box of AF Queen B's.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

$23 shipped from cbid can't wait to try them.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> $23 shipped from cbid can't wait to try them.


Nice Pickup! I love those. an awesome price too. Freefall?


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Opus Tin- Robusto's


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1/2 pound of Heartfelt RH beads


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> Freefall?


Yup


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'm trying to lay off the cigar purchases!!!! But you guys keep picking up stuff I want to try.....ugh.


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

500 blank cigar bands from HF. Now its time to redo the home-made ones.


----------



## tkblazer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped by my b&m for a new palio cutter and walked out with these


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tkblazer said:


> Stopped by my b&m for a new palio cutter and walked out with these


WOW! Looks like quite the "cutter" haha! Man those look great! I've got to ask though, I don't recognize the labels on the two cigars all the way to the right, what are they?


----------



## sidejob

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice pick up........

by the way how do you like the palio cutter ?


----------



## tkblazer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



sidejob said:


> Very nice pick up........
> 
> by the way how do you like the palio cutter ?


haven't used it yet but it looks to be very nice and very smooth action.



donovanrichardson said:


> WOW! Looks like quite the "cutter" haha! Man those look great! I've got to ask though, I don't recognize the labels on the two cigars all the way to the right, what are they?


those were given to my by the b&m owner and the AF rep. One is a Brickhouse and the other an El Baton. I've always wondered how those Brickhouse sticks were so now I have a chance at trying them out. I was told those anejo's i picked up were saved from last year so it will be interesting to try out an anejo with some age.


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I bought that Culebra cigar on a name your price. (MSRP $15 - got it for $8)


----------



## tmajer15

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wife is out of town... had a little fun!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Cattani said:


> I bought that Culebra cigar on a name your price. (MSRP $15 - got it for $8)


You got that culebra?! I've been eying that so much! So you got it for $8 plus the $5 in shipping? I don't think $13 is too bad for that, man I might have to score it!


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> You got that culebra?! I've been eying that so much! So you got it for $8 plus the $5 in shipping? I don't think $13 is too bad for that, man I might have to score it!


Which Culebra and where?
Please and thank you! lol


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got it from CI in the MMAO section. You are correct, $13 incl. shipping.

Link: Make Me an Offer (It is on the left hand side, 1/4 way down the page).


----------



## TXsmoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I picked up a bundle of Taboo Twist's today, as well as a couple of HSG's.


----------



## Mr. Slick

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some Fuentes

and some others


----------



## rhmills

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A Treasure Dome Humidor from Cigarbid for $100 plus their shipping, 2 humi-care electronic humidifiers and a Caliber III hygrometer


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tmajer15 said:


> Wife is out of town... had a little fun!


You had more than a little fun! I can't wait for her to come back and....:spank: Enjoy the smokes!



TXsmoker said:


> I picked up a bundle of Taboo Twist's today, as well as a couple of HSG's.


I know VSGs and ESGs....what are HSGs and how good are they?



Mr. Slick said:


> Some Fuentes
> 
> and some others


I gotta say, there's something about the AF label and cedar wrap that make them look like a match made in heaven.


----------



## logos

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

NUB sampler on CB


----------



## saigon68

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 AF Anejo 77's


----------



## tiger187126

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

AF 858 maddie
CAO LT maddie
Cain habano 550
AVO maddie
Brick house maddie


----------



## TXsmoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I know VSGs and ESGs....what are HSGs and how good are they?


Habano Sun Grown. I had a couple a few months back and enjoyed them. Im going to try to give them some rest before I smoke them and see how they turn out.

HSG HABANO SUN GROWN. Nic Wrap/Filler. Mild-Med. | TabooCigars.com


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 858 Rosado Sungrowns.


----------



## cedjunior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

No. 50


----------



## scwyno

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice catch !


----------



## BDog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

4 Anejo 55's . Smoked em all! Now I need some more!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> $23 shipped from cbid can't wait to try them.


Wow Joshua! You got a great buy on these cigars.:thumb: I have been interested in this cigar for a while now and I hope that you give us some feedback after you try them.:yo:


----------



## rcruz1211

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just purchased a 5 pack of Ave Maria. Hopefully they are as good as I've been hearing.


----------



## Bunker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I caught a 10-pack of Pinar del Rio Habano Sun Growns on the free fall last week for $16


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Coffee-Cup said:


> Wow Joshua! You got a great buy on these cigars.:thumb: I have been interested in this cigar for a while now and I hope that you give us some feedback after you try them.:yo:


If you guys like mild-medium flavor bombs you will be in heaven!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> If you guys like mild-medium flavor bombs you will be in heaven!


I have to second this. I didn't realize that they were only a mild/medium because it felt like these smokes were more med/full bodied. A very very good cigar.


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



cedjunior said:


> No. 50


I've got a few #50's in my humi, but haven't ever tried one. I can't wait....they look so tasty!


----------



## Mr. Slick

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tiger187126 said:


> AF 858 maddie
> CAO LT maddie
> Cain habano 550
> AVO maddie
> Brick house maddie


Brick House makes a maduro???


----------



## tiger187126

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Mr. Slick said:


> Brick House makes a maduro???












my appologies, not a maduro.

sorry to get your hopes up, but i'm going to take this one out later and see how it is.


----------



## tkblazer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Almost forgot i picked up a five pack of Brazilias and a six pack of mi barrios to try out


----------



## bulldawg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Anejos.


----------



## tiger187126

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A la Gloria three pack as a present and a nub maduro and habano for myself.


----------



## quietnas1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stiil new still trying new stuff. My latest purchase is a Alec Bradly Maxx. Recommended by my local B&M. Going to let this one for for awhile. Just purchased and just finished smoking a Davidoff that was pretty good also. My favorite so far seem to be the Padrons.


----------



## sidejob

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My latest


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



sidejob said:


> My latest


A man after my own heart! Very nice!


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 gurkha platinum sampler
3 gurkha SE black dragon sampler
3 gurkha grand reserve torpedo
1 arturo fuente 2009 holiday sampler

$230 less than $7 a stick I think I did OK on this buy


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some B&M purchases recently...

















2 Leon Jimines Don Fernando No. 4
Illusione ~mj12~
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic Maduro
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller
La Aurora Cien Años

And then the local Toraño rep pulled a fast on me and returned fire with this little package. All OR releases. 








Illusione ~mj12~
Oliva Serie V Lancero (2008 )
Tatuaje West Coast
Tatuaje East Coast
Tatuaje Black (from el jar)


----------



## MoreBeer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

About $500 of king crab legs, jumbo shrimp, lobster tails, scallops and steaks for the Christmas Eve party at my house. I'll tell ya, five bills doesn't go too far with this stuff. Prices have gone insane from years ago.


----------



## tiger187126

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



MoreBeer said:


> About $500 of king crab legs, jumbo shrimp, lobster tails, scallops and steaks for the Christmas Eve party at my house. I'll tell ya, five bills doesn't go too far with this stuff. Prices have gone insane from years ago.


well the waters of the northeast are fickle.










(i hope someone gets this reference)


----------



## cedjunior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tiger187126 said:


> well the waters of the northeast are fickle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i hope someone gets this reference)


ound:


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

a box o' sharks

I really shouldn't have, but....


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Finally got a box. Going for 2 now


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Where'd you get the box from? Mind PMing me a price too? TPS won't sell them by the box...

I just picked up the following from The Party Source:

Illusione MJ12 (x2)
Illusione CG4
Illusione Epernay
OpusX #4


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Cattani said:


> Where'd you get the box from? Mind PMing me a price too? TPS won't sell them by the box...
> 
> I just picked up the following from The Party Source:
> 
> Illusione MJ12 (x2)
> Illusione CG4
> Illusione Epernay
> OpusX #4


Those are No. 9s, not T-52s.

I told Luke about a place... lol.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> Some B&M purchases recently...
> 
> 2 Leon Jimines Don Fernando No. 4
> Illusione ~mj12~
> Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic Maduro
> Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller
> La Aurora Cien Años
> 
> And then the local Toraño rep pulled a fast on me and returned fire with this little package. All OR releases.
> 
> Illusione ~mj12~
> Oliva Serie V Lancero (2008 )
> Tatuaje West Coast
> Tatuaje East Coast
> Tatuaje Black (from el jar)


Love the selection Charlie. I guess I'm comin over now?



smelvis said:


> Bunch of Yummy Opus Coffins


Very nice Dave! Let me know if you need help!



Max_Power said:


> a box o' sharks
> 
> I really shouldn't have, but....


You shouldn't have, now send them my way....in fact, I already paypooed so you have no choice! Enjoy them my brother! (I take you decided against the 55s?)


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> Those are No. 9s, not T-52s.
> 
> I told Luke about a place... lol.


Ah, I see. I haven't had a #9 yet, although I have 2 LP DR sitting in the humi at the moment.


----------



## Hall25

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 Sungrown
1 Arturo Fuente Opus X Perfexion X
1 Padron 1964 Imperial Natural
1 Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo
1 Oliva Master Blend 3 Robusto

JH


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Sharks, 1 WOAM, and 1 Opus Petite Lancero


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


>


Man those coffins look soooo good! Time to visit!!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


>


Dang it Dave! You've done it again!:hail:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jbrown287 said:


> Finally got a box. Going for 2 now


Jeff! Those fat juicy cigars looks absolutely mouth watering!:thumb:


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I can't wait to fire one up and compare it to a 52


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Opus petit lanceros... Going back tomorrow for Opus Love affairs.(if the owner gives the go ahead on opening a new box... only likes 3 open at once).... If the love affairs don't get opened then I will be picking up some Opus #2's


----------



## Krioni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

AF Double Chateau
Puff.com Stein


----------



## brooksbrosracing

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Krioni said:


> AF Double Chateau
> Puff.com Stein[/QUOTE
> 
> Those Double Chateaus look tasty!


----------



## Krioni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



brooksbrosracing said:


> Krioni said:
> 
> 
> 
> AF Double Chateau
> Puff.com Stein[/QUOTE
> 
> Those Double Chateaus look tasty!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so.ray2: I have never had one. They do look tasty in deed
Click to expand...


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> You shouldn't have, now send them my way....in fact, I already paypooed so you have no choice! Enjoy them my brother! (I take you decided against the 55s?)


No, I didn't do that either. I've amassed about a dozen 55s over the course of the month. and a handfull of 46s and 50s. I had all my anejo & opus together in a culte little Hemingway Classic box, but there are just too many now. Everything gets it's own box in the cooler now.

And before a joke is made about it, if you come by, we will smoke them. lol


----------



## Mr_Black

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cigar Monster got me yesterday with its Monster Mashup. I got a 5 pack of R Y J reserve maduro #4 and a 5 pack of CAO Cirillo Pato.. Yum!!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Krioni said:


> AF Double Chateau
> Puff.com Stein





Krioni said:


> brooksbrosracing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so.ray2: I have never had one. They do look tasty in deed
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been let down by them yet. I consider them to be a mild/medium cigar with a sense of fullness to them. A very nice cigar to choose.
Click to expand...


----------



## Scott W.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack of Opus Power rangers
2 Opus Perf. #5
Bottle of Glenlivet 15
Bottle of Glenfiddich 15
Bottle of Cardhu 12


----------



## bladestriker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Xikar Drymistat Humidifier for the cigar caddy

Ashton Aged Maduro #60 5 Pack

A Fuente Chateau Fuente King B
1 BOX 18 Natural 6 x 5


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

T52 Flying Pigs at my local B&M box #3082/3250


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just some opus.:drinking:


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Four Dirty Rat's, four PerfeXcion 77's, and a 2010 Lost City Toro.


----------



## tiger187126

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










had to get in on this shark craze.


----------



## Hall25

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 AF Short Story

JH


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Made a B&M run this afternoon. Picked up a few new ones to try out...sometime.


----------



## tiger187126

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jbrown287 said:


> Made a B&M run this afternoon. Picked up a few new ones to try out...sometime.


i went and picked up the 4 on the left last week. the brick house impressed me, but the CAO ones were a little meh and really didn't have a whole lot to them.


----------



## seank1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

T52 Pigs and Lost City Opus X....(still waitting for it's arrival).


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a Gurkha Ninja at a local B&M, blaaaaah it was terrible!


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

First of many deliveries expected over the next week.

First order includes a new Palio cutter, 5er of Nestor Miranda SS Ruky Oscuro and a 5er of Viaje Satori Nirvana :thumb:


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those Satoris are gorgeous! I can't wait to fire up the one I was gifted.


----------



## Hall25

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a93/yrddogg/cigar/?action=view&current=today157.jpghttp://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a93/yrddogg/cigar/?action=view&current=today158.jpg

2 Cuba Aliados Miami Robusto
3 RP Next Generation
3 RP Signature Series
3 RP 1961
3 RP Vudu


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Can you get those Satori online? Someone PM me now! Lol they look amazing!


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Those Satoris are gorgeous! I can't wait to fire up the one I was gifted.


They smell amazing as well. I might just have to break my 6 week of rest policy...


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jbrown287 said:


> Made a B&M run this afternoon. Picked up a few new ones to try out...sometime.


Post a review of the Cruzador when you smoke it!



seank1 said:


> T52 Pigs and Lost City Opus X....(still waitting for it's arrival).


Very nice, what size did you get the Lost City in?



Juicestain said:


> First of many deliveries expected over the next week.
> 
> First order includes a new Palio cutter, 5er of Nestor Miranda SS Ruky Oscuro and a 5er of Viaje Satori Nirvana :thumb:





Juicestain said:


> They smell amazing as well. I might just have to break my 6 week of rest policy...


Agreed. Plus, you gotta smoke one ROTT to set a baseline


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Agreed. Plus, you gotta smoke one ROTT to set a baseline


I will have to defer to your logic on this one :smoke:


----------



## cubanrob19

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sorry, no picks ...

Opus X Lost City Torpedo &
2 WOAM's

:smoke::smoke::smoke:

I went to visit a local B&M that I've never been to, and BAM!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



cubanrob19 said:


> Sorry, no picks ...
> 
> Opus X Lost City Torpedo &
> 2 WOAM's
> 
> :smoke::smoke::smoke:
> 
> I went to visit a local B&M that I've never been to, and BAM!












Just Kidding, enjoy the Lost City Piramide!


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bundle of Johnny O short behikes


----------



## orca99usa

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Six pack of LGC Serie R #7 maduros from Holt's.


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well tonight was the 1 year anniversary party for the 2nd store of my b&M's world empire... So they had a deal 30% off any 1 cigar.... I picked up a Lost city Toro for $24 after tax...  last time I had one was for new years last year... 

I have never seen Lost citys move so fast in one night... Good thing they recieved 12+ boxes a week of so ago... I know they definitely went through a few of them tonight... I believe that was the big seller of the night!

And I also scored an empty Lost City Box for my collection... Gonna have a sick man cave one day!!!


----------



## Coda79

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

There's a B&M near me that's been in business since the 70's, owned by a really nice gentlemen. I try to make a point to stop in every few weeks and pick up a stick or two.

I went today and got a Fuente Fuente Opus X and a Oliva Series V Torpedo.


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Post a review of the Cruzador when you smoke it!


I may throw one together. I couldnt pass them up today. That little tail just drew my attention.


----------



## marked

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tiger187126 said:


> i went and picked up the 4 on the left last week. the brick house impressed me, but the CAO ones were a little meh and really didn't have a whole lot to them.


Interesting. I think the La Traviata is a better smoke than the Brickhouse. It's been awhile since I've had either, though.


----------



## marked

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got to the B&M in time to pick up a few Anejos. I got 2 of the 49's, and 6 of the 55's. I also picked up some WOAM which they were almost out of. It's the first time I've ever seen them in the shop, so I figured I better grab them now.

I also picked up a couple of treats. A 5'er of San Cristobal Seleccion del Sol, and...one I'm really excited about trying, since I love LG.... 3 LG Small Batch #3's. There are only 200 boxes of these made.


----------



## mrmikey32

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I hate this thread. I just go buy what ever i see the most repeats of in here...


----------



## dukeofbluz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*









I just HAD to, they match my avatar,,, logical right?


----------



## slave2theaxe

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My last quick stop at a local B&M...


----------



## tiger187126

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



marked said:


> Interesting. I think the La Traviata is a better smoke than the Brickhouse. It's been awhile since I've had either, though.


to each his own. maybe they could do with some more time in the humi.

i've actually been dissapointed in a bunch of cigars i've smoked recently.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrmikey32 said:


> I hate this thread. I just go buy what ever i see the most repeats of in here...


ound:


----------



## ssaka

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I don't buy a lot, mostly trade with other makers or shop owners - it is one of the perks of the gig... anyways, the last cigar I got was the Tatuaje Anarchy. Abe asked me what I thought to which I quipped, "It doesn't suck." <snicker>

Here are my real albeit short review:

+ Beautifully Constructed - Unique Pigtail Bun finished head - that takes a lot of time to do and requires a long leaf. I am impressed by the work.

+ Starts with a nice dose black pepper and spice.

+ Mellows in the 2nd third, very balanced, nice natural sweetness and aroma.

+ Transitions again on the backside, the spice content kicks up and has a really nice long finish.

+ This is one of those cigars that changes as you smoke it - it really struck me flavorwise to have three distinct shifts.

+ Overall: Medium Bodied with excursions in the higher medium-to-full range.

+ I really enjoyed smoking it and am looking forward to smoking another.

BR,

STS


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/280801-december-remember-fuente-5.html

Scroll down a little bit.  Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Anejo 77 Sharks.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> A box of Anejo 77 Sharks.


Merry Christmas Brother! :rockon:


----------



## xmacro

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 Anejo's #55, a 5 GOF + Herfador sampler and a Diesel sampler (loving the Unlimited)


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Came home last night to a few boxes on my porch. First up a 5er of AVO '09 LE's I found on puffs WTS section.

Then we have box of JG Reserve Belicoso's and a '09 Liberty.


----------



## orca99usa

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

CI bit me with the 10% Christmas discount. I bought a bundle of ten La Herencia Cubana Oscuro salomones and a fiver of LGC Serie N Gloriosos.


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went to a really awesome B&M about 30 miles away from me and came away with these. Will definitely be frequenting this place in the future. For California, the prices were very reasonable.








Illusione h1
Cain Maduro 550
Cain F 550
LFD Chisel
Camacho Triple Maduro (They had a TON of these, like 12 boxes)
Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles

They had a few FFOX, Anejos, and WOAM Between the Lines, but I resisted. Also had a box of Camacho Liberty 2010's sitting out, but the price was way more than I had to spend.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ktblunden said:


> Went to a really awesome B&M about 30 miles away from me and came away with these. Will definitely be frequenting this place in the future. For California, the prices were very reasonable.
> 
> Illusione h1
> Cain Maduro 550
> Cain F 550
> LFD Chisel
> Camacho Triple Maduro (They had a TON of these, like 12 boxes)
> Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles
> 
> They had a few FFOX, Anejos, and WOAM Between the Lines, but I resisted. Also had a box of Camacho Liberty 2010's sitting out, but the price was way more than I had to spend.


What are you doing wasting your money on those cigars! Jeez :thumb: I know they smoke slightly different, but I've enjoyed the Illusione 888, Cain 660, LFD Chisel/Perfecto, Havana VI, and have some triple maduros sitting in the humi. I like your selection! What kind of pricing did you see on the ffox?


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I need to pick up a few of those LFD Chisels, they look delicious!


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> What are you doing wasting your money on those cigars! Jeez :thumb: I know they smoke slightly different, but I've enjoyed the Illusione 888, Cain 660, LFD Chisel/Perfecto, Havana VI, and have some triple maduros sitting in the humi. I like your selection! What kind of pricing did you see on the ffox?


I don't remember which vitolas they had offhand, but they were in the $15-20-something range. They had tins of Robustos for 50-something and tins of Perfecxions for 60-something. Similarly, the Anejos were in the $11-16 range. All the Fuente stuff was priced reasonably except the BTLs which were $20 a pop, which seemed outrageous.


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

On another note, his box prices on Tat Havana VI's was less than CI's. I've seen them for less online, but I think when I finally grab a box of Hermosos I'll give him the business to start building a relationship locally.


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The Camacho Triple Maduro was the number one cigar on my top 5 list for 2010. I love the 4.5/50 size, but really love the 11/18's. I've found these cigars benefit from a few weeks (or more) resting, unwrapped in a box with slightly higher (72%) humidity. The oils in the wrappers are enhanced by the slightly higher humidity while the few weeks assures that not only the wrapper,but the binder and filler also get nice and happy.

This is the cigar that I chose to smoke when I took my tobacconist examination a few months back. As soon as I saw them in the store's humidor, I knew what I'd be smoking during the test.

Absolutely a "humidor selection" in my book...

Happy smokin'
PG


----------



## tiger187126

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just got this from my b&m for cheap because someone stole the cutter:
Cohiba 3 Cigar Sampler w/ Xikar Cutter - Cigar Place

and just ordered the hemmingway sampler from tampasweethearts.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Have an Order in the works, going to be a Xmas present to myself


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Have an Order in the works, going to be a Xmas present to myself


Not if I post pictures of it first!!!!! :tongue1:


----------



## BDog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



















1/2 Box of Illusione MJ12's (box split with a buddy)
1 LFD Air Bender Chisel
1 Opus X Lost City
1 My Father Le Bijou 1922
2 EP Carrillo Short Run
1 Liga Privada #9


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just welcomed these to my humidor:


----------



## Mr_Black

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BMack said:


> Just welcomed these to my humidor:


I got those too!!! I got them about a month ago! I have smoked 2 and I am going to let the 3rd age  Excellent smoke!!!!! I am super stoked for ya! Enjoy Brother!


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Anejo #48's :thumb:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BDog said:


> 1/2 Box of Illusione MJ12's (box split with a buddy)
> 1 LFD Air Bender Chisel
> 1 Opus X Lost City
> 1 My Father Le Bijou 1922
> 2 EP Carrillo Short Run
> 1 Liga Privada #9


Gotta give you the thumbs up on your selection! I can't find a comparable cigar to the Short Run, Air Bender is a good smoke, I like the Le Bijou, can't go wrong with Illusione, LP just look juicy, a Lost City? Nice ending.



BMack said:


> Just welcomed these to my humidor:


Definitely let me know or do a review on these. I'd love to hear how the Camacho Pre Embargos smoke.



Juicestain said:


> Box of Anejo #48's :thumb:


I love the flavor profile of the #48s!


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I love the flavor profile of the #48s!


I know the #77 gets all the hype, and it is a great cigar. But for my taste the #48 & 46 is where it's at! :heh:


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I love the flavor profile of the #48s!





Juicestain said:


> I know the #77 gets all the hype, and it is a great cigar. But for my taste the #48 & 46 is where it's at! :heh:


I have one #48 and I really want to see the difference between that and the #49.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Frodo said:


> I have one #48 and I really want to see the difference between that and the #49.


I have some 49s in the humi but haven't smoked it yet. My solid guess would be they would smoke similar (so if you love the 48, you'll probably love the 49). I noticed a more drastic flavor difference between the 48 and 77/55.


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Mr_Black said:


> I got those too!!! I got them about a month ago! I have smoked 2 and I am going to let the 3rd age  Excellent smoke!!!!! I am super stoked for ya! Enjoy Brother!


I already told you but thanks bro. I can't wait!



Batista30 said:


> Definitely let me know or do a review on these. I'd love to hear how the Camacho Pre Embargos smoke.


I definitely will do a review when I smoke one but I'm going to _try_ to age them... but I don't see that happening.:smoke2:


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I was going to post this earlier but I don't have a camera, so I got to thinking why wouldn't a scanner work lol...


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Mr_Black said:


> I got those too!!! I got them about a month ago! I have smoked 2 and I am going to let the 3rd age  Excellent smoke!!!!! I am super stoked for ya! Enjoy Brother!


I got a three pack of the Camacho Pre-Embargo for Christmas 2009. I smoked the first one this summer and it was an excellent smoke. Different from other Camacho's I've smoked (and that's almost all of them...). I found the smoke to be a deep and rich while the aromas were just slightly different from say a Camacho Havana (also a favorite...)

If you watch Cigar.com closely you may find an advertising error that you can exploit, as I did. For a few catalogs and emails, they had a 5 slot travel humidor with 5 PE's listed for $49.95 instead of $99.95. I sent them an email to clarify the price and they sold me one, and only one, at $49.95.

I'll be smoking another from the first box soon and will post a full review...

Happy smokin'

PG


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice choice on the Illusione mj12's!!!!!!!! That's my favorite smoke and I'll be getting a box soon enough.


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> I was going to post this earlier but I don't have a camera, so I got to thinking why wouldn't a scanner work lol...


Those scans look tasty. Now if I could just get my printer to spit 'em out!


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> I was going to post this earlier but I don't have a camera, so I got to thinking why wouldn't a scanner work lol...


Looks great! I've been really loving the Salomon's lately, how are these?


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just came in today from cigarsatyourprice.com


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



fivespdcat said:


> Looks great! I've been really loving the Salomon's lately, how are these?


I haven't tried them yet, I've had the Cuba Libre in another size and loved them.


----------



## mike91LX

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just picked up a box of illusion mk's. and ive never had a viaje so i picked up a platino, an oro, and a 50/50. im hoping they live up to the hype


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hydra LG $90
Bugatti B-1 Torch Lighter $20


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Grabbed a couple of 262s today

Paradigm in robusto x2, toro & torpedo

Ideology in torpedo, churchill & toro


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ahhh... Just your everyday joe schmo petit lancero and a couple of the infamous love affairs!

:behindsofa:


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 - Camacho Liberty 2007 (Not a typo! A B&M had a 3/4 box left & 2005 & 2006s!!!)
1 - Opus X Petit Lancero
1 - WOAM
1 - BTL
1 - Hemmingway Signature Maduro
1 - 90 Miles Toro
1 - Partagas Spanish Rosado Santiago


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thebayratt said:


> 3 - Camacho Liberty 2007 (Not a typo! A B&M had a 3/4 box left & 2005 & 2006s!!!)
> 1 - Opus X Petit Lancero
> 1 - WOAM
> 1 - BTL
> 1 - Hemmingway Signature Maduro
> 1 - 90 Miles Toro
> 1 - Partagas Spanish Rosado Santiago


I like your style...


----------



## seank1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Arturo Feunte Reserva Superior Limitada 2010 Hoilday collection


----------



## Dread

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> Grabbed a couple of 262s today
> 
> Paradigm in robusto x2, toro & torpedo
> 
> Ideology in torpedo, churchill & toro


Best purchase so far in this thread:mrgreen:


----------



## MoreBeer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Kristoff Maduro Ligero Matador's, box of 77 Sharks, box of La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso's. I'm done till February.....cigar budget is now gone for a while.


----------



## tiger187126

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

smoked an Anejo at my b&m and then grabbed these two on the way out:


----------



## JakeDPR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

awesome day for me, I bout a fiver of WOAM from Thad on the WTS forum, and I grabbed a Flying Pig at my local B&M!


----------



## Hall25

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a93/yrddogg/cigar/?action=view&current=today149-1.jpg

A 5er of RP 1990

JH


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought my 2nd box of My Father LE. Can't get enough of them.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those are beautiful Jim!

Even the box is awesome!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I am waiting on a phone number of a shop that still has some, 

I got a box of WOAM's
6 BBMF 1/2 and 1/2
I got more but can't remember dammit.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> I am waiting on a phone number of a shop that still has some,
> 
> I got a box of WOAM's
> 6 BBMF 1/2 and 1/2
> I got more but can't remember dammit.


Dave, since you can't remember what they are, just give them to me! I'll remember! :couch2:


----------



## CardinalsFan

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I bought 2 boxe's of Tatuaje Anarchy and 1 box of A. Fuente Anejo #77 sharks today from a shop in S. Fla. Blew my cigar budget through the roof. Anybody want a seriously P.O'd wife? PLMK :lie: Damn this freaking slope.


----------



## CardinalsFan

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



MoreBeer said:


> Box of Kristoff Maduro Ligero Matador's, box of 77 Sharks, box of La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso's. I'm done till February.....cigar budget is now gone for a while.


Dang, you got the same problem as me. Damn slope is slippery.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thebayratt said:


> 3 - Camacho Liberty 2007 (Not a typo! A B&M had a 3/4 box left & 2005 & 2006s!!!)
> 1 - Opus X Petit Lancero
> 1 - WOAM
> 1 - BTL
> 1 - Hemmingway Signature Maduro
> 1 - 90 Miles Toro
> 1 - Partagas Spanish Rosado Santiago


Very nice pick up. Have you had a chance to try the 90 mile?


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Dave, since you can't remember what they are, just give them to me! I'll remember! :couch2:


It starting to get funny, ask Justin he was over and I was trying to find a cigar he wanted to try and I was kinda nuts going from humidor to humidor looking and finding stuff I forgot about.

I was plumb wore out after that 

BTW if I can't remember how can I send them :angel:

I'm looking for a humidor now for coffins only, hard to find one deep enough to take like the A's and other long ones.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pick up Smitty, you scored on the coffins, I never get that lucky!!


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



seank1 said:


> Arturo Feunte Reserva Superior Limitada 2010 Hoilday collection


That's an awesome looking sampler Sean. :hail:


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A slippery Christmas from me to me... and a fully loaded cabinet once those come in (what am i going to do ???)

Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Robusto, Habano, 5 X 50 Box of 20
Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979, Habano, 5 X 50 Box of 20
Diesel Unlimited d.X, Habano, 5.7 X 56 Box of 20
Nica Libre Exclusivo, Maduro, 5.5 X 55 Box of 20
Graycliff Double Espresso, Maduro, 4.5 X 54 Mazo of 15

2x CAO Mx2 Robusto, 5 X 52
2x Fonseca 5-50, 5 X 50
2x Bolivar Crystal 2005 Robusto, 5.5 X 50
20x 5 Vegas Classic Robusto, 5 X 50
10x Oliva Serie G MADURO Torpedo, 6 X 52


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nothing special but at all the same, things I have been wanting/needing!

*Caliber III Hygrometer
*CAO Flavours Sampler
*Famous Fusion of Flavor Sampler

I went on a bit of a flavor kick, especially with some great sales running over the holidays!


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> Very nice pick up. Have you had a chance to try the 90 mile?


No, not yet. I may do a review for it. A buddy of mine loves those; so Im going to give it a try.


----------



## Lazzzzze

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just got some 1066s and a box of Gurkha Empire Series IIIs :thumb:


----------



## xmacro

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a box of Pinar del Classico's and a box of Gran Habano Vintage from Cigar.com's daily deal - gotta love PDC's at $50 a box


----------



## TXsmoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

From Cigarbid,

5 Tatuaje Havana Artista
5 Padilla Habano Artisano

From CI,

Limited Edition Lancero Collection (5 ea LADC EE and San Cristobal)
Sol Cubano Culebra
5 Sol Cubano Artisian Salomon


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



TXsmoker said:


> From Cigarbid,
> 
> 5 Tatuaje Havana Artista
> 5 Padilla Habano Artisano
> 
> From CI,
> 
> Limited Edition Lancero Collection (5 ea LADC EE and San Cristobal)
> Sol Cubano Culebra
> *5 Sol Cubano Artisian Salomon*


I also picked up the Sol Cubano Salomon's from Cbid and a 10 pack of Oliva O Maduro Perfecto on the free fall. Apparently I can't help myself for anything Oliva...


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got some sweet Fuente goods in the mail today...

x2 FFOX Forbidden X lancero and x2 AF Magnum R #58

And a awesome gift set:thumb:


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I like that shirt! The cigars are pretty ok too.


----------



## Sarge

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

well I splurged last weekend spending every last red cent, or rather ounce of credit I had... here's what I got for it today...

the Power Rangers will obviously last A LONG TIME. Probably have one tomorrow and the rest will sit until likely even after my next Opus purchase. The Viaje Holiday I'm debating on. Probably smoke one now or soon then the rest will sit till next Holiday. Not so sure about the Graycliff and the rest will be devoured when I feel the need. The Gurkha will go soon and that Padron 26 probably won't last a whole long time before he goes up in smoke... My Humidor is almost complete though. It's definitely completely full now (pics coming) but there's still quite a few things I'd like to add. Ok, well, actually tons but all in due time. I am still a nOOb after all...


----------



## GoDucks324

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a couple anejo #55 and a single Padron Family Reserve 46 Year.


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got a box of rp nording toro and box of 10 opus x lost city pyramids. I think I need to start taking some pics of the slippery slope ive been on lately. Not good....


----------



## foxracer72

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

picked up a 5 pack of Fuente 8-5-8 on famous yesterday, need to build up my stockpile and anything Fuente has been my favorite so far


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



foxracer72 said:


> picked up a 5 pack of Fuente 8-5-8 on famous yesterday, need to build up my stockpile and anything Fuente has been my favorite so far


I think the 8-5-8 is an awesome everyday smoke. Next time I have to refill my go-to humi, it will be a box of those. :first:


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Sarge said:


> well I splurged last weekend spending every last red cent, or rather ounce of credit I had... here's what I got for it today...
> 
> the Power Rangers will obviously last A LONG TIME. Probably have one tomorrow and the rest will sit until likely even after my next Opus purchase. The Viaje Holiday I'm debating on. Probably smoke one now or soon then the rest will sit till next Holiday. Not so sure about the Graycliff and the rest will be devoured when I feel the need. The Gurkha will go soon and that Padron 26 probably won't last a whole long time before he goes up in smoke... My Humidor is almost complete though. It's definitely completely full now (pics coming) but there's still quite a few things I'd like to add. Ok, well, actually tons but all in due time. I am still a nOOb after all...


HECK of a pickup there Sarge! All of it looks great! I've been looking to get some of those Holiday Blends but maybe sometime soon. I see you got a tin of those CAO cigarillos, do you like those pretty good and are they worth the money?


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Sarge said:


> well I splurged last weekend spending every last red cent, or rather ounce of credit I had... here's what I got for it today...
> 
> the Power Rangers will obviously last A LONG TIME. Probably have one tomorrow and the rest will sit until likely even after my next Opus purchase. The Viaje Holiday I'm debating on. Probably smoke one now or soon then the rest will sit till next Holiday. Not so sure about the Graycliff and the rest will be devoured when I feel the need. The Gurkha will go soon and that Padron 26 probably won't last a whole long time before he goes up in smoke... My Humidor is almost complete though. It's definitely completely full now (pics coming) but there's still quite a few things I'd like to add. Ok, well, actually tons but all in due time. I am still a nOOb after all...


Great purchase! Gurkha is in my list to try. My local B&M doesn't carry them. Would it be worth a 40 minute drive to get them?


----------



## Sarge

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> HECK of a pickup there Sarge! All of it looks great! I've been looking to get some of those Holiday Blends but maybe sometime soon. I see you got a tin of those CAO cigarillos, do you like those pretty good and are they worth the money?


Haven't tried these yet... been checking out a few different tins here and there. Nice for when it's too cold or I'm too lazy to smoke a full size. Also not bad for the ride to work in the Winter. Summer I'll have to smoke before I leave. No smoking in the Summer ride.  I'm about to just give up on them though. They are nice but they're not nearly the same. Maybe opt for some of the smaller cigars or larger sized cigars in tins...



Poneill272 said:


> Great purchase! Gurkha is in my list to try. My local B&M doesn't carry them. Would it be worth a 40 minute drive to get them?


I really like Gurkha. There's a been a few I didn't particularly care for but they've all been good imo. These micro blends are cheap (like $60 a box) and this is the only one I really wanted to try so I sprung for a single to check em out since I was already placing an order. I'd say check out a Gurkha sampler or something if you can find one. Chances are you can get a nice sampler @ $3-4 per stick. They have some really good cigars but I wouldn't pay top dollar for most of them. Then again I really wouldn't pay top dollar for most cigars.  Though the Black Dragon is probably worth the price. I love the Legend Maduros just something about them that gets me every time...


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

It's probably the maduro, lol. I love me some maduro! :mischief:


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> HECK of a pickup there Sarge! All of it looks great! I've been looking to get some of those Holiday Blends but maybe sometime soon. I see you got a tin of those CAO cigarillos, do you like those pretty good and are they worth the money?


I had a tin of the cao cherry bomb cigarillos, IMHO they're great!


----------



## rcruz1211

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well it isn't a done deal yet but I put in a bid and the devil site for a members only gurkha auction. It is the cigarnivore 3 for 49.00. Package includes:
The Gurkha Cigarnivore No. 3 Sampler includes:
3 - Gurkha Beast (6.5" x 56)
3 - Gurkha Crest Churchill (7" x 52)
3 - Gurkha Centurian Double Perfecto (6" x 60)
3 - Gurkha Grand Age (7.5" x 54)
3 - Gurkha Titan (6.25" x 56)
3 - Gurkha Black Dragon Imperial Presidente (7" x 52)

With 200 available, there is a good chance I'm taking it home.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BMack said:


> Just welcomed these to my humidor:


Wow Brian! You got three 6X48 Camacho Pre-Embargo 1962 beauties.:hippie: I think often of the generousity of Harley33 who bombed me with one of these and it has forced me to re-think cigars.:der: I had previously thought that the higher priced cigars had better construction and better taste but this cigar was way beyond anything that I could imagine; I personally have never tasted its equal.:nod: I hope that you enjoy these as much as I enjoyed mine.:yo:


----------



## dswoishii

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

B&M - 5 Edge Sumatra, 3 Padron 2000 Mad, 1 1964 Principe (sp?) Mad, 1 Illusione Robusto.

Holts - 6 pack Edge Maduro 2 cans vector butane.

Woo Hoo!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got a little carried awy

6 Opus X A's
1 Box of Opus X Love affairs
1 box of Anjeo 77 sharks
10 single Opus X pussy Cats

I think something else I was ordering on the phone and kinda got giddy so I forget easy. 

I remember I got some of the Anjeo 60's 8 I think.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> I got a little carried awy
> 
> 6 Opus X A's
> 1 Box of Opus X Love affairs
> 1 box of Anjeo 77 sharks
> 10 single Opus X pussy Cats
> 
> I think something else I was ordering on the phone and kinda got giddy so I forget easy.
> 
> I remember I got some of the Anjeo 60's 8 I think.


Nice buy Dave ,wish I had a grand to burn like you ,My wife would kill me LOL


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Okay I got a box of the My father Limited coffins right after the other stuff. Okay that's enough for this year!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Okay I got a box of the My father Limited coffins right after the other stuff. Okay that's enough for this year!


Jeez Dave! Some great purchases man! That's a great way to ring in the New Year haha!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> I got a little carried awy
> 
> 6 Opus X A's
> 1 Box of Opus X Love affairs
> 1 box of Anjeo 77 sharks
> 10 single Opus X pussy Cats
> 
> I think something else I was ordering on the phone and kinda got giddy so I forget easy.
> 
> I remember I got some of the Anjeo 60's 8 I think.


Not one bit carried away! That's an awesome selection! I haven't come across the A's yet. :beerchug:


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> Nice buy Dave ,wish I had a grand to burn like you ,My wife would kill me LOL


I don't have money to burn Brother, I work pretty hard for it. I just had a few things I have been working on, Tips from friends and such that all happened to come together at once. I may not even have a job in the months to come if I don't get my back fixed, so this was not chump change to me in any way!!

With Opus you either buy when they are available or don't get them.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## orca99usa

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just hit the mashup on the Monster for five LCG Serie R #4s and five CAO Brazilia Lambadas.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

We(Ray, Zach and I) did well at the cigar shop and left happy.

3 Boxes of Illusione Singulare Phantom
1 Box of Illusione Holy Lancero
2 Boxes of Tatuaje Black Tubo
10 Opus X Fuente Fuente
1 box of EP Carillo Limited Edition 2009
1/2 Cabinet of Illusione Epernay Le Ferme
9 LFD limitada IV
5 Litto Gomez Small Batch #3
10 Camacho Liberties 2009
2 AF Flor Fina 858 Rosado
2 AF BTLS
:beerchug:


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice Veeral


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I have been hearing a lot of good stuff about those Litto Gomez small batch! I've been searching online for some, they do sound good!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I love cigar pr0n!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Great pickups guys!!! I tired to place an order from CigarsAtYourPrice of 5 Camacho Liberties 2010, 5 Brickhouse and 5 Jaime Garcia Reservas only for them to e-mail me a day later to tell me everything was out of stock... Thanks guys.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I wonder why so many online places still don't have real time inventories, I admit I don't know anything about the programming but you would think they should have it.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> I wonder why so many online places still don't have real time inventories, I admit I don't know anything about the programming but you would think they should have it.


You just hit on the most pisser to me of everything, you get all excited to find what you been hunting and are relaxed and happy and bam, you get nothing.

I generally send an polite email and stop using them. This day and age they can't afford some cheap software to keep their customers, I bet more companies lose customers because of this than just about anything else.

very good point!!


----------



## Hall25

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a93/yrddogg/cigar/?action=view&current=today151-1.jpg

Nothing compared to the above posts WOW some day I hope to get to that level!!!

JH


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Great pickups guys!!! I tired to place an order from CigarsAtYourPrice of 5 Camacho Liberties 2010, 5 Brickhouse and 5 Jaime Garcia Reservas only for them to e-mail me a day later to tell me everything was out of stock... Thanks guys.


I could have sworn I offered you a cut of the pie Erich.....I'll never fail you!:dude:


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> We(Ray, Zach and I) did well at the cigar shop and left happy.
> 
> 3 Boxes of Illusione Singulare Phantom
> 1 Box of Illusione Holy Lancero
> 2 Boxes of Tatuaje Black Tubo
> 10 Opus X Fuente Fuente
> 1 box of EP Carillo Limited Edition 2009
> 1/2 Cabinet of Illusione Epernay Le Ferme
> 9 LFD limitada IV
> 5 Litto Gomez Small Batch #3
> 10 Camacho Liberties 2009
> 2 AF Flor Fina 858 Rosado
> 2 AF BTLS
> :beerchug:


Only one thing will make this even better! My share nestled snuggly in my Wineodor. Haha Definately a killer pickup!


----------



## Jeff10236

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some nice cigars on here since I last posted.

Unfortunately, I haven't bought anything in bulk since I last posted. It has been very cold, too cold to really enjoy smoking outside (though I have had a few). In MD you can't smoke in the bars. So that leaves the smoke shops, where it would be rude (at best) to bring in cigars I bought from another shop or online.

For a while, I would just buy a cigar at the shop and smoke it there. Now, I have been smoking two at a time, buying one there and bringing one from my humi. Either way, I'm only buying them one or two at a time though, instead of boxes or bundles. Some of my recent singles purchases:
-San Cristobal Maestro 
-Oliva Serie V
-Ashton Classic

I also bought tin of W.O. Larsen Old Fashioned on my last visit. I find pipe smoking easier when it is too cold to stay out long enough for a cigar. I can pack as much or as little as I want into the bowl making it easier to smoke outside. I can let it go out and go back to it a couple hours later. Also, the smell is different so I can smoke them indoors more often than cigars.

Today, since it is New Years, I'll probably treat myself to an Opus X (for the first time) or a Padron 1964 or 1926 (also for the first time).


----------



## tiger187126

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Jeff10236 said:


> Some nice cigars on here since I last posted.
> 
> Unfortunately, I haven't bought anything in bulk since I last posted. It has been very cold, too cold to really enjoy smoking outside (though I have had a few). In MD you can't smoke in the bars. So that leaves the smoke shops, where it would be rude (at best) to bring in cigars I bought from another shop or online.
> 
> For a while, I would just buy a cigar at the shop and smoke it there. Now, I have been smoking two at a time, buying one there and bringing one from my humi. Either way, I'm only buying them one or two at a time though, instead of boxes or bundles. Some of my recent singles purchases:
> -San Cristobal Maestro
> -Oliva Serie V
> -Ashton Classic
> 
> I also bought tin of W.O. Larsen Old Fashioned on my last visit. I find pipe smoking easier when it is too cold to stay out long enough for a cigar- I can pack as much or as little as I want into the bowl making it easier to smoke outside, I can let it go out and go back to it a couple hours later. Also, the smell is different so I can smoke them indoors more often than cigars.
> 
> Today, since it is New Years, I'll probably treat myself to an Opus X (for the first time) or a Padron 1964 or 1926 (also for the first time).


where do you go in annapolis? i bought a heat lamp so i could smoke on my porch.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This order will force me to play Tetris in the small wineador, I guess it's time for a cooler!


----------



## Jeff10236

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tiger187126 said:


> where do you go in annapolis? i bought a heat lamp so i could smoke on my porch.


I really like Chesapeake Cigar over in Edgewater. Nice atmosphere, nice selection of boutique cigars (not so many Ashtons, Montecristo and other well known brands, but lots of the stuff it seems people on this site prefer anyway), really nice owners.

http://www.chesapeakecigar.com/

I also like Davidus Cigars over by the mall.

I live at the 1901 West complex, no porch unfortunately. I'd love a propane heater that I could leave on my porch, but having to go down to the little courtyard or patio they have set up, it isn't an option (I need something very portable, and small to store inside the apartment).

I am thinking about the Mr Heater Big Buddy portable heater. I could take it out with me when I smoke on the benches at my apartment, and it would also be useful when camping from late fall through early spring.

Cabela's: Mr. Heater® Portable Big Buddy™ Heater


----------



## Vicini

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

First purchase off Cbid


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> I got a little carried awy
> 
> 6 Opus X A's
> 1 Box of Opus X Love affairs
> 1 box of Anjeo 77 sharks
> 10 single Opus X pussy Cats
> 
> I think something else I was ordering on the phone and kinda got giddy so I forget easy.
> 
> I remember I got some of the Anjeo 60's 8 I think.





Batista30 said:


> We(Ray, Zach and I) did well at the cigar shop and left happy.
> 
> 3 Boxes of Illusione Singulare Phantom
> 1 Box of Illusione Holy Lancero
> 2 Boxes of Tatuaje Black Tubo
> 10 Opus X Fuente Fuente
> 1 box of EP Carillo Limited Edition 2009
> 1/2 Cabinet of Illusione Epernay Le Ferme
> 9 LFD limitada IV
> 5 Litto Gomez Small Batch #3
> 10 Camacho Liberties 2009
> 2 AF Flor Fina 858 Rosado
> 2 AF BTLS
> :beerchug:


I don't know Zach, I think they will feel really at home in my cooler..... :beerchug:

I love Dave's selection though. The fact that the Love Affairs come in a smaller box makes it a possible box buy! :hippie:


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I don't know Zach, I think they will feel really at home in my cooler..... :beerchug:
> 
> I love Dave's selection though. The fact that the Love Affairs come in a smaller box makes it a possible box buy! :hippie:


Dave those Opus A's must be nice! I haven't seen those bad boys yet.

Veeral Veeral Veeral.................:spank:


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> Dave those Opus A's must be nice! I haven't seen those bad boys yet.
> 
> Veeral Veeral Veeral.................:spank:


They are monsters, real Monica Lewinsky capable. I am also really getting into coffins. I found the 22 2010 set for $750 and if I had the extra money man what I would give to have a full set. But can't afford it this year.

Enjoy guy's


----------



## woodted

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## johnmoss

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Spent my Christmas money..








1 Opus X "A"
1 Padron 1926 Maduro #35
1 Padron 1926 Maduro #6
2 Padron 1964 Maduro Exclusivo's
5 Fuente Anejo 46's
1 Tin of Esoterica Penzance


----------



## bresdogsr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pickups. Getting some ideas how to spend my Christmas cash.


----------



## seank1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2009 Anejo's and Opus X Shark to be smoked this evening and some other goodies.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



seank1 said:


> 2009 Anejo's and Opus X Shark to be smoked this evening and some other goodies.


I've had my share of Anejo/Opus. But those murcielagos look very very good. Nice pickups!!!


----------



## seank1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I've had my share of Anejo/Opus. But those murcielagos look very very good. Nice pickups!!!


I am very excited to try the murcielagos, as I have never tried one, my B&M recommended them and the price point is great!


----------



## ptpablo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> We(Ray, Zach and I) did well at the cigar shop and left happy.
> 
> 3 Boxes of Illusione Singulare Phantom
> 1 Box of Illusione Holy Lancero
> 2 Boxes of Tatuaje Black Tubo
> 10 Opus X Fuente Fuente
> 1 box of EP Carillo Limited Edition 2009
> 1/2 Cabinet of Illusione Epernay Le Ferme
> 9 LFD limitada IV
> 5 Litto Gomez Small Batch #3
> 10 Camacho Liberties 2009
> 2 AF Flor Fina 858 Rosado
> 2 AF BTLS
> :beerchug:


If your looking for some where to keep it, i have some room at my house. just throwing that out there!:spy::spy::spy:


----------



## Krioni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

54 qt. Igloo Marine
Boxes to season with
Beads/Bag
Box of Sancho Panza Double Maduros to put in it.

:whoo:


----------



## loki993

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> We(Ray, Zach and I) did well at the cigar shop and left happy.
> 
> 3 Boxes of Illusione Singulare Phantom
> 1 Box of Illusione Holy Lancero
> 2 Boxes of Tatuaje Black Tubo
> 10 Opus X Fuente Fuente
> 1 box of EP Carillo Limited Edition 2009
> 1/2 Cabinet of Illusione Epernay Le Ferme
> 9 LFD limitada IV
> 5 Litto Gomez Small Batch #3
> 10 Camacho Liberties 2009
> 2 AF Flor Fina 858 Rosado
> 2 AF BTLS
> :beerchug:


Wow, Im definitly not in the same realm as you. Thats a nice haul for sure. Awesome

My Diesel sampler is enroute to the house. Its going to be very hard letting those things rest though.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Krioni said:


> 54 qt. Igloo Marine
> Boxes to season with
> Beads/Bag
> Box of Sancho Panza Double Maduros to put in it.
> 
> :whoo:


Sounds to me like your gonna have some fun setting it up. congrats on the pick-up!


----------



## tiger187126

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

smoked one of these Cortez cigars while i was in and bought a tempus maduro and air bender for home:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



loki993 said:


> Wow, Im definitly not in the same realm as you. Thats a nice haul for sure. Awesome
> 
> My Diesel sampler is enroute to the house. Its going to be very hard letting those things rest though.


Zach and Ray did the majority of the purchase, I only bought one little cigar. The diesels are a good smoke, definitely a lil better with some rest to them. Very good choice!



tiger187126 said:


> smoked one of these Cortez cigars while i was in and bought a tempus maduro and air bender for home:


I enjoyed the airbender and have yet to smoke a tempus maduro. The regular tempus is a pretty good so I can imagine how much better it could taste if you're a fan of maddy wrappers. Nice picks!


----------



## Krioni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> Sounds to me like your gonna have some fun setting it up. congrats on the pick-up!


Yep. Much fun. Have the hygrometer calibrated (disappointed in the 8% difference), the boxes in and the beads arranged.

Now, we will see how the RH holds in that bad boy.

eace:


----------



## loki993

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Zach and Ray did the majority of the purchase, I only bought one little cigar. The diesels are a good smoke, definitely a lil better with some rest to them. Very good choice!


Yeah I had to try them with all the talk about them. Hopefully I like them, Im nearly positive I will, for the price you get them for they could easily become a go to smoke.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

4 Camacho 2005 Liberties
4 Camacho 2006 Liberties
4 Camacho 2007 Liberties
2 My Father 2010 LE
1 - Benchmade Toro

Total Haul.


----------



## cedjunior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Came in early this week. $79 at the devil site.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Zach and Ray did the majority of the purchase, I only bought one little cigar. The diesels are a good smoke, definitely a lil better with some rest to them. Very good choice!
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiiiggggghhhhttttttttt.
> lol


----------



## JakeDPR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Shawn (TheBayRatt) just picked me up a 2005 and a 2006 Camacho Liberty!


----------



## Oldmso54

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> We(Ray, Zach and I) did well at the cigar shop and left happy.
> 
> 3 Boxes of Illusione Singulare Phantom
> 1 Box of Illusione Holy Lancero
> 2 Boxes of Tatuaje Black Tubo
> 10 Opus X Fuente Fuente
> 1 box of EP Carillo Limited Edition 2009
> 1/2 Cabinet of Illusione Epernay Le Ferme
> 9 LFD limitada IV
> 5 Litto Gomez Small Batch #3
> 10 Camacho Liberties 2009
> 2 AF Flor Fina 858 Rosado
> 2 AF BTLS
> :beerchug:


WOW! That's one impressive haul. I need to win the lotto or at least start a slush fund to even think about that kind of purchase. Looks like a lot of smoking pleasure in that picture - enjoy guys!


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Krioni said:


> 54 qt. Igloo Marine
> Boxes to season with
> Beads/Bag
> Box of Sancho Panza Double Maduros to put in it.
> 
> :whoo:


I hope you plan on getting another cooler or three soon lol!


----------



## Krioni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



eyesack said:


> I hope you plan on getting another cooler or three soon lol!


It did look a bit smallish....help me...please...


----------



## Vicini

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up an Anejo 50 and a Queen B


----------



## bladestriker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of 25 "The Griffin's" Robusto


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of 10 Oliva Serie V Maduro 2009 and 1 stick of the 2008. Cleared out my B&M, maybe they'll get more??


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Grabbed a Gran Habano Azteca (Amazing stick, btw), Illusione Slam, and El Baton today and smoked the Azteca with JohnnySmokestar.


----------



## loki993

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Diesel High octane sampler thats in the mail.

From the B&M:

Illusione MJ12 and an 88

Tatuaje Cabaiguan Robusto Extra

Tatuaje Havana VI Artisas

CAO Brazilia Samba, I liked the Gol so I wanted to try this

Padron 5000, I wanted to try a Padron this was in my price range. I drooled over the annies a bit, but decided not this time. Start small, lol

A special treat for me at least an Anejo Reserva 5?

I don't know the other numbers. I know every one goes by 49, 55, 77 etc.

It will be my first Anejo.


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



loki993 said:


> Diesel High octane sampler thats in the mail.
> 
> From the B&M:
> 
> Illusione MJ12 and an 88
> 
> Tatuaje Cabaiguan Robusto Extra
> 
> Tatuaje Havana VI Artisas
> 
> CAO Brazilia Samba, I liked the Gol so I wanted to try this
> 
> Padron 5000, I wanted to try a Padron this was in my price range. I drooled over the annies a bit, but decided not this time. Start small, lol
> 
> A special treat for me at least an Anejo Reserva 5?
> 
> I don't know the other numbers. I know every one goes by 49, 55, 77 etc.
> 
> It will be my first Anejo.


Good selection of smokes there:thumb: Anejo's are one of my top 5 cigars, I think you'll be in for a treat with that one.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a box of Opus X Petit Lanceros , too bad the box was empty


----------



## DBIII

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Split a box of Viaje Summerfest robbies, and a box of Holiday Blend PR's.
Next will be a box of T52 piggies and some Anejo 46's


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DBIII said:


> Split a box of Viaje Summerfest robbies, and a box of Holiday Blend PR's.
> Next will be a box of T52 piggies and some Anejo 46's


That is an incredibly first post here at Puff haha! Welcome aboard and some great cigars you picked up there sir! I hope to try all of them!


----------



## DBIII

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> That is an incredibly first post here at Puff haha! Welcome aboard and some great cigars you picked up there sir! I hope to try all of them!


Thanks Donovan, I figured I might as well jump right in! I was very lucky to find the box of Summerfest robbies as I believe Viaje only released 50 boxes.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DBIII said:


> Thanks Donovan, I figured I might as well jump right in! I was very lucky to find the box of Summerfest robbies as I believe Viaje only released 50 boxes.


I've been hearing a lot of great stuff about the Viaje, especially that Holiday blend. Those T-52's can be hard to come by as well! I have difficulty finding them online and the prices get a bit ridiculous on C-bid for them!

Thanks for sharing though!


----------



## DBIII

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> I've been hearing a lot of great stuff about the Viaje, especially that Holiday blend. Those T-52's can be hard to come by as well! I have difficulty finding them online and the prices get a bit ridiculous on C-bid for them!
> 
> Thanks for sharing though!


Donovan, last years Holiday Blend was just a great smoke....hopefully this years will be just as good. Viaje makes some very good cigars imho.....I've bought everything they have put out for the past year. The Double edged Sword is prolly my favorite with the Skull and Bones pulling a close second. I highly recommend trying some if you get the chance! You can find their 50/50 red label fairly easily and it's a pretty dang good smoke too. The LP9 piggies are getting really hard to come by now, the T52's are still available, but don't pay more than 130.


----------



## Emdee

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I bought a new smallish C.I humidor off ebay the other day... the guy was nice enough to put 2 sticks in the box too. I smoked one at my brothers wedding on Saturday, was a CI yellow label. I really wasnt in to it though. seemed to be really bitter. The other was a Vegas 5 Miami though, looking fwd to that one, heard good things about it.


----------



## logos

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I need to join a CB support group!

I have to stop at that place...big time!


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just came in from Tampa Humidor.


----------



## Krioni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just arrived..."Best of AF Sampler" from Famous.

Yummy!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Krioni said:


> Just arrived..."Best of AF Sampler" from Famous.
> 
> Yummy!


NICE! I've been drooling over that for ages! It keeps popping up on the Monster for $60 shipped but I just have never had all of the money at one time! Oh well, it will be my first purchase come summer time!


----------



## Krioni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

It was my last purchase for a while, actually I have a 5er of Short Stories coming also.

2011 brings an adjustment in income (downward), so I will be content to smoke what I got for a while.

Not a bad way to end my beginner's binge :thumb:


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Krioni said:


> It was my last purchase for a while, actually I have a 5er of Short Stories coming also.
> 
> 2011 brings an adjustment in income (downward), so I will be content to smoke what I got for a while.
> 
> Not a bad way to end my beginner's binge :thumb:


Haha no sir not at all! I really do need to pick up some short stories though! I know my buddy would like them quite a bit I think!

Yes, I plan on budgeting cigars into my income but at the same time, I need to be flexible because just because I budget in X dollars a month, doesn't mean I should spend it just to spend it. Also, my amount of cigars that I smoke will increase greatly come the warmer months!


----------



## Sarge

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just realized last night this had shipped after I checked my CC statement online. CI finally got them in stock. Good thing to because I like these more than the T9 and didn't have any.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Couple packages came to my buddy's house today, had him snap a quick picture of it. Nothing too bad, something I needed and something I have been wanting to try very bad!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Sarge said:


> just realized last night this had shipped after I checked my CC statement online. CI finally got them in stock. Good thing to because I like these more than the T9 and didn't have any.


Nice pickup on the Sampler Steve! :thumb::thumb:



donovanrichardson said:


> Couple packages came to my buddy's house today, had him snap a quick picture of it. Nothing too bad, something I needed and something I have been wanting to try very bad!


Woohoo! Your hygro has finally come in!


----------



## gator_79

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up 3 Anejo 77 Sharks, 2 Opus Perfexion #4, and one AF BTL. I now have about 25 Opus's, and Anejo's. Not as much as a lot of y'all but I proud of my modest collection.

I've been looking forward to smoking the one BTL I have left in my humi, now I can because I have another one in there aging. Sounds like a good B-Day smoke. Jan 16. The first one I had was good I'd like to see what a year in my humi has done to it.


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gator_79 said:


> Just picked up 3 Anejo 77 Sharks, 2 Opus Perfexion #4, and one AF BTL. I now have about 25 Opus's, and Anejo's. Not as much as a lot of y'all but I proud of my modest collection.
> 
> I've been looking forward to smoking the one BTL I have left in my humi, now I can because I have another one in there aging. Sounds like a good B-Day smoke. Jan 16. The first one I had was good I'd like to see what a year in my humi has done to it.


nice purchase. I got my BTL's a few weeks ago, have not tried one yet. I loved the WOAN and the WOAM. Is the BTL a WOA with both wrappers?


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just came from a place by my office:

Brickhouse (had to try it since everyone else is)
Padron 3000
AF Short Story
Cigar wrapper glue
some breath stuff since my girl hates it on my breath after smoking
A "Save A Cigar" for my boss who can't ever smoke a full one (due to time constraints)


----------



## DBIII

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Reino said:


> nice purchase. I got my BTL's a few weeks ago, have not tried one yet. I loved the WOAN and the WOAM. Is the BTL a WOA with both wrappers?


Yep, WOA and WOAM......Hemingway with both nat/mad wrappers.


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*







:smoke:got some new ones today!! first time posting pics too!:smoke:

how do i make that pic bigger?


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Poneill272 said:


> View attachment 33508
> :smoke:got some new ones today!! first time posting pics too!:smoke:
> 
> how do i make that pic bigger?


Two of those are in my top ten, nice pickup!
I upload to photobucket where its easy to resize and crop.


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

thank you! which ones zfog? check out my album i made in my profile.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Poneill272 said:


> thank you! which ones zfog? check out my album i made in my profile.


Definately the Ashton and the Anejo. Always keep em floating around.


----------



## Mountain Lion

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Loaded up today! :smoke:


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Real nice pick-up Tom!!!!


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

What Eric said :thumb:


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

wow! very nice!


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow, I've never tried one and I'm still impressed by that picture!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Tom, are those power rangers or super belicosos?


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Tom, are those power rangers or super belicosos?


Can you still see the picture, I can't and never did, dang it!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Can you still see the picture, I can't and never did, dang it!


Dave, can you see it now? That's Tom's pickups.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow very nice Tom!!!

Thanks Veeral I think I just can't see thumbnails, I can't see the palio thumbnail either, weird


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Wow very nice Tom!!!
> 
> Thanks Veeral I think I just can't see thumbnails, I can't see the palio thumbnail either, weird


Are those power rangers or super belis?


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Are those power rangers or super belis?


Color is right for power ranger but they are close. Hart to tell.


----------



## Mountain Lion

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thanks guys....shoulda noted: On the left are #5's and the rest are Power Rangers (one of my favorites). Up top are Anejos 46s that I had no intention on getting today, but sometimes it's tough to say no.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Poneill272 said:


> View attachment 33508
> :smoke:got some new ones today!! first time posting pics too!:smoke:
> 
> how do i make that pic bigger?


Great looking singles! I use photobucket to upload pics to the internet and then it comes up pretty big. Not sure if that helps but I've used photobucket for quite awhile with good results.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Poneill272 said:


> View attachment 33508
> :smoke:got some new ones today!! first time posting pics too!:smoke:
> 
> how do i make that pic bigger?


There you go. :thumb:


----------



## CardinalsFan

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 boxs tatuaje anarchy
1 box Anejo 77 Sharks
1 box San Cristobal Maestro
1 Box Anejo 55 2009
1 Box Joya de Nicaruaga Antano 1970
1 Box Short Stories
10 Padron 1926 #9
10 Padron 1964
10 Ramone Allones LRE
10 Romeo & Julieta Exhibicion No.4
1 Box La Riqueza #1
A couple of these and a couple of those too.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



CardinalsFan said:


> 3 boxs tatuaje anarchy
> 1 box Anejo 77 Sharks
> 1 box San Cristobal Maestro
> 1 Box Anejo 55 2009
> 1 Box Joya de Nicaruaga Antano 1970
> 1 Box Short Stories
> 10 Padron 1926 #9
> 10 Padron 1964
> 10 Ramone Allones LRE
> 10 Romeo & Julieta Exhibicion No.4
> 1 Box La Riqueza #1
> A couple of these and a couple of those too.


It's only a good deal if you got free shipping 
I love the entire selection of cigars. Been meaning to check out La Riquieza. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Someone get a Christmas bonus at work? 

Nice pickups brother, enjoy!


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> There you go. :thumb:


Thank you!


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

my most recent purchase with my cigar money was.....

..... an ipod for the wife :mmph:


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gibson_es said:


> my most recent purchase with my cigar money was.....
> 
> ..... an ipod for the wife :mmph:


Been down that road!:attention:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gibson_es said:


> my most recent purchase with my cigar money was.....
> 
> ..... an ipod for the wife :mmph:


I have been saving up every month since June, 2010 for upgrading my cigar stash,:banana: but instead of cigars it will be used to buy my wife a laptop computer.eep: I sat down with her and patiently explained how much work and skill went into the creation of high quality sticks and after this persuasive dialog she smiled and said " my sticks will go up in smoke in three or four months whereas the laptop will keep on going just like the energizer battery". Dang that energizer battery!:doh:


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Coffee-Cup said:


> I have been saving up every month since June, 2010 for upgrading my cigar stash,:banana: but instead of cigars it will be used to buy my wife a laptop computer.eep: I sat down with her and patiently explained how much work and skill went into the creation of high quality sticks and after this persuasive dialog she smiled and said " my sticks will go up in smoke in three or four months whereas the laptop will keep on going just like the energizer battery". Dang that energizer battery!:doh:


that stinks!

did you tell her the laptop would be out of date in 4 months and might as well go up in smoke? lol

dont bother, it wont work. at least im not alone..... :frown: :crash:


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Mountain Lion said:


> Loaded up today! :smoke:


Holy moly...


----------



## rcruz1211

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a nub sampler and a 5 pack of la aroma de Cuba EE.


----------



## gator_79

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Poneill272 said:


> Thank you!


Very nice selection the Queen B and the Ashton Cabinet are in my top 10. Enjoy them!


----------



## Stubby

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Two Oliva Serie V Lanceros. Two Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne, and two Aroma de Cuba.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 Boxes of Sharks for the group buy (one more coming in tomorrow  )


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ya gotta warn a guy when your gonna bust out some pron! Beautiful.



Batista30 said:


> 3 Boxes of Sharks for the group buy (one more coming in tomorrow  )


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice looking purchase! Very cool many people are getting hooked up at nice prices!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> Ya gotta warn a guy when your gonna bust out some pron! Beautiful.


I quite literally let out a little yelp when I saw this! I mean, gosh that is gorgeous!


----------



## Mountain Lion

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> 3 Boxes of Sharks for the group buy (one more coming in tomorrow  )


<queue Jaws theme> :hat:


----------



## TXsmoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just got back from my B&M where I picked up a box of Flying Pigs, 2 Dirty Rats, and 2 LP#9's.


----------



## Mutombo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Padron 45th Maduro single
Padron 46th Maduro single
Stinky Ashtray (black powdercoat)
5er Sharks (thanks Veeral!!)


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Grabbed four Between the Lines from my local B&M.
'Bout it so far...

PG


----------



## DylTheThrill

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Snagged a 5 pack of CAO Brazilia Gol!'s on the Monster the other day.


----------



## Seasick Sailor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



slyder said:


> box of 5 Vegas Classic Coronas


I recently purchased a box of these as well.

At their price, they're tough to beat!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My smallest purchase of the year! Give me a pat on the back!
Some Fuente Rosados (haven't tried them) and 2 Padrons 4000 Maduros (and an opus no. 5)


----------



## Dread

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## rover3013

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The COA Sopranos limited edition 4 pack, resting, to be smoked soon, mmmmmm :hat:


----------



## MoreBeer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Since I have more cigars than I know what to do with, I bought 4 canisters of Butane and my second Blazer Little Buddy lighter. Gotta light 'em with something I guess.


----------



## bhuang61

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered a Rodrigo 5 pack. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## flyfisher86

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I was at my local B&M today, and lucky for me they just opened a box of flying pigs. I was able to grab a few for a dollar over MSRP.


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought 12 Ronson lighters from pennywise.biz for $17.


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Dread said:


>


Oh my... I WANT!


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Grabbed 4 - 2005 Liberties
Last 2 - 2006 Liberties
1 - 2007 Liberty
and
HDM Dark Sumatra
HDM Excalibur with yellowed cello


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got the Anejo sampler from Cigar Kang! Excited!


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 EP Carillo LE 2010, damn, those come in a beautiful box. I bought the last one, and got the box
1 Tat 7th
1 Tat 7th reserva
2 Anejo 46
1 Illusione cg:4
1 Illusione mk
1 Viaje Satori robusto, karma mabye?
2 Tat Havana VI verocu
1 little tiny LFD ligero

oops, almost forgot the Epernay Le Matin

and I just went in to get 1 or 2 sticks to smoke there.


----------



## Mountain Lion

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> 1 EP Carillo LE 2010, damn, those come in a beautiful box. I bought the last one, and got the box
> 1 Tat 7th
> 1 Tat 7th reserva
> 2 Anejo 46
> 1 Illusione cg:4
> 1 Illusione mk
> 1 Viaje Satori robusto, karma mabye?
> 2 Tat Havana VI verocu
> 1 little tiny LFD ligero
> 
> oops, almost forgot the Epernay Le Matin
> 
> and I just went in to get 1 or 2 sticks to smoke there.


Where'd you find the Satoris? I ordered the last one from Atlantic Cigars around lunch today, tried to get 3, but they only had 1 left.


----------



## UncleFester

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A custom made humidor from Ed at Waxing Moon Wood. Curly "Tiger" Maple with Cherry contrast. 16 x 12 x 7 (192 count). Construction will start in the next few days and will be #79 when listed on his site. Pretty damned happy right now! :cowboyic9:


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Mountain Lion said:


> Where'd you find the Satoris? I ordered the last one from Atlantic Cigars around lunch today, tried to get 3, but they only had 1 left.


Picked it up at my local shop.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Chris if you are in there before I come up can you pick one up for me? PLEASE!?!

A Satori that is.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> Picked it up at my local shop.


Color me envious... Non of my local shops have any Viaje...


----------



## Hall25

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

 

Box of La Flor Dominicana Air Bender Matatan
3 Pardon 2000, Maduro, 5 X 50
2 AF Anejo #50
2 AF Sharks (can not wait to try em!!!)

JH


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Hall25 said:


> Box of La Flor Dominicana Air Bender Matatan
> 3 Pardon 2000, Maduro, 5 X 50
> 2 AF Anejo #50
> 2 AF Sharks (can not wait to try em!!!)
> 
> JH


Very nice pickup


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Sharks for the group buy; #60s as well









Ashton ESG 20 yr olds and some love affairs









If you're still interested in acquiring Anejo Sharks, follow the group buy thread, I may have a few more tricks remaining....


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped in at my B&M today and even though I shouldn't be spending money (particularly with the Opus X buy going on) I couldn't resist.

1 Tatuaje Havana VI Victorias (I'm working my way through the different red label vitolas)
1 Tatuaje Petite Tat Reserva 
1 Tatuaje Petite Cazadores Reserva (working through the brown labels too)
1 AF Hemmingway Short Story (I smoked this one outside the shop, great little smoke, I love these)

I stared, drooling at a Padron Family Reserve 45, but just couldn't drop that much money. One of these days.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ktblunden said:


> Stopped in at my B&M today and even though I shouldn't be spending money (particularly with the Opus X buy going on) I couldn't resist.
> 
> 1 Tatuaje Havana VI Victorias (I'm working my way through the different red label vitolas)
> 1 Tatuaje Petite Tat Reserva
> 1 Tatuaje Petite Cazadores Reserva (working through the brown labels too)
> 1 AF Hemmingway Short Story (I smoked this one outside the shop, great little smoke, I love these)
> 
> I stared, drooling at a Padron Family Reserve 45, but just couldn't drop that much money. One of these days.


That petite cazadores reserva is so good imho. It's tied with the epernay petit for my absolute favorite smoke.:smoke2:


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> That petite cazadores reserva is so good imho. It's tied with the epernay petit for my absolute favorite smoke.:smoke2:


Yeah, I grabbed the petites based on your and Zach(Zfog)'s recommendations. Gotta search out the Epernay, my local shop only has one vitola of the Epernay, I think it was the Le Matin.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

So much for not buying anything else till the end of February/March.










Meh whatever, for $50 I had to try em.


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

They at least look sweet!


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> So much for not buying anything else till the end of February/March.


ound:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yea I know Chris, wishful thinking. They have some great reviews but then some not so stellar, I am sure I will enjoy them though. If not atleast they are cool to hand out with the reproduction embargo newspaper cover


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> So much for not buying anything else till the end of February/March.
> 
> Meh whatever, for $50 I had to try em.


It will never end Ray........layball:


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Full box (24) NUB Maduro 464T
5er of Man O War Ruination Belicoso :smoke2:


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



> Yea I know Chris, wishful thinking. They have some great reviews but then some not so stellar, I am sure I will enjoy them though. If not atleast they are cool to hand out with the reproduction embargo newspaper cover


I keep seeing new things that I want, no, need to have, but I really have to exercise some self control right now. But Veeral's right. It will never end.

...just gotta make it through the weekend


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Poneill272 said:


> Full box (24) NUB Maduro 464T
> 5er of Man O War Ruination Belicoso :smoke2:


Nice pickup Phil. Nubs are pretty good coffee smokes.


----------



## Cigary

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

It's been awhile since I've bought anything but just picked up a 5'r of Perdomo Lot 23 Maduros.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> I keep seeing new things that I want, no, need to have, but I really have to exercise some self control right now. But Veeral's right. It will never end.
> 
> ...just gotta make it through the weekend


I hear ya guys....there is just something about this hobby. I have some self control... but not nearly enough! At least now I don't visit the bidding or really any online sites at all. Unless its some htf stuff. Are cigars tax deductable? lol


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Nice pickup Phil. Nubs are pretty good coffee smokes.


Thanks bro! That's what I'm thinking. Smoking one now, and I have to say, it definitely needs a little rest. Lol. As I expected. I just really wanted one now! Lol! You know how that goes, I'm sure! :smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Don't worry Chris and Zach I will bring a few up with me, and everyone can have some nice looking cigar wrappers


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Cigary said:


> It's been awhile since I've bought anything but just picked up a 5'r of Perdomo Lot 23 Maduros.


Hey man, do you prefer the Maddie or the Natural more? I have a Lot 23 maddie that I've had resting since September. I'm going to wait at least until summer before lighting it up.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Hey man, do you prefer the Maddie or the Natural more? I have a Lot 23 maddie that I've had resting since September. I'm going to wait at least until summer before lighting it up.


Good luck with that......If you can it will be a smooth gar my man!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> Good luck with that......If you can it will be a smooth gar my man!


Haha well I smoked one only after a couple weeks and it was good but I kind of actually I forgot I had this one until a couple weeks ago when I remembered I had thrown some somewhat decent sticks in my bosses cabinet humidor! I had this one, three Cusasnos and well... some not so good haha: 2 - CEO Robusto five packs that were offered on Famous for like $11, I'm afraid that no matter how much age gets on these, they'll never be good lol.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Haha well I smoked one only after a couple weeks and it was good but I kind of actually I forgot I had this one until a couple weeks ago when I remembered I had thrown some somewhat decent sticks in my bosses cabinet humidor! I had this one, three Cusasnos and well... some not so good haha: 2 - CEO Robusto five packs that were offered on Famous for like $11, I'm afraid that no matter how much age gets on these, they'll never be good lol.


Its all in good fun and experimention. Worst case is you know not to waste your time again!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> Its all in good fun and experimention. Worst case is you know not to waste your time again!


Agreed! I'm just hoping no mold develops on them. I haven't been over to this house in quite awhile so I have no idea how his RH is holding or how things are shaping up, I really hope there's no mold or anything, I definitely want to burn through a five pack and see what they are like!!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Agreed! I'm just hoping no mold develops on them. I haven't been over to this house in quite awhile so I have no idea how his RH is holding or how things are shaping up, I really hope there's no mold or anything, I definitely want to burn through a five pack and see what they are like!!


Ah, don't worry about it Donovan. I'm sure it's holding fine at 75 degrees temp and 80 humidity.....:crazy:


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Ah, don't worry about it Donovan. I'm sure it's holding fine at 75 degrees temp and 80 humidity.....:crazy:


Well I glanced at the hygro once and it was reading like 55% and I thought that was not good at all! But he always enjoys smoking them, he's got an electronic system but there pretty much is no seal on the door so that's where it's all escaping from! Oh well though, I guess I'm only $11 if those guys mold but maybe he's been keeping an eye on them for me and rotating them.


----------



## sam1014

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just spent some money i didn't have on a box of t52 toro's and a single of a my father le bijou..im thinking of a box purchas of the my father. from what i remember it was a really good stick


----------



## austintxeric

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just picked up a 6 Cigar Man O' War Virtue Sampler on Cbid along with a 5-er of Sancho Panza Double Maduros. I'm looking forward to trying both!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



sam1014 said:


> just _*spent some money i didn't have*_ on a box of t52 toro's and a single of a my father le bijou..im thinking of a box purchas of the my father. from what i remember it was a really good stick


ound::sorry:


----------



## BHS

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Cigary said:


> It's been awhile since I've bought anything but just picked up a 5'r of Perdomo Lot 23 Maduros.


Can't go wrong there.....Good call! :thumb:


----------



## MoreBeer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

30 sheets of drywall for the basement cigar room. Thank god the dudes at Lowes loaded up the van for me. Afterwards stopped at a local B&M and picked up a box Illusione CG4's. Yeah, I paid higher than online pricing but you have to keep your sources happy so when the "HTF Stuff" is really "hard to find", you still have a shot at scoring.

And I thought I was done buying cigars for a while? :crazy:


----------



## bodia

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just went halves on a box of Casa Fuente Robustos with a buddy who is in Vegas this week on business. Anyone have any feed back on these?


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I picked up a 10 pack of Oliva Master Blend III Toro's, the deal was too good to pass up so I pulled the trigger!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



MoreBeer said:


> 30 sheets of drywall for the basement cigar room. Thank god the dudes at Lowes loaded up the van for me. Afterwards stopped at a local B&M and picked up a box Illusione CG4's. Yeah, I paid higher than online pricing but you have to keep your sources happy so when the "HTF Stuff" is really "hard to find", you still have a shot at scoring.
> 
> And I thought I was done buying cigars for a while? :crazy:


Now you're making a cigar room in the basement!!!! Awesome. I hear you on the HTF stuff, keep 'em happy. :smoke2:


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bodia said:


> Just went halves on a box of Casa Fuente Robustos with a buddy who is in Vegas this week on business. Anyone have any feed back on these?


They are not that good fresh. You would need to age them about 2-3 years. I know it's a long time, but trust me it's worth it.


----------



## MoreBeer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Now you're making a cigar room in the basement!!!! Awesome. I hear you on the HTF stuff, keep 'em happy. :smoke2:


Yep...gotta keep some key people happy so you stay happy too!

I'll have to post some pics of the progress. The sheetrock work begins this weekend. What a nightmare doing this room. WAY more work than originally anticipated.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



MoreBeer said:


> Yep...gotta keep some key people happy so you stay happy too!
> 
> I'll have to post some pics of the progress. The sheetrock work begins this weekend. What a nightmare doing this room. WAY more work than originally anticipated.


I'll bet it's worth it when it's done. Love the cg:4 by the way.


----------



## Suzza

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 Opus X Power Rangers
3 Opus X Perfecxion No. 5
1 Opus X Perfecxion No. 4
1 Opus X Robusto
5 Liga Privada T52 Robustos
2 Tatuaje Red Tubos
5 CAO America Potomacs
5 CAO Criollo 2003
2 La Aurora Preferidos 5-Pack sampler boxes
5 Padron Natural Delicas
5 Padron Natural Londres
2 Ashton VSG 5-pack sampler boxes

Kinda spent a lot of money this time :biggrin1:


----------



## Scott W.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Suzza said:


> 3 Opus X Power Rangers
> 3 Opus X Perfecxion No. 5
> 1 Opus X Perfecxion No. 4
> 1 Opus X Robusto
> 5 Liga Privada T52 Robustos
> 2 Tatuaje Red Tubos
> 5 CAO America Potomacs
> 5 CAO Criollo 2003
> 2 La Aurora Preferidos 5-Pack sampler boxes
> 5 Padron Natural Delicas
> 5 Padron Natural Londres
> 2 Ashton VSG 5-pack sampler boxes
> 
> Kinda spent a lot of money this time :biggrin1:


Dick, now I know why you want me to head over tomorrow, you wanted to brag.:fencing:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



scottw said:


> Dick, now I know why you want me to head over tomorrow, you wanted to brag.:fencing:


Scott, maybe you want me to send the entire order to you so you can brag?! lol.:smoke:


----------



## Scott W.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Scott, maybe you want me to send the entire order to you so you can brag?! lol.:smoke:


 Perhaps that could work. You know how to reach me:drinking:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 La Aurora Preferidos 5-Pack sampler boxes - Nice pickup Chris.

Been wanting to try them! Was gifted the platinum one, now I want the others!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> 2 La Aurora Preferidos 5-Pack sampler boxes - Nice pickup Chris.
> 
> Been wanting to try them! Was gifted the platinum one, now I* want *the others!


Always want want want :blah:


----------



## Suzza

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



scottw said:


> Dick, now I know why you want me to head over tomorrow, you wanted to brag.:fencing:


Maybe I wanted to share one with you! Well not now ya jerk!

And Ray the Preferidos Robusto Samplers were on sale at Famous Smoke for $29.97 each. I also got another box of them a few months back on Cigar Monster for the same price. You should check both those places every once and a while to see if they are on sale again.


----------



## rdn6405

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Been having a hard time finding the AF Sharks but finally found some and bought two. I'm now wondering if I should have bought the twelve that they have left. Price was 10.50. If there are still some left on Monday, maybe I will buy some more.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



rdn6405 said:


> Been having a hard time finding the AF Sharks but finally found some and bought two. I'm now wondering if I should have bought the twelve that they have left. Price was 10.50. If there are still some left on Monday, maybe I will buy some more.


Go back and buy them. All of them.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Go back and buy them. All of them.


Yes. Great price for a great smoke.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10.50 is a great price! Definitely grab the rest if you can.


----------



## rdn6405

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thanks for the advice. I was hesitant to buy all of them because I have yet to try them. I knew I should have just bought them all while I was there. I'll pick whats left up on Monday. If the shop has any extra boxes I'll let you guys know if anyone's interested.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Starbuck talked me into posting some pics of my recent stuff, This is from the last week. The real good stuff should be here any day. I left out a few Opus x coffins by accident. :hmm:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just another normal day at smelvis' PO Box! Daaaaamn Dave, that is one heck of a haul.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Awesome Dave! I'm glad you posted pics of them. It's one thing to list them, but man, when you see the pictures! Very nice!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Starbuck talked me into posting some pics of my recent stuff, This is from the last week. The real good stuff should be here any day. I left out a few Opus x coffins by accident. :hmm:


Sweet mother of God Dave, that is incredible! I have no idea what I would do if a package like that showed up at my place!

And I have to ask, WHAT IS THE GOOD STUFF that is coming?!?!?!

Also, what are those Stradivarius cigars about? I've seen them a couple places but haven't seen a ton of information about them at all.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yeah I like pics to and already had some put away, but it's only fair if I list em to show em. Justin made me do the My Fathers 

Stradivarius are by some over rated Ron sent me one awhile back and well I found a sale so you know the rest, they are over priced fairly mild but everyone should have a couple laying around LOL


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Yeah I like pics to and already had some put away, but it's only fair if I list em to show em. Justin made me do the My Fathers
> 
> Stradivarius are by some over rated Ron sent me one awhile back and well I found a sale so you know the rest, they are over priced fairly mild but everyone should have a couple laying around LOL


Haha very awesome! I might have to search one out come summer time! This cigar forum is literally taking every last cent haha! But this is cheaper hobby that some I have had!


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 anejo sharks
2 WOAM (i think they are maduro) please correct me if i'm wrong. lol. they are my first ones.:banana:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Phil, they look like it. Cherish them and keep them close to you lest Dave comes by and adds them to his INSANE collection while you sleep!:bounce:


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Phil, they look like it. Cherish them and keep them close to you lest Dave comes by and adds them to his INSANE collection while you sleep!:bounce:


Thanks! I'll cuddle with them tonight. the wife can have the dog! jk lol!


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Why the j/k? I'd certainly take those over my wife any day of the week....and twice a day during THAT week.


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Cattani said:


> Why the j/k? I'd certainly take those over my wife any day of the week....and twice a day during THAT week.


LMAO! Food for thought!ound:ound:


----------



## Seasick Sailor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just purchased 4 6ct. boxes off Padilla Miami Robustos from cigarbid.com for more than half off the price at my local B&M and about 33% less than the cheapest place I had previously found online.


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got these from a split. I'm new to barber poles but why are some left handed spirals and others right? Just the person rolling them or are they suppose to be opposite?


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jbrown287 said:


> Got these from a split. I'm new to barber poles but why are some left handed spirals and others right? Just the person rolling them or are they suppose to be opposite?


That's gotta be a different roller. It also looks to be rolled a bit cleaner than the others.

Now I need to go take a closer look at the 5 I got today.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> That's gotta be a different roller. It also looks to be rolled a bit cleaner than the others.
> 
> Now I need to go take a closer look at the 5 I got today.


Thats funny... now I wish I jumped on that bandwagon. Thems purty!


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I think I have a pole fetish......Barber pole you dirty minded people


----------



## scwyno

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

WOW, great pics.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jbrown287 said:


> I think I have a pole fetish......Barber pole you dirty minded people


Looks like my poles go both ways too.:der:


----------



## kp_church

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered;

25 ct box of the Original Lancero by El Triunfador as I'm about to open my last remaining box. These are good and will be sad when they are no longer around.

50 ct cab of Tat Petite Cazadores Reserva. These little guys (4 x 40) will be a nice addition for the winter months.

&

1 single Tat 7th Reserva.

My first order of 2011 is in the books.


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered a 3pk god of fire double robusto.


----------



## Krioni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Rodrigo 5 pack sampler

Robusto
Bellicoso
Toro
2 pre-production sticks

They all look yummy!:banana::decision::high5::bounce:

Thanks George!


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> That's gotta be a different roller. It also looks to be rolled a bit cleaner than the others.
> 
> Now I need to go take a closer look at the 5 I got today.


Actually the reason that the "poles" run in two different directions is the same reason why some cigars are wrapped "right handed" and the rest "left handed."

Simple explanation to this phenomenon is that generally, each wrapper leaf produces two wrappers. One taken from the right side of the central vein and the other from the left. So, picture a big corojo leaf split in half... each half is an exact opposite, like mirror images. Because of this, each wrapper must be cut and applied in either a right handed roll or a left handed roll.

In a quality box, all cigars should be wrapped in the same direction. While we're at it, they should be the same shade in terms of wrapper color with any variation graded from darkest to the left to lightest at the right. Sorry 'bout the box etiquette lesson....

Any way, back to the poles... The cigar on the left in the photo is rolled in a left hand position. These cigars should then be from two different boxes.

Happy smokin'... those look nice!
PG


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nothing fancy

1- Art Deco Cofee Break - always a good smoke
1- Avo Maduro Robusto - eh, have had better maduros
1- Cruzado Dantes - prefer the Domicos better


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PadillaGuy said:


> Actually the reason that the "poles" run in two different directions is the same reason why some cigars are wrapped "right handed" and the rest "left handed."
> 
> Simple explanation to this phenomenon is that generally, each wrapper leaf produces two wrappers. One taken from the right side of the central vein and the other from the left. So, picture a big corojo leaf split in half... each half is an exact opposite, like mirror images. Because of this, each wrapper must be cut and applied in either a right handed roll or a left handed roll.
> 
> In a quality box, all cigars should be wrapped in the same direction. While we're at it, they should be the same shade in terms of wrapper color with any variation graded from darkest to the left to lightest at the right. Sorry 'bout the box etiquette lesson....
> 
> Any way, back to the poles... The cigar on the left in the photo is rolled in a left hand position. These cigars should then be from two different boxes.
> 
> Happy smokin'... those look nice!
> PG


That's interesting to know. And makes perfect sense when I think about it. Thanks Marty!


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Now, the second part of the post...

I picked up 2 display packs of TTT Trini Maduro tins, 5 tins/7per from JR and got a sway cigar label book for ten bucks more... I love the Trini Maduro's even if they are machine made, they are great 20 minute smokes.

From my guys at Mike's...

2 sweet Camacho Travel bags (not humi's...) with

4 - Diploma 11/18's
4 - Liberty 2007 11/18's
4 - CLE 11/18's
4 - 10th Anniversary 11/18's
4 - Triple Maduro 11/18's

each... I love the 11/18 size... more manufacturers should replicate it.

plus the last box of the Camacho Connecticut Figurado's... I'm not usually a fan of connecticut wrappers but I tried the 6x60 size and they are fantastic! A perfect balance of the hearty Camacho filler blend and binder with a light wrapper...

Now I just have to find more room.... that might be a problem...

Kidding.

PG


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Starbuck talked me into posting some pics of my recent stuff, This is from the last week. The real good stuff should be here any day. I left out a few Opus x coffins by accident. :hmm:


 What are those Opus's? Some look really dark... ARe they a maduro? Where can they be obtained...?


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I assume your talking about the BBMF there are 3/3 natural/maduro private sale at OLH I think they have some more there just a different seller. about $50 per cigar


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dave has expensive taste 

What are those stradivarius with blue and pink ribbons?


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> I assume your talking about the BBMF there are 3/3 natural/maduro private sale at OLH I think they have some more there just a different seller. about $50 per cigar


Lol. I can tell now that I zoomed in.. Nice pick up's dood!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



KcJason1 said:


> Lol. I can tell now that I zoomed in.. Nice pick up's dood!


I sent you a link!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Dave has expensive taste
> 
> What are those stradivarius with blue and pink ribbons?


Don't know why the different colors probably just the sizes.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'll bet you an Opus maduro that No. 9 box doesn't have No. 9s...

ROFLs.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oh... I'll play.










Okay... not a full box.

Review


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> I'll bet you an Opus maduro that No. 9 box doesn't have No. 9s...
> 
> ROFLs.


I'll bet you ten it does  do you feel lucky?


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> I'll bet you ten it does  do you feel lucky?


Hmm...


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> Hmm...


Good call except for slots I only gamble if I win. Just because they arrive one way doesn't mean the correct cigars are not placed in the correct boxes.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Starbuck talked me into posting some pics of my recent stuff, This is from the last week. The real good stuff should be here any day. I left out a few Opus x coffins by accident. :hmm:


 Very nice pickup Sir


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Must say, it's definitely very nice to look at those awesome pics Dave!


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

OMG...cigar p0rn


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 MORE boxes of Anejo Sharks










Some No. 9s and Magnum O's










and some surprise cigars....(no pic  )


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> 2 MORE boxes of Anejo Sharks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some No. 9s and Magnum O's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some surprise cigars....(no pic  )


Awww you bought those for me.... so thoughtful!!! hehe


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> 2 MORE boxes of Anejo Sharks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some No. 9s and Magnum O's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some surprise cigars....(no pic  )


Veeral with surprise cigars... uh oh.


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those Mag O look FANTASTIC! (#77 makes me happy in my pants, but you knew that already)


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Make, it seems Veeral and Dave always have some of the best purchases around here! ALWAYS boxes full of great looking smokes, gotta love it!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Veeral with surprise cigars... uh oh.


The surprise cigars will unveil themselves when the time is right....it'll be sure to take out the victim's neighborhood.....:bounce:



Cattani said:


> Those Mag O look FANTASTIC! (#77 makes me happy in my pants, but you knew that already)


LOL! Thanks for reminding us though! :tongue1:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn KoF!

Nice pickups everyone


----------



## loki993

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> 2 MORE boxes of Anejo Sharks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some No. 9s and Magnum O's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some surprise cigars....(no pic  )


Thats awesome.

I went to a new place this weekend looking for some particulars. I found it and definitly have a solid #2 B&M as well.

I walked and and they had a full box of Sharks, yes please, lol I got one and they aslo had some other vitolas so I also picked up a #55 I believe. About 6 inches long or so and a torpedo? good sized rings gauge, 50 maybe bigger, pretty sure its #55.

I havent heve had my first Anjeo and Im already getting more lol. That will change tonight, I dont know which one Ill have though. Im thinking the #50.

I also got a Drew Estate Natural Dark Angel that I had been wanting to try, as aparently that one is not sweet. Well I didnt get to smoke that, it was my Stepbrothers bday and I didnt think to get him one to try too, he loves the Naturals and thats one he hasnt tried so I let him smoke it. So oh darn I guess Ill have to go back now lol.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










2 T52 Double Corona
1 Lito Gomez Small Batch #3 - Thanks to Veeral's review
2 Oliva V Lanceros
2 Viaje Satori Toro
1 Viaje Satori Robusto
3 Tat Petite Cazadores reserva
and one Dirty Rat which got torched at the shop.

and when I got home there was a box in the hall










5 Anejo 48 from the devil's freefall


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those Satori /drool!


----------



## thunderdan11

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Starbuck talked me into posting some pics of my recent stuff, This is from the last week. The real good stuff should be here any day. I left out a few Opus x coffins by accident. :hmm:


Awesome, which My Fathers are those? What a great purchase......


----------



## Stubby

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just made a deal with the devil!

1 Box (20) 5 Vegas Gold Maduro Corona size. $31
1 Punch (Ping) Lighter <- Looks like a St. Dupont knock off, not really sure who makes it, but for $16, I had to have it.


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just hit a very steep partially frozen and then iced over again slope on CI. Pics coming up wednesday and thursday. (just a warning!)


----------



## tiger187126

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Poneill272 said:


> I just hit a very steep partially frozen and then iced over again slope on CI. Pics coming up wednesday and thursday. (just a warning!)


The thing with CI is you get a bunch of add on cigars that always seem like "can't beat it" deals. You go in buying a box and then you get all the for $5 more pop ups.


----------



## boxer757

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

20 Gran Habano 3 Siglos Churchill
50 Leon Jimenes Cafe Coretto
20 CAO Brazilla Gol!
10 Padilla Habano Robusto
20 5 Vegas Gold Robusto
20 Tierra Del Sol Toro Maduro
20 La Vieja Habana Cameroon Bellicoso
40 Slow Aged 826 Churchill Maduro
20 La Estella Cubana Bellicoso Maduro
20 Tierra Del Sol Churchill
40 Padilla Obsidian Bellicoso
20 Oliveros 1927 Churchill

Mostly courtesy of the Devil, a couple from CI. :decision:


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I forgot to mention in my last post I picked up from my local B&M...

One 2010 CRA Sampler (It's been sitting there for a bit and probably wouldn't have sold in my area so I felt obligated....)

Two tins TTT Trinidad Habana Reserve Pequenos (these are quite neat with their little pigtailed heads)

The sampler will sit unsmoked with my other CRA sticks... the TTT's I'll try in a week or so after the two I pulled out have cedar napped for a while. Review will follow....

Good smokin'
PG


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tiger187126 said:


> The thing with CI is you get a bunch of add on cigars that always seem like "can't beat it" deals. You go in buying a box and then you get all the for $5 more pop ups.


Ya, I don't fall into that, this was mostly 5packs of what I wanted. That's the thing, I only got what I went on there for, but it was still ridiculous. :hungry:


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



boxer757 said:


> 20 Gran Habano 3 Siglos Churchill
> 50 Leon Jimenes Cafe Coretto
> 20 CAO Brazilla Gol!
> 10 Padilla Habano Robusto
> 20 5 Vegas Gold Robusto
> 20 Tierra Del Sol Toro Maduro
> 20 La Vieja Habana Cameroon Bellicoso
> 40 Slow Aged 826 Churchill Maduro
> 20 La Estella Cubana Bellicoso Maduro
> 20 Tierra Del Sol Churchill
> 40 Padilla Obsidian Bellicoso
> 20 Oliveros 1927 Churchill
> 
> Mostly courtesy of the Devil, a couple from CI. :decision:


You tripled my total stash with just this order. You, sir, are my hero.


----------



## smokinpeace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



boxer757 said:


> 20 Gran Habano 3 Siglos Churchill
> 50 Leon Jimenes Cafe Coretto
> 20 CAO Brazilla Gol!
> 10 Padilla Habano Robusto
> 20 5 Vegas Gold Robusto
> 20 Tierra Del Sol Toro Maduro
> 20 La Vieja Habana Cameroon Bellicoso
> 40 Slow Aged 826 Churchill Maduro
> 20 La Estella Cubana Bellicoso Maduro
> 20 Tierra Del Sol Churchill
> 40 Padilla Obsidian Bellicoso
> 20 Oliveros 1927 Churchill
> 
> Mostly courtesy of the Devil, a couple from CI. :decision:


Wow, 300 cigars at one time.


----------



## austintxeric

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a couple of Hemmingway Signatures and Anejo 50s from the local B&M and am patiently awaiting the arrival of a Rodrigo Sampler pack!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



austintxeric said:


> Just picked up a couple of Hemmingway Signatures and Anejo 50s from the local B&M and am patiently awaiting the arrival of a Rodrigo Sampler pack!


Nice purchases my man! I've got a Rodrigo Sampler on it's way too!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Okay That's all for now!


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Okay That's all for now!


You're a damn mad man Dave, how many Fuentes do you own lol?


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oh, that's it? LOL! This is madness!!!!


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yep... pretty much speechless. wow


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

That's some serious Fuente there!


----------



## S.P>

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought a 5 pack of Macanudo Maduro, a Casa Magna, 1 box of Padilla Miami, and a box of Indian Tabac Maduros.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> You're a damn mad man Dave, how many Fuentes do you own lol?


I don't know bro a few :lalala:


----------



## Krioni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Mine is pretty pathetic after all of that...holy mother of all that smokes :faint:

Anyway, Work of Art Sampler

2 WOA Natural
2 WOA Maduro
2 Between the Lines


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Krioni said:


> Mine is pretty pathetic after all of that...holy mother of all that smokes :faint:
> 
> Anyway, Work of Art Sampler
> 
> 2 WOA Natural
> 2 WOA Maduro
> 2 Between the Lines


If you don't want them, I'll gladly smoke these beauties!!! :bounce:


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> If you don't want them, I'll gladly smoke these beauties!!! :bounce:


:bounce:I am trying to be funny not mean but here, last pic I promise! :bounce:


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> :bounce:I am trying to be funny not mean but here, last pic I promise! :bounce:


Haha that if freakin awesome Dave!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow Dave, always building one of the best stashes my man! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Krioni said:


> Mine is pretty pathetic after all of that...holy mother of all that smokes :faint:
> 
> Anyway, Work of Art Sampler
> 
> 2 WOA Natural
> 2 WOA Maduro
> 2 Between the Lines


That's a great Sampler Tim

Let me know which you like best when you smoke em, I already have my favorites. That's one way I fill boxes by buying these at a fair price.

Dave


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I thought you were cutting back Dave?!?!?

That's it family vacation to WA this year!

Nice pickups brother


----------



## DeeSkank

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Holy shit Dave, you have racked in!

How did you get multiples of the Work Of Art Sampler? Must have connections...or some stock in Fuente :r


----------



## boxer757

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Cattani said:


> You tripled my total stash with just this order. You, sir, are my hero.





smokinpeace said:


> Wow, 300 cigars at one time.


To be perfectly honest, I had a run of good luck at the casino a couple weeks back. I figured that instead of going and losing the money back to the house, I'd stock the humi :ss

Not to mention, I gotta have plenty of smokes on hand when the zombie apocalypse comes :bounce:

Dave, nice stash!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> I thought you were cutting back Dave?!?!?
> 
> That's it family vacation to WA this year!
> 
> Nice pickups brother


You and most everyone else is always welcome, not a nice house but I do have a spare room and smoking is allowed inside. :high5:

I am cutting back bro, this was the last in of Last months orders, Now back to Cubans


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> You and most everyone else is always welcome, not a nice house but I do have a spare room and smoking is allowed inside. :high5:


Always a plus when smoking is allowed inside! Would love to visit someday Dave!


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dave, exactly how BIG is that PO box you have there?! Geez, you're swimming in fantastic smokes.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Always a plus when smoking is allowed inside! Would love to visit someday Dave!


Well come on down or up which ever I am LOL


----------



## Bad Finger

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Oh, that's it? LOL! This is madness!!!!


You call this madness??? THIS IS SMELVA!!!!! *boots Batista into Smelvis' 30' cigar ash pit of doom*

:tongue1:


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Astonishing as always, Dave. I am humbled by your Fuente stash.


----------



## boxer757

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Bad Finger said:


> You call this madness??? THIS IS SMELVA!!!!! *boots Batista into Smelvis' 30' cigar ash pit of doom*
> 
> :tongue1:


ound:


----------



## Mountain Lion

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> :bounce:I am trying to be funny not mean but here, last pic I promise! :bounce:


Looks like you've kept Tampa Sweethearts busy!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Mountain Lion said:


> Looks like you've kept Tampa Sweethearts busy!


Yeah they be nice people, And someone said Darlene is coming back, I hope that is true, We all have a crush on here!! :bounce:


----------



## Krioni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> That's a great Sampler Tim
> 
> Let me know which you like best when you smoke em, I already have my favorites. That's one way I fill boxes by buying these at a fair price.
> 
> Dave


 Will do. I've never smoked any of them so it will be fun testing them out.


----------



## Mountain Lion

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Yeah they be nice people, And someone said Darlene is coming back, I hope that is true, We all have a crush on here!! :bounce:


Definitely good peeps, my wallet got to know them VERY well this December. :hungry:


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I can't even find a BTL and you come up with a whole box. WOW


----------



## tiger187126

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I should have bought that instead of the hemmingway sampler. Oh well, maybe next time.

Btw does anyone know where I can get a good illusione sampler pack, I want to get a box but I'm not sure which one yet.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jbrown287 said:


> I can't even find a BTL and you come up with a whole box. WOW


TS sampler has 2 of them in it


----------



## zeebra

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> :bounce:I am trying to be funny not mean but here, last pic I promise! :bounce:


Ok, I saw this earlier but passed out after looking at all those Fuentes Dave!!! I just regained vision again and needed to reply to ya! WOW!!!

Dont they have a limit on those samplers, like 1 per caller? Or do you say that you have octuplets?

I have a few words for ya Dave, which I think you should live by everyday....

Rock on Dave, Rock the fuk on!!!! :rockon:


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> TS sampler has 2 of them in it


I have boxes of the others. I just want BTLs but don't want to pay tooth and nail for them. Been shopping for a box but can't find that anywhere.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Not much, just a few things from the B&M








A EP Carillo Edicion Inaugural
AVO Heritage (Smoked my first one today which was a Christmas present from the wife and I really enjoyed it!)
Torano Signature (Rec'd by a fellow smoker)
AF xXx Beli "Power Ranger"- Had em for $12 a stick, couldn't pass it up.
(OT: took that picture with my phone and it actually looks pretty good! Just a surprised observation... that's all.)


----------



## zeebra

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jbrown287 said:


> I have boxes of the others. I just want BTLs but don't want to pay tooth and nail for them. Been shopping for a box but can't find that anywhere.


TS has those as well, thats where I get mine from.


----------



## havanajohn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Latest purchase? A bunch of great cigars...


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



havanajohn said:


> Latest purchase? A bunch of great cigars...


I love pictures and descriptive posts! Thank you!!
:nerd::croc::blah::ranger::yo:


----------



## zeebra

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Not much, just a few things from the B&M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A EP Carillo Edicion Inaugural
> AVO Heritage (Smoked my first one today which was a Christmas present from the wife and I really enjoyed it!)
> Torano Signature (Rec'd by a fellow smoker)
> AF xXx Beli "Power Ranger"- Had em for $12 a stick, couldn't pass it up.
> (OT: took that picture with my phone and it actually looks pretty good! Just a surprised observation... that's all.)


Man one thing I hate is the B&M's here in houston are sooo overpriced on Opus X if they ever get them. They are always like $25+, its crazy!!! I would love to buy locally, but no way can I support that when I can get them for like $10-$13 at other places. That XxX is a powerful one...enjoy!


----------



## boxer757

*3 Siglos*

So as I stated earlier, I snagged 20 3 Siglos churchills of Cbid... Got them in tonight and they don't have the 2nd band on them. Is that something I should be concerned about? I've never had the 3 Siglos so I can't really taste-test it, I just want to be sure they didn't screw me and send me the fumas version or something.

Pics are attached, I would appreciate it if anyone can put my mind at ease :hmm:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Not much, just a few things from the B&M
> 
> A EP Carillo Edicion Inaugural
> AVO Heritage (Smoked my first one today which was a Christmas present from the wife and I really enjoyed it!)
> Torano Signature (Rec'd by a fellow smoker)
> AF xXx Beli "Power Ranger"- Had em for $12 a stick, couldn't pass it up.
> (OT: took that picture with my phone and it actually looks pretty good! Just a surprised observation... that's all.)


Ahhh, an EP Carillo


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Ahhh, an EP Carillo


Yeah... wonder where I got the idea for that at? :gossip:


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My son and i checked out two new B&M's in Milwaukee yesterday while waiting for his car to get worked on.

The first wasn't a place I'd shop at. On entering the humidor the first aroma that presented itself was new construction. The selection was marginal at best but most concerning was the odor of mildew being emitted from the household console humidifier. No thanks.

The second place, Havana Cigar Lounge, was awesome! Nice big lounge area, bar and a beautifully stocked humidor. After making about seven circuits around the place I finally settled on 5 Tatuaje Petits. I wasn't out to buy anything, but the stock looked so nice I couldn't pass up buying something...

If you're in town, I recommend a visit to Havana. It's on the southside on Greenfield Avenue.

Happy Smokin'
PG


----------



## yourchoice

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> I love pictures and descriptive posts! Thank you!!
> :nerd::croc::blah::ranger::yo:


As they say, discretion is the better part of valor.:behindsofa:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The group buy purchase came in and sent most of them out.

And a bunch of camera shy cigars....hoto:


----------



## rcruz1211

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

These are my sticks that I've received over the last 2 weeks. Some were impulse Cbid buys and some were a little bit more thought out after the excitement of getting back into cigars after some time away. What can I say, I'm like a kid in a candy store sometimes! Well here they are:

1. A rocky patel sampler I picked up which contains some of his better sticks that I've read about.

2. The Gurkha empire series...this was definitely an impulse buy but the price was cheap so I figured I'd give it a try.

3. This was another massive sampler in Cbid which was called the Gurkha cigarnivore 3.
It has three grand age, centurions, black dragons, crests, titans, and beasts. I've heard so much good and bad about this brand that I figured these two samplers would give me enough firepower to come to my own conclusion.

Ok, now I'm getting past the impulses and buying things that I know I will enjoy.

4. I'm a fan of the Oliva line and the Nubs are very much a novelty to me so I picked up the sampler. I've heard great things about the maduro.

5. I got these La Aroma De Cuba for a steal on Cbid. Another stick I've heard great things about.

6. Here we have the elusive Fuente Anejo Sharks. I was lucky enough to be in the right place at the right time for these. (thanks Veeral!)

7. These last two stick I got from a friend who knows nothing about cigars but had a box mailed to him by his brother. At first I thought they would be random garbage but after doing a little research, I found out that these cigars call "the Light of Ybor" are hand rolled by a small shop in Maimi and that they are supposed to be pretty good.

Well, thats all I have for now...I have one more 5er int he mail and will post when they arrive.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow Richie! Incredible purchase there! I think you will be decently impressed with that Gurkha Empire Series sampler. I haven't had them all but the series V wasn't half bad and the Series III was good too. Not sure about the rest.

I think you'll be impressed with the Nubs as well, I've also heard the Maddie and the Habano are the best!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice buy's Richie I especially like the last five


----------



## rcruz1211

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Nice buy's Richie I especially like the last five


Thanks, I thought I'd step up and play with the big boys


----------



## tiger187126

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Wow Richie! Incredible purchase there! I think you will be decently impressed with that Gurkha Empire Series sampler. I haven't had them all but the series V wasn't half bad and the Series III was good too. Not sure about the rest.
> 
> I think you'll be impressed with the Nubs as well, I've also heard the Maddie and the Habano are the best!


i love the nub habano. it's more than a novelty and they fill up that extra space in your humidor perfectly.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tiger187126 said:


> i love the nub habano. it's more than a novelty and they fill up that extra space in your humidor perfectly.


Haha exactly! They do fit nicely in a short little pocket!


----------



## Oldmso54

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Maduro
Box of 20 Size: 4.5" x 50 Wrapper: Maduro

Love the packaging - great smoke - smooth, tasty & right if my wheelhouse as far as size


----------



## cedjunior

*Re: 3 Siglos*



boxer757 said:


> So as I stated earlier, I snagged 20 3 Siglos churchills of Cbid... Got them in tonight and they don't have the 2nd band on them. Is that something I should be concerned about? I've never had the 3 Siglos so I can't really taste-test it, I just want to be sure they didn't screw me and send me the fumas version or something.
> 
> Pics are attached, I would appreciate it if anyone can put my mind at ease :hmm:


It probably has to do with the dispute which lead to Gran Habano having to change the name. They might have just thrown whatever band they had on them.


----------



## Oldmso54

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Oldmso54 said:


> Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Maduro
> Box of 20 Size: 4.5" x 50 Wrapper: Maduro
> 
> Love the packaging - great smoke - smooth, tasty & right if my wheelhouse as far as size


I obviously need a tutorial on downloading pics - my apologies = the pics showed up 3 times in the side bar on the general forum BUT NOT HERE!

Anyone feel free to instruct me on how to add pics - plus they came out sideways???


----------



## boxer757

*Re: 3 Siglos*



cedjunior said:


> It probably has to do with the dispute which lead to Gran Habano having to change the name. They might have just thrown whatever band they had on them.


Yeah I'm fairly certain now that the 3 Siglos are legit. Also, I smoked one and it was great so even if they aren't, w/e haha


----------



## Mountain Lion

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Latest pickup:










Padron '26 Maduro No. 6, 
3x opus Super Belicosos
1x Fuente Between the Lines
1x Fuente Hemingway Signature Sun grown especial
1x CAO La Triviata Maduro (random pick, never seen them before)


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sweet Tom
Enjoy those


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those between the lines look so incredible! I think I may need to grab a TS sampler.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Those between the lines look so incredible! I think I may need to grab a TS sampler.


Two questions, how do those In between the lines smoke? Are they a medium bodied smoke? Are they really complex? Also, what's a TS sampler? haha total newb still!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Tampa Sweetheart


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Tampa Sweetheart


Thanks Ray! Definitely checking it out!


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Two questions, how do those In between the lines smoke? Are they a medium bodied smoke? Are they really complex? Also, what's a TS sampler? haha total newb still!


Review


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> Review


Thank ya much Charlie! I sure do appreciate it!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Thanks Ray! Definitely checking it out!


Fuente Cigars - Tampa Sweethearts Cigar Company - Don Carlos Cigars Fuente Hemingway Cigars Short Story Montesino Cigars Flor De Ybor City Cigars Casa Cuba Cigars Tampa Bay Cigars Cuban Cigars


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Fuente Cigars - Tampa Sweethearts Cigar Company - Don Carlos Cigars Fuente Hemingway Cigars Short Story Montesino Cigars Flor De Ybor City Cigars Casa Cuba Cigars Tampa Bay Cigars Cuban Cigars


Thanks Dave! Actually...maybe I shouldn't thank you because this will most likely cause me to spend more money at some point haha!


----------



## Mountain Lion

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Two questions, how do those In between the lines smoke? Are they a medium bodied smoke? Are they really complex? Also, what's a TS sampler? haha total newb still!


I was thinking about trying it this weekend, but I have so many others I also have been meaning to fire up. I think it's more of a novelty stick than anything. Certainly not a bad smoke, but for the price I'd prob would rather have the Opus or something else. Only reason I got it was b/c I had a 20% off coupon and my b&m said this was only the 2nd time they've had them in 3 years.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## foxracer72

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dam you mashup, picked up a tin of Gurkha Black Dragon Sampler and Acid Krush Tin Assortment, not sure why i got those just wanted to try some smaller cigars when i dont have time to smoke a regular cigar. all in all shipped to me for $63.


----------



## Habanolover

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Pics of my small purchase I made today. ENJOY


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went to a new B&M today and was in aahh of what I found.....
































Finally got some sharks...
























Really looking forward to the summerfest robustos


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice Jeff what the hammer & cigar?

Donnie nice as well how you feeling bro?


----------



## Sarge

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jbrown287 said:


> Went to a new B&M today and was in aahh of what I found.....
> 
> Really looking forward to the summerfest robustos


awe, jealous. :tu Why can't I have such a lovely B&M here? er a B&M worth going to for that matter.  very nice find, buys, selections. I love it!! :tu


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow Jeff! Nice scores!!!


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

First one I found that sells Viaje and H&S. Just wish it was closer.... 1.5hr drive.


----------



## Cigary

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Arganese Maduro Churchill - 5-Pack	1	$7.00	
Nica Libre Diplomatico	1	$11.00	
El Rey del Mundo Robusto Oscuro 13.00

Another auction site:
Capoeira

Another auction site:
MARIA MANCINI - ROBUSTO LARGA
MAYORGA TORPEDO


----------



## johnmoss

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The reason I'm in hot water with the wife.









Also a half box of Los Blancos Nine Robustos, and a few other singles.


----------



## Oldmso54

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



johnmoss said:


> The reason I'm in hot water with the wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a half box of Los Blancos Nine Robustos, and a few other singles.


I can completely understand and empathize with you - I'd be dead right now if my wife saw that kind of purchase (that is if she knew how much it cost -lol)


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well, this filled up my final humi, I might need to go the Tupperware route for a little bit considering there's more coming tomorrow! I need to get some control here!























































Sorry for the bad pics, I was in a hurry.:smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

WoW! You got some Armada's? You'll have to let me know how they are!!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My B&M has these as well (Hammer&Sickle Set). I was curious about them. Is the container an ash tray? Any thoughts on the Maduro Hammer & Sickle yet? I really enjoyed the original H&S I tried!



jbrown287 said:


> Went to a new B&M today and was in aahh of
> what I found.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got some sharks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to the summerfest robustos


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today's UPS Delivery:








Box of Diesel UC
Box of 5 Vegas A Anomaly
Box of Nick's Sticks Robusto
Perdomo Cuban Wheel Robusto Rosado








Bundle of Famous 5000 Robustos
Bundle of Gran Habano 2002 Vintage
5er of 601 Blue Robustos
20pk of Padron 3000 Maddy
5 Vegas 8 cigar box press sampler

Today was a good day!!! :tu


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn Eric
Good day is an understatement brother, nice haul.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Went to Walmart looking for some new storage for my cigars and they did not have anything so I figured my 2yr old daughter could use another Dragon for her collection.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Went to Walmart looking for some new storage for my cigars and they did not have anything so I figured my 2yr old daughter could use another Dragon for her collection.


Man that wold be a great bomb, the bride of Zilla for shuckins


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stop giving me ideas! I was in such a rush to get out of there I did not realize this thing was only $5 on clearance, I need to go back tomorrow and see if I can get the other ones.


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> My B&M has these as well (Hammer&Sickle Set). I was curious about them. Is the container an ash tray? Any thoughts on the Maduro Hammer & Sickle yet? I really enjoyed the original H&S I tried!


The container doesn't look like an ash tray but the thought has crossed my mind. The lid is in the box under the cigars. Lid won't even fit on the box with the cigars in it. The RG is to big. This was the first maduro I had seen so I grabbed them. All these smokes are new to me, so I am really looking forward to all of them. Also thought about the maduro box as an ash tray. It's bad when you don't want to throw the box away because they are to nice.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Arturo Fuente holiday 2008 sampler
1 box Casa magna Colorado - Robusto
2 top ten Nub sampler
1 box Macanudo Cru Royale Toro
1 box CAO American Potomac
1 Colibri 400 cutter punch
2 CAO american sampler Box of 4
1 5er CAO American Landmark
1 Camacho pre embargo sampler
1 Colibri enterprise triple flame lighter
2 Acid LE tins (for newbies at the poker game )
3 Gurkha platinum torpedo tin
3 Gurkha blackdragon LE tin


----------



## tiger187126

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 anejo sharks
2 woam
1 dc toro #4


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up 3 Anejo 46's, 2 48's and 2 55's from Mike's.
They just released the rest of their inventory!

Mike's Cigars presents Arturo Fuente Anejo cigars

Happy smokin'
PG


----------



## sengjc

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

First purchase for 2011: 10s box of Cohiba Behike BHK 56. Arrived today and came with free extra travel humidor thought the BHK56 cigar box itself is a travel humidor in its own right.


----------



## austintxeric

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just pulled the trigger on 2 Padron Family Reserve 45s and picked up a couple Anejo 46s!


----------



## tiger187126

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










these are from 2004. gonna let them keep resting for a while, but then i'm gonna have to try at least one.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 T52 Flying pig
1 Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic
2 Arturo Fuente Anejo #48
1 Fuente Fuente Opus X perfecxion X tin 
w/tax $71.81


----------



## sengjc

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



sengjc said:


> First purchase for 2011: 10s box of Cohiba Behike BHK 56. Arrived today and came with free extra travel humidor thought the BHK56 cigar box itself is a travel humidor in its own right.


How do you attach pictures into the body of the message...nevermind, see attached thumbs instead.

Looks like I have to eat my words on some other thread about the value of these babies. I did get it at a really, really good price plus had that free bonus travel humidor, couldn't resist.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Congrats Seng that's a great purchase!! You too Eric nice pick up Brother!

I just got a box of Dirty Rats.


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Buildin the second layer!:banana:

A friend was kind enough to pick me up a few from the big city!......I will enjoy! :whoo:


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



68 Lotus said:


> Buildin the second layer!:banana:
> 
> A friend was kind enough to pick me up a few from the big city!......I will enjoy! :whoo:


Those are some good sticks Lotus! Good to have you hear brother!


----------



## sengjc

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Congrats Seng that's a great purchase!! You too Eric nice pick up Brother!
> 
> I just got a box of Dirty Rats.


Thank you.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Congrats Seng that's a great purchase!! You too Eric nice pick up Brother!
> 
> I just got a box of Dirty Rats.


Thanks Dave ,I was looking through the glass of my humidor wondering what to smoke ,Dirty rat just won


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> Thanks Dave ,I was looking through the glass of my humidor wondering what to smoke ,Dirty rat just won


Anytime bro, now angle that camera around and show us more, We Want more


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dave

My digital camera is down and I have too many drawers,I guess I can give you a couple with my phone


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Looking Good Eric, Thanks


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Looking Good Eric, Thanks


Stuff is all stacked on each other ,I would have to take everything out for you to see what I have, the drawers are full also


----------



## MoreBeer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well....I just blew the monumental sum of $39.99 on a bundle of GH 2002 Churchills. By far the lowest cost purchase in a long time.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> Stuff is all stacked on each other ,I would have to take everything out for you to see what I have, the drawers are full also


It's a lot of work I have the same problem. I really need a walk in just can't have one now dammit!


----------



## zeebra

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> Dave
> 
> My digital camera is down and I have too many drawers,I guess I can give you a couple with my phone


I think I just wet myself.....yup, sure did! Great looking collection Eric! WOW!


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



zeebra said:


> I think I just wet myself.....yup, sure did! Great looking collection Eric! WOW!


thankyou sir


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I love the Camacho PE's... let them rest as long as your desire will allow you, you won't be disappointed. I smoked my first after letting them rest for six months (Christmas to Summer...) before I smoked my first and they are amazing!

Enjoy bro!
PG


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

6- El Triunfadors (Original Blend) (I passed on a full-box)
2- Avo Heritage Toros
2- Oliva V Maduros
1- Gispert Maduro Toro (new stick I've never tried- $3.50)
1- "Club Humidor" House Blend Toro (visiting San Antonio this weekend)


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I split a box of Padron 1926 46ths (maduro) with George(grumpy1328 ) as one of the many purchases we made up in Massachusetts herfing with some great guys!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yummy! You are a sick man and I love every minute of it!! Those Hammers are beautiful! Nice pickup guys!


----------



## shotokun16

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










AND


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got my Opus X group buy from Veeral.










5 Anejo Sharks
3 Opus X Power Rangers
2 Opus X #4
1 Opus X Petite Lancero
1 Opus X Love Affair
2 Work of Art Maduros

And up at the top there is the hitchhiker Veeral sent along, a Liga Privada T52! Been really looking forward to getting my hands on one of these to try.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow Kevin, I like your style!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow!! Nice ones Kevin! Still wish I wouldn't have missed it!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Wow!! Nice ones Kevin! Still wish I wouldn't have missed it!


Quit your whining! You know I'll get you on the next one! :tease:


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I split a box of Padron 1926 46ths (maduro) with George(grumpy1328 ) as one of the many purchases we made up in Massachusetts herfing with some great guys!


Maybe it's the flu, but I'm drooling right now.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Quit your whining! You know I'll get you on the next one! :tease:


But it's fun to complain! :anim_soapbox::lolat:


----------



## HWiebe

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a couple Romeo Y Julieta No 2's while on business in Toronto. Good after dinner smoke before heading out for drinks.


----------



## cedjunior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Purchases so far for the month:

Cain F's and AF Don Carlos Double Robusto










Anejo Sharks, couple of #46s, #49's and 6 of those new #60s.










And a box of Vegas A Triple As I got on cbid for $62.


----------



## Animal

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a few AF 8-5-8's and a couple Brickhouse Toro's.


----------



## drez

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bundle Famous nic 5000, bundle of grand habano vintage 2002 robusto and a 5er of oliva g maduro.


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



cedjunior said:


> Purchases so far for the month:
> 
> Cain F's and AF Don Carlos Double Robusto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anejo Sharks, couple of #46s, #49's and 6 of those new #60s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a box of Vegas A Triple As I got on cbid for $62.


Jeez Louise. You know how to pick 'em. Nice diversity!

Charles - quick question. Was the box of AAA a box of 25 or 10?


----------



## Scott W.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 fivers of LP T-52 Robustos
1 fiver LP 9 Parejo 
1 fiver LP 9 Robustos


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



scottw said:


> 2 fivers of LP T-52 Robustos
> 1 fiver LP 9 Parejo
> 1 fiver LP 9 Robustos


When I saw the order, I expected Suzza's name on top!


----------



## Scott W.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> When I saw the order, I expected Suzza's name on top!


Lil' fugger ordered his Thursday night I believe. It didn't take long.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of La aroma de Cuba limited edition lanceros.


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

nice score yesterday...at Specs Liquor
5 My Father #2 with nice yellow wrappers, no one has touched them in over a year
5 DPG Black Figarados with very yellow wrappers, another no one buys there
1 La Aurora Ruby, my first, all 5 colors available, another no one buys there
3 LFD Air Benders


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 boxes of Liga Privada dirty rats
1 box of Liga Privada flying pigs
1 box of Avo No. 3
1 box of Oliva Connecticut Reserve churchills
1 of the nicer Xikar mayan cutters - with the inlayed silver of mayan symbols on the grips
1 box of 40 ct. Black Dragon robusto's (Gurkha)
1 box Avo. 80 LE
1 box of Tat. Anarchy
1 box of Rocky Patel Maduro Decades (ooo rare)

I'm set for a while, though I'm sure I'll find somthing else I want in the next week, the collector's bug is a bitch.

Not sure if I should mention it but I also ordered a box of Partagas 04 Luisiatana's (I cant remember how the hell to spell em') really looking forward to those gett'n here from Switzerland


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> 2 boxes of Liga Privada dirty rats
> 1 box of Liga Privada flying pigs
> 1 box of Avo No. 3
> 1 box of Oliva Connecticut Reserve churchills
> 1 of the nicer Xikar mayan cutters - with the inlayed silver of mayan symbols on the grips
> 1 box of 40 ct. Black Dragon robusto's (Gurkha)
> 1 box Avo. 80 LE
> 1 box of Tat. Anarchy
> 1 box of Rocky Patel Maduro Decades (ooo rare)
> 
> I'm set for a while, though I'm sure I'll find somthing else I want in the next week, the collector's bug is a bitch.
> 
> Not sure if I should mention it but I also ordered a box of Partagas 04 Luisiatana's (I cant remember how the hell to spell em') really looking forward to those gett'n here from Switzerland


How about some purty pictures bro?


----------



## cedjunior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Frodo said:


> Jeez Louise. You know how to pick 'em. Nice diversity!
> 
> Charles - quick question. Was the box of AAA a box of 25 or 10?


They come in boxes of 20.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> How about some purty pictures bro?


Gladly once they get to me.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Gladly once they get to me.


Cool pictures are well we all like pictures


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Cool pictures are well we all like pictures


Off topic but are you still active and over in the sand box? (Avatar) What's your MOS and where ya at right now?

Thanks for your service!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Off topic but are you still active and over in the sand box? (Avatar) What's your MOS and where ya at right now?
> 
> Thanks for your service!


People always confuse me with you brave guy's. I have never been in the service, Just missed it by a few years age wise. Family all around me served including several in now.

What made you think I was in the avatar?

The inevitable question is explained by this thread Brother!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...able/260292-please-send-me-cigars-troops.html


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> People always confuse me with you brave guy's. I have never been in the service, Just missed it by a few years age wise. Family all around me served including several in now.
> 
> What made you think I was in the avatar?
> 
> The inevitable question is explained by this thread Brother!
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...able/260292-please-send-me-cigars-troops.html


Ah, didn't know you were in charge of that deal. I'm starting something similar out here - getting a tabaccy license and selling on Craigslist ect. at lower prices to public servants, then using the profits to send boxes out to my old battle buddies who are still in.

That's awesome what you're doin' - thanks


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Ah, didn't know you were in charge of that deal. I'm starting something similar out here - getting a tabaccy license and selling on Craigslist ect. at lower prices to public servants, then using the profits to send boxes out to my old battle buddies who are still in.
> 
> That's awesome what you're doin' - thanks


Thank You Brother

It has been quite an honor!!


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



cedjunior said:


> They come in boxes of 20.


Ah - thanks for that! You got a really good deal...


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'm bad lately. I just received my group buy from Veeral and I had to stop by the B&M today and make a purchase.


















Oliva V lancero
El Triunfador lancero
Brick House
LGC Serie N
Tatuaje Black Tubo

Got a couple empty Padron Anni boxes for tupperdors too. The Boveda pack in the background is for my wife's tupperdor (she is getting into infused stuff).


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ktblunden said:


> I'm bad lately. I just received my group buy from Veeral and I had to stop by the B&M today and make a purchase.
> 
> Oliva V lancero
> El Triunfador lancero
> Brick House
> LGC Serie N
> Tatuaje Black Tubo
> 
> Got a couple empty Padron Anni boxes for tupperdors too. The Boveda pack in the background is for my wife's tupperdor (she is getting into infused stuff).


Very nice grabs my Kevin!


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thanks Donovan. I've been on a lancero kick lately, trying to track down some of the stuff I've seen recommended. And the Tat black was the last one he had, so I couldn't resist.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ktblunden said:


> Thanks Donovan. I've been on a lancero kick lately, trying to track down some of the stuff I've seen recommended. And the Tat black was the last one he had, so I couldn't resist.


I think I only have one lancero right now but I keep hearing and seeing some good stuff about them. Andy did bomb me with an Alec Bradley one so I'm looking forward to it. Also, I haven't tried anything from Tat at all and there are a ton in there line. That herf group sounds awesome that I read you went to as well!


----------



## enlightenedcigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up some EP Carrillo Club 52s, Casa Magna Oscuro Churchill Gordos and some Torano Exodus 59s this weekend. Great weekend for football and some beers.


----------



## zenbamboo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I picked up a bundle of Padilla hybrids. I think these are pretty decent for a mild cigar.


----------



## Bunker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I ordered a box of Nestor Miranda Special Selection Lanceros I am going to try and hide in the bottom of my coolidor for 4-5 months (anyway).


----------



## thunderdan11

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got back and had a box just waiting to be opened. I also brought back some sticks from Aruba.


----------



## loki993

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hit the B&M this weekend, walked out with:

Ilusione #2
Epernay Le matin, I believe
Viaje Oro, dont recally the size
Viaje Platino belicoso
Another Anjeo #55, can't stop buying them
Nub Conneticut 460
Nub Camroon Box press torpedo, my first Camie Nub
Liga Privada #9 Robusto

Smoked the Platino right there in the store
the LP got smoked that night and I had the Ilusione #2 last night, lol

I think I really like the Illusiones and Viajes. I could go for a box of the Viajes for sure and honestly they really arent THAT expensive.


----------



## austintxeric

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ktblunden said:


> I'm bad lately. I just received my group buy from Veeral and I had to stop by the B&M today and make a purchase.
> 
> Oliva V lancero
> El Triunfador lancero
> Brick House
> LGC Serie N
> Tatuaje Black Tubo
> 
> Got a couple empty Padron Anni boxes for tupperdors too. The Boveda pack in the background is for my wife's tupperdor (she is getting into infused stuff).


Solid choices there Kevin. The Oliva V lancero, Brickhouse, and LGC Serie N are all great!


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Made the mistake to going to my local B&M Saturday to watch football. Everything was on sale...I couldn't leave empty handed:










I had to try some of these too:










Also picked up a bundle of Gran Habano V 2002 robusto and a bundle of Puros Indios Viejo Maduro Coronas off Cbid yesterday.

Wouldn't be so bad, but next month is suppose to be my quarterly CC purchase. Might have to wait another month...:ss


----------



## Sarge

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

you call that a mistake? interesting... if I came home w/ that after watching a game I'd call that ingenious. :tu I'm dying to try a T52 Pig. Those La Aroma, one of my faves. Haven't got around to the SC though I have two in the humi and only Padrons I've had are the Xooo.

anyway, great buy. That's money well spent right there. :tu


----------



## orca99usa

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A bundle of ten Graycliff red label Limitada 2010 for less than $4 each on CBbid free fall.


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Sarge said:


> you call that a mistake? interesting... if I came home w/ that after watching a game I'd call that ingenious. :tu I'm dying to try a T52 Pig. Those La Aroma, one of my faves. Haven't got around to the SC though I have two in the humi and only Padrons I've had are the Xooo.
> 
> anyway, great buy. That's money well spent right there. :tu


I smoked one of the SC's (there were two) watching the game, it was delish, much like the Aroma, only a bit spicer and more body. Can't wait to try the one of the Pigs, I'll give them a few weeks though.


----------



## php007

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Here are December and January's pickups.


















2010 Opus 22 set.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

What does the humi look like now Paul?


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



php007 said:


> Here are December and January's pickups.
> 
> 2010 Opus 22 set.


:jaw:

:faint:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice pickups Paul.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn now that's impressive!!!


----------



## php007

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> What does the humi look like now Paul?


It's funny you ask, I took pictures yesterday. Here you go all the Opus 22 sets are hidden in the back without their boxes on the top and bottom left.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice Josh


----------



## php007

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pickups, love the AVO 5 packs.


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Lighter came in Saturday and smokes came in today.








Finally got a 5er of the maduro.








Heard so many good things about the super fuerte that I figured I had to pick some up. Couldn't pass up a box as cheap as they are.

Ready for the big box to get here tomorrow.


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



php007 said:


> It's funny you ask, I took pictures yesterday. Here you go all the Opus 22 sets are hidden in the back without their boxes on the top and bottom left.


Oh my Bolivar.









...among others.


----------



## Bad Finger

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got back from riches in pdx. Still had Anejo sharks in stock. Picked up ywo plus a My Father le toro. Happy day.


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Latest grab from Mike's...

20 Count Anejo Samplers, 4 each...

Arturo Fuente Anejo No. 48 7x48
Arturo Fuente Anejo No. 49 7 5/8x49
Arturo Fuente Anejo No. 50 5 1/4x50
Arturo Fuente Anejo No. 55 6x55
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art 4 7/8x46-60

Got the whole bag for $239. It works out to be cheaper than the sticks
my local place has and they don't have the No. 55's.

It's going to be hard to let these sit the time they deserve!

I'll post pics when I get them...

Happy Smokin'
PG


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

George mailed out my Rodrigos and I got them on Saturday! They all look beautiful and I can't wait to spark one up. Even came with a water pillow which impresses me!


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

God damned J-R....

2 5 packs Hoyo Excaliber Prensado and 2 more for 5 bucks
each. Comes to 69.95 for 20 Hoyos with shipping... never even
seen this vitola but I love Hoyos and love quadrado pressed
cigars. Can't wait... probably won't either!

PG


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



php007 said:


> It's funny you ask, I took pictures yesterday. Here you go all the Opus 22 sets are hidden in the back without their boxes on the top and bottom left.


TOILET SEAT!

Let me know if your humidor ever makes it to North Carolina or Texas? lol. We need to meet up.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I have a 2 door display humidor in my crosshairs,all I see are beads how do you keep the drawers the right RH% levels .I have a Tower of power with 2 hydra LG and 2lbs of beads and the drawers are a pain in the Axs. I put pillows in the drawers of the cheaper cigars but not the higher end cigars .Will my problem increase with the 2 door unit

BTW 1 box partagas Cifuentes 2006 Diciembre



php007 said:


> It's funny you ask, I took pictures yesterday. Here you go all the Opus 22 sets are hidden in the back without their boxes on the top and bottom left.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> I have a 2 door display humidor in my crosshairs,all I see are beads how do you keep the drawers the right RH% levels .I have a Tower of power with 2 hydra LG and 2lbs of beads and the drawers are a pain in the Axs. I put pillows in the drawers of the cheaper cigars but not the higher end cigars .Will my problem increase with the 2 door unit
> 
> BTW 1 box partagas Cifuentes 2006 Diciembre


Paul's unit is unique in that it is all beads. Buy something from someone like Staebell and you won't have a problem.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> I have a 2 door display humidor in my crosshairs,all I see are beads how do you keep the drawers the right RH% levels .I have a Tower of power with 2 hydra LG and 2lbs of beads and the drawers are a pain in the Axs. I put pillows in the drawers of the cheaper cigars but not the higher end cigars .Will my problem increase with the 2 door unit
> 
> BTW 1 box partagas Cifuentes 2006 Diciembre


Hey Eric
I have the tower and several others, what are your placements. I have the active unit on the bottom shelf and several pounds of beads throughout with about 5 oust fans. I hold steady with some fight this time of year at right around 60/62 which is where I want to be. The drawers are a pain but doable if the cigars are place crossways and the extra fans.

When I say with some fight I mean I have to mist the beads weekly when I run my pellet stove it dries the air out so much, even with a pan of water for a little extra humidification!

Just an FYI and good luck!

Dave


----------



## sengjc

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

LOL! Check out the number of replies. When I replied yesterday, it was probably about 3 pages. Luckily I've set not to track this thread...


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Hey Eric
> I have the tower and several others, what are your placements. I have the active unit on the bottom shelf and several pounds of beads throughout with about 5 oust fans. I hold steady with some fight this time of year at right around 60/62 which is where I want to be. The drawers are a pain but doable if the cigars are place crossways and the extra fans.
> 
> When I say with some fight I mean I have to mist the beads weekly when I run my pellet stove it dries the air out so much, even with a pan of water for a little extra humidification!
> 
> Just an FYI and good luck!
> 
> Dave


Top shelf 1lb of beads
2nd shelf 1lb of beads
3rd shelf Hydra LG
bottom shelf Hydra LG
any drawer that don't have high end cigars in it has a pillow

the hydra runs no problem (68%RH)but the drawers are a little dry(63%RH), I have to keep a eye on them weekly ,maybe I need another pound of beads


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Needed to stock up on my cheap ash again so I went in on order with my coworker!

Magic Mountain 8 pack sampler
Chateau Real Sampler - 6 cigars
Montecristo La Flor Fina box of 10 glass tubos
2x 5pk HdM Dark Knight III

All cigars 2.99 or less


----------



## tiger187126

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










just a little something to hold me over.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tiger187126 said:


> just a little something to hold me over.


I like the selection!


----------



## tiger187126

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I like the selection!


i really like all the illusiones i've tried and i wanted to try one of those londres in case i wanted to pick up a box for an everyday smoke kind of deal.


----------



## baddddmonkey

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A few cigars from last weeks road trip!

Box split with a friend. 12 La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero - Smoked one and it was amazing!

LP No. 9
Diamond Crown Maximus
Avo Heritage
Fuente Anejo
La Aurora Guillermo
La Aurora 100 Anos
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor
7-20-4
Diamond Crown Julius Caesar
Illusione Singulare
5 - Tatuaje Face Smoked one from the bunch as well. Pretty damned good if I must say!

Not included are about 8 other cigars smoked the two days I was there. Good weekend indeed!


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I want those Tats! Very nice pickup!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some cheap ash pr0n!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Some cheap ash pr0n!


I bet George is excited!!!!!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Had to restock for the pass


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some No 9 toros, double coronas, T52 Toros and Padron 64s Torpedos.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

You got these for me? awww you shouldn't have. haha
Nice pickups Veeral!



Batista30 said:


> Some No 9 toros, double coronas, T52 Toros and Padron 64s Torpedos.


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow...kick ass hauls guys!!! I'm jealous of the LP grabs!!!!!


----------



## Sarge

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Some No 9 toros, double coronas, T52 Toros and Padron 64s Torpedos.


Mmmm. Num, Num.... you do realize it's my birthday soon right? Ok well, you caught me, not actually soon but before you know it will be May. :tu very nice Vereel. LPs are always a Winner! think I'll have to toast up a T52 tonight now. :tu


----------



## rcruz1211

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Anejo 48s


----------



## php007

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> I have a 2 door display humidor in my crosshairs,all I see are beads how do you keep the drawers the right RH% levels .I have a Tower of power with 2 hydra LG and 2lbs of beads and the drawers are a pain in the Axs. I put pillows in the drawers of the cheaper cigars but not the higher end cigars .Will my problem increase with the 2 door unit
> 
> BTW 1 box partagas Cifuentes 2006 Diciembre





thegoldenmackid said:


> Paul's unit is unique in that it is all beads. Buy something from someone like Staebell and you won't have a problem.


As Charlie said I use about 8 pounds of beads through out the humidor and there are several holes in both the bottom shelf. The cigars in the drawers are the same humidity since the doors are well sealed and the beads are spread throughout the humidor.
There are two boxes of the the orignal 2004 Fall Cifuentes Novembre.


----------



## BDog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Illusione Epernay Le Ferme Robusto
5 Liga Privada #9 Belicoso Oscuro


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

***drool***


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Cattani said:


> ***drool***


Hey Chad, stop drooling over all the purchases damn it!


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Hey Chad, stop drooling over all the purchases damn it!


rotflmao....I'd bump ya if I could!


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> rotflmao....I'd bump ya if I could!


Same here!!!!


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Hey Chad, stop drooling over all the purchases damn it!


Dude, I can't help it! I've had a few bad months back to back and not enough money for more cigars! At this rate, I'll be out in like.................4 months! WTF?


----------



## DeeSkank

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got my order from CigarKing in today :tu


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice pickups Dylan, enjoy!!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DeeSkank said:


> Got my order from CigarKing in today :tu


Wow Dylan, you know how to shop! Opus, Liga and Padron?!?! VERY nice selection brother!


----------



## DeeSkank

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Very nice pickups Dylan, enjoy!!


Thanks Ray! I definitely will. I decided my premium selection needed some stocking.



donovanrichardson said:


> Wow Dylan, you know how to shop! Opus, Liga and Padron?!?! VERY nice selection brother!


Opus, I got some Opus too? Hell yeah! :whoo:

Just kidding, you're probably talking about the VSGs. I was in a rush to snap a pic, and just used my phone's flash. It washed the bands out, so I can see them looking like Opus.

Thanks though man!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



> Opus, I got some Opus too? Hell yeah! :whoo:
> 
> Just kidding, you're probably talking about the VSGs. I was in a rush to snap a pic, and just used my phone's flash. It washed the bands out, so I can see them looking like Opus.
> 
> Thanks though man!


Haha wow, I am quite the newb! Just took one glance and thought I saw a large gold X but on second look, those are definitely Asthons, my bad man! But heck, those are very nice cigars as well, right up there wish Opus!


----------



## slave2theaxe

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My last B&M trip...

I had the Padron 1926 this weekend...WOW!!!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



slave2theaxe said:


> My last B&M trip...
> Padron 1926 this weekend...WOW!!!


Very nice score Nic! I have yet to hear anything but good good about the Padron 26. Great looking cigars there though!


----------



## Animal

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Thanks to Veeral for the 5 on the left:dude:


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This is what's arrived over the past week:

Arturo Fuente OpusX, XXX 4.6 X 48 
Arturo Fuente OpusX Lost City, Robusto 
Macanudo Vintage 2000, No. 10 (Tubed) 6 X 54	
Arturo Fuente God of Fire, 2006 Robusto Tubos 
Ashton ESG, 21 Year Salute
Padron 1926 Anniversary, 40th Anniversary
Ashton VSG, Belicoso No. 1
Box of 8 Macanudo Vintage 1997 VIII
Set of 5 Macanudo Vintage V

Some old favorites and a few new ones to try (after being aged, of course)


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Animal said:


> Thanks to Veeral for the 5 on the left:dude:


I'm glad you got them!!! Awesome


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of T52 Flying Pigs and a 5er of Padron 1964 Exclusivo.


----------



## tiger187126

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










trying a couple new sticks.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ChiTownHustler said:


> This is what's arrived over the past week:
> 
> Arturo Fuente OpusX, XXX 4.6 X 48
> Arturo Fuente OpusX Lost City, Robusto
> Macanudo Vintage 2000, No. 10 (Tubed) 6 X 54
> Arturo Fuente God of Fire, 2006 Robusto Tubos
> Ashton ESG, 21 Year Salute
> Padron 1926 Anniversary, 40th Anniversary
> Ashton VSG, Belicoso No. 1
> Box of 8 Macanudo Vintage 1997 VIII
> Set of 5 Macanudo Vintage V
> 
> Some old favorites and a few new ones to try (after being aged, of course)


Very Solid pickups. And these are your daily smokes.....:der:



Evonnida said:


> Box of T52 Flying Pigs and a 5er of Padron 1964 Exclusivo.


Awesome! The flying pigs look like a grenade/dynamite stick combo in an ammo crate. Pull the pin, light the fuse and smoke it!


----------



## Sarge

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

noting too special

couldn't resist the urge to check them out so I bought a box of Jimenes #4 since they're uber cheap. RP Rosada Test Flight Sampler from the Monster.

stopped by the B&M yesterday and just couldn't help myself. Picked up a cheap Dr Grabow Briar for smoking Night Cap. Don't plan on keeping much pipe baccy on hand but I believe Night Cap deserves it's own pipe. Free ounce w/ pipe so I opted for Escanaba 27 which she said was simply Blend 27. Smells like caramel, just sweet and tasty smelling so this one should be decent. Pretty sad because all she has is a few aromatics, no Englishes, no Virginias, just some berry stuff, this, and another blend. Anyway Been wanting to try the Monte Cristo Afrique so I snagged a pair of those as well...


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped by a b&m and picked up a:

La Aroma De Cuba EE
LFD Factory Press ( looks wonderful )
LFD Culebra 
Joya de Nicaragua Antano dark corojo (not pictured, smoked it right there, AMAZING)


----------



## Mr_mich

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

had a couple of presents show up this week

First my Exicar Exudus lighter, bought it based of recomendations of fellow BOTL.










Also picked up some AB SCR and Tempus. Also wanted to try the San Miguel so i picked up 2.










Last and best i picked up some Sharks from the WTS forum. Thanks again David.


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Mr_mich said:


> had a couple of presents show up this week
> 
> First my Exicar Exudus lighter, bought it based of recomendations of fellow BOTL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up some AB SCR and Tempus. Also wanted to try the San Miguel so i picked up 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last and best i picked up some Sharks from the WTS forum. Thanks again David.


Whos Jealous? This guy right here... I neeeeeed to find me some Sharks... Of the Opus breed....

but anyway my latest purchase is 15 sticks of Fuente Short Stories for 3.20 a stick and I just picked up a Padron 64 Principe maduro that I am puffing right now!


----------



## Mr_mich

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



KcJason1 said:


> Whos Jealous? This guy right here... I neeeeeed to find me some Sharks... Of the Opus breed....
> 
> but anyway my latest purchase is 15 sticks of Fuente Short Stories for 3.20 a stick and I just picked up a Padron 64 Principe maduro that I am puffing right now!


Gotta love the price on the short stories, i saw your post, but after buying the sharks my budget is a bit tight for a few weeks.

I wish i was puffin on a padron 64 right about now...


----------



## cedjunior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Whew, ok I need to stop. I'm done for the first quarter at least. Ok maybe the month, I don't know. I went LFD crazy, got 3 boxes of those coming. Plus a box of Padilla Dominus double robusto I got on cbid for $112 which seems like a great deal compared to the $200+ everybody seems to want for them, until I see CI selling 10pks of them for less that $40 a pop. Oh well, you win some, you lose some.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a blind sampler from Bruno








Then went a bit crazy at the B&M. Some of these for the pass and others are for me...


----------



## mrmikey32

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got me some new shoveling cigars, and then had to toss in the diesels too. I have heard so much about them on here

I also bought more acids, but who cares about those.


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

You'll be pleasantly surprised with the Diesels...those 5 Vegas are pretty solid as well for a cheaper smoke.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Sarge said:


> noting too special
> 
> couldn't resist the urge to check them out so I bought a box of Jimenes #4 since they're uber cheap. RP Rosada Test Flight Sampler from the Monster.
> 
> stopped by the B&M yesterday and just couldn't help myself. Picked up a cheap Dr Grabow Briar for smoking Night Cap. Don't plan on keeping much pipe baccy on hand but I believe Night Cap deserves it's own pipe. Free ounce w/ pipe so I opted for Escanaba 27 which she said was simply Blend 27. Smells like caramel, just sweet and tasty smelling so this one should be decent. Pretty sad because all she has is a few aromatics, no Englishes, no Virginias, just some berry stuff, this, and another blend. Anyway Been wanting to try the Monte Cristo Afrique so I snagged a pair of those as well...


You need to buy these next time.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Stopped by a b&m and picked up a:
> 
> La Aroma De Cuba EE
> LFD Factory Press ( looks wonderful )
> LFD Culebra
> Joya de Nicaragua Antano dark corojo (not pictured, smoked it right there, AMAZING)


Which shop has the LFD Culebra? I've been looking for an intact one to review.


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Very Solid pickups. And these are your daily smokes.....:der:


Nope, those will be sitting in the humi for quite a while to age and be smoked at some point in the future. As for an everyday stick, still in the research & development phase. I'm using the reviews on here as a guide and hopefully come across a few that appeal to me


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Needed a cutter, and thought I might as well go ahead and empty whatever's left in me wallet!..:tsk:......CUZ That's IT fer the Month!!! :doh:


----------



## foxracer72

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just got these in from cigar king, 25% off 5 packs:doh:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> Which shop has the LFD Culebra? I've been looking for an intact one to review.


I asked him already and that was the last one


----------



## Firemansluggo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrmikey32 said:


> Got me some new shoveling cigars, and then had to toss in the diesels too. I have heard so much about them on here
> 
> I also bought more acids, but who cares about those.


I have a special spot for the 5 Vegas 'A's. They're tasty to the nub!:amen:


----------



## Firemansluggo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just got some Acid Def Seas in. My first dive into the Acid brand. They smell awesome! I'm so tempted to light one up, but that winged one on my right shoulder keeps telling me to let them sit in the humi for a while. I got to listen more to the other shoulder!

In the same order came 20 Mistakes coronas. I've read some promising reviews on them for an everyday smoker. I cut one in half and torched it up just a few min ago. Not bad for less than 80 cents a stick (and no humi soaking). My evil plan for them was for my buddies that like smoking but are allergic to buying/sharing. Time will tell if they last that long.:rotfl:


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Firemansluggo said:


> I just got some Acid Def Seas in. My first dive into the Acid brand. They smell awesome! I'm so tempted to light one up, but that winged one on my right shoulder keeps telling me to let them sit in the humi for a while. I got to listen more to the other shoulder!
> 
> In the same order came 20 Mistakes coronas. I've read some promising reviews on them for an everyday smoker. I cut one in half and torched it up just a few min ago. Not bad for less than 80 cents a stick (and no humi soaking). My evil plan for them was for my buddies that like smoking but are allergic to buying/sharing. Time will tell if they last that long.:rotfl:


You have the ACID's in a separate humidor right?


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> I asked him already and that was the last one


Argh


----------



## mrmikey32

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> You have the ACID's in a separate humidor right?


I was just about to say that! Those things are strong!!!

I have mine in the infused humidor.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrmikey32 said:


> I was just about to say that! Those things are strong!!!
> 
> I have mine in the infused humidor.


Same here.


----------



## Firemansluggo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Same here.


Thanks for the tip. I'll have to bring the old humi out of retirement.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2- Le Bijou 1922 petite robusto
1- La Aroma de Cuba belicoso
1- La Flor Dominicano Limited Edition III


----------



## Halofan

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



php007 said:


> Here are December and January's pickups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 Opus 22 set.


WOW!!!! Beautiful! If you ever want to sell some sticks, im just down the santa ana river trail


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Joya de Nicaragua Antano dark corojo (not pictured, smoked it right there, AMAZING)


These and the Jaime Garcia's may be 2 of my new favorite smokes.


----------



## orca99usa

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ten pack of red label Graycliffs from Free Fall on the Devil Site.


----------



## Animal

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Joya de Nicaragua Antano dark corojo (not pictured, smoked it right there, AMAZING)


I can't praise these things enough. Glad you finally tried one!


----------



## Krioni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

La Aurora Preferidos Treasure Box

Platinum
Gold
Ruby
Sapphire
Emerald


----------



## DylTheThrill

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Graycliff Red Label 5 pack courtesy of the Monster


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Pictures incoming as soon as my camera charges but I just got in:
Liga Privada Dirty Rat box x2
Avo No. 3 box
Oliva Serie G Perfecto maduro box
Oliva Serie G Churchill maduro box
Ancient Warrior box
Davidoff Thousand Series box
Tatuaje Cabinet Noella box
Vegas 5 A series box
Opus Fuente XXX shorts x2
Opus Fuente XXX long
Avo Lounge
Avo 80
Fuente Anejos shark
Tin of Cohiba's

Still waiting on some stuff, but it's coming out of Switzerland and won't be here for a while...for some reason my Oliva Reserve's haven't arrived yet either.


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Seriously.......is that like $2k on that one?


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 my father lancero
1 San cristobal lancero
1 J Fuego Origen lancero
1 LADC EE minuto

Smoking the Origen right now


----------



## MoreBeer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Anjeo 50's for $76 on Cbid Freefall thanks to Jim, "Jimbo1" for the heads up. Once again, thanks Jim and let's not forget......*GO JETS!*


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got these today from a BOTL here and on another board:








Full sealed box of Short Stories








5 more Short Stories with Dirty Rat and Ambos Mundos Body Guards








10 Ashton Eclipse in tubos








2 Face, La Riquy Churchill, Drac, Tat Black Label, Tat Eastie, Tat Petite Cazadore








Illusione M7, Anejo Shark, WOAM, Oliva MB3.

Today was a very good day!!!

Sorry for the burry pics! Crappy Cell Cam!


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

weeee

Sorry for the poor photo's, nobody ever called me a photographer.


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I have an Ancient Warrior I bought probably four years ago that's still sitting in my humi and it just says "K. Hansotia" on the band... I wonder if they're branded Gurka now and if the blend has changed at all?


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> I have an Ancient Warrior I bought probably four years ago that's still sitting in my humi and it just says "K. Hansotia" on the band... I wonder if they're branded Gurka now and if the blend has changed at all?


No Gurkha name on em' and they still use the same old blend. Strong and full with chocolate and nutty hints. (to me anyway) maybe slightly creamy.

Not my favorite smoke, but I have way too many full bodied and maduro cigars, I need to switch over to lighter and medium blends to let my pallete rest.


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> No Gurkha name on em' and they still use the same old blend. Strong and full with chocolate and nutty hints. (to me anyway) maybe slightly creamy.
> 
> Not my favorite smoke, but I have way too many full bodied and maduro cigars, I need to switch over to lighter and medium blends to let my pallete rest.


Thanks for the info!

I don't know why I've never smoked it. It has just become a game now. I open my humi, there it is looking at me, and I'll pass it over because that's what I always do.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Cattani said:


> Seriously.......is that like $2k on that one?


Can't remember the cost, some of it was online - others were at cost through B&M friends.

Picked up an Xikar Exodus lighter that's on it's way, a box of flying pigs, and an IM Old Man with the burlwood look on it today too online.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I don't know why I've never smoked it. It has just become a game now. I open my humi, there it is looking at me, and I'll pass it over because that's what I always do.


I think he purposely kept the Gurkha name away from these because Gurkha is getting a bad name from producing so much crap.

While it comes in a nice box, with a cool metal imprinted plaque on the inside - they really are better than any Gurkha (besides the Black Dragon) that I've ever had.

Deserving of not carrying the name Gurkha on them, that's for sure. They'd probably be worth 10 a stick at Churchill size in a B&M (standard price for most decent premium [not top shelf ultra premium] cigars in my places)


----------



## BDog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box (well actually 3 shy of a box) of HTF Limited Edition Viaje Satori ZEN's. Very few of these left for the picking.


----------



## Mr_mich

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



MoreBeer said:


> 10 Anjeo 50's for $76 on Cbid Freefall thanks to Jim, "Jimbo1" for the heads up. Once again, thanks Jim and let's not forget......*GO JETS!*


Thats a great deal. I've been trying to find the Anejo's on free fall but i keep missing them.


----------



## php007

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Pictures incoming as soon as my camera charges but I just got in:
> Liga Privada Dirty Rat box x2
> Avo No. 3 box
> Oliva Serie G Perfecto maduro box
> Oliva Serie G Churchill maduro box
> Ancient Warrior box
> Davidoff Thousand Series box
> Tatuaje Cabinet Noella box
> Vegas 5 A series box
> Opus Fuente XXX shorts x2
> Opus Fuente XXX long
> Avo Lounge
> Avo 80
> Fuente Anejos shark
> Tin of Cohiba's
> 
> Still waiting on some stuff, but it's coming out of Switzerland and won't be here for a while...for some reason my Oliva Reserve's haven't arrived yet either.


Where did you pick up the AVO lounge and 80th?


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



php007 said:


> Where did you pick up the AVO lounge and 80th?


Taylor's in Long Beach - got the last 80. He's got two boxes of the Lounge left, but they're pricey, something around 30 bucks a pop...I'm just a big fan of Avo and hardly ever see those.

He's got some LE10's too.

Anejo Sharks for 22 bucks, as well as those new ridiculously long Anejo's for somth'n like 18 bucks...

It's a really nice place, one of the best walk in humidors I've seen in my life.

It might be called Tyler's, I'm not sure - my wife works out there and I stopped in to see what they had...walked out spending about 130 bucks, hehe.


----------



## Hall25

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nothing comparied to above but still mine...haha
5 Vegas Series 'A' Anomaly~ , Maduro Havent tried one yet but for under $18 tmd not to bad.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Hall25 said:


> Nothing comparied to above but still mine...haha
> 5 Vegas Series 'A' Anomaly~ , Maduro Havent tried one yet but for under $18 tmd not to bad.


You'll like those - in my opinion the A's are the best and the AAA's are second best...the rest are really a waste of money.

Relic's would be nice if they could work out the wrappers so the sticks don't canoe.


----------



## Hall25

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Good to hear!!! going to set one on fire on the way home from a long day Friday!!!
Thank you for the insite Bro!!!
JH


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Krioni said:


> La Aurora Preferidos Treasure Box
> 
> Platinum
> Gold
> Ruby
> Sapphire
> Emerald


 i got this in feb of last year, almost a year ago, i placed it on bottom of the humi to hide it from myself, but every now and then someone comes along and mentions them and i start wanting them all over again..... damn you! lol.

in all seriousness, enjoy! and tell me how they are.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



MoreBeer said:


> 10 Anjeo 50's for $76 on Cbid Freefall thanks to Jim, "Jimbo1" for the heads up. Once again, thanks Jim and let's not forget......*GO JETS!*


Wow that's a real steal! $7.60 for an Anejo?! Dirt cheap brother, very lucky catch!


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Pictures incoming as soon as my camera charges but I just got in:
> Liga Privada Dirty Rat box x2
> Avo No. 3 box
> Oliva Serie G Perfecto maduro box
> Oliva Serie G Churchill maduro box
> Ancient Warrior box
> Davidoff Thousand Series box
> Tatuaje Cabinet Noella box
> Vegas 5 A series box
> Opus Fuente XXX shorts x2
> Opus Fuente XXX long
> Avo Lounge
> Avo 80
> Fuente Anejos shark
> Tin of Cohiba's
> 
> Still waiting on some stuff, but it's coming out of Switzerland and won't be here for a while...for some reason my Oliva Reserve's haven't arrived yet either.


The XXX short as you call it is the Belicoso aka power ranger, or x3... The long as you call it is not a XXX... its just called a Super Belicoso. :tu

If what You picked up is what is in your picture, They are neither of those vitolas.. The ones in your picture appear to be a #5 and a Reserve de Chateau perhaps a double corona.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A few of us(Erich, Ray, and I) picked up some good cigars. That is all.


----------



## HWiebe

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Didn't buy 'em but my boss just gave me two San Cristobal de la Habana - La Fuerza's. Can't wait till summer to enjoy one!:whoo:


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> A few of us(Erich, Ray, and I) picked up some good cigars. That is all.


Oh jeez Veeral, you can't just say that and not at least tell us what you picked up! And I know very well that you have some good pictures! I'm sure Mr. Fuente is in quite a few of the pictures haha!


----------



## php007

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Taylor's in Long Beach - got the last 80. He's got two boxes of the Lounge left, but they're pricey, something around 30 bucks a pop...I'm just a big fan of Avo and hardly ever see those.
> 
> He's got some LE10's too.
> 
> Anejo Sharks for 22 bucks, as well as those new ridiculously long Anejo's for somth'n like 18 bucks...
> 
> It's a really nice place, one of the best walk in humidors I've seen in my life.
> 
> It might be called Tyler's, I'm not sure - my wife works out there and I stopped in to see what they had...walked out spending about 130 bucks, hehe.


That's what I thought, since Taylors is the only one in Cali that has the Avo Lounge. This is mu usual hang out and the owner is a great friend of mine. Check out Bo's over by Carson and Lakewood he has great prices as well and also a great friend.


----------



## php007

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> A few of us(Erich, Ray, and I) picked up some good cigars. That is all.


Atleast tell us what they were if won't show us.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Grabbed a box of Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Toros while at the B&M today.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



php007 said:


> That's what I thought, since Taylors is the only one in Cali that has the Avo Lounge. This is mu usual hang out and the owner is a great friend of mine. Check out Bo's over by Carson and Lakewood he has great prices as well and also a great friend.


Bo's doesn't have much of a selection in my opinion, and him and my own local B&M have some issue's - before he opened his shop he used to frequent both Tyler's or Taylor's and my other local hangout...he earned a bad rep at one of them as a thief.


----------



## Stranger929

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My latest purchases were the first to go into my first real quality humidor!

7 Montecristo Media Noche Churchill
5 RP Vintage 1990 Churchill
6 Ashton ESG 21yr Robusto
3 Camacho pre-embargo
5 RP Sun Grown Torpedo 
3 Ashton ESG 20yr Churchill
1 A. Fuente Flor Fina 8 5 8 Sun Grown
1 H.Uppmann Sun Grown

:ss


----------



## tiger187126

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



HWiebe said:


> Didn't buy 'em but my boss just gave me two San Cristobal de la Habana - La Fuerza's. Can't wait till summer to enjoy one!:whoo:


that's a good cigar, mine had some age on it but it was delicious.

got some nice chocolate in there.


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just snagged a box of Rocky Patel American Selection signed by the man off CigarAuctioneer for $75.00.

I'm not sure if I'll like the smokes as I tend to lean to the strong/full side but I wanted the box!

Yes, I am a RP fan...

Also, four 5 packs of Hoyo de Monterrey Excaliber Prensado Oscuro from J-R. Talk about aged? The cellos are so stained you can barely read the labels! I've never seen this vitola and I'm trying to find out more about them. They aren't listed as a current production size so I'd like to determine how old they could be..... love it!

Good smokin'
PG


----------



## php007

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Bo's doesn't have much of a selection in my opinion, and him and my own local B&M have some issue's - before he opened his shop he used to frequent both Tyler's or Taylor's and my other local hangout...he earned a bad rep at one of them as a thief.


Good luck with the IDIOT's at Cigar Time, both Larry's are racist. Several of us use to hang out there but we haven't stepped foot in that place since 2005 and never will.


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got these in yesterday. One more box of 9's and I should be good on all flying pigs!!










Also got these in a few days back from Ed @ waxingmoon. Thank you Ed. You're the man








X2

















X2

Now I just have to figure out how to organize my smokes.


----------



## php007

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pickup on the Pigs.

Enjoy,


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

WTH have I gotten myself into??.....As I scan the last few pages, I'm thinking how glad I am that me Pic postin limit is reached!....Cuz...mg:..

It'd be like gettin out of a tub of Ice water with a, (where is it) little dinky posing for a playgirl centerfold!! :doh:


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

upload from photobucket....NO LIMIT.


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I actually enjoy looking at the more modest collections and purchases - especially the ones where it is clear the recipient is smoking them not collecting. I definatly look for patterns in the collection pictorials - "ah, this guy likes RPs and has a few LE Tats for special occasions, that guy has a bit of everything and seems to buy off cbid".

I get the thing where comparing your stash to someone elses came be disheartening, but this thing about this board is that is feels like an inclusive one to me. :couch2:


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Everyone compares their stash to others. Thinking man wish I had those or wish I had more, but everyone has to realize there is always someone else that has more. No reason to drive yourself nuts over it.


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

OK....:twitch:....Shriveled up as it my be...:lol:


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



php007 said:


> Good luck with the IDIOT's at Cigar Time, both Larry's are racist. Several of us use to hang out there but we haven't stepped foot in that place since 2005 and never will.


To each their own. He's only 3 minutes down the street so it's my local place to go.

If Taylor's were closer I'd go there more often - in fact I've been there twice two days in a row since going yesterday!

Today I picked up:
Arturo Fuente Magnum Candella
Avo. Lounge
Avo. 80
Opus Fuente Fuente X (the longest available)
Padron Anniversary
A small hand made humidor that is super nice (for my nicer sticks)
and a lot of other stuff.

All in all I went in expecting to smoke a stick with Ben and came out spending a little over 200 bucks. Oops.


----------



## protekk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Epernay La Ferme
2 Hemingway Classic Rosados
2 Queen B
1 Quesada 35th Anniversay Limited Edition
2 Tatuaje Havana Cazadores


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jbrown287 said:


> Everyone compares their stash to others. Thinking man wish I had those or wish I had more, but everyone has to realize there is always someone else that has more. No reason to drive yourself nuts over it.


This probably occurs on a daily basis, but as you said, no need to drive yourself crazy. This applies to everything in life.



Frodo said:


> I actually enjoy looking at the more modest collections and purchases - especially the ones where it is clear the recipient is smoking them not collecting. I definatly look for patterns in the collection pictorials - "ah, this guy likes RPs and has a few LE Tats for special occasions, that guy has a bit of everything and seems to buy off cbid".
> 
> I get the thing where comparing your stash to someone elses came be disheartening, but this thing about this board is that is feels like an inclusive one to me. :couch2:


I like posting pictures of some of my cigar purchases because occasionally someone will post a comment, wishing they can try one, and if I have enough, I don't mind sharing or hooking them up. But, to do it in a way that says, "I got these and you can't have them and I just want to make you jealous of my collection" is uncalled for.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> "I got these and you can't have them and I just want to make you jealous of my collection" is uncalled for.


This is the very reason I usually don't post photos much anymore, if Starbuck wouldn't have said naw people don't think that I probably wouldn't have.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> This is the very reason I usually don't post photos much anymore, if Starbuck wouldn't have said naw people don't think that I probably wouldn't have.


You see Dave, I know what kind of person you are. And because of that, I know you don't try to come off like that. That being said, I like seeing your pictures because sometimes they're just so ridiculously funny to think one person bought all of those! I love it!


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

$95 for 2 DC's!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The beginning of my new coolidor...








And a 5 pack of WOAMs from Dog Rockets in the WTS.. Plus he included an LFD Ligero! Thanks!!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Erich, that cooler will be the end of you.....


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Erich, that cooler will be the end of you.....


I don't know... I'm so sick of my humidors drying out, even with beads, that I might have to get another 1 or 2 and just convert all the way over.


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I love the pics. Lets me drool a little, think about my next purchases and see what a lot of people like. I say keep 'em coming, everybody including Dave. Your purchases blow me away everytime.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> You see Dave, I know what kind of person you are. And because of that, I know you don't try to come off like that. That being said, I like seeing your pictures because sometimes they're just so ridiculously funny to think one person bought all of those! I love it!


 only because you do the same thing


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Erich where did you pick up that cooler and price if you don't mind, I think it's time for me as well, so Veeral will stop bothering me


----------



## tiger187126

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> I don't know... I'm so sick of my humidors drying out, even with beads, that I might have to get another 1 or 2 and just convert all the way over.


i was so mad at first at the KL because it just would not get the RH up in my humidor no matter how much i sprayed it. so i decided to try it in a cooler and it has been rock solid ever since.

coolidor + KL = victory = broke


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Erich where did you pick up that cooler and price if you don't mind, I think it's time for me as well, so Veeral will stop bothering me


I got it at Sam's for $65. I thought it was steal!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

O man have to check my Sam's tomorrow and hope, that is a steal at $65!

You think you can fit it in a small flat rate box and mail it to me?


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> This is the very reason I usually don't post photos much anymore, if Starbuck wouldn't have said naw people don't think that I probably wouldn't have.


Haters gonna hate, Dave. If people are getting jealous and hateful about pictures of cigars other people have bought, they would just be jealous and hateful about something else if there were no cigars. Keep posting pics Dave, drooling over the stuff you and Veeral (and others, don't get me wrong) score is a great source of entertainment to me!


----------



## tiger187126

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

woah woah woah....apparently i've been in another area of this board for too long.

who the fudge is complaining about perfectly good cigar pron?!

let me tell you something veeral and dave, you post those pictures. you post the hell out of them.

one thing i love about this board is the general lack of trolls and internet haters/gangsters that you find on almost every other message board on the internet. this is only the third message board i've posted on, but since i've started i've stopped posting on the other two because it's not worth the flame wars and trolling.

here's the beauty of cigars:

it's so personalized that a man can enjoy a rocky patel as much as another man can enjoy a behike.

neither man is wrong, and in fact i would say the man who thinks a patel is the bees knees is actually luckier because of the price factor.

we all know in these times that not everyone is doing as well as others and having a hobby is tough enough, let alone one that needs to be replenished constantly, but its not about who has the biggest stash of cigars. this board is about sharing information, opinions, and just enjoying being involved in the BTOL.

so what if you picked up a couple of singles from your b&m and veeral looks like he cleaned one out in the middle of the night. good for veeral.

you'll notice that a lot of the sticks veeral picks up go to others on this board. he always tries to hook everyone up when a great deal comes along and he's in various other cigar moving endeavors. the same goes for dave.

these are great BOTL and you shouldn't look down on them because they buy more cigars than you can. as you'll notice the people with the most sticks are also the most generous and that's saying something about the kind of people they are.

sorry for the rant, but between this shyness to post pics because of modesty and newbies saying "you give away cigars?! that's insane, think of how much money you're wasting!" it just irks me a little.

so post away boys and thank you for all that you add as outstanding BOTL.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tiger187126 said:


> woah woah woah....apparently i've been in another area of this board for too long.
> 
> who the fudge is complaining about perfectly good cigar pron?!
> 
> let me tell you something veeral and dave, you post those pictures. you post the hell out of them.
> 
> one thing i love about this board is the general lack of trolls and internet haters/gangsters that you find on almost every other message board on the internet. this is only the third message board i've posted on, but since i've started i've stopped posting on the other two because it's not worth the flame wars and trolling.
> 
> here's the beauty of cigars:
> 
> it's so personalized that a man can enjoy a rocky patel as much as another man can enjoy a behike.
> 
> neither man is wrong, and in fact i would say the man who thinks a patel is the bees knees is actually luckier because of the price factor.
> 
> we all know in these times that not everyone is doing as well as others and having a hobby is tough enough, let alone one that needs to be replenished constantly, but its not about who has the biggest stash of cigars. this board is about sharing information, opinions, and just enjoying being involved in the BTOL.
> 
> so what if you picked up a couple of singles from your b&m and veeral looks like he cleaned one out in the middle of the night. good for veeral.
> 
> you'll notice that a lot of the sticks veeral picks up go to others on this board. he always tries to hook everyone up when a great deal comes along and he's in various other cigar moving endeavors. the same goes for dave.
> 
> these are great BOTL and you shouldn't look down on them because they buy more cigars than you can. as you'll notice the people with the most sticks are also the most generous and that's saying something about the kind of people they are.
> 
> sorry for the rant, but between this shyness to post pics because of modesty and newbies saying "you give away cigars?! that's insane, think of how much money you're wasting!" it just irks me a little.
> 
> so post away boys and thank you for all that you add as outstanding BOTL.


RG for you brother!!!


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Post up the pics. Screw any haters!

When it comes to hockey equipment I've got one of the biggest collections in the World. I have since come on bad times but whatever, that's not the point. People hated on my collections enough that it drove me crazy and I stopped posting pictures, even when people asked. Between being chastised by the collection and people stealing the pics and pretending it's theirs AND a few people posting the pics on eBay for scams it became a headache. It isn't fair to do that to people, when I stopped posting pictures plenty of people became upset. Some people appreciate it, others don't. I say post away, I think this community can take it.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I vote for pictures - it's not a slap in the face or bragging from my point of view - I love seeing sticks. I can spend hours in a cigar shop looking over sticks - why not let me look at some from the comfort of my own home too.

Everyone started somewhere, some of us have built up a collection, some of us have a small stock of rotating sticks. Who cares? If you've got it, flaunt it.


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nicely put Jeff!
another RG.


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Reino said:


> Nicely put Jeff!
> another RG.


Bump from me too, very well said Jeff!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I love cigar pr0n! I started with $2-$3 dollar sticks, hell most of my stuff is still in that range but as you get more involved in the hobby your collection gets better, your cigars get more expensive, until then let me look at my pr0n!


----------



## rdn6405

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

box of sharks


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



rdn6405 said:


> box of sharks


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

You happy now Erich? (I hope you don't mind Daniel  )


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> You happy now Erich? (I hope you don't mind Daniel  )


:banghead::smash:


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Whoa Thanks guy's no has ever to my knowledge said anything negative about my pictures in public, I just worried about it and sometimes do buy a few.

I will post em when they are worthy.

Thanks


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> RG for you brother!!!


Me 2!


----------



## foxracer72

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Whoa Thanks guy's no has ever to my knowledge said anything negative about my pictures in public, I just worried about it and sometimes do buy a few.
> 
> I will post em when they are worthy.
> 
> Thanks


Please do, I would love to see them


----------



## Consigliere

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Diesel Unlimited dX, just got them in the mail yesterday from cigar.com. Picked them up for $65 they were on their "Box Bedlam" deal. The've been "resting" all night, can't wait to light one today.


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hey guys, I've been reading a lot about people using cat litter as a humidifying medium. Doubtless it works well, but looking at the photo of this cooler and litter begs me to question....

Is that litter "enhanced" with odor control agents or scent agents?

I've used litter in the past and have had problems with litters that contain other agents. I don't use it anymore, but I'd just add the caution to use only the clay-based litters least you suck the aroma from your sticks or worse yet, inadvertently "infuse" them with the beautiful scent of cat-ass.

Happy smokin'
PG

Oh yeah, one box Joya de Nicaragua Classico Consul in the Criollo wrapper...yummy!


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up some sticks to try for the first time:

llusione 888 - Churchill 
Macanudo Vintage '97 Maduro Perfecto 
Oliva Serie V - Double Robusto 
Oliva Serie G - Special G Maduro


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PadillaGuy said:


> Hey guys, I've been reading a lot about people using cat litter as a humidifying medium. Doubtless it works well, but looking at the photo of this cooler and litter begs me to question....
> 
> Is that litter "enhanced" with odor control agents or scent agents?
> 
> I've used litter in the past and have had problems with litters that contain other agents. I don't use it anymore, but I'd just add the caution to use only the clay-based litters least you suck the aroma from your sticks or worse yet, inadvertently "infuse" them with the beautiful scent of cat-ass.
> 
> Happy smokin'
> PG
> 
> Oh yeah, one box Joya de Nicaragua Classico Consul in the Criollo wrapper...yummy!


You want the unscented 100% silica crystal kitty litter.


----------



## tiger187126

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The blue crystals release humidity. It looks bad but you just have to read the ingredients.


----------



## zenbamboo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just ordered another box of JdN Antaño 1970 Gran Consul and a box of JdN Antaño Dark Corojo La Pesadilla. Both are 4 3/4x60. These are my ideal nub. :mrgreen:


----------



## johnmoss

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got my order yesterday from Cigar King. Took advantage of their 25% off five packs last weekend.

5 - Padron 1964 Exclusivo Maduro
5 - Padron 1964 Superior Maduro
5 - Padron 1964 Principe Maduro


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



zenbamboo said:


> I just ordered another box of JdN Antaño 1970 Gran Consul and a box of JdN Antaño Dark Corojo La Pesadilla. Both are 4 3/4x60. These are my ideal nub. :mrgreen:


I had my first one this past week and found it to be a great smoke. I think I had a buzz for a while after it though....:mrgreen:


----------



## gator_79

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just picked up 3 Anejo 48's.

I now have 9- 50's, 5- 77 "sharks" and 3- 48's. I would have picked up 2 more for an even 5 but these were the last 3. These are truely my favorite NC cigar, and it's nice to have a variety of sizes.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gator_79 said:


> I just picked up 3 Anejo 48's.
> 
> I now have 9- 50's, 5- 77 "sharks" and 3- 48's. I would have picked up 2 more for an even 5 but these were the last 3. These are truely my favorite NC cigar, and it's nice to have a variety of sizes.


Wow brother, that is a very nice stock of Anejos there!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Wow brother, that is a very nice stock of Anejos there!


That's what I thinking. It's always good to have more than 1 of the vitola so you don't feel bad smoking them.


----------



## Halofan

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I have been bad this week

Just picked up a box of these at the local B&M









Also bought x10 VSG Wizards on the forums this week.

Oh and x10 Italia Largo Tubos and x10 Brazilia Ipanima in route to me from Cigar bid. I think I need to lay low for a while... or invest in a coolador.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Halofan said:


> I have been bad this week
> 
> Just picked up a box of these at the local B&M
> 
> Also bought x10 VSG Wizards on the forums this week.
> 
> Oh and x10 Italia Largo Tubos and x10 Brazilia Ipanima in route to me from Cigar bid. I think I need to lay low for a while... or invest in a coolador.


Great minds think alike. 
Box of T52 Pigs

















5-er of Padron 1964 Exclusivo Maduro and 4 more Anejo Sharks


----------



## tiger187126

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Great minds think alike.
> Box of T52 Pigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-er of Padron 1964 Exclusivo Maduro and 4 more Anejo Sharks


Man just rub it in why don't you?!

On here flaunting your fancy cigars, looking down on everyone else and making us all feel bad.

Shame on you sir.
:laugh:


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tiger187126 said:


> Man just rub it in why don't you?!
> 
> On here flaunting your fancy cigars, looking down on everyone else and making us all feel bad.
> 
> Shame on you sir.
> :laugh:


Haha!!! I had to get some pigs... I used the only one I had in the pass!!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tiger187126 said:


> Man just rub it in why don't you?!
> 
> On here flaunting your fancy cigars, looking down on everyone else and making us all feel bad.
> 
> Shame on you sir.
> :laugh:


:bawling::bawling: I want some cigars.....:tape:

Nice pickups Erich  Those look delicious.

Halofan, I love the selection!!! Keep up the spending!


----------



## zenbamboo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I had my first one this past week and found it to be a great smoke. I think I had a buzz for a while after it though....:mrgreen:


IMHO it is the perfect after dinner cigar. In fact if I waddle away from a buffet, I find myself craving an Antaño for dessert.:banana:


----------



## Big Rick

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Did well on today's cigar excursion.

Box LP Flying Pigs
1/2 Box LP No. 9 Oscuro
2 God of Fire
2 AF Anejo # 49
1 AF Anejo # 55
Some Tats


----------



## Halofan

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> :bawling::bawling: I want some cigars.....:tape:
> 
> Nice pickups Erich  Those look delicious.
> 
> Halofan, I love the selection!!! Keep up the spending!


Haha you are a terribly great influence! I really hoping with my next check to pick up some 5 packs of Padron and Anejos, yet to try either, and been reading such amazing things about them. Will def be keeping my out for good prices.

Oh and Erich, you have great taste for sure (as you can see I would have made the exact same purchase if the price was right).


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Devil site got me for:

5- Perdomo Habano Maduro ($15)
10- Padilla Sampler ($31)

It's a "love/hate" relationship with the devil site. I love the prices, but I HATE all the great deals that are to be had! :banghead:


----------



## rdn6405

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

very true. i just get lazy when it comes to posting pics. I attempted to make a clock out of the box. It turned out ok but the hands are too small.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Halofan said:


> Haha you are a terribly great influence! I really hoping with my next check to pick up some 5 packs of Padron and Anejos, yet to try either, and been reading such amazing things about them. Will def be keeping my out for good prices.
> 
> Oh and Erich, you have great taste for sure (as you can see I would have made the exact same purchase if the price was right).


They will be worthwhile purchases without a doubt. Anejos is almost out of season, so you may have to do some searching. Padrons are well, padrons. Can never go wrong having a few in the humi.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered a box of Rockey Patel Juniors of cigar monster for 50 bucks.

As soon as another place is back in on their regular hours I'm getting 4 boxes of Dirty Rats and 4 boxes of Flying Pigs while I still can.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Bite Sized Brownies!!! Delicious!


----------



## sengjc

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

They look like...


----------



## DeeSkank

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



sengjc said:


> They look like...


heaven?


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Now I'm hungry...


----------



## sengjc

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DeeSkank said:


> heaven?


Hehehe...sure...


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

20 Padilla Achilles from cbid at less than half the sale price at CI.


----------



## Mr.Friday

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

"JESUS FUEGO!" DANG that was a nice little visit brother.



Big Rick said:


> Did well on today's cigar excursion.
> 
> Box LP Flying Pigs
> 1/2 Box LP No. 9 Oscuro
> 2 God of Fire
> 2 AF Anejo # 49
> 1 AF Anejo # 55
> Some Tats
> 
> View attachment 33634
> 
> 
> View attachment 33635


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bunch of opus x around 22 cigars, a box of flying pigs 9 and a box of skull & bones.


----------



## Halofan

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Bunch of opus x around 22 cigars, a box of flying pigs 9 and a box of skull & bones.


Some awesome smokes you picked up today, great find on the no. 9 pigs.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today I went nuts.

This morning I put in an order for:
2 boxes of Flying Pigs
2 boxes of Dirty Rats
A fiver of every type of Illusione Cigarking.com sells
A fiver of Avo No. 3
A box of their 10 year old Al Capone Churchill cigars.

Then I headed down to Taylor's in Long Beach to watch the game and bought:
Opus Fuente Fuente X x3
2006 God of Fire Churchill size or so (whichever does the non tubos)
Cain F
Hemmingway Short Story
Hemmingway Between The Lines x3
Padron 1926 Series
AF Anejo Shark
Oliva G Churchill
My Father
My Father Le Bijou
AF Flor Fina 8-5-8 Candella x2
Nub Habano x2
Tatiana Chocolate
A crystal ashtray for single 52 gauge or smaller cigars.

A small cedar box of 6 Oscuro La Flor Dominicana Ligero (delicious)
A tin of Padon Maduro Corticos
A pocket of 10 Al Capone's
A box of Davidoff La Pequita's or whatever they're called.

and 4 or 5 sticks I can't remember because I smoked em' during the game.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sh*t Jason You must have one of the larger collections here, I thought I bought a lot Jeez can't wait to see pictures Bro! Good Pick ups


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Sh*t Jason You must have one of the larger collections here, I thought I bought a lot Jeez can't wait to see pictures Bro! Good Pick ups


Well I already smoked the God of Fire, one of the Opus XXX, and I'm in the process of smoking the Tat Chocolate - so no promises on what pictures will be around - but I'll take them when the boxes arrive from CigarKing I guess?


----------



## Halofan

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Epic pick ups. Mind me asking what Taylor's is charging for the Sharks? Think I will swing by tomorrow if it is reasonable.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Here they are...

Crap I forgot to include the tins and what not - I'll put those in with the boxes when they arrive on Tuesday.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Halofan said:


> Epic pick ups. Mind me asking what Taylor's is charging for the Sharks? Think I will swing by tomorrow if it is reasonable.


Think it was around 21 bucks. Not half bad for how hard they are to come by. Cheapest I've found locally.

Oh and I picked up a nice Italian leather bound blank journal from Barnes and Nobles with some super glue to start glueing my bands into and writing review with on the cigars as i smoke them.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thanks Jason!

About the other question about the wood box ligeros, I have some but haven't found them online yet. very expensive for the little things very good though.


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gator_79 said:


> I just picked up 3 Anejo 48's.
> 
> I now have 9- 50's, 5- 77 "sharks" and 3- 48's. I would have picked up 2 more for an even 5 but these were the last 3. These are truely my favorite NC cigar, and it's nice to have a variety of sizes.


Nice collection you've got going there! I just grabbed three more 48's from Mike's too... I might go back for a few more singles as I'm having a hard time finding what I want now.... Wish they offered these more often even though they are probably not my "favorite" cigar, but they do age well...

Nice stuff!

PG


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Good Enough for me.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Good Enough for me.


:dr:dr:dr:tu


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Good Enough for me.


Nice! Let me know how the taste on those are. Did you know if you call up Cigar Inn they have all kinds of products not listed on the site that they'll let go? Stuff that's very rare and hard to come by.

I love me some Tats. Gotta get a box of those - but I've been on the fence until I see feedback.


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice pickup Veeral!!!


----------



## MoreBeer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Last night on cBid won a box of La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Churchills. (Nice cigar) Last Friday won ten Anejo 50's. Both will arrive Friday.

I don't buy much off cBid, only when I see something decent at a good price. And I thought I stopped buying for a while?


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up 10 Anejo Sharks that were buried at my B&M as well as a single CAO Gold Vintage and EP Carillo Edicion 2009.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5pk of Viaje Satori Zens from Bdog

and a box of AVO LE10s for $117 _shipped _from pipesandcigars.com


----------



## Rooster Rugburn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Oliva Serie V Maduro.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Picked up 10 Anejo Sharks that were buried at my B&M as well as a single CAO Gold Vintage and EP Carillo Edicion 2009.


Those look beautiful. I have a box of the 2009 le and you have to love the quality on those! Solid pickups Erich!


----------



## dmgizzo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack of Liga Privada T52 Belicosos


----------



## chu2

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Here they are...
> 
> Crap I forgot to include the tins and what not - I'll put those in with the boxes when they arrive on Tuesday.


I actually enjoy those candela 8-5-8's, too! I know a lot of people get put off by the flavor, but for me, it's something different.


----------



## Halofan

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Good day at the B&M










3x WOAM
1x WOAN
1x Anejo
1x Padron
1x LFD x2 ligero

Owner gifted me the graycliff expresso


----------



## php007

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Halofan said:


> Good day at the B&M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3x WOAM
> 1x WOAN
> 1x Anejo
> 1x Padron
> 1x LFD x2 ligero
> 
> Owner gifted me the graycliff expresso


Nice selection, let me guess it was Amar who gave you the Expresso shaggy.


----------



## Halofan

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sure was!


----------



## cedjunior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

These came in last week from the devil site










These came in today. I went a little LFD crazy, but they are one my regulars and are often out of stock where I buy them.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Man, those all look great! The DBL LIGEROS are the only stick I've ever had to put down early, as a result of feeling sick. Maybe I should revisit them. I had actually eaten a large meal prior to and was only drinking water. I've never had a cigar affect me like that before. They look delicious though!

Great score!



cedjunior said:


> These came in last week from the devil site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These came in today. I went a little LFD crazy, but they are one my regulars and are often out of stock where I buy them.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Incoming purchase pics, almost hit 1 grand on this one.

2 boxes of flying pigs
2 boxes of dirty rats
1 box of Al Capone Churchills (figured I'd try em', and if not it's a novelty/rare item)
Fiver of LP T52
Fiver of Illusione cg:4
Fiver of Illusione Epernay
Fiver of Illusione Cruzado
Fiver of Habana Leon Series 2000


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Incoming purchase pics, almost hit 1 grand on this one.
> 
> 2 boxes of flying pigs
> 2 boxes of dirty rats
> 1 box of Al Capone Churchills (figured I'd try em', and if not it's a novelty/rare item)
> Fiver of LP T52
> Fiver of Illusione cg:4
> Fiver of Illusione Epernay
> Fiver of Illusione Cruzado
> Fiver of Habana Leon Series 2000











:biggrin:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I can't wait to see the pictures on this purchase Jason. And try not to smoke them before you take it. 

Edit: Erich, I'm sure the pictures will more than make up for it...hopefully.:smash:


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well I just spent however long from when I last posted to taking all these shots of them stacked up nicely and orderly, but for some reason none of them are showing up.

So I'm going to retake them, but they're going to be dirty, messy, and you'll all like it.

EDIT: Nevermind I found them, uploading nooooow....it's like being teased at a strip club.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My photo skills suck


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Now, seeing as I've never had an Illusione. Which one of these should I smoke first?


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Smoke the blurry one. :boink:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I can't see some of them due to flash/glare but if you have an Epernay, buy some champagne and smoke that one!


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Buncha queens here, let me take em' out of the bag and take shots.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Buncha queens here, let me take em' out of the bag and take shots.


:noidea:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Buncha queens here, let me take em' out of the bag and take shots.


I do from time to time enjoy wearing a wig.

And I said if you have an Epernay SMOKE IT! I can't see what's in the boxes, all I see is white labels.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Two reaons the pictures came out bad..or three.

1. I have disabilities from being in the war and it's hard for me to not shake when I'm taking a picture because of the pain.

2. The labels on some of these are just too hard to take a picture of.

3. My digital camera is from the 90's.

The ones in the boxes are:
Flying Pig x24
Dirty Rat x24
Al Capone Longfiller Churchill x24

I got better pictures of everything else when I took them out of the bags, hopefully they'll suffice.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dude I was not saying anything about your pictures, you asked which Illusione to smoke first and I said if you have an Epernay smoke it, but I could not see which Illusione you had to be able to recommend one to you.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hopefully these are better:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

ONE JR ULTIMATE CABINET NO. 50 CIGAR. $6.00 bucks


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pick-up Jason. Smoke that Cruzado, those are nice!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Two reaons the pictures came out bad..or three.
> 
> 1. I have disabilities from being in the war and it's hard for me to not shake when I'm taking a picture because of the pain.
> 
> 2. The labels on some of these are just too hard to take a picture of.
> 
> 3. My digital camera is from the 90's.
> 
> The ones in the boxes are:
> Flying Pig x24
> Dirty Rat x24
> Al Capone Longfiller Churchill x24
> 
> I got better pictures of everything else when I took them out of the bags, hopefully they'll suffice.


Jason, 
There's no reason to get offended, we all know that it's a pain to take pictures of cigars, and very few of us are professional photographers. We were just saying that we couldn't tell what was there.. The second set showed much better.

With that said, I agree with Ray, smoke the Epernay!
:focus:


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I was going to say I wasn't offended and just busting balls but my internet. Dropped so now I'm posting from phone. I'm laid back it just doesn't come across on the net haha


----------



## Halofan

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

How do you like the Rat vs the Pig


----------



## Dread

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Jason my vote is for the CG4, its the perfect cigar to introduce you to Illusiones.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Smoke the blurry one. :boink:


I'll be at taylors around 1 today if you want to trade any of those special sticks I saw Sunday let me know


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Halofan said:


> How do you like the Rat vs the Pig


Rat has a lot more pepper, but comes in a perfect size for me.

Pig tastes a lot better, creamy, smooth - my kind of cigar - but I hate the size.

The rat is a little bit stronger of a cigar, they both have a medium/full profile - but the rat has a lot more pepper while the pig is more creamy and chocolatey.

If the pig came in a rat size I'd prefer it...I'd still have to go with a pig.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Dude I was not saying anything about your pictures, you asked which Illusione to smoke first and I said if you have an Epernay smoke it, but I could not see which Illusione you had to be able to recommend one to you.


That thing was smooth as hell and then BAM, the final third is PEPPER CITY. Caught me off guard for sure.

Can't wait to smoke the others after everything's rested.


----------



## Halofan

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Rat has a lot more pepper, but comes in a perfect size for me.
> 
> Pig tastes a lot better, creamy, smooth - my kind of cigar - but I hate the size.
> 
> The rat is a little bit stronger of a cigar, they both have a medium/full profile - but the rat has a lot more pepper while the pig is more creamy and chocolatey.
> 
> If the pig came in a rat size I'd prefer it...I'd still have to go with a pig.


Tried out a pig for the first time last night, hell of a smoke. I think I will have to hunt down some rats... every time I read this thread it results in me spending more money.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5-er of Viaje Satori Zen... These are such dark, beautiful cigars!


----------



## jswaykos

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This fiver of CAO Brazilia Gols showed at the office today... yum!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jswaykos said:


> This fiver of CAO Brazilia Gols showed at the office today... yum!


One of the first non-infused cigars I bought... They are good!


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> 5-er of Viaje Satori Zen... These are such dark, beautiful cigars!


Pretty Pretty Pretty!!!!!! I cant wait to smoke one!
Makes me want to post a pic of mine!!!


----------



## jswaykos

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> One of the first non-infused cigars I bought... They are good!


One of my favorites and I usually pick 'em up when they appear on the Monster or Jam. $15 for a five pack is essentially $60 a box!!


----------



## dmgizzo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Picked these up at my local B&M today, nice haul from a local source.


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*









Yep, my other cooler was getting lonely


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice David!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



eyesack said:


> Yep, my other cooler was getting lonely


From a new cooler owner, congrats!!


----------



## dmgizzo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I am on cooler number three myself Isaac LOL!!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hey Jason, what's the information on those Al Capone Cigars? I was thinking the cigarillos when you told me that but those aren't cigarillos haha! Definitely something I haven't run across before


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> From a new cooler owner, congrats!!


Hehe thank you!


dmgizzo said:


> I am on cooler number three myself Isaac LOL!!


:jaw: Wow! What are they all filled with, I wonder? lol! I was gonna have one cooler for my value-smokes and another for my good stuff/cc's.


donovanrichardson said:


> Hey Jason, what's the information on those Al Capone Cigars? I was thinking the cigarillos when you told me that but those aren't cigarillos haha! Definitely something I haven't run across before


I was wondering that, too. I didn't know that company made full-size cigars. Are they good? Do they flavor them, too?


----------



## dmgizzo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



> Wow! What are they all filled with, I wonder? lol! I was gonna have one cooler for my value-smokes and another for my good stuff/cc's.


I am a sucker for a good price on boxes, and boxes take up space quickly so my coolers are set up with boxes of smokes resting for just the right time. Plus I play in a lot of golf outings, lots of corporate entertaining etc. so I am always passing bunches of sticks out.

O yea, and my wife likes infused sticks so they get their own cooler LOL


----------



## cedjunior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



eyesack said:


> Yep, my other cooler was getting lonely


I was just looking at coolers on WM's website. I'm running out of room in my current 150 qt and I'm thinking about buying another, one for boxes and one for trays/singles.


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



cedjunior said:


> I was just looking at coolers on WM's website. I'm running out of room in my current 150 qt and I'm thinking about buying another, one for boxes and one for trays/singles.


You may want to look around C-List for an old fridge. I know some use them because they have excellent seals and have massive storage room lol. I'm hoping to source some Spanish Cedar to make myself some trays. The stuff just smells so damn good!


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Hey Jason, what's the information on those Al Capone Cigars? I was thinking the cigarillos when you told me that but those aren't cigarillos haha! Definitely something I haven't run across before


CigarKing.com is the only place that has em'.

Story goes Al Capone was going to start marketing long filler large cigars but scrapped it after making a few hundred prototype boxes.

Owner forgot about them in his humidor, ten years later he found them while cleaning up.

Cigarking.com bought them up and is selling them - cheap too - 30 bucks a box.

As far as whether they're 10 years aged, or what they taste like - I couldn't tell you yet.

I just figured for 30 bucks a box I couldn't go wrong, and the novelty of it alone was worth the money.


----------



## astripp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

CB-GAF5050
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto
BDL OF 20 (reg.$100)	1	$39.99	$39.99
CB-J6C5756
Diesel Unlimited d.X (beli)
BOX OF 20 (reg.$130)	1	$69.95	$69.95
JC-110125-24
La Perla Habana Rojo Belicoso [2/5]
10 CIGARS (reg.$72)	1	$27.50	$27.50
M-HMC07-10
SP-PROMO176
PROMO: Carlos Torano Trilogy Sampler
Web Order > $100	1	$0.00	$0.00
WS-110121-07
CAO L 'Anniv. Robusto CAM 10pk-bdl~
10 CIGARS (reg.$86.50)	1	$35.00	$35.00
WS-110121-08
CAO Lx2 Robusto 10pk-bdl~
10 CIGARS (reg.$71)	1	$37.50	$37.50
WS-110121-09
CAO America Potomac 10pk-bdl~
10 CIGARS (reg.$82)	1	$39.50	$39.50


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> CigarKing.com is the only place that has em'.
> 
> Story goes Al Capone was going to start marketing long filler large cigars but scrapped it after making a few hundred prototype boxes.
> 
> Owner forgot about them in his humidor, ten years later he found them while cleaning up.
> 
> Cigarking.com bought them up and is selling them - cheap too - 30 bucks a box.
> 
> As far as whether they're 10 years aged, or what they taste like - I couldn't tell you yet.
> 
> I just figured for 30 bucks a box I couldn't go wrong, and the novelty of it alone was worth the money.


Thanks Jason, that seems to be a ridiculously dirt cheap price on those for a box! Around $3 a stick?! Let us know how they are, I would love to try one if they are good, especially at that price!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Zen









Karma and Nirvana


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Todays thousand words...:doh:

:biggrin:


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Thanks Jason, that seems to be a ridiculously dirt cheap price on those for a box! Around $3 a stick?! Let us know how they are, I would love to try one if they are good, especially at that price!


I think your math is a little off lol. That comes to 1.60/stick shipped  even better! If I had a dedicated flavored humi, I'd grab some of these for friends that like them.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



eyesack said:


> I think your math is a little off lol. That comes to 1.60/stick shipped  even better! If I had a dedicated flavored humi, I'd grab some of these for friends that like them.


I'm not sure if they're flavored either, I'll post back after I smoke one.


----------



## Halofan

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



68 Lotus said:


> Todays thousand words...:doh:
> 
> :biggrin:


Nice selection, and great picture!


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The large Capones aren't flavored.

Probably as cheap as a cigar gets in terms of quality - but well worth the novelty if you're a fan of Al Capones. Now I've got a giant box to hang somewhere after I give all the sticks away - hahahaha.


----------



## Krioni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 5ers:

Vudu Robusto Maduros
Gurkha Sampler


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*









Taurus The Bulls-Rolled in 09 and smell awesome!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ah ha! So you bought them John! Very nice pickup!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just alot of Sharks all over the place.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

JEEEEEZ! Opus Sharks as well! BASTARD!

Nice pickup.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Reino said:


> Taurus The Bulls-Rolled in 09 and smell awesome!


I almost grabbed those, but held off. Now I regret it. lol
Nice pickup!


----------



## Oldmso54

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Just alot of Sharks all over the place.


WOW - do those look AWESOME! Enjoy, enjoy!


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Just alot of Sharks all over the place.


Jeeezus dude! Let me mail you an aquarium to store those suckers in!!! Where'd you pick all of them up from, V?


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Ah ha! So you bought them John! Very nice pickup!





Zfog said:


> I almost grabbed those, but held off. Now I regret it. lol
> Nice pickup!


Thanks guys and X Man for selling them! I have been wanting some of these for a while and jumped on it. Plus I am a Taurus also.
These are heavy dense sticks and the Opi aroma... mmmm mmmm good.


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

nice score as always Veeral.......or shall I say King Shark?

You wouldnt happen to be selling any of the Opi sharks would you?


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Came home and saw my mailbox full of mail, but no packages... I was a bit peeved... Just as I started to complain, I hear a knock on the door. I go and look and this is what I see...









Here were the purchases...
2 Oust Fans
2 BTL
3 Opus Sharks
3 Opus Love Affairs
5 Satori Zen
5 Satori Nirvana
5 Satori Karma


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Came home and saw my mailbox full of mail, but no packages... I was a bit peeved... Just as I started to complain, I hear a knock on the door. I go and look and this is what I see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here were the purchases...
> 2 Oust Fans
> 2 BTL
> 3 Opus Sharks
> 3 Opus Love Affairs
> 5 Satori Zen
> 5 Satori Nirvana
> 5 Satori Karma


I love getting tons of packages!


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> I love getting tons of packages!


 Especially when you score like that!!!!

Nice Erich!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

At least I know when I go to St Louis, there will be some awesome smokes available for me. They all look tempting Erich


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> At least I know when I go to St Louis, there will be some awesome smokes available for me. They all look tempting Erich


You better believe it... You can even have the leather chair. :drum:


----------



## VinCigars

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> CigarKing.com is the only place that has em'.
> 
> Story goes Al Capone was going to start marketing long filler large cigars but scrapped it after making a few hundred prototype boxes.
> 
> Owner forgot about them in his humidor, ten years later he found them while cleaning up.
> 
> Cigarking.com bought them up and is selling them - cheap too - 30 bucks a box.
> 
> As far as whether they're 10 years aged, or what they taste like - I couldn't tell you yet.
> 
> I just figured for 30 bucks a box I couldn't go wrong, and the novelty of it alone was worth the money.


 Al Capone are pretty good for the price. I got a few in a Halloween sampler few months back from cigar King and liked them. And they are not flavored.


----------



## dmgizzo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well done Erich, John and Veeral, that's some serious puffing pleasure you folks have there.

Smoke em in good health!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Reino said:


> Taurus The Bulls-Rolled in 09 and smell awesome!


Such a delicious purchase John, gotta love them Opus!


----------



## baderjkbr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I love them sharks. I haven't even seen the Taurus yet. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

It's really, really nice finally having a B&M in my podunk little town. :bounce:










El Triunfador #3
Tatuaje 7th 
Tatuaje Reserva J21
Illusione 4/2g
Epernay Le Elegance
Hemingway Classic Maduro

And I'll finally be able to enjoy an Anejo like our very own Mr. Veeral Fuente... I popped my Anejo cherry with a #46!

Did I mention how incredibly awesome it is to have a B&M that isn't an hour away, and one that actually stocks something other than Macanudos? :banana:


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> It's really, really nice finally having a B&M in my podunk little town. :bounce:
> 
> El Triunfador #3
> Tatuaje 7th
> Tatuaje Reserva J21
> Illusione 4/2g
> Epernay Le Elegance
> Hemingway Classic Maduro
> 
> And I'll finally be able to enjoy an Anejo like our very own Mr. Veeral Fuente... I popped my Anejo cherry with a #46!
> 
> Did I mention how incredibly awesome it is to have a B&M that isn't an hour away, and one that actually stocks something other than Macanudos? :banana:


Andy! I'm glad to see you around my man, hadn't seen you on in a couple days!

Man, that IS nice to have a good B&M close by and clearly you took good advantage of that haha! Great looking sticks, all solid choices, and glad to see you got an Anejo my man!


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Andy! I'm glad to see you around my man, hadn't seen you on in a couple days!
> 
> Man, that IS nice to have a good B&M close by and clearly you took good advantage of that haha! Great looking sticks, all solid choices, and glad to see you got an Anejo my man!


You should see what I passed over... Opus, Liga Privadas, limited-run LFDs, EP short-runs, anything you can imagine. Thankfully there's no rush, now I don't have to snag things that I don't really need just because I find them in stock online.

This is a game changer! :rockon:


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> You should see what I passed over... Opus, Liga Privadas, limited-run LFDs, EP short-runs, anything you can imagine. Thankfully there's no rush, now I don't have to snag things that I don't really need just because I find them in stock online.
> 
> This is a game changer! :rockon:


Exactly man! I wish I could make a monthly B&M run just for singles mainly, it would be so much better. Sounds like you need to go back next week for some of those cigars you pased up haha! Snatch up a couple Liga and LFDs!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> You should see what I passed over... Opus, Liga Privadas, limited-run LFDs, EP short-runs, anything you can imagine. Thankfully there's no rush, now I don't have to snag things that I don't really need just because I find them in stock online.
> 
> This is a game changer! :rockon:


Nice selection there Andrew! Let me know how the #46 smokes  Enjoy it brother, you're very deserving of that and all the other smokes


----------



## sidejob

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This is my latest.


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

7 Tat Dracs
2 Tat Boris
2 Viaje Skull and Bones "?"


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a box of Rocky Patel Junior Connecticuts in today - noth'n that special.

Some new pipe tobacco too.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



sidejob said:


> This is my latest.


Those cigars look awesome Frank!


----------



## alaskasmoke

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a box of Graycliff 1666 from cigarbid.com along with a 10-pack of Gurkha Legends.

Can't wait.


----------



## Bleedingme

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just purchased the KriVen (Kristoff, vengeance) sampler from CigarMonster. 
Comes with 
1 Kristoff Criollo Robusto Natural (5 1/2 x 54) 
1 Kristoff Ligero Robusto Maduro (5 1/2 x 54) 
1 Kristoff Ligero Robusto Natural (5 1/2 x 54) 
1 Kristoff Robusto Maduro (5 1/2 x 54) 
1 Vengeance Mad Ligero Robusto Maduro (5 1/2 x 50) 
1 Vengeance Series 98 Robusto Natural (5 1/2 x 50)

For 19.95 not too bad of a deal I suppose, especially because I'm a Kristoff fan. Any thoughts?


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Bleedingme said:


> Just purchased the KriVen (Kristoff, vengeance) sampler from CigarMonster.
> Comes with
> 1 Kristoff Criollo Robusto Natural (5 1/2 x 54)
> 1 Kristoff Ligero Robusto Maduro (5 1/2 x 54)
> 1 Kristoff Ligero Robusto Natural (5 1/2 x 54)
> 1 Kristoff Robusto Maduro (5 1/2 x 54)
> 1 Vengeance Mad Ligero Robusto Maduro (5 1/2 x 50)
> 1 Vengeance Series 98 Robusto Natural (5 1/2 x 50)
> 
> For 19.95 not too bad of a deal I suppose, especially because I'm a Kristoff fan. Any thoughts?


Good price. I've heard great things about Kristoff - haven't had a chance to try one yet.


----------



## boxer757

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a little trigger happy this afternoon. I'm blaming the JAM...

20 Arganese Toro Maduro
20 Arganese Toro Nicaraguan
20 Chateau Real Gran Templar
25 Pinar Del Rio Toro Oscuro
10 Pinar Del Rio Habano SG Torpedo
10 Diesel Unlimited d.7
15 Assorted - Best of Pepin Sampler
:cb


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Such a delicious purchase John, gotta love them Opus!


Thanks,
I have one opus from 09 a Toast, but those Bulls just reek with Opi aroma!
I swear my mouth is watering just thinking about them.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Latest purchase from CBID:

5- Perdomo Habano Maduro Toros
10 stick Padilla Sampler
Colibri Wellington Lighter (soft flame- not arrived yet)

Trade (Thx Mike!)
3- My Father Limited Editions
1- Diesel Shorty
1- Alec Bradley Tempus
1- CAO Brazilla
1- Oliva G


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Received a box of Viaje Skull and Bones "?" and an 03 50 cab of Le Hoyo Des Dieux today.


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Son Of Thor said:


> Received a box of Viaje Skull and Bones "?" and an 03 50 cab of Le Hoyo Des Dieux today.


Nice score but why the ? on the S&B.
03 50 cab, well I have no experience there but I am sure they have to be a sweet score!

my little arrival today......


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pick up there John. The "?" is the second release of the skull and bones


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Son Of Thor said:


> Nice pick up there John. The "?" is the second release of the skull and bones


thanks and thanks for the schooling on the S&B's.


----------



## orca99usa

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Flight sampler of Oliva Serie V.


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> Latest purchase from CBID:
> 
> 5- Perdomo Habano Maduro Toros
> 10 stick Padilla Sampler
> Colibri Wellington Lighter (soft flame- not arrived yet)
> 
> Trade (Thx Mike!)
> 3- My Father Limited Editions
> 1- Diesel Shorty
> 1- Alec Bradley Tempus
> 1- CAO Brazilla
> 1- Oliva G


Blake, I hope you have better luck with your Colibri than I had with mine. It's a soft flame so I think it will be OK.


----------



## BDog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Reino said:


> Nice score but why the ? on the S&B.
> 03 50 cab, well I have no experience there but I am sure they have to be a sweet score!
> 
> my little arrival today......


Agggh! I need those piggies!  Sweet score!


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BDog said:


> Agggh! I need those piggies!  Sweet score!


Thanks man, those are my first #9 piggies, I'm excited!!!!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Reino said:


> Thanks man, those are my first #9 piggies, I'm excited!!!!


Very nice catch John. Envious


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Very nice catch John. Envious


Wow really????? My envy for you way out weighs yours for me!
Your a Great Brother and role model for the forums! :hand:


----------



## Scott W.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Reino said:


> Wow really????? My envy for you way out weighs yours for me!
> *Your a Great Brother and role model for the forums!* :hand:


 Let's not get crazy here, it's just Veeral.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



scottw said:


> Let's not get crazy here, it's just Veeral.


LOL!!!
:typing: Man, I wish I was that tough behind the keyboard....:fencing:


----------



## astripp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I stopped by a B&M to kill time before a coffee date, and they had great prices on AF's, so picked up 2 Arturo Fuente Queen B's, 2 Hemmingway Signature, 2 Opus X Reserve D'Chateau.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Abe,

I will post some pics and thoughts about it once I receive it. Either way, I got it off the devil site for $19, as opposed to retail of $65.

We shall see.....



fivespdcat said:


> Blake, I hope you have better luck with your Colibri than I had with mine. It's a soft flame so I think it will be OK.


----------



## CardinalsFan

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Boxes Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970, 1 Box A.F. Short Story


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



astripp said:


> I stopped by a B&M to kill time before a coffee date, and they had great prices on AF's, so picked up 2 Arturo Fuente Queen B's, 2 Hemmingway Signature, 2 Opus X Reserve D'Chateau.


I would have skipped the date and smoked those cigars! Very nice choices!



CardinalsFan said:


> 2 Boxes Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970, 1 Box A.F. Short Story


Ever since I smoked the Antano last week or so, my eyes are set on getting a box. Good stuff David


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got in a 100 ct. of the junior sized Oliva G Cameroon's...little 6 pack tins.

Didn't even know they existed until searching around on the internet - great to have a tin of them on hand wherever I go though! They actually taste like a real cigar haha.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of AVO LE10 with free travel humi.


----------



## php007

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thebayratt said:


> Box of AVO LE10 with free travel humi.


Nice, you will love the LE 10's.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thebayratt said:


> Box of AVO LE10 with free travel humi.


Where'd you pick those guys up? Any leads on 80's too?


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just put in an order for two boxes of LE10's, a fiver of Avo Classic Pyramides, and a fiver of Cain F Torpedo's.


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up this sweet deal from CI for $40:


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Just put in an order for two boxes of LE10's, a fiver of Avo Classic Pyramides, and a fiver of Cain F Torpedo's.


I would LOVE to see your humis.


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice score on the LE's and Shawn with LE's and a case, the monte's and lotus. nice stuff

I got a BBMF, dont know until Monday if it is a N or M, we all know what I am hoping for, and a 1 in 22 chance at the Fuente Charity Humi they came in.
2 AF Cuban Belicoso's
2 Hemi Rosado's
2 Cain F Nubs


----------



## bodia

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 opus power rangers
2 lfd chisels
1 winston churchill chequer


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My "Colibri Wellington" soft flame lighter finally arrived. Retails for $59 and I got it from the Devil site for $19! It looks great and feels really good in the hand. The flint mechanism is very natural. Really impressed/happy with it so far; however, I've heard mixed emotions about Colibri. We shall see....


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Reino said:


> Nice score on the LE's and Shawn with LE's and a case, the monte's and lotus. nice stuff
> 
> I got a BBMF, dont know until Monday if it is a N or M, we all know what I am hoping for, and a 1 in 22 chance at the Fuente Charity Humi they came in.
> 2 AF Cuban Belicoso's
> 2 Hemi Rosado's
> 2 Cain F Nubs


Got my fingers crossed for you. Good luck scoring that charity box!


----------



## Hatattack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A Cohiba and a white label Monte Cristo, brand hog I know. :first:


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got a 70 qt coleman cooler from Amazon today. Gotta get the "new cooler smell" out of it and then get some KL and boxes in there and get it up to RH. Can't wait, I'm sick of screwing around with the humi.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ktblunden said:


> Just got a 70 qt coleman cooler from Amazon today. Gotta get the "new cooler smell" out of it and then get some KL and boxes in there and get it up to RH. Can't wait, I'm sick of screwing around with the humi.


 The newspaper trick works great at getting the smell out. Scrunch up enough newspaper to fill the cooler and keep it closed for 12-24 hours. Voila, smell gone.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ktblunden said:


> Just got a 70 qt coleman cooler from Amazon today. Gotta get the "new cooler smell" out of it and then get some KL and boxes in there and get it up to RH. Can't wait, I'm sick of screwing around with the humi.


Glad to hear it brother!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A few more treats. More coming.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Good stuff Dave I love it!!!


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> The newspaper trick works great at getting the smell out. Scrunch up enough newspaper to fill the cooler and keep it closed for 12-24 hours. Voila, smell gone.


Yep, saw that in your thread about your cooler. I do plan on doing that, just need to go buy a paper since I don't subscribe anymore.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> A few more treats. More coming.


Dave I used to like you, thought you were a cool cat and now you post more Skull&Bones....I don't like you very much anymore

:grouphug: GREAT Pickups brother! ENJOY :first:


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> A few more treats. More coming.


Do you ever send Opus Sharks out to Disabled Veterans, hehe. opcorn:


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Dave I used to like you, thought you were a cool cat and now you post more Skull&Bones....I don't like you very much anymore
> 
> :grouphug: GREAT Pickups brother! ENJOY :first:


I only showed one box bro


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Do you ever send Opus Sharks out to Disabled Veterans, hehe. opcorn:


Yeah sure I would but only to ones with less money than me  :usa:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> I only showed one box bro


I may ship myself inside the box with all the baggies next week and sneak attack that humidor


----------



## Mr.Friday

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dirytblacksocks. You are my hero. Every time you order something it is something off my "want to smoke" list. Where did you score those Skull and Bones?

Semper Fi,
Mr. Friday


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> I may ship myself inside the box with all the baggies next week and sneak attack that humidor


I said before everyone welcome to visit and smoke anything they want, to bad you guy's are so far away.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Yeah sure I would but only to ones with less money than me  :usa:


I promise I'm normally broke - we just got our student loans this month and I went nuts 

Usually we live paycheck to paycheck and have to get family to help us out with food.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Mr.Friday said:


> Dirytblacksocks. You are my hero. Every time you order something it is something off my "want to smoke" list. Where did you score those Skull and Bones?
> 
> Semper Fi,
> Mr. Friday


Those aren't my Skull and Bones. I haven't ever found a place to get them.

Top of my list on sticks to find are:
Skull and Bones
Opus Sharks
Avo 80th

Can't find affordable boxes of any.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> A few more treats. More coming.


Dave, I love the cigars! What cigars are in the bubble wrap?


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Those aren't my Skull and Bones. I haven't ever found a place to get them.
> 
> Top of my list on sticks to find are:
> Skull and Bones
> Opus Sharks
> Avo 80th
> 
> Can't find affordable boxes of any.


I paid 280 for the skulls about what I paid for my first box and about the max for me, the best price I saw and it was from a WTS add from a BOTH the sharks were from a store I was just dumb lucky a brother pm'ed me the name the rest are just regular opus mixtures.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Dave, I love the cigars! What cigars are in the bubble wrap?


Short stories from the monster. A pretty decent cheaper Fuentes.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> I paid 280 for the skulls about what I paid for my first box and about the max for me, the best price I saw and it was from a WTS add from a BOTH the sharks were from a store I was just dumb lucky a brother pm'ed me the name the rest are just regular opus mixtures.


Well maybe when I'm back into normal cash mode (as of now I am) and running low on cigars I'll throw you a PM and see if I can score some sticks.


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pick ups Dave! I just got a box of skull and bones in yesterday. I also got a couple of singles in a trade this week too. I'm looking forward to trying them out, since I really liked the daisy cutters.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Well maybe when I'm back into normal cash mode (as of now I am) and running low on cigars I'll throw you a PM and see if I can score some sticks.


Once you put your time in here other "doors" open up. These will still be popping up here and there in the WTS section I am sure.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Son Of Thor said:


> Nice pick ups Dave! I just got a box of skull and bones in yesterday. I also got a couple of singles in a trade this week too. I'm looking forward to trying them out, since I really liked the daisy cutters.


From Mike? They are pretty good not much difference that I can tell from the first release. Good going Bro!


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> Once you put your time in here other "doors" open up. These will still be popping up here and there in the WTS section I am sure.


right now ****** door is pissing me off and beyond late with slow responses. :mad2:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> Once you put your time in here other "doors" open up. These will still be popping up here and there in the WTS section I am sure.


+1 Patience. :music:


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yeah I got them from Mike. Good to hear they are like the first releases.



smelvis said:


> From Mike? They are pretty good not much difference that I can tell from the first release. Good going Bro!


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> right now ******* door is pissing me off and beyond late with slow responses. :mad2:


Careful. Can't talk about that here.:tape2:


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Someone is going to get their hand slapped... :doh:


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> Careful. Can't talk about that here.:tape2:


Edit it if ya will please, I fixed mine 

Slip of the mind.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Son Of Thor said:


> Yeah I got them from Mike. Good to hear they are like the first releases.


So you beat me by a hair brother. You gotta move fast on these thing.


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yeah thats true. I thought I had missed them too, but he had 3 boxes of them.



smelvis said:


> So you beat me by a hair brother. You gotta move fast on these thing.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Edit it if ya will please, I fixed mine
> 
> Slip of the mind.


shoot. just missed the edit window. mod help please?


----------



## CPJim

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

LFD Box Press III
WOAM
Viaje Oro


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Where'd you pick those guys up? Any leads on 80's too?


AVO Limited Edition 2010 (Box of 10) with Free AVO Travel Humidor


----------



## Halofan

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thebayratt said:


> AVO Limited Edition 2010 (Box of 10) with Free AVO Travel Humidor


Great deal, nice pick up


----------



## Kampaigner

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just waiting on a box of Short Storys, and some Kuba Kuba's. Can't wait to light up a short story. /drool


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped by the B&M today for a Fuente event. I bought a box of Chateau Fuente Rothschild Maduros, a couple of Anejos, and a Short Story. I got 4 Spanish Lonsdales and 4 Rothschild Maduros as freebies for my purchase. Not a bad deal overall.




























Only 3 Rothschilds are pictured since I smoked one at the B&M. :smoke:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Awesome Ken! I like the chateau fuente, especially in maduro!


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Awesome Ken! I like the chateau fuente, especially in maduro!


Thanks Veeral. I figured the Chateau Fuente box was the way to go since no matter which box you bought, you got 7 freebies and they were one of the better deals in the shop.


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thanks Todd!!!








A shark, A 46, WOAM,FF, Love Affair








Karma,Holidays,Summer Torpedo,Phantom








Puff Math, buy 10 get 12!! Short Story and a Toritos!!

Thanks Todd!!!!!!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dang John! Those are some awesome pickups my man! Gotta love that Puff math too! Those Viajes look delicious as well as the WOAM and who can complain about a Shark and an Opus!


----------



## Bleedingme

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Reino said:


> Thanks Todd!!!
> A shark, A 46, WOAM,FF, Love Affair


John did you pick those up from a B&M or online? I've been trying to find some good AF to try but I dont want to pay $20 a stick.


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Dang John! Those are some awesome pickups my man! Gotta love that Puff math too! Those Viajes look delicious as well as the WOAM and who can complain about a Shark and an Opus!


I am happy, it was a nice pick up. Smoking the Holiday blend now, quite nice, it is my first Viaje. Never go wrong with a WOAM, and the Love Affair.



Bleedingme said:


> John did you pick those up from a B&M or online? I've been trying to find some good AF to try but I dont want to pay $20 a stick.


Picked them up here on Puff, WTS.
Ol Times is a member here, great people
Oltimes Cigars - Casselberry, FL and
Tampa Sweethearts
Fuente Cigars - Tampa Sweethearts Cigar Company - Don Carlos Cigars Fuente Hemingway Cigars Short Story Montesino Cigars Flor De Ybor City Cigars Casa Cuba Cigars Tampa Bay Cigars Cuban Cigars


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Grabbed some aged Hoyos and a '94 Black Pearl Maduro


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

John, once again, very nice purchases. Your humidor must look very cool! Ptreed is a very fair guy, wouldn't hesitate to deal with him, ever.

Shawn, those hoyas definitely look aged! Nice


----------



## Hemsworth

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'm just starting to build my collection. For a good, cheap smoke I just ordered a bundle of Flor De Oliva Original Churchill and a 4 pack of Padron 2000 Natural.

On Friday I picked up a 10 pack of CAO Italia Ciao and an AF Hemingway Signature.

Man, there are some good deals to be had out there. Slippery slope indeed.


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thanks, humi's are looking good thanks to all the great people here!!!! 
What an Experience the last 2 months.
Ptreed is a great guy. He met me this morning with more than expected.

Shawn, Hoya's look beautiful and the BPM. Enjoy!


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Ptreed is a very fair guy, wouldn't hesitate to deal with him, ever.


+1 on this!!!:yo:


----------



## Vicini

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went to Taylor's in Long Beach yesterday. I smoked a Hemmingway Signature Maduro there and grabbed a Room 101 to take home. Wasn't too impressed with their pricing but the lounge was beautiful.


----------



## Vicini

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ktblunden said:


> Went to Taylor's in Long Beach yesterday. I smoked a Hemmingway Signature Maduro there and grabbed a Room 101 to take home. Wasn't too impressed with their pricing but the lounge was beautiful.


yeah as with most places in this area prices are a bit high but it defiantly is a nice place to sit and have a smoke


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Great stuff Veeral, have you tried one yet?


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I would have smoked one before even going in my house


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I plan on trying one tonight at the shop.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> I plan on trying one tonight at the shop.


Look at me, I'm cool, I'm Chris! haha
Let us know how they are brother!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> Look at me, I'm cool, I'm Chris! haha
> Let us know how they are brother!


LOL. :rofl:Chris, let me know how it is. Mine have been resting for a few days perhaps I can smoke one...


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

tough crowd


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Max_Power said:


> tough crowd


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

:sorry: :sorry: :sorry: :sorry: :sorry:


----------



## CopGTP

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Here's my latest:

Pic is cut off for some reason  But it's two of each:

2007, 2009 and 2010 The Griffin's special edition

can't WAIT to get them lit up! Going to give each a couple week to relax in the cooler.


----------



## BDog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


>


Drool!!! The fabled White Label Projects in all their glory!


----------



## RGRTim

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

bundle of Texas gold lonsdale from finck cigar.


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

So I'm searchin around fer a Ipad app to store me reviews & stuff!....And low an behold...There is one!...

After lookin at the snapshots I say YEP! that'll do it! and I go's ahead an spend a bunch and download!..

But NOoooo! :doh: I gotta log in ta use it!? :doh:

I should git me a RG upgrade just fer the download! :lol:


----------



## ignite223

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Opus X XXX


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got these in on Saturday from Jason (fuente squiggly fuente). Thanks again for the great smokes.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jbrown287 said:


> Got these in on Saturday from Jason (fuente squiggly fuente). Thanks again for the great smokes.]


My gosh, that is a picture of beauty! Such a solid group of cigars, that would be my dream bundle haha!


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I know, I may have to fire that Padron up after dinner. It will be my first and I'm a little excited. Had one other but sent it out in the christmas box.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jbrown287 said:


> I know, I may have to fire that Padron up after dinner. It will be my first and I'm a little excited. Had one other but sent it out in the christmas box.


Enjoy it my man! I would love to get my hands on a couple someday in the future, I continually here great things about that Padron being a mindblowing smoke!


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just received these from one of our lovely vendors...


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



KcJason1 said:


> Just received these from one of our lovely vendors...


:kicknuts:

I'm jealous!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I think it's almost all done now.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> I think it's almost all done now.


I ALWAYS love your shopping list Dave, looking gorgeous as always, dang!


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I almost dont want to post this because the memory card for my camera is at work, but

1 bundle & 10 singles viaje white label project.

And 1 single illusione mk


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> I almost dont want to post this because the memory card for my camera is at work, but
> 
> 1 bundle & 10 singles viaje white label project.
> 
> And 1 single illusione mk


Thanks Donovan!

Chris that's a nice pick up, have you tried one yet?


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Thanks Donovan!
> 
> Chris that's a nice pick up, have you tried one yet?


So far I've only tried the mk. It's awesome. Lol.

Haven't tried the white label yet. Looking forward to one this weekend. They sure do smell amazing tho.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hey Dave. Are you done yet? LOL. Simply ridiculous. We want more!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Hey Dave. Are you done yet? LOL. Simply ridiculous. We want more!


Naw I guess not, are we ever really done, I saw them on sale and well WTH man.

One of you guy's needs to smoke a white label. I couldn't stand it myself


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Naw I guess not, are we ever really done, I saw them on sale and well WTH man.
> 
> One of you guy's needs to smoke a white label. I couldn't stand it myself


If I could light one up in my living room, I would do it right now, but, no dice.:sorry:


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> If I could light one up in my living room, I would do it right now, but, no dice.:sorry:


No worries, I can and sometimes forget not everyone can. Enjoy when you do and let us know how they are!

Thanks


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Since I know this thread is useless without pics, here are some. Please excuse the shoddy phone pics.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> Since I know this thread is useless without pics, here are some. Please excuse the shoddy phone pics.


Absolutely gorgeous Chris, these look really good, definitely curious about them!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn Chris! I wish I had some!!!!


----------



## Gambino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thats stacked up chris.

I cant wait till It is my turn to order boxes of 1 kind of cigar. Right now its just multiple to get the pallet ready.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Looking good Chris!


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Good stuff Chris, your killing me with the awesome pick-ups gentlemen!


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped at a shop on Saturday with my son for his birthday smoke. I picked up a Rocky Patel Valdedor (NRA release) 'cause it looked interesting. He picked a J. Fuego 777 - Zero. Didn't get to smoking them yet 'cause it's so freakin' cold up here... oh well, better with age.

I also grabbed a pair of H. Upmann Sungrown corona that were on sale. Just out of curiosity...

Pics of stuff coming soon....

Good smokin'
PG


----------



## txemtp69

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just got in 2 boxes of 5 Vegas Tripple A (never had it but heard so many good things) and a box of Blue Label to try as a cheap EDS. I got one box of the AAA on Cbid and forgot I had won it and ordered the 2nd from CI... oh well such is my luck lol!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Chris,

Have you smoked any yet? I have several Summerfest's in the humidor and curious how they compare.



Max_Power said:


> Since I know this thread is useless without pics, here are some. Please excuse the shoddy phone pics.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some pictures of the group buy:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dang V! Have you smoked a Holiday Blend or a WLP yet? Definitely curious about both of them!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Dang V! Have you smoked a Holiday Blend or a WLP yet? Definitely curious about both of them!


Looks like I have no choice now! LOL.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Looks like I have no choice now! LOL.


Haha sounds good Veeral, let us know my man! I'll be curious to see what some of the people in your group buy will think as well. Just the names "Holiday Blend" and "Summerfest" and "White Label Project" SOUND delicious for some reason haha


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

*Veeral Hats off to you Sir ,nice pickup*


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Did not expect to pop my cherry twice today.......
My first Opi M and my first Lancero ever bought. I figured this should be the way to pop it since I am all read up on how to smoke a Lancero!
and a few Cain F 464' Nub's








my 400 post to....wooo hooo


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A couple Ashton Monarchs--even though I had an abused stick that blew up..it was good and worth another.

A bolivar...I have :noidea: Same with the EL Rey Del Mundo :noidea:

....But one of um.... I'm gonna find out in a few minutes by the BBQ! :biggrin:


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Reino those are some beauties you got there!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

That Opus looks amazing, I have never seen that one before, I am jealous.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> That Opus looks amazing, I have never seen that one before, I am jealous.


John has been pulling off some incredibly mouth watering purchases lately. Don't know how he does it! Awesome John.


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I had a one in 22 shot a Maddy. 11 M's and 11 N's. B&M sold tickets and I drew a M!!!!! 
I have a 1 in 22 shot at the Fuente Humi Sunday at the Super Bowl.
It was pretty cool looking at a box of BBMF's. Should have taken a pic.
Bought 5 squares also for store credit. Pretty cool deal.


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> John has been pulling off some incredibly mouth watering purchases lately. Don't know how he does it! Awesome John.


see above Veeral..... just got lucky.


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I ended up in the area near my B&M yesterday and just had to stop in. Grabbed a couple Tatuaje 7th Reservas.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ktblunden said:


> I ended up in the area near my B&M yesterday and just had to stop in. Grabbed a couple Tatuaje 7th Reservas.


Haven't tried these yet Kevin. I've heard very nice things about them!


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Haven't tried these yet Kevin. I've heard very nice things about them!


I wasn't a big fan, but I seem to be in the minority with that one.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ktblunden said:


> I ended up in the area near my B&M yesterday and just had to stop in. Grabbed a couple Tatuaje 7th Reservas.


These are wonderful.:banana:

Similar to the petite cazadores in a nice bigger size. They don't taste quite as good to me, but I still enjoy them very much.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> These are wonderful.:banana:
> 
> Similar to the petite cazadores in a nice bigger size. They don't taste quite as good to me, but I still enjoy them very much.


See I'm the minority :lalala:

Hey Chris check your post count :decision:


----------



## S.P>

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just received a mazo of Padilla Hybrid Maduros. Hopefully they are good. Paid under $40 with shipping for a 20 pack. Even if they aren't that great, the price still is.


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'll post a pic later!.....

I just stopped in for some hydro packs...:doh:...but thanks to this forum and all these damn pics and talk about this stick and that stick...I left the B&M with the normal buy 3 get one free! :faint:

The list topper..
OpusX Lost City Piramide :faint:

Camacho 10 anniversary torpedo 
CAO La Traviata Favorito
Acid Cold Infusion

...and a cedar AVO box

I'm starting to hate goin to town :wink:


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

sweet pickups Bob!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2- Dirty Rats
1- La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor


----------



## jswaykos

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Since Friday I've picked up a five pack of Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970s (Gran Consul) and a bundle of Gran Habano Vintage 2002s.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jswaykos said:


> Since Friday I've picked up a five pack of Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970s (Gran Consul) and a bundle of Gran Habano Vintage 2002s.


I've to get on the train with those GH Vintage 2002s, I constantly keep seeing it pop up being a quality smoke!


----------



## jswaykos

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> I've to get on the train with those GH Vintage 2002s, I constantly keep seeing it pop up being a quality smoke!


I haven't tried any but I've yet to read a single bad thing about them, especially for the price point. Sounds like a perfect golf course cigar. Flavorful, but cheap enough that I won't feel bad overlooking some of the subtleties because of other distractions. Plus, it's got, like, 85 different bands on it, so it LOOKS way more expensive than it is!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jswaykos said:


> I haven't tried any but I've yet to read a single bad thing about them, especially for the price point. Sounds like a perfect golf course cigar. Flavorful, but cheap enough that I won't feel bad overlooking some of the subtleties because of other distractions. Plus, it's got, like, 85 different bands on it, so it LOOKS way more expensive than it is!


Haha love the concept! Yeah for the price point, I've also heard some great things and it's incredibly affordable. I might have to try and score a fiver because I am packed to the brim with cigars at this point haha!

Definitely looking forward to how you like them Joe!


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> I've to get on the train with those GH Vintage 2002s, I constantly keep seeing it pop up being a quality smoke!


I got 1 as a HH a week or 2 ago, guess i'll test drive it tonight!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Reino said:


> I got 1 as a HH a week or 2 ago, guess i'll test drive it tonight!


I've got to ask, what is an HH? total newb here!

And definitely go for it! I know Ray swears by them and I definitely need to pick a few robustos up. I've been leaning towards robustos a lot more because I don't like committing to a two hour smoke!


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

hitch hiker


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Reino said:


> hitch hiker


I had a feeling that's what it might be, thanks my man! lol


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> I had a feeling that's what it might be, thanks my man! lol


 NP.
I have been a robusto/toro smoker also. I have a hard time with 2 hours to unless I am at a bar or chilling outside when it is warm.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Reino said:


> NP.
> I have been a robusto/toro smoker also. I have a hard time with 2 hours to unless I am at a bar or chilling outside when it is warm.


Exactly John! I love a toro but have been becoming fond of coronas with that slightly smaller RG. I am looking forward to firing up a Shark or nice Churchill when it warms up and I can just sit outside in the evening or early afternoon, I really hope to pick up my smoking schedule when it warms up and summer time.

I barely get one a week in as it is right now!


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Exactly John! I love a toro but have been becoming fond of coronas with that slightly smaller RG. I am looking forward to firing up a Shark or nice Churchill when it warms up and I can just sit outside in the evening or early afternoon, I really hope to pick up my smoking schedule when it warms up and summer time.
> 
> I barely get one a week in as it is right now!


You need to grow a pair and get out there in the cold!!!!! j/k
One a week, you need to pick it up son! =)


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Reino said:


> You need to grow a pair and get out there in the cold!!!!! j/k
> One a week, you need to pick it up son! =)


You're telling me brother! It's usually a Friday afternoon deal in these cold months at a friend's house but sometimes, it's not too brutal to brave a bowl of pipe tobacco in a friend's garage.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The Devil site plus a local B&M. Good stuff. Down side, another game of tetris. Upside... tasty treats.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> The Devil site plus a local B&M. Good stuff. Down side, another game of tetris. Upside... tasty treats.


I will take all the ones on the bottom right please. :redface:

Damn devil got you by the short and curlies!


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> I will take all the ones on the bottom right please. :redface:


LOL. Yea, I was happy to see those ones.



Zfog said:


> Damn devil got you by the short and curlies!


I think I might have to install parental controls on my computer to stop the insanity. :decision:


----------



## jswaykos

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

For some reason I can't see the pics


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hhhhmm. Maybe this will work better:


----------



## jswaykos

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

 Nice pick ups!



socalocmatt said:


> Hhhhmm. Maybe this will work better:


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> Hhhhmm. Maybe this will work better:


Ohhh yeah, that works A LOT better! That is one nice selection of cigars! Those GOF look incredibly and that tasty BTL down there!

I think we need to see a pic of your stash there Matt!


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thanks! Yea, I had a couple more BTL that went away before I could take the pic. I'll post a pic of my stash later tonight.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> Thanks! Yea, I had a couple more BTL that went away before I could take the pic. I'll post a pic of my stash later tonight.


sounds good! There's a thread called "Take a Pic of your Humis" over in the cigar pictures area so we'd all love to see it my man!


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



68 Lotus said:


> I'll post a pic later!.....
> 
> I just stopped in for some hydro packs...:doh:...but thanks to this forum and all these damn pics and talk about this stick and that stick...I left the B&M with the normal buy 3 get one free! :faint:
> 
> The list topper..
> OpusX Lost City Piramide :faint:
> 
> Camacho 10 anniversary torpedo
> CAO La Traviata Favorito
> Acid Cold Infusion
> 
> ...and a cedar AVO box
> 
> I'm starting to hate goin to town :wink:


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those GOF are so cool. I saw the 3 (4?) pack sampler + lighter at my B/M for like $100 the other day and I wished I had the scratch...


----------



## BDog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just a small purchase - My Father Limited Edition coffin's 2010

Plus a "ride along" from mike91lx Thanks Mike


----------



## Habano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some goodies arrived today.....more tomorrow and Friday if all goes well.

28 Limited Edition God of Fire Robusto Cigars in God of Fire Porcelain Jar


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

That is unbelievable. Holy crap!


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Cattani said:


> Those GOF are so cool. I saw the 3 (4?) pack sampler + lighter at my B/M for like $100 the other day and I wished I had the scratch...


I fell for the set with lighter for $95 at my B&M. Use the Lighter all the time. 
Sticks still resting. that was about 2 months ago.

nice pickup BDog, 68, socalocmatt with that big ol spread.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Reino said:


> I fell for the set with lighter for $95 at my B&M. Use the Lighter all the time.
> Sticks still resting. that was about 2 months ago.
> 
> nice pickup BDog, 68, socalocmatt with that big ol spread.


John, at least you're falling for some really good stuff!:tongue1:


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Starbuck said:


> Some goodies arrived today.....more tomorrow and Friday if all goes well.
> 
> 28 Limited Edition God of Fire Robusto Cigars in God of Fire Porcelain Jar


 Holy Crap!!! :faint:


----------



## dmgizzo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Good day for me today, received a super sensational package from Johnny Rock for my Noob Sampler trade ( see separate thread for that), and the postman brought me another package :










Many hours of good smoking times coming ound:


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow David, pretty jealous of that stash there man! Loving the Lost City there!


----------



## BlackandGold508

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just received this today from CI. Not bad, 20 cigars, and humidor. 80 bucks. :banana:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dmgizzo said:


> Good day for me today, received a super sensational package from Johnny Rock for my Noob Sampler trade ( see separate thread for that), and the postman brought me another package :
> 
> Many hours of good smoking times coming ound:


Nah, maybe an hour or two at the most....

Wonderful pickups brother!!!!


----------



## dmgizzo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Wow David, pretty jealous of that stash there man! Loving the Lost City there!


Have not partaken in any of the leaf pictured there as of yet in the past, so I am stoked!!

As a Fuente fanboy I was aware of the GoF and Lost City, but Puff was where I got wind of the Tatuaje and DPG, and I think I am going to like those just fine!


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice. I have that same humi from about 3-4 years ago and I have never had an issue with it holding rh. I still use is all the time for my overflow.



BlackandGold508 said:


> Just received this today from CI. Not bad, 20 cigars, and humidor. 80 bucks. :banana:


----------



## woodted

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I went on a PDR bender!:whoo:


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Not sure when I last posted - been a lot of stuff going on so I'll go over recents:
Avo LE10 box x2
Java robusto box
A cain sampler that included 1 of each type of the three Cain's and a Cain F nub.
Room 101 - 6 of them in different sizes
Hemmingway Master Piece
Hemmingway regular x2
Box of 100 junior Oliva serie G cigars for short smokes - so glad I found these.
Box of 100 rocky patel connecticut juniors.

Probably buy a few more room 101's and some Brick House this Sunday at the B&M since Brick House is throwing an event there while the super bowel plays.


----------



## tiger187126

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Not sure when I last posted - been a lot of stuff going on so I'll go over recents:
> Avo LE10 box x2
> Java robusto box
> A cain sampler that included 1 of each type of the three Cain's and a Cain F nub.
> Room 101 - 6 of them in different sizes
> Hemmingway Master Piece
> Hemmingway regular x2
> Box of 100 junior Oliva serie G cigars for short smokes - so glad I found these.
> Box of 100 rocky patel connecticut juniors.
> 
> Probably buy a few more room 101's and some Brick House this Sunday at the B&M since Brick House is throwing an event there while the super bowel plays.


Brick house makes some good cigars


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Not sure when I last posted - been a lot of stuff going on so I'll go over recents:
> Avo LE10 box x2
> Java robusto box
> A cain sampler that included 1 of each type of the three Cain's and a Cain F nub.
> Room 101 - 6 of them in different sizes
> Hemmingway Master Piece
> Hemmingway regular x2
> Box of 100 junior Oliva serie G cigars for short smokes - so glad I found these.
> Box of 100 rocky patel connecticut juniors.
> 
> Probably buy a few more room 101's and some Brick House this Sunday at the B&M since Brick House is throwing an event there while the super bowel plays.


Let us know what you think of the brickhouse. I haven't heard anything spectacular yet. Nice pick-ups brother.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

More brownies. :hungry:


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> More brownies. :hungry:


You and them brownies!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



woodted said:


> I went on a PDR bender!:whoo:


Very cool selection Ted. I need to get my feet wet on some of these cigars.


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pick up! Thats a whole lot of L's!


----------



## astripp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 5ers of Reposado '96 habano
1 5er of Saint Luis Rey Toros
9 Man o War Virtues
11 Man o War Ruinations
2 Cain F's
2 Padilla Miami Rubustos
2 Cu-avana Intensos

This will fill up the rest of my humidor, so no more buys until I finish making and season my coolerdor


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got ahold of a few WLP. The BOTL who sent me them also threw in a few stow-aways.

*Stow-aways:*
Left to right:
Viaje Oro Fernando
Viaje Platino Samurai
Viaje Exclusivo Double Edged Sword

*Total Haul today*


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Awesome Shawn! Viaje has been peaking my interest lately. That DES looks like fun.


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sweet, nice pick up and nice stows, got to love em!!!

Heres is my haul today..........NADA!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Viaje Exclusivo Double Edged Sword

Easily the best Viaje I have smoked! I need to find more.


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Viaje Exclusivo Double Edged Sword
> 
> Easily the best Viaje I have smoked! I need to find more.


when you do I would love to try one!!!! =)

slope.... my ass, its a vertical freefall into *eternity* !!!


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow, that DES looks amazing. Hell, they all do!


----------



## Habano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Viaje Exclusivo Double Edged Sword
> 
> Easily the best Viaje I have smoked! I need to find more.


I've heard so many good things about this cigar, really need to get my hands on one to try it out and see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Blacklog_angler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a Birthday present for myself. :smoke2:


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very tasty boxes Matt, good birthday shopping!


----------



## Habano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Blacklog_angler said:


> Picked up a Birthday present for myself. :smoke2:


Very nice my friend and a Happy Birthday to you my friend!!


----------



## Habano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



astripp said:


> 2 5ers of Reposado '96 habano
> 1 5er of Saint Luis Rey Toros
> *9 Man o War Virtues*
> 11 Man o War Ruinations
> 2 Cain F's
> 2 Padilla Miami Rubustos
> 2 Cu-avana Intensos
> 
> This will fill up the rest of my humidor, so no more buys until I finish making and season my coolerdor


The Man O War Virtue is a very underrated cigar. Shawn, Zeebra got me started on these last fall and I've been so impressed with all of the Man O War sticks. Enjoy.


----------



## Mitch

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Blacklog_angler said:


> Picked up a Birthday present for myself. :smoke2:


Now that is what I am talking about. The Mi Amor are awesome smokes, I love them.


----------



## Habano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A couple more goodies arrived today. These two def going to the back of the wineador for years to come, if possible...lol.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Starbuck said:


> A couple more goodies arrived today. These two def going to the back of the wineador for years to come, if possible...lol.


I'm speechless David....what I wouldn't give for just one! Very very very nice score on the Lost City, such a gorgeous presentation and a delicious cigar I am sure!


----------



## Halofan

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Love this thread, makes me feel so much less guilty for my purchases ^.^


----------



## Blacklog_angler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Starbuck said:


> A couple more goodies arrived today. These two def going to the back of the wineador for years to come, if possible...lol.


Nice pick up man. Those are going to be real tasty.


----------



## Mitch

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Every time I visit this page, it is motivation for me to sell lots of stuff at work.


----------



## BDog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thebayratt said:


> Got ahold of a few WLP. The BOTL who sent me them also threw in a few stow-aways.
> 
> *Stow-aways:*
> Left to right:
> Viaje Oro Fernando
> Viaje Platino Samurai
> Viaje Exclusivo Double Edged Sword
> 
> *Total Haul today*


Nice haul!!! . I have not tried that Double Edged sword either, but add me to the group that says , "That looks like a great smoke to try". If I find any I will be sure to keep you guys posted:yo:


----------



## BDog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Starbuck said:


> A couple more goodies arrived today. These two def going to the back of the wineador for years to come, if possible...lol.
> 
> Nice purchase for sure. Those Lost City's are only bound to get better with rest.
> 
> Get those "Lost City's" lost in your humi.  I've got a few and have to fight the temptation to indulge.


----------



## Trent0341

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice Starbuck,
I just picked up a box of the Lost City Double Robusto's myself. Ill see how long I can hold off.


----------



## stewartu

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Half box of RA Specially Selected and half box of Robaina Robustos.


----------



## Consigliere

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Figured that I'd post this HERE instead of the "pipe" thread which I did yesterday by accident . My sampler came in yesterday all for $20 (including S&H) & here's what was in it.
1 - 5 Vegas Gold Series Robusto
1 - Bahia Blu E652 Torpedo
1 - Graycliff 'G2' Pirate (torpedo)
1 - Gurkha's Park Avenue Series 44 Churchill
1 - Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro
1 - Oliva Serie 'O' Robusto
1 - Puros Indios Viejo Maduro Toro
1 - Rocky Patel 'R4' Corojo Double Corona
1 - 5 stick Herf-A-dor


----------



## QiCultivator

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I decided to try some new sticks. I like the single prices at Cigar Place, so I decided to order:

3 Tatuaje 7th Reserva 
2 Tatuaje Noellas
3 Cabaiguan Guapos 46 Maduro
2 Cabaiguan Guapos 
3 My Father No. 1
3 My Father Le Bijou Petite Robusto
3 Jaime Garcia Reserva Especiale Robusto
2 Padron 2000
3 Illusione cg:4
5 Illusione Epernay La Ferme
3 La Flor Air Bender Matatan

I received these yesterday, in great condition.


----------



## Sarge

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just a little something that came today...










Box of Tat Nobles & some singles to taste test. Though the Perdomo is a retest.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice Sarge. I just smoked a 50/50 red label yesterday and found it to be a pretty good medium smoke. I'm thinking about keeping those and much more of the black label in the humi. Nice choices there, Havana VI are some good smokes.


----------



## Mr_mich

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got some anejo sharks in the mail today.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A _few _Viaje from Veeral.

Thanks Veeral! (Batista30)


----------



## Sarge

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thebayratt said:


> A _few _Viaje from Veeral.
> 
> Thanks Veeral! (Batista30)


no to be a dick Shawn but... you should probably also post

when posting such a graphic photo around here. It's dangerous to post something like that w/o expecting us to drool a little. Lol :tu very nice bro! very lucky as well; WLP. :tu :tu



Batista30 said:


> Nice Sarge. I just smoked a 50/50 red label yesterday and found it to be a pretty good medium smoke. I'm thinking about keeping those and much more of the black label in the humi. Nice choices there, Havana VI are some good smokes.


thanks Veeral... nice, definitely really looking forward to the Red Label. that one might not make it till Tuesday before I toast one up. :tu yeah I really like the Havana, a nice pleasant flavor I've come to enjoy. Not quite as robust as I'd prefer but tasty nonetheless. Funny thing is the first I smoked I absolutely hated but now it's one of my faves... now to knock out some humi space and get a few others I really enjoy. :tu


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just a small bunch I got my White Label from Veeral and I got 20 Maduro La Auroras from the monster name your price at $35 per five. not a bad deal on my favorite La Aurora


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice purchases everyone 

Nice to see the 6 finger baggies getting used!

If anyone still needs I have about 1k left of them!


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Very nice purchases everyone
> 
> Nice to see the 6 finger baggies getting used!
> 
> If anyone still needs I have about 1k left of them!


LOL. I used a couple of them already. I cut them and used them as cello on some more expensive sticks. It's purely a protection thing as I cut them so they were still open on the ends.


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Did a little shopping today.










Arturo Fuente King B
Tatuaje Series P #4
La Riqueza Cabinet Selection Robusto
Tatuaje Havana IV Nobles
La Riqueza #1
Arturo Fuente Anejo #46
Berger & Argenti Entubar Robusto
Illusione Singulare Phantom
EP Carrillo Short Run Populares

Not shown is a 100g tin of Frog Morton Across the Pond, a 50g tin of Balkan Sasieni and an estate briar bent apple pipe.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Andrew, those cigars look delicious! I have a Berger & Argenti in the humi as well, has a special way of lighting it. Supposedly, the entire ash can stay on the stem.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice selection Andrew. Love all those bad boys except the few I have yet to try.


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Andrew, those cigars look delicious! I have a Berger & Argenti in the humi as well, has a special way of lighting it. Supposedly, the entire ash can stay on the stem.


I'm not sure how long I can hold out on the Entubar. It's well-rested already and I'm probably not going to make it past next weekend without lighting it up.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> Did a little shopping today.
> 
> Arturo Fuente King B
> Tatuaje Series P #4
> La Riqueza Cabinet Selection Robusto
> Tatuaje Havana IV Nobles
> La Riqueza #1
> Arturo Fuente Anejo #46
> Berger & Argenti Entubar Robusto
> Illusione Singulare Phantom
> EP Carrillo Short Run Populares
> 
> Not shown is a 100g tin of Frog Morton Across the Pond, a 50g tin of Balkan Sasieni and an estate briar bent apple pipe.


Dang Andy, all of those cigars look great! That Berger looks like a nuts cigar! Frog Morton sounds good too and I definitely want to see some pictures of that pipe, sounds awesome man!


----------



## Blacklog_angler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> Did a little shopping today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arturo Fuente King B
> Tatuaje Series P #4
> La Riqueza Cabinet Selection Robusto
> Tatuaje Havana IV Nobles
> La Riqueza #1
> Arturo Fuente Anejo #46
> Berger & Argenti Entubar Robusto
> Illusione Singulare Phantom
> EP Carrillo Short Run Populares
> 
> Not shown is a 100g tin of Frog Morton Across the Pond, a 50g tin of Balkan Sasieni and an estate briar bent apple pipe.


I tried one of the EP Carillo Limited Edicion 2010's last night. It was a great cigar! I was so impressed I bought a box of the core line based on what I have heard and some Short Runs today. Enjoy!


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Blacklog_angler said:


> I tried one of the EP Carillo Limited Edicion 2010's last night. It was a great cigar! I was so impressed I bought a box of the core line based on what I have heard and some Short Runs today. Enjoy!


The Short Run's are fantastic.

And nice haul Andrew. :clap2:


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Been eying the Entubar's for months, let me know how it is.
Watch out for the straight Ligero when you light it.


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> The Short Run's are fantastic.
> 
> And nice haul Andrew. :clap2:


And very worthy of a box purchase. IMO


----------



## kas

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Andrew, those cigars look delicious! I have a Berger & Argenti in the humi as well, has a special way of lighting it. Supposedly, the entire ash can stay on the stem.


This is, in fact, true. Best burn i've seen in ages. Have had a couple of the torps and think they are fantastic


----------



## bcannon87

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

15 Nubs off of Cbid!! :woohoo:


----------



## tdkimer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Starbuck said:


> A couple more goodies arrived today. These two def going to the back of the wineador for years to come, if possible...lol.


OK, I've been marveling at your swagger for a while now, and all I have to say is... WOW !!!!!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yeah David is impressing me, I am about __close to getting one of them Blue jars he got dammit. I need to hire a 2x4 swinger to whack me every time I think about spending 500 for one box or in this case jar!

Damn you David  J/K


----------



## Mr.Friday

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Szyzk nice pick up. The closest B&M is 2 hrs away. It would be nice to be able to walk in and see what I am getting.


----------



## BlackandGold508

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Not to sound like a newbie, but..never heard of Satori, and I see them pop up alot on here on different threads, they look amazing !:hmm:


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Mr.Friday said:


> Szyzk nice pick up. The closest B&M is 2 hrs away. It would be nice to be able to walk in and see what I am getting.


I know what you mean Friday! The nearest B&M that I visit is about 90 minutes away. I think there may be ones closer but this is the one I have been to a couple times and enjoy it's set up. It's not a huge walk-in but it's pretty decent. I was impressed to see them stocking Anejos and Opus during the holidays but they had a pretty good selection.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BlackandGold508 said:


> Not to sound like a newbie, but..never heard of Satori, and I see them pop up alot on here on different threads, they look amazing !:hmm:


Viaje makes them.  Famous for making almost every one of their production cigars a limited edition.


----------



## Mr.Friday

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Donovan maybe we should be thankful we may be broke if we had one in town. There are a few I have visited that took me to the cleaners....and i liked it.

Semper Fi,
Mr Friday


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Mr.Friday said:


> Donovan maybe we should be thankful we may be broke if we had one in town. There are a few I have visited that took me to the cleaners....and i liked it.
> 
> Semper Fi,
> Mr Friday


Haha very true my friend! I mean, I do plenty of business online and found some good deals and entered into a few deals here with members at Puff but I wish I could stop over there for just a couple singles here and there!


----------



## Trent0341

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Yeah David is impressing me, I am about __close to getting one of them Blue jars he got dammit. I need to hire a 2x4 swinger to whack me every time I think about spending 500 for one box or in this case jar!
> 
> Damn you David  J/K


Some of his post are jaw dropping. A great guy to deal with for sure.


----------



## craigchilds

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I made a couple of very low-rent pick ups this week. Boardwalk from Holts ($30), Flor de Baloney and RP Edge Alternatives from JRCigars ($73).

I'm not sure why I did this, as I could have gotten a wheel of 50 SLRs on JRCigars for the same $100. But sometimes I just get in the mood to smoke some house brands. Besides, I've heard Flor de Baloney are identical to HdM, and I read somewhere long ago that JR Alts to Edge come from the same factory as the real Edge.


----------



## RGRTim

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Alec Bradley Elite sampler from Cigar Auctioneer


----------



## BlackandGold508

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thanks Veeral ! Gonna have to see if i can get my hands on one.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BlackandGold508 said:


> Thanks Veeral ! Gonna have to see if i can get my hands on one.


Your best bet is to stick around Puff. Or so it seems lol. Just wait a couple months and there will be another LE from Viaje. Not that its a bad thing (I love Viaje myself) but its true.


----------



## BlackandGold508

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Gonna sound even more like a newbie now.....never even heard of Viaje. I am use to the likes of what places like, CI and JR sell.....Punch, 5 Vegas, Perdomo, Rocky Patel etc......Gotta start expanding my horizons. As far as Puff goes....I aint going nowheres !!! :usa:


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BlackandGold508 said:


> Gonna sound even more like a newbie now.....never even heard of Viaje. I am use to the likes of what places like, CI and JR sell.....Punch, 5 Vegas, Perdomo, Rocky Patel etc......Gotta start expanding my horizons. As far as Puff goes....I aint going nowheres !!! :usa:


Hey Keith, no worries man! I was the same way (and still am for that matter!) when it comes to seeing all of these new cigars I haven't heard of before and blends and brands that are totally new to me and some, quite hard to find.

As far as Viaje, they make a lot of limited edition blends. They have a Summerfest blend they put out as well as a Holiday blend which gets tweaked each Holiday for a different experience. Some cigars by Viaje are incredibly difficult to locate like their new White Label Project but of course, if you stick around Puff, I believe you will have no trouble sourcing a couple.

Here's a link to check out for some Viaje lines:

http://www.cigarking.com/Search-Results?keywords=viaje&osCsid=bg1g6tba7752pg5qdumtu2ea83


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BlackandGold508 said:


> Gonna sound even more like a newbie now.....never even heard of Viaje. I am use to the likes of what places like, CI and JR sell.....Punch, 5 Vegas, Perdomo, Rocky Patel etc......Gotta start expanding my horizons. As far as Puff goes....I aint going nowheres !!! :usa:


You do realize that now your screwed, and the slope just got a lot steeper!

Post 2000!


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Just a small bunch I got my White Label from Veeral and I got 20 Maduro La Auroras from the monster name your price at $35 per five. not a bad deal on my favorite La Aurora


How are the La Auroras ,I just ran into a box of 
La Aurora Preferidos Edicion 1903 Maduro Ruby Edition Cigars for $190 is that a good price ?


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> Post 2000!


2,000?!?!? Dang Zach, nice going bro!


----------



## Rune

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today I got:

-Jose L. Piedra Petit Cazadores, 5 pack
-La Rica Maduro Perfecto 
-Oliva Serie G Petites 5 pack
-Oliva Serie G Special Perfecto
-Oliva Serie O Maduro Robusto
-Oliva Serie V Belicoso
-Romeo y Julieta Romeo No. 1 Tubos
-Montecristo No. 4
-Cohiba Siglo I


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I bought a nice 48ct Igloo to get my singles in one place 18.88


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> I bought a nice 48ct Igloo to get my singles in one place 18.88


Where did you score that from Ray?! Definitely sounds like a nice large size for singles? Are you using cedar trays in it or anything as well?


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> I bought a nice 48ct Igloo to get my singles in one place 18.88


Nice price, I gotta grab a cooler soon.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just going to snap a box or two in half and throw em in, all singles will be stored in 6 finger baggies. Bought at W-Mart.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Just going to snap a box or two in half and throw em in, all singles will be stored in 6 finger baggies. Bought at W-Mart.


Very nice, might have to check that out in a couple weeks!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> Nice price, I gotta grab a cooler soon.


After my latest purchase, I'm going to need a new cooler next week as well.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I need new boxes for inside my cooler as of today.

Thanks to Ray & Veeral, today I received

10 Satori, 200 6 finger baggies & some water pillows.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Enjoy brother!


----------



## 1Linnie

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

yep.... been on that devil site.... but got all these for less that $200

5 - Cohiba Robusto (5" x 49)
5 - La Herencia Cubana Toro (6.5" x 52)
10 - Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro Quadrum (box-press) 
2 - Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum (5.5" x 55)
2 - Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Alec Bradley Family Blend VR1 (5.5" x 50)
2 - Alec Bradley Select Cabinet Reserve Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Alec Bradley Harvest Habano Robusto (5" x 50)
5 - Oliva Master Blends III Torpedo
4 - Oliva Serie 'O' Maduro Robusto (5" x 50)
4 - Perdomo Habano Maduro Toro (5.5" x 54)
4 - Rocky Patel Edge Toro Maduro (6" x 52)
4 - Maxx by Alec Bradley The Fix (5" x 58)
4 - Nica Libre Exclusivo (5.5" x 50)
20 -Victor Sinclair Triple Corojo Churchill


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> After my latest purchase, I'm going to need a new cooler next week as well.


I'm not sure to which purchase you're referring, but just ship everything to my house for storage. Save your money, don't worry about buying your own cooler.


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My wife got me a box of Diesel UC! I'm very excited, it's my first full box and the UC is my favorite budget smoke. Gotta do some cooler reorganization to get everything settled, right now it's kind of a disaster.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ktblunden said:


> My wife got me a box of Diesel UC! I'm very excited, it's my first full box and the UC is my favorite budget smoke. Gotta do some cooler reorganization to get everything settled, right now it's kind of a disaster.


Very coolk Kevin, what a heck of a wife! I haven't and probably won't for quite some time, make a box purchase but I gotta take Joe up on his UC offer to try them!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> I'm not sure to which purchase you're referring, but just ship everything to my house for storage. Save your money, don't worry about buying your own cooler.


A purchase that is on its way......:hippie:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ron Mexicos and Raji's Untimely Demise!


----------



## QiCultivator

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just ordered:

From Holts: 12 La Flor Dominicana Axe

From CI: 
-Alec Bradley Sampler (2 Tempus, 2 Prensado, 2 SCR, 2 Family Blend, 2 Harvest Habano)
-Pepin Top 25 Sampler (3 Tat Havana VI, 3 Pepin Blue, 3 Cuban Classic, 3 San Cristobal, 3 La Aroma de Cuba EE) 
-Pepin Black & Blue Sampler (3 601 Blue, 3 601 Black, 3 5 Vegas Miami, 3 Cuban Classic) 
-5 Tatuaje Noellas

52 cigars for a little over $200 total...not too bad a haul for that amount. And no duds.


----------



## barryowens

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



QiCultivator said:


> I just ordered:
> 
> From Holts: 12 La Flor Dominicana Axe
> 
> From CI:
> -Alec Bradley Sampler (2 Tempus, 2 Prensado, 2 SCR, 2 Family Blend, 2 Harvest Habano)
> -Pepin Top 25 Sampler (3 Tat Havana VI, 3 Pepin Blue, 3 Cuban Classic, 3 San Cristobal, 3 La Aroma de Cuba EE)
> -Pepin Black & Blue Sampler (3 601 Blue, 3 601 Black, 3 5 Vegas Miami, 3 Cuban Classic)
> -5 Tatuaje Noellas
> 
> 52 cigars for a little over $200 total...not too bad a haul for that amount. And no duds.


I've got the Alec Bradley sampler 5 or six times now. Very nice smokes (especially the Tempus).


----------



## Habano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I know a lot of you are new to the forum and do not have access to the Habano's section of the forum. I must admit you get to see some pretty cool boxes on the dark side of the forum. Anyway I thought I would share with you guys here as well for those that do not have access.

Ah so FINALLY I get two boxes of the BHK 56's in today. This was the only size I haven't been able to get my hands on. Oh and no I didn't smoke three of them today. I actually met up with three cool Puff members (swingerofbirches, Cattani, Short and Sweet) in Cincinnati for a local herf and decided I would give them one each to enjoy.


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

tthat suurre looks tasty bro!!!


----------



## S.P>

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up 2 Casa Magna Colorado Grand Toros. Love these sticks, especially for under 7 bucks a pop.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



S.P> said:


> Picked up 2 Casa Magna Colorado Grand Toros. Love these sticks, especially for under 7 bucks a pop.


I like these, but only tried them in the churchill size. My shop has them in a nub as well, we'll see how good those are.


----------



## S.P>

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I like these, but only tried them in the churchill size. My shop has them in a nub as well, we'll see how good those are.


A Nub? Sounds terrific. I am going to have to look for one.


----------



## dmgizzo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

You're killin' me with those photos, like watchin the Food network when you're hungry....


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got these in today from the Viaje HB split.


----------



## cigarlvr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked these guys up and man are they good!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

*ok.....went a little apeshit on the auction sites last weekend.....some old favorites...some brands I have tried yet....so heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere we goooooooo:

sampler pack of Famous Signature by Litto Gomez
box of Montecristo Platinum Churchills
5-pack Gurkha Shaggy robusto
5-pack Gurkha Grand Age
5-pack Gurkha Evil robusto
5-pack Cabaiguan Imperiales
2 5-packS 601 Blue BP maduro toro
5-pack Puros Huerfanos 143 lancero
5-pack Oliva serie V figurado
5-pack Cabaiguan corona extra
5-pack La Flor de Cano double corona
5-pack Oliveros Eight Zero churchill
2 5-packs A Fernandez Sumatran salomon
5-pack Augusto Reyes 3 Criollo Gordo
2 5-packs Augusto Reyes Grand Cru belicoso
5-pack Nestor Miranda 1989 Rosado robusto
5-pack Gurkha Crest churchill
5-pack Gurkha Titan
2 5-pack Diesel Unlimited d.7
(not really sure....but I think I might've had an OCD moment..let's continue)
5-pack King Havano Claro monarch
5-pack King Havano maduro squire
5-pack La Herencia cuban toro
2 5-packs La Herencia Oscuro fuerte belicoso
2 5-packs Man O' War Ruination robusto
2 5-packs Man O' War Virtue churchill
5-pack Pinar P2000 toro
2 5-packs San Cristobal Supremo 

2 5-packs Cuban Legacy robusto
2 5-packs DPG Black 1973 figurado
4 boxes of 3 Camacho Pre-Embargo 
:faint2:
well....Herf at my house in a couple months, I reckonarty:
*


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Jeeeez you sure went auction crazy


----------



## fishkilla

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nothing like any of yours but this is what I just started out with and got today.


----------



## whodeeni

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Ron Mexicos and Raji's Untimely Demise!


Hey Ray,

are those actually good smokes?


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Starbuck said:


> I know a lot of you are new to the forum and do not have access to the Habano's section of the forum. I must admit you get to see some pretty cool boxes on the dark side of the forum. Anyway I thought I would share with you guys here as well for those that do not have access.
> 
> Ah so FINALLY I get two boxes of the BHK 56's in today. This was the only size I haven't been able to get my hands on. Oh and no I didn't smoke three of them today. I actually met up with three cool Puff members (swingerofbirches, Cattani, Short and Sweet) in Cincinnati for a local herf and decided I would give them one each to enjoy.


Oh.my.God. I think I blacked out a bit after seeing those pics.


----------



## Animal

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BMack said:


> Oh.my.God. I think I blacked out a bit after seeing those pics.


No kidding, man. Starbuck is always good for some cigar pron. I'm still sweating over that GOF jar.


----------



## Mr.Friday

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Starbuck said:


> I know a lot of you are new to the forum and do not have access to the Habano's section of the forum. I must admit you get to see some pretty cool boxes on the dark side of the forum. Anyway I thought I would share with you guys here as well for those that do not have access.
> 
> Ah so FINALLY I get two boxes of the BHK 56's in today. This was the only size I haven't been able to get my hands on. Oh and no I didn't smoke three of them today. I actually met up with three cool Puff members (swingerofbirches, Cattani, Short and Sweet) in Cincinnati for a local herf and decided I would give them one each to enjoy.


Im moving to Cincinnati if this is how you guys roll.


----------



## BlackandGold508

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cool, Thanks Donovan ! Gonna look into getting my hands on the Satoris, they look deelicious !! Zach, im happy i was part of your 2,000th post ! :dude:


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BlackandGold508 said:


> Cool, Thanks Donovan ! Gonna look into getting my hands on the Satoris, they look deelicious !! Zach, im happy i was part of your 2,000th post ! :dude:


You bet Keith, I've heard the Satoris are incredible!


----------



## bent-1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a slew of Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles at $4/stick


----------



## Short and Sweet

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Starbuck said:


> I know a lot of you are new to the forum and do not have access to the Habano's section of the forum. I must admit you get to see some pretty cool boxes on the dark side of the forum. Anyway I thought I would share with you guys here as well for those that do not have access.
> 
> Ah so FINALLY I get two boxes of the BHK 56's in today. This was the only size I haven't been able to get my hands on. Oh and no I didn't smoke three of them today. I actually met up with three cool Puff members (swingerofbirches, Cattani, Short and Sweet) in Cincinnati for a local herf and decided I would give them one each to enjoy.


David, you're a top notch guy, you're generosity is definitely appreciated! I'll let ya know when I burn that bad boy up!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



whodeeni said:


> Hey Ray,
> 
> are those actually good smokes?


Absolutely horrendous, I have other plans for them 

Seriously don't buy them!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Absolutely horrendous, I have other plans for them
> 
> Seriously don't buy them!


Rocket ship......:mrgreen:


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Starbuck said:


> I know a lot of you are new to the forum and do not have access to the Habano's section of the forum. I must admit you get to see some pretty cool boxes on the dark side of the forum. Anyway I thought I would share with you guys here as well for those that do not have access.
> 
> Ah so FINALLY I get two boxes of the BHK 56's in today. This was the only size I haven't been able to get my hands on. Oh and no I didn't smoke three of them today. I actually met up with three cool Puff members (swingerofbirches, Cattani, Short and Sweet) in Cincinnati for a local herf and decided I would give them one each to enjoy.


WOW. :bowdown:


----------



## johnmoss

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sold a few guns that I hadn't touched in years so I went a little Padron crazy.

Starting with this.









Also coming from Tampa Humidor
6 - 1964 Exclusivo Maduro
5 - 1964 Exclusivo Natural
5 - 1964 Principe Maduro

And from a cousin who was needing some money.
A box of 8 80th Anni Maduro (watch the WTS Section cause I'm thinking of unloading some of these for a really good deal.

I think Lenny (Team_Fuente) created a monster when he hit me with Padron FR and 80th's back in December. He created a monster. I can't get enough of these.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My gosh John, that is an awesome box purchase! Glad to see you cashed in nicely on those guns!


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Los Blancos Nine Toros.


----------



## hoosiers2006

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



johnmoss said:


> Sold a few guns that I hadn't touched in years so I went a little Padron crazy.
> 
> Starting with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also coming from Tampa Humidor
> 6 - 1964 Exclusivo Maduro
> 5 - 1964 Exclusivo Natural
> 5 - 1964 Principe Maduro
> 
> And from a cousin who was needing some money.
> A box of 8 80th Anni Maduro (watch the WTS Section cause I'm thinking of unloading some of these for a really good deal.
> 
> I think Lenny (Team_Fuente) created a monster when he hit me with Padron FR and 80th's back in December. He created a monster. I can't get enough of these.


Very nice John! Great pick up. Love the 64 exclusivos.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Absolutely horrendous, I have other plans for them
> 
> Seriously don't buy them!


Now for some reason I can't stop laughing at this! HAHA ROTFLMAO
Good stuff Ray!


----------



## gburgess

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box each
cohiba robusto
cohiba siglo vi
montecristo # 2
Romeo y julietta habano churchills
cohiba exsquisito


----------



## thatguy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

You guys buy boxes. I just about shit myself when i spend over 50 in one shot. However my local B&M is having a 2 for 1 singles sell off.

Just got:
2 CAO Italia
2 Hoyo de Monterrey Tradicion
2 Cusano 59 Rare Cameroon
2 Tatuaje Series P
2 Reserva Miraflor

all for ~22 bucks.

This has been going on for about 1 1/2 months and I have cleaned up.

4 CAO Americas
8 Tatuaje Havana VI
2 RP 1992

In total I spent about 50 bucks.


----------



## Hall25

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 La Floridita Limited Edition Magnum Maduro 
5 Camacho Triple Maduro 50/4.5 Maduro


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I heard they're just as good as the real thing! :lol:

JR Ultimate Limited Edition Cohiba Behike 52


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

La Aurora 107 Lancero
La Caridad del Cobre La Charada No. 5 "La Monjita"
Padilla Miami Lancero


----------



## Blacklog_angler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Hall25 said:


> 5 La Floridita Limited Edition Magnum Maduro
> 5 Camacho Triple Maduro 50/4.5 Maduro


Love the triple maduro's. Enjoy


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I heard they're just as good as the real thing! :lol:
> 
> JR Ultimate Limited Edition Cohiba Behike 52


Now that's funny....:fish:


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn, it's only the 7th of the month and I've way blown past my "budget."
Here are the latest pickups...

1 box Punch Rare Corojo Magnum
1 box H. Upmann Chariman's Reserve churchill
(came in today... with a free 50 count humi, like I need another one...)

Just ordered today:

1 box CAO Vision robustos (whatever they're called, I forget)
1 box Pinar del Rio Oscuro torpedo
1 box Pinar del Rio Habano toro
1 box Padilla Habano toro
2 Padilla Micro-batch samplers...

Gotta honor the namesake!

Pictures soon... just need to get another cooler up and running.

Peace and good smoke,
PG


----------



## Habano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

One last teaser from the Habano side I will show members who do not have access yet....

Third and final box of BHK 56's arrived today for at least a couple of weeks. Also another box of special treats arrived today as well. I really can't wait to try one, but will let them rest for a few weeks!























































Sorry for all of the pics, but I am trying to learn all the features on my Nikon camera and take some quality, sharp, and crisp pictures.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those RE's look damn fine! Let me know when you'll be over my house tomorrow to light those suckers up! lol


----------



## Habano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> Those RE's look damn fine! Let me know when you'll be over my house tomorrow to light those suckers up! lol


My first box ever and figure I couldn't go wrong with some VR's!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Never saw those before but they sure look tasty!

And Batista, I need to try one of those JR Behikes 

Nice pickups everyone!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Never saw those before but they sure look tasty!
> 
> And Batista, I need to try one of those JR Behikes
> 
> Nice pickups everyone!


Let me know what you guys think of the JR Behikes, sounds like an interesting concept on them for an incredible cigar like that!


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn those VRs look sweet! So does the 56! Nice freakin' hauls David.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Let me know what you guys think of the JR Behikes, sounds like an interesting concept on them for an incredible cigar like that!


Well, they certainly won't stand up to the authentic Behikes (David), but for $45 for a bundle of 20, I just wanted to experiment with them and see how well they turn out over the next 6 months-1 year. They don't look at all like the behike other than the size, but who knows? Maybe they'll be my best $2 stick. I do need some of those for kicks!


----------



## BDog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hammer and Sickle -10 pack. Thanks Michael in Sac!
One missing :wink:










Box of Diesel Shorties - Thanks Justin in San Mateo!


----------



## kas

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

You live the stuff of dreams.



Starbuck said:


> I know a lot of you are new to the forum and do not have access to the Habano's section of the forum. I must admit you get to see some pretty cool boxes on the dark side of the forum. Anyway I thought I would share with you guys here as well for those that do not have access.
> 
> Ah so FINALLY I get two boxes of the BHK 56's in today. This was the only size I haven't been able to get my hands on. Oh and no I didn't smoke three of them today. I actually met up with three cool Puff members (swingerofbirches, Cattani, Short and Sweet) in Cincinnati for a local herf and decided I would give them one each to enjoy.


----------



## BDog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Now thats generous! They look stupendous!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Well, they certainly won't stand up to the authentic Behikes (David), but for $45 for a bundle of 20, I just wanted to experiment with them and see how well they turn out over the next 6 months-1 year. They don't look at all like the behike other than the size, but who knows? Maybe they'll be my best $2 stick. I do need some of those for kicks!


Yeah I definitely agree! I've never had a Behike, although I have heard they are one of the best CCs, but it is definitely interesting to think what these might be like with a few months rest on them, could be a great stick to smoke yourself or give away in bombs or something of the such.


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

And, I forgot to add some Tatuaje/Viaje samplers from Atlantic.

10 El Trifundador #1
10 Viaje 50/50 Red Label #3

At least I think I bought 10 each, or maybe it was 15...
Boy, am I in trouble here....

PG


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PadillaGuy said:


> And, I forgot to add some Tatuaje/Viaje samplers from Atlantic.
> 
> 10 El Trifundador #1
> 10 Viaje 50/50 Red Label #3
> 
> At least I think I bought 10 each, or maybe it was 15...
> Boy, am I in trouble here....
> 
> PG


Haha love it Marty! You got some GREAT pickups there! I've been curious about the 50/50 as I've heard some great stuff about it as well!


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Haha love it Marty! You got some GREAT pickups there! I've been curious about the 50/50 as I've heard some great stuff about it as well!


Thanks man!

Now all I need is someone to help me smoke these damned things.
I'm only one man and can only smoke so many cigars in a day!

I just did the math an with these recent purchases I'll be buying a second cooler, probably today!

So, here's an open HERF invitation.... Anyone in, around, or flying over West Bend, Wisconsin is hereby invited over for a smoke, your choice (almost) of anything in my collection.

Happy smokin'
PG


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PadillaGuy said:


> And, I forgot to add some Tatuaje/Viaje samplers from Atlantic.
> 
> 10 El Trifundador #1
> 10 Viaje 50/50 Red Label #3
> 
> At least I think I bought 10 each, or maybe it was 15...
> Boy, am I in trouble here....
> 
> PG


Nice pickups Marty! Out of the Black and Red Label, I think I enjoyed the Viaje Black label more. However, both definitely need spots in the humi.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Nice pickups Marty! Out of the Black and Red Label, I think I enjoyed the Viaje Black label more. However, both definitely need spots in the humi.


Where are my 3 boxes of black label!!!?


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Had to comment: STARBUCK IS THE MAN! NICEST GUY I'VE MET IN A WHILE. (Throw in Short and Sweet and Swingerofbirches in there too, great guys.) That was your PSA for today, brought to you by Cattani. That is all.


----------



## NuG

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just bought 2 flights of Conuco's on Monster, I had to use my $10 off coupon


----------



## TDockUSC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought a box of Flor del Oliva Robusto from Cbid. Humi was running low and got a great deal on a great, everyday stick.


----------



## lawdawgpj

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of A/F Hemmingway Short Story's, Love the flavor, love the size, just love em".


----------



## thunderdan11

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A few coffins....


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thunderdan11 said:


> A few coffins....


Awesome pickup Dan! Definitely enjoy those coffins and guard them with your life....there's someone in Staten Island (Ray) who's out to get them....


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dan..... you still have my addy right?


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I looked at me a couple coffins today!......:doh:.....and the wife looks at me and says....You'll be in one if'n you do!! :hmm:

So makin the most of me allowance, and a trip to the city, :doh:...

(I'll be postin a pic when I'm back at the fishin pond)....

Here's the pick of the trip..

1. 1964 anny Padron
2. LFD chisel
3. Tatuaje torpedo
4. 601 Maduro
5. Casa Magna torpedo
6. Quesada Tributo Alvaro
7. Olive series V


----------



## thunderdan11

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oh I will, thanks. I was originally planning on offering them to a few clients at a dinner I am hosting, switching it up, and offering them something else....:rofl:



Batista30 said:


> Awesome pickup Dan! Definitely enjoy those coffins and guard them with your life....there's someone in Staten Island (Ray) who's out to get them....


----------



## thunderdan11

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I do, but funny thing happened, I mailed them and for some reason they came right back to me like a boomerang. I guess they were meant to stay in my humidor....ound:



Zfog said:


> Dan..... you still have my addy right?


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thunderdan11 said:


> I do, but funny thing happened, I mailed them and for some reason they came right back to me like a boomerang. I guess they were meant to stay in my humidor....ound:


Shucks... sounds like fate to me! lol


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



68 Lotus said:


> I looked at me a couple coffins today!......:doh:.....and the wife looks at me and says....You'll be in one if'n you do!! :hmm:
> 
> So makin the most of me allowance, and a trip to the city, :doh:...
> 
> (I'll be postin a pic when I'm back at the fishin pond)....
> 
> Here's the pick of the trip..
> 
> 1. 1964 anny Padron
> 2. LFD chisel
> 3. Tatuaje torpedo
> 4. 601 Maduro
> 5. Casa Magna torpedo
> 6. Quesada Tributo Alvaro
> 7. Olive series V


Great choices Bob! The tat torp, is that the black label without the tube?


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Love me some coffins  nice pickups!


----------



## cjcpro

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got these in the mail today


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BlackandGold508 said:


> Cool, Thanks Donovan ! Gonna look into getting my hands on the Satoris, they look deelicious !! Zach, im happy i was part of your 2,000th post ! :dude:


I would definitely suggest trying one if you come across them.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Satori are delicious but could use some rest, and the wrappers are quite delicate.


----------



## BlackandGold508

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Still havent come across em yet. Thanks guys.


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Great choices Bob! The tat torp, is that the black label without the tube?


Thank you sir!

As far as the Tat, it's a brown label with no tube :hmm:...

I just made it back to the Fishin Hole!.......And this is todays Pick. :smile:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ahhh... much easier to tell now Bob! I love the figurados. Haven't come across the casa magna figuarado yet though! Enjoy them.


----------



## teedles915

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

An ass kicking from Veeral


----------



## CPJim

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a double order of the Cain Maduros from the Monster. These are new to me but I figured I'd give them a try. Also got a couple Flor de Olive Gold singles to see if they really are a tasty budget smoke like I've been told.


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

So I double checked my Atlantic invoice and discovered that not only did I order three of the El Trifundador/Viaje Red 50-50 samplers I also ordered:

2 boxes Nestor Miranda Special Selection Ruky Rosado
2 boxes Puros Indios Pyramid #2

Plus, hit the auctions last night and scored:

2 Camacho Corojo Diamdema (can't wait to see these!)
1 Nub Club 460 Sampler

There, I think that's everything.... How bad is it when you order so many sticks you forget what you've ordered?

Slope hell.... This is a freekin' cliff!

See ya'all at the bottom!

Good smokin',
PG

p.s. Open offer to anyone around West Bend... smokes are on me!


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

48 qt. Igloo cooler.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 tickets to Cigar Fest 2011!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A trip to Nicaragua for Cigar Safari, March 9th-12th!!

:bounce::banana::bounce::banana:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



kenelbow said:


> 48 qt. Igloo cooler.


Time to fill it up!!! Awesome!



primetime76 said:


> 2 tickets to Cigar Fest 2011!


One of the few to get tickets! :banana:



Austin_Smoker said:


> A trip to Nicaragua for Cigar Safari, March 9th-12th!!
> 
> :bounce::banana::bounce::banana:


Remember, we need pictures! Lots and lots of Pictures!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Remember, we need pictures! Lots and lots of Pictures![/QUOTE]

Will do!!! I am going with my good friend Teresa from Smoking Hot Cigar Chick, so you will be able to follow our trip from her website as well!


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My latest was...

FFOXLC sampler with business card holder
5 FFOX Sharks (Which i had no idea they were coffins until i received the shipment, can you imagine my surprise?!?!?)


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

:faint2::faint2::faint2::faint2::faint2::faint2: wow. :faint2::faint2::faint2::faint2:


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> :faint2::faint2::faint2::faint2::faint2: wow. :faint2::faint2::faint2::faint2:


mg: Couldn't a said that any better!:jaw::hmm::faint:


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

WOW Phill, absolutely gorgeous sticks! One of these days as I always say, I'll get one of those coffins haha! But that Opus Sampler looks awesome!


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> :faint2::faint2::faint2::faint2::faint2::faint2: wow. :faint2::faint2::faint2::faint2:





68 Lotus said:


> mg: Couldn't a said that any better!:jaw:





donovanrichardson said:


> WOW Phill, absolutely gorgeous sticks! One of these days as I always say, I'll get one of those coffins haha! But that Opus Sampler looks awesome!


Thanks guys!! i had no idea i was buying coffins!! i just thought i was getting 5 sharks in a ziplock bag like usual! Blew my mind!! i got bombed by thompson cigar!!! LMAO!!ainkiller:


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Two Padron Anniversario Serie 1964 Monarca Maduro 5 Pks
Ordered from BCP yesterday (sale day) and came today!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice Phil. I love coffins, something about them


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dave has the 6000th post in tis thread 

I was hoping to seer some smokes brother!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Dave has the 6000th post in tis thread
> 
> I was hoping to seer some smokes brother!


Sorry I was posting to many picture here Bro 

Also BTW I am behind on shipping AGAIN so anyone I am sending to my back is out again. Dammit!


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went and got myself a few bday presents. 
























Salomons in both natural and maduro








The AB and Cain F NUB are gifts from the B&M for my bday.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Jeff...I...am....blown....AWAY!

That is an awesome Birthday gift to yourself! Happy birthday though Jeff and I suggest you definitely toast a couple of those up tonight! That was nice of the B&M to throw those in as a B-day gift, to many more years of puffing!


----------



## BDog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice B Day gift to yourself Jeff! Those are some awesome grabs! I myself just picked up 2 more My Father LE 2010's . Not an entire box though! Looks amazing!

Here's the 2 that I got.


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went to the B&M today and Picked up a handful of Fuentes, Padrons, and Ashtons for the Troops.. And nothing for myself. :usa:


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I figure you only turn 28 one time so might as well enjoy it :rotfl:


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Happy Birthday Jeff
Your a great brother and those are some nice cigars bro.


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

out:out::hmm:out:out:

:smoke2:


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thanks for the B day wishes guys.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



68 Lotus said:


> out:out::hmm:out:out:
> 
> I thought Bob needed a hug their for a second. Glad that you recovered! :boom:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Happy birthday, nice smokes to celebrate with.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jbrown287 said:


> I figure you only turn 28 one time so might as well enjoy it :rotfl:


Jeff, you better enjoy it! You picked up some very awesome LFD Salomones!!!! Those are gorgeous! Did you ask the owner if you could have kept the box? (that box is such a waste of space, but so unique  )


----------



## mrmikey32

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

cbid was good to me


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrmikey32 said:


> cbid was good to me


If you don't mind me asking Mike, how much did you get that for? I'm in need of a new cutter and have been perusing my options. Thanks man!


----------



## mrmikey32

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> If you don't mind me asking Mike, how much did you get that for? I'm in need of a new cutter and have been perusing my options. Thanks man!


$13 bucks, $16.95 shipped. the blades are extremely sharp, and it seems very sturdy. one reason i liked it a lot was its yellow.

If you watch cigarbid, you can get them for 10-16 all the time


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Jeff, you better enjoy it! You picked up some very awesome LFD Salomones!!!! Those are gorgeous! Did you ask the owner if you could have kept the box? (that box is such a waste of space, but so unique  )


The box is huge. He still had 4 or 5 of each in the same box and a couple more boxes sitting around. If I can get the maduro smoked I may try to picka box up. Love those Salomons you picked up. I can't seem to find them things.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrmikey32 said:


> $13 bucks, $16.95 shipped. the blades are extremely sharp, and it seems very sturdy. one reason i liked it a lot was its yellow.
> 
> If you watch cigarbid, you can get them for 10-16 all the time


That's not too bad at all! Yeah I could probably swing that for a solid cutter and it seems relatively compact to keep in the pocket. Thanks man!

I'll keep a look out for one of those!


----------



## tiger187126

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

a couple of bday presents for myself:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Happy B-Day, enjoy them smokes!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tiger187126 said:


> a couple of bday presents for myself:


Happy birthday Jeff! Great assortment of smokes to pick up for a birthday, enjoy those brother!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Jeff, to think I thought you had a sense of style and taste.....:rotfl:

Happy Birthday to a cool brother! Let me know your opinion of the nosotros!


----------



## tiger187126

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Jeff, to think I thought you had a sense of style and taste.....:rotfl:
> 
> Happy Birthday to a cool brother! Let me know your opinion of the nosotros!


i can't post _everything_ i got myself for my birthday on this side of the forum.....

these were just a couple i had been meaning to try since my b&m can't get rid of them.


----------



## d4m0n

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My latest purchase was also my very first box purchase. Picked up a box of Black Pearl Belicosos for $39.99 on cbid.


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well, I wasn't planning on buying anything else but I couldn't pass up a box of La Sirena King Posidons...

And, thanks to Lew Rothman's decision to halt publication of Cigar Magazine I was essentially forced to buy a bundle of Cohiba Behike Laguito No. 4 knock-offs....

I tell ya, what a sales ploy! Cancel your magazine, issue a credit that is so little that there is next to nothing you can buy for the amount given. Force everyone to buy something. They wouldn't even sell me back issues of Cigar although they are listed on the site for sale...

I've always been a big fan of Lew and J-R, but this is one shitty move in my opinion..... It'll be a bit before I go back to J-R....

Good smokin'
PG


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Box Murcielago Belicoso
1 Box La Gloria Cubana Serie R No.4 MAD
1 Box Nub 464 Cameroon Torpedo


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My girl decided to give me an early Valetine's Day treat....










http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...es-gift-2008-opus-x-22-box-other-goodies.html


----------



## stonez

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










I got it on cbid last night for a smidgen over $13. The colors are my hometowns football (soccer) colours too. Bonus!


----------



## Oldmso54

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> 1 Box Murcielago Belicoso
> 1 Box La Gloria Cubana Serie R No.4 MAD
> 1 Box Nub 464 Cameroon Torpedo


That's a sweet looking haul!


----------



## Oldmso54

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> My girl decided to give me an early Valetine's Day treat....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...es-gift-2008-opus-x-22-box-other-goodies.html


Veeral - you have an absolutely magnificent girlfriend!


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Oldmso54 said:


> That's a sweet looking haul!


Thankyou RMR had 30% off ,I couldn't help myself


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> My girl decided to give me an early Valetine's Day treat....


Sir, I hope you went to the appropriate jeweler for your gift to her cause that is just FRICKIN' SWEET!


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a brand new IM Corona Old Boy sanded briar lighter


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Just picked up a brand new IM Corona Old Boy sanded briar lighter


Very nice lighter, I was just looking at one at RMR it was $84 ,better not lay that one down LOL.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> Sir, I hope you went to the appropriate jeweler for your gift to her cause that is just FRICKIN' SWEET!


seriously.


----------



## Habanolover

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> seriously.


Hopefully she isn't looking to click the old "ball and chain" on your ankle! :bolt:

jk


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nothing says I love you like a:


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Nothing says I love you like a:


That's not a dishwasher!


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

"I will love you through sickness and health, through the good times and the bad times, through the long ashes and the cracked wrappers"
I can hear Veeral now!


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> "I will love you through sickness and health, through the good times and the bad times, through the long ashes and the cracked wrappers"
> I can hear Veeral now!


I hear he says that every time he opens a box of Anejo Sharks.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

You guys enjoying yourself?

:gossip: "release the kraken!"

:evil:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> You guys enjoying yourself?
> 
> :gossip: "release the kraken!"
> 
> :evil:


I ain't scurred.


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Went to the tobacconist today and ended up with a tin of Peterson Irish Flake, Peterson Old Dublin, a tin of Fuente Cubanitos and two Anejo #48s.

Then I came home and found an early Valentine's gift waiting for me...










Rocky Patel Decade Edicion Limitada Torpedo
EP Carrillo Edicion Limitada 2010 Elencos
and my very first Padron Family Reserve 45 Maduro Toro


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dude!!!! If you're telling me your wife bought you those 3 cigars....I love it! She has great taste brother!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> Went to the tobacconist today and ended up with a tin of Peterson Irish Flake, Peterson Old Dublin, a tin of Fuente Cubanitos and two Anejo #48s.
> 
> Then I came home and found an early Valentine's gift waiting for me...
> 
> Rocky Patel Decade Edicion Limitada Torpedo
> EP Carrillo Edicion Limitada 2010 Elencos
> and my very first Padron Family Reserve 45 Maduro Toro


Wow, VERY nice purchase there Andrew! Love the cigars and both of those tobaccos sound great! Please let me know how those Cubanitos are, I considered buying some as I have been looking for a solid, cheap smoke.

Nice Valentines gift as well, that Padron 45 looks amazing, enjoy that tasty smoke!


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Dude!!!! If you're telling me your wife bought you those 3 cigars....I love it! She has great taste brother!


Yep. She bought me my first Padron 64 and now my first 45. I don't know how she picks this stuff out for me, but she always knows what I want.


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Wow, VERY nice purchase there Andrew! Love the cigars and both of those tobaccos sound great! Please let me know how those Cubanitos are, I considered buying some as I have been looking for a solid, cheap smoke.
> 
> Nice Valentines gift as well, that Padron 45 looks amazing, enjoy that tasty smoke!


I kept looking at the Cubanitos & finally decided to man-up and buy the things. They actually look pretty neat. If it wasn't 5 degrees outside I'd go try one now!

And the Padron, man, I've wanted one for a long time. It's my goal to eventually work my way through all of the Padron premiums, but I don't spend that kind of money on myself... At least not on one stick.  My wife absolutely made my day with that!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> I kept looking at the Cubanitos & finally decided to man-up and buy the things. They actually look pretty neat. If it wasn't 5 degrees outside I'd go try one now!
> 
> And the Padron, man, I've wanted one for a long time. It's my goal to eventually work my way through all of the Padron premiums, but I don't spend that kind of money on myself... At least not on one stick.  My wife absolutely made my day with that!


Yeah for sure! I'm looking for a cigar I can either pre- or post- pipe smoking if that makes sense haha. I usually only get an hour to an hour and a half on Fridays for puffing so I like to smoke a small cigar and then light up a bowl of pipe tobacco or two, love the combo but these would be nice on poker breaks as well. Seem to have solid reviews as well as having a cameroon wrapper which I dig!

I think you have a great goal with working your way through the Padron line, I too would love that! One of these days as I say haha...

I'm sure they probably do but does Padron have a sampler of all of their high end sticks, like $100 for 4 or something?


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Yeah for sure! I'm looking for a cigar I can either pre- or post- pipe smoking if that makes sense haha. I usually only get an hour to an hour and a half on Fridays for puffing so I like to smoke a small cigar and then light up a bowl of pipe tobacco or two, love the combo but these would be nice on poker breaks as well. Seem to have solid reviews as well as having a cameroon wrapper which I dig!
> 
> I think you have a great goal with working your way through the Padron line, I too would love that! One of these days as I say haha...
> 
> I'm sure they probably do but does Padron have a sampler of all of their high end sticks, like $100 for 4 or something?


I think these sticks will fit what you're looking for! I'll let you know how they taste after I try them. My B&M also has the Illusione Cuchillos Cubanos, they're a bit larger but I'll probably pick up the 40RG to try next.

I don't think I've ever seen Padron samplers that crossed their brands... Just packs of the different vitolas in the same cigar type.


----------



## Ron1369

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just got 2 tins of RP 1992 petites and 2 tins of CAO Cameroon petites, 1 bx. Arturo Fuente Sun Grown, I bx. Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte Pamplona , 1 bx. Saint Luis Rey Rothschild Maduro , 2 tins of CAO Lx2 Razor , 1 bundle of Camacho naked Robusto's and 1 bundle of the Flor De Oliva Original Robusto for under $300.00

:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up:
2- My Father Toros
2- CAO MX2
2- Anjeo 60's

Couldn't believe that I actually found a b&m that has nearly every size of Anjeos available (less sharks) for around msrp ($12 or less)!!


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

8 - Carlos Torano Exodus '50 Years' Robusto 
6 - Carlos Torano Exodus Gold 1959 Robusto 
6 - Carlos Torano Exodus Silver Robusto

total $56


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Likes Torano do you?


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Over the last few weeks I bought sticks for aging and a few mild-medium to smoke. Most of these are 5ers:

5 Vegas Gold - Toro
Rocky Patel Connecticut - Toro 
Man O' War Virtue - Salomon 
Illusione Epernay Le Ferme 
Casa Torano - Toro 
Romeo y Julieta - Vintage II 
Montecristo White - Toro 
My Father Le Bijou Grand Robusto
Viaje Oro - Delicado 
Viaje Oro Cabinet - Pefecto #2 
Viaje Plantino Cabinet - Perfecto #2 
Viaje Platino - Sueno 
Liga Privada #9 Dirty Rat 
Tatuaje - Regios 
Oliva Connecticut - Robusto 
Tatuaje - Gran Cojonu 
Liga Privada #9 Toro 
Liga Privada T52 - Toro 
Diamond Crown Maximus - Robusto #5


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Man there Angelo, you must have quite the stash! That is an awesome selection of cigars with some premium sticks on there!


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thank you for the kind words. I have (2) 2.5g tupperdors almost filled, a 1.5g filled, a 30ct humidor filled, and a 0.5g for my infused sticks. All of the ones from the list are from suggestions and reviews from here. So I have y'all to blame. You guys are a bad influence lol


----------



## Sarge

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just a lil something something I couldn't pass on Monday that landed today.... also got a pair of fivers of Torano Fortress yesterday but tucked those away already... been a long week of zombie like state...


----------



## astripp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered 2 of the 5 packs of Brazilia Gol from monster. I was down to two in my humi and at 1/3 the price of my B&M I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

















Just a few sticks I picked up from another BOTL!

And yes I love me some Tats!!!! :tu


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice haul Eric, enjoy them!!


----------



## mike91LX

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just picked up a box of el triunfador lancers. love these things


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Awesome pickups Eric and Mike!


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mike91LX said:


> just picked up a box of el triunfador lancers. love these things


Nice!!!!!! :tu


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mike91LX said:


> just picked up a box of el triunfador lancers. love these things


I don't like you :horn:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



EricF said:


> Nice!!!!!! :tu


Eric those are barclays or t110?


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Eric those are barclays or t110?


Yeah I got a crappy camera! 4 are Barclay's and 1 T110 along with 22 others!!!!!!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



EricF said:


> Yeah I got a crappy camera! 4 are Barclay's and 1 T110 along with 22 others!!!!!!


Awesome. Now those are hard to find!


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



EricF said:


> Just a few sticks I picked up from another BOTL!
> 
> And yes I love me some Tats!!!! :tu


I love your tats! Beautiful pickups!

T110, Barclays, The Face, looks like one The Boris... Man!


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Awesome. Now those are hard to find!


Yeah, I had to jump on them when I saw them!

I just recently found some Tat Franks that I jumped on. Talk about HTF!!!!!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

OK. Wow. Once Again. My Jaw. Has. Dropped. Awesome. Dave. No. Really. Awesome.


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


>


Got lots of awesomeness there Dave!!! Nice Pick-ups!!!!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Really Dave?!?!?!? AGAIN!?

I'm coming to WA, see you in a few hours.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just the Top is full the bottom Deep got me the box and I have been adding to it, far from full. Had ya though  One day I'll get the Franks maybe?


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



EricF said:


> Yeah I got a crappy camera! 4 are Barclay's and 1 T110 along with 22 others!!!!!!


Those barclay are amazing. I've only come across 1, wish I could smoke it again & again.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Just the Top is full the bottom Deep got me the box and I have been adding to it, far from full. Had ya though  One day I'll get the Franks maybe?


Actually I do believe you Dave! Not someday, but rather anyday now! :mrgreen: Can you please smoke them!!!!!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



EricF said:


> Just a few sticks I picked up from another BOTL!
> 
> And yes I love me some Tats!!!! :tu


Speaking of Tats Eric WTG Brother!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Actually I do believe you Dave! Not someday, but rather anyday now! :mrgreen: Can you please smoke them!!!!!


I do smoke them everyday brother, That's what they are for.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> I do smoke them everyday brother, That's what they are for.


Then, you my brother :beerchug: how it should be done


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Speaking of Tats Eric WTG Brother!


Sometimes ya just gotta!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stubby

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Tickets to Cigar Expo


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bombing materials.......


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The Final trip to the closest B&M! :doh:...

I've gotten the best they had to offer!.:tsk:..And what they do have Is Very limited...

So..... _Suggested to try_ and _*read about in a few threads*_, here's the latest additions! :ss

AF Don Carlos Belicosa
AF Anejo rsrv #55 Maduro
AF Hemingway clsc Natural
Davidoff Short Perfecto


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I really like the Anejo 55.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Solid pickups Bob. Haven't tried the Don Carlos belicoso yet so I'd like to know your thoughts on that cigar when you smoke it. I would say you did very well at the b&m brother!


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thinking about getting one of those electronic humidifier deals for my igloo since I can't get it to keep a steady RH with beads but still on the fence about it.


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Solid pickups Bob. Haven't tried the Don Carlos belicoso yet so I'd like to know your thoughts on that cigar when you smoke it. I would say you did very well at the b&m brother!


Thanks fer the reassurance on these sticks Veeral. I'll do the best I can when I puff it in a couple days!....But first!...:suspicious:

The Crazed out BOTL that corrupted me rolled in today with a two bags full of cigars (pics tomorrow)...And. informed me that....We are going to enjoy a few stogies!....Starting with---He grabs a ziplock holding 2 sticks in it--These here Opus X Sticks! :scared: ..pics Tomorrow. :laugh:


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Thinking about getting one of those electronic humidifier deals for my igloo since I can't get it to keep a steady RH with beads but still on the fence about it.


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276966-kitty-litter-set-up.html


----------



## NTA_Ben

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My last purchase was a CroMagnon sampler from Adrian's Cigar through Twitter. Prett stout smoke. If you like JdN DarK Corojo or Cains, you'd love this. Before that, I bought a box of T52 Flying Pigs and a box of Zino Embassy.


----------



## Habanolover

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Hall25

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


>


WOW!!! Very Nice!!!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I haven't seen or heard of any of those cigars there Don!


----------



## Habanolover

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> I haven't seen or heard of any of those cigars there Don!


LOL Those cigars were made before we were born. They are Clear Havanas meaning they were rolled in the U.S. using Cuban tobacco.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Habanolover said:


> LOL Those cigars were made before we were born. They are Clear Havanas meaning they were rolled in the U.S. using Cuban tobacco.


Haha! Man, that's awesome! 20 year old cigars?!?! Incredible brother, I bet those are tasty sticks indeed!


----------



## Habanolover

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Haha! Man, that's awesome! 20 year old cigars?!?! Incredible brother, I bet those are tasty sticks indeed!


LOL Try about 50 years old or more.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Habanolover said:


> LOL Try about 50 years old or more.


Sweet Jesus, where did you even find such a cigar my friend?! Is the tobacco just that old or have they been rolled for 50 years?!


----------



## Habanolover

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Sweet Jesus, where did you even find such a cigar my friend?! Is the tobacco just that old or have they been rolled for 50 years?!


They have been rolled that long. Got them in a private sale.


----------



## johnmoss

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Habanolover said:


>


Amazing.


----------



## johnmoss

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up three 5 packs of Camacho Tripple Maddy 50/4.5 from the megamashup yesterday.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Habanolover said:


> They have been rolled that long. Got them in a private sale.


Very very cool! That's incredible to find something like that!


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Buy 3 Get 1 free at a B&M event today. I got the 4 of them for about $40 total which I think is a good deal, but I'm not sure as I've never bought Tat tubos before.


----------



## Habanolover

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ken, love the Reds, not so fond of the blacks. Nice score!


----------



## Consigliere

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up 20 John Bulls. My buddy up North loves them & after reading the reviews I decided to give them a try. For about $32 shipped I figured it wasn't too much of a gamble. I'm leaving them wrapped at this point because I just don't have much room in the humi at this point for any more loose ones.


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Habanolover said:


>


Look at how friggin yellow those wrappers are... DROOOOOL!!! :jaw:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Donnie nice score! And I thought I was awesome getting a 92 RyJ gifted to me lol!


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Donnie nice score! And I thought I was awesome getting a 92 RyJ gifted to me lol!


Ray that is awesome!


----------



## Habanolover

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Donnie nice score! And I thought I was awesome getting a 92 RyJ gifted to me lol!


Was just at the right place at the right time Ray.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Tatuaje Grand Conjou
1 Illusione MJ12
1 Viaje Oro
1 Viaje Platino
1 box Illusione Singulare Phantoms
1 corn cob pipe


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> 1 Tatuaje Grand Conjou
> 1 Illusione MJ12
> 1 Viaje Oro
> 1 Viaje Platino
> 1 box Illusione Singulare Phantoms
> 1 corn cob pipe


Good haul there Chris! What are you planning to smoke in the cob? It looks like a pretty decent one there as well!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sultan Signature thanks to Ron!!!!!


----------



## mrmikey32

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

They are already gone, but they where great!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pickups Chris (phantoms...lol) and Mike!


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Good haul there Chris! What are you planning to smoke in the cob? It looks like a pretty decent one there as well!


I am going to smoke a bunch of tobacco samples from the newbie trade for pipes in that cob and my other cob from Friday night. Now I have 1 bent and 1 straight to help me figure what shape briar to eventually get.

And the box of Phantoms was such a tease. I've already broken it up and packed up 3 fivers for some good brothers here.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just a few sticks...  Can't claim them all. Majority are buys for other people. Regardless, they make for a pretty picture! :shock:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I have not bought a cigar in two weeks...guess it's about time for something!


----------



## maxwell62

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just wondering how many here on Puff have smoked one or more of these (makes) when they were being sold at the drug stores. Oh, and how much did they cost? 
Sorry that this is kinda "off topic" But...



Habanolover said:


>


----------



## amsgpwarrior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> Just a few sticks...  Can't claim them all. Majority are buys for other people. Regardless, they make for a pretty picture! :shock:


The LFD factory press was one of the first cigars I smoked a long time ago. I threw up afterwards!


----------



## amsgpwarrior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I don't know but that one with the plastic tip would be hard for my cutter to get through!


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



amsgpwarrior said:


> I don't know but that one with the plastic tip would be hard for my cutter to get through!


Why, is iit one of those throw away cutters? LOLoke:


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



maxwell62 said:


> Just wondering how many here on Puff have smoked one or more of these (makes) when they were being sold at the drug stores. Oh, and how much did they cost?
> Sorry that this is kinda "off topic" But...


LOL, not me! I was about negative 25 years old at the time.


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

:doh:.......


> The Crazed out BOTL that corrupted me rolled in today with a two bags full of cigars (pics tomorrow)...And. informed me that....*We are going to enjoy a few stogies!.*...Starting with---He grabs a ziplock holding 2 sticks in it--These here Opus X Sticks! ..pics Tomorrow.


Well.... we didn't get a chance to puff them Opasex, but there being saved for next weekend.

I have to admit that....I did ask if he stopped by his B&M, That I'd take a couple more a them Casa Magna Extraordinarios! :thumb:...And maybe a couple others to try! :tsk:........Ain't gonna do that again! :lol:

...Although you Gotta luv them B&M's that observes twofer Tuesdays! (Buy 2 get 2)..as He does! ....It will make it easier to choose the next smoke!...One of the Ones that are doubled! :thumb: :ss

And that should do it for awhile! :dizzy:


----------



## Animal

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hey Bob, what's the stick with the white band on the foot?


----------



## Mr_Black

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just picked up 2 A. Fuente Anejos, and a T52 Flying Pig, and a Dirty Rat No. 9


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Animal said:


> Hey Bob, what's the stick with the white band on the foot?


262 Paradigm I believe.


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Animal said:


> Hey Bob, what's the stick with the white band on the foot?





Rock31 said:


> 262 Paradigm I believe.


Ray would be correct! :biggrin: I have it right in front of me and needed to put on 10X glasses to read the label!...:doh:....Amazing!:biggrin1:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I picked up some DES & TNT


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those TNT sound awesome. Review on it would be even better.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jbrown287 said:


> Those TNT sound awesome. Review on it would be even better.


Agreed, go smoke one now!


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just hit a box of Ave Maria Crusader (robusto) and a 5er of Cohiba Black Robusto...and I have 10 Padilla Hybrid coming tomorrow, but with the weekly deal and splitting it with a buddy, we didn't think that we could go wrong with a Padilla for $2 a stick. The humi is going to start looking respectable once again!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jbrown287 said:


> Those TNT sound awesome. Review on it would be even better.





Rock31 said:


> Agreed, go smoke one now!


Maybe I will? Maybe I'll just send them to you Jeff and Ray so you can tell me how they are? :tease:


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Maybe I will? Maybe I'll just send them to you Jeff and Ray so you can tell me how they are? :tease:


That sounds like a great idea!! :nod:


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Not a purchase of cigars but more cigar related material. Beginnings of my 2nd winodor. This one will be for all boxes while the first will take over for loose smokes This one is going to have 4 fans. Learned a lot from the first one and I am trying to make one even better this time. Bottom fan set-up will be the same as the last though.


----------



## NTA_Ben

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> Just hit a box of Ave Maria Crusader (robusto) and a 5er of Cohiba Black Robusto...and I have 10 Padilla Hybrid coming tomorrow, but with the weekly deal and splitting it with a buddy, we didn't think that we could go wrong with a Padilla for $2 a stick. The humi is going to start looking respectable once again!


Let me know how you like that Ave Maria. I'm curious about those as well. Ernesto Padilla doesn't make anything I don't like.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Jeff, Can you smoke that stuff?:dunno:

I just don't know what else I could do with it! oke:


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



NTA_Ben said:


> Let me know how you like that Ave Maria. I'm curious about those as well. Ernesto Padilla doesn't make anything I don't like.


Had an Ave Maria the other day and I actually really enjoyed it. The burn was razor sharp and it smelled terriffic while smoking...which is why I hit a box of them. There could be a stick or two up for trade once they arrive as well!


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Jeff, Can you smoke that stuff?:dunno:
> 
> I just don't know what else I could do with it! oke:


It would be hard but I would manage to get through it.....I think. :biggrin1:


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

last night is a long story, good thread for later, smoked a liberty 2010 last night (as a liberty fan, im very disappointed in the 2010) a padron 64, and some AF rothchild maduro, the bring home was:

3 camacho liberty 2007 (this B&M ran out of them over a year ago, dont know were these came from, grabbed what i think was the last 3, he had boxes and boxes of the 08 09 and 10's though)

1 los blancos nine (everyone raves about them, so i got one to try eventually)

1 PIO resurection


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

These just came in from Eric. 
Eric, What are the little oes?


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










A non-Puff BOTL generously sent me these two Lusi's... Said my humi was lacking caribbean flavor.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

:beerchug: Need I say more?


----------



## cedjunior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This month so far, and hopefully this is it for a while.

The damage from the RMR going out of business sale:



















These must have been on the shelf for a while. Very sparkly.




























These are just regular pickups from cbid/joe/monster etc.


----------



## amsgpwarrior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got me a 10 count of the Tatuaje 109's today. Can't wait to do a review on them.


----------



## loki993

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I need to take more pictures.

I got a Viaje Satori Nirvana and a Zen, 50/50 black #1 and 2, and an Oro Fuzera.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'm pretty excited about this box that showed up today.

Purchased from Swingerofbirches here are 3 Tatuaje RC184 and an unbanded mystery stick that came along for the ride. The mystery makes it so much more exciting. And it had a really nice aroma as well.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow, cool stuff Chris! Can't say I have even seen nor heard of those Tats!


----------



## NTA_Ben

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> Had an Ave Maria the other day and I actually really enjoyed it. The burn was razor sharp and it smelled terriffic while smoking...which is why I hit a box of them. There could be a stick or two up for trade once they arrive as well!


You have a deal. :nod:


----------



## NTA_Ben

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

szyzk and cedjunior, sirs, I'm impressed.

amsgpwarrior, Loki993,

Also, impressive buys. My kind of style there. Viaje and Tat? Nice play.

Max_Power,

That was my birthday smoke 2 years ago. I did a video review on it. I was thoroughly impressed with the smoke. Set aside a couple of hours to smoke it. LOL.


----------



## loki993

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



NTA_Ben said:


> szyzk and cedjunior, sirs, I'm impressed.
> 
> amsgpwarrior, Loki993,
> 
> Also, impressive buys. My kind of style there. Viaje and Tat? Nice play.
> 
> Max_Power,
> 
> That was my birthday smoke 2 years ago. I did a video review on it. I was thoroughly impressed with the smoke. Set aside a couple of hours to smoke it. LOL.


Thanks, I think the Viajes are starting to become one of my favorites, theyres definitly more id like to try, but theyre hard to find


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



NTA_Ben said:


> szyzk and cedjunior, sirs, I'm impressed.


Thank you! They need rest, but I'm more than happy to give them a good home. :nod:


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

$80 worth of cigar cash to my local b&m thru "Groupon.com" for $38, SWWWEEET!!!


----------



## johnmoss

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Short Stories


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just a little sumtnin' I got today


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I should really snap pictures of my last 2 weeks haul, but they're already in the coolerdor marinating so a list it will be:

1 box Camacho connecticut figurados
1 box 601 Maduro
1 box Cubao Maduro Robusto Extra
1 box Cubao No. 2
1 box DPG JJ Salomon
2 Oliva V Samplers (I love the Diadema's, plus they already have 1 year of age on them!)
1 box Oliva G Maduro
1 box CAO Gold Maduro Corona
1 box Sol Cubano Artisans
1 box Padilla Habana Artisans
1 box CAO Brazilia Anaconda (not arrived yet)
1 box La Aurora Puro Vintage 2003 Salamones (not arrived yet)
A few random 5 and 10 packs (AB Tempus flight, Oliva O torpedo, CAO Brazilia Toros, CAO Brazilia Anaconda, DPG Cuban Classics, Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Culebra)

I think that's it...


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Man Abe, that is box central right there! You'll be smoking for years haha!

Those sound like some awesome pickups there for sure!


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

you know you gotta age em, so it's all about front loading right now! Plus I gotta get em while the prices are still good. I hope to have a well stocked walk in when I buy a new place and don't want to drop all that coin at one time.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



fivespdcat said:


> you know you gotta age em, so it's all about front loading right now! Plus I gotta get em while the prices are still good. I hope to have a well stocked walk in when I buy a new place and don't want to drop all that coin at one time.


Wow, a walk-in?!?! That would be my dream Abe! And you make a good point about aging them. I always forget that VERY important thing. I need to find a cigar I really enjoy straight up to buy a box and age them a couple years, see how they taste along the way!


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Wow, a walk-in?!?! That would be my dream Abe! And you make a good point about aging them. I always forget that VERY important thing. I need to find a cigar I really enjoy straight up to buy a box and age them a couple years, see how they taste along the way!


You're still young, wait a bit and you'll start to think about it. I love the coolers but a small walk in would really be the way to go if I have the space. I've really enjoyed the Maduro's lately and I think they'll age well. If I have a lot of other sticks I won't be tempted to touch them either.

BTT I'm still hunting for any good deals on boxes so when I find them I snatch em up! Maybe some Mx2's or JJ Maduro's (those were really delicious) and I definitely see a box of Kristoff Maduro's in the near future!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



fivespdcat said:


> You're still young, wait a bit and you'll start to think about it. I love the coolers but a small walk in would really be the way to go if I have the space. I've really enjoyed the Maduro's lately and I think they'll age well. If I have a lot of other sticks I won't be tempted to touch them either.
> 
> BTT I'm still hunting for any good deals on boxes so when I find them I snatch em up! Maybe some Mx2's or JJ Maduro's (those were really delicious) and I definitely see a box of Kristoff Maduro's in the near future!


I need to move into the world of Coolers as well! But I believe I'm actually going to have to pare down my collection a bit as I have to move it from my friend's place in a couple months.

I haven't had a Kristoff but I do have a Mx2 resting in my humi that was traded to me by Zach, looking forward to smoking it!


----------



## bent-1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Padron Londres Maduro, Box of 26 (favorite daily puff) & box of Tat Havana IV 5x50's


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Grabbed a box of future space! :smoke2:

:biggrin:


----------



## 1Linnie

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



johnmoss said:


> Box of Short Stories


Very nice!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



68 Lotus said:


> Grabbed a box of future space! :smoke2:
> 
> :biggrin:


Where are you guys getting these? I have not seem them around here at all!


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Where are you guys getting these? I have not seem them around here at all!


:doh: An they got bigger sizes! :lol:

Lock Lock Rectangular Food Container with Divider Short 4.1-Cup 34-Fluid Ounces by locknlockplace.com (Lock&Lock Official Webstore)

BB&B, Target, Bashas....:hmm:


----------



## BlackandGold508

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got back from a hunt for the Lock and Lock's. Unfortunately Kohls, BB&B and Target didnt carry them, at least in store. I settled for the sterlite ones for now, with the vent on the top you can pop open easily if needed. Def gonna order some L&L's from there website, love the trays.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



68 Lotus said:


> :doh: An they got bigger sizes! :lol:
> 
> Lock Lock Rectangular Food Container with Divider Short 4.1-Cup 34-Fluid Ounces by locknlockplace.com (Lock&Lock Official Webstore)
> 
> BB&B, Target, Bashas....:hmm:


BB&B and Target by me do not have them...unless I walked past them several times LOL. And Bashas....hmm never heard of them 

Thanks for the link though, I will keep my eyes out.


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> BB&B and Target by me do not have them...unless I walked past them several times LOL. And Bashas....hmm never heard of them
> 
> Thanks for the link though, I will keep my eyes out.


:hmm: must be an individual store thing..::dunno:


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> $80 worth of cigar cash to my local b&m thru "Groupon.com" for $38, SWWWEEET!!!


Now that is AWESOME. I have requested that Groupon offer deals at cigar shops in my area, but so far nothing. Good site though. I have gotten many a good deal at restaurants.


----------



## Strickland

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just ordered a mazo of John Bull Prime Ministers from CI. Had one the other day and really liked it...

Side note: I _love_ CI. I placed my order yesterday around this time and the sticks are, as I type this, sitting outside my front door. I think it's about quittin' time...


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Strickland said:


> I just ordered a mazo of John Bull Prime Ministers from CI. Had one the other day and really liked it...
> 
> Side note: I _love_ CI. I placed my order yesterday around this time and the sticks are, as I type this, sitting outside my front door. I think it's about quittin' time...


Yeah, I placed an order yesterday and they will be deilvered to my office tomorrow in New Hampshire around 1:30...they are fast!


----------



## Rune

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I don't like the prices here in Norway. For this few cigars I paid 235$ ! You are so lucky in US that the cigars are much cheaper than here! For me if I want to buy a Box of 24 Oliva Serie V Torpedo I have to pay 665$.

Some years ago we could order cigars from US but now the government have made it illegal:cheeky:

We have to much taxes:mmph:


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



kenelbow said:


> Now that is AWESOME. I have requested that Groupon offer deals at cigar shops in my area, but so far nothing. Good site though. I have gotten many a good deal at restaurants.


It was a FANTASTIC deal, Ken. I went up to the shop today and used $40 of the credit on 2-Tatuate Noella, 1- HC Habano Colorado, 1-CAO Mx2 and a cup of coffee while I enjoyed a stick! Essentially got all of the above for $19 (b/c of the Groupon)! :banana:


----------



## Tman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 El Rey Del Mundo
2 Tatuaje J21 Reserva
2 Padilla 1932 (Pepin-made)


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tman said:


> 3 El Rey Del Mundo
> 2 Tatuaje J21 Reserva
> 2 Padilla 1932 (Pepin-made)


Nice choices Tman! So the bands on the 32s are the original labels? Let me know how these smoke!


----------



## Hoagiehoag

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I dropped some dough at the Tinderbox...

2-Padron 1926 No. 6
2-Padron 1964 Principe 
2-La Traviata Divino 
2-La Aroma De Cuba Robusto
2-La Aroma Mi Amor Belicosa
2-La Flor Dominica El Jocko
2-Murcielago Robusto
2-Nestor Miranda Coffee Breaks
2-Frank Llaneza Magnums
2-AF WOAMs
2-LFD Air Bender Matatan
2-LFD Air Bender CHisels
4-AF Anejo 50's

And I should be visiting JR's at statesville on Friday...


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Hoagiehoag said:


> I dropped some dough at the Tinderbox...
> 
> 2-Padron 1926 No. 6
> 2-Padron 1964 Principe
> 2-La Traviata Divino
> 2-La Aroma De Cuba Robusto
> 2-La Aroma Mi Amor Belicosa
> 2-La Flor Dominica El Jocko
> 2-Murcielago Robusto
> 2-Nestor Miranda Coffee Breaks
> 2-Frank Llaneza Magnums
> 2-AF WOAMs
> 2-LFD Air Bender Matatan
> 2-LFD Air Bender CHisels
> 4-AF Anejo 50's
> 
> And I should be visiting JR's at statesville on Friday...


Nice pickups, enjoy those!


----------



## Tman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Nice choices Tman! So the bands on the 32s are the original labels? Let me know how these smoke!


Yup! I was happy when I found this out too. I'll make sure to post my thoughts after I smoke one.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Hoagiehoag said:


> I dropped some dough at the Tinderbox...
> 
> 2-Padron 1926 No. 6
> 2-Padron 1964 Principe
> 2-La Traviata Divino
> 2-La Aroma De Cuba Robusto
> 2-La Aroma Mi Amor Belicosa
> 2-La Flor Dominica El Jocko
> 2-Murcielago Robusto
> 2-Nestor Miranda Coffee Breaks
> 2-Frank Llaneza Magnums
> 2-AF WOAMs
> 2-LFD Air Bender Matatan
> 2-LFD Air Bender CHisels
> 4-AF Anejo 50's
> 
> And I should be visiting JR's at statesville on Friday...


what a terrible selection,just send them my way and I will get rid of them for you


----------



## Hoagiehoag

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> what a terrible selection,just send them my way and I will get rid of them for you


Well I am working on getting rid of one of the Padrons. The first anniversary I have ever had. Wont be my last


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bidding on a bundle of Puros Indios Siembra de Oro. Smoked a 5-pack of petit coronas during fall and they're great!


----------



## Codename47

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rune said:


> I don't like the prices here in Norway. For this few cigars I paid 235$ ! You are so lucky in US that the cigars are much cheaper than here! For me if I want to buy a Box of 24 Oliva Serie V Torpedo I have to pay 665$.
> 
> Some years ago we could order cigars from US but now the government have made it illegal:cheeky:
> 
> We have to much taxes:mmph:


Kind of similar situation here in European Union... However, we have "only" 70% taxes on cigars so Oliva Serie V Torpedo would cost me about 300$ including shipping. But illegal to order from US.. That's ridiculous!


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Codename47 said:


> Kind of similar situation here in European Union... However, we have "only" 70% taxes on cigars so Oliva Serie V Torpedo would cost me about 300$ including shipping. But illegal to order from US.. That's ridiculous!


cant find a way to have them labeled as "photos" or something?


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just purchased a C.A.O 5 pack sampler


----------



## Codename47

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gibson_es said:


> cant find a way to have them labeled as "photos" or something?


I believe it's not good to talk about this here but I am glad that there are some shops doing this for us. However, our customs agents are not fools


----------



## SunDevil08

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up 5 different sticks from Tim over at Habanos Torres in Mesa, AZ. Place is going to be the death of me.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My LATEST!


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got back from the mailbox! Received these from a great BOTL Austin_Smoker. He definitely put together an awesome buy! He was even nice enough to ship them before I sent payment. Which I sent promptly later that night when I got back home from work and school! Thanks again!

10' TAA
04' Liberty
Opus A


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> My LATEST!


Be sure to check the date on those Ave Marie's.

I bought a box the day they released in November and they had been rolled in October.

You may want to let them rest a good 6 months to a year if that's the case.

I also found a few stems that were rolled inside the cigars, you could feel them through the wrapper - I smoked those and saved the others to rest.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



KcJason1 said:


> Just got back from the mailbox! Received these from a great BOTL Austin_Smoker. He definitely put together an awesome buy! He was even nice enough to ship them before I sent payment. Which I sent promptly later that night when I got back home from work and school! Thanks again!
> 
> 10' TAA
> 04' Liberty
> Opus A


I sure wouldn't mind being bombed by you and a few certain others that we've had conversations back and forth with on here that donate to soldiers for the first time, hint hint. Hehe.

Those are nice pick ups.


----------



## FWTX

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



eyesack said:


> Bidding on a bundle of Puros Indios Siembra de Oro. Smoked a 5-pack of petit coronas during fall and they're great!


Lot #:1004208
Lot Title: Puros Indios Viejo Maduro Media Corona - 5-pack
Your Winning Quantity:1
Your Current winning Bid: $3.00

It's so much fun!!! :roll:


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Be sure to check the date on those Ave Marie's.
> 
> I bought a box the day they released in November and they had been rolled in October.
> 
> You may want to let them rest a good 6 months to a year if that's the case.
> 
> I also found a few stems that were rolled inside the cigars, you could feel them through the wrapper - I smoked those and saved the others to rest.


The date is 22/15/10 so they do have a good couple of months on them...they aren't green or anything like that and I haven't noticed any "bumps". I got one in a sampler a few weeks back and smoked that one and it was outstanding. These are for (more or less) the trip to Cigar Fest for me and my buddy so most of them will sit for a good couple months before they are cracked open.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> The date is 22/15/10 so they do have a good couple of months on them...they aren't green or anything like that and I haven't noticed any "bumps". I got one in a sampler a few weeks back and smoked that one and it was outstanding. These are for (more or less) the trip to Cigar Fest for me and my buddy so most of them will sit for a good couple months before they are cracked open.


Good good, those are excellent cigars. Every time some one tells me that a nice wrapper means a crappy cigar I bring that particular one up. I usually spend all of my time looking at the wrapper and how elaborate it is while I'm smoking one, haha.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Good good, those are excellent cigars. Every time some one tells me that a nice wrapper means a crappy cigar I bring that particular one up. I usually spend all of my time looking at the wrapper and how elaborate it is while I'm smoking one, haha.


Yeah, there are a lot of cigars with BEAUTIFUL wrappers that are also outstanding smokes. Isn't that the point of the Lancero (as I found out this week)?? The Ave Maria...if it stands up to my impression of my first smoke, will be a regular in my rotation for sure...


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

GREAT pick-up! I've been curious about the Ave Maria. Looks like I may need to pick up a 5'er.



primetime76 said:


> My LATEST!


----------



## HWiebe

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My shipment from AC just arrived:


----------



## Veteran.V

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

From CigarMonster I got a 5'er of the liquid Acids, and a 5'er of Oliva Serie G Belicosos


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

a bundle of 25 tony alvarez corto habano 4.5x50 from cuban crafters, im quite impress with these cigars, best cigar i have had for its price, paid $30 shipped, thats $1.25 a stick, they could go for $5 easy, odd that they sell in bundles of 25, but they pack them in bundles of 20. and then throw 5 more in a zip lock bag, not that it matters, just odd, and they through in a cutter too, its not bad for a freebie, has a lifetime warrenty. smoked two yesterday (the day i gont them) and plan on smoking one tonight when i get home from work if im not too tired.


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A 10pk of them dog rockets called Anejo #46's... $7.40 a stick shipped.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



KcJason1 said:


> A 10pk of them dog rockets called Anejo #46's... $7.40 a stick shipped.


Day-um. Nice deal.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dog Rockets. I would NEVER buy those.....:bounce:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Dog Rockets. I would NEVER buy those.....:bounce:


You're a dog rocket!


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



KcJason1 said:


> A 10pk of them dog rockets called Anejo #46's... $7.40 a stick shipped.


Someone got an A+ deal...:rockon:


----------



## Hall25

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bundle of 20


----------



## canuck2099

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Part trade and part purchase thanks to Alan aka 'theMoneyCollector' ! Looking fwd to all of them especially the Cerdan...never smoked a 29 yo cigar before !

As an aside, can someone tell me how to post large images rather than an attachment ?

Forgot to mention that Alan alos included a bunch of 6 finger baggies. Now I'm more prepared than ever for futher trades !


----------



## Bad Finger

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Rocky Patel I-Press Extreme Toro-bdl~
5-PACK 1$19.99 $19.99

Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torp) [1/5]
5-PACK 1 $20.00 $20.00

Nica Libre Diplomatico [1/5]
5-PACK 1 $21.00 $21.00

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto
BDL OF 20 (reg.$100) [email protected]$39.99 $79.98

RP Vint 2nds:1990 Perfecto MAD [1/15]
BDL OF 15 (reg.$87) 1 $44.95 $44.95

Rocky Patel 'Big Ring' Mega-Sampler
20 CIGARS (reg.$180.50)1$69.95$69.95

Your order will be shipped via:
2nd Day: arrival in 2 business days for $13.95Sub-Total: $255.87< / td>Shipping: $13.95Sales Tax: $0.00

Order Total: $269.82

(I better hide this one from the wife)


----------



## amsgpwarrior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This is what was at the door waiting for me!


----------



## orca99usa

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nothing quite that grandiose, just three singles from a local B&M; Rocky Patel Edge maduro (smoked on the premises); CAO Brazilia (last one in the box and it looked like it needed a home) and H. Upmann Sun Grown. I have not tried the latter - the other guy sitting on the couch at the B&M was smoking one and from our discussions we have similar tastes.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those tats look wonderful!

@clancy, nice pickups on the GH Vintage 2002!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Aaron, you have cigars that greet you at the door when you come home? Man, that's awesome....:couch2:


----------



## amsgpwarrior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Aaron, you have cigars that greet you at the door when you come home? Man, that's awesome....:couch2:


Just lately. Hopefully they keep it up!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2- La Flor Dominicana Factory Press II
1- Tabak Especial (don't know why- I've never had an infused cigar)
2- La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 pk of Cain F 550
20 pk bundle of Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto

10 pk Acid Opulence 3 Robusto for the wife

Looking forward to trying the GH's.


----------



## Rune

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got:

2 Connecticut Reserve Toro
2 Master Blends 3 Double Robusto
2 Serie G Cameroon Toro
2 Serie G Maduro Belicoso
2 Serie O Habano Toro
2 Serie O Maduro Robusto
2 Serie V Double Robusto


----------



## Seasick Sailor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Last night I won a box of La Riqueza No. 1s from the Devil Site for $103!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a 10-pack of CAO Mx2 for $25 at Holt's! The Mx2 is a FANTASTIC cigar at $6.50 each, but at $2.50 each they are SUPERB!


----------



## Johnny Rock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bundle of FDO Toro Maddies
Bundle of GH 2002 Robusto
Bunch of singles (CI's deal):
5 Vegas Gold maduro fig
5 Vegas Classic fig
El Mejor Emerald fig
Cuba Libre fig
5 Vegas Cask strength
Nica Libre Imperial
Nub 466 Cameroon Torp
Oliva MB Torp

5 pack of La Aurora Cetro
5 Pack of Padron Anny Imp Maddies (FSS)-Couldn't find any Viaje anywhere, so I'll have to suffer with the Padrons. :cowboyic9:


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

So out the fishin pond, Finished with, (for both of us) our FIRST Opus X (OpaSex)....

I said they had some *Lost City* at the country store!...and any time ya go in you can buy 3 and get one free of any thing...the free one is Alway! the least expensive...

He flops down a Hun...After I say I gotta go to town the next day...And asks if I'd pick him up some! :hmm:...OK!!

I weren't gonna buy me any!.........But then!........There it was!......A Box with only ONE Oliva V torpedo in it!....I grabbed that box found the lid, picked out my other 3 sticks, and grabbed them- Buy 3 git 1 free!.. Lost Cities!!.....

.....At the time, I think I'z more excited about the damn Box! :doh:

So back at the pond, I deliver them cities....After Pics :lol:....and tuckin mine in me Lockador......and tell him the story of the B&M and purchase..

Kinda giddy with um!....He pulls out a Toro, hands it to me!...And say thanks! :doh:...course I said No! Way!......:but......He Insisted!...:banana:...So, Buyin 3 and gittin 2 free...weren't to bad a Deal! :biggrin1: :ss


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those Lost cities look tasty!

@JohnnyRock - man you got me hooked on those GH Vintage 2002...almost time for another bundle!


----------



## Mayne Street

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Had a La Aroma de Cuba from the local B&M. A little disappointed in the "new" blend.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 - Camacho Liberty 2004
1 - Box - La Aurora Preferidos Edicion 1903 Maduro Ruby Edition 
5 - La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso 
1 - A Dozen Roses for Men Sampler IV includes
1 - Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo 
1 - Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Corojo Toro 
1 - Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Torpedo 
1 - Rocky Patel 1961 Torpedo 
1 - Rocky Patel Edge Corojo Toro 
1 - Rocky Patel Sun Grown Torpedo 
1 - 5 Vegas Triple-A 
1 - Ave Maria Lionheart (box-press) 
1 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo) 
1 - La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Toro 
1 - Man O' War Ruination Robusto #1 
1 - Man O' War Virtue Toro 
2 - The Carlos Torano Exodus 92+ Rated Sampler includes
8 - Carlos Torano Exodus '50 Years' Robusto
6 - Carlos Torano Exodus Gold 1959 Robusto 
6- Carlos Torano Exodus Silver Robusto
1 - HERF-A-DOR


----------



## Krish the Fish

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just came in:


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Krish the Fish said:


> Just came in:


Oooo:yo:.....

Well done sir!


----------



## johnmoss

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped by the B&M for a couple of singles
2 - Anejo #50
1 - Oliva V Lancero
1 - Oliva V Belicoso
2 - Padron 3000 Maduro


----------



## bc8436

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A bunch of stuff I ordered from the local B&M and won via online auctions arrived yesterday ...

Ashton VSG enchantment
Ashton ESG 20-Year 
Padron Family Reserve 45-Year

Early birthday celebration of sorts


----------



## mike91LX

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just arrived:










and if anyone had any doubts about the story that these cigars were made because of them accidentally making 200 extra sodo boxes you can actually see where they laquered over the letters on my box:


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

That's awesome!!


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Quick stop at the B&M today. Anejo 48 & Ambos Mundos Habano & Sumatra.

Wife has tried a few sips of my cigars here and there and she's been inquiring about flavored cigars, so - because I see them so often on this board - I bought her a small Blondie. I'm not sure where to branch off after that but it's a start for her.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mike91LX said:


> Just arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if anyone had any doubts about the story that these cigars were made because of them accidentally making 200 extra sodo boxes you can actually see where they laquered over the letters on my box:


I can't see the SODO...please send them to me so I can inspect them further.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Awesome to the last five purchases.

Mike, that's funny they painted over the SODO.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5pk of RP Honduran Classic Torpedo
5pk of RP Rosado Robusto.

Got them off the Monster. I like the Rosado and been wanting to try the Honduran


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

AWESOME pick-up, Mike!



mike91LX said:


> Just arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if anyone had any doubts about the story that these cigars were made because of them accidentally making 200 extra sodo boxes you can actually see where they laquered over the letters on my box:


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got these yesterday!


















And these today!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Great set-up, Eric!



lukesparksoff said:


> 1 - Camacho
> 
> Liberty 2004
> 1 - Box - La Aurora Preferidos Edicion 1903 Maduro Ruby Edition
> 5 - La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso
> 1 - A Dozen Roses for Men Sampler IV includes
> 1 - Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo
> 1 - Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Corojo Toro
> 1 - Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Torpedo
> 1 - Rocky Patel 1961 Torpedo
> 1 - Rocky Patel Edge Corojo Toro
> 1 - Rocky Patel Sun Grown Torpedo
> 1 - 5 Vegas Triple-A
> 1 - Ave Maria Lionheart (box-press)
> 1 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo)
> 1 - La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Toro
> 1 - Man O' War Ruination Robusto #1
> 1 - Man O' War Virtue Toro
> 2 - The Carlos Torano Exodus 92+ Rated Sampler includes
> 8 - Carlos Torano Exodus '50 Years' Robusto
> 6 - Carlos Torano Exodus Gold 1959 Robusto
> 6- Carlos Torano Exodus Silver Robusto
> 1 - HERF-A-DOR


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack of Graycliff Double Espresso on the Jam.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I enjoyed the few Havana VI that I smoked! Nice choices Eric! BTW, I've never had an OBA OBA? (how are they)


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> BTW, I've never had an OBA OBA? (how are they)


Me too! I don't want to commit to a bundle without trying them. The reviews never go too in-depth, usually it's just "this is really good for the money".


----------



## Frankie Lande

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

:smokin:Thanks to that scary monster, A 40ct. box of Famous Buenos Maduritos
5pk of Olor Fuerte Magnums
5pk of Joya de Nicaragua Gran Consul


----------



## FridayGt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just visited a local B&M for my first time back. Moved while I was deployed and a good member on here pointed me in their direction.

Snagged the following;
2x Anejo Shark #77's
1x AF Best Seller
1x Brickhouse Robusto
1x T52 Flying Pig

I have to say, I was impressed with that store. The clerk tells me they'll have GoF's in next week too. Damn him... lol.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> Me too! I don't want to commit to a bundle without trying them. The reviews never go too in-depth, usually it's just "this is really good for the money".


I'll let you know how they are next week, then if you're nice we can split a bundle.


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> I'll let you know how they are next week, then if you're nice we can split a bundle.


What if I'm not nice? :nono:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Rockets, nothing but dog rockets.


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I was finally quick enough and snagged a 10 pk of Viaje WLP's :dance:


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10er of San Cristobal Clasico, Maduro


----------



## astripp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Tin of Opus X Reserve De Chateau and 2 my Father Le Bijou


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



astripp said:


> Tin of Opus X Reserve De Chateau and 2 my Father Le Bijou


Andrew, I decided to take the plunge and smoke the LFD Salomone


----------



## astripp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

How was it?


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



astripp said:


> How was it?


The LFD Salomone was everything that I expected: GREAT 










I'll post a review of it.


----------



## astripp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Gorgeous. I lit up a Viaje 2010 Holiday today but I think you had the superior stick!


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just Say NO!!! :doh:....I tried!....... I Really Did!!.....:doh:.....

_*.....And it's just a hole in the wall Smoke shoppe!! *_:tsk:

I Never seen one before!?...But recognized some of the sticks from reading here..... A hundred bones plus tax, a thrown in AF Short Story, And it's still 10 bucks each!

:doh: Hope I didn't get burnt to bad! :lol:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bob, you didn't get burnt at all. That's the price that the CRA package sells for, so good deal and enjoy the smokes!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice, enjoy those smokes!


----------



## Hatattack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought my firt real box of cigars. Not bundles or cardboard boxes. :hat:

A 10 box of Padron 1926 No. 9 Natuarls, 9 made it into the humi.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Leo, that is a very "real" box of Cigars. CONGRATULATIONS! (Don't smoke them all in one week now... )


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Hatattack said:


> Bought my firt real box of cigars. Not bundles or cardboard boxes. :hat:
> 
> A 10 box of Padron 1926 No. 9 Natuarls, 9 made it into the humi.


Nice....looks like the beginnings of a quality stash!


----------



## Hatattack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well they ran out of 26's at the shop because I smoked them all, so I had to order a box to hold me over. Same thing happen to the Babes. haha

I started smoking higher up sticks and now Im hooked on 26 Padron and La Palina's. I use to be a $5 stick guy!


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Hatattack said:


> Well they ran out of 26's at the shop because I smoked them all, so I had to order a box to hold me over. Same thing happen to the Babes. haha
> 
> I started smoking higher up sticks and now Im hooked on 26 Padron and La Palina's. I use to be a $5 stick guy!


It's amazing how that happens.


----------



## curtis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 packer rom/jul 1875 habana reserve..........good smoke......


----------



## Hatattack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



curtis said:


> 5 packer rom/jul 1875 habana reserve..........good smoke......


I have 3 of them in the bottom of the humi, under the shelve.


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

We spent the day at Universal Studios today, just got annual passes and had a nice time, although it did rain for a while. Afterward we wanted to find a cigar lounge and ended up at a place called The Big Easy in Studio City. Very nice place, good selection and very reasonable prices for being in California. I smoked a La Riqueza there and bought these guys to go.










El Triunfador (#6? The lancero. I want to see how it compares to the OR I had last week)
Tatuaje RC233

The RC is for my birthday next Sunday. What better day to dig in to a 50+ RG 'A' length cigar than my birthday? The pricing on this was right about where I've seen these online which flat out amazed me. It's really funny to see that monster sitting next to the lancero.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ktblunden said:


> We spent the day at Universal Studios today, just got annual passes and had a nice time, although it did rain for a while. Afterward we wanted to find a cigar lounge and ended up at a place called The Big Easy in Studio City. Very nice place, good selection and very reasonable prices for being in California. I smoked a La Riqueza there and bought these guys to go.
> 
> El Triunfador (#6? The lancero. I want to see how it compares to the OR I had last week)
> Tatuaje RC233
> 
> The RC is for my birthday next Sunday. What better day to dig in to a 50+ RG 'A' length cigar than my birthday? The pricing on this was right about where I've seen these online which flat out amazed me. It's really funny to see that monster sitting next to the lancero.


Very cool Kevin, I love Universal Studios! What better way to top it off than with a smoke and a couple nice take homes, you enjoy that Tat for your birthday bro!


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I couldn't resist. I had to take a picture of the biggest cigar I have with the smallest, which happens to be a Casa England petite corona.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

That 233 is a monster!

I've got some 184s, and they are huge themselves. When I saw the 233 at the store, I was too afraid. Enjoy it, bro.


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> That 233 is a monster!
> 
> I've got some 184s, and they are huge themselves. When I saw the 233 at the store, I was too afraid. Enjoy it, bro.


Thanks Chris, yeah I'm going to make sure I eat a really big meal right before and make sure I have plenty of soda available. We'll see if I can survive all that nicotine.


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got these in from Zeebra on Friday(I think). These are the coolest looking smokes I have seen in some time. Can't wait to fire one up.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cigar factoy New Orleans Pantela
Cigar factoy New Orleans Barber Pole
Cigar factoy New Orleans Tres Hermanod Numero Uno
"New Orleans Cigar" made with Perique - Maduro
Puros Indios Pyramid (gifted)
Viaje 50-50 Red
Viaje Platino Robusto
Viaje Platino Lancero
Los Blancos NINE Lancero









Viaje Oro Toro
LFD El Jocko Maduro
WOAM
La Riqueza Robusto
7-20-4 
My Father Le Bijou SR (2)
Liga Privada No9
Liga Privada T52










J Fuego Gran Reserva "Originals" Softpack









*Here is a the cream of the crop find for yesturday!*​
The top cigar is a "Cardinal" from the USA. Made in the 1940-1950s. This cigar was in the original box with a 6cent price tag!

The bottom cigar is from Germany. Its called "Ten Hearts" translated from German. The whole box was in German and had a Swastica on the box so we guess its between 1933-1945!
A B&M owner (who wants to remain anonamous) had a few boxes of aged smokes.... and was graticious to share these with me and a friend. He is trying to get ahold of PE CCs to sell in his shop, he knows its a long shot though. But then again, he did get cigars from the 1930s!


----------



## Rooster Rugburn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I bought a tray of assorted Fuente. King B, Queen B, Sungrown and Maduro.


----------



## Hatattack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Placed the order today for a box of La Palina Babes, should be in this week.

Looking to buy some Opus X, anywhere online I can get them? Local B&M never has them in stock, people buy them before I can get any.


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Hatattack said:


> Placed the order today for a box of La Palina Babes, should be in this week.
> 
> Looking to buy some Opus X, anywhere online I can get them? Local B&M never has them in stock, people buy them before I can get any.


My local has them at decent prices. Which were you looking to get and how many? I could always pick them up and ship to you @ cost. Let me know via PM if interested.


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Came home today with...










Padron Londres natural
La Sirena Sea Sprite
Viaje Platino torpedo
Tatuaje Cazador Especiales
La Gloria Cubana Serie N Rojo
LP No 9 robusto
Pinar Del Rio 1878 Cubano Especial robusto


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

That la Siena may be the biggest band I've ever seen!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> Came home today with...
> 
> Padron Londres natural
> La Sirena Sea Sprite
> Viaje Platino torpedo
> Tatuaje Cazador Especiales
> La Gloria Cubana Serie N Rojo
> LP No 9 robusto
> Pinar Del Rio 1878 Cubano Especial robusto


Knew it...always awesome stuff Andrew! You always seem to be picking up sticks I've never even HEARD of before! Very cool pickups! Do you get these all from that local B&M of yours? I would love to see some pictures inside of it!


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> That la Siena may be the biggest band I've ever seen!


And I bought the smallest vitola! :nod: I didn't bother to look at the other sizes, I'm not sure if it's one band for everything or if the bands get bigger as the sticks get bigger.

The box is awesome, BTW. Looks like a treasure chest that people put at the bottom of their aquariums.



donovanrichardson said:


> Knew it...always awesome stuff Andrew! You always seem to be picking up sticks I've never even HEARD of before! Very cool pickups! Do you get these all from that local B&M of yours? I would love to see some pictures inside of it!


Get your ass to Warren, PA and I'll give you a tour!

He's not officially open yet so the front of house isn't ready for business, but the humidor is 80% complete - he still needs more cedar shelving installed. It's probably a 30x30 room... There are cigars EVERYWHERE.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> Get your ass to Warren, PA and I'll give you a tour!
> 
> He's not officially open yet so the front of house isn't ready for business, but the humidor is 80% complete - he still needs more cedar shelving installed. It's probably a 30x30 room... There are cigars EVERYWHERE.


Haha sounds good my man! One of these days! We'll have to stop off there and then head to NJ for a herf with Veeral and Ray and the gang!


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Haha sounds good my man! One of these days! We'll have to stop off there and then head to NJ for a herf with Veeral and Ray and the gang!


Take a train. I can pick you up in Erie, PA. We can smoke all the way to NJ.

Veeral can take us to the hospital for smoke inhalation. Ray can search my car for the roll of duct tape I have in my trunk.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> Take a train. I can pick you up in Erie, PA. We can smoke all the way to NJ.
> 
> Veeral can take us to the hospital for smoke inhalation. Ray can search my car for the roll of duct tape I have in my trunk.


Hahahaha this made me laugh hard!!! Oh my gosh, that would be awesome! I need to check out a train ticket for a weekend sometime, not sure if I could ever get away but it might be worth a shot sometime.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> Take a train. I can pick you up in Erie, PA. We can smoke all the way to NJ.
> 
> Veeral can take us to the hospital for smoke inhalation. Ray can search my car for the roll of duct tape I have in my trunk.


Who is going to get this on camera?


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> Who is going to get this on camera?


I have a camcorder I can duct tape (Ray?) to the dashboard...


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> Who is going to get this on camera?


We'll grab Thad from Iowa as well!


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Hahahaha this made me laugh hard!!! Oh my gosh, that would be awesome! I need to check out a train ticket for a weekend sometime, not sure if I could ever get away but it might be worth a shot sometime.


You would have to plan around 4 or 5 days I'm guessing. You'd probably be on the train overnight to get here and then again to get back home.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Put his red wig on him..... can you say youtube?


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> We'll grab Thad from Iowa as well!


More people in the car = less chance we survive the smoke.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> More people in the car = less chance we survive the smoke.


All windows down Andy, maybe I'll buy an O2 canister from Hammer Medical supply in town!


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> All windows down Andy, maybe I'll buy an O2 canister from Hammer Medical supply in town!


Great. We'll be high on pure oxygen. This trip just gets more and more dangerous.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> Great. We'll be high on pure oxygen. This trip just gets more and more dangerous.


Maybe your wife should drive! Then, we'll buy a box of Flying Pigs or something and make a deal to smoke the whole box on the drive there, man that would be tasty!


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Maybe your wife should drive! Then, we'll buy a box of Flying Pigs or something and make a deal to smoke the whole box on the drive there, man that would be tasty!


Do you have a deathwish, Donovan? I'm not saying my wife is a bad driver, but...


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> Do you have a deathwish, Donovan? I'm not saying my wife is a bad driver, but...


ROTFLMAO


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> And I bought the smallest vitola! :nod: I didn't bother to look at the other sizes, I'm not sure if it's one band for everything or if the bands get bigger as the sticks get bigger.
> 
> The box is awesome, BTW. Looks like a treasure chest that people put at the bottom of their aquariums.


I picked up a box of the Poseidon (6 x 60), a size I am favoring more and more, and the bands are enormous. I looked at the other vitola and the bands are size proportioned. The bands on the 6 x 60 is so big it creates the illusion of a much smaller cigar. Neat optical trick!

From what I know about these, they're rolled by Pepin Garcia for Nestor Miranda's Miami Cigar Co. using an all Nicaraguan filler with both a Nicaraguan corojo and Nicaraguan habano binder. The wrapper is a US Connecticut Broadleaf maduro. La Sirena is supposedly Miami Cigar's first foray into the real "full bodied" cigars.

It sounded like a tasty combination and the box is hella cool! I'll post some pictures later along with a review once they've rested a bit more...

Good smokin'
PG


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack of Viaje Satori Zen


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 bundles of Ronnie Mo's....wont be here till next week though


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Teh feck is a Ronnie mo? Hahaha which did you get?


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










EO Nekkids came in today. They'll be put to bed until at least this summer.


----------



## RGRTim

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

box o La Floridita Fuerte Churchill


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

EO Nekkids came in today.

never heard of them, have you smoked one yet?


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> EO Nekkids came in today.
> 
> never heard of them, have you smoked one yet?


I saw that The Party Source has them by me. They're a bargain for sure...hell, they can't be that bad for the price for sure.


----------



## barryowens

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got a box of La Perla Habana Morado toros


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



eyesack said:


> Teh feck is a Ronnie mo? Hahaha which did you get?


Shorts & a mixed sampler HAHA


----------



## Boston Rog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My Don Pepin Garcia Top 25 sampler came in today should be ready to smoke in few days after their long ride.:ranger:


----------



## Troller98

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My first "Litter of Piglets"










I just don't know if I can resist smoking one before they have some rest on them.


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> EO Nekkids came in today.
> 
> never heard of them, have you smoked one yet?


Nope, but I've read enough reviews so I'm pretty sure I know what I'm getting into. I wanted a few bundles of sub-$2 cigars rested up for summer and these fit the bill.



Cattani said:


> I saw that The Party Source has them by me. They're a bargain for sure...hell, they can't be that bad for the price for sure.


Online shipping is $9... If I like them I may have to strike a deal with you to locally source them and save me shipping costs!


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



barryowens said:


> Just got a box of La Perla Habana Morado toros


I keep eyeing up the Rojo and Morado. Let me know how they are!


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Troller98 said:


> My first "Litter of Piglets"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't know if I can resist smoking one before they have some rest on them.


Spark that shit! You got more!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

@ Andrew, let me know how they are after you smoke a few this summer!


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> @ Andrew, let me know how they are after you smoke a few this summer!


Better yet: I'll send you samples once I crack into these and the bundle I have coming from Cuban Crafters. I know you like cheap cigars!

Speaking of, I never did smoke the Gran Habano Vintage you sent me. I pulled it out from the humidor last night and it softly whispered "I'm ready, Andy, smoke me" into my ear. She's getting burned this week!


----------



## carpenter

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just checked out a smoke shop down the road from where I was working yesterday and couldn't leave empty handed. I only had $7 cash so I picked up a Maria De Angeles. I wanted to try something new and have never tried one of those.

Pretty nice shop though, 4 walk in humidors and their website says they have a brand new smoking room but I didn't get a chance to check that out.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 Padron '64 Muduro...1 Ashton VSG Eclipse...1 LFD Airbender...1 Comacho Corojo...and the free Makers Mark's that I got from the offer on Puff (tried them once and didn't like them, figured that I would give them another HONEST shot since the price was right). Not a bad haul for a day!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

@Andrew, very cool!

Great pickups everyone.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went to a new smoke shop today and left with Opus x fuente fuente. good price im going back tomorrow


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



[email protected] said:


> Went to a new smoke shop today and left with Opus x fuente fuente. good price im going back tomorrow


which shop? i hope your not talking about the man cave on lithia pinecrest.


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just Had to go into town! :doh:...And Even though I have to turn on a one way that's 1 block away from this B&M...Nope!....I wasn't gonna do it!.....

.....Right up until that empty parking spot at the front door!! :tsk:

Griffin's Toro Maduro
Torano Exodus 1959 Torpedo 50 Years
AF Short Story Perfecto
Rocky Patel 1990 Perfecto

:hmm:...Got another short story coming on! :lol:


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The Short Story and the Griffin look awesome there Bob! I've been curious about those Griffins as there isn't a whole lot of information on them!


----------



## Hoagiehoag

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought a 150 qt cooler to be my new coolidor, after airing it out and seasoning... it is almost filled... who knew that a bunch of tupperdors held so many... maybe it is time to start thinking of getting a cabinet...


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Hoagiehoag said:


> Bought a 150 qt cooler to be my new coolidor, after airing it out and seasoning... it is almost filled... who knew that a bunch of tupperdors held so many... maybe it is time to start thinking of getting a cabinet...


Haha, sounds about right! I know that I can really jam my cigars into a tupperdor but fitting them in there JUST right!


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> The Short Story and the Griffin look awesome there Bob! I've been curious about those Griffins as there isn't a whole lot of information on them!


Ya....Gonna be doing a little research myself! :lol:.....

A Re-load on the Short Story, The Griffin's because I seen or read about it here, :hmm:..I think!,... and it's Torpedo shaped :tsk:...But....

I'll let it rest a bit,..... Then see if it's worth a little short story when I fire it up! :lol: :ss


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My latest is a bundle of sticks from Cuban Crafters.

Great little smoke!

Jim


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



> Online shipping is $9... If I like them I may have to strike a deal with you to locally source them and save me shipping costs!


No problem. I can get you a bundle and ship them to you for less than that. Just let me know.


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Anejo 46's.. $74 shipped.


----------



## gibson_es

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



KcJason1 said:


> 10 Anejo 46's.. $74 shipped.


damn good find!


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Made a run to a couple of B&M's this morning after work and here is my haul. Some finds that I have been after for a good long time and some that happen to fall into my lap.

























Got the Opus A for 23 or 26. Only one they had though.








Finally got a couple BTLs. Little more than I wanted to pay but you have to pay to play.








Daytonas showed up while I was in the humi.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn that is a nice haul! Enjoy them brother


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










25 Tony Alvarez Corto Habanos, Illusione MK, Illusione CG:4, Illusione Nosotros, Tatuaje RC223


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I am seeing some very awesome buys from Jeff's pickups to Andrew's great selection. You guys are insane!!!!

Jeff, on the Perdomo Silver Edition, did you see the packaging for that one? You have to let us know if it's a good smoke, I'm having a hard time justifying the price on that one!


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

That 223 is sweet. Looked for one today but had no luck.


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> You guys are insane!!!!


Look who's talking. :roll:



jbrown287 said:


> That 223 is sweet. Looked for one today but had no luck.


Last in the store. The cello was nice and yellow (I got mad rhymes, we should start a cigar rap group) so it has some age on it. I'm going to put it to rest until I'm on vacation, otherwise I won't have time to smoke it.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My gosh guys! Both of you have absolutely mouth watering pickups! Coffins, bundles, Tats, Illusiones, BTL, all awesome smokes!


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up two opus x fuente fuente and one anejo this morning  Time to age!


----------



## mattehh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This is my most recent purchase...

Plasencia Organica Corona- 5
Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto Connecticut- 5 but smoked one already
Oliva Cain Maduro 550 (Robusto)- 5 but smoked one already

Been using the monster lately to try out new stuff. So far I am happy with everything.


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

.:just had to stop an look!.:doh:

My First 5'er! :woohoo: :doh:

And they fits in pretty good with my other 3! :biggrin1:

:ss


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I bet my mail man is so glad I moved here. Seems like he is dropping off stuff every other day. Today I go the following










Got these on trade from Boom. Great looking cigar tools. I ordered the walnut for me and told him to surprise me on the other. He sent the Cocobolo.


----------



## barryowens

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped in at the local B&M and got a few new sticks to try...










2- Room 101 213 5.5x44 
2- H.Upmann Sungrown Short Church 4.5x54
2- Guillermo Leon Corona Gorda 6x47
1- Berger & Argenti Corona Gordas
1- Gurkha G3 Toro
1- Cubao Maduro Robusto Extra
1- El Triunfador #4 Robusto


----------



## FridayGt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well, on top of the purchases the other day, I snagged up some more today. I just can't stand seeing my humi mostly empty, but it's well on the way to recovering! Checked out another new B&M near the new house and picked these up;

2- Perdomo Lot 23 Natural Robusto's
1- Padron 1926 Maduro Robusto
1- LP #9 Robusto
3- CAO La Traviata Maduro Robusto's
1- Perdomo Habano corojo
2- FF Opus X Belicoso's

Just finished smoking the T52 Flying Pig from the other day. Yummy! But, now my wallet hurts! lol


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

OK, is it just gars? This came today, it's seasoning now:










:woohoo:


----------



## Hoagiehoag

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> OK, is it just gars? This came today, it's seasoning now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :woohoo:


Beautiful!! What is the capacity of that? And if you don't mind, could you tell me the price and where you purchased it?


----------



## carpenter

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just bought from cigars international,

First Class Humidor Sampler includes:
1 - Oliva Serie 'O' Robusto
1 - Puros Indios Viejo Toro Maduro
1 - 5 Vegas Gold Series Robusto
1 - Bahia Blu E652 Torpedo
1 - Graycliff 'G2' Pirate (torpedo)
1 - Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro
1 - Rocky Patel 'R4' Corojo Double Corona
1 - Gurkha Park Avenue Churchill
and:
1 - 20-Capacity Desktop Humidor

all for $20 shipped address was cigarsinternational.com/saxd5. I didn't include the www in front of it because I don't have 30 posts yet so i can't post web addresses but this seemed like a great deal


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Not at all, says 500 Ct, but I figure 50 loose in the top drawer and 7 to 12 boxes in the cabinet. Of course, I usually err on the light side. Creative packers might get the full 500.

Round $300 shipped, got it from Gotham Cigars. See my post about an EPIC fail (originally ordered a 200ct H. Upmann trashed by Fedex). You may or may not be able to get it from them as they did not stock them, but GOT ONE for me when the item they sent me was damaged.

This online company went above and beyond for me at least...



Hoagiehoag said:


> Beautiful!! What is the capacity of that? And if you don't mind, could you tell me the price and where you purchased it?


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



carpenter said:


> I just bought from cigars international,
> 
> First Class Humidor Sampler includes:
> 1 - Oliva Serie 'O' Robusto
> 1 - Puros Indios Viejo Toro Maduro
> 1 - 5 Vegas Gold Series Robusto
> 1 - Bahia Blu E652 Torpedo
> 1 - Graycliff 'G2' Pirate (torpedo)
> 1 - Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro
> 1 - Rocky Patel 'R4' Corojo Double Corona
> 1 - Gurkha Park Avenue Churchill
> and:
> 1 - 20-Capacity Desktop Humidor
> 
> all for $20 shipped address was cigarsinternational.com/saxd5. I didn't include the www in front of it because I don't have 30 posts yet so i can't post web addresses but this seemed like a great deal


you got a couple of turds in that sampler but for $20 I would smoke them smiling,shoot you paid for a humidor and got some free cigars with it. Nice buy


----------



## carpenter

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> you got a couple of turds in that sampler but for $20 I would smoke them smiling,shoot you paid for a humidor and got some free cigars with it. Nice buy


Ya, I know there are some I don't like in there but there are also some I do. Since I am just starting out it works great for me but for those that already have a great collection this probably isn't for them.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow, some awesome! Loved the huge supply of Olivias I saw as well as that gorgeous cabinet humidor and some other awesome pickups listed as well, good going everyone!


----------



## QiCultivator

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Cain F Robusto on Joecigar for $37.50

Box of 20 601 Connecticut Torpedo for $103 from Cigar Place


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Love the humi Dav0!!! That's sweet.


----------



## bent-1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Added 20 Olivia G Torpedo's for $46.50. Looks like it's a popular stick, & I like Cameroon wrappers.


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










New arrivals! :tu


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thanks V, but you just know, once it's seasoned, and I empty the cooler, I give it a month before the cooler is back cause I'm out of room in the thing!

BTW, someday when I grow up, I'll buy a cabinet made by Ed, but for now, the Waxing Moon desktop will be the crown on top of my "made in China" end table cabinet!



Batista30 said:


> Love the humi Dav0!!! That's sweet.


----------



## Hatattack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up this tin today.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some last minute contest cigars!


----------



## tiger187126

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

haven't been on this side in a while but i picked up a black xicar xi2 cutter, xicar hygro, and some tupperware because my desktop humi decided to stop keeping humidity at a reasonable level and almost destroyed my cigars.


----------



## loki993

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Hatattack said:


> Picked up this tin today.


Ive seen thouse tins, what exactly is in them? I mean I know theyre Opuses, but what kind?


----------



## FridayGt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Hatattack said:


> Picked up this tin today.


Nice score, I nabbed one a while back for Christmas and New Years from Ol Times.



loki993 said:


> Ive seen thouse tins, what exactly is in them? I mean I know theyre Opuses, but what kind?


 Don't know about his, but mine had three OpusX Perfexcion X's in it.


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



loki993 said:


> Ive seen thouse tins, what exactly is in them? I mean I know theyre Opuses, but what kind?


Either Perfection x, robustos, or. Reserve de chateau. Those are the only vitolas I know of that come in those tins.


----------



## emendez

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just bought the last box of Bahia Gold White Label churchill's at my B&M. I love these cigars and a few people told me that Tony Bahrani is out of it and the B&M said he cannot get ahold of Tony to order more. The box was made in 07 so they are well aged, and I cannot wait to enjoy them.


----------



## Hatattack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Its toro Reserve de chateau


----------



## loki993

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



KcJason1 said:


> Either Perfection x, robustos, or. Reserve de chateau. Those are the only vitolas I know of that come in those tins.





Hatattack said:


> Its toro Reserve de chateau


Nice. Is there a way to know but the tin or something or do you just get what you get?

I was at a B&M last night and he had some, dont remember how much they were. 60 maybe? Not super positive

He also has some, what must have been opus22 coffins. They ones that werent in the special Opus hunidor that I could actually pick up and look at, were 99 and I think had 2 cigars in them and said "Cigar Family Charitable Foundation 2007" dont know what votilas though.


----------



## Tman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Possibly my most expensive purchase so far... but damn do they look good!


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pickup Tman!!! Enjoy those puppies.


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a $25 buck Ashtray fer $15! ...An AF Don Carlos Belicoso, (reload fer 2nd try) an Oliva series O Tubos, Master by Carlos Torano, and H Upmann SG Short ......Friggin buy three and get one free! :doh:....I just wanted an Ashtray!!

:lol: :ss


----------



## stock93pgt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

did is my purchase for the week. smoked the little one already. i already posted this on the pic section, just testing the web pic thingy lol


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



68 Lotus said:


> Picked up a $25 buck Ashtray fer $15! ...An AF Don Carlos Belicoso, (reload fer 2nd try) an Oliva series O Tubos, Master by Carlos Torano, and H Upmann SG Short ......Friggin buy three and get one free! :doh:....I just wanted an Ashtray!!
> 
> :lol: :ss


That is an amazing ashtray, I need to find one for myself. Great pickup!


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tman said:


> Possibly my most expensive purchase so far... but damn do they look good!


My Favorite Tat. Great choice, you won't be disappointed! :smoke2:


----------



## Mr.Friday

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10-Cabaiguan Maduro
5-El Triunfador Lanceros
5-Padilla Miami Lanceros
5-Nestor 1989 Robustos
2-Tatuaje Reserva SW
2-Tatuaje Gran Cojonu 2003
2-Viaje Karma

That bout does it


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

15- C.I. Legend Red Torpedos (Perdomo)
10- CAO Mx2 Robusto
5- Tatuaje Black Petite Lanceros
3- Ave Maria (trade)
2- La Aroma de Cuba EE
2- La Aroma de Cuba new blends (red foot)
1- Liga Privada T-52 
2- Exhile

GOOD TIMES!


----------



## dmgizzo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up 30 Padillas in 2 separate transactions on the Devil this a.m. for less than $2 per stick :

10 Padilla Cazadore Toros for $19.90
Padilla Single Batch Mega Sampler 20 cigars $39.80


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dmgizzo said:


> Picked up 30 Padillas in 2 separate transactions on the Devil this a.m. for less than $2 per stick :
> 
> 10 Padilla Cazadore Toros for $19.90
> Padilla Single Batch Mega Sampler 20 cigars $39.80


Good to see you back to buying David haha! Glad to have you back after your 5-day hiatus!


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> 15- C.I. Legend Red Torpedos (Perdomo)
> 10- CAO Mx2 Robusto
> 5- Tatuaje Black Petite Lanceros
> 3- Ave Maria (trade)
> 2- La Aroma de Cuba EE
> 2- La Aroma de Cuba new blends (red foot)
> 1- Liga Privada T-52
> 2- Exhile
> 
> GOOD TIMES!


Nice grabs brother!


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> 15- C.I. Legend Red Torpedos (Perdomo)
> 10- CAO Mx2 Robusto
> 5- Tatuaje Black Petite Lanceros
> 3- Ave Maria (trade)
> 2- La Aroma de Cuba EE
> 2- La Aroma de Cuba new blends (red foot)
> 1- Liga Privada T-52
> 2- Exhile
> 
> GOOD TIMES!


Nice pick-up Blake! Where did you get the Tat blacks?


----------



## dmgizzo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Good to see you back to buying David haha! Glad to have you back after your 5-day hiatus!


Who can pass up Padillas at that price LOL


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Eric,

I got the Blacks from a great brother on the forum. He managed to get a box and was willing to part with a 5'er.



EricF said:


> Nice pick-up Blake! Where did you get the Tat blacks?


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I forgot to mention the BEST part of this pickup.

15- Perdomo Legends ($22-shipped on devil site)
10- Mx2 Robusto ($22.50-shipped : special from Holts online)

I got the 4-La Aroma's, 2-exhiles and Liga Privada at a local b&m I recently purchased a "Groupon" to. The value of the "Groupon" was $40 worth of store credit at the b&m for $19! I purchased 3- groupon's ($120 for $57!)



Austin_Smoker said:


> 15- C.I. Legend Red Torpedos (Perdomo)
> 10- CAO Mx2 Robusto
> 5- Tatuaje Black Petite Lanceros
> 3- Ave Maria (trade)
> 2- La Aroma de Cuba EE
> 2- La Aroma de Cuba new blends (red foot)
> 1- Liga Privada T-52
> 2- Exhile
> 
> GOOD TIMES!


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Reconditioning the humidor, so I bought 5ers of the following to start filling it up with:

Partagas Limited Reserve Decadas - No. 2 
Camacho Corojo 10th Anniversary Torpedo 
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 
Oliva Master Blend Double Robusto 
NUB 358 Cameroon


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped by the shop this morning to inquire about upcoming Viaje releases and maybe get one stick that I haven't had before to smoke this afternoon on a hike, and left with this

La Flor Dominacan habano perfecto
Litto Gomez Diez chisel
Rodrigo Toro 
San Cristobal Guajiro
3x Viaje WLP corona gorda
PDR 1878 maduro robusto

Smoked the LG already, and it was amazing; flavors very reminiscent of the LG small batch 2010, grassy, lemony tang. Time to stock up on these.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Awesome sticks Chris! I'm surprised you were able to get ahold of any WLP singles, awesome my man! Great selection!


----------



## Tman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> Smoked the LG already, and it was amazing; flavors very reminiscent of the LG small batch 2010, grassy, lemony tang. Time to stock up on these.


Nice grab! I keep hearing about the Viaje. That grassy taste from LG sounds delicious. What would be the closest cigar in terms of taste?


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tman said:


> Nice grab! I keep hearing about the Viaje. That grassy taste from LG sounds delicious. What would be the closest cigar in terms of taste?


I haven't tasted anything else quite like the LG.


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I took the wife to a Barnes and Noble about 40 minutes away from where i live, and there is a B&M about 10 minutes from the book store. I get my pipes and tobacco there, but i have never checked out their humidor. I decided to do that today. Holy Crap!! They had about 10 different vitolas of Opus X, and Hemmingway BTL...boxes of them!!! My local B&M is nothing compared to this place!!! Computer climate controlled walk in humidor,and something like the freezer aisle type cases at the grocery, on the outside of the humidor that were full of their "top shelf" stuff!! I think i might have to hit this place once a week!!!

The prices were very reasonable!!

I'm sooo glad i decided to go there!!!

Here is what i picked up!!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice Phil!

I have not bought a cigar for myself in over 3 weeks, I am proud


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sweet! It's driving me crazy that the one Between The Lines has the stripe reversed.



Poneill272 said:


> I took the wife to a Barnes and Noble about 40 minutes away from where i live, and there is a B&M about 10 minutes from the book store. I get my pipes and tobacco there, but i have never checked out their humidor. I decided to do that today. Holy Crap!! They had about 10 different vitolas of Opus X, and Hemmingway BTL...boxes of them!!! My local B&M is nothing compared to this place!!! Computer climate controlled walk in humidor,and something like the freezer aisle type cases at the grocery, on the outside of the humidor that were full of their "top shelf" stuff!! I think i might have to hit this place once a week!!!
> 
> The prices were very reasonable!!
> 
> I'm sooo glad i decided to go there!!!
> 
> Here is what i picked up!!


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I hear ya!! I keep saying i need to somke 'em down before i buy more, but then, i just keep doing it!! :frusty::frusty:


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> Sweet! It's driving me crazy that the one Between The Lines has the stripe reversed.


I have seen that a few times, not sure why.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Poneill272 said:


> I have seen that a few times, not sure why.


There is a good explanation by Padillaguy I believe, in a different thread. Cuban Crafters barber pole thread I think.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Not like any of us are OCD or anything!<grin> Tell ya' what Phil, send it over to me then your set of 4 will match!:bounce:



Poneill272 said:


> I have seen that a few times, not sure why.


----------



## bent-1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Looks like it was a good trip indeed. I used to frequent Barclays, Smokers Haven, & Pipes & Pleasures, wish I sampled their humidors as where I live, it's a haul to get o my tobacconist. Were you in columbus?


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

OK, not really a purchase since it was gifted by the B&M owner, but I bought a few Padron 1924 Annies and Liga Privada T52 toros and he gifted me this unbanded barber pole. He claims it was made by Fuente. It's HUGE.


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My purchase for the week 



















Was also bombed HARD this week as well!

Been the best cigar week of my life so far!


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bent-1 said:


> Looks like it was a good trip indeed. I used to frequent Barclays, Smokers Haven, & Pipes & Pleasures, wish I sampled their humidors as where I live, it's a haul to get o my tobacconist. Were you in columbus?


you nailed it!! Pipes and Pleasures!!! Columbus is right!!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> OK, not really a purchase since it was gifted by the B&M owner, but I bought a few Padron 1924 Annies and Liga Privada T52 toros and he gifted me this unbanded barber pole. He claims it was made by Fuente. It's HUGE.


Whether that's true or not, it still looks like a great smoke!


----------



## bent-1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Poneill272 said:


> you nailed it!! Pipes and Pleasures!!! Columbus is right!!


There used to be an ex-police officer who worked there, he loved his cigars, Doug. He was a real character, mid 50's, had a nick name for everyone. Rosveta was the owner, not sure if she's still running the shop. They have an absolutely astounding tinned pipe tobacco selection, much of it aged.

Did you get to spend time in the lounge? There's usually a Euchre game going on, and the nice older gent with white hair & 'a bad memory' is sly at the game. Got suckered into his wiles a couple times. Good people, lots of characters of all ages.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> OK, not really a purchase since it was gifted by the B&M owner, but I bought a few Padron 1924 Annies and Liga Privada T52 toros and he gifted me this unbanded barber pole. He claims it was made by Fuente. It's HUGE.


Dav0, that cigar looks very well made. Do you happen to know what it's called?


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> Sweet! It's driving me crazy that the one Between The Lines has the stripe reversed.


It's the difference between a right handed and left handed roller. I'm pretty sure they only put righty or leftys in a box, and never mix and match... They also consider a lefty and righty a complete set to collectors.


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



loki993 said:


> Nice. Is there a way to know but the tin or something or do you just get what you get?
> 
> I was at a B&M last night and he had some, dont remember how much they were. 60 maybe? Not super positive
> 
> He also has some, what must have been opus22 coffins. They ones that werent in the special Opus hunidor that I could actually pick up and look at, were 99 and I think had 2 cigars in them and said "Cigar Family Charitable Foundation 2007" dont know what votilas though.


The tins specify what vitola they are on the back.

The charity smokes you saw in coffins are not opus 22. Opus 22 coffins only have 1 cigar per coffin... if there was 2 cigars per coffin it leads me to believe they are the toast across America cigars. Most of which are not regular release sizes. You can only obtain those sizes in the charity 2pack.


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



KcJason1 said:


> The tins specify what vitola they are on the back.
> 
> The charity smokes you saw in coffins are not opus 22. Opus 22 coffins only have 1 cigar per coffin... if there was 2 cigars per coffin it leads me to believe they are the toast across America cigars. Most of which are not regular release sizes. You can only obtain those sizes in the charity 2pack.


Yeah, the Toast Across America coffins have an Arturo Fuente Opus X and a Diamond Crown Maximus in vitolas usually not available elsewhere. Here is the 2007 set, looks like Churchills of each, and that site also states they are basically normal production sizes for that year. The last couple years have essentially been BBMFs without the curly head thing.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Poneill272 said:


> I took the wife to a Barnes and Noble about 40 minutes away from where i live, and there is a B&M about 10 minutes from the book store. I get my pipes and tobacco there, but i have never checked out their humidor. I decided to do that today. Holy Crap!! They had about 10 different vitolas of Opus X, and Hemmingway BTL...boxes of them!!! My local B&M is nothing compared to this place!!! Computer climate controlled walk in humidor,and something like the freezer aisle type cases at the grocery, on the outside of the humidor that were full of their "top shelf" stuff!! I think i might have to hit this place once a week!!!
> 
> The prices were very reasonable!!
> 
> I'm sooo glad i decided to go there!!!
> 
> Here is what i picked up!!


WOW, incredible purchases Phil! That sounds like an awesome B&M with some pretty good technology in it for the humidors! I think BTL are hard to find at a good price so you really lucked out there on that, great going!


----------



## skeptic

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A Box of CAO La Traviata Divino maduro from Atlantic and a box of Trinidad Reyes which I haven't smoked yet. I'm just letting it sit for a bit. Any ways the weather here in Ontario Canada hasn't been the best for smoking a good cigar.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Poneill272 said:


> I hear ya!! I keep saying i need to somke 'em down before i buy more, but then, i just keep doing it!! :frusty::frusty:


If you don't mind me asking, what was the price on the BTL Phil?


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The day the B&M owner hit me with it he said they were pre-release trial run cigars. He had a box with several different sizes, all barber poles, and offered me my choice as a gift for about $100 purchase of Padron Annies/Liga Privada/Opusx (think I got 5 sticks not counting this).

When I went back the next week, I asked him who made the barber pole he had gifted me the week before and he said Fuente.

I'm sure you know the shop, V, it's one of two Viaje dealers here in NJ. I have my Wed. Gig right next door to him.



Batista30 said:


> Dav0, that cigar looks very well made. Do you happen to know what it's called?


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



KcJason1 said:


> It's the difference between a right handed and left handed roller. I'm pretty sure they only put righty or leftys in a box, and never mix and match... They also consider a lefty and righty a complete set to collectors.


This is not what I have heard or read. I read it was due to the fact that each tobacco leaf has 2 sides once they cut out the big vein in the center of the leaf. I would love a definitive answer.


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what was the price on the BTL Phil?


The price for the btl was $17.00/stick. I see them marked at $13.00 on teedles pass, but considering I can't ever find them, and this place has to pay a 17% tax on every individual stick, I thought it was reasonable. For me anyway, since I can never find them. What blew my mind, was the Opus X section!! I will take a few pics the next time we go there and post them up along with my purchases.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My B&M sells the BTL's for 16 I think.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Poneill272 said:


> The price for the btl was $17.00/stick. I see them marked at $13.00 on teedles pass, but considering I can't ever find them, and this place has to pay a 17% tax on every individual stick, I thought it was reasonable. For me anyway, since I can never find them. What blew my mind, was the Opus X section!! I will take a few pics the next time we go there and post them up along with my purchases.


Thanks! Not too bad of a price though, I'm still surprised that the BTL run for so much, more than any Anejo and comparable to some Opus even! They an incredible looking cigar!



Zfog said:


> My B&M sells the BTL's for 16 I think.


Not a bad price at all either! I might have to pick up those samplers were it's got the WOAM, WOAN, and BTL in there. Still saving the awesome BTL you sent me for a special occasion!


----------



## Cigary

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

It's been almost a month since I have bought any cigars but couldnt resist getting a 5'r of 5 Vegas Gold Double Maduro Churchills for $10...best $2 cigar you can buy if you can find em.


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Poneill272 said:


> you nailed it!! Pipes and Pleasures!!! Columbus is right!!


Hey Phil-

I was in P&P yesterday about 4:45. I get all my opus from there. They have an outstanding selection. I picked up 4 Anejo sharks and a FFOX petite lancero yesterday. I wish that they would get the Opus Shark in .....

I could go nuts in there.... Looking at my last Visa statement, I think that I might already have....

Jeff


----------



## Hoagiehoag

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

So I am traveling and stopped in WiseAsh in Atlanta yesterday and picked up the following:

3 El Titan De Bronze Redemption Maduro Robusto
2 San Lotano Habano Robusto
2 Tatuaje Cojonu 2006
1 Padron 45 Years
1 Padron 46 Years

And then in Pensacola this morning, I stopped in Cordova Cigars and got the following:

2 Liga Miami Robusto
2 El Titan De Bronze Redemption Maduro Robusto (I love these)
2 La Gloria Artesanos Artis
2 LFD Limitado IV
2 Padilla Miami Robustos
2 EPC Edicion Limitad....

Man I can never find any Viaje anywhere!!!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Beautiful afternoon for a ride, so T-bone (my better half) and I took a ride and did our part to stimulate the economy. Hit 2 B&Ms, Bob's Furn., Pet Smart and Pathmark

BTW, the first B&M had the Fuente's also had BTL, but priced higer (at 19.50) than the Power Rangers!

Oh, and thanks to Veeral, I'm now offically on a Viaje kick.:smoke:


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow, awesome sticks there DavO! That's awesome my man! It seems that BTL get way overpriced! All of those Viaje look incredible!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thanks Don, T-bone couldn't understand a 35 minute drive to get em', but in all fairness wasn't "stoked" about the kitchen chairs she bought. Didn't think having three different style chairs around a table we rarely sit at mattered. Least I was able to keep the price tag for the sticks under that of the chairs!:noidea:



donovanrichardson said:


> Wow, awesome sticks there DavO! That's awesome my man! It seems that BTL get way overpriced! All of those Viaje look incredible!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> Thanks Don, T-bone couldn't understand a 35 minute drive to get em', but in all fairness wasn't "stoked" about the kitchen chairs she bought. Didn't think having three different style chairs around a table we rarely sit at mattered. Least I was able to keep the price tag for the sticks under that of the chairs!:noidea:


Hahaha yes, when you can buy a chair for less than something that you are going to burn, there might be a problem lol. I'm sure the chairs look just fine!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oh, one more thing, the first B&M - the one with the Opus X, had a single stick, a glass tubo, in a huge box that I thought would hold 10. It was a God Of Fire Don Carlos, I guess a Churchill size, and the sticker said ................. get ready .................. $168.99.:nono:

Oh, and there might have been a stainless steel double blade cutter in there also, I didn't want to look too closely for fear I would be charged a $10 gazing fee.


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



harley33 said:


> Hey Phil-
> 
> I was in P&P yesterday about 4:45. I get all my opus from there. They have an outstanding selection. I picked up 4 Anejo sharks and a FFOX petite lancero yesterday. I wish that they would get the Opus Shark in .....
> 
> I could go nuts in there.... Looking at my last Visa statement, I think that I might already have....
> 
> Jeff


That's funny! I was there at 5:30!! We should meet for a smoke sometime!


----------



## canuck2099

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I get so jealous reading this thread ! I'd love to be able to spend 45 mins wandering around picking up new sticks and shooting the breeze with other BOTLs. We just don't have that many B&Ms here in BC and the ones that we do are just not affordable ( for regular visits !).


----------



## Rooster Rugburn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










And a handful of singles to total 20.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice! Outstanding Coolador to boot! :thumb:



Rooster Rugburn said:


> And a handful of singles to total 20.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I bought a LFD Ligero today at the lounge....first cigar I bought in quite some time.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today has been pretty slow for me.....


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

GOOD! Now finish packing the cigars 

Don't worry I have some more Ron Mexicos for you.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> GOOD! Now finish packing the cigars
> 
> Don't worry I have some more Ron Mexicos for you.


out:Fine.......wait...did you say Ron Mexicos???? :banana:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yes sir! I'll hand deliver them this week 

That's just how I roll!


----------



## alboogie7

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

90 plus rated Rocky Patel and CAO samplet from TC


----------



## gator_79

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just picked up 6 more Anejo Sharks. I can't believe there still available here. I picked up the box, which had 6 left and headed to the check out. At the check out the owner politely asked if I would like any more. I now have 7 50's, 7 48's, and 12 "Sharks". I also picked up 3 more T52 Pigs.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

See Robin, now you won't feel so bad if you decide to light up an Anejo, you have a bunch of them!


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got home from Casa Fuente today. Picked up:

1 BTL - not shown cuz I had it there, b4 I took pic 
1 Queen B
2 Opus X Magnum
1 WOAM
1 BBMF
3 xXx Power Rangers
2 Signature Maduro
2 Classic Maduro
2 Rosado Classic


----------



## gator_79

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I've been enjoying 1 or 2 a month. I had to make sure I have enough to last until next Dec. when they are released again.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> Just got home from Casa Fuente today. Picked up:
> 
> 1 BTL - not shown cuz I had it there, b4 I took pic
> 1 Queen B
> 2 Opus X Magnum
> 1 WOAM
> 1 BBMF
> 3 xXx Power Rangers
> 2 Signature Maduro
> 2 Classic Maduro
> 2 Rosado Classic


That BBMF is the nicest looking cigar I have ever seen.

Great pickups man, hope you had a good time out there.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thanks. The only ones I have had were the WOAM and the BTL. I have had some Opus X but not any of these. Can't wait to spark a couple of these up.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Matt, very nice. Just lookin' at all that good smokin' in the AM gets me ready for the day!



socalocmatt said:


> Just got home from Casa Fuente today. Picked up:
> 
> 1 BTL - not shown cuz I had it there, b4 I took pic
> 1 Queen B
> 2 Opus X Magnum
> 1 WOAM
> 1 BBMF
> 3 xXx Power Rangers
> 2 Signature Maduro
> 2 Classic Maduro
> 2 Rosado Classic


----------



## Jeff989

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A cuban crafters perfect cutter, and some spanish cedar for my coolidor!


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ktblunden said:


> Yeah, the Toast Across America coffins have an Arturo Fuente Opus X and a Diamond Crown Maximus in vitolas usually not available elsewhere. Here is the 2007 set, looks like Churchills of each, and that site also states they are basically normal production sizes for that year. The last couple years have essentially been BBMFs without the curly head thing.


Yep. I believe the 2009's are torpedo/pyramids.. The 2010 which I have is a figurado. It would be sick if they did a BBMF opus and DC In one of these years.


----------



## havanajohn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Arrived today...


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

John, you sir, have made a nice purchase and one that I heartily approve of (not that you would need anyone's approval).
:bowdown:



havanajohn said:


> Arrived today...


----------



## havanajohn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

D


dav0 said:


> John, you sir, have made a nice purchase and one that I heartily approve of (not that you would need anyone's approval).
> :bowdown:


:yo:

Thank you... And a HUGE thanks to some great BOTL's that actually picked these up for me :yo::yo:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

John!!!!!!!!!!!

Nice pickups 

Enjoy them.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

SWEET!!!!!

Nice pick up. Glad things worked out.
Now,......about those cool ass Hammers.

I think I am going to become a collector.....hahhahahaaaahaha

They look really tasty John, And that's coming from someone who smoked their first Tat last Monday.

AND

I now know where you live BWUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Again, nice score. I think it's karma my brother.

B


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Arturo Fuente Anejo #49
5 Oliva G Mad
1 Midwest Smoke Out Ticket


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got these in this afternoon from the Shuckins group buy


























If anyone wants to see the smokes they will be posted in the group buy thread.


----------



## bodia

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped by one of the B&M's in the area for lunch today (Casa de Montecristo...one of my faves around here). Grabbed a handful:

1 - Tatuaje 7th Reserva
1 - Winston Churchill Chequers
1 - La Aurora 107 Robusto
1 - Viaje Fifty/Fifty Black Label
1 - Viaje Holiday Blend Petit Robusto
1 - Viaje Satori Karma
2 - Opus X PerfecXion #5

Out the door for $78 and change.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dude, I wanna move by you! Great prices on some fine smokes.



bodia said:


> Stopped by one of the B&M's in the area for lunch today (Casa de Montecristo...one of my faves around here). Grabbed a handful:
> 
> 1 - Tatuaje 7th Reserva
> 1 - Winston Churchill Chequers
> 1 - La Aurora 107 Robusto
> 1 - Viaje Fifty/Fifty Black Label
> 1 - Viaje Holiday Blend Petit Robusto
> 1 - Viaje Satori Karma
> 2 - Opus X PerfecXion #5
> 
> Out the door for $78 and change.


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just split a box of Partagas Shorts with a friend.... Now for the 2 week wait 

Jim


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



StogieJim said:


> Just split a box of Partagas Shorts with a friend.... Now for the 2 week wait
> 
> Jim


Very cool my man, those should be great! Are those pretty good ROTT?


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Such an awesome purchase as always Dave! The those 2010 Liberties look awesome as well as the Habanos there, very impressed with that haul!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I love the black on the Liberty 10s. Sweet pickups David!


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dave are those Gold Metals?
Nice pickup Smelvis!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> Dave are those Gold Metals?
> Nice pickup Smelvis!


Yes gold medals, a couple more order and I'm done, if I new what I knew before I wouldn't have ordered this stuff.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dave where are my Gold Medals?

You said you loved me lmao!

Dave great pickups as always.


----------



## HectorL

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I bought a bundle of arganese maduro robustos from CI yesterday...


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Dave where are my Gold Medals?
> 
> You said you loved me lmao!
> 
> Dave great pickups as always.


Well I did but now I keep freaking out looking at your avatar makes me think I'm on the wrong site.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

LMAO!

No worries bro it will be gone Thursday


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> LMAO!
> 
> No worries bro it will be gone Thursday


No problem just flipping some shit LOL :bounce:


----------



## Animal

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pickups, Dave! The Liberty coffins look beautiful, and I have always loved the design of Bolivar boxes. Enjoy those!


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Very cool my man, those should be great! Are those pretty good ROTT?


Thats why we picked those sticks to order, the general consensus was they are pretty good ROTT.

I'll probably age 6 and smoke 6 (my share of the haul)

Dave, that is an awesome haul! Nice work there!

Jim


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oliva V series and Anejo 48


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Mmmmm, Edmundo's?


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



StogieJim said:


> Just split a box of Partagas Shorts with a friend.... Now for the 2 week wait
> 
> Jim


2 weeks is that all? lol. Cant wait!!!


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



[email protected] said:


> 2 weeks is that all? lol. Cant wait!!!


I really hope its sooner, but we'll see!

Jim


----------



## paul01036

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just purchased a beutiful box of H Uppman #52's. I can't wait until they arrive.

This is a great cigar imo.


----------



## Desertlifter

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 50th anniversary robusto and a Brickhouse Robusto just because.

Stopped by my local B&M on the way home from running errands after work.


----------



## chasingstanley

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Montecristo Open Regata
RyJ Short Churchill Robusto


----------



## Strickland

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just got the Wizard's Hat sampler from CI: 20 sticks, 2 toros each: A. Fernandez, Felipe II, Graycliff G2, Gurkha's Castle Hall, Gurkha's Cuban Legacy, Gurkha's Park Ave, Indian Tabac Classic, La Cuna Habano, Nica Libre and Padilla Habano.

Hey, somebody's gotta buy the cheapies!


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

went on a field trip today,first stop was Jack Schwartz Downtown ,allot of big wigs and traders in there. The legendary Jack Schwartz was disappointing small humidor, but they did have allot of top end stuff. I picked up a davidoff reserva 12 robusto (which I smoke there) , and a Casa Magna Colorado Gran Toro that I smoked at the next B&M. Next stop was Iwan Ries & Co.the people was nice there .I picked up a illusion 88, and a tatuaje tubos verocu


----------



## Seasick Sailor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I told myself I wouldn't buy any more boxes for awhile, but I couldn't pass up the last box of Fuente Cuban Corona Maduros from RMR. With their 40% off liquidation sale, it was only $58.17.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

RMR is wiped clean...damn!


----------



## mike91LX

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just picked up a box of T52 robustos


----------



## RGRTim

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Padron Aniversario Principe
1 BOX 25 Maduro 4 1/2 x 46 
arrived today.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I've tried the Liga Privada t52, but not the #9 so picked up ths famous test flight along with a Hygroset and my mom's Demi-tasse.


----------



## bc8436

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a stick of Oliva Serie V Maduro Especial while passing by the local B&M coming home from work tonight.

They had a few OpusX As. Was really tempted, but decided to pass.


----------



## brandnl78

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Can't add pictures yet but some Diesel Shorty's just arrived.


----------



## Ace7682

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I was close to a B&M so picked up a couple of sticks:

Antano Dark Corojo

Casa Magna Oscuro

Illisoume(sp?) 88


----------



## SmokinSpider

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Headed into town to pick up m paycheck and made a pit stop at one of my normal b&m's and pick up a few of my regulars(The Gurkhas, and Cain) After that I headed to the other side of town to hit a b&m that I rarely go to and low and behold the had Avo and Oliva V Maduro so i picked up some.


----------



## Kasper ~

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

box of Camacho Diploma Maduro's 07/05 (great size)


----------



## FridayGt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 OpusX Shark
1 AF QueenB
1 Kristoff Ligero Maduro
1 Doc Holiday
1 Tatuaje Hav VI
1 MF LB 1922
1 LADC Mi Amor
2 Oliva Serie V Lancero's
2 HDM Rothschild
1 CAO Gold Maduro
5 AB Prensado


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 opus XXx
2 Viaje holiday 10' Torpedos.


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just some yummies that showed up today!:rockon:








A Sampler from a crazy BOTL!!








Tat 7th Reservas








ELO6's from NHC!!


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Eric, Have you had any of the EL from NHC before? I've been eyeing those recently, a few good words about them might be the nudge I need to order.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Pack of Gurkha Beauty  and a 5 pk of Montecristo media noche!


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> Eric, Have you had any of the EL from NHC before? I've been eyeing those recently, a few good words about them might be the nudge I need to order.


A few good words about them.

There ya go Chris! :tongue:


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> A few good words about them.
> 
> There ya go Chris! :tongue:


What are you, being fresh?


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> Eric, Have you had any of the EL from NHC before? I've been eyeing those recently, a few good words about them might be the nudge I need to order.


Couldn't tell ya anything yet. I, being a Tat whore, got them just because! I am gonna let them rest a bit and then try them out. They are supposed to be Tat blends without being Tats.

I got them cuz the price was good, $4.00 a stick!


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> A few good words about them.
> 
> There ya go Chris! :tongue:





Max_Power said:


> What are you, being fresh?


No, just Zach being a wise azz!!!!!!!:rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My Ronnie Mo bundles came in today

:rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> What are you, being fresh?





EricF said:


> No, just Zach being a wise azz!!!!!!!:rockon::rockon::rockon:


Who me? :mmph: lol

Nice pickup on the Donnie Jo's Bieber!


----------



## Big Rick

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a about half a box of Satori Nirvana (grabbed all they had) and a few Illusione hl maduros. Love them both.


----------



## stonez

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I picked up 5 Illusione Epernay Le maitin, my now go to cigar. A little expensive compared to others I like, but it blows each and every one out of the water. The construction, the draw, the complex woody-spice taste is just everything I expect a cigar to be. It's an exceptional smoke in every way.

I'm out on the deck now enjoying one as I type this.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Chris get a nice bottle of champagne to have with that cigar and watch what happens to it


----------



## dubels

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## stonez

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Chris get a nice bottle of champagne to have with that cigar and watch what happens to it


I can only imagine. I'm sipping the Glenkinchie right now. I have a bottle or two of brut for the wife in the chiller for the weekend. That will have to do.

:lol:


----------



## fishkilla

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up these few boxes with in the last couple of weeks. Loved them all so far. Just got them mainly from the reviews from the fellow brothers. Since im still pretty wet behind the ears. Tell me what you think.


----------



## kbiv

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

picked up a three pack of Sancho Panza's Heard good things, so am hopefull. Also got one of the 1997 Mac's


----------



## dubels

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oye, I need to walk away from the computer and puff for a month or two.

MoW Puro Authentico 3 Pack
1 Viaje Oro to replace the one I bought and smoked earlier
2 Camacho Liberty 2009
2 Camacho Liberty 2010


----------



## Kasper ~

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

YUM & YUMMY . . . Good Purchase



fishkilla said:


> Just picked up these few boxes with in the last couple of weeks. Loved them all so far. Just got them mainly from the reviews from the fellow brothers. Since im still pretty wet behind the ears. Tell me what you think.


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 5-packs of Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Belicosos


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

An Oliva/Cain/Nub Sampler and some humidity! Now I must smoke what I've got because room is now an issue....damn! Looking at maybe picking up one of the two shelf wine coolers and doing a smallish winedor.


----------



## BlackandGold508

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dam Kipp !! Was that you that just went flying down the slope past me ?!?!?


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BlackandGold508 said:


> Dam Kipp !! Was that you that just went flying down the slope past me ?!?!?


Hmmm, could have been...was there a trail of wonderful smelling smoke and the sound of a little girl crying about her wallet? Oh yeah..that was me! LOL


----------



## Frankenstein

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up 10 La Flor Dominicana 2000 series No 2. My B&M had em at 4 bucks a pop, and aged 3 years.


----------



## BlackandGold508

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> Hmmm, could have been...was there a trail of wonderful smelling smoke and the sound of a little girl crying about her wallet? Oh yeah..that was me! LOL


Hahahah!


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Actually got away from the house for the night! Stopped at a good B&M nearby and picked up two Alec Bradley Family VR-1's. Smoked a well aged Padilla 32 on the way there and a nice Torano Virtoso while there...

Good times!

Happy smokin'
PG


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Kasper ~ said:


> box of Camacho Diploma Maduro's 07/05 (great size)


I couldn't agree with you more... To me, the 07/05 is a great vitola, but have you tried the 11/18? It's like a little baseball bat and smokes great! I picked up a collection of them from Mike's a month or two ago including...

(4) Camacho Diploma 11/18
(4) Camacho Liberty 2007
(4) Camacho CLE
(4) Camacho Corojo 10th Anniversary 11/18
(4) Camacho Triple Maduro 11/18

All for $150...

Enjoy those 07/05's!

PG


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

..........:twitch:...........Even Though The Wife says I Stink at times! :ss.......

She sends me on an errand while she's at her Appt!...(_The Big City & Day Drive one!_)....

_*"Mind picking me up something you might like?"*.._. :faint:...Well Yes! (I'll go in there with you)....But if you insist! :tsk:.......I'll give it a shot if I have to go!!.....:kiss:..Gone!...:car: :bounce:

It's also Her way of saying........Pull the ripcord!.........Hit the Bunny Tow!....And Snow Plow awhile!....... :laugh:

So Thanks Puff & Puffers!.....I wouldn't have picked these sticks in a Million, without yer help! :thumb: :ss


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



68 Lotus said:


> ..........:twitch:...........Even Though The Wife says I Stink at times! :ss.......
> 
> She sends me on an errand while she's at her Appt!...(_The Big City & Day Drive one!_)....
> 
> _"Mind picking me up something you might like?".._. :faint:...Well Yes! (I'll go in there with you)....But if you insist! :tsk:.......I'll give it a shot if I have to go!!.....:kiss:..Gone!...:car: :bounce:
> 
> It's also Her way of saying........Pull the ripcord!.........Hit the Bunny Tow!....And Snow Plow awhile!....... :laugh:
> 
> So Thanks Puff & Puffers!.....I wouldn't have picked these sticks in a Million, without yer help! :thumb: :ss


 Nice lil selection...and those RyJ Habana Reserves are great for the price!


----------



## brandnl78

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a 5pk of Oliva Serie G maduro and a 5pk of 601 maduro.


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A sample of what came in the large flat rate from Veeral...........










5 Viaje Holiday Blend Petite Robusto's
5 FFOX Magnum O's
5 2007 Camacho Lberty's
5 JdN Gran Reserva's
10 Viaje TNT's


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very very nice ,hats off to Veeral



Reino said:


> A sample of what came in the large flat rate from Veeral...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Viaje Holiday Blend Petite Robusto's
> 5 FFOX Magnum O's
> 5 2007 Camacho Lberty's
> 5 JdN Gran Reserva's
> 10 Viaje TNT's


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

John you made some lovely purchases in the group buy, enjoy!


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> Very very nice ,hats off to Veeral





Rock31 said:


> John you made some lovely purchases in the group buy, enjoy!


Thanks guys, no more GB's for me, if you dont see me for a while the wife banned me!

Veeral and his connections and the GB's did me in!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ok, I guess I won't tell you about the private group buy I was planning to have very soon....oh well. I'll just take your name off the list.


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Ok, I guess I won't tell you about the private group buy I was planning to have very soon....oh well. I'll just take your name off the list.


Well if it is private she wont know !!! shhhhhhhh
You can keep me on the list. =)


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Ok, I guess I won't tell you about the private group buy I was planning to have very soon....oh well. I'll just take your name off the list.


 Man oh man...I would LOVE to get into the next GB if this last one is what it might look like!


----------



## Darth-Raven

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of 20 Journeys Churchill Natural 7x50

With a Sampler containing 2 each of: (left to right)
Capoeria Professor Maduro 5x50
Fonseca Serie F Robusto Natural 5x52
Final Blend Toro Maduro 6x50
Journeys Churchill Natural 7x50

:cb


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just a few yummies that showed up today!
















Tat 110's from 09








Some WOAM's








Some New Tat Cinco Mas Finas








Some Fed 109's and Viaje TNT'S








A couple Liberties from 07 & 08!

Today was a good day!!! Thanks Veeral!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pickups Eric. I really like those T110......really like them but never able to get them.


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I saw them and had to jump on them as I also love them!

Delicious little flavor bombs!


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



EricF said:


> Just a few yummies that showed up today!
> 
> _
> *Tat 110's from 09*_
> 
> Some WOAM's
> 
> Some New Tat Cinco Mas Finas
> 
> Some Fed 109's and Viaje TNT'S
> 
> A couple Liberties from 07 & 08!
> 
> Today was a good day!!! Thanks Veeral!


03 Jun? That's my birthday! I think Pete meant those to go to me, might want you to pass those along. :bounce:

Great pickups man, enjoy!


----------



## Reg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sweet T110s. I love that RC band.


----------



## nova69400

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just made my first purchase ever on C-bid...5er of Nub 464 maduros


----------



## dubels

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










B&M gave me the second Illusion for free because it had a slight defect on it when I went to be rung up.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Alex nice pickups!!!! I see those are the reds, have you tried the 50/50 black labels yet? Solid purchase all around.


----------



## 1Linnie

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



kenelbow said:


> 2 5-packs of Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Belicosos


Verrrry Nice!!!!!


----------



## 1Linnie

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



nova69400 said:


> I just made my first purchase ever on C-bid...5er of Nub 464 maduros


I have spent about $500 on that DEVIL site... in the last month and half... it is EVIL I tell you.... EVIL....


----------



## dubels

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Alex nice pickups!!!! I see those are the reds, have you tried the 50/50 black labels yet? Solid purchase all around.


Nah I tried my first Viaje yesterday. I went into my local B&M looking for a WLP St. Patricks special edition but ended up with the haul posted above. How does the black labels compare to the red? I am going to be smoking another Viaje this weekend.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dubels said:


> Nah I tried my first Viaje yesterday. I went into my local B&M looking for a WLP St. Patricks special edition but ended up with the haul posted above. How does the black labels compare to the red? I am going to be smoking another Viaje this weekend.


Red = Medium
Black = more full bodied.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/284465-whats-your-favorite-viaje.html


----------



## nova69400

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



1Linnie said:


> I have spent about $500 on that DEVIL site... in the last month and half... it is EVIL I tell you.... EVIL....


Yeah, I am a CI guy myself. I also love the 2 local B&M stores that I frequent. I had heard of c-bid but never used it...this could get dangerous if the wife finds out


----------



## dubels

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



nova69400 said:


> Yeah, I am a CI guy myself. I also love the 2 local B&M stores that I frequent. I had heard of c-bid but never used it...this could get dangerous if the wife finds out


If you use c-bid you must go into that journey with this tool: CHIMP - Cbid Historical Information Management Program


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

...and what are the mystery cigars in the foil wrappers? Hmmmmm..


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










A quick stop at the B&M today turned up the following: Anejo 46, Epernay, Tat Havana, Opus Reserva tin


----------



## stock93pgt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

went to my local store today and got these, that one next to the boveda is a LFD cheroot! gonna save that one for later, waaaay later.....


----------



## titlowda

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just delivered to the house. Can't wait to get home.

Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo) 

ACID Blondie - 10-Pack Sampler

La Aurora Preferidos 1903 Ltd Reserve #2
Emerald Tubos - 3-Pack

CAO The Sopranos Edition Sampler - Box of 4

Legends Series - Rocky Patel
Natural by Drew Estate Jucy Lucy 
ACID Opulence 3 Robusto (Single)


----------



## Captnstabn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> ...and what are the mystery cigars in the foil wrappers? Hmmmmm..


Illusione MJ12?


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Captnstabn said:


> Illusione MJ12?


Yessir! Can't wait to try one


----------



## Captnstabn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

haha, I only knew because I just bought a few. Haven't tried any yet either though. Write a review when you do!


----------



## Captnstabn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

BTW how much did they run you? I paid 9.65 a stick. Not too many places around here sell illusione so I didn't have too much to compare to.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Captnstabn said:


> BTW how much did they run you? I paid 9.65 a stick. Not too many places around here sell illusione so I didn't have too much to compare to.


Wow...talk about a close price...I paid $9.60 today!


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered a fiver of Viaje exclusivo shorts and a fiver of the WLP candelas


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> A quick stop at the B&M today turned up the following: Anejo 46, Epernay, Tat Havana, Opus Reserva tin


Dang Andy, awesome scores! Your B&M has the Opus tin?! That's awesome! Anejo 46 was a great cigar too. I could quickly see that becoming my favorite vitola to buy a fiver of!


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Dang Andy, awesome scores! Your B&M has the Opus tin?! That's awesome! Anejo 46 was a great cigar too. I could quickly see that becoming my favorite vitola to buy a fiver of!


I liked the Anejo 48, but I think I enjoy the 46 more!

And yes - I told you I was going to finally buy an Opus! It took me a few days longer than I expected, but I ended up with three so it seems like a fair tradeoff! :bowl:


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> I liked the Anejo 48, but I think I enjoy the 46 more!
> 
> And yes - I told you I was going to finally buy an Opus! It took me a few days longer than I expected, but I ended up with three so it seems like a fair tradeoff! :bowl:


Haha yes, you told me "an" Opus not three beautiful Opus in that awesome tin haha! That tin is awesome brother! Enjoy them!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pick ups Andrew  Donovan, stop drooling on his cigars!


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got my bundles of Casa Englands in today. Can't wait to fire a few of these up. Just great all around smokes.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow, awesome Casa England bundles and box! I've got to get me some!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sultan Signature B in Custom Box!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Beautiful looking Sultan Signatures! Can't believe I missed out on those beauties! Enjoy them Ray!


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Wow, awesome Casa England bundles and box! I've got to get me some!


I couldn't believe how well they fit into the cain box. I guess it's always good to have a few extra boxes laying around.

Ray, How long are going to let yours set? I'm having a hard time holding back.


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

WoW!...Some Great pickups Today! :thumb: All! :nod:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

One week and then I will try one lol.


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice find Ray!!!!!


----------



## cedjunior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> One week and then I will try one lol.


I am gonna wait at least a month. They spent some time in transit. btw I love the custom autograph Ray!
Good job Ron!


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box of Man O War puro authentico showed up today










Also hit up the shop for these









5 viaje exclusivo shorts and 2 WLP St Patrick's edition which was the limit










2 LG Diez - chisel & cubano
LFD Habano Perfecto
Tat Red Tubo
2 Illusione ~mk~


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Holy Awesomeness Chris!!! Those shorts look beautiful! It may be a short smoke, but certainly looks like it has the potential to follow the DES shoes!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those St Patty Day smokes look good 

Nice pickup!


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow Chris! Awesome choices:thumb:


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Holy Awesomeness Chris!!! Those shorts look beautiful! It may be a short smoke, but certainly looks like it has the potential to follow the DES shoes!


The aroma from the box of shorts was unbelievable. I may have to pick some more of those up while I can. The wlp I got cut off at 2. Those have rave reviews already at the shop.


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I wish my place would call about the shorts and candelas. These make me want them even more. Great buys. Gotta love the WOAMs.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> The aroma from the box of shorts was unbelievable. I may have to pick some more of those up while I can. The wlp I got cut off at 2. Those have rave reviews already at the shop.


I could only imagine how much more they would be desired if they were a toro instead of the current size. I've heard great things about both smokes as well!


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

8- Viaje Candelas
8- Viaje Exclusivo Shorts
1- LFD Culebra Especial


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> 1 box of Man O War puro authentico showed up today
> 
> 5 viaje exclusivo shorts and 2 WLP St Patrick's edition which was the limit
> 
> 2 LG Diez - chisel & cubano
> LFD Habano Perfecto
> Tat Red Tubo
> 2 Illusione ~mk~


Very jealous of the WLP St. Paddys! All of that is an awesome pickup though! Great scores as always Chris!



thebayratt said:


> 8- Viaje Candelas
> 8- Viaje Exclusivo Shorts
> 1- LFD Culebra Especial


That Culebra looks awesome!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Awesome purchases Dave! Incredible selection as always brother! Habanos look beautiful!


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Looks like a great pick up Shawn!

:hmm:....I've seen a few of them twisted stick now!

....Do you separate the 3 or fire um up at one time? :smile:


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thebayratt said:


> 8- Viaje Candelas
> 8- Viaje Exclusivo Shorts
> 1- LFD Culebra Especial


Nice Pickups. I approve heavily.


----------



## kbiv

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice Culebra!! My score today was not much, a RP Sungrown, and a 5v'er of Lambs Club. Gonna give those to the bosses, might need some goodwill!


----------



## TXsmoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



kbiv said:


> Nice Culebra!! My score today was not much, a RP Sungrown, and a 5v'er of Lambs Club. Gonna give those to the bosses, might need some goodwill!


Off topic, I know, but cool avatar. Squidbillies is the $hit.


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5er of Dirty Rats & La Aurora Preferidos Ruby


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ChiTownHustler said:


> 5er of Dirty Rats & La Aurora Preferidos Ruby


Good scores Angleo! Dirty Rats are always good and I've been curious about those La Aurora Prederidos!


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked these up today when I was with my lady. Upside is she doesn't think $20 a cigar is a bad price. Down side is that she thinks I should spend the same amount on her that I do on cigars. Due to the past 2 months of purchases, she's now looking at Loui Vuitton's website. :doh: :faint:


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



kbiv said:


> Nice Culebra!! My score today was not much, a RP Sungrown, and a 5v'er of Lambs Club. Gonna give those to the bosses, might need some goodwill!


Damn you, party liquor!


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> Picked these up today when I was with my lady. Upside is she doesn't think $20 a cigar is a bad price. Down side is that she thinks I should spend the same amount on her that I do on cigars. Due to the past 2 months of purchases, she's now looking at Loui Vuitton's website. :doh: :faint:


Nice score Matt! Got some great sticks there! Sorry to hear about the purse thing but it works both ways sometmes.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> Picked these up today when I was with my lady. Upside is she doesn't think $20 a cigar is a bad price. Down side is that she thinks I should spend the same amount on her that I do on cigars. Due to the past 2 months of purchases, she's now looking at Loui Vuitton's website. :doh: :faint:


Buy 2 liberties, get the Cohiba free?


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Reino said:


> Nice score Matt! Got some great sticks there! Sorry to hear about the purse thing but it works both ways sometmes.


 Yea, its the give and take. I'm lucky that she is pretty cool about it. Bought me my first Opus X, went with me to Casa Fente last week, that kinda stuff.



Batista30 said:


> Buy 2 liberties, get the Cohiba free?


 HAHA. I tried that one. He did give me 15% off the entire purchase though. He also showed me two boxes from personal stashes. One box was a semi full box of Davidoff CC that were vintage pre-embargo and a second was vintage pre-embargo (can't remember what it was since I was about to pass out from the Davidoffs). Kinda a trip to see the markings on the box in English.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> Picked these up today when I was with my lady. Upside is she doesn't think $20 a cigar is a bad price. Down side is that she thinks I should spend the same amount on her that I do on cigars. Due to the past 2 months of purchases, she's now looking at Loui Vuitton's website. :doh: :faint:


What Gurkha is that with purple wax? It's not a grand reserve but is it a Platinum reserve? Also, what the white tubo?

Those Liberties look awesome as well as the Cohiba!


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Purple wax is Royal Reserve. Its a triple infused version of the Gand Reserve. Never had one so I wanted to give it a whirl. I've had the Grand Reserve and liked it so we'll see. The white tube is the Grukha Beauty.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> Purple wax is Royal Reserve. Its a triple infused version of the Gand Reserve. Never had one so I wanted to give it a whirl. I've had the Grand Reserve and liked it so we'll see. The white tube is the Grukha Beauty.


Very cool! I haven't seen those online or in stores at all so that's awesome! I need to try the Grand Reserve though, might have to pick a couple up for a nice smoke at some point.

Never heard of the Beauty, man does Gurkha ever put out a ton of different blends!


----------



## ShaunB

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Finally had a few extra dollars so i checked out a different B&M that I've never been to. Picked up;

An Illusione MK12, a Tatuaje 7th Reserva, and an Arturo Fuente Exquisitos for the ride home.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> Purple wax is Royal Reserve. Its a triple infused version of the Gand Reserve. Never had one so I wanted to give it a whirl. I've had the Grand Reserve and liked it so we'll see. The white tube is the Grukha Beauty.


Just received a 10 pack of the beauty. Haven't tried them yet, but I have had the Beast and would love to Compare :biggrin:


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A bunch of stuff I didnt want to win on cbid  Except for the Oliva G maduro's, I guess I'll take those


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

262 sampler & Anejo sampler with my first Shark :banana:


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stocking up for the dark days that are coming...
Grabbed a box each:

Troya Classico Cuban Cornona No. 45
Sancho Panza Double Maduro La Mancha
Punch 5T Tissue wrapped robusto
Omar Ortez Original Belicoso (60 count box!)
Santa Clara Diamond Series Toro (2 - 12 count boxes)
Maria Mancini Magic Mountain Maduro
La Finca Fuma Corta (mixed filler bundle for my cheap friends...)
La Escepcion Series VI Melchoir
La Escepcion Vintage 2000 Dahlia (10 - pack)
Hoyo de Monterrey No. 450 Maduro bundle
Warlock Belicoso 5 - pack

I'm a little perplexed by the "Vintage 2000" La Escepcion's as I don't believe they were produced in 2000. According to Perelman's there was a release in 1999 and 2001 but who cares, they were a freebie...

This, with the rest of my collection should hold me for 4-5 years when the prohibition begins!

Good smokin'
PG


----------



## Cattani

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought some singles (broke ass!):

Illusione CG:4
Illusione 2
Illusione MK
Illusione F9


----------



## FridayGt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 camacho liberty coffins from 2007
1 illusion epernay
1 carlito gof
Xikar hygrometer
1 satori
1 ladc mi amor.


----------



## Swany

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well, Im in Florida and had a great sushi lunch with my sister. Low and behold, right next door was a B&M, Corona Cigar Co. So this is what I picked up ....


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Exclusivos Shorts and WLP Candelas showed up today.


----------



## woodted

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PadillaGuy said:


> Stocking up for the dark days that are coming...
> Grabbed a box each:
> 
> Troya Classico Cuban Cornona No. 45
> Sancho Panza Double Maduro La Mancha
> Punch 5T Tissue wrapped robusto
> Omar Ortez Original Belicoso (60 count box!)
> Santa Clara Diamond Series Toro (2 - 12 count boxes)
> Maria Mancini Magic Mountain Maduro
> La Finca Fuma Corta (mixed filler bundle for my cheap friends...)
> La Escepcion Series VI Melchoir
> La Escepcion Vintage 2000 Dahlia (10 - pack)
> Hoyo de Monterrey No. 450 Maduro bundle
> Warlock Belicoso 5 - pack
> 
> I'm a little perplexed by the "Vintage 2000" La Escepcion's as I don't believe they were produced in 2000. According to Perelman's there was a release in 1999 and 2001 but who cares, they were a freebie...
> 
> This, with the rest of my collection should hold me for 4-5 years when the prohibition begins!
> 
> Good smokin'
> PG


Marty,

Looks like you've been spending some time on JRs site!

Ted


----------



## Consigliere

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hey Rob, I'm also in Florida & been to a Corona Cigar Co. aren't they great!? I was at the Orlando location near Bar Louie, have a great time at both places.



Swany said:


> Well, Im in Florida and had a great sushi lunch with my sister. Low and behold, right next door was a B&M, Corona Cigar Co. So this is what I picked up ....


----------



## dubels

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 er of Dirty Rats + some more Viaje Oros and a 50/50 Red Label. No more spending hopefully...


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dubels said:


> 5 er of Dirty Rats + some more Viaje Oros and a 50/50 Red Label. No more spending hopefully...


Nice scores! Love some LP and good selection of Viaje!


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A new cooler and 4 09 Opi Sharks and a Opi FF


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dang John! Those Opus Sharkies are gorgeous! Great looking cooler too haha, looks like a nice medium size!


----------



## rnc062902

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Viajo WLP's


----------



## EARN

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 dirty rats on free fall

At the local b&m I picked up

2) short storys
2) perdomo champagne
1) camacho maduro
1) camacho coyolar perfecto
1) Fuente Fuente Opus X

Also have a box for Oliva G robusto on the way from the monster. Its been a busy week and its only Monday!!


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*









Tatuaje L'esprit de Verite 2008 (Robusto) 10 count
Single farm, single vintage. These are going to be long term special occasion smokes, just basically think the whole concept is really cool, Pete likens it to aging wine in the bottle.









Illusione sampler from NHC. Really looking forward to these. I've had a couple of them, but nowhere near the whole line.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very very very nice pickups Kevin! Rather than me research the La Verite 2008 (I'm familiar with them up to a certain point), can you get into a little detail about the aging process being compared to wine? BTW, I have got to pick up the churchills or robusts after seeing them!

http://www.stogieguys.com/2011/01/01112011-stogie-reviews-tatuaje-la-verite-vintage-2008.html
Ok, I couldn't wait! lol.


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

You found it. At the CMF event Pete talked quite a bit about the La Verite. He's really passionate about the label and I find it interesting that each year will be reblended depending on what he has available to use from that year's crop. The 2009s should be releasing pretty soon...as well as Fausto and La Casita Criolla. I'm turning into a Tat whore.


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



woodted said:


> Marty,
> 
> Looks like you've been spending some time on JRs site!
> 
> Ted


Yeah, even though I was quite pissed when the discontinued Cigar magazine and issued a $19.95 credit, Lew Rothman is the shit when it comes to good deals on decent cigars...

Those purchases resulted in me going from photo "A" to photo "B" below...
More pics soon in my album or "Pic of your Humi" thread soon...

Good smokin'
PG


----------



## 1Linnie

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Swany said:


> Well, Im in Florida and had a great sushi lunch with my sister. Low and behold, right next door was a B&M, Corona Cigar Co. So this is what I picked up ....


Looks like you spent a few $$ on lunch... Nice haul.


----------



## Swany

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Consigliere said:


> Hey Rob, I'm also in Florida & been to a Corona Cigar Co. aren't they great!? I was at the Orlando location near Bar Louie, have a great time at both places.


Uh oh, you shouldn't have told me there was another location near bar louie. :nono: Thats where were going tonight for my lil sisters b-day party. :woohoo:


----------



## Codename47

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



A small purchase from Costa Rica


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Three Honduran bundles from Loren plus a natural and maduro Casa Gomez sampler, and five Calle Ocho maduros from captainblenderman!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just purchased Olvia O's


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PadillaGuy said:


> Yeah, even though I was quite pissed when the discontinued Cigar magazine and issued a $19.95 credit, Lew Rothman is the shit when it comes to good deals on decent cigars...
> 
> Those purchases resulted in me going from photo "A" to photo "B" below...
> More pics soon in my album or "Pic of your Humi" thread soon...
> 
> Good smokin'
> PG


I saw your purchases very nice. Didn't you complain a few weeks ago about JRs saying you wouldn't use them for a long time? I take it things were straightened out?


----------



## MurphysLaw

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up an Illusione Epernay Petite, Tat Verocu No5, and a Fuente short story, doing a little research on a good commute cigar!


----------



## cedjunior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The latest, and probably last, from the RMR liquidation.










Almost 3 years old already


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Andrew is a 30yr old Honduran whore 

Nice pickups everyone!!


----------



## DanR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I have no pictures because it's all still in the mail, but I had a busy weekend:

10 MoW Puro authentico
5 LP9 robusto oscuro
5 asst. LA preferidos tubos sampler
2-5 packs camacho new look sampler

I also signed up for the RyJ sampler mentioned on the promo feed.

I had everything shipped to the office hoping that the warden doesn't see me slip it into the humi when I get home!


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Andrew is a 30yr old Honduran whore
> 
> Nice pickups everyone!!


Edit because it's funnier: Actually, I'm a 30yr old Pennsylvanian whore who has a nice stash of aged Hondurans!


----------



## Hall25

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Jared, have you smoked those before? (Nice pickup btw)


----------



## Hall25

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Jared, have you smoked those before? (Nice pickup btw)


No I have not yet... But I will real soon. I got a screamin deal on free fall so figured what the heck.

JH


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

That's weird, I haven't seen them in cello before.


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice grab there brother!

I love the Camacho Pre-Embargo... Over the past year I've slowly
picked up a three pack here and there. An outstanding smoke with a genuinely unique flavor profile. 
I've smoked 5 or so and each has had a perfect burn, outstanding flavor and aroma, and great construction.
If they weren't so damned expensive, I'd consider a box.

They are not really comparable to a FFOX, but I would put them in
the same class of cigar, although I'm sure there will be plenty of folks who
will disagree with me.

These are also sticks that are much improved by a few months rest, if
you can hold off that long...

Have fun with those, and good smokin' all!

PG


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Trades with fellow BOTLs 

Barclay Rex









Boris, West/East, Verocu 9 (holts exclusive) Deep (Joe) hooked me up with some of these awesome cigars!










T110s and Cojonu 2003


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well ain't that an impressive little collection! Tat Boris...would kill for one of the Tat monsters...never even seen one!



Batista30 said:


> Trades with fellow BOTLs
> 
> Barclay Rex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boris, West/East, Verocu 9 (holts exclusive) Deep (Joe) hooked me up with some of these awesome cigars!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T110s and Cojonu 2003


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn Veeral, I'm jealous! I want all of those! LOL


----------



## Hall25

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very Nice Bro!!!

My little trip to the Local Store....

Alec Bradley Select Cadinet Reserve
Oliva "G"
and of course the caddy.:thumb:

JH


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got these in today. Should have been 15 WLPs but they only had 5 left. So I told them to send 10 of the shorts. Grabbed the Palio off free fall.


----------



## nova69400

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

La Gloria Cubana serie R which I proceeded to smoke after buying in at the local bandm.


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Holy crap Veeral! That is some Tat awesomeness there!

Here's my meager purchase by comparison. Nowhere near as rare (yet)









Box of Anarchy from SI. They even threw in a cap for free, which is pretty damn cool.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

That is a pretty cool cap, Kevin if you are ever in NJ I will show you where he lives...we can easily grab his coolers and go.

Trust me, it will be fun!


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Veeral that is just beautiful.... seriously!


----------



## Mutombo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

These beauties came in yesterday. Small Batch made by Pinar Del Rio for another cigar forum.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> That is a pretty cool cap, Kevin if you are ever in NJ I will show you where he lives...we can easily grab his coolers and go.
> 
> Trust me, it will be fun!


Why? Why? :frown:



Zfog said:


> Veeral that is just beautiful.... seriously!


Thanks Zach. I bet you guys want me to smoke one of each so there's a chance to win them in the herf raffle! (I haven't smoked them yet)


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Mutombo said:


> These beauties came in yesterday. Small Batch made by Pinar Del Rio for another cigar forum.


Wonder which one??? They look really good.


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> That is a pretty cool cap, Kevin if you are ever in NJ I will show you where he lives...we can easily grab his coolers and go.
> 
> Trust me, it will be fun!


Sounds like a plan Ray, we can rappel in on duct tape.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Justin those are very cool smokes! Enjoy!!


----------



## Krish the Fish

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got a 5 pack of La Sirena so I can get the owner of my B&M to stock them.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

two opus x fuente fuente and one padron 1964 anniversary principe


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Something that I have no room in my humi for...LOL

5 pack of Liga Privada T52 Robusto
5 pack of My Father Le Bijou Toro
Best of Pepin Sampler

Free Shipping and the free "cuban heritage" sampler for spending over $100...so all told, 29 sticks for $140.49. All told, $5.60 per cigar for some pretty sweet sticks.


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I rearranged my tupperdors and found I have more room than I thought, so I had to go out and fill it *sigh* Started with some Camacho Pre-Embargos


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> Something that I have no room in my humi for...LOL
> 
> 5 pack of Liga Privada T52 Robusto
> 5 pack of My Father Le Bijou Toro
> Best of Pepin Sampler
> 
> Free Shipping and the free "cuban heritage" sampler for spending over $100...so all told, 29 sticks for $140.49. All told, $5.60 per cigar for some pretty sweet sticks.


Oops...$4.80 per stick...even better! LOL


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



[email protected] said:


> two opus x fuente fuente and one padron 1964 anniversary principe


David, nice choices! Savor the flavor!



primetime76 said:


> Something that I have no room in my humi for...LOL
> 
> 5 pack of Liga Privada T52 Robusto
> 5 pack of My Father Le Bijou Toro
> Best of Pepin Sampler
> 
> Free Shipping and the free "cuban heritage" sampler for spending over $100...so all told, 29 sticks for $140.49. All told, $5.60 per cigar for some pretty sweet sticks.


Awesome selection Kipp. I like the Toro size of the 1922s. Enjoy the 52s as well!


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> David, nice choices! Savor the flavor!
> 
> Awesome selection Kipp. I like the Toro size of the 1922s. Enjoy the 52s as well!


Thanks Veeral...these will be my first My Father's and my first LP's, so I can not wait for them to arrive! And you really can't go wrong with the Pepin Sampler for every day smokes!


----------



## baddddmonkey

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Camacho 2007 & 2008 Liberty from Veeral. Thanks man!


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



baddddmonkey said:


> Camacho 2007 & 2008 Liberty from Veeral. Thanks man!


Is there anything that Veeral doesn't have?!?! What do you want to sell me V? LOL


----------



## cedjunior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Had that $15 off at Famous burning a hole in my pocket, so I thought I'd try these.


----------



## Mutombo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



cedjunior said:


> Had that $15 off at Famous burning a hole in my pocket, so I thought I'd try these.


Nice pickup, the Short Runs are delicious.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up my first box of pardon 80th


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The Short Run is a great smoke, nice pickup!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I concur, the short runs are good.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Veeral you should buy me 2 or 3 boxes of them, thx bro!

I bought a bowl of Chili @ JRs, does that count?


----------



## woodted

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of AB Star Insignia Churchills
Box of EP Carrillo Short Run Populare
5 pack of Jaime Garcia Robustos
NC Trinidad sampler
Sampler of Holt's Old Henrys
5 pack of Tatuaje Petites:banana:


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up some Romeo Y Julieta 1875 Anniversary Maduro's at the B&M.

Been smoking a lot of pipe tobacco lately and it's saving me a small fortune, as well as giving me new flavours I've never found before in cigars.

Also picked up three boxes of Cruzado's, two boxes of Oliva Connecticut Reserve, a box of Cain F, and three boxes of AVO No. 3's via the good ol' internets.

Don't think I'll be smoking any of em' for the next 3 months, besides the AVO 3's and Oliva Connecticut Reserves.

Seriously though, thanks to pipes I've gone from spending about 80 bucks a day on cigars to smoking 4 or 5 cigars a week.


----------



## EARN

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This is my latest winning on the Devil Site from the last 7 days. This doesn't include my Cigar Monster boxes or B&M singles. I'm getting the humidors filled up nicely. I'm gong to post a picture in the humidor thread this weekend.

Looking forward to a Dirty Rat that's resting in my "soon to smoke" desktop when I get home.

CAO Black Ltd. Edition Frontier - 10	Pack
Arturo Fuente Chateau Maduro- 5 Pack 
Arturo Fuente Privada #1 Maduro- 5 Pack
Liga Privada Dirty Rat - 5 Pack 
Liga Privada Dirty Rat - 5 Pack 
CAO Black Ltd. Edition Storm - 5-Pack 
CAO Black Ltd. Edition Gothic - 5-Pack

CAO Sopranos Spanish Cedar 'Bullet Hole" Tray	
Palio Original Guillotine Cutter - Black


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got these in, To say this is a big cigar is an understatment. More along the lines of Gigantic. Pictures do not do these things justice.










(2)RC233


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jbrown287 said:


> Just got these in, To say this is a big cigar is an understatment. More along the lines of Gigantic. Pictures do not do these things justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (2)RC233


Great choice! Awesome smoke!


----------



## perry7762

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

:tease:









some deals you just cant pass up


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

/drooooooooool

awesome pickup!


----------



## titlowda

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Quite a bit but I think UPS screwed me:yield:. Says delivered on the porch but nothing is there.


----------



## Consigliere

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A house! Sorry guys, couldn't resist, my wife & I closed on our house today so needless to say there's some relief around our current rental house. We now have about 2 months to take our time to move into our new house AND prepare for our 1st baby to arrive as well & it's a boy


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Consigliere said:


> A house! Sorry guys, couldn't resist, my wife & I closed on our house today so needless to say there's some relief around our current rental house. We now have about 2 months to take our time to move into our new house AND prepare for our 1st baby to arrive as well & it's a boy


My sife and I are looking at houses to buy. 
I asked her "you know what the first thing is after we move in"? 
She Said "Break it in".
I said "hell no smoke a big old cigar".

She didn't think it was so funny. She also didn't realize I was serious :biggrin:


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Needed some work smokes (outdoor cigar shop), so I hit up Cbid...

5 pack of 5 Vegas Gold
5 pack of La Perla Habana (heard they were ok, we'll see)
5 pack of Oliva G Maduro Churchills

Not bad for 32 bucks shipped 

Jim


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Only cuz I heard about them here! :doh:....This is the 2nd sampler I've picked up! Is it a good 50 buck spend? :noidea: :ss

Out of the cello, into the Dor!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

That thing looks awesome Bob!! I've heard a lot of great things about the My Father!


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> That thing looks awesome Bob!! I've heard a lot of great things about the My Father!


That's what I thought also! :woohoo:

:ss


----------



## carpenter

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My latest purchase was a box of 5 Vegas AAA's on cbid for $55. This was my first box purchase. Just won the auction a few minutes ago.

Just tried a AAA today thanks to CaptainBlenderman and it is definitely worth $3 a stick


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Let the second box rest they will taste allot better



68 Lotus said:


> Only cuz I heard about them here! :doh:....This is the 2nd sampler I've picked up! Is it a good 50 buck spend? :noidea: :ss
> 
> Out of the cello, into the Dor!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



68 Lotus said:


> Only cuz I heard about them here! :doh:....This is the 2nd sampler I've picked up! Is it a good 50 buck spend? :noidea: :ss
> 
> Out of the cello, into the Dor!


I like the choice Bob. I picked up two of those samplers about 5 months ago but haven't opened them yet. I do like the Le Bijou 1922 line and just smoked a My Father Limited Edition from the bundle I picked up yesterday.


----------



## EARN

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



titlowda said:


> Quite a bit but I think UPS screwed me:yield:. Says delivered on the porch but nothing is there.


Dang thats no good!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

That box is pretty so yup, certainly worth $50


----------



## Swany

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of WOAM's from Tampa Sweetheart. OOoooooooooooo YEahhhhhhh


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Swany said:


> A box of WOAM's from Tampa Sweetheart. OOoooooooooooo YEahhhhhhh


NICE! That is awesome!


----------



## bigmike7685

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

got 20 Padilla series 1968
I also got a box of 5 Vegas gold maduros on the way


----------



## Blue_2

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought a 52qt Igloo cooler from Target this afternoon for $19.99. I couldn't pass it up at the price.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Blue_2 said:


> Just bought a 52qt Igloo cooler from Target this afternoon for $19.99. I couldn't pass it up at the price.


Those are the same ones I buy at target! They're great I tell you! :banana:


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Blue_2 said:


> Just bought a 52qt Igloo cooler from Target this afternoon for $19.99. I couldn't pass it up at the price.


Nice score Dan! That is a great deal!


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

x5 Tatuaje East
x5 Tatuaje West
x10 Nestor Miranda SS Danno Rosado
x6 misc CAO Soprano
x10 Viaje Exclusivo Short
x5 Viaje WLP Candela

and a "top tier" sampler from cigar.com including
x1 ESG, Tat black, V maddy, Dirty Rat, MoW Armada and a 5ct Herf-a-dor

:thumb:


----------



## Goodkat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Famous Smoke's Camacho Sampler.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










5er of My Father Le Bijou
5er of Liga Privada T52 Robusto
Best of Pepin Sampler

and a free 4 pk from CI, an Intenso, a La Herencia Cubana, a Cuba Libre and a La Estrella Cubana


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The only thing I've bought in a few weeks.. 
A Xikar Versa Lighter/Punch... My Xikar Element shot craps and is en route to KC for replacement. I needed a lighter for the Herf!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn Justin, very nice pick ups!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

We got matches for you Erich! No worries.

Kipp, don't the T52s looks delicious and inviting? Beautiful cigars.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> We got matches for you Erich! No worries.
> 
> Kipp, don't the T52s looks delicious and inviting? Beautiful cigars.


I hear you'll also have cigars for me to smoke too! Sweet!! :brick:


----------



## astripp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today was a good day for deliveries.
Xikar Exodus
Box of LP Dirty Rats
Box of Oliva G Torpedos with a 4 finger Oliva ash tray
5er of GoF 2006 Don Carlos Toros


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> We got matches for you Erich! No worries.
> 
> Kipp, don't the T52s looks delicious and inviting? Beautiful cigars.


Damn Veeal...ths no way that I can't smoke one ASAP...so I am leaving worl a half hour early so I can take the long way home with my T52...the smell is amazing and it is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



astripp said:


> Today was a good day for deliveries.
> Xikar Exodus
> Box of LP Dirty Rats
> Box of Oliva G Torpedos with a 4 finger Oliva ash tray
> 5er of GoF 2006 Don Carlos Toros


Really Andrew? That's just a good day for you?:jaw: I can't wait to see a great day!


----------



## InsidiousTact

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well, just put in my first REAL cigar order late last night/early today, and it was a doozy of a starter... I got a bunch of "every day" smokes, if I don't like em I can always pass them around lol. But then again, I think I side with Twain when I say there is no such thing as a bad cigar!

I got 50 Magellan Dominican coronas, 20 devils weed churchills with the CT wrapper and 20 with a maduro wrapper. I was originally just going to get the devils weeds but I saw the "value" of 50 cigars for $30 and apparently they aren't too bad, so we'll see if it was worth it!


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My group buy candelas showed up today. Almost hate to cut the bundle open.......but I can manage.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

So you made a bunch of cigars out of spinach and then wrapped them in newspaper, I don't see what's the big deal Jeff. :biggrin:


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I have yet to smoke one but if they are as good as what I hear, I may invest in spinach stock.


----------



## astripp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Really Andrew? That's just a good day for you?:jaw: I can't wait to see a great day!


Good days are when stuff I can buy easily comes in. Great days are when you get an l40, ratzilla, or some sand sharks. The big deal of the bunch was the lighter, since I was able to get it for 40% off, and I'm sick of using bics for soft flame in the Boston wind.


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I thought I had a good day but still gotta love Puff math! I still cant figure it out though.
Nice Great Days up there guys! geeze









Now not only do you get 6 sticks but one acrosss the top to.


----------



## Seasick Sailor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Reino said:


> I thought I had a good day but still gotta love Puff math! I still cant figure it out though.
> Nice Great Days up there guys! geeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now not only do you get 6 sticks but one acrosss the top to.


Did you go to the Smoke Ring today?


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jbrown287 said:


> My group buy candelas showed up today. Almost hate to cut the bundle open.......but I can manage.


Those look tasty! I need to get in on the Viaje action, it's the one label my B&M guy isn't getting HTF cigars from.


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just wish it was Mine! :tsk:.......Well.........:woohoo:

I got the box for last stick!... and the other one on the right is mine! :laugh:

The BOTL liked the ones I picked up for him a couple weeks ago!.......And wanted more...:lol:..


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just pulled the trigger on a box of H. Upmann Corona Majors


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



StogieJim said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a box of H. Upmann Corona Majors


And I luckily get ten of them


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I am going to have to start a thread called "my wife divorced me because I kept buying cigars", make it kind of a group therapy thread for people who will certainly wind up like me....that being said, today's haul:

2 Illusione Singulare
2 Illusione Nosotros
1 Cabaiguan
1 Illusione CG4
1 Illusione MK

Now, if they had any Illusione 88 in stock I probably would have bought a box...but since they didn't, I can remain married for another day.


----------



## bdeuce22

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## vanvan84

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bdeuce22 said:


>


Great looking cigars and that beer has to be good if it came from Founders but what is it I haven't heard of it


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

OK..:hmm:...what is the tool in the top pic??


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



68 Lotus said:


> OK..:hmm:...what is the tool in the top pic??


It's a cigar punch from Davidoff that has three different RG punches on it!


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



68 Lotus said:


> OK..:hmm:...what is the tool in the top pic??


A fancy pants cigar cutter.

Davidoff Shop - Madison Avenue - NYC


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> It's a cigar punch from Davidoff that has three different RG punches on it!





Juicestain said:


> A fancy pants cigar cutter.
> 
> Davidoff Shop - Madison Avenue - NYC


....Now that's quite an Uptown Store! mg: :laugh:

:tsk:....OK...:doh: Now I see it!.....Thanks! :ss


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got these from the WTB section from JGD. These are the first Viajes I've ever purchased. Woo hoo!


----------



## Veldrid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



vanvan84 said:


> Great looking cigars and that beer has to be good if it came from Founders but what is it I haven't heard of it


That would be Kentucky Breakfast Stout. It is a coffee stout aged over a year in oak boubon barrels. It is Founders second best beer in my opinion, the best being Canadian Breakfast Stout.


----------



## bdeuce22

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

you got it. KBS as it's now called. Super popular release. I went to the release at Founder's over the weekend. 1 case limit (my loving GF traveled with me). in the Metro Detroit area, it released to retail stores. To give you a glimpse at how popular it is, my main store got in 7 cases at a 1-2 bottle MAX limit and is now sold out in less than a day.


----------



## Veldrid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bdeuce22 said:


> you got it. KBS as it's now called. Super popular release. I went to the release at Founder's over the weekend. 1 case limit (my loving GF traveled with me). in the Metro Detroit area, it released to retail stores. To give you a glimpse at how popular it is, my main store got in 7 cases at a 1-2 bottle MAX limit and is now sold out in less than a day.


I wasn't able to get any this year. There were only 100 cases released in Ohio and they all went to the premium bottle shops, which I have none around me. Now I have to trade for some.


----------



## bdeuce22

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

unfortunately all of those are spoken for or else i'd sell ya some. i'll keep my eye out for any straggler 4packs though.


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/286759-wmh96.html#post3162231

Got it in today dn love it already. WMH96. Glad on got in under the first 100


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

How many does it hold? Very nice!


----------



## vanvan84

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Veldrid said:


> That would be Kentucky Breakfast Stout. It is a coffee stout aged over a year in oak boubon barrels. It is Founders second best beer in my opinion, the best being Canadian Breakfast Stout.


My personal fav is without a doubt dirty bastard I used to live 15 minutes from the brewery now i live in a town where no one knows what founders is. Only one and a half years and I will be back can't wait to move back home


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> How many does it hold? Very nice!


70. I went with a small one for my first. Going to be a desktop top shelf humi.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up the following from New Havana Cigars:
5- ELO1 - (rumored to be Verocu No. 1) - (6 1/4 x 52) 
5- ELO3 - (rumored to be Verocu No. 2)- (5 1/2 x 54)


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Not really a "purchase," but a little something from a friend with a shop in Florida that I did some editing for....

A. Turrent Triple Play toros which I want to compare to the Camacho Triple Maduro (my personal #1 in 2010) and Monte Pascoal torpedoes. These are Brazilian puros (1st I've ever found) which have Mata Fina leaves for wrapper, binder and filler plus some Mata Norte in the filler... they sounded interesting. I'll put up reviews of both after they have a few more days to rest in my dry box...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/members/padillaguy-albums-gifts-oded.html

Good smokin'
PG

I gotta trash some attachments... no more room for uploading... sorry.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jbrown287 said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/286759-wmh96.html#post3162231
> 
> Got it in today dn love it already. WMH96. Glad on got in under the first 100



When you go bigger, feel free to send me this one!!!


----------



## baderjkbr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a box of CAO Brazilias.


----------



## EARN

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Latest Cbid box came today. This will be my last from the "devil" for a while.

Liga Privada T52
Liga Privada no. 9
CAO Black Frontier

Time to smoke!!


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> When you go bigger, feel free to send me this one!!!


You just never know :madgrin:


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got another shipment today. What could it be? More Viajes? More LE Tats? Some sort of Fuente?

Nope, bundle of Devil's Weed


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

<3 those Devils Weed!


----------



## Cromag

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I have some Padilla Hybrid maduro gordos on the way as well as a few Gurkha micro batches. I'm really excited to try both of these. They should be here tomorrow and I can't wait!


----------



## P1NSTR1PEZ

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Man O' War - Virtue

and

262 Paradigm


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A BrickHouse Sampler.


----------



## astripp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A bundle split of tattoos.


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I had my bi-annual cbid meltown this past week. I couldn't stop bidding! I have won the following:

My Father Le Bijou 1922 Grand Robusto (Single) x2
El Triunfador No. 2 (Single) x2
601 Serie Red Habano Robusto (Single) x2
Liga Privada No. 9 Robusto by Drew Estate (Single) x2
Ave Maria Lionheart (robusto grande) (Single) x2
Tatuaje Ambos Mundos Habano Grande #2 (Single) x2
Cubao No. 6 (Single) x2
Tatuaja Havana VI Nobles 5-Pack
Tatuaje Miami Noellas - 5-Pack
Man O' War Ruination Robusto #1 - Box of 20
Torano Exodus 1959 Robusto - 5-Pack
Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo El Martillo - 10 Cigars
Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro Robusto - 5-Pack
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Belicoso Maduro - Box of 25
La Riqueza by Tatuaje #3 (corona gorda) - 5-Pack
Padilla 1948 Churchill - 5-Pack
Man O' War Ruination Belicoso - 5-Pack
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature - 5-Pack

I'm just glad I lost more auctions than I won! I figure I'm set until the fall though. At least I hope so, or I'll be broke.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

You guys sure do love C-Bid


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> <3 those Devils Weed!


I've never had one, but the reviews are pretty good and I couldn't pass up on the price.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The 5 pack I bought was $4, hard to go wrong with that, mine were not that dark though...let me know how they smoke.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Devil's milk


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Devil's milk


Is it just me or does anyone else shudder when they see that "Batista30" has posted on the "Latest Purchase" thread?!?!:faint:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I don't shudder. That guy is just a wannabe kippster. :tongue1:


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I don't shudder. That guy is just a wannabe kippster. :tongue1:


There is plenty of room within Red Sox Nation for ya V!


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Came today from Tampa Sweethearts (sorry for the glare)


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Work of art sampler? Nice!!

Latest purchase from cbid is

5 pack of Padilla 68's
Tatuaje Havana VI
Cain Maduro


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Quick stop at the B&M today for BTL, 2 x Anejo 46s, Don Carlos, Singulare Phantom and an Epernay.


----------



## Athion

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got back from my favorite, local B&M... those people in there are just so dang nice, I always end up buying more than I wanted LOL

3oz Pipe Tobacco
2 Cain Daytona
1 Jaime Garcia Reserve
1 DPG Series JJ

I went in for an ounce of pipe tobacco LOL I swear, its like going to WalMart for a gallon of milk....


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> The 5 pack I bought was $4, hard to go wrong with that, mine were not that dark though...let me know how they smoke.


Those are the maduro. Last week's CI special was a bundle for $25. I mulled it over for a while and finally decided on the maduros. Like everything from CI they're way too humid and squishy. I'll let them settle for a couple weeks and try one out. Then I'll probably bury the rest at the bottom of the cooler for a long rest.


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

In addition to my latest cbid meltdown, I also picked up a 10-pack of Cain F robustos on Joe's Jam on Wednesday.


----------



## gaberox

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

601 red 5er....and Tabek Especial ***** 5er. Havent had an infused stick in over a year. Coffee sounded good so what the heck.


----------



## gaberox

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

double post


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just hit another 5er of LP T52's...went with the next size up on this order. Now I will have 9 resting away....that is a delicious cigar!


----------



## BlackandGold508

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

20 pack Devils Weed torpedos. 5 nub cain. 5 Bahia's of each. 5 of Erin Go Braugh. 5 Blue Label Torpedo. Dam you Cbid !!


----------



## BlackandGold508

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> Just hit another 5er of LP T52's...went with the next size up on this order. Now I will have 9 resting away....that is a delicious cigar!


Nice Kipp ! Still yet to try any LP's. Where did you get the 5er from ?


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just hit another 5er of LP T52's...went with the next size up on this order. Now I will have 9 resting away....that is a delicious cigar!


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BlackandGold508 said:


> Nice Kipp ! Still yet to try any LP's. Where did you get the 5er from ?


CI....with the free shipping you can get the Robusto's for $49/5er. Pricey stick, but those 10 will last me a while!


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went to see princesses on ice show last night. So I had to do something manly before, made a trip to a B&M they have there. I have been to it many times and they have always had a decent stock of most good brands. They have went down hill. The humi was half stocked but I did manage to find a few decent buys.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> CI....with the free shipping you can get the Robusto's for $49/5er. Pricey stick, but those 10 will last me a while!


No too bad at all Kipp! I might have to score those come summer time, I didn't know CI was selling 5-ers, I thought it was just those samplers but that's a good deal!


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jbrown287 said:


>


Love the Queen B, very underrated cigar!


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

These will be my first. Have seen them a lot just never picked any up.


----------



## titlowda

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up

2 Liberty 2010
1 Opus X


----------



## rvan84

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I walked into my local B&M yesterday with 50 dollars in my pocket and determined to walk out with an assortment to try. This is what I ended up with.

Macanudo café Hampton court
Arturo fuente magnum r Rosado
Oliva serie g toro
Oliva serie g maduro belicosa
Oliva serie v torpedo
Romeo y julieta cedro deluxe no. 2

Hopefully all those listed are actual cigars. I am horrible with cigar names and sizes but I am trying to change that. The Romeo came at the suggestion of my brother and dad. I couldn't help but hitting the Olivas hard due to the rocommendations I have seen on here. The Macanudo is strictly because I like their line. I am going to put these with my Nub sampler and have some nicer cigars to enjoy camping this summer.


----------



## EARN

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



rvan84 said:


> I walked into my local B&M yesterday with 50 dollars in my pocket and determined to walk out with an assortment to try. This is what I ended up with.
> 
> Macanudo café Hampton court
> Arturo fuente magnum r Rosado
> Oliva serie g toro
> Oliva serie g maduro belicosa
> Oliva serie v torpedo
> Romeo y julieta cedro deluxe no. 2
> 
> Hopefully all those listed are actual cigars. I am horrible with cigar names and sizes but I am trying to change that. The Romeo came at the suggestion of my brother and dad. I couldn't help but hitting the Olivas hard due to the rocommendations I have seen on here. The Macanudo is strictly because I like their line. I am going to put ok these with my Nub sampler and have some nicer cigars to enjoy camping this summer.


Nice picks, I love the Oliva G I just smoked one earlier.


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Xikar Ellipse II gunmetal gray Triple flame lighter.. I love this thing..


----------



## amsgpwarrior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bundle of "Tatoos" and placed a pre order for MOABs and WMDs.


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I know I said I would be laying off for a while, but.... well, you all know how that is...

Grabbed from Cigar Auctioneer:

1 box Carlos Torano 1959 50 Year torpedo
1 Nub Club sampler

I haven't had the 1959 50 year blend yet, but I have two downstairs that have been sitting for a few months. Should try one of them, maybe tonight!
The Nub's are interesting cigars. I've only tried the Cameroon and the Maduro so far, but both were good smokes. The Cameroon's are my favorite so far, they tasted like a huge Partagas to me... The Maduro, again to me, tastes like a giant Olive Serie G maduro, with a slightly more balanced smoke and finish...

Good smokin'
PG


----------



## Bunker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Tatuaje Havana Cazador's, a bundle of Tattoos and a couple of 90th Rosado singles at Federal over the weekend.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got my box of padron 80th in from a reputable seller here on the boards and man was the packaging horrible 3 out of the 8 cigars were ruined. I guess I still have 5 left but $70 down the drain.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



4pistonjosh said:


> Just got my box of padron 80th in from a reputable seller here on the boards and man was the packaging horrible 3 out of the 8 cigars were ruined. I guess I still have 5 left but $70 down the drain.


Wow Josh, I'm sorry to hear that brother!


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



4pistonjosh said:


> Just got my box of padron 80th in from a reputable seller here on the boards and man was the packaging horrible 3 out of the 8 cigars were ruined. I guess I still have 5 left but $70 down the drain.


Did you contact them about the issue? I woud ask for a partial refund on the damaged sticks


----------



## Propagator4

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

To prepare for two special occasions, I just purchased a Padron 1926 40 yr Natural and a Perdomo Edicion de Silvio at my local B&M. Altogether was set back $80. By FAR the most I've ever spent on two cigars.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow Erich, that purchase nearly brings a tear to my eye haha, great pickup!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

man I can't see pictures at work, what is it?!

And I bought a box of ________________ for The Biggest Loser contest!


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

4 more Illusione cg4's, 2 more Phantom's, a Camacho Room 101, and a 5er of T52's...add that with whatever I get from Shuckins (for my stupidity) and it has already been a great week! The Illusiones and Phantom's that I got at the B&M I got for $45 because I had a $15 off coupon!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> man I can't see pictures at work, what is it?!
> 
> And I bought a box of ________________ for The Biggest Loser contest!


2 08 Liberties
2 07 Liberties
3 Opus Sharks


----------



## 4pistonjosh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Wow Josh, I'm sorry to hear that brother!


I did contact him and his response was " what the he'll do you want me to do" this was after tufting to get him to call me so three different times so we could figure it out. He told me his feedback speaks for itself.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

B.S.

If the sticks are messed up like that send them back or dispute with your CC company.

Those are not cheap knock around cigars.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> B.S.
> 
> If the sticks are messed up like that send them back or dispute with your CC company.
> 
> Those are not cheap knock around cigars.


I agree...if I am getting sticks that are $30ish each they damn well better come perfectly...or I am filing a complaint with the seller, credit card company and will alert others to not purchase from this seller.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> B.S.
> 
> If the sticks are messed up like that send them back or dispute with your CC company.
> 
> Those are not cheap knock around cigars.


Ray, I believe he bought them in the WTS section.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Which is why he should leave negative feedback and warn others if there is no resolution. I really hope there is, as that is a shitty thing to do.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I bought them in the retail section from a guy that sales alot im not sure if he has a shop or not. Im taking some pictures to show what I felt was very poor packaging. I will leave bad feedback and let you know when I have it together.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



4pistonjosh said:


> I bought them in the retail section from a guy that sales alot im not sure if he has a shop or not. Im taking some pictures to show what I felt was very poor packaging. I will leave bad feedback and let you know when I have it together.


I know to whom you are referring but I have never bought anything from him. Give him another chance to remedy the situation because feedback is permanent.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I know to whom you are referring but I have never bought anything from him. Give him another chance to remedy the situation because feedback is permanent.


Agreed. I too just made a purchase from him and will be seeing it this afternoon. I'll be in touch Josh as to what it looks like.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Agreed. I too just made a purchase from him and will be seeing it this afternoon. I'll be in touch Josh as to what it looks like.


Ill look forward to hearing from you. He has alot of positive feedback so I don't see you having any problems I just think he made a bad decision on this package and now doesn't want to stand behind it. 
Ill make a seprate post though cause I don't want to get this one way off track, thanks for the support.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> 2 08 Liberties
> 2 07 Liberties
> 3 Opus Sharks


O those were the sticks you would not let me fondle! DAMN YOU!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bummed about these that came today:


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Let me try that again, THIS HAS ME BUMMED:

Just got em' and, ugh...

Izzat' a beatle hole? Gunna Freakin' smoke it anyway!

Cleaned the light mold off with rubbing alcohol then wiped alcohol off with DW, in a seperate dry box an gonna smoke them too.


----------



## Mutombo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

^^ Can't tell from the pic if that's a beatle hole, it's too small/blurry. It's probably just a defect in the wrapper, it happens. Beatle holes are perfectly round and go deep into the cigar...


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Mutombo said:


> ^^ Can't tell from the pic if that's a beatle hole, it's too small/blurry. It's probably just a defect in the wrapper, it happens. Beatle holes are perfectly round and go deep into the cigar...


Well if there was a critter in there he's history now! I'm on the nub and it tasted just fine!

I'm more worried about the mold. Read a few threads here, I did wipe em' down with rubbing alcohol, and have the entire buy in an dry box.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

These beautiful girls came in today from a BOTL here selling them on the Retailer side. I am now in love with the Short Stories! All thanks to John (Reino) for bombing me with one!










David also threw in a couple extras, Puff Math at it's best and what incredible smokes they are! I have been wanting to try Davidoff for so long so this is awesome!










Here's the whole package order!










Also, not a purchase but Ray was kind enough to hook me up with just a few of the 6-finger baggies! I've been needing some for trades and for some bombs!


----------



## kp_church

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

It's been a busy 1st quarter:

50 box PLPC
50 box JLP #2
25 box Party Shorts
25 box H Upmann #2
12 Cohiba Siglo III
5 Punch Punch


----------



## mmanpoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

-Camacho Triple Maduro
-La Flor Dominacana Double Ligero
-Oliva Serie V Maduro Especial
-Cusano LXI Sungrown
-Alec Bradley Tempus


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> Let me try that again, THIS HAS ME BUMMED:
> 
> Just got em' and, ugh...


OK, so the vendor responded very quickly and was more than willing to take them back. They did insist that it was plume, and what do I know, it may be. The box dates were Oct 09. In any case, I not gonna send them back, they WILL be smoked. I just can't include them in any bombs which is what I intended. Also told the vendor that I was indeed impressed with thier customer service and I would continue to patronize them.


----------



## kas

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

If that's plume, then I have thrown out a lot of perfectly edible bread in my time.


----------



## baderjkbr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Macabi Cameroon Reserve by Sosa. Vacation cigar.


----------



## jakesmokes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Padron Family Reserve 46th Anniversary Natural - 5 1/2 x 56-Box of 10
Padron Anniversario Serie 1964 A Natural - 8 3/4 x 50 5 pack
Padron Anniversario Serie 1964 Torpedo Natural - 6 x 52 5 pack
Padron Serie 1926 #1 Box of ten
Nub Connecticut 460 Box of 24
Padron 1964 Anniversary Diplomatico 5 Pack

All should be arriving today and tomorrow. I can't wait.


----------



## jakesmokes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Also.. just received a box of Oliva Serie O tubos. Haven't cracked them yet.

And a 5 pack of Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Belicoso. Which, I have to say, sucked. Why are they so highly rated?

And a box of Arturo Fuente Royal Salute. These were awesome.


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> OK, so the vendor responded very quickly and was more than willing to take them back. They did insist that it was plume, and what do I know, it may be. The box dates were Oct 09. In any case, I not gonna send them back, they WILL be smoked. I just can't include them in any bombs which is what I intended. Also told the vendor that I was indeed impressed with thier customer service and I would continue to patronize them.


Definitely plume bro. :caked:

It kind of looks like a Tony Montana special. Just dip the tip in some yayo.


----------



## GeoffbCET

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just purchased the Lamborghini Humidor with the three front gauges . Can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## jakesmokes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



GeoffbCET said:


> Just purchased the Lamborghini Humidor with the three front gauges . Can't wait!!!!!!!


Sounds cool. Where'd you get it? What's that go for?


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BMack said:


> Definitely plume bro. :caked:
> 
> It kind of looks like a Tony Montana special. Just dip the tip in some yayo.


lol - say hello to my little friend!

Yeah, I know it's mold, but I'm smokin' em. Feet are clean and really only those two are really bad. Two others had a couple of very small spots just above the bands. Wiped all four down with alcohol and they are isolated in a drybox and will remain there for a month.

Other six should be fine, no mold present. Smoked the one with the pinhole last night and it was perfectly fine.


----------



## GeoffbCET

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jakesmokes said:


> Sounds cool. Where'd you get it? What's that go for?


You can get them at elighters.com if your in the U.S.A.
I get all my humidors through a cigar store in downtown Calgary.
I only ended up having to pay just over $250 for the Lamborghini one. Dam thing took forever to get here from Italy!!!!


----------



## jakesmokes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



GeoffbCET said:


> You can get them at elighters.com if your in the U.S.A.
> I get all my humidors through a cigar store in downtown Calgary.
> I only ended up having to pay just over $250 for the Lamborghini one. Dam thing took forever to get here from Italy!!!!


It sure looks cool. I am wondering though.. how would you calibrate the hygro?


----------



## GeoffbCET

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jakesmokes said:


> It sure looks cool. I am wondering though.. how would you calibrate the hygro?


I can't say for sure how I'd calibrate it. I have the Porsche humidor as well and I thought the analog hygro was giving somewhat good readings. Stuck in a digital hygro and the readings were roughly 10% off. Even after salt testing the digital hygro. The hygro on my Porsche humi is mounted on the front, and there is no way in hell I'm going to try and pop that thing off and calibrate it. I just went out and spent the $30 on a digital hygro. One less problem to worry about.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nothing like a little mold to wake you up in the morning Dave


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got most of my previously mentioned cbid meltdown yesterday.



















I've got a few more singles coming next week.


----------



## dartstothesea

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some great sticks there, Ken.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My Father LE Box signed by Jaime Garcia and Janny Garcia










Coffins signed as well.


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Holy crap V!

BTW, when does the Veeral line come out? I assume it will be a Viaje "Shark".


----------



## astripp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Veeral, after your massive bombing, you are still buying? You are a true BOTL


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



astripp said:


> Veeral, after your massive bombing, you are still buying? You are a true BOTL


The Garcia family was in on the bombing as well, no? :biggrin:


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Man! you guys are making me jealous! I've only got a few coming from Cbid:

1 box of Padilla Miami Churchill
1 box of Reposado '96 Maduro
1 box of Tatuaje El Triunfador #3


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> My Father LE Box signed by Jaime Garcia and Janny Garcia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffins signed as well.


Now That's F'n Cool! :nod:


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

:tsk: :tsk: A little T . A

:smile:


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Nothing like a little mold to wake you up in the morning Dave


Eh, they're piramides so I can stick em' right in the corn cob, but I'll prolly just smoke em' normal in a month or so.

The PSP2 that I had with the small pinhole was Dee-Lish!ipe:


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BMack said:


> Holy crap V!
> 
> BTW, when does the Veeral line come out? I assume it will be a Viaje "Shark".


That would be a Viaje Liberty "shark" Barber pole in looks with pre embargo in the filler...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

got these from my local B&M this afternoon


----------



## 1Linnie

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

latest delivery from CI





































These were purchased at local B and M. Never had the LFD. Probably try this one in couple weeks.


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










My Father Le Bijou, LAdC Mi Amor, LFD Double Ligero Chisel, Illusione MJ12, LFD AirBender Chisel, two Anejo 46s, Pepin Black Perla


----------



## OdessaDan

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I dont have pics yets but I just bought a box of the Cain Daytona 646. I am in love with this new cigar...

Dan


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



OdessaDan said:


> I dont have pics yets but I just bought a box of the Cain Daytona 646. I am in love with this new cigar...
> 
> Dan


I guess I am just going to have to bite the bullet and grab a couple next time I am at my B&M...haven't heard anything bad about them yet.


----------



## Mayne Street

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

No pics yet, but the DPG Top 25 Sampler and La Perla Habana Robusto Collection from CI will be at my front door sometime tomorrow.


----------



## DanR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought a 5'er of illusione 88 robustos at duque cigar for $34.99 with free shipping. I've never bought from them, but it seemed too good to pass up.

illusione 88 Robusto 5 pack [illusione 88 Robusto 5 pack] - $34.99 : Duque Cigar Company, Finding the Perfect Cigar is our Passion


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DanR said:


> Just bought a 5'er of illusione 88 robustoshttp://www.duquecigars.com/Cigars-B...busto-5-Pack?zenid=k4ggp9ubk4v5dc0k5q2228emc1


Great cigar, Dan. Just a nice, solid selection from Illusione!


----------



## Big Bull

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

From CI

Don Pepin Top 25 Sampler
Box-Pressed 10
Box-pressed 5
10 Diesel UC


----------



## DBCcigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of AVO Heritage


----------



## phisch

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

this thread has almost 192,000 views...


----------



## serenomike

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

good god I need to get back to my b&m immediately, you guys are putting me to shame!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went a bit coffin crazy...


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

You wanna sell any of those to me Erich?


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> You wanna sell any of those to me Erich?


I got some empty coffins... I can stick some cool packing peanuts in them Veeral? Packing peanuts from a special island.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> I got some empty coffins... I can stick some cool packing peanuts in them Veeral? Packing peanuts from a special island.


There's only one special island that I know of. And I don't want peanuts from them. :biggrin:


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> There's only one special island that I know of. And I don't want peanuts from them. :biggrin:


Fine... guess you just aren't going to see what it's about.

You have all your Viaje releases (that's somewhat on topic right) planned out...
1. S&B - now
2. Tower pre-orders - April 6th
3. Exclusivo Chiquito - sometime after that
4. (something I don't know about, yet.)
5. TNT


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> You wanna sell any of those to me Erich?


Yeah... $400 a box. You interested? :yo:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> Fine... guess you just aren't going to see what it's about.
> 
> You have all your Viaje releases (that's somewhat on topic right) planned out...
> 1. S&B - now Triple Checked
> 2. Tower pre-orders - April 6th Debating
> 3. Exclusivo Chiquito - sometime after that maybe for the funky shape
> 4. (something I don't know about, yet.) I want this. LOL
> 5. TNT Wondering what kind of blend to expect


See above :biggrin:



Evonnida said:


> Yeah... $400 a box. You interested? :yo:


It's like that already? I'll remember.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> It's like that already? I'll remember.


izza:


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> izza: <======= looks like the slice that took out my tooth!!


It did you take a slice home with you?? :shock:


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I gave my father in-law a spare laptop I had for his business and did some work on his other computers. He told me in return that he'd buy me some cigars. I didn't know that he meant an entire box of Hemingway Signatures!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Absolutely beautiful! You're lucky to have a father in law that has great taste!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow Ken, I would do that job anytime! If only I could get paid in excellent cigars...


----------



## kas

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

No pictures, but picked up 5 Litto Gomez Small Batch No. 3 at my local B&M. I'll probably get 5 more over the next couple weeks. They look and smell wonderful. Seemed a little wet, so giving them some rest before trying.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



kas said:


> No pictures, but picked up 5 Litto Gomez Small Batch No. 3 at my local B&M. I'll probably get 5 more over the next couple weeks. They look and smell wonderful. Seemed a little wet, so giving them some rest before trying.


Very nice pickup. These cigars are just phenomenal. They have a flavor profile unlike any other cigar.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Lemon meringue pie!


----------



## Big Bull

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of E.P. Carrillo Edicion Limitada 2010
Box of Tatuaje's "the Face"


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Lemon meringue pie!


I see Erich on the "purchased" thread and think to myself; why would he be purahcsing anything, he was just destroyed by Shuckins...and then I see that it was PIE! LMAO :yell:


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> I see Erich on the "purchased" thread and think to myself; why would he be purahcsing anything, he was just destroyed by Shuckins...and then I see that it was PIE! LMAO :yell:


Think he was asking if that was the "unique flavor profile" of the Litto Gomez (don't worry Erich, I got it!)!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> I see Erich on the "purchased" thread and think to myself; why would he be purahcsing anything, he was just destroyed by Shuckins...and then I see that it was PIE! LMAO :yell:


Nope, just re-read his comment, it's an exclaimation point, it's a "buy"!!

"hmm, this pie I detect a light crusty baked flavor in the first third" :laugh:


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> Think he was asking if that was the "unique flavor profile" of the Litto Gomez (don't worry Erich, I got it!)!


Well.... you had it, and then lost it with your next comment! I was remarking, then unique taste of the LG Small batches is pie. And I mean real pie, not pizza!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The Litto Gomez Small Batch #3 seriously reminded me of lemon meringue pie. The cigar had a sweet and tart lemon pie flavor. Absolutely delicious!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Well.... you had it, and then lost it with your next comment! I was remarking, then unique taste of the LG Small batches is pie. And I mean real pie, not pizza!


lol, you just took a look at my waistline and said, "yeah, this dude eats a lot of banana cream pies for lunch"! Has nothing to do with my "joisey" accent!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hey a few more days like this and I'll catch Ray-Ray in posts in no time!

Look out Ray, I'm right behind ya! :mischief:


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> The Litto Gomez Small Batch #3 seriously reminded me of lemon meringue pie. The cigar had a sweet and tart lemon pie flavor. Absolutely delicious!


Damn it...now I want pie!


----------



## amsgpwarrior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got done smoking several samples I bought of the Monte Pascoal Belicosos from Good Karma Cigar in Amarillo. Seriously guys, if you like Ligas you need to try these out. Taste like a smoother Liga. A poor man's Liga I am calling it! Brazilian Puros too!


----------



## JeffyB

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Since my usual B&M has cut down dramatically on the number of sticks they carry, I headed out to Seguin Cigars in Seguin, TX. I had a great conversation with the owner, Lisa, and picked up the following:
a Swag Ego, a Kinky Willie, a CAO La Traviata Maduro Radiante, a SLR Serie G Maduro C'hill, and a Mac Maduro Vintage 1997 toro as one of my retirement celebration sticks.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



JeffyB said:


> Since my usual B&M has cut down dramatically on the number of sticks they carry, I headed out to Seguin Cigars in Seguin, TX. I had a great conversation with the owner, Lisa, and picked up the following:
> a Swag Ego, a Kinky Willie, a CAO La Traviata Maduro Radiante, a SLR Serie G Maduro C'hill, and a Mac Maduro Vintage 1997 toro as one of my retirement celebration sticks.


I think that the Kinky Willie belongs in Ray's fetish thread...


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> I think that the Kinky Willie belongs in Ray's fetish thread...


And the Swag Ego in Veeral's humidor. :gossip::boxing:


----------



## Scott W.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> Hey a few more days like this and I'll catch Ray-Ray in posts in no time!
> 
> *Look out Ray, I'm right behind ya!* :mischief:


Always a scary thought.:fear:


----------



## Big Bull

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



JeffyB said:


> Since my usual B&M has cut down dramatically on the number of sticks they carry, I headed out to Seguin Cigars in Seguin, TX. I had a great conversation with the owner, Lisa, and picked up the following:
> a Swag Ego, a Kinky Willie, a CAO La Traviata Maduro Radiante, a SLR Serie G Maduro C'hill, and a Mac Maduro Vintage 1997 toro as one of my retirement celebration sticks.


Becarefull taking the steel band off of the Maduro Vtg 97. My local spot had to send about 1/3 of every box back in to the dist. from it damaging the sticks. I did here it was rather tasty for a Macanudo.


----------



## Goodkat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered a Ashton VSG robusto 5-pack and a 10 cigar sampler of Nica Libres.


----------



## dubels

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DanR said:


> Just bought a 5'er of illusione 88 robustos at duque cigar for $34.99 with free shipping. I've never bought from them, but it seemed too good to pass up.
> 
> illusione 88 Robusto 5 pack [illusione 88 Robusto 5 pack] - $34.99 : Duque Cigar Company, Finding the Perfect Cigar is our Passion


Duque is a great company. I bought my first box from them and it came in great shape and really quickly.


----------



## rvan84

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I went to the local B&M today and was pretty happy with what I came out with.


----------



## DanR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dubels said:


> Duque is a great company. I bought my first box from them and it came in great shape and really quickly.


Cool, thanks. Interestingly enough, they called today to tell me the order had shipped out. Who does that anymore? Of course it's my luck that they got my wife, and she says "you bought MORE cigars. Don't you have enough already?"

You guys don't need to answer that. I 'splained it to her...


----------



## Big Bull

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



DanR said:


> Cool, thanks. Interestingly enough, they called today to tell me the order had shipped out. Who does that anymore? Of course it's my luck that they got my wife, and she says "you bought MORE cigars. Don't you have enough already?"
> 
> You guys don't need to answer that. I 'splained it to her...


thats why you give them your cell #. My fiance is none the wiser.


----------



## DanR

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Big Bull said:


> thats why you give them your cell #. My fiance is none the wiser.


Yep, I made a rookie mistake. My regular places all have my cell and they ship to my office, then I sneak them in the humi when she isn't looking!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## jakesmokes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This is why I am still single at my age. I buy what I want, when I want. Its my money!


----------



## kas

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well, I am crazy about lemon meringue pie, so really looking forward to those Littos now! 
Never had the other Small Batch vitolas, but if these come close to the Salamones I will be pleased.


----------



## BDog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Diesel Unholy Cocktail Cabineta. :lol:

Purchased to split with a new puffer that has never tried them. Good smoke for the dolla's

Nice addition to to anyones humi!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BDog said:


> Diesel Unholy Cocktail Cabineta. :lol:
> 
> Purchased to split with a new puffer that has never tried them. Good smoke for the dolla's
> 
> Nice addition to to anyones humi!


One of my favorite smokes, and I have never bought a box. What a shame! Nice pickup!!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice one Bruce. I've smoked one and enjoyed it. Not a box buy for me at this moment, but easily one to get a bunch of.


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Agreed, I like the Unholy cocktail. I've never seen the box before, the logo and label are nice!

Even one of my B&M orders them in from CI.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BMack said:


> Even one of my B&M orders them in from CI.


That's funny!! What's the price like at the B&M?


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just a little something for The Biggest Loser Contest:

Jaime Garcia & Janny Garcia signed box and top row of coffins.


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> That's funny!! What's the price like at the B&M?


Like $6, LOL. He has them in a Nub box!

He does this with a few cigars, He has Anarchys too. $20 a piece!


----------



## BDog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> One of my favorite smokes, and I have never bought a box. What a shame! Nice pickup!!


Thanks guys! They are a nice "go to" smoke that I may add to my rotation? Price was right and friend is looking for fairly inexpensive smokes that he can add to his humi. Should be a welcome addition! The consistient construction on these from this box is right on the money. Just started one and razor sharp burn with ash hanging in for at least 2 inches.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BMack said:


> Like $6, LOL. He has them in a Nub box!
> 
> He does this with a few cigars, He has Anarchys too. $20 a piece!


I find this irritating and ridiculous. I absolutely believe if you are not an authorized retailer for a specific cigar or brand but you know some of your customers enjoy them, sometimes you need to carry them for your VALUED customers at or close to msrp. Marking them up drastically for your weekly customers is an incorrect business decision. This applies to Anarchy, Diesel, Opus, Anejo, etc.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I wonder how he gets away with buying from CI and reselling...who knows, I don't know much about tobacco laws.

$6 is crazy though for a UC.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I find this irritating and ridiculous. I absolutely believe if you are not an authorized retailer for a specific cigar or brand but you know some of your customers enjoy them, sometimes you need to carry them for your VALUED at or close to msrp. Marking them up drastically for your weekly customers is an incorrect business decision. This applies to Anarchy, Diesel, Opus, Anejo, etc.


That applies to everyone in business for me bro, if I see that at a B & M it's the last time they will see me.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I find this irritating and ridiculous. I absolutely believe if you are not an authorized retailer for a specific cigar or brand but you know some of your customers enjoy them, sometimes you need to carry them for your VALUED at or close to msrp. Marking them up drastically for your weekly customers is an incorrect business decision. This applies to Anarchy, Diesel, Opus, Anejo, etc.


I agree... Retailers should carry brands that their customers want... Without gouging them. My B&M carries only their core brands and although there are a ton of facings, they have no limited stuff, other than Opus or Anejo. They refuse to carry any "online" brands, although even if they did, I don't know if I would ever buy any because I know what I can get them for online.

With that said, there are a ton of cigar smokers who don't even know you can buy cigars online, so I guess the above works for them...


----------



## BDog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I find this irritating and ridiculous. I absolutely believe if you are not an authorized retailer for a specific cigar or brand but you know some of your customers enjoy them, sometimes you need to carry them for your VALUED at or close to msrp. Marking them up drastically for your weekly customers is an incorrect business decision. This applies to Anarchy, Diesel, Opus, Anejo, etc.


Agreed! Damn profiteers! 6 samoleans for a Diesel Unholy Cock is crazy when I just picked up 30 for sub 100 $.
$ 20 dollars a stick for an Anarchy is actually worse! When a box is readily available for 150 + shipping thats "re-cock-u-lous" !
This type of "gouging" will not encourage repeat business.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> That applies to everyone in business for me bro, if I see that at a B & M it's the last time they will see me.


I'm referring to shops that just want to pick up a few boxes for their weekly customers. Not purchasing a very large inventory of Opus for everyone but at least for their customers that shop alot with them.


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I find this irritating and ridiculous. I absolutely believe if you are not an authorized retailer for a specific cigar or brand but you know some of your customers enjoy them, sometimes you need to carry them for your VALUED customers at or close to msrp. Marking them up drastically for your weekly customers is an incorrect business decision. This applies to Anarchy, Diesel, Opus, Anejo, etc.


The weird thing, he has a LOT of stuff at or only a couple dollars more than MSRP. Including Opus and Anejos, 7th reservas, various coffins, and even when he had Flying Pigs... Very odd pricing.


----------



## tec_wiz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a bundle of Gran habano vintage 2002 and 10 Indian Tabac Super Feurte maduros for $55 shipped.

My first real cigar purchase not counting the sampler I started with.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tec_wiz said:


> Just picked up a bundle of Gran habano vintage 2002 and 10 Indian Tabac Super Feurte maduros for $55 shipped.
> 
> My first real cigar purchase not counting the sampler I started with.


Had my first GH 2002 the other day thanks to Shuckins...amazing cigar, especially at those prices! Enjoy them!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> Had my first GH 2002 the other day thanks to Shuckins...amazing cigar, especially at those prices! Enjoy them!


+1 They are some great cigars at the price


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stop buying all the GH Vintage 2002!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Stop buying all the GH Vintage 2002!


God Forbid Ray Bieberson has to pay a nickel more for his GH02s :madgrin:


----------



## tec_wiz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> Had my first GH 2002 the other day thanks to Shuckins...amazing cigar, especially at those prices! Enjoy them!


This seems to be the general concensus around here. That's why I went with them for my first major purchase.


----------



## tec_wiz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> God Forbid Ray Bieberson has to pay a nickel more for his GH02s :madgrin:


:rotfl:


----------



## Boston Rog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up box of Illusione The Holy Lance 7 x 40 Maduro cant wait to fire one up tonight.The shop told me he is getting some Skull and bones in next week and he will hold me a box.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn Roger, making some serious purchases lately 

Nice job brother.


----------



## Boston Rog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Damn Roger, making some serious purchases lately
> 
> Nice job brother.


Its all Puffs fault lol you guys are bad news lol just kidding love you guys cant wait to come back to jersey.:wave:


----------



## Kypt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I went a little crazy on the debil site this week, but it's ok because I owed myself some birthday gifts.

Cohiba Black & Red Combo - Leather Case + 3 Cigars
Partagas Cifuentes Seasonal Blend Winter Diciembre
Padilla Miami Churchill (25)
601 Serie Red Habano Robusto
Padilla Miami Robusto - Box of 25
90-Rated Boutique Sampler - 10 Cigars
Carlos Torano Exodus Silver Robusto - 10 Cigars
5 Vegas Relic Perfecto (Single)
Padilla Cazadores Torpedo (Single)
Padilla Habano Robusto (Single)


----------



## astripp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

8 each of the MWD and MOAB. Dan at NHC is the man.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ugh....
2 La Riqueza
2 Camacho 10th
2 Illusione Epernay
2 Cain Daytona
2 Tatuaje Unicos
1 Ashton VSG

And 5 Padron 1926 Maddy's that should be here mid week...since the check landed today! I might have to send out another bomb to make room! Eventually I will have to go tupperdor I believe...so I can keep sticks instead of shipping them out! LOL


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Aww guys, c'mon, all GREAT sounding buys, but I'm subscribed for the PRON!!!! :frown:

That's right, mmmm, outta the box, on the table, cello crumpled up in a ball on the floor .........


----------



## titlowda

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

GOF Don Carlos Box
Unholy Cocktail Torpedo's 5'er
AF Hemingway Signature 5'er

Sorry no PRON pics yet. They are still in transit.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



titlowda said:


> GOF Don Carlos Box
> Unholy Cocktail Torpedo's 5'er
> AF Hemingway Signature 5'er
> 
> Sorry no PRON pics yet. They are still in transit.


OK, then at least make it like a pron novel:

"The God Of Fire Don Carlos, 10 Dominican beauties, thier silk like wrappers encased in the fire red band. Packaged in a shiny red box, ready to head into the darkness of my "special" cooler!"

How else can I get a cheap thrill?


----------



## Mutombo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Skull and Bones 5er WMD
Skull and Bones 6pk sampler (3 each of WMD and MOAB)


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Mutombo said:


> Skull and Bones 5er WMD
> Skull and Bones 6pk sampler (3 each of WMD and MOAB)


 I have got to get on the Viaje wagon at some point here.....what does a 5er or sampler go for?


----------



## Mutombo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> I have got to get on the Viaje wagon at some point here.....what does a 5er or sampler go for?


They were about $9/stick. I don't normally chase these too hard, but I saw the link with them for sale and picked some up since I knew they wouldn't last long.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Mutombo said:


> They were about $9/stick. I don't normally chase these too hard, but I saw the link with them for sale and picked some up since I knew they wouldn't last long.


Yeah, never tried one myself, and not sure that I REALLY care....but that is about what I paid for the La Riqueza, Tats and Illusiones that I picked up today, so I guess that isn't too abd a price. Have heard that they are great, but that they are always changing...would probably rather stick with what I know I like.


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got my skull and bones in the mail today.


----------



## bc8436

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Won a couple of boxes of 5 Vegas Series 'A' on the devil site. These have quickly become one of my favorite smokes when I'm walking the dog or doing yard work.


----------



## dubels

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

:bawling: My skulls and bones and bacon chocolate bars are stuck in transit because of the storm hitting the Sierras.


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Skull and bons Moaw
Satori zens
Tat black tubo


----------



## Mr.Friday

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Viaje S&B - WMD 
5 Viaje S&B - MOAB 
5 Cain Maduro
5 601 Red
2 Tatuaje Regios
1 Tatuaje Gran Cojonu 2009
1 Tatuaje Unicos
1 LFD Air Bender Chisel
1 Room 101 Robusto
1 LADC Mi Amore


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Mr.Friday said:


> 5 Viaje S&B - WMD
> 5 Viaje S&B - MOAB
> 5 Cain Maduro
> 5 601 Red
> 2 Tatuaje Regios
> 1 Tatuaje Gran Cojonu 2009
> 1 Tatuaje Unicos
> 1 LFD Air Bender Chisel
> 1 Room 101 Robusto
> 1 LADC Mi Amore


Well!........*TGIF!!!......*..:laugh:


----------



## Zogg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Mr.Friday said:


> 5 Viaje S&B - WMD
> 5 Viaje S&B - MOAB
> 5 Cain Maduro
> 5 601 Red
> 2 Tatuaje Regios
> 1 Tatuaje Gran Cojonu 2009
> 1 Tatuaje Unicos
> 1 LFD Air Bender Chisel
> 1 Room 101 Robusto
> 1 LADC Mi Amore


i wanna try those viaje's so bad


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Seems to be S&B day around here. I got 10 moabs, 3 WMD and 2 tattoo lances today. And a Paul germanian symphony.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> I wonder how he gets away with buying from CI and reselling...who knows, I don't know much about tobacco laws.
> 
> $6 is crazy though for a UC.


No different then going through brokers for product. Some stuff CI sells so little over cost, that when free shipping gets factored in, it's cheaper than buying direct.


----------



## Dread

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> Seems to be S&B day around here. I got 10 moabs, 3 WMD and 2 tattoo lances today. And a Paul germanian symphony.


Upstate NY sucks, there is nowhere around here to get any HTF cigars.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Dread said:


> Upstate NY sucks, there is nowhere around here to get any HTF cigars.


The prices suck up there too. I would find it so much harder to purchase at a local shop with those tobacco taxes. There is no way I would pay 15-17 bucks for one of these, which is what I imagine they'd be selling for there.

But didn't James & Son get the wlp?


----------



## REDROMMY

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack of Torano Silvers, Camacho Triple Maddy, Bradley Tempus, 601 Habano Red and 2 cigars for later in the night when it doesn't matter quite as much :biggrin1:


----------



## Captnstabn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Local B&M is having a 50% off everything sale. Ridiculous prices. 9.50 for 2009 libertys, 9.50 for PAM torpedo's, VSG's for 5-6 bucks. It was all I could do to not keep buying.

This was $260.


----------



## BDog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

47 quality smokes for 260 $ . You my friend hit an awesome deal right smack on the head!

Check the coffins for mold. Camacho Liberties have been noted to have mold issues and better to catch it now rather then after they have rested and you have assumed that all is good.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Captnstabn said:


> Local B&M is having a 50% off everything sale. Ridiculous prices. 9.50 for 2009 libertys, 9.50 for PAM torpedo's, VSG's for 5-6 bucks. It was all I could do to not keep buying.


Wow....that is one of the best hauls I have seen in awhile! What an incredible assortment of smokes, that is an absolute steal on Liberties for only 9.50!!!


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got these in from a GB


----------



## Captnstabn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BDog said:


> 47 quality smokes for 260 $ . You my friend hit an awesome deal right smack on the head!
> 
> Check the coffins for mold. Camacho Liberties have been noted to have mold issues and better to catch it now rather then after they have rested and you have assumed that all is good.


I checked the one of the libertys before I left, and it was ok. When I got home I opened the other and it had a few specs of mold on it:sad:. I wiped them off and am gonna smoke it tonight. I should of checked both, so I coulda grabbed another. They had 6 left.


----------



## rob51461

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mr.friday said:


> 5 viaje s&b - wmd
> 5 viaje s&b - moab
> 5 cain maduro
> 5 601 red
> 2 tatuaje regios
> 1 tatuaje gran cojonu 2009
> 1 tatuaje unicos
> 1 lfd air bender chisel
> 1 room 101 robusto
> 1 ladc mi amore


sorry brother but at first glance without my glasses the first pic looked like a truck grille with snow on it!! My bad lmfao


----------



## Kypt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The poker table was kind to me today, so I stopped by the local B&M and got these. Opus were 10.15 and the Anejos were 11.25. Win.


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'll give everyone a hint: :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ChiTownHustler said:


> I'll give everyone a hint: :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:


Swishr sweets with the wooden tips?


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> Swishr sweets with the wooden tips?


Exactly! I only buy the best :lol:


----------



## BDog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ChiTownHustler said:


> I'll give everyone a hint: :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:


Flying Pigs! Dont tell me they are the #9's or I'll :sad:


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BDog said:


> Flying Pigs! Dont tell me they are the #9's or I'll :sad:


Nope. It's obvious he got ahold of a case of "My Little Ponies"


----------



## php007

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 boxes of Avo LE 85th.


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BDog said:


> Flying Pigs! Dont tell me they are the #9's or I'll :sad:


T52s so you're safe


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> Nope. It's obvious he got ahold of a case of "My Little Ponies"


When I first saw the emoticon that's what I thought it was


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



php007 said:


> 5 boxes of Avo LE 85th.


Wow! 5 boxes? they must be pretty good!


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

GOF 5th Anni Set
5ver - Skull and Bones WMD
5ver - Skull and Bones MOAB
Partagas 150


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Back on the 17th I picked up a BrickHouse Sampler....

And these others (first Box purchase) @ 20 bones a stick! :wink:


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



68 Lotus said:


> Back on the 17th I picked up a BrickHouse Sampler....


Man Bob, you have been making some top notch purchases! Wow! I need to get into Brickhouse more but those Lost City look gorgeous and that Ashtray is awesome my man, very unique!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bob, great purchase!! I love Lost City (even though I've never tried one)! Way to go, that ashtray is awesome!


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Man Bob, you have been making some top notch purchases! Wow! I need to get into Brickhouse more but those Lost City look gorgeous and that Ashtray is awesome my man, very unique!


I really just went in for the BrickHouse!....:doh:

But the manager offered these to me for $200 :tsk: for the last box of Piramides....(ALL others are marked down a 100 bones from about 330) My fav Shape!

Didn't have the bucks! but tried like hell to buy 3 get one free!! :lol:.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



68 Lotus said:


> I really just went in for the BrickHouse!....:doh:
> 
> But the manager offered these to me for $200 :tsk: for the last box of Piramides....(ALL others are marked down a 100 bones from about 330) My fav Shape!
> 
> Didn't have the bucks! but tried like hell to buy 3 get one free!! :lol:.


Hahaha good plan at least! Did you score the Brickhouse sampler from your B&M as well?


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Hahaha good plan at least! Did you score the Brickhouse sampler from your B&M as well?


Sure did! $22 bucks (plus tax) a sampler! :thumb:

I was just in the other day and they just put up a 10 or 12 box display! (they only had 2 samplers when I picked these up.) :ss


----------



## feverishweasel

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those lost city's look tastey! My last purchase was a few Isla Del Sol's...im trying to find inexpensive, somewhat mild, but multi-dimensional cigars to buy a box of. My plan is to give these out to friends to smoke with who cant appreciate a finer cigar, yet.

And i must say, for a 3.25 (single) cigar, its pretty dang good!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I Love/HATE this thread! (I know, I know, you don't have to tell me where the "unsubscibe" tool is)! :frusty:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Man, there have been some amazing purchases on this thread recently!


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Man, there have been some amazing purchases on this thread recently!


Ya!....Well I can blame you and a dozen other Puffers here!..:doh:..Thank you very much! :faint: :ss

:laugh:


----------



## kas

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



php007 said:


> 5 boxes of Avo LE 85th.


Holy crap! Are you splitting these? Or are you just a true AVO aficionado?


----------



## stewartu

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Juan Lopez Selection #1 box
Tatuaje VI Nobles half box


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Skull and Bones Group Buy



















MOAB









WMD


----------



## Frankenstein

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Holy crap Veeral! Thats just obscene beauty. I soooo want one of those MOAB boxes.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I am never going to post another solo buy of mine again...thanks Veeral! LOL


Batista30 said:


> Skull and Bones Group Buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WMD


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Frankenstein said:


> Holy crap Veeral! Thats just obscene beauty. I soooo want one of those MOAB boxes.


Tell you what Justin. Just pay for the 100 MOABs and the box is yours. :boink:



primetime76 said:


> I am never going to post another solo buy of mine again...thanks Veeral! LOL


Awwww....sorry Kipp or am I? :third: Beautiful though, right?


----------



## Frankenstein

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Tell you what Justin. Just pay for the 100 MOABs and the box is yours. :boink:


HA, ya I figured as much.... How many B&Ms did you have to hit up to score all of those? Definitely the most I have seen in one photo.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

:brick:

Ray, that stunt belongs to me! LOL!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Ok those Skull&Bones look better!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yeah, but I'm hungry right now. I could try to eat the skull and bones....


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow! Impressive isn't the word to describe those pics. Did you clean out the tri-state area? lol



Batista30 said:


> Skull and Bones Group Buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WMD


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Frankenstein said:


> HA, ya I figured as much.... How many B&Ms did you have to hit up to score all of those? Definitely the most I have seen in one photo.


Quite a bunch, can't remember. I think I'm picking up a few more boxes tomorrow. (and I'm not really excited about it either. lol)



ChiTownHustler said:


> Wow! Impressive isn't the word to describe those pics. Did you clean out the tri-state area? lol


Just New Jersey


----------



## astripp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Mine doesn't compare to Veeral's


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

:doh:...Sometimes (after going through these threads) I just feel like I'm standing in front of a beautiful woman!........Naked!, and fresh out of an ICE bath!! :tsk: :tsk:

:faint:

:lol:


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



68 Lotus said:


> :doh:...Sometimes (after going through these threads) I just feel like I'm standing in front of a beautiful woman!........Naked!, and fresh out of an ICE bath!! :tsk: :tsk:
> 
> :faint:
> 
> :lol:


But then you realize that youcan't touch the beautiful woman so you just sit there and give it a good tug? LOL


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well it isn't boxes of cabs but I got a few.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those S&B seriously look awesome!

Rugged ole stick!


----------



## Deefuzz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I can't post pictures yet, but I just picked up a Macanudo Cru Royale. Been looking forward to giving this one a try! 

Also picked up a digital hygrometer. The newbie humidor I got came with an analog one, and I want a digital one as backup to make sure everything is kosher.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

So, my new best_Veer friend_V who_V shall Vee_remain V_unnamed Veer_ at this time was kind enough_eeral, to meet me with my purchase. So, here's what I got:










My new (Bat) best (ist) friend also (a) made it possible to smoke one of each!










I'm by no means a "reviewer" but I can tell you that I smoked the WMD on Sunday and the MOAB today. My thougts, both of these smokes were delightfully full bodied and both in the mid to high 90's if I did know what I was talking about. Of the two, I found the WMD more enjoyable but it could have been the company I was in on Sunday. :first:


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Veeral, that borders on the obscene. Freaking amazing! Really wish I had the funds to get in on the GB, but it's just not in the cards right now.


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I couldn't resist!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BMack said:


> I couldn't resist!


Nice! I can't wait to try an RC!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Posers.


----------



## bresdogsr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some absolutely great pickups lately. Making me drool


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Posers.


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Posers.


Hater.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

DID I POST THIS ALREADY? OH, MY BAD! MUST BE THE HATERADE. LOL

Skull and Bones Group Buy



















MOAB









WMD


----------



## kbiv

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A Perdomo Lot 23, and a Punch Rare Corojo. Smoking the Lot 23 right now. Having a lot of relight issues. On a completely unrelated note think I gave myself frostbite trying to refill the Ronson. (Probably shouldn't try that drunk) Anybody else have issues? Maybe its my B&M, it looked like the same box where I had issues before. Either way, first thing tomorrow, (after the hangover), get the stupid 60% beads in the ol' ammo can...


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> DID I POST THIS ALREADY? OH, MY BAD! MUST BE THE HATERADE. LOL
> 
> Skull and Bones Group Buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WMD


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> DID I POST THIS ALREADY? OH, MY BAD! MUST BE THE HATERADE. LOL
> 
> Skull and Bones Group Buy
> 
> MOAB
> 
> WMD


...dibs. Ray said he'd pick up the tab. I got him a lock of Bieber hair(It's actually horse hair but don't tell, shhhh!).


----------



## SmokinSpider

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Man, i wish I had me some Skull and Bones. Those are cool boxes.

my purchase isnt so big but I did score some Chateau Fuente King B's and Cain Daytona's.


----------



## nova69400

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got a 5er of Graycliff Espresso, Double Espresso from the devil site...


----------



## Rune

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> DID I POST THIS ALREADY? OH, MY BAD! MUST BE THE HATERADE. LOL
> 
> Skull and Bones Group Buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WMD


Nice^^


----------



## kenelbow

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some more singles. All but the Ashton VSG's are new to me. I'm looking forward to trying them after a few weeks rest.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Great Choices Ken. I especially like the Miami Salomone - Great Burn, Wonderful Ash and a lovely flavor.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Padron 1926 Maddy's
4 more Illusione cg4
2 Illusione 2


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a Griffin's Maduro, another sampler of BrickHouse's, and this here "Natural" Boca Grande Ashtray...

I grab me a House and fire it up!..:nod:

Then notice it's the same stick that's on the box! :lol: :thumb:

Thinkin a little contest for the Ashtray & a couple sticks might be in order! :hmm:...


----------



## baddddmonkey

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 of each Skull and Bones WMD and MOAB. Yea baby!


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

UPS dropped off my new Tattoo.....


















I can't believe how thin these things are. I haven't actually seen a lancero before these but dang the box press makes these things look tiny.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Jeff, you''re incredibly right about that. The box press does screw with you a little.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> 5 Padron 1926 Maddy's
> 4 more Illusione cg4
> 2 Illusione 2


Awesome Pickups Kipp. I love the flavor profile of the 26! And of course, we know how much you enjoy Illusione.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jbrown287 said:


> UPS dropped off my new Tattoo.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how thin these things are. I haven't actually seen a lancero before these but dang the box press makes these things look tiny.


Those are beautiful! I really should have picked some up!! :doh:
At least review one for us!hone:


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Oliva V maduro










Oliva V (don't know the vitola) actually got 4
Illusione Epernay (x4 also)


----------



## Big Bull

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Vancehu said:


> Went a little crazy this month....
> 
> 1 box Padron 1926 80th Maduro
> 2 boxes Opus X Per #5
> 1box Opus X Petite Lancero
> 1 1/2 box Anejo 46
> 
> 1 box Cohiba Esplendido
> 1 box Hoyo Epicure #2
> 1 box Bolivar Belicosos Fino Cab
> 1 box Trinidad Foundadores
> 1 box Trinidad Robusto Extra
> 1 box H Upmann Sir Winston
> 1 box Diplomatico #2
> 
> and some rare find
> 1 box Partagas D1
> 2 boxes Cohiba LE2001 Torpedo


Damn.....thats the kind of going crazy I loke to see....Did they have anything left for the other customers to purchase after you left?


----------



## cedjunior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Poneill272 said:


> Box of Oliva V maduro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliva V (don't know the vitola) actually got 4
> Illusione Epernay (x4 also)


2009 huh? Nice pickup.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



68 Lotus said:


> Picked up a Griffin's Maduro, another sampler of BrickHouse's, and this here "Natural" Boca Grande Ashtray...
> 
> Thinkin a little contest for the Ashtray & a couple sticks might be in order! :hmm:...


Nice pickups Bob and I love those Ashtrays man, they are cool for sure!


----------



## dubels

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Skulls and Bones WMD and 1 MOAB. 
If people are still looking for these smokes. I know Tower Cigars still have a decent amount of MOABs. I took their last two WMDs. Call Mark at Tower he might be able to help you out but remember there are CA taxes and shipping.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Skull and Bones Group Buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WMD


Veeral! I spent a couple of days away and upon my return I opened up my computer and I see this gigantic order of these beautiful "Skull and Bones" and my first thought was that Dave (Smelvis) was on a buying spree! I then realized that this was a group buy; whew!:doh: Dave don't look at this thread for awhile.eep:


----------



## Bunker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Had a 10% off coupon code to pipes and cigars (cigar10) and anything over $100 ships for free so:

4 Esencia CG
4 Illusion CG4
2 Padron 64 Monarca
2 Padron 64 Superior


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a _few _Viajes today.

3 Exclusivo Shorts
8 S&B WMD
3 S&B MOAB
3 Candela


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Lets see... I picked up 12 S&B Moab earlier today.. 10 of those were not for me though..
Then I hit up a new to me B&M that I had been wanting to try that is 45min Away because it is a Crown Lounge... unfortunatly they were out of Julius Ceaser which I really wanted..
But they had a small but decent selection of cigars... I found illusion Culebres, Viaje Summer fest(2boxes), Cuesta Rey stanfords reserve (torp and curchills).. And Illusion Phantoms(2 boxes)..

I only picked up 2 phantoms there though... But I will definitely be back shortly in a couple weeks to pick up some more goodies.. I did meet a really cool regular that showed us around and in his humidors and vault he shared at the B&M... I have never seen so many rare fuentes... He seriously had 3 lost city humidors, 3 Opus 22 charity sets, a Jc Newman 5 drawer gift humidor, 96Ct Opus humidor, (there was 1-2 96ct humidors that weren't his inside), And many other boxes of opus, and a whole plethera of other stuff... My Jaw Dropped when he was showing off his collection!!! He is going to come up to Our local B&M probably on Monday and were gonna show him around and our pathetic locker.. lol


----------



## Son Of Thor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered a fiver of each Tat petite reservas and Tat verocu no. 5


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Son Of Thor said:


> Just ordered a fiver of each Tat petite reservas and Tat verocu no. 5


Those are both so delicious for being so small.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> Those are both so delicious for being so small.


I knew this was coming Chris haha! Thank you for turning me on to them!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well, not as eligant as some on here. But I just picked up a blender's gold hand made cigar. About all I could afford at the moment. Will see how it tastes.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Arturo Fuente Anejo #48
La Flor Dominicana Air Bender chisel
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Magnifico
San Cristobal Maestro
Camacho Triple Maduro Robusto


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went to a B&M that I usually don't go to. It's 40 min away, but, I see now, I will be going back a lot more!!


----------



## d_day

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just preordered the 2011 Fuente Story set.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



d_day said:


> Just preordered the 2011 Fuente Story set.


Oh...my...gosh! Where can I get one?!


----------



## Fuelie95

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

39 viaje wmd
50 viaje moab
20 tatuaje tattoo
15 padron si anniversary natural
15 padron si anniversary maduro


----------



## smokin'Jef

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack each of:
Nub Maduro torp
Padron 3000 Maduro
AF Maduro rothchild


----------



## dartstothesea

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Maybe could get some Behikes for this price...

Fuente Fuente Opus X 2011 The Fuente Story


----------



## astripp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A lancero day. I love this vitola, Illusione and Jose convinced me to try the Litto Gomez Lances as well.


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



astripp said:


> A lancero day. I love this vitola, Illusione and Jose convinced me to try the Litto Gomez Lances as well.


Nice! Love those hl's.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



d_day said:


> Just preordered the 2011 Fuente Story set.





dartstothesea said:


> Maybe could get some Behikes for this price...
> 
> Fuente Fuente Opus X 2011 The Fuente Story


Hmmm? Care to explain? Most Premium Fuente cigars are solid smokes for the price.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice Andrew! Those LG lanceros look fantastic!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I bought on Tuesday:

2 X San Cristobal fabuloso (smoked one)
1 X La Aroma De Cuba magnifico

I came home with another La Aroma and a San Cristobal SDS from work. All in all a good few days for me personally.


----------



## Space Cowboy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just arrived today from cigarbid (love/hate that place):

10 Quintero maduro 
10 Fonsea Vintage
10 Indian Tbac Super Fuerte
5 Bahia Trinidad
5 Gran Habano sl3
25 Padilla Habano

Haven't tried the Gran, Quint, or the Bahia but they were cheap.


----------



## apoplectic

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Saint Luis Ray Rothschild Maduro
Rocky Patel Edge
Two of those Humipak thingies


----------



## HectorL

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

a bundle of Joya de Nicaragua Fuerte Serie B corona gorda


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

How are they smoking shawn?


----------



## EARN

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Ambos Mundos Robusto Habano #1 box
10 ea Fuente Shory storys

Its been a slow buying week....


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*









Le Bijou, Mi Amor, Double Ligero Chisel, MJ12, Air Bender Chisel, Anejo 46s, DP Black









Tat La Verites (and RyJ hitchhiker from Sarge!), Short Run, Anejo 46s









Oro Perfecto Limitada, Aliados Miami, Kristoff Ligero, My Father Cedros Deluxe, Londres Maduro and Natural









Illusione Culebra, 88 Candela, 888 Candela, HL Candela, Le Matin, Guillermo Leon Corona


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice Andrew!!!!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My S&B came in today... thanks Veeral!!!
1 Box WMD
15 MOABS
5 WLP Candela

The Dork sent me too many!!!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I think he forgot how to count...or maybe 5 are for B.


----------



## piperdown

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

LP T-52 and #9 because I've never tried them.
4 more Anejo Sharks (sigh, they're too addictive).
2 house brands that age great.
2 Punch Rare Corojo
4 Padron londres.

One that caught my eye but is rather expensive is the LFD Salomones
La Flor Dominicana - Salomones

but at $25 each I passed this time. Monster looking cigar. Looks like you'd have to dedicate at least 2 hours time to smoking it.


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Very nice Andrew!!!!


Thanks! I've lagged a bit, those are purchases spread out over the last week.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I love the pictures Andrew! Definitely have a better camera than I since my cigars don't look nearly as good! I hope you're smoking the culebra in one shot.....


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I love the pictures Andrew! Definitely have a better camera than I since my cigars don't look nearly as good! I hope you're smoking the culebra in one shot.....


Figured I would buy a Partagas culebra and try to get all six wrapped around each other.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



piperdown said:


> LP T-52 and #9 because I've never tried them.
> 4 more Anejo Sharks (sigh, they're too addictive).
> 2 house brands that age great.
> 2 Punch Rare Corojo
> 4 Padron londres.
> 
> One that caught my eye but is rather expensive is the LFD Salomones
> La Flor Dominicana - Salomones
> 
> but at $25 each I passed this time. Monster looking cigar. Looks like you'd have to dedicate at least 2 hours time to smoking it.


Eric, I've smoked the Salomone(gifted to me by Andrew(astripp) and found it to be very enjoyable even with the price tag. I believe it lasted close to 3 hours!


----------



## piperdown

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Eric, I've smoked the Salomone(gifted to me by Andrew(astripp) and found it to be very enjoyable even with the price tag. I believe it lasted close to 3 hours!


Good to know, thanks! I've enjoyed the other LFD I've had. 3 hours....wow!


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I picked up a LFD at a somewhat "local" B&M for me (it was Chicago). I've heard great things and hope it lives up to the hype!


----------



## djangos

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

How are they compared to the Cain F and Cain? Cain F was too harsh for my taste....


----------



## bc8436

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a Skull & Bones MOAB at the B&M tonight. Still curious if it's worth the hype.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Three short of a full box of Sharks. I did a box split. Sorry about the blur


----------



## Kypt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Must be some chum in the water today...


----------



## 4pistonjosh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Man yours is prettier than mine. Mines been molested


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Churchill cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This cigar is medium bodied, has been in my humidor for 11 months and yielded a delicious mellow flavor. This is a large cigar, but it is not dense nor does it have any soft spots; the rh of 65% was perfect; the age made the difference.:yo: It seems that I am constantly referring to the benefits of age on my cigars and it may get to be rudundant, but the difference is so shockingly dramatic to me that I am afraid that I will continue to bring up age in my posts.:nod: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which resulted in a nice afternoon.:hc


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sorry guys! My last post is in the wrong thread.:boohoo:


----------



## cedjunior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Kypt said:


> Must be some chum in the water today...


Surprised there are still some Anejos out there (I just ordered a box myself), but even more surprised there are still sharks out there.


----------



## Kypt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



cedjunior said:


> Surprised there are still some Anejos out there (I just ordered a box myself), but even more surprised there are still sharks out there.


My local shop has about 5 boxes left. That was the only box of sharks they had though.


----------



## kolumbo69

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A cao l'anniversaire cameroon suggested by my local to drink with beer!


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Paul Garmirian Symphony 20th Connoisseur
1 Viaje Staori Nirvana
6 Viaje skull and bones (smoked 2)
1 Illusione Singulare Phantom
1 Illusione MK 
1 Illusione mj12 (already smoked)
1 La Sirena King Poseidon

Pics are here
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/287844-cigar-heaven.html


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Captnstabn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> 1 Paul Garmirian Symphony 20th Connoisseur
> 1 Viaje Staori Nirvana
> 6 Viaje skull and bones (smoked 2)
> 1 Illusione Singulare Phantom
> 1 Illusione MK
> 1 Illusione mj12 (already smoked)
> 1 La Sirena King Poseidon
> 
> Pics are here
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/287844-cigar-heaven.html


I love the varied selection Eric. Have you tried the PG Symphony yet?


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I love the varied selection Eric. Have you tried the PG Symphony yet?


NO ,it's going to be my first, I picked it up Sunday from a very nice B&M. this one came out of the aging room But I sat at the B&M on the patio all day so I'm going to let it rest first


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Yet another Anejo 46, two Cain Daytonas (I've been dying to try them after reading all of the gushing reviews they're getting), EP Elencio, two Tambo perfectos


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those Tambo's look sexy!
I just don't know about those Cain's. Any Cain I have had were barely ok. I heard the Cain Lancero was pretty good. Maybe I will give Cain another shot.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Andrew, have you tried an EP Elencio before? That's the first time I've seen it.


----------



## jakesmokes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a box of Padron 45 years family reserve and a few five packs of the Padron 1964 torpedoes. Both are very, very nice.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Andrew, have you tried an EP Elencio before? That's the first time I've seen it.


I had one over the weekend, and I'll be stocking up on these. First half mas muddled, second half was delicious, and I think they are very young.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jakesmokes said:


> Just picked up a box of Padron 45 years family reserve and a few five packs of the Padron 1964 torpedoes. Both are very, very nice.


I would love to see pictures of these all together. Padron has some of the most beautiful wrappers.


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> I just don't know about those Cain's. Any Cain I have had were barely ok. I heard the Cain Lancero was pretty good. Maybe I will give Cain another shot.


I'm not a Cain fan, but like I said, these are getting great reviews. It seems like they dialed back on the power and added flavor out the wazzoo. At $4ish a stick they were at least worth trying.

That said, they smell absolutely wonderful!



Batista30 said:


> Andrew, have you tried an EP Elencio before? That's the first time I've seen it.


They just arrived at the B&M last night, so he called me this morning and I went over to check them out. Supposedly they're the same blend as the 2010 Limited (which I enjoyed greatly), but this wrapper is MUCH darker. I'm assuming they're young and will need some time... I wanted to at least get one out of the first shipment because I'm assuming he'll sell out, then we'll play a waiting game for more to show up.


----------



## djangos

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Buy for Benn (Big Bull) and I..... Diesel UC and MOW Toro.



















He will be getting his share on Thursday! :hat:


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I grabbed a box of the La Sirena Poseidon a little over a month ago. Smoked the first one after two weeks in my dry box. Nice, long smoke that reminded me a great deal of the Jaime Garcia Reserva.... Woody, smoky, medium bodied with good construction...

PG


----------



## Hoghunter

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Im a n00b so thats why I got singles

3- Viaje Skull and Bones moab (they were out of wmd's)
2- Viaje Fifty Fifty Red No. 1
1- Illusione Epernay Le Petite
1- Tatuaje Havana VI Hermosos
1- Tatuaje El Triunfador No. 7

Smoked the Illusione yesterday and it was very enjoyable. Will definitely be trying out more.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Hoghunter said:


> Im a n00b so thats why I got singles
> 
> 3- Viaje Skull and Bones moab (they were out of wmd's)
> 2- Viaje Fifty Fifty Red No. 1
> 1- Illusione Epernay Le Petite
> 1- Tatuaje Havana VI Hermosos
> 1- Tatuaje El Triunfador No. 7
> 
> Smoked the Illusione yesterday and it was very enjoyable. Will definitely be trying out more.


Try the Illusione cg4 and the 88...delicious! Oh, and you can't forget the Phantom (aka Singulaire)...the 2 is also great. Illusione is EPIC!


----------



## Kampaigner

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The latest purchase came in yesterday. :biggrin:

View attachment 55160


----------



## Rune

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Kampaigner said:


> The latest purchase came in yesterday. :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 55160


Looking nice^^


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Kampaigner said:


> The latest purchase came in yesterday. :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 55160


Very very nice. Can you imagine how much that would have run you in Canada? :lol:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Hoghunter said:


> Im a n00b so thats why I got singles
> 
> 3- Viaje Skull and Bones moab (they were out of wmd's)
> 2- Viaje Fifty Fifty Red No. 1
> 1- Illusione Epernay Le Petite
> 1- Tatuaje Havana VI Hermosos
> 1- Tatuaje El Triunfador No. 7
> 
> Smoked the Illusione yesterday and it was very enjoyable. Will definitely be trying out more.


Great varied selection! While I enjoy the 50/50 red label, if you prefer a slightly more full bodied cigar, try the 50/50 black label. Beautiful selection


----------



## Kampaigner

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Very very nice. Can you imagine how much that would have run you in Canada? :lol:


Brother, I don't even try to think about that lol.


----------



## Hoghunter

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Great varied selection! While I enjoy the 50/50 red label, if you prefer a slightly more full bodied cigar, try the 50/50 black label. Beautiful selection


I do prefer the more full bodied, so I will pick up some black labels next time. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Have-A-Cigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I recently picked up 2 four packs of the Padron 1926 Serie No. 9 Maduro, a box of Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Toro, and two singles of the Skull & Bones Moab. They are all resting comfortably!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box Tatuaje Reserva J21
10 Tatuaje Miami Petite 
5 Diesel Unholy Cocktail
5 La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amora Magnifico


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Have-A-Cigar said:


> I recently picked up 2 four packs of the Padron 1926 Serie No. 9 Maduro, a box of Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Toro, and two singles of the Skull & Bones Moab. They are all resting comfortably!


What did you pay per stick for the 26's if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just grabbed a 3 pack sampler at work. I was setting up a display of some La Gloria Cubana 3 packs, and I noticed that out of the 50 or so that were there, I had about 3 maduro packs. Needless to say, I had to pick one of them up - especially since one of the ring gauges was a beast!

So, a La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro 3 pack with:

No. 7 - 7" X 58
No. 6 - 5-7/8" X 60
No. 5 - 5-1/2" X 54

Gorgeous cigars, love that beautiful wrapper! I'm a bit scared of the No. 7 though, that size seems insane!


----------



## Big Bull

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Just grabbed a 3 pack sampler at work. I was setting up a display of some La Gloria Cubana 3 packs, and I noticed that out of the 50 or so that were there, I had about 3 maduro packs. Needless to say, I had to pick one of them up - especially since one of the ring gauges was a beast!
> 
> So, a La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro 3 pack with:
> 
> No. 7 - 7" X 58
> No. 6 - 5-7/8" X 60
> No. 5 - 5-1/2" X 54
> 
> Gorgeous cigars, love that beautiful wrapper! I'm a bit scared of the No. 7 though, that size seems insane!


I have those same packs at work.....You should have had a even split between them. I'm sure it'll be nice to you as long as your Nice to him....:boink:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just added 3 RP Sun Grown Toros and a Partagas Black Label Maximo. Gotta love getting paid in cigars!


----------



## cedjunior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very Nice



cedjunior said:


>


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I went a little nuts today, but I am fairly pleased. Feel like I got decent deals too. I am fairly new, but do my homework and think I have an idea what I like and will like. Also want to try some new stuff. Here they are. Any thoughts on these would be greatly appreciated!!!

10 Oliva Master Blends III Robustos
5 Oliva Master Blends III Torpedos
5 Torano Virtuoso Forte Dark Naturals
Padilla Sampler (3 Signature 1932, 3 Dominus and 3 Miami)
10 Torano Exodus Silver Robustos
Gurkha Titan
Gurkha Crest
Gurkha Park Ave.
Graycliff G2
Nica Libre

44 sticks! Holy Crap! That'll last me 2 years. Sum total = $185 shipped. $4.20 per stick on average for what looks like a nice haul.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Mr. Slick said:


> My first time purchasing a whole box for myself and I'm loving it.


I bet there was a real big smile on your face when you got them! :dude:

Awesome choices Charles. I love both of them, I consider them both box buys if possible. :beerchug:



sdlaird said:


> I went a little nuts today, but I am fairly pleased. Feel like I got decent deals too. I am fairly new, but do my homework and think I have an idea what I like and will like. Also want to try some new stuff. Here they are. Any thoughts on these would be greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> 10 Oliva Master Blends III Robustos
> 5 Oliva Master Blends III Torpedos
> 5 Torano Virtuoso Forte Dark Naturals
> Padilla Sampler (3 Signature 1932, 3 Dominus and 3 Miami)
> 10 Torano Exodus Silver Robustos
> Gurkha Titan
> Gurkha Crest
> Gurkha Park Ave.
> Graycliff G2
> Nica Libre
> 
> 44 sticks! Holy Crap! That'll last me 2 years. Sum total = $185 shipped. $4.20 per stick on average for what looks like a nice haul.


MBs and Padilla 32s/Miami are some of my favorite cigars. Even the dominus is a pretty good smoke! :bowl:


----------



## Mr. Slick

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I bet there was a real big smile on your face when you got them! :dude:


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

About as big a smile as when I received the package from you from the Opus X group buy.


----------



## nova69400

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5er of Gran Habano Vintage...heard they were a good, inexpensive smoke. The inexpensive part is true for sure. I have yet to try one, but all reviews point to a good smoke.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got these on a trade.
Not a big fan of Illusione, but a fan of a Culebra!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice Shawn! Those are awesome looking!


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Definitely a great find man!!!:clap2:


----------



## 1Linnie

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



sdlaird said:


> I went a little nuts today, but I am fairly pleased. Feel like I got decent deals too. I am fairly new, but do my homework and think I have an idea what I like and will like. Also want to try some new stuff. Here they are. Any thoughts on these would be greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> 10 Oliva Master Blends III Robustos
> 5 Oliva Master Blends III Torpedos
> 5 Torano Virtuoso Forte Dark Naturals
> Padilla Sampler (3 Signature 1932, 3 Dominus and 3 Miami)
> 10 Torano Exodus Silver Robustos
> Gurkha Titan
> Gurkha Crest
> Gurkha Park Ave.
> Graycliff G2
> Nica Libre
> 
> 44 sticks! Holy Crap! That'll last me 2 years. Sum total = $185 shipped. $4.20 per stick on average for what looks like a nice haul.


10 Oliva Master Blends III Robustos - Awesome smoke :dude:
5 Oliva Master Blends III Torpedos- Awesome smoke :dude:


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 skull and bones WMD 
3 S&b moab
2 Viaje VoR's 5's from Thad since he bought the last box @ the b&m... :lol:


----------



## Have-A-Cigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> What did you pay per stick for the 26's if you don't mind me asking?


Kipp,
The 26s were $65 per 4 pack and then I got a 10% discount on top of that. So total for that was $117 plus free shipping. The Jaimie's were $94.95. I got both of those at Cigar place.biz. The Moabs were picked up at Cigar Masters in Boston for $38.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

B&M buys:

2 Padron Family Reserva No 45 Maduro
1 Paul Garmirian Symphony 20th Salamone
1 (??? B&M always gifts me an unbanded test blend)

Online (have not arrived yet):
Box Viaje Tower 45th (pre-order)
Box Tatuaje Miami Reserva J21
10 Tatuaje Miami Petite Tatuaje
5 My Father Mi Amor Magnifico
5 Diesel Unholy Cocktail

I'll post the pron as the stuff gets in and time permits.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> B&M buys:
> 
> 2 Padron Family Reserva No 45 Maduro
> 1 Paul Garmirian Symphony 20th Salamone
> 1 (??? B&M always gifts me an unbanded test blend)
> 
> Online (have not arrived yet):
> Box Viaje Tower 45th (pre-order)
> Box Tatuaje Miami Reserva J21
> 10 Tatuaje Miami Petite Tatuaje
> 5 My Father Mi Amor Magnifico
> 5 Diesel Unholy Cocktail
> 
> I'll post the pron as the stuff gets in and time permits.


BTW, I'm diggin' my heels into the ground and halting my decent down the slope! I don't even want to begin to add up my purchases since joning Puff! :banghead:


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> B&M buys:
> 
> 2 Padron Family Reserva No 45 Maduro
> 1 Paul Garmirian Symphony 20th Salamone
> 1 (??? B&M always gifts me an unbanded test blend)
> 
> Online (have not arrived yet):
> Box Viaje Tower 45th (pre-order)
> Box Tatuaje Miami Reserva J21
> 10 Tatuaje Miami Petite Tatuaje
> 5 My Father Mi Amor Magnifico
> 5 Diesel Unholy Cocktail
> 
> I'll post the pron as the stuff gets in and time permits.


Crap, one more online buy:

Box H. Upmann No. 2


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Still had a little bit of room in my new cooler, so I picked up:

2 boxes Man-O-War Puro Authentico (supposedly AJ Fernandez "private" blend in his favorite size... but wait, wasn't the Armada his favorite blend? Oh well, who cares the look really nice!)

3 each Torano 1916 Cameroon Churchill and Robusto

1 box Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve corojo lanceros

1 CAO CX2 Sampler

I've been on something of a Cameroon kick, hence the Torano's and CAO's...

I also grabbed one Perdomo Single Region Jalapa robusto and one Berger and Argenti Entubado at a B&M event, just 'cause they were there... and so was I. While I was at there I smoked up the Torano 1916 Cameroon toro I bought, but it seemed wet to me... Didn't taste right, so the other two sticks will have to rest for a good while before I have at them...

Happy smokin' everyone!
PG


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> B&M buys:
> 
> 2 Padron Family Reserva No 45 Maduro
> 1 Paul Garmirian Symphony 20th Salamone
> 1 (??? B&M always gifts me an unbanded test blend)
> 
> Online (have not arrived yet):
> Box Viaje Tower 45th (pre-order)
> Box Tatuaje Miami Reserva J21
> 10 Tatuaje Miami Petite Tatuaje
> 5 My Father Mi Amor Magnifico
> 5 Diesel Unholy Cocktail
> 
> I'll post the pron as the stuff gets in and time permits.


Dav0, you are ridiculous.  :yo:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


>


:croc: Gee, I wonder what's behind the cigars.....LOL. Have a fun time Kipp.:wink:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

dav0 you are a machine these days, a cigar buying one lol!


----------



## jbrown287

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thebayratt said:


> Got these on a trade.
> Not a big fan of Illusione, but a fan of a Culebra!


These look great. I really like the packaging.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> dav0 you are a machine these days, a cigar buying one lol!


Yeah, I got a call from Harrah's in AC yesterday telling me I have to curtail my cigar buying habit so I can resume my gaming habit! :banghead:

That's it, I'm done. At least till the Tower order ships (I'm being really optimistic here).

(hmm, I wonder if that includes B&Ms).


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> BTW, I'm diggin' my heels into the ground and halting my decent down the slope! I don't even want to begin to add up my purchases since joning Puff! :banghead:


Yeah!...Right! :tsk:........_I said the very same thing!_:doh:

Without heels (they broke off), it's just a slicker slope! :biggrin:


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*









Illusione HL, HL Maduro, 4/2g Slam and 888 Slam


----------



## eviltoy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those skull and bones look awesome. Does anyone know where I can get some online?


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

VERY cool, Kipp!



primetime76 said:


>


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



eviltoy said:


> Those skull and bones look awesome. Does anyone know where I can get some online?


Pm ekengland07 he has them fo sale..


----------



## eviltoy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Will he ship to south africa though or is someone coming here lol


----------



## Stubby

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










3 beautiful Skull and Bones resting against the back of my Humidor. (yes the humi is green.)


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> B&M buys:
> 
> 2 Padron Family Reserva No 45 Maduro
> 1 Paul Garmirian Symphony 20th Salamone
> 
> Online (have not arrived yet):
> 10 Tatuaje Miami Petite Tatuaje
> 5 My Father Mi Amor Magnifico
> 5 Diesel Unholy Cocktail
> 
> I'll post the pron as the stuff gets in and time permits.


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



1Linnie said:


> 10 Oliva Master Blends III Robustos - Awesome smoke :dude:
> 5 Oliva Master Blends III Torpedos- Awesome smoke :dude:


Yeah, I am pretty excited about those. I have really liked the Olivas I have tried. Fired up a G Belicoso yesterday and it was pretty good. Love the V, so I am drooling over the Master Blends IIIs.

I need to lay off buying for a little bit and start smoking them.


----------



## lebz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 -Fernandez Arsenio Maduro Robusto


----------



## LuckyDeuce

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5'er of E.P. Carrillo Elencos Don Rubinos
5'er of E.P. Carrillo New Wave Connecticut Brillantes

Looking forward to trying them out!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice Dav0!!!


----------



## 1Linnie

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Vegas ash tray... won at auction... did not think would win... kind of wish I hadn't. Got it cheap enough...did not win any other auctions to combine shipping so now have to pay shipping for one item. :|

Oh well...


----------



## AudioFileZ

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I have never smoked Toranos but now that has changed. I bought a box of the Masters (churchill size) and a box of the 1959 50 year sticks (toro size). These are both top-drawer smokes even compared to Cubans and has changed my opinion of Torano as a brand. Charlie Torano has really stepped up the flavor and I really appreciate the decent pricing.


----------



## AudioFileZ

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oh yeah, I was about to forget another jewel I picked up recently. The Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor. These sticks are super fine and having never smoked the brand I am taken back by the quality. I have to try some of their other offerings as this one is a delight.


----------



## pao444life

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 diesel unholy cocktail and a box of CAO mx2!!!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Very nice Dav0!!!


I can't wait to try the small Tatuaje - hoping it will get my morning coffee break back under 30 minutes! :tape:


----------



## nimaimeshinchan

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 sticks bundles of Padilla Miami and Alec Bradley Tempus maduro..!


----------



## bresdogsr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



AudioFileZ said:


> I have never smoked Toranos but now that has changed. I bought a box of the Masters (churchill size) and a box of the 1959 50 year sticks (toro size). These are both top-drawer smokes even compared to Cubans and has changed my opinion of Torano as a brand. Charlie Torano has really stepped up the flavor and I really appreciate the decent pricing.


A great brand that often gets overlooked. Several of my favorites are from Torano.


----------



## xobrian

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Won a Rocky & Gurkha sampler on Cbid last night. I'm not a huge Gurkha fan, but for $29.82 it was too good for me to pass up.

2 - Gurkha Beast (6.5" x 56)
2 - Gurkha Black Dragon (7" x 52)
2 - Gurkha Centurian Double Perfecto (6" x 60)
1 - Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo (6.5" x 52)
1 - Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Corojo Toro (6.5" x 52)
1 - Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Torpedo (6.1" x 52)
1 - Rocky Patel 1961 Torpedo (6.1" x 52)
1 - Rocky Patel Edge Corojo Toro (6" x 52)
1 - Rocky Patel Sun Grown Torpedo (6.1" x 52)


----------



## Mayne Street

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 - Oliva Series V Double Toro
1 - Viaje Oro Fuerza


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> B&M buys:
> 
> Box Tatuaje Miami Reserva J21
> 
> I'll post the pron as the stuff gets in and time permits.












Sorry bout the blurry picture - rushing during my lunch break! Box date Jan 2011.

Only things left are the Viaje Tower 45th and H. Upmann #2's.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn dav0!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Damn dav0!


Now son, no playing in daddy dav0's humi! :spank:


----------



## essjayessone

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2x La Flor Cameroon Cabinet No. 4
1x La Flor Ligero L 400
2x Padron 5000 Maduro


----------



## Rune

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



















4x Don Pepin Garcia Black Perla
2x Cohiba Siglo I
2x NUB 358 Habano
2x Arturo Fuente Cuban Belicoso
2x Montecristo nr. 4
2x Don Sebastian Corona Crystal
6x Jose. L. Piedra Petit Cazadores.


----------



## 92hatchattack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack Nub Habano 460


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

4 EP Carrillo Elencos
2 EP Carrillo core line
2 EP Carrillo short run
1 EP Carrillo New Wave ct 
2 Ambos Mundos toro, 1 in each wrapper


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

La Gloria Cubana Serie R tubo.


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ordered a box of Viaje Exclusivo tower 45th anniversary! Now the tough part, the wait for it to ship.


----------



## Consigliere

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just received my box of ITC 10th anniversary Rocky Patels. I also picked up a new diesel cutter too but the reason for these smokes is to celebrate the birth of my son who should be arriving in the next few weeks. I was going to get custom smokes but couldn't find any good ones that I liked so I figured that Rocky Patel would be a decent choice to welcome him to the family!


----------



## xobrian

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just snagged a box of 25 Padilla Miami's for $83.53

It was only yesterday I swore I wasn't going to buy any more for a while...


----------



## php007

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



kas said:


> Holy crap! Are you splitting these? Or are you just a true AVO aficionado?


No, all for me. I am a true Avo whore, hope to have a total of 12 by end of April.


----------



## VinCigars

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

From Cbid, a box (25) of Pinar Del Rio Oscuro torpedo for $40 shipped and a 10 packs of Kinky Friedman 'Texas ******' (torpedo) $31 shipped. From Cigarmonster, fiver of Casa Magna Oscuro corona for $15.


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hmmmm, I'm not telling after this. To much involved. LMFAO. layball::spider::rotfl:


----------



## BHK54

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I picked up some MC Open Masters the other day ... but recently have had
some trouble with the burn line ... has anyone else?


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BHK54 said:


> I picked up some MC Open Masters the other day ... but recently have had
> some trouble with the burn line ... has anyone else?


Wrong thread for this but maybe your rh is too high.


----------



## dswoishii

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Arganese maduro box of 25.


----------



## cigarlvr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

JUst got my box of Viaje Towers and they are a tad young but think with a tad of down time they will be fantastic. It has the hint of chcocolat and esspresso that with some time will really shine through


----------



## aea6574

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A couple of Viaje TNT and a Tat Face from a nice shop in Bonita Springs this morning.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



cigarlvr said:


> JUst got my box of Viaje Towers and they are a tad young but think with a tad of down time they will be fantastic. It has the hint of chcocolat and esspresso that with some time will really shine through


Damn, I didn't think these were shipping so soon. Can't wait for my measly five to arrive.


----------



## dubels

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

OMG. I totally forgot to pre-order my Viaje Tower! :bawling:

But yeah they are shipping already. From my understanding they were supposed to have them in-store that day. Mark told me to pre-order online and pick them up at the store, but I totally forgot. O well my bank account is happy.:spider:


----------



## EARN

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got these in the mail yesterday. I did a lot of cigar accessory purchase this week. Punch, lighter, ashtray, and some other Miscellaneous.

Tatuaje Havana VI Gorditos 5-Pack
Liga Privada T52 5-Pack
My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petit robusto 5-Pack


----------



## barryowens

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Guillermo Léon corona gordas
5 La Aurora 1495 robustos


----------



## ShawnBC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My parents bought me a Romeo y Julieta Romeo no.3 while they were in vacation in Cuba. Along with a bottle of Havana Clon Anejo 7 Anos! Very nice of them!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> B&M buys:
> 
> Box Viaje Tower 45th (pre-order)
> 
> I'll post the pron as the stuff gets in and time permits.


Mine came today too:




























This completes my purchases for the week (at least the postable ones).

Gotta ease up on the C.A.S. (Cigar Aquisition Syndrom) until I get my pool rebuilt! :dunno:


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Best of 4 smoke shops I can write off for stopping into again! :lol:

3 Sticks on left at one place, the others at the last!


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Curious to see what you think of the Tributo Rob. I have 21 of them and they seem like a cigar I have to acclimatize myself to.


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Frodo said:


> Curious to see what you think of the Tributo Rob. I have 21 of them and they seem like a cigar I have to acclimatize myself to.


I have another that's been resting for about 2 months now. I'z planning on puffing this one this Morning with some coffee in about an hour! :ss


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'm curious what you think of the "cheap bastard". I'd smoke it just because of the name!


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I'm curious what you think of the "cheap bastard". I'd smoke it just because of the name!


there is a wine called Fat Bastard...would you drink that one because of the name?? :jaw:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> there is a wine called Fat Bastard...would you drink that one because of the name?? :jaw:


LOL. I think I have, but not because of the name :high5:


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> LOL. I think I have, but not because of the name :high5:


There are times when I should drink "Arrogant Bastard"...but then I remember that I have wine... :dunno:


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



barryowens said:


> 5 Guillermo Léon corona gordas
> 5 La Aurora 1495 robustos


That was a great deal on those, I almost pulled the trigger on them.

Enjoy


----------



## amsgpwarrior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5x PSD4's
5x Vegas Robaina Famosos
10x Partagas P2 Torps
5x Monte Pascoal Brazlian Puros
5x 13th Floor Robustos
5x San Cristobal de La Habana Hermaneres


----------



## essjayessone

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> There are times when I should drink "Arrogant Bastard"...but then I remember that I have wine... :dunno:


Man, I think Arrogant Bastard Ale would stand up great against a cigar!


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I'm curious what you think of the "cheap bastard". I'd smoke it just because of the name!


I Couldn't resist!...:lol: _What's in a name right??_ :lol: I'll puff it up today!...and post reviews this evening. :ss



primetime76 said:


> there is a wine called Fat Bastard...would you drink that one because of the name?? :jaw:


Well Since I am! (a Fat Bastard).......I did!..:nod:....And it's pretty good! :lol:

...:hmm:.......Maybe I'll find another bottle and pair it with .......The Cheap Bastard in me! :lol:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



essjayessone said:


> Man, I think Arrogant Bastard Ale would stand up great against a cigar!


Wonderful pairing with many cigars!


----------



## djangos

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I'm curious what you think of the "cheap bastard". I'd smoke it just because of the name!


+1 I would like to know too....... sweet name!


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Behike 52s, 54s and 56s. Not allowed to post pics yet.


----------



## titlowda

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got a few Dirty Rat's.


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



titlowda said:


> Just got a few Dirty Rat's.


I really like these...tasty little suckers.


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Dunhill 965 and a "limited" LGC Rabito de Cochino 3-pack.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> Dunhill 965 and a "limited" LGC Rabito de Cochino 3-pack.


Nice Andrew, one foot in each world!! :smile:


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> Nice Andrew, one foot in each world!! :smile:


Smart man!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> Smart man!


I'm scared to start down the pipe sloap Zach. It's not the baccy, there are a WHOLE LOT of quality pipes out there!
:jaw:


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> Nice Andrew, one foot in each world!! :smile:


I was just talking to Zach last night about how I needed more of the Dunhill 'baccy. It's a total coincidence that the B&M rang and said, "Hey, Dunhill is in!"

And I couldn't pass up the LGCs seeing as how they pulled them aside for me. Right now they're an event-only cigar, not sure if that size will be in full production later this year or not.



Zfog said:


> Smart man!


:wink:


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wootsauce!


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mikemets said:


> Behike 52s, 54s and 56s. Not allowed to post pics yet.


crap, sorry guys, won't let it happen again


----------



## Big John

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought a box of Tabak Dulce and a box of Arturo Fuante Curly Head Deluxe. I like comparing two different cigars as it brings out the best, and the worst, in each. Do any of you ever smoke several different smokes a day or do you stick with your favorites? Anyone able to find the dulce's outside of Chicago?


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Checked out a B&M I hadn't been to since I was BRAND new to smoking... I likey! The S&B were from Ekengland! Thanks brother!!

1-08 Liberty
2-10 Liberties
S&B
1- LG Small Batch #3
1- Tat Reserva SW
1- Tat Reserva J21
2- Ashton VSG Enchantments
1- Oliva V No. 4 (Pre-release)
1- Monte Cristo Desde 1935


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Erich................


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Daaaaaaamn Erich! Very nice!

@Justin, those look fantastic!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Erich................


I know... so much for stopping... I just couldn't resist when a friend said we need to stop by there.


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> @Justin, those look fantastic!


They smell amazing! Cannot wait to give one a test drive this Friday @ my local mini herf.


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thanks for the 2010 coffin Erich!! Can't wait!! :crazy:

Great pickup brother!!!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Poneill272 said:


> :crazy:


Self portrait?


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

You know it!!!:smoke2:


----------



## madirishman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

UPS just dropped of a fresh bundle of N3K's:smoke2:


----------



## REDROMMY

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped into the b&m for a few minutes for some juniors. Got a tin of Partagas Black Prontos, a flying pig, and a Brazilia Gol.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Tried out a new B&M today. I will not be trying out another, I've found my home away from home.

The goods:

Tatuaje Miami Unicos
Illusione ~2~
La Gloria Cubana Artesanos de Obelisco

Also, while we were there (out first ever visit), we were gifted a Quorum and a Fuente Rosado Gran Reserva (I think 58 ring) by some regulars.

Heck of a day, heck of a day.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just won a signed box of EP Carrillo short run delerios on the auctioneer for a decent price.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice Chris!!!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Had to reload:


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sweet pickups Ray Vick!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice Pickups Chris! I hope you didn't pay too much for it being signed!

Ray, go to bed.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Nice Pickups Chris! I hope you didn't pay too much for it being signed!
> 
> Ray, go to bed.


$30 less than unsigned. Feeling pretty good about this since I was shopping for a box already when I checked the auction site.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> $30 less than unsigned. Feeling pretty good about this since I was shopping for a box already when I checked the auction site.


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

All this type about _*Aged sticks!*_........The older the better!!..Right!?!? :smile:

Well,......I found some Old one's and bought the box!

Think I'd be a little scared to fire up a Stick Though! :laugh:

*They came with the Box!*


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow... how old are those? And how long have they been un-humidified?


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

san cristobals Cubana date stamp june 2007  not bad for $250 for 50 sticks


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Wow... how old are those? And how long have they been un-humidified?


:lol: I really have no idea!

They were probably in storage for a few years! :lol:


----------



## HectorL

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

RP Decade single at a local smoke shop. I dont plan on smoking it anytime soon though, probably let it rest for a few months...


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



68 Lotus said:


> :lol: I really have no idea!
> 
> They were probably in storage for a few years! :lol:


Seems like they are original release from 1865 :bounce:


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Nice Pickups Chris! I hope you didn't pay too much for it being signed!
> 
> Ray, come to bed, I am lonely!


ound:


----------



## Big John

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



r.j. zaps said:


> RP Decade single at a local smoke shop. I dont plan on smoking it anytime soon though, probably let it rest for a few months...


How do you decide which cigars to age and how long. Jonathan Drew explained his cigars should be smoked when purchased or within six months of purchase. I have found his suggestion was correct, at least with his cigars. What is your opinion?


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

:smile:


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

How are those Cheap Bastards Bob? I haven't even seen those girls online anywhere?


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice, those look pretty good, I would buy em just for the name.


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> How are those Cheap Bastards Bob? I haven't even seen those girls online anywhere?


Only had the one, and really enjoyed it!

At $5.75-$6.50? (Ca. prices!) I thought them worth a few more.....And maybe a couple to send out. :lol: :ss


----------



## tobaccoman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

They sell those cheap Bastards at my local In michigan.. 3.00 ea for the churchill.. Nothing great but certainly smokeable. Far better than anything from the gas station.


----------



## djangos

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tobaccoman said:


> They sell those cheap Bastards at my local In michigan.. 3.00 ea for the churchill.. Nothing great but certainly smokeable. Far better than anything from the gas station.


Where in Michigan are you from? Would like to get my hands on a few.....


----------



## Big John

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

As beautiful a picture as known to man: No painting in the Louvre looks as good as a filled humidor.


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

That is absolutely beautiful David!

here is my el cubano's from League City TX rolled by a Cuban....
btw way elcubanocigars.com 281-332-9096 bats, pipes, flowers, saxophone etc awesome people, does phone orders.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



68 Lotus said:


> :smile:


Well Bob, I see that you bought more cheap bastards! Love it!



Reino said:


> here is my el cubano's from League City TX rolled by a Cuban....
> btw way elcubanocigars.com 281-332-9096 bats, pipes, flowers, saxophone etc awesome people, does phone orders.


John, I expect a full review of the pipe with pictures. I can only imagine the burn on those.


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

He just rolled the pipes Tuesday so they will need some rest.
but here is Manny a few weeks ago at Mardi Gra.....the burn looks awesome.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

That's awesome!!!!!


----------



## Babaki

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

af 8-5-8
illusione 88


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hmm, it's like an internet meme, pipe shaped cigar smoked in a corn cob pipe!!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Reino said:


> He just rolled the pipes Tuesday so they will need some rest.
> but here is Manny a few weeks ago at Mardi Gra.....the burn looks awesome.


That is awesome :clap2:


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Viaje Tower 45ths


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Beautiful Shawn!


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

UPS brought this:








And USPS brought this:

































Pretty good Day!!!


----------



## d_day

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

:tu


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice Eric. Thanks again for the a b & c, cant wait to smoke them!


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



EricF said:


> UPS brought this:
> y good Day!!!


how are those edmundos? never heard of them outside of cubans
Price range?
medium mild full bodied?


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Matt those are shuckins signature cigar, I believe they are close to $100 per box now.


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Matt those are shuckins signature cigar, I believe they are close to $100 per box now.


how many to a box? anybody got any feedback on them?
they look nice?

Im always up for trying new stuff.

:smoke2:


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thought I needed some more Padron Anniversaries... I need Cigars Anonymous.


----------



## Captnstabn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice! Those look soo good.


----------



## astripp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Erich, if you need help with your addiction, I'm happy to relieve you of your burden from those tempting sticks!


----------



## skore129

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today I got a few sticks..

2 Room 101
2 El titan de Bronze
1 Illusione 888 slam
2 skull/Bones Mystery Sticks
3 Viaje Holiday Edition

wish had money for more.. sometimes is better quality than quantity..:laugh:


----------



## ShaunB

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today i picked up at the B&M

3 Flor De Oliva Natural Robustos
1 My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petit Robusto
1 Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Sun Grown Robusto
1 Arturo Fuente Exquisito Natural (No more maddys left)
1 Tatuaje Petit Tatuaje (to smoke there of course!)

Cheap haul but a happy haul.


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Illusione 68, 2 and HL Candela, LFD Double Ligero Maduro Chisel, and my "gotta grab one every time I'm at the B&M stick", an Anejo 46.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ShaunB said:


> Today i picked up at the B&M
> 
> 3 Flor De Oliva Natural Robustos
> 1 My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petit Robusto
> 1 Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Sun Grown Robusto
> 1 Arturo Fuente Exquisito Natural (No more maddys left)
> 1 Tatuaje Petit Tatuaje (to smoke there of course!)
> 
> Cheap haul but a happy haul.


I really like the Maduro FdO, have to try the natural...


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Thought I needed some more Padron Anniversaries... I need Cigars Anonymous.


Damn Erich, you don't fool around! I freaking stood in the damn B&M the other day starin' at that cigar (with a 29.95 tag per stick) for 10 minutes before walking over and picking up a $9.50 Tat Cojonu and getting out of there. :twitch:


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> Damn Erich, you don't fool around! I freaking stood in the damn B&M the other day starin' at that cigar (with a 29.95 tag per stick) for 10 minutes before walking over and picking up a $9.50 Tat Cojonu and getting out of there. :twitch:


I don't blame you... I needed one for a pass and one to smoke... After looking at it, I basically figured by getting the box, it was buy 7 get 1 free! I figured, why not!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> I don't blame you... I needed one for a pass and one to smoke... After looking at it, I basically figured by getting the box, it was buy 7 get 1 free! I figured, why not!


Hey, I can't take credit for the following quote, but I like it so I'm gonna repeat it:

"You could use the Padron 80 year Annivisario to get past St. Peter at the Pearly Gates!"

You can get get in and bring 6 others with you! ray:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Erich needs medication.


----------



## iMarc

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Mmmm....


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got home from work, brought this puppy with me.

Mmmm... tasty

But WAIT!?!?!!

AHA! I needed a sturdy storage container for my bike trip through the rain =/
My first Opus X(s)!
4 Robustos and one Fuente Fuente


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Benjamin....LOL! Love it!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice disguise!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'm sneaky like that...

Any thoughts on how long I should let these sit?


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Didn't they sit on the ride home? LOL. As long as they are at your preferred RH, go ahead and smoke one. Some like them fresh and others like them with a few years of age. Your preference will dictate what you like.


----------



## iMarc

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Who Killed Thursby? said:


> I'm sneaky like that...
> 
> Any thoughts on how long I should let these sit?


As long as you can stand it.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Looks like I'll be waiting until a nice warm day before I light one of those babies on fire!


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Droooool.

My B&Ms Opus shipment is coming in next week. Needless to say, I need to raid the piggy bank.


----------



## iMarc

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Looks like I'll be waiting until a nice warm day before I light one of those babies on fire!


Come on down... I'll trade you some of our local temps for an Opus.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



iMarc said:


> Come on down... I'll trade you some of our local temps for an Opus.
> 
> :mrgreen:


That's actually a fair trade... sure beats the howling wind and freezing rain!


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Thought I needed some more Padron Anniversaries... I need Cigars Anonymous.


This cigar was probably one of my top 3 favorites ever and still is
however i dont know if its just me but several of my peoples say the same thing when this maduro 80 came out it was amazing for about the first 6 months then something happened. it just hasnt been the same since. These maduros look great like the originals but all ive seen lately the wrappers are so light they look like naturals  
anybody smoked any of theses in the last year and had the same experience? did you order these online? where from ? like i said before these maduros look dark as hell like the originals. I would love to get more if they were like they were when they came out

:frusty:


----------



## djangos

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Just got home from work, brought this puppy with me.
> 
> Mmmm... tasty


Looks tasty enough to eat!! 
I have never had one, but soon......soon..... I need my next paycheck :mmph:


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Came home from the Erie Micro Brew Fest with a tin of FM on the Bayou, Brown Flake, a Santiago maduro robusto, and an Opus Petit Lancero.

A freshly rolled Santiago and another Petit Lancero didn't make it home.


----------



## ShaunB

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> Came home from the Erie Micro Brew Fest with a tin of FM on the Bayou, Brown Flake, a Santiago maduro robusto, and an Opus Petit Lancero.
> 
> A freshly rolled Santiago and another Petit Lancero didn't make it home.


How are those Santiago? I haven't heard much of them but what I have heard has been positive. Also, where are they available?


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ShaunB said:


> How are those Santiago? I haven't heard much of them but what I have heard has been positive. Also, where are they available?


I posted a short review in the "what are you smoking" thread which I'll repost here.

I was at an event where they were rolling fresh cigars in person (but they do have a website - santiagocigarfactory.com), so my review was of a cigar that was only 8-ish hours old. The robusto in my picture has been aged for a year.

Anyway -----

A robusto Santiago from Rochester, NY freshly rolled this morning. Tasty criollo wrapper and Dominican filler filled with savory baking spices, semi-sweet chocolate, sweet hay, a light mineral note and lots of fresh ground black pepper tastes... Plus tons of smoke! I had a few slight burn issues and the cigar suddenly went out around the midway point but that hasn't detracted from the cigar. Entering into the final third the spice has picked up.

I will add to that that the cigar had a very light, clean finish although I had a TON of milk chocolate flavor left in my nose/sinuses.


----------



## xobrian

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 5ers of Joya de Nicaragua Antono 1970
Box of 25 Pinar Del Rio Oscuro 2007
Herf A Dor x5 for my golf bag


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 GH vintage 2002
5 joya de nicaragua antano 1970 consul
5 sol cubano artisans

And from the local b&m.. They just got shipments
5 opus xXx
2 opus fuente..


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Recently picked these up...shop keeper said they had been hidden under some boxes for quite some time:


----------



## titlowda

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

box - liga 9 robusto
box - liga dirty rat
3 pk my father special (eo)
2 - anejo robusto
8 - opus petite lancero
1 - 08 opus charity
2 - padron 1926 no 2
2 - liga L40 (pr)
1 - liga dirty rat (pr)

:faint:


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



titlowda said:


> box - liga 9 robusto
> box - liga dirty rat
> 3 pk my father special (eo)
> 2 - anejo robusto
> 8 - opus petite lancero
> 1 - 08 opus charity
> 2 - padron 1926 no 2
> 2 - liga L40 (pr)
> 1 - liga dirty rat (pr)
> 
> :faint:


Nice haul...I like all of those.


----------



## BlackandGold508

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



titlowda said:


> box - liga 9 robusto
> box - liga dirty rat
> 3 pk my father special (eo)
> 2 - anejo robusto
> 8 - opus petite lancero
> 1 - 08 opus charity
> 2 - padron 1926 no 2
> 2 - liga L40 (pr)
> 1 - liga dirty rat (pr)
> 
> :faint:


What ? You couldnt of sent any Ligas in the trade ?? lol


----------



## titlowda

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got them but never know what might happen in that natural buy....


----------



## BlackandGold508

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



titlowda said:


> Just got them but never know what might happen in that natural buy....


Uh ohh !! lol. I am gonna look at that now, and let you know asap brutha. Thanks Dustin !


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



chewwy26 said:


> This cigar was probably one of my top 3 favorites ever and still is
> however i dont know if its just me but several of my peoples say the same thing when this maduro 80 came out it was amazing for about the first 6 months then something happened. it just hasnt been the same since. These maduros look great like the originals but all ive seen lately the wrappers are so light they look like naturals
> anybody smoked any of theses in the last year and had the same experience? did you order these online? where from ? like i said before these maduros look dark as hell like the originals. I would love to get more if they were like they were when they came out
> 
> :frusty:


Really? All I've seen have been dark as that. Actually I've been amazed by the consistency in color.


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BMack said:


> Really? All I've seen have been dark as that. Actually I've been amazed by the consistency in color.


where can i get them from ?

the ones they have here at corona are terrible


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Recently restocked Padrons, T52s, and Pigs and Rats:

* added 2 boxes of 40ths that didn't make the pic


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dude i hope some of that was old stock,if not you droped some heavy coin. It looks like over a grand



mikemets said:


> Recently restocked Padrons and T52s:
> 
> * added 2 boxes of 40ths that didn't make the pic


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> Dude i hope some of that was old stock,if not you droped some heavy coin. It looks like over a grand


These were new additions...my cigars go fast, as you can see in the pics already...have a lot of friends ;-)


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mikemets said:


> Recently restocked Padrons, T52s, and Pigs and Rats:
> 
> * added 2 boxes of 40ths that didn't make the pic


Mike, I am so in the wrong business here. I would love to be retired and have the collection you do! You gotta hook me up with a job at your old spot!:bounce:


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just made a deal, and have 6 boxes of the BHK 52s, and 4 boxes of the 56s on the way in a few weeks...now that will make a nice picture.


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



chewwy26 said:


> where can i get them from ?
> 
> the ones they have here at corona are terrible


Tampa man. I can think of three places depending on what specifically you want, probably four but I haven't been to Edwards... but being that they have a Padron LE(single shop), I'd say they should have you covered.


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

*After seeing all these Boxes and sampler pick ups..* :tsk:....

*I grabbed this one today while searching for a new Punch! *:smile:

*And here's the last stick that was in it!* :lol:

*Then after three B&M's looking for that Punch, And wound up with a sampler also!* :doh:


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BMack said:


> Tampa man. I can think of three places depending on what specifically you want, probably four but I haven't been to Edwards... but being that they have a Padron LE(single shop), I'd say they should have you covered.


ybor?

do any of these places have a website where i can order from?
Im wanting the 80th padron maduro the way they were when they came out


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Mike, the ligas look delicious in the pics!

Bob, wise ass.....LOL. (single opus in the box)


----------



## ShaunB

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mikemets said:


> Just made a deal, and have 6 boxes of the BHK 52s, and 4 boxes of the 56s on the way in a few weeks...now that will make a nice picture.


We need a modern day Robin Hood to take from the...Mike and give to...me. :hat:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I bought a Ladybug Pillow Pet @ JRs, does that count?


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Pack of Viaje Exclusivo Jar Release


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

that was a good one Bob! One in the Opi box!

Nice Veeral, glad you found some!


----------



## ShaunB

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> 5 Pack of Viaje Exclusivo Jar Release


Damn! All you guys and those beautiful Viaje. I keep hearing a lot of great things but I haven't even seen one in person before! I also haven't heard of the Exclusivo Jar Release. Any good?


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ShaunB said:


> Damn! All you guys and those beautiful Viaje. I keep hearing a lot of great things but I haven't even seen one in person before! I also haven't heard of the Exclusivo Jar Release. Any good?


Hey Shaun, the Jar Release was from early last year I believe. Very hard to be found. I really enjoy the flavor profile of the Exclusivo blend. Jar Release, Chiquito, Tower Cigars, Exclusivo Short and Double Edged Sword (DES) all share the blend.


----------



## gator_79

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just picked up 6 more AF Anejo 48's. I can't believe my B&M still has these around.
I picked up 2 AF Best Sellers also.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a few secret surprises for Dav0's MaW.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very cool Erich! BURY HIM!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Adding to my Lost City collection (No Dav0, these are not for you)


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Finally! Tatuaje The Face 5er has been added to the humidor!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some of you guys have been on a spending spree!!! (Erich.....)

Brian, nice pick up. Have you tried one of them yet?


----------



## MrSoprano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just picked up 5 opus x caronas


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

OK, I need to stop.

Just received a sampler from Cigars.com

2- Oliva Serie V Double Robustos
2- Padilla Miami Torpedo
2- Rocky Patel Decade Box Pressed 
2- Alec Bradley Tempus
2- Casa Magna Colorado
2- La Perla Habano Morado Black Pearl Torpedo


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Some of you guys have been on a spending spree!!! (Erich.....)
> 
> Brian, nice pick up. Have you tried one of them yet?


Negative. I haven't tried any of the Monster series, actually, I've only SEEN Dracs before in person... never The Face.

I'm excited! :banana:


----------



## ShaunB

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dangit guys, all really good pickups lately. I think I'll head home and smoke a Flor De Oliva and cry.

(say what you want, they are a GREAT smoke, and I swear the price makes em even better)


----------



## ShaunB

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BMack said:


> Negative. I haven't tried any of the Monster series, actually, I've only SEEN Dracs before in person... never The Face.
> 
> I'm excited! :banana:


You've got one up on me. I've never even seen em before!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Adding to my Lost City collection (No Dav0, these are not for you)


Erich, what is that black labeled Tat?


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



sdlaird said:


> OK, I need to stop.
> 
> Just received a sampler from Cigars.com
> 
> 2- Oliva Serie V Double Robustos
> 2- Padilla Miami Torpedo
> 2- Rocky Patel Decade Box Pressed
> 2- Alec Bradley Tempus
> 2- Casa Magna Colorado
> 2- La Perla Habano Morado Black Pearl Torpedo


Nice pickups Scott! I enjoy the Padilla Miami sticks.

BTW, now that you've found Puff, you have greatly reduced your chances of a clean "stop". Best you can hope for is a "delay". :|


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Picked up a few secret surprises for Dav0's MaW.





Rock31 said:


> Very cool Erich! BURY HIM!


MOMMY Erich & Ray-Ray are gonna hurt me! :sad:


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> Erich, what is that black labeled Tat?


It's a Tatuaje Black Tubo, without the tube


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> It's a Tatuaje Black Tubo, without the tube


Never saw one out of the tube, well, never in my short time even knowing about Tatuaje.  Man I'm such a noob! :banplease:


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> Nice pickups Scott! I enjoy the Padilla Miami sticks.
> 
> BTW, now that you've found Puff, you have greatly reduced your chances of a clean "stop". Best you can hope for is a "delay". :|


I guess...:hmm:

I have a few miami's in a Toro, I believe from a Padilla sampler I just received last week, and everybody says that they love them. I am looking forward to sparking one up in a few weeks. Will be hard to wait.

I have had the Serie V before and know that they are good. Same for the Decade.

Thoughts on the AB Tempus, Morado Black Pearl and the Casa Magna (This looks like a man's cigar by the way. I am not that into big ring guage per se, but grrrrrrrrr)


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I like the Tempus and the Casa Magna.


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> I like the Tempus and the Casa Magna.


 Not a bad haul, it seems then for just of $4 per stick on average. A hell of a lot better than what I would pay at the local B&M.


----------



## dubels

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> Never saw one out of the tube, well, never in my short time even knowing about Tatuaje.  Man I'm such a noob! :banplease:


The original Blacks came in a jar, and then they came in plastic sleeves, it is just the newest release that came in tubes. I still haven't smoked one yet. I have both a tubo and a non tubo waiting.

Scott: Tempus and Casa Magna are good choices. I still have a few Tempus resting from 2009 I think you inspired me to revisit them tonight. Thanks.


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ShaunB said:


> Dangit guys, all really good pickups lately. I think I'll head home and smoke a Flor De Oliva and cry.
> 
> (say what you want, they are a GREAT smoke, and I swear the price makes em even better)


I do agree and i smoke a lotta high end stuff but they r a good smoke and for the price whoa


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Incoming, 1 box each:

Trinidad Short Robustos LE
Ramon Allones Specially Selected
Bolivar Gold Medals
Bolivar Belicoso
H. Upmann #2
San Cristobal LCH
Vegas Robiana Unicos
Montecristo Edmundo

BHKs
6 boxes 52s
3 boxes 54s
1 box 56s


----------



## APBTMarcel

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mikemets said:


> Incoming, 1 box each:
> 
> Trinidad Short Robustos LE
> Ramon Allones Specially Selected
> Bolivar Gold Medals
> Bolivar Belicoso
> H. Upmann #2
> San Cristobal LCH
> Vegas Robiana Unicos
> Montecristo Edmundo
> 
> BHKs
> 6 boxes 52s
> 3 boxes 54s
> 1 box 56s


I'll send you a PM so you can send me a sampler of all of those asap. Since you can buy all those boxes!!! I think you can spare me a sampler.......... Lol jk, those are some great buys.


----------



## ShaunB

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mikemets said:


> Incoming, 1 box each:
> 
> Trinidad Short Robustos LE
> Ramon Allones Specially Selected
> Bolivar Gold Medals
> Bolivar Belicoso
> H. Upmann #2
> San Cristobal LCH
> Vegas Robiana Unicos
> Montecristo Edmundo
> 
> BHKs
> 6 boxes 52s
> 3 boxes 54s
> 1 box 56s


Mike...you're an ahole. :mmph:


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Snagged four 5-packs of Gurkha's Grand Age from CigarBid; box of La Perla Morado toros and a box of Cifuentes Partagas Dicembre from CI....

The Cameroon craziness continues!

Happy puffin'
PG


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ShaunB said:


> Mike...you're an ahole. :mmph:


sorry


----------



## astripp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dag Mike, dropping six grand in a day on smokes, and I thought I spent too much on cigars...


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



astripp said:


> Dag Mike, dropping six grand in a day on smokes, and I thought I spent too much on cigars...


Didn't add it up. Purpose isn't to spend as much as you can, but to buy what you like, and to have plenty for your friends.


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mikemets said:


> Didn't add it up. Purpose isn't to spend as much as you can, but to buy what you like, and to have plenty for your friends.


Mike you sound like a really great guy. You're friends are lucky to have you!:rockon:


----------



## fishkilla

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



fivespdcat said:


> Mike you sound like a really great guy. You're friends are lucky to have you!:rockon:


 Hell yeah sign me up bro. I want to hang with you. I only wish I could get up in that area even for a week.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mikemets said:


> Incoming, 1 box each:
> 
> Trinidad Short Robustos LE
> Ramon Allones Specially Selected
> Bolivar Gold Medals
> Bolivar Belicoso
> H. Upmann #2
> San Cristobal LCH
> Vegas Robiana Unicos
> Montecristo Edmundo
> 
> BHKs
> 6 boxes 52s
> 3 boxes 54s
> 1 box 56s


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


>


:horn::horn::horn:


----------



## titlowda

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Let me help then.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



titlowda said:


> Let me help then.


That's what I'm talking about! Nice my man!


----------



## titlowda

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Time to hide the bank statements..... Inbound

Opus X Petite Lancero
Anjeo 48
Anjeo 50
Anjeo 55
Liga privada flying pig 
Opus x lost city
2009 Fuente charity 
2010 Fuente charity 
Opus x shark
Opus x love affair
Opus x power ranger
Opus x super belicoso 
Opus x #4 
My father 2010 LE
My father 2011 LE


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



titlowda said:


> Time to hide the bank statements..... Inbound
> 
> Opus X Petite Lancero
> Anjeo 48
> Anjeo 50
> Anjeo 55
> Liga privada flying pig
> Opus x lost city
> 2009 Fuente charity
> 2010 Fuente charity
> Opus x shark
> Opus x love affair
> Opus x power ranger
> Opus x super belicoso
> Opus x #4
> My father 2010 LE
> My father 2011 LE


Hey Dustin, the LP #9 Toro's discussed in your "age or mold" thread seems to be in the picture, but not in hte list. Did you go yea or nay on them? I thought it looked like plume, but I'm by no means an authority. Just curious.

Either way, a very nice purchase! :mrgreen:


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 LP Dirty Rats
2 Opus Sharks
2 Opus Belicoso
2 My Father LE

Pictures upon delivery (should be Thursday)!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Big Tex

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box Avo 85th birthday perfectos.. Happy Birthday Avo!


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Big Tex said:


> 1 box Avo 85th birthday perfectos.. Happy Birthday Avo!


I just recently had one of those...very nice cigar, enjoy.


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



titlowda said:


> Time to hide the bank statements..... Inbound
> 
> Opus X Petite Lancero
> Anjeo 48
> Anjeo 50
> Anjeo 55
> Liga privada flying pig
> Opus x lost city
> 2009 Fuente charity
> 2010 Fuente charity
> Opus x shark
> Opus x love affair
> Opus x power ranger
> Opus x super belicoso
> Opus x #4
> My father 2010 LE
> My father 2011 LE


Superb taste, enjoy!


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


>


How do you take pics of something that's incoming? Fill me in please.


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

are the behike really worth it ?

30- 60 dollars a stick right?

im just saying seems very very high


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



chewwy26 said:


> are the behike really worth it ?
> 
> 30- 60 dollars a stick right?
> 
> im just saying seems very very high


They will be to some, and not to most.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mikemets said:


> How do you take pics of something that's incoming? Fill me in please.


Mike, what I have done in the past is post the list of what I had ordered (as you did), then as each item arrives, take and post the picture in a quote of the original post with your list. Edit the quoted list it so that it just shows the item(s) in the picture. I'm going to assume that your retailer will probably ship seperately to avoid any issues in transit.

That's how I would approach it. :mrgreen:


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



chewwy26 said:


> are the behike really worth it ?
> 
> 30- 60 dollars a stick right?
> 
> im just saying seems very very high


The way I look at it Matt, it's a "decadence" thing.

I mean, what could be better than sitting in the lounge of the high rollers section in a casino sipping Johnny Blue, smoking a Behike and enjoying some Beluga caviar. These things are normally beyond reach, but when they are attainable, it's a matter of self indulgence.

All cigars, even the $1 brands, are in some part a self indulgence.

That's my take anyway.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> The way I look at it Matt, it's a "decadence" thing.
> 
> I mean, what could be better than sitting in the lounge of the high rollers section in a casino sipping Johnny Blue, smoking a Behike and enjoying some Beluga caviar. These things are normally beyond reach, but when they are attainable, it's a matter of self indulgence.
> 
> All cigars, even the $1 brands, are in some part a self indulgence.
> 
> That's my take anyway.


Just as a matter of record, I do not drink (medical reasons) and do not like fish eggs! As for the Behike & casinos, both are on my list of "any chance I get".


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dubels said:


> The original Blacks came in a jar, and then they came in plastic sleeves, it is just the newest release that came in tubes. I still haven't smoked one yet. I have both a tubo and a non tubo waiting.
> 
> Scott: Tempus and Casa Magna are good choices. I still have a few Tempus resting from 2009 I think you inspired me to revisit them tonight. Thanks.


How was your Tempus last night??? Curious.


----------



## Jeff989

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of 25 Pinar Del Rio 2007 Habano 35.00
20 Gran Habano Robusto 32.40
10 pack of Oliva G maduro 23.40
5'er of Padilla Hybrid $5.00
5'er of cu-avana intenso 11.00
5'er of Cain Habano 15.00
5'er G.A.R. 9.00

I think i made i pretty dang good haul at an average of 1.75 a stick! :biggrin1:

The devil site got the best of me.. i planned on buying HALF that amount of cigars :doh:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Jeff989 said:


> Box of 25 Pinar Del Rio 2007 Habano 35.00
> 20 Gran Habano Robusto 32.40
> 10 pack of Oliva G maduro 23.40
> 5'er of Padilla Hybrid $5.00
> 5'er of cu-avana intenso 11.00
> 5'er of Cain Habano 15.00
> 5'er G.A.R. 9.00
> 
> I think i made i pretty dang good haul at an average of 1.75 a stick! :biggrin1:
> 
> The devil site got the best of me.. i planned on buying HALF that amount of cigars :doh:


How many times have I seen this when we're talking about Cbid? You did make out pretty good, so no worries!


----------



## Jeff989

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Haha probably more times then anyone can count! oh well, gotta live a little sometime right?


----------



## seanboii

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I put an order in yesterday for my 2nd and 3rd boxes, Nub Cameroon 460s and Hemingway Short Stories - now it's time to hurry up and wait!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

You will enjoy the Short Stories


----------



## piperdown

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Oliva connecticut reserve lonsdale
2 8 packs of "eight angry corona's" that consist of:
1 - Ave Maria Corona 
1 - Diesel Corona 
1 - Diesel Unlimited Corona 
1 - La Herencia Cubana Corona 
1 - La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Corona 
1 - Man O' War Corona 
1 - Man O' War Ruination Corona 
1 - Man O' War Virtue Corona


----------



## titlowda

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dav0, those pictures are from a large collection that I purchased recently. It is from a family friend that has a small walk in at his house. He decided to reduce his inventory quite a bit and the prices were hard to beat.

The "age or mold" box is still at the cigar shop. I called back and asked them to wipe one off and put it at room temp and a higher humidity to see if it is mold. If it is it should regrow quick, if not they are mine. I like LP9's and if they are getting scarce then I am going to cooler at least three boxes.



dav0 said:


> Hey Dustin, the LP #9 Toro's discussed in your "age or mold" thread seems to be in the picture, but not in hte list. Did you go yea or nay on them? I thought it looked like plume, but I'm by no means an authority. Just curious.
> 
> Either way, a very nice purchase! :mrgreen:


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



titlowda said:


> Dav0, those pictures are from a large collection that I purchased recently. It is from a family friend that has a small walk in at his house. He decided to reduce his inventory quite a bit and the prices were hard to beat.
> 
> The "age or mold" box is still at the cigar shop. I called back and asked them to wipe one off and put it at room temp and a higher humidity to see if it is mold. If it is it should regrow quick, if not they are mine. I like LP9's and if they are getting scarce then I am going to cooler at least three boxes.


hehe box split? :evil: Like the 9's better than the T52s


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just secured myself some Viajes:

Petite Robusto Holiday Blend - 1 box
Skull and Bones WMD - 10 singles
Viaje WLP Candela (St Patricks Day) - 10 singles


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> Just secured myself some Viajes:
> 
> Petite Robusto Holiday Blend - 1 box
> Skull and Bones WMD - 10 singles
> Viaje WLP Candela (St Patricks Day) - 10 singles


Had one of the Holiday Blend the past Sunday, very nice and will only get better. Should be one hellava stick by mid summer! 

The Candela is the first of that wrapper type I've tried, definately puts a different taste on the Viaje, in a good way.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> Had one of the Holiday Blend the past Sunday, very nice and will only get better. Should be one hellava stick by mid summer!
> 
> The Candela is the first of that wrapper type I've tried, definately puts a different taste on the Viaje, in a good way.


Thanks. Good to know about the hoiday blend and candela.

I had a s&b from 2 5ers (MWD and MOAB) I got when they were released. After having the one I decided to go for the other 10 and let them rest for a bit.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Gotta smoke em all!!!!!!


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

LOL Veeral. Oh trust me, they will be smoked and enjoyed to the nub. Just in due time.

Now its time to attempt the almost impossible: Try to locate some black label S&B for comparison.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

All my Viaje (save for the Towers) going through my new "process" - I hope they survive, poor babies! :sorry:

In bagging them all up, I did find an extra Satori Nirvana (I thought I only had two left) and some Viaje I purchased at a B&M that I don't know what they are. They have a gold band on the foot - Veeral?


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> All my Viaje (save for the Towers) going through my new "process" - I hope they survive, poor babies! :sorry:
> 
> In bagging them all up, I did find an extra Satori Nirvana (I thought I only had two left) and some Viaje I purchased at a B&M that I don't know what they are. They have a gold band on the foot - Veeral?


Oro core line. They are great!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> Oro core line. They are great!


Cool, they come out of the freezer on Thursday, I've got a robusto and a torp. Think I will sacrafice the robbie to the flame! :mad2:


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










2011 My Fathers came in! And Power Rangers from the new shipment!

And tomorrow I'll be stopping back to pick up five Opus Double Coronas, too!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> 2011 My Fathers came in! And Power Rangers!
> 
> And tomorrow I'll be stopping back to pick up five Opus Double Coronas, too!


Very Nice!!!


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> 01 My Fathers?:faint2:


I fixed it already, ya weirdo.

Edit: if we keep editing these two posts, nobody's going to know what we're talking about.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

LMAO. Glad I read both original posts. Good times.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> 2011 My Fathers came in! And Power Rangers from the new shipment!
> 
> And tomorrow I'll be stopping back to pick up five Opus Double Coronas, too!


Those My Fathers look AWESOME! :clap2: Nice pickup Andrew!


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> Those My Fathers look AWESOME! :clap2: Nice pickup Andrew!


My only issue with them is there's nothing (that I can see) that distinguishes them from the 2010s.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Same cigar, just a new date.

j/k


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> My only issue with them is there's nothing (that I can see) that distinguishes them from the 2010s.


This doesn't help until you remove the band, but on the second band from the 2010s, it tells you how many were made. (24000, on the inside of the band). I haven't seen a 2011 up close to help w apperanc differences.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> I fixed it already, ya weirdo.
> 
> Edit: if we keep editing these two posts, nobody's going to know what we're talking about.


True! :beerchug:


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> True! :beerchug:


 What are you guys talking about??? out:


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> What are you guys talking about??? out:


See Erich, I told you this would happen!


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> This doesn't help until you remove the band, but on the second band from the 2010s, it tells you how many were made. (24000, on the inside of the band). I haven't seen a 2011 up close to help w apperanc differences.


I only picked up one of last years' release and I haven't smoked it yet, so that's good to know. I don't suppose you have a bead on another 2010 that I could weasel my way into, do you?

And, I spoke too soon - the second band last year said "HAND MADE by PG & JG" and this year it says "BY MASTER BLENDER Jamie Garcia".


----------



## WyldKnyght

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just received 50 Petit Corona from Loren Gomez, they look great, I can't wait until they've rested a bit to try them.
:whoo:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Enjoy Craig, let us know what you think!


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



WyldKnyght said:


> I can't wait until they've rested a bit to try them.


aren't those the ones have have been aging for 30 years??? If so, do they really need to "rest"?


----------



## WyldKnyght

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



E Dogg said:


> aren't those the ones have have been aging for 30 years??? If so, do they really need to "rest"?


I thought after a shipment they should rest for a bit to balance the Rh??

I also saw something about freezing them as well???


----------



## essjayessone

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just nicked a box of Coppo Dominicano Toro Grandes from Inter-America! Will update with photos when they come in! Thanks Loren!


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



WyldKnyght said:


> I thought after a shipment they should rest for a bit to balance the Rh??


:thumb: gotcha.... you should go ahead and try one now and see if resting helps any....


----------



## Oldmso54

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



WyldKnyght said:


> Just received 50 Petit Corona from Loren Gomez, they look great, I can't wait until they've rested a bit to try them.
> :whoo:


Looks like more than just the PC's there - what was in the boxes??


----------



## WyldKnyght

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



E Dogg said:


> :thumb: gotcha.... you should go ahead and try one now and see if resting helps any....


But it's snowing and it's cold, maybe tomorrow if it warms up LOL


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Incoming:

6 LFD Salamone Maduros
8 ESG 23 yrs.
5 Illusionne mj12s
5 Tatujae Cojonu 2003
1 Padron 46th
3 Avo Campanero LE 2009


----------



## Goodkat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got my shipment from Jack Schwartz:
5 LFD Coronado Maduro
1 LFD Cabinet Maduro
1 Litto Gomez LG Diez
1 Fuente WOAM
1 Padron 1926 Natural
1 God of Fire Don Carlos 2008
1 San Cristobal XXL
1 JDN Antano Dark Corojo

I can't wait to try them, though I must say they all smell very strongly of cigar smoke...


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I box Man O' War Puro Authentico Corona
20 San Cristobal Clasico (robusto)
5 Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Goodkat said:


> Just got my shipment from Jack Schwartz:
> 5 LFD Coronado Maduro
> 1 LFD Cabinet Maduro
> 1 Litto Gomez LG Diez
> 1 Fuente WOAM
> 1 Padron 1926 Natural
> 1 God of Fire Don Carlos 2008
> 1 San Cristobal XXL
> 1 JDN Antano Dark Corojo
> 
> I can't wait to try them, though I must say they all smell very strongly of cigar smoke...


Quite the pickup Camaron! Which one are you going to smoke first?



lukesparksoff said:


> I box Man O' War Puro Authentico Corona
> 20 San Cristobal Clasico (robusto)
> 5 Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles


How's the pricing on the MOW Authenticos? I've been debating whether to pick up a box


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Pickup of their recent release:

5 - Perfecxion No. 5
1 - Tin of 3 Reserva D'Chateau

Time for a nice long nap my little children. See you in a couple years.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Quite the pickup Camaron! Which one are you going to smoke first?
> 
> How's the pricing on the MOW Authenticos? I've been debating whether to pick up a box


$5 a stick $50 a box


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> 1 - Tin of 3 Reserva D'Chateau
> 
> Time for a nice long nap my little children. See you in a couple years.


Congrats on the tin...my favorite Xs.


----------



## ShaunB

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mikemets said:


> Incoming:
> 
> 6 LFD Salamone Maduros
> 8 ESG 23 yrs.
> 5 Illusionne mj12s
> 5 Tatujae Cojonu 2003
> 1 Padron 46th
> 3 Avo Campanero LE 2009


...damnit Mike.


----------



## titlowda

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Flying Pig No9


----------



## Oldmso54

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> I box Man O' War Puro Authentico Corona
> 20 San Cristobal Clasico (robusto)
> 5 Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles


yum, yum, yum - I think we share the same taste in cigars! :clap2:


----------



## Oldmso54

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> Pickup of their recent release:
> 
> 5 - Perfecxion No. 5
> 1 - Tin of 3 Reserva D'Chateau
> 
> Time for a nice long nap my little children. See you in a couple years.


WOW!  Very, very nice - you definitely must be a very patient person to put those babies down for a long nap. I think I'd have to be medicated... :ballchain:


----------



## powerman659

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice Matt 
That will be worth it in the end =)


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ShaunB said:


> ...damnit Mike.


blame free time, prices too good to resist, and cigarbid


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> Pickup of their recent release:
> 
> 5 - Perfecxion No. 5
> 1 - Tin of 3 Reserva D'Chateau
> 
> Time for a nice long nap my little children. See you in a couple years.


Damn you've got will power!


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

No, my will power sucks. I just have some that have a couple years on them already. That and with so many other types of cigars to try, I'm sure I'll find a way to pass the time. :smoke2:


----------



## Goodkat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Quite the pickup Camaron! Which one are you going to smoke first?


Leaning toward the Coronado maduro since I got 5 of them, but even that will be at least a month away.


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> I box Man O' War Puro Authentico Corona
> 20 San Cristobal Clasico (robusto)
> 5 Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles


I grabbed two of the boxes of the MOW Puro Authentico a couple weeks ago. I put one stick directly into my prep-box for a week and smoked it the other day.

This cigar reminded me of a cross between the original MOW and the Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial. Lots of woody, toasty smoke with distinct chocolate undertones. The presentation is pretty cool too... Sliding box, packed in picadillo (rough cut tobacco) and bound with a burlap band...

I think these will age well too... I would put these into the "worth a try" category, more so given the reasonable pricing. And I love coronas!

Good smokin'
PG


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A little bit of Sultan Twang...can't wait to try 'em!


----------



## titlowda

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PadillaGuy said:


> I grabbed two of the boxes of the MOW Puro Authentico a couple weeks ago. I put one stick directly into my prep-box for a week and smoked it the other day.
> 
> This cigar reminded me of a cross between the original MOW and the Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial. Lots of woody, toasty smoke with distinct chocolate undertones. The presentation is pretty cool too... Sliding box, packed in picadillo (rough cut tobacco) and bound with a burlap band...
> 
> I think these will age well too... I would put these into the "worth a try" category, more so given the reasonable pricing. And I love coronas!
> 
> Good smokin'
> PG


Good to hear. I have a box inbound tomorrow.


----------



## dr.dirty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nothing special but I just picked up

5 PK of COHIBA CAMEROON LONSDALE GRANDE

Nothing special but I really enjoy them.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dr.dirty said:


> Nothing special but I just picked up
> 
> 5 PK of COHIBA CAMEROON LONSDALE GRANDE
> 
> Nothing special but I really enjoy them.


Thats all that counts brother! Enjoy them. :razz:


----------



## PufPufPass

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 LG Small Batch #3
1 AF OpusX Double Corona (5yr aged)
1 AF OpusX Reserva de Chateau fresh
5 Sancho Panza brown label Toros
5 JDN Anatano Grand Consules
5 Camacho Tripple Maduros petit Robustos
2 AF 858 SG
1 AF 858 Rosado
1 My Father #1
1 Casa Fernandez Arsenio Robusto
1 My father LB 1922 Gran Robusto


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

ok here goes 
I recently purchased 2 boxes of coronado maduros yummy yummy
1 box padron 46th anniversaries
1 box of LG small batch #3 yes 105 cigars but they are so so good
1 box of avo campeneros
2 boxes of San Cristobal De LA Habana date stamp june 2007 WAHOO
1 box PG gourmet series 2 roll date 1999
and was gifted a box of cohiba siglo 3s

This was all purchased in the last 30-45 days

Thats all i can remember but probly left out a box or 2

currently awaiting Arrival

1* Brick House (Nicaragua) Robusto*1* Box of E.P. Carrillo New Wave Connecticut Edition Stellas* 1 *PUNCH RARE COROJO 10th ANNIVERSARY 10th Anniversary*1*PG Symphony 20 (Dominican Republic) Connoisseur*1*PAUL GARMIRIAN RESERVA EXCLUSIVA (Dominican Republic) Belicosos (N)*

:rockon:


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PufPufPass said:


> 1 LG Small Batch #3
> 1 AF OpusX Double Corona (5yr aged)
> 1 AF OpusX Reserva de Chateau fresh
> 5 Sancho Panza brown label Toros
> 5 JDN Anatano Grand Consules
> 5 Camacho Tripple Maduros petit Robustos
> 2 AF 858 SG
> 1 AF 858 Rosado
> 1 My Father #1
> 1 Casa Fernandez Arsenio Robusto
> 1 My father LB 1922 Gran Robusto


nice catch man great selection there 
love everything on your list


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Oldmso54 said:


> WOW!  Very, very nice - you definitely must be a very patient person to put those babies down for a long nap. I think I'd have to be medicated... :ballchain:


im not a fan of smokn opus x rite out of the box 
I have several that im smoking now from 08 and they r so much betr with 2-4 years on them. IMO outa the box a little harsh not spice. but once they have a couple years man o man are they smoothed out and extremely tasty


----------



## apoplectic

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got two CAO La Traviata Maduro Robustos today, smoked one there and I'm going to let the other hang out in my humi for a while (It was alright, didn't hate it, but it definately wasn't my favorite). Thought about grabbing two Partagas Blacks as well, but I'm a bit strapped for cash right now, so maybe next time.


----------



## PufPufPass

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



chewwy26 said:


> nice catch man great selection there
> love everything on your list


thanks bud! aged opusx and 858 SG are my favorites, LG small batch #3 I heard is fenominal, can't wait to try, need an ocasion. My daughter will turn 1yr this month, so I have 3 year aged Cohiba Espi that Jenady Bombed me some times ago and is my best cigar in humi.


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PufPufPass said:


> thanks bud! aged opusx and 858 SG are my favorites, LG small batch #3 I heard is fenominal, can't wait to try, need an ocasion. My daughter will turn 1yr this month, so I have 3 year aged Cohiba Espi that Jenady Bombed me some times ago and is my best cigar in humi.


got a box of 858 from 08 and they are great even though i usually dont age milder stiks for very long thay r xcelent

u will love that LG #3 its the best stick ive smoked as far as complexity since the 80th padron maduro when they first came out ( not same now) IMO

That 3 YO espi should be amazing

i was gifted a box of those back in oct 2010 and they were bought in cuba but proved to be fake. still gona age them for 3-5 years and smoke em cause they are ok but def not an esp 
but they were free so what the hell and the thought was what counted


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



chewwy26 said:


> got a box of 858 from 08 and they are great even though i usually dont age milder stiks for very long thay r xcelent
> 
> u will love that LG #3 its the best stick ive smoked as far as complexity since the 80th padron maduro when they first came out ( not same now) IMO
> 
> That 3 YO espi should be amazing
> 
> i was gifted a box of those back in oct 2010 and they were bought in cuba but proved to be fake. still gona age them for 3-5 years and smoke em cause they are ok but def not an esp
> but they were free so what the hell and the thought was what counted


What tipped you that they were fakes Matt?


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Famous Nic 3000!


----------



## Mayne Street

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Famous Nic 3000!


Every time I check for them, they always seem to be on backorder. I'll have to check Famous for them unless you bought everything that was available.


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> What tipped you that they were fakes Matt?


oh let me count the ways

The indian head or whatevr it is thats burned into the box is not as deep as usuall , the leaflet inside was off as far as color the band had some flaws no date stamp on the bottom etc etc

it looked legit to the normal person though it did have the habano stamped on bottom just no date and the indian head and habanos engraved in the wood but just not deep enough it even had a halogram sticker to help make it look legit. they did good but still had flaws


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nothing the past few days.....


----------



## bboz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a 5 pack of opus x power rangers. Now I can smoke the ones Ive had in there for 4 months.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



chewwy26 said:


> oh let me count the ways
> 
> The indian head or whatevr it is thats burned into the box is not as deep as usuall , the leaflet inside was off as far as color the band had some flaws no date stamp on the bottom etc etc
> 
> it looked legit to the normal person though it did have the habano stamped on bottom just no date and the indian head and habanos engraved in the wood but just not deep enough it even had a halogram sticker to help make it look legit. they did good but still had flaws


Interesting Matt - not much exposure to the CC Cohiba line - always felt that they were the cliche and didn't live up to the hype.

Of course now the Behike is all the rage.

I did try some Magico's, but they were loose sticks from an auction. Bummer about your box though.


----------



## Bunner

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just bought a couple CAO gold marduros and a box of rocky patel decade torpedos. mmmmmm.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My short run Delerios showed up today. Signed by the man himself. Nothing like cracking open a new box.


----------



## dr.dirty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just had some Gurka European's show up. I haven't tried them I got a killer deal at Thompson's (I know I know Im still learning). We will see how they are.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Because of you guys, I need another humidor!


----------



## bc8436

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a few OpusX Power Rangers at the local B&M.


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some Opus X Lost City ... never tried them.


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those EP's look awesome!


----------



## xobrian

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dr.dirty said:


> Just had some Gurka European's show up. I haven't tried them I got a killer deal at Thompson's (I know I know Im still learning). We will see how they are.


I had a couple of the European selections and thought they were pretty good, hope you enjoy them


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

4 LFD Digger.
Probably pick up a couple more to let rest awhile.. they look tastey!


----------



## xobrian

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles


----------



## Tman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought a box of Padron 3000 Maddies to share it for my friend's bachelor party.


----------



## ShaunB

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> My short run Delerios showed up today. Signed by the man himself. Nothing like cracking open a new box.


Chris, what camera are you using for those pictures? The colors of those bands really pop.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ShaunB said:


> Chris, what camera are you using for those pictures? The colors of those bands really pop.


Agreed on the pics! Chris those look Amazing! I'm a fan of EP's work.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ShaunB said:


> Chris, what camera are you using for those pictures? The colors of those bands really pop.


Oh the importance of lighting. I will say the E.P. Carrillo bands in general are a bit more photo-friendly for whatever reason.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ShaunB said:


> Chris, what camera are you using for those pictures? The colors of those bands really pop.


iphone, followed by a quick sizing, sharpening & curves move in photoshop.

The lighting was natural light outdoors at dusk, no flash. Had to drop the midtone about 10 points on the curve to open the pics up a bit


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Because of you guys, I need another humidor!


Hey, we'll only accept blame on the cigars, not storage for them! :rant:


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> My short run Delerios showed up today. Signed by the man himself. Nothing like cracking open a new box.


Chris, I could go for a Short Run ......... like 5 yards! :drum:


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I really must stop this...

Stopped in one of my favorite B&M's last night, just to get out of the
garage for a bit. Picked up two each Oliva G Special G and Robusto.
The shop keep and I were discussing Cameroon wrappers 
(my current interest) and he recommended the new Guillermo Leon line so I grabbed
two coronas also (he bought one of them for me... nice). Then, against every instinct to stop, I grabbed the last
10 Anejo No. 77's they had, with the box. (Don't tell my wife!)

Also on order:
From Mike's 1 box La Caoba Extra w/ a free Montecristo scissors (yard 'gars, but a nice cutter).
And, from CI 1 box La Perla Habana Morado (yes, Cameroon wrappers!) and 1 box Partagas Cifuentes Diciembre.

I have a box of the 2005 Cifuentes and they are aging very nicely, hope the new ones do too!

And, as if this wasn't enough, I have a bead on two tower humidors I found for sale locally. It'll be $1500 for the pair, but I am totally, TOTALLY, out of room!

I'll post pics when everything has arrived and is in place... I'm tweeked!

Consider this an open invitation for 'gars to anyone that can travel to West Bend, WI.... Sticks are on me!

Good smokin' all!
PG


----------



## dubels

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tman said:


> Bought a box of Padron 3000 Maddies to share it for my friend's bachelor party.


MMM good choice! That reminds me... :nono: must resist.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Did a little work for a friend and earned $20 bucks...So I got a 5-pack off cigarbid, the "Devil's Weed Queen Bess (churchill)". Never tried them but for $7.00 bucks I cannot complain.


----------



## max gas

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'm going to stop at a B&M after work the boasts the largest humidor I the country, 2300+ sq. ft. Being a noob, I have nothing specific in mind. I'm probably going to grab a few different sticks to get some variety in my humi and see what I like . Any suggestions?


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

La Aurora Preferidos Tubos 'Treasure Box'


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



max gas said:


> I'm going to stop at a B&M after work the boasts the largest humidor I the country, 2300+ sq. ft. Being a noob, I have nothing specific in mind. I'm probably going to grab a few different sticks to get some variety in my humi and see what I like . Any suggestions?


Ask them if there are any cigars from Nicargua that haven't sold well, and have been sitting on the shelf for a long time. Big old place like that is bound to have so gold waiting to be mined.


----------



## Blacklog_angler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Made a trip to the B&M to get some Opus double coronas as shown on the website but they were all gone by the time I got there. Somewhat of a bummer so had to make up somehow. Figured I would post a pic since I have the camera out to take some pictures of the new cabinet.


----------



## SHOE

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Last purchase - ASHTON VSG!

Hello strangers!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



SHOE said:


> Last purchase - ASHTON VSG!
> 
> Hello strangers!


I awoke you from your crypt! Hello.:hat:


----------



## NTA_Ben

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My last purchase was a box of Liga Privada T52 Flying Pigs


----------



## SHOE

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Sherlockholms said:


> I awoke you from your crypt! Hello.:hat:


Indeed.

IT'S ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!! eep: :woohoo:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those short runs are great! Enjoy Chris.


----------



## Cromag

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got a bundle of Devils Weed, a bundle of ESV seconds, and two bundles of those Gomez sticks. Oh and the 3 cigars for $1 deal, can't wait for those.. Man someone needs put a warning sign at the top of this slope, I'm pretty sure I'm sliding down it pretty quickly..


----------



## max gas

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went to an awesome B&M on my way home from work. Decided i'd buy a few sticks so that i can see what kind of cigars/blends i like. Ended up buying the following:

*CAO Gold Perfecto
*AVO Maduro Belicoso
*601 Blue Maduro Toro
* Tatuaje Havana VI
*DPG My Father No. 2

can't wait for the weather to get better so I can try these out.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

From my buddy Dustin's Lot Split (titlowda):
2 Opus X Sharks
2 Opus X Super Belicoso
5 Liga Privada Dirty Rats
2 My Father S (not for sale, limited as gifts w/ purchase at MF events)

Dustin also threw in a 5 Vegas Relic (have been wanting to try one) and also a tiny little Fuente! Thanks again D!


----------



## BlackandGold508

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice Kipp !! I gotta hit me local B&M and see that these X's are all about.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BlackandGold508 said:


> Nice Kipp !! I gotta hit me local B&M and see that these X's are all about.


Keith, not sure if you like small vitolas or not but I would grab the Perfecxion #5 Opus if your B&M has them. For one, it's the cheapest Opus I believe in the line and two, it's such a nice sized vitola that actually lasts quite a awhile with great flavor!


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Keith, not sure if you like small vitolas or not but I would grab the Perfecxion #5 Opus if your B&M has them. For one, it's the cheapest Opus I believe in the line and two, it's such a nice sized vitola that actually lasts quite a awhile with great flavor!


Ehhh, go smoke a Kuba Kuba Donovan! LMAO

I am not sure which one Ray sent me but it was much smaller than these (the RG) anyway and it was deee-licious!


----------



## BlackandGold508

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Will do Donovan, thank you !! Kipp, arent you suppose to be napping on the job ?


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> Ehhh, go smoke a Kuba Kuba Donovan! LMAO
> 
> I am not sure which one Ray sent me but it was much smaller than these (the RG) anyway and it was deee-licious!


Ok.....haha! It was actually a Blondie thank you very much Kipp! LOL


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn it...I almost went with the Blondie and then decided to go Kuba. LOL I think that I will be torching a rat on the ride home...which will make a T52 robusto this morning and a dirty rat at noon!


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> I think that I will be torching a rat on the ride home...which will make a T52 robusto this morning and a dirty rat at noon!


Some strong early day cigars right there.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mikemets said:


> Some strong early day cigars right there.


That is for sure...thought that I was going to die with the T52 this morning...lol


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Eric graciously posted Viaje Tower and S&B sticks for sale so, being a Viaje newb, I had to jump. And, being an incredibly awesome BOTL, he added a Casa England to fill out the six-finger baggie! Too cool, I absolutely cannot wait to light it up!


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just two Illusione MJ12 from a local B&M. They looked so nice all dressed up in their foil wrap. Just had to pull the trigger!


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some more EP Carillos. New wave CT in corona, robusto & Tori sizes. My shop finally got the illusione 888 slam, so I picked up one as well.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The last 5 posters in this thread, please send me one of your latest cigars purchases kindly to me. Thank you, have a good day.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Kipp it was a Petit Lancero.

Very nice purchases everyone! Enjoy!


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> The last 5 posters in this thread, please send me one of your latest cigars purchases kindly to me. Thank you, have a good day.


Only if you send one of your latest small batch bomb cigars to me. how about it?ray:


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 each of the following purchased but not yet aquired:

Viaje Zombies
NHC Selection Limitada Reserva by Tatuaje
NHC Selection Limitada Natural (Habano) by Tatuaje
RyJ Wide Churchill


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> 10 each of the following purchased but not yet aquired:
> 
> Viaje Zombies
> NHC Selection Limitada Reserva by Tatuaje
> NHC Selection Limitada Natural (Habano) by Tatuaje
> RyJ Wide Churchill


9 of each of those are mine, right?


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dav0 do you ever stop?


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Dav0 do you ever stop?


Ray, haven't you caught on yet? He first posts that he bought them and then a week or so later he posts pictures of them! Makes it look like he's buying twice as many cigars and using his game room as a cigar shop which incidentally doesn't contain any games!


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A Punch Rare Corojo Rothschilde
A Tatuaje Hermosos
A Casa de Garcia Robusto


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I picked up CI's "Sweet 16 Super Premium Sampler" and a box of Padron Londres Maduro.:smoke2: I just transferred the Super Premium Sampler from my freezer to my refrigerator; can't wait to try some of these sticks.:yo: I did get confirmation on my Padrons but have not received them as yet.


----------



## QiCultivator

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

6 Alec Bradley Prensado Robustos
6 Alec Bradley Tempus Imperators
5 Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrums
10 Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro Quadrums
5 Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Belicosos

All in the past week...The wife has been understanding so far... :hug:


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> Eric graciously posted Viaje Tower and S&B sticks for sale so, being a Viaje newb, I had to jump. And, being an incredibly awesome BOTL, he added a Casa England to fill out the six-finger baggie! Too cool, I absolutely cannot wait to light it up!


Where can i get this type of sampler as ive not smoked Viaje TOwer or S&B yet?


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Ray, haven't you caught on yet? He first posts that he bought them and then a week or so later he posts pictures of them! Makes it look like he's buying twice as many cigars and using his game room as a cigar shop which incidentally doesn't contain any games!


Dammit Veeral, use your deductive skills for GOOD not EVIL! :banghead:


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Dav0 do you ever stop?


I keep saying I want to quit so I can age what I have. Even if I managed to quit, now that I'm an "amature" cigar hunter I'd keep buying! :fish2:


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> 9 of each of those are mine, right?


Andrew, I've got those Ron Mexico's (in Ray's cooler) waiting for ya! :lol:


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Ray, haven't you caught on yet? He first posts that he bought them and then a week or so later he posts pictures of them! Makes it look like he's buying twice as many cigars and using his game room as a cigar shop which incidentally doesn't contain any games!


I think there's a Simpson's themed Monopoly game somewhere down there! :biggrin:


----------



## SMOKESTACK

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



chewwy26 said:


> Where can i get this type of sampler as ive not smoked Viaje TOwer or S&B yet?


what are the cigars with the skull & cross-bones. I've seen them before, they look great- and I'd love to know where to pick a couple?


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My father LE

Great smoke it was


----------



## SMOKESTACK

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



chewwy26 said:


> My father LE
> 
> Great smoke it was


is it made by Pepin?


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



SMOKESTACK said:


> what are the cigars with the skull & cross-bones. I've seen them before, they look great- and I'd love to know where to pick a couple?


Those are Viaje skull & bones. They are probably sold out everywhere, but you may be able to pick some up through private sales or trades. Check the box split section here. Someone may have some still available.


----------



## SMOKESTACK

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> Those are Viaje skull & bones. They are probably sold out everywhere, but you may be able to pick some up through private sales or trades. Check the box split section here. Someone may have some still available.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## mugzy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A Pardon 1964 Exclusivo and a liga Privada #9 ......


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



SMOKESTACK said:


> is it made by Pepin?


yes yes

which personally i think most of his stuff hasn't been very good or at least very consistent lately but that was a great smoke had it yesterday


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just purchased a box of BHK 56s

dunno why they are so much $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

most i evr paid for a stik was about 30 and nevr since then
now i just paid about 45

well guess it wil have to be a one time thing for a while thats for sure :banghead:


----------



## blainer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Waiting on a box of H.Upmann Coronas, but after reading alot of reviews i think ill have to place another order of some sample packs. :banghead:


----------



## bboz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up some opus x power rangers. Now I smoke the ones I had resting in the humi for a few months


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> Andrew, I've got those Ron Mexico's (in Ray's cooler) waiting for ya! :lol:


You say that now, but I bet if I go all the way to Ray's house he'll be like, "I dunno what dav0 is talking about, I don't have any Mexico cigars! Hey, do you want to listen to Bieber?"

I'm on to you, dav0.


----------



## Goodkat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

During my 2 day in Tampa: (copied from my Tampa Trip thread)

La Aurora Preferidos #2
La Aurora Pref Gold
Torano Exodus 1959
Torano Tribute
Oliva V Maduro Especiale
CAO Mx2 Box Press
Camacho Triple Maduro (2 6x60)
Camacho Corojo Scorpion
LFD DL Maduro Chisel
Padron 5000 Maduro
Padron Magnum Maduro
A. Turrent "Triple Play" Puro Maduro
Omar Ortez Puro Maduro
Camacho Liberty 2008 (#16257 of 40000)
LFD Box Press III
LFD Salomon Natural
Sencillo Robusto
LFD 2000 Series
LFD El Museo
Opus X Lost City Robusto
Tatuaje Anarchy
Angelenos 2009
My Father Limited Edition
Nestor Miranda Art Deco
Nestor Miranda Special Selection
La Sirena
Tat Brown Label
My Father # 1
Don Pepin Blue Label
LFD El Jock Natural
Tatuaje Cabaiguan
Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial
Joya de Nic Antano 1970
LFD Factoy Press II
La Aroma de Cuba Immensa
Trinidad 100th (supposedly good, we'll see)
LFD Limitado IV
San Cristobal Seleccion Del Sol
La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especiale
Camacho Connecticut
Ashton Heritage Puro Sol
Camacho Select
Casa Magna Oscuro
Casa Magna Colorado
Camacho SLR Maduro
Liga Privada No. 9
Illusione 888
Illusione 888 Candela
Padron 1964 Natural
Padron 1964 Maduro
Fuente WOAM
Fuente Between the Lines
Ashton ESG
God of Fire Carlito Churchill
Diamond Crown Maximus
2 Fuente Opus X XXX
Fuente Opus X Churchill
Fuente Opus X Torpedo
Ashton Aged Maduro
Ashton VSG Eclipse Tubo
2 Fuente Hemingway Masterpiece Maduros
Fuente Magnum R
Columbia Restaurant Natural and Maduro


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

^ how long did it take you to type that post? :lol:


----------



## Goodkat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mikemets said:


> ^ how long did it take you to type that post? :lol:


About 20 seconds, but the post I copied it from took about 20 minutes as I went through all of them stick-by-stick.


----------



## shuckins

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



shuckins said:


>


Those look tasty!


----------



## QiCultivator

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a few singles at JnJ while at the lounge yesterday.

x2 El Triunfador SODO
x1 Illusione HL


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> You say that now, but I bet if I go all the way to Ray's house he'll be like, "I dunno what dav0 is talking about, I don't have any Mexico cigars! Hey, do you want to listen to Bieber?"
> 
> I'm on to you, dav0.


I have a cooler of Ron Mexico's.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



shuckins said:


>


Nice Ron - I love that Illusione dates thier boxes.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



shuckins said:


>


 My absolute favorite Illusione...those look great Ron, enjoy!


----------



## Bunker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



shuckins said:


>


These and the Holy Lance Natural are my favorite Illusiones as well :smoke2:


----------



## dr.dirty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Alec Bradley Harvest Selection '97 Robusto 
Alec Bradley Maxx Brazilian Toro
Alec Bradley Maxx The Fix 
Alec Bradley Select Cabinet Reserve Robusto 
Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Novo 
Cohiba Robusto 
La Gloria Cubana Wavell 
Macanudo Cafe Hyde Park 
Partagas Naturales 
Partagas Black Clasico
CAO Black Ltd. Bengal 
CAO 'VR' Moby 
CAO Brazilia Gol
CAO Italia Ciao 
CAO Mx2 Robusto


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Now that they're in stock, I can't stop buying Opus Double Coronas and Perfecxion 5s. I've already bought my share of Power Rangers and now I'm getting jiggy with the other vitolas.

No need to post pictures as everyone's seen them before.


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Lost City's arrived today...Padron 80ths on the way.

All thanks to Puff.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just preorderd a box of T52 Pigs. Should ship out next week. 

A ton of htf sticks will be arriving this week. Will post pics at the end of the week. Time to buy another tupperdor.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pickups by everyone!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Prizes for Caption Contest!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> Just preorderd a box of T52 Pigs. Should ship out next week.
> 
> A ton of htf sticks will be arriving this week. Will post pics at the end of the week. Time to buy another cooler.


Matt........fixed.:smoke:


----------



## mike91LX

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

a 1/2 cab of easties just arrived at my door, been looking for more of these for a LONG time


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mike91LX said:


> a 1/2 cab of easties just arrived at my door, been looking for more of these for a LONG time


:fencing: :mischief:


----------



## SmokinSpider

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just pick up some Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8's and Punch Rare Corojo 10th Anniversary's.


----------



## kolumbo69

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Padron 3000 m and a casa magna robusto colorado ... now which to smoke


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Matt........fixed.:smoke:


Lmao. Nice edit. Just for that I will make it a coolerdor this time.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



SmokinSpider said:


> Just pick up some Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8's and *Punch Rare Corojo 10th Anniversary's*.


How are those? I've been eying them for awhile.


----------



## SmokinSpider

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Who Killed Thursby? said:


> How are those? I've been eying them for awhile.


Not sure yet, just picked them up yesterday and they had only been at the B&M for a few days. I got the first sticks out of the box, I will be letting them rest for a few weeks before lighting one up.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Anejo Sharks


----------



## xobrian

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

4 Opus X Lost City


----------



## essjayessone

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got my Coppo grand toro's from Inter America - thanks again Loren!


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A few face.. My b&m pulled out one of the 13 stick coffin boxes and split them up... The other location had dracs but they were already sold out when I talked to them.. I love it when the owner pulls out random HTF's outta his collection and sells them..


----------



## Chuffy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Illusione CG4
Fuente Don Carlos Robusto


----------



## kolumbo69

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Shipment arrived:

Just got this order in can't wait to have them rest for a few weeks and start trying them!
90 + sampler:
1 - La Aroma de Cuba Monarch - (90) (6 x 52) 
1 - El Triunfador No. 4 (91) (5 x 48)
1 - E.P. Carrillo Core Line Golosos - (92 (6.25 x 60) 
1 - Guillermo Leon Corona Gorda - (92) (6 x 47) 
1 - Quesada Tributo Alvaro - (90) (6 x 52) 
1 - Gurkha Evil Torpedo - (90) (6 1/2 x 53)
1 - Joya De Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo Ponderoso - (90) (6 x 54)
1 - J. Fuego Origen Robusto - (92) (4.87 x 49)
1 - ValleJuelo Gran Toro - (92) (6 x 54)
1 - Carlos Torano Single Region Churchill - (92) (7x50)
1 - J. Fuego Seventy Six Robusto (5 x 50) 
1- Spanish Galleon Corojo

And CAO Champion Sampler
1- CAO Vision
1-CAO Cameroon
1-Cao Brazilia
1-CAO italia
1-CAO America
1-CAO Criolllo
1-CAO Gold
1-CAO Saprano's 
1-CAO Maduro
1-CAO MX2


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a few smokes today. A few of these are for a buddy who is interested in enjoying cigars. Im going to set him up with a tuperdore and some of the cigars in here.


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My friend just came back from ISOM with my 2nd choice off my wishlist!!


----------



## astripp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My Father LE 2011 box arrived, and she is beautiful, and 20 PDR Sun Grown Robustos that I bought for a steal.


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jspilon said:


> My friend just came back from ISOM with my 2nd choice off my wishlist!!


bought a box of these a little while back great stik


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



astripp said:


> My Father LE 2011 box arrived, and she is beautiful, and 20 PDR Sun Grown Robustos that I bought for a steal.


great score what did they LE my fathers cost?


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



SmokinSpider said:


> Not sure yet, just picked them up yesterday and they had only been at the B&M for a few days. I got the first sticks out of the box, I will be letting them rest for a few weeks before lighting one up.


I'll be looking forward to the results!


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nick's Sticks Maduro...Puffed after dinner 
Nick's Sticks Sun Grown...Next
Padilla Series 68 Corojo
A. Turrent Triple Play Puro Maduro


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

First pic of April's deliveries. Some samples, some singles, a few 5ers, a couple boxes, some stuff from the WTS section, a couple gifts, and a couple not pictured due to spontaneous combustion. :smoke2:

Waiting for a few more goodies to arrive before I post the next pic. :bounce:


----------



## Jesus Quintana

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box of Antojitos Cubanos Torpedo, 1 box of Antojitos Cubanos Churchills. Odered yesterday!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> First pic of April's deliveries. Some samples, some singles, a few 5ers, a couple boxes, some stuff from the WTS section, a couple gifts, and a couple not pictured due to spontaneous combustion. :smoke2:
> 
> Waiting for a few more goodies to arrive before I post the next pic. :bounce:


Holy mother of mercy Matt....that is a gorgeous picture! I am loving ALL of the pickups brother! Opus, Viaje line, and tons of Tat! Nice going brother!


----------



## muddy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got done working 17 hrs a day for 2 weeks straight so i rewarded my self with Padilla Miami, Bahia Maduro, Diesel Unlimited 1 box each and went to B&M for random stogies, i liked all the pics, i wish everyone would say where they bought them i would like to get some of those samplers.


----------



## Animal

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> First pic of April's deliveries. Some samples, some singles, a few 5ers, a couple boxes, some stuff from the WTS section, a couple gifts, and a couple not pictured due to spontaneous combustion. :smoke2:
> 
> Waiting for a few more goodies to arrive before I post the next pic. :bounce:


Great pickups, Matt!


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thanks. I'm going a bit over budget this month but that alright. I will just have to take it out on future months. I guess thats what not sleeping + puff + google will do


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Matt you are sick LOL!

I just got an Egg.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Matt you are sick LOL!
> 
> I just got an Egg.


LMAO. That's what I read. Did you opt for natural or madi? From what I've seen in that thread, the natural is the way to go.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I went with Natural, the Maduro failed me on Easter sunday


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

First day in Vegas Baby!........:doh:...And second B&M..:ss
I Puffed The Nick's Stick Maduro last night after dinner, and the Sun Grown this morning with coffee. :thumb:...Then went back and picked up two more of each! :lol:
_And since the other B&M was Sooo close!...Well..._


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> I went with Natural, the Maduro failed me on Easter sunday


Yeah, we were all failed by the Maduro.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Man Bob, GREAT pickups! I haven't seen the Nick's Sticks in the sungrown version ever but I might have to pick a Connie or two up next time I'm at the B&M which might be a couple months haha!


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



68 Lotus said:


> First day in Vegas Baby!........:doh:...And second B&M..:ss


Hopefully it's not too late, but if you're planning on going to The Man Cave in Henderson, be sure to pick up their house blend cigar (very toothy with a closed foot). It's a GREAT cigar!


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










My wife gave me my anniversary gift a few days early because she didn't want them sitting around...

Padron Family Reserve 44, a Fuente ??? (I didn't know they had a perfecto outside of the Hemingway line), an Anejo 46 (my favorite!) and an Opus No 5.

Lucky me!


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

About 5-10% of my recent orders arrived today:
Monte Edmundos
Upmann #2s
Trinidad Short Robustos LEs
San Cristobal LCH Mercaderes

I have pics, but don't want to get in any more trouble on puff.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> a Fuente ??? (I didn't know they had a perfecto outside of the Hemingway line),
> Lucky me!


Looks like a Hemmingway Classic Rosado. The Rosado has the cedar wrap with red foot. A very very good cigar and not easy to find either. Those are some awesome gifts!


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> Looks like a Hemmingway Classic Rosado. The Rosado has the cedar wrap with red foot. A very very good cigar and not easy to find either. Those are some awesome gifts!


Ah, that makes sense! I didn't even know the B&M had the rosados in stock - just the maduros.

And yes, my wife always manages to find nice cigars for me!


----------



## usrower321

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dear Lord I have seen some ridiculous purchases on here. I just got the Nub 464T sampler from the Monster


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My box of Padron Londres Maduro arrived today and into the freezer it went.:cowboyic9:


----------



## sckfck

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> First pic of April's deliveries. Some samples, some singles, a few 5ers, a couple boxes, some stuff from the WTS section, a couple gifts, and a couple not pictured due to spontaneous combustion. :smoke2:
> 
> Waiting for a few more goodies to arrive before I post the next pic. :bounce:


WOW!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



sckfck said:


> WOW!


+1 Matt, like that would have fit in a tuppedor...lol :nod:


----------



## Desertlifter

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My monster-induced fiver of Tatuaje VI Nobles arrived day before yesterday. They're sitting for a bit before I fire them up.

Currently priced at 33.99 plus shipping - my $20 with free shipping makes me feel pretty good about the whole thing.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



sckfck said:


> WOW!


See ya Friday! arty:



Batista30 said:


> +1 Matt, like that would have fit in a tuppedor...lol :nod:


LOL. Yea, this topped off the storador. I got a 48 qt. for a couple more packages that are landing and the MF release party at a local B&M. Told ya I'd get the cooler. Just got back from Wally World:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

That's the same cooler I use 

It's fantastic!


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Arrived today:


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> Hopefully it's not too late, but if you're planning on going to The Man Cave in Henderson, be sure to pick up their house blend cigar (very toothy with a closed foot). It's a GREAT cigar!


I did go to the Cave!

And on your Rec!...Picked up a Cave Sticks and these two! :wink:

Of the three B&M's I've visited so far, The Cave was the Most Proud of them sticks!.......Thought I'z still in Cali! :doh: :lol:


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Tatuaje Verocu Red Tubo
10 LP #9 Toro


----------



## APBTMarcel

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 - Ashton VSG Enchantment
10 - Party Shorts
2 - PLPC
2 - Dip #2
2 - Trini Reyes
5 - La Riqueza #1


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mikemets said:


> Arrived today:


very nice i want some 80 maduro padrons 
anybody got some they wanna part with


----------



## eviltoy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of le hoyo du maire. Box date is April 06


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yay!

I can finally get that second humidor up and running. AND A SHARK!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> 10 Tatuaje Verocu Red Tubo
> 10 LP #9 Toro


Dav0 do you ever stop? :help:


----------



## astripp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dav0, ignore Ray and in the ever appropriate words of Steve Perry:
"Don't stop believing hold on to that feeling"


----------



## astripp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow, folks have had nice pickups!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



astripp said:


> Wow, folks have had nice pickups!


Tease... I saw your name and was wanting to drool over one of your great pickups!


----------



## Seasick Sailor

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This week's arrivals:

5 Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles
5 601 Red Robustos
6 Tatuaje Tattoos 
2 Tatuaje Verocu Tubos
Box of Tauaje Black Tubos (Box Split)
Box of NHC Seleccion Limitadas (Box Split)
Box of My Father Limited Edition 2011s (Box Split)
Box of Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu No. 5s
Pack of J. Fuego Origen Originals

I think I may have a problem.


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Driving All over Vegas, me wife is quick to point out Smoke Shops, and Cigar signs!...

I was pretty much done with my controlled Vegas plummet..:lol:

...Until She says...Look!...A cigar Factory!...Are you going to stop??...Well if you insist! :lol:

I grabbed two Maduros, and two naturals for trying.

....I was puffing a Maduro 15 minutes later, finished, and had to return a Natural.

The Natural replaced, I picked up 3 more of the maduros! :thumb:

_A $7.30 Stick Rivaling All other Maduro's I've Puffed so far!_ :ss


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice Bob!!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just made my first CI order in almost 6 months. I picked up a box of Man O War Puro Authentico, bundle of GH 2002, 5-er of Cain Daytona, and that 3 for $1 sampler. They threw in 5 Man O War Salomons, and a free Leon Jimenes Cafe Coretto Tin.

I have really been wanting to the the Puro Authentico and the Cain Daytona. The GH 2002 are some great gems for so cheap.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pickup. I've read some really good reviews on the Pure Authenticos.


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



68 Lotus said:


> And on your Rec!...Picked up a Cave Sticks and these two! :wink:


Hah, that's where I was picking up my San Lotanos, too! And nice pickup on the Lito Small Batch!


----------



## Nology

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got my box of CAO Black Gothics from cbid! Having my cigars shipped to work definitely makes going to work something to look forward to!


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Nology said:


> Just got my box of CAO Black Gothics from cbid! Having my cigars shipped to work definitely makes going to work something to look forward to!


Those are nice cigars given rest, enjoy mate.


----------



## Bunker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Still in the freezer :smoke2:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Just made my first CI order in almost 6 months. I picked up a box of Man O War Puro Authentico, bundle of GH 2002, 5-er of Cain Daytona, and that 3 for $1 sampler. They threw in 5 Man O War Salomons, and a free Leon Jimenes Cafe Coretto Tin.
> 
> I have really been wanting to the the Puro Authentico and the Cain Daytona. The GH 2002 are some great gems for so cheap.


Very nice!


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Incoming Next Week:

(10) S&B 2010 Halloween Release (black label)
(1) Box T52 Pigs


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Just made my first CI order in almost 6 months. I picked up a box of Man O War Puro Authentico, bundle of GH 2002, 5-er of Cain Daytona, and that 3 for $1 sampler. They threw in 5 Man O War Salomons, and a free Leon Jimenes Cafe Coretto Tin.
> 
> I have really been wanting to the the Puro Authentico and the Cain Daytona. The GH 2002 are some great gems for so cheap.


Good stuff Erich! Let me know what you think of the MoW PA, pleeeease!


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Received my first order from Cigar.com today! I am impressed with how they packaged everything&#8230; 









First on the list is the Bottomless Cup Sampler. Sampler features 40 cigars, five each of: 
Cuba Libre One
Bahia Maduro
Oliva Serie 'G' 
La Pearla Habana Black Pearl
5 Vegas Gold
Morro Castle
Gran Habano Vintage 2002
Nica Libre.









Next on the list was the "Weekend Blitz" of last weekend, Pinar del Rio Habano SG Robusto, Habano, 5 X 50. This included a 10 pack for only 20 bones, but being on the COTMC, I only paid $17.91 and ordered 2-10 packs. Not bad when a box of 20 costs $92.66! 









I think these puppies have been sitting in their warehouse for a while&#8230;.









Next up, the Nub Club Six-Pack Sampler. This sampler includes six Nub cigars, one each of :
464 Cameroon
466 Cameroon
464 Connecticut
358 Connecticut
466 Habano
464 Habano









Last but certainly not least as these, I been wanting to try ever since joining puff&#8230;Diesel High Octane Sampler which includes 16 cigars:
8 Diesel Unlimited - 4 ea. of d.6 and d.x (I think)
4 Diesel Unholy Cocktail
4 Diesel Limited Edition Shorty.









Now that my humi is busting at the seams, it's time to get in the shop and start to build a new one! 









My only problem now is figuring out what I want to try first as ALL of these smokes are new for me. Any suggestions???


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice Eric! Some really good sticks in there!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> 10 Tatuaje Verocu Red Tubo


Came today!


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice. Love both the red and black tube. :thumb:


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> Very nice. Love both the red and black tube. :thumb:


Thanks Matt, can't wait to try one. I've never had either!


----------



## Cigary

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of 262 Paradigm cigars...Robustos at a great price. Can't wait til they get here!


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ironically enough, just placed an order for an 8 stick sampler from 262


----------



## Eddie A.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

15 pack of Padilla Black Bear from CI. Nobody I talked to has ever heard of them, but they're Series 68 Golden Bear in a Maduro wrapper. I had two a while back and figured I should pick up this 15 since they're no longer making the '68 series


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Quite the pickup Eric, If it were me I would grab for a Diesel UC.


----------



## grigs54

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just came back from my local cigar shop and they had a rocky patel cigar I had never heard of called eagle. Has anyone tried or heard of eagle by rocky patel.


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> Quite the pickup Eric, If it were me I would grab for a Diesel UC.


:smoke: Kinda what I was thinking too.... Thanks


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a few from Perdomo's Grand Cru line. A Conn. Champagne Robusto, a Corojo Robusto, a Special Edition Robusto, and a Maduro Churchill.


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



chewwy26 said:


> bought a box of these a little while back great stik


How long should they rest before taking one out ? box code is DIC10


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My Drew Estate Egg has arrived!


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Opus No 5, Opus Double Corona, Anejo 46, Cain Daytona, Mooch Maduro


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice Andrew!


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Very nice Andrew!


Thanks! This makes about 20 Opus (Opii? Opuses?) since the last shipment came in, so I think I'm done buying those... For now.


----------



## d_day

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Half a box of Opus X #5.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A couple things came in this week!

First, that crazy little "3 sticks for $1" came in! Great packaging and CI threw in matches and their latest magazine!










Also, bought a 5-er of Anejo #46 from a great BOTL here! He was incredibly generous to throw in a Padilla Habano as well! These look good enough to eat!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Must be Anejo and Opus time. Beautiful.


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> Thanks! This makes about 20 Opus (Opii? Opuses?) since the last shipment came in, so I think I'm done buying those... For now.


Opussies?


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picture Time!!! So, the month ended with some really good finds, received a couple hitchhikers, plus I gotta hang out with Alex (sckfck) at the MF release in our area. So, this is what landed this week:

There is all of it in its glory!

Camacho Liberty 2002 in each vitola:

Camacho Liberty 2004 11/18 and 60/40

Camacho Liberty 2003 and 2008

Camacho Liberty 2005

Viaje Skull & Bones WMD and Partagas 150 (put one in a tube for better storage after I got them)

My Father 2010 and 2011. Liga Privada No. 9 Pig. Casa England.

Box of Dracs. Tatuaje Black Tube. Rocky Patel Decade. AVO No. 5 Tubo. La Gloria Series R. La Reloba.

Last one: My Father ash tray. My Father Special S. Tatuaje La Verite 2008.

Oh, and I bought a cooler too


----------



## kp_church

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got to play cigar tetris for 20 minutes today trying to fit in my newest arrivals:

1 box of Party Shorts
1 box PDS4

Thinking it's time for more storage


----------



## Animal

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> Picture Time!!! So, the month ended with some really good finds, received a couple hitchhikers, plus I gotta hang out with Alex (sckfck) at the MF release in our area. So, this is what landed this week:
> 
> There is all of it in its glory!
> 
> Camacho Liberty 2002 in each vitola:
> 
> Camacho Liberty 2004 11/18 and 60/40
> 
> Camacho Liberty 2003 and 2008
> 
> Camacho Liberty 2005
> 
> Viaje Skull & Bones WMD and Partagas 150 (put one in a tube for better storage after I got them)
> 
> My Father 2010 and 2011. Liga Privada No. 9 Pig. Casa England.
> 
> Box of Dracs. Tatuaje Black Tube. Rocky Patel Decade. AVO No. 5 Tubo. La Gloria Series R. La Reloba.
> 
> Last one: My Father ash tray. My Father Special S. Tatuaje La Verite 2008.
> 
> Oh, and I bought a cooler too


Matt. Seriously. Awesome.


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

very nice haul there Matt and nice arrangement for the pic.

yesterday score was:
4 power rangers
4 Perfection X's
1 box RyJ Ecudos El 07


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> Picture Time!!!
> 
> There is all of it in its glory!
> 
> Oh, and I bought a cooler too


Very nice collection and a cooler to boot. :razz:

I got a 5'er of Padron Executives from another forum member....


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a cabinet humidor (1000+ count) and ordered Humi-Care XG humidifier with two additional external fans. Once I have re-seasoned the unit and stashed away my boxes and some free sticks I'll post photos.

I'll also probably have a desktop humi or two to sell, so if anyone's in the market, I'll put them in the WTS section.

Good smokin'
PG


----------



## Jesus Quintana

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My wine cooler. Arrived damaged so gone back already!!!:banghead:


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jspilon said:


> How long should they rest before taking one out ? box code is DIC10


dont remember what cigars this was that we are talking about
remind me:banghead:


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> Picture Time!!! So, the month ended with some really good finds, received a couple hitchhikers, plus I gotta hang out with Alex (sckfck) at the MF release in our area. So, this is what landed this week:
> 
> There is all of it in its glory!
> 
> Camacho Liberty 2002 in each vitola:
> 
> Camacho Liberty 2004 11/18 and 60/40
> 
> Camacho Liberty 2003 and 2008
> 
> Camacho Liberty 2005
> 
> Viaje Skull & Bones WMD and Partagas 150 (put one in a tube for better storage after I got them)
> 
> My Father 2010 and 2011. Liga Privada No. 9 Pig. Casa England.
> 
> Box of Dracs. Tatuaje Black Tube. Rocky Patel Decade. AVO No. 5 Tubo. La Gloria Series R. La Reloba.
> 
> Last one: My Father ash tray. My Father Special S. Tatuaje La Verite 2008.
> 
> Oh, and I bought a cooler too


Very nice score Matt and just LOVE the display layout on the pics! :first:


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> Very nice score Matt and just LOVE the display layout on the pics! :first:


Thanks. I get all artsy and stuff late at night


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn Matt! That's a seriously ridiculous haul! Let me know if you need help smoking any of it.....


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> Thanks. I get all artsy and stuff late at night


That HAD to take at least 15-20 minutes to layout in the frame of your picture - I'm not sure non-cigar smokers understand the scope of our "hobby"!

Nice job, now I gotta get motivated or Veeral's gonna kick my @ss later!

:biggrin:


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I can't believe you found a box of Dracs! I ruined my shirt because I have drool all over it now, jerk!

I think this goes without saying but_ enjoy the smokes_!


----------



## MJ1331

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Tatuaje Havana VI
Opus X Fuente Fuente
Opus x belicoso
Tatuaje (Holts Exclusive)
Tatuaje J21

Im still new here so i cant post pics, ill be sure to add some later


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped by a local shop having their spring cleaning sale and grabbed a box of Cruzado Marelas at 50% off. WooHoo!

Got a conjou 2003 single at the same time. Didn't realize it until later, but the tar was 30% off since I was already buying a box; good thing because I would have bought a lot more singles. Might have to go back for la rickys on sale.


----------



## ShaunB

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> Picture Time!!! So, the month ended with some really good finds, received a couple hitchhikers, plus I gotta hang out with Alex (sckfck) at the MF release in our area. So, this is what landed this week:
> 
> There is all of it in its glory!
> 
> Camacho Liberty 2002 in each vitola:
> 
> Camacho Liberty 2004 11/18 and 60/40
> 
> Camacho Liberty 2003 and 2008
> 
> Camacho Liberty 2005
> 
> Viaje Skull & Bones WMD and Partagas 150 (put one in a tube for better storage after I got them)
> 
> My Father 2010 and 2011. Liga Privada No. 9 Pig. Casa England.
> 
> Box of Dracs. Tatuaje Black Tube. Rocky Patel Decade. AVO No. 5 Tubo. La Gloria Series R. La Reloba.
> 
> Last one: My Father ash tray. My Father Special S. Tatuaje La Verite 2008.
> 
> Oh, and I bought a cooler too


I demand to know your source.


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ShaunB said:


> I demand to know your source.


I demand to know his address, security code and when Matt isn't home. :boink:

Seriously Matt... :jaw:


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My J21s came in today 

Fun trade with a guy from Belgium, hence the EUR price sticker.


----------



## sckfck

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> Picture Time!!! So, the month ended with some really good finds, received a couple hitchhikers, plus I gotta hang out with Alex (sckfck) at the MF release in our area. So, this is what landed this week:
> 
> 
> 
> Good times...
> 
> Not only does Matt have a plethora of great cigars, he's also a great guy!
> 
> Oh... and he bombed me with a drac and a face! Will post later
Click to expand...


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PadillaGuy said:


> Just picked up a cabinet humidor (1000+ count) and ordered Humi-Care XG humidifier with two additional external fans. Once I have re-seasoned the unit and stashed away my boxes and some free sticks I'll post photos.
> 
> I'll also probably have a desktop humi or two to sell, so if anyone's in the market, I'll put them in the WTS section.
> 
> Good smokin'
> PG


Make sure it's truly seasoned and stable before putting your sticks in, it took my cabinet a week , a week seem like forever


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> That HAD to take at least 15-20 minutes to layout in the frame of your picture - I'm not sure non-cigar smokers understand the scope of our "hobby"!
> 
> Nice job, now I gotta get motivated or Veeral's gonna kick my @ss later!
> 
> :biggrin:


LOL. Yea, thats actually just about how long it took. I had to rearrrange them a couple times.



szyzk said:


> I can't believe you found a box of Dracs! I ruined my shirt because I have drool all over it now, jerk!
> 
> I think this goes without saying but_ enjoy the smokes_!


Thanks. And they were online even. Plus the No. 9 Pig was a gift from the site's owner (his shopping cart didn't work so I had to put the order in 3 different times over the span of a couple phone calls and a few days).



ShaunB said:


> I demand to know your source.


More than one. They are easier to come by that you would think. All you have to do is talk to people and you find out good stuff. The phone is your friend.



BMack said:


> I demand to know his address, security code and when Matt isn't home. :boink:
> 
> Seriously Matt... :jaw:


I live in a cave. The pictures are fakes I just draw pictures of cigars on paper and take pictures of them so I can admire them. :lie:



sckfck said:


> Good times...
> 
> Not only does Matt have a plethora of great cigars, he's also a great guy!
> 
> Oh... and he bombed me with a drac and a face! Will post later


Dude... I had a blast there. Gotta do it again. Although, I had to take my lady shopping in the middle of it... and I bought a horse today. :doh:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn Matt that is a siiiiick haul you had this month! Enjoy bro.


----------



## sckfck

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> Dude... I had a blast there. Gotta do it again. Although, I had to take my lady shopping in the middle of it... and I bought a horse today. :doh:


Ha...! I guess she's just barely breaking even considering all you've added to your collection this past month:tu


----------



## Kurrgo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

That pic series looks awesome.


----------



## PacNorthWest

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today is a big day for me! I finally purchased the Lauderdale Humidor from Humidorvault . com. It also came with a HygroSet Round Adjustable digital hygrometer and a Hydra Electronic Humidifier for $300 shipped. I can finally house boxes of cigars!!!! It's one small step for Puff.com, one giant step for ME! haha

I do have a question for you guys though. My original budget was twice that but I decided to start smaller for now and use the extra money for supplies, cigars and cutters. Is there a RELIABLE humidification system out there? Or is the one that came with it good to go?

Lastly, since I'm under my budget, does anyone have a good sampler that I should buy with many different brands?

THANKS!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PacNorthWest said:


> Today is a big day for me! I finally purchased the Lauderdale Humidor from Humidorvault . com. It also came with a HygroSet Round Adjustable digital hygrometer and a Hydra Electronic Humidifier for $300 shipped. I can finally house boxes of cigars!!!! It's one small step for Puff.com, one giant step for ME! haha
> 
> I do have a question for you guys though. My original budget was twice that but I decided to start smaller for now and use the extra money for supplies, cigars and cutters. Is there a RELIABLE humidification system out there? Or is the one that came with it good to go?
> 
> Lastly, since I'm under my budget, does anyone have a good sampler that I should buy with many different brands?
> 
> THANKS!


I got the same cabinet just around the time I started with Puff. I made my own active/passive humidification devices out of computer fans and bead cases. After mine was seasoned, it seems to hold pretty well, I do have to charge the beads every few weeks.

You should still plan on a cooler in the future, it will only really hold 8 to 10 boxes, but that will depend on the size of the cigar/boxes.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PacNorthWest said:


> Today is a big day for me! I finally purchased the Lauderdale Humidor from Humidorvault . com. It also came with a HygroSet Round Adjustable digital hygrometer and a Hydra Electronic Humidifier for $300 shipped. I can finally house boxes of cigars!!!! It's one small step for Puff.com, one giant step for ME! haha
> 
> I do have a question for you guys though. My original budget was twice that but I decided to start smaller for now and use the extra money for supplies, cigars and cutters. Is there a RELIABLE humidification system out there? Or is the one that came with it good to go?
> 
> Lastly, since I'm under my budget, does anyone have a good sampler that I should buy with many different brands?
> 
> THANKS!


The humidification system is largely debated. You can use kitty liter silica, bovida, humidity beads (heartfelt beads etc), and or an active humidification system like and oasis. You can also use active and passive systems like an oasis with some of the above mention silica or beads.

For a sampler, hit up cigardbid.com. Its an auction list that is ran by Cigar International had have some good deals on all kinds of sample packs. You might also want to try monstercigar.com which is owned by Famous.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PacNorthWest said:


> Today is a big day for me! I finally purchased the Lauderdale Humidor from Humidorvault . com. It also came with a HygroSet Round Adjustable digital hygrometer and a Hydra Electronic Humidifier for $300 shipped. I can finally house boxes of cigars!!!! It's one small step for Puff.com, one giant step for ME! haha
> 
> I do have a question for you guys though. My original budget was twice that but I decided to start smaller for now and use the extra money for supplies, cigars and cutters. Is there a RELIABLE humidification system out there? Or is the one that came with it good to go?
> 
> Lastly, since I'm under my budget, does anyone have a good sampler that I should buy with many different brands?
> 
> THANKS!


I just picked up 2 of each

*Pete Johnson's of Tatuaje Grand Corona Size 4 Pack Assortment $20*

http://www.topqualitycigars.com/Tatuaje.html

*Don Pepin Garcia Robusto Size 5 Pack Assortment $20*

http://www.topqualitycigars.com/DON_PEPIN_GARCIA.html


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I forgot to use the free shipping code on the samplers


----------



## Mr_mich

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nothing compared to some of the large purchases i have seen on here recently but i am stocked to get my hands on this one. It's going in to my opus drawer in my humi to take a nice long rest.


----------



## bc8436

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped by the local B&M after dinner and grabbed a few of my favorites ...
3x OpusX Power Rangers
2x OpusX Robustos
2x Anejo 46

Yummy


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cbid just won me a box of Ambos Mundos Sumatra toros for $70.


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Caught a great deal a few days ago and snagged 10 sticks of Sencillo Double Robusto! I can't wait! I feel like a kid again!


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

It was a Special occasion today!.

So that called for a special Stick! :ss


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bc8436 said:


> Stopped by the local B&M after dinner and grabbed a few of my favorites ...
> 3x OpusX Power Rangers
> 2x OpusX Robustos
> 2x Anejo 46
> 
> Yummy


Nice Fuente score!!


----------



## .404 Jeffery

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Took advantage of some of the cigarsintl coupon codes. Got me another desktop humidor and 8 cigar sampler, plus the 3 cigars for a dollar sampler. Not bad for $21.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice Opus X purchases ya bastards


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



68 Lotus said:


> It was a Special occasion today!.
> 
> So that called for a special Stick! :ss


That A is a monster. What was the special occasion?


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> That A is a monster. What was the special occasion?


Well.......The Special occasion was my Nephews wedding! :thumb:

I could of saved $20 bucks on this here stick, _(cuz I know where to go in Vegas for the BEST price on Opus)_ But picked it up at Caesars (colosseum cigars) so every time I look at the Box I have a memory of the day! :biggrin:


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



68 Lotus said:


> Well.......The Special occasion was my Nephews wedding! :thumb:
> 
> I could of saved $20 bucks on this here stick, _(cuz I know where to go in Vegas for the BEST price on Opus)_ But picked it up at Caesars (colosseum cigars) so every time I look at the Box I have a memory of the day! :biggrin:


That's very cool. And a special occasion indeed.


----------



## jakesmokes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up..
2 boxes padron 45 annis
2 boxes padron 1964 imperials
2 boxes padron 1964 exclusivos
2 boxes padron 1964 principes
oh and 1 box of padron 1926 #1s

Now I have to agonize over the freeze or not freeze debate :-(. Doing a trial of some padron imperials now. If they smoke okay after.. I will do the whole lot.


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jakesmokes said:


> Just picked up..
> 2 boxes padron 45 annis
> 2 boxes padron 1964 imperials
> 2 boxes padron 1964 exclusivos
> 2 boxes padron 1964 principes
> oh and 1 box of padron 1926 #1s
> 
> Now I have to agonize over the freeze or not freeze debate :-(. Doing a trial of some padron imperials now. If they smoke okay after.. I will do the whole lot.


Great cigars...I've never froze a single stick.


----------



## perry7762

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

damn david!!!!! i will go ahead and assume you dont like padrons


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jakesmokes said:


> Just picked up..
> 2 boxes padron 45 annis
> 2 boxes padron 1964 imperials
> 2 boxes padron 1964 exclusivos
> 2 boxes padron 1964 principes
> oh and 1 box of padron 1926 #1s
> 
> Now I have to agonize over the freeze or not freeze debate :-(. Doing a trial of some padron imperials now. If they smoke okay after.. I will do the whole lot.


We want pictures,We want pictures,We want pictures,We want pictures,We want pictures,


----------



## canadacigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

WOW!!!!!! can I have one stick? jokes!!!

What are they all maduro? natural? or mixture? 
I have never had a padron anni, what do you recommend (maddie), seeing as you are a padron anni expert?



jakesmokes said:


> Just picked up..
> 2 boxes padron 45 annis
> 2 boxes padron 1964 imperials
> 2 boxes padron 1964 exclusivos
> 2 boxes padron 1964 principes
> oh and 1 box of padron 1926 #1s
> 
> Now I have to agonize over the freeze or not freeze debate :-(. Doing a trial of some padron imperials now. If they smoke okay after.. I will do the whole lot.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> We want pictures,We want pictures,We want pictures,We want pictures,We want pictures,


+1. I think pics are very much in order here. :hungry:


----------



## usrower321

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jakesmokes said:


> Just picked up..
> 2 boxes padron 45 annis
> 2 boxes padron 1964 imperials
> 2 boxes padron 1964 exclusivos
> 2 boxes padron 1964 principes
> oh and 1 box of padron 1926 #1s
> 
> Now I have to agonize over the freeze or not freeze debate :-(. Doing a trial of some padron imperials now. If they smoke okay after.. I will do the whole lot.


:jaw: That is quite a pick up. I've never dealt with sticks that nice but I'm of the "freeze it and forget it" crowd, especially with the temp swings at my house.

I ordered a 5er of Torano exodus silver. I've heard nothing but good things about them and the price was right so I figured I would give them a try.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got confirmation that I was the winner of a 20 Perdomo Sampler from CBID; can't wait to try these out.:yo:


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



canadacigar said:


> WOW!!!!!! can I have one stick? jokes!!!
> 
> What are they all maduro? natural? or mixture?
> I have never had a padron anni, what do you recommend (maddie), seeing as you are a padron anni expert?


The 45th Anniversary Maduro is the best cigar on the planet, just sayin'


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mikemets said:


> The 45th Anniversary Maduro is the best cigar on the planet, just sayin'


Hey Mike
I like the 80th better than all the rest, IMHO


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My vote is for the 44 :boink:


----------



## PacNorthWest

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jakesmokes said:


> Just picked up..
> 2 boxes padron 45 annis
> 2 boxes padron 1964 imperials
> 2 boxes padron 1964 exclusivos
> 2 boxes padron 1964 principes
> oh and 1 box of padron 1926 #1s
> 
> Now I have to agonize over the freeze or not freeze debate :-(. Doing a trial of some padron imperials now. If they smoke okay after.. I will do the whole lot.


And where exactly did you pick these up sir? haha


----------



## Kurrgo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

After trying at the store, came home with some Top Shelf Signature Black, CAO LX2 and a couple Opus X (smaller ones).

Was really impressed with the CAO and Top Shelf Black. Top Shelf is a nice cigar shop in Skippack - try the signature black if you can. Outstanding smoke -for real.


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Hey Mike
> I like the 80th better than all the rest, IMHO


In order for me:

45th
40th
80th

all great of course


----------



## canadacigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Mike, are you talking about the family reserve 45th?



mikemets said:


> The 45th Anniversary Maduro is the best cigar on the planet, just sayin'


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



canadacigar said:


> Mike, are you talking about the family reserve 45th?


Yes.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jakesmokes said:


> Just picked up..
> 2 boxes padron 45 annis
> 2 boxes padron 1964 imperials
> 2 boxes padron 1964 exclusivos
> 2 boxes padron 1964 principes
> oh and 1 box of padron 1926 #1s
> 
> Now I have to agonize over the freeze or not freeze debate :-(. Doing a trial of some padron imperials now. If they smoke okay after.. I will do the whole lot.


Very nice score David.

As for freezing, well, if the climate control where you keep your storage is such that you can be sure you will never crest 70f or 70RH then it is "less" of a concern.

If you are like me, there are certain to be days in the summer that my central air is working overtime just to keep the ambient temperature in my home around 72.

Of course, there is always the "wine-a-dor" that would keep them cool, but then, there is the threat of power outages. That could be solved by a generator with an auto-transfer switch. I've seen natural gas whole house gennys that go for about 7k installed.

Ahh, the slippery slope!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack of Lito Gomez Small Batch #3. Will post up pic when they get out of the freezer!


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Leaving Vegas Baby!.......:woohoo:.......With gas money, (a tank full) Hurt cards, these final sticks. :tsk:.....*And another Box!* :lol:


----------



## essjayessone

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just snagged 5 Rocky Patel American Market Double Coronas from cigar monster... well, did yesterday anyhow!


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jakesmokes said:


> Just picked up..
> 2 boxes padron 45 annis
> 2 boxes padron 1964 imperials
> 2 boxes padron 1964 exclusivos
> 2 boxes padron 1964 principes
> oh and 1 box of padron 1926 #1s
> 
> Now I have to agonize over the freeze or not freeze debate :-(. Doing a trial of some padron imperials now. If they smoke okay after.. I will do the whole lot.


good lord what did that send you back 2500 yikes :spank:


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Hey Mike
> I like the 80th better than all the rest, IMHO


the 80 maduro was the best bar none to this day 
but they are all good just too exspensive :banghead:


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought a 28qt Igloo cooler...now to get some KL or beads or something. Going to use the cooler for my smoking sticks and my 100ct humi for my aging, I think.


----------



## zenbamboo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped by the B&M for a Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro. I want to smoke something great to celebrate smoking Bin Laden.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went to the B&M this morning to pick up a liga privada 9 to go with my coffee and they had viaje platino on sale for $110. I think they have four more boxes


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



68 Lotus said:


> Leaving Vegas Baby!.......:woohoo:.......With gas money, (a tank full) Hurt cards, these final sticks. :tsk:.....*And another Box!* :lol:


Very nice, Enjoy!


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



zenbamboo said:


> Stopped by the B&M for a Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro. I want to smoke something great to celebrate smoking Bin Laden.


HAHAHAHA. Nice. I'm thinking of smoking a Liberty '02 for that very reason.


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Not sure if you guys heard but Padron released a limited edition of their 1964 line up in a never seen before size with Padron, a 6x60.

It was exclusively produced for Smoke Inn in Florida to commemorate their 15th year in business, hence the name "SI-15".

Produced at 500 boxes, they went on sale on April 18th and are now practically all sold out. Sounds like I got the last 2 boxes of the 15 per box they had


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Right on Mike. Be sure to post a review on these. They looks pretty damn good.


----------



## TXsmoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> That could be solved by a generator with an auto-transfer switch. I've seen natural gas whole house gennys that go for about 7k installed.
> 
> Ahh, the slippery slope!


Have you looked into battery back-ups for computers? Something like this
FRYS.com | APC

I dont know what kind of time they would offer, but there are different sizes. Might be worthwhile if temp swings and power failures were an issue.


----------



## gravebelly

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This is my last order scheduled to ship on Thursday this week cannot wait. I just wanted to mix up some different samples but have smoked some of these already.

5 pack diesel unlimited
5 pack of 5 Vegas Miami 'M5'
5 pack Pirate's Gold Piramide #3
5 pack Tierra del Sol by Perdomo Toro Maduro
Tin of 10 St. Luis Rey Pequenos
Romeo y Julieta Viejo Humidor 20 Capacity
4 count 5 Vegas Classic Torpedo 
4 count 5 Vegas Gold Series Torpedo 
4 count 5 Vegas Gold Maduro Torpedo 
2 count Gurkha Micro-Batch: S-2
2 count 5 Vegas Classic 'The Judge'
2 count Mark Twain No.3
2 count Man O' War Corona
2 count Oliveros Eight Zero Preferido
1 count- Alec Bradley Harvest Selection '97 Robusto 
1 count CI Anniversary Epicure 
1 count Graycliff G2 Pirate (torpedo) 
1 count Gurkha's Park Avenue Churchill 
1 count Gurkha's Sherpa Café Torpedo 
1 count La Cuna Connecticut Torpedo 
1 count Padilla Achilles Torpedo 
1 count Perdomo Habano Connecticut Robusto 
1 count Perdomo Robusto 
1 count Rocky Patel Connecticut Torpedo 
1 count Rocky Patel Edge Lite Torpedo 
1 count 5 Vegas Gold Double Nickel


----------



## gravebelly

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mikemets said:


> Not sure if you guys heard but Padron released a limited edition of their 1964 line up in a never seen before size with Padron, a 6x60.
> 
> It was exclusively produced for Smoke Inn in Florida to commemorate their 15th year in business, hence the name "SI-15".
> 
> Produced at 500 boxes, they went on sale on April 18th and are now practically all sold out. Sounds like I got the last 2 boxes of the 15 per box they had


Looks good enjoy!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



TXsmoker said:


> Have you looked into battery back-ups for computers? Something like this
> FRYS.com | APC
> 
> I dont know what kind of time they would offer, but there are different sizes. Might be worthwhile if temp swings and power failures were an issue.


Thanks Adam, that's a smart and economical alternative to keep a wine-a-dor running.

I was just pointing out that there are levels of protection against the bad things that can happen to our stogies and it all depends on where you want to draw the line!

One might make the argument that the fewer cigars you keep on hand, the less trouble you will go through.

I've been smoking cigars for 16 years and have never had a problem. I've always been more of a risk-taker, but now that my colletion has more than quadrupled, I've decided to take the precaution of freezing them. That is where I draw the line, well, for now.:happy:


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A 3er of Tesas and a 5er of Ashton VSG Enchantments


----------



## Bunker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went a little old school with a 10-ct box of Camacho Corojo Diademas


----------



## xobrian

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Padilla 1932
5 pack Joya De Nicaragua Antono Dark Corojo


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got these today. They will get a nice long rest.


----------



## jakesmokes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I will take pics of my recent padron orders once they all arrive. By the way.. thanks for the heads up on the limit release above. Score a box today. Yum. Can't wait.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mikemets said:


> Not sure if you guys heard but Padron released a limited edition of their 1964 line up in a never seen before size with Padron, a 6x60.
> 
> It was exclusively produced for Smoke Inn in Florida to commemorate their 15th year in business, hence the name "SI-15".
> 
> Produced at 500 boxes, they went on sale on April 18th and are now practically all sold out. Sounds like I got the last 2 boxes of the 15 per box they had


Mike! Those look absolutely "mouth watering".:thumb:


----------



## jakesmokes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Here is most of the latest haul.


----------



## jakesmokes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*








Sorry.. still getting the nuances of photo upload...

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5144/5682438628_984aee8ac7.jpg


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

^ nice haul Jake


----------



## gentimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










on their way:
Drac, 2 face, Anarchy, and outlaw


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice one Tim!


----------



## gator_79

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just recieved a 5'er of Skull and Bones. I'l fire one in a week or two then put the rest to bed for at least 6 months.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Now that's an impresive padron purchase


----------



## Tman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

That's a huge Padron haul.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> 5 pack of Lito Gomez Small Batch #3. Will post up pic when they get out of the freezer!





dav0 said:


> 10 each of the following purchased but not yet aquired:
> 
> NHC Selection Limitada Reserva by Tatuaje
> NHC Selection Limitada Natural (Habano) by Tatuaje


Fresh out of the freeze process!










Sorry bout the blurry pic, work day for me, taken hastily.

In addition to the NHC mentioned in the original post, also picked up 10 (only 9 in pic) Tat Federal 90th. The 5 Tat Verocu you see there were worked out in a trade.


----------



## gentimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Frodo said:


> Nice one Tim!


thank you, sir!

sucks being on a college budget! you guys make me jealous


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

OK, back when I started on puff (83 days ago) I had a desktop humi I bought 17 years ago at Sam's Club and a smallish cooler. The humi, while sold as a 150 ct was really only good for about 50-75 sticks. Had 2 or 3 boxes in the cooler. Joined puff and here are just some of the purchases:

Waxing Moon desktop - 176 ct (when Ed says 176 I trust that it will hold them)

The Lauderdale Cabinet Humi 300ct (really more like 200)

Marine cooler I'd say it was a medium.

Guess what, due to 3 Veeral group buys, countless new resources for online cigars, what I'll call "envy purchases" and bombs/MAW/PIF/Trades .......................................... I'M OUT OF FREAKIN' SPACE again!

Thanks Puff, I used to be an obsessed Atlantic City gambler, but you know what, thanks to YOU GUYS, I've no time, money or inclination to go anymore! :smoke:

Oh, and yeah, Z-fog is still standing in the shadows, and he's like:
"Psst, hey Dav0, come over here, check out this pipe slope ..... "
this after Evonnida sent me a brand new, top-o-the-line MM Corn Cob. I think you guys are all in cahoots! ipe:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

very nice dav0! enjoy those cigars!

looking forward to the First Annual Dav0 Herf!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> very nice dav0! enjoy those cigars!
> 
> looking forward to the First Annual Dav0 Herf!


If this weather finally holds it may be soon!


----------



## Jeff989

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jakesmokes said:


> Sorry.. still getting the nuances of photo upload...
> 
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5144/5682438628_984aee8ac7.jpg


:faint::wacko: WOW!!!


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

So Jake when does your store open???


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> So Jake when does your store open???


Yeah man, Matt and I will take two each of your PAD samplers!! :wink:


----------



## canadacigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

That is retarded!! WOW! looks like you got a nice mixture of padrons. maduro, naturals, toro, robusto....enjoy son!


Jeff989 said:


> :faint::wacko: WOW!!!


----------



## jakesmokes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Speaking of stores.. I seriously considered contacting padron to see if I could do bulk orders. Probably wouldn't let me. But I know I would smoke them . I smoke up to five 64 s a day. Those in the photo won't last too long


----------



## sckfck

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jakesmokes said:


> Speaking of stores.. I seriously considered contacting padron to see if I could do bulk orders. Probably wouldn't let me. But I know I would smoke them . I smoke up to five 64 s a day. Those in the photo won't last too long


5 a day!!! I've only had 1 in 5 months.

I envy you sir...


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jakesmokes said:


> Speaking of stores.. I seriously considered contacting padron to see if I could do bulk orders. Probably wouldn't let me. But I know I would smoke them . I smoke up to five 64 s a day. Those in the photo won't last too long


5 a day wow thats like 10 hours worth of 64s a day i wouldnt want that much of one cigar even if i could afford $50- $70 a day to smoke

YOu da man :cowboyic9:


----------



## jakesmokes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just haven't found anything else I like. I do like 5 on the weekends.. 2-3 on the weekdays. Trying to find something else I like enough to blend in. So far.. the only thing that has come close has been the Olivas O and V. I'm new.. so maybe it will even out


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jakesmokes said:


> Just haven't found anything else I like. I do like 5 on the weekends.. 2-3 on the weekdays. Trying to find something else I like enough to blend in. So far.. the only thing that has come close has been the Olivas O and V. I'm new.. so maybe it will even out


Padron Anniversaries and Family Reserves are also my favorite NC cigar. I also like:

Tatujae Cojonu 2003s, and J21s
Liga Privada T52s
LFD Salamones
LFD Box Press
LG Chisels
Carlito God of Fires
VSG Wizards
ESGs
La Aurora 100 Anos

Just thought I'd name a few you may like to try.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Viaje Group Buy


----------



## eviltoy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those viajes look awesome you guys are spoilt for Choice with regards to NC's in the US. In South Africa we have tons of CC's but hardly any NC's and when you do get them they cost more than CC's. My buddy is out in Boston and will be bringing me back some Diesel UC and Unlimiteds and a box of JDN Dark Corojo he actually took delivery of them today. I cant wait


----------



## bbasaran

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Holy Melony Eric whats wrong with you, calm down and stop buying all the premium stick aviable...


----------



## QiCultivator

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today: a bundle of 20 Pepin Famous Nicaragguan 7000 (for $45)


----------



## mike91LX

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

been eagerly waiting for these to show up:


----------



## gentimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

mg:

very nice pickup


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

nothing :bawling:


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wait, that's a lie:

5 Ashton VSG corona gorda
5 Ashton ESG 20 YS

from a lot by run by a brother here.


----------



## xobrian

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 god of fire don carlos 2007


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> Wait, that's a lie:
> 
> 5 Ashton VSG corona gorda
> 5 Ashton ESG 20 YS
> 
> from a lot by run by a brother here.


I was going to be shocked if a day went by when Dav0 didn't buy SOMETHING! anda:


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> I was going to be shocked if a day went by when Dav0 didn't buy SOMETHING! anda:


It's KEELINK ME Kipp! Only 10 cigars! And it Wedneday already!!

All kidding aside, I shouldn't have even bought those because there are some expenses coming my way and I will need any reserves but the price was too good to pass up, and I've never even tried either of those cigars.

Oh, and I'll also be within 100 yards of one of only TWO Viaje authorized retailers tonight!

Sheesh, I need a chastity belt for my wallet!


----------



## craig_o

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5-pack of Oliva G Torpedos, a 5 Vegas sampler (9 cigars total), a 5-pack of CAO Anniversary Maduro Toros, another 5-pack CAO America Monuments, a vector butane insert and a brass Zippo for said insert. Life is good.


----------



## jakesmokes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mikemets said:


> Padron Anniversaries and Family Reserves are also my favorite NC cigar. I also like:
> 
> Tatujae Cojonu 2003s, and J21s
> Liga Privada T52s
> LFD Salamones
> LFD Box Press
> LG Chisels
> Carlito God of Fires
> VSG Wizards
> ESGs
> La Aurora 100 Anos
> 
> Just thought I'd name a few you may like to try.


Thanks for the tip! I am always looking for possible other varieties to blend in to my Padron addiction. Ordered another box of 45 family reserves and 1964 imperials today. They are such awesome cigars.


----------



## kolumbo69

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

























DPG Blue Label Invictos (5x50)
Vegas Cubanas Delicias (7x50)
1 - DPG Black label 1950 Toro (6x52)
1 - DPG Series JJ Maduro Selectos (5x50)
1 - DPG Series JJ Sublime (6x54) 
1 - El Rey Del Los Habano Robusto (5x50)
1 - My Father #5 Toro (6x56)
1 - My Father Le Bijou 1922 Churchill (7x50)
1 - DPG Exclusivo Ltd Robusto (5x50)
1 - La Aroma De Cuba Edicion Especial No. 2 (4.80x48)
1 - La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Churchill (7x50) 
1 - San Cristobal Seleccion Del Sol Robusto (5x52)
1 - The Mystery Cigar ??? (6.50x54) 
1 x Gurkha Viper XO
1 x Gurkha Elite Toro
1 x Gurkha Vintage Shaggy Dominican Robusto
1 x Gurkha Vintage Shaggy Connecticut Torpedo
1 x Gurkha Black Dragon Churchill
1 x Gurkha Status Torpedo Maduro
1 x Gurkha NY (New York Edition) Robusto

2x460 Connecticut,
2x 460 Cameroon, 
2x 460 Habano.


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> Oh, and I'll also be within 100 yards of one of only TWO Viaje authorized retailers tonight!
> 
> Sheesh, I need a chastity belt for my wallet!


Dave, I'm thinking you simply need to funnel your purchases to me for a while. That way you get the rush of purchasing something new, but you don't need to struggle to make room for more cigars. It's really a win-win scenario for you.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Just made my first CI order in almost 6 months. I picked up a box of Man O War Puro Authentico, bundle of GH 2002, 5-er of Cain Daytona, and that 3 for $1 sampler. They threw in 5 Man O War Salomons, and a free Leon Jimenes Cafe Coretto Tin.
> 
> I have really been wanting to the the Puro Authentico and the Cain Daytona. The GH 2002 are some great gems for so cheap.


Here is the Leon Jimenes tin, Cain Daytona and the $1 Sampler. That tin smells just like a mocha... Will be interesting to see what's up with em.










Here are the Puro Authentico. They skipped the 5 Salomons and tossed in 5 free Puro Authentico! Sweet!!! That's like a $30 value!









And lastly, the bundle of Gran Habano Vintage 2002!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Here is the Leon Jimenes tin, Cain Daytona and the $1 Sampler. That tin smells just like a mocha... Will be interesting to see what's up with em.


Nice scores Erich! Very generous of them to throw in extras, that's awesome!

The Leon Jimenes are pretty tasty cigarillos though! I've only had one tin and only a couple out of it but they aren't half bad at all. Definitely that mocha/coffee flavor in there.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

You guys are ridiculous. Dav0, you're out of control. Erich, those Puro Authenticos look very nice!


----------



## Darkavenger

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just ordered a five pack of gurhka beauty, and shall also be hitting my local shop this weekend


----------



## xobrian

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack AF Hemmingway Short Story


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Big news for me, finally, Cohiba Gran Reservas on the way...maybe in about 2 weeks.

Virtually impossible to get, or at least it has been for me.

Will post pics.


----------



## Athion

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The wife wanted to see the little local B&M that I like so much, so we swung by and I got 2oz of Pipe tobacco, a can of 5x refined butane (with a metal fill nozzle!!), a really nice Vector soft flame lighter for the wife (she smokes Cigs). 2 Cain Daytona #4s, a RP Decade Lonsdale and an AB Tempus...

all I went in for was the dang butane though LOL


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Nothing big, but the new Tat P Series came in and I figured I would grab one of each.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice Andrew... wish some of the local B&M's would carry em.


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Very nice Andrew... wish some of the local B&M's would carry em.


For a mixed filler, I thought the old Churchills were (and are) just fine. They aren't complex and they don't change flavors like a $10+ cigar, but there is a lot of pepper, cedar and spice and I'm happy to burn one when I'm outside in the yard.

The new ones being $3 and under were a no-brainer. I'll let them rest a bit before I dive in, I'm interested to see if the blend has been tweaked at all.


----------



## canadacigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice!! what did you get a box of them?



mikemets said:


> Big news for me, finally, Cohiba Gran Reservas on the way...maybe in about 2 weeks.
> 
> Virtually impossible to get, or at least it has been for me.
> 
> Will post pics.


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



canadacigar said:


> Nice!! what did you get a box of them?


Yes, box of 15.


----------



## usrower321

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just scored a few A. Fernandez samplers from cbid for <2.50/stick (including shipping):

The All in the Family Super-Sampler: 
3 - 5 Vegas Triple-A (5" x 56)
3 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo) (5" x 56)
3 - La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Toro (6.5" x 50)
3 - Man O' War Ruination Robusto #1 (5.5" x 54)
3 - Man O' War Virtue Toro (6" x 50)

The Man O' War Taster Sampler:
2 - Man O' War Robusto (5.5" x 50)
2 - Man O' War Ruination Belicoso #1 (5.75" x 56)
2 - Man O' War Virtue Toro (6" x 50)

Excited to try some of them out. Especially the ruination.


----------



## smokinpeace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Anejo 46's from 2004. I can't even express how good these are.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Slice of pizza - damn I wanna buy sumpin'!


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

6 Tatuaje Petites and the last 2 Illusione cg4's that the B&M had...couldn't let them sit there all alone!


----------



## titlowda

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A few things


----------



## sckfck

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smokinpeace said:


> A box of Anejo 46's from 2004. I can't even express how good these are.


2004?!?! Nice score...!


----------



## Aficionado82

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2006 Camacho Liberty
2008 Camacho Liberty
Davidoff Special C (Culebra)


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

LFD Air Bender Chisel
AB Prensado Robusto
2 AB SCR Robusto
2 AF Rosado Magnum R


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn so many nice purchases!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> Slice of pizza - damn I wanna buy sumpin'!


You can pay me for being your friend and Ray for well.....you know...:lol::lol:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

yes dav0 cough up the cash! and cigars!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> You can pay me for being your friend and Ray for well.....you know...:lol::lol:


I can pay you in izza: !



Rock31 said:


> yes dav0 cough up the cash! and cigars!


Something's coming up, but it's uke:!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> RyJ Wide Churchill





dav0 said:


> 10 LP #9 Toro


Sorry bout the lousy picture - gotta get to work!










Yeah, I know, not toro (I like robustos)!


----------



## xobrian

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bundle of Gran Habano Vintage 2002


----------



## Shark Bait

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Swisher Sweets! Just kidding, just kidding.

Actually I just got a shipment of Nica Libre's yesterday and they're great but my favorite purchase so far are the CAO mx2's I bought 2 weeks ago. They've become an obsession of mine, so much so that I had to get professional help. Though it's a slow steady climb back to reality my psychiatrist says that Mad CAO disease is incurable.

...and as for the Swishers, yes I do keep a few around, just in case! Hey, a man needs a back-up weapon.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Your backup weapon should be some GH Vintage 2002's!


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Box Tatuaje Havana VI Gorditos
1 Box Camacho Connecticut Monarca


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Your backup weapon should be some GH Vintage 2002's!


+1....GH at $2.00 per stick should always be your backup stick.


----------



## Shark Bait

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> +1....GH at $2.00 per stick should always be your backup stick.


I'm taking notes gentlemen! :cp


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Shark Bait said:


> I'm taking notes gentlemen! :cp


One of the best sticks for the money that I have ever had...I have always seen them on CI and other sites and have thought "how good can they be", but they are fantastic...I would put them in the taste category of most $5-$6 sticks... for a fraction of the price. Speaking of which, I need to get myself a bundle!


----------



## Shark Bait

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thanks for the advice guys it just so happens I have a GH #3, 2008 Gran Reserva in my humidor I'd forgotten about. Just finishing up a meal and will go out to smoke this baby shortly. If I'm not back by 3 call the sheriff! :cowboyic9:


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

(2) Los Blancos Nine Torpedo
(2) 5 Vegas Series A Archetype 
(2) Diesel Unholy Cocktail
(1) Viaje Satori Nirvana


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Needed to replace the Tatuaje Gran Cojonu I'm using in Erich's pass, so I ended up buying the Cojonu 2003, 2006 and 2009 also (how's that for Puff math?). Plus it's Nestor Miranda day, so free Art Deco for me!


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Caliber III Hygros
1 retractable punch cutter
Boveda seasoning packs to kick my desktop humi back up
Hygro calibration kits
And 1 pound of 70% beads for my friend

Anyone used CheapHumidors beads, are they as good as the HF beads? They look a little bigger than the other ones...


----------



## xobrian

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Ashton VSG
10 DPG Cuban Classic


----------



## Shark Bait

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Alright, I'm back from my smoke break. The GH proved to be an excellent cigar as noted by some of the members here. These will DEFINITELY be a part of my humidor in the future. Thanks again for the heads up!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Get the GH Vintage 2002 Robusto, you will like them even better than the ones you just smoked


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Get the GH Vintage 2002 Robusto, you will like them even better than the ones you just smoked


Ray, I smoked one earlier this evening and it was easily one of the worst things I've ever smoked. Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## Darkavenger

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just picked up the 18 pack legal sampler from ci. I just need to try more cigars


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Erich, what's wrong with you?


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Liga Privada T52 Toro, 2005 Camacho Diplomat, a box of Grand Habano CorojoRobusto Grande, A box of Macanudo 97 Perfecto and 12 JdNA Robusto


----------



## Boston Rog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just went shopping to stock up on everyday smokes.
Gran Habano vintage 2002 churchill $39
Diesal Unholy Cocktail $99
Sancho Panza DBL Maduro $63
Pina Del Rio Oscuro $69
Total $330 + FREE SHIPPING
115 CIGARS:clap2:


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

From brother Bryan (bc8436):


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Roger you are nuts, lol good stuff!

Dav0 nice pickup!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> Roger you are nuts, lol good stuff!
> 
> Dav0 nice pickup!


Sup Zack! Course Rog is nuts :dizzy:, you know that!

How are these ESG/VSG things. Saw them in a group buy that Bryan was selling off for a friend, did a quick google and, well, impulse buy time! :laugh:

Ever had one? I know that the bigger one (ESG) is more expensive.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> Sup Zack! Course Rog is nuts :dizzy:, you know that!
> 
> How are these ESG/VSG things. Saw them in a group buy that Bryan was selling off for a friend, did a quick google and, well, impulse buy time! :laugh:
> 
> Ever had one? I know that the bigger one (ESG) is more expensive.


VSG's are superb smokes! I have a handful of ESG's bot honestly have never had one. Classic Fuente flavors IMO


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

ESG are superb!


----------



## Diamondog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mikemets said:


> Big news for me, finally, Cohiba Gran Reservas on the way...maybe in about 2 weeks.
> 
> Virtually impossible to get, or at least it has been for me.
> 
> Will post pics.


Can you share your source? I am in the market for as well, thanks.


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Diamondog said:


> Can you share your source? I am in the market for as well, thanks.


Pretty bold on your first post....


----------



## Boston Rog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Boston Rog said:


> Just went shopping to stock up on everyday smokes.
> Gran Habano vintage 2002 churchill $39
> Diesal Unholy Cocktail $99
> Sancho Panza DBL Maduro $63
> Pina Del Rio Oscuro $69
> Total $330 + FREE SHIPPING
> 115 CIGARS:clap2:


Lol I forgot A box of Nica Libre also $59


----------



## Diamondog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



harley33 said:


> Pretty bold on your first post....


Nah just determined to get what I'm looking for. I am a well established member at another board and I'm sure some here will recognize my name as I know members frequent both boards. I'm legit and those who know me know these are within my cigar budget. I just happened to start at another board and don't really have the time to dedicate to more than one board. I'd understand aprehension of course but I need to exhaust all possible avenues to get what I'm looking for. Not trying to offend anyone just after something rare...


----------



## cedjunior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Needed some more storage. Doing the newspaper trick as we speak... can't wait to re-organize my sticks!


----------



## the_brain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just stocked back up - Box each of
Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 50 Years Robusto Box Press 
Punch Rare Corojo Champion
Arturo Fuente Hemingway
La Aurora Preferido Robusto Natural
Alec Bradley Tempus Centuria
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Magnifico
Camacho Corojo Churchill Maduro

Should keep me for a while


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Tat J21
1 Tat 2003
1 Tat Lancero
1 Zino Z Class Robusto 
1 Zino Z Class Belicoso
1 LFD DL Oscuro Lancero


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Needed some more storage. Doing the newspaper trick as we speak... can't wait to re-organize my sticks!


Newspaper trick?


----------



## Diamondog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> Newspaper trick?


Newspaper draws out any plastic smells in a new cooler so the cigars don't absorb any odours...


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Diamondog said:


> Newspaper draws out any plastic smells in a new cooler so the cigars don't absorb any odours...


Thanks, will have to remember that trick.


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



harley33 said:


> Pretty bold on your first post....


ya think :kicknuts:


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This weeks additions.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> This weeks additions.


Wow. Just wow.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hey Erich
LOL Love your new avatar


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> This weeks additions.


Jesus! :jaw:


----------



## kumanchu

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ChiTownHustler said:


> Jesus! :jaw:


i think that's more than I smoke in a year...:shock:


----------



## Kypt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> This weeks additions.


You are my hero! :bowdown:


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Kypt said:


>


Kypt, do you mind telling me where you got those? I've been trying to source them for a while now and I haven't seen them anywhere!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Looked for one that was built like a cooler, they actually have drop off boxes for MD offices, but they are not pole mounted. It is way oversized! Asked Tbone if we could install a patio umbrella over it, she smacked me in the head:

Apoliges to Shuckins for going to Home Depot!










In case you were wondering, it's not that I'm encourging anyone here to try and blow it up, I get lots-o-parcells and needed something bigger.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oh, I think I'm just gonna take a baseball bat to it......


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Oh, I think I'm just gonna take a baseball bat to it......


I told Tbone we needed to hire a mason to come and make one out of brick and mortar! :tinfoil3:


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> I told Tbone we needed to hire a mason to come and make one out of brick and mortar! :tinfoil3:


Is it installed yet? I wonder who will be the "first" to bomb it? ainkiller:


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zfog said:


> Is it installed yet? I wonder who will be the "first" to bomb it? ainkiller:


NO ONE, I'm installing it in a hidden location! :madgrin:


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> NO ONE, I'm installing it in a hidden location! :madgrin:


We will see about that!


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Oh, I think I'm just gonna take a baseball bat to it......


Take this whichever way you want, but hopefully you didn't learn how to swing a bat watching the Yankees...


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> Take this whichever way you want, but hopefully you didn't learn how to swing a bat watching the Yankees...


rotfl


----------



## bnbtobacco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I bought a box of Perdomo.


----------



## cjcpro

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got some Gran Habano 3 SLS robusto. Bundle of 20


----------



## zeebra

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Diamondog said:


> Can you share your source? I am in the market for as well, thanks.





harley33 said:


> Pretty bold on your first post....


Steve might have just joined here, but I'll vouch for him! I'm at another forum with Diamondog for over the past year, and hes a great BOTL!! .

BTW Steve, I think you need 100 post and you can come into the Habanos forum. Get postin buddy...lol


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

...and that's why I rarely post in this thread. I buy ONE cigar, maybe a 5er then I go to post and Dave shows a pic buying twice my stock of cigars in a shot. LOL.

Kidding of course, I love seeing the pics.


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Will you upgrade your home once it won't be large enough to hold all your humidors anymore ???



smelvis said:


> This weeks additions.


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jspilon said:


> Will you upgrade your home once it won't be large enough to hold all your humidors anymore ???


I heard that Dave moved out of the house because the cigars took over. He lives at the Holiday Inn Express down the road. :madgrin:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> Take this whichever way you want, but hopefully you didn't learn how to swing a bat watching the Yankees...


Bad day to make this statement. Better luck next time buddy. :rotfl:


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Bad day to make this statement. Better luck next time buddy. :rotfl:


Yessir they were the Bronx Bombers today, 4 men in Pinstripes goin' yard for 5 dingers - two by El Capitan! :banana:


----------



## Kypt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> Kypt, do you mind telling me where you got those? I've been trying to source them for a while now and I haven't seen them anywhere!


I got them at Cigar-ette City in Newark, DE. They have a ton of them. Gary, who owns the company, is usually there and is a real nice guy.


----------



## Kurrgo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Still buying singles to try as many as possible -

Casa Magna Colorado
Illusione cg:4 and Epernay
Alec Bradley Tempus


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oba-Oba Robusto!


----------



## canadacigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Had to buy a few Habanos at the local shop.

Romeo y julieta tubo romeo No2
Bolivar Royal Coronas


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jspilon said:


> Will you upgrade your home once it won't be large enough to hold all your humidors anymore ???


Naw I'll just get a double wide and put up some shelves


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just send your overstock to me, I will pay you in peanuts.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A small flat rate box....:evil:


----------



## bboz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got the 8 cigar and travel humi for $15 from CI...I needed a travel humi so whats wrong with 8 cigars and $10 off the cost of the travel humi


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box La Aroma de Cuba 'Mi Amor' Magnifico
1 box Tatuaje Havana VI Artistas Torpedo


----------



## woodted

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> 1 box La Aroma de Cuba 'Mi Amor' Magnifico
> 1 box Tatuaje Havana VI Artistas Torpedo


You've been busy lately Eric!:mrgreen:


----------



## Oldmso54

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> 1 box La Aroma de Cuba 'Mi Amor' Magnifico
> 1 box Tatuaje Havana VI Artistas Torpedo


Those are just so damn BEAUTIFUL - sitting perfectly in their boxes ...I just don't understand why my wife can't appreciate such a gorgeous site?


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



woodted said:


> You've been busy lately Eric!:mrgreen:


I have been hitting the mailbox everyday trying to head off the credit card bill. If my wife see our group buy, plus my other purchases, .her head is going to pop off


----------



## hoosiers2006

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> 1 box La Aroma de Cuba 'Mi Amor' Magnifico
> 1 box Tatuaje Havana VI Artistas Torpedo


Well if the wife doesnt want you to have the tats, I would be more than happy to take them off of your hands or you can just store them at my house. :mrgreen:

Very very nice.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> 1 box La Aroma de Cuba 'Mi Amor' Magnifico
> 1 box Tatuaje Havana VI Artistas Torpedo


Nice Eric, those Magnificos are, well Magnifico! :fear:


----------



## ShawnP

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box of Tatuaje series P robusto
1 box Ambos Mundos Toro



















Shawn


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Shawn, you sir, have good taste.


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just received my first 5er of Padron 1964 ani Maduro Torpedos.

I am so excited, I get my stuff delivered here at work so I know it does not sit around outside my house in the heat or whatever weather might be, I went home over lunch and put them in the humi so that I can smoke em sooner. I will wait at least a week before hitting the first one, but it will be hard to resist.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pickups everyone


----------



## canadacigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5er of 601 blue maduro
5er Jamie Garcia Reserva Especial belicosos
5er Cubao Maduro No4
4pack box of Padron 2000 maduro

.....and the great Shuckins sent me a bomb...(all the singles)


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



sdlaird said:


> Just received my first 5er of Padron 1964 ani Maduro Torpedos.
> 
> I am so excited, I get my stuff delivered here at work so I know it does not sit around outside my house in the heat or whatever weather might be, I went home over lunch and put them in the humi so that I can smoke em sooner. I will wait at least a week before hitting the first one, but it will be hard to resist.


Nice smokes Scott - I know I enjoy all the Padron Annys.


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The Oliva's were Buy 2 Get 2 free.

Discussing Pipes and Baccy a few minutes! (after I made my purchase)....She threw in a bag of Dovercourt Baccy, a nail, a cob, and a flyer _"Guide For The Cigar and Pipe Smoker"_ Just for coming in!

I see a Nording in my future!


----------



## JPinDC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Weekend freefalls got me - Don Peppin 1979 (10), Cain Habano Robusto (10), Oliva V 5-sampler in the nice box perfect for a gift.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Driving past the B&M , didn't really needed a cigar, I just wanted to take a look . They had some stuff on the sales table so I picked up 4 Gurkha Blackdragons,2 CAO Italia Gondola (torpedo),and El Baton robusto (by JC Newman ) $30


----------



## eyesack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> Driving past the B&M , didn't really needed a cigar, I just wanted to take a look . They had some stuff on the sales table so I picked up 4 Gurkha Blackdragons,2 CAO Italia Gondola (torpedo),and El Baton robusto (by JC Newman ) $30


Those El Batons are yummy and under-rated I think. 
I just ordered 20 Gran Habano Vintage 2002's for my sis's wedding. I can't wait till I get some income flowing again. All hell's gonna break loose in my cooler.:target:


----------



## Hoghunter

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped by a new to me B&M this past Saturday and was shocked to find and purchase:

4- Viaje WMD's 
2- Viaje Satori Zens
2- Viaje Satori Nirvanas


----------



## Jesus Quintana

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Collected my Antojitos Cubanos Churchills and Torpedos today from the Post Office :target: Woop!!

Not all good news though. I got hit, BAD, for tax.:hurt:

I went to pick them up and had to pay £141 tax!!!!!!!! ($230 of your good US$), so my $80 daily smokes came to a grand total of $315.

Oh well, Cheaper than what I could have paid in this stupid country. Some ya win and all that.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Jesus Quintana said:


> Collected my Antojitos Cubanos Churchills and Torpedos today from the Post Office :target: Woop!!
> 
> Not all good news though. I got hit, BAD, for tax.:hurt:
> 
> I went to pick them up and had to pay £141 tax!!!!!!!! ($230 of your good US$), so my $80 daily smokes came to a grand total of $315.
> 
> Oh well, Cheaper than what I could have paid in this stupid country. Some ya win and all that.


Bloody hell! Isn't this why Sean Connery bought and moved to his own island! :drama:

Brother Mark, you are paying for that recent wedding! :martini:

On the bright side, you can walk into most any tobbaconist and pick up a fine Habano! :smile:


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The central air conditioner we keep it around 72-74 degrees in the summer. But in the man cave ,me and my cigars like it about 68 degrees. So I picked this up today online Koldfront Ultracool 14,000 BTU Portable Air Conditioner ,


----------



## Captnstabn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hate to see your electric bill with that thing blasting!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn those taxes are miserable!


----------



## ShawnP

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just arrived....:target:



















Shawn


----------



## mikemets

*4 bright yellow bags arrived today!*

yeah


----------



## Jesus Quintana

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Damn those taxes are miserable!


I try not to think about the taxes too much really, otherwise I'd get depressed! You can see why we have a problem in the UK with smuggling, fake goods etc.



dav0 said:


> Bloody hell! Isn't this why Sean Connery bought and moved to his own island! :drama:
> 
> Brother Mark, you are paying for that recent wedding! :martini:
> 
> *On the bright side, you can walk into most any tobbaconist and pick up a fine Habano*! :smile:


:wave:Right on BOTL! The downside is the tax on it!!! Never mind, stiff upper lip!

:focus: Let's see some more pictures before I digress too much.


----------



## mikemets

*Re: 4 bright yellow bags arrived today!*



mikemets said:


> yeah


Nice little haul today:


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> The central air conditioner we keep it around 72-74 degrees in the summer. But in the man cave ,me and my cigars like it about 68 degrees. So I picked this up today online Koldfront Ultracool 14,000 BTU Portable Air Conditioner ,


wow nice purchase how do you smoke that :tongue1:


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Jesus Quintana said:


> I try not to think about the taxes too much really, otherwise I'd get depressed! You can see why we have a problem in the UK with smuggling, fake goods etc.
> 
> :wave:Right on BOTL! The downside is the tax on it!!! Never mind, stiff upper lip!
> 
> :focus: Let's see some more pictures before I digress too much.


great score buy man thats highway robbery


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: 4 bright yellow bags arrived today!*



mikemets said:


> Nice little haul today:


great score 
ramon alloness great fopr early day smoke
hoya epicure is great 
love the bolivars one of my favs

never tried the other 
any body have thoughts chime in


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



chewwy26 said:


> wow nice purchase how do you smoke that :tongue1:


It's for beetle control, this big boy will keep my cigars and all cigar smokers happy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My Perdomo sampler pack arrived today and after inspecting each one-into the freezer they went!:thumb:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just realized best cigar prices won't ship to NY


----------



## eventide

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A 24 count box of Tatuaje Havana VI Hermosas. Can't wait till those sleeping beauty's awake from their peaceful slumber.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a la gloria cubano limitada 2004. Hiding in the back at the [email protected]


----------



## bc8436

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

These finally arrived ...


















Much thanks to a great BOTL for helping me track these down!


----------



## eviltoy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

dang!! I wish we got those here


----------



## essjayessone

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



chewwy26 said:


> wow nice purchase how do you smoke that :tongue1:


If that thing's smoking, there are big problems


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Just realized best cigar prices won't ship to NY


That sucks. They have some great prices.


----------



## bbasaran

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

*Bryan*; I seriously envy you. But I also hope you will enjoy them and its good to know that those beauties are in the right hands.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Juicestain said:


> That sucks. They have some great prices.


Guess it is time to use my NJ buddies


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Guess it is time to use my NJ buddies


You really think that you could trust Veeral or Dav0 with your sticks? You would order a box and by the time you got there you wouldn't have anything left but trimmings that shook loose in transit.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Juicestain said:


> That sucks. They have some great prices.


Yep, some of thier smokes they do have the best prices as the name implies, but check out the price for a single FFOX shark! But I also love that I can order before 3PM and have em' at my door the next day! :biggrin:



Rock31 said:


> Guess it is time to use my NJ buddies


I told you Ray, I promise to keep the markup down to 3%! :caked:


----------



## 4pistonjosh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I said..... I picked up a la gloria cubana from 2004 at my local b&m it was bidding behind some boxes...jews I guess im the only one that thanks these is a good find. Haha


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



4pistonjosh said:


> I said..... I picked up a la gloria cubana from 2004 at my local b&m it was bidding behind some boxes...jews I guess im the only one that thanks these is a good find. Haha


Watch out, Josh's cigars are "bidding" to him to lead the "Jews". Please "thank" them for me too! :tease:

Are you trying post while smoking, eating and playing WOW? oke:


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



4pistonjosh said:


> Just picked up a la gloria cubano limitada 2004. Hiding in the back at the [email protected]


Nice Josh, you have to post up your thoughts when you fire one up. A 7 year old stick should have a VERY light colored ash and taste very smooth! ipe:


----------



## 4pistonjosh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn auto correct. Hehe


----------



## kjd2121

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Received my box of Padilla Miami Churchills - Got them for well under 1/2 price through CBID. I de-cellophaned them as I hate that stuff. Will try one tonight.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> You really think that you could trust Veeral or Dav0 with your sticks? You would order a box and by the time you got there _*you wouldn't have anything left but trimmings that shook loose in transit*_.


I don't think it would be the first time Ray got a package like that.:drum:


----------



## Habano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

These are possibly the two boxes out of 20 that exist in the States, and two out of 300 that exist in the world. Only four stores in the United States were able to get a few boxes of the Quesada Espana. One box each of the Corona and Robusto sizes. Thanks to a couple brothers of the leaf for bringing these to my attention in order to obtain them. I am working on acquiring two more boxes of the Corona size for them as well.


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some dark & Yummies that came to day


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## zeebra

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Starbuck said:


> These are possibly the two boxes out of 20 that exist in the States, and two out of 300 that exist in the world. Only four stores in the United States were able to get a few boxes of the Quesada Espana. One box each of the Corona and Robusto sizes. Thanks to a couple brothers of the leaf for bringing these to my attention in order to obtain them. I am working on acquiring two more boxes of the Corona size for them as well.


Man David I just read reviews on this freaking cigar, and here you are already posting it!! Well congrats on that awesome purchase....you doing a group buy on these??? LOL. Great score on those man. The review on it made me do a search on it and I was like, wtf am I reading this when I cant even get these! Nice!


----------



## Habano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



zeebra said:


> Man David I just read reviews on this freaking cigar, and here you are already posting it!! Well congrats on that awesome purchase....you doing a group buy on these??? LOL. Great score on those man. The review on it made me do a search on it and I was like, wtf am I reading this when I cant even get these! Nice!


Thanks Shawn. Indeed the reviews are off the charts for this stick. I have not smoked one yet. However for the price, the reviews, and the opportunity to pick up a couple of boxes of this rare stick, it was a no brainer. To think there may only be 20 boxes here in the States and 300 in the world is just crazy.


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



zeebra said:


> Man David I just read reviews on this freaking cigar, and here you are already posting it!! Well congrats on that awesome purchase....you doing a group buy on these??? LOL. Great score on those man. The review on it made me do a search on it and I was like, wtf am I reading this when I cant even get these! Nice!


ditto to that just read for too long and said hhhmmmm and cant find em anywhere maybe we can joust for them :fencing:


----------



## gentimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

new acquisitions:


----------



## cedjunior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










On sale at a decent enough price, so I bought a couple.


----------



## ltcal94

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just received a box of Padron Family Reserve #46. :banana::bounce:


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Medicos


----------



## 4pistonjosh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



cedjunior said:


> On sale at a decent enough price, so I bought a couple.


Great buy. Were are they on sale at


----------



## cedjunior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



4pistonjosh said:


> Great buy. Were are they on sale at


Cigar Place had them on sale for $139.95/box of toros plus free shipping. Edit: Sale is over though, it was last weekend.


----------



## Cigary

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got my CBID order in...box of Pinar Del Rio: Morrow Castle and G A R Grand Habano Robustos. I see over on Auctioneer I have one about 5 other auctions...busy busy week for my poor wallet.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Auctions you are still winning? Hehe good luck with them!


----------



## max gas

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

i bought 5 DPG series JJ's for $30 from a local cigar bar


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Starbuck said:


> These are possibly the two boxes out of 20 that exist in the States, and two out of 300 that exist in the world. Only four stores in the United States were able to get a few boxes of the Quesada Espana. One box each of the Corona and Robusto sizes. Thanks to a couple brothers of the leaf for bringing these to my attention in order to obtain them. I am working on acquiring two more boxes of the Corona size for them as well.


I smoked one of the coronas on Thursday, pretty good.


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This was my first online order that I just received this week. Mostly singles, but I got 5 packs of a few. I sort of put together a sampler to try a bunch of Maduro stuff. I also got all the CAO Brazilia stuff cause so far it's my fave, so I wanted to try all sizes:

Acid Blondie
CAO Brazilia Lambada
CAO Brazilia Amazon
CAO Brazilia Gol!
CAO Brazilia Piranha
CAO Brazilia Box Press
CAO Brazilia Anaconda
CAO MX2 Robusto
CAO Brazilia Corcovado
CAO Maduro Robusto
Oliva Serie O Maduro Robusto
Rocky Patel Edge Missile Torpedo Maduro
Rocky Patel Edge Toro Maduro
Ashton Aged Maduro #20
Oliva Serie G Maduro Robusto
CAO Conmemorativo Sampler
CAO Flavours Sampler
Gurkha Assassin Churchill
Oliva Serie V Double Robusto
Nub Maduro 460
Nub Maduro 464 Torpedo
CAO Gold Maduro Corona
Gurkha Evil Toro
Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real Maduro Amore (Figurado)
Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real Maduro Robusto


----------



## ProbateGeek

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My partner at the firm lent me his credit card in return for some collectible books I wasn't reading. Picked up a few things on cbid:

Gurkha Empire Series Sampler
Gurkha Micro-Batch Sampler
Box of Man O' War Puro Authentico Corona
Box of Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consul 
Box of Padilla Dominus Perla 
Box of 601 Serie Red Habano Trabuco
Box of 5 Vegas Classic Corona
Box of 5 Vegas Relic Perfecto

The books were just collecting dust, anyway.


----------



## CigarMike

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I stopped at my local smoke shop on my way to work tonight and picked up a La Flor Dominicana Air Bender(Chisel) that I will be trying out today.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Four Power Rangers - the B&M where I purchased had stickers with bar codes on the cello - when I removed the stickers lots of sticky residue remained so while I'm not really a "no cello" guy, I didn't want the glue residue in my humi. Same thing happened with the DC Maximus you see next to them.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Beautiful dav0


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Beautiful dav0


Hey, why is the Red Tubo 2nd label upside down? I HAVE FAKES in my Humi? :decision:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yes. You were conned by the upside down label maker.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Yes. You were conned by the upside down label maker.


And LOOK, the power ranger furthest left has TAPE and a head that isn't as POINTY!!! Damn small B&M where I got them prolly made them in the back room!

BTW, two of them have YOUR FINGERPRINTS on them! :cheeky:


----------



## TheBelgiumWaffle

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Friend and I bought a Fuente Fuente Opus X the other day to celebrate year being over


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I puffed The Rocky Patel Renaissance cuz it wouldn't fit in my cabby!...:ss

One of the Best RP's I've Puffed! :nod:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Opus looks great! I may need to torch one today.


----------



## gentimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went into a local shop I hadn't been in previously and found a stash of Tatuaje Red Tubos, so I had to grab one.










Then I noticed they had two unopened boxes of these, along with a box with 7 left in it:










Scooped up a box of those. All in all, good find.


----------



## Captnstabn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice. How much was the box?


----------



## ProbateGeek

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Captnstabn said:


> Nice. How much was the box?


Yeah - open it up and give us peek?


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice to see them just sitting around lol....


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Captnstabn said:


> Nice. How much was the box?


Just under 160.



ProbateGeek said:


> Yeah - open it up and give us peek?























Rock31 said:


> Nice to see them just sitting around lol....


Yeah, imagine what else might be stuck in some recess of his humidor.


----------



## Hinson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Man I want to try those Tatuaje's. Been looking but no luck. Grats on the find.


----------



## EARN

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Tatuaje El Triunfador No. 4 - 5 Pack
Fuente Sun Grown Chateau King B- Single

It's been a slow couple of buying weeks. I'm ready to throw down some cash once the Fuente's drop in a few weeks.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

20 Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo)
10 Vegas Gold Maduro Toro Taster, Maduro 
5er Padilla Habano Artisano 
5er Perdomo Habano Torpedo Maduro
1 Perdomo Thundra Table Lighter GUN METAL (Very Nice)


----------



## Nology

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up the $15 sampler + humidor from ci. Got a bunch of mold as an added bonus!


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Nology said:


> Picked up the $15 sampler + humidor from ci. Got a bunch of mold as an added bonus!


LOL a little mold will not kill you  you get what you pay for ROFLMAO ,it was still a good deal happy smoking


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Nology said:


> Picked up the $15 sampler + humidor from ci. Got a bunch of mold as an added bonus!


Mold in what they sent you?? If so, call them. They're pretty cool to deal with.


----------



## Hinson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Diesel Unholy Cocktail
30ct bundle of Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto


----------



## ProbateGeek

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> Mold in what they sent you?? If so, call them. They're pretty cool to deal with.


I second that - do call.

I once called CI customer service just to say two different sticks out of a sampler of 10 assorted sticks were so plugged that I couldn't even "sample" them. They immediately sent me two replacements, with _en route_ humidification, that were just about as tasty as any cigar I've smoked. Got me hooked on that line of smokes, and on CI.

Make the call.


----------



## Kurrgo

*My Shopping List for this Evening*

Heading to CI and grabbing:
Cabaiguan Tatuaje x 2 Guapos
My Father LeBihou x 1 Churchill
601 Blue Box-Pressed x 1 Toro
Nub 460 Connecticut x 1
Ave Marie Churchill x 1

Would pick up more but my humi is already packed! 
:bolt:


----------



## ProbateGeek

*Re: My Shopping List for this Evening*



Kurrgo said:


> Heading to CI and grabbing:
> Cabaiguan Tatuaje x 2 Guapos
> My Father LeBihou x 1 Churchill
> 601 Blue Box-Pressed x 1 Toro
> Nub 460 Connecticut x 1
> Ave Marie Churchill x 1
> 
> Would pick up more but my humi is already packed!
> :bolt:


Man, you Pennsylvania guys are killing us - never thought I'd consider Bethlehem, PA as a vacation destination, but sometimes I do ponder...


----------



## Kurrgo

*Re: My Shopping List for this Evening*



ProbateGeek said:


> Man, you Pennsylvania guys are killing us - never thought I'd consider Bethlehem, PA as a vacation destination, but sometimes I do ponder...


Plan your vacation for around Musikfest if you do. It's an event that makes the town almost too full with tourists but it's definitely a unique experience. Make sure you book your hotel in advance. Hotel Bethlehem is a bit pricey but they serve *Franziskaner on tap.* 

Its also only an hour or 2 drive from NYC so you could actually do a day trip to Bethlehem from NYC or vice versa. Believe you can get bus trips to NYC from Bethlehem so you can have many drinks at dinner and not worry about the drive!

I've only been smoking for 4 months but do have to say - I probably take it for granted! I do swing by there b/c it's only 30-40mins away but I mostly support the smaller lounges that don't have as much of a web presence. The staff is friendly and helpful and the louges are very nice!!!


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ProbateGeek said:


> I second that - do call.
> 
> I once called CI customer service just to say two different sticks out of a sampler of 10 assorted sticks were so plugged that I couldn't even "sample" them. They immediately sent me two replacements, with _en route_ humidification, that were just about as tasty as any cigar I've smoked. Got me hooked on that line of smokes, and on CI.
> 
> Make the call.


Do you guys really return your cigars if it has a spot of mold on it .I normally dust it off and put fire to it ( I would say one out of ten boxes of cigars have some traces of mold). thats like returning a apple for having a bug on it. I guess what ever makes you happy ,customer is always right


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Have a large beginners package headed my way. Seeing as I am attempting to stock my first humidor, I might have gone a little over the top for a first timer...

Looks like the talley is at 45 sticks including some small bundles of Gran Habano 02, Oliva V Series and Ave Maria among singles of over a dozen other varieties.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> Do you guys really return your cigars if it has a spot of mold on it .I normally dust it off and put fire to it ( I would say one out of ten boxes of cigars have some traces of mold). thats like returning a apple for having a bug on it. I guess what ever makes you happy ,customer is always right


I agree with you Eric...a little mold I dust off and burn. No sense making a mountain out of a "mold hill". ound:


----------



## ProbateGeek

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> Do you guys really return your cigars if it has a spot of mold on it .I normally dust it off and put fire to it ( I would say one out of ten boxes of cigars have some traces of mold). thats like returning a apple for having a bug on it. I guess what ever makes you happy ,customer is always right


I've never seen mold on any of my cigars (knock on cedar!). I did not return the plugged smokes CI sent me - tried to smoke them, that's how I determined they were in fact plugged. :biggrin:

I would think CI customer service would put the kibosh on any abuse, such as repeated complaints by the same customer. This was my one and only call to CI, and they handled it perfectly (= sent two new, unplugged, samples immediately). Yup, they made me happy, and almost guaranteed I would send them hundreds more of my hard earned.


----------



## JPinDC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> 20 Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo)
> 10 Vegas Gold Maduro Toro Taster, Maduro
> 5er Padilla Habano Artisano
> 5er Perdomo Habano Torpedo Maduro
> 1 Perdomo Thundra Table Lighter GUN METAL (Very Nice)


What a haul!! Very nice.


----------



## JPinDC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Devil site freefall again. Double shot of Nub358Habano 10 packs and 2 of the hygros that can be calibrated. Way cool that I watched the freefall on my phone over the weekend.


----------



## Nology

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Gave ci a call. Didn't demand free stuff or even return them. Just called to let them know. Shit it was $15 lol.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> Do you guys really return your cigars if it has a spot of mold on it .I normally dust it off and put fire to it ( I would say one out of ten boxes of cigars have some traces of mold). thats like returning a apple for having a bug on it. I guess what ever makes you happy ,customer is always right


Never had to. Never had mold of anything I've ordered so far.::Knock on Wood::. Depending on the amount of mold and if I have ever had the cigar before. If I was buying them to stock up them yes I would call because I could not keep them in my humi with a couple grand worth of stick.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



JPinDC said:


> What a haul!! Very nice.


thank you ,The Perdomo Maduro,Vegas Gold Maduro ,and the Padilla Habano Artisano are all new to me .Some good BOTLS told me the 5 Vegas maduro are very nice but needs allot of rest .So I'm going to smoke one ROTT ,one in a month ,and the rest after a year


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> Never had to. Never had mold of anything I've ordered so far.::Knock on Wood::. Depending on the amount of mold and if I have ever had the cigar before. If I was buying them to stock up them yes I would call because I could not keep them in my humi with a couple grand worth of stick.


Maybe it's just me ,I like to pick up hard to find cigars, and a little mold is becoming common


----------



## ProbateGeek

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> 20 Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo)
> 10 Vegas Gold Maduro Toro Taster, Maduro
> 5er Padilla Habano Artisano
> 5er Perdomo Habano Torpedo Maduro
> 1 Perdomo Thundra Table Lighter GUN METAL (Very Nice)


Eric, I want that lighter - looks to be a real man's lighter, for sure.

I've only had 2 of the 5 Vegas Gold maduros, both were torpedo and both were surprisingly good (so much better than the golds).

For some reason, I'm unable to open your photos - maddening!


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ProbateGeek said:


> Eric, I want that lighter - looks to be a real man's lighter, for sure.
> 
> I've only had 2 of the 5 Vegas Gold maduros, both were torpedo and both were surprisingly good (so much better than the golds).
> 
> For some reason, I'm unable to open your photos - maddening!


Refresh the page it's there ,and man this lighter is a beast. I can easily see someone burning their mustache off LOL.


----------



## gentimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gentimmy said:


>


Your picture is sideways... Nice pickups though.anda:


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My Puff Pickups!

Rodrigo GB from Seasick Sailor
Liberties from JGD
Opus X Shark Coffin from Phil (Hitch-hiker from my pass)


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just in, Padron SI-15s...think these will be leaving shortly though as a friend really wants these, and has offered me a trade that I don't think I can turn down, we'll see.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn Erich you are picking up some great cigars


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mikemets said:


> Just in, Padron SI-15s...think these will be leaving shortly though as a friend really wants these, and has offered me a trade that I don't think I can turn down, we'll see.


Nice ones Mike! I wasn't able to land any, but hear they are really good!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Damn Erich you are picking up some great cigars


Thanks Ray! :rockon:


----------



## gentimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

is that a padron tumbler!?


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gentimmy said:


> is that a padron tumbler!?


Yes, came with the cigars, and with a hand written thank you note for my business. Great customer service!


----------



## gentimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

damnit, now i'm going to have to hunt one down


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gentimmy said:


> damnit, now i'm going to have to hunt one down


I'm sure Erich has one, the kid has everything else


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> My Puff Pickups!
> 
> Rodrigo GB from Seasick Sailor
> Liberties from JGD
> Opus X Shark Coffin from Phil (Hitch-hiker from my pass)


Erich I bet you could build a play fort in your living room with all your coffin cigars! :nod:

BTW those Rodrigo's look yummy, did a google and they sound very interesting!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

dav0 I have a few left if you want to try one.


----------



## BlackandGold508

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice Erich !!! You are the Coffin King.


----------



## Kurrgo

*Re: My Shopping List for this Evening*



Kurrgo said:


> Heading to CI and grabbing:
> Cabaiguan Tatuaje x 2 Guapos
> My Father LeBihou x 1 Churchill
> 601 Blue Box-Pressed x 1 Toro
> Nub 460 Connecticut x 1
> Ave Marie Churchill x 1
> 
> Would pick up more but my humi is already packed!
> :bolt:


Got all of these bad boys except the 601 (read that it was very peppery and I'm steering away). Can't wait to try the Cabaiguan Tatuaje - may do so at lunch.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Don Francisco Bohimeo Knot
1 FFOX xXx
1 Ashton VSG Enchantment










Sorry bout' the bad picture - camera phone cause I was rushing my lunch hour.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I was able to score a box of 25 from Cbid of the Brocatus Churchill for cheap. Never tried them before so I hope they are good.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Sherlockholms said:


> I was able to score a box of 25 from Cbid of the Brocatus Churchill for cheap. Never tried them before so I hope they are good.


I did that too when I first started...like $20 a box! For $20 they aren't a bad smoke...VERY mild, but you certainly won't mind tossing it if you need to. A few of my occassional smoker friends actually commented on how much they liked them.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> 5 Don Francisco Bohimeo Knot
> 1 FFOX xXx
> 1 Ashton VSG Enchantment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout' the bad picture - camera phone cause I was rushing my lunch hour.


Dav0, Rodrigo for one of those and you have a deal! They look superb!!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Dav0, Rodrigo for one of those and you have a deal! They look superb!!


Dude, smoked the "Custom Blended Robusto" on the way back from that B&M and it was at least as good as the Ashton VSG I tried the other day with a nice "almost" white ash. Started slow but by the end of the 1st third was ROCKIN'!

And the freakin' rollers were doin' thier thing while I was in the shop, and one of the tocedores had a big ol' gar in his mouth! hoto:

That's three of this guy's smokes I've had and all good so far. The robusto might have been the best so far.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> I did that too when I first started...like $20 a box! For $20 they aren't a bad smoke...VERY mild, but you certainly won't mind tossing it if you need to. A few of my occassional smoker friends actually commented on how much they liked them.


Thats good to hear Kipp! That is about all I can afford is the boxes for $16-20 bucks. Not bad for the quantity. Stuff you can smoke everyday and not break the bank. I will give one of these a try here in a few days when they are done resting.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The Don Francisco Bohimeo Knot looks tasty, have you tried one yet



dav0 said:


> 5 Don Francisco Bohimeo Knot
> 1 FFOX xXx
> 1 Ashton VSG Enchantment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout' the bad picture - camera phone cause I was rushing my lunch hour.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> The Don Francisco Bohimeo Knot looks tasty, have you tried one yet


Yessir, it's got an unfinished/closed foot, sorta like the Viaje TNT. I smoked one in the B&M that rolls em' last Tuesday and it was really good!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'm done...









Went shop hopping with Gentimmy. Found the box of 2010 Oliva V Maduro for $80!









Also got 2- 2010 Liberties
Monte Cristo 1935 Desde









2 Oliva V Maduro
LG Small Batch
LFD Chisel
CAO La Trav Maduro
Power Ranger
Jaime Garcia
2 VSG Enchantment
Tat Reserva J21









Some of these are for me and some are for a gift....


----------



## FWTX

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I know - it's a CC perfecto cutter, got it yesterday - $8.00 including shipping on Ebay :banana:


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those are some great cutters!


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Tabletop Large Cigar Scissors
3 Illusione 888
5 La Aurora 107 robusto


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> I'm done... *Me Too !*
> 
> ...............snipped....................
> 
> Monte Cristo 1935 Desde - *Hey, that's a Superbowl Comemortive Cigar isn't it?*
> .......................snipped......................
> 
> Power Ranger
> 2 VSG Enchantment
> 
> *We're sympatico, I bought one each of those today!*
> 
> .....................................snipped..........................................
> ....


Very nice score dude!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

It is the LE Super Bowl Cigar. They are very good considering it's a Monte!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> It is the LE Super Bowl Cigar. They are very good considering it's a Monte!


What year is it Erich? At first I thought it was a bottle of aftershave or something! :smile:


----------



## FWTX

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Those are some great cutters!


And those are some nice sticks - love to have a box of those Oliva V maduro. (not to mention some of the other gems)

I got a couple of those Jamie Garcias in a PIF - any good?


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> What year is it Erich? At first I thought it was a bottle of aftershave or something! :smile:


XLIV... They came out in late 2009 I believe


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Seems like a great price on those Oliva Maduros.


----------



## Richm20

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

15 pk of Monte 2's and box JLP's
Hopping to have them for the weekend


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



FWTX said:


> And those are some nice sticks - love to have a box of those Oliva V maduro. (not to mention some of the other gems)
> 
> I got a couple of those Jamie Garcias in a PIF - any good?


They are OUTSTANDING!!! They are one of my favorites. Great build, excellent flavor.


----------



## Kurrgo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> They are OUTSTANDING!!! They are one of my favorites. Great build, excellent flavor.


I love the Jaime Garcia's as well - some of my favs too.


----------



## gentimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Jaime Garcia's are great!

don't be surprised if Erich stops posting for a while...I think his wife may ground him.

my pickups:


----------



## ProbateGeek

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Timothy - the Oliva Vs are so good you have to fight the urge to take a big bite. The Tats look divine, and as a Tat-virgin I am seething with envy.

Like you avi - what part of the Great State are you from?


----------



## Tritones

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Short Stories from a local B&M. Had 2 Groupons, and a discount on one of the Groupons, so I ended up paying under $100.00 out the door for the box. Woohoo!


----------



## ProbateGeek

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tritones said:


> Box of Short Stories from a local B&M. Had 2 Groupons, and a discount on one of the Groupons, so I ended up paying under $100.00 out the door for the box. Woohoo!


Are you saying there are Groupon offers for CIGARS?

Dang - I'd do that...


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tritones said:


> Box of Short Stories from a local B&M. Had 2 Groupons, and a discount on one of the Groupons, so I ended up paying under $100.00 out the door for the box. Woohoo!


Damn... I want a local cigar groupon...


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oba Oba Maduro Robustos!










Tatuaje Verocu 9!


----------



## Tritones

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ProbateGeek said:


> Are you saying there are Groupon offers for CIGARS?


Well, one - in Phoenix - at least! I signed up for Groupon a while back and hadn't seen anything i wanted until this one. And so I had a coupon for $10.00 off my first Groupon. Yeah - I jumped on it.



David_ESM said:


> Damn... I want a local cigar groupon...


I hope it turns out to be a success so they will do it again!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

StogieBoys are on Groupon as well, can keep an eye open for one of them, from what I remember they are usually $30 for $60 worth of cigars or $25 for $50 when they pop up.


----------



## canadacigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> They are OUTSTANDING!!! They are one of my favorites. Great build, excellent flavor.


Just picked up some Jamie Garcias. Recommended by shuckins. Can't wait to try one.


----------



## gentimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



canadacigar said:


> Just picked up some Jamie Garcias. Recommended by shuckins. Can't wait to try one.


If Ron recommends it, then you know it's good.

So are those serie N's/R's. good buy man!:cowboyic9:


----------



## DLB

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This past weekend, my bank account took a severe hit. After doing some research on the Nica Libres (which led me to this site), I pulled the trigger on a few boxes - based on the reviews from people on this site. I had a 10% off for Cigar club, plus another 10% off that for my birthday. The boxes came out to less than $42 each - plus free shipping. Not to mention all the other goodies I snagged. Then while reading on Puff, I learned of the devil site. WTG guys. Im gonna be poor and eating cigars. God bless capitalism and the free fall auction. :usa2::usa2::usa2:


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yep, enjoy your slide down the slope Dave. It's a long way down.


----------



## sckfck

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Oba Oba Maduro Robustos!


I really want to try these...:drama:


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



sckfck said:


> I really want to try these...:drama:


Me and you both Alex!!! :nod:


----------



## dragonhead08

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Me and you both Alex!!! :nod:


I don't even know what those are, but like saying the name...oba oba...oba oba


----------



## eljimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got me a box of Anejo Sharkies!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dragonhead08 said:


> I don't even know what those are, but like saying the name...oba oba...oba oba


If I'm not mistaken, they are a mixed filler House brand rolled by Perdomo for Best Cigar Prices.


----------



## canadacigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gentimmy said:


> If Ron recommends it, then you know it's good.
> 
> So are those serie N's/R's. good buy man!:cowboyic9:


Thx. Ron actually gifted me with the N and. Rs


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> If I'm not mistaken, they are a mixed filler House brand rolled by Perdomo for Best Cigar Prices.


That is correct, I buried them for now as they need a few months...if you still want to try them then I can fling a few your way. I just need to keep the bundle sealed as I am running out of room once again :help:

2 bundles come out to around $69 shipped


----------



## djangos

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

That is something that I want to try as well, I see you talking about this all the time. Your assessment of the LVH maduro was on the spot! Hmmmmm.....got to get a couple of these.

Let me know when they come out of the cooler, I will make a trip to NY!



Rock31 said:


> That is correct, I buried them for now as they need a few months...if you still want to try them then I can fling a few your way. I just need to keep the bundle sealed as I am running out of room once again :help:
> 
> 2 bundles come out to around $69 shipped


----------



## Consigliere

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I recently picked up the 12 Angrier Men Sampler from C.I. It's got some pretty nice names in it & so far so good, enjoying the Man O'War Virtue as I type this.

1 - 5 Vegas Cask Strength Toro (6" x 52)
1 - Ave Maria Crusader (5" x 52)
1 - Cuba Libre 'The Brute' (4.5" x 60)
1 - Cuba Libre One Toro (6" x 52)
1 - Diesel Unlimited d.5 (5.5" x 54)
1 - Cu-Avana Punisher (6" x 52)
1 - Man O' War Ruination Belicoso (5.75" x 56)
1 - Man O' War Virtue Churchill (7" x 48 )
1 - Morro Castle Robusto (4.5" x 52)
1 - Nica Libre Exclusivo (5.5" x 50)
1 - Padilla Miami Oscuro Limitado (5" x 50)
1 - San Miguel Toro (6" x 50)


----------



## QiCultivator

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of La Flor Dominicana DL-600


----------



## gravebelly

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My latest purchases is charged to my card tomorrow. A hundred and some dollars of various sticks to many to list. :typing:


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just received my Skull n Bones from ekengland07
wahoo now have to wait a week to try them


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

After a bit of a dry spell, added a few things to the collection:

10X Litto Gomez Small Batch #3 (HUGE thanks to Starbuck for this :bowdown: )
3X MOAB (Props to JGD)
5X Panacea black label robusto (Flatbed Cigar Co)
5X Panacea red label robusto (")
5X La Hara robusto (TESA Cigar Co)


----------



## Fury556

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 - Cain F 550

5 - Cromagnon Anthropology (5 3/4 x 46, Gran Corona)

5 - Cromagnon Sampler (Knuckle Dragger, a 4 x 52 Petit Robusto)
(The Mandible, a 4 ½ x 60 Petite Gordo)
(The Early Modern Human, a 5 x 56 Robusto Extra)
(The Anthropology, a 5 ¾ x 46 Grand Corona)
(The Cranium, a 6 x 54 Gran Toro)










I've tried one of the Cromagnon so far... I like :smoke:


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just a little something I picked up from a BOTL.

The 2 reservas are mine I just put them in the box.


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pick up Eric!

a little 5er I picked from Thad (tpharkman) Thanks! Perfection #4's
pic came out awesome from my iphone, main reason for my post.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Great buys everyone 

Beautiful!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Was able to get a victor sinclair flight sampler of 8 and 3 5 packs of liga IV Almirante for cheap on cbid. And that's it! I'm done with that site for a long while. I spent my last dollar I had there. :crash:
*
*


----------



## DLB

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Fury556 said:


> 10 - Cain F 550
> 
> 5 - Cromagnon Anthropology (5 3/4 x 46, Gran Corona)
> 
> 5 - Cromagnon Sampler (Knuckle Dragger, a 4 x 52 Petit Robusto)
> (The Mandible, a 4 ½ x 60 Petite Gordo)
> (The Early Modern Human, a 5 x 56 Robusto Extra)
> (The Anthropology, a 5 ¾ x 46 Grand Corona)
> (The Cranium, a 6 x 54 Gran Toro)
> 
> I've tried one of the Cromagnon so far... I like :smoke:


Who makes the Cromagnon line? For their marketing skills alone, I want to try one. Plus they look nice and dark.


----------



## Torqued

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought a box of La Flor Dominicana Ligero L300's for my wife for Mother's Day. Fortunately, she's nice enough to share.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Torqued said:


> Bought a box of La Flor Dominicana Ligero L300's for my wife for Mother's Day. Fortunately, she's nice enough to share.


I am jealous of you BOTLs that have wives that share the passion! As for me, here is my latest from a quick stop at the B&M!

3 Ambos Mundos
3 Ambos Mundos Habano
3 Tatuaje Reserva
6 Tatuaje Petites
2 EP Carillo
2 Fuente 8-5-8


----------



## gentimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

now THAT is a good haul, Kipp.


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just a quick 5er

El Triunfador no. 4 -- 5 pack. Had one of these a couple of weeks ago and really liked them. Saw them on Monster for $20 and thought I couldn't go wrong!


----------



## Torqued

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> I am jealous of you BOTLs that have wives that share the passion!


I'm definitely a lucky guy. We usually smoke on the weekends... It's some of our "quality time" when the kid is asleep. She'll even discuss things like the quality of the draw, flavor, burn, ash, smoke, etc. It gets expensive, though... if I talk about buying a new cigar to try, she says "You're getting two of them, right?" :biggrin:

Sorry, guys, she doesn't have any sisters.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thanks to Manny for the Club PUFF hookup:

(2) Tatuaje HCS
(1) Millenium Blend Assortment
(1 ) My Father LE 2011 box


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

@Matt you are insane!!

I guess I need to try these Ambos Mundos, seem to be getting lots of attention!


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> Thanks to Manny for the Club PUFF hookup:
> 
> (2) Tatuaje HCS
> (1) Millenium Blend Assortment
> (1 ) My Father LE 2011 box


Man, I am going to have to put a bug in Manny's ear and take advantage of that!


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

They are awesome Ray...and on the cheap too! About $5 a stick...would rather pay $5 for a "value" Tat than $3 for a so-so stick of another origin.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> @Matt you are insane!!
> 
> I guess I need to try these Ambos Mundos, seem to be getting lots of attention!


The insane part is I already have a MF LE 11 box :crazy:



primetime76 said:


> Man, I am going to have to put a bug in Manny's ear and take advantage of that!


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...on/290776-all-good-things-those-who-wait.html


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Espana's !!!!!!!!! and a couple more Opi's to rest.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I have a little caish coming next week...so I am going to hit a Ron sized order from Holts (Some LE's, some Tats, hmmmm what else....)

I am thinking:
Box of My Father LE's
Box of Tatuaje Cojonu 2003
Box of Tatuaje Cazadores Petite
Box of Padron Family Reserve #45 Natural's

mmmmm mmmmm good!

...and then I am DONE until the baby arrives! LOL


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Tatuaje Cojonu 2003 - yes
Box of Tatuaje Cazadores Petite - yes

Have you had a MF LE yet?


----------



## gentimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Box of Tatuaje Cojonu 2003 - yes
> Box of Tatuaje Cazadores Petite - yes
> 
> Have you had a MF LE yet?


tat.

whore.
:smoke2:

nice pickups!


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Box of Tatuaje Cojonu 2003 - yes
> Box of Tatuaje Cazadores Petite - yes
> 
> Have you had a MF LE yet?


Yes sir...I have had exactly ONE MF LE.


----------



## mikemets

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> I have a little caish coming next week...so I am going to hit a Ron sized order from Holts (Some LE's, some Tats, hmmmm what else....)
> 
> I am thinking:
> Box of Tatuaje Cojonu 2003
> Box of Padron Family Reserve #45 Maduros


Fixed it for you ;-)
Cojonu 2003s are one of my all time favorites, and the 45th Maduro is the best cigar on the planet.


----------



## BlackandGold508

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> I have a little caish coming next week...so I am going to hit a Ron sized order from Holts (Some LE's, some Tats, hmmmm what else....)
> 
> I am thinking:
> Box of My Father LE's
> Box of Tatuaje Cojonu 2003
> Box of Tatuaje Cazadores Petite
> Box of Padron Family Reserve #45 Natural's
> 
> mmmmm mmmmm good!
> 
> ...and then I am DONE until the baby arrives! LOL


Feel free to make Milan up a little care package. lol. Thanks Buddy !


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mikemets said:


> Fixed it for you ;-)
> Cojonu 2003s are one of my all time favorites, and the 45th Maduro is the best cigar on the planet.


I am going to have to disagree sir....the Natural's are the way to go. Any Pardon Natural over any Padron Maddy all day long! BUT since the Holts deal has apparently "expired" I will have to reconsider the purahcse...maybe I will just hit up CI instead.


----------



## gentimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Not a purchase, Erich (Evonnida) bombed 'em to me. If we started a new thread for every time we bombed each other, the bomb section would be filled with threads and this forum would hate us, so i'll put it here:


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gentimmy said:


> Not a purchase, Erich (Evonnida) bombed 'em to me. If we started a new thread for every time we bombed each other, the bomb section would be filled with threads and this forum would hate us, so i'll put it here:


wow a padron anniv bomb man im jealous
MY ADDY IS NOW OPEN FOR PADRON ANNIV AND BEHIKE BOMBS :razz:
vERY NICE SCORE GENTIMMY and erich you are a generous man


----------



## usrower321

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> I have a little caish coming next week...so I am going to hit a Ron sized order from Holts (Some LE's, some Tats, hmmmm what else....)
> 
> I am thinking:
> Box of My Father LE's
> Box of Tatuaje Cojonu 2003
> Box of Tatuaje Cazadores Petite
> Box of Padron Family Reserve #45 Natural's
> 
> mmmmm mmmmm good!
> 
> *...and then I am DONE until the baby arrives!* LOL


I've said I'm done 3 times this month and each relapse was worse than the last, although it's about 1/20th of your purchase so maybe it will actually work for you.

Back to the topic....

5 pack of Tatuaje Havana VI
3 Cuba Libre Solomons
2 Perdomo Habano Maduro 
1 Black pearl
2 Nub 464T Cameroon


----------



## simplechords

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Found out I have a cigar shop in town! Bought a padron 3000 and a monticristo white.


----------



## bbasaran

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I dont know does this one count? 
*3-Finger Travel Case - Black* for 1 USD.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice deal for $1


----------



## Athion

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I've been doing some retail therapy, Puff style...

Let's see:

2 MF Le Bijou 1922
2 Cain Daytonas 
2 AB Tempus Quadrum
5 Padron classic Londres (Maduro)
2 Los Blancos Nines
5 90 miles robusto
5 El Triunfador No. 4
Xikar 10 ct travel humidor
A new triple torch
A three finger case
Some shelves and trays for my Vino...

I'm pretty sure im forgettng some stuff. And I certainly can't keep it up...


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ChiTownHustler said:


> After a bit of a dry spell, added a few things to the collection:
> 
> 10X Litto Gomez Small Batch #3 (HUGE thanks to Starbuck for this :bowdown: )
> 3X MOAB (Props to JGD)
> 5X Panacea black label robusto (Flatbed Cigar Co)
> 5X Panacea red label robusto (")
> 5X La Hara robusto (TESA Cigar Co)


Here are pics of everything except the MOABs (prolly do that later)


----------



## Open Channel D

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cain Daytona (10)
La Aurora 107 (21)
Liga Privada #9 5-cigar sampler
La Flor Dominicana Maceo (25)
Licenciados Toro (25)
Cusano 18 Robusto (5)
The Griffin's Robusto (25)
Diamond Crown Maximus (5)

That's the remainder of my 2011 cigar budget.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Better enjoy them Brian


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up two of these Montecristo Whites when MMAO was offering free shipping. $6 a pack wasn't too bad, I just needed some cigarillos though so I figured, why not?










Also, I had a buddy come back to town from a University here in Iowa. When I was up there visiting, I discovered these Cojimar cogancs. I could not locate them in any B&M that I normally visit and the prices were sky high online. He came back and surprised me with a 5-er!


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

... I discovered these Cojimar cogancs. I could not locate them in any B&M that I normally visit and the prices were sky high online. He came back and surprised me with a 5-er!

If my memory serves me correctly, Cojimar flavored cigars were made be a company owned by Rosie Perez. I think it was Camacho, but one of the bigger brands just bought them up a few months ago.

I'm not a fan of flavored or infused cigars, but I've never heard a bad word
about Cojimar...

Enjoy your smokes!

PG


----------



## usrower321

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Better enjoy them Brian


Haha I'll do my best. They will be resting for a while though.


----------



## bMay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

LP T52 and some LP No. 9


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered from my B&M:
Box of Tatuaje Cojonu 2003 ($260.00)
Box of Ambos Mundos ($106.25)
Box of Illusione cg4 ($136.00)
Box of Fuente WOAM ($165.75)
Box of Tatuaje Petites ($148.75)

Will be in by the end of the week. Now I just have to hit CI and order 2 bundles of Gran Habano 2002's and two boxes ($39.99) of CAO Crillio Mancha ($88.06) and I won't have to buy cigars again for a VERY long time! (like that will stop me...LOL)


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice price on the WOAMs 

That is one heck of a haul Kipp!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> Just ordered from my B&M:
> Box of Tatuaje Cojonu 2003 ($260.00)
> Box of Ambos Mundos ($106.25)
> Box of Illusione cg4 ($136.00)
> Box of Fuente WOAM ($165.75)
> Box of Tatuaje Petites ($148.75)
> 
> Will be in by the end of the week. Now I just have to hit CI and order 2 bundles of Gran Habano 2002's and two boxes ($39.99) of CAO Crillio Mancha ($88.06) and I won't have to buy cigars again for a VERY long time! (like that will stop me...LOL)


 That is one hell of a load!:clap2:


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Nice price on the WOAMs
> 
> That is one heck of a haul Kipp!


Right? I almost hit two WOAM's at that price...


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

picked up a 5er of La Aurora Preferidos 1903 Ltd Reserve #2 Maduro, thinking that they was the same as the ruby red maduro minus the tubo. They are not . A different size and they have a different band.


----------



## mike91LX

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

PSD4 (10ct.) X2
PSP2 (10ct.)
VR famosos (25ct.)

shipped today, may have them by the weekend


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> Just ordered from my B&M:
> Box of Tatuaje Cojonu 2003 ($260.00)
> Box of Ambos Mundos ($106.25)
> Box of Illusione cg4 ($136.00)
> Box of Fuente WOAM ($165.75)
> Box of Tatuaje Petites ($148.75)
> 
> Will be in by the end of the week. Now I just have to hit CI and order 2 bundles of Gran Habano 2002's and two boxes ($39.99) of CAO Crillio Mancha ($88.06) and I won't have to buy cigars again for a VERY long time! (like that will stop me...LOL)


Goodness!

"That's actually... I'm not even mad. That's amazing."


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> Just ordered from my B&M:
> Box of Tatuaje Cojonu 2003 ($260.00)
> Box of Ambos Mundos ($106.25)
> Box of Illusione cg4 ($136.00)
> Box of Fuente WOAM ($165.75)
> Box of Tatuaje Petites ($148.75)
> 
> Will be in by the end of the week. Now I just have to hit CI and order 2 bundles of Gran Habano 2002's and two boxes ($39.99) of CAO Crillio Mancha ($88.06) and I won't have to buy cigars again for a VERY long time! (like that will stop me...LOL)


Kipp, I tip my hat to you. That's how you support your local cigar shop. I wish more people would do this.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Kipp, I tip my hat to you. That's how you support your local cigar shop. I wish more people would do this.


Thanks Veeral...I just went in with the best price I could get on each box online and said "what can you do for me". They were high on the Tatuaje Cojonu's but the rest was fairly reasonable. The WOAM's were a great price, the Tat Petits were good as well...and the Illusione was outstanding as well (CI wants damn near 200 for a box of cg4's). It all came out in the wash, I supported a local company and I got my 5 boxes of sticks for what I would have paid on line...or there abouts.


----------



## Tman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow. I wish my local B&M carried Tats and Illusiones. Here's my latest grab. I can't wait to use the cutter from all that I've heard about them.  In fact, imma go out there and cut one and enjoy a smoke!


----------



## Rocketeer

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I am but a humble noob. I am not worthy. Yet I shall try to learn from the masters here. My latest purchase arrived today, and is destined for the freezer, then the tuppador. I may burn 1 or 2 ROTT

La Flor do Cano No. 4 - bundle of 20
Astral No. 4 - bundle of 20
5 Vegas Classic Torpedo - 10
The Honest Pour Sampler from CI - 15
Calle Ocho Robusto Sumatra - bundle of 20
Erin Go Bragh Natural cigarillos - box of 50 (free)

I was looking for some smaller drive-home-from-work sticks, and some gnaw-on-while-I-work sticks.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tman said:


> Wow. I wish my local B&M carried Tats and Illusiones. Here's my latest grab. I can't wait to use the cutter from all that I've heard about them.  In fact, imma go out there and cut one and enjoy a smoke!


Those are Padilla Dominus right? I've had some experiences with them. Pretty good cigar for the money as well. I take it you like lanceros huh? Nice pickups!


----------



## Tman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Those are Padilla Dominus right? I've had some experiences with them. Pretty good cigar for the money as well. I take it you like lanceros huh? Nice pickups!


Yup! Dominus. I wanted to try them for a while and now I'll be able to. I do dig the lancero shape. I already love the Oliva V and can't wait to try it in lancero!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

@Kipp - maybe we need to come and herf at your B&M 

Cigars are on you right? LOL!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Illusione Singular Phantoms
1/2 Box of Tatuaje Unicos
1/2 Box of Liga Privada T-52 Double Corona
6 Fuente "Don Carlos" Presidentes

Next up..... Likely a box of T-52 Piggies. Such a great smoke!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I like your style!!! :cowboyic9:



primetime76 said:


> Just ordered from my B&M:
> Box of Tatuaje Cojonu 2003 ($260.00)
> Box of Ambos Mundos ($106.25)
> Box of Illusione cg4 ($136.00)
> Box of Fuente WOAM ($165.75)
> Box of Tatuaje Petites ($148.75)
> 
> Will be in by the end of the week. Now I just have to hit CI and order 2 bundles of Gran Habano 2002's and two boxes ($39.99) of CAO Crillio Mancha ($88.06) and I won't have to buy cigars again for a VERY long time! (like that will stop me...LOL)


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> @Kipp - maybe we need to come and herf at your B&M
> 
> Cigars are on you right? LOL!


Dude! When the B&M opens the lounge and doubles in size you are all more than welcome to travel up to NH and smoke with us New Englanders!! And...SURE, I will buy the cigars...my choice though! :cowboyic9:


----------



## Bunker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wrapped and heading to the freezer for a couple of days before going to the bottom of my cooler :banana:


----------



## BlackandGold508

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice purchase Kipp !! Now, i really gotta get up there !!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pick up Rick!


----------



## jeepersjeep

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Vegas 5 Miami knuckle. Can't wait to give these a try! They are in there little house resting as I type


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

From Left to Right!....The First one is a Free stick I was asked to try! (New & Just in.)...The next 7 sticks Finished out my selections at this B&M. :ss

As we got off the freeway in this New Area looking for a Costco, I go straight ahead instead of turning!...Clearing the light, me wife says Look!..Look!...There's a place called Cigar Haven over there!...You Better check it out! :bounce:

_So I did!...._ And grabbed the next 4 sticks in the Pic! :tsk: :wink:


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

BOB! Wow man, those are some absolutely awesome pickups! Absolutely awesome selection brother!


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice score on the 90th's Rick!
Nice selection on the singles Bob! Bet you go back for more of some of those!

I scored a Sand Shark at a great price and some rare Fuente Rosado's. Will post up some pics later.


----------



## TrippMc4

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Haven't been ordering too much on the NC side of things recently but found a great deal on a box of Padron #3000 maduros and had to pick them up. I love everything Padron!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yum! Sand Shark!


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

heres the list and a little pron......

Cameroon Shark - Sand Shark 2008 or 9
2 Opus Petite Lanceros from 2006 
Shark from 2005 
2 Fuente Hemingway Signature Maduro 2005 
2 Fuente Heningway Work of Art Maduro 2005 
1 Opus X Perfexcion X 2006 
2 Fuente 858 Sungrown (very rare) 2001 
1 AF Anejo 55 2005 
4 AF Flor Fina 858 in Rosado (rare) 
1 Hemingway Work of Art (Cameroon) 
2 Hemingway Signature Rosado 
Cabinet of Tatuaje Angeles V from June 2007


----------



## cigarlvr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

JUst picke up a box of the Dirty Rats cant wait to crack that box open


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Is that Shark longer than the other one as well?


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow John, nice score! Those sandsharks look amazing.


----------



## dr.dirty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto box


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Is that Shark longer than the other one as well?


technically yes, but just that the cap of the sand shark is more pointed.
mostly just from bad lighting and the anejo shark is dark also.


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> BOB! Wow man, those are some absolutely awesome pickups! Absolutely awesome selection brother!





Reino said:


> Nice score on the 90th's Rick!
> Nice selection on the singles Bob! Bet you go back for more of some of those!
> 
> I scored a Sand Shark at a great price and some rare Fuente Rosado's. Will post up some pics later.


Thanks Guy's!...

And a Nice Pick-up also John! :thumb:..


----------



## 4pistonjosh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

John good to see everything showed up in good shape. No more sweating like a fat kid in a donut shop


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Reino said:


> technically yes, but just that the cap of the sand shark is more pointed.
> mostly just from bad lighting and the anejo shark is dark also.


Take it out of the damn cellophane and then snap some pictures!!!!!:high5:

And then run over it with your car......:ban:


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Reino said:


> heres the list and a little pron......


:faint:

Nice pick up.


----------



## AFSFK

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up

La Aroma De Cuba - Mi Amor
La Aroma De Cuba - Edicion Especial
Oliva - Serie V
CAO - La Traviata


----------



## kolumbo69

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5-RP Old world reserve robusto
5-Illusion 88
5-Olivia V Double robusto
5-Gran Habano corjo #5 gran robusto


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

^beautiful!!!


----------



## bbasaran

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well;
5-Pack: Padilla Dominus Toro Gordo 21 USD
5-Pack: Nestor Miranda 1989 Oscuro Robusto 7 USD
5-Pack: Padilla Black Bear 13 USD

But I guess I have wait for one more month to get those into my inventory...


----------



## Hinson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Called a BM today after I heard they had Opus X ( they are the only one in the area that got them). When I finally found the place they basically had every size of them for around $12 a stick.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

$12 is the right price ,about $11 for a Belicoso XXX or a FFOX to about $17 for a perfecxion #2



Hinson said:


> Called a BM today after I heard they had Opus X ( they are the only one in the area that got them). When I finally found the place they basically had every size of them for around $12 a stick.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A bundle of Gran Habano 2002 Vintage Robustos...

They look like that.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

^Cbid has 'em for $32.50 if you time the FreeFall right.


----------



## BDog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a 5'er from my favorite local B&M. The San Jose Sharks were playing and they were having a buy 4 get one free sale during the game! Nice!

Picked up a few Viaje Satori's and some Liga Privada #9 and T 52 goodness!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I want your B&M Bruce! Lol!


----------



## Hinson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> I want your B&M Bruce! Lol!


This


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pickup,I'm looking for a deal on a box Viaje Satori nirvanna. I don't think it's going to happen. Good cigar but $235 for a Viaje is a little too much for me .



BDog said:


> Picked up a 5'er from my favorite local B&M. The San Jose Sharks were playing and they were having a buy 4 get one free sale during the game! Nice!
> 
> Picked up a few Viaje Satori's and some Liga Privada #9 and T 52 goodness!


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a couple packages in the mail today:thumb: If I was still married my wife would be real pissed right now.

:whoo:


----------



## gravebelly

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Juicestain said:


> Got a couple packages in the mail today:thumb: If I was still married my wife would be real pissed right now.
> 
> :whoo:


WOW nice collection! I would love to try any one of those. Maybe in the future I will get lucky. Have fun :clap2:


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up the following on auction. Photos of these when they arrive, photos of my new humidor in the "Photo of your humidor" thread soon as well.

Oliva Serie O Robusto Tubos (5 x 50)Box of 10 Natural
 
777 By Jesus Fuego Toro (6 x 52) Pack of 5 Maduro

Oliva Serie O Petit Perfecto (4 x 49) Pack of 5 Natural
 
Oliva Serie G Robusto (4 1/2 x 50) Pack of 5 Maduro
 
Good smokin' all!
PG


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Great haul Justin! Those Tat 90th looks great!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The Tatuaje Federal Cigar 90th Rosado is one of the best medium bodied cigars that Pete Johnson has come out with. Watch what happens to them in around 6 months.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> The Tatuaje Federal Cigar 90th Rosado is one of the best medium bodied cigars that Pete Johnson has come out with. Watch what happens to them in around 6 months.


That's what I am hearing! :der:


----------



## astripp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Shame the Puro authenticos are wrapped in 5 packs instead of in their boxes. They have wonderful boxes with the cigars padded with cigar leaf for a great smell and presentation.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



astripp said:


> Shame the Puro authenticos are wrapped in 5 packs instead of in their boxes. They have wonderful boxes with the cigars padded with cigar leaf for a great smell and presentation.


CI was letting them go for $50 on MMAO


----------



## Torqued

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Arturo Fuente Anejo Sampler

Includes 1 of each:
#46, (5 5/8 x 46)
#48, (7 x 48)
#49, (7 5/8 x 49)
#55, (6 x 55) torpedo
#77, (5 1/2 x 50-55) shark, box pressed shape


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Juicestain said:


> Got a couple packages in the mail today:thumb: If I was still married my wife would be real pissed right now.
> 
> :whoo:


Justin, that's an awful lot of cigars to have to store, I've got plenty of space in my full wall humi (and by that I mean my coolers) if you want to send em' to me for "safe keeping"! :rofl:


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> Justin, that's an awful lot of cigars to have to store, I've got plenty of space in my full wall humi (and by that I mean my coolers) if you want to send em' to me for "safe keeping"! :rofl:


I'll keep you in mind DavO if it gets too packed in there 
I picked up those MoW and Ave's from cigar.com weekend deal x10 of each for $50 shipped!


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Lets see if I can get em on line.....

Looks like I did it. Fuente Hemmingway Best sellers, 601 Blue Maduros, Tat Havana VI, Ashton Heritage Puro Sol. I also picked up some La Riqueza No.4s, but the pic did not load.


----------



## d_day

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a LE DPG lancero sampler from Holt's. It's got 2 Cuban Classics, 2 Blues, 2 JJs, 2 JJ maduros, and 2 Centurions, all lanceros. Beautiful selection.


----------



## Nology

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Can't wait to finally try one of these.


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

*Got the Box!...*

And these! :ss


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice Bob!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pickup Bobby!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up an Anejo #77, and LFD Air Bender Chisel, a 12 pack of TAB, and some extra prizes for my contest


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



sdlaird said:


> Lets see if I can get em on line.....
> 
> Looks like I did it. Fuente Hemmingway Best sellers, 601 Blue Maduros, Tat Havana VI, Ashton Heritage Puro Sol. I also picked up some La Riqueza No.4s, but the pic did not load.


I like your pickup, very nice


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Nology said:


> Can't wait to finally try one of these.


How's your Sensi-box working for you? I bought a box of the robusto a few months back and the humidor, although very cool to look at, has had a hell of a time maintaining humidity. I've got two Cigar Mechanic stick humidifiers in the box and have to refill them about once a week.

Now, for the smokes... I've only tried one and it was blocked like all hell. Had to toss it after about five minutes, even after re-cutting the head and running a poker down it a few times... Very disappointing!

I have one stick sitting in my prep box as I write this, so, I'll smoke it tonight and post a review sometime tomorrow...

Buenas suerte y bien fumando,
PG


----------



## crawej21

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got a box of Oliva V lanceros...damn auctions


----------



## jneely

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just grabbed a box of LP no. 9 robustos and four Anejo #46s from Holt's.


----------



## Hoghunter

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

very nice Jake. I cant wait to try the LP 9 or 52s. I think ive said that about 20 times already


----------



## Wiseguy1982

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The 4-fer of Magellan Dominicans, as I am broke and needed something to fill the humi up a tiny bit...if I don't end up having to send them back...


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Had to get something for the LVCKY 11 pass so:



















The second band says 2006, is that good?


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Hoghunter said:


> very nice Jake. I cant wait to try the LP 9 or 52s. I think ive said that about 20 times already


Likewise. I almost pulled the trigger on a 5er sampler of one of them yesterday, but couldn't decide which one I wanted to get??? Then almost bought both of them.... then didn't.

I just received 5 5-packs this week as it is. Have a 20 bundle of the Gran Habanos coming. Also have a 15 bundle of RP 1990 torpedo seconds. Also have a 20 pack maduro sampler and.... lets see.... Oh yeah, a My Father orig (3) and LeBijou (3) set on the way.

I really want to sample them all and see what I really like. The LP 9 or T-52s are on my hit list as they are very highly regarded. Also need to dig into the illusiones.

Ugh! What am I going to do??


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The last piece to my shopping spree,,,


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pick ups Dave and Kipp!!


----------



## canadacigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

How are those sticks? I really enjoy cao but never tried corillo



primetime76 said:


> The last piece to my shopping spree,,,


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Criollo is easily the best CAO that I have ever had...and that counts Soprano's, Brazilias, and a host of others. IMO it is the best $4 stick on the market...and get them now if you want them because rumor is that the blend is changing.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn Kipp....you went NUTZ this week.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 My Father 2011 LE's... and some pipe stuff.


----------



## Consigliere

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well, it probably doesn't count as a "purchase" but UPS surprised me with my first ever Fathers' Day present yesterday. A sweet CAO humidor & a 10 count CAO sampler from my folks back in PA. My first son was born on the 5th & knowing I'm a cigar guy I guess they couldn't pass up the deal to welcome me to fatherhood! Good news for me I guess :whoo: I did tell them I wouldn't break into the sampler until Fathers' Day, I've got enough to tide me over until then, lol.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Enjoy Jerome and Congratulations!


----------



## CigarMike

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a box of Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature Sungrown and got 7 free Arturo Fuente Quuen B's with the purchase. Cynthia Fuente was there and she signed my box. Also got a picture with her.


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sweet pickups Mike:thumb:


----------



## Captnstabn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Anyone had the lfd el museo? I know it was a cigar made for the Latin museum in new york, and it's pretty rare. I paid $23 for it, which is a lot.

Found a whole box of the factory press II's in the bottom of one of the humi's also. Paid $13 a stick for those. He said it'd be $9 a stick for a tray.


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Pulled the trigger on a box of MoW ruination Robusto and Padilla Series 68 Robusto, as well as a fiver of Litto Gomez Small Batch #3 from starbuck.


----------



## StayingWarm

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Mike - That's awesome! Where was this event? Seems like a great store. Enjoy your new treats...and your awesome souvenir.



CigarMike said:


> Just picked up a box of Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature Sungrown and got 7 free Arturo Fuente Quuen B's with the purchase. Cynthia Fuente was there and she signed my box. Also got a picture with her.


----------



## StayingWarm

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This is awesome! I'm a huge lancero fan, and LOVE that DPG gives us a wide variety of them to try. The Blue is my favorite but I've never had the JJ Maduro. I'd love to hear how you rank these, and what you think of them when they meet the lighter.



d_day said:


> Picked up a LE DPG lancero sampler from Holt's. It's got 2 Cuban Classics, 2 Blues, 2 JJs, 2 JJ maduros, and 2 Centurions, all lanceros. Beautiful selection.


----------



## canadacigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My buddy just got back from CUBA and delivered my order.

10 monte No2
25 esplendidos + 3 pack
1 siglo V tubo

I can't help myself, gonna have a No2 tonight.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice purchase Brent!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## canadacigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Sherlockholms said:


> Very nice purchase Brent!


Thank you sir.


----------



## CigarMike

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



StayingWarm said:


> Mike - That's awesome! Where was this event? Seems like a great store. Enjoy your new treats...and your awesome souvenir.


It was at a small smoke shop in Louisville KY called Kremer's.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



canadacigar said:


> My buddy just got back from CUBA and delivered my order.
> 
> 10 monte No2
> 25 esplendidos + 3 pack
> 1 siglo V tubo
> 
> I can't help myself, gonna have a No2 tonight.


Looking good Brent, We think alike


----------



## canadacigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Looking good Brent, We think alike


Yes I see. Funny bc I bought a bolivar royal corona a few weeks agoto try before I buy a box. 
The cohibas are great. Love em. 
Will be my first monte no2 ..... Iam sure they won't disappoint


----------



## canadacigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dave are those paratagas des dieux?
I heard they r the bomb! On the wish list


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



canadacigar said:


> Yes I see. Funny bc I bought a bolivar royal corona a few weeks agoto try before I buy a box.
> The cohibas are great. Love em.
> Will be my first monte no2 ..... Iam sure they won't disappoint


Yeah I need to get some of the esplendidos haven't had any yet just way to much to buy everything dang it. 

canadacigar, no man they are the Lusitanias (spelling ?)


----------



## Open Channel D

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'm expanding my "mild" cigar inventory. After this, though, I'm done buying for a while. Seriously. Well, maybe.

Baccarat Toro
Gran Habano CT #1
Griffin's Perfecto

Also reloaded on Don Pepin Vegas Cubanas Generosos when i got a great deal on MMAO.


----------



## canadacigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Dave those are very good too from what I hear. U had a lustianas yet? Enjoy sir


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



canadacigar said:


> Dave those are very good too from what I hear. U had a lustianas yet? Enjoy sir


Yeah this is my second box the first is half gone, I don't have much patience some times LOL need to stock up I always do when I find what I like, Unfortunately my new likes not the party's are kinda expensive so it may take awhile to get loaded up.

Smoke some and enjoy bro!


----------



## Bunker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Grabbed a box of j. Fuego 777 Corona's of the auctioneer.

Nice little maduro, and mild enough to give to non-smokers.


----------



## Wiseguy1982

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got sucked back into cbid:

Ashton VSG Sorceror (Single) 
Man O' War Torpedo (Single) 
*Ave Maria Lionheart (robusto grande) (Single) 
*Padilla Dominus Corona Gorda (Single) 
A. Fernandez Churchill (Single) 
*Chateau Real Small Club Corona (Single) 
*5 Vegas Miami Churchill (Single) 
*Don Lino Africa Kuro (Single) 
*La Flor Dominicana Ligero L-200 Oscuro (Single) 
*Morro Castle Robusto (Single)

* = Never smoked before


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

(3) 262 Paradigm 4Sixty
(3) 262 Paradigm Robusto
(2) 262 Paradigm Box-Pressed Toro
(8 ) A. Fuente Short Story
(8 ) Oliva Serie G Special G

*The last two are my preferred smoke while on the road


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'm still on my Cameroon kick... Can't wait to write up all of these different Cameroon sticks and rating them...

Just picked up a few things today...

Acid 1 5-pack
Cusano Factory Selects Preferido Cameroon bundle of 10
Padilla 1948 Special Edition bundle of 20
La Aurora Cameroon Double Corona 4 packs of 5 each
Camacho Pre-Embargo 2 boxes of 3 each
Cohiba Pequenos box of 25
Drew Estate Egg Natural - 4 each
Drew Estate Medusa Maduro - 4 coffins

plus a bunch of new books for the collection...

Good smokin' all!

PG


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2x Litto Gomez small batch 3
2x EP Carrillo elencos don rubino
3x EP Carrillo new wave ct toro
2x EP Carrillo new wave ct robusto
2x EP Carrillo new wave corona
2x epernay le petit


----------



## oznation

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 vegas gold churchills
romeo y julieta 1875 churchills
romeo y julieta real reserve rothschild tubos


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just a few small things this week, it's been a long time!

Camacho 60/40 Liberty...gotta get ready for July 4.









Lost City Opus X Piramide, 2x Lost City Opus X Lancero, Casa Fuente Lancero









2x Opus X Sharks









1x Tatuaje Drac, 4x Tatuaje Face









2x Tatuaje Anarchy, 1x LP T52 Flying Pig









4x Tatuaje East









13x Tatuaje Federal 90th


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those look Really Good! Ray!

Nice Pick-ups!!!


----------



## crawej21

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just picked up half a box of anejos 46...for under $100. I have a picture but don't know how to post it.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



68 Lotus said:


> Those look Really Good! Ray!
> 
> Nice Pick-ups!!!


I swear I've seen those cigars somewhere before......


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

At the great 1st inaugural Dav0 herf


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> At the great 1st inaugural Dav0 herf


I better get an invite to the 2nd!!! :dunno:


----------



## usrower321

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> *Just a few small things this week, it's been a long time!*


Just a few small things?! That's many many awesome smokes


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Last 3/4 weeks:
9 Don Carlos Edicione Anniversario Rob/dbl Rob/Toro (posted pic Friday)
5 Man O War Runation Torp
5 Man O War Runation Figurado
10 Puro Authentico
5 Monte Grand Ed EL 2010
5 RyJ Short Robbie
12 Tat Federal Cigar Rosado
5 Tat Face
5 Diamond Crown Max Robbie
10 Satori Karma
10 Padron 1926 #9
15 Illusione Phantom
4 LP Flying Pig T52
9 Monte #2

I think that's everything, an un-even 109 cigars!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Just a few small things this week, it's been a long time!
> Camacho 60/40 Liberty...gotta get ready for July 4.
> Lost City Opus X Piramide, 2x Lost City Opus X Lancero, Casa Fuente Lancero
> 2x Opus X Sharks
> 1x Tatuaje Drac,
> 4x Tatuaje Face
> 2x Tatuaje Anarchy,
> 1x LP T52 Flying Pig
> 4x Tatuaje East
> 13x Tatuaje Federal 90th


I'm not posting pics like the Pink Pony because some of mine are definately fakes! I think the Federals I got are fakes!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> I better get an invite to the 2nd!!! :dunno:


Erich, you are ALWAYS welcome at the Dav0 Compound - consider it a standing invitation for you and Lady Britt! You guys can crash in my gameless gameroom! :usa:


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> At the great 1st inaugural Dav0 herf


Dude, you didn't take the Nosostros I gave you!! If you won't take my crappy cigars, then who will?? :roll:

That's it, sending you a FFOXPR bomb!


----------



## tpharkman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Finally Here...


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Absolutely drooling Thad! Those look incredible my man!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tpharkman said:


> Finally Here...


Those look amazing Thad! :clap2:


----------



## Wiseguy1982

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tpharkman said:


> Finally Here...


What on God's green earth would I need to do to acquire one of those?


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

4 - Vintage 1994 Hoyo de Montery Maduros
1 - Vintage 1994/5 Punch Maduro


----------



## Vicini

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

those just look amazing


----------



## ShaunB

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yesterday picked up one La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor and a 5er of the Jesus Fuego Origen Originals(the one in the paper pack). The Mi Amor is one of my favorites and I've heard a lot of good of these Origen Originals so I'm pretty excited for these.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ok...this is it for sure this time...price was just too good, I couldn't let them sit there.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn Kipp....


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Damn Kipp....


$9.70 a stick...how could I not. The B&M is really starting to take care of me.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> Ok...this is it for sure this time...price was just too good, I couldn't let them sit there.


:hail::faint:


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> Ok...this is it for sure this time...price was just too good, I couldn't let them sit there.


Mmmmmm, I had an anejo last night thats been sitting 6 months or so and what a difference it made. I liked them before when they were young but this was just so much better. Can't wait to try one again in another half a year.

Nice choice Kipp!


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> Ok...this is it for sure this time...


Yeah, I believe you. Sure. 

PS - Those look amazing!


----------



## astripp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Let us know how the Origen Origens are. I've been meaning to try them for some time.


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tpharkman said:


> Finally Here...


Thad who makes those Ive never even heard of them ??


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Viaje


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Viaje


enough said!

Nice pick Kipp! Love the 55's.


----------



## BDog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Viaje "Zombie" Limited Edition and ultra hard to get a hold of as they limit the number of boxes and in turn increase demand. Marketing at its finest - or worst depending on your perspective.

Nice Anjeo's Kipp!


----------



## pachowder

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

a box of Padron Family Reserve No 45 and 15 Illusione CG4s...the Waxingmoon humidor arrived today and started the seasoning process


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



pachowder said:


> a box of Padron Family Reserve No 45 and 15 Illusione CG4s...the Waxingmoon humidor arrived today and started the seasoning process


OOOOH what did you get for the humi? tell me. I have one in the works myself......... dying over here!!!


----------



## pachowder

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I went with Figured Makore and Macassar. Once its seasoned and filled I will have pics up. Cant wait to move my small stash in! I have a box of the Illusione limited 2010s, the padron family reserve 45, 10 each of liga privada t52s and 9s, a bunch of padron anniversarios and the 15 cg4s. I went a little overboard. I wont ever reach the 300 capacity but thats ok. It looks awesome! Pics to follow on a seperate thread in a few days 



sdlaird said:


> OOOOH what did you get for the humi? tell me. I have one in the works myself......... dying over here!!!


----------



## usrower321

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



pachowder said:


> I went with Figured Makore and Macassar. Once its seasoned and filled I will have pics up. Cant wait to move my small stash in! I have a box of the Illusione limited 2010s, the padron family reserve 45, 10 each of liga privada t52s and 9s, a bunch of padron anniversarios and the 15 cg4s. I went a little overboard. I wont ever reach the 300 capacity but thats ok. It looks awesome! Pics to follow on a seperate thread in a few days


Haha after you have some of those smokes I don't think it will take too long to fill up your 300 ct humi. The slope is slippery my friend and those are very nice sticks.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Pretty sure I made out like a bandit at work today.

I came home with:

Maduro:

LFD Ligero 300
LFD Double Ligero Chisel
LFD Double Ligero Lancero
LFD Air Bender Guerrero

Natural:

LFD Air Bender Maestro.

All for the cool price of ~$30.00 (Tax included.)


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice LFD pickups!


----------



## canadacigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

WOW. Nice pick up for sure. They look great. Never tried the shark... it is certainly on my wish list


primetime76 said:


> Ok...this is it for sure this time...price was just too good, I couldn't let them sit there.


----------



## canadacigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oh sorry, they are the 55s the torpedos. NICE


----------



## penguinshockey

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I picked up 3 boxes at a Studio Tobac World Tour event over the weekend:
Cain D 543
Cain D 550
Cain F 550

They were a little less than online price after discount but with freebies:
-Cain Daytona triple flame lighter
-Studio Tobac T-shirt and hat
-Studio Tobac Ashtray (just what I needed although my wife likes it!
-3 Studio Tobac Limited Edition Cigar Samplers each containing 6 cigars:

*Cain F Lancero*: (7×38 parejo) a classic lancero finished with a triple-cap instead of the traditional lancero pig-tail. This is the production Cain F blend tailored to fit the slender lancero format. This cigar will be presented in an aluminum tube, making it one of the only lanceros ever presented "en tubo."
*Cain FF Torpedo 654*: (6×54 torpedo) The Cain FF ("Double F") is an even stronger version of the already robust Cain F blend.
*Cain Daytona Short Robusto*: (4.5×50 parejo) The Daytona in the short robusto vitola is exclusive to this sampler and will not be for sale.
*Nub Habano Perfecto*: (4.5×60 perfecto) This is the Nub Habano blend in a perfecto format. At 4.5", this is one-half inch longer than any other Nub.
*Nub San Andreas Maduro*: (4×64 parejo) This is a completely unique Nub size. It is the Nub maduro blend but with a Mexican, San Andreas wrapper as found on the Cain Maduro. The regular production Nub Maduro has a Brazilian, Arapiraca wrapper.
*Prototype Cigar: Designation "ST/DS-001"*: (6×54 parejo) This is a prototype of a future Studio Tobac project. The only detail known is that it will be a full-bodied maduro blend.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Chiquito
My Father LE 2010
VPR No 6


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


>


Is that another limited Viaje release?


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Agreed.



usrower321 said:


> Haha after you have some of those smokes I don't think it will take too long to fill up your 300 ct humi. The slope is slippery my friend and those are very nice sticks.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 My Father LE 2010 (bundle release from the humidor of Jamie!)
12 Viaje VPR #6 2010
13 Viaje Chiquito (current release)
1 Viaje Oro Fuerza (2010)
1 DPG Blue Toro Gordo

Will post pictures when they get out of the Deep Freeze!


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Way to go! davO! :thumb:

It'd sure be nice to find some of them East Coast Sticks in the West!! :lol:


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



68 Lotus said:


> Way to go! davO! :thumb:
> 
> It'd sure be nice to find some of them East Coast Sticks in the West!! :lol:


Bob, you can pick up the just released Viaje Chiquito in this GB by Batista30:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/splits-group-buys/291709-viaje-chiquito-2011-group-buy.html


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pickups dav0!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Nice pickups dav0!


Compliments of the "Cigar Hunter"! :crazy:

You know what to do if somethign tickles your fancy!


----------



## treatneggy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just arrived today


----------



## YoungKai

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Cain Daytona (Corona)
1 Cain F (Robusto)
1 RP The Edge (Toro)
5 Hoyo Dark Sumatra (Ebano)


----------



## Frankenstein

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



treatneggy said:


> Just arrived today


Dang...mine still haven't shown up.


----------



## Torqued

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just got in my Anejo Sampler from Tampa Sweets today. The My Father sampler I got on cbid should show up tomorrow. I'm gonna have to smoke a few to fit 'em all in my humidor.


----------



## Athion

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

In honor of the WHO No Tobacco day, I stopped off at Serious yesterday and picked up 2 Tat Cojuno 2003, 2 Camacho Triple Maduros, 2 601 Blue, and 2 Tat series P.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Last months additions:
LDF Factory Press II
Davidoff Millenium Blend Assortment
Viaje Skull & Bones 2010 (Halloween release)
Litto Gomez Diez no. 3
Fuente BTL
Liberty '07
Liberty '06
Tat HCS
Tat Drac
Tat Face x 2
Tat Boris
MF LE 2011
MF LE 2011 Pre-Release
2008 Opus X Charity
LP L40
Esencia 2008


----------



## sckfck

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> Last months additions:
> LDF Factory Press II
> Davidoff Millenium Blend Assortment
> Viaje Skull & Bones 2010 (Halloween release)
> Litto Gomez Diez no. 3
> Fuente BTL
> Liberty '07
> Liberty '06
> Tat HCS
> Tat Drac
> Tat Face x 2
> Tat Boris
> MF LE 2011
> MF LE 2011 Pre-Release
> 2008 Opus X Charity
> LP L40
> Esencia 2008


Amazing month Matt!


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice Matt



socalocmatt said:


> Last months additions:
> LDF Factory Press II
> Davidoff Millenium Blend Assortment
> Viaje Skull & Bones 2010 (Halloween release)
> Litto Gomez Diez no. 3
> Fuente BTL
> Liberty '07
> Liberty '06
> Tat HCS
> Tat Drac
> Tat Face x 2
> Tat Boris
> MF LE 2011
> MF LE 2011 Pre-Release
> 2008 Opus X Charity
> LP L40
> Esencia 2008


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Matt you are siiiiiiiick!


----------



## pachowder

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Where did you score the Boris and the face? Thats some haul!



socalocmatt said:


> Last months additions:
> LDF Factory Press II
> Davidoff Millenium Blend Assortment
> Viaje Skull & Bones 2010 (Halloween release)
> Litto Gomez Diez no. 3
> Fuente BTL
> Liberty '07
> Liberty '06
> Tat HCS
> Tat Drac
> Tat Face x 2
> Tat Boris
> MF LE 2011
> MF LE 2011 Pre-Release
> 2008 Opus X Charity
> LP L40
> Esencia 2008


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



sckfck said:


> Amazing month Matt!





lukesparksoff said:


> Very nice Matt


Thanks! Its been a crazy couple of months. Time to kick back and enjoy some of them.



Rock31 said:


> Matt you are siiiiiiiick!


Yes, yes I am. Damn you PUFF!!!! 



pachowder said:


> Where did you score the Boris and the face? Thats some haul!


The Boris and one of the boxes of Face was private party. The second Face box was a B&M I called about some other stuff and just asked them and they had a box.


----------



## Mutombo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of T52 robustos showed up yesterday. Waiting for a box of DPG JJ Maduros and a handful of MF LE 2011's to arrive next week. :smoke2:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

mmmm. Looks so tasty. Can't wait for mine to show up! Did you have one yet???


----------



## sckfck

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

droooooool......:heh:


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> mmmm. Looks so tasty. Can't wait for mine to show up! Did you have one yet???





sckfck said:


> droooooool......:heh:


GET YOUR F*CKIN DROOL OFF THE ZOMBIES!!!!!!!!!!!!:smoke2:

Matt, I'll try one today and possibly post a short review.


----------



## sckfck

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> GET YOUR F*CKIN DROOL OFF THE ZOMBIES!!!!!!!!!!!!


:hurt::hurt::hurt::hurt::hurt:


----------



## Frankenstein

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> GET YOUR F*CKIN DROOL OFF THE ZOMBIES!!!!!!!!!!!!:smoke2:
> 
> Matt, I'll try one today and possibly post a short review.


Drool wont hurt zombies.... just severing their head and/or incinerating them :smoke2:


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

You know, I was having the conversation the other day with Veeral that "slow" zombies like the ones in Romero's Night of the Living Dead don't scare me as much as "fast" zombies like in 28 Days Later.

Well I think we will all agree that these are not the fast moving type zombies so I am not scared!

That being said, I hope they burn nice and slow! :smoke2:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

fast moving zombies scare the shxt out of me!


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> You know, I was having the conversation the other day with Veeral that "slow" zombies like the ones in Romero's Night of the Living Dead don't scare me as much as "fast" zombies like in 28 Days Later.
> 
> *Well I think we will all agree that these are not the fast moving type zombies* so I am not scared!
> 
> That being said, I hope they burn nice and slow! :smoke2:


I think we will agree indeed.:smow:

In fact, these Zombies make the old Romero zombies look fast in comparison.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

*In case of Zombies, find your household Foodsaver and suck the air out of em' then freeze em', this will render them safe!*


----------



## TXsmoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I picked up a box of Dirty Rats and a box of WOAM's today. Not a bad haul.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Same as many of you today.


----------



## Frankenstein

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My zombie box showed up as well. With an interestingly faint artificial banana scent coming from the box. Looks like zombie invasion today.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> Same as many of you today.





Frankenstein said:


> My zombie box showed up as well. With an interestingly faint artificial banana scent coming from the box. Looks like zombie invasion today.


Damn you FedEx!!!! SHOW UP! SHOW UP! SHOW UP!:smash: :banghead::crutch:


----------



## sckfck

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

So if any of you are looking for a "smoke test" dummy.. my addy is in my profile and I will gladly smoke ZOMBIE's until I turn green. Review and pics will be included. :crazy:


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

No zombies in the northwest. Just some Brazilias.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



sckfck said:


> So if any of you are looking for a "smoke test" dummy.. my addy is in my profile and I will gladly smoke ZOMBIE's until I turn green. Review and pics will be included. :crazy:


LOL. I'm getting a box (if FedEX ever shows up). I gotacha covered at the next herf


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

why didn't someone buy a box of Zombies,made 5ers out of it for the Puff B&M challenged


----------



## sckfck

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> LOL. I'm getting a box (if FedEX ever shows up). I gotacha covered at the next herf


Nice.. Very kind of you brother. We should definitely herf again soon.


----------



## sckfck

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> why didn't someone buy a box of Zombies,made 5ers out of it for the Puff B&M challenged


Weren't the zombies sold out in like 90 seconds?


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

4.1 seconds.


----------



## dubels

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought a Mi Amor today and now I am wondering why I waited so long.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

FedEx showed up!!! :smoke2:

Zombies
2010 Summerfest
2008 LaVerite Churchill
Illusione Epernay Le Elegance

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Matt you are seriously one sick bastard! LOL! Awesome pickups!


----------



## Hoghunter

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

where did everyone pick up the zombies from?


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Matt you are seriously one sick bastard! LOL! Awesome pickups!


LOL. Thanks :madgrin:



Hoghunter said:


> where did everyone pick up the zombies from?


They were sold about a month ago and there was a delay and just got them shipped out. The sold out in less that 90 seconds.


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I really hate going to my wife Appointments!!...

Not that the Bestest B&M around is on the way!...Not that I wanted to replace the the Tat 06 Cojonu, and MK!....Nope!...Not even the New Band Carrillo, or the Diesel I wanted to try again after Puffing the MAW stick!...Nope!...

...I hate going Cuz the One time I ask if she wants to help pick out a lighter, (To get her involved! :lol she says OK! :faint:..._.I'z waiting for the normal NO!_

So I ask her to get a GOOD ONE!...*Xikar, soft flame, windproof*

It's working real good!....But *Purple!!!!* :doh:

:smoke2:


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Purple is the new black :lie:


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice stuff Bob. That EPC is awesome.

Nothing wrong with purple; I've got a pink iPod.


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice stuff there Bob. Cant beat a life time warranty!

Nice score Matt. Still waiting on mine. They are baking in 100 degree heat!


----------



## Zfog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those Zombies are crazy looking, pretty cool. opcorn:


----------



## GoDucks324

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

So happy to finally find someone that had some LP in stock. I thought the Artisans were pretty cool and some throwdown Padilla Miami.


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Reino said:


> Nice stuff there Bob. Cant beat a life time warranty!
> 
> Nice score Matt. Still waiting on mine. They are baking in 100 degree heat!


*Purple* :hug:


----------



## Mutombo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> Purple is the new black :lie:


Once you go purple you never go back :shock:


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

They were not cheap... but I'm looking forward to them in a few months!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

They are great ROTT!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

How much Derek?


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dubels said:


> Bought a Mi Amor today and now I am wondering why I waited so long.


Because everyone say it's not as good as the original Mi Amor ,but it's still a great cigar in my book


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



68 Lotus said:


> So I ask her to get a GOOD ONE!...*Xikar, soft flame, windproof*
> 
> It's working real good!....But *Purple!!!!* :doh:
> 
> :smoke2:


Hey, you can rest assured no one HERE will try and swipe it! :razz:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

dav0 love the avatar buddy!


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> dav0 love the avatar buddy!


I just can't seem to get enough KARAOKE!!!!!! :music:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

GH Vintage 2002 on the way to work!

@dav0 answer my damn text message!


----------



## astripp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ray, how many bundles of GHV2002 do you have? I thought I was bad for having 2.5 of em resting up.


----------



## kalashxwar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My purchase from last night I felt sorry for the person behind me who was buying some al capones. Once the person started ringing me up it probably took around 20 minutes of bagging pipe tobacco and choosing tins.

2 nick sticks maduro (smoked both of them at the shooting range and fishing at night)
Perdomo 10th anniversary maduro
LFD double ligero
CAO gold maduro 
Man O War
MB roll cake spun cut
MB plumcake navy blend
C&D afterhours
Natural dutch cavendish 3oz
Peaches and cream 3oz
Black & Brown 3oz

cant wait to smoke it all


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> They are great ROTT!


Ray will prove it to you....later today. :target:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



astripp said:


> Ray, how many bundles of GHV2002 do you have? I thought I was bad for having 2.5 of em resting up.


ROFL Kipp! You are SICK!

Andrew I needed a nice stock of em! It's summer time so I need something to hand out and to smoke on the commute to work, while BBQing etc etc and for me at $2 nothing beats it.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> ROFL Kipp! You are SICK!
> 
> Andrew I needed a nice stock of em! It's summer time so I need something to hand out and to smoke on the commute to work, while BBQing etc etc and for me at $2 nothing beats it.


I don't want to even talk about my latest order...ugh. 2 Digital Hygrometers and 8 cigars....


----------



## Big Tex

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 can Zino Platinum Scepter Shortys
1 Can Zino Platinum Scepter Pudges
2 three packs of Zino Platinum Scepter Grand Master Tubos
1 bundle of 3X3's 
Just got the last of it in yesterday!!!


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got 25 Astrals in transit, and a Fiver of Diesel UCs waiting to be shipped out.


----------



## Reino

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

box of Zombies,Chiquitos, 5er Samurai's, box of VPR DT's.

Here are the DT's since the others have been displayed.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very sexy :eyebrows:


----------



## rmduane

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

box of La Aurora Corojo robustos


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Reino said:


>


That's hot.


----------



## woodted

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Reino said:


> box of Zombies,Chiquitos, 5er Samurai's, box of VPR DT's.
> 
> Here are the DT's since the others have been displayed.


John
Let me know what you think of the DTs when you burn one.


----------



## RockDevil

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Oliveros Eight Zero churchills, from C-bid.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 Pack: God of Fire
5 Pack: My Father

2 digital hygrometers for my tupperware and cooler.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

OK, some stuff from earlier this week, now out of the freezer:


----------



## Booyaa

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 x Padilla Obsidian
5 x Rocky Patel Royal Vintage


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn you dav0!


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Holy crap, davO, nice freaking haul!


----------



## vtxcigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I needed some smaller sticks for my humi at work. Sometimes I only have 20 minutes or so and I NEED a break from the job and the office. I bought 10 5-paks of RP 1990 Juniors. 4" x 38 should be just the ticket. Hopefully these taste similar to the Petite Corona which wasn't a bad smoke. I waited until $1 shipping on the first of the month and also got 30% off, so it was pretty inexpensive for giving me the needed break at work.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

4 2007 Camacho liberty (thank you Owaindav)
8 Illusione 888 
5 Pk La Aurora 107 Robusto 
4 Ashton VSG Belicoso 
2 boxes Man O' War Puro
5 Pk 5 Vegas Miami Knuckle 
5 Pk La Aurora 1495 Series Corona #4 
5 Pk E.P. Carrillo Club 52
1 box Camacho SLR Rothschild MAD 
1 box Tatuaje Miami Cojonu 2006

I need to give CBid a break


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

WOW!...Them some Great looking Sticks John!..And DavO! :nod! :thumb:


----------



## gravebelly

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Random stuff!


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gravebelly said:


> Random stuff!


HOLY CRAP!!! looks like you robbed a cigar store!

I just had delivered yesterday some every day sticks and a couple of beauts:

20 bundle of the Gran habano Vintage 2002
Monster Maduro Sampler
4 Nica Libre Exclusivos
4 RP Edge Maduros
4 Perdomo Habano Maduros
4 Alec Bradley Maxx The Fixx Maduros
4 Oliva O Maduros

Also got the My Father 6 pack, 3 My Fathers and 3 Le Bijous in a nice 6 pack box.

All of the above for about $120 shipped. Not too bad.


----------



## Torqued

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



vtxcigar said:


> I needed some smaller sticks for my humi at work. Sometimes I only have 20 minutes or so and I NEED a break from the job and the office. I bought 10 5-paks of RP 1990 Juniors. 4" x 38 should be just the ticket. Hopefully these taste similar to the Petite Corona which wasn't a bad smoke. I waited until $1 shipping on the first of the month and also got 30% off, so it was pretty inexpensive for giving me the needed break at work.


For short smokes, you might want to try the Trinidad Trini Maduro. The are machine made, but for a quick, richer smoke they have been my go to's for years. Perfect for a ten or fifteen minute break!

Happy smokin'
PG


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gravebelly said:


> Random stuff!


Man O Man Terrence, looks like you really went to town! :wof:


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Damn you dav0!


Bitchin' new Avatar Ray! I have to say that the large eye on the Pony makes me feel a little "odd"!



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Holy crap, davO, nice freaking haul!





68 Lotus said:


> WOW!...Them some Great looking Sticks John!..And DavO! :nod! :thumb:


Thanks you guys, yeah now I'm going to have to Cigar Buyers Anonymous for a month, and refrain from buying any new sticks! :dizzy:

Needless to say, I will be looking at ashtrays, lighters, cutters and all sorts of non-tobacco cigar related items! :mischief:


----------



## Consigliere

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hit up an Oliva cigar event today, deals were just too good to pass up. 2 boxes of Serie V, 2 samplers, a table lighter & 2 t-shirts


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice purchase Jerome!


----------



## Hinson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Never had the egg, dirt cheap so I bought a few.


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5er Paul Garmirian Gourmet No.5
5er Paul Garmirian 15th Anniversary No.5
5er Paul Garmirian Symphony Short Robusto
10X Fuente Short Story
10X Tatuaje Reserva Petit Cazadores


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today: Nub 460 Cameroon, Connecticut, Habano and Maduro


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



David_ESM said:


> Today: Nub 460 Cameroon, Connecticut, Habano and Maduro


Holy Nubs Batman!


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ChiTownHustler said:


> 5er Paul Garmirian Gourmet No.5
> 5er Paul Garmirian 15th Anniversary No.5
> 5er Paul Garmirian Symphony Short Robusto
> 10X Fuente Short Story
> 10X Tatuaje Reserva Petit Cazadores


Have you smoked the Paul Garmirians before? Those are some very nice pickups.


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5er my father LE thanks to socalocmatt BUMP 
1 box 80th padron anniversary maduro

and in the mail coming sooooon

sultan signature cigars Thanks to Shuckins for the hook up BUMP

7-C Blend
2-A Blend
2-B Blend ( shuckins parted with a couple from his own stash ) :kiss:


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Have you smoked the Paul Garmirians before? Those are some very nice pickups.


Amen PG has some great smokes :rockon:


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



chewwy26 said:


> 5er my father LE thanks to socalocmatt BUMP
> 1 box 80th padron anniversary maduro
> 
> and in the mail coming sooooon
> 
> sultan signature cigars Thanks to Shuckins for the hook up BUMP
> 
> 7-C Blend
> 2-A Blend
> 2-B Blend ( shuckins parted with a couple from his own stash ) :kiss:


WTG Matt
With as much as Ron Loves us and Puff I would like to see everyone buy some signatures, Karma man Karma!

Just WTG Brother!!

Dave


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Batista30 said:


> Have you smoked the Paul Garmirians before? Those are some very nice pickups.


This will be my first time trying them. Been on my want list for forever, so finally decided to grab some. Everything I've heard is that they're outstanding, so I'm sure I'll find myself buying more


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Opps wrong thread Cubans anyway!


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> WTG Matt
> With as much as Ron Loves us and Puff I would like to see everyone buy some signatures, Karma man Karma!
> 
> Just WTG Brother!!
> 
> Dave


My sultans will be here this week...and I will be trying to get my B&M to carry them!  Wish me luck!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> My sultans will be here this week...and I will be trying to get my B&M to carry them! Wish me luck!


Good Luck Kipp


----------



## JD11

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5er of LGC series R #6 maduro


----------



## simplechords

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



David_ESM said:


> Today: Nub 460 Cameroon, Connecticut, Habano and Maduro


Same here, lol


----------



## skeptic

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Trinidad Reyes and a Box of Partagas D No. 4
Both are awesome smokes.


----------



## Stranger929

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My newest purchases!

5 Oliva Serie V- Special V Figurado (Anyone know any tricks to properly smoking this one? It's odd shape seems to present burning problems)

5 Cain F- Double Toro

:smoke2:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just light it as you would any other cigar, it has a great burn.


----------



## RetiredNavyIC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just purchased a 10 Pack of Man O' War Puro Authentico with free 5 pack Man O' War Special Edition Salomon.


----------



## mikeyp4

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Diamond Crown Maximus, Perdomo Lot 23, Nub Habano and Nub Cameroon


----------



## Chico57

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A fiver of LFD L300 Oscuros and an ESG 23.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



It's the 120 QT one that keeps ice for 5 days in 90 degree weather. Only $52. And so the madness continues.


----------



## mikeyp4

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'm not quite at coolerdor quantities yet...but I'm sure that I'll buy one before too long


----------



## sckfck

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



skeptic said:


> A box of Trinidad Reyes and a Box of Partagas D No. 4
> Both are awesome smokes.


Yummmmm.... D.......4.........!

Tried to pick one up today, all gone


----------



## sckfck

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Who Killed Thursby? said:


> It's the 120 QT one that keeps ice for 5 days in 90 degree weather. Only $52. And so the madness continues.


Nice Benn..! I've got my eyes on the 170. :mrgreen:


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



chewwy26 said:


> 1 box 80th padron anniversary maduro


Dang. That's my Holy Grail right there.


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> WTG Matt
> With as much as Ron Loves us and Puff I would like to see everyone buy some signatures, Karma man Karma!
> 
> Just WTG Brother!!
> 
> Dave


thanks man actually thats why i bought them because someone mentioned about supporting Ron and his line so there you go.

wish i could buy a lot more but have to wait a few till i get a job again :kicknuts:after 13 years of steady income i must slow down on buying at least for a couple months  I hope i can do it :clock:


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> My sultans will be here this week...and I will be trying to get my B&M to carry them! Wish me luck!


I think i will take one of my sultans to Corona Cigar company my local B&M
and let the manager there try it to see if we can spark some interest and maybe they will be interested in buying this friday i will be visiting him so will see whats up


----------



## usrower321

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



chewwy26 said:


> 5er my father LE thanks to socalocmatt BUMP
> 1 box 80th padron anniversary maduro
> 
> and in the mail coming sooooon
> 
> sultan signature cigars Thanks to Shuckins for the hook up BUMP
> 
> 7-C Blend
> 2-A Blend
> 2-B Blend ( shuckins parted with a couple from his own stash ) :kiss:


Anyone know where can I take a look at the Sultans if I'm interested in buying a few? I did a search and only found Yan's thread and the signature review thread.


----------



## Torqued

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Rocky Patel Decade Sampler - Once in a Decade Sampler

6 Rocky Patel Cigars (rated 95 by Cigar Aficionado) and Rocky Patel torch lighter. All for only $59.95 and for a limited time you can get a free bottle of Xikar Butane with your sampler.

I had ordered a few small items and needed to add something to get the free shipping.


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*









Made a little bit of room in the coolerdor this weekend so I needed to do some shopping... Anejo, HL Candela, Tat Cazadores, and three little Opii!









Also received my "payment" for helping the B&M run their cigar tent at last weekend's Hamburger Festival, a box of Padron Londres Naturals!


----------



## pachowder

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Me again. Latest purchase was Wineadors Mahogany Humidor he had up for sale (not here yet as we are working through finishing) and 15 Illusione cg4s and 15 Illusione 888 slams. Will use that humidors as my only Illusione humidor  The waxingmoon will hold the padrons on one level, liga privadas on anoter and miscellaneous on the last. I owe a lot of pictures and will do so once the waxingmoon is seasoned and the wineador one arrives.


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



pachowder said:


> Illusione 888 slams


Great cigars!


----------



## ds baruuuuu

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2- Puro Indio Chief natural
3- Puro Indio Chief Maduro
2-10pk La Aurora 107
3-3pk Gurkah Grand Reserve XIII


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cant get enough of these MF LE 2011s and the Torano Exodus 50 Yr.
Figure I would pick up a box of Puro Authentico to average down the shipping... or thats what I tell my lady (I'm starting to believe it too).


----------



## rhetorik

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

box party lusi's
3 padron 1964;s
1 padron family 45
Alec Bradley Prensado Churchill 5 pack
LFD Air Bender Chisel 5 pack
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Churchill 5 pack

I heart Cbid


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice Andrew!


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

:ss


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ds baruuuuu said:


> 2- Puro Indio Chief natural
> 3- Puro Indio Chief Maduro
> 2-10pk La Aurora 107
> 3-3pk Gurkah Grand Reserve XIII


you are my hero for buying the Chief!


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## BDog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Viaje Exclusivo Chiquito's (25)


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

very nice Bruce!


----------



## Torqued

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

CAO Cherry*bomb* for something I'm working on...

eep:

:heh:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Torqued said:


> CAO Cherry*bomb* for something I'm working on...
> 
> eep:
> 
> :heh:


:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## Hinson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some Tat Havana Nobles


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a few things in Joplin at a small cigar shop... 3 AF BTL, 1 Maker's Mark, 1 Warlock, and an AF Rosado Magnum.
My B&M also cracked open a box of Sharks while I was gone and the wife was nice enough to pick some up for me!


----------



## DBIII

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yep, got my box of Chiquitos as well. Hope these are as good as the OR.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I don't what to say anymore, there are some amazing buys on here!!


----------



## Kypt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I picked up 2 Lost Citys, an LG small batch, and a box of Viaje Chiquitos today. :banana:


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just can't help myself...I had a $15 off coupon at my B&M that was burning a hole in my pocket so I picke up some more Fuente (becomming my weakness) Don Carlos, a couple of Cain F, and a couple of la Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor.


----------



## johnmoss

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just placed an order for a bunch of five packs.
3 x Illusione 68 Petit Corona (4x44 / 5 Pack)
2 x Tatuaje Noellas (5.13x42 / 5 Pack)
3 x Padron 1964 Exclusivo Maduro (5.5x50 / 5 Pack) 
1 x Illusione cg:4 White Horse Corona (5.6x48 / 5 Pack)
1 x Liga Privada No. 9 Robusto Oscuro (5x52 / 5 Pack)
1 x Liga Privada T-52 Robusto (5x52 / 5 Pack)
1 x Ashton VSG Illusion (6.5x44 / 5 Pack)
2 x Illusione Epernay 2009 Le Petit Petit Corona (4.5x44 / 5 Pack)
1 x Rocky Patel Decade 46 (4.5x46 / 5 Pack)


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

*10 Viaje Exclusivo Chiquitos*

*5 Viaje Zombies*


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got those today as well - they look AWESOME!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

very nice!


----------



## SmokinSpider

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a fiver of Chateau Fuente sun grown and some cheapy cuban rounds, both maduro and conn.

Nice Zombies Bayratt, When they're done eating your brains send them my way for proper disposal. :biggrin:


----------



## jspilon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jspilon said:


> Pulled the trigger on a box of MoW ruination Robusto and Padilla Series 68 Robusto, as well as a fiver of Litto Gomez Small Batch #3 from starbuck.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Chiquitos
5 Zombies
1 Giant Headache from listening to dav0!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A 5 pack of Kristoff Ligero Criollo Robustos. $22.50 on CI, figured I could try them without paying $8-9.00 in the B&M.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 LFD Diggers... and just for size reference, the My Father LE, which is a good sized Toro itself. Those Diggers are HUGE!


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jspilon said:


>


:jaw:


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> 5 Chiquitos
> 5 Zombies
> 1 Giant Headache from listening to dav0!


Aww Ray, you actually WERE listening! :dance:


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> 3 LFD Diggers... and just for size reference, the My Father LE, which is a good sized Toro itself. Those Diggers are HUGE!


E, those are HUGE! Are you gonna cut em' in half! :heh:


----------



## Hoghunter

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

All these Viaje purchases are making my mouth water!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> E, those are HUGE! Are you gonna cut em' in half! :heh:


he can handle it all at once.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yesterday & today

10 WLP 50/50
1 box M-80


----------



## crawej21

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

auction got me again. Last night won boxes of, Tatuaje Cojuno 2006, Indian Tabac Super fuerte, Don Carlos #4, 777, and Heminway Signature. might have to cancel the internet soon, haha.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> Yesterday & today
> 
> 10 WLP 50/50
> 1 box M-80


nice! layball:


----------



## Big Tex

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Can each of Zino Platinum Pudge and Shorty's, two 3 packs of Zino Platinum Grand Master Tubos, and a bundle of 3X3's!


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Avo 85th Anniversary Polo Shirt - 2X
2 Boxes Avo Limited Edition 2011 85th Anniversary
2 Davidoff Samplers
2 The Man O' War Box-Press Sampler Tin 
5er Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Selectos Maduro


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

On Todays Jam I JUST hit 2 5ers of Camacho 10th Robusto's. I LOVE this blend...and at just shy of $30 for 5 that is a steal! My B&M has these for upwards of $10 per stick!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> I just can't help myself...I had a $15 off coupon at my B&M that was burning a hole in my pocket so I picke up some more Fuente (becomming my weakness) Don Carlos, a couple of Cain F, and a couple of la Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor.


what fuente is that?


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



CALIFORNIA KID said:


> what fuente is that?


Well, the box said Don Carlos...so that is what I am hoping that it is! LOL


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> Well, the box said Don Carlos...so that is what I am hoping that it is! LOL


I could be wrong, but they look more like Magnum Rosados to me.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> I could be wrong, but they look more like Magnum Rosados to me.


The Rosado's say rosado on the bands, don't they?


----------



## Kypt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> I could be wrong, but they look more like Magnum Rosados to me.


I agree. Definitely not Don Carlos.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

They're not Magnum Rosados either


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

OK, I am going to stop ordering Cigars for a while. First of all, I only smoke 2-3 a week and second of all, I have no more room for em. (Although I have a Waxing Moon in production)

delivered to my office in the past 10 days was the following:

20 -- bundle of Gran Habano Vintage 2002
15 -- bundle of RP Vintage 1990 Torpedo seconds
20 -- Maduro Madness sampler (20 total (4 each) of Nica Libre,
RP Decade, Oliva O, Perdomo Habano, AB MAXX)
10 -- Oliva Master Blends III Robustos
3 -- My Father
3 -- Le Bijou
10 -- Gran Habano 3 Siglos Torpedos

(Delivered today)
5 -- Illusione CG4
5 -- LP #9 (sampler)
10 -- La Aurora 107

Yet to be delivered:

10 -- Viaje Chiquitos (Should be here today)

And

5 -- Illusione 888 (They were on Free Fall, got em for $33.00)

Not a Purchase, but I have to mention the mini bomb from Richterscale (601 Red, Oliva G, Oliva O, AB Overture, Nica Libre Potencia, La Aurora 107)

I am done!!! Thank you for your support.:car:


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Rosados have a gold and RED band around the bottom... Either way if it's a Fuente, it's good.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I don't think Don Carlos has that gold band at the bottom...I really have no idea what they are.


----------



## quantim0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Fuente appears to be changing their bands to this new style. Saw a few boxes of Hemingway with that band.


----------



## dmgizzo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Viaje WLP Red 50/50

:smoke2:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just re-stocking my top shelf is all:

My Father #2
Dirty Rat
2010 Liberty.

All for the nifty sum of $36.00


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up three Diamond Crown Julius Caesars - 6x52 Toro. Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## dmgizzo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> Picked up three Diamond Crown Julius Caesars - 6x52 Toro. Anyone have any experience with these?


Toros, no, JCs yes. I have smoked a few of the robustos and enjoyed them a great deal.


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



quantim0 said:


> Fuente appears to be changing their bands to this new style. Saw a few boxes of Hemingway with that band.


+1. Fuente recently changed the bands of the Hemingway and Don Carlos. I also saw this new gold band on a box of Queen B's I picked up a few weeks back.


----------



## mike91LX

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just ordered a 10 pack of the WLP 50/50's


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thanks to Dustin...


----------



## dahu

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

my first box purchase ever: Diesel UC. yay!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dahu said:


> my first box purchase ever: Diesel UC. yay!


Very good choice for the first box!! Great cigar!


----------



## DW9000

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

La flor dominicana dbl legro


----------



## Kypt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sexy.



Evonnida said:


> Thanks to Dustin...


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Signed Box of Joya de Nicaragua Dark Corojo Azarosa, with a Liga Privada signed hat.

1 - 2010 Liberty
2 - JdN Cabinetta Lanceros
1 - JdN Cabinetta Corona (smoked it)
1 - LP No9 Robsto
1 - SWAG Lancero
1 - LFD - Ligero L200 (old band)
6 - Jdn Antono 1979 Consul


----------



## Batista30

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pickups Shawn.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn! That is a nice hat.


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just a few things I got this week.
















And a present from a BOTL on another forum


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hit the JR in Statesville, NC. Think I'm hitting it again tomorrow for a box purchase!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I think I made out like a bandit again...

Local B&M was having a 25% off sale, picked up the following:

Anejo #50
Anejo #48
2 X My Father #1
LADC Mi Amor Magnifico
2 X My Father Le Bijou Petite Robusto
2 X Ashton VSG Enchantment
Cubao Maduro #5
(Not pictured, a Litto Gomez Oriental - I smoked it)

All in all, this haul cost me... $91! SERIOUSLY!


----------



## Athion

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The B&M closest to my house got some Oliva Serie V #4s in (petite corona size) and I wanted to try them so I buzzed by just to get 4... And then I pocked up a couple of La Traviatas, a couple of perdomo lot 23s and a couple of Cabaiguans... So much for just spending $25 ... LOL


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice haul Ben!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice ones Ben!!

Mike, have you smoked a V #4? I have one, but haven't torched it yet.


----------



## Athion

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Nice ones Ben!!
> 
> Mike, have you smoked a V #4? I have one, but haven't torched it yet.


I have not, just thought they sounded good (love all the Serie Vs I've tried) so I grabbed 4. They keep thier humidor at a nice RH, so I might spark one up very soon


----------



## Hoghunter

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










There was also an AF WOAM in there but its been consumed


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Crazy how the color of the wrapper really differs in those LP9s right? That picture is one that almost does the difference justice, it's really apparent in person.


----------



## Hoghunter

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BMack said:


> Crazy how the color of the wrapper really differs in those LP9s right? That picture is one that almost does the difference justice, it's really apparent in person.


It is crazy and as you can see the robustos are significantly darker. This is my first #9 purchase, have they always been darker? Guy at the B&M said "I've never seen a #9 that dark"


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice purchase Phillip! Those are some nice looking cigars.


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Hoghunter said:


> It is crazy and as you can see the robustos are significantly darker. This is my first #9 purchase, have they always been darker? Guy at the B&M said "I've never seen a #9 that dark"


From what I gather the lighter wrapper is the early production run and the darker is a later production. I have robustos in both shades.


----------



## usrower321

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some budget cigars going down for a cedar nap, except the cigarillos...which I didn't realize were infused. :frusty:

Edit: Realized it's hard to tell what they are:

Indian Tabac Super fuerte natural corona grande x5
La herencia cubana lonsdale x5
5 vegas panatela x5
Man o War figurado x5
Man o War seconds robusto x15


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those EGB are like 5 minute smokes


----------



## usrower321

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Those EGB are like 5 minute smokes


:frown: I know. Total waste of 10 bucks. Oh well I learned...and I can give them to friends who like cigarillos and other uh...herbs. I tried one after a cigar and thought they were terrible.


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My latest purchases,




























More to come this week too! opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice Phil!!!!!


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Very nice Phil!!!!!


Thanks buddy!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My latest.. pics to come when they show.

10 Viaje Zombie
25 Viaje Chiquito
10 Federal 90th
10 M80
5 DPG Firecrackers
3 Blind Samplers


----------



## BlackandGold508

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice Phil and Erich !!!!!! Thats insane !!!!!


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Camacho 10th Robusto's (on the Jam for $6 a stick...my B&M charges $10.80!) and 5 Liga Privada T52 Piggies...my first pigs!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow Kipp, nice purchases brother! Phil, I'm quite jealous of that purchase as well, absolutely awesome! And Erich, well, I expected that from you haha! Awesome pickups guys!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Short Runs!! Very nice Phil.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Short Runs!! Very nice Phil.


+1

love those EPs!


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice work Kipp! Where'd you get the piggies? I haven't been able to find 'em anywhere.

Just picked up a 5-er of Padron 5000s on the Jam for $23. Then an RP #1 sampler for $12.50 on the whack-a-deal-thingy at the end. $12.50 for 2 Edges, 2 OWRs, and a 1990 aint bad!


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Nice work Kipp! Where'd you get the piggies? I haven't been able to find 'em anywhere.
> 
> Just picked up a 5-er of Padron 5000s on the Jam for $23. Then an RP #1 sampler for $12.50 on the whack-a-deal-thingy at the end. $12.50 for 2 Edges, 2 OWRs, and a 1990 aint bad!


From a very generous BOTL (whom I can not name). He bought some and was willing to part with a 5er of them for what he paid. I am forever indebted to this individual. Do yourself a favor and post in the WTB section and say that you are looking for some...who knows, maybe a few will pop up!


----------



## JPinDC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Double shot of Cain Daytona No. 4 5-packs. $13 each on CBid.


----------



## Hinson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Nice work Kipp! Where'd you get the piggies? I haven't been able to find 'em anywhere.
> 
> Just picked up a 5-er of Padron 5000s on *the Jam* for $23. Then an RP #1 sampler for $12.50 on the whack-a-deal-thingy at the end. $12.50 for 2 Edges, 2 OWRs, and a 1990 aint bad!


Hey I've seen this posted a few times and keep forgetting to ask, but whats The Jam? I keep up with most of the daily deal sites and just wondering which one this refers too. Thanks.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Hinson said:


> Hey I've seen this posted a few times and keep forgetting to ask, but whats The Jam? I keep up with most of the daily deal sites and just wondering which one this refers too. Thanks.


It is Joe's Jambalaya....cigars international daily deal, every week (sometimes a couple of times) has a "Jam"....there is a set number of packs to be sold, once they sell out they move onto another stick...and keep going all day.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Avo 85th Anniversary Polo Shirt 
2 Avo Limited Edition 2011 85th Anniversary Box of 10
2 Davidoff of Geneva Robusto Assortment 5 pk
2 The Man O' War Box-Press Sampler Tin includes:
3 - Man O' War Box-Press 
3 - Man O' War Ruination Box-Press 
3 - Man O' War Virtue Box-Press 
1 - Man O' War Armada Box-Press (can't wait to try this one)
5 pk Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Selectos Maduro 
2 Arturo Fuente Hemingway WOAM
1 Gurkha G3


----------



## Hinson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> It is Joe's Jambalaya....cigars international daily deal, every week (sometimes a couple of times) has a "Jam"....there is a set number of packs to be sold, once they sell out they move onto another stick...and keep going all day.


Thanks Kipp, yeah I always check Joe's Deal. I thought that's what it was.


----------



## keithfjr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Thanks again Dread.


----------



## ktblunden

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought a LP#9 branded Xikar EX-II at my B&M's 17th anniversary event yesterday. Got a $25 GC in the raffle, combined with the 20% off the Xikar rep was offering I got a pretty good deal.


----------



## CigarMike

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Here is todays mail delivery










4 My Father LE 2011
2 God of Fire 2007 Carlito Churchill


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

:ss


----------



## Athion

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Apparently I am now incapable of driving past Serious without stopping in... so today I noticed they got some Anejos in. They had a limit of 4, and since I JUST had to replace a tire on my SUV, I only picked up 2 #46s and a couple of Tats... I may wander by there again tomorrow if one of the checks im expecting shows up


----------



## gentimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

recent purchases:


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Lets see...my Man o War Puro's came in today as did a little purchase from Titlowda, 5 FFOX Petite Lanceros, (is $55 a good deal for those Opus?) LMAO Thanks Dustin!! (jealous much Ray?)


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

mmmmm. Mouth watering Petite Lanceros.


----------



## dahu

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> Lets see...my Man o War Puro's came in today as did a little purchase from Titlowda, 5 FFOX Petite Lanceros, (is $55 a good deal for those Opus?) LMAO Thanks Dustin!! (jealous much Ray?)


"is $55 a good deal for those Opus?"

:fu JK Enjoy!! :thumb::smoke:


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The postman brought these to me today!
















These are a semi-blind sampler I got from another BOTL
























Today was a good day!!!


----------



## mike91LX

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

What? A whole box of t110s? Nice pick up Eric. 
Just picked up a box of Padron 1926 #6 maduros


----------



## dahu

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



EricF said:


> The postman brought these to me today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a semi-blind sampler I got from another BOTL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today was a good day!!!


AMAZING day! Good for you Eric!


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mike91LX said:


> What? A whole box of t110s? Nice pick up Eric.
> Just picked up a box of Padron 1926 #6 maduros


Believe it or not, that's the second one I found in the last 4 months! :faint:I love those little suckers!:hungry:


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



EricF said:


> Believe it or not, that's the second one I found in the last 4 months!


Group box split?


----------



## Kypt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I bought a VSG Eclipse today, but when I got it home and opened up the tube, it was dried out. I'll be taking it back tomorrow. :mmph:


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



EricF said:


> Believe it or not, that's the second one I found in the last 4 months! :faint:I love those little suckers!:hungry:


Wow bro, what a pick up, congrats that's pretty hard to find I haven't seen any anywhere!!!


----------



## Consigliere

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I picked up a 5 pack of Gurkha G3s the other day, haven't had a chance to try them yet because I've been laid up with a migraine but looking forward to lighting one soon.


----------



## constant tilt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yahtzee!


----------



## bcannon87

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My last purchase for a while!:ballchain:


----------



## Athion

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I had planned on not buying cigars for a few weeks at least, as I have gone rather overboard these last several weeks... But then Serious had a special today, with any box of LADC Mi Amors you get a free LADC ashtray and a "secret gift"... Well, I love me some Mi Amors 










Oh, the Art Deco was a free gift for checking in with FourSquare 

(I'm also testing posting pictures from my phone, so if it's screwed up I apologize  )


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today's delivery:


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I will trade you my Man o Wars for your T110's


----------



## triad47

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a box of Padron Madruo 5000's off the auction site for 120.

Pretty stoked...I love the 3000 Maddy's hope these are just as good.


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked these up yesterday! :ss

And Today Me Blind Sampler came in! :banana:


----------



## Athion

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

*Nice* blind sampler


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow Bob, nice score. I'm really curious how the corojo #5 and the vintage 02 compare. Would you be willing to do back to back comparisons?

Just got some Castle Halls delivered today. I love smoking cigars ROTT and then seeing how they do in a month or 2. This one's pretty nice so far. The first third was kinda sweet with cocoa flavors and as soon as the second third rolled around got a nice kick of pepper. Almost finished with the second third and the cocoa is coming back with some undertones. Quite nice for less than 2 bucks....


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice! Love Affair, Liberty 05 and the Padron 45th are some of my favorite smokes!!!

My pickups today... Should have more this week!

Total opposite ends of the spectrum 









3 Barclay Rex and 6 Cheap Bastards


----------



## penguinshockey

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered 2 boxes of Padilla Series 68 Robusto from CI for 40 each. I can never have enough of these on hand - especially at over half off . . . .


----------



## BDog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Had to fight off some Zombies so I picked up some M 80's to disorient and confuse them.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Diesel Unlimited Belicoso x 10
Man-o-War Puro x 10
My Father Limited Edition 2011 x 5
Liga T52 Flying Pig x Box

Good stuff!


----------



## tpharkman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Kypt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just had one of those #2s and it was awesome. Nice pickup.



68 Lotus said:


> Picked these up yesterday! :ss


----------



## Hinson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My end of the Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto split came in today.


----------



## tpharkman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Hinson said:


> My end of the Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto split came in today.


The wrapper leaf on those looks fantastic.


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



tpharkman said:


> The wrapper leaf on those looks fantastic.


\

My fav maduro I've had to date...


----------



## piperdown

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Fuente event last week at a local B&M but wasn't able to make it.
Found lots of leftover's when I visited over lunch today.










2 Opus X Perfection A coffins
6 Opus X Love affair
2 Fuente Hemingway between the lines
2 Fuente Hemingway Signature maduro
2 Fuente 8-5-8 Rosado
2 Macanudo Vintage maduro (got the happy hour special)

They also threw in a Fuente tee shirt (not shown) and had boxes and boxes of Anejo's (no sharks though).


----------



## Hinson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



piperdown said:


> Fuente event last week at a local B&M but wasn't able to make it.
> Found lots of leftover's when I visited over lunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Opus X Perfection A coffins
> 6 Opus X Love affair
> 2 Fuente Hemingway between the lines
> 2 Fuente Hemingway Signature maduro
> 2 Fuente 8-5-8 Rosado
> 2 Macanudo Vintage maduro (got the happy hour special)
> 
> They also threw in a Fuente tee shirt (not shown) and had boxes and boxes of Anejo's (no sharks though).


All I can say is WOW!!


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



piperdown said:


> Fuente event last week at a local B&M but wasn't able to make it.
> Found lots of leftover's when I visited over lunch today:
> 
> 2 Opus X Perfection A coffins
> 6 Opus X Love affair
> 2 Fuente Hemingway between the lines
> 2 Fuente Hemingway Signature maduro
> 2 Fuente 8-5-8 Rosado
> 2 Macanudo Vintage maduro (got the happy hour special)
> 
> They also threw in a Fuente tee shirt (not shown) and had boxes and boxes of Anejo's (no sharks though).


Very nice pickup there! Have you had the Macanudo Vintage? If so, how are they?


----------



## piperdown

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> Very nice pickup there! Have you had the Macanudo Vintage? If so, how are they?


Haven't had them yet. Picked up four last week as they were new in the B&M and recommended by the "cigar keeper".

The sticks looked, smelled and felt great, but they will rest at least 6 weeks before I try one.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Padron Aniversario 1926 Gift Pack 
1 Padron Serie 1926 #1 Natural 
1 Padron Serie 1926 #2 Belicoso Natural 
1 Padron Serie 1926 #6 Natural 
1 Padron Serie 1926 #9 Natural 
1 box Murcielago Robusto


----------



## Tman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

You'll like the Macanudo Vintage Maduro. They're terrific smooth smokes. Only problem is figuring out what to do with the ring!


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

a couple of Fuente Rosado torp's...


----------



## ds baruuuuu

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tman said:


> You'll like the Macanudo Vintage Maduro. They're terrific smooth smokes. Only problem is figuring out what to do with the ring!


i have a few they fit on my ring fingers perfect. so when i want to be funny ill wear those when i smoke


----------



## ds baruuuuu

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

puro authentico box








5er of some skull and bones


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Coming today:

Box of Oliva G Robusto's
Box of Diesel UC
My cut of the Diamond Crown box split

Next week the Anejo sampler from Tampa Sweethearts.....


----------



## Hinson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Anejo Shark
OpusX XXX
Padron x2
La Traviata
La Traviata Maduro
La Gloria Cubana Obelisco


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Order from NHC came in today...
Tat P-Series Sampler
5-er of Tat 7th Capa Reserva
3 Illusione 88 Candela


----------



## Hinson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Order from NHC came in today...
> Tat P-Series Sampler
> 5-er of Tat 7th Capa Reserva
> 3 Illusione 88 Candela


Nice, that fiver of Capa Reserva is showing sold out now.......


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Hinson said:


> Nice, that fiver of Capa Reserva is showing sold out now.......


Glad I ordered them a couple of days ago!! They are supposed to be a regular release though so hopefully they'll be out and about soon.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice pick up guys!


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My 1st Gift set! :ss


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice purchases guys.


----------



## Ronjohn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Monster Maduros Sampler:
4 - Rocky Patel Edge Toro Maduro (6" x 52)
4 - Oliva Serie 'O' Maduro Robusto (5" x 50)
4 - Perdomo Habano Maduro Toro (5.5" x 54)
4 - MAXX by Alec Bradley The Fix (5" x 58)
4 - Nica Libre Exclusivo (5.5" x 50)

Don Pepin Garcia Mega-Sampler:
4 - Tatuaje Havana VI Noble (5" x 50)
4 - 601 Serie Blue Box-Press Maduro Robusto (5.25" x 52)
4 - 5 Vegas Miami Toro (6" x 48)
4 - Legends Series by Pepin Garcia (5.75" x 54)

5- 5 Vegas sampler


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice Bob!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



68 Lotus said:


> My 1st Gift set! :ss


Very nice Bob!!!


----------



## usrower321

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Latest devil order came in.

3 Cain Daytona Torps
2 Cain F Nub Torps
2 Tat Ambos Mundos Habano
5 Morro Castle
2 Pinar del rio habano sun grown
3 Cuba Libre One
2 Fonseca Arana
5 Victor sinclar triple corojo
5 Perdomo Tierra del sol

1 hygroset II hygro

I also ordered a single camacho corojo to try out...but a single *box* came. My principles are saying call and resolve it. What would you guys do? It was initialed with a time though so I don't know if it was approved or a mistake.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



68 Lotus said:


> My 1st Gift set! :ss


Thats a nice set.


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Had a productive night:

24X Oliva G Special G maduro
5X Perdomo Lot 23 maduro
5X Sultan robusto
5X Sultan Sig


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just won a 10-pack of "Kinky Friedman: Texas ****** Belicoso" on free fall. As a Texas native, I'm looking forward to trying these.


----------



## triad47

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

15'er of Kristoff Maduro Ligero

YUMMMMMM


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Good day today...
Blind Sampler from E. England









10er of M80









Box of Viaje Exclusivo Chiquito









5 DPG Firecrackers and 10 Viaje Zombie


----------



## triad47

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Good day today...
> Blind Sampler from E. England
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10er of M80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box of Viaje Exclusivo Chiquito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 DPG Firecrackers and 10 Viaje Zombie


Jesus!


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

*A Damn nice haul Erich!!!* :thumb: :ss


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

After seeing those DPG firecrackers I had to order some. They look too tasty to pass up


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ChiTownHustler said:


> After seeing those DPG firecrackers I had to order some. They look too tasty to pass up


Where do you snag some at Angelo?


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Where do you snag some at Angelo?


Don Pepin Blue Label Firecracker | Two Guys Smoke Shop Cigar Store


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> Don Pepin Blue Label Firecracker | Two Guys Smoke Shop Cigar Store


Thanks Andy! Too bad they aren't letting 5-ers go!


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Thanks Andy! Too bad they aren't letting 5-ers go!


Singles: Don Pepin Blue Label Firecracker Singles | Two Guys Smoke Shop Cigar Store


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> Singles: Don Pepin Blue Label Firecracker Singles | Two Guys Smoke Shop Cigar Store


Saving the day again! I'll check shipping and add a couple to the cart haha!!!


----------



## kapathy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



usrower321 said:


> Latest devil order came in.
> 
> I also ordered a single camacho corojo to try out...but a single *box* came. My principles are saying call and resolve it. What would you guys do? It was initialed with a time though so I don't know if it was approved or a mistake.


im a karma guy id call i wouldnt pay a cent to return them though

oh and i dont think youll be disappointed by that corojo either i really enjoyed the one i had with 6-7 months on it


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



donovanrichardson said:


> Saving the day again! I'll check shipping and add a couple to the cart haha!!!


No problem! I'm still waiting to smoke mine... They look good and I love the regular Blues.


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> Singles: Don Pepin Blue Label Firecracker Singles | Two Guys Smoke Shop Cigar Store


That's exactly what I did, order five singles. The $9.99 shipping was a little steep, but such is life


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> No problem! I'm still waiting to smoke mine... They look good and I love the regular Blues.


Man, $10 for UPS Ground, pricey for a couple sticks! Oh well, might have to do it in a couple weeks!


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A 9er of LP9 toro, and a 5er of LFD Air Bender,










They gave me the box, since I bought the last of their stock, the LFD are in the box too, for travel back home. I officially own the last of the LP9 in Myrtle Beach, and surrounding areas! Hahahaha!!!!!


----------



## usrower321

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



kapathy said:


> im a karma guy id call i wouldnt pay a cent to return them though
> 
> oh and i dont think youll be disappointed by that corojo either i really enjoyed the one i had with 6-7 months on it


Thanks Kevin! I'm about karma too and I can't expect people to be honest with me if I'm not honest. I didn't call because I was working all day, but I opened a customer service request telling them there was a mistake and if they sent me the original single with a shipping label I'd get it back to them. We'll see what they say.

I'm sure my face was priceless when I opened up my order of singles and a few fivers and found an entire sealed box of cigars. Like a kid on Christmas

BTW...Happy Father's Day to all the Dads out there!


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Poneill272 said:


> A 9er of LP9 toro, and a 5er of LFD Air Bender,
> 
> They gave me the box, since I bought the last of their stock, the LFD are in the box too, for travel back home. I officially own the last of the LP9 in Myrtle Beach, and surrounding areas! Hahahaha!!!!!


Very nice! Good price too! I'd love to pick up more LP9s even though I recently picked up a 5er for my birthday.


----------



## JPinDC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hey P Oneill - I am down in Myrtle in August for some R&R - can you give me the name of the shop you visited?


----------



## Poneill272

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



JPinDC said:


> Hey P Oneill - I am down in Myrtle in August for some R&R - can you give me the name of the shop you visited?


Sure! I will send u a PM later. There were several shops.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

a smelvis blind sampler...super excited!


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> a smelvis blind sampler...super excited!


ME Too!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice Haul Phil!


----------



## SmokinSpider

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got some Padron, Series 5000 in both maduro and natural, This are my first Padron's, nothing fancy but I am excited. Also got some more RP The Edge maduro.


----------



## CigarRat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My first experience with cbid, and damn they got me....

5 packs of...
Oliveros Classic Toro
Alec Bradley Harvest Selection '97 Corona
Bahia Blu L600 Toro
Blue Label Robusto 
Pinar Del Rio Habano Sun Grown 2007 Churchill
Puros Indios Siembra de Oro Palma Real Habano
Oliveros Eight Zero Toro
Augusto Reyes Nativo Corona
Bahia Trinidad Pancho
5 Vegas Quattro Nickel Sampler
5 Vegas 'Fifty-Fives' Sampler Tin of 10 cigars
5 Vegas Gold Maduro 
5 Vegas Cask-Strength Toro

Pretty much basic stuff, but i've been at this for less than 2 months. Figured I can't fully appreciate the better quality sticks yet, but I think it's a good start to develop my palate.


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today was a good day!!!!!








I bought 10 and the BOTL sent the box also!
















Another HTF Tat!








More LE Tat's!! Yes I have a problem!!!!!!!


----------



## 54 Conqueror

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of CAO La Traviata Divino and a box of Oliva Serie V Beli's are sitting on my desk anxiously waiting to go home with me tonight.


----------



## Tman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went a little crazy last week on the 5-er and some deals.
(5) Oliva MBIII Robusto
(5) Illusione 888
(5) JdN Antano Churchill
(5) Perdomo Reserve 10th Ann Champagne Epicure
(6) DPG My Father Sampler
(10) Padilla Dominus Corona Gorda
(10) JdN Antano Dark Corojo El Martillo
(2) hygrometers


----------



## hilasmos

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just received my Padron 1926 Maduro #2 that I bought to celebrate my new engagement. I'll be smoking it Friday night at a herf with some friends.


----------



## Hinson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## stonesean

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well, I'm a newbie here on the forums, and have recently revived my cigar habit.

I'm a military guy living in Stuttgart, Germany, and found a place called the "Alte Tabakstube" in the center of downtown.

Just picked up 2 CAO Italia, 2 CAO Brazilia, and a 3 pack of Partagas Serie D No 4.

My usual smoke is R y J No.3's and I just smoked my first of the Partagas.

Holy Crap.

I was not ready for that thing! My planned 60 minute lunchbreak turned into a 90 minute lunch as I got my butt kicked by that No.4. It was wonderful, a big blast of wood and pepper, but I felt like I drank a few liters of beer when I was done.

A cigar to separate the men from the boys to be sure!

Love the forums, can't wait to read more!


----------



## lilwing88

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



stonesean said:


> Well, I'm a newbie here on the forums, and have recently revived my cigar habit.
> 
> I'm a military guy living in Stuttgart, Germany, and found a place called the "Alte Tabakstube" in the center of downtown.
> 
> Just picked up 2 CAO Italia, 2 CAO Brazilia, and a 3 pack of Partagas Serie D No 4.
> 
> My usual smoke is R y J No.3's and I just smoked my first of the Partagas.
> 
> Holy Crap.
> 
> I was not ready for that thing! My planned 60 minute lunchbreak turned into a 90 minute lunch as I got my butt kicked by that No.4. It was wonderful, a big blast of wood and pepper, but I felt like I drank a few liters of beer when I was done.
> 
> A cigar to separate the men from the boys to be sure!
> 
> Love the forums, can't wait to read more!


Wow. Welcome to the forum and welcome back to the hobby. Those are some great smokes you picked up.

I picked up a mazo of "My Uzi Weighs a Ton" that I split with Coop D and a couple other BOTLs. Gonna let em rest a few weeks. They look delicious, though. I'll post some pics and maybe a review when I get to one.


----------



## Tuxguy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Won a bunch or stuff on Cbid that was cheap and did not plan on winning.


----------



## mrmikey32

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice buys!


----------



## RockDevil

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tuxguy said:


> Won a bunch or stuff on Cbid that was cheap and did not plan on winning.


Isn't it a great day when that happens??? :whoo:

Well....'cept for the bank account!!


----------



## shuckins

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



















and yes,i'm gonna share...lol
watch for the group buys soon...


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice :clap2:


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Oliva V sampler
1 Man O War LE sampler Tin
3 La Aurora Preferidos Ruby Maduro tubos


----------



## bcasey03

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



shuckins said:


> and yes,i'm gonna share...lol
> watch for the group buys soon...


Do you even know how man "bombed by Shuckins" tubes are in existence? :clap2:

You're the man, Ron. I'll get you back some day.

edit for latest purchase:


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Too much stuff this last week

Box of Tatuaje M80
x9 Viaje 50/50 Red WLP
x10 FFOX Power Ranger
x10 FFOX Petite Lancero
x3 My Father Special S


----------



## gasdocok

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

picked up a couple Tatuaje Petit Cazadores and a couple Jesus Fuego Origens.

and a couple artillery shells that will be launched after a trip to the deep freeze.


----------



## PacNorthWest

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just picked up a couple boxes from Cigar International:

1 box (20) of their special Padilla Series '68 Robusto REFILL/20. Those were $40. They said the order was messed up from the factory and somebody stamped "REFILL, NOT FOR RESALE" on almost 5,000 boxes they received. They stated they tried several boxes and that they were the real deal so I took the plunge.

I also got 1 box of 20 Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo. I'm really excited to have another great box of cigars in there. I haven't tried these but I do love a great full cigar so I said screw it and picked these up. I'm sure they will be great.


----------



## Casey Jones

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Nub 460's from the devil site. They have to go all the way down to South Carolina then back up to Maryland... I can't wait till I can have cigars shipped directly to me again...


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PacNorthWest said:


> I just picked up a couple boxes from Cigar International:
> 
> 1 box (20) of their special Padilla Series '68 Robusto REFILL/20. Those were $40. They said the order was messed up from the factory and somebody stamped "REFILL, NOT FOR RESALE" on almost 5,000 boxes they received. They stated they tried several boxes and that they were the real deal so I took the plunge.
> 
> I also got 1 box of 20 Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo. I'm really excited to have another great box of cigars in there. I haven't tried these but I do love a great full cigar so I said screw it and picked these up. I'm sure they will be great.


Most of the members here , hate all of the big brands that have CC counter parts ,but I try to keep a open mind.The MC Media Noche is a very young cigar and needs rest .let it sit for a little and you will have a solid cigar, great construction ,and full bodied. best smoked around 63-65%RH


----------



## castaweb

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PacNorthWest said:


> I also got 1 box of 20 Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo. I'm really excited to have another great box of cigars in there. I haven't tried these but I do love a great full cigar so I said screw it and picked these up. I'm sure they will be great.


IMO, a great purchase. These things are some of my favorites right now. Really big flavor and they pack some wallop. Enjoy.


----------



## usrower321

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well it looks like cbid wanted my $3 box of camacho corojos shipped back after I told them about their mistake so they sent the lonesome single to me along with a label :frown:










Oh well. At the end of the day I still have my principles.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well good for you for doing the right thing...but that is kind of piss poor on their part. You saved them a bunch of money and they didn't do anytihng for you to compensate for your time or anything...poor form CI, poor form indeed. They should have at least let you grab a 5er from the box and send the rest back.



usrower321 said:


> Well it looks like cbid wanted my $3 box of camacho corojos shipped back after I told them about their mistake so they sent the lonesome single to me along with a label :frown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well. At the end of the day I still have my principles.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A $150 sampler from Smelvis...and YES, that is an Opus X coffin from 2009 on the top!


----------



## dahu

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> A $150 sampler from Smelvis...and YES, that is an Opus X coffin from 2009 on the top!


When you guys say "sampler", is it just something along the lines of, "hey I will send you $150 if you send me a blind sampler."? Most of the "samplers" I've seen on here are AMAZING!


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dahu said:


> When you guys say "sampler", is it just something along the lines of, "hey I will send you $150 if you send me a blind sampler."? Most of the "samplers" I've seen on here are AMAZING!


Yes, if you send Dave $150 he will send you a blind sampler with a coffin and probably an LE coffin...great deal!


----------



## smokinpeace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I love these things.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smokinpeace said:


> I love these things.
> 
> View attachment 34923


Nice!


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smokinpeace said:


> I love these things.


VERY NICE

I placed a bid on the auctioneer for 25 WOAM for $7 AND $8 max, any more would be a waste. Might as well get them from the B&M , for anything over $8. The many Jackazzes ran the price well over any B&M price . I don't get it


----------



## BDog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2/3rd's Box of Los Blancos Nine - Torps









6'er of WLP 50/50 Reds


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just a little sumpin that came in today.... I totally forgot about the 6 stick sampler of 5 Vegas Miami knuckles and nub habanos... it was a pleasant suprise




























Anybody know what the numbers are on the band? I'm guessing a date code or something....


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice Eric, Bruce and Brennan!


----------



## RGraphics

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



E Dogg said:


> Anybody know what the numbers are on the band? I'm guessing a date code or something....


I have one with 06 0771. Im thinking it might be a combination of date and batch code.


----------



## ghostface61761

*What's your latest purchase?*

I received my 90+ Nicaraguan sampler an am enjoying a *Habano Colorado* with a stiff glass of Merlot.


----------



## Hoghunter

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn Cbid.

(6) Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Churchill
(5) Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Maduro 
(3) Alec Bradley Tempus Genesis
(2) Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo Azarosa
(2) My Father Le Bijou 1922 Toro
(1) Torano Exodus 1959 Toro

All for $68 shipped. I feel like I won.


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice grabs guys!!! :tu


----------



## Hottody

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Churchill. Bundle of 20.
Rocky Patel Coneticate bundle of 20.
Padilla 1932 5 cigars.
Don Pepin Garcia Black Cubin Classic 10 cigars
:attention:


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

4 - Arturo Fuente Anejo #46
4 - Arturo Fuente Anejo #48
4 - Arturo Fuente Anejo #49
4 - Arturo Fuente Anejo #50
4 - Arturo Fuente Anejo #55
4 - Arturo Fuente Anejo #60
4 - Arturo Fuente Anejo #77
5 - Arturo Fuente Hemingway short story
3 - Fuente Fuente Opus X Robusto
3 - My Father Le Bijou 1922 Robusto
10 - Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Generoso
All to be delivered by end of day tomorrow, can't wait.


----------



## gasdocok

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well I got in on Joes jambalaya last night and picked up a 10 pack of Padilla miami and also a bundle of GH vintage 2002 robusto


----------



## rmduane

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Viaje six packs. Summerfest&reserve's,they went fast yesterday


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Glad to see all those GH Vintage 2002's in here!!


----------



## rmduane

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



raycarlo said:


> 4 - Arturo Fuente Anejo #46
> 4 - Arturo Fuente Anejo #48
> 4 - Arturo Fuente Anejo #49
> 4 - Arturo Fuente Anejo #50
> 4 - Arturo Fuente Anejo #55
> 4 - Arturo Fuente Anejo #60
> 4 - Arturo Fuente Anejo #77
> 5 - Arturo Fuente Hemingway short story
> 3 - Fuente Fuente Opus X Robusto
> 3 - My Father Le Bijou 1922 Robusto
> 10 - Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Generoso
> All to be delivered by end of day tomorrow, can't wait.


Nice order, love those Anjeo's and 1922's


----------



## Sarge

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BDog said:


> 6'er of WLP 50/50 Reds


Lol, pretty sweet 6'er you got there. Guess one didn't make home? Of course coming home w/ WLP it's a miracle you didn't get mugged. :tinfoil3:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



raycarlo said:


> 4 - Arturo Fuente Anejo #46
> 4 - Arturo Fuente Anejo #48
> 4 - Arturo Fuente Anejo #49
> 4 - Arturo Fuente Anejo #50
> 4 - Arturo Fuente Anejo #55
> 4 - Arturo Fuente Anejo #60
> 4 - Arturo Fuente Anejo #77
> 5 - Arturo Fuente Hemingway short story
> 3 - Fuente Fuente Opus X Robusto
> 3 - My Father Le Bijou 1922 Robusto
> 10 - Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Generoso
> All to be delivered by end of day tomorrow, can't wait.


Nice Order Ray!


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just a few things that showed up today:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



EricF said:


> Just a few things that showed up today:


I said it once and I will say it again......Nice Haul Eric!


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Sherlockholms said:


> I said it once and I will say it again......Nice Haul Eric!


Thanks I am now taking donations to pay my bills!!!:rotfl:


----------



## francone13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 - Padron 1926 #35 Maduro
2 - A.Fuente Anejo #50


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thanks, now I just gotta beat the GF home to get the order and hide it in my humidor. Hopfully I have enough room.


Sherlockholms said:


> Nice Order Ray!


----------



## rmduane

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



raycarlo said:


> Thanks, now I just gotta beat the GF home to get the order and hide it in my humidor. Hopfully I have enough room.


That's great. I do the same thing with my wife. I race them to the wineador and get rid of boxes.


----------



## Fuzzface

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Villiger Exports


----------



## Mr_mich

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack of M80 of the WTS section


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

6 WOAM
1 Padron 2000,Maduro
5 Padron 3000,Maduro
1 Padron 4000,Maduro
1 Padron 5000 Maduro
1 Padron 1964 Anniversary Series Exclusivo Maduro


----------



## Mr_mich

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> 6 WOAM
> 1 Padron 2000,Maduro
> 5 Padron 3000,Maduro
> 1 Padron 4000,Maduro
> 1 Padron 5000 Maduro
> 1 Padron 1964 Anniversary Series Exclusivo Maduro


hmmmm you might like Maduro's....................


----------



## constant tilt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

STUPID DEVIL SITE!!!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Man Erich, mind blowing purchase brother! And those M-80s are to die for! I'm very jealous my man! GREAT pickups all across the board though, putting my poor stash to shame I tell ya!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

And now, it's another edition of making out like a bandit!

31 cigars, only 30 are pictured because I gave one of the Renaissances away already.

Total $$$ spent:

$105.50

BEHOLD!


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



raycarlo said:


> 4 - Arturo Fuente Anejo #46
> 4 - Arturo Fuente Anejo #48
> 4 - Arturo Fuente Anejo #49
> 4 - Arturo Fuente Anejo #50
> 4 - Arturo Fuente Anejo #55
> 4 - Arturo Fuente Anejo #60
> 4 - Arturo Fuente Anejo #77
> 5 - Arturo Fuente Hemingway short story
> 3 - Fuente Fuente Opus X Robusto
> 3 - My Father Le Bijou 1922 Robusto
> 10 - Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Generoso
> All to be delivered by end of day tomorrow, can't wait.


Just because we all love pics, plus I'm now able to post pics


----------



## Danfish98

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The damn devil site got me this week. On the way is 10 Park Avenue Churchills, 5 Camacho Corojo Limited 08/22, 5 Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Maduros, 5 Indian Tabac Maduros, 5 Nica Libre Diplomaticos, 2 La Aroma de Cuba Robustos, 2 AB Maxx The Fix, 2 5 Vegas Cask Strength, 2 RP OWR Corojos, and 2 Gurkha G5s. All for just under 100 bucks shipped so don't feel like I did too bad. Wife wasn't too happy with me when I told her though...


----------



## Hottody

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Danfish98 said:


> The damn devil site got me this week. On the way is 10 Park Avenue Churchills, 5 Camacho Corojo Limited 08/22, 5 Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Maduros, 5 Indian Tabac Maduros, 5 Nica Libre Diplomaticos, 2 La Aroma de Cuba Robustos, 2 AB Maxx The Fix, 2 5 Vegas Cask Strength, 2 RP OWR Corojos, and 2 Gurkha G5s. All for just under 100 bucks shipped so don't feel like I did too bad. Wife wasn't too happy with me when I told her though...


What a deal I smoked an Indian tabac maduro the other day, I like them, but sometimes need a bit of humi time. I had a 5 Vegas original and it was much better than I expected, lots of smoke volume and nice flavor. Thinking about the cask strength, so I hope to hear from others about their experience with this stick. I have a Cameroon Legand but have yet to try, and the Park Ave is not bad either. Have fun with them. My best smoke of the week was the Perdomo Habano, blew me away! I bought 20 of the Gran Habano Vintage, 2002, having decent luck with them so far, I rate a solid 88! :cheer2:


----------



## Hinson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

6 Viaje TnT
6 Viaje C4


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Hinson said:


> 6 Viaje TnT
> 6 Viaje C4


Hah, both orders came in. That's awesome!


----------



## Hinson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yeah, kinda want to get rid of one of them.


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Hinson said:


> Yeah, kinda want to get rid of one of them.


Why must you tempt me?


----------



## JPinDC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Hottody said:


> What a deal I smoked an Indian tabac maduro the other day, I like them, but sometimes need a bit of humi time.


Yes on this - I hate to call them yard-gars but never been disappointed with the Camaroon Legand Maduro box I picked up on secret deal a couple of years ago. Lots of white smoke and good to the finish. I keep getting bumped out of Cbids trying to refil that box but this one has always been good to me.


----------



## bcasey03

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Crappy pic but you get the idea.


----------



## JPinDC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Danfish98 said:


> The damn devil site got me this week.


I have two wins and five losses with three still to go. This weekend has been tough - getting overbid at CI reg prices, very strange.


----------



## gravebelly

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well after finding out my old man (my father) has chronic leukemia things have not been very well for me. I took off this week to spend time with him so I am out of state. Went to local B&M near my dad's home and went crazy on singles. I have enjoyed every cigar pictured so far that has been smoked. I did not pack enough cigars so I had to do what i had to do and that was go to local shop :banana:


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well....been busy spending just a touch of my earnings this summer!

New cutter from Cuban Crafters, great price and not too shabby of a cutter!










Three Anejo #49 and a bunch of extras from an awesome BOTL here!










That's a Cain Daytona there too that you can't see the label, pumped for that one!










5 Short Story, WOAM and AF Rosado Magnum. Loving the Hemingway line right now and the SS is in my top 3 smokes! Another awesome BOTL here on the forums hooked me up with a La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor and and a Cain.



















And Finally...some cigars I have been looking for for awhile! WLP and a M-80! 1 each of WLP OR, WLP St. Patrick's Day, and WLP 50/50 and M-80. I'm pumped to get some LE Viaje and Tat in my collection! He also sent along a Maria Mancini and an Alec Bradley Family Blend, great cigar!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got back in town today from nearly a week of camping and saw that I had some stuff show up!!! Ran out of room and needed to grab another cooler!

Smelvis Sampler









WLP Sampler and M80's









New 150qt Cooler all newpapered up!


----------



## Hinson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> Got back in town today from nearly a week of camping and saw that I had some stuff show up!!! Ran out of room and needed to grab another cooler!
> 
> Smelvis Sampler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WLP Sampler and M80's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 150qt Cooler all newpapered up!


Man, half-way to seeing that side of the forums..................................


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

You guys make me jealous! Allot of great Buys going on!


----------



## dahu

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I am literally counting down the days until I can see the sales side of this site... cant wait for the opportunity to sign up to buy the "sensational smelvis sampler", it is going to be the best present ever to myself. arty:


----------



## jumpmaster

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ditto. would love to purchase that Smelvis sampler :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Lethal

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

box of Padilla '68 Robustos


----------



## CigarMike

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jumpmaster said:


> Ditto. would love to purchase that Smelvis sampler


Theres a Smelvis sampler? Oh my, something to be excited about. LOL

:clap2:


----------



## Bunker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I won a box of Maria Mancini De Gaulle for a ridiculaously low price on JR's Auction site so I figured I had to fill out the order with a 5-pack ea. of ERDM Rectangulare and JR Ultimates (all three smokes I have read about here but never tried) :noidea:


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



CigarMike said:


> Theres a Smelvis sampler? Oh my, something to be excited about. LOL
> 
> :clap2:


I would say that there is a Smelvis Sampler...CC's, Tatuaje's, Liga Privada Piggies, La Riqueza and a TON of Fuente...mine included a 2009 Opus X Perfecxion coffin!


----------



## gentimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I need to unsubscribe from this thread...this page alone brought a shopping list of $200+


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Xikar XV V-cutter
5 Illusione 'cg:4' White Horse 
1 La Aroma de Cuba EE Sampler - 6 Cigars
20 Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto


----------



## BDog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bryan, Donovan, Erich, this is a full page of WIN! Such great smokes all contained in one page load is something to behold! Great pickups!

Oh, you cant go wrong with the Smelvis samplers! He has such a wide variety of smokes to choose from and is pretty generous for the amount he charges for the samplers! Pure Heaven! You gents will get there soon! Be patient! 

I was fortunate enough to have some great BOTL's help me find some Liga Privada #9 Piggies that I have been searching for. Needed these for my B Day which is on Wens! Should be good stuff!

Also picked up some Uzi's from Mr Mikey! On to the pic!


----------



## jumpmaster

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Happy early B-Day Bruce. I actually picked up some awesome sampler packs (Best of Dominican and Nicaraguan) from Neptune at a very good price . Then got Bombed from Shuckins, and the WSBS crew. It has been a good week.


----------



## mike91LX

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just got this in the mail. Its a full sealed box of hemmingway signatures FROM 2000 (or possibly older). the cello is neon yellow. cant wait until they have rested a little while and lite one up.


----------



## PenguinsFan88

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought two single cigars the other day.

One was a Romeo Y Julieta Number 1 and the other was a Romeo Y Julieta Number 2.

I've since smoked both and I must say I enjoyed the #2 way more than the #1.


----------



## BDog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mike91LX said:


> just got this in the mail. Its a full sealed box of hemmingway signatures FROM 2000 (or possibly older). the cello is neon yellow. cant wait until they have rested a little while and lite one up.


Jesus! That is probably the most yellow cello I have ever seen! I have a Punch Special Corojo that is close though! Just like the inner box Fuente statement "We will never rush the hands of time" Someone did not rush the aging process one bit on those!

Wonderful! Enjoy Mike!


----------



## yaqui

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Lethal said:


> box of Padilla '68 Robustos


same here...:smoke2:


----------



## TheBelgiumWaffle

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Viaje Summerfest 2011 Churchill


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

















Picked up the sampler for a great deal. Have had an Associate sitting in the humidor for the past 3 months but have yet to sample it, like to have more than one of a cigar before trying it out. Now I can finally give it a try.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Mike and Bruce just blew my mind!

Bruce, great pickups with the LP Piggies and the My Uzi!!

Mike my man, you have a dream box there! The Hemingway is in my top three cigars right now and those babies look absolutely gorgeous! Great purchase however you got them!


----------



## ameyers41

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Needed to reload a bit:
5 LP #9 belicoso
10 AB Family Blend VR1
10 pack Carlos Torano Exodus sampler
5 pk Fuente Don Carlos Reserva #4

I just realized I have ONE Padron 64 left... Need to pick up some more of those.

Other than LP's, I'm giving the others a try for the first time.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

nice pickups!

enjoy those piggies Bruce!


----------



## WyldKnyght

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just received my Autographed Sultans from Ron... Thanks Bro' they look and smell sweet...


----------



## HectorL

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I bought one of those $40 padilla 68' "not for resale" boxes from CI.

Quick question tho' does anybody know if the boxes they come in are Spanish cedar? I'd like to use it for a dry box...


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

4er PANACEA White Corojo


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



r.j. zaps said:


> I bought one of those $40 padilla 68' "not for resale" boxes from CI.
> 
> Quick question tho' does anybody know if the boxes they come in are Spanish cedar? I'd like to use it for a dry box...


You can use anything for a dry box....


----------



## HectorL

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

ok thanks for the quick reply...


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

It may be hard to believe this is my first purchase this year!


----------



## btb01

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BDog said:


> I was fortunate enough to have some great BOTL's help me find some Liga Privada #9 Piggies that I have been searching for. Needed these for my B Day which is on Wens! Should be good stuff!
> 
> Also picked up some Uzi's from Mr Mikey! On to the pic!


Happy Birthday!

Wednesday (well, hell, today now, in my time zone at least) also happens to be my birthday&#8230; and I'm looking forward to a mini b-day spending spree at my B&M.

Until then, my most recent purchase has been a "Best of Dominican" sampler from CigarMonster/Famous (yet to be delivered&#8230; should be here soon): two AF Hemingway Short Stories, two CAO Vision Catalysts, two Macanudo Hyde Parks, two Romeo y Julieta Reserve Real #2s and two Montecristo White #2s. All but the SS's and the RyJ's are new to me, so I'm looking forward to these.

btw, those Liga Privadas are some cool looking cigars; think I'm gonna have to get my hands on some soon&#8230;

(haven't reached my 30 posts yet&#8230; wouldn't let me quote your photo&#8230; ha!)


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A quick stop by the store for a single c4 to smoke turned into this


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I didn't buy them yet, but I've got two special little tins reserved for me at work.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> A quick stop by the store for a single c4 to smoke turned into this


I like your style Chris! There's always something or somethings in your case, that you just gotta have!!!


----------



## simplechords

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well I fell hard for the devils site this week!

Five packs of the following:

padron Maduro delicious
perdomo lot 23
nica libre potencia
short stories
Nestor miranda oscuro 1989
Cain daytona
Cuba libre one

And a sampler from Dale !q

Time to take a break from buying and smoke!


----------



## wfd38383

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Colibri Grip Guillotine Cutter 
Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 '50 Years' Robusto - 10 Cigars 
San Cristobal Clasico - 5 Cigara 
Man O' War Toro - 10 Cigars	
Man O' War Box-Press Sampler - Tin Of 10 Cigars 
Best of A. Fernandez Sampler - 10 Cigars 
Hygro-Set Adjustable Digital Hygrometer 
5 Vegas Series 'A' Archetype (20)

Damn devils site...only been signed up for 5 days


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those TNT look like beautiful oily goodness


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice Chris!


----------



## TheBelgiumWaffle

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Viaje Summerfest 2011 and it was aweeesome!


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Needed a decent cutter so I ordered a Xikar Xi2 noir black, and I finally broke down and ordered Trackless Litter Pearls Cat Litter. Gonna see how the other side lives


----------



## BDog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> A quick stop by the store for a single c4 to smoke turned into this


Super Nice pickups there Chris! 
I know the feeling as I think we have all at one time or another said "oh, i'll just pickup a few smokes" and came out with an assortment!

I have quite a few of those same new Viaje releases waiting for me to pickup this weekend at the B & M. 'Ive got a grab bag waiting that includes the VOR, C4, Summerfest Torp, and TNT. Cant wait!


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



BDog said:


> Super Nice pickups there Chris!
> I know the feeling as I think we have all at one time or another said "oh, i'll just pickup a few smokes" and came out with an assortment!
> 
> I have quite a few of those same new Viaje releases waiting for me to pickup this weekend at the B & M. 'Ive got a grab bag waiting that includes the VOR, C4, Summerfest Torp, and TNT. Cant wait!


What shocked me was the Verite for $15 & the esprit de for $12. didn't expect to see that at all.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I had won two more sampler packs from CBID; I inspected them carefully and into the freezer they went. I must admit that I am enjoying trying a variety of cigars and I find the different flavor profiles interesting; I am trying to get a lot more experience before approaching Harley33's last two cigars from his bomb.:ranger:


----------



## JPinDC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 - Nub Plus
5 - Cain F Nub
5 - Unlimited churchill
2 - Unholy Cocktail
2 - Serie V Lancero
2 - Humidity pucks that have been cracked open and filled with KL

UPS left the box in the sun, and the sticks were so hot that when I put them in my vinodor the temp went up to 78. I think CI needs to be labelling these boxes in some way to avoid that situation


----------



## sligub

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 cohiba pyrimdes le 2006
2 god of fire pyrimdes 2006
2 gof Churchill 2006
2 padron 64 pyrimdes


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



sligub said:


> 10 cohiba pyrimdes le 2006
> 2 god of fire pyrimdes 2006
> 2 gof Churchill 2006
> 2 padron 64 pyrimdes


Apart from the GOF's that is an awesome purchase. I guess you like pyramids?


----------



## sligub

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Actually smoked my last cohiba and was looking for more, searched for pyramid, and this is what I ended up with. Need to be more specific next time.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Let's see...

A sit-up bar, a copy of Self Reliance, oh and I guess the 5 pack of Jaime Garcia robustos.


----------



## Cajun

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ten Carlos Toranos Exodus Gold Robustos
Two, five pack oliva samplers
Three, five pack AJ Fernandez samplers
One fifty cigar humidor.

Its going to be a good weekend


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice Pick up Joshua!


----------



## Frodo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Sherlockholms said:


> Nice Pick up Joshua!


+1!!!


----------



## ShortFuse

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just got in on "Big Rick's" split of 
1- TAT M-80
1- Viaje C4
1- Viaje TNT
2- Don Peppin Firecrackers

He still has a couple at this link Pyrotechnics Group Buy


----------



## Hinson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Todays pick ups:


----------



## btb01

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Joshua, 
I've tried to buy some Kinky Friedman Texas ******* a few times on the Monster, but the 5-packs sell out quick! Are they actually a good smoke? or is everyone like me and buying them for the amusing name?


----------



## mattehh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Forgot to post this up earlier. Just saw the pick in the photo album and remembered I wanted to post these...



3 Man O War Tins
-Man O' War Virtue Box Press (9 total)
-Man O' War Ruination Box Press (9 total)
-Man O' War Box Press (9 total)
-Man O' War Armada Box Press (3 Total)

Viaje Exclusivo Chiquito (Box of 25) Thanks Batista


----------



## Strickland

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Pinar del Rio Seleccion 2007. Joe's Jambalaya had them 10 for $25...


----------



## Strickland

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



btb01 said:


> Joshua,
> I've tried to buy some Kinky Friedman Texas ******* a few times...


Are these really cigars? They sound like fireworks...


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Let the Armada Box Press rest , tasty



mattehh said:


> Forgot to post this up earlier. Just saw the pick in the photo album and remembered I wanted to post these...
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Man O War Tins
> -Man O' War Virtue Box Press (9 total)
> -Man O' War Ruination Box Press (9 total)
> -Man O' War Box Press (9 total)
> -Man O' War Armada Box Press (3 Total)
> 
> Viaje Exclusivo Chiquito (Box of 25) Thanks Batista


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



btb01 said:


> Joshua,
> I've tried to buy some Kinky Friedman Texas ******* a few times on the Monster, but the 5-packs sell out quick! Are they actually a good smoke? or is everyone like me and buying them for the amusing name?


I haven't had one yet I just happened to catch them on the CI Jam for $29.99. They smell wonderful and look well made, I will do a review on them in a few weeks.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Strickland said:


> Are these really cigars? They sound like fireworks...


These are GREAT sticks! I picked up a 10-pack on CBID and have REALLY enjoyed them thus far.


----------



## patrick.paul

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Liberty Series 2010 x 2
My Father Cedros Deluxe Cervantes x 2
Padron 1926 40th Anniv Maduro
Litto Gomez Diez Americano x 2
Drew Estate T52

... and a few assorted flavored smokes for the girl


----------



## Partially Deaf

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I accepted a job offer today. I just graduated from college less than 3 weeks ago too! I decided it was time to celebrate, so I bought an Opus X Double Corona

I would post a pic but it won't let me because I don't have enough posts yet


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Two 60 bottle thermoelectric wine cabinets. Cigar will go in the two middle areas. Time think of how I want to display and store so I can put together something for Forest.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice Matt


----------



## kalashxwar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cigars just came from CI, had a split order with a friend.

10 Grand Habano vintage 2002
15 La Aurora 2nds
20 Augusto Reyes Emperador
1 Pinar Del Rio Habano Sun Grown
1 Pinar del Rio Oscuro
2 Cohiba red dots
1 Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Corojo
2 La Gloria Cubana
1 Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
2 Rocky Patel Signature
1 Rocky Patel Edge Corojo
3 Hoyo Excalibur Epicure
2 Rocky Patel 'Patel Bros' 
3 Punch Pita
1 Rocky Patel Sun Grown
2 Rocky Patel 1961

Photo is a bit fuzzy took it with my phone.


----------



## mturnmm

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



kalashxwar said:


> Cigars just came from CI, had a split order with a friend.
> 
> 10 Grand Habano vintage 2002
> 15 La Aurora 2nds
> 20 Augusto Reyes Emperador
> 1 Pinar Del Rio Habano Sun Grown
> 1 Pinar del Rio Oscuro
> 2 Cohiba red dots
> 1 Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Corojo
> 2 La Gloria Cubana
> 1 Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
> 2 Rocky Patel Signature
> 1 Rocky Patel Edge Corojo
> 3 Hoyo Excalibur Epicure
> 2 Rocky Patel 'Patel Bros'
> 3 Punch Pita
> 1 Rocky Patel Sun Grown
> 2 Rocky Patel 1961
> 
> Photo is a bit fuzzy took it with my phone.


 That is more than my whole stash...nice!


----------



## kalashxwar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mturnmm said:


> That is more than my whole stash...nice!


Lol I just hope to have a collection that some of the people on the forum have. It sure is a slippery slope.


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

*Dog Rocket Daves blind $150 Buck Sampler!!*


----------



## sligub

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

matt cant wait to see pics of those all filled up

Thats some sampler


----------



## ShortFuse

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Edicion de Silvio Torpedo Maduro (Single) 
God of Fire 2007 Carlito Churchill (Single) 
CAO Black Ltd. Edition Storm (Single) 
Cain Nub 460 Maduro (Single) 
Ave Maria Lionheart (5 Pack) 
Herf-a-dor Cigar Caddy X-15
Colibri Grip Cutter

So what, I'm going on vacation in a couple of weeks, and I'll need some good stuff to bomb!


----------



## wickedgrin

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Gurkha Legend
CAO MX2
5 Vegas Triple A
Torano Signature Collection


----------



## gentimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










...im gonna have to hit up Dave

le Ferme and two 88 claros


----------



## kapathy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

jameson cigars santos de miami...

box of 10 box press....will get pictures up when they get out of the freezer.... these things are square... square... square! and smell damn tasty..... its so hard pulling the trigger on a box without having one first


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



68 Lotus said:


> *Dog Rocket Daves blind $150 Buck Sampler!!*


That is NICE. Dave where do I sign up? :smoke2:


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5er of perfecxion #5. B&M over charged me $65 is a little much


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



kalashxwar said:


> Cigars just came from CI, had a split order with a friend.
> 
> 10 Grand Habano vintage 2002
> 15 La Aurora 2nds
> 20 Augusto Reyes Emperador
> 1 Pinar Del Rio Habano Sun Grown
> 1 Pinar del Rio Oscuro
> 2 Cohiba red dots
> 1 Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Corojo
> 2 La Gloria Cubana
> 1 Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
> 2 Rocky Patel Signature
> 1 Rocky Patel Edge Corojo
> 3 Hoyo Excalibur Epicure
> 2 Rocky Patel 'Patel Bros'
> 3 Punch Pita
> 1 Rocky Patel Sun Grown
> 2 Rocky Patel 1961
> 
> Photo is a bit fuzzy took it with my phone.


Ryan! Great selection of cigars.:thumb:


----------



## kalashxwar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Coffee-Cup said:


> Ryan! Great selection of cigars.:thumb:


Thanks just trying to get a taste of what I like.


----------



## mturnmm

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Here is my latest purchase!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Not so much a new purchase, but a wonderful gift from a BOTL on another forum









Murcielago Torpedo
My Father
El Triunfador
NHC and NHC Reserva









CC's









And my white whales...
Tatuaje T110!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice Erich, I love them tats would buy another box in a heartbeat  happy 4th this holiday is for you guy's in uniform too remember that bro!

Dave


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> And my white whales...
> Tatuaje T110!


I know someone in Pennsylvania that'll keep those safely tucked away in a humidor for you...


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> I know someone in Pennsylvania that'll keep those safely tucked away in a humidor for you...


I'm sure you do... :flock:


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

After a Great HERF today and trade, I stopped by my favorite B&M to pick up a XiKar "V" cutter! :woohoo:

*I wasn't gonna pick up any sticks.*....But :tsk:.....2 Dirty Rats & the Camacho Diadema came out with the cutter...:tsk:

And since I just missed the BOTL that introduced me to the Hobby by minutes and he was heading to his other B&M, (New authorized Opus distributor) less than 10 minutes away! :tsk: We met there for the unveiling of this Qtrs allotment!.....3 Box's...Perfection #5, Petite Lancero's, and :hmm:...Well I forget what the other vitola was But He gave me this one here from the 5'er he grabbed, (when we left the place) and says Enjoy it for Me would ya!?...

*....The Opus Tin...*:tsk:

Now!...*I wasn't gonna buy anymore sticks!.*....*Just BS a little!..*.

So after unwrapping two boxes, grabbing that 5'er and not interested in the lanceros, he went and asked! "is that all you got?? :doh:

One of the Owners says "Well!..._We got some Tins! _:doh:

I tell him not to get the Chateau!....So he gets 2 of Um!.......:tsk:.....And since they were $30 Bucks less mg: than what I'd spent on 6-13, _and such a Great Smoke!_ That's how this Tin makes the Pic! :ss


----------



## Mante

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> 5er of perfecxion #5. B&M over charged me $65 is a little much


Eric, I only see 4 and the printing on the bands seems a little blurry to be genuine. I think you may have been ripped off mate.:round:ound:ound:


----------



## Sarge

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> And my white whales...
> Tatuaje T110!


I am official jealous. awesome, just awesome!! :tu enjoy em bro!!


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tashaz said:


> Eric, I only see 4 and the printing on the bands seems a little blurry to be genuine. I think you may have been ripped off mate.:round:ound:ound:


Out of a 5er from the B&M ,for some reason one never makes it home with me LOL. Blackberry camera sucks doesn't it, but they are genuine and yes I did get ripped off. $13 a stick for a Perfecxion #5 is crazy. $8- $10 should be the price. And on top of that I didn't get my regular customer discount .Buy 4 get one free . Pretty sure they will make it up to me.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A sampler of the Man O War line box pressed robustos, 3 MOW, 3 MOW Virtue, 3 MOW Ruination, and a MOW Armada. Got a bid in on some ACID Cold Tea Infusions, as well as Cu-Avana Intensos and Punishers.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice Score Bob!


----------



## loki993

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> And my white whales...
> Tatuaje T110!


I think the T110 may very well be the next cigar I begin hunting for. Im on a bit of a Tat kick lately.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just hit 10 Jamie Garcia on the Jam! Happy 4th to me! Not bad at $5 a stick!


----------



## ameyers41

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I need to take a break after this...

Box Diesel Unholy cocktails
5 pk Padron 64 corona maduro
5 pk 5 Vegas Series A (never tried before)
Box Hemmingway WOAM


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



loki993 said:


> I think the T110 may very well be the next cigar I begin hunting for. Im on a bit of a Tat kick lately.


Just wait for the Fausto


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yep. The Fausto is suppose to be the same blend.


----------



## ocolon53

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

20 - Sancho Panza Double Maduro Quijote
3 - 5 Vegas Cask-Strength II
3 - Nica Libre Imperial
3 - Nub 466 Box-Press Torpedo Cameroon
3 - Oliva Master Blends Torpedo
3 - Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo
3 - La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 Natural
3 - Man O' War Ruination Robusto #1
3 - Diesel Unlimited d.5
3 - E.P. Carillo Club 52
Pinar del Rio:
1 - Clasico
1 - Habano Sun Grown
1 - Obsidian
1 - Oscuro
1 - Seleccion

Trying to fill a new 100ct humi I bought from the devil site.


----------



## loki993

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Just wait for the Fausto





socalocmatt said:


> Yep. The Fausto is suppose to be the same blend.


Yeah it shoud be shouldnt it. when are they supposed to be coming?


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



loki993 said:


> Yeah it shoud be shouldnt it. when are they supposed to be coming?


Just after the trade show I believe.


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 - Tatuaje Havana VI
5 - Tatuaje The 7th Capa Especial (Thanks szyzk for the box split)
5 - 2008 Tatuaje Verite (Thanks to shukins for parting with these)
5 - 2003 Arturo Fuente 585 Sungrown (Thanks to shuckins again)


----------



## Mr_mich

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got 5 opus X petite Lanceros,


----------



## gasdocok

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I bought two opus X. not sure the size. one looks like a petit corona or maybe a regular corona. the other is just a hair bigger and torpedo shape with a cedar sleeve.

Gonna rest them a good long time before lighting those up.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The torpedo with.cedar sleeve is the xXx Power Ranger


----------



## 54 Conqueror

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Four Opus X Beli XXX
Four Opus X double coronas
One FFOX BBMF


----------



## gasdocok

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> The torpedo with.cedar sleeve is the xXx Power Ranger


the little thing? It's only the size of a corona or small robusto. I always pictured a "power ranger" to be bigger.

I'll try to post pics tomorrow but my pic links haven't been working lately.


----------



## usrower321

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gasdocok said:


> the little thing? It's only the size of a corona or small robusto. I always pictured a "power ranger" to be bigger.
> 
> I'll try to post pics tomorrow but my pic links haven't been working lately.


Ah well you may be confusing "power" with size. Apparently they pack a big punch in a little package. I have one that's resting for a special occasion (thanks Animal!) but I haven't smoked any Opus X yet.

Back to topic though.

Got in a cbid order and a box split from szyzk (sp? but thanks!)

-5 Tatuaje 7th Capas
-10 Torano Exodus 50 year gold label
-10 DPG Black 1979
-20 Devil's weed for the troops
-1 Padilla Achilles Solomon (I hope this is decent for long roadtrips).


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got some deliveries today and hit up the B&M...
Deliveries included:
5 Tatuaje 2008 La Verite- Courtesy of Shuckins
3 Tat Face- Courtesy of szyzk
3 LP My Uzi Weighs a Ton- Courtesy of szyzk

From the B&M:
2 Opus Petite Lancero
5 LG Small Batch #3
5 LgC Serie N


----------



## Izatright

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My last five purchases were as follows:
1. 5-pack of Padron 7000
2. 2 singles of the Ave Maria Holy Grail
3. Box of 20 La Flor Dominicana Airbender Valiente
4. 20 cigar sampler of La Perla "Chunktastic" 
5. 14 La Flor Dominicana Digger


----------



## 4pistonjosh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Evonnida I am very jealous right now that haul looks incredible


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice Erich!


----------



## jdfutureman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Evonidda, excellent pick up. Haven't had the serie N yet but am a LGC fan.

I scooped a 5-er of 601 blue. Big fan of the greens and have been hankering to try the blues. also picked up some Illusiones.

Willl be swinging by the B&M tonight.


----------



## keithisreal

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'm waiting on a delivery today of a box of Alex Bradley Vice...whenthey come I will post the pic.


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very Nice Erich!!...And those LG's right Tasty!


----------



## Hinson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Vegas Relic x5
LGC Wavell x20
DPG Black x10


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Confirmed victories on Cbid...

5 pack ACID Cold Tea Infusion (I've been getting asked a lot about these)
5 pack Cu-Avana Punisher


----------



## Mr_mich

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gasdocok said:


> the little thing? It's only the size of a corona or small robusto. I always pictured a "power ranger" to be bigger.
> 
> I'll try to post pics tomorrow but my pic links haven't been working lately.


The power rangers a little things with a LOT of flavor!


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



68 Lotus said:


> *Dog Rocket Daves blind $150 Buck Sampler!!*


WOW! TWO coffins, a siglo,a between the lines, two Opus X, a Shark, a Padron anny, a Party #4 and a Federal! All I got was some dog rockets and something called Perfecxion X 2009! LMAO Another stellar Smelvis sampler!


----------



## Mr_mich

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> WOW! TWO coffins, a siglo,a between the lines, two Opus X, a Shark, a Padron anny, a Party #4 and a Federal! All I got was some dog rockets and something called Perfecxion X 2009! LMAO Another stellar Smelvis sampler!


you definitely make out like a bandit on any of Dave's (smelvis) blind samplers.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Mr_mich said:


> you definitely make out like a bandit on any of Dave's (smelvis) blind samplers.


Sure did....I was just giving Dave a little ration of shit...since he likes to rag on me! LOL:kev:


----------



## gasdocok

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Here are the opuses (is that grammatically correct?)


----------



## barryowens

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A five pack My Uzi Weighs a Ton 6x60.

Can't wait to fire one up tonight.....


----------



## ko4000

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Threw out a ridiculously low bid and won!


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ko4000 said:


> Threw out a ridiculously low bid and won!


Nice score... How much?


----------



## ko4000

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



E Dogg said:


> Nice score... How much?


$56 shipped


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ko4000 said:


> $56 shipped


daaaayaaaam! nice


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some great scores Kash and Barry!


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My first purchase from the devil site is shipping out. I tried to sprinkle the infield based on some reviews I read. These should keep me busy for a bit, now I have to go buy a cooler and litter. I'm pretty sure I'm not going to be able to let them rest for months till I try them.

Victor Sinclair Connecticut Yankee Churchill

Indian Tabac Maduro Tomahawk

Montecristo White Montes 
Gurkha Beauty

Gurkha Ninja XO 
5 Vegas Gold Series Torpedo 
Gurkha Empire Series V 
Man O' War Virtue Toro 
Perdomo Reserve 10th Champagne Epicure 
Rocky Patel Connecticut Toro


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

These just in!!!
TAT Black PL's and CG's








TAT Tainos








A couple Easties & A couple Westies Plus a JDN








A few more Easties and a tagalong!








A Misc. Sampler


----------



## usrower321

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



EricF said:


> These just in!!!
> TAT Black PL's and CG's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAT Tainos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple Easties & A couple Westies Plus a JDN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more Easties and a tagalong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Misc. Sampler


Methinks you like Tatuaje. :thumb:

Very nice pickup


----------



## Cajun

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A five pack of Gurkha Grand Age, a 15 count AJ Hernandez sampler, and a 50 count glass top humidor all from CBid.

I am saving so much money there that I am going to be broke pretty soon. lol.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thanks Sarge!









-El Triunfador
-Illusione 88 x2
-La Verite 2008
-Tatuaje m80 x2
-My Father Le Bijou
-Viaje Summerfest
-Viaje Satori Torpedo
-Viaje Zombie
-Viaje Reserva
-Viaje (little one)
-Viaje Skull and Bones


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered me a box of CAO La Traviata Divino Maduros. In my cigar haze over the past couple of months where I have bought scores of cigars that I have never tried and will be hesitant to smoke right away, I forgot that I REALLY liked the La Traviatas that I had a couple of months ago.

I also am sending out some $$ to Smelvis for one of his blind samplers. Ill post pics when both arrive.


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

8 Oliva G Special G
Box of Dirty Rats


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just stopped by the local tobacconist and purchased a Drew Estates ACID HAWG. The first time I had this cigar, I was like, "Dang, the shop must have had incense burning and it somehow got into my cigar." Then I read some reviews and realized that it was supposed to have kind of an incense smell to it. Anyway, nice mild smoke. Good size. Enjoyed it to the nub over an hour and a half. Great ash and consistent smoke and easy draw. Unfortunately, I was told by a rep at Thompson Cigar Co. that you can't purchase these sticks online. So, back to the shop today to buy another.


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

But wait!!! There's more!!!
































Someone please help me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yeah, um, EricF... I think some of your recent purchases were meant for my humidor.

Came home today with a box of EP Short Run 2011s (for a spliiiiit).


----------



## gasdocok

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ok, went a little crazy today, of course completely sane by puff standards...










There are two añejo 49 (I think) two padron 2000, the barber poles are some hand rolled in shop local blends and the other bag is a bunch of house blends for the other shop in town, also handmade long fills but not rolled on site.

Some of you may be seeing some of those house blends in the future...


----------



## patrick.paul

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

No pictures but...

Ashton VSG Sampler
Oliva Sampler
Camacho Pre-Embargo
Fiver of Montecristo Whites
Fiver of Padron 64 Anni Maduro


----------



## sckfck

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

What I was able to leave Vegas with.


----------



## gasdocok

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



sckfck said:


> What I was able to leave Vegas with.


Very nice indeed!:tea:


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Every once in a while the devil site has exactly whet I need to scratch my itch.

Just won a box of tatuaje noellas at a decent price.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice Alex!


----------



## ericm

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought a Montecristo Reserva Negra today from a nice local B&M because I wanted to support them (such little as it was) and I wanted to try a Montecristo. Never had one before. I told the tobacconist that I wanted a Monte that was medium-full. She tried to talk me into another brand but I insisted that I wanted the Montecristo. We'll see tomorrow night if I made the right choice...


----------



## CigarMike

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Showed up on my doorstep today. YAY


----------



## Hinson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Fiver of Tat Red Tubos


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a pair of Illusione 2 and Crown of Thorns and just make another large order from J-R...

Photos when everything's in...

Good smokin'
PG


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10- El Centurions, by DPG from 2007. Tasty!!


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Based on what I've read on the forum picked up
3 LFD Air Bender Maestros
5 LFD Air Bender Villanos
2 LFD Air Bender Guerrero en route
Excited to light them up after a bit of rest.


----------



## gasdocok

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> Every once in a while the devil site has exactly whet I need to scratch my itch.
> 
> Just won a box of tatuaje noellas at a decent price.


If you're using those to scratch your itch, please don't send any my way!


----------



## BDog

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



EricF said:


> But wait!!! There's more!!!
> 
> Someone please help me!!!!!!!!!


I'll help you SMOKE em! :rofl:


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

:tsk:

And a T.A.A Ashton VSG


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Enjoy those Bob!


----------



## canadacigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Padron 1964 anniversary imperials maduro


----------



## ejgarnut

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

i got a great deal on some victor sinclairs


----------



## cleanerPA

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nothing like you guys with the box purchases.

Last week, bought the following:
Perdomo Patriarch maduro
Perdomo Champagne maduro
Perdomo Patriarch connecticut
Perdomo Habano maduro

Patriarchs in the epicure size, Champagne was a magnum 50 and the Habano maduro was a 52 gauge torpedo


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## gasdocok

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Think you got enough there MrSMitty?


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

New humidor (curio cabinet conversion). $50 for the cabinet on C-list + $97 for custom Spanish Cedar shelves from Wineador (3 week wait), + $140 for a Hydra 'LG' electronic humidifier that will be here Friday (from Tampa Humidor).

Even with 2 lbs of beads and no Spanish Cedar shelves yet it's holding 65% perfectly for three days now!


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gasdocok said:


> Think you got enough there MrSMitty?


You can NEVER have enough cigars!


----------



## bbasaran

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

*Joshua* very nice.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice cabnet and nice purchase. I love seeing people think outside the box


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

oliva serie v liga especial


----------



## bcannon87

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

9 Diesel Shortys should be here today sometime!!


----------



## gentimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## bcannon87

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


















These Are So Good! I kenw I couldnt stay away from buying more!


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 of the new Tat Blacks


----------



## EricF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just a few things that showed up today!








































Today was another good day!!!


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered a 5 pack of man o' war reuination belicoso's. Can't wait to try one! And Eric... I wish I was you right now


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pick up Eric!


----------



## gnarwrangler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ohhh man, things I'm currently checking the tracking on every 2 hour:
5 pack - CAO VR
Box - Cuba Libre
10 pack - Pinar Del Rio Habano Sun Grown
6 pack - Man o War Taster Sampler
10 pack - Nica Libre Flight Sampler
5 pack - Graycliff G2 & Turbo Sampler
15 - Puros Indios Viejos

First week on cbid was rough on the old bank account.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

what is this?


----------



## l330n

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> New humidor (curio cabinet conversion). $50 for the cabinet on C-list + $97 for custom Spanish Cedar shelves from Wineador (3 week wait), + $140 for a Hydra 'LG' electronic humidifier that will be here Friday (from Tampa Humidor).
> 
> Even with 2 lbs of beads and no Spanish Cedar shelves yet it's holding 65% perfectly for three days now!


Nice!


----------



## smirak

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gnarwrangler said:


> Ohhh man, things I'm currently checking the tracking on every 2 hour:
> 5 pack - CAO VR
> Box - Cuba Libre
> 10 pack - Pinar Del Rio Habano Sun Grown
> 6 pack - Man o War Taster Sampler
> 10 pack - Nica Libre Flight Sampler
> 5 pack - Graycliff G2 & Turbo Sampler
> 15 - Puros Indios Viejos
> 
> First week on cbid was rough on the old bank account.


Yo Adrian...I hate to be the one that breaks the bad news for you...But, I've had this shipment re-routed to Iraq. There's not much you can really do. Your tracking information still shows SLC cause I have a way with computers. I'll let you know how they turn out!

Seriously, let me know on the MoW Sampler cause I almost bought the same thing the other day.

Kevin


----------



## canadacigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



CigarKidUSAF said:


> Just ordered a 5 pack of man o' war reuination belicoso's. Can't wait to try one! And Eric... I wish I was you right now


they are awesome imo!!! i want a box!


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thegoldenmackid said:


> what is this?


Felipe Pelo de Oro Corona

CI's having a closeout on the line: Felipe Pelo de Oro - Cigars International


----------



## k-morelli

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just picked up an Oliva 5 star sampler and me and a buddy split a NUB top 10 sampler from stogieboys


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

La Traviata Divino Maduros. Yum!


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just came in from Tampa Humidor.


----------



## gnarwrangler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smirak said:


> Seriously, let me know on the MoW Sampler cause I almost bought the same thing the other day.


Haha, for sure, this will be my first run in with MoWs so I'm especially excited for those guys. Keep cool out there in the desert man .


----------



## bon_sai

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My recent addition include 1/2 lb. heartfelt 65% beads for my Treasure Dome.

Frank


----------



## jeepthing

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 bundles of Arganese,1 Maduro,1 Connecticut, and 1 Nicaraguan


----------



## dougdog76861

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

picked up a few perdomo silvio double coronas natural wrapper


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jeepthing said:


> 3 bundles of Arganese,1 Maduro,1 Connecticut, and 1 Nicaraguan


Great pick up, love Agranese.


----------



## usrower321

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dougdog76861 said:


> picked up a few perdomo silvio double coronas natural wrapper


pics or it didn't happen! I have heard nothing but great things about those


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice ,the ports for extra fans are great



mrsmitty said:


> Just came in from Tampa Humidor.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10er of assorted Perdomo Silvio's (Thank you brother Ptreed)
14 AF WOAM (Thank you PtPablo & HavanaJohn)
10 09' Viaje OR Fuerza
Box Tatuaje M80s
5 DPB Blue Firecracker
Box Viaje Oro Reversa Double Torp
6 Viaje Plantino Reserva Double Torp
Box AF Don Carlos Robbie
6 Viaje C4
5 Viaje TNT
2 Emillio AF1
Box RASS
Box (10) Monte #4
1 Viaje Summer Toro shaggy foot (2011)
1 Viaje Summer Torp shaggy foot (2010)
1 Para Japon

Think that was it for July....


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice Dav0!

The Viaje DTs look incredible.



dav0 said:


> 10er of assorted Perdomo Silvio's (Thank you brother Ptreed)
> 14 AF WOAM (Thank you PtPablo & HavanaJohn)
> 10 09' Viaje OR Fuerza
> Box Tatuaje M80s
> 5 DPB Blue Firecracker
> Box Viaje Oro Reversa Double Torp
> 6 Viaje Plantino Reserva Double Torp
> Box AF Don Carlos Robbie
> 6 Viaje C4
> 5 Viaje TNT
> 2 Emillio AF1
> Box RASS
> Box (10) Monte #4
> 1 Viaje Summer tors shaggy foot (2011)
> 1 Viaje Summer Torp shaggy foot (2010)
> 1 Para Japon
> 
> Think that was it for July....


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> Very nice Dav0!
> 
> The Viaje DTs look incredible.


Chris, did you taste one yet? Not bad even green, but much potential with rest. Veeral & I agree that out of the Viaje recent releases the VOR DT is the best! Um, now V will scold me for putting words in his mouth! :argue:


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 EP Carrillo Short Run 2011 
2 Tatuaje 7th Capa Especial



















8 Viaje Reserva platino DT
8 Viaje Reserva Oro DT
7 TNT
3 C4










all snugged up and ready for the cooler


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> Chris, did you taste one yet? Not bad even green, but much potential with rest. Veeral & I agree that out of the Viaje recent releases the VOR DT is the best! Um, now V will scold me for putting words in his mouth! :argue:


No. I need some. Send me some of yours! :boink:


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Holy cow you two!


----------



## Vicini

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Great Pick up Chris!


----------



## dahu

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

@Dav0 and Maxpower:

these Smilies tell my story:

:jaw:

:hail:

:clap2:

:flypig:

:fu:

Awesome selection! great looking sticks!


----------



## Izatright

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

With my humidors stocked with La Flor Air Benders and Double Ligeros, which I tend to save for better occasions, I needed a good every-day stick. I picked up twenty-five Nica Libre Perfectos (60 x 6).

Can't help but think these are the best $2 cigars I ever picked up. I used to think every-day smokes had to be mediocre and at least a little unpleasant, but I usually enjoy every minute of these babies.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> No. I need some. Send me some of yours! :boink:


Yeah, *right*! Be quite or you'll get another "gogo" bomb! :shocked:



Evonnida said:


> Holy cow you two!


Yeah, since Chris posted pics I'm gonna have to dig out all that stuff from July and post some pron.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> Yeah, *right*! Be quite or you'll get another "gogo" bomb! :shocked:


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A combonation of recent purchases.


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

:whoo:


----------



## rejart

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered some singles:

Padilla Series '68 Robusto

Oliva Serie 'O' Maduro Robusto

Ave Maria Crusader (robusto) (not expecting much based on the reviews I've seen, but I wanted to try it for myself).

Morro Castle Belicoso

Carlos Torano Exodus '50 Years' Robusto

Next week my credit card billing cycle should roll over so I'll be getting a fiver of Tatuaje Havana VI Hermosas as well as the Gravy Train sampler from CI and a bundle of GH Vintage.


----------



## constant tilt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Padron 45 maduro
Tatuaje Cojuno 2003
Tatuaje J21


----------



## gasdocok

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

sorry, no pics, but I picked up a few sticks so far this weekend.

1 box WOAM for box split
2 - cain daytona
2 - tat havana VI hermosos
1 - 858 maduro
1 - RP vintage 92
1 - nording? by RP
10- padilla miami
20- GHV2002
5 - LaAurora double coronas

yeah, think that's it, so far, but tomorrow is the start of a brand new week!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

bundle of WLP Red


----------



## Zogg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My first box order ever!

..Obsidian Gordo
Pvnisher 13 box +bonus 3 Pvnisher and 3 Intensio for $5 

Should be here wednesday or thursday!


----------



## gaberox

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just purchased the classic Oliva ash trey. my 1st real ash trey. Pretty stoked.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some recent purchases arrived last night...

10 Tatuaje Federal 90th









5 Viaje Oro Reserva Double Torpedo
5 Viaje Platino Reserva Double Torpedo









10 Viaje C-4









10 Viaje TNT


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Erich, that's a ridiculously nice group of cigars...

My recent purchases are:
10 Tatuaje Black Petite Lanceros
7 Quesada Espana
2 Partagas Benji Menendez
2 Tatuaje Face
and I reserved a box of Opus X Robusto for a split


----------



## Zogg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

what're these, mr smitty?


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

They look like Vudu's

Vudu Cigars


----------



## Zogg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Evonnida said:


> They look like Vudu's
> 
> Vudu Cigars


sweet, thanks! they look pretty tasty.. adding it to the list! (sigh)


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those are some tasty looking sticks there Erich! :nod:


----------



## Rays98GoVols

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



undergroundspy713 said:


> My latest purchase was on a humidor full of vintage Cohibas from Habana from the early 80's courtesy of Christies in London, UK


I'd love to see pictures when you het them.


----------



## Rays98GoVols

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Singles:
2 - AF Opus X Double Corona
3 - Avo Mafuro Piramide
1 - Avo Signature Piramide

Boxes:
1 - Padron #700 Mafuro
1 - AF Sungrown Rosado Magnum R 54
1 - AF Chateau Fuente Cuban Belicoso
1 - Romeo y Julieta Edicion Limitada Prominente


----------



## quo155

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> Just came in from Tampa Humidor.


Nice! They seem to have great prices on these...did you shop around on this unit? I am looking to get one w/in the next few months for a closet/walk-in humidor I may build...


----------



## quo155

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bcannon87 said:


> These Are So Good! I kenw I couldnt stay away from buying more!


I love the Diesel line up...I can't wait to try one of the shorty's you gave me...SOON!


----------



## crburchett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My latest was a 5 pack of Davidoff #4000. My wife bestowed it upon me for my upcoming birthday. Should be receiving them in a couple of days.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My latest arrivals, a 5 pack of ACID Cold Tea Infusions and a 5 pack of Cu-Avana Intenso Punishers


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



quo155 said:


> Nice! They seem to have great prices on these...did you shop around on this unit? I am looking to get one w/in the next few months for a closet/walk-in humidor I may build...


I saw one on CBID for $140 for a quickbuy option, thus I called Tampa Humidor to see if they could match that price, and lone behold they actually did (even with free shipping).


----------



## quo155

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> I saw one on CBID for $140 for a quickbuy option, thus I called Tampa Humidor to see if they could match that price, and lone behold they actually did (even with free shipping).


*Now that is an awesome deal...and a great tip! Thanks for sharing...as I love to work with Tampa Humidor (own a lot of items from them)...so i will keep that in mind if I still lean towards one...great price!*


----------



## Hinson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today was a good day:


----------



## quo155

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Hinson said:


> Today was a good day:


_*I would say so, that is one nice little collection!
*_


----------



## Rackir

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow, the pictures, the lists, the envy, the crazy desire to go spark up right now (wow those Fuente reserve viejo's look yummy)! But anyways, my last purchase (actually delivery) was; 
3 Gurkha Beauty
3 Gurkha Beast
3 5 vegas a Cedro Maduro
3 5 vegas Classic Torp
3 5 vegas gold Nat.
5 vegas 2011 limited

And then from my local shop I picked up;

2 acid blondie's for the wife
1 Tims blend torp (the local shops custom blend, its really good)
1 Cuban Stock Limitad Exquisito 
and 1 Cuban Stock 1995 reserve, which was one of the flat best cigars I have yet to try, creamy and buttery and flat freaking delicious!


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

box of noellas arrived today


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice Chris!


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I finally succumbed to the Monster and grabbed a 5 pack of 601 Blue Maduro Robusto's.


----------



## jsnake

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

No pics but I got 
Viaje C4 X 2
Viaje Summerfest 2011
Viaje VOR X 2
Viaje VPR
Viaje Skull & Bones MOAB


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pickups Jake:thumb:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice selection Jake!


----------



## quo155

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> box of noellas arrived today
> 
> image deleted to save space


Nice sticks! Those, you will enjoy!


----------



## bbasaran

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Finally I got my dream come true;
*Colibri Enterprise (gunmetal)*


----------



## castaweb

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bbasaran said:


> Finally I got my dream come true;
> *Colibri Enterprise (gunmetal)*


I have seen you post about this a few times I think. Isn't it great to get something you have wanted for a while? Congratulations Bora, I hope it turns out to be a cool as you thought it would be.


----------



## bbasaran

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



castaweb said:


> I have seen you post about this a few times I think. Isn't it great to get something you have wanted for a while? Congratulations Bora, I hope it turns out to be a cool as you thought it would be.


Yes, absolutly *Matt *and believe me you can't image what this means for an far far away puffer like me, I was happy like a child to get this today. I hope you people will also get thinks you have wanted for a while.


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Plumpin' Premiums Sampler II from CI. + Free box of 5 La Aurora Certro
Sampler includes: 5 - Diesel Unlimited d.5, 5 - Gran Habano 3 SLS Torpedos, 5 - Carlos Torano Fortress Double Robusto, 5 - Nub Habano 464 Torpedos, and 5- 5 Vegas Series "A" Apocalypse.









Rocky Patel Big Ring Sampler from CI.
Sampler includes: 5 - Rocky Patel Sun Grown "The Sixty", 5 - Rocky Patel Vintage '92 "The Sixty", 5 - Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Super Toro Maduro, and 5 - Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Gordo Maduro.










I'm strongly considering taking the afternoon off to enjoy one of these!


----------



## crburchett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow, nice acquisition!


----------



## k-morelli

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*









Oliva 5 star sampler came in today


----------



## JGM1129

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*







The Chunktastic 60-Ring Mega-Sampler from CI:

4 - Diesel Stout (6.0 x 60)
4 - Nica Libre Gordo (6.0 x 60)
4 - La Estrella Cubana Double Toro (6.0 x 60)
4 - La Perla Habana Black Pearl Super Toro (6.0 x 60)
4 - 5 Vegas Series 'A' Armageddon (6.0 x 60)


----------



## k-morelli

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



JGM1129 said:


> View attachment 35121
> The Chunktastic 60-Ring Mega-Sampler from CI:
> 
> 4 - Diesel Stout (6.0 x 60)
> 4 - Nica Libre Gordo (6.0 x 60)
> 4 - La Estrella Cubana Double Toro (6.0 x 60)
> 4 - La Perla Habana Black Pearl Super Toro (6.0 x 60)
> 4 - 5 Vegas Series 'A' Armageddon (6.0 x 60)


Nice buy.. i was looking at that the other day


----------



## quo155

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



JGM1129 said:


> ]The Chunktastic 60-Ring Mega-Sampler from CI:
> 
> 4 - Diesel Stout (6.0 x 60)
> 4 - Nica Libre Gordo (6.0 x 60)
> 4 - La Estrella Cubana Double Toro (6.0 x 60)
> 4 - La Perla Habana Black Pearl Super Toro (6.0 x 60)
> 4 - 5 Vegas Series 'A' Armageddon (6.0 x 60)


I have purchased that lot before and loved each and every one of them...enjoy!


----------



## JGM1129

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yes, can't wait to try them out, but gonna let them sit for just a bit.


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Finally received my 5 pack of man o' war ruination belicoso's and a 6 pack sampler which came with 2 each of cain f 550, camacho triple maduro and antano 1970 gran consul


----------



## canadacigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



CigarKidUSAF said:


> Finally received my 5 pack of man o' war ruination belicoso's and a 6 pack sampler which came with 2 each of cain f 550, camacho triple maduro and antano 1970 gran consul


Enjoy the mow. They are great sticks. Let me know if you like em.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Certainly not a bundle of Ron Mexico's...like the Dirty Sanchez Ass. Squad!


----------



## Sarge

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

this just landed today. :tu










dedicated thread, more pics, drawers from Forrest, etc are coming!!


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Sarge said:


> this just landed today. :tu
> dedicated thread, more pics, drawers from Forrest, etc are coming!!


Haha I see you broke down for the wine cooler Steven! Good looking one!!!


----------



## gasdocok

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I love my B&Ms. Today bought a San cristobal fabuloso that the kid said was there at least 8 mos but from the cello, it looks like longer. Also bought a my father Le bijou with a year on it for 6 bucks!


----------



## k-morelli

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gasdocok said:


> I love my B&Ms. Today bought a San cristobal fabuloso that the kid said was there at least 8 mos but from the cello, it looks like longer. Also bought a my father Le bijou with a year on it for 6 bucks!


nice stick there.. enjoy it cause I looks good


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Perdomo 10th crio robustoi
1 box Nick's sticks robusto Mad
1 box Camacho corojo Scorpion


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Matt, how are you liking those San Cristobals? I still need to try one


----------



## mata777

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ordered a box of MF le bijou 1922 petit robustos today!


----------



## gasdocok

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



CigarKidUSAF said:


> Matt, how are you liking those San Cristobals? I still need to try one


It's not bad. Fairly one dimensional, the middle third kicks up a little bit with some pepper, but with the age on it, quite smooth and not overpowering. So far good burn, just a couple touch ups but it's windy so I'm getting used to that unfortunately.

If it was cheaper I would probably buy more, but for this price I'm not sure. Maybe need to get one rested for 15-18 months to see if it gets any more complex.

Regardless, I am still enjoying myself with this smoke.


----------



## rejart

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 pack of Toaño Exodus 1959 gold label which is today's Joe Cigar daily deal on CI.


----------



## gnarwrangler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Continuing my quest to find the right cheap, everyday smoke for myself I have the following coming:
Blue Label
Slow-Aged by Perdomo
Arganese Connecticut & Maduro
RP Connecticut
5 Vegas Classic
5 Vegas Gold & Gold Maduro

Oh the slope...


----------



## simplechords

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

ainkiller:


----------



## smirak

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hygro-set rectangular hygrometer, hygro-set II round hygrometer and Boveda one-step calibrating kit. Sorry, no cigars right now. But, I do have a box of Oliva Serie G Cameroon (Churchill's) on the way thanks to a generous donor.

Kevin


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



simplechords said:


> ainkiller:


lmao... I seriously pity the fool who gets these in their bomb, simplechord... truly... these DMs are...


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gnarwrangler said:


> Continuing my quest to find the right cheap, everyday smoke for myself I have the following coming:
> Blue Label
> Slow-Aged by Perdomo
> Arganese Connecticut & Maduro
> RP Connecticut
> 5 Vegas Classic
> 5 Vegas Gold & Gold Maduro
> 
> Oh the slope...


The Perdomo Slow Aged is OK...but the Tierra Del Sol, also a Perdomo stick is really quite good...and they are the same price through CI.


----------



## jp13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Arriving yesterday:
Oliveros Eight Zero Robusto 20-BUNDLE
Victor Sinclair Triple Corojo Churchill 5-PACK
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Corona Maduro 5-PACK
Pirate's Gold #4 Natural 5-PACK
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Belicoso Maduro 5-PACK
Devil's Weed Torpedo 5-PACK


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

More then I should have, that's for sure. >.<


----------



## Chico57

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went to Vegas a couple of weeks ago and came back with these.


----------



## JPinDC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 - Bahia Trinidad Panchos
10 - Cain Daytona #4


----------



## JPinDC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Juicestain said:


> :whoo:


can I ask where you got the lanceros, or what exactly they are called so I can search for them? I just watched an old youtube video of a review of this stick and cannot find it.


----------



## jumpmaster

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 x LP#9s arrived yesterday. Can't wait to try one.


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

This (120 quart Coleman Xtreme Cooler on sale at Walmart.com for $50):









and This (On sale at the monster for $14.98):









Any guesses as to what I'm up to? :spy:


----------



## smirak

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Not necessarily my latest purchase, but my purchase from CI finally arrived in Iraq...


----------



## User Name

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



nealw6971 said:


> This (120 quart Coleman Xtreme Cooler on sale at Walmart.com for $50):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and This (On sale at the monster for $14.98):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses as to what I'm up to? :spy:


:lalala:

Can't....make...the voices....stop....must...buy...daily deals!!!!!!

Congrats! :banana:


----------



## User Name

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smirak said:


> Not necessarily my latest purchase, but my purchase from CI finally arrived in Iraq...


Is that a standard issue bed blanket? I hope not, haha.


----------



## Kypt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



User Name said:


> Is that a standard issue bed blanket? I hope not, haha.


Looks like a woobie to me.


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smirak said:


> Not necessarily my latest purchase, but my purchase from CI finally arrived in Iraq...


'grats and stay safe brother!


----------



## smirak

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



User Name said:


> Is that a standard issue bed blanket? I hope not, haha.


Ha...it's my trusty poncho liner. I've had it since I was an infantryman in 93. Don't leave home without it.

Kevin


----------



## Rackir

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smirak said:


> Not necessarily my latest purchase, but my purchase from CI finally arrived in Iraq...


Glad they found their way out to you, now keep yourself safe long enough to smoke all those and a few thousand more!
Thanks for all you're doing.


----------



## JPinDC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rackir said:


> Glad they found their way out to you, now keep yourself safe long enough to smoke all those and a few thousand more!
> Thanks for all you're doing.


this 1000x


----------



## lebz

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up some RyJ Short Churchills and some Monte #4's yesterday

The Short Churchill is a great smoke... anything Late 07+ is well contstructed


----------



## k-morelli

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My new travel steridor for the outer banks for vacation next week


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

From a new B&M I'm trying out:

From Cigar Monster:


----------



## psycho_meatball

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just got my cao sopranos sampler in today. first order from CI and damn that was fast shipping. ordered tues and they were at the front door this afternoon.


----------



## quo155

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> From Cigar Monster:


Man, those CAO Criollo are one of my favorites...enjoy brother!


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought another winador :help:


----------



## quo155

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> Just bought another winador :help:


Since you are requesting :help:...send it my way!!! :rofl:

Kidding...seriously, that's awesome...can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Rackir

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well I am having an awesome cigar day. First my mailbox explodes from this kick ass bomb from Oldmso54;







Ya know, cause he's freakin awesome like that.

And then, since my mailbox is simply a smoking crater of mailbox bits, the UPS guy comes to my door and drops off;

















They smell like chocolate! I cant wait. So can anyone tell me, are the unholy cocktails the ones with the light tan bands? The shortys I can guess, and I think the unlimited's are the darker red bands.


----------



## quo155

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rackir said:


> They smell like chocolate! I cant wait. So can anyone tell me, are the unholy cocktails the ones with the light tan bands? The shortys I can guess, and I think the unlimited's are the darker red bands.


You got it! :rockon:


----------



## k-morelli

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just got back from holts where I picked up an opusx fuente fuente and an alec bradley maxx.. also an empty my father box for the coolidor


----------



## seank1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got a nice shipment in


----------



## volfan247

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a hoya dark sumatra


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



seank1 said:


> Just got a nice shipment in


I'm so jealous! Awesome selection!


----------



## seank1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thank you the siglo VI are a little young Dec 10 so I need to let them rest a little. The rest are all smoking great


----------



## AmCo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

where do you order cubans from seank1 :banana:


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



AmCo said:


> where do you order cubans from seank1 :banana:


I'd advise you to read the forum rules here: Puff Cigar Discussion Forums - Rules

*3. Cuban Cigars/Illegal Cigars*
DO NOT ask how to buy Cubans or Cuban products in the United States! Cuban cigars are illegal in the U.S., end of discussion. NO SELLING OF CUBAN PRODUCTS ON OUR FORUM!


----------



## User Name

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



AmCo said:


> where do you order cubans from seank1 :banana:


cuba


----------



## Rackir

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



seank1 said:


> Just got a nice shipment in


Okay, you win!
Seriouslly nice stash there! :cheer2:


----------



## usrower321

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



seank1 said:


> Just got a nice shipment in


psst... wrong section.


----------



## AmCo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I guess I totally missed that rule :hmm:


----------



## quo155

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



seank1 said:


> Just got a nice shipment in


Beautiful!!! :spy:


----------



## Zogg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



User Name said:


> cuba


+1 haha :faint:


----------



## Habano

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



seank1 said:


> Just got a nice shipment in


The bands on the Siglo VI's look a little suspicious. Might want to send one to me as well as one each of the others to further inspect. Although nice shipment if they were "legal" cigars.


----------



## penguinshockey

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










I stopped in at my local B&M the other day and they pulled these from behind the counter - reserved for "special customers" of course. I had to buy a few at $11 each.


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



penguinshockey said:


> I stopped in at my local B&M the other day and they pulled these from behind the counter - reserved for "special customers" of course. I had to buy a few at $11 each.


When they said "special" did they mean short bus special?

J/K

Beautiful sticks there! :banana:


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Starbuck said:


> The bands on the Siglo VI's look a little suspicious. Might want to send one to me as well as one each of the others to further inspect. Although nice shipment if they were "legal" cigars.


+1 on that. I should probably test them too... my addy is in the rolodex.


----------



## djangos

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

So this is the big purchase that you were telling me about?? 



seank1 said:


> Just got a nice shipment in


----------



## penguinshockey

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



nealw6971 said:


> When they said "special" did they mean short bus special?
> 
> J/K
> 
> Beautiful sticks there! :banana:


Dude - I live on the short bus! At least it seems that way . . . .


----------



## Oldmso54

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



seank1 said:


> Just got a nice shipment in


"Nice Shipment" I'll SAY!!!! :hail:


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

GAAARRRRR!!!! I had a 5-er of Ashton VSG in my cart on the Monster, was _really _excited about trying them! By the time I was through the checkout.... SOLD OUT. WHYY?!?!?!

/rant.

Back to your regularly scheduled programming...

Sean, that's one heck of a haul, mate!


----------



## User Name

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> GAAARRRRR!!!! I had a 5-er of Ashton VSG in my cart on the Monster, was _really _excited about trying them! By the time I was through the checkout.... SOLD OUT. WHYY?!?!?!
> 
> /rant.
> 
> Back to your regularly scheduled programming...
> 
> Sean, that's one heck of a haul, mate!


Damn, I was about to hit that too! great price!


----------



## ko4000

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got my hands on a 5er of WOAM, thanks to Gasdoc for putting together the box split.

Smoked my first one from Shuckins a couple weekends ago and I loved it! Ill probably fire one up in a month or two and let the rest sit for a while. If only I could get my hands on some that already have some age on them!


----------



## seank1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



djangos said:


> So this is the big purchase that you were telling me about??


Yeah man how is everything? This is a slippery slope.


----------



## 2tee

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought a 5 pack of Torano, of course if the UPS could read numbers and match my house to the number on the box, I wouldn't have to wait another week to get a new shipment...grrr.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5pk of Tat Black Petite Lanceros


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thebayratt said:


> 5pk of Tat Black Petite Lanceros


Please disregard the drool that is escaping from the corner of my mouth...


----------



## smirak

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thebayratt said:


> 5pk of Tat Black Petite Lanceros


Totally off subject here, but did Habana Smoke Shop in Jackson close? My brother is married to the sister of the owners of Olga's Rest next door to Habana and I thought I heard somewhere that they closed.

Back to our regularly scheduled programming.

Kevin


----------



## Mr_mich

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picture speaks a 1000 words


----------



## Shibby

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oh Mich... I feel bad for whoever ends up smoking those, just the picture of them froze my computer for like 45 seconds....


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Mr_mich said:


> Picture speaks a 1000 words


Mich, seriously. You are a bad bad man. Has anyone told you that? Let me reiterate... you are a bad... bad... man.


----------



## jakesmokes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A new load to put straight into long term storage










Though I am not sure if the padrons will benefit from age.. since they are already aged for some years. Anyone know if they do?


----------



## Shibby

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I dont know the answer to your question, sorry, but man do those look tasty! some day im gonna have to get some of those, i hear theyre delicious!


----------



## PitBullLover

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Diesel Shorty Rossi's  Waiting for them in the mail.


----------



## seank1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jakesmokes said:


> A new load to put straight into long term storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I am not sure if the padrons will benefit from age.. since they are already aged for some years. Anyone know if they do?


I have found all Padrons smoke best ROTT. In fact I always smoke mine prior to 1yr sitting after that I feel they are not as good. Espcially true of RAMs. Just my two cents.


----------



## constant tilt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Don't know if I posted this already. Got a IPCPR sampler and the Old man and the C from Dan of at NHC. Can't say enough great things about this online retailer.


----------



## jakesmokes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



seank1 said:


> I have found all Padrons smoke best ROTT. In fact I always smoke mine prior to 1yr sitting after that I feel they are not as good. Espcially true of RAMs. Just my two cents.


Well.. if that's true then I better get busy


----------



## jakesmokes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My first international purchase..



















Now I have to decide whether to freeze these or not.


----------



## cleanerPA

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a Tatuaje Havana VI Robusto a couple days ago, waiting to see how it smokes after some rest.


----------



## S.G Lawn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Lets see the wife got me a few things,

CAO Ying Yang Artistry Sampler Box of 5
Diesel 2011 Limited Edition Sampler Box of 10
Nub Top Ten Sampler - 10 Cigars
Diesel Unlimited d.7 (churchill)- 10 Cigars
CAO 'VR' Totem 20 Cigars


----------



## JMcC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jakesmokes said:


> My first international purchase..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to decide whether to freeze these or not.


These look tasty but have never heard of them. Have you had them before?


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

That is a great looking purchase David!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Freeze everything, especially in this heat!

Tambo are fabulous!


----------



## Space Ace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Made a long overdue stop at my fave B&M this evening. Wanted to try a few new sticks:

Alec Bradley Terra Novo
Tat Reserva SW
My Father No. 2


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I picked up a box of Gran Habano Vintage 2002's because of what everybody else on this forum seems to say about them. For 40 bucks (including shipping) I can't say I'm disappointed. Not a knock your socks off cigar, but doesn't taste like a cheap cigar either...


----------



## User Name

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

What's the red tambo? Just a new band or what?


----------



## JMcC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Dizzy said:


> I picked up a box of Gran Habano Vintage 2002's because of what everybody else on this forum seems to say about them. For 40 bucks (including shipping) I can't say I'm disappointed. Not a knock your socks off cigar, but doesn't taste like a cheap cigar either...


Exactly. For the price, you cant go wrong.


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



JMcC said:


> These look tasty but have never heard of them. Have you had them before?


Very nice Indonesian smoke. Definitely worth a try.


----------



## DcStack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Ashton robustos vsg's.... So good! Definitely a smoke that you save a ton of money buying by the box!


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just a few singles from the B&M yesterday










2 2011 Short Run Canonazos
2 Tat Black PL
Quesada 35th Anniversary
J Grotto Reserva
2 Viaje platino reserva DT
and an Alec Bradley America, figured I'd try another CT wrapped stick because I've been really loving the EPC New Waves recently, but I don't have high hopes.


----------



## jakesmokes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



JMcC said:


> These look tasty but have never heard of them. Have you had them before?


I got Tambo in my smelvis sampler. I was hooked immediately. Really, really nice cigars. Great draw, great flavor.


----------



## jakesmokes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



User Name said:


> What's the red tambo? Just a new band or what?


Seems like the same tobacco. Different size maybe? I ordered the bigger ones.


----------



## bcannon87

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

^^^Dang it!!!! Another brand I'm going to have to try!!!


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got one of those image hosting accounts so I can post pics. Didn't know how to do it otherwise and still get full sized pictures to show up.

This was my last purchase. Gran Habano 2002's. Just out of the fridge (after freezing) and warming back up to room temp. After that, in the humi they go :woohoo:


----------



## gasdocok

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

how did you vacuum them without crushing them? I have a foodsaver but have been afraid to use it.


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gasdocok said:


> how did you vacuum them without crushing them? I have a foodsaver but have been afraid to use it.


I have one of the larger food savers and switch a couple of the settings, I typically use the Moist and Gentle (no pun intended) setting. Goes slow enough for me to hit the Seal button without the bag constricting the cigars too much. Haven't had any problems using it that way as far as cigar shape and structure go.


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Okay, been a bit quiet. Got the cooler that I posted previously. Waiting on the hygrometer. Just stopped into the local Dillons (Kroger) and found silicate/silica? crystal cat litter - no perfumes, etc. (compare to Exquisicat) for $8.25/15lb bag or something crazy like that. It's a big bag.

So... that being said. Due to my latest devil site fiasco and a purchase that I just made, here's what I'll be getting in the mail in a week or so...




























and the pièce de résistance... (three pack)










with this $5 upgrade...










Needless to say, I'm kinda' stoked.


----------



## crburchett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



nealw6971 said:


> Okay, been a bit quiet. Got the cooler that I posted previously. Waiting on the hygrometer. Just stopped into the local Dillons (Kroger) and found silicate/silica? crystal cat litter - no perfumes, etc. (compare to Exquisicat) for $8.25/15lb bag or something crazy like that. It's a big bag.
> 
> So... that being said. Due to my latest devil site fiasco and a purchase that I just made, here's what I'll be getting in the mail in a week or so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the pièce de résistance... (three pack)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with this $5 upgrade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I'm kinda' stoked.


Very nice Neal!


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just in from CBID.


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> Just in from CBID.


Beautiful sticks, brother. Let me know how you like the doppelbock. I was looking at those and can't decide whether to pull the trigger or not.

Neal


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped in at the local B&M on the way home from day job and he had these two Illusione Maduro's (88 & MK Ultra) sitting with his regular Illusione stock.

I asked and he said he brought them back from IPCPR, had a box of each but sold out except for these two sticks:










And these came in from NHC today and are sitting in my freezer right now:


----------



## crburchett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got these in today.


----------



## quo155

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



dav0 said:


> Stopped in at the local B&M on the way home from day job and he had these two Illusione Maduro's (88 & MK Ultra) sitting with his regular Illusione stock.
> 
> I asked and he said he brought them back from IPCPR, had a box of each but sold out except for these two sticks:


Awesome! :clap2:


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> Just in from CBID.


How are these? looking at getting anther brand and those caught my eye. However, I don't want to pull the trigger on 50 sticks if they aren't worth it. Has anybody seen these in a 5 or 10 pack?


----------



## Mr_mich

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

All these great cigars you guys are getting in are making my fingers start twitching out cbid, and my credit card is afraid!


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Dizzy said:


> How are these? looking at getting anther brand and those caught my eye. However, I don't want to pull the trigger on 50 sticks if they aren't worth it. Has anybody seen these in a 5 or 10 pack?


I haven't tried them yet, you can get 5 packs on CBID for $7-10 + shipping.


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> I haven't tried them yet, you can get 5 packs on CBID for $7-10 + shipping.


Cool. Thanks for the info. I'll have to keep on eye on the devil's site until they appear again. THIS COULD BE DANGEROUS! HAHA


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 sticks of LFD Air Bender Maestro

:madgrin:


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> Just in from CBID.


Do NOT touch these for around six months and you will be amazed at how good they are with some rest.


----------



## TexAzTim

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I didn't make it to the B&M this weekend so I had to make it up online.
10ct Perdomo Sampler
10ct Oliva Serie G Belicoso
20ct Gran Habano Vintage 2002


----------



## Scottye83

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



nealw6971 said:


> Ave Maria Reconquista's


PLEASE post a review of these when you light one up. I LOVE the regular Ave Maria's and am thinking of picking these up for my graduation.


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Scottye83 said:


> PLEASE post a review of these when you light one up. I LOVE the regular Ave Maria's and am thinking of picking these up for my graduation.


Scotty, you can rest assured that I will review these. No doubt.  Just keep an eye on the review threads here at Puff.


----------



## JGM1129

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My last purchase at my local Tobacconist were 2 Excalibur Dark Knight Toro's.

My last bulk purchase was a nice chunky 6x60 sampler from CI last week:

4 - Diesel Stout (6.0 x 60)
4 - Nica Libre Gordo (6.0 x 60)
4 - La Estrella Cubana Double Toro (6.0 x 60)
4 - La Perla Habana Black Pearl Super Toro (6.0 x 60)
4 - 5 Vegas Series 'A' Armageddon (6.0 x 60)

View attachment 56734


----------



## nanilla

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Had a decent day on CBid.

God of Fire 2007 Carlito Churchill (4) 
Montecristo Media Noche No. 2 Torpedo (10) 
Leon Jimenes Maduro Series Robusto (5) 
Padilla Series '68 Golden Bear (10) 
Padilla signature 1932 lancero (25) 
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic (5) 
My Father no. 1 (5)

In my defense I am moving this week and have been depleting the stash for some time.


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Lots and lots of the new Tatuajes:thumb:


----------



## usrower321

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

ugh...impulse buy on a 5er of my father le bijou petite robustos :doh:

Did that name your price on the monster I said I'd never do.


----------



## User Name

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Lancero Limited


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



User Name said:


> Lancero Limited


Nice :thumb:


----------



## Partially Deaf

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3x God of Fire
5x Man O' War Ruination

stupid monster site got me... I had to log out from the site to prevent further buying.


----------



## dragonhead08

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 sticks of Liga Privada T52 Toro

Still have 10 sticks of La Aroma de Cuba Churchills coming from the devil site


----------



## Coffee-Cup

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> Just in from CBID.
> 
> Josh! Very nice cigar purchase. I have been debating on picking up some of the "fresh rolled Perdomo" and I would like to know your thoughts on this stick.:ranger:


----------



## avitti

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of ERDM-CS and Trini T's


----------



## baddddmonkey

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Happy early birthday to me!

A box of My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robustos, signed by both Jaime and Pepin.

Box also came with some free cigars, 3 pack sampler of My Father Special S and 2 Tabacos Baez Series H. Haven't heard much info on the Special S and never tried the TB Series H.


----------



## quo155

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



baddddmonkey said:


> Happy early birthday to me!
> 
> A box of My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robustos, signed by both Jaime and Pepin.


That deserves a "Damn!" :jaw:

That is one nice "Birthday present"...congrats bro.!


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Gorgeous.


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Latest and greatest:

-1 box Nica Libre Potencia Torpedo
-1 Box Cain Daytona #4? 5x43
-20 Oliva MBIII
-10 Caibaiguan Guapos Maduro Corona
-2 Viaje Platino Reserva
-2 Viaje Summerfest 2011
-3 Satori Nirvana


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## sckfck

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



fivespdcat said:


> Latest and greatest:
> 
> -1 box Nica Libre Potencia Torpedo
> -1 Box Cain Daytona #4? 5x43
> -20 Oliva MBIII
> -10 Caibaiguan Guapos Maduro Corona
> -2 Viaje Platino Reserva
> -2 Viaje Summerfest 2011
> -3 Satori Nirvana


Nice pick ups!

I think those are Oro reserva's


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Could be, I forgot which one's I grabbed!


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Not sure why the rest of the pics didn't show but let's try it again...


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


>


Don't know what those are or where you got them. I can only assume they are awesome means they come in their own box.


----------



## User Name

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Dizzy said:


> Don't know ...where you got them.


He had to kill three men for those coffins.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


>


Nice find. I'm envious.

If you do a review on those I would read it for sure.


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



User Name said:


> He had to kill three men for those coffins.


Haha


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



User Name said:


> He had to kill three men for those coffins.


LOL. Just had to sell 3 giraffes.



CALIFORNIA KID said:


> If you do a review on those I would read it for sure.


Oh, I will definitely be reviewing one soon hopefully.


----------



## Zogg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

i have my first boxes coming in tomorrow as well as a few things from a cigarmonster snag i got the other day! at the same time! SO EXCITED


----------



## Space Ace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Fiver of EP Carillo, and a downright sexy looking 10 pack of Torano 50 years robustos.


----------



## Shibby

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Top-Shelf Glass Top Humi Sampler - Cigars International That right there is what i got. My first purchase ever so im excited. Ordered it almost 2 weeks ago, first time UPS messed it up but then CI resent another one, hopefully arriving here on friday!


----------



## jp13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Don Lino Africa Kuros box (50)
Man O' War Ruination Robusto #2 box (20)

Nice packing on both, the DL box will most likely end up on my desk at some point.


----------



## keithfjr

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Tatuaje Havana Nobles
10 Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generosos
5 Liga Privada #9 Belicosos


----------



## Rackir

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Shibby said:


> Top-Shelf Glass Top Humi Sampler - Cigars International That right there is what i got. My first purchase ever so im excited. Ordered it almost 2 weeks ago, first time UPS messed it up but then CI resent another one, hopefully arriving here on friday!


I was eyeballing that a few days ago, looks like a great deal.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rackir said:


> I was eyeballing that a few days ago, looks like a great deal.


It is $135?!?! Holy cow is that crazy....a 50 ct humi and those 10 stick shouldn't be anywhere near that price.


----------



## Shibby

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> It is $135?!?! Holy cow is that crazy....a 50 ct humi and those 10 stick shouldn't be anywhere near that price.


With the coupon code its actually only $35 shipped.


----------



## Zogg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


> It is $135?!?! Holy cow is that crazy....a 50 ct humi and those 10 stick shouldn't be anywhere near that price.


thats cause he linked the deal which isnt there anymore, he got it for like $35 i think he told me in a PM

edit: durp he answered himself.


----------



## Zogg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Famous, Cigar.com, and CI all sent me stuff today!!

They all must love me :3

From Cigar.com:
Cu-Avana Pvnisher, daily deal = $70









Famous' Famous Monster sent me these 5 packs (not the padillas, the other 3)...
RP Vudu, AB Maxx, Torano's









and from CI, i got a mazo of GH2002's, a box of Obsidian Gordos (4x60) im splitting with ammosmoke, and a $25 box of Felipe Gregorio's in a super tiny fat 3.5x58 i couldn't pass up. I liked the felipe II i had, so if anything.. they're fun little smokes for $1 a pop, and they pushed me over the $$ limit to get the 5 free Padilla Salomon's so worth it anyway. (pictured above)


























all of it:









free shipping from all 3 too 

sadly it's not smoking time.. its freezer time!

smokey comes later! Nyeh!


----------



## Shibby

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice lookin buy there Zogg!


----------



## crburchett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Great looking haul Zogg!!


----------



## JPinDC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



User Name said:


> Lancero Limited


won a fiver of the non-limited last night, hoping to try some ROTT since there is a box of the same going right now on cbid.


----------



## Rackir

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

damn Zogg, now that there is a sure sign of a good day!


----------



## S.G Lawn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got got these in

Maxx natural 5x58, 5pk
Vudu robusto, 5pk
Dual flame lighter


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A 5er of Man O' War Virtue and a Single Man O' War Ruination on their way.


----------



## Athion

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My first ever OpusX purchase


----------



## Zogg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

thanks guys haha.. after splitting 10 of the obsidian and 5 GH2002's with ammo, the lot cost me $190 with free shipping from all sides.. (easily my most expensive cigar order)

but that's 83 cigars after i send the 15 to ammo!

so thats less than $2.30 a cigar.

damn good snag if i do say so myself, i just happened to catch a deal on something from my wish list on every site in the same exact time frame haha


----------



## max gas

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just scored the following today:

3 - Illusione MJ12
2 - Krystoff Maduro
1 - Satori
1 - TNT

All new sticks to me. can't wait to rest them for a little while and then light them up!


----------



## livedavid

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought a box of Por Larranaga Robustos de Larranaga (RE Asia Pacific):woohoo:

Now the waitout:
*
*


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got my first shipment of new Tats today plus a tag along lighter and cutter from NHC


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Camacho Liberty 2011s came in today


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

very nice Andrew, reviews when you smoke one!


----------



## jp13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oliva Serie V - Lancero (7" x 38 )x 2
Taboo Exotic Maduro - Dbl. Toro (6" x 60 ) x 5
Taboo Habano Sun Grown - Torpedo (6" x 56 ) x 5
Gurkha Titan - Toro (6.25" x 50 ) x 10
Padilla Signature 1932 - Robusto (5" x 50 ) x 10


----------



## skore129

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

UPS just left!


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

These came via UPS today.


----------



## gator_79

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got an email from my wife, 2 boxes arrived safe and sound. AF Hemmingway Signatures, and Kristoff Maduro torp's. Woohooo!


----------



## Kypt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Local shop had a Brickhouse event. 8 free with a box purchase. Freebies were the new size. They gave me a nice hat also.


----------



## Rackir

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Kypt said:


> Local shop had a Brickhouse event. 8 free with a box purchase. Freebies were the new size. They gave me a nice hat also.


nice! I'm hearing good things about the Brickhouse, how would you describe them?


----------



## quo155

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Kypt said:


> Local shop had a Brickhouse event. 8 free with a box purchase. Freebies were the new size. They gave me a nice hat also.


Awesome deal!!! Those are some great sticks! :biggrin1:


----------



## Kypt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rackir said:


> nice! I'm hearing good things about the Brickhouse, how would you describe them?


It's a real nice medium strength cigar. I picked up a couple to try and wasn't really expecting much, but they definitely live up to the reputation. For the price, they really are a no brainer.


----------



## buckwylde

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Only bought one tat capa especial from a b n m in Denver area. Excellent. Glad I got a half box on the way!


----------



## astripp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A Fonseca CCX Corona Gorda (new IPCPR release) and a five pack of Quesada Espana Reserva Short Robustos from Gloucester Street Cigar. I'm glad they were able to reopen.


----------



## jp13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

4 each of:

Warlock - Belicoso (6" x 54 )
Camacho Corojo - Churchill (7" x 48 )
Camacho Room 101-702 - Toro Grande (6" x 56 )
Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 - Toro (6.5" x 52 )


----------



## sdlaird

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

MMMMMMM. Yummy. Tat black label petit lanceros.










Couldnt help it. Opened up the box.










:drinking:


----------



## Space Ace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow, those look like they'll do!


----------



## Space Ace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Grabbed a My Father sampler that had three MF No 3s and three Le Bijou Toros for under $50. Seemed like a good deal, but what do I know?


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

14 Satori Zen
Full box/bundle? Satori Karma
10 Tattoo


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Space Ace said:


> Grabbed a My Father sampler that had three MF No 3s and three Le Bijou Toros for under $50. Seemed like a good deal, but what do I know?


Under $50 is a decent price. If you watch CBID, they sometimes go on Freefall... I got one for $37. Should bought multiples, in retrospect. Then again, I haven't _smoked _one yet... once they're done resting!!! :smoke:


----------



## Space Ace

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Under $50 is a decent price. If you watch CBID, they sometimes go on Freefall... I got one for $37. Should bought multiples, in retrospect. Then again, I haven't _smoked _one yet... once they're done resting!!! :smoke:


Nice. This was $45 shipped from MMAO on CI. I hadn't seen any samplers that had the regular and LB line, so I had to bite.


----------



## k-morelli

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Padron Anniversary 1964 Exclusivo


----------



## kas

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Kypt said:


> It's a real nice medium strength cigar. I picked up a couple to try and wasn't really expecting much, but they definitely live up to the reputation. For the price, they really are a no brainer.


I concur with this. I've had all of the sizes and prefer the corona larga.


----------



## Athion

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today was probably my best Cigar day ever... and trust me, I was really needing a good day.

Buddy of mine is a cigar rep for Crown Jewel Cigars and I rode with him to several B&Ms today... all were new to me (which is always nice  ) ... the second was The Smoke Ring in Webster, TX. This place has a medium sized Humidor, but DAMN is it loaded with some nice stuff. All the New Tats, loads of Viaje, more Liga Privadas than Ive ever seen in one place... a bunch of Opus.. I could go on and on 

Here's what I bought (I was already about $20 over budget for the month or Id have gotten more LOL  )

After we left there we went to El Cubano in League City. Its a tiny place but they roll everything in house. I picked up a few of thier house blends, and Im extremely happy with them. Reasonably priced ($4-6 for everyting in the shop), super tasty and great quality!


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hit up the B&M at lunch and grabbed:

Oliva Special G
Oliva Serie V - Double Robusto & Lancero
A Fuente Grand Reserve Maduro Petit Corona

the Monster: Perdomo Champagne 10th Maduro Robusto 5 pack


----------



## TexAzTim

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I hit my regular shop tonight to get a couple of sticks and got a little carried away. They had some things I never see there and have wanted to try so...








That is what I made it home with. I also got an Ashton VSG Tres Mystique that I smoked on my way home. Its been a good night.


----------



## quo155

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Athion said:


> Today was probably my best Cigar day ever... and trust me, I was really needing a good day.
> 
> Buddy of mine is a cigar rep for Crown Jewel Cigars and I rode with him to several B&Ms today... all were new to me (which is always nice  ) ... the second was The Smoke Ring in Webster, TX. This place has a medium sized Humidor, but DAMN is it loaded with some nice stuff. All the New Tats, loads of Viaje, more Liga Privadas than Ive ever seen in one place... a bunch of Opus.. I could go on and on
> 
> Here's what I bought (I was already about $20 over budget for the month or Id have gotten more LOL  )
> 
> After we left there we went to El Cubano in League City. Its a tiny place but they roll everything in house. I picked up a few of thier house blends, and Im extremely happy with them. Reasonably priced ($4-6 for everyting in the shop), super tasty and great quality!


Awesome selection. I need to try and make it out there and check the B&M's out...some day! :smoke:

Glad you had a good day!


----------



## 24571

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Checked out a new B&M today since I find myself on that side of town. Picked up a Brick House robusto, CAO La Traviata, and a Padron 2000. All I can say is, damn that Brick House has a barnyard smell to it


----------



## bcannon87

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Athion said:


> Today was probably my best Cigar day ever... and trust me, I was really needing a good day.
> 
> Buddy of mine is a cigar rep for Crown Jewel Cigars and I rode with him to several B&Ms today... all were new to me (which is always nice  ) ... the second was The Smoke Ring in Webster, TX. This place has a medium sized Humidor, but DAMN is it loaded with some nice stuff. All the New Tats, loads of Viaje, more Liga Privadas than Ive ever seen in one place... a bunch of Opus.. I could go on and on
> 
> Here's what I bought (I was already about $20 over budget for the month or Id have gotten more LOL  )
> 
> After we left there we went to El Cubano in League City. Its a tiny place but they roll everything in house. I picked up a few of thier house blends, and Im extremely happy with them. Reasonably priced ($4-6 for everyting in the shop), super tasty and great quality!


Nice Pick ups!! Those C-4's Look awesome!!


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



wahoofever said:


> Perdomo Champagne 10th Maduro Robusto 5 pack


With some rest, those are some of my favorites! Haven't had one in a long time, but I have a 5-er resting!


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



TexAzTim said:


> I hit my regular shop tonight to get a couple of sticks and got a little carried away. They had some things I never see there and have wanted to try so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I made it home with. I also got an Ashton VSG Tres Mystique that I smoked on my way home. Its been a good night.


Looks tasty. Wish my 1 B&M in this small town had that kind of selection...


----------



## AmCo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



TexAzTim said:


> I hit my regular shop tonight to get a couple of sticks and got a little carried away. They had some things I never see there and have wanted to try so...
> 
> That is what I made it home with. I also got an Ashton VSG Tres Mystique that I smoked on my way home. Its been a good night.


I picked up the Alec Bradley Tempus and the AF too yesterday! :hail:


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just popped into a B&M I usually avoid do to poor selection, and they had the Quesada Espanas. Left with 2 coronas and a robusto. If they're as good as people say I'll be back for a box next week.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

:target:I'm gonna buy something soon, I think! :target:

No, lets see, I bought 4 El Truinfador OR lanceros.


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Max_Power said:


> I just popped into a B&M I usually avoid do to poor selection, and they had the Quesada Espanas. Left with 2 coronas and a robusto. If they're as good as people say I'll be back for a box next week.


Hey, let me know if you go Chris, think our pallets run along the same lines! :angel:


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Pick up a few sticks n brews today.


----------



## smirak

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a pretty good shipment in today. Not sure how long these have been in transit, but they all hit the same time...I was pretty stoked. Been waiting about 2 weeks for all this stuff...

All my haul

2 new digital hygro's

5 drymistat and 1 Boveda One Step Calibration

1 Box Oliva Serie 'G' Cameroon Churchill's

20 Indian Tabac Super Fuente Corona Grande

1 8pk Cu-Avana Sampler...4 Natural Robusto and 4 Maduro Robusto

20 Puros Indios Viejo Corona

All in all, a good day for me...
Kevin


----------



## crburchett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Juicestain said:


> Pick up a few sticks n brews today.


Nice grab.


----------



## crburchett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smirak said:


> Got a pretty good shipment in today. Not sure how long these have been in transit, but they all hit the same time...I was pretty stoked. Been waiting about 2 weeks for all this stuff...
> 
> All my haul
> 2 new digital hygro's
> 5 drymistat and 1 Boveda One Step Calibration
> 1 Box Oliva Serie 'G' Cameroon Churchill's
> 20 Indian Tabac Super Fuente Corona Grande
> 1 8pk Cu-Avana Sampler...4 Natural Robusto and 4 Maduro Robusto
> 20 Puros Indios Viejo Corona
> 
> All in all, a good day for me...
> Kevin


Nice haul smirak!


----------



## quo155

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice posts & grabs this week Justin & Kevin!


----------



## cleanerPA

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went to the Cigars International store over the weekend- picked up a Perdomo Patriarch Maduro lonsdale, Diesel Unholy Cocktail and 5 Vegas Gold Churchill.


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went to Old Virginia Tobacco Company during lunch break to "look around" and kill some time and ended up leaving with the following








1 Camacho Liberty 2010 (my first time getting this cigar)
6 Fuente Opus X Fuente Fuente


----------



## crburchett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



raycarlo said:


> Went to Old Virginia Tobacco Company during lunch break to "look around" and kill some time and ended up leaving with the following
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Camacho Liberto 2010 (my first time getting this cigar)
> 6 Fuente Opus X Fuente Fuente


Very nice!


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



raycarlo said:


> Went to Old Virginia Tobacco Company during lunch break to "look around" and kill some time and ended up leaving with the following
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Camacho Liberto 2010 (my first time getting this cigar)
> 6 Fuente Opus X Fuente Fuente


Dang, Ray. You don't play!


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yeah I think I have a problem, my GF may soon schedule an intervention for me. If she discovers these, I could always just blame it on a cigar bomb from a fellow BOTL 


Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Dang, Ray. You don't play!


----------



## quo155

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



raycarlo said:


> Yeah I think I have a problem, my GF may soon schedule an intervention for me. If she discovers these, I could always just blame it on a cigar bomb from a fellow BOTL


That looks like an expensive lunch! oke:


----------



## i2rule

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I recently bought a 5 pack of OBSIDIAN. Haven't smoke them yet but I can wait. It smells very good. Even the lable looks good.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I decided to hit up my B&M today (since I spent my Fausto money on SHIPPING) and hit 5 Short Stories....not bad whan you can get 5 of those for $17.50!


----------



## Bad Andy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Last week went into my local B&M and bought a single WOAM (Work of Art - Maduro). I have always enjoyed the regular WOA, but had never tried it with the maduro wrapper. Needless to say, a great smoke made better. I walked out of the store with a box of them.

-Andy


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Short Story Maduro


----------



## loki993

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Athion said:


> Today was probably my best Cigar day ever... and trust me, I was really needing a good day.
> 
> Buddy of mine is a cigar rep for Crown Jewel Cigars and I rode with him to several B&Ms today... all were new to me (which is always nice  ) ... the second was The Smoke Ring in Webster, TX. This place has a medium sized Humidor, but DAMN is it loaded with some nice stuff. All the New Tats, loads of Viaje, more Liga Privadas than Ive ever seen in one place... a bunch of Opus.. I could go on and on
> 
> Here's what I bought (I was already about $20 over budget for the month or Id have gotten more LOL  )
> 
> After we left there we went to El Cubano in League City. Its a tiny place but they roll everything in house. I picked up a few of thier house blends, and Im extremely happy with them. Reasonably priced ($4-6 for everyting in the shop), super tasty and great quality!


Dont know if youve had any before, but if theyre anything like the TNTs those C4s will be a real treat. My place was out of the C4s by the time I managed to get there, so I had to "settle" for the TNTs lol. Doesnt make a difference though


----------



## gasdocok

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

well.. a quick trip to the B&M on my way home yielded me these.










oh yeah, and these 









can go back and get two more tomorrow... :rockon:


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn nice sticks. Have to say that I wish the B&M in this town would start getting some of the higher end stuff.


----------



## crburchett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked this up a few days ago:










It is a Robusto Major. I am going to try to save for my next birthday...I say try because that isn't until next July... :faint:


----------



## Mr_mich

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



thebayratt said:


> Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Short Story Maduro


Nice pick up, I hope these go in to regular production since there is no way any of my Local B&M will ever get these in stock.


----------



## Mr_mich

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Splurged a little on Cbid, but since it's my last purchase for a few months i thought i would restock some of my fav's

5 - 5 vegas gold
5 - Don Lino Africa Duma
5 - Padron Maduro Londres


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just grabbed a 5 pack of the J Fuego 777 Toros. Been wanting to try them so I hope I like 'em.

Just realized that I also grabbed a 5iver of the Perdomo 10th anny Maduro's on friday from the Monster as well.


----------



## crburchett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



wahoofever said:


> I just grabbed a 5 pack of the J Fuego 777 Toros. Been wanting to try them so I hope I like 'em.
> 
> Just realized that I also grabbed a 5iver of the Perdomo 10th anny Maduro's on friday from the Monster as well.


Have you tried the 777? I had a 777 Zero a few days ago and thought it was pretty decent.


----------



## crburchett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Mr_mich said:


> Splurged a little on Cbid, but since it's my last purchase for a few months i thought i would restock some of my fav's
> 
> 5 - 5 vegas gold
> 5 - Don Lino Africa Duma
> 5 - Padron Maduro Londres


Nice grab! I like the 5 Vegas Gold sticks.


----------



## astripp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I buy londres by the box, they are that good.


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



crburchett said:


> Have you tried the 777? I had a 777 Zero a few days ago and thought it was pretty decent.


No, but I have been wanting to. It was a good price, but you bring up a good point. I really need to make up a MAW or PIF list and work out a deal for some singles of things I want to try.

IT's too damn easy to keep hitting buy and then end up with duds. The $20 threshold is pretty cheap but not if you 'miss' on a bunch of them!


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



wahoofever said:


> I just grabbed a 5 pack of the J Fuego 777 Toros. Been wanting to try them so I hope I like 'em.
> 
> Just realized that I also grabbed a 5iver of the Perdomo 10th anny Maduro's on friday from the Monster as well.


"Just realized..."

Haha. That'll happen!!!


----------



## crburchett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



wahoofever said:


> No, but I have been wanting to. It was a good price, but you bring up a good point. I really need to make up a MAW or PIF list and work out a deal for some singles of things I want to try.
> 
> IT's too damn easy to keep hitting buy and then end up with duds. The $20 threshold is pretty cheap but not if you 'miss' on a bunch of them!


I agree, $20 isn't bad for a 5er, unless you buy 2 or 3 and end up not liking the sticks. Then you are stuck.


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> "Just realized..."
> 
> Haha. That'll happen!!!


Yeah, well, I got my CBID shipment yesterday along with a few sticks from a friend on another site and today those 10th Anny Perdomo Maduro's are delivered and I'm going to a local after the chiro this afternoon, then I'll get these 777's delivered on Friday and last Friday I was at the other local.

Today is only Tuesday and I'm planning on coming home from buying some sticks to pick up more sticks off my porch.

But really, I'm keeping it all under control. Really. I mean 5 sticks here and there, that's no problem right? But that bundle I got yesterday, my first bundle, ohh they look so nice in the cello with the official stamp of Nicaragua. I need more of those stamps, wallpaper for the man cave.

:banghead: *I'm still going to the B&M today* :banghead:


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Out on my lunch break again, came back with these, not nearly as bad as yesterday.


----------



## crburchett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



raycarlo said:


> Out on my lunch break again, came back with these, not nearly as bad as yesterday.


Very nice!

You are going to have to stop going out at lunch or the madness will never end... :twisted:


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ray: those look tasty. Which LP's are those?

It's good to see a 3 stick haul. Because that's still a haul!


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I know, the semi good thing is I'm not actually going out and eating anything so no spending money on food I'm sure there's a way to twist this so that I'm sorta saving money? Puff math at it's finest.



crburchett said:


> Very nice!
> 
> You are going to have to stop going out at lunch or the madness will never end... :twisted:


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

They are LP T52 Belicosos, have never had them but haven't seen a bad review yet. Also my first time getting the Oliva Series V, looking forward to trying both.


wahoofever said:


> Ray: those look tasty. Which LP's are those?
> 
> It's good to see a 3 stick haul. Because that's still a haul!


----------



## JPinDC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



raycarlo said:


> They are LP T52 Belicosos, have never had them but haven't seen a bad review yet. Also my first time getting the Oliva Series V, looking forward to trying both.


Wha?? OVT has Ligas? How are the prices? Serie V's are excellent, my favorite is the lancero which OVT doesn't carry.


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Actually, today I went to Cigar Connection in ballston (Arlington) their prices are more inflated than OVT but they have more or a selection, the LPs were around $13 and the V was 7. Tomorrow I may take a trip to Old Town Alexandria to check out John Crouch Tobacconist, hopefully I'll actually go there to just look and kill time.


JPinDC said:


> Wha?? OVT has Ligas? How are the prices? Serie V's are excellent, my favorite is the lancero which OVT doesn't carry.


----------



## ameyers41

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of LP Dirty Rats and Padron 2000 Maddys on their way!

The hard part is going to be waiting... Shipping, freezing, resting, then aging. It's agonizing!


----------



## jimmyb

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I recently got hooked on Oliva cigars. Started with A Connecticut reserve Robusto. Loved it. Then tried the serie G. Tried a figurado and then a Churchill. I don't taste anything in the G serie. A real disappointment. I think it must be me because I read so many positive reviews about this line. Is it me or do they just have no flavor


----------



## Austin_Smoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went a little crazy with the Fuente figurados!

5- Short Story Maduros
2- Short Story
5- Work of Art Maduros
1- Work of Art

Not pictured..... 5- Flor Fina 858 Natural Sun Grown. DELICIOUS cigar!


----------



## k-morelli

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> Went a little crazy with the Fuente figurados!
> 
> 5- Short Story Maduros
> 2- Short Story
> 5- Work of Art Maduros
> 1- Work of Art
> 
> Not pictured..... 5- Flor Fina 858 Natural Sun Grown. DELICIOUS cigar!


nice pickup.. I had a short story on vacation last week while sitting on the dock fishing


----------



## gasdocok

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

got another two short story maduros today. back tomorrow for two more.

This is starting to feel like a methadone clinic.


----------



## Tman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jimmyb said:


> I recently got hooked on Oliva cigars. Started with A Connecticut reserve Robusto. Loved it. Then tried the serie G. Tried a figurado and then a Churchill. I don't taste anything in the G serie. A real disappointment. I think it must be me because I read so many positive reviews about this line. Is it me or do they just have no flavor


What do you usually smoke? I find the Oliva G Cameroon improves well with some time. Let it rest in your humidor and revisit after 6 months+ and maybe your opinion on them might change.

They turned out to be a great smoke for me.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well the todays attempt to restock my amo went well. I won 11 out of 20 auctions on the Devil Site:

Cain Habano Robusto
Illusione Epernay '09 Le Ferme
Illusione Mj12
Room 101 by Camacho '213'
Padilla Signature 1932 Toro
Graycliff Crystal Edicion Limitada Pirate
Padilla 1948 Corona Gorda
Alec Bradley Harvest Selection '97 Corona
Torano Exodus 50 Years
Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro
My Father No. 3


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Glad to know someone has done well with the auction site. I think I'm finally throwing in the towel with bidding on cigars, and stick to just purchasing them. :nono:


----------



## Goose86

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Drew Estates "EGG" - I haven't tried it yet...mostly because I dont have at least 2 hours to sit down and smoke it!


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



gasdocok said:


> got another two short story maduros today. back tomorrow for two more.
> 
> This is starting to feel like a methadone clinic.


I Begining to hate one of my B&m's I frequent for this.. It's only on opus, anjos... And they said the SSM stick will be the same way.. Of course if they know you well or are a regular they will let you purchase whatever..:???:
Crazy thing is that if you look inside a closet in the humidor where the stash of these are, they have 24+ boxes each of both opus and anejos...


----------



## JGM1129

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 - La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Magnifico from my local tobacconist.


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



RedDragon888 said:


> Glad to know someone has done well with the auction site. I think I'm finally throwing in the towel with bidding on cigars, and stick to just purchasing them. :nono:


I have only been at this a short while but this is pretty much the direction I'm heading in.

That being said, I just recently did get lucky on a few selections on the Devil site that I got for a good amount below MSRP. I'm constantly checking CI when I"m on CBID to make sure I do not over bid. Just very few deals to be had, especially when it's always those 1 lot auctions.

I love it when the Free Fall auctions stop higher than CI prices. Classic.


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

illusione 88 Maduro
Opus X Fuente Fuente


----------



## crburchett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Austin_Smoker said:


> Went a little crazy with the Fuente figurados!
> 
> 5- Short Story Maduros
> 2- Short Story
> 5- Work of Art Maduros
> 1- Work of Art
> 
> Not pictured..... 5- Flor Fina 858 Natural Sun Grown. DELICIOUS cigar!


Nice pick-up!


----------



## bcannon87

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3-Short Stories
4-Best Sellers


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



wahoofever said:


> I have only been at this a short while but this is pretty much the direction I'm heading in.
> 
> That being said, I just recently did get lucky on a few selections on the Devil site that I got for a good amount below MSRP. I'm constantly checking CI when I"m on CBID to make sure I do not over bid. Just very few deals to be had, especially when it's always those 1 lot auctions.
> 
> I love it when the Free Fall auctions stop higher than CI prices. Classic.


I hear ya, I just ended my relationship with JR C's...their auction prices went up drastically and I hate their new site, CigarA******eer still has some decent prices but many of the guys on that site overbid like the ones on the devil site, it's as if they have a gambling problem. Who wants to pay well over the msrp.....not me. :smoke:


----------



## jimmyb

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Tman said:


> What do you usually smoke? I find the Oliva G Cameroon improves well with some time. Let it rest in your humidor and revisit after 6 months+ and maybe your opinion on them might change.
> 
> They turned out to be a great smoke for me.


I like to smoke the Oliva Conn wrapper reserve


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



RedDragon888 said:


> I hear ya, I just ended my relationship with JR C's...their auction prices went up drastically and I hate their new site, CigarA******eer still has some decent prices but many of the guys on that site overbid like the ones on the devil site, it's as if they have a gambling problem. Who wants to pay well over the msrp.....not me. :smoke:


Yep, thats why I just set the price and if I get it, great, if not, oh well and on to the next thing. Freefall is my favorite though cuz it cuts out the BS. My average so far with these is $4.5/stick. I'll take it. :lever:


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

And the damage from today's lunch break outting








9 AF short story maduros
I'm very excited about these, have been seeing the forum members post about this and drooling every time, tried to get some when Smokeinn had them but I was too late. Just my luck there was about 1/2 a box left at the B&M I went to today, took all my restraint not to buy all that they had left.


----------



## crburchett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



raycarlo said:


> And the damage from today's lunch break outting
> 9 AF short story maduros
> I'm very excited about these, have been seeing the forum members post about this and drooling every time, tried to get some when Smokeinn had them but I was too late. Just my luck there was about 1/2 a box left at the B&M I went to today, took all my restraint not to buy all that they had left.


My oh my...will the madness ever end??? :shocked: :mischief:


----------



## simplechords

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



raycarlo said:


> And the damage from today's lunch break outting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 AF short story maduros
> I'm very excited about these, have been seeing the forum members post about this and drooling every time, tried to get some when Smokeinn had them but I was too late. Just my luck there was about 1/2 a box left at the B&M I went to today, took all my restraint not to buy all that they had left.


Wow, great score Ray!!! Those too look very tasty indeed. If they still have more, let me know!


----------



## Mutombo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

La Casita Criolla coronas!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



raycarlo said:


> And the damage from today's lunch break outting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 AF short story maduros
> I'm very excited about these, have been seeing the forum members post about this and drooling every time, tried to get some when Smokeinn had them but I was too late. Just my luck there was about 1/2 a box left at the B&M I went to today, took all my restraint not to buy all that they had left.


I've only recently seen pictures of these sticks. Make suer to enjoy one for me.


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



simplechords said:


>


No RM's? Sheesh, I'm disappointed.


----------



## simplechords

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



nealw6971 said:


> No RM's? Sheesh, I'm disappointed.


I still have 14 left from my last bundle


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



simplechords said:


> I still have 14 left from my last bundle


You seriously can't expect to survive the month on only 14???


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Opus #2
Liberty 2011
7 more Short Story Maduros


----------



## ocolon53

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box - La Aurora 107 corona


----------



## quo155

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



KcJason1 said:


> Opus #2
> Liberty 2011
> 7 more Short Story Maduros


That list of purchases S-U-C-K!!! That's bad man...I sure hope you didn't pay too much for that crap??? It's OK...because I am here...send 'em my way...and you will never fear! ound:

Just kidding...nice...very nice!


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ocolon53 said:


> Box - La Aurora 107 corona


Sweet purchase you have there! La Aurora 107 is a great cigar! Enjoy!:smoke:


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ameyers41 said:


> Box of LP Dirty Rats and Padron 2000 Maddys on their way!
> 
> The hard part is going to be waiting... Shipping, freezing, resting, then aging. It's agonizing!


The waiting is the worst. I hate getting new stuff in and having to let it sit for weeks...


----------



## Charlie G.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My latest for a while was a bundle of the Viaje WLP 50/50 Red. That will put the brakes on buys for a while. Then again we all now how that works.
I will let you know after I smoke a few Late Harvest's.


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sorry Derek, just called them and they were sold out.


Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Wow, great score Ray!!! Those too look very tasty indeed. If they still have more, let me know!


----------



## Dusty2119

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Tat Black Petite Lancero, 4 Tat Fausto, and a new stinky with a stand.


----------



## jp13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went a little nuts....


----------



## jp13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

And some more...




























Sticks included in the prior post:

Padilla Signature 1932 - Robusto (5" x 50 )
Gurkha Titan - Toro (6.25" x 50 )
Carlos Toraño Casa Toraño - Robusto (4.75" x 52 )
Carlos Toraño Exodus Silver - Robusto (4.75" x 52 )
Carlos Toraño Virtuoso Encore - Robusto (4.75" x 52 )
Carlos Toraño Exodus 1959 Gold - Robusto (5" x 52 )
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 - Robusto (5" x 50 )
La Herencia Cubana - Robusto (5" x 50 )
Padilla Miami - Robusto (5" x 50 )
Carlos Toraño 1916 Cameroon - Robusto (5.5" x 52 )
Joya de Nicaragua Fuerte - Robusto Grande (5.5" x 52 )
Joya de Nicaragua Fuerte - Robusto Grande (5.5" x 52 )
5 Vegas Gold Maduro - Toro (6" x 50 )
Gurkha Centurian - Perfecto (6" x 60 )
La Cuna Bin No. 85 Habano - Toro (6" x 50 )
La Vieja Habana Corojo Bombero - Toro (6" x 52 )
RP Vintage Seconds 1992 - Torpedo (6.1" x 52 )
Gurkha Titan - Toro (6.25" x 56 )
Augusto Reyes Grand Cru - Belicoso (6.5" x 54 )
Gurkha Beast - Toro (6.5" x 56 )
Gurkha Micro-Batch Liga TPB-1 - Lancero (6.5" x 44 )
Oliveros King Havano Oscuro Knight - Torpedo (6.5" x 54 )
Victor Sinclair 10th Aniversario Dagger - Toro (6.5" x 52 )
Gurkha Black Dragon Imperial Presidente - Churchill (7" x 52 )
Gurkha Crest - Churchill (7" x 52 )
Oliveros XL Bold Presidente - Churchill (7" x 48 )
Felipe Gregorio Felipe II Reserva - Salomon (7.1" x 58 )
Gurkha Grand Age - Double Corona (7.5" x 54 )
Tierra del Sol by Perdomo - Maduro - Double Corona (7.5" x 50 )
Warlock - Belicoso (6" x 54 )
Camacho Corojo - Churchill (7" x 48 )
Camacho Room 101, 702 - Toro Grande (6" x 56 )
Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 - Toro (6.5" x 52 )


----------



## Zogg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



nealw6971 said:


> You seriously can't expect to survive the month on only 14???


psh he mean 14 bundles


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Some really nice hauls there today!


----------



## jcastellot

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up some La Flor Dominicana Air Benders, along with some Perdomo ESV '91 seconds.


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jcastellot said:


> Just picked up some La Flor Dominicana Air Benders, along with some Perdomo ESV '91 seconds.


Never had those Perdomo ESV 91 seconds, but those LFD Air Benders are a favorite of mine....enjoyeace:


----------



## 4pistonjosh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A little nuts, I would say a lot nuts


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 ashtrays...yea you are heading down the slope FAST!


----------



## jp13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



4pistonjosh said:


> A little nuts, I would say a lot nuts


I blame puff... that's my story...

KL & coolers & devil sites... it's all so "easy"


----------



## Rackir

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jp13 said:


> And some more...
> 
> Sticks included in the prior post:
> 
> Padilla Signature 1932 - Robusto (5" x 50 )
> Gurkha Titan - Toro (6.25" x 50 )
> Carlos Toraño Casa Toraño - Robusto (4.75" x 52 )
> Carlos Toraño Exodus Silver - Robusto (4.75" x 52 )
> Carlos Toraño Virtuoso Encore - Robusto (4.75" x 52 )
> Carlos Toraño Exodus 1959 Gold - Robusto (5" x 52 )
> Gran Habano Vintage 2002 - Robusto (5" x 50 )
> La Herencia Cubana - Robusto (5" x 50 )
> Padilla Miami - Robusto (5" x 50 )
> Carlos Toraño 1916 Cameroon - Robusto (5.5" x 52 )
> Joya de Nicaragua Fuerte - Robusto Grande (5.5" x 52 )
> Joya de Nicaragua Fuerte - Robusto Grande (5.5" x 52 )
> 5 Vegas Gold Maduro - Toro (6" x 50 )
> Gurkha Centurian - Perfecto (6" x 60 )
> La Cuna Bin No. 85 Habano - Toro (6" x 50 )
> La Vieja Habana Corojo Bombero - Toro (6" x 52 )
> RP Vintage Seconds 1992 - Torpedo (6.1" x 52 )
> Gurkha Titan - Toro (6.25" x 56 )
> Augusto Reyes Grand Cru - Belicoso (6.5" x 54 )
> Gurkha Beast - Toro (6.5" x 56 )
> Gurkha Micro-Batch Liga TPB-1 - Lancero (6.5" x 44 )
> Oliveros King Havano Oscuro Knight - Torpedo (6.5" x 54 )
> Victor Sinclair 10th Aniversario Dagger - Toro (6.5" x 52 )
> Gurkha Black Dragon Imperial Presidente - Churchill (7" x 52 )
> Gurkha Crest - Churchill (7" x 52 )
> Oliveros XL Bold Presidente - Churchill (7" x 48 )
> Felipe Gregorio Felipe II Reserva - Salomon (7.1" x 58 )
> Gurkha Grand Age - Double Corona (7.5" x 54 )
> Tierra del Sol by Perdomo - Maduro - Double Corona (7.5" x 50 )
> Warlock - Belicoso (6" x 54 )
> Camacho Corojo - Churchill (7" x 48 )
> Camacho Room 101, 702 - Toro Grande (6" x 56 )
> Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 - Toro (6.5" x 52 )


Whats that quote from that movie? Oh yeah, "My god, it's full of cigars!"


----------



## Rackir

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A pair of Hemingway Maduros (the next size up from the short story), a Fuente Gran Reserve and a Hemingway Natural (which is now naught but a pile of ash and a deeply contended feeling).


----------



## Zogg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> 3 ashtrays...yea you are heading down the slope FAST!


yeah cigars i understand but i don't get why people buy lots of ashtrays or lighters once you get one that works well for you.

*shrug* oh well. I'd rather have the smokes


----------



## KcJason1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zogg said:


> yeah cigars i understand but i don't get why people buy lots of ashtrays or lighters once you get one that works well for you.
> 
> *shrug* oh well. I'd rather have the smokes


Only one guy I know does this. He has a bathroom full of cigars(makeshift humidor) + several humidors aand locker.. But he throws ALOT of pool parties for the cigar club and such at his house.. So numerous ashtrays are needed.. I remember one party at the b&m He bought something like 1O of the same ceramic ashtray.. Lol


----------



## usrower321

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zogg said:


> yeah cigars i understand but i don't get why people buy lots of ashtrays or lighters once you get one that works well for you.
> 
> *shrug* oh well. I'd rather have the smokes


probably convenience. Some guys smoke in their houses, in their offices, and on the patio/deck, etc. If you could afford it why would you want to carry an ashtray around with you to work and back? Same thing with lighters. Also some people like soft flame for lighting and torch for touch ups.

It's just preference. Hell I'd love to have 3 ashtrays right now. I will, but I'll be making them myself. Home, apartment, porch.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



usrower321 said:


> probably convenience. Some guys smoke in their houses, in their offices, and on the patio/deck, etc. If you could afford it why would you want to carry an ashtray around with you to work and back? Same thing with lighters. Also some people like soft flame for lighting and torch for touch ups.
> 
> It's just preference. Hell I'd love to have 3 ashtrays right now. I will, but I'll be making them myself. Home, apartment, porch.


I get ashtrays when I find a deal. (like 50 cents at a yard sale). I leave one out in front of my house where I sit sometimes, 1 is in the back yard at the patio furniture setup, and a 3rd is out at the horseshoe pit.

And with kids and dogs running around all the time, they break once in a while.


----------



## simplechords

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jp13 said:


> I blame puff... that's my story...
> 
> KL & coolers & devil sites... it's all so "easy"


just wondering...if your using a lighbox, why are you using the flash on your camera?


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hell, I have 6 ashtrays. Many were from buying cigars and you get a free ashtray others were that's too good of a deal to pass up, so what's one extra ashtray that now ends up to be six in total....hehe But the best part is I have enough cigars to keep them all useful. :rockon:


----------



## jp13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



simplechords said:


> just wondering...if your using a lighbox, why are you using the flash on your camera?


because I don't know how to use it, frankly... 
picked it up for side project for the GF and literally set it up for the first time yesterday


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got my E.P. Carrillo New Wave Connecticut, and I'm loving it already!


----------



## simplechords

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jp13 said:


> because I don't know how to use it, frankly...
> picked it up for side project for the GF and literally set it up for the first time yesterday


hehe, its pretty simple. The purpose is to have the box diffuse the light from outside the box. The easiest thing to do is to turn off the flash of your camera, and bring the box outside, and shoot away. I built my own, and i use utilities lights that i bought at lows. I place each one shining on one of the white sides from the outside.

like this









Maybee i should start the photography thread i've been talking about in chat


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got the 1844's


----------



## jp13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



simplechords said:


> Maybee i should start the photography thread i've been talking about in chat


I'm finding this place to be almost a one-stop shop for help with just about anything...


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



E Dogg said:


> Just got the 1844's


Yeah, thanks for buying the last of the 1844's so that the ones I wanted are on 2 week back order. Sheesh!

So, you know what I went and did just for spite? I bought a box of Carlos Torano Signature Series Torpedos... so there.

All kidding aside, I went on a purchasing binge the last couple of weeks. Nothing compared to how Shuckins shops, mind you, but it was quite fun.

Box C. Torano Sig. Torpedos/Maduro
Box Vengeance by Rocky Patel
5er of Perdomo Habano Connies
2 x box of 12 Water pillows... (I call them bomb fuses, but what do I know?)
Mazo of VS Bohemian Bamboo Connies
GH 3 Sigolos 10 pack
CI's Gravy Train w/ Biscuit Wheels (Had a damn nice Punch in it with some nice yellow cello... )
CI Sizzler Sampler No. 8
2 x 5ers of Padilla Achilles Salomons
VS Bevy of Bohemians II
Mazo of Oliverso Sun Grown Robusto
Best of CAO 10 pack (Still on back order, argh*)
GH Vintage 2002 Churchills (sitting and aging happily)
5er - Obsidian Robusto
5er - 5Vegas Gold Maduro Torps
5er - La Gloria Cubana Serie N
5er - CAO Brazilia Go!
Nub Club 6-pack Sampler
Did the Top Shelp Humi with the 10 sticks for $35
Ave Maria Reconquisto 3-pack
5er of Ave Maria Holy Grail (one is currently out on a bombing mission)
Don Pepin Garcia Favorites Sampler (includes 5ers of: 5 Vegas Miami, Cigar.com Corojo Label, Tatuaje Havana VI, Cubao, and DPG Original).

I think that's about it. I have some smoking to do, I think.


----------



## crburchett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up a Viaje Summerfest during a quick break from work.


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



crburchett said:


> Picked up a Viaje Summerfest during a quick break from work.


Nice p/u Charlie.......hope you enjoy it! I have yet to come across anyone who hasn't liked a Viaje.


----------



## usrower321

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Fresh from the freezing process. One of the 1844's never made it that far. Notice the huge wrapper color variations between the two 5 packs I got (they're alternating).


----------



## crburchett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



RedDragon888 said:


> Nice p/u Charlie.......hope you enjoy it! I have yet to come across anyone who hasn't liked a Viaje.


I certainly looks and smells tasty...LOL


----------



## Fuzzy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Two fivers of Punch Uppercuts just got delivered and the cello is quite yellow.


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



crburchett said:


> I certainly looks and smells tasty...LOL


My favorite Viaje is the 50/50 Black Label. Stumbled upon them at a B&M and grabbed as much as I could afford. Seems like Viajes are limited so if you like it I would suggest you get'em while you can! just my :2


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Fuzzy said:


> Two fivers of Punch Uppercuts just got delivered and the cello is quite yellow.


Love it when the cello is yellow.....that's my cue, I can smoke it anytime I please!:smoke2:


----------



## crburchett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



crburchett said:


> I certainly looks and smells tasty...LOL


LMAO...I meant "*It* certainly..."


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



crburchett said:


> LMAO...I meant "*It* certainly..."


duly noted Charlie....lol


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Don't be shy, it's ok to be self confident.


crburchett said:


> LMAO...I meant "*It* certainly..."


----------



## andrprosh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got this on my lunch break at a local shop:

5- Casa Magna Domus Magnus
2 - Fuente Short Story


----------



## akneipp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped at the local shop last night and grabbed these:

2 - Oliva Serie V Double Robusto (became a fav after my last visit)
R Patel Edge Toro Maduro
EPC Short Run Bombone
Partagas Serie S Esplendido

Quickly realized that my shopping habit increased over the last month. Used to stop by once a month, yesterday was my second visit in a week and a half. Already shopping for another humidor to store the growing stash.


----------



## crburchett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



raycarlo said:


> Don't be shy, it's ok to be self confident.


ound:


----------



## crburchett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



RedDragon888 said:


> duly noted Charlie....lol


THANKS!


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Arrived in the mail today:

5x Oliva MB3
5x 601 Blues


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thanks to Shuckins we can finally get our cigar club started here on our Air Force base. Much appreciated!


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Josh, I want a review of the Bayamo when you smoke one!


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Josh I can't begin to tell you how happy I am for you, that's a fine haul sir!


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

JP, went to OVTC last night in Falls church/seven corners and they had some liga privadas T52 size I think was in Toro, talked to the guy behind the counter and he said they just got them in. The price was I think 12.85.


JPinDC said:


> Wha?? OVT has Ligas? How are the prices? Serie V's are excellent, my favorite is the lancero which OVT doesn't carry.


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A 5er of Faustos from the group buy and some friends from Tampa Humidor:


----------



## angolom

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto. Beautiful looking cigar, and great reviews. I'm going to try and keep them in the humi for a while, but I'll probably fail!

Cigars International - Gran Habano


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box of Arturo Fuente King T, this box is huge


----------



## angolom

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> 1 box of Arturo Fuente King T, this box is huge


If you're worried about it being too big, I'd be more than happy to take it off your hands for you! ray: :mrgreen:


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> 1 box of Arturo Fuente King T, this box is huge


*eyes glazed over* MMmmmmm... pretty.


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



angolom said:


> If you're worried about it being too big, I'd be more than happy to take it off your hands for you! ray: :mrgreen:


+1. My address is in my profile.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



nealw6971 said:


> +1. My address is in my profile.





angolom said:


> If you're worried about it being too big, I'd be more than happy to take it off your hands for you! ray: :mrgreen:


I had to take out half of my inventory , to get this box to fit in my Humidor


----------



## angolom

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> I had to take out half of my inventory , to get this box to fit in my Humidor


See previous post about taking items off your hands :mrgreen:


----------



## mturnmm

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

After seeing the pics on this thread my little buy today is likea thimble full...the wife just about flipped out. I got these at an awesome B&M today for a buddy's birthday!








Do ya'll think this is a good BD gift??


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just in from Taboo Cigar's 40% sale.


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice purchase! How are those San Cristobals? i've been wanting to try one


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



CigarKidUSAF said:


> Very nice purchase! How are those San Cristobals? i've been wanting to try one


The San Cristobal's and the Del Sol's are both great, well worth the money.


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hmm good to know. I'll have to start looking around for a good deal on a 5 pack


----------



## cleanerPA

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Which LFDs are those? Cameroon something?

I'd love to know how they taste- big fan of the LFD Air Bender and Double Ligero.


----------



## jp13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



cleanerPA said:


> Which LFDs are those? Cameroon something?
> 
> I'd love to know how they taste- big fan of the LFD Air Bender and Double Ligero.


Yup LFD Cabinet Cameroon No.5 (Robusto). I myself love the Air Bender & Double Ligero, so I'm curios to try these as well.


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mrsmitty said:


> Yup LFD Cabinet Cameroon No.5 (Robusto). I myself love the Air Bender & Double Ligero, so I'm curios to try these as well.


+1 big fan of the Air Bender and the Ligero, haven't had the Double Ligero....the Cabinet Cameroon looks really good, nice p/u. Enjoy!!


----------



## bnbtobacco

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I bought a small box of Rocky Patel The Edge Toro before I left so I could bring them during my trip.


----------



## ckay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice Chris, I was just online looking for a box



ckay said:


>


----------



## gentimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










and a quesada that didn't make it home


----------



## snagstangl

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Won on cbid last night: graycliff 1666 robusto 20 for $40, vazillion superpremium II 25 fpr $25 and 5-pack of VS Connecticut Yankee $5 .


----------



## dav0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

6 Ashton ESG 20 year salute
14 FFOX Perfection #5
1 FFOX Shark
3 FFOX ??? (corona gorda size)
15 Tat FT127
5 Tat Avion
10 Monte 2010 Grand Edumundo LE
10 Party 2010 Serie D Especial LE


----------



## bas

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 Torano Master
1 Torano Single Region
2 EP Carrillo New Wave
1 EP Carrillo Short Run
Rodrigo
Ambos Mundos Habano
Nestor Miranda Special Selection Oscuro
Tatuaje Red Label
Oliva V
Illusione 88
Illusione cg4
Joya Antano Double Fuerte


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got some sweet singles in the mail yesterday


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice haul , Justin


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Day = Exhausting
4 shops = Great time
2 B-day Gifted Cigars = Awesomess
28 Cigars = Credit Card Smoking

Tats, Fausto, Illusione Singulares, Padilla, J Fuego, Viajes, etc.....


----------



## Scottye83

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Spent $100 on cigarbid within the last week:

Closed 8/6 Gurkha Grand Age 'Grand Age' (Single)	
Closed 8/6	Gurkha Black Dragon Imperial Presidente (Single)	
Closed 8/6	Pinar Del Rio Habano Sun Grown Toro (Single) 
Closed 8/6	Man O' War Virtue Churchill (Single) 
Closed 8/5	Obsidian Mini Corona (Single) 
Closed 8/5	Gurkha Titan (Single) 
Closed 8/5	5 Vegas Limitada 2011 Belicoso (Single) 
Closed 8/5	El Triunfador No. 6 (Single) 
Closed 8/4	Analog Hygrometer 
Closed 8/2	Arturo Fuente Privada #1 Shade Grown (Single) 
Closed 8/2	Gurkha Empire Series V (Single) 
Closed 8/2	Tatuaje Miami Petit Tatuaje (Single) 
Closed 8/2	Diesel Unlimited d.7 (churchill) (Single) 
Closed 8/2	Cain Daytona by Oliva No.4 (Single) 
Closed 8/2	Gurkha Blue Steel Torpedo (Single) 
Closed 8/2	Torano 1916 Cameroon Robusto (Single) 
Closed 7/30	Graycliff 1666 PGX Toro (Single) 
Closed 7/30	La Aurora Cetro (Single) 
Closed 7/30	Gurkha Symphony Robusto #4 (Single) 
Closed 7/30	Graycliff Turbo (Single) 
Closed 7/30	Gurkha Empire Series I (Single) 
Closed 7/30	Gurkha Signature '101' Robusto #4 (Single) 
Closed 7/29	Alec Bradley Harvest Habano Toro - 5-Pack 
Closed 7/29	Arganese Nicaraguan Robusto 
Closed 7/28	Carlos Torano Casa Torano Robusto (Single) 
Closed 7/28	Cuba Libre One Churchill (Single) 
Closed 7/28	Particulares Robusto (Single) 
Closed 7/28	La Vieja Habana 'Leather Patch' Corona (Single) 
Closed 7/28	5 Vegas Gold Maduro The Brick (Single) 
Closed 7/28	Gurkha Viper Robusto (Single) 
Closed 7/28	Oliveros King Havano Oscuro Jester (Single) 
Closed 7/28	Padilla 1948 Lancero (Single) 
Closed 7/28	Padilla Series '68 Black Bear (Single) 
Closed 7/28	Rocky Patel Signature Petite Salomon (Single) 
Closed 7/28	Gurkha Micro-Batch Liga C-10 (churchill) (Single) 
Closed 7/28	5 Vegas Cask-Strength II Toro (Single) 
Closed 7/28	Augusto Reyes Emperador Double Corona (Single)


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

@Justin, that La Vieja Habana Brazilian Maduro is delicious!


----------



## Desertlifter

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Cbid bit me....

5-er of 5 Vegas Miami
5-er of Carlos Torano 1916 Cameroon

The toranos I know and love. The cinco vegas were cheap enough to give a shot.

Think I have a coolidor in my near future. This slope is SLIPPERY!


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just arrived today...

DPG Sampler









Acid Opulence 3









Alec Bradley Tempus Quads









CAO Sampler









Perdomo Habano Connies









Water Pillows? Hmmm... WTH did I order these for? :hmm:


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

something is seriously wrong with you Neal..... But I like it


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



E Dogg said:


> something is seriously wrong with you Neal..... But I like it


I know... I mean... water pillows... seriously, what am I going to do with those?

Oh, you meant my buying habits... heh... yeah... something is seriously messed up here.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up some new goodies.

The Singles:









The 5-Packs and 10-Packs









































I realized I needed some more storage:









And the new boxes:


----------



## loki993

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I head to my local B&M becaue I heard they got the new Nub tubos in so I figured they may have the new cain F lancero, well nogo on that. I passed on a tubo, although they are pretty cool, sometime just not today. So I'm looking and what do I stumble across but a few boxes of Quesada tributos. I probably ignored them but after hearing about then here and on some other sites I wanted to try one. Also they had a casa fernandez arganosa leaf another one I wanted to try based on a recco from here. Also eariler last week I got a 20 pack bundle of some nestor miranda doppelboks from CIs MMAO. Pretty good I must say especially for the price and should age well. They smell a bit strange can't tell if its ammoina or just the plastic from the bundle, but either way I figure they may be a bit young. They're pretty tasty IMO ROTT though, to me at least

Well I was gonna post pics, but between my terrible internet here and a useless 3g signal that's not happenin,so


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> Picked up some new goodies.


Brother, that is an amazing haul. Great sticks!


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



loki993 said:


> I head to my local B&M becaue I heard they got the new Nub tubos in so I figured they may have the new cain F lancero, well nogo on that. I passed on a tubo, although they are pretty cool, sometime just not today. So I'm looking and what do I stumble across but a few boxes of Quesada tributos. I probably ignored them but after hearing about then here and on some other sites I wanted to try one. Also they had a casa fernandez arganosa leaf another one I wanted to try based on a recco from here. Also eariler last week I got a 20 pack bundle of some nestor miranda doppelboks from CIs MMAO. Pretty good I must say especially for the price and should age well. They smell a bit strange can't tell if its ammoina or just the plastic from the bundle, but either way I figure they may be a bit young. They're pretty tasty IMO ROTT though, to me at least
> 
> Well I was gonna post pics, but between my terrible internet here and a useless 3g signal that's not happenin,so


Definitely curious about those doppelbocks. Keep us up to date on how they age.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

@ Matt, you're sick!

<3


----------



## TexAzTim

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

These came in today. A sampler from the monster and 2 VSGs off the name your price section.


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



TexAzTim said:


> These came in today. A sampler from the monster and 2 VSGs off the name your price section.


Niiiiiiice....


----------



## loki993

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



nealw6971 said:


> Definitely curious about those doppelbocks. Keep us up to date on how they age.


I will for sure. Ill post up a review of one here when I smoke another probably. I have one left out of two that I dryboxed and then the others are in the freezer. Should be ready to come out soon though.


----------



## Zogg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



nealw6971 said:


> I know... I mean... water pillows... seriously, what am I going to do with those?
> 
> Oh, you meant my buying habits... heh... yeah... something is seriously messed up here.


Did you try one of those opulence? im curious how they are


----------



## Rays98GoVols

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Latest box...


----------



## Rays98GoVols

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Latest Singles...


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zogg said:


> Did you try one of those opulence? im curious how they are


They're resting peacefully until they acclimate to my coolidoor... however, I've been hearing really good things about them. I'll review it when I smoke it.

Neal


----------



## loki993

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



nealw6971 said:


> They're resting peacefully until they acclimate to my coolidoor... however, I've been hearing really good things about them. I'll review it when I smoke it.
> 
> Neal


Ive always been curious about them as well.


----------



## k-morelli

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

took advantage of some free shipping and great deals at CI.com


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



k-morelli said:


> took advantage of some free shipping and great deals at CI.com


Yeah, the Punch that comes with that sampler... when I got it... the cello was nice and yellow.  I think that's the Sizzler, isn't it?


----------



## k-morelli

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



nealw6971 said:


> Yeah, the Punch that comes with that sampler... when I got it... the cello was nice and yellow.  I think that's the Sizzler, isn't it?


yup its the sizzler plus the 5 Vegas trio and I put in an order today for these

El Gordo Combo #17: Champagne + Herf-a-Dor - Cigars International

CI's Gravy Train with Biscuit Wheels Sampler - Cigars International

and those combined with my buddy agnt47's herf-a-dor combo im getting another 5 Vegas trio.. overall it's costing me $80 for 26 cigars, a 5 ct Herf-a-for and a lotus lighter.. $130 in 2 orders for 46 combined sticks plus the accesories


----------



## Rackir

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rays98GoVols said:


> Latest box...


That box is GORGEOUS! I hope the smokes are good but I swear the box alone looks like its worth a few hundred bucks.


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Checked our a new B&M today and only walked out with


----------



## k-morelli

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pick-up.. i wouldn't even want to take it out of that bad ass box



raycarlo said:


> Checked our a new B&M today and only walked out with


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rays98GoVols said:


> Latest Singles...


Gorgeous sticks, brother and that box is beautiful.


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Carlos Torano Signature Torps










Sorry, I was lazy and didn't take a pic. I will if necessary in order to show the damage... but needless to say, it's a pretty box with some pretty sticks in it.
Credit to Famous-Smokes for the photo. I got these on the monster mash-up for $56.


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*









Couldn't pass up on this.


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



raycarlo said:


> Couldn't pass up on this.


Mmmmm. Cigar Pr0n.


----------



## Lmuggs

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up 5 EPC Golosos Maduros from my local B&M. I cant post pics yet but man do they look good!


----------



## jp13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Gonna have find a new route home from work...


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jp13 said:


> Gonna have find a new route home from work...


Those are some primo sticks... makes me wish I had a decent B&M here... Those ligas are scrumptious.


----------



## jp13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



nealw6971 said:


> Those are some primo sticks... makes me wish I had a decent B&M here... Those ligas are scrumptious.


Pretty lucky, my only complaint is my lack of will power over the impulse buy... Hehe


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## astripp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Not enough trinis in that photo!


----------



## Shibby

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


>


Thats quite a pickup. Those Satoris look interesting with the asian theme


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

They were $10.95 on the devil site... Why the heck not


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



astripp said:


> Not enough trinis in that photo!


Great quick smokes I got em at the auction for a good price. The Satories are very good at least the ones I got are, others are too I'm sure but I only bought what I loved!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Love the Satori, great pickups Dave.

What Trinis are those?


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

little petit 4 x 32 I think 30 per bundle great work and messing around snakes.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I think I need a new pair of pants after seeing that pickup.


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


>


Well, Dave, you get the "Holy Sh!t!" Award for the evening. That's a mighty fine haul.


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



CigarKidUSAF said:


> They were $10.95 on the devil site... Why the heck not


I agree... I decided to snag those in the mash-up, too. Love maduros.


----------



## doomXsaloon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Split a 10 pack of Perdomo Cubano Corojos...


----------



## bcannon87

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Great quick smokes I got em at the auction for a good price. The Satories are very good at least the ones I got are, others are too I'm sure but I only bought what I loved!


Dave, if you dont mind me asking, where were you able to snag those satories, i have been wanting to get some of them for a while! I cannot find them?


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bcannon87 said:


> Dave, if you dont mind me asking, where were you able to snag those satories, i have been wanting to get some of them for a while! I cannot find them?


A friend gave me the name let me find them BRB! here they are they still have some I think..

Home Page

You have to call can't order online, I love the ones I got. Good luck, and Thanks Bro for the Tip you know who you are!!!


----------



## bcannon87

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> A friend gave me the name let me find them BRB! here they are they still have some I think..
> 
> Home Page
> 
> You have to call can't order online, I love the ones I got. Good luck, and Thanks Bro for the Tip you know who you are!!!


Dave thank you for the help!!! Im gonna give them a call tomorrow!


----------



## doomXsaloon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Matt...
Hey there...unfortunately the Perdomos were a special for that week only
(Had to post here...no messaging powers yet....almost there!)


----------



## Kodos44

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Ive heard good things about this brand, thought i'd go all in and find out :rockon:


----------



## carney

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought a Rocky Patel Velvet, Oliva O Series, and a Nub Conneticut last Friday


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Tatuaje Day!

9 La Casita Criolla Corona
2 Avion
5 each (15) of the 3 sizes of Avion

...all for $170.


----------



## bMay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

First up we got...









and...


----------



## andrprosh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got these late last week, now able to post pictures.


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Light purchase today but finally got my hands on a Berger and Argenti entubar quad maduro, might have to light it up tonight


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## loki993

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



primetime76 said:


>


Shoo mama thats a lot of Faustos. Jealous lol.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



raycarlo said:


> Light purchase today but finally got my hands on a Berger and Argenti entubar quad maduro, might have to light it up tonight


I don't get sick very often, but that B&A put me on my ass


----------



## k-morelli

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5ct Cigar caddy with 5 cigar Perdomo 10th anniversary and lotus lighter, CI Gravy Train with Biscuit wheels 18 cigar sampler and the free 5 Vegas trio


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



andrprosh said:


> I got these late last week, now able to post pictures.


Man, I'm waiting patiently for the Casa Magnas to finally get to my B&M. Those cigars look great!


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thanks for the heads up Michael, was going to smoke it after playing tennis later, maybe I'll wait til I eat something.



CALIFORNIA KID said:


> I don't get sick very often, but that B&A put me on my ass


----------



## Coheeba

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



nealw6971 said:


> I agree... I decided to snag those in the mash-up, too. Love maduros.


Got a 5-pack of these also along with about 5 other 5-packs from that day's mashup.:hat: Can't wait to try them.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



k-morelli said:


> 5ct Cigar caddy with 5 cigar Perdomo 10th anniversary and lotus lighter, CI Gravy Train with Biscuit wheels 18 cigar sampler and the free 5 Vegas trio


Very nice Kyle!


----------



## castaweb

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn brother, you don't mess around! :high5:



smelvis said:


>


----------



## crburchett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of 5 Vegas Gold Torpedoes.










My apologies for the bad pic...


----------



## fanman1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



crburchett said:


> A box of 5 Vegas Gold Torpedoes.
> 
> My apologies for the bad pic...


Actually i think its a really nice looking picture. its got good light and no distractions!


----------



## angolom

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stocks. And quite a few of them.


----------



## crburchett

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



fanman1 said:


> Actually i think its a really nice looking picture. its got good light and no distractions!


Well thank you, the glare on the cello bugs me...LOL.


----------



## quo155

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


>


:attention: Hey Dave...if you *LOVE* those _pertty stained_ cedar...maroon boxes (that it appears they are Cuba Libre)...I have those same boxes that were sent to me by a very famous cigar maker, Swisher of all crazies...and they house their "never made the lineup"...*SUPER RARE Macbeth's*...I'll trade you a _sealed full box_...or hell, since I am dreaming...even an _empty box_ for a box of them there AF Hemingway SS Maduros!!! :woohoo:


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'm glad you threw this up!.:nod:

...This way I don't have to repeat!....



nealw6971 said:


> Well, Dave, you get the* "Holy Sh!t!" *Award for the evening.


like I was going to! :laugh:


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I guess the 9 inch'er has been aging about 5 years since the box was opened!


----------



## mata777

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*









Early 2010 date code.


----------



## JumboJoseph

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

smoking a fine montecristo plat. ed. vintage 1999, with my side od D&D Ice coffee. What a combo:hat:


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



quo155 said:


> :attention: Hey Dave...if you *LOVE* those _pertty stained_ cedar...maroon boxes (that it appears they are Cuba Libre)...I have those same boxes that were sent to me by a very famous cigar maker, Swisher of all crazies...and they house their "never made the lineup"...*SUPER RARE Macbeth's*...I'll trade you a _sealed full box_...or hell, since I am dreaming...even an _empty box_ for a box of them there AF Hemingway SS Maduros!!! :woohoo:


I tried a couple of the Cuba Libre from bombs a good yard gar, I got those and the trinis on the auction. I real good yard gar is the Nica libre I smoke a lot of those got four boxes for I can't remember cheap maybe 30 a box or something for that price and I kinda like it I am happy.

The Satoris are my two fav Vitolas of the line. Now waiting for my nine boxes of ISOMS which the 1st two came today and then maybe I will quit spending money I should be saving.


----------



## usrower321

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



JumboJoseph said:


> smoking a fine montecristo plat. ed. vintage 1999, with my side od D&D Ice coffee. What a combo:hat:


psst this is the purchase thread :nod:


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

From Starbuck's box split. THey look SOOOOO good!


----------



## Short and Sweet

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> From Starbuck's box split. THey look SOOOOO good!


Nooooo joke! I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## quo155

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> I tried a couple of the Cuba Libre from bombs a good yard gar, I got those and the trinis on the auction. I real good yard gar is the Nica libre I smoke a lot of those got four boxes for I can't remember cheap maybe 30 a box or something for that price and I kinda like it I am happy.
> 
> The Satoris are my two fav Vitolas of the line. Now waiting for my nine boxes of ISOMS which the 1st two came today and then maybe I will quit spending money I should be saving.


Yes, the Cuba Libre's make a very good yard gar IMHO as well...you enjoy!

Oh, and why stop spending...it give us gerat cigar p0rn! ound:


----------



## castaweb

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

These little piggies showed up last week.


----------



## doomXsaloon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of Liga Privada 52s!

WOW!!! Very Impressive! So Beautiful! And a fine smoke, too! Had one that I purchased for New Year's, brought it up to Vermont cabin....snow....Ron Zacapa....such a memorable experience! ......Was going to nub it down....then I dropped the last inch in the snow! D'oh!
Anyway, enjoy BOTL!!


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



castaweb said:


> These little piggies showed up last week.


Damn... *drool*


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Aside from the 5ers I've been taking from my box splits, I recently picked up more Liberty 2011s, more Fonseca CXXs (I think this is going to be a great smoke!), and Kristoff Corojo Limitadas.


----------



## doomXsaloon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Ok, I finally pulled the trigger on the "Maduro Madness" sampler pack from cigar.com:
*Maduro Madness Sampler
Hey Maduro fans, time to celebrate! Limited sampler showcases 16 cigars, two each of the following: Nub Maduro, Diesel Unholy Cocktail, 5 Vegas Gold Maduro, Partagas Black, Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro, LGC Serie R Maduro, CAO Mx2, and Cohiba Black.*

I've been doing a bunch of 10 pack splits with a buddy of mine here, but no maduros....this should satisfy my craving for a lil' while....:rockon:

Wanted to grab the Nub 10-sampler AND the Man O War 10 stick tin, too!....They got as far as my shopping cart, but...er, well, would've been over $100 and that keg of Hop Sun isn't going to last forever, and while I don't exactly have "a budget," with just this one purchase, there is peace here on the ridge.:kiss::kiss:


----------



## astripp

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Andrew knows his buys! I picked up 3 Fonseca CXX coronas today, a pair of original blend El Triunfador lanceros and a petite corona, torpedo, and lonsdale of the house blend of my local shop in the Sumatra wrapper.


----------



## Murph2che

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up an Oliva V earlier this week for a great price; $5. I went to a local B&M looking for a digital hygrometer. I think they felt bad about not having anything but analog, so they knocked down the price of my stick.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Great deal on a V


----------



## fwhittle

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got my RP Royal Vintage Robustos and a Stinky Ashtray today. Thank you C-Bid! And curse you C-bid!


----------



## vtxcigar

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked these up at a B&M / Cigar Lounge on a business trip to Tulsa, OK.

Prices were pretty good for a B&M, much better than what we would have 
to pay in WA.


----------



## castaweb

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought a blind sampler from Smelvis recently.

For a blind guy, Dave is really good at selecting cigars. :hat:


----------



## TheWorld'sForgottenBoy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 boxes My Father Le Bijou Corona Gorda


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I've heard good things about the Opus X, even though I guess there are several kinds of them, but are they worth 15-20 bucks a cigar? Or is that just something to have for people with a bit more money?


----------



## Izatright

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Dizzy said:


> I've heard good things about the Opus X, even though I guess there are several kinds of them, but are they worth 15-20 bucks a cigar? Or is that just something to have for people with a bit more money?


I bought their winter sampler of 2007 (or something like that) and it came with two Opus X's and two Anejos (along with a few other uncommon, but far less rare) AF cigars. They were both good cigars, but nothing that would justify the $70 I threw down (which was discounted!) for the 8 cigar sampler. I can't help feeling like LFD is doing better for under ten bucks.


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up this Oliva sampler. As you can see, it was from the IPCPR show in Vegas. Gonna set this one at the bottom of my humi and let it rest for awhile :thumb:










Inside shot....Also picked up a Casa Fernandez Aganorsa leaf and Arsenio maduro


----------



## Sarge

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

been a while.... here's my latest hauls. a couple cheaper sticks I really enjoy and need to start smoking more given the number of cigars I smoke monthly, Lol. btw: that's actually only half a box of Fausto; down to 10 now. Also a new wineador w/ hardware


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## cedjunior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got some good deals on these.


----------



## cw_mi

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Here is my latest purchase. So far I've sampled the Beauty , Titan and Master Blends 3. The Beauty was awesome, as well as the MB3, was a little disappointed with the Titan. I got a great deal on these so even if I don't really care for one it's okay, it was worth trying.

Gurkha Beauty (6)
Gurkha Beast (1)
Gurkha Titan (2)
Rocky Patel Decade (2)
Oliva Master Blends 3 (3)


----------



## Ronjohn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

La Caya Natural, boxes of 25.


----------



## RGraphics

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



cedjunior said:


> Got some good deals on these.


If you dont mind me asking, what did you pay for the box. Ive been wanting to try them for a while. They look yummy.


----------



## ejgarnut

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Ronjohn said:


> La Caya Natural, boxes of 25.


these are a good buy, sometimes a great buy on auction. nice smooth, mild-med smoke


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

10 Padilla Habano Artisano










5 Oliva Serie 'V' Special V Figurado










1 box La Aurora 1495 Belicoso (about to smoke one ROTT)










Romeo y Julieta Viejo Humidor (I got this for $10)


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 A Fuente 8-5-8 maduros. Wanna sample them. My next couple purchases are going to be a box of ISOM, some kind of A Fuente Maduro (hoping the 8-5-8 if I like 'em, but possibly Hemmingway classics?), and Padron maduros - possibly the lanceros or the next size up from that.


----------



## usrower321

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










El Triunfador #4 x10
Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial belicoso x5
Cool old ashtray I found at a consignment shop for 3 bucks


----------



## castaweb

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










20 - Pinar Del Rio Habana Sun Grown
10 - Tabak Especial Red Eye
10 - Montecristo Media Noche Churchill
10 - Tatuaje Ambos Mundos Sumatra


----------



## Dubv23

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just received a cbid order. Box of 24 nub 464T maduros!


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Isla del Sol box, Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro 5-er, La Riqueza No. 4


----------



## doomXsaloon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










So...just received this mob o' "Maduro Madness" from cigar.com!!
It's the largest one-time purchase of mine so far! (It is indeed a slippery slope!) Such a beautiful assortment...don't even know what to do! Which to smoke first!? Maybe I'll move up in size order...

Just photographing them and tweaking the shot was fun...just thinking about them now down in my coolidor is too much......MADURO MADNESS!!

16 ceegars...2 each of
Nub
Diesel Unholy
5 Vegas Gold
Partagas Black
Alec Bradley Tempus
LGC Serie R
Cao Mx2
Cohiba Black

After super fast shipping, $66....just about $4 a stick....seemed like a good deal!:banana:


----------



## E Dogg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



nealw6971 said:


> Isla del Sol box, Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro 5-er, La Riqueza No. 4


Neal....DO you do anything besides buy cigars???? Geesh :tongue1:


----------



## andrprosh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice, those are the perfect example of a "fine" cigar!


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



E Dogg said:


> Neal....DO you do anything besides buy cigars???? Geesh :tongue1:


Hmmmm... now that you mention it... uh... no. LOL. Oh... wait... I smoke them.


----------



## doomXsaloon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> Very nice, those are the perfect example of a "fine" cigar!


Yehy, Andrew....whatcha got there?


----------



## JayD

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



castaweb said:


> Bought a blind sampler from Smelvis recently.
> 
> For a blind guy, Dave is really good at selecting cigars. :hat:


I want one of everything you have there. Ugh why oh why can't my 90 days be up?


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice purchase! 3 of my favorite smokes. Enjoy em'



cedjunior said:


> Got some good deals on these.


----------



## doomXsaloon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



doomXsaloon said:


> So...just received this mob o' "Maduro Madness" from cigar.com!!
> It's the largest one-time purchase of mine so far! (It is indeed a slippery slope!) Such a beautiful assortment...don't even know what to do! Which to smoke first!? Maybe I'll move up in size order...
> 
> Just photographing them and tweaking the shot was fun...just thinking about them now down in my coolidor is too much......MADURO MADNESS!!
> 
> 16 ceegars...2 each of
> Nub
> Diesel Unholy
> 5 Vegas Gold
> Partagas Black
> Alec Bradley Tempus
> LGC Serie R
> Cao Mx2
> Cohiba Black
> 
> After super fast shipping, $66....just about $4 a stick....seemed like a good deal!:banana:


Hmmm....just noticed.....no LGC in this mix? I called cigar.com, seems they were somehow left out; instead these Obsidians were put in? (They look great!) Anywho, the nice cust service gal told me she's sending the 2 LGCs right out, and I can keep the Obsidians. Sweet.


----------



## S.G Lawn

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

View attachment 56968


Here's my latest CBID purchase. Cant blame the wife for this, it was all me this time.

Natural Limited Irish Hops
AF Curly Head
Don Rafeal Maduro
Java Wafe
CI Legends-Rocky Patel
Oliveros Gold Rum 
5 Vegas Miami Flight Sampler
Diesel Short
Man O War Sampler
Victor Sinclair Bakers Dozen

That's a total of 78 Cigars. Hey but math wise including shipping, I paid 2.67 a stick.

I'd post a bigger pic, but have yet to figure that out.


----------



## mturnmm

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 NUB 460 Conn.


----------



## Izatright

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up:
1. 10-pack of Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Belicosos
2. 5-pack of Man O' War Ruination Belicosos

This is going to be the first time trying both.


----------



## andrprosh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



szyzk said:


> Very nice, those are the perfect example of a "fine" cigar!


Thank you, Andrew, I am excited to try these, stumbled upon them at a local B&M and bought all 7 of the corona size they had.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



andrprosh said:


> Thank you, Andrew, I am excited to try these, stumbled upon them at a local B&M and bought all 7 of the corona size they had.


A wise decision.

I've been loving those recently.


----------



## kolumbo69

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My latest spoils that I got shipped to me in vegas!

Ashton Small Cigars Mini Cigarillos 10's PK's 10/10
Rocky Patel Vintage 90 vs 92 Churchill 10-Pac
Kristoff Maduro Kristoff vs Vengeance Torpedo Maduro Face-Off
La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Magnifico 5-Pack
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller 5-Pack
Vallejuelo Cigars Gran Toro 5-Pack
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story 5-Pack
Camacho Corojo Churchill 5-Pack
Brick House Robusto 5-Pack
Tatuaje Havana VI Red Nobles Robusto 5-Pack
Punch Rothschild Maduro / Maduro 5-Pack
Padron 1926 maduro-1


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

WOW!!!! I can smoke from your humidor with a Blindfold on



kolumbo69 said:


> My latest spoils that I got shipped to me in vegas!
> 
> Ashton Small Cigars Mini Cigarillos 10's PK's 10/10
> Rocky Patel Vintage 90 vs 92 Churchill 10-Pac
> Kristoff Maduro Kristoff vs Vengeance Torpedo Maduro Face-Off
> La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Magnifico 5-Pack
> Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller 5-Pack
> Vallejuelo Cigars Gran Toro 5-Pack
> Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story 5-Pack
> Camacho Corojo Churchill 5-Pack
> Brick House Robusto 5-Pack
> Tatuaje Havana VI Red Nobles Robusto 5-Pack
> Punch Rothschild Maduro / Maduro 5-Pack
> Padron 1926 maduro-1


----------



## JumboJoseph

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 different Omar Ortiz Originals, R&J reserva real robusto, and one Montecristo platinum series:hat:


----------



## Johnpaul

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Vegas Gold Robusto
5 Vegas Gold Robusto
5 Vegas Triple-A
5 Vegas Triple-A
Bahia Blu B500 Robusto
Diesel Unholy Cocktail Torpedo
Diesel Unholy Cocktail Torpedo
Graycliff 'G2' Pirate Torpedo
Graycliff 'G2' Pirate Torpedo
Gurkha Park Avenue Churchill
Gurkha Park Avenue Churchill
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro
La Caya Natural Toro (25 box)
La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Toro
La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Toro
Man O' War Ruination Robusto #1
Man O' War Ruination Robusto #1
Man O' War Virtue Toro
Man O' War Virtue Toro
Nica Libre Exclusivo
Oliva Serie 'G' Toro
Oliva Serie 'O' Robusto
Padilla Achilles Torpedo
Puros Indios Viejo Toro Maduro
Rocky Patel 'R4' Robusto Corojo
Rocky Patel Connecticut Torpedo
Super-Premium 2nds Rothschild Maduro (25 brick)

This is my first order so I hope that I don't run into too much I don't care for.


----------



## Wills

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Purchased 13 cigars from Cigarplace on the 12th, and still waiting for them.

I'm really craving a cigar too. Come on USPS...hurry up so I can smoke!


----------



## JumboJoseph

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Johnpaul said:


> 5 Vegas Gold Robusto
> 5 Vegas Gold Robusto
> 5 Vegas Triple-A
> 5 Vegas Triple-A
> Bahia Blu B500 Robusto
> Diesel Unholy Cocktail Torpedo
> Diesel Unholy Cocktail Torpedo
> Graycliff 'G2' Pirate Torpedo
> Graycliff 'G2' Pirate Torpedo
> Gurkha Park Avenue Churchill
> Gurkha Park Avenue Churchill
> Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro
> Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro
> La Caya Natural Toro (25 box)
> La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Toro
> La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Toro
> Man O' War Ruination Robusto #1
> Man O' War Ruination Robusto #1
> Man O' War Virtue Toro
> Man O' War Virtue Toro
> Nica Libre Exclusivo
> Oliva Serie 'G' Toro
> Oliva Serie 'O' Robusto
> Padilla Achilles Torpedo
> Puros Indios Viejo Toro Maduro
> Rocky Patel 'R4' Robusto Corojo
> Rocky Patel Connecticut Torpedo
> Super-Premium 2nds Rothschild Maduro (25 brick)
> 
> This is my first order so I hope that I don't run into too much I don't care for.


 That is what i call an ORDER :jaw: i know for a fact the Rocky Patel Connecticut Torpedo is a great smoke, hop eyou enjoy them all


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

very nice pickups!

enjoy your smokes.


----------



## cw_mi

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just snagged 10 Diesel Unholy Cocktails.

Johnpaul, 
That is one _hell_ of an order.. enjoy them.


----------



## Johnpaul

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



JumboJoseph said:


> That is what i call an ORDER :jaw: i know for a fact the Rocky Patel Connecticut Torpedo is a great smoke, hop eyou enjoy them all


Is that considered large? I don't know as i'm only a couple weeks into this and this is my first order. I only spent $130 or so on all those sticks. I hope I enjoy them all too but I don't know if I am quite that optimistic.


----------



## JumboJoseph

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Johnpaul said:


> Is that considered large? I don't know as i'm only a couple weeks into this and this is my first order. I only spent $130 or so on all those sticks. I hope I enjoy them all too but I don't know if I am quite that optimistic.


That is large to me 1)new my self only been smoking cigars for little over a month (am 36hrs Cig. Free tho :hat and 2) I got no job ATM so that is a BIG order from my end! Welcome as they say to the slippy slope...... Cigars are like tattoos i come to learn, once you start you can stop and keep wanting more and more and more........:banghead: also from what I hear from ALOT of people them 5 Vegas cigars are wonderful cigars check out the thread Budget Smoking Guide and Good everyday "cheap" smoke? Hope they help you on your journey.


----------



## Zogg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

just in today:


----------



## kolumbo69

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice!


----------



## JPinDC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Triunfadors coming today! 5 of the #6 plus 1 each #1 and #3


----------



## Coheeba

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went to the closest B&M last night (about 60 miles away). Bought all of their AF WOAM's and SS Maduros. Also pick up some Chateau Big T's and some 262 cigars, since the owner was there and letting people try them out.


----------



## Wills

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Coheeba said:


> Went to the closest B&M last night (about 60 miles away). Bought all of their AF WOAM's and SS Maduros. Also pick up some Chateau Big T's and some* 262 cigars*, since the owner was there and letting people try them out.


On my god...congrats


----------



## jfeva0049

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

the devil site got me BIG this week... its been awhile since i bought smokes. i more then made up for lost time.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Smoke...or PRIZE?!?!


----------



## MrFuentes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Coheeba said:


> Went to the closest B&M last night (about 60 miles away). Bought all of their AF WOAM's and SS Maduros. Also pick up some Chateau Big T's and some 262 cigars, since the owner was there and letting people try them out.


Nice purchases. I too purchased a box of SS maduros. Very nice.


----------



## waylman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just a small order for me as I'm a cigar newb
Hopefully the package will make it's way to me (I'm in Canada)

3 each of these...never tried any of them so looking forward to it...

Alec Bradley Family Blend T11 (Torpedo)
Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary Corona Gorda
CAO La Traviata Favorito


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

$15 a stick for La Flor, I can't wait for your review, what are they about a foot long. They look tasty



primetime76 said:


> Smoke...or PRIZE?!?!


----------



## bcannon87

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*









These Look amazing!!


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> $15 a stick for La Flor, I can't wait for your review, what are they about a foot long. They look tasty


Yeah...$15 a stick, I am sure that I got JACKED UP with this purchase but what the hell?!?! I might smoke them, or maybe they will be a prize...some sort of contest or maybe a "waffle". We'll see how I feel about smoking a 9 X 50...LOL


----------



## andrprosh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bcannon87 said:


> These Look amazing!!


I just got the same thing and they do look great!


----------



## MrFuentes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



andrprosh said:


> I just got the same thing and they do look great!


They taste even better than they look and smell. I love these.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Zogg said:


> just in today:


I love my Xikar 009. worth every penny


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## MrFuentes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



CALIFORNIA KID said:


>


NICEEEEEEEEE...very nice. :lock1:


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Liga and 2x AF Flora Fina 858, box of Partagas Black Label 6x60 and Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Silver


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Oh... and... Panacea Black 760 4-pack (these things are monsters) and a Panacea Maduro Sampler.


----------



## k-morelli

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

stopped by the local b&m and grabbed a couple sticks








AF Flora Fina 858 
La Flor Dominicana Ligero


----------



## cw_mi

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

These where the latest to arrive today.. 
Oh it's going to be a good weekend.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



cw_mi said:


> These where the latest to arrive today..
> Oh it's going to be a good weekend.


All really good sticks. Like the gun mat.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 box WOAM


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> 1 box WOAM


Okay, that's some serious drool pr0n.


----------



## Johnpaul

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just jumped on a Pinar del Rio Mega-Sampler via CI Black Fri special. It seems like a very good deal compared to the one very nice, but pricey for me, 1878 Reserva Dominicana Capa Oscura I picked up at my B&M last week.

Couple weeks in and the slope that people are talking about is starting to look kind of steep. It doesn't seem slippery yet, but the clouds in the sky seem a bit heavy. I think I am starting to get scared.


----------



## MrFuentes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

How much?



lukesparksoff said:


> 1 box WOAM


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



MrFuentes said:


> How much?


$180 on the auctioneer


----------



## waylman

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Guys...what are those A. Fuente's everyone is buying?
Also, what is the "devil's site"

Thx for helping a noob.


----------



## MrFuentes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



waylman said:


> Guys...what are those A. Fuente's everyone is buying?
> Also, what is the "devil's site"
> 
> Thx for helping a noob.


A. Fuente's are cigars from Arturo Fuentes. They are really good.

I think the site they are talking about is cigarbid. It's pretty addictive and has taken a lot of my money...lol.


----------



## MrFuentes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> $180 on the auctioneer


Nice. I think that's a good price. I had an AF SS Maduro and an AF SS Best Seller last night. Love them. :ss


----------



## MrFuentes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



waylman said:


> Guys...what are those A. Fuente's everyone is buying?
> Also, what is the "devil's site"
> 
> Thx for helping a noob.


Also, I too am a Noob...and welcome to Puff.com.


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



MrFuentes said:


> Also, I too am a Noob...and welcome to Puff.com.


The Fuente's are Short Story Maduro and the devil site is www.cigarbid.com


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



waylman said:


> Guys...what are those A. Fuente's everyone is buying?
> Also, what is the "devil's site"
> 
> Thx for helping a noob.


Yes this site is on a short story craze, but the AF WOAM I had in the picture is a Work of art Maduro


----------



## Hopperb

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Can't post pictures yet but the mailman delivered a box of Behike 52's and 25 assorted Montecristos from ISOM today. Couldn't resist so I'm smoking one of the monte's right now


----------



## ocolon53

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box - AF Hemingway Short Story


----------



## blastbeatbill

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of AF Signature Hemingway Maduro's. Tasty


----------



## snagstangl

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

this week i recieved, a bundle of super premium 2nds, a bundle of graycliff 1666, 5 pack of victor Sinclair Connecticut yankee,

1 BLACK PEARL 
1 CU-AVANA INTENSO
1 DA VINCI MASTER PIECE EXHIBICION B GLASS TUBE 
1 DIESEL UNHOLY COCKTAIL GIAGANTE 
5 DIESEL UNHOLY COCKTAIL TORP 
1 DON PEPIN GARCIA CUBAN CLASSIC 
1 EXILE HERMANOS ARGENTI 
1 FONSECA F 
1 FONSECA F VEGAS DE 
1 GURKHA G2 
1 GURKHA MICRO BATCH HABANO 2000 
1 GURKHA MICRO BATCH MADURO 
1 GURKHA MASTER SELECT MADURO 
1 JOYA DE NICARAGUA ANTANO 1970
1 JOYA DE NICARAGUA CLASICO 
1 JOYA DE NICARAGUA SERIE B 
2 LA ESTRELLA CUBANA LEC
1 LA GLORIA CUBANA SERIE N LARGE
2 LA HERENCIA CUBANA OSCURO
2 NICA LIBRE 1990 
1 NUB CAMEROON 
2 PADILLA EDICION ESPECIAL 2006 
1 PADILLA SERIES '68
1 PADILLA SERIES '68 EDICION DE ANIVERSARIO 
1 PERDOMO GRAN CRU 
1 PERDOMO RESERVE LA TRADICION 
1 PUNCH RARE COROJO EL DOBLE 
1 ROCKY PATEL CONNECTICUT 
2 ROCKY PATEL THE EDGE 
1 ROMEO Y JULIETA RESERVA REAL 
1 SANCHO PANZA
1 TATUAJE RED LABEL

all for $167, or averaging out to 1.80 a stick


----------



## jakesmokes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just received a box of avions, 2 fivers of opus, a box of Tambos super robustos, and, uh, a couple of other boxes.


----------



## Wharfrat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My first run in with the devil site netted me these.
Arganese Maduro Torpedo - 5 pack
Devils Weed Toro - 5 pack
Free Cuba Robusto - 5 pack
Oliveros Classic Corona - 5 pack
I know it doesnt rank up there with all the AF's y'all are sporting, but spending 25 bucks on smokes right now is a serious luxury. I haven't smoked in 4 months. So buck a stick from CB is a hell of a good deal for me right now. I might be able to sneak over to the B&M and pick up a couple Oliva's this week.


----------



## Fuzzy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I feel your pain, Fred. My cigar budget has taken a big hit lately. Won't even look in on the devil site so I won't be disappointed in what I missed.

Did splurge on 2 Padilla Capa Maduro Serie 2010, 2 Nestico Oscuro Fuerte along with a few yard gars.


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Took my wife to the airport today and realized there was a B&M nearby. (I don't have one within 90 miles of the house) So I went in, and picked up some sticks...



The tobacconist there recommended the Kristoff Maduro. Herf N Terf recommended the La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro and the Romeo y Julietta Reserva Maduro. And I had heard so many people here on Puff mention the Ashton VSG that I decided to pick one of those up too. I've never smoked any of these cigars and don't think my BOTL's here have steered me wrong. My mouth is watering and on the chopping block for tonight is the Kristoff.


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

All are very good smokes. As far as the Kristoff goes, I prefer the ligero maduro the the one you picked up is still very good. Enjoy em!


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I'd be able to make more runs like this if the AF didn't station me out in the middle of nowhere. And I'll be sure to add the Kristoff Ligero Maduro to my list...


----------



## jp13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got this in today: BOOM!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Great pickup Jeremy, it's an amazing little tool.


----------



## jp13

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> Jeremy, it's an amazing little tool.


That's what she said...


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










Just picked these up earlier today. I haven't tried either one but have heard really good things about them. I think I'm gonna try the San Cristobal tonight. I'll let you guys know how it goes


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

if you like the SC you have to try the Papagayo XXL....such a great cigar!


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hmm I'll have to look into that. Do you know where I can find them?


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Rock31 said:


> if you like the SC you have to try the Papagayo XXL....such a great cigar!


I agree with Ray. When they first came out, I loved them. Haven't had one in about a year, if not longer. My main B&M carried a box and then never replenished.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

CI used to carry the, should still have em....I usually pick em up from my B&M.


----------



## satoshi

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

box of ashton cabinet #3


----------



## falconman515

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

*CBID Order......*

All of these are 5-Packs:

1. Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro Quadrum (box-press) 
2. Alec Bradley Harvest Selection '97 Corona 
3. Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generosos 
4. La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial No. 3 
5. Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto
6. 5 Vegas Classic Robusto	
7. Padilla Signature 1932 Robusto
8. La Vieja Habana Maduro Rothschild Luxo

Nice 40 pack of smokes for a grand total of $120.00


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Split a box of Ra Strenght with my brother


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Two boxes of Arturo Fuente Short Story Maduro, one box for me to keep, one posted in the forum to split to members http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/splits-group-buys/297068-arturo-fuente-short-story-maduro.html


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

20 Romeo y Julieta Edicion Limitada No. 2 Torpedo Tubo


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pick ups guy's!

Hey Eric how do you like that table top cutter? I ordered one a long time ago that was back ordered so I just cancelled and forgot about it until I saw your pic.


----------



## MrFuentes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> 20 Romeo y Julieta Edicion Limitada No. 2 Torpedo Tubo


Let me know how these are. I have a few at home.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Nice pick ups guy's!
> 
> Hey Eric how do you like that table top cutter? I ordered one a long time ago that was back ordered so I just cancelled and forgot about it until I saw your pic.


Very nice and heavy cutter, I need to build a wooden base for it .People tend to slam down on the lever, It's just a matter of time before I get some scratches on my bar or the poker table .


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



MrFuentes said:


> Let me know how these are. I have a few at home.


I'm going to let them rest for a couple of weeks ,but I will give them a review ,when the time is right


----------



## yourtwiztidph8

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

La aroma de cuba EE and my father no 1. The EE was great!


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The Mega Mash-Up was tempting me for so long I finally pulled the trigger and got:
Nub Ash Tray - 19.98
Corojo 6 Pack Sampler - 19.98
2 x Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto Natural (5x50)
2 x Rocky Patel Edge Robusto Natural (5x52)
2 x Camacho Corojo Diploma (5x50)

All with Free Shipping


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Not sure that this should be here....


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



harley33 said:


> Not sure that this should be here....


You referring to my last post? It's what I just bought, so I thought it counted as my latest purchase...


----------



## Zogg

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

came in today!

(far left batch are tag-alongs, i swear you cant trust anyone on puff to do a straight up sale!)










and my boom tool!


















the little concave in the middle of the handle is cradled perfectly to work as a cigar-holder (since ive been punching cigars and dont use my xi2 as a holder anymore, so i rest it on there then i use it to nub!
I actua


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



lukesparksoff said:


> Very nice and heavy cutter, I need to build a wooden base for it .People tend to slam down on the lever, It's just a matter of time before I get some scratches on my bar or the poker table .


Thanks Eric!!


----------



## Sarge

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Luckily enough we stumbled across a B&M down in Chi. Unfortunately I couldn't talk em into heading to one for a cigar. Having stumbled across it I couldn't just walk past. Ran in, browsed around a minute and came out w/ these.










was a beautiful shop, awesome selection. Was probably good thing I didn't have too much on me or a credit card.


----------



## smirak

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got my first cbid order placed today. I got a box of 5 Vegas Gold Maduro The Brick for $48.95 shipped.


----------



## harley33

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Dizzy said:


> You referring to my last post? It's what I just bought, so I thought it counted as my latest purchase...


No Dizzy, not yours. There was a post after yours that was breaking the rules. It has since been deleted. I was going to quote it, but that would have been more work for the Mods. Sorry about that.


----------



## PadillaGuy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

It's been a bit since I posted on this thread so here we go...
Over the past few weeks, I've added the following to my collection:

5 Arturo Fuente Hemingway Masterpieces
3 Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature (new bands)
5 Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic (also new bands)
10 pack Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles
20 Padilla Series 68 lanceros 
1 bundle Te-Amo New York figurados (curiosity buy...)
1 box Cusano 15th Anniversary (lanceros) with a free 12 cigar sampler
2 boxes La Flor Dominicana Axe ( made for Holt's 150th in 2008 )
1 box Vengance Series 98 robusto
1 box Oliva Serie V petit corona (these just came out...)
1 box Rocky Patel - Patel Brothers torpedo

I'll try to post pictures in the next day or so...

Good smokin'
PG


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



PadillaGuy said:


> It's been a bit since I posted on this thread so here we go...
> Over the past few weeks, I've added the following to my collection:
> 
> 5 Arturo Fuente Hemingway Masterpieces
> 3 Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature (new bands)
> 5 Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic (also new bands)
> 10 pack Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles
> 20 Padilla Series 68 lanceros
> 1 bundle Te-Amo New York figurados (curiosity buy...)
> 1 box Cusano 15th Anniversary (lanceros) with a free 12 cigar sampler
> 2 boxes La Flor Dominicana Axe ( made for Holt's 150th in 2008 )
> 1 box Vengance Series 98 robusto
> 1 box Oliva Serie V petit corona (these just came out...)
> 1 box Rocky Patel - Patel Brothers torpedo
> 
> I'll try to post pictures in the next day or so...
> 
> Good smokin'
> PG


Nice smokes, brother, especially those AFs and the LFD Axe. I have a box of the Vengeance by RP resting (hoping they're similar in flavor profile to the Kristoff version... should be since I think RP rolled both... but you never know, right?)


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Watch yourself with that MK Ultra Sarge...I smoked one the other day and boy does it have a nic kick! Got my head spinning!



Sarge said:


> Luckily enough we stumbled across a B&M down in Chi. Unfortunately I couldn't talk em into heading to one for a cigar. Having stumbled across it I couldn't just walk past. Ran in, browsed around a minute and came out w/ these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was a beautiful shop, awesome selection. Was probably good thing I didn't have too much on me or a credit card.


----------



## MrFuentes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Camacho Triple Maduro and it's great. Smoked one last night but letting the others site for a couple of months.


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



MrFuentes said:


> Camacho Triple Maduro and it's great. Smoked one last night but letting the others site for a couple of months.


These cigars really rock my world. I have a single in my cooli and two fivers from Famous on their way in the mail. The fivers were $24.95 on the Monster yesterday, which is about 1/2 their normal price point. My gut feeling is that maybe these are initially overpriced, but they are damn good sticks. I just wish the Monster would run that kind of deal on the 6x60s. It's one of my favorites, right up there with the Partagas Black Labels.


----------



## doomXsaloon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A tube of 65% beads from heartfelt for the new coolidor!!
("We're gonna need a bigger boat!")


----------



## MrFuentes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



nealw6971 said:


> These cigars really rock my world. I have a single in my cooli and two fivers from Famous on their way in the mail. The fivers were $24.95 on the Monster yesterday, which is about 1/2 their normal price point. My gut feeling is that maybe these are initially overpriced, but they are damn good sticks. I just wish the Monster would run that kind of deal on the 6x60s. It's one of my favorites, right up there with the Partagas Black Labels.


I got 2 of these 5ers from Famous. Shared one stick with friend last night so I have 8 left...can't wait.


----------



## MrFuentes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



doomXsaloon said:


> A tube of 65% beads from heartfelt for the new coolidor!!
> ("We're gonna need a bigger boat!")


Hey Ken, what do these beads do?

My humidor is stuck at 77.5% humidity inside. Will this help with that?


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



MrFuentes said:


> Hey Ken, what do these beads do?
> 
> My humidor is stuck at 77.5% humidity inside. Will this help with that?


Just as an aside...

I have two words for you guys...

Kitty

Litter

Now, before you start laughing... please read TonyBrooklyn's thread about KL. The silica KL is made from the same stuff that the humi beads are.

I use it in my coolidor and I'm not joking... I've been rock steady at 65% for the last few weeks... and this is during August when humidity is hell where I'm at.

I'm not saying you have to use it, but it's WAY cheaper than the beads.


----------



## MrFuentes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



nealw6971 said:


> Just as an aside...
> 
> I have two words for you guys...
> 
> Kitty
> 
> Litter
> 
> Now, before you start laughing... please read TonyBrooklyn's thread about KL. The silica KL is made from the same stuff that the humi beads are.
> 
> I use it in my coolidor and I'm not joking... I've been rock steady at 65% for the last few weeks... and this is during August when humidity is hell where I'm at.
> 
> I'm not saying you have to use it, but it's WAY cheaper than the beads.


My friend said the same thing. I'll get some in about 30 minutes. Any particular brand or what brand are you using?


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



MrFuentes said:


> My friend said the same thing. I'll get some in about 30 minutes. Any particular brand or what brand are you using?


Exquisicat crystals...


----------



## Johnpaul

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



MrFuentes said:


> My friend said the same thing. I'll get some in about 30 minutes. Any particular brand or what brand are you using?


Not to be rude and I see you are new like me, but this should be kept to purchases. Everything you could want to know is here

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...exquisicat-crystals-cat-litter-must-read.html

And so I will be on topic I am getting a draw tool from boom. We are meeting this week and he is going to make it out of some black maple I have.


----------



## doomXsaloon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



MrFuentes said:


> Hey Ken, what do these beads do?
> 
> My humidor is stuck at 77.5% humidity inside. Will this help with that?


Yes, the beads take humidity out, or add if needed...

http://www.heartfeltindustries.com/products.asp?cat=65%25+Rh+Humidity+Beads


----------



## doomXsaloon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Johnpaul said:


> Not to be rude and I see you are new like me, but this should be kept to purchases. Everything you could want to know is here
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...exquisicat-crystals-cat-litter-must-read.html
> 
> And so I will be on topic I am getting a draw tool from boom. We are meeting this week and he is going to make it out of some black maple I have.


We are talking beads, which was my purchase, and may be his, too....
sometimes there are questions/discussions about purchases, no?


----------



## MrFuentes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



doomXsaloon said:


> We are talking beads, which was my purchase, and may be his, too....
> sometimes there are questions/discussions about purchases, no?


Agreed and thanks for the info Ken.


----------



## Johnpaul

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



doomXsaloon said:


> We are talking beads, which was my purchase, and may be his, too....
> sometimes there are questions/discussions about purchases, no?


Yes, and maybe I didn't word that the best way. I just have noticed that the KL discussion derails a lot of threads and that's why it has its own sticky. I meant no disrespect.


----------



## kmirsaeidi

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I just got some Camacho Diploma 6x60s

Any thoughts on these?


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



harley33 said:


> No Dizzy, not yours. There was a post after yours that was breaking the rules. It has since been deleted. I was going to quote it, but that would have been more work for the Mods. Sorry about that.


No worries. Never saw that other one, so I was confused as crap. Had also been drinking, so that added to the confusion. HAHA


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



kmirsaeidi said:


> I just got some Camacho Diploma 6x60s
> 
> Any thoughts on these?


Haven't smoked a Diploma that's a 6x60, but I have had the Camacho Corojo Diploma that was a 5x50 and it was awesome! I've only noticed one problem with them though... I've only seen them on sale one time, and didn't buy enough at that price.


----------



## doomXsaloon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Johnpaul said:


> Yes, and maybe I didn't word that the best way. I just have noticed that the KL discussion derails a lot of threads and that's why it has its own sticky. I meant no disrespect.


No offense taken,,,but, um, I think the kitty got outta the litter and has hijacked your avatar!!


----------



## MrFuentes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



doomXsaloon said:


> No offense taken,,,but, um, I think the kitty got outta the litter and has hijacked your avatar!!


Nice one...lol. :behindsofa:


----------



## MrFuentes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



nealw6971 said:


> Just as an aside...
> 
> I have two words for you guys...
> 
> Kitty
> 
> Litter
> 
> Now, before you start laughing... please read TonyBrooklyn's thread about KL. The silica KL is made from the same stuff that the humi beads are.
> 
> I use it in my coolidor and I'm not joking... I've been rock steady at 65% for the last few weeks... and this is during August when humidity is hell where I'm at.
> 
> I'm not saying you have to use it, but it's WAY cheaper than the beads.


Just got some litter. Trying it in about 4 hours.


----------



## cedjunior

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Had to pick up a box of LFD DL Digger.










Here is one next to a DL 654 (6"x54)


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

2 AF 858 Candellas








Have never smoked a candella wrapper cigar so can't wait til these get some rest to fire them up.


----------



## Fuelie95

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Box AF SS Maduro
1 Box Viaje Satori Zen
1 Box Viaje Late Harvest


----------



## FWTX

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very Nice Ken


----------



## rejart

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just got my order in from Tampa Humidor. First time ordering from them and I'm very pleased with the service. A couple of cigars I had ordered happened to be out of stock and instead of just backordering them, they took the time to call me up and tell me. Turns out I was able to order my second choice of vitola (illusione mk instead of the cg:4). Also they do a much better job of packing the orders than CI does.

Here's my haul:










Box of IT super fuerte maduro coronas

Since they had so many singles available (good prices too)...










Fiver of RP Edge Sumatra toros (hiding in the back)
Couple sizes of Ambos Mundos Sumatra
Punch London Club
RP vintage 1992 petite corona
HDM Dark Sumatra (can you tell I'm on a Sumatra kick?)
SP double maduro La Mancha
Illusione MK

Also visited a local B&M (not pictured)
AF 8-5-8
RP Edge maduro missles
RP vintage 1992 coronas

Saved out a few for smoking and threw the rest in the freezer.

This should keep me busy for a while (at least till next month:bounce


----------



## jerobinson17

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a delivery today from the "devil site"

5'ver of Rp Connecticut
Alec Bradley sampler
10 GH Vintage 
3 Oliva Connecticut Tubos
Tatuaje Miami petit 
Xikar cutter


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

One more coming!


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> One more coming!


Dave, that is just... holy cow...


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> One more coming!


:shock:

Thats... bloody... _awesome_.


----------



## Johnpaul

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> One more coming!


Does this disorder have an official medical name yet? I was was fretting over the very small order I just placed and I'm worried that some day I might get this bad.

Nice looking p*rn though. Only thing better is if they didn't have their clothes on. :banana:


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Johnpaul said:


> Does this disorder have an official medical name yet? I was was fretting over the very small order I just placed and I'm worried that some day I might get this bad.
> 
> Nice looking p*rn though. Only thing better is if they didn't have their clothes on. :banana:


Yeah but I don't know what it is for me I find something I like and may not be able to get more I get all I can.

Clothes off never unless she is along!!!


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Holy jeebus smelvis!!! My wife would murder me if I did that. And my son wouldn't have diapers... HAHA


----------



## bwhite220

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Going to be hard to follow that!!


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

If I ever have any more kids... I'll probably name them Smelvis and Shuckins.


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> One more coming!


Dave, if you just want to play with building blocks I think Legos are cheaper than boxes of cigars!

:faint:


----------



## andrprosh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



rejart said:


> Just got my order in from Tampa Humidor. First time ordering from them and I'm very pleased with the service. A couple of cigars I had ordered happened to be out of stock and instead of just backordering them, they took the time to call me up and tell me. Turns out I was able to order my second choice of vitola (illusione mk instead of the cg:4). Also they do a much better job of packing the orders than CI does.
> 
> Here's my haul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box of IT super fuerte maduro coronas
> 
> Since they had so many singles available (good prices too)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiver of RP Edge Sumatra toros (hiding in the back)
> Couple sizes of Ambos Mundos Sumatra
> Punch London Club
> RP vintage 1992 petite corona
> HDM Dark Sumatra (can you tell I'm on a Sumatra kick?)
> SP double maduro La Mancha
> Illusione MK
> 
> Also visited a local B&M (not pictured)
> AF 8-5-8
> RP Edge maduro missles
> RP vintage 1992 coronas
> 
> Saved out a few for smoking and threw the rest in the freezer.
> 
> This should keep me busy for a while (at least till next month:bounce


Beautiful presentation.


----------



## ChiTownHustler

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5er Viaje Sartori Karma


----------



## bMay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A bunch of singles!!

Lancero's









Viaje's


----------



## psycho_meatball

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5er diesel unholy cocktail
5er est 1844 anejado No. 54
5er 5 vegas classic robusto 
nica libre 5-cigar sampler


----------



## MrFuentes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A box of AF SS Maduros.


----------



## jurgenph

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

since i heep hearing good things about the 601 line, and i haven't had any of them yet. so i had to bid on a few... i got addicted to bidding sites lately, heh.

601 green, blue and reds.
5 RyJ reserva real maduro lanceros

along with a few other random singles that i was able to snag for around $2-$4 each.

i had to order another humidor too, as i ran out of storage room.

J.


----------



## MrFuentes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



MrFuentes said:


> A box of AF SS Maduros.


Forgot pics...


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Arturo Fuente Short Story Maduro 5-er. Special thanks to RayCarlo for setting the split up and props to Derek (Ninja) for helping facilitate a PP transaction between the two of us. Thanks guys!


----------



## MrFuentes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Enjoy Neal. Raycarlo is a cool guy. lane:

We should all bump up his Ring Guage...lol.


----------



## Piper1

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Sitting at MJM enjoying an Oliveros Kopi Luwak at the last Thursday of the month promotion.


----------



## Johnpaul

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I wish I could say I ordered a six foot stack of short stories but here is my humble order of Pinar Del Rio. And the cheap ash tray poking up in the corner. :hat:


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My new Ash Tray came in today. I figured it was appropriate to break it in with a Nub Habano 464T and a glass of Macallan 10. This will be a good ending to an otherwise crappy day!


----------



## bMay

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Dizzy said:


> My new Ash Tray came in today. I figured it was appropriate to break it in with a Nub Habano 464T and a glass of Macallan 10. This will be a good ending to an otherwise crappy day!


Call me an idiot, but what are those dark colored cubes in your scotch?
I'm guessing some kind of "ice"?


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very Very Nice:hail::hail::hail:



MrFuentes said:


> Forgot pics...


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



bMay said:


> Call me an idiot, but what are those dark colored cubes in your scotch?
> I'm guessing some kind of "ice"?


They are Whiskey rocks... They cool your scotch, only very mildly, and don't add any kind of flavor what so ever. Wife got them for me for my birthday


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## BMack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a great deal from bazookajoe on a Tatuaje sampler. A couple favorites, the Face and black...and an Anarchy, Boris and Drac. Then he threw in a hitchhiker! I'm waaay over budget but this only leaves the Frank and I can get going on my Monster series reviews! Maybe if I get lucky I'll find and buy a Frank in time for Halloween!


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice Josh


----------



## Rackir

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well, I got home from my first day on the new job at about midnight last night, and I find a nice fat box on the table waiting for me. I'd ordered these last Friday, but since my delivery day is on Thursday I'd just about forgotten these were en-route.
Oliva serie O torps and Maduros









Diesel UC's and Vegas Miami's (which every says are the best of the Vegas line)









And a CAO Yin Yang pack, cause I'm a sucker for cool packaging (which is a hell of a liability in the cigar world).

















Hhmmm, my humidor seems to be shrinking.


----------



## chu2

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



raycarlo said:


> 2 AF 858 Candellas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have never smoked a candella wrapper cigar so can't wait til these get some rest to fire them up.


Good choice to start with! In my (admittedly limited) candela experience, these are about the best. The grassy bitterness of the wrapper is balanced very nicely with a rich filler.

My haul this week: 









Some Villiger Exports and Padron 3000s. I'm picking up a case of the Villigers for the winter....might as well sample both first! The Padrons were more out of curiosity, since I haven't had one yet. I figured I might as well get one of each, see what kind of difference the wrapper makes.


----------



## Dubv23

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*










All in the family sampler
A. Fernandez 5 star sampler.

( four 5 packs along top)
& 90 rated boutique sampler

This is one of four shipmentss...


----------



## rmduane

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just grabbed 3 Viaje 5 packs. Skull&bones fat man and little boy and late harvest.


----------



## Desertlifter

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Went to a Perdomo rep event yesterday at my B&M. Had a great chat with the rep and enjoyed a cup of iced coffee with a Perdomo Patriarch in a Connie wrapper, something that I normally wouldn't try.

I quite liked it - in fact I bought more of them, and a corojo wrapped one as well.

For my troubles I was given a new release Exhibicion. Letting that one rest a bit - she's purty.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## JPinDC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

On my way to Myrtle through Raleigh and scored some Liga P's and Old Man and C! at Empire! So psyched hope to have one tonight. Now in Myrtle and will also pick up more Liga P's before leaving.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 quesada Oktoberfest
2 viaje fat man
2 viaje little boy
2 viaje late harvest toro
2 viaje late harvest robusto
1 tatuaje especial

Edit - wtf is up with viaje and the double headed cigars lately. The new s&b are capped on both ends like the zombie & c4. Not my favorite style by far.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought a box of PDR 1878 - great smokes.


----------



## bwhite220

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 x FFOX Belicoso XXX
1 x FFOX Love Affair
1 x FFOX El Scorpion
1 x FFOX Perfexion X
1 x AF Hemingway Maduro
5 x AF Short Story Maduro


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

A few more boxes of short story maduros!


----------



## usrower321

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> A few more boxes of short story maduros!


Dave, are they just that good or is there another reason you're picking up so many boxes?

If they are then I guess I need to find a few to try.


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



usrower321 said:


> Dave, are they just that good or is there another reason you're picking up so many boxes?
> 
> If they are then I guess I need to find a few to try.


Just had one a couple nights ago... nubbed it...

Yes... they are THAT good. And hard to find from what I've seen.


----------



## bwhite220

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Buy them!!! AFSS Maduros are absolutely incredible!


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Now I'm regretting not picking one of those up on my last trip to the B&M. Guess I'll wait till next month.


----------



## Vitulla

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

picked up a box of 5 vegas gold after recommendations on here.


----------



## Dubv23

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*









Round 2 today:
Nub ashtray from the monster
10 pack CAO Black Gothics from cbid

Round 3 coming tomorrow...

4 will be next week.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



usrower321 said:


> Dave, are they just that good or is there another reason you're picking up so many boxes?
> 
> If they are then I guess I need to find a few to try.


I like them a lot and go to them almost daily at least so far.

BCP has them in stock :beerchug:


----------



## ShortFuse

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

a 10box of Acid Kuba Deluxe Tubos for my guys to smoke on. To echo what Dave said, BCP is a great place to look for stuff.


----------



## cw_mi

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a little carried away on Cbid !


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ShortFuse said:


> a 10box of Acid Kuba Deluxe Tubos for my guys to smoke on. To echo what Dave said, BCP is a great place to look for stuff.


Thanks Thom

BCP has a new Director for marketing I have yet to talk to her we have been playing phone tag but her last message say's she is very much on board for donations and putting something together again with us.

I think most cigar companies do stuff for the Troops but BCP has a different? how can I say it feel almost a passion like I feel. They certainly care and offer great customer service and always happy to ship to APO's

I think we will put something cool and exciting together with them and I say that even though I have yet to actually talk to her.

Dave :beerchug: How long Thom before you get couch and beer time brother?


----------



## ShortFuse

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> Thanks Thom
> 
> BCP has a new Director for marketing I have yet to talk to her we have been playing phone tag but her last message say's she is very much on board for donations and putting something together again with us.
> 
> I think most cigar companies do stuff for the Troops but BCP has a different? how can I say it feel almost a passion like I feel. They certainly care and offer great customer service and always happy to ship to APO's
> 
> I think we will put something cool and exciting together with them and I say that even though I have yet to actually talk to her.
> 
> Dave :beerchug: How long Thom before you get couch and beer time brother?


Got a while before Miller Time. I'm still counting triple digits over here. A lot of it depends on when and if we (The United States) do leave here. There is so much BS going around its hard to separate fact from fiction. In other words, I'm here until they tell me otherwise :dude:

As far as their marketing, when I made my last order I mentioned the fact I'd like to see more 5 packs of some stuff. I mean, we have tons of great guys here that do box splits, but I dont wanna sit and wait and hope I got in on time. They have a ton of top notch stuff and I just asked to put it at a friendlier price point for those of us that like good sticks but can't buy a box at a time. Hopefully, it resonates with them. Also curious to see what their military 3 pack is. They didn't drop one in my last order, so I'm supposed to get 2 this time. We'll see right?

I'm gonna start jumping in on their free shipping deals because I'm getting slaughtered by thier USPS rates. $18 to ship a box of 10 tubes and a 5 pack. Thats over a dollar a stick! I know what can fit in a large flat rate box to an APO for $12.95! :beerchug: Just sayin!


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bought a second set of drawers a while ago to match my first Avanti winador. Bought the second unit. Got the wine fridge. It was bashed in and had to have FedEx pick it back up. The replacement finally came in. Now I have a matching pair. Yay!!!










Now its time to tinker with this one too!

Ooooo. And I picked up 10er of Avo 80th. Can't wait for those to show up.


----------



## andrprosh

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



socalocmatt said:


> Bought a second set of drawers a while ago to match my first Avanti winador. Bought the second unit. Got the wine fridge. It was bashed in and had to have FedEx pick it back up. The replacement finally came in. Now I have a matching pair. Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now its time to tinker with this one too!
> 
> Ooooo. And I picked up 10er of Avo 80th. Can't wait for those to show up.


Looks nice, I like that black color, classy.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ShortFuse said:


> Got a while before Miller Time. I'm still counting triple digits over here. A lot of it depends on when and if we (The United States) do leave here. There is so much BS going around its hard to separate fact from fiction. In other words, I'm here until they tell me otherwise :dude:
> 
> As far as their marketing, when I made my last order I mentioned the fact I'd like to see more 5 packs of some stuff. I mean, we have tons of great guys here that do box splits, but I dont wanna sit and wait and hope I got in on time. They have a ton of top notch stuff and I just asked to put it at a friendlier price point for those of us that like good sticks but can't buy a box at a time. Hopefully, it resonates with them. Also curious to see what their military 3 pack is. They didn't drop one in my last order, so I'm supposed to get 2 this time. We'll see right?
> 
> I'm gonna start jumping in on their free shipping deals because I'm getting slaughtered by thier USPS rates. $18 to ship a box of 10 tubes and a 5 pack. Thats over a dollar a stick! I know what can fit in a large flat rate box to an APO for $12.95! :beerchug: Just sayin!


All I can say is talk to them, I will cut and paste your thoughts and email it to her. they do have to make a profit but they donated 1600 plus cigars at one time. no one has ever come close to doing that with us.

LMK when you are ready for the next round brother!

Dave


----------



## usrower321

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smelvis said:


> I like them a lot and go to them almost daily at least so far.
> 
> BCP has them in stock :beerchug:


Thanks Dave! I set up a box split, but it looks like I didn't make it in time at BCP. I did jump on a backorder for the split though. I'm hoping it really does get back in stock in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Matt has another wineador....this is bad!


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

LOL. Not for more stuff. Just to help oraganize what I already have. And yes, I do believe the BS that I tell myself.


----------



## bradfordcharles

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Hmmm, the latest devil site purchase was:

6 Perdomo Edicion de Silvio Toro Maduro
10 Romeo y Julieta Edicion Limitada No.2
Box of 13 Cu-Avana Punishers
2 Oliva Master Blend 3 Torpedos
Anddd a Herfador X5 to carry some of them around in.


----------



## Dubv23

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

20 Gh vintage 2002
10 man of war toros came today


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just scored some Padilla Miami at 32.50 (Freefall) - Padilla Miami Toro - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com

This was yesterday's haul:

Closed 8/23 Est. 1844 Anejado No. 58 (Single) 1/1	$2.00	
Closed 8/23 Padilla Achilles Toro (Single) 1/1	$2.00	
Closed 8/23 Padilla Series '68 Black Bear (Single) 1/1	$3.00	
Closed 8/23 Pirate's Gold 'Big Boy' Toro Negra Maduro - 5-Pack 1/1	$10.00	
Closed 8/23 Joya de Nicaragua Fuerte Consul - 5-Pack 1/1	$9.00	
Closed 8/20 Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generoso - 10 Cigars 1	$31.85


----------



## rjacobs

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

So far this week from C-Bid I have won:
Stinky 4 finger ashtray
Box of 21 Camacho Corojo Limted Diploma's
Box of 20 Olivero's Eight Zero Preferido's
2 10 packs of Padilla Miami Toro's

And I have one more auction that closes tonight I am hoping to win.


----------



## ezred

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Well Monday 8/29/11 was good day:

from local B&M:
1 box 8-5-8 Sungrowns
5 AF Short Story maddies
3 Nub 464 maddies
3 Tatuaje La Casita Criollas
2 La Flor Dominican Air Bender Chisels
2 Viaje Late Harvest
1 Don Pepin Garcia Blue Fundadores
1 Viaje Skull & Bones Fat Man
1 La Sirena Corona

CI delivery:
2 Bundles Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robustos
2 5ers Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classics

Cbid:
1 5er Angelinos

oh

plus my noob PIF and my winnings on a contest hit

Who said Mondays were bad!


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Had a lot of trouble holding these up while I took the shot... they weigh a ton!










Special thanks to Mr. Mikey for setting me up!


----------



## szyzk

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

El Triunfador's Old Man & the C and half a dozen Tat Black PLs. It was a good day.


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

very nice Andrew...for me Oba Oba Oba Oba!


----------



## Wildone

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

View attachment 57166


Viaje Late Harvest,
Avion Fausto,
Elo Gio E.L.,
El Gran Rey Curivari


----------



## cw_mi

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



nealw6971 said:


> Had a lot of trouble holding these up while I took the shot... they weigh a ton!
> 
> Special thanks to Mr. Mikey for setting me up!


I've got some of those on the way from him... can't wait to get them.


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Not a big purchase, but I think it opened the flood gates. Saw that the Class 6 (Only place to buy booze on base) just got some AF Short Stories in, so I picked one up. Definitely going to get more for those time when you're hungry and don't want to wait a while.

Which one's better, the naty or the madi?


----------



## nealw6971

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Dizzy said:


> Not a big purchase, but I think it opened the flood gates. Saw that the Class 6 (Only place to buy booze on base) just got some AF Short Stories in, so I picked one up. Definitely going to get more for those time when you're hungry and don't want to wait a while.
> 
> Which one's better, the naty or the madi?


Both are great, but the Maduro is something special...


----------



## bwhite220

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



nealw6971 said:


> Both are great, but the Maduro is something special...


+ 100


----------



## Dizzy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



nealw6971 said:


> Both are great, but the Maduro is something special...





bwhite220 said:


> + 100


Thanks for the .02 guys. I'm happy with this one, so if the maduro is something special, I can't wait to hit the B&M next time I'm in El Paso... 90 miles away... HAH


----------



## Wildone

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Dizzy said:


> Not a big purchase, but I think it opened the flood gates. Saw that the Class 6 (Only place to buy booze on base) just got some AF Short Stories in, so I picked one up. Definitely going to get more for those time when you're hungry and don't want to wait a while.
> 
> Which one's better, the naty or the madi?


They are both good IMO, the Maddy is a limited release.


----------



## smoking ash

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo) - 10 pack
5 Vegas Series 'A' Atomic - 10 pack
San Cristobal Clasico - 5 pack
CAO Black Ltd. Edition Bengal (toro) - 10 pack
God of Fire 2007 Carlito Churchill - Single Cigar
Herf-a-Dor X5 Traveldor - 5-Capacity
all from Cbid


----------



## Mortanis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of My Father #4 lanceros and a box of Jamie Garcia Reserva Especial Belicosos just showed up. My 2 standard go-to smokes these days!


----------



## MrFuentes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Had one of each last night Sean. I prefer the Maduro one only slightly more. Letting the Natural sit in the humidor only makes it better. I had a great night.



Dizzy said:


> Not a big purchase, but I think it opened the flood gates. Saw that the Class 6 (Only place to buy booze on base) just got some AF Short Stories in, so I picked one up. Definitely going to get more for those time when you're hungry and don't want to wait a while.
> 
> Which one's better, the naty or the madi?


----------



## cw_mi

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 pack 5 Vegas Gold Maduro Churchill
5 pack Gurkha Beast
5 pack Gurkha Crest Churchill
5 pack Diesel Unholy Cocktail
5 pack Particulares Robusto

And a 10 capacity travel herf a dor


----------



## JCMaduro

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just made my first online purchase! A bunch of singles from StogieBros.

1 Carlos Torano 1916 Cameroon Robusto
1 Oliva Serie 'O' Maduro Robusto
2 Oliva Serie 'G' Maduro Special 'G'
1 Carlos Torano Casa Torano Robusto
2 Carlos Torano Casa Torano Maduro Robusto


----------



## Pgagnon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Nice pickup everyone!


----------



## Pgagnon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Now here is my first internet purchase


----------



## Treadwell

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Tabak con leche 10 pack on freefall. Yum


----------



## Johnpaul

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## saucy_jack

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 Box of Tatuaje Seleccion De Cazador petites
1 Box of Padron Corticos natural


----------



## kp_church

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just received a package from a new vendor that I was recently informed about. Package arrived in 10 days.

1 - 50 cab - PLPC
2 - 25 dress boxed Bolivar PC's


----------



## bcannon87

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

1 5er of AFSS Maddies!


----------



## bwhite220

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 x San Cristobal Seleccion del Sol Robusto
5 x Padron 1964 Anniversary Series Principe


----------



## smoking ash

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Stopped in the local B&M just to stop in. 
Rocky Patel 1961
Rock Patel Decade
Rocky Patel 1990
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Between the Lines
assorted Brick house singles


----------



## zenom

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Lets just say that on top of the dozen I started off with, I got a little too caught up in cigar auctioneer and cigarbid and now have about 80 sticks coming. Then on top of that went to the store last night and bought more including some PG Symphony 20, Illusione, PIO Resurrection, Punch Rare Corojo and Cohiba. I also have some 601 (blue label), Rocky Patels, Don Peppin Garcia and many others coming in via cigar bid. So I will have about 100 sticks. Good thing I bought some Dr RH and have a good supply of ziplocs, because the 20 ct humidor I have isn't going to cut it.


----------



## MrFuentes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



smoking ash said:


> Stopped in the local B&M just to stop in.
> Rocky Patel 1961
> Rock Patel Decade
> Rocky Patel 1990
> Arturo Fuente Hemingway Between the Lines
> assorted Brick house singles


How much were the Between the Lines going for?


----------



## smoking ash

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



MrFuentes said:


> How much were the Between the Lines going for?


$22 Only had two left in the box. I asked if they stocked them and said only have had them a couple times. I've looked online but all out of stock.


----------



## MrFuentes

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Thanks.



smoking ash said:


> $22 Only had two left in the box. I asked if they stocked them and said only have had them a couple times. I've looked online but all out of stock.


----------



## Charlie G.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

It's a holiday so I made a trip to my B&M to pick up some sticks I wanted. 
Why is it always like a kid in a candy store :smoke: Oh and I had to also stop on the way home for a Porterhouse steak and a Rib-eye steak. Now I'm ready for the labor day Holiday and Fall surf fishing season. Well let's just say the holiday weekend.










1 Liga Privada #9
1 Kristoff maduro
8 Viaje late Harvest
1 Viaje S&B
4 Viaje WLP 50/50 Red
4 Viaje TNT


----------



## primetime76

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Charlie G. said:


> It's a holiday so I made a trip to my B&M to pick up some sticks I wanted.
> Why is it always like a kid in a candy store :smoke: Oh and I had to also stop on the way home for a Porterhouse steak and a Rib-eye steak. Now I'm ready for the labor day Holiday and Fall surf fishing season. Well let's just say the holiday weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Liga Privada #9
> 1 Kristoff maduro
> 8 Viaje late Harvest
> 1 Viaje S&B
> 4 Viaje WLP 50/50 Red
> 4 Viaje TNT


I only see 7 Viaje Harvest and no Liga Privada...is it safe to assume that they have already met a firey death?


----------



## k-morelli

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

quick trip to holts produced..
1 - Padron 3000 maduro
1- Tatuaje Fausto ft127
1 - Tatuaje Havana VI Gorditos


----------



## Charlie G.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Damn you caught me Kipp I am a weak man LMAO
I just hope the rest of them sticks make it threw the weekend :tape:


----------



## eljimmy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I got me a box of Namakubi Papi Chulos and a box of the new Room 101 connecticuts


----------



## pinoy

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

3 double coronas Tabacalera
5 Double Corona 1881


----------



## wahoofever

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I was mildly excited today, I finally hit a Jam purchase that I wanted. Most of the ones I want are like in 5 - 7 minute windows. That being said I did miss on the Short Stories but I'm happy that I hit on a 5iver of Illusione Robusto Candella's for $27.5 which is a darn good deal.

Just because I didn't buy enough cigars today at lunch I went to the B&M and grabbed 2 Oliva Serie V #4. So I'm happy.


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I picked up a Coleman Xtreme 150 quart cooler with wheels for $72 from Walmart, I thought for a second to get the 120, but I couldn't resist. Luckily it fit in my car, as that was the only reason I thought about the 120. What's funny is though I can't find any pics of it on the web, so I guess I'll have to snap some pictures!


----------



## bradfordcharles

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice, I've wanted to try a TNT for a while now... anyone know of any online retailers? The local B&M doesn't carry Viaje, which is a shame.


----------



## Truebigmike75

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of Cain Habano 660 and a Box of CainF 660 absolutely in love with these smokes:smoke:


----------



## CigarMike

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Jamie Garcia Reserva Especial Limited Edition 2011. Got a couple freebies. WOOT.


----------



## Charlie G.

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Wow Mike they look oh so tasty


----------



## fivespdcat

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Those Jaime Garcia's look real nice!


----------



## AmCo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Bdl of Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002, let's see what the fuss is all about.


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Got a few goodies in the mail this week:thumb:


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just picked up a couple 858 sun growns and an 858 maduro


----------



## k-morelli

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



raycarlo said:


> Just picked up a couple 858 sun growns and an 858 maduro


love the 858's.. smoked a natural and I have a maduro sitting in the coolidor


----------



## mike91LX

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

this just showed up on my doorstep. cant believe i FINALLY found one at a reasonable price


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mike91LX said:


> this just showed up on my doorstep. cant believe i FINALLY found one at a reasonable price


That is beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## Hinson

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Very nice, grats on the find


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

What a great find Mike, Oh to have been around back then with connections. Congrats and enjoy them


----------



## mike91LX

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

yeah i just started getting into the hobby after the black jars were released. then last week i was shooting the S--- with a guy online who had some stuff for sale and asked him if he had a black jar that he was willing to sell. i couldnt believe it when he said yeah. guess i was just in the right place at the right time


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

That jar is beautiful.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mike91LX said:


> yeah i just started getting into the hobby after the black jars were released. then last week i was shooting the S--- with a guy online who had some stuff for sale and asked him if he had a black jar that he was willing to sell. i couldnt believe it when he said yeah. guess i was just in the right place at the right time


Right place right time, Very cool almost impossible to find now without paying well a lot. Congrats man!


----------



## Rock31

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Jar sells for like 70$ empty on some sites...


----------



## Truebigmike75

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

New Xikar FINALLY came in


----------



## Truebigmike75

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

guess i dont know how to add attactments lol


----------



## tobacmon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



mike91LX said:


> this just showed up on my doorstep. cant believe i FINALLY found one at a reasonable price


Funny Mike, I have that same jar but mine doesn't look the same--oh yea mines "Empty"--Nice score!


----------



## quantim0

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## AlanP

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

that Xikar room 101 is awesome!!!!!


----------



## Agnt47

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

The other day I grabbed an Ashton Imperial and a Padron 1964 Imperial(M)


----------



## kuntry08

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

CI's summer sizzler sampler for me.


----------



## loki993

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Truebigmike75 said:


> guess i dont know how to add attactments lol





AlanP said:


> that Xikar room 101 is awesome!!!!!


yeah those are awesome. I really want one. Its just hard with limited funds I just see that 65 being better spent on cigars lol.


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



nealw6971 said:


> Had a lot of trouble holding these up while I took the shot... they weigh a ton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks to Mr. Mikey for setting me up!


I really want to get my hands on a few of these. I keep hearing great things about them, but have yet to sample one. Some day... Soon, hopefully!

:smoke:


----------



## fishfarmer

These are My latest..


----------



## neil

rocky patel edge sumatra
tatuaje la casita criolla
Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Belicoso

looking forward to burning these things!


----------



## AmCo

Oliva Serie O
Oliva Connecticut
Punch


----------



## Johnpaul

San Lotano Maduro 2nd (AJ Fernandez)
Partagas Black Label Crystal Tubo
Bought from my local B&M


----------



## k-morelli

Johnpaul said:


> San Lotano Maduro 2nd (AJ Fernandez)
> Partagas Black Label Crystal Tubo
> Bought from my local B&M


that San Lotano looks just like a Diesel UC which is a great stick


----------



## socalocmatt

Went to my local shop and picked up these:









Then I grabbed these when I was at the SoCal Herf. The ~h1~ where marked from '09 so I can't wait to give those a whirl:


----------



## David_ESM

The last couples weeks or so purchase list:
10 Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles
10 Arturo Fuente 858 Maduro
5 Est 1844
5 Man O' War Torpedos
5 Oliva MB III Robustos
2x Boutique #3 Samplers Link


----------



## loki993

rabidsquirrelOG said:


> I really want to get my hands on a few of these. I keep hearing great things about them, but have yet to sample one. Some day... Soon, hopefully!
> 
> :smoke:


Yeah, theres a DE event coming up here nedxt week. Im really hoping they bring some with them. Id also really like to somhow score a LP L40 lol. Well see.


----------



## loki993

And for purchases:

I really need to start taking pics of my stuff, but

5 Pack of J fuego Origen originals
5 pack of Sangre de Toro Originals
5ver of JDN 1970 Machito coronas from Atlantic
5ver of OR Tat Black Lanceros that should be here today
2 Viaje Late Harvests
2 S&B Red MOABs from my local they didnt get the new ones...hmmm


----------



## ShortFuse

A bundle or Ron Mexico Churchills - no lie for $16 off CBID. I will post a picture up of all of my haul when it gets here. Theres still another $200 of stuff thats pending on auctions.


----------



## rejart

Stopped by the local B&M today and picked up a few things. I love the Oliva line, but still hadn't tried all of their offerings. Decided to pick up a Conny and an O. Still need to try the MB III sometime.

Also picked up 2 Ashton VSGs for the wife and I. Our anniversary is coming up, so I thought I'd get something nice to celebrate.

All are robustos in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## mrsmitty

rejart said:


> Stopped by the local B&M today and picked up a few things. I love the Oliva line, but still hadn't tried all of their offerings. Decided to pick up a Conny and an O. Still need to try the MB III sometime.
> 
> Also picked up 2 Ashton VSGs for the wife and I. Our anniversary is coming up, so I thought I'd get something nice to celebrate.
> 
> All are robustos in case anyone was wondering.


I just tried my first MB III a few days ago, I think I found another favorite. Definitely worth a try.


----------



## usrower321

Just got the box of short story maduros in for my box split


----------



## User Name

usrower321 said:


> Just got the box of short story maduros in for my box split


If you got a whole box, what did you split?


----------



## EricF

Got these today!


----------



## usrower321

User Name said:


> If you got a whole box, what did you split?


I guess you haven't done one, but a box split is when one person organizes the purchase of a box of cigars with other puffers. That person then ships out 5ers or whatever the stick # is that other BOTL's contributed for. It's basically like being a middle man when people can't afford/don't want a whole box or want to try a few before they commit to an entire box.



EricF said:


> Got these today!


Nice Eric! Let me know what you think of them whenever you decide to fire them up.


----------



## Max_Power

User Name said:


> If you got a whole box, what did you split?


One person has to get the while box to split between the others involved.


----------



## User Name

Max_Power said:


> One person has to get the while box to split between the others involved.


Ahhh, it was pre-split. Gotcha. I thought maybe they gave bulk discounts on multiple boxes. :third:


----------



## Hopperb

I was in a couple of B&M's and happened into some Fuente 8-5-8 sungrowns picked up 12 in one store and then in another I found a box of these, a box of Short Story Maduro, and several Anejos so a pretty good score.


----------



## Johnpaul

J. Fuego Gran Reserva Corojo #1 Original fiver and a few fivers of the Origen Original.


----------



## Rackir

lets see, a 5 pack of Indian Tabac Camaroon's, a 6 pack pack sampler of MOW's (2 each of ruination, original and virtue's), and 1 El Mejor Espressor Torp (which smells wonderful!) and a Cohiba Extra Vigeroso 550, which will probably be stronger than I like, but I've just been jonesing to try a Cohiba.


----------



## Wallbright

Wow great pickups guys!


----------



## php007

3 Boxes of Davidoff 100 Toro
3 Boxes of Davidoff Limites Edition 2011 "White Edition"
1 Box Of My Father 2011 Limited Edition
2 Boxes of Avo Lounge


----------



## Dubv23

Will ship tomorrow but I'm expecting

3x Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Toro
5x Don Pepin Cuban Classic robust
10x alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum
5x 1844 no 54 
Gurkha big box sampler- 10 cigars


----------



## David_ESM

mrsmitty said:


> I just tried my first MB III a few days ago, I think I found another favorite. Definitely worth a try.


Watch for them on Cbids Freefall. I post it up when I see it in the promos thread. However when they are up you can get a 5er of the robustos for $21.


----------



## jbgd825

In the mail I've got 2 black pearls and a mazo of GH 02s 

From my B&M I just picked up a 601blue label and a padron 5000maduro


----------



## thegoldenmackid

php007 said:


> 3 Boxes of Davidoff 100 Toro
> 3 Boxes of Davidoff Limites Edition 2011 "White Edition"
> 1 Box Of My Father 2011 Limited Edition
> 2 Boxes of Avo Lounge


Still haven't gotten around to either one of those Lounge cigars, oddly.

But that sir is how it is done.


----------



## canadacigar

3 MOW Ruination... one of my favs
3 5Vegas AAA
3 MOW virtue
3 Diesel unholy cocktail.... great little stick
3 La Hercienda oscuro


----------



## Johnpaul

[No message]


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG

This order just came in:

Closed 9/2	Padilla Miami Toro - 10 Cigars	$32.50 
Closed 8/30	Hygro-Set Adjustable Digital Hygrometer 1 $11.25 
Closed 8/27	SWAG Elite (Lancero) (Single)	5/10 $2.00

:woohoo:


----------



## Frodo

Johnpaul said:


>


Query: what are the sticks on top of the humi (not the vintage 2002s)?


----------



## Johnpaul

Frodo said:


> Query: what are the sticks on top of the humi (not the vintage 2002s)?


Oliveros Cuban Spliff. They were a freebie from ci. They are odd little suckers. I smoked one ROTT and it was better than I thought it would be. Construction is really rough and I don't think they are quite good enough to give to a friend, but for a knock around not too bad.


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



nealw6971 said:


> Definitely curious about those doppelbocks. Keep us up to date on how they age.


I smoked one the other day. It was great for a budget stick.

:smoke2:


----------



## Treadwell

This was actually a few purchases ago, but I took the pic and couldn't post pics until today, so here ya go:










It was at a Drew event at my B&M. They had a "buy 5 get 2 free" deal (as well as other deals at higher numbers). Smoked the Tabak right away (thus having only the band to show), and LOVED it. I haven't touched the rest yet. One of the Antano Dark Corojos is in my "smoke soon" humidor, but I put the rest away. I forgot my "buy two, one for now, one for next year" policy so I'm going to have to rebuy the four other singles soon just so I can smoke them ROTT (I've never tried any of these before).

As for Takaks, I have 10 on the way. :woohoo:


----------



## mike91LX

just showed up, my greatest tat haul yet:










1/2 box boris
3 - Drac
2 - OR noella reserva 2006
3 - noella reserva 2008
5 - regios reserva 2008
5 - reserva SW MADURO 2008
17 -OR tat black robustos


----------



## User Name

Jay- I'd go back and grab more liga privadas!!!!


----------



## nealw6971

User Name said:


> Jay- I'd go back and grab more liga privadas!!!!


And send them to me... because honestly, you won't enjoy them. In fact, you'll hate them. They're the crappiest smoke ever and everyone should send them to me because I don't mind taking a hit for the team.

:lie:


----------



## primetime76

I just got wood....just sayin'.



mike91LX said:


> just showed up, my greatest tat haul yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 box boris
> 3 - Drac
> 2 - OR noella reserva 2006
> 3 - noella reserva 2008
> 5 - regios reserva 2008
> 5 - reserva SW MADURO 2008
> 17 -OR tat black robustos


----------



## Wallbright

Sweet pickup! I love me some Tats!


----------



## MrFuentes

I just bought a 5 pack of Ashton VSG Robustos. Never had one before and can't wait.


----------



## Fuelie95

Box of AF 858 Sun Growns
Box of LFD Casa de Tabaco


----------



## Treadwell

User Name said:


> Jay- I'd go back and grab more liga privadas!!!!


I shall! :smokin:


----------



## E Dogg

This is this months COTC from cigar.com

seems okay but I think it's time to cancel this now....

The reconquista's coffin (even on the inside) smells so strong of fresh paint, that I'm not even going to store it in there


----------



## jerobinson17

MrFuentes said:


> I just bought a 5 pack of Ashton VSG Robustos. Never had one before and can't wait.


I like Ashton VSG a lot it would be my everyday smoke if I could afford it lol. Let us know what you think of them.

Picked up a fiver of Illusion cg:4 can't wait to get home and fire one up.


----------



## MrFuentes

I will John...as soon as I get them.

How are the CAO Brazilias? I have a couple sitting in my humi. Letting them age for a little bit.



jerobinson17 said:


> I like Ashton VSG a lot it would be my everyday smoke if I could afford it lol. Let us know what you think of them.
> 
> Picked up a fiver of Illusion cg:4 can't wait to get home and fire one up.


----------



## mata777

From a recent trip to Costa Rica. Don Benigno perlas. I plan on letting these rest until next spring.


----------



## E Dogg

Second delivery of the day! 










These things look like they have a little bit of rest on them....










They should be good to go after a few days of settling down from their long trip across the country


----------



## Rock31




----------



## k-morelli

Rock31 said:


>


that puts my latest purchase to shame. I only picked up a few singles from Mikes cigars (Oliva Serie V special figurado, nicks sticks maduro torpedo, nicks sticks maduro robusto and a Cuban bullet maduro torpedo)


----------



## E Dogg

Rock31 said:


>


uh huh... ya right! :loco:

Edit:it really wasn't that hard to find 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=Fuente-Fuente-Opus-X-empty-Perfecxion-X-Box&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## Rock31

well done 

you guys put all my purchases to shame


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## usrower321

JdN Antano 1970 x5
La Riqueza #4 x5
Camacho Triple Maduro x5


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

I got one of these today in versionX's pass. With a little rest I have high hopes for it.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Sorry for the bad pic....took it on my phone because im to lazy to locate my camera.


----------



## mrsmitty

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> I got one of these today in versionX's pass. With a little rest I have high hopes for it.


I'm hoping some rest will do them some good as well. I smoked on ROTT and it was nothing but a pepper bomb, didn't care for it at all. Only time will tell...


----------



## usrower321

mrsmitty said:


> I'm hoping some rest will do them some good as well. I smoked on ROTT and it was nothing but a pepper bomb, didn't care for it at all. Only time will tell...


You won't be disappointed. The pepper diminishes a bit and they really open up to be flavor bombs, but definitely still full bodied.


----------



## smelvis

Rock31 said:


>


I got a woody :bump2:


----------



## BMack

I love living in Tampa! Both 5ers found locally for MSRP. 










Only problem is that I was already over budget for the next two months. Damn, now I just have to avoid Monster, CI, CBid and the B/S/T section for the next 2-3 months.  haha


----------



## sdlaird

These bad boys just arrived. What to do?!:drinking:










The box smells so good, I want to smoke the box!!!


----------



## EricF

A few things that showed up today!!!








































Today was a good day!!!


----------



## raycarlo

Tabletop v-cutter








4 Opus X Petit Lanceros


----------



## raycarlo

Good luck with that. LOL


BMack said:


> I love living in Tampa! Both 5ers found locally for MSRP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem is that I was already over budget for the next two months. Damn, now I just have to avoid Monster, CI, CBid and the B/S/T section for the next 2-3 months.  haha


----------



## thegoldenmackid

sdlaird said:


> These bad boys just arrived. What to do?!:drinking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box smells so good, I want to smoke the box!!!


smoke 'em.


----------



## tmgordo

Bought all of these within the last 2 weeks got the FFOX 2 days ago for under $20 apiece!


----------



## KcJason1

Rock31 said:


>


That a b&m pic you took, or one you found online?

I know of a b&m with a closet full of opus and anejos boxes that look like that... Only problem is the stingy stool faces will only sell you 2 sticks a day!!!!

so I go buy them at another b&m.. They have opus in cabs.. It's pretty sick. I never knew they had opus in cabs till I found this place! They just refill the varnished boxes from cabs!


----------



## Rock31

Online lol!

There is a lounge on Staten Island, owner hoards all the Opus X for himself, maybe 1 box makes it to the shelves, would never buy one here though with NY baccy tax.


----------



## Truebigmike75

Just came home from my local JR Cigar shop with 5 Alec Bradley Family Blend, 5 Rocky Patel Sungrown, 1 Ashton VSG, 1 Illusion, 1 CAO OSA SOL, and what im most excited about is a Brand New Rocky Patel Vintage Cameroon 2003


----------



## Juicestain

Box split with my homie Josh:thumb:


----------



## rejart

More of an acquisition than a purchase, but I just got this box of Final Blend robustos from my wife as an anniversary present. Yep, she's a keeper.


----------



## Macke

5 - GH2002 Robusto
5 - Professor Sila Rothschild 
1 - 5 Vegas Gold
2 - 5 Vegas Gold Maduro
1 - CAO Brazilia Gol!

1 - AF (Chateau I think)
1 - AF (Again, I think Chateau) Maduro

Not so sure on the last two, the guy in the B&M picked them out as a recommendation but neglected to tell me what they were.. My stupid mistake for not asking, but they sure look good! Was just looking for some new stuff to try, being a newbie and all, and most of those were cheap cheap :thumb:

Will post pictures of the AF tonight when I get my camera back, and pictures of the lot when they ship from cbid!


----------



## bcannon87

These Look Tasty!


----------



## smelvis

I checked the OP's post and it looks like it's okay to post non cigars here so here is what I got today after looking at it for a long time (By long time I mean many months) I offered 20% less and they took it. My dream lighter. Not to degrade my personalized lighter I recently got as a gift that one will be with me for the rest of my life as it has memorial feelings from friends to it so it's more special.

Here they are. Sorry if it's to many pictures I wanted this for a long time and I guess today after reading some shuff I decided I deserved to treat myself!


----------



## usrower321

smelvis said:


> I checked the OP's post and it looks like it's okay to post non cigars here so here is what I got today after looking at it for a long time (By long time I mean many months) I offered 20% less and they took it. My dream lighter. Not to degrade my personalized lighter I recently got as a gift that one will be with me for the rest of my life as it has memorial feelings from friends to it so it's more special.
> 
> Here they are. Sorry if it's to many pictures I wanted this for a long time and I guess today after reading some shuff I decided I deserved to treat myself!


Dave, don't apologize about the pictures. That lighter is awesome! I didn't even know a Tat St. Dupont existed. Amazing pick up :thumb:


----------



## Johnpaul

That is bad ass Dave. I noticed it is numbered too 034 out of 666. Nice.


----------



## 54 Conqueror

One box of regular La Traviata Divino and one box Maduro.


----------



## raycarlo

Was a little impulsive during lunch today, was going to get 4 opus x petite lanceros but ended up walking out with this instead


----------



## k-morelli

my new cuban crafters cc-20dlx cutter


----------



## Sarge

smelvis said:


> I offered 20% less and they took it. *My dream lighter.* Not to degrade my personalized lighter I recently got as a gift that one will be with me for the rest of my life as it has memorial feelings from friends to it so it's more special.


Awesome Dave, Love it!! Great pick up & you definitely deserve to treat yourself once in a while bud. :tu

Hopefully I'll have it's brother later this Fall. I'm really hoping I have some spare money to buy the Wolfman lighter this year. And ever since I got this Xikar back it's been acting up on me so it would be nice to have hopefully a trusty lighter. I've been considering going to soft flames lol...


----------



## StogieNinja

Sarge said:


> Awesome Dave, Love it!! Great pick up & you definitely deserve to treat yourself once in a while bud. :tu


I was there when she handed it to him. You should have seen his face. Like a kid in a candy store! Congrats Dave, it's a beauty!


----------



## Rock31

@ Justin, those look awesome! Never even saw one before.
@ Dave, that is a SIIIIICK lighter!


----------



## smelvis

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I was there when she handed it to him. You should have seen his face. Like a kid in a candy store! Congrats Dave, it's a beauty!


Was not  :wave: Okay maybe a little, so far I love it lights every time so far. ergonomics are great too.

Thanks Ray, BTW Those Justin have are for sale I went a looking but can't buy everything dang it.


----------



## amsgpwarrior

EP Carrillo Maduro Club 52's


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Kristoff:*
..Ligero
..Maduro
..Ligero Maduro
&
..Criollo

And 3 Blue Mountain's









:ss


----------



## Juicestain

Rock31 said:


> @ Justin, those look awesome! Never even saw one before.


I was so stoked they sold us the box with the full box discount even though it was missing one coffin. Came out to a great price and as my bday is coming up Josh let me keep the extra one!

Here's one naked...


----------



## k-morelli

picked up the "Double Super Premium Six" sampler from cigar.com with my buddy agnt47. 6 cigars each, heres the run down
Oliva Master Blends III Robusto
Graycliff Double Espresso Robusto
Gurkha Titan 
Cohiba XV 652
Ashton VSG Robusto
Man O War Armada Toro Grande


----------



## Charlie G.

As soon as I had one I knew I needed a bundle. I can't get enough of these :loco:


----------



## Sarge

Charlie G. said:


> As soon as I had one I knew I needed a bundle. I can't get enough of these :loco:


I still haven't had one.  I do love the 50/50 though. Probably my favorite Viaje reg production. Awesome pick up. :tu


----------



## IBEW

A box of Gurkha Assassins, box of Oliva Series G and three Tatuaje La Casita Criolla Coronas - that should hold me over for a little while!


----------



## jerobinson17

Juicestain said:


> I was so stoked they sold us the box with the full box discount even though it was missing one coffin. Came out to a great price and as my bday is coming up Josh let me keep the extra one!
> 
> Here's one naked...


Looks great brother, I actually just ordered myself one.


----------



## ocolon53

Box of Diesel Unholy Cocktail in torpedo and 2 10packs of Don Pepin Cuban Classic Robusto. Two of my favorite smokes.


----------



## ShortFuse

Heres my latest purchase...










Oh, you wanted to see it before it went in the freezer?

Here you go!










Box of Diesel D6, brick of Ron Mexico Churchills, Chunktastic 60rg Sampler (4 La Estrella Cubana, 4 5 Vegas "A", 4 Black Pearl, 4 Diesel UC, and 4 Nica Libre), Oliva Sampler, 5er of Tat Ambos Mundos robusto, 5er of Kinky Friedman robusto, Opus X Lost City, 07 GoF robusto, Cain F tubo, Sol Cubano Artisan salomon, Playboy robusto.

This is what happens when mail slows down, you get several orders all at once and you fill up the freezer at work! I guess there are bigger problems in the world! :smoke:


----------



## zenom

2 My Father Limited Editions. 
1 Casa Magna Domus Magnus Limitada (if you haven't tried one you should I smoked it on the way home EXCELLENT).
1 Carillo 
1 Ambos Mundos Semilla Sumatra
1 Ambos Mundos Semilla Habano


----------



## Dizzy

ShortFuse said:


> Heres my latest purchase...


Hah. You got Nuts Online... <-Sorry, couldn't help myself


----------



## ShortFuse

Today brought me a 5er of Para Japons and a AB SCR HH.










And I got my part of a Skull n Bones split. I picked up the last 3 and threw a couple extra bucks in for a mystery cigar. The AF SSM was a great surprise!


----------



## Treadwell

This is three different purchases combined:










I screwed up, though, and the Serie Rs are naturals, when I'm a maduro guy. Oh, well.


----------



## jakesmokes

Just picked up a box of WOAMs. Seems I am starting to turn to the dark side.


----------



## MaxTheBunny




----------



## E Dogg

jhp612 said:


>


I am jealous.... I love this sticks! my favorite


----------



## k-morelli

Just got home from the Fuente Event in Philly, heres the take
AF Anejo #77 Shark
AF Hemingway Between the Lines
AF Opus X Love Affair
AF Opus X Shark
AF Casa Fuente Robusto 
and to top that off
Liga Privada T52 Belicoso
Liga Privada No9 Belicoso


----------



## MaxTheBunny

Very nice choices!



k-morelli said:


> Just got home from the Fuente Event in Philly, heres the take
> AF Anejo #77 Shark
> AF Hemingway Between the Lines
> AF Opus X Love Affair
> AF Opus X Shark
> AF Casa Fuente Robusto
> and to top that off
> Liga Privada T52 Belicoso
> Liga Privada No9 Belicoso


----------



## smvmarine

Box of Viaje Zombie! Will post pics once I get them in the mail.


----------



## k-morelli

smvmarine said:


> Box of Viaje Zombie! Will post pics once I get them in the mail.


Who's got 2 thumbs and is jealous? This Guy. great buy! this one is on my wishlist to try


----------



## stock93pgt

this is one of my purchases for the week


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

smvmarine said:


> Box of Viaje Zombie! Will post pics once I get them in the mail.


Where did you find a box of zombies.

Pm me.


----------



## k-morelli

if he can locate another box, I'm down for another group buy of those


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

k-morelli said:


> if he can locate another box, I'm down for another group buy of those


You know me. If I can get my hands on it I will do it.


----------



## 68 Lotus

8 months into this hobby and 7 months from my First Box purchase! :mrgreen:

*This is my second Box!* :mrgreen:


----------



## k-morelli

Very Nice! enjoy


68 Lotus said:


> 8 months into this hobby and 7 months from my First Box purchase! :mrgreen:
> 
> *This is my second Box!* :mrgreen:


----------



## Mr_mich

even though i'm on a tight budget and wasn't supposed to get these sticks, I couldn't pass up these up.










2 Short Story Maduro
1 WOAM
2 Reserva J21
1 E P Carrillo new wave Connecticut Divinos


----------



## smvmarine

California Kid I'm waiting on the guy I got them from to see if he can get more Zombies ill let you know.


----------



## k-morelli

smvmarine said:


> California Kid I'm waiting on the guy I got them from to see if he can get more Zombies ill let you know.


if it's not too much of a hassle, if he does have a way to get more ask if he could get an empty zombie box as well, I know California Kid likes to collect boxes and I would love to have a zombie box sitting in my cooler


----------



## whodeeni

Johnpaul said:


> Oliveros Cuban Spliff. They were a freebie from ci. They are odd little suckers. I smoked one ROTT and it was better than I thought it would be. Construction is really rough and I don't think they are quite good enough to give to a friend, but for a knock around not too bad.


Hey John, the little conneticut corona's are awesome! FWIW!


----------



## eNthusiast

just got my trade in from Abe aka fivespdcat.

left to right:
montecristo brown
perdomo champagne
lgc series N
padilla miami x2

cao brazilla
sol cubano artisan
cao gold maduro
lgc series N
oliva G
perdomo 10th anny maduro
mystery stick

thanks Abe!

edit: pics not working... anyone see it?


----------



## k-morelli

Very nice trade selection. enjoy those sticks


eNthusiast said:


> just got my trade in from Abe aka fivespdcat.
> 
> left to right:
> montecristo brown
> perdomo champagne
> lgc series N
> padilla miami x2
> 
> cao brazilla
> sol cubano artisan
> cao gold maduro
> lgc series N
> oliva G
> perdomo 10th anny maduro
> mystery stick
> 
> thanks Abe!
> 
> edit: pics not working... anyone see it?


----------



## truckertim

I went by the local B&M earlier in the week and walked out with:
2-Hoyo Dark Knight
2-Hoyo En Cedros
1-Punch Rare Corojo
1-Frank Llanza Magnum


----------



## lukesparksoff

5er Romeo y Julieta Ed. Limitada No. 2 (Torp) (Red Tubo) Picked these up for $6 a stick, great cigar. I will never pay the $20 a stick my B&M ask for.

5er Padilla Habano Artisano , very nice barber pole ,this is my favorite Padilla ( $4.50 a stick)

1 box 5 Vegas Gold Maduro The Brick (box-press) with 6 months rest this is a stand up cigar. ($2 a stick)

1 box La Perla Hab. Classic MAD Toro . ($1.50 a stick ) rolling the dice I have never tried these before, but at this price I couldn't resist


----------



## EricF

Just something that showed up yesterday
























These are the 2nd release that have no bands and have been put down to rest up!!


----------



## k-morelli

whats the one to the right of the tube?


EricF said:


> Just something that showed up yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the 2nd release that have no bands and have been put down to rest up!!


----------



## ckay

That's a Nestor Miranda Special Selection. Very tasty smoke that very few people talk about.


----------



## smelvis

Nice pick up on all but especially the T-10's bro a very good smoke.


----------



## Sarge

now I'm jealous. Frank, Boris, Drac, box of T110. Awesome Eric!! Great pick up bro! :tu enjoy.



EricF said:


> Just something that showed up yesterday
> These are the 2nd release that have no bands and have been put down to rest up!!


----------



## 24571

Just picked up 2 AF Hemingway Short Story's, and 4 of the new Torano Loyal line (2 in the torpedo and 2 in the Churchill vitola)


----------



## Wallbright

I got some purchases in today. I opened the box of AF SS and inspected the cigars and just threw it all back together so idk if it is in the right order on top.

Anyways, here is what I got:

Box of AF SS
Man O' War Puro Authentico x10
Tatuaje Series P sampler of 4 sizes. (I am told the Churchill is 3-4 years old)


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## Blacklog_angler

Went a little crazy last week. This may be the last purchase until spring!


----------



## usrower321

My first Illusiones


----------



## BDog

Blacklog_angler said:


> Went a little crazy last week. This may be the last purchase until spring!


Excellent choices! If I was going to drop that kind of coin I would not do things differently!

Drool!!!


----------



## EricF

Blacklog_angler said:


> Went a little crazy last week. This may be the last purchase until spring!


Nice grab Matt!!! :tu


----------



## Treadwell

Gotta slow down the purchasing. I rarely smoke more than two a week.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

Blacklog_angler said:


> Went a little crazy last week. This may be the last purchase until spring!


if you are going to go all out that is the way to do it


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

Treadwell said:


> Gotta slow down the purchasing. I rarely smoke more than two a week.


I can't see the pic


----------



## StogieNinja

Blacklog_angler said:


> Went a little crazy last week. This may be the last purchase until spring!


B-e-a-utiful!


----------



## Treadwell

attempt #2:


----------



## Treadwell

I think this forum automatically processes uploaded pics to compress them, then the attachment link is changed--but it takes a little while. If you try to put the picture within the post body using the link URL before it changes, yo piccie no workie.


----------



## AmCo

usrower321 said:


> My first Illusiones


great cigars


----------



## J.W.

The fine folks at Cigarplace.biz supplied me with 
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor
Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro
Tatuaje Havana Angeles
Ashton 8-9-8
Alec Bradley Family Blend
Brick House
First time to do business with them. Won't be my last.


----------



## eljimmy

A box of Tatuaje TAA. Never had it but...... what the hell.


----------



## raycarlo

Picked up a couple Namakubi Roxxos during lunch. A nice smoke.


----------



## neil

these just came in the mail! best of tatuaje sampler from famous. have you guys ever had any of these? what did you think of them. ive only had a tatuaje havana vi nobles, thanks to shuckins! i thought it was a very good smoke.










La Riqueza No. 3 Maduro (5 5/8 x 46)
Cabaiguan Guapos 46 Maduro (5 5/8 x 46) 
Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles Natural (5 x 50) 
Tatuaje Series P Robusto Natural (5 x 50
El Triunfador No. 4 Natural (5 x 48)


----------



## k-morelli

^never had any of the others besides the Nobles. they all look good, Enjoy!


----------



## cleanerPA

Opus X Lancero
Casa Fuente Lancero
Arturo Fuente Destino al Siglo 13
Casa Fuente Churchill
Anejo Shark #77
Casa Fuente Corona Gorda


----------



## MaxTheBunny

cleanerPA said:


> Opus X Lancero
> Casa Fuente Lancero
> Arturo Fuente Destino al Siglo 13
> Casa Fuente Churchill
> Anejo Shark #77
> Casa Fuente Corona Gorda


did you pay a visit to vegas? They didnt have sharks when i went !!


----------



## cleanerPA

jhp612 said:


> did you pay a visit to vegas? They didnt have sharks when i went !!


Actually, I got them at my local B&M when they had a big Fuente event last Friday. I didn't know they were that hard to get, never smoked one. A buddy of mine got a whole box. :bowdown:

I know they didn't make Opus X Sharks this year because of tobacco issues, although Carlos Fuente himself assured me that they are not going to have any big cuts in production, despite the fire they had.

The Casa Fuente stuff is really, really good. I'm going to be messed up once I finish these, but that will take a while.


----------



## MaxTheBunny

i thought they were only available at casa fuente in vegas... can someoone clarify?


----------



## stock93pgt

jhp612 said:


> i thought they were only available at casa fuente in vegas... can someoone clarify?


i think he got them at holts at their fuente thing they had at their store


----------



## Rock31

Casa Fuentes were available at Holts event.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Man I wanted some of those opus sharks so bad. $14.50 that freaking crazy


----------



## Mr_mich

4pistonjosh said:


> Man I wanted some of those opus sharks so bad. $14.50 that freaking crazy


I thought MSRP was was around $16.50 so 14.50 is a pretty good price for a Shark, expensive for a cigar but it's an Opus Shark, price goes up with rarity.


----------



## aroma

jhp612 said:


> i thought they were only available at casa fuente in vegas... can someoone clarify?


This is mostly true.

Holt's is an exception, because they own and operate Casa Fuente in Vegas. You can get Casa Fuente cigars at Holts' Fuente event in Phila, and possibly a short time afterward, if they don't sell out during the event.


----------



## eventide

A box of Tat noellas. Been loving Atlantic cigars these days. I have about six company's listed in my favorites and I always end up ordering through them. Great all around company.


----------



## ckay

Holt's owns Casa Fuente?


----------



## aroma

ckay said:


> Holt's owns Casa Fuente?


It turns out my statement was only partially correct.
You can read more details here.



> It's the first-ever shop dedicated solely to products produced by and for the Tabacalera A. Fuente, developed by Michael and Robert Frey of FreyBoy Tobacco in Las Vegas and Robert Levin, president of Holt's Cigar Co. in Philadelphia. The Freys and Levin are 50-50 partners in the project, licensed by the Fuente family.


----------



## sdlaird

That's right:










And they are MADUROS! I don't know how long I will be able to hold off with these.....


----------



## Pgagnon

Wow Scott, just WOW :sad:


----------



## nealw6971

Some Piggies and Rats thanks to a couple of box splits with Chuck (cw_mi).

Now just waiting on another order to come in and I will be a very happy LP camper.


----------



## Pgagnon

Very inspiring purchase Neil :mod:


----------



## EricF

Just another small delivery from Mr Mailman:


----------



## raycarlo

A box of Fuente 858 Sungrowns and these








5 Tatuaje petite reserva cazadores. Had one last week and it was delicious, had to pick up more, hopefully a future box purchase.


----------



## rejart

The big brown truck just dropped these off. I got a fiver of each:










5 Vegas Gold nugget
My Father Le Bijou petite robusto
Padilla '68 robusto
Nica Libre perfecto
Blue Label robusto
HDM Dark Sumatra Espresso
Oliva Serie G Special G maduro


----------



## Sarge

EricF said:


> Just another small delivery from Mr Mailman:


Mmmm sweet pick up Eric. I need me some of those Tats... not sure if you've tried one of those Sencillo yet but those are some pretty good cigars. Definitely has that Dominican taste. tasty & good though. Enjoy em bud! Great buys. :tu


----------



## EricF

My mailman just loves me!!!


----------



## Pgagnon

Very nice selection Eric :shock:


----------



## smelvis

Might as well as the cigars for the week. Cubans later.


----------



## Rock31

should have got it signed bro 

nice pickup!


----------



## smelvis

It wasn't in person bro, My first full box of sharks though.


----------



## Rock31

thought maybe you flew to Holts for the night LOL!


----------



## mrsmitty

Dave that's one hell of a week! I absolutely LOVE those Perdomo Silvio's, fantastic cigar.


----------



## nealw6971

Dang Dave, way to blow us all away. Just wow...  Nice pick up brother! Enjoy!


----------



## k-morelli

spectaculat pick up! it's an amazing sight


----------



## bwhite220

Sexy, Dave! Just sexy!


----------



## ikwanjin

Picked up a box of Sancho Panza XF last night.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

smelvis said:


> might as well as the cigars for the week. Cubans later.


wow!!! U da man


----------



## MaxTheBunny

smelvis said:


> Might as well as the cigars for the week. Cubans later.


where'd you find all those sharks!?


----------



## nealw6971

Well, while I feel somewhat sheepish following Dave's amazing post, I'll go ahead and still add another couple of pics to the thread...



















Anyway, I got 'em and I'm smokin' em.


----------



## Max_Power

Today I picked up a measly
10 viaje late harvest
2 j grotto reserve
Tat black pl
San cristobal elegancia
EPC new wave
5 quesada Oktoberfest
And a few freebies - kristoff kristiana & Ashton heritage puro solo


----------



## Blacklog_angler

nealw6971 said:


> Well, while I feel somewhat sheepish following Dave's amazing post, I'll go ahead and still add another couple of pics to the thread...
> 
> Anyway, I got 'em and I'm smokin' em.


Nothing to feel sheepish about there. LP9s are one of the best.


----------



## fishfarmer

Here are a couple of boxes I picked up today.


----------



## ShortFuse

Two very nice pick ups Don! I doubt you will be disappointed with either of them.


----------



## raylol16

smelvis said:


> Might as well as the cigars for the week. Cubans later.


Oh my! This has got me salivating over here!


----------



## mrsmitty

Xikar Exodus I got on CBID for *$16.00*!!!


----------



## smelvis

fishfarmer said:


> Here are a couple of boxes I picked up today.


Oh Yeah I love me some of those bro good call!


----------



## rjacobs

Picked this stuff up while I am here in Roanoke, VA. Milan's tobacco is one of the nicest and most well stocked(both in quantity and with VERY high quality cigars) shops I have ever been in. I wanted to buy the whole walk in. Gave more than I would have liked for the cutter and lighter, but oh well, instant gratification costs money.

Xicar Xi2
Xicar Element dual flame lighter
Nimish by Rocky Patel Thunder(supposed to be ultra full bodied)
LP9
Kristoff Maduro Robusto


----------



## bcannon87

Nice hauls guys!!!


----------



## bcannon87

BTW Dave all I can say is DAMN!!!!!


----------



## Wildone

Some Tatuaje TAA's

View attachment 57362


Have not tried yet, hoping they will smoke well.


----------



## totti 10

May i know how and where did you get the OpusX?
most of the online store i found sold out theirs
and some sell at a very2 overpriced figures!


----------



## smelvis

From Holts and a Friends here.


----------



## Irish Cannon

Last box of Short Story Mads at the local B&M... Normally I'd never pay that price, but who knows when I'll get a chance at those again?

Think it came to 6.10/stk


----------



## k-morelli

a few singles from the local b&m.. AF 858 maduro, LFD Chisel, and a Nestor Miranda special selection coffee break


----------



## DBCcigar

CURIVARI Limited Reserve
LFD Colorado Oscuro
Tatuaje Fausto


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

Irish Cannon said:


> Last box of Short Story Mads at the local B&M... Normally I'd never pay that price, but who knows when I'll get a chance at those again?
> 
> Think it came to 6.10/stk


That's a prety good price on those. I've seen them go for up to 8.20/stick


----------



## DBCcigar

Irish Cannon said:


> Last box of Short Story Mads at the local B&M... Normally I'd never pay that price, but who knows when I'll get a chance at those again?
> 
> Think it came to 6.10/stk


Only 2,000 boxes made. You might not....


----------



## raycarlo

5er of Tatuaje petit
10 Fuente 858 Claro








Box of Fuente Exquisito Maduros


----------



## Desertlifter

AF Short Story maddie
A. Turrent Triple Plat
AB Tempus 
AB American Classic

Didn't make it to the "B's."


----------



## Dando

Box of Padron 1964 Anniversary A 8 1/4 x 50 
Box of A Fuente King T 7 x 49
Box of Don Pepin Black Figurado 1973 6 x 60
Box of Perdomo 10th Champagne Torpedo 7 x 54
Box of El Cobre Double Fuerte 5 x 50
Box of Gran Habano Hab#3 Gran Robusto 6 x 54

Box of PANACEA Hitch-Pin (Corojo) 6.5 x 54
Box of PANACEA Green 560 (PA Broadleaf)
Box of PANACEA Red 560 (Habano)

I'm ready for post season baseball Phillies and Flyers hockey!! :beerchug:


----------



## bwhite220

5 x Padrón 64 Anniversary
5 x San Christobals
2 x Oliva Serie V
12 x 5 Vegas Miami Knuckle
5 x LFD Air Bender


----------



## Juicestain

Desertlifter said:


> Didn't make it to the "B's."


ound: Nice.


----------



## k-morelli

Dando said:


> Box of Padron 1964 Anniversary A 8 1/4 x 50
> Box of A Fuente King T 7 x 49
> Box of Don Pepin Black Figurado 1973 6 x 60
> Box of Perdomo 10th Champagne Torpedo 7 x 54
> Box of El Cobre Double Fuerte 5 x 50
> Box of Gran Habano Hab#3 Gran Robusto 6 x 54
> 
> Box of PANACEA Hitch-Pin (Corojo) 6.5 x 54
> Box of PANACEA Green 560 (PA Broadleaf)
> Box of PANACEA Red 560 (Habano)
> 
> *I'm ready for post season baseball Phillies and Flyers hockey!!* :beerchug:


can't wait either! LETS GO PHILS AND FLYERS!!:smoke::beerchug:


----------



## E Dogg

Irish Cannon said:


> Last box of Short Story Mads at the local B&M... Normally I'd never pay that price, but who knows when I'll get a chance at those again?
> 
> Think it came to 6.10/stk


Shiiiiiiiit. The local b&m here sells em for $12 a stick.... Not kidding. So quit you're cryin


----------



## Kampaigner

Box od Diesel d.x, and a box of Diesel UC.


----------



## Desertlifter

E Dogg said:


> Shiiiiiiiit. The local b&m here sells em for $12 a stick.... Not kidding. So quit you're cryin


Holy crap people - I got mine for $4 a stick!


----------



## MarkC

Just made my first tobacco purchase that included absolutely zero pipe tobacco. Just a bunch of odds and ends to try as both of my favorite retailers didn't have complete boxes of AF 8-5-5 Maduros. Not a good sign, slope-wise...


----------



## Wallbright

Some purchases and a trade. One of which is a 5 pack of AF SSM I bought from Shawn, Oldmso54, to which he included 3 PDR Oscuro Churchills (from 2008) and a AF Cuban Belicoso Sungrown. I am afraid I am becoming a Fuente whore though and Shawn is only helping haha.

Box of 5 Vegas Panatelas
5pk AF Short Story Maduro
3 PDR Oscuro Churchill (08)
1 AF Cuban Belicoso Sun Grown
5pk AF Signature Maduro
5pk random from trade


----------



## doomXsaloon

yesterday's cigar.com delivery:

10 blue label torpedos;

10 gran habana 2002;

best of summer sampler:
14 cigars, two each of Man O' War Puro Authentico, Macanudo Cru Royale, Cain Daytona, Nub Plus Habano, Est. 1844, Obsidian, and La Herencia Cubana Core...

all total...with shipping...$85


----------



## baba

Latest box - Padron 1926 #2 and box padron 1964 imperals. yum.


----------



## raycarlo

Just picked up my box split with Max_Power, cabinet of Tatuaje petite reserva cazadores.
























The smell upon opening was glorious :woohoo:


----------



## k-morelli

bought a few singles from titlowda
1- CAO America Anthem
1- Camacho Liberty '09
2- Viaje holiday blend


----------



## Max_Power

@Ray - awesome!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Found a box of Arturo Fuente Chateau Sungrown waiting for me on my doorstep today.


----------



## Todd Peddle

I dont have a large humidor just yet so my purchases have been small and locale.
In the last month I have purchased a Acid Kuba Kuba. Didnt really know what I was buying but I actually enjoyed it alot.
Also purchased a few Te-Amo's and a few Don Thomas cigars.
Once I get a larger humidor I am planning to make a large purchase from Atlantic cigars.


----------



## mrsmitty

Stopped by one of them b&m's today and picked up a few singles.


----------



## doomXsaloon

raycarlo said:


> Just picked up my box split with Max_Power, cabinet of Tatuaje petite reserva cazadores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smell upon opening was glorious :woohoo:


WOW! THOSE LOOK F***ING BEAUTIFUL!! :clap2:


----------



## Max_Power

doomXsaloon said:


> WOW! THOSE LOOK F***ING BEAUTIFUL!! :clap2:


Mmmmmmmm........ They taste just as good.


----------



## Max_Power

Hit up the sidewalk sale at my local shop this morning










A lot of this was 40 - 50% off normal prices!


----------



## k-morelli

Max_Power said:


> Hit up the sidewalk sale at my local shop this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of this was 40 - 50% off normal prices!


are those 8-5-8 maduro? I'm a fan of both but the maduro is mighty tasty


----------



## Max_Power

k-morelli said:


> are those 8-5-8 maduro? I'm a fan of both but the maduro is mighty tasty


Sun grown. They were full price unfortunately. But they dont charge any more than the regular release 858s so still not bad.


----------



## socalocmatt

Are u sh*tin me! Those Padillas are the OR and Edition de Silvo are htf too. All of those are awesome sticks and to get them at a discount is badass.



Max_Power said:


> Hit up the sidewalk sale at my local shop this morning
> 
> A lot of this was 40 - 50% off normal prices!


----------



## anonobomber

Just ordered a 5er of Oliva Serie G Maduro. Never had these before but I'm real excited since so many people rave about them.


----------



## doomXsaloon

Max_Power said:


> Hit up the sidewalk sale at my local shop this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of this was 40 - 50% off normal prices!


damn, that's a mighty fine sidewalk!


----------



## ckay

Those OR Padilla are awesome. Those are a gem of a find. Have one toro left and I can't wait to find the time to fire it up.


----------



## shotokun16

10ct. *Camacho Pre-Embargo*
25ct. *Box of Arturo Fuente Don Carlos* *#4* *(MY FIRST BOX)* :first:


----------



## smelvis

shotokun16 said:


> 10ct. *Camacho Pre-Embargo*
> 25ct. *Box of Arturo Fuente Don Carlos* *#4* *(MY FIRST BOX)* :first:


Congrats Erwin
First box is special bro! Good choice too!


----------



## shotokun16

smelvis said:


> Congrats Erwin
> First box is special bro! Good choice too!












Thanks Dave! I'll let em rest in 65% for 2-3months and give em a try around christmas. I'm excited about the embargoes, even though it contains like (+/-) 5-10% cuban filler.


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## jswaykos

raycarlo said:


> Just picked up my box split with Max_Power, cabinet of Tatuaje petite reserva cazadores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smell upon opening was glorious :woohoo:


Well done! Smoking one of these - without REALLY knowing what it was as it was part of a bomb - was the first time I've ever had a cigar make me rush to figure out EXACTLY what it was so I could order more. Pretty sure I could smoke only these and be perfectly happy, and I pick some up whenever I come across them!! I just can never bring myself to order a full cabinet at a time!


----------



## jswaykos

I actually just created another thread about this earlier today, but my latest purchase was:

2 Brick House, 1 La Casita Criolla (on recommendation from shop owner - can't wait to light it up!), and eight of the Petit Reserva Cazadores. Got them from Crescent City Cigars (New Orleans) and The Cigar Shop (Biloxi, MS) while on vacation last week.


----------



## Johnpaul

What is this slope thing that people keep talking about anyway?

5 - Hoyo De Monterrey Rothschild
5 - Hoyo De Monterrey Rothschild Maduro
5 - Punch London Club Maduro
5 - Sancho Panza Double Maduro Quixote
20 - Pirate's Gold Rothschild Maduro
5 - Carlos Torano Fortress
25 - Carlos Torano Noventa Santiago [my first box too. Like Dave said, it is special]
1 - POS non-working free lighter


----------



## Max_Power

I need to get in on the pcr love going on.

25 petite cazaror reservas plus a few delicious hitchers from my box split with Raycarlo


----------



## bwhite220

Great purchases guys! Joshua, those MBIII's look amazing!!


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Nice pickup guys!!


----------



## Dizzy

Got these in the mail today. Camacho Corojo Diplomas. The Monster definitely knows my weak spot. Got 2 5'ers for a total of 35$. Even though I'm saving for a "nice" box purchase, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Johnpaul

I wasn't expecting this to come in today but the mailman showed up and...



Slope?


----------



## Johnpaul

Turned out yesterday was a trifecta. Wasn't expecting this either but it showed up hand delivered by none other than Troy himself.



A Boom Tool by Troy made custom for me. For anyone who doesn't know these tool are great and Troy is a hell of a nice guy and very knowlegable.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Just pulled the trigger on a Liga Privada T52 sampler - set me back close to $60 with shipping, but seen too many postive reviews on the forum lately. Will post pictures on arrival.


----------



## raycarlo

Glad they made it to you safe and sound. Hope you enjoy them, I have been.
:smoke:



Max_Power said:


> I need to get in on the pcr love going on.
> 
> 25 petite cazaror reservas plus a few delicious hitchers from my box split with Raycarlo


----------



## sweater88

I just bought my first box too (first box that wasn't a split anyway)


----------



## k-morelli

^very nice. those look real good.Enjoy


----------



## JCMaduro

Went on a shopping spree! Tired of seeing a near empty tupperdor. So here is the damage from CI, Stogie Boys, and best cigar prices.


----------



## k-morelli

^now I understand your name. that's a lot of maduros, and they all look delicious


----------



## JCMaduro

yep! can't wait to try them! All are sitting in the freezer right now except a short story, a short story maddy and a Diesel Unholy Coctail. Probably back in the coolerdor by the weekend. Here is the lot in the tupperdor.


----------



## cw_mi

Gathering up some smokes for our upcoming tropical family vacation. I know I overpaid but just HAD to have them... still feeling a little traumatized from the cost. 

(2) Fuente Anejo Sharks
(2) Fuente Opus X
(2) Tatuaje Fausto Avion 11
(2) CAO OSA Sol

Now I'll I need to find is a couple each Viaje WMD and MOAB and I'll be set for the trip.


----------



## ca21455

Since the wife said cut back, I bit on the Cigar.com OWR Maduro Lancero for $69.95 daily deal, of course I had to throw in a box of Sancho Panza Double Maduro Lancero for $56.95 to get the free shipping!

I am sure she will be proud of me for saving so much money! :boom:


----------



## rizzjustrizz

All from Famous-Smoke.

1- Camacho TRIPLE MADURO 60/6 (Box of 21)
2- La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero #654 ( 5 Pack)
3- Java The 58 Super TORO (5 pack)
4- Oliva Serie O Churchill (5 Pack)
5- Vudu Churchill (3 Pack)

Reza


----------



## primetime76

cw_mi said:


> Gathering up some smokes for our upcoming tropical family vacation. I know I overpaid but just HAD to have them... still feeling a little traumatized from the cost.
> 
> (2) Fuente Anejo Sharks
> (2) Fuente Opus X
> (2) Tatuaje Fausto Avion 11
> (2) CAO OSA Sol
> 
> Now I'll I need to find is a couple each Viaje WMD and MOAB and I'll be set for the trip.


Looks like it will be one hell of a trip!


----------



## E Dogg

ca21455 said:


> Since the wife said cut back, I bit on the Cigar.com OWR Maduro Lancero for $69.95 daily deal, of course I had to throw in a box of Sancho Panza Double Maduro Lancero for $56.95 to get the free shipping!
> 
> I am sure she will be proud of me for saving so much money! :boom:


I see your reasoning... But doesn't everything from the cigar.com "daily deal" ship free? Can't pass up those SP doubles tho


----------



## nealw6971

Smallest box I've ever purchased... what to do, what to do... 










Of course, I had to inspect the goods prior to freezer time.


----------



## Hinson




----------



## raycarlo

Nice purchase Neal, I still have a box that I haven't opened yet that I'm hording away in case they stop making them, hopefully not (keeping fingers crossed)

Hinson, is that cabinet box the petites? YUMM


----------



## Hinson

raycarlo said:


> Nice purchase Neal, I still have a box that I haven't opened yet that I'm hording away in case they stop making them, hopefully not (keeping fingers crossed)
> 
> *Hinson, is that cabinet box the petites? YUMM*


Yup


----------



## raycarlo

Nice, I just did a box split on them and about to go buy another box one of my current favorites.


Hinson said:


> Yup


----------



## jbgd825

sweater88 said:


> I just bought my first box too (first box that wasn't a split anyway)


Those look so slick! And I love the card with the picture of Ron lol. Awesome!


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

I picked up a couple Viaje Satori Karmas, Nirvanas and Little Boys today at the local B&M. Also came home to find my package from Smoke Inn with a box of Liga Privada No 9s and a fiver of T52 Robustos inside. Twas a good day!


----------



## ca21455

E Dogg said:


> I see your reasoning... But doesn't everything from the cigar.com "daily deal" ship free? Can't pass up those SP doubles tho


Your logic would go nowhere with my wife...it's all in the presentation, denial, and false promises.


----------



## Rob82

Ordered a box of Cubao No.5 last week, after the whole Thompson exclusivity news.


----------



## Johnpaul

I had a busy week.


----------



## Hinson

Snagged these up yesterday:


----------



## cw_mi

cw_mi said:


> Gathering up some smokes for our upcoming tropical family vacation. I know I overpaid but just HAD to have them... still feeling a little traumatized from the cost.
> 
> (2) Fuente Anejo Sharks
> (2) Fuente Opus X
> (2) Tatuaje Fausto Avion 11
> (2) CAO OSA Sol
> 
> Now I'll I need to find is a couple each Viaje WMD and MOAB and I'll be set for the trip.


Forgot to add (12) LFD Airbender Maduro LTD that where sitting on my desk when I arrived home today.


----------



## shotokun16

Hinson said:


> Snagged these up yesterday:


where did you get the sharks if i may ask?


----------



## smelvis

C-Bid Dammit but got great prices for good cigars


----------



## smelvis

sweater88 said:


> I just bought my first box too (first box that wasn't a split anyway)


I had no idea these :fish: were available now, sh*t man!


----------



## Hinson

shotokun16 said:


> where did you get the sharks if i may ask?


Local Opus/Anejo dealer. I don't think anyone around here smokes them or Opus because I started buying out of that box when it was full like 6 months ago and bought every stick out of the box.


----------



## waylman

My 1st ever box! Tried one last night and it was very tasty!


----------



## sincerity

brown bag CI 14.99 plus 5 shipping sampler...anything good in there? in particular wth is the one 2nd from left with no wrapper?


----------



## Wallbright

sincerity said:


> brown bag CI 14.99 plus 5 shipping sampler...anything good in there? in particular wth is the one 2nd from left with no wrapper?


The 5 Vegas, Nica Libre, and PDR Habano should be pretty good. Idk about the rest but I hear the pirates gold is good with about a years age but I could be way off.


----------



## Johnpaul

sincerity said:


> brown bag CI 14.99 plus 5 shipping sampler...anything good in there? in particular wth is the one 2nd from left with no wrapper?


What Wallbright said plus if that is the Oliveros Cuban Spliff (can't see the bottom to tell) that is decent. The Cu Avan needs some rest like the pirates gold but after 9 months should be okay. The Blu is a total crap shoot on whether it will be good or bad.

I would say you got about $15 max worth of decent smoke but not any more than that.


----------



## Johnpaul

I like PDR


----------



## MarkC

My first cigar purchase in twenty years...let the slide begin!










And I'm already learning things, like "read the description carefully"-what the *&$% am I going to do with a eight and a half inch cigar!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl




----------



## anonobomber

Johnpaul said:


> I like PDR


I have that same sampler. Gonna give it a while to mellow in the humi. Let me know if you smoke any and how you like it


----------



## Rackir

MarkC said:


> My first cigar purchase in twenty years...let the slide begin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm already learning things, like "read the description carefully"-what the *&$% am I going to do with a eight and a half inch cigar!!


It's a long way to the bottom, but it looks like you're taking it at a run! Nice load!


----------



## Rackir

Since I've gotten into cigar smoking I've been buying quality sticks one at a time, and the cheaper but still good sticks in 5'ers to try and build up some reasonable inventory. This month though I decided to infuse my humble collection with some quality shots. This week I recieved;








5 Ashton VSG Sungrowns (one of my new favorites), a 5 pack of Camacho 7/11 Diploma's (the larger vitola of my flat out favorite smoke) and 4 singles of the Camacho room 101, which I havn't tried yet but I'm really looking forward to! I cant wait till next thursday, when I have two more special smokes being dropped off!


----------



## Johnpaul

anonobomber said:


> I have that same sampler. Gonna give it a while to mellow in the humi. Let me know if you smoke any and how you like it


I had previously bought this sampler and they are all great. The Habano Oscuro and Seleccion are the best of the four. The sun grown kicks my butt, but I enjoy it. At two bucks a pop I think they are an incredible smoke. Enjoy.


----------



## jswaykos

Bought a fiver of Illusione ~88~ from Wednesday's Jam. $27.50 shipped. Guess it was a good enough deal, and this was the first of three purchases I made in the past three days. It also marks the beginning of a disturbing trend: I'm developing a taste for some more expensive cigars.


----------



## zenom

Waiting on delivery of the following. I have never had a CC, but a friend supposedly has a contact at Cohiba, so might give that a whirl 

This was all purchased this week and is waiting on delivery. Along with 1 box of My Father Limited 2011's last week, a box of Casa Magna Domus Magnus Limitada's, and a couple trades I am in. Should be a good week next week when all this comes in 

MAXX by Alec Bradley - 5 pack
Perdomo Patriarch Epicture - 5 pack
El Triunfador No 4. - 5 pack
Cubao No 4 - 5 pack
Cusano Corojo 97 x 3
Carlos Torano Exodus Silver Corona - 5pk
PDR Habano Sun Grown Robusto x 2
Los Blancos None Robusto - 5pk
Partagas Sampler 6 x 60 (Black Label Gigante Dark Natural, Gigante Natural, Span Rosado Dark Natural)
Padron 1964 Natural : Padron 1964 Principe - 5pk
CAO Brazilia Go! Maduro - 5pk
Nub 464T Maduro - 5pk
Diesel Unholy Shorty - Box of 24
RP Junior Sumatra's - Box of 40


Most of these I have never had. So they are all new to me


----------



## zenom

jswaykos said:


> Bought a fiver of Illusione ~88~ from Wednesday's Jam. $27.50 shipped. Guess it was a good enough deal, and this was the first of three purchases I made in the past three days. It also marks the beginning of a disturbing trend: I'm developing a taste for some more expensive cigars.


They are good smokes. If those are the ones I am thinking of, they pack a punch.


----------



## jswaykos

zenom said:


> They are good smokes. If those are the ones I am thinking of, they pack a punch.


I've never had them, just purchased off recommendations/reviews. Can't wait to let them rest a bit and light one up!


----------



## primetime76

Man, wish I would have seen that....my B&M has those for $8 a stick...so under $30 shipped is a steal! They are outstanding!



jswaykos said:


> Bought a fiver of Illusione ~88~ from Wednesday's Jam. $27.50 shipped. Guess it was a good enough deal, and this was the first of three purchases I made in the past three days. It also marks the beginning of a disturbing trend: I'm developing a taste for some more expensive cigars.


----------



## jswaykos

primetime76 said:


> Man, wish I would have seen that....my B&M has those for $8 a stick...so under $30 shipped is a steal! They are outstanding!


They're too expensive to consider even touching at my B&M... gotta love California. They were the very first listing on the Jam. 9pm, working on my second glass of wine - it was impossible to resist.


----------



## JPinDC

primetime76 said:


> Man, wish I would have seen that....my B&M has those for $8 a stick...so under $30 shipped is a steal! They are outstanding!


This - what??? Wow, I get them for $45 a fiver. How did I miss this? Last weekend I saw 888's for 32.95\5 on freefall but am watching my cigar spending.


----------



## jswaykos

JPinDC said:


> This - what??? Wow, I get them for $45 a fiver. How did I miss this? Last weekend I saw 888's for 32.95\5 on freefall but am watching my cigar spending.


Needless to say, they went FAST.


----------



## Blacklog_angler

1 Box Tat Black PL


----------



## truckertim

Anyone ever have the Augusto Reyes Family Selection Reserve Robusto? Just picked a couple up and havent tried them yet. The construction and smell is pretty darn good so hoping for the best.


----------



## cw_mi

Got these in the mail today. Saving them for our trip to Punta Cana DR in Feb.


----------



## anonobomber

cw_mi said:


> Got these in the mail today. Saving them for our trip to Punta Cana DR in Feb.


Looks tasty! I love your background.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

My latest CigarBid order to be delivered Monday includes:

5 San Cristobal Robustos
5 Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic Robustos
5 Padron '64 ANNIV. Maduro Coronas
5 Padron '64 ANNIV. Natural Coronas
1 San Cristobal Guajiro
10 Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robustos
10 Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Generosos
5 Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Lanceros
5 Padron '64 ANNIV. Principe Maduro


----------



## constant tilt

waylman said:


> My 1st ever box! Tried one last night and it was very tasty!


Was my first box purchase about 3 years ago


----------



## Blacklog_angler

constant tilt said:


> Was my first box purchase about 3 years ago


Nice choice. They are tasty


----------



## Dubv23

should be my last big purchase for the winter...

box of Jaime Garcia
Box of Padilla Miami Toro
10 Padilla signature 1932
10 Morro Castle
5 Joya De Nicaragua
1 Partagas Cifuentes Enero
1 Cusano 18 Robusto Maduro
1 La Herencia Cub. CORE Dagger
&
10 Alec Bradley American CLassic Blends coming tuesday


----------



## keen smoke

For me its a box of Padilla Miami Lanceros, a box of Tatuaje Noellas, and a single Opus X (will be my first one).


----------



## At Game7

Just got (another) box of MonteCristo Churchills and a box of MonteCristo Media Noche Edmundos for less than $200 including shipping.


----------



## APBTMarcel

waylman said:


> My 1st ever box! Tried one last night and it was very tasty!


If that is your first box purchase you are a champ. You waited for a great cigar! I love the cg:4, definitely box-worthy.


----------



## ShortFuse

After much hunting... I have the following.










I know I could of just gotten the cigars easily from any retailer, however, I wanted the tubos. So 5 months of hunting and I was able to track some down for less than $13 a stick. I can think of a few people that will be seeing some of these early next year!


----------



## nealw6971

ShortFuse said:


> After much hunting... I have the following.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I could of just gotten the cigars easily from any retailer, however, I wanted the tubos. So 5 months of hunting and I was able to track some down for less than $13 a stick. I can think of a few people that will be seeing some of these early next year!


Brother, you just need to smoke those babies up! You deserve them!


----------



## sincerity

Result of a trip to JR in Burlington NC yesterday the la gloria's were the cigar of the week @ 3.00 each...never had a fuentes or the jr ultimates so I am pretty excited for those


----------



## Rays98GoVols

Here is what happens when you sell some old Gold that you had laying around......



Box of Tatuaje Cojonu 2003
Box of Tatuaje Reserva SW (Sir Winston)
Box of LFD Air Bender LE in a Special Barn Humidor.


----------



## anonobomber

Rays98GoVols said:


> Box of LFD Air Bender LE in a Special Barn Humidor.


That barn humidor is awesome!


----------



## bwhite220

anonobomber said:


> That barn humidor is awesome!


And the sticks are even better!! Those are some of my favorites!


----------



## cw_mi

Stopped by a local B&M that I didn't even know about and was very impressed with their selection. I picked up a couple of LFD double ligero and Illisione MJ12


----------



## APBTMarcel

Awesome pickup Ray, time to find some old gold!


----------



## jswaykos

Order 2 of 3 from last week came in over the weekend. Replenishing my smaller vitola stash with 10 Tatuaje Petit Cazadores Reserva and a tin of Brazilia Cariocas. Love this little guys:










Sorry for the slightly out of focus pic - I was too lazy to take all of the Tats out of the bag, and the plastic threw off the auto focus on the phone camera.


----------



## maxlexi

Rays98GoVols said:


> Here is what happens when you sell some old Gold that you had laying around......
> 
> Box of Tatuaje Cojonu 2003
> Box of Tatuaje Reserva SW (Sir Winston)
> Box of LFD Air Bender LE in a Special Barn Humidor.


WOW, Very nice


----------



## Juicestain

Box of 343's for a split with my friend Josh and x3 DPG lanceros from 2003:thumb:


----------



## Poneill272

Full box of Padron 80th


----------



## k-morelli

Poneill272 said:


> Full box of Padron 80th


those look delicious! very nice pick up


----------



## szyzk

Picked up a 5er of the new Padilla Miami 8&11 Robustos.


----------



## Hinson

Box of Chiquitos


----------



## Michigan_Moose

Besides my Tat Monster's this week. I got a great buy on Gurkha Beast 5pack for 28.00 shipped.


----------



## k-morelli

just ordered a box of the Tat "Wolfman" from Holt's in Philly, should have pictures up by the end of the week


----------



## Dubv23

Picked up a fe sticks typically out pf my price range today

Figured I would hold onto them until after winter or of the flyers make it to the cup lol

1 liga privada no 9
1 LFD air Bender
1 san cristobal seleccion del sol


----------



## k-morelli

Dubv23 said:


> Picked up a fe sticks typically out pf my price range today
> 
> Figured I would hold onto them until after winter or of the *flyers make it to the cup* lol
> 
> 1 liga privada no 9
> 1 LFD air Bender
> 1 san cristobal seleccion del sol


waiting for that here as well, they started off great so far. hope for the best for the rest of the season


----------



## Dubv23

Yea im looking forward to an exciting season. The phillies let me down and the eagles are doing the same so im putting my money on the flyers


----------



## socalocmatt

Just arrived today:


----------



## neil

^those look amazing!

i just picked up a Nick's sticks sungrown, AF 858 maduro, and a Punch London Club. smoked the Nick's Sticks tonight, was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Max_Power

socalocmatt said:


> Just arrived today:


Are the 10 ct boxes also foil packed?


----------



## jswaykos

neil said:


> ^those look amazing!
> 
> i just picked up a Nick's sticks sungrown, AF 858 maduro, and a Punch London Club. smoked the Nick's Sticks tonight, was pleasantly surprised!


This isn't the first time that I've read about Nick's Sticks being a decent smoke. I might have to pick up some to try.


----------



## k-morelli

I've had a Nicks Sticks Robusto Maduro and was blown away amd I'm happy I picked up a torpedo maduro too


----------



## Rock31

Matt, I hate you!

<3


----------



## socalocmatt

Max_Power said:


> Are the 10 ct boxes also foil packed?


No, the sticks come in cello



Rock31 said:


> Matt, I hate you!
> 
> <3


:hug:


----------



## neil

jswaykos said:


> This isn't the first time that I've read about Nick's Sticks being a decent smoke. I might have to pick up some to try.


i would reccomend them. very good for a cheap stick. not very complex, but the sungrown was medium bodied, not much strength. im definitely going to pick up some more!



k-morelli said:


> I've had a Nicks Sticks Robusto Maduro and was blown away amd I'm happy I picked up a torpedo maduro too


i havent had the chance to try a maduro, but if the sungrown was any indication of how the maduro is, i will definitely give them a try!


----------



## Max_Power

socalocmatt said:


> No, the sticks come in cello
> 
> :hug:


Thanks. I was curious about that. Can't wait for the 10 counts to show up locally.


----------



## RedDragon888

5er of E.P. Carrillo Short Run 2011
5er of E.P. Carrillo Elencos Don Rubino
:biggrin1:

I want to meet this man, every cigar he creates I enjoy!


----------



## penguinshockey

Dubv23 said:


> Picked up a fe sticks typically out pf my price range today
> 
> Figured I would hold onto them until after winter or of the flyers make it to the cup lol
> 
> 1 liga privada no 9
> 1 LFD air Bender
> 1 san cristobal seleccion del sol


You may as well smoke 'em now . . . . I'm just sayin!


----------



## Rackir

Those wolfmans looks great!

As an aside I just have to say that I think I need to install net nanny to keep me off of CBid! DAMN YOU FREEFALL DEALS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If I get divorced I'm gonna blame CBid.


----------



## shotokun16

Tampa Sweet Hearts:
*AF: Hemingway Natural Sampler
AF: Anejo II sampler*

All thanks to Don's post on the Fuente Fire. 
:smash:

A month ago don carlos #4 25ct. Gonna age it till next fall...


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Latest purchase a PDR Toro Mega Sampler, I liked the one PDR I smoked from a bomb sent to me, so when the mega sampler with free shipping hit my inbox, seemed like a good opportunity to refill the humidor, try some other PDRs, and free shipping is always a good thing.


----------



## ckay

Box of Padron 85th
Fiver of Opus X DC


----------



## Triple6

Illusione 88 Robusto
Diesel Shorty Ltd
Diesel Unholy Cocktail
Oliva Series G
CAO America Constitution


----------



## gator_79

I just placed an order for a few smokes that I have been wanting to try:
3 Undercrown belicoso's
3 CT Exodous 50 yr. robusto's
2 AB Black Market toro's
2 AB ACB robusto's

They will be waiting for me in my humi when I get back from overseas.


----------



## anonobomber

Just ordered a 5 pack of Camacho Corojo Diploma from the daily Monster mashup.


----------



## jswaykos

Too many posts without pictures!


----------



## usrower321

jswaykos said:


> Too many posts without pictures!


Ask and ye shall receive:
10 EP Carrillo Core Maduro
1 Obsidian Mini Corona

Probably my last purchase for a while, unless I go over to the dark side


----------



## RGraphics

A brand that does not get much play, Room 101 Conjura Petite Corona
Rosado 4" x 48. Really tasty smoke, must try some of the other 101 lines.


----------



## Rackir

Look what the CBid fairy dropped off today;


----------



## Rackir

anonobomber said:


> Just ordered a 5 pack of Camacho Corojo Diploma from the daily Monster mashup.


Good catch, one of my absolute favorites!


----------



## golfguy

Picked these up in a purch from mrsmitty









...and got these at Rama Moccasin & Smoke on Thanksgiving (you know - the Canadian one last Monday)








The rest of Monday's purchase will be shown in another forum:wink:


----------



## APBTMarcel

Love the Brickhouse for their value especially and they taste great.


----------



## golfguy

APBTMarcel said:


> Love the Brickhouse for their value especially and they taste great.


I've read and heard great things, so I am really looking forward to them. They are a prime contender for a box purchase if they suit my tastes


----------



## APBTMarcel

golfguy said:


> I've read and heard great things, so I am really looking forward to them. They are a prime contender for a box purchase if they suit my tastes


Speaking from experience I love the robusto and corona larga. Havn't tried the others though. My friend loves the Mighty Mighty, 6x60 I believe.


----------



## jswaykos

Order 3 of 4 (started out as three orders on the week, upped to four after a Jam!) was delivered to the office today. First, panic:










Thankfully, the contents were safe:










(2) Camacho Liberty 2011, (5) Fuente WOAM, and (2) Fuente Short Stories. I've never even tried a Short Story, actually, but the price of two of these were equal to ONE in my B&M. Also included were a book of matches and a water pillow, which made the whole thing feel like a rain forest in a box, haha! Better than the opposite. These are in the freezer for the weekend and then being put to rest in the humi for a while.


----------



## Hopperb

I was on vacation for most of this week and drove through TN to visit family in KY. I stopped in at a couple of B&M's in Nashville and Knoxville where I fell into a few deals I couldn't pass up and as well had an order come in from Tampa Humidor when I got back home last night.










Walked into Smoke & Ale in Nashville and was SHOCKED to see the box of Flying Pigs but not so shocked that I didn't pick them up immediately! Also got a box of LP #9's while I was there. In Knoxville at Silo Cigars I was talking Tatuaje with the owner who was putting new shelves in the humidor and he told me he had the Cabinet of LaRequeza from 2009 and gave me a great price on the box so I coldn't pass that up either.

I also picked up about 40 random sticks (no picture) of different brands Tat, AF, LP, San Cristobal, etc... in these shops as well as Bowling Green Pipe & Cigar in Bowling Green KY.

The slippery slope continues...


----------



## Sarge




----------



## anonobomber

Just received these in the mail today from the devil site:


----------



## zenom

Going to pick up one of the last boxes of these tonight.










Plus whatever else strikes my fancy I suppose.


----------



## Blacklog_angler

1 box Liga Undercrown Gran Toro

Hope their tasty!


----------



## Wallbright

I picked up a ten pack of AF Curly Head Naturals. Being a Fuente fan I am eager to try them out even if they are their 'budget' sticks. Heck, if I end up liking them then I will have a cheap (under $2.50ea shipped) everyday smoke.


----------



## Cadillac

APBTMarcel said:


> Love the Brickhouse for their value especially and they taste great.


Try the El Batons. I'm halfway through my second box. GREAT value smoke. I usually prefer fuller-bodied smokes, but the Robustos are great with a Coke.


----------



## Johnpaul

5 - Fonseca Cubano Limitado Toro
5 - J. Fuego	Gran Reserva Corojo #1 Original (I really like these ugly little bastards)
1 - J. Fuego Toro collection Sampler pack


----------



## golfguy

Hopperb said:


> Walked into Smoke & Ale in Nashville and was SHOCKED to see the box of Flying Pigs but not so shocked that I didn't pick them up immediately! Also got a box of LP #9's while I was there. In Knoxville at Silo Cigars I was talking Tatuaje with the owner who was putting new shelves in the humidor and he told me he had the Cabinet of LaRequeza from 2009 and gave me a great price on the box so I coldn't pass that up either.
> 
> I also picked up about 40 random sticks (no picture) of different brands Tat, AF, LP, San Cristobal, etc... in these shops as well as Bowling Green Pipe & Cigar in Bowling Green KY.
> 
> The slippery slope continues...


Nice haul Bill! Love the LP


----------



## golfguy

zenom said:


> Going to pick up one of the last boxes of these tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus whatever else strikes my fancy I suppose.


What else did you snag, Andy?


----------



## raycarlo

One of my most exciting purchases to date. Bought a 2007 and 2008 Opus X BBMF from php007 and he included and extra stick, 858 sungrown
















These pictures don't do the cigars justice, these things are beautiful! Only problem is I don't know if I could ever get myself to burn them.


----------



## Danfish98

That's an awesome score Ray! The problem with getting cigars that good is figuring out when to smoke them.


----------



## smelvis

raycarlo said:


> One of my most exciting purchases to date. Bought a 2007 and 2008 Opus X BBMF from php007 and he included and extra stick, 858 sungrown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These pictures don't do the cigars justice, these things are beautiful! Only problem is I don't know if I could ever get myself to burn them.


Nice score Ray!

I'm still waiting for Veeral to do a review on an 06 I sent him.


----------



## Batista30

smelvis said:


> Nice score Ray!
> 
> I'm still waiting for Veeral to do a review on an 06 I sent him.


 I'm in the process of hopefully moving but I'm looking forward to reviewing it within the next month or so. Thanks again for the 06 Dave! :hug:


----------



## raycarlo

Very true.


Danfish98 said:


> That's an awesome score Ray! The problem with getting cigars that good is figuring out when to smoke them.


----------



## k-morelli

these came in for the latest box split the other day


----------



## k-morelli

who's got 2 thumbs and is jealous of this purchase? This guy!



Hopperb said:


> I was on vacation for most of this week and drove through TN to visit family in KY. I stopped in at a couple of B&M's in Nashville and Knoxville where I fell into a few deals I couldn't pass up and as well had an order come in from Tampa Humidor when I got back home last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walked into Smoke & Ale in Nashville and was SHOCKED to see the box of Flying Pigs but not so shocked that I didn't pick them up immediately! Also got a box of LP #9's while I was there. In Knoxville at Silo Cigars I was talking Tatuaje with the owner who was putting new shelves in the humidor and he told me he had the Cabinet of LaRequeza from 2009 and gave me a great price on the box so I coldn't pass that up either.
> 
> I also picked up about 40 random sticks (no picture) of different brands Tat, AF, LP, San Cristobal, etc... in these shops as well as Bowling Green Pipe & Cigar in Bowling Green KY.
> 
> The slippery slope continues...


----------



## MrFuentes

Which one are you smoking first? :shock:



raycarlo said:


> One of my most exciting purchases to date. Bought a 2007 and 2008 Opus X BBMF from php007 and he included and extra stick, 858 sungrown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These pictures don't do the cigars justice, these things are beautiful! Only problem is I don't know if I could ever get myself to burn them.


----------



## Treadwell

My buddy getting married gave these to me as a best man gift. He doesn't know cigars but a B&M helped. I hadn't heard of Zino before, but Padron's reputation precedes it. Looking forward to my first!


----------



## Johnpaul

30-Diesel Shorty
5-Cohiba Red Dot Robusto
5-Cohiba Cohiba Puro Dominicano Robusto
5-Cohiba Cohiba XV 550
5-Padilla Achilles Salomon (free)
1-Lighter (free) 

And in case anyone is thinking about trashing the overpriced Red Dot's... This order worked out to $3 a stick.


----------



## Juicestain

Very nice John! I love me some Puro Dominicanas, nice choice:thumb:


----------



## anonobomber

Johnpaul said:


> 30-Diesel Shorty
> 5-Cohiba Red Dot Robusto
> 5-Cohiba Cohiba Puro Dominicano Robusto
> 5-Cohiba Cohiba XV 550
> 5-Padilla Achilles Salomon (free)
> 1-Lighter (free)
> 
> And in case anyone is thinking about trashing the overpriced Red Dot's... This order worked out to $3 a stick.


That's a lot better than the Po Boy's Sampler for sure! I doubt these will kill you


----------



## gosh

Johnpaul said:


> 30-Diesel Shorty
> 5-Cohiba Red Dot Robusto
> 5-Cohiba Cohiba Puro Dominicano Robusto
> 5-Cohiba Cohiba XV 550
> 5-Padilla Achilles Salomon (free)
> 1-Lighter (free)


That's a nice haul right there!


----------



## crazystix

Blacklog_angler said:


> 1 box Liga Undercrown Gran Toro
> 
> Hope their tasty!


Same here. Going to let them rest for another week or 2 before trying one. Really hope that they compare favorably to the Liga Privada No. 9.


----------



## E Dogg

Just some stuff that came in yesterday....





As you can see, the boli's and partagas I got from JR have some yellow cello


----------



## golfguy

E Dogg said:


> Just some stuff that came in yesterday....


That is a pretty low key description of that ginormous haul, Eric.

Oh, and congrats on 900 posts!


----------



## raycarlo

Just picked up a couple Undercrowns, Belicoso and Gran Toro, excited to try these new cigars.


----------



## golfguy

Nice, Ray. Those look tasty! I'm a big LP fan and can't wait to track down a couple of these.


----------



## raycarlo

Yeah me too but I find the regular LPs a bit pricey. Spoke with the manager at the B&M and he said that his son really likes the Undercrowns so that was a good sign, now just gotta figure out if I should let them rest and acclimate in my humidor before smoking or smoke one when I get home.:noidea:


golfguy said:


> Nice, Ray. Those look tasty! I'm a big LP fan and can't wait to track down a couple of these.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Visiting my old B&M (from out of state)- they had FULL boxes and BACKSTOCK of Viaje Satori's and Skull & Bones.

2 of each, REALLY good cigars!


----------



## QiCultivator

box of 25 La Casita Criolla from Cigar Place

10 El Triunfador No. 4 from cbid

10 La Ricky No. 4 from cbid 

I guess it's a Pete Johnson/Pepin kind of month...


----------



## jswaykos

QiCultivator said:


> box of 25 La Casita Criolla from Cigar Place
> 
> 10 El Triunfador No. 4 from cbid
> 
> 10 La Ricky No. 4 from cbid
> 
> I guess it's a Pete Johnson/Pepin kind of month...


I take it you like the Casita Criolla? I've got a few resting that I'd like to keep that way for another few weeks, at least, but the wait is killing me!


----------



## mata777

These are going to rest until next summer. They smell so dam good!!


----------



## stock93pgt

mata777 said:


> These are going to rest until next summer. They smell so dam good!!


they look good


----------



## bwhite220

12 x 5 Vegas Miami Knuckles
5 x LFD Air Benders
5 x Puros Indios Viejo Maduro Corona - Oldsmo54 (Gary) bombed me with one of these about 2 months ago and I loved it! Would never have tried one otherwise.


----------



## BMack

Yesterday's trip to the B&M


----------



## anonobomber

bwhite220 said:


> 12 x 5 Vegas Miami Knuckles
> 5 x LFD Air Benders
> 5 x Puros Indios Viejo Maduro Corona - Oldsmo54 (Gary) bombed me with one of these about 2 months ago and I loved it! Would never have tried one otherwise.


Those Puros Indios smokes are quite good.


----------



## Juicestain

Darn you guys and your Undercrowns! Wish I had a decent B&M that wasn't an hour away. Nice pickups all:thumb:


----------



## jbgd825

BMack said:


> Yesterday's trip to the B&M


What kind of cigar is that AF? I bought one a while ago under the impression that it was a hemingway best seller, but it has a different band from what I can see online...


----------



## anonobomber

jbgd825 said:


> What kind of cigar is that AF? I bought one a while ago under the impression that it was a hemingway best seller, but it has a different band from what I can see online...


AF Hemingway Short Story.


----------



## jbgd825

anonobomber said:


> AF Hemingway Short Story.


But it's got the wrong band on it to be a hemingway SS.

The hemingway SS should look like this...
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Cigars - Natural Color Short Story Cigar - Single Short Story Cigars - Pack Of 5 Short Story Cigars - Box Of 25 Short Story Cigars - Arturo Fuente Hemingway

but that cigar, and the cigar I have, have an extra gold bit at the bottom, as well as black background on the AF as seen in the sun grown line here...
Arturo Fuente Sun Grown - Cigars International

Also the last time I was in this B&M I looked at the cigars I bought, from the box labeled "best seller" and held them up to cigars from the box labeled "short story" and they were clearly a different size and a different band. :???:


----------



## mike91LX

fuente changed the bands on the hemingways a few months ago, the short story pictured has the new style band


----------



## jbgd825

OK that's good to know. I bought a WOAM the last week with what must be the old band, so that was my initial cause for concern, because everything I've looked at says they should have the same band. But once again puff has the answer! Thanks again!


----------



## Oliver Silver

Man O'War Armada, part of the unbeatable 10 sampler at Cigar.com. Let see how that goes!


----------



## mrsmitty

I've been pretty good about not purchasing anything for awhile, but these are one of my favorites that doesn't go on sale everyday ($25 shipped). Pretty darn good deal.


----------



## Truebigmike75

mrsmitty said:


> I've been pretty good about not purchasing anything for awhile, but these are one of my favorites that doesn't go on sale everyday ($25 shipped). Pretty darn good deal.


 Josh where did you order these from? thats a killer price on them and their one of my favs as well.


----------



## ckay

Fiver of Undercrown Toro


----------



## BDog

Cabinet of Tat Petite Cazadores Reserva - Excellent small cigar with large cigar flavor and profile. Perfect for a nice 45 min smoke! 
5'er of 
Drew Estate - Undercrown Belicoso










+ another 5'er of Drew Estate -Undercrown - Gran Toro - no picture


----------



## Desertlifter

5'er of Perdomo Slow-aged and best of AJ Fernandez sampler:

1 - 5 Vegas Triple-A (5" x 56)
1 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo) (5" x 56)
1 - La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Toro (6.5" x 50)
1 - Man O’ War Ruination Robusto #1 (5.5" x 54)
1 - Man O’ War Virtue Toro (6" x 50)

Finally hit on cbid - under $20 for all ten cigars. Not bad.


----------



## jbgd825

Went down to the B&M today. 









Tatuaje havana VI 
Oliva Serie G maduro
j. fuego 777
J. Fuego grand reserve corojo #1
Room 101
Also there was a CAO event going on and they gave me a free sample of one of their new OSA's, which I smoked while I was there.


----------



## mrsmitty

Truebigmike75 said:


> Josh where did you order these from? thats a killer price on them and their one of my favs as well.


On Cigarmonster.com's name your price last week.


----------



## Danfish98

BMack said:


> Yesterday's trip to the B&M


When did Studio Tobac and Padilla make a cigar together and what's it called? Impossible to keep up with every new line these days.


----------



## BMack

Danfish98 said:


> When did Studio Tobac and Padilla make a cigar together and what's it called? Impossible to keep up with every new line these days.


Padilla Studio Tobac Figurado, all Oliva tobacco. Apparently blended by Studio Tobac with input from Padilla. It's the only size and limited to 1,000 boxes of 10 cigars.


----------



## cw_mi

Just online purchased :

(2) fivers Liga Pravada Flying Pigs 
(1) fiver Tat Anarchy
(3) singles Anejo #77
(3) singles Liga Pravada T52 Belicoso
(1) single Padron 1926 maduro
(1) Gallardo Toro

Won from a Usual Suspect Auction :

(1) single Cu-avana Punisher
(2) hand rolled Dominicans 
(2) Dominican brand cigars 
(1) (I know it doesn't belong here) Cohiba (cuban)


----------



## E Dogg

cw_mi said:


> Just online purchased :
> 
> (2) fivers Liga Pravada Flying Pigs
> (1) fiver Tat Anarchy
> (3) singles Anejo #77
> (3) singles Liga Pravada T52 Belicoso
> (1) single Padron 1926 maduro
> (1) Gallardo Toro
> 
> Won from a Usual Suspect Auction :
> 
> (1) single Cu-avana Punisher
> (2) hand rolled Dominicans
> (2) Dominican brand cigars
> (1) (I know it doesn't belong here) Cohiba (cuban)


haha, you were serious about those auctions!?! Oh well, they will be enjoyed, that's for sure....


----------



## cw_mi

E Dogg said:


> haha, you were serious about those auctions!?! Oh well, they will be enjoyed, that's for sure....


Sadly I have to man up on those... WTF was I thinking ?!?


----------



## k-morelli

stopped at the Tatuaje event at Holts today. it was buy 3 Tat cigars get a Tat Havana VI nobles free so here's the spoils.
2 Petite Cazadores
1 Verocu no. 5
1 Verocu no 9
1 Havana VI Angeles 
1 Reserva J21
and 1 LP Undercrown robusto

as well as the 2 free Havana VI nobles, Tatuaje cheapie cutter and Tat lighter


----------



## eljimmy

Got my Wolfie dress box!


----------



## raycarlo

Small purchase today, Oliva Serie V Lanceros and El triunfador Lanceros


----------



## lukesparksoff

2- Wolfman
2- Face
2- Drac
2- CMF
2- 2008 L'esprit de Verite
2- M80
1- Box Tatuaje 7th Reserva

Thank you Ktblunden for the smooth transaction


----------



## Johnpaul

I had a bunch of boxes come in from CI today.

:crazy: :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :crazy:


----------



## anonobomber

Johnpaul said:


> I had a bunch of boxes come in from CI today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :crazy: :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :crazy:


That's quite a large haul! I hope there's still enough in your bank account for food!


----------



## Johnpaul

anonobomber said:


> That's quite a large haul! I hope there's still enough in your bank account for food!


:dunno: I guess you didn't notice that the text above the picture was a link. :chk


----------



## Mutombo

Couple new pickups :hail:


----------



## lukesparksoff

Johnpaul said:


> :dunno: I guess you didn't notice that the text above the picture was a link. :chk


*Empty Wooden Boxes - Set of 10 ROTFLMAO*


----------



## jbgd825

Another B&M visit for me today.


----------



## nealw6971

Johnpaul said:


> I had a bunch of boxes come in from CI today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :crazy: :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :chk :crazy:


Dude, I am totally jealous! Those Camachos are awesome and the Opulance... they are one of the best infused sticks that DE makes!

In fact, that purchase is amazing in general... those are some great sticks, brother!


----------



## protekk

Hey Neal I'm pretty sure John just bought the boxes without the cigars in them lol!!
(See link above his pics)


----------



## nealw6971

protekk said:


> Hey Neal I'm pretty sure John just bought the boxes without the cigars in them lol!!
> (See link above his pics)


Awww... damnnnnnnn... okay, Puff unspoken rule #128639 - don't post after drinking a few...


----------



## anonobomber

Johnpaul said:


> :dunno: I guess you didn't notice that the text above the picture was a link. :chk


Nah missed that...damn little phone screens! Looks like I wasn't the only one that missed it either.


----------



## Max_Power

Mutombo said:


> Couple new pickups :hail:


That is a SWEET pickup!:bowdown:

not gonna lie, the Frank makes me a bit envious. enjoy those.


----------



## k-morelli

Mutombo said:


> Couple new pickups :hail:


where'd you get that sweet selection of monsters. I can't seem to find the past years anywhere


----------



## Max_Power

k-morelli said:


> where'd you get that sweet selection of monsters. I can't seem to find the past years anywhere


Past years pretty much only exist in other peoples humidors, and more often than not come at a steep price.


----------



## Johnpaul

I thought I could get a few of you going. Too funny.

Neal - :new_all_coholic:


----------



## Staxed

Just got back from the B&M, figured I'd try out a few things he recommended to me, of course, I went for the sole purpose of getting an Undercrown, and left with $50 worth of singles...

5 Pack Acid C-Notes
Drew Estates Java Latte Corona
Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Robusto
Liga Privada Undercrown Robusto
Anstead's Cigars Private Label Churchill (apparently the B&M has a house cigar, figured I'd try it...saving them for Halloween while I have something to do other than scare little kids)









Excuse the glare, the second shot without the flash was blurry, and the third, and the fourth...I gave up after that.


----------



## Mutombo

Max_Power said:


> That is a SWEET pickup!:bowdown:
> 
> not gonna lie, the Frank makes me a bit envious. enjoy those.


I'm pretty excited, been looking for a Frank and a Boris for a while.



k-morelli said:


> where'd you get that sweet selection of monsters. I can't seem to find the past years anywhere


I grabbed the 6er on the left off a member on another forum. I've been looking for the Frank/Boris/Drac for a while, and found a sampler at just a little over MSRP. No brainer to pick it up, especially with the OR Tat black PL.


----------



## jbgd825

Johnpaul said:


> I thought I could get a few of you going. Too funny.
> 
> Neal - :new_all_coholic:


Hahaha hate to admit you got me too at first! Good one! :hail:


----------



## golfguy

Every time I drop in on this thread, I realize that I'm an amateur. Great pickups all!


----------



## jneely

This and a box of Wolfman pretty much killed my cigar budget for November...

Box of L'Esperit 09, Gran Cojonu, Opus X Scorpion, 2x Opus X pussycat, 2x La Verite 09, Reserva J21, 2x Anejo 46, 2x Padron '26, and a complementary tat red with the cojonu '12 pre-release.


----------



## miket156

Wow, you must have a BIG monthly cigar budget!

I was recently introduced to what has been described as a "Boutique" cigar; the Emilio AF2. The local B&M had a box of Toro and another smaller size (can't remember what, I usually don't smoke small cigars) so I fired up a Toro. Very very good full bodied and on the spicy side, and that I like. Oscuro wrapper with Nicaraguan and Pennsylvania broadleaf long filler. That's right friends, a PA tobacco in my smoke!

Being that I live in PA I had heard that tobacco was being grown here, but this is the first time I ever got to try some.

After a couple of visits to my local B&M. I ordered a couple of boxes. The local dealer had marked the price up 25% above the retail so I had to buy them from an Internet dealer.

Occasionally, I find a new cigar that I like in addition to my favorites that I keep on hand in my humidor. :juggle:


Cheers,



Mike T.


----------



## BMack

miket156 said:


> Wow, you must have a BIG monthly cigar budget!
> 
> I was recently introduced to what has been described as a "Boutique" cigar; the Emilio AF2. The local B&M had a box of Toro and another smaller size (can't remember what, I usually don't smoke small cigars) so I fired up a Toro. Very very good full bodied and on the spicy side, and that I like. Oscuro wrapper with Nicaraguan and Pennsylvania broadleaf long filler. That's right friends, a PA tobacco in my smoke!
> 
> Being that I live in PA I had heard that tobacco was being grown here, but this is the first time I ever got to try some.
> 
> After a couple of visits to my local B&M. I ordered a couple of boxes. The local dealer had marked the price up 25% above the retail so I had to buy them from an Internet dealer.
> 
> Occasionally, I find a new cigar that I like in addition to my favorites that I keep on hand in my humidor. :juggle:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mike T.


I actually have an Emilio AF1 that I received from Andrew via a contest...It looks and smells outstanding, I can't wait to try it. From what I've read they are quite good!


----------



## castaweb

Justin,

What is that gnarly, bumby ugly looking EPC on the far right? I don't think I have seen one and it is beautiful.



Mutombo said:


> Couple new pickups :hail:


----------



## Fuzzy

visited the local Smoke Inn, really for a drive by Chimay. Ended up leaving with dusty boxes of Anarchy and Exodus 50 year. The Chimay was free along with the dust on the boxes.


----------



## miket156

BMack said:


> I actually have an Emilio AF1 that I received from Andrew via a contest...It looks and smells outstanding, I can't wait to try it. From what I've read they are quite good!


Brian:

I haven't tried the AF1, the AF2 is apparently full bodied and the AF1 is Medium. Both have received excellent reviews. Its a great cigar and at a really fair price for what it is and how it smokes.

Cheers,

Mike T.


----------



## truckertim

Just got the 5'er of the Punch Rare Corojo 10th Anniv w/ the Punch Bobble Head from BCP. Great looking smokes and the bobble head was free so win/win in my book.


----------



## thebayratt

Undercrown Gran Toro


----------



## BDog

thebayratt said:


> Undercrown Gran Toro


Nice pickup! I am really enjoying these and think they are box purchase worthy.


----------



## BDog

truckertim said:


> Just got the 5'er of the Punch Rare Corojo 10th Anniv w/ the Punch Bobble Head from BCP. Great looking smokes and the bobble head was free so win/win in my book.


Pretty cool looking "jesterish" bobble head!


----------



## BDog

castaweb said:


> Justin,
> 
> What is that gnarly, bumby ugly looking EPC on the far right? I don't think I have seen one and it is beautiful.


My guess on the EP Carrillo is the Relgalias Real based on the length and reing guage.

5.625 x 46

If you want a nice foray into the world of EP Carrillo cigars try the "Short Run" as it is sure to please.


----------



## MrFuentes

How are Acids? I need to get one this week and try it.



Staxed said:


> Just got back from the B&M, figured I'd try out a few things he recommended to me, of course, I went for the sole purpose of getting an Undercrown, and left with $50 worth of singles...
> 
> 5 Pack Acid C-Notes
> Drew Estates Java Latte Corona
> Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Robusto
> Liga Privada Undercrown Robusto
> Anstead's Cigars Private Label Churchill (apparently the B&M has a house cigar, figured I'd try it...saving them for Halloween while I have something to do other than scare little kids)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the glare, the second shot without the flash was blurry, and the third, and the fourth...I gave up after that.


----------



## zenom

Since I moved I was looking around at different cigar shops. I was definitely spoiled by my old one so far.

The first place I went into, had "PINE" shelves and everything in this huge as humidor. I couldn't believe it. There were a couple cigars there I had personally never seen and don't have in my collection so I bought them.



Second place I went to was a neat wine/cigar lounge, they just didn't have a huge selection of sticks. But I still walked away with the following:



Last place I went, was better, but a little more limited selection, no Garcia anything. They did have a couple of the Soprano's Limited Edition boxes, I just didn't feel like picking one up as it's just a novelty. I like to buy cigars I will actually smoke at some point.



The Partagas and Hoyo had some serious yellow cello which is why I bought them. The others once again I don't have in my collection so picked them up


----------



## Staxed

MrFuentes said:


> How are Acids? I need to get one this week and try it.


I normally get those little Acid C-Notes to lessen the damage my brother (the bum) does to my stash, as he enjoys them quite a bit.

I'm not big on those ones, and actually haven't tried any of the other Acid brands now that I think about it, though I am going to be giving most of them a try next month sometime.

The C-Notes have a sweetened wrapper like pretty much all the acids, it's a decent smoke, certainly doesn't wow me though. If I only have 20 minutes or so I'll grab one. They are pretty hit and miss profile wise as well, sometimes they are smooth all the way through, other times they tend to get pretty harsh near the end.


----------



## MrFuentes

Thanks Daniel. Will have to try some out. Right now, it's all about the Arturo Fuente's for me.



Staxed said:


> I normally get those little Acid C-Notes to lessen the damage my brother (the bum) does to my stash, as he enjoys them quite a bit.
> 
> I'm not big on those ones, and actually haven't tried any of the other Acid brands now that I think about it, though I am going to be giving most of them a try next month sometime.
> 
> The C-Notes have a sweetened wrapper like pretty much all the acids, it's a decent smoke, certainly doesn't wow me though. If I only have 20 minutes or so I'll grab one. They are pretty hit and miss profile wise as well, sometimes they are smooth all the way through, other times they tend to get pretty harsh near the end.


----------



## Mutombo

BDog said:


> My guess on the EP Carrillo is the Relgalias Real based on the length and reing guage.
> 
> 5.625 x 46
> 
> If you want a nice foray into the world of EP Carrillo cigars try the "Short Run" as it is sure to please.


Actually it's the EPC Maduro in the corona size (5 1/8 x 42). Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Danfish98

Here's my latest Cbid haul and my largest order to date.



The dogs are jealous of all the great smokes! The humidor is for the wife's new found cigar hobby. 


Try not to be too jealous of the Ron Mexicos...





Good thing I just set up a new coolidor!


----------



## zenom

Danfish98 said:


> Here's my latest Cbid haul and my largest order to date.
> 
> The dogs are jealous of all the great smokes! The humidor is for the wife's new found cigar hobby.
> 
> Try not to be too jealous of the Ron Mexicos...
> 
> Good thing I just set up a new coolidor!


Nice haul Dan.


----------



## anonobomber

Danfish98 said:


> Here's my latest Cbid haul and my largest order to date.


Enjoy the Ron Mexicos! I hear they're top notch :heh:


----------



## Johnpaul

Nice pick-up's Dan! Well..... other than the Mexico's. Enjoy


----------



## sincerity

just got this:
http://www.cigarsprintsale.com/Home/Sprint/31768/

for a little over 60 bux. Figured that was a good enough price shipped for a sampler so I can try some different smokes.


----------



## stock93pgt

sincerity said:


> just got this:
> http://www.cigarsprintsale.com/Home/Sprint/31768/
> 
> for a little over 60 bux. Figured that was a good enough price shipped for a sampler so I can try some different smokes.


it just logs me into my acct and shows what on there now


----------



## sincerity

stock93pgt said:


> it just logs me into my acct and shows what on there now


ah my apologies:

*Bottomless Cup Sampler-Cigar.com*


----------



## stock93pgt

ohh, ok. got my wife got that for me with my first humi several months ago! only ones i didnt like was the olivas, the wrapper just was to fragile! but everything in that needs a good rest tho! enjoy it!


----------



## MrFuentes

Good pickup. Let us know what's your favorite out of the bunch.



sincerity said:


> ah my apologies:
> 
> *Bottomless Cup Sampler-Cigar.com*


----------



## sincerity

thanks and I will report back....plan on letting the majority of these age a while for sure...


----------



## MrFuentes

Smart move.



sincerity said:


> thanks and I will report back....plan on letting the majority of these age a while for sure...


----------



## JPinDC

Picked up four Undercrowns tonight - two toro and two robusto size. Was going to buy a box without even smoking one but a craigslist sale fell through so that will have to wait.


----------



## raycarlo

Picked up a box of Fuente Best Sellers, box split with MrFuentes








5er of Fuente Anejo 77 (Sharks) from thunderdan11 sale


----------



## cw_mi

Some nice hauls guys. Dan you are the man... JP lucky on the Undercrowns. I'm dying to try them out but can't find any.. so if anyone has some for sale let me know !! 
Here's what came in the mail today for me :


----------



## gasdocok

Got me some new goodies too.










Oliva MB3
Tat Wolfman
Undercrown x 2
R&J museum edition
Oliva V lancero
4 house blends
Cusano 18 paired maduro


----------



## Staxed

cw_mi said:


> Some nice hauls guys. Dan you are the man... JP lucky on the Undercrowns. I'm dying to try them out but can't find any.. so if anyone has some for sale let me know !!


CI.com has the Belicoso, Corona Double, Gran Toro and Robusto in stock. I'd offer to pick some up and ship to you, but it'd be cheaper to go with CI unless you just want 1 or 2.


----------



## MrFuentes

Congrats on the Sharks Ray. I hope to one day have one of those.

Can't wait to get my Best Seller share...lol.



raycarlo said:


> Picked up a box of Fuente Best Sellers, box split with MrFuentes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5er of Fuente Anejo 77 (Sharks) from thunderdan11 sale


----------



## waylman

my latest haul

alec bradley black market
padron 3000
CAO MX2
AF Chateau


----------



## cw_mi

Staxed said:


> CI.com has the Belicoso, Corona Double, Gran Toro and Robusto in stock. I'd offer to pick some up and ship to you, but it'd be cheaper to go with CI unless you just want 1 or 2.


Thanks Daniel , I thought I checked there last week. Well off to CI I go !


----------



## Staxed

cw_mi said:


> Thanks Daniel , I thought I checked there last week. Well off to CI I go !


They were out last week


----------



## cw_mi

Staxed said:


> They were out last week


Thanks again.. 5ver of them on the way.. oh and I had to take advantage of the free shipping/Cain Nub 5ver.


----------



## Staxed

cw_mi said:


> Thanks again.. 5ver of them on the way.. oh and I had to take advantage of the free shipping/Cain Nub 5ver.


Enjoy them, I'm getting impatient at the moment, can't wait until the beginning of November so I can get a box


----------



## Poneill272

Found a full box of DPG Blue Firecrackers! Should arrive Thursday or Friday.


----------



## ko4000

10pk of Diesel Unholy Cocktail from Cbid









Box of AF Anejo No. 46


----------



## zenom

Just stopped by a small local shop and I always like to pick up cigars with yellow cellophane especially for $4-5 a pop , then throw in my 20% off coupon


----------



## Poneill272

10 Quesada Oktoberfest 









Box of Carlos Toraño Signature


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Nice Phil :tu


----------



## zenom

Nice pickup Phil.


----------



## Poneill272

NoShhhSherlock said:


> Nice Phil :tu





The Tick said:


> Nice pickup Phil.


Thank you! Wait till Thursday's pic! :smoke2:


----------



## Robert G

Viaje Late Harvest, Skull & Bones & Satori Karma. Dying to try them, but I keep reading that they need some down time. All the Viaje's I've smoked have had at least 6 months on them and they are superb, so I don't want to mess up a good thing.


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## Max_Power

Robert G said:


> Viaje Late Harvest, Skull & Bones & Satori Karma. Dying to try them, but I keep reading that they need some down time. All the Viaje's I've smoked have had at least 6 months on them and they are superb, so I don't want to mess up a good thing.


late Harvest were damn good young. They will get better with more time. The others I wouldn't touch for a bit.


----------



## KcJason1

1 Tatuaje Wolfman
2 2ct Liga Privada A 
1 UnderCrown Gran Toro
1 UnderCrown Belicoso


----------



## waylman

^ nice haul


----------



## anonobomber

KcJason1 said:


> 1 Tatuaje Wolfman
> 2 2ct Liga Privada A
> 1 UnderCrown Gran Toro
> 1 UnderCrown Belicoso


Wow! Nice catch there!


----------



## MrFuentes

Yuuuuuuuuup!



waylman said:


> ^ nice haul


----------



## ko4000

Scrumdiddlyumptious!


----------



## bwhite220

Dang, Jason! _That's_ how you buy cigars! Nice bro!


----------



## Staxed

KcJason1 said:


> 1 Tatuaje Wolfman
> 2 2ct Liga Privada A
> 1 UnderCrown Gran Toro
> 1 UnderCrown Belicoso


Haven't heard of the Liga Privada A before, gonna have to do some research now...boxes like that intrique me 

Nice haul, if you find out you don't like those undercrowns, feel free to send them my way :hungry:

(and google doesn't seem to like it very much, anyone happen to have info/link about the Liga Privada A's?)


----------



## k-morelli

socalocmatt granted my wish and let me purchase a couple HTF Tatuaje sticks (face amd drac) and a viaje zombie, to add to my "monster" collection. thanks again matt


----------



## Rwatkins5

LIGA PRIVADA A ? Please tell me more and where i could find some.
last purchased UNDERCROWN dc and MY FATHER LE BIJOU 1922 box pressed torpedo and 5 vegas gold


----------



## Max_Power

3 wolfman
6 skull&bones bp
2 skull&bones
1 illusione 88 maduro
1 EPC dark rituals
1 2003 Lfd double ligero chisel gifted
1 undercrown toro gifted


----------



## Batista30

Max_Power said:


> 3 wolfman
> 6 skull&bones bp
> 2 skull&bones
> 1 illusione 88 maduro
> 1 EPC dark rituals
> 1 2003 Lfd double ligero chisel gifted
> 1 undercrown toro gifted


You know where I live. Ship 'em.


----------



## Goodkat

Got some 601 greens and Murcielago's from this weekends monster-mashup. They were nice enough to send me a free CAO OSA Sol as well.


----------



## Max_Power

Batista30 said:


> You know where I live. Ship 'em.


All of 'em?

Can't I keep the EPC?


----------



## KcJason1

Staxed said:


> Haven't heard of the Liga Privad&ma A before, gonna have to do some research now...boxes like that intrique me
> 
> Nice haul, if you find out you don't like those undercrowns, feel free to send them my way :hungry:
> 
> (and google doesn't seem to like it very much, anyone happen to have info/link about the Liga Privada A's?)


Thats the thing. You CAN'T get Liga A's at least not for a very long time, if they ever get released.. We had a Drew Estate Event at the b&m last week. JD sent up some coffins of the A's specificly for this event.. And the only way to aquire one of these A's was to attend a dinner. Which I could not do as I was in Mexico. So I get back and they have some A's left over from the dinner. But the only way to be able to purchase a coffin of 2 A cigars is to purchase a box of Liga or Undercrown. So therefore I purchased 2 boxes of undercrown which allowed me to purchase 2 A coffins. I took the last A's on the shelf. Not sure if they have more stashed in the back though. :smoke:


----------



## Staxed

KcJason1 said:


> Thats the thing. You CAN'T get Liga A's at least not for a very long time, if they ever get released.. We had a Drew Estate Event at the b&m last week. JD sent up some coffins of the A's specificly for this event.. And the only way to aquire one of these A's was to attend a dinner. Which I could not do as I was in Mexico. So I get back and they have some A's left over from the dinner. But the only way to be able to purchase a coffin of 2 A cigars is to purchase a box of Liga or Undercrown. So therefore I purchased 2 boxes of undercrown which allowed me to purchase 2 A coffins. I took the last A's on the shelf. Not sure if they have more stashed in the back though. :smoke:


gotcha, well it's just my luck that I'll probably never get to attend a dinner involving them, or be near a shop that would possibly have any like you ran into...

Maybe some day /dreams


----------



## Rock31

nice pickups!


----------



## cw_mi

cw_mi said:


> Some nice hauls guys. Dan you are the man... JP lucky on the Undercrowns. I'm dying to try them out but can't find any.. so if anyone has some for sale let me know !!
> Here's what came in the mail today for me :


Well I think I've gotten WAY overzealous with my new wineador project. In addition to these pictured I've ordered fivers of:

My Uzi weighs a ton
Cain Nub Maduro
Cain Maduro Robusto
Tatuaja Havana VI Noble
Illusione MJ12
Nester Miranda Art Deco
Viaje Skull and Bones
Viaje 50/50 black
Viaje 50/50 red
Arturo Fuente Sampler
Liga Privada Undercrown

Won in auctions:
(3) Anejo Sharks
(1) HC Cohiba
(2) handrolleds from Yorkis' shop in Punta Cana DR
(3) Dominican branded cigars

Now my wife is very cool, basically she gives me just enough rope to hang myself and well I think I've taken up all the slack !! LOL


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## Batista30

The Wolfman signed by *Pete Johnson*


----------



## maxlexi

Batista30 said:


> The Wolfman signed by *Pete Johnson*


Wow, that is crazy, enjoy them. Jealous


----------



## Poneill272

A full box of DPG Blue Label Firecrackers!! I've been looking for these since July! Persistence finally paid off!! :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## APBTMarcel

Awesome snag Phil!


----------



## stock93pgt

Poneill272 said:


> A full box of DPG Blue Label Firecrackers!! I've been looking for these since July! Persistence finally paid off!! :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


nice! they do look like firecrackers! lol


----------



## Staxed

Poneill272 said:


> A full box of DPG Blue Label Firecrackers!! I've been looking for these since July! Persistence finally paid off!! :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


Is it wrong that the first thought I had upon seeing this was "wonder the effect a real firecracker would have in there"...

that would bring a new meaning to bombing someone...:eyebrows:


----------



## waylman

Those firecrackers look awesome! More pics!


----------



## Max_Power

Poneill272 said:


> A full box of DPG Blue Label Firecrackers!! I've been looking for these since July! Persistence finally paid off!! :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


Phil, you know all you need to do to find these is call Two Guys, right?:rockon:


----------



## Poneill272

Max_Power said:


> Phil, you know all you need to do to find these is call Two Guys, right?:rockon:


Yep, I called those guys, and they hooked me right up! :biggrin1:


----------



## lukesparksoff

1 Box S&B Mystery










1 Mazo Liga Privada UF4



















2 My Uzi weights a ton
1 liga privada undercrown belicoso
1 illusione mj12 maddy
2 Viaje TNT


----------



## Staxed

mouthwatering haul Eric...very nice.


----------



## zenom

Just got these delivered today.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Staxed said:


> mouthwatering haul Eric...very nice.


thank you ,I went in to get the UF4's and maybe meet Jonathan Drew @ Casa De Montecristo (Chicago) . I couldn't get out without buying a couple more LOL.


----------



## mrsmitty

Nice haul there Andy! Those Don Lino Africa's are one of my favorites, so much flavor packed in those things!


----------



## BMack

lukesparksoff said:


> 1 Box S&B Mystery
> 
> 1 Mazo Liga Privada UF4
> 
> 2 My Uzi weights a ton
> 1 liga privada undercrown belicoso
> 1 illusione mj12 maddy
> 2 Viaje TNT


Amazing haul! I'm going to have to find myself a few UF4s!


----------



## cw_mi

More sticks showed up today...


----------



## Staxed

yum, Undercrown...


----------



## cw_mi

Staxed said:


> yum, Undercrown...


These are the ones you gave me a heads up on , thanks again !


----------



## bwhite220

Stopped by the cigar shop today just to say hey and walked out with 2 Oliva V Maduro Churchills. Can't wait to smoke these next year!


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## Mutombo

^^ nice, love me some PDR's


----------



## jswaykos

Alright, got a few purchases from the past week to log, so here it goes:

Five pack of Cubao No. 5s from the Monster. Recently revisited these after about 8 months rest and loved the change. I still have a couple left from my initial purchase, so these will be put to rest for a while. There was also a free CAO OSA Sol included, a nice surprise:










Five Short Stories, two WOAMs, and three Oliva Vs from Tampa Humidor.










Ten more AF Short Stories. Picked these up during last Sunday's Jam. $19.50 a five pack, I couldn't resist! Love these little smokes:










And finally, a Xikar 009 Punch, also from the Monster. I've been itching for some new toys and have been getting tired of cutting a little too much off of caps. Shouldn't be a problem any more, though I dislike tight draws. I figure, worst case, it'll be good for short, small RG cigars.










And that wraps it up. Wish I could fast forward life six months and light these up this weekend! But for now, no more spending... until the next irresistible deal surfaces.


----------



## MrFuentes

How did you score the Short Story 5er for $19.50?



jswaykos said:


> Alright, got a few purchases from the past week to log, so here it goes:
> 
> Five pack of Cubao No. 5s from the Monster. Recently revisited these after about 8 months rest and loved the change. I still have a couple left from my initial purchase, so these will be put to rest for a while. There was also a free CAO OSA Sol included, a nice surprise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five Short Stories, two WOAMs, and three Oliva Vs from Tampa Humidor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten more AF Short Stories. Picked these up during last Sunday's Jam. $19.50 a five pack, I couldn't resist! Love these little smokes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a Xikar 009 Punch, also from the Monster. I've been itching for some new toys and have been getting tired of cutting a little too much off of caps. Shouldn't be a problem any more, though I dislike tight draws. I figure, worst case, it'll be good for short, small RG cigars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that wraps it up. Wish I could fast forward life six months and light these up this weekend! But for now, no more spending... until the next irresistible deal surfaces.


----------



## jswaykos

MrFuentes said:


> How did you score the Short Story 5er for $19.50?


It popped up near the end of the Jam and went QUICK. I felt like I had to buy two, and almost wished I'd gotten more. That's well under box price.


----------



## MrFuentes

What's the Jam? Is that something we can partake in online?



jswaykos said:


> It popped up near the end of the Jam and went QUICK. I felt like I had to buy two, and almost wished I'd gotten more. That's well under box price.


----------



## jswaykos

MrFuentes said:


> What's the Jam? Is that something we can partake in online?


Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories ---> click on the Daily Deal. Some days, it's a "Jam". Deals last until they're sold out, then a new one appears. Some are great, others are "meh." This particular deal was great, I think! But the real screaming deals, like these and on some My Fathers and Illusiones that have appeared, sell out within minutes.


----------



## MrFuentes

Great. I'll keep an eye on these. Thanks Joe.



jswaykos said:


> Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories ---> click on the Daily Deal. Some days, it's a "Jam". Deals last until they're sold out, then a new one appears. Some are great, others are "meh." This particular deal was great, I think! But the real screaming deals, like these and on some My Fathers and Illusiones that have appeared, sell out within minutes.


----------



## Wildone

Friday is good...and sometimes it is *VERY GOOD !*

View attachment 57738


----------



## justbrew77

Wildone said:


> Friday is good...and sometimes it is *VERY GOOD !*
> 
> View attachment 57738


Nice, I might be new but that's an awesome purchase


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Wildone said:


> Friday is good...and sometimes it is *VERY GOOD !*
> 
> View attachment 57738


Thats just crazy. I wish I could find the wolfman box


----------



## shotokun16

WOAM (10) and RP 2003 Cameroon =)

and this:Amazon.com: MSR Pocket Rocket Stove: Sports & Outdoors

for my:


----------



## shotokun16

Wildone said:


> Friday is good...and sometimes it is *VERY GOOD !*
> 
> View attachment 57738


NICEEEE


----------



## lukesparksoff

San Cristobal Clasico Dark Robusto










*2* A Fuente 858 Maduro 
*2* Oliva Serie G Robusto Maduro
*2* Vintage 1990 Robusto Maduro










Csonka Super Smoker Cloaker


----------



## mrsmitty

Wildone said:


> Friday is good...and sometimes it is *VERY GOOD !*
> 
> View attachment 57738


One box of The Wolfman isn't good enough eh? lol Nice pick up!


----------



## Wildone

Those WOAM's are one of my favs....very nice !



shotokun16 said:


> WOAM (10) and RP 2003 Cameroon =)
> 
> and this:Amazon.com: MSR Pocket Rocket Stove: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> for my:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Est. 1844, Diesel UC, GH Vintage and Makers choice.


----------



## lukesparksoff

NoShhhSherlock said:


> Est. 1844, Diesel UC, GH Vintage and Makers choice.


Nice Pickup


----------



## rjacobs

Bought a new car and stopped by a B&M on the way home from the dealership to grab some celebratory smokes. MF Le Bijou 1922(grabbed the last out of the box, asked the guy what he wanted for the box, he said $1, then gave it to me free once he saw what else I had grabbed), LFD Chisel, Oliva Serie V Figurado, AF Best Seller, and a Nub Habano 356(I think it was a 356). Have had the Oliva Serie V before, but in a Torpedo and I LOVED it so I grabbed a figurado to try. Have had AF Short Storie's before so I grabbed a Best Seller instead(they had SS, but wanted to try the BS). The others I have never had, but read only good things.


----------



## rjacobs

NoShhhSherlock said:


> Makers choice.


Am I the only one that thinks those Makers Choice cigars look like beef jerky? Maybe its just the cello or the picture, but they look like sticks of beef jerky to me. Or maybe im just hungry.


----------



## smelvis




----------



## NoShhhSherlock

smelvis said:


>


.....You put me to shame :tsk:. Very nice Dave!


----------



## smelvis

NoShhhSherlock said:


> .....You put me to shame :tsk:. Very nice Dave!


No reason to feel that way we all collect and work harder to get stuff we like the most. I sometime think I shouldn't post but I do like to share picture just like everyone else.


----------



## Oliva

Couple of boxes of Oliva V Maduros 2011!!!


----------



## cw_mi

Got a couple of packages in the mail yesterday. Some MUWAT's , some supposed "dominican's" and a fake Cohiba. The later is the winnings of an auction where the proceeds go directly to the website I'm on. So it was more for helping out the site than the sticks. Hell, I don't even know if I'll smoke the fake Cohiba after what I've read they stuff in them.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

smelvis said:


>


That's impressive. 13 boxes made and you have 4.


----------



## Johnpaul

smelvis said:


> No reason to feel that way we all collect and work harder to get stuff we like the most. I sometime think I shouldn't post but I do like to share picture just like everyone else.


We talked about this before Dave but I will say it again. Please don't stop posting. I personally am in awe but I am so happy for you. I love seeing it and you should be proud to post. It took some work to not only earn the money to pay for that order but I'm sure quite a bit of work to track them down and get them. WTG Dave and Congrats!


----------



## stock93pgt

Johnpaul said:


> We talked about this before Dave but I will say it again. Please don't stop posting. I personally am in awe but I am so happy for you. I love seeing it and you should be proud to post. It took some work to not only earn the money to pay for that order but I'm sure quite a bit of work to track them down and get them. WTG Dave and Congrats!


heck no! dont stop posting!! i love to see what ppl are buying, small or large orders!i will one day have a large order like that!


----------



## bwhite220

smelvis said:


>


That's it!? Come on, Dave! You're better than that!

Just playin' - incredible as always!


----------



## smelvis

bwhite220 said:


> That's it!? Come on, Dave! You're better than that!
> 
> Just playin' - incredible as always!


But your right there is also a box of my Father limited a couple tubed _La Aurora Preferido 24 count boxes, a 50 cab of something cool and a few other things. I'm not kidding I didn't want to post it all. Also waiting on an order from here._


----------



## Dubv23

found my new favorite B&M today.










Went in for some S&Bs walked out with Three of those, a T52, Illusione 88, and a Fuente Short Story Maduro that was thrown in free.


----------



## KcJason1

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> That's impressive. 13 boxes made and you have 4.


Correction... 666 boxes of 13 sticks.. Dave has 4 of them!


----------



## bwhite220

smelvis said:


> But your right there is also a box of my Father limited a couple tubed _La Aurora Preferido 24 count boxes, a 50 cab of something cool and a few other things. I'm not kidding I didn't want to post it all. Also waiting on an order from here._


..................................sexy!!


----------



## johnmoss

Box of My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petit Robustos and a fiver of Liga Undercrown Gran Toros came yesterday.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

KcJason1 said:


> Correction... 666 boxes of 13 sticks.. Dave has 4 of them!


Your right. Still.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

smelvis said:


> No reason to feel that way we all collect and work harder to get stuff we like the most. I sometime think I shouldn't post but I do like to share picture just like everyone else.


Dave! As you know, the sticks that you acquire are definitely out of my affordability range, but my wife and I both love to see your posts. Don't you dare consider not posting!:ranger:


----------



## anonobomber

Dubv23 said:


> found my new favorite B&M today.
> Went in for some S&Bs walked out with Three of those, a T52, Illusione 88, and a Fuente Short Story Maduro that was thrown in free.


Those look delicious! Enjoy!


----------



## Rackir

Coffee-Cup said:


> Dave! As you know, the sticks that you acquire are definitely out of my affordability range, but my wife and I both love to see your posts. Don't you dare consider not posting!:ranger:


What he said! Keep on pushing the bar buddy!


----------



## Rackir

rjacobs said:


> Bought a new car and stopped by a B&M on the way home from the dealership to grab some celebratory smokes. MF Le Bijou 1922(grabbed the last out of the box, asked the guy what he wanted for the box, he said $1, then gave it to me free once he saw what else I had grabbed), LFD Chisel, Oliva Serie V Figurado, AF Best Seller, and a Nub Habano 356(I think it was a 356). Have had the Oliva Serie V before, but in a Torpedo and I LOVED it so I grabbed a figurado to try. Have had AF Short Storie's before so I grabbed a Best Seller instead(they had SS, but wanted to try the BS). The others I have never had, but read only good things.


Dude! Nice smokes, but that box is GORGOUS! :hail: Nice find!


----------



## TanZ2005

Been a little while, Many things have changed in life in the past 2 years, Moved 2 times, Single again after 16 years (Yes i know what they call it) But one thing that will never change is my Love for a nice Cigar.

5Pack DPG Series JJ Robusto
5Pack Nub460
5Pack Aurora Barrel Aged Robusto
Box 25 Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Toro
Box 50 Cosechero Toro, This is a new one for me. Like to try new cigars every now and again. Seen this one in the Catalog and the Price was 1/2 off, Bought a Box and 2 days later the price went up almost $30 more.

Lastly not tried this one either so I thougt I would give it a try as well. So have on order.
Box 21 Loyal BFC by Torano. 

James


----------



## JPinDC

rjacobs said:


> Bought a new car and stopped by a B&M on the way home from the dealership to grab some celebratory smokes. MF Le Bijou 1922(grabbed the last out of the box, asked the guy what he wanted for the box, he said $1, then gave it to me free once he saw what else I had grabbed),


Very nice box, it is a very heavy display piece - I tried that trick at my b&m and was told they receive the Bijous in packs, so need to keep restocking the same box when they run out.


----------



## bwhite220

Off topic but what is the correct pronounciation of "Bijous"?


----------



## JPinDC

Bee -shoo ?


----------



## MrFuentes

Bee - jew


----------



## Carmack

AF SS
CAO Brazilia GOL
La Aurora 107


----------



## lukesparksoff

Torano Noventa Latin (Torpedo)










5er of Griffins S.E. XXVII 2011


----------



## raycarlo

Just received my Opus X double coronas from thunderdan11 and my new Tigerwood boom tool from Troy


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Two boxes of 2011 Oliva V Maduro and a box of PDR1878 Maduros


----------



## mrsmitty

Felipe Gregorio Petrus Dominicana Toro


----------



## Wildone

How do these smoke ?



mrsmitty said:


> Felipe Gregorio Petrus Dominicana Toro


----------



## mrsmitty

Wildone said:


> How do these smoke ?


Haven't had one yet, I plan on firing one up tomorrow. I'll let you know.


----------



## cw_mi

Had a pretty decent haul today:


----------



## mrsmitty

I'd say so Chuck, that's one hell of a haul!


----------



## cw_mi

mrsmitty said:


> I'd say so Chuck, that's one hell of a haul!


Thanks ! I've been on sort of a spending spree to fill up my not set up yet wineador which I already think isn't going to be large enough.


----------



## Johnpaul

Romeo Y Julieta Edicion Limitada Cigar Sampler & Pen Set
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story (sadly not the maddy)
Xikar Hygrometer


----------



## Staxed

Johnpaul said:


> Romeo Y Julieta Edicion Limitada Cigar Sampler & Pen Set
> Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story (sadly not the maddy)
> Xikar Hygrometer


Nice Pen


----------



## justbrew77

cw_mi said:


> Had a pretty decent haul today:


What cigars are in the silver wrappers? Is there a reason for that? I like your back drop btw.


----------



## RedDragon888

justbrew77 said:


> What cigars are in the silver wrappers? Is there a reason for that? I like your back drop btw.


Justin it looks like the Illusione MJ 12, not sure why he uses the silver wrapper.


----------



## primetime76

justbrew77 said:


> What cigars are in the silver wrappers? Is there a reason for that? I like your back drop btw.


Illusione MJ12...all of the MJ's are foil wrapped.


----------



## cw_mi

Justin,
Kipp and Dion are correct, it is the MJ12. If you read up on the name , MJ12 was some sort of Area 51 type program so I think the foil is representative of the "tin foil hats" that some of those conspiracy types talk of. Pretty whitty if it is true about the name and stuff. 

I can't remember where I read this but it is from my memory so it isn't all that good, LOL


----------



## RedDragon888

cw_mi said:


> Justin,
> Kipp and Dion are correct, it is the MJ12. If you read up on the name , MJ12 was some sort of Area 51 type program so I think the foil is representative of the "tin foil hats" that some of those conspiracy types talk of. Pretty whitty if it is true about the name and stuff.
> 
> I can't remember where I read this but it is from my memory so it isn't all that good, LOL


Thanks for the confirmation Justin, I recently purchased a 5/er......awaiting their arrival any day now


----------



## Johnpaul

Staxed said:


> Nice Pen


Actually it is a lot nicer than I thought. not only does it have a good weight but you twist the end and a punch cutter pops out. Its really cool.


----------



## justbrew77

cw_mi said:


> Justin,
> Kipp and Dion are correct, it is the MJ12. If you read up on the name , MJ12 was some sort of Area 51 type program so I think the foil is representative of the "tin foil hats" that some of those conspiracy types talk of. Pretty whitty if it is true about the name and stuff.
> 
> I can't remember where I read this but it is from my memory so it isn't all that good, LOL


Thanks for the responses. it's interesting how these cigars get there names and how they are packaged. The marketing department of some of these cigar companies are amazing, they tie everything together so well.


----------



## Staxed

Johnpaul said:


> Actually it is a lot nicer than I thought. not only does it have a good weight but you twist the end and a punch cutter pops out. Its really cool.


I might have to get me one now...sounds pretty cool.

----------

So, I went to the B&M to grab 4 Undercrowns, and they had a "buy 20 sticks, get 10% off"...so naturally, I had to buy 20 sticks...

And while I was in the humidor choosing them, my wife went and suprised me by buying a 100ct humi i'd been eyeing. That was awesome to find out when I'm walking out of the store and the Shopkeep says "Hey Man, don't forgot your Humi"...then hands me a box. That was awesome 























































now, to season this thing and calibrate my hygro's...


----------



## MrFuentes

Very nice and even nicer of your wife.



Staxed said:


> I might have to get me one now...sounds pretty cool.
> 
> ----------
> 
> So, I went to the B&M to grab 4 Undercrowns, and they had a "buy 20 sticks, get 10% off"...so naturally, I had to buy 20 sticks...
> 
> And while I was in the humidor choosing them, my wife went and suprised me by buying a 100ct humi i'd been eyeing. That was awesome to find out when I'm walking out of the store and the Shopkeep says "Hey Man, don't forgot your Humi"...then hands me a box. That was awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now, to season this thing and calibrate my hygro's...


----------



## Johnpaul

That is awesome Daniel and props to your wife. Enjoy! Be sure to let us know how that Sweetart smokes. I never tried that myself.


----------



## bwhite220

MrFuentes said:


> Bee - jew


Thanks, B!


----------



## Flugplatz

Bought these last weekend at Buckhead Cigar Store up in Atlanta.. Check it out...
Drew Estate Uzi weighs a Ton, Liga Petraga T52 <sp> & an Undercrown. AF Short Story Natural and Maduro and a RP Vintage 1990 perfecto. Perfect.

Also got in a weekly special...
RP Autumn 2009, GTO, a couple of Nestor Mirandas and a Siglo II LTD RES.

Nice pick up, and he gave me 20% off for being active military!

Great place. Will definitely go back with my buddies!


----------



## Flugplatz

Staxed said:


> I might have to get me one now...sounds pretty cool.
> 
> ----------
> 
> So, I went to the B&M to grab 4 Undercrowns, and they had a "buy 20 sticks, get 10% off"...so naturally, I had to buy 20 sticks...
> 
> And while I was in the humidor choosing them, my wife went and suprised me by buying a 100ct humi i'd been eyeing. That was awesome to find out when I'm walking out of the store and the Shopkeep says "Hey Man, don't forgot your Humi"...then hands me a box. That was awesome
> 
> now, to season this thing and calibrate my hygro's...


Great haul there! Great wife too!


----------



## Sonikku

Budget Smoke Purchase from cigarsinternational.com for daily-smoking, all 3 bundles are under $40 for 20 sticks.

I still have a slew of yet-to-smoke premiums in the long-term humidor, so no need to purchase any right now. I also am going to make more of an effort to purchase premiums at some B&M's in the area. I've found some great gems at a couple places, that apparently are only sold in stores. Plus I have no excuse for hitting the shop within walking distance of my house more often. 

So:
*Original Cubans*
I got this from the list of budget smokes on another post here. Hoping they're similar to the Genuine Counterfeit Cubans 1958 Pre-Embargo's that I enjoy immensely, but aren't in the budget category. Maybe next month.

*Cigars International Cohiba Knock-Offs*
I don't intend to believe these are exact replica's of a Cohiba, but instead expect a damn good budget smoke for a good price. The first of the lot that I smoked while unwrapping all the cigars for the humidor. So far, so good.

*Puros Indios Viejo Robusto Natural*
Seen some interesting reviews on these and judging from the description I find I may enjoy this. We'll see!

*La Aurora Double Corona*
A promotional freebie from CI, and one of the reasons I like ordering from these guys. The last freebie I received from them was a single-smoke Stinky ashtray bowl which I passed onto my father.


----------



## bwhite220

Picked up a 2006 God of Fire tubo and an OpusX from the local B&M today!!


----------



## cw_mi

Daniel, 
You've had a great few weeks. This last haul takes the cake though !


----------



## Staxed

cw_mi said:


> Daniel,
> You've had a great few weeks. This last haul takes the cake though !


It certainly does, and has been. Thank!


----------



## tiger187126

Sonikku said:


> Budget Smoke Purchase from cigarsinternational.com for daily-smoking, all 3 bundles are under $40 for 20 sticks.
> 
> I still have a slew of yet-to-smoke premiums in the long-term humidor, so no need to purchase any right now. I also am going to make more of an effort to purchase premiums at some B&M's in the area. I've found some great gems at a couple places, that apparently are only sold in stores. Plus I have no excuse for hitting the shop within walking distance of my house more often.
> 
> So:
> *Original Cubans*
> I got this from the list of budget smokes on another post here. Hoping they're similar to the Genuine Counterfeit Cubans 1958 Pre-Embargo's that I enjoy immensely, but aren't in the budget category. Maybe next month.
> 
> *Cigars International Cohiba Knock-Offs*
> I don't intend to believe these are exact replica's of a Cohiba, but instead expect a damn good budget smoke for a good price. The first of the lot that I smoked while unwrapping all the cigars for the humidor. So far, so good.
> 
> *Puros Indios Viejo Robusto Natural*
> Seen some interesting reviews on these and judging from the description I find I may enjoy this. We'll see!
> 
> *La Aurora Double Corona*
> A promotional freebie from CI, and one of the reasons I like ordering from these guys. The last freebie I received from them was a single-smoke Stinky ashtray bowl which I passed onto my father.


those original cubans aren't bad. i bought a brick of them and used them to pass out to friends at parties.


----------



## BMack

Johnpaul said:


> Romeo Y Julieta Edicion Limitada Cigar Sampler & Pen Set
> Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story (sadly not the maddy)
> Xikar Hygrometer


Those 2011 short storys are the best SS I've had ROTT, ever. They're REALLY good!


----------



## Johnpaul

BMack said:


> Those 2011 short storys are the best SS I've had ROTT, ever. They're REALLY good!


I smoked one this morning and it was the first one I ever had. It was _REALLY good!_


----------



## Nathan King

Yummy! :dr


----------



## stock93pgt

Nathan King said:


> Yummy! :dr


is that the 5 pack?


----------



## anonobomber

stock93pgt said:


> is that the 5 pack?


"10 cigars" is printed on top of the box in the first image so I would assume it has 10 cigars.


----------



## ko4000

That cigar is sexy! 


stock93pgt said:


> is that the 5 pack?


It says 10 cigars on the box.


----------



## Pianoman178

Never saw this before...very interesting. Each cigar has two ends (they are connected, 10" long). You can either cut it in half and share, or be "double happy" and smoke the whole thing


----------



## stock93pgt

anonobomber said:


> "10 cigars" is printed on top of the box in the first image so I would assume it has 10 cigars.


lol, didnt even see that!


----------



## Dubv23

Got a couple shipments in. Most pictured.

I got the 5 rocky panel decades and tools from Forrest
My girlfriend got the La Aurora, Perdomo patriarch, lot 23, and short story


----------



## max gas

Mmmmmmmm delicious!!!!!



2010 date on them. 

Time to bury them in the Humi


----------



## Staxed

this is all Pianoman's fault...I hope he feels guilty...



























someone mentioned these in chat, they were cheap so I grabbed a few


----------



## jbgd825

Finally got your MUWATs! Nice!!


----------



## Staxed

jbgd825 said:


> Finally got your MUWATs! Nice!!


I got a bit more than I was expecting too, lol.


----------



## jbgd825

lol I saw in the chat earlier! lol you're a man on a mission lately.


----------



## ckay

Liga Privada L40
Liga Privada A


----------



## Staxed

ckay said:


> Liga Privada L40
> Liga Privada A


ooh, those look excellent


----------



## JPinDC

Awesome on the L40's! Are they limited production?


----------



## ckay

JPinDC said:


> Awesome on the L40's! Are they limited production?


There should be some left at WIDE SELECTION OF NEW RELEASED PREMIUM CIGARS | Top Quality Cigars


----------



## mike91LX

went a little tat crazy this month. First off 2 of my holy grails a full box worth of 09 noella reserva and a 1/2 box of franks





































also picked up a dress box of the wolfman and a box of the TAA


----------



## ckay

Nice bro.


----------



## Poneill272

I got some supplies for my pass today, and some goodies for myself. Btw...join my pass!! LOL!


----------



## Sonikku

mike91LX said:


> went a little tat crazy this month. First off 2 of my holy grails a full box worth of 09 noella reserva and a 1/2 box of franks


Those Tat's are excellent, I thoroughly enjoyed them in the past. But where did you get the Franks? I've been hunting for those myself!

*Poneill272*: Those Carillo's look excellent, I'll have to grab a couple of them next order!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Very Nice



Poneill272 said:


> I got some supplies for my pass today, and some goodies for myself. Btw...join my pass!! LOL!


----------



## mike91LX

Sonikku said:


> Those Tat's are excellent, I thoroughly enjoyed them in the past. But where did you get the Franks? I've been hunting for those myself!


yeah the noella reserva is probably my #1 tat of all time. i got lucky with the franks, when i answered the FS thread for the noella reservas the guy told me he had the franks and would let me have first shot at them before he put a sale thread up for them


----------



## Triple6

601 Red and Green Robuston
AF WOA
Tat J21
Tat Cojonu 2006
Torano Exodus 1959 50 year Robusto
Liga Undercrown Robusto


----------



## Dubv23

Vis mild and mellow sampler for the girlfriend
Ave Maria robusto
Punisher
Avo
Angelenos all for me


----------



## wahoofever

Getting a box in the mail was not enough.

I had to go to the B&M at lunch. I went to get 2 Oliva V #4's but walked out with their last SS Maduro and grabbed a Oliva V Maduro 2011.

The guy at the store told me to come back for some 858 Sungrowns. I have never had those so I guess I'll grab one of those next time.


----------



## eventide

A box of Cabaiguan corona extras from the first online retailer I love to patron, atlantic.


----------



## Treadwell

In addition to a fiver of Lot 23s, these are my most recents:


















Except for the Cohiba, it's my first for all of these. Had an Undercrown last night and much enjoyed it.

Take a gander at the yellow cello on that LaGloria! The flash made it look more yellow than it does to the eye, but still. Yum.

(Should I take the Cohiba out of the glass tube? I'm storing the Tat with the cap off.)


----------



## Danfish98

Order from Cigar Bid arrived today, consisting of a 10 pack of GH Corojo #5 and a 5 pack of Azteca Fuertes. Also stopped by the B&M today and got a Sancho Panza, a Casa Magna, and a 2011 Oliva V Maduro.


----------



## keithfjr

Picked these up for my 30th birthday next month. Its going to be kind of bittersweet.


----------



## raycarlo

Impulse buys


----------



## mrsmitty

raycarlo said:


> Impulse buys


Nice selection.

What CAO's are those?


----------



## raycarlo

They are an exclusive to old virginia tobacco company, Bratalia, mix of Brazil and Italia, picked them up for a Macke but Teedles915 ended up getting them.



mrsmitty said:


> Nice selection.
> 
> What CAO's are those?


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

I picked up a 10 pack of Diesel shorty LTD.


----------



## havanajohn

keithfjr said:


> Picked these up for my 30th birthday next month. Its going to be kind of bittersweet.


WTG on the sweet pickup Keith. Enjoy those babies.


----------



## golfguy

keithfjr said:


> Picked these up for my 30th birthday next month. Its going to be kind of bittersweet.


THAT is a great way to celebrate! :rockon:


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## k-morelli

super jealous of those Franks. enjoy your bounty



mike91LX said:


> went a little tat crazy this month. First off 2 of my holy grails a full box worth of 09 noella reserva and a 1/2 box of franks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also picked up a dress box of the wolfman and a box of the TAA


----------



## Truebigmike75

a little late but a 10pack of Vegas 5 A and a Fiver of RP Decade along with my Trick or Treat from JR's


----------



## truckertim

Picked up these delicious beauties yesterday at one of my favorite B&M's while out on the road, Teepee Smoke shop in Lupton, AZ. Best prices I've seen and NO TAXES since its on Indian reservation! Only one not pictured was the Romeo Y Julieta Reserve Maduro but had to smoke it before I thought of taking pic.


----------



## smelvis

Just out of the Freezer and I think that's about it for me. I hope


----------



## RedDragon888

truckertim said:


> Picked up these delicious beauties yesterday at one of my favorite B&M's while out on the road, Teepee Smoke shop in Lupton, AZ. Best prices I've seen and NO TAXES since its on Indian reservation! Only one not pictured was the Romeo Y Julieta Reserve Maduro but had to smoke it before I thought of taking pic.


Hi Tim, what's the cigar with the bird on the label called?
no taxes nice!!!


----------



## Truebigmike75

smelvis said:


> Just out of the Freezer and I think that's about it for me. I hope


Jesus christ Smelvis that his one mouth watering picture


----------



## truckertim

RedDragon888 said:


> Hi Tim, what's the cigar with the bird on the label called?
> no taxes nice!!!


They are a special release from Hoyo de Monterrey called Selection Del Art. I havent researched them or even tried one yet so cant really comment. I noticed them a couple weeks ago and they smelled AMAZING so I am trying to buy several up and put them up in the humi. I have almost decided to go ahead and try one since I already have 2 more at the house so if I do I will post the results.


----------



## truckertim

What are those "My Uzi" cigars? Havent seen in any B&M's but lately everyone has been posting them on here. Intrigued.......



Treadwell said:


> In addition to a fiver of Lot 23s, these are my most recents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the Cohiba, it's my first for all of these. Had an Undercrown last night and much enjoyed it.
> 
> Take a gander at the yellow cello on that LaGloria! The flash made it look more yellow than it does to the eye, but still. Yum.
> 
> (Should I take the Cohiba out of the glass tube? I'm storing the Tat with the cap off.)


----------



## usrower321

truckertim said:


> What are those "My Uzi" cigars? Havent seen in any B&M's but lately everyone has been posting them on here. Intrigued.......


They have been out for a while now. It's called "My Uzi weighs a ton" (MUWAT) by Drew Estate. One of the super big (60) Rg's. They used to be unbanded (pretty sure)


----------



## RedDragon888

truckertim said:


> They are a special release from Hoyo de Monterrey called Selection Del Art. I havent researched them or even tried one yet so cant really comment. I noticed them a couple weeks ago and they smelled AMAZING so I am trying to buy several up and put them up in the humi. I have almost decided to go ahead and try one since I already have 2 more at the house so if I do I will post the results.


Thanks Tim, I tried looking them up and it appears that they were released in 2003. Can't find much info on them and no one seems to sell them online. A word of advice, I would buy the lot if you really like them. Enjoy!


----------



## thegoldenmackid

truckertim said:


> What are those "My Uzi" cigars? Havent seen in any B&M's but lately everyone has been posting them on here. Intrigued.......


MUWAT. Medium 60 RG cigar blended by Jonathan Drew made at Joya de Nicaragua.


----------



## Qball

Yesterday I got one of the new Padilla Studio-Tobac Figurados Limited Editions... some Opus X Perfexion XXX, LFD Double Ligero Chisel, and an AF Hemingway Signature Maduro


----------



## Truebigmike75

601 Green
Opus X Fuente Fuente (my first one)
Padron 2000
AF Chateau Belicoso
CAO LX2
My father Le Bijou( also a first)


----------



## johnmoss

2 - LP Dirty Rat
2 - Oliva V 2011 Maduro








20 - Don Pepin Series JJ Maduro








3 - Opus Power Ranger
2 - La Bomba Atom
2 - Perdomo Exhibicion Maduro
1 - Padron FR 85 Maduro


----------



## Divinedark

I don't have any of these awesome pictures, but I recently bought:

1x Carlos Torano - Exodus 50 year
1x Carlos Torano - Single Region
1x Curivari Reserva Limitada


----------



## raycarlo

Just picked up 2 Cao Bratalia Corona, 1 Cao Bratalia Belicoso for Macke and another Tat Wolfman for myself


----------



## moosebrew

Just went and got one of my favorites, LFD Factory Press III and man was it as good as always.

Mark


----------



## lukesparksoff

1 box Diesel Shorty










5er Quesada Tributo Alvaro Belicoso










5er Gurkha Black Dragon Fury










3 Tatuaje Miami Unicos Torpedo
5er Padron 64 anni Corona maddy


----------



## BMack

Those CAOs are sooo tempting me, haha.


^Those Quesada Tributes are good cigars! I like them a lot.


----------



## wahoofever

I grabbed a 5iver of Jaime Garcia Reserve Especial Bellicoso's on the Jam today.


----------



## cw_mi

[No message]


----------



## TNTitan

Picked up an Arturo Fuente special yesterday


----------



## Divinedark

Today, I picked up:

1X CAO Brazilia
1X CAO La Traviata Maduro
1X Oliva V
1X Tatuaje Fausto
2X Padron 6000

That frikking store is going to bleed me dry before I even get my humi up and running.


----------



## Staxed

Ok, here's the deliveries from today and Saturday, and...there's still more coming this week and next.

I'd really like to know what slope you guys were talking about, because this was a sheer-faced cliff...

Click for a bigger version 


Pictured:
32 - Short Story Maduro (Box + Singles)
4 - A. Fuente 858 Maduro
1 - Best of Arturo Fuente Sampler (14 sticks)
1 - Opus X Belicoso XXX
5 - CAO Gold Maduro
1 - Romeo Limitada Gift Sampler (w/cigar punch pen) (6 sticks)
25 - Oba Oba Robusto Maduro
24 - Natural Dirt (Box)
5 - Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles
20 - Tatuaje Series P Robusto Sumatra (Box)
5 - 5 Vegas Gold Robusto
1 - 5 Vegas Historical Collection (16 sticks)
5 - La Gloria Serie R #4
5 - La Gloria Serie R #4 Maduro
25 - Super Premium 2nds
5 - La Aurora Dbl Corona
5 - San Miguel Churchill
1 - CAO Dream Team Sampler (10 sticks)
12 - Macanudo Vintage Maduro 1997 Toro (Box)
1 - Macanudo Robusto Collection Sampler (3 sticks)
25 - Liga Undercrown (Box)
5 - Pinar Del Rio Seleccion '10 Torpedo
1 - Pinar Del Rio Top Ten Sampler (10)
2 - Oliva Variety Sampler (6 sticks each)
1 - Man O' War Six-Pack Sampler (6 sticks)
1 - Man O' War Box-Press Sampler (10 sticks)
1 - Perdomo Reserve 10th Epicure 6-Cigar Sampler (6 sticks)
1 - Camacho Liberty 2005

Total: 302 Sticks

again...where's this slope you speak of?


----------



## Divinedark

Staxed said:


> Ok, here's the deliveries from today and Saturday, and...there's still more coming this week and next.
> 
> I'd really like to know what slope you guys were talking about, because this was a sheer-faced cliff...
> 
> Click for a bigger version
> 
> 
> Pictured:
> 32 - Short Story Maduro (Box + Singles)
> 4 - A. Fuente 858 Maduro
> 1 - Best of Arturo Fuente Sampler (14 sticks)
> 1 - Opus X Belicoso XXX
> 5 - CAO Gold Maduro
> 1 - Romeo Limitada Gift Sampler (w/cigar punch pen) (6 sticks)
> 25 - Oba Oba Robusto Maduro
> 24 - Natural Dirt (Box)
> 5 - Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles
> 20 - Tatuaje Series P Robusto Sumatra (Box)
> 5 - 5 Vegas Gold Robusto
> 1 - 5 Vegas Historical Collection (16 sticks)
> 5 - La Gloria Serie R #4
> 5 - La Gloria Serie R #4 Maduro
> 25 - Super Premium 2nds
> 5 - La Aurora Dbl Corona
> 5 - San Miguel Churchill
> 1 - CAO Dream Team Sampler (10 sticks)
> 12 - Macanudo Vintage Maduro 1997 Toro (Box)
> 1 - Macanudo Robusto Collection Sampler (3 sticks)
> 25 - Liga Undercrown (Box)
> 5 - Pinar Del Rio Seleccion '10 Torpedo
> 1 - Pinar Del Rio Top Ten Sampler (10)
> 2 - Oliva Variety Sampler (6 sticks each)
> 1 - Man O' War Six-Pack Sampler (6 sticks)
> 1 - Man O' War Box-Press Sampler (10 sticks)
> 1 - Perdomo Reserve 10th Epicure 6-Cigar Sampler (6 sticks)
> 
> Total: 301 Sticks
> 
> again...where's this slope you speak of?


:shocked:


----------



## kozzman555

Holy crap dude! NIIIIIICE haul! you are :first:


----------



## apollyon9515

Not to bad staxed... repeat that about 4 times and your set!


----------



## cw_mi

Staxed said:


> Ok, here's the deliveries from today and Saturday, and...there's still more coming this week and next.
> 
> I'd really like to know what slope you guys were talking about, because this was a sheer-faced cliff...
> 
> Click for a bigger version
> http://www.staxweb.com/images/Pers/gars/07112011/purchase_big.jpg
> 
> Pictured:
> 32 - Short Story Maduro (Box + Singles)
> 4 - A. Fuente 858 Maduro
> 1 - Best of Arturo Fuente Sampler (14 sticks)
> 1 - Opus X Belicoso XXX
> 5 - CAO Gold Maduro
> 1 - Romeo Limitada Gift Sampler (w/cigar punch pen) (6 sticks)
> 25 - Oba Oba Robusto Maduro
> 24 - Natural Dirt (Box)
> 5 - Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles
> 20 - Tatuaje Series P Robusto Sumatra (Box)
> 5 - 5 Vegas Gold Robusto
> 1 - 5 Vegas Historical Collection (16 sticks)
> 5 - La Gloria Serie R #4
> 5 - La Gloria Serie R #4 Maduro
> 25 - Super Premium 2nds
> 5 - La Aurora Dbl Corona
> 5 - San Miguel Churchill
> 1 - CAO Dream Team Sampler (10 sticks)
> 12 - Macanudo Vintage Maduro 1997 Toro (Box)
> 1 - Macanudo Robusto Collection Sampler (3 sticks)
> 25 - Liga Undercrown (Box)
> 5 - Pinar Del Rio Seleccion '10 Torpedo
> 1 - Pinar Del Rio Top Ten Sampler (10)
> 2 - Oliva Variety Sampler (6 sticks each)
> 1 - Man O' War Six-Pack Sampler (6 sticks)
> 1 - Man O' War Box-Press Sampler (10 sticks)
> 1 - Perdomo Reserve 10th Epicure 6-Cigar Sampler (6 sticks)
> 1 - Camacho Liberty 2005
> 
> Total: 302 Sticks
> 
> again...where's this slope you speak of?


Daniel,
WTH man, are you opening up a store !? Wow, that has to be the most impressive haul I've seen to date. Just doing some quick math , I'm floored at how much that would have cost. Looks like you've out grown that new humi your wife just bought you !! LOL 
Nice snag on those SSM's , I just made an order today and was bummed they didn't have any.


----------



## RedDragon888

Staxed said:


> Ok, here's the deliveries from today and Saturday, and...there's still more coming this week and next.
> 
> I'd really like to know what slope you guys were talking about, because this was a sheer-faced cliff...
> 
> Click for a bigger version
> 
> 
> Pictured:
> 32 - Short Story Maduro (Box + Singles)
> 4 - A. Fuente 858 Maduro
> 1 - Best of Arturo Fuente Sampler (14 sticks)
> 1 - Opus X Belicoso XXX
> 5 - CAO Gold Maduro
> 1 - Romeo Limitada Gift Sampler (w/cigar punch pen) (6 sticks)
> 25 - Oba Oba Robusto Maduro
> 24 - Natural Dirt (Box)
> 5 - Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles
> 20 - Tatuaje Series P Robusto Sumatra (Box)
> 5 - 5 Vegas Gold Robusto
> 1 - 5 Vegas Historical Collection (16 sticks)
> 5 - La Gloria Serie R #4
> 5 - La Gloria Serie R #4 Maduro
> 25 - Super Premium 2nds
> 5 - La Aurora Dbl Corona
> 5 - San Miguel Churchill
> 1 - CAO Dream Team Sampler (10 sticks)
> 12 - Macanudo Vintage Maduro 1997 Toro (Box)
> 1 - Macanudo Robusto Collection Sampler (3 sticks)
> 25 - Liga Undercrown (Box)
> 5 - Pinar Del Rio Seleccion '10 Torpedo
> 1 - Pinar Del Rio Top Ten Sampler (10)
> 2 - Oliva Variety Sampler (6 sticks each)
> 1 - Man O' War Six-Pack Sampler (6 sticks)
> 1 - Man O' War Box-Press Sampler (10 sticks)
> 1 - Perdomo Reserve 10th Epicure 6-Cigar Sampler (6 sticks)
> 1 - Camacho Liberty 2005
> 
> Total: 302 Sticks
> 
> again...where's this slope you speak of?


:faint2:


----------



## superman0234

I come in here to post about my 2 wolfmans and 5er of serie vs and I get blown away by Daniels haul. INSANE BRO!


----------



## Staxed

cw_mi said:


> Daniel,
> WTH man, are you opening up a store !? Wow, that has to be the most impressive haul I've seen to date. Just doing some quick math , I'm floored at how much that would have cost. Looks like you've out grown that new humi your wife just bought you !! LOL
> Nice snag on those SSM's , I just made an order today and was bummed they didn't have any.


Thanks ...and yeah, I'm just gonna pretend I don't know how much it cost, specially since there's still more coming...lol

and I found the SSMs at a local B&M when I went to visit my mother, they were accidentally shipped to them instead of naturals...so I grabbed them all


----------



## WyldKnyght

Staxed said:


> Ok, here's the deliveries from today and Saturday, and...there's still more coming this week and next.
> 
> I'd really like to know what slope you guys were talking about, because this was a sheer-faced cliff...
> 
> Click for a bigger version
> 
> Pictured:
> 32 - Short Story Maduro (Box + Singles)
> 4 - A. Fuente 858 Maduro
> 1 - Best of Arturo Fuente Sampler (14 sticks)
> 1 - Opus X Belicoso XXX
> 5 - CAO Gold Maduro
> 1 - Romeo Limitada Gift Sampler (w/cigar punch pen) (6 sticks)
> 25 - Oba Oba Robusto Maduro
> 24 - Natural Dirt (Box)
> 5 - Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles
> 20 - Tatuaje Series P Robusto Sumatra (Box)
> 5 - 5 Vegas Gold Robusto
> 1 - 5 Vegas Historical Collection (16 sticks)
> 5 - La Gloria Serie R #4
> 5 - La Gloria Serie R #4 Maduro
> 25 - Super Premium 2nds
> 5 - La Aurora Dbl Corona
> 5 - San Miguel Churchill
> 1 - CAO Dream Team Sampler (10 sticks)
> 12 - Macanudo Vintage Maduro 1997 Toro (Box)
> 1 - Macanudo Robusto Collection Sampler (3 sticks)
> 25 - Liga Undercrown (Box)
> 5 - Pinar Del Rio Seleccion '10 Torpedo
> 1 - Pinar Del Rio Top Ten Sampler (10)
> 2 - Oliva Variety Sampler (6 sticks each)
> 1 - Man O' War Six-Pack Sampler (6 sticks)
> 1 - Man O' War Box-Press Sampler (10 sticks)
> 1 - Perdomo Reserve 10th Epicure 6-Cigar Sampler (6 sticks)
> 1 - Camacho Liberty 2005
> 
> Total: 302 Sticks
> 
> again...where's this slope you speak of?


WOW that's like 3 or 4 times my whole stash LMAO


----------



## wahoofever

SO your EDC contains 5 Art Deco's?


----------



## BDog

wahoofever said:


> SO your EDC contains 5 Art Deco's?


LOL!!!

For those that dont follow the acronym EDC stands for *E*very *D*ay *C*arry.

Thats not a bad addition to ones EDC! Those Art Deco's are great!

Daniel- Amazing !!!

Here is my recent Monster Series pickup. The Wolf!


----------



## rus_bro

rb


----------



## cw_mi

wahoofever said:


> SO your EDC contains 5 Art Deco's?


LOL.. I guess I was being sort of creative with my picture. I usually get home from work and empty my pockets onto the desk so when I was taking a picture of the sticks I thru the rest of the stuff in there.


----------



## MrFuentes

Nice pen...lol.



Staxed said:


> Ok, here's the deliveries from today and Saturday, and...there's still more coming this week and next.
> 
> I'd really like to know what slope you guys were talking about, because this was a sheer-faced cliff...
> 
> Click for a bigger version
> 
> 
> Pictured:
> 32 - Short Story Maduro (Box + Singles)
> 4 - A. Fuente 858 Maduro
> 1 - Best of Arturo Fuente Sampler (14 sticks)
> 1 - Opus X Belicoso XXX
> 5 - CAO Gold Maduro
> 1 - Romeo Limitada Gift Sampler (w/cigar punch pen) (6 sticks)
> 25 - Oba Oba Robusto Maduro
> 24 - Natural Dirt (Box)
> 5 - Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles
> 20 - Tatuaje Series P Robusto Sumatra (Box)
> 5 - 5 Vegas Gold Robusto
> 1 - 5 Vegas Historical Collection (16 sticks)
> 5 - La Gloria Serie R #4
> 5 - La Gloria Serie R #4 Maduro
> 25 - Super Premium 2nds
> 5 - La Aurora Dbl Corona
> 5 - San Miguel Churchill
> 1 - CAO Dream Team Sampler (10 sticks)
> 12 - Macanudo Vintage Maduro 1997 Toro (Box)
> 1 - Macanudo Robusto Collection Sampler (3 sticks)
> 25 - Liga Undercrown (Box)
> 5 - Pinar Del Rio Seleccion '10 Torpedo
> 1 - Pinar Del Rio Top Ten Sampler (10)
> 2 - Oliva Variety Sampler (6 sticks each)
> 1 - Man O' War Six-Pack Sampler (6 sticks)
> 1 - Man O' War Box-Press Sampler (10 sticks)
> 1 - Perdomo Reserve 10th Epicure 6-Cigar Sampler (6 sticks)
> 1 - Camacho Liberty 2005
> 
> Total: 302 Sticks
> 
> again...where's this slope you speak of?


----------



## Staxed

MrFuentes said:


> Nice pen...lol.


lmao, it is isn't it?


----------



## bwhite220

Staxed said:


>


What's with the webcam on top of the box in the back-middle of the pic? Security?


----------



## Staxed

bwhite220 said:


> What's with the webcam on top of the box in the back-middle of the pic? Security?


you mean the door knob? lol


----------



## RedDragon888

Last night to my surprise :shocked: UPS drops off a 5er of AFCSG and 2 Tat Cojonu 2003 through the generosity of my sister. I can't thank her enuff :biggrin1: thanx sis!


----------



## Michigan_Moose

Staxed said:


> you mean the door knob? lol


ROFL, that was a either way pic for a moment!

To funny!


----------



## MrFuentes

TOOOOOOOOOOO FUNNY...lol.



Staxed said:


> you mean the door knob? lol


----------



## E Dogg

Here's my latest haul from the monster!



A 5-pack each of 
601 blue BP robusto
Lot 23 maduro toro (yes, it was a 5er until I smoked one ROTT )
AF Don Carlos #4


----------



## waylman

Daniel - seek help man!!!


----------



## Staxed

waylman said:


> Daniel - seek help man!!!


but I don't wanna! lol


----------



## jurgenph

ordered these during the last few weeks, some have yet to arrive, some are in the freezer, and a few are resting  sorry, no pics 

10 A.Fuente Hemingway Short Story
10 A.Fuente Hemingway Best Seller
5 A. Fuente Hemingway Signature
10 My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto
5 Nestor Miranda Art Deco Coffee Break
5 La Aurora No. 4 - nat.
10 Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto
5 CAO BLACK Gothic torpedo
7 Illusione Epernay '09 Le Petit - got outbid on a few :lol:
10 Illusione Epernay '09 Le Elegance
5 La Flor Dominicana Air Bender Matatan
5 Pinar Del Rio Habano Sun Grown Robusto
Camacho Pre-Embargo Collection - Sampler Box of 3


J.


----------



## MrFuentes

I need to start ordering stuff too.


----------



## k-morelli

now I see you sent out a handful of bombs the other day, had to make room for those beauties



Staxed said:


> Ok, here's the deliveries from today and Saturday, and...there's still more coming this week and next.
> 
> I'd really like to know what slope you guys were talking about, because this was a sheer-faced cliff...
> 
> Click for a bigger version
> 
> 
> Pictured:
> 32 - Short Story Maduro (Box + Singles)
> 4 - A. Fuente 858 Maduro
> 1 - Best of Arturo Fuente Sampler (14 sticks)
> 1 - Opus X Belicoso XXX
> 5 - CAO Gold Maduro
> 1 - Romeo Limitada Gift Sampler (w/cigar punch pen) (6 sticks)
> 25 - Oba Oba Robusto Maduro
> 24 - Natural Dirt (Box)
> 5 - Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles
> 20 - Tatuaje Series P Robusto Sumatra (Box)
> 5 - 5 Vegas Gold Robusto
> 1 - 5 Vegas Historical Collection (16 sticks)
> 5 - La Gloria Serie R #4
> 5 - La Gloria Serie R #4 Maduro
> 25 - Super Premium 2nds
> 5 - La Aurora Dbl Corona
> 5 - San Miguel Churchill
> 1 - CAO Dream Team Sampler (10 sticks)
> 12 - Macanudo Vintage Maduro 1997 Toro (Box)
> 1 - Macanudo Robusto Collection Sampler (3 sticks)
> 25 - Liga Undercrown (Box)
> 5 - Pinar Del Rio Seleccion '10 Torpedo
> 1 - Pinar Del Rio Top Ten Sampler (10)
> 2 - Oliva Variety Sampler (6 sticks each)
> 1 - Man O' War Six-Pack Sampler (6 sticks)
> 1 - Man O' War Box-Press Sampler (10 sticks)
> 1 - Perdomo Reserve 10th Epicure 6-Cigar Sampler (6 sticks)
> 1 - Camacho Liberty 2005
> 
> Total: 302 Sticks
> 
> again...where's this slope you speak of?


----------



## jswaykos

My word! Talking about jumping in the deep end... but this is like doing it when there's no water in the pool. Happy smoking!



Staxed said:


> Ok, here's the deliveries from today and Saturday, and...there's still more coming this week and next.
> 
> I'd really like to know what slope you guys were talking about, because this was a sheer-faced cliff...
> 
> Click for a bigger version
> 
> 
> Pictured:
> 32 - Short Story Maduro (Box + Singles)
> 4 - A. Fuente 858 Maduro
> 1 - Best of Arturo Fuente Sampler (14 sticks)
> 1 - Opus X Belicoso XXX
> 5 - CAO Gold Maduro
> 1 - Romeo Limitada Gift Sampler (w/cigar punch pen) (6 sticks)
> 25 - Oba Oba Robusto Maduro
> 24 - Natural Dirt (Box)
> 5 - Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles
> 20 - Tatuaje Series P Robusto Sumatra (Box)
> 5 - 5 Vegas Gold Robusto
> 1 - 5 Vegas Historical Collection (16 sticks)
> 5 - La Gloria Serie R #4
> 5 - La Gloria Serie R #4 Maduro
> 25 - Super Premium 2nds
> 5 - La Aurora Dbl Corona
> 5 - San Miguel Churchill
> 1 - CAO Dream Team Sampler (10 sticks)
> 12 - Macanudo Vintage Maduro 1997 Toro (Box)
> 1 - Macanudo Robusto Collection Sampler (3 sticks)
> 25 - Liga Undercrown (Box)
> 5 - Pinar Del Rio Seleccion '10 Torpedo
> 1 - Pinar Del Rio Top Ten Sampler (10)
> 2 - Oliva Variety Sampler (6 sticks each)
> 1 - Man O' War Six-Pack Sampler (6 sticks)
> 1 - Man O' War Box-Press Sampler (10 sticks)
> 1 - Perdomo Reserve 10th Epicure 6-Cigar Sampler (6 sticks)
> 1 - Camacho Liberty 2005
> 
> Total: 302 Sticks
> 
> again...where's this slope you speak of?


----------



## Staxed

jswaykos said:


> My word! Talking about jumping in the deep end... but this is like doing it when there's no water in the pool. Happy smoking!


lol, there's one way to put it


----------



## Danfish98

Staxed :bowdown: that is an incredible haul. One order that outdoes my entire stash!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Daniel, that is one hell of a haul brother! :tu nice


----------



## maxlexi

Staxed said:


> Ok, here's the deliveries from today and Saturday, and...there's still more coming this week and next.
> 
> I'd really like to know what slope you guys were talking about, because this was a sheer-faced cliff...
> 
> Click for a bigger version
> 
> 
> Pictured:
> 32 - Short Story Maduro (Box + Singles)
> 4 - A. Fuente 858 Maduro
> 1 - Best of Arturo Fuente Sampler (14 sticks)
> 1 - Opus X Belicoso XXX
> 5 - CAO Gold Maduro
> 1 - Romeo Limitada Gift Sampler (w/cigar punch pen) (6 sticks)
> 25 - Oba Oba Robusto Maduro
> 24 - Natural Dirt (Box)
> 5 - Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles
> 20 - Tatuaje Series P Robusto Sumatra (Box)
> 5 - 5 Vegas Gold Robusto
> 1 - 5 Vegas Historical Collection (16 sticks)
> 5 - La Gloria Serie R #4
> 5 - La Gloria Serie R #4 Maduro
> 25 - Super Premium 2nds
> 5 - La Aurora Dbl Corona
> 5 - San Miguel Churchill
> 1 - CAO Dream Team Sampler (10 sticks)
> 12 - Macanudo Vintage Maduro 1997 Toro (Box)
> 1 - Macanudo Robusto Collection Sampler (3 sticks)
> 25 - Liga Undercrown (Box)
> 5 - Pinar Del Rio Seleccion '10 Torpedo
> 1 - Pinar Del Rio Top Ten Sampler (10)
> 2 - Oliva Variety Sampler (6 sticks each)
> 1 - Man O' War Six-Pack Sampler (6 sticks)
> 1 - Man O' War Box-Press Sampler (10 sticks)
> 1 - Perdomo Reserve 10th Epicure 6-Cigar Sampler (6 sticks)
> 1 - Camacho Liberty 2005
> 
> Total: 302 Sticks
> 
> again...where's this slope you speak of?


HOLY SHIT


----------



## Staxed

thanks everyone for the 'oh shits' and 'DAYUMs'...makes me feel good 

though, now I feel kinda embarrassed since there is still more coming...lol


----------



## jswaykos

Staxed said:


> thanks everyone for the 'oh shits' and 'DAYUMs'...makes me feel good
> 
> though, now I feel kinda embarrassed since there is still more coming...lol


We'll take some it off your hands, haha. You know, to help make room for the new shipments. :woohoo:


----------



## Staxed

jswaykos said:


> We'll take some it off your hands, haha. You know, to help make room for the new shipments. :woohoo:


Thanks for the offer, I wouldn't want to inconvenience anyone though, I'm sure I can find a place around here somewhere.


----------



## jswaykos

Staxed said:


> Thanks for the offer, I wouldn't want to inconvenience anyone though, I'm sure I can find a place around here somewhere.


Just know that we're here if you need us. It's what BOTLs are for. Also, I wish we were neighbors, haha.

But nice purchases! Glad to see you didn't go nuts with the $1-per-stick samplers you were talking about when you first joined. I remember you getting rather excited over a Po-Boy sampler or something like that.

And that was, what, three weeks ago? Steep slope indeed! What are you doing for storage? You KNOW we're going to want pictures of it!


----------



## Staxed

right now I've got everything pictured in a 52qt cooler I got on sale for $15, 3 tupperdores, and a 100ct humi.

I have a 28ct winecooler, drawers from forrest on the way, and I got my HCM beads yesterday 

There will be pictures of the finished arrangements  in about 2-3 weeks


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Staxed said:


> right now I've got everything pictured in a 52qt cooler I got on sale for $15, 3 tupperdores, and a 100ct humi.
> 
> I have a 28ct winecooler, drawers from forrest on the way, and I got my HCM beads yesterday
> 
> There will be pictures of the finished arrangements  in about 2-3 weeks


Dang-it Daniel! I pop on this site and I expect to see BOTL's getting some samplers, maybe a box or at most 2 boxes and I see your acciquisitions as well as "Jurgenph" stash;:scared: what is going on here-this is not Xmas-we haven't even had turkey yet. I truly love my cigars and my pipe tobacco; I love to see posts such as yours and "Jurgenph's"-let us know how you like your sticks.:thumb:


----------



## Stubby

Just ordered a bundle of 50 Maker's Choice Maduro or whatever they are called for $25. Sometimes I need a quick knock around for the winter months, and I figured they would fit the bill. If not, I'll give them away at work.

I also ordered a box of Obsidian Gordos. 4.5x60. They are a pretty tasty smoke and the price is right.

Oh yah, I ordered a Stinky Jr. single cigar ashtray too.


----------



## bwhite220

Staxed said:


> you mean the door knob? lol


LOL!!!!! That makes more sense!!


----------



## Staxed

today's deliveries (and no, this isn't the last of them...maybe I should have gotten 2 wine coolers...)




















Click image above to see large version.

50 - Honduran 30 Years
1 - Acid Sampler Collector's Tin - (14 sticks)
5 - Oliva Serie O Maduro Robusto
5 - Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto
5 - Oliva Serie G Maduro Robusto
5 - Isla del Sol Robusto
5 - Perdomo 10th Anny Maduro Robusto
5 - Perdomo 10th Anny Criollo Robusto
5 - Perdomo 10th Anny Champagne Robusto
20 - Gran Habano Vintage 2002 (bundle)
5 - 5 Vegas Gold Bullion
5 - 5 Vegas Gold Maduro Robusto
5 - Natural Ltd. Pimp Sticks
5 - Slow-Aged 826 Robusto
5 - Slow-Aged 826 Maduro Robusto
40 - Natural Jucy Lucy (Box)
20 - Original Cubans (bundle)
20 - 601 Blue Prominente Maduro Robusto (Box)
1 - Oliva 5 Star Sampler #2 (5 sticks)
1 - Best of AJ Fernandex Sampler (10 sticks)
3 - Nub 5 Star Sampler #2 (15 sticks)
1 - Pinar del Rio Gordo Sampler (15 sticks)

Total: 269 Sticks

20 - Ron Mexico (bundle...I had to try them after everyone said how bad they were..)


----------



## MrFuentes

All those sticks and not a single pen? Come on man...

Nice second round pickup. :woohoo:



Staxed said:


> today's deliveries (and no, this isn't the last of them...maybe I should have gotten 2 wine coolers...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click image above to see large version.


----------



## Johnpaul

Staxed said:


> [/URL]


Those Ron Mexico's look really tasty bro. Oh, and congrats on the other purchases too.


----------



## Staxed

i forgot to change the link to a larger image like my post states, and can't edit it now. If anyone wants to see the larger image:

http://www.staxweb.com/images/Pers/gars/09112011/purchase_big.jpg


----------



## zenom

Damn dude you need to pace yourself. haha

My pickups this week. 



Camacho Pre-Embargo
MyFather #1
MUWAT 5x60 10 pack
A couple singles that I like. Mi Amore and a new one Villajuelo I believe its called.



Since the man cave is brown / beige I had to get the Man O' War Stinky.

Plus a couple of posters for the man cave.


----------



## Staxed

zenom said:


> Damn dude you need to pace yourself. haha


I am pacing myself, I'm sprinting off the line, and then I'm going to fall down dead near the finish 

Gotta stock up while I have the cash, because after this month, it's back on a crappy budget 

Oh, and nice Stinky  Just ordered one of the floor stand ones with a handle/tray to add to my 'portable smoke room'.


----------



## waylman

Staxed said:


> I am pacing myself, I'm sprinting off the line, and then I'm going to fall down dead near the finish
> 
> Gotta stock up while I have the cash, because after this month, it's back on a crappy budget
> 
> Oh, and nice Stinky  Just ordered one of the floor stand ones with a handle/tray to add to my 'portable smoke room'.


LOL, I think you've managed to "stock up!"


----------



## RedDragon888

Staxed said:


> today's deliveries (and no, this isn't the last of them...maybe I should have gotten 2 wine coolers...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click image above to see large version.
> 
> 50 - Honduran 30 Years
> 1 - Acid Sampler Collector's Tin - (14 sticks)
> 5 - Oliva Serie O Maduro Robusto
> 5 - Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto
> 5 - Oliva Serie G Maduro Robusto
> 5 - Isla del Sol Robusto
> 5 - Perdomo 10th Anny Maduro Robusto
> 5 - Perdomo 10th Anny Criollo Robusto
> 5 - Perdomo 10th Anny Champagne Robusto
> 20 - Gran Habano Vintage 2002 (bundle)
> 5 - 5 Vegas Gold Bullion
> 5 - 5 Vegas Gold Maduro Robusto
> 5 - Natural Ltd. Pimp Sticks
> 5 - Slow-Aged 826 Robusto
> 5 - Slow-Aged 826 Maduro Robusto
> 40 - Natural Jucy Lucy (Box)
> 20 - Original Cubans (bundle)
> 20 - 601 Blue Prominente Maduro Robusto (Box)
> 1 - Oliva 5 Star Sampler #2 (5 sticks)
> 1 - Best of AJ Fernandex Sampler (10 sticks)
> 3 - Nub 5 Star Sampler #2 (15 sticks)
> 1 - Pinar del Rio Gordo Sampler (15 sticks)
> 
> Total: 269 Sticks
> 
> 20 - Ron Mexico (bundle...I had to try them after everyone said how bad they were..)


Hey Daniel really nice purchases back to back! I have that wine cooler and it is great, got the shelves from Chasidor! To help the humidity with the beads for me I purchased an Oasis XL and it's spot on!


----------



## Staxed

RedDragon888 said:


> Hey Daniel really nice purchases back to back! I have that wine cooler and it is great, got the shelves from Chasidor! To help the humidity with the beads for me I purchased an Oasis XL and it's spot on!


I've got 40oz of HCM beads that I'm going to use for it, and two computer fans that I need to mount in it for air flow. Just waiting on the timer for the fans to arrive.


----------



## RedDragon888

Staxed said:


> I've got 40oz of HCM beads that I'm going to use for it, and two computer fans that I need to mount in it for air flow. Just waiting on the timer for the fans to arrive.


Gotcha! good luck with that, once you've tweeked it show pics....thanx!hoto:


----------



## Triple6

LFD Air Bender Maestro
Quesada Tributo Julio


----------



## Carmack

CAO Brazilia 
LFD Air Bender
My Father Le Bijou 1922


----------



## cw_mi

Although it doesn't hold a candle to Daniel's recent hauls , here is what I received in the mail today:


It was a double bonus day for me. I got this , and when I logged onto Puff after I got home from work I found a few new forum areas !! I am now able to go into the WTB/WTS area... this isn't going to be good.


----------



## Staxed

ooh nice, where'd you pickup the LP's from (if you don't mind mentioning, if not that's ok), been trying to find some for a bit...


----------



## cw_mi

Staxed said:


> ooh nice, where'd you pickup the LP's from (if you don't mind mentioning, if not that's ok), been trying to find some for a bit...


Thanks man, and it's all good. I don't mind sharing , give Mark @ Top Quality Cigars a call. Awesome to deal with.


----------



## Staxed

cw_mi said:


> Thanks man, and it's all good. I don't mind sharing , give Mark @ Top Quality Cigars a call. Awesome to deal with.


Thanks


----------



## johnmoss

5 - La Aurora Preferidos #2 MAD


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

cw_mi said:


> Although it doesn't hold a candle to Daniel's recent hauls , here is what I received in the mail today:
> 
> It was a double bonus day for me. I got this , and when I logged onto Puff after I got home from work I found a few new forum areas !! I am now able to go into the WTB/WTS area... this isn't going to be good.


Still a very nice haul. Something I would be glad to put into my humi.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl




----------



## jswaykos

Marlboro Cigars said:


>


LOL! Very nice. I'm thankful to members here for showing me (and many others) the beauty of kitty litter. It's amazing how well that stuff works.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

cw_mi said:


> Although it doesn't hold a candle to Daniel's recent hauls , here is what I received in the mail today:
> 
> It was a double bonus day for me. I got this , and when I logged onto Puff after I got home from work I found a few new forum areas !! I am now able to go into the WTB/WTS area... this isn't going to be good.


Nice haul, Chuck; those all look soo delicious.
:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

jswaykos said:


> LOL! Very nice. I'm thankful to members here for showing me (and many others) the beauty of kitty litter. It's amazing how well that stuff works.


Haven't tried it before actually - will be my first attempt. Lots of good reviews though, so will see how they do soon. Have been relatively happy with my beads, but a 150qt cooler is coming and I didn't want to pay soo much for humidification again. 
:tu


----------



## jswaykos

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Haven't tried it before actually - will be my first attempt. Lots of good reviews though, so will see how they do soon. Have been relatively happy with my beads, but a 150qt cooler is coming and I didn't want to pay soo much for humidification again.
> :tu


The stuff is idiot proof. Start dry, add distilled water until you reach the desired rh level. Too moist? Add more litter. Simple.


----------



## stock93pgt

ok, here is my week's haul! let's see if i did this right with the new look of the forum.
the cao osa is my first real box purchase!!! those are lot 54 size

















































these are the lot 50 size, the box is a lot 54 size


----------



## jswaykos

stock93pgt said:


> ok, here is my week's haul! let's see if i did this right with the new look of the forum.
> the cao osa is my first real box purchase!!! those are lot 54 size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are the lot 50 size, the box is a lot 54 size


Nice! How do you like the OSAs? I really like some CAOs (America, Brazilia, Italia...) but really dislike others (Black, especially). I got an OSA included free with a recent purchase from the Monster, so I'll eventually get around to smoking it.


----------



## stock93pgt

jswaykos said:


> Nice! How do you like the OSAs? I really like some CAOs (America, Brazilia, Italia...) but really dislike others (Black, especially). I got an OSA included free with a recent purchase from the Monster, so I'll eventually get around to smoking it.


oh i love the osa!!! between the osa and the epc newwave, they are my fav right now!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

HUGE HAUL~!! :tu


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## Dubv23

2 alec Bradley fine & rares


----------



## stock93pgt

Dubv23 said:


> 2 alec Bradley fine & rares


 urgh, where did you get those?


----------



## Dubv23

Local shop got 4 boxes in


----------



## jswaykos

A half cab of Tatuaje Petit Cazadores Reservas. Split a box with John (JohnMoss):


----------



## stock93pgt

jswaykos said:


> A half cab of Tatuaje Petit Cazadores Reservas. Split a box with John (JohnMoss):


nice! havent yet to try a Tatuaje to this day, but soon tho


----------



## jswaykos

stock93pgt said:


> nice! havent yet to try a Tatuaje to this day, but soon tho


These particular Tats are my favorite overall cigar that I've had, all things considered. I mean, I'd love to smoke an Opus X every day but it's just not possible. These are somewhat cheap, and I love the small rg, only 4x40. Perfect for a short smoke, but also nice when I'm wanting just a little more.


----------



## Danfish98

The wife let me do some shopping on vacation today, so we stopped by the Smoking Cave Cigar Lounge in Highlands Ranch, Colorado. Awesome shop, I'd highly recommend it. Spent WAY more than I intended to but there was an Ashton event going on, so I'm not responsible for my actions. Here's the damage. 
First a box of San Cristobals.


Then a humidor that they threw in for free with the box purchase


And some other miscellaneous, including a 3 pack of San Cristobal/La Aroma de Cuba and a 3 pack of Ashtons that was also free with the box purchase. Snatched up their last 2 Wolfmans they had too for only 14 bucks a piece.


It was a very good day!


----------



## Max_Power

Just a little something on the way home tonight.

1 davidoff special r
2 opus perfection 4
2 Fuentes magnum rosados, 52 & 58


----------



## purepoker

2 four packs of anejo sharks, oh yeah!


----------



## AStateJB

Just ordered a fiver of Final Blend robustos off the monster for $13. These will be my first Final Blends, but Shuckins seemed to like them so I figured they can't be bad...


----------



## thebayratt

5pk of Four Kicks Robusto
5pk of Four Kicks Corona Gorda


----------



## lukesparksoff

Great taste in cigars ,happy smoking brother


Danfish98 said:


> The wife let me do some shopping on vacation today, so we stopped by the Smoking Cave Cigar Lounge in Highlands Ranch, Colorado. Awesome shop, I'd highly recommend it. Spent WAY more than I intended to but there was an Ashton event going on, so I'm not responsible for my actions. Here's the damage.
> First a box of San Cristobals.
> 
> Then a humidor that they threw in for free with the box purchase
> 
> And some other miscellaneous, including a 3 pack of San Cristobal/La Aroma de Cuba and a 3 pack of Ashtons that was also free with the box purchase. Snatched up their last 2 Wolfmans they had too for only 14 bucks a piece.
> 
> It was a very good day!


----------



## Max_Power

from CI just now, 2x 3 packs of My Father "S" robustos


----------



## waylman

pretty sweet they threw in a free humi danfish!


----------



## Reg

thebayratt said:


> 5pk of Four Kicks Robusto
> 5pk of Four Kicks Corona Gorda


Ordered the sampler. Hoping they arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Truebigmike75

Good day today got:

Tat Wolfman
Opus X Petit Lancero
Padron 64th anny
2 AF Anejo No50
2 Opuc X No5
2 Warlock Rubusto


----------



## Truebigmike75

Forgot to name the beer 



Truebigmike75 said:


> Good day today got:
> 
> Tat Wolfman
> Opus X Petit Lancero
> Padron 64th anny
> 2 AF Anejo No50
> 2 Opuc X No5
> 2 Warlock Rubusto
> 6 Pack of Billy Bush's New beer Kraftig Lager Bush family is coming back
> Firestone Walkers Reserve Porter
> Arrogant bastard Ale


----------



## Staxed

Very nice purchase Mike, I get jealous every time I seen an Opus .

----------

Here's today's arrivals (and a few from earlier this week I didn't post yet)









Picked these up after my herf with Trilobyte and Priorwomanmarine today, had an awesome time. The San Cristobal's were excellent.









can't wait to try these









had mom pick these up for me before she came to visit this weekend, can't get them locally sadly...so I had her buy her local B&M out for me, sadly this is all they had 

San Cristobal Clasico
Romeo y Julieta Reserve Real Maduro
Liga Privada No. 9
Liga Privada Dirty Rat
Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 Maduro


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

I wish my Mom found me some Dirty Rats; awesome haul there, Daniel. 
Very jealous... :tu


----------



## Staxed

Marlboro Cigars said:


> I wish my Mom found me some Dirty Rats; awesome haul there, Daniel.
> Very jealous... :tu


she just grabbed the 858's, the Dirty Rats and No. 9s were from a Puff split


----------



## Don_in_Texas

I scored pretty good on CI. Just received the following:

20 of the 5 Vegas Gold 6 X 60's (Was a Daily Deal)
10 Man O' War Robustos (5 regular and 5 Ruinations)
25 Oliva Series G Toros
A 5-Cigar Oliva Variety Sampler (Freebie)
And 5 Box-Pressed 5 Vegas Classic 55's (Freebie)

So 65 smokes total for about $3.15 each. I can live with that


----------



## Staxed

Nice haul, gotta love good cigars, specially when they're that cheap


----------



## stock93pgt

thebayratt said:


> 5pk of Four Kicks Robusto
> 5pk of Four Kicks Corona Gorda


nice! im working on them for next week along with some AB fine and rare


----------



## Halofan

2 x Wolfman
1 x Liga Privada Undercrown - Gran Toro


----------



## Halofan

Had to run on back to pick up the stragglers..


----------



## BamaDoc77

One box each, Tatuaje Noellas and Cubao Lanceros


----------



## waylman

My last score was 5 undercrowns and 5 la riqueza by Tat. 
Didn't like the riquezas much. Undercrown was good though!

Those Tat noellas seem popular. What are they like?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Got a 5 pack of La Riqueza on the way; love these smokes - remind me of a good CC. :tu


----------



## Qball

5 AF short stores
5 AF Signature Classics
5 La Aurora 107 Robustos
2 2011 Fuente Story 4-packs
1 MUWAT
2 AF Sharks
1 Camacho Liberty 2011 Coffin
2 My Father Cedro Deluxe
1 Skull and Bones Black
1 Skull and Bones Red
1 Black Market
1 Nub Maduro
2 Opus X Double Coronas


----------



## jswaykos

Got a ten pack of the Man O' War Puro Authenticos (Corona) off Friday's Jam... $37.50. Some sticks are solid as an ACTUAL stick, others are about as "solid" as a wet sponge. Hopefully some down time will help, or that they'll smoke OK regardless.


----------



## lukesparksoff

4 Camacho Triple Mad
5 Oliva Serie V Figurado
5 Man O War SE Figurado
2 Hygrometer
3 RYJ Humidors (Cheap X-mas gifts)
1 Mazo Padilla Habano Toro

View attachment 62866


----------



## smelvis

Finally 17 Franks one full box and four singles. I am done searching and now am glad I kept mine because I can start smoking them


----------



## Staxed

ok, here's todays arrivals...I thing just about everything is here now...maybe a few more odds and ends coming in...but this should be just about the last of them finally...

The best part of this bit, is the bomb that I got from the owner of Slipperyrockcigars.com. I love them, he always includes a hand written note in the shipments, and the one today, he bombed me with an extra of the Oliva V Maduro 2011 that I got a box of, along with 2 other Oliva's...how awesome is that? I'll certainly be going back there many times in the future.




























And last but not least, my trade I recently did with Apollyon9515...who of course decided to slip a few extra sticks in (which will be mentioned in another post shortly).


----------



## jswaykos

Staxed said:


> ok, here's todays arrivals...I thing just about everything is here now...maybe a few more odds and ends coming in...but this should be just about the last of them finally...
> 
> The best part of this bit, is the bomb that I got from the owner of Slipperyrockcigars.com. I love them, he always includes a hand written note in the shipments, and the one today, he bombed me with an extra of the Oliva V Maduro 2011 that I got a box of, along with 2 other Oliva's...how awesome is that? I'll certainly be going back there many times in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, my trade I recently did with Apollyon9515...who of course decided to slip a few extra sticks in (which will be mentioned in another post shortly).


Nice pick ups! I've got a box of the V Maduros arriving Wednesday myself. Also - let me know what you think of those Perdomo Noirs. The Champagne is one of my favorite Connies, so I'd imagine these would be great, too!


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## jswaykos

Because I've always been curious, and the wife mentioned that she likes pipe tobacco smell more than cigar. I took that as an invitation to dive head first in to this realm of tobacco, too:










Now, I've got to learn something about pipe tobacco, seeing as how I know NOTHING. Should be fun, though!! I'm open to any pointers!


----------



## kuntry08

ashton vsg enchantment


----------



## MarkC

jswaykos said:


> Because I've always been curious, and the wife mentioned that she likes pipe tobacco smell more than cigar. I took that as an invitation to dive head first in to this realm of tobacco, too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I've got to learn something about pipe tobacco, seeing as how I know NOTHING. Should be fun, though!! I'm open to any pointers!


Hop on down to the pipe smoker's section; we'll load you up with advice! Admittedly, most of it is 'buy more pipes and tobacco', but we can help.


----------



## Kampaigner

Hopefully The pics show up.


----------



## shotokun16

Padron 45s









*My last humidor purchase ever!* i have a total of three and this will be my first humidor set at a 70% RH (heartfelt beads) the other two and also my cooler are set at 65%. Ill call her Lucky Madeline and it seems apporpiate since it will only be a maduro humidor. =) 

















Time to season! im going to estimate a week until RH stabilizes.


----------



## E Dogg

shotokun16 said:


> My last humidor purchase ever


Come on, now.... You know you ain't foolin nobody here :wink:

nice pick up btw


----------



## E Dogg

Been wanting to try some Frank Llaneza blends and just couldn't pass up the My Father Specials


----------



## RedDragon888

E Dogg said:


> Been wanting to try some Frank Llaneza blends and just couldn't pass up the My Father Specials


Eric you got the deal, kewl! I passed on these my money went to another site.........I do like the My Father Special and Frank Llanezas, enjoy my friend!


----------



## Doogie

Alec Bradley rare and fine


----------



## mcgreggor57

Olivia Series V Fig and a RP Vintage 1992. Never tried either one and am looking forward to enjoying them soon.


----------



## MarkC

Five each of Punch, Punch Double Maduro, Punch Rare Corojo, Punch Grand Cru, and Punch Grand Cru Maduro, all robustos or rothschilds. Sort of a Super Punch Sampler...
Oh, and the free bonus of a five pack of 5 Vegas Classic robustos that will at least take up space in the humidor for now...


----------



## Tman

I can't wait to try these puppies down the road! They look delicious!


----------



## Divinedark

I just picked up:

1X Alec Bradley Tempus
1X Oliva Serie V Torpedo
1X Illusione 88

 I'm soooo excited for my certification exams to be completed. I'm going to celebrate by smoking my whole humidor... Come on December 2nd...


----------



## ko4000

Tman said:


> I can't wait to try these puppies down the road! They look delicious!


Hey T, what are the two sticks on the left?

I hope to snag a 5er of AF 858 SG and put them down for a while also. I tried one ROTT and it was pretty damn good.


----------



## jswaykos

Today was like Christmas - lots of things arrived at once! That, in addition to 10 MOW Puro Authenticos coming home today (I freeze all my sticks in the office freezer), and I'm a happy camper.

First, a pouch of Captain Black pipe tobacco and a jar to store it in. It's another slope I've been itching to slide down. This weekend, for the first time ever, I'll light up a pipe. Seems like a fun, cheaper, and quicker occasional alternative to cigars.










Next, (5) Liga Privada Undercrowns. Got 'em for $27.50 on last Friday's Jam:










From Tampa Humidor, (2) La Casita Criollas and (3) 601 La Bombas. REALLY looking forward to trying the La Bombas and may even smoke one ROTT. I will try to resist...










Last, but not least - my first ever box purchase!! Kind of. It's only a box of 10, but I picked up some 2011 Oliva V Maduros. It's so pretty, I almost don't even want to open it:










Oh, wait... yes I do:










And with that, all these sticks are off to the freezer.


----------



## Divinedark

Hey Tman, what are those cigars on the left? The band looks interesting.


----------



## ckay

Tom, those look like the Alec Bradley Fine & Rare.


----------



## Michigan_Moose

A whole bunch of BOMB making stuff, it is gonna be great!


----------



## Staxed

Nice purchase Joe, look delicious


----------



## stock93pgt

ok, here is this week's haul minus a stinky ash tray i got from the monster








this would be my second real box of cigars!
















andf lastly a zippo insert, now i can again use my fav lighter!!
















now to plan out next week lol


----------



## nealw6971

UPS guy bombed me with this... okay, technically he wasn't really doing the bombing... but that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## jswaykos

nealw6971 said:


> UPS guy bombed me with this... okay, technically he wasn't really doing the bombing... but that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


Damn, he got you good!


----------



## socalocmatt

In the last couple weeks:

(2) 35 Watt Thermoelectric Units
(1) Box of Davidoff Reserva 12
(6) 65% Boveda packs
(10) My Father #3
(10) AB Black Market
(1) S&B Daisy Cutter
(1) Illusione 888
(1) Oliva Ovation Bold (Cloth Band)
(1) Oliva V Maduro
(1) Tatuaje Black
(1) Skull & Bones "?"


----------



## Tman

ckay said:


> Tom, those look like the Alec Bradley Fine & Rare.


This is correct! Also 858 Sun Grown on right.
Why didn't anyone tell me about those Undercrown being on Joe Jam! I've been looking for a deal on those! :banghead:


----------



## Staxed

nealw6971 said:


> UPS guy bombed me with this... okay, technically he wasn't really doing the bombing... but that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


that looks yummy, awesome


----------



## jswaykos

Tman said:


> This is correct! Also 858 Sun Grown on right.
> Why didn't anyone tell me about those Undercrown being on Joe Jam! I've been looking for a deal on those! :banghead:


They were up - and gone - within five minutes. I just happened to refresh the page as one deal expired and the Undercrowns started. By the time I got through checkout, they were gone!


----------



## Tman

jswaykos said:


> They were up - and gone - within five minutes. I just happened to refresh the page as one deal expired and the Undercrowns started. By the time I got through checkout, they were gone!


Wow. That explains it. :shocked:


----------



## jswaykos

Tman said:


> Wow. That explains it. :shocked:


Yep... some people on the Jam's banter didn't even catch it.


----------



## tmmedic20

The contents of the boxes I found on my door step after a 3 day haul at work....


----------



## cw_mi

Nice haul Neal, you must really like those Undercrowns... 

Here's what I've picked up in the past week. I've got to stop the purchases though until I get the wineador up and running. I'm just plain out of room.


----------



## Staxed

cw_mi said:


> Nice haul Neal, you must really like those Undercrowns...
> 
> Here's what I've picked up in the past week. I've got to stop the purchases though until I get the wineador up and running. I'm just plain out of room.


now that's a nice haul right there


----------



## RedDragon888

stock93pgt said:


> ok, here is this week's haul minus a stinky ash tray i got from the monster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this would be my second real box of cigars!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andf lastly a zippo insert, now i can again use my fav lighter!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now to plan out next week lol


I love the EP Carrillo New Wave Conn. Nice p/u Toshio.....enjoy!


----------



## zenom

Went to a room 101 event and picked up the following:

The 2010 Conjura Limited Release as well as an ashtray, both signed by Mr. Matt Booth (class act btw).


Some AB seconds, 1844, Torano, Tatuaje and Ambos Mundos


CI had some shirts and hats on auction for cheap so I picked up a couple of those as well:


This is all just today, not to mention the orders I got for some other folks here on the forums that should be sent out tomorrow and more packages coming the rest of this week. 

Can't say it enough, if you get a chance to meet Matt Booth, do it.


----------



## cigardan

Today's arrivals:


----------



## stock93pgt

cigardan said:


> Today's arrivals:


nice! im waiting till next week to get some four kicks my self! those epc's are great!!! that will be my next box


----------



## Staxed

Today was a pretty light delivery (if I don't count the bombs, ouch!).

Things are finally starting to settle down 

Two 5ers of San Cristobal Clasico's from cbid


----------



## E Dogg

cigardan said:


> Today's arrivals:


How did you get a whole box of the benji masters? I thought they've been out of production for a few years now


----------



## smelvis

These deserve their own post. The number on the sleeve matched the full box.


----------



## BDog

zenom said:


> Went to a room 101 event and picked up the following:
> 
> The 2010 Conjura Limited Release as well as an ashtray, both signed by Mr. Matt Booth (class act btw).
> 
> Some AB seconds, 1844, Torano, Tatuaje and Ambos Mundos
> 
> CI had some shirts and hats on auction for cheap so I picked up a couple of those as well:
> 
> This is all just today, not to mention the orders I got for some other folks here on the forums that should be sent out tomorrow and more packages coming the rest of this week.
> 
> Can't say it enough, if you get a chance to meet Matt Booth, do it.


I met Matt Booth when he was in town and was joking with him about winning the raffle that was conducted at my local B & M. Turns out I did win! I won an ashtray just like the one that is pictured! I love it and even use it rather than just keeping as a display piece. He signed it as well. Now I really wish I had one the custom Xikar cutters that he produces! Gotta try the Namakubi's that are a recent release from Room 101. His early releases were just "meh" in my opinion.


----------



## BDog

smelvis said:


> These deserve their own post. The number on the sleeve matched the full box.


Nice rare pickup there! Franks x 2 is glorious!


----------



## BMack

smelvis said:


> These deserve their own post. The number on the sleeve matched the full box.
> 
> http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn230/gunder999/franksgus001.jp[/QUOTE]
> 
> WOW. I'm jealous! I've been looking to buy just ONE! LOL! ...but you deserve it man, I don't think those could go to a better place. Enjoy! :)


----------



## smelvis

FYI
I started looking a couple years ago it takes the right time and place and getting lucky.


----------



## Desertlifter

Didn't pay the $19 like on this site, and I got entered for the humi in the deal - my B&M is selling the cigars and raffle tickets - one for each cigar. After the cigars sell, they are raffling off the humi. It is downright purty. Sorry about the commercial URL - best pic I could find, and my crappy blackberry camera doesn't do this one justice.

Cigars For Less™ - Romeo y Julieta Museum Edition


----------



## cigardan

E Dogg said:


> How did you get a whole box of the benji masters? I thought they've been out of production for a few years now


The original release was a smaller size (I think about 5-5/8 x 46 or so) and are long gone. This is a new release (6x52 I believe) that was just released, but already getting harder to find.


----------



## E Dogg

cigardan said:


> The original release was a smaller size (I think about 5-5/8 x 46 or so) and are long gone. This is a new release (6x52 I believe) that was just released, but already getting harder to find.


Ohh, makes sense. I have one original left and after looking at your pics again, I noticed they are fatter. The originals are actually 6 X 46...

Cool, let us know how they smoke


----------



## bwhite220

Purchased some samplers from Ryan (BigBehr). Thanks again man!










*sorry for the pic. It's from my cell phone.


----------



## lukesparksoff

picked up a box of Oliva G belicoso for $60 off of Cigar auction


----------



## Carmack

A. Fernandez Clown Car of Coronas Sampler - 12 Cigars
My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto - 5 Cigars

My first cbid order


----------



## bwhite220

Carmack said:


> My first cbid order


And the slope begins. Welcome to the addiction my friend!


----------



## k-morelli

cigardan said:


> The original release was a smaller size (I think about 5-5/8 x 46 or so) and are long gone. This is a new release (6x52 I believe) that was just released, but already getting harder to find.


had one from the original release and loved it, went searching for more but came up empty, the new release might be in my future


----------



## Mutombo

smelvis said:


> These deserve their own post. The number on the sleeve matched the full box.


Wow! Simply awesome. Took me forever to track down a single frank, much less two partial dress boxes. Enjoy them!


----------



## Truebigmike75

Alright found 3 more Wolfman's and a special Tat only for the TAA good day


----------



## lukesparksoff

Truebigmike75 said:


> Alright found 3 more Wolfman's and a special Tat only for the TAA good day


Very nice Mike


----------



## Staxed

Truebigmike75 said:


> Alright found 3 more Wolfman's and a special Tat only for the TAA good day


nice purchase! 

----------

My most recent purchase, couldn't go herf at a B&M and leave empty handed...










got the Opus X box because those were the last 2 in there. No clue what I'm gonna do with it, but I thought that was neat  And the stick on the far right was a free stick the owner of the shop game me and Trilobyte while we were sitting in the lounge just talking. Awesome guy


----------



## anonobomber

Staxed said:


> got the Opus X box because those were the last 2 in there. No clue what I'm gonna do with it, but I thought that was neat  And the stick on the far right was a free stick the owner of the shop game me and Trilobyte while we were sitting in the lounge just talking. Awesome guy


Nice pickup! Use the box for dry-boxing. Let me know how that Vault is. I've been meaning to give those a try but haven't picked one up yet.


----------



## smelvis

Mutombo said:


> Wow! Simply awesome. Took me forever to track down a single frank, much less two partial dress boxes. Enjoy them!


One full box with original matching number shirt and 5 spares bro and it took two years to find them, was no easy job and I bet I placed at least 10 ISO's trying to. Now I smoke and share them what else.


----------



## Flux

A handful of Fonseca Rarissimus in Corona size. A couple of LP Dirty Rats and three T-52's. Photo would not attach for some reason.


----------



## Staxed

anonobomber said:


> Nice pickup! Use the box for dry-boxing. Let me know how that Vault is. I've been meaning to give those a try but haven't picked one up yet.


I'll certainly let you know, got it on the recommendation of the owner at Tobacco Country, said he loved it...so figured I'd give it a shot.


----------



## Truebigmike75

Another great day out picked up a few sticks, some good scotch, and a local blender's espresso


----------



## BMack

Money is pretty tight but I couldn't resist from the Cigar Heritage Festival; a few Fuente Best Seller Maduros! Buy 3 cigars and get 1 free too!










...and I know you'll want to see the comparison pic(WOAM/Best Seller Maduro/Short Story Maduro):


----------



## rah0785

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Cigar Man Andy said:


> I got in the Devil site again and found these for $31 fir a box of 20.
> La Cuna Bin No. 85 Habano Salamon. They looked real good.


.....I took advantage of the low bidding as well on the 7x48 Churchills, and scored 20 for $19!!! A very smooth, good tasting, just medium smoke to fill in between my better premiums.

1150039- La Cuna Habano Churchill (20) 1 $19.00 $19.00


----------



## rah0785

.....My very last purchase for 2011. I did my best to make it a good one. It also has to last well into 2012.

Garo Double Habano Churchill - 5-Pack $10.00 
Diamondback Churchill - 5 Pack $9.00 

The 'Off Limits' Super-Premium Sampler - 15 Cigars $39.99
The 'Off Limits' Super-Premium Sampler includes:
1 - Cohiba Robusto (5" x 49)
1 - Cohiba Black Robusto (5.5" x 50)
1 - Cohiba Puro Dominicana Robusto (5.5" x 50)
2 - CAO America Potomac (5" x 56)
2 - Casa Magna Oscuro Robusto (5" x 54)
2 - Padilla Artemis Toro (6" x 54)
2 - Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo (6.5" x 52)
2 - San Lotano Oval (5.5" x 54)
2 - Tatuaje El Triunfador (5" x 48) What is up with this smiley face X-ing out my El Triunfador cigar size. I can't get da bitch off the screen. bizarre. 

Padilla Miami Limitada Oscuro Perfecto - 10 Cigars $37.51 
5 Vegas Cask-Strength Firkin (Single) 4 $2.00 $8.00 
Gurkha Black Dragon Imperial Presidente (Single) 2 $3.00 $6.00 
Oliveros King Havano Oscuro Knight (torpedo) (Single) 3 $2.00 $6.00 
San Cristobal Elegancia Imperial (Single) 2 $5.00 $10.00 
Oliveros Platinum Sweet Toro (Single) 5 $2.00 $10.00 
Pinar Del Rio Oscuro Double Corona (Single) 3 $2.00 $6.00 
Leon Jimenes Maduro Series Robusto (Single) 4 $2.00 $8.00 
Padilla Cazadores Churchill (Single) 3 $2.00 $6.00 
Oliveros King Havano Oscuro Monarch (Single) 2 $2.00 $4.00 
Oliveros King Havano Maduro Fuerte Knight (torpedo)(Single) 2 $2.00 $4.00 
La Perla Habana Morado Belicoso (Single) 7 $2.00 $14.00 
Padilla Signature 1932 Lancero (Single) 1 $3.00 $3.00 
Cuba Libre One 'The Brute' (Single) 8 $2.00 $16.00 
Kinky Friedman 'Kinkycristo' (belicoso) (Single) 5 $2.00 $10.00 
Cuba Libre One Churchill (Single) 2 $3.00 $6.00 
San Miguel Toro (Single) 2 $3.00 $6.00 
San Miguel Churchill (Single) 2 $2.00 $4.00 
Kinky Friedman 'Willie' (shaggy foot) (Single) 2 $2.00 $4.00 
Oliveros King Havano Oscuro Knight (torpedo) (Single) 3 $2.00 $6.00 
Graycliff Turbo Edicion Limitada Toro (Single) 4 $3.00 $12.00 
Cuba Libre One 'The Brute' (Single) 3 $1.00 $3.00 
Oliveros Sun Grown Robusto (Single) 2 $2.00 $4.00 
La Cuna Habano Churchill - 20 Cigars $19.00 
Oliveros Sun Grown Churchill - 5 Pack $5.00 
Gran Habano Connecticut Blend #1 Gran Robusto - 5 Pack $11.00 
Slow-Aged by Perdomo Churchill - 5 Pack 2 $10.00
Petrus Dominicana Toro - 10 Cigars $12.70 
Legends Series - Pepin Garcia - 5-Pack $11.00 
John Bull Britannia - 30 Cigars $34.00 
Cuba Aliados Belicoso Maduro - 20 Cigars $31.00 
San Miguel Churchill - 5 Pack $9.00 
Indian Tabac Anniversary Limited Reserve Bison - 5 Pack $9.00 
Perdomo Cuban Bullet Version 2.0 Connecticut Toro - 5 Pack $9.00 
Padilla Series '68 Lancero - 5 Pack $11.00 
La Perla Habana Classic Toro - 5 Pack $9.00 
Cuba Libre One Toro - 5 Pack $11.00 
Padilla Maduro Torpedo - 5 Pack $15.00 
5 Vegas Gold Churchill - 5 Pack $11.00 
Cuba Aliados Toro Extra Maduro - 20 Cigars $25.00
Padilla Maduro Torpedo - 5-Pack $19.00 
Gurkha Status Maduro Torpedo - 5-Pack $22.00 
Padilla Cazadores Torpedo - 5-Pack $7.00 
Cu-Avana Intenso Flight Sampler - 8 Cigars $10.00 

......that's all. No more, please!!! :amen:


----------



## Divinedark

I was told gothamcigar had the CAO Cuban Press sampler for next to nothing... Well, they did. So, now I have a CAO Cuban Press Sampler as well...


----------



## raycarlo

Best Seller Maduro? Wow, let us know how those are.


BMack said:


> Money is pretty tight but I couldn't resist from the Cigar Heritage Festival; a few Fuente Best Seller Maduros! Buy 3 cigars and get 1 free too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I know you'll want to see the comparison pic(WOAM/Best Seller Maduro/Short Story Maduro):


----------



## Poneill272

Went to the B&M today. Origionally, I was done with any box purchases until January or February, (who on here hasn't said that before?) Well, I knew he just got some boxes of Oliva V Maduro 2011 in stock last week...so.....


















And then he says.."hey, have you seen these yet, the're the new.....". And I cut him off and said "Undercrown!! Holy Sh*t!!". (thanks Puff!)










He must be tired of listening to me complain about having to order online, or drive 40min to get some of the cigars I like!! LOL


----------



## Staxed

lol, nice purchases. Got a box of both of those sitting around, can't wait to try the 2011 Maduro's...got an extra one for free with my box purchase...so it'll taste even better as a gift


----------



## Kuch21

My father le 2011


----------



## ko4000

A 5er of Padron 1964 Anny Imperial Maduro. Picked this up from a great BOTL here on Puff at an unbeatable price.


----------



## gosh

I am now officially ready for Thanksgiving



Still have a shipment in the mail to boot, full of random singles and a couple ashtrays I wish to gift this Thanksgiving. Needs to hurry up!


----------



## Staxed

nice purchase there Matt 

here's todays arrivals for me...


----------



## jswaykos

Staxed said:


> nice purchase there Matt
> 
> here's todays arrivals for me...


WOAMs, right? I absolutely love these sticks and pick up a few here and there whenever I have the chance. I think I've got seven or so resting at the moment, but these are on my short "nothing but" list... I could smoke "nothing but" these and be happy.


----------



## Staxed

yup, WOAMs, got them off a BOTL here at puff, looking forward to them, haven't tried any yet


----------



## rah0785

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Acesfull said:


> My mom sent me a pic.. these just came in today...


.....I trade all 280 I scored at Cigar Bid for a box like that! Or at least give it some serious thought.


----------



## BMack

raycarlo said:


> Best Seller Maduro? Wow, let us know how those are.


Definitely, I plan on reviewing one...but they're just babies so they need their rest.


----------



## rah0785

Poneill272 said:


> Went to the B&M today. Origionally, I was done with any box purchases until January or February, (who on here hasn't said that before?) Well, I knew he just got some boxes of Oliva V Maduro 2011 in stock last week...so.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then he says.."hey, have you seen these yet, the're the new.....". And I cut him off and said "Undercrown!! Holy Sh*t!!". (thanks Puff!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He must be tired of listening to me complain about having to order online, or drive 40min to get some of the cigars I like!! LOL


.......simply beautiful.


----------



## usrower321

gosh said:


> I am now officially ready for Thanksgiving
> 
> Still have a shipment in the mail to boot, full of random singles and a couple ashtrays I wish to gift this Thanksgiving. Needs to hurry up!


Haha so you like that wingman sampler too? I think it's a crazy good deal. Just bought another myself


----------



## stock93pgt

well, this is this weeks purchase, there should be another package coming friday i hope, but now, i am waiting on black friday stuff! anyone have a last years black friday deals that was too good to pass up?


----------



## Flux

Those Oliva 2011 Maduros look pretty tasty. I was going to buy a handful yesterday but I found a few of the 2010 blend so I bought those instead.


----------



## JayD

I went into Boston and left with 6 Anejo Sharks, 1 Rocky Patel Edge Sumatra, 2 Alec Bradley Black Market, 1 Alec Bradley Fine and Rare, and 1 VSG for a Christmas gift to a co-worker.


----------



## TrmptPlyr

Purchases:

10 pack of La Perla Habana Classic Maduro - Toro
5 pack of Arturo Fuente 8-5-8
mazo of Gran Habano Vintage 2002
Hoyo De Monterey Cask Aged Barel
mazo of JR Alt to Hoyo De Monterey Edicion Limitada

Freebies:

 Leather wallet (might be good to store labels in)
 Travel Humi (perfect for my 2 week business trip to Chicago coming up, though I suspect I'll need more space)

Also on the way is a box of Cuesta Rey Sun Grown, and a 5er of La Riqueza by Tatuaje

Man I really need to steer clear of CI Jambalayas and the devil site! (The wife is working on black friday and I'm off... something tells me my bank account will soon need a refill!):smokin:


----------



## Poneill272

Picked up a 5er of Jose Seijas Signature Robusto, and 2 Undercrown Robusto.










Then, since I emptied the Seijas box, the owner gave it to me. It's actually built like a leather wrapped humidor.


----------



## stock93pgt

Poneill272 said:


> Picked up a 5er of Jose Seijas Signature Robusto, and 2 Undercrown Robusto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, since I emptied the Seijas box, the owner gave it to me. It's actually built like a leather wrapped humidor.


love that box!!!


----------



## Poneill272

3 trays, and it's wrapped in leather!! Me too!! :madgrin:


----------



## Staxed

oh wow, that's awesome  nice purchases and free box!


----------



## RedDragon888

Phil that is nice! Never had the Jose Seijas b4, let me know how they are. :ear:


----------



## Blacklog_angler

1 Box Viaje VPR 6 Delicious!


----------



## john_007

Just picked these up at my local B&M. Going to smoke the Opus on Thanksgiving.:woohoo:
View attachment 63097


----------



## john_007

Trying to post a pic can't seam to figure it out. Any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## MarkC

Hi John- I couldn't figure it out either, so I just put my stuff on photobucket and paste the link on here.


----------



## rjacobs

Got 4 from a local Dallas, TX shop that rolls their own. I cant for the life of me remember the name of it(Cigar something, associated I think with cigarbutler.com). These had just been rolled this past weekend. Got 2 maduro's and 2 habano's, but for the life of me I cant figure out which is which. Hopefully I can tell when I smoke them. I got all Torpedo's, but they had robusto's, toro's and a couple sizes of figurado's(wish I had gotten them instead of the torpedos). Oh well. Construction seems to be ok, the wrappers are a bit fragile. Smell on them is phenomenal. I havent been able to smoke one yet and probably wont for a week or so, but I will be posting my impressions.

I think the two habano's are on the left and the two maduro's on the right. The far right is a Padilla Miami.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

I just scored a box of Liga No. 9 Robustos, a fiver of Tatuaje Brown Label Reserva J21s and a fiver of Viaje Exclusivo Lanceros. It'll be nice to have a decent stockpile of Ligas again.


----------



## rus_bro

quick stop at the shop.. curious what all the talk of these are..

rb


----------



## john_007

Figured it out!!!
View attachment 63100


----------



## xxxntu

Shark Attack!


----------



## xxxntu

Shark Attack!


----------



## TrmptPlyr

OMG Someone needs to stop me....

I was supposed to meet someone by In-N-Out to pick up my new future wineador and it shares a parking lot with Pheasant Cigars (a great shop in Vegas) The guy I was buying the wine cooler from called to say he'd be about 15 minutes late... DAMN HIM! lol










Today's haul from the B&M is:
1 x Warlock Belicoso
2 x El Triunfador
2 x Casa Fernandez Miami Reserva
2 x Illusione '888'
2 x AF Sun Grown Chateau Fuente
2 x Gurkha 'Evil' Belicosos
2 x '03 Tatuaje Cojonu
1 x Ashton VSG

I REALLY need to stop


----------



## Slowreaction

2- viaje white label stuffed turkey
1- undercrown
1- drew estate java
2- la Gloria Cubana artesanos de obelisco
1- tatuaje fausto
1- room 101 ltd conjura


----------



## Hunter5117

Ordered a box of LFD DL Chisel Maduros earlier today. Later at the B&M picked up a LFD Airbender Chisel and a DL-700 for my turkey day smokes. I've bought about 150 cigars in the past 2 weeks so probably need to think about slowing down a bit until after Christmas.


----------



## MarkC

No cigars today, but my 150 qt marine cooler arrived. Is this some joke you guys play on noobs? This thing is HUGE! I guess it's called a marine cooler because it can hold one Marine. No way I'll _ever_ fill this thing up.

What? Why is everyone laughing?


----------



## rjacobs

MarkC said:


> my 150 qt marine cooler arrived. No way I'll _ever_ fill this thing up.


America's #1 Online Cigar Auction - first, best, biggest! - CigarBid.com


----------



## cigardan

Just landed:


----------



## nealw6971

rjacobs said:


> America's #1 Online Cigar Auction - first, best, biggest! - CigarBid.com


LMAO... well played.


----------



## Engineer99

The sight of the postman with a box under his arm is always a good sign. Today's CI score:

1 Box PDR Reserva Limitada Robustos
1 Box PDR Reserva Limitada Toro Grande

Free stuff that came with it: 2 PDR 5 Robusto samplers/cigar savor silver torch lighter.

Oh yeah, and the shipping was free too.


----------



## usrower321

Finally gave into the hype and got a 5er of 601 blues in.

5 camacho triple maddies and 5 JdN antano gran consuls came in today too.

Also just picked up the 5 cigar combo herfador finally. The sticks were too good to pass it up this time. 


I think I'm done purchasing for a while. Next one will probably be a dark side purchase after the new year.


----------



## cw_mi

Picked up some Illusione Phantoms, #2, and MJ12's along with some Opus X Lost City's. In the next day or two the rest of the order should come. More MJ12's, #2 and some 88 and another Lost City.


----------



## cw_mi

xxxntu said:


> Shark Attack!


I am speechless ! What a haul ....


----------



## APBTMarcel

cw_mi said:


> Picked up some Illusione Phantoms, #2, and MJ12's along with some Opus X Lost City's. In the next day or two the rest of the order should come. More MJ12's, #2 and some 88 and another Lost City.


Now thats my kind of order especially the Illusione's.


----------



## miket156

I visited my family in NE PA over Thanksgiving and we took a ride over the El Humidor in Plains Township PA. They were having a 15% off sale on all La Flor Dominiciana cigars. My nephew saw two open boxes of Double Ligero Churchill Pig Tails open on the table with a sign stating 35% off. I bought two Oscuro wrapper and 4 Natural wrapper smokes @ $5.98 each. I also bought 2 Fuente Hemmingway Classics, 3 Brick House, and two Fuente 858 to give a try. I LOVE sales! :target:


Cheers,


Mike T.


----------



## rhetorik

Just got my 4-pack of sharks in. Also picked up some Perdomo Habano Corojo


----------



## rhetorik

Oh and also managed to get a hold of 3 LP Ratzillas


----------



## BDog

5'er of some birds. 
Viaje White Label Stuffed Turkeys


----------



## gasdocok

Picked up 2 sharks and 2 Anejo 46s today. Stinkin 2 stick limit... back for more sharks tomorrow. Only 11.95 though. seems to be a pretty fair price.


----------



## john_007

Just got this in the mail.
View attachment 63259

View attachment 63260


----------



## ko4000

No pics right now b/c everything is currently in the freezer.

10pk Padilla Signature 1932 Robustos
5pk La Riqueza #4 (robustos)
5pk E.P. Carrillo Maduro Predilectos (torp)

Colibri Grip Diesel Cutter
Hygro-Set 
Box of 12 Boveda packs 65%


----------



## Max_Power

john_007 said:


> Just got this in the mail.
> View attachment 63259
> 
> View attachment 63260


Nice pick up. The EEs are some of my favorites.


----------



## Staxed

Lots of nice things lately, all these Sharks and other stuff making me sad  lol.

----------

Most recent pickup, had a fellow puffer pick these up and mail them to me, of course, due to puff math, the two sticks on the left got added to the package. Thanks Ray!


----------



## john_007

Max_Power said:


> Nice pick up. The EEs are some of my favorites.


Thanks, im very excited the corona is a size i have not had yet>


----------



## jswaykos

(5) Anejos, #46:


----------



## Staxed

Just got 10 more My Uzi Weighs a Ton in from Famous. I'd post pics, but I already posts picks of MUWATs when I got the first 20...and I don't feel like getting the camera out


----------



## rhetorik

Staxed said:


> Just got 10 more My Uzi Weighs a Ton in from Famous. I'd post pics, but I already posts picks of MUWATs when I got the first 20...and I don't feel like getting the camera out


I've got one resting to try out, how do you like them? What size? What would you compare it to?


----------



## nealw6971

rhetorik said:


> I've got one resting to try out, how do you like them? What size? What would you compare it to?


These are one of the best big RG smokes out there. Recognizing that taste is subjective, what I notice is that there's a nice tobacco aroma and taste to these, but not overwhelming. There are distinct smoked oak flavors, a hint of caramel, and kind of a smooth creaminess that borders on the chocolate side of things. It's not overly complex, and depending on size it can take anywhere from 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 hours to smoke. And the smoke is nice and thick and the ash is generally very dense.

What to compare it to... hmmm... I honestly couldn't say. It's just a very good smoke.


----------



## rhetorik

nealw6971 said:


> These are one of the best big RG smokes out there. Recognizing that taste is subjective, what I notice is that there's a nice tobacco aroma and taste to these, but not overwhelming. There are distinct smoked oak flavors, a hint of caramel, and kind of a smooth creaminess that borders on the chocolate side of things. It's not overly complex, and depending on size it can take anywhere from 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 hours to smoke. And the smoke is nice and thick and the ash is generally very dense.
> 
> What to compare it to... hmmm... I honestly couldn't say. It's just a very good smoke.


Thanks, that will probably be my next smoke


----------



## Truebigmike75

20 5 Vegas Tripe A
5 Gurka Black Dragon Fury
5 Indain Tabac

5 AF Sharks that i bought from Hopperb he also threw in a Gurka Rare Bread that im about to spark up


----------



## Bad Andy

Last night picked up a box of Sharks, 2 Between the Lines, and 2 Undercrown robusto's. No more purchases for me for the rest of the year. (Although I am headed to Vegas this weekend, and may stop by Casa Fuente, so I guess I can break my rule and pick up a few casa fuente's).


----------



## stock93pgt

well this is from last week to this week, got slack from the turkey lol































got 5 of these lighters, $3 bucks each


----------



## Staxed

A box, and an ornament


----------



## Frodo

Ooooooh. I have one of those San Cristobals on the way. Really curious about them...


----------



## ko4000

Hey Toshio Ive heard the Perfect Cutters are great, nice pick up. That lighter has a huge fuel tank! How do you like it and did you get that from Cuban Crafters as well? They are 15 south of my office in Miami.


----------



## Staxed

Frodo said:


> Ooooooh. I have one of those San Cristobals on the way. Really curious about them...


I really enjoyed the one I had


----------



## stock93pgt

ko4000 said:


> Hey Toshio Ive heard the Perfect Cutters are great, nice pick up. That lighter has a huge fuel tank! How do you like it and did you get that from Cuban Crafters as well? They are 15 south of my office in Miami.


the cutters are great, i have only cut one cigar with it so far and wasnt even able to smoke that cigar, was too cold for me to stay out lol. the lighters came from dealextreme, i love those! was worth the shipping time from hongkong, two weeks!


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd

One of the latest sticks I picked up that is fast becoming part of my humidor is the Alec Bradley Black Market.


----------



## EdATX

2 Tatuaje 7th Capa, 2 Padron 1926 #2 and 5 Illusione 68. All should be here today.. I hope.


----------



## MrFuentes

5er of Ashton VSG Robusto


----------



## Hunter5117

2 x 10's of Monte #2's (DR's)
2 x 10's of H. Upmann #2's (DR's)
2 x 3's of Monte Toros (DR's)
Bundle of no name everyday smokes. 

Damn holiday specials, Mrs. Hunter is getting mighty tired of the UPS truck stopping out front.


----------



## MKR160

10 Nick Sticks Maduro
10 CAO OSG 
Alec Bradley Black Market
VIAJE Platino


----------



## Kuch21

This Beauty.


----------



## Kuch21

That Didn't work, A Viaje Box Pressed Reserve Limited.


----------



## raycarlo

Lunchtime pickup.


----------



## vink

2X Macanudo - Classic - Hyde Park 

2X Gran Habano - #1 Blend - Gran Robusto 

2X Carlos Torano - Casa Torano - Robusto


----------



## usrower321

Kuch21 said:


> That Didn't work, A Viaje Box Pressed Reserve Limited.


It did. Sometimes you just gotta be patient with pics. They often don't show up right away.

I just got my 5 cigar herfador combo in from CI.

1 Gurkha beast
1 MOW Ruination
1 Cohiba Red Dot
1 Padilla Miami
1 LGC Serie N

The Gurkha beast actually smells really tasty. Too bad I don't usually like the huge RG sticks. Guess I'll smoke it on a summer night next year.


----------



## MrFuentes

Very nice. I can't wait to have one.



raycarlo said:


> Lunchtime pickup.


----------



## EdATX

Let me add onto what I ordered online with what I picked up at lunch..

EC 187, EC 211, Padron 1964 Exclusivo, Anjeo No 46 and a Illusion Le Ferme.


----------



## Staxed

raycarlo said:


> Lunchtime pickup.


I need to move near you...


----------



## raycarlo

LOL, that's fine, just stay away from my BBMF.


MrFuentes said:


> Very nice. I can't wait to have one.


----------



## MarkC

I went online last week intending to order a box of 8-5-8 Maduros, but ended up with this...










Oh well, at least five of them were right...


----------



## raycarlo

Very nice pick up


MarkC said:


> I went online last week intending to order a box of 8-5-8 Maduros, but ended up with this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, at least five of them were right...


----------



## Max_Power

10 sharks
Satori Zen
LADC EE lancero - I've never seen these available as singles before 
2 Quesada Espana coronas
Quesada Espana robusto
2 J Grotto Reserve gran coronas - These are awesome, and totally under the radar
S&B mystery box press
Casa Fernandez reserva - I know nothing about these, but the owner highly reccomends it
Viaje Late Harvest 648
Partagas Benji something - another one reccomended by the shop


----------



## Rock31

nice Chris! one heck of a haul.


----------



## Kuch21




----------



## saionbuss

where did you shop? any links?


----------



## usrower321

saionbuss said:


> where did you shop? any links?


Hey saionbuss. Welcome to puff!!

Why don't you go to the New Puffer Fish forum and introduce yourself? It'll help us all get to know you and you'll get some advice on how to find things if you look around.


----------



## Sonikku

A little late with this as these are my Black Friday purchases from cigar.com & JR Cigars. Cigar.com had a great black friday deal selection with some 6-packs. My humidors are now fully stocked, I need a new 200+ count humidor!

The stash consists of:

Pepin Garcia Blue
Obsidian Double Perfecto
Illusione
Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum
E.P. Carrillo
Oliva Serie 'O'
Cigar.com House Blends Gordo Sampler
Oliveros King Havano Oscuro Monarch
50 count box of a favorite daily smoke of mine, the Genuine Pre-Embargo 1958 Counterfeit Cubans from JR Cigars.


----------



## Danfish98

Me and the Mrs. took a road trip today to northern Indiana and made a stop at Angelina's in Warsaw. Here's the damage.

Cupcake's take is on the right, mine's on the left. Can't wait to try the Anejos!


----------



## raycarlo

Picked up two more between the lines from local B&M








And a full box of Anejo #46, got them for a great price at R&J Cigars of Pearland Texas


----------



## tmmedic20

My cbid/FSS orders fresh out of the freezer....










And what I picked up at the several B&Ms i stopped at on my drive to West Virginia.


----------



## jswaykos

Picked up a box of Diesel Unholy Cocktails on Black Friday, $80 delivered. Box date of 1/25/11, so these should be good to smoke as soon as my currently dwindling stash of UCs is gone.


----------



## Halofan

Nice pick up Joe!


----------



## BDog

Nice savings on the Diesel's! 
Thats a great price point on a nice smoke that only gets better with some rest.


----------



## jswaykos

BDog said:


> Nice savings on the Diesel's!
> Thats a great price point on a nice smoke that only gets better with some rest.


Thanks! I'm pretty sure they can be had for near this price through the various auction sites and the Sprint Sale, but I'd rather not even bother with those - I don't need the temptation! So $80 a box was impossible to pass up, as I love these cigars. I'm glad to hear they improve even more with age - these will last a while!


----------



## Staxed

Last couple of shipments, and a trip to the B&M.


----------



## Poneill272

New box of LP9 Robusto, never bade it into the inventory at the B&M. Straight out of a fresh shipment.

SCORE!!










And a Vector triple flame,










Also I have a bird in the air, but I'm not telling, it's a surprise.


----------



## Sonikku

Wow nice on the LP9 box, I need one of those myself.

Care to give us a writeup on that lighter after some time with it? I am looking for another lighter myself..that doesn't fail all the time.


----------



## EdATX

I did it again...

Padron '64 Exclusivo maddie and a natural, Padron '26 #6, Padron 85th and a Black Market.

I was going to get a Tempus Terra Novo, but $8/ea, I had to pass.


----------



## Poneill272

Sonikku said:


> Wow nice on the LP9 box, I need one of those myself.
> 
> Care to give us a writeup on that lighter after some time with it? I am looking for another lighter myself..that doesn't fail all the time.


I can happily do that, I've used it a few times already, and I've made up my mind on it. I'll review it, maybe tonight.


----------



## johnmoss

Box of Anejo Sharks


----------



## maxlexi

Me and a buddy picked up a box of Anejo Sharks. I took 5 and he kept the rest. I am going to let them rest in my humidor for a few months. If anyone has smoked them, let me know your thoughts?


----------



## usrower321

Is it just me or does it seem like everyone and their mother is picking up sharks. Did they just release a new batch so they're widely available now or what?


----------



## MarkC

Yeah, it's that time of year.


----------



## Danfish98

Latest Cbid haul

Can't wait to try the Nica Libres!
The GH Vintage 2002 is a bundle of 20 and the Carlos Toranos on top are a 20 cigar mega sampler.


----------



## gosh

I didn't have the forethought to take a picture before I broke it up but I jsut got:
4x 2 finger 5 Vegas Limitada ashtray
2x 5 vegas box pressed sampler (15 sticks each)
1x 5 pack 5 Vegas Limitada 2010

I'm keeping one ashtray for myself, the other 3 and most of the smokes will be going out as xmas presents!


----------



## raycarlo

Toast across America 2011


----------



## Carmack

Fuente Anejo Reserva #60 5 pack and 1 Padron 1964


----------



## sum12nv

2 - 5 packs of 5 Vegas Triple-A's
1 - 5 pack of a Nub Dub by Olivia 460


----------



## penguinshockey

Box of Padron Anniversario Serie 1964 Exclusivo Naturals


----------



## MrFuentes

3 Padron Principe Naturals last night. Maybe 3 Principe Maduros today.


----------



## vink

2 CAO Gold Corona
2 Oliva Connecticut Reserve Lonsdale
2 Consuegra n.9


----------



## justbrew77

quick run to the local B&m at lunch came back with these.


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd

Those Unders are nice.8)


----------



## justbrew77

CRA Ambass Lloyd said:


> Those Unders are nice.8)


Hit it the perfect time, they just opened 3 new boxes all different sizes


----------



## raycarlo

Picked up toast across america 2010 during lunch today


----------



## StogieNinja

Ray, your purchases are consistently enviable! You might have one of the most selective, discriminating purchasing habits around. Well done, sir.


----------



## StogieNinja

Poneill272 said:


> New box of LP9 Robusto, never bade it into the inventory at the B&M. Straight out of a fresh shipment.
> 
> SCORE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Lovely!



maxlexi said:


> Me and a buddy picked up a box of Anejo Sharks. I took 5 and he kept the rest. I am going to let them rest in my humidor for a few months. If anyone has smoked them, let me know your thoughts?


One of the finest cigars around. I love them!


----------



## ko4000

Two 5pks of Tatuaje Cojonu 2003 (10 total) On free fall at the Devil Site earlier today


----------



## Carmack

Xikar Executive Gun Metal Lighter..just waiting on the butane to fire it up.


----------



## raycarlo

Thanks Derek, I figure if I'm going to do something that's potentially harmful to me, might as well make it worth it.


Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Ray, your purchases are consistently enviable! You might have one of the most selective, discriminating purchasing habits around. Well done, sir.


----------



## MrFuentes

Stop showing off. (nice buy)

I got 3 Padron Principe Maduros and the tall Stinky Doodoo brown ashtray.



raycarlo said:


> Thanks Derek, I figure if I'm going to do something that's potentially harmful to me, might as well make it worth it.


----------



## raycarlo

I'm not showing off, just FLEXING


MrFuentes said:


> Stop showing off. (nice buy)
> 
> I got 3 Padron Principe Maduros and the tall Stinky Doodoo brown ashtray.


----------



## MrFuentes

LOL...that's what we about. It's all about the FLEX!



raycarlo said:


> I'm not showing off, just FLEXING


----------



## Chico57

Just received a box of Padron Family Reserve 85 Year that I ordered a month ago.


----------



## raycarlo

WOW, great pickup, can't find them anywhere around here, they're all sold out. I'll track one down one day.


Chico57 said:


> Just received a box of Padron Family Reserve 85 Year that I ordered a month ago.


----------



## andrprosh

Got these on my lunch break


----------



## CigarAndWine

I just bought a box of Tatuaje Miami Unicos.
Deffinetly my favorite every day cigar of the year!


----------



## Scott W.

Grabbed a few Kristoff maduros and some Undercrowns last week


----------



## Desertlifter

Carlos Torano Noventa Robustos....

Carlos Torano Loyal (same vitola)...

and a Xicar cutter. Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## sincerity

was able to score a man o war ruination 10 pack from cigarsprintsale for 29.63 shipped....amazing deal I love that site


----------



## MrFuentes

Are Kristoff's any good, especially maduros? Do you recommend a particular one that I should ask for? I'm hearing good things but haven't had one yet.



scottw said:


> Grabbed a few Kristoff maduros and some Undercrowns last week


----------



## Poneill272

MrFuentes said:


> Are Kristoff's any good, especially maduros? Do you recommend a particular one that I should ask for? I'm hearing good things but haven't had one yet.


Kristoffs are among my favorite cigars. The maduro is a fine smoke, and the ligero maduro is even better. Definitely worth picking up.


----------



## MrFuentes

Thank you. Might have to try one after work today. Hopefully they have some.



Poneill272 said:


> Kristoffs are among my favorite cigars. The maduro is a fine smoke, and the ligero maduro is even better. Definitely worth picking up.


----------



## Poneill272

MrFuentes said:


> Thank you. Might have to try one after work today. Hopefully they have some.


Enjoy! Maybe you could let me know what you think?


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd

El Cubano Nicaraguan Claros and Tatuaje Faustos


----------



## jswaykos

I have finally arrived: the tupperdor.


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Alec Bradley Black Market and Room 101 Namakubi


----------



## cigardan

I'm slumming this week, lol!

L-R: Remedios, Temple Hall, RyJ Reserva Real, Gispert:


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## raycarlo

Very nice!


----------



## raycarlo

Just one stick today


----------



## Tru

Went Xmas shopping and ended get myself a few
Cao la triviata 
Hemingway work of art
Anejo shark!
Macanudo vintage 1997 maduro (metal banded sucked me in)


----------



## Null

First ever box purchase!


----------



## usrower321

Just threw out a number on the Mi Barrios (by 601/DPG) on Name your Price on the monster and it accepted. First time ever I got it to accept. Got them for pretty darn cheap all things considered and I love the 5.75x52 belicoso size. Now I'm excited and definitely done cigar shopping this month.


----------



## MrFuentes

3 Padron Principe Maduros again. Building up.

Ray, stop flexing...love that cigar though.



raycarlo said:


> Just one stick today


----------



## Dubv23

Illusione mj12
Dpg series jj
Dpg series jj maduro
my father le bijue?
CAO OSAR sol x2
Perdomo patriarch 
Ashton Vsg
AB Prensado


----------



## raycarlo

More Flexing, my lunchtime pickups, 2 Camacho Liberty 60/40 Amendment XII 35th Anniversary cigars


----------



## MrFuentes

At this rate, you are going to be RIPPED by spring time...FLEXING


----------



## woodted

Looks like you're stepping up your game Smitty!:biggrin:


----------



## jswaykos

woodted said:


> Looks like you're stepping up your game Smitty!:biggrin:


Indeed. Nice purchases!


----------



## bwhite220

5 x Joye de Nicaragua Antaño 1970 Gran Consul
5 x Camacho Triple Maduro


----------



## UtleyRules

Stopped at Holts for a buy 4 get 1 free.

1 Perdomo Champagne
1 Fuente Rothschild Maduro
1 Tatuaje Cojonu 2006
2 LP Undercrown Robusto

In the freezer they go until Tuesday. Hopefully I'll have access to post pics by then. Expecting good things from the under crowns though


----------



## bwhite220

UtleyRules said:


> Expecting good things from the under crowns though


Honestly one of the best sticks I have smoked.


----------



## Kampaigner

These have now found their way into my Humi's.


----------



## cw_mi

Scored these today !


----------



## bwhite220

Chuck, your purchases are always great! Where did you find those Bait Fish? Online or B&M?


----------



## cw_mi

bwhite220 said:


> Chuck, your purchases are always great! Where did you find those Bait Fish? Online or B&M?


Thanks Brandon , I picked them up online at New Havana Cigars.


----------



## justbrew77

just got these today


----------



## bwhite220

Alright, I have got to find some MUWATs!!


----------



## usrower321

bwhite220 said:


> Alright, I have got to find some MUWATs!!


The baitfish is a New Havana Cigars exclusive. Just so you don't waste any time searching.

Can't wait for reviews of them. I want a shorter smoke but those aren't cheap with shipping.


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake

Just made my first online cigar order for myself. JohnPaul mentioned a great deal with Atlantic Cigars on PDRs, so I got a couple of 5 packs from them. They were super quick to ship, too! I'll be buying from them again.


----------



## psycho_meatball

Local b&m had a deal goin on today so went down there to take advantage

1x Rocky Patel TAA Signature Series
2x Rocky Patel 1961
2x Rocky Patel The Edge Sumatra
1x Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970
1x Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta Serie
2x Torano Vault
1x Tatuaje TAA
1x CAO Osa Sol


----------



## Johnpaul

Belligerent_Cupcake said:


> Just made my first online cigar order for myself. JohnPaul mentioned a great deal with Atlantic Cigars on PDRs, so I got a couple of 5 packs from them. They were super quick to ship, too! I'll be buying from them again.


That was fast mine will not be here till Wednesday. Congrats on your first. :banana:


----------



## bwhite220

Those PDR 187s look delicious!!


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake

bwhite220 said:


> Those PDR 187s look delicious!!


I think so too!


----------



## ten08

Cigar.com's Best of Summer Sampler on dailycigardeal was mostly stuff I've wanted to try. For the price, I would've been satisfied with the ten from the left.
Est. 1844
LHC Core
MOW Puro Authentico
Cain Daytona
Nub Habano 560
Macanudo Cru Royale
Obsidian


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd

Nimish Thunder
Rocky Patel Old World
Rocky Patel 15th Ann.
Rocky Patel Nording


----------



## gator_79

Picked up lots of Maduro's recently. 
2 Illusione 88 Maduro
2 Illusione 888 Maduro
2 Illusione CG4 Maduro
6 Anejo Sharks
5 AF Hemingway Masterpiece Maduro
5 AF Hemingway Signature Maduro


----------



## vink

2 Rocky Patel Edge Lite Torpedo
2 5 Vegas Gold Toro
2 Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne Robusto


----------



## jswaykos

Box of Don Pepin Garcia Black/Cuban Classic 1977s (petite lanceros) from Cigar Monster, $60!! They were on the mash up for $70, so I was going to add something small to get to the $10 off coupon level. I decided against it but forgot to take the coupon code out. The site prompted me that it was invalid, I deleted it, but the charge still went through for $10 less. Winner, me! It has a date stamp of 30-June-2010, too... very nice.


----------



## smokinpeace

My box of Sharks just landed.


----------



## tmmedic20

Everything on left was bought, stuff on right was Gifted to me during a HERF.









And my Sharks showed up today.


----------



## Halofan

tmmedic20 said:


> Everything on left was bought, stuff on right was Gifted to me during a HERF.
> 
> And my Sharks showed up today.


Great pick up, baller status!


----------



## Bad Andy

A box of Padron 85th Anniversaries!


----------



## cw_mi

Got this box of Anejo happiness today !! And a couple of very nice extra's... 


My LFD/ Fuente drawer of joy !


----------



## raycarlo

Ordered a box of WOAMs for a box split with MrFuentes from R&J cigars, got it for a great price and Jimmy even included some extras, Awesome!!!
















And the extras


----------



## Tman

Just got some more Anejos to top off my recent purchase... and saw Between The Lines. I swear, these cigars are like Pringles can. Once you pop, you can't stop!


----------



## vnmyer13

LP Undercrown


----------



## FEIFMASTERFLEX

1 - 5 Vegas Cask Strength Toro 
1 - Ave Maria Crusader
1 - Cuba Libre ’The Brute’ 
1 - Cuba Libre One Toro 
1 - Diesel Unlimited 
1 - Cu-Avana Punisher 
1 - Man O’ War Ruination 
1 - Man O’ War Virtue 
1 - Morro Castle Robusto
1 - Nica Libre Exclusivo 
1 - Padilla Miami Oscuro Limitado 
1 - San Miguel Toro


----------



## MrFuentes

Can't wait.



raycarlo said:


> Ordered a box of WOAMs for a box split with MrFuentes from R&J cigars, got it for a great price and Jimmy even included some extras, Awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the extras


----------



## ko4000

Tatuaje Cojonu 2003


----------



## stock93pgt

this weeks haul!


----------



## Carmack

Latest from Cbid:
5 My Father No. 1 (robusto)
5 Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles 
5 Oliva Serie 'O' maduro Robusto
5 La Riqueza #2 (belicoso)
Oliva Serie V Sampler


----------



## Staxed

my official last purchase until I get a job..., this job search needs to go faster...


----------



## UtleyRules

my first LP number 9, cant wait to try this one out


----------



## Registered Offender

UtleyRules said:


> View attachment 36288
> my first LP number 9, cant wait to try this one out


Damn! We are not much of one to start at the bottom, are we? What was your first automobile, a Lamborghini?


----------



## UtleyRules

Registered Offender said:


> Damn! We are not much of one to start at the bottom, are we? What was your first automobile, a Lamborghini?


Haha, gonna be awful tempting not to smoke right away. Thinking I'll save this one for a special occasion like Christmas or NYE


----------



## nealw6971

UtleyRules said:


> Haha, gonna be awful tempting not to smoke right away. Thinking I'll save this one for a special occasion like Christmas or NYE


Every day that you wake up among the living is a special day, brother. Why wait?


----------



## Wildone

nealw6971 said:


> Every day that you wake up among the living is a special day, brother. Why wait?


A+++ Truly Spoken


----------



## demo

ko4000 said:


> Tatuaje Cojonu 2003


I wish I was you right now  I better have cash left after I get all these damn presents or I'm going to flip


----------



## waylman

stock93pgt said:


> this weeks haul!


Those look GOOD!!!


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd

nealw6971 said:


> Every day that you wake up among the living is a special day, brother. Why wait?


My grandfather taught me that life is too short to eat bad food, drink cheap whiskey or smoke bad cigars. He was 94.


----------



## MrFuentes

2 Davidoff Petit Coronas.


----------



## stock93pgt

finished the week with this. it will be a gift to my mother in law, i have to sway her from them swishers!!!!!


----------



## MrFuentes

2 more Davidoff Short Perfectos


----------



## Old Salty

Todays haul was:

My Uzi Weighs a Ton, Oliva Serie V, Cain Daytona, 2 Illusione mj12, Liga Privada Undercrown, Perdomo Habano, Fortress by Torano, Man O' War Armada, Ashton VSG, Ave Maria Reconquista, Romeo y Julieta Edición Limitada, and Cohiba Puro Dominicana. 

I have no idea where to begin on these.


----------



## nealw6971

Old Salty said:


> Todays haul was:
> 
> My Uzi Weighs a Ton, Oliva Serie V, Cain Daytona, 2 Illusione mj12, Liga Privada Undercrown, Perdomo Habano, Fortress by Torano, Man O' War Armada, Ashton VSG, Ave Maria Reconquista, Romeo y Julieta Edición Limitada, and Cohiba Puro Dominicana.
> 
> I have no idea where to begin on these.


They're all good, brother.


----------



## saionbuss

I have to say I never get non-cubans ever.


----------



## afcnd

ACID Blondie
Camacho Corojo Churchill reg.
adron #6000 (torp) nat
adron #6000 (torp) mad
Padron Magnum nat
CAO The Sopranos Sampler Box of 4


----------



## Dubv23

While Doing christmas Shopping on Cbid for a friend i couldnt help but treat myself...

For myself i got
10 Alec bradley Prensado
10 Don pepin Garcia Blue 
1 My Father LE 2011 Toro
5 El triunfador
5 La Aroma De Cuba EE

For my friend
25 count ashton humidor
Drymistat Tube
Digital Hygrometer
drew estate sampler and a single Acid def. sea.


----------



## rjacobs

Just snagged a 3 pack tin of Opus X perfecto's(not sure of the actual name Perfexion or something like that maybe) for $59. Guy I was with thought I was crazy, but $20 a stick for Opus X isnt bad IMO. Going to enjoy one of these bad boys on NYE and probably save another for my 30th bday in June. Not sure about the 3rd.


----------



## jswaykos

(5) Oliva V lanceros, (2) Perdomo Champagne Noirs, and (1) Cain Daytona #4. All new smokes to me, all I've been looking forward to trying:










And a box of my go-tos, Fuente Short Stories:


----------



## PhillyPhan

Pulled off a 3.6 this semester so I rewarded myself with a little early Christmas present. Snagged it all for less than $50.

5 Padron 1964 Anniversary Imperial Size......won them for $8 shipped on CigarSniper using only the free bids you get when signing up
10 Oliva Master Blend 3 Torpedo's......$37 on Holts.Com plus shipping. I believe this deal is still available if anyone is interested.









Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic.


----------



## usrower321

Box of Mi Barrio El Billetero (Belicoso). Gorgeous artwork


----------



## Johnpaul

I really like PDR cigars and I think on sale they are a great value.



But a sampler with these particular PDR's for two bucks a stick I love! It would have been nice to have the boxes but I have no complaints. Oh and I picked up a box of lot 23 too.


----------



## mike91LX

local finally got their opus in so picked up a 5er of fuente fuentes


----------



## Max_Power

mike91LX said:


> local finally got their opus in so picked up a 5er of fuente fuentes


Nice one!

I have that exact same purchase lined up for tomorrow morning.


----------



## wahoofever

I had to take advantage of the Famous 20% offer. 

Best price point /my taste intersection was AF Best Sellers. $111 shipped. Had to be done.


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## Danfish98

Found a great new B&M today and here's the damage

Can't believe I found a box of Sharks!


----------



## Truebigmike75

picked up some nice sticks today

3 Opus x Fuente Fuentes
3 Anejo Sharks
1 Ashton VSG Tres Mysitque
and 1 OPUS X SHARK BABY


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Did you pick the sharks up at the b&m I sent you to danish?


----------



## Danfish98

Yes I did Josh, thanks for the tip. They've got at least a couple more boxes of Anejo Sharks there too.


----------



## xxxntu

Power Rangers/Magnum O's


----------



## usrower321

xxxntu said:


> View attachment 36360
> 
> 
> Power Rangers/Magnum O's


Maybe it's just because of my generation but when I see Opus X Power Rangers I think...


----------



## Athion

Good day for me 

[IMG=http://dailyherf.com/pics/garpics/121711.JPG]


----------



## rmduane

Walked into a local B&M down the jersey shore today that I always visit when I am in the area. I just happened to quickly scan the AF section, and realized there was 4 sharks sitting in an almost empty box. Needless to say they are mine now. Paid $13.50 a stick. That brings me up to 8 sharks for this holiday. Will be keeping my eyes open for more,but happy I got some of these killer smokes.


----------



## bwhite220

I would _MUCH RATHER_ purchase all of these beautiful Arturo Fuentes that you guys have but I'll make do with what arrived today from Cigar Monster.


----------



## Null




----------



## arebar9

Nice LPs Chris! Those are next on my list!


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## cw_mi

No pics this time but I picked up 5 Opus X Fuente Fuente, and 2 Opus X power rangers.


----------



## E Dogg

bundle of Consuegras 
5 pack of ERDM Flor De llaneza
5 pack od Bolivar cofradia 554 oscuro
5 pack JR Ultimates (these shoulda been oscuro, will send back for exchange)
Gift box Siglo X (belicoso) with lighter 
Box of 10 glass tubos HDM Dark Sumartra









Quite a few of my 5 pack from JR have been coming with some yellow cello


----------



## jswaykos

(10) My Father lanceros:


----------



## loulax07

Today I just bought from a B&M a three pack that came in a nice triangular size package La Gloria Dominica since I wanted to try a sampler


----------



## superman0234

Bought the box of Padilla Hybrids with free colibri lighter that stogieboys had on special this weeknd. Had a 40 dollar groupon so total out of pocket cost was $7.45. Not bad for a box of cigars and a decent lighter!


----------



## raycarlo

Got lucky and found these for a great price


----------



## Mr_mich

Went on an Opus run, had to stock up for 2013.

8 Fuente Fuente
1 CF charitable foundation
2 Churchill
1 super belicose
Undercrown robusto
LP #9


----------



## nealw6971

Not really a purchase, but a trade with DE Ambassador Tom Navarro, Sr. He wanted one of my drawings and so we made a little deal and here was the result. Tasty, tasty.










L40, MF-13, UF-4, Dirty Rat, Liga Privada No.9 Corona Doble, LP T52 Corona Doble, 2 Undercrown, 2 JDN Cabinetta Series, 2 Uzis and a kick*ss sticker, 5 Tabak Especial, 3 Kuba Maduros, 3 Acid 1's.


----------



## anonobomber

Mr_mich said:


> Went on an Opus run, had to stock up for 2013.
> 
> 8 Fuente Fuente
> 1 CF charitable foundation
> 2 Churchill
> 1 super belicose
> Undercrown robusto
> LP #9


Those look really familiar...


----------



## Null

Mr_mich said:


> Went on an Opus run, had to stock up for 2013.
> 
> 8 Fuente Fuente
> 1 CF charitable foundation
> 2 Churchill
> 1 super belicose
> Undercrown robusto
> LP #9


Geez, I was going to post a pic of the few OpusX's I recently purchased, but I don't there's a point now. Nice score!


----------



## E Dogg

Wow, some of you guys have some crazy buys!!! Nice job :thumb:

Something that pesky little monster left on my doorstep yesterday


----------



## Just1ce

Just stopped by the B&M and picked up a few.

1 Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Maduro
1 CAO la Traviata
1 Padron Anni 1964


----------



## stock93pgt

todays haul, they are supost to have the little robusto coming soon, wanted to try the reg robusto before hand.
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAew/Dazo-Qfkakk/w396-h297-k/DSCN3522.jpg


----------



## cigardan

No time to take a pic today, but scored a box of Davidoff Special R Colorado Claro.


----------



## Oliva

Box of Desiel for me! They will rest and I will start smoking them this summer!


----------



## Oliva

raycarlo said:


> Got lucky and found these for a great price


Im so jealous, where did u get them from???


----------



## raycarlo

Replied to your PM Eric/Oliva.


----------



## raycarlo

These just arrived, box of Fuente Best Seller MADURO, soo excited to try these


----------



## Oldmso54

Very, very, very NICE Ray!!!!


----------



## raycarlo

You told me to get them Shawn so thank you.


Oldmso54 said:


> Very, very, very NICE Ray!!!!


----------



## Staxed

I hate you Ray


----------



## jurgenph

one box of padron londres maduro
one box of padron londres natural
one 5-pack of undercrown robustos

no pics... they are in the freezer 


J.


----------



## Carmack

Alec Bradley Family Blend VR1 10 Cigars
Oliva Serie V Torpedo 5 Cigars


----------



## 4pistonjosh

The last couple of purchases over the last month.



























And this was a wedding friends from a couple of buddies....


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Forgot one.....


----------



## rjacobs

4pistonjosh said:


> Forgot one.....


****. That is all.


----------



## Max_Power

A $20 raffle ticket. I now have a 1 in 100 chance of winning the new My Father humidor.


----------



## Athion

On a whim, stopped by a little Shop nearby that still has some OpusX in stock... after digging through some boxes (they had to put them on the floor in the Humidor) I found a pair of OpusX Sharks (the last 2). Brings my total to 4  Also got a pair of Jaime Garcia Reservas...


----------



## arebar9

Just ordered 3 Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic's! These are my first Arturo Fuente cigars :biggrin1:! Got em from "name your price" over at cigarmonster.com for $6 a piece. Good deal?

I'll post pics when I get them


----------



## BDog

Some Opus X 
4 Viaje Holiday Blend 2011
5 Undercrown
Partagas somethin a ruther










Viaje Skull and Bones Ashtray


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## rmduane

Just grabbed 10 Viaje holiday blends. 5 torpedos 5 petit robustos


----------



## Rock31

A few small things I picked up this week:










This LGC set was gifted to me by my co-worker, can't wait to break em out this weekend:










And then we have the BEST NC Cigar I have smoked in a few months, too bad there were only 6 left:


----------



## Max_Power

The centurions look awesome Ray. Nice stuff.


----------



## john_007

Picked up a few things, really excited for the Viaje lanceros
View attachment 63833


----------



## grapplefu

Love the Viaje reservas


----------



## Win

Well, my Treasure Dome is due to arrive and cigars have been coming ahead of it. I just got a box of WOAM, ordered a box of DC #2 and an AF Sampler. I was so tired of dealing with two marginal humidors in the low humidity where I live! 

Win


----------



## raycarlo

Today was a good day
10 pack Oliva Master Blend 3, picked up on deal on Holt's last week








Picked up a 5 pack of Opus X robustos during lunch








And last but not least box of Opus X Fuente Fuente


----------



## lukesparksoff

raycarlo said:


> Today was a good day
> 10 pack Oliva Master Blend 3, picked up on deal on Holt's last week
> 
> Picked up a 5 pack of Opus X robustos during lunch
> 
> And last but not least box of Opus X Fuente Fuente
> ]


Very ,very nice pickup


----------



## REDROMMY

Tin of (10) Fuente Cubanitos and a tin of CAO Brazilia juniors and a Monte Platinum corona. Wintertime in New York.


----------



## cigardan

Today's:

Image did not upload; not sure why. Anyhow, it's a nice assortment of Anejo Sharks, Opus Robustos, and Viaje HBs 2011.


----------



## tebone673

Pepin Blue Churchill fiver


----------



## lukesparksoff

10 Oliva v figurado
5 Oliva V toro Maduro
5 gurkha centurian double perfecto LE


----------



## caputofj

6 opus perfection x
6 opus shark
10 opus no 2
6 fausto extra robusto

merry christmas everyone


----------



## Batista30

Seeing some nice purchases all around from the Opus, Viaje and even the Centurions from Ray. Don't know how he found them.....


----------



## Slowreaction

Illusione, Padron 85, Curivari, Viaje holiday, 50/50 and tatuaje ashtray


----------



## REDROMMY

Just got 3 sticks from Tampa Humidor that mean a lot to me. I got a Partagas Black pyramid. My first cigar was a Partagas black label. I bought a Pepin LE Bijou 1922 which brings back memories of warmer cigar smoking times around a nice fire on vacation in New Hampshire. Finally I bought a Bradley Black Market. It was the last cigar i had before it got cold this winter and the best one in recent memory. Around a fire with cheap wine and friends, grilling steaks with a dead dry tree we found. Both the Le Bijou and the Black Market were churchill size when i first had them (because its always important to have the biggest cigar around a campfire) but i had to go down to robusto because its so damn cold out.


----------



## REDROMMY

Dammit if youre on the same page 3 times its not good. Just got a bunch of Sinclairs on cbid.


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Good Morning Brothers..

I know I dont post much here on the "cigar" side.. Perhaps I should do it more often.

I went a bit crazy the other day... as sometimes these things are not around.. So I stocked up a little on the Mads while they are available. LOL



















This should last me a while, if I control myself.

Peace and Happy Holidays 

- Vin


----------



## StogieNinja

Holy heck, Vin... that's insane/awesome!


----------



## Batista30

PinkFloydFan said:


> Good Morning Brothers..
> 
> ... as sometimes these things are not around.. So I stocked up a little on the Mads while they are available. LOL
> 
> - Vin


UPDATE: THEY ARE NO LONGER AVAILABLE AS VIN HAS PURCHASED THE REMAINING SUPPLY. :biggrin1:


----------



## jswaykos

It's not 100 boxes of Short Story maduros (though I did get in an order of 10 singles, which will arrive later in the week), but UPS just dropped off a box of Oliva V #4s at my office...


----------



## johnmoss

jswaykos said:


> It's not 100 boxes of Short Story maduros (though I did get in an order of 10 singles, which will arrive later in the week), but UPS just dropped off a box of Oliva V #4s at my office...


Hmm, Mind if I ask were you found those? I've been looking for a box and it seems all the places I know to look are out..(and have been since shortly after they became available)


----------



## jswaykos

johnmoss said:


> Hmm, Mind if I ask were you found those? I've been looking for a box and it seems all the places I know to look are out..(and have been since shortly after they became available)


Found it on ***************.com for $102 delivered! I believe they're currently out of stock, though. It said I'd gotten the last one when I added it to my cart last week. I checked the next day to see if that was ACTUALLY the case, and it was.


----------



## johnmoss

jswaykos said:


> Found it on ***************.com for $102 delivered! I believe they're currently out of stock, though. It said I'd gotten the last one when I added it to my cart last week. I checked the next day to see if that was ACTUALLY the case, and it was.


Thanks for the info..another place I'll be watching.


----------



## raycarlo

Picked up a 5er of Opus X magnum o








Also a 5er of Nub 460 habanos that I won on cigarsniper using free bids, cost me $7.06


----------



## PhillyPhan

21st birthday present to myself. I was gonna pick up a couple more Opus X but then remembered I'm a broke college student and talked myself out of it. Cant go wrong with the LP's and I think the Flor de Oliva is always solid for $2 a pop.


----------



## Just1ce

a 5er of Carlos Toranos Exodus silver editions from cigarmonster on famous. $13.98 shipped :smile:


----------



## sligub

Arrived today thanks Ron

http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/8210/imageinh.jpg


----------



## vink

Arturo fuente Brevas Royale 5 pack
Punch London Club 5 pack


----------



## Win

Yesterday I got a box of DC #2, added to the box of WOAM I got last week and I'm pretty well set.

Happy New Year,
Win


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Mine.


----------



## dvielmancc

Phil... whats up.. stately young puffer? We are ranked the same.. however, your posts are spectacular ! Thanks for the cigarmonster on famous tip.. most excellent site. :::danke::: fellow young puffer Dave.

ps-- are you getting any personal email from specialty shops? would like to trade info on same.


----------



## raycarlo

Had a $40 stogieboys groupon burning a hole in my email so picked up a 15 count traveldor and Drew Estate Medusa
















Don't know if I would ever smoke this thing.


----------



## nealw6971

Stopped by Outlaw Cigars in KC and was set up nicely by Brandon and Melissa. You guys rock!


----------



## Just1ce

dvielmancc said:


> Phil... whats up.. stately young puffer? We are ranked the same.. however, your posts are spectacular ! Thanks for the cigarmonster on famous tip.. most excellent site. :::danke::: fellow young puffer Dave.
> 
> ps-- are you getting any personal email from specialty shops? would like to trade info on same.


Thanks for the compliment. I think I get a few emails from time to time, but I usually don't pay much attention to them. I find most of the good deals just by taking a few minutes everyday checking my favorite sites. I always check famous-smoke.com everyday at 11 am EST on their cigar monster page for their mash up of deals. I have pulled the trigger on a few awesome deals from that site.

I also check Cigarsinternational daily for their joe cigar deal, and they also have other deals/weekend spotlights, etc. Cigar.com is a good one to check for daily deals also. Other than that I pretty much just order from CBID, though I have just recently purchased from cigarsatyourprice.com. I really like their setup. They set a reserve price which allows them to sell premium brands at below MAP.

I haven't received the order yet, but it contains:
5 Vengeance maduro ligero robustos (my all-time fave)
5 Casa de Garcia connecticut coronas
5 Casa de Garcia Maduro coronas
5 Casa de Garcia Sumatra coronas
and about 12 assorted tubos


----------



## jswaykos

Box of Padron 2000 maduro. I figure that since they're my "go to" smoke at a B&M when I can't decide on what I want, it'd be a good idea to have some at home, too!


----------



## Batista30

Two boxes of Wolfman and a bunch of power rangers/fuente fuentes









Box of LP L40s and signed Serie "A" by Steve Saka


----------



## Batista30

jswaykos said:


> Box of Padron 2000 maduro. I figure that since they're my "go to" smoke at a B&M when I can't decide on what I want, it'd be a good idea to have some at home, too!


Nice pickups on the Maduros. Whenever I go to my local cigar shop, I tend to gravitate towards these when buying from them as well!


----------



## bwhite220

nealw6971 said:


> Stopped by Outlaw Cigars in KC and was set up nicely by Brandon and Melissa. You guys rock!


Nice pick up, Neal! Those look fantastic!


----------



## HugSeal

raycarlo said:


> Don't know if I would ever smoke this thing.


Is it possible to smoke those things or are pretty much a collectible?


----------



## jswaykos

HugSeal said:


> Is it possible to smoke those things or are pretty much a collectible?


Perfectly smokable, just gotta break them apart. I guess you COULD smoke all three at once, but it might hurt a bit!


----------



## Null




----------



## Cigar Man Andy

A box of 2006 God of Fire Carlito Double Robusto
View attachment 64011


----------



## Frodo

Box of 109 Rosados. Wouldn't have picked these up if not for being able to try one from a Smelvis sampler. The things you learn from those samplers...


----------



## jswaykos

(10) Short Story maduros. I had to call and order them after receiving an email from Tampa Humidor. They said all they could sell were 10, so naturally I took them all. It arrived today, and it appears that I killed a box, and they included it! Not that this REALLY means anything, but it's always kinda cool. Always burns me up when I see B&Ms trying to charge $5-$10 for a box. I mean, come on now. I get that it's a business, they're trying to make money, blah blah blah. But they've made a profit plenty of times over on that box once it's been emptied. Anyhow, pic:


----------



## jswaykos

And that list on the right of the box is everything I've purchased and am expecting to receive next week. Gotta keep track of it all... damn holiday sales!


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Hit the B&M today, picked up a Opus X Fuente Fuente and a couple of Tatuaje Series P Robustos.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Thanks Matt for the pigs....


----------



## cw_mi

Looks like everyone is bringing in some nice hauls ! Neal and Chris , those FFP's look mighty nice.. I've got a couple of boxes order and can't wait til they come in. 
Here is my haul today, I think these are just really classy looking sticks:


----------



## jswaykos

cw_mi said:


> Looks like everyone is bringing in some nice hauls ! Neal and Chris , those FFP's look mighty nice.. I've got a couple of boxes order and can't wait til they come in.
> Here is my haul today, I think these are just really classy looking sticks:


What's the deal with the red bands?


----------



## jurgenph

we were visiting my mother in law in LA. when they decided that we'd drive to vegas "real quick" to visit "grandma" 
i used that opportunity to sneak out for an hour, and visit casa fuente, to buy myself a little gift bag.

2 no. 55 anejo
2 fuente fuente opusx perfecxion X
2 fuente fuente opusx love affair
1 god of fire don carlos
1 god of fire carlito
1 god of fire series B
1 hemingway signature maduro

and yes... i payed way too much for these


----------



## protekk

jswaykos said:


> What's the deal with the red bands?


Those are the bands for the Illusione maduros I believe.


----------



## socalocmatt

Picked these up along with a God of Fire Series B but that one went up in flames right away.


----------



## cw_mi

jswaykos said:


> What's the deal with the red bands?


Joe, Mike is correct. These are the Maduro wrapped Illusione's.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Those look fantastic


----------



## grapplefu

Just picked up another box of Viaje Oro Reserva. But still can't find the pigs!


----------



## E Dogg

socalocmatt said:


> Picked these up along with a God of Fire Series B but that one went up in flames right away.


Hey Matt, just curious how much those 150's cost you? A local B&M by me has a box and I believe they're asking 30/ea... You can PM me if you want


----------



## E Dogg

Very nice :thumb: but I am surprised you didn't pick up any Casa Fuente's



jurgenph said:


> we were visiting my mother in law in LA. when they decided that we'd drive to vegas "real quick" to visit "grandma"
> i used that opportunity to sneak out for an hour, and visit casa fuente, to buy myself a little gift bag.
> 
> 2 no. 55 anejo
> 2 fuente fuente opusx perfecxion X
> 2 fuente fuente opusx love affair
> 1 god of fire don carlos
> 1 god of fire carlito
> 1 god of fire series B
> 1 hemingway signature maduro
> 
> and yes... i payed way too much for these
> 
> View attachment 36545


----------



## sdlaird

Just grabbed a box of A. Fuente Sun Grown Flora Fina 858s at cigarplace . biz. I love em and understand that they are hard to find. Happy hunting. (5% off "fuente" code will offset shipping.) They also have boxes of the Anejo #49s.


----------



## Blacklog_angler

1 Box Ashton VSG Wizards thanks to the gift card from my wonderfull wife!


----------



## Null

Picked up a NHC Skull Breaker and some Viajes.


----------



## lamontjb

So I went alittle crazy this Christmas and got me my own Arturo Fuente collection since I like the ones Ive smoked and I wanted to do some more AF reviews here, sampling each Arturo Fuente I can. Also, this is a great chance to really explore what I really like and dont like about a cigar. Anyways, here is my partial AF collection. Let me see if I can list this...

Top - Box of AF Anejo #46 (2011) from my good friend Jim.
Middle - One Fuente Fuente OPUS X Shark, 2011
Bottom (Left to right) - The rest of my Anejo 2011 Sampler, #77, #55, #60, #48, #49. A 4 pack of #46's, my 6" x 47 hemingway signature sampler which includes 3 each of Natural, Sungrown, and maduro, a 5 pack of AF 8-5-8, and one full Anejo sampler (2011)

On the way, are 10 sharks (the price was too good) and a 2009 AF Holiday sampler which I think I am looking forward to the most out of my entire AF collection.


----------



## bwhite220

I'm drooling.


----------



## arebar9

Just ordered a 3-pack of Montecristo #2 (non cuban). Any one have any of these before? Ive seen some mixed reviews.


----------



## cedjunior




----------



## jswaykos

Got a Xikar Crossover off Cigar Monster for $30, delivered. Yellow was the only color on sale, but it's a lighter I've been wanting so I bought it. Personally, I think it looks much nicer in person than the pictures made it look:










And I forgot to take pictures before putting them in the freezer, but other deliveries today brought me (5) 601 Red Label robustos and (5) Illusione #2s.


----------



## Carmack

2 Tatuaje Black Petite Lancero


----------



## tysalem

jswaykos said:


> Got a Xikar Crossover off Cigar Monster for $30, delivered. Yellow was the only color on sale, but it's a lighter I've been wanting so I bought it. Personally, I think it looks much nicer in person than the pictures made it look


I've been looking at that lighter for a while now, and I may just pick one up. There seem to be quite a few good reviews.


----------



## jswaykos

tysalem said:


> I've been looking at that lighter for a while now, and I may just pick one up. There seem to be quite a few good reviews.


My other lighter is a Xikar EX, which is basically just the soft flame version of the Crossover. I love it!


----------



## Dubv23

Stopped by bolts on the way home and picked up 

2 feral pigs
1 opus x forbidden x
1 2011 oliva v maduro
1 four kicks toro
1 old henry robusto


----------



## PaulE

5 perdomo lot23
5 cain daytona
5 arturo fuente hemingway short story


----------



## tysalem

I picked up a Padron 3000 and 4000 today. Also two Oliva Serie G Maduro's.


----------



## BDog

Box of Feral Pigs! These are wonderful. Sorry for the blurry picture , but I was driving and taking the picture. I know , I know - its unsafe. 
I had to grab a shot before I sacrificed the first one from the box.

I actually picked up a sweet fruit like taste right after the first third. Caught me by surprise.


----------



## Null

lamontjb said:


> So I went alittle crazy this Christmas and got me my own Arturo Fuente collection since I like the ones Ive smoked and I wanted to do some more AF reviews here, sampling each Arturo Fuente I can. Also, this is a great chance to really explore what I really like and dont like about a cigar. Anyways, here is my partial AF collection. Let me see if I can list this...
> 
> Top - Box of AF Anejo #46 (2011) from my good friend Jim.
> Middle - One Fuente Fuente OPUS X Shark, 2011
> Bottom (Left to right) - The rest of my Anejo 2011 Sampler, #77, #55, #60, #48, #49. A 4 pack of #46's, my 6" x 47 hemingway signature sampler which includes 3 each of Natural, Sungrown, and maduro, a 5 pack of AF 8-5-8, and one full Anejo sampler (2011)
> 
> On the way, are 10 sharks (the price was too good) and a 2009 AF Holiday sampler which I think I am looking forward to the most out of my entire AF collection.
> View attachment 36592


That's a great haul, John! Enjoy those! :bowdown:


----------



## arebar9

My small package arrived today! First Arturo Fuentes ever! So excited
Picture doesnt seem to be working, anyhow, I got my 3 Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classics today!


----------



## Batista30

BDog said:


> Box of Feral Pigs! These are wonderful. Sorry for the blurry picture , but I was driving and taking the picture. I know , I know - its unsafe.
> I had to grab a shot before I sacrificed the first one from the box.


You know we would have believed you if you said you bought a box of Feral Pigs.....


----------



## Batista30

arebar9 said:


> View attachment 36600
> 
> 
> My small package arrived today! First Arturo Fuentes ever! So excited
> Picture doesnt seem to be working, anyhow, I got my 3 Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classics today!


Beautiful cigars! I love them in maduro as well!


----------



## yellowv

Stopped at the B&M today and picked up a Power Ranger and an LFD double ligero chisel, also recieved a Lost City Robusto from cigarbid today. Have a couple of samplers arriving this week as well including a sampler with 1 each of MOW Virtue, MOW Original, MOW Ruination, Diesel Unholy Cocktail, Diesel Unlimited, San Lotano Habano, San Lotano Maduro, San Lotano Connecticut, San Lotano Oval, MOW Puro Authentico, and Diesel Shorty and another sampler including 1 each 5 Vegas Cask Strength Toro (6" x 52), Ave Maria Crusader (5" x 52), Cuba Libre 'The Brute' (4.5" x 60), Cuba Libre One Toro (6" x 52), Diesel Unlimited d.5 (5.5" x 54), Cu-Avana Punisher (6" x 52), Man O' War Ruination Belicoso (5.75" x 56), Man O' War Virtue Churchill (7" x 49), Morro Castle Robusto (4.5" x 52), Nica Libre Exclusivo (5.5" x 50), Padilla Miami Oscuro Limitado (5" x 50), San Miguel Toro (6" x 50)


----------



## arebar9

yellowv said:


> Stopped at the B&M today and picked up a Power Ranger and an LFD double ligero chisel, also recieved a Lost City Robusto from cigarbid today. Have a couple of samplers arriving this week as well including a sampler with 1 each of MOW Virtue, MOW Original, MOW Ruination, Diesel Unholy Cocktail, Diesel Unlimited, San Lotano Habano, San Lotano Maduro, San Lotano Connecticut, San Lotano Oval, MOW Puro Authentico, and Diesel Shorty and another sampler including 1 each 5 Vegas Cask Strength Toro (6" x 52), Ave Maria Crusader (5" x 52), Cuba Libre 'The Brute' (4.5" x 60), Cuba Libre One Toro (6" x 52), Diesel Unlimited d.5 (5.5" x 54), Cu-Avana Punisher (6" x 52), Man O' War Ruination Belicoso (5.75" x 56), Man O' War Virtue Churchill (7" x 49), Morro Castle Robusto (4.5" x 52), Nica Libre Exclusivo (5.5" x 50), Padilla Miami Oscuro Limitado (5" x 50), San Miguel Toro (6" x 50)


That's it?


----------



## yellowv

arebar9 said:


> That's it?


Yeah you know. Just a couple of sticks


----------



## raycarlo

Just picked up a couple Camacho Liberty 60/40s


----------



## roaster

So many beautiful sticks in this thread! Thanks for posting these, everybody! 

Just got:

5-Pack PDR Clasico Churchills
5-Pack DPG Cuban Classics 1973 Figurados (REALLY excited about these!)
5-Pack Tatuaje Miami Petit Cazadores Reservas
10-Pack Oliva Master Blends 3 Torpedos
Box of Liga Privada No. 9 Corona Doble
Box of Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art Maduros...

Will post pics when they all arrive and come out of the freezer.


----------



## lukesparksoff




----------



## Carmack

Wow, beautiful presentation


----------



## MrFuentes

Nice purchase as usual.



raycarlo said:


> Just picked up a couple Camacho Liberty 60/40s


----------



## cw_mi

Picked up a Padillo Studio Tabac from a local B&M today. It was pretty pricey but looks really cool. Plan on smoking it on my trip to the Dominican. 

BDog, 
Congrats on the FFP's !


----------



## Carmack

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso 
San Cristobal Elegancia Robusto 
Oliva Master Blends III Churchill 
E.P. Carrillo Maduro Club 52 
Ashton VSG Illusion


----------



## Dubv23

Went to three different store in the past couple days to spend some christmas money...

Picture has the previously stated feral pigs, four kicks, Oliva v maduro, and old bull
Plus todays two pick ups the Satori and Alec Bradley trilogy exotic maduro










Not picture (in freezer)
San Paranoid oval
CAO italian
La Sirena robusto 
liga privada T52 flying pigs


----------



## caputofj

humidor finally seasoned and just put in 
newly purchased

6 jose seijas
8 dark corojo
12 sharks
1 box olive v maduro
4 opus sharks
6 opus no 2
6 perfection x
2 montecristo 75th anniversary


----------



## BDog

"You know we would have believed you if you said you bought a box of Feral Pigs".....

Yes I know you trust me on the Feral Pigs procurement , but I like to add photos where possible. You know what they say "A Picture is worth a thousand words"

Thanks Chuck! Let us know how that Padilla Studio Tobac fares? There were only 500 boxes of those released so that may account for the higher price. Love the figurado ! One match to light and then after a few puffs the draw opens up - BOOM!


----------



## MrFuentes

2 Davidoff Short Perfectos


----------



## Just1ce

Just swung by the B&M and picked up a H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon Toro


----------



## Batista30

lukesparksoff said:


>


Very nice Eric! The liberties always come in a gorgeous packaging!


----------



## kuntry08

Joya de Nic Antano Gran Consul fiver that i got off the monster for fifteen bucks
Carlos Torano Exodus sampler fourteen bucks from the monster
and one A. Fuente Sun Grown Chateau


----------



## stock93pgt

my first box purchase of the year and for a great cause too!


----------



## jswaykos

Box of 2011 V Maduros, (5) My Father Le Bijou petite robustos and (1) Tatuaje Black (needed this to get to free shipping):


----------



## socalocmatt

So old-ass Opusesses


----------



## Batista30

socalocmatt said:


> So old-ass Opusesses


Fake. :biggrin: What a delight they are going to be when you smoke em!


----------



## socalocmatt

Batista30 said:


> Fake. :biggrin:


LOL. I was worried about that when I got them so I had to get all Inspector Gadget on them for a little bit.


----------



## Batista30

socalocmatt said:


> LOL. I was worried about that when I got them so I had to get all Inspector Gadget on them for a little bit.


LOL. Not all cigars encased in glass are fake.  As long as they came with the Fuente book, they're authentic....(JK)


----------



## lukesparksoff

Batista30 said:


> Very nice Eric! The liberties always come in a gorgeous packaging!


Thank you, and a Happy New Year. I did a box split with my brother, scored a nice bid on the Devil's site


----------



## Null

jswaykos said:


> Box of 2011 V Maduros, (5) My Father Le Bijou petite robustos and (1) Tatuaje Black (needed this to get to free shipping):


Looks great! I loved the 2011 Maduro I tried. You just reminded me I still need to find a box of them.


----------



## Paulharmo

Just pulled the trigger on my first-ever bidding on CigarBid - Box of Oliva G Maduro Torpedoes and a 5-pack of Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robustos on their way next week! :ss


----------



## raycarlo

Just picked up a couple Tatuaje black label petit lanceros during lunch


----------



## kas

I'd be interested in what you think of these. Really enjoy the JJ in the bellicoso size. Nice pickup -- and definitely a worthy cause.



stock93pgt said:


> my first box purchase of the year and for a great cause too!


----------



## stock93pgt

kas said:


> I'd be interested in what you think of these. Really enjoy the JJ in the bellicoso size. Nice pickup -- and definitely a worthy cause.


i am hoping they taste just like the series jj maduro, i have had the robusto size in that and i could not put it down!!


----------



## jswaykos

Box of 601 La Bombas. I love these things... Atom/corona:


----------



## iMarc

kas said:


> I'd be interested in what you think of these. Really enjoy the JJ in the bellicoso size. Nice pickup -- and definitely a worthy cause.


What was the cause for those My Fathers?


----------



## Bad Finger




----------



## bwhite220




----------



## usrower321

iMarc said:


> What was the cause for those My Fathers?


http://www. stogie review . com/2011/12/07/the-story-of-the-little-robusto-project/

That's the story. Apparently Puff doesn't like stogie review so just remove the spaces.


----------



## Juicestain

Did a little stocking up this last week.

Box DPG Atlantic Exclusivo
Box Tatuaje Series P robusto
Mixed Box NHC Seleccion Limitada
x2 AJ Fernandez San Lotano Oval robusto
x2 Anejo 77
x1 FFOX Chili Pepper 
x1 Liga Privada Feral Pig
x5 LP 40 lancero
x10 Illusione MK ~ultra~
x3 Nosotros double corona
x3 Viaje Holiday blend 2011 petite robusto
x3 Viaje Holiday blend 2011 torpedo
x5 Viaje Oro Chico
x5 Viaje Oro Reserva #5
x6 Viaje Platino Reserva #6
x2 Viaje S&B Mystery box press torpedo
x2 Viaje S&B #2
x3 Viaje WLP stuffed turkey


----------



## arebar9

What a purchase! Was this a B&M pickup or online? How much did you pay for the Undercrowns?


----------



## Bad Finger

arebar9 said:


> What a purchase! Was this a B&M pickup or online? How much did you pay for the Undercrowns?


Most of it came from Smoke Inn, with exception of the Opus Lancero, PDR Lanceros (Cascade Cigars in PDX), the V32's and PDR Robs came from 11th Ave Liquor (only place in town that has the V32's), and the L40's came from Top Quality by way of my best friend for my birthday, as did the Quesada Octoberfest Uber.

The UC robies were $37 a 5er, and the Toros were $39.


----------



## Paulharmo

Just won a tin of Cuban Honeys Vanilla minis. It's time to start a flavored tupperdor!


----------



## cedjunior

This weeks pickups. A couple samplers.










Some SS Maduros










These Rodrigos that came with the Anejo samplers, looking forward to trying them.


----------



## disguy

Just picked up a few PAM from the B&M. Can't wait to fire em up.


----------



## Halofan




----------



## PaulE

5 pack of 601 Blue Maduro Robusto


----------



## Jack Howard

Just pulled the trigger on my first order, grabbing a box of Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story, plus some singles: CAO Golds, CAO Gold Maduros and Oliva Serie G Maduros. I feel like a kid looking forward to Christmas.


----------



## vink

2x CAO gold
2x CAO gold maduro


----------



## jswaykos

PaulE said:


> 5 pack of 601 Blue Maduro Robusto


Lemme guess... CigarMonster today? I also bought those


----------



## totti 10

La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor
Robusto format

can't wait to smoke one of those during Chinese New Year Holiday


----------



## cedjunior

jswaykos said:


> Lemme guess... CigarMonster today? I also bought those


I bought 4 of those 5pks. If they were selling a box of 20 for $71.92 I'd jump in it, so why not?


----------



## UTKhodgy

Picked up a 5'er of those 601 Blues on the the Monster and also made a questionable move and got some Oliveros Classic Corona 5'er for $5 on the devil site.


----------



## Dubv23

5 601 blue maduros off the monster and 5 oliva master blend 3 plus a hygrometer


----------



## jswaykos

cedjunior said:


> I bought 4 of those 5pks. If they were selling a box of 20 for $71.92 I'd jump in it, so why not?


I like your style


----------



## k-morelli

headed to Holts today with a gift certificate from Christmas and picked a nice 10 pk sampler I put together, grabbed a bunch I haven't tried yet


----------



## Macke

Two five packs of J. Fuego Origin "Originals" from atlantic awhile back, and a Camacho Baccarat to revisit the first cigar I ever smoked.. Done until I can land a job though


----------



## flyinillini75

Great looking sticks everyone. I picked up the following


5-er San Cristobal Clasico
5-er My Father No 2
5-er Illusion 888
2 Casa Fuente


Not that impressive compared to some of the hauls I have seen in the past few weeks, but it is a start for a noob like me.


----------



## Dubv23

Dubv23 said:


> 5 601 blue maduros off the monster and 5 oliva master blend 3 plus a hygrometer


Turns out I didn't buy these... I never got charged :/


----------



## jswaykos

Dubv23 said:


> Turns out I didn't buy these... I never got charged :/


Strange... typically, they won't show up until they ship. Or, if you paid directly through ******, it can take a couple days to show up on your statement. However, my charge DID show up already, so I dunno. I'm sure if you called them they'd help you out. That is, if you still want them.


----------



## bwhite220

Nabbed a fiver of the Gurkha Beasts for $5/ea on Cbid last night. I normally do not like Gurkhas at all but the beast is pretty good and for $5 it's fantastic!


----------



## 5.0

I bought a fiver of DE Undercrowns from TMMedic20.....have not tried one yet


----------



## bwhite220

5point0 said:


> I bought a fiver of DE Undercrowns from TMMedic20.....have not tried one yet


I absolutely love those! I'm hoping to buy a box soon.


----------



## Dubv23

jswaykos said:


> Strange... typically, they won't show up until they ship. Or, if you paid directly through ******, it can take a couple days to show up on your statement. However, my charge DID show up already, so I dunno. I'm sure if you called them they'd help you out. That is, if you still want them.


Fantastic advice. I called them and they were able to put my order together with the same prices. They said that I probably had an issue with ****** because sometimes they cancel orders for some reason or another.


----------



## 5.0

bwhite220 said:


> I absolutely love those! I'm hoping to buy a box soon.


Smokin' an Undercrown in your Thundercats drawls.......remember....no pics!


----------



## jswaykos

Dubv23 said:


> Fantastic advice. I called them and they were able to put my order together with the same prices. They said that I probably had an issue with ****** because sometimes they cancel orders for some reason or another.


Oops, forgot you can't say PP. Weird, considering how many online retailers accept it. I've actually had an issue with PP not working once before myself, although it was with CI. The order, for whatever reason, was cancelled. The strangest thing was that I wasn't notified by PP or the seller, so I had no clue it'd happened.


----------



## Dubv23

yea it was weird and they said it was Rare so they were able to take care of the order still. Pretty awesome of them to do so two days later.

Im glad i didnt have to wait untill the mashup at the end of the week and pray that everything was still there.


----------



## jswaykos

5 pack of Kristoff Ligero Criollo torpedos:










And a box of Short Story maduro:


----------



## PaulE

5 pack of Liga Undercrown


----------



## tysalem

I need to pick up a Short Story. I've heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## jswaykos

tysalem said:


> I need to pick up a Short Story. I've heard nothing but good things about them.


Yes, you do. And grab yourself a maduro if you can find them while they're still around!


----------



## tysalem

jswaykos said:


> Yes, you do. And grab yourself a maduro if you can find them while they're still around!


I'll be on the lookout. I saw a box at the local B&M yesterday, but I believe they were naturals. I do love a good maduro. Is the burn time around 45 minutes or so?


----------



## jswaykos

tysalem said:


> I'll be on the lookout. I saw a box at the local B&M yesterday, but I believe they were naturals. I do love a good maduro. Is the burn time around 45 minutes or so?


Yeah, if that. They can certainly be stretched that long, anyway. I find that I usually smoke them in closer to 30 minutes, although I tend to smoke fast and I like a really loose draw, so I cut a decent amount off the cap.


----------



## tysalem

jswaykos said:


> Yeah, if that. They can certainly be stretched that long, anyway. I find that I usually smoke them in closer to 30 minutes, although I tend to smoke fast and I like a really loose draw, so I cut a decent amount off the cap.


Great. Thanks for the input. I'll definitely snatch up a few if I find them.


----------



## bwhite220

5point0 said:


> Smokin' an Undercrown in your Thundercats drawls.......remember....no pics!


The more you say "no pics" adds to my encouragement TO post pics.


----------



## stock93pgt

got a early bday present from my wife today, the hat was free lol she said let them at least sit in the humi till your bday and smoke one on that day.


----------



## Batista30

jswaykos said:


> And a box of Short Story maduro:


Joe, those are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Juicestain

Fiver from one of my favorite B&Ms as I passed through Seattle today.


----------



## Batista30

Justin, the forbidden X have such beautiful bands this year though you can only smoke maybe 2 inches before you have to remove the band. LOL. Nice pickup on the 2010 Viaje Reserves!


----------



## Halofan

jswaykos said:


> 5 pack of Kristoff Ligero Criollo torpedos:
> 
> And a box of Short Story maduro:


You have been a roll! Great pickups!


----------



## Juicestain

Batista30 said:


> Justin, the forbidden X have such beautiful bands this year though you can only smoke maybe 2 inches before you have to remove the band. LOL. Nice pickup on the 2010 Viaje Reserves!


Those bands are indeed hypnotizing! I was hoping to find one of the lanceros but of course all gone. I was stoked to find the VORs in stock, glad one of my "local" B&Ms is finally carrying Viaje!


----------



## Batista30

Juicestain said:


> Those bands are indeed hypnotizing! I was hoping to find one of the lanceros but of course all gone. I was stoked to find the VORs in stock, glad one of my "local" B&Ms is finally carrying Viaje!


If you're referring to the God's Whisper, it turns out the cigar isn't a lancero....

God's Whisper (largest size in the picture)


----------



## grapplefu

Got me a box of Fine & Rare


----------



## jurgenph

this weeks cbid order confirmation...

God of Fire 2007 Don Carlos Robusto - Box of 3
(two) God of Fire 2007 Carlito Double Corona (Single)
God of Fire 2007 Carlito Double Robusto (3)
Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto - 5-Pack
Tatuaja Havana VI Hermosos - 5-Pack
CAO Black Ltd. Edition Mosaic - 5-Pack
(two) Partagas Cifuentes Seasonal BlendSummer 2005 - Agosto (Single)
(two) Romeo Real Maduro Lancero (Single)
(two) La Reloba Sumatra by Don Pepin Garcia Corona (Single)
(two) Camacho Liberty 2011 11/18 (Single)
Camacho Corojo Limited 08/22 - 5-Pack
Fonseca Vintage Selection Robusto - 5-Pack
Morro Castle Robusto - 5-Pack
Alec Bradley Black Market Robusto - 5-Pack


J.


----------



## jswaykos

Five pack of 601 Blues off CigarMonster last week...


----------



## Max_Power

one box of Don Carlos Lanceros. I can't wait to burn one of these guys.


----------



## Chico57

Late Xmas present to myself.:smile:


----------



## Max_Power

Are those 3 large LGs the new small batch release? They look awesome.



Chico57 said:


> Late Xmas present to myself.:smile:


----------



## jswaykos

Halofan said:


> You have been a roll! Great pickups!


Thanks! Got some good stuff coming in next week, too!


----------



## yellowv

There was a Drew Estate even at my local B&M tonight. Got a couple of things. :eyebrows:


----------



## jswaykos

yellowv said:


> There was a Drew Estate even at my local B&M tonight. Got a couple of things. :eyebrows:


Probably goes without saying, but very nice!!


----------



## grapplefu

Picked up another two boxes of Casa Magna Domus Magnus


----------



## ten08

grapplefu said:


> Got me a box of Fine & Rare


Very nice presentation by AB. I split a box with a few friends on the 11/11/11 release. Oddly, ours came without cello's.


----------



## UTKhodgy

jswaykos said:


> Five pack of 601 Blues off CigarMonster last week...


Mine are in the freezer right now! Good pick up.


----------



## ten08

AB Tempus Maduro Quadrum (10)
AB MAXX Nano
AF Chateau Fuente Sungrown
AF Don Carlos No. 3
Oliva Serie V Lancero










100th post!


----------



## UTKhodgy

Just bought a 5'er of Humo Jaguar Grande for $21.98 on the Monster -- which comes out to like 60% off the per stick price at my local B&M.


----------



## grapplefu

ten08 said:


> Very nice presentation by AB. I split a box with a few friends on the 11/11/11 release. Oddly, ours came without cello's.


The first few I got weren't cello'd either. I believe the second shipment was cello's due to the damage problem on the 1st shipment.


----------



## loulax07

UTKhodgy said:


> Just bought a 5'er of Humo Jaguar Grande for $21.98 on the Monster -- which comes out to like 60% off the per stick price at my local B&M.


Just bought those and the Cain 5'er


----------



## cedjunior

Box of Oliva Serie V Maduro 2010, some EPC Core Line Maduros and some 601 Blues.


----------



## PaulE

a couple of Ashton VSG Tres Mystique at a local B&M


----------



## Jman785

A can of red bull from the 7-eleven down the street....

I kid, I kid.... My latest would have to be the My Father's which will arrive monday. I have a few left resting in the humi that I want to slowly rotate.


----------



## thebayratt

HL Maduro 
MK Ultra
MJ12 Maduro
AF1
AF2
Camacho SLR MAduro


----------



## nikonnut

Just grabbed a few;
Liga Privada No.9
Liga Privada feral flying pig
My Father Le Bijou 1922
Padron serie 1926 Maduro

Can't wait to smoke em'


----------



## PaulE

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles
Padron 6000


----------



## tysalem

Just picked up 2 AF Short Story Maduros, and 3 Pardron 2000 Maduros. If the SS Maduros are as good as some people say, I will pick up quite a few more. They seem to be pretty rare. I've only found a few websites that carry them and with a hefty $10 price tag for a single. My local B&M happens to have quite a few of them for $5.90.


----------



## jswaykos

tysalem said:


> Just picked up 2 AF Short Story Maduros, and 3 Pardron 2000 Maduros. If the SS Maduros are as good as some people say, I will pick up quite a few more. They seem to be pretty rare. I've only found a few websites that carry them and with a hefty $10 price tag for a single. My local B&M happens to have quite a few of them for $5.90.


I actually found a B&M near me that had them in. Can't remember the price - $9 each, or so, which is decent for CA - but I've smoked a couple now and have really liked them. I don't think I'd pay more than MSRP for them, they're not mind blowingly good, but good nonetheless.


----------



## tysalem

jswaykos said:


> I actually found a B&M near me that had them in. Can't remember the price - $9 each, or so, which is decent for CA - but I've smoked a couple now and have really liked them. I don't think I'd pay more than MSRP for them, they're not mind blowingly good, but good nonetheless.


I'm surprised there is that much of a price difference. I believe I read that the Maduros were released in limited quantity? I think I'll smoke on shortly and see how I like it. I do like the $5.90 price tag that my local B&M has them at.


----------



## jswaykos

tysalem said:


> I'm surprised there is that much of a price difference. I believe I read that the Maduros were released in limited quantity? I think I'll smoke on shortly and see how I like it. I do like the $5.90 price tag that my local B&M has them at.


Limited doesn't ALWAYS mean more expensive! It just means limited. Even the Anejos can be had for $10 or so, which isn't THAT much considering how hard they can be to find.


----------



## tysalem

jswaykos said:


> Limited doesn't ALWAYS mean more expensive! It just means limited. Even the Anejos can be had for $10 or so, which isn't THAT much considering how hard they can be to find.


Very true. I got that Vinotemp this morning. 20 bucks and it was mine. Stopped by Petsmart and picked up the KL, wet it down and now the wineador is staying right around 62-63%. It does drop down to 55 or so each time I open the door, but it slowly climbs back up. So far, I'm very happy with my purchase. :thumb:


----------



## jswaykos

tysalem said:


> Very true. I got that Vinotemp this morning. 20 bucks and it was mine. Stopped by Petsmart and picked up the KL, wet it down and now the wineador is staying right around 62-63%. It does drop down to 55 or so each time I open the door, but it slowly climbs back up. So far, I'm very happy with my purchase. :thumb:


Yeah, non-wood humidors can fluctuate wildly and rapidly when you open/close them. The humidty will remain much more stable when you load it up with spanish cedar, boxes, and cigars!! These all act as a buffer against fluctuations since they all absorb so much of the humidity. Great purchase, though!!! $35 or so between the vinotemp and the litter and you've a set up for a 200+ ct humidor that you couldn't even get CLOSE to obtaining with a traditional wooden humi.


----------



## rpb16

5 kristoff ligero criollo and 5 Carlos torano 1959 silver as a wingmam, 24 off monster. Never had either one but i like ligeros and heard good things bout the CT silver, so we'll see!


----------



## tysalem

jswaykos said:


> Yeah, non-wood humidors can fluctuate wildly and rapidly when you open/close them. The humidty will remain much more stable when you load it up with spanish cedar, boxes, and cigars!! These all act as a buffer against fluctuations since they all absorb so much of the humidity. Great purchase, though!!! $35 or so between the vinotemp and the litter and you've a set up for a 200+ ct humidor that you couldn't even get CLOSE to obtaining with a traditional wooden humi.


Yeah, I picked up a few empty boxes from the shop when I bought the cigars. They are in the wineador now, so it will probably be a few days before they absorb enough moisture to keep it more stable. The boxes are pretty much temporary cedar trays for now until I can find some real trays. I am extremely happy with this setup.


----------



## jswaykos

tysalem said:


> Yeah, I picked up a few empty boxes from the shop when I bought the cigars. They are in the wineador now, so it will probably be a few days before they absorb enough moisture to keep it more stable. The boxes are pretty much temporary cedar trays for now until I can find some real trays. I am extremely happy with this setup.


Contact Forrest. He made the drawers for my set up and they turned out great! Wineadors is his user name.


----------



## tysalem

jswaykos said:


> Contact Forrest. He made the drawers for my set up and they turned out great! Wineadors is his user name.


I'll look into that. I'll probably stay with a few boxes for now and upgrade as I go later on. Is this his website? I was looking at it earlier. Custom Wineador™ Creations - Home


----------



## jswaykos

tysalem said:


> I'll look into that. I'll probably stay with a few boxes for now and upgrade as I go later on. Is this his website? I was looking at it earlier. Custom Wineador™ Creations - Home


Yep, that's him.


----------



## SIKARSTACKED

I wish those were my recent purchases^.

However, 

1x CAO Brazilia
1x CAO La Traviata Divino Natural
1x Diesel Unholy Cocktail


----------



## fcocca

Box of sungrown Fuente 8-5-8 and Hemingway Classic.


----------



## BDog

Another Box of the Feral Pigs -
Thanks Ben (Bravo_Killo)

5'er of My Father Petite Robusto's
5'er of Tat Havana 08's
Thanks Bill (3smokesaround)


----------



## ramanujan

La Libertad Demi-Corona (i think they are only available in europe :cheeky: )


----------



## jswaykos

(5) Illusione Epernay 09s and (5) LAdC Mi Amors from last Thursday's Jam. I actually got five more of the Mi Amors the second time they came up, but it was after that day's shipping deadline so they'll be here a bit later in the week.


----------



## yellowv

Today haul was 
4 MUWAT Baitfish
2 Anejo 49's 
1 Padron 80


----------



## nikonnut

I've fallen in love with the Liga Privada No.9 robusto so I snagged a half a dozen.


----------



## BDog

jswaykos said:


> (5) Illusione Epernay 09s and (5) LAdC Mi Amors from last Thursday's Jam. I actually got five more of the Mi Amors the second time they came up, but it was after that day's shipping deadline so they'll be here a bit later in the week.


MMmmmmm Epernay goodness! :tu


----------



## tysalem

Picked up the last six AF Short Story Maduros that my local shop had. Looks like I'll have to make these last for a while.


----------



## jswaykos

tysalem said:


> View attachment 64452
> 
> Picked up the last six AF Short Story Maduros that my local shop had. Looks like I'll have to make these last for a while.


Nice!! Smoke 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## tysalem

jswaykos said:


> Nice!! Smoke 'em if you got 'em!


:thumb: I figured that I should hurry back and pick up as many as I could before they were all gone. My shop only got two boxes and this was the last one.


----------



## jswaykos

I was just at a shop this weekend that had close to a full box of them. I was surprised and would've gotten more, but I've purchased a box already, in addition to 10 more individually a couple months ago. Shop had a good amount of harder to find sticks - including A LOT of Opus X - and I'm thinking that it's because it's in more of a tourist area than anything else, so there wouldn't be a whole lot of "regulars". Personally, I wouldn't deal with parking/traffic to get to this place regularly.


----------



## tysalem

jswaykos said:


> I was just at a shop this weekend that had close to a full box of them. I was surprised and would've gotten more, but I've purchased a box already, in addition to 10 more individually a couple months ago. Shop had a good amount of harder to find sticks - including A LOT of Opus X - and I'm thinking that it's because it's in more of a tourist area than anything else, so there wouldn't be a whole lot of "regulars". Personally, I wouldn't deal with parking/traffic to get to this place regularly.


Yeah that makes sense. I still haven't seen any Opus X at my shop. I'm guessing people snag those up fairly quick after they're put on the shelf. He told me that they're getting a shipment from Padron in the next few days, so I'll be picking up a few 1964's. I can't wait to try one.


----------



## iMarc

My latest purchase out of the freezer, dated and ready for the humidor.

Perdomo Lot 23, Cusano 18, Garcia and Garcia My Father, Man-O-War Ruination.

Hate having to wait for those My Fathers.

Love the detail that Perdomo puts with their boxes on the history of the cigars that you're going to enjoy:










Am I reading this right? These were rolled in 2004?


----------



## Fish and teach

I just got my box of Tabak Especiales in. They are the maduro ***** 4 3/4 x43. These are a great every once in a while smoke that I love to enjoy with a little Red Stag while listening to the coyotes howl on the back porch. Almost have my humidor full. Looking to get a few more sticks that aren't so sweet to have in between, maybe some Patel Bros or Perdomo lot 23.


----------



## Batista30

Max_Power said:


> one box of Don Carlos Lanceros. I can't wait to burn one of these guys.


Eh. I've seen better. You see that one that's trying to escape the box? It's mine.


----------



## Goatmilk

20 Nica Libre potencia's and another PDR 5er


----------



## talidin

Curlyheads!!!


----------



## yellowv

nikonnut said:


> I've fallen in love with the Liga Privada No.9 robusto so I snagged a half a dozen.


Who hasn't fallen in live with the Liga 9? Awesome smoke.


----------



## PaulE

5-pack of Liga Undercrown Robusto


----------



## cw_mi

It was a banner day at the Chucksters household ! A couple of boxes of happiness showed up :


----------



## REDROMMY

Illusione MK Teaching Machine x5


----------



## Paulharmo

The newbies are the box of Oliva Serie G, Oliva Connecticut Reserve, and the two Diesel Reserve d.5s. I also got a tin of Cuban Honeys Vanilla minis, just for fun


----------



## ten08

LGC Rabito De Cochino (coffin of 3) - couldn't resist testing out the cheapest cigar on CA's top 25
JdN Cabinetta No. 11 (5) - curious about JdN, but intimidated by the Antano 1970
Villiger Export Natural & Maduro (a 5pk of each) - cheap, quick, decent smokes


----------



## jswaykos

(5) EP Carillo core line maduro #4s, (5) Cain Daytona #4s. As you can see, I love me some coronas!


----------



## Othello

Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro Magistri, box of twenty. Chuck, those Ferals look good enough to eat! I've been looking around for some, but have had no luck.... any one have a lead?


----------



## Chico57

This package came in yesterday. Anejo 46's and Gran Toro's.


----------



## flyinillini75

Gret looking pickups Dennis.......... I have been searching for the Flying Pigs everywhere. Guess I have come to late to the party, and livingin the middle of Central Illinois with no tobacconists makes it tough to snag some.


----------



## Matt4370

I asked my B&M today if he had Feral Flying Pigs, he said he did but when he showed them to me they were just flying pigs. What's the difference? I know its a noob question but still. At $18 a pop I was too timid to take the chance on it. May pick one up "just to have"

My purchase, Oliva series G robusto and a Drew Estate that I don't recall the name of ATM.


----------



## BDog

cw_mi said:


> It was a banner day at the Chucksters household ! A couple of boxes of happiness showed up :


Congrats Chuck! Very nice pickups! You finally got some quantity of the FFP's! I love the smoke and the box is not too shabby either.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Box of Federal Pigs


----------



## jswaykos

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Box of Federal Pigs


From somewhere local?


----------



## nikonnut

Not a purchase per se but my best friends suprised me with an Arturo Fuente Anejo No.60 as a late Christmas gift.


----------



## grapplefu

Finally got some Feral Pigs


----------



## cw_mi

BDog said:


> Congrats Chuck! Very nice pickups! You finally got some quantity of the FFP's! I love the smoke and the box is not too shabby either.


Thanks Bruce, it just took a some patience and a little work and it happened. I haven't tried one yet though.


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## jswaykos

Box of Cain Daytona #4s. Yum!










Also got a 5'er of Fuente Chateau naturals in today but forgot to take a picture before putting them in the freezer.


----------



## Max_Power

A few assorted singles tonight










Le Bijou box press torp, LFD Cameroon chisel, EPC New Wave & Elencos, and I got hooked up with a pre-release Elencos Oscuro which I'm very excited for.


----------



## Sonikku

Max_Power said:


> A few assorted singles tonight
> 
> Le Bijou box press torp, LFD Cameroon chisel, EPC New Wave & Elencos, and I got hooked up with a pre-release Elencos Oscuro which I'm very excited for.


What a great selection. My Father's are in my Top 3 favorites, and that le Bijou is excellent. I have not had a box-pressed version of it yet. E.P. Carillo's are also just great cigars, love 'em. I'm going to have to follow your excellent tastes there and find the New Wave & Elencos.


----------



## Sonikku

A purchase of Budget Daily smokes from Famous Smokes based on recommendations from the fine forum-folks in a thread I started here. We have the Flor de Oliva, La Floridita Belicoso & Famous Honduran 3000 Churchill.

I started this set off with the Flor de Oliva, and wow, is this a great cigar esp. at this price. Can't wait to get to the others!

As for the Madelaine Fuego lighter, it was a $5 offer from FS. That price is fitting, it's mostly made of plastic and is very light, and the top lid doesn't flick open when you go to light up. We'll see how this holds up after a week.


----------



## BDog

Ive smoke about 4 or 5 of the Qesada Espana and they were pretty tasty. These were pretty limited as well. Try the Quesada Octoberfest as well!


----------



## Slowreaction

Made a stop at my two favorite B&M's in seattle while making some delivery's.


----------



## Juicestain

Slowreaction said:


> Made a stop at my two favorite B&M's in seattle while making some delivery's.


Nice pickups! Where you find the Feral Pig at? Got a few from Rain City a week or so ago but they sold them all out. Didn't see any @JnJ or FK Kirsten either.


----------



## Slowreaction

Juicestain said:


> Nice pickups! Where you find the Feral Pig at? Got a few from Rain City a week or so ago but they sold them all out. Didn't see any @JnJ or FK Kirsten either.


Go back to rain city, that was the first stick out of their last box.


----------



## Flapjack23

An Ashton VSG, a couple Olivios, a CAO and a few others from a local B/M. I'll post pics tomorrow (if I can).


----------



## yellowv

2 God of Fire Carlito Churchills 
3 God of Fire Maduro Robustos 
2 Cu-Avana Punisher Shorties 
3 Camacho Pre Embargo 
3 Camacho Liberty 2011


----------



## Max_Power

EPC Short Run 2010 #4


----------



## RedDragon888

Max_Power said:


> EPC Short Run 2010 #4


That's a right nice pick up you have there Chris! I have to admit the EP Carrillo brand of cigars are a huge favorite of mine.


----------



## Mr_mich

couple of opus X's


----------



## nikonnut

Padron serie 1926 80 year maduro
Padron Family Reserve #45 Natural
Liga Undercrown 
MUWAT
(5) Illusione Epernay LePetites


----------



## Flapjack23

CAO Gold
AVO Heratige
Olivia V
RP 1999
Room 101 
Ashton VSG sorcerer
Olivia comm reserve


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## vink

CAO gold mini's...too cold down here...


----------



## jswaykos

Flapjack23 said:


> View attachment 36980
> 
> 
> CAO Gold
> AVO Heratige
> Olivia V
> RP 1999
> Room 101
> Ashton VSG sorcerer
> Olivia comm reserve


That tray scares me. What's that all over the stick on the left? Lots of discolorations everywhere on the wood, too. I really hate to drop the "M" word, but...


----------



## jswaykos

(10) EP Carillo New Wave Brillantes:


----------



## lostdog13

Gurkha Master's Select (actually been in a tupperdor for a few days now)


----------



## Tru

$173. Total. First box purchase too


----------



## PaulE

2 - Liga Privada No. 9 Robusto
2 - Liga Privada T52 Robusto
5 - Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto


----------



## lebz

jswaykos said:


> That tray scares me. What's that all over the stick on the left? Lots of discolorations everywhere on the wood, too. I really hate to drop the "M" word, but...


I agree... I am scared for you bro


----------



## nikonnut

My haul for the week. A few shipments came in and I got to hit the B&M  They hooked me up with an interesting grab bag.


----------



## jswaykos

Box of 601 La Bombas (Napalm):










And (5) Padron Ambassador maduros:


----------



## maxlexi

Padron 1926 No. 2 maduro and 1964 padron maduro torpedo. Two great smokes.


----------



## lukesparksoff

The B&M hit me hard for these piggies


----------



## Paulharmo

Just two from the B&M today, an Oliva O and a funky Drew Estates stick. I'm still utterly clueless, I look like an idiot pacing up and down that walk-in :hmm:


----------



## Juicestain

[No message]


----------



## Slowreaction

Added another Feral Pig to my stash and also two Wolfman's.


----------



## max gas

Can't wait to fire one up! Split this box with my brother in law


----------



## Batista30

It seems the pigs are coming out in force tonight!


----------



## Reino

Here piggy piggy piggy. Nice scores and pics!


----------



## Batista30

Reino said:


> Here piggy piggy piggy. Nice scores and pics!


Hey John! Where you been? Chad (Animal) yesterday and you today! Hope all is going well brother!


----------



## Null




----------



## Max_Power

5er of some Hemingway signature rosados


----------



## champions77

Picked up the Lost City 5 cigar gift set that came with 4 sharks!!

Can't wait till they get here.


----------



## Old Salty

Picked up an LFD Ligero, which was smoked that day....excellent smoke. Also picked up some Short Storys, and a 5 pack of the H Upmann Reserves.


----------



## c2000

Got a ten count of montecristo Media noche torps, had one when they arrived and it was very good..

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## nikonnut

Just ordered a pair of Dirty Rats from Brother Szyzk's place of employment


----------



## john_007

Seams like everyone is getting pigs,:frusty: wish i could find some.


----------



## Goatmilk

john_007 said:


> Seams like everyone is getting pigs,:frusty: wish i could find some.


Same here


----------



## PadillaGuy

While they aren't technically a purchase, I just received the full line of the SWAG Puro Dominicano and the new Aging Room M356 line. I'll be doing a vertical tasting of both lines on my blog CigerCaptain.com over the next few weeks.

I smoked the SWAG quickie (5 1/2 x 42) last night and I can tell you that these are not your Daddies Dominicans! Full bodied, rich flavors, thick and rich smoke. Personally, I think CA may have under rated this vitola when they gave it a 90 back in April.

I have photos here: A good, good Friday&#8230; | Cigar Captain

Good smokin' everyone!

PG


----------



## jswaykos

Goatmilk said:


> Same here


Sign up for newsletters - I received emails from a few places saying they had them in! You'll never find them on the mega retailer sites, that's for sure. Not saying that's the only place you're looking, but it holds true for a lot of people.


----------



## Batista30

Damn! You guys are picking up some nice cigars from the AF Hemingway Signature Rosado to Flying Feral Pigs and SWAG! Awesome stuff.


----------



## Troutbum

Just got in 10 Padron 2000..


----------



## Reino

Batista30 said:


> Hey John! Where you been? Chad (Animal) yesterday and you today! Hope all is going well brother!


I am well Veeral. Thanks for asking. Hope all is well on your end.
Wow, Chad. I need to PM him. Been a while since I talked to him.
Cant spend as much time as I used to on here. Work is out of control busy which has been for a while now.
Nothing spectacular here except the 2 Perdomo Estates with 10 years on them.


----------



## cw_mi

No pics, but I picked up a couple of fivers today

Illusione MK Ultra
DE Natural Dark Angel


----------



## Batista30

Reino said:


> I am well Veeral. Thanks for asking. Hope all is well on your end.
> Wow, Chad. I need to PM him. Been a while since I talked to him.
> Cant spend as much time as I used to on here. Work is out of control busy which has been for a while now.
> Nothing spectacular here except the 2 Perdomo Estates with 10 years on them.


That's the best reason you can have for not being on puff much.  I know the Silvios taste delicious (courtesy of Davo) with years of age on them, I'm sure those Estates do as well!


----------



## vink

2x CAO gold maduro robusto
2x CAO gold robusto
2x Aruto Fuente chateau fuente
2x Oliva Serie G Maduro Special G


----------



## Darth Vader

25x AF "don carlos" robustos.

Best NC you can easily get in England IMVHO.


----------



## Scott W.

6 Oliva MB3 Churchills
5 Anejo 50's


----------



## PaulE

Flying Pigs just landed today. :whoo:


----------



## nikonnut

Stopped by the B&M after work and had a moment of weakness 
2 Short Story Maduros
AF Anejo #60
La Flor Dominicana Mysterio Oscuro
MUWAT Toro
RP Edge maduro (for my little bros B-day bomb)


----------



## cedjunior

From last weeks Monster/Joe


----------



## champions77

Lost Cities came today. Also hit up a few B&M's and grabbed some more Opus and Anejo's. also a couple empty boxes (pic 2)








[/URL] IMG_1261 by nmcturner, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## jswaykos

cedjunior said:


> From last weeks Monster/Joe


Looks like we have similar tastes...


----------



## Old Salty

A bundle of Perdomo Lot23 Maduros, some Alec Bradley Prensado Robustos, and some Montecristo Media Noche's. I read some crappy reviews on the Montes....so I may have failed there.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Just picked up these beauties at my local B&M...


----------



## yellowv

MMM Dirty Rats. 
Here's my latest haul








4 - Anejo Sharks
2- Padron 1926 Anni
2- Padron SI-15
3- Camacho Liberty 2011
Oliva Serie V Sampler


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

5 pack of Pirate's Gold #4, 5 pack of Gran Habano Azteca Robustos, 5 pack Man O War torpedoes all from the devil site.


----------



## cebump

I just got a few things in to try that are new to me. Partagas Black Piramide, La Gloria Cubana Artesanos, and a f few El Ray Del Mundo Olvidados. I had one of the La Glorias and it is was a pretty good smoke. Will try the others over the next few days.

Brian


----------



## jswaykos

(5) My Father Le Bijou 1922 box press torpedos, (2) Liga No.9 robustos and (2) Feral Flying Pigs:


----------



## thebayratt

5pk of Para Japons


----------



## jswaykos

thebayratt said:


> 5pk of Para Japons


Every time I see you post I think of the Cigar Shop in Biloxi. I was actually just talking with the wife the other day again about it, wishing I had something around here with that sort of 24 hour lounge.


----------



## Goatmilk

Just put my first Undercrowns down for a nap


----------



## thebayratt

jswaykos said:


> Every time I see you post I think of the Cigar Shop in Biloxi. I was actually just talking with the wife the other day again about it, wishing I had something around here with that sort of 24 hour lounge.


Move on down here! The weather and taxes are great!


----------



## jswaykos

thebayratt said:


> Move on down here! The weather and taxes are great!


My folks are there. The wife and I tried, actually, but three days after arriving Katrina rolled through. Poor timing, eh? Hated to leave, but figured it'd be best for our future since we were just starting out (had only been married a few months, and out of college for just as long) and had no ties to the area. Just figured there wouldn't be opportunity to get a start, so we left and made our way to San Diego. Not a bad consolation residence  But every time I visit the gulf coast I can picture myself living there.


----------



## Max_Power

Had a nice little My Father package show up today


----------



## nikonnut

Hit the B&M and grabbed a pair of sticks for my little brothers B-Day and the post man surprised me with a sweet Anejo sampler from Tampa Sweethearts


----------



## Old Salty

Picked up a Liga #9 and a A. Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 from my local B&M today.

EDIT: Forgot about the LFD Double Ligero I got too. Woops.


----------



## Batista30

Max_Power said:


> Had a nice little My Father package show up today


So beautiful and for a good cause.....


----------



## Max_Power

Batista30 said:


> So beautiful and for a good cause.....


I didnt even know, wow. What cause is it?


----------



## nikonnut

Max,
Just a guess but from the pink I'm gonna say breast cancer awareness?


----------



## Batista30

nikonnut said:


> Max,
> Just a guess but from the pink I'm gonna say breast cancer awareness?


Lol! I'd like be admirable and say that was the case, but it's for our "cause". We love cigars.


----------



## lukesparksoff

jswaykos said:


> (5) My Father Le Bijou 1922 box press torpedos, (2) Liga No.9 robustos and (2) Feral Flying Pigs:


Very Nice


----------



## Oakley102

Opus X "A" 2011, Opus X Forbidden XXX limited edition


----------



## nikonnut

Batista30 said:


> Lol! I'd like be admirable and say that was the case, but it's for our "cause". We love cigars.


Veeral,
I did indeed get it wrong but I would so herf to save the Tata's!  Maybe a limited edition TaTatuaje? Lol.


----------



## Max_Power

nikonnut said:


> Veeral,
> I did indeed get it wrong but I would so herf to save the Tata's!  Maybe a limited edition TaTatuaje? Lol.


Lmao! That would be awesome indeed.


----------



## Batista30

jswaykos said:


> (5) My Father Le Bijou 1922 box press torpedos, (2) Liga No.9 robustos and (2) Feral Flying Pigs:
> 
> [/IMG]


Solid pickup!

I am a big fan of the 9 and enjoy the FFP, but Box Pressed Torp is a VERY good smoke.


----------



## raycarlo

Mr.Fuentes and I split on a box of Stradivarius Lonsdale box 10 of 5000


----------



## Juicestain

[No message]


----------



## grapplefu

Picked up another box of Viaje Oro Koa


----------



## RedDragon888

Stumbled upon 2 Liga Privada 9 Belicosos at a lounge I visited for the first time today. Didn't find the Feral Flying Pigs, but I'm I'm happy never the less!


----------



## Tman

Wow. What a beauty!


----------



## ginomontreal

Got some nice olivia v double robusto


----------



## kuntry08

My cbid haul just came in.....tell me how i did

Fuente Anejo Reserva #49
God of Fire Carlito 2007 Dbl Corona
God of Fire Don Carlos 2007
Avo #9 Maduro
Diamond Crown #7
La Aurora 107 Petite Robusto (i think)

I paid $63


----------



## Null

Justin, those L40s look incredible! I am jealous. :shock:


----------



## wildturkey

Wow, great haul.


----------



## Oakley102

opus x perfection A
anejo #55
Anejo #77 Shark
Don Carlos 75th Birthday
Padron 1926 Maduro
Fuente Fuente Opus X
Opus X Shark
Opus X Forbidden X Maduro Double Corona
Opus X Forbidden X Maduro Robusto
Partagas Decada 1998 Churchill


----------



## BMack

^Geez, one hell of a pickup! 

Never heard of the Don Carlos 75th Birthday, anyone have any info on it?


----------



## PaulE

Oakley102 said:


> View attachment 37117
> 
> opus x perfection A
> anejo #55
> Anejo #77 Shark
> Don Carlos 75th Birthday
> Padron 1926 Maduro
> Fuente Fuente Opus X
> Opus X Shark
> Opus X Forbidden X Maduro Double Corona
> Opus X Forbidden X Maduro Robusto
> Partagas Decada 1998 Churchill


:thumb:

Did you get all of them in one place?


----------



## eljimmy

Very nice!! Been looking for some of those Forbidden 13s.



Oakley102 said:


> View attachment 37117
> 
> opus x perfection A
> anejo #55
> Anejo #77 Shark
> Don Carlos 75th Birthday
> Padron 1926 Maduro
> Fuente Fuente Opus X
> Opus X Shark
> Opus X Forbidden X Maduro Double Corona
> Opus X Forbidden X Maduro Robusto
> Partagas Decada 1998 Churchill


----------



## Batista30

Oakley102 said:


> opus x perfection A
> anejo #55
> Anejo #77 Shark
> Don Carlos 75th Birthday
> Padron 1926 Maduro
> Fuente Fuente Opus X
> Opus X Shark
> Opus X Forbidden X Maduro Double Corona
> Opus X Forbidden X Maduro Robusto
> Partagas Decada 1998 Churchill


I don't believe the Forbidden X is a maduro wrapper. The double corona is called the "Torch Bearer 2012" 7 5/8 x 49 and the Robusto is "Heart of the Bull 1957" 5 1/4 x 50. You can see pictures of them here



BMack said:


> ^Geez, one hell of a pickup!
> 
> Never heard of the Don Carlos 75th Birthday, anyone have any info on it?


It's the Don Carlos Senior Blend which is a unique Don Carlos Blend made specifically for Senior. The 76th is the same blend as well. You find information about it here and the review here.


----------



## yellowv

Stopped by the old B&M today. Also have a few Punishers and Daytona arriving from the debbil later on.


----------



## yellowv

whoops double tap


----------



## yellowv

Now the brown truck showed up. I forgot I even ordered the LFD's. LOL. I think I have a problem.


----------



## nikonnut

Just ordered a 5er of LP No.9's, a fist full of Anejos, and picked up a pair of LFD Mysterios from the local B&M.


----------



## UTKhodgy

Whats a fist full of Anejos? And those Opus robustos look good.


----------



## Max_Power

UTKhodgy said:


> Whats a fist full of Anejos? And those Opus robustos look good.


Its the purchase before "for a few anejos more" LOL!


----------



## nikonnut

Max_Power said:


> Its the purchase before "for a few anejos more" LOL!


Chris, that's great! Just made the " for a few Anejos more..." purchase.  and Andrew I just figured "a fist full of Anejos" sounded better than "another" sampler pack from Tampa sweethearts.


----------



## yellowv

Not really a purchase, but my Valentine gift was in the mailbox today.


----------



## rocketmann82

Box of Romeo Y Julieta Viejo.


----------



## caputofj

5 namakubi 
2 tat wolfman


----------



## yellowv

TAT Wolfman!!! Where did you find them?


----------



## Slowreaction

From yesterday. The i kept going into the my b&m since they have a limit on limited releases cigars, I told them I would keep coming in until I made it into the dress box and they ended up just giving it to me. Made my weekend. Also excited to try the no.9.


----------



## Max_Power

Slowreaction said:


> From yesterday. The i kept going into the my b&m since they have a limit on limited releases cigars, I told them I would keep coming in until I made it into the dress box and they ended up just giving it to me. Made my weekend. Also excited to try the no.9.


Persistence definitely pays off! Nice pickup.


----------



## ltcal94

I was debating on whether or not to buy a box of the Padron Family Reserve 85 as I am running out of room in my various humidors. At any rate , a local B&M had a box so I picked up 3 singles. I guess I will smoke one this week and let the other two sit for a few weeks, by then I should have enough room for a full box of 10.


----------



## Evonnida

I just tried an 85th last night and picked up a couple singles. First cigars I've bought in months. It was good, but not amazing, like the other family reserves... Time will tell....


----------



## Goatmilk

Won a 5 pack sampler of PDR and two 5 vegas limitada 2011's on cbid and ordered the MOW PA off CI's daily deal yesterday


----------



## Evonnida

I really like the MoW PA. I have a box from several months ago I can't wait to dig into.


----------



## yellowv

Evonnida said:


> I just tried an 85th last night and picked up a couple singles. First cigars I've bought in months. It was good, but not amazing, like the other family reserves... Time will tell....


I concur. I love the 45th's. They are absolutely amazing. The 85 didn't even compare. I have one or two more that I will let sit for a while and try again.


----------



## J.Rawls

yellowv said:


> Not really a purchase, but my Valentine gift was in the mailbox today.


Awesome pick up. Never had any of the 44, 45, 46 or 85ths. I really live the 64 Exclusivos. With the exclusives being so good I always have a hard time shelling out the coin for the premium Padrons.


----------



## BMack

Wow! That's one heck of a Valentine's day gift!  ...Better than my women problems for my valentine's day, at least it will save me money and time for cigars!


----------



## yellowv

The 45th's are just amazing smokes. My favorite for sure. So flavorful and complex. At $26 a pop they surely aren't an every day thing, but one every couple of months is nice. With this gift I think I have about 6 of them on hand now. That should last me a year. Not that I won't buy more in the meantime


----------



## MarkC

yellowv said:


> Not really a purchase, but my Valentine gift was in the mailbox today.


Whoever sent 'em, keep 'em!!!


----------



## Aschecte

Picked up 3 boxes of sticks Padron 2000, padron 3000, and a box of La Aroma de Cuba mi Amor magnifico.


----------



## yellowv

MarkC said:


> Whoever sent 'em, keep 'em!!!


It was my wife. LOL


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Just picked up a 10 pack of Diesel Unholy Cocktails from the devil site.


----------



## Evonnida

AgentJuggernaut said:


> Just picked up a 10 pack of Diesel Unholy Cocktails from the devil site.


Very nice! I love those little things!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Oliva V Maddies

View attachment 65147
View attachment 65148


----------



## Juicestain

lukesparksoff said:


> Oliva V Maddies


Very nice:thumb: Love me some V maduro and I hear this years is the best in awhile.


----------



## DarrelMorris

A five pack of RP The Edge Maduro and five RP Decade.


----------



## FatSmoker

A 5-pack of Padron 5000 and some Oliva Serie G Special G


----------



## thebayratt

5pk of Ortega Robusto


And three packs of tobacco seeds for a lengthy project


----------



## RedDragon888

thebayratt said:


> 5pk of Ortega Robusto
> 
> And three packs of tobacco seeds for a lengthy project


Never had those Ortegas Shawn they look tasty, and good luck with that project!


----------



## thebayratt

RedDragon888 said:


> Never had those Ortegas Shawn they look tasty, and good luck with that project!


I was told they start like a Murcealago and end like a Padron 64 Maduro... Ill find out here soon!


----------



## RedDragon888

thebayratt said:


> I was told they start like a Murcealago and end like a Padron 64 Maduro... Ill find out here soon!


That's an interesting combo, I'll look forward to your impressions on it! Enjoy!


----------



## UTKhodgy

10 pack of the Diesel UCs off CBid Free Fall


----------



## wildturkey

Those Ortegas look tasty.


----------



## cebump

I picked up a few yesterday from the big brown truck. I was looking for something new and had not tried any of these before. Its always fun looking for new favorites.

Oliva Cain 660 Habano
Oliva Cain Daytona Dbl Toro
La Flor Dominica No. 700
Don Pepin 2001 Toro Gordo
Don Pepin 1973 Figurado


----------



## Old Salty

FINALLY! My B&M has a 2 stick limit on these, but they love me so they let me take 5 and threw in the box. I love them too.


----------



## Evonnida

Old Salty said:


> FINALLY! My B&M has a 2 stick limit on these, but they love me so they let me take 5 and threw in the box. I love them too.


Nowhere in St. Louis carries LP stuff, besides Undercrown. Great Pickup!!!!!!


----------



## dav0

My how drastically times have changed! Used to be I was working my DJ biz alot so I was posting full boxes regularly!

Back to singles from my B&M until things start to pick up. Anyway, got these today:
View attachment 65214


From left to right: Warlock Robbie, Casa Magna Colorado Diadema, La Reloba Sumatra Toro, Cabaiguan Guapos Toro Grande, 4 Winston Churchill Chartwill


----------



## Kuch21

Tatuaje, Curivari, Paul Garmirian, Pigs, Etc.


----------



## Juicestain

Kuch21 said:


> Tatuaje, Curivari, Paul Garmirian, Pigs, Etc.


Very nice:thumb:


----------



## PaulE

Illusione Epernay, My Father Le Bijou, Oliva Serie V, and MUWAT


----------



## Rob82

The guys in the brown truck dropped these off a couple of days ago. They are now happily cooling out in the freezer. Gearing up for the summer! 8)

601 Green 5x52
La Floridita Ltd Magnum 5x60
RyJ 1875 Bully 5x50
Partagas Sampler 6x60
Perdomo Habano 5x52
Cruz Real Mexico 5x50


----------



## Evonnida

4 more Undercrown


----------



## nikonnut

Went a little crazy this week 

5 Liga Privda No.9
5 LFD Mysteio Oscuro (my first box purchase. Sort of)
2 Feral Flying Pigs ( all I could get)
7 pc. AF Anejo sampler

And a wineador (what? It's not hecho en Cuba. Lol)

Edit: and a 5 pcs. sampler from Paul Stulac Cigars. Looking forward to these


----------



## Fuelie95

grapplefu said:


> Picked up another box of Viaje Oro Koa


Nice! Haven't tried mine yet but looking forward to it!


----------



## PaulE

Don Juan Urquijo


----------



## Slowreaction

Todays humi addition. Excited to finally find a opus x in stock in my area.


----------



## Matt4370

An OpusX and My Father Le


----------



## thebayratt

30 Gurkha Spec Ops (20 were for friends)
2 - Est 1844
2 - La Reloba Mexican toros
2 - Cigar.com Brazilian toros


----------



## QiCultivator

Excited to get this tomorrow: 

10 each of 

Illusione Epernay Le Grande
Tatuaje Fausto FT140
Tatuaje Havana Cazadores
601 La Bomba Toro
Coronado by La Flor Toro
LFD Colorado Oscuro No. 4

Some sticks I am saving for summer to go along with the s__tload of sticks I have been resting for 6+ months.


----------



## Evonnida

Slowreaction said:


> Todays humi addition. Excited to finally find a opus x in stock in my area.


Very nice! There's quite a few I haven't tried...


----------



## UpInSmoak

1964 maduro


----------



## Aschecte

4 - Alec Bradley prensado's
5- La aroma de cuba mi amor magnifico
5- Padron 2000 maduro
2- Padron 3000 maduro
1 -Diesel Shorty


----------



## z0diac

Alex Bradley 2nds, maduro 2nds, nicaraguan 2nds... 70 sticks for like a buck a stick. Simply to help fill the humi and smoke when I'm short on time and don't have to worry about tossing it if I'm not completely finished...


----------



## Aschecte

very nice Jake !!!! how can you go wrong at a buck a stick. If you don't mind me asking where did you find your sticks ?


----------



## jurgenph

fresh from the freezer...

5 AF anejo #77 sharks
5 AF hemingway signature maduro
5 AF magnum R vitola 52



J.


----------



## Juicestain

Box Tat RC184
x2 Box My Father atlantic 15th
5er JJ little robusto


----------



## Evonnida

Those Tat RC's looks amazing. wow.......


----------



## bob-o

7 AF Anejo Sharks.


----------



## Evonnida

bob-o said:


> 7 AF Anejo Sharks.


You can still find these? Nice!


----------



## DarrelMorris

Alec Bradley Tempus, Tatuaje Cojuno 2003 and Liga Privada 9. Only one each. Got to keep to the budget. I am also trying not to buy multiples of anything until I've tried at least one.


----------



## Othello

5 Illusione Epernay '11 L'Alpinste 
5 Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consul 
2 E.P. Carrillo Maduro Golosos 
2 Tatuaje Miami 7th Natural
5 E.P. Carrillo Maduro Club 52
2 Arturo Fuente Anejos #77 'Sharks'


----------



## totti 10

Oliva Serie O maduro Churchill.
cant wait to puff em this weekend


----------



## UTKhodgy

jurgenph said:


> fresh from the freezer...
> 
> 5 AF anejo #77 sharks
> 5 AF hemingway signature maduro
> 5 AF magnum R vitola 52
> 
> J.


Those Magnums look sweet!


----------



## Othello

jurgenph said:


> fresh from the freezer...
> 
> 5 AF anejo #77 sharks
> 5 AF hemingway signature maduro
> 5 AF magnum R vitola 52
> 
> J.


That looks like a tasty selection. I haven't tried the magnums yet. I do have to ask though, what is the purpose of freezing the cigars? Thanks!


----------



## jurgenph

UTKhodgy said:


> Those Magnums look sweet!





Othello said:


> That looks like a tasty selection. I haven't tried the magnums yet. I do have to ask though, what is the purpose of freezing the cigars? Thanks!


i have not tried the magnums either. now to let them rest for a few weeks before i try one.
finally a fuente that can be identified from a distance by the new band 

the idea behind freezing any cigar that i purchase and won't smoke within a week, is to kill possible tobacco beetle eggs. because i can't keep my storage temperatures below 70... i don't want to risk having one of them hatch and eat through my stash 

there is a very informational thread about it somewhere but i was unable to quickly locate it.

J.


----------



## IBEW

Picked up a box of Oliva Serie V Churchill Extra
and a box of Partagas Black Magnifico from Atlantic Cigar.
This order only cost $6 extra for 2nd day shipping, worth it!

I was also surprised, ordered these yesterday at 3:30PM and they shipped same day!


----------



## Dubv23

Oy I've made multiple purchases over the past few days trying to stock up for the summer months.

San lotano maduro x1
San lotano habano x1
Cabaiguan (sp) x1
MUWAT 6x60 x2
Viaje ORO reserve #5 x2
Viaje Plantino # 5 x1
Diesel unholy cocktail Corona x2
Alec Bradley harvest habano x5
5 Vegas gold x5
Tatuaje cojuno 2006 x1
La riqueza robusto x1
Jaime Garcia 6x60 x1
Casa magna Colorado 5x60
Padron 1926 (robusto?) x1
Viaje c4 x5
Viaje TNT x5
Alec Bradley black market toro x2
Omar ortez originals robusto grande x2

When I write it down it seems like a lot... It was spread over 2-3 days so it didn't seem so bad


----------



## Michigan_Moose

this plus some




























And about 60 others..... yes that is 40 Undercrowns


----------



## jswaykos

Michigan_Moose said:


> this plus some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And about 60 others..... yes that is 40 Undercrowns


I take it you like the Undercrown?! I've only had one but didn't like it enough to justify another purchase, but that's obviously just my opinion. I suspect it had plug issues because there was a TON of smoke off the foot but it took 2-3 puffs to get anything out of the head. The flavors were good enough, but the experience soured me a bit. I'll have to smoke another soon to see if it was a one time 'problem' or not. Otherwise, I'd describe the stick as "No.9 lite", though there's certainly nothing wrong with that!


----------



## SIKARSTACKED

Just one Art Deco by Nestor Miranda.
And some Gurkha's off of Cigarbid. The Evil.


----------



## doomXsaloon

Here's my humble little purchase from cigar.com that I just took out of the freezer...I'd had my eye on this sampler for a few weeks, finally pulled the trigger:

The "Best of the best in 2011":
Angelenos by Fuente--don't know anything about this one??
Alec Bradley Black Market--been wanting to try one of these!
Cain 'F,' -like 'em!
AJ Fernandez Fresh-Rolled
Cohiba Puro Dominicana
Man O' War Puro Authentico--interesting
5 Vegas Gold
Ave Maria
Diesel Unlimited
Est. 1844 
Ave Maria Reconquista--whoa! a holy grail of a stick?? singles go for $20...worth a try!
Liga Privada Undercrown--ehh
CAO Gold, Obsidian
Cu-Avana Punisher--have heard and read from many here on puff that it's a strong one!! lookin' forward!!
Sancho Panza
La Aurora Preferidos Maduro--lookin forward to trying
E.P. Carrillo Maduro--same....since they were released wanted to give one a try, as I like LGC!
All in all, figured it was easily worth the $60!!

Then a 10 pack of diesel shortys that I split with Old Salty


----------



## Michigan_Moose

jswaykos said:


> I take it you like the Undercrown?! I've only had one but didn't like it enough to justify another purchase, but that's obviously just my opinion. I suspect it had plug issues because there was a TON of smoke off the foot but it took 2-3 puffs to get anything out of the head. The flavors were good enough, but the experience soured me a bit. I'll have to smoke another soon to see if it was a one time 'problem' or not. Otherwise, I'd describe the stick as "No.9 lite", though there's certainly nothing wrong with that!


It was to wet, I have had that happen as well.


----------



## jswaykos

Michigan_Moose said:


> It was to wet, I have had that happen as well.


Good to know. I store it in my wineador at approx. 67rh, so perhaps this is a stick that should be dry boxed for a 12-24 hours before smoking? I wanted to like it, but the burn was a problem unlike any I've had before!! You can imagine how strange it was to have the foot smoking like a chimney but the head seeming like it was unlit!!


----------



## ko4000

Curiosity had me bite on 10 Padilla Miami Oscuro Perfecto LE 2010 (damn thats a mouthful). And because I was running low, a bundle of Gran Habano Vtg 2002.


----------



## Null




----------



## Wallbright

A.J. Fernandez Corona Sampler:


----------



## MarkC

A box of Padron Londres maduro, plus 15 Chateau Fuentes, five of each wrapper.










Yeesh! I need to clean that table, eh?


----------



## max gas

just got my 20 Diesel Coronas. They look mighty fine and damn tastey. Now to resist the urge to have one, and bury them for a while


----------



## kdmckin

Box of Liga Privada # 9 in Toro


----------



## Othello

5 pack Joya De Nicaragua Antono 1970 Consul
2 E.P. Carillo Golosos Maduro


----------



## Othello

jurgenph said:


> i have not tried the magnums either. now to let them rest for a few weeks before i try one.
> finally a fuente that can be identified from a distance by the new band
> 
> the idea behind freezing any cigar that i purchase and won't smoke within a week, is to kill possible tobacco beetle eggs. because i can't keep my storage temperatures below 70... i don't want to risk having one of them hatch and eat through my stash
> 
> there is a very informational thread about it somewhere but i was unable to quickly locate it.
> 
> J.


 That makes sense, and thanks for the reply. I have the same problem, but only in the summer when it gets really hot ( no air conditioning ). Don't know if I should freeze or find a way to keep the humidors cooler during those few days or weeks that it gets really hot.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

A ten pack of Diesel UCs, and the AJ Fernandez corona sampler (2-1844, 2-LHCs,2-Morro Castle, 2-Man O War Puro Authentico, 2-Diesel)... and now my humidor is full.


----------



## usrower321

Othello said:


> That makes sense, and thanks for the reply. I have the same problem, but only in the summer when it gets really hot ( no air conditioning ). Don't know if I should freeze or find a way to keep the humidors cooler during those few days or weeks that it gets really hot.


Just freeze. Most, if not all of the FOGs on here freeze. No effect on taste and you have peace of mind that your stash won't be made a meal by little tobacco beetle larvae, ever. There's a thread called "the science behind freezing" you should check out. I would link it for you but I'm tired... Search is your friend.


----------



## lostdog13

Cain sampler and 2 Cu-Avana Punisher Tubos


----------



## Othello

usrower321 said:


> Just freeze. Most, if not all of the FOGs on here freeze. No effect on taste and you have peace of mind that your stash won't be made a meal by little tobacco beetle larvae, ever. There's a thread called "the science behind freezing" you should check out. I would link it for you but I'm tired... Search is your friend.


Ooh! Science! I am intrigued! :hmm: Seriously, though, thanks or the lead!!


----------



## imperial Stout

Gurkha Ninja


----------



## Rock31

Specialized Non-Cuban!


----------



## BDog

^^^ Cooool Ray ! :high5: ^^^


----------



## dav0

Rock31 said:


> Specialized Non-Cuban!


But which end is the head and which is the foot? That must have been rolled by Fuente's best master roller!! It's a beaut Ray-ray, I saw that same one at costco! Hope you didn't pay more than $189 for it! :evil:

Nah, all kidding aside, you deserve it bro! Sh!t, I feel like I'm losing weight just looking at it!


----------



## dav0

Yesterday:
1 Ashton VSG enchantment
1 DPG Blue Label Toro Gorda
hwell:


----------



## PaulE

Ashton VSG as well


----------



## Rock31

@dav0, still can't believe you 

Crazy bastage!!

I had to give up some of my sticks for it, but in the end it was well worth the trade  rides like a dream so far!

-20 so far! 80 more to go!


----------



## dav0

Rock31 said:


> @dav0, still can't believe you
> 
> Crazy bastage!!
> 
> I had to give up some of my sticks for it, but in the end it was well worth the trade  rides like a dream so far!
> 
> -20 so far! 80 more to go!


Yeah, I have a bad habit of buying high and selling low ----- keep it up, soon you will replace Russ as the "skinny dude" at our mini-herfs! :smile:


----------



## Slowreaction

52-rat-viaje


----------



## WV_cigar_guy

Just enough cheapies (~$2 a stick) to fill up a new humidor. Cigar smoking on a college student's budget.
All from CI-have had very good experience with them in my short time in this hobby 
-Box of Victor Sinclair Triple Corojo (toro)
-Box of Victor Sinclair Box-pressed (doppel gordo-they looked cool )
-Two 15 cigar VS samplers (promo)
-Box of Gran Habano Vintage 2002 (robusto)
-Augusto Reyes maduro 10 cigar promo (belicoso)
-some new humi-gel jars


----------



## Othello

2 Room 101 Namakubi Papi Chulo
2 Feral Flying Pigs ( I was FINALLY able to score these ) Haven't tried the pigs yet, even though they came in a humidified pouch. I will let them rest for a bit before smoking.


----------



## MarkC

Rock31 said:


> Specialized Non-Cuban!


That's nice, but personally, I leave the cello on...


----------



## cedjunior

Stuff that came in this week


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd

Cain Daytona Habano 654T Torpedo


----------



## nikonnut

Have a 5er of LP No.9 robustos dropping today and just ordered 10 No.9 toros


----------



## caputofj

box of torano novena robust
undercrown robust


----------



## smelvis

The Old Man and the C 10/2 Coffins one box
T52 Robusto one box
Amatista Jar & Fabuloso Collection one jar for troop prize

:tape: First purchase that was not isom in a long time


----------



## k-morelli

quick trip to holts with a gift certificate produced this


----------



## Juicestain

Made a B&M trip yesterday and walked away with a Viaje Friends and Family (limit 1 dammit) some Super Shot and a handful of Liga Privada


----------



## Kuch21

Sweet


----------



## ssutton219

my 1st real purchase of New to Me stix in MONTHS!!!










The Troll


----------



## MisterWolf

Went by a local B&M yesterday that I had heard was decent and picked up two sticks while I was there. (Hate to pick someone's brain as much as I do without buying _something_ at least. Asked for suggestions based on cigars I had tried and ended up buying a Swag Fierce and a Casa Fernandez Copacabana.


----------



## smokestackcigar

Box of Feral Pigs


----------



## sincerity

FINALLY scored some undercrowns...robustos, 5pack from cigar monster for 29.99...got two of them. Not the best price, but I have been waiting a while to try these


----------



## Darth Vader

Just a few to fill up the humidors.


----------



## truckertim

I come home from a long trip to find a box of AF Lost City Robustos waiting on me! My wife is the greatest!


----------



## RedDragon888

truckertim said:


> I come home from a long trip to find a box of AF Lost City Robustos waiting on me! My wife is the greatest!


Tim you do have a great wife, that is a nice surprise to come home to! Enjoy!


----------



## UTKhodgy

truckertim said:


> I come home from a long trip to find a box of AF Lost City Robustos waiting on me! My wife is the greatest!


Whoa good sir. Didn't hear about any earthquakes in little ole' Elizabethon. But that should've cratered the land.


----------



## PaulE

Got my box of Dirty Rats today.










One has a small gouge on it, and some of the tails got cut off.



















No biggie though, i'm just happy i was able to get a hold of some.


----------



## Evonnida

Probably my last pickups for a while due to some major car repairs... I wanted to make it count. 










Some LP #9 Pigs (I got 5, but am trading 2 to Phil, Thank you Matt)
2 Cain F Lancero Tubos
Namakubi Monstro 
2 2011 Oliva V Maduro
2 LG Small Batch 3
1 LFD Colorado Oscuro
2 Ashton VSG Enchantment
3 Tatuaje Fausto
2 La Casita Criolla
1 Avion
1 Old Man and the C
1 Tin of Dunhill Nightcap


----------



## Slowreaction

Todays haul.


----------



## Null

Went to the local OSOK event and picked up a box which Matt Booth kindly signed for me...










I also got these Room 101 cigar scissors for free with the box purchase.










And a few more recent pickups.


----------



## RealSRS

Local: Bought Casa Magna colorado robo x2, and mi dominicana 

online: Box of tat black petite lanceros and box of tat j21's

Havent smoked either from my local, love the tats!


----------



## kumanchu




----------



## RealSRS

kumanchu said:


> View attachment 37466


That picture is too big. Can you resize it?


----------



## kumanchu

hosted elsewhere


RealSRS said:


> That picture is too big. Can you resize it?


----------



## sdlaird

Uhh, Nice Tats!!!

Here is what just arrived:










Undercrown Robusto 5ers x4 = 20 of em.

Also grabbed these










5er of Anejo 46 and 50

I think my little buying spree is over for a while.


----------



## smokin_dad

I just picked up a double corona Undercrown, JFR (not sure of size), CAO OSO robusto and Exhile yesterday from my local B&M!


----------



## grapplefu

Got a couple of boxes of Rats in


----------



## mortopher

Thought I was done for a while until I remembered the email Atlantic sent out yesterday... time to do some more ordering.


----------



## RealSRS

kumanchu said:


> hosted elsewhere


I'm jelly. Id love to try all these.


----------



## nikonnut

Grabbed a few more LP No.9s to add to the stash. Man do I love those sticks!


----------



## mithrilG60

Grabbed a couple Padron singles the other weekend on my trip to San Fran; 2 Magnum naturals and 2 Palmas maduro. nice and tasty


----------



## Juicestain

Not 100% sold on Drew Estates packaging after this and Paul's rat pictures below. Half the box has damaged wrappers and 2 of those are really bad with the tails completely ripped off.


----------



## nikonnut

Juicestain,
That sucks man.  Perhaps a concerned word to DE is in order?


----------



## smelvis

Juicestain said:


> Not 100% sold on Drew Estates packaging after this and Paul's rat pictures below. Half the box has damaged wrappers and 2 of those are really bad with the tails completely ripped off.


Maybe Steve Saka will see this and fix it, he did something similar what was I think far less damage. sorry man


----------



## caputofj

smelvis said:


> Maybe Steve Saka will see this and fix it, he did something similar what was I think far less damage. sorry man


For 16$ a stick I would hope for better packaging/from sender....a little note to drew estates is due


----------



## grapplefu

Thats pretty bad My rats had some tails fall off but no wrapper damage like that.


----------



## RealSRS

Those pigs are brutal. Hope they fix that for you.

Just got a 5er feral pigs myself!


----------



## UTKhodgy

Those FFPs look really bad. I thought to myself that the packaging for the Undercrowns at my local B&M looked suspect as well. Flimsy hinges and rather rough unfinished type wood.


----------



## Juicestain

I'm gonna give the shipper a call tomorrow but the box was sealed and packed pretty well. Picked up some at a B&M and noticed a few in the box there that were beat up as well. Hopefuly get the 2 that are jacked replaced, probably still smokeable if you don't mind bits of tobacco in your mouth but for $15 a stick I do expect a little more.


----------



## dav0

:sad: My pictures don't work!


----------



## RealSRS

mortopher said:


> Thought I was done for a while until I remembered the email Atlantic sent out yesterday... time to do some more ordering.


This might seem odd but Im pretty sure we have the same counter top.


----------



## sawyerz

Haha I was going to say I think we have the same carpet..


----------



## Wallbright

5 Pack - E.P. Carrillo Elencos Series Acto Mayor (x2)
Pinar del Rio Top Ten Sampler (x5)
5 Pack Illusione Epernay '09 Le Ferme
Pinar del Rio Gordo 15 Cigar Sampler


----------



## gator_79

I just picked up this lighter off of Cbid. This is the lighter I've been wanting for a while, and I got it for $31.00. Xikar XTX Double-Flame Lighter - Black - CigarBid.com


----------



## Slowreaction

I love every stick in the PDR sampler. Think I may have to stock up on some more of those.



Wallbright said:


> 5 Pack - E.P. Carrillo Elencos Series Acto Mayor (x2)
> Pinar del Rio Top Ten Sampler (x5)
> 5 Pack Illusione Epernay '09 Le Ferme
> Pinar del Rio Gordo 15 Cigar Sampler


----------



## PaulE

Illusione Epernay Le Petit, Ashton VSG Tres Mystique, Tatuaje Miami Cojonu '06


----------



## crazyfirkee12

I like NCs for rich and diverse flavors..


----------



## MarkC

Ah, I feel better knowing there are 8-5-8s in the house! They're all in the freezer now, of course, but...what! Wait a minute; I missed one of the 8-5-8s! Too late to get it in the freezer bag...I guess I'll just have to suffer.


----------



## Othello

View attachment 65785
5 pack Padron 1964 Pyramide.....


----------



## grapplefu

Finally picked up some OSOK


----------



## dav0

Some stuff that came in this week:









FFOX Power Rangers - DPG Blue Invictos - Tatuaje Miame Petit Tatuaje - Davidoff Seconds










Pow-Pow-Power Rangers!


----------



## Goatmilk

10 Undercrowns and 5 MOW PA Maduros









And a box of MOW Phalanx


----------



## Rock31

dav0, those Rangers looks amazing!


----------



## birdiemc

fincks 1893, padron 4000, la sirena, and an undercrown....trying new things this weekend while mamma is outta town


----------



## Juicestain

Inside the box is a MTX for my key chain so I can always be prepared.


----------



## Wallbright




----------



## dswoishii

J Fuego Origen Originals 5 pack pouch.


----------



## meatcake

alec bradley sampler
gurkha sampler
indian tabac


----------



## yellowv

Last nights pickup








Tonight's pickup


----------



## hunto

Punch EMS, Punch Gran Puro, Rocky Patel 1990 & 1992


----------



## Kuch21

Excellent choices


----------



## spa32

Being delivered tomorrow are the following:

1) Box of 50 Hoyo (ems) Rothschilds
2) Box of 40 Hoyo Dark Sumatra Espresso 
3) Box of 20 Hoyo Excalibur (CS) Epicure
4) 5 pack of Punch (ems) Rothschilds
5) 5 pack of Sancho Panza Caballero


----------



## Dubv23

Back from vacation with a nice selection. I was able to find a store with a very nice selection


----------



## Othello

Pinar Del Rio Reserva Limitada Torpedo
View attachment 65849


----------



## sdlaird

I have a box of La Riqueza #5s coming. Got em for $79


----------



## smelvis

I havent posted anything for awhile been a little slow, I am waiting on a box of super shot and almost a full box of Friends and Family as well.

First this coin and two opus's were a gift from Brad while he brought me a box of cigars Thanks Brad.


----------



## dswoishii

3 - four kicks corona gorda, and 2 Tatuaje black petit lanceros.


----------



## Slowreaction

Monday stop at my favorite b&m.


----------



## Mr_mich

5er of Viaje oro Reserva and 2 Opus X lost city Lancero


----------



## Rock31

@smelvis, what are those cigars in the white cardboard boxes?

Nice pickups!


----------



## rocketmann82

Romeo y Julieta Viejo's


----------



## BDog

5'er of Viaje Late Harvest - Still looking for a few more :wink:
5'er of Diesel Ullimited D.5
Thanks 
Joe - (RGraphics)










2 boxes of Viaje Super Shots (one pictured) and 3 Viaje WLP Winter Classics (One consumed and did not show for picture day)


----------



## smelvis

Rock31 said:


> @smelvis, what are those cigars in the white cardboard boxes?
> 
> Nice pickups!


Perdomo Moments quick smokes


----------



## k-morelli

stopped at the CI superstore on lunch and grabbed 5 diesel coronas and a couple diesel UC


----------



## dav0

Box of Quesada Espana Robbies
10 Viaje Exclusivo Lanceros
8 Viaje Super Shot
2 Viaje Friends & Family
2 Viaje WLP Winter Classics
5 Perdomo 10th Maduro Robbies
5 DCM #5 Robbies
Box (10 x 10) Davidoff Demi-tasse (for my mom)


----------



## socalocmatt

Got some Berger & Argenti Entubars from Cigar Man Andy a few days ago:









And picked these tasty treats up yesterday:


----------



## stock93pgt

sorry, all this is from last month and today lol

























































































there was a few more, but got tired of using the mouse, been along day lol


----------



## grapplefu

Got my hands on a box of Family & Friends


----------



## Goldstein

Diamond Crown was my latest


----------



## Null

Keane, nice score on the Friends and Family!!


----------



## Pandyboy

I bought a 5ver of CAO Brazillia GOL recently. I do enjoy that smoke!


----------



## yellowv




----------



## jeepman_su

6-Pack of Gurkha Legend Vintage 01 Aniversario.....and a bottle of Angels Envy  to make it even better?


----------



## tysalem

A box of Padron Londres Maduro came in the mail a few days ago, and I just ordered a box of AF Short Story Maduros a few minutes ago!


----------



## nikonnut

Hit my B&M today and grabbed a 5er of Tat blacks (had one on the way home  ) and a Quesada Molotov.


----------



## Slowreaction




----------



## sdlaird

tysalem said:


> A box of Padron Londres Maduro came in the mail a few days ago, and I just ordered a box of AF Short Story Maduros a few minutes ago!


Who still has the ss maduros?


----------



## J.C.

Picked up a box of RP Vintage 2003 Toro's last week. It was a blind purchase, but I already own and enjoy the '99 and '92's, along with some Edge's, so I think these will be just as good......100th post! Woohoo!


----------



## nikonnut

sdlaird said:


> Who still has the ss maduros?


Tampa Sweethearts has 'em. 5 for $30 or10 for $60.00 +shipping


----------



## Waldojay

Box of Diesel d.7 for $71.00 and a gamble on a bundle of VS Connecticut Yankees which after all the reviews I have read I figure I would try a few and give the rest to a friend as a Grad gift for getting his BS


----------



## Aschecte

Kristoff GC 5.5x52 , Ortega series D #8


----------



## grapplefu

Quesada Espana


----------



## Slowreaction

Made one more purchase this week. Thanks to another local member for the pig and two faces.


----------



## Smoke0ne

Just put in an order for a Viaje TNT and 2 Little Boy's. Really excited for them to arrive: I haven't smoked a Viaje yet and the S&B line have my favorite bands to date, not to mention, I want to see how bad they'll kick me on my ass!


----------



## Goatmilk

5 pack of unholy cocktails and a Xi2 cutter


----------



## Wallbright




----------



## DarrelMorris

2 each of Kristoff Sumatra, Maduro, Corojo Limitada and Criollo.


----------



## Kampaigner

The latest additions:















This will be my first MUWAT.


----------



## nikonnut

Just grabbed another 5er of LP No.9 robustos. Shocker, eh?


----------



## dav0

2 Feral Pigs
5 LP #9 Robbies
3 Skull & Bones ? (non-box press)
2 VOR #5
2 Viaje Friends & Family
box DPG blue demitasse


----------



## itsjustkevin

2 AF SSM, 1 The Aging Room, and a couple Perdomo Champagne


----------



## lostdog13

5 Undercrown, 5 Oliva Serie V, Clown Car Corona Sampler, and 5 Acid Toast (and snagged the 5 Vegas Robusto 3 pack from CI)


----------



## Kampaigner

Box of 2012 Viaje Skull and Bones F.O.A.B
Bundle of 2012 WLP Candela's


----------



## Goldstein

I tend to order samplers more than anything, as I like a variety of sticks.

I just picked one up containing:
2 CAO Gold Robusto Natural
2 Camacho Triple Maduro
2 Cohiba Robusto Natural
2 Cruz Real Robusto Natural
2 La Floridita Limited Robusto Maduro
2 Oliva Serie G Robusto Maduro
2 Perdomo 10th Robusto Maduro
2 RP Honduran Robusto Maduro
2 Sancho Panza Valiente Natural
2 Vintage 1990 Robusto Maduro


----------



## jeepman_su

Camacho Triple Maduro, AF 858 Maduro, Kristoff Ligero Maduro, Torano Casa Torano, RP Vintage 92, RP Decade


----------



## Grimalkin

bundle of GH vintage 2002, 5 pack Unholy Cocktail, 3 La Traviata Divino.


----------



## newbcub

6 T-52 Belicoco, 6 T-52 doble corona and 6 CAO Maudro l'anneversaire churchill's


----------



## PaulE

My first Opus X cigars.


----------



## blama215

Box of God of Fire Double Robusto by Carlito. Amazing smoke.


----------



## Sarge

Little something that landed today. Had to play a little Tetris but managed to get them in. :tu


----------



## yellowv

Went on vacation for a few days in Orlando. Brought these home.


----------



## Texmarvin

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Last week i bought a few RyJ 1875 Churchills and a Ell rey del mundo churchill from my B&M and i have 50 Joya del jeffe Churchills and a 3 finger ashtray from CI coming


----------



## nikonnut

Picked up another 10 LP No.9 robustos and 2 feral flying pigs.


----------



## yellowv

nikonnut said:


> Picked up another 10 LP No.9 robustos and 2 feral flying pigs.


Where are you guys finding LP's in stock? I haven't been able to get any in a few weeks at least. Glad I have a good stock on hand.


----------



## TheTomcat

Box of Viaje 12 guage. I love these things.


----------



## tysalem

Picked up two LP Undercrowns at the local B&M today. Haven't had the chance to smoke one yet, but I've heard they are pretty good. I might break one out tonight.


----------



## kdasari

Box of "Illusione Epernay - Le Taureau" I smoked these a few times over the last couple of months and have grown to like them a lot. They seem to keep running out of them frequently, at least whenever I like smoking one of these, at the local B&M in San Jose, CA. So I ordered a box and just picked it up today.


----------



## TheTomcat

Camacho Room 101 Namakubi
smoked it- FAILURE- didn't like anything about it at all. Rolled very tight, didn't taste or smell good. Matter of fact the aroma reminded me of those cigars you find at Walgreens.


----------



## Oliva

TheTomcat said:


> Camacho Room 101 Namakubi
> smoked it- FAILURE- didn't like anything about it at all. Rolled very tight, didn't taste or smell good. Matter of fact the aroma reminded me of those cigars you find at Walgreens.


That's too funny!


----------



## RealSRS

box of LP no 9 robo's
box of LP undercrown robo's

Both came today. 

6 Anejo 49's, 2 sharks, and 3 anejo 46's come Wednesday


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

A Devil's Brew sampler (2 MOW Virtue Churchills, 2 MOW Ruination Belicosos, 2 Ave Maria Crusaders, 2 Diesel Unlimited d.5, 2 Morro Castle Robustos, 2 Nica Libre Exclusivos, 2 Padilla Miami Oscuro Limitado Robustos, 2 San Miguel Toros) and a fiver of Cu-Avana Punishers.


----------



## nikonnut

Add a 5er of LP toros to the list 9 posts up  Man, I love side work!


----------



## MarkC

Oliva Serie V Double Robusto Tubos and Maduro Especials. Plus a six pack of Gs thrown in by the vendor.


----------



## lostdog13

tysalem said:


> Picked up two LP Undercrowns at the local B&M today. Haven't had the chance to smoke one yet, but I've heard they are pretty good. I might break one out tonight.


smoked one ROTT the other day; you won't be disappointed.


----------



## abhoe

I recently bought a Box of No.9 Toros and received a box of Dirty Rats half a box of T52 Toros for my birthday. Thank you TOM.


----------



## grapplefu

Picked up some of Viaje's latest offerings:


----------



## ptpablo

Box of VegaFina Sumum's and a box of Tatuaje 7th capa especial ( my second box, love these).


----------



## Wallbright




----------



## sdlaird

serious?? ^^^^^ wow


----------



## Herby

Don Pepin Blue, got 2 10 packs on Cbid for $70 shipped. WAAAAY less than box price on conventional cigar sites.


----------



## Herby

Oh and Drew Estates Natural Pimp Sticks. Amazing cigars just like smoking a pipe.


----------



## Goatmilk

Wallbright said:


>


Holy S***


----------



## MarkC

Damn, Tyler...you've got to stay away from that place!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Wallbright said:


>


Dang-it Tyler, I am sitting here trying to figure out how you plan to get all this stuff in the freezer!:hmm:


----------



## Wallbright

Cbid got the best of me that's for sure haha.



Coffee-Cup said:


> Dang-it Tyler, I am sitting here trying to figure out how you plan to get all this stuff in the freezer!:hmm:


Haha luckily we have a fairly large deep freezer. I double baggied them all and put them in the fridge. Now they are in the freezer and I put the baggies in cardboard shipping type boxes to keep them from getting crushed as we use the deep freezer alot and just throw stuff in haphazardly. It all just barely fit though and it took some tetris haha.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

I got an itch for some Drew Estates sticks that aren't locally available, so I called Deadwood Tobacco (great place, BTW) and scored a handful of Undercrown, a LP#9 Belicoso, a couple of Deadwood house sticks (rolled by DE), and a handful of Gurkha and LFD sticks as well. Viva Nicaragua!!!


----------



## Max_Power

Picked up a box of Tat T114 prerelease, half a box of EPC short run 2012 robustos, and half a box of My Father LB corona gordas over the weekend, plus a bunch of singles & free swag from the event that I can't remember.


----------



## CBlazer2148

Just ordered a 10 pack of the A.F hemmingway short story maduro . . can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## PaulE

Box of Liga Privada T52 that came with a free Perdomo sampler


----------



## loulax07

PaulE said:


> Box of Liga Privada T52 that came with a free Perdomo sampler


where/how did you get those?!


----------



## PaulE

loulax07 said:


> where/how did you get those?!


Ordered it last week from Famous Smoke Shop, only 1 box left back then. Applied coupon you get from the website for free Perdomo sampler when you spend over $150.


----------



## Goldstein

My latest purchase arrived today. This was a purchase for my non-profit, so the sticks have to be in the $2/stick range. Not a bad selection considering the price.


----------



## tbgreen89

Just received in the mail today. My 10 pack of Cusano 18 Paired Maduro Robusto's from CI's make me an offer. Spent 28.50 and free shipping! Excellent deal!


----------



## MarkC

The brown truck just dropped off my 10 pack of Nica Libres from CigarBid. I'd post a picture, but it would just look silly after Tyler's post...


----------



## tbgreen89

MarkC said:


> The brown truck just dropped off my 10 pack of Nica Libres from CigarBid. I'd post a picture, but it would just look silly after Tyler's post...


How would it look silly?? I wish i could post a pic but i dont have enough posts yet!!


----------



## WV_cigar_guy

Just received some itteh, bitteh, piggehs I ordered. Had to find out what all the rave was about


----------



## BMack

I have to say, it's nice walking into your B&M and walking out with a Viaje S&B FOAB and Super Shot 10.


----------



## FWTX

coming tuesday from Cbid - nice round $100.00 order - go figure

1226737- Perdomo Champagne Noir Churchill (Single) 5 $3.00 $15.00 
1226705- Arturo Fuente Privada #1 Shade Grown (Single) 5 $3.00 $15.00 
1226689- E.P. Carrillo Maduro Churchill Monumentos (Single) 3 $3.00 $9.00 
1226606- Tatuaje Ambos Mundos Robusto #1 (Single) 5 $3.00 $15.00 
1226604- Tatuaja Havana VI Angeles (Single) 1 $3.00 $3.00 
1226472- Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Don Carlos Belicoso (Single) 3 $6.00 $18.00 
1226407- Tatuaje Miami Especiales (Single) 3 $5.00 $15.00 
1226742- Man O' War Virtue Mini Salomon (Single) 5 $2.00 $10.00 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Sub-Total: $100.00


----------



## tysalem

Picked up this bad boy today.


----------



## Goatmilk

10x Undercrown Toros
Best of Show 2011 sampler from Ccom
Apparently this sampler is not listed on their site anymore and I'm too lazy to go dig in the cooler to find out to list it all


----------



## nikonnut

WV_cigar_guy said:


> Just received some itteh, bitteh, piggehs I ordered. Had to find out what all the rave was about


Very nice :tu That "find out what the rave is about" is gonna turn into "MORE! Must...have...MORE!!!" 

Went a little LP bonkers myself this week.

4 FFPs
10 No.9 toros
15 No.9 robustos

Ought to keep me and make for some nice bombing stock


----------



## TheTomcat

Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne
Grand Habano #3, #5, #5 66 ring guage
Cohibas
The last Liga Privada I will try. No a purchase someone gave me an Undercrown that they had been resting for a while and said that it would be better. we'll see.


----------



## JCMaduro

finally have a chance to post. This is my purchase from Serious Cigars during my visit to Houston a few weeks ago.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7012073485/


----------



## Cannon500

Found myself with a few hours to kill in KC this week, and went looking for smokes. Came home with an oscuro Punch Champion, a Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto, and handful of Fuentes: Magnum R, Best Seller, WOAM, and two BTL's.

Actually, I only came home with one of the BTL's. Smoked the other before I left the shop.


----------



## Flapjack23

JCMaduro said:


> finally have a chance to post. This is my purchase from Serious Cigars during my visit to Houston a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7012073485/




Those Anniversarys are an amazing smoke!


----------



## Flapjack23

Latest cbid pickup:


----------



## TheTomcat

5 pack from CI Puros Indios Viejo Robusto. Used to smoke Puros Indios all the time. Figured I'd give 'em another shot.


----------



## WV_cigar_guy

Latest Cbid purchase:








Gurkha Cigarnivore Sampler (I've heard some bad things about Gurkha, but wanted to see for myself, and at $2.50 a stick, I won't be out much)
3 - Gurkha Ancient Warrior Presidente (8.25" x 52)
3 - Gurkha Centurian Double Perfecto (6" x 60)
3 - Gurkha Crest Torpedo (6.25" x 53)
3 - Gurkha Doble Maduro Double Rothschild (6.25" x 56)
3 - Gurkha Legend Vintage 2001 Torpedo (6.25" x 53)
3 - Gurkha Titan (6.25" x 56)
Best of AJ Fernandez Sampler
1 - 5 Vegas Triple-A (5" x 56)
1 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo) (5" x 56)
1 - La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Toro (6.5" x 50)
1 - Man O' War Ruination Robusto #1 (5.5" x 54)
1 - Man O' War Virtue Toro (6" x 50)
10-Oliva Series 'O' 5*50
10-5 Vegas Gold No. 1 Presidentes (7.5*54)

And just as I was writing this up I stepped out into my hallway and smelled pot. It's going to be a good day. I get to do a writeup before 12pm


----------



## Dubv23

found some new stuff locally.


----------



## MarkC

Not sure where I put the camera, so no photo, but a box of AF Exquisto Maduros arrived today. Or, as I call 'em, "summer lunches"...


----------



## Rock31

enjoy those Emilio cigars!


----------



## mata777

The latest evil bid haul. 
Cain 550 maduros x10
Don Lino Africa punda milia x10

Box split with a BOTL
La Flor Dominicana Colorado Oscuro Robustos x15

All these are going to be taking a long nap. 









Should be it for a while as far as NC's go.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Picked up another box of Feral Pigs.


----------



## mikel1128

CAO Italia and Nub Habano


----------



## socalocmatt

A few pickups. The 08 Liberty was a gift from the shop owner.


----------



## Troutbum

A box of Padron 2000 Maduro.


----------



## Rock31

very nice as always Matt!


----------



## raycarlo

Finally picked up a box and a single of Room 101 OSOK Filero


----------



## socalocmatt

Hello UPS. Thank you for my package!


----------



## Aschecte

Well not sure I this counts but signed up for cigar.com's cigar if the month club and I received some A turrent triple plays some Cohiba red dots and a Cohiba black some 1844 belicoso and Alec Bradley vr11 family blends. I also received a e. carillo 5 pack sampler of asst. sticks as well.


----------



## 71r

Lets see grand habano 2002,La Aurora and 5 Vegas and some park ave's,In a few months I'll let you know how they are.


----------



## truckertim

Just picked up a box of Macanudo Vtg 1997. A 5er of Satori's thanks to 3smokesaround!


----------



## cw_mi

Picked these up at a Drew Estate event at the Cigar Affair in Maumee Ohio tonight. Was bummed they were out of boxes of #9's and didn't have any "A" coffins or ashtrays although if they did I'm sure I would have came home broke.


----------



## Scoops

I got a 5er of oliva serie V's (6X60), a couple illusione epernay Le mondes, and a vega fina. I am really looking forward to the illusiones, been waiting a year to try them and have finally saved up


----------



## nikonnut

Swung by the B&M and grabbed a pair of Tat Faustos and a LFD DL-660 plus a 5er of FFPs and a 5er of No.9 Toro's. Ought to keep me for a bit.


----------



## MarkC

Took advantage of a sale and bought a box of Oliva Serie 'V' Double Robustos and got the free Serie 'V' sampler and Oliva hat to boot...


----------



## WV_cigar_guy

Box of 20 KF Lonestar toros, Box of 25 Obsidian robustos, 5'er Obsidian double perfecto, La Perla Habana sampler


----------



## grapplefu

Pete Johnson, Janny Garcia and Jesus Fuego were in town for No Joke Smoke so I picked up a couple boxes:

La Dueña









Fausto FT114


----------



## Max_Power

Very nice! I grabbed a box of the T114 when Pete was in NH a few weeks ago. Unfortunately, they didn't yet have the La Duenas.



grapplefu said:


> Pete Johnson, Janny Garcia and Jesus Fuego were in town for No Joke Smoke so I picked up a couple boxes:
> 
> La Dueña
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fausto FT114


----------



## grapplefu

Max_Power said:


> Very nice! I grabbed a box of the T114 when Pete was in NH a few weeks ago. Unfortunately, they didn't yet have the La Duenas.


Have you tried one yet? I was actually surprised they didn't have Cojonu 2012s for sale.


----------



## Max_Power

grapplefu said:


> Have you tried one yet? I was actually surprised they didn't have Cojonu 2012s for sale.


I haven't yet, but I'm excited to try one soon sine it's the closest in size to the T110 so far; and I'm also surprised they didn't have the cojonus yet. All my locals have had them in for at least a week now, and I've heard good things about the broadleaf wrapped 2012 reserva.


----------



## Stonedog

I picked up a single Feral Pig at lunch. I went a little out of my way to hit this particular B&M and was pleased to see whole shelf full of Liga Privada. This is my first these guys and the shop owner warned my to eat a big dinner first. Should I be worried?


----------



## jeepman_su

I got a bit carried away the end of last week into this week....The first pic is friday's shipment from cbids, and the second pic is today from tampa humidor. Also I have (5) Liga No. 9's, (5) Liga T52's, (5) Liga Undercrown, (5) AF 858 Maduro, and (5) Jaime Garcia Reserva's, and (5) Padron 2000's on the way from Cigars at Your Price. Needless to say there will not be any spending for quite some time after this whole mess of purchases!


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Fivers of Padron 1964 Exclusivos, Tatuaje brown label torpedos, Illusione 2 Crowned of Thorns and Fuente Don Carlos just arrived from Cbids. Never tried the Illusione 2s or the Don Carlos, so looking forward to lighting em up after they recover from their trip.


----------



## lukesparksoff

The 'Like This' Double Perfecto Sampler No. 2 
12 CIGARS $31
includes:
2 - Aurora Preferidos Corojo No. 1 (6" x 58)
2 - Estd 1844 Anejado No. 60 (6" x 60)
2 - Gurkha '8-Year Aged' Legend Aniversario (6" x 60)
2 - Macanudo Vintage Maduro 1997 Perfecto (6" x 49)
2 - Nica Libre Double Perfecto (6" x 60)
2 - Padilla Miami Oscuro Limitado Perfecto (6" x 60)

Sol Cubano Artisan - Salomon 
BOX OF 5 $25

Colibri Enterprise - GUN 
GUN METAL $37

total value $370  , I paid $97 Today was a good day
View attachment 66383
View attachment 66384
View attachment 66385


----------



## Dubv23

grapplefu said:


> Pete Johnson, Janny Garcia and Jesus Fuego were in town for No Joke Smoke so I picked up a couple boxes:
> 
> La Dueña
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fausto FT114


Ah Im very excited for the La Duena's. Are they currently out or is there a certain way I have to go about obtaining some?

My purchase arrived today,
Box of JML 1902 thanks to a suggestion from another BOTL.


----------



## grapplefu

Dubv23 said:


> Ah Im very excited for the La Duena's. Are they currently out or is there a certain way I have to go about obtaining some?


I believe they are event only right now. They will be officially released at IPCPR


----------



## Dubv23

bummer. Thanks for the info though


----------



## Sarge

little something that just landed a couple days ago. Both are absolutely phenomenal cigars. & by both I mean the Sumatra & Broadleaf Cojonu '12.


----------



## vink

A 5ver of Oliva V belicoso


----------



## Othello

Sarge said:


> little something that just landed a couple days ago. Both are absolutely phenomenal cigars. & by both I mean the Sumatra & Broadleaf Cojonu '12.


If I may ask; Where did you pick up the cedar spills?


----------



## grapplefu

Finally picked up some Short Story Maduros


----------



## doomXsaloon

picked up a few Viaje FOABs from Atlantic...Old Salty and I are gonna fire 'em up tomorrow night in the Doom Saloon and give listen to the new High on Fire cd!!


----------



## szyzk

Two Casa Fuente Lanceros & two Casa Fuente 870 Rosados!


----------



## socalocmatt

DPG Cuban Classics. Looks like they started adding a band on the foot. When did that start to happen?









Ashton VSG









Opus X Lost City


----------



## RealSRS

szyzk said:


> Two Casa Fuente Lanceros & two Casa Fuente 870 Rosados!


Would love to try those lanceros

This week:
51 Anejos in various sizes (mostly 49's and 46's)
4 boxes of Drew estate natural dirt torpedoes 
3 boxes of feral flying pigs
8 stick high end sampler (opus, padron)


----------



## Wallbright

Some recent purchases.


----------



## lasix

a box of each: Viaje's Super Shot, FOAB skull and bones black label and red label, and Platino.


----------



## cebump

I picked up a few Undercrowns and Kristoffs at my local today and a few days ago got some Don Pepin Garcias, My Fathers and a few Paul Garmirians. Not a bad week. Looking forward to a good weekend outdoors.


----------



## max gas

Box of Oliva G maduro's


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Just received another box of Dirty Rats and a 5er of T52 Bellicosos. I've been hoarding Liga Privada like a mad man lately.


----------



## nikonnut

Bravo_Kilo said:


> Just received another box of Dirty Rats and a 5er of T52 Bellicosos. I've been hoarding Liga Privada like a mad man lately.


Amen, brother :tu Nothing mind blowing but I grabbed another pair of FFPs. Finally scored a box the hard way! :lol:


----------



## Austin_Smoker

I just "fell" for a box order from C.I. It was a special promotion they're running on Romeo y Julieta 1875's. Purchase a box of 25 and receive a free $300 Romeo y Julieta engraved soft flame (similar to S.T. Dupont) lighter. I'm not sure how much I will enjoy the cigars, but I figured it was worth $105 (after shipping) for a box of 25 and a free lighter.

Romeo y Julieta Cigars - Cigars International

Oh yeah, it's been a while since I've been on puff. My MBA has kept me ridiculously busy. I'm glad to be back!


----------



## pittjitsu

double post, sorry


----------



## pittjitsu

I just scored a box of Alec Bradley Tempus centurians for $70 bucks, cant beat that deal.
I also bought a box of Hemingways in short storty. I'm new to cigars and i'm still finding what I like and what I don't.


----------



## Othello

Austin_Smoker said:


> I just "fell" for a box order from C.I. It was a special promotion they're running on Romeo y Julieta 1875's. Purchase a box of 25 and receive a free $300 Romeo y Julieta engraved soft flame (similar to S.T. Dupont) lighter. I'm not sure how much I will enjoy the cigars, but I figured it was worth $105 (after shipping) for a box of 25 and a free lighter.
> 
> Romeo y Julieta Cigars - Cigars International
> 
> Oh yeah, it's been a while since I've been on puff. My MBA has kept me ridiculously busy. I'm glad to be back!


These cigars are actually quite good. I've tried the belis and the bullies, and have one left in the humidor. You should try the Cedro Deluxe No. 2. A really creamy, delightful smoke. Enjoy!


----------



## mata777

MOAB's


----------



## socalocmatt




----------



## pittjitsu

I


lukesparksoff said:


> The 'Like This' Double Perfecto Sampler No. 2
> 12 CIGARS $31
> includes:
> 2 - Aurora Preferidos Corojo No. 1 (6" x 58)
> 2 - Estd 1844 Anejado No. 60 (6" x 60)
> 2 - Gurkha '8-Year Aged' Legend Aniversario (6" x 60)
> 2 - Macanudo Vintage Maduro 1997 Perfecto (6" x 49)
> 2 - Nica Libre Double Perfecto (6" x 60)
> 2 - Padilla Miami Oscuro Limitado Perfecto (6" x 60)
> 
> Sol Cubano Artisan - Salomon
> BOX OF 5 $25
> 
> Colibri Enterprise - GUN
> GUN METAL $37
> 
> total value $370  , I paid $97 Today was a good day
> View attachment 66383
> View attachment 66384
> View attachment 66385


May I ask, where did you get the lighter for that price?
?


----------



## Johnpaul

socalocmatt said:


> DPG Cuban Classics. Looks like they started adding a band on the foot. When did that start to happen?
> 
> Ashton VSG
> 
> Opus X Lost City


Matt since you decided to rub it in twice I did you the favor of posting it a couple more times...

You're welcome.


----------



## socalocmatt

Johnpaul said:


> Matt since you decided to rub it in twice I did you the favor of posting it a couple more times...
> 
> You're welcome.


LOL. My bad. I guess thats what drinking will do!


----------



## lukesparksoff

pittjitsu said:


> I
> May I ask, where did you get the lighter for that price?
> ?


CBid have them all the time $30-50 is about right for a $100 lighter (don"t over bid)


----------



## doomXsaloon

5 JDN Antano 1970 Gran Consel
5 Graycliff 1666 Double Espresso
3 Viaje S&B FOAB
2 GH Vintage 2002


----------



## lukesparksoff

look what I found in the mail, (And yes I can smoke them LOL)
View attachment 66420


----------



## socalocmatt

^ Nice!!! One day I would love to take the time to go there.


----------



## szyzk

Picked up a few more Casa Fuentes, some of the new Illusione Ultras, a few Opus X xXx, a Lito Gomez Small Batch #3, and I found a handful of 2010 Singulares so I bought those too!


----------



## skfr518

Well I went a little crazy because I needed some everyday smokes to age, so here it goes:
1 box Padilla Achilles
10 Cain Maduro Robustos
Box of 30 Diesel Un-holy Cocktail
2 boxes of Padilla '48 Edicioin Limitada
1 box Padilla Habano

Then 4 Zombies from a great BOTL
Oh almost forgot the 5 WMDs I got at my Local B&M


----------



## kuntry08

Just got the following order in from the devil site

Oliva Serie V Special V Figurado (Single)
Rocky Patel Royal Vintage Sixty (Single)
Padron 1964 Anniversary Series Monarca Maduro (Single) 
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art Maduro (Single)
Oliva Serie V Churchill Extra (Single) 
Nub 460 Cameroon (Single) 
Padron 1964 Anniversary Series Superior Maduro (Single) 

Paid $53, shipping included. How do you guys think I did?


----------



## Wallbright

S&Bs Fat Man bundle for a split I am doing and then a few freebies the seller threw in.


----------



## socalocmatt

Alright Johnpaul, I promise not to post this one twice. UPS showed up today with my loot from CAYP:


----------



## szyzk

socalocmatt said:


> Alright Johnpaul, I promise not to post this one twice. UPS showed up today with my loot from CAYP:


:smoke: :thumb:

Thanks for the order, Matt! And, have you tried the Ferals yet? I think they're my favorite Pig!

No big purchases today for me, just went back for another Casa Fuente lancero and another CF Rosado.


----------



## socalocmatt

szyzk said:


> :smoke: :thumb:
> 
> Thanks for the order, Matt! And, have you tried the Ferals yet? I think they're my favorite Pig!
> 
> No big purchases today for me, just went back for another Casa Fuente lancero and another CF Rosado.


Yea, I had a few from a box split I did in late Dec. They are like a longer verssion of the No 9 pig IMO. Great flavor and a TON of smoke.


----------



## mata777

Final bird landed today.








10 FFP (I thought I would never see a box of these in my house). 
1 Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto (I want to see just how much I can disagree with CA mag).
2 Casa Magma Colorado Robusto
2 padron 64 Exclusivo
1 Ashston #10 Maduro
3 LP T52's Robusto

Looks like everyone is picking up some very nice stuff!!
Happy Easter Everyone!!


----------



## PARA45

I bought a 12 pack of Don Lino Africa Gordito Torpedo (4.0" x 58), a box of Don Lino Kifaro (torpedo)(6.2" x 52) & a box of Don Lino Gordito Robusto (4.0" x 58). I purchase these cigars to take them with me to Africa on my first safari.


----------



## RealSRS

Im greedy


----------



## szyzk

socalocmatt said:


> Yea, I had a few from a box split I did in late Dec. They are like a longer verssion of the No 9 pig IMO. Great flavor and a TON of smoke.


The flavors really shine! I think the FFP is a great example of when a bigger cigar can out-perform a smaller cigar.


----------



## AcaiBerry

*you are right*

nothing else needs


----------



## TheTomcat




----------



## lukesparksoff

1 cabinet Tatuaje 7th Reserva Maduro
1 Gurkha Ancient Warrior Torpedo 5 Pack
1 Oliva Cain 660 Habano Natural 
1 Oliva Cain 660 Maduro Maduro 
1 Oliva Cain Daytona 60 Natural 
1 Oliva Cain F 660 Dark Natural 
1 Oliva Cain Nub 460 Habano Natural 
1 Oliva Cain Nub 460 Maduro Maduro

3 2012 cigarfestshirts
View attachment 66440
View attachment 66441

View attachment 66438
View attachment 66439


----------



## Wallbright




----------



## nikonnut

My haul for the week


----------



## PaulE

Christopher, you are really a LP whore. :lol: Amazing haul brother. :thumb:


----------



## nikonnut

PaulE said:


> Christopher, you are really a LP whore. :lol: Amazing haul brother. :thumb:


and proud of it, brother! :tu


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

nikonnut said:


> My haul for the week


Seems I'm not the only one hoarding Liga lately. Well played, sir,


----------



## Wallbright




----------



## ejgarnut

Wallbright said:


>


youve been on a tear lately Tyler....some nice pickups there!


----------



## Smoke0ne

Found these little piggies down in Panama City on Spring Break. From the first batch shipped to this B&M, in 2010, got them for 12$ a piece. :madgrin:


----------



## xixon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

a single CAO Italia Gondola...actually it was a gift, it's my only NC of my ~800 cigars 

looking forward to smoking it....want to let it settle down for awhile as it wasn't stored well


----------



## ShortFuse

Picked up 10 Viaje SnB Fatman in a box split ... But I'd have to really think hard about what my last NC purchase was other than that!


----------



## nikonnut

Smoke. One said:


> Found these little piggies down in Panama City on Spring Break. From the first batch shipped to this B&M, in 2010, got them for 12$ a piece. :madgrin:


Sam, 
Very nice score. I'm jealous.


----------



## miket156

I bought a 10 pack of Oliva V Double Robusto on a daily special from a Cigar Shop that is one day delivery away from me. The cigars were a bit hard, so a couple weeks sitting in my humidor is in order. They are not too far gone, and I couldn't walk away from the deal for the price!


Cheers!


Mike T.


----------



## Sarge

*Re: you are right*

never been a big cigarbid user but after stumbling on the LOL at these idiots @ cigarbid.com thread last night I decided to go hit it up. Kept putting off ordering a box MoW Puros when they were on sale a couple-few months back so first up was those... $37 a box. I managed to avoid a dozen or so other intriguing cigars when I decided to make one more stop; to Free Fall. EPC Club 52 10 Packs, Hmm let's see. $32.50 was the low, cheapest box [20 count] online is about $100 & I had been eying them up as part of my next order. Might as well give it a shot. No luck, no luck, numerous resets, no luck, finally a last attempt I figured I should just try paying the extra 40 cents and get them for $32.90. Ding!! Think I should probably mosey around that place a little more often when I'm in the market for a cigar they might have. :thumb: also not a fan of posting what I bought until I have a picture but since those deals still might be out there.... best of luck


----------



## jjjoseph

*Re: you are right*

From one of ptreed's sale thread:


----------



## justbrew77

Just picked these up on friday.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Just cracked open a box of Romeo y Julieta 1875 (toro: 6x50) Excibitition #3's I bought ENTIRELY for the free soft flame lighter that accompanied it. The lighter is AMAZING! It has that "ping" sound that we all love and is extremely heavy duty. If any of you have ever considered purchasing a S.T. Dupont softflame, I would certainly recommend purchasing this combo.

Box of 25 Romeo y Julieta Toros (Sumatra wrapper, Dominican binder/filler) and a free $300 lighter for : $99.

The cigars are actually REALLY good. I had extremely low expectations, but am thoroughly impressed.

Just thought I'd share.

Romeo y Julieta Cigars - Cigars International


----------



## nishdog007

just bought a few Vallejuelo Gran Toros at my local B&M


----------



## wigant

Since i'm just starting out smoking cigars, I've bought some singles (budget) sticks just to try some different ones. 2 shipments for cigarworld in Germany:
1 x Winston Churchill Lancaster
1 x Villa Zamorano Robusto
1 x Romeo y Julietta Mille fleur
1 x Ashton Benchmade Robusto
1 x Rocky Patel Sun Grown Petit Corona
1 x Oliva Serie G Double Robusto
1 x Bundle Selection Honduras Corona
1 x Tatuaje La Seleccion de Cazador Noellas (free try-out)
1 x Joyas de Panama Brevas
1 x Joyas de Panama Robusto
1 x La Flor de Rosa flor de rosa
1 x Marca Fina Panama Corona
1 x Marca Fina Nicaragua Robusto
1 x Alejandro Lopez Robusto
and finally an Easter present from the retailer: 
1 x Montecristo Edmundo

I'm a happy camper:razz:


----------



## lukesparksoff

View attachment 66540
View attachment 66541
View attachment 66542


15 - Graycliff Espresso Series 'Double Espresso' MAZO
1 - My Uzi Weigh A Ton
2 - Liga privada #9
1 - Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva #49 
4 - My Father No. 1 Robusto 
4 - My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto
4 - Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Robusto 
4 - La Reloba Seleccion Habano Robusto 
4 - La Reloba Seleccion Sumatra Robusto 
4 - La Reloba Seleccion Mexico Robusto 
4 - Tabacos Baez Serie H Famosos 
4 - Tabacos Baez Serie SF Robusto


----------



## IlmProcess

Just won a box of Maroma Fuerte Churchills


----------



## Leaf-Manic

Illusione 'hl' Holy Lance 5-pack... Think I over paid for them but I really wanted to try one.


----------



## Othello

Leaf-Manic said:


> Illusione 'hl' Holy Lance 5-pack... Think I over paid for them but I really wanted to try one.


I think these will run between 48.00 and 55.00 for a fiver including shipping. I have two in my humidor that I have yet to smoke........ I can't remember what I paid for two singles off the top of my head, but I may have over paid for them myself. It happens, don't sweat it and enjoy the cigars!


----------



## Don_in_Texas

I was running low on a lot of my go-to stuff so last weekend I went a little crazy on cigar sprint. Here's my list-

10 Man O' War torpedoes
20 Ruination Belicosos
10 Ruinatin robustos (the 6 X 60's)
10 Ave Maria Charlemagnes
5 Ave Maria Holy Grails
24 Diesel Shorties
10 Sol Cubana Cuban Cabinet Magnums
25 Perdomo Reserve Champagne Robustos

All that set me back about $340 with the free shipping. Roughly $3 a stick so i figure i did alright. The Sol Cubanas were the only blind buy, but I tried one today ROTT and enjoyed it a lot. It's going on my short list. I should be set for a while I hope


----------



## pittjitsu

Othello said:


> I think these will run between 48.00 and 55.00 for a fiver including shipping. I have two in my humidor that I have yet to smoke........ I can't remember what I paid for two singles off the top of my head, but I may have over paid for them myself. It happens, don't sweat it and enjoy the cigars!


 about $40 at Atlantic cigar
Cigarbid, $37


----------



## Othello

pittjitsu said:


> about $40 at Atlantic cigar
> Cigarbid, $37


Right, Atlantic is $40.95 before est. tax & shipping (48), and if you got a fiver for $37.00 before shipping, you did pretty good (41). It looks like the MSRP ( on the Atlantic site ) is $48.00, so that's $9.60 each before tax and shipping.

Now that means we have to try and get them for $5 somewhere :frusty:

Say, Pitt, how'd you like that Hemingway SS?


----------



## pittjitsu

Othello said:


> Right, Atlantic is $40.95 before est. tax & shipping (48), and if you got a fiver for $37.00 before shipping, you did pretty good (41). It looks like the MSRP ( on the Atlantic site ) is $48.00, so that's $9.60 each before tax and shipping.
> 
> Now that means we have to try and get them for $5 somewhere :frusty:
> 
> Say, Pitt, how'd you like that Hemingway SS?


I loved it. I'm new to smoking so its the perfect size to strength. Ratio for me. Plus it gave out tons of rich smoke and was filled with flavor. If it has a downfall its that there where no flavor transitions. It was the same from beginning to nub. Not a bad thing. I'm glad I bought 10.


----------



## Wallbright




----------



## pittjitsu

Wallbright said:


>


I bought the same nub sampler. Same padrons except in 64. What are those Nicaraguan sticks you bought plenty of? I assume their good? Teach please


----------



## Wallbright

pittjitsu said:


> I bought the same nub sampler. Same padrons except in 64. What are those Nicaraguan sticks you bought plenty of? I assume their good? Teach please


Nice! I love the 64s and wanted to try the 26s so I picked the sampler up.

The Nicaraguan sticks are a 'house' blend by Famous Smoke called Famous Nicaraguan 5000s. They are really good after about a year or two's age on them so I stocked up to age. I have a healthy rotation of aged cheaper and nicer sticks so I have been stocking up recently on cigars to age.


----------



## jeepman_su

I picked up 5'ers of Viaje SnB MOAB, Warlock Robusto, My Father Lancero, and Torano Exodus 1959 Robusto's. It was a mild week to say the least, but did get a few I have wanted.


----------



## Leaf-Manic

I paid 38.50 on a cbid quick buy.. Looks like I did okay, can't wait to fire one up!


----------



## pittjitsu

Wallbright said:


> Nice! I love the 64s and wanted to try the 26s so I picked the sampler up.
> 
> The Nicaraguan sticks are a 'house' blend by Famous Smoke called Famous Nicaraguan 5000s. They are really good after about a year or two's age on them so I stocked up to age. I have a healthy rotation of aged cheaper and nicer sticks so I have been stocking up recently on cigars to age.


Ahh now I get why I have never heard of them.. Thanks. Kudos on the patience.. I cant wait two years for anything.


----------



## ko4000

I haven't been able to spend much as of late (new addition to the fam) so I grabbed another bundle of Gran Habano v2002 just to scratch the itch.


----------



## grapplefu

Picked up a box of Anejo Sharks


----------



## abhoe

^Jelly.

I Recently bought










And a Box of Cain Lancero Tubos off the monster


----------



## TheTomcat

Hit the local B&M yesterday amd they had Gurkha on sale. Then I got home and there was a box (turning into a daily occurance) on my doorstep from cbid. HERES THE KICKER! I smoked a Gurkha Viper and a Vintage Shaggy Toro and liked them both! WHT? I haven't liked any others that I've tried. On my dooestep was the Man O War sampler with a Robusto, a Virtue and a Ruination. Anyway, here they are.


----------



## pittjitsu

TheTomcat said:


> Hit the local B&M yesterday amd they had Gurkha on sale. Then I got home and there was a box (turning into a daily occurance) on my doorstep from cbid. HERES THE KICKER! I smoked a Gurkha Viper and a Vintage Shaggy Toro and liked them both! WHT? I haven't liked any others that I've tried. On my dooestep was the Man O War sampler with a Robusto, a Virtue and a Ruination. Anyway, here they are.


Very nice! What's the gurkha with the wax over the foot?


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

View attachment 66643


Feral Flying Pigs


----------



## Smoke0ne

Picked these, "hard to find's", up while at Burn's tobacco shop in Chattanooga this weekend.


----------



## Stonedog

My latest cbid winnings showed up today:



5x MoW Virtue Churchill
5x MoW Virtue Lonsdale
5x Alec Bradley Family Blend Vr1


----------



## yellowv

Got a few things today.


----------



## socalocmatt

pittjitsu said:


> Very nice! What's the gurkha with the wax over the foot?


Gurkha Grand Reserve



yellowv said:


> Got a few things today.


Some very nice pickups there :thumb:


----------



## amorrn

I just picked up the 'Help the Cause' sampler on Cigars International. I'm especially excited to try out the La Perla Habana Black Pearl Robusto and the Man O'War Robusto.


----------



## pittjitsu

amorrn said:


> I just picked up the 'Help the Cause' sampler on Cigars International. I'm especially excited to try out the La Perla Habana Black Pearl Robusto and the Man O'War Robusto.


What's the cause we are helping? Just curious.


----------



## abhoe

Picked up a box of Work of Art Maduros.. Couldn't resist.


----------



## amorrn

pittjitsu said:


> What's the cause we are helping? Just curious.


Proceeds from the sales benefit Cigar Rights of America, a public advocacy group working on behalf of cigar smokers. Currently they are supporting legislation which is intended to amend the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act to exempt premium hand-rolled cigars from FDA regulation and "user's fees".


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Just received a 5er of Padilla Miami Made in Miamis from Cbid.


----------



## RealSRS

yellowv said:


> Got a few things today.












Im dying to try that tat Halloween series. Very nice sticks there! Enjoy those

Im currently resisting the urge to buy a box of illusione epernay! I really want a box but just cant do it. Ordered way to much at the end of last month and the start of this one.


----------



## pittjitsu

amorrn said:


> Proceeds from the sales benefit Cigar Rights of America, a public advocacy group working on behalf of cigar smokers. Currently they are supporting legislation which is intended to amend the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act to exempt premium hand-rolled cigars from FDA regulation and "user's fees".


Thanks for that explanation.


----------



## sdlaird

Well, my box of Anejo 46s came in yesterday:




























and










They are in the deep freeze and maybe I'll start crackin into them this time next year. I have a 5er in the humi from last year that I will start digging into this summer...


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd

Would be my score from the Texas Cigar Fest









Grab Bag:
601 Serie La Bomba Napalm, NIC (5 x 52, NIC)
A.J. Fernandez San Lotano Oval Petit Robusto, NIC (4.5 x 54, NIC)
Alec Bradley Prensado Churchill, HON (7 x 48, HON)
Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Fuente (Sun Grown), DR (6.75 x 50, DR)
Carlos Torano Vault Robusto, NIC (5 x 52, NIC)
Casa Fernandez Miami Toro Reserva, USA (6 x 54, USA)
Casa Magna Churchill Gorda Oscuro, NIC (6.5 x 56, NIC)
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Invictos, USA (5 x 50, USA)
E.P. Carrillo Core Line Predilectos Maduro, DR (6.125 x 52, DR)
Esteban Carreras 211 Sixty, DR (6 x 60, DR)
Gran Habano Corojo #5 Lunch Break, HON (4.5 x 40, HON)
Gurkha Seduction XO, HON (6 x 60, HON)
J. Fuego Gran Reserva Corojo No.1 Belicoso, HON (6 x 54, HON)
Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta Serie No. 7, NIC (6 x 50, NIC)
Kristoff Ligero Criollo Robusto, DR (5.5 x 54, DR)
La Flor Dominicana Coronado Chisel, DR (6 x 54, DR)
La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel Maduro, DR (6 x 54, DR)
La Gloria Cubana Artesanos Retro Especialé Habanero, DR (6 x 52, DR)
La Riqueza No. 4 Hermoso Cabinet, NIC (5 x 48, NIC)
La Sirena The Prince, NIC (5 x 50, NIC)
Montecristo White Rothchilde, DR (5 x 52, DR)
Oliva Nub 460 Connecticut, NIC (4 x 60, NIC)
Oliva Serie O Toro Maduro, NIC (6 x 50, NIC)
Padron No. 2000 Maduro, HON/NIC (5 x 50, HON/NIC)
Perdomo ESV 2002 Natural Robusto, NIC (5 x 54, NIC)
Rocky Patel Xen by Nish Patel Robusto, HON (5 x 50, HON)
Room 101 213, HON (5.5 x 44, HON)
San Cristobal Elegancia Pyramid, NIC (6.12 x 52, NIC)
Santa Rosa Toro, HON (6 x 50, HON)
Xikar HC Series Habano Colorado Salomon Limitado, HON (7 x 58, HON)

Purchased, Room 101 Xikar Cutter, Box Room 101 Ltd Namakubi Edition Sucio, HON (7 x 48, HON), and Sample packs of Real Men Smoke Cigars Badge & Firefighter cigars


----------



## zabhatton

man too bad famous doesnt deliver to canada i really like that nicaraguan churchill after some age


----------



## Desertlifter

Nothing fancy - 

2 CAO Osa
2 CAO Cameroon
1 CAO Gold

Because that got me the "Last Stick Standing" cigars.

They look/smell good on first glance. "C" is a lighter wrapped cigar, "A" is a maddie (I think) and "O" is something in between. I'll post pics and reviews this weekend of at least two of them.


----------



## socalocmatt

Showed up yesterday:










Got these of Friday:


----------



## FemaraFe

*nothing else*

I'm new here , nice thread!


----------



## danb206

2 San Latano Ovals
3 Viaje MOAB
2 Viaje FOAB
1 Viaje WMD
6 Alec Bradley Prensada


----------



## BDog

danb206 said:


> 2 San Latano Ovals
> 3 Viaje MOAB
> 2 Viaje FOAB
> 1 Viaje WMD
> 6 Alec Bradley Prensada


:welcome: to Puff! Nice First post with some great smokes to be enjoyed!


----------



## Rock31

very nice Matt! GoF YUM!


----------



## usrower321

5 AF Sungrown Cuban Belicosos. First NC purchase in months


----------



## nikonnut

Swore I wasn't going to buy any this week but I just had to grab a 5er of S&B WMDs. Shuckins bombed me one and I loved it so....


----------



## bazookajoe8

just picked these up today


----------



## smokin_dad

Just ordered a box of LHC Oscuro Fuerte and a Nica Libre Flight sampler. Will be here Friday.


----------



## sdlaird

Box of Short Story Maduros arrived today.


----------



## RedDragon888

*Re: nothing else*



FemaraFe said:


> I'm new here , nice thread!


Welcome Kenya! Puff is a great site with plenty of nice threads, glad to have you with us!


----------



## piperdown

Just picked these up today after lunch.

View attachment 66722


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Small purchase today, an LFD Air Bender, Illusione 88 maduro, an Alex Bradley American Blend robusto, and a box of Gran Habano #3 miniatures.


----------



## yellowv

Got these today.


----------



## Wallbright

Some purchases that came in today. Two sticks were damaged so hopefully they replace them.


----------



## Flapjack23

Just gat back from Vegas, got a couple Casa Fuentes (plus the box) from Casa Fuente and a trip to The Cigar Box (on Western) yielded 2 Liga T-52 Robustos, 2 T-52 Belcosos, 3 Feral Flying Pigs (he had 8 left but the wife was watching and I've never had a T-52), and 10 (plus the box) Opus x Robustos:


----------



## xeromz

The orange orb in the sky is shining bright and is super wonderful here in the Peninsula. Our local B&M burnt down in a fire a few months ago, and the other close one in the mall shut down. We decided to do lunch at Sagno de Vino in Poulsbo - a wonderful place to eat. While down in poulsbo, and after a bottle of wine we happen to go into a nice little shop w/ a humidor. My wife insisted that I get a cigar to enjoy tonight while we sit next to the fire. I am a lucky man. Ended up getting a CAO Brazilia Gol.


----------



## RealSRS

5'er of OR tat cojonu 2006


----------



## Smoke0ne

C-Bid got me once again. This time with the box pressed MOW Sampler that included an Armada.:mrgreen:


----------



## newbcub

The flash makes it hard to see a few of them
Padron 64's 5 monaco maduro's & 5 naturals ( not sure if this is correct name, never had'em had to try them.)
Padron 26's 4 maduro and 4 natural- same as above 
10-601 blue label maduro's and 2011 cigar affic cigar of the year sampler (20 cigars) minus c.c's


----------



## Juicestain

Nice pickup's all:thumb: Auto repairs have killed my cigar budget for awhile, color me jealous.


----------



## qbjolly

Man O' War Ruination 5-pack. 

My buddy and I smokes two ROTT. Mine was good, not great, but my buddy said his was garbage (overwhelmingly bitter about half way though). Sucks to be him....or so I thought. Thinking he got a dud, I smoked another one two days later. Big mistake!!! It started out good, but about half way through, it got so bitter I had to toss it. 

The worst thing is I KNOW BETTER! My impatience got the best of me and now I only have two sticks left and a horrible experience to overcome before I buy any more Ruinations.


----------



## nikonnut

Ordered these last week but Mr. Postman blessed my mail box with a handful of nukes today


----------



## nishdog007

Box of AF Hemingway SS


----------



## smelvis

Well Kinda went nuts again.

I have a few boxes in the freezer but when I take the picture for you guy's the main event will be...:lock1:

Six full boxes of these Opus X 22 Charity boxes each one has 22 coffins. Damn my biggest single purchase yet and I have a whole bunch as well to add to the photo. :lock1:


----------



## socalocmatt

6 Opus 22 boxes!!! Holy Sh*t! :faint:


----------



## smelvis

socalocmatt said:


> 6 Opus 22 boxes!!! Holy Sh*t! :faint:


Yeah I think I need a bigger motor home


----------



## socalocmatt

smelvis said:


> Yeah I think I need a bigger motor home


Just buy a motorized humidor on wheels :biggrin:


----------



## Sarge

some great buys Dave & Andy. doubt I'll find myself buying the 22 Set but one of these days I'll have myself a coffin to smoke. :thumb:

Some more sweet buys to everyone else on the few Pages I looked at.

I broke down a week ago & placed an order










was suppose to be a Fiver of Los Hermanos in there as well but they goofed up so those should be on their way. The Bundle is La Tribu Corona from Atlantic. Frekn' incredible cigar. Highly suggest everyone check these out. Of course a few singles, self explanatory, Zulu Zulu Habano was impressive once I got past the first half of usual Gran Habano flavor profile. Then of course a box of Illusione 2, Casa Magna Domus Centuriones & Fiver of Sencillo Double Rs.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

smelvis said:


> Well Kinda went nuts again.
> 
> I have a few boxes in the freezer but when I take the picture for you guy's the main event will be...:lock1:
> 
> Six full boxes of these Opus X 22 Charity boxes each one has 22 coffins. Damn my biggest single purchase yet and I have a whole bunch as well to add to the photo. :lock1:


You my friend;:wave: are a true inspiration!:ranger:


----------



## tek2advanced

*Re: you are right*



jjjoseph said:


> From one of ptreed's sale thread:


How much were the sharks for?


----------



## TheTomcat

A few more Gurkhas and G.A.R.'s to try.


----------



## raycarlo

5er Ashton 21 year salute
10 Tatuaje Black Label Petite Lanceros
50 Tatuaje petite cazadore reserva (split w/ MrFuentes)


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

Cain Daytona Dbl. Toro, and Aturo Fuente 858 Claro lonsdales


----------



## kdmckin

10-Cores
5- San Lotano Maduro
1- Olivia V Tubo
1-Liga L40
1-Warlock
2-T52
1-Tat Black
1-Tat White
1-Tat Capa Especial
1-Cao La Trivata Maduro


----------



## FridayGt

smelvis said:


> Well Kinda went nuts again.
> 
> I have a few boxes in the freezer but when I take the picture for you guy's the main event will be...:lock1:
> 
> Six full boxes of these Opus X 22 Charity boxes each one has 22 coffins. Damn my biggest single purchase yet and I have a whole bunch as well to add to the photo. :lock1:


Smelvis my friend, my how I have missed seeing your hauls! lol. Good purchase!

Just got back from the Dominican on my Honeymoon and picked up a box of Best Sellers and a 2011 Holiday Collection. Yum! 








On a completely random side note, for those of you that remember, this is Biggie... lol.


----------



## BMack

FridayGt said:


> Smelvis my friend, my how I have missed seeing your hauls! lol. Good purchase!
> 
> Just got back from the Dominican on my Honeymoon and picked up a box of Best Sellers and a 2011 Holiday Collection. Yum!
> http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa108/fridaygt/20120425_174547.jpg
> On a completely random side note, for those of you that remember, this is Biggie... lol.
> [IMG]http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa108/fridaygt/20120406_175759.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> Congratulations! haha, we were just talking about you and Biggie in chat a couple of days ago!


----------



## FridayGt

BMack said:


> Congratulations! haha, we were just talking about you and Biggie in chat a couple of days ago!


Hahaha, awesome! Lol. Now that the wedding has calmed down, I've been able to kind of get back to things a bit.


----------



## sligub

Jesus dave that's some haul.


----------



## BMack

FridayGt said:


> Hahaha, awesome! Lol. Now that the wedding has calmed down, I've been able to kind of get back to things a bit.


Good to hear Jordan, we've missed you bud!


----------



## FridayGt

Thanks bud, I've really missed being here too. I've found in my time gone that life is far less kind and welcoming than Puff. :cowboyic9:


----------



## Rock31

smelvis you are nuts....but the price was right 

amazing pickups!


----------



## raycarlo

Small lunch time purchase but great deal, got these in the 20% off bin at B&M, got all these for $36.75
2 Ashton ESG robusto
1 Ashton ESG churchill
2 Hoyo de monterrey en cedros Marcos


----------



## bwhite220

That's what I call a successful lunch!


----------



## danb206

New additions....productive day


----------



## socalocmatt

Won these in a poker game tonight:









:banana:


----------



## smelvis

:mischief: Okay another pile about this big in the Cuban thread soon. :smoke: I have more but they are in baggies and partial boxes it was just easier to post full boxes and plus I am kinda excited about the 6 boxes of the Opus X 22 coffin sets :tape: I do think I may just about have enough cigars now LOL


----------



## pittjitsu

smelvis said:


> :mischief: Okay another pile about this big in the Cuban thread soon. :smoke: I have more but they are in baggies and partial boxes it was just easier to post full boxes and plus I am kinda excited about the 6 boxes of the Opus X 22 coffin sets :tape: I do think I may just about have enough cigars now LOL


Oh BS. There is never enough Dave. It's a sickness, face it. I bought that second humidity and after speaking with you I went from a 200ct to a 500ct. Its already full in two weeks.


----------



## loulax07

Damn what an acquisition Dave! Jealous


----------



## slimjim32

Unfortunately can't post pictures (not home with my cigars) but I just recently bought two boxes of Liga FFP


----------



## bwhite220

slimjim32 said:


> Unfortunately can't post pictures (not home with my cigars) but I just recently bought two boxes of Liga FFP


I hate you. HAHAHAHA

Where did you find them?!


----------



## bwhite220

I decided to call my favorite B&M that has hard to find cigars (Outlaw Cigars) and just purchased 10 LP No. 9 Belicosos. They are selling them for $14.95/ea and they still have 10 more left. They also mentioned that they have the Toros as well as some T52's (I didn't get the shapes or counts on them). They only charge $7.00 to ship it out and it goes out today. Great B&M to deal with!


----------



## Wallbright




----------



## mikel1128

CAO America

IMG_0179[1] | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## raycarlo

2 Puros Indios Chief
Xikar V cutter


----------



## nikonnut

Not here yet but I found a 5er of No.9 robustos. Getting to be quite the challenge


----------



## Diusterios

*you are right*

I'm surprized, thanks!


----------



## voiceoverguy

I just picked up a 5er of Nub Connecticut from the devil site. I love these with my morning coffee.


----------



## Juicestain

2008 CFCF Opus 22 split with my friend Josh (mortanis). Price was too good to pass up:thumb:


----------



## Rock31

nice pickup Justin!


----------



## smelvis

Juicestain said:


> 2008 CFCF Opus 22 split with my friend Josh (mortanis). Price was too good to pass up:thumb:


Good Buy Justin
Looks kinda familiar kiddo man they take up a lot of room. Come on up I have some old sharks we can torch


----------



## slimjim32

I got them from cigarsatyourprice. They posted on here saying they got some boxes in, definitely had to jump at them


----------



## RetiredNavyIC

Local B&M (Specs) had these labeled as a "discontinued item". Good thing is, these are ready to smoke!


----------



## gosh

Stopped by the B&M today and picked up a couple sticks



Tat Series P Sumatra, cheap Tat? Yea I'll try that! Roxor Deluxe I have never heard of, saw it in the store last time I was there, forgot to look it up, said screw it and bought one to try. And Viaje Super Shot, two of the 10 gauge, and two of the 12 gauge (one of which is being toasted as I type). Paying 8 bucks for a 3 1/4" cigar makes me wanna punch a kitten, but they're so goddamn good and all sold out everywhere else, I bit the bullet (ha! pun!)


----------



## roaster

Awww man! Some of my favorite DPGs, Navy! Especially with rest. I'll never forget the first time I smoked one, thought I was gonna faint!


----------



## StogieNinja

Wallbright said:


>


those are lovely.


----------



## StogieNinja

RetiredNavyIC said:


> Local B&M (Specs) had these labeled as a "discontinued item". Good thing is, these are ready to smoke!


Nice score! Best $3 stick around.


----------



## nadroj

I just picked up a 10 pack of Tatuaje Havana VI in robusto size.


----------



## mikel1128

My score today from Specs.


__
https://flic.kr/p/6983715148









3 Undercrown
3 Oliva Serie V
3 CAO Brazilia
2 Nub Habano 
2 Nub Maduro
2 Nub Cameroon

Plus a Xixar cutter and a Coleman 48qt cooler to start my coolidor.


----------



## PadillaGuy

It's been a bit since I've posted in this thread,
so, here goes...

This week...
Box of Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta lanceroes
Box of Room 101 San Andreas 213's
Box of Room 101 OSOK
3 "football cigar" and figurado samplers (cigars.com)

No pics yet, sorry...

Good smokes, all!
PG


----------



## FWTX

DEVIL SINGLES
$75.00 FOR THE LOT


----------



## woodted

PadillaGuy said:


> It's been a bit since I've posted in this thread,
> so, here goes...
> 
> This week...
> Box of Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta lanceroes
> Box of Room 101 San Andreas 213's
> Box of Room 101 OSOK
> 3 "football cigar" and figurado samplers (cigars.com)
> 
> No pics yet, sorry...
> 
> Good smokes, all!
> PG


Marty,

Let me know how those lanceros smoke. Been eying those up.


----------



## TheTomcat

Box of Gurkha Viper.


----------



## sum12nv

5'er of Liga Privada Undercrown's and a 5'er of the No. 9's


----------



## nikonnut

sum12nv said:


> 5'er of Liga Privada Undercrown's and a 5'er of the No. 9's


Hey me too! Well the 5er of No.9s anyways. Nice score! :tu


----------



## sum12nv

nikonnut said:


> Hey me too! Well the 5er of No.9s anyways. Nice score! :tu


Awesome! Which no.9's did you go with?


----------



## nikonnut

sum12nv said:


> Awesome! Which no.9's did you go with?


I'm a sucker for the robustos. They're just the perfect size and the ideal amount of smoke time for me


----------



## pittjitsu

Todays UPS presents at the door.


----------



## kdmckin

Very Nice Pitt!


pittjitsu said:


> Todays UPS presents at the door.
> 
> View attachment 38141


----------



## MrFuentes

5 pack Best Sellers


----------



## cebump

Picked up a few Undercrowns and a several different Kristoffs at the local BM yesterday.


----------



## gosh

Another day, another Viaje Super Shot 12 order (15), and another receipt my wife must never find...

Seriously, I've lost my mind with these! I won't stop until they're sold out nationwide!!!!


----------



## nikonnut

gosh said:


> Another day, another Viaje Super Shot 12 order (15), and another receipt my wife must never find...
> 
> Seriously, I've lost my mind with these! I won't stop until they're sold out nationwide!!!!


Nice! Trying to do the same thing with Liga Privada No.9s. Fortunately, I don't have to hide the receipts. 
Think you could maybe leave me a 5er to try?


----------



## loulax07

gosh said:


> Another day, another Viaje Super Shot 12 order (15), and another receipt my wife must never find...
> 
> Seriously, I've lost my mind with these! I won't stop until they're sold out nationwide!!!!


dude, why do u like em so much?


----------



## gosh

nikonnut said:


> Think you could maybe leave me a 5er to try?


Certainly! That is, if you can find a place online with any stock left >.< Lots of sites say they do, until you go to check out, then they're 'back-ordered' (hint: they're never coming in.)


loulax07 said:


> dude, why do u like em so much?


Dude, why does anyone like a particular cigar? I likes em! I find them super flavorful, the perfect amount of pepper (no pepper bomb), quite ridiculous amounts of smoke, and just about the world's most perfect size. AFTER I fell in love with them, I learned that they're limited edition, only 7500 sticks/300 boxes of each size. Sold out almost everywhere, trying to get my hands on a small stockpile to last me a bit.


----------



## socalocmatt

gosh said:


> *Sold out almost everywhere*, trying to get my hands on a small stockpile to last me a bit.


Oh really... :evil:


----------



## loulax07

gosh said:


> Certainly! That is, if you can find a place online with any stock left >.< Lots of sites say they do, until you go to check out, then they're 'back-ordered' (hint: they're never coming in.)
> 
> Dude, why does anyone like a particular cigar? I likes em! I find them super flavorful, the perfect amount of pepper (no pepper bomb), quite ridiculous amounts of smoke, and just about the world's most perfect size. AFTER I fell in love with them, I learned that they're limited edition, only 7500 sticks/300 boxes of each size. Sold out almost everywhere, trying to get my hands on a small stockpile to last me a bit.


thanks, THAT'S all i was askin, damn bucknut! gotta get my hands on some...


----------



## smelvis

I am kinda excited about this one so I will post these pic by themselves, I got the Blue Sycamore Humidor and 10 each of these cigars still packaged as new which comes as a full set. It is a beautiful Humidor folks.


----------



## Johnpaul

smelvis said:


> I am kinda excited about this one so I will post these pic by themselves, I got the Blue Sycamore Humidor and 10 each of these cigars still packaged as new which comes as a full set. It is a beautiful Humidor folks.


Thanks a lot Dave. That picture just ruined a perfectly good pair of underwear. :hail:


----------



## pittjitsu

smelvis said:


> I am kinda excited about this one so I will post these pic by themselves, I got the Blue Sycamore Humidor and 10 each of these cigars still packaged as new which comes as a full set. It is a beautiful Humidor folks.


WOW! Its Beautiful, Good luck with it.


----------



## nikonnut

That is a beautiful humi! And full of SO much goodness  Very nice, sir.


----------



## MarkC

I picked up...no, forget it; I'm not following _that!_


----------



## longburn

Wow! If you don't mind telling me, where did you get the lost city? I have been looking for some of those. At the moment I have a couple of bids on cbid but it's on the lanceros and I would rather it be something a little larger like a robusto. I've heard a lot of great opinions on them but haven't tried them yet. How do the compare to the FF OX?


----------



## pittjitsu

longburn said:


> Wow! If you don't mind telling me, where did you get the lost city? I have been looking for some of those. At the moment I have a couple of bids on cbid but it's on the lanceros and I would rather it be something a little larger like a robusto. I've heard a lot of great opinions on them but haven't tried them yet. How do the compare to the FF OX?


Just so you know, I Just won 12 opus x in robusto on cbid. No killer humidor though. That humi loaded with the sticks has a Marple of $2225!!! That's a serious rig Dave bought. The cheapest I've seen it go for was $1200


----------



## mikel1128

Finally made it out to Serious Cigars Tuesday, and this is what I walked away with.

5 Skull and Bones and 3 Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary.

Plus I got some empty boxes and beads for my coolidor project.


----------



## roaster

Nice! I've yet to try S&B so shame on me!


----------



## slimjim32

2 boxes of Feral Flying Pigs


----------



## Saint Jimbob

I had an itch, and called the Party Source to scratch it.. pics of dark & lovely treats will follow on arrival.


----------



## roaster

slimjim32 said:


> 2 boxes of Feral Flying Pigs


:boom:

I don't even... AHHH!


----------



## mikel1128

roaster said:


> Nice! I've yet to try S&B so shame on me!


I haven't tried them yet either. I smoked one of the Rocky Patel's while I was there. Decided I needed a couple more.


----------



## Tman

Swung over to the local B&M and picked up couple of smokes I haven't tried:

MUWAT
Aging Room m356 Robusto
Partagas 1845
Padron Anniversary (okay, I've had this before)

Can't wait to try these new smokes!


----------



## slimjim32

roaster said:


> :boom:
> 
> I don't even... AHHH!


I got the last 2 from best cigar prices.


----------



## mikel1128

This is what happened to me today at Serious Cigars today.
























































__
https://flic.kr/p/6996252118

3 Illusione, 3 Swag, 3 Rocky Patel 92, 2 Cohiba Toro's, 2 Lost City, 5 Alec Bradley Black Markets, and 5 My Uzi Weighs A Ton


----------



## rpb16

Excuse the coffee jitter crappy phone pic. Box is dated at just about a year old. I think for 45 dollars I did good :ss


----------



## nikonnut

My haul for the week plus a 5er of S&B WMDs and 4 S&B Fatmen (?) that I ordered today.










Definitely getting to be a challenge to hunt up but I gotta say those are the darkest FFPs I've ever seen. Looking forward to them.


----------



## bazookajoe8

got these tonite


----------



## nikonnut

bazookajoe8 said:


> got these tonite


Very nice, Joe! Enjoy those beautiful sticks :tu


----------



## bazookajoe8

Christopher, i just got a box of the feral piggies today at a local spot.


----------



## m00chness

rpb16 said:


> Excuse the coffee jitter crappy phone pic. Box is dated at just about a year old. I think for 45 dollars I did good :ss


I bought these last year. Decent smoke for the $, but for some reason most of these cigars cracked in my humidor. I have about 200 smokes, and these were the only ones. They all seemed to crack at the head too, which meant for an unpleasant smoking experience. I wound up giving them to a buddy who got wind I was considering chucking them in the garbage.


----------



## nikonnut

bazookajoe8 said:


> Christopher, i just got a box of the feral piggies today at a local spot.


Joe,
That's awesome! Congrats


----------



## Wallbright




----------



## rpb16

m00chness said:


> I bought these last year. Decent smoke for the $, but for some reason most of these cigars cracked in my humidor. I have about 200 smokes, and these were the only ones. They all seemed to crack at the head too, which meant for an unpleasant smoking experience. I wound up giving them to a buddy who got wind *I was considering chucking them in the garbage.*


Wow that bad huh?? The wrappers do seem a bit fragile, but i havent had any problems yet, and i have a tendency to handle my new cigars alot. I smoked one yesterday, and I cut a pretty decent size chunk off the head and didnt get any sort of cracking whatsoever.


----------



## raycarlo

Picked up 4 football cigars from Cigar.com and finally got a hold of 2 Opus X A cigars, in 3 years I'll be able to enjoy them


----------



## pittjitsu

raycarlo said:


> Picked up 4 football cigars from Cigar.com and finally got a hold of 2 Opus X A cigars, in 3 years I'll be able to enjoy them


Excuse my nubie ignorance, but can you smoke that football or is it just for looking at? Seems like a tough one for the cutter.


----------



## Smoke0ne




----------



## abhoe

Just snapped up a 20 mazo of GHV. For 1.92 delivered I think I did okay. Thanks to Mcgreggor for bombing me one- now I'm mad about them


----------



## abhoe

mikel1128 said:


> This is what happened to me today at Serious Cigars today.
> 
> 3 Illusione, 3 Swag, 3 Rocky Patel 92, 2 Cohiba Toro's, 2 Lost City, 5 Alec Bradley Black Markets, and 5 My Uzi Weighs A Ton


That's wild that serious Cigars still has lost city.


----------



## justbrew77

Picked all these up this week, online mostly. Can't wait to try one of these wolfman.


----------



## raycarlo

Based on the review below the cigars are supposed to actually be pretty good, one day when I have 3 hours to kill I'll find out.
Cigar Footballs - YouTube



pittjitsu said:


> Excuse my nubie ignorance, but can you smoke that football or is it just for looking at? Seems like a tough one for the cutter.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

TPS delivery comes through, fivers of the following:









Room 101 San Andres corona
PDR 1878 Capa Maduro corona
PDR Small Batch Reserve robusto
La Casita Criolla corona

Nom nom nom.. Coronas ain't dead!!!!


----------



## bazookajoe8




----------



## StogieJim

Just won a 5er of Cain Daytona torpedos off the devil site 

Always wanted to try those

Nice LP's Joe!!!


----------



## bazookajoe8

saving one for you Jim!


----------



## baddddmonkey

Fuente Opus BBMF
Two Liga Privada No. 9 Toros

Yea buddy.


----------



## pittjitsu

baddddmonkey said:


> Fuente Opus BBMF
> Two Liga Privada No. 9 Toros
> 
> Yea buddy.


Where did you find the Ligas??? I'm crapping out everywhere on the no 9s


----------



## nikonnut

pittjitsu said:


> Where did you find the Ligas??? I'm crapping out everywhere on the no 9s


Cough, Smoke Inn, Cough!


----------



## Sarge

just a few things recently....









Room 101 305, Los Hermanos CG









+ a couple-few. had already tossed some of the sticks in the humi before taking this pic. :laugh: Was freezing the CC stash so just tossed these in that drawer before work. Don't look much anymore but for $20 a fiver, couldn't pass the Cabaiguan; Monster.

3x3 Corona, smoked one ROTT, not too bad at all, Especially considering price. Unbanded LFD Connecticut Churchill, unbanded LFD Lonsdale (Habano?), Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Presidente, Padilla 8 & 11 Robusto & the elusive Dark Prince; ie Illusione 1. Last one of the Original Documents I need to try so had to grab one when I saw them. :thumb:


----------



## pittjitsu

nikonnut said:


> Cough, Smoke Inn, Cough!


Thank you Sir!


----------



## k-morelli

iswung by the CI retail store and walked out with a pair of partagas benji masters and earlier stopped at El Humidor in Wilkes barre and walked out with a Viaje 2011 holiday blend, and 2 Illusione 88 robusto (1 maduro & 1 natural?)


----------



## vink

A My father sampler and 2 camacho triple maduro.


----------



## Kruz

Recently placed an order at CigarPlace:

2 CAO World Samplers (curious to try CAO and thought this was a good way)
2 RP Decade Toro (Never tried any RP before and looking forward to it)
2 Diesel Unholy Cocktail (These have come up a lot on the forums and at the price why not)

Also placed an order at Atlanitic on the same day to compare service:

Madness Sampler 10 Pack

Perdomo Lot 23 Belicoso (5 3/4 x 54) $5.30
Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Maduro Belicoso (5 ¾ x 52) $9.08
Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Torpedo (6 ¼ x 52) $9.55
Hoyo De Tradicion Toro Grande (6 ¼ x 54) $6.32
Alec Bradley Tempus Medius 6 (6 x 52) $8.65
Los Hermanos by Casa Fernandez Toro (6 ½ x 52) $6.80
Casa Miranda Toro (6 x 52) $11.00
E.P. Carrillo Core Line Club 52 (5 7/8 x 52) $7.20
601 Red Habano Toro (6 x 52) $7.75
Nestor Miranda Dominicano Oscuro Pirimide (6 1/8 x 52) $8.50

I haven't even heard of some of the brands above so it should be interesting


----------



## loulax07

Kruz said:


> Recently placed an order at CigarPlace:
> 
> 2 CAO World Samplers (curious to try CAO and thought this was a good way)
> 2 RP Decade Toro (Never tried any RP before and looking forward to it)
> 2 Diesel Unholy Cocktail (These have come up a lot on the forums and at the price why not)
> 
> Also placed an order at Atlanitic on the same day to compare service:
> 
> Madness Sampler 10 Pack
> 
> Perdomo Lot 23 Belicoso (5 3/4 x 54) $5.30
> Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Maduro Belicoso (5 ¾ x 52) $9.08
> Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Torpedo (6 ¼ x 52) $9.55
> Hoyo De Tradicion Toro Grande (6 ¼ x 54) $6.32
> Alec Bradley Tempus Medius 6 (6 x 52) $8.65
> Los Hermanos by Casa Fernandez Toro (6 ½ x 52) $6.80
> Casa Miranda Toro (6 x 52) $11.00
> E.P. Carrillo Core Line Club 52 (5 7/8 x 52) $7.20
> 601 Red Habano Toro (6 x 52) $7.75
> Nestor Miranda Dominicano Oscuro Pirimide (6 1/8 x 52) $8.50
> 
> I haven't even heard of some of the brands above so it should be interesting


sit on the Diesel's for a few months and u'll love em. great bang for the buck


----------



## Kruz

That could be hard to do Lou (sitting on them for a few months) but that's the beauty of ordering 2. I can try one now and then later.


----------



## baddddmonkey

baddddmonkey said:


> Fuente Opus BBMF
> Two Liga Privada No. 9 Toros
> 
> Yea buddy.












Forgot to add a picture!


----------



## m00chness

Decided to step my cigar game up with this.


----------



## tek2advanced

m00chness said:


> Decided to step my cigar game up with this.


Where did you get the ligas?


----------



## m00chness

tek2advanced said:


> Where did you get the ligas?


best cigar prices
When I ordered them last week, they only had 3 boxes left (2 after this guy). Keep an eye out there though, they seem to have a lot of sought after cigars on this board (all LPs) but in random small quantities.


----------



## tek2advanced

m00chness said:


> best cigar prices
> When I ordered them last week, they only had 3 boxes left (2 after this guy). Keep an eye out there though, they seem to have a lot of sought after cigars on this board (all LPs) but in random small quantities.


Thanks for the heads up...


----------



## tek2advanced

I was very happy to get the 2011 CFCF Opus for $15 from my B&M owner...


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Dang, folks look like they're spending their tax refunds


----------



## Dario

I opted to go with singles as i am fairly new to cigars other than ccs. This is what i purchased to start tasting. Nothing extravagant and mostly based on research from puff forums.

Joya De Nicaragua Antano Churchill
Rocky Patel 1992 Vintage Churchill
Padron Londres
Padron Churchill Maduro
Diamond Crown Maximus #1 Double Corona
Padron #3000 Maduro
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art Maduro
El Rey Del Mundo Robusto Larga

Can't wait to get em and start tasting!


----------



## Phil from Chicago

Dario

The Patel 1992 vintage is amazing.. I loved it


----------



## ccie6011

Liga Undercrown Belicoso 5 Pk

Evolution By RP Forty Six 5pk

CAO OSA Sol Lot 50 5 Pk

A Fuente Canones 5 Pack


----------



## Dario

Phil from Chicago said:


> Dario
> 
> The Patel 1992 vintage is amazing.. I loved it


Sweet! Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## slimjim32

Tatuaje Black Petite Lancero


----------



## cebump

UPS was kind today. 10 LP #9, 12 Tatuaje Miami Gran Cojonu, 10 Oliva serie V, DPG Blacks and Vegas Cubanos. My humidors are full, so I either need to buy another one or get to smoking. I may do Both.


----------



## zvan

Just picked up a bundle of those little bandidos from CI. The mangley little guys intrigued me and I figured they might be fun for a quick smoke!


----------



## atllogix

Singles
1 - Ashton VSG Pegasus - 5 x 54
1 - LADC Mi Amor Belicoso - 5.5 x 54
1 - AF Hemingway Maduro Short Story - 4 x 49
1 - Padron 1964 Anniv. Robusto Limitado* - 5 x 54 (unreleased)
1 - My Father Le Bijou 1922 Torpedo Box Pess - 6.125 x 52
1 - Tatuaje Avion 12* - 5.625 x 52 (unreleased)

Pack
1 Oliva Master Blends 3 Double Robusto - 5 x 54 (10 pk)


----------



## Kruz

Since I'm new to NC I decided to get a bunch of singles at CP since there are some good promos going on:

Oliva Master Blends 3 Torpedo (Packaging: Single Cigar)	2	

Oliva Serie G Maduro Belicoso - 2	
Oliva Serie V Belicoso - 2 
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature - 1	
Nub Habano 464 Torpedo - 2 
Man O'War Robusto - 2 

I've never had any of these so I hope they are good!


----------



## AStateJB

I packed them all into the cooler without taking a pic, but I got in three 5ers today. 

Casa Magna Oscuro
Man o' War Side Project Little Devil
Perdomo Habano Maduro

The Habano Maduro is my favorite Perdomo (Haven't had a de Silvio yet) and the Little Devil is one of my favorite MOWs. The Casa Magnas are new to me, but I love a good Oscuro, so I have high hopes for them.


----------



## AStateJB

Kruz said:


> Since I'm new to NC I decided to get a bunch of singles at CP since there are some good promos going on:
> 
> Oliva Master Blends 3 Torpedo (Packaging: Single Cigar)	2
> 
> Oliva Serie G Maduro Belicoso - 2
> Oliva Serie V Belicoso - 2
> Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature - 1
> Nub Habano 464 Torpedo - 2
> Man O'War Robusto - 2
> 
> I've never had any of these so I hope they are good!


All of those are good smokes, Robert!  Enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## Kruz

Thanks Josh! I hope to put up a review in a month or so once they arrive and rest.



AStateJB said:


> All of those are good smokes, Robert!  Enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## StogieJim

5er of Cain Daytona's


----------



## Stonedog

I picked up a pair of Oliva G cameroon "Special G" plus an AF Hemingway Short Story at lunch today. 

I had a $20 bill burning a whole in my pocket and this seemed a decent way to spend most of it.


----------



## raycarlo

Small sampler purchase
MUWAT
TAA exclusive LFD Air Bender Maduro Torpedo
LFD Cameroon Cabinet #1


----------



## Smoke0ne

Some CAO love:









And an Illusione HL Maduro that I'm very excited to try:


----------



## m00chness

The UPS man has been very kind to me this week. 2nd box of FFPs in 3 days and of course one of my favorites My father #2 (yet to try the Le Bijou, which I hear is even better)


----------



## atllogix

Awaiting the next shipment - Feral Flying Pig


----------



## apexking

AnejO reserve!!


----------



## voiceoverguy

Just picked up some Art Deco's. I've never had them, but I've heard good things.


----------



## sdlaird

m00chness said:


> The UPS man has been very kind to me this week. 2nd box of FFPs in 3 days and of course one of my favorites My father #2 (yet to try the Le Bijou, which I hear is even better)


nice haul. imo, the my father isbetter than the le bijou.

Also, c'mon guys follow this lead and post some pics!!!!


----------



## nikonnut

I'm becoming ate up with these little buggers!










And I managed to score a 4 pack of FFPs before they ran out


----------



## AStateJB

Nice pick-up, Chris!


----------



## nikonnut

AStateJB said:


> Nice pick-up, Chris!


Thanks, Josh. Definitely my new favorite to hoard as the Ligas get scarce. :lol:


----------



## Wallbright




----------



## nikonnut

Wallbright said:


>


Super shots! Nice!


----------



## tek2advanced

I've purchased the two boxes of Sharks a while back and I just picked them up from my B&M where I had them temporarily stored until I had gotten my Coolidor up and running.. We also had an Ashton Party today, so I picked up a few Mi Amors along with some free sticks.. =) Today was a good day...










And NO! It's not mold, sucker wipes off clean! and the filler looks soo yummy, it looks resin-like at the center of the stick. =)


----------



## Wallbright

tek2advanced said:


> I've purchased the two boxes of Sharks a while back and I just picked them up from my B&M where I had them temporarily stored until I had gotten my Coolidor up and running.. We also had an Ashton Party today, so I picked up a few Mi Amors along with some free sticks.. =) Today was a good day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And NO! It's not mold, sucker wipes off clean! and the filler looks soo yummy, it looks resin-like at the center of the stick. =)


That's mold brother. Plume is lighter and looks like a crystal covering and is uniform..... Mold wipes off too, just ask the CC guys.


----------



## tek2advanced

Well if that's the case, it's only on some of the sticks out of the two boxes..


----------



## tek2advanced

The Ashton rep today also inspected it, he also said it was plume.. I figured his opinion would be unbiased from the B&M, plus he didn't know where I had purchased them from.. Hell, he even gave me Aged 5 year cigars along with some freebees today.. Cool guy.. I'm still gonna smoke it... =)

I was very close to having these boxes tested for mold. But the shop I go to maintains their humidor very well and I've been a member for a few years now so I should know how 'ANAL' they are about their humidification upkeep.


----------



## Wallbright

tek2advanced said:


> Well if that's the case, it's only on two of the sticks out of the two boxes..


As long as it's not on the foot just wipe it off and you can still smoke them. Guys get in CCs all the time that have mold and while it's not ideal you can just wipe it off and smoke it if you want to. There is some debate over the issue as far as if it is harmful for your health but the way I see it is that it as long as it's just a few cigars, and not every single stick in you smoke in your lifetime, you should be fine.

Other than the slight mold problem, great pick ups.


----------



## tek2advanced

Wallbright said:


> As long as it's not on the foot just wipe it off and you can still smoke them. Guys get in CCs all the time that have mold and while it's not ideal you can just wipe it off and smoke it if you want to. There is some debate over the issue as far as if it is harmful for your health but the way I see it is that it as long as it's just a few cigars, and not every single stick in you smoke in your lifetime, you should be fine.
> 
> Other than the slight mold problem, great pick ups.


It doesn't leave behind any spots when you wipe them...


----------



## Wallbright

tek2advanced said:


> It doesn't leave behind any spots when you wipe them...


Not all mold leaves a spot. I had some budget sticks about a year ago that I had left in a tupperdor with way too high of a humidity on accident. I meant to go back and lower the humidity but I forgot and when I found them mold had already started to grow. The mold wiped off clean but it was still mold. I am sure some other brothers can post up some pictures of what plume looks like but there is a clear difference.

B&M owners are either not aware of the differences or lie about it to their customers but you can tell the two apart fairly easily. Mold is spotty and uneven like the picture above whereas plume is a fine 'sheen' across the wrapper that looks like a crystal coating. I wouldn't sweat it though as like I said before you can still smoke those cigars but I wouldn't put them in the same humidor as the rest of your stash.

But I digress, you can post up a thread specifically about the topic in the other section of the forum but let's leave this thread to the new purchases, not trying to be rude but I know this is a touchy subject and could take over the thread easily.


----------



## itsjustkevin

Arturo Fuente Rosado Sun Grown Magnum R44


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Just picked these up from olh and the #5 was a hitchhiker.......Great deal from tksamtec cant thank him enough.


----------



## slimjim32

A box of La Aurora Cien Años lancero....can't wait to get done with deployment to smoke a few. It's sad they won't make the Cien Años anymore...


----------



## zephead61

Illusione 88 robusto


----------



## waylman

Picked up a few singles

Viaje Oro Gran Fuerza
God of Fire by Don Carlos 2007 Toro 
E.P. Carrillo Short Run 2011 Inmensos
Padron 1926 40th Anniversary Maduro
Illusione Epernay L' Alpiniste


----------



## nikonnut

Just got home from a early mothers day calibration to see that some piggies had arrived earlier than expected


----------



## Wallbright




----------



## nadroj

I purchased the "Let Freedom Ring" sampler from holts over the weekend.


----------



## m00chness

Wallbright said:


>


Nice pick up! I tried one of these about 2 weeks ago, and those little suckers are awesome!


----------



## 36Bones

Just placed an order for: 5 Vegas Historical Collection
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/proddisp.asp?item=SP-5VASST34&stext=5 vegas


----------



## Rock31

tek2advanced said:


> It doesn't leave behind any spots when you wipe them...


Some mold does not leave any spots behind either, once wiped off you can't tell there was ever mold on the cigar. But no problem, just wipe em and smoke em!

Enjoy.


----------



## thebayratt

Grabbed numerous sticks this weekend, but mainly 5 Octoberfests


----------



## nikonnut

Managed to find another 5er of LP No.9 Toros.


----------



## dayento2

I grabbed the CAO sampler tin. Can't wait to rate them!


----------



## pittjitsu

Just got a 10 pack of LP #9. My first try at these


----------



## nikonnut

pittjitsu said:


> Just got a 10 pack of LP #9. My first try at these


Congrats, sir! I know you've been hunting for them!


----------



## pittjitsu

Thank you, yes I have. I was dying to get on board with why these are so wanted and adored. I shall soon find out. One is getting smoked right out of the box.



nikonnut said:


> Congrats, sir! I know you've been hunting for them!


----------



## cavscout98

Just grabbed some Diesel Crucibles. I'll let you know how they are...


----------



## Dubv23

My recent activity has been geared around collecting all the My Father exclusives and other Don Pepin related blends. My First purchases toward that got me some Mi Barrios, My Father Special S, and I bought myself my first Palio Xi3


----------



## loulax07

JJGeis said:


> Just grabbed some Diesel Crucibles. I'll let you know how they are...


yes, let us know! i love the unholy cocktails and wonder how they compare


----------



## Max_Power

Dubv23 said:


> My recent activity has been geared around collecting all the My Father exclusives and other Don Pepin related blends. My First purchases toward that got me some Mi Barrios, My Father Special S, and I bought myself my first Palio Xi3


Nice pickup. I absolutely love those My Father "S" cigars.


----------



## Dubv23

Thanks, I cannot wait to try them out. There hasnt been a Pepin cigar I havent Liked.


----------



## tek2advanced




----------



## ryanbish

Here's my latest purchase from the "devil site"


----------



## 4pistonjosh

tek2advanced said:


>


Looks like a good day at your house.


----------



## dayento2

Scored my first Liga Privadas today! Can't wait to try them. Picked up a LP Dirty Rat, LP Undercrown robusto from my local B&M today. Would post pics but I can't yet.


----------



## justbrew77

dayento2 said:


> Scored my first Liga Privadas today! Can't wait to try them. Picked up a LP Dirty Rat, LP Undercrown robusto from my local B&M today. Would post pics but I can't yet.


If was I you I would pick up a box of Rats if you can, your gonna have one and get addicted, believe me I know. :mrgreen:


----------



## dav0

12 My Father Limited Edtion 2011
10 Tatuaje Petit Cazadores Reserva
30 DPG Blue Demitasse
3 Viaje Skull & Bones Daisy Cutter


----------



## dayento2

justbrew77 said:


> If was I you I would pick up a box of Rats if you can, your gonna have one and get addicted, believe me I know. :mrgreen:


I might have too my local B&M just got a shipment of them!


----------



## BDog

Just a small Viaje purchase :biggrin:










1. 27 x of Late Harvest Robusto (approx 2/3'rd of a box of 35)
2. 12 Exclusivo
3. 5 'er Oro Robusto
4. 5 'er FOAB's 
5. 5'er MOAB's (one sacrificed before picture day)


----------



## Max_Power

Awesome purchase Bruce!

Those are the new release late harvest I assume? Last years were great, one pf my favorite Viaje releases. I need to get some new ones too so I never run out.



BDog said:


> Just a small Viaje purchase :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. 27 x of Late Harvest Robusto (approx 2/3'rd of a box of 35)
> 2. 12 Exclusivo
> 3. 5 'er Oro Robusto
> 4. 5 'er FOAB's
> 5. 5'er MOAB's (one sacrificed before picture day)


----------



## BDog

Max_Power said:


> Awesome purchase Bruce!
> 
> Those are the new release late harvest I assume? Last years were great, one pf my favorite Viaje releases. I need to get some new ones too so I never run out.


Yup this years release! Still have some of last years as well. One of my favorite releases as well. PM me if you need the hookup.


----------



## Smoke0ne

BDog, I'm jealous man. That's an awesome pickup. I've heard great things about those Late Harvest.

I just nabbed this from the devil site for a solid 28 dollars+shipping. Great deal if you ask me.


----------



## fcocca

Davidoff Special R from a promotion local B&M ran, plus the 4 May Cigar International CIGARfest samples.


----------



## abhoe

I had to after Greg bombed me one!


----------



## pittjitsu

20 Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto 
5 Fuente Fuente Opus X Lost City Robusto
10 Arturo Fuente Sun-Grown
10 more Liga Privada No. 9 by Drew Estate


----------



## Malcontent

I stopped by a local B&M that I don't get to very often and was looking around.
They had a lot of stuff, but these three caught my eye.

AF - BTL
LFD - Air Bender
Tatuaje -Havana VI


----------



## Booyaa

A bundle of Oba Oba Robusto Maduros


----------



## atllogix




----------



## Just1ce

Went to a couple of local B&Ms today and picked up a few. I got a Nub Maduro Tubo from one, and the other I purchased a RYJ Reserva real porto real tubo and a Montecristo classic rothchild tubo. I had to feed the tubo kick I've been on.

I had to take the first Monty I picked up back in because it was crawling with mold, but of course the guy tried to argue with me and say it was bloom but it was obviously hairy white mold. He wasn't difficult about it though, but his stuff seems extremely over-humidified. It has a very damp/dank smell in the walk-in.


----------



## Wallbright




----------



## Phil from Chicago

Wallbright... thats a sharp setup there.. nice


----------



## cigardan

Sorry, no picvs, but the other day I bought:

Box, Viaje - Late Harvest - 5x50
Box, Murcielago - Robusto
Box, Padron 2000
2 singles, Crowned Heads - Four Kicks - Piramide 
2 singles, Crowned Heads - Four Kicks - Sublime 
4 singles, Flor de las Antillas - Robusto


----------



## pittjitsu

Wallbright said:


>


Very nice man. I dig the lighter


----------



## Wallbright

Thanks fellas. This is just the small part of my recent orders though. My Cigar Auctioneer order shipped today. :crash: :mischief: :rockon:


----------



## pittjitsu

Wallbright said:


> Thanks fellas. This is just the small part of my recent orders though. My Cigar Auctioneer order shipped today. :crash: :mischief: :rockon:


C.A. another Devil site!


----------



## Wallbright

pittjitsu said:


> C.A. another Devil site!


Oh for sure. This one weighed in just shy of 10lbs on UPS.com lol.


----------



## nikonnut

Just purchased a pair of No.9 Flying Pigs from a great BOTL and I'm super excited! :lol:


----------



## Max_Power

Bundle of Viaje exclusivos and 3 My Father special S packs


----------



## Madlying

Man o' War Phlanx, and a 5 pack of Illusione robustos in maduro, as much as it hurts going to let them rest for a bit.


----------



## mxracercam

two of these, circa 2007. (not my picture... i'm too lazy)


----------



## zephead61

A box of Illusione 88 Robusto and a box of Padron Anniversary 1964 Principe


----------



## Dubv23

Max_Power said:


> Bundle of Viaje exclusivos and 3 My Father special S packs


Ohhh thoseSpecial S's are different t than the ones I just picked up. Red box instead of white...

Is it a different cigar? Where did you pick them up from?


----------



## Max_Power

Dubv23 said:


> Ohhh thoseSpecial S's are different t than the ones I just picked up. Red box instead of white...
> 
> Is it a different cigar? Where did you pick them up from?


I know the ones you're talking about, I have a few packs of those from last year. As far as I know, they're exactly the same. I have only smoked from the white boxes so far, but both smell the same.

The my fathers I picked up from a private sale.


----------



## tek2advanced

Yeah Josh it was a decent day, however I didn't smoke any of them (SAD FACE)


----------



## tek2advanced

Wallbright said:


>


What's in the Red Box Tyler?


----------



## tek2advanced




----------



## Wallbright

tek2advanced said:


> What's in the Red Box Tyler?


Its a box of La Gloria Cubana Series N Generoso


----------



## pittjitsu

mxracercam said:


> two of these, circa 2007. (not my picture... i'm too lazy)


What a beautiful tin. Where do I get one from?


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Dang.. Devil Site sucked me in again.. but at least I scored a box of La Riqueza at a great price. must tear myself away before I get into the "well I'm already paying to ship a box.. might as well load up" mentality.


----------



## mxracercam

pittjitsu said:


> What a beautiful tin. Where do I get one from?


Fuente produces them once a year, for Christmas. I found a local shop that has a bunch of them. The ones I bought were 5 years old, but I think he has some that are 4 years old left as well. If you don't want to wait until Christmas, I can snag you one. Shoot me a pm if you want.


----------



## Max_Power

mxracercam said:


> two of these, circa 2007. (not my picture... i'm too lazy)


That's awesome. The 2007s I have been smoking are delicious right now.


----------



## vidast

picked up a box of Padron 2000's and since i spent $125 i got an Oliva Serie V Sampler with it


----------



## tek2advanced

1 x Undercrown Corona Doble
6 x Arturo Fuente Signature Rosado
6 x Fuente 8-5-8 SG (I smoked one)
1 x Vaije Late Harvest
1 x Tabacos El Triunfador (Thanks to Mario and Dan, reviewers from Cigar Explorer :: Sharing fine cigar experiences through exploration, education and interaction)


----------



## pittjitsu

tek2advanced said:


> 1 x Undercrown Corona Doble
> 6 x Arturo Fuente Signature Rosado
> 6 x Fuente 8-5-8 SG (I smoked one)
> 1 x Vaije Late Harvest
> 1 x Tabacos El Triunfador (Thanks to Mario and Dan, reviewers from Cigar Explorer :: Sharing fine cigar experiences through exploration, education and interaction)


Nice haul. Have you tried a late harvest yet? How are they?


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Padilla Miami 'New Production' coronas..


----------



## tek2advanced

pittjitsu said:


> Nice haul. Have you tried a late harvest yet? How are they?


I have not tried the Late Harvest yet. I bought one of them to try.. I had a Uzi Weights a Ton yesterday, the burn was unpleasant (I also noticed other youtube reviewers having the same issue) and I didn't like it very much. I'm glad that I didn't buy a 10 pack from Cigarmonster yesterday.


----------



## pittjitsu

tek2advanced said:


> I have not tried the Late Harvest yet. I bought one of them to try.. I had a Uzi Weights a Ton yesterday, the burn was unpleasant (I also noticed other youtube reviewers having the same issue) and I didn't like it very much. I'm glad that I didn't buy a 10 pack from Cigarmonster yesterday.


I didn't like the Uzi or the feral pig. I'm wondering if the late harvest will be in that same category. Keep me posted.


----------



## tek2advanced

pittjitsu said:


> I didn't like the Uzi or the feral pig. I'm wondering if the late harvest will be in that same category. Keep me posted.


I really like the Undercrown's (I haven't tried any of my No.9, t-52, or feral pigs yet), I think I'm gonna let those nap for a while..


----------



## pittjitsu

tek2advanced said:


> I really like the Undercrown's (I haven't tried any of my No.9, t-52, or feral pigs yet), I think I'm gonna let those nap for a while..


The no 9 is a great smoke. Highly recommended. I only hear good things about the T52.


----------



## raycarlo

Picked up a 5er of Alec Bradley Fine & Rares through a trade with grapplefu. Very excited to burn one.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Last year, I bought a box, combined, of #9 and t-52 flying pigs and t-52 robustos. They have been resting for a while, but the T-52 FP I smoked last year was pretty good. Strong mofos, though.


----------



## Dubv23

Paid for my box of zombies and a 5 pack of Exclusivo Robustos today. I'm very excited to say the least

At the BM today I picked up a Padilla 8&11 Miami Pepin blend I believe. ThE box was dated 2007, and a not as exciting Tabacco Baez SF


----------



## keithfjr




----------



## Kruz

Very cool looking cigars.



raycarlo said:


> Picked up a 5er of Alec Bradley Fine & Rares through a trade with grapplefu. Very excited to burn one.


----------



## QiCultivator

10 Undercrown Belicosos for 50 bucks off Monster. Never tried these so I'm lookin' forward to 'em.


----------



## pittjitsu

Does anyone have a link to some *Viaje late harvest* in stock anywhere? I cant find a 5er or singles anywhere.


----------



## tek2advanced

QiCultivator said:


> 10 Undercrown Belicosos for 50 bucks off Monster. Never tried these so I'm lookin' forward to 'em.


I envy you!!! I've spent alot this past month. I'm gonna have to wait til I can make more purchases.


----------



## tek2advanced

pittjitsu said:


> Does anyone have a link to some *Viaje late harvest* in stock anywhere? I cant find a 5er or singles anywhere.


Viaje Late Harvest : Oltimes Cigars - Casselberry, FL

Dan from CigarExplorer.com said that he liked the Viaje Exclusivo better.. I havent tried either, so I can't really give you any feedback...


----------



## tek2advanced

Opps this is a duplicate post. (Delete if possible)


----------



## pittjitsu

tek2advanced said:


> Viaje Late Harvest : Oltimes Cigars - Casselberry, FL
> 
> Dan from CigarExplorer.com said that he liked the Viaje Exclusivo better.. I havent tried either, so I can't really give you any feedback...


I just found that site when you posted it, thanks. So the Exclusivo is a better bang uh? Something to think about. Maybe I will look for singles of both


----------



## tek2advanced

pittjitsu said:


> I just found that site when you posted it, thanks. So the Exclusivo is a better bang uh? Something to think about. Maybe I will look for singles of both


Yeah, we've provided that link to you before when you had asked about the 8-5-8 SG a few days back... It's a good site you should Bookmark it...

Based on Dan and his extensive reviews, I'd take his word for it... I'm gonna get my hands on one later...


----------



## tek2advanced

raycarlo said:


> Picked up a 5er of Alec Bradley Fine & Rares through a trade with grapplefu. Very excited to burn one.


Nice! Can I have one? lols


----------



## pittjitsu

tek2advanced said:


> Yeah, we've provided that link to you before when you had asked about the 8-5-8 SG a few days back... It's a good site you should Bookmark it...
> 
> Based on Dan and his extensive reviews, I'd take his word for it... I'm gonna get my hands on one later...


Ahh, that's why it came up so easily! I have bookmarked them now, thanks again


----------



## Max_Power

pittjitsu said:


> I just found that site when you posted it, thanks. So the Exclusivo is a better bang uh? Something to think about. Maybe I will look for singles of both


Both are outstanding cigars, probably 2 of the best Viaje offers in my opinion. Right up there with the reservas that drop once or twice a year.


----------



## volpow61

just picked up a box of zombies.


----------



## volpow61

i heard a guy buys a box of them every month lol


----------



## volpow61

Dubv23 said:


> Paid for my box of zombies and a 5 pack of Exclusivo Robustos today. I'm very excited to say the least
> 
> At the BM today I picked up a Padilla 8&11 Miami Pepin blend I believe. ThE box was dated 2007, and a not as exciting Tabacco Baez SF


i hear a guy buys a box of them every month lol


----------



## nikonnut

pittjitsu said:


> Does anyone have a link to some *Viaje late harvest* in stock anywhere? I cant find a 5er or singles anywhere.


Pitt,
If ol times cigars doesn't wok out give tobacco grove a try. They show to have 5ers of the late harvest in stock in both the 550 and the 648.


----------



## android

got a 10 pack of Lot 23 Maduros, a 5 pack of GH Corojo #5, a 5 pack of 5 Vegas 'A' Archetype, a padilla black bear, and an el truinfador


----------



## pittjitsu

nikonnut said:


> Pitt,
> If ol times cigars doesn't wok out give tobacco grove a try. They show to have 5ers of the late harvest in stock in both the 550 and the 648.


Thanks for the hint. Much appreciated.


----------



## RealSRS

bought a box of VSG Illusions yesterday. Cant wait to get it! Really good smokes for the money (found a killer deal)


----------



## k-morelli

These beauties came in today!!


----------



## tek2advanced

RealSRS said:


> bought a box of VSG Illusions yesterday. Cant wait to get it! Really good smokes for the money (found a killer deal)


I love those, that's my favorite size. What kind of deal did you get? and if you don't mind me asking from where?


----------



## itsjustkevin

A few Aging Room M356 Presto's....really good smokes


----------



## kdmckin

Yum!!! Those look Tasty!


k-morelli said:


> These beauties came in today!!


----------



## RealSRS




----------



## BDog

Just another small Viaje Purchase :biggrin1:
2 Boxes Zombie and a fiver (one was being smoked) of Viaje Tower 45th Anniversary's (that wont be released for about a month) Whoo Hooo!


----------



## itsjustkevin

3 Arturo Fuente Work of Art Maduros, 1 Aging Room.

If you live in or near San Antonio...Club Humidor in the Quarry just received a few boxes of the Work of Art


----------



## Bad Andy

Last night at my lounge/B&M they were having a special. 25% off any box purchase, so I picked up another box of Padron Family Reserve 46 Maduro's. I love those, and only have a couple left from my last box last year.


----------



## Max_Power

Wow Bruce! Another great catch.

Do you or does anyone know how many boxes Viaje released this time around of the Zombies?



BDog said:


> Just another small Viaje Purchase :biggrin1:
> 2 Boxes Zombie and a fiver (one was being smoked) of Viaje Tower 45th Anniversary's (that wont be released for about a month) Whoo Hooo!


----------



## Kampaigner

Those Zombies look WICKED! I wish i could get my hands on a box or 10 lol


----------



## BDog

Smoked a Zombie ROTT and it was great except for one thing. Very wet still and required many relights .Especially towards the final third. It has a pretty serious Nicotine hit that I was not expecting towards the end. Had to sit down to compensate for the room spins. :0 But I like that shizzz...

Chris- Production went up from last year - Last year 2000 Zombies were released at 20 per box. This year 3000 were released in the same 20 per box style. Same size and blend. They are virtually the same with one exception. This year there is a pin hole in one end. Its there to let any residual moisture escape and allow the cigar to breathe.

Cant wait to get some rest on these!


----------



## Wallbright




----------



## tek2advanced

Wallbright said:


>


Is that a Queen or King B? Have you tried them before?


----------



## itsjustkevin

HOLY GUACAMOLE McFOLEY (WALLBRIGHT) that looks pretty darn good. Good job sir RG for you


----------



## nikonnut

Just had my latest purchase arrive and I'm just tickled!


----------



## grapplefu

BDog said:


> Just another small Viaje Purchase :biggrin1:
> 2 Boxes Zombie and a fiver (one was being smoked) of Viaje Tower 45th Anniversary's (that wont be released for about a month) Whoo Hooo!


Would be willing to sell a 5er?


----------



## BDog

grapplefu said:


> Would be willing to sell a 5er?


PM Inbound


----------



## jphank

View attachment 67692


1 Partagas 1845 - Comp'd
5 My Father Le Bijou
5 Casa Magna Oscuro
Ave Maria Reconquista 12 pack
CAO America sampler - gift for the sailors I'm sending a package to
10 cutters -- for the sailors


----------



## Goatmilk

Picked up 15 PDR sungrown and 6 Padilla Dominus from the devil site


----------



## rpb16

Goatmilk said:


> Picked up 15 PDR sungrown and 6 Padilla Dominus from the devil site


How much those PDR run for over there? Im not a bidding fan, but if i can get those smokes cheap on cbid, ill do it. Absolutely love the sungrowns.


----------



## waylman

A buddy brought back a few sticks for me on his recent trip to the US.
Some Tat brown labels and Padron 1964's. Never tried a Tat so looking forward to firing one of those up soon!


----------



## EngenZerO

Decided to stock up my tupperdor... Hopefully my wife doesn't find out... told her I would only buy 1 cigar a week... guess I will begin that next week, 

2 x Padron 3000
1 x Padron 1964 ANIVERSARIO IMPERIAL NATURAL TORO
1 x Padron 1964 ANIVERSARIO EXCLUSIVO NATURAL ROBUSTO
3 x ARTURO FUENTE HEMINGWAY SHORT STORY CAMEROON PERFECTO
2 x ARTURO FUENTE HEMINGWAY BEST SELLER CAMEROON PERFECTO
1 x ALEC BRADLEY FAMILY BLEND VR1 NATURAL ROBUSTO
1 x CAO MX2 ROBUSTO MADURO
1 x OLIVA SERIE V DOUBLE TORO SUN GROWN CIGAR


----------



## itsjustkevin

EngenZerO said:


> Decided to stock up my tupperdor... Hopefully my wife doesn't find out... told her I would only buy 1 cigar a week... guess I will begin that next week,
> 
> 2 x Padron 3000
> 1 x Padron 1964 ANIVERSARIO IMPERIAL NATURAL TORO
> 1 x Padron 1964 ANIVERSARIO EXCLUSIVO NATURAL ROBUSTO
> 3 x ARTURO FUENTE HEMINGWAY SHORT STORY CAMEROON PERFECTO
> 2 x ARTURO FUENTE HEMINGWAY BEST SELLER CAMEROON PERFECTO
> 1 x ALEC BRADLEY FAMILY BLEND VR1 NATURAL ROBUSTO
> 1 x CAO MX2 ROBUSTO MADURO
> 1 x OLIVA SERIE V DOUBLE TORO SUN GROWN CIGAR


Looks like a nice way to stock up....nice selections


----------



## Just1ce

Placed an order earlier this week with JR cigar.

20 Casa de Garcia connecticut coronas
10 Casa de Garcia connecticut toros
1 Macanudo tubo sampler with 1 each robust, gold label, cafe, and maduro coronas
An JR threw in a Partagas 1845 with my order (these things make me purchase from them again)

All for $50.


----------



## ryanbish

Stopped by Outlaw Cigar Co. North in KC and picked up a couple MUWATs, RP Edge Maduro and an Illusione CG 4. Great selection in that B&M!


----------



## Kruz

Just put in my first order with Cigarking and impressed with the speed of shipping:

Your Order Contains:
1 x Illusione 2 Belicoso Fino (5.25x52 / 5 Pack)
1 x Padron 1964 Exclusivo Maduro (5.5x50 / 5 Pack)
1 x Liga Undercrown Robusto (5x54 / 5 Pack)

All of these are new to me so I'm excited for them to get in.


----------



## kdmckin

I got a few things in today..... :rockon:

Lito Gomez Small Batch #4 YUMM!!!!









A box of T52's!!









And a Modest Tat Sampler......


----------



## Phil from Chicago

From Left to Right (sorry Canadians)

Oliveros King Havano 1927
Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur
Romero y Julieta Reserve Maduro Belicoso
Rocky Patel Renissance (if you get a chance try it)
Feral Pig
Cao Maduro Corona
Punch Elite
Padron 2000
Cao La Traviata
Counterfeit CC "NC"
Oliva Serie V


----------



## Milhouse

just ordered a box of Fuente Solaris. Hoping it will be a nice morning smoke.


----------



## Wallbright

tek2advanced said:


> Is that a Queen or King B? Have you tried them before?


Queen B. I have not tried them before but hear good things so I picked up the 5er.


----------



## nikonnut

Just grabbed a(nother) pair of FFPs.


----------



## waylman




----------



## 36Bones

Ordered a box of MoW Puro Authentico maduros. :madgrin: I can't wait. I'm in love with this corona.


----------



## nadroj

36Bones said:


> Ordered a box of MoW Puro Authentico maduros. :madgrin: I can't wait. I'm in love with this corona.


Yeah those are tasty, I think I like the original a little bit better though.


----------



## Max_Power

6 viaje late harvest 648
3 viaje late harvest 550
5 EPC short run 2011 6x52


----------



## BDog

Max_Power said:


> 6 viaje late harvest 648
> 3 viaje late harvest 550
> 5 EPC short run 2011 6x52


Nice Pickups on the Late Harvest Chris!
Box worthy IMO!


----------



## Max_Power

BDog said:


> Nice Pickups on the Late Harvest Chris!
> Box worthy IMO!


I do love them, but I have a ton of 2011 still. I'll probably keep buying them as long as they're in stock locally though.

Don't have the extra cash for a box all at once, what with the Zombies and the exclusivos recently.


----------



## Goatmilk

rpb16 said:


> How much those PDR run for over there? Im not a bidding fan, but if i can get those smokes cheap on cbid, ill do it. Absolutely love the sungrowns.


I got them for $1 each


----------



## Luvmyrz

L.P. T52, couple of Undercrowns, and a AF 8-5-8 Maduro.


----------



## smelvis

Here are some new purchases..

1 x Prometheus Optima Humifier and Digital Hygrometer/Thermometer
The Lost City DVD
10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City Piramide
10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City Toro
10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City New Perfecto
10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City Love Affair
10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City Lancero


















1 x Prometheus Optima Humifier and Digital Hygrometer/Thermometer
11 Fuente Fuente OpusX BBMF Natural
11 Fuente Fuente OpusX BBMF Maduro


















1 x 2005
1 x 2006
2 x 2007
2 x 2008
2 x 2009
1 x 2010 of these Opus X 22 Charity sets.










21? of these...










And somewhere around 25+ boxes of ISOM's


----------



## nikonnut

smelvis said:


> Here are some new purchases..
> 
> 1 x Prometheus Optima Humifier and Digital Hygrometer/Thermometer
> The Lost City DVD
> 10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City Piramide
> 10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City Toro
> 10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City New Perfecto
> 10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City Love Affair
> 10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City Lancero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 x Prometheus Optima Humifier and Digital Hygrometer/Thermometer
> 11 Fuente Fuente OpusX BBMF Natural
> 11 Fuente Fuente OpusX BBMF Maduro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 x 2005
> 1 x 2006
> 2 x 2007
> 2 x 2008
> 2 x 2009
> 1 x 2010 of these Opus X 22 Charity sets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21? of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And somewhere around 25+ boxes of ISOM's


Well, that's my salary for a year! :lol: Very nice pickups!


----------



## pittjitsu

smelvis said:


> Here are some new purchases..
> 
> 1 x Prometheus Optima Humifier and Digital Hygrometer/Thermometer
> The Lost City DVD
> 10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City Piramide
> 10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City Toro
> 10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City New Perfecto
> 10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City Love Affair
> 10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City Lancero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 x Prometheus Optima Humifier and Digital Hygrometer/Thermometer
> 11 Fuente Fuente OpusX BBMF Natural
> 11 Fuente Fuente OpusX BBMF Maduro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 x 2005
> 1 x 2006
> 2 x 2007
> 2 x 2008
> 2 x 2009
> 1 x 2010 of these Opus X 22 Charity sets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21? of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And somewhere around 25+ boxes of ISOM's


Congrats on another great haul Dave . In fact, I would say there is enough $ here for a good used mid size car. And to think Dave is retired now. This is his" fixed budget " spending! Is that your second blue lost city humidity? Enjoy them my friend.


----------



## AStateJB

Holy crap, Dave!!! Looks like you're doing retirement right!  Enjoy, sir!


----------



## muddy

They look so awesome how could you smoke them


----------



## kdmckin

What I want to be when I grow up........... Wow Smelvis!


----------



## smelvis

AStateJB said:


> Holy crap, Dave!!! Looks like you're doing retirement right!  Enjoy, sir!


Yep I'll have the best cardboard house under the bridge as anyone!


----------



## AStateJB

smelvis said:


> Yep I'll have the best cardboard house under the bridge as anyone!


I'm sure it won't be too bad... as long as there's plenty of spanish cedar planking for all those delicious 'gars!  :lol:


----------



## dayento2

I picked up some cigars from a local Chicago company called Tesa. Specifically their "Cabinet 312" blend. Excited to try them


----------



## Dubv23

I'm dying to hear what you think of these I've been looking to pick some up


----------



## MarkC

smelvis said:


> Yep I'll have the best cardboard house under the bridge as anyone!


Great. Now whenever I see someone pushing a shopping cart down the street with all their belongings, I'm going to wonder what kind of cigars they have in there!


----------



## Sarge

dayento2 said:


> I picked up some cigars from a local Chicago company called Tesa. Specifically their "Cabinet 312" blend. Excited to try them
> View attachment 38509


My cousin came across this place last year looking for someplace to stop for his Bachelor Party. We never did go there or anyplace for that matter to smoke a cigar. Totally forgot about them until your post... if you think of it lmk what you think. Always interested in trying new cigars and if they're decent.... :thumb:


----------



## Othello

The brown truck just dropped off a fiver of Tatuaje Miami Tainos..... One of my favorite NC's. I'm smoking an Illusione Holy Lance right now, my first one, and I can definetly put that one in the favorite column, as well! What a great smoke! 
View attachment 67773


----------



## dav0

Box of Fuente Magnum R44s.


----------



## Max_Power

dav0 said:


> Box of Fuente Magnum R44s.


awesome purchase. One of my favorite cigars so far this year, I must have smoked through 15 already.


----------



## 2smoke

This is my latest. There was an General Cigars event at my local B & M this past Saturday. The Deal was purchase a box and get free Partagas 1845 cigars. I ended up getting 17 free ones. I felt like I hit the jackpot. This was my first event.


----------



## jphank

I pre-ordered a box of Maduro Short Story and also snagged a box of Diesels from the CI weekend deal!


----------



## m00chness

UPS man just swung by. Even had a freebie hidden in there. Nice bday present


----------



## Cmdio

I just bought a second clown car sampler from CI. I don't understand the pricing CI has on these a 12 pack of AJ coronas for 34 bucks, Where as Cigar.com has half of the clown car for 30 bucks. 

I like all the cigars and love the LH Core and 1844 barber pole. I'm going to Africa for 5 weeks and these will be a perfect size for me.


----------



## GregS

I just ordered:

Tatuaje Brown Label
Viaje Late Harvest
Ilusione Eperney
Padron 1926

and fivers of:
Padron 2000 maduro
AF 8-5-8 maduro
AF Chateau Fuente Rothchilds maduro

Cant wait for the mail to arrive!

G


----------



## Zlc410

Milhouse said:


> just ordered a box of Fuente Solaris. Hoping it will be a nice morning smoke.


Did the same a couple of days ago. Hoping they are good!


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Boxes of La Riqueza No. 3, Padilla Miami coronas, and a fiver of Perdomo ESV 2002 Maduros (The 1991 were delectable).


----------



## 36Bones

A fiver of Pinar Del Rio Seleccion Reserva Limitado Robusto.


----------



## GregS

Liga No. 9 Belicoso
Rocky patel fifty
CAO Brazilia Gol
Opus X fuente fuente


----------



## muddy

Brown dropped off my monthly supply plus a couple of extra personals 
My anytime and fav Bahia Maduro bundle
5 pack tat brown 03
5 pack tat brown
5 pack 09 illusione epernay
San cristobal sampler
Krisstoff sampler 

When I figure out how to post pic from my Samsung tablet I will any help out there


----------



## vince321-cl

I need to STOP buying cigars for a while. Just finished a purchase of:
1. EP Carillo Maduro Churchill
2. EP Carillo New Wave Churchill
3. El Triunfador Lancero
4. Liga Priviada No 9 Toro

It was an expensive day........


----------



## shawnmc77

A CI sampler containing:

5 Vegas Limitada 2012
Alec Bradley Family Blend VR1
Cain Daytona by Oliva Torpedo
Camacho Corojo Diploma
Don Pepin Garcia La Reloba Mexico Toro
E.P. Carrillo Club 52
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Robusto
Obsidian Robusto
Perdomo Champagne Noir Robusto
Room 101 Robusto
San Cristobal Seleccion del Sol Fireplug
San Lotano Habano Toro

Have never tried any of these and am waiting anxiously as they rest a little.


----------



## Max_Power

Zombies arrived today


----------



## k-morelli

stopped at a local b&m on the way home from work and picked up 2 feral pigs at $13 a piece. i couldn't pass them up for that price around here, usually they go for upwards of $15 per


----------



## BDog

Max_Power said:


> Zombies arrived today


Nice pickup Chris!


----------



## tatubom1

Just getting back in to cigars after a year and a half brake, unforchantly I didn't keep a log of what cigars I enjoyed. So I picked up a few samplers based on the ones i still have from before my brake. Here is what i picked up from:

Maduro Madness II Sampler:
2x CAO Mx2
2x Cohiba Black
2x Obsidian
2x Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro
2x Partagas Black
2x 5 Vegas Gold Maduro
2x Diesel Unholy Cocktail
2x Nub Maduro

5 Vegas Collected Works:
3x Gold Maduro
3x Classic
3x Gold
2x Cask-Strength II 
2x Series 'A,' 
1x Limitada 2010
1x Triple-A 
1x Miami

Oliva Variety Sampler:
1x Serie V 
1x Connecticut Reserve
1x Serie 'O'
1x Serie 'O' Maduro
1x Serie 'G' Cameroon 
1x Serie 'G' Maduro

Cigar[DOT]com Expert Picks: Sleeper Picks:
1x Garo Vintage
1x La Aurora Limited Edition Preferidos Cameroon
1x Pueblo Dominicano
1x Man O' War Side Project 52C
1x 5 Vegas High Primings.

PLUS a new XIKAR Xi1 Black Cutter for 28 from the cbid


----------



## Milhouse

Picked up a few anejo 46's for a steal. $12.95/stick in NYC. Just decided to smoke a 46 I have been resting since the holidays. Good smoke, needs some more rest to be great


----------



## laloin

A couple of AF 858 Madoro, and a humi bag to keep stick nice and moist. Got the AF for a decent price of 8 bucks a stick. That's with California prices 
troy


----------



## pittjitsu

laloin said:


> A couple of AF 858 Madoro, and a humi bag to keep stick nice and moist. Got the AF for a decent price of 8 bucks a stick. That's with California prices
> troy


How are prices when comparing west coast to east coast? Which is cheaper?


----------



## laloin

do you mean B&M prices, or internet venders. if your talking B&M on the east coast, think they are cheaper, less your buying sticks in NYC.


----------



## Jordan23

I pulled the trigger on a box of Gurkha Cuban legacies on Wednesday. Th price and the reviews really have me looking forward to them.


----------



## Max_Power

laloin said:


> do you mean B&M prices, or internet venders. if your talking B&M on the east coast, think they are cheaper, less your buying sticks in NYC.


The rest of the East Coast is MUCH cheaper than NY state. a 10 or 12 dollar cigar in RI, Mass, NH, NJ etc. is 17 - 22 anywhere in NY as far as I have seen.


----------



## laloin

Max_Power said:


> The rest of the East Coast is MUCH cheaper than NY state. a 10 or 12 dollar cigar in RI, Mass, NH, NJ etc. is 17 - 22 anywhere in NY as far as I have seen.


geez and I thought I had it bad here in california. ouch ouch


----------



## GregS

Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Maduro Selecto
Anejo 50
Anejo 77


----------



## nikonnut

Not sure what I bought :lol: but I think it was a 5er of LFD Airbenders and a 5er of No.9 toros.


----------



## pittjitsu

Max_Power said:


> The rest of the East Coast is MUCH cheaper than NY state. a 10 or 12 dollar cigar in RI, Mass, NH, NJ etc. is 17 - 22 anywhere in NY as far as I have seen.


I live on the boarder of NYC and New Jersey. Parents are in Jersey so I get the advantage of visiting the B&M's in NJ and also the biggest cigar store I have ever seen, JR in Paramus NJ. Its literally the size of a Walmart with just cigars. Even with a heavy toll for using the bridge, its worth avoiding Manhattan prices.


----------



## Max_Power

pittjitsu said:


> I live on the boarder of NYC and New Jersey. Parents are in Jersey so I get the advantage of visiting the B&M's in NJ and also the biggest cigar store I have ever seen, JR in Paramus NJ. Its literally the size of a Walmart with just cigars. Even with a heavy toll for using the bridge, its worth avoiding Manhattan prices.


JRs sure is big, I traveled down to herf there a number of times. And being able to get a lunch or a few deinks and smoke there is aweaome. But I find their selection horribly limited. With an area that big full of cigars, it's a shame theres nothing I wanted to buy.


----------



## Smoke0ne

Found out that a local B&M has 4 boxes of Anejos from last Father's day still in stock. 2x Anejo 46's and 2x Anejo 50's and they're selling them for 9.50 a stick! Picked up 3 a piece at that killer price.


----------



## pittjitsu

Smoke. One said:


> Found out that a local B&M has 4 boxes of Anejos from last Father's day still in stock. 2x Anejo 46's and 2x Anejo 50's and they're selling them for 9.50 a stick! Picked up 3 a piece at that killer price.


You got a great deal there Sam. Enjoy them


----------



## JPinDC

Max_Power said:


> With an area that big full of cigars, it's a shame theres nothing I wanted to buy.


This. It was like a coming of age moment with cigars for me when this lightbulb went off.


----------



## pittjitsu

anybody try Padron 1964's that are not maduro? I bought them by accident and I'm trying do decide if I should return them or not.


----------



## AStateJB

pittjitsu said:


> anybody try Padron 1964's that are not maduro? I bought them by accident and I'm trying do decide if I should return them or not.


They're a great smoke!


----------



## pittjitsu

AStateJB said:


> They're a great smoke!


Cool, good to know. I hate paying shipping to return stuff.


----------



## cw_mi

It was a great weekend, well they are always great but it was even better due to my scores. 

(4) God of Fire Robusto Tubo
(7) Anejo samplier
(4) Anejo "Sharks"
(5) DE "Undercrown"
(5) MUWAT "Baitfish"
(2) Liga Privada #9
(2) JDN Antano 1970
(5) Illusione MJ12
(5) Illusione 4/2G
(2) Illusione "88"

And for the wife
(5) Acid Kuba Kuba Maduro


----------



## mjohnsoniii

cw_mi said:


> It was a great weekend, well they are always great but it was even better due to my scores.
> 
> (4) God of Fire Robusto Tubo
> (7) Anejo samplier
> (4) Anejo "Sharks"
> (5) DE "Undercrown"
> (5) MUWAT "Baitfish"
> (2) Liga Privada #9
> (2) JDN Antano 1970
> (5) Illusione MJ12
> (5) Illusione 4/2G
> (2) Illusione "88"
> 
> And for the wife
> (5) Acid Kuba Kuba Maduro


Holy crap, Chuck! I'm speechless. Did you get like one of each? Nice score!


----------



## cw_mi

mjohnsoniii said:


> Holy crap, Chuck! I'm speechless. Did you get like one of each? Nice score!


LOL ! Well it has been quite a while since I've made any purchases and it was showing in my wineador. I mentioned to my wife that I have to start restocking... she made the mistake of saying "oh , yeah right we dont want to let that go to far" and what my brain heard was " go ahead , restock and don't worry about the cost" I did get a little carried away.


----------



## pittjitsu

cw_mi said:


> LOL ! Well it has been quite a while since I've made any purchases and it was showing in my wineador. I mentioned to my wife that I have to start restocking... she made the mistake of saying "oh , yeah right we dont want to let that go to far" and what my brain heard was " go ahead , restock and don't worry about the cost" I did get a little carried away.


Great lady ya got there Chuck. I'd keep her.


----------



## kdmckin

Found some super Rare Tatuaje Tubos 2-Red 2-Black and a Viaje Reserva Yum.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

cw_mi said:


> LOL ! Well it has been quite a while since I've made any purchases and it was showing in my wineador. I mentioned to my wife that I have to start restocking... she made the mistake of saying "oh , yeah right we dont want to let that go to far" and what my brain heard was " go ahead , restock and don't worry about the cost" I did get a little carried away.


I was running low as well. Since being in Germany for the past 4 years, I was smoking way more than purchasing so my stash became a bit anorexic. I hit the "Devil's site" last and did a bit of restocking myself. Although not as Uber Premium as your score, I was able to get half of my humidor restocked. They should ship this Thursday. Can't wait.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Alec Bradley Family Blend VR1 (box)
5 Vegas Classic Double Corona (box)
Victor Sinclair Connecticut Yankee Toro (box)
El Mejor Espresso Robusto (box)
Cain Daytona by Oliva Double Toro (5'er)
5 Vegas Gold Robusto (5'er)
El Mejor Emerald Belicoso (5'er)

Waiting to see if I won:
5 Vegas Gold Maduro Torpedo (box)

I told the wife after I made the purchase. Y'all should've seen the look she gave me. Oooohh weee! There may as well been lasers shooting from her eyes. She's calm now though :behindsofa:


----------



## mjohnsoniii

i think...lol


----------



## mjohnsoniii

kdmckin said:


> Found some super Rare Tatuaje Tubos 2-Red 2-Black and a Viaje Reserva Yum.


Muy bien...


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Got ahold of some great smokes. I cant wait to fire some up.


----------



## Slowreaction

After getting my new winedor setup, I made a small purchase to take up some room in the shelves.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Slowreaction said:


> After getting my new winedor setup, I made a small purchase to take up some room in the shelves.


Small? Yea, right! Thats freakin HUGE! Very nice.


----------



## AStateJB

Slowreaction said:


> After getting my new winedor setup, I made a small purchase to take up some room in the shelves.





mjohnsoniii said:


> Small? Yea, right! Thats freakin HUGE! Very nice.


Kinda what I was thinking! Nice pick up there!!! Looks like you got the same "Let Freedom Ring" sampler from Holt's that I got. I couldn't pass up that deal!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

AStateJB said:


> Kinda what I was thinking! Nice pick up there!!! Looks like you got the same "Let Freedom Ring" sampler from Holt's that I got. I couldn't pass up that deal!


Hold up...Let Freedom Ring sampler. Where is that?


----------



## AStateJB

mjohnsoniii said:


> Hold up...Let Freedom Ring sampler. Where is that?


I don't know if they're still doing it, but it was a Short Story maduro, My Father le Bijou torp, LADC Mi Amor, Tat Avion 12, Ashton VSG, and Padron 64.

Use the search bar on Holt's home page.


----------



## tek2advanced

mjohnsoniii said:


> Hold up...Let Freedom Ring sampler. Where is that?


https://www.holts.com/category.html?id=86664


----------



## BDog

cw_mi said:


> It was a great weekend, well they are always great but it was even better due to my scores.
> 
> (4) God of Fire Robusto Tubo
> (7) Anejo samplier
> (4) Anejo "Sharks"
> (5) DE "Undercrown"
> (5) MUWAT "Baitfish"
> (2) Liga Privada #9
> (2) JDN Antano 1970
> (5) Illusione MJ12
> (5) Illusione 4/2G
> (2) Illusione "88"
> 
> And for the wife
> (5) Acid Kuba Kuba Maduro


Great variety selection to restock the wine-a-dor! All great sticks! Hope the "sharks" had some rest on them! 
I always tell myself the wine-a-dor is low too! 
Im like a cigar anorexic that looks at a full humi and says damn its thin in there.


----------



## yellowv

Got these today








Also over the weekend I got 5 LP #9 Robusto, 2 LP #9 Belicoso, 2 Tat Fausto Robusto, 1 Room 101 San Andres Robusto and 2 Cabigaun Beli Fino


----------



## tek2advanced

yellowv said:


> Got these today
> Also over the weekend I got 5 LP #9 Robusto, 2 LP #9 Belicoso, 2 Tat Fausto Robusto, 1 Room 101 San Andres Robusto and 2 Cabigaun Beli Fino


That's a great deal on the x^3's and the other opus, What state do you live in?


----------



## pittjitsu

tek2advanced said:


> That's a great deal on the x^3's and the other opus, What state do you live in?


Your not kidding. Great price! Where did those come from?


----------



## smelvis

yellowv said:


> Got these today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also over the weekend I got 5 LP #9 Robusto, 2 LP #9 Belicoso, 2 Tat Fausto Robusto, 1 Room 101 San Andres Robusto and 2 Cabigaun Beli Fino


Looks good prices are fine the BTL a couple bucks high but the rest are good. I'd buy em. I have a friend who has BTL's for 14 something. at OLH


----------



## someonestruth

My second cigar purchase:
2x Rocky Patel The Edge Toro
2x Arturo Fuente Short Story
1x Tin(10) Arturo Fuente Cubanitos (Hoping these will be my smoke with the cigarette smokers smoke)
and a goodie I've found I desperately need... a Cigar tube!


----------



## NoNolva

*you are right*

this is bump!


----------



## tek2advanced

Agree. I'm surprise the BTL was higher than the Opus's.. Weird! Are they loaded up on Opus's or something LOL..


----------



## cw_mi

BDog said:


> Great variety selection to restock the wine-a-dor! All great sticks! Hope the "sharks" had some rest on them!
> I always tell myself the wine-a-dor is low too!
> Im like a cigar anorexic that looks at a full humi and says damn its thin in there.


Don't know how old the sharks are but i've actually got quite a supply of them so the new ones go right to the bottom. Saddness is a empty wine a dor !


----------



## justbrew77

Picked these up from some fellow BOTLs, thanks brothers








sorry for the crappy pic.


----------



## yellowv

I am in FL. The shop has a good selection of Opus and his prices are great. The BTL was slightly high but I wanted one and didn't mind paying a couple bucks extra.


----------



## BMack

4pistonjosh said:


> Got ahold of some great smokes. I cant wait to fire some up.


Interesting! I don't know what those are but my interest has been piqued!


----------



## loulax07

They are a thing of beauty and smell so good!
View attachment 67972


----------



## smelvis

I just bought the green one today it has the same cigars but less Green Sycamore were made, they are Beautiful humidors my favorite is the walnut with the BBMF's

Each humidor comes with:

10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City Piramide
10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City Toro
10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City New Perfecto
10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City Love Affair
10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City Lancero


----------



## Pandyboy

The last thing i actually bought was a 5ver of CAO Brazillia Gol. A smoke I got started on when first getting in to cigars.


----------



## Max_Power

Dave, you have acquiring some amazing stuff lately. These are great cigars, but the humidors are just gorgeous.



smelvis said:


> I just bought the green one today it has the same cigars but less Green Sycamore were made, they are Beautiful humidors my favorite is the walnut with the BBMF's
> 
> Each humidor comes with:
> 
> 10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City Piramide
> 10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City Toro
> 10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City New Perfecto
> 10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City Love Affair
> 10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City Lancero


----------



## cw_mi

Those are beautiful !!! Where and how much are they ? My wife was trying to find something cigar related to get me for fathers day.. I think those would be perfect



smelvis said:


> I just bought the green one today it has the same cigars but less Green Sycamore were made, they are Beautiful humidors my favorite is the walnut with the BBMF's
> 
> Each humidor comes with:
> 
> 10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City Piramide
> 10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City Toro
> 10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City New Perfecto
> 10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City Love Affair
> 10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City Lancero


----------



## pittjitsu

Amazing as usual Dave. The blue one was a show stopper but the green is just stunning!


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Dave I had a sneaky suspicion you were the one that picked that up. I almost bought one of the 10 packs but could figure out if the lost cites were that much better than the standard opus. What's your opinion?



smelvis said:


> I just bought the green one today it has the same cigars but less Green Sycamore were made, they are Beautiful humidors my favorite is the walnut with the BBMF's
> 
> Each humidor comes with:
> 
> 10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City Piramide
> 10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City Toro
> 10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City New Perfecto
> 10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City Love Affair
> 10 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City Lancero


----------



## EngenZerO

undercrown by drew estate robusto
romeo by romeo y julieta robusto
cao brazilla gol!
warlock robusto
arturo fuente 8-5-8 maduro


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

I picked up some Alec Bradlys MAXX toros and a few Aturo Fuente Spanish lonsdales and 858s in Claro wrappers, I have this thing about Claros these past few weeks seems like I ve been smoking several during a weeks time.I tried and fell in " Like-A-Lot" with the 601 Red and Green so I have some on order ( the green )


----------



## GregS

Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary


----------



## smelvis

4pistonjosh said:


> Dave I had a sneaky suspicion you were the one that picked that up. I almost bought one of the 10 packs but could figure out if the lost cites were that much better than the standard opus. What's your opinion?


Well they aren't that much better except the love affairs and lanceros I got. But the boxes you are talking about are a steal at his price I got two actually three but am smoking one now and aging the others. I would recommend everyone try them especially at Bobby's price.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Picked up a few singles at the B&M today.

A Cain Daytona robusto
A Warlock toro
and a C&C Corojo robusto

Waiting for my latest order to arrive from cigar.com, picked up some coronas.


----------



## nikonnut

Lets see.
5er of No.9 toros
5er of LFD Airbender chisels
And per-ordered 2 5ers of the BOTL LE2012s


----------



## pittjitsu

smelvis said:


> Well they aren't that much better except the love affairs and lanceros I got. But the boxes you are talking about are a steal at his price I got two actually three but am smoking one now and aging the others. I would recommend everyone try them especially at Bobby's price.


Who is selling them Dave? Link? I would love one of the humidors.


----------



## Wallbright




----------



## 4pistonjosh

Someone has been doing a little 858 shopping. Also Dave thanks for the information on the lost city guess I will have to keep looking cause his were all gone by the time I pled him.


----------



## smelvis

pittjitsu said:


> Who is selling them Dave? Link? I would love one of the humidors.


Sounds like he sold em all sorry.


----------



## lostdog13

Diesel and MOW


----------



## slimjim32

Pre-Order of the Tatuaje Little Monsters. Patiently waiting for these to ship..


----------



## mjohnsoniii

slimjim32 said:


> Pre-Order of the Tatuaje Little Monsters. Patiently waiting for these to ship..


Where are you ordering from? Tats are one of my favs!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

lostdog13 said:


> Diesel and MOW


Very nice John. Those sticks look like they're nice and ripe. I just left Germany in March (Schweinfurt). Enjoy your time. I DID!


----------



## sleepyguy5757

MOW PA, yummy


----------



## nikonnut

Just grabbed another 5er of LFD Air Benders. I know what some say but I think they're delish!


----------



## bazookajoe8

Tat Black Tubos
Illusione Epernays
Illusione Phantoms
AF Rosado


----------



## kdmckin

Nice pickup Joe!


----------



## cavscout98

Nice grab Joe!


----------



## Motrix

5'er of Liga Privada No 9 Corona Double came in last Friday. Have a few more sticks coming this week.


----------



## tpdsan

Just picked up some more Jaime Garcia Robustos.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Tatuaje Little Monsters


----------



## RayJax

10 Box Press Sampler of Man O' War and 1 Undercrown Robusto.

Also picked up an Xikar Element lighter in gunmetal and an Xikar Xi1 cutter in silver.

My issue now is the fact that my desk top Savoy Humi is busting at the seems, I don't smoke enough cigars to keep up with my Cigar Bid habit!

Coolerdor/Wineador is in the future and my B-Day is next month so the funds will be available!


----------



## lostdog13

mjohnsoniii said:


> Very nice John. Those sticks look like they're nice and ripe. I just left Germany in March (Schweinfurt). Enjoy your time. I DID!


Got here in February. One of my old soldiers got to Shweinfurt in October. Definitely enjoying my time over here this time more than I did the last.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

A mazo of AJ Fernandez Fresh-Rolled maduro coronas, as well as a pair of Alec Bradley American Classic coronas for the week of July 4th.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

lostdog13 said:


> Got here in February. One of my old soldiers got to Shweinfurt in October. Definitely enjoying my time over here this time more than I did the last.


I hear ya, John. This was my second tour over there as well. The first time, all I did was drank and partied (I was a lot younger back then...lol). This past tour, I enjoyed A LOT of Europe. I went eveywhere from Austria to Italy and enjoyed at least 2 beers in each place I went (Pils to smoked). I guess thats why my cigar stash has dwindled down a bit.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

BDog said:


> Great variety selection to restock the wine-a-dor! All great sticks! Hope the "sharks" had some rest on them!
> I always tell myself the wine-a-dor is low too!
> Im like a cigar anorexic that looks at a full humi and says damn its thin in there.


Bruce, just a heads up. Your inbox is full. Won't let you accept anymore PMs. Thanks for the heads up on the Tatuaje Little Monsters. Don't know what I was thinking before. I just ordered a tin. Do you know when they ship? I didn't see anywhere that said when. Thanks again!


----------



## bazookajoe8

had to try the baitfish










and the money shot


----------



## pittjitsu

bazookajoe8 said:


> had to try the baitfish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the money shot


those are beautiful! WOW


----------



## Wallbright




----------



## pittjitsu

Wallbright said:


>


Never tried any of those, how are they Tyler?


----------



## atllogix

bazookajoe8 said:


> had to try the baitfish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the money shot


Very nice pickup!


----------



## Wallbright

pittjitsu said:


> Never tried any of those, how are they Tyler?


I really like them. So much so that I bought those four bundles haha.


----------



## txemtp69

Well I don't have them in yet but I ordered:

Opus X Perfection #5 singles
Opus X Fuente Fuente singles
Liga PRivada T52 singles
Macanudo Cru Royale to try.. anyone have any input on what to expect with these?


----------



## wahoofever

I just grabbed a sleeve of J Fuego Origin Originals. 

My buddies are edging closer to bumming my J Fuego Sangre Del Toros. They like how they smell and I let them hit it, once. I had to explain to them that they needed to smoke their own.


----------



## smartkid

I bought a box of Baccarat King, pretty sweet tasting cigars, just the way i like it.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Why can't I upload pictures? :frusty:


----------



## raycarlo

Got my 2 boxes of Tat Little Monsters from Emersons


----------



## EngenZerO

1 x Liga Privada No. 9 Tasting Sampler (Box)
1 x Tatuaje Little Monsters (Box)
2 x Alec Bradley Black Market Robusto
1 x Liga Privada t52 Double Corona
1 x Fuente Fuente OpusX Double Corona
2 x Fuente Fuente OpusX Fuente Fuente
2 x Fuente Fuente OpusX Perfecxion X
1 x Fuente Fuente OpusX Perfecxion #2
1 x Fuente Fuente OpusX Perfecxion #5
1 x Fuente Fuente OpusX Robusto

well... the wallet is a little lighter for sure...


----------



## mjohnsoniii

raycarlo said:


> Got my 2 boxes of Tat Little Monsters from Emersons


O yea, Ray. Those buggers look GOOD! Mine will be shipping real soon. Can't wait!!!


----------



## m00chness

Got lucky and everything I ordered recently landed today










10 tat black tubos (thanks Joe)
10 tat red tubos (thanks Joe)
10 5 vegas gold maduro
5 Gran Habano vintage 2002 Churchill
5 Gran Habano vintage 2002 robusto
20 Partagas Cifuentes Febrero
5 Gurkha Fury

Then in there is Joe's bomb (bastard)
Illusione Epernay
Illusione SINGULARE
Arturo Fuente Rosado Gran Reserva
Oliva Master Blends 3
lucienne pipe some tabacco
pipe tool


----------



## mjohnsoniii

EngenZerO said:


> 1 x Liga Privada No. 9 Tasting Sampler (Box)
> 1 x Tatuaje Little Monsters (Box)
> 2 x Alec Bradley Black Market Robusto
> 1 x Liga Privada t52 Double Corona
> 1 x Fuente Fuente OpusX Double Corona
> 2 x Fuente Fuente OpusX Fuente Fuente
> 2 x Fuente Fuente OpusX Perfecxion X
> 1 x Fuente Fuente OpusX Perfecxion #2
> 1 x Fuente Fuente OpusX Perfecxion #5
> 1 x Fuente Fuente OpusX Robusto
> 
> well... the wallet is a little lighter for sure...


That is one nice list of cigars. Truth be told...I'm a bit jealous.


----------



## kdmckin

Nice pickups!


m00chness said:


> Got lucky and everything I ordered recently landed today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 tat black tubos (thanks Joe)
> 10 tat red tubos (thanks Joe)
> 10 5 vegas gold maduro
> 5 Gran Habano vintage 2002 Churchill
> 5 Gran Habano vintage 2002 robusto
> 20 Partagas Cifuentes Febrero
> 5 Gurkha Fury
> 
> Then in there is Joe's bomb (bastard)
> Illusione Epernay
> Illusione SINGULARE
> Arturo Fuente Rosado Gran Reserva
> Oliva Master Blends 3
> lucienne pipe some tabacco
> pipe tool


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Very nice indeed


----------



## mjohnsoniii

EngenZerO said:


> well... the wallet is a little lighter for sure...


I'm sure...lol


----------



## Motrix

It has been a pretty busy week and placed a fairly big order to start filling up the wineador. Wallet took a huge hit and I need to stop going online.

Box Tatuaje Little Monster
Box LP No9 Belicoso
5pk LP No9 Corona Doble
10pk MUWAT
5pk LP Undercrown Robosto
5pk Padron 1926 #5
5pk Padron 1926 #35
15pk Padron 1964 Corona
15pk AB Prensado Robosto
10pk AF Short Story
10pk Don Pepin JJ Series
10pk Famous Nic 3000
5pk Nub Cameroon 460


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Motrix said:


> It has been a pretty busy week and placed a fairly big order to start filling up the wineador. Wallet took a huge hit and I need to stop going online.
> 
> Box Tatuaje Little Monster
> Box LP No9 Belicoso
> 5pk LP No9 Corona Doble
> 10pk MUWAT
> 5pk LP Undercrown Robosto
> 5pk Padron 1926 #5
> 5pk Padron 1926 #35
> 15pk Padron 1964 Corona
> 15pk AB Prensado Robosto
> 10pk AF Short Story
> 10pk Don Pepin JJ Series
> 10pk Famous Nic 3000
> 5pk Nub Cameroon 460


Nice (and expensive) bunch of sticks you have there. I got a box of Tats Lil Munsters coming in as well. Can't wait. Enjoy!


----------



## EngenZerO

mjohnsoniii said:


> That is one nice list of cigars. Truth be told...I'm a bit jealous.


I added a few more this morning...

1 x Acid Kuba Kuba
1 x Arturo Fuente Anejo #46
1 x Arturo Fuente Anejo #55
1 x Fuente Fuente OpusX Fuente Fuente
1 x Illusione 888
1 x Illusione mJ 12
1 x Liga Privada t52 Belicoso
1 x Liga Privada t52 Toro

I think im set for a bit,


----------



## dayento2

my B&M had a sale. Buy 2 get 1 free + freebies. How could I resist!


----------



## upandcoming

A big ups to Shuckins too for gifting me 10 sticks I have never tried, to which I do not know the correct titles BUT I am still so thankful and will be treating myself to them over the next few weeks!

Then later that day I saw a friend, well my friend hooked me up to jumpstart my I guess "Boutique" cigar section of my stash, selling me the following (1 of each):
Liga Privada FFP-$15
Liga Privada T52 Belicoso-$10
Viaje Skull and Bones WMD-$5
Viaje Skull and Bones Little Boy-$5
AND he gifted me:
OpusX Power Ranger
OpusX Double Corona
OpusX Robusto

All OpusXs have plume and are from 05-07! This guy was so generous I was ecstatic!
IN THE SAME DAY, that night a friend gave me a A.Fuente Anejo which I do not know the number but it was about 7 inches long with Id say around a 46-48 ring gauge.
Indeed an awesome day and I guess karma really does have its way of getting back to some. I couldnt be more thankful.

I smoked the Anejo but will try to post pics of the rest ASAP


----------



## B.mamba89

2 DE under crown, tatuaje classic,CAO brazil and Illusionie 2. No little monsters.


----------



## NovaBiscuit

It's not as impressive as the rest of you guys, but I bought my first real cigars today.

One of each:
CAO Maduro Robusto
CAO Cameroon Robusto
Oliva Serie G Special G
CAO Flavours Eileen's Dream Corona


----------



## Tman

Went to a local B&M Arturo Fuente event. Grabbed some sticks there. These are gonna be napping for a while!


----------



## RayJax

2 - 858 Maduro
2 - Undercrown Belicoso
1 - Undercrown Robusto
1 - Montecristo White #3

All from the local BM while out looking for hidden gems that were not in stock!


----------



## Kruz

Hey, it't not about impressing anyone. It's about finding what you like! Nice score.



NovaBiscuit said:


> It's not as impressive as the rest of you guys, but I bought my first real cigars today.
> 
> One of each:
> CAO Maduro Robusto
> CAO Cameroon Robusto
> Oliva Serie G Special G
> CAO Flavours Eileen's Dream Corona


----------



## nikonnut

Nothing special as I'm pretty tapped 
2 FFPs
5er of LP No.9 Toros.


----------



## NovaBiscuit

Kruz said:


> Hey, it't not about impressing anyone. It's about finding what you like! Nice score.


True! And I'm hoping at least one of these, if not all, will be enjoyable. I know they'll all be a learning experience at least


----------



## Old Salty

This has been a good couple days. On Friday I got my box of Little Monsters, and a box of Gran Habano 2002s, and then yesterday I got my MUWAT Baitfish!


----------



## Danfish98

Made a trip to the best cigar shop in the Indy area today with Cupcake. Here's the damage.


Why yes, that is a box of V Maduros from 2010 and 2 Camacho Liberties from 2010. This shop is a bit disorganized but to me that makes it more fun. Every time in there is like a really awesome scavenger hunt!


----------



## nikonnut

Added another 5er of BOtL LE2012s to the mix. I'm so weak.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Danfish98 said:


> Made a trip to the best cigar shop in the Indy area today with Cupcake. Here's the damage.
> 
> Why yes, that is a box of V Maduros from 2010 and 2 Camacho Liberties from 2010. This shop is a bit disorganized but to me that makes it more fun. Every time in there is like a really awesome scavenger hunt!


MOUTH-WATERING!! Great score!


----------



## Bad Andy

Not the best picture in the world, but was at Casa Fuente over the weekend, and....









3 Casa Fuente Lanceros
2 Don Carlos Lanceros
1 Short Story Maduro (added on after picture was taken)... smoked the other SSM while there.


----------



## NovaBiscuit

Just bought a 5 cigar tin of the CAO L'anniversaire Maduros and a Quorum. I have one of the single L'anniversaire's sitting in my humidor, and figured if I liked it enough, I'd take the tin with me to Vegas this weekend, since it's sealed. And the Quorum was grabbed quickly because it was only $1.99 and I wanted to try something new.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Latest pickups from the devil site:
Alec Bradley Family Blend VR1

5 Vegas Gold Maduro Torpedo

Victor Sinclair Connecticut Yankee Toro & El Mejor Espresso Robusto

5 Vegas Classic Double Corona

Cain Daytona Double Toro & 5 Vegas Gold Robusto & El Mejor Emerald Belicoso


----------



## jswaykos

Two boxes of the My Father coronas and a bundle of the Tatuaje Limited Mexican Experiments:


----------



## Halofan

Nice pick up, im interested in trying out those tats.


----------



## Max_Power

Those MF coronas look awesome. And I thought the Mexican was tasty too. Nice pickups!



jswaykos said:


> Two boxes of the My Father coronas and a bundle of the Tatuaje Limited Mexican Experiments:


----------



## rpb16

jswaykos said:


> Two boxes of the My Father coronas and a bundle of the Tatuaje Limited Mexican Experiments:


Those My Fathers look so good.


----------



## Wallbright




----------



## Kindanutz

Just picked up 3 boxes:
- tatuaje reserva j21
- tatuaje black petite lacerno
- padron 2000 maduro


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 68407


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Wildone said:


> View attachment 68407


Very nice. Hopefully mine'll get here soon. Gettin antsy...


----------



## jswaykos

Nice pick up on the Little Monsters. I've got a box pre-ordered but still waiting for shipment.


----------



## Bad Andy

New Opus arrived at my lounge, so I had to pick up some stuff....










Anyone tried the Cajoñes yet? They offered it as a freebie with my opus purchase. It is a massive stick, must be about a 2 hour smoke.


----------



## ko4000

Bad Andy said:


> New Opus arrived at my lounge, so I had to pick up some stuff....
> 
> Anyone tried the Cajoñes yet? They offered it as a freebie with my opus purchase. It is a massive stick, must be about a 2 hour smoke.


Nice pick up! I have a Cajones in the cooler but Im not sure Ill ever find the time to sit down and enjoy. Definitely a +2 hour smoke.


----------



## vink

A 5ver of AF anejo shark! yummy!


----------



## pittjitsu

vink said:


> A 5ver of AF anejo shark! yummy!


Where did you find those? I have been searching with no luck


----------



## socalocmatt

Picked up a few HTFs:









Tat T110
Viaje S&B Daisy Cutter
Tat TAA
Viaje TNT
Illusione ECCJ


----------



## Halofan

Matt was this at a B&M?


----------



## socalocmatt

I wish. If it was you'd see a box if each :biggrin:

This was a private party sale.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Nice pickups Matt. I've never seen that illusione before.


----------



## Motrix

This week got my box of Opus X Fuente Fuente and a 3 stick tin of Opus X Perfection


----------



## atllogix

pittjitsu said:


> Where did you find those? I have been searching with no luck


PM Sent


----------



## B.mamba89

Opus X


----------



## socalocmatt

Ddaaaammnnn. Looks like some fine Opus stock is rolling out!


----------



## Smoke0ne

Found these gems at my local B&M- Oliva V Maduros from 2010! :woohoo:


----------



## pittjitsu

Smoke. One said:


> Found these gems at my local B&M- Oliva V Maduros from 2010! :woohoo:


Those look great! Shiny and delish..


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Smoke. One said:


> Found these gems at my local B&M- Oliva V Maduros from 2010! :woohoo:


Oh yea! Definitely one of my favs! Enjoy!


----------



## atllogix

Got a few 5vers in and a few extra for a massive headache and some "Are Apologies so its on us" express shipping.



















Just getting the hang of this photobucket thing, I don't know why it's taken me so long to try it out, but more post to come now.


----------



## B.mamba89

Garron, Wonderful smokes! I am Jealous, really am


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Bought:
4-Anejo #55 Torpedoes
2- Camacho Triple Maduro Torpedoes
1/2 box each Tatuaje Miami Noella and Epernay Le Elegance coronas.

Happy Birthday to me...


----------



## B.mamba89

Saint Jimbob said:


> Bought:
> 4-Anejo #55 Torpedoes
> 2- Camacho Triple Maduro Torpedoes
> 1/2 box each Tatuaje Miami Noella and Epernay Le Elegance coronas.
> 
> Happy Birthday to me...


Have a good b-day!


----------



## Llacrossedude7

Just picked these up MF, La Reloba, PG 15th Anniversary, Davidoff 5000, 2 Fuente Gran Reserva, Oliva V, 3 AB American Classic, Partagas Black, CAO La Traviata, and a Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial.


----------



## upandcoming

picked up some tnt, c4, roman candle, and a summer fest. pretty excited!


----------



## 3r1ck

A few Opus. Spent a little more than I wanted to but oh well. Putting these in the bottom of the humidor.


----------



## Shemp75

3r1ck said:


> A few Opus. Spent a little more than I wanted to but oh well. Putting these in the bottom of the humidor.


what is your exact address sir?


----------



## Motrix

took a slight detour on my way home from work to stop by my not so local B&M and picked up a forbidden X, and 2 LP FFPs. I really need to stop doin this.


----------



## nikonnut

Been waiting on these and I definately gotta see if the B&M has any Opus' in stock tomorrow


----------



## hachigo

nikonnut said:


> Been waiting on these and I defiantly gotta see if the B&M has any Opus' in stock tomorrow


That is a NICE pickup. Dang. Good luck on the Opus'


----------



## Juicestain

!!!!


----------



## Max_Power

Holy Crap Justin! Nice stuff!



Juicestain said:


> !!!!


----------



## atllogix

Very Nice indeed!



Juicestain said:


> !!!!


----------



## thebayratt

Viaje Exclusivo Robusto
Viaje TNT
Viaje Firecracker
Viaje C4

....... and a glass of water


----------



## smelvis

Looks better in person Justin spent the night here before a camping trip. He gave me one of each I smoked the tat last night just a wonderful cigar about 1 3/4 hour of great smoke the Exclusivo is being lit in a few minutes. I had to miss the camping so I am smoking good wishing I was there with the guy's, Dammit all.


----------



## 03Jarhead

Today i bought a box ot tat little monsters a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Digger and a La Flor Dominicana cabinet #6 maduro that i smoked and was awsome will buy again


----------



## nikonnut

Hit my B&M and lo and behold they had Opus! I scored this... I believe its a Destiny 1980









...and anoither 10 LFD Air Benders


----------



## Bad Andy

Got my shipment of custom banded Padron's in for an upcoming event next month....










Up close of the custom bands:










Should be good times in Vegas next month!


----------



## Tman

Did you custom band it yourself or does someone do this for you?


----------



## meatcake

Just got back from Alec Bradley Event so came home with some Black Market, American blend, Family Blend and Tempus, oh and four New York as well. 
few days ago picked up 4 Liga #9 and 2 FFP.


----------



## bazookajoe8

Opus are in!


----------



## socalocmatt

bazookajoe8 said:


> Opus are in!


Holy crap I guess they are!


----------



## Slowreaction

This weeks haul.


----------



## Llacrossedude7

Just picked these up this evening.


----------



## EngenZerO

Alec Bradley Presadano Robusto
Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 Maduro
Illusione 88 Maduro
Liga Privada No.9 Torro
Nub 464 Maduro


----------



## EngenZerO

lol... also added

viaje late harvest lh 648
viaje c-4

i missed the other ones they had earlier this week... b&m told me the sold out quick...


----------



## Bad Andy

Tman said:


> Did you custom band it yourself or does someone do this for you?


I bought them from Smoke Inn. They did a great job.


----------



## tag1983

Picked these up today


----------



## tag1983

Guess I can't post pictures yet. Anyway, picked up A Diamond Crown Julius Caeser Toro, A Julius Caeser Pyramid, 2 Diamond Crown Robusto, 2 Fuente Opus X Love Affairs and 2 Fuente Opus X Reserva D' Chateau


----------



## nikonnut

The pic is fine on my end. Weird.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

VERY nice...



tag1983 said:


> Picked these up today
> View attachment 38886


----------



## Max_Power

Stopped at one of my "locals away from home" on my way to my sisters house last night and picked up 2 boxes of little monsters.


----------



## tag1983

Hmm it comes up in my iPad but not the laptop, oh well.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Picked up some Ratzillas at a HERF yesterday hosted by BOTL and Drew Estate









Also picked up some others.


----------



## B.mamba89

About to pull the trigger on 10 Nub habano on cbid!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

4pistonjosh said:


> Picked up some Ratzillas at a HERF yesterday hosted by BOTL and Drew Estate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up some others.


Awesome pick up. I wish my local B&M hosted events :ask:


----------



## grapplefu

Finally got me some Little Monsters


----------



## Mixmaster15

Bought a 5pack of Short Story Maduros and WOAM's


----------



## bwhite220

Latest pickup


----------



## Shemp75

nikonnut said:


> Hit my B&M and lo and behold they had Opus! I scored this... I believe its a Destiny 1980


Think i just found my B-day smoke! now to find it for real!


----------



## pittjitsu

Mixmaster15 said:


> Bought a 5pack of Short Story Maduros and WOAM's


Where did you find the ss maduros? I can only find them in the larger best seller. Thanks


----------



## mjohnsoniii

grapplefu said:


> Finally got me some Little Monsters


Some? Looks like you got em ALL! Great pickup. Hopefully mine will grace my mailbox soon. :mmph:


----------



## jswaykos

Sorry for the crappy pic but it was taken at work, on my phone - didn't feel like setting up an entire photo shoot! It's a 3ct tin of Perfecxion X, 10x MOW Armada coronas, and 5x Oliva Master Blend 3:


----------



## sleepyguy5757

gave in to the hype...








By sleepyguy57 at 2012-06-25


----------



## johnmoss

Picked up a few things this weekend.


----------



## nikonnut

Hit the B&M after work looking for some more Opus X Forbiddens with no luck so I grabbed a Power Ranger and a Camacho Corojo Maduro as I've been curious about the brand.


----------



## capttrips

Stopped at 2 of my favorite shops last night and bought a box of assorted cigars I hadn't tried. They were: RP 50s, RP 2012 Winter Collection; RP 1990 Robusto, 2003 Cameroon. Also got some Undergrowns, Punch Rare Corojos, and 8 Padrons. Now I'll smoke 'em, note 'em and decide which to buy boxes of.


----------



## False Cast

A gratuitous man dressed in brown dropped these goodies on the porch today. Hat was free and unsolicited so a thank-you note is en route to the vendor.


----------



## mike91LX

^ where did you pick up those UF-4's? I know casa de montecristo did a one time order of them a WHILE ago and that was the last i heard.


----------



## nikonnut

Hit my B&M after work and grabbed these;










The Oliva series V lances are for me and the power ranger and the LX2 are to finish off a certain Texan!


----------



## capttrips

Purchased a box of LP no.9 & T52s as well as some singles of Viaje TNT & C-4s, LFD Lights, Oliva Serie V, La Flor de Antilles, and 2 Davidoffs the propreitor wanted me to try.


----------



## justbrew77

Thanks to smokestack for picking these up for me.









Couldn't pass up this deal from a fellow BOTL. Original release 2009 box 118/2000


----------



## Dhughes12

im not at box status yet, but i did buy 3 lp9s, 3 t-52's, 3 ffp's, a tabak especial java, and I finally gave in and grabbed an acid toast.


----------



## vink

So bought a couple of singles for my trip to Indonesia. 
-La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Robusto
-Camacho Corojo Monarca
-Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Invictos
-Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles
-2x Oliva Serie G Maduro Special G
-5 Vegas Series A Artisan
-2x 5 Vegas Classic Double Corona
-San Cristobal Francisco
-La Tradicion Cubana Corona
-E.P. Carrillo Core Line Natural No. 4
-E.P. Carrillo New Wave Connecticut Stellas
-J Fuego 777 Maduro Robusto
-2x Oliva Connecticut Reserve Petit Corona


----------



## mjohnsoniii

nikonnut said:


> Hit the B&M after work looking for some more Opus X Forbiddens with no luck so I grabbed a Power Ranger and a Camacho Corojo Maduro as I've been curious about the brand.


Man! I wish my local B&M (Discount Smoke Shop) carried Opus :sad:. I STILL have yet to try one...


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Looks like a very decent pick up. Enjoy those sticks!



False Cast said:


> A gratuitous man dressed in brown dropped these goodies on the porch today. Hat was free and unsolicited so a thank-you note is en route to the vendor.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

EXCELLENT selection. All worthy!



capttrips said:


> Purchased a box of LP no.9 & T52s as well as some singles of Viaje TNT & C-4s, LFD Lights, Oliva Serie V, La Flor de Antilles, and 2 Davidoffs the propreitor wanted me to try.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

All I can say is :dr. Enjoy!



justbrew77 said:


> Thanks to smokestack for picking these up for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't pass up this deal from a fellow BOTL. Original release 2009 box 118/2000


----------



## mjohnsoniii

The mailman was pretty generous yesterday. Found these on my doorstep when I got home. Decided to give the Puros Indios a try. They were relatively inexpensive ($15) so I decided...why not? Could be a new "everyday 'gar". We'll see.


----------



## atllogix

I went ahead and got the #2 Especial of those let me know what you think of em, mine are doing their time in the freezer.



mjohnsoniii said:


> The mailman was pretty generous yesterday. Found these on my doorstep when I got home. Decided to give the Puros Indios a try. They were relatively inexpensive ($15) so I decided...why not? Could be a new "everyday 'gar". We'll see.


----------



## atllogix

Week of some 5vers and a couple box purchases
Viaje Exclusivo Robusto
Ashton VCG Belicoso
Viaje Late Harvest 550










Tatuaje Avion
Tatuaje Mexican Project Robusto
Arturo Fuente Solaris









Tatuaje Verocu Red Tubos - Thank you to a gracious botl for offering these up to get
Tatuaje Little Monsters -2 More in transit
My Father Limited Edition Corona + 3 Special Edition Robustos


----------



## Llacrossedude7

atllogix said:


> Week of some 5vers and a couple box purchases
> Viaje Exclusivo Robusto
> Ashton VCG Belicoso
> Viaje Late Harvest 550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tatuaje Avion
> Tatuaje Mexican Project Robusto
> Arturo Fuente Solaris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tatuaje Verocu Red Tubos - Thank you to a gracious botl for offering these up to get
> Tatuaje Little Monsters -2 More in transit
> My Father Limited Edition Corona + 3 Special Edition Robustos


Very nice.


----------



## socalocmatt




----------



## B.mamba89

Matt-Is that a God Of Fire cookie jar?


----------



## socalocmatt

B.mamba89 said:


> Matt-Is that a God Of Fire cookie jar?


LOL. Yea, pretty much. Its the God of Fire Series B Robusto Gordo jar. I cracked it open and it smells like a batch of chocolate chip cookes! :hungry:

Edit: Just noticed this. The jar is for the GoF Carlito but the jar and box were both sealed and the jar contains Series B. I'll have to do some digging!


----------



## Halofan

nom nom nom, I like my cookies well done.


----------



## jswaykos

socalocmatt said:


> LOL. Yea, pretty much. Its the God of Fire Series B Robusto Gordo jar. I cracked it open and it smells like a batch of chocolate chip cookes! :hungry:
> 
> Edit: Just noticed this. The jar is for the GoF Carlito but the jar and box were both sealed and the jar contains Series B. I'll have to do some digging!


Decent pick ups.


----------



## False Cast

Brown truck for the second day in a row? This is bad.


----------



## billyboy

ab family blend 5pac ab harvest 97 5pac ab tempest credo 5pac /fonseca5/50 10 pac CAO bengal carlos torano exodus silver 5pac canot post pics yet


----------



## yellowv




----------



## bcwv

Flor de ybor bundle of 20 and 5 pack of ARTURO FUENTE DON CARLOS EDICION DE ANNIVERSARIO


----------



## Max_Power

3 roman candles, a box of tatuaje Angeles for winter 2014 and some tat freebies










And @ everybody picking up Don Carlos Anniversarios - NICE PICKUPS!!!


----------



## pittjitsu

Max_Power said:


> 3 roman candles, a box of tatuaje Angeles for winter 2014 and some tat freebies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And @ everybody picking up Don Carlos Anniversarios - NICE PICKUPS!!!


What's the tool at the very bottom of the page? Its in a holster with a grommet at the end for mounting on a string or something..


----------



## jphank

2 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City Lanceros from cbid at $32 for both 

How long should I let them sleep for? The tobacco was aged five years before, so do the same 6-8 years of other Opus X, does that apply still for a smoother taste?


----------



## BDog

pittjitsu said:


> What's the tool at the very bottom of the page? Its in a holster with a grommet at the end for mounting on a string or something..


" 
Tatuaje Pimp Hammer / Box Opener. A designed tool popular in the 'Island down south', the tool acts as a nail prying tool and hammer. Engraved with the Tatuaje Logo on the opener as well as it's leather case!"









Thats some nice swag! I have that same Tatuaje Flex Fit hat as well!


----------



## pittjitsu

BDog said:


> "
> Tatuaje Pimp Hammer / Box Opener. A designed tool popular in the 'Island down south', the tool acts as a nail prying tool and hammer. Engraved with the Tatuaje Logo on the opener as well as it's leather case!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats some nice swag! I have that same Tatuaje Flex Fit hat as well!


Wow that tool is bad ass! Where can I get one?


----------



## Max_Power

pittjitsu said:


> Wow that tool is bad ass! Where can I get one?


With a box purchase at a Tatuaje event. :tu


----------



## justbrew77

Got these yesterday and they sent a free hat. Can't wait to fire one of these up.


----------



## socalocmatt

justbrew77 said:


> Got these yesterday and they sent a free hat. Can't wait to fire one of these up.


Holy balls! Great score!!!!


----------



## socalocmatt

jphank said:


> 2 Fuente Fuente OpusX The Lost City Lanceros from cbid at $32 for both
> 
> How long should I let them sleep for? The tobacco was aged five years before, so do the same 6-8 years of other Opus X, does that apply still for a smoother taste?


Just a couple months IMO and they will be good to go :thumb:


----------



## jphank

socalocmatt said:


> Just a couple months IMO and they will be good to go :thumb:


Sweeeet!


----------



## jswaykos

Got a couple boxes of Little Monsters from the local B&M:


----------



## BDog

Max_Power said:


> With a box purchase at a Tatuaje event. :tu


Dont want to derail this thread, but NewHavana has them in stock for around $25.00. So it is quite a nice freebie with a box purchase!

Here is my latest:

5'er Anjeo Sharks with some nice year and 1/2 rest! From a great BOTL here that sent some killer tag-alongs!










3 Viaje Roman Candles - Long SOB's
and 5 2012 release C4's









12 Ratzilla's and 3 UF4's


----------



## Phil from Chicago

Ratzilla??? So impossible to find here

Nice pick up


----------



## atllogix

Phenomenal Pickup , I wished I was around a B&M sometimes.



BDog said:


> Dont want to derail this thread, but NewHavana has them in stock for around $25.00. So it is quite a nice freebie with a box purchase!
> 
> Here is my latest:
> 
> 5'er Anjeo Sharks with some nice year and 1/2 rest! From a great BOTL here that sent some killer tag-alongs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Viaje Roman Candles - Long SOB's
> and 5 2012 release C4's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 Ratzilla's and 3 UF4's


----------



## nikonnut

I needed some more components for a bomb so I hit the B&M after work. Didn't plan on spending much then Scott roots around and pulls out an Opus X Forbidden Keeper of the Flame. Wasn't expecting that but how could I say no?


----------



## NovaBiscuit

Got some quorum short robustos to see how they age. That's all, waiting for my new hygrometer to come in so I can complete my coolidor build before I start to add more


----------



## sdlaird

Two boxes of these bad boys


----------



## justbrew77

This order came in today. Can't wait to try the C4.


----------



## TopsiderLXI

Rocky Patel Vintage 1992s. I didn't enjoy them as much as I had expected but that's not to say I didn't enjoy therm at all!. The Decade is still my favorite from Rocky I think!


----------



## BDog

justbrew77 said:


> This order came in today. Can't wait to try the C4.


Justin - Nice score on all the sticks! Ooooooo One shot one kill :tu
C4's have a small hole at the tip to allow moisture to escape and acclimate.

Tat Black Petite Lancero's yum! Smoke em slow!


----------



## BDog

nikonnut said:


> I needed some more components for a bomb so I hit the B&M after work. Didn't plan on spending much then Scott roots around and pulls out an Opus X Forbidden Keeper of the Flame. Wasn't expecting that but how could I say no?


I keep trying to reach through the screen to grab that Keeper of the Flame, but I cant quite get it.:noidea:


----------



## Smoke0ne

Picked these up while on a day trip to Chattanooga, really excited to try the Roman Candle.


----------



## danhawk24

just picked up some 5 vegas tirple AAA and after having don pepins contribution to five vegas, the miami, my expectations werent that great for a j fernandez contribution, but boy was i surprised, good slow burn, great ash, great flavor, will purchase again!


----------



## capttrips

I walked into my local B&M quick smoke and a few hands of poker. What I left with was mind boggling. Boxes of Ashton VSG & Cabinets, Opus X, a bag of Uzis, Padron 85s and 45s, Oliva V, Punch Double Corojos, Undercrown, LP 9s and 52s, and Capaguian Guapos. Now, my coolidor is stocked, my wallet is empty, and my wife isn't talking to me. All in all a great day!!
Now what should I age and what should I smoke?:?:


----------



## bwhite220

2012 LFD Air Bender Maduro TAA and 2010 Padron 1964 Maduro TAA









Undercrown Corona Viva, LP9 Belicosos and Robustos









RyJ Reserva Real Toro, SB ?, Tatuaje PL Black, Tatuaje Reserva Lancero









MB3 Sampler Box









Triple 7 Maduros


----------



## Greg9062

Picked up a few CAO Americas, specifically for the 4th. I've had and very much enjoyed the other CAO offerings so I'm excited to try these


----------



## jswaykos

Box of FFPs, and a box of the EPC NWC Short Run 2012s (Exquisitos):


----------



## Halofan

jswaykos said:


> Box of FFPs, and a box of the EPC NWC Short Run 2012s (Exquisitos):


Nice haul! Your humidor must be getting pretty full


----------



## jswaykos

Halofan said:


> Nice haul! Your humidor must be getting pretty full


Have a cabinet being delivered tomorrow!!! Just gotta jam these in the tupperdor until it's seasoned, haha.


----------



## Halofan

jswaykos said:


> Have a cabinet being delivered tomorrow!!! Just gotta jam these in the tupperdor until it's seasoned, haha.


Congrats! Enjoy the smokes, you have been making great selections.


----------



## AmCo

Great pick up guys! :evil:


----------



## Greg9062

Mazo of 5x60 My Uzi Weighs a Ton. Love em...


----------



## EngenZerO

2 x Liga Privada Feral Flying Pig
1 x Liga Privada No. 9 Robusto
1 x Tatuaje Reserva J21
1 x Illusione ~88~


----------



## atllogix

My FFP's (box purchase) didn't come with cello, is that unusual that there was no cello or is that something that was started after a certain production date or vice versa?



jswaykos said:


> Box of FFPs, and a box of the EPC NWC Short Run 2012s (Exquisitos):


----------



## bazookajoe8

the older ffp did not have cello. the new production does


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Box of mini monsters and 5-pack of Crowned Heads (toro). All of them are incredible!!


----------



## nikonnut

bwhite220 said:


> 2012 LFD Air Bender Maduro TAA and 2010 Padron 1964 Maduro TAA


TAA Air Bender Maduros? I think I just wept tears of joy. Gotta get a 5er (or a box). Beautiful haul Brandon! :tu


----------



## jswaykos

bazookajoe8 said:


> the older ffp did not have cello. the new production does


This!


----------



## upandcoming

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



scottericsonon said:


> damn devil site got me bad last week
> 
> 5PK Perdomo Habano Robusto Connecticut
> 
> 5PK Perdomo Lot 23 Toro
> 
> 5PK Torano Virtuoso Encore
> 
> 5PK Rocky Patel Connecticut Churchill
> 
> 5PK Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure
> 
> 30BOX 5 Vegas Gold Nuggets
> 
> scott


If youre a newbie to smoking you did a pretty damn good job with your choices for some good noob smokes as well as dailys!!


----------



## False Cast

[No message]


----------



## bwhite220

nikonnut said:


> TAA Air Bender Maduros? I think I just wept tears of joy. Gotta get a 5er (or a box). Beautiful haul Brandon! :tu


Delicious is an understatement! Those Padróns are incredible too. I never knew what the TAA was until I stumbled upon the 2011 Tatuaje TAAs and bought 10 of them. These Air Benders and 64s are top notch! Found them at Outlaw Cigar in Kansas City on Friday.


----------



## slimjim32

bwhite220 said:


> Delicious is an understatement! Those Padróns are incredible too. I never knew what the TAA was until I stumbled upon the 2011 Tatuaje TAAs and bought 10 of them. These Air Benders and 64s are top notch! Found them at Outlaw Cigar in Kansas City on Friday.


How long ago did you stumble upon the Tatuaje TAA? That is my favorite one of the TAA's that I have smoked


----------



## mjohnsoniii

You guys amaze me with the purchases I've seen on here. One of these days, I'm gonna post some Opus Xs and some LPs n' stuff. Great collection of 'Gars. I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

NIce pickup!


----------



## piperdown

Just bought these:









5 Opus Perfection #4 top
5 Opus Belicoso bottom
1 each:
Opus Heart of Bull '57
Opus 1980 Destiny
Opus Keeper of the Flame


----------



## Lrbergin

All these pictures of the FFP's are making my mouth water. I can't hold out much longer.


----------



## cleanerPA

Got some Opus X #5s- never smoked this small vitola yet.


----------



## jswaykos

Lrbergin said:


> All these pictures of the FFP's are making my mouth water. I can't hold out much longer.


Resistance is futile. Just give in.


----------



## Halofan

Recent Pick ups:

4 x Tatuaje Little Monsters
5 x LP T52 DCoronas 
10 x AB Prensado Robustos
10 x Tatuaje Wolfman

A slippery slope indeed...


----------



## Wallbright

Bought some goodies for Baine and I at the B&M. I'll be seeing him in a few weeks and there were a few stogies he wanted me to pick up for him as well as a few we are trading.


----------



## B.mamba89

HaloFan-Where did you get the box of wolfmans?


----------



## Halofan

B.mamba89 said:


> HaloFan-Where did you get the box of wolfmans?


A fellow BOTL here @ puff.


----------



## 3r1ck

Undercrown Robustos

















Box of Little Monsters


----------



## B.mamba89

piperdown said:


> Just bought these:
> 
> View attachment 39040
> 
> 
> 5 Opus Perfection #4 top
> 5 Opus Belicoso bottom
> 1 each:
> Opus Heart of Bull '57
> Opus 1980 Destiny
> Opus Keeper of the Flame


What i would do to live near a B&M that carried any of those.

@3rick: Undercrowns an pics of what i have seen of those LIGA Privada makes me want to take a bite out of them.


----------



## yellowv

Just received my third box of Little Monsters. It came with a Tat Mexico Experiment hitchhiker as well.


----------



## Smoke0ne

It's been a great day- box of little monsters arrived, and a 5'er that I purchased from a BOTL on here that includes 2 S&B, 2 EPC Short runs and 1 TNT:









And a Cain sampler:


----------



## Phil from Chicago

*Top*
10 Oliva Master Blend #3 (27.00 cbid)
10 Gran Habano Vintage 2002(12.00 cbid)

*Bottom Left*
Punch Champion
Rocky Patel Vintage 2007 House Blend (unbanded)
Ilusione 88 (unbanded)
Utopia Blue Sweet Tip Maduro
Liga Privada T-52
Liga Privada UF-4
Oliva V


----------



## lukesparksoff

A little sampler

View attachment 68891
View attachment 68892


----------



## sbl212

Rocky Patel Vintage 90 seconds


----------



## nikonnut

Hit the B&M after work (off tomorrow! Woo hoo!) and grabbed a few things. The only one I wasn't expecting was the LFD Double Claro but I seemed to remember Szyzk saying they were quite tasty so I figured WTH


----------



## justbrew77

Took me a while but I finally found these.


----------



## bwhite220

slimjim32 said:


> How long ago did you stumble upon the Tatuaje TAA? That is my favorite one of the TAA's that I have smoked


1 year ago I stumbled upon them at Outlaw in Kansas City. Went back and bought the last 9 that they had and went on a hunt to find more. I feel like i have called ever shop in America and everyone was out...

Then on vacation 2 weeks ago in Key West, I walked into a shop that had 5 left and I. bought. them. ALL!!


----------



## AStateJB

justbrew77 said:


> Took me a while but I finally found these.


Nice! I'll be watching for a review.


----------



## EngenZerO

2 x Drew Estates Undercrown Corona Viva
1 x My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petit Robusto
1 x My Uzi Weighs a Ton Fat Robusto
1 x San Cristobal Seleccion Del Sol Robusto
1 x Viaje Oro Fuerza


----------



## EngenZerO

meh... i'm bad...

went back and grabbed

1 x San Cristobal Elegancia Robusto
1 x Viaje Platino Sueno


----------



## Max_Power

grabbed a few for vacation next week.

2x AF Magnum R44 to share with anyone who asks for a cigar

LFD light maduro corona

Litto Gomez Small Batch 4 Oscuro

Four Kicks Sublime


----------



## 4pistonjosh

OR Ashton ESG robusto
07,08 cfc coffin
04 opus X 22 coffin
08 Tin


----------



## kdmckin

I got ....... well alot










































I'm done... For awhile..... :mischief:


----------



## Tman

kdmckin said:


> I got ....... well alot


I started looking at pictures from the top. My first reaction was "Oh cool, Little Monsters...and couple boxes of them with a Xikar Tabletop lighter."
Then saw "Oh niiice. That flame looks good!"
Then it was "Omg!" with Opus X to "WTF!" for the rest of the pictures. :laugh: Very nice grab!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

I forgot I'd ordered these. Imagine my surprise when I got home and found these on my doorstep.


----------



## loulax07

View attachment 68956


----------



## mjohnsoniii

:dr:dr:dr


loulax07 said:


> View attachment 68956


----------



## yellowv

bwhite220 said:


> Then on vacation 2 weeks ago in Key West, I walked into a shop that had 5 left and I. bought. them. ALL!!


Southernmost Cigar Club? I was gonna recommend he call them until you mentioned Key West. I got some when I was there a couple of months back. The House Roll Maduro's they have at that shop are freakin amazing too.


----------



## yellowv

Got another box of Little Monsters the other day. Also should have a 5er of Little Boris coming today. Picked up a few sticks at the B&M today as well.


----------



## jheiliger

On the 4th, picked up 10 La Aurora Maduro #2 Preferidos + 5 Aurora 1495 Robustos on CI's weekly deal.


----------



## buttstitches

little boris came in!


----------



## bwhite220

yellowv said:


> Southernmost Cigar Club? I was gonna recommend he call them until you mentioned Key West. I got some when I was there a couple of months back. The House Roll Maduro's they have at that shop are freakin amazing too.


True story!


----------



## Llacrossedude7

buttstitches said:


> View attachment 39100
> 
> little boris came in!


Looking good.


----------



## yellowv




----------



## johnmoss

Just a few things


----------



## Shemp75

@Johnmoss .. That ShaggyFoot is F'ing SWEEEEEET!!!


----------



## atllogix

Nice pick up there John!



johnmoss said:


> Just a few things


----------



## TampaToker

Picked up 4 Carlos Torano 1916 cameroons and a h upmann vintage Cameroon today at Tampa humidor. Their walk in humi is my dream come true. It's at least 1000 sq ft


----------



## psycho_meatball

the shop i work at part time got these bad boys in so i had to pick them up


----------



## jakecartier3

I had to take the picture with my MacBook Pro webcam, sorry about how its all reversed :/


----------



## sbl212

Tried out a new shop today and picked up a couple Short Storys and Uzis.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

sbl212 said:


> Tried out a new shop today and picked up a couple Short Storys and Uzis.


I'm at Ft. Leonard Wood, MO and the local B&Ms (or lack thereof) is basically non-existent. It freakin' blows! So damn frustrating!!! I literally have to drive at least an hour and a half to find one!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Finally arrived!!!


----------



## eljimmy

mjohnsoniii said:


> Finally arrived!!!


Cool little story. The owners son drew that little horned monster and it was given to me to clean up. So I tried to keep it as close to the sketch as possible. I then created the logo and did the lettering for it. Awesome project indeed.


----------



## eljimmy

Gonna let them rest and then torch em.


----------



## jswaykos

Box of Oliva V No.4s and a free sampler:


----------



## BrunoBlack

Why is this limited to Non Cuban. That seems an odd limitation given we are talking cigars? Just curious its a bit like saying you favourite non Ferrari sports car after all.


----------



## jswaykos

BrunoBlack said:


> Why is this limited to Non Cuban. That seems an odd limitation given we are talking cigars? Just curious its a bit like saying you favourite non Ferrari sports car after all.


Stay here long enough and a whole 'nuther forum will open up to you.


----------



## BrunoBlack

jswaykos said:


> Stay here long enough and a whole 'nuther forum will open up to you.


I would say thanks for clarifying... but you did not!

This is not one of those forums where you need to know the secret handshake, to get a sensible answer to a simple question. If so I am out of here. I am to old for BS.


----------



## capttrips

I would think because it is illegal to purchase, import, trade or possess Cuban cigars in the USA. Is it stupid, yes. Is it the law, yes. Am I going to jail over a cigar, no. From what I understand many of the NCs give the Cs a run for their money anyhow.


----------



## jswaykos

BrunoBlack said:


> I would say thanks for clarifying... but you did not!
> 
> This is not one of those forums where you need to know the secret handshake, to get a sensible answer to a simple question. If so I am out of here. I am to old for BS.


Geez, relax. Until the last week or so, there is very little BS on this site. It's as close to a "no stupid questions" type of forum as you'll find on the 'net. This is the non-Cuban forum. I forget the time limit/post count requirement, but after it's met, the habano forum will open up to you. I believe it's something along the lines of 100 posts/90 days. You could always read the general forum rules to figure things out, too, but as you see someone (me) was happy to help you right away!


----------



## BrunoBlack

Thing is I live in Scotland. Many others live outside the US, so I do not see the problem. I buy mostly Cuban Cigars perfectly legally. Why throw in a distinction like that on an international forum. Seems a bit paranoid and a lot insulting to the American contingent. They are not stupid enough to post Cuban cigars if its illegal. That can not be the answer surely.


----------



## capttrips

BrunoBlack said:


> I would say thanks for clarifying... but you did not!
> 
> This is not one of those forums where you need to know the secret handshake, to get a sensible answer to a simple question. If so I am out of here. I am to old for BS.


Relax, man. Did you read the forum rules? It clarifies why we don't discuss Cubans here. Come in here guns blazing and noone will want to help you.


----------



## BrunoBlack

Thanks will check that out again. Thanks for a straight answer............... So Ok I like pipes as well as cigars........


----------



## jswaykos

BrunoBlack said:


> Thing is I live in Scotland. Many others live outside the US, so I do not see the problem. I buy mostly Cuban Cigars perfectly legally. Why throw in a distinction like that on an international forum. Seems a bit paranoid and a lot insulting to the American contingent. They are not stupid enough to post Cuban cigars if its illegal. That can not be the answer surely.


Just gotta keep in mind that the vast majority may NOT be as smart as you re: posting about 'illegal' (to us) cigars. It's Puff's forum/rules, we just gotta play by them


----------



## johnmoss

Where did you find the Oliva V #4s?



jswaykos said:


> Box of Oliva V No.4s and a free sampler:


----------



## BrunoBlack

Fair enough but that was not part of the rules, in the E-mail rules I got sent out so can be misleading.

I will not be posting ref my personal taste, here any more simple enough. I think I will be more interested in the pipe section then.


----------



## TampaToker

Little shopping trip at Tampa Humidor this morning..


----------



## jswaykos

BrunoBlack said:


> Fair enough but that was not part of the rules, in the E-mail rules I got sent out so can be misleading.
> 
> I will not be posting ref my personal taste, here any more simple enough. I think I will be more interested in the pipe section then.


Little something for everyone here, that's for sure! The habanos section will open up soon enough. Some of the restrictions, I'm sure, are to prevent a massive amount of people signing up ONLY to ask where to buy.


----------



## BrunoBlack

jswaykos said:


> Little something for everyone here, that's for sure! The habanos section will open up soon enough. Some of the restrictions, I'm sure, are to prevent a massive amount of people signing up ONLY to ask where to buy.


 They would be better checking the IP address for that purpose, as someone could post 100 silly messages easy enough. Where as someone here would not be bothered as they are everywhere. Still thanks for the info.

PS coould you PM me ref. can people on their discuss the unmentionable brands discuss makers, aromas of different makes etc etc or is that as restricted out of curiosity. Hate to get my hopes up.


----------



## jheiliger

eljimmy said:


> Cool little story. The owners son drew that little horned monster and it was given to me to clean up. So I tried to keep it as close to the sketch as possible. I then created the logo and did the lettering for it. Awesome project indeed.


Jimmy, that is super cool! I'm jealous!

Q: Were you paid in cigars?? =)

Have a great one!
Joe


----------



## jswaykos

BrunoBlack said:


> They would be better checking the IP address for that purpose, as someone could post 100 silly messages easy enough. Where as someone here would not be bothered as they are everywhere. Still thanks for the info.
> 
> PS coould you PM me ref. can people on their discuss the unmentionable brands discuss makers, aromas of different makes etc etc or is that as restricted out of curiosity. Hate to get my hopes up.


All true, but if you REALLY want to post 100 silly messages to get to that number, then more power to you. You'll also be excited to know that you can't send/receive PMs, either (but you will, sooner than you gain access to habanos forum). Anyhow, I left you a visitor message. Please just create a new thread with more questions so this can remain about purchases/new pick ups.

And welcome to Puff!


----------



## eljimmy

Thanks man! This time I did.


----------



## socalocmatt

BrunoBlack said:


> They would be better checking the IP address for that purpose, as someone could post 100 silly messages easy enough. Where as someone here would not be bothered as they are everywhere. Still thanks for the info.
> 
> PS coould you PM me ref. can people on their discuss the unmentionable brands discuss makers, aromas of different makes etc etc or is that as restricted out of curiosity. Hate to get my hopes up.


Although the site or site owner can't get into legal trouble as the embargo does not ban the discussion of Cuba or it's products, they can have the site shut down by the hosting company as most have a clause in their TOS about the discussion of illegal practices since the serve in the US. I doubt the site owner wants to call the hosting company after their site gets shut down to argue "but but but... they're from another country".


----------



## grapplefu

Little Boris is in!


----------



## drb124

Picked these up off the monster. btw do you store these as singles or in the mazos?









By drb6288 at 2012-07-09


----------



## socalocmatt

drb124 said:


> Picked these up off the monster. btw do you store these as singles or in the mazos?


Either way would work. BTW, nice pickup


----------



## B.mamba89

drb124 said:


> Picked these up off the monster. btw do you store these as singles or in the mazos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By drb6288 at 2012-07-09


Looks like Christmas when i buy Tamales from a friend.


----------



## bwhite220

My absolute favorite cigar in the entire world. I'm convinced these were the last 5 available for purchase. I had to order all the way from a shop in Key West, FL!


----------



## eljimmy

bwhite220 said:


> My absolute favorite cigar in the entire world. I'm convinced these were the last 5 available for purchase. I had to order all the way from a shop in Key West, FL!


Amen!!!! I love that cigar!


----------



## sbl212

Couple of Padron '26 #9


----------



## bwhite220

A box of 8-5-8 Maduros. Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## atllogix

Yum! Me too, it's on its way.



bwhite220 said:


> A box of 8-5-8 Maduros. Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## socalocmatt




----------



## bazookajoe8

nice pickup false/real matt!


----------



## capttrips

5 genesis project
3 LFD Light
3 LFD Airbenders
3 LFD Grand ligeros
3 Avo U robustos
3 Tat reservas
Have more arriving tomorrow!


----------



## DarrelMorris

10 La Riqueza #4 and 10 Padilla Miami Limitada Oscuro Perfecto. The Padillas are a lot larger than i would normally buy (6 X 60) but I figured I'd give them a try.


----------



## nikonnut

15 LFD Air Benders


----------



## jheiliger

nikonnut said:


> 15 LFD Air Benders


Hey Christopher! I haven't tried those yet, but am planning to grab one at my b&m tomorrow!


----------



## nikonnut

jheiliger said:


> Hey Christopher! I haven't tried those yet, but am planning to grab one at my b&m tomorrow!


Joe,
You're in for a treat! I can't get enough of them! Enjoy :tu


----------



## Llacrossedude7

Just got the new San Lotano Oval (awesome stick), Gurkha Signature 1887 Black, RP Beale Street (only available in Memphis), and a Kristoff Maduro.


----------



## Shemp75

First pic of stuff is from a B&M in the City
View attachment 69104


And todays haul is my CI order from last week!!
View attachment 69105


now to fill up my latest storage unit!!
my new 28Qt cooler


----------



## Tman

Got some tasty treat this week! :dr


----------



## DMS7502

My latest from cbid, some sticks I love and some new to me that I've been wanting to try.


----------



## justbrew77

Got these today, the lancero and the smaller black label one were bonuses. Can't wait to light one up.


----------



## hawesg

A box of little monsters, a five pack of don carlos double robustos, a padron sampeler and a davidoff 4x4


----------



## Motrix

Box of AF WOAM
5er of Satori Zen
Opus Power Ranger
Opus Perfection #2
2010 Oliva V Maduro 
2011 Oliva V Maduro


----------



## drb124

20 JDA 1970 and 5 Aging Room Small Batch. Think I am done for a while


----------



## sdlaird

justbrew77 said:


> Got these today, the lancero and the smaller black label one were bonuses. Can't wait to light one up.


Bonuses??!! How'd you get those???


----------



## tek2advanced

*Just picked up what you see in the center....*









2 x Diamond Crown Maximus Double Bust-o
1 x Diamond Crown Maximus Churchill No. 2
2 x Opus X Super Beli
2 x Opus X Perfection no.4 
3 x Opus X - x^3

*Here's the purchase added to my loosey Fuente Shelf.. NOOOOOO!!!! I'm out of room =*( Maybe I can add just one more layer!*


----------



## B.mamba89

Will nice pick up! How are the DC Max?


----------



## justbrew77

sdlaird said:


> Bonuses??!! How'd you get those???


They sent them with my order, I guess you could say classicsmokes.com knows puff math too, haha. These sold out in less then 24hrs.


----------



## Aschecte

Just picked up a 10'er of Obsidian belicoso's I can;t wait to try them it's a affordable smoke that everyone I have talked to says is great.


----------



## hachigo

justbrew77 said:


> They sent them with my order, I guess you could say classicsmokes.com knows puff math too, haha. These sold out in less then 24hrs.


Those Rodrigos seem to be very popular. Very nice pickup and congrats on the extras. I'll have to check out that site. Thanks.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

A couple boxes of Little Monsters


----------



## tek2advanced

B.mamba89 said:


> Will nice pick up! How are the DC Max?


I love the DCM's, they are one of my favorites... There's also a DCM box on the top left corner of my first picture too =) Have you had a DCM before?


----------



## capttrips

Yesterday it was raining cigars and the new coolidor is chocked full of goodies. I received:

I box of Jaime Garcia Limited Edition (I really like this cigar, but think it will benefit from a little rest).
1 box LFD Diadema Duos
1 box Padron 80th anniversary
5pk of Crowned Heads Four Kicks
1 18-ct sampler from Bobalu Cigars. I smoked one of the Dominican Torpedos and this cigar is to die for. I hope the rest are this good.
15 Viaje Summerfest
20 Viaje TNT
20 Viaje Late Harvest
20 Viaje C4s.
Today I should receive a shipment from the New Orleans Cigar Co.

Thanks to everyone who replied to the "Unique Cigars" thread. Some of these are suggestions from that thread and I'm looking forward to trying them.


----------



## tek2advanced

capttrips said:


> Yesterday it was raining cigars and the new coolidor is chocked full of goodies. I received:
> 
> I box of Jaime Garcia Limited Edition (I really like this cigar, but think it will benefit from a little rest).
> 1 box LFD Diadema Duos
> 1 box Padron 80th anniversary
> 5pk of Crowned Heads Four Kicks
> 1 18-ct sampler from Bobalu Cigars. I smoked one of the Dominican Torpedos and this cigar is to die for. I hope the rest are this good.
> 15 Viaje Summerfest
> 20 Viaje TNT
> 20 Viaje Late Harvest
> 20 Viaje C4s.
> Today I should receive a shipment from the New Orleans Cigar Co.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who replied to the "Unique Cigars" thread. Some of these are suggestions from that thread and I'm looking forward to trying them.


Nice!!!!


----------



## pittjitsu

capttrips said:


> Yesterday it was raining cigars and the new coolidor is chocked full of goodies. I received:
> 
> I box of Jaime Garcia Limited Edition (I really like this cigar, but think it will benefit from a little rest).
> 1 box LFD Diadema Duos
> 1 box Padron 80th anniversary
> 5pk of Crowned Heads Four Kicks
> 1 18-ct sampler from Bobalu Cigars. I smoked one of the Dominican Torpedos and this cigar is to die for. I hope the rest are this good.
> 15 Viaje Summerfest
> 20 Viaje TNT
> 20 Viaje Late Harvest
> 20 Viaje C4s.
> Today I should receive a shipment from the New Orleans Cigar Co.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who replied to the "Unique Cigars" thread. Some of these are suggestions from that thread and I'm looking forward to trying them.


The Bobalus will not disappoint. I've tried most of them and they are all good


----------



## kdmckin

PICS!?!?!?!?!

Nethertheless Awesome pickups!



capttrips said:


> Yesterday it was raining cigars and the new coolidor is chocked full of goodies. I received:
> 
> I box of Jaime Garcia Limited Edition (I really like this cigar, but think it will benefit from a little rest).
> 1 box LFD Diadema Duos
> 1 box Padron 80th anniversary
> 5pk of Crowned Heads Four Kicks
> 1 18-ct sampler from Bobalu Cigars. I smoked one of the Dominican Torpedos and this cigar is to die for. I hope the rest are this good.
> 15 Viaje Summerfest
> 20 Viaje TNT
> 20 Viaje Late Harvest
> 20 Viaje C4s.
> Today I should receive a shipment from the New Orleans Cigar Co.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who replied to the "Unique Cigars" thread. Some of these are suggestions from that thread and I'm looking forward to trying them.


----------



## capttrips

kdmckin said:


> PICS!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Nethertheless Awesome pickups!


 I can't post pics yet or I'm doing something wrong. Once I can I'll post some pics of the Humidors and coolidor. It's not the biggest in the world, but they're mine, all mine........


----------



## sdlaird

justbrew77 said:


> They sent them with my order, I guess you could say classicsmokes.com knows puff math too, haha. These sold out in less then 24hrs.


Humph! I ordered some from pipesandcigars.com and they are en route.


----------



## justbrew77

sdlaird said:


> Humph! I ordered some from pipesandcigars.com and they are en route.


Oh nice, classicsmokes.com sent me an email the next morning saying they were sold out, I guess that was only there site. I didn't know anyone else sold them. Nice find. Let me know what you think, I really enjoy the boutique blend.


----------



## capttrips

pittjitsu said:


> The Bobalus will not disappoint. I've tried most of them and they are all good


Just got off the phone with Jeff who's going to make me up a 25 cigar sampler of all their cigars. Can't wait to get it. I couldn't believe the quality of the Dominican Torpedo.


----------



## fuente~fuente

socalocmatt said:


>


Dude... Those are so good!


----------



## jminsi

Bought a 5 pack of AF 858 maduros on the monster a couple of weeks ago. Finally came in last night.


----------



## wrx04

Bought my first full box two weeks ago.....AF Short Stories
Last week.......box of Little Monsters and a lone Opus X
Have two boxes of Little Boris currently en route

I also have a BIG order of _others_ that should show up in the next few weeks.

Talk about falling off the cliff head first, lol. I need Forrest to hurry up with my drawers so i have somewhere to put all this stuff:mrgreen:


----------



## capttrips

wrx04 said:


> Bought my first full box two weeks ago.....AF Short Stories
> Last week.......box of Little Monsters and a lone Opus X
> Have two boxes of Little Boris currently en route
> 
> I also have a BIG order of _others_ that should show up in the next few weeks.
> 
> Talk about falling off the cliff head first, lol. I need Forrest to hurry up with my drawers so i have somewhere to put all this stuff:mrgreen:


I started in February with a few LP #9s and a dream to someday buy a box. I now have 2-250 humidors that are packed and a 150 qt cooler that has ~20 boxes in it. I have an 800 ct humi on the way and will probably be buying another humi within the next 6 months. I fell of the cliff head first and hit every stupid rock on my way to the bottom. GOD I LOVE CIGARS!!


----------



## justbrew77

This showed up on Tuesday, Can't wait to try one.


----------



## Halofan

2 boxes of little boris came in the other day.

Look forward to firing one up.


----------



## sleepyguy5757

Can't wait to roast some pigs!


----------



## tatubom1

La Aurora Preferidos #2 Maduro


----------



## JasonI

Looks like I just won a box of Oliveros Classics. Not as sexy of a purchase as the little monsters but someone said they where a good cheap smoke if you let them age 6 months. They'll go in the back on the big humidor while I rebuild my collection.


----------



## tek2advanced

A handfull of Undercrowns.


----------



## bwhite220

Justin and Enoch, fantastic pickups! Well played, gentlemen!


----------



## 36Bones

A fiver of Nica Libre Imperials, my curiosity has the better of me and a Clown Car sampler just to keep my supply of Coronas topped off, from C.I.


----------



## Ken Hastings

Read about the LFD Light (re-branding of La Flor Dominicana Premium)so I bought one last night B&M was asking me tons of questions and knew nothing about it, which is what I expect in Austin. Houston is so much better a stogie town. I'll age it for a few weeks then try it.


----------



## preston

got a couple of nice boxes in the mail: NHC Seleccion Limitada Capa Especial 2012, and The Cojonu Two 12's book

(tried to throw a pic up but im a tard and can't figure that out)


----------



## Kevin Keith

One bundle each of1876 Reserve torpedos and Flor del Todo maduro pyramid #3 on Cbid.


----------



## B.mamba89

DPG Series JJ mad (5 yrs old)
Undercrown-Beli size
LFD Air bender
Tatuaje Fausto
Triple 7 
Perdomo Lot 23 Mad


----------



## jswaykos

Awwwwwwww yeeeeaaaaaahhhhhh:










The goods:










Sike! Empty box purchase to store the 20 or LP9 robusto singles I've gotten over the past six months.


----------



## atllogix

Nice!



jswaykos said:


> Awwwwwwww yeeeeaaaaaahhhhhh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The goods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sike! Empty box purchase to store the 20 or LP9 robusto singles I've gotten over the past six months.


----------



## Zlc410

Finally got a box of Lil Monsters and grabbed a couple Viaje WLP today that I must have overlooked on the shelf at my B&M. It seems they have no problem keeping Viajes (summerfest and TNT are still available) or Opus in stock. They have a bunch of the Opus left from June.


----------



## newbcub

Bought a box of Anejo 77's from C.P. Just arrived today.
I can't seem to upload pics.???.. C'est la vie.
Cheers


----------



## Kevin Keith

newbcub said:


> Bought a box of Anejo 77's from C.P. Just arrived today.
> I can't seem to upload pics.???.. C'est la vie.
> Cheers


Those are really cheap at CI!


----------



## newbcub

I know, but unfortunatley only a few reatilers are Canada friendly, shall we say, and they were in stock.!!
C.I doesn't ship international...LOL , go figure. There are a lot of retailers I would like to use but that invisible line on the 49th parallel causes a lot of issues.
It's still Waaaay cheaper than up here.
Cheers



Kevin Keith said:


> Those are really cheap at CI!


----------



## Aschecte

Just picked up a box of A.Fuente chateau queen b's


----------



## Kruz

Too funny



jswaykos said:


> Awwwwwwww yeeeeaaaaaahhhhhh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The goods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sike! Empty box purchase to store the 20 or LP9 robusto singles I've gotten over the past six months.


----------



## netbeui22

Box of Ashton Classic Corona 

Box of Ashton Virgin Sun Grown (VSG) Belicoso #1

5 Arturo Fuente Anejos #50


----------



## Llacrossedude7

Just got these in within the last week.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Blew my cigar budget to hell.










3 boxes of the lil monsters

5 pk of Super Shots 12g

5pk of CAO Americas w/ free 10ct herfador!


----------



## RayJax

Only purchased one cigar today...but it was a Liga #9 from my B&M!


----------



## meatcake

Viaje Sampler from Local B&M. has some winners in it! Looking forward to tearing into them. 
http://i579.photobucket.com/albums/ss231/lunadigital/ViajeSampler.jpg

1.Summer Fest 2010
2.Viaje Skull & Bones mystery 2nd edition
3.Viaje Platino Torpedo 
4.Viaje Platino Belicoso 
5.Vaije Platino something? not sure
6.Viaje Oro El Padre 
7.Viaje Oro Delicado 
8.Viaje Oro Fuerza 
9.Viaje 50/50 Black #3
10.Viaje Platino Reserva VPR #6 $10
11.Viaje Oro Reserva Vor #5 $10
12.Viaje TNT Toro $10


----------



## meatcake

Kruz said:


> Too funny


oddly enough I picked up one of those empty boxes of Liga #9 too...screwed with a friend of mine real good with it. Filled it with Victor Sinclair and gave it to him. He was NOT happy.


----------



## Triple6

just got delivered Liga Privada No 9 Toro, La Aroma de Cuba Beli and Camacho Corojo


----------



## Wallbright

Just got in the two 10 for $10 shipped samplers. Decided to take a risk since they were so cheap and I've had, and enjoyed, everything except the house blends that look decent for $1 lol.


----------



## johnmoss

2 - Let Freedom Ring Samplers from Holts.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Got some Little Monsters in, as well as a new Humi to put them all in!


----------



## cajun66

5 Tat Miami Regios
5 Fuente Hemingway short story
10 Oliva O maduro


----------



## Nathan King

The aroma is intoxicating.


----------



## E Dogg

:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## capttrips

Rocky Patel Winter 2012 Collection Torpedo
Bobalu Line Sampler (25 cigars)
Tatuaje Mexican Experiment Toro 5-Pack
Paul Stulac Angel Maduro 
2-When Pigs Fly Sampler
Rodrigo Fortaleza Cinco 5 pack Toro
Emilio Grimalkin Robusto 5 pack

I've only tried the Winter 2012 but I'm really looking forward to smoking some of these.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Picked these up today at For Him Only in Springfield.



















Plus one that was rolled specially for the owner. (Didn't make it home :car Excellent cigar by the way. The Torcido.


----------



## bwhite220

Milton, I've thought about driving up to Springfield to check out that shop. How is it?


----------



## Ants

Thought I'd share my order that just came in. Its modest compared to some of the other posts in this thread, but I'm still a newb and looking to try different things. I cant stress how happy I am at the moment, by the way


----------



## Kruz

Nice score Anthony! I really like the Oliva Vs.



Ants said:


> Thought I'd share my order that just came in. Its modest compared to some of the other posts in this thread, but I'm still a newb and looking to try different things. I cant stress how happy I am at the moment, by the way
> 
> View attachment 39318


----------



## 36Bones

Just picked up a fiver of LP Undercrown Corona Doble. My first LP purchase.


----------



## 36Bones

Ants said:


> Thought I'd share my order that just came in. Its modest compared to some of the other posts in this thread, but I'm still a newb and looking to try different things. I cant stress how happy I am at the moment, by the way
> 
> View attachment 39318


Those look pretty darn tasty to me. Great purchase! :thumb:


----------



## RayJax

Got some shipments in yesterday from cbid.

This is my second pack of the box pressed. I've enjoyed them all other than the Armada that I have yet to light up.










5 pack of cheapies for my friends to try when they insist!










For coolidor build:










Because the devil made me do it!










As well as I recieved my first box of these Lil guys (not from cbid):


----------



## pittjitsu

RayJax said:


> Got some shipments in yesterday from cbid.
> 
> This is my second pack of the box pressed. I've enjoyed them all other than the Armada that I have yet to light up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 pack of cheapies for my friends to try when they insist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For coolidor build:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the devil made me do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as I recieved my first box of these Lil guys (not from cbid):


VERY nice haul dood. May I ask, where did you find the little monsters? I need a box. 
Thanks
Pitt


----------



## mjohnsoniii

bwhite220 said:


> Milton, I've thought about driving up to Springfield to check out that shop. How is it?


Its a pretty nice shop with a nice selection. To be honest, I haven't been in a lot of shops over the past 4 years (being in Germany) but it seems like a decent place to go and have a cigar or two. They also host events every now and again. I'll be going up there when they have their next one. Don't know when that will be though. The Torcido was a freebie that Christian (the owner) threw in.


----------



## Kswicky

Box of Anejo 55.

My last big purchase for a while


----------



## B.mamba89

Kswicky said:


> Box of Anejo 55.
> 
> My last big purchase for a while


Look at the box of Anejo's, That will turn that frown upside down.


----------



## RayJax

My local B&M had a My Father event tonight. I picked up a My Father and a Jamie Garcia from the same B&M a month or so back but never smoked them. Decided I'd pop in on the way home just to check it out. Picked up four different cigars and recieved the far right for free.

Does the slope ever end?










Not sure why picture is posting upside down...On photobucket it is correct :ask:


----------



## volpow61

draig k


----------



## crgcpro

Lil Monsters

Undercrown Flying Pigs


----------



## B.mamba89

Got these in the mail!


----------



## Don_in_Texas

Not sure if lucky is the right word, but I was lucky enough to get a whole box of LP #9 Toros today. A bit of an ouch on the price at $267 but hey, gotta bite the bullet sometimes I suppose. Also got a single T-52 Toro which I'm really looking forward to as I've never had a chance to try one of those.


----------



## atllogix

Picked up some miscellaneous items over the past couple weeks. Don't think I quite got everything in to the pics, but most of it is there.

Couple Tat Lil Monsters
Tatuaje La Vérité Vintage 2009
Oliva Serie V Maduro Especial 2010 Edicion Europa Short Robusto









Box of Arturo Fuente 858's (actually 21 are Maddies 4 are Natties)
Tin of Arturo Fuente Opus X Reserva D'Chateau
2 AF Between The Lines
2 AF WOAMs
2 AF WOAs









4 a Piece of some nice smokes









Some Tats, Undercrown Viva's, Room 101, GH Conneticuts









Some Oliva G, Four Kicks, Diesel UC, Aurora Escogidos, 5 Vegas A's, Casa Torano's, Padilla Series 68


----------



## justbrew77

Just grabbed up another bundle of these.


----------



## Zlc410

Cannot wait for local to get some Liga. My wife will kill me that day.


----------



## Llacrossedude7

atllogix said:


> Picked up some miscellaneous items over the past couple weeks. Don't think I quite got everything in to the pics, but most of it is there.
> 
> Couple Tat Lil Monsters
> Tatuaje La Vérité Vintage 2009
> Oliva Serie V Maduro Especial 2010 Edicion Europa Short Robusto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box of Arturo Fuente 858's (actually 21 are Maddies 4 are Natties)
> Tin of Arturo Fuente Opus X Reserva D'Chateau
> 2 AF Between The Lines
> 2 AF WOAMs
> 2 AF WOAs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 a Piece of some nice smokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Tats, Undercrown Viva's, Room 101, GH Conneticuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Oliva G, Four Kicks, Diesel UC, Aurora Escogidos, 5 Vegas A's, Casa Torano's, Padilla Series 68


Mother of God... I bet you had to break a few piggy banks for those.


----------



## NovaBiscuit

Got my first full box of cigars today! Fonseca 2-2s, I'll upload a picture when they're out of the freezer


----------



## joshuarodger

got this in last week. they spent some time in the freezer and are ready for the humidor now

A box of Man O'War Original Toro
10 Alec Bradley Black Market Robusto
10 Padilla Signature 1932 (New Release) Robusto
5 Ave Maria Crusader
5 Oliva Serie V Special V
5 Undercrown Gran Toro
5 Humo Jaguar Corona Gorda


----------



## atllogix

That's what I'm talkin about!



joshuarodger said:


> got this in last week. they spent some time in the freezer and are ready for the humidor now
> 
> A box of Man O'War Original Toro
> 10 Alec Bradley Black Market Robusto
> 10 Padilla Signature 1932 (New Release) Robusto
> 5 Ave Maria Crusader
> 5 Oliva Serie V Special V
> 5 Undercrown Gran Toro
> 5 Humo Jaguar Corona Gorda


----------



## EngenZerO

1 Ashton VSG Belicoso
1 LFD Airbender Chisel
1 Room 101 Namakubi Monstro


----------



## GregS

I just placed an order for a bunch of small cigars

La Gloria Cubana Glorias Petit Maduro (10)
Arturo Fuente Maduro Exquisitos (5)
Oliva Serie G Special G (1)
Oliva Serie G Maduro Special G (1) 
CAO Brazilia Cariocas (5)

and a Liga Undercrown Robusto 

Now the waiting begins!

G


----------



## exprime8

Ratzilla Sampler = 4 Undercrowns, 1 Ratzilla


----------



## Kruz

The Exquisitos are a really great short smoke!



GregS said:


> I just placed an order for a bunch of small cigars
> 
> La Gloria Cubana Glorias Petit Maduro (10)
> Arturo Fuente Maduro Exquisitos (5)
> Oliva Serie G Special G (1)
> Oliva Serie G Maduro Special G (1)
> CAO Brazilia Cariocas (5)
> 
> and a Liga Undercrown Robusto
> 
> Now the waiting begins!
> 
> G


----------



## nikonnut

Just squared up the weeks haul. Found out I really like candelas


----------



## bwhite220

nikonnut said:


> Just squared up the weeks haul.


mg: mg: :jaw: mg: mg:


----------



## joshuarodger

atllogix said:


> That's what I'm talkin about!


It's nothing compared to your haul. mg:


----------



## RayJax

joshuarodger said:


> It's nothing compared to your haul. mg:


My small hauls are nothing compared to you or Garron!

Your two hauls are serious! My Bday is next Saturday and I'm hoping with some funds August will bring some hefty pick ups!

Nicely done gents.


----------



## V-ret

Just got back from the B&M a couple of hours ago. Here's the haul, remember the wife gives me a budget of 100 dollars each paycheck(ish), but she's in Oregon with her friend so I spent a little more. :evil:


----------



## woodted

2 boxes of Lil Monsters!


----------



## Motrix

4 Casa Fuente's
2 Short Story Maduro's
2 packs of Holt's Let Freedom Ring Sampler
and a LP T52

I thought I had a box of LP Feral Flying Pigs coming in but got burned a second time :anim_soapbox: First time got the dreadful I'm sorry email, this time around I didn't even get an email. I had to follow up and call since the status of my order didn't change after 4 days!!!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Goodness gracious, Garron. All I can say is WOW!!! Super nice haul!!! Your latest pickup trumps my whole stash!



atllogix said:


> Picked up some miscellaneous items over the past couple weeks. Don't think I quite got everything in to the pics, but most of it is there.


----------



## Wallbright




----------



## TBone13

Amongst others potentially on the way this is what should be on my doorstep when i get home in 2 hours for my new humidor.

5 pack - 5 vegas high primings
5 pack - graycliff crystal series
5 pack- Perdomo Reserve La Tradicion Golf Series
5 pack- Victor Sinclair 10th Anniversario
2 - 5 vegas limitida 2011
2 - Oliveros gold bourbon
2 - Carolos Torano the vault
2 - Perdomo Champagne Noir

Im thinking it's going to be a pretty nice way to add to the small collection I have so far. For the prices I got these on cbid too I am extremely pleased. It may not be the score of some others on here, which by the way some are like wishlists in and of themselves, but I'll take it. I cant wait to give some reviews.


----------



## CuricBliz

5 Pack - Duque
5 Pack- Free Cuba
5 Pack - Nica Libre 
5 Pack - Vegas Gold
5 Pack - Gran Habano
5 Pack - Cuba Libre

God I love CigarBid :banana::bounce:


----------



## capttrips

Box of Opus Lost City Toros :high5: from Tampasweethearts. Should be here by the end of the week.


----------



## rpb16

capttrips said:


> Box of Opus Lost City Toros :high5: from Tampasweethearts. Should be here by the end of the week.


We better get pics of this Dave!

BTW, where did you get the idea for your username?


----------



## NovaBiscuit

My first box of cigars!


----------



## Sarge

too good of a price to pass up. couldn't resist


----------



## pittjitsu

Sarge said:


> too good of a price to pass up. couldn't resist


So nice! Do they have any more in stock? I want one badly


----------



## Sarge

someone @ S&S actually posted that a store he was at had them for more reasonable than retail. I guess they only had 1 Face Set & 1 of these so unfortunately no. Someone else mentioned it might've been a Saks Outlet? So if you have one near maybe check? Sorry bro. Wish I could help. Really a sharp lighter.


----------



## BDog

3 boxes Little Monsters. No pics though 


Sharp lookin Wolfie Lighter!


----------



## nfbuckeye

Picked up a 5-pack of Montecristo Media Noche No. 3 from c-bid. One of my favorites, and always grab a few when I can get them at a good price.


----------



## DunedinDirt

Ordered a box of AF Hemingway Maduros. Had to get the Best Sellers because I couldn't find any of the Short Story.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Have a bundle of Casa da Garcia maduro coronas coming from JR Cigars, and stopped by my B&M this morning and picked up a pair of Tatuaje Series P toros and a Fuente 858.


----------



## Madlying

I got a box of La Aurora Corojo's in the beliciso size and A. Fuente Cuban Belicoso's, which to me seem to age very well.


----------



## justbrew77

2 boxe of goldies, man these smell amazing. Can't wait to fire one up.


----------



## BDog

justbrew77 said:


> 2 boxe of goldies, man these smell amazing. Can't wait to fire one up.
> 
> That's banana's! Quite literally as there is a distinct hint of banana when smoking these!


----------



## wacbzz

I just purchased some LP gold - two Ratzilla's and a FFP box. Photos later...


----------



## wacbzz

Here you go...



















:woohoo:


----------



## EngenZerO

1 x Illusione Epernay Le Grande
1 x Liga Privada No. 9 Robusto
2 x Liga Privada No. 9 Toro
1 x Room 101 Connecticut #305C
1 x Tatuaje Black Label Petit Lancero


----------



## DunedinDirt

These were waiting for me when I got home tonight. They have started the fridge/freezer/fridge rotation, which should make it a lot easier to not get into them right away.
Box of Oliva Serie O
Padron 2000 Maduro x5
Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro x5
RP Edge Maduro x5
RyJ Habano Reserve x5


----------



## Kevin Keith

Palma Real robustos, 1876 Reserve torps, Flor del Todo torp #3 maduro


----------



## Kruz

5 Four Kicks various
1 lb of beads - Coolidor here I come!
5 liga No. 9 Robusto
2 AF Magnum R 52
2 Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Torpedo


----------



## nikonnut

Scored another 6 Feral Flying Pigs...


----------



## rmduane

Just received a box of Tatuaje Noellas yesterday. Enjoying these smaller smokes lately. Maybe it's the lack of time for the big boys.


----------



## RayJax

Stopped by local B&M. Grabbed an Air Bender and 2 Between the lines (neither or which I have tried).

For the heck of it I threw in the old faithful Undercrown.


----------



## hawesg

And not exactly a purchase but my girlfriend who is leaving soon grabbed this for me with the intention of leaving it on my bed for me to find when I got back from the airport then she realized that she didn't know how to store it so she gave it to me early. These mark my first and second opus ever.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Splurged a little today, but need to enjoy the disposable income before the kiddo arrives...

- Opus X Lost City Robusto
- Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No. 77 (Shark), Maduro x2
- Cohiba XV 550, Sumatra x2
- La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso, Maduro x2


----------



## pittjitsu

hawesg said:


> And not exactly a purchase but my girlfriend who is leaving soon grabbed this for me with the intention of leaving it on my bed for me to find when I got back from the airport then she realized that she didn't know how to store it so she gave it to me early. These mark my first and second opus ever.


Congrats on the Opus. You will love it. Great little Lady you have there pal.


----------



## hawesg

pittjitsu said:


> Congrats on the Opus. You will love it. Great little Lady you have there pal.


Yeah shes great, i'm gonna write a post about it laterthe whole thing was very cute/sweet. I am really looking forward to the opuses and the don carlos aniverary. The no 4 i doubt i will be able to keep my grubby little hands off of for more than a few weeks but the magnum O I am going to hang onto for as long as possible, on the plus side I will be reminded of how sweet she is everytime i open my humidor. I picked up a diamond neckalace to sneek into her cary on so heres hoping that i put the kind of smile on her face that she put on mine


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Grabbed a bundle of Casa de Garcia maduro coronas, looking forward to smoking those.


----------



## GregS

2 Quesada Oktoberfest Bavarias from the 2011 release.


----------



## Shemp75

I went old school!

The humitube and the Bolivars were freebies!

View attachment 69576


----------



## capttrips

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Today I receivced a box of Opus X Lost City and 9 of the 22 cigars out of the sampler. They are resting comfortably and I am going to let them stay that way for at least 12 months.......ok, who the hell am I kidding!!


----------



## justbrew77

Pick up these that's to oldsmo and my awesome girlfriend


----------



## Shemp75

I think I love you justin?


----------



## k-morelli

justbrew77 said:


> Pick up these that's to oldsmo and my awesome girlfriend


2 bundles?! you lucky bastage. enjoy your spoils and put a ring on that girl of yours for that, ha


----------



## 007 Cruiser

Todays arrival.....5X50 Ramón Bueso Genesis The Project.


----------



## pittjitsu

justbrew77 said:


> Pick up these that's to oldsmo and my awesome girlfriend


Wow! Where did they get those from???????


----------



## Smoke0ne

Justin, you show off. :rant:

Some Palio love- just picked this up from the local B&M for a pretty decent price.


----------



## bazookajoe8

just a little somethin somethin :smoke:


----------



## mjohnsoniii

justbrew77 said:


> Pick up these that's to oldsmo and my awesome girlfriend


SERIOUSLY?!?!? :jaw: Enjoy!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

bazookajoe8 said:


> just *a little* somethin somethin :smoke:


 A little? Yea, right... I have to ask. What are the ones in the lighter boxes?


----------



## socalocmatt

Nom Nom Nom :hungry:


----------



## smelvis

Nice pick ups
I think I'm done with DE HTF's again just like the PJ monsters you can only spend so much time calling and searching, I was even calling as Kristy from corona said early Sunday and nada. I really don't need em anyway. coros here I come  still damn nice pic guy's congrats


----------



## max gas

socalocmatt said:


> Nom Nom Nom :hungry:


Wow, very nice Matt. Makes me want to go one the hunt for them


----------



## BDog

Great Pickups Justin and Matt! Already received a bundle of these from the original DE event at Casa De Montecristo (Thanks to Coop_D!!!) 

I know they are a very nice HTF smoke!

Enjoy brothers!


----------



## pittjitsu

socalocmatt said:


> Nom Nom Nom :hungry:


Oh no, not you to Matt, I feel left out, where are you guys finding these?


----------



## cigargirlie

This week I went to a Rockey Patel deal at my B&M... I found this nice leather bound 175 stick humidor. I also finally received some of the Tatuaje Little Monsters, The Cojounu's, and some other neat cigars as well.


----------



## atllogix

Nice pickup indeed! Neat lookin humidor back there aswell.



cigargirlie said:


> This week I went to a Rockey Patel deal at my B&M... I found this nice leather bound 175 stick humidor. I also finally received some of the Tatuaje Little Monsters, The Cojounu's, and some other neat cigars as well.
> View attachment 39487


----------



## socalocmatt

pittjitsu said:


> Oh no, not you to Matt, I feel left out, where are you guys finding these?


Found this bundle on cigar consignment. They posted it on FB and I figured I'd grab it. I wasn't even hunting for them. Just got lucky.


----------



## AndrewNYC

Good morning from West Palm Beach. I have been buying up cigars all over Florida -- the trip to Little Havana in Miami is worth another thread.

Quick rundown:
Box of Gran Habano Corojo #5 Imperiales
Box of Gran Habano Gran Reserva #3 Churchills
Box of Padilla La Terraza Capa Habano Torpedoes
Box of La Aurora 107 Caronas
Variety of My Father & Don Pepin cigars
Mixed box of La Gloria Cubana 
Plus various and sundry smokes -- Feunte, San Lotano, LFD, Alec Bradley 

I feel like a kid who raided a candy store!!!

These are all getting on the plane back to NYC with me today ... my humidors will runneth over :smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:

Pics to follow when I can attach images.

Cheers!


----------



## cigargirlie

Thank you Garron!  I was estatic to pick up the Tatuaje Faustos as well. I tried one several weeks ago and was looking forward to adding them to my collection.


----------



## Sarge

A few of the things from July.










& new headlights for the Z. that one HURT! but they look so much nicer, AND they're so much brighter which is a big plus when you're getting done w/ work between 12-3am....


----------



## Max_Power

Sarge, I don't recognize that Carrillo box, what is that?


----------



## Sarge

Max_Power said:


> Sarge, I don't recognize that Carrillo box, what is that?


Lol oh yeah, guess I shrunk the pic a little too much. EPC '09


----------



## jheiliger

cigargirlie said:


> Thank you Garron!  I was estatic to pick up the Tatuaje Faustos as well. I tried one several weeks ago and was looking forward to adding them to my collection.


Those MUWAT's are nice too, Gia! Nice score...


----------



## AStateJB

Picked these up at the B&M tonight.










I already know I love Tat Blacks, but this is my first Petite Lancero, and that's my first Flor de las Antillas. Can't wait until they get some rest.


----------



## Travis Gill

Perdomo 2002 ESV's in a gift box with three different wrappers. Great cigars i can't get enough of these.


----------



## Avenidadecuba

AStateJB said:


> Picked these up at the B&M tonight.
> 
> I already know I love Tat Blacks, but this is my first Petite Lancero, and that's my first Flor de las Antillas. Can't wait until they get some rest.


You bastard! I love Tat Black. I've only had one and that was YEARS ago. Probably in my top 5 all time. I can't find them anywhere around here and online...I can't afford a box. Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## hawesg

Avenidadecuba said:


> You bastard! I love Tat Black. I've only had one and that was YEARS ago. Probably in my top 5 all time. I can't find them anywhere around here and online...I can't afford a box. Anyway, enjoy!


Here you go, singles and 5 packs. I have never smoked one so I don't know if these prices are good/reasonable but hopefully it will help
Tatuaje Black
Tatuaje Black Label Petit Lancero Single | Atlantic Cigar Company
Tatuaje Black Lancero 5 Pack Cigars - Natural Pack of 5
Tatuaje Black Label Petit Lancero 5-Pack | Atlantic Cigar Company
Tatuaje Black Petite Lancero 6" * 38


----------



## Avenidadecuba

Thanks a lot man! I'll have to look into it for next month...I've already got all my purchases for this month yesterday, and on Monday a few more! OH, and I hope you know the whole "bastard" thing was all in good fun, hope I didn't offend!


----------



## Avenidadecuba

Latest purchases are as follows.

Siglo Limited Reserve Sampler Box 
Gurkha Ninja XO 5-Pack
THE BURNER (Alec Bradley Table-Top Torch Lighter)
Digital Hydrometer

And on Monday...

E.P. Carrillo New Wave Brillantes 5-Pack
Cusano 15th Anniversary Lancero 5-Pack
Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum 10-Pack

The cool thing about the shipment on Monday is that UPS screwed it up, but the retailer I purchased from is sending me 1 more of each cigar because of the delay even though it was not their fault. It sucks that there was a delay, but I'll take 3 extra cigars for a week delay. That's good service. I had enough to smoke in the meantime.


----------



## hawesg

For sure man anytime. Check out Compare prices on cigars & accessories - CigarStash.com, That's not where all the links I posted came from there but it's a good starting point


Avenidadecuba said:


> Thanks a lot man! I'll have to look into it for next month...I've already got all my purchases for this month yesterday, and on Monday a few more! OH, and I hope you know the whole "bastard" thing was all in good fun, hope I didn't offend!


----------



## Avenidadecuba

WOW on the link. I could have saved myself a lot of money recently had I known about that. *BOOKMARKED.

Thanks brother.


----------



## hawesg

No problem at all there is another one that is better but Its name escapes me at the minute.


Avenidadecuba said:


> WOW on the link. I could have saved myself a lot of money recently had I known about that. *BOOKMARKED.
> 
> Thanks brother.


----------



## Avenidadecuba

Just won some Mi Barrio by Don Pepin on Cbid for 37 a mazo of 10. Has anybody had these? I just saw that they were pepin, and that I had never tried them, so bam. I bought some.


----------



## k-morelli

a very generous BOTL and his buddy let me pick up 4 Ratzilla's off them after i was unable to get my hands on a bundle.


----------



## Johnpaul

I've been wanting a box of these for quite a while and the day finally came. :woohoo:


----------



## RayJax

Popped in thr B&M and grabbed these:










And my buddy picked these up for my Bday. He never smokes cigars but went into the shop and a bunch of fellow BOTL recommended these!


----------



## nfbuckeye

Just picked up two Feral Flying Pigs...cannot wait to try these!


----------



## tatubom1

Here is what i just picked up at my B&M:










second to last FFP and the last Hemingway maduro they had


----------



## A144

Well, I had my first experience with the devil site and boy you guys are right! It is very addicting. Spent a little more than I wanted, but the 6 sticks I had in my humidor were pathetic looking all by themselves. ound: Overall, I was happy with the prices for everything, so here it is:


----------



## Dark Rose

Drove up to a proper B&M Friday (Pipe Puffer Smoke Shop, Greenwood, IN) and picked up some singles for my stash which is already growing faster than I imagined...

CAO Gold Vintage Cremant
CAO LX2 Toro
Rocky Patel Decade Toro
Rocky Patel The Edge Robusto
Cain 550 Maduro

and the day before got a few at a local liquor store with small walk-in humi

Olivia Serie G Robusto
CAO Gold Maduro Robusto
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Churchill


----------



## Avenidadecuba

tatubom1 said:


> Here is what i just picked up at my B&M:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second to last FFP and the last Hemingway maduro they had


Been wanting to try that Air Bender in quite some time. I love La Flor Dominicana. One of my OG favorites was the Double Ligero.


----------



## xeromz

Picked up a few My Fathers!


----------



## capttrips

Just scored a box of LP no. 9 toros. Tasty goodness coming soon!


----------



## Smoke0ne




----------



## socalocmatt

Smoke. One said:


>


Very nice :thumb:


----------



## whodeeni

socalocmatt said:


> Very nice :thumb:


Indeed!


----------



## AndrewNYC

RayJax said:


> Popped in thr B&M and grabbed these:
> 
> And my buddy picked these up for my Bday. He never smokes cigars but went into the shop and a bunch of fellow BOTL recommended these!


I happen to love La Gloria .... really a tasty smoke!

Enjoy!


----------



## pyrodrummer

Picked up a
Perdomo lot 23
Alec Bradley SCR
La Sirena Merlion

And a couple of day before that I picked up 
San Cristobal Papaguayo XX
Ortega Serie D #10
Gurkha black dragon
Gurkha gengis khan

After that I realized Gurkha = nasty. At least they were half off.


----------



## Avenidadecuba

Just got my..

E.P. Carrillo New Wave Brillantes 5-Pack
Cusano 15th Anniversary Lancero 5-Pack
Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum 10-Pack

I'll take some pics tonight along with some of the others I got.


----------



## TheRooster

pyrodrummer said:


> After that I realized Gurkha = nasty. At least they were half off.


You should smoke one before you make your mind up entirely. I know on this site they have a terrible reputation, but I got a 5 pack of Gurkha crests before I started visiting here and they have been pretty solid for the price.


----------



## exprime8

pyrodrummer said:


> And a couple of day before that I picked up
> San Cristobal Papaguayo XX
> Ortega Serie D #10
> Gurkha black dragon
> Gurkha gengis khan
> 
> After that I realized Gurkha = nasty. At least they were half off.


I happen to like the black dragons!!!


----------



## wacbzz

Here's my score from today...



















I LOVE me some Mexican tobacco. My only problem now is to figure out which beer to begin with...










:biggrin1:


----------



## Avenidadecuba

I got these in the mail yesterday. I smoked one of the EP's which was good. I've got another Tempus in the humi, as I wanted to smoke one today. Wasn't bad from off the truck. Have yet to have the Cusano 15th, but we shall see. Going to review that next.

The pics are with the flash cause I just took them, so they don't look great, but hey! Oh, and that one on the far right....well I picked that up today "somewhere"


----------



## BDog

Illusione Singulare 2011/2012


----------



## wahoofever

I just caught a 5'er of Undercrown Corona Viva! on the Monster and combined it with a 5'er of LDF Colorado Oscuro for $47 shipped after adding the $10 off $50 coupon. 

Happy Days!


----------



## Charles D

My friend and I hare kind of structured in how we purchase and we share a dossier and what we buy so that we can try more things and stay within our budgets(hmm kind of sounds like puff but in person right?) So I bit the bullet and on cbid I bought an "infused sampler"..... I know I know.... but we always have men and women asking us for recommendations in our day to day lives and SOMEONE had to try some of these sugary nightmares! So thats my latest purchase.... 10 cigars I can't wait to finish so I never have to try them again! haha


----------



## Zlc410

A trip to Dallas nets these:








Several God of Fires, tons of Viaje stuff that came out before I got started along with a bunch of stuff that I had read about on here. While I was gone my B&M called me and told me they had some Liga in and would let me have a box if I wanted them. After a lot of arm twisting my brother agreed to buy the box and let me have a few.


----------



## EngenZerO




----------



## atllogix

Well something good!


----------



## Zlc410

Hell I am still looking for the FFP, much less the Ratzilla. Our local B&M is pretty good, but they havent gotten any FFP in three months. At least none they put out.


----------



## Avenidadecuba

Oh, by the way, I was actually blown away by how good those Cusano 15th Anniversary Lancero's were. Even right of the truck they have a fantastic leathery, nutty, oily flavor that truly becomes QUITE good by the halfway point. It's got a very "cuban" flavor. I know a lot of people claim a "cuban" flavor but seeing as I smoke them on the regular I can attest to that when it comes to this cigar. If you can find them jump on it. Great cigar for a great price. got it on Cbid. $15 for a 5er.


----------



## jswaykos

Today was a good day:


----------



## Cannon500

Grabbed a handful of singles at a shop I hadn't been to in a while. 

Sancho Panza Quixote, LGC Wavell, AF Magnum R 52, AF Hemi Short Story, and a pair of Opus Belicoso XXX


----------



## justbrew77

It's dangerous working right next to a B&M, picked these up at lunch


----------



## thegunslinger

First post! Purchased last night at the local B&M - 

Tatuaje Cojonu 2003
RP Olde World Reserve
CAO La Traviata Maduro (which I promptly smoked)


----------



## Sonikku

justbrew77 said:


> It's dangerous working right next to a B&M, picked these up at lunch


I'd like to know if you get any _Methane_ taste from those. I've had several Liga's as well as Undercrowns from various sources, B&M's and eTalers, all with a god awful methane taste. It may just me and some awful luck. I'll keep trying, but am curious if others get that from these cigars.


----------



## jswaykos

Sonikku said:


> I'd like to know if you get any _Methane_ taste from those. I've had several Liga's as well as Undercrowns from various sources, B&M's and eTalers, all with a god awful methane taste. It may just me and some awful luck. I'll keep trying, but am curious if others get that from these cigars.


Never.


----------



## Max_Power

Sonikku said:


> I'd like to know if you get any _Methane_ taste from those. I've had several Liga's as well as Undercrowns from various sources, B&M's and eTalers, all with a god awful methane taste. It may just me and some awful luck. I'll keep trying, but am curious if others get that from these cigars.


No methane, but I've gotten some undercrowns that smelled heavily of cat piss. It did go away after a while, and the vivas ended up being an enjoyable smoke. But damn, they smelled horrible ROTT.


----------



## Lobo218

Today I went to the B&M, I have never had a DE product before so I picked up 2 LP #9, 2 T-52's and an Acid KK for my wife. Also purchased a Swag, never had one of these either and some trusty Perdomo Habano's. 

With the reviews from you BOTL on the LP's I'm really looking forward to enjoying one of the 52's tonight.


----------



## someonestruth

Daniel sounds like an excellent grab. I haven't had any No. 9's yet, or T-52s but I have had a few undercrowns and thought they were great. I just got some Arganese churchhills from the devil site and picked up 2 No. 9's from the B&M that I'll be enjoying tuesday with a good friend.


----------



## Tman

Well, I got sucked into the craze as well.










They smell awesome!


----------



## jobes2007

Man, I am so jealous of all these T52 purchases. I bought myself a couple of fivers today, which is the first big purchase I've made in a while. The pull: 

5 Padron 3000 Maduro 
5 Liga Privada Undercrown Robusto 
5 PDR Sun Grown Robusto 
5 La Aurora Escogidos Robusto 
5 Exodus Silver Robusto 

Pumped!


----------



## shootinmatt

I got an Opus X A, Anejo, a Lost City, and a God of Fire 5 pack


----------



## Don_in_Texas

I went 5-pack crazy today on CI. I ordered a fiver each of EPC New Wave, EPC Short Run 2012, EPC Club 52, Avo XO, and Genesis- The Project. All of those are new to me. As I was checking out, I got offered a bundle of 20 Padilla Fumas 6 X 44 for $15 and went for it. Never had those either, but Padillas at 75 cents each sounds pretty good even if they're only halfway decent.


----------



## Smoke0ne

Really excited about these. Been looking for them to pop up for sale since I missed the initial release of them- Tat Mexican Project's.










And the girlfriend bombed me unexpectedly when I got home with this nice little torch!


















It lights up when you click it!


----------



## RayJax

thegunslinger said:


> First post! Purchased last night at the local B&M -
> 
> Tatuaje Cojonu 2003
> RP Olde World Reserve
> CAO La Traviata Maduro (which I promptly smoked)


Welcome to Puff! Make sure to check in the new puffer section.

Look out for a guy named Shuckins! He's not to be messed with!


----------



## bwhite220

Purchased these a week ago and got them in 3 days ago. Haven't smoked one yet but tonight, one will burn.


----------



## AStateJB

Great buy, Brandon! Such a great smoke!


----------



## RayJax

Let the piggy burn Brandon!

Nice pick up too!


----------



## hawesg

bwhite220 said:


> Purchased these a week ago and got them in 3 days ago. Haven't smoked one yet but tonight, one will burn.


Nice pickup I managed to snag one about a week ago I'm counting down the days untill it's rested enough to smoke


----------



## Loki21

Just bought a Ashton 5 pack and Olivia v 5 pack. Should be in next week we see what happens.


----------



## Shemp75

Smoked a pretty good house blend with the actually guy who rolled the cigar at a B&M. I ended taking home a Hispaniola Los Conquistadores and a Shaggyfoot houseblend and the small robusto was a freebie!
http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w497/Shemp81/BM.jpg


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Tman said:


> Well, I got sucked into the craze as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They smell awesome!


Tman, you won't be disappointed...


----------



## mjohnsoniii

bwhite220 said:


> Purchased these a week ago and got them in 3 days ago. Haven't smoked one yet but tonight, one will burn.


How long do you usually let them rest before burning one? I acquired a few recently and can't wait to fire one up.


----------



## nikonnut

RayJax said:


> Welcome to Puff! Make sure to check in the new puffer section.
> 
> Look out for a guy named Shuckins. *It's all ready too late! Just accept it!*


Fixed that for you!


----------



## nikonnut

mjohnsoniii said:


> How long do you usually let them rest before burning one? I acquired a few recently and can't wait to fire one up.


As soon as they're acclimated they're ready!


----------



## nikonnut

Oh and some ordinance got here. YAY!


----------



## k-morelli

nikonnut said:


> Oh and some ordinance got here. YAY!


Ordinance?? this isn't going to end good at all, not with those as ammunition


----------



## bwhite220

mjohnsoniii said:


> How long do you usually let them rest before burning one? I acquired a few recently and can't wait to fire one up.


I let them rest for at least a month before I smoke any cigar. The 5 FFPs that I bought are resting - I actually had 2 others that were gifted to me and they have been resting for quite some time. I lit one of those up so these 5 can sit.


----------



## jswaykos

Smoke0ne said:


> Really excited about these. Been looking for them to pop up for sale since I missed the initial release of them- Tat Mexican Project's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the girlfriend bombed me unexpectedly when I got home with this nice little torch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It lights up when you click it!


Which region are the Tat Limiteds from? Or rather, are they the toros, belicosos, or robustos? I picked up a bundle of the robustos when they were released and have smoked one. Pretty good, especially if you like the San Andres wrapper.


----------



## capttrips

Just bought a box (or should I say newspaper wrapped bundle) of Viaje White Label projects, 2 boxes of Genesis The Project, a box of LP9's, some T52s, and a Bobalu 21 sampler. I wish I could figure out how to post pics from my iPad.


----------



## capttrips

jswaykos said:


> Which region are the Tat Limiteds from? Or rather, are they the toros, belicosos, or robustos? I picked up a bundle of the robustos when they were released and have smoked one. Pretty good, especially if you like the San Andres wrapper.


i bought 2 fivers of the Mexican Project and smoked one. IMHO they need to sit for awhile to mature.


----------



## jswaykos

capttrips said:


> i bought 2 fivers of the Mexican Project and smoked one. IMHO they need to sit for awhile to mature.


Agreed. Mine kinda went flat after the halfway point. Still a good stick, but there are lots of cigars I like more with that wrapper. Don't regret my purchase, though, and thought about picking up the belicosos when they surfaced last week.


----------



## capttrips

jswaykos said:


> Agreed. Mine kinda went flat after the halfway point. Still a good stick, but there are lots of cigars I like more with that wrapper. Don't regret my purchase, though, and thought about picking up the belicosos when they surfaced last week.


Agreed 100%. hopefully time is on our side!


----------



## jswaykos

This box of 601 La Bombas was waiting for me on my desk this morning:


----------



## thegunslinger

Picked up a flight sampler of Pinar Del Rios from Cbid. That includes 3x each of the Sun Grown, Oscuro, Clasico, and Seleccion. My cheapie smokes for the month.


----------



## justbrew77

Just picked these up yesterday, YUM!


----------



## 007 Cruiser

Camacho Coyolar Puro Figurado.


----------



## socalocmatt

Twins!


----------



## johnmoss

Box of Tatuaje J21 Reserva.


----------



## Dark Rose

No pics at the moment, but this morning, I stopped after work at our finest liquor store's humidor, and got a few...

Brickhouse
Zino Platinum
Oliva Serie G (more)
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 (more)
Avo

I think that was it, took a couple pics and straight to the fridge they all went, to go to the freezer tomorrow. I just didn't get my pics loaded to my comp before I crashed for the day, lol.


----------



## wihong

Padron Exclusivo from a long while ago.


----------



## DMS7502

20 DPG blue generoso
5 Oliva G special G
5 PDR reserva limitada
5 PDR oscuro torpedo
2 EP Carrillo club 52 maduro

Into the freezer for a few days and then the fun of playing tetris with the humi's


----------



## nfbuckeye

Just ordered a 10-pack of the MUWATs.


----------



## sincerity

Just scored 10 mow ruination robusto. #2s for 36.xx ... cigarsprintsale rox


----------



## capttrips

Today the man in blue stopped with a special delivery consisting of 2 boxes of Genesis the project and a Diesel Unholy Cocktail fiver. On the way home from work I decided to stop at the Cigar Palace where the owner twisted my arm (I swear I have the bruises :wink into purchasing a box of Davidoff Colorado Claros Double Rs and Short Perfectos as well as a box of Diamond Crown Julius Caesers. I still had some of the kid's college fund to spend so I bought a fiver of La Gloria Cubana Obeliscos and a fiver of the house Triple Maduros. :spank:


----------



## socalocmatt

Love the Colorado Claro! :hungry:


----------



## AStateJB

Got in a nice shipment last week that included:

5er of Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project (smoked one yesterday and it was suprisingly good ROTT)
5 Vegas 2012 sampler
1 Man o' War Side Project : Phalanx
5er of Gran Habano Vintage 2002s (been hording these as there is a rumor that the wrapper leaf supply is running low. probably unfounded, but I'd hate to find out too late that it's true)
And several others that will remain confidential for now. :evil: 

Expecting another delivery tomorrow that includes:
5er of Tatuaje La Casita Criolla short churchills
5er of Tatuaje Fausto short churchills
2 Undercrown Corona Vivas
and some more top secret munitions. :twisted:


----------



## sincerity

man another score on cigar sprint sale...48.xx for a box of 5 vegas miami churchills..(20). I would prefer a shorter size but for the price I couldn't pass up.


----------



## loulax07

SSM


----------



## nfbuckeye

Just ordered 10 Liga No. 9 Belicosas.


----------



## Max_Power

1 single Cameroon cabinet chisel.

Working my way though all the vitolas before deciding on which size to buy a box of


----------



## capttrips

I thought yesterday was nuts, but today the delivery gods gently placed a plethora of tasty goodies on my door. The first box contained some Fuente 55s and 77 Sharks as well as some ForbiddenX. The next box contained the Tat Fausto FT127s and Avion 11s, some Diamond Crown Julius Caesers and OpusX Ying and Yang samplers. The third box contained the Four Kicks. BTW, if anyone hasn't smoked one of these babies you are really missing a great stick. The fourth and final box was from Bobalu Cigars and contained some great Orange Label super Fuerte churchills and some black label Brazilian Maduros. I doubled up because I'm a member of their club. I'm about 80% done with inventory and will post copious pictures this weekend.


----------



## nikonnut

These just came in. 









Look and smell great! Thanks for hooking me up, Micheal!


----------



## pittjitsu

loulax07 said:


> SSM
> View attachment 39766


Ahh such beauty! So rare! So pretty! Gimme gimme gimme!


----------



## Dark Rose

Scores this week:



















And my friend came down from Michigan this weekend, and after striking out looking at some B&Ms up there on supplies for me, she brought me this mini-bomb on recommendation from the owner at Smoky's in Ann Arbor, MI










They're all vaccum packed and in the freezer now. Awaiting a C-Bid order Monday, apparently since there was a 100 stick humi in it, it was too large to ship USPS... I'm just glad there is, I've went from 6 or so sticks, to... approx. 125 in a couple weeks, and another invoice ending Wednesday night I should have by the end of next week... Got a 100 stick desktop humi and a jar humi in this first order, and I'm glad I do!

More pics to come when shipments arrive!

(Can you tell i jump in both feet first with my hobbies? LOL!)


----------



## jswaykos

Forgot to grab a pic but most recently I've gotten a fiver of Padron 64 maduro coronas, box of Cain F lanceros, and another box of Little Monsters. Couldn't believe my shop still had them - I'd already gotten two boxes of then previously but couldn't let them just sit there!


----------



## 007 Cruiser

Yesterdays arrival, Belinda Black Prominente, cutter and HDM Sabroso, lighter...


----------



## Ants

A modest pick-up, but I'm very excited to try both of these sticks.










5 x Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story
5 x Liga Undercrown Gran Toro


----------



## wacbzz

I just got a fiver of the new Joya de Nicaragua Blanco robustos and three of the new ELC Corojo Corona Gorda's...


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

The 601 (yellow) La Bamba Atomic was my latest along with ABs MAXX freaks. Now the wait to smoke one of the 601s I am very fond of the green and red lables and the maxx is a regular ( takes some time to smoke one of the Maxx' )


----------



## Dark Rose

I destroyed myself today... My first devil site order showed up, the heavy hitters are here, and I believe my stash has a solid foundation now...

Whole shipment:









Just the leafy goodness:









All vacuum packed and in the fridge cooling down now, humidor is seasoning, beads showing up in a few days, along with a calibration kit for my Hygro-Set II that's been installed in the MoW humi, and moved the brass Hygro from it to the jar (later to be used for infused, should I care for them)


----------



## thegunslinger

^^^ Holy mother of... I can't follow that up with my dinky little haul! :dr

From the B&M -

View attachment 70250


RP Thunder
Padron 3000
A. Fuente Hemingway Short Story
LFD Double Ligero


----------



## sbl212

I got myself a 6 pack nub sampler for $17 on c bid


----------



## Dark Rose

thegunslinger said:


> ^^^ Holy mother of... I can't follow that up with my dinky little haul! :dr
> 
> From the B&M -
> 
> View attachment 70250
> 
> 
> RP Thunder
> Padron 3000
> A. Fuente Hemingway Short Story
> LFD Double Ligero


A quality smoke is still a quality smoke. I was looking to establish a good base stash, have enough to participate in NST and PIFs without embarrassing myself, have some to let age a bit, and try a lot of different sticks I've heard good things about to find what I like the most, to narrow down what my "always on hand" smokes are...

Right now I've got quality variety, later to pared down to quality preferred


----------



## BDog

Another box of Tatuaje Little Monsters .Amazingly the box is the same color as my custom painted scooter. :biggrin1: 









A Cab of one of my favorite cold weather smokes - Tatuaje Petite Cazadores Reserva. Gonna put some rest on these so they are ready for wintertime smoking goodness. Big stick flavor in a small stick profile. Its magic!









4 Liga Privada UF4's! and 3 # 9 Flying Pigs -Awesomeness!


----------



## bwhite220

Bait Fish and the new MUWAT +11


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Very nice haul, Bruce! I gotta ask. Where did you find the #9 Pigs?


----------



## RayJax

Dark Rose said:


> A quality smoke is still a quality smoke. I was looking to establish a good base stash, have enough to participate in NST and PIFs without embarrassing myself, have some to let age a bit, and try a lot of different sticks I've heard good things about to find what I like the most, to narrow down what my "always on hand" smokes are...
> 
> Right now I've got quality variety, later to pared down to quality preferred


No need to defend yourself, we are all friends here! Haha Cbid takes down another, wait a second I'm scheduled to receive last weeks Cbid order this afternoon. Crap, it got me again! Pictures to follow!

Dark Rose, again nice pickups!


----------



## Dark Rose

RayJax said:


> No need to defend yourself, we are all friends here! Haha Cbid takes down another, wait a second I'm scheduled to receive last weeks Cbid order this afternoon. Crap, it got me again! Pictures to follow!
> 
> Dark Rose, again nice pickups!


Lol, I wasn't defending myself, I just didn't want anyone else thinking their score was meager from seeing what I posted. I was just saying I'm building my base up, this won't be a regular thing (I hope!!!) I don't believe I've ever even tried one of the ones I've received, just trying a lot of different stuff, and keeping enough on hand to share a bit, or smoke more if I like them, lol. Once my base stash is established, I can cut back.

Quantity doesn't matter if you've got quality...

And yeah, Cbid bit me BAD. Not touching anything else on that site until after I get my hands on a box or two of my old smokes... (I keep not mentioning them to keep them under the radar until I've got my box or two, lol.)


----------



## justbrew77

these were just dropped off a few minutes ago. Cuenca y Blanco Robusto Deluxe


----------



## capttrips

justbrew77 said:


> these were just dropped off a few minutes ago. Cuenca y Blanco Robusto Deluxe


I just received some last week. What a great cigar.:dizzy:


----------



## johnmoss

I might have mentioned to my wife about how I was interested in the new release from My Father/Janny Garcia, the La Duena. Well, today is my 13th wedding anniversary and looky what I got.


----------



## nikonnut

bwhite220 said:


> Bait Fish and the new MUWAT +11


Brandon,
Those +11s look amazing! Love to hear your thoughts on them!


----------



## Smoke0ne

Picked this Draig K up today while at Burns in Chattanoga. It smells fantastic! Looking forward to smoking it tonight.


----------



## BDog

mjohnsoniii said:


> Very nice haul, Bruce! I gotta ask. Where did you find the #9 Pigs?


Shhhhhhhh. Be Vewwy, vewwy quiet were hunting # 9 pigs.

I PM'ed you.


----------



## BDog

justbrew77 said:


> these were just dropped off a few minutes ago. Cuenca y Blanco Robusto Deluxe


Those look super delicioso! I can tell the future! The future says that I will have some of these in my possession soon to smoke! :lol:

John Moss- I wanna see the sticks inside that very nice La Duena box. Ive heard good things about them.


----------



## johnmoss

Here you go Bruce.


----------



## 36Bones

bwhite220 said:


> Bait Fish and the new MUWAT +11


I soooooo, have to have some of the Bait Fish. The +11's look awesome, too.


----------



## RayJax

Got some daily/yard/hunting season smokes in from the devil site.



















All in all I paid pretty close attention to the bids on these and got them all on a pretty good average per stick cost!


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Just scored what I think is a great deal.

I tried a LGC R #4 when I first got into cigars and from what I remember it was pretty good. Haven't tried #5 yet but I've been meaning to pick some up. Found a 5'er pack with 5 cigar travel humi + a torch for $40. Needless to say, I couldn't pass it up!


----------



## thegunslinger

Stopped by a new B&M last night and couldn't resist the urge. Grabbed an Undercrown and Perdomo Reserve Champagne Noir.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Just got 100 more good cheapies in the 1876 Reserve torps.


----------



## capttrips

Just ordered the new Headley Grange as well as the Tat Old Man and the C.


----------



## wacbzz

capttrips said:


> Just ordered the new Headley Grange as well as the Tat Old Man and the C.


Where did you order the Headley Grange? PipesandCigars.com is taking orders for a probable Sept delivery...

I also know that the with first release, there is only 1000 boxes. The store here in Richmond is getting 100 of those in about four weeks.


----------



## capttrips

Yes, you are correct. Im trying to stay ahead of the curve so i'm not chasing the internet trying to find what i want!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

In Chicago this week and had to stop at Iwan Ries & Co. Picked up a few sticks just to say I got em from there.










Plus a few more that will be destroying a certain Cali mailbox soon :mischief:


----------



## EngenZerO

God of Fire Serie B Gran Toro
Room 101 San Andres Papi Chulo


----------



## Smoke0ne

Some of the recently purchased goods came in today:


----------



## k-morelli

got a few new smokes today.. 2 more T52 pigs and an Undercrown pig to add to the DE stash


----------



## mjohnsoniii

WHAT!!! Are you serious? :dr:dr:dr Where are these piggies coming from?!?!? Excellent pick up. Enjoy those babies as I'm sure you will...



k-morelli said:


> got a few new smokes today.. 2 more T52 pigs and an Undercrown pig to add to the DE stash


----------



## jurgenph

padron 1964 monarca - 5 pack
padron 1926 gift pack

two boxes of nica libre torpedos, that will be used as an aging experiment 


J.


----------



## Motrix

k-morelli said:


> got a few new smokes today.. 2 more T52 pigs and an Undercrown pig to add to the DE stash


Looks delicious!!!! I gots to get me
some of them t52 piggies, Ratzillas, Dirty Rats, L40s.... does it ever end?!!!!

Nice pick ups!


----------



## k-morelli

no, it never ends! it's a constant search for the htf DE smokes, I've only had the 1 t52 pig til today and I can't wait to smoke it now, it's been resting long enough as you can tell by the color of the band compared to the other 2


----------



## Smoke0ne

Kyle, be careful with those T-52 pigs! The two that I smoked (One in April and one in June) were both very strong nicotine wise. To the point where I had to go grab a bag of skittles after I was done smoking to help relieve the head spinning.


----------



## k-morelli

yea I figured it would be a nicotine bomb, the last feral pig I smoked I ate a big steak right before hand to be safe, even though it wasn't to bad on the nicotine



Smoke0ne said:


> Kyle, be careful with those T-52 pigs! The two that I smoked (One in April and one in June) were both very strong nicotine wise. To the point where I had to go grab a bag of skittles after I was done smoking to help relieve the head spinning.


----------



## B.mamba89

Kyle, Spare yourself of the nicotine headache that we all hate so much an send em this way ...... 

Nice pick up!!


----------



## RayJax

mjohnsoniii said:


> In Chicago this week and had to stop at Iwan Ries & Co. Picked up a few sticks just to say I got em from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus a few more that will be destroying a certain Cali mailbox soon :mischief:


I was in that shop in July when I went to Chicago for a wedding. Still upset at myself for not picking up the same sticks you grabbed! Looks like they still had them in stock too!


----------



## nikonnut

Just grabbed a couple of JdN Antano 1970s.


----------



## 36Bones

nikonnut said:


> Just grabbed a couple of JdN Antano 1970s.


A couple? :eyebrows:


----------



## Jordan23

Box of Carlos Tarano Exodus Robusto and a box of Nub Cain F.


----------



## AStateJB

nikonnut said:


> Just grabbed a couple of JdN Antano 1970s.





36Bones said:


> A couple? :eyebrows:


Exactly what I was thinking. You think maybe he likes them a little? :lol:


----------



## nikonnut

AStateJB said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. You think maybe he likes them a little? :lol:


I do like then a little  and I'm working with the new math. A couple is define as more than one and less than a box, right?


----------



## keithfjr




----------



## djsmiles

5 Liga Privada no. 9's showed up today.


----------



## Smoke0ne

Undercrown Corona Viva's! Got a Padron tossed in for free!









And bombed by a member of a car forum (AMGfan) with this AMAZING selection of Padron's:


----------



## Jordan23

Smoke0ne said:


> Undercrown Corona Viva's! Got a Padron tossed in for free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And bombed by a member of a car forum (AMGfan) with this AMAZING selection of Padron's:


Sweet!


----------



## Rock31

have 20 LG SB 4's on the way


----------



## Max_Power

Rock31 said:


> have 20 LG SB 4's on the way


Oscuros?


----------



## Rock31

yes sir.


----------



## nikonnut

Smoke0ne said:


> Undercrown Corona Viva's! Got a Padron tossed in for free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And bombed by a member of a car forum (AMGfan) with this AMAZING selection of Padron's:


Sam, nice pick-up! Tastiness all around!


----------



## B.mamba89

keithfjr said:


>


Very beautifull sight..... Amazing! Anejos/opus are a nice site.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Hit up 8to8 Cigars in Chicago and picked these up today. Had to do it before I headed back to "Fort Lost in the Woods of Misery" (Fort Leonard Wood, MO) tomorrow.


----------



## bwhite220

MILTON! Holy crap bro! Very well done!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Yea Brandon. I'm slowly building my stash into the "collection" that I really want. Gonna take some time but I'll get there...eventually.


----------



## hawesg

Here is what came in the mail today:
























and what I just recently took out of the freezer:


----------



## atllogix

Very nice pickup there Garrett!


hawesg said:


> Here is what came in the mail today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what I just recently took out of the freezer:


----------



## hawesg

atllogix said:


> Very nice pickup there Garrett!


The best part is thanks to the CRA all but two of the olivas were 60$ and 5 of the ones I took out of the freezer were like 39 i think, come to think of it there's a short story maduro missing from those shots.


----------



## Max_Power

A few pairs of illusione singulare since it was all that remained
A couple Avion 2012
A couple of La Duena, smoked one at the shop
ACurivari I smoked at the shop after tossing the La Duena due to a horrible draw
And the best cutter I've ever used. The Xikar XV V cutter


----------



## Slowreaction




----------



## BMack

Max_Power said:


> A few pairs of illusione singulare since it was all that remained
> A couple Avion 2012
> A couple of La Duena, smoked one at the shop
> ACurivari I smoked at the shop after tossing the La Duena due to a horrible draw
> And the best cutter I've ever used. The Xikar XV V cutter
> 
> http://i1108.photobucket.com/albums...-BD94-733EBDF4718B-35051-0000261101C08456.jpg


What did you think of the La Duena? I did some research because I've been seeing soo many of them posted and it really piques my interest so I'm curious to hear your thoughts(despite the poor draw. Do you think it was just over humidified?

Also, nice cutter! I have a Wolf V-cutter which is the economy line of the Xikar one, man that Xikar version is SICK!


----------



## Max_Power

BMack said:


> What did you think of the La Duena? I did some research because I've been seeing soo many of them posted and it really piques my interest so I'm curious to hear your thoughts(despite the poor draw. Do you think it was just over humidified?
> 
> Also, nice cutter! I have a Wolf V-cutter which is the economy line of the Xikar one, man that Xikar version is SICK!


I dont think it was over humidified because of the good reviews of the other box of lanceros. Just rolled rock solid. I just had a beli right now and it smoked like a dream. It was good, but... I'll take a La Ricky or mexican project over it in the future I think. They are gorgeous to look at though. I also think the petite lancero had better flavors trying to come through than the beli did, but it was just too tough to get to them.

My palate might also be shot at this point tonight, I just had the Avion before dinner.


----------



## BMack

Max_Power said:


> I dont think it was over humidified because of the good reviews of the other box of lanceros. Just rolled rock solid. I just had a beli right now and it smoked like a dream. It was good, but... I'll take a La Ricky or mexican project over it in the future I think. They are gorgeous to look at though. I also think the petite lancero had better flavors trying to come through than the beli did, but it was just too tough to get to them.
> 
> My palate might also be shot at this point tonight, I just had the Avion before dinner.


Avions are a killer man! You should know better! 

Thanks for the quick reply Chris!


----------



## cw_mi

Thanks to Bdog being like a bloodhound when it comes to tracking down cigars I was able to snag this today:


----------



## Deadhead Dave

Had a chance to get back to a great B&M today, it is an hour drive, but totally worth it.


----------



## tag1983

This thread makes me want to get out of bed and go smoke.


----------



## djsmiles

Got the last 4 LP no. 9 Rubustos from a "local" online shop. Got some Undercrown's too.


----------



## lostdog13

2 5ers of 5 Vegas AAA. They showed up on the Daily Deal a couple days after I had smoked a corona size, since they were fresh in my mind I had to snag 'em.


----------



## BDog

cw_mi said:


> Thanks to Bdog being like a bloodhound when it comes to tracking down cigars I was able to snag this today:










Sniff , sniff, sniff, ahhhh Singulare goodness!


----------



## Smoke0ne

Saw this little grab bag of cigars at my local B&M today for 20 dollars, and seeing as how I'd never heard of any of them, I took the plunge. Turns out that when I asked the employee about the cigars that were in it while checking out, most of them were hand outs at IPCPR just a couple weeks ago or had been sent to the retailer as samples. I was pumped to come home and find out that that was the truth.










From left to right: Regius White-label by Manuel Quesada, CAO Concert, Mutineer by Rolando Reyes, Roll back maduro by C&C, Roll Back connecticut by C&C and a Savinelli special selection 2006.


----------



## izkeh

Henry Clay Certified Vintage 10-pack
20 pack of the Jr Edicion Limitada Hoyo Pirimades
3 of the Famous Smoke Oliva 10-pack CRA samplers
20 pack of the 3 SLS's
Oliva Inferno 5-pack
20 pack of the the Xicar HC Maduro Belicoso
10-pack of the 5 Vegas High Primings. 

That's all the month of August's purchases.

And now that I've written that all out it's no wonder my credit card is melted....Good grief!


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

I have some 601 Red Label Torpedos and a few 777 Belicosos by that guy Jesus Fuego, hmm I just realized both are numbers may I should play these numbers on the MEGA Bucks lotto, or even horse #6 will be first in the 7th ? :focus: any way I liked both the very first time sampling them.


----------



## BDog

Bundle of Tat Mexican Experiment Belicoso










3'er of Dirty Rats from PaulE









And one for fun that I saw at the Swap meet this weekend.

Where is Waldo?


----------



## wacbzz

Deadhead Dave said:


> Had a chance to get back to a great B&M today, it is an hour drive, but totally worth it.


That's sweet... But I've got to give a giant WTF to my local B&M here in RVA that "can't get" any Viaje sticks, but one in _Nebraska_ can?? Very nice for you!

*****

You're gonna like those Tats Bruce. HC or Emerson's?


----------



## xSentinelx

I cruised on in to my local b&m and picked up a opus X forbidden 13 keeper of the flame, room 101 808, Olivia series G maduro boxed press perfecto, and a Olivia series G torpedo.


----------



## newbcub

Nice pick up Jason... It's only $$$$..LOL
Cheers and enjoy.!!

*And now that I've written that all out it's no wonder my credit card is melted....Good grief*![/QUOTE]


----------



## pittjitsu

newbcub said:


> Nice pick up Jason... It's only $$$$..LOL
> Cheers and enjoy.!!
> 
> *And now that I've written that all out it's no wonder my credit card is melted....Good grief*!


[/QUOTE]

My quest for short story maduros has left my credit card smoldering and half melted as well


----------



## Deadhead Dave

wacbzz said:


> That's sweet... But I've got to give a giant WTF to my local B&M here in RVA that "can't get" any Viaje sticks, but one in _Nebraska_ can?? Very nice for you!
> 
> *****
> 
> You're gonna like those Tats Bruce. HC or Emerson's?


 Hey now, we do have a BIT more than just corn and cows, at least on the east end of the state :bounce:


----------



## Max_Power

Nice pickups Bruce!

I know a lot of people won't agree with me on this, but I prefer those mexis to the La Duenas right now.



BDog said:


> Bundle of Tat Mexican Experiment Belicoso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3'er of Dirty Rats from PaulE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one for fun that I saw at the Swap meet this weekend.
> 
> Where is Waldo?


----------



## Smoke0ne

^ The Tat. Mexican experiment toro that I smoked was AWESOME! Really glad that I got 3 more of them resting.

Went back to the B&M I found the grab bag from IPCPR at yesterday and found another winner in the lot. This one is even better then yesterday's pickup. A killer price- 20 bucks for these 6 sticks.










From left to right: La Aroma de Cuba (Marquis tubo), J Grotto series, La tradicion cubana belicoso, J&D Allure habano, Cuenca Y Blanco (Can't wait to try this one!!), and a Room 101 San Andres.


----------



## nikonnut

Nothin' special  but grabbed another 10 JdN antanos in the consul size (short robusto).


----------



## jswaykos

Box of Cuban No. 7s (petite lanceros):


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Great pickups guys!


----------



## wacbzz

Got these in the mail today...


----------



## AStateJB

Sweet pickup, Wil! Where'd you find them?


----------



## wacbzz

AStateJB said:


> Sweet pickup, Wil! Where'd you find them?


Podman cigars. They have the 10 ct package for $70 + free shipping.


----------



## AStateJB

wacbzz said:


> Podman cigars. They have the 10 ct package for $70 + free shipping.


Good deal!


----------



## justbrew77

got these in today


----------



## BDog

wacbzz said:


> That's sweet... But I've got to give a giant WTF to my local B&M here in RVA that "can't get" any Viaje sticks, but one in _Nebraska_ can?? Very nice for you!
> 
> *****
> 
> You're gonna like those Tats Bruce. HC or Emerson's?


Havana Connections'! Emersons was already pilfered by the time BDog got there :hurt:

New pickups thanks to brotha Justin (JustBrew77)

5 'er Little Boris
10'er Cuenca Y Blanco Robusto's- New one from Joyo D Nic


----------



## BDog

justbrew77 said:


> got these in today


Agggggh!So sweet! Turn on the smell- o- vision so I can at least get a wiff...


----------



## BDog

Double Post.


----------



## Desertlifter

PDR-Gasm!

Thanks to cbid and some lackadaisical bidder, I was able to pick up these for a song:




























3 fivers of robusto samplers - 
2 - Pinar del Rio Habano Sun Grown Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Pinar del Rio Habano Oscuro Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Pinar del Rio Habano Clasico Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Pinar del Rio Habano Seleccion Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Obsidian Robusto (5" x 50)

(actually a top ten sampler and a fiver of the same)

and the top ten torp sampler:

The Pinar del Rio Torpedo Flight Sampler includes:
3 - Pinar del Rio Habano Sun Grown Torpedo (6.5" x 52)
3 - Pinar del Rio Habano Oscuro Torpedo (6.5" x 52)
3 - Pinar del Rio Habano Clasico Torpedo (6.5" x 52)
3 - Pinar del Rio Habano Seleccion Torpedo (6.5" x 52)

That's a lot of PDRs. Hope I have room in my humis.

The two tins of Esoterica tobacco were picked up at Lil Brown just 'cause.


----------



## Mauak

5 - Tatuaje Seleccion De Cazador Havana Cazadores


----------



## mjohnsoniii

BDog said:


> Double Post.


show off :lol:


----------



## nikonnut

Just grabbed an L40 to try.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Picked a box of MOW Puro Authenticos, a bundle of AJ Fernandez Overrun coronas, and a new corncob pipe on cigar.com that should arrive next Friday.


----------



## 007 Cruiser

A little something........


----------



## sean373

Decided to give these a try. Been quite some time since I have had a Cusano.


----------



## izkeh

Just showed up about 30 min ago...


----------



## izkeh

WTF? Well, there was supposed to be two pictures showing the CRA 10-cigar Oliva sampler.


----------



## AStateJB

Had a couple things come in while I was out of town for work this week...










10 DPG Cuban Classic Robustos
10 MoW Puro Authentico Maduros
10 Gurkha Black Dragon Salomons
25 Camacho Coyolar Puro Figurados

Also got 3 Viaje Satori Karmas and a Room 101 One Shot One Kill. Maybe that will tide me over for a little while...


----------



## sdlaird

Box of SS Maduros and
Box of WOAM arrived today. :banana:


----------



## Motrix

Box LP FFP
Box AF SSM
Box Illusione 11/12 Singulare


----------



## jswaykos

Just a smaller order coming in today, saving the big guns for next week... 10x Omar Ortez Originals from the CI clearance section:


----------



## RayJax

sdlaird said:


> Box of SS Maduros and
> Box of WOAM arrived today. :banana:


Nice work! Both are delicious!


----------



## crgcpro

Unicorn (Unico ****)


----------



## capttrips

Box of 2012 Davidoff limited editions
5 tatuaje 2012 Cojuno Habano
5 Tatuaje 2012 broadleaf
Box of Tatuaje Cojuno 2012 Sumatra
5 Tatuaje RC184
5 Illusione cg4
Box of 5 Vegas 'A'
10 FFPs
2 JFR 770
2 Camacho Liberty

I really need to find a cheaper hobby.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

crgcpro said:


> Unicorn (Unico ****)
> View attachment 40086


BART!! ARE YOU FRIGGIN SERIOUS?!?! WHERE THE HELL...WTF! HOW? mg:


----------



## Don_in_Texas

Got a box of Avo XO's and a box of Excaliburs from CI yesterday. I knew I never should have bought that Avo fiver lol.


----------



## hawesg

crgcpro said:


> Unicorn (Unico ****)
> View attachment 40086


**** me, and I was thrilled about the dozen FFPs and 2 l-40s that I ordered



izkeh said:


> Just showed up about 30 min ago...
> View attachment 40069
> View attachment 40070


Jason, I got a few of those towards the beginning of the month. Great deal.


----------



## drb124

From various sources.
Box of Liga Privada Undercrown Corona Viva
Box of Illusione MJ12 Maduro
5 Each Liga No. 9 / T52 Toro
10 Casa Magna Colorado Churhill
5 7-20-4 Corona
5 La Sirena Trident
5 Arturo Fuente 858 Maduro
5 Tatuaje 7th Reserva
CAO Sopranos Sampler of 4
10 Oliva Serie V Torpedo
5 Quesada Tributo Torpedo
5 Don Pepin Blue Torpedo
10 601 Blue Torpedo
Padilla Top 10 Tin
10 Toranp Exodus 50 Yr
5 Torano (Exodus Gold)
2 Boxes Casa Magna Domus Magnus Bellatores
10 My Uzi Weights a Ton +11
10 601 Green Robusto
10 Padilla 1932 Robusto
I'll post some pics when I can get them all organized. Needless to say, I am done cigar buying at least until December.


----------



## Dark Rose

Got an order from the devil site arriving Monday, 
5'ers of the 
CI Legends: Matasa, Graycliff, Perdomo, and Rocky Patel
SWAG Elite Lancero
Felipe Gregorio Fusion Torpedo


----------



## Ants

A modest purchase compared to most in this thread, but I'm happy to have some Arturo Fuente Work of Art Maduros resting in my humi now:


----------



## yellowv

Just picked these up at the B&M. The new 6x60 Padron 1964 Maduro #4.


----------



## crgcpro

mjohnsoniii said:


> BART!! ARE YOU FRIGGIN SERIOUS?!?! WHERE THE HELL...WTF! HOW? mg:


A couple boxes of Pigs came in a trade and one of the great BOTL here posted a link where I got the L40's and Rats.


----------



## crgcpro

Ants said:


> A modest purchase compared to most in this thread, but I'm happy to have some Arturo Fuente Work of Art Maduros resting in my humi now:


These are some of my favorites!


----------



## Phil from Chicago

LaFlor Domiciana Diadema Duo
LaFlor Domiciana AirBender Maduro( told it was at least 7 months old already)
Oliva Conneticut Reserve Tubo
Oliva V
Illusion Mk12
Ybor City
Cao Family Blend 2008
Liga Privada T-52
Arturo Fuente Work of Art


----------



## Nebraska Yote Hunter

Have a box of Cain F Habano headed my way


----------



## crgcpro

Phil from Chicago said:


> LaFlor Domiciana Diadema Duo
> LaFlor Domiciana AirBender Maduro( told it was at least 7 months old already)
> Oliva Conneticut Reserve Tubo
> Oliva V
> Illusion Mk12
> Ybor City
> Cao Family Blend 2008
> Liga Privada T-52
> Arturo Fuente Work of Art


All very nice! I pick up a couple boxes of those Diademas a few times a year.


----------



## lewandowski

Went for the Gorgefest and a grab bag.









1x Blue Steel Torpedo
1x status Torpedo
1x Beauty
1x Black Dragon Fury Nebulizer
1x Empire V
1x Legend Toro
1x Crest Churchill
1x Master Select XO Maduro Toro
1x Copper Label Churchill
5x Spec Ops Limited Toro
5x Widow Maker Maduro Churchill
6x Legend Vintage '01 Perfecto
6x Doble Maduro Toro


----------



## php007

The following purchases were made over the last two months. Between Family and a new job just haven't had time to post lately.

3 Liga FFP
1 L40
2 A's 
1 Ratzilas
5 OSOK
1 Davidoff 2012 LE Robusto Gordo
3 Little MOnsters only one shown
1 Opus X Fuente Fuente
1 La Palina Goldie
1 Fuente Keeper of the Flame
6 Davidoff Geneva 100 Robusto
12 Davidoff Geneva 100 Toro


----------



## lewandowski

Oh my lord that's nice!


----------



## smelvis

Good God dude nice, I just tried to buy some and most I could buy like Fuente Keeper of the Flame, Jeez very nice.


----------



## Dark Rose

Dark Rose said:


> Got an order from the devil site arriving Monday,
> 5'ers of the
> CI Legends: Matasa, Graycliff, Perdomo, and Rocky Patel
> SWAG Elite Lancero
> Felipe Gregorio Fusion Torpedo


Now with photo goodness:


----------



## mjohnsoniii

php007 said:


> The following purchases were made over the last two months. Between Family and a new job just haven't had time to post lately.
> 
> 3 Liga FFP
> 1 L40
> 2 A's
> 1 Ratzilas
> 5 OSOK
> 1 Davidoff 2012 LE Robusto Gordo
> 3 Little MOnsters only one shown
> 1 Opus X Fuente Fuente
> 1 La Palina Goldie
> 1 Fuente Keeper of the Flame
> 6 Davidoff Geneva 100 Robusto
> 12 Davidoff Geneva 100 Toro


WOW!!! When you listed your purchases before, I though you were referring to sticks...NOT BOXES!!! Nice...very nice!


----------



## RayJax

mjohnsoniii said:


> WOW!!! When you listed your purchases before, I though you were referring to sticks...NOT BOXES!!! Nice...very nice!


Exactly what I was thinking! That will put most B&M to shame! One of the most impressive hauls I have seen even if it is a combination from the past couple of months...I feel like such a small small fish!


----------



## Motrix

php007 said:


> The following purchases were made over the last two months. Between Family and a new job just haven't had time to post lately.
> 
> 3 Liga FFP
> 1 L40
> 2 A's
> 1 Ratzilas
> 5 OSOK
> 1 Davidoff 2012 LE Robusto Gordo
> 3 Little MOnsters only one shown
> 1 Opus X Fuente Fuente
> 1 La Palina Goldie
> 1 Fuente Keeper of the Flame
> 6 Davidoff Geneva 100 Robusto
> 12 Davidoff Geneva 100 Toro


:jaw:

Speechless


----------



## jswaykos

Box of Short Story maduros, mmmmmm...


----------



## pyrodrummer

php007 said:


> The following purchases were made over the last two months. Between Family and a new job just haven't had time to post lately.
> 
> 3 Liga FFP
> 1 L40
> 2 A's
> 1 Ratzilas
> 5 OSOK
> 1 Davidoff 2012 LE Robusto Gordo
> 3 Little MOnsters only one shown
> 1 Opus X Fuente Fuente
> 1 La Palina Goldie
> 1 Fuente Keeper of the Flame
> 6 Davidoff Geneva 100 Robusto
> 12 Davidoff Geneva 100 Toro


Holy crap man! i want to know how the OSOK is after you smoke one. Ive been looking at them lately.

as for me, I just purchase a fiver from cigar monster, My Uzi Weighs A Ton


----------



## bazookajoe8

just a little pickup


----------



## kdmckin

bazookajoe8 said:


> just a little pickup


You guys are killing me with all these l40 pics...... Droooollllll


----------



## hawesg

bazookajoe8 said:


> just a little pickup


First those look amazing, I snagged two last week but it would appear as thoug USPS lost them  fortunately Neptune limits two of each l40s and FFPs, would be a shame to loose a box


----------



## hawesg

php007 said:


> The following purchases were made over the last two months. Between Family and a new job just haven't had time to post lately.
> 
> 3 Liga FFP
> 1 L40
> 2 A's
> 1 Ratzilas
> 5 OSOK
> 1 Davidoff 2012 LE Robusto Gordo
> 3 Little MOnsters only one shown
> 1 Opus X Fuente Fuente
> 1 La Palina Goldie
> 1 Fuente Keeper of the Flame
> 6 Davidoff Geneva 100 Robusto
> 12 Davidoff Geneva 100 Toro


Forget family and job I would be surprised if you had time to post in between placing those orders.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Oh, happy day!



Now to try to obtain some L40s, Dirty Rats, and Ratzillas...


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Friggin AWESOME!


----------



## jbrown287

Went to a new B&M this morning and was blown away at what they had. Boxes and boxes of HTF stuff. Anything from Fuente story to lost city to viaje anything, af ss maduros......just decided to buy a few things. 









white label is a stuffed turkey and no bands are super shots in 10 and 12 and of course the tnt


----------



## php007

Very nice purchase. Did they have any Viaje Satori's ?


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Very nice. Looks like a stash i picked up not too long ago. Enjoy!


----------



## justbrew77

Postman just dropped these off at my office. Nice little addition to my LP collection. I love these.


----------



## php007

Very Nice. Waiting for my B&M to get some Rats and L40's.


----------



## loulax07

justbrew77 said:


> Postman just dropped these off at my office. Nice little addition to my LP collection. I love these.


damn u!


----------



## jbrown287

php007 said:


> Very nice purchase. Did they have any Viaje Satori's ?


Yes they did.....all 3


----------



## Shemp75

just a lil something from 2 fellow BOTLs

View attachment 70840
View attachment 70840


----------



## hawesg

justbrew77 said:


> Postman just dropped these off at my office. Nice little addition to my LP collection. I love these.


Justin, did you get them from a shop or were they from someone who had been holding on to them since the last release


----------



## capttrips

Just picked up 8 FFPS. God is truly good!


----------



## capttrips

hawesg said:


> Forget family and job I would be surprised if you had time to post in between placing those orders.


I'm in love!! Any chance you'd like to adopt a 50 year old, fat, golfing, cigar smoking kid? I don't eat much, but I smoke a lot!


----------



## hawesg

capttrips said:


> Just picked up 8 FFPS. God is truly good!


Please tell me your talking about 8 FFPs not 80 (8 Boxes)

also earlier today I got:
















Now if only USPS didn't loose my package on monday that included 
2 FFPs 
2 L40s 
a SS Maduro
and 2 Tat Black Petite Lanceros


----------



## capttrips

No, no, no!! I wish! Just 8 little piggies. I'm a proud papa.



hawesg said:


> Please tell me your talking about 8 FFPs not 80 (8 Boxes)
> 
> also earlier today I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if only USPS didn't loose my package on monday that included
> 2 FFPs
> 2 L40s
> a SS Maduro
> and 2 Tat Black Petite Lanceros


----------



## jurgenph

didn't fit into the freezer all at once 

my father LE corona (box of 10)
my father special edition sampler (box of 3)
my father le bijou petite robusto (5)
nica libre exclusivo (box of 20)
nica libre torpedo (2 boxes of 20) this will be an aging experiment 
oliva V lancero (5)
arturo fuente anejo #77 shark (10)
arturo fuente privada #1 maduro (5)
diesel unholy cocktail (5)
alec bradley tempus quadrum (10)
alec bradley tempus terra novo (5)
alec bradley black market robusto (5)
camacho pre-embargo (10)
carlos torano loyal torpedo (5)
man o war virtue salomon (5)
man o war virtue lonsdale (5)
la herencia de cuba oscuro fuerte belicoso (5)
morro castle corona (5)


J.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

A bundle of AJ Fernandez Overrun coronas, a box (well 2 5ers as cigar.com sent me) of MOW Puro Authenticos, and a new MM Washington pipe.


----------



## Deadhead Dave

Got super lucky and found these online wednesday, postman brought them this afternoon.


----------



## capttrips

I have got to stop going to cigar shops. Today's tally:
8 FFP
3 Fuente King Bees
3 Fuente Queen Bees
3 Veritas DEAs
3 Veritas DEA Salomones
3 Veritas Habanos
3 Veritas Mexican 
3 Work of Arts
3 Short Story's
3 858 natural
3 858 Maduro
10 Blue Mountain Cigars in different vitolas.


----------



## zenbamboo

It has been a long time since I last posted.

In the past month I picked up 

2 Double Chateau Fuente
1 Partagas 1845 robusto
1 EP Carillo Inch
1 Padron 1964 Anniversary Diplomatico
1 Padron 1926 Serie No. 2
1 Padron 7000
1 Liga Privada #9
1 Liga Privada Undercrown Gran Toro
1 Davidoff Platinum Scepter
1 box of La Caya Fuerte 6x60
1 box of Cuban Crafters Cabinet Selection toro

Plus my awesome brother in law gifted me box of Cain F torpedos out of the blue.


----------



## mattyb955

Box of Mark Twain's .. 37 bucks on cbid. At roughly the size of an infant's arm, it was a little intimidating, but it was just smooth sailing with Mark Twain. How I got a box of such well made, good-tasting cigars for 37 bucks .. I just don't know.


----------



## nikonnut

Nothing special this time. Swung by the B&M and grabbed a pair of singles.









A JdN Antano Dark Corojo. Meatcake said since I love the Antano 1970 I need to try one so... 
A Room 101 Daruma just cause it's new


----------



## Xikar77

1 Box Illusione CG-4
1 Box Tatuaje Reserva 7th


----------



## Avenidadecuba

sean373 said:


> Decided to give these a try. Been quite some time since I have had a Cusano.


So have you smoked one yet? Some of my favorite lancero's especially for the price you can get them for on Satan's favorite website.


----------



## preston

just got a package from Dan at NHC with the following: 
Room 101 Daruma line sampler
La Duena line sampler
Illusione ULTRA line sampler
Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 habano 5 pack- hope they're as good as the sumatras in the book
Old Man and the C: black label- love me a culebra


----------



## totti 10




----------



## hawesg

totti 10 said:


>


Those look fantastic, you've also got to appreciate the packaging on ligas , got a box of ffps the other day and now I feel like I need to get a wineador asap so that I can keep them in the box.


preston said:


> just got a package from Dan at NHC with the following:
> Room 101 Daruma line sampler
> La Duena line sampler
> Illusione ULTRA line sampler
> Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 habano 5 pack- hope they're as good as the sumatras in the book
> Old Man and the C: black label- love me a culebra


Nice order, I think my next order is gonna include an old man and the c, hell I'm tempted to go place an identical order but with some surrogates added.


----------



## preston

I debated grabbing some more skull breakers but I'm really trying to hold out to try the tramp stamp and crystal baller. loving the surrogates naming scheme lol


----------



## sligub

Four boxes of these

















Two for me and two for some American friends


----------



## loulax07

sligub said:


> Four boxes of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two for me and two for some American friends


Amazing bro! Let us know how they compare to other UC's and piggies


----------



## nikonnut

sligub said:


> Four boxes of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two for me and two for some American friends


That's an amazing haul, Ross! Kudos


----------



## AndrewNYC

All this talk about LP Undercrown reminded me when at my local B&M ...










Who knows -- maybe I'll be raving about them .... but the La Flors are pretty damn good and if you haven't had La Aurora 1495's, give them a try -- very very nice!


----------



## Marcm15

Last Week- 

5 - 5 Vegas Gold Maduro
1 - Box Gran Habano Vintage 2002
4 - PDR Classico Toro
1 - Box Signature Collection 2004 Robusto

This was a tame one - Don't even want to list the previous 2 weeks...


----------



## wacbzz

I just bought a box of FFP's today. It was on a whim that I went to the shop _and_ I got two more Ratzilla's to boot!


----------



## hawesg

This came in the mail today:








From left to right 
Opus X Robusto (2009), Opus X Robusto (He wasn't sure but guessed 2009), Tatuaje Face (this is what I am most excited about in this order), Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto (No younger than 2009), Anjeo Shark (2010), Anjeo Shark (2008 )
and 








2 Opus X Perfection X (2009), Anjeo #50 (2010), Anjeo #46 (2010), LFD double ligero and the last one was thrown in to fill the bag 
I'm quite excited at the moment.


----------



## totti 10

sweet lil package you got there.
where did you buy them from?


----------



## AStateJB

You got some GREAT smokes there Garret! Nice grab!


----------



## hawesg

totti 10 said:


> sweet lil package you got there.
> where did you buy them from?


A fellow puffer in the retail for profit section


----------



## Motrix

Two sticks from the local lounge, Oliva V Lancero and a La Duena Petite Lancero #7


----------



## EngenZerO

1 x Viaje Plantino Chiva
1 x Viaje Satori Karma
2 x Viaje HHG Shiv
1 x Viaje 5th Anniversary


----------



## Dark Rose

Devil site order #4 arrived yesterday, no more current bids anymore! Time to slow down...


And a close-up of the tasty goodness...


----------



## notmYJ

I picked up a box 5 Vegas Gold Maduros and a 10 pack of Gran Habano Vintage 2002's. I figure I can hand them out for my brothers wedding later this month.


----------



## Dark Rose

Dark Rose said:


> Devil site order #4 arrived yesterday, no more current bids anymore! Time to slow down...
> 
> And a close-up of the tasty goodness...


Ok, half the time I can see my pics, half the time I can't... anyone else see them? Hosted at Flickr because my albums on here always seem to give me fits, but might try them again...


----------



## Kevin Keith

Dark Rose said:


> Ok, half the time I can see my pics, half the time I can't... anyone else see them? Hosted at Flickr because my albums on here always seem to give me fits, but might try them again...


No puedo verlas. :bawling:


----------



## jurgenph

Dark Rose said:


> Ok, half the time I can see my pics, half the time I can't... anyone else see them? Hosted at Flickr because my albums on here always seem to give me fits, but might try them again...


you need to link to the image, not to the page 










hmmm.. i love me some epernays 

J.


----------



## RayJax

Been slammed at work and have recieved a couple of shipments since I last posted...

Undercrown Robustos:



















Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robustos:










Sencillo Black Robustos, 601 Blue Robustos, Diesel Shorties, Tatuaje Miami Petit Tatuaje










All from the Devil at prices I consider pretty good as I followed similar auctions for a couple of weeks to get the per stick price I was willing to pay.

One more small shipment will be in tomorrow :mrgreen:


----------



## nikonnut

EngenZerO said:


> 1 x Viaje Plantino Chiva
> 1 x Viaje Satori Karma
> 2 x Viaje HHG Shiv
> 1 x Viaje 5th Anniversary


Where did you find H&HGs if you don't mind me asking. I'm itching to try some!
Edit: Found some


----------



## EngenZerO

nikonnut said:


> Where did you find H&HGs if you don't mind me asking. I'm itching to try some!
> Edit: Found some


Just saw ur post! Glad u found some!!!


----------



## Dark Rose

Weird, the link I copied and pasted should have been for the image... ugh.
Ah well...


----------



## preston

nikonnut said:


> Where did you find H&HGs if you don't mind me asking. I'm itching to try some!
> Edit: Found some


I haven't been able to find these myself. Can one of you nudge me in the right direction?


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Found this sampler of 4 in my B&M for a reasonable price so bought 2 packs. It was my first time smoking Ligas, had the undercrown beli tonight and can't say I was much impressed by it taste wise. However, the construction, burn, and the amount of smoke it gave off was probably the best I've ever had.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

If you think you won't like the rest, I know someone who will...*ME!!!* jks (unless you'll send em...lol) Enjoy those Ligas, Andrew. The first one is sometimes not always the best. That shipment may not be aged enough. Give em about a month (or three) rest. I'm sure they'll get a whole lot better. Excellent pick up!



nikesupremedunk said:


> Found this sampler of 4 in my B&M for a reasonable price so bought 2 packs. It was my first time smoking Ligas, had the undercrown beli tonight and can't say I was much impressed by it taste wise. However, the construction, burn, and the amount of smoke it gave off was probably the best I've ever had.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

If you don't think you'll like the rest, I know someone who will...*ME!!!* Just joking (unless you'll send em...lol). Enjoy those Ligas, Andrew. Your first is not always the best. Give em about a month (or three) rest. I'm sure they'll get a whole lot better. Excellent pick up! I wish I had a local B&M that sold those. *Hell...I WISH I HAD A LOCAL B&M!!!* :bawling:



nikesupremedunk said:


> Found this sampler of 4 in my B&M for a reasonable price so bought 2 packs. It was my first time smoking Ligas, had the undercrown beli tonight and can't say I was much impressed by it taste wise. However, the construction, burn, and the amount of smoke it gave off was probably the best I've ever had.


----------



## mxracercam

Went to a new B&M near my office in St. Pete today and picked up some new sticks to try on the advice of the shop owner.

Quesada Oktoberfest
My Father Flor de las Antillas
Tatuaje Avian
Tatuaje Capa Especial
(I've been smoking DPG Blue Labels for a while now)


----------



## hawesg

nikesupremedunk said:


> Found this sampler of 4 in my B&M for a reasonable price so bought 2 packs. It was my first time smoking Ligas, had the undercrown beli tonight and can't say I was much impressed by it taste wise. However, the construction, burn, and the amount of smoke it gave off was probably the best I've ever had.


Nice find


----------



## sincerity

Description	Qty	Price	Total
CB-NLB6052 
Nica Libre Torpedo Box of 20	1	39.27


----------



## thegunslinger

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 x5
5 Vegas Triple-A Lancero
5 Vegas Miami
Man O' War Virtue
Perdomo ESV 2002 Natural Epicure
Tatuaje La Casita Criolla


----------



## lukesparksoff

1 Box Camacho Pre-Embargo $232
20 La Aurora Corojo Robusto $55

I need to stay away from C-Bid


----------



## A144

My 2nd shipment from the Devil Site was going to just be a Xikar cutter:



















But somehow, it turned into this:


----------



## Max_Power

Finally got my hands on a few 858 rosado and picked up a few honey & hand grenades. Tried the rapier at the shop and it warranted buying some more.


----------



## jbrown287

Went by another b & m in town and just picked up a couple sticks.










The undercrown is a toro. What are most people giving for these? Dont know if the new place is high on them or not....


----------



## BDog

Max_Power said:


> Finally got my hands on a few 858 rosado and picked up a few honey & hand grenades. Tried the rapier at the shop and it warranted buying some more.


Ahhhh , Im jealous of those H&HG's! Extremely Nice pickup!


----------



## nikonnut

Max_Power said:


> Finally got my hands on a few 858 rosado and picked up a few honey & hand grenades. Tried the rapier at the shop and it warranted buying some more.


Nice score, Chris!


----------



## hachigo

jbrown287 said:


> Went by another b & m in town and just picked up a couple sticks.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> The undercrown is a toro. What are most people giving for these? Dont know if the new place is high on them or not....


Undercrowns go anywhere from $5 online to $8 or $9 in a B&M. If you are spending that much on an Undercrown, though, you may want to step it up to a #9 or T52. Just my thoughts.


----------



## nikonnut

nikesupremedunk said:


> Found this sampler of 4 in my B&M for a reasonable price so bought 2 packs. It was my first time smoking Ligas, had the undercrown beli tonight and can't say I was much impressed by it taste wise. However, the construction, burn, and the amount of smoke it gave off was probably the best I've ever had.


Gotta agree with Milton. The Undercrowns are great but they need at least 6 month IMHO. The LPs on the other hand should be good to go ROTT as long as they aren't too wet.


----------



## justbrew77

Just picked up a sampler of these


----------



## nikonnut

justbrew77 said:


> Just picked up a sampler of these


Justin,
Help a nOOb out  What are they?


----------



## hachigo

justbrew77 said:


> Just picked up a sampler of these


Been seeing the *La Duenas* popping up everywhere.


----------



## justbrew77

nikonnut said:


> Justin,
> Help a nOOb out  What are they?


My Father /Janny Garcia La Dueña Cigars by Pete Johnson

ABOUT LA DUEÑA
In Spanish it means "The Owner", made for Janny Garcia, daughter of Pepin Garcia. Pete Johnson of Tatuaje Cigars worked on the blend with Janny Garcia to come up with the blend for La Dueña. These cigars are a cross between the Jaime Garcia and Pete's La Casita, featuring Medium Creamy body. This cigar is available in five sizes, so be the first to smoke them.


----------



## Mr Dude65

Just picked up a FFP. It was my first, and I haven't found them anywhere. 

Quick question, I paid 22.99 plus tax for it in MN. Is this price okay? I'm feeling really guilty...


----------



## nikonnut

Swung by the B&M today and grabbed a few more of my favorites


----------



## Max_Power

nikonnut said:


> Swung by the B&M today and grabbed a few more of my favorites


Really hope my local gets those Darumas soon. Nice pickups Christopher


----------



## Loki21

Davidoff culebra.


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Alright guys. I'll try the T52 soon and report back. I've been hearing the UC's are a bit different so I won't judge them just yet.



Mr Dude65 said:


> Just picked up a FFP. It was my first, and I haven't found them anywhere.
> 
> Quick question, I paid 22.99 plus tax for it in MN. Is this price okay? I'm feeling really guilty...


I think they retail for around $16 but since it's hard to find it sounds about right, maybe a tad bit on the higher side. Since I bought a group sampler, Mine worked out to be around 16$ but I'm sure if they were sold as singles it would've been at least $20.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

MAN!! I'm so freakin jealous of all you guys with "local B&Ms". I hate that I don't have a local spot to go hang out with fellow BOTLS and shoot the s*it with. When I retire from the Army, I'm gonna either open my own or buy a home that's in close proximity to one. Forget schools and shopping in the area, mine HAS TO have a "local B&M" or no sale. Just say'n...


----------



## Phil from Chicago

Mr Dude65 said:


> Just picked up a FFP. It was my first, and I haven't found them anywhere.
> 
> Quick question, I paid 22.99 plus tax for it in MN. Is this price okay? I'm feeling really guilty...


you got screwed.. However price and demand rules all


----------



## mjohnsoniii

nikesupremedunk said:


> I think they retail for around $16 but since it's hard to find it sounds about right, maybe a tad bit on the higher side. Since I bought a group sampler, Mine worked out to be around 16$ but I'm sure if they were sold as singles it would've been at least $20.


The last one I bought was a tad over $19, so yea, HTFs will always be a bit more only because of the supply and demand factor.


----------



## samiam2007

One of my Stepdad's friends over at CI recently gave some Vintage Especial (by Plasencia) to him. Anyone have any idea what these are. There is very little info about them online. Just wondering if anyone has heard of them?


----------



## Mr Dude65

Thanks, guys. Probably should have checked here first, but you know how it is. It's funny, because they say they PM stuff, but he gave me some BS about taxes in MN... Wouldn't even go 2 for $40...


----------



## hawesg

Mr Dude65 said:


> Just picked up a FFP. It was my first, and I haven't found them anywhere.
> 
> Quick question, I paid 22.99 plus tax for it in MN. Is this price okay? I'm feeling really guilty...


I got a box of ten the other day for 155 which seems to be about par now, used to be 135 but times change, that being said there 25 plus tax at the shop near here that has them and honestly I'd rather pay msrp but the only one I have yet to smoke took me forever in my opinion even at 23$ there probably worth it


----------



## Smoke0ne

I'm sorry, but I disagree that 23 dollars for a Feral Flying Pig is worth it. It's not worth almost double the price of a No.9 robusto, or at least not to me. 15-18 seems to be about right for one, but it's a supply/demand game that B&M's are playing with them now that they understand what people are willing to pay.

Just picked up this Oliva V Melanio robusto. Going to smoke it soon and see if it's worthy of a box purchase.


----------



## Tuxguy

I took picked up the new Oliva's a few nights ago, what a beautiful stick,


----------



## Tuxguy

justbrew77 said:


> My Father /Janny Garcia La Dueña Cigars by Pete Johnson
> 
> ABOUT LA DUEÑA
> In Spanish it means "The Owner", made for Janny Garcia, daughter of Pepin Garcia. Pete Johnson of Tatuaje Cigars worked on the blend with Janny Garcia to come up with the blend for La Dueña. These cigars are a cross between the Jaime Garcia and Pete's La Casita, featuring Medium Creamy body. This cigar is available in five sizes, so be the first to smoke them.


the whole blended for women thing turned me away


----------



## GeeRawkz

Today's Cigar Haul:

My Uzi Weighs a Ton
La Bomba
Liga Privada # 9
Angelenos


----------



## coach33

Beautiful, enough said


----------



## nikonnut

Have 10 JdN Antano Dark Corojos landing tomorrow and just pulled the trigger on a 5er of H&HG shanks.


----------



## jurgenph

just received a 5-pack of Arturo Fuente Sun Grown Chateau Fuente Queen B, from the cigarmonster.

i'm looking forward to this one.


J.


----------



## longburn

I just got in one of the $49.95 dirty rat sampler packs that cigar monster has and a fiver of Tatuaje Cojonu 2003


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Lp no9 test flight for 49.98! Better than paying 20+ per stick at b&m


----------



## samiam2007

Just got my infused brown bag sampler:

Tatiana Classic Vanilla
Oliveros Honey Sweet (2)
Tatina Mocha Caramely
Erin Go Braugh Irish Whiskey
Oliveros Cuban Mojito
Cao Bella Vanilla
Cuban Honeys
Acid Kuba Kuba
Cao Moontrance
Tatiana La Vita Vanilla


----------



## notmYJ

I just got back from the B&M with:
8 Padron 80th Anniversary's
1 Kristoff Corojo Limitada Churchill
1 CAO MX2 
2 Perdomo Habano Corojo

That will put a ding in the bank account...


----------



## Tuxguy

Room 101 One shot One kill
the only one left in the whole store, found it on another shelf with some other cigars


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Tuxguy said:


> Room 101 One shot One kill
> the only one left in the whole store, found it on another shelf with some other cigars


That looks freakin awesome! You gonna smoke it now or give it some rest? Either way...ENJOY the hell outta that thing!


----------



## john37

Can't upload will have to do later


----------



## john37

^^^oh it did work. sweet


----------



## capttrips

Today's purchase consisted of Viaje Satoris (10); Viaje Honey Hand Grenades (10 each 2 sizes); 1 1/2 boxes of Viaje 5th Anniversary; 7 Oliva V Milennia Robusto; 8 Oliva V millennia petite Corona (but it sure looks more like a petite Robusto); and a box of Davidoff Golden Bands. Pictures to follow shortly. The HHG and Satoris are absolutely lucious. However, the HHG is going to be great in 3-6 months after it rounds a little. Leave it be said Viaje has done it again.


----------



## jbrown287

Just stopped in to grab a few things today and got a free hat to boot. Cant beat that.......


----------



## php007

Nice Purchases everyone. How much are the Viaje Honey Hand Grenades going for?


----------



## atllogix

Nice pickup. I like the the hat, which for me says something because I normally don't find cigar apparel appealing. What is the one in between the AF maddies and the Oliva? Is it an Illusione?


jbrown287 said:


> Just stopped in to grab a few things today and got a free hat to boot. Cant beat that.......


----------



## buttstitches

^looks like an Illusione maduro :hungry:


----------



## jbrown287

Illusione maduro. 88. It'll be my first but they had plenty others. Full boxes of 3 or 4 different ones.


----------



## drb124

A small shipment from Cbid.


----------



## Wallbright

A few MUWAT +11s and then the $1 sampler from CI.


----------



## drb124

From FS


----------



## justbrew77

Just had some viaje land today


----------



## Kruz

Those are looking really nice Justin!



justbrew77 said:


> Just had some viaje land today


----------



## Tuxguy

Last ones left


----------



## xSentinelx

Just came in from the Devil!!


----------



## preston

grabbed a box of melanio perfectos and cuenca y blanco lonsdale clubs today


----------



## cw_mi




----------



## False Cast

Beautiful photo Chuck!

I recently bought another bundle of Monte #2 alternatives. I like them.


----------



## jbrown287

Was going to look at pipe stuff and couldn't pass up buying a few more cigars.


----------



## USMCGunrock

Spent the whole day driving around and got me some stuff I haven't tried yet


----------



## mxracercam

Picked these up today whilst hanging out with Jay (jaysalti).


----------



## USMCGunrock

How come my pic didn't show? 

Let's try this again...


----------



## nikonnut

my last Daruma run until the next shipment comes in. Supposed to a few boxes of Mutantes in bound. Fingers crossed! 









4 Monstro's and 2 Roxxo's. OK, so one of the Roxxos didn't make it out of the B&M :lol:

Oh, and there's 15 Viaje C-4s inbound.

EDIT: Dave, a Papas Fritas? You lucky guy!


----------



## jurgenph

this weeks cbid shipment

diamond crown maximus (5pack)
RYJ habana reserve (5pack)

next weeks is going to be "slightly" larger 


J.


----------



## mxracercam

nikonnut said:


> EDIT: Dave, a Papas Fritas? You lucky guy!


Yup! Justin had a couple set aside and hooked me up with one!


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Wow! what a sweet pick up mx! What is that Red and white band cigar? Saw them around here and in my b&m


----------



## mjohnsoniii

It's a La Duena. A blend by Pete Johnson (Tatuaje) and Janny Garcia (daughter of Pepin Garcia). I'd like to try it. It's been popping up a lot on several threads.


----------



## mxracercam

mjohnsoniii said:


> It's a La Duena. A blend by Pete Johnson (Tatuaje) and Janny Garcia (daughter of Pepin Garcia). I'd like to try it. It's been popping up a lot on several threads.


Correct! I bought two... smoked one at the B&M we were at. Its a pretty good stick. Started off a little slow, but picked up nicely. Its definitely a repeater.


----------



## mpls

Mr Dude65 said:


> Just picked up a FFP. It was my first, and I haven't found them anywhere.
> 
> Quick question, I paid 22.99 plus tax for it in MN. Is this price okay? I'm feeling really guilty...


Hey Dan, just like with alcohol the tobacco tax in MN is one of the highest in the nation. I paid the same as you for a FFP, but bought several more from the same place for $15 when I had them send it to my family in WI.

You can even read about it on the Halfwheel website. When a couple of the stores up here had Viaje releases all of the out of state folks were buying them up at about $8/peice where as we had to pay about $13 plus sales tax.


----------



## Mr Dude65

mpls said:


> Hey Dan, just like with alcohol the tobacco tax in MN is one of the highest in the nation. I paid the same as you for a FFP, but bought several more from the same place for $15 when I had them send it to my family in WI.
> 
> You can even read about it on the Halfwheel website. When a couple of the stores up here had Viaje releases all of the out of state folks were buying them up at about $8/peice where as we had to pay about $13 plus sales tax.


Yeah, I guess it's just something I'll have to live with...

Although, I think I may be able to get some at $20 if they'll honor a competitor's coupon. Would you be interested?


----------



## mpls

Mr Dude65 said:


> Yeah, I guess it's just something I'll have to live with...
> 
> Although, I think I may be able to get some at $20 if they'll honor a competitor's coupon. Would you be interested?


I'm always down to pick up some more LP's, especially now that I only have a handful left.


----------



## Mr Dude65

mpls said:


> I'm always down to pick up some more LP's, especially now that I only have a handful left.


Shoot me a PM and we can talk!


----------



## mpls

Mr Dude65 said:


> Shoot me a PM and we can talk!


can't do that yet buddy.


----------



## nikesupremedunk

That makes sense...I was wondering why my b&m's website shows some cigars for less online than what they are selling for in stores. I guess that's the price for out of state buyers only...


----------



## cp4598

From CigarPlace:

Acid Kuba Kuba
Natural Jucy lucy
Oliva Connecticut Reserve
Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne
Java Latte


----------



## Loki21

Ashton ESG
AF Short Story 
FFP
Ratzilla
T52
No.9
L-40
1 of each


----------



## nfbuckeye

Picked up 5 Viaje Honey & Hand Grenades Shivs...


----------



## Lrbergin

Loki21 said:


> Ashton ESG
> AF Short Story
> FFP
> Ratzilla
> T52
> No.9
> L-40
> 1 of each


That's sounds like a dream sampler!


----------



## jminsi

Got a 5 pack of Tatuaje Fausto toros on cbid. Haven't had one of these so I'm looking forward to trying something new.


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Picked up these today:










EDIT: You can kinda see the other stuff I picked up too, a pack of Origens, La Serina Sea Sprite, A. Fuente Short Story & a Chataeu, LFD Cameroon Cabinet. Might be one more in there can't remember off the top of my head


----------



## Godwhacker

Carlos Torrano Loyals I like em


----------



## nikonnut

The first batch of H&HGs showed up plus my purchase from Cory


----------



## Paulharmo

A couple of Undercrowns from the local B&M. I seem to have put every other occasional smoke on hold - I REALLY need to buy a box of these!


----------



## Russ622

Cant post a pic yet because I dont have enough posts, but this is what came in the mail yesterday...

Viaje Holiday Blend 2011 Petite Robusto x2
Viaje Holiday Blend 2011 Torpedo x2
San Lotano Toro Habano x3 
San Lotano Oval Toro x3 
Illusione Ultra OP #1 Double Corona x1
Illusione ~Omega~ LE'11 x1


----------



## smvmarine

Can't post pics yet but I went on a little spending spree
Viaje 5th anniversary 5'er
Quesada Jalapa Robusto & Beliciso (boxes)
La Palina Goldie (box)
Liga Privada UF4 (bundle)
Liga Privada FFP (box)
Cabaiguan Petites (box)
Viaje tower 45th (box) traded for these
NHC Tatuaje Capa Especial (box)
My Father No. 4 lancero (10)
Diesel Crucibal 5'er
Oliva Serie V Melanio (box)


----------



## atllogix

Very nice pick up you made Shannon!


smvmarine said:


> Can't post pics yet but I went on a little spending spree
> Viaje 5th anniversary 5'er
> Quesada Jalapa Robusto & Beliciso (boxes)
> La Palina Goldie (box)
> Liga Privada UF4 (bundle)
> Liga Privada FFP (box)
> Cabaiguan Petites (box)
> Viaje tower 45th (box) traded for these
> NHC Tatuaje Capa Especial (box)
> My Father No. 4 lancero (10)
> Diesel Crucibal 5'er
> Oliva Serie V Melanio (box)


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Very nice indeed, Shannon!


----------



## buttstitches

HHG Sampler









Satori Sampler









2 x 85th Maduros


----------



## johnmoss

Wife got me a box of Illusione Cg4 Maduro and a couple Oliva V Melanio for my birthday.


----------



## nikonnut

buttstitches said:


> HHG Sampler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satori Sampler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 x 85th Maduros


Looks great, Chris!


----------



## TampaToker

No pics, but I did pick up 4 dirty rats yesterday at a local b&m!


----------



## php007

1 box of Viaje 5th Anniversary
1 box of Viaje CE 
1 box of Viaje HHG 
2 box of viaje Satori Zen
1 more box of Liga FFP not shown here.


----------



## Kruz

The 5th Anniversay and HHG boxes are really sharp looking.


----------



## newbcub

Nice Pick up..!!!!!!..
Cheers..



php007 said:


> 1 box of Viaje 5th Anniversary
> 1 box of Viaje CE
> 1 box of Viaje HHG
> 2 box of viaje Satori Zen
> 1 more box of Liga FFP not shown here.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Just grabbed a fiver of La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduros.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

:dr H&HGs, I gotta try one of those. They've become a hot topic around here. Those Family Reserves are :dunno:...........AWESOME!!!!


buttstitches said:


> HHG Sampler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satori Sampler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 x 85th Maduros


----------



## jurgenph

09/13/2012 8:08 A.M. Out For Delivery 

the anticipation... moving stuff around in the freezer to make some room...


J.


----------



## jheiliger

I recently got a shipment... not nearly as prestigious as most of yours but, it's what I got.

Gurkha Status Maduro - 5er
Gurkha Double Maduro - 10pk
J. Fuego Origen Lancero - 5er
Torano Dominico Torp - 5er
5 Vegas Apex - 5er

Happy smoking!
Joe


----------



## Calikind




----------



## nikonnut

Went a tad bonkers this week....
12 Room 101 Daruma Mutantes
15 Room 101 Daruma Monstros
7 Viaje H&HG Shivs
7 Viaje H&HG Shanks
7 Viaje H&HG Rapiers
15 Viaje C-4s

Pics tomorrow if I don't pawn my camera :lol:


----------



## Calikind

5 Camacho Connecticut Monarca
5 HC Series Habano Robusto
5 Liga Undercrown Gordito
5 601 Blue BP Maduro Toro
1 OSOK Filero
1 OSOK Trucha
1 Macanudo Maduro Vintage 1997 Perfecto
2 Liga Privada #9


----------



## jurgenph

jurgenph said:


> 09/13/2012 8:08 A.M. Out For Delivery


delivered, and stuffed into freezer 

diesel unholy cocktail (5pack)
padron 1964 corona (5pack)
2x oliva V sampler (box of 5)
2x oliveros eight zero sampler (box of 5)
alec bradley prensado robusto (5 pack)
padilla degustation collection (tin of 10)

J.


----------



## drb124

Today I got:
Box of 10 2011 Oliva Serie V Maduro Toro
3 Cubao No. 5
5 Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 50 Years Torpedos
5 Pinar Del Rio Reserva Limitada Churchills
5 E.P. Carrillo Elencos Toros
10 Liga Privada No. 9 Toro
5 La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor


----------



## Motrix

Have been feeling very LFD-ish


----------



## blaled

I feel like this post is useless without photo's, but I'm new and haven't reached the appropriate post count to post them yet....

Anyways, Latest pick up is as follows...

10 Cain F 660
5 LADC Mi Amor Beli's
5 Padron Maduro Churchill
5 Tatuaje BL Petite Lancero
4 Illusione Maduro Holy Lance
2 LP 9 Beli
2 LP 9 Toro 
2 LP 52 Beli
2 LP 52 Toro
3 LP UC Beli
2 LP UC Gordito
2 Cain F 654 Torpedo
3 Tatuaje Gran Cojonu
2 Tatuaje 2003 Cojonu
3 Tatuaje SW
2 Padron 1926 Maduro #1
2 Padron 1964 Maduro Torpedo
2 Padron 85th Maduro Reserve
2 AB Black Market Torpedo
1 MUWAT 7x60

And a couple of others I can't think of at the moment. CAYP is gonna be my downfall.... I love that site and their great prices!

Oh and I was also able to snag 2 Viaje TNT from a B&M in Lubbock as well.


----------



## Motrix

blaled said:


> I feel like this post is useless without photo's, but I'm new and haven't reached the appropriate post count to post them yet....
> 
> Anyways, Latest pick up is as follows...
> 
> 10 Cain F 660
> 5 LADC Mi Amor Beli's
> 5 Padron Maduro Churchill
> 5 Tatuaje BL Petite Lancero
> 4 Illusione Maduro Holy Lance
> 2 LP 9 Beli
> 2 LP 9 Toro
> 2 LP 52 Beli
> 2 LP 52 Toro
> 3 LP UC Beli
> 2 LP UC Gordito
> 2 Cain F 654 Torpedo
> 3 Tatuaje Gran Cojonu
> 2 Tatuaje 2003 Cojonu
> 3 Tatuaje SW
> 2 Padron 1926 Maduro #1
> 2 Padron 1964 Maduro Torpedo
> 2 Padron 85th Maduro Reserve
> 2 AB Black Market Torpedo
> 1 MUWAT 7x60
> 
> And a couple of others I can't think of at the moment. CAYP is gonna be my downfall.... I love that site and their great prices!
> 
> Oh and I was also able to snag 2 Viaje TNT from a B&M in Lubbock as well.


Wow, great pick up of many of my favorite sticks! Oh and Welcome to puff.


----------



## E Dogg

Just a couple singles at a B&M today


----------



## socalocmatt

Landed yesterday from ckcigarshop.com



















Plus a bunch of Boveda packs to milk the free shipping!


----------



## n00b

thanks for your order bro! enjoy!


----------



## justbrew77

Box of Dirty Rats, Box of Quesada jalapa Belicoso, 5 Room 101 Daruma and 5 Tres Reynas by Quesada


----------



## php007

Nice pickups, love the Rats


----------



## Motrix

justbrew77 said:


> Box of Dirty Rats, Box of Quesada jalapa Belicoso, 5 Room 101 Daruma and 5 Tres Reynas by Quesada


Very nice pick up. I am amazed at where you guys are finding these rats. I also have the Daruma and Quesada in my sights to pick up.


----------



## toofewbullets

- 5 Oliva Serie V torpedos
- 10 Nub 460 Maduros
- 10 La Riqueza #4
- 20 (2 boxes) Man O War Puro Authentica Maduro
- 1 "Clown Car of Corona" sampler
- 5 Nica Libre Potencia belicosos


----------



## Mr Dude65

20 Gran Habano Azteca Fuerte robustos
10 Gran Habano Vintage 2002 robustos

Hopefully cigar.com doesn't check into age verification too well. It would suck to have the order cancelled... What's your guys' experience with ordering from them under 21?


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

From the TinderBox's Cigarapalooza event last night.


----------



## capttrips

A box of FFPs, 2 FFP, 2 Dirty Rats and 10 Sol Cubano Artisans.


----------



## Dark Rose

Got 3 tins showing up today, still checking out work smokes 
Corojo Serie 55 Petite Red
Tatiana Vanilla
Cuban Honeys - Honey

Tried the Victor Sinclair Primeros, they're ok... 
Didn't care for the La Aurora Fina minis... Harsh and hot.


----------



## smoking ash

5 liga privada no9
10 tatuaje red label nobles
25 Fuente Hemingway SS
20 Fuente curly heads
10 Park avenue 44 reg and 5 maduro
2 cans of jet line fuel
table torch ligher
most was just restocking of the everyday smokes. The 44 was just CBid impulse free fall buys


----------



## Gatorfan

10 DPG Blue 
5 Geneais Project
15 Nica Libre Potencia maduro
1 Diesel Unholy cocktail
1 my Father no 3
3 Oliva G


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Since it appears the photo didn't post...


----------



## nikonnut

Well now that photobucket is playing nice again...
This is the hual for the week (minus another 3 5ers of H&HGs that aren't here yet).
The Viajes...








The Darumas









And beware the guys at CYAP! They hit me with some killer swag!


----------



## jurgenph

one box of undercrown corona viva









J.


----------



## nfbuckeye

From bazookajoe8:



Great guy! Thanks, Joe!


----------



## Salty

I just got a few interesting sticks.

Brick House Mighty Mighty
Brick House Robusto
Tatuaje La Casita Criolla HCB Corona (never had a 100% broadleaf experience before)
Warlock

I find that I am enjoying full bodied flavor profiles. Any comments or opinions are welcome. :???:

DP Blue label was also purchased and smoked this weekend based on the comments I read on this board. One the best smokes I have had to date. Thanks.


----------



## chris1360

My little score today at the B&M


























If you do not know what a Elogio Excentrico is... google it, and become jealous.









Viaje 5th anny, about impossible to get a good pic of the band!









Viaje Collectors Edition
Thats all for today, part time pay checks come in this week, and we shall see what I can spend it on!


----------



## Salty

Wow Chris. If I had a B&M with a selection like that near me, I would set up a cot in the back room and move in. Amazing!


----------



## capttrips

Just received my box of LP Dirty Rats. Oh sweet Jesus they look nice!! Also, just ordered a fiver of Viaje Collector Editions. Thanks to chris1360 for helping me spend more money on cigars!!


----------



## chris1360

capttrips said:


> Just received my box of LP Dirty Rats. Oh sweet Jesus they look nice!! Also, just ordered a fiver of Viaje Collector Editions. Thanks to chris1360 for helping me spend more money on cigars!!


Anytime my brother! LOL:kicknuts:



Salty said:


> Wow Chris. If I had a B&M with a selection like that near me, I would set up a cot in the back room and move in. Amazing!


 Trust me, that thought had crossed my mind a few times, and I may or may not have asked the owner twice! out:


----------



## zenbamboo

While running errands today I was driving past my local B&M and like a tractor beam locking on to my car I was sucked in. I picked up a Padron 85th Maduro (smoking as I type this) and an Oliva Serie V torpedo and an Oliva Serie V Melanio Figurado.


----------



## justbrew77

my complete haul from last week.


----------



## atllogix

And your complete haul from last week was a sweet haul indeed.


justbrew77 said:


> my complete haul from last week.


----------



## zepp69

Got a box of little monster's coming in.


----------



## nfbuckeye




----------



## nikonnut

more goodies dropped today...


----------



## matt3321

Being a Canadian BOTL, I don't have much experience in NC's since they run pretty expensive up here. I'm taking a trip to the Erie area soon so I decided to buy a couple NC's at the local B and M to get an idea of what I like. 

Bought a Rocky Patel Edge maduro and a Casa Magna Oscuro. Pretty common sticks down there, but harder to find where I am. Enjoyed the Casa Magna but the Patel had severe burn issues. I've never had issues like that with a stick before. I was alone, so I wasn't ignoring it, it just refused to burn. I think I would've enjoyed it if I didn't need to relight every 5 minutes. I'm looking forward to stocking up. Got the wife going too so I'm grabbing the full 100 allowed sticks. Pretty excited.


----------



## Dark Rose

Had an Astral Grand Reserve Collection 1996 show up, box still wrapped, 4 tubes inside from eBay, for "collectible packaging" of course


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Picked these Anejo 48's last week coming back from AC. Went into a random b&m that I yelped on the way back and was surprised to see they had 4 sticks of these left. Smoked one there, it was my first anejo experience and everyone was right about these. Liked it way more than Opus X petit lancero I had couple weeks back. Bought 2 more sticks to bring back home, but maybe I should have bought all 3 that were remaining, especially at ~$15 a stick.


----------



## US2China

I am just getting back into this, so I started with a box of Alec Bradley harvest 97 because I wanted to try them and two boxes that were on sale - La Aurora Maduro and Gran Habano.

Hope they smoke well!


----------



## n00b

http://i.imgur.com/5MKnU.jpg


----------



## nikonnut

Ordered a box of Room 101 Daruma Sucios and a box of Mutantes (broken up version :lol: ). That ought to keep me for a while.


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Picked up the Padron for a friend, the others I couldn't resist grabbing to try for myself.


----------



## Dpricenator

Sorry, no pics as it's a pre-order, but I just got my Tatuaje TAA 2012.

Emerson's Cigars - Tatuaje Exclusive


----------



## php007

Being the AVO whore that I am, just bought 2 boxes of the new AVO 25th Anniversary.
Sorry no pics but here is the link to a picture.
Avo 25th Anniversary Cigar - Corona Cigar Co


----------



## jurgenph

2x LP no.9 sampler (4 pack)
A fuente Queen B (5 pack)
camacho triple maduro robusto (5 pack)
joya de nicaragua antano 1970 gran consul (5 pack)


J.


----------



## BDog

Bunch of Viaje

H&HG 's - Rapier and Shank
5th Anniversary
Fuerza's Collector Edition
Satori - Karma - 2012 Edition


----------



## chris1360

BDog said:


> Bunch of Viaje
> 
> H&HG 's - Rapier and Shank
> 5th Anniversary
> Fuerza's Collector Edition
> Satori - Karma - 2012 Edition


This is my jealous face.....:shocked:

Nice haul you got there!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Sweet hauls everyone! You guys are lucky to have local B&Ms!



n00b said:


> http://i.imgur.com/5MKnU.jpg


And you Chris...are just a *TEASE!* Lol. Great selection for the shop.


----------



## Kampaigner

Well Ordered up 2 boxes of Diesel d.x Beli's, d.5 Robo's, box of My Father Le Bijou Petete Robo's, AB Tempus Maddy's, AB Black Market Torpedo's, and a whole bunch of Viaje HHG and Satori's. Will post pics once they are in.


----------



## Ben-of-Oz

LP no9 sampler 4 pack
Box of 20 oliva vindicator robusto
5x ep carillo encantos
5x pdr sungrown
Order got hit by customs and cost me $170 in taxes : (


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Ben-of-Oz said:


> Order got hit by customs and cost me $170 in taxes : (


Ouch! :faint: That was ANOTHER box of stogies!


----------



## nikonnut

Had a gift certificate to burn so I ordered a Oliva Serie V Melanio robusto.  Super excited to try this one!


----------



## Feldenak

AJ Fernandez 5-Star Sampler

1 - 5 Vegas Triple-A
1 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
1 - La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Toro
1 - Man O' War Ruination Robusto #1
1 - Man O' War Virtue Toro

Best of A. Fernandez 5-Star Sampler - 5 Cigars (#1337044) - CigarBid.com


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Squared away payment for my part in the Sultan group buy, and pulled the trigger on a 5er of Liga T52 robustos


----------



## k-morelli

swung by Holts since I had a little free time on my way home from work and grabbed some great sticks, I can now smoke my other Casa Fuente with a year on it from last years event.. I also had a Love Affair on my honeymoon and had I pick another up, and I snagged the last 2 Sharks on the shelf once I heard the last box had been bought


----------



## php007

Very nice Fuentes you have there.

Enjoy.


----------



## jurgenph

this week's cbid addiction score.

box of la riqueza #5
box of el triunfador #4
oliva V sampler box
box my father LE corona
my father special edition sampler box of 3
diamond crown #5 5-pack
diamond crown maximus #5 5-pack









J.


----------



## Under A Mountain

Picked up a box of Tatuaje El Triunfador No. 6 (25) for 82 bucks on Cbid :hat:


----------



## buttstitches

Can't wait to try these!


----------



## loulax07

buttstitches said:


> Can't wait to try these!


what r those?


----------



## buttstitches

loulax07 said:


> what r those?


Draig K by Emilio Cigars, they make the Grimalkin as well. This one has a maduro wrapper from Colombia!


----------



## capttrips

Went to a Cuenca y Blanco event tonight featuring Jose Blanco. This is a man who has forgotten more about cigars than all of us will ever know. I purchased a box of CyB Lonsdale and box of torpedoes. I also won a box. To make things even better I was also fortunate enough to be in the shop today when 10 special collection Zina travel humidors arrived. It contained 25 cigars including some extremely hard to find Zinas as well as a Davidoff Gold Band and 3 "mystery" Davidoffs that are not part of their normal lines. These are not going to be found anywhere so I was extremely lucky to be in the right place at the right time. I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## zenbamboo

The main Zino Davidoff event was held in Woodbridge at the Old Virginia Tobacco company this evening. They probably hit up a few of the bigger local stores to hand out the Zino herfadors, but they had a decked out Mercedes Sprinter converted over to be a mobile lounge with a few beautiful ladies and lots of swag to give out with music pumping. I came by a little late. The impression I got from the event is that Davidoff is trying very hard to appeal to younger hip cigar smokers. They introduced a new cigar in the Platinum line that comes in art deco boxes celebrating the urban art of New York. The Gold band you mentioned is their re-labeled Puros D'Oro with a new larger ring gauge (again to appeal to trends of younger smokers). I scored a free hat, but otherwise I picked up a few singles and hit the road.


----------



## Slowreaction

Today haul minus one TAA I had on the way home


----------



## blaled

Just ordered 10 2012 Tatuaje TAA Editions.... Hoping to be able to place a more sizable order at CAYP tomorrow! :eyebrows:


----------



## Dark Rose

Mine wasn't a purchase per se, but got my sampler and shirt from the Newman Cigar Connoisseur Club, 4 cigars and a VERY nice micro-fiber Cuesta-Rey Centro Fino Sungrown golf/polo shirt. The cigars were (no great details)
- Cuesta-Rey Centro Fino #55 Sungrown
- Diamond Crown (Robusto?)
- BrickHouse (Toro?)
- El Baton (Torpedo)

Will try to get a decent pic later.


----------



## Dark Rose

Dark Rose said:


> Mine wasn't a purchase per se, but got my sampler and shirt from the Newman Cigar Connoisseur Club, 4 cigars and a VERY nice micro-fiber Cuesta-Rey Centro Fino Sungrown golf/polo shirt. The cigars were (no great details)
> - Cuesta-Rey Centro Fino #55 Sungrown
> - Diamond Crown (Robusto?)
> - BrickHouse (Toro?)
> - El Baton (Torpedo)
> 
> Will try to get a decent pic later.


Here's the pic:


----------



## tek2advanced

Made it to a DC Event.









I get to add it to my collection.


----------



## capttrips

This is my purchase from Friday. 3 autographed boxes of Cuenca y Blanco and the Zino Lunchbox. The 3 unbanded cigars are Davidoff "Mystery" Cigars!! Hope all 5 pics came out.


----------



## capttrips

I'll take one of each!!!



tek2advanced said:


> Made it to a DC Event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get to add it to my collection.


----------



## 007 Cruiser

Did it again, a box of Robustos.


----------



## capttrips

2-5ers of the Tatuaje TAA 2012 LE. Can't wait!


----------



## nikonnut

Couple of goodies showed up today


----------



## Feldenak

A box of Torano Salutem


----------



## AndrewNYC

Famous and CI delivered these today ....










Into the humidor and tupper-dore you go!


----------



## smoking ash

4 God of Fire Serie B Robusto Gran Toro
5 La Duena Petit Belicoso No. 9
5 Oliva Serie 'V'
10 Oliva Serie 'G' Maduro Belicoso

Sampler: The Delicious Dozen:
3 - Padilla Miami Robusto 
3 - Ave Maria Knights Templar
3 - Cohiba Red Dot Robusto
3 - La Herencia Cubana CORE

L'Atelier 9 stick sampler:
3 - LAT52
3 - LAT54
3 - LAT56

box Tatuaje Miami Noellas
box Tatuaje 2012 TAA


----------



## blaled

Mailman showed up with some goodies... Too Lazy to list em.

Some Tats, LFDs, Alec Bradleys, Illusiones and a lone Viaje.... Oh and some Room 101

Cigars at your Price is an awesome site... I think I'm addicted...

Tried to post pictures, but I realized I can't until I have 30 posts......:crash:


----------



## Brettanomyces

Feldenak said:


> A box of Torano Salutem


Where did you find those? I've been on the lookout for a while, with no success.


----------



## yellowv

Some Pete Johnson goodness.


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Just a quick visit this morning and picked up:


----------



## JoeT




----------



## SilverStreak

5er of Torano Master Maduros
5er of Torano Exodus 50 years
5er of PdR Oscuros


----------



## Shemp75

got 4 Driag Ks (Pink dragons!! WOOHOO!!) from a fellow Puffer (thanks buttstitches!)

Plus it came with 2 stowaways.

View attachment 71702


----------



## smokin surfer

I am excited about these.


----------



## blaled

Viaje Satori Nirvana and an AF SS Maduro


----------



## Hall25

My first stinky....
5 under crowns
1 E.P. Carrillo Inch
1 Punch Bareknuckle
1 Inferno...they sent it free with the Undercrowns.


----------



## Smitty2430

10 Nub Habano
10 5 Vegas A
5 CAO Concerts


----------



## jurgenph

box GOF series B 2010 robusto
box of 601 blue torpedo
box of my father LE corona
5pack each of pdr sungrown/oscoro/classico/seleccion/obsidian robusto
single opus-x petite lancero
2 padron 1964 natural pyramide
2 RYJ reserva real maduro amore

and into the freezer they went...


J.


----------



## JoeT




----------



## mata777

5 La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Robusto


----------



## hawesg

I haven't had a chance to post in this thread since my move a few weeks ago so here goes,








Liga Privada No 9. Toro - 5
Liga Privada Dirty Rat - 1
Undercrown Toro - 2
Undercrown Robusto - 2 
Joya De Nicaragua Antano La Niveladora - 2








Tatuaje El Triunfador "The Old Man and the C" - 1 








Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto - 1
Arturo Fuente Between the lines - 6
Arturo Fuente Work Of Art Maduro - 1








Viaje Platino Reserva VRP No 6. - 1
Viaje Platino Belicoso - 1
Viaje Honey and Hand Grenade Shiv - 1 
Viaje 5th Anniversary - 1








La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Magnifico - 2
Oliva Serie V Milano Petit Corona - 1 
Nub Cameroon 460 (2007) - 8








Room 101 O.S.O.K Filero - 2
Room 101 Daruma Roxxo - 2 
Padron Family Reserve No. 45 Natural - 1 
Padron 1964 Exclusivo - 1
Padron 2000 - 1
Padron 3000 - 1
Padron 4000 - 1 
Padron 5000 - 1








Avo XO Intermezzo - 1
Illusion Epernay Le Monde - 1 
Illusion MJ12 Toro - 1
La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel - 1 
Punch Champion - 2


----------



## Hall25

Doesn't quite compare to above...haha nice haul:smile:


----------



## hawesg

Hall25 said:


> View attachment 40708
> 
> Doesn't quite compare to above...haha nice haul:smile:


I'm not seeing a picture in your post Jared but I would much rather have the girl in your Avitar than the cigars


----------



## preston

boxes:
davidoff colorado claro special t
lp t52 toro
tatuaje 2012 taa


----------



## Hall25

hawesg said:


> I'm not seeing a picture in your post Jared but I would much rather have the girl in your Avitar than the cigars


I am trying this posting from an iPad thing....guess I ain't doin it right I see it but guess everyone else can't. But the girl you can have her if ya an find her...haha


----------



## hawesg

Hall25 said:


> I am trying this posting from an iPad thing....guess I ain't doin it right I see it but guess everyone else can't. But the girl you can have her if ya an find her...haha


It shows up now, maybe it's because I was viewing on an ipad


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Got this recently, didn't have a chance to post pics...LP9 test flight and Perfexion X from a generous BOTL!


----------



## Maduromadman

Macanudo 1997 perfectos .... love these


----------



## Sarge

L'Atelier Sampler, Another box of Vimanas & a Fiver of Crystal Baller. btw: Vimanas Maduro Fiver, $55.15 shipped if anyone's interested. Not a big Maduro fan.


----------



## capttrips

Box of Padron 6000s and a CRA 2012 pack (10 cigars for $100).


----------



## JoeT

Sarge said:


>


Those singulares are awesome ill trade with u on some of those???


----------



## miket156

I bought a box of La Flor Dominican Air Bender Maestro and a box of Emilio AF2 Torpedo. Also bought three H. Upman Vintage Cameroon and three H Upman Sungrown. Yummy! :clap2:



Cheers!



Mike T.


----------



## wrx04

Today was a good day. Stopped by the B&M and picked up a few singles....all first time smokes except the WOAM. I also squeezed off 250 rounds at the pistol range, picked up some high quality beer, and get to watch Ryder Cup/College football for the rest of the night. Did i mention the weather is _perfect?_ Life is good.


----------



## John75

Luckily I live just a few miles away from a JR's (world largest humidor!) and just made a trip out there. I bought a couple Tatuaje 7th reserva, two Hemingway best sellers, two Hoyo de Monterey epicures, two Tatuaje Havana VI Artistas and a couple of CAO Gold coronas for when I want a light smoke. I also just ordered a 5 pack of Diesel Unholy Cocktails, since JR's doesn't carry the brand. I'll probably give a few of those out to friends and keep a couple for myself.

It might be a bit odd, but I always buy in pairs, usually smoke one after about a month and smoke another six months to a year later to see how the cigar has changed with a little age on it. Again odd but I've only ever bought one full box. I like to have a unique experience pretty much every time I smoke; and really only have the chance to have two or three cigars a week. Maybe some day I'll find something I like enough to buy a full box, but I dont see that happening soon.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Very nice pick ups guys!


----------



## The_Chosen_One

From a local shop today.


----------



## hawesg

This showed up today, I wasn't expecting it until Monday so it was a nice surprise


----------



## copper0426

Just picked up a Drew estates Dirt letting it rest


----------



## cw_mi

Well, not cigars but cigar related. My awesome wife found this at an antique store up near our cottage. It's a 3 piece smokers stand made by HT Cushman from around 1920-30. It will go awesome in our soon to be smoking lounge.


----------



## Dark Rose

My girlfriend is the best... she took me shopping today to try to help me relax and de-stress a bit after being laid off (I know, my first thought also was *shopping*????)... Apparently her cousin told her about a hole-in-the-wall cigar shop run by a father and son he knows. Not a dedicated cigar shop, but a cigar license by two guys who like cigars... And sell fireworks, LOL.

She bought me:
A. Fuente Double Chateau Maduro
A. Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 Maduro
CAO Maduro 1968 L'Anniversaire 1998 Corona
Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro Robusto

And for herself, because she wants to smoke with me if she can find something she likes:
Acid Blondie

I think I gots me a keeper!

And the father (shop owner, older gentleman) showed me some of his private stash... Gotta try to identify one, that I cannot discuss here, that he said was one of the best cigars you'll ever smoke in your life... Along with showing me several others that can only be discussed here in their mainland versions... A very nice private stash. Said his son's at the house was bigger, an entire chest freezer...


----------



## Shemp75

yet another sampler with stowaways from a fellow puffer!


----------



## eddyeddy

Dannemann Artist Line Corona
Dona Flor Robusto


----------



## Dark Rose

Dark Rose said:


> My girlfriend is the best... she took me shopping today to try to help me relax and de-stress a bit after being laid off (I know, my first thought also was *shopping*????)... Apparently her cousin told her about a hole-in-the-wall cigar shop run by a father and son he knows. Not a dedicated cigar shop, but a cigar license by two guys who like cigars... And sell fireworks, LOL.
> 
> She bought me:
> A. Fuente Double Chateau Maduro
> A. Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 Maduro
> CAO Maduro 1968 L'Anniversaire 1998 Corona
> Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro Robusto
> 
> And for herself, because she wants to smoke with me if she can find something she likes:
> Acid Blondie
> 
> I think I gots me a keeper!
> 
> And the father (shop owner, older gentleman) showed me some of his private stash... Gotta try to identify one, that I cannot discuss here, that he said was one of the best cigars you'll ever smoke in your life... Along with showing me several others that can only be discussed here in their mainland versions... A very nice private stash. Said his son's at the house was bigger, an entire chest freezer...


The goods:


----------



## SocraticDave

Treated myself to some La Perla Habana Black Pearl Belicosos recently.


----------



## jswaykos

Box of Oliva V No.4s and a 10ct box of Ortega Serie D maduros (No.7):


----------



## DMS7502

Found these at a local b&m. Can't wait to fire one up!!


----------



## smokin surfer

Gosh this page has got me drooling over the keyboard. Nice scores! 

I ordered a 10 pack of MUWAT +11's, and ten packs of Camacho Corojo toro and AB Black Market robusto's today. Pics to follow


----------



## Hall25

[No message]


----------



## eddyeddy

Talvis Short Robusto. $1 stick


----------



## Shemp75

Picked up a 5er of the new Tat TAAs from a fellow puffer! (Thanks dustin) plus a sweet extra!!

View attachment 71925


PS. These TAAs smell SOOOOO good!!


----------



## Shemp75

add one more sampler from a fellow puffer!

View attachment 71942


----------



## capttrips

Mmmmmmmm.....a Tatuaje, Davidoff, la aurora, Padron and Illusione. Hope your house is still intact after that lucious bomb!!


----------



## smokin surfer

I just got some more 601 Serie Green labels. I'm on my second ten pack now.. I smoked my first one and wrote up a review on it too, if you guys have never tried one, check out my review! I've also entered that review in a noob review contest if you wonder what the rest of the thread is about.. (NSFW)


----------



## Hall25

Could not believe I found these for $29.95 shipped. Thought it was for a 5er....and this came!!!


----------



## mata777

My take from a box split here on puff!! These are going in the wineador for a long nap.


----------



## Dark Rose

Hall25 said:


> Could not believe I found these for $29.95 shipped. Thought it was for a 5er....and this came!!!


whaaaaat? I've seen those on cbid, but not that cheap... Honestly from what I've read, those scare me, think I need to get a little less noob-ish before I torch up a heavy hitter like those...


----------



## k-morelli

swung by my favorite b&m today (Holts Center City) and snagged some great smokes. Holts always has some great stuff on Saturdays it seems, every time I go on a Saturday I get Dirty Rats


----------



## mpls

Cuenca y Blanco


----------



## johnmoss

Stopped by Silo Cigars on my way through Knoxville to pick up some HTF singles as they always have a nice selection in stock. Walked out with these singles...oh and that bundle of Viaje Exclusivo Robustos at a deal that was crazy good.










*The bundle was sealed when I bought it, but I've already opened it to remove one. Good thing I brought a big tupperware with me on vacation!


----------



## 007 Cruiser

A box of Diesel UHC and a fiver of AB Black Market.


----------



## Hall25

Dark Rose said:


> whaaaaat? I've seen those on cbid, but not that cheap... Honestly from what I've read, those scare me, think I need to get a little less noob-ish before I torch up a heavy hitter like those...


They had em as a Daily deal in cigar. and I grabbed em up. Should have gotten 2 but the budget was spent on a few Liga's this month.


007 Cruiser said:


> A box of Diesel UHC and a fiver of AB Black Market.


DUHC GREAT smoke!!! Never tried a AB Black Market. Let me know how they smoke.


----------



## Bradwm

I've recently bough several things I've never tried (went crazy after a few years of not purchasing anything) including Camacho Corojo Limited, Arturo Fuente Chataeu Fuente, Cain Habano F, Oliva V Belicoso, Ave Maria sampler box off Cbid (damn that website!) La Herencia Core, Ashton VSG and Vegas sampler


----------



## danb206

k-morelli said:


> swung by my favorite b&m today (Holts Center City) and snagged some great smokes. Holts always has some great stuff on Saturdays it seems, every time I go on a Saturday I get Dirty Rats


T
hat tramp stamp is one of my new favorite smokes. Delicious, great pick up. i am thinking of getting a box now.


----------



## Steel Talon

Bought 2 @ $7 ea. Rocky Patel "The Edge" maduros friday when I was in Tucson for Dr.Appt. They were quite good.
Good Karma
Tal~


----------



## danb206

Hall25, the black markets are good, a little peppery.... great smokes at a good price. I got a 10 pack for 32 bucks on cigarbid a month or so ago.


----------



## justbrew77

getting a box of L40s at work makes the work day a million times better


----------



## Smoke0ne

Some recent pickups at the B&M. Really excited to try the L'Atelier.


----------



## nikonnut

Smoke0ne said:


> Some recent pickups at the B&M. Really excited to try the L'Atelier.


That's a tasty looking 4some, Sam!


----------



## Smoke0ne

Was by the store later today and figured why not pick up a few more LAT's while they're still there:


----------



## jurgenph

crappy picture of the day... last week's high noon special.
10 oliva master blends 3 torpedo









J.


----------



## Sarge

johnmoss said:


> Stopped by Silo Cigars on my way through Knoxville to pick up some HTF singles as they always have a nice selection in stock. Walked out with these singles...oh and that bundle of Viaje Exclusivo Robustos at a deal that was crazy good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The bundle was sealed when I bought it, but I've already opened it to remove one. Good thing I brought a big tupperware with me on vacation!


Dam! John! great haul! love the Exclusivo. with some time under their belt they're probably one of my favorites. those HHG are stellar smokes as well. enjoy em bro! btw: tell me next time you're going on vacation so I can shoot you some loot to pick me up some goodies. :nod: :tu



justbrew77 said:


> getting a box of L40s at work makes the work day a million times better


I'd kill to smoke an L40 right now. Haven't had one since release. those are way too dam gOOd! great snag Justin

And so I don't isolate just 2 of MANY Posts. Some great pick ups across the board. And if you're looking at these but haven't tried the LAT yet, go get you some! Those L'Atelier are GOLD! I've dam near smoked through my entire Sampler box the last 2 weeks.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

ho hum....these pick ups are outstanding. Hopefully i'll be able to post sooner or later. DAMN BILLS!!! :rain:


----------



## capttrips

Sarge said:


> . And if you're looking at these but haven't tried the LAT yet, go get you some! Those L'Atelier are GOLD! I've dam near smoked through my entire Sampler box the last 2 weeks.


I just picked up 2 samplers and are smoking through them. Kinda wondering if they are going to change up with some age. What were your impressions?


----------



## Shemp75

hopefully my last buy of the winter (yea right!)

4 julius Ceasers from a fellow puffer!

http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w497/Shemp81/P1040122.jpg


----------



## jurgenph

Hall25 said:


> Could not believe I found these for $29.95 shipped. Thought it was for a 5er....and this came!!!


*just* scored a 5-pack of these at cbid for $16 

J.


----------



## Dark Rose

Here's my last hurrah... Finally found my camera cable, lol.

This is what just closed out my weekly order on the devil site two weeks ago, the night before I was laid off... bad timing, tasty package... and should definitely last me for a while, and give me some ammo....










And a pack of 10 empty boxes, and scored some NICE boxes... including a wild Diamond Crown Maximus box, A. Fuente Don Carlos box, and a very nice Perdomo Estate Seleccion Vintage 2002 box...

Edit: Hard to see at the top, an Oliva Sampler, Oliva Serie G sampler, and AB Tampus sampler...


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Dark Rose said:


> Here's my last hurrah... Finally found my camera cable, lol.
> 
> This is what just closed out my weekly order on the devil site two weeks ago, the night before I was laid off... bad timing, tasty package... and should definitely last me for a while, and give me some ammo....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pack of 10 empty boxes, and scored some NICE boxes... including a wild Diamond Crown Maximus box, A. Fuente Don Carlos box, and a very nice Perdomo Estate Seleccion Vintage 2002 box...
> 
> Edit: Hard to see at the top, an Oliva Sampler, Oliva Serie G sampler, and AB Tampus sampler...


Very nice Steve.


----------



## samiam2007

Dark Rose said:


> Here's my last hurrah... Finally found my camera cable, lol.
> 
> This is what just closed out my weekly order on the devil site two weeks ago, the night before I was laid off... bad timing, tasty package... and should definitely last me for a while, and give me some ammo....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pack of 10 empty boxes, and scored some NICE boxes... including a wild Diamond Crown Maximus box, A. Fuente Don Carlos box, and a very nice Perdomo Estate Seleccion Vintage 2002 box...
> 
> Edit: Hard to see at the top, an Oliva Sampler, Oliva Serie G sampler, and AB Tampus sampler...


That is an awesome stash!


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Just picked up a Montecristo Epic Robusto last night. Just a quick single purchase at a shop I had never been too before (with a poor selection) but wanted to get something. Now checking a couple reviews I think I might be mad I didn't grab a few.


----------



## jsonracer

Picked up a few at my local B&M. I asked the keep to suggest some more flavorful smokes since I'm still learning. He suggested the Casa Fernandez Aganorsa, Rocky Patel Edge Maduro, and Tatuaje Conoju 2003. I picked up the Cain Daytona and CAO La Traviata Divina Maduro just to add to the stash


----------



## Dark Rose

samiam2007 said:


> That is an awesome stash!


I'm trying to work in 2 or 3 Opus X's every time I make an order just to start building them up to let them rest, as the ones I've got are all "fresh".


----------



## ssrobbi

I just got myself 2 LP9s (double corona and robusto), and an Oliva V melanio


----------



## jochi

Just won my first auction on cigarbid. Picked up an Oliva Serie V sampler.


----------



## David_ESM

Restocking some old stand bys.

Tat Havanas and JDN Antanos


----------



## vink

Some DPG blue and some Tats havana


----------



## android

picked up a warlock from the local B&M today... gonna have to rest it a while, but looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Bad Andy

Just picked up a box of Magnum R 44's at my local B&M. I love these smokes!


----------



## HoserX

Undercrown's from TexCigars. Great prices by the way.


----------



## hawesg

HoserX said:


> Undercrown's from TexCigars. Great prices by the way.


I grabed one of those boxes it was a great deal


----------



## The_Chosen_One

The new CFCF boxes are out so I picked one up, and a couple of nice sticks primarily for a friend. Although these Tat Black Labels & LFD Air Bender Maduro TAA's are mine.


----------



## meatcake

Oliva Melanio torpedo, JFR maduro piggy and a viaje plantino reserva double torpedo.


----------



## Max_Power

Verocu no5, Daruma lancero, quesada Jalapa and some Mummys


----------



## rpb16

Max_Power said:


> Verocu no5, Daruma lancero, quesada Jalapa and some Mummys


That mummy box is cool looking! Verocus are great smokes too.


----------



## nikonnut

Ordered a few things today...
2 Room 101 Daruma Mutantes
5 ****** Toros
5 ****** 13 Robustos 
and a MUWAT +11


----------



## YOMOMA

My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto. I havn't smoked it yet I'm probably gonna let it rest for a few months atleast.


----------



## mpls

Had a good week...just waiting for my mummies to come.


----------



## preston

wasn't a bad week here either, and I'd really love to try those tramp stamps you got,
grabbed a dress box of tat mummys
2 boxes of feral pigs
1 box davidoff anniversario #3's
1 box davidoff colorado claro special T
fiver of jaime garcia LE2012*
fiver of viaje satori perfectos*
fiver of feral pigs*
fiver of tat wolfman*
4 alec bradley black markets
a single cain daytona

*thanks to BOTL here on puff for these


----------



## TurboOX

Picked up these for an upcoming wedding. Waiting to see what all the hype is about.

Undercrown Robusto
Liga #9 Test Flight


----------



## John75

Made a quick trip out this weekend and came away with these. Gonna let them rest for a few weeks and then, game on!


----------



## justbrew77




----------



## John75

Justin, hey, I saw that you're from Bethel Park. I just moved to North Carolina from Upper St. Clair last year. Good to see you representing the 412 on here! 

BTW how are those Ron Stacy's? I've only seen them one time before.


----------



## capttrips

Just received fivers of the Surrogate Crystal Baller, Skull Breaker and Bone Crusher and a box of Tramp Stamps. I really enjoyed the Crystal Baller, but it would probably benefit from a month or 2 in the humi. The Tramp Stamp was fantastic ROTT.


----------



## BoogerB

A 5er of Illusion 68s
great little smokes!

I'm holding off buying for a while now though 



(yeah right)


----------



## mata777

Quesada Jalapa robustos. I hope these live up to the excellent Espanas I've had before.


----------



## Hall25

5-Swag Gordo
2 Genesis


----------



## justbrew77

Got my first box of Fine & Rare in Today.


----------



## justbrew77

John75 said:


> Justin, hey, I saw that you're from Bethel Park. I just moved to North Carolina from Upper St. Clair last year. Good to see you representing the 412 on here!
> 
> BTW how are those Ron Stacy's? I've only seen them one time before.


If you are ever back in town hit me up, we'll have to have a smoke or two.

I've never smoked one, haha. I've heard good things about them so I gave them a shot. I'll let you know once I fire one up.


----------



## capttrips

Ashton event last night. Ended up buying 3 boxes of cigars: La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva, Divino and Beso and a box of regular Mi Amor's in the Magnifico vitola. Have no explanation why I bought these. Other than the cool ashton shirt, ashtray and cigars that came with it. Also won a humidor in the raffle.


----------



## capttrips

justbrew77 said:


> Got my first box of Fine & Rare in Today.


Can you post a review or something. Heard mixed reviews on this cigar.


----------



## nikonnut

Had a few goodies drop this week (one was a bit of wait).

The Asy|ums showed up yesterday...









And these finally came back in stock  (My first box purchase)


----------



## hawesg

A few things over the last week or two








































Come to think of it there were some singles last Wednesday but that's most of it. At least the stuff I bought.


----------



## Feldenak

hawesg said:


> A few things over the last week or two


UC Corona Viva....man, I love that smoke


----------



## huskers

My latest from C-bid.

Got a bunch of TAT's to sample, Some DPG JJ's, a black crown and some other stuff.

Cant forget my treasure dome I just got!!










Got a bunch of beads and a digital hygrometer for it as well.


----------



## hawesg

Feldenak said:


> UC Corona Viva....man, I love that smoke


They were a fantastic deal too, 105 for the box


----------



## Sarge

just a few boxes that landed today along w/ a HH courtesy of Havana J's where I copped the Dress Box. Plain Boxes courtesy of Cigary in Illinois...

ps: anyone lands Dress box #99 I'd be interested in a swap. Just want all #99 Dress Boxes. :tu Located Face, just need a box to trade, have Wolfman #99 already.... so if you land #99, PM please. :tu


----------



## Goatmilk

Bundle of MUWAT +11 arrived today


----------



## Jfred

hawesg said:


> A few things over the last week or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come to think of it there were some singles last Wednesday but that's most of it. At least the stuff I bought.


I think im gonna have to buy my first box soon and im almost positive itll be a box of undercrowns.


----------



## NoirNick

Box of Perdomo Champagne Noir
Box of Joya De Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo


----------



## mpls

Jfred said:


> I think im gonna have to buy my first box soon and im almost positive itll be a box of undercrowns.


Not sure if the deal is still there, but a bunch of us snatched boxes of these from Cheap Cigars at TexCigars.com for only $105 plus shipping...


----------



## Mr Dude65

Don't see any that low... Must be done with the sale.


----------



## kuntry08

One day I will be able to make purchases like this. For now, I'll just stare at my lowly box of PDRs.LOL


mpls said:


> Had a good week...just waiting for my mummies to come.


----------



## Dark Rose

kuntry08 said:


> One day I will be able to make purchases like this. For now, I'll just stare at my lowly box of PDRs.LOL


I hear ya! Right now I don't usually buy anything more than a fiver until I develop my palate a little more and figure out what I really like and want on a regular basis...

Once I figure that out, and get back to the world of the gainfully employed, it's on!


----------



## NoirNick

I can't watch this thread anymore. All the awesome is making me a tad bit jealous lol


----------



## Jfred

mpls said:


> Not sure if the deal is still there, but a bunch of us snatched boxes of these from Cheap Cigars at TexCigars.com for only $105 plus shipping...


 They arent that price anymore. But once i get my wine cooler seasoned ill be looking out for some undercrowns for a good price.

Today i picked up these 5 cigars at my B&M. The 2 CAOs and the padron are going to a friend as a Birthday gift and the undercrown and MUWAT are for me. Im pretty excited to try these 2 cigars because i heard great things about the undercrown viva and till yesterday i never knew they made MUWAT in anything other than 60RG.


----------



## mpls

kuntry08 said:


> One day I will be able to make purchases like this. For now, I'll just stare at my lowly box of PDRs.LOL


Lol, I don't make purchases like that too frequently...golf season is over around here, so my play money generally goes to beer and cigars.


----------



## Jfred

I like the picture of the 2 boxes of FFPs with another FFP on top. 2 boxes wasnt enough so you needed just one more? lol


----------



## NoirNick

Thinking about getting another box of Jaime Garcia New England, if they're still around. But will most likely be picking up another box of Joya soon, smoking right through the first too fast for my own good.


----------



## mpls

Jfred said:


> I like the picture of the 2 boxes of FFPs with another FFP on top. 2 boxes wasnt enough so you needed just one more? lol


Ha, the shop I ordered from gave a dirty rat and ffp with the purchase of a box of T52 toro's...I might be out there, but that's a bit of a stretch. Btw I'm having an undercrown viva right now and I'm sure you'll enjoy yours!


----------



## Max_Power

NoirNick said:


> Thinking about getting another box of Jaime Garcia New England, if they're still around. But will most likely be picking up another box of Joya soon, smoking right through the first too fast for my own good.


The jaime Garcia New England is an amazing smoke in my opinion. Great box to buy.


----------



## Jfred

mpls said:


> Ha, the shop I ordered from gave a dirty rat and ffp with the purchase of a box of T52 toro's...I might be out there, but that's a bit of a stretch. Btw I'm having an undercrown viva right now and I'm sure you'll enjoy yours!


 I hope so! I have smoked 2 undercrowns so far. One was a little thicker than the viva and the other one was a lot bigger and i enjoyed them both.


----------



## NoirNick

Max_Power said:


> The jaime Garcia New England is an amazing smoke in my opinion. Great box to buy.


Agreed! When they rolled in through the shop the first time around, I was like a kid in a candy store! Can't get enough.


----------



## A144

Earlier this week and order came in from CBid with basically quite a few inexpensive smokes that'll rest all winter and be good cigars for friends or for when I just want something to hang out around the fire with.

Garo Double Habano - 20 sticks
PDR Torpedo Sampler - 12 sticks
5 Vegas Gold Maduro - 5 sticks
Torano Casa Torano Maduro Lancero - 5 sticks
Oliva Serie O - 5 sticks
and a 601 Red Label.

But even more exciting, these came today:










5 Undercrown Corona Vivas and an Inferno Toro freebie. These are my first UCs, and they'll probably sit through the winter to get good!


----------



## Jfred

The 2 undercrowns i smoked only rested for like a week and they were still great lol.


----------



## A144

Jfred said:


> The 2 undercrowns i smoked only rested for like a week and they were still great lol.


I tell myself these will rest through the winter, but in all honesty, one will probably be gone in less than a month. Gotta give a few weeks to acclimate RH though.


----------



## preston

grabbed a tat cojunu 2012 book courtesy of jarrod, a fiver of mummies courtesy baconstrips, and at the local b&m got a my father sampler, la gloria cubana cochino de rabito box of 3, couple of oliva v tubos, and a rp decade tubos. getting a nice lil collection of tubos going


----------



## Max_Power

Couple more mummies tonight, a handful of old favorites and a bit of new stuff to try.


----------



## ssrobbi

Got myself 2 Alex Bradley Fine and Rare 2012's


----------



## HIM

1 in 4000 CRA sampler.....came with a year script and these ten beauties for $100.


----------



## Jfred

HIM said:


> 1 in 4000 CRA sampler.....came with a year script and these ten beauties for $100.


I saw like 5 or 6 of those samplers at my B&M yesterday.


----------



## mpls




----------



## HIM

Jfred said:


> I saw like 5 or 6 of those samplers at my B&M yesterday.


I don't know what price they're askin for em but the guys down here said the subscription itself is $50. So getting those sticks in particular with the subscription for 100 was a steal in my eyes.


----------



## Slowreaction

Decided to take a trip to my favorite b&m and walked out with these.


----------



## Jfred

HIM said:


> I don't know what price they're askin for em but the guys down here said the subscription itself is $50. So getting those sticks in particular with the subscription for 100 was a steal in my eyes.


 They were like $112 or something around there. This is the 2nd time the shop had them but i wasnt sure if they were worth it. I was excited the first time i saw them because it was my first time ever seeing an opus x lol.


----------



## HIM

Wheres everyone gettin these mummies from?


----------



## coreymey

i bought two mummies, a little babyface and a viaje c4. and two illusione singulare. and recieved a shipment from cbid roughly 70 cigars (20 gran habano vintage2002,a box of 5 vegas A, a few kinky friedmans, some random high end samplers, and uhha fiver of Estd. 1844 Anejado No. 58)haha ive been binge cigar buying im finally racking up some rare cigars though


----------



## coreymey

i got my mummies from a local b&m called Churchill fine cigar in az..


----------



## jsonracer

Dominican sampler which included:
2 La Aurora Preferidos Connecticut #1
2 Montecristo White #2
2 Partagas Gigante


----------



## Madlying

I brought a box of Genesis the Project torpedoes, and a five pack of El Rey Del Mundo Oscuro, which is my third fifth pack. I want to try and age the Genesis. Now the El Rey Del Mundo has blown me away, not in strength but in flavor, a must try ..


----------



## mpls

HIM said:


> Wheres everyone gettin these mummies from?


I'd call whatever retailers you normally use as a lot of them have them even if they aren't posted online.


----------



## NoirNick

Liga Privada T52


----------



## Dark Rose

Couldn't resist, stopped in to grab a pack of Camels, and walked out with a pack of my Camel Wides, and an A. Fuente Curly Head Deluxe Maduro and Short Story...


----------



## wacbzz

Just bought three Tat Mummys and two Headley Grange Estupendos.


----------



## thegunslinger

Stopped by the B&M a little while ago. Didn't realize they had a 10% discount if you bought 6 cigars, so added one more to make it so! Bought a few Tats, but they unfortunately didn't have any of their monster blends.

Tatuaje Havana VI robusto
Tatuaje Black PC
Tatuaje Cojonu 2003 
La Flor Domincana Double Ligero robusto
A. Fuente Hemingway Work of Art
La Aroma de Cuba Rothschild


----------



## kuntry08

Just got my box of PDR stick today....I've heard mixed reviews about these, but for 30 bucks i couldn't pass them up!


----------



## Stradawhovious

Montecristo Media Noche. I hope I like them! The look really nice.........

And are begging to be smoked.........


----------



## coreymey

I bought a Alec Bradley fine & rare yesterday on a whim gonna let it rest along time before I smoke it.
Also just bought a la flor Dominica double ligers maduro digger.. Once I had it down to about three or so inches I started feeling the nicotine I've never had a cigar kick my ass before.. I've smoked skull and bones, a bunch of Hoya de Nicaragua corojos and never remotely felt the nicotine. Decent cigar if you can handle smoking a cigar for 3+ hours and handle the nicotine ill probably buy a couple to hold onto for a special occasion in the future,distant future , or friends who get a kick out of huge cigars


----------



## Xikar77

Picked up a box of Little Monsters... B&M owner was pushing them hard and I was curious anyhow. LOL


----------



## hachigo

Picked these up for the wife.










And she thought I was just getting a box :rofl:


----------



## Jfred

1 box of Camacho Corojo Maduro Toros
2 LP T52s


----------



## ssrobbi

picked up a maduro cigar made by Felix Rodriguez, a dominican cigar blender & roller.


----------



## Don_in_Texas

I was getting low on several of my regular smokes all at once (funny how that always seems to happen), so I bit the bullet and placed a big order. Two boxes of Ave Maria Knights Templars, a box of Saint Luis Rey Series G Belicoso's, a box of Avo XO Intermezzo's, and a box of Excalibur Epicures. Pretty good hit on the credit card, but barring any sale stuff I can't live without, that will get me through the holidays. I know Black Friday will still get me though.


----------



## raycarlo

Had a hectic day at work so wanted to reward myself, was reading cigar reviews during down time and saw a review on Smokingstogie for a B&M only release by Arturo Fuente so stopped by W Curtis Draper and picked up a box of Arturo Fuente W. Curtis Draper 125th Anniversary and an Oliva Melanio 4


----------



## Jfred

Today i got a box of Oliva Serie V Melanio Robustos
2 LP T52s
and i got a free MUWAT because the owner of my loacal B&M is awesome!


----------



## drb124

Some pickups over that last couple of months


----------



## Jfred

So much goodness! I still want to get a box of undercrown corona vivas and a box of CAO la travita Maduros.


----------



## Mr Dude65

The vivas are fantastic!

Just picked up a Hemingway Signature Maduro at one of the local B&Ms. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## preston

over the week i grabbed a few things...
another tat book of 24 cojonus
another box of tat taa 2012's
another box of mummies
box of davidoff golden band awards
box of davidoff millenium robusto
box of davidoff special R tubos
l'atelier line sampler of 9 (3 each size)

i've got a problem... not enough space


----------



## mpls

preston said:


> over the week i grabbed a few things...
> another tat book of 24 cojonus
> another box of tat taa 2012's
> another box of mummies
> box of davidoff golden band awards
> box of davidoff millenium robusto
> box of davidoff special R tubos
> l'atelier line sampler of 9 (3 each size)
> 
> i've got a problem... not enough space


Lol, buddy wtf. You stocking a B&M?


----------



## preston

mpls said:


> Lol, buddy wtf. You stocking a B&M?


I have a problem with turning down good deals... then I keep adding to my order for some reason. It's like that first box just opens the flood gates. The end of the month though so the cc bill will put me in place :shocked:


----------



## mpls

I can sneak a big purchase like that by my wife once in a while, but if I did it every week like you I think she'd catch on...


----------



## hawesg

preston said:


> I have a problem with turning down good deals... then I keep adding to my order for some reason. It's like that first box just opens the flood gates. The end of the month though so the cc bill will put me in place :shocked:


You gotta keep adding to the order otherwise the shipping isn't worth it


----------



## ssrobbi

preston said:


> over the week i grabbed a few things...
> another tat book of 24 cojonus
> another box of tat taa 2012's
> another box of mummies
> box of davidoff golden band awards
> box of davidoff millenium robusto
> box of davidoff special R tubos
> l'atelier line sampler of 9 (3 each size)
> 
> i've got a problem... not enough space


dang, all in one order? That's like 6 months worth of cigars.


----------



## jheiliger

hawesg said:


> You gotta keep adding to the order otherwise the shipping isn't worth it


+1 That's my logic.... HAHHAAHAHAH! LMAO!


----------



## jheiliger

I bought: 

A box of CAO Black Bengals (Toro) - This is my favorite everyday right now... It loves my palate. Has a nice snappy clean finish with lots of flavor.

5er PDR Sungrown Toro's - sweet like raisins/dates for me.
5er Cu'avana Punishers - dark yummy goodness.
5er Gurkah Crest Churchills - Someone commented they weren't bad. I hope they don't go the way of others I've purchased.


----------



## HIM

2 Dirty Rats, 2 Ratzillas, 2 L40, and a non dressed box of Mummies.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Tis the season...


----------



## jurgenph

nfbuckeye said:


> Tis the season...


what's in the halloween box? and where do i get one 



jheiliger said:


> A box of CAO Black Bengals (Toro) - This is my favorite everyday right now... It loves my palate. Has a nice snappy clean finish with lots of flavor.


CAO black's are awesome  i can't really describe the flavor profile.

J.


----------



## Xikar77

jheiliger said:


> I bought:
> 
> A box of CAO Black Bengals (Toro) - This is my favorite everyday right now... It loves my palate. Has a nice snappy clean finish with lots of flavor.
> 
> 5er PDR Sungrown Toro's - sweet like raisins/dates for me.


I'm a big fan of the CAO Black's also. Very good every day sticks. Your description of the PDR convinced me to hunt some down. LOL.


----------



## hawesg

HIM said:


> 2 Dirty Rats, 2 Ratzillas, 2 L40, and a non dressed box of Mummies.


Nice I got this in a few days ago 








The l40 was a tag along


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

I had to re-up my supply of 601 Green oscuros and I picked up a few Indian Tobac super fuertes ( chirchills ) and a few of those lil cute Panter Noirs.


----------



## Jfred

I placed an order for a box of undercrown corona vivas toady. They are comming with a free 6 pack of uncercrown robustos and a free hat. Will post picture when it comes in the mail!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Ron Stacy (shuckins) Signature








Edmundo








Corona


----------



## Slowreaction

Good Saturday haul.


----------



## Hall25

Stopped by the local shop...not much of a selection but they do have the Los Blanco Nines. Picked up 2 then saw ones called 1888??? Picked 2 up cause they came with a whiskey glass...haha sucker for free.


----------



## MrSmallBatch

Picked up a box of Davidoff 100th Anniversary for me and my Dad (last big purchase) we was really sick and pulled through some of the worst bits so thought it was time to celebrate.


----------



## ssrobbi

got 2 LP T-52's and an undercrown


----------



## preston

MrSmallBatch said:


> Picked up a box of Davidoff 100th Anniversary for me and my Dad (last big purchase) we was really sick and pulled through some of the worst bits so thought it was time to celebrate.


Glad to hear your Dad pulled through. I'm also curious to hear how the 100th annis are tasting.

And got a box of liga privada T52 robustos care of BOTL aroma, who is the man btw, in order to prepare for this hurricane coming of course lol (I can rationalize these purchases all day until I go broke anyway  )


----------



## pittjitsu

mjohnsoniii said:


> Ron Stacy (shuckins) Signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edmundo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corona


Hold the phone...... shuckins has his own signature cigar??? Please explain


----------



## B.mamba89

pittjitsu said:


> Hold the phone...... shuckins has his own signature cigar??? Please explain


He IS the MOST Interesting man in the world! 
Stay Smoking my friend!


----------



## pittjitsu

B.mamba89 said:


> He IS the MOST Interesting man in the world!
> Stay Smoking my friend!


Your not kidding.


----------



## Jfred

I just ordered a 5 pack of Oliva Serie G figerados from cigar monsters. Pictures will be up as soon as i get them lol.


----------



## preston

B.mamba89 said:


> He IS the MOST Interesting man in the world!
> Stay Smoking my friend!


The Cubans import cigars from him :rotfl:


----------



## hawesg

pittjitsu said:


> Hold the phone...... shuckins has his own signature cigar??? Please explain


They are made by an Indonesian company called sultan from their website: 


> "The cigar was created in 1990 by Mr. Yan, as Java's premium cigar for diplomatic use in the Sultan's Palace. The blend comes from forbidden walls of the Java Kingdom, produced by the oldest factory in Java, established in 1918.


It goes on but they have made it a huge hassle to get the text off. The website is Welcome to Sultan Cigar Indonesia 
and from another thread here re the sultan ron stacy signature


sultan-cigar said:


> Just to add little information about the signature blend. Signature series (Edmundo and Corona) blends were made by input from Mr. Stacy, and tester group in choosing and reviewing the blend. There were 3 different blends (A, B, and C), and the group choose best one to become sultan signature edmundo. Most of testers choose A and C blend, C blend become signature edmundo, and A blend become smaller signature, corona. They using same tobaccos, just different blends.
> 
> Anyway, we would like to share something.
> I got questions many times from customers and business relations, and it might a question from anyone who didn't know:
> 1. Why sultan signature named Ron Stacy signature?
> 2. Why Him?
> 3. Did he asked for personal cigar and band?
> 4. Did he pay sultan cigar? Or Did sultan cigar pay him?
> 
> My answer is simple. "Words are not enough to tell how kind of Mr.Stacy. Signature series dedicated for his kindness and our good relationship".
> 
> Best to you all, enjoy sultan cigar and sultan ron stacy signature series.
> 
> Yan and Ferry @Sultan Cigar Indonesia


Hey just did a group buy of them and I have it on good authority, at least as of yesterday that a few people backed out and he's got those boxes, shoot him a pm if your interested you won't be disappointed.


----------



## pittjitsu

Thanks Garrett I'm on it


----------



## hawesg

pittjitsu said:


> Thanks Garrett I'm on it


They are a fantasic deal if I hadn't already bought way too much stuff this month I would be all over picking up more.


----------



## thegunslinger

La Perla Habana robusto sampler
Alec Bradley Harvest Selection '97 coronas
EP Carillo Predilictos

The only thing is I'm not sure which of the Black Pearls is which vitola. Every search I do shows multiple vitolas with the same band color. Anyone know? I have purple (pretty sure that's Morado), red, black, tan, and a blue-grey.

edit: Ok, after doing some more searching it seems: red is rojo, purple is morado, tan is cobre, black is classic, and the blue-grey is the the regular black pearl.


----------



## ATCarp

sweet jesus...................


----------



## Jfred

Six of these(smoked one at the lounge) And a T52(smoked at the lounge also)


----------



## NoirNick

This was split with a friend and fellow Puffer Big Rick.

9 Tatuaje Mummies (it was a whole box, that was missing 1 stick)
6 Liga Privada No. 9's

Traded a Mummy for 1- 7-20-4, and an LFD Colorado Oscuro with the man behind the counter.
Scored 2 Antano Dark Corojos for buying the Ligas.


----------



## Calikind




----------



## Sumatra Samurai

La Dueña and Revolution


----------



## marvinn

Finally I found a "tabaccaio" with agood choice of non-cuban:thumb:


----------



## ol' dirty ewok

Small tasters sample of LP Undercrowns and LP #9's., Looking forward to those!


----------



## Jfred

Got a box of Undercrown corona vivas and it came with a free hat and a 6pack of undercrown robustos.


----------



## ol' dirty ewok

Jfred said:


> Got a box of Undercrown corona vivas and it came with a free hat and a 6pack of undercrown robustos.


I'm jealous.. where did you order from (pm me) to get the freebies!?


----------



## Jfred

I got them from Cigarhustler.com. However, it looks like the sale is over. They were 25% off plus the extras. Now just a box is $160


----------



## kuntry08

My lovely fiance just blessed me with these.
1- La Flor Dominicana Chisel Sampler
1- Rocky Patel Sampler with a lighter
3 - WOAM's

YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## jsonracer

Woohoo, just made my first Liga Privada purchase!
#9 Robusto
T52 Robusto


----------



## Stradawhovious

10 pack of Obsidian Double perfectos
10 pack of Diesel unlimited d.6
10 pack of The Genesis Project. (kinda wishing I'd have bought a box now......)


----------



## ccie6011

A box of Diesel Unholy Cocktail.


----------



## capttrips

Just purchased a box of Avo 25th Anniversary. The one's that come in the piano. Very, very cool!!


----------



## BenBrad

What I received from purepoker yesterday. Great trade! 
Now, time to smoke some of these bad boys :smoke2:


----------



## buttstitches

Busy month, I think I may be a compulsive hoarder...










Clockwise: Daruma Mutante (nikonnut is SUCH a bad influence :tsk, Mummy Dress, Cuenca y Blanco Lonsdale, Padron 80th, Mummy Non-dress, Mummy Dress, Headley Grange, Oktoberfest Kaiser Ludwig, Satori Nirvana, M?stery
Not shown: 3 TAA 2012s boxes, additional Mummy Non-dress, box of Tramp Stamps, Habanos


----------



## kdmckin

You win..... Wow nice haul!!



buttstitches said:


> Busy month, I think I may be a compulsive hoarder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clockwise: Daruma Mutante (nikonnut is SUCH a bad influence :tsk, Mummy Dress, Cuenca y Blanco Lonsdale, Padron 80th, Mummy Non-dress, Mummy Dress, Headley Grange, Oktoberfest Kaiser Ludwig, Satori Nirvana, M?stery
> Not shown: 3 TAA 2012s boxes, additional Mummy Non-dress, box of Tramp Stamps, Habanos


----------



## preston

this week...
1 box OLIVA MASTER BLENDS *2*!!! churchill-unopened box from 2005
5 pack l'atelier tramp stamps
10 pack daruma roxxo
1 box davidoff golden band awards 2012
5 pack davidoff puro d'uro notables
random singles


----------



## Phreebooter

10 5-Vegas Classic Fifty-Five
Box of Graycliff CI Legends


----------



## capttrips

That, my friend, is an impressive haul. I'm a huge fan of the Roxxos and Davidoff's. The Oliva is particularly interesting. Let me know what you think when you fire one up.



preston said:


> this week...
> 1 box OLIVA MASTER BLENDS *2*!!! churchill-unopened box from 2005
> 5 pack l'atelier tramp stamps
> 10 pack daruma roxxo
> 1 box davidoff golden band awards 2012
> 5 pack davidoff puro d'uro notables
> random singles


----------



## capttrips

Now that is impressive! I'm still looking for a dress box of Mummy's. Not fair, not fair at all!!



buttstitches said:


> Busy month, I think I may be a compulsive hoarder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clockwise: Daruma Mutante (nikonnut is SUCH a bad influence :tsk, Mummy Dress, Cuenca y Blanco Lonsdale, Padron 80th, Mummy Non-dress, Mummy Dress, Headley Grange, Oktoberfest Kaiser Ludwig, Satori Nirvana, M?stery
> Not shown: 3 TAA 2012s boxes, additional Mummy Non-dress, box of Tramp Stamps, Habanos


----------



## jsonracer

Picked up a couple of Room 101s on sale from my local B&M yesterday


----------



## jurgenph

padron 1964 principe natural (1 box)
Room 101 San Andres Papi Chulo (2 singles)
Room 101 Namakubi Roxxo (2 singles)
Room 101 Daruma Papi Chulo (2 singles)
and one box of each; God of fire: series B (gran toro, robusto gordo), Carlito (churchill), Don Carlos (robusto)

J.


----------



## newbcub

Great pick up. Not a bad stick in the lot.. Enjoy
Cheers..



buttstitches said:


> Busy month, I think I may be a compulsive hoarder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clockwise: Daruma Mutante (nikonnut is SUCH a bad influence :tsk, Mummy Dress, Cuenca y Blanco Lonsdale, Padron 80th, Mummy Non-dress, Mummy Dress, Headley Grange, Oktoberfest Kaiser Ludwig, Satori Nirvana, M?stery
> Not shown: 3 TAA 2012s boxes, additional Mummy Non-dress, box of Tramp Stamps, Habanos


----------



## Bad Andy

My lounge just got a new shipment of Opus X in. Last night I picked up 3 Opus X Fuente Fuente's and 3 Opus X Belicoso XXX. I also picked up a Padron 1964 Piramide. Now if I can just wait 5-10 years (for the Opus).


----------



## Jfred

Bought a box of tatauje taa 2012 and a patio cutter. I'll post pictures later.


----------



## justbrew77

The liga humidor was a gift from a good friend for the birth of my daughter. It was a huge surprise and its awesome.


----------



## Dubv23

ah great pickup, where did you score the Puros Huerfanos from?


----------



## B.mamba89

San Cristobal Papagayo XXL
211
LADC Mi amore
Rocky Patel The Edge Maduro
And a Java by Drew Estate maduro (was told it wasnt infused) now it must be smoked tonight...


----------



## justbrew77

Thanks, I picked them up from a fellow botl on a different site, if you want some let me know and I can get them for you. He's selling them for 5 a piece.



Dubv23 said:


> ah great pickup, where did you score the Puros Huerfanos from?


----------



## Jfred

I got 5 serie G sticks from famoussmoke and i got a no. 9 from a cigar Noob back home in MD



I got a box of Tatuaje TAA 2012s at the B&M. I also decided to finally buy myself a big boy cutter because i feel like a noob every time i use my cuban crafters cutter.


----------



## Questionablesanity

Picked up a few sticks today at a LFD event.


----------



## [email protected]

2 boxes of unico L40's


----------



## Jfred

[email protected] said:


> 2 boxes of unico L40's


I thought you only bought one!?!?! lol


----------



## ezlevor

I got back from the dominican republic a few weeks ago from my honeymoon. I went on a tour, and one stop was the Don Lucas "factory". Saw some rollers, went into the aging room and humidor where 250,000 cigars were kept. Came home with a box of Don Lucas classics, a 10 count Don Lucas sampler box, and 2 opus Xs. Now I just need my wineador set up and a few more sticks to fill it up with.


----------



## hawesg

justbrew77 said:


> The liga humidor was a gift from a good friend for the birth of my daughter. It was a huge surprise and its awesome.


That humidor is amazing, and nice find on the t52 pigs, I wasn't around back when they came out, I have managed to get my hands on a pair of the t52s and I have a box of FFPs but that's all I've been able to get my hands on. Ordered a box of l40s today though


----------



## Feldenak

1 box of La Aurora 1495 robusto
1 box of La Aurora 1495 corona
1 box of La Aurora 107 corona


----------



## Phreebooter

Feldenak said:


> 1 box of La Aurora 1495 robusto
> 1 box of La Aurora 1495 corona
> 1 box of La Aurora 107 corona


1 box of La Aurora 1495 robusto. Prolly saw the same deal you did.


----------



## Feldenak

Phreebooter said:


> 1 box of La Aurora 1495 robusto. Prolly saw the same deal you did.


CI email?


----------



## Phreebooter

Feldenak said:


> CI email?


That's affirm. Wanted to get 2 boxes, but I'm a little tight on cigar real estate out here.


----------



## Feldenak

Phreebooter said:


> That's affirm. Wanted to get 2 boxes, but I'm a little tight on cigar real estate out here.


Understood, soldier. Be careful, come home safe and worry about cigar real estate when you get back.


----------



## blaled

Hit the local b&m before the football game today.


----------



## aphex242

I just got the 10-er of My Father Le Bijou's + the 3 stick My Father sampler that was on sale from one of the big online retailers a week or two ago. Love the My Father #1, had never had the Le Bijou, was an interesting change.


----------



## johnmoss




----------



## AStateJB

Picked up a couple singles at the B&M tonight.










Can't wait to try them!


----------



## FWTX

Just got a fiver of Illusione '2' Crowned of Thorns Belicoso from the devil site - at an excellent price...


----------



## tntclip

last NC's were one each of the 2011 and 2012 boxes of the My Father Commemorative 911 Blend 343 10th Anniversary


----------



## lostdog13

Phreebooter said:


> That's affirm. Wanted to get 2 boxes, but I'm a little tight on cigar real estate out here.


Where are you at over here?

I'm at BAF


----------



## Phreebooter

lostdog13 said:


> Where are you at over here?
> 
> I'm at BAF


I'm on Camp S-H. We're neighbors. May have even smoked together. Going to the BAF cigar night this Wed.


----------



## lostdog13

Phreebooter said:


> I'm on Camp S-H. We're neighbors. May have even smoked together. Going to the BAF cigar night this Wed.


I haven't seen anything about cigar nights around here.


----------



## Phreebooter

lostdog13 said:


> I haven't seen anything about cigar nights around here.


2000 hrs WED nights at USO by the pax terminal. The first WED of the month, such as this one, will be when they raffle stuff off and sometimes give cigar freebies to the troops. Come on out!


----------



## lostdog13

Phreebooter said:


> 2000 hrs WED nights at USO by the pax terminal. The first WED of the month, such as this one, will be when they raffle stuff off and sometimes give cigar freebies to the troops. Come on out!


That is really close to me. I will be there Wednesday. Just look for Grubbs


----------



## sillyrabbit72

2 boxes of tat mummies.... soooo goood


----------



## Phreebooter

Alec Bradley Flight Sampler. Haven't tried them yet. Figured it was time to get introduced to the brand.
2 - Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum (5.5" x 55)
2 - Alec Bradley Harvest Habano Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Alec Bradley Family Blend VR1 (5.5" x 50)
2 - Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Alec Bradley SCR Robusto (5" x 50)


----------



## John75

Just got a couple of nice deals on the devil site.

Picked up a fiver of El Triunfador No. 2 -- a fiver of 601 Green Label La Punta -- and fiver of Oliva Serie V Torpedo. 

Got the El Triunfador fiver for $17, I'm pretty pumped about that price. 

Looking forward to smoking them soon!


----------



## Jordan23

box of Torano Masters robusto-God, I cant wait.

box of Oliva V double robustos.


----------



## ATCarp

oooooh Alec Bradley's are delicious! I'd recomend the Alec Bradley New York series. Definitely worth a try!

Also thank you for your service!


----------



## BDog

ATCarp said:


> oooooh Alec Bradley's are delicious! I'd recomend the Alec Bradley New York series. Definitely worth a try!
> 
> Also thank you for your service!


:welcome: to Puff

Lets see a picture of that "Foundry" Cigar you picked up from General Cigar Co.


----------



## ATCarp

:mrgreen:just did!


BDog said:


> :welcome: to Puff
> 
> Lets see a picture of that "Foundry" Cigar you picked up from General Cigar Co.


----------



## Jfred

I got a tin of 3 opus X reserva d chateau. Time for the 2 year long waiting game!


----------



## B.mamba89

Jfred said:


> I got a tin of 3 opus X reserva d chateau. Time for the 2 year long waiting game!


2 years is your resting time for the opus you smoke?


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Local store got a box of pigs in, and 2 boxes of Opus X's. These were all I could manage to convince them to part with as they limit both, also grabbed a Tramp Stamp after all the good stuff I've heard.

Finally couldn't pass on the box of Oliva Melanio Petite Corona's, such a great smoke and perfect for the cold weather that will be coming soon.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Opus X Lost City Toro 2010
Opus X Lost City Double Robusto 2010
Opus X Lost City Robusto 2010
Padron Family Reserve 46th Anniversary Maduro
2X Padron 40th Anniversary 1926 Torpedo
Illusione HL Maduro OR 2010
Tatuaje Black OR covered foot 2008
My Father Limited Edition 2011 Coffin

Thanks Chris!


----------



## B.mamba89

Love how those padron's look. Still have yet to try an anni myself, enjoy them. An those Opus x LC look great!


----------



## djcsewell

I Scored these goodies yesterday.
Tat mummy and a couple Opus X Super Belicosos


----------



## kas

You are a wise and patient man.


----------



## Hall25

10-Punishers
5-Punishers (shorty)
2- Oliveros King Havano Maduro Fuerte Squire
3-Macanudo Maduro Vintage 1997
3-MUWAT


----------



## justbrew77

Puros huerfanos from 2009


----------



## Hall25

justbrew77 said:


> Puros huerfanos from 2009


Damn those look TASTY!!!


----------



## loulax07

justbrew77 said:


> Puros huerfanos from 2009


Are these made by DE? How are they?


----------



## ckay

mjohnsoniii said:


> Opus X Lost City Toro 2010
> Opus X Lost City Double Robusto 2010
> Opus X Lost City Robusto 2010
> Padron Family Reserve 46th Anniversary Maduro
> 2X Padron 40th Anniversary 1926 Torpedo
> Illusione HL Maduro OR 2010
> Tatuaje Black OR covered foot 2008
> My Father Limited Edition 2011 Coffin
> 
> Thanks Chris!


That's a 2010 coffin. Enjoy them...I fired up one of the Lost City robusto while in Aruba back in August and they are delicious! Sit on the toro for a year if you can.

The black is the robusto that was released before the highly touted CG jar release. Became a real creamy smoke. I wouldn't sit on it too much longer.


----------



## B.mamba89

Thanks to an awsome BOTL i finally got my PIGS!


----------



## Cannon500

Last order was pretty tame -- a few Sancho Panza double maduros, and a handful of Don Tomas candelas. Had an 858 candela a few weeks back that surprised me with just how good it was; thought I'd hunt down a few others to try.


----------



## Jfred

Just ordered the feral flying pig sampler from cigar hustler. I don't really need anymore undercrowns but its the only way i could manage to get a feral flying pig and im dying to try one! And some no 9s cant hurt lol.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Those look good! Dark and oily :woohoo:


----------



## sincerity

just picked up my first box of padron 3k...would have liked maduros, but think i got a pretty good deal...

Padron 3000
1 BOX 26 Natural 5 1/2 x 52 @ 110.00 110.00 shipped....opinions on the price?


----------



## rpb16

Handful of tat verocus and PCRs from cigarsatyourprice. Damn they have amazing prices.


----------



## Questionablesanity

How to turn a bad day good










The Anejos and Hemingway are apparently from last year. The LFDs are some that I one at an event a few days back. I left before the drawing and they had them waiting on me. I am pretty excited, first time ever winning anything....ever:dude:


----------



## superman0234

picked up a bundle of Tobacos Baez Serie H Rubusto for 50 shipped. EXCELLENT cigars. Very creamy with rich wood and caramel flavors. They were stuck at UPS for an extra week thanks to the hurricane and showed up very dry. Tasted delicious even as it was falling apart in my hands lol. Gonna give em a week and see if they re-humidify. Otherwise, may have to send em back. Also got a 5er of Oliva MB2s from a fellow BOTL here. One of my holy grail cigars. Tried one yesterday and they were worth the wait and every penny spent!


----------



## socalocmatt

Muahahaha :smoke:


----------



## Pasty

Took advantage of a long lunch to pick up few Quesada Oktoberfest Kaiser Ludwigs and Nat Timeless #2s.


----------



## capttrips

2-3-packs of Cromagnon Slobberknockers
2-3 packs of Cromagnon Atlatis
2-3 packs of Acquitane Atlatis
5 Opus Perfexions
5 Opus Lost City


----------



## Jordan23

capttrips said:


> 2-3-packs of Cromagnon Slobberknockers
> 2-3 packs of Cromagnon Atlatis
> 2-3 packs of Acquitane Atlatis
> 5 Opus Perfexions
> 5 Opus Lost City


I never heard of the first three Dave.

I got my Torano Masters in, super happy.


----------



## Jfred

Picked up a few regular cigars that i have been wanting to try for a wile now. The only one thats difficult at all to find sometimes is the T52


----------



## Dark Rose

Arrived in the mail today from Serious...
Partial shot:









Everything:









The Headley Grange smell fantastic!


----------



## Jfred

My B&M has Headley Grange sticks but they have a red band. Are the ones with the red bands any good?


----------



## Dark Rose

Jfred said:


> My B&M has Headley Grange sticks but they have a red band. Are the ones with the red bands any good?


I've not seen any with red bands at all... To my knowledge the Headley Grange Estupendos is the only vitola released until next year...?

Anyone else got any more info?

edit: Just shot Crowned Heads an e-mail to see if I can find out any more.


----------



## Max_Power

Jfred said:


> My B&M has Headley Grange sticks but they have a red band. Are the ones with the red bands any good?


Maybe they are just the Four Kicks by Crowned Heads, not the headley grange?










If so, they are still a great stick, just not the new line.


----------



## Dark Rose

Max_Power said:


> Maybe they are just the Four Kicks by Crowned Heads, not the headley grange?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, they are still a great stick, just not the new line.


That was the only thing I could come up with also. Heard great things about them too.


----------



## Max_Power

Dark Rose said:


> That was the only thing I could come up with also. Heard great things about them too.


I haven't tried the Headly Grange yet, just picked one up last night for the weekend, but I've smoked enough FourKicks to give them a "must try" recommendation! The robusto size was phenominal.


----------



## Xikar77

Max_Power said:


> I haven't tried the Headly Grange yet, just picked one up last night for the weekend, but I've smoked enough FourKicks to give them a "must try" recommendation! The robusto size was phenominal.


I agree! I tried a Four Kicks Corona Gorda a couple weeks back and fell in love! Went back the next day to grab another just to see how consistent they were, smoked it and ended up buying a box. I have a Sublime and Robusto sitting in the humi waiting to be smoked. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## ORMason

Today while at "work" I picked up 2 Padron 2000 Natural Robusto's and 4 Perdomo Fresco Robusto's. I haven't tried either but they came recommended from the local B&M.


----------



## smokin surfer

Cory posted a lead on L42s but they were sold out by the time I ordered. Ended up with these.. Nicest cigar box I've ever owned!


----------



## jurgenph

Padron 1964 Anniversary Series Monarca (5-pack)
Fuente Fuente Opus X Lost City Lancero (5-pack)
Fuente Fuente Opus X Perfeccion No. 4 (2 singles)


J.


----------



## Jeet

My haul from my trip to Vegas!


----------



## hawesg

smokin surfer said:


> Cory posted a lead on L42s but they were sold out by the time I ordered. Ended up with these.. Nicest cigar box I've ever owned!


I fully agree, FFP boxes are beautiful. I am getting a box of l40s soon so we'll see but the FFP box is nicer than the dirty rat box.


----------



## Kona's Dad

Wow that Box is amazing...I haven't tried a Liga Privada stick yet...But from what I read I am missing out.


----------



## hawesg

Kona's Dad said:


> Wow that Box is amazing...I haven't tried a Liga Privada stick yet...But from what I read I am missing out.


They are pretty great, if you find yourself in Venice Hollywood smokes has an account although you have to deal with the markup that goes along with california, but if you just want to see if you like them the extra few bucks is not that big a deal, they also have a great lounge.


----------



## Kona's Dad

hawesg said:


> They are pretty great, if you find yourself in Venice Hollywood smokes has an account although you have to deal with the markup that goes along with california, but if you just want to see if you like them the extra few bucks is not that big a deal, they also have a great lounge.


Oh man, didn't know they had a lounge on the West Side. Will def check it out.


----------



## hawesg

Kona's Dad said:


> Oh man, didn't know they had a lounge on the West Side. Will def check it out.


Yeah there's Hollywood on main, v cut on melrose and there's one in Santa Monica on 4th but its not as nice


----------



## Pasty

First run on the Monster and glad to say I was able to control myself.
- 5'er of MUWAT robustos
- 5'er of Tat Havana VI nobles
- Xikar electric hygro (this order will officially overflow the humi - will be assembling a tupperdor tomorrow)


----------



## socalocmatt

Jeet said:


> View attachment 41443
> 
> 
> My haul from my trip to Vegas!


Sock and awe brother... shock. and. awe. Very nice.


----------



## Merkonakis

Got a Rocky Patel 50, Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro, and 2 Alec Bradley Prensado Churchills


----------



## hawesg

Got a few things in the mail today:








actually a few of them i picked up locally a few days ago


----------



## AndrewNYC

The Sancho Panza's are 1) quite good and 2) a bargain cigar which makes them my newest "go to" cigar.


----------



## smokin surfer

AndrewNYC said:


> The Sancho Panza's are 1) quite good and 2) a bargain cigar which makes them my newest "go to" cigar.


Heck yea! And the Sancho boxes are pretty classy looking too. That price tag doesn't do justice to them cigars you've just acquired..


----------



## Stradawhovious

A few Skull and crossbones, a couple Room 101, and some MUWAT.

Oh yeah.


----------



## jurgenph

i keep reading about the Est. 1844, and how they are supposed to be a good budget smoke...

then i saw a box of 'em on cbid... with not many bids, entered a low-ball number...

this morning i log in, and see that i won 

Box: Est. 1844 Anejado No. 60 (16) - for $28 + $5.95 shipping 


J.


----------



## numismaniac

I'm newer to cigars, so don't smoke or buy many, especially boxes, but these were just too good!!!!
shoulda been a pic
It's a box of Headley Grange, either I need assistance, LOL, or maybe I don't have enough posts?


----------



## V-ret

I see your picture and they look Deeelicious!


----------



## atllogix

Nice pickup there Garrett!


hawesg said:


> Got a few things in the mail today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually a few of them i picked up locally a few days ago


----------



## capttrips

numismaniac said:


> I'm newer to cigars, so don't smoke or buy many, especially boxes, but these were just too good!!!!
> shoulda been a pic
> It's a box of Headley Grange, either I need assistance, LOL, or maybe I don't have enough posts?
> View attachment 41513


Mine are being delivered today and I can't wait to try one.


----------



## numismaniac

I let my 1st one rest a week or so................when I got this box, I opened it and took 3 out, and went to "cigar night" at a local Italian restaurant, handed one to the local Radio owner/promoter, and the local B&M owner for the after meal enjoyment...........I kept getting, "I sure do like this, thanks, this is really a good, smooth, cigar." And "I keep tasting like caramel"

Just a little spice at 1st, and then creamy smoothness, that's my story, I'm sticking to it!
Trust me, brother, don't wait, smoke one ROTT, and then give them a little rest and ENJOY!


----------



## Jfred

Im patiently waiting for USPS to drop off a FFP sampler from cigar hustler and a box of ron stacy robustos..... Or maybe they are just called sultan robustos. IDK i guess ill find out later lol.


----------



## Feldenak

A box of Ron Stacy Signature corona


----------



## Shemp75

Just a box of my favorites


----------



## ATCarp

That Tatuaje Avion is a DELICIOUS smoke! Great haul by the way! also, how are those viaje la duena's?


atllogix said:


> Nice pickup there Garrett!


----------



## newbcub

Nice pick up.!! Gotta love those sharks.
Cheers.



Shemp75 said:


> Just a box of my favorites


----------



## Hannibal

Just a little sumthin sumthin.........


----------



## BigDaveE

Picked these up last week

Opus X
Viejo
AB fine & rare (2)
2 house blend cigars, 1 didn't make it home (pic below)


----------



## raycarlo

Box of Viaje La Pequena and 2 hitchhikers from Good Karma Cigars in Amarillo Texas, great customer service and good deals


----------



## Jordan23

raycarlo said:


> Box of Viaje La Pequena and 2 hitchhikers from Good Karma Cigars in Amarillo Texas, great customer service and good deals


Those look tasty Ray.


----------



## hawesg

ATCarp said:


> That Tatuaje Avion is a DELICIOUS smoke! Great haul by the way! also, how are those viaje la duena's?


I think la duenas are made by my father, and I'll let you know, I havnt had one yet, but I hear they are great. As for the avion, I had one back before they had chosen the band. I figured I would try one more then maybe I'll try and get a fiver or 2


----------



## ATCarp

shoot! i meant my father! and i really liked the avion, the and is pretty cool if i may add. I've only smoked the smaller vitola of Avion because someone recommended me the smaller one as being better!:dunno:


----------



## szyzk

Picked up a few more Viaje S&B M?stery, a few Opus, and a few EPC Cardinal Naturals.

The Cardinal is a killer cigar. It's easily in my top 5 of the year.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Shemp75 said:


> Just a box of my favorites


That there, my friend, is some 'baccy!

:ss


----------



## BigDaveE

szyzk said:


> Picked up a few more Viaje S&B M?stery, a few Opus, and a few EPC Cardinal Naturals.
> 
> The Cardinal is a killer cigar. It's easily in my top 5 of the year.


I have not heard much feedback on the cardinals, I will be sure to pick up a few on my next trip to the B&M


----------



## Max_Power

szyzk said:


> Picked up a few more Viaje S&B M?stery, a few Opus, and a few EPC Cardinal Naturals.
> 
> The Cardinal is a killer cigar. It's easily in my top 5 of the year.


The Cardinal is great; I smoked both versions over the weekend. The natural is much better right now I feel, but the maduro may eclipse it after some prolonged time in my humidor. The core line maduros didn't do much for me when they first dropped, but after a year, DAMN they were good.

I will be stocking up on both wrappers after trying them.


----------



## hawesg

A box i've been waiting to get a hold of for a while and some little ones that i'm starting to put together for my holidays in ottawa,


----------



## DMS7502

Anejo's!!


----------



## jurgenph

a 5-pack of each...










J.


----------



## thebayratt

2 CyB Lonsdale Club - nice smoke
1 RP Edge Nicaragua - very good
1 Uzi +11
Cromagnon Aquitane EMH

No Pics, Sorry


----------



## Shemp75

DMS7502 said:


> Anejo's!!


Only 2 Sharks???

FAIL!

But still a sweet pick up.


----------



## John75

This trip to the B&M got a little expensive. They were selling the tins of Opus X Robustos for $40 so I had to buy two of them! Grabbed an assortment of the Opus X's that they had on hand along with a Hemingway between the lines and an Untold Story. The Untold Story is a vitola that is usually way to big for me, but considering I've never see these and they seem to be hard to find, I went ahead and grabbed one anyway. Rounded out the purchase witha couple of Padron 1964 Anniversaries.

The wallet really felt this trip!


----------



## DarrelMorris

John75 said:


> This trip to the B&M got a little expensive. They were selling the tins of Opus X Robustos for $40 so I had to buy two of them! Grabbed an assortment of the Opus X's that they had on hand along with a Hemingway between the lines and an Untold Story. The Untold Story is a vitola that is usually way to big for me, but considering I've never see these and they seem to be hard to find, I went ahead and grabbed one anyway. Rounded out the purchase witha couple of Padron 1964 Anniversaries.
> 
> The wallet really felt this trip!


Ouch. That looks like it hurt. Nice pick up though.


----------



## V-ret

First I blame every member of Puff for even putting it in my head to buy this. The box is very sexy but I do think they went a little overboard. We will see how they smoke but only after a long rest in the cooler.


----------



## Max_Power

Grabbed a mixed box of EPC Cardinal 52s at my local shop. 11 natural & 9 maduros.


----------



## John75

DarrelMorris said:


> Ouch. That looks like it hurt. Nice pick up though.


Yeah it was painful, but I think the prices I got we're pretty outstanding. The Untold Story was only $14, which the only time I ever saw one elsewhere, was at the Fuente shop in Vegas - and it was right around $30 there. The Padron's were only $17 & $14. Don't get me wrong, that is expensive for what amonts to leaf bundles, but for what they are, it wan't that bad. To boot, there aren't any additional tobacco taxes in NC (gee, I wonder why), just your good old regular sales tax.

The real painful part is going to be looking at the Opus X's sitting in my humidor for 1-2 years and knowing that I have to wait to smoke them. Gotta be honest, that's why I prefer Padron, their stuff is pretty much great, right away.


----------



## kenstogie

bought a 10 pack of the la sirena mermaids from holts that were only 25 bucks and a box of the diesel crucibles both were excellent smokes the crucibles were not nearly as inexpensive.


----------



## Dark Rose

kenstogie said:


> bought a 10 pack of the la sirena mermaids from holts that were only 25 bucks and a box of the diesel crucibles both were excellent smokes the crucibles were not nearly as inexpensive.


Been looking at those Crucibles... Have you seen the new Diesel Wicked?


----------



## hawesg

Stocked up on a few fuentes, 








and oddly a package that had been lost en route to my old address in august showed up yesterday


----------



## djsmiles




----------



## jurgenph

dropped by at the local b&m, as it was raining and i wanted to have a cigar.
as i don't go there very often, decided to buy some stuff instead of bring my own 

one of each...

viaje holiday blend 2010 - smoked at the shop
viaje summerfest 2011
viaje C4


J.


----------



## hawesg

djsmiles said:


>


Nice haul!


----------



## blaled

6 Cain F Lancero Tubos


----------



## RayJax

Ok well this will be a lenghty update...

On 11/11 I went to a work conference in Destin, FL for a few days. I know I know such a drag. Well a beach resort actually isn't much fun when it is raining and 50 degrees out. I did get an afternoon to goof off so I went exploring. Stopped in three different cigar shops. Harbor Cigar Shop on Commons Drive was absolutely amazing. Great selection of some hard to find stuff and large selection of Tatuaje, Fuente Opus/Anejo, and Viage. I grabbed a handful of sticks. Left this shop and hit two more that were in pretty bad shape. Went back to Harbor and picked up some more!









'
Thought I'd grab one of each surrogates to try as well as the Baitfish. Baitfish was in the 5 pack, wrapped up but one didn't make it in time for this post!

This weekend I was returning from Pompano with the girlfriend. Went down to visit her friend who had a baby. Pretty cool, they surprised my girlfriend by asking her to be the "Godmother" so I feel I am the De Facto "Godfather!" On Saturday after the FSU game we went to Florida Cigar in Pompano (I think) and I enjoyed a San Cristobal with a few beers.

On Sunday I told the girlfriend get ready for some stops on the way back to Jacksonville.

Popped into 3J's in Wellington. Great store and the guy working was very cool. Picked up all new sticks to me to try out.










Next stop was Smoke Inn in Palm Beach. Holy Cow what a selection! This place was amazing. I only picked up two sticks but did take notes for the future. I would be broke if I lived close to this place!










Final stop was in Ft. Pierce at the Brass Pipe. Interesting shop that has a ton of Pipe Tobacco (which I know zip about). There shop more of a mom and pop feel that also sold plenty of gun magazines, adult magazines, pipes, cigarretes etc.

Was really hoping for a large Anejo seleciton which they had none of. Smoke Inn would have gotten some more money out of me had I known this before leaving as there Anejo selection was pretty nice! I did however grab three Opus to tuck away in the coolidor while at the Brass Pipe.










Trip home took about two hours longer with the stops but was well worth it.

I had a blast the past two weeks checking out the above shops. My girlfriend was making fun of me pretty hard yesterday...little does she know I have a box of Corona Vivas, another 5 pk of Baitfish, and 5 pk of Tatuaje Havana Nobles coming in from the Devil Site tomorrow. I am tapped until Christmas!


----------



## jurgenph

i guess i'll copy the latest few people...

just placed an order for some opus-x and anejos.


J.


----------



## buttstitches

Few more things the past couple weeks. Can't get enough of the Wolfman, my favorite monster release!


----------



## nikonnut

So much goodness in that picture! Nice haul, Chris :tu


----------



## Arizona Dave

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I know this is small potatoes compared with the rest of you guys, but my last purchase included another humidor with a 10 combo at CI. I can't post links yet, but it's the website + /SAY148 ..... take a look! Oh, I failed to mention that it's a one time purchase only, and it's $29 w glass humidor + 10 cigars.


----------



## NJW1979

Graycliff avelinos, anejos and a couple opus x


----------



## leatherman

These showed up today from AC.


----------



## capttrips

Boxes of

Poartagas 160 Robusto Minor
Partagas 160 Robusto
Partagas Benji Menendez Limited Edition
Assorted Fuentes, including the shark and #44


----------



## hawesg

I usually wait till they arrive to post, but I just got a call from a vendor who had me on a waiting list for a box of FFPs to ask if I wanted to buy a coffin of Liga As she said she felt bad that it was that instead of the pigs, as far as I can tell pigs are much easier to get than As

Oh and Dave, great buy!


----------



## ssrobbi

Sending my brother some smokes in the mail for christmas (he lives in Australia and the taxes make them unaffordable for him on a regular basis), so I got him two Javas (his favorite), a T-52, and a LP 9


----------



## Arizona Dave

Java is one I've been meaning to try.....is it as good as it sounds?


ssrobbi said:


> Sending my brother some smokes in the mail for christmas (he lives in Australia and the taxes make them unaffordable for him on a regular basis), so I got him two Javas (his favorite), a T-52, and a LP 9


----------



## ssrobbi

Arizona Dave said:


> Java is one I've been meaning to try.....is it as good as it sounds?


A lot of people on this forum don't enjoy flavored cigars like Java...but I'm not one of them  Yeah I love them. If it weren't for the fact I don't have two humidors and I don't want them to affect the taste of my other cigars, I'd have a pretty nice stash of the Drew Estate Javas


----------



## Arizona Dave

:ssThanks! I also spent an additional amount for a total of $140......:cb



hawesg said:


> I usually wait till they arrive to post, but I just got a call from a vendor who had me on a waiting list for a box of FFPs to ask if I wanted to buy a coffin of Liga As she said she felt bad that it was that instead of the pigs, as far as I can tell pigs are much easier to get than As
> 
> Oh and Dave, great buy!


----------



## Arizona Dave

ssrobbi, there's a deal at Cigars International, a one time purchase........it's the (webiste) + /SAY148 It only stays in your cart one day, then you have to put the code in again. Try it!!!



ssrobbi said:


> A lot of people on this forum don't enjoy flavored cigars like Java...but I'm not one of them  Yeah I love them. If it weren't for the fact I don't have two humidors and I don't want them to affect the taste of my other cigars, I'd have a pretty nice stash of the Drew Estate Javas


----------



## ssrobbi

Arizona Dave said:


> ssrobbi, there's a deal at Cigars International, a one time purchase........it's the (webiste) + /SAY148 It only stays in your cart one day, then you have to put the code in again. Try it!!!


Thanks for the link, that is a really good deal, however I have no space for that many more cigars haha. I'm trying to smoke down my stash right now to make room for more.

Edit: oooh it comes with a humidor...hmmm


----------



## hawesg

Arizona Dave said:


> :ssThanks! I also spent an additional amount for a total of $140......:cb


Oh I was actually talking to my buddy Capttrips 'with his order



capttrips said:


> Boxes of
> 
> Poartagas 160 Robusto Minor
> Partagas 160 Robusto
> Partagas Benji Menendez Limited Edition
> Assorted Fuentes, including the shark and #44


I got all excited excited becausen all of Howe boxe would be more than 140 so k thoight


----------



## Ozzy

Havn't bought it yet but thinking of buying and trying the Arturo Fuente Short Story


----------



## capttrips

Ozzy said:


> Havn't bought it yet but thinking of buying and trying the Arturo Fuente Short Story


Unfortunately, I can't send you a PM, but when you have all the Habanos in the world at your fingertips, why would you want to pay NC prices. I'm curious because I'd be in cigar heaven with easy access to CC.


----------



## capttrips

hawesg said:


> Oh I was actually talking to my buddy Capttrips 'with his order
> 
> I got all excited excited becausen all of Howe boxe would be more than 140 so k thoight


The 160s are about nine years old and when I popped the box they smelled fantastic. Into the freezer and then I'll give one a shot. I hope to like these as much as I like the 150s.


----------



## Ozzy

capttrips said:


> Unfortunately, I can't send you a PM, but when you have all the Habanos in the world at your fingertips, why would you want to pay NC prices. I'm curious because I'd be in cigar heaven with easy access to CC.


I think that if i only stick to CC (which I will be smoking too dont get me wrong) and never experience any NC im missing out on a huge range of good cigars. 
I've heard many people say that some NC were better than CC equivalents


----------



## hawesg

capttrips said:


> The 160s are about nine years old and when I popped the box they smelled fantastic. Into the freezer and then I'll give one a shot. I hope to like these as much as I like the 150s.


I hear great things about both the 160s and the 150s


----------



## hawesg

Ozzy said:


> Havn't bought it yet but thinking of buying and trying the Arturo Fuente Short Story


There great little smokes, especially the maduro, are they crazy expensive there like they are in Canada?
As for Cubans and their counterparts, I can think of any examples, but there's lots of non Cuban stuff that's fantastic,


----------



## Ozzy

They rack up to be £10 so the same price as Bolivar no2s, montecristo no4s, and RyJ no2 and 3s.
Would you guys go for the cubans over the AF?


----------



## hawesg

Ozzy said:


> They rack up to be £10 so the same price as Bolivar no2s, montecristo no4s, and RyJ no2 and 3s.
> Would you guys go for the cubans over the AF?


16$ for a short story seems rough, Better than the 22 they cost in Canada. I would go for the short story after all of those, that being said part of it is because NCs are so cheap here, try one there great smokes, do they sell any of the bigger vitolas there like the work or art, or signature, etc... I'm off to bed its almost 4 but I'll answer anything you ask when I get up


----------



## Ozzy

hawesg said:


> 16$ for a short story seems rough, Better than the 22 they cost in Canada. I would go for the short story after all of those, that being said part of it is because NCs are so cheap here, try one there great smokes, do they sell any of the bigger vitolas there like the work or art, or signature, etc... I'm off to bed its almost 4 but I'll answer anything you ask when I get up


yeah getting used to it now haha. Ill order one when I next buy some and see what they are like. 
I dont believe they do mate, unless im just searching for the wrong thing, is that what they are called signature?
gnite dude


----------



## Phreebooter

Graycliff and Man O' War samplers. Have only tried the Virtue and G2. Look forward to getting to know these brands better.


----------



## Max_Power

Couldn't believe it, staying with the girlfriends family this weekend and found a little cigar shop open this morning while I made a beer and soda run. Picked up a Queen B to smoke there and a tin of Opus Perfexion X to put down for a while.


----------



## hawesg

Ozzy said:


> yeah getting used to it now haha. Ill order one when I next buy some and see what they are like.
> I dont believe they do mate, unless im just searching for the wrong thing, is that what they are called signature?
> gnite dude


So the short story is part of the Arturo Fuente Hemmingway line, they have the regular release Cameroon wrappers and some less common maduros which are great, they come in a few sizes, the short story being the smallest, there's also a work of art, best seller, classic, signature and much less common untold story. There's also a between the lines, which is the same vitola as the work of art but is a barber pole. I'm probably missing at least one of the vitolas but you get the idea. I'm smoking a short story marduro right now, you should definatly try at least one for 10 pounds who knows you may like it way more than similarly priced habannos, you may not.


----------



## Jfred

Just pre-ordered a box of Tatuaje Anarchy Apocalypse.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Yes, it sure does, and you need one, right???


ssrobbi said:


> Thanks for the link, that is a really good deal, however I have no space for that many more cigars haha. I'm trying to smoke down my stash right now to make room for more.
> 
> Edit: oooh it comes with a humidor...hmmm


----------



## ssrobbi

Arizona Dave said:


> Yes, it sure does, and you need one, right???


Need is not necessarily the word I'd use  But I would definitely like it


----------



## Ozzy

hawesg said:


> So the short story is part of the Arturo Fuente Hemmingway line, they have the regular release Cameroon wrappers and some less common maduros which are great, they come in a few sizes, the short story being the smallest, there's also a work of art, best seller, classic, signature and much less common untold story. There's also a between the lines, which is the same vitola as the work of art but is a barber pole. I'm probably missing at least one of the vitolas but you get the idea. I'm smoking a short story marduro right now, you should definatly try at least one for 10 pounds who knows you may like it way more than similarly priced habannos, you may not.


Thanks dude, very informative. The only other they sell here is between the lines, but at £25 a single its pretty damn expensive haha.
Think I will order the short story and see how I like it


----------



## hawesg

Ozzy said:


> Thanks dude, very informative. The only other they sell here is between the lines, but at £25 a single its pretty damn expensive haha.
> Think I will order the short story and see how I like it


Yeah the BTL is over priced, and honestly I'd rather have a WOAM (work of art maduro) any day, the first time I say a BTL was at a shop near my old house in Santa Monica, shop owner had a few stashed away, he wanted 30$ for them, i see them online for roughly the same, then one day I got a dozen of them for 9.50 a piece, definitely worth the 9.50, especially since it was one of those things that for a long time I planed on getting a hold of one day but I got them about 3 months ago when I first moved and I still have 4 left, and even then I bombed one out, so while it was enjoyable out of the probably 90 cigars I've smoked since then it has clearly not been at the top of my list. Let me know what you think of the short story via pm if you think of it, I'm curious to see how it stands up to the habanos you mentioned. I will also say having just opened up the wineador and looked at my fuente tray BTLs are cool looking sticks
It's not quite in line with this thread but I did just take 14 of them out of the freezer and even though I posted a pic when I got them I'll share anyways


----------



## Ozzy

hawesg said:


> Yeah the BTL is over priced, and honestly I'd rather have a WOAM (work of art maduro) any day, the first time I say a BTL was at a shop near my old house in Santa Monica, shop owner had a few stashed away, he wanted 30$ for them, i see them online for roughly the same, then one day I got a dozen of them for 9.50 a piece, definitely worth the 9.50, especially since it was one of those things that for a long time I planed on getting a hold of one day but I got them about 3 months ago when I first moved and I still have 4 left, and even then I bombed one out, so while it was enjoyable out of the probably 90 cigars I've smoked since then it has clearly not been at the top of my list. Let me know what you think of the short story via pm if you think of it, I'm curious to see how it stands up to the habanos you mentioned. I will also say having just opened up the wineador and looked at my fuente tray BTLs are cool looking sticks
> It's not quite in line with this thread but I did just take 14 of them out of the freezer and even though I posted a pic when I got them I'll share anyways


Nice collection man! 9.50 sounds like a great price and they do look like pretty cool sticks. Yeah dude ill send you a PM about how it is in comparison, probably be next weekend by the time I get to smoke it.
Think a monte is on the cards for tonight though


----------



## hawesg

Ozzy said:


> Nice collection man! 9.50 sounds like a great price and they do look like pretty cool sticks. Yeah dude ill send you a PM about how it is in comparison, probably be next weekend by the time I get to smoke it.
> Think a monte is on the cards for tonight though


Cool call, thats just one tray in my wineador. There is pics of it here http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ion/296444-take-pic-your-wineador-thread.html
Although i did have a cooler, some Tupperwares and A 120 count regular humi


----------



## smokin surfer

I just picked up boxes of 601 Serie Green Oscuro and 601 la Bomba Atoms. Got a killer 10 pack Oliva sampler with each one of the four Nubs and six 660s for free with my purchase. The Oliva Connie is great wit my morning coffee!


----------



## capttrips

Purchased fivers of the following Great Lakes Cigars:
ghost ship
monster              
pirate                 
entrega               
noreastern 54     
norestern 60
Also purchased fiver samplers from kingcorona cigars and 2 boxes of Tat Apocalypse
Stopped by the shop and picked up a CAO 10 cigar holiday sampler w/humidor, an Oliva V sampler, and an Oliva series sampler. 
2 boxes of Sharks
5 Padron 3000


----------



## hawesg

capttrips said:


> Purchased fivers of the following Great Lakes Cigars:
> ghost ship
> monster
> pirate
> entrega
> noreastern 54
> norestern 60
> Also purchased fiver samplers from kingcorona cigars and 2 boxes of Tat Apocalypse
> Stopped by the shop and picked up a CAO 10 cigar holiday sampler w/humidor, an Oliva V sampler, and an Oliva series sampler.
> 2 boxes of Sharks
> 5 Padron 3000


Nicely done as always dave, I see your trying some of the less common stuff and the tat apocalypse is something I'm looking forward to trying, plus 2 boxes of sharks, I was excited the other day because I got two more of them


----------



## capttrips

hawesg said:


> Nicely done as always dave, I see your trying some of the less common stuff and the tat apocalypse is something I'm looking forward to trying, plus 2 boxes of sharks, I was excited the other day because I got two more of them


I also just picked up a 20 cigar sampler from El Sol Cigars. I'll let you know how they are when I get them.


----------



## hawesg

capttrips said:


> I also just picked up a 20 cigar sampler from El Sol Cigars. I'll let you know how they are when I get them.


Dave, you always make me feel like I've got my buying under control.


----------



## capttrips

hawesg said:


> Dave, you always make me feel like I've got my buying under control.


I just read a thread about new Herrera Esteli so I decided to check out Willy Herreras previous blends by Titan de Bronze. Bought a box of Maduros and a box of Sun Grown. I see some bombing in the near future! I wish I could control myself as my house already looks like a cooler store.


----------



## StogieJim

Picked up a 5er of undercrown robustos, a 5er of 1844 No. 50, a couple RyJ lanceros, a nub (impulse buy there) and a bully


----------



## NoirNick

A box of Little Monsters from a fellow puffer, split with my boss! I am excited to light one of these up after a brief rest. He also threw in a bit of a surprise! Thanks man!


----------



## Cannon500




----------



## StogieJim

Nice take Cannon!


----------



## Cannon500

Thanks, Jim. With Famous's current deals, that came to less than $3.50 per cigar delivered.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Thx ssrobbi :cb


ssrobbi said:


> A lot of people on this forum don't enjoy flavored cigars like Java...but I'm not one of them  Yeah I love them. If it weren't for the fact I don't have two humidors and I don't want them to affect the taste of my other cigars, I'd have a pretty nice stash of the Drew Estate Javas


----------



## slimjim32

Just scored a few sticks today 


















The Salamon is the maduro...my wife and I LOVED the one we smoked so tried to find a box, and we did!


----------



## StogieJim

Cannon500 said:


> Thanks, Jim. With Famous's current deals, that came to less than $3.50 per cigar delivered.


Wow thats great, how'd you pull that off? 5 pack frenzy?


----------



## Cannon500

StogieJim said:


> Wow thats great, how'd you pull that off? 5 pack frenzy?


Yup, buy 2 get 1 free on the AF 5-packs. On top of that, it was $10 off any order over $50.


----------



## jurgenph

one tin opus-x reserva d'chateau
two tins opus-x perfecxion x










J.


----------



## buttstitches

44, 46, 85, and some singles


----------



## BigDaveE

Just a few, the Prensado didn't make it home :noidea:









Pic isn't showing?


----------



## Desertlifter

Combination of Black Friday deals at Lil Brown Smokeshack and my latest Cbid catch:










Cigars for cheap bastards:

Box of La Vieja Habana Cameroons I picked up at Lil Brown
Tin of Balkan Sasieni also from Lil Brown - spent a total of $39 for the box of cigars, the Balkan Sasieni, and a cob
Ten pack of Carlos Toranos I won on cbid for $22

Lil Brown has some good deals running. They had a box of JdN Celebracion for $37 that I really wanted, but some other lucky bastard got to them before me.


----------



## StogieJim

Cannon500 said:


> Yup, buy 2 get 1 free on the AF 5-packs. On top of that, it was $10 off any order over $50.


Thats a hell of a score man! I got to take advantage of that 5 pack frenzy


----------



## StogieJim

Meh, its back to buy 4 get 1... next time 

I did pick up a 10 pack of My Father Le Bijou for 37.50 shipped


----------



## lostdog13

CBid is just evil (but helpful in my quest to fill out my "fill the coolidor" sheet) 

5 Vegas Classic Box Press (20) $40
Cu-Avan Punisher (5) $13
5 Vegas Series "A" Apostle (5) $11
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto (20) $31
Man O' War Side Project: Little Devil (20) $52
Est. 1844 Anejado no. 54 (18) $37

Think I've done pretty well the past month. Not huge savings, but pretty decent. See what else I can pull down over the next few months. You guys are just dangerous ya know.


----------



## Jordan23

StogieJim said:


> Meh, its back to buy 4 get 1... next time
> 
> I did pick up a 10 pack of My Father Le Bijou for 37.50 shipped


Nice pick up and price!


----------



## Goatmilk

Arrived a day early


----------



## buttstitches

From the Black Friday deal posted by ckay:










Sure it's fun chasing all the sexy HTF Liga Privadas but personally, at the end of the day, there's nothing like plain ol' No. 9 Belicosos :hungry:


----------



## meatcake

buttstitches said:


> From the Black Friday deal posted by ckay:
> Sure it's fun chasing all the sexy HTF Liga Privadas but personally, at the end of the day, there's nothing like plain ol' No. 9 Belicosos :hungry:


Nice one man! I would love to get a whole box of those bad boys someday! Oh...and love the new avatar.. 

My latest Non cuban purchase. Pre release Herrera Esteli

and as a bonus, it came with these free!!!


----------



## B.mamba89

Jason, Chris and Brandon those are some F***ing sweet picks ups. 
Everytime i see inside of a full box of LP by mouth starts drooling and that is no bullshit. Could be the lack of mouth control from all the years of chewing tobac.


----------



## numismaniac

Kudos to Jacob, and Small batch, thanks for the extras, brother..............nice number on the box of Goldie's!!!


----------



## numismaniac

Sorry, I meant Andrew, late night, and when the pic shows up the ashtray is molded/formed out of concrete from a tobacco leaf I grew and sent a few to a BOTL from another forum, really cool. He made 3 or 4 from the tobacco, and some from elephant ears, etc.


----------



## hawesg

Couple tats, some padrons and a ratzilla


----------



## Shemp75

Goatmilk said:


> Arrived a day early


Still not a baller like me!


----------



## Ky70

hawesg said:


> *Couple tats*, some padrons *and a ratzilla*


Miscount!!! The 3 tats and 2 LPs you didn't count must now be offered to the person that initially discovered the miscount. Wait a minute, that would be me.:nod:


----------



## CigarGoogler

Oh boy...being the cigar-buying addict that I am, I've got quite a few "new" purchases. I don't believe that I can post pictures yet, but you know what cigars look like, right?

I picked up a couple boxes of Nub Habano Sun-Grown Double Perfectos, a box of Liga Privada #9 Robustos, and a box of Feral Flying Pigs (!). The Pigs haven't arrived yet, but everything else is in the cooler. I've also grabbed several singles and fivers: Illusionne 888's, two fivers of Camacho Triple Maduro, 20 Camacho Corojo Limited Diplomas, two Tatuaje Miami Gran Cojonus, some Olivie Serie V's (sampler of the vitolas), a Don Lino Africa Gordito Robusto, and the "Experiment" by Obsidian, which is the sampler box of all 10 vitolas. 

I can't wait to sweat my through one of those Triple Maduros.


----------



## StogieJim

CigarGoogler said:


> Oh boy...being the cigar-buying addict that I am, I've got quite a few "new" purchases. I don't believe that I can post pictures yet, but you know what cigars look like, right?
> 
> I picked up a couple boxes of Nub Habano Sun-Grown Double Perfectos, a box of Liga Privada #9 Robustos, and a box of Feral Flying Pigs (!). The Pigs haven't arrived yet, but everything else is in the cooler. I've also grabbed several singles and fivers: Illusionne 888's, two fivers of Camacho Triple Maduro, 20 Camacho Corojo Limited Diplomas, two Tatuaje Miami Gran Cojonus, some Olivie Serie V's (sampler of the vitolas), a Don Lino Africa Gordito Robusto, and the "Experiment" by Obsidian, which is the sampler box of all 10 vitolas.
> 
> I can't wait to sweat my through one of those Triple Maduros.


Damn! Thats more in one order than I can spend in a year!! Nice man


----------



## CigarGoogler

StogieJim said:


> Damn! Thats more in one order than I can spend in a year!! Nice man


To be fair, that was more than one order--although all within a week or two--because I had to get them from different sites. I forgot to add the Torano Exodus 1959s and the La Reloba Sumatras that I got.

Jesus...I'm never writing this stuff down again. It is way easier to digest when I don't have it all laid out in front of me like that. 

Hello, my name is Trevyn and I am addicted to cigars.


----------



## Feldenak

I have a box of Liga Privada #9s robustos in transit


----------



## hawesg

Ky70 said:


> Miscount!!! The 3 tats and 2 LPs you didn't count must now be offered to the person that initially discovered the miscount. Wait a minute, that would be me.:nod:


I was pretty tired last night, lol.


----------



## Stradawhovious

CigarGoogler said:


> I can't wait to sweat my through one of those Triple Maduros.


I hope I'm there to watch you suffer in your enjoyment!

I just got a grip of Camacho Diplomas, a box of Camacho Havana Diademas, a bunch of CAO something-or-others and a few other things.


----------



## ATCarp

Today, I got paid. So, naturally i stopped at my B&M to pick up some sticks!:happy: My haul is as follows.....













A tin of Padron Corticos.







4 Tatuaje Petites.

......plus 5 DE La Vieja Habana Corojo's and 2 Perdomo Fresco's


----------



## ATCarp

With this purchase, i do believe i have filled my humidor to its capacity...I am indeed beginning to slip further and further down this slippery slope! But I don't mind!:wink:


----------



## c2000

Just received my box of Cain Daytonas and smoked one off the truck,,not bad but I ran out of whiskey before I was finished so that didn't help..



Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## cigaraddict

Finally grabbed a box of Tat TAA 2012's!


----------



## php007

Here is my latest purchase.


----------



## Wallbright




----------



## jurgenph

my almost last purchase of the year...

some fuente anejos










J.


----------



## Phreebooter

10 pack Tatuaje La Riqueza
5 pack Diesel Unholy Cocktail
5 pack 5 Vegas High Primings

Haven't tried these before. Looking forward to them.


----------



## DMS7502

Black Friday got me too...
6 LP #9 beli
6 LP #9 toros
20 MF LB petit robustos


----------



## drb124

The shop in town has gotten new management during the summer and they have improved immensely. So I went by today thinking maybe they would have a box of anejos, and they actually had 4 vitolas and some more waiting to be opened. They also had some Work of Art Maduros but I'm gonna have to wait on some cash to go back for those.


----------



## Arizona Dave

DMS7502, where do you get the ones on the left?


----------



## Wallbright




----------



## tylernim

5 - Headley Grange Estupendos
5 - Viaje Oro Reserva No 5

I'm really excited to try both of these.


----------



## Gatorfan

Box of LP 9 corona doubles. Found a great deal last weekend and jumped on it. Most expensive purchase to date. Oddly felt buyers remorse and the feeling I should buy more at the same time!


----------



## Feldenak

[No message]


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

The 20 5 Vegas Gold nuggets from Cigar.com's daily deal a couple weeks back arrived, and I picked up Perdomo Fresco and a Tat Serie P from the B&M when I was out and about today.


----------



## Shemp75

A 4er of Headley Grange Estupendos


----------



## Dark Rose

Got a doc appointment in the morning 45 minutes away, and about 3 minutes away from the closest B&M... Convenient for a little Secret Santa shopping... hee hee...
I might post, if I don't pick up anything terribly specific off my kids wishlist...


----------



## thebayratt

Rounded up a 5er of Mule Kicks


----------



## capsalty

box of 10 my father LE coronas - never tried em, but five bucks a pop for any my father seems like a good deal. 
5 pack EP Carillo New Wave Connecticut - been looking to try more mild smokes.


----------



## Longer ash

just got these in at 6.00 a piece after shipping


----------



## StogieJim

Jason nice score man!!

I picked up a 10 pack of the LB petit robusto's on CI for 37.50 shipped on black friday


----------



## Jfred

5er of tatuaje red label nobles(robustos)


----------



## capttrips

Today was the day. I started kinda sorta working in the shop and was fortunate enough to grab these little beauties while opening the boxes. Thde LFD Salomones(I didn't take a picture because I was drooling too much) and Oscuras are the most beautiful cigars I have ever seen. I just want to look at them. The 2 boxes of Mule Kicks are nice and the box of Montecristo Epic No. 2 is one I look forward to smoking after their deep freeze.


----------



## Phil from Chicago

I've decided personally that I am no longer going to buy singles as they charge way tooo much here for them.. boxes from here on out..once I find a job lol


----------



## Dark Rose

Got taken on a little shopping spree today, here's part of my score...








RP Vintage 2003 Cameroon Robusto
DE Java Corona Maduro
FFOX Perfeccion #5 (I think)
Padron 2000 Maduro
CAO Eileens Dream tubes x2 (girlfriend loved the smell of the tobacco, figured I'd let her try the sticks)

Got a couple other things, but they're earmarked already as AMMO!

And learned that the devil site doesn't always get you a deal, not buying small vitola FFOX's on cbid anymore, that's for sure...


----------



## B.mamba89

AKA Solice an 50ml CHIVAS REGAL. Will try both later tonight!


----------



## justbrew77

Finally finished my monster series


----------



## hawesg

Got some more ligas to add to my collection


----------



## smokin surfer

They make a Liga that big?? Dayum! I want to shop where you shop Garrett.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Picked up 3 Opus X's at the local B & M.


----------



## mata777

10 My Father Le bijou petit robustos $3.75ea shipped 
20 EPC Short Run vintage robustos $3.45ea shipped (I hope these smoke as well as the 2011's did)
CI's cyber Monday sale + free shipping was a great deal!


----------



## hawesg

smokin surfer said:


> They make a Liga that big?? Dayum! I want to shop where you shop Garrett.


The A is not a regular release cigar you can sometimes get them at events if you buy a box. I randomly got offered them from a vendor because I have been on a waiting list for some pigs for 4 months.


----------



## Questionablesanity

My second ever box. Four Kicks Mule Kick


----------



## B.mamba89

Nice box Michael!


----------



## justbrew77

Picked up a box of headley grange.


----------



## Herf N Turf

Tis the season! Anejos are here! Snapped up a box of robustos. Sharks coming Monday.


----------



## Goatmilk

Visited my first Viaje retailer today


----------



## buttstitches

^ Sweet pickup!


----------



## hawesg

Goatmilk said:


> Visited my first Viaje retailer today


Wow Jason you don't **** around I hate to see what your purchases are going to be like after you get comfortable with the brand


----------



## Shemp75

Goatmilk said:


> Visited my first Viaje retailer today


BALLER!!


----------



## Fraze

Wow, that is a great haul!


----------



## jurgenph

went to the local B&M last night

purchased two tatuaje l'esprit de la verite (smoked over there with a friend)

and two camacho liberty 2010 coffins - to go 


J.


----------



## socalocmatt

Very nice. It always feels great to complete a series like that. Love the Frank!!



justbrew77 said:


> Finally finished my monster series


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Thanks Zayne (Zlc410)!
















2010 Double Edged Sword
2010 Satori Nirvana
2011 VOR Double Torpedo
WLP St Patrick's 2011
H&HG Shank

Its hard not to jump back in. Must.........resist..........:twitch:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/want-sell-trade-wts/319298-wts-rich-mans-viaje-sampler-2.html


----------



## Wallbright

Wow great pickups!! Some great sticks there. Enjoy good sir.



buttstitches said:


> ^ Sweet pickup!


----------



## Smoke0ne

Another box of little monsters, so that I wouldn't feel guilty smoking through my 1st box. :eyebrows:


----------



## RayJax

As discussed earlier I won a few more auctions on Cbid...I know I know what a surprise.

















Also popped in one of the local B&M. Was wanting to grab a few odds and ins for the Secret Santa and to just really relax and enjoy the humidor. Before I entered into the walk in the shop manager told me he had recieved a shipment I would be excited about. Anejos, Opus, and Hemingway Maduros were in. Well I certianly wasn't planning on walking out with a box of these!










Needless to say more than I was thinking I would spend but I had to pull the trigger.

Removed the price tag and hid them in my truck so the girlfriend wouldn't find them. She had girls night out so I was able to sneek them in. She is an awesome girl and I am not complaining by any means but I have spent a ton on cigars lately!

Overall picture of what was added into the coolidor today!










On a side note if anyone else would like to pick up a box of Sharks they had 5 total less the one I purchased. I am more than willing to swing by and pick them up for you guys if they still have them. The shop did send out an email about them on Saturday so not sure if they have all be picked up or not. Also at this time the shop was only selling them by the box. Just PM me and I will do whatever I can to assist!


----------



## Shemp75

Thanks Zayne (Zlc410)!


----------



## tylernim

No sharks for my shop this year


----------



## capttrips

Picked up a box of Davidoff Year of the Snake 2013 LEs. At $30 bucks a stick I'm sure this one will be fantastic.


----------



## Goatmilk

Winnings from the Devil site. 3 samplers each including one:
My Father Robusto (5.25" x 52)
My Father Le Biou Petite Robusto (4.5" x 50)
Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Robusto (5.25" x 52)
Flor de las Antillas Robusto (5" x 50)
La Reloba Mexican Robusto (5" x 50)
La Reloba Sumatra Robusto (5" x 50)
La Reloba Habano Robusto (5" x 50)
Tabacos Baez SF Robusto (5" x 50)


----------



## Wallbright

The vendor even bombed me with a Punch 3 pack. He's a stand up guy in my book.


----------



## tylernim

Nice Mule Kicks. I just got a 5er of Headley Grange about a week ago. They're definitely wet right now. Will have to rest for a few weeks.


----------



## Arizona Dave

tylernim said:


> Nice Mule Kicks. I just got a 5er of Headley Grange about a week ago. They're definitely wet right now. Will have to rest for a few weeks.


 I've seen "Mule Kicks" on here before, "where" is the best place to get them?


----------



## StogieJim

Just picked up yet another 5er of the Undercrown Robusto's, a 5er of 5 Vegas Triple A Lancero, 5er of Torano Exodus 1959 '50 Year', couple singles, and a box of 10 sticks from ISOM. 

A good week


----------



## Arizona Dave

StogieJim said:


> Just picked up yet another 5er of the Undercrown Robusto's, a 5er of 5 Vegas Triple A Lancero, 5er of Torano Exodus 1959 '50 Year', couple singles, and a box of 10 sticks from ISOM.
> 
> A good week


Nice score Jim! Enjoy! :smoke2:


----------



## Arizona Dave

I just found out my favorite blender so far, Omar Ortiz. Now everything makes sense on "why". Look him up, even his low end blends taste great, and explains why I've enjoyed brands like: A. Turrent,

Don Diego, Gispert, H. Upmann, Henry Clay, Montecristo,* Onyx Reserve*, *Saint Luis Rey*, Te-Amo, Trinidad. and yet to try: Warlock, and makes some of my favorite blends for Finck out of Texas like Favorita de Nicaragua, and others.


----------



## Wallbright

Arizona Dave said:


> I've seen "Mule Kicks" on here before, "where" is the best place to get them?


They are a limited production that was recently released. I believe only 500 boxes were produced so finding them is a challenge. I happened upon them on another forum luckily enough. Good luck though. Just keep calling around to Crowned Head authorized retailers or whatever and you might find a box. I know there is a guy selling some for msrp + tax and shipping (VA or somewhere like that with higher taxes) in the WTS section of the forum but I don't believe you have access to that yet.


----------



## kdmckin

Um I need some match's like that..... Stat.



Wallbright said:


> The vendor even bombed me with a Punch 3 pack. He's a stand up guy in my book.


----------



## php007

Here is my latest.


----------



## Wallbright

Picked up some singles to try etc. on Cbid. There's a broad spectrum of sticks from Ashton ESG, La Duena, CyB, etc. to Kinky Friedman and 5 Vegas. Should last me a long while.


----------



## StogieJim

Damn Tyler, 

That's one hell of a shipment! Nice score


----------



## Kruz

Those are some beautiful sticks!



php007 said:


> Here is my latest.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Couple 5ers. Mummies & Opus. Thanks Peter!


----------



## RayJax

Very nice haul Tyler!


----------



## Arizona Dave

Just found out who still has Mule Kicks. Corona Cigar Company in Orlando, FL.


----------



## Max_Power

This weeks haul, not huge, but I'm super excited about the Fuentes I finally got a hold of.



















5 858 rosados
5 Hemingway signature rosados
4 casa fuente lanceros

And a few singles from B&M stops. A 7-20-4 corona, a J Grotto reserva lancero & 2 Headly grange


----------



## ch3rrytw1st

Nice haul dude...



Shemp75 said:


> BALLER!!


----------



## sincerity

(20) box of Partagas Cifuentes Diciembre
SS0175845	1	$45.83


----------



## tylernim

MMM Rosado's. That's always been on my eternal searching for list. Grats to you. I'll be in vegas in a couple months. I will pick up some Casa Fuentes then.



Max_Power said:


> This weeks haul, not huge, but I'm super excited about the Fuentes I finally got a hold of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 858 rosados
> 5 Hemingway signature rosados
> 4 casa fuente lanceros
> 
> And a few singles from B&M stops. A 7-20-4 corona, a J Grotto reserva lancero & 2 Headly grange


----------



## mike91LX

was FINALLY able to track down a full sealed cab...


----------



## bazookajoe8

a few boxes came today


----------



## tylernim

I'm not horribly familiar with Viaje. Is that the friends and family package or whatever?


----------



## StogieJim

Holy crap Joe!!

I gotta get in there some time. Back is still jacked up and mobility is still very limited. I'll be there soon though man


----------



## bazookajoe8

tylernim said:


> I'm not horribly familiar with Viaje. Is that the friends and family package or whatever?


no this is just the holiday shipment. the friends and family is another box that is not in the picture


----------



## bazookajoe8

StogieJim said:


> Holy crap Joe!!
> 
> I gotta get in there some time. Back is still jacked up and mobility is still very limited. I'll be there soon though man


Hey Jim, ill be here waiting!


----------



## Lobo218

Made a quick stop at a local B&m today.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Pre-ordered a 5 pack of the Tatuaje Anarchy Apocalypse. Can't wait!


----------



## capttrips

Box of Viaje Candy Canes
5packs of Viaje stuffed turkey white and dark meat
Sampler box of Dignity assorted vitolas and blends.


----------



## jsonracer

Regular Anejo and a Shark. 2 firsts for me! How long should these age? I doubt I'll try one until I lose my noobie status and I can really appreciate it.


----------



## Longer ash

just got these in today


----------



## Lobo218

During lunch today went to a different B&m and got some treats..

1- Oliva Serie V Melanio: this is my first.
1-Ashton VSG robusto. 
1- LP 9
1- LP T52


----------



## capttrips

A box of FFPS.


----------



## tylernim

You're a lucky dude, Dave!


----------



## Wallbright

jsonracer said:


> Regular Anejo and a Shark. 2 firsts for me! How long should these age? I doubt I'll try one until I lose my noobie status and I can really appreciate it.


Few years or so.


----------



## hawesg

Got a few things today
















Now I just need to find the last 2 monsters


----------



## StogieJim

sick score Garrett! Where did you get that mummy and apocalypse from?


----------



## hawesg

StogieJim said:


> sick score Garrett! Where did you get that mummy and apocalypse from?


The WTS section, and it's an anarchy I'm pretty sure, taa 2011, mummy, wolfman, face and drac


----------



## StogieJim

oh yea, my bad, that is an anarchy.

Man the WTS section is great on this site!


----------



## hawesg

StogieJim said:


> oh yea, my bad, that is an anarchy.
> 
> Man the WTS section is great on this site!


Yeah it is, especially around the holidays.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Another 5er to add to the DE stash


----------



## StogieJim

Man those look tasty!! I need to get some more of these too, they're just so expensive! I've had one for I dont know how long. waiting for the perfect conditions to smoke it


----------



## mjohnsoniii

hawesg said:


> Now I just need to find the last 2 monsters


I feel you Garrett. I was able to track down a 5er of Mummies. I'm working on the rest.


----------



## hawesg

mjohnsoniii said:


> I feel you Garrett. I was able to track down a 5er of Mummies. I'm working on the rest.


Yeah I still need frank and boris, of course the two hardest to get, nice liga grab by the way milton


----------



## Jordan23

Went to b &m, :

Rp 1990
Ashton vsg
Fuente woam


----------



## blaled

Stopped by the B&M earlier and snagged a couple of goodies


----------



## Epoch

Four Anejo from the b&m, two sharks. 
Ten pack of JDN Antano Alisado from monster, can not say no to that line anytime I see them under $4.


----------



## numismaniac

Here's my haul over the last month, covers a few orders, doesn't even include the 3# of Seattle Pipe Club's Plum Pudding (already sent to a cbid brother in need)


----------



## ethiessen29

I recently purchased a 40 stick variety pack from Cigars International. It contains 5 each of the following:

Cohiba Red Dot Robusto (5" x 49)
La Gloria Cubana Serie N JSB (5.5" x 54)
Rocky Patel Edge Corojo Toro (6" x 52)
Ave Maria Crusader (5" x 52)
Sancho Panza Glorioso (6.1" x 50)
Man O’ War Ruination Robusto #1 (5.5" x 54)
Rocky Patel Connecticut Toro (6" x 52)
Punch Pita (6.1" x 50)

They are due to arrive Thursday. This will bring my inventory to 75+. Looks like I am set for the holidays.
Merry Christmas to all puffers.


----------



## StogieJim

Sweet!! Just scored a 5er of Olive Master Blends III on freefall for $20.40! 

Pretty happy about that one


----------



## ProbateGeek

Picked up at an event this evening - the fiver was free. The owner threw in another two of the Grinds, plus Shorty tossed me one of his own Diesel Shorty's just for me being nice to his dog. Nice guy.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Very nice! I've never seen the diesel "grind"


----------



## B.mamba89

I respect Shorty! Nothing like that dog love esp pitbulls! Nice pick up Terry!


----------



## StogieJim

The grind is the one thats sold pretty much exclusively in the CI store right? Nice score and great pic!


----------



## ProbateGeek

The Grind isn't sold online, so is only available in your local shop. Not a CI exclusive. At $10/stick they are too pricey for me, but the booze was flowing, and a portion of the proceeds was going to local dog rescue, so how could I refuse?

Smoking my second one at home now, and it is better than the first. Perfect burn, like a razor.


----------



## kuntry08

Just walked into a b&m in Snellville, GA and was greeted by a Stuffed Turkey, Satori, Candy Cane, and a HHG Rapier!


----------



## loulax07

ProbateGeek said:


> The Grind isn't sold online, so is only available in your local shop. Not a CI exclusive. At $10/stick they are too pricey for me, but the booze was flowing, and a portion of the proceeds was going to local dog rescue, so how could I refuse?
> 
> Smoking my second one at home now, and it is better than the first. Perfect burn, like a razor.


Is that PA broadleaf?


----------



## StogieJim

No, from what I've read it's an Ecuador Habano Sun Grown Oscuro wrapper.... sounds delish!


----------



## CigarGoogler

I stopped into a new (to me) B&M and was greeted with an entire store of stuff I barely ever get to see. They had an entire walk in dedicated to Mr. Fuente! I smoked a Viaje S&B while I was there, brought one home, and also picked up a Honey & Hand-grenade Shiv, a Foundry (such a crazy looking cigar), and five Sharks! He had one box of Sharks and wanted to sell it as a box, rather than singles. After talking for a while, he asked me how many I'd buy if he opened it. I said four, bought five. He hollered to the six other folks in the shop that he was opening the Sharks--they were all gone in under two minutes. 

Now, I just have to wait several years to smoke one.


----------



## PCH

I bought some perdomo 20th anniv robusto from my local B&M. It's quickly becoming one of my favorite smokes


----------



## Arizona Dave

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



darkninja67 said:


> Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion Consul (box)
> Joya de Nicaragua Antano Consul (box)
> Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Nova (box)
> Avo Maduro Robusto (box)
> Torano Virtuoso Encore (box)
> Torano 1916 torpedo (box)
> 
> that was my 3rd and final SCHIP panic buy.


 :cb Nice buy! I like the Joya de Nicaraguas, haven't tried the others yet.:cbp


----------



## ProbateGeek

StogieJim said:


> No, from what I've read it's an Ecuador Habano Sun Grown Oscuro wrapper.... sounds delish!


You've heard correct. From *The Shorty Rossi Cigar Collection--10% of all proceeds go to Shorty's Charities*

_Now enter, the Diesel Grind, a brand-new and innovative cigar that maintains the renowned attributes of the Diesel name, while taking the brand to distinguished new heights. Meticulously handmade in Esteli, Nicaragua, Grind begins with a robust, but well-aged blend of long leaf ligeros, hand selected for their rich and smooth character. This powerful core is complemented by an impressive Ecuador Habano Sun Grown Oscuro wrapper. A dark, sultry, and inviting leaf. This marriage generates a bold, hearty smoke that is powerful and elegant, delivering droves of rich balanced flavor. Full-bodied but exquisitely smooth, Grind dishes out notes of earth, cedar, coffee, and spice overtop hints of cream and tobacco. An eventful and unprecedented Diesel experience, destined to appease any enthusiast, Diesel Grind raises the bar for boutique handmades across the country._​
I've only smoked two, but I'm liking them. The price is a bit much for me, though.


----------



## Sooperman8

Attended a Tatuaje, My Father and L'Atelier event yesterday and dropped some serious coin.

1 Bx Surrogates Tramp Stamp
2 Bundles of Tatuaje Federal Cigar 109 90th Rosado's

That was just yesterday...ugh..


----------



## Livin' Legend

First purchase of an entire box let alone two, split with a buddy of mine. These will be my special occasion smokes for quite some time. Also dropped by the B&M this weekend, picked up a couple of Tatuajes and a few other odds and ends.


----------



## B.mamba89

Nice pick up John, now i want some NO.9's..


----------



## StogieJim

Nice score John!! What the hell is that contraption in the background? That silver box...


----------



## hawesg

StogieJim said:


> Nice score John!! What the hell is that contraption in the background? That silver box...


Looks like a magnetic stirrer


----------



## StogieJim

I thought it was a vaporizer! LOL!!!


----------



## tylernim

Didn't expect to see more Opus, but I asked and the shop had gotten another round in that same day.


----------



## Livin' Legend

StogieJim said:


> Nice score John!! What the hell is that contraption in the background? That silver box...


Garret is correct, it's a magnetic stirrer. I use it to mix a lye solution for soapmaking, and I had just finished a batch not long before my treasure was delivered. It's not what I call an essential device, but I love me some lab equipment!


----------



## Max_Power

Sooperman8 said:


> Attended a Tatuaje, My Father and L'Atelier event yesterday and dropped some serious coin.
> 
> 1 Bx Surrogates Tramp Stamp
> 2 Bundles of Tatuaje Federal Cigar 109 90th Rosado's
> 
> That was just yesterday...ugh..


Nice pickup on the 109s. The rosado is one of my favorite all time smokes.


----------



## capttrips

Just bought a box of Tatuaje Black Label Petit Lanceros.


----------



## rmduane

I was lucky to get this treasure. I do believe in Santa.


----------



## StogieJim

Rob... :rockon::rockon::banana::beerchug::clap2:


----------



## capttrips

Today I did my Christmas Shopping
15 Friends and Family
15 Candy Canes
15 Candy Cane Robustos
15 Holiday Blends
Box of Diesel Grind


----------



## rmduane

lol. thanks, thats the way i feel. Merry Christmas.


----------



## johnmoss

Box of Viaje Oro La Pequeña, an exclusive for Good Karma cigars.


----------



## Max_Power

Not really a purchase, but my girlfriend gave me an early Christmas present tonight because she was worried they wouldn't be safe just sitting under the tree.










Box of Don Carlos lanceros!

(Too bad there's no room for that box in any of my coolers, LMAO! Off to buy another cooler)


----------



## AStateJB

Just got a box of Little Monsters and an LFD Diadema Duo atty a great price from mrj205. Thanks, Cory!


----------



## StogieJim

Chris, funny thing is, those AF's woulda been fine under the tree! I love that AF puts a boveda in their boxes  Great G/F btw!


----------



## BDronicus

5 Oliva Master Blends 3
5 Tatuaje J21
5 Illusione Eperney Le Ferme

$5.50/stick

Not bad right?!


----------



## chris1360

2- Viaje Dark Meat Stuffed Turkey
2- Viaje White Meat Stuffed Turkey
2- Viaje Candy Cane
2- Anjeo No. 50
2- Anjeo No. 55


----------



## BDog

9 Viaje Candy Canes! 8 pictured (one sacrificed already) 
8 Anjeo Sharks 2012
2 Viaje Stuffed Turkey -Dark Meat


----------



## StogieJim

OMG im jealous!! 

Nice scores everyone!


----------



## johnmoss

Wife stopped by the local B&M after worked and picked up a fiver of sharks for me!


----------



## RayJax

Now if I could only get your wife to train my girlfriend! Very nice pick-up!


----------



## raycarlo

Picked up some MUWAT bait fish from the monster a few days ago


----------



## joshuarodger

Ordered a couple weeks ago and some of it was on backorder. Finally got it all today. 









Boxes of Kristoff Corojo Limitada Robustos, Humo Jaguar Corona Gordas, Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte Cordobas and two fivers of Warlock Coronas (smoked one already so only 9 pictured).

Merry Christmas to me!!!

The packaging for the Kristoffs is simply outstanding. Quite probably the best I've ever seen.


----------



## jheiliger

Double post.


----------



## jheiliger

BDog said:


> 9 Viaje Candy Canes! 8 pictured (one sacrificed already)
> 8 Anjeo Sharks 2012
> 2 Viaje Stuffed Turkey -Dark Meat


Bruce... You Dog! (see what I did there??)


----------



## Arizona Dave

Looks like some wonderful smokes everyone! Currently taking notes! ('Cause I don't have any of the ones on this page.....yet) :cb


----------



## MarkC

Wait a minute; back up. His _wife_ bought him _Sharks???_


----------



## StogieJim

John, hell of a wife brother!


----------



## StogieJim

Ben, 5.50 a stick for those?? How the hell did ya pull that one off?


----------



## BDog

Joe - Good one! Bruce + Dog = BDog!



StogieJim said:


> Ben, 5.50 a stick for those?? How the hell did ya pull that one off?


I had that same question and he PM'ed me back explaining this

"There was a buy 2 get the 3rd free 5-pack deal at Famous Smoke. I also had a $10 credit from awhile ago. So that's how that worked. Not sure if its still available though.

BUT I just checked out cigarsatyourprice.com and they have singles for $5.75 a stick!"


----------



## Arizona Dave

Wallybankes said:


> I trust *jammerall*, i bought the GPS jammer knock off that llike $230 bucks i got it a week after i paid for it. the phones great, no cheap feeling, packaging was good when it arrived, and the quality is next to perfect. id say buy the jammer. and shipping is free


 What does this have to do with Cigars? Just wondering.....


----------



## Madlying

A box of 601 Red torps at a fantastic price at of all places Thompsons.


----------



## capttrips

Had a General Cigar (LGC, Punch, Macanudo) event at the shop last night. Not a huge fan of any of them, but always try to support the cause. Ended up buying a box of Macanudo Cru Royale and a box of the new LGC Piramide Supra as well as couple of the large Trunk Shows. I have so many LGCs I haven't gotten aropund to smoking. Therefore, if anyone wants to split these boxes give me a PM.


----------



## StogieJim

LOL 2 posts and just signed up, looks like a troll to me...


----------



## socalocmatt




----------



## mjohnsoniii

Very nice Matt! Looks delish!!!


----------



## MDS

Picked up a LP Undercrown. I don't think there's any cigar I've smoked more of than this. Always keep coming back to it.


----------



## StogieJim

Ive got 10 Undercrowns resting up, cant wait to light one up! possibly xmas week they should be smokeable


----------



## johnmoss

MarkC said:


> Wait a minute; back up. His _wife_ bought him _Sharks???_


Yep, she buys me cigars all the time.



StogieJim said:


> John, hell of a wife brother!


You have no idea!


----------



## Bigcatohmy

2 viaje Friends n Family. one to smoke and one to save...


----------



## justbrew77

Just got my box of candy canes, awesome looking sticks. Can wait to fire one up.


----------



## AStateJB

2 Oliva V special edition samplers arrived today. 

Each one contains
2 V torps
2 V maduro torps
1 V Melanio torp


----------



## smokin surfer

At a walk-in in Vero Beach..

1x Casa Fernandez Miami Reserve toro
2x E.P. Carillo Club 52 maduro
3x OpusX double robusto


----------



## mjohnsoniii

DE heaven...


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Is it just me or is cigarsatyourprice COMPLETELY out of stock?


----------



## Gordo1473

LP 9
Opus x fuente fuente
CAO BRAZILLA
CAO sopranos
Tabak especial
Aging room t365
And a few more I can't recall off my head. Have I said this hobby is additive?


----------



## Arizona Dave

Gordo1473 said:


> LP 9
> Opus x fuente fuente
> CAO BRAZILLA
> CAO sopranos
> Tabak especial
> Aging room t365
> And a few more I can't recall off my head. Have I said this hobby is additive?


 How was the CAO Brazilla? Haven't tried it yet.....:cb:cp


----------



## gcbright

capttrips said:


> Had a General Cigar (LGC, Punch, Macanudo) event at the shop last night. Not a huge fan of any of them, but always try to support the cause. Ended up buying a box of Macanudo Cru Royale and a box of the new LGC Piramide Supra as well as couple of the large Trunk Shows. I have so many LGCs I haven't gotten aropund to smoking. Therefore, if anyone wants to split these boxes give me a PM.


Back when I started Eastern NC was a Punch ghetto. Guess that formative time of my habit still has a hold on me, they still end up as one of my goto cigars. More habit than pleasure because there are sticks I enjoy way more in the price range. I guess with the Cigar boom and bust there is something to be said about a known quantity that gives the comfort of memories.

My latest purchase was LFD DL 700s.


----------



## StogieJim

Yea for sure, its funny, when I buy an expensive smoke I don't want to set flame to it!! Something is terribly wrong chemically in my brain


----------



## capttrips

Box of Asylum 13 550s. This is a great $5 cigar.


----------



## copper0426

Bought my first real box:banana::banana: Oliva V maduro got a great price on the hated site.


----------



## Ky70

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Picked up some singles from the B&M today...Mi Amor Reserva, Four kicks mule kick, Oliva V Maduro 2012, and a umm, errr...I forgot the the name of the one on the far right


----------



## jsonracer

Singles from a B&M
-Viaje White Label (x2)
-Viaje Holiday Blend
-Viaje Summerfest
-Fuente Hemmingway Short Story


----------



## StogieJim

Far right is La Duena  Been meaning to try one for a while.

Nice score!


----------



## Arizona Dave

Nothing this month, ordering next month....


----------



## HWiebe

Money's super tight but I still felt like treating myself to a box of cigars for my birthday. They may be AF's but they are short filler and not the most complex stick I've ever had. Oh well...happy ghetto birthday to me. lol


----------



## durbs

HWiebe said:


> Money's super tight but I still felt like treating myself to a box of cigars for my birthday. They may be AF's but they are short filler and not the most complex stick I've ever had. Oh well...happy ghetto birthday to me. lol


No shame in the Curly Heads...was a go to smoke in my college days. Good score.


----------



## MarkC

Speaking as someone who's most numerous cooler occupant is the Exquisto Maduro, I agree!


----------



## Ky70

StogieJim said:


> Far right is La Duena  Been meaning to try one for a while.
> 
> Nice score!


Thanks Jim!! The B&M guy talked me into that one...I've seen the band image before but have no intel on this cigar BUT now that I have the name, I can do so research (lol).


----------



## HWiebe

Ky70 said:


> Thanks Jim!! The B&M guy talked me into that one...I've seen the band image before but have no intel on this cigar BUT now that I have the name, I can do so research (lol).


It's a 2012 relese from "My Father". I've had one and felt it could use some more rest. Great potential in that stick though.


----------



## DMS7502

Assorted Viaje's (I can't wait to try the friends and family), God of fire serie b, oliva master blend 3's


----------



## nikonnut

Been a while since I posted here  Walked into the B&M and was informed the "goodies" had arrived  Well, how can I say no to an intro like that? Not a huge haul but stuff I've been waiting for. Super happy!


----------



## Gordo1473

I really liked it. Smoked even good flavor. Was a little over hour smoke.



Arizona Dave said:


> How was the CAO Brazilla? Haven't tried it yet.....:cb:cp


----------



## Grrrrr609

AB fine and rare.


----------



## StogieJim

Stopped by Bazookajoe8's shop today.

Scored these bad boys! A Candy Cane, Stuffed Turkey, and Four Kicks! Nice to meet ya again Joe and thanks for the deal!


----------



## Arizona Dave

StogieJim said:


> Stopped by Bazookajoe8's shop today.
> 
> Scored these bad boys! A Candy Cane, Stuffed Turkey, and Four Kicks! Nice to meet ya again Joe and thanks for the deal!


 Very Nice. I'm a bit envious now.......especially since I ran out of great sticks!


----------



## Madlying

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



> Money's super tight but I still felt like treating myself to a box of cigars for my birthday. They may be AF's but they are short filler and not the most complex stick I've ever had. Oh well...happy ghetto birthday to me


Those curly heads are a lot better than some of the "premuims out there.


----------



## Questionablesanity

I went to my B&M yesterday and they had just put out a box of Sharks so I picked up my first three. Then I get home and find a box in my mailbox of some Genesis from a BOTL on the WTS here on puff. I call that a good day.









If the devil site is sliding down the slope, than the WTS section is like spreading butter on a slip'n'slide on the side of a cliff.


----------



## Kingtut82

Nice pickup guys look amazing

Well I went on a little of a crazy buying spree for my xmas present to yes ME here's the new stash
and don't judge cause these are my first boxes

box of Anejo Sharks 
3 Anejo 46
viaje candy cane 1
box of 601 la bombas
10 camachoe triple maduros got these for 3$ a stick wow 
box of naciemiento's(I think that's how you spell it lol) forbidden x - 5 that were already sold
a few AB churchill prensado's from the AB event we had never had one so...
and my mom got me the white box of the "Destino Al Siglo's" wow my moms the best

keep hunting guys and have a great Xmas 
cheers


----------



## Dark Rose

Kingtut82 said:


> Nice pickup guys look amazing
> 
> Well I went on a little of a crazy buying spree for my xmas present to yes ME here's the new stash
> and don't judge cause these are my first boxes
> 
> box of Anejo Sharks
> 3 Anejo 46
> viaje candy cane 1
> box of 601 la bombas
> 10 camachoe triple maduros got these for 3$ a stick wow
> box of naciemiento's(I think that's how you spell it lol) forbidden x - 5 that were already sold
> a few AB churchill prensado's from the AB event we had never had one so...
> and my mom got me the white box of the "Destino Al Siglo's" wow my moms the best
> 
> keep hunting guys and have a great Xmas
> cheers


Nice pickups, if I remember correctly, that's a hell of a price on the Triple Maduros... well done sir!


----------



## Kingtut82

thanks I was proud and yes it is they are normally $10 a stick
cheers


----------



## StogieJim

First box purchase was a box of sharks? Nice work man  I think my first box purchase was La Vieja Habana for like 45 bucks  You're way ahead of the game!


----------



## Walt69

End of the semester... just graduated so i'm broke... 2 LFD ******* on cbid for 2$ a stick... lol.


----------



## Kingtut82

lol and yes Jim it was a great feeling... been smoking for some time now as a regular smoker but just turned into the rare bee kind of guy and yes I agree first box being sharks is pretty amazing especially when in SATX there was only 4 boxes and I had my hands on two of them and sold one entirely to friends who wanted them including a few over seas


----------



## Max_Power

Kingtut82 said:


> lol and yes Jim it was a great feeling... been smoking for some time now as a regular smoker but just turned into the rare bee kind of guy and yes I agree first box being sharks is pretty amazing especially when in SATX there was only 4 boxes and I had my hands on two of them and sold one entirely to friends who wanted them including a few over seas


The sharks are fairly easy to find compared to those Nacimientos. Nice grab!


----------



## Shemp75

just a few more viajes and tats that were missing from my collection (thanks for the hitchhikers too, John!)


----------



## Xikar77




----------



## justbrew77

Picked up box of lat 52s


----------



## Kingtut82

Shemp did they have anymore of the m80's?


----------



## Shemp75

Kingtut82 said:


> Shemp did they have anymore of the m80's?


got those from a fellow puffer in the wts.


----------



## CigarGoogler

I've been on a spree:


































Also 7 A. Fuente Sharks (2012)
4 A. Fuente Anejo #60's
A box of Undercrown robustos
Obsidian "The Experiment" Sampler (all 10 of the vitolas)

...and more on the way!


----------



## StogieJim

Holy crap Trev!! Nice, im drooling on keyboard right now.


----------



## JoeT

My take over the week! Also got a le my father and monti epic no2 and a few other not in the pic.


----------



## Justjosh

My first mail order purchase.. seemed like a sampler I shouldn't pass up.


----------



## Bondo 440

My deal with Puffs' *DUBv23* gets some V5 back in the humidor.


----------



## tylernim




----------



## capttrips

Todays haul included:

More Viaje Holiday stuff
5 Perla del Mar (Great stick)
Box of Padron 1926 Samplers
Box of Padron 1964 Samplers
Box of Quesada Espana Corona
10 León Jimenes Don Fernando No.4
1 box of a new Tatuaje New York/New Jersey Exclusive Black Label

Time to get to smokin'!!!! Will try to post some pics once they are received.


----------



## StogieJim

damn you guys are going nuts lately!! Nice score Dave


----------



## Bondo 440

StogieJim said:


> damn you guys are going nuts lately!! Nice score Dave


Yeah With my measly six cigars I'm already embarassed. 
Hey I just answered the question. :lol:


----------



## jurgenph

apparently... nothing!

both orders that i was waiting for were delivered by UPS "left at front door"
yet... they were not there when i got home from work.

looks like i'll be fiiling a complaint with both famous-smoke and cigarsatyourprice  
wish me luck.


J.


----------



## Brettanomyces

jurgenph said:


> apparently... nothing!
> 
> both orders that i was waiting for were delivered by UPS "left at front door"
> yet... they were not there when i got home from work.
> 
> looks like i'll be fiiling a complaint with both famous-smoke and cigarsatyourprice
> wish me luck.
> 
> J.


Oh, man. That sucks. I hope they turn up soon. Maybe a neighbor has them after being delivered to the wrong porch?


----------



## Shemp75

jurgenph said:


> apparently... nothing!
> 
> both orders that i was waiting for were delivered by UPS "left at front door"
> yet... they were not there when i got home from work.
> 
> looks like i'll be fiiling a complaint with both famous-smoke and cigarsatyourprice
> wish me luck.
> 
> J.


Here we go again. Complaining to the vendors that you bought the sticks from will do nothing. Call your Credit card company and argue the charges and they will contact the vendors and there for the shipping companies used. this has nothing to do with the vendors. they did their part.


----------



## preston

waiting for my apocalypse to arrive... hopefully in the morning (sitting around like a little kid on xmas eve)


----------



## jurgenph

Shemp75 said:


> Here we go again. Complaining to the vendors that you bought the sticks from will do nothing. Call your Credit card company and argue the charges and they will contact the vendors and there for the shipping companies used. this has nothing to do with the vendors. they did their part.


i am not complaining to or about the vendors.
UPS told me to file a complaint through them, as apparently, as the receiver, i can not do that.

calling my CC company will be a last resort.

J.


----------



## StogieJim

Yea he's right. I work at an online retailer and when UPS screws up, customer has to let us know and then we have to let UPS know. UPS won't take a claim from the customer.


----------



## jurgenph

Brettanomyces said:


> Oh, man. That sucks. I hope they turn up soon. Maybe a neighbor has them after being delivered to the wrong porch?


that has happened before  unfortunately, not today.

end of threadjack 

J.


----------



## BDronicus

StogieJim said:


> Ben, 5.50 a stick for those?? How the hell did ya pull that one off?


Buy 2 get 1 free 5-packs from Famous Smoke!


----------



## Madlying

I got some Don Lino with the san andres maduro wrapper...nice cigar and inexpensive, and Liga Undercrown. The Don Lino was good right off the truck, and I think has some decent aging potential.


----------



## Calikind

3 - La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 Natural 
3 - Man O’ War Ruination Robusto #1 
3 - Diesel Unlimited d.5 
3 - E.P. Carillo Club 52 
1 - Cain Habano Robusto 
1 - Cain Maduro Robusto 
1 - Cain 'F' Habano Robusto 
1 - Cain NUB 460 Habano 
1 - Cain NUB 460 Maduro 
1 - Cain Daytona Robusto 
Room 101 LTD Daruma Monstro Single
Tatuaje Fausto Avion 12 Short Perfecto Single
Illusione Singulare Vimana 2011-2012 Single
5- WLP Stuffed Turkey White
Box-Tatuaje Anarchy Apocalyps
5 -Vieje Holiday Blend Candy Cane Robusto


----------



## Phreebooter

5pk Partagas Cifuentes Seasonal Blend Winter Enero
5pk La Aurora Preferidos Limited Edition Cameroon Lancero
5pk La Aurora 100 Años Preferidos #1
5pk Graycliff Turbo Edicion Limitada Toro	
Oliva Serie 'V' Special Edition Sampler - Box of 5


----------



## TheEconomist

I'm on a big 5 pack binge right now

5 pk don pepin black
5 pk CAO Brazilia gol
5 pk Ambos Mundos 
5 pk alec bradley American


----------



## jheiliger

10 - Oliva V Beli's
6 - Tat Reserva SW's
5 - Tat Cojonus
5 - Undercrown GranToros
5 - Undercrown Doble Coronas
5 - La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Churchills


----------



## Arizona Dave

My last purchase (which I'm still enjoying) was:

La Diferencia Cubana Presidente [1/30]~WHEEL OF 30 
Magellan Dominicans Cor [4/25] 100 CIGARS 
Top-Shelf Glass Top Humi Sampler #2 + SAMPLER OF 10 for $29.99:cb (get one if you want at: Top-Shelf Glass Top Humi Sampler #2 - Cigars International The secret code is web site / SAY148

Sampler includes 1 each of:
- Cohiba Red Dot Robusto (5x49)
- Hoyo Excalibur Epicure (5.2x50)
- La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 (5.5x54)
- Macanudo Hyde Park (5.5x49)
- CAO Black Bengal (6x50)
- Punch Pita (6.1x50)
- Gurkha Triple Ligero Toro (6.2x50)
- Torano Noventa Santiago (5x50)
- Garo Double Habano (4.7x52) 
- Graycliff 'G2' PGX Toro (6x50) 
- Whitetail Glasstop Humidor (50 Capacity)


----------



## bob-o

Went to the lcal B&M bought a Uzi and Undercrown. Came home and bought a box of Work of Art Maduros. The wife is gonna be pissed. Merry Christmas to me, AHHH HA HA HA HA. :smoke2:


----------



## Dubv23

Went kind of crazy moving things around these past couple days. I've made trades, purchases, and splits, and have more to come. More or less I'm treating myself this holiday to some stuff I'm really excited to try out. Thanks to those involved in the trades, they helped me get some stuff I have been eager to get my hands on.

Trades have yielded me a variety of LP, a SB4 and a tat.


















I picked up the various singles around the area. The one find Im surprised and intrigued about is the BSB no 1. Bernie Parents cigar. Expensive as hell for a little guy... And a local BM had a single tat black tubo 

I also traded with Derek and got a crap load of Ligas, tat taa 2012 SW reservas, black PL, muwat +11, AF Anejo and BtL, and prob a few more I'm forgetting

Sold some to buy some









And split this with a friend


----------



## abarbs30

1 box of Fuente Don Carlos Lanceros
2 boxes of Fuente 8-5-8 sungrowns
1 box of Daruma mutante
6 don arturo gran aniverxario robustos
9 opusx lanceros
3 coffins containing opusx sharks from 2009

Not pictured, 2 boxes of Anejo Sharks


----------



## justbrew77

Picked up a box of tat black lanceros


----------



## Dubv23

Mmmmmm


----------



## Maduromadman

4 padron 1964's an 2 #9's

smoking a tripple camacho righ now loving it with crown & coke


----------



## AStateJB

Dubv23 said:


> Mmmmmm


:jaw: Where did you get those???


----------



## Dubv23

Holts! Walked in just to meet a friend and was greeted by these babies


----------



## AStateJB

Dubv23 said:


> Holts! Walked in just to meet a friend and was greeted by these babies


Nice! I'm off to their website! :lol: Thanks for the info!

Edit: they're not on the site yet... dangit!


----------



## ch3rrytw1st

10x Liga Undercrown Doble Corona 
10x Obsidian double-perfecto
(Impulse purchase $25 on the debil. I got the Undercrowns on same site but at a low bid last week.)


----------



## mpfuchs

AVO Classic #9s. Plus got a free 5 pack of 787 Perfectos with it.
Thought that was a pretty good deal.


----------



## 705squat

Opus X Perfecxion X. My first Opus X purchase. So how long should I let it rest?


----------



## Max_Power

705squat said:


> Opus X Perfecxion X. My first Opus X purchase. So how long should I let it rest?


Not long. Just enough to acclimate. But buy another to rest for a few years. Then taste the difference!


----------



## 705squat

Thanks Max. Christmas Eve it is.


----------



## Max_Power

705squat said:


> Thanks Max. Christmas Eve it is.


Full disclosure, I find Opus to be OK when fresh, but great after a few years. But I'm certainly glad I've smoked them both ways to know that for myself and not just from what others say.


----------



## buttstitches

Tat Apocalypse and Black Lanceros, Anejo Sharks


----------



## tylernim

Dude, Chris...


----------



## loulax07

tylernim said:


> Dude, Chris...


just learn as i have and dont say anything lol


----------



## johnmoss

Feeding my Tatuaje addiction.


----------



## bazookajoe8

johnmoss said:


> Feeding my Tatuaje addiction.


ah i hate you!! still waiting on mines to come.


----------



## raycarlo

Just picked up a box of Padron Palma Maduro


----------



## jurgenph

box of anejo #77 sharks










J.


----------



## hawesg

bazookajoe8 said:


> ah i hate you!! still waiting on mines to come.


At least you have some coming


----------



## StogieJim

These bad boys landed today:


----------



## B.mamba89

jurgenph said:


> box of anejo #77 sharks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


I'm sorry but everytime i see a open box of these they just look F%*&ing Amazing..


----------



## StogieJim

David, it's because they are!!! I drool everytime


----------



## B.mamba89

So do i jim... Have you had a Master Blend before? I have been meaning to try one but have yet to have a chance or have just slipped my mind.


----------



## StogieJim

Yea I've had the master blend before. Great smoke man, got em dirt cheap on free fall too


----------



## durbs

Picked up a quiver of La Flor Diggers. Man they are mosters, definantly a spring smoke.


----------



## StogieJim

Jonathan, that leaves plenty of time to put em down for a nap


----------



## Arizona Dave

StogieJim said:


> Yea I've had the master blend before. Great smoke man, got em dirt cheap on free fall too


 Nice score Jim! :ss Maybe you'll have to take a drive....again, LOL!


----------



## justbrew77

Got my papas in today.


----------



## AStateJB

These just came in...










I love it when I can buy a favorite, already aged!


----------



## jurgenph

AStateJB said:


> These just came in...
> 
> I love it when I can buy a favorite, already aged!


which date do yours have written inside the lid?

J.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Stopped by the local B&M and found these thought I'd give them a try. Anything look good?

View attachment 74009


----------



## StogieJim

Fuente Rosado?? Very nice man, very nice 

A box of papas fritas? Man, i gotta unsubscribe to this thread


----------



## Stu Pedasso

Found the elusive #4s at the local today. I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Arizona Dave

I'm systematically building my next order....La Aurora 1495 Series Robusto - Box of 25 (#1394531) - CigarBid.com Is this a good price? I've seen this one mentioned in the threads, is it good?


----------



## Wallbright

Arizona Dave said:


> I'm systematically building my next order....La Aurora 1495 Series Robusto - Box of 25 (#1394531) - CigarBid.com Is this a good price? I've seen this one mentioned in the threads, is it good?


Sloppy Mcnubble shows that it was a good deal: Cbid Completed Auctions. I haven't smoked the 1495s in a few years but I remember liking them. I should revisit them though as I have one or two left that are going on two years old. Let us know how you like them.


----------



## Calikind

2 FFP singles 
2 tins Papas Fritas


----------



## nikonnut

Well this is my haul for the week... I'm so weak 









And for my BOTLs in Arkansas, they still have lots of everything!


----------



## StogieJim

Christopher..... DAMN!!!! :dude::dude::dude::dude::clap2::whoo:


----------



## Dubv23

Had some great finds

Five pack of the Cromagnom knuckle dragger, MF, and more










Partial box of L40 at the BM


----------



## Arizona Dave

Will, G-R-E-A-T score!!! Happy Smoking!:ss


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Excuse me guys, I hate to keep asking about different stick but what are the L40's? Thanks.....


----------



## tylernim

They're part of the Liga Privada Unicos line from Drew Estate.


----------



## B.mamba89

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> Excuse me guys, I hate to keep asking about different stick but what are the L40's? Thanks.....


Overly Hyped stogie in this community due to it bein rare..


----------



## exprime8

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> Stopped by the local B&M and found these thought I'd give them a try. Anything look good?


Frank, whats the 5th cigar, the one with the girl on the band???


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

exprime8 said:


> Frank, whats the 5th cigar, the one with the girl on the band???


Its an ORO ROJO Royal Jamaica Have not smoked it yet. Picked up at local B&M for a couple of bucks.


----------



## gkyle840

I just placed an order on cigar.com for papas. I've never tried them but for the price if there remotely similar to #9's ill be more than happy


----------



## preston

just did some last minute xmas shopping for myself and grabbed up a couple of tins of paps fritas, a box of tatuaje black PL, 5er of WOAM, 5er My Father Cedros Deluxe, 5er of jaime garcia PR, 5er of davidoff millenium blend lonsdales, and a 5er of l40s. was nicely surprised when the gentleman at holts told me it was buy 4 get one free!


----------



## hawesg

preston said:


> just did some last minute xmas shopping for myself and grabbed up a couple of tins of paps fritas, a box of tatuaje black PL, 5er of WOAM, 5er My Father Cedros Deluxe, 5er of jaime garcia PR, 5er of davidoff millenium blend lonsdales, and a 5er of l40s. was nicely surprised when the gentleman at holts told me it was buy 4 get one free!


I'm glad you got some papas fritas preston, now you've had them all


----------



## Dubv23

Preston, I love Holts buy four get one deal. They are the only ones near me that have that promo.


----------



## blaled

Christmas came early!

1 Box of FFP
1 Box of Headley Grange

This purchase also got my first Coolidor started!


----------



## Stu Pedasso

pam


----------



## StogieJim

picked up a 5er of JdN 1970 Gran Consul. Heard good things and haven't tried one.

Not much, but i blew past my december budget about 2 weeks ago LOL


----------



## Max_Power

Box of LFD Meaner Diggers for the split I'm running. A 10x60 barber pole beast.



















Also picked up some random singles while I bounced around NH over the weekend. Anejo 60 (the 2012 are good!), a few La Daruma, Roma Craft intemperance, crystal ballers, and something I can't remember.


----------



## 3r1ck

Max_Power said:


>


Hot dog! Can't wait for mine! Have you smoked one?


----------



## hawesg

blaled said:


> Christmas came early!
> 
> 1 Box of FFP
> 1 Box of Headley Grange
> 
> This purchase also got my first Coolidor started!
> View attachment 42208
> View attachment 42208
> View attachment 42209


That's a pretty solid start


----------



## tylernim

These came in the mail this evening. Nice little early Xmas present.


----------



## Feldenak

A tin of Papas Fritas


----------



## Arizona Dave

tylernim said:


> These came in the mail this evening. Nice little early Xmas present.


 Those look really good!


----------



## raycarlo

Got a box of Fuente Anejo Sharks and box of Liga Privada Papas Fritas, the packaging of the Papas Fritas and the tins are really nice


----------



## numismaniac

Looking forward to their arrival........got a box of un named reserva 2012's, and a wheel of OR Donkey Droppings on the way.


----------



## tylernim

There seem to be an awful lot of Sharks floating around this year. Just none in these waters


----------



## hawesg

tylernim said:


> There seem to be an awful lot of Sharks floating around this year. Just none in these waters


I noticed that


----------



## Arizona Dave

I just got a msg from "shootinmat" from the Wombats........I'm getting my first "bomb". Wow! Thanks Matt!


----------



## Shemp75

YEA!! for XMAS!!


----------



## bazookajoe8

UPS came! better late than never!


----------



## [email protected]

got a tin of some papas fritas and a tin of red dot pequenos. gonna do a little taste test here shortly


----------



## jurgenph

bazookajoe8 said:


> UPS came! better late than never!


nice!
mine won't get here until mid next week... i selected the "cheap bastard shipping" 

J.


----------



## blaled

Box of sharks and 2 Opus power rangers!


----------



## Max_Power

Box of unnamed reservas. Haven't been this excited to score a box so much in a while.


----------



## Jordan23

Case of j fuego origens originals softpack.

Los blancos nine torpedo.

...ohh, how I love life.


----------



## Shemp75

Max_Power said:


> Box of unnamed reservas. Haven't been this excited to score a box so much in a while.


Hot damn!!


----------



## phager

Just got a special delivery from my folks on the west coast:










2 Casa Fuente Robustos
Casa Fuente Belicosos
AF WOAM
AF BTL

One of those Casa Fuente's are going up in smoke come New Years!


----------



## tylernim

Yum. Going to Vegas in 6 weeks. Going to drain the wallet


----------



## CigarGoogler

Yesterday I went to a local B&M for the afternoon, where I picked up a few smokes (including the Tatuaje Fausto Esteli that I smoked):










A Viaje Summer Reserve, Tatuaje Cojonu 2006, and a Viaje "Dark Meat".


----------



## Gordo1473

I just picked these up.


----------



## Jordan23

Gordo1473 said:


> I just picked these up.


Sweetpick up! You may not want to show all that can be seen on that card. A lot of info can be viewed using that. Just a thought....


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Stopped by local B&M picked up:

H.UPMANN Vintage Cameroon
ROMEO Y JULIETA Reserva Real
Tabak Especial Robusta Negra
Isla del Sol


----------



## Dark Rose

Jordan23 said:


> Sweetpick up! You may not want to show all that can be seen on that card. A lot of info can be viewed using that. Just a thought....


Was about to say the same thing...


----------



## ch3rrytw1st

10x Obsidian Double Perfecto 
10x Liga Privada Undercrown Corona Doble
10x Genesis The Project by Ramon Bueso Toro 

would've prefered robustos for the undercrowns & genesis but couldn't beat the price at the debil site...


----------



## StogieJim

Cbid order just landed :

Clown Car Sampler
EPC Core Line
RP Royal Vintage 
Cain Daytona #4

Not bad for 41 bucks shipped


----------



## CigarGoogler

Another day, another local B&M haul. This one was fun:


----------



## RyanSK

My most recent order arrived last week, sampling a bunch of smaller Fuentes as I didn't have any quick smokes:

5x Work of Art Natural
5x Short Story Natural
5x Best Seller Maduro
5x Chateau Fuente Natural


----------



## Calikind

local B&M- Fuente Anejo#46 and Tat old man and the c.


----------



## Arizona Dave

*Jim, I was just looking at the "Clown Car Sampler", great haul Jim!!!*:ss



StogieJim said:


> Cbid order just landed :
> 
> Clown Car Sampler
> EPC Core Line
> RP Royal Vintage
> Cain Daytona #4
> 
> Not bad for 41 bucks shipped


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I picked up:

Closed 12/27	Oliva Serie V Double Robusto Tubo (Single) 1/1	$6.00 
Closed 12/27	Torano Exodus 1959 Toro 1/1	$15.00 
Closed 12/27	Diesel Unlimited d.X (belicoso) 1/1	$17.00	

Not bad IMHO.


----------



## Brookswphoto

Box of Fuente Un-Named Reserva.


----------



## 705squat

3 Opus X Perfecxion X
My Father No.1
My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto
Oliva V Melanio Robusto
Oliva V Double Robusto
Padron 64 Exclusivo Habano
Padron 64 Exclusivo Maduro
5 Padron 2000 Mad
5 Padron Palmas Nat
5 Padron Palmas Mad
5 Padron Delicias Nat
5 Padron Delicias Mad
2 Padron Londres Nat
2 Padron Londres Mad


----------



## numismaniac

Gonna bury these in the new coolidor..........


----------



## ethiessen29

I recently purchased the "Chosen One III 40 cigar Sampler" from Cigars International. I think it is a good buy for $100. It contains 5 each of the following. Just wish it had some Arturo Fuente included.

The Chosen One III 40-Cigar Sampler includes:
5 - Cohiba Red Dot Robusto (5" x 49)
5 - La Gloria Cubana Serie N JSB (5.5" x 54)
5 - Rocky Patel Edge Corojo Toro (6" x 52)
5 - Ave Maria Crusader (5" x 52)
5 - Sancho Panza Glorioso (6.1" x 50)
5 - Man O’ War Ruination Robusto #1 (5.5" x 54)
5 - Rocky Patel Connecticut Toro (6" x 52)
5 - Punch Pita (6.1" x 50)


----------



## tntclip

Destino Al Siglo set


----------



## tntclip

Black Tat Lanceros...


----------



## hawesg

The tat black, unnamed reserves and papas fritas getting released while I'm gone is killing me


----------



## Dubv23

A lot of tat black lanceros getting snatched up. I better try and grab a few before there gone huh?


----------



## Arizona Dave

I'm almost over the flu, looking forward to lighting up.


----------



## jurgenph

just received my fries 










J.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just received a couple of fivers from CI.

Diesel Unlimited d.5
Oliva Serie G Special G 3.7"X48


----------



## RayJax

Recent CBid order arrived:


















Went by the BM by my old place on Wednesday and grabbed this lil 5 pk of my own:










Returned to same BM today and made another 5 pk of my own. Had four in my hands and said what then heck and grabbed the Padron:










I posted before that this BM has plenty of Sharks if I can be of assistance...


----------



## SidZiff

I managed to get a little carried away at CI again last week.

Here's the damage









Clockwise from the Top: 
A box of Obsidian Mini Coronas
5 pack of Gurkha Black Beauty (freebie over $125 order)
20 Torano Noventa Maduro
5 Obsidian Belicoso and Colibri cutter (freebie w/box purchase)
and A Nub 358 Habano

In a few days the rest of the order will appear as well as another box from the devil site.


----------



## Calikind

10 Tatuaje Black Lancero from Famous


----------



## Arizona Dave

Calikind said:


> 10 Tatuaje Black Lancero from Famous


 Today I went to the local B&M to get a San Lotano Oval (which I haven't tried), and two Acid earthiness, ......


----------



## Ky70

Very pleased with the singles I grabbed today. Four Kicks Sublime, Oliva Serie V 2012 Maduro and a Headley Grange Estupendos. I'm really excited to try the Headley Grange for the 1st time. I've had one 2012 Oliva V Maduro and really enjoyed it. This will also be my 1st regular Four Kicks cigar (I've had the LE Mule Kick and loved it).


----------



## capttrips

4 tins of Pappas Fritas and a few FFPs. Went to my usual shop in Ocean City MD and found they had an ample supply of pigs, 9s, 52s, and Rats. I should be on JDs payroll as I turned about 6 customers onto them who had never tried or even heard of Liga Privada or DE.


----------



## USMCGunrock

This is my wife's early anniversary present to me


----------



## blaled

USMCGunrock said:


> This is my wife's early anniversary present to me
> View attachment 42301


Where did she get those UF-13s?!


----------



## Dubv23

That's what I want to know too!?


----------



## USMCGunrock

Dubv23 said:


> That's what I want to know too!?


I would like to know myself but she wouldn't tell me.... Here is why and a little background...

When Sandy came, she brought forth water that flooded our house and my cave where my wineador was located. Cut things short...I lost everything. She got me those to start up my collection again while I get my wineador back up and running. That new stash is currently in a tupperware waiting for a new home.

She won't tell me where she got those because she knows that I'm going straight to that place and probably buy all of them!!! All I can think of is that she works at the airport and I know she has a lot of connections there.

So Gents...I'm sorry I couldn't share where she got those. Been asking the past 2 hours, looking for receipts all over with no luck. Once I find out I will post it.

Happy New Year!!


----------



## tylernim

Likely story :laugh:

Congrats on the great smokes.


----------



## USMCGunrock

tylernim said:


> Likely story :laugh:
> 
> Congrats on the great smokes.


It's the TRUTH!! Don't worry tho...I might make some ppl's new year a happy one by tomorrow


----------



## loulax07

USMCGunrock said:


> I would like to know myself but she wouldn't tell me.... Here is why and a little background...
> 
> When Sandy came, she brought forth water that flooded our house and my cave where my wineador was located. Cut things short...I lost everything. She got me those to start up my collection again while I get my wineador back up and running. That new stash is currently in a tupperware waiting for a new home.
> 
> She won't tell me where she got those because she knows that I'm going straight to that place and probably buy all of them!!! All I can think of is that she works at the airport and I know she has a lot of connections there.
> 
> So Gents...I'm sorry I couldn't share where she got those. Been asking the past 2 hours, looking for receipts all over with no luck. Once I find out I will post it.
> 
> Happy New Year!!


Had the same happen to me brim really sux


----------



## Couch_Incident

USMCGunrock said:


> I would like to know myself but she wouldn't tell me.... Here is why and a little background...
> 
> When Sandy came, she brought forth water that flooded our house and my cave where my wineador was located. Cut things short...I lost everything. She got me those to start up my collection again while I get my wineador back up and running. That new stash is currently in a tupperware waiting for a new home.
> 
> She won't tell me where she got those because she knows that I'm going straight to that place and probably buy all of them!!! All I can think of is that she works at the airport and I know she has a lot of connections there.
> 
> So Gents...I'm sorry I couldn't share where she got those. Been asking the past 2 hours, looking for receipts all over with no luck. Once I find out I will post it.
> 
> Happy New Year!!


You have an amazingly awesome wife, brother. Seriously.

Wow.

Couch


----------



## sh40218

Seems like I'm always bringing work home with me, even on the holidays. Haha. Just a handful of singles I've not tried yet....

AF Hemingway Signature Maduro
Perdomo 20yr Sungrown Robusto
AJF Pinolero Toro
DC Maximus Toro No.5
La Duena Petit Lancero


----------



## Arizona Dave

sh40218 said:


> Seems like I'm always bringing work home with me, even on the holidays. Haha. Just a handful of singles I've not tried yet....
> 
> AF Hemingway Signature Maduro
> Perdomo 20yr Sungrown Robusto
> AJF Pinolero Toro
> DC Maximus Toro No.5
> La Duena Petit Lancero


 I could visit my sister up there, and could "help" you with some of that "work", LOL! Enjoy!


----------



## HIM

USMCGunrock said:


> I would like to know myself but she wouldn't tell me.... Here is why and a little background...
> 
> When Sandy came, she brought forth water that flooded our house and my cave where my wineador was located. Cut things short...I lost everything. She got me those to start up my collection again while I get my wineador back up and running. That new stash is currently in a tupperware waiting for a new home.
> 
> She won't tell me where she got those because she knows that I'm going straight to that place and probably buy all of them!!! All I can think of is that she works at the airport and I know she has a lot of connections there.
> 
> So Gents...I'm sorry I couldn't share where she got those. Been asking the past 2 hours, looking for receipts all over with no luck. Once I find out I will post it.
> 
> Happy New Year!!


I think you should tell her you love her and that she would be making all your friends and family at Puff love her too :mrgreen:

Congrats on the gift and the anniversary Ed, sounds like you got a keeper!!


----------



## DSTEW

USMCGunrock said:


> This is my wife's early anniversary present to me
> View attachment 42301


Wow. You might even need to put out after a gift like that.


----------



## thegunslinger

View attachment 74227


Casa Torano robustos
RP Vintage 1990 2nds petite coronas
DPG Blue demitasses
La Aroma De Cuba robustos


----------



## capttrips

Just picked up a box of Pappas Fritas, a box of Illusione Singulare EL 11/12, and 2 Wild Bunch Samplers (first 3 months of Eddie Ortega's new line).


----------



## Arizona Dave

Had a San Lotano oval the other day, and it was sooo creamy, woodsy, spicy, I couldn't seem to put it down.


----------



## USMCGunrock

DSTEW said:


> Wow. You might even need to put out after a gift like that.


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

ANYWHO!! I found where she got it!!! after threatening not to "put out" comes our 6 years together tomorrow, she broke.
She got it from Cigar International store in PA.

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## tylernim

Big surprise that they're gone!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I finally picked up my first box of LP9's. I can't wait to try one of those suckers.


----------



## USMCGunrock

tylernim said:


> Big surprise that they're gone!


really?!!

I tried calling the stores yesterday but they were all closed :'(


----------



## tylernim

USMCGunrock said:


> really?!!
> 
> I tried calling the stores yesterday but they were all closed :'(


Yep. I just called.


----------



## USMCGunrock

tylernim said:


> Yep. I just called.


And I was planning to take a ride up there this weekend too :/


----------



## Calikind

box of FFP's from Cigarliberty...overpriced yes but that's ok...


----------



## Calikind




----------



## Sarge

little something to stash away landed today... now how to hold oneself over for 2 years? this is going to be challenging


----------



## Maverick7232

Sarge that looks SWEET!

I got my box of FFP's from Cigar.com yesterday.


----------



## tylernim

Calikind said:


>


Are those Mutantes? And I need to get some Apocalypse!


----------



## smokin surfer

Box of Undercrown robustos, box of Perdomo Lot 23 churchs, two boxes of La Aurora 107 salomons,
Fiver of E.P. Inch 62's, fiver of 601 Red church's. I am cutting cigars out of the budget for a couple months now! :lol:


----------



## Calikind

tylernim said:


> Are those Mutantes? And I need to get some Apocalypse!


it looks like it is, the only problem is i didn't order Mutantes i ordered Namakubi from smoke Inn..


----------



## tylernim

Calikind said:


> it looks like it is, the only problem is i didn't order Mutantes i ordered Namakubi from smoke Inn..


That is the Daruma line for sure. If you can determine if that's the Mutante and not the Sucio I will gladly take them off your hands in some way! Assuming you're not interested in them. I've been meaning to pick up a 5er of the Mutante.


----------



## RSTAD

5 Gurkha Beauty's for $10 a piece (I love a good bargain  )


----------



## jurgenph

little box of tatuaje black lanceros landed today










J.


----------



## buttstitches

Christmas week picked up a box of L40s, Dirty Rats, and 2x Tat TAA 2012s (thanks to smallbatchcigar, they also threw in a Davidoff Millenium robo and a short perfecto!!). Finally got a chance today to visit the PO box after a week of being busy:








Fiver Fuente Un-Named Reservas
2012 Oliva V Maduros
NHC Seleccion Limitada Capa Especial :hail:
FFOX Lost City Robustos (thanks to n00b @ ckcigarshop!)
Padron Family Reserve 45


----------



## tylernim

Very nice purchases, buttstitches. I need to migrate out of this thread. It's my muse, and my bank account is my paint brush!


----------



## John75

buttstitches said:


> Christmas week picked up a box of L40s, Dirty Rats, and 2x Tat TAA 2012s (thanks to smallbatchcigar, they also threw in a Davidoff Millenium robo and a short perfecto!!). Finally got a chance today to visit the PO box after a week of being busy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiver Fuente Un-Named Reservas
> 2012 Oliva V Maduros
> NHC Seleccion Limitada Capa Especial :hail:
> FFOX Lost City Robustos (thanks to n00b @ ckcigarshop!)
> Padron Family Reserve 45


Whoa, now that's a nice haul! I'm sure that put more than a small dent in the wallet though!


----------



## kuntry08

Went fishing last night, and finally caught a shark!!!!! Son of a gun cost me 20 bucks. The shop only had 7 left. I wish I had the money to purchase the rest.


----------



## SidZiff

A few from C-Bid









My Father and Friends Sampler II
A Fuente Anejo Res #60 Maduro x2
God of Fire Serie B Gran Toro
Oliveros Black Knight Mace x5


----------



## Evonnida

Just an AF Un-Named Reserve and a Cro-magnon Cranium in my first cigar purchase in a while.


----------



## Calikind

got home to a few surprises..


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Arganese Nicaraguan Torpedo - 5-Pack
Tatiana Tin Vanilla - Tin of 10
Oliva Serie V Double Robusto Tubo (Single)
Torano Exodus 1959 Toro 
Diesel Unlimited d.X (belicoso)


----------



## abarbs30

2 boxes of Feunte Un-Named Reserva's 2012. Should be on my doorstep waiting for me to get home from work!


----------



## Justjosh

abarbs30 said:


> 2 boxes of Feunte Un-Named Reserva's 2012. Should be on my doorstep waiting for me to get home from work!


I should have bought a box instead of a fiver!


----------



## Arizona Dave

:cb


Justjosh said:


> I should have bought a box instead of a fiver!


 Well, on the bright side, you know what you like. Maybe you can get them next time you can.....


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

My just delivered VS Bevy of Bohemians and a Fiver of Gurkha Status Madura's.

View attachment 74272


----------



## Dark Rose

Waiting on my belated Xmas present to myself from Cbid to arrive, tomorrow it appears, pics to follow! Got some DE goodness in it though!


----------



## Slowreaction

Just got back from vegas. Adding to the list of one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Max_Power

Those are some great looking smokes Peter.

I saw a fuente sampler at my local yesterday that I just had to grab. Lost city, unnamed reserve, Nacimientos, and other more common sticks.


----------



## DSTEW

Sarge said:


> little something to stash away landed today... now how to hold oneself over for 2 years? this is going to be challenging


Can you send me that box? I want to make sweet sweet love to it.


----------



## HIM

Two boxes of these babies...

View attachment 74287


----------



## Dark Rose

The bag is some Illusionne 888, the 1844 is a sampler, after reading good things about them here.


----------



## Evonnida

Max_Power said:


> Those are some great looking smokes Peter.
> 
> I saw a fuente sampler at my local yesterday that I just had to grab. Lost city, unnamed reserve, Nacimientos, and other more common sticks.


As a Fuente fan, hell as a cigar fan, I am in love with that sampler!!


----------



## blaled

1 box of Sharks 
2 boxes of FFP's!!!


----------



## DSTEW

blaled said:


> 1 box of Sharks
> 2 boxes of FFP's!!!


You are kiling the FFP's lately. B&M or online?


----------



## RayJax

Absolutely amazing pick up Blake!

Seems I can get all the Fuente I want but the FFP have dried up around Jacksonville for a while now!


----------



## BDog

For that Fuente Fuente Opus X box that Sarge picked up - Cigar Locker at local B & M is a solution. Out of sight , out of mind. It would be tough for anyone to hold off while those babies rest. Well worth the wait from what I have experienced.


----------



## blaled

DSTEW said:


> You are kiling the FFP's lately. B&M or online?


All been online so far! I also have 2 boxes of L40 coming next week. I've been pretty lucky to say the least!


----------



## tylernim

Damn. Been hunting for those...


----------



## DMS7502

Finally got some opus x. At least they'll be nice to look at for the next 3-5 years!!


----------



## Sarge

BDog said:


> For that Fuente Fuente Opus X box that Sarge picked up - Cigar Locker at local B & M is a solution. Out of sight , out of mind. It would be tough for anyone to hold off while those babies rest. Well worth the wait from what I have experienced.


if only we had a B&M Bruce, if only... In all seriousness I managed to hang onto most of the XXX I bought in Dec 2010 as a nOOb. Of the 13 I only smoked 2 having just smoked the 3rd Christmas Day. Problem is I sent them flying out so of 13 all I smoked was 3. :laugh: This time, not to be selfish but none are going out. At least not for a couple years when they're ready to be smoked. *fingers cross* I will only gift an Opus when they have 2+ years on them from now on. And in the meantime I'll be sure to try picking up 5-10 here or there instead of slacking off on them because I have a few and can't afford it.... I do Still need a bunch of PLs though. Haven't had any luck there & while I'll buy other vitolas from time to time I plan on keeping a nice stash of pretty much nothing but XXX & PL....

Daniel, find your own box to make sweet sweet love to you :loco: brother. :shocked: :tongue: :thumb:

As for everyone else. Some more great pickups everyone. Opus, more Opus, Diesel, Opus 13, Casa Fuente :shocked: ASHTRAY! Must have! :tu very nice everyone!


----------



## blaled

DMS7502 said:


> Finally got some opus x. At least they'll be nice to look at for the next 3-5 years!!


Any idea if your source has more of those Opus Sharks?!


----------



## Dark Rose

I've got to try the other B&M in the area (45 mins west of me), the one I've been to (45 mins north of me) only has the "mainstream" companies. they do have FFOX's, but no Liga, no Viaje, no Tatuaje, no boutique brands at all...
Maybe I need to drive the 2 hours or so down to Louisville...


----------



## Arizona Dave

Dark Rose said:


> I've got to try the other B&M in the area (45 mins west of me), the one I've been to (45 mins north of me) only has the "mainstream" companies. they do have FFOX's, but no Liga, no Viaje, no Tatuaje, no boutique brands at all...
> Maybe I need to drive the 2 hours or so down to Louisville...


 Cigar bid had some Liga's out, but I think they got snatched up shortly after bidding began. Go to: America's #1 Online Cigar Auction - first, best, biggest! - CigarBid.com Opening an account doesn't mean you have to bid right away....


----------



## DSTEW

blaled said:


> Any idea if your source has more of those Opus Sharks?!


Not sure where you are at but I picked up some sharks from a hole in the wall place in dallas today. They had about a box and a half left.


----------



## DMS7502

blaled said:


> Any idea if your source has more of those Opus Sharks?!


They did this morning. I'll shoot you a pm


----------



## Goatmilk

DMS7502 said:


> They did this morning. I'll shoot you a pm


Can I get a PM about opus sharks?


----------



## V-ret

Nothing special but I have a box of Undercrowns, a box of L'Atelier and a couple of Davidoff's sitting in the freezer right now. All these are just restocks of what I'm running low on.


----------



## gosh

I picked up a box of L'Atelier Surrogates Crystal Ballers, which I love, and a pair of 5er's: L'Atelier El Suelos and CLE Cuarenta, both of which are new to me. I'm quite hyped to try the Cuarenta, might have to snag one right out of the freezer.


----------



## pittjitsu

Just picked up a box of Camacho Liberty 2012.


----------



## USMCGunrock

Got them yesterday...24 singles


----------



## justbrew77

USMCGunrock said:


> View attachment 42369
> 
> 
> Got them yesterday...24 singles


Nice pick up, I think I know where you got those from, haha. I have 25 coming also. Can't wait!


----------



## USMCGunrock

justbrew77 said:


> Nice pick up, I think I know where you got those from, haha. I have 25 coming also. Can't wait!


hrmm..i can't see the pic I uploaded.

I lucked out. I called the place Wednesday to see if they have any and they said they were sold out. On my way to visit my bud, I decided to just stop by just to see what they got and behind some boxes was a ziplock filled with of them. I think somebody was trying to hide them or something, so my wife grabbed them, took them out of the bag and ran straight to the register!...LOL


----------



## tylernim

justbrew77 said:


> Nice pick up, I think I know where you got those from, haha. I have 25 coming also. Can't wait!


As do I! 15 coming for me.


----------



## USMCGunrock

tylernim said:


> As do I! 15 coming for me.


NICE!!

That's it for me...I think my purchase is enough $$ for the next couple of months..lol


----------



## tylernim

USMCGunrock said:


> NICE!!
> 
> That's it for me...I think my purchase is enough $$ for the next couple of months..lol


You say purchase, I say investment happiness :thumb:


----------



## D307P

Anyone know how many UF13 will be in a box? 10, 15, 25?


----------



## blaled

D307P said:


> Anyone know how many UF13 will be in a box? 10, 15, 25?


When I called they said "bundles of 25", but there wasn't any additional discount if you ordered that way.


----------



## Arizona Dave

USMCGunrock said:


> hrmm..i can't see the pic I uploaded.


 Click on the pic, and it should get bigger for you......


----------



## Phil from Chicago

Top Down

LFD Limitado V (my new fav LFD)
LFD Oro
LFD Colorado Oscuro
AB Black Market Churchill
Opus X Fuente Fuente Lancero??
Liga No. 9 (smoking now)
Cao America
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor
Cao Mx2
Casa Magna


----------



## Mr Dude65

Phil from Chicago said:


> Top Down
> 
> LFD Limitado V (my new fav LFD)
> LFD Oro
> LFD Colorado Oscuro
> AB Black Market Churchill
> Opus X Fuente Fuente Lancero??
> Liga No. 9 (smoking now)
> Cao America
> La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor
> Cao Mx2
> Casa Magna


To me, that Opus looks more like a lonsdale size, but I could be wrong.


----------



## szyzk

Mr Dude65 said:


> To me, that Opus looks more like a lonsdale size, but I could be wrong.


 Petit Lancero


----------



## USMCGunrock

:smoke2:


tylernim said:


> You say purchase, I say investment happiness :thumb:


:eyebrows: that's a good way of putting it...yes..investment that I'll just burn little by little :smoke2:


----------



## Arizona Dave

I think I'm getting some new sticks on Tuesday eve. Will post pics. Most of these you haven't heard of......


----------



## Ky70

My buddy got married and gifted me a 5 pack mix of Oliva Serie V and EPC cardinal maduro


----------



## Stiks

This month I picked up a box of Fuente un-named reserves and a box of the Namakubi Roxxo's, last month I picked up a box of Sharks, 10 each of the #60, #48, and #50 Anejo's. Also picked up 3 boxes of the Fuente tour of Americas. 1 for a gift and two to take a long nap. 

My wonderful bride and 3 girls picked me up 1 box of the Man o war limited edition figurado's, 1 box of the figurado Nubs and a box of La perla Habana Black pearls. 

I try to buy one or two boxes a month (you folks weren't kidding about the slippery slope, LOL) but I think I'll be holding off for at least a few months if I can control myself:mischief: but we all know how that go's


----------



## The invisible man

Nice I wish I could get a box of sharks. 

My latest: 
5 Opus x perfection x
5 Opus x no.2
2 Oliva v series Churchill 
2 Oliva v series figarado
2 Oliva v series maduro toro
2 Oliva v series melanio Churchill 

Slippery slope indeed my friend,slippery slope indeed


----------



## D307P

USMCGunrock said:


> View attachment 42369
> 
> 
> Got them yesterday...24 singles


Are the UF-13 being released or was this just a pre-release to a certain retailer?

Also, please tell us how they are after you sample one.


----------



## VAcigars

D307P said:


> Are the UF-13 being released or was this just a pre-release to a certain retailer?
> 
> Also, please tell us how they are after you sample one.


Its a pre-release, regular release still schedule for the spring. More info @ halfwheel. News: Liga Privada UF-13 Appears at Cigar.com | halfwheel


----------



## jminsi

Won a 5-pack of Undercrowns on c-bid.


----------



## Arizona Dave

jminsi said:


> Won a 5-pack of Undercrowns on c-bid.


 Nice score! Haven't had any of those yet, almost bought a couple at the local B&M, but when he was asking my taste choices, he handed me a San Lotano Oval Robusto, great smoke too!


----------



## orion1

Just got today:
2 LP #9
2 Flor de Antillas
2 Oliva V Melanio

I will let them rest for a couple of months before enjoying them.


----------



## Justjosh

Picked up a few treats today.. made sense, being Monday and all.


----------



## Sarge

unfortunately right off the bat 2 of the top 3 were damaged. One big split in the foot and another w/ a big portion of the wrapper missing right in the middle of the cigar... I have no luck when it comes to Liga apparently. A box of LP9 Robusto I bought last year had the same problem. 5-6 damaged smokes, 3-4 badly damaged. I'll be putting these away in a minute so hopefully those are the only 2 damaged.


----------



## USMCGunrock

Josh and Sarge.....

NICE!!!!


----------



## justbrew77

Needed to restock these, got 2 boxes thanks to a fellow puffer.


----------



## Calikind

justbrew77 said:


> Needed to restock these, got 2 boxes thanks to a fellow puffer.


great smoke only i have four left...


----------



## Jordan23

Sarge said:


> unfortunately right off the bat 2 of the top 3 were damaged. One big split in the foot and another w/ a big portion of the wrapper missing right in the middle of the cigar... I have no luck when it comes to Liga apparently. A box of LP9 Robusto I bought last year had the same problem. 5-6 damaged smokes, 3-4 badly damaged. I'll be putting these away in a minute so hopefully those are the only 2 damaged.


Sweet pickup!


----------



## BigDaveE

Stopped into Holts' tonight and picked up a few sticks. LP#9, LP T52, four kicks, under crown and a RP ocean club.


----------



## Gordo1473

Tin of papas fritas , skull and bones and illusions ultra


----------



## Evonnida

10 pack of Undercrown Gran Toro for my cigar club.


----------



## Evonnida

Oh yeah, also grabbed these...


----------



## jsonracer

My first box. 5 Vegas Gold Maduro scored for $35 on the devil site.


----------



## Evonnida

Let those puppies rest for a few months and you will be golden! (Pun intended)


----------



## ATCarp

I just pulled the trigger on a box of Bahia Blu L600 Toro's!! First box purchase!! I now understand why people call C-bid the "devil site"


----------



## sh40218

I love Lanceros and these babies are new Vitolas for me. Our Oliva rep came in yesterday and brought me some Series V Lancero, thank you Jaime! RCC just got the L40 in stock so I snapped those up asap, only 2 per person. I cant bring myself to smoke them......yet.


----------



## lukesparksoff

10 Camacho Liberty 2012
7 Camacho 10th Anniversary 11/18 
5 MUWAT
5 San Lotano Oval Maduro Robusto 
5 MOW Side Project : Phalanx

some smokes didn't make the picture LOL, about to lite up a Liberty right now
View attachment 74351
View attachment 74352


----------



## D307P

Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 Sun Grown. Smoked it this afternoon, very nice smoke.


----------



## Gordo1473




----------



## blaled

2 boxes L40 and a couple extras


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

blaled said:


> 2 boxes L40 and a couple extras


Wow Blake, I'm super jealous right now... Can't wait to get my hands on some more L40s!

Here's my latest little haul from yesterday:









Papas Fritas, Undercrown, MUWAT, LP#9, Padron 64 Anniv, Oliva Master Blends 3 (I love these, although I think the 2s were better), and one of my favorites, Oliva Serie V

Enjoying my first Papas Fritas right now. Short filler huh? It definitely does NOT smoke like it! Definitely met my (high) expectations.


----------



## thegunslinger

Just stopped by the B&M on the way back from lunch. Picked up an Oliva Serie V Ligero Especial belicoso and a Tatuaje La Riqueza petite corona.


----------



## Halofan




----------



## Justjosh

Halofan said:


>


Awesome pickup


----------



## ATCarp

I picked up two Undercrown Corona Viva's and a Quesada Oktoberfest Kurz!


----------



## StogieJim

Man i gotta pick up a box of undercrowns one of these days  I usually just wait till the monster has em on sale


----------



## Tman

Wow. I'm seeing some incredible pickups from Puffers out there! On the other hand...


----------



## Hall25

$27!!!!! I love these little thing!!! They are even better at $2.70 a stick!!!:bounce:


----------



## OnePyroTec

Last purchase was a sampler pack of W.A.O.'s, 10 single Mad Short Story and two full boxes.


----------



## Calikind

these showed up at a house around the corner from me!! gotta love UPS..thank god they were honest people and returned to me...


----------



## StogieJim

Damn these pickups have gotten crazy through the years!

I didnt get much this week

Clown car sampler (my second one now)
5er of Cain Daytona robustos
1 LP 9


----------



## Isaac

Just picked up an AF Hemmingway and a Kristoff Ligero Maduro. It was my first time in the shop so the owner gave me a freebee too. Didn't mention what it was and there was no band.


----------



## Evonnida

Thanks to JustBrew77! He threw the Viaje in as a HH!


----------



## Dazz

Perdomo Habano Maduro Robusto 5 pack, Great smoke for the price.

Cheers-

Dazz


----------



## zeebra

50 for me...


----------



## tylernim

Holy shit. I'm speechless.


----------



## VAcigars

zeebra said:


> 50 for me...


Only 50?


----------



## Wallbright




----------



## Evonnida

zeebra said:


> 50 for me...


So that's why I can't find them anywhere!


----------



## zamco17

Box of Ovila Melanio Figurados, cant wait till they get here in a couple days!


----------



## RayJax

Dang Shawn thats a crazy pick up! Also love the Fuente love Wayne!

My Cbid Addiction Continues:










My weekly stop by the trusy B&M:










And the I was in the neighborhood of the higher priced B&M:


----------



## Tman

Evonnida said:


> So that's why I can't find them anywhere!


lol :lol: did it rain UF-13 or something? Pretty amazing grab!


----------



## davidg1977

MOW Side Project Little Devil
Punch Bareknuckle Rothschild
never had either just waiting for them to get here


----------



## Halofan




----------



## numismaniac

Split a wheel of OR Donkey Droppings, for me, a box of 858 SG's, a few Hemi Sg's, another box of La Palina Goldie's, a 5'er of Nat Sherman Timeless 452, but they got back-ordered, got a nice cigar calendar as well


----------



## sh40218

I was satisfied with 2 Dirty Rats.....Come on UF-13's....anytime now.


----------



## Pasty

Couple of favorites, a few new goods to try, and some coffins to sleep for awhile..

sorry for the phone pic.


----------



## Smoke0ne

Saw one of the Edgar Hoill's at my local B&M today, ad was intrigued so much by the odd wrapper that I bought one without knowing anything about it. Come home, research, and realize I should have bought more than just one!!


----------



## Gordo1473

13 sharks and 2 unnamed reserve


----------



## StogieJim

My God what do you guys do for a living? I need to get in on that! 

Nice scores everyone!


----------



## Gordo1473

Best thing was price. 11.75 each


----------



## tylernim

Wow, what a great find.


----------



## neonblackjack

Very very happy about my latest purchase!
1 Box of 23 My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robustos -- $95
10 NUB Cameroon -- $25

Grand total: $120

Should I even tell you? I guess I should... cigarsprintsale.com, cigar.com's deal site, every now and then has good stuff on it, and that place must not be very highly trafficked because I scored both of these easily. Regular retail on the My Fathers is $145 and I got the 10 nubs for the price of a 5-pack. Best deal-site I've found so far, and now I need to ruin it for myself by telling you all so that I don't spend any more money on sticks.

Time to try my first My Father 
My first real box of cigars too! Beautiful box!


----------



## Evonnida

I was getting low...


----------



## Bruck

Gurkha Park Avenue Connecticut flavor. Recommended by a co-worker. Very nice. Always on the lookout for good taste in the $3 range.


----------



## BDog

Those Fausto's looks so very nice. Good every day stick for sure.

Picked up a six pack of Papa's Fritas.


----------



## nyther

Mine was a box of Fuente Anejos #46. Ahh can't wait to light one up.


----------



## awkwardPause

Well, let's see. In the last 2 weeks, I've gone nuts. I don't know why!
1) Sleeve of Papa Frites
2) Box of Benji Master Series 2012
3) Three boxes of Fuente Unnamed Reserve 2012
4) Refill box of Quesada Espanas (short robustos)

My bank account won't even speak with me now...


----------



## sh40218

neonblackjack said:


> Very very happy about my latest purchase!
> 1 Box of 23 My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robustos -- $95
> 10 NUB Cameroon -- $25
> 
> Grand total: $120
> 
> Should I even tell you? I guess I should... cigarsprintsale.com, cigar.com's deal site, every now and then has good stuff on it, and that place must not be very highly trafficked because I scored both of these easily. Regular retail on the My Fathers is $145 and I got the 10 nubs for the price of a 5-pack. Best deal-site I've found so far, and now I need to ruin it for myself by telling you all so that I don't spend any more money on sticks.
> 
> Time to try my first My Father
> My first real box of cigars too! Beautiful


Congrats on your first box purchase! The Bijou Petit Robs are my favorite Pepin stick, wise choice and they only get better with age.


----------



## neonblackjack

sh40218 said:


> Congrats on your first box purchase! The Bijou Petit Robs are my favorite Pepin stick, wise choice and they only get better with age.


Thanks! Glad to hear it. I tried one of the Bijous ROTT and it was a mixed bag. The draw and burn had issues, which I chalk up to it being ROTT, but the flavor was...oh boy I'm excited for them to age and open up! The flavor set on this cigar is just what my palette is looking for. A little more spice to edge off the heavy sweet-chocolate base and it would be the 100% ideal cigar. Any recs for the perfect cigar based on that hunch?


----------



## awkwardPause

BDog said:


> Those Fausto's looks so very nice. Good every day stick for sure.
> 
> Picked up a six pack of Papa's Fritas.


Amazing little sticks. Strangely not the most complex, best tasting cigar out there, though I would rather smoke these over most everything in my humidor because they are addictive and you can't beat the convenience of the size. Many have mentioned the price as an issue, though my next favorite stick that is similar in size is the La Palina KB, which is nearly twice as much. However, I do understand these are technically short-filler....which you would never know by smoking them since they smoke better than 90% of long filler cigars (as far as consistency and draw).


----------



## Smoke0ne

Couldn't resist. 









Only made it home with 3/4. Very impressed with these- much better then I would have ever expected a "short filler" comprised cigar to be.


----------



## StogieJim

Just pulled the trigger on a tin of Papas Fritas myself.

I've got a 5er of CyB in the cart right now at the monster for 30 bucks. I dont know why but im hesitating to pull the trigger. Should i do this?


----------



## Stiks

Jim I would jump on it. The CyB is a great stick.


----------



## Ky70

Stopped by the B&M to grab a few singles I've been wanting to try.

La Palina Maduro, Nat Sherman Timeless, San Lotano Oval Maduro


----------



## USHOG

My last purchase was a Padron 7000. I love these and the 2000s. Great smokes


----------



## StogieJim

Stiks said:


> Jim I would jump on it. The CyB is a great stick.


Man this place is gonna break me  Just ordered it!


----------



## klittle250

My first ever box purchase was on my doorstep when I got home today, Oliva V Melanio #4's. I know they need to nap for a little while, but its gonna be tough :doh: I'd post a pic, but I don't have enough posts yet.


----------



## D307P

klittle250 said:


> My first ever box purchase was on my doorstep when I got home today, Oliva V Melanio #4's. I know they need to nap for a little while, but its gonna be tough :doh: I'd post a pic, but I don't have enough posts yet.


I'm sure someone will offer to post a picture for you if you send them a #4.......


----------



## php007

Here is the latest from Thursdays Edgar Hoill kick off event.


----------



## klittle250

D307P said:


> I'm sure someone will offer to post a picture for you if you send them a #4.......


The first one out of the box has your name on it then. You'll have to pm me your address bc I don't have access to see those yet.


----------



## Mr. Shredder

trying out a new smoke, La Flor Dominicana cameroon chisel.


----------



## D307P

klittle250 said:


> My first ever box purchase was on my doorstep when I got home today, Oliva V Melanio #4's. I know they need to nap for a little while, but its gonna be tough :doh: I'd post a pic, but I don't have enough posts yet.


Keith's (klittle250) real nice box purchase:


----------



## thegunslinger

Stopped by the B&M to grab: 

La Traviata Maduro
EP Carrillo Cardinal 52 Maduro
Oliva Cain Daytona


----------



## jurgenph

D307P said:


> Keith's (klittle250) real nice box purchase:


looks exactly like the one i took out of the freezer today 
except... mine's missing one stick, dryboxing that one for tomorrow.

also two camacho liberty 2012 coffins
two boxes of my father le bijou LE corona gorda
5-pack of padron family reserve 46
5-pack of padron family reserve 44 maduro
and 5 coffins... el triunfador "old man and the C"

we all know what they look like, and my phone takes crap pictures anyway 

J.


----------



## StogieJim

A single LP 9


----------



## timot_one

2 A Fuente Añejo No 55
2 A Fuente Fuente Fuente Opus X Reserva D' Chateau
1 box Tatuaje Little Monsters


----------



## B-daddy

2 each - Tatuaje TAA 2012 (One for me and one as a gift.)


----------



## D307P

My Fuente Fix of the Day: Two 8-5-8 Sungrown and two Between the Lines.


----------



## php007

Some more Snakes, Papas Fritas, and 100 Anos Maduro.


----------



## foothills86

Trying the CP Mild and Mellow 10 pack
RP 1992 Vintage Robusto-1
5 Vegas Gold Toro-1
CAO Gold Double Robusto-1
CAO La Traviata Divino-1

RP 15 anniversary-1
Nish Patel Thunder Robusto-1
RyJ 1875 Bully-1

New to the game so just trying what seems to catch my eye, and what I see recommended here.
Last 3 were a freebie from CP so we will see how they are.


----------



## Smoke0ne




----------



## neonblackjack

Smoke0ne said:


>


What's the dark fuente on the right?


----------



## Wallbright

neonblackjack said:


> What's the dark fuente on the right?


Looks like a AF Hemingway Signature Maduro but I could be wrong.


----------



## Matt4370

Nothing special. A Brickhouse Mighty Mighty Maduro, and a Joya De Nicaragua 1970


----------



## RyanSK

My self-made sampler arrived safe and sound. The cheaper sticks I'm auditioning for a summer box purchase and the others are mainly recommendations I've gathered from this forum:


















Illusione 88, CG4 and Holy Lance
Liga Undercrown Gran Toro, Robusto, Corona Viva
Alec Bradley American Classic Robusto, Toro, Corona
EP Carrillo New Wave Connecticut Brillantes, Stellas
Aging Room Small Batch M356 Presto


----------



## Madlying

Hoyo de Monterrey Dark Sumatra, Room 101 San Andreas 808, and a couple of Espinosa Habanos in toro, which is a fantastic cigar.


----------



## zamco17

Oliva V Melanio Figurados!


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Here are a few I picked up from CBid. The UC,RP,Cults are new to me I have never tried them before. Can't wait for a couple of hours to dig into a UC.


----------



## Max_Power

LFD Oro finally showed up locally. Had to grab 1 of each to try


----------



## Brookswphoto

7 Quesada Espana Lanceros:









Almost full box of Quesada Espana Coronas:









19 Liga Privada UF-13s (used to be 25 lol):









Another Sealed box of Fuente Unnamed Reserve:









Some 100 Anos Maduro:


----------



## Max_Power

Man, I need to stop looking in this thread. Those españa lanceros look awesome.



Brookswphoto said:


> 7 Quesada Espana Lanceros:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost full box of Quesada Espana Coronas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19 Liga Privada UF-13s (used to be 25 lol):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Sealed box of Fuente Unnamed Reserve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some 100 Anos Maduro:


----------



## Gordo1473

Rocky patel old world reserve and a illusione eperney.


----------



## D307P

Quick trip to the B&M today:

2 VegaFina Sumum Edición Especial 2010, 1 Oktoberfest Bavarian, 1 San Lotano Oval, 1 Tatuaje Petite Lancero, and since I bought 5 I got to pick a free stick. Free one was Fuente Un-Named Reserve 2012









AND
_Roll out the barrel, we'll have a barrel of fun, Roll out the barrel, we've got the blues on the run_
Box of Quesada Oktoberfest Kaiser Ludwig 6x49 Box Pressed Toro. Supposedly only 250 boxes of this size made.


----------



## Sumatra Samurai

Where did you get the UF 13's?


Brookswphoto said:


> 7 Quesada Espana Lanceros:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost full box of Quesada Espana Coronas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19 Liga Privada UF-13s (used to be 25 lol):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Sealed box of Fuente Unnamed Reserve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some 100 Anos Maduro:


----------



## Mr. Shredder

Three, Padon Family Reserve 85 years
One, Diesel Grind
One, My Father No. 1
One, Liga Privada Undercrown Belicoso


----------



## sh40218

I finally got my hands on a half-box of Illusioine MJ12 Maduros. RCC has them in stock again, they have been back ordered for a few weeks.


----------



## D307P

sh40218 said:


> I finally got my hands on a half-box of Illusioine MJ12 Maduros. RCC has them in stock again, they have been back ordered for a few weeks.


Is that the one in the silver foil wrapper? I have one of those in the bottom of the humidor.


----------



## DMS7502

Just out of the freezer:
4 Anejo sharks
4 Anejo 60s
5 Opus Lost City lanceros
5 My Father lanceros
4 Ashton VSG tres mystique
4 illusion 88 maduros (forgot to put them in the picture)


----------



## timot_one

2 Nub Cameroon 466BPT
1 A Fuente 8-5-8 Natural
1 A Fuente 8-5-8 Maduro


----------



## Tman

La Duena
Cuenca y Blanco
Flor de Las Antillas
Alec Bradley Sun Grown


----------



## MDS

A box of Partagas black labels in corona. I'll get a pic up when they come in!


----------



## imported_Mr_Maduro

I got an Arturo Fuente Rotschild in the mail today, along with a bunch of Cubans. Never tried a Fuente before and this was the only stick the dealer had for the moment, apart from the Opus X series. I'm trying a couple of those next time.


----------



## Jordan23

DMS7502 said:


> Just out of the freezer:
> 4 Anejo sharks
> 4 Anejo 60s
> 5 Opus Lost City lanceros
> 5 My Father lanceros
> 4 Ashton VSG tres mystique
> 4 illusion 88 maduros (forgot to put them in the picture)


Nice Dominic!


----------



## OnePyroTec

Stopped in at Fumare in Reno yesterday and picked up one of Dion's Illusione 68, Illusione Culebra, and Davidoff Year Of The Snake.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I've been waiting for this for almost a week now. Thanks to a fellow Puffer I learned of a sale going on at Updown Cigars in Chicago. My sister happens to live nearby, so I sent her in with a shopping list.










The three in the coffin boxes are as described, God of Fire by Don Carlos Robusto 2005.

The other three are God of Fire by Don Carlos Robusto 2004.

Sweet deal I think. I'm not sure how long I can wait to sample one of these.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

And a great part of this was they shipped them inside a Davidoff Eminentes box which is probably the closest I'll ever get to owning a box of Davidoff's. LOL


----------



## thebigk

a box of la bomba atom and a oliva v double rob.


----------



## timot_one

1 A Funte Añejo #77
2 A Fuente Fuente Fuente Opus Belicioso XXX
2 A Fuente Fuente Fuente Opus Perfexion No 5
2 My Father Flor De Las Antillas Robusto
2 Casa Magna Colorado Box Pressed Short Robusto


----------



## Guarantee

Picked up a shark, UF13s, Papas Fritas, and a few Oktoberfests!!!


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

I got hold of more 601 Green Oscuros and the 601 Blues too plus a box of Olor Fuerte lonsdales this past week or so.


----------



## Tonitwofeet

A couple handfulls of oliva V torpedos and a bundle of GH vintage 2002


----------



## MDS

Here's a pic of the partagas black labels (coronas for winter enjoyment):


----------



## Bad Andy

A box of Padron 1964 Anniversario Maduro Principes. At the Padron event at my lounge last night. 30% off box purchases!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Today's little haul:

CAO conmemorativo set - CAO is always over the top with their packaging. Pretty cool. Will check out the DVD later today.


























And more LP and MUWAT goodness.


----------



## Max_Power

I had a couple of espana samplers come in today, I'm very excited to smoke the lancero.


----------



## timot_one

2 La Flor Dominicana Oro Chisel Natural
2 Nestor Miranda Special Selection Lancero Oscuro
5 A Fuente Añejo #77


----------



## Cigar Guru

Box purchases of
3 Tatuaje Little Monsters
1 Padron 1964 Anniversary Imperial
1 Oliva Serie O Churchill


----------



## Dark Rose

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Today's little haul:
> 
> CAO conmemorativo set - CAO is always over the top with their packaging. Pretty cool. Will check out the DVD later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And more LP and MUWAT goodness.


I've got that CAO box, haven't watched the DVD yet, but that Criollo is quite the flavorful little smoke... Had me all kinds of guessing at different flavors coming through... Need to get some more and rest them and see how they age...

Two thumbs up on the MUWAT +11, my current fav, and thumbs up on the Undercrowns as well! I need to find some Papas, heh...


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I was too tempted by the devil last week. Here's my haul:
















Two Oliva Serie V Melanio Robusto








Fiver of Oliva Serie V Double Robusto Toro








10 - Diesel Double Perfecto








Box of Ten - Oliva Serie V Maduro Toro








Lot of Six - Natural by Drew Estate 'The Egg'








Through the heat of all the controversy I decided to try the Nicaraguan 2nds, 30 in total.

And from CI I couldn't pass up a deal on:








Ten - Diesel Unlimited d.5
And they even threw in a Hoyo de Monterrey Reposado en Cedros Suerio.

Damn, my wallet is feeling the pain this weekend.


----------



## orion1

I got a tin of Papas Fritas! I just tried one and it was great!!


----------



## orca99usa

5 Vegas AAA and 5 Vegas Gold Maduro, ten of each.


----------



## Jfred

Me and FrostburgSmoke were shopping around cigar shops in Myrtle Beach and we found a shop that had a good selection of LPs and they still had some Anejos in stock. I picked up an Anejo 55, Anejo 46, FFP, 2 L40, 2 Dirty Rat, a tin of Papas Fritas, JDN dark, and a 601 maduro. We then went to the shop i normally go to and they surprised me with a tatuaje TAA 2011 that they were holding onto for me. I have been dying to try a 2011 because the 2012 is probably my favorite cigar. I kind of dont wanna smoke it tho because i dont know if ill be able to find another lol. I also decided to buy a Xikar lighter, i believe its a genesis 460?


----------



## ColNostro

Hit up two local B&Ms!
Tatuaje black lancero
El Triunfador lancero
Nat Sherman Timeless Churchill
Curivari Buenaventura
Asylum 13 7/70
AF Hemingway between the lines


----------



## timot_one

1 Padron Serie 1926 80th Anniversary Natural Perfecto
1 Padron Serie 1926 80th Anniversary Maduro Perfecto
2 Padron Serie 1964 Anniversary No 4
2 Tatuaje Especiales
2 La Flor Dominicana Ligero Mysterio Cigars


----------



## FrostburgSmoke

I went to a B&M today with Jfred and i picked up a MUWAT 11+, 2 Anejo 86, CAO MX2, a FFP


----------



## FrostburgSmoke




----------



## Dazz

Some great purchases everyone, i'm jealous :bowdown:

Rob, WTH is the egg lol, how dose something like that smoke?, how long dose it take to smoke one? Looks like some kind of alien pod, never seen anything like that here.

Thanks for sharing, i have not bought anything for about 2 weeks but im thinking of ordering a box of Dona flor mata fina Maduro rothchilde's.

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## shaun341

this week I got 

2x Tatuaje black PL 5ers
1x 601 LaBomba atom box

today I am expecting to see in the mail

1x Emilio Draig K box

hope the Draig K are as good as reviews gonna let them rest for about 6 months before opening.


----------



## capttrips

Today I purchased a box of LE Bijou Petite Robustos and a box of Padron Panatellas both for under $210.

Yesterday I bought a box of Tatuaje Verocu #5 as well as 1/2 boxes of Tatuaje Fausto Avion 12 Perfecto
Illusione -4-2g- Double Corona
Illusione ~888~ Churchill
Illusione Holy Lance Maduro

I am a very happy camper!


----------



## Pasty

Managed to grab the last FFP in stock at the B&M. First one in the collection :whoo:


----------



## klittle250

Stopped by the B&M today and picked up two Fuente Unnamed Reserves, a Fuente Magnum Rosado 44 and a La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor rubusto


----------



## Sarge

19/25 Viaje Exclusivo bundle... sleep well my friends, sleep well.... :tu Probably leave these alone for the next 5-12 months...


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I stopped into Midtown Cigars in, you guess it, midtown Manhattan, and got my hands on an Ashton VSG Enchantment, which I already smoked, a Romeo by Romeo y Julieta, and an A. Fuente 8-5-8 Maduro. Can't wait to try these two new smokes.


----------



## pittjitsu

Hey boys.. Does anybody have a lead on finding a few Liga UF13? I'm searching and cant find anything out there for sale.


----------



## Dark Rose

Box of My Father LE Corona
2 FFOX Perfeccion No. 4
2 FFOX Forbidden X 2010 Lancero "Phantom"
2 God of Fire Serie B Dbl Robusto

4 Tabak Especial Ltd. Red Eye (not pictured)


----------



## raycarlo

Picked up a box and single of W Curtis Draper 125th anniversary Padron maduro


----------



## bigmike7685

i picked these up today can't wait to burn them all. :mrgreen:


----------



## B.mamba89

2 double robusto opus x , AF una e reserva


----------



## Gordo1473

Olivia v melano,LP 52 and a tramp stamp


----------



## RayJax

Tin of Papas Fritas from the BM.

Got some sticks in from Cbid as well, I will try and update with a photo later.


----------



## Simon.G

5 Warlock Robustos.
Will add a pictured review this weekend.
Regards,
Si


----------



## AndyJCL

Ashton VSG
Oliva V Melanio
LP9


----------



## USMCGunrock

My latest acquisition:

Graycliff Avelino Lara
Cohiba Red Dot & Black
Montecristo Media Noche
Partagas
Punch
R&J Viejo
La Aurora Preferidos


----------



## Gordo1473

2 anejo #55
2 af short story
2 unnamed reserve
1 foundry 5x50


----------



## biodarwin

I ordered 5 packs of the following. Never had any of them but the AirBender, but in a different vitola. Definitely pumped!!!

El Triunfador No. 1
Illusione : Illusione 888
Illusione Epernay : Ill. Epernay Le Grande
LFD Air Bender : LFD Air Bender Poderosa
Tatuaje Havana VI : Tatuaje Havana VI Artistas


----------



## OnePyroTec

think I'm getting to hoarder status on these :ask:
Two more boxes of Maduro Short Story showed up today.


----------



## French1

Just arrived yesterday...

5 X AB Prensado Torpedo
5 X AF Short Story
5 X Cain NUB (a buddy swears by them... never tried them)
2 X LP No. 9 Corona Doble









And now I think I need a bigger box!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Local B&M 
5x Oliva G
5x Cusano P1
1x Quorum (free)

Order from online site that came today:
5x 5 Vegas Gold
Box Victor Sinclair’s Connecticut Yankee


----------



## StogieJim

a tin of papas frita's landed today 

You guys store these in the tin or without the tin?


----------



## OnePyroTec

I personally leave them in the tins.


----------



## Regiampiero

French1 said:


> Just arrived yesterday...
> 
> 5 X AB Prensado Torpedo
> 5 X AF Short Story
> 5 X Cain NUB (a buddy swears by them... never tried them)
> 2 X LP No. 9 Corona Doble
> 
> View attachment 42625
> 
> 
> And now I think I need a bigger box!


Yuor opus is loong at you the way my God of fire is looking at me lol.

Just stopped at my local cigar shop and noticed they had the new La gloria cubana artesanos de tabaqueros, so I grabbed a couple of sticks and can't wait to try them.


----------



## StogieJim

Thanks Wayne, that's probably what I'll do, store em in the tin 

Those LGC's look tasty!


----------



## j_frank

3X Liga Privada No. 9
2X Liga Privada T52
1X Tin Papa Fritas


----------



## MarkC

French1 said:


> And now I think I need a bigger box!


You mean _another_ box; you'll need this one when the new one is full until you can get the third one.


----------



## D307P

2 Alec Bradley American Sun Grown coronas, one for me and one for my friend that wanted to try one.


----------



## thegunslinger

View attachment 74675


10 La Perla Habana Black Pearl Morado robustos
and CI threw in a free Hoyo de Monterrey Reposado en Cedros Suerio


----------



## capttrips

Tatuaje Habana VI no. 5
Ortega Wild Ones Jackhammer
Oliva Serie G, G Series maduro


----------



## nickbuttacavoli

Tatuaje Havana VI Almirantes 
Liga Privida Undercrown Corona Viva
Nat Sherman Timeless Especiales


----------



## morganti

Here's the latest purchase
5x Undercrown
5x No.9 
5x T52


----------



## PhillyPhan

I think I'm set for a while now.


----------



## Bruck

Just got in from cbid: the 5 vegas humidor package - a medium sized and very gaudy 5 vegas humidor + 10 each of 3 different 5 vegas cigars, 20 Gran Habano Vintage 2002s, and 10 "two headed monsters" (assorted). They are all in the freezer right now as a prophylactic against beetles, about which I've grown paranoid based on the beetles thread.

I'm sure y'all already know this, but be sure to check/calibrate your hygrometer. The one that came with the humi read a full 15% low. Fortunately it's adjustable, at least for the bias, not sure about the gain.


----------



## klittle250

I just ordered another 5 pack of Work of Art Maduro's


----------



## B-daddy

PhillyPhan said:


> View attachment 42650
> 
> 
> I think I'm set for a while now.


Sweet. Maybe til next month, eh? Enjoy.


----------



## B-daddy

Here's mine, fresh out of the freezer.
- 5x Nica Libre
- 5x El Mejor Espresso
- 3x Pinar Del Rio Oscuro


----------



## DSTEW

Where are you finding these? (If you dont mind me asking). Great cigar but Ive been mostly unable to find anymore lately.


----------



## cuban- crafted

2x don carlos presidente 
1x Ashton puro sol 
2x Sun Grown Double Chateau Fuente
1x Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Maduro


----------



## baddddmonkey

Box of Tatuaje TAA 2012.

Yea buddy!


----------



## Mr Dude65

2x Undercrown Corona Viva
1x LFD Double Ligero 700


----------



## Mr.Nose

Can't wait to try those Cardinals!

EPC Cardinal natural
EPC Cardinal Maduro
L'atelier 56
Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 broadleaf 
Cabaiguan Belicoso


----------



## Maxxx

Padron sampler Maduro:
1 Padron 1964 Exclusivo 
1 Padron 2000 
1 Padron 3000 
1 Padron 4000 
1 Padron 5000 

- Flor De Oliva Maduro Torpedo x5
- Diesel Unholy Cocktail Torpedo x5
- Flor De Oliva Original Churchill x5


----------



## B-daddy

DSTEW said:


> Where are you finding these? (If you dont mind me asking). Great cigar but Ive been mostly unable to find anymore lately.


Which?


----------



## DSTEW

B-daddy said:


> Which?


Ha Sorry. thats what happens when posting from 32,000 feet. I was referring to the work of Art maduro. I've had a tough time finding any of those lately.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just stopped by the B&M and met Ryan from Gurkha. Picked up a little assortment. 3 Seduction Robusto,1 Seduction Churchill,1 Estate Selection Churchill,1 Cellar Reserve Prisoner Churchill,1 125th Anniversary Torpedo.


----------



## FrostburgSmoke

5pk Tatuaje Havana Nobles
VUDU test flight. (cheaper cigar, just trying it out!)


----------



## StogieJim

Love that Tat Havana, it was the first Tat I ever had


----------



## Smoke0ne




----------



## Btubes18

StogieJim said:


> Love that Tat Havana, it was the first Tat I ever had


Agreed. Love that cigar and you can snag a box for pretty decent prices.


----------



## klittle250

DSTEW said:


> Ha Sorry. thats what happens when posting from 32,000 feet. I was referring to the work of Art maduro. I've had a tough time finding any of those lately.


I ordered from Slippery Rock Cigars and I think it was $44 with free shipping for a fiver. I ordered a fiver of Short Story Maduros for $30 shipped last week and was impressed with the service so I figured I'd order more before they ran out.


----------



## Ky70

Stopped by the B&M and picked up origen originals, viaje santori, oval habano, Roma intemperence BA, cromagnon knuckle dragger and Aquitaine knuckle dragger.


----------



## DSTEW

klittle250 said:


> I ordered from Slippery Rock Cigars and I think it was $44 with free shipping for a fiver. I ordered a fiver of Short Story Maduros for $30 shipped last week and was impressed with the service so I figured I'd order more before they ran out.


Thank you sir.


----------



## FrostburgSmoke

Btubes18 said:


> Agreed. Love that cigar and you can snag a box for pretty decent prices.


Never had the tat Havana. I've only had the torpedo, or are they the same? Lol


----------



## AndyJCL




----------



## Gordo1473

A 10 pack of gran habano vintage 2002.


----------



## B-daddy

Ky70 said:


> Stopped by the B&M and picked up origen originals, viaje santori, oval habano, Roma intemperence BA, cromagnon knuckle dragger and Aquitaine knuckle dragger.


I had two Origin Orginals and couldn't get eirther to smoke worth a damn. Draw was SO tight. My brother-in-law smoked the other 3 from the same package and had no problems at all. So, I've "had" 2 but never really tried them. Any here have feedback on them?


----------



## Phreebooter

10 packs of La Aurora Preferidos Connecticut #2 and Alec Bradley Family Blend.


----------



## shaun341

just bought these this morning should be in midweek

Emilio Draig K corona box bought one of these last week also, now have one to rest and one to enjoy
PAM 64 principe 5er looking forward to these one of my favs


----------



## henjg124

Just picked up some Short Story Mad's and picked up a few of the La Duena's to try out.


----------



## FrostburgSmoke




----------



## sjcruiser36

La Aroma de Cuba 
Oliva O Maduro
La Deuna 
2x Ashton Aged Maduro
Liga Privida #9

All picked up yesterday at Holt's-Center City. Thanks again guys!!!

View attachment 74744


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Picked up a tin of Papas Fritas to support the local b&m. I liked them but not worth $10/stick with NY tax.


----------



## GLX

Yesterday one box of Padron 45th Maduro Family Reseve

:smoke2:


----------



## DSTEW

GLX said:


> Yesterday one box of Padron 45th Maduro Family Reseve
> 
> :smoke2:


Awesome purchase. I keep trying to pull the trigger on this exact purchase but I end up buying other stuff instead. It will happen soon enough. Enjoy those


----------



## DSTEW

Buying season for me. This should be an awesome week of shipments and pickups.
Get ready for the daily deluge brothers. Here is five four kicks and a five pack of cromagnon knuckle draggers to start it off.


----------



## penguinshockey

DE Event at Emersons in Chesapeake VA :
2 boxes - new Herrera Estelli (Lonsdale and Robusto)
1 box LP Unico Papas Fritas
1 box LP Undercrown
Freebies:
18 LP Undercrowns 
1 LP A coffin 
2 DE Travel Humidors (Undercrown and Acid)
2 DE Cutters
2 DE Hats


----------



## ezlevor

I just picked up an undercrown, not entirely sure of the size, and a fuente short story because it's too damn cold out here for anything too big now.


----------



## D307P

My wife wanted to go check out a new fabric shop today so there were two B&Ms nearby, one that I hadn't visited yet.
First stop:
2 Quesada Espana
1 Alec Bradley Sun Grown Corona
3 Oliva V lanceros
2 Illusione HL Lanceros
2 Illusione HL Maduro Lanceros








Second Stop:
6 Anejo #46. Shop is buy 5 get one free, so at $8.99 a stick for 5, all 6 cost me $7.50 each
Also picked up a Gurka Grand Reserve infused with the essence and flavor of Louis XIII Cognac


----------



## RayJax

penguinshockey said:


> DE Event at Emersons in Chesapeake VA :
> 2 boxes - new Herrera Estelli (Lonsdale and Robusto)
> 1 box LP Unico Papas Fritas
> 1 box LP Undercrown
> Freebies:
> 18 LP Undercrowns
> 1 LP A coffin
> 2 DE Travel Humidors (Undercrown and Acid)
> 2 DE Cutters
> 2 DE Hats


Very nice! I have got to attend a DE event. Nicely done!


----------



## Btubes18

Picked these up at the local B&M today while picking up my glasses. Excited for the Sonny Jurgensen.


----------



## B-daddy

I love interrupting the workday with the UPS delivery from Cbid.

5x Gran Hab Vintage 2002
5x Gran Hab Azteca
5x Cuba Libre One


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just got a delivery from Cbid...

5-5 Vegas Series "A" Apotheosis
5-Indian Tabac Tomahawk
5-Nica Libre Torpedo
5-Cain Nub 460 Maduro


----------



## klittle250

Got home from work and found the fiver of WOAM's I ordered the other day from Slippery Rock Cigars. I'm sure if this is an appropriate thread to praise them in, but I've been impressed with them. They included a hand written thank you note on my first order, which I thought was a very nice touch so I decided to order from them again. They included a note again, but threw in a lotto ticket to boot!


----------



## Btubes18

klittle250 said:


> Got home from work and found the fiver of WOAM's I ordered the other day from Slippery Rock Cigars. I'm sure if this is an appropriate thread to praise them in, but I've been impressed with them. They included a hand written thank you note on my first order, which I thought was a very nice touch so I decided to order from them again. They included a note again, but threw in a lotto ticket to boot!


Pretty cool they sent you a lotto ticket...question is, did you win?


----------



## klittle250

Btubes18 said:


> Pretty cool they sent you a lotto ticket...question is, did you win?


Nope, and not really sure what I would've done with the ticket if I did. I doubt I can take it to the gas station here to cash it


----------



## Max_Power

Finally was at a shop that carried L'atelier. 3 52s and 2 54s.


----------



## Stillinger

I felt obligated to smoke SJ9's after Redskins wins! Got a few this season at least!


----------



## DSTEW

Ortega Serie D Maduro
Nestor Miranda Danno
Casa Fernandez Aganarosa Leaf


----------



## justbrew77

15 pork tenderloins, these were not easy to come find.


----------



## Max_Power

Congrats on that find! I know that wasn't easy.



justbrew77 said:


> 15 pork tenderloins, these were not easy to come find.


----------



## Rock31

WOW and to find 15, that is CRAZY!


----------



## Jopap

Just picked up 2 LP #9's and a 2 Oliva Melanio Torpedos. First time I'm going to try either one of these.


----------



## Dubv23

Very nice find. That is damn impressive.

I picked up two AF un-named reserves today


----------



## biodarwin

A couple of 5 packs of some smokes I have really wanted to try








El Trifidor
Tatuaje Havana IV
Illusione Epernay
Illusione 888 Maduro 
LFD AirBender


----------



## Dark Rose

Nothing for a while, heh. 
My last devil site order got a little silly, and I'm out of room! Just got a quote for some more trays now that I've got better measurements, because there's no more room at this smoker's inn!

Once the weather gets nicer, it'll be easier to make room though, lol.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Well, my last order received (right after my wonderful gift from Shootin' Matt too) Mine on left, Shootin' Matt's on the right. Here it is: Humph, I don's see the photo yet.


----------



## DSTEW

3 WOAM
2 Rocky Patel Cameroon Cabinet - first RP ever for me


----------



## yellowv

My latest were these.


----------



## ColdSmoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Obsidian Robusto. Got a great deal on CI - 10 pack for $27.50 free shipping


----------



## Btubes18

Stillinger said:


> I felt obligated to smoke SJ9's after Redskins wins! Got a few this season at least!


Yea, my local shop has been out of stock for awhile, stopped in and they had a few. Decided to pick one up and try it out.


----------



## AndyJCL

Anyone know a shop that has the Papa Fritas in stock?


----------



## capttrips

Just picked up a box of Illusione hl.


----------



## capttrips

AndyJCL said:


> Anyone know a shop that has the Papa Fritas in stock?


I think Smoke Inn and Emreson's has them. They aren't to find if you look around.


----------



## AndyJCL

capttrips said:


> I think Smoke Inn and Emreson's has them. They aren't to find if you look around.


Thanks Dave. I saw them at SmokeInn but didn't want to pay $9 for s/h but I just ordered from Emerson's


----------



## Gordo1473

Found 6 piggies at my local b&m. Yay me


----------



## Stu Pedasso

CyB Lonsdale Club


----------



## Goatmilk

10 corona viva off the monster


----------



## Cigar Guru

I love it when a plan goes according to... uhhh... plan.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Cigar Guru said:


> I love it when a plan goes according to... uhhh... plan.
> View attachment 42741


Nice haul!

Have you had the Inferno by Oliva previously? If so, what did you think? I'm an Oliva fan, so I've wanted to try 'em, but I've been reluctant to try these, as I gave the Magna Carta (made by Oliva for Thompson) a shot (got a box of them for cheap) and they were pretty terrible - nothing like anything else I've had by Oliva. I tried two with only a week or two rest, and both were horrible - couldn't even get halfway through them. The rest are going to rest in the humidor for a year and I'll revist them then in hopes that they get better.


----------



## imported_Mr_Maduro

Got a small shipment from my favorite dealer last week;

Ashton Aged Maduro No. 10
AVO Maduro Robusto
Oliva Series V No. 4
NUB 460 Maduro Tubo


----------



## thebigk

my birthday present
View attachment 74808


----------



## orlandocigars

Cigar Guru said:


> I love it when a plan goes according to... uhhh... plan.
> View attachment 42741


Who went out of business????


----------



## orlandocigars

Nice gift. Now don't smoke them all at once.


----------



## Cigar Guru

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Nice haul!
> 
> Have you had the Inferno by Oliva previously? If so, what did you think? I'm an Oliva fan, so I've wanted to try 'em, but I've been reluctant to try these, as I gave the Magna Carta (made by Oliva for Thompson) a shot (got a box of them for cheap) and they were pretty terrible - nothing like anything else I've had by Oliva. I tried two with only a week or two rest, and both were horrible - couldn't even get halfway through them. The rest are going to rest in the humidor for a year and I'll revist them then in hopes that they get better.


I've only smoked 2 from the box and letting the rest quietly sleep in my aging container.

IMO, you get what you pay (about 3.50 toro size) for with the Inferno. Its a good stick to have when you're busy doing something else while smoking. Its not overly complex, pretty one dimensional in fact. The peppery coffee, slightly sweet cocoa flavor doesn't change but just varies in intensity between puffs and eventually diminishes as you pass the halfway point. The place where I got it from lists its strength as full. I'd say it was about medium to medium-full.

Draw was perfect with the two sticks that I had. A few harmless lumps along the length of the cigar. Not the best looking wrapper either.


----------



## Cigar Guru

orlandocigars said:


> Who went out of business????


Apparently my wallet did LOL


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Cigar Guru said:


> I've only smoked 2 from the box and letting the rest quietly sleep in my aging container.
> 
> IMO, you get what you pay (about 3.50 toro size) for with the Inferno. Its a good stick to have when you're busy doing something else while smoking. Its not overly complex, pretty one dimensional in fact. The peppery coffee, slightly sweet cocoa flavor doesn't change but just varies in intensity between puffs and eventually diminishes as you pass the halfway point. The place where I got it from lists its strength as full. I'd say it was about medium to medium-full.
> 
> Draw was perfect with the two sticks that I had. A few harmless lumps along the length of the cigar. Not the best looking wrapper either.


Thanks for the feedback! I'm going to give them a try, as they sound like they may be good "everyday" sticks. The Magna Cartas really had no flavor profile at all, they were just "smoke". I was afraid that all the "by Oliva for somebody" offerings may be that way, but based on your review, I think I will like these for the times I smoke when I'm not having my "cigar time".


----------



## Cigar Guru

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I'm going to give them a try, as they sound like they may be good "everyday" sticks. The Magna Cartas really had no flavor profile at all, they were just "smoke". I was afraid that all the "by Oliva for somebody" offerings may be that way, but based on your review, I think I will like these for the times I smoke when I'm not having my "cigar time".


No problem brother. Glad to help. Try a five pack first so you don't end up having a box of cigars that you'll never smoke.

and yes, they're good for those times when you don't want to think about nuances like: hints of anise with a dash of cinnamon over very old leather... like a well made shoe. LOL

You can also try the Vindicator by Oliva as well. Same decent construction, but with a different flavor profile. Its cheaper too. I found it more Tangy/Citrusy than the inferno. It also had less of the coffee. Other reviewers found a meaty/steak flavor, I didn't, must be something wrong with my tongue.


----------



## DSTEW

Couple of Tat Black Lanceros, LP No 9, and Headley Grange


----------



## Regiampiero

The first order to stock my wineador


----------



## Btubes18

DSTEW said:


> View attachment 42751
> 
> 
> Couple of Tat Black Lanceros, LP No 9, and Headley Grange


Like that little group. Enjoy!


----------



## Btubes18

Regiampiero said:


> The first order to stock my wineador
> 
> View attachment 42752


Love the diecembres and the Don Rafael's are cheap stick that I don't mind smoke.


----------



## Ky70

Order arrived from Podman cigars. 5 Cromagnon and Aquitaine craniums and a CroMagnon Atlatl and Slobberknocker. Thanks Tim!


----------



## DSTEW

Pair each of MUWAT, Casa Magna Dom Magnus, La Duena, and Torano Exodus 50


----------



## Regiampiero

Btubes18 said:


> Love the diecembres and the Don Rafael's are cheap stick that I don't mind smoke.


It's funny you say that. I bought the Don Rafaels because they resemble an expensive stick (Davidoff) hoping the vultures stop on that box and don't go any further in my humi  .

My self however... I just can't wait to try the hair of the dog from diesel (Pre-release) and the rabito the cochino (La Gloria).


----------



## D307P

Ordered a 5 pack of Lonsdale Herrera Esteli from Smoke Inn the other day. They came today packed well and SI even threw in a baseball hat. Wanted to try a few before buying a box.


----------



## nfusion770

Ordered a bunch of Opus X's (Perfecxions, Power Rangers and Double Corona's- 20 total) and and some stuff that was recommended in the thread about representative flavors. I want to develop a more discerning palette and I need to give these Opus's a real go- I hope this gives me ample opportunity to do both.


----------



## Calikind

two of each from Neptune(the best online retailer IMHO)
Liga Privada Feral Flying Pig 
Liga Privada Unico Dirty Rat


----------



## Cigar Guru

My pic got removed? LOL


----------



## D307P

UPS just brought CBID win, one Alec Bradley American Sungrown Churchill and 5 pack of Tramp Stamps. It's nice living close enough it only takes one day to deliver.


----------



## Pasty

Calikind said:


> two of each from Neptune(the best online retailer IMHO)
> Liga Privada Feral Flying Pig
> Liga Privada Unico Dirty Rat


Same. Looking forward to them!


----------



## DSTEW

San Latono Oval
Ashton Heritage
Kristoff Corojo


----------



## RayJax

Pasty said:


> Same. Looking forward to them!


Me as well and added a 5 pk of Tat Blacks too!


----------



## klittle250

Just like D307P above, my Herrera Esteli's came in from Smoke Inn today. I'll be honest, I wasn't fired up about paying their shipping rate but I wanted to try these smokes. I'm happy I did b/c they were packed very well, included a handwritten note and even threw in a free hat. I'm a sucker for the handwritten notes, so they won me over on my first transaction with em.


----------



## Cigar Guru

Leme try this again LOL.

I love it when a plan goes according to... uhh... plan.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Cigar Guru said:


> Leme try this again LOL.
> 
> I love it when a plan goes according to... uhh... plan.
> View attachment 42797


LOL at the pic modification!  That should do it though!


----------



## Cigar Guru

HTML5 Gordon said:


> LOL at the pic modification!  That should do it though!


Hope so. I'd hate to reassemble these babies to take a photo again.

Serves me right for not TOTALLY reading the newbie guidelines.


----------



## sh40218

RCC just got our first order of Melanio in and I had to grab a few Robustos ROTT. Also picked up a tin of Papas Fritas, hope these are as good as they look.


----------



## neonblackjack

sh40218 said:


> RCC just got our first order of Melanio in and I had to grab a few Robustos ROTT. Also picked up a tin of Papas Fritas, hope these are as good as they look.


They are... they are.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Tonight so far nabbed some PDR Reserva Magna Double Magnum and a sampler pack, we'll see how the rest of the night goes......have some more on there. (Cigar Bid)


----------



## DSTEW

How about some Punch Gran Puro
Oliva V Melanio
Room 101 Durama
CyB
La Palina Kill Bill
and Tatuaje Cojonu - Sumatra


----------



## Arizona Dave

DSTEW said:


> View attachment 42801
> 
> 
> How about some Punch Gran Puro
> Oliva V Melanio
> Room 101 Durama
> CyB
> La Palina Kill Bill
> and Tatuaje Cojonu - Sumatra


Great score! I'm a big fan of Punch and Olivia, although I haven't had the Melanio yet.....


----------



## nickbuttacavoli

Oliva serie O Churchill


----------



## sjcruiser36

Obsidian mini corona 10-pack from CI that was advertised in an email I got this afternoon. I was cleaning out my mail from today and stumbled on the special, so I'll finally get a chance to try these out. The small smoke will be great when the temp. drops outside. Q


----------



## DSTEW

Arizona Dave said:


> Great score! I'm a big fan of Punch and Olivia, although I haven't had the Melanio yet.....


Weirdly enough I don't like the other Oliva's I have tried. But the melanio is pretty solid.


----------



## Jesatl13

Quesada Jalapa Belicoso, Quesada Heisenberg.


----------



## Btubes18

Picked up a nice little box of Lonsdales:


----------



## B-daddy

Well, these WERE 5-packs but 3 never made it into/through the freezer cycle.

Gran Habano Azteca Double Maduro El Jaguar
Cuba Libre One
Gran Habano Vintage 2002


----------



## Btubes18

Btubes18 said:


> Picked up a nice little box of Lonsdales:
> 
> View attachment 42818
> 
> 
> View attachment 42819


Damn my pictures never want to load:


----------



## Max_Power

Grabbed a few davidoff singles from an event the other night, a Colorado claro and Puro D'Oro corona. And a box of La Daruma mutants. Love the Darumas.


----------



## Danny

:hungry::hungry:
LOL Just now purchased 2 Padron maduro


----------



## Danny

Very Nice!


----------



## Danny

Nice smoke


----------



## DSTEW

Some Arturo fuente Sun grown rosado Magnum
Flor De Las Anitlas
and Nat Sherman Timeless


----------



## mrdowntown

Just smoked a la flor domiicana air bender...fell in love..also have been enjoyingthe la aroma de cuba mi amore. Im a newb so im always looking for suggestions so feel free


----------



## StogieJim

Pretty strong smokes for a new guy Sean, that's awesome  Give the Padron 64 a try if you liked those other smokes. That's a strong and complex smoke as well


----------



## mrdowntown

Thanks Jim, i used to use chewing tobacco but made the switch to cigars in dec...much more relaxing and enjoyable


----------



## tswest11

AF Hemingway Short Story and AF Cuban Corona. Too rainy and miserable out tonight to try either one though.


----------



## StogieJim

5er of UC Corona Viva's coming out of freezer tonight


----------



## ColdSmoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

5 Vegas classic high primmings sampler - 15 cigars


----------



## whodeeni

Cigar Guru said:


> Leme try this again LOL.
> 
> I love it when a plan goes according to... uhh... plan.
> View attachment 42797


*lol* Dont see too many black "scribbled out" boxes. Don't know
if that's your first order, but that's one hell of a take down! Enjoy!


----------



## MDS

I got a great deal on a sampler than had some 601s in it. $40 shipped for this on famous:

2 601 Blue Label Prominente Maduro (5 1/2 x 56) 
2 601 Green Label Corona Oscuro (5 x 42) 
2 601 Red Label Robusto Natural (5 x 50) 
2 Cubao No. 4 Maduro (4 7/8 x 50) 
2 Murcielago Belicoso Maduro (5 1/2 x 52)


----------



## Calikind




----------



## JABECmfg

Picked up 2 Cohiba sampler packs at a liquor store a little over a week ago - each pack had a Red Dot, Black, and Puro Dominicana robusto in it. I don't usually splurge on Cohibas, but the price per stick wasn't bad by buying the sampler pack. Still a little more than I usually spend per cigar, but a much better price than what I usually see Cohibas selling for.


----------



## B-daddy

5x Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 (Consul)
5x El Mejor Emerald (Torp) - Hey, anything special I need to know about lighting this shaggy foot?


----------



## RayJax

Calikind said:


>


I am hoping to post a similar picture soon!


----------



## DSTEW

LFD Cameroon Cabinet
Nat Sherman Timeless - Nicaraguan
Quesada Oktoberfest


----------



## Seraph

A box of 20 Joya de Nicaragua Celebration Torpedos. Really great stuff. for 4€ a stick
cannot post pix as the box is in freezer...


----------



## sjcruiser36

3x Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Robusto


----------



## Btubes18

B-daddy said:


> 5x El Mejor Emerald (Torp) - Hey, anything special I need to know about lighting this shaggy foot?


Nope, I just toast a little bit and it lights like a dream. Enjoy!


----------



## atbat16

First online purchase came recently and included:

Hoyo De Tradicion 5 pack
Arturo Fuente Sun Grown 5 pack
RyJ Reserva Real Cabinet Seleccion 5 pack

Can't wait to try em


----------



## D307P

5 pack of Aging Room M356 Presto


----------



## sdlaird

D307P said:


> 5 pack of Aging Room M356 Presto


Picked up a couple of these at a local "cigarfest" last year. Didn't think much of them until stumbling across them a month or so ago. Very tasty medium bodied stick! Right in my wheelhouse. Enjoy em!


----------



## AndyJCL




----------



## B-daddy

AndyJCL said:


>


Diggin' the shag brother. Please tell me that's all over the walls of you den. (Anyone ever seen "Get Him to the Greek"?)


----------



## Mr Dude65

B-daddy said:


> Diggin' the shag brother. Please tell me that's all over the walls of you den. (Anyone ever seen "Get Him to the Greek"?)


1. I have seen that movie, and it is hilarious!

2. If that were all over the walls of his den, it would smell terrible, haha!


----------



## Bruck

Some Captain Black cherry tipped - wife like 'em. OK, so do I once in a while.
Next CBid shipment will contain some Olivas, CLE Connecticuts, and some RP Vintage 1990 seconds (we'll see if they're really as good as the firsts)


----------



## DSTEW

5ers of some cheaper stuff I havent ever tried:
Alec Bradley Black Market
Alec Bradley American Classic 
Alec Bradley American Classic Sun Grown
Tramp Stamp
5 Vegas Triple A
5 Vegas Cask Strength

And some of my favorites:
Ashton ESG 22
MY Father #1 Robusto
My Father Le Bijou Petite Robusto


----------



## RyanSK

Picked up a Casa Fuente Corona Gorda and an Anejo 55 while at Casa Fuente in Vegas on the weekend.


----------



## NoirNick

A box of Perdomo ESV Maduro. Not a bad smoke for the price tag.


----------



## Mr.Nose

5 pardon anni monarca
5 pardon anni corona maduro
2 illusione petite
2 illusione la monde
2 La duena belicoso
2 La duena petite belicoso


----------



## klittle250

5 Petite Tatuaje
2 Oliva V Maduro
2 La Duena Petite Lancero


----------



## Loki21

Got me a bundle of UF-13's. Wow Justin that is impressive. You get the itch to get rid of two I'm your man ;P Pork Chops is whats for dinner ;P


----------



## ColdSmoker

5-pack of Perdomo Habano Corojo...good deal on the monster.


----------



## TonyM

Got my first ever Dirty Rats. Stoked!!!


----------



## Dark Rose

typosf MF Le Bijou 1922 LE

Pulled the trigger on a NewAir, a drawer and some shelves for it from Forrest... 
And more custom trays for my coolerdor from him also...

Now for the wait, lol.


----------



## Sarge

TonyM said:


> Got my first ever Dirty Rats. Stoked!!!


<------ jealous.... very nice box. :tu


----------



## SgtStriker

Score of scores, I was lucky find a two boxes of Flying Feral Pigs and I couldn't buy them fast enough. I was once told when you see them, buy them and it was good advice. I'm one happy puppy.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Still stocking up.......it will be a combo from Finck, CI, Cigar Bid, and Lynn Cigars over the next few months. Last purchase La Aurora (Cameroon wrapper) 5 tin at $3 each (CB)(By the way these are Awesome!), 2 bundles of Po'Boy II, (30 in a bundle) for $13 each x2 (moochers/friends) all of these in freezer, then on Tuesday I'll have Pinar del Rio Reserva Limitada Double Magnum 1 bx, (2) Ashton Desktop Humidor - 25 Capacity @ $10 ea., Pinar del Rio 5-Star Sampler - 5 Cigars (1), Panama Red Churchill - Box of 25 for $13.

As you can see, starting with the Low end this month. BTW, there's a sale on Havana blend seconds Churchill over at Finck, so that's my next stop.


----------



## MDS

Here's an assortment of 601s:

I managed to get ahold of some classic band 601 greens.


----------



## Suzza

Just won a fiver of My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto on Cbid for 22 clams. Sweeeeet!


----------



## Stillinger

Picked up 3 tramp stamps, 3 t-52s, a few knuckle draggers and a tin of French fries


----------



## alecshawn

Went to my b&m thursday....got 3 opus x xxx 1 anejo shark and a few alec bradley american sun growns along with fuente flor fina 858...pardon 3000 and 4 1964 anny's different violas.


----------



## neonblackjack

Suzza said:


> Just won a fiver of My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto on Cbid for 22 clams. Sweeeeet!


If you find that you like them, keep an eye on cigarsprintsale.com. I scored a BOX of them on there for 90 bucks. 90x24=3.75 a pop. Hell of a bargain.


----------



## Suzza

neonblackjack said:


> If you find that you like them, keep an eye on cigarsprintsale.com. I scored a BOX of them on there for 90 bucks. 90x24=3.75 a pop. Hell of a bargain.


You've always gotta one up me don't you Jack? You can never let me have anything. Just kidding that's an amazing deal thanks for the heads up!


----------



## DSTEW

Fun little package.


----------



## Cigar Guru

Some aging stock. Some will probably get passed on to my son and grandchildren.






























































Two cigars got damaged in transit. Customs people even cut through on of them.


----------



## Cigar Guru

DSTEW said:


> Fun little package.
> 
> View attachment 42896
> View attachment 42897


I've looking for these.


----------



## USHOG

A very good smoke


----------



## Dark Rose

Local B&M pickup yesterday (I knew I shouldn't have gone into the humi...)










3 Opus X (Perfecxion #5 I think?)
2 Avo Maduro Robusto
2 Padron 2000
2 DE Java Mint and Java Maduro Coronas (my g/f even likes these)
3 RP Winter Blend Robusto


----------



## yellowv

Got some RoMa Craft Cromagnons and Aquitaines the other day. Picked up a couple of Headley Grange and Corona Viva's yesterday. Also have a sampler of Opus with a little age on them coming from a fellow puffer.


----------



## ch3rrytw1st

20x Tatuaje Petit Cazadores
Box (30) Diesel Torpedo Unholy Cocktail


----------



## RayJax

From Neptune last week when they had Pigs and Rats. Added the 5 pack of Tats:










From the local B&M today. They have a one per person per day Pig Limit. Sucks as they had a box and a half sitting there!


----------



## nickbuttacavoli

Oliva G Churchill


----------



## splattttttt

RayJax said:


> From Neptune last week when they had Pigs and Rats. Added the 5 pack of Tats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the local B&M today. They have a one per person per day Pig Limit. Sucks as they had a box and a half sitting there!


exellent pickup!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I drove from New York down to North Carolina over the weekend, and I stopped by the CI Hamburg Super-Store on the way down.

While there I picked up a Master Blends 3 and and LFD Double Ligero "Digger." This is the first cigar I've gotten that I'm actually intimidated by.

Then while in NC I stopped by a B&M and picked up a Torano Exodus 50 Years and an A Fuente 8-5-8 Maduro.

Then on the way back home I stopped at J&R's and picked up an LFD Double Ligero Maduro. DL-600 I think, but I'm not positive.


----------



## tylernim

Goldies
Super Belis
Double Robustos
BOTL Lanceros
UF4s


----------



## Fuelie95

Bundle of Don Carlos Lanceros, Bundle of Opus X "Tarus the Bull" and a few Casa Fuente Lanceros to top off the bundle from last year...


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Tonight's b&m haul


----------



## ColdSmoker

View attachment 75113


AB blends are my favorite so far...


----------



## Jordan23

Snagged another box of Los Blancos Nine. This was the lancero version and the LAST box.


----------



## capttrips

Scored my quota of Viaje 10 & 12 Guage as well as the Little Boy and Fat Man. Can't wait to give them a shot.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

capttrips said:


> Scored my quota of Viaje 10 & 12 Guage as well as the Little Boy and Fat Man. Can't wait to give them a shot.


Was that a pun?

Get it, give it a shot, and they're named after shotgun shells! Ha, I made myself laugh.


----------



## D307P

I had signed up on the JC Newman website to be a member of the "Connoisseur Club by J.C. Newman". It was free and today UPS brought me a box with 4 free cigars and a nice T-shirt.


----------



## nickbuttacavoli

La Aurora Corojo gran corona


----------



## OnePyroTec

Just got a bundle of Puros Indios Viejo Coronas for $29 shipped with free Xikar single flame torch lighter.


----------



## Sarge

these 3 boxes landed today along w/ some tagalongs. :tu


----------



## TonyM

Sarge said:


> these 3 boxes landed today along w/ some tagalongs. :tu


What's that box on the left? It looks awesome.


----------



## splattttttt

TonyM said:


> What's that box on the left? It looks awesome.


 G.A.R. (George A. Rico) Zulu Zulu


----------



## DSTEW

a Couple of random Sticks:
Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf Maduro
Jamie Garcia Reserva Especial Limited Edition 2011 - Maduro


----------



## DSTEW

Some CyB. Lonsdale on the left.


----------



## greige matter

Sancho Panza Double Maduro LaMancha 5 pack

Sancho Panza Caballero 5 pack


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Five-pack of Oliva MB 3 and an LFD sampler from Holt's online.


----------



## shaun341

10er of Master blend 3 ordered from holts yesterday and on the front steps today when i got home great price and fast shipping


----------



## ColNostro

Not really a purchase on my part, but more on the part of my uncle. 2 La Aurora Preferidos, 2 of some Puerto Rican brand, and 2 Dominican Cohibas. Gonna be a good week


----------



## sh40218

I recently started smoking my way thru the Curivari brand. Picked up 2 of each Vitola:

Reserva Limitada- 2000/3000
Reserva Limitada Classica- Monarchs/ Imperiales
Gloria de Leon- Promentes/Dominente
El Gran Rey- Belicoso
Seleccion Privada Maduro- Fabuloso 

All are Nica Puros in 10ct boxes and are made in the traditional Cuban fashion(Double Binder,Entubar,Triple Cap). Rosado to Maduro and Med to Full bodied. So far I'm loving everything I've had from them.


----------



## nickbuttacavoli

Just ordered the limited release of Cain F lanceros in tubes box of ten, excited to try these!


----------



## Eddien8620

Box of Romeo and Juliette Habana Reserve from CigarBid


----------



## DSTEW

Daruma Mutante and Sucio
And a couple EP Carillo Cardinal Maduro
I am told I have a valentines package at home so will have to see


----------



## tswest11

Tatuaje Havana VI
Oliva V
5 Vegas AAA Torps


----------



## StogieJim

ahh i love that Tat Havana VI.... one of the first "premiums" I ever smoked.


----------



## DSTEW

Lets try those again. 
Some CyB. Lonsdale on the left. 









Daruma Mutante and Sucio
And a couple EP Carillo Cardinal Maduro
I am told I have a valentines package at home so will have to see


----------



## Dark Rose

Had a fiver of Acid Ltd. Def Sea show up (yeah, thought I'd give them a shot), a box of Le Bijou 1922 Le Corona, and a tin of Ashton Guilty Pleasure.

Big order showing up the weekend (unless C-bid is slow as molasses about shipping again... order processed Thursday, shipped Monday...)


----------



## DSTEW

Valentine's Day gift from a great wife.


----------



## MDS

Snagged a 5 pack of 5-Vegas Serie As off Cbid.


----------



## nikesupremedunk

My favorite NC's....Opus X's


----------



## klittle250

Last weeks order from the devil site showed up today.

5 pk La Duena Robustos
5 pk Oliva V Maduros


----------



## Jordan23

DSTEW said:


> Valentine's Day gift from a great wife.


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! I still have to get my boxes of these.


----------



## ColdSmoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Olivia Serie V Belicoso !! Closer look I can see plume developing ... It's going to be hard to resist this smoke.


----------



## MDS

half sized box of Ortega Serie D maduros!


----------



## Stillinger

I grabbed one of the same three pack of Opus X. Then I saw the b/m had papas fritas for like five under MSRP, so I got the last four tins. Happy that they're finally getting in more Liga stuff. They had a few boxes of no9, a box of t52 and the papas fritas. About time.


----------



## fauxtrot

When the opportunity arose, I couldn't help but get myself a little Valentine's Day present!


----------



## TTecheTTe

fauxtrot said:


>


Aren't they so sweet when they're sleeping? Very nice!


----------



## justbrew77

Box of 12 gauge corjo









Sealed box of As


----------



## StogieJim

Where did you score those A's?


----------



## Smoke0ne

Justin, let us know what you think of those Corojo 12 gauges. I smoked one of the original release last year and found them to have a good, one dimensional flavor, but it packed a huge nicotine punch for such a short stick.


----------



## Max_Power

A few fuente Fuentes to smoke in 2017, a tiny Nat Sherman, Ortega serie D natural and a unbanded cigar that is supposedly a DPG JJ maduro


----------



## henjg124

Ha Ha, just scored a box of Fuente Unnamed Reserve's from the local b&m.


----------



## orion1

Got some piggies and sharkies!


----------



## Suzza

orion1 said:


> Got some piggies and sharkies!


----------



## Dark Rose

Latest C-Bid score, a box and some fiver goodness...










Nording Hunter's Blend tin
Partagas Cifuentes Diciembre x5
AVO Maduro #9 x5
Ave Maria Clermont x5
Illusionne MK Corona x5
MUWAT +11 x5
Diesel Crucible x5
Padron '64 Corona x5
Undercrown Corona Viva Box

Had a new NewAir... for a day... it was damaged in transit, waiting on the replacement because I'm out of rooooooom!!!


----------



## yellot00tr

Just got a few of the illusione epernay le taureau, le matin, le grande, & nub 464 torpedo


----------



## FireRunner

Max_Power said:


> A few fuente Fuentes to smoke in 2017, a tiny Nat Sherman, Ortega serie D natural and a unbanded cigar that is supposedly a DPG JJ maduro


Nothing wrong with that photo  Nice.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

After a night out with my wife in Greenwood IN. I stopped by a B&M this afternoon and picked up a few sticks I have been wanting to try. Padron 3000,NUB Habano,Oliva V Torpedo,AF Gran Reserva 858.

PipePuffer2-17-13.jpg Photo by BowhuntnHoosier | Photobucket


----------



## Dark Rose

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> After a night out with my wife in Greenwood IN. I stopped by a B&M this afternoon and picked up a few sticks I have been wanting to try. Padron 3000,NUB Habano,Oliva V Torpedo,AF Gran Reserva 858.
> 
> PipePuffer2-17-13.jpg Photo by BowhuntnHoosier | Photobucket


Would that have been the Pipe Puffer? Nice shop, boutique brands are nil, but they have a fine selection of lines they do carry, and I've only been in a few times, but I like the atmosphere.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Dark Rose said:


> Would that have been the Pipe Puffer? Nice shop, boutique brands are nil, but they have a fine selection of lines they do carry, and I've only been in a few times, but I like the atmosphere.


That would be the place. I believe the owners name was Rick and he was very helpful. Had a Drew Estate JAVA in there with a few guys all were very nice and we chatted for about an hour. I agree very nice atmosphere.


----------



## sh40218

Rain City Cigars has a new Aged Selections Humi on display at the store. We pull out 3+ year old sticks and display them till they sell out. It's always changing and is a great way to see what aging is all about. 

Here are a few I picked up:

2x La Esception Batet Belicosos 2009
4x La Riquesa No.5 Petit Corona 2009
2x Leon Jimenes Cameroon LE Robusto 2006


----------



## Eddien8620

Nice Pickups!


----------



## Eddien8620

Looks So Tasty!



Dark Rose said:


> Latest C-Bid score, a box and some fiver goodness...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nording Hunter's Blend tin
> Partagas Cifuentes Diciembre x5
> AVO Maduro #9 x5
> Ave Maria Clermont x5
> Illusionne MK Corona x5
> MUWAT +11 x5
> Diesel Crucible x5
> Padron '64 Corona x5
> Undercrown Corona Viva Box
> 
> Had a new NewAir... for a day... it was damaged in transit, waiting on the replacement because I'm out of rooooooom!!!


----------



## splattttttt

Dark Rose said:


> Latest C-Bid score, a box and some fiver goodness...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nording Hunter's Blend tin
> Partagas Cifuentes Diciembre x5
> AVO Maduro #9 x5
> Ave Maria Clermont x5
> Illusionne MK Corona x5
> MUWAT +11 x5
> Diesel Crucible x5
> Padron '64 Corona x5
> Undercrown Corona Viva Box
> 
> Had a new NewAir... for a day... it was damaged in transit, waiting on the replacement because I'm out of rooooooom!!!


Quick! Run to WallyWorld and pick up a 20gal. tupperadore and some KL lol.
Nice score.


----------



## nfusion770

Picked up a few things from Cigar Monster
My Uzi Bait Fish 5 Pack
La Reloba Sumatra T.Gordo 5pk
601 Blue Label Robusto 5 Pk- Free

From Famous
Flor De Las Antillas Belicoso box

and from Cbid
Oliveros King Havano Oscuro Jester
Oliva Serie V Torpedo 5 pack for $25

A bunch of other stuff too. Been on a buying binge the past week or so and should probably take a break till March unless something unbelievable pops up.


----------



## Dark Rose

splattttttt said:


> Quick! Run to WallyWorld and pick up a 20gal. tupperadore and some KL lol.
> Nice score.


Already had tupperdores on hand (from when I was waiting on humi's), grabbed some spare KL sitting here in a bag, and will be ready as soon as their incarceration in my freezer is done!


----------



## Dark Rose

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> That would be the place. I believe the owners name was Rick and he was very helpful. Had a Drew Estate JAVA in there with a few guys all were very nice and we chatted for about an hour. I agree very nice atmosphere.


I always seem to be stopping in there on the way to somewhere else and haven't had time to just hang out and smoke yet... Have talked to the owner a few times, nice guy.


----------



## Goatmilk

Jumped on the Viaje wagon


----------



## djsmiles




----------



## capttrips

Went to the Tobacco Leaf in Jessup, Md yesterday and lost my mind. This place is a paradise for the 2%ers. Walked out with boxes of Tatuaje La Casita Criolla HCB, San Lotano Oval, illusione HL Nat, illusione HL Candela, EH Vidas (a must try), Tat Cazadores, Tatuaje Cazadore Especiales, Don Carlos Annivesarios, tatuaje Havana VI Verocu #5 . Also picked up singles of the Obsidian, illusione Ulta no. 1&9, illusione Epernays, and Curvaris.


----------



## B-daddy

capttrips said:


> Went to the Tobacco Leaf in Jessup, Md yesterday and lost my mind. This place is a paradise for the 2%ers. Walked out with boxes of Tatuaje La Casita Criolla HCB, San Lotano Oval, illusione HL Nat, illusione HL Candela, EH Vidas (a must try), Tat Cazadores, Tatuaje Cazadore Especiales, Don Carlos Annivesarios, tatuaje Havana VI Verocu #5 . Also picked up singles of the Obsidian, illusione Ulta no. 1&9, illusione Epernays, and Curvaris.


Holy crap.


----------



## capttrips

B-daddy said:


> Holy crap.


Holy crap was when the wife called this morning asking why the Amex card was declined!!


----------



## D307P

capttrips said:


> Went to the Tobacco Leaf in Jessup, Md yesterday and lost my mind. This place is a paradise for the 2%ers. Walked out with boxes of Tatuaje La Casita Criolla HCB, San Lotano Oval, illusione HL Nat, illusione HL Candela, EH Vidas (a must try), Tat Cazadores, Tatuaje Cazadore Especiales, Don Carlos Annivesarios, tatuaje Havana VI Verocu #5 . Also picked up singles of the Obsidian, illusione Ulta no. 1&9, illusione Epernays, and Curvaris.


Guess they closed up early and went home after you left.


----------



## B-daddy

capttrips said:


> Holy crap was when the wife called this morning asking why the Amex card was declined!!


"Golly, hon. I have no idea. There must be some kind of mistake. I'll call them and clear it up right away."


----------



## FireRunner

Just returned from the local shop. The humidor has new company.

2 My Father Flor de las Antillas
2 Asylum Premium
2 Asylum 13
2 Alec Bradley Tempus Medius 6
2 Oliva G (free gift from owner)

Tonight the Antillas and perhaps a L'atelier will be visiting the lounge.


----------



## MylesT

Picked up a AF Queen B and a DPG Blue Label Toro Gordo at the local B&M....was sorely tempted by the liga #9 and Opus Lost City...couldn't bring myself to spend it. Will try em some day! Humi is full anyways...need to retrieve my larger one from storage, this 20 count isn't cutting it!


----------



## capttrips

FireRunner said:


> Just returned from the local shop. The humidor has new company.
> 
> 2 My Father Flor de las Antillas
> 2 Asylum Premium
> 2 Asylum 13
> 2 Alec Bradley Tempus Medius 6
> 2 Oliva G (free gift from owner)
> 
> Tonight the Antillas and perhaps a L'atelier will be visiting the lounge.


What shop were you in and at what time?


----------



## capttrips

capttrips said:


> Holy crap was when the wife called this morning asking why the Amex card was declined!!


Yeah probably. The scary thing is my buddy out spent me. I know when the addiction is overcoming me, I just don't know how to stop it.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Freezer now has a CBID order.

5-5 Vegas Gold Maduro, The Brick (box press)
5-5 Vegas High Primings Dbl Corona
5-Isla del Sol Robusto
3-5 Vegas Robusto Sampler(1-Gold Maduro,1-Gold,1-Classic)


also bought a Colibri Grip CIGARfest cutter for $7


----------



## Eddien8620

Box was from CigarBid, the Opus X and the Padron from CigarInn in NYC... first time there, it was pretty cool!


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Local B&M pickup AF Curlyhead,Flor de Oliva,Baccarat The Game,Naked Churchill. I had a Naked Torpedo but it didn't make it home.

B&M AF CH,Flor De Oliva,Baccarat Game,Naked Churchill Photo by BowhuntnHoosier | Photobucket


----------



## StogieJim

Landed last night


----------



## sjcruiser36

Decided to make up for not getting to Holt's on Sunday, so I stopped by a local B&M for some sticks. There was a H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon with the purchases, but I decided to hang out in the lounge and enjoy a smoke.

Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne (Natural) Robusto
Perdomo Champagne (Noir/Maduro) Robusto
Romeo Y Julietta Reserva Real Verona's Court Tubo
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Juniors (Tin of 5)
Acid Blondie
Acid Wafe

View attachment 75335


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Anyone know how these smoke?


----------



## Shemp75

nikesupremedunk said:


> Anyone know how these smoke?


I will once we meet up and herf!


----------



## Brookswphoto




----------



## capttrips

Brookswphoto said:


>


Thanks for sharing Brooks!! I'd sell a kidney to get one.


----------



## justbrew77

Brookswphoto said:


>


Damn Brooks great pick up. Where in the hell did you find a full bundle?


----------



## Dubv23

That is awesome, great pickup


----------



## tswest11

I'm home for two weeks of R&R, so I HAD to stop by the Cigar International shop in Hamburg, PA. Wow, that place is awesome. If you are ever in the neighborhood...

Anyway, picked up a few. They have a buy 5 get 6th free. Sweet deal!

AB Prensado
Romeo by RyJ (these are hard to find, btw)
Gurkha Evil
Liga Undercrown (haven't tried these yet)

And a couple for the wife:
ACID Liquid
Drew Estate Java

Also picked up a MF Flor de la Antillas at another shop. Looking forward to comparing the Flor and the Prensado.


----------



## Outlaw

Just picked up 3 La Riqueza #2 's with a Groupon my wife gave me for a local B&M.


----------



## D307P

Went to a Drew Estate Event night at a B&M in Harrisburg (PA). Bought three T52 Belicoso (smoked one there) and a tin of Papa Fritas so I got three free. Picked a CyB and light and dark Tabak Especial for my wife. Also picked up a Gurkha Special Ops.


----------



## sh40218

Jason Holly from Viva Republica came by the shop with his rep for our area and hooked me up with some great sticks. His line is called Rapture and its med+Full body and rolled at La Aurora. The rep has accounts with various other brands and he shared some sticks with me as well. 

2 Rapture - Revel- Toro
1 Rature - Perdition - Robusto

1 La Palina KB
1 Casa Magna Colorado Lancero (Custom) sold in packs of 7)


----------



## splattttttt

justbrew77 said:


> Damn Brooks great pick up. Where in the hell did you find a full bundle?


he really didn't say a thing.


----------



## Bruck

2 10-packs of Gurkha Park Avenue churchills for $19 each on the "free fall" cbid auction  My favorite among the "budget smokes" strata.


----------



## JeremyAHoward

All on cigar bid lol

Gurkha Legend Vintage 2001 Aniversario Perfecto (Single) 
Gurkha Ninja Churchill (Single)	
Gurkha Black Dragon Fury Gran Torpedo (Single) 
Gurkha Blue Steel Torpedo (Single)
Gurkha Centurian Perfecto (Single)	
Cuba Libre Salomon (Single)
CAO Black Ltd. Edition Storm (Single)
5 Vegas Gold Double Corona (Single)
Bahia Gold Maduro Toro (Single)
Oliveros King Havano Oscuro Squire (Single)
Gurkha Widow Maker Natural Churchill (Single)	
Gurkha Black Dragon Robusto (Single)
Gurkha Crest Churchill - 5 Cigars
Man O' War Puro Authentico Corona (Single)
Gurkha Beast (Single)	
Man O' War Side Project : 52C (Single)


----------



## D307P

Stopped at my local B&M this morning and the local rep for La Flor Dominicana was there. He asked what I usually smoked and I told him mostly Fuentes. He picked out two that he said I should try, an Airbender Maestro and a Maduro Cabinet #6 .


----------



## DSTEW

Guess I'll pile on


----------



## Shemp75

I decided to downgrade my smokes for a bit so all I did was get 3 cigars this time


----------



## B-daddy

Been on business travel. Visited a local B&M. Not sure why but felt unusually spendy and picked up a couple of Padron 64 Principes and couple AF WOA. Not sure how you super premium folks do this. I usually get a whole bundle or a few 5-packs for $40. I'm afraid to smoke these because I might get addicted to good'uns.


----------



## jazzboypro

1 box of Brick House Churchill, first time i try them !!!

Already in the humi

Perdomo Exhibicion Maduro Churchill
Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Criollo Churchill
Carlos Toranos Master Churchill
Carlos Toranos Single Region Jalapa
Casa Magna Colorado Diadema


----------



## ColNostro

Picked up a 777 corojo and a five pack of J. Fuego Origen Originals, all at a kiosk in the Outlet Mall near San Juan. Tiny place, but some really cool sticks. Also at the kiosk were two vitolas of the RyJ Romeos, two other varieties of J.Fuego originals, a bunch of random Puerto Rican cigars, all varieties of La Aurora Preferidos in the colored cases, some odd perfectos, and a box of Dominican fauxhibas.


----------



## loulax07

ColNostro said:


> Picked up a 777 corojo and a five pack of J. Fuego Origen Originals, all at a kiosk in the Outlet Mall near San Juan. Tiny place, but some really cool sticks. Also at the kiosk were two vitolas of the RyJ Romeos, two other varieties of J.Fuego originals, a bunch of random Puerto Rican cigars, all varieties of La Aurora Preferidos in the colored cases, some odd perfectos, and a box of Dominican fauxhibas.


If ur still in San Juan, there's a great b&m in Old San Juan, who stocks Unicos. Best b&m I've ever been to. 
And Go Blue!


----------



## TTecheTTe

B-daddy said:


> ... Not sure how you super premium folks do this. I usually get a whole bundle or a few 5-packs for $40. I'm afraid to smoke these because I might get addicted to good'uns.


By the box! You'll always have one when you want one, and they will be better as they will (hopefully) be aged. I also smoke a lot of bundles, as a good smoke doesn't have to be expensive as you have found.


----------



## sh40218

Picked up a tin of Papas Fritas & Fuente SS yesterday as well as a few more from my stores Aged Selection. 

Papas Fritas
Fuente Short Stories 
Leon Jimenes Cameroon 2001 LE Robusto
La Riqueza No5 2009


----------



## klittle250

I'm on the road for business, so I stopped by the Ole Grapevine Cigar Co in Grapevine, TX yesterday. Had some good conversation and picked up a couple T52 rubostos, an L40 and had them ship the last 13 Oliva V #4 's that they had. I love those #4 's :biggrin1:


----------



## Chrismd77

Small pick up for the weekend


----------



## devonbuy

Quorum handmade in Nicaragua, although they tend to be a bit bitter towards the end.

Willem II Coronas from Holland are quite ok for the price.


----------



## FireRunner

This came in the morning. Will post cigars later


----------



## B-daddy

What's that, some kinda alien space vee-hikle?



FireRunner said:


> This came in the morning. Will post cigars later


----------



## FireRunner

B-daddy said:


> What's that, some kinda alien space vee-hikle?


If I tell you...they'll hurt me :boom:

Also new are 5 Alec Bradley American Classic Toro and 5 Alec Bradley Harvest Habano 1997 Toro.


----------



## B-daddy

Went big today. Spent $18 on:

5 x 5 Vegas Series 'A' Archetype
5 x La Vieja Habana Connecticut Chateau Corona


----------



## TTecheTTe

devonbuy said:


> Quorum handmade in Nicaragua, although they tend to be a bit bitter towards the end.


 Are you smoking these ROTT and/or over humidified? I usually have a bundle of these on hand for new/non-cigar smokers. As they are mild, I don't smoke them often, and have never found one to be bitter. I had picked up a new bundle just this week, and smoked one ROTT without any bitterness.


----------



## TTecheTTe

B-daddy said:


> Went big today. Spent $18 on:
> 
> 5 x 5 Vegas Series 'A' Archetype
> 5 x La Vieja Habana Connecticut Chateau Corona


C'mon, get a yerself box already! :lol:


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Stopped by the local B&M picked up a AF 858 and UC Gran Toro. Now the question which one gets lit up tonight?


----------



## D307P

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> Stopped by the local B&M picked up a AF 858 and UC Gran Toro. Now the question which one gets lit up tonight?


I vote for the Fuente 8-5-8, I like them better then the UC.


----------



## orion1

At my B&M got a tin of Papas Fritas and a La Gloria de Cuba. But tonight I will try Illusione 88.


----------



## TTecheTTe

D307P said:


> I vote for the Fuente 8-5-8, I like them better then the UC.


^^this^^


----------



## D307P

I was trying to slow down on purchases but I saw these hiding high up on a shelf in the walkin at a B&M the other night. Went back and bought them today. Best part was they were all reasonably priced.

Fuente 8-5-8 Sungrown
Fuente Anejo #46 
Liga Feral Flying Pig


----------



## shaun341

D307P said:


> I was trying to slow down on purchases but I saw these hiding high up on a shelf in the walkin at a B&M the other night. Went back and bought them today. Best part was they were all reasonably priced.
> 
> Fuente 8-5-8 Sungrown
> Fuente Anejo #46
> Liga Feral Flying Pig


very nice score


----------



## shaun341

Just checked the mail and got these in today


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

This was received on 2-19-13 I put in freezer and then into fridge. Just came out today.

CBID2-19-13.jpg Photo by BowhuntnHoosier | Photobucket


----------



## tylernim




----------



## yellot00tr

Box of aurora preferido saphire tubes, and 2 boxes cabaiguan corona extra


----------



## David C. Serna

Just scored a box sheath of Papas Fritas with 7 tins of 4 sticks for $142.05 total. This works out to $5.07 per stick.


----------



## Dubv23

Just got these bad boys!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Padron 1964 Anniversary x3

I've been licking my lips since I won the bid last. I'll be like a kid at the candy store waiting for the mailman this week!!


----------



## nfusion770

David C. Serna said:


> Just scored a box sheath of Papas Fritas with 7 tins of 4 sticks for $142.05 total. This works out to $5.07 per stick.


Pretty darn good price on some tasty little smokes.


----------



## nfusion770

sjcruiser36 said:


> Padron 1964 Anniversary x3
> 
> I've been licking my lips since I won the bid last. I'll be like a kid at the candy store waiting for the mailman this week!!


Have you had these before? I was pretty heavily into these for a while then I gravitated to the 26s. Both great cigars that I always keep on hand.


----------



## sjcruiser36

This will be my first ones. I've had a few Padron 2000 & 3000, but from I've been hearing and reading, this is the cigar to try. They were going for $11.00 on cbid, which was rejected, I thought I was going to be in a bidding war, but I won at $12.00. They had 4 for sale and I only bid on 3, so after I try one, and let the others rest for awhile, I'll go back and bid on a few more different sizes.



nfusion770 said:


> Pretty darn good price on some tasty little smokes.


----------



## D307P

Stopped at a B&M I don't usually frequent and bought 2 Viaje Skull & Bones. I've read a few posts that guys liked them, so I thought I would give them a try.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Picked up a box of Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 Maduros.


----------



## David C. Serna

nfusion770 said:


> Pretty darn good price on some tasty little smokes.


I sure thoUght so. In fact, I'm going back to the store and buying another box sheath today!


----------



## capttrips

Busy cigar weekend here. Bought a box of Aurora 107 coronas, box of Ortega Serie D, a fiver of Wild Bunch iron Mike and fivers of acquaintane anthropology, cranium, EMH, knuckle dragged, Cromagnon mandible, and intemperance AB XXI Avarice. Forgot, also got a box of Iconic Recluse Kanu's. got to get me more of these.​


----------



## capttrips

Dubv23 said:


> Just got these bad boys!


Mine will be here next week.!


----------



## timot_one

I haven't updated any of my recent purchases, but here's what I got today.

2x Gurkha Cellar Reserve Perfecto
2x My Father Limited Edition 2012
2x Cain F Lancero Tubo
2x Tatuaje 7th Capa Especial
4x Tatuaje Petite Cazadores Reserva


----------



## Dubv23

Love them! Smoked one last night and it was great


----------



## justbrew77

These came in on Saturday


----------



## Sarge

Landed Friday. Smoked the +1 last night. Personally, just like Little Boris these are staying down for a while.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Another CBID order plus a local B&M pickup.

5-Diesel Unholy Cocktail Torpedos
5-Diesel d.5
5-Cult Robusto
1-AF Gran Reserva

CBID2-25-13DieselUCDieselULd5Cult.jpg Photo by BowhuntnHoosier | Photobucket


----------



## ColdSmoker

Ordered a 10 pack of Torano Exodus '50 Years' Robusto and a 5 pack of 601 Blue Label and an ashtray. I need to stop or I'm getting divorced for sure.


----------



## Shemp75

Got these on Saturday!


----------



## Ky70

Tatuaje La Riqueza and Perdomo 20th anniv.


----------



## D307P

Box of Room 101 OSOK Trucha


----------



## splattttttt

Shemp75 said:


> Got these on Saturday!


what made you want to buy these?


----------



## Shemp75

splattttttt said:


> what made you want to buy these?


I for once wanted to be part of the cool kids group.

Oh and I am a major Tat whore.


----------



## capttrips

splattttttt said:


> what made you want to buy these?


Like I said I only purchase limited edition cigars. This was limited and something new so why not go for it?

Oh, and I wanted to be one of the cool kids like Shemp!!


----------



## splattttttt

I wanted to check the price cause I like being cool too lol, but noticed that they're fresh out. Funny how these are marketed so closely as the little Boris. 
Priced the same too?


----------



## Eddien8620

From CigarBid!!!


----------



## jeepman_su

Stopped at a B&M i had never been too on my way home from work last night. Picked up a few nice things.


----------



## capttrips

A box of Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary Toros. I hate to say this but this cigar is in my top 25.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Shemp75 said:


> I for once wanted to be part of the cool kids group.
> 
> Oh and I am a major Tat whore.


Didn't you know Shemp is a baller?!


----------



## tswest11

Got a few new treats last night.

My Father #1 (smoked it last night, loved it)
Surrogate Skullbreaker
Tatuaje Capa Especial
Pinar Del Rio Habano Sun Grown

And few from Cbid:
10 Gurkha Evil Toro
5 AB Prensado
5 Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Duque
5 Tatuaje Miami

Oh, and a lawyer to begin processing my impending divorce.


----------



## thebigk

this week was a bad week for the pocket book. on monday first order 3 90 miles reserva no 4. 3 trinidad belicoso. box of 10 oliva g toro tubes.TUE a box of af 858 sun grown a tin of papas fritas 5 pack of af mag. r52 2 5 vegas relic 2 5 vegas miami 2 lu corona viva 2 lu belicoso 1 opus x dbl rob. mad. 5pack vs ct yankee WED 8 lbs kl next the divorce papers


----------



## Gordo1473

Had to control myself to not buy entire box


----------



## sh40218

Picked up a few Punch Grand Crü Maduo No. 2's for fun. Never really liked Punch but these are supposed to be some of the best from the Honduran Brand. Also some Illusione Singulare 2010 Phantom singles.


----------



## justbrew77

Gordo1473 said:


> Had to control myself to not buy entire box


believe me your going to want to go back and buy the whole box :bounce:


----------



## klittle250

Apparently I bought some Nica Libre's on the devil site last week :hmm:


----------



## Suzza




----------



## Shemp75

Its really a Sale/drop ship buy/trade but it worked out great for both parties!

Heres my take!


----------



## D307P

Was at my local B&M tonight for a Tarazona Event night. Eddie Tarazona was there and is a very nice guy. Bought a Tarazona Classic, XTC, and 305, and I got the Cubanacan free. Also bought a Gurkha Ghost Angel, an EH Passion, and an EH Cultura.

Smoked the XTC, the Gurkha Ghost, and the EH Cultura while at the event.

Tomorrow night hitting a different area B&M for a Torano Event night.


----------



## Goatmilk

Just some daily smokes......


----------



## Fuelie95

Nice!


Suzza said:


>


----------



## Fuelie95

Great selection! Just picked up a box of Papas Fritas myself... 


jeepman_su said:


> Stopped at a B&M i had never been too on my way home from work last night. Picked up a few nice things.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Goatmilk said:


> Just some daily smokes......


You're one of the lucky ones to get a pre-release box, huh? Lucky bastige!!!


----------



## Shemp75

My first box was lonely so I just had too sneak a second box.


----------



## jeepman_su

Fuelie95 said:


> Great selection! Just picked up a box of Papas Fritas myself...


I had bought a pack the week before and wanted to smoke a few and let a few rest for a while so I decided to grab another pack haha. I hear they are very good. I may have to go back there and pick up some more of the 858 Sungrown though haha!


----------



## Selias

1 box LP L40
1 box Undercrown Corona Viva
1 box La Aurora 107 Corona


----------



## Reg

Had to flight it.


----------



## D307P

At Torano Cigar event tonight. Bought a Torano Salutem, Master, and Vault, so I picked a Serie Jalapa as a free one. Also bought a Fuente Don Carlos Belicoso and a Room 101 by Camacho.


----------



## tswest11

My haul from last night, plus a Torano 1959 50 yr, which is ashes now.


----------



## DSTEW

Some 8-5-8 natural Sungrown. Not to be confused with the 8-5-8 Natural, or the 8-5-8 Maduro, or the 8-5-8 claro...









a Box of Quesada Heisenberg 









and the Tatuaje 2012 Cojonu Book. Cool box - love these things.


----------



## sh40218

Diamond Crown Maduro #4- I didn't know that these existed? Picked up one at work today and I'm anxious to try it. Anybody like these? I like the Maximus and hope it's as good.


----------



## Shemp75

YUMMY GOODNESS!


----------



## jeepman_su

I picked up a box of Undercown Corona Viva's this weekend at a Drew Esatate event. Not a bad deal they tacked on a Undercrown Perfect Cut Cutter, Joya De Nicaragua 6 cigar sampler and a hat. You also got a few raffle tickets with it and I wound up winning another cutter and a 6 pack of the Acid Kuba Kuba. Now granted I don't like the Acid's but my gf does so it all worked out haha.


----------



## craig61a

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Box of 10 TTT TRINIDAD RESERVE SIGLO VI on a JR special $34.95 shipped...


----------



## durbs

Nice pick up shemp


----------



## Stillinger

there goes a lot of uncle sam's return.


----------



## synergy012

Score! Just tracked down what may very well be the last 2 boxes of La Palina Goldie Laguito No. 2. They should ship tomorrow, but I won't fully believe it till I have them in my hands.


----------



## shaun341

Just got these today. Only keeping half the box as I did a split with someone but they look so nice as a full box.


----------



## DSTEW

Arturo Fuente Sungrown Magnum R 54. Box split with my brother. Really like these things and they come to like 5.50 a cigar on the box purchase.


----------



## yellowv




----------



## sjcruiser36

Seems like the meteorologist got it wrong again, and all it did was rain last night into this morning. After making my airport drop off, I made it to Holt's right as they were opening. This time around I was able to find a parking spot on the street, one block down. So, here's my stash, half of which I'm going to let rest, and the other half I'm going to take on vacation in a few weeks or so.

Holt's was running a special, buy four get one free on singles, and the way they rang up the order, I was able to get the Padron and one Upmann Vintage Cameroon for free.

View attachment 75672


Ashton Cabinet Tres Petite x2
Flor de las Antillas Toro x2
Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur #3 
H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon Robusto x2 
Fuenta Fuenta Opus X Perfecxion #4 x2
Padron 1964 Anniversary Natural Principe 
San Cristobal Elegancia Robusto x2


----------



## Chrismd77

Three different sized Herrera Esteli and two Cuenca Y Blanco Robustos. I cant wait to try the Herrera Esteli this weekend. The weather should be great!


----------



## Mr Dude65

yellowv said:


>


Where can one find those black markets? They look amazing!!!


----------



## yellowv

Smoke Inn has them.


----------



## Mr Dude65

Seem to be out of stock...


----------



## synergy012

Spent a little while hunting these down. Only planned on getting one but couldn't resist.


----------



## GregS

ordered:

AF Cuban Corona Natural
AF Cuban Corona Maduro
RyJ Love Story
My Father petit robusto
Hemingway Short Story
Gran Habano vintage 2002 (x2) to see what all the low priced hype is about


----------



## jeepman_su

Mr Dude65 said:


> Where can one find those black markets? They look amazing!!!


CI has them.


----------



## Mr Dude65

jeepman_su said:


> CI has them.


Thanks, man!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

A Fuente Shark
Oliva V Liga Especial Torp.
L'Atelier LAT56
Viaje Satori Karma
Satori Zen


----------



## jeepman_su

Pic kind of sucks but a box of Lat 52's arrived today.


----------



## DSTEW

La Sirena Trident/Merlion robusto 5 Packs.
And a T52 Sampler to revisit.


----------



## fishboy2.0

5 601 Blue Label Robusto
5 Alec Bradley Overture
5 MUWAT Baitfish


----------



## B-daddy

La Herencia Cubana CORE Sampler Box (2 each x 4 sizes)
5-pack Blue Label Coronas
5-pack Xikar HC Series Conni Robusto
5-pack Cult Torpedo

The CroMagnon Cometh Sampler (RoMa Craft)
The Aquitaine Cometh Sampler (RoMa Craft)
The Intemperance Volstead Sampler (RoMa Craft)


----------



## yellowv

jeepman_su said:


> CI has them.


Yep they posted them up today. 
I picked up a couple more at smoke inn as well as a couple of tins of Papas Fritas today.


----------



## pippin925

yellowv said:


> Yep they posted them up today.
> I picked up a couple more at smoke inn as well as a couple of tins of Papas Fritas today.


Any feedback on the AB Dirty Hooligans? Almost picked up some this afternoon, but picked up some LP#9s instead.


----------



## fiatster

A few My Uzi Weights A Ton 5x60's


----------



## yellowv

pippin925 said:


> Any feedback on the AB Dirty Hooligans? Almost picked up some this afternoon, but picked up some LP#9s instead.


No. Not yet. I probably won't fire one up til St Pattys day.


----------



## Max_Power

A couple pickups from some great members here. 5 My Father 2010 LE and 10 Tat TAA 2012


----------



## thebigk

View attachment 75782
had a friend pick these up for me ]


----------



## splattttttt

Max_Power said:


> A couple pickups from some great members here. 5 My Father 2010 LE and 10 Tat TAA 2012


I noticed the TAA 12 and said; hey. I have one of those. I guess the reason I haven't smoke mine yet is because I want someone to tell me how they smoke ( :


----------



## Max_Power

splattttttt said:


> I noticed the TAA 12 and said; hey. I have one of those. I guess the reason I haven't smoke mine yet is because I want someone to tell me how they smoke ( :


I don't know about the 12s yet, but the 2011 was awesome, and I'm pretty sure it's the same blend, just slightly larger.


----------



## tylernim

Max_Power said:


> I don't know about the 12s yet, but the 2011 was awesome, and I'm pretty sure it's the same blend, just slightly larger.


The 12's are incredible. The smaller ring gauge compared the the '11 did the blend good...


----------



## Dazz

Made a small order recently, testing the waters.
1 box of Joya De Nicaragua Antano Consul
1 box of La Flor Dominicana Carajos Oscuro.

I paid for express international shipping so I should receive my order in the mail sometime next week. :mrgreen:

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## splattttttt

tylernim said:


> The 12's are incredible. The smaller ring gauge compared the the '11 did the blend good...


Thanks for sharing Tyler.


----------



## Wallbright




----------



## slimjim32

splattttttt said:


> I noticed the TAA 12 and said; hey. I have one of those. I guess the reason I haven't smoke mine yet is because I want someone to tell me how they smoke ( :


The 2011 is better, but the 2012 is a superb smoke. If you have smoked the 2011, you won't be disappointed in the 2012


----------



## Mr Dude65

Wallbright said:


>


Are those Flor De Las Antillas? I had the toro a week ago at a B&M, and it was easily one of the best smokes I've ever had!


----------



## Wallbright

Mr Dude65 said:


> Are those Flor De Las Antillas? I had the toro a week ago at a B&M, and it was easily one of the best smokes I've ever had!


Sorry for the blurry pictures. I didn't realize it was so bad when I uploaded it from my phone. They are the Emilio Draig Ks.


----------



## Mr Dude65

Wallbright said:


> Sorry for the blurry pictures. I didn't realize it was so bad when I uploaded it from my phone. They are the Emilio Draig Ks.


Oh, okay! Well, either way, nice pick up!


----------



## atbat16

I just got picked up some singles:

Oliva Serie V Special V Figurado
La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro No. 4
Padron 1964 Anniversary Exclusivo Maduro
Oliva Serie V Double Robusto
Warlock Robusto
Carlos Torano - Exodus 1959 50 Years - Box Press
Avo - Heritage - Robusto

These were all on my list to try, but I am really looking forward to the 64 padron. Hopefully I will have time this weekend to enjoy it


----------



## djsmiles

5- Tatuaje Conoju 2006
5- Undercrown Robustos
Box of Nica Libre Principes


----------



## ColdSmoker

5 Nica Libres
5 Nub Camaroon
10 JDN 1970 Consul
Box Mi Barrio


----------



## thebigk

picked up a few sticks the last week 2 lp t52 rob. 
2 gurkha cellaer reserve rop.
1 my father no 4
3 padron 1964 principe nat.


----------



## shaun341

Just got a 10er of Jaime Garcia Robbies in yesterday. Tried to take a pic but they kept coming up sideways and gave up.


----------



## FireRunner

Two Padron 64 Anniversary
Box of L'Atelier 54


----------



## sm0ke

CI shipment came in, taking advantage of my new found picture posting abilities.

10 CAO Brazilia gol
10 CAO Black bengal hiding under the Brazilias
CIs "top shelf humidor combo" new humi/10 pack sampler
tin of Hoyo cigarillos for inbetweens.

Slipped up and ordered again today, will have to post when those come in 








:edited not sure if picture attached or not.


----------



## fauxtrot

fauxtrot's Tax Refund Shopping Spree:

A box of Emilio Draig K Coronas










A box of Arturo Fuente Anejo No. 46s










A box of Herrera Esteli Short Coronas










As you can see, I'm a big fan of the smaller RGs. I was lucky enough to find a good price on the Draigs, and the Anejos at a little below MSRP. The Herreras were one of those decisions that come to you when you're barely half-way through your first-ever stick of the blend. I'm interested to see how they end up with a little time in the humi.


----------



## Isaac

Just picked up a 5-pack of Cain Nub 460 Maduros for $13!

Both love and hate the devil site!


----------



## preston

Untitled by thescampio, on Flickr








only 164 sticks care of tuxguy


Untitled by thescampio, on Flickr


----------



## jeepman_su

preston said:


> Untitled by thescampio, on Flickr
> 
> View attachment 43279
> 
> only 164 sticks care of tuxguy
> 
> 
> Untitled by thescampio, on Flickr


Lol so you were the lucky buyer of that collection. Enjoy man there was some really nice stuff in there I considered jumping on that!


----------



## Max_Power

jeepman_su said:


> Lol so you were the lucky buyer of that collection. Enjoy man there was some really nice stuff in there I considered jumping on that!


I think Jason is splitting this into random blind samplers, great way to get in on the spoils!


----------



## splattttttt

Max_Power said:


> I think Jason is splitting this into random blind samplers, great way to get in on the spoils!


Fact #1 . Must share info ( ;


----------



## klittle250

After the last few posts I'm almost ashamed to say that I bought another 5er of Herrera Esteli short coronas. That's probably just a rounding error for you fellas :cheeky:


----------



## jazzboypro

1 bundle of Flor de Oliva Maduro churchill
1 bundle Indian Tabac Classic Chief churchill
1 bundle of GR Special Red Label churchill


----------



## greige matter

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just bought a box of Aging Room Havao Impromptu.

Came with 10 free cigars a 20 count humidor and cutter.


----------



## jeepman_su

(5) - Draig K's
(5) - Honey and Hand Gernades
(5) - Tramp Stamp
(2) - Liga No. 9
(3) - Opus X Reserva D'Chateau
(2) - Torano Salutem
(1) - Illusione MJ12 Maduro


----------



## jeepman_su

Stopped on the way home to pick up these guys


----------



## DSTEW

Pretty good haul here. I believe you guys all know each other?









then some tat TAA2012, LG small batch #4 , Nat shurman timeless, and la daruma monstro - first really thick cigar I ever liked.


----------



## Max_Power

The LG small batch are incredible smokes that don't get nearly enough love. Nice pickups!



DSTEW said:


> Pretty good haul here. I believe you guys all know each other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then some tat TAA2012, LG small batch #4 , Nat shurman timeless, and la daruma monstro - first really thick cigar I ever liked.


----------



## RayJax

Jeff and Daniel,

Awesome pickups guys!


----------



## sh40218

Illusione Singulare 2010 Phantom 15ct. The best Singulare IMHO.


----------



## ChanCon




----------



## atbat16

Friday Monster Mashup: 5 pack of short story's. Hard to beat @ $25 w/ free shipping.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Its nice to be nice to other people, especially those in the retail or service sector. Two weeks ago family was visiting and wanted to go to A.C. So we drove the 30 minutes down, stopping by the Walk Outlet, and Pier Shops at Caesars, before heading over to the Borgata, which is our normal place to play. In the Pier Shops, I found an Everything for $10 Store, which is also known as Bijou Turner. I purchased two Tiger lighters, one which we found out didn't work upon trying to fill and light it. When we left the Pier Shops, I stopped by the Wine and Cigar Ship in Caesars, and browsed for awhile with my brother in-law while, while chatting it up with the workers. Today I went to return the broken lighter which I did with no problem, and upon leaving out I stopped by the Wine and Cigar store, after noticing some fairly reasonable sticks in the window. Last time I was their the only thing I saw was Opus X ($$$$$) and the St. Dupont Lighters, which we're between $500, to well over a $1,000. Today, I browsed the store taking note of all the major brands, along with some lesser know brands. I first picked up a Rocky Patel Vintage 2003 Cameroon Robusto, and then the MUWAT's caught my eye. After glancing over the selection, I saw some brown packaging which was for the Baitfish, which everyone is talking about. I had no interest in these cigars, hadn't purchased them before or was aware of the price. All of the packages were close, so none were single sticks. The listed price on the shelf said $8.96, so I asked the lady if she could open the package, because I would like one stick. She told me that the price was for the package of 5. I told her that I didn't think that was right, because the sticks were very popular. So, she went to the register, and the price came up of $8.96 for the package, and I could see the words package on the screen. I again told her I didn't think this was right, so she called over her coworker, who confirmed that she had been selling the entire package for $8.96, as it shows on the screen. I explained the popularity of the sticks again to both of them this time, and they both replied that if the price listed was suppose to be for one stick and not the package, the price listed was going to be the price it sold for today. And before someone asks, I didn't take advantage of the situation, I stayed with the one pack.

Can't wait to try out the Baitfish tonight!!!!

View attachment 75869
View attachment 75870


----------



## B-daddy

Hooah. You got a bargain and did the right thing. Can't beat that. Good karma.


----------



## B-daddy

Sorry, bro. I can't bump your RG. Can someone hook-up sjcruiser36 for me?



sjcruiser36 said:


> Its nice to be nice to other people, especially those in the retail or service sector. ... I explained the popularity of the sticks again to both of them this time, and they both replied that if the price listed was suppose to be for one stick and not the package, the price listed was going to be the price it sold for today. And before someone asks, I didn't take advantage of the situation, I stayed with the one pack.


----------



## Wallbright

B-daddy said:


> Sorry, bro. I can't bump your RG.  Can someone hook-up sjcruiser36 for me?


I got him for ya.


----------



## B-daddy

Thx Tyler. 

And on the topic at hand, my latest purchase has been one La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Reserva and one La Duena Petite Lancero. Both of these were very nice sticks. Actually got a little dark cherry flavor from the LADC. Don't think I've tasted that before. The cigars were made even more enjoyable by the company of a good BOTL (@Bruck) when we met at our local B&M, Tobaccology, in Manassas, VA. The joint was hopping as a cigar club was meeting there that night. We enjoyed a couple of smokes and a little Macallan 12, and shot the shit for a few hours. Very enjoyable and my first opportunity to meet any of my fellow Puffers in person.


----------



## DMS7502

Went to a great event at Federal Cigar in New Hampshire this afternoon. Picked up some great smokes and swag.
Bundle of Ratzillas
Box of CyB short coronas
A few My Father " Special F" ( awesome smoke, had one at the event)
A few LAT 46 (another great smoke that I had today)
Liga Privada A 
Flying pig cutter
Undercrown hat

Got to meet Jose Ortega and Janny Garcia, Pete Johnson, Willy Herrera and some other great industry people. Great day!!


----------



## Max_Power

Awesome stuff! I'm kicking myself for not going to this today, but last year I left the event early to meet a girl and this year is our 1 year anni. Hoping I can still get boxes over the phone on Monday. Really want the special F and EPC gold medals.



DMS7502 said:


> Went to a great event at Federal Cigar in New Hampshire this afternoon. Picked up some great smokes and swag.
> Bundle of Ratzillas
> Box of CyB short coronas
> A few My Father " Special F" ( awesome smoke, had one at the event)
> A few LAT 46 (another great smoke that I had today)
> Liga Privada A
> Flying pig cutter
> Undercrown hat
> 
> Got to meet Jose Ortega and Janny Garcia, Pete Johnson, Willy Herrera and some other great industry people. Great day!!


----------



## loulax07

DMS7502 said:


> Went to a great event at Federal Cigar in New Hampshire this afternoon. Picked up some great smokes and swag.
> Bundle of Ratzillas
> Box of CyB short coronas
> A few My Father " Special F" ( awesome smoke, had one at the event)
> A few LAT 46 (another great smoke that I had today)
> Liga Privada A
> Flying pig cutter
> Undercrown hat
> 
> Got to meet Jose Ortega and Janny Garcia, Pete Johnson, Willy Herrera and some other great industry people. Great day!!


How do they still have Ratzillas?!?! Salivating.


----------



## DMS7502

Max_Power said:


> Awesome stuff! I'm kicking myself for not going to this today, but last year I left the event early to meet a girl and this year is our 1 year anni. Hoping I can still get boxes over the phone on Monday. Really want the special F and EPC gold medals.


COngrats on your anny!! This event is definitely a blast, i'll definitely be going annually! If the special f is still available on monday, its definitely worth a box buy!! I didnt get to try the epc, but they seemed to have a lot left in stock so you should be good there!!


----------



## mando3

I've been going to one of the B&M around here and asked for "something new" and I got a Namakubi Ecuador and a RoMa Craft Aquitaine. 

I have yet to try the Namakubi, but the Aquitaine is an awesome cigar


----------



## fiatster

Oliva Serie 'V' Sampler - Box of 5


----------



## Calikind

Room 101 Namakubi Ecuadorian Chingon 
Illusione Cuchillos Cubanos(free)
Great purchase from Smoke Inn. Hat was an unexpected added bonus.


----------



## fiatster

Don't know how they taste but they certainly look cool. 


Calikind said:


> Room 101 Namakubi Ecuadorian Chingon
> Illusione Cuchillos Cubanos(free)
> Great purchase from Smoke Inn. Hat was an unexpected added bonus.


----------



## DSTEW

Box Split on the Gorditos. My favorite undercrown even though I usually don't like anything over 54 ring guage.


----------



## ColdSmoker

My first box purchase!


----------



## MDS

Bought a box of happiness (corona vivas):










Also got 2 camacho triple maduros


----------



## fiatster

I just have to say that these pictures of cigars are beautiful. There is just something about cigars that is very nice to look at. I don't know, maybe it's just me.


----------



## Max_Power

DMS7502 said:


> COngrats on your anny!! This event is definitely a blast, i'll definitely be going annually! If the special f is still available on monday, its definitely worth a box buy!! I didnt get to try the epc, but they seemed to have a lot left in stock so you should be good there!!


Well, I missed the event but made it there today. Grabbed a great box but missed out on the swag, but happy as hell to have the box. Fed 109 90th anni redux from Tatuaje. And a handful of singles. My Father special F, L'atelier 46, a few le bijou CT corona gordas, Herrera estili lonsdale and EPC gold medal.


----------



## Eddien8620

Great Purchase!! I bought the same box about 3 weeks ago,.... havent tried the Gorditos yet



DSTEW said:


> Box Split on the Gorditos. My favorite undercrown even though I usually don't like anything over 54 ring guage.


----------



## Stillinger

just got here. Bit excited.


----------



## preston

went a little insane this week with the gf dropping me. luckily i have my sticks and vherf to keep me company/get over it lol
*illusione *r* rothschilde cab of 50
*viaje supershot criollo 12 gauge box
*viaje event only bundle of exclusivos
*viaje oro pequinos box
*RoMa Cromagnon knucledragger box
*RoMa Cromagnon ATLATL (lancero)
*RoMa Aquitaine ATLATL
*Illusione Epernay L'Excellence box -unreleased yet I'm told
*Tatuaje RC 184 box
*box of Lou Rodriquez (taking a chance on these cause a botl said they're tasty)
*some event only tat black 3packs
*viaje BiG IvAns
*and lots of cc's

I think my cc melted! And I had to grab another cooler :lol:


----------



## shaun341

Never had one of these yet but am looking forward to a warm day and some free time to ash one.


----------



## fiatster

You don't have time for a gf with all that new stash.


preston said:


> went a little insane this week with the gf dropping me. luckily i have my sticks and vherf to keep me company/get over it lol
> *illusione *r* rothschilde cab of 50
> *viaje supershot criollo 12 gauge box
> *viaje event only bundle of exclusivos
> *viaje oro pequinos box
> *RoMa Cromagnon knucledragger box
> *RoMa Cromagnon ATLATL (lancero)
> *RoMa Aquitaine ATLATL
> *Illusione Epernay L'Excellence box -unreleased yet I'm told
> *Tatuaje RC 184 box
> *box of Lou Rodriquez (taking a chance on these cause a botl said they're tasty)
> *some event only tat black 3packs
> *viaje BiG IvAns
> *and lots of cc's
> 
> I think my cc melted! And I had to grab another cooler :lol:


----------



## ChanCon

Jealous of the ferals guys

Here's my Monday snag
-Illusione 88
-Padron 1926 Maduro
-La Duena robusto
-Oliva Serie V Melanio robusto


----------



## lebz

Picked up a box of Short Story for my week down in Florida for the wedding. Only brought back 4! They were a huge hit with BOTLs and noobs.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel




----------



## shaun341

Those look tasty


----------



## sh40218

I picked up some sticks over the Cigar Association of Washington Fundraiser as well as at my B&M.

Illusione •r• Rothchild - can barely keep these in stock!
Headley Grange Estupendos
Nestor Miranda Special Seleccion
Curivari Reserva Limitada 4000
Curivari El Gran Rey Belicoso
Guillermo Leon Lonsdales - From a great Pilot & BOTL- Thanks Mark!
Illusione Eperney Le Petit - Thanks Chris from IPCPR!
Thunder by Nimish Toro
DR Montecristo White Toro
Montecristo Epic No2 - Thanks Steve from Altadis
CAO Rock & Rolled Toro
And many more...


----------



## mrdowntown

Mazo of toraño noventa maduro latin
Mazo xikar hc series maduro robusto
Free cuba 2 fer


----------



## capttrips

Illusione 'R' Cabinet


----------



## shaun341

La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte 5er 
Asylum 13 robs 5er

last weeks cbid winnings


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

*More* Papas Fritas!  I can never have too many of these.

Picked up a box plus a few extra tins.

Also, scored a great deal on the 10 Camacho Triple Maduros, and threw in two Oliva Serie G Special Gs for good measure.



















We'll see how long these Papas Fritas last...


----------



## Tyler S

Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real. My 2nd "real" cigar ever, looking forward to smoking it!


----------



## Stillinger

I really enjoy the special G's, and my friends who don't smoke much like them even more.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Stillinger said:


> I really enjoy the special G's, and my friends who don't smoke much like them even more.


Yep, they're great. I need to get another box, but I've been on a bit of a tear buying other boxes right now.


----------



## Stillinger

I got one on the devil site around Christmas. Great purchase and I might need to get another.

They're an easy mooch cigar that gives enough quality and time when it's cold. Few buddies are into them so they're moving up to different smokes


----------



## getkennard

Box of Undercrown Robustos
6 x La Duena Belicosos 
6 x La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Reserva Divino

Also, got a 6 pack of Undercrown Gorditos and a Cuban Crafters perfect cutter for free with my order. Pretty sweet add on


----------



## fiatster

5 5 Vegas High Primings Robusto
3 5 Vegas Triple A Robusto
1 5 Vegas Maimi Churchill
5 Graycliff G2 PGX Toro


----------



## timot_one

Walked into a B&M I frequent in Cincinnati and finally found a FFP. It was the last one too.


----------



## synergy012

Have been getting all into La Palina recently. Just ordered a box of Family Series Pasha from seriouscigars. We'll see if my obsession continues.


----------



## MattB

10 DPG Cuban Classics, should be on my doorstep tomorrow


----------



## thebigk

picked up a 10 pack of bait fish off of free fall


----------



## drunk

One last Famous order to fill up the new humidor. I'm sure none of you have heard that one before.

APC toro maduro x5
CAO Cx2 robusto x5
Perdomo Habano robusto x5
Camacho Corojo 10th anni x5
free RYJ 4 pack

Now I just have to wait for some warm Chicago weather to start trying these out.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

drunk said:


> One last Famous order to fill up the new humidor. I'm sure none of you have heard that one before.


Lol I tell myself that every week it seems. Sometimes, twice per week... :crazy: And I don't even want to think about when I get my Wineador...

Some good choices you got there - I'm a big fan of the CX2s, and the Camacho 10ths are great smokes.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

5 AB ASG Robusto
5 AB MAXX Brazil Toro
5 5 Vegas Classic Churchill

CBID order shipped 39.95

http://s259.photobucket.com/user/Bo...BASG55VegasClassic3-20-13.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## sm0ke

10 Gurkha Empire Is
3 La Gloria Rabito de Cochino
Some Romeo Julieta cigarillos to try (I like the hoyos better)


----------



## Scuff

Picked up an Arturo Fuente Petite Corona the other day on recommendation from someone in the B&M, but I can't say as that I was very enamored with it. It had an odd, bitter taste to it that I didn't find pleasant in the least. Thankfully it only cost me ~$4, and at least it was a learning experience.


----------



## mando3

Edit: Pics not showing


----------



## shaun341

The mail lady just dropped these off.


----------



## Calikind

Stopped by local B&M picked up a few sticks...


----------



## Jechelman

Box of El Triunfador #1 plus a few La Riqueza #5


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

deleted per poster's request


----------



## alecshawn

Padron Family reserve 85th and XXX Opus X


----------



## drb124

My first purchase in while. I have been on a buying freeze due to my "budget" last year, but finally I am catching up.


----------



## capt.morgan

Swisher Sweet - (Grape) :banana:


----------



## D307P

Wife and I went to a Padilla event at our local B&M last night. Bought a Padilla Miami Maduro (smoked), two Fuente Hemmingway Signatures (gave one to my friend), a box of Gurkha Ghost Angel tubes, 2 single Gurkha Ghost Angels (smoked one), and was gifted a Hammer and Sickle Berlin Wall from a friend who was also at the event.


----------



## GregS

ordered a tin of CAO cariocas, a tin of partagas black lable prontos, 2 papas fritas to see what all the hype is about and an oliva serie g special g


----------



## Chrismd77

Another small pick up at the local B&M. I have not had any of these yet and I'm pretty excited!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Chrismd77 said:


> Another small pick up at the local B&M. I have not had any of these yet and I'm pretty excited!


I LOVE the Cojonu 2012. Enjoy it bro, it's fantastic.


----------



## fiatster

5 Victor Sinclair Triple Corojo Toro
5 Victor Sinclair Triple Corojo Torpedo
Oliva Serie V Sampler Box
20 capacity Ashton Humidor (to keep some sharing sticks in"


----------



## jazzboypro

Perdomo Fresco Giganti Maduro


----------



## timot_one

Picked up a few My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petit Robusto's at a new B&M today.


----------



## Jimmy James

A 5er of Padron 5000 nat


----------



## capttrips

Bundle of Viaje Candelas
Box of Illusione HL Candelas
Box of HHG Rapiers
Box of Room 101 Namakubi Ecuador 
Box of Room 101 Ecuador Papi Chulo
Fivers of LG Small Batch #4 and chisel
7 Tatuaje 2009

That was enough for 1 day.


----------



## D307P

capttrips said:


> Bundle of Viaje Candelas
> Box of Illusione HL Candelas
> Box of HHG Rapiers
> Box of Room 101 Namakubi Ecuador
> Box of Room 101 Ecuador Papi Chulo
> Fivers of LG Small Batch #4 and chisel
> 7 Tatuaje 2009
> 
> That was enough for 1 day.


Let us know what you think of the Room 101 Ecuadors when you smoke one.


----------



## Gordo1473

A5er of flying feral pigs and 6 dirty rats


----------



## fiatster

Dave, let us know how the candelas are please. My dad used to smoke a lot of candelas years ago. Back then he would smoke the Cuban versions.



capttrips said:


> Bundle of Viaje Candelas
> Box of Illusione HL Candelas
> Box of HHG Rapiers
> Box of Room 101 Namakubi Ecuador
> Box of Room 101 Ecuador Papi Chulo
> Fivers of LG Small Batch #4 and chisel
> 7 Tatuaje 2009
> 
> That was enough for 1 day.


----------



## capttrips

fiatster said:


> Dave, let us know how the candelas are please. My dad used to smoke a lot of candelas years ago. Back then he would smoke the Cuban versions.


The Illusione candelas are fantastic. I like smoking them after a little beefier cigar. It really brings out the flavors. The Viaje candelas are much different. Right now they taste like licking the bottom of a lawnmower. I'm hoping with a little tlc and rest they will balance out. For me at least they are an acquired taste.


----------



## capttrips

D307P said:


> Let us know what you think of the Room 101 Ecuadors when you smoke one.


I smoked a Papi Chulo yesterday. I loved it in this vitola. I was in a hurry, but I qualified it as a medium-full body, full flavor. The main characteristic was spice, but it had this sweet undertone to it that I really dug. I definitely recommend it.


----------



## BlazinBajan

Just got 6 LP 40 and 2 No. 9's..... sometimes i hate the B&M & state tax...:frusty:


----------



## DSTEW

capttrips said:


> I smoked a Papi Chulo yesterday. I loved it in this vitola. I was in a hurry, but I qualified it as a medium-full body, full flavor. The main characteristic was spice, but it had this sweet undertone to it that I really dug. I definitely recommend it.


My kind of review solid. I need to fire up one of these.


----------



## UTKhodgy




----------



## splattttttt

happy day


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

I wasn't expecting these until tomorrow, but apparently they came yesterday. Illusione -r- Rothchildes


















They look great - will probably try one tonight.


----------



## Cigar Guru

oops. looks like there's a small pinhole on one of those rothchildes. Hope you didn't put it with your other sticks yet.

LOL just kidding. That's nothing. Probably chipped off from shipping.



HTML5 Gordon said:


> I wasn't expecting these until tomorrow, but apparently they came yesterday. Illusione -r- Rothchildes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look great - will probably try one tonight.


----------



## Cigar Guru

capttrips said:


> The Illusione candelas are fantastic. I like smoking them after a little beefier cigar. It really brings out the flavors. The Viaje candelas are much different. Right now they taste like licking the bottom of a lawnmower. I'm hoping with a little tlc and rest they will balance out. For me at least they are an acquired taste.


hmmm Interesting. I do it the other way around when ever I smoke a candela cigar. Actually, whenever I smoke.

I start with the milder ones first and build up from that.

Think I'll give this method a shot, find out if I can better taste the candela flavors.

good tip.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Cigar Guru said:


> oops. looks like there's a small pinhole on one of those rothchildes. Hope you didn't put it with your other sticks yet.
> 
> LOL just kidding. That's nothing. Probably chipped off from shipping.


LOL - you actually had me to go look at the sticks again.  

They're all fine, I think what you saw is just in the pic because of the way they were packaged. It's pretty cool actually - I never ordered from New Havana before, and they vacuum sealed the sticks with a Boveda pack in there. I was impressed.  First time I've ever received sticks this way. Usually a zipper bag with a pack is the best it gets for non-box purchases. I'll definitely be buying from NH again.


----------



## Cigar Guru

And I can only imagine the smell that comes out from that pack. Yum.

Problem with vacuum sealing is that if some overzealous employee over does it, they may accidentally crush the cigars during transit. But if it works, its the best way to go.


----------



## Stillinger

Those look tasty.


----------



## sjcruiser36

From the Graycliff Hotel, Resort, Restaurant and Cigar Factory in the Bahamas, a one of each of a few sticks I picked up last week.

Graycliff Blue Label Pirate Piramide #2 x3
Graycliff Chateau Grand Cru x3
B-cuz by Graycliff Piramide x3

View attachment 76138

View attachment 76138


----------



## Gordo1473




----------



## Shemp75

Wanted to try these out


----------



## jeepman_su

Gordo1473 said:


>


I love the randome Room 101 at the bottom of the pic.......he is like the loner in that line-up haha


----------



## BlazinBajan

Nice pickup Gordo, wish i could get my hands on those piggies n rats. can't wait to get home...... counting the days:dude:


----------



## FireRunner

Attended a Dunhill event on Friday and grabbed a box of Dunhill Aged Reserva Especial 2003. Only 2000 boxes were produced, looking forward to trying one out this week.


----------



## Wallbright

Some pickups from this past week plus some contest winnings (the Tatuaje Cojonu's).


----------



## edwardsdigital

I was standing in line at my local CVS and noticed a Cohiba logo behind the cashier. Turns out they just started carrying the Cohiba miniatures and pequenos. They were out of the pequenos, but I grabbed a tin of the minis which turned out to be pretty good little short smokes.


----------



## Wallbright

edwardsdigital said:


> I was standing in line at my local CVS and noticed a Cohiba logo behind the cashier. Turns out they just started carrying the Cohiba miniatures and pequenos. They were out of the pequenos, but I grabbed a tin of the minis which turned out to be pretty good little short smokes.


I'm not one for NC Cohibas but the minis are actually decent.


----------



## mrdowntown

Undercrown toro got one in a sampler once and fell in love


----------



## RayJax

Recent purchase from the WTS section:










And from a BOTL who posted up interest in a box split:


----------



## ChanCon

Oohzees


----------



## Calikind

Got lucky at my B&M....


----------



## preston

who knows if this image is even working.
viaje exclusivos, illusione r, namakubi ecuador, tower 45th, my shoes, a toe, stamps, carpet, yada yada yada
another day another box


----------



## capttrips

Half box of UF13s. Cannot wait to fire one of these up.


----------



## capttrips

preston said:


> View attachment 43471
> 
> who knows if this image is even working.
> viaje exclusivos, illusione r, namakubi ecuador, tower 45th, my shoes, a toe, stamps, carpet, yada yada yada
> another day another box


Now that's an attitude I like. If you haven't had the Namakubi you're going to love it.


----------



## Isaac

Should be getting some experiments from the Devil Site in the mail today....wouldn't mind some pre-smoke input

El Mejor Torpedo $1.00 
Fonseca Arana Torpedo $1.00 
Kinky Friedman 'The Governor' $2.00 
5 Vegas Gold Maduro Corona $1.00 
Gran Habano Blue Label Churchill $1.00

5 for $6....even if they are just "ok", then I think I did pretty good. I really just wanted my new Herf-a-dor and Colibri cutter to have some company on their way down here to Georgia. I hope my boss' admin assistant doesn't mind all of the packages I've been getting from Bethleham PA lately! :smoke:


----------



## capttrips

If you wanted $1-$2 cigars you scored! I've smoked the KF and it was less than one note.


----------



## D307P

capttrips said:


> If you wanted $1-$2 cigars you scored! I've smoked the KF and it was less than one note.


You're just waiting for the multi manufacturer special blended Dirty-Kinky-Virgin-Tramp Stamp edition


----------



## baddddmonkey

An Illusione 88 Robusto Candela.

Viaje 10ct Sampler that icludes: Skull and Bones FOAB, TNT, St Pattys Day, WLP Stuffed Turkey, WLP Winter Classic, Summerfest, 50/50 Black No.3, 50/50 Red No.2, Oro Robusto, Platino Toro. Should be interesting.

Oh yea, and a box of Room 101 Namakubi EC Filero's. Yea buddy.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Finck's Puritanos..yum!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

These two UF-13s look great. Will throw them in the humidor, but I know I'll smoke one of them this weekend.


----------



## Gordo1473

Here is some cigar ****


----------



## yellot00tr

Just got like 100 plus sticks today-all connecticut wrappers:
10 macanudo gold label shakespeare
5 macanudo gold hampton court tubes
50 rocky patel vintage 99 juniors
30 oliva conn reserve petite coronas
5 epc nwc short run invictos
5 epc new wave divinos
box of private stock long filler #2 
5 camacho conn 11/18s
Was supposed to get 20 angelenos robusto gordo, butbhe didnt have enough so we split em into son lonsdales and toros too:
10 angelenos lonsdales
5 angelenos toro
5 angelenos robusto gordo
5 angelenos robusto
5 perdomo 10th anniversary champ torps
5 don tomas conns (to try)
10 room 101 conn 213
5 room 101 conn 404c
5 butera royal vintage fumo dolces (never heard of em before)
5 alec bradley maxx conn
2 hoyo de monterey reposado marcos (to try)
A couple other sticks i got 2 each of to try that i cant remember-i think 5 harps, 4 kicks, and 2 or 3 others that my guy sent me bc he thought i might like em-basically if i haven't tried em, he'll send em)
And i know it's sacreligious-but also a 5 pack of gurkha park aves i got on cbid with the angelenos robustos

I ran out of space in 2 160 count humidors, 2 75 ct humidors, 1 60 ct, 1 50 ct, and 2 25ct humidors. Working with Bob at aristocrat on putting together an end table tall humidor with temp and humidity controls, but it's gonna be like 5-6 weeks before i get it, so i got a couple of the large fuente bags to use just for now. i have another 3-4 boxes coming next week, which i might have to hold off on until i get another humidor or smoke some of these sticks. I'll buy 2 of a stick i want to try, then if i like it i'll order 5-10 right after, but if i love them, i'll get a box immediately so i dont run out, but i dont think i can order anymore for a few weeks


----------



## pippin925

Kingston - Wow, that's a serious pickup. I dont smoke that many Connecticuts But those Olivia's and short run invictos are excellent. Also the four kicks are real good. Enjoy!


----------



## greige matter

5 pack Swag Infamous
5 pack Carlos Torano Noventa Santiago

Both were first time purchases on CigarBid. This could be addictive.


----------



## DSTEW

Pretty solid week haul. Some of these:









Some room 101 Nakamumbi Ecuador









And some Rothschildes


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

MUWAT Digital Son 6. Been wanting to try these for a while now...



















With the beloved Bait Fish for reference:


----------



## jazzboypro

5 Partagas Black Label Magnificos (6x54)
5 E.P Carillo Cardinal Series Maduro (5 1/2x56)
5 Carlos Torano Master Maduro BCF Gordo (6x60)
5 Alec Bradley JAM Morrisson Gordo (6 1/2x60)

Should get them by tuesday


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

Had a knock at the door nice little delivery... Box of Liga 9 Robusto's, Papa Fritas, and some blue mountain coffee...


----------



## splattttttt

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Had a knock at the door nice little delivery... Box of Liga 9 Robusto's, Papa Fritas, and some blue mountain coffee...


try Jahmak'ha blue mountain pea berry yet?


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

splattttttt said:


> try Jahmak'ha blue mountain pea berry yet?


Not yet.. I am not a big coffee drinker that is the Melvis blue mountain.. I will check it out for sure.. I am quite enjoying this papa fritas w/ a cup though. Might convert me to a coffee drinking cigar smoker 

note: Wish they sold the papa fritas in a larger tin, but I guess it is perfect pocket size might be my new carry cigar...


----------



## horton21

(5) Don Carlos Edicion de Aniversario in Robusto. From the Devil site. Looking forward to trying these after they rest a bit.


----------



## B-daddy

Isaac said:


> Should be getting some experiments from the Devil Site in the mail today....wouldn't mind some pre-smoke input
> 
> El Mejor Torpedo $1.00
> Fonseca Arana Torpedo $1.00
> Kinky Friedman 'The Governor' $2.00
> 5 Vegas Gold Maduro Corona $1.00
> Gran Habano Blue Label Churchill $1.00
> 
> 5 for $6....even if they are just "ok", then I think I did pretty good. I really just wanted my new Herf-a-dor and Colibri cutter to have some company on their way down here to Georgia. I hope my boss' admin assistant doesn't mind all of the packages I've been getting from Bethleham PA lately! :smoke:


The 5 Vegas Gold Maduro and the Gran Hab Blue Label are two of my favorite daily smokes. Love it when the warm weather gets here. Wife asks me to help her in the garden and I act like I'm doing her a favor. Fact is, I'll take any excuse to bust out a yard gar and fake like I'm working. Just something about working in the yard, fishing, screwing around in the workshop and smoking a good value cigar. I dig it. Come on Spring!


----------



## justbrew77

Got a box of uf13s in today.


----------



## capttrips

Just got a box of UF13s. Life is good, except I need another cooler.


----------



## edwardsdigital

Picked this up today:









I have never had the CAO, Torrano, or San Lotano before tonight, but I have had the RP Edge. For the record, the Oval only lasted about 5 minutes beyond this pic before it was fired up.


----------



## ejewell

I got a box of UF 13s this week. but I'm trying to find a reasonably priced site because I paid out the a** with taxes...


----------



## JG5000




----------



## Kona's Dad

I just recently heard of this smoke...are these hard to find? Good smokes?



Cigar Guru said:


> oops. looks like there's a small pinhole on one of those rothchildes. Hope you didn't put it with your other sticks yet.
> 
> LOL just kidding. That's nothing. Probably chipped off from shipping.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

Latest would be a box of tins of Papas Fritas.. Can't wait to get them I enjoyed them so much with morning coffee nice little smoke... Also have some Dirty rats, FFP's, LP40's, UF13's... I enjoyed the UF13 I smoked.. I still haven't been able to get a box of any  but I will have a few smokes to smoke next weekend in New Orleans with friends who are LP fans...


----------



## ejewell

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Latest would be a box of tins of Papas Fritas.. Can't wait to get them I enjoyed them so much with morning coffee nice little smoke... Also have some Dirty rats, FFP's, LP40's, UF13's... I enjoyed the UF13 I smoked.. I still haven't been able to get a box of any  but I will have a few smokes to smoke next weekend in New Orleans with friends who are LP fans...


I will be in New Orleans next weekend as well. Gonna go on a B&M hunt probably. I like the New Orleans Cigar factory they have. Good cigars IMO. Will probably pick up a few


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

ejewell said:


> I will be in New Orleans next weekend as well. Gonna go on a B&M hunt probably. I like the New Orleans Cigar factory they have. Good cigars IMO. Will probably pick up a few


We should meet up at the factory get some coffee and smoke some cigars.. I think we could probably get a herf going...


----------



## RayJax

Had to spend some time down in Orlando for a wedding the girlfriend brought me too.

Not much time for cigars but when she went off with the other bridesmaids to get their hair down I snuck off to Corona Cigars. First time ever being in there so I picked up some sticks as well as smoked a Tat Black and drank a few beers on their patio. Amazing shop with a ton of cigars!


----------



## Walt69

Picked up a 5r of padron maduro churchills and 3000s when I saw a box of Opus X Lost City Piramides on sale I couldn't resist... ugh.


----------



## alecshawn

Bought 3 Anejo 77's and 3 flor fina 858's Still have plenty Opus x XXX But, next trip want to get a couple OpusX robustos. Should have this trip...
Also...need some more Blue label Pepin Garcia's invictus...,and Padrons...Oh...one cant have too many Padrons. If ever in Miami...call a day or so ahead...Get a little tour(ish) look at the Padron Headquarters in Little Havana...


----------



## fiatster

10 Kinky Friedman Texas ******


----------



## lukesparksoff

40 Man O' War armada
4 smoke eater candles
View attachment 76380


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Here's today's latest:


Managed to get my hands on one LP Dirty Rat
Herrera Esteli Lonsdale - really liking these, nice change of pace from my usual smokes.
Room 101 Namakubi Ecuador Papi Chulo - haven't had one of these yet, but have been reading/hearing nothing but good things.


----------



## jazzboypro

As i was reading this, these just came in !!


----------



## loulax07

jazzboypro said:


> As i was reading this, these just came in !!
> 
> View attachment 43572


what r these?


----------



## jazzboypro

Those are Alec Bradley Jam Morrison 662 Gordo, there is clearly a reference to the late Jim Morrison but other than that, i have no clue how good or bad they will be !!


----------



## alexcue

I have a total of 12 Hemingway Short Story's coming. Also won 4 Hemingway Classic Maduros. Can't wait to try 'em.


----------



## christian1971

Just scored 2 Liga UF-13 and 2 Feral Flying Pigs online.


----------



## christian1971

alexcue said:


> I have a total of 12 Hemingway Short Story's coming. Also won 4 Hemingway Classic Maduros. Can't wait to try 'em.


Short story maduro are incredible. I have one with cold choc milk. Smoke is so smooth and full of cocoa goodness. Not sure what you paid, but can get 5 pak for $30 with free shipping.


----------



## Suzza

A 5-pack of each of the following:

Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consul
La Aurora Puro Vintage Salamone
La Aurora Preferidos 2006 Cameroon Robusto
Joya de Nic. Antano Dark Corojo Peligroso
Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Sun-Grown
Don Lino Africa Duma


----------



## ColNostro

Just ordered a box of Punch Rare Corojo Perfectos, a box of Travis Club Senators, a fiver of Punch champions, and a fiver of CAO OSA sol lot 58s


----------



## Smokin'Joe

Just opened up a box of 2 Feral Pigs.

Waiting for them to settle in the wineador before I enjoy one.


----------



## DSTEW

Landed Yesterday.


















Love these and such a nice looking box.


----------



## RayJax

When I was out of town last week I recieved a call from my B&M stating they had recieved a box of FFP and had the nerve to ask me if I wanted it!

Well there are many like these but these ones are mine!


----------



## D307P

Picked up a box of UF-13 and a single. Box went into freezer and single I'll smoke later in the week. Just got delivered yesterday to store.


----------



## Zookie

Just picked up a few things off cbid and a few other online retailers.

La Aurora Preferido turbo Sampler
Don Arturo Gran Aniverxar	
Don Carl Ed de Ann. Dbl Rob 06
Davidoff millenium churchill
Oliva Serie 'V' Melanio Petit Corona box of 10
Two 5 packs of MUWAT baitfish
Montecristo Classic Churchill box of 10
Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Robusto box of 10
2 La Aurora Puro Vintage 2003 Salamone


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

Received some papas fritas today...


----------



## capttrips

Box of Illusione F9 and mks.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

capttrips said:


> Box of Illusione F9 and mks.


Noticed you been hitting the illusione's here lately...


----------



## capttrips

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Noticed you been hitting the illusione's here lately...


Love them. Almost as consistent as Tats IMHO.


----------



## nfusion770

1 box of Kristoff Corojo Limitada Torpedo and 2 boxes of Padron FR 45 (one natural, one maduro).

I gotta sample some more Illusione's- the couple I've had were awesome. I get the feeling with more experience they would be among my favorite brands.


----------



## capttrips

Just picked up a box of EPC Short Run 2013. I really, really, REALLY wish they'd start producing some of these in smaller vitolas.


----------



## jazzboypro

Just bought a bundle of Berger & Argenti Mooch Maduro churchill


----------



## Wallbright

jazzboypro said:


> Just bought a bundle of Berger & Argenti Mooch Maduro churchill


Those are great!


----------



## jazzboypro

Wallbright said:


> Those are great!


I never had one, but i asked around and the comments were pretty good plus they are on sale at 60% off, so even with S&H the price was acceptable for me so i figured why not ?


----------



## Wallbright

jazzboypro said:


> I never had one, but i asked around and the comments were pretty good plus they are on sale at 60% off, so even with S&H the price was acceptable for me so i figured why not ?


I've only had the minis but they are a great stick.


----------



## Gordo1473

$67 later


----------



## Gordo1473

4 anejo 55
2 uf 13
3 dirty rats
Comancho liberty


----------



## jswaykos

capttrips said:


> Just picked up a box of EPC Short Run 2013. I really, really, REALLY wish they'd start producing some of these in smaller vitolas.


Where from, Dave? Saw that Smoke Inn got them in but they're quite a bit more expensive than I've gotten them for in years past. I imagine they'll start popping up elsewhere, now.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Today is a good day.


----------



## horton21

Drew Estates Natural Pimp Stick. Liked the No. 9, Undercrown, and Papas Fritas I've had. Curious what this (probably very different) Pimp Stick will be like.


----------



## edwardsdigital

I really need to stop into the local shops and give the Liga Privadas a try. I keep forgetting to look for them when I am there.


----------



## Shemp75

A fellow puffer did me a favor and picked me up some of these. He didndt feel it was a safe enough journey so he added the MF as a bodyguard!


----------



## ejewell

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Today is a good day.


Looks like someone cashed in on that TopQuality sampler!! I sat on it too long and then they were gone


----------



## B-daddy

Picked up these little lovelies at the Tobacco Tin in El Paso, TX. Been here on business for a few days and this shop was right down the road for my hotel. Mr. Chavez was very accomodating and if anyone in the ElPaso area is looking for them, he's got a great assortment of Anejos, LPs (to include Unicos), and a bunch of other nice sticks. (...just ask him if he's got anything unusual or hard to find.)


----------



## Mortenoir

What are those in the black tubes?


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Mortenoir said:


> What are those in the black tubes?


Room 101 Namakubi Ecuadors


----------



## capttrips

jswaykos said:


> Where from, Dave? Saw that Smoke Inn got them in but they're quite a bit more expensive than I've gotten them for in years past. I imagine they'll start popping up elsewhere, now.


Smoke Inn. If I remember correctly EPC did raise the price.


----------



## jeepman_su

Stuff that showed up the last few days.....

Box of UF-13's
Box Undercrown Corona Viva
Box Nica Libre
Box Surrogates Crystal Baller
10-pack Cusano LXI Sungrown


----------



## justbrew77

jeepman_su said:


> Stuff that showed up the last few days.....
> 
> Box of UF-13's
> Box Undercrown Corona Viva
> Box Nica Libre
> Box Surrogates Crystal Baller
> 10-pack Cusano LXI Sungrown


Nice pick up, I'm happy you got the UF13s


----------



## jeepman_su

justbrew77 said:


> Nice pick up, I'm happy you got the UF13s


Actually in the end I wound up with a second box.....I had put myself on another waiting list I kind of forgot about. I accidentally wound up getting a bit carried away and have a box of 13's, box of rats, and box of pigs coming over the next few days. Needless to say I am now broke and will not be purchasing cigars or anything for a while lol


----------



## justbrew77

jeepman_su said:


> Actually in the end I wound up with a second box.....I had put myself on another waiting list I kind of forgot about. I accidentally wound up getting a bit carried away and have a box of 13's, box of rats, and box of pigs coming over the next few days. Needless to say I am now broke and will not be purchasing cigars or anything for a while lol


haha I did the same thing. I have 2 more boxes of uf13s and a box rats on the way this week. It's hard to pass them up when they are available. I love the rats, they are my favorite smoke.


----------



## jeepman_su

justbrew77 said:


> haha I did the same thing. I have 2 more boxes of uf13s and a box rats on the way this week. It's hard to pass them up when they are available. I love the rats, they are my favorite smoke.


I think the rats are just perfect....they fit everything I like perfectly. They are the right size and flavor profile for me. I actually passed up a second box of rats because I had already spent too much. Prob going to regret that lol.....


----------



## justbrew77

jeepman_su said:


> I think the rats are just perfect....they fit everything I like perfectly. They are the right size and flavor profile for me. I actually passed up a second box of rats because I had already spent too much. Prob going to regret that lol.....


I completely agree, I would fill my whole humi with rats if I could, haha. I think I'm up to 5-6 boxes. If you don't mind me asking, what was the price on the rats you passed on?


----------



## jeepman_su

justbrew77 said:


> I completely agree, I would fill my whole humi with rats if I could, haha. I think I'm up to 5-6 boxes. If you don't mind me asking, what was the price on the rats you passed on?


$158 I know I am dumb lol


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

Just remember one can become to familiar with Cigars... I like the Rat more so than the FFP I don't get why everyone is making a big deal about the FFP to be honest... The Rats are just incredible and I bet will do well with some age... I also liked the UF13... I think it is just the format of the FFP, not sure but it isn't a cigar I would rate highly... Just my opinion... I am now looking to just get a few boxes of the Dirty Rats just to age... I am always on the watch for cigars I think will do nicely with some age on them...


----------



## Tyler S

Picked up an Alec Bradley American Sun-grown the other day for $4.95. Looks beautiful, can't wait to smoke it!


----------



## ejewell

justbrew77 said:


> I completely agree, I would fill my whole humi with rats if I could, haha. I think I'm up to 5-6 boxes. If you don't mind me asking, what was the price on the rats you passed on?


If you'd be willing to let go of one of your several boxes of rats to a fellow puffer who loves his LP's, shoot me a PM... I don't have access to the WTS portion yet. I'm about halfway there.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

jeepman_su said:


> Actually in the end I wound up with a second box.....I had put myself on another waiting list I kind of forgot about. I accidentally wound up getting a bit carried away and have a box of 13's, box of rats, and box of pigs coming over the next few days. Needless to say I am now broke and will not be purchasing cigars or anything for a while lol


Wow Jeff, you've been busy! I know what you mean, I've done the same thing - when I start going on the hunt, I always end up with WAY more stuff than I originally set out to buy.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

There is a bit of story on this one... I called topqualitycigars just when they got the UF13's in I was told they would post them online in 30 minutes... So I sat there refreshing the page for about an hour and when I seen it posted I went so fast to get my order in I clicked everything that I saw without reading for the UF-13 samples I clicked both samples.. After placing my order I went back to read what I ordered  and found out I was only suppose to order one of the packages.. Well I called back to say which one I would like out of the two and the gentleman said how about I let you have both of them since you are a new customer. Wow I was surprised and blown away they just made my list for shops to shop from. Now I receive my order and they included the hat which just tops it off for me and I give them :thumb: for just incredible business they definitely have a new customer and I would suggest them to anyone... The way they handled me as a customer the shipping ( cigar bags thick nice 72% boveda ) the hat everything just showed me this is a top notch place to purchase cigars from...










Need a camera... This Cell phone Camera does it no justice...

Just in case anyone is wondering the AK47 disassemble mat is a firearm cleaning Tekmat they are awesome for Mouse Pads especially the rifle mat they are better than any mouse pad I have ever had... Also perfect for cleaning a firearm on or doing some basic gun smithing. I highly recommend especially for gamers...


----------



## Zookie

A box of Anejo 77 Sharks.


----------



## ejewell

Zookie said:


> A box of Anejo 77 Sharks.


jealous!!! Did you manage MSRP area or did you get gouged?


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

ejewell said:


> jealous!!! Did you manage MSRP area or did you get gouged?


It doesn't matter one way or another the man has them and I hope he enjoys them personally I prefer the #48 ....


----------



## ColdSmoker

5 pack Undercrown
3 AF Hemmingway Short Story
5 pack Perdomo Habano Corojo
Box of 5 Vegas Gold Maduro
5 pack LP Feral Flying Pig


----------



## justbrew77

These came in today


----------



## capttrips

Box (or should I say car) of Nestor Miranda 70th Anniversary.


----------



## Jordan23

Oliva Melanos (sp?)


----------



## jeepman_su

justbrew77 said:


> These came in today


Nice pickup! Let me know what you think of the Lat 46's. I have one that I have not smoked yet. I have a box of the 52's and love them, so I am expecting even better from the 46. I have heard power wise they pack more of a punch then the other Lats.


----------



## capttrips

3 boxes of the Curtis Draper Cabaguian. Very tasty smoke.


----------



## greige matter

Tatuaje Havana VI : Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu 5 5pk
Liga Undercrown : Liga Undercrown Corona Viva 5pk


----------



## Gordo1473

I swear I just can't control myself


----------



## CheapHumidors

San Lotano Oval, single stick. LOVED IT


----------



## Questionablesanity

Picked up a couple triple maduros I have always wanted to try and grabbed a hitch hiker while I was there. Then went to target and found the greatest tv show of all time for ten bucks. Should make for a great Saturday night marathon.


----------



## orion1

Just got this box 2 days ago. Now for the mandatory resting period.


----------



## Shemp75

orion1 said:


> Just got this box 2 days ago. Now for the mandatory resting period.


Which is 5 minutes after opening the box for me.


----------



## FireRunner

Met Pete Johnson also. Nice guy.


----------



## jeepman_su

The end of my liga buying for quite a while! Although one of them may not be permanent because I am trying to trade for some Dirty Rats. Hopefully it works out lol.

Box UF13
Box FFP
Box Dirty Rats
10 SS


----------



## capttrips

FireRunner said:


> Met Pete Johnson also. Nice guy.


So you were there too? Picked up the 3 boxes of the Cabaguian, a box of 2013 Reserva Noellas, a box of 2013 Reserva Regionales, box of Namakubi Ecuador Ranflas, and a lot of singles and swag. And, yes, Pete is a real nice guy. One thing that really impresses me is that all these guys are like artists in how they conceive their cigars. Really kinda amazing.


----------



## Stillinger

I'm going tomorrow. What's the WCD house running? Is it pretty amazing?


----------



## MDS

I got myself a UF13 and 4 MX2s (2 belicosos, 1 box press, 1 robusto (free with the others))


----------



## Tyler S

Just purchased and smoked a Saint Luis Rey Serie G. Not too strong but I loved the flavor.


----------



## BlazinBajan

Jumped on a UF-13/ Herrera Estelli bundle from top quaility... will be nice and rested by time i get home from this wretched place.


----------



## justbrew77

These came in yesterday


----------



## jabuan

where you guys finding boxes of unicos?


----------



## FireRunner

capttrips said:


> So you were there too? Picked up the 3 boxes of the Cabaguian, a box of 2013 Reserva Noellas, a box of 2013 Reserva Regionales, box of Namakubi Ecuador Ranflas, and a lot of singles and swag. And, yes, Pete is a real nice guy. One thing that really impresses me is that all these guys are like artists in how they conceive their cigars. Really kinda amazing.


Initially, I was only going to purchase a box of Cabaigaun Guapos (only store in the area it seems to carry them), but then I saw the Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 Samatra and remembered it was an excellent cigar. Did pick up two of their house brand, a little expensive for a 15 minute smoke but I wanted to try it out.


----------



## Stillinger

FireRunner said:


> Initially, I was only going to purchase a box of Cabaigaun Guapos (only store in the area it seems to carry them), but then I saw the Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 Samatra and remembered it was an excellent cigar. Did pick up two of their house brand, a little expensive for a 15 minute smoke but I wanted to try it out.


How much were the House boxes? I'm probably going to get one, but not sure on two.


----------



## Calikind

Arturo Fuente Sun-Grown 8-5-8
5-Room 101 Big Delicious pre order from Smoke Inn...


----------



## Wallbright




----------



## Smokin'Joe




----------



## The Nothing

Very nice, Smokin'Joe!

I picked up a couple 8-5-8s, nothing special


----------



## cigarmanager

Just got a mixed box of Room 101 cigars at the B&M I run, very partial to the Namakubi. Also meet the owner of the line Matt Booth, great guy thanks for coming out


----------



## Zookie

ejewell said:


> jealous!!! Did you manage MSRP area or did you get gouged?


Haha I'm pretty sure I got gouged.

I paid 400$ and I'm seeing them out of stock on retailers sites for nearly half that :suspicious:



CarnivorousPelican said:


> It doesn't matter one way or another the man has them and I hope he enjoys them personally I prefer the #48 ....


Thanks! It's the first cigar I've actually wanted to buy a box of, they're absolutely delicious!


----------



## FireRunner

Stillinger said:


> How much were the House boxes? I'm probably going to get one, but not sure on two.


I'm sure you know already since it's 6:40pm. If I recall the house brand box was 12 cigars for $82 or $85. If you bought some let me know what you think.


----------



## Zookie

I just picked up a God of Fire Serie B Robusto Gran Toro. 

I've read good things about this cigar, so I'm looking forward to toasting it up!


----------



## Stillinger

FireRunner said:


> I'm sure you know already since it's 6:40pm. If I recall the house brand box was 12 cigars for $82 or $85. If you bought some let me know what you think.


Yeah I got two. They were 80 in MD. Guess more with taxes. Got three boxes, but gave one to a buddy. No coffin humi. They were pretty good. Wrapper came undone with my buddies first. No issues with the two I had. Nice, easy, tasty smoke. Going to be very good with a good bit of rest in my mind. Size, I like the smaller size to be honest. Especially in a milder smoke. They will be a go to in cold I imagine.


----------



## Scorpion

Picked up two boxes of ERDM Robustos, two boxes of PDR 1878 Cubano Especial Madura, a couple different samplers of PDR, a fiver of Torano 50 Years, 6 Fuente WOAM. These were before my post about "what would you do?"... so my question stands


----------



## FireRunner

Stillinger said:


> Yeah I got two. They were 80 in MD. Guess more with taxes. Got three boxes, but gave one to a buddy. No coffin humi. They were pretty good. Wrapper came undone with my buddies first. No issues with the two I had. Nice, easy, tasty smoke. Going to be very good with a good bit of rest in my mind. Size, I like the smaller size to be honest. Especially in a milder smoke. They will be a go to in cold I imagine.


The Draper house brand is the Cabaiguan Guapos wrapper with the Cabaiguan filler. So, no question it's a great cigar. I haven't smoked one yet, they are too dry for me right now, resting them for two weeks before I toast one. I don't mind the size, but $8 is steep for a 15 minute smoke. I'd rather buy a regular Cabaiguan Guapos for $10 and smoke it for 45-50 minutes 

I wouldn't mind if more quality cigars were in the size of a 15-20 minute smoke. Often times people just don't have a full hour to spend. But, I'd expect it to be priced lower. For example if Oliva came out with a "mini" Oliva Series V it would be $4-5 instead of the regular $7-9.


----------



## Stillinger

Yeah, I agree. Though its Draper, who usually are a bit more expensive on stuff, but I think cover that with good selection (probably the best by far in the area) and a great staff (at least at Bethesda, I've only gone to the DC one a couple of times to just buy) and then you have to figure, the last few WCDs flew out the door. Getting to meet Pete made it worth it.

It was 80 for me, which is more like 6.70ish a smoke, which is somewhat reasonable. I do think its a bit higher than I would like, but it does give a good bang for the buck. I nubbed the heck out of it and got about 25-30 minutes, but you're right, a quick smoke.

I'm going to put one of the boxes down until at least the late fall and see what happens.


----------



## ejewell

I found two Dirty Rats! My first two picked up! I paid an arm and a leg, but I can't wait to toast those puppies up!


----------



## FireRunner

Stillinger said:


> Yeah, I agree. Though its Draper, who usually are a bit more expensive on stuff, but I think cover that with good selection (probably the best by far in the area) and a great staff (at least at Bethesda, I've only gone to the DC one a couple of times to just buy) and then you have to figure, the last few WCDs flew out the door. Getting to meet Pete made it worth it.
> 
> It was 80 for me, which is more like 6.70ish a smoke, which is somewhat reasonable. I do think its a bit higher than I would like, but it does give a good bang for the buck. I nubbed the heck out of it and got about 25-30 minutes, but you're right, a quick smoke.
> 
> I'm going to put one of the boxes down until at least the late fall and see what happens.


$6.70 isn't bad. I know the taxes are different in DC/VA/MD, not sure what MD tobacco taxes are. I bought two of them for a total of $16. I keep thinking in the back of my head..."that's one Padron 64 15 Year Anniversary". Hee hee.


----------



## nola.bell

So I did some google work, and found a (new to me) B&M on Magazine street called Mayan Imports. Went and checked it out and love the place, great selection of sticks in there. I've been on a Tatuaje kick as of late, and had been searching online for a box of the little monsters series that was realeased in June 2012 with no such luck finding any. So I decide to go to this B&M just to simply purchase a few individual Tatuaje sticks when to my shock, I find that this B&M has 8 thats right EIGHT boxes of the Little Monsters boxes right in the humidor!!! They were a tad bit pricier thatn the MSRP of $75, but I gladly scooped up a box!! I also bought a single Tatuaje Monster Series The Mummy stick. All in all, an extremely succesfull trip and found my new favorite local B&M!!!


----------



## ejewell

nola.bell said:


> So I did some google work, and found a (new to me) B&M on Magazine street called Mayan Imports. Went and checked it out and love the place, great selection of sticks in there. I've been on a Tatuaje kick as of late, and had been searching online for a box of the little monsters series that was realeased in June 2012 with no such luck finding any. So I decide to go to this B&M just to simply purchase a few individual Tatuaje sticks when to my shock, I find that this B&M has 8 thats right EIGHT boxes of the Little Monsters boxes right in the humidor!!! They were a tad bit pricier thatn the MSRP of $75, but I gladly scooped up a box!! I also bought a single Tatuaje Monster Series The Mummy stick. All in all, an extremely succesfull trip and found my new favorite local B&M!!!
> 
> View attachment 43632
> View attachment 43633
> View attachment 43634


WHAT THE HECK!!! I WAS THERE THIS MORNING. I'm not from here though, I leave Tuesday. It was definitely a nice B&M.
small world. I take it these are pretty special?


----------



## nola.bell

ejewell said:


> WHAT THE HECK!!! I WAS THERE THIS MORNING. I'm not from here though, I leave Tuesday. It was definitely a nice B&M.
> small world. I take it these are pretty special?


Hahah def. small world!! They were just a limited release, somewhat HTF.


----------



## Calikind

Got lucky at local B&M today...Can't wait to try the UF13..


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

Picked up some 
Olivia V lancero's (a bit sharp do well with some rest / age, but did like them)
Maximus Robusto's ( didn't like them ROTT, bit grassy, and fresh in my opinion, going to see if they get any better with rest/age)
Lost City Robusto's ( letting them rest )

While I was on the road...


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

My first order from Neptune just came in.










They are (from left): 2 LFD Double Ligero Maduro Chiselito's, 2 Tatuaje Black Petit Lancero's, 3 Asylum 13's and 2 Illusione Epernay L'Alpiniste's

And from a fellow puffer, and need no introduction:


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Here's the latest in today:

A box of Undercrown Corona ¡Viva!s, and a fiver of Camacho Corojo 10th Anniversary.










And I've been looking for some more good, really quick smokes, so trying out various little cigars: Ashton Esquire Maduros, Macanudo Maduro Ascots, and Camacho Machitos are new ones for me (although I think I may have had the Camacho many years ago). The CAO Brazilia Cariocas are already one of my go to super quick smokes.


----------



## Zookie

Just got back from my local B&M with:
Fuente Fuente Opus X Robusto 
Tatuaje Sumartra 2012
Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Limited Edition 2012
Don Pepin Original
and last but not least, an Ashton ESG.


----------



## Goatmilk




----------



## Wallbright

Arrived today:


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

Box of Padron 1964 A's


----------



## sh40218

Picked up my first Jaime Garcia TAA Box Presses Torpedo. It looks so good, I should buy more before the sell out. 

Also:
La Aurora 107 Anõs Coronas and Toros
Nestor Miranda Art Deco Robusto Grande
Regius Coronas- New line to try
Oh and a Box of LP UF-13s. Hehe


----------



## ten08

Just took out half of my own wish list while visiting a very nice B&M on a weekend getaway










Illusione Epernay
Cuenca y Blanco (x2)
PAM '64
LP No.9
AF Anejo Shark
My Father Le Bijou
Oliva V Melanio


----------



## jeepman_su

ten08 said:


> Just took out half of my own wish list while visiting a very nice B&M on a weekend getaway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illusione Epernay
> Cuenca y Blanco (x2)
> PAM '64
> LP No.9
> AF Anejo Shark
> My Father Le Bijou
> Oliva V Melanio


Is that the old Cuenca y Blanco band?


----------



## ten08

jeepman_su said:


> Is that the old Cuenca y Blanco band?


Wow, I missed this story altogether. Yes, these are the original band, not the new "CyB". Does this mean anything more significant than proving they shipped before Oct.2012? That is to say, should I go buy the rest of them??


----------



## jeepman_su

ten08 said:


> Wow, I missed this story altogether. Yes, these are the original band, not the new "CyB". Does this mean anything more significant than proving they shipped before Oct.2012? That is to say, should I go buy the rest of them??


From what I have read it is simply a name change to help with a name conflict. The cigar itself was not supposed to have changed. Personally I like the old band better haha. As for going back and buying the rest, if what I have read is true that shouldn't be necessary since they are the same cigar, it is nice to know they have a little rest on them though! Keep in mind I don't have any first hand experience as far as smoking and comparing the two......so take what I am saying as you like. Maybe somebody will weigh in on this.


----------



## Jordan23

ten08 said:


> Just took out half of my own wish list while visiting a very nice B&M on a weekend getaway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illusione Epernay
> Cuenca y Blanco (x2)
> PAM '64
> LP No.9
> AF Anejo Shark
> My Father Le Bijou
> Oliva V Melanio


Nice haul, Adam!


----------



## ten08

jeepman_su said:


> From what I have read it is simply a name change to help with a name conflict. The cigar itself was not supposed to have changed. Personally I like the old band better haha. As for going back and buying the rest, if what I have read is true that shouldn't be necessary since they are the same cigar, it is nice to know they have a little rest on them though! Keep in mind I don't have any first hand experience as far as smoking and comparing the two......so take what I am saying as you like. Maybe somebody will weigh in on this.


Makes sense. I wouldn't suspect any blend tampering for such a recent release. I like the old band better as well. Very attractive design.



Jordan23 said:


> Nice haul, Adam!


Thanks! My NC stash has been dwindling since my budget's been focused :spy: ...elsewhere. Although, I did score a deal on a box split of WOAM a few weeks ago.


----------



## sjcruiser36

5 Vegas Triple-A x3
My Father Le Bijou 1922 Robusto x3
Padron 5000 Maduro x5


----------



## Gordo1473

sjcruiser36 said:


> 5 Vegas Triple-A x3
> My Father Le Bijou 1922 Robusto x3
> Padron 5000 Maduro x5


Smoking. A 1922 for the first time. Awesome stick


----------



## sjcruiser36

This is my first of the Triple A and Le Bijou. Trying to decide which one to smoke after dinner.



Gordo1473 said:


> Smoking. A 1922 for the first time. Awesome stick


----------



## jazzboypro

Berger & Argenti Mooch Maduro Churchill


----------



## Isaac

Damn Devil Site!!! I've got these coming.

LFD Air Bender Matatan 5-PACK 
5 Vegas Series 'A' Artisan 5-PACK 
Romeo y Julieta Julietas Tin of 10
Tatuaje Havana VI Artistas single
Liga Undercrown Corona Doble single


----------



## sh40218

Some really good sticks here lately. I really want to try the Le Bijou BP Torpedo and the CyB Lonsdale. The Bijou Petit Robusto is my GoTo Pepin stick and I've only had the Toro CyB(old band) and wasn't impressed. Also the Montecristo EPIC No.2 was pretty tasty as well.


----------



## ColdSmoker




----------



## Scorpion

4 UF13s (Dark and Pig) available at Atlantic, box of CAO MX2 and box of MUWAT


----------



## fiatster

5 Hemmingway Classics
1 Hemmingway Short Story


----------



## nola.bell

Scorpion said:


> 4 UF13s (Dark and Pig) available at Atlantic, box of CAO MX2 and box of MUWAT


Hey Tim, I am not seeing any UF13's on the Atlantic site, am I overlooking them? I searched the searchbox too


----------



## Scorpion

Looks like they are already gone


----------



## Scorpion

Not sure this will work. Tried to attach pics from phone, worked then failed...


----------



## goeyj

La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial No. 55 (gordo) 2 singles
Genesis The Project by Ramon Bueso Robusto 5 pack
Don Pepin Garcia My Father & Friends Sampler - 8 Cigars
Pinar del Rio Torpedo Flight Sampler - 12 Cigars
Don Pepin Garcia My Father and Friends Sampler II - 8 Cigars
E.P. Carrillo Edicion Limitada 2012 - 5-Pack


----------



## baddddmonkey

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

My recent purchases. Yea buddy.


----------



## ejewell

and a single UF13. I'm hoarding. Haha.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

ejewell said:


> and a single UF13. I'm hoarding. Haha.


I know the feeling I have this single UF4 am hoarding  would love to get a bundle of the UF4's and a box of the UF13's I quite enjoyed the UF13 I prefer it over all the rest of the Unico I have tried so far even though I put the dirty rat into a different league I guess you can do the same for the FFP but the format wasn't good for me and I had draw issues with the FFP I tried.. I have a few more I guess I should take another stab at it will give this one some time to acclimate just in case the last one may have been a wet feral flying pig...


----------



## ejewell

CarnivorousPelican said:


> I know the feeling I have this single UF4 am hoarding  would love to get a bundle of the UF4's and a box of the UF13's I quite enjoyed the UF13 I prefer it over all the rest of the Unico


UF13 box? Keep your eyes peeled  :smoke:


----------



## D307P

My wife and I went to a My Father event last night at our usual B&M. Very nice time as always. While there I smoked a Don Pepin Garcia, Nester Miranda Art Deco, and a Namakubi Ecuador Papi Chulo. Came home with:
3 - 5Vegas Gold Toros
1 - Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial
1- Flor De Las Antillas
1 - Don Pepin Garcia (free event stick)
2 - Jamie Garcia Reserva Especial Limited Editions
and a box of Tatiana Groovy Blues for the wife


----------



## Reg

D307P said:


> My wife and I went to a My Father event last night at our usual B&M. Very nice time as always. While there I smoked a Don Pepin Garcia, Nester Miranda Art Deco, and a Namakubi Ecuador Papi Chulo.


The Art Deco is a seriously underrated blend. I don't think the marketing does it much justice.


----------



## D307P

Reg said:


> The Art Deco is a seriously underrated blend. I don't think the marketing does it much justice.


I tried one because 2 of my friends rave about them. I should try another one, the Art Deco was my 4th cigar of the day so I probably didn't get to evaluate it properly.


----------



## thebigk

picked up a few sticks I wanted
View attachment 76673


----------



## shaun341

just got a 6 pack in yesterday 3 Tat Noella reserves and 3 Tat Regios reserves

give these a taste and see if I want to buy a box in November when they get released again.


----------



## nola.bell

Heres today haul from two B&M's that I visited today, plus I smoked a Tatuaje Cazador Noellas in the courtyard.


----------



## D307P

Went a little wild tonight with purchases at the B&M, went there for an H Upman event and got a Legacy, Vintage Cameroon, and a Sun Grown. My wife did the scratch off card and we won another Legacy.

The owner is a really great guy who I have become friends with and he has a tremendous selection. Took my list with me and he looked at it and said he could hook me up with everything:

2 Padilla Miami Maduros
2 La Palina Maduros
2 L'Atelier 54s
1 2006 God of Fire Carlito
3 Work of Art Maduros
2 Hemingway Signature Maduros
3 858 Maduros
4 Aurora 100 Anos
2 UF13s
2 Dirty Rats
1 Litto Gomez Diez Small Batch #4


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

I bought today a box of Undercrown viva corona, and a box of Illusione HL Holy Lance...

am waiting either for a opportunity on LP or FF to strike...


----------



## timot_one

Went to my B&M today to pick up a few things for my vacation. Came home with a pretty decent haul.
half a box of UF-13's
No 9 Sampler
MF Le Bijou 1922 Petit Robusto
Tatuaje 2006 Cojonu
Undercrown Robusto
Padron 1964 Princpe
Petite Tatuaje


----------



## horton21

Genesis The Project by Ramon Bueso

Curious to see how it compares.


----------



## MDS

Got 2 No9 belicosos and one toro. The clerk almost rang me up for 3 toros but in my honesty I corrected her. I felt it was the right thing to do.


----------



## Wallbright

This weeks purchases.


----------



## mrl4889

Took a visit to the local B+M this afternoon picked up a few smokes. Gurkha Ghost, Flor de Las Antillas, Eddie Ortega Iron Mike and Island Jim, and two Roma Craft Aquitaine Knuckle Draggers. Love my local place (Outland Cigars - Charlotte NC), small boutique shop and they get a lot of stuff that no one else does. One of the few places that actually carries Roma Craft, if the workers there can be believed that is.


----------



## ejewell

MDS said:


> Got 2 No9 belicosos and one toro. The clerk almost rang me up for 3 toros but in my honesty I corrected her. I felt it was the right thing to do.


When I went to my B&M to pick up a box of UF 13s I had on hold. They have a cool discount thing where you get a punch in a card for every 10$, well a box +2 came up to 210 before tax so I got 2 full cards which meant 20$ worth of cigars. It was the first time I had been to that shop and actually met the owner (I normally went to his other store where his daughter worked)

Long story short in all the mayhem of showing me new stuff in his humidor I could have made it out of the store with 250 worth of sticks, only for 5 bucks (the difference of the cigars after the 20 credit)

But I couldn't do it. It still partially haunts me to this day. But I believe in karma. His wife actually bought me a stick for being honest.

what goes around comes around man, I'm sure the rep at your B&M will remember it.


----------



## reblyell

got an email I couldn't resist. Hopefully, this will reignite my love of cigars.

Oliva Serie 'V' 2009 Maduro - Cigars International


----------



## sh40218

My friend came back from TAA with some singles for me. Also the Xikar Rep hooked me up with a HC2.

Cusano SG & 18yr Corojo
CH Four Kicks Robustos
CH Headley Grange Corona Gorda?
Xikar HC2 Habano Robusto
Oliva V Belicoso
Camacho Conn. Churchill
Curivari El Gran Rey Prom.
Illusione Singulare '10 Phantom & '12 Vimana


----------



## ffahmy

Latest pickup.....a couple boxes of Tatuaje TAA 2012's. Really like this stick.....not quite as much as the 2011...but I'm not going to make the same mistake this year and wish I would have bought more. I'd sure like to find some 2011's now.


----------



## Shemp75

A fellow puffer did me a favor and picked me up a 3er of the E.P. Carrillo Smokin' Joe's Lounge


----------



## Stillinger

ejewell said:


> When I went to my B&M to pick up a box of UF 13s I had on hold. They have a cool discount thing where you get a punch in a card for every 10$, well a box +2 came up to 210 before tax so I got 2 full cards which meant 20$ worth of cigars. It was the first time I had been to that shop and actually met the owner (I normally went to his other store where his daughter worked)
> 
> Long story short in all the mayhem of showing me new stuff in his humidor I could have made it out of the store with 250 worth of sticks, only for 5 bucks (the difference of the cigars after the 20 credit)
> 
> But I couldn't do it. It still partially haunts me to this day. But I believe in karma. His wife actually bought me a stick for being honest.
> 
> what goes around comes around man, I'm sure the rep at your B&M will remember it.


I've had similar happen quite often. Found a box of Tats I wanted, was mismarked (and the guy was new), and I corrected them on the price. Heck even had to do it again yesterday when they ran me up wrong (tried to charge me like 6 for 35 dollars worth of cigars).

I realize in the short run I could benefit from their gaffe, and I don't think they are hurting. But I would feel bad about it in the long run.


----------



## shaun341

Got in my 40 ct herf a dor from cbid yesterday with 2 diesel wickeds. Looking forward to giving these a try.


----------



## atbat16

I just got my first box of cigars! I figured I would start small and won an auction on cbid for some Genesis The Project Ramon Bueso Torpedo's. I feel like I got a good deal and I'm not going to lie, it was fun opening up the box. Quite a bit different un-packaging experience compared to bubble wrapped 5 packs. :smoke:


----------



## UTKhodgy

Shemp75 said:


> A fellow puffer did me a favor and picked me up a 3er of the E.P. Carrillo Smokin' Joe's Lounge


:thumb:

Seems like you are a big E.P. fan. Let me know how they are. Since they are regular production, I haven't been in a hurry to pick any up for myself.


----------



## Zookie

Grabbed a couple different thousand series Padrons. Haven't smoked one before, but the 2000 in natural is my favorite out of the bunch and could see myself smoking one daily.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Zookie said:


> Grabbed a couple different thousand series Padrons. Haven't smoked one before, but the 2000 in natural is my favorite out of the bunch and could see myself smoking one daily.


I had to reread that a few times. I thought you bought a few thousand Padron cigars. That would be SWEET!


----------



## B-daddy

atbat16 said:


> I just got my first box of cigars! I figured I would start small and won an auction on cbid for some Genesis The Project Ramon Bueso Torpedo's. I feel like I got a good deal and I'm not going to lie, it was fun opening up the box. Quite a bit different un-packaging experience compared to bubble wrapped 5 packs. :smoke:


Pretty cool, isn't it? There's something special about opening that pretty wooden box and seeing all those neatly stacked brand new lovelies. Pretty as a picture. Like grown-man Christmas. (Sorry SOTLs, you too.)


----------



## mrl4889

Just got a MOW Anthology sampler off CBid a few days ago. Haven't had the pleasure of smoking a MOW yet but I enjoy the San Lotano series and liked (didnt love) the Pinolero so I am hoping that AJ has another line of smokes I can get behind!


----------



## atbat16

B-daddy said:


> Pretty cool, isn't it? There's something special about opening that pretty wooden box and seeing all those neatly stacked brand new lovelies. Pretty as a picture. Like grown-man Christmas. (Sorry SOTLs, you too.)


It is. Now I can send myself little Christmas presents throughout the year. :smoke:


----------



## procoelho

I purchase some CasaMagna cigars real nice cigar....


----------



## ffahmy

6 Gift Boxes of Padron 1926 Madruo's

2 Boxes of Tatuaje TAA 2012's....if anyone is looking for these extremely hard to get and made no more sticks.....Schwab's in Lexington KY ((859) 266-1011) still has a limited number of boxes. I am going back on Saturday to buy one more.


----------



## timot_one

I've been to Schwab's before. I may have to stop in there when I have a chance.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

ffahmy said:


> 6 Gift Boxes of Padron 1926 Madruo's
> 
> 2 Boxes of Tatuaje TAA 2012's....if anyone is looking for these extremely hard to get and made no more sticks.....Schwab's in Lexington KY ((859) 266-1011) still has a limited number of boxes. I am going back on Saturday to buy one more.


What is the price at Schwabs? Just wondering I have two boxes already unopened ( smoked another box ) and put in a pre order for 2013... I believe updowncigar.com has them for 198 a box...


----------



## Questionablesanity

Went to a Drew Estate event. No Ligas or KFC but still I think it was a good haul.


----------



## ffahmy

Schwab's is at 198 also. Are you sure updowncigar has them in stock. I found a few places that showed them in stock but when I called to confirm, they didn't actually have them. At any rate they are a great smoke. I'm not a huge Tatuaje guy in general, but I love the 2011 and 2012 TAA's. My go to sticks are Padron (1964's, 1926's, and Family Reserve line). They're pricey but for my tastes they are the best cigars in the world.

I'm also really looking forward to the 2013 TAA. My understanding is that the ring gage is likely to go bigger again...but that the blend has not been disclosed (i.e. whether or not it will be the same blend as used in 2011 and 2012). I hope Pete uses the same blend because I think it is wonderful.


----------



## Stillinger

From small batch. Going for a decent nap, as I've got a decent stash already in the wineador


----------



## sjcruiser36

Tatuaje Series P 5-pack x2


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

Questionablesanity said:


> Went to a Drew Estate event. No Ligas or KFC but still I think it was a good haul.


NICE Haul...


----------



## marc in nola

5 Vegas Gold Maduro
Gran Habano 2000
Tatuaje 2002
Tatuaje 2003
Ashton VSG
Opus X
RP Vintage 1992

All within the last week


----------



## Chrismd77

San Lotano Habano
Padron 1926
Ortega Serie D

Should be a nice long weekend after a rough week.


----------



## Arizona Dave

I haven't tried the San Lotano Habano yet, looks good!!!


----------



## orion1

PAM 1964 Torpedo and Principe.


----------



## daledalton

I purchase PAM 1964 Torpedo too last week. Its awesome.


----------



## B-daddy

Today's CBid shipment.


----------



## Mr Dude65

Questionablesanity said:


> Went to a Drew Estate event. No Ligas or KFC but still I think it was a good haul.


What vitola is that undercrown on the end?


----------



## Questionablesanity

It is the Corona Double. I usually go for the viva corna but by the time I got there they were gone so figured I would get a smoke for a long movie.


----------



## Mr Dude65

Oh, okay. I didn't know they came in a double corona.


----------



## timot_one

I received a few Opus X Perfecxion #77 Sharks.


----------



## D307P

Went to a CAO Event yesterday at one of two B&Ms I frequent. Picked up my wife a box of Caramelo Joe Tubos which got me 2 free La Traviata and 2 free La Traviata Maduros.
Bought a few various Connecticuts to give to a friend last night, and I bought a H Upman Vintage Cameroon, Owner of B&M gifted me a RP Old World Reserve Maduro to try after I told him I never liked any RPs that I tried. Also bought 2 Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Limited Edition (NoirNick said they are very good), a Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 Sumatra (recommended by owner) and 2 Fuente Fuente Opus X Belicoso


----------



## Zookie

D307P said:


> Went to a CAO Event yesterday at one of two B&Ms I frequent. Picked up my wife a box of Caramelo Joe Tubos which got me 2 free La Traviata and 2 free La Traviata Maduros.
> Bought a few various Connecticuts to give to a friend last night, and I bought a H Upman Vintage Cameroon, Owner of B&M gifted me a RP Old World Reserve Maduro to try after I told him I never liked any RPs that I tried. Also bought 2 Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Limited Edition (NoirNick said they are very good), a Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 Sumatra (recommended by owner) and 2 Fuente Fuente Opus X Belicoso


This looks similar to what I'd purchase! Great selection! I love those garcia JG special editions, there killer with a cup of coffe. Also, you can't beat a good ol' opus X .


----------



## coLcarnage

I just picked up one stick because that's the only one I could afford but I wanted it so bad but it was a Liga Privada UF-13 Dark


----------



## wrx04

Anybody try these La Floriditas? I got five of these and five triple maduros for $35, which i thought was a good deal. I really like the camachos.


----------



## jazzboypro

Just ordered a bundle of Alcazar #3 Maduro and a box of J. Fuego Royal Nicaraguan Belicoso Oscuro. First time i order that many cigars at once, i hope it will make it through the customs without being checkek out......


----------



## Ahsayma

I stopped into ci's store in bethlahem last Wednesday and grabbed a bundle of La Perla Habana Camaroons, an Oliva sampler, 5'er of 5 Vegas Gold and few other samplers for a couple of buddies.


----------



## zgnombies

Just picked up a 5'er of Undercrown Corona Viva and Tat La Casita Criolla. Those pics with the Jaime Garcia LE's are making me drool!


----------



## MDS

I got myself a single Liga Privada Feral Flying Pig. It will be my first time trying this cigar.


----------



## ejewell

PLEASE HELP ME. I CANT STOP

I got a wild hair... and called two places I heard had LP. And now I have 4 Dirty rats (all they had) on hold at 1 B&M and found a box at another B&M in a different state that I'm gonna have shipped... 

I'm going to have to cut up my credit card.


----------



## Arizona Dave

ejewell said:


> PLEASE HELP ME. I CANT STOP
> 
> I got a wild hair... and called two places I heard had LP. And now I have 4 Dirty rats (all they had) on hold at 1 B&M and found a box at another B&M in a different state that I'm gonna have shipped...
> 
> I'm going to have to cut up my credit card.


Ha ha ha, many of us have been there before!! Especially on the bidding site. Don't cut it up, just pay more than the minimum until it's paid off, then only keep a small balance that you can pay off easily, month to month. That will build your credit better! :beerchug::chk:cb:ss


----------



## Dark Rose

Had a San Cristobal sampler box show up yesterday...


----------



## mrl4889

Picked up an Undercrown Gran Toro and a La Aroma Edicion Especial Churchill. Never had either, at a small shop in Charleston SC, didnt have a great selections, PLUS the fiance was there judging me so I had to limit myself :hand:


----------



## hardgainer83

Ordered online from U.S: box of AF Royal Salute Sungrown, box of Cusano 18 Churchill Dbl Connecticut, box of La Tradicion Cubana Churchill, box of Padron Executive Natural.
All bundled to help trying to disguise & hide the shipment in every way - but NO - customs opened it so the result: Selling price + taxes: 79 x $4,85 !!!!! 
That's definitely too much...


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

5 Joya De Nicaragua Cabinetta Lanceros and 5 Oliva Serie G Special G


----------



## B-daddy

HTML5 Gordon said:


> 5 Joya De Nicaragua Cabinetta Lanceros and 5 Oliva Serie G Special G


That's kinda funny looking. Reminds me of the Bugs Bunny cartoon, where the two guys were stranded on the deserted island (hamburger and hot-dog).


----------



## teamgotoil

Just bought: Arturo Fuente Rosado Sungrown Magnum Vitola Forty Four, Macanudo Maduro Diplomat, and a Gurkha Ninja Torpedo!


----------



## Scott_TX

2 Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Robusto
2 Alec Bradley Black Market Robusto
2 Oliva Serie G Torpedo


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

Just got a 10er of Man O'War Ruination....haven't tried them yet...heard they were pretty good.


----------



## alexcue

Just got a box of LP Undercrown Corona Viva's. Took advantage of a 20% off coupon. Can't wait to get at 'em after they rest.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Picked up 3 of each of the 2013 release of the Tatuaje Reservas. I absolutely LOVED the 2009 release, so I have been looking forward to these. I preferred the Noellas in 2009, but I have been reading many people who say that the Regios is the better one this time (who also preferred the Noellas previously), so I figured I need to try both. Unfortunately, these are *super* wet, so I am going to let them rest for a bit... There's only 2000 boxes being released, and if they are anything like the '09s, I will want a box, so I can't wait for these to become smokable.


----------



## ejewell

Ran and picked up the last rats a B&M near me had. There was a lonely UF13 that wanted to be picked up too. And I've been feeling flavorful so I picked up a Havana Honey, Honey. :smoke:


----------



## teamgotoil

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Picked up 3 of each of the 2013 release of the Tatuaje Reservas. I absolutely LOVED the 2009 release, so I have been looking forward to these. I preferred the Noellas in 2009, but I have been reading many people who say that the Regios is the better one this time (who also preferred the Noellas previously), so I figured I need to try both. Unfortunately, these are *super* wet, so I am going to let them rest for a bit... There's only 2000 boxes being released, and if they are anything like the '09s, I will want a box, so I can't wait for these to become smokable.


Those look nice!!!


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS

From Left to Right:

Juicy Lucy (large)
T52
#9 
UF-13
3 Reynas Gordo
Illusione MJ12
LFD Digger
E.P. Carrillo INCH 64
JFR
Tatuaje Cojonu 2012
Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf

Looks like I am going to add a box of Viaje Exclusivo Chiquitos to my little collection!

Viaje is coming out with the 2013 Exclusivo Chiquitos. I missed the last release so I'm jumping on this one! They are releasing less than 100 boxes, 96 to be exact. I was lucky enough to get on the list for a box!

And I have a box of the Juicy Lucy (large) on there way, as well :dude:



MB³


----------



## DragonBreath

25 Perdomo 10 years. Have yet to smoke them. Will light one up Monday.


----------



## shaun341

Picked these up at a really good price, love the VSGs and only had 1 JJ maduro before but thought it was a very good smoke.


----------



## teamgotoil

I won some Obsidian Robustos on Cbid. Wont get them until sometime next week, though!


----------



## B-daddy

teamgotoil said:


> I won some Obsidian Robustos on Cbid. Wont get them until sometime next week, though!


Me too. How much you pay?


----------



## teamgotoil

B-daddy said:


> Me too. How much you pay?


20.10 plus shipping.


----------



## B-daddy

teamgotoil said:


> 20.10 plus shipping.


Me too, EA from Lake Alfred, FL. Hahaha!

10x Obsidian Robustos at $20.10
10x MUWAT Baitfish at $34.99
5x L'Atelier Surrogates at $25.06

All good bargains on sticks I've been looking to pick-up. I LOOOOOVE CBID!!!

BH of Arlington, VA


----------



## teamgotoil

Congrats! I really want to try the MUWATs too! Just have to pace myself...lol


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Brickhouse Gordo
MUWAT Churchill
AF Queen B

Hopefully they are as good as expected.


----------



## teamgotoil

That's a nice haul!


----------



## Bruck

Hitting the devil site pretty hard the last couple weeks:

5 x 5 Vegas Miami
20 x 5 Vegas AAA, various vitolae
10 x 5 Vegas High Primings, a couple different sizes

Sampler with herfador:
CAO America Potomac 
AVO 
Ave Maria St. George 
Cohiba Red Dot 
Gurkha Legend 
Rocky Patel Decade 
La Aurora Preferidos #2 Ecuador 
Partagas 1845 
Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve 
San Lotano Oval

10 x Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic (black)
10 x EP Carillo
5 x Graycliff 30 Year Vintage Presidente
5 x 5 Vegas "A" Friggin A
2 x 5 Vegas Cask Strength

& from a B&M:
Tatuaje Fausto Esteli
Padron 5000

They're not all for me (some lots I'll split with a co-worker), but most of them are


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

DragonBreath said:


> 25 Perdomo 10 years. Have yet to smoke them. Will light one up Monday.


Which kind???? I love those!


----------



## bluesman.54

10 Diesel Hair of the Dog. A great full flavored smoke!


----------



## Clevelandpoet

AF Flor Fina 8-5-8 (Maduro)
AF Hemingway Short Story (this one was chosen to celebrate the fact one of my plays was chosen for production)


----------



## orion1

Few UF-13s.


----------



## ejewell

Pictures are definitely lacking in this thread! :smoke:


----------



## DragonBreath

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Which kind???? I love those!


Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro Epicure's. Gonna light one up tonight! Got em for $90 on an auction.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

DragonBreath said:


> Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro Epicure's. Gonna light one up tonight! Got em for $90 on an auction.


Score!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Here's today's pickup - 5 LAT 46 SS, an Illusione ~hl~ Maduro, and a Punch Elite Maduro that was a freebie.


----------



## henjg124

Just grabbed another handful of the LFD Mystery Stick


----------



## Ahsayma

Hot off the truck!!


----------



## nola.bell

I have to admit, the main reason I bought these Ogre's is because of how sick they look!! These sticks are huge!! 7x70 hahah hope they are decent smokes


----------



## nfusion770

On a bit of a Tat kick after watching a Pete Johnson interview.

- TAA 2012
- La Verite 2009
- RC184
- Noella 2013
- Regios 2013

And Herrera Esteli Piramide


----------



## bluesman.54

nfusion770 said:


> On a bit of a Tat kick after watching a Pete Johnson interview.
> 
> - TAA 2012
> - La Verite 2009
> - RC184
> - Noella 2013
> - Regios 2013
> 
> And Herrera Esteli Piramide


Okay -- I'm jealous. Would love for you to give us a quick review when you have a chance. I notice you seem to really like the Herrera Estelli. Is it s full bodied smoke?


----------



## nfusion770

Just to be clear, some of those are 5ers.

I have the best palate in the universe when it comes to what Dave does and doesn't like, but I am pretty crappy when it comes to reviewing stuff. From memory I'd say the Herrera Eseteli is medium, but to me that still means not as full, dark, rich and palate exhausting as what I used to like. My tasting notes usually include a name, a few things I think I taste (usually prefereing a med spice, med chocolate, leather, earthiness, honey/ barnyard and some complexity that I taste but can't identify) and final verdict of awesome, alright, or didn't like it. I don't have my (nearly useless) notes in front of me, but I can tell you these got a full fledged awesome.

I'm sure that helps. 



bluesman.54 said:


> Okay -- I'm jealous. Would love for you to give us a quick review when you have a chance. I notice you seem to really like the Herrera Estelli. Is it s full bodied smoke?


----------



## bluesman.54

nfusion770 said:


> Just to be clear, some of those are 5ers.
> 
> I have the best palate in the universe when it comes to what Dave does and doesn't like, but I am pretty crappy when it comes to reviewing stuff. From memory I'd say the Herrera Eseteli is medium, but to me that still means not as full, dark, rich and palate exhausting as what I used to like. My tasting notes usually include a name, a few things I think I taste (usually prefereing a med spice, med chocolate, leather, earthiness, honey/ barnyard and some complexity that I taste but can't identify) and final verdict of awesome, alright, or didn't like it. I don't have my (nearly useless) notes in front of me, but I can tell you these got a full fledged awesome.
> 
> I'm sure that helps.


Oh yeah -- it helped! I have a difficult time telling what I am tasting, -- citrus, earthy tones, etc. I just know if I liked it or not -- but I am definitely clear about that. I just plain love cigars. I prefer full bodied maduros -- but enjoy a variety. So we won't look for any detailed reviews from you -- just if Dave liked it or not. Perhaps a recommendation to try?


----------



## nfusion770

It really gets muddled when I'm sipping on a scotch and all of a sudden my cigars reach an otherworldly level. :smoke:

I'm smoking a HE now. Nutty, honey, maybe leathery. This gets thrown around a lot but this one is pretty cubanesque I think. The best review is to try them yourself of course.



bluesman.54 said:


> Oh yeah -- it helped! I have a difficult time telling what I am tasting, -- citrus, earthy tones, etc. I just know if I liked it or not -- but I am definitely clear about that. I just plain love cigars. I prefer full bodied maduros -- but enjoy a variety. So we won't look for any detailed reviews from you -- just if Dave liked it or not. Perhaps a recommendation to try?


----------



## DSTEW

Tatuaje Regios reserva
Tatuaje Noella reserve 
and a couple stragglers thrown in by a good vendor (MrSmallBatch).

Daniel


----------



## bluesman.54

nfusion770 said:


> It really gets muddled when I'm sipping on a scotch and all of a sudden my cigars reach an otherworldly level. :smoke:
> 
> I'm smoking a HE now. Nutty, honey, maybe leathery. This gets thrown around a lot but this one is pretty cubanesque I think. The best review is to try them yourself of course.


I agree-- the best review is to try them yourself. But when a BOTL tells you something is good that goes a long way in increasing my eagerness to try it. Thank you for sharing your thoughts.

And there is nothing like a good cigar and sippin' whiskey to end the day. Sadly I have a broken ankle at the moment and don't think hydrocodone and whiskey is a great idea. I'll heal soon! And then...


----------



## nfusion770

Nice. I agree, Mark is very cool.



DSTEW said:


> Tatuaje Regios reserva
> Tatuaje Noella reserve
> and a couple stragglers thrown in by a good vendor (MrSmallBatch).
> 
> Daniel


----------



## nfusion770

sorry to hear about the ankle. I hope those drugs don't diminish you ability to taste any. Get well soon Michael.



bluesman.54 said:


> I agree-- the best review is to try them yourself. But when a BOTL tells you something is good that goes a long way in increasing my eagerness to try it. Thank you for sharing your thoughts.
> 
> And there is nothing like a good cigar and sippin' whiskey to end the day. Sadly I have a broken ankle at the moment and don't think hydrocodone and whiskey is a great idea. I'll heal soon! And then...


----------



## bluesman.54

nfusion770 said:


> sorry to hear about the ankle. I hope those drugs don't diminish you ability to taste any. Get well soon Michael.


Dave,

Thank you for your get well wishes. No -- the hydrocodone doesn't in any way diminish my ability to enjoy a fine cigar. It's just that usually at night I like to enjoy a fine cigar and a glass of sippin' whiskey. The whiskey is obviously out for the next few weeks -- but on the upside -- since I have to keep my ankle elevated as much as possible -- I am able to smoke an extra cigar a day. So you see -- it's all good in the end. Thanks again for your kind wishes.

Michael


----------



## Tika

nfusion770 said:


> On a bit of a Tat kick after watching a Pete Johnson interview.
> 
> - TAA 2012
> - La Verite 2009
> - RC184
> - Noella 2013
> - Regios 2013
> 
> And Herrera Esteli Piramide


Same here. Have two boxes of TAA 2012 sitting and a The Tatuaje Conjonu 2012 Book inbound. I am going to try the TAA 2012 this weekend and I am very much looking forward to it!


----------



## Shemp75

A 5 pack of these


----------



## B-daddy

shemp75 said:


> a 5 pack of these
> 
> http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/shemp81/media/p1050115_zpsb801f876.jpg.html


what in tarnation...?!?!?!


----------



## Shemp75

i see the pic


----------



## B-daddy

Shemp75 said:


> i see the pic


I do too (in your post but not in my quote). I've just never heard of that cigar before.


----------



## FireRunner

Two rows.


----------



## teamgotoil

I just received:
Cohiba Red Dot Lonsdale
AB Prensado Grand Toro
Macanudo Especiale Torpedo
Romeo Y Julieta 1875 Bully
RP Autumn Collection 2008


----------



## D307P

5 La Aurora 107
8 La Aurora Puro Vintage 2003
Tin of Opus X
Xikar Lighter & Cutter, Palio Cutter, and a Stinky stand ashtray


----------



## getkennard

D307P said:


> 5 La Aurora 107
> 8 La Aurora Puro Vintage 2003
> Tin of Opus X
> Xikar Lighter & Cutter, Palio Cutter, and a Stinky stand ashtray


Any opinion on Palio vs the xikar you have there. I have a Palio, but was interested to hear if the xikar offered anything special.


----------



## D307P

getkennard said:


> Any opinion on Palio vs the xikar you have there. I have a Palio, but was interested to hear if the xikar offered anything special.


Got them both from Cbid and the Palio just came yesterday so I haven't tried it yet. I had an old Lotus a friend had given me and it was dull. I've use the Xikar Xi2 and it cuts like a razor. Very happy with it. They were both inexpensive, Palio was $28 and Xikar was $16.44 on a free fall.


----------



## teamgotoil

Bought a AB Black Market yesterday....wonder how long I should let it rest before I try it. Never had one before.


----------



## D307P

teamgotoil said:


> Bought a AB Black Market yesterday....wonder how long I should let it rest before I try it. Never had one before.


Up to you, I usually let everything I get in the mail or from the B&M sit for 1-2 weeks before smoking, but thats just me.


----------



## ColdSmoker

Shemp75 said:


> A 5 pack of these


Those toothy bastards look delicious...whatever they are


----------



## concig

Padron no.2000 both the natural and maduro.
Very happy with both and soon I'll be buying a few more boxes,especially the maduro.
Great cigars for me and at really nice prices.


----------



## Shemp75

First these came in and i was HAP-PY!! ROOM 101 BIG DELICIOUS.


----------



## Shemp75

And then these came in and I was HA-PY HAP-PY JOY JOY!! Tatuaje T110s


----------



## Gordo1473

Eat your heart out


----------



## mrl4889

Got my first ever ligas! Plus a Roma Craft Intemeprance (all their stuff is amazing). Also got a L'Atelier El Seulo bundle of the devil site. Didnt expect to win but 31 bucks for twenty Pete Johnson smokes seems like a steal!!


----------



## mrl4889

Gordo1473 said:


> Eat your heart out


HHHMMMMM that Serie R sure makes me jealous.....:laugh:


----------



## Gordo1473

mrl4889 said:


> HHHMMMMM that Serie R sure makes me jealous.....:laugh:


Well haters are gonna hate


----------



## mrl4889

Gordo1473 said:


> Well haters are gonna hate


Not hating brother, just a joke.


----------



## Gordo1473

Dude I'm kidding. Lol . Series r does look yummy


----------



## Tika

Indeed! LGC Serie R #5 is one of my favorites!


----------



## jeepman_su




----------



## Gordo1473

That right there is pretty^^^^^


----------



## ColdSmoker

Gordo1473 said:


> That right there is pretty^^^^^


It's my favorite avatar also...


----------



## Gordo1473

ColdSmoker said:


> It's my favorite avatar also...


Mine too


----------



## Merleos

E. P. Carrillo "INCH" Maduro ... holding for a quiet early evening in the garden.


----------



## yellowv

Picked up some Room 101 Big Delicious and Tat Noella Reserva's today. Both great sticks.


----------



## horton21

Couple of tins of Opus X and a Liga No. 9 sampler.


----------



## jeepman_su

Gordo1473 said:


> Mine too


My fav avatar too lol!


----------



## inkNcigars914

-1 box (20) Don Rafael Vintage 2004 Connecticut Toro
-11 Cigar Alec Bradley sampler
-20 Gran Habano 2004 Vintage Toro
-8 Cigar PDR sampler 
-12 Cigar G.A.R Vintage sampler

Next purchase wont be for a few months but it will be a big buy of various Rocky Patels


----------



## NovaBiscuit

A Helix Tubular Natural!

First post after a long time away. I was in a terrible night shift job and I also was in physical therapy and didn't want to smoke at all during it. The reason I was in therapy wasn't cigar related, but just figured I should get fully healthy before I gave into a seduction like smoking again  As for the Helix, I'm away from my humidor for a while (wasn't able to take it with me to school), but in a few weeks I'll have some nicely aged stuff to try again


----------



## Shemp75

^^ HOLY HARUGATU BATMAN???!!! The Asian one is back! ^^


----------



## NovaBiscuit

Shemp75 said:


> ^^ HOLY HARUGATU BATMAN???!!! The Asian one is back! ^^


lol, indeed. Nice to see the Shemp is still here.


----------



## D307P

Went to a LFD event last night. Bought a ORO Chisel Turbo, Cameroon Cabinet, Airbender, and a Ligero. Rep gave me a Mystery Blend (far left in pic), a Ligero, and another Cameroon Cabinet. Also picked up 3 Alec Bradley Nica Puro and a Guillermo Leon.


----------



## mando3

stopped by the b&m today, found the last tin of papas fritas!


----------



## Stillinger

stopped by the Drapers event with Samel today. Couldn't stay long, but got the goods.


----------



## RayJax

Nicely done Matthew!

There is a Drew Estate event at one of my B&M this coming Friday that I hope to get too!


----------



## ejewell

I really want to get my hands on one of those as well! Nice haul


----------



## Stillinger

They're only usually there with JDrew, Saka, and I guess Marvin Samel too. Got lucky, but will have to decide when to smoke them


----------



## brazil stogie

Since I live in Brazil, I do not have access to most NC here. However by this time next week I will have a box of: Anejo shark, 1964 maduros, Oliva melanio, 1926, CyB. I can not wait to try these!


----------



## BlazinBajan

Snagged a box of pigs at my local shop first time in there since going to the box last year


----------



## Passprotection

Undercrown corona viva 5 pack on the monster


----------



## UTKhodgy

Walk into a shop in downtown Louisville not expecting much. Halfway through perusing the walk-in humidor and I spot that the owner still have half a box of sharks left. Just able to walk in and walk out with a 3-pack of Anejo #77 ! One of those lucky days.


----------



## FireRunner

L'Atelier 46.


----------



## RayJax

From the WTS section here:


----------



## ColdSmoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## zgnombies




----------



## BlazinBajan

Grabbed 3 UC Corona Vivas 2 FFOX Petit Lanceros and a Padron Anny 1964 Exclusivo (smoked) all from from Scottish cigars in Atl .... great shop and lounge. ....superb staff and patrons if your in town stop by you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Pudge

we have a wts section?


----------



## RayJax

Pudge said:


> we have a wts section?


Yes, in time with certian amount of posts (I believe 100) you will gain access to several areas on Puff!


----------



## Pudge

RayJax said:


> Yes, in time with certian amount of posts (I believe 100) you will gain access to several areas on Puff!


oh no not good i'll be burning cash.....but i do love to try new cigars....


----------



## Calikind




----------



## edwardsdigital

Today I stopped at my B&M looking for a couple of specific sticks, and I found them:

Wicked Indie, LFD Chisel, LFD Digger, Uzi Baitfish (their price is the lowest I have seen on the baitfish - $13 / 5-er)


----------



## Arizona Dave

:cbNothing spectacular this week.........but on the low end I did score 10 more PDR 6x60 Limitadas on CB for $16, and was pleasantly surprised with some series 55 corojo tins (x9) I scored for $3 each. Of course, they're in the freezer  :cbainkiller:


----------



## Arizona Dave

edwardsdigital said:


> Today I stopped at my B&M looking for a couple of specific sticks, and I found them:
> 
> Wicked Indie, LFD Chisel, LFD Digger, Uzi Baitfish (their price is the lowest I have seen on the baitfish - $13 / 5-er)
> 
> View attachment 44118


 Woah! That is a steal!


----------



## jazzboypro

Just bought a bundle of Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Toro Maduro, they were on sale at AC, those are my first Rocky Patel. If all goes well i should get them next week, i hope these are decent cigars !!


----------



## Calikind

These just arrived from Atlantic Cigar Co..


----------



## thebigk

Calikind said:


> These just arrived from Atlantic Cigar Co..


are you a member of there club ? I have been looking at that just have not heard no feed back


----------



## Calikind

thebigk said:


> are you a member of there club ? I have been looking at that just have not heard no feed back


No not a member just signed up for the alerts..


----------



## GrouchyDog

A fiver of 5 Vegas 'A' Churchills and a Diesel Salomon sampler from cbid. Headed to vaca in a week, I wish I'd've gotten them sooner to rest for a couple of weeks - they smell & look great & I wish they were more rested...


----------



## ichett

Saw these at a local B&M and just had to pick it up.


----------



## ejewell

Calikind said:


> No not a member just signed up for the alerts..


Ive signed up for alerts as well with no results. Idk...


----------



## zgnombies

A few E.P. Carrillo New Wave Conn Short Run '12 from the devil site for me.


----------



## tonyarizona

Oliva G toro. What a great smoke! The shop I buy from was having an Oliva/NUB event last night. When there and the Oliva rep talked to me about what I like. He recommended the "G," and suggested I try the "V" and NUB. So I bought a "G", "V", and NUB Habano, got a NUB Connecticut for free. I really enjoyed the "G." Very smooth, with a nutty, leather, coffee aftertaste. When I finished that, I was disappointed that I didn't buy more. There is always tomorrow.


----------



## edwardsdigital

ichett said:


> Saw these at a local B&M and just had to pick it up.
> View attachment 44121
> View attachment 44122


I have yet to see an Opus at my B&M.... I would love to try one, but when I find them online I think about the price too much! At least if its there in the B&M I can call it an impulse buy....


----------



## ichett

edwardsdigital said:


> I have yet to see an Opus at my B&M.... I would love to try one, but when I find them online I think about the price too much! At least if its there in the B&M I can call it an impulse buy....


That's exactly what it was, impulse buy. I went into the store while I was picking up dinner just to look around. Saw the last one and had to have it.


----------



## Gordo1473

I just picked up 2 Comanco liberty 2011, rocky Patel ii xxvi and a asylum


----------



## lukesparksoff

From IwanRies downtown Chicago
2 Viaje Honey and hand grenades
1 illusions #888 maduro
1 la Palina maduro
1 la Duena #2 belicoso
3 skull and bones Edicion limitada

View attachment 77392


----------



## OratorORourke

Happy Mother's Day to me! Just got back from a B&M cigar lounge not too far from me. Hadn't been there before and wanted to check them out. Nice place, slightly limited selection, but the quality of the selection was decent. I returned back with these goodies...

View attachment 77404


1. My Father No. 1
2. Tatuaje Conuja 2012 Box Press
3. 601 La Bomba Napalm 
4. Oliva Serie V Milanio

FYI the Tatuaje is not making it inside any of my humidors. I kept sniffing it the whole ride back (the only one not in cellophane) and it will be lit within the next 30mins!


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoy it! I got one as a gift from Andrew at Small Batch Cigar. IMO it is a really great cigar. Never made it into my humidor either.



OratorORourke said:


> Happy Mother's Day to me! Just got back from a B&M cigar lounge not too far from me. Hadn't been there before and wanted to check them out. Nice place, slightly limited selection, but the quality of the selection was decent. I returned back with these goodies...
> 
> View attachment 77404
> 
> 
> 1. My Father No. 1
> 2. Tatuaje Conuja 2012 Box Press
> 3. 601 La Bomba Napalm
> 4. Oliva Serie V Milanio
> 
> FYI the Tatuaje is not making it inside any of my humidors. I kept sniffing it the whole ride back (the only one not in cellophane) and it will be lit within the next 30mins!


----------



## OratorORourke

bluesman.54 said:


> Enjoy it! I got one as a gift from Andrew at Small Batch Cigar. IMO it is a really great cigar. Never made it into my humidor either.


Thanks, Michael. I enjoyed it quite a bit. It was beautiful out and it was truly a great smoke...an hour and a half well spent.


----------



## Shady

Stopped at the local B&M during my lunch break at work. Picked up 2 more RP 1990 vintages, I absolutely loved the one I had a few days ago, and also grabbed a Ghurka Cellar Reserve Koi Perfecto.


----------



## henjg124

Picked up some Dirty Rats


----------



## henjg124

Calikind said:


> These just arrived from Atlantic Cigar Co..


I don't think I've seen these in cello before.


----------



## OratorORourke

henjg124 said:


> Picked up some Dirty Rats


Brandon, where did you find the Dirty Rats...was it local or online (please say online)?


----------



## henjg124

OratorORourke said:


> Brandon, where did you find the Dirty Rats...was it local or online (please say online)?


Naw Locally. The local b&m has lots of Dirty Rats, Flying Pigs, UF-13's,L-40's...... Well pretty much all of the Drew Estate goodies come to think of it.


----------



## zgnombies

Pepin Garcia Blue Exquisito 
Diesel Unholy Cocktail

My last two purchases.


----------



## zgnombies

Almost forgot, picked these up the other day!


----------



## Calikind

henjg124 said:


> I don't think I've seen these in cello before.


I have ordered a dozen and never seen the cello before either. Must be an Atlantic cigar thing.


----------



## Stillinger

just got here


----------



## NovaBiscuit

Undercrown Coronas


----------



## loulax07

Calikind said:


> I have ordered a dozen and never seen the cello before either. Must be an Atlantic cigar thing.


All FFP's that are released now have cello on them.


----------



## Calikind

loulax07 said:


> All FFP's that are released now have cello on them.


That explains that! Thanks


----------



## ejewell

I lucked out / got carried away here in Louisville. Found a place with several boxes of Rats and Pigs. Limit 2 per though  Otherwise I would have a box of rats instead of just 2 and 2 pigs.

Also got a Pinar Del Rio Liga Especial Reserva Salomon. It reminded me of an Opus BBMF but for way less. Such a pretty cigar. I'll probably let it sit around a bit before I smoke it. haha.


----------



## Tika

1- box of L'atilier 46 SS

1- crate of 5 Uzis. 6x60.


----------



## henjg124

loulax07 said:


> All FFP's that are released now have cello on them.


Not the ones I just saw.


----------



## ejewell

henjg124 said:


> Not the ones I just saw.


Original release did not have celos. And your shop might have taken them off. If they have all the Unico. They might have gotten a huge original release shipment and those are left over


----------



## loulax07

henjg124 said:


> Not the ones I just saw.


All FFP's shipping from LP now come in cello and have foam in the box. Both of these were added at some point to protect the sticks. I think this started just over a year ago


----------



## Mr Dude65

Yeah, the cello is really recent. The one I bought from my shop last September didn't have it though, so there's probably still some out there without it.


----------



## Gordo1473

Went to a rocky Patel xikar event tonight


















Nice take


----------



## nola.bell

Sick Gordo!!


----------



## jurgenph

1 box l'atelier 46 ss
1 box l'aterlier 52-54-56 sampler
5 pack quesada espana robusto


J.


----------



## Jordan23

Box of Oliva G Maddies $70 on CBID. I love CBID :wink:


----------



## nola.bell

From my local B&M. The unbanded is a Viaje Zombie Supershot


----------



## OratorORourke

Just ordered the following last night...


Antano 1970 Consul 5 Pack - Dark Nat 4 1/2 x 52 
A Fuente Short Story 5 Pk - Natural 4 x 48 
AB Sun Grown Robusto 5 Pack - Natural 5 x 50 
601 Green Label La Punta 10 Pk - Oscuro 5 1/2 x 48/52


----------



## tfkirk

Alec Bradley Prensado Churchill 
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto 
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Churchill 
Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo)
5 Vegas CLASSIC 'The Judge' 
A. Fernandez Overruns Large Figurado
5 Vegas CLASSIC Fifty Five


----------



## teamgotoil

LP No9 Robusto!


----------



## jazzboypro

Rocky Patel Olde Wold Reserve Toro Maduro they were on sale so i figured why not ?


----------



## jco3rd

I'm still working on the nerve of spending more than $2 on a stick, so for now I'm filling the humi with those. Once it is full, I will be able to spend a bit more on some higher quality ones. Here is what is on the way to me from cbid: 

Pinar del Rio Res. Limitada Churchill 5-PACK
Gurkha Symphony Grand Rothschild 10-PACK
Pinar del Rio 5-Star Sampler~ 5 CIGARS 
Gurkha Beast Churchill ~ 5-PACK	
La Perla Habana Morado Belicoso SINGLE


----------



## bleber

Just picked up on the monster:

AF Hemmingway best seller - 5pkg
AF Don Carlos Belicoso - 5pkg
Comacho sampler
Ageing Room small batch M356 presto - 5pkg (free w/coupon code)

For you Liga freaks, the no. 9 test flight is available on cigar monster for $50.


----------



## smokeyme

jco3rd said:


> I'm still working on the nerve of spending more than $2 on a stick, so for now I'm filling the humi with those. Once it is full, I will be able to spend a bit more on some higher quality ones. Here is what is on the way to me from cbid:
> 
> Pinar del Rio Res. Limitada Churchill 5-PACK
> Gurkha Symphony Grand Rothschild 10-PACK
> Pinar del Rio 5-Star Sampler~ 5 CIGARS
> Gurkha Beast Churchill ~ 5-PACK
> La Perla Habana Morado Belicoso SINGLE


Thanks for sharing, this info is really good


----------



## jco3rd

All for $46! (before shipping)


----------



## ColdSmoker




----------



## teamgotoil

My Fiance bought me an Opus X Perfection No4 and an Opus X Belicoso XXX. Can't wait to try them. But, I will be patient and let them rest a bit. Although, they look like they have already rested a while.


----------



## Rook83

I just purchased a box of Rocky Patel Edge Maduros and a box of Gurkha Status Maduros...I've had the Gurkhas before and they are excellent...I haven't had the Edge Maduro yet...I'm gonna be patient and let it rest for a bit...Any suggestions on how long they should sit before I puff?


----------



## NickL

Mayorga, an Oliva Sampler and some singles. The Oliva V Double Toro is a huge smoke!


----------



## Shemp75

last I checked I was down to only about 7 Opus Xs so a great BOTL eased my pain a bit


----------



## Tika

Shemp75 said:


> last I checked I was down to only about 7 Opus Xs so a great BOTL eased my pain a bit


Wow! Now that is some a brotherly love!

I am down to only 5


----------



## Tobias Lutz

(3) Opus X Belicoso XXX
(2) CAO Rock N' Rolled

from a BOTL

:smoke2:


----------



## jeepman_su

Mini-haul on my drive home from work the other night.


----------



## JABECmfg

Now that is a beautiful sight to behold!

My last purchase was an online order - 
5 AB MAXX Brazilia
5 AB Harvest Selection 97
Nub sampler, 5 sticks
Cain sampler, 6 sticks

FWIW, I've always loved AB but Cain is quickly becoming one of my favorites too.


----------



## rpb16

Stillinger said:


> just got here


Those look great. Ive been eye-f***ing the hell out of the lanceros lately.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Here's my latest:

LP mix from Andrew (smallbatchcigar.com). Always super fast with the shipping.










And thanks to oldforge for giving a heads up on the Cigar Daily Deal last week, a box of Oliva/Studio Tobac Cain F Lanceros (this was a great deal).


----------



## shaun341

I got in on the deal for the Cain f tubos also, was a good price. Now if I could just stop buying for a couple months.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Invoiced this morning:

Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve Churchills
Nub Habano SUn Grown Double Perfectos
Tatuaja Havana VI Noble 
La Riqueza by Tatuaje #4 Robusto
Tautuaje Fausto Robusto Extra
Tatuaje La Casita Criolla Short Churchill
Tatuaje Miami Cojonu '03
Tatuaje Ambos Mundos Habano Grande #2

(All are singles except for the Reserve Churchills [10pack] and the Fausto [5pack])

I've never smoked a Tatuaje so I'm looking forward to it.
:smoke2:


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Tobias Lutz said:


> Invoiced this morning:
> Tatuaja Havana VI Noble
> La Riqueza by Tatuaje #4 Robusto
> Tautuaje Fausto Robusto Extra
> Tatuaje La Casita Criolla Short Churchill
> Tatuaje Miami Cojonu '03
> Tatuaje Ambos Mundos Habano Grande #2
> 
> (All are singles except for the Reserve Churchills [10pack] and the Fausto [5pack])
> 
> I've never smoked a Tatuaje so I'm looking forward to it.
> :smoke2:


Ah, cool, you have some great Tat choices there - definitely let us know what you think.

I love the Faustos - be ready though, they have quite the kick!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Had been watching the 5 Vegas Gold on the devil site, so when Cigar.com sent out an email on the ten toro's for $25, I decided to get a pack. Arrived today with super fast shipping. Now I'm watching the nuggets for a smaller morning smoke with the coffee.

View attachment 77606


----------



## sjcruiser36

Jeepman_su,

Where'd you pick up the Strads? I know someone who's looking for them and can't seem to find any.

Thanks



jeepman_su said:


> Mini-haul on my drive home from work the other night.


----------



## jeepman_su

sjcruiser36 said:


> Jeepman_su,
> 
> Where'd you pick up the Strads? I know someone who's looking for them and can't seem to find any.
> 
> Thanks


They had a box of them at my local shop.


----------



## sjcruiser36

jeepman_su said:


> They had a box of them at my local shop.


If you don't mind, could you PM or inbox me their contact information.

thanks again.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Finally redeemed the pay $25 get $50 worth of cigars offer from Living Social for BNB Tobacco on yesterday, and the package arrived via UPS today. I think this will be my final purchase until I get the coolidor setup as both humidors are now close to full, unless the BIL's smoke me out of house and home this weekend, but luckily they're always glad to bring new sticks, take a few and leave a few.

View attachment 77613
View attachment 77614
View attachment 77615
View attachment 77616


----------



## B.mamba89

Poem that is sum good stix for $25..


----------



## sjcruiser36

B.mamba89 said:


> Poem that is sum good stix for $25..


Oh, I guess I forgot to mention that I went over the $50, and decided to add another $50.00 to it, but I don't think it was a bad take seeing I actually only paid $75 for total lot. I got frustrated with the devil site this week, so I managed to refill the humidor with this offer, and the ten 5 Vegas Gold cigar.com was offering for $25 on yesterday also. Both orders arrived today, so I'm a happy camper. I'll be going over to Philly tomorrow, and hopefully I can get to stop by Holt's after rush hour and pick up a couple Opus X and Padrons 1964 Anniv., then I'll have to figure out where to store them.


----------



## marc in nola

Oliva V Melanio, Oliva V Maduro, God of Fire, My Father Antillias, Ahston VSG


----------



## B.mamba89

Opus X's done hit shelves already?


p.s to all them aged opus heads outhere, my 1st ever opus x purchases turn 1 year in 1 week, ony one year till i can make my desicion on what i personally perfer, I thank there great rott..


----------



## getkennard

marc in nola said:


> Oliva V Melanio, Oliva V Maduro, #9, God of Fire, My Father Antillias, Ahston VSG


It's like you are looking over my shoulder and reading my list of sticks I have and like / sticks I dont quite have yet but wanna try (Ashton and god of fire). I approve of your haul.


----------



## marc in nola

getkennard said:


> It's like you are looking over my shoulder and reading my list of sticks I have and like / sticks I dont quite have yet but wanna try (Ashton and god of fire). I approve of your haul.


I forgot to mention the Liga P #9 in the pic. That's the only one that I've smoked so far. I'm really looking forward to that GOF. Gonna rest these as long as I can before lighting up!


----------



## rpb16




----------



## ColdSmoker

box of FFPs


----------



## TerFox

Media Noche Edmundos


----------



## FireRunner

Back from an Oliva event.

2 boxes Series V Melanio Torpedo 
2 boxes Series V Melanio Robusto
1 box Series O Rubusto 
1 box Master Blend 3
6 boxes of sample cigars.










Also received two lighters and a polo shirt. Yup. Not buying cigars for a little while.


----------



## Calikind

PDR 1878 reserva dominicana capa madura
Lat 46
L40
Tatuaje Exclusive Series Mission Pipe Shop CQ1 Belicoso


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

FireRunner said:


> Back from an Oliva event.
> 
> 2 boxes Series V Melanio Torpedo
> 2 boxes Series V Melanio Robusto
> 1 box Series O Rubusto
> 1 box Master Blend 3
> 6 boxes of sample cigars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also received two lighters and a polo shirt. Yup. Not buying cigars for a little while.


Wow Henry, that is an amazing haul! I'd say you're going to be in good shape when it comes to Olivas for quite some time.


----------



## rpb16

FireRunner said:


> Back from an Oliva event.
> 
> 2 boxes Series V Melanio Torpedo
> 2 boxes Series V Melanio Robusto
> 1 box Series O Rubusto
> 1 box Master Blend 3
> 6 boxes of sample cigars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also received two lighters and a polo shirt. Yup. Not buying cigars for a little while.


You dont happen to like oliva do you? lol damn nice haul


----------



## RayJax

Pretty nice haul from the Oliva event!

I really enjoy their products too so I envy your purchase!


----------



## ejewell

If the deals for Oliva were like the one in my town the same day, I think he got like 30% off three or more boxes, plus ashtray, plus lighter, plus that small sampler. It was a helluva deal. I was just flying out that day :/ Or I would have hit the one in Nashville..


----------



## FireRunner

ejewell said:


> If the deals for Oliva were like the one in my town the same day, I think he got like 30% off three or more boxes, plus ashtray, plus lighter, plus that small sampler. It was a helluva deal. I was just flying out that day :/ Or I would have hit the one in Nashville..


I'm a firm believer in once you know your palette, stick with what you enjoy smoking. 90% of my routine smokes are from Oliva (O, V, Melanio, Master Blend) or Pete Johnson (Tatuaje, Cabaiguans, L'Atelier). I got an amazing deal on these cigars, *way* below any local or online shop and tons of extra items. The ash tray is really nice as is the polo shirt.

If you enjoy Oliva you cannot go wrong with visiting any of their events. They do a great job.



rpb16 said:


> You dont happen to like oliva do you? lol damn nice haul


I would have added a box of Series V Figurado but I literally don't have room for them. I'm a very happy camper for a while now


----------



## Stillinger




----------



## The Nothing

whoa, Stillinger...


----------



## OratorORourke

I am not sure if I should be proud or embarrassed by the following, I guess it would depend on whether you ask me in front of or away from my wife. Also, ask me again when the credit card bill is due...

Since my last post in this thread (5/15) I have picked up...



Box - Liga Privada Undercrown Belicoso
2 Boxes - Tatuaje Little Monsters
2 - Liga Privada No. 9
5pk - San Cristobal Classico
5pk - 3 Reynas Torpedo (haven't had these yet, really looking forward to it - any thoughts from those who have?)
5pk - MUWAT Bait Fish (haven't tried the bait fish yet)
5pk - Arturo Fuente Rothschild
5pk - Arutor Fuente Hemingway Short Story
5pk - Illusione MK Teachin Machine
5pk - Ambos Mundos Sumatra No. 2 Robusto 
5pk - CyB Robusto
5pk - Perdomo Champagne Noir
5pk - Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consul (I am going to stop buying 5pks of these and just buy a box already) 
10pk - 601 Green Label La Punta


----------



## OratorORourke

Stillinger said:


>


Might you be so kind as to share where the Rat's were purchased? I will completely understand if you want to sit on your source!


----------



## Stillinger

Cigar.com got a bit lucky. Like I said then, they had rats and pigs, didn't need FFPs, but got those


----------



## OratorORourke

Thanks.


----------



## Straight Up Cigars

Recently won these on c-bid:
5 Vegas Series 'A' Special Edition Animal
HC Series Habano Robusto [1/5] 
Don Lino Africa Gordito Robusto-bdl 
Morro Castle Belicoso [1/5] 
Castle Hall Robusto~


----------



## The Nothing

Picked up some sticks today, and have more coming in the mail:

-Black Ops Maduro Churchill 
-Rocky Patel R4
-La Duena
-La Riqueza
-Punch Uppercut
-La Reloba Sumatra
-ORTSAC 1962


----------



## RayJax

Stillinger said:


> Cigar.com got a bit lucky. Like I said then, they had rats and pigs, didn't need FFPs, but got those


Congrats I had just missed this when it was posted up!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

*They're here!*

Well, well, well... Look what just showed up. 

Just received my L'Atelier MAD44s! I don't usually smoke ROTT, but I am going to have to smoke one of these tonight and let the others rest. I've been seriously looking forward to these!





































They look delicious! :smoke:


----------



## teamgotoil

I went cheap this time...2 Obsidian White Noise Toro Extras, 5er of Puros Indios Viejo Robustos, 5er of La Vieja Habano Conn Chateau Coronas.


----------



## nola.bell

*Re: They're here!*



HTML5 Gordon said:


> Well, well, well... Look what just showed up.
> 
> Just received my L'Atelier MAD44s! I don't usually smoke ROTT, but I am going to have to smoke one of these tonight and let the others rest. I've been seriously looking forward to these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look delicious! :smoke:


I want some of those!! they look tasty


----------



## ejewell

*Re: They're here!*



nola.bell said:


> I want some of those!! they look tasty


Premium Vintage and Rare Cigars | Top Quality Cigars

A good place to buy. You can get 5 of each for 122. shipping code LATMAD :bump2:


----------



## loulax07

*Re: They're here!*



ejewell said:


> Premium Vintage and Rare Cigars | Top Quality Cigars
> 
> A good place to buy. You can get 5 of each for 122. shipping code LATMAD :bump2:


that deal I really don't find tempting. you avg $8.17 per stick in he 15-count sampler. the 56 is $8.55ea, the 54 is $7.64ea, and the 44 is $5.85ea when you figure out the price per stick based on a box purchase. I imagine when people offer 5-packs it will be cheaper to go that route


----------



## ejewell

*Re: They're here!*



loulax07 said:


> that deal I really don't find tempting. you avg $8.17 per stick in he 15-count sampler. the 56 is $8.55ea, the 54 is $7.64ea, and the 44 is $5.85ea when you figure out the price per stick based on a box purchase. I imagine when people offer 5-packs it will be cheaper to go that route


Good call. IDK retail of LAT so you got me. lol. I didn't bite on it because I am not familiar. Thank you!


----------



## loulax07

*Re: They're here!*



ejewell said:


> Good call. IDK retail of LAT so you got me. lol. I didn't bite on it because I am not familiar. Thank you!


i'm doing a box split on the 44's though, in the split section if ur interested


----------



## Arizona Dave

*Re: They're here!*

Picked up a double sampler pack at Finck's 20 for $30 on their last weeks weekly special. Should be here tomorrow since I ordered on the weekend. It had some havana blends in there which I LOVE (pre-embargo 1959 cuban tobacco in there), and a few others I've been meaning to try. The lambs club Cubano and the Finck's Puritano are my all time favorite, which I need to get some more of next week.


----------



## Tyler S

Just purchased a couple 5 vegas classics/gold maduros/gold. Pretty excited to try them after reading so much about them.


----------



## craig_o

Tyler S said:


> Just purchased a couple 5 vegas classics/gold maduros/gold. Pretty excited to try them after reading so much about them.


You won't regret it - 5 Vegas are among my favorite. Cheap, too.

Got the Chunktastic sampler from CI -

4 - Diesel Stout (6.0 x 60)
4 - Nica Libre Gordo (6.0 x 60)
4 - La Estrella Cubana Double Toro (6.0 x 60)
4 - La Perla Habana Black Pearl Super Toro (6.0 x 60)
4 - 5 Vegas Series 'A' Armageddon (6.0 x 60)


----------



## Tyler S

craig_o said:


> You won't regret it - 5 Vegas are among my favorite. Cheap, too.
> 
> Got the Chunktastic sampler from CI -
> 
> 4 - Diesel Stout (6.0 x 60)
> 4 - Nica Libre Gordo (6.0 x 60)
> 4 - La Estrella Cubana Double Toro (6.0 x 60)
> 4 - La Perla Habana Black Pearl Super Toro (6.0 x 60)
> 4 - 5 Vegas Series 'A' Armageddon (6.0 x 60)


Good to hear! Going to the B&M tomorrow so going to be picking up some sticks there as well.


----------



## marc in nola

craig_o said:


> You won't regret it - 5 Vegas are among my favorite. Cheap, too.
> 
> Got the Chunktastic sampler from CI -
> 
> 4 - Diesel Stout (6.0 x 60)
> 4 - Nica Libre Gordo (6.0 x 60)
> 4 - La Estrella Cubana Double Toro (6.0 x 60)
> 4 - La Perla Habana Black Pearl Super Toro (6.0 x 60)
> 4 - 5 Vegas Series 'A' Armageddon (6.0 x 60)


I've had all these (except the Diesel), and I've enjoyed every one of them. I'm also a fan of the 5 Vegas gold maduros.


----------



## sjcruiser36

I was out an about this afternoon, and decided to stop by one of the local B&M's to see what they had in stock, and to pick up some Puff recommended sticks. I support local businesses in general, but making my last few purchases off the devil site really gave me sticker shock. Either way, I picked up some smokes that I'm sure I'll enjoy. Missing is a Papa Frita, which I smoked in the lounge.

View attachment 77751


----------



## greige matter

Picked up a 5 pack of Kristoff Maduro Robusto off the Monster. 

Let these sit for a while and will smoke them later in the summer.


----------



## jco3rd

I picked up a few five packs of a bunch of things I haven't had off the devil site. Thanks to their new weekly shipping options, I should have them in hand by Saturday! 

Oliva Serie G Toro
Rocky Patel Royal Vintage Churchill
5 Vegas Classic Corona
5 Vegas Gold Maduro
Bahia Blue L600 Toro

I was unimpressed with the 5 Vegas Golds that I have, but people keep saying that they really like 5 Vegas so I'm giving it another shot. Next time I hope to pick up some Miamis and Triple As. I'm really excited to try the Olivas!


----------



## Isonj

I got a good deal on a box of RP at the local b&m. Also, got a box of padron 7000 and a box of Olivia g's...should be a good summer!


----------



## bassfishindoc

I just ordered a 10 pack of Acid Blondie Belicoso and a 5 Vegas Sampler from CI, can't wait until they arrive!


----------



## henjg124

A couple of UF-13's and a handful of LFD Mystery Cigars.


----------



## Archun

1 UF-13
2 LP FFPs
1 LP T52 Toro
1 LP #9 Toro
Gonna give'em all some rest before smoking!:cowboyic9:


----------



## StogieJim

Dave those pre embargo finks smokes sound really good. I may have to try a 5er 

I've been smoking more than I'm buying lately, I gotta step up my game!


----------



## MichaeldeL

Bought a pack of Toscano Antica Riserva. First time trying it. I usually smoke Classico so I'm looking forward to trying this new one.


----------



## thebigk

*Re: They're here!*



Arizona Dave said:


> Picked up a double sampler pack at Finck's 20 for $30 on their last weeks weekly special. Should be here tomorrow since I ordered on the weekend. It had some havana blends in there which I LOVE (pre-embargo 1959 cuban tobacco in there), and a few others I've been meaning to try. The lambs club Cubano and the Finck's Puritano are my all time favorite, which I need to get some more of next week.


 smoked the Lamb Club Cubano from the Lambs Club sampler must say what great cigar need to pick up a box Bought the sampler after reading your post

Thanks for pointing out Finck's for me Eric


----------



## Arizona Dave

*Re: They're here!*



thebigk said:


> smoked the Lamb Club Cubano from the Lambs Club sampler must say what great cigar need to pick up a box Bought the sampler after reading your post
> 
> Thanks for pointing out Finck's for me Eric


Glad to hear Eric! Really Glad you enjoyed!


----------



## Smoke0ne

Some Viaje love. TWO Skull and Bones Daisy cutters in this pickup from a great BOTL.


----------



## ChaseKnight

Have a box of Flor de las antillas toro on the way. Also have a mazo of 10 of the Drew Estate My Uzi Weighs a Ton.


----------



## RayJax

Picked up some stuff lately.

Some Oliva 2012 Maduros:





Some singles from Corona this weekend:



Some singles from TinderBox (Oliva Maduros 2010, Master Blends III, Ditka)



Zombies from a box split.


----------



## Just1ce

I don't know if you have had any of them yet, but the Headley Grange is EXCELLENT! I had my first several days ago and absolutely loved it.

I have been on a bit of a buying spree lately. I haven't received it all yet, but I will post pics when it all comes in.

1 box Arturo Fuente double chateau maduro
1 box Oliva G Maduro belicoso
1 box diesel unholy cocktail
1 box Man O'War corona
1 box Man O'War puro authentico
1 box Man O'War side project phalanx
1 box 5 Vegas A
1 box Camacho Havana
5 Cain F 550
5 Cain nub
1 bundle Villazon seconds 
1 box punch uppercut robusto
10 Dark Horse robusto
5 Kristoff maduro robusto
lots of assorted singles

and a few others I forgot about.



RayJax said:


> Picked up some stuff lately.
> 
> Some Oliva 2012 Maduros:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some singles from Corona this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> Some singles from TinderBox (Oliva Maduros 2010, Master Blends III, Ditka)
> 
> 
> 
> Zombies from a box split.


----------



## RayJax

Just1ce said:


> I don't know if you have had any of them yet, but the Headley Grange is EXCELLENT! I had my first several days ago and absolutely loved it


Congrats on some awesome purchases!

Oh and I live the Headleys! So much I have one lit now!


----------



## madmarvcr

1 box of CLE Corojo Robusto 5x50
1 box of Vallejuelo Robusto Gordo 5x54
Olivia Sampler with 4 cigars
3 pack of Alec Bradley Prensado Churchill
5 pack of Joya de Nicaragua Dark Corojo 5.5x54


----------



## Mortenoir

These came in today:


----------



## Jordan23

Some great pickups on this page!


----------



## jeepman_su

I picked these up last night, love me some Sharks! Girlfriend got them for me as an early bday present. Thanks to Couch for the heads up on this one!


----------



## teamgotoil

Damn...NICE! Wish I could find some at a reasonable price! Really dying to try one after all the comments on here!


----------



## Archun

Chubbys Short Maduro 5er.


----------



## Archun

Liga Privada #9 Robusto 5er


----------



## ejewell

jeepman_su said:


> I picked these up last night, love me some Sharks! Girlfriend got them for me as an early bday present. Thanks to Couch for the heads up on this one!


Who is this Couch fellow. And why hasn't he hooked me up! Haha jk. It seems we have very similar interests still


----------



## jeepman_su

ejewell said:


> Who is this Couch fellow. And why hasn't he hooked me up! Haha jk. It seems we have very similar interests still


That can only mean one thing....you have good taste :tease: hahahaha


----------



## Passprotection

From Cigarsatyourprice:

Room 101 Daruma Roxxo 5 pack
Surrogates Tramp Stamp 5 pack
Tat Reserva Petite Tatuaje 5 pack
Tat Havana VI Angles 5 pack
LP Papa Fritas - 1 tin of 4


----------



## RayJax

Gosh dang I have got to slow down...only 5 days into the month and more stuff keeps showing up at the door!

Box of Corona Vivas:



Nub 5 pk and MOW Coronas, why? Because cbid got me after I made out on the Corona Vivas!:


----------



## Jordan23

RayJax said:


> Gosh dang I have got to slow down...only 5 days into the month and more stuff keeps showing up at the door!
> 
> Box of Corona Vivas:
> 
> 
> 
> Nub 5 pk and MOW Coronas, why? Because cbid got me after I made out on the Corona Vivas!:


Nice scores!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Last week was a pack of Little Monsters and some LPs from BOTLs here on Puff. This week was a handful of Davidoff Tubos and some Punch Samplers.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I scored a fiver of Hemingway Signatures for $27 on the Auctioneer. I think it's pretty good considering the monster has them up today for more.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Here's the latest... been trying to slow down a bit.

L'Atelier LAT46 SS. Got a GREAT deal on another box - less than $60! :woohoo:










Picked up a box of Nica Libre Potencias - It really is amazing how close these are to the Oliva Serie V. I know they are made by Oliva, but these almost seem as if they are just rebranded Serie V seconds...
Crazy deal was available on them - $40 a box.










Now, back to my search for L40 boxes...


----------



## Beeman

Just scored a Montecristo White Montecristo Court and a Romeo Y Julieta Verona's Court at the local B&M. I went in "just to browse" and ended up standing in the humidor for about 15 minutes in awe. I love buying online because of the deals, but it's something else to see all those cigars up close.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Beeman said:


> Just scored a Montecristo White Montecristo Court and a Romeo Y Julieta Verona's Court at the local B&M. I went in "just to browse" and ended up standing in the humidor for about 15 minutes in awe. I love buying online because of the deals, but it's something else to see all those cigars up close.


It's like comparing Amazon to a real, floor-to-ceiling shelf lined bookshop (when they still existed). The walk in humidor is always more fun than the virtual one.


----------



## Yamoks

Liga Privada T52 Belicosos from Harbor Cigars in Destin, FL. Great price and I bought them during an event and got a ton of raffle tickets. Ended up winning a San Cristobal shirt so that sweetened the deal even more.


----------



## Cyber-Burn

Just got my latest two purchases from CBid, a 5 pack of 5 Vegas A and a 10 pack of Gurkha Beasts. Can't wait to try the a's


----------



## Ahsayma

A 5'er of My Father Le Bijou showed up yesterday. My father in law just passed away, I thought it'd be a nice tribute smoke.


----------



## Jordan23

Ahsayma said:


> A 5'er of My Father Le Bijou showed up yesterday. My father in law just passed away, I thought it'd be a nice tribute smoke.


I'm sorry for your loss Bruce. Take care.


----------



## Cyber-Burn

Ahsayma said:


> A 5'er of My Father Le Bijou showed up yesterday. My father in law just passed away, I thought it'd be a nice tribute smoke.


I too am sorry for your loss. A tribute smoke sounds like a wonderful idea though!


----------



## Just1ce

Waiting for the arrival of a 25 count bundle of Indian Tabac Limited reserve churchills (buffalos) form CI Make me an offer and a 6 count sampler of something or other from cigarmonster.


----------



## bluesman.54

A very fitting tribute indeed. You have my condolences and prayers.

Michael



Ahsayma said:


> A 5'er of My Father Le Bijou showed up yesterday. My father in law just passed away, I thought it'd be a nice tribute smoke.


----------



## Gordo1473

They only had 3


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Gordo1473 said:


> They only had 3


That is still two more than I have right now. 

Enjoy them!


----------



## ejewell

Today's a good day. I also think I found a new place to live after my move! And I've only been here 3 days

View attachment 44428

View attachment 44427


----------



## shaun341

*Re: They're here!*

Tat Regios Reserva not bad but I think that I prefer the Noellas have to try both again.


----------



## VAcigars

Gordo1473 said:


> They only had 3


Did they just change the FFP box?


----------



## Gordo1473

VAcigars said:


> Did they just change the FFP box?


Yes they did


----------



## RayJax

Found a nice surprise at the Cigar Bar next door to the sushi place I was picking up dinner from. Didn't think dinner was going to run me so much!



Oh and they always have Padrons in stock, those were just tag alongs!


----------



## loulax07

RayJax said:


> Found a nice surprise at the Cigar Bar next door to the sushi place I was picking up dinner from. Didn't think dinner was going to run me so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and they always have Padrons in stock, those were just tag alongs!


How is Corona's LP selection at the store itself?


----------



## RayJax

Some others can probably chime in better as I only travel to Corona every once in a while.

Every time I have been in there though they have had all vitolas of the #9 and T52.

They had a box of UF13one time as well. I haven't seen the FFP, Dirty Rats, or L40 in stock.

The L40 I posted are local in Jax.


----------



## Just1ce

Just ordered another box of MOW Puro Authentico from CI MMAO. $44.95 shipped - FYI. They wouldn't do $43.95 shipped ($4.95 shipping).


----------



## concig

Just ordered a box of Don KiKi red label robustos,based on some comments.
I hope I like them,the price is very good for everyday smoke.
Can anyone give me some........hope ? :attention:


----------



## jeepman_su

ejewell said:


> Today's a good day. I also think I found a new place to live after my move! And I've only been here 3 days
> 
> View attachment 44428
> 
> View attachment 44427


Did you get them up in SC? Where at? One weekend I am up there we will have to have a smoke!


----------



## ejewell

jeepman_su said:


> Did you get them up in SC? Where at? One weekend I am up there we will have to have a smoke!


Nah, had ordered em from Andrew over at smallbatch and delivered to the house that I am at for now. The owners are family friends heading to Croatia tomorrow to visit family and I'm watching the house and dog for about 6 weeks.

I'm scheming my wineador. Call me 'mini me' but I'm probably gonna get an edgestar/koldfront and follow your steps. haha. but order from forest.

All my smokes are in a giant Brute tub. RH is holding pretty well so no complaints but I left my humidor at home.

I'm thinking about encasing the Wineador in LP box lids and stickers and stuff. It might be intense! We'll see.

And let me know when you're around! I'm already in lab working. haha.


----------



## Archun

8 Beautiful Little Dirty Rats!


----------



## Archun

Liga Privada #9 Robo!
Damn Liga, Damn DE, Damn cigars, DAMN DAMN DAMN!


----------



## RayJax

Archun said:


> Liga Privada #9 Robo!
> Damn Liga, Damn DE, Damn cigars, DAMN DAMN DAMN!


Back to back awesome liga purchases no matter how much you damn everything! Nice scores!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

A few Opus X Lost City.. Tomorrow I am going to a Pepin event.. Looking for a box of Flor De Las Antillas and get the free sampler also..


----------



## 262 Fan

Ordered a sampler from CI, it just arrived. Included are Graycliffe G2, La Cuna Bin No. 85, Felipe II, Gurhka Park Ave. 44, Gurhka Cuban Legacy, Gurkha Castle Hall, Nica Libre, A. Fernandez Signature Series, Indian Tabac Classic and the Padilla Habano. All the cigars are 6x54. Gonna let 'em rest a for a few days in the humidor. Excited to smoke them though; I've never had any of these sticks previously.


----------



## teamgotoil

CAO Mx2.


----------



## Archun

Thanks!:cowboyic9:


RayJax said:


> Back to back awesome liga purchases no matter how much you damn everything! Nice scores!


----------



## Showtyme5

5 pack - La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso
5 pack - L'Atelier Lat54
1 - My Father no. 2 Belicoso


----------



## BlazinBajan

Devil Site order just arrived;

5ver - Flor de las Antillas 
5ver - San Lotano Oval Maduro
5ver - Deisel Hair of the Dog
5ver - LP Undercrown
2 -5vers of Diesel Crucible

My winter stick list is almost complete


----------



## ColdSmoker

Showtyme5 said:


> 5 pack - La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso
> 5 pack - L'Atelier Lat54
> 1 - My Father no. 2 Belicoso





BlazinBajan said:


> Devil Site order just arrived;
> 
> 5ver - Flor de las Antillas
> 5ver - San Lotano Oval Maduro
> 5ver - Deisel Hair of the Dog
> 5ver - LP Undercrown
> 2 -5vers of Diesel Crucible
> 
> My winter stick list is almost complete


Great sticks gents.


----------



## The Nothing

ran by my favorite B&M (comperable to CI prices and I don't have to wait for the mail lady)

CAO OSA, LGC Wavell Maduro, Chateau Fuente , Oliva V Meliano, and LFD Air Bender
Should keep me busy next weekend 








I love my B&M


----------



## jco3rd

I'm going to be up your way later this month! what is the name of your B&M, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Gordo1473

A few I picked up today


----------



## The Nothing

I almost picked up an El Centurion myself, but was trying to stick to a budget... shop I went to didn't have any of the others.


----------



## The Nothing

jco3rd said:


> I'm going to be up your way later this month! what is the name of your B&M, if you don't mind sharing?


When abouts? You'll also have to check out my favorite lil lounge.


----------



## Gordo1473

The el centurion was recommended by shop


----------



## jco3rd

Last weekend this month. I'll need a good spot to grab a smoke!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I can't seem to be able to share my Photobucket pictures, but my 5'er of Illusione Holy Lance's came in today.


----------



## Passprotection

Got a five pack of La Aurora 107 Robusto in today, well yeaterday, from the Devil Monster (Guess I just made that up). Those little suckers smell great!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Ok, So i stopped by Holts for their Pepin Garcia event and it was awesome! I got a pretty nice haul!!

A box of Flor de las Antillas Toro, a 7 cigar sampler with unreleased sizes of Flor de las Antillas, La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor, Old Henry, San Cristobal, My Father Le Bijou, Tatuaje Verocu, Tatuaje HCS Maduro. They are all 6.5x48 and round.









I also bought a bunch of singles including... 1 La Aroma de Cuba Marquis, 2 L'Atelier Maduro 4x44, 1 Tatuaje 10 miami, 3 Tatuaje HCS Maduro, 1 Suurrogates Crystal Baller, 2 El Centurion, 2 La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva, and 1 La Reloba Sumantra...


----------



## sjcruiser36

So after failing miserable to get to Holt's over the past few weeks, I finally made there today and was able to pick up some sticks, including a few new ones.

LFD Airbender x 2
L'Atelier 52 x2
Pardon 1964 Anniv. Maduro Exclusivo x3
Pardon 5000 Natural
Pardon 6000 Maduro
Flor de las Antillas Belicoso 
Flor de las Antillas Toro 
Arturo Fuente Short Story x2

View attachment 78187


----------



## DECigar

El Centurion Cigar Sampler from Mikes Cigar, gonna let it rest for a week. Can't wait to try the El Centurion Robusto


----------



## Just1ce

Stopped by the B&M today and wanted to smoke a My Father for Father's day weekend. Once I had finished that they were having a cigar tasting of Asylum cigars and Winwood cigars. Got to chat with the rep for a bit and walked out with an Asylum toro, Coneja, and a 70x7.

They had a monster cigar that was an 80x7 but I was very afraid so I stuck with the 70. I normally don't like big ring gauge cigars but curiosity got the best of me.


----------



## jabuan

Picked up a box of headley grange eminentes. I fargin love this stick.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just1ce said:


> Stopped by the B&M today and wanted to smoke a My Father for Father's day weekend. Once I had finished that they were having a cigar tasting of Asylum cigars and Winwood cigars. Got to chat with the rep for a bit and walked out with an Asylum toro, Coneja, and a 70x7.
> 
> They had a monster cigar that was an 80x7 but I was very afraid so I stuck with the 70. I normally don't like big ring gauge cigars but curiosity got the best of me.


Wow, 70 and 80 RG?! :faint2: Insanity.


----------



## 262 Fan

Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 858.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Needed a much needed break from writing a research paper, so decided to get out of the house and visit my local B&M for a smoke and picked up three cigars. The better half looking at me like I'm crazy since I just went to Holts on yesterday!

H. Upmann Legacy- Toro, Corona and Robusto

View attachment 78204


----------



## Memphis smoker

Stopped by the store today and picked up a tramp stamp, asylum 13, nub 460, punch rare corojo, and a macanudo vintage 2006 (as sad as it may sound it was the cool looking metal band on the macanudo that convinced me to give it a try)


----------



## Dark Rose

Had a cbid order I forgot about show up a week or so ago. Genesis the Project ashtray pack, 6 robustos and an ashtray with nice little tray in it.


----------



## Archun

A box of LP UF-13


----------



## sjcruiser36

5 Vegas Gold mini-corona x5 from the devil site

View attachment 78226


----------



## Ahsayma

3 pack tin. Great service from Small Batch Cigars!


----------



## ejewell

Archun said:


> A box of LP UF-13


Hey nico, your PM inbox is full. clear it out so I can reply! :smoke:


----------



## Archun

The pic I owed...










Archun said:


> Chubbys Short Maduro 5er.


----------



## ColdSmoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## Archun

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Looks Tasty!!:hungry:


ColdSmoker said:


>


----------



## ejewell

I got a little carried away this weekend...


----------



## ColdSmoker

Liga whore!


----------



## marc in nola

ejewell said:


> I got a little carried away this weekend...


What a great score! I had my first L40 last week - loved it. Gonna smoke my first FFP and Dirty Rat this weekend while on vacation.


----------



## ejewell

ColdSmoker said:


> Liga whore!


I deny nothing....


----------



## thebigk

ejewell said:


> I got a little carried away this weekend...


What did the bank say when you ask for loan to buy cigars


----------



## ejewell

thebigk said:


> What did the bank say when you ask for loan to buy cigars


I got cut off. haha. I'm spending my summer stipend before I even get it  I found 3 packs of ramen in the cupboard. that'll be 2 days worth of food!


----------



## RayJax

And the month of June continues...


----------



## Archun

Very Very nice
:cowboyic9:


RayJax said:


> And the month of June continues...


----------



## Archun

Hahaha, It looks even more grotesque in the picture...


ejewell said:


> I got a little carried away this weekend...


----------



## concig

A box of Padron 2000 maduro and three Family Reserve No.85 maduro soon to try for the first time after freezing.I hope I like them.


----------



## StogieJim

Oh I'm sure you'll LOVE them, especially considering that you like the 2000 so much .

I just received some Camacho Triple Maduros, half of them cracked. Let's hope Cbid makes it right. I don't want a refund for the bad sticks. I got too good of a deal on these!


----------



## concig

StogieJim said:


> Oh I'm sure you'll LOVE them, especially considering that you like the 2000 so much .
> 
> I just received some Camacho Triple Maduros, half of them cracked. Let's hope Cbid makes it right. I don't want a refund for the bad sticks. I got too good of a deal on these!


Yes,I like the 2000 and enjoying it every time.


----------



## Archun

Room Namakubi Ecuador Filero


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

I noticed I was running low, so got another box of A. Fuente Hemingway Best Seller Maduros. I love these sticks.


----------



## ichett

concig said:


> A box of Padron 2000 maduro and three Family Reserve No.85 maduro soon to try for the first time after freezing.I hope I like them.


Is freezing part of your normal routine?


----------



## StogieJim

Just took delivery on a fresh box of High Primings robusto  I love it for an everyday smoke!


----------



## concig

ichett said:


> Is freezing part of your normal routine?


Most of the time and because of very high temperatures here especially in summer


----------



## B.mamba89

Eric I wish we were next door neighbors, neighbors that shared tools, recipes, cigars.. : l
Nice score man


----------



## ichett

concig said:


> Most of the time and because of very high temperatures here especially in summer


Have you had beetle problems before? Wine cooler might be a good idea. I've invested in two already.


----------



## BlazinBajan

Just picked up some Lat 52's... and Ashton VSG illusion.... Love the Lat's favorite cuban esque NC that I've had so far. The VSG's are my first go round, can wait to see how they play out... looking for some reviews right now.


----------



## Xspenceve

Just got back from my local B&m and picked up a Liga Privada no. 9 Corona double oscuro,a MUWAT +11, an Undercrown gordita, and a Sam Leccia black 6x60. Going to let them all rest for a bit. I have yet to try the Leccia black anyone tried it?


----------



## BlazinBajan

Just got some Obsidian White Noise mini coronas and El Triunfador OR Lanceros. Can't wait to fire up those bad boys.


----------



## Xspenceve

Archun said:


> Room Namakubi Ecuador Filer


Saw those at my my local b&m, never heard anything about them. How are they and what would you compare them to.


----------



## Xspenceve

Archun said:


> Hahaha, It looks even more grotesque in the picture...


Extremely jealous lol


----------



## Archun

Xspenceve said:


> Saw those at my my local b&m, never heard anything about them. How are they and what would you compare them to.


I'm giving them some rest, so I'll let you know in a couple of months


Xspenceve said:


> Extremely jealous lol .


Yeah, he told me all about it in a private message, on the picture is even more annoying, LOL!


----------



## ejewell

Archun said:


> Yeah, he told me all about it in a private message, on the picture is even more annoying, LOL!


My name is Erik and I am a recovering cigaraholic. I haven't bought any cigars in 2 weeks.......

.....because my Koldfront 28 is coming in the mail this week :smoke:


----------



## Archun

Lol. ENOUGH ALREADY!!


ejewell said:


> My name is Erik and I am a recovering cigaraholic. I haven't bought any cigars in 2 weeks.......
> 
> .....because my Koldfront 28 is coming in the mail this week :smoke:


----------



## ejewell

Archun said:


> Lol. ENOUGH ALREADY!!


I had to. I left my humidor back in Tennessee. I have two small tubberdores for my random sticks but all my boxes are in an ugly Brute Tub. Holds RH well but just isn't appealing.
and sorry. I'll shutup now. :-|


----------



## atbat16

Just picked up a fiver of Lat 56 maduros, cannot wait to try one of these bad boys! :smoke:


----------



## Kenho21

Just got a fiver of Baitfish off Cmonster


----------



## Passprotection

Serie V torp off the monster the other day. Can't wate to try it

Wrong thread but already uploaded; smoking the 107 now.


----------



## henjg124

Another handful of LFD Mystery Sticks... yummy!!


----------



## brazil stogie

My Father Le Bijou 1922 Churchill 
Man O' War Puro Authentico	
Alec Bradley Black Market 
L'Atelier Surrogates Tramp Stamp	
RP Vintage Seconds 1990 Perfecto	
La Vieja Habana Maduro Celebracion National

These are from last week, bid on a few different things this week..shall see what I end up with.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

This forum is a bad influence :biggrin:









Guess I don't have enough posts to link an image ...

Illusione 88
LP #9 
Undercrown Gordito
My Father Eminenties
Pardon 3000
Tatujae 
Aroma de Cuba
Flor de Las

The last three I can't remember the exact cigar. Posting an image would be so much easier hah.


----------



## jazzboypro

Just restock on Alcazar #1 maduro and GR Red label maduros. Next purchase will be Perdomo Fresco bundle and Flor de Oliva. These are some of my everyday cigars.


----------



## RayJax

Sixspeedsam said:


> This forum is a bad influence :biggrin:


Looks like this forum is is a great influence on you! Those are some awesome cigars!

Oh you must mean a bad influence on your spending habits and wallet! :cowboyic9:


----------



## GnarlyEggs

My last purchase was a LP9, T52, llusione Epernay Le Petite, Perdomo Reserve Limited Cameroon(LOVED IT!)


----------



## Sixspeedsam

RayJax said:


> Looks like this forum is is a great influence on you! Those are some awesome cigars!
> 
> Oh you must mean a bad influence on your spending habits and wallet! :cowboyic9:


Thanks. Learning as I go, seeing how my taste develops - good times!


----------



## GregS

a tin of papas fritas and a fiver of Short Story naturals


----------



## Passprotection

An Oliva kind of day... And a little AB sungrown too.
I have a question, this is my first full box purchase and the box still smells of lacquer. I'm sure the journey throughout the hot and humid south didn't help. Should I wait a day or so before placing the box in my cooler or should I take the sticks out and place in the cooler?


----------



## Jordan23

Passprotection said:


> An Oliva kind of day... And a little AB sungrown too.
> I have a question, this is my first full box purchase and the box still smells of lacquer. I'm sure the journey throughout the hot and humid south didn't help. Should I wait a day or so before placing the box in my cooler or should I take the sticks out and place in the cooler?


Try to air it out a day or two and see if that helps. If not..then its up to you. I bought a box of Torano Exodus ( i believe) and they intially had that real strong smell, but it faded over time and the smokes were fine.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

a few Don Carlos Edicion de Aniversario cant wait to try em!


----------



## concig

ichett said:


> Have you had beetle problems before? Wine cooler might be a good idea. I've invested in two already.


No,just trying to avoid the possibility.


----------



## jakecartier3

Here is my most recent haul from the devil site. 2 Undercrown Belicosos, one of the A. Fernandez samplers, and a La Herencia Cubana sampler. I'm excited to dig in. CBid haul - Imgur


----------



## ichett

Passprotection said:


> An Oliva kind of day... And a little AB sungrown too.
> I have a question, this is my first full box purchase and the box still smells of lacquer. I'm sure the journey throughout the hot and humid south didn't help. Should I wait a day or so before placing the box in my cooler or should I take the sticks out and place in the cooler?


I thought about buying the saison but my humi is completely full. I'd like to know how they are. Very interested.


----------



## Mortenoir

Box of Oliva V Melanio


----------



## Mortenoir

Box of Oliva V Melanio


----------



## TerFox

Flores y Rodrigues maduro unicos.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

jakecartier3 said:


> Here is my most recent haul from the devil site. 2 Undercrown Belicosos, one of the A. Fernandez samplers, and a La Herencia Cubana sampler. I'm excited to dig in. CBid haul - Imgur


Nice! I've bought that AJF 5 star from cbid more times than I can remember, and the 5 star #2 also. Really nice smokes. Enjoy!


----------



## Passprotection

Those Oliva V Melanio's look awesome!



ichett said:


> I thought about buying the saison but my humi is completely full. I'd like to know how they are. Very interested.


Their great smokes. Glad I made the purchase. I posted more info and pics in the 'What are yo smoking right now thread.'


----------



## The Wolverine

La Gloria Cubana Serie R Black No 60 me like!!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

A box of Camacho Corojo Monarca tubos. There are some great deals starting to show up on Camacho cigars now that they are "rebranding" - I expect vendors to liquidate their stock of the old packaging. I got a great deal on these.


----------



## teamgotoil

Just received a 5er of Tabak Especial Robustos


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Two FFP, Two UF-13, Two Room101 Namakubi Ecuador. A bunch of new sticks I haven't tried!


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Tin of Papas Fritas. Smoking one now :biggrin:


----------



## Arizona Dave

Just bought some of these: Finck's Double Magnum Sampler - Products - Finck Cigar Company - World's Best Cigars Plus I added 3 XXL's 6X60, has a wonderful raisin taste to it.


----------



## henjg124

Score!


----------



## Calikind

henjg124 said:


> View attachment 44680
> Score!


Very Nice!


----------



## The Wolverine

You are absolutely right some nice this weekend.


----------



## Passprotection

henjg124 said:


> View attachment 44680
> Score!


What!?! I just got e-slapped! Great pickup


----------



## Cremeika

Lp9's letting them rest but since they are my first ones I'm realllllly wanting to shorten that timeframe


----------



## Sixspeedsam

henjg124 said:


> View attachment 44680
> Score!


:shocked: outstanding!


----------



## B.mamba89

Brandon was at the counter an was like "What The Hell, Throw a couple of LP9's an A T52 in there"


----------



## Archun

Liga Undercrown


----------



## kuntry08

Just picked up a Viaje C-4, TNT, and Zombie Super Shot from my local b&m....They had tons of inventory.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

La Aurora Preferidos Tubos 'Treasure Box'
5-pack CAO Mx2
5-pack Diesel Unlimited
5-pack Obsidian White Noise


----------



## B-daddy

Tobias Lutz said:


> La Aurora Preferidos Tubos 'Treasure Box'
> 5-pack CAO Mx2
> 5-pack Diesel Unlimited
> 5-pack Obsidian White Noise


Have you tried those Unlimeteds before? Let me know how you like them.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

I have. I think they are a pretty good smoke for the price range (<4). I like the belisco shape and they are pretty robust. I've not tried any of the other Diesel smokes yet, but I know I have atleast one Unholy Cocktail and HOTD in the cooler.


----------



## B-daddy

Tobias Lutz said:


> I have. I think they are a pretty good smoke for the price range (<4). I like the belisco shape and they are pretty robust. I've not tried any of the other Diesel smokes yet, but I know I have atleast one Unholy Cocktail and HOTD in the cooler.


I've only smoked one but really enjoyed it. I found that the pre-light flavor of the wrapper was just terrific. Some of the best tasting tobacco I've had. I like the Unholy Cocktail too but found the Unlimited was right in my wheelhouse. I'm picking up another 10.


----------



## henjg124

B.mamba89 said:


> Brandon was at the counter an was like "What The Hell, Throw a couple of LP9's an A T52 in there"


Ha Ha, that's a good one.


----------



## jabuan

Another box of Nashville sexiness.


----------



## thebigk

jabuan said:


> Another box of Nashville sexiness.


Now that's some good cigar ****


----------



## B.mamba89

I had a headly grange a while back an did not really care for it, I may need to try it again n let it sit for a lil while in humidor.


----------



## greige matter

Just smoked a My Uzi Baitfish. Excellent.


----------



## concig

Found some time on my last trip to Greece and got 5x JND antano consul, 5x JND antano machitos, 5x Plasencia robustos and a box of Plasencia TKO maduro.
Excellent and very helpful seller, I hope to visit him again soon.

I smoked a couple of the TKO's before putting all in the freezer,and I'm very pleased with them.Strong and tasty,just great despite some minor draw and burn issues.And great price too !!!


----------



## jakecartier3

Stopped at a local B&M today to try to get a CAO America but they only had the Brazilia, and you can be damn sure I won't be smoking that on Independence Day! So I picked up an Oliva V and a Quorum Short Robusto (it caught my eye and was $1.50.)


----------



## Gordo1473

Went to drew estates event. Nice bunch of cigars if you ask me. Got a LP 9 hat and flying pig cutter .


----------



## Showtyme5

Gordo1473 said:


> Went to drew estates event. Nice bunch of cigars if you ask me. Got a LP 9 hat and flying pig cutter .


Just had a Herrera Esteli Lonsdale and it was very nice. Enjoy and let me know what you think of it!


----------



## ejewell

Gordo1473 said:


> Went to drew estates event. Nice bunch of cigars if you ask me. Got a LP 9 hat and flying pig cutter .


I'm surprised you didn't go in big and go for the Liga As


----------



## Gordo1473

They didn't have any


----------



## jabuan

The lonsdale is the king of the Herrera esteli blend. So much flavor.


----------



## ejewell

Gordo1473 said:


> They didn't have any


That's a damn crime! Well at least you got the hat and cutter. 



jabuan said:


> The lonsdale is the king of the Herrera esteli blend. So much flavor.


Why not the short corona gordo? Just wondering. I've been pondering a box of these but maybe I should just look for 5ers. I've had 3 and they were all good.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor
Oliva V robusto
Tatuaje Hermosos
Padron 1964
Perdomo Habano Maduro
Brickhouse Churchill 

and shortly, something for my wife so she doesn't look at the credit card ...


----------



## Benthe8track

Also got a bunch of Olivia v robustos. so good


----------



## jabuan

ejewell said:


> Why not the short corona gordo? Just wondering. I've been pondering a box of these but maybe I should just look for 5ers. I've had 3 and they were all good.


It's still tasty, don't get me wrong, I've smoked a lot of those too. But I think that small difference (2) in ring gauge and the slightly longer length feature the wrapper and blend more. I personally get a lot more flavor from the vitola.

i also may be talking outta my ass or just biased since my favorite RG is 42-44.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Gordo1473 said:


> Went to drew estates event. Nice bunch of cigars if you ask me. Got a LP 9 hat and flying pig cutter .


Dang, Brian, now that's what I call a _score_! I only get that kind of swag (any for that matter) with boxes, which I'm buying anyway.


----------



## ejewell

jabuan said:


> It's still tasty, don't get me wrong, I've smoked a lot of those too. But I think that small difference (2) in ring gauge and the slightly longer length feature the wrapper and blend more. I personally get a lot more flavor from the vitola.
> 
> i also may be talking outta my ass or just biased since my favorite RG is 42-44.


That is a minimal RG difference. lol. but I'm finding that 42-44 is where I like to be these days as well. :smoke:

I think I need to do more studies between the two. haha. if only I hadn't cut myself off from buying I would pick up two 5ers.


----------



## Gordo1473

TTecheTTe said:


> Dang, Brian, now that's what I call a _score_! I only get that kind of swag (any for that matter) with boxes, which I'm buying anyway.


They let us mix and match 20 for a box purchase. Plus I got 10 sticks free


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Just pulled the trigger on a 5 pack sampler of Rocky Patel for $12 and free shipping @ Holts. Is there a section where we can post links to deals like this (assuming we are allowed)? Or is this the right thread? 

1 RP Vintage 1990 Toro 
1 RP The Edge Maduro Toro 
1 RP Ocean Club Toro 
1 RP The Edge Corojo Toro 
1 RP Sun Grown Toro


----------



## Clevelandpoet

to celebrate my play being in a play festival:

Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro
AF Hemingway Masterpiece


----------



## GregS

just ordered a box of short story maduros


----------



## sjcruiser36

La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chiselito Maduro x5
Nica Libre Principe 5-pack x 2
Ashton VSG Robusto x3

All from the devil site


----------



## Gordo1473

Just a little something


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

I keep stumbling on great deals on Camacho cigars - with the rebranding, there are a lot of deals popping up. I'm a huge Camacho fan, so...

Got a crazy deal on this box of Camacho Corojo Maduros.










Also, wandered onto Cbid again, and ended up picking up this Kristoff sampler and 10 Cain Maduros. Got great deals on both - actually didn't expect to win either of them.


----------



## The Wolverine

HTML5 Gordon said:


> I keep stumbling on great deals on Camacho cigars - with the rebranding, there are a lot of deals popping up. I'm a huge Camacho fan, so...
> 
> Got a crazy deal on this box of Camacho Corojo Maduros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, wandered onto Cbid again, and ended up picking up this Kristoff sampler and 10 Cain Maduros. Got great deals on both - actually didn't expect to win either of them.


That's a great score!!


----------



## GrouchyDog

Some Padron maduro panatelas. Also an LFD Ligero L400 - I'll see who wins my first Newbie vs. Ligero battle...


----------



## teamgotoil

Just got 2 MUWAT 6x60 and 2 Gurkha Louis XIII Torpedos.


----------



## Passprotection

Gordo1473 said:


> Just a little something


Nice!!


----------



## BMPstaff

Just bought a box of Oliveros Sun Grown Reserve and LFD Cameroon Lancero


----------



## teamgotoil

Very Nice!!!


Passprotection said:


> Nice!!


----------



## Hubby

Gordo1473 said:


> Just a little something


YUP... IM JEALOUS!!!!!! Nice score...


----------



## joegalvanized

My Father No. 5. First higher end full box purchase.


----------



## Showtyme5

CBID:

2- Tatuaje Black Petite Lancero (no tube) 
1- La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Reserva Maximo 
5- La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso 
5- Tatuaje Cabaiguan Belicoso Fino 
5- My Father No. 4 Lancero


----------



## Gordo1473

Nice find again today


----------



## ejewell

Gordo1473 said:


> Nice find again today


This is why you have around 400 cigars, brian.


----------



## Gordo1473

I know right? I have no self control


----------



## ejewell

Gordo1473 said:


> I know right? I have no self control


You do however have good taste.


----------



## Showtyme5

where are you finding the dirty rats?


----------



## greige matter

10 Aging Room M356 Presto
5 JYN Anton Gran Consul
5 AF Short Story


----------



## ThatOneDog

La Aurora 1495, box of 25.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

AB Family Blend BX2
601 La Bomba Atom
LFD Double Ligero Chisel
Flor de los Antillas Belicoso
RP Edge Corojo Robusto

ABFamilyBlend601LaBombaAtomLFDDLFlordelosAntillasRPEdge.jpg Photo by BowhuntnHoosier | Photobucket


----------



## B.mamba89

HTML5 Gordon said:


> I keep stumbling on great deals on Camacho cigars - with the rebranding, there are a lot of deals popping up. I'm a huge Camacho fan, so...
> 
> Got a crazy deal on this box of Camacho Corojo Maduros.


How are the maduroos? Never ran across these at my B&M.. The regulay corojo were enjoyable from what I remember, but never had a maduro corojo by Comacho.


----------



## concig

10 x Perdomo Cuban Bullets maduro
10 x Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Torpedo maduro
2 x boxes Plasencia TKO maduro


----------



## concig

10 x Perdomo Cuban Bullets maduro
10 x Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Torpedo maduro
2 x boxes Plasencia TKO maduro

Sorry for another double post


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

B.mamba89 said:


> How are the maduroos? Never ran across these at my B&M.. The regulay corojo were enjoyable from what I remember, but never had a maduro corojo by Comacho.


I love 'em. If you like the regular Corojos, you should really like the Maduros if you like other Maduros. Basically, it is pretty much the same blend of vintage Corojo filler and binder, but with a really good Maduro wrapper. The combination works really well IMO - you get a little sweetness added from the maduro wrapper, and I think these have more chocolate and coffee notes than the regular Corojos. My favorite vitolas for these are the petit coronas and the monarcas (Robusto).


----------



## Kswicky

Been awhile since I checked in here.... 
Box Tat Black petit lanceros
6 Opus X Lost City Lanceros
2 Opus X Princessa D
2 Fuente Fuente Story 2012 macassar samplers
1 Destino Al Siglo Opus X sampler
3 of the 4 cigars in another 2012 sampler - both Don Arturo Gran AnniverXario, Don Carlos Anni.


and I'm done buying for a while!


----------



## lukesparksoff

1 box La Aurora Preferidos Maduro No. 2
10 pack Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo
View attachment 78816
View attachment 78817


----------



## greige matter

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Gran Consul 5 pack off the Monster.


----------



## Gordo1473

Found a few more


----------



## Clevelandpoet

Rocky Patel sampler from Holts.









looking forward to trying em!


----------



## jurgenph

Kswicky said:


> 2 Fuente Fuente Story 2012 macassar samplers


which sticks are in that one?



Kswicky said:


> 1 Destino Al Siglo Opus X sampler


i picked up one of these myself recently, still waiting on delivery.

J.


----------



## Cardinal

Clevelandpoet said:


> Rocky Patel sampler from Holts.
> 
> View attachment 44835
> 
> 
> looking forward to trying em!


Me too! I already know I love the Corojo Edge, actually have about 15 of those left. Haven't tried any of the others yet, and I'd never even heard of that Ocean one.


----------



## thegunslinger

Curivari Seleccion Privada robustos - so damn delicious I had to get a box (of 10)
Curivari Gloria de Leon rothschild 
Tortuga 215 Edicion Limitada 2011 robusto (I found the Cuban EL band amusing on a NCC, but rread some reviews for it and it seems like it has promise. Was also super surprised that the shop I picked it up at had such a HTF stick, or so the reviews claim of it)
My Father El Centurion belicoso


----------



## ColdSmoker

Just had my first El Centurion and I'll be surprised if it doesn't land in the top 5 cigars in 2013 CA list. It is a beaut!

Five packs:
Oliva Serie G maddy
Genesis The Project
601 La Bomba
Tat Fausto

Singles:
Quesada Oktoberfest
Tat Ambos Munos
Four Kicks
My Father El Centurion


----------



## The Wolverine

UPS guy just dropped off my care package.

LFD Air Bender Chisel
Room 101 Namakubi, Ranfla, Habano
Oliva Master Blends III, Double Robusto, Maduro
Sam Leccia Black ,XO, Habano
Camacho Triple Maduro
Xikar HC Series Maduro Belicoso

Yeah buddy.


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

Just won a box of these on the devil site for $49. Haven't tried em yet, but I love the ruination so hopefully these will be just as good.


----------



## B-daddy

10x Diesel Unlimited
10x Oliva Serie G
5x Oliva Connie
5x Camacho Havana
5x Oliveros Sun Grown


----------



## teamgotoil

Just received 3 Gurkha Legend Vintage 01's.


----------



## B-daddy

CigarKidUSAF said:


> Just won a box of these on the devil site for $49. Haven't tried em yet, but I love the ruination so hopefully these will be just as good.


I found it pretty different than the Ruination but I liked it. I did a blind review of it a few months ago. Flavor profile is right where I like it (chocolate, coffee, some leather, some spice). Good.


----------



## Kswicky

jurgenph said:


> which sticks are in that one?
> 
> i picked up one of these myself recently, still waiting on delivery.
> 
> J.


I bought and was to recieve 2 travel humidor samplers, each containing 1 Don Arturo Gran AnnivXario Natural, 1 DA GA Sun Grown, 1 Don Carlos Edicion de Anniversario, and 1 Opus X Scorpio Maduro.

However, I received 2 more Destino Al Siglo 2012 travel sampler - BBMF, 2x Taurus the Bull, Don Carlos EdA


----------



## joegalvanized

Illusione Epernay 5-pack
Arturo Fuente Chateau Maduro Box


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

B-daddy said:


> I found it pretty different than the Ruination but I liked it. I did a blind review of it a few months ago. Flavor profile is right where I like it (chocolate, coffee, some leather, some spice). Good.


Glad to hear! they come in today or tomorrow, maybe ill try one this weekend and let the rest sit for a while


----------



## greige matter

Just bought 10 Swag Limitada Infamous from CI using their MMAO. Got a great deal on a cigar I enjoy smoking.


----------



## jurgenph

Kswicky said:


> I bought and was to recieve 2 travel humidor samplers, each containing 1 Don Arturo Gran AnnivXario Natural, 1 DA GA Sun Grown, 1 Don Carlos Edicion de Anniversario, and 1 Opus X Scorpio Maduro.
> 
> However, I received 2 more Destino Al Siglo 2012 travel sampler - BBMF, 2x Taurus the Bull, Don Carlos EdA


oh! so they sent you three al siglo samplers?
where did you order from?

J.


----------



## Kswicky

jurgenph said:


> oh! so they sent you three al siglo samplers?
> where did you order from?
> 
> J.


Cbid for those two.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Here's my latest purchases...

A box of Camacho Coyolar Puros. I hope Camacho rebrands more often - these deals have been ridiculous, and these are great smokes!










And I recently smoked a Punch Champion Double Maduro that was lurking way in the bottom of one of my humidors. The Punch Champions were my go to smoke for a LONG time. I hadn't had one in years, and when I smoked that one lonely cigar, I knew I needed to get another box.


----------



## joegalvanized

Box of Liga Privada #9 !!!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

joegalvanized said:


> Box of Liga Privada #9 !!!


Nice... It's about time for me to get another box... Down to about 4 I think.


----------



## The Wolverine

Great buy I have some Camachos on the way too!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

10x CAO 'VR' Full Fathom. Plus a whole bunch of goodies from the WTS section :smoke2:


----------



## ejewell

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Nice... It's about time for me to get another box... Down to about 4 I think.


I could hook you up like a tow truck! :smoke:


----------



## Xspenceve

Just got these bad boys in today ! Pretty stoked


----------



## ejewell

Xspenceve said:


> Just got these bad boys in today ! Pretty stoked
> 
> View attachment 44854


It took me 2 years to get my hands on one of those. and you're like whats up and BOOM. you got A's haha. Well played sir. Tad jealous.


----------



## Xspenceve

ejewell said:


> It took me 2 years to get my hands on one of those. and you're like whats up and BOOM. you got A's haha. Well played sir. Tad jealous.


Lol, I paid more for them than I have any other cigar, it was one of those things where I saw them and had to have them. I paid 110 dollars for 2 tins of the papas fritas and a box of the a's. Could have gotten a box of some isoms for what I paid for them. But I'm glad to have them, have you tried one Erik?


----------



## The Wolverine

Xspenceve said:


> Just got these bad boys in today ! Pretty stoked
> 
> View attachment 44854


I have been looking for these too.Nice score.


----------



## ejewell

Xspenceve said:


> Lol, I paid more for them than I have any other cigar, it was one of those things where I saw them and had to have them. I paid 110 dollars for 2 tins of the papas fritas and a box of the a's. Could have gotten a box of some isoms for what I paid for them. But I'm glad to have them, have you tried one Erik?


I have a coffin sitting in my tubberdor. Just smoked me a Dirty Rat. Trying to calm down though. I added up how much i've spent in the last 5 months. and it aint pretty. I will probably be downsizing soon to get some of that back... We'll see how much space I need once my drawers get here. Forrest said they should ship tomorrow.

But to answer your question, I haven't. I'm going to need a super full stomach and about 3 hours to sit down on one of those. Seeing as I got my coffin at an event and it is signed and all personalized, I'd rather get a second coffin and smoke those.


----------



## Xspenceve

Lol nice man, and trust me I know the feeling I've been blowing some cash lately but I figure I need to build my collection so I can tell what I like and what I don't. But hey that's why we work lol...


----------



## beercritic

I just ordered a box of Undercrowns. CI is adding 10 free sticks. My new box of WOAMs comes out of the freezer Saturday.
Put 2 boxes of "Dirt" and 2 boxes of Saison & bonus sticks for both in Mom's freezer. I'm a sucker for free stuff. I'm going broke. But hey, free stucks


----------



## Benthe8track

Padron 1964 Corona Maduro
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic
Arturo Fuente Opus X Perfecxion No. 2
Flor De Las Antillas Toro Gordo


----------



## Archun

A very nice LP 9er, from Erik


----------



## RayJax

Archun said:


> A very nice LP 9er, from Erik


Very nice!


----------



## Archun

THANKS!


RayJax said:


> Very nice!


----------



## The Wolverine

I like that group!


----------



## MattyVan

A	C1-5ZF6252-B-5	5 Vegas Limitada '13 Belicoso [1/5] 
SINGLE	2	0	2	7/17/2013	$3.00	$6.00
A	C1-GHE5552-I-5	Gurkha Empire I [1/5]~ 
SINGLE	2	0	2	7/17/2013	$2.00	$4.00
A	C1-J2F5552	My Uzi Weighs a Ton +11 
SINGLE	1	0	1	7/17/2013	$5.00	$5.00
A	C1-5XC5056-B-5	5 Vegas Triple-A [bdl/5] 
SINGLE	4	0	4	7/17/2013	$2.00	$8.00
A	C1-MWE5754-B-5	Man O' War Virtue Salomon [bdl/5] 
SINGLE	2	0	2	7/17/2013	$3.00	$6.00
A	C1-BK26050	Black Ops Connecticut Toro 
SINGLE	1	0	1	7/17/2013	$2.00	$2.00
A	C1-PR66552-B-5	Pinar del Rio Res. Limitada Torpedo [1/5] 
SINGLE	3	0	3	7/17/2013	$2.00	$6.00
A	CB-5GA5050	5 Vegas GOLD Robusto 
BOX OF 20 (reg.$85)	1	0	1	7/17/2013	$40.00	$40.00
A	M-JLBUT1	JetLine 330 ml Butane Fuel Can 
SINGLE CAN	2	0	2	7/17/2013	$4.00	$8.00
A	SP-1OBASST1	Oliva Serie V Sampler 
BOX OF 5 (reg.$46)	1	0	1	7/17/2013	$28.00	$28.00
A	C5-MWE6044	Man O' War Virtue Lonsdale [1/5] 
5-PACK	1	0	1	7/17/2013	$15.00	$15.00
A	C5-NCA5543	Liga IV Almirante CT. 
5-PACK	1	0	1	7/17/2013	$3.00	$3.00
A	C5-GQA7048	Gurkha Beast Churchill [1/5]~ 
5-PACK	1	0	1	7/17/2013	$11.00	$11.00
A	C5-LPE6060	Liga Undercrown Gordito 
5-PACK	1	0	1	7/17/2013	$28.00	$28.00
A	C5-4NC4544	Obsidian White Noise Mini Corona [1/5] 
5-PACK	1	0	1	7/17/2013	$13.00	$13.00
A	C5-BIN6948	Bahia Insignia Churchill [1/5] 
5-PACK	1	0	1	7/17/2013	$4.00	$4.00


----------



## jurgenph

MattyVan said:


> A	C5-NCA5543	Liga IV Almirante CT.
> 5-PACK	1	0	1	7/17/2013	$3.00	$3.00


there's a reason why these are so cheap... 

J.


----------



## MattyVan

I figured there would be. If I hate them will give them away. I got a bundle of PDR Fumas for $10, at .50 cents a stick they are good.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

MattyVan said:


> A	C1-5ZF6252-B-5	5 Vegas Limitada '13 Belicoso [1/5]
> SINGLE	2	0	2	7/17/2013	$3.00	$6.00
> A	C1-GHE5552-I-5	Gurkha Empire I [1/5]~
> SINGLE	2	0	2	7/17/2013	$2.00	$4.00
> A	C1-J2F5552	My Uzi Weighs a Ton +11
> SINGLE	1	0	1	7/17/2013	$5.00	$5.00
> A	C1-5XC5056-B-5	5 Vegas Triple-A [bdl/5]
> SINGLE	4	0	4	7/17/2013	$2.00	$8.00
> A	C1-MWE5754-B-5	Man O' War Virtue Salomon [bdl/5]
> SINGLE	2	0	2	7/17/2013	$3.00	$6.00
> A	C1-BK26050	Black Ops Connecticut Toro
> SINGLE	1	0	1	7/17/2013	$2.00	$2.00
> A	C1-PR66552-B-5	Pinar del Rio Res. Limitada Torpedo [1/5]
> SINGLE	3	0	3	7/17/2013	$2.00	$6.00
> A	CB-5GA5050	5 Vegas GOLD Robusto
> BOX OF 20 (reg.$85)	1	0	1	7/17/2013	$40.00	$40.00
> A	M-JLBUT1	JetLine 330 ml Butane Fuel Can
> SINGLE CAN	2	0	2	7/17/2013	$4.00	$8.00
> A	SP-1OBASST1	Oliva Serie V Sampler
> BOX OF 5 (reg.$46)	1	0	1	7/17/2013	$28.00	$28.00
> A	C5-MWE6044	Man O' War Virtue Lonsdale [1/5]
> 5-PACK	1	0	1	7/17/2013	$15.00	$15.00
> A	C5-NCA5543	Liga IV Almirante CT.
> 5-PACK	1	0	1	7/17/2013	$3.00	$3.00
> A	C5-GQA7048	Gurkha Beast Churchill [1/5]~
> 5-PACK	1	0	1	7/17/2013	$11.00	$11.00
> A	C5-LPE6060	Liga Undercrown Gordito
> 5-PACK	1	0	1	7/17/2013	$28.00	$28.00
> A	C5-4NC4544	Obsidian White Noise Mini Corona [1/5]
> 5-PACK	1	0	1	7/17/2013	$13.00	$13.00
> A	C5-BIN6948	Bahia Insignia Churchill [1/5]
> 5-PACK	1	0	1	7/17/2013	$4.00	$4.00


I'll probably regret asking this, but how does shipping costs work with something like this? Do they consolidate the whole order and ship all at once for a flat rate? The explanation on the site is as clear as they state - mud. I'm assuming it gets consolidated ...


----------



## MattyVan

Shipping was $14.25 and they have to send the lighter fuel via USPS, everything else goes UPS. Shipping time to me in NY is 23 hours.... Is nice. Order was from cigar bid.


----------



## jurgenph

Sixspeedsam said:


> I'll probably regret asking this, but how does shipping costs work with something like this? Do they consolidate the whole order and ship all at once for a flat rate? The explanation on the site is as clear as they state - mud. I'm assuming it gets consolidated ...


cbid charges shipping on every item in your order.
eg. (making up prices since i'm too lazy to look them up)

every free fall item: $1 shipping for each.
1st 5pack: $5 shipping
every additional 5-pack: $1 shipping
1st box: $10 shipping
each additional box: $2 shipping
etc...

if you're not bidding low, shipping costs can make your deal not as good as it seemed. i believe tis is one way they recover some of the costs.

but play it right, and even with the additional shipping costs you'll still get you a good deal.

J.


----------



## AndrewNYC

Some Goodies









The Tatuaje Corojos are a new fave, The Illusione 888 was highly recommended -- I've yet to have one. Cusano 18 Paired Maduros are a fave "budget stick" that I always enjoy. Fonseca and the Torano/Oliva samplers were on sale.


----------



## AndrewNYC

Nutty vBulletin Problems!


----------



## AndrewNYC

View attachment 44876

Uploaded same images twice .... here are samplers and Cusano box


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Thanks for the info. I dug for some more info, and it does appear that they consolidate costs somewhat. The slippery slope indeed ...



jurgenph said:


> cbid charges shipping on every item in your order.
> eg. (making up prices since i'm too lazy to look them up)
> 
> every free fall item: $1 shipping for each.
> 1st 5pack: $5 shipping
> every additional 5-pack: $1 shipping
> 1st box: $10 shipping
> each additional box: $2 shipping
> etc...
> 
> if you're not bidding low, shipping costs can make your deal not as good as it seemed. i believe tis is one way they recover some of the costs.
> 
> but play it right, and even with the additional shipping costs you'll still get you a good deal.
> 
> J.


----------



## Archun

UF13s and Rats from Andrew


----------



## Gordo1473

Score


----------



## RocknRoll

Being new to the sport I am almost ashamed to post mine.

Included with the humidor combo from CI

- Cohiba Red Dot Robusto 
- Hoyo Excalibur Epicure 
- La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 
- Macanudo Hyde Park 
- CAO Black Frontier 
- Punch Pita 
- Gurkha Legend Vintage '01 XO 
- Torano Exodus Gold 1959 Robusto 
- Garo Double Habano 
- Graycliff 'G2' PGX Toro


----------



## The Wolverine

USPS just made a drop.


----------



## joegalvanized

A box of Four Kicks, and a box of Liga Undercrowns.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Managed to find 10 Studio Tobac Nub Double Maduros (Nub "Dubs"). These are great sticks that I have been missing. It is a shame they don't make them often. @Passprotection sent me two recently in a trade since he knew I was missing them, and now I manage to come across 10 of them!

Anyone who chances across them and hasn't tried them should definitely pick some up!

Sorry for the horrible pic.


----------



## Xspenceve

Five pack of surrogate tramp stamp, five pack of Oliva master blend 3 torpedoes, six pack of undercrown robustos, five pack of some custom rolled cigars from Cincy, five pack of punch rare corojo magnum.


----------



## ejewell

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Managed to find 10 Studio Tobac Nub Double Maduros (Nub "Dubs"). These are great sticks that I have been missing. It is a shame they don't make them often. @Passprotection sent me two recently in a trade since he knew I was missing them, and now I manage to come across 10 of them!
> 
> Anyone who chances across them and hasn't tried them should definitely pick some up!
> 
> Sorry for the horrible pic.


jealouusssssss. I have one. lol


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

I figured they were worth a try for the price I got em for on the devil site


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Waiting for my Liga Privada T52 Robusto 5-pack to arrive. Going to smoke one when I finish the rest of my samplers I haven't tried.


----------



## jurgenph

two 5-packs of T-52 belicoso from last weeks free fall
one 5-pack of opus-x lost city toro

J.


----------



## Passprotection

ejewell said:


> jealouusssssss. I have one. lol


Yes you do. :nod: UPS man must have smoked the other one I sent you!


----------



## Passprotection

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Managed to find 10 Studio Tobac Nub Double Maduros (Nub "Dubs"). These are great sticks that I have been missing. It is a shame they don't make them often. @Passprotection sent me two recently in a trade since he knew I was missing them, and now I manage to come across 10 of them!
> 
> Anyone who chances across them and hasn't tried them should definitely pick some up!
> 
> Sorry for the horrible pic.


Good deal! I may get some more when I see them up again. Nubs don't get much love but I really enjoy them - especially their "special" releases.


----------



## Passprotection

Some B&M shopping:

Padron 4000 Natural 
Padron 5000 Natural
Oliva Serie V Melanio Maduro X 2 
Padron 1964 Anniversary Series Monacra Natural
Padron 1964 Anniversary Series Exclusivo Maduro
Fuente Chateau Fuente Queen B
Fuente Chateau Fuente Sungrown


----------



## Archun

Nice score Lonnie,
I've heard very nice things about those Olivas. Not to mention those Padrons and AFs!!
ENJOY!
:cowboyic9:


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Passprotection said:


> Some B&M shopping:
> 
> Padron 4000 Natural
> Padron 5000 Natural
> Oliva Serie V Melanio Maduro X 2
> Padron 1964 Anniversary Series Monacra Natural
> Padron 1964 Anniversary Series Exclusivo Maduro
> Fuente Chateau Fuente Queen B
> Fuente Chateau Fuente Sungrown


Nice score! Definitely let us know your thoughts on the Melanio Maduros.


----------



## CopGTP

For some reason, I seem to purchase cigars in "waves".........urrrgh!!!! 

My last purchase was yesterday, some Gran Habano Vintage 2002


----------



## Firerat

5 - La Aurora Preferidos Ecuador #2 
2 - Man O' War Robusto 
2 - Man O' War Ruination Belicoso #1 
2 - Man O' War Virtue Toro
2 - Obsidian White Noise
5 - Oliva Serie "O" Robusto


----------



## The Wolverine

Been waiting a week for these to get here.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Just bought a box of CAO Mx2s and a box of Punch Bareknuckles


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Oh, and then I bought a box of Comacho Triple Maduros :smoke2:


----------



## scurl79

Another Devil Site victim here

5 pack Cult Box Press 
5 pack Camacho SLR Perfecto #1 Maduro 
5 pack Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo Azarosa 
Box of 12 Diesel Crucible	
3 Diesel Wicked singles 
Box of 10 Camacho Corojo Monarca Tubos 
Box of 10 San Lotano 'The Bull' Robusto 
Box of 12 Man O' War Side Project : Skull Crusher


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Today is a good day.

ANOTHER box of Camacho Corojo Monarca Tubos (this time natural wrappers) that I got for under $40.










And... another box of what may very well be my current favorite smoke - Herrera Esteli Lonsdales.


----------



## Archun

Liga Privada UF13 box:cowboyic9:


----------



## felker14

Bahia Gold sample pack, box of Bahia Gold Torpedos and box of Oliva Serie V Torpedo.


----------



## Arizona Dave

A 16 pack of Toro double Magnum 6.5 x 54, Including 4 of each on a weekly special:

Finck’s 1893 Double Magnum
Finck’s Resagos Double Magnum
Finck’s Puritanos Double Magnum
Favorita de Nicaragua Double Magnum


----------



## joegalvanized

Finally found a box of Feral Flying Pigs at my local B&M! Grabbed it immediately.


----------



## Big Bull

joegalvanized said:


> Finally found a box of Feral Flying Pigs at my local B&M! Grabbed it immediately.


Which shop did you find the box at? Binny's, La Veta, Burning Leaf, Bull and Bear? I haven't seen much of anything around them.


----------



## joegalvanized

Big Bull said:


> Which shop did you find the box at? Binny's, La Veta, Burning Leaf, Bull and Bear? I haven't seen much of anything around them.


Headed over to La Vita to have a cigar this morning. I was shocked to see a box sitting on the shelf. I asked the guy how long they'd been there and he said about a week. I don't believe it - I don't think he really knew. Anyway, I'm thrilled.


----------



## Big Bull

joegalvanized said:


> Headed over to La Vita to have a cigar this morning. I was shocked to see a box sitting on the shelf. I asked the guy how long they'd been there and he said about a week. I don't believe it - I don't think he really knew. Anyway, I'm thrilled.


Great find. Not many shops around here have any. You want to share just let me know....J/K


----------



## BlueDevil07

I picked up a Padron 3000 while I was in Total Wine earlier buying some 8 Ball stout. I didn't notice till after I left the store that the sticker on it was dated 8/5/2011. I haven't had a Padron yet (sinful, I know), so if the sticker is right, this should make me a fan.


----------



## ejewell

Got my Liga 'A' coffin in today. Now I have one for memorabilia and one to smoke! 
@Xspenceve I got mine for 70, close to yours. lol


----------



## Xspenceve

Nice Erik ! Lol I haven't smoked one yet, going to have to be a special occasion for me to bust one of those out.


----------



## The Wolverine

Real nice score!!


----------



## ejewell

Xspenceve said:


> Nice Erik ! Lol I haven't smoked one yet, going to have to be a special occasion for me to bust one of those out.


I don't much need a special occasion. but I might save them for one. I need to set aside 3 hrs and have eaten a monstrous meal. haha. I get a little light headed on the 2hr smokes. Need to get my weight up for the "A"s Have an Opus A as well that needs demolishing.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Romeo y Julieta Clemenc.TUBOS 1 box $50
View attachment 79052
View attachment 79053

Casa Magna Oscuro Robusto 4 - 5 packs $60


----------



## joegalvanized

Box of Liga Privada UF-13.


----------



## Xspenceve

Jealous, @joegalvanized where did you find them


----------



## edwardsfire

Don Carlos Robusto.
Room 101 Namukubi Ecuador


----------



## joegalvanized

Xspenceve said:


> Jealous, @joegalvanized where did you find them


Local B&M. Funny thing: I ran up there Saturday morning, and they had a box of Feral Flying Pigs. I got so excited I bought them right away, but didn't pay attention to what else they had. Was sitting here thinking tonight that if they had FFP, maybe they have the UF-13. I needed to head back up there to check it out. Sure enough...

I gotta chill out for awhile though. Spending way more than I want to, but when something hard to find shows up I can't say no! I've never even had a UF-13!


----------



## jurgenph

one for the aging box...










J.


----------



## JustinThyme

Nice score!

Just got a nice score myself at auction

3x10 packs of Alec Bradley Tempus Criollo Centuria Double Coronas for $24 each. $2.40 a stick!


----------



## Xspenceve

Mannnnn... Nice saw that setup but 170 for the four cigars just couldn't pull the trigger , kinda wish I had now.



jurgenph said:


> one for the aging box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


----------



## jurgenph

Xspenceve said:


> Mannnnn... Nice saw that setup but 170 for the four cigars just couldn't pull the trigger , kinda wish I had now.


ordered from famous smoke, used one of their coupons, was $150 and some change including shipping.
but yeah, still pretty damn expensive for 4 cigars that i haven't tried yet.
but it comes with a book and a movie, so i'll get some entertainment for my money.

J.


----------



## Xspenceve

Plus the travel humidor, it's definetly sick as hell. I may reconsider now that you bring up the coupon! Just dropped 250 on some isoms so it's gonna have to wait for a bit lol.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

I simply had to. Casa Fuente sampler. Definitely not cheap, but these are really great sticks. They don't get the samplers in all that often, so...

These will be in for some sleep when I get back home. I won't touch them for at least 2 years.


----------



## The Wolverine

HTML5 Gordon said:


> I simply had to. Casa Fuente sampler. Definitely not cheap, but these are really great sticks. They don't get the samplers in all that often, so...
> 
> These will be in for some sleep when I get back home. I won't touch them for at least 2 years.


Nice score! I will see you in two years!!:biggrin:


----------



## Passprotection

HTML5 Gordon said:


> I simply had to. Casa Fuente sampler. Definitely not cheap, but these are really great sticks. They don't get the samplers in all that often, so...
> 
> These will be in for some sleep when I get back home. I won't touch them for at least 2 years.


WOW :shocked:

How do you store all of this!?! *envy


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Happy Birthday to Me! :biggrin:

My haul finally arrived today-

View attachment 79066


Camacho Triple Maduros
CAO Mx2s
Punch Bareknuckles
5er of CAO Brazilias
5er of Final Blend Maduros

There is always something better to light on fire than some candles stuck in a cake
:smoke2:


----------



## cgrlvr

Two boxes of the Tatuaje TAA 2012. Delish.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Tobias Lutz said:


> Happy Birthday to Me! :biggrin:
> 
> My haul finally arrived today-
> 
> View attachment 79066
> 
> 
> Camacho Triple Maduros
> CAO Mx2s
> Punch Bareknuckles
> 5er of CAO Brazilias
> 5er of Final Blend Maduros
> 
> There is always something better to light on fire than some candles stuck in a cake
> :smoke2:


Good lawd!


----------



## jurgenph

Tobias Lutz said:


> My haul finally arrived today-


wait... where are the po boy samplers?

J.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

jurgenph said:


> wait... where are the po boy samplers?
> 
> J.


Oh- you didn't hear. Tomorrow is the last one. Thirty days fly by when you're smoking feces {ummm, I mean having fun :biggrin:}


----------



## Hubby

Tobias Lutz said:


> Happy Birthday to Me! :biggrin:
> 
> My haul finally arrived today-
> 
> View attachment 79066
> 
> 
> Camacho Triple Maduros
> CAO Mx2s
> Punch Bareknuckles
> 5er of CAO Brazilias
> 5er of Final Blend Maduros
> 
> There is always something better to light on fire than some candles stuck in a cake
> :smoke2:


Remind me to get you on the next PIF :biggrin:


----------



## Ahsayma

My first cbid "win"!
Oliva 6'er


----------



## crgcpro

Opus X A Coffin full box! Nom Nom Nom

and my 3 Viaje DES II Jars in the background.


----------



## AndrewNYC

Gotta hand it to AF, even came with a humi-pack!


----------



## AndrewNYC

Ahsayma said:


> My first cbid "win"!
> Oliva 6'er
> 
> View attachment 44960


Great sticks!


----------



## crgcpro




----------



## The Wolverine

How was the Shark?Been looking for one to try.


----------



## roostr19

5 Liga #9 's. Have yet to smoke one...


----------



## GrouchyDog

Oliva Serie O, MUWAT and Punch Bareknuckle.


----------



## Arizona Dave

I've been around the net and cigar bid stocking up for Arizona "winter" (AKA our Spring for 6 months). I'm up to 90 sticks so far, but many to go. I'll have to wait for some of the 6 x 60's to go on sale in the winter though......


----------



## edwardsfire

Alec Bradley Nica Puro. Fuente Don Carlos robusto. Padron (always buying Padrons)....and Short story....natural.


----------



## The Wolverine

Bucanero Full Sail had to get more really love the taste.These cigars are a hidden gem out there!


----------



## Harley3381

1 Box of CAO Soprano associates. They have been discontinued so I had to pick up a box. Cigarinternational has them at 50% off for anyone interested.


----------



## Calikind

Pick up at local B&M


----------



## BlueDevil07

Just picked up a 5-er of Herrera Esteli Robustos for $30 on CI's Joe Cigar's daily deals. Those went super fast!


----------



## Isonj

Picked up and local B&M event


----------



## edwardsfire

Going to the B&M in a few days....going to get Opus X XXX along with a couple robustos. Padron's and a few Alec Bradleys.


----------



## Dan_

ST Dupont MaxiJet from Atlantic Cigar for $99


----------



## The Wolverine

My guy just dropped this off.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

I visited Milan Tobacconist in Roanoke today and herfed with a very cool BOTL who introduced me to the owners and helped me find some great smokes:
View attachment 79193


3 new Wynwood Blends (These are rolled to order for less than 200 shops in the country down in Miami and sent on just a few day's turnaround!)
RP The Edge
A Surrogates sampler: Bone Crusher, Tramp Stamp, Skull Breaker, and Crystal Baller
RP Sumatra
The new Davidoff Nicaragua Robusto
Fuente Hemingway WOAM (with the shop's 100th anniversary wrapper)
And 2 Camacho Ditka Throwback coffins (one to smoke and one to save)

It's been a while since I've made it to a nice B&M, and this place was awesome.


----------



## The Wolverine

The Wolverine said:


> My guy just dropped this off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 45018


 Lets see if this works.


----------



## kylej1

Got a few singles the other day..

Room 101 Daruma Roxxo
Nat Sherman 1930 
Tatuaje Havana VI
CLE Black Label
Wynwood
CLE 15th and First


----------



## AndrewNYC

Isonj said:


> Picked up and local B&M event


Yum!

One of the nice things about the Padrons, they are already well aged!


----------



## Isonj

AndrewNYC said:


> Yum!
> 
> One of the nice things about the Padrons, they are already well aged!


That is for sure. I have to say those are my fav smokes which I have every Sunday morning with my coffee.


----------



## Tat2demon

Fuente Short Story


----------



## edwardsfire

Tat2demon said:


> Fuente Short Story


Those are great!!


----------



## edwardsfire

AndrewNYC said:


> Yum!
> 
> One of the nice things about the Padrons, they are already well aged!


Yep...Padrons are meant to be enjoyed....NOW


----------



## kylej1

Tatuaje 10th Noella.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

A 5-pack of the following cigars:

E.P. Carrillo Short Run Vintage Churchill
Excalibur Epicure
Romeo y Julieta Reserve Churchill
La Gloria Serie R No. 5 Natural

Along with the above package, I got 2 CAO Dream Team Samplers all from CI.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

After receiving the packages above from from CI I received the following from cbid:

Nub Introductory Six-Pack Sampler
5-pack of Liga Privada No. 9 by Drew Estate Corona Doble 
NUB 460 Cameroon - 10 Cigars

5-pack of Liga Privada T52 Robusto is in back-order.


----------



## Xspenceve

Was having a convo with a worker at my b&m and he ended up going to a reserve humidor and selling me these! Super stoked never had the uf13 or a t52 flying pig . I wasn't even aware the t52 came in flying pig form


----------



## The Wolverine

Lifting and Smoking said:


> After receiving the packages above from from CI I received the following from cbid:
> 
> Nub Introductory Six-Pack Sampler
> 5-pack of Liga Privada No. 9 by Drew Estate Corona Doble
> NUB 460 Cameroon - 10 Cigars
> 
> 5-pack of Liga Privada T52 Robusto is in back-order.


Hope you got in early or a good price for the LPs.Some of the bids are really high on them I saw some that was more than cost.Nice score.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

The Wolverine said:


> Hope you got in early or a good price for the LPs.Some of the bids are really high on them I saw some that was more than cost.Nice score.


Thanks. I got the Liga 9's for 65 and t52's for 55. I'm going to give those a rest in my wineador for a month or so before I smoke them. It'll be my first time I try them. If I end up liking them, which based on these threads they seem to be a fan favorite, I'm going to buy boxes of them. Crossing my fingers they're not as good as advertised because I'm going to be a broke man if they are.


----------



## The Wolverine

Lifting and Smoking said:


> Thanks. I got the Liga 9's for 65 and t52's for 55. I'm going to give those a rest in my wineador for a month or so before I smoke them. It'll be my first time I try them. If I end up liking them, which based on these threads they seem to be a fan favorite, I'm going to buy boxes of them. Crossing my fingers they're not as good as advertised because I'm going to be a broke man if they are.


Yes the Robusto Oscuro are $10.95 each where I buy them the T52 $10.95 to $13.95.They are good but they don't stay in stock. You better save up because you WILL like them. LOL


----------



## AndrewNYC

Banner day Yesterday:

Box of El Baton Belicoso, 5-er of Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic Black Belicosos 1970, Best of Nicaragua sampler (10 cigars) from Atlantic arrived.

Then, went to the B&M, 7-20-4 lancero, 7-20-4 Barber pole, Davidoff Eminentes, San Lotano Oval maduro, Oliva V Melanio, 2 La ARoma de Cuba mi amor, 2 Aroma Reservas and a Comacho Diploma 

Went for Persian food with the wife, stopped at a park by the river and smoked the San Lotano -- PERFECT!!!! (he ages his cigars well, the cello showed some age)


----------



## AndrewNYC

Tat2demon said:


> Fuente Short Story


I LOVE these smokes!!

If I had any room in any of my 3 humidors I'd get a box!


----------



## Jordan23

Scored a My Father sampler at a great price on the monster.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Jordan23 said:


> Scored a My Father sampler at a great price on the monster.


LOL, I was watching that one...........glad you got it!


----------



## Archun

A little mix


----------



## Xspenceve

Found this today at my b&m . Tatuaje "old man and the c" lp uf-13 and lp t52 pig last night















Sorry forgot I posted the ligas last night


----------



## TattoosandCigars

Just unloaded a bundle of AJ Fernandez overrun coronas (which look a lot like MOW PAs) and 10 5 Vegas Relics into the humidor. I am looking forward to smoking one of them tomorrow.


----------



## JJ3

My weekend haul. Already exceeded my August budget.


----------



## Xspenceve

That's a hell of a haul



JJ3 said:


> My weekend haul. Already exceeded my August budget.
> 
> View attachment 45071
> 
> 
> View attachment 45072


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Ever since I spent WAY too much time (and money...  ) at Casa Fuente recently, I'm back on an Opus X kick.

I scored this five pack from Andrew @MrSmallBatch at smallbatchcigar for a great deal. As usual, great service from Andrew - got these to me in two days, in the Opus X box, with the original humidification pack.  Highly recommended vendor for those who have not ordered from him yet.


----------



## MrRogers

Rough few days on Cbid

5er's of LADC double coronas, AB tempus centurias, and Diesel churchills
Scored a box of MOW ruination belicosos for 88$ tonight. 

No great deal but grabbed a box of LADC Mi Amor belicosos from Holts earlier in the week along with 12+ singles. 

MrR


----------



## The Wolverine

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Ever since I spent WAY too much time (and money...  ) at Casa Fuente recently, I'm back on an Opus X kick.
> 
> I scored this five pack from Andrew @MrSmallBatch at smallbatchcigar for a great deal. As usual, great service from Andrew - got these to me in two days, in the Opus X box, with the original humidification pack.  Highly recommended vendor for those who have not ordered from him yet.


I have to check them out .Been holding on to the two I have until I find a deal on more.(never even smoked one....dang) LOL


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

The Wolverine said:


> I have to check them out .Been holding on to the two I have until I find a deal on more.(never even smoked one....dang) LOL


Don't be afraid to smoke one.  Light one up!


----------



## The Wolverine

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Don't be afraid to smoke one.  Light one up!


LOL ok this week...funny I have smoked a lot of brands but treat them like a holy grail...


----------



## B.mamba89

Tim They are some good smokes.... very long enjoyable smoke from start to finish. Had a Fuentes Fuentes size n took me hour n half, then had a dbl rob took 2+ hours for that boy..


----------



## The Wolverine

B.mamba89 said:


> Tim They are some good smokes.... very long enjoyable smoke from start to finish. Had a Fuentes Fuentes size n took me hour n half, then had a dbl rob took 2+ hours for that boy..


Ok you know what tomorrow will be the day I fire that bad boy up!:smoke2:


----------



## B.mamba89

Awesome!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

The Wolverine said:


> Ok you know what tomorrow will be the day I fire that bad boy up!:smoke2:


Yeah! :ss Only problem - if you really like them, expect to spend a lot more money...


----------



## Passprotection

More Oliva goodness


----------



## JustinThyme

My haul this week.
84 sticks in all, invoice for the lot, $236.
$2.80/stick average, no slackers! All 90 rated or better.

30 Alec Bradley Tempus Criollo Centuria 
18 Cusano 18 Connecticut 
10 Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979 
5 Padron 1964 Aniversario Maduro Exclusivo 
5 La Aroma de Cuba Churchill 
5 Carlos Torano Vault Toro 
5 San Cristobal Monumento Churchill 
5 CAO Brazilia "Gol" 
1 Padron Family Reserve 85 Years Natural Robusto










And won a bid that wont be here till next week on a box of the Oliva V melanio for $36.


----------



## The Wolverine

JustinThyme said:


> My haul this week.
> 84 sticks in all, invoice for the lot, $236.
> $2.80/stick average, no slackers! All 90 rated or better.
> 
> 30 Alec Bradley Tempus Criollo Centuria
> 18 Cusano 18 Connecticut
> 10 Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979
> 5 Padron 1964 Aniversario Maduro Exclusivo
> 5 La Aroma de Cuba Churchill
> 5 Carlos Torano Vault Toro
> 5 San Cristobal Monumento Churchill
> 5 CAO Brazilia "Gol"
> 1 Padron Family Reserve 85 Years Natural Robusto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And won a bid that wont be here till next week on a box of the Oliva V melanio for $36.


Dam real nice score!!!


----------



## Archun

That's a hell of a purchase. ENJOY!!
:cowboyic9:


JustinThyme said:


> My haul this week.
> 84 sticks in all, invoice for the lot, $236.
> $2.80/stick average, no slackers! All 90 rated or better.
> 
> 30 Alec Bradley Tempus Criollo Centuria
> 18 Cusano 18 Connecticut
> 10 Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979
> 5 Padron 1964 Aniversario Maduro Exclusivo
> 5 La Aroma de Cuba Churchill
> 5 Carlos Torano Vault Toro
> 5 San Cristobal Monumento Churchill
> 5 CAO Brazilia "Gol"
> 1 Padron Family Reserve 85 Years Natural Robusto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And won a bid that wont be here till next week on a box of the Oliva V melanio for $36.


----------



## JustinThyme

Ill enjoy them in a few months. I really have to stop bidding. Some of the bids I win surprise me, when I put them in Im like...Ill never win this at this price then BAM auction winner notice comes in my email. There are some that are untouchable though and end up at full price and higher. I really laugh when I see people paying more at auction than what if costs to just order it full price at a regular site. There is a box of Hemingway SS up on the block but most likely it will end up at full price. Im watching it though, I really shouldnt be. At this point I dont have a place to put all of them.

*MUST STOP BIDDING
MUST STOP BIDDING
MUST STOP BIDDING*


----------



## The Wolverine

JustinThyme said:


> Ill enjoy them in a few months. I really have to stop bidding. Some of the bids I win surprise me, when I put them in Im like...Ill never win this at this price then BAM auction winner notice comes in my email. There are some that are untouchable though and end up at full price and higher. I really laugh when I see people paying more at auction than what if costs to just order it full price at a regular site. There is a box of Hemingway SS up on the block but most likely it will end up at full price. Im watching it though, I really shouldnt be. At this point I dont have a place to put all of them.
> 
> *MUST STOP BIDDING
> MUST STOP BIDDING
> MUST STOP BIDDING*


Yep I'm learning this out it's nuts.People are bidding on Liga Privada Papas Fritas and paying $25-27 for a $21 box...WTF.A lot of the Liga Privada and Opus X cigars go that way before you know it they are full price +..I bid for a deal not just to win a bid.
I have stopped bidding 
I have stopped bidding
I have stopped bidding 
LOL


----------



## JustinThyme

I hear ya Tim. Ive made up my mind finally that after this weeks bidding is done, and much like you said if I cant get a steal on the item I dont want it, Im not going to visit any of the devil sites for awhile. My collection has grown tremendously and Im in the middle of a wineador build with the thought I was going to unload one of my large humidors. Im not so sure I can at this point. Just what I got in today will fill 1 of the 5 drawers.

This was pervious weeks take, I got another one invoiced out today, not as good as the previous week but still great deals.

Invoice total $158

Oliva Serie V Melanio Robusto - Box of 10 
Oliva Serie 'V' Special Sampler - 5 Cigars**
Padron Delicias Natural Gran Corona - 5 Pack**
Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Habano Robusto - 5 Pack 
Swag Puro Dominicano Fierce Torpedo - 1 Single 
Padron Family Reserve No. 45 Maduro Toro - 1 Single 
Padron Family Reserve 85 Years Maduro Robusto - 1 Single 
La Libertad Box Pressed Torpedo - 1 Single 
Swag Puro Dominicano Quickie Corona - 5 Pack 
Oliva Serie 'V' Sungrown Tubo Double Robusto - 1 Single 
Liga Privada No. 9 Robusto - 5 Pack
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller (4 1/2" x 52) Perfecto - 1 Single 
Oliva Serie 'G' Cameroon (4 1/2" x 50) Robusto - 5 Pack


----------



## The Wolverine

JustinThyme said:


> I hear ya Tim. Ive made up my mind finally that after this weeks bidding is done, and much like you said if I cant get a steal on the item I dont want it, Im not going to visit any of the devil sites for awhile. My collection has grown tremendously and Im in the middle of a wineador build with the thought I was going to unload one of my large humidors. Im not so sure I can at this point. Just what I got in today will fill 1 of the 5 drawers.
> 
> This was pervious weeks take, I got another one invoiced out today, not as good as the previous week but still great deals.
> 
> Invoice total $158
> 
> Oliva Serie V Melanio Robusto - Box of 10
> Oliva Serie 'V' Special Sampler - 5 Cigars**
> Padron Delicias Natural Gran Corona - 5 Pack**
> Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Habano Robusto - 5 Pack
> Swag Puro Dominicano Fierce Torpedo - 1 Single
> Padron Family Reserve No. 45 Maduro Toro - 1 Single
> Padron Family Reserve 85 Years Maduro Robusto - 1 Single
> La Libertad Box Pressed Torpedo - 1 Single
> Swag Puro Dominicano Quickie Corona - 5 Pack
> Oliva Serie 'V' Sungrown Tubo Double Robusto - 1 Single
> Liga Privada No. 9 Robusto - 5 Pack
> Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller (4 1/2" x 52) Perfecto - 1 Single
> Oliva Serie 'G' Cameroon (4 1/2" x 50) Robusto - 5 Pack


I'm in the same boat have a shipment on the way too.I see you also are an Oliva ,Liga Privada fan like me. Enjoy them Rob.


----------



## JustinThyme

I like variety more than anything. Im short on Ligas but wont be short on Olivas after all is said and done.
Im pretty well stocked on Padrons but sneak in bids on the high $$ singles in hopes of winning one here and there, and I do.

There are a few Ligas on my wish list but they are hard to come by and when you do see them they are gone fast.


----------



## Arizona Dave

JustinThyme said:


> I hear ya Tim. Ive made up my mind finally that after this weeks bidding is done, and much like you said if I cant get a steal on the item I dont want it, Im not going to visit any of the devil sites for awhile. My collection has grown tremendously and Im in the middle of a wineador build with the thought I was going to unload one of my large humidors. Im not so sure I can at this point. Just what I got in today will fill 1 of the 5 drawers.
> 
> This was pervious weeks take, I got another one invoiced out today, not as good as the previous week but still great deals.
> 
> Invoice total $158
> 
> Oliva Serie V Melanio Robusto - Box of 10
> Oliva Serie 'V' Special Sampler - 5 Cigars**
> Padron Delicias Natural Gran Corona - 5 Pack**
> Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Habano Robusto - 5 Pack
> Swag Puro Dominicano Fierce Torpedo - 1 Single
> Padron Family Reserve No. 45 Maduro Toro - 1 Single
> Padron Family Reserve 85 Years Maduro Robusto - 1 Single
> La Libertad Box Pressed Torpedo - 1 Single
> Swag Puro Dominicano Quickie Corona - 5 Pack
> Oliva Serie 'V' Sungrown Tubo Double Robusto - 1 Single
> Liga Privada No. 9 Robusto - 5 Pack
> Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller (4 1/2" x 52) Perfecto - 1 Single
> Oliva Serie 'G' Cameroon (4 1/2" x 50) Robusto - 5 Pack


Good score Rob! I'm surprised you didn't a few San Lotano's to the list too. But then again, that would make it too perfect.


----------



## Mr.Nose

Somehow cbid was FLOODED with Ligas a couple weeks ago. managed to snag 10 #9 robustos for a cool $100 plus 2 2013 short runs for $4 each! Goddamn! Only 9 in the picture since I just had to smoke one the minute the package landed. The only cigar that tasted right ROTT from cbid without any rest.


----------



## Mr.Nose

Somehow cbid was FLOODED with Ligas a couple weeks ago. managed to snag 10 #9 robustos for a cool $100 plus 2 2013 short runs for $4 each! Goddamn! Only 9 in the picture since I just had to smoke one the minute the package landed. The only cigar that tasted right ROTT from cbid without any rest.


----------



## Calikind

Viaje Late Harvest 550, AF Woam, T52 Piggy and some extras from fellow botl thanks Zayne.


----------



## jazzboypro

Camacho Corojo Gigante


----------



## JustinThyme

$90 must be my lucky number for the day.
1 box or AF SS
1 Box of LP undercrown robustos

$3.60/stick.


----------



## MaduroWerewolf

1 Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Novo
1 CAO America 4 For The 4th pack of 4
1 CAO America Potomac
4 CAO Brazilia Box-Press (Bought one and got one for free)
1 Cohiba Red Dot Robusto
1 Oliva Serie V Sampler (5 sticks)


----------



## doublej129

I just ordered from CP
6 Diesel Unlim.
6 5 Vegas Serie A
4 Man O' War Ruination Belicoso


----------



## Sixspeedsam

JustinThyme said:


> My haul this week.
> 84 sticks in all, invoice for the lot, $236.
> $2.80/stick average, no slackers! All 90 rated or better.
> 
> 30 Alec Bradley Tempus Criollo Centuria
> 18 Cusano 18 Connecticut
> 10 Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979
> 5 Padron 1964 Aniversario Maduro Exclusivo
> 5 La Aroma de Cuba Churchill
> 5 Carlos Torano Vault Toro
> 5 San Cristobal Monumento Churchill
> 5 CAO Brazilia "Gol"
> 1 Padron Family Reserve 85 Years Natural Robusto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And won a bid that wont be here till next week on a box of the Oliva V melanio for $36.


Damn Rob, hell of a score! $36 for a box of Oliva V melanio?!?! I need to keep a better eye out on the devil site. Almost everything I bid on ends up over what I can buy locally or MSRP! You got some Jedi bidding skills or know how to hide auctions from everyone :lol:


----------



## atsushi

Just nabbed my best deal (or what I think is a good deal!) as a noob...

5 pack Fuente Don Carlos #2 : $28
5 pack Fuente Work of Art: $26


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

atsushi said:


> Just nabbed my best deal (or what I think is a good deal!) as a noob...
> 
> 5 pack Fuente Don Carlos #2 : $28


Wow, that is a great deal on some great sticks!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

*Well, apparently Casa Fuente was a trap!*

I really hadn't been smoking a lot of the higher end A. Fuente smokes in a while. I'd have the occasional Añejo when I found one in one of my humidors, but mostly have been smoking Best Seller Maduros (great sticks BTW) as I have been smoking other makers' offerings most frequently.

Well, being "reintroduced" so to speak to Fuente's best has reawakened my taste for them! I guess an entire week of smoking 2-3 (and sometimes 4-5) Casa Fuentes, Opus X, and Don Carlos sticks everyday will do that to you! Funny, because I hadn't been smoking any Opus X cigars for quite a while, and they weren't really blowing my hair back any longer.

Well... I'm fully back on the wagon! Here's today's purchases. Yes, I have lost my mind (again).

God of Fire:
Picked up a box of 3 2009 Carlito Double Robustos, and then 5 2010 Carlito Double Coronas, and 5 2010 Don Carlos Robustos.









Opus X:
Picked up a little Opus X Lost City 2013 LE goodness:









And...

The Arturo Fuente Destino Al Siglo sampler with the Prometheus Ebony Macassar travel humidor. I knew they made this to celebrate the 100th anniversary, but I had no idea that they only made 1000 of these (600 of this one and 400 in blue) This little humidor is actually REALLY nice - I didn't realize that it had a magnetic closure. Really impressed me. Well, the entire package really impressed me. It comes with a Fuente Documentary DVD, and two books - a biography of Carlos Sr. and another book called "Journey to Chateau de la Fuente". Opening this thing was an experience.

Here's a few pics:
Outer box:









DVD:









Inner box:









The books were under the inner box - they are nicer than I expected:

















The travel humidor was in a velvet sleeve thing. This thing is really nice. And the magnetic closure is a cool little plus. I'll likely never take it anywhere, but it's nice. lol









Okay, and now to the important stuff - the sticks!

Inside the box are the following sticks:
One Fuente Fuente Opus X BBMF
Two Opus X "Tauros the Bull"
And one Don Carlos special anniversary edition double robusto

Oh, and the sticks are already well aged - they are supposed to already have *10* years on them (well, 11 I guess, they are from sometime in 1992)!


























This is a really cool package and all, but yes, I'm going to smoke these damn things... lol I don't believe in "collecting" what I won't smoke. :smoke:

Thanks for looking at this LONG picture heavy post. Hopefully I won't be posting too many more purchases for a little while! :noidea:


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Well, I have just been informed by a knowledgeable BOTL that the Opus X above are *not* actually aged 10 years and that 1992 refers to the year of the seed. The tobaccos have several years of age on them, but the cigars are only aged for four months. So I guess these will be resting for a while!


----------



## The Wolverine

Good man enjoy them why wait!:amen:


----------



## justbrew77

Mr SAMs


----------



## The Wolverine

UPS came early.
Ave Maria Ark of the Covenant - 5-Pack 
Sam Leccia Black XO (Single) 
Nicarao Classico Piramide (Single) 
Cain F Nub 464 Torpedo (Single) 
Ave Maria Barbarossa (churchill) (Single) 
Liga Privada Undercrown Belicoso (Single) 
601 Serie La Bomba Atomic (Single) 
Cain F Nub 464 Torpedo (Single) 
Perdomo 20th Anniversary Maduro Churchill (Single)


----------



## brazil stogie

Camacho Triple Maduro 11/18 Perfecto, box of 21 for 107,10...got 2 boxes.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

brazil stogie said:


> Camacho Triple Maduro 11/18 Perfecto, box of 21 for 107,10...got 2 boxes.


Excellent cigars, enjoy them!


----------



## brazil stogie

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Excellent cigars, enjoy them!


Thanks Eric!


----------



## Cardinal

HTML5 Gordon said:


> *Well, apparently Casa Fuente was a trap!*
> 
> I really hadn't been smoking a lot of the higher end A. Fuente smokes in a while. I'd have the occasional Añejo when I found one in one of my humidors, but mostly have been smoking Best Seller Maduros (great sticks BTW) as I have been smoking other makers' offerings most frequently.
> 
> Well, being "reintroduced" so to speak to Fuente's best has reawakened my taste for them! I guess an entire week of smoking 2-3 (and sometimes 4-5) Casa Fuentes, Opus X, and Don Carlos sticks everyday will do that to you! Funny, because I hadn't been smoking any Opus X cigars for quite a while, and they weren't really blowing my hair back any longer.
> 
> Well... I'm fully back on the wagon! Here's today's purchases. Yes, I have lost my mind (again).
> 
> ...
> 
> Thanks for looking at this LONG picture heavy post. Hopefully I won't be posting too many more purchases for a little while! :noidea:


Killer haul! Enjoy 'em.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Got some 5 packs



Undercrown robusto
RomaCraft Cromagnon EMH
Headley Grange Eminentes


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Today at a Drew Estate event I got myself 2 Velvet Rats, 3 Dirty Rats, 3 FFP, and a few Undercrowns!


----------



## ejewell

GnarlyEggs said:


> Today at a Drew Estate event I got myself 2 Velvet Rats, 3 Dirty Rats, 3 FFP, and a few Undercrowns!


I should have visited Philly this weekend... Just moved to PA. I've hit Pittsburgh, Philly on the list too


----------



## GnarlyEggs

ejewell said:


> I should have visited Philly this weekend... Just moved to PA. I've hit Pittsburgh, Philly on the list too


 Where at in PA??


----------



## JustinThyme

GnarlyEggs said:


> Today at a Drew Estate event I got myself 2 Velvet Rats, 3 Dirty Rats, 3 FFP, and a few Undercrowns!


Toss a brother hambone when you see one of these events come up. Im not 45 minutes from Philly and would loved to have scored some at a Liga event.


----------



## ejewell

GnarlyEggs said:


> Where at in PA??


Just moved to state college for grad school


----------



## Xspenceve

Just got my sampler from @ejewell that consisted of 2 Liga Privada Unico L40's 1 Paulina Goldie 1 Casa Fuente and 5 Bolivar PC ! As always a great experience in dealing with Erik!


----------



## madbricky

I went out on the interwebs looking for some other smoke than the usual suspects in my range from CI/CBid and was plumb amazed at Thompson's choices.

Im a fan of PDR and was very pleased to find they had some sticks in the premium besides the Small batch line ( very good!) I grabbed 3 of these samplers for $60 
PDR 8 pack Toro sampler hand-crafted by Abraham Flores and the Rodriquez brothers. 
Exclusivo Corojo, La Moneda Maduro, La Moneda Cameroon, Tres Ligas Maduro, and one of each of these PDR 1878s: Oscuro, Connecticut, Habano and Maduro.








I grabbed a box of Cuba Libre One at the devil site after finding out that 3 months of rest turns these into some twangy habano non cubans or something like that. Dang fine maduros.

I was checking out the Famous auctions and some of those box prices seem to good to be true? Anybody use the Famous auctioneer?

Im also 125 cigars into the devil site....my wife will keel me dead if she ever catchs me with my secret credit card. I will be able to do some excellent trades in a few weeks...lol


----------



## Mr.Nose

2 La Casita Criolla 
2 Tatuaje 7th Capa Especial
7 Tatuaje 7th Reserva
2 MUWAT Bait Fish
1 LAT 54 Maduro


----------



## Kyusho00!

5pk Unholy Cocktail (never had, hope it it good)
5pk Padron 2000 nat
3 Anjeo no 46
1 DPG blue corona


----------



## Fliehigh

I have a bundle of 20 Solamente Corona's on the way to me.

Good Price for an OK smoke but not favorite, that's for sure.


----------



## Btubes18

madbricky said:


> I went out on the interwebs looking for some other smoke than the usual suspects in my range from CI/CBid and was plumb amazed at Thompson's choices.
> 
> Im a fan of PDR and was very pleased to find they had some sticks in the premium besides the Small batch line ( very good!) I grabbed 3 of these samplers for $60
> PDR 8 pack Toro sampler hand-crafted by Abraham Flores and the Rodriquez brothers.
> Exclusivo Corojo, La Moneda Maduro, La Moneda Cameroon, Tres Ligas Maduro, and one of each of these PDR 1878s: Oscuro, Connecticut, Habano and Maduro.
> View attachment 45161
> 
> 
> I grabbed a box of Cuba Libre One at the devil site after finding out that 3 months of rest turns these into some twangy habano non cubans or something like that. Dang fine maduros.
> 
> I was checking out the Famous auctions and some of those box prices seem to good to be true? Anybody use the Famous auctioneer?
> 
> Im also 125 cigars into the devil site....my wife will keel me dead if she ever catchs me with my secret credit card. I will be able to do some excellent trades in a few weeks...lol


If you mean Cigar Auctioneer, then yes I use it...you can get some AMAZING deals on boxes. Their selection is not as vast as the devil but they do have quality stuff.


----------



## Xspenceve

1 tat mummy
1 fuente shark
1 liga l40 
1 fuente opus x petite lancero


----------



## Calikind

Herrera Esteli by Drew Estate Lonsdale
Cuenca y Blanco Robusto Deluxe


----------



## RTChallenger13

Just ordered another box of Ramon Bueso genesis from CI. They've dropped the prices & I couldn't resist.


----------



## The invisible man

Nothing fancy
10 Padron 2000 maduros from CI $36.00 free shipping
For $3.60 a piece that smoke is unbeatable.
Oh and 2 shark samplers from TS, I'm a sucker for those damned Anejos


----------



## Calikind

justbrew77 said:


> Mr SAMs


Those look great! I have a box on the way.


----------



## ejewell

Calikind said:


> Those look great! I have a box on the way.


I've been thinking about a box. wondering how they smoke.


----------



## Kyusho00!

Box of Liga Privada Undercrown Viva's from the devil site. Saved over $40 from retail.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Yesterday, I received the following from CI.

Partagas Padre 5-Pack
Oliva Serie 'O' Torpedo 5-Pack
Punch Bareknuckle Pita 5-Pack
Graycliff Avelino Lara 80th PG (robusto) 5-Pack
La Perla Habana Perfecto 5-Star Sampler 5-Pack
Torano 5-Star Sampler 5-Pack
601 Serie 5-Star II Sampler 5-Pack
Victor Sinclair 8-Cigar Sampler


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Today, I received the following from CBid.

Oliva Serie 'V' Belicoso - 5 Cigars
Liga Privada Undercrown Corona Doble - 5 Cigars
Oliva Serie 'V' Sampler - Box of 5 

1 Liga Privada Papas Fritas - Tin of 4 in Backorder.


----------



## Cardinal

Lifting and Smoking said:


> Yesterday, I received the following from CI.
> 
> Partagas Padre 5-Pack
> Oliva Serie 'O' Torpedo 5-Pack
> Punch Bareknuckle Pita 5-Pack
> Graycliff Avelino Lara 80th PG (robusto) 5-Pack
> La Perla Habana Perfecto 5-Star Sampler 5-Pack
> Torano 5-Star Sampler 5-Pack
> 601 Serie 5-Star II Sampler 5-Pack
> Victor Sinclair 8-Cigar Sampler


Love the Toranos.

Some cigars seem fine after a couple weeks, but I tried one of those Partagas about 2-3 weeks after receiving and it was not good. Waited another 2-3 months and tried another - muy bueno!


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Cardinal said:


> Love the Toranos.
> 
> Some cigars seem fine after a couple weeks, but I tried one of those Partagas about 2-3 weeks after receiving and it was not good. Waited another 2-3 months and tried another - muy bueno!


Thank you! This would be the first time smoking the Torano's. Looking forward to smoking those and sharing my thoughts.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Davidoff 12-Cigar Assortment Box 12 CIGARS 
 Don Pepin Garcia My Father Sampler BOX OF 6 
 La Aurora Preferidos Tubos 'Treasure Box' GOLD BOX OF 5 TUBOS 
 God of Fire Serie B Sampler 5 CIGARS 
 Montecristo Connoisseur Edition Collection BOX OF 8 


I'm doing some Christmas shopping so that the sticks have time to rest :biggrin:


----------



## pippin925

Calikind said:


> Herrera Esteli by Drew Estate Lonsdale
> Cuenca y Blanco Robusto Deluxe


That's a sexy pic there. Those Esteli lonsdales are a fantastic cigar.


----------



## Cardinal

Lifting and Smoking said:


> Thank you! This would be the first time smoking the Torano's. Looking forward to smoking those and sharing my thoughts.


Yes, please do. I've had all the ones in that sampler except the Cameroon and only because that particular 5-er just came in and needs some rest. I've liked them all, especially the 50 Years.


----------



## Calikind

pippin925 said:


> That's a sexy pic there. Those Esteli lonsdales are a fantastic cigar.


I had one at my B&M and really loved it. Now to wait a few weeks to try one of these.


----------



## Redwyvern

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Being a broke newbie, I only buy the individual sticks, last purchase was an AF Hemingway Short Story. Yummy!


----------



## MDS

To prevent a serious disruption of my rotation I have acted boldly buy purchasing box of partagas black label coronas and ortega serie d maduro coronas (no7). It will be my first time trying the ortega in corona but I'm sure they'll be excellent, just a little shorter than the no8s.


----------



## teamgotoil

I just got lucky and found a Shark at my local B&M. A little expensive, but cheaper than Mike's Cigars online. I am thinking of going back to get the last one they have!!!!


----------



## Cardinal

5 - Torano Exodus 50 Years
5 - Partagas Cifuentes Diciembre
5 - Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend
5 - Pinar del Rio 5 star sampler
3 - 5 Vegas Relic
3 - EP Carillo Predelictos
2 - Perdomo 2 Limited Edition Cameroon
2 - 5 Vegas Gold
1 - Perdomo 10th Anniversary Criollo


----------



## jcruz

I was able to pick up some Liga Privada No.9 Flying Pigs. I was going to crazy looking for those everywhere, but got lucky with one of my buddies.


----------



## BlastFusion1

Sorry dude you still paid too much. CigarPlace offers these as an everyday price of $129.95. Enter Promo Code liga for an additional 20% off. Brings the total price down to $103.96/box of 25.



Kyusho00! said:


> Box of Liga Privada Undercrown Viva's from the devil site. Saved over $40 from retail.


----------



## dgold21

5er of Paddie '64 maduro coronas and 5er of Tat Nic Conoju 2012


----------



## BlastFusion1

Oh and my most recent purchase was a 10-pack of Illusione Rothchilds and a box of Quesada Espana Short Robustos


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Well, I did it again. I said I was done for the month. :crazy:

15 God of Fire 2009 Carlito Churchills, God of Fire Serie B Sampler (2013 release, so these will be in for some rest), and 5 Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Reserva #3s.


























NOW I'm done for the month (I think).


----------



## jurgenph

one single herrera esteli purchased from a local B&M while my wife went shoe shopping.


J.


----------



## Tika

I love it Gordon! You have a wonderful stash!

No pictures, but I grabbed 5 LFD Mysterys and a box of Mysterios in the natural. 
Feeling what Gordon is doing on the Opus and Promethius though. Hope I don't go too deep after a few tonight!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Tika said:


> I love it Gordon! You have a wonderful stash!
> 
> No pictures, but I grabbed 5 LFD Mysterys and a box of Mysterios in the natural.
> Feeling what Gordon is doing on the Opus and Promethius though. Hope I don't go too deep after a few tonight!


Thanks Tim! Be careful tonight - I'm telling you, spending a week at Casa Fuente really put me back on these...


----------



## Tat2demon

Just ordered two bundles of Flor de Olivas.


----------



## ColdSmoker

My Father cigar event


----------



## ethiessen29

I recently received a box of Arturo Fuente Curly Head Deluxe. Very nice, mild smoke that smells sweet and aromatic Great flavor.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Received my Padron 1964 Aniversario Exclusivo Maduro 5-pack yesterday.


----------



## atsushi

Just got back from a local B+M that I have never been to before...I believe I have gotten a HUGE steal (and I will be returning tomorrow for more)

3 Opus X (robusto size) : 36 bucks

they also have the toro sized ones for a buck more.


----------



## Tika

Lifting and Smoking said:


> Received my Padron 1964 Aniversario Exclusivo Maduro 5-pack yesterday.


I really want to get a box of these or the 1926, but I always end up blowing my monthly budget on other stuff!


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Tika said:


> I really want to get a box of these or the 1926, but I always end up blowing my monthly budget on other stuff!


This would be my first time smoking these. I'm going to smoke these after I rest them in my wineador for over a month. Will definitely share my thoughts on these.


----------



## Hubby

Montecristo Epic.....


----------



## AndrewNYC

Sweet music!

Another fine afternoon a Mom's Tobacco in Scarsdale, NY


----------



## AndrewNYC

Lifting and Smoking said:


> Received my Padron 1964 Aniversario Exclusivo Maduro 5-pack yesterday.


A fine, fine smoke!


----------



## jurgenph

AndrewNYC said:


> Sweet music!
> Another fine afternoon a Mom's Tobacco in Scarsdale, NY


T52's come in cellophane now?

J.


----------



## JustinThyme

I dont even know where to start. I decided this was to be my last week purchasing for awhile and so as to not waste shipping space I went ballastic at two auction sites. 
Whats inbound and arriving Monday

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Perfecto - Box of 25 
Flor de las Antillas Robusto - 2x10 packs
CAO Collection Robusto Sampler - Box of 6
Liga Privada Undercrown 4 Robusto - Box of 25
La Aroma de Cuba Monarch Toro - 5 Pack 
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Magnifico Toro - 2x5pack
San Cristobal Seleccion Del Sol Toro - 5 pack
Alec Bradley Black Market Torpedo - 5 Pack

Whats shipping next week and my final week for awile

Illusione Epernay '11 L'Alpiniste -5-Pack: 
Opus X - Perfeccion No. 5 - 5 pack
Man O' War Ruination Belicoso - 5 pack
God of Fire by Carlito Churchill - 5 pack
Padron Family Reserve No. 45 Natural - box of 10
My Father Le Bijou 1922 Limited Edition Corona Gorda - Box of 10
Ave Maria Sampler Box - 8 Cigars
God of Fire by Carlito Double Robusto Tubo - 5 pack
Ave Maria Reconquista - 5 pack
Ashton Classic Corona - 5 Pack
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva Romantico Churchill - 5 Pack
Aging Room Quattro F55 Espressivo Robusto - 5 Pack
Ashton VSG Eclipse Toro - 5 pack
Padron 1964 Aniversario Natural Exclusivo Robusto - Box of 25
Oliva Cain F Habano 550 Robusto - 5 Pack
Opus X "The Lost City" Toro - Box of 10
Padron 1926 Serie 80 Years Maduro Figurado - Box of 8
Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles Robusto - 5 Pack 

HOLY MOLY!


----------



## JJ3

JustinThyme said:


> I dont even know where to start. I decided this was to be my last week purchasing for awhile and so as to not waste shipping space I went ballastic at two auction sites.
> Whats inbound and arriving Monday
> 
> Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Perfecto - Box of 25
> Flor de las Antillas Robusto - 2x10 packs
> CAO Collection Robusto Sampler - Box of 6
> Liga Privada Undercrown 4 Robusto - Box of 25
> La Aroma de Cuba Monarch Toro - 5 Pack
> La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Magnifico Toro - 2x5pack
> San Cristobal Seleccion Del Sol Toro - 5 pack
> Alec Bradley Black Market Torpedo - 5 Pack
> 
> Whats shipping next week and my final week for awile
> 
> Illusione Epernay '11 L'Alpiniste -5-Pack:
> Opus X - Perfeccion No. 5 - 5 pack
> Man O' War Ruination Belicoso - 5 pack
> God of Fire by Carlito Churchill - 5 pack
> Padron Family Reserve No. 45 Natural - box of 10
> My Father Le Bijou 1922 Limited Edition Corona Gorda - Box of 10
> Ave Maria Sampler Box - 8 Cigars
> God of Fire by Carlito Double Robusto Tubo - 5 pack
> Ave Maria Reconquista - 5 pack
> Ashton Classic Corona - 5 Pack
> La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva Romantico Churchill - 5 Pack
> Aging Room Quattro F55 Espressivo Robusto - 5 Pack
> Ashton VSG Eclipse Toro - 5 pack
> Padron 1964 Aniversario Natural Exclusivo Robusto - Box of 25
> Oliva Cain F Habano 550 Robusto - 5 Pack
> Opus X "The Lost City" Toro - Box of 10
> Padron 1926 Serie 80 Years Maduro Figurado - Box of 8
> Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles Robusto - 5 Pack
> 
> HOLY MOLY!


mg: nice haul


----------



## Passprotection

Ordered a 5 pack of JDN 1970 lancero from the monster this AM. Plan on hitting one of the B&M's tomorrow while I'm here in Savannah for some family bidness.


----------



## Buss

JustinThyme said:


> I dont even know where to start. I decided this was to be my last week purchasing for awhile and so as to not waste shipping space I went ballastic at two auction sites.
> Whats inbound and arriving Monday
> 
> HOLY MOLY!


You didn't mess around. 200+ smokes makes for a pretty serious order.


----------



## thebigk

JustinThyme said:


> I dont even know where to start. I decided this was to be my last week purchasing for awhile and so as to not waste shipping space I went ballastic at two auction sites.
> Whats inbound and arriving Monday
> 
> Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Perfecto - Box of 25
> Flor de las Antillas Robusto - 2x10 packs
> CAO Collection Robusto Sampler - Box of 6
> Liga Privada Undercrown 4 Robusto - Box of 25
> La Aroma de Cuba Monarch Toro - 5 Pack
> La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Magnifico Toro - 2x5pack
> San Cristobal Seleccion Del Sol Toro - 5 pack
> Alec Bradley Black Market Torpedo - 5 Pack
> 
> Whats shipping next week and my final week for awile
> 
> Illusione Epernay '11 L'Alpiniste -5-Pack:
> Opus X - Perfeccion No. 5 - 5 pack
> Man O' War Ruination Belicoso - 5 pack
> God of Fire by Carlito Churchill - 5 pack
> Padron Family Reserve No. 45 Natural - box of 10
> My Father Le Bijou 1922 Limited Edition Corona Gorda - Box of 10
> Ave Maria Sampler Box - 8 Cigars
> God of Fire by Carlito Double Robusto Tubo - 5 pack
> Ave Maria Reconquista - 5 pack
> Ashton Classic Corona - 5 Pack
> La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva Romantico Churchill - 5 Pack
> Aging Room Quattro F55 Espressivo Robusto - 5 Pack
> Ashton VSG Eclipse Toro - 5 pack
> Padron 1964 Aniversario Natural Exclusivo Robusto - Box of 25
> Oliva Cain F Habano 550 Robusto - 5 Pack
> Opus X "The Lost City" Toro - Box of 10
> Padron 1926 Serie 80 Years Maduro Figurado - Box of 8
> Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles Robusto - 5 Pack
> 
> HOLY MOLY!


 When does the shop open


----------



## JustinThyme

Shop open for business in two weeks!

Yes its a serious order as I promised myself I wouldn't be ordering up anymore after this one for at least 6 months. This should leave me sitting well stocked with extras for bombs!

Awesome prices on most of them with some of the harder to get good bids on still below selling prices but not as good of a deal as I wanted. Some of them I have been bidding on for months and just couldnt win with a low ball so I had to go up a bit.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

JustinThyme said:


> I dont even know where to start. I decided this was to be my last week purchasing for awhile and so as to not waste shipping space I went ballastic at two auction sites.
> Whats inbound and arriving Monday
> 
> Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Perfecto - Box of 25
> Flor de las Antillas Robusto - 2x10 packs
> CAO Collection Robusto Sampler - Box of 6
> Liga Privada Undercrown 4 Robusto - Box of 25
> La Aroma de Cuba Monarch Toro - 5 Pack
> La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Magnifico Toro - 2x5pack
> San Cristobal Seleccion Del Sol Toro - 5 pack
> Alec Bradley Black Market Torpedo - 5 Pack
> 
> Whats shipping next week and my final week for awile
> 
> Illusione Epernay '11 L'Alpiniste -5-Pack:
> Opus X - Perfeccion No. 5 - 5 pack
> Man O' War Ruination Belicoso - 5 pack
> God of Fire by Carlito Churchill - 5 pack
> Padron Family Reserve No. 45 Natural - box of 10
> My Father Le Bijou 1922 Limited Edition Corona Gorda - Box of 10
> Ave Maria Sampler Box - 8 Cigars
> God of Fire by Carlito Double Robusto Tubo - 5 pack
> Ave Maria Reconquista - 5 pack
> Ashton Classic Corona - 5 Pack
> La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva Romantico Churchill - 5 Pack
> Aging Room Quattro F55 Espressivo Robusto - 5 Pack
> Ashton VSG Eclipse Toro - 5 pack
> Padron 1964 Aniversario Natural Exclusivo Robusto - Box of 25
> Oliva Cain F Habano 550 Robusto - 5 Pack
> Opus X "The Lost City" Toro - Box of 10
> Padron 1926 Serie 80 Years Maduro Figurado - Box of 8
> Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles Robusto - 5 Pack
> 
> HOLY MOLY!


:jaw:

Wow! You went all out - I definitely think that you will be okay for a while!

Nice haul (although I don't think "haul" is the proper word in this case!)!


----------



## MitchellF

The La Aroma de Cuba was one of my all-time favorite cigars! When they made the changes in the recipe that dropped down a couple of notches but it is still a fine cigar! They have started making the Interlude again!!! By far my favorite small cigar...4 1/4 x 34 in a tin of eight cigars. If anyone likes a quick smoke every now and again I highly recommend the La Aroma de Cuba Interlude...if you can find it! It was out of production for several years but starting to make a comeback now.


----------



## JustinThyme

HTML5 Gordon said:


> :jaw:
> 
> Wow! You went all out - I definitely think that you will be okay for a while!
> 
> Nice haul (although I don't think "haul" is the proper word in this case!)!


Yes the UPS guy is going to have a back ache. I may end up with a coolerador for the boxes and keep it in my basement for long term storage. Will see once I get everything in and try to cram it in what I have now. Some is overstock so I can spread the wealth with some bombs once I get access to the address list.



MitchellF said:


> The La Aroma de Cuba was one of my all-time favorite cigars! When they made the changes in the recipe that dropped down a couple of notches but it is still a fine cigar! They have started making the Interlude again!!! By far my favorite small cigar...4 1/4 x 34 in a tin of eight cigars. If anyone likes a quick smoke every now and again I highly recommend the La Aroma de Cuba Interlude...if you can find it! It was out of production for several years but starting to make a comeback now.


This is one of my favorite labels.


----------



## AndrewNYC

jurgenph said:


> T52's come in cellophane now?
> 
> J.


Might be that shop?

It is out of the cello and resting now


----------



## AndrewNYC

JustinThyme said:


> I dont even know where to start. I decided this was to be my last week purchasing for awhile and so as to not waste shipping space I went ballastic at two auction sites.
> Whats inbound and arriving Monday
> 
> Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Perfecto - Box of 25
> Flor de las Antillas Robusto - 2x10 packs
> CAO Collection Robusto Sampler - Box of 6
> Liga Privada Undercrown 4 Robusto - Box of 25
> La Aroma de Cuba Monarch Toro - 5 Pack
> La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Magnifico Toro - 2x5pack
> San Cristobal Seleccion Del Sol Toro - 5 pack
> Alec Bradley Black Market Torpedo - 5 Pack
> 
> Whats shipping next week and my final week for awile
> 
> Illusione Epernay '11 L'Alpiniste -5-Pack:
> Opus X - Perfeccion No. 5 - 5 pack
> Man O' War Ruination Belicoso - 5 pack
> God of Fire by Carlito Churchill - 5 pack
> Padron Family Reserve No. 45 Natural - box of 10
> My Father Le Bijou 1922 Limited Edition Corona Gorda - Box of 10
> Ave Maria Sampler Box - 8 Cigars
> God of Fire by Carlito Double Robusto Tubo - 5 pack
> Ave Maria Reconquista - 5 pack
> Ashton Classic Corona - 5 Pack
> La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva Romantico Churchill - 5 Pack
> Aging Room Quattro F55 Espressivo Robusto - 5 Pack
> Ashton VSG Eclipse Toro - 5 pack
> Padron 1964 Aniversario Natural Exclusivo Robusto - Box of 25
> Oliva Cain F Habano 550 Robusto - 5 Pack
> Opus X "The Lost City" Toro - Box of 10
> Padron 1926 Serie 80 Years Maduro Figurado - Box of 8
> Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles Robusto - 5 Pack
> 
> HOLY MOLY!


:jaw:

Holy Moly indeed!

Nice haul!!!


----------



## Arizona Dave

Punch EMS London Club, and a few other goodies.


----------



## Kyusho00!

BlastFusion1 said:


> Sorry dude you still paid too much. CigarPlace offers these as an everyday price of $129.95. Enter Promo Code liga for an additional 20% off. Brings the total price down to $103.96/box of 25.


Normally buy from CigarPlace (what I consider retail) did not know about the code so it evened out.


----------



## Kyusho00!

2 Anejo #46 
2 Liga Privada no.9
2 MUWAT 560
1 Pk Baitfish


----------



## kuntry08

A box of Pinar Del Rio Small Batch Corojo.....I tried one ROTT and it was delicious!!!!


----------



## jurgenph

AndrewNYC said:


> Might be that shop?
> 
> It is out of the cello and resting now


i'm sort of hopen they got wrapped at the factory.. as all my t52's have arrived with lots of little cracks in the wrapper. some not so little.

J.


----------



## brazil stogie

JustinThyme said:


> I dont even know where to start. I decided this was to be my last week purchasing for awhile and so as to not waste shipping space I went ballastic at two auction sites.
> Whats inbound and arriving Monday
> 
> Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Perfecto - Box of 25
> Flor de las Antillas Robusto - 2x10 packs
> CAO Collection Robusto Sampler - Box of 6
> Liga Privada Undercrown 4 Robusto - Box of 25
> La Aroma de Cuba Monarch Toro - 5 Pack
> La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Magnifico Toro - 2x5pack
> San Cristobal Seleccion Del Sol Toro - 5 pack
> Alec Bradley Black Market Torpedo - 5 Pack
> 
> Whats shipping next week and my final week for awile
> 
> Illusione Epernay '11 L'Alpiniste -5-Pack:
> Opus X - Perfeccion No. 5 - 5 pack
> Man O' War Ruination Belicoso - 5 pack
> God of Fire by Carlito Churchill - 5 pack
> Padron Family Reserve No. 45 Natural - box of 10
> My Father Le Bijou 1922 Limited Edition Corona Gorda - Box of 10
> Ave Maria Sampler Box - 8 Cigars
> God of Fire by Carlito Double Robusto Tubo - 5 pack
> Ave Maria Reconquista - 5 pack
> Ashton Classic Corona - 5 Pack
> La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva Romantico Churchill - 5 Pack
> Aging Room Quattro F55 Espressivo Robusto - 5 Pack
> Ashton VSG Eclipse Toro - 5 pack
> Padron 1964 Aniversario Natural Exclusivo Robusto - Box of 25
> Oliva Cain F Habano 550 Robusto - 5 Pack
> Opus X "The Lost City" Toro - Box of 10
> Padron 1926 Serie 80 Years Maduro Figurado - Box of 8
> Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles Robusto - 5 Pack
> 
> HOLY MOLY!


LOL nice!!! enjoy them!!!


----------



## MDS

Shipment has arrived and the reserves are replenished!


----------



## BlastFusion1

Give the Small Batch Maduros a try. Easily in this Ninja's Top 10 for the year.



kuntry08 said:


> A box of Pinar Del Rio Small Batch Corojo.....I tried one ROTT and it was delicious!!!!


----------



## Calikind

tat bl petit lancero, Tat Cojonu 2012 Sumatra original release, Tat Cojonu 2012 Broadleaf original Release. Tat Cojonu 2009 Torpedo
Tatuaje RC 184 | Tatuaje A.O.C. La Verite Limited Edition 2009, 3 LP40's, lil drac, lil mum, baby face, frank Jr. box lat 46's and box Tatuaje 10th Anniversary Belle Encre.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Just received my Liga Privada T52 Robusto 5-pack and Liga Privada Papas Fritas - Tin of 4 from Cbid from backorder. I'm gonna rest these bad boys.


----------



## waltah

10 pack of LGC Serie N Generoso. I haven't tried them yet, but the 10pk was a good enough price that it wasn't much of a gamble.
Oh, and I just got a tin of Papas Fritas a few days ago along with a Fuente Fuente Opus X.


----------



## Arizona Dave

I picked up a pack of 20 6 x 56 cu-avana intensious off of cbid yesterday, the jury is out if I'll like it or not, have a bigger order I'm ordering mid-September.


----------



## edwardsdigital

My local B&M had an AJ Fernandez rep in the store last friday. Had a deal buy 5 get 2 so I said what the hell and got these.









These were my first Pinoleros. The first one I had had a small crack in the wrapper that exploded when I hit the half way mark and ruined a really good smoke. I was actually going to do a review on it, but I will have to wait till I have the second one to make sure it was just a fluke. Now that I think about it, I could probably just go and do the AJF Award with this set right here.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

From a BOTL:
View attachment 79659


Box of Four Kicks Corona Gorda, a fiver of Viaje Exclusivo Super Lance, and a couple Viaje 2012 Holiday Blends

From the interwebs:
View attachment 79660


A Davidoff 12-cigar Assortment (some people think they are overpriced, but I've enjoyed the ones I've had so far- even though they are pretty mild)
God of Fire Series B Sampler (not touching this for a couple years)
La Aurora Preferidos Treasure Box (bought one a while back- great smokes)
A My Father Sampler 
Montecristo Connoisseur Edition Collection (I have a 3 cigar box from before Chicago was released. I'm excited to try the full set)

With 4 desktops, a 40qt, and a 150qt full, my wife and I decided I'm done buying for this year. Guess I'll sit back and enjoy the fruits of my purchasing.


----------



## The Wolverine

Alec Bradley Nica Puro Gordo
Ave Maria Ark of the Covenant
Bahia Icon Grand Robusto
Liga Undercrown Corona 
Pladila Reserva Hab Double Toro
Ramon Bueso Genesis Muy Bueso


----------



## teamgotoil

Scored another Shark today. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## The Wolverine

teamgotoil said:


> Scored another Shark today. Can't wait to try them.


You lucky dog!!:thumb:


----------



## thebigk

Tobias Lutz said:


> From a BOTL:
> View attachment 79659
> 
> 
> Box of Four Kicks Corona Gorda, a fiver of Viaje Exclusivo Super Lance, and a couple Viaje 2012 Holiday Blends
> 
> From the interwebs:
> View attachment 79660
> 
> 
> A Davidoff 12-cigar Assortment (some people think they are overpriced, but I've enjoyed the ones I've had so far- even though they are pretty mild)
> God of Fire Series B Sampler (not touching this for a couple years)
> La Aurora Preferidos Treasure Box (bought one a while back- great smokes)
> A My Father Sampler
> Montecristo Connoisseur Edition Collection (I have a 3 cigar box from before Chicago was released. I'm excited to try the full set)
> 
> With 4 desktops, a 40qt, and a 150qt full, my wife and I decided I'm done buying for this year. Guess I'll sit back and enjoy the fruits of my purchasing.


 Vey nice Tobias if you need some extra storage space I could rent you some room in my humi as it is looking very empty have not bought any thing in like three months


----------



## B-daddy

edwardsdigital said:


> My local B&M had an AJ Fernandez rep in the store last friday. Had a deal buy 5 get 2 so I said what the hell and got these.
> 
> View attachment 45288
> 
> 
> These were my first Pinoleros. The first one I had had a small crack in the wrapper that exploded when I hit the half way mark and ruined a really good smoke. I was actually going to do a review on it, but I will have to wait till I have the second one to make sure it was just a fluke. Now that I think about it, I could probably just go and do the AJF Award with this set right here.


Go for it, brother! How you been?


----------



## edwardsdigital

B-daddy said:


> Go for it, brother! How you been?


Busy busy with the move and all. Finally getting back in the swing of things. I still have to do my LFD DL Digger review, and my LFD chapter 1's should be in soon that need a review too. Going to be a smoking fool here soon.


----------



## Calikind

Edgar Hoill Cigars EH Cultura Pyramid, La Palina Collection Mr. Sam Robusto


----------



## JJ3

teamgotoil said:


> Scored another Shark today. Can't wait to try them.


Where did you find them?


----------



## drake998

got a box of the camacho havana monarcha from the cccom weekend spotlight....sad they are reblending/rebranding them


----------



## dgold21

Got two 5-packs of Camacho Corojo Limited on cbid today for about half off normal selling price...they go for $50 a fiver on CI, I got both fivers for a total of $52 on a free fall lot. That will round out my week on cbid, they'll be shipped tomorrow along with my fivers of Tat Conoju 2012 and Padron '64 corona maduros I scored earlier in the week.


----------



## waltah

Just picked up a My Father and Friends sampler on CBid
My Father Robusto (5.25" x 52)
My Father Le Biou Petite Robusto (4.5" x 50)
Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Robusto (5.25" x 52)
Flor de las Antillas Robusto (5" x 50)
La Reloba Mexican Robusto (5" x 50)
La Reloba Sumatra Robusto (5" x 50)
La Reloba Habano Robusto (5" x 50)
Tabacos Baez SF Robusto (5" x 50

Hopefully it was $34 well spent.


----------



## teamgotoil

I got one last week and they had 2 total. I had her hide the second for me. I went back and got it yesterday. From a local B&M here in Central Florida. $17 each is a bit tough on my wallet...  But, after all I have read on here about them, I had to try them. And, after searching for several months:frusty:, I would have damn near paid any price... Now I can try one, keep one, and be more careful on the price in the future.


JJ3 said:


> Where did you find them?


----------



## BlastFusion1

CP has Sharks in stock and ready to ship. $319.95/box $18.95/single



JJ3 said:


> Where did you find them?


----------



## bogiestogie

cp=?


----------



## BlastFusion1

Cigar Place is the domain name biz not com

I'd have provided the link but I don't have enough posts yet to be able to do so.



bogiestogie said:


> cp=?


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Picked up five My Father No. 4 Lanceros


----------



## Calikind

local LFD event- 2 lfd mystery cigar, 1 factory press limitado, 1 Double Ligero A Oscuro Natural, 1 Lfd chapter 1, Lfd Solomon and two freebies. sorry about the bad pic.


----------



## teamgotoil

Well damn, I guess $17.09 wasn't too bad after all! :dunno: LOL


BlastFusion1 said:


> CP has Sharks in stock and ready to ship. $319.95/box $18.95/single


----------



## BlastFusion1

At the pro-rated box price the cost per stick comes down to $16.00. There's a mark-up for keeping the singles inventory as they require more time and effort to maintain in inventory and packaging for shipment...



teamgotoil said:


> Well damn, I guess $17.09 wasn't too bad after all! :dunno: LOL


----------



## teamgotoil

I agree! Although, these places tend to make money on shipping.... especially cbid!!!


----------



## BlastFusion1

I certainly can't speak for any other cigar company but I can certainly speak for CP.

We don't make $ on shipping at all. In fact, we lose money on shipping. We pay in postage what the customer pays on Postal Service packages and we actually subsidize the shipping costs on our UPS packages. We aim to benefit our customers by charging our actual or subsidized shipping rates while saving them $10, $20, $30 or more per box they order from us rather than our competitors.



teamgotoil said:


> I agree! Although, these places tend to make money on shipping.... especially cbid!!!


----------



## teamgotoil

That sounds great... was not really accusing anyone. I understand it. But, for instance, on cbid, I bid on 5 boveda packs in an individual auction. My mistake as they add like .50 per item. On top of 4.95 to start. I think my total was 7.95 to ship 5 boveda packs. A bit crazy if you ask me. I ship stuff all the time for my business and I know it doesn't cost that much to send a 1 pound package. (less than, actually). I use USPS Flat Rate a lot. I will definitely check out CP for future purchases. I hate when companies jack up shipping. But, again, I understand needing to cove expenses.
Besides, my original comment was meant to be funny. I had seen Sharks listed somewhere a lot cheaper, but, out of stock. And, so, I felt like I paid more than I should have. But it does seem like $16 to $19 is the going rate!


BlastFusion1 said:


> I certainly can't speak for any other cigar company but I can certainly speak for CP.
> 
> We don't make $ on shipping at all. In fact, we lose money on shipping. We pay in postage what the customer pays on Postal Service packages and we actually subsidize the shipping costs on our UPS packages. We aim to benefit our customers by charging our actual or subsidized shipping rates while saving them $10, $20, $30 or more per box they order from us rather than our competitors.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Picked up a few things from Cigarauctioneer this week:

Final Blend flight pack
Saint Luis Rey maduro 5-pack (not the Serie G, unfortunately, but couldn't pass it up for the price)
Warlock Churchill

I have more showing up this afternoon from Cbid. "It's gonna be a good day, tater."


----------



## GrouchyDog

AB Black Market, Camacho Corojo and Triple Maduro.


----------



## lostonmonday

Box of La Vieja Habana Maduro Bombero. I've been wanting a good short smoke, so I hope these'll fit the bill.


----------



## JJ3

BlastFusion1 said:


> CP has Sharks in stock and ready to ship. $319.95/box $18.95/single


Nice. Thanks.


----------



## orion1

Got this little present today


----------



## Archun

NICE:first:


orion1 said:


> Got this little present today


----------



## jurgenph

just a 5-pack of CyB coronas off todays monster mashup.


J.


----------



## imported_mark_j

5 Undercrowns (my first!) from Cigar Place (awesome discount) and a 10-cigar CAO sampler from CI. Both packs arrived today and are comfortably resting at 63% for the next few weeks. I can't wait to try them.


----------



## Gordo1473

I bought a asylum ogre today. It's one big ass cigar. Everyone at my b&m swear they are great


----------



## ejewell

Archun said:


> NICE:first:


I'm starting to wonder if Liga binge buying is a disease. Me, then you, now orion. haha


----------



## JJ3

orion1 said:


> Got this little present today


Nice present.


----------



## Archun

ejewell said:


> I'm starting to wonder if Liga binge buying is a disease. Me, then you, now orion. haha


It definitely is!


----------



## B.mamba89

Seen some FFPs at SPECS liquor store today, they limit 1 per customer. I found it odd to see them there.


----------



## Cardinal

Speaking of CP, these coronas came in yesterday -


----------



## copper0426

A handful of singles: Tat Cabaguan Guapos mad.,Tat La Casita Criollo HBC,Tat 7th Reserva, Nat Sherman timeless Maduro, Antano Dark Corojo, All but the Antano are new for me.


----------



## JJ3

Fiver of Oliva MB3 and an Anejo Shark.


----------



## Tat2demon

My two bundles of Flor de Olivas showed up today. Should keep me stocked up for about a month and a half of morning smokes at work.


----------



## waltah

Ordered some Jamie Garcia Especial Reserva that should be here Monday. Haven't tried them yet so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## madbricky

Calikind said:


> local LFD event- 2 lfd mystery cigar, 1 factory press limitado, 1 Double Ligero A Oscuro Natural, 1 Lfd chapter 1, Lfd Solomon and two freebies. sorry about the bad pic.


Im looking for a sampler of LFD that has chisels and airbenders if possible. What kind of price is the B&M 
tagging for those?
I wonder if Cigar Place @BlastFusion1 does custom mixed samplers?


----------



## Tika

Bought a box of LFD Mystery's. My favorite LFD at the moment.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Oliva V Melanio $70 
CAO Sapranos Boss $140 ( nice distraction , keep my friend away from my CC )
View attachment 79757
View attachment 79758
View attachment 79759
View attachment 79760


----------



## Calikind

this chisel was 13.00 at the event. I think its the new release from ipcpr called Chapter 1.


----------



## The Wolverine

Last Cbid order here today Ava Maria Reconquista Coffin Box ,MUWAT, Perdomo Champagne Noir Epicure.


----------



## Cigar5150

Four cigar Liga #9 sampler, one box Tatuaje VI Angeles, one box Padron 1926 #35 . All from Famous. Wanted a couple options of slightly smaller sticks with the Tats and Pads. First try at the Ligas. From what I've read I would probably like the T52s a little more, but both varieties are quite hard to find. I bid on a five pack a few times at the devil site, but someone else wanted them enough to jump the price up in the last thirty mins. :yield: I think the #9 sampler is the best way to start anyway.


----------



## Kyusho00!

Devil site box of MUWAT Baitfish!


----------



## BlastFusion1

Hey folks,

While we don't currently have a "Build Your Own Sampler" tool, we do offer almost every cigar we sell by the box, by the single cigar as well. We are happy to pick as many or as few cigars for your order as you would like to order. Our new site will have this type of a feature although, I believe it is slated for Phase 2 of our site launch. Keep your eyes out for it now.

Also, while other sites may have all of these fancy samplers with 2 or 3 cigars that you like and the rest you'll settle for smoking, relegate to yard-gars or your mooch-a-dor, we try to keep it simpler whenever possible. Our Meet Your Maker category often is populated with cigar assortments that are designed to help you do just that... Meet the Cigars of a particular manufacturer. Many of them even include Free Domestic UPS Ground or USPS Priority Mail for your entire order if shipping within the US. Oh and our free shipping doesn't get knocked down to the slowest class possible, such as UPS or FedEx SurePost either. WAY too slow for our tastes.



madbricky said:


> Im looking for a sampler of LFD that has chisels and airbenders if possible. What kind of price is the B&M
> tagging for those?
> I wonder if Cigar Place @BlastFusion1 does custom mixed samplers?


----------



## MDS

5 pack of Onyx Reserve
a single illusione 88 maduro
a single monte media noche
a single AB tempus maduro

All from Cbid.


----------



## Kyusho00!

5ver of Tat cojonu 2009. Was kinda hoping someone would outbid me but I got stuck. Thank god someone was silly enough to do $200 on the tat blacks to take that off my plate.


----------



## Kyusho00!

BlastFusion1 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> While we don't currently have a "Build Your Own Sampler" tool, we do offer almost every cigar we sell by the box, by the single cigar as well. We are happy to pick as many or as few cigars for your order as you would like to order. Our new site will have this type of a feature although, I believe it is slated for Phase 2 of our site launch. Keep your eyes out for it now.
> 
> Also, while other sites may have all of these fancy samplers with 2 or 3 cigars that you like and the rest you'll settle for smoking, relegate to yard-gars or your mooch-a-dor, we try to keep it simpler whenever possible. Our Meet Your Maker category often is populated with cigar assortments that are designed to help you do just that... Meet the Cigars of a particular manufacturer. Many of them even include Free Domestic UPS Ground or USPS Priority Mail for your entire order if shipping within the US. Oh and our free shipping doesn't get knocked down to the slowest class possible, such as UPS or FedEx SurePost either. WAY too slow for our tastes.


wish you did 5vers instead of singles.


----------



## AndrewNYC

lukesparksoff said:


> Oliva V Melanio $70
> CAO Sapranos Boss $140 ( nice distraction , keep my friend away from my CC )
> View attachment 79757
> View attachment 79758
> View attachment 79759
> View attachment 79760


Melanio at a fantastic price!

Good haul!


----------



## BlueDevil07

Picked up a bundle of the Nicaraguan 90+ rated 2nds from CI. The Ligero-Laced 2nds from the same manufacturer (Oliva) are pretty good, too.


----------



## BlastFusion1

Hello Kyusho,

While I hear you here, we have just as many customers that prefer singles and customers can always buy 5 singles. With only 5ers and boxes, they can't buy 2's or 3's.

Might I ask why you prefer 5ers? Although, selling singles was a policy LONG before I joined CP, 2.5 years ago, I always found that plunking down $ for 2 or 3 singles when trying out new sticks was preferred over 5ers. With 5ers, I always felt stuck with the remaining 2 or 3 and sometimes 4 after I decided that I hated or just didn't like the cigars in the first place.



Kyusho00! said:


> wish you did 5vers instead of singles.


----------



## BlastFusion1

Dare I ask what you ended up paying for the Tat Conjonu 2009's??? With our promo code the price would have come out to $54.86.

Once we get the new site up and running and get a new Customer Service agent hired, I'm going to be spending more time here on the forums and hopefully developing some forum exclusive specials and deals as well. In the meantime, if I can help...



Kyusho00! said:


> 5ver of Tat cojonu 2009. Was kinda hoping someone would outbid me but I got stuck. Thank god someone was silly enough to do $200 on the tat blacks to take that off my plate.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Expecting shipments from Famous and Cbid this Friday. My wallet needs time to heal from the trauma.

From Cbid I picked up Nica Libre Diplomatico 5-pack, Felipe Centenario Robusto 5-Pack, Estd. 1844 Anejado Sampler, 1 Tabak Especial Ltd. Ed. Red Eye, 1 Gran Habano Gran Reserva #5 2010 Gran Robusto, 1 AB Tempus Maduro Medius, 2 La Aroma de Cuba Inmensas, 2 PdR Small Batch Black Corojo Toros, 1 Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consul, 1 H. Upmann 1844 Reserve Churchill, and 1 Obsidian White Noise Belicoso.

From Famous I got the Padron Sampler No. 88 (never had a maduro Padron before). It contains a 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000, and a 1964 Anni Exclusivo. I also picked up a 5-pack of Oliva Serie G toros and 1 AB Sun Grown robusto. I noticed they tossed in a free Placeres Estrella promo cigar, but I've never heard of this brand before.


----------



## lostonmonday

Got a 5'er of Te Amo Revolution. In January, I got one ROTT hours after a rep dropped them off at my fav. B&M, but I didn't get to try it because a drunk took it right outa' my mouth! *jerk* His buddy gave me his two cigars before I could throw a fit, so I've been looking to settle unfinished business since (the Revolution I mean).


----------



## brimy623

I got a 5'er of San Lotano "the Bull" coming from the devil site $25 shipped.
And I picked up a single LP9 from a local B&M, $20!! :bawling:


----------



## Btubes18

Picked up a box of CyB robustos for $50 off the auctioneer...


----------



## waltah

Just received a 5'er of Tabak Especial Robusto Negra which I haven't tried before, but thought they might be a good a.m. smoke. Also just ordered a 5'er of PDR 1878 Double Magnum for the first time.


----------



## JustinThyme

God of Fire Toro 2009 Box 481 of 500


----------



## Calikind

Bundle of 20 Illusione r rothchildes-


----------



## dgold21

Two boxes of Tat Havana VI hermosos (I love these), a box of Undercrown Viva, and a box of Diesel Unholy Cocktail


----------



## brimy623

JustinThyme said:


> God of Fire Toro 2009 Box 481 of 500


SWEET!!!


----------



## RTChallenger13

Jsut placed an order at Jrs for Romeo Y Julieta's new Starcrossed series. Im excited as hell to give these a shot!


----------



## JJ3

Calikind said:


> Bundle of 20 Illusione r rothchildes-


Nice grab.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Picked up a bundle of Flor de Oliva corojo toros off of Cigar Auctioneer. Anyone ever had the corojos before?


----------



## GrouchyDog

Had a wild hair, so I picked up some LFD candelas and a DE Java Latte.


----------



## Archun

UF-13, 2 boxes


----------



## concig

A box of the "humble" :smile: Don Kiki Red label robusto.
For me an excellent way to start a day with my morning coffee.
Hope to have them tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## LueyC

The latest haul from the devil site. I decided to try couple of tins of cigarillos.







RyJ Red Minis tin
Serie 55 Red Petites tin
LP Papas Fritas tin
Gran Habano Robusto sampler
5 5 Vegas 5 torpedo samplers
2 5 Vegas 6 torpedo samplers
Return of the 12 angrier men sampler


----------



## jurgenph

some padron 1964 naturals from the WTS section 


J.


----------



## Arizona Dave

I'm eyeing the Saint Louis Rey Toro's (box of 25) for $69.95, and wondering how many to get.


----------



## ejewell

Today was a good day, and a great start to a short week! @Archun this is for you buddy.


----------



## Gordo1473

ejewell said:


> Today was a good day, and a great start to a short week! @Archun this is for you buddy.


Where did you find pigs? I'm jealous


----------



## Gordo1473

Mailman came today


















Some sharks and anejos
And some other sticks


----------



## ejewell

Gordo1473 said:


> Mailman came today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some sharks and anejos
> And some other sticks


Send those rotting tobacco leaves, aka 'other sticks' my way. :smoke:
I've been posted up on Sharks since I snagged a box +10 back in june. haha.


----------



## Gordo1473

ejewell said:


> Send those rotting tobacco leaves, aka 'other sticks' my way. :smoke:
> I've been posted up on Sharks since I snagged a box +10 back in june. haha.


Would love to have some of those 52 piggies


----------



## AndyJCL

Got some DE goodies in today.


----------



## waltah

LFD Chapter One and La Jugada Prieto Robustos.


----------



## jurgenph

Gordo1473 said:


> And some other sticks


they seem to be camera shy 

J.


----------



## pippin925

Lots of great looking cigars being posted lately, even those that didnt want to show themselves. 

Very nice pickups. :thumb:


----------



## Xspenceve

Damn Erik ! Lol I see you finally tracked down your piggies! 


ejewell said:


> Today was a good day, and a great start to a short week! @Archun this is for you buddy.


----------



## JustinThyme

Final purchase for awhile, what came dragging in that was still open.

Illusione '888' Maduro 4 sticks 
Ashton VSG Sampler Box 
Liga Privada Papas Fritas 2 tins
God of Fire Serie B Robusto Gordo 54 - Box 118 of 500
Diesel Unholy Cocktail torpedo 5er
Ashton VSG Corona Gorda 5er
CAO Black 'VR' Full Fathom Five 5er
Ave Maria Charlemagne 5er
Perdomo Lot 23 Connecticut Punta Gorda torpedo 5er
Padron Londres Maduro 5er
Tatuaje Havana VI Noble 5er
CAO. LX2 Toro 10 pack

Still on the way
Padron 1926 Serie No. 9 Natural box of 10
Oliva Serie V Sungrown Double Robusto Box of 24










Still cant seem to snag the elusive Ligas that everyone is hoarding. Maybe Ill have some luck at an upcoming event.


----------



## JJ3

ejewell said:


> Today was a good day, and a great start to a short week! @Archun this is for you buddy.


Pigs!!! Very nice.


----------



## teamgotoil

I received a God of Fire 2009 Robusto and a Surrogates Tramp Stamp today. Can't wait to try them. One day, I will be able to order the huge lots that are always posted on here... LOL


----------



## zabhatton

Just got a 10 pack of Padron diplos maduro in a 10 count travel humidor.


----------



## 2COOL4U

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

:tu
Liga Privada No. 9 Toro
Liga Privada Undercrown Corona Doble


----------



## ejewell

Gordo1473 said:


> Would love to have some of those 52 piggies





Xspenceve said:


> Damn Erik ! Lol I see you finally tracked down your piggies!





JJ3 said:


> Pigs!!! Very nice.


I think I'm done with NC unless I come across some 9 pigs, L40s, or UF4s.

Idk tho, I think I like rats more than L40s. haha. I need to run a few experiments.


----------



## pippin925

Picked up a couple of 5 ers and some singles


----------



## pippin925

JustinThyme said:


> Final purchase for awhile, what came dragging in that was still open.
> 
> Illusione '888' Maduro 4 sticks
> Ashton VSG Sampler Box
> Liga Privada Papas Fritas 2 tins
> God of Fire Serie B Robusto Gordo 54 - Box 118 of 500
> Diesel Unholy Cocktail torpedo 5er
> Ashton VSG Corona Gorda 5er
> CAO Black 'VR' Full Fathom Five 5er
> Ave Maria Charlemagne 5er
> Perdomo Lot 23 Connecticut Punta Gorda torpedo 5er
> Padron Londres Maduro 5er
> Tatuaje Havana VI Noble 5er
> CAO. LX2 Toro 10 pack
> 
> Still on the way
> Padron 1926 Serie No. 9 Natural box of 10
> Oliva Serie V Sungrown Double Robusto Box of 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still cant seem to snag the elusive Ligas that everyone is hoarding. Maybe Ill have some luck at an upcoming event.


You got some great cigars there, enjoy! Those Perdomo's look huge next the PF tins. What RG are those things?


----------



## waltah

Just placed this order. All singles and all firsts for me so I can't wait to give em a try.

J.D. Howard Reserve by Crowned Heads 
Brick House Corona Larga 
Four Kicks by Crowned Heads Corona Gorda
La Duena By My Father Petit Robusto No. 11 Maduro
My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petit Robusto
Camacho Triple Maduro 11/18 Perfecto 
Quesada Heisenberg Project Petite
Liga Privada No. 9 Corona Doble
Nestor Miranda Special Selection Lancero Oscuro
Kristoff Brittania Reserva New Corona

Today, the mailman brought me
5'er of Liga UC Robusto and a 10pk of La Herencia Cubana Core Dagger (chisel)


----------



## JustinThyme

pippin925 said:


> You got some great cigars there, enjoy! Those Perdomo's look huge next the PF tins. What RG are those things?


 5.0" x 60 is what they were sold as but I swear they look closer to 70 to me to! Resembles an Oliva Nub on steroids! 
Ive enjoyed every lot 24 Ive smoked so I thought I would give them a go.


----------



## JustinThyme

waltah said:


> Just placed this order. All singles and all firsts for me so I can't wait to give em a try.
> 
> J.D. Howard Reserve by Crowned Heads
> Brick House Corona Larga
> Four Kicks by Crowned Heads Corona Gorda
> La Duena By My Father Petit Robusto No. 11 Maduro
> My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petit Robusto
> Camacho Triple Maduro 11/18 Perfecto
> Quesada Heisenberg Project Petite
> Liga Privada No. 9 Corona Doble
> Nestor Miranda Special Selection Lancero Oscuro
> Kristoff Brittania Reserva New Corona


I can vouch for the Le Bijou 1922 and the no 9, you will enjoy them both immensely.


----------



## loulax07

You know that the BOTL below aren't made by DE right?



AndyJCL said:


> Got some DE goodies in today.


----------



## teamgotoil

I must have been more drunk this weekend than I thought. I got my invoice from cbid and it seems I won a few auctions I didn't expect...LOL! :banghead::banghead: I will post up when they arrive next week.!


----------



## chris1360

Looky what I found at the B&M today!!!


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

My first box purchase!







Liga Privada Undercrown Corona Doble, box of 25.


----------



## StogieJim

Looks like cigarplace got some business this past weekend LOL! 

Got a box of UC Corona Viva's (splitting with a BOTL here on puff)


----------



## 2COOL4U

Lifting and Smoking said:


> My first box purchase!
> View attachment 45562
> 
> Liga Privada Undercrown Corona Doble, box of 25.


Got a box for $124 of cigarbid last week


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Likewise! I have another box getting shipped for the exact price on cbid.


----------



## 2COOL4U

Lifting and Smoking said:


> Likewise! I have another box getting shipped for the exact price on cbid.


You must have been my competition :smoke:


----------



## Archun

Damn, that's gorgeous.
I have a pic that'll surprise you once I get back home. I coolected all my purchases yesterday from my aunt's. You better be ready!


ejewell said:


> Today was a good day, and a great start to a short week! @Archun this is for you buddy.


----------



## StogieJim

Ejewell, I am DROOOOOLING!!


----------



## jurgenph

my CyB from the monster have been sitting in my mailbox for three days now.
the box is slightly too large for me to remove them from my mailbox 

left a note for USPS inside, asking not to put it inside the mailbox, as i can't remove it from my side.
next day... they just put more of my mail... on to of the box and my note.

so yesterday, i taped the note on the outside of the mailbox, let's see if i'll get my box today when i get home from work.

i wonder how long i need to rest these cigars, they have been going through three cycles of 90F during the daytime to low 60's at night 


J.


----------



## 2COOL4U

Oliva Serie V Melanio Maduro Torpedo :rockon:


----------



## 2COOL4U

More gooooood stuff


----------



## jurgenph

YES! they finally got the message 
found my CyB 5-pack in front of my door today!










J.


----------



## Gordo1473

Got 2 2011 libertys and a illusione ultra


----------



## waltah

Mailman brought me some LFD Chapter One and La Jugada Prieto. Really looking forward to lighting em up, as I've been waiting to try the Chapter One since the first time I saw them announced.


----------



## earcutter

I got a box of these in today:









I love illusione's. Never had a "68" - but I love the 888, so I am hoping these are a great smaller version of that stick.

Thought I would branch out and try some other ones too so I bought 5 of each of the following:

San Lotano Oval Robusto - I hear good things. 
Villiger La Libertad Robusto - I just have to try these. They do such a great job on their machine made cigars... this has to be worth trying?? 
601 Serie Blue Box-Press Maduro Robusto - I will have smoked every 601 incarnation before I am done .


----------



## jurgenph

earcutter said:


> I love illusione's. Never had a "68" - but I love the 888, so I am hoping these are a great smaller version of that stick.


it is not 

the ~68~ is quite a little powerhouse, it packs a punch.

J.


----------



## earcutter

jurgenph said:


> it is not
> 
> the ~68~ is quite a little powerhouse, it packs a punch.
> 
> J.


Dang! Is it complex at least lol?


----------



## JJ3

Nice haul 2cool.


----------



## AndrewNYC

2COOL4U said:


> Oliva Serie V Melanio Maduro Torpedo :rockon:


NICE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2COOL4U

View attachment 80152
View attachment 80153


----------



## BlueDevil07

Picked up singles of the Acid Opulence 3 and a CI Blendlabs ligero. Also got a 5-er each of La Riqueza no. 4 and Puros Indios maduros.


----------



## 2COOL4U

BlueDevil07 said:


> Picked up singles of the Acid Opulence 3 and a CI Blendlabs ligero. Also got a 5-er each of La Riqueza no. 4 and Puros Indios maduros.


What, no pictures? :hmm:


----------



## BlueDevil07

2COOL4U said:


> What, no pictures? :hmm:


Everything went into the freezer when it showed up.


----------



## crgcpro

http://www.flickr.com/x/t/0095009/photos/[email protected]/9690808512/

One Drac Coffin, One Wolfman, and One Mummy Box are still sealed so I didn't open those.

Pro


----------



## crgcpro




----------



## 2COOL4U

BlueDevil07 said:


> Everything went into the freezer when it showed up.


Man it's so hot out I wouldn't mine being in the freezer right now, makes smoking a cigar not as enjoyable right now


----------



## 2COOL4U

crgcpro said:


> View attachment 45590


Dam quite a haul you got there


----------



## shaun341

Grabbed these today



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 2COOL4U

shaun341 said:


> Grabbed these today
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Nice, where from?


----------



## waltah

These are all firsts for me so I'm pretty excited to light em up. I also just got the LFD Chapter Ones and La Jugada to try too so lots of firsts coming up.


----------



## shaun341

2COOL4U said:


> Nice, where from?


CI had 50 boxes of them today spread over their 3 stores. I met up with a couple BOTL and took the drive early this morning to get them.


----------



## 2COOL4U

shaun341 said:


> CI had 50 boxes of them today spread over their 3 stores. I met up with a couple BOTL and took the drive early this morning to get them.


How much where they $$?


----------



## HerfDaddy

Too new for photos, but picked up a Padron 1964 Anniversary, two My Father Flor de las Antillas Belicosos, and four RP The Edge Maduro Torpedos.


----------



## shaun341

2COOL4U said:


> How much where they $$?


I think they were a steal, $143 after tax.


----------



## AndrewNYC

No pics yet ... but a big score at a fave B&M:

Aurora 107
Oliva G
L'Atelier LAT56
LP T52
H. Upmann Vintage Camaroon
CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro
la Sirena -- really looking forward to this!
LFD Colorado Oscuro
Illusione Epernay
Tatuaje Reserva
Perdomo Chamagne 10th Anniv
Opus X Lost City -- My first!
Aging Rom M21
Ashtom Cabinet Reserve
La Aurora Broadway
Camacho Connecticut
Room 101 Serie HN


----------



## thebigk

shaun341 said:


> I think they were a steal, $143 after tax.


 How many per box ?


----------



## crgcpro

12/box on the UC Pigs


----------



## willyzhere

Picked up a single CAO OSA Sol Lot 50 (robusto) and smoked it the same day. I'm a big CAO fan...


----------



## thebigk

crgcpro said:


> 12/box on the UC Pigs


 That what I thought $12 a stick not bad at all and Pro you had one hell of a nice haul


----------



## Passprotection

shaun341 said:


> Grabbed these today
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Undercrown pig? I'm confused? As in this?

Review: Undercrown Flying Pig | halfwheel


----------



## teamgotoil

I picked up 9 Natural by Drew Estate Jucy Lucy's, 2 Hammer & Sickle La Habano Tradicion Serie, and 1 Rmeo Y Julieta Habana Reserve Toro.


----------



## B-daddy

A fiver of Espinosa Habano Robusto and a single Cuenca y Blanco Torpedo Especial. I've been wanting to try both of these for a while. 17 bucks on Cbid.


----------



## JJ3

Picked up some UC Pigs from CI as well.


----------



## shaun341

Passprotection said:


> Undercrown pig? I'm confused? As in this?
> 
> Review: Undercrown Flying Pig | halfwheel


Yes those are it


----------



## willyzhere

Those Pigs are a thing of beauty! Thanks for the review link. I'm going to have to try those soon! What's your favorite thing about them?


----------



## Passprotection

Got the SS Maduros from Thompson in this AM. A phenomenal deal for $28 shipped IMO


----------



## Calikind

crgcpro said:


> View attachment 45590


Wow! nice haul love the tats..


----------



## sjcruiser36

"Wilton" Natural Robusto hand rolled sticks picked up in the Dominican Republic from the street market in La Romana. Sticks were pretty good, and had an almost faint infused flavor, with a good aroma. Picked up a ten pack, and they threw in several other cigars in Maduro and smaller cigarillo size. No bands or special labels, but will post a photo once they come out of an icy deep sleep.


----------



## 2COOL4U

Passprotection said:


> Got the SS Maduros from Thompson in this AM. A phenomenal deal for $28 shipped IMO


You poor thing, Thompson will bomb you with a million emails and mail outs for the rest of your life
I would never buy from them no matter how good the deals are because of that, oped out quick!


----------



## beachbum

My small quintessential restocking.
Courtesy of my terrible pantech camera.


----------



## waltah

I've only placed one order with Thompsons. 5pk of 1964 for $49.99 so I couldn't resist. They called me once, and I told them I wasn't interested in their club or phone calls and they've never called me again. The order came quickly and packed really well.


----------



## jminsi

Got a 5 pack of Nub Habanos in the mail today and celebrated by buying a box of Tatuaje Havana VIs.


----------



## Puroprince

Ah here is the thread...
Viaje C-4...Honey & Hand Grenades...Skull&Bones ....DE Liga's t52's


----------



## teamgotoil

Just received from Cbid... 3 SLR Gen2 Robustos, 2 SLR Gen2 Toros, 3 Diesel Hair of the Dog Robustos, 2 LP Undercrown Robustos, 2 LP Undercrown Gran Toros, and 1 AF Anejo #46 .


----------



## thebigk

jminsi said:


> Got a 5 pack of Nub Habanos in the mail today and celebrated by buying a box of Tatuaje Havana VIs.


 I like how you celebrate


----------



## thebigk

Stocking for the long winter months
View attachment 80299

All corona's


----------



## Arizona Dave

teamgotoil said:


> Just received from Cbid... 3 SLR Gen2 Robustos, 2 SLR Gen2 Toros, 3 Diesel Hair of the Dog Robustos, 2 LP Undercrown Robustos, 2 LP Undercrown Gran Toros, and 1 AF Anejo #46 .


Let me know how the SLR Gen2's are. I'm a big fan of St. Luis Rey Cigars.


----------



## teamgotoil

Had one the other day! Pretty good. Nice flavors. Thick rich smoke. A little pepper, but not too much!


----------



## waltah

Just ordered some Liga T-52 Corona Doble singles and a Drew Estate sampler.


----------



## thebigk

thebigk said:


> Stocking for the long winter months
> View attachment 80299
> 
> All corona's


 Don't see the pic
View attachment 80305


----------



## Isonj

Ordered a box of liga #9 ...


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo) (30)
Liga Privada Undercrown Corona Doble - Box of 25 
NUB by Oliva 358 Habano - 10 Cigars 

All from CBID; love this organization!


----------



## sjcruiser36

thebigk said:


> Stocking for the long winter months
> View attachment 80299
> 
> All corona's


Thanks for the reminder. I have to get moving on my coolidor or a second humi, along with getting some smaller smokes for the nightly smoke on the patio. I hear it's going to be a cold winter!!!!


----------



## StogieJim

sjcruiser36 said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I have to get moving on my coolidor or a second humi, along with getting some smaller smokes for the nightly smoke on the patio. I hear it's going to be a cold winter!!!!


Yep, same here. Time to stock up on petit corona's. Bait fish should fit the bill


----------



## RTChallenger13

Arizona Dave said:


> Let me know how the SLR Gen2's are. I'm a big fan of St. Luis Rey Cigars.


I know you were asking him, but I found that they were extremely boring with very little to no flavor other than black tobacco. I was very disappointed as I actually attended the SLR promotional here in town and was excited as hell to try these.


----------



## Shemp75

Some LFD Jizzness...


----------



## brimy623

Shemp75 said:


> Some LFD Jizzness...


SWEET!!
How are the Chapter !'s? I like the Double Legiro and Airbenders.


----------



## jurgenph

EP carillo 4 pack sampler.

arrived yesterday, ordered from the moster two weeks ago.
can't really complain about slow shipping when it's free, right? 


J.


----------



## Shemp75

brimy623 said:


> SWEET!!
> How are the Chapter !'s? I like the Double Legiro and Airbenders.


I will let you know after they sleep for a bit.


----------



## ebbo

Picked up a box of undercrown doble corona, fivers of kristoff and camacho triple Maduro I should be done for the week but the local shop is having a BOGO on boxes of drew estate and oliva so I'm thinking maybe not.


----------



## AndrewNYC

LADCMA Reserva Beso and AF Sun Grown Queen B

Into the aging humidor they go!


----------



## Calikind

this weeks haul--Original release tat pl, New release OSOK, aging room m356, some Ligas and some Viaje.


----------



## timot_one

8x CAO 423 MX3 Escarapate Robustos

Apparently, these are from the initial release that had been aged in CAO's Escaparate 6 years prior to being sent to Burns in Chattanooga.


----------



## wrx04

I just made a very large, ill informed purchase from CI and famous-smoke. I bought some stuff ive never tried before. Over $500......YIKES. Look forward to trying some new smokes though. I've never tried the ones in bold. Let me know what you think is good and what sucks! :smoke2::thumb:

Boveda Humidification Packets Boveda 65% Humidification Packets
BULK BAG OF 20
*Tatuaje Havana VI Victorias
5-PACK*

Tatuaje Nicaragua Conjonu '12 Habano
5-PACK

5 Vegas Gold Robusto
5-PACK

*Oliva Serie V Melanio Robusto
BOX OF 10*

*Tatuaje Black Petite Lanc 5 Pk*

Padron Serie 1926 #6

*Nub Cameroon 460 5pk*

*Antano 1970 Consul 5 Pack*

*Aging Room M356 Major 5 Pk*
1 PACK 5 Natural 6 1/2 x 60


----------



## voiceoverguy

Picked up an Asylum 13 today - I got the 6x60 - they make a 7x70! I'd love to try the 7x70, but I don't have 9 continuous hours I can donate to smoking it!


----------



## waltah

LFD Double Ligero "A" L.E. and La Sirena Sea Sprite. Looking forward to them!


----------



## jurgenph

wrx04 said:


> I've never tried the ones in bold. Let me know what you think is good and what sucks! :smoke2::thumb:


all quality smokes.
haven't had the aging room yet, so don't know about that one.

J.


----------



## waltah

Oh and today I got in some LP L40 and OSOK. Waiting on some Leccia white label and a nice Drew Estate sampler


----------



## The Wolverine

Got some Nicarrao Classico Piramides and a few INCH Naturals #60s .


----------



## StogieJim

Walter where did you get the L40's?


----------



## StogieJim

@waltah where did you get the L40's?


----------



## B-daddy

Boveda Humidification Packets Boveda 65% Humidification Packets
BULK BAG OF 20
*Tatuaje Havana VI Victorias (GOOD)
5-PACK*

Tatuaje Nicaragua Conjonu '12 Habano (GOOD)
5-PACK

5 Vegas Gold Robusto (OK and good value)
5-PACK

*Oliva Serie V Melanio Robusto (GOOD)
BOX OF 10*

*Tatuaje Black Petite Lanc 5 Pk* (GOOD)

Padron Serie 1926 (GOOD)

*Nub Cameroon 460 5pk* (D'know)

*Antano 1970 Consul 5 Pack* (GOOD)

*Aging Room M356 Major 5 Pk* (Pretty Good)
1 PACK 5 Natural 6 1/2 x 60[/QUOTE]

Just one ahole's opinion.


----------



## waltah

I ordered them from Atlantic cigar. If buying singles, they have a limit of 2 at a time. That works out for me since I change things up so much. You can click "notify me" if they're out of stock.


StogieJim said:


> Walter where did you get the L40's?


----------



## StogieJim

Thanks Walter, appreciate that man. I need to get my hands on a couple of those


----------



## Tat2demon

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Just ordered two more bundles of Flor de Oliva toros.


----------



## Archun

3 Ratzillas, 4 #9 Toros, 1 UF-13 and 1 T52 Robo


----------



## ejewell

Archun said:


> 3 Ratzillas, 4 #9 Toros, 1 UF-13 and 1 T52 Robo


Still waiting on your "amazing surprise" buddy. :smoke:


----------



## Archun

ejewell said:


> Still waiting on your "amazing surprise" buddy. :smoke:


Dont you worry, I gave you my word and I will. Just that I didnt want to take too many "??" to the US myself. Will bomb from down here!
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## ejewell

Archun said:


> Dont you worry, I gave you my word and I will. Just that I didnt want to take too many "??" to the US myself. Will bomb from down here!
> I'll keep you posted.


Not what I meant! haha. was talking about your stash 

I think I smell what you're stepping in, though. And if so, I won't complain! :rotfl:


----------



## Archun

LOL. Ups! BURNED!
Well, on that matter I just sent you an e-mail of my last haul. I ll take the pic of the stash once I get a little organized


----------



## SgtStriker

I've been searching and searching, finally was able to score a box of Viaje Candy canes. Couldn't believe my luck. They arrived today and are now resting comfortably in my humidor.


----------



## Archun

A La Palina Goldie Laguito 5 Box


----------



## goatking

Picked up 10 Liga Privada Undercrowns


----------



## JJ3

Archun said:


> A La Palina Goldie Laguito 5 Box


Nice pick-up.


----------



## sullen

RP Vintage 2nds:1992 Torpedo 
Obsidian White Noise Toro 
5 Vegas Relic Perfecto
Diesel Unlimited d.6


----------



## wittywon

Alec Bradley Tempus
Arturo Fuente Fuente Fuente Fuente Fuente Opus X Fuente Fuente


----------



## baddddmonkey




----------



## 2COOL4U

Liga Undercrown Gordito


----------



## Archun

Liga Privada N°9 Robusto Box


----------



## Puroprince

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

cant wait got liga undercrown on the way.!!


----------



## 2COOL4U

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Puroprince said:


> cant wait got liga undercrown on the way.!!


Tasty cigar, what size did you get?


----------



## teamgotoil

I just received a God of Fire Serie B 2011 Robusto, 2 Acid Opulence 3 Torpedos,and 5 5Vegas Limitada 13 Belicosos.


----------



## knilas

Legado de Pepin, Flor de las Antillas, and 5 Vegas Relics. 5 pack of each. All very tasty sticks!


----------



## Puroprince

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



2COOL4U said:


> Tasty cigar, what size did you get?


liga privada undercrown corona viva


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Puroprince said:


> liga privada undercrown corona viva


GREAT choice


----------



## BlueDevil07

PDR 1878 Cubano Especial Capa Madura robusto 5-pack.


----------



## brimy623

Undercdown Belicoso, MUWAT Robusto, MUWAT Baitfish & Gurkah Cellar Reserve


----------



## HerfDaddy

brimy623 said:


> Undercdown Belicoso, MUWAT Robusto, MUWAT Baitfish & Gurkah Cellar Reserve
> View attachment 45848


Where did you find the cellar reserve?


----------



## waltah

Just received a LFD Double Ligero "A" and La Sirena. Hoping the A doesn't kick my butt when I spark it up.


----------



## brimy623

HerfDaddy said:


> Where did you find the cellar reserve?


These were an impromptu stop at one of my local B&M's


----------



## Arizona Dave

I have some (new ones to me, always looking for the underdog cigar).....they'll be in by Tuesday. Mostly 5 packs and singles (2 or 3 ea.). 
5-Pack: Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Gorilla
5 Vegas Series 'A' Archetype (Single) x3
Oliveros Eight Zero Churchill (Single) x2
Oliveros King Havano Claro Squire (Single) x2 
Gurkha Estate Selection Vintage Grand Rothschild (Single) x2
La Herencia Cubana Torpedo (Single) x2 
El Mejor Toro 5-Pack
Colorado Don Lino Robusto (Single) x2
5-Pack: Augusto Reyes Grand Cru Toro
Gurkha Gran Torpedo Flight Sampler - 12 Cigars
5-Pack: Blue Label B2 Double Toro (2- 5-packs)
Gurkha Black Dragon Churchill (Single) x3
5-Pack: La Estrella Cubana 'B' (belicoso)
Humidifier - Black Round x3

There may be some sleepers in there. As soon as I bought all this, I turned around and saw this Finck's Cigar special below. They're very very tasty, nice white ash, especially for the price (ends Tuesday). Very nice sweet Maduro wrapper, although not the greatest looking, mixed with Honduran, Nicaraguan blend. Little Joe's Steeplechase Cigars - Products - Finck Cigar Company - World's Best Cigars


----------



## Puroprince

Score... i found the loch ness..

*Viaje Skull & Bones Fat Man
*


----------



## Puroprince

Second Score today OSOK Travieso Perfecto Edgar Hoill


----------



## BlastFusion1

We here at Cigar Place carry them. Just call us for pricing and inventory. Inventory is low but we have some. 800-913-0433


HerfDaddy said:


> Where did you find the cellar reserve?


----------



## HerfDaddy

BlastFusion1 said:


> We here at Cigar Place carry them. Just call us for pricing and inventory. Inventory is low but we have some. 800-913-0433


Do you have a website?


----------



## 2COOL4U

HerfDaddy said:


> Do you have a website?


Cheap Cigars | Buy Cigars Online | Cigar Accessories | Flavored Cigars


----------



## BlastFusion1

We have a website that 2Cool4U linked to however as the Cellar Reserves are supposedly a B&M exclusive we are not allowed to post them on our site for sale.



HerfDaddy said:


> Do you have a website?


----------



## Eastcoastmountaineer

5-pack of Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto; $14


----------



## HerfDaddy

BlastFusion1 said:


> We have a website that 2Cool4U linked to however as the Cellar Reserves are supposedly a B&M exclusive we are not allowed to post them on our site for sale.


No wonder I can't find them online. Are you allowed to send a PM with pricing and shipping costs?


----------



## Ianoue

Quorum Shade. Not expensive, not bad (I think) for the price.


----------



## jazzboypro

Got my Camacho Triple Maduro Gordo today !!


----------



## dgold21

Cab of Tat Petit Cazadores Reserva and box of Cabaiguan Guapos RX Maduro


----------



## Ianoue

Wow! They look nice. R they expensive?


----------



## edwardsdigital

10 pack of LP Undercrown and 10 pack of Sencillo Platinum Short Churchill


----------



## Malcontent

Re: Viaje Skull & Bones Fat Man

I think my heart just stopped for a couple seconds.
Major score! Congrats!


----------



## JJ3

dgold21 said:


> Cab of Tat Petit Cazadores Reserva and box of Cabaiguan Guapos RX Maduro


Nice grab. Love me some Tat PCR's.


----------



## jp1979

AB Maxx Brazil.... Wanted to try them.
La Libertad Perfectos... Like these in all shapes and sizes, underrated if you ask me.


----------



## midnight warrior

Puroprince said:


> Second Score today OSOK Travieso Perfecto Edgar Hoill


Those look extremely interesting.

I planned on going to the local b&m tomorrow. Went in broke last week andnit turns out they had a better selection than I first noticed. May grab a few singles. Been craving a Romeo lately.


----------



## felker14

1 box each ;
Bahia Matanzas Perfecto No. 3 (this is a new cigar to me I have not tried)
A. Fuente Don Carlos Belicoso (a top 5 for me)


----------



## procoelho

Some Oliva serie O Robusto and serie G Robusto....:smoke2:


----------



## Archun

7 Padron 1926 N°9 MAD


----------



## jurgenph

SCORE!!! i've been looking forever for a box of these 
























J.


----------



## StogieJim

jurgenph said:


> SCORE!!! i've been looking forever for a box of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


OHHH Shit! Where did you get those man? Nice score!


----------



## jurgenph

StogieJim said:


> OHHH Shit! Where did you get those man? Nice score!


incoming...

J.


----------



## AndrewNYC

La Jugada Habano 5-er










Oliva V Melanio Figurado box of 10










Great packaging!


----------



## AndrewNYC

Archun said:


> 7 Padron 1926 N°9 MAD


Positively lovely!


----------



## thegunslinger

Curivaris, from L to R: Seleccion Privada Eminentes (Maduro), Reserva Limitada Classica, Reserva Limitada 2000, El Gran Rey belicoso, and Beuna Ventura 500. Now all I need to try is this year's releases, Achilles and Reserva Limitada Cafe Noir. I've had several of the Seleccion Privadas (non-maduro) and Gloria de Leons and I'm sure these will be just as outstanding.


----------



## madmarvcr

Coronado by La Flor Double Corona by La Flor (50x7)
La Aurora 100 Anos Belicoso (52x6.25)


----------



## sullen

Well, I finally gave in to the hype and ordered a 5 pack of Undercrowns.


----------



## Eastcoastmountaineer

Sullen, I just received my first Undercrown 5 pack also, double corona. I have a 5 pack of gorditos also on the way I just ordered an hour ago from CigarMonster. 

I hope they live up to the hype. Gonna let my double coronas rest for a few days more (if I can stay patient) and then light one up


----------



## StoutGar

Arriving this thursday

5 - Illussion r Rothschild
5 - Intemperance BA XXI Intrigue Petitio
5 - Viaje Rapier
5 - Viaje Late Harvest

Very excited!


----------



## imported_mark_j

One box of Short Stories and one box of Diesel Unlimited d.x. My mouth is watering just thinking about them!


----------



## imported_mark_j

Eastcoastmountaineer said:


> Sullen, I just received my first Undercrown 5 pack also, double corona. I have a 5 pack of gorditos also on the way I just ordered an hour ago from CigarMonster.
> 
> I hope they live up to the hype. Gonna let my double coronas rest for a few days more (if I can stay patient) and then light one up


The Undercrown is my favorite stick (in Gran Toro size). Big clouds of aromatic smoke, rich creamy flavor, just enough strength...mmmmmm.


----------



## Puroprince

Room 101 Daruma


----------



## HerfDaddy

Beautiful!


----------



## Calikind

New arrival. Jaime Garcia Robusto with a few extras. Some 2011 Viaje's from a great botl...


----------



## teamgotoil

Just received a 5er of CI Legends Brown Label by E.P. Carillo and 2 MUWAT +11.


----------



## Showtyme5

My latest haul:

2 Headley Grange Corona Grande (Single) 
2 Illusione Epernay '09 Le Petit (Single) 
2 Four Kicks by Crowned Heads Piramide (Single) 
2 Tatuaje La Casita Criolla Corona Gorda (Single) 
1 Liga Privada Papas Fritas - Tin of 4 
5 Herrera Esteli by Drew Estate Lonsdale


----------



## Msass

Man I can't wait to get a Herrera esteli, I'm super psyched to try, gonna try and pick up a box


Showtyme5 said:


> My latest haul:
> 
> 2 Headley Grange Corona Grande (Single)
> 2 Illusione Epernay '09 Le Petit (Single)
> 2 Four Kicks by Crowned Heads Piramide (Single)
> 2 Tatuaje La Casita Criolla Corona Gorda (Single)
> 1 Liga Privada Papas Fritas - Tin of 4
> 5 Herrera Esteli by Drew Estate Lonsdale


----------



## Showtyme5

Msass said:


> Man I can't wait to get a Herrera esteli, I'm super psyched to try, gonna try and pick up a box


They're great, I'm a big fan. I haven't yet had a Lonsdale, but I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## StoutGar

The Herrera Esteli in lonsdale is great. If I were to describe it in one word, it would be "crisp."


----------



## BlueDevil07

Picked up a few singles from Cbid: 2 MOW Ruination robustos, 2 Pinolero toros, and 2 Diesel Hair of the Dog toros. Basically a makeshift AJ Fernandez sampler.


----------



## pippin925

Just received a 5er each of Hemingway Classics, illusione Eperney, and Aging Room Forte


----------



## Arizona Dave

Just got my C bid shipment today, I'll try and take a pic after I get them out of the freezer in a few days. Bunch of singles (2 or 3 ea.), 5 pks, and some 12 packs. Everytime I get an order in, I'm temped to grab one, but am reminded of many experiences where I didn't let them enough.


----------



## swamper

10 Bait fish, 2 tins Papa Fratas, 4 Obsidians and some Nica Libre perfectos. I also bought a 40 count travel humidor. I don't want to run out of cigars at work again.


----------



## Jimmie The Mum

A box of Melanos by Studio Tobac.


----------



## sullen

Got 3 shipments from famous and my CB weekly coming today, it's going to be like Xmas morning when the UPS guy gets here


----------



## Msass

Partagas 150 A, can't wait to smoke it because my local BM has almost a full one of the humidors that were used to sell the cigars.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Was able to get a box of Tatuaje TAA 2013! Can't wait till these come in and see how they compare to the 2012's.


----------



## welborn

Here's a video of some of the things I got from my shipment couple weeks back. I really like the Graycliffs, and the C&C Corojo's were great cigars for the price. Same with the Pirata's. Good cigars. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151559754392101&set=vb.651202100&type=2&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151560010837101&set=vb.651202100&type=2&theater


----------



## rtrimbath

I just picked up some Nomads, Rocky Patel Vintage 1990, and 15th Anniversary at my local B&M yesterday.


----------



## shua713

Rocky Patel sampler pack


----------



## egoo33

Don Pepin Garcia 10th Anniversary to celebrate my daughters 1st Birthday and Papas Fritas


----------



## Xspenceve

egoo33 said:


> Don Pepin Garcia 10th Anniversary to celebrate my daughters 1st Birthday and Papas Fritas
> 
> View attachment 46013


Let me know how the dpg 10th is, I have one resting but haven't got around to smoking it.


----------



## egoo33

Will do I've been on the fence about buying it but my B&M only had 3 left so I had to pull the trigger, I've uploaded a pic but for some reason I've been having trouble getting them to load


----------



## sjcruiser36

Stopped by Holt's for the Fuente Mania Event tonight, and along with a picture of Carlos Fuente Sr., I managed to snag a few smokes. I was going to grab a few Sharks, but they sold out before noon.

AF Anejo 46 x 3, Opus X Belicoso XXX x 3, and Casa Fuente Corono Gordo x 2


----------



## Xspenceve

Killer score! Those casa fuentes should be awesome



sjcruiser36 said:


> Stopped by Holt's for the Fuente Mania Event tonight, and along with a picture of Carlos Fuente Sr., I managed to snag a few smokes. I was going to grab a few Sharks, but they sold out before noon.
> 
> AF Anejo 46 x 3, Opus X Belicoso XXX x 3, and Casa Fuente Corono Gordo x 2


----------



## sjcruiser36

The guys at Holt's told me that the Sharks would be back in soon, and grabbed the Casa Fuente's as apart of my order for me, telling me I wouldn't regret their selection. Since Puff has some of the best deals around, I blew my budget here this month, and could't do the damage I wanted, but Christmas is fast approaching. Unfortunately, yesterday and today will be the only time they will have the Casa Fuente's until next year at the next Fuente event.


----------



## egoo33

@sjcruiser36 nice haul seems like it was a good time


----------



## sjcruiser36

egoo33 said:


> @sjcruiser36 nice haul seems like it was a good time


It really was, and better than what I expected. The whole atmosphere was just unbelievable!!! I think I'm going to make their special events apart of my monthly schedule since I already have their calendar with the events and dates.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Opus X. 2 Pussy Cats, 2 Love Affairs, 2 Power Rangers, 2 Perfexion #4 , 2 fuente Fuente, 1 Shark, 1 Chili Pepper and an Anejo 46


----------



## Sixspeedsam

^^^^^^^^^^^

:jaw:


----------



## Passprotection

Fuente madness around here! Enjoy the great prices and smokes everbody who bought from Holts.


----------



## Xspenceve

:clap2: Nice score man jeez! Would love to get my hands on that stash!!!



GnarlyEggs said:


> Opus X. 2 Pussy Cats, 2 Love Affairs, 2 Power Rangers, 2 Perfexion #4 , 2 fuente Fuente, 1 Shark, 1 Chili Pepper and an Anejo 46


----------



## brimy623

Closed 9/29 La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Duque - 5-Pack 1/1 $34.00 
Closed 9/29 E.P. Carrillo Short Run Vintage Robusto 1/1 $15.00 
Closed 9/29 Nub 460 Cameroon 1/1 $19.00 
Closed 9/29 Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consul 1/1 $19.00 
Closed 9/29 La Perla Habana Classic Maduro Perfecto 1/1 $15.00 
Closed 9/29 Torano Exodus '50 Years' Robusto 1/1 $23.00 

All 5'ers!! Now to be patient & let them rest once I get them!
the prices look good to me. What's the consensus out there?


----------



## Arizona Dave

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Received this Tuesday:
5-Pack: Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Gorilla
5 Vegas Series 'A' Archetype (Single) x3
Oliveros Eight Zero Churchill (Single) x2
Oliveros King Havano Claro Squire (Single) x2 
Gurkha Estate Selection Vintage Grand Rothschild (Single) x2
La Herencia Cubana Torpedo (Single) x2 
El Mejor Toro 5-Pack
Colorado Don Lino Robusto (Single) x2
5-Pack: Augusto Reyes Grand Cru Toro
Gurkha Gran Torpedo Flight Sampler - 12 Cigars
5-Pack: Blue Label B2 Double Toro (2- 5-packs)
Gurkha Black Dragon Churchill (Single) x3
5-Pack: La Estrella Cubana 'B' (belicoso)
Humidifier - Black Round x3

The Black Dragon was a pleasant surprise. Now on to save for the Christmas specials........


----------



## Arizona Dave

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

I had the Oliveros King Havano Claro Squire the other night, pleasant surprise.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Blind sampler, pictured below with a Tat mini-Mum, along with 5 Bait fish and 4 Illusione R Rothchild's. All purchased on Puff


----------



## jurgenph

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Arizona Dave said:


> Oliveros Eight Zero Churchill (Single) x2


great budget stick!
and with "budget stick" i mean, the price you pay on cbid... not retail 

J.


----------



## Arizona Dave

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



jurgenph said:


> great budget stick!
> and with "budget stick" i mean, the price you pay on cbid... not retail
> 
> J.


Thanks! I enjoyed the King Claro too, I'm letting the Eight Zero Churchill rest before I try.


----------



## Bruck

Just picked a 10-pack of New Orleans Cigar Factory Connecticuts.


----------



## brimy623

Grabbed two singles:
Macanudo Cru Royale
CAO Brazilia


----------



## Calikind

Liga A's can't wait to try one. Most likely i will let sit in humy for a long time.


----------



## Puroprince

L40's


----------



## Archun

LP UF-13


----------



## jurgenph

first fuente madness... now liga madness... 


J.


----------



## ejewell

My most recent purchase goes in a different thread. Haha.


----------



## brimy623

brimy623 said:


> Closed 9/29 La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Duque - 5-Pack 1/1 $34.00
> Closed 9/29 E.P. Carrillo Short Run Vintage Robusto 1/1 $15.00
> Closed 9/29 Nub 460 Cameroon 1/1 $19.00
> Closed 9/29 Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consul 1/1 $19.00
> Closed 9/29 La Perla Habana Classic Maduro Perfecto 1/1 $15.00
> Closed 9/29 Torano Exodus '50 Years' Robusto 1/1 $23.00
> 
> All 5'ers!! Now to be patient & let them rest once I get them!
> the prices look good to me. What's the consensus out there?


Just got them in, putting them to rest a little. Tried to post a pic but exceeded my quota.out:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A few singles

View attachment 80885


Carlos Torano Loyal BFC
Carlos Torano Virtuoso Encore
My Father LTD Toro 2012


----------



## thebigk

I had to jump on Holt's hump day deal last week 
View attachment 80888


10 RYJ Habana Lancero The best of the RYJ NC's


----------



## imported_mark_j

I pounced on a 5-pack of oliva v melanio robustos on CI Joe's Cigar yesterday. It was only up for a very brief time. After I ordered the special was already changed to something else. My first 5-pack of the oliva's were purchased from them under similar circumstances. Lucky break. These things are wonderful smokes, I wish I could afford to make them a regular part of my rotation.


----------



## jurgenph

tatuaje tuesday delivery on wednesday 

el triunfador lancero (original blend)










la casita criolla corona










J.


----------



## rtrimbath

I just bought a Super Nub Sampler from CI today as part of a 24 hour sale. 16 nubs for $39.95. Couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Msass

Archun said:


> LP UF-13


Man I'm trying to get a box, got any hints on websites that have these in stock?


----------



## Archun

Msass said:


> Man I'm trying to get a box, got any hints on websites that have these in stock?


Keep an eye on the WTS section, that's how I got these and others.


----------



## waltah

Oktoberfest, La Palina Kill Bill2, Tat 10 and LFG Air Bender just came in today.


----------



## webber

Illusione Rothchildes
Leccia Black
EP Carillo Cardinal
Guillermo Leon

Liked all but the GL


----------



## ebbo

I got a box of Oliva Special G my walk the dog sticks
a box of CyB Lonsdale Club great morning cigar
a box of 601 Blue Label toro couldn't wait had one ROTT great smoke already looking for more


----------



## Nestran

Garo Double Habano Toro - 20 Cigars 22.00 (Got one of these is a sampler and really liked it)	
Garo Vintage Corona 5 pack $9.00	(never had, wanted to try)
Gurkha Beast 5 pack $13.00 (Never had, wanted to try)

I'm starting to understand the problem with cbid lol


----------



## Nestran

Garo Double Habano Toro - 20 Cigars 22.00 (Got one of these is a sampler and really liked it)	
Garo Vintage Corona 5 pack $9.00	(wanted to try)
Gurkha Beast 5 pack $13.00 (wanted to try)


I'm starting to understand the problem with cbid lol


----------



## shaun341

Got a some of my favorites in today, Anejo 46



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I got a 5er of Oliva Saison Torpedo and a 5er of Tatuaje 10 Year Belle Encre Perfecto.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Picked up a tin of Papas Fritas, a 5-pack of La Vieja Habana Brazilian maduros, 2 5 Vegas Limitada 2013, 2 Diesel Unlimited d.5, and singles of Cain Maduro and El Triunfador.


----------



## tthayil

Today I enjoyed an Illusione Epernay, La Monde. One of the best smokes I've had in a while. $10 at the local shop and worth every penny. Med+ cigar, starts off very smooth and consistent throughout, but
what impressed me was at the end it was still very creamy, not a lot of burn, and almost sweet. Going to pickup a few sticks for the humidor. Very impressed by this stick.


----------



## sligub

Just arrived this morning, big thanks to Fred(@fsaw) for arranging










A BBMF and two Opus Sharks


























A whole box of anjeo sharks for myself


----------



## sjcruiser36

The thing I love about blind samplers is that you never know what your going to get, which in this case provided me with a lot of new cigars I haven't tried before. Thanks @thebigk.

601 Oscuro Green Label Corona
Obsidian Double Perfecto
Pinar Del Rio Selección Reserve Limitada
601 Habano Red Torpedo
Cusano 59 Churchill
Romeo Y Julieta Habano reserve Lancera	
Joye De Nicaragua Antano 1970 Lancero
RYJ House of Montague
90 Miles Reserva Selecta
Placeres Reserva Estrellas


----------



## sullen

mmm a JdN in lancero . . . . needa' try that


----------



## goatking

10 Gurkha Beast for $26


----------



## jurgenph

more fuente madness...

some opus-xfuente fuente from the WTS section and a short stubby one that i forgot waht it's called 
box of anejo 46
5x opus-x perfexcionx no.4
4x opus-x hark
2x casa fuente belicoso
2x casa fuente corona

special thanks to @GnarlyEggs for the proxy buy 










J.


----------



## ejewell

jurgenph said:


> more fuente madness...
> 
> some opus-xfuente fuente from the WTS section and a short stubby one that i forgot waht it's called
> box of anejo 46
> 5x opus-x perfexcionx no.4
> 4x opus-x hark
> 2x casa fuente belicoso
> 2x casa fuente corona
> 
> special thanks to @GnarlyEggs for the proxy buy
> 
> J.


Is that the magnum O? I think. Not sure. I have a short stubby one my gf picked up for me a little over a year ago that looks like that. hard to tell in a small picture. haha. Nice pickup


----------



## GnarlyEggs

jurgenph said:


> more fuente madness...
> 
> some opus-xfuente fuente from the WTS section and a short stubby one that i forgot waht it's called
> box of anejo 46
> 5x opus-x perfexcionx no.4
> 4x opus-x hark
> 2x casa fuente belicoso
> 2x casa fuente corona
> 
> special thanks to @GnarlyEggs for the proxy buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


Is that a magnum o?

It was fun buying so many!! :smoke: Enjoy!


----------



## ejewell

Found these. Paid a bit much, but I think they're worth it.


----------



## ejewell

GnarlyEggs said:


> Is that a magnum o?
> 
> It was fun buying so many!! :smoke: Enjoy!


Haha. I see what you did there. I think it is if we both guessed it


----------



## imported_mark_j

C Monster has a cameroon sampler on sale today. 10 sticks for $39.95. I love the Short Story, the only cameroon wrapped stick I've ever had, so I pulled the trigger. It even has two Hemingway Signatures in the bunch plus my first NC Cohibas. Really looking forward to them.


----------



## jurgenph

ejewell said:


> Is that the magnum O? I think. Not sure. I have a short stubby one my gf picked up for me a little over a year ago that looks like that. hard to tell in a small picture. haha. Nice pickup





GnarlyEggs said:


> Is that a magnum o?
> 
> It was fun buying so many!! :smoke: Enjoy!


magnum o, that's it! heh. 

J.


----------



## dgold21

Wandered into a B&M today for the first time in awhile...wandered back out with these


----------



## The Wolverine

sligub said:


> Just arrived this morning, big thanks to Fred(@fsaw) for arranging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A BBMF and two Opus Sharks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A whole box of anjeo sharks for myself


Dam you lucky dog!!


----------



## BlazinBajan

@ejewell, so envious :boxing: of you right now I have been searching to the ends of earth looking for those and they just fall into your lap :boxing::cry


----------



## Slowreaction

My haul from the weekend. Already smoked one of the monsters and gifted one.


----------



## waltah

Pick up from the Federal Cigar event over the weekend? 


sligub said:


> Just arrived this morning, big thanks to Fred(@fsaw) for arranging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A BBMF and two Opus Sharks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A whole box of anjeo sharks for myself


----------



## waltah

Over the weekend I picked up a 2012 Fuente Holiday set, the CFCF charity box, some Short Story Maduros and some Opus X singles. If I could only have smokes from a single manufacturer it would be Fuente.


----------



## Ostekongen

opus x robusto and a couple of tatuaje...Can't wait to try 'em.


----------



## AndrewNYC

Just received a bundle (yes, a bundle) of 15 Camacho 07/05's

Ordered a box of La Reloba Sumatras


----------



## tosis

I know that it's not as impressive as some, but I'm pretty excited about my first real haul coming in today.
Romeo y Julieta Reserve Churchill 5-Pack 
Punch Bareknuckle Pita 5-pack
Ave Maria Knights Templar 5-pack
5 Vegas trio sampler
Nicaraguan 90+ Toro 2nds 
Rocky Patel Vintage '92 Torpedo 5-Pack 
Rocky Patel Edge Lite Toro 5-pack


----------



## swamper

Just picked AJ Fernandez Pinoleros, Cromagnon Craniums and some Primer Mundo La Hermandads from my favorite B&M in Houston. My order from the devil site should arrive tomorrow about the same time I get back home in CT.


----------



## woodted

tosis said:


> I know that it's not as impressive as some, but I'm pretty excited about my first real haul coming in today.
> 
> No worries, not everybody has a giant stash here!:mrgreen:


----------



## Archun

tosis said:


> I know that it's not as impressive as some, but I'm pretty excited about my first real haul coming in today.
> Romeo y Julieta Reserve Churchill 5-Pack
> Punch Bareknuckle Pita 5-pack
> Ave Maria Knights Templar 5-pack
> 5 Vegas trio sampler
> Nicaraguan 90+ Toro 2nds
> Rocky Patel Vintage '92 Torpedo 5-Pack
> Rocky Patel Edge Lite Toro 5-pack


Forget about it. You'll see how that grows beyond you could imagine, FAST!


----------



## tosis

Archun said:


> Forget about it. You'll see how that grows beyond you could imagine, FAST!


I already have another 5 pack in the mail and hopefully this time next month I can make another haul of about the same size. In other words I'm not too worried about the size of my stash.


----------



## brimy623

Here's my latest haul.

Carlos Torano Loyal BFC 5-PACK
Diesel Hair of the Dog Rabid Figurado 5-PACK
Oliva Serie 'O' MAD Robusto-bdl 5-PACK
Slow-Aged 826 Robusto MAD. 5-PACK
Sam Leccia Black XO 5-PACK	
Carlos Torano Variety Pack 6 CIGARS
Joya de Nic Antano Dk Corojo El Martillo-bdl 5-PACK
Obsidian Mazo 20








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## brimy623

tosis said:


> I know that it's not as impressive as some, but I'm pretty excited about my first real haul coming in today.
> Romeo y Julieta Reserve Churchill 5-Pack
> Punch Bareknuckle Pita 5-pack
> Ave Maria Knights Templar 5-pack
> 5 Vegas trio sampler
> Nicaraguan 90+ Toro 2nds
> Rocky Patel Vintage '92 Torpedo 5-Pack
> Rocky Patel Edge Lite Toro 5-pack
> View attachment 46180


It's all about what you like & can afford!


----------



## B-daddy

brimy623 said:


> Here's my latest haul.
> 
> Carlos Torano Loyal BFC 5-PACK
> Diesel Hair of the Dog Rabid Figurado 5-PACK
> Oliva Serie 'O' MAD Robusto-bdl 5-PACK
> Slow-Aged 826 Robusto MAD. 5-PACK
> Sam Leccia Black XO 5-PACK
> Carlos Torano Variety Pack 6 CIGARS
> Joya de Nic Antano Dk Corojo El Martillo-bdl 5-PACK
> Obsidian Mazo 20


You and I buy a lot of the same cigars. This looks like a typical cbid shipment to me. Some good smokes and good value here.


----------



## brimy623

B-daddy said:


> You and I buy a lot of the same cigars. This looks like a typical cbid shipment to me. Some good smokes and good value here.


We share the same name & apparently the same taste in stogies!!:biggrin1:
I've really just started keeping a "humi" so I'm trying a lot of different sticks. I love a nice maduro & a nice med-full or full strength and the descriptions/reviews of the above fit the bill! 
It's good to hear that the sticks are of good value and taste (as subjective as we both know this can be).
I'm looking forward to enjoying them after letting them rest for a bit (see how long I can hold out).


----------



## brimy623

Just picked up a few loose sticks from a local B&M.
Didn't want to wait on shipping/resting!

Room101 Namakubi Roxxo
Room101 Daruma Monstro
La Duena Petit Belicoso

Threw them in a Zip Loc with my hygro to see how wet they are...
...24 hrs later 65%!!! They are good to set fire to!:flame:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## swamper

Trying to get a few cigars ahead and try some new smokes so I ordered some 5 packs.

Uzi 5X60
Uzi +11
Uzi Bait Fish (I really like these so I bought 4 packs @ 16.00$ each)
My Father #1 robusto
Legado de Pepin gordo
RP CT toro
Oliva Master Blends 3
I also picked up a tin of Papa Fritas and 2 Tatuaje La Casita Criolla sticks.

Now I have to try and keep my hands off them for a couple of weeks.


----------



## brimy623

swamper said:


> Trying to get a few cigars ahead and try some new smokes so I ordered some 5 packs.
> 
> Uzi 5X60
> Uzi +11
> Uzi Bait Fish (I really like these so I bought 4 packs @ 16.00$ each)
> My Father #1 robusto
> Legado de Pepin gordo
> RP CT toro
> Oliva Master Blends 3
> I also picked up a tin of Papa Fritas and 2 Tatuaje La Casita Criolla sticks.
> 
> Now I have to try and keep my hands off them for a couple of weeks.


Nice pick up!


----------



## AndrewNYC

The Atlantic Cigar VIP membership is paying for itself!


----------



## Calikind

Viaje S&B Fatman and Big Ivan.


----------



## Old Smokey

I am a new to cigars, but have been really enjoying and developing a love affair for cigars. Long story short, I traded a guy guy who had been an avid cigar smoker, but switched to a pipe a couple of years ago. Anyway, I ended up with approx. 125 well rested and aged cigars and a couple of nice humidors. He directed me to puff, so here I am.

This week I have added an 8 ct. box of Monte Cristo Connisieur Collection and 5 Fuente Opus X. My local B&M guy has also gifted me a couple of cigars. They are all in one of the humi's resting, taking a nap and passing some gas, while I sample some of the well rested ones. Tonight I smoked a My Father #4 . Loved it.


----------



## egoo33

Just picked up
OSOK Travieso
Avion 12
Camacho Triple Maduro 

I was thinking about trying to revamped Camacho line but I didn't want to pull the trigger probably going to get a few next week.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A box of Viaje Candy Canes. I can't wait for the Christmas season :biggrin:









note: This isn't my picture- I didn't want to tear one of mine open just yet.


----------



## thebigk

Pick up a little something
View attachment 81090
View attachment 81091

Never had any luck with the 52 they all have split on me but got a good deal on these had to pick them up


----------



## Gordo1473

Tobias Lutz said:


> A box of Viaje Candy Canes. I can't wait for the Christmas season :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> note: This isn't my picture- I didn't want to tear one of mine open just yet.


Hope they are better than last years. Was disappointed last year


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Gordo1473 said:


> Hope they are better than last years. Was disappointed last year


They are last year's :wink:


----------



## jurgenph

Gordo1473 said:


> Hope they are better than last years. Was disappointed last year


i hope a year rest does 'em good. i've got two stashed away to share with a friend in december 

J.


----------



## irie

New arrival from topquality cigar, sealed and packed with bovedas. Dig it!


----------



## Cardinal

French fries.


----------



## chRONIC

wrx04 said:


> I just made a very large, ill informed purchase from CI and famous-smoke. I bought some stuff ive never tried before. Over $500......YIKES. Look forward to trying some new smokes though. I've never tried the ones in bold. Let me know what you think is good and what sucks! :smoke2::thumb:
> 
> Boveda Humidification Packets Boveda 65% Humidification Packets
> BULK BAG OF 20
> *Tatuaje Havana VI Victorias
> 5-PACK*
> 
> Tatuaje Nicaragua Conjonu '12 Habano
> 5-PACK
> 
> 5 Vegas Gold Robusto
> 5-PACK
> 
> *Oliva Serie V Melanio Robusto
> BOX OF 10*
> 
> *Tatuaje Black Petite Lanc 5 Pk*
> 
> Padron Serie 1926 #6
> 
> *Nub Cameroon 460 5pk*
> 
> *Antano 1970 Consul 5 Pack*
> 
> *Aging Room M356 Major 5 Pk*
> 1 PACK 5 Natural 6 1/2 x 60


out of these the only ones ive had were the Olivas and the nub. You are going to love both!! The Oliva is just a great stick, especially the size you got. And the Nub is one of the best 45 min smokes out there. The 460 Cameroon is my favorite from the line


----------



## Calikind

irie said:


> New arrival from topquality cigar, sealed and packed with bovedas. Dig it!
> 
> View attachment 46207
> 
> View attachment 46208
> 
> View attachment 46209
> 
> View attachment 46210
> 
> View attachment 46211
> 
> View attachment 46212


Top Quality sells liga A?


----------



## ejewell

Calikind said:


> Top Quality sells liga A?


They had a sampler with one in it. I'm sure they were stashed from a DE event that they decided to turn into samplers. They're all gone now.


----------



## Scardinoz

A box of 25 Alec Bradley American Classic Sungrown and a box of Alex Bradley American Classic. Regulars got mailed out to my Army Ranger brother gearing up to play in Osama's sandbox.


----------



## Heath

Not really a purchase more of a gift from the best wife in the world. She met Jonathan Drew while I was home 
watching the kiddos and brought this back for me. So here's to wonderful wives everywhere thank you. And thank you Jonathan that was super cool. From what she said he is the coolest guy on the planet and all of his crew too. Thanks


----------



## The Wolverine

Man that's a good score never heard of this company.some good deals.


----------



## brimy623

Heath said:


> Not really a purchase more of a gift from the best wife in the world. She met Jonathan Drew while I was home
> watching the kiddos and brought this back for me. So here's to wonderful wives everywhere thank you. And thank you Jonathan that was super cool. From what she said he is the coolest guy on the planet and all of his crew too. Thanks


SWEET!!!


----------



## OkieDoke

Kinda went on a robusto kick. Copy and paste because I'm lazy:

Tatuaje - Classic - Regios - Natural - 5 1/2" x 50

Don Pepin - Don Pepin Blue Label - Invictos - Natural - 5" x 50

Pinar del Rio - Small Batch Reserve - Robusto - Natural - 5" x 52 (based on a good review here)

Litto Gomez - Diez - Paisano - Natural - 5 1/2" x 52

Nat Sherman - Timeless - Hermoso - Natural - 5 1/4" x 54 (Anyone tried one? New one for me)

Padilla - Miami 8 & 11 - Robusto - Natural - 5" x 54 (They ran out, so I got a toro as a replacement for no extra charge. Are these still made by Pepin?)

Tatuaje - Havana VI - LTD - Verocu No. 5 - Natural - 4" x 40 (Can't remember if I'd smoked one before. Mean lookin' little boogers)


----------



## sullen

Got a box of pigs on the UPS truck today. (in)patiently waiting arty:


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> Got a box of pigs on the UPS truck today. (in)patiently waiting arty:


Sweet!!


----------



## chRONIC

A 5er of Four Kicks Robusto and a 5er of Kristoff Maduro for under $40 shipped on Cigar Monster!!! Man I love that site!


----------



## jurgenph

re-stocking my padrons...

didn't feel like committing to a single vitola per box this time, so got a bunch of sampler boxes this time.










J.


----------



## tosis

jurgenph said:


> re-stocking my padrons...
> 
> didn't feel like committing to a single vitola per box this time, so got a bunch of sampler boxes this time.


That's a beautiful haul you got there


----------



## BlueDevil07

jurgenph said:


> re-stocking my padrons...
> 
> didn't feel like committing to a single vitola per box this time, so got a bunch of sampler boxes this time.


:hail:


----------



## Coop D

Illusione MK Ultra box for $130 from cigarsatyourprice.com

Awesome smoke at a awesome price!!!


----------



## Eastcoastmountaineer

5- Undercrown Robusto; 5- H Upamm Sungrown Magnum Natural 5x54; 5- Perdomo 10th Anniv. Marudo Robusto

Have never had either of the second two


----------



## waltah

Fuente Don Carlos #3 , Fuente Corona Imperial, Fuente Privada #1 , Tat Avion and Padron 1926 Gift box. I'll be smoking well this weekend


----------



## teamgotoil

Just received from cbid: Supposed to be 4 single Diesel Hair of the Dog Belicoso( they sent 4 5ers) and a Graycliff Platinum Series Pirate!


----------



## Walt69

Found a decent deal...

11 Opus X xXx
11 Opus X Super Belicoso
6 Opus X Double Robusto
1 Opus X Perfecxion no. 2
1 Opus X Double Corona
1 Opus X Tin of 3 Robusto
1 Opus X Tin of 3 Perfecxion X
1 Opus X Tin of 3 Reserva d' Chateau
1 La Aurora Corona box of 25


----------



## Arizona Dave

1) Garo Double Maduro Churchill 5-PACK
2) Bahia Matanzas Perfecto No.3 -4
3) 5 Vegas Gold Maduro Churchill -2
4) Nat Sherman Metro Angler MAD -2
5) ACID Opulence 3 Robusto -3
6) King Havano MAD Jester 5pk
Just shipped today, so no pics yet


----------



## Jayon

Filling up the tupperdor one sampler at a time
CI's Backyard Boogie Mega-Sampler
1 - CAO Brazilia Gol! (5" x 56)
1 - Obsidian Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - 5 Vegas Gold Series Torpedo (6" x 54)
1 - Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - CAO Black Ltd. Bengal (6" x 50)
1 - 5 Vegas High Primings Torpedo (6" x 54)
1 - Pinar del Rio Habano Seleccion Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - CAO 'VR' Moby (6" x 50)
1 - Gran Habano Habano #3 Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - 5 Vegas Cask-Strength Torpedo (6" x 54)
1 - Pinar del Rio Habano Oscuro Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - 5 Vegas Gold Maduro Torpedo (6" x 54)
1 - Gran Habano Azteca Fuerte Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - CAO Italia Ciao (5" x 56)
1 - Pinar del Rio Habano Sun Grown Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Gran Habano Connecticut #1 Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Pinar del Rio Habano Clasico Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - 5 Vegas Classic Torpedo (6" x 54)
1 - CAO Mx2 Robusto (5" x 52)
1 - Gran Habano 3 Siglos Robusto (5" x 50)


----------



## goatking

10 Liga Privada 9 Corona Doble
10 Gurkha Beast Gran Toro
5 Montecristo Classic Churchills
5 Asylumn 13 6x60
5 Liga Undercrown Corona Doble
5 Obsidian White Noise Double Perfectos
5 Diesel Unlimited Belicosos
5 E.P. Carrillo Maduro Club 52
5 RyJ Reserva Cabinet Real Robusto
5 RyJ House of Montague


----------



## Shemp75

Tatuaje Jizzness!!!


----------



## woodted

Box of L40s
5 Leccia Blacks
5 EStunner Siboneys
10 Herrera Estelis


----------



## Smokin Phil

Just left the local B&M. Bought:
3 Smitty's house blend, 
8 Top Cigars brand from Miami - (5 Maduro and 3 Swirl)


----------



## egoo33

Got a fiver of NUB Cameroon from Cigar Monster super price couldn't say no


----------



## DBragg

Bait fish... 10 little Bait fishies...


----------



## crash-wizard

MUWAT Baitfish, AF Hemingway Short Story, Rocky Patel Edge


----------



## BlueDevil07

3 Diesel UCs, 2 Perdomo Lot 23 maduros, 1 RyJ Reserve maduro, and 1 Oliva V Melanio.


----------



## B-daddy

Stocked up for the Swisher Sweet crowd at deer camp. Picked up:

Bundle (20) of Bahia Maduros
Bundle (20) of Schizo Toros
10 La Aurora 1495 Series Robustos
10 Camacho Havana Figurados
10 Oliva Serie O Robustos
10 Carlos Torano Exodus Silver Robustos
10 5 Vegas Relics


----------



## A.McSmoke

Dropped by my local B&M and grabbed 2 of each:

Perdomo Lot 23 CT
Camacho Triple Maduro
Chateau Fuente Maduro Rothschild
Herrera Esteli Piramide Fino
Trinidad Paradox Robusto Criollo


----------



## Merovius

Padron 1926 80 Year in Figurado - I cant stop buying them, I have no self control, help meeeeeee!!!!


----------



## egoo33

Not a lot but got

Camacho Corojo been wanting to try the re blended versions
Tatujae Cojonu 2012
Asylum 13 been wanting to try more cigars from CLE


----------



## smknjoecool

Romeo by Romeo y Julieta Churchill. They didn't have any of the smaller versions at the store I went to. Geez, I hope I don't OD trying to suck this one down...


----------



## jcoop

smknjoecool said:


> Romeo by Romeo y Julieta Churchill. They didn't have any of the smaller versions at the store I went to. Geez, I hope I don't OD trying to suck this one down...


Just had the robusto a couple days ago. Great smoke.

Picked up today

Undercrown
Kristoff maduro
Blue Mountain El Beest (anyone ever try? Recommended at b&m)


----------



## Chrishorsley13

5-er oliva melanio figurado off the devils site for $37


----------



## egoo33

Chrishorsley13 said:


> 5-er oliva melanio figurado off the devils site for $37


That is a great price this is the cigar that really turned me on to smoking


----------



## smknjoecool

Not today, but a few weeks ago I got a few of these 5 packs at $29 each. I'm still quite the newbie but I feel like it was a good deal. Was it?

Edit: I can't post a link yet. It's the Famous-Smoke Famous 5 Star Sampler

1 Camacho Triple Maduro Robusto Maduro (5 x 50) 
1 Cohiba Robusto Natural (5 x 49) 
1 Mi Barrio El Billetero Dark Natural (5 3/4 x 52) 
1 Montecristo #2 
1 Preferidos Cameroon Natural (6 x 58


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Some good lance scores today, but I ran out of money before they ran out of lances!


----------



## willyzhere

My Father Cedro Deluxe Cervantes, Liga Privada Undercrown Corona Viva and CAO Black Mosaic


----------



## Bruck

Nothing too exciting, just replenishing my go-tos.
20 5 Vegas A "Friggin A" (8.5" churchills)
Graycliff G2 sampler - 20 cigars of various vitolae


----------



## goatking

Today's new cigars









5 Liga Undercrown Corona Doble
5 Diesel Belicoso
5 Obsidian White Perfecto Double
5 EJ Carrillo Maduro
5 RyJ Reserve
5 RyJ House of Montague
5 Montecristo Churchill
5 Asylum 13 
2 Liga Privada T-52 Belicoso
2 Liga Privada T-52 Toro
2 Liga Privada T-52 Robusto
2 Herrera Esteli Toro
1 handrolled Herrera Esteli rolled by myself with Willy Herrera teaching me


----------



## brimy623

@goatking
Very nice! The rolling lesson must have been an experience!!


----------



## goatking

Best cigar event I've been to!!


----------



## egoo33

MDSPHOTO said:


> Some good lance scores today, but I ran out of money before they ran out of lances!


Let me know how that Zulu is, I've been eying it for quite awhile and I think its time I go after it


----------



## A.McSmoke

Was in South Park mall so had to stop at Tinder Box to get something. Grabbed a St. Luis Ray Gen 2 to try. Has anyone tried this smoke yet?


----------



## thegunslinger

[IMAGE REMOVED FOR EXCEEDING 2MB. PLEASE RE-POST]

Looking forward to lighting one of these up next week. My first double corona sized cigar and my god they're huge.


----------



## Merovius

La Flor Dominicana Chapter 1 - kept hearing so much about em from my buddies that I finally caved.


----------



## jeffmn

My Father 1922 Toro
CAO Brazilia Amazon


----------



## trekwars2000

From my B&M just picked up the following for the weekend and next week:
Gran Habano Conn #1 Robusto
2x Padron 2000 Natural
Rocky Patel Vintage 03 Cameroon
Flor De Oliva Serie G Belicoso Cameroon
Fuente 858 Maduro
Foundry #1 Natural


----------



## crash-wizard

Romeo y Julieta Viejo 'B' - 5-Pack


----------



## tosis

La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor 5 pack


----------



## teamgotoil

A.McSmoke said:


> Was in South Park mall so had to stop at Tinder Box to get something. Grabbed a St. Luis Ray Gen 2 to try. Has anyone tried this smoke yet?


HAd one a month or so ago! I enjoyed it. I think it was pretty good. Not as much bold flavor as some other I have smoked, but overall a good smoke. I ordered several more on cbid.


----------



## jeffmn

2 x Man O’ War Armada (6.5”x56)
2 x My Father Limited Edition 2012 Toro (6.5”x52)
2 x Fuente Anejo Maduro (6.25”x48)
2 x Fuente Opus X (5.6”x46)
2 x Padron 1926 Maduro (4.7”x50)

Bought 2 samplers of the cigar.com daily deal. Seemed like a good way to try some premium sticks i always hear people refer to.


----------



## Pasty

Quick score off the devil site


----------



## A.McSmoke

teamgotoil said:


> HAd one a month or so ago! I enjoyed it. I think it was pretty good. Not as much bold flavor as some other I have smoked, but overall a good smoke. I ordered several more on cbid.


Thanks! I guess I should try one of the original St. Luis Ray smokes to compare them. All these new generations with the shiny bands attract my attention, LoL.


----------



## teamgotoil

Me too!!! LOL


A.McSmoke said:


> Thanks! I guess I should try one of the original St. Luis Ray smokes to compare them. All these new generations with the shiny bands attract my attention, LoL.


----------



## Merovius

Don Pepin - Blue Label Toro Grande
Rocky Patel - Edge Maduro Torpedo
Illusione - Epernay Le Taureau
Arturo Fuente - Rosado Sungrown Magnum R Vitola 54


----------



## imported_mark_j

10 - Oliva Serie V Melanio robusto
5 - AF Hemingway Signature
5 - Cohiba red dot robusto


----------



## CigarInspector

If you are north of the border and looking for interesting Cuban-style cigars, you could check out the Frank Correnti Cigars, they are one of the oldest Cuban makers outside of Cuba. Just pick up some and wait for a blizzard, cognac and a fire to enjoy.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Stopped by Union Cigars and grabbed:

La Palina Maduro 52
Foundry Wells 6x50


----------



## chilehed

The Newbie Sampler from cheaphumidors(dot)com. Hopefully the other sticks are better than the Liga IV, it tasted like it was made of a cereal box with some weeds in it. After the first inch I threw it into a swamp and ate some durian to wash the nasty taste out of my mouth.


----------



## Gordo1473

These


----------



## irie

/\ im jelly, went to try and grab a few today from the local B&M and they were all sold out already let us know how they are!


----------



## Merovius

So after seeing the "Show Me Your Stash" thread and realizing that I didnt have any smokes older than a month in mine, I went apeshit on the internets and ordered:

Macanudo Estate Reserve No II (10ct box) 
Liga Privada No 9 Parejo Oscuro x10 
Liga Privada T52 Belicoso x5 
God of Fire Piramide x5 
Opus X Mega Ten Sampler (10ct) (Double Corona, Reserva D'Chateau, Perfecxion X, Double Robusto, Double Robusto Maduro, Robusto, Perfecxion #2 , Petit Lancero, Super Belicoso, Belicoso XXX)
Anejo 77 x5 
Padron 1926 maduro sampler 5ct (1,9,2&6)
Padron 1964 natural sampler 5ct (Exclusivo, Diplomatico, Imperial, Torpedo, & 1 "A") 
Oliva Melanio Figurado 10ct box 
Tatuaje Havana VI Gorditos x5
Tatuaje Nicaragua Cojonu Maduro x5
Tatuaje Fausto Robusto x5
Tatuaje 10yr Belle Encre Perfecto x5

Keeping up with the Puff.com'ers


----------



## Merovius

Add:

Herrera Esteli Toro Especial x2
Alec Bradley Nica Puro Churchill (my least fav size but they were all out of the others)
CroMagnon Knuckle Dragger x2
Joya De Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo El Martillo x2
Joya De Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo Azarosa x2
Esteban Carreras Chupacabra Habano Robusto x2

to the list, thanks to my Nico Puros BOTL for the great recommendations.


----------



## thebigk

Gordo1473 said:


> These


 Nice pick up


----------



## Gordo1473

thebigk said:


> Nice pick up


Thinking of picking up another. So I have one to smoke and one to save. My b&m has them


----------



## teamgotoil

Just got an order in...
5er Legends Graycliff
5er La Perla Habana Cobre Rothschild
2 Montecristo Platinum Toro


----------



## egoo33

Tatuaje RC184 
La Verite By Tatuaje
Tatuaje The Face

Awesome pick up for an awesome price!


----------



## swamper

A couple of 5 packs to try.

Tatuaje La Casita Criolla Corona
Undercrown Corona Gorda 
MOW Skull Crusher

And a tin of Papa Fritas


----------



## Msass

Merovius said:


> So after seeing the "Show Me Your Stash" thread and realizing that I didnt have any smokes older than a month in mine, I went apeshit on the internets and ordered:
> 
> Macanudo Estate Reserve No II (10ct box)
> Liga Privada No 9 Parejo Oscuro x10
> Liga Privada T52 Belicoso x5
> God of Fire Piramide x5
> Opus X Mega Ten Sampler (10ct) (Double Corona, Reserva D'Chateau, Perfecxion X, Double Robusto, Double Robusto Maduro, Robusto, Perfecxion #2 , Petit Lancero, Super Belicoso, Belicoso XXX)
> Anejo 77 x5
> Padron 1926 maduro sampler 5ct (1,9,2&6)
> Padron 1964 natural sampler 5ct (Exclusivo, Diplomatico, Imperial, Torpedo, & 1 "A")
> Oliva Melanio Figurado 10ct box
> Tatuaje Havana VI Gorditos x5
> Tatuaje Nicaragua Cojonu Maduro x5
> Tatuaje Fausto Robusto x5
> Tatuaje 10yr Belle Encre Perfecto x5
> 
> Keeping up with the Puff.com'ers


Where did u get all these? Must of put a dent in the wallet


----------



## Merovius

Msass said:


> Where did u get all these? Must of put a dent in the wallet


Mike's Cigars
CigarsDirect
Atlantic and CI

It was spendy but I need smokes!


----------



## jeffmn

Merovius said:


> So after seeing the "Show Me Your Stash" thread and realizing that I didnt have any smokes older than a month in mine, I went apeshit on the internets and ordered:
> ...
> Keeping up with the Puff.com'ers


Nice buy, those are some quality sticks. Now the trick will be to age some and not smoke them all...


----------



## Reggie

Just recently received:

CAO Cameroon Belicoso 
Oliva Serie V Belicoso

Most of those will be wintering with me getting ready for next summer/fall

Also picked up some CAO Brazillia Cariocas for some short smokes this winter..


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Boxsplit with a coworker on a box of Liga L40's!


----------



## Puroprince

FFP X 5


----------



## irie

fiver of oliva masterblend III robustos
fiver of Undercrown robustos

pics in one week....


----------



## AndrewNYC

If you haven't tried these boutique beauties and you like My Father El Hijo, give 'em a try. Great flavors from the Ecuadorian Habano wrapper.


----------



## Gordo1473

got another box of tatuaje jasons. that makes 2 boxes. and for reasons to befriend your b&m owners and employees, I was talking to a owner and she pulled out a sample from the conference of a drew estates Kentucky fried and gave it to me. I love my B&m


----------



## AndrewNYC

Gordo1473 said:


> These


Score!

I'll be looking for some Halloween tats soon


----------



## baddddmonkey

Finally got around to posting my recent buys.


----------



## TMcNasty

Rocky Patel Renaissance Reserve Maduro (6" x 52) Toro - 5 Pack
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva Maximo (5 1/2" x 54) Robusto Grande - 5 Pack
Warlock (6" x 54) Toro - 5 Pack


----------



## Msass

GOF from 2006 camacho edicion limitada from mid 2000's couple other interesting stick excited to try


----------



## Old Smokey

Nothing too exciting here, but I bought 5 La Gloria Cubana Serie R Esteli. My B&M gave me one a couple of weeks ago, smoked it last night and really enjoyed it. The best $5 stick I have smoked to date. But I'm still searching.


----------



## jurgenph

two for me, one for a friend...










J.


----------



## pippin925

jurgenph said:


> two for me, one for a friend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


Very nice. I haven't opened it, but I just received my package tonight. Got a corona and an edmundo.


----------



## Msass

Msass said:


> View attachment 46355
> GOF from 2006 camacho edicion limitada from mid 2000's couple other interesting stick excited to try


----------



## izkeh

Gordo1473 said:


> These


Me too.


----------



## Kyusho00!

Where to start:
Papas Fritas (28)
Tat Regios 5 pk
Padron 1964 Ann ser superior maduro 5 pk
8 Liga Privada no 9 robusto's
2 T52 robustos

Thinking of picking up a Tat little monster box.


----------



## Isonj

I picked up 2 boxes of Oliva melanios a 1 padron 26 #2 to celebrate my 6th marathon.


----------



## Kyusho00!

Just pulled the plug on a undressed box of Monsters. 

One question I have is what is a dressed box vs non-dressed?


----------



## BlueDevil07

Cbid order arriving today. Probably the last one for a while. All my humis and tupperdors are packed.

2 La Herencia Cubana Core toros
2 PDR Seleccion Reserverse Limitado '10 corona gordas
2 Cain Habano F robustos
1 Jamie Garcia Reserva Especial toro
1 San Lotano Connecticut toro


----------



## ejewell

Kyusho00! said:


> Just pulled the plug on a undressed box of Monsters.
> 
> One question I have is what is a dressed box vs non-dressed?


Dressed right, undressed left.

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-3593XylF4...kTcqQ/s1600/Tatuaje+Monsters+Series+No.+6.JPG


----------



## jurgenph

Kyusho00! said:


> One question I have is what is a dressed box vs non-dressed?


3 cigars, and some paint 

J.


----------



## JustinThyme

ejewell said:


> Dressed right, undressed left.
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-3593XylF4...kTcqQ/s1600/Tatuaje+Monsters+Series+No.+6.JPG


I didnt win the drawing for the dressed and Im pretty pissed about now that I got a backorder status on my preorder of the undressed. WTF?

On a better note, my favorite B&M that has hooked me up a couple of times called me late yesterday. He had a surprise for me and at a decent price of $170 for the box, not the best that I have ever seen but considering a B&M in NJ thats astounding! I bought a Lotus lighter, some assorted Viaje's and other sticks too at his normal prices to keep the good faith.










I guess Liga is getting really stingy. He said he ordered 20 boxes of varying Liga sticks and this was the only box he got.


----------



## Kyusho00!

jurgenph said:


> 3 cigars, and some paint
> 
> J.


Considering I use the empty boxes as kindling to get the fireplace started I think I am ok with this.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Mailman just dropped this off on my front porch.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Tatuaje Black CG


----------



## ejewell

JustinThyme said:


> I didnt win the drawing for the dressed and Im pretty pissed about now that I got a backorder status on my preorder of the undressed. WTF?
> 
> On a better note, my favorite B&M that has hooked me up a couple of times called me late yesterday. He had a surprise for me and at a decent price of $170 for the box, not the best that I have ever seen but considering a B&M in NJ thats astounding! I bought a Lotus lighter, some assorted Viaje's and other sticks too at his normal prices to keep the good faith.
> 
> I guess Liga is getting really stingy. He said he ordered 20 boxes of varying Liga sticks and this was the only box he got.


Well he's a goofball for trying to order 20 boxes and thinking he's gonna get it.


----------



## jabuan

first NC purchase in a long while. i had to.


----------



## jcoop

Four Kicks
Flathead 660
2x Tat Jason


----------



## chRONIC

JustinThyme said:


> I guess Liga is getting really stingy. He said he ordered 20 boxes of varying Liga sticks and this was the only box he got.


Yea I talked to a couple of B&Ms about this and they said the same thing. They could order a million boxes and they get what they get. It all depends on how many of the other lines they get as well (Acid, Natural, etc.)


----------



## OnePyroTec

Got these from a CI weekend special a couple weeks back for $100.00 shipped. 15 Graycliff Avelino Lara 80th Pirate + Graycliff 30 Year Vintage Pirate 5pk.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

The December issue of CA had an 3 page ad for the Toast Across America Cigars/Cigar Family Charitable Foundation, so I went looking around and got the set from both my son's birthyear (2011) and my daughter's (2013)


----------



## huynha

Buy 4 get 1 free, any cigars at Holts (I think except Opus). Smoked a 1964 maduro Principe hence only 4 here .


----------



## egoo33

Just bought a Old Man and The C Coffin can't wait to try out my first culebra


----------



## thejrusso101

I just purchased a sampler from Cigar International for $35 that includes:

1 - Sancho Panza Glorioso (6.1" x 50)
1 - La Aroma de Cuba Robusto (5" x 54)
1 - La Perla Habana Morado Belicoso (6.25" x 52)
1 - Rocky Patel Decade Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Alec Bradley Family Blend VR1 Robusto (5.5" x 50)
1 - Torano Exodus '50 Years' Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Cohiba Churchill (7" x 49)
1 - CAO L'Anniversaire Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Oliva Serie 'O' Torpedo (6.5" x 52)
1 - H. Upmann 1844 Reserve Churchill (7" x 50)


----------



## swamper

Two five packs

Oliva V Melanio petite corona
Tatuaje petite Cabaiguan


----------



## Clevelandpoet

a handful of Hemingway Short Story for our trip to Virginia this weekend.
And for having two pieces of art in shows:
Torano Loyal Robusto
Perdomo Exhibición Connecticut Robusto


----------



## brimy623

Ed Hoill OSOK Cabron 5'er


----------



## Buss

I ordered some little sticks to get through the long weekend of rifle deer season. Hopefully they show up in a reasonable time because the UPS tracking says "train derailment", which is a new one for me.

5 Padron 1964 Principe Maduros
Tin of Papa Fritas
5 LFD Colorado Oscuro #2s (never has these)
A box of Backwoods Sweet Aromatics... At least they'll be in fine company.


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


> Ed Hoill OSOK Cabron 5'er


Please let us know what you think of them. I liked the original OSOK.


----------



## jurgenph

egoo33 said:


> Just bought a Old Man and The C Coffin can't wait to try out my first culebra


tatuaje or el triunfador release?

J.


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> Please let us know what you think of them. I liked the original OSOK.


Will do! I thought they were made by Room 101. I was surprised to see it listed solely by Ed Hoill!


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


> Will do! I thought they were made by Room 101. I was surprised to see it listed solely by Ed Hoill!


I think the originals that came out about 2 years ago were Room 101 OSOK which Hoill was involved with. There was some sort of split between them and Hoill has been releasings under his name now. I had one of the Ed Hoill Passions when they first came out, wrapped in a white spyder lace tissue, and it was OK.


----------



## egoo33

jurgenph said:


> tatuaje or el triunfador release?
> 
> J.


Tatuaje Black Label, Atlantic has about 9 in stock, I was bored Sunday Afternoon and my daughter was taking a nap so I had some time to kill went to a bunch of online stores to get emails about when more products would be in stock and no joke after 5 minutes I got an email so pulled the trigger without hesitation.

Wanted to try those really bad and now that its getting colder going to load up on Petit Cazadores, its going to be about 60 later this week so I am lighting that up ROTT


----------



## brimy623

@D307P
I like the Room101's that I had, the Namakubi & Daruma!


----------



## Regiampiero

I just got one of my favorites from back home, a five pack of Toscanini Garibaldi.


----------



## teamgotoil

Just got a few from cbid!!! 
1 Humo Jaguar Gigante
2 LP Undercrown Belicoso
2 MOW Side Project Skull Crusher


----------



## A.McSmoke

Got these from a new shop nearby & they were giving away this Tiger torch with any purchase.


----------



## waltah

Fuente Don Carlos #2 , Fuente Magnum R54, some Añejo, Fuente Casa Cuba Pre release, Cohiba Diamente Capa Reserve, Camacho Liberty 2013 and few other odds and ends. Should be a good week.


----------



## Dr_Monkey

My first purchase of Undercrowns


----------



## goatking

Box of Liga Privada T-52 Corona Dobles - life is good, gentlemen!!!


----------



## szyzk

Brought home some Casa Cuba and Opus X Destino al Siglo.


----------



## Ablaze_uas

Just got ten Illusione Rothchilds in the mail today from smallbatchcigars and are looking forward to giving them a nice smoke once they acclimate


----------



## szyzk

D307P said:


> I think the originals that came out about 2 years ago were Room 101 OSOK which Hoill was involved with. There was some sort of split between them and Hoill has been releasings under his name now. I had one of the Ed Hoill Passions when they first came out, wrapped in a white spyder lace tissue, and it was OK.


Last year's release was distributed by Camacho (and Room101), and his new cigars are distributed by Fabricas Unidas/CLE (Christian Eiroa).


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

szyzk said:


> Brought home some Casa Cuba and Opus X Destino al Siglo.


Definitely let us know what you think about the Casa Cuba - been waiting on these for quite a while.


----------



## szyzk

1


HTML5 Gordon said:


> Definitely let us know what you think about the Casa Cuba - been waiting on these for quite a while.


Thanks to our Fuente rep I've had a few over the past 18 months... Fresh these have a really nice kick, something not common with Fuente cigars. I think the cigars on the market now, with the pre-release band, have been sitting for a while though because I'm hearing that they're a touch milder. Either way, the closest comparison I can come up with is that the Casa Cuba is related to the cigar that would exist if the Don Carlos and Opus blends had a baby.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

szyzk said:


> Either way, the closest comparison I can come up with is that the Casa Cuba is related to the cigar that would exist if the Don Carlos and Opus blends had a baby.


These will be right up my alley then! Definitely will be picking some of these up.


----------



## chris1360

The new Jason, Tattoo TAA, Viaje Full Moon, Skull and Bones, and a new George Rico American Puro(fire cured... B&M owner swore they were awesome)

Hopefully will get some of these reviewed, and posted over thenext week or two.


----------



## Cardinal

10x LA Preferidos #2 Maduro
5x My Father LR Bijou petite corona
5x Perdomo 10th Anniversary Criollo figurado
5x Torano Exodus Silver robusto


----------



## Eastcoastmountaineer

A friend repaying me for a haul we split in August:

(I've never had the first three:
3- Man O' War Virtue 
2- 5Vegas Gold
2- Macanudo (I forget which)
2- Gurkha Signature

I'm especially interested in trying the first two


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Nica Rustica


----------



## thebigk

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Nica Rustica


 Nice


----------



## MDS

A box of MX2 box presses and a CAO ashtray that comes with it. Pics coming as soon as I get it.


----------



## brimy623

I done did it now!!
My little 12 btl is over flowing!
All 5'ers
Arganese Uno Puro
La Aurora 107 Robusto
Cu-Avana Intensus Robusto
Final Blend Robusto
Tatuaje Fausto Robusto Extra
Headly Grange Eminentes


----------



## teamgotoil

Nice haul!


----------



## Kyusho00!

5ver of T52 robusto's


----------



## BlueDevil07

brimy623 said:


> I done did it now!!
> My little 12 btl is over flowing!
> All 5'ers
> Arganese Uno Puro
> La Aurora 107 Robusto
> Cu-Avana Intensus Robusto
> *Final Blend Robusto*
> Tatuaje Fausto Robusto Extra
> Headly Grange Eminentes


Those Final Blend robustos are a pretty good cigar for their price. I rested one for about a month before trying it.


----------



## brimy623

BlueDevil07 said:


> Those Final Blend robustos are a pretty good cigar for their price. I rested one for about a month before trying it.


I've been searching for them for about a month! Saw the band, didn't know what they were and couldn't remember where I saw them! Finally got a new catalog from Famous and had to try them when I saw a 5'ver on the auctioneer for $9.


----------



## sullen

Got some new Diesel Unholy Perfectos with my CB order this week.
They are DARK, like almost black like a LP9, ****ing beautiful.


----------



## egoo33

Just Scored 2 JV13's from my B&M Huzzah!


----------



## Laynard

I just received a twenty count Brown Bag Sampler from Thompson.

View attachment 81552


Pros:
-After using coupon code "STOGIE" it only came to $17.95 (10% off and free shipping)
-They gave me 21 sticks
-Filled my humidor nicely
-Lots of options for this noob to try (I may even find a couple cheap sticks I like)

Cons:
-I have the feeling that about half of them will be absolutely disgusting
-3 of them are infused, and are now in a ziplock with a Boveda to keep from tainting my regular stash
-Filled my humidor (Guess I have to get smokin'!)
-A couple had slight wrapper flaws
-Three are unbanded

Overall, I'm not sure if I would do it again, but for the price, I can't complain. I'm looking forward to trying the CAO Italia and Hammer + Sickle.

I've got a Famous 5 Star Sampler from Famous Smokes coming on Monday, along with a Xikar V-Cutter, Xikar single flame lighter and Boveda cedar holder.


----------



## D307P

Met my friend Mike at the local B&M Lounge today. Picked up 3 Opus X Destino al Siglo Super Belicoso and 1 Lancero. Mike gifted me a Ditka Throwback, Jamie Garcia 2012 Limited Edition Maduro, and an Ezra Zion.


----------



## Laynard

D307P said:


> Met my friend Mike at the local B&M Lounge today. Picked up 3 Opus X Destino al Siglo Super Belicoso and 1 Lancero. Mike gifted me a Ditka Throwback, Jamie Garcia 2012 Limited Edition Maduro, and an Ezra Zion.


I'm jealous! Those are some good looking smokes BOTL!


----------



## D307P

Laynard said:


> I'm jealous! Those are some good looking smokes BOTL!


Anyone have the Opus X Destino al Siglos yet? Didn't know if I should get more or not.


----------



## A.McSmoke

D307P said:


> Mike gifted me a Ditka Throwback, Jamie Garcia 2012 Limited Edition Maduro, and an Ezra Zion.


Nice gifts. The Jaime Garcia Limited Edition is great. If you can find one, try the TAA Exclusive as well.


----------



## Broklynite

Uh... :: checks freezer:: A box of Onyx Reserve Churchills, a sampler tin of the Acid line (heard of 'em, never tried 'em, 1 of each stick [14 sticks] for $45 didn't seem insane), and a 30 stick sampler from SmokeInn.


----------



## jurgenph

visited local b&m to have a smoke... and picked up a few tings to take home.

they were promoting a new line of foundry cigars, so i picked up one of those.
and an esprit de la verite 2008










J.


----------



## BlueDevil07

2 Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles, 1 My Father No. 3, and 1 Four Kicks Piramide


----------



## Ablaze_uas

FFP Sampler from cigarhustler and a Oliva V 5-pack on CBid freefall


----------



## Calikind




----------



## Broklynite

Wow, never heard of that one before. Is it tasty?


----------



## chRONIC

Broklynite said:


> Wow, never heard of that one before. Is it tasty?


Oh yea very!


----------



## thebigk

Pick up two set of the Foundry Plutonium

View attachment 81572


----------



## Merovius

A healthy mix of tasters and favs. 

Padron 3000 Maduro Torpedo
Padron 1964 No 4
Padron 3000 Maduro Toro
Drew Estate MUWAT Baitfish
Drew Estate Liga Privada No 9 Parejo Oscuro
Drew Estate Undrecrown Robusto
Drew Estate T52 Robusto
Nat Sherman Timeless 652T
Arturo Fuente Work of Art Maduro
Macanudo Vintage 97
Perdomo 20th Anniversary Robusto
Perdomo Champagne Noir Robusto
La Flor Dominicana Air Bender Matatan
Oliva	Serie V Melanio Robusto
Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur No 2 Natural
Alec Bradley Prensado Gran Toro
Illusione 88 Maduro


----------



## chilehed

15 - Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Torpedo (2nd's)
1 - R. P. Vintage 1990 Torpedo
1 - R.P. Olde World Reserve Robusto
1 - R.P. Olde World Reserve Maduro Torpedo
1 - R.P Edge Robusto 2nd
1 - Nish Patel Bold Robusto
1 - Flor de las Antillas Toro
1 - Alec Bradley Black Market Robusto


----------



## D307P

Stopped by my local B&M and picked up the last Opus X Destino al Siglo Lancero they had and another Super Belicoso.


----------



## dfborn

Today, I picked up a fiver of Liga Undercrown Corona Viva and a My Father sampler on the Monster Mashup


----------



## ejewell

D307P said:


> Stopped by my local B&M and picked up the last Opus X Destino al Siglo Lancero they had and another Super Belicoso.


youuuuuuuuuuu! you went to Blooms! lol. didn't you!


----------



## D307P

ejewell said:


> youuuuuuuuuuu! you went to Blooms! lol. didn't you!


No. I'm on the other end of the state. I'm in Amish country.


----------



## ejewell

D307P said:


> No. I'm on the other end of the state. I'm in Amish country.


Ok. Then what's the middle? lol. That's where I am.


----------



## GA Gator

I found Pepin Garcia 10th anniversary cigars for $16 so picked up three of those, I also picked up 2 El Suelo and 2 Trocadero from L'Atelier.


----------



## Cardinal

Just came in a few minutes ago. My precioussss


----------



## justbrew77

Got some UF4s in today


----------



## Coop D

Those are the BIGGEST UF4's I've ever seen!!!!


----------



## ehk

Some UF4s and Tatuaje Cojonu 09s.


----------



## brimy623

@justbrew77
Nice score!! Enjoy.


----------



## Ablaze_uas

Completely forgot about placing the bid, but apparently I bid on a 5-Pack of Oliva V Torpedoes a few days ago on cbid and won them today. Nice surprise if I do say so myself.


----------



## D307P

Stopped and picked up 2 more Opus X Destino al Siglos and 2 Fuente Casa Cubas. Also showed my receipt for voting today and got a free Hoya De Monterrey Excalibur.


----------



## Dr_Monkey

D307P said:


> Also showed my receipt for voting today and got a free Hoya De Monterrey Excalibur.
> 
> Voting on what pray tell?


----------



## D307P

Dr_Monkey said:


> D307P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also showed my receipt for voting today and got a free Hoya De Monterrey Excalibur.
> 
> Voting on what pray tell?
> 
> 
> 
> Local elections today in Pennsylvania. School Boards, Mayors, Judge retentions......
Click to expand...


----------



## brimy623

CroMagnon Aquitaine EMH
CroMagnon Cranium

No bands! So I'm going to have to store in cello!








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## izkeh

Just showed up about 30 min ago...


----------



## ejewell

izkeh said:


> Just showed up about 30 min ago...


Wow I'm pretty sure I have that exact locomotive model at my parents' house back home, in our attic. We had a HUGE table in our basement when I was a kid ~15yrs ago.


----------



## loulax07

chris1360 said:


> The new Jason, Tattoo TAA, Viaje Full Moon, Skull and Bones, and a new George Rico American Puro(fire cured... B&M owner swore they were awesome)
> 
> Hopefully will get some of these reviewed, and posted over thenext week or two.


Wow the George Rico looks like a Hoyo cc


----------



## tosis

I got some 5 packs in today
Casa Magna Toro
Padron Churchill natural
Tatuaje Havana VI hermoso
And a house of Capulet single via gift from famous.


----------



## sullen

Box of Undercrowns and various Oliva 5's.
Smoking my first Cain, I am impressed.


----------



## jurgenph

one single aging room M356.
going to let it rest much longer than the last one so i don't smoke it too wet 


J.


----------



## Msass

justbrew77 said:


> Got some UF4s in today


Where can I get these?


----------



## D307P

Went to a Gurkha Event tonight at one of the 2 B&Ms that I like to go to. Tried a Rogue and really liked it. Bought a few for me and some to give to a couple guys I smoke with at the lounge. Got some free ones, a Wicked Indie and 2 Red Witches.



Also bought a box of 2012 Tat Mummys, 2 Illusione Rothchilds, 3 DE Nica Rusticas, and 2 more Fuente Opus X Destino al Siglos Lanceros.


----------



## thebigk

Msass said:


> Where can I get these?


 You can find them but there not cheap...


----------



## Msass

10 lanceros from 2009 Prometheus humidor release for "The Lost City". Came from the light blue/green almost turquoise humidor. Also picked up 2 FFP and a black label.


----------



## BKDW

Another bundle of Havana Blend from Finck's....Janet (Damselnotindistress) got me hooked on them.
Finally tried Perdomo Champagne 10 yr--very good cigar.


----------



## ehk

Box of Cojonu 09s


----------



## izkeh

ejewell said:


> Wow I'm pretty sure I have that exact locomotive model at my parents' house back home, in our attic. We had a HUGE table in our basement when I was a kid ~15yrs ago.


That's one of the models the company I work for makes. In this case it's an HO Union Pacific Challenger #673 .


----------



## madmarvcr

B&M has two Tatuaje Monster 2013 left and I bought them last night


----------



## Merovius

2013 Opus 22 Box:
OpusX 13 Belicoso
OpusX Taurus The Bull
OpusX El Escorpion Natural
Don Arturo Gran AniverXario Toro
Angel’s Share Toro
Fuente 13


----------



## tosis

Got my second shipment in two days :woohoo:

AF Hemingway Signature
La Aroma de Cuba/San Cristobal Box Sampler:

1 - La Aroma de Cuba Monarch 
1 - La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso
1 - La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial 
1 - San Cristobal Elegancia Churchill 
1 - San Cristobal Classico


----------



## dgold21

Got a few in today I've been wanting to try plus some extras...hoping a couple of these will be box-worthy


----------



## ehk

Nica Rustica 25


----------



## jurgenph

Merovius said:


> 2013 Opus 22 Box:
> OpusX 13 Belicoso
> OpusX Taurus The Bull
> OpusX El Escorpion Natural
> Don Arturo Gran AniverXario Toro
> Angel's Share Toro
> Fuente 13


who's selling those? i've been on the lookout for that box 

J.


----------



## Merovius

jurgenph said:


> who's selling those? i've been on the lookout for that box
> 
> J.


Just a pre-order from Juan at CigarsDirect


----------



## brimy623

Sorry for the horrible pics!!
5'ers My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petit Robusto
Legado de Pepin Toro








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ejewell

izkeh said:


> That's one of the models the company I work for makes. In this case it's an HO Union Pacific Challenger #673 .


That sounds about right. Definitely correct model scale. and I recall several Union Pacific Locomotives. It stands out because my dad would never let me play with it. And overall it was too large to take many of the turns. Haha. So it would derail whenever I used it because of course I was young and wanted them all to go fast.


----------



## izkeh

ejewell said:


> I was young and wanted them all to go fast.


We ALL did!


----------



## Archun

Yes! tasty MOFOs


Cardinal said:


> Just came in a few minutes ago. My precioussss


----------



## Gordo1473

A box of LP no 9 from small batch great prices too


----------



## ejewell

Gordo1473 said:


> A box of LP no 9 from small batch great prices too


and UFs! you bastige!


----------



## brimy623

Tatuaje 10 yr Anniversary Perfecto
Tatuaje Havana VI Gordito

Buying singles at the B&M's here in NY are downright PAINFUL!!
Saw a AB Fine & Rare. They're asking $25.50








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MDS

Pic of the ash tray that came with my latest box of mx2s


----------



## OnePyroTec

Stopped in at Fumare in Reno today and picked up a couple Cruzado and some Illusione stickers.


----------



## Cardinal

Archun said:


> Yes! tasty MOFOs


Oh yes! Love your avatar too


----------



## jazzboypro

A box of Camacho Triple Maduro Gordo


----------



## brimy623

Forgive the bad pics. 
3 pak of UF-4


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Fuente Casa Cubas, a few Opus X Destino al Siglos, and a couple of OX Lost City. All destined for some sleep (although the Casa Cubas are tempting me!)


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

brimy623 said:


> Forgive the bad pics.
> 3 pak of UF-4


Great pick up - the UF4s are one of my favorites. Now I think about it, I think I only have one left...


----------



## brimy623

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Great pick up - the UF4s are one of my favorites. Now I think about it, I think I only have one left...


I'm scared of how good they're going to be!!
Then I'm going to have to worry about finding some more! LOL


----------



## TCBSmokes

MDS said:


> Pic of the ash tray that came with my latest box of mx2s


Handsome!


----------



## Merovius

LFD Mysterio
DE Nica Rustica
Kristoff Intensivo


----------



## sullen

YeAh!! :clap2: 
Finally scored some UF13s for around retail without having to buy other filler crap in samplers.
Been looking forward to these for a while now, likely wont be here til later in the week, but I waited this long (!!) another week wont be bad ...


----------



## ejewell

Finally have one of all of the piggies to smoke... Now if I could just get a box of each..


----------



## 2COOL4U

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

Yea yummy yummy! eace:
La Aurora Preferidos #2 Maduro
Aquitaine Cranium
Man O' War Puro Authentico Corona
Perdomo 20th Anniversary Maduro Epicure


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Opus X Lancero and 2 Nica Rustica


----------



## Merovius

Don Pepin Cuban Classic
Camacho Corojo Churchill (old blend)
Padron 1964 No 46


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Blue Mountain Cigars Six Cigar Sampler Pack


----------



## egoo33

Cabaiguan Gaupo 46
The 7th Sumatra
JV 13
Room101 Master Collection Monstro


----------



## TCBSmokes

Some fresh candy. Rogue Rascal, Flor De Las Antillas, My Father Cedros Deluxe.


----------



## AndrewNYC

2 Illusione Epernay
2 Aging Room m21 (one smoked already)
Herrera Esteli
L'Atlelier LAT 54
Comacho Corojo
AJ Fernandez Mayimbe
Nica Rustica
1 well aged LP T52 (smoked at shop)
and ... Finally!!! --- 1 LP FFP (2 boxes left at local B&M, hurry hurry)


----------



## AndrewNYC

ejewell said:


> Finally have one of all of the piggies to smoke... Now if I could just get a box of each..


Nice Score!


----------



## AndrewNYC

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



2COOL4U said:


> Yea yummy yummy! eace:
> La Aurora Preferidos #2 Maduro
> Aquitaine Cranium
> Man O' War Puro Authentico Corona
> Perdomo 20th Anniversary Maduro Epicure


Wow -- excellent haul! Have not tried the Aquitaine yet.


----------



## Merovius

Tobias Lutz said:


> Blue Mountain Cigars Six Cigar Sampler Pack


Nice. I was recommended some Blue Mountains recently by another member on this forum. Would love to know which is your favorite.

Just picked up:
Cordoba and Morales 19th Hole Madurox5
Iconic Leaf Recluse Robusto x5
My Father Le Bijou Figurado x5
Room 101 Namakubi Su-Su-Sucio!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Merovius said:


> Nice. I was recommended some Blue Mountains recently by another member on this forum. Would love to know which is your favorite.


This will be my first experience with them- I bought them online, so they'll be napping for several months before I fire one up.


----------



## baust55

I decided to buy another 100 stick humidor so I had to buy some thrifty sticks to go in it .
I ordered a bundle of 20 Gran Habano Azteca Fuerte Maduro Robusto (5.0"x50) .
A Cuban wheel of 30 Blue Label B2 Double Toro (Gordo) (6.0"x60) .
A bundle of 20 Xikar HC Series Maduro Robusto (5.0"x50) .

Tracking tells me there waiting at the post office .


----------



## D307P

Stopped by one of the B&Ms I like to frequent and picked up 6 more Nica Rusticas and a Tatuaje La Vérité Churchill 2009. Owner gave me a Schrader in honor of Veterans Day.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Picked up some singles off Cbid. Also bought a 5'er of Nica Rustica off CI over the weekend (we'll see if they're really in stock or not).

Casa Magna Oscuro
CLE Corojo
Sam Leccia Black
H. Upmann Sun Grown
AB Tempus
Man O' War Puro Authentico corona


----------



## Horrorphilly

1 - 5 Vegas Series 'A' Triple-A Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Diesel Hair of the Dog Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Diesel Unlimited (6" x 50)
1 - Established 1844 Toro (6" x 50)
1 - La Herencia Cubana Toro (6" x 50)
1 - La Herencia Cubana CORE Toro (6" x 50)
1 - La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Man O' War Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Man O' War Ruination Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Man O' War Virtue Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Nica Libre Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Pinolero Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Pueblo Dominicano Toro (6" x 50)
1 - San Lotano Habano Toro (6" x 50)
1 - San Lotano Maduro Toro (6" x 50)
1 - San Lotano Connecticut Toro (6" x 50)
1 - San Lotano Oval Toro (6" x 50)
1 - San Lotano Oval Maduro Toro (6" x 50)
1 - Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Toro (6" x 50)

5 pack of the Fallen Angel robusto's

1 Obsidian robusto and a Nascar lighter

Sean


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Horrorphilly said:


> 1 - 5 Vegas Series 'A' Triple-A Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - Diesel Hair of the Dog Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - Diesel Unlimited (6" x 50)
> 1 - Established 1844 Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - La Herencia Cubana Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - La Herencia Cubana CORE Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - Man O' War Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - Man O' War Ruination Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - Man O' War Virtue Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - Nica Libre Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - Pinolero Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - Pueblo Dominicano Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - San Lotano Habano Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - San Lotano Maduro Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - San Lotano Connecticut Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - San Lotano Oval Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - San Lotano Oval Maduro Toro (6" x 50)
> 1 - Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Toro (6" x 50)
> 
> 5 pack of the Fallen Angel robusto's
> 
> 1 Obsidian robusto and a Nascar lighter
> 
> Sean


I see you are fond of Toros! :thumb:


----------



## Tombstone

I picked up a Warlock.


----------



## Bruck

I like to hit the devil site every few months or so. Just picked up:
5 Graycliff Turbo
5 Schizo (CLE)
5 La Differencia Cubana
3 CAO Black VR
3 5 Vegas 2013 Limitada
10 MUWAT Bait Fish
10 Studio Tabac 466 Connecticut (Nub)

& a couple recent retail purchases:
Cigar Town House Blend Habano (Reston, VA)
Cigar Town House Blend Pepin
Liga Undercrown
Padron 3000

Had to devise a temporary shelter for the overload as my conventional humis are now overcapacity. I snagged a good-sealing cigar box from the B&M and put a 65% Boveda pack in it. I guess I can't complain about my wife's $80 hair cuts!


----------



## TCBSmokes

baust55 said:


> View attachment 46555
> 
> 
> I decided to buy another 100 stick humidor so I had to buy some thrifty sticks to go in it .
> I ordered a bundle of 20 Gran Habano Azteca Fuerte Maduro Robusto (5.0"x50) .
> A Cuban wheel of 30 Blue Label B2 Double Toro (Gordo) (6.0"x60) .
> A bundle of 20 Xikar HC Series Maduro Robusto (5.0"x50) .
> 
> Tracking tells me there waiting at the post office .


Like the HC's! Nice to know someone else does, too. T.


----------



## Shemp75

Wanted to try some new Boutique sticks


----------



## brimy623

Shemp75 said:


> Wanted to try some new Boutique sticks


They look yummy! Let us know how they taste/burn!!


----------



## brimy623

duplicate post


----------



## jurgenph

Shemp75 said:


> Wanted to try some new Boutique sticks


for when you want to have a cigar while you shave :lol:

J.


----------



## AndrewNYC

EP Carillo Cardinal 52 (x20) and Ortega Cubao No 1 (x 10)

Going for a nice rest.


----------



## AndrewNYC

D307P said:


> Stopped by one of the B&Ms I like to frequent and picked up 6 more Nica Rusticas and a Tatuaje La Vérité Churchill 2009. Owner gave me a Schrader in honor of Veterans Day.


Have you had the Nica's yet?

I am letting one sit with great anticipation.


----------



## AndrewNYC

jurgenph said:


> for when you want to have a cigar while you shave :lol:
> 
> J.


Ha!

I was in a barber shop this summer where the chairs had ashtrays in the arm -- the owner found them on eBay. I thought "I gotta get one!"


----------



## D307P

AndrewNYC said:


> Have you had the Nica's yet?
> 
> I am letting one sit with great anticipation.


I bought 3 Friday night. Gave one to a guy at the lounge Saturday and smoked one Sunday. I must say I was very impressed and really liked it. Figured I'd get 6 more on Monday in case these go the way of the UF13 and start to get to be HTF. People are saying they will be regular production and easy to find, but I've heard that before.... Plus the price is less than half of a UF13. Try one, I think you will like it.


----------



## Archun

Oh, it's the Liga whore!:horn:


ejewell said:


> Finally have one of all of the piggies to smoke... Now if I could just get a box of each..


----------



## Ianoue

This sampler from my local guy. Since I am new I like trying different cigars.

Reyes Family Premier
La Aurora E. Leon CoroJo
Pinar Del Rio Oscuro
A Fuente Gran Reservo
Fonseca
Punch
National Brand 1942
Pinar Del Rio Habano Sun Grown

What do you think of these? Thank You!


----------



## Btubes18

Bruck said:


> I like to hit the devil site every few months or so. Just picked up:
> 5 Graycliff Turbo
> 5 Schizo (CLE)
> 5 La Differencia Cubana
> 3 CAO Black VR
> 3 5 Vegas 2013 Limitada
> 10 MUWAT Bait Fish
> 10 Studio Tabac 466 Connecticut (Nub)
> 
> & a couple recent retail purchases:
> Cigar Town House Blend Habano (Reston, VA)
> Cigar Town House Blend Pepin
> Liga Undercrown
> Padron 3000
> 
> Had to devise a temporary shelter for the overload as my conventional humis are now overcapacity. I snagged a good-sealing cigar box from the B&M and put a 65% Boveda pack in it. I guess I can't complain about my wife's $80 hair cuts!


A little bit off topic, but I noticed you have stopped by the cigar town in Reston. I have been here multiple times and this place is awful. The guys there are not knowledgeable at all and frankly flat out rude. Also, their prices are pretty darn high with a lacking cigar selection...what did you think of them? I will go to OVT or Draper's any day over this place.


----------



## 2COOL4U

Hard to find Tatuaje Little Monsters with 1 year 5 months on them, O yea :smoke:


----------



## Msass

Archun said:


> Oh, it's the Liga whore!:horn:


I didn't post anything


----------



## Bruck

Btubes18 said:


> A little bit off topic, but I noticed you have stopped by the cigar town in Reston. I have been here multiple times and this place is awful. The guys there are not knowledgeable at all and frankly flat out rude. Also, their prices are pretty darn high with a lacking cigar selection...what did you think of them? I will go to OVT or Draper's any day over this place.


I've only been to the one in Reston once - didn't get much of an impression overall, except they had all the usual stuff at all the usual retail prices. I didn't really interact with the staff too much. I really like their house blend Habano, will probably get more of.

I do like the Potomac Mills OVT but I think my favorite B&M/lounge in the area is Burke Cigar.


----------



## ejewell

Archun said:


> Oh, it's the Liga whore!:horn:





Msass said:


> I didn't post anything


Well @Archun since you put it that way....


----------



## Archun

I knew it!!:amen:


ejewell said:


> Well @Archun since you put it that way....


----------



## ejewell

Archun said:


> I knew it!!:amen:


In my defense those have been my only pickups in a month. lol.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

I was awaiting two online orders and thought I had timed them perfectly, unfortunately with the holiday both USPS and UPS were backed up so my wife intercepted both packages at the same time at 6PM last night. I had a lotta splainin to do.


----------



## Merovius

A few tasters off the beaten path:

San Cristobal Seleccion Del Sol Toro
Rocky Patel	Private Cellar Torpedo
Punch Gran Puro Rancho
La Aroma De Cuba Edicion Especial No 3
El Baton Corojo Double Torpedo
Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro Terra Novo
Nat Sherman Timeless No. 2
Rocky Patel	Decade 10th Torpedo


----------



## BoogieEngineer

Been reluctant for a week and finally decided to pull the trigger on a box of the Fuente Anejo Shark as I certainly don't want to wait till June for the next release. By the way, there's a last box left on CigarPlace if someone's looking to treat themselves nicely.


----------



## Reggie

A 3x5 pkg deal that I just couldn't pass up..

5 x La Aurora Preferidos Ecuador No. 2 
5 x CAO Brazilia Gol! 
5 x Man O' War Ruination Belicoso


----------



## adsuits

Was sitting in Jack Schwartz Importers, Chicago's coolest Cigar Shop, located in the Chicago Board Of Trade. While there. the rep from Ashton came in with a new line from San Cristibal called the Revelation. They gave me one to try. Very good smoke indeed. Highly recommend.


----------



## jp1979

A bundle of nica rustica. A trunk show lr-1 box from 2012. 2 undercrowns and 2 oliva serie v lanceros.


----------



## D307P

BoogieEngineer said:


> Been reluctant for a week and finally decided to pull the trigger on a box of the Fuente Anejo Shark as I certainly don't want to wait till June for the next release. By the way, there's a last box left on CigarPlace if someone's looking to treat themselves nicely.


I see Bonita Smoke Shop got their shipment of Anejos in. A little more expensive then last year, but still not bad prices.


----------



## Msass

ejewell said:


> Well @Archun since you put it that way....


Man, picture just makes me jealous


----------



## ejewell

Msass said:


> Man, picture just makes me jealous


I had the same feeling until I got a bundle. they're almost too pretty to open.... almost.


----------



## sullen

spent too much ****ing money!

5 Acid C-Notes 
3 Liga Privada No.9 Corona Doble
5 Oliva Serie O Maduro Double Toro
5 Oliva Serie G Toro 
5 Oliva Serie V Double Robusto 
2 Oliva Seire G Robusto 
5 Fuente Hemingway Work Of Art Maduro 
6 Liga Privada T52 Corona Doble 
5 Liga Privada Unico Serie UF-13 
2 Liga Privada Unico Serie L40 
5 La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 
5 Oliva Inferno Toro 
5 Ambrosia Van Reef 
1 Liga Privada Unico Serie Dirty Rat 
3 Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo La Niveladora 
CAIN SAMPLER:
2 Cain 660 Habano
2 Cain 660 Maduro
1 Cain Daytona Double Toro
1 Cain F 660
1 Cain Nub 460 Habano
1 Cain Nub 460 Maduro
1 Cain 550 Maduro
1 Cain 550 Habano
1 Cain 654T Habano
1 Cain 654T Maduro


----------



## Gnafu the Great

I received a Felipe Origins Sampler in the mail today. I'm trying to get a small variety as I get started in the hobby, and it was a deal I couldn't pass up (especially with the free shipping code I found ;-D). I'm looking forward to trying one once they've settled for a few days.


----------



## madmarvcr

adsuits said:


> ... the rep from Ashton came in with a new line from San Cristibal called the Revelation. They gave me one to try. Very good smoke indeed. Highly recommend.


An Ashton rep was here in Des Moines with the new San Cristibal Revelation. I agree 
, very enjoyable cigar. I picked up a few


----------



## Redwyvern

Latest purchase is a box of Sancho Panza coronas. No picture, cause they're in transit as we speek. They should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A single Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Criollo. I didn't realize a Criollo had been added to this line until recently so I'm excited to give it a try.


----------



## wittywon

A tin of Liga Unico Papas Fritas. Sorry, no pic.


----------



## jurgenph

impulse buying at its finest...

i was going to order two camacho liberty 2013 coffins. but ended up getting...



















J.


----------



## JJ3

Finally got some UF-4's!!!!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Today's pickup - Fuente Don Carlos Edicion De Aniversario set. I'm such a sucker for these sets... Time to put these to rest for a bit.


----------



## BlueDevil07

These arrived today.


----------



## brimy623

jurgenph said:


> impulse buying at its finest...
> 
> i was going to order two camacho liberty 2013 coffins. but ended up getting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


Sweet pick up!
Looking at the Liberty in a B&M, said I better buy online!!


----------



## ebbo

Those 10th anny Criollos are great was gonna buy a box, ended up with a box of La Gloria Cubana Series R #5 . Also got 10pack of La Riqueza, 5pack of T52 Doble Coronas and Oliva Cain Maduro. The 10th Anny Criollo is my next box though, I especially like the Epicure. Sorry no pictures my computer skills have not gotten that far yet.


----------



## Merovius

I dont have any self control hwell:





But I have cigars! :smoke:


----------



## Win

I needed to refill my humidor so this week I got two orders from Hiland Cigar, who are great to deal with. First I ordered a box of Padron 1964 Anniv. Maduro Exclusivio. Then I made the mistake of calling to check on a discount they had on a flyer that was with my Padrons. They ended up giving me a great deal on two boxes of Oliva V Melanio Maduro, can't wait to try one after a couple of weeks of rest. Now I can only fit about 5 more in the humidor!


----------



## Gordo1473

How about a box of sharks? Yes my b&m just got a shipment and let me buy a box.


----------



## Ianoue

Hi Red,

I just tried these and really like them!


----------



## Ianoue

Hi Gnafu,

I just started as well. Fun hobby but so much to learn!


----------



## imported_mark_j

Gordo1473 said:


> How about a box of sharks? Yes my b&m just got a shipment and let me buy a box.


Nice score. It makes the MF 1922 petite robustos I bought seem pedestrian.


----------



## imported_mark_j

Ianoue said:


> Hi Gnafu,
> 
> I just started as well. Fun hobby but so much to learn!


Do not make the mistake of buying too many of the first cigar you really enjoy. Your tastes will change and develop. I learned the hard way.


----------



## Ianoue

MJ,

Good idea. It is tempting to try them all (at once). Cheers!


----------



## Cardinal

Just came from the B&M after meeting up with a fellow Puffer for a fine smoke, and came home with a couple -

Room 101 Daru Mutante lancero
Tatuaje Black petit lancero
3 Nica Rustica
2 San Cristobal robustos


----------



## GnarlyEggs




----------



## willyzhere

I had to pick up some Boveda packs and an additional hygrometer. With the 10% that came off my order, I figured I'd get what was basically a free single stick for the heck of it. So I picked up a Room 101 Namakubi Papi Chulo Ecuador Petite Corona to try. Good size to have sometime this winter after a little rest.


----------



## Old Smokey

My B&M also got some Anejo Sharks, I bought 10, but may go back tomorrow for a few more. But that's it for a while. I need to cruise and enjoy for a while.


----------



## Arizona Dave

3- Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion Consul 
3- Oliveros King Havano Claro Monarch
2- Varina Farms Breakfast Blend Robusto
5- Black Dragon Fury Gran Torpedo
3- Black Dragon Churchill
5- Augusto Gran Cru Belicoso
2- Gurkha Ancient Warrior Presidente
1- El Major Toro Gordo
5-Pack: Fighting Cock Robusto


----------



## Msass

Old Smokey said:


> My B&M also got some Anejo Sharks, I bought 10, but may go back tomorrow for a few more. But that's it for a while. I need to cruise and enjoy for a while.


How much were they charging


----------



## Msass

My latest pickup


----------



## Gordo1473

Msass said:


> How much were they charging


Mine were 11.45 each. Box was about 230.00. I wish I could have bought more. They have no 55 for more than sharks at $12 each


----------



## D307P

Went to an event night at one of my favorite B&Ms last night. Bought a year old box of Fuente Anejo #46 (heading into freezer) and 6 Illusione Rothchilds and 1 Nica Rustica. Gave the Nica to a young kid that works at the B&M who always is very polite. My friend met me at the event. We both smoked a new Montecristo Monte and than we each had one of my Rothchildes. The Monte wasn't to good, but those Rothchildes are getting to be my favorite quick smoke. I recommend them....


----------



## ejewell

Gordo1473 said:


> Mine were 11.45 each. Box was about 230.00. I wish I could have bought more. They have no 55 for more than sharks at $12 each


I want to get a box of sharks... but having a box and a few extras already kinda gets in the way of justification. lol.


----------



## Gordo1473

ejewell said:


> I want to get a box of sharks... but having a box and a few extras already kinda gets in the way of justification. lol.


I understand brother. I was down to maybe 4-5 so I grabbed one


----------



## BlueDevil07

2 Legado De Pepin torpedoes and 2 Perdomo 20th Anniversary maduro robustos


----------



## thebayratt

La Aurora 1495
5 Vegas AAA


----------



## concig

These and a box of Don Kiki Red label robustos.


----------



## StoutGar

Just picked up a Tatajue the old man and the C


----------



## Sprouthog

TQC Drew Estate Winter Pack

My Uzi Weighs a Ton 7" x 70
2 Cigars of Liga Unico UF4
Undercrown Belicoso
Herrera Esteli Cabinet Selection Lonsdale Deluxe
Cuenca y Blanco Robusto Deluxe
Liga Privada No. 9 Robusto
4 Pack of Liga Unico Papas Fritas


----------



## ejewell

Sprouthog said:


> TQC Drew Estate Winter Pack
> 
> My Uzi Weighs a Ton 7" x 70
> 2 Cigars of Liga Unico UF4
> Undercrown Belicoso
> Herrera Esteli Cabinet Selection Lonsdale Deluxe
> Cuenca y Blanco Robusto Deluxe
> Liga Privada No. 9 Robusto
> 4 Pack of Liga Unico Papas Fritas


I snagged two of these. lol. Can't wait for them to come in.


----------



## Sprouthog

ejewell said:


> I snagged two of these. lol. Can't wait for them to come in.


Got it primarily for the 4's, which I haven't had. I have everything else and they are outstanding. No bums here.


----------



## bogiestogie

Got lucky with a box of Drats and Fpigs from my local Spec's, pays to be a regular customer and to give Spurs ftix to the main Humi guy there. Ugh want to post a pic but still cant.


----------



## Reggie

Stopped in a small B&M while out of town today. Couldn't pass up a CAO La Traviata Angry Santa. (ho, ho, ho!)


----------



## SHagopian

1 Box Headley Grange drumsticks.


----------



## Old Smokey

Stopped by my B&M hoping to grab a few more Sharks but none were to be found. They did have 15 Anejo #46 so I bought all 15 for a long nap. These along with the 10 Sharks I bought a few days ago are tucked in until around Christmas 2014. I can hardly wait.


----------



## D307P

Went to the B&M last night and the Rep from JC Newman was holding a Toast Across America Charity Event. I bought the coffin from 2012 instead of the 2013 as I wanted the Opus X and Julius Caesar. Also with the purchase I got a Diamond Crown which I smoked and an ashtray, all for $50.

Before I left, I picked up 12 Illusione Rothchildes (buy 5 get 1 free, so buying 10 got 2 free), 2 Kristoff 685 Woodlawn, 2 more Nica Rusticas, and a Quesada Oktoberfest.


----------



## tkuharski

I picked up yesterday from my B&M 4 Anejo Sharks.


----------



## imported_mark_j

My Father no.4 lancero 5-pack.

$32.50 with free shipping RIGHT NOW on Joe's Daily Deal. They probably won't last long.


----------



## Sprouthog

Nica Rustica


----------



## flyinillini75

Box of UF-13, and Dirty Rats


----------



## sullen

scored a box of UF13.
now i just gotta kick this headcold so i can enjoy the ****ing things!


----------



## Gordo1473

Just picked up another box of sharks! Very happy man right here


----------



## D307P

Todays stop at the B&M: One box of Sharks, 3 Anejo #46 , and 24 Headley Grange.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Gordo1473 said:


> Just picked up another box of sharks! Very happy man right here


Two boxes? Party at your place. I'll bring the Lagavulin.


----------



## Gordo1473

BlueDevil07 said:


> Two boxes? Party at your place. I'll bring the Lagavulin.


Plus I realized I have 6 left from last year in humi


----------



## BlueDevil07

Bought more than usual this week. Christmas isn't that far off after all...

5 JdN Dark Corojo toros
5 San Lotano maduro lanceros
3 Illusione rothchilde
2 CAO Flathead V642 Pistons
2 Tatuaje 7th Capa Especials
2 Oliva V lanceros
2 Sublimes double robustos


----------



## BlueDevil07

Gordo1473 said:


> Plus I realized I have 6 left from last year in humi


Rub it in :razz:

I hope to get to a B&M that's nearby this weekend. Their website says their stock came in this week.


----------



## Old Smokey

I went back to my B&M today in hopes of picking up some more Sharks and they were sold out. I am glad I was able to.grab 10 a few days ago. They had open boxes of 48's and 50's but I didn't grab any, yet.


----------



## Laynard

View attachment 81893


----------



## jp1979

I grabbed 3 illusione rothschildes and a camacho blackout that I smoked there. Pretty good stick. Got the 6x60 and it took all of 2 hours of my life.


----------



## crash-wizard

A couple of La Herencia Cubana CORE Dagger and a tin of Papas Fritas.


----------



## Merovius

_______________/\_________\o/______________SHARK ATTACK!!!

_______________/\_________\o/______________SHARK ATTACK!!!

_______________/\_________\o/______________SHARK ATTACK!!!

_______________/\_________\o/______________SHARK ATTACK!!!

Anejo x4


----------



## JPatrick

A few Unicos.


----------



## Slowpokebill

T'is the season for restocking. Today my favorite guy in brown brought me what is now a stand by a box of Oliva V Melanio #4 and a box of the 2013 release of the Oliva V Maduros.


----------



## Kyusho00!

5x5pk Baitfish
4x7pk Papa Fritas
DPG Demi Tase box

Getting cold so have to stock up smaller smokes.


----------



## sullen

Finally ordered some Nica Rusticas


----------



## Calikind

Just arrived from Atlantic...


----------



## brimy623

Calikind said:


> Just arrived from Atlantic...


Nice!!


----------



## ColdSmoker

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*


----------



## D307P

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



ColdSmoker said:


>


Sharknado!!! Nice pickup


----------



## D307P

Stopped by the B&M and picked up 4 more Anejo 46s. Gotta get them before they are gone.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

D307P said:


> Stopped by the B&M and picked up 4 more Anejo 46s. Gotta get them before they are gone.


Man, I thought you bought ALL of those for a second!


----------



## D307P

GnarlyEggs said:


> Man, I thought you bought ALL of those for a second!


No. Just stopped in frequently and pick up a few more each time.


----------



## Laynard

Laynard said:


> View attachment 81893



View attachment 81916

The Devil's been kind to me.


----------



## tkuharski

Got 4 Nica Rusticas and 2 Cuivari Reserva Limitada Cafe's today


----------



## Silahtar

Never happened...


Just kidding  I don't remember when i last bought a Non-Cuban cigar...
I've never enjoyed a Non-Cuban cigar, but I think I will keep trying...
You know... Non-Cubans are dirt cheap whan compared to Cubans... 
And this hurts the wallet of a student


----------



## Sprouthog

Sharks
Opus X Destino al Siglo Super Belicoso
My Father Limited Edition Don Pepin Garcia 10th Anniversary
La Palina Maduro Toro #50 
Ortega Wild Bunch Fast Eddie


----------



## imported_mark_j

Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo. $25 5-pack was too good to pass up. I hope I like them.


----------



## Gordo1473

Few singles this weekend
2 drumsticks
2 octoberfest torpedoes
Angry Santa
Angry snowman
Comanco blackout torpedo


----------



## ScarletRed

From a local B&M,

My Father Le Bijou 1922, Undercrown, Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro, and some house blend.


----------



## rangerdavid

picked up half a dozen Camacho Triple Maduro, 6 Padron 3000, and another 6'er of MF La Flor de las Antillias


----------



## ck475

Diesel uhc 5 pk
5 Vegas high primings 15 pk sampler
out of the freezer tomorrow

Arturo Fuente - Don Carlos - #3 - (5 Pack) 
Kristoff Ligero Criollo - Robusto (3)
Kristoff Ligero Maduro - Robusto (3)
Padron 1964 Anniversary Series Maduro Monarcas (5 Pack) 
Padron Family Reserve 45th Anniversary Toro (2)

coming soon

CK


----------



## jp1979

CAO Flathead, and my first Headley Grange..... Which was AWESOME btw...


----------



## loulax07

Silahtar said:


> Never happened...
> Non-Cubans are dirt cheap whan compared to Cubans...


They are??? I wish they were. I can find my CC's was easier than the HTF NC's I enjoy.


----------



## hans hammer

Nothing big, but just stopped by a new local and picked up 

2: SC selecion del sol (great sticks, sad they are discontinued)
2: Flor de las antillas toro

Didn't break the bank, just feeling them out. They did have Opus and Padron in stock, as well as a huge Pepin familiy selection, so they can't be that bad.


----------



## Puroprince

Viaje Satori
Tatuaje Cojunu 2012
Liga t52


----------



## HardHeaded

I have begun to slide down that particular, devil site fueled slope.

La Perla Habana Sampler (5 pack)
CI Legens series - Graycliff (5 pack)
Victor Sinclair Sampler
PDR torpedo sampler
Tin of Victor Sinclair serie 55 petites

I don't think I did too bad considering its 30 cigars to try and a tin of short smokes for around $50 shipped.


----------



## hans hammer

HardHeaded said:


> I have begun to slide down that particular, devil site fueled slope.
> 
> La Perla Habana Sampler (5 pack)
> CI Legens series - Graycliff (5 pack)
> Victor Sinclair Sampler
> PDR torpedo sampler
> Tin of Victor Sinclair serie 55 petites
> 
> I don't think I did too bad considering its 30 cigars to try and a tin of short smokes for around $50 shipped.


Not bad, I think you'll enjoy the PDR sampler the best, and I hope you have a large Humi or a spare one! Its about to be bursting at the seams with you on Cbid now!


----------



## BlastFusion1

Not quite sure why you'd put your cigars in the freezer... Not much more damage you can do to them than that.



ck475 said:


> Diesel uhc 5 pk
> 5 Vegas high primings 15 pk sampler
> out of the freezer tomorrow
> 
> Arturo Fuente - Don Carlos - #3 - (5 Pack)
> Kristoff Ligero Criollo - Robusto (3)
> Kristoff Ligero Maduro - Robusto (3)
> Padron 1964 Anniversary Series Maduro Monarcas (5 Pack)
> Padron Family Reserve 45th Anniversary Toro (2)
> 
> coming soon
> 
> CK


----------



## BlastFusion1

We've got a handful of boxes and singles of the San Cristobal SDS's you might be interested in left in stock.

San Cristobal Seleccion Del Sol - Cigar Place



hans hammer said:


> Nothing big, but just stopped by a new local and picked up
> 
> 2: SC selecion del sol (great sticks, sad they are discontinued)
> 2: Flor de las antillas toro
> 
> Didn't break the bank, just feeling them out. They did have Opus and Padron in stock, as well as a huge Pepin familiy selection, so they can't be that bad.


----------



## BlastFusion1

I've really enjoyed all of the PDR's I've smoked. Not sure what the devil was offering in that assortment but I loved most of them. The Small Batch Maduro is a favorite here at CP.



HardHeaded said:


> I have begun to slide down that particular, devil site fueled slope.
> 
> La Perla Habana Sampler (5 pack)
> CI Legens series - Graycliff (5 pack)
> Victor Sinclair Sampler
> PDR torpedo sampler
> Tin of Victor Sinclair serie 55 petites
> 
> I don't think I did too bad considering its 30 cigars to try and a tin of short smokes for around $50 shipped.


----------



## HardHeaded

hans hammer said:


> Not bad, I think you'll enjoy the PDR sampler the best, and I hope you have a large Humi or a spare one! Its about to be bursting at the seams with you on Cbid now!


Most likely. I picked up the Legends and VS samplers for $7 each, so if I don't like them then I'm not out much. The Graycliffs actually aren't bad. Some smooth, subtle flavers (at this point mostly lost on me) and hits of spice every now and then. Only complaint really was the wrapper started to come apart slightly a few times, but never enough to impact the smoke.


----------



## HardHeaded

BlastFusion1 said:


> I've really enjoyed all of the PDR's I've smoked. Not sure what the devil was offering in that assortment but I loved most of them. The Small Batch Maduro is a favorite here at CP.


It was actually 3 each of the Habano Sun Grown, Oscuro, Clasico, and Seleccion. Gives me a few to try and some to rest for a bit.


----------



## ck475

BlastFusion1 said:


> Not quite sure why you'd put your cigars in the freezer... Not much more damage you can do to them than that.


It's a very common practice around here to prevent cigar beatles from infesting your whole stock. I would prefer not to and chances are you would be fine without but there is only one way to make sure. As far as destroying anything I have not had any problem so far.

CK


----------



## BlastFusion1

Yeah, see and while I know it's SOP for many smokers, I just don't get it. 

We maintain a warehouse full of cigars and have never had an issue with beetles... even in the dead of FL summer with shipments coming in from all different distributors and manufacturers over any number of days in transit. 

Putting cigars in the freezer dries them out very quickly and seriously affects their flavor. It also takes forever to carefully and very slowly bring them back to whatever "life" they have left in them. I understand not wanting to infest one's entire collection but it seems to be that an "incoming" humidor or two would be better put to use than one's freezer for this purpose.


----------



## Cautious Overlord

MUWAT Baitfish (2 5 packs) Joya de Nicaragua Consul (10). Stupid free fall


----------



## hans hammer

BlastFusion1 said:


> We've got a handful of boxes and singles of the San Cristobal SDS's you might be interested in left in stock.
> 
> Wow, very nice! I wish you had a box of the robs left. Any chance for a promo/discount for a load of the singles?


----------



## D307P

Anejos, 2 #46 , 2 #50 , and 2 #55


----------



## Laynard

Jumped on the Anejo bandwagon and got 2 #49s . It was all they had. I do have 2 #50s and 2 #60s from cbid coming too. Also 2 exquisiteness and 2 Flor de Las Antillas from the B&M today.


----------



## Arizona Dave

D307P said:


> Anejos, 2 #46 , 2 #50 , and 2 #55


Fantastic smokes D307P~!!! Just had one this evening! It was well rested, thanks to BDog from the October Puff Lotto! (By the way, anyone can join. The cost is one 5-pk a month, sent to the winner of that month.)


----------



## BlastFusion1

Hey hans,

Shoot me an e-mail or give me a call and I'll see what I can work out for you. I should be able to at least pro-rate the singles out to our box price if not a bit more. I don't have the numbers in front of me so I can't promise anything more than that right now but once I'm in the office tomorrow, I'll know more.



hans hammer said:


> BlastFusion1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've got a handful of boxes and singles of the San Cristobal SDS's you might be interested in left in stock.
> 
> Wow, very nice! I wish you had a box of the robs left. Any chance for a promo/discount for a load of the singles?
Click to expand...


----------



## BlastFusion1

We have plenty of Anejos in stock now. Let me know what sizes you seek. I know we have both boxes and singles of nearly every size except the #77 Shark but we may be receiving some more.


Laynard said:


> Jumped on the Anejo bandwagon and got 2 #49s . It was all they had. I do have 2 #50s and 2 #60s from cbid coming too. Also 2 exquisiteness and 2 Flor de Las Antillas from the B&M today.


----------



## Laynard

BlastFusion1 said:


> We have plenty of Anejos in stock now. Let me know what sizes you seek. I know we have both boxes and singles of nearly every size except the #77 Shark but we may be receiving some more.


46, 49, 50 and 60 are crossed off my list. Still looking for 48, 55 and the ever-elusive 77 to round out the collection. Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## bogiestogie

10 Casa Cuba's and 5er of illusion retries, want to post pics so badly, but have a ways to go so until then.


----------



## willyzhere

From my local B&M:

2 - E.P. Carrillo New Wave Stellas (review posted)
2 - L'Atelier 44 M
2 - San Cristobal Elegancia Robusto

From an online merchant:

10 - Onyx Reserve #4 (great deal)


----------



## bogiestogie

Cautious Overlord said:


> MUWAT Baitfish (2 5 packs) Joya de Nicaragua Consul (10). Stupid free fall


Me too lol damn free fall gets me a third time today.


----------



## Milhouse

BlastFusion1 said:


> Yeah, see and while I know it's SOP for many smokers, I just don't get it.
> 
> We maintain a warehouse full of cigars and have never had an issue with beetles... even in the dead of FL summer with shipments coming in from all different distributors and manufacturers over any number of days in transit.
> 
> Putting cigars in the freezer dries them out very quickly and seriously affects their flavor. It also takes forever to carefully and very slowly bring them back to whatever "life" they have left in them. I understand not wanting to infest one's entire collection but it seems to be that an "incoming" humidor or two would be better put to use than one's freezer for this purpose.


interesting, i can not taste a difference between a once frozen cigar and one that is not. i've done ALOT of reading on the subject, including blind taste tests, where the members could not determine which cigars were frozen, and which were not.

also, many manufacturers freeze the cigars, i would think that if this was going to have an effect on the cigar smoking experience, they would think twice before freezing.

sorry for the off topic reply.


----------



## k-morelli

stopped at local b&m and grabbed the last few Sharks for possibly the best price I've ever saw so I couldn't resist


----------



## ColdSmoker

Silahtar said:


> Never happened...
> 
> Just kidding  I don't remember when i last bought a Non-Cuban cigar...
> I've never enjoyed a Non-Cuban cigar, but I think I will keep trying...
> You know... Non-Cubans are dirt cheap whan compared to Cubans...
> And this hurts the wallet of a student


You're doing something wrong...


----------



## Sprouthog

5 AF Anejo #77 Shark

Post #99


----------



## crash-wizard

Puros Indios 2012 Box-Pressed Toro
Black Ops Maduro Torpedo 
Obsidian White Noise Toro Extra 
La Herencia Cubana CORE Dagger


----------



## Ky70

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*

EPC 2011 Dark Rituals and L'Atelier Extension de la Racine


----------



## brimy623

Cult Robusto








[/URL][/IMG]

EP Carrillo Inch Maduro Robusto








[/URL][/IMG]

2 - AJ Fernandez Fallen Angel Toro








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Laynard

2 Anejo 55s, 2 Short Story Maduros, 1 Work of Art Maduro. Apparently I'm a Fuente fanboy.


----------



## Old Smokey

4 Aging Room M356
4 Pepin Serie JJ
4 RyJ Bully Grande
1 Flor de Las Antilles toro (B&M owner gave it to me)


----------



## Gordo1473

3 dirty rats


----------



## Eastcoastmountaineer

5- Hoyo de Monterrey natural, governer 6 1/8 x 54

Looking to buy a box of La Floridita Limited Edition Toro in December when they go on sale in December on FSS. Any input?


----------



## BoogieEngineer

Just scored a bundle of 20 Gran Habano Vintage 2002 robusto's for $22 :cowboyic9:


----------



## jeffmn

4 x Anejo Sharks
5 x San Lotano 'The Bull'


----------



## jazzboypro

The Christmas gift i made to myself got in today. They will rest until next summer !!!

A box of Padron 3000 Maduro Toro









One box of Camacho Corojo Monarca Robusto


----------



## wittywon

Anejo #49 x2


----------



## Gordo1473

Here's a break down of this months purchases. Yes I know I have a problem

Box of LP no 9 robusto from small batch cigar
2 boxes of sharks
3 dirty rats
1 FFP
2 Uf 13
2 headley grange drumsticks
2 octoberfest
And about 10 other random cigars. I need to stop soon but there are so many new cigars I want to try out. Oh I forgot the 2 boxes of tatuaje Jason's I bought also. My name is Brian and I have a problem


----------



## thebigk

Gordo1473 said:


> Here's a break down of this months purchases. Yes I know I have a problem
> 
> Box of LP no 9 robusto from small batch cigar
> 2 boxes of sharks
> 3 dirty rats
> 1 FFP
> 2 Uf 13
> 2 headley grange drumsticks
> 2 octoberfest
> And about 10 other random cigars. I need to stop soon but there are so many new cigars I want to try out. Oh I forgot the 2 boxes of tatuaje Jason's I bought also. My name is Brian and I have a problem


I don't think of it as a problem just think of all the people you keep employed buy buying all those cigars


----------



## Gordo1473

I like the way you think. I'm stimulating the economy


----------



## Horrorphilly

San lotano habano


----------



## tkuharski

Picked up a few today
4- Nica Rusticas
2- La Aroma De Cuba El Jeffe
3- Fuente Unnamed reserves
5- Soberesalente Maduros These were made for my B&M. Gonna light one up in a little bit They come in 3 flavors. Connecticut, Maduro, and Habano


----------



## brimy623

AB Fine & Rare 2nd Release 







[/URL][/IMG]

Room101 Master Collection 1 Monstro







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ky70




----------



## imported_mark_j

Monster sale yesterday, got fivers of:
Illusione 88
Jaime Garcia Reserve Especial belicoso
Don Pepin Garcia black label robusto
Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ belicoso

For around $4 per stick with coupons and free shipping, I couldn't pass 'em up. I've never tried any of them, so really looking forward. If the Garcia sticks are as good as the My Father, FDLA, and Le Bijou 1922 I will definitely enjoy them.


----------



## Mr.Nose

Ky70 said:


>


Had an Eiroa today. Amazing cigar.


----------



## ebbo

Grabbed a box of La Gloria Cubana series R #5 , I try to get one every few months so they can rest a little while before I get to them. I think I smoke these more often than anything.


----------



## JustinThyme

Caught MUWAT 6x60s on special at an auction site nobody likes. Won 3 10 packs for $24 each.


----------



## StoutGar

5 x AF anejo #46 !

Very excited for them to arrive...maybe ill order more....


----------



## brimy623

JustinThyme said:


> Caught MUWAT 6x60s on special at an auction site nobody likes. Won 3 10 packs for $24 each.


Nice catch!


----------



## baddddmonkey

Took advantage of some website discounts. Got a few new things for myself and my Secret Santa kid!

2 - Casa Cuba Doble Cinco
2 - Casa Cuba Doble Cuatro
2 - LFD Double Ligero Maduro Chiselito
2 - Oliva Serie V Toro (Tampa Humidor Exclusive)
2 - Oliva V Maduro 2013
2 - Drew Estate Nica Rustica

and an Oliva Limited Edition Sampler including a Serie V Nub 460, Serie G Maduro Belicoso Round, OC-001 Prototype, Serie V Maduro Diadema, Master Blends 3 646


----------



## Aztekmarine

3x Gurkha Beauty 
3x Gurkha Beast 
3x Gurkha Status 
7x Gurkha cigars that I can't remember. 
5x Gran Habano cigars (personally hate them but they were free) 

I'm resting all them and seeing how they become after a couple months. On a random note I'm running out of space in my coolidor /: it's only a 48. Might need to upgrade to a 150. Decisions decisions.


----------



## hans hammer

Aztekmarine said:


> 3x Gurkha Beauty
> 3x Gurkha Beast
> 3x Gurkha Status
> 7x Gurkha cigars that I can't remember.
> 5x Gran Habano cigars (personally hate them but they were free)
> 
> I'm resting all them and seeing how they become after a couple months. On a random note I'm running out of space in my coolidor /: it's only a 48. Might need to upgrade to a 150. Decisions decisions.


Yep, looks like you'll be running out of room soon! Just curious, have you tried much besides Gurkha's, or are you just a fan?


----------



## Aztekmarine

hans hammer said:


> Yep, looks like you'll be running out of room soon! Just curious, have you tried much besides Gurkha's, or are you just a fan?


The honest truth is I really haven't ventured past Gurkha in general. I need to broaden my horizons but I honestly have no idea where to start. Most of these have been gifted to me by girlfriends father for free. I guess he isn't a fan of them. Anyways is there anywhere I can start? It just seems like so many to choose from.


----------



## Puroprince




----------



## HardHeaded

Purchased a few to try from some local b&ms over the holiday weekend.

CAO Brazillia Gol
Sam Leccia Black
CAO La Triviata Evil Snowman
CAO La Triviata Angry Santa

Now I just need to let them acclimate while I go through some of my recent samplers.


----------



## rtrimbath

2 - Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No. 77 Sharks
1 - Sobresaliente Habano Robusto
1 - Sobresaliente Maduro Robusto

I'm pretty excited to try out the Sharks. I've never had one.


----------



## wittywon

2 Anejo's and 2 Opus X Belicoso's


----------



## B-daddy

Aztekmarine said:


> The honest truth is I really haven't ventured past Gurkha in general. I need to broaden my horizons but I honestly have no idea where to start. Most of these have been gifted to me by girlfriends father for free. I guess he isn't a fan of them. Anyways is there anywhere I can start? It just seems like so many to choose from.


Try the noob pif. Let someone else choose for you.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Stopped by the b&m today and left with an Undercrown, Oliva V Melanio, and a Papas Fritas, which will be my first taste of each one. TCB


----------



## tkuharski

rtrimbath said:


> 2 - Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No. 77 Sharks
> 1 - Sobresaliente Habano Robusto
> 1 - Sobresaliente Maduro Robusto
> 
> I'm pretty excited to try out the Sharks. I've never had one.


Blooms  I like the Maduro. Have not tried the Habano


----------



## sullen

i really hate the fact that famous has to put that huge white sticker on everything, including nice packaging!

sexy aesthetic of my nica rusica bundle ruined thanx to famous big ugly white label sticker on the middle of it!

the 20% off helps matters, but is this really necessary on things not shrink wrapped!? (and also stuck on the cello of all the single cigars they ship for that matter!!??)


----------



## TCBSmokes

sullen said:


> i really hate the fact that famous has to put that huge white sticker on everything, including nice packaging!
> 
> sexy aesthetic of my nica rusica bundle ruined thanx to famous big ugly white label sticker on the middle of it!
> 
> the 20% off helps matters, but is this really necessary on things not shrink wrapped!? (and also stuck on the cello of all the single cigars they ship for that matter!!??)


Maybe they should be called Infamous.


----------



## Old Smokey

I picked up 2 Macanudo 45 Anniversario Estate Reserve #3 today. They each come in their own little wood coffin box. I had never seen these before, they may be something new.
Also spotted and grabbed the last 2 Anejo's. A 48 and a 50.
Plus a couple of Don Pepin Blue.

I have never smoked any of these, but am looking forward to them in a few weeks after they stabilize.


----------



## jp1979

4 Viva Republica Rapture


----------



## Aztekmarine

B-daddy said:


> Try the noob pif. Let someone else choose for you.


I'm sorry for the noob question but what exactly is the noob pif?


----------



## B-daddy

Aztekmarine said:


> I'm sorry for the noob question but what exactly is the noob pif?


It's a "pay it forward" cigar exchange for noobs. Go to the "cigars on the move" forum and find the noob pif thread. Read the frat post and that give you the gist. Great way to try an assortment of new sticks and build up some "trader feedback."


----------



## rtrimbath

tkuharski said:


> Blooms  I like the Maduro. Have not tried the Habano


You hit the nail on the head. I bought them all from Blooms. I was doing recon for Blooms' annual BOGO box sale coming up in 2 weeks. I just smoked the Maduro and am saving the Habano for tomorrow.


----------



## Aztekmarine

B-daddy said:


> It's a "pay it forward" cigar exchange for noobs. Go to the "cigars on the move" forum and find the noob pif thread. Read the frat post and that give you the gist. Great way to try an assortment of new sticks and build up some "trader feedback."


Thank you! I didn't realize there was a sub forum dedicated to that. This place just keeps getting better and better! Also there's no "snobby" people here. But I digress.

Thanks again!


----------



## Laynard

wittywon said:


> 2 Anejo's and 2 Opus X Belicoso's


I bought 2 Opus X Belicosos thirty minutes later than you! Small world.


----------



## swamper

Went a little crazy this week 

Tatuaje
El Triunfador Lancero 5
Belle Encre 5
Hemingway
Short Story 5
Best Seller 5
Signature 5
Artuo Fuente
Anejo assorted 8
Opus X 4
God of Fire B double robusto 1
FFP 2
Undercrown Corona Viva 5
Pinolero Toro 5
Nica Libre double perfecto 10

These should keep me going for a while


----------



## FlyingDog88

5 Rock Patel Connecticut Torpedos
5 Gurkha Titans
5 Black Ops Habano Robusto
5 Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum
5 Gurkha Beast Rothschild
Best of A. Fernandez 10-Cigar Sampler 
Choice Cuts Premium 54-Ring Sampler
Went a little nuts (for me at least) right before christmas.


----------



## Passprotection

Would you guys buy this (pic below). A B&M has two in stock near me for $29 and I presume that they are pretty old as the cello is very yellow. Just don't know about the large ring gauge (5.75 x 56).


----------



## Tobias Lutz

•	My Father La Duena 
•	Kristoff Maduro 
•	Davidoff Classic No. 2 Tubo
•	Davidoff Nicaragua Tubo
•	AF Unnamed Reserve
•	Wynwood Honduras 
•	(5) 100th anniversary Opus X lanceros


----------



## Passprotection

Couldn't resist


----------



## cjm8481

A box of Tatuaje 10th Anni Noellas just arrived today!


----------



## timot_one

Got a box of La Traviata Evil Snowman and a box of Angry Santa.


----------



## D307P

Box of Fuente 2013 Unnamed Reserve. Holy crap did the price jump on these from last year.


----------



## sullen

where are you guys ordering the unnamed reserves from??


----------



## D307P

Got mine from the one B&M I frequent


----------



## rangerdavid

Tatuaje Black label in lancero


----------



## Laynard

After some discussion of candelas a little time back, picked up a AF 858 Candela Corona and an Illusione 88 Candela Robusto. Can't wait to fire 'em up!


----------



## smitty8202

crash-wizard said:


> Puros Indios 2012 Box-Pressed Toro
> Black Ops Maduro Torpedo
> Obsidian White Noise Toro Extra
> La Herencia Cubana CORE Dagger


how do you like the Obsidian White Noise Toro Extra saw then on cigar bid thinking about picking a couple of them up


----------



## tthayil

Recent purchases that I've enjoyed (from recs here and B&M guys)
Herrera Esteli Toro (drew estate)
OSOK (one shot one kill)
AKA Nth Degree (more of a local cigar is my understanding)
Tatuaje Avion 2013
Tatuaje 10th Anniv Belle Encre (very good)
James Norman Toro- smooth, fragrant stick

Cheers!


----------



## Sprouthog

Box of AFHSS Maduro and a couple of sharks.


----------



## Merovius

This just in:



Yipee!


----------



## Mr Dude65

Wow. Those look awesome!!


----------



## brimy623

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

San Cristobal Elegancia Robusto
Sosa 3rd Harvest Belicoso
Carlos Torano Virtuoso Robusto


----------



## MDSPHOTO

A little something I picked up form the Neptune Cigars black Friday sale.


----------



## B-daddy

MDSPHOTO said:


> A little something I picked up form the Neptune Cigars black Friday sale.


That thing looks killer. Also looks like it's about 2 feet across.


----------



## swamper

Ishould know better. Two Of my Tatuaj Belle Encres arrived with splits on the foot end. Should not have ordered a travel humidor and cigars the same week off the devil site.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Purchased 4 cigars at a Drew Estate event last night, and surprisingly (Because I never win SH!T)...won 6 cigars & an UnderCrown hat in a raffle

1 Nica Rustica
2 Hoya De Nicaragua 1970 Antano
2 UnderCrown Corona Viva
2 MUWAT
1 ACID Kuba Kuba
1 CyB
1 UnderCrown Corona Double










@MDSPHOTO that's a really nice Room 101 Ash Tray. I think I have an ash tray fetish LoL


----------



## crash-wizard

smitty8202 said:


> how do you like the Obsidian White Noise Toro Extra saw then on cigar bid thinking about picking a couple of them up


I haven't smoked it yet, I'm letting it rest for awhile...


----------



## crash-wizard

Laynard said:


> After some discussion of candelas a little time back, picked up a AF 858 Candela Corona and an Illusione 88 Candela Robusto. Can't wait to fire 'em up!


I've tried the AF 858. Good smoke. I haven't tried the Illusione 88 but it is on my wish list.


----------



## StoutGar

Just got a box in of CyB Lonsdales in!


----------



## Cardinal

2 Flor de las Antillas toros
2 Room 101 Daruma lanceros
2 La Duena petite lanceros
1 Sublime robusto 
2 Sharks


----------



## thebayratt

5er of Anejo Sharks. Contimplating getting some more.


----------



## crash-wizard

Torano Exodus '50 Years' Robusto
Man O' War Side Projects 52C 
Diesel Unholy Cocktail Torpedo
Pueblo Dominicano Toro 
La Herencia Cubana CORE Belicoso
San Lotano Oval Natural Toro
Ave Maria St. George Belicoso
5 Vegas Triple-A 
Diesel Unholy Cocktail Torpedo
La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Toro 
Man O' War Ruination Robusto #1 
Man O' War Virtue Toro


----------



## bogiestogie

2 each of these


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A box of CAO Angry Santa and CAO Evil Snowman


----------



## biodarwin

Torano Exodus '50 Years' Torpedo Box
Liga Privada Papas Fritas Tin
Pinolero Robusto 5 pack
RP Vintage 1990 Seconds Petit Corona Bundle


----------



## rtrimbath

1 Anejo 55
1 Oliva V Lancero
1 UF-13
1 MUWAT +11
1 A.F. Hemmingway Signature
1 Herrera Estelli Robusto


----------



## Btubes18

Tobias Lutz said:


> A box of CAO Angry Santa and CAO Evil Snowman


Thinking about picking these up...have you had any yet? If so, how are they?


----------



## smitty8202

did you pick those up from your local B&M or did you order them online


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Btubes18 said:


> Thinking about picking these up...have you had any yet? If so, how are they?





smitty8202 said:


> did you pick those up from your local B&M or did you order them online


I ordered them last night from Smallbatch. I would have preferred to just get a couple in person, but my "local" B&M is 90 minutes away and didn't have them. I pondered it for a day but finally pulled the trigger because I really like CAOs.


----------



## Btubes18

Tobias Lutz said:


> I ordered them last night from Smallbatch. I would have preferred to just get a couple in person, but my "local" B&M is 90 minutes away and didn't have them. I pondered it for a day but finally pulled the trigger because I really like CAOs.


I just order both boxes as well...will be really good gifts during the Xmas season


----------



## BlueDevil07

2 San Cristobal Revelation robustos
2 Diesel Crucible toros
2 My Father El Centurion toros
2 Kristoff Brittania Reserva torpedoes
1 Kristoff Ligero Maduro robusto
1 Kristoff Corojo Limitada robusto


----------



## D307P

UPS came today with most recent Cbid order:
20 God of Fire by Carlito 2010
8 La Aurora Corojo
4 Opus X Lost City
10 Sencillo Platinum
1 Xikar V cutter a friend asked me to win for him
2 Herf a Dor 5 count boxes. Didn't win them so I have to email them and ask if they were a gift or why I got them


----------



## cjm8481

I just received my box of Quesada Espana Coronas I ordered from Corona Cigar.


----------



## oleballcoachtn

I spent this past weekend in Brentwood, TN and visited two cigar shops while there. The first was Tobacco Road Coffee and Smoke Shop. I got a Padron 1964 Anniversary, Oliva G churchill and an Oliva G Maduro. 

Also visited Olde World Leaf and Ale and got a Padron 2000 natural wrapper. All are in the humidor and waiting to be smoked when the weather gets better here in TN.


----------



## DustinFuente

Tatuaje Havana VI, La Riqueza, Cubao, and Ortega Serie D


----------



## jp1979

5 viva republican rapture
5 LFD air bender lanceros
Four kicks sublime *smoked at the shop


----------



## Sprouthog

AFHSS Mad
DPG 10th Ann
LP T52
AFA shark
Illusione Roth


----------



## hn4cigar

I have recently bought 6 boxes of Anejos of different sizes, box of nica rustica, some el triunfador lanceros, box of headley grange drumsticks, box of jdn cabinetta #7 to give away for Christmas gift, and some odds and ends from different online vendors (eg Cbid, CI, Famous, Cigar Place) and local b&m.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Got a couple AJ Fernandez Samplers
RYJ Mini Blue
601 Sampler


----------



## David Xuejia

I'm looking at my USPS tracking information and my latest order from Cigars International is "out for delivery!" 

5x each of: 
Merlion Gran Toro
La Sirena The Prince
5 Vegas Classic Robusto
Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Signature

and a new lighter; the lotus double down in black/chrome. 

Cant wait! I love "delivery day"


----------



## jp1979

Atlantic got sharks in today. Scored a couple before they sold out. Smoking a Davidoff Nicaruagan Toro right now at the shop. This things lives up to the hype.


----------



## Fuelie95

As you can tell, the AF Christmas delivery have hit my local b&m...


----------



## ejewell

oleballcoachtn said:


> I spent this past weekend in Brentwood, TN and visited two cigar shops while there. The first was Tobacco Road Coffee and Smoke Shop. I got a Padron 1964 Anniversary, Oliva G churchill and an Oliva G Maduro.
> 
> Also visited Olde World Leaf and Ale and got a Padron 2000 natural wrapper. All are in the humidor and waiting to be smoked when the weather gets better here in TN.


You gotta hit Smoke and Ale for all the good Tatuaje and Liga action!


----------



## timot_one

I stopped by a few B&M's I frequent in my travels.
At Schwab's Pipes N Stuff in Lexington, KY, I picked up:
2 - A Fuente Añejo #77 Sharks (there was a limit of 2, otherwise I would have bought them out)
2 - A Fuente Unnamed Reserve Toro
2 - Kristoff 685 Woodlawn
At Jungle Jim's in Cincinnati, OH, I picked up:
3 - Tatuaje Jason Voorhees
4 - Joya De Nicaragua Cuatro Cinço
2 - A Fuente Opus X Destino al Siglio Lancero
2 - A Fuente Opus X Destino al Siglio Super Belicioso


----------



## Tobias Lutz

jp1979 said:


> Smoking a Davidoff Nicaruagan Toro right now at the shop. This things lives up to the hype.


Possibly the best cigar I smoked this year! I wish I could afford to buy them by the box :???: (though I prefer the Robusto Tubos)


----------



## Kyusho00!

4 LP L40's
4 FFP
4 UF-13
3 No9 robusto
2 T52 Robusto

I feel a little sick inside


----------



## Reggie

OK, I thought I was done buying this year.

(No, seriously.)

Picked up 2 AF Añejo #77 Sharks at the B&M on my lunch break.

Merry Christmas to me.


----------



## oleballcoachtn

ejewell said:


> You gotta hit Smoke and Ale for all the good Tatuaje and Liga action!


I'm not over that way much but thank you for the suggestion and it is in the memory bank!


----------



## Arizona Dave

Just looking for good CC's at a Christmas discount, and some RYO tobacco.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

I'm not buying much lately as I am simply out of space, but I just got in another of the great Kristoff samplers that I managed to get off the devil site for less than $40. :smoke2: I managed to find room for them.


----------



## crash-wizard

1 - Man O' War Side Projects 
2 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail Torpedo 
1 - Pueblo Dominicano Toro 
1 - La Herencia Cubana CORE Belicoso 
1 - San Lotano Oval Natural Toro 
1 - Ave Maria St. George Belicoso
1 - 5 Vegas Triple-A 
1 - La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Toro 
1 - Man O' War Ruination Robusto #1 
1 - Man O' War Virtue Toro 
Sosa Third Harvest Governor - 5-Pack 
2 - Sosa Third Harvest Piramide #2 
2 - Torano Exodus '50 Years' Robusto


----------



## sullen

Did I ever tell you how much a hate the USPS.
Hatred increases around this time of the year.

My latest NC Purchase will probably be dried out by the time I get it.
Been in a box since the 7th with a "scheduled delivery date" of the 10th...
Well it's going to be the 13th in a few hours and I'm going to be lucky to see it by the 16th.

9 days, maybe 10, gotta love it.


----------



## sullen

No fault to the seller either!!!

December 7, 2013 , 1:07 pm Acceptance
*Scheduled Delivery Day:* *December 10, 2013*

And this is the last progress. 
In my area but not in my zipcode.

And nothing since:
December 11, 2013 , 10:39 am Depart USPS Sort Facility


----------



## Laynard

sullen said:


> No fault to the seller either!!!
> 
> December 7, 2013 , 1:07 pm Acceptance
> *Scheduled Delivery Day:* *December 10, 2013*
> 
> And this is the last progress.
> In my area but not in my zipcode.
> 
> And nothing since:
> December 11, 2013 , 10:39 am Depart USPS Sort Facility


I'm not a fan of them either. I'm thinking good thoughts for your little guys. Hopefully they're in an airtight ziplock and shipped real wet.


----------



## sullen

Laynard said:


> I'm not a fan of them either. I'm thinking good thoughts for your little guys. Hopefully they're in an airtight ziplock and shipped real wet.


they're likely in a ziplock, but were from a smoker, not a retailer, so were prob stored at 65 the highest. 
im pissed.


----------



## hn4cigar

At least they're in ziplock. I have recently bought several large batches of cigars from famous smoke shop and they did not come in ziplock. It's was just the loose cigars in their cello stuck into bubble-wrap pocket thingies and the boxes were just by themselves. These were shipped their budget method and some took more than 7 days to get to me. I guess I'll have to choose to pay for quicker shipping if buying from famous again.

I have never had issues with cigarplace and cigarsinternational. They always arrive in a matter of a couple days and always in ziplock baggies.


----------



## Old Smokey

Stopped by my local B&M as I had read someone mention theirs had received a 2nd shipment of Anejo. Mine wasn't so lucky but said he was going to call and see if more were available.

Went ahead and picked up-
1-Monte Epic
4- Don Pepin Garcia Blue
2- Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic


----------



## BlueDevil07

2 Anejo 77 Sharks
3 Fallen Angel torpedoes
2 Camacho Criollo figurados (new blend)
1 Pinolero Maduro torpedo


----------



## Btubes18

Visited Draper's in DC during lunch today and picked up

2 Anejo's
Casa Cube pre-release 2013


----------



## asianfly

Well I decided to stop by my local B&M and picked up some sticks for the next week.









2 Fuente Anejos
1 Liga Privada #9 
1 Drew Estates Undercrown
1 Drew Estates My uzi weighs a ton
1 CAO Evil Snowman


----------



## bogiestogie

Nice visit to the B&M, surprised to see some AF Un named and more sharks!!


----------



## jp1979

Walked into my new favorite shop. Scored 2 Feral's and a Dirty Rat. Grabbed a J21 to smoke. Eyeing up the 9 uf-13's they have left but they are 16 each.


----------



## BoogieEngineer

10 Oliva V Melanio Robusto's
5 Camacho Triple Maduro Rothschild's
5 Oliva O Maduro Robusto's
10 DPG Cuban Classic Robusto's
And some budget smokes (Estd 1844, Bahia Maduro, 601 sampler)


----------



## ChiGars

1 UF-13
1 T52
1 Nub camaron 
And a Savoy humidor with the boveda holder that is seasoning as we speak. All from Binnys!


----------



## TCBSmokes

A nice little trio. All new to me, too. TCB


----------



## Btubes18

A few boxes from the WTS forum and CAO boxes


----------



## brimy623

Fell off the wagon!!

2 5'ers

Fallen Angel Churchill








[/URL][/IMG]

Pinolero Maduro Robusto








[/URL][/IMG]

And I have 3 more due to land tomorrow!!:mischief::eyebrows:


----------



## Laynard

Some Sharks from a BOTL:







And from Cbid:








Edit: I hate not knowing if my pics are uploading or not.


----------



## Sprouthog

Diesel Delirium
Tat Nic Coj 2012 Mad
Padron 80th Ann Mad


----------



## Just1ce

Swung by the B&M as they were having a Christmas sale tonight. I picked up a full 26 ct box of padron 2000 maduros, an opus X, and a padron ceramic ashtray for $134 with tax. I thought it was a pretty good deal and I am mad for padron maddies.


----------



## Old Smokey

I picked up 5 Fuentes Don Carlos #2 today. These are some beautiful sticks and I can't wait to smoke one. I have only read about these.


----------



## Laynard

Old Smokey said:


> I picked up 5 Fuentes Don Carlos #2 today. These are some beautiful sticks and I can't wait to smoke one. I have only read about these.


Nice! I just saw that those made CA's Top 25 of 2013. I'm curious about them as well...


----------



## jp1979

Tat Belle Encre Perfecto. Smoked at the shop..... decent stick can't say is my favorite. Fir the same price is rather smoke a j21


----------



## tabman

Just grabed a Oliva V Melanio can't wait to try it out.


----------



## sullen

a 5 of anejo 50s and a 5 of epc dark rituals


----------



## David Xuejia

I also thought I was done for the year, but I felt the call of my neighborhood B&M last night and decided I needed some quality holiday smokes: 
2 Padron 1924s
3 Oliva serie V
1 Alec Bradley Maxx
1 Tatuaje Havana VI gordito 
1 My Father Centurion 
and a couple of others that looked pretty.  The owner threw in a free triple-headed torch lighter for free and wished me a Merry Christmas. I'm ready for New Years!


----------



## Cautious Overlord

*Re: What's your latest purchase?*



Vancehu said:


> Went a little crazy this month....
> 
> 1 box Padron 1926 80th Maduro
> 2 boxes Opus X Per #5
> 1box Opus X Petite Lancero
> 1 1/2 box Anejo 46
> 
> 1 box Cohiba Esplendido
> 1 box Hoyo Epicure #2
> 1 box Bolivar Belicosos Fino Cab
> 1 box Trinidad Foundadores
> 1 box Trinidad Robusto Extra
> 1 box H Upmann Sir Winston
> 1 box Diplomatico #2
> 
> and some rare find
> 1 box Partagas D1
> 2 boxes Cohiba LE2001 Torpedo


That's one heck of a score!!!


----------



## Cautious Overlord

I scored as well at my local shop.

5 Anejo #46 
5 Anejo sharks
1 Feral Flying Pig (my first ever!)
1 Nica Rustica
Good thing I had cash, my girlfriend would probably not be impressed!
I can't post pics yet unfortunately.


----------



## Merovius

I stumbled into Stogies on Grand here in St Paul for a quick robusto. Man am I glad I did, they only had a few boxes which were probably all gone before the news even hit their Facebook feed.

Here are the spoils!


----------



## D307P

At B&M today and we were discussing price of cigars inflated by nice boxes or tubes with the owner. We mentioned the Romeo & Julieta Museum Editions that are $30. I said it's a $10 cigar in a $20 tube.... He agreed and said $10 if you want any. Said for $10 I'll try one. Heard they are very mild


----------



## cjm8481

Just got another shipment from Atlantic Cigar

20 La Riqueza Cabinet No. 5
1 La Riqueza Cabinet No. 4
Box of 20 El Centurion Limited Edition Toria Corona Gordas


----------



## baddddmonkey

Just ordered a 10 Cigar Sampler of the new Camacho Blends from Corona Cigar, all Robusto sizes only $39.96 after holiday special price and discount code. Definately worth it in my opinion! Sampler inlcudes:

Camacho Triple Maduro Robusto
Camacho Blackout Maduro Robusto
Camacho Diploma 11/18
Camacho Connecticut Robusto
Camacho Corojo Robusto
Camacho Corojo Maduro Robusto
Camacho Criollo Robusto
Camacho Connecticut Robusto Tubo
Camacho Corojo Robusto Tubo
Camacho Corojo Maduro Robusto Tubo


----------



## jp1979

5 Tat Reserva SW
5 Viaje S&B from the WTS Section 

and that camacho sampler might be next.


----------



## tkuharski

My B&M had a nice sale. Got 2 packs of MUWAT 6X60 Buy one get one. Also got a box of Cuivari Cabinet selection Maduro's.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

D307P said:


> At B&M today and we were discussing price of cigars inflated by nice boxes or tubes with the owner. We mentioned the Romeo & Julieta Museum Editions that are $30. I said it's a $10 cigar in a $20 tube.... He agreed and said $10 if you want any. Said for $10 I'll try one. Heard they are very mild


Way to go, you must be hell on the dealer when buying a new car! The packaging is quite nice and even the label looks very sophisticated.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Few from box splits with BOTL and some B&M pickups. Gonna be a good year. 5 Anejo 77, 6 Anejo 48, 1 Anejo 50, 1 LP T52.


----------



## brimy623

Picked up some more 5'ers!! :rotfl:
2 - Bait Fish (sub $19 on Monster)







[/URL][/IMG]

San Cristobal Revelation Leviathan







[/URL][/IMG]

Sons of Anarchy Prospect







[/URL][/IMG]

L'Atelier Surrogates Bone Crusher







[/URL][/IMG]

PDR 1878 Cubano Especial Capa Madura Robusto







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Hopefully I just picked up the last FFP from Neptune Cigar. When I put it in my cart they still had UF-13's though.


----------



## oleballcoachtn

Picked up three Padron 3000's and AF anejo 50, 55 and 60.


----------



## cutpaperglue

@tkuharski I think we shopped at the same place today. I have to agree, it's a very nice sale. Had myself a holiday splurge and picked up two boxes of Illusione 88. Looking forward to enjoying them in years to come.


----------



## B-daddy

brimy623 said:


> ... 2 - Bait Fish (sub $19 on Monster)...


Damn, Brian. Nice haul. Those weren't $19 for both, eh? Or $19 each?


----------



## brimy623

B-daddy said:


> Damn, Brian. Nice haul. Those weren't $19 for both, eh? Or $19 each?


I thought so too!!:nod:
I'm used to seeing them for $24,probably should have bought more at that price! But I'm actually using tupperware because my tiny 12 btl wineador & my 30 count humi are full.:tsp:
And I've been seeing soooo many deals on the devil site for stuff I want to try. They'll come back.


----------



## concig

4 of each

JDN Rosalones robusto
JDN Flor de Nicaragua short robusto ventus aurum
Ghurka Ghost shadow
RP Decade Toro
RP OWR robusto
Padron 4000 maduro
Alec Bradley spirit of cuba corojo


----------



## Just1ce

I've been on a bit of a binge for the last two months with several different packages from cbid, CI, and famous cigar auctioneer. This week I received a box of punch london clubs with a free fiver of the bareknuckle robustos from CI, two boxes of cusanos with a fiver of PDR oscuro and a fiver of Fonseca 5-50 from cigar auctioneer, and on the truck today is a cbid order with a box of 5 Vegas A, two boxes of puro authenticos, and a fiver of VS Primeros churchills. I'll have a couple more packages next week and then I better stop before my wife sees the bills :faint2:


----------



## imported_mark_j

10 My Father No. 1

I love the No. 4 and I hope the drastically different size will be just as good. I'm on a real Pepin kick lately


----------



## tkuharski

Just got a nice score. Went back to my B&M for buy one get one sale. Got 2 MUWAT +11's and they sold me a pack of MUWAT KFC Fat Mollys. Those just came in today. Cant wait to try. I will light this baby up tonight. They threw in a free 6 pack of +11's. Great score


----------



## Cautious Overlord

Scored again today!

4 Sharks
7 #46s 
4 FFP
2 Nica Rustica
1 AF Between the lines


----------



## copper0426

Four Felix Assouline "EGO" 
Two 5 packs of Bait Fish


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Yum!


----------



## swamper

Tatuaje Miami cojonu
CAO Black bengal
DE Nica Rustica
601 La Bomba napalm

I have never tried any of these so i picked up 5 of each.


----------



## BlueDevil07

2 Diesel Delirium and 2 LADC Mi Amor from Cbid.


----------



## brimy623

B-daddy said:


> Damn, Brian. Nice haul. Those weren't $19 for both, eh? Or $19 each?


Hey Brian!
Just re-read the thread & see that I didn't answer your question!
$19 ea. if it was for two I would have had to find a way to get more!!


----------



## Old Smokey

Made a trip to North KC to see my son and family for Christmas and he took me to Outlaw Cigar this afternoon. I was like a kid in a candy store.

Here is what I bought.

Padron 1964 Anniversary
Fuentes Anejo 46
4 Flor de Las Antillas Toro
3 Herrera Esteli SHORT
LFD El Jacko Maduro 
LFD (forgot what it is called, made with 2 different shades of wrappers and a double torpedo shape)
2 Casa Fernandez Arsenio
2 God of Fire Carlito
2 Oliva V Melanio Maduro
2 Opus X Angels Share
3 Room 101 Darwina
Liga Privada #9
Fuentes Between the Lines
2 Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic Robusto
KFC Just a Friend
OFC Fat Molly

These are all new smokes for me, but have read about them. Hopefully I got some winners.


----------



## brimy623

Just landed a 5'er of Monte Media Noche Churchills!
Hoping to land some Padron 4000 Maduro (will be my 1st Padrons). 16 min left. ray2:


----------



## cutpaperglue

Fiver of Oliva Master Blends 3 torpedoes. Smoked the first of a couple of the robusto version I have the other night and immediately went to order some more in a longer vitola. My only complaint with the robusto was that it was over too soon!


----------



## Arizona Dave

Papa Frita's again, there's something tasty about these…..


----------



## brimy623

brimy623 said:


> Hoping to land some Padron 4000 Maduro (will be my 1st Padrons). 16 min left. ray2:


:banana::high5::smoke2::dance::rapture::woohoo::smoke::whoo::chi

All that to say&#8230;
&#8230;I get to try my 1st Padron!! Hopefully they'll reach by christmas.


----------



## smitty8202

Got me a Christmas Eve and Christmas Day smoke. humi bag and some butane.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Picked up a few more Casa Cubas. I've really been enjoying these. Another great cigar from Fuente, IMO.


----------



## copper0426

Just picked up a 5 box of Torano Exodus 1959 50 years Salomon for 30 bucks. I also snagged a 5 pack of Bait fish for 20 bucks.


----------



## Laynard

Just won a box of Undercrown Belicosos on CBid for $124.


----------



## sullen

My latest NC purchase is being held captive by the USPS.

Wanna know how much my post office sucks, and all the USPS in the area for that matter.

I purchased said 'NC purchase' last week.

Seller did not send me tracking.
Today I asked for the tracking number.

He send me THREE wrong tracking numbers, of other packages he had sent out that day, all were sent priority.
The 3 incorrect tracking numers were: One in Chicago, one Michigan, and one in WASHINGTON STATE.
Chicago was out for delivery, michigan and washington were DELIVERED.

Then you have my package.....
NEW ****ING JERSEY, CLOSEST ADDRESS TO THE SELLER, Delivered? At the post office? HELL NO !
The tracking hasn't even been scanned since it left florida on friday.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Laynard said:


> Just won a box of Undercrown Belicosos on CBid for $124.


Nice score....hours of enjoyment right there.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

I had to give these a try, so I had pre-ordered some that showed up today. MUWAT KFC "Chunky" 4x46. I have to say, these things smell *damn strong* just through the wrapper. Not sure if these are going to be my cup of tea, but trying to go into them with an open mind. Definitely won't be getting stored with any of my other sticks though! A Ziploc with a Boveda it is!


----------



## Joe Bonzo

Wife had me run in to town today to do some last minute grocery shopping. Pretty stressful with the holiday traffic and all, but I treated myself to a stop at the local walk-in and grabbed a RP Nording and a CAO Brazilian, my first of both.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Old Smokey said:


> Made a trip to North KC to see my son and family for Christmas and he took me to Outlaw Cigar this afternoon. I was like a kid in a candy store.
> 
> Here is what I bought.
> 
> Padron 1964 Anniversary
> Fuentes Anejo 46
> 4 Flor de Las Antillas Toro
> 3 Herrera Esteli SHORT
> LFD El Jacko Maduro
> LFD (forgot what it is called, made with 2 different shades of wrappers and a double torpedo shape)
> 2 Casa Fernandez Arsenio
> 2 God of Fire Carlito
> 2 Oliva V Melanio Maduro
> 2 Opus X Angels Share
> 3 Room 101 Darwina
> Liga Privada #9
> Fuentes Between the Lines
> 2 Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic Robusto
> KFC Just a Friend
> OFC Fat Molly
> 
> These are all new smokes for me, but have read about them. Hopefully I got some winners.


What a nice lineup! Enjoy. TCB


----------



## Calikind

Can't wait to try these.


----------



## Old Smokey

TCBSmokes said:


> What a nice lineup! Enjoy. TCB


Thanks Tom. I am really looking forward to trying these. The LFD I couldn't remember the name of is the Mysterioso Collector 2013. Kind of humi eye candy that I plan on smoking on Christmas eve 2014.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Old Smokey said:


> Thanks Tom. I am really looking forward to trying these. The LFD I couldn't remember the name of is the Mysterioso Collector 2013. Kind of humi eye candy that I plan on smoking on Christmas eve 2014.


Oh, yes I see. Quite the vitola! T.

La Flor Dominicana Mysterioso Collector's Edition 2013 | Jack Schwartz Importer Blog


----------



## Old Smokey

TCBSmokes said:


> Oh, yes I see. Quite the vitola! T.
> 
> La Flor Dominicana Mysterioso Collector's Edition 2013 | Jack Schwartz Importer Blog


Yup, that's it. I had never seen a cigar like that in person so decided to get one.


----------



## AndrewNYC

Got a few boxes and a 5er :




























Also a KFC and Illusione Rothschild


----------



## Heath

I sank my teeth into these beauties. Its gonna be real hard to let these age without falling victim to the flame
2 opus x A's
6 opus x xxx
1 box arturo fuente anejo #46 
8 arturo fuente anejo 77 sharks


----------



## sullen

good week on CB:

Xikar X8 Cutter
E.P. Carrillo Ed. Limitada '11 Dark Rituals~ 5-PACK
Tatuaje Nicaragua Cojonu '12 Maduro 5-PACK
Indian Tab CAM. Robusto Gr. nat.~ 5-PACK
Tatuaje La Casita Criolla Corona Gorda 5-PACK
Sencillo Platinum Dbl Robusto SINGLE
Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo~ 5-PACK
Fallen Angel Robusto [1/5] 5-PACK
Don Lino S.A. Maduro Toro~ 5-PACK
My Uzi Weighs a Ton +11 5-PACK
A. Fuente Anejo Res #50 Maduro~ 5 CIGARS
La Herencia Cub. CORE Robusto [1/5] 5-PACK
Tatuaje Nicaragua 7th Reserva 5-PACK

Scored all this for 240, good shopping!!


----------



## brimy623

@sullen
Nice score!!


----------



## tosis

I got a couple small sticks at the B&M to hold me over till I can make a small cigar haul online after new years. 

1 oliva special G maduro
1 CAO MX2 Dagger
2 B&M house blend habano cigarillos 

I also enjoyed a Flor de las Antillas Toro while I was there. On top of having a great cigar themed christmas eve, this is also my 100th post. eace: Merry Christmas ya'll


----------



## GunsCars&Guitars

Picked up a couple Chunky MUWAT KFCs that came in to my B&M this week to give a try, along with a RP Java Latte for my dad.

Phillip


----------



## Zerokruel

Picked up some singles while I was killing time.

AF Anejo no.55 (x4)

Tatuaje Monster #6 (2013)
Tatuaje 10 year Miami 
My Father Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial 
MUWAT (x3)


----------



## Above

Just a few sticks as a christmas gift to myself

Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No. 77 x 2
Liga Privada Unico UF 13


----------



## TCBSmokes

tosis said:


> I got a couple small sticks at the B&M to hold me over till I can make a small cigar haul online after new years.
> 
> 1 oliva special G maduro
> 1 CAO MX2 Dagger
> 2 B&M house blend habano cigarillos
> 
> I also enjoyed a Flor de las Antillas Toro while I was there. On top of having a great cigar themed christmas eve, this is also my 100th post. eace: Merry Christmas ya'll


100th post, and on Christmas, too...Woot! Woot! (also hump day) :smile: Enjoy the new smokes. T.


----------



## ryanmac45

I just picked up a couple Raices Cubanas. Great smokes. Saving for a box.


----------



## biodarwin

This just about wraps up this years purchases. 

Carlos Torrano Exodus 1959 Box
Patron Churchill Maduro 5 pack
Padron Ambassador Maduro 5-Pack
Tat Havana IV Nobles 5 pack
Illlusione '09 Le Monde 5 pack
El Trunifador Lancero Single
La Flor Dominicana Air Bender Matatan 5 Pack


----------



## Laynard

Amongst other things, I got a 5er of Schizo 7x70s from CBid. These things are obscenely huge! (I'm a little envious of their length and girth.) It's got to be a three hour smoke! They may end up being gag gifts...I don't know if I could do it myself.


----------



## Gordo1473

Just picked up 
3 angels share opus x
1 avo la trompeta
3 dirty rats
3 anejo #46


----------



## Old Smokey

Laynard said:


> Amongst other things, I got a 5er of Schizo 7x70s from CBid. These things are obscenely huge! (I'm a little envious of their length and girth.) It's got to be a three hour smoke! They may end up being gag gifts...I don't know if I could do it myself.


Those are some huge sticks. I don't really understand the huge gauges but apparently someone is enjoying them. My preference is 50 or smaller.


----------



## swamper

I got off the tug to go grocery shopping in Houston and to my surprize there was a display humidor in the store. HEB went up a notch in my book. There were some decent sticks in there too. Picked up a couple tins of Cohiba paquenos.


----------



## rangerdavid

Picked up some 5'ers off CI yesterday, UPS says they'll be here tomorrow:

My Father Cedro Deluxe Eminente 
Padron 3000 Maduro 
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Magnifico 
Macanudo Cru Royale Toro 

Got this 5'er free with my purchase. Never tried the La Aurora. Anxious to see how they are.
La Aurora 5-Cigar Sampler


----------



## Heath

Ups man just dropped off a box of man o war coronas from cbid


----------



## tnlawyer

Just ordered a box of La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Magnificos from CI. Comes with a free ceramic LADC ashtray and also a free Fireside Desktop humidor since the order was >$125. Can always use a spare humi.


----------



## D307P

CigarBid order arrived today, 10 pack of Blondies for my wife, 10 La Aurora Corojo Robustos, and 6 Sencillo Platinum Short Churchills



Also hit the local B&M, bought 2 La Aurora Diamond "Chicos" (smoked one in lounge), a KFC, a Partagas Benji Menendez Master Series (heard good things about these so wanted to try one) and 4 Camacho Blackouts, 3 of which I am gifting to friends.


----------



## Mr Dude65

2 Nica Rusticas
Sam Leccia Black

Tried out a new B&M today, and it was pretty awesome! Fair prices, and good help! Tasting Room of Monona for anyone in the Madison, WI area. They didn't have the KFC yet, so I went with the Leccia instead to get some of that fire cured goodness!


----------



## Sprouthog

Box of la aroma de cuda mi amor belicoso


----------



## mrvrsick

I bought a 5-er of 5 Vegas Maduro Torpedo. I more than tripled my current stash with that order


----------



## hardgainer83

3 bundles of A. Turrent Triple Play Toro 
2 boxes of C. Torano 1959 Exodus Double Corona
1 box of Sancho Panza Caballeros 

+ The Old World 100 ct. humidor. The next best ( or in a way the best ) purchase so far!!!


----------



## timot_one

4 Flor de las Antillas
4 A Fuente Short Story Natural
2 A Fuente Short Story Maduro
2 MUWAT KFC Chunky


----------



## Malt Shop Exploit

1 box Juanito's Cubano Toro
1 box Juanito's Guey Toro
1 box Juanito's 4/19 Robusto

These are DR-made sticks from Juan Carlos Jimenez, a Cuban exile who lives in South Carolina. All are very, very good cigars sold at reasonable prices. Some of my new economical favorites.


----------



## hardgainer83

Malt Shop Exploit said:


> 1 box Juanito's Cubano Toro
> 1 box Juanito's Guey Toro
> 1 box Juanito's 4/19 Robusto
> 
> These are DR-made sticks from Juan Carlos Jimenez, a Cuban exile who lives in South Carolina. All are very, very good cigars sold at reasonable prices. Some of my new economical favorites.


I've never heard of before. How much did the Toro - boxes cost??


----------



## Malt Shop Exploit

hardgainer83 said:


> I've never heard of before. How much did the Toro - boxes cost??


Not sure of stick price of each, but I paid about $240 (includes tax) for the three boxes of 20 each. If you search juanitos cigars, you will find his site. Tell him Tim from Maryland sent you.


----------



## hardgainer83

Malt Shop Exploit said:


> Not sure of stick price of each, but I paid about $240 (includes tax) for the three boxes of 20 each. If you search juanitos cigars, you will find his site. Tell him Tim from Maryland sent you.


$80 for a box incl. tax, does not sound like too much... Thanks!!!


----------



## Malt Shop Exploit

hardgainer83 said:


> $80 for a box incl. tax, does not sound like too much... Thanks!!!


I believe the Cubanos are cheapest, then the Gueys. 4/19 are his premiums. Hope that helps. BTW, I gave a 4/19 to a shop owner in Atlanta a couple of weeks ago and he came and found me 30 minutes later to tell me what a fine smoke it was. Nice!


----------



## ssutton219

Stooped in the local shop looking for the new KFC and walked away with something different..plus an empty box.





I have had the Soap Box and love it..cant wait till i get some time for the new Bloc.

The Troll


----------



## Hubby

1 Box American Eagles Robusto
1 Box My Father LE Corona
1 Montescristo Connoisseur Sampler


----------



## jp1979

2 ffp's


----------



## Silahtar

The Griffin's Robusto...
It was terrible


----------



## imported_mark_j

Bought a 5-pack of Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles on the Monster for $19. My first Tatuaje sticks, really looking forward to them.


----------



## cjm8481

50 cab of illusione epernay le petit petit coronas


----------



## brimy623

mark_j said:


> Bought a 5-pack of Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles on the Monster for $19. My first Tatuaje sticks, really looking forward to them.


Really nice sticks!!
Enjoy.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

5-Ramon Allones
1-AF Hemingway SS Maduro
1-Torano Salutem Toro
1-AF Chateau DBL Fuente


----------



## Heath

Ups man just dropped some cbid goodies
1 box pinar del rio oscuro toro
2 single coffin box don pepin 10th anniversary


----------



## 2COOL4U

El Original Corona Maduro


----------



## jazzboypro

1 box of Murcielago robusto
1 box of Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte Madrid (Toro)


----------



## baddddmonkey

Finally used my $10 gift code to CI, bought the The Xikar Ultimate Introductory Sampler for only $19.82! Used the free shipping code, which helped save a few bucks too. The sampler included:

4 - Xikar HC Series Maduro Belicoso (6" x 54)
1 - Xikar Stratosphere Torch Lighter
1 - Xikar X8 Cutter
1 - Xikar 5-Cigar Orange Cigar Case

Not a bad price for all that. All I really needed was the travel case. The rest was just a bonus!


----------



## Kzookid

1 - Box Anejo 77's
5 - Liga Privada No. 9 (Toro)
3 - Liga Privada T52 (Toro)
10 - Assorted Opus (2 -Fuente, 2-No.2, 2-No.5, 2-Super Bel, 2 Perfecxion X)
5 - Curivari Reserva Limidata 
3 - Diamond Crown Maximus #4 (Toro)


----------



## 2COOL4U

#77 "the Shark"(Maduro)
A Fuente Privada
Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo 
Genesis The Project by Ramon Bueso Robusto 
Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Selectos Maduro 
Ashton VSG Enchantment 
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Robusto 
El Mejor Robusto 
Ashton VSG Sampler
Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary 
La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Reserva Maximo
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Magnifico
Man O' War Puro Authentico Corona MADURO 
Alec Bradley Nica Puro Robusto 
Arturo Fuente Sun-Grown Cuban Belicoso 
Tatuaje Fausto Robusto
Camacho Corojo Limited 07/05 Maduro 
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature 
Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo 
Hemingway Work Of Art Maduro 
Fonseca CXX Robusto 
Sosa Vintage Governor 
Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo 
El Martillo 
Casa Magna Oscuro Belicoso 
Arturo Fuente Don Carlos 
Baccarat Rothschild 
Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto
Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu No. 5
Tatuaje Miami Reserva SW
Ramon Bueso Genesis Torpedo 
Ramon Bueso Intro Taster
El Rey Del Mundo Rob. OSC.
Arturo Fuente DBL Chateau MAD
Ramon Bueso Odyssey Toro 
Perdomo Habano Robusto MAD 
Genesis The Project Ashtray Sampler
Joya de Nic Antanos Consul 
Ramon Bueso Intro Taster 
601 BLUE BP MAD Prominente
Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 '50 Years' Robusto - 
Tatuaje La Casita Criolla Corona Gorda 
Tatuaje Fausto Robusto Extra 
Man O' War Puro Authentico Corona 
Ashton Aged Maduro Pyramid
Oliva Serie 'V' Sampler - Box of 5 
Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 '50 Years' Robusto 10 
Torano Exodus '50 Years' Robusto (Single) 7
Pinolero by AJ Fernandez Figurado - 5-Pack 
Torano Mega-Sampler III - 20 Cigars 
Genesis The Project by Ramon Bueso Muy Bueso 8
Pinolero by AJ Fernandez Figurado 5 
Liga Privada Undercrown Corona Viva 5
Arturo Fuente Rothschild Maduro 5 
601 Serie Blue Box-Press Maduro Prominente 5 
La Aurora 107 Gran 107 5 
Pinolero by AJ Fernandez Robusto 5 
Humidifier - Black Round 1 
Oliva Serie 'V' Melanio Churchill 1 
Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Maduro Churchill 5
El Rey del Mundo Robusto Larga 5 
Tatuaje La Casita Criolla Corona 5
El Rey del Mundo Robusto Suprema Oscuro 5
CAO MX2 Toro
Ashton Aged Maduro #10 
Ashton Aged Maduro #60 
Ashton Aged Maduro #56 
Casa Magna Torito Colorado
Casa Magna Extraordinario Colorado
Kristoff Ligero Maduro Robusto
Brick House Mighty Mighty
Brick House Robusto
CroMagnon (Connecticut Broadleaf Maduro)EMH Robusto Extra
CroMagnon Knuckle Dragger
CroMagnon Mandible
CroMagnon Anthropology
CroMagnon Cranium
Aquitaine Mandible
Liga Privada Undercrown
Liga Privada #9 Toro
Torano Casa Torano Tubos
Torano Loyal Robusto
Torano Master BFC
Torano Master Churchill
Torano Master Habano Maduro Toro Gordo
Torano Loyal BFC
Torano Salutem Toro Major
Torano Vault Toro
Oliva Serie V Melanio Maduro Torpedo
Oliva Serie V Double Toro 2
Liga Privada Undercrown Corona Doble 
Drew Estate Subculture My Uzi Weighs a Ton 6x60 
Four Kicks by Crowned Heads Robusto Extra 
Oliva Serie V Special V Figurado 
Aquitaine EMH 
Intemperance BA XXI Ambition 
San Cristobal Clasico 
Illusione 'hl' Holy Lance 
Drew Estate Subculture My Uzi Weighs a Ton +11 
Illusione Epernay '09 Le Elegance
La Aurora Preferidos Maduro No. 2
BOTL Small Batch 2010 by PDR 
San Cristobal Clasico - 
Illusione 'hl' Holy Lance 
Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure 
Drew Estate Subculture My Uzi Weighs a Ton +11 
Illusione Epernay '09 Le Elegance 
La Aurora Preferidos Maduro No. 2
Man O' War Puro Authentico Corona 
San Cristobal Elegancia Grandioso 
San Cristobal Elegancia Robusto 
Perdomo 20th Anniversary Maduro Epicure
Aquitaine Cranium
Kristoff Ligero Maduro Churchill
Ortega Serie D Maduro No. 8
Room 101 Daruma Sucio 7x48, Monstro (5 x 60)
Room 101 Master Collection One Sucio 7x48


----------



## Kzookid

2Cool.....Looks like someone loves the singles


----------



## Jerren

Olivia Serie V
Alec Bradley Tempus
Alec Bradley Prensado


----------



## smitty8202

2COOL4U said:


> #77 "the Shark"(Maduro)
> A Fuente Privada
> Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo
> Genesis The Project by Ramon Bueso Robusto
> Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Selectos Maduro
> Ashton VSG Enchantment
> La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Robusto
> El Mejor Robusto
> Ashton VSG Sampler
> Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary
> La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Reserva Maximo
> La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Magnifico
> Man O' War Puro Authentico Corona MADURO
> Alec Bradley Nica Puro Robusto
> Arturo Fuente Sun-Grown Cuban Belicoso
> Tatuaje Fausto Robusto
> Camacho Corojo Limited 07/05 Maduro
> Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature
> Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo
> Hemingway Work Of Art Maduro
> Fonseca CXX Robusto
> Sosa Vintage Governor
> Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo
> El Martillo
> Casa Magna Oscuro Belicoso
> Arturo Fuente Don Carlos
> Baccarat Rothschild
> Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto
> Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu No. 5
> Tatuaje Miami Reserva SW
> Ramon Bueso Genesis Torpedo
> Ramon Bueso Intro Taster
> El Rey Del Mundo Rob. OSC.
> Arturo Fuente DBL Chateau MAD
> Ramon Bueso Odyssey Toro
> Perdomo Habano Robusto MAD
> Genesis The Project Ashtray Sampler
> Joya de Nic Antanos Consul
> Ramon Bueso Intro Taster
> 601 BLUE BP MAD Prominente
> Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 '50 Years' Robusto -
> Tatuaje La Casita Criolla Corona Gorda
> Tatuaje Fausto Robusto Extra
> Man O' War Puro Authentico Corona
> Ashton Aged Maduro Pyramid
> Oliva Serie 'V' Sampler - Box of 5
> Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 '50 Years' Robusto 10
> Torano Exodus '50 Years' Robusto (Single) 7
> Pinolero by AJ Fernandez Figurado - 5-Pack
> Torano Mega-Sampler III - 20 Cigars
> Genesis The Project by Ramon Bueso Muy Bueso 8
> Pinolero by AJ Fernandez Figurado 5
> Liga Privada Undercrown Corona Viva 5
> Arturo Fuente Rothschild Maduro 5
> 601 Serie Blue Box-Press Maduro Prominente 5
> La Aurora 107 Gran 107 5
> Pinolero by AJ Fernandez Robusto 5
> Humidifier - Black Round 1
> Oliva Serie 'V' Melanio Churchill 1
> Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Maduro Churchill 5
> El Rey del Mundo Robusto Larga 5
> Tatuaje La Casita Criolla Corona 5
> El Rey del Mundo Robusto Suprema Oscuro 5
> CAO MX2 Toro
> Ashton Aged Maduro #10
> Ashton Aged Maduro #60
> Ashton Aged Maduro #56
> Casa Magna Torito Colorado
> Casa Magna Extraordinario Colorado
> Kristoff Ligero Maduro Robusto
> Brick House Mighty Mighty
> Brick House Robusto
> CroMagnon (Connecticut Broadleaf Maduro)EMH Robusto Extra
> CroMagnon Knuckle Dragger
> CroMagnon Mandible
> CroMagnon Anthropology
> CroMagnon Cranium
> Aquitaine Mandible
> Liga Privada Undercrown
> Liga Privada #9 Toro
> Torano Casa Torano Tubos
> Torano Loyal Robusto
> Torano Master BFC
> Torano Master Churchill
> Torano Master Habano Maduro Toro Gordo
> Torano Loyal BFC
> Torano Salutem Toro Major
> Torano Vault Toro
> Oliva Serie V Melanio Maduro Torpedo
> Oliva Serie V Double Toro 2
> Liga Privada Undercrown Corona Doble
> Drew Estate Subculture My Uzi Weighs a Ton 6x60
> Four Kicks by Crowned Heads Robusto Extra
> Oliva Serie V Special V Figurado
> Aquitaine EMH
> Intemperance BA XXI Ambition
> San Cristobal Clasico
> Illusione 'hl' Holy Lance
> Drew Estate Subculture My Uzi Weighs a Ton +11
> Illusione Epernay '09 Le Elegance
> La Aurora Preferidos Maduro No. 2
> BOTL Small Batch 2010 by PDR
> San Cristobal Clasico -
> Illusione 'hl' Holy Lance
> Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure
> Drew Estate Subculture My Uzi Weighs a Ton +11
> Illusione Epernay '09 Le Elegance
> La Aurora Preferidos Maduro No. 2
> Man O' War Puro Authentico Corona
> San Cristobal Elegancia Grandioso
> San Cristobal Elegancia Robusto
> Perdomo 20th Anniversary Maduro Epicure
> Aquitaine Cranium
> Kristoff Ligero Maduro Churchill
> Ortega Serie D Maduro No. 8
> Room 101 Daruma Sucio 7x48, Monstro (5 x 60)
> Room 101 Master Collection One Sucio 7x48


thats a big purchase. lots of good sticks in there. is that all from cigarbid


----------



## 2COOL4U

smitty8202 said:


> thats a big purchase. lots of good sticks in there. is that all from cigarbid


Not really, trying to make a point for members to put pictures up to there purchases, but I did purchase those this year


----------



## smitty8202

2COOL4U said:


> Not really, trying to make a point for members to put pictures up to there purchases, but I did purchase those this year


always nice to see pictures of peoples hauls


----------



## jp1979

5 MOW Puro Authentico
Box of Flor De Las Antillas
4 Panacea Natural Perfectos
4 Panacea Maduro Torpedos
1 Anejo #55 
1 WOAM
1 Between the Lines


----------



## Calikind

Oliva - Serie V Melanio Maduro - Torpedo, Oliva sampler free with box. 5 Crowned Heads - Four Kicks - Sublime ,5 Brick House - Classic - Mighty Mighty - Maduro, 2 Opus X - #4 - Rosado


----------



## FlipMo

This week I bought 3 boxes...

Alec Bradley Black Market (1 box each of the Torpedo's and Gordo's)
Liga Privada Feral Flying Pig (1 box)


----------



## Merovius

Lookie what I found! Didnt expect to find this in Tirana, sa surprize e bukur!



The take:
Siglo V Tubos
Unicos 2007
Monte 2 2011
RA EL 2011
Boli Finos 2010
Punch Punch Tubos 2009
Hoyo EL 2011
Monte Regata 2013
Boli Bulgaria 2011
Romeo Wide Church 2011
Upmann EL 2012


Behike 52s


Cohiba 1966 2011
More Monte 2s 2011
Paratagas 898 2012
Hoyo Epi Oct 2011 (plumey)
Monte EL 520 2012 (a lot of cigar)
Behike 54 2012


----------



## Merovius

Posting from an unusual location on foreign media, caused a bit of a mistake. Mods please delete. 

My apologies.


----------



## ChiGars

A little NYE stop at the B&M


----------



## GA Gator

ChiGars said:


> A little NYE stop at the B&M
> View attachment 47254


Nice

I really like the mr Sam. I wish they were bigger.


----------



## sullen

got a great deal on a box of LAdC Mi Amor Reservas


----------



## Jerren

A five pack of Sosa Third Harvest just came in on new years eve. Due to a prior bad experience, I won't be smoking any cigars right off the truck again.


----------



## im1livewire

Fuente Casa Cuba (Doble Seis). Gonna let 'em sit for a few months before partaking.


----------



## JayEsseff

Perdomo 10th Champagne Magnum Tubo Box
Fuente Double Chateau Connecticut x 5
Oliva Connecticut Reserve Lonsdale x 5
Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles x 5
Rocky American Market Robusto
Rocky Cuban Blend Robusto Maduro
Rocky Rosado Robusto
Rocky Edge Lite Robusto Natural
Rocky Honduran Toro Natural
Rocky Sun Grown Robusto Natural
Rocky Vintage 99 Robusto Natural
Rocky Vintage 1990 Robusto Maduro
Rocky Vintage 1992 Robusto Dark Natural
Padron 1926 Maduro Sampler (Not technically a purchase, a good friend gave it to me as a gift)


----------



## Just1ce

Just stopped by the B&M and picked up 4 AF hemingway short story


----------



## pulse746

La Aurora Preferidos treasure box, extremely disappointed with construction, especially after what they charge for these.


----------



## BlueDevil07

2 LADC Mi Amor robustos
2 Diesel Deliriums
5 Diesel UCs


----------



## JayEsseff

pulse746 said:


> La Aurora Preferidos treasure box, extremely disappointed with construction, especially after what they charge for these.


I have a love/hate relationship with them, lol. Not only for your reason, but because they have some of the worst first light tastes of any cigar. Once they get going though...Wow.


----------



## eagle79

Just picked up an Opus X Angels Share! Probably going to fire it up this weekend.


----------



## rbelcastro

Just got me some Tat Black Lanceros!


----------



## A.McSmoke

2 San Cristobal Revelation Prophet
2 La Palina El Diario KB


----------



## Btubes18

Just snagged a bundle of nica rustica 25 for less than $110 shipped....damn good deal at famous smoke.


----------



## sullen

2011 Anejo 60s


----------



## ATCarp




----------



## sjcruiser36

Davidoff Nicaragua 5-pack for myself while online shopping for a box of flavored and machine made smokes as gift (person doesn't smoke regular/non-infused cigars).


----------



## sullen

ATCarp said:


> View attachment 47303
> 
> View attachment 47304
> 
> View attachment 47305
> 
> View attachment 47306
> 
> View attachment 47307


Good shopping!


----------



## ATCarp

Thank you, sir. There's a B&M in town that is sadly going out of business and they were having a sale. Plus I got a few things from CI!


sullen said:


> Good shopping!


----------



## Eastcoastmountaineer

Box of montecristo especial #3 
5pack of My father #1 
5pack of A Fuente 858
Two A fuente anejos


----------



## ATCarp

i just realized my pics didn't show up....


sullen said:


> Good shopping!


----------



## eagle79

Camacho Mike Ditka Throwback Edition


----------



## Just1ce

Still waiting on shipment but I won a box of Cusano LXI Sungrown churchill and a box of Asylum premium toro on cigar auctioneer


----------



## Jerren

1 Flor De Las Antillas Toro
1 La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Reserva Magnifico
1 La Gloria Cubana Serie R Estili No. Sixty


----------



## Jerren

Ah I forgot to mention I ordered 4 more Sosa Third Harvest WaveII's These things are wonderful. I don't even know what made me try these out but I love the one I had ROTT.


----------



## jjashikki

A box of Fuente Anejo 77 Sharks :banana:


----------



## Jerren

Too cold to actually smoke any cigars, so I figure I'll just do the next best thing and buy some. my local B&M has some Arturo Fuente Don Carlos #2 Belicoso so I grabbed one of those during break.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Here is my last purchase. They are from a box split.

4-T52 Belicoso
2-UF-4

View attachment 82839


----------



## Jerren

Too cold to actually smoke any cigars, so I figure I'll just do the next best thing and buy some. my local B&M has some Arturo Fuente Don Carlos #2 Belicoso so I grabbed one of those during break.


----------



## eagle79

jjashikki said:


> A box of Fuente Anejo 77 Sharks :banana:


Awesome and Enjoy!


----------



## BlueDevil07

A box of Nica Libre robustos off Cbid. The price was worth it. I blame @brimy623. lol


----------



## Hog.A.NCSU

Just got a box of Romeo y Julieta Star Crossed, along with some Bolivar 5 packs and a few various singles. New year=new sticks :bounce:


----------



## brimy623

LOL
I wish it was me!! @BlueDevil07


----------



## 10 Gauge

Just picked up a few samplers from JR to find a good daily smoke to stick with. Got a sampler from H. Uppman, Romeo Y Julieta, and Punch. Excited to start sampling!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

A fiver of Undercrown Corona Viva.


----------



## FlipMo

1 box (two 25 stick bundles) of Nica Rustica


----------



## brimy623

2 - LP No. 9








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Old Smokey

2 La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Reserva and a single La Gloria Cubans Serie R black.


----------



## biodarwin

1 - Headley Grange Corona Grande
5 -Camacho Havana Monarca
5 - La Flor Dominicana Air Bender Matatan
5 - Herrera Esteli by Drew Estate Short Corona
5 - AF 8-5-8 Maduro


----------



## D307P

A box of Davidoff Nicaragua Robustos from Small Batch Cigar in California. Second order from them. First class operation for service. They also enclosed a Davidoff White Label and one of their perfect cutters.


----------



## Old Smokey

D307P said:


> A box of Davidoff Nicaragua Robustos from Small Batch Cigar in California. Second order from them. First class operation for service. They also enclosed a Davidoff White Label and one of their perfect cutters.


Very nice, those look great. I haven't smoked one but have read good things.


----------



## Sprouthog

Room 101 Meet Your Maker 6-Cigar Assortment


----------



## tkuharski

got a 10 count E.P. Carrillo Core Short Run from Cbid.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

_Fiver:
_JDN Cabinetta No. 11

_Singles: _ 
Antano 1970 Gran Consul 
Joya Celebracion Toro 
LFD Cabinet Oscuro Nat L-200 
LFD Ligero L250 
LFD Reserva Especial Belicoso


----------



## cigarDon

Let me know how you like those Davidoff Nic's...I was interested in buying and would love to try! I just got (4) CAO "Boss" Sopranos!! Damn Good!


----------



## Eastcoastmountaineer

Today I received in the mail the 4 pack flight sampler of the Liga #9 . On a positive, when I opened the bubble wrap the aroma smacked me in the face. Never had that happen before. However,they all seemed to have distinct veins on their wrappers. I assume this is usual for them and not a fluke, but isnt this generally a negative attribute???


----------



## justbrew77

These came in yesterday, can't wait to fire one up.


----------



## ejewell

Eastcoastmountaineer said:


> Today I received in the mail the 4 pack flight sampler of the Liga #9 . On a positive, when I opened the bubble wrap the aroma smacked me in the face. Never had that happen before. However,they all seemed to have distinct veins on their wrappers. I assume this is usual for them and not a fluke, but isnt this generally a negative attribute???


For Liga's it is pretty normal. If I go into a B&M I like to pick em up and get the ones with the most oil and minimal veins, but they've always been fantastic.


----------



## DeNomad

Arturo Feunte Gran Reserva, 4" Perfecto
Alec Bradley Connecticut, Robusto


----------



## Just1ce

Getting a couple of auction orders this week.

cbid:
20 calle ocho churchill sumatra (great with about two years rest)
20 Partagas Cifuentes Diciembre
5 Torano Exodus Silver robusto
5 Wynwood Honduras toro
5 Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend robusto
24 PDR Small batch habano robusto

Cigar auctioneer:
18 Cusano LXI Sungrown toro
25 Asylum premium toro
5 Perdomo Habano robusto
5 Torano Exodus Silver robusto


----------



## jjashikki

Stopped by a B&M last night and got
2 Fuente Anejo 46's
1 La Duena Belicoso #2 
1 Alec Bradley Prensado Torpedo

And off the devil site
box of La Perla Habana Cobre
5 Pack AVO XO Robustos


----------



## GnarlyEggs

5 Angel Share Perfexion X
10 Angel Share Fuente Fuente

Plus some random singles from brothers like T52 Pig, Little Boris, ect.


----------



## Just1ce

Stopped by the B&M today. They run a special every thursday buy 3 get another for free so I usually stop in on Thursdays and pick up 4 of something. Anyway, today I nabbed 4 Perla del Mar P.


----------



## sullen

got my dark rituals and mi amor reservas, it was like Xmas all over again.


----------



## Btubes18

Stopped by the Fratello Cigars event at Drapers in DC. Wow, Omar is a great guy. Really enjoyed talking to him.

Picked up a box of coronas and they gave me 5 cigars free.


----------



## jjashikki

Got a box of Prensado Churchills from Atlantic. Great price on the box.


----------



## Sprouthog

Kristoff Ligero Maduro Lancero 5-pack


----------



## Midnight_Ryder

Liga Undercrown, #9 , T-52, and a MUWAT. Got them in the humi and saving them for a special occasion. Also picked up a bundle of Flor de Oliva off CI. Gonna let those rest for a bit.


----------



## NasierK

Cain Nub Maduro 464T


----------



## mrvrsick

A couple of 5 Vegas sticks, High Primings, "A", and "AAA". Hope they're good!!


----------



## rovensmoke

A couple five packs Oliva V maduros and Melanio Maduros and a box of Padilla vintage torpedoes.


----------



## BoogieEngineer

Nothing for almost a month. I'm proud of myself lol


----------



## trekwars2000

Just bought a box of Sancho Panza Double Maduro Robusto (4.5x50) (for a coworker), 5 pack of MF LB 1922 Petite Robusto (4.5x50), 5 pack of Oliva V Lancero (7x38) and an Oliva Sampler with 4 each of Serie ‘O’ Robusto (5x50), Connecticut Reserve Robusto (5x50), Serie ‘G’ Robusto (4.5x50), Saison Robusto (5x50). 

I get a Moretti Churchill Quad-Flame Lighter and Xikar CI Inpress Lighter as well.


----------



## eagle79

I just smoked an Angel's Share--you're in for a treat!


----------



## tkuharski

just picked up from my B&M 2 boxes of Sobresalente


----------



## cpmcdill

Just got a "Best of Tatuaje" 5-pack:
1 Cabaiguan Guapos RX Natural (5 1/4 x 50)
1 El Triunfador No. 4 Natural (5 x 48 )
1 La Riqueza No. 4 Maduro (5 x 48 )
1 Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles Natural (5 x 50)
1 Tatuaje Series P Robusto Natural (5 x 50) 

Plus a 5-pack of La Gloria Cubana Gilded Age.

I've been smoking a lot of the Gilded Age so I'm stocking up some more. Some of these Tatuaje styles I haven't tried yet, and I'm looking forward to them.


----------



## D307P

cpmcdill said:


> Just got a "Best of Tatuaje" 5-pack:
> 1 Cabaiguan Guapos RX Natural (5 1/4 x 50)
> 1 El Triunfador No. 4 Natural (5 x 48 )
> 1 La Riqueza No. 4 Maduro (5 x 48 )
> 1 Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles Natural (5 x 50)
> 1 Tatuaje Series P Robusto Natural (5 x 50)
> 
> Plus a 5-pack of La Gloria Cubana Gilded Age.
> 
> I've been smoking a lot of the Gilded Age so I'm stocking up some more. Some of these Tatuaje styles I haven't tried yet, and I'm looking forward to them.


I really like the Tatuaje Cabaiguan. I pick them up on Cbid for $25 for a 5 pack. Try the 10th anniversary for a great smoke


----------



## D307P

Did a split with 2 other guys at the B&M today on a 50 count box of Illusione Rothchildes


----------



## cpmcdill

D307P said:


> I really like the Tatuaje Cabaiguan. I pick them up on Cbid for $25 for a 5 pack. Try the 10th anniversary for a great smoke


Wow, thanks for the recommendation! It's a brand that has impressed me so far, so I'll definitely be keeping an eye peeled for the 10th Anniversary.


----------



## Mr Dude65

My 21st birthday is tomorrow, so I grabbed myself a couple special occasion smokes! Grabbed both for less than $25 due to Wisconsin's ridonkulous tobacco taxes!

Liga Privada UF-13
2011 Viaje S&B Mystery (MY FIRST VIAJE EVER!!!)

Here they are in all their glory!


----------



## Cardinal

Some Anejos - four #46s and a pair of Sharks.


----------



## KevP

Picked up two more Dirty Rats and two Opus X Angel Share.


----------



## FlipMo

Drew Estate 3 box purchase: Liga Privada #9 Belicoso Oscuro, Feral Flying Pigs, Undercrown Gordito

View attachment 82965


----------



## KS-Derek

Caught a deal over on Cheaphumidors.com and have a 5 pack of Cohiba Red Dot Churchills in route


----------



## ChiGars

2 UF-13
2 Liga 9
2 Liga T52
2 La Palina Mr Sam


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel




----------



## Clevelandpoet

Camacho Connecticut Churchill
and a
6 pack of Don Lino Dark Horse Robusto


----------



## brimy623

Look what landed on my beach!!
Going to check the rH after sitting in the post office for two days & a day in transit.
Put them to sleep to adjust to 65% & then get to see what the buzz is all about!
Thx @sullen forgetting it be know that Atlantic had some.


----------



## GoBears

10 Nica Libre (6x54)
5 Vegas Series A Apostle
10 Alec Bradley 90+ rated 2nds Robusto (5.2x52)
First chance to try the Nica Libres and 5 Vegas. 
I think I got a deal at 25 sticks for $65 or about $2.60 a stick.


----------



## 2COOL4U

Exclusive from Tobacco Locker

2 Intemperance EC XVIII Faith
2 Intemperance BA XXI Envy
2 CroMagnon Mode 5
2 Aquitaine Mode 5


----------



## Bruck

I picked up a rather large La Aroma de Cuba the other day, don't know what they call the vitola but it was basically a fat churchill. Burned for 2+ hours.


----------



## sullen

the el jefe is like 7x60


----------



## 2COOL4U

Illusione '4/2g' Churchill
Illusione 'cg:4' White Horse
Ashton VSG Illusion


----------



## FlipMo

Alec Bradley Fine & Rare

View attachment 82997


View attachment 82998


View attachment 82999


----------



## Laynard

FlipMo said:


> Alec Bradley Fine & Rare
> 
> View attachment 82997
> 
> 
> View attachment 82998
> 
> 
> View attachment 82999


Those look real nice.


----------



## loulax07

2COOL4U said:


> Exclusive from Tobacco Locker
> 
> 2 Intemperance EC XVIII Faith
> 2 Intemperance BA XXI Envy
> 2 CroMagnon Mode 5
> 2 Aquitaine Mode 5


Enjoy. Quality smokes there. Just got a bundle of Cro Mode5 and love em. Will be amazing with some rest. I don't even think the Aquitaine Mode5 are in stores yet


----------



## Just1ce

Got an auction order en route (it won't be too hard to guess which site I got it from):

1 - La Aurora Preferidos tubo sampler
1 - EP Carillo Short Run Robusto
1 - Tres Reynas Belicoso
1 - Montecristo Media Noche No. 3
1 - Tatuaje Ambos Mundos Habano Toro #1 
1 - Padilla Vintage Churchill
5 - Camacho corojo maduro petite
10 - Man O'War Puro authentico maduro
5 - Diesel Corona
5 - Diesel Hair of the dog toro
1 - Perdomo ESV 2002 6 cigar sampler

Average came out just over $3.50 per stick with shipping.


----------



## brimy623

2COOL4U said:


> Exclusive from Tobacco Locker
> 
> 2 Intemperance EC XVIII Faith
> 2 Intemperance BA XXI Envy
> 2 CroMagnon Mode 5
> 2 Aquitaine Mode 5


Nice pick up!
Where did you find the Mode 5's?



FlipMo said:


> Alec Bradley Fine & Rare
> 
> View attachment 82997
> 
> 
> View attachment 82998
> 
> 
> View attachment 82999


I have one resting, Have you smoked one before this sweet haul?



loulax07 said:


> Enjoy. Quality smokes there. Just got a bundle of Cro Mode5 and love em. Will be amazing with some rest. I don't even think the Aquitaine Mode5 are in stores yet


Indeed!


----------



## 2COOL4U

loulax07 said:


> Enjoy. Quality smokes there. Just got a bundle of Cro Mode5 and love em. Will be amazing with some rest. I don't even think the Aquitaine Mode5 are in stores yet


Yes, this is the only way to get the Aquitaine Mode 5 right now, can't wait


----------



## GunsCars&Guitars

5 pack of Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consul for $3.20 per stick on their way from cigarmonster . com special; haven't had them but they sound good and the price seemed good too.

Phillip


----------



## cpmcdill

GunsCars&Guitars said:


> 5 pack of Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consul for $3.20 per stick on their way from cigarmonster . com special; haven't had them but they sound good and the price seemed good too.
> 
> Phillip


They are amazing. One of my top favorites. Enjoy!


----------



## FlipMo

brimy623 said:


> I have one resting, Have you smoked one before this sweet haul?


Yes, but not from this box. A couple of weeks ago, I called up my local B&M asked them if they had any of the Alec Bradley Fine & Rare's. They told me that they only had 3 sticks available. I told them to hold on to them for me and I'll pick them up on the way home from work. About an hour later, they called me back and told me that they actually have an unopened box that they didnt realize they had. I, of course, told them I'll take the box. I bought the box and 1 stick to smoke there in their lounge. Very good smoke. I'm going to let the box rest for a couple of months before I touch another F&R stick. Since it's still winter, it will be easy to resist the temptation to smoke a cigar for another 2-3 months at home since I only smoke outside unless I'm at the cigar lounge hanging out with my friends.


----------



## FlipMo

Drew Estate Herrera Esteli Piramide Fino (* I havent even tried one yet, but since CA rated it a score of 94 and it's #8 in the top 25 Cigars of 2013, I thought I buy a box.)

View attachment 83024


----------



## brimy623

@2COOL4U
Sorry, I was too mesmerized by the cigars & didn't read the whole thread.
I see the vendor at the top!
Thx


----------



## Sad Man's Tongue

1 CAO Brizilia
1 CAO America
2 Flor De Las Antillas


----------



## 2COOL4U




----------



## KevP

2 Dirty Rats
2 Liga no 9


----------



## Jerren

Davidoff Nicaragua Robusto x2
Liga Undercrown x2
Liga Privada Undercrow 1 tin of 4


----------



## sullen

got a box on goldie no. 5's en route.

these better live up to the hype, even with a slight discount, they were still expensive...


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> got a box on goldie no. 5's en route.
> 
> these better live up to the hype, even with a slight discount, they were still expensive...


Nice!
Those are becoming HTF.


----------



## Gordo1473

sullen said:


> got a box on goldie no. 5's en route.
> 
> these better live up to the hype, even with a slight discount, they were still expensive...


They are very nice smoke


----------



## ejewell

sullen said:


> got a box on goldie no. 5's en route.
> 
> these better live up to the hype, even with a slight discount, they were still expensive...


I have about a box and a half. I really like them.


----------



## imported_mark_j

My Father No. 1

I can't stop buying these things every time I see a deal. I already had 8 in my humidor and bought 10 more because they were on sale at CM. I have an illness.


----------



## sullen

cool, good to hear....
i figure if i don't like them it should be easy enough to sell a partial box of 8 or 9, and with the reviews being what they are and missing the boat on the no 2, can't go wrong.


----------



## pmr1010

My most recent purchase was a box of Sol Cubano Classic. Very good "sleeper" cigar.

I also got a box of CLE Corojo Robusto and a box of Liga Privada Undercrown Toro at the same time. It was Christmas so I splurged. 

They are all great cigars, the UC being the best in my opinion but the Sol Cubano and the CLE are very good too. And at the price point, Sol Cubano is a very good purchase.


----------



## cpmcdill

Just got a box of DE Hererra Esteli robustos. Put them in the humidor to rest a while, but I may get impatient...

Oh, and I picked up a Camacho Corojo at the local B&M last night. They're usually good with smoke-ready sticks, so I might light that up tonight or tomorrow evening.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Finally got my hands on the 2013 Toast Across America. I get each year's edition, but for some reason it took a while for me to get the 2013. Looking forward to trying the Diamond Crown Black Diamond (curious to see if it really is any different than the previous DC Maduro), and the Destino al Siglo Anniversario is going to go to sleep for a while...


----------



## nice_ash

Very interesting that you got the 2013 coffin with those two cigars. I just bought the 2012 set with the Julius Caesar and the Opus X Figurados. I was pretty excited to get that set as they are getting close to not being available much anymore from what I've seen. 

I also purchased a box of 9 Fuente Grand AniverXario (Destino al Siglo) and received the 30 or so cigars that I won on CBID which included:

8 CAO Black 
10 Gurhka Centurian
8 Nub in varying wrappers
And a couple random cigars. 

All is all it was an expensive day for this noobie 

Looking forward to smoking these but I think I will let some of these sit and rest for awhile.


----------



## D307P

25 count bundle of Nica Rustica


----------



## jp1979

At my local I picked up
5 CAO Anni Maduros in their close out bin for 3.99 a stick with super yellow cellos.
5 CLE Corojo Coronas another bargain bin find $3.99 a stick
2 CyB TAA Lanceros 
1 Lat Mad44


----------



## ncast2523

3 Sharks
2 LFD Chisels
4 Opus X Angel Shares

And probably some more stuff I won on cbid...


----------



## 2COOL4U




----------



## nice_ash

Cashed my check and stopped into the local store.

Some nice finds and I'm little bit poorer but with the ESG's I'm richer in ways money can't buy!

My purchase was:

2 Ashton ESG Churchill's
7 Diamond Crown Maximus (robusto #5 )
1 Diamond Crown (robusto)
1 Padron 1926 Torpedo
1Quorum maduro torpedo (for a buddy who knows nothing about cigars to have tonight at a bonfire/get together)


----------



## defetis

If you guys have the patience, I just got a 4 pack of CAO Sopranos on CBID, its a free fall, todays the last day. Ticker takes forever but I got them for $24.41 which is a killer deal for these


----------



## Cardinal

I only meant to stop by and smoke a cigar, but I trust all the guys at the shop and one highly recommended the El Triunfador lancero. Despite the fact my wineador is bursting at the seams I grabbed one to try, and since I was at it I snagged a Herrera Esteli lonsdale too. Smoked a 262 Revere and will get to these sometime later.


----------



## hunter19delta

defetis said:


> If you guys have the patience, I just got a 4 pack of CAO Sopranos on CBID, its a free fall, todays the last day. Ticker takes forever but I got them for $24.41 which is a killer deal for these


Good look Joel. I just grabbed a pack for $23.72. It will be my first time trying these..... if I open them that is.


----------



## A.McSmoke

The results of very little "I was just going in to grab 2,maybe 3 "cigar purchasing dicipline LoL:

Camacho Mike Ditka Throwback
Headley Grange 
Aging Room F55 Quatro Box Press
EP Carillo Robusto
La Gloria Cubana Artesanos De Obelisko (2)
La Palina El Diario KB
Cain NUB Maduro


----------



## Bruck

Latest cbid indulgence:
10 Nica Libre double perfectos, just under $20 on free fall and 5 Bahia Blus for $5 (on recommendation from @B-daddy).


----------



## kmwrestle

Latest Cbid Win:
3x Padilla Vintage Reserve Torpedo
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Magnifico - 5 Cigars


----------



## 2COOL4U

CAO Angry Santa
CAO Evil Snowman
CAO Mx2
Camacho Triple Maddy (older release-same blend)
Punch Bareknuckle
Punch Uppercut
Hoyo Excalibur Dark Knight
CAO VR
Four Kicks Corona Gorda
Don Carlos 2007
Viaje Candy Cane
:yo:


----------



## 2COOL4U

Illusione cg:4 Maduro - White Horse
Illusione Epernay Le Monde
Illusione hl Maduro - The Holy Lance
:wink:


----------



## 2COOL4U

CroMagnon Mode 5 Cigars 5 Pack
Another Catador de Los Perfectos 8 Count Cigar Sampler (Got the last one, there all gone)
:yo:


----------



## Laynard

2COOL4U said:


> CAO Angry Santa
> CAO Evil Snowman
> CAO Mx2
> Camacho Triple Maddy (older release-same blend)
> Punch Bareknuckle
> Punch Uppercut
> Hoyo Excalibur Dark Knight
> CAO VR
> Four Kicks Corona Gorda
> Don Carlos 2007
> Viaje Candy Cane
> :yo:


This. Except my GOF is Serie B. Gotta love WTS. Thanks Tobias!


----------



## 2COOL4U

Laynard said:


> This. Except my GOF is Serie B. Gotta love WTS. Thanks Tobias!


Can't wait to try the GOF, did he say how long these cigars have been resting?


----------



## Laynard

2COOL4U said:


> Can't wait to try the GOF, did he say how long these cigars have been resting?


No. Mine will be a few months into the rotation anyways. Saving the holiday ones for 11 months. Although that Triple Maddie looks really tempting!


----------



## 2COOL4U

Laynard said:


> No. Mine will be a few months into the rotation anyways. Saving the holiday ones for 11 months. Although that Triple Maddie looks really tempting!


Thanks brother, I'll PM him for the specifics


----------



## Chromefatty

At my local B&M.
Nica Rustica
Flor de las Antillas


----------



## 2COOL4U

Laynard said:


> No. Mine will be a few months into the rotation anyways. Saving the holiday ones for 11 months. Although that Triple Maddie looks really tempting!





> The CAO Xmas sticks have been resting for a couple months. The Viaje is a 2012, the Habanos are relatively young (2013s) and everything else has 6 to 8 months on it @ ~65 Rh. Thanks again for buying them.
> 
> Tobias


thanks


----------



## jp1979

Cabaiguan Guapo Maduro (Smoking this one now)
UF-13
MOW Dark Aged Maduro
Gurkha Cellar Reserve Limitada x2


----------



## Chromefatty

(5) La Riqueza no.4 robusto
Under 20 bucks shipped from the monster.


----------



## tkuharski

picked these up over the weekend.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Went to the CI Superstore in Bethlehem for a herf with some fellas and couldn't help myself.



1 Box Jason's
2 Ave Maria Templars
Cain F Lancero
Camacho Liberty 2013
Liga Privada T52
Davidoff Nicaragua Toro
Viaje Skull & Bones

and assorted flavored sticks for my girlfriend's new found fondness for cigars.


----------



## Just1ce

My latest from cbid and I seriously need to stop for a while.

25 Indian tabac limited reserve churchills
5 Torano Exodus Silver Torpedo
1 Headley Grange Eminentes
1 La Aurora Barrel Aged Robusto
2 Varina farms breakfast blend robusto
1 Torano Colosseum toro
1 San Lotano Connecticut toro
1 Diesel Delirium
1 Headley Grange Dobles
1 H. Upmann 1844 reserve churchill
1 Gurkha Black Dragon Churchill
1 Graycliffe G2 presidente
1 Cain Maduro 550 tubo
1 Diesel crucible


----------



## TorchandCutter

My latest purchase was a cab of 50 Tatuaje Verocu no. 5 on Cigar Auctioneer for $116


----------



## rjwillow

5 Vegas High Primings corona. Got a box at a stupid, low bid. Very tasty.
Also some perdomo habano maduros and perdomo Cuban parejo maduros. Took the chance of bidding on cbid and CA at the same time before I left the computer for the night and found that I won in the AM...


----------



## B-daddy

A few singles today at the B&M. 

Aging Room F55 Quattro (smoked it)
La Reloba Sumatra (smoked it)
Lat MAD 54
Padron londres
CyB Toro
Fratello Robusto


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Don ( @Herf N Turf ) called me up last week while I was driving home because he had stopped by a B&M he typically doesn't go to and thought he would check to see if I wanted him to pick up anything for me since I don't have a shop in my city. Talk about a quality BOTL! My spoils arrived in the mailbox this afternoon:


----------



## huskers

Just1ce said:


> My latest from cbid and I seriously need to stop for a while.
> 
> 25 Indian tabac limited reserve churchills
> 5 Torano Exodus Silver Torpedo
> 1 Headley Grange Eminentes
> 1 La Aurora Barrel Aged Robusto
> 2 Varina farms breakfast blend robusto
> 1 Torano Colosseum toro
> 1 San Lotano Connecticut toro
> 1 Diesel Delirium
> 1 Headley Grange Dobles
> 1 H. Upmann 1844 reserve churchill
> 1 Gurkha Black Dragon Churchill
> 1 Graycliffe G2 presidente
> 1 Cain Maduro 550 tubo
> 1 Diesel crucible


Little over $100 before freight?


----------



## huskers

Tobias Lutz said:


> Don ( @Herf N Turf ) called me up last week while I was driving home because he had stopped by a B&M he typically doesn't go to and thought he would check to see if I wanted him to pick up anything for me since I don't have a shop in my city. Talk about a quality BOTL! My spoils arrived in the mailbox this afternoon:


Damn, good sticks!

That Don is a good fellow


----------



## Just1ce

huskers said:


> Little over $100 before freight?


$89 with freight :mrgreen:


----------



## huskers

Just1ce said:


> $89 with freight :mrgreen:


very nice.


----------



## Merovius

Checked out a new shop just a few min outside St Paul. Picked up an Ashton Estate Sun Grown and a My Father Le Bijou, 2 smokes that had been on the wishlist but hadnt seen anywhere around.


----------



## D307P

Box of Davidoff Nicaragua Tubo Robustos that I am splitting with a friend at the B&M Lounge.


----------



## sullen

Finally delivered after 9 *BUSINESS* days (12 days total) for PRIORITY shipping with our illustrious USPS.

Luckily this was a sealed box which had humidified shipping.

La Palina Goldie Laguito No.5s


----------



## Gordo1473

sullen said:


> Finally delivered after 9 *BUSINESS* days (12 days total) for PRIORITY shipping with our illustrious USPS.
> 
> Luckily this was a sealed box which had humidified shipping.
> 
> La Palina Goldie Laguito No.5s


Very nice cigars


----------



## thechasm442

I went a little nuts on cbid

Padron 64 imperial maduro x2
La Perla Habana Rojo rothschild x7
Camacho Havana petite 5 pack
Obsidian mini corona 5 pack
Oliva variety sampler box of 6
La Perla Habana robusto collection 5 pack
5 Vegas robusto 3 pack
Padron #3000 maduro x1
God of Fire by Don Carlos robusto tubo x1
Rocky Patel Fusion robusto 5 pack
Cao Black limited edition storm 5 pack


----------



## rangerdavid

Just bought a box of Padron 3000 on CI and a 10 pack of Don Pepin Garcia Classic Cuban (the black label) on cbid. Posting up pics when they come in.


----------



## brimy623

Got some other sticks coming later in the week that I thought would ship with these...



Gotta call Cigar auctioneer & find out what happened!
Them shipping by themselves makes it a loss.
Shipping was more than 1/2 the cost of the sticks!!


----------



## jjashikki

Went to my B&M and picked up a Don Pepin Garcia LE 2013 to hold on to and a Tatuaje Brown Lancero to smoke.
I just won a 3 pack of Reconquistas on the devil site and a 5 pack of the diplomatico maduros.


----------



## djcsewell

On the way I got...
5 oliva serie g maduro belicosos 
5 601 blue label prominente
Maduro Madness!


----------



## Outdoorlife

Waiting anxiously for my 18 stick sampler from cbid and picked up a few alec Bradley tempus from B&M to hold me over


----------



## rhounsell

Now that I can post pics.......recently picked up a few NCs. I've had good luck with the ABs I've tried (Prensado and Tempus) so I decided to pick up a sampler to try out a little bit more of what they have to offer. Also, decided to try out an Oliva V sampler to look at some different vitolas, I know I already enjoy the flavor profile. Finally, stocked up on a few NC favourites, the FDLA, Padron 1964 Exclusivo Maduro and some AF Hemingway SS (meant to pick up the Maduro but accidentally ordered the natural, but I enjoy them as well)


----------



## stltimmy1979

Stopped into my B&M the other day and found some Anejo 55s, priced at 13.95. Seems to be a decent deal compared to online prices and considering the rarity of the stick.


----------



## sullen

Got a box of 10 Cain f lanceros for 42$, they're on sale at Atlantic


----------



## brimy623

rhounsell said:


> Now that I can post pics.......recently picked up a few NCs. I've had good luck with the ABs I've tried (Prensado and Tempus) so I decided to pick up a sampler to try out a little bit more of what they have to offer. Also, decided to try out an Oliva V sampler to look at some different vitolas, I know I already enjoy the flavor profile. Finally, stocked up on a few NC favourites, the FDLA, Padron 1964 Exclusivo Maduro and some AF Hemingway SS (meant to pick up the Maduro but accidentally ordered the natural, but I enjoy them as well)


VERY nice haul!!


----------



## thechasm442

Latest cbid arrival today, I expect another Friday.


----------



## rhounsell

thechasm442 said:


> Latest cbid arrival today, I expect another Friday.
> 
> View attachment 47645


Nice haul, that CBID looks dangerously addictive!


----------



## JargonScott

Got a box of Añejo 77 Sharks the other day. First few smoked good, I think in 6+ months these will be dynamite.


----------



## thechasm442

rhounsell said:


> Nice haul, that CBID looks dangerously addictive!


thanks brother, it for sure is!


----------



## Btubes18

Picked up a box of Genesis the Project off CBID along with a bunch of random SWAG that I will give to buddies and flip on ebay and hopefully pay for the project sticks...


----------



## kenstogie

I got a GOF sampler and a box of Camacho Corojo Maddy PC's. Oh and also some (err 3) MOW side project 4packs and a 5ver of Phalanx's. 


Ohh and I almost forgot a 10pk of Cask Strengths and a 5ver of Tatuaje Reserva's (PC).

And also a 10pk of Diesel PC's and a 5ver of San Lontano Oval Maddys and 3 - 5pks of 601 samplers (601 bl/gr/labomba, Espinosa, LAZona)

...and also 3 Pinolero Maddys, and 4 blending Lab cigars.





... oh and a AJF hat and 2 Bugatti2002 Lighters and a 10pk of AB 90+ (yup it's a gamble) and a 4 Black Crowns PC (also a Gamble) 

I guess that's it.


----------



## kenstogie

and for the "if there is no picture it didn't happen" crowd...


----------



## thechasm442

stltimmy1979 said:


> Stopped into my B&M the other day and found some Anejo 55s, priced at 13.95. Seems to be a decent deal compared to online prices and considering the rarity of the stick.


So I'm not the only one who found a sweet Fuente deal at a local B&M.

3 weeks ago I found OpusX Robusto's for 10.95 at a random B&M I stopped by.

I need to get back up there, I only had 30 bucks on me and left my card at home!


----------



## thechasm442

kenstogie said:


> and for the "if there is no picture it didn't happen" crowd...
> 
> View attachment 47646
> 
> 
> View attachment 47647
> 
> 
> View attachment 47648
> 
> 
> View attachment 47649
> 
> 
> View attachment 47650


dude, nice pick up!


----------



## kenstogie

THanks Kevin, I definately spent my allowance this month  

I have smoked many an arturo fuente and they are usually consistant and excellent cigars .........

.....however they all look the same to me. One has gold letters another has a red stripe and another has cedar with a black satin band. 

How do you tell the difference between the AF lines??


----------



## Jerren

5-Juan Lopez Sellecion No 2


----------



## JustTroItIn

Just placed an order for some CAO and Acid infused for my wife to try and Liga Undercrowns, Aging Room Quattro, and Uzi Baitfish for me.


----------



## stltimmy1979

Jerren said:


> 5-Juan Lopez Sellecion No 2


Perhaps I am mistaken, but isn't this a CC?


----------



## thechasm442

kenstogie said:


> THanks Kevin, I definately spent my allowance this month
> 
> I have smoked many an arturo fuente and they are usually consistant and excellent cigars .........
> 
> .....however they all look the same to me. One has gold letters another has a red stripe and another has cedar with a black satin band.
> 
> How do you tell the difference between the AF lines??


I know the rare ones are lettered on the cello and will have different bands, ie. opusX and anejo. The Hemingways are figuarados and pretty easy to spot. As far as all the others I am not positive but I think the satin band has something to do with it. I know the chateau maduro has a green band, whereas the curlyhead that I tried was unbanded.

If anyone else knows more info than that I'd be interested as well, thanks!


----------



## rhounsell

kenstogie said:


> and for the "if there is no picture it didn't happen" crowd...


Oh man, look at all that MOW

Pictures are just so much better then text, I want a cigar twice as bad now.


----------



## jusphil85

Picked up a La Aroma de Cuba mi amor magnifico at the b&m last night


----------



## jjashikki

JargonScott said:


> Got a box of Añejo 77 Sharks the other day. First few smoked good, I think in 6+ months these will be dynamite.


Nice. I picked up a box right before Christmas and they've been sitting in my humidor since. I smoked one because who wouldn't but I think the fermenting wasn't quite done since it still had a hint of ammonia. I'm with you on the 6+ months.


----------



## JargonScott

jjashikki said:


> Nice. I picked up a box right before Christmas and they've been sitting in my humidor since. I smoked one because who wouldn't but I think the fermenting wasn't quite done since it still had a hint of ammonia. I'm with you on the 6+ months.


I smoked a few 55's around xmas time and they were outstanding. I like the shape of the sharks but I think the next box of Añejo's I buy will be those 55's. I think you are right, the 77's just didn't seem "finished" to me. Milder than I expected, I could inhale big drags no problem. And both the ones I smoked burned with a slight cone shape at the core. I wonder if they will burn more evenly after they stabilize.


----------



## PlatinumRespect

Just got in some Undercrowns and a DE Natural Sampler!


----------



## baddddmonkey

I'm working out of town this week and stopped by a B&M, was able to pick up a much wanted Liga Privada FFP, and UF-13. Asked if they had any sharks left, after the guy looked around for a minute he found a nearly empty box hiding at the top of the walk in. I was able to pick up two Fuente Anejo Sharks! It was a good day.


----------



## stltimmy1979

baddddmonkey said:


> I'm working out of town this week and stopped by a B&M, was able to pick up a much wanted Liga Privada FFP, and UF-13. Asked if they had any sharks left, after the guy looked around for a minute he found a nearly empty box hiding at the top of the walk in. I was able to pick up two Fuente Anejo Sharks! It was a good day.


What did you pay for the 77s?


----------



## sullen

got some 2009 and 2010 anejos today.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


>


That's a nice haul. Hope you like the Heisenbergs as much as I did.


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> That's a nice haul. Hope you like the Heisenbergs as much as I did.


Me TOO!!! :mrgreen:
Now if only I can stick to my "hiatus" until the end of march. :behindsofa:
But you folks keep getting these awesome sticks and it's like I just have to try!!!:evil::mischief:


----------



## J0N47H4N

Latest haul

CAO MX2
Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente
La Gloria Cubana Serie R
Arturo Fuente Cuban Corona
Nub 460 Cameroon
Rocky Patel Edge Torpedo


----------



## greige matter

Have been on a buying binge lately:

1 bx LAT 54
1 bx JDN Antano Dark Poderoso
1 bx LFD Airbender Poderoso Tubos
1 bx LFD Airbender Matatan Tubos


----------



## sullen




----------



## hn4cigar

That looks really nice!


----------



## 2COOL4U

Room 101 Master Collection One Sucio


----------



## brimy623

2COOL4U said:


> Room 101 Master Collection One Sucio


Awesome!!
Have you reviewed this stick yet?
If not, looking forward to it.


----------



## jjashikki

JargonScott said:


> I smoked a few 55's around xmas time and they were outstanding. I like the shape of the sharks but I think the next box of Añejo's I buy will be those 55's. I think you are right, the 77's just didn't seem "finished" to me. Milder than I expected, I could inhale big drags no problem. And both the ones I smoked burned with a slight cone shape at the core. I wonder if they will burn more evenly after they stabilize.


funny you say that actually because my uncle accidentally bought the 55's thinking they were the 77's realized they werent and bought a box of the 77's. But then he tried the 55 and decided he liked them better and went with those instead so I bought the sharks off him. I smoked one of each and I agree the 55 is outstanding. At some point I really want to just get one or two of each right of the truck and just try them all to decide which i like the best. So far it's a toss up between the 55 and 60 but we'll see how the sharks do with some time on them.


----------



## 2COOL4U

brimy623 said:


> Awesome!!
> Have you reviewed this stick yet?
> If not, looking forward to it.


Sure did, letting them rest a bit right now
Thanks


----------



## hn4cigar

Since, I can't post pictures yet due to my post count I'll just list the items that just recently came in. Visiting this site has really pushed me over the edge on buying! It's not like I smoke daily but reading so-and-so saying this stick is good and then someone else saying another stick is good, it all just quickly adds to the already long list of cigars I want to try. At the rate that I'm smoking, it might be 10 years before I go through all of these cigars. This is not including the countless other recent purchases. I literally have enough to last 10 years!

From cigar bid:
5 Vegas Robusto 3-Pack sampler x2
Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum x1
Bahia Gold Maduro Toro x3
Black Crown Corona x3
Cult Box Press x1
Cabaiguan Guapos 46 x1
Cabaiguan Guapos 54 x1
Cabaiguan Petite Cabaiguan x1
CLE Cuarenta 11/18 x1
Cuenca y Blanco Lonsdale Club x5
Diesel Corona x3
Don Pepin Legado de Pepin Toro x1
Don Pepin La Reloba Sumatra Corona x1
DPG Tabacos Baez Serie H Famosos x1
El Triunfador Lancero x3
Gurkha Centurian x1
Gurkha Vint. Shaggy Lancero x4
Illusione 'hl' Holy Lance x1
Joya de Nic Celebracion Consul x5
Joya De Nicaragua Cabinetta No. 13 Lancero x9
La Aurora 107 Robusto x5
La Aurora Preferidos #2 Connecticut x3
La Aurora 1495 Series Robusto x1
La Aurora Corojo Robusto x3
La Aurora Preferidos #2 Maduro x1
La Duena Robusto No. 5 x2
La Duena Petit Lancero No. 7 x4
La Perla Habana Robusto Collection (5-pack) x1
Liga Privada Papas Fritas x1
Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo x1
Montecristo Media Noche No. 3 x7
MOW Black Ops Maduro Toro x5
MOW Ruination Corona x4
MOW Side Project Little Devil x3
MOW Puro Authentico Corona - MADURO x3
My Father Le Bijou 1922 Pet Robusto x1
My Uzi Weighs a Ton Bait Fish x2
Nica Libre Super-Sampler (3x5 sizes) x1
Nub 4-Cigar Taster + Cutter x1
Padron '64 ANNIV. Corona x5
PDR Small Batch Black Corojo Toro x3
Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto x1
Perdomo Res. 10th MAD Robusto x1
Perdomo Lot 23 MAD Robusto x2
Pinolero Habano Figurado x1
Pinolero Maduro Torpedo x1
Sam Leccia White Corona x1
Sam Leccia Black Robusto x1
San Cristobal Guajiro (pigtail) x1
Tatuaje Havana VI Victorias x1
Tatuaje Nicaragua 7th Reserva x1
Tatuaje La Casita Criolla Short Churchill x1
Torano Casa Torano Robusto x1
Torano Exodus '50 Years' Robusto x2
Torano Exodus 1959 Robusto x2
Quesada Oktoberfest Das Boot x1

From a couple other online retailers:
Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Cuban Belicoso Sungrown x1
Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Sungrown Chateau Fuente x1
Arturo Fuente Heminway Signature Maduro x6
Arturo Fuente Heminway Work of Art Maduro x6
Arturo Fuente Rosada Sungrown Magnum R 44 x1
Ashton Classic 8-9-8 x1
Room 101 Daruma Roxxo x1
Room 101 San Adres 305 x1
Liga Privada T52 Robusto Habano x1
Liga Privada Unico Series #9 Maduro Robusto x1
Tatuaje 10th Anniversary Bon Chasseur Robusto Maduro x1
Davidoff Nicaragua Short Corona ROSAdo x5
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Maduro Perfecto x10
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller Maduro Perfecto x10


----------



## J0N47H4N

must stay away from cbid, its the devil's work


----------



## jjashikki

hn4cigar said:


> Since, I can't post pictures yet due to my post count I'll just list the items that just recently came in. Visiting this site has really pushed me over the edge on buying! It's not like I smoke daily but reading so-and-so saying this stick is good and then someone else saying another stick is good, it all just quickly adds to the already long list of cigars I want to try. At the rate that I'm smoking, it might be 10 years before I go through all of these cigars. This is not including the countless other recent purchases. I literally have enough to last 10 years!


what...


----------



## hn4cigar

jjashikki said:


> what...


What...is exactly right! I'll probably end up smoking a bit more and also be sharing with my friends when we go out.


----------



## 2COOL4U

Yea share with me


----------



## brimy623

@hn4cigar
WOW!!
That's one heck of a haul!
I would & do have storage issues!!
Probably wind up building a larger wineador or a coolidor before summer comes!


----------



## hn4cigar

brimy623 said:


> @hn4cigar
> WOW!!
> That's one heck of a haul!
> I would & do have storage issues!!
> Probably wind up building a larger wineador or a coolidor before summer comes!


I do have an empty cooler waiting for this shipment. Sigh...need...to...have...more...self...control!


----------



## hn4cigar

2COOL4U said:


> Yea share with me


You're welcome to come visit


----------



## rhounsell

Picked up these Herreras from a fellow Canadian BOTL








Plus a Johnny O....looking forward to trying them both.


----------



## Zerokruel

I absolutely enjoy these smokes. I picked this up at the B&M. I enjoy the whole Curavari line.


----------



## baddddmonkey

stltimmy1979 said:


> What did you pay for the 77s?


I'm not specifically sure on the price, didn't really care. But overall my total was slightly under $80 bucks. Which also included an Illusione Rothschild, and an Aging Room brand cigar (can't remember the size). But I'm thinking they were prolly $14-18 per Shark including taxes if I am remembering the prices of the other cigars correctly. Which isn't bad at all considering I've been trying to find a few for awhile!


----------



## stltimmy1979

Zerokruel said:


> I absolutely enjoy these smokes. I picked this up at the B&M. I enjoy the whole Curavari line.


Any idea of online stores that carry this line? I have been wanting to try them, but none of my B&Ms stock them. My online searches came up with no luck. Thanks!


----------



## jjashikki

From the devil site
Ave maria Reconquista x3
Padron Diplomatico Maduro x5
Don Pepin Garcia Lancero x2
God of Fire Double Robusto Tubo x2
God of Fire Double Robusto x3

From CI
Liga Privada Papas Fritas x4

I didn't expect to win both God of fire auctions but hey the more the merrier. And the Ligas I've been wanting to try for a while and these were all I could find for now.


----------



## 2COOL4U

stltimmy1979 said:


> Any idea of online stores that carry this line? I have been wanting to try them, but none of my B&Ms stock them. My online searches came up with no luck. Thanks!


Here you go brother....... Curivari Cigars :clap2:


----------



## Zerokruel

I found this right after I bought them at the B&M. Don't know the site, but check out Tobaccolocker.com.



stltimmy1979 said:


> Any idea of online stores that carry this line? I have been wanting to try them, but none of my B&Ms stock them. My online searches came up with no luck. Thanks!


----------



## Zerokruel

2COOL4U said:


> Here you go brother....... Curivari Cigars :clap2:


Yup! Same place I found and a lot cheaper than I paid.


----------



## Benton629

Just picked up some more Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne Robustos at The Cigar Merchant here in Lafayette.


----------



## 2COOL4U

Benton629 said:


> Just picked up some more Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne Robustos at The Cigar Merchant here in Lafayette.
> 
> View attachment 47749


Very tasty stick for the money


----------



## Benton629

Also picked up a Perdomo Sun Grown to try.


----------



## Wallbright

This weeks Cigar Auctioneer purchase. Kind of got caught up in the great prices lol.


----------



## 2COOL4U

Jesus what a haul, enjoy with the Super Bowl


----------



## JustTroItIn

...and they are here!

Acids and CAO flavors for the wife to try, Aging Room, Undercrowns, and Baitfish for me.


----------



## 2COOL4U

JustTroItIn said:


> ...and they are here!
> Acids and CAO flavors for the wife to try, Aging Room, Undercrowns, and Baitfish for me.
> View attachment 47765
> 
> View attachment 47766


Give those Undercrowns some rest (60 days) and there heaven


----------



## Regiampiero

I got a few 5 packs on cbid

5 Avo Robusto
5 Griffin Robusto
5 Padron Ambassador
5 AF Churchils 
5 Joya de Nica Celebracion Torpedos
5 Carlos Torano Exodus Silver Robusto


----------



## PlatinumRespect

Recently got in some Undercrowns (5 Belicoso, 5 Toro) and a DE Natural Sampler. =]


----------



## 2COOL4U

Tampa Sweethearts No. 500 :nod:


----------



## cpmcdill

Got 20 La Aurora Escogidos Natural robustos. Good every-day smokers. Smooth, medium-bodied, good draw ROTT


----------



## Cardinal

Regiampiero said:


> I got a few 5 packs on cbid
> 
> 5 Avo Robusto
> 5 Griffin Robusto
> 5 Padron Ambassador
> 5 AF Churchils
> 5 Joya de Nica Celebracion Torpedos
> 5 Carlos Torano Exodus Silver Robusto


Those Griffins used to be my absolute favorite mild smoke before my long cigar hiatus. Now I've moved and my local shop doesn't carry them..I've got to run one down to try. Those Silvers and Padrons are excellent too. Haven't tried your others.


----------



## Regiampiero

Cardinal said:


> Those Griffins used to be my absolute favorite mild smoke before my long cigar hiatus. Now I've moved and my local shop doesn't carry them..I've got to run one down to try. Those Silvers and Padrons are excellent too. Haven't tried your others.


This is just what happens when I'm bored and on my computer, but I can't complaint too much since I got everything for about $116. The only ones I really wanted to buy (because I've haven't tried them) are the Joyas. Anyone knows what I'm in for?


----------



## Regiampiero

Zerokruel said:


> I absolutely enjoy these smokes. I picked this up at the B&M. I enjoy the whole Curavari line.


Those are good, but my favorite is the Gloria de Leon.


----------



## Cardinal

sullen said:


>


Nice! I just got in my box of those today, can't wait to try one...in a couple months. Plus I added a Room101 Master Collection lancero to get the cheaper shipping.


----------



## B-daddy

Regiampiero said:


> ...The only ones I really wanted to buy (because I've haven't tried them) are the Joyas. Anyone knows what I'm in for?


Nope but curious myself. Share the scoop when you sample one.


----------



## Regiampiero

B-daddy said:


> Nope but curious myself. Share the scoop when you sample one.


Sure will.


----------



## Zerokruel

Regiampiero said:


> Those are good, but my favorite is the Gloria de Leon.


That or the Reserva Limitada Cafe, will be my next box puchase. All around, just great sticks.


----------



## sullen

Regiampiero said:


> This is just what happens when I'm bored and on my computer, but I can't complaint too much since I got everything for about $116. The only ones I really wanted to buy (because I've haven't tried them) are the Joyas. Anyone knows what I'm in for?


they are ****ing excellent. med body but FULL flavor.

i was very skeptic of the mild and med jdns, but after seeing how good the cyb was i tried the others...
have been consistently impressed and satisfied with all of them.


----------



## Passprotection

Cardinal said:


> Nice! I just got in my box of those today, can't wait to try one...in a couple months. Plus I added a Room101 Master Collection lancero to get the cheaper shipping.


Nice buy! I think it was you that we talked over PM's about splitting a box a month or so ago? I actually got a box two weeks ago through the dailydeal for a good price. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Cardinal

Passprotection said:


> Nice buy! I think it was you that we talked over PM's about splitting a box a month or so ago? I actually got a box two weeks ago through the dailydeal for a good price. You won't be disappointed.


Yes! I've had to delete PMs since and I couldn't remember who I'd been talking with either. Yeah I haven't bought much lately so saw someone posting one in the 'what are you smoking' thread and just had to nab 'em. I had to play tetris in the wineador to get this box in too...uhm, I should probably go grab another noob off the NST thread now that I'm thinking about it.

It's going to be tough waiting my normal couple months to try one.


----------



## Passprotection

Cardinal said:


> Yes! I've had to delete PMs since and I couldn't remember who I'd been talking with either. Yeah I haven't bought much lately so saw someone posting one in the 'what are you smoking' thread and just had to nab 'em. I had to play tetris in the wineador to get this box in too...uhm, I should probably go grab another noob off the NST thread now that I'm thinking about it.
> 
> It's going to be tough waiting my normal couple months to try one.


I know what you mean man. I have a 50qt Coleman that is FULL. I did a CC split with a fellow brother on here and had to send him his half in the box - he requested it but no way would it fit. I bought a few singles today on here and will get a few singles tomorrow that I've been eyeing for a while ($1 Cigarplace shipping tomorrow) and then I am DONE! Only smoke 1-4 cigars a week but buy a lot more than that a month!

enjoy!


----------



## sullen

Cardinal said:


> It's going to be tough waiting my normal couple months to try one.


have one this weekend, trust me they're good to go!


----------



## Cardinal

sullen said:


> have one this weekend, trust me they're good to go!


I'll probably break down haha #weak


----------



## 2COOL4U

LA Preferidos Treasures Gold :thumb:


----------



## ejewell

Cardinal said:


> I'll probably break down haha #weak


Hashtags on puff... say it ain't so...
:crash::bolt:
@Passprotection I'll take any cigars off your hands. :smoke:

I may still be sending you some if I can get some of 'dat cake.


----------



## Cardinal

ejewell said:


> Hashtags on puff... say it ain't so...
> :crash::bolt:
> @Passprotection I'll take any cigars off your hands. :smoke:
> 
> I may still be sending you some if I can get some of 'dat cake.


#sorry =(

Honestly don't know where that came from - I've never tweeted. Guess I've watched too much ESPN or something.


----------



## tkuharski

Won a full brick of MUWAT bait fish from cbid.


----------



## Passprotection

ejewell said:


> Hashtags on puff... say it ain't so...
> :crash::bolt:
> @Passprotection I'll take any cigars off your hands. :smoke:
> 
> I may still be sending you some if I can get some of 'dat cake.


I'm gona be in that 'cake line' in May for sure. Hope to stock up!!!

#peopledonthaveacluewhatwearetalkingabout

(Had to do it :eyebrows


----------



## GreenSkyy

These just came in yesterday. Not going to be able to wait to try one I don't think. The one without the cello is waiting for me....


----------



## hunter19delta

Two boxes came in yesterday. 5 Vegas High Primings and Black Crown


----------



## Regiampiero

sullen said:


> they are ****ing excellent. med body but FULL flavor.
> 
> i was very skeptic of the mild and med jdns, but after seeing how good the cyb was i tried the others...
> have been consistently impressed and satisfied with all of them.


Now you got me all excited. I'll give them a couple of weeks and then light the first one up. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ejewell

Passprotection said:


> I'm gona be in that 'cake line' in May for sure. Hope to stock up!!!
> 
> #peopledonthaveacluewhatwearetalkingabout
> 
> (Had to do it :eyebrows


smarta$$!

*hovers over deduct RG*

haha jk. :fish: :smoke:

yeah. no clue was had on this day.


----------



## jmacn

A selection of singles from my favorite place in town, including a Navarre Athos petit robusto, a Cumpay robusto and a couple of Vega Finas. Looking forward to the Navarre the most, I've never smoked a non-Americas cigar.


----------



## tkuharski

my pickup today


----------



## MDS

I got a La Palina Maduro and a tin of 5 CAO Maduros at a B&M today. Looking forward to giving them a try as I have not had either before.


----------



## Cardinal

2COOL4U said:


> LA Preferidos Treasures Gold :thumb:


I can hardly think of anything better than this. I love all 5.

Haven't had the Diamond tubo, Connecticut Broadleaf. That's pretty much #1 on my want list right now.


----------



## copper0426

Baugyt my first box ever a box of diesel shorty came with an ashtray.


----------



## 2COOL4U

Cardinal said:


> I can hardly think of anything better than this. I love all 5.
> 
> Haven't had the Diamond tubo, Connecticut Broadleaf. That's pretty much #1 on my want list right now.


Thanks for getting my juices ready for them brother!


----------



## 2COOL4U

Goldie Laguito No. 5


----------



## B-daddy

copper0426 said:


> Baugyt my first box ever a box of diesel shorty came with an ashtray.


Congrats. I dig the UHC but I've never smoked the shorty.


----------



## copper0426

B-daddy said:


> Congrats. I dig the UHC but I've never smoked the shorty.


Thanks brother o like them juat a little more.


----------



## tosis

I got some 5 packs online of small cigars to hold me through the winter

Tatuaje Reserve Petit
Cabaiguan Petit
Padron Londres Maduro
Padron Delicias Natural

Also picked up/smoked some singles at the local b&m yesterday
Nica Rustica
Illusione Rothchildes
WOAM
La Duena Petit Belicoso.


----------



## 2COOL4U

La Aurora Puro Vintage 03 Salamone
My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto



Paul Garmirian Symphony 20 Ltd Salomones
Paul Garmirian Reserva Exclusiva Corona Extra 5-Pack


----------



## imported_mark_j

2COOL4U said:


> La Aurora Puro Vintage 03 Salamone
> My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto
> Paul Garmirian Symphony 20 Ltd Salomones
> Paul Garmirian Reserva Exclusiva Corona Extra 5-Pack


Nice. The MF 1922 petite robusto are a favorite.


----------



## 2COOL4U

mark_j said:


> Nice. The MF 1922 petite robusto are a favorite.


The only MF I love and the petite is the tastiest, thanks


----------



## cjm8481

Just received my box of My Father Le Bijou Corona Gordas from Federal! To my surprise they threw in a pair of the Special S robustos.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Since it seems like I can never have enough of them... A box of 2008 God of Fire Carlito Double Coronas


----------



## jp1979




----------



## thechasm442

A few cigars from a local B&M. They had buy 4 get 1 free.

Rocky Patel 1961 
Brickhouse natural
LGC Serie R Esteli
Padron 3000 x2

Thursday I'm finally making my way back to the B&M that I found OpusX robusto's for 10.95. Hopefully they have some left.


----------



## Passprotection

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Since it seems like I can never have enough of them... A box of 2008 God of Fire Carlito Double Coronas


You do like the GOF's don't you?! I may have to give it a go again sometime.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Passprotection said:


> You do like the GOF's don't you?! I may have to give it a go again sometime.


I definitely do! A well aged Carlito is probably one of my all time favorite NCs... They definitely aren't for everyone, but they hit all the right points for me. Did I send you a Don Carlos or a Carlito last time?


----------



## Passprotection

HTML5 Gordon said:


> I definitely do! A well aged Carlito is probably one of my all time favorite NCs... They definitely aren't for everyone, but they hit all the right points for me. Did I send you a Don Carlos or a Carlito last time?


It was the 2009 Carlitos. If I'm not mistaking, it was my birthday smoke last year. arty:


----------



## brimy623

hwell:
Don't have enough room to store the box.
But I'll hang on to it for a minute.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> hwell:
> Don't have enough room to store the box.
> But I'll hang on to it for a minute.


ahhh haha i see that buying hiatus is working out real well for ya!

good stuff, nice!


----------



## jp1979

2 Rosado Sungrown Corona
2 La Palina El Diario Kill Bill


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> ahhh haha i see that buying hiatus is working out real well for ya!
> 
> good stuff, nice!


NOT AT ALL!!!!
I've got some Sencillo Black & Platinum due to land on Friday. :|
I think the only good thing is that I don't have a hell of a lot of room.


----------



## hn4cigar

brimy623 said:


> hwell:
> Don't have enough room to store the box.
> But I'll hang on to it for a minute.


You might need more than a minute to smoke a few to free up some space


----------



## hn4cigar

brimy623 said:


> NOT AT ALL!!!!
> I've got some Sencillo Black & Platinum due to land on Friday. :|
> I think the only good thing is that I don't have a hell of a lot of room.


You should probably go ahead and get another cooler ready to go


----------



## brimy623

hn4cigar said:


> You might need more than a minute to smoke a few to free up some space


If all goes on schedule I'll have my "smoking room" soon & I'll be able to puff all I want whether the wife & kiddies are home or not! So the stash will be dwindling pretty quick!



hn4cigar said:


> You should probably go ahead and get another cooler ready to go


I probably will because all of these wonderful sticks are "calling" me!! From both sides of the waters!!


----------



## J0N47H4N

Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Maduro
Drew Estate Undercrown Robusto
Ortega Serie O Maduro
The Edge Torpedo Maduro
Oliva Serie O Toro


----------



## 2COOL4U

brimy623 said:


> hwell:
> Don't have enough room to store the box.
> But I'll hang on to it for a minute.


 Nice pick up brother!


----------



## rhounsell

brimy623 said:


> hwell:
> Don't have enough room to store the box.
> But I'll hang on to it for a minute.


Beauty Padron sampler, great buy!


----------



## Old Smokey

I stopped by my B&M this afternoon as they are supposed to be getting some Fuente Angels Share. Not there yet so I bought their last 2 Fuente Don Carlos #2 .


----------



## 2COOL4U

brimy623 said:


> NOT AT ALL!!!!
> I've got some Sencillo Black & Platinum due to land on Friday. :|
> I think the only good thing is that I don't have a hell of a lot of room.


To bad your not in So Cal I got a nice Humi for sale for only $350


----------



## brimy623

2COOL4U said:


> To bad your not in So Cal I got a nice Humi for sale for only $350


That is awesome looking!
My daughter is in eagle rock! And hopefully I'll make it out there before May!


----------



## 2COOL4U

brimy623 said:


> That is awesome looking!
> My daughter is in eagle rock! And hopefully I'll make it out there before May!


Cool maybe we can meet up for a great smoke


----------



## 2COOL4U

Spendy DE UF 13


----------



## brimy623

2COOL4U said:


> Cool maybe we can meet up for a great smoke


Sounds like a plan!
When I'm heading out that way I'll let you know!


----------



## Just1ce

a box of 25 Rafael Gonzalez corona extras


----------



## 2COOL4U

Just1ce said:


> a box of 25 Rafael Gonzalez corona extras


----------



## Just1ce

2COOL4U said:


>


NC - their in the mail


----------



## Just1ce

I'm just in a mood for cigars today. I promised myself a hiatus, but my self control lost the battle. I just ordered a 10 count box of the AJ Fernandez Spectre robusto from cigar.com. They are on sale with free shipping through Sunday.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Got me some smokey sticks in the mail. Gonna have to go the tupperdor route with these sticks as the Spectre and Rico's have one heck of a smokey tobacco smell. However, unlike the KFC MUWAT I actually found these aromas very pleasant.

* 2 George A. Rico American Puros
* 2 AJ Fernandez Spectre 
* 5 Leccia Blacks


----------



## jakethesnake

I got today:

Box of Ashton VSG Eclipse

In the Mail 
Davidoff Nicaragua Toro Sampler
Flor de Las Antillas Toro Sampler


----------



## thechasm442

Went to a B&M that I favor today and had a little fun.

La Aroma De Cuba Corona
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Felicias Maduro
La FLor Dominica Double Ligero DL452
Oliva Serie V Double Robusto
Liga Privada #9 Robusto
Arturo Fuente Anejo #50

52 bucks. Not too shabby for a B&M

*correction* The smokes were only 44 bucks. 18% in taxes! I hate Illinois!


----------



## Chromefatty

(5) Tatuaje Havana VI nobles from today's Monster mash up.


----------



## sullen

cb is a mother****er......

i only planned on buying a box of short run 13s, 
and this is what i ended up with for my weekly order! :frusty::frusty::frusty:

1 x E.P. Carrillo Core Short Run '13 Corona Gorda ~ BOX OF 24

*AND*

4 x La Reloba Mexico Corona 
6 x Sencillo Platinum Short Churchill
2 x Cuenca y Blanco Corona Real 
5 x Man O' War Virtue Lonsdale
5 x E.P. Carrillo Core Short Run '13 Robusto 
5 x Sencillo Platinum Short Churchill
5 x Tatuaje Nicaragua 7th Reserva 
5 x Nica Libre Robusto
3 x San Lotano MADURO Robusto
1 x E.P. Carrillo New Wave Brillantes 
2 x El Triunfador Lancero Original
1 x L'Atelier El Suelo Terreno 
1 x Cabaiguan Robusto Extras 
5 x La Herencia Cub. CORE Toro
5 x 5 Vegas Triple-A Torpedo
5 x Joya De Nicaragua Cabinetta No. 7 Toro 
5 x Indian Tabac Tomahawk MADURO
5 x Casa Torano Maduro Lancero 
5 x Sencillo Black Robusto
5 x Diesel Hair of the Dog Belicoso 
5 x Pueblo Dominicano Toro
5 x Joya de Nic Celeb.Consul

like i said, cb is a mofo.
not bidding on a damn thing this week after my 2 pending bids do whatever they do, hopefully i get outbid....


----------



## 2COOL4U




----------



## TCBSmokes

sullen said:


> cb is a mother****er......
> 
> i only planned on buying a box of short run 13s,
> and this is what i ended up with for my weekly order! :frusty::frusty::frusty:
> 
> sullen. I was wondering what all you came up with. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Here's what I got on the premise I was just gonna jump on some Warlocks, which I've had before and really liked. Oh, and the box of Bahia Matanzas, and hey, why not the Sencillos too! And the HC Series, I like those, and..I could use a nice torch lighter for outdoors too.
> 
> All the rest, all singles, I've not tried before. Heaven forbid I like any of them too. lol. TCB
> 
> Closed 2/4 Warlock Belicoso (Single) 5/5
> 
> Closed 2/4 Ramon Bueso Odyssey Churchill (Single) 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/4 Humo Jaguar Robusto (Single) 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/4 Torano Exodus Silver Robusto (Single) 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/4 Four Kicks by Crowned Heads No. 5 (Single) 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/4 JD Howard Reserve HR52 (Single) 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/4 La Aroma de Cuba Monarch (Single) 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/4 Oliva Saison Robusto (Single) 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/4 Oliva Connecticut Reserve Toro Tubo (Single) 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/3 Bugatti B-1 Torch Lighter 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/1 Sencillo Platinum Short Churchill (Single) 2/2
> 
> Closed 2/1 Daniel Marshall Red Label Corona (Single) 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/1 Xikar HC Series Connecticut Robusto - 5-Pack 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/1 Bahia Matanzas Perfecto No. 2 - Box of 16 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/1 Ramon Bueso Odyssey Robusto (Single) 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/1 Varina Farms Breakfast Blend Churchill (Single) 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/1 Morro Castle Churchill (Single) 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/1 Helix Tubular x550 (Single) 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/1 Erin Go Bragh Irish Whisky Toro (Single) 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/1 Sencillo Platinum Robusto - 5-Pack 1/1


----------



## sullen

TCBSmokes said:


> sullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> cb is a mother****er......
> 
> i only planned on buying a box of short run 13s,
> and this is what i ended up with for my weekly order! :frusty::frusty::frusty:
> 
> sullen. I was wondering what all you came up with. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Here's what I got on the premise I was just gonna jump on some Warlocks, which I've had before and really liked. Oh, and the box of Bahia Matanzas, and hey, why not the Sencillos too! And the HC Series, I like those, and..I could use a nice torch lighter for outdoors too.
> 
> All the rest, all singles, I've not tried before.
> 
> Heaven forbid I like any of them too. lol. TCB
> 
> Closed 2/4 Warlock Belicoso (Single) 5/5
> 
> Closed 2/4 Ramon Bueso Odyssey Churchill (Single) 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/4 Humo Jaguar Robusto (Single) 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/4 Torano Exodus Silver Robusto (Single) 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/4 Four Kicks by Crowned Heads No. 5 (Single) 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/4 JD Howard Reserve HR52 (Single) 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/4 La Aroma de Cuba Monarch (Single) 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/4 Oliva Saison Robusto (Single) 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/4 Oliva Connecticut Reserve Toro Tubo (Single) 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/3 Bugatti B-1 Torch Lighter 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/1 Sencillo Platinum Short Churchill (Single) 2/2
> 
> Closed 2/1 Daniel Marshall Red Label Corona (Single) 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/1 Xikar HC Series Connecticut Robusto - 5-Pack 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/1 Bahia Matanzas Perfecto No. 2 - Box of 16 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/1 Ramon Bueso Odyssey Robusto (Single) 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/1 Varina Farms Breakfast Blend Churchill (Single) 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/1 Morro Castle Churchill (Single) 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/1 Helix Tubular x550 (Single) 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/1 Erin Go Bragh Irish Whisky Toro (Single) 1/1
> 
> Closed 2/1 Sencillo Platinum Robusto - 5-Pack 1/1
> 
> 
> 
> good shopping brother! you're getting as bad as i am.
> love the sencillos, cant get enough of them.
> 
> good choice on the morro castle as well, really like those for milder smokes in the am.
Click to expand...


----------



## 2COOL4U

Well shit I can quote cigars all day long without piuctures.........

CLE CUARENTA 11/18 NATURAL 
St. Luis Rey Reserva Especial Belicoso Natural, 5 out of 10
St. Luis Rey Reserva Especial Churchill Natural, 
St. Luis Rey Reserva Especial Corona Natural, 
St. Luis Rey Reserva Especial Double Corona Natural, 
St. Luis Rey Reserva Especial Rothchilde Natural, 
St. Luis Rey Reserva Especial Rothchilde Maduro 
CASA MAGNA GRAN TORO NATURAL 
FLOR DE LAS ANTILLAS TORO GORDO NATURAL 
Illusione Cuchillos Cubanos Cigar 
ALEC BRADLEY MAXX CULTURE 
HUMO JAGUAR Corona Gorda
PADRON 3000 MADURO 
ROCKY PATEL '90 ROBUSTO 
ROCKY PATEL '92 ROBUSTO
WARLOCK TORO
HC CRIOLLO ROBUSTO
G.A.R. CORONA GORDA
Alec Bradley Tempus Centuria Churchill
Ashton Classic 898 
Don Pepin Blue Label Generosos
Illusione 88 can't remember
La Aroma De Cuba Edicion Especial No. 4
Oliva Serie V Churchill Extra Natural
Padron 1926 Natural 
Rocky Patel Decade Robusto
San Cristobal Seleccion Del Sol Robusto 
Tatuaje Apocalypse
Asylum 13
Asylum 13 Ogre 7" * 70
Asylum 13 Fifty 
Cuba Aliados Miami Toro Viejo 
Tatuaje Miami Gran Cojonu 6"1/2 * 60
EP Carrillo Maduro Club 52 5"7/8 * 52,
EP Carrillo Short Run 2013 Robusto 4"7/8 * 50
EP Carrillo Short Run 2013 
Corona Gorda 5"7/8 * 52 
Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 Sumatra 6"1/2 * 52
Kristoff Criollo Robusto (5.5" x 54)
Kristoff Maduro Robusto (5.5" x 54)
Kristoff Sumatra Robusto (5.5" x 54) 
Kristoff Ligero Criollo Robusto (5.5" x 54) 
Kristoff Ligero Maduro Robusto (5.5" x 54) 
Kristoff GC Signature Robusto (5.5" x 54) 
Kristoff Brittania Reserve Robusto (5.5" x 54)
ROCKY PATEL 1990 
SAINT LUIS REY ROTHSCHILD MADURO 
SAINT LUIS REY SERIE G ROTHSCHILDE NATURAL 
Acid Kuba Kuba
CASA MAGNA GRAN TORO NATURAL 
Illusione MK Teachin Machine
Gurkha Cellar Reserve Gran Rothschild
Casa Magna BP Toro
Kristoff Sumatra Maduro 
Via Havana Maduro Dulce 6 x 60
Via Havana Maduro 6 x 50
Oliva Serie G Torpedo
Estilo Cubano Toraso
Sancho Panza La Mancha 
RP Xtreme Churchill 
Vintage 1990 Torpedo
Oliva Serie O Churchill 
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 
A.B. Prensado Gran Toro
CAO Cameroon Belicoso 
Oliva Serie G Figurado
CAO La Traviata Divino
Man O' War Ruination Robusto #2 
A.B. Prensado Gran Toro 
Vintage 1990 Torpedo 
RP Xtreme Churchill 
Sancho Panza La Mancha 
Alec Bradley Tempus Imperator
Alec Bradley Family Blend BX2 
Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Novo 
Alec Bradley Maxx Nano
Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro Terra Novo
Man O' War Ruination Belicoso
Man O' War Ruination Robusto #1 
Alec Bradley MAXX 'The Fix 
Romeo y Julieta Viejo 'E' 
Alec Bradley Tempus Imperator (torpedo) 
Padron #60 00[/URL] Torpedo Maduro, 
Partagas Cifuente Diciembre 
Romeo y Julieta Viejo 'E' 
San Cristobal Clasico S
Pinolero by AJ Fernandez Gran Toro
Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Robusto
Alec Bradley American Sun Grown Blend Toro
Carlos Torano Fortress 5.5x56
Diesel Wicke
La Aurora Belicoso
Alec Bradley Black Market Robusto
Camacho 10th Anniversary 11/18
Alec Bradley MAXX Brazil Torpedo
H. Upmann 1844 Reserve Toro 
Perdomo Patriarch Maduro Toro 
Surrogates Tramp Stamp 
Tatuaje Petit Cazadores Reserva 
Ashton VSG Enchantment 
Tatuaje Nicaragua 7th Capa Especial 
Oliva Serie V Special V Figurado 
Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Robusto 
L'Atelier Surrogates Bone Crusher 
Arturo Fuente Sun-Grown 8-5-8 
Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo 
Alec Bradley Nica Puro Torpedo 
My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto 
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso
La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial No. 5 (belicoso) 
Diesel Hair of the Dog Robusto 
Oliva Master Blends III Churchill 
La Palina Maduro 56
49, 48, 60, 55, 77, 46, 50
AF Añejo 
#46 (Maduro)
#48 (Maduro)
#49 (Maduro) 
#50 (Maduro) 
#55 (Maduro)
#60 (Maduro)
#77 "the Shark"(Maduro)
A Fuente Privada
Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo 
Genesis The Project by Ramon Bueso Robusto 
Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Selectos Maduro 
Ashton VSG Enchantment 
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Robusto 
El Mejor Robusto 
Ashton VSG Sampler
Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary 
La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Reserva Maximo
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Magnifico
Man O' War Puro Authentico Corona MADURO 
Alec Bradley Nica Puro Robusto 
Arturo Fuente Sun-Grown Cuban Belicoso 
Tatuaje Fausto Robusto
Camacho Corojo Limited 07/05 Maduro 
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature 
Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo 
Hemingway Work Of Art Maduro 
Fonseca CXX Robusto 
Sosa Vintage Governor 
Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo 
El Martillo 
Casa Magna Oscuro Belicoso 
Arturo Fuente Don Carlos 
Baccarat Rothschild 
Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto
Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu No. 5
Tatuaje Miami Reserva SW
Ramon Bueso Genesis Torpedo 
Ramon Bueso Intro Taster
El Rey Del Mundo Rob. OSC.
Arturo Fuente DBL Chateau MAD
Ramon Bueso Odyssey Toro 
Perdomo Habano Robusto MAD 
Genesis The Project Ashtray Sampler
Joya de Nic Antanos Consul 
Ramon Bueso Intro Taster 
601 BLUE BP MAD Prominente
Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 '50 Years' Robusto - 
Tatuaje La Casita Criolla Corona Gorda 
Tatuaje Fausto Robusto Extra 
Man O' War Puro Authentico Corona 
Ashton Aged Maduro Pyramid
Oliva Serie 'V' Sampler - Box of 5 
Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 '50 Years' Robusto 10 
Torano Exodus '50 Years' Robusto (Single) 7
Pinolero by AJ Fernandez Figurado - 5-Pack 
Torano Mega-Sampler III - 20 Cigars 
Genesis The Project by Ramon Bueso Muy Bueso 8
Pinolero by AJ Fernandez Figurado 5 
Liga Privada Undercrown Corona Viva 5
Arturo Fuente Rothschild Maduro 5 
601 Serie Blue Box-Press Maduro Prominente 5 
La Aurora 107 Gran 107	5 
Pinolero by AJ Fernandez Robusto	5	
Humidifier - Black Round 1 
Oliva Serie 'V' Melanio Churchill 1 
Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Maduro Churchill	5
El Rey del Mundo Robusto Larga 5	
Tatuaje La Casita Criolla Corona 5
El Rey del Mundo Robusto Suprema Oscuro 5
CAO MX2 Toro
Ashton Aged Maduro #1 0
Ashton Aged Maduro #60 
Ashton Aged Maduro #56 
Casa Magna Torito Colorado
Casa Magna Extraordinario Colorado
Kristoff Ligero Maduro Robusto
Brick House Mighty Mighty
Brick House Robusto
CroMagnon (Connecticut Broadleaf Maduro)EMH Robusto Extra
CroMagnon Knuckle Dragger
CroMagnon Mandible
CroMagnon Anthropology
CroMagnon Cranium
Aquitaine Mandible
Liga Privada Undercrown
Liga Privada #9 Toro
Torano Casa Torano Tubos
Torano Loyal Robusto
Torano Master BFC
Torano Master Churchill 
Torano Master Habano Maduro Toro Gordo
Torano Loyal BFC
Torano Salutem Toro Major
Torano Vault Toro
Oliva Serie V Melanio Maduro Torpedo
Oliva Serie V Double Toro 2
Liga Privada Undercrown Corona Doble	
Drew Estate Subculture My Uzi Weighs a Ton 6x60 
Four Kicks by Crowned Heads Robusto Extra 
Oliva Serie V Special V Figurado 
Aquitaine EMH 
Intemperance BA XXI Ambition 
San Cristobal Clasico 
Drew Estate Subculture My Uzi Weighs a Ton +11 
La Aurora Preferidos Maduro No. 2
BOTL Small Batch 2010 by PDR 
San Cristobal Clasico - 
Illusione 'hl' Holy Lance 
Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure 
Drew Estate Subculture My Uzi Weighs a Ton +11 
Illusione Epernay '09 Le Elegance 
La Aurora Preferidos Maduro No. 2
Man O' War Puro Authentico Corona 
San Cristobal Elegancia Grandioso 
San Cristobal Elegancia Robusto 
Perdomo 20th Anniversary Maduro Epicure
Aquitaine Cranium
Kristoff Ligero Maduro Churchill
Ortega Serie D Maduro No. 8
Room 101 Daruma Sucio 7x48, Monstro (5 x 60)
Room 101 Master Collection One Sucio 7x48 
El Original corona
Illusione 4/2g
Illusione 'cg:4' White Horse
Illusione cg:4 Maduro - White Horse
Illusione Epernay Le Monde
Illusione hl Maduro - The Holy Lance
CroMagnon Mode 5
Catador de Los Perfectos 8 Count Cigar Sampler
Illusione cg:4 Maduro - White Horse
Illusione hl Maduro - The Holy Lance
CAO Angry Santa
CAO Evil Snowman
CAO Mx2
Camacho Triple Maddy 
Punch Bareknuckle
Punch Uppercut
Hoyo Excalibur Dark Knight
CAO VR
Four Kicks Corona Gorda
Don Carlos 2007
Viaje Candy Cane
5 Undercrown robustos
2 Cain Straight Ligero Maduro Robustos
1 arturo fuente royal salute maduro
1 murcielago maduro robusto
1 San Lotano maduro oval robusto
1 Pinar del rio Oscuro toro
Tatuaje 10th Anniversary Belle Encre Perfecto
La Aurora Preferidos Emerald Tubo - Sun Grown
La Aurora Preferidos Gold Tubo - Corojo
La Aurora Preferidos Platinum Tubos - Cameroon
La Aurora Preferidos Ruby Tubo - Maduro
La Aurora Preferidos Sapphire Tubo - Connecticut
My Father Le Bijou 1922 Pet Robusto
La Aurora Puro Vintage '03 Salamone
Goldie Laguito No. 5
Tampa Sweethearts No. 500
Room 101 Master Collection One Sucio
The Little Monster Lineup:
2 Mini Mum* (5 3/4 x 42)
2 Wolfie( 5 1/2 x 48
2 Baby Face (4 3/8 x 50)
2 Lil' Drac (5 x 48
2 Frank Jr (5 5/8 x 44)
Paul Garmirian Reserva Exclusiva Corona Extra 
Paul Garmirian Symphony 20 Ltd Salomones
La Palina El Diario Kill Bill II
La Palina Maduro 50 (Toro)
Nat Sherman Timeless Dominican Collection Churchill
Nat Sherman Timeless Dominican Collection No. 2 (Torpedo)
Nat Sherman Timeless Nicaraguan Collection 652T
UF 13


----------



## TCBSmokes

sullen said:


> TCBSmokes said:
> 
> 
> 
> good shopping brother! you're getting as bad as i am.
> love the sencillos, cant get enough of them.
> 
> good choice on the morro castle as well, really like those for milder smokes in the am.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, thanks. I'm looking forward to all of them. Hey, did you see the Oliva 6 cigar variety sampler for $16? I wanted to jump on it, but had to draw the line somewhere. T.
Click to expand...


----------



## sullen

TCBSmokes said:


> sullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, thanks. I'm looking forward to all of them. Hey, did you see the Oliva 6 cigar variety sampler for $16? I wanted to jump on it, but had to draw the line somewhere. T.
> 
> 
> 
> no nooooo, im not even going to look for it.
> i got outbid for the melanio maduros and have no more pendings, im good to go.
Click to expand...


----------



## TCBSmokes

sullen said:


> TCBSmokes said:
> 
> 
> 
> no nooooo, im not even going to look for it.
> i got outbid for the melanio maduros and have no more pendings, im good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. No worries, it's already Closed. You can open your eyes now. TCB
Click to expand...


----------



## stltimmy1979

Couple 5ers from devil site

DE Undercrown @31
El Centurion @23

Think I did ok on some nice mid-range sticks


----------



## rangerdavid

Herrera Esteli
Blanco Nine Lancero
Arturo Fuente Exquisitos Maduro


----------



## brimy623

@sullen, I know your dilemma!!

besides CB I've been "sucked" in on the auctioneer & thompson's too.


----------



## brimy623

2COOL4U said:


> Well shit I can quote cigars all day long without piuctures.........


:lol:ound:

Too funny!!


----------



## brimy623

Sencillo Black Robusto
Sencillo Platinum Double Robusto


----------



## Cardinal

Got a couple in today. Box of Room101 Daruma lanceros, box of La Aurora Escogidos maduro robustos, and a single The Griffin's perfecto which got me to the free shipping on one of the purchases. The Room101s are really well packaged, with a cool box, tissue wrapping and booklet, and another embossed piece of cedar inside too.


----------



## 2COOL4U

With pictures brothers :dizzy:
La Palina El Diario Kill Bill II
La Palina Maduro 50 (Toro)
Nat Sherman Timeless Dominican Collection Churchill
Nat Sherman Timeless Dominican Collection No. 2 (Torpedo)
Nat Sherman Timeless Nicaraguan Collection 652T


----------



## nice_ash

2 Rocky Patel - Decade (10th anniversary) - Robusto
2 Padron 1964 Anniversary Torpedoe
2 Ashton ESG 20 year salute - Churchill
2 Alec Bradley - Tempus Magnus
1 Gurkha - Assassin 
1 Gurkha - Seduction
1 Gurkha - Ghost - Shadow
1 La Aroma de Cuba - Robusto


----------



## Bruck

Hitting the cheapies on cbid pretty hard:

Pinar del Rio Small Batch Habano Churchill	
NUB Taster Combo + Cutter	
Graycliff 30 Year Vintage Pirate Torpedo
Graycliff Platinum Series Presidente
Nub 460 Habano
Pinar Del Rio Habano Sun Grown Torpedo	
John Bull Prime Minister
Blue Label B2 Torpedo

Not all cheapies I guess, but under $3 on the average, incl. shipping.


----------



## 2COOL4U

Some more off the truck, love this one over all the other VSG's

Ashton VSG Enchantment


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Nice special they had at the package store.


----------

